# Highlanders Perpetual. BB,Ice,Void,Qleaner and Some of Chimeras' Strains!



## Highlanders cave (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey all farmers and future farmers whats going on!

It's been awhile since I have had a journal, but it is getting to be that time 
The Chimera gear is en route from Italy, but the other strains that I run are always in dif stages of growth so we can pop in on them anytime. This batch in the flower room is coming up on 4 weeks under a 1k in a 6x8 room. Another smaller budroom has a batch of Ice that just got flipped a few days ago.

Grab your bongs and enjoy the show, questions and comments welcome. 

More to follow soon


----------



## kingofqueen (Sep 8, 2010)

What type of grow style?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey King thanks for dropping by! 

A little info on my grow...I'm a dirtbagger using FFOF with some amenments usually, such as extra worm castings for the nitrogen hogs like the Ice, bat guano when I feel like it, the larger size perlite and steamed bone meal all the time. My gardens are always sea of greens, though the pot size varies from time to time. Right now I'm using 1.7 gal. square rosepots, and cycle 15 or 16 girls through every month. Thats like thirty plants or so under a 36 sq ft footprint. Shoot for an oz a plant and get pretty close. The BB and the Ice are quite nice, the tga stuff I had to hunt through about a million phenos to find a couple of keepers. Nutes that I use are called Cornucopia, a local hydro guys own mix. Absolutely blows FF away!

Got some time tomorrow, I'll start getting some pics up


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 9, 2010)

A couple of shots of the finished product...this is my Blueberry taken at 8 weeks


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 9, 2010)




----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 9, 2010)

The Blueberry smells like you would not believe, has strong potency and the high is euphoric and very similiar to the breeders description.

In the budroom this round are (this journal will help me remember things as I never right anything down) 6 BB, 4 Qleaner (indica). 1 Void, 1 sativa Qleaner, 3 bagseed and a small 12 plant sog of the indica Qleaner.

Going in at the end of the week are 3 Void (nicknamed Purple 10, very nice pheno) 1 Vortex (last run of that girl...went through 5 dif phenos, ran this one for a while but shes not good enough to make the cut), 4 Blueberry and 7 Qleaner.

I'll post up a pic of the bud room a bit before the last harvest, these were bigger containers,3.5 gal, and I filled the room with 21 girls. Going back to a harvest a month now........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2010)

subbed fo shizzle HC! thats a fine picture of fun! what litre potys you in man?

bet your chuffed you got your chimera gear sorted!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2010)

subbed fo shizzle HC! thats a fine picture of fun! what litre potys you in man?

bet your chuffed you got your chimera gear sorted!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 10, 2010)

Next batch of girls go into the flower room today. Going to be a little crowded in there in a few weeks, maybe next month I'll go with a couple less. The veg room will open up for a while though. Around 13 BB and Qleaners have been in dirt for almost a week and are ready to be cycled out of the nursery and into the veg room.

Took a bunch of choice cuttings the other night without realizing that I was out of rockwool and rapid rooters. The local hydro store wasn't going to open again for a couple of days and the garden stores didn't have shit, and they had already been sitting in water over night, so I improvised. Took some clear plastic cups( clear so that you can see when they start to root ), cut them so they were a few inches high, poked holes in the bottom and filled with a mixture of FF and perlite. The soil only gets water once and that is right before the cuttins went in....the rest of the water they get is drawn up from the bottom of the cups from water in the tray in the humidity dome. Since I have never done this before I'm monitoring the temp and humidity levels closely and keeping them at optimal levels. This is the fifth day in thse chamber and I am slowley lowering the humidity levels from the 90s to the 70s. They are doing awesome and I'm thinking I am going to even increase my rooting time!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 10, 2010)

Hey man! Expecting my C-4 and Calizar from Chimera by the end of next week. Top notch stuff and heavy yielders from what Ive seen over at thcfrmr. Bummed about the Mental Floss, but if this stuff works out I'll be trying a couple more of his strains and maybe it will be available then.

They are called rosepots and they are 1.7 gal and about 7.5" sq. The seem to work good for this type of cycle. I like to run little sog inside of the bigger sog if I take a bunch of extra cuttins, sometimes.

Thanks for stopping by brother, got some pretty impressive girls in the flower room at 4 wks, Ill get some pics up.

Your grow is looking nice Don, soon man soon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 10, 2010)

bravo on the improvisation man!

just done a little looking for the C4 and seems that shit is rare like hens teeth bro. could only find a couple of pics lol

yeah man mines comin along just nicely, ive just popped my 3rd round so the perpetual is in full swing!

happy growing bro!


----------



## mr west (Sep 10, 2010)

here at last hc best of luck tho by the lok of them buds u dunt need luck lol, you got the skills to generate the thrills lol. I jus bought 4 qleaner seeds, ill try and pop em b4 christmas lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 10, 2010)

mr west said:


> here at last hc best of luck tho by the lok of them buds u dunt need luck lol, you got the skills to generate the thrills lol. I jus bought 4 qleaner seeds, ill try and pop em b4 christmas lol.


Yo westy thank ya mate! 

Hey I can give you peek at the couple of phenos of Qleaner. Sativa pheno is nice, strong potency w lemon flavor...beat out the sativa vortex for a spot in garden. Out a 5 phenos, 4 were indica. Customers love everything about the Qleaner, Im just not fond of the taste and smell of most tga shit lol.

Later man


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 10, 2010)

A shot of the cloning chamber sitting on top of the nursery.

The larger sativa inside the nursery on the left is the Vortex cut, but I'm kinda done with her...just a little hard to get rid of the last clone haha. She was the choice cut from 3 Vortex sativa phenos. The larger girls on the right are the sativa Qleaner phenotype (JC), quite tasty and potent and will stay around a bit longer


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 10, 2010)

Babies in the middle are Blueberry and Qleaner (indica pheno)


----------



## ColoradoLove (Sep 10, 2010)

Off to a killer start dude! Or should I say still going well? Haha! Stoked to see you start up that new gear. I'll snap some shots of the girls on Sunday for some pheno id'ing. Gotta run, the iPad is dying!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 11, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bravo on the improvisation man!
> 
> just done a little looking for the C4 and seems that shit is rare like hens teeth bro. could only find a couple of pics lol
> 
> ...


I'll give you a shout when they root and let you know how many days it took....optimism is flying high with this grow man, pheno searching is done on subby's stuff, BB are looking better than they ever have and doubling their old yields, the new nutes, Cornucopia, Is turning out to be some amazing shite!!

Yeah very cool selection of new beans that you popped man...I'll be watchin! 



ColoradoLove said:


> Off to a killer start dude! Or should I say still going well? Haha! Stoked to see you start up that new gear. I'll snap some shots of the girls on Sunday for some pheno id'ing. Gotta run, the iPad is dying!


Hey thanks love, yeah I'm really stoked too, those beans should be in sometime next week. I'll check out your Qleaner Sun night if you post pics. Later

Have to close up shop for a couple of days... some family coming over for the weekend. Good thing I live in a big old house with a couple of secret rooms lol.

Here are a quick pic of a couple of BB at 29 days. Going to be some long ass colas!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice dude. I like it that you post the big pics inline. I can't "click" the attachments to make them bigger when I'm on the iPad. Lovin it! Have fun with the fam. My mom is visiting at the moment but she likes the grow and it's legal so I got that going for me. Wish I had some secret rooms though!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 13, 2010)

nice! going to have some baseball bat colas come harvest! 29 days is bout just over half way ish? right? going to finish fat HC.


----------



## mr west (Sep 13, 2010)

Donky dicks for sure lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> Donky dicks for sure lol


 haha I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## mr west (Sep 16, 2010)

I love that expression, hope to have some of my own soon lol if the pk works lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> I love that expression, hope to have some of my own soon lol if the pk works lol.


 aint failed us yet man! tho i think HC is doing just fine as is. what do you use for a bloom boost HC?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 16, 2010)

Top of the mornin ceptin I gots to go to work for a few . Started using the local hydro guys line of nutes called Cornucopia recently, seems to be working out better than FF! I have some Cha Ching left over from the FF line up and sometimes I hit them once or twice with that towards the end of flowering. 

Most of the girls in the first batch are coming up on week 5, I'll get some pics up tonight.....Calyxs on the Void and the BB are about to explode. Later!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2010)

kool man look forward to it hope work is easy and fast haha later HC


----------



## doc111 (Sep 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bravo on the improvisation man!
> 
> just done a little looking for the C4 and seems that shit is rare like hens teeth bro. could only find a couple of pics lol
> 
> ...


Have you checked hempdepot? It's the only place I get my seeds from. A little pricier and they don't do credit card orders but they are the real deal and they usually have stuff that other seedbanks don't. 


http://hempdepot.ca/seeds/chimera/C4.html


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info Doc! 

Wellll...all my legit business is about taken care of for the week, bong is full so is the java pot....about to melt into my chair and then slip between the cracks and give my girls some love. Really need to start taking some pics, just need to figure out how to not take such shitty pics lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 17, 2010)

mr west said:


> I love that expression, hope to have some of my own soon lol if the pk works lol.


Love to check it out!! I'll stop by


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Love to check it out!! I'll stop by


in that case ill have to update my thred lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 18, 2010)

Here are some shots of the Qleaner indica pheno. Strong happy indica high, nice taste very very stinky with pretty good weight. I'm growing this one 3 different techniques, trying to zero in on the most efficient grow style with her to maximize weight.... 1) with 3 colas, 2) with 1 cola and some side branching and 3) sog single colas with minimal veg time.

3 cola girl...day 36


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 18, 2010)

*Single cola Qleaner with side branches, day 36......*


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2010)

nice pics mate, are those muddy bows on ur wall here?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeah it dried on so hard, shit wont wash off now!

This is my coolest bow...buddy got in Peru couple years ago, said the tribe was right out of the rain forest and had only known about rest of civilization for 50/60 years. 

Haha fooker prolly got in a gift shop at the airport right!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 18, 2010)

*And the single cola sog girls, these are at day 29....*

got a bunch of these going, thinking they are going to win


----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2010)

Shweet, how many of the singles u got? Looks great for 29 days man.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey thanks westy man!

There are 12 of the singles in with the rest of the girls, but a friggen shitload in the chamber . This Qleaner pheno (schmokin a wake up bowl of it now haha) finishes in 8- 8.5 wks and gets fat as hell. Prolly have to get a dehumidifier in there lol. Most of the other indie Qleaner phenos went 9-10, but they were all good! A few nanners on the other ones...not uncommon with tga shit. And then there's the lone Qleaner sativa pheno (I'll get some more pics up today)... really nice, headstash stuff lemony taste more potent than his vortex!

Catch ya later bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 19, 2010)




----------



## mr west (Sep 19, 2010)

Looking good HC, I like to keep my pots of the floor too.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks man! 

Kicking back, getting stoned on some Qleaner. I just kept that one around cause she puts on some weight and I knew it was good, but all my other jars are empty and this Qleaner(a jar that I had forgotten about and then found the othe day lol) is pretty darn rootin tootin nice! Ye may wanna move your 4 Q seeds up from the back burner Freddie me boy . Later man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2010)

damn fine pics bro, im seriously considering going SOG it looks like so much less hassle than regular trees.

nice bow too man 

gotta go work  and chief one ahhahah


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2010)

Ah haha just getting home from work n burnin one lol

Thanks don and yeah I'm kinda leaning towards a sog for a little while, expensive time of the year coming up


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2010)

yeah man i know xmas is so over rated as an adult. i look forward to the present i get myself the most lol. this year B&W CM5's oh yeah baby!!!! speaking of burning one its about that time


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 22, 2010)

*Blueberry at day 40*

*




*


----------



## reggaerican (Sep 22, 2010)

those are some nice plants you got there.. i would like to do taller plants if i could but my 5.5' ceeling makes it real difficult.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey thanks Reggae thats cool.

So your height limitations are forcing you to grow in the most efficient manner possible, huh?? lol Think its going to work out real nice


----------



## reggaerican (Sep 22, 2010)

haha! yea man sounds kinda wierd when you put it that way.. also another reason i waited to grow that method was learning all about those queens. it took me 18 months..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 27, 2010)

So its getting close to harvest time which will be nice since I'm out of weed as usual at this time. I keep barely enough for myself the rest of it goes real quick. I would like to keep more but I am a member of the.." my exwife had a better laywer than I " club. A couple of the girls are headstash for myself, a Void that I call purple 10, the calyxs get real fat on this indie cutie and she is frosty as fook! And a sativa Qleaner cut that if I kept it it must be nice!! Lemony and potent. I cut a branch of the sativa off last week and I'm smoking some now...first time smoking this cut again in four or five months and man is she nice! Trimmed the rest of that Qleaner last night so I should be golden.

Thinking about doing a 50 clone single cola sog along side of Reggaericans 49 clone grow. It would be at least a couple of weeks before room opened up for it and Reggae is already a week into his single cola grow, but we'll see, I am kinda leaning towards it. Would have been better if we started at the same time but oh well, that's ok.

Thinking I will be getting rained out tomorrow so I'll try and get some pics up. Later


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 27, 2010)

Their getting there Reggae


----------



## reggaerican (Sep 27, 2010)

those are some nice looking babies!! just about enough roots (olack)

and dont get me started on the exwife club.. thats a whole different website buddy..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2010)

nice set of clones you got going man i have to say im probably goign to go down the same route sog FTW just wish id done it in the first place instead of trees. of well hindsight is a biatch eh... 

blueberry looks the business as usual man loving the frost


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2010)

Hey thanks man!

Yeah I seem to be always switching things up in the budroom and with all of those cuttings in the chamber guess I'll run with them lol

I really should get some bud porn up....harvest for this batch starts next week, expecting an lb/month, and they are really looking schweeet!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2010)

*Indica Qleaner....*

Single cola girls are at day 40, bigger girl is at day 47

First shot is of the vegroom


----------



## reggaerican (Sep 29, 2010)

yea i been the same way with my room over the last 5 years but i think after i swap out those parabolic hoods for air cooled then i will b done with upgrades for a while (after harvest).. beautiful plants man some of them buds r chunky, gonna be a nice yield


----------



## carl.burnette (Sep 29, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> yea i been the same way with my room over the last 5 years but i think after i swap out those parabolic hoods for air cooled then i will b done with upgrades for a while (after harvest).. beautiful plants man some of them buds r chunky, gonna be a nice yield


Hey Reggea whats going on. Have some time today so I'm going to work on my camera skills a little, prolly alot lol. About to post a pic of one of my headstash. The indie Qleaner is really really good but its for weight.
And yeah aircooled are sweet!



carl.burnette said:


> subscribed


CB glad to have someone else watching, you came along at the right time I'm in the process of taking pics


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2010)

*Void " Purple 10".... day 47*

This girl here is one of my pride and joys...lots of pheno searching and multiple generations and this is one of the couple that rose to the top, the other is the sativa Qleaner that I do not have a name for yet....there are some of those buds drying so I should be able to get some nice bud shots also.

Potency is nice and strong and the taste is better than a lot of tga strains...


----------



## reggaerican (Sep 29, 2010)

i like them alot man im gonna take some pics of my 2 outdoor girls later also they got thicker sinse i fed them..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> i like them alot man im gonna take some pics of my 2 outdoor girls later also they got thicker sinse i fed them..


I saw your that pic of your outdoor girl she looked very nice! Yeah its that last two or three weeks ...cool they are getting ready. Grown that strain outdoors before? Had to chop one of my outdoor guerilla girls yesterday, was very pleased...minimal bud rot(real shitty weather lately), good yield and the colas had plumped up a lot in the last week or so. Still could have used another week plus though


----------



## reggaerican (Sep 29, 2010)

i grew cat piss once indoors, which is the nicer looking of the 2.. the other well i think she needs a bit more tlc.. i gave up on her indoors cause she looked just like that when the rest of them would thrive.. but if the smoke comes out good i can always get another seed from my friend and try in its own dwc bucket..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2010)

*Ice.....week 3.5 Halfway there!*

And a look at the finish product

**
**


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2010)

*Budroom shots.....*

Exhausts out of a chimney


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2010)

*Mostly Blueberry and Qleaner...*

....and 1 Purple10 (Void) and a few bagseed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2010)

man o man,    you have some exceptionally tasty looking greenery there HC my hat off to you sir.

i think void purple 10 is my favourite that thing looks dripping in thc man 

which breeder is the ICE ?

bravo


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man o man,    you have some exceptionally tasty looking greenery there HC my hat off to you sir.
> 
> i think void purple 10 is my favourite that thing looks dripping in thc man
> 
> ...


Thank ya man! You know how it is cant really show them to anybody and my girlfriend doesn't give a shit about them lol. Pretends to if I drag her arse in there, so I don't usually bother. Least I can show them here 

Got the Ice seeds a couple of years ago through a seed bank marijuana seeds nl. They are from Nirvana I believe (are they breeders?), with a funky heritage Afghani, Shiva, Northern Lights and a Skunk. Grow and smoke report in one of the links below. Took several months to get here, postal strike over there, I had long since written them off lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2010)

yeah i hear that man mines much the same its just a smelly hobby of mine to her lmao 

with girls like that you should show them off to the world man ahhh if only eh 

nirvaqna ice eh hmm theres an asian chick i know who gets it from time to time but it looks different to yours well slioghtly its still covered in crystal and white but hers has a more skunk look to it and its quite oily to touch but knockout stone to it really zinging high.

ttfn man am chiefed off my very last bit of kief out the grinder


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2010)

*Macro shots....*

Was messing around with my macro setting and look what I came up with lol

This is Purple 10, the void cut by tga


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 1, 2010)

YOWZERS thats puuuurdy love how ripe it is too man, hairs well receded, whats the trichs like ?


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 1, 2010)

that purple is pretty.. how many weeks did she flower and how tall was she?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> YOWZERS thats puuuurdy love how ripe it is too man, hairs well receded, whats the trichs like ?


Ill check again man I kinda forgot lol still gots another cola on her to come down this morning. The stalk on the trics that hold the mushroom head up had this neat looking blood red vein going through it. The more amber the tric, the bigger the vein. If I remember correctly they were like 50/50 Don. I was suprised that they were done so soon. 

Have a good day man!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 1, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> that purple is pretty.. how many weeks did she flower and how tall was she?


Hey Reggae thanks whats going on man. She came down on day 48 and was 2 ft tall...get an oz and a qtr of it, all headstash. Her preceding generations would go 7.5 wks and the original momma wasn't anywhere near as nice and almost didn't make the cut, but after a couple of generations she morphed into something special.

So the clones in the pic are in kind of a holding pattern for a few days waiting for the rest of the cuttings in the chamber to catch up. There are 62 to choose from, 30 or so Qleaner, 20 BB and around a dozen Purple 10s. 

Ill pick out the best 48, hopefully all the Qleaners root. Ya got a particular date your starting your next 49? I should be able to start mine at the same time


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 1, 2010)

all is good here man thanks.. i know what your saying about them moms.. do you think that your skills just improved with that strain or has the mom just maturred more and is now putting out mor cannabinoids? i found the same thing with my purple moms after they were 6 months old the clones started getting way beter quality.. i like to think its both ..

well i will check my clones later and let you know if there is any roots progress yet.. i hope so but i think around 10- 14 days b4 i can transplant to flower


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 1, 2010)

No hurry lol I would say two wks for me maybe even three, I like to see a couple of inches of growth before before flipping the smaller single cola clones, let them get their feet going.

Several factors I think in order of importance....1 new nutes CORNUCOPIA, like it much much better than FF bigger stalks bigger yields 2 realizing their full potential with a few generations...some of them really do morph into something totally different and 3 getting to know them

I don't keep mothers, I take cuttings off of clones up to several days into flowering. I have in the past though.

Prertty baked right now ha ha my hottie wants me to take her out to dinner. In the process of getting more ripped, trying to find the cieling on this Qleaner. Get to go out and laugh at everybody. My chick doesnt smoke but she has the same sense of humor that I do


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 1, 2010)

right on man good times.. im bout to get out also and go visit with them kids


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2010)

that is pretty much how i do clones aswell HC lol. My lady has the same sense of humour as me and its so cool wen ur taking the piss out of someone cuz she gets me lol and can be equely as evil lmao.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 1, 2010)

Ha ha yeah that cracks me up too... just wished my girl smoked. My ex wife didn't either christ its been awhile then


----------



## mr west (Oct 1, 2010)

Im lucky my gal smokes green and helps me feed my gals and chop, its great we do it all together


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 1, 2010)

Yeah that really is great!


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 2, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ha ha yeah that cracks me up too... just wished my girl smoked. My ex wife didn't either christ its been awhile then


thats trip bro my ex didnt smoke either but the new girl im seeing does on occasion.. but thats good for me an a way cause heck i would smoke all day if i could


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ill check again man I kinda forgot lol still gots another cola on her to come down this morning. The stalk on the trics that hold the mushroom head up had this neat looking blood red vein going through it. The more amber the tric, the bigger the vein. If I remember correctly they were like 50/50 Don. I was suprised that they were done so soon.
> 
> Have a good day man!!!


ive had it happen once with tga querkle but trying to take a picture proved impossible  kool as tho man! my lady dont smoke either i tried baking for her but she had the biggest freak out ive ever seen anyone have, we laugh now but at the time she honestly thought she was dying. never again....

have a grand weekend fella!


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2010)

hmmmmmmmm querkle hmmmmm, i need to get some more of them me thinks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 2, 2010)

i reckon they SOG up a treat the querkle, it was very tasty tweed


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 2, 2010)

mr west said:


> hmmmmmmmm querkle hmmmmm, i need to get some more of them me thinks


You have some Qleaner!!!!! crack them suckers lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> You have some Qleaner!!!!! crack them suckers lol


oh yeah lmao i forgot bout them lol i also for a few deep purples some dairy queen and cynoble as well as a shit load that ive crossed with psycho oh happy daysXD


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 2, 2010)

mr west said:


> oh yeah lmao i forgot bout them lol i also for a few deep purples some dairy queen and cynoble as well as a shit load that ive crossed with psycho oh happy daysXD


Thats funny. Thats a lot of tga you'll prolly have about a million phenos to go through 

I'm thinking my Chimera seeds were not meant to be. Waiting for Paul at Sensible seeds to get back to me. Going to hit up Hemp Depot pretty quick here I 'm thinking. Two Seeds banks have failed to come through for me, well I'll give sensible a couple more days. Far as the Qleaner goes out of 4 tga strains, 20 or so phenotypes, I kept 3 cuts and 2 of them were Qleaners...a sativa and an indica.


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2010)

yeah i grew jack the ripper and got as many phenos as i did seeds lol but i kept one perticulaly strong pheno that knocks ya face off at 7 weeks lol and smells of such intense lemons its a littel bit sicky smelling too lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 2, 2010)

Thats sounds awesome!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2010)

It is a killer smoke, i managed to spluff some male deep purple x psychosis (f1) jizz on one of my jtr clones and got some nice seeds from it wich is gonna be exciting to grow lol


----------



## Turtlehermit (Oct 2, 2010)

I'v never herd of psychosis. Is that a cross?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thats funny. Thats a lot of tga you'll prolly have about a million phenos to go through
> 
> I'm thinking my Chimera seeds were not meant to be. Waiting for Paul at Sensible seeds to get back to me. Going to hit up Hemp Depot pretty quick here I 'm thinking. Two Seeds banks have failed to come through for me, well I'll give sensible a couple more days. Far as the Qleaner goes out of 4 tga strains, 20 or so phenotypes, I kept 3 cuts and 2 of them were Qleaners...a sativa and an indica.


there must be a way man someone somewhere out there has it. there should be a co ordinated list of the strains the med clubs carry in clone form.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah if I want to play with some of Chimeras' strains this winter I had better get some soon it takes a while to do the pheno selection thing. Last time I looked Hemp Depot was advertising his gear. I sent Paul at Sensible Seeds an email on thurs. Last time I talked to him bout a month ago he was very prompt.

Did you get roof fixed lol forgot to tell you...tree fell on my house(roof) this summer and when I replaced the facia board I could smell one of my budrooms quite easily, the little one that exhaust into the attic...should prolly do something about that ha ha as this as a stealth op. The other budroom exhaust into the chimney but doesnt have a can either


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2010)

wow your a brave man outing straight out without a filter!?!?! id be robbed in days if i did that!!! good luck man you must want the chimera real bad


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2010)

They would have to get past my black shepard first. What a dog he is my other set of eyes and ears here at home! A gentle giant if he knows you but watch out if if he doesn't. But your right, I really do need to upgrade my stealthyness. Oh and no disp in my area my man ha ha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2010)

forgot to answe ryour original Q man, no the roofer didint come, some bs about not being able to roof in the rain or some shit?!?!? he's coming tomorrow as apparently its going to be fair but after that its 3 days orf solid rain. so fingers crossed....

ive always wanted a boxer dog, my family bred them when i was a young pup. but the mrs is allergic so we are left with the option of a bejon freese (sp) or a poodle ffs  id rather have a cat than either of them. but sdhes also allergic to them too. lol ill end up with a snake at this rate


----------



## mr west (Oct 3, 2010)

Turtlehermit said:


> I'v never herd of psychosis. Is that a cross?


yes its a cross of uk cheese and something wich is either a super skunk from bk in the day or a nl5 im not sure wich tbh. Its a clone only from the uk.


----------



## hammer6913 (Oct 3, 2010)

yea i upgraded my security system too i got another black lab. they are like yours my eyes and ears to. great dogs if ya know them. if not sorry bout the chunk out ur ass


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2010)

Thats for sure hammer, when I go to work his command is..go watch windows and he goes on the front porches and keeps an eye out till Im finished


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2010)

This is a tray of single cola clones before and after their 1 week haircut. They are kinda in between cycles as they were leftovers but I put them in anyways. They should have went in a few days earlier and then they would not have been so branchy, just wasnt any room. 

The other tray is at day 44. Rest of the Qleaner and BB that are in the budroom are at day 51. BBs are about ready just waiting for them to dry their pots out a bit and will start coming down this week, the Qleaner go around 8.5 wks. Gooey fookers ya really have to keep the ro down. If you can, im kinda battleing it. A couple of bagseed girls and one of the BB are on their way down today also.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2010)

*Qleaner day 51...*

and its little sis next to it at day 23


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2010)

and a shot of their food (needed 10 letters got 19 lol)


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 3, 2010)

Dogs are such good security for keeping straingers away when your not home.. but what i like best about my dog is he knows the basement is taboo and off limits too all.. so he is always on gaurd watching the door, and if i have to leave the door open to cool off or just air out he will sacrifice his confort and sleep outright by the door to keep cats and coons out..

Also highlander, them sum sexy chickas you got there i sure would like a date..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 5, 2010)

Going to be chop night at the cave this evening. Five BB left to come down...Qleaner gets an extra week, 8.5 till done 9 maybe. Ill take some shots of the BB before they come down they look funky as shit

So far this harvest I have taken down 2 headstash plants 3 bagseed and 2 BB. Thinking the Qleaner are going to be adding to the weight nicely...shooting for a lb this harvest and the next batch in the budroom are coming up on 4 wks shooting for the same amount from that harvest.

Well I have to get motivated got a lot of shit to do tonight...work all day at one job and then trim most of the night. Thats ok I wouldnt trade it. Been a lot of busy guerrilla growers around here...weather was so crappy pretty much everyone had to harvest early and fast


----------



## mr west (Oct 5, 2010)

so over the next few weeks the price of weeds gonna come down cuz theres so much of it about?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 5, 2010)

Not mine lol but your prolly right lots of outdoor in the fall around here...been seeing the black chopper around lately fookers.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 5, 2010)

*BB at 7.5 wks.......timber!!!*


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 5, 2010)

so whats your trim and dry method highlander do you trim the whole plant then dry, or do what i do and remove fan leaves only and trim the rest when dry?? i have done it both ways but its just way to much work sometimes trimming all at once..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey man. Thinking it would be avantageous to dry the plant as slow as possible but thats not the way that I do it,,,,I manicure it sits on screens in a closet takes roughly 4 days till jar. Thats a little quick to dry it, but most of the time it just goes to quick. My own stuff I dry a little slower


----------



## streets (Oct 5, 2010)

im convinced on blueberry... 

your grow is great... keep it up!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 5, 2010)

On my last girl, had 5 to do tonight looks like they will average 3/4 of an oz each. Pushed the nutes just a bit on this run to see what they could take,,,,now that I know I am backing off a tad should improve the yield. The run before I started with a light dose of these new nutes and got more like a z per plant


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey thanks streets yeah BB is pretty much everyones favorite!!

Like your avatar


----------



## streets (Oct 5, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey thanks streets yeah BB is pretty much everyones favorite!!
> 
> Like your avatar



 oh yeah, where did you get your seeds by the way?


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 5, 2010)

subbed for sure man


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 5, 2010)

Streets I just purused your journal real real quick but Ill read it again tomorrow it looks like a nice op!

Later


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 5, 2010)

streets said:


> oh yeah, where did you get your seeds by the way?


Marijuana seeds nl



mane2008 said:


> subbed for sure man


Def man glad to have someone checking it out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2010)

timbeeeeeeer! nicely nicely man. looks done to a T.


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Marijuana seeds nl
> 
> 
> 
> Def man glad to have someone checking it out


looking sweet ther HC, i bought a pack of 'chronic bud' from that Marijuana seeds nl place for my mate and he got mental purple pheno chronic, shame he didnt clone it lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks westy and don. Another rain day over here,,,,gives me an excuse to stay home and fuss with the garden lol

Status of Chimeras' gear......first ordered from Nirvana, did not have the mental floss they advertised, second, ordered from sensible seeds...did not have any of Chimeras gear that I wanted that they advertised, customer service seemed good at first with a very prompt reply from my email, was told they could get some by the end of the week and ship it right out but that was over a month ago and sent paul an email last week but so far no response. Just sent him another one so we will see if he responds or not


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 6, 2010)

sounds like the trail has gone cold, hope not for ya bro


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 6, 2010)

post some pics of your younglings highlander are you fully rooted yet?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 6, 2010)

Ha ha, One guess as to what Im doing right now,,,,besides taking a bowl break lol. Yeah Im potting them now  . The eleven that I toasted the other day Ill prolly take only 4 of those they ended up looking pretty sad and I wasn't going to wait weeks for them to recover fully


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah Westy ya dont think Elvis is not up there kicking himself for not knowing about that stuff!


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2010)

lol, he was jus a fat cunt ina suit lol, beautifull voice tho.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 6, 2010)

a fat cunt in a suit impacted with so much of his own poop he died on the can,,,,the ultimate insult

Dont get me started on the benifits of bentonite ha ha


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2010)

so u use it then yeah? Does ebay sell it lmao? My problem is i drink nothing but tea all day every day and it dehydrates ya to fuk lol, its my own bloody fault really wth my caffeeen addiction to pg tips tea. I have a cup of tea with every joint lmao, so we looking at twenty plus a day.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 6, 2010)

Ha ha thats too funny Im the exact same way with coffee....love the combination of the buzzz. Just need to drink more water!! I can drink a couple of cups before bed and go right to sleep,,,makes me think I have some sort of adhd lol

I do have that stuff in my cupboard I think the layer of dust on top means Im not using it enough


----------



## mr west (Oct 6, 2010)

I have to take tablets to control my bladder lol, im my own worst enemy lmao, I end up sitting up all night waiting for my bladder.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2010)

wow i thought i drank a lot of tea thats some habit westy man!


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

Still on my first cup today and its jus gone midday


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 7, 2010)

Cutting back?!? now your going to make me feel guilty bout all my java....on my third cup. In the past hour lol. I get about two or three cups a bowl,,,thats a lotta coffee!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

im about to make number 5 right now lol, 3 oclock


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 7, 2010)

Another rain day just friggen pouring,,,no bills get paid today. Got some weed curing and more coming down next week...that'll keep the bill collectors away for another month lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2010)

let them that want it from you worry about it HC!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 7, 2010)

I hear Don man, It really doesnt bother me in the least...fook em


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

Indeed fook em all to fuck


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2010)

long as you got health herb and ya lady everything is irie man tho not necessarily in that order hahaha


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

i got two of them so im doing ok lool


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 7, 2010)

I have both too so Im fine.....

Trying out some BB at the moment, little fresh it just went into jars yesterday and needs more of a cure but the stone is very nice!! 

About to head over to my gals for lunch with a BB glow  Hey reggae thanks man, and I glad it helped. Those old queens are going to give you some nice buds off the top. My cuttings are potted...just going to have to rearrange the veg room for a week or so lol. Ill take pics of them later on


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 7, 2010)

Just getting back from the hydro store thought I would take a couple of quick pics of the veg room. The new clones are ready for some more light so they will go where the BB are and the BB will get some side lighting for a while I guess lol. The BB are now going to be out of rotation because of the 48 clones but I think I'll let them get a little more bushey and put them in the other budroom when the Ice comes out in a couple of weeks


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

I would so love to have a room i could grow in instead of small tents tucked in the corner of my living roomk


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> I would so love to have a room i could grow in instead of small tents tucked in the corner of my living roomk


i second that, im so tired of my tiny frickn corner in the basement


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 7, 2010)

Hey there westy how many cups today?? Got one here next to me Ill have to count lol

Yeah the circumstances just to seemed to all fit here to have a stealth op so I went for it. Kinda had to actually with the economy in the tank over here the last four years


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 7, 2010)

How goes it reggae!!


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2010)

ive just finished my 15th cup of tea, which is bout right as i started at 12 loldidnt count the aspliffs lol ill have to do that tomoz


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 7, 2010)

Another quick shot before the budroom got closed up. Qleaner day 48 coming down at day 60

Yeah regg none of those 11 that I toasted made it, tossed em all. Going to let the cuttings veg untill fri the 15th, that will give them about a week and a half...chance to get some feet growing under them before they are put into flower


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 7, 2010)

not bad man im just slackn today doing nothing.. bout to go wash my dog in a few.. gettin blazed on some hash first


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 7, 2010)

mr west said:


> ive just finished my 15th cup of tea, which is bout right as i started at 12 loldidnt count the aspliffs lol ill have to do that tomoz


Tallied mine,,, 7 scoops. I use smaller cups so that it seems like more lol couple of cups a scoop. Used to be more like 12 scoops a day


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 7, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> not bad man im just slackn today doing nothing.. bout to go wash my dog in a few.. gettin blazed on some hash first


Thats cool,,,hash that you made? I really really need to get some bubble bags, I'm getting an insane amount of sugar leaves and such stored up. Figure I'll flood the market with hash right before the holidays. There was plenty around here when I was a kid but not now


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 7, 2010)

yes its some purple bubble..that will make for a good holiday season.. my crop should also be ready just in time.. dude im so jealous of your perpetual.. i miss mine, was getting like a qp every week..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 8, 2010)

good drills man likewise wish i had a bigger room i veg in a wardrobe lol Qleaner looks fiiine man! what sorta weight you pull from each of those colas all said n done?


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1311&_nkw=bubble+ice+bags&_sacat=See-All-Categories
theres some cheap bags on ebay HC.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 8, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good drills man likewise wish i had a bigger room i veg in a wardrobe lol Qleaner looks fiiine man! what sorta weight you pull from each of those colas all said n done?


Hey hey, top of the mornin ta yus.... not quite sure don I am hoping to ave close to a half z. What I hope for and what I get get are not always the same



mr west said:


> http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trksid=p5197.m570.l1311&_nkw=bubble+ice+bags&_sacat=See-All-Categories
> theres some cheap bags on ebay HC.


Thanks fred I will check it out,,,,,hoping to get some next week


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

Morning morning to the Highlander lol its a bit dreary here today


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 8, 2010)

mr west said:


> Morning morning to the Highlander lol its a bit dreary here today


How are ya westy? Got a stretch of nice weather coming up I left 3 or 4 Vortex outside cause they really were not done and seemed like they would be more rot resistant,,,they will come down prolly nexr week before the next rain. My buddy got 1.5 lb from a couple of jilly and bb clones that I gave him last winter. He made a small army and did pretty good for himself. Glad for him.


----------



## mr west (Oct 8, 2010)

sounds good small army of clones lol


----------



## N!pples (Oct 8, 2010)

Great grow man! Your buds look great! I love the strawberry wallpaper also! Extra rep for that alone


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 8, 2010)

hey highlander i ust stopped by to smoke that 420 bowl with you..

this refinery outdoor is not quite dry yet and harsher than shit.. but damm it is good..

one bong hit and i am high high!!


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 8, 2010)

speaking of refinnery, it is from the jack herrer line of champions.. 
so i just wanted to take a momment to say thanks jack for all your contributions.. you will be missed..

and i will smoke to that


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 8, 2010)

N!pples said:


> Great grow man! Your buds look great! I love the strawberry wallpaper also! Extra rep for that alone&#8230;


Back at ya Nipples and thanks for the compliment,,,think I'm getting the girls dialed in lol. Yeah the wallpaper seemed to fit right in hated to cover it with mylar 



reggaerican said:


> hey highlander i ust stopped by to smoke that 420 bowl with you..
> 
> this refinery outdoor is not quite dry yet and harsher than shit.. but damm it is good..
> 
> ...


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 8, 2010)

cool you got 2 of lifes best gifts with you..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 8, 2010)

You got that right man!!! After my kids of course lol

9 PM and I'm putting a pot of coffee on, guess Im a gluton for punishment haha. Nah actually I told my baby I would pick her kid up after work at midnight. She has to get up early and do her horse chores and then go to work.


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 8, 2010)

tomorrow is a kid play day for me also.. yea for fun!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 9, 2010)

Yup, my weekend too


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 14, 2010)

Update on the quest for some of Chimeras beans....after a bit of a stall tactic on sensible seeds part they finally are sending out my order. Im hoping for some freebies too I as a dropped a not so sutlle hint about maybe getting some. They still dont have the mental floss but his other strains will do for now!

There are a batch of Qleaner coming down tonight and Ill be sure to take some pics before,,,they are looking sweet. Ice are a couple of weeks out, they go through a huge tranformation in the last 1.5 weeks when the calyxs swell and envelope the pistils  And the next full batch thats in the larger budroom will be 5 wks tomorrow. The BB take close to eight wks and the Qleaner closer to nine so everything does not come out at the same time unfortunately, but no biggie.

We have had a lot of sun around here for the past week or so but thats about to change starting tonight, so it looks like ill harvest the rest of my guerilla grow just before first light tomorrow morning and then stay home and trim all day. My kind of day!!

And finally the 48 single cola sog,,,those babies have been in their pots vegging for almost a week now with new growth showing. They can be flipped anytime now and after this weekend Ill have room for them soooo.....

Pics to come lol...in the process of getting baked on some headstash sativa Qleaner


----------



## anomolies (Oct 14, 2010)

I've been trying to find the best grow style as well. Your 3 colas takes up as much space as my 6-7 cola Qleaner so might as well top at at the 4th / 5th node or top & LST

btw how do you grow single cola with no side branching? (how do you keep it from branching?)

I really want a nice blueberry as well but I've got way too many strains going lol.


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 14, 2010)

alright!!! man i cant wait to see how your sog comes out highlander my next will be about 1 week behind yours.. 

im still slackn on the update pics but they are comming..


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2010)

man u goinna be ok for bud over the next few weeks lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 14, 2010)

mr west said:


> man u goinna be ok for bud over the next few weeks lol.


Evening Westy how are ya! You got that right feast or famine it seems to be for me lol. Thinking donny is sweating bullets about now, better get that taken care of eh



anomolies said:


> I've been trying to find the best grow style as well. Your 3 colas takes up as much space as my 6-7 cola Qleaner so might as well top at at the 4th / 5th node or top & LST
> 
> btw how do you grow single cola with no side branching? (how do you keep it from branching?)
> 
> I really want a nice blueberry as well but I've got way too many strains going lol.


Hey there Anomolies looks like your a green avenger!! Tha way that I keep my side branching down is to not let them veg for much more than a few weeks and keeping the light close helps



reggaerican said:


> alright!!! man i cant wait to see how your sog comes out highlander my next will be about 1 week behind yours..
> 
> im still slackn on the update pics but they are comming..


Hey reggae hows it going brother. Guess who has the next three days off?? Yesssss!! I like that lol

Got some more pics to take but here is a shot of the first one


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 14, 2010)

looks great man.. you sure do give your ladies alot of love man.. 
and they pay it back in full..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 14, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> looks great man.. you sure do give your ladies alot of love man..
> and they pay it back in full..


Ha ha boy aint that the truth 

So I should be flipping the single cola girls the first of next week...thinking these in the pics should ave 10-14 gm ea, the bigger girls will produce a lil over an oz.

And,,,,,a few more pics before they come down. And before I put on another pot of coffee lol. And fill another bowl. And go getta pizza!!

Later


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey HC, nice colon, would that be the qleaner by any chance? that thing dons sweating about is a head scratcher, I recon hes got holes or a broke seal or something cuz a new can shouldnt fail like that so soon. We shall see lol. I cut a ww tonight 1 day shy of ten weeks lol cant wait but early tests seem very disapionting compared to the cheese and psychosis lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 14, 2010)

mr west said:


> Hey HC, nice colon, would that be the qleaner by any chance? that thing dons sweating about is a head scratcher, I recon hes got holes or a broke seal or something cuz a new can shouldnt fail like that so soon. We shall see lol. I cut a ww tonight 1 day shy of ten weeks lol cant wait but early tests seem very disapionting compared to the cheese and psychosis lol.


Hey there Westy man  Yup thats the Qleaner indica pheno. Yeah I thought he just got that can a month or two ago too. But to smell it from the outside?? Fook fook fook. 

Yeah ya get a strain or two that you really really like and it takes alot ta beat em,,,,where did the ww come from? That was the first strain that I ever grew a few years ago...had it for a couple of years got so I couldn't stand the smell anymore had to get rid of it lol


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 14, 2010)

i feal so inadequate after looking at them ladies.. this round for me is so small some of them guys are only gonna be a few grams when dry.. haha!! i fucked up and i cant say it enough.. 

such a shame cause im so much beter than that.. sure didnt get where i am growing booboo..


----------



## mr west (Oct 14, 2010)

My ww came from dinafem, it just smells of generic weed to me and not award winning. WW ive grown in the past has been almost lemoney citrus with a hard hit but this dont seem anything like.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 14, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> i feal so inadequate after looking at them ladies.. this round for me is so small some of them guys are only gonna be a few grams when dry.. haha!! i fucked up and i cant say it enough..
> 
> such a shame cause im so much beter than that.. sure didnt get where i am growing booboo..


Hey man are you going to be rolling with your grow op all winter? Cool if you are. Ha ha and you dont have to convince me brother I know a grower when I see one. Or talk to one lol


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 14, 2010)

are you kidding man winter is the best time to grow.. no heat problems to worry about so i might be able to set up a day grow as well... yea!!!

i really want to start setting up my perpetual again but money is tight right now..


----------



## anomolies (Oct 14, 2010)

mr west said:


> My ww came from dinafem, it just smells of generic weed to me and not award winning. WW ive grown in the past has been almost lemoney citrus with a hard hit but this dont seem anything like.


haha dinafem sucks. I hate getting free dinafem seeds so I just toss em out.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 14, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> are you kidding man winter is the best time to grow.. no heat problems to worry about so i might be able to set up a day grow as well... yea!!!
> 
> i really want to start setting up my perpetual again but money is tight right now..


Right, I have been dealing with high humidity all summmer and mites too so winter growing is nice


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 14, 2010)

i never fight with mites anymore.. but im still struggling with them dang gnats and thrips..

the only thing i have going for me is because my plants are so small and half way done,
it will be hard for them to win the battle...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 14, 2010)

Couple of buds off the top of the first one. Stinky stinky stinky.

Going to pop your Qleaners before xmas westy??


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 14, 2010)

nice looking buds, i never grew or even smoked qleaner befor..
but i like how they stay tight to main stock


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2010)

yes i think im gonna pop me some qleaners and some iced grapefruit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Couple of buds off the top of the first one. Stinky stinky stinky.
> 
> Going to pop your Qleaners before xmas westy??
> 
> View attachment 1213263


dude you could moke your finger ends hahahaha FIRE man! nice


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 15, 2010)

Ha ha Morning mates. I can just picture you Don walking around your building indiscreetly sniffin the air,,,

Well the sky is starting to get less black although its cold and pouring out lol about to head out and snag the rest of me girls,,,hope they are still there wish me luck


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2010)

good luck HIGHLANDERS CAVE mate, im sure u dont need it, ur wiley me thinks


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 15, 2010)

wiley old fox ventures out the cave seeking sustenance. good luck bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 15, 2010)

Not a whole lot of finess when handling the outdoor buds lol just pack the branches into backpack untill it doesn't hold anymore! I was starting to think I might need another bag but I stuffed them all in. Fook me Im going to be busy trimming today  It was a good haul,,,3 medium size girls and a couple of twigs minimal bud rot less than 5% I would say. They are the sativa vortex not a good strain to grow around here but now I know. Not going to be an easy trim job either lol better get at it

Thanks for the good karma!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 15, 2010)

Outdoor Vortex


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2010)

I can see a hash run shortly after the buds dry lol, do u have any help?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh yeah tons of popcorn and fluff all going into the trim box! My girlfriend offered to help later tonight after she hung out with her daughter, so that should be around midnight,,,yup big help alright lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Oh yeah tons of popcorn and fluff all going into the trim box! My girlfriend offered to help later tonight after she hung out with her daughter, so that should be around midnight,,,yup big help alright lol


with women its the thought that counts and u being a gentalman will have it all done and drying by the time she gets to u cuz theres funner things to do with ya fingers than trim.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 15, 2010)

Ha ha I know I know Im hurrying Im hurrying 

Coming up on the 8 hour mark,,,prolly 2/3 the way done. Crossed eyed and sticky fingers and sore body lol but keep truckin on!

Hey Westy just listened to documentary on tea on the history channel whilst trimming,,,thinking your on to something with all the tea yall drink. Going to start a bit myself!


----------



## mr west (Oct 15, 2010)

docum,entry on tea? wiked ill have to see if can find it


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 15, 2010)

that does not look like fun to me highlander.. hrs of trimming kills my body.. i feal for your pain bro..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks regg thats the truth for sure. Finished the pain in the ass outdoor just a little while ago, girlfriend is a noshow tonight, counting the number of pots of coffee today, not scoops. Guess I'll keep the caffeine buzz going and trim some indoor while Im still all set up for trimming,,,no rest for wiley lol

Not a great start for the clones, especially the BB. I made the soil to hot for the little buggers and getting some nute burn. Ill have to help them out some this weekend. Later man


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 15, 2010)

hahaha dam bro you sure do love your coffee... this early cat pis of mine would have been great for keeping you awake


----------



## anomolies (Oct 15, 2010)

You got a pic of your outdoor vortex before chopping? I wanna see how big it got.

What were yields on the Qleaner btw?


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 15, 2010)

anomolies said:


> You got a pic of your outdoor vortex before chopping? I wanna see how big it got.


dude come on!! your avatar is not cool man, this is a PG13 site...


----------



## anomolies (Oct 15, 2010)

ahaha. man i just saw an avatar with bare titties the other day. pg13 my ass. (no pun intended. thats not me btw).


Anyone ever compared LST with topping? I'm starting to think LST is the best way to go, more colas = more yield regardless of how small they are. I just saw a journal where some guy had a 2 ft rocklock SCROG with 20-30 colas and it yielded 11 oz dry. Like wtf... Colas were same size as my vortex, which is probably gonna yield less than 3 oz cus it has less than 10 heads


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 15, 2010)

check out this thread and talk to jaw about that he has done both and also likes the lst over topping.. 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/371962-ice-rocklock-crystal-grow-foliar.html

i am also in the process if doing 2 4x4 trays, one tray i topped today and will be placing in 12/12 in 3-7 days...

and in the other i did a scrog which is basicaly the same as lst... and this one looks like its gonna have way more buds...


----------



## anomolies (Oct 15, 2010)

Of course though, meant to say the quickest way to more heads is topping first and then tying down the branches, this way you got exponential increase of bud sites.

I'm in the process of vegging a monster Qleaner bush..


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 15, 2010)

well this is my 1st scogg grow but in my opinion its faster *not* to top first, and just start with the lst...


----------



## anomolies (Oct 15, 2010)

I guess if you LST the new growth that's pretty fast, which you pretty much have to for scrog

I was thinking of the 'LST in a circle around the container' which I tried before and that takes forever lol.


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks regg thats the truth for sure. Finished the pain in the ass outdoor just a little while ago, girlfriend is a noshow tonight, counting the number of pots of coffee today, not scoops. Guess I'll keep the caffeine buzz going and trim some indoor while Im still all set up for trimming,,,no rest for wiley lol
> 
> Not a great start for the clones, especially the BB. I made the soil to hot for the little buggers and getting some nute burn. Ill have to help them out some this weekend. Later man


Man I hate it wen a woman lets ya down i hope it was for a good reason HC? I grew a cheese in 50% bat shit once, was a lot hot for it but it did grow lol, stayed green right through but the buds were stunted after 11 weeks. I hope u didnt take ofence at my saying u was wiley, 99.99% of the time im on this forum im stoned lol. It was a compliment though >>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey Westy how ya doin! ha ha I took it as a compliment!! Besides anyone who stealths out a lb a month better be very damn wiley  Have a good Saturday bother lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 16, 2010)

Picking up where I left off last night.....


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice nuggy, how long do u normaly dry for?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey Mr West whats going on. That nug will take a little longer than most Im thinking. Ideally you want it to take around a week before jars. Im usually in a hurry and dry it a little quicker than that


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 16, 2010)

Single cola Qleaners....

from left to right...
-rooting for little less than a week, can be flipped anytime
-next one has been in 12/12 for 2 days(didnt want it to veg anymore, there are 6 like this already in and the other 42 are just about ready)
-third one has been in flower for a couple of wks
-and the last one is done at 57 days!


----------



## mr west (Oct 16, 2010)

whats the smell like onm the qleaners? Im guessing lemoney for some reason?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 17, 2010)

Prolly cause of the name lol

Had 5 Qleaner phenos to work with,,,,4 indicas and 1 sativa. All 4 indicas could have been keepers though one was a low yielder but made up for it with extra frosting. The sativa pheno is def a keeper, has a nice fruity smell while growing and a nice lemony taste and is more potent in my opinion than subs vortex( I have one more vortex in the budroom right now and then shes gone). The indicas and especially the one that I kept reek to holy hell kinda skunky strong and intense....I dont like it and will prolly get rid of it at some point because of that lol. I here its one of the customers favorites though. Good potency as well!

Chimera update....seeds are on the way and Kelayne said she threw some freebies in. Wonder what they are??


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 17, 2010)

anomolies said:


> I guess if you LST the new growth that's pretty fast, which you pretty much have to for scrog
> 
> I was thinking of the 'LST in a circle around the container' which I tried before and that takes forever lol.


hey anomolies now thats more like it...
i would much rather see a hot rack and a cheezy grin over some ass clown...


----------



## DayZd (Oct 18, 2010)

hey highlander. Nice plants!! i really like that blueberry. who is the breeder of those blueberries? DJ Short?


----------



## KindJesus (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks phenomenal. very nicely done


----------



## DayZd (Oct 18, 2010)

Did the cured buds stay this blue? it looks amazing. also, i see this is joey weed not DJ short (referring to my earlier question). Keep up the good work!



Highlanders cave said:


>


----------



## DayZd (Oct 18, 2010)

sry for double post but.. i would really like to see finished pics of those blueberrry buds haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2010)

beautious my friend, pretty to a t


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 19, 2010)

KindJesus said:


> Looks phenomenal. very nicely done


Thanks KJ, she's a pretty sweet cut. 



DayZd said:


> sry for double post but.. i would really like to see finished pics of those blueberrry buds haha


How ya doin Dayzd,,,,,I have a lil of that BB kickin around Ill take a pic of it tonight. Thanks for the compliment!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> beautious my friend, pretty to a t


*How not to make hash oil,,,,,*

Hey Don check this out ....So last week I was telling my buddy how to make hash oil. He has a shitload of trimmings from his outdoor harvest that he is working with. Talked with him yesterday, poor fook almost blew imself up and his house lol!!

His story goes like this, he watched a few vids on you tube on oil making and got a good handle on it. He's a very smart and resourceful kid and he's also my foreman and one of my distributors so I know him quite well. At some point during the oil making session his girlfriend remarked that it was really stinking the house up so they lit a scented candle in the kitchen as a cover scent. Whoops...obvious brain fart. So he's nearing the end of the process and about to put his pan of oil and butane into another pan of hot water, walks by the candle and BOOM a big fire ball!!! He was able to get the pan of fire out the front door and out onto the lawn. Ended up with a little burnt hair and an unimpressed girfriend ha ha.

I know he was going to try and hunt some more butane up after work last night so Im thinking there may be a little oil at work today 

Later man, your girls are looking really impressive!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 19, 2010)

baaaaaaaahahahahaha schoolboy error lmao lucky he kept calm instinct reaction is to throw a pan of fire away from you. man my mrs would go ape shit nuts if i did that lol

likewise your nugs are looking gorgeous mate


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 20, 2010)

wow highlander thats a funny and scary story... all be sure to stay clear of candles if i ever atempt to make any...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 20, 2010)

Update from the cave,,,,,,

Got about what I expected from this last batch...between 15 and 16 ozs. The indica Qleaner was a nice producer and helped out with the weight considerably. The next batch is due to come out in the next 2 to 3 weeks and there are sixteen girls in that group.

This next run that is going in this week consists of between 45 and 50 single cola clones About half are Qleaner and the other half are Blueberry.

In the veg room are 7 BB that I guess ill turn into bushes since they missed their turn to get flipped...Actually they are already little bushes looking very nice. Along with those are 3 sativa Qleaners that are bushes! They will go into the little budroom next week as soon as the Ice come out.

The Ice are starting to look real sweet! they are a quick finisher at 7-7.5 wks and go through a huge metamorphism in the last week and a half when the calyxs form. They will be coming down next week.

Expecting an order from sensible seeds any day now, Going to be a fun winter lol. Today is the last day of a rather large job that I have had going on, so I'm pumped about that. Beautiful Indian summer around here lately, absolutely stunning colors from the foliage as usual and all the mountain tops are covered in snow. The highest peak being just a few miles or so from here and that has 18 inches. Tons of ski resorts around here too, they must be happy as pigs in shit lol

Later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2010)

awesome stuff HC, how long would you be vegging those 45-50 SOG babies? the 2-3 weeks its going to take the others to finish? 

wish we were having an indian summer in the uk!!

ttfn man and happy growing !


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 20, 2010)

The 50 clones were potted about a week ago. The Qleaners will get flipped tonight, the BB are a bit behind due to the soil being to hot for their little feet so they will get flipped next week. The BB take a week less than the Q so they should finish at the same time. By being perpetual there is a harvest every month


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 20, 2010)

hahaha perpetual is the way forward! it would almost feel like wasted time to do one huge crop then start again from scratch


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2010)

well if u cant grow enough to last ya two months then purpetual is a way. The only thing i dont like about the purpetual is if u have a pest or problem it makes it that much harder to shift if u keep putting fresh plants in the space. half a casey jones joint and i cant converse lmao>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 21, 2010)

Morning westy,,,,starting my day with a bowl of BB lol. How ya doing??


----------



## mr west (Oct 21, 2010)

Im pretty fuking stoned off this casey jones and headband im smoking today. Theres a beautifull blue sky out side, I should be playing golf but its spendy lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 21, 2010)

A couple of top notch strains from everything Ive heard,,,,,must be nice mate!! 

Rainy day here but thats fine with me  Just finished up my last outside job of the season and have a little time off. Hopefully not a lot of time off though lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 22, 2010)

Once my garden chores are done I'm off to the post office to see what the pretty postal girl has for me. Apparently there is a parcel that was delivered by registered mail yesterday but noone was home. Way to go Sensible Seeds, as I highly suspect that's what the package is. Reistered mail right lol. And to top it off...it's a small post office with two tellers, the pretty girl and THE OLD MAN THAT LIVES DIRECTLY ACROSS THE STREET FROM ME HAHAHAHAH. They have only lived there for a couple of years and we are both pretty anti-social, so we have never even said two words to each other. The family is wierd anyways, my girlfriend and I call them the Adams Family lol


----------



## raiderman (Oct 22, 2010)

wats up HC?man u stayin busy.i wish i had a hot little cool postal girl knockin on my door about now,lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 22, 2010)

Hey Raiderman good to hear from ya. I'm staying busy with my garden right now thats about it lol.

Funny story...

So I'm in the kitchen flushing some BB and my dog lets me know someone is here....and it's my dad! I do the quick 30 second sramble to stealth the kitchen and run upstairs to close a couple of doors lol. All he wanted was to borrow a drill and didnt even come in, but I dont worry about him anyways, he's getting a little old and his senses are dulled and he really doesnt notice little things. So he leaves and I continue flushing and I notice across the street Mr Adams the postal teller is home on lunch. So I scramble again and run up to the post office, the chick comes back with my package and I immiediatly know what it is, and I'm chatting with her nonchalantly but inside Im cracking up!!

But anyways I finally got some new beans and the freebie they sent me is another Chimera strain called Highland Mexican x Bluberry. The two strains that I ordered are Calizahr and C-4.
Should be interesting,,,end of Feb they should be done


----------



## raiderman (Oct 22, 2010)

i hate to see the mental floss gone . i wanted to try some wen i relocate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 22, 2010)

hey hey hey C4 at last bro! nice


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 22, 2010)

raiderman said:


> i hate to see the mental floss gone . i wanted to try some wen i relocate.


Last time I looked Hemp Depot was advertising that they had it but that dont mean much because the other two seed banks that I tried to get it from advertised that they had it too.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey hey hey C4 at last bro! nice


Yeah thats cool, huh? I'm pumped. Two pacs had 10 seeds but the pac of C-4 had 12. They are all soaking right now,,,going to try and weed out the males and the non keeper phenos as quickly as I can. Both the C4 and Calizahr are supposed to heavy yielders I forget about the Highland Mexican x Blueberry though I know Dj Short collaborates with Chimera on all the BB crosses. Ill to go back over to thc farmr to read up on these again.

Boy am I toasted on Vortex today lol


----------



## raiderman (Oct 22, 2010)

gd luk on the gro.i'm gettin some of chimeras stuff next round after i have surgery on my arm.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 22, 2010)

Sounds like you have enough weed to last you untill then, Gotta love growing your own! When is that going to be?

Hey you can see how his gear turns out for me 

Later man


----------



## raiderman (Oct 22, 2010)

good to see ya bro,thats 12 zips of purple kush,10 zips of og 18 and around 8 godbud,ww and two feebies got near 2 pounds..man i'm on with yu, got reg internet at home.thinkin about movin a 300 sqare foot storage unit on my nex,still tryin to work through it,add 3000 more watts i'll be in heaven,lol.i am so wasted rite now,lol.later.excellent settup ,gimme some ideas.yure weed is always real dank.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Oct 24, 2010)

Whats up Highlander, just wanted to pop in and say what's up. Stoked to see what you do with the new gear. You gonna grow them, clone them, then flip the clones for sexing?


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 24, 2010)

that is sweet you got your beens...

how are things with you highlander? i been so busy with work these days...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 25, 2010)

raiderman said:


> good to see ya bro,thats 12 zips of purple kush,10 zips of og 18 and around 8 godbud,ww and two feebies got near 2 pounds..man i'm on with yu, got reg internet at home.thinkin about movin a 300 sqare foot storage unit on my nex,still tryin to work through it,add 3000 more watts i'll be in heaven,lol.i am so wasted rite now,lol.later.excellent settup ,gimme some ideas.yure weed is always real dank.


Raidermans got the net again, way to go man! Yeah thats some mean ass dankness ya got there bro for sure,,,,and a shitload of it too lol. Planting my Chimera gear today.



ColoradoLove said:


> Whats up Highlander, just wanted to pop in and say what's up. Stoked to see what you do with the new gear. You gonna grow them, clone them, then flip the clones for sexing?


Hey Colorado! Cool you stopped by. Still chillen on the down low with your grow??

Yeah I'm just going to veg the Chimera stuff for 4 or 5 wks from seed and flip and get rid of males and hunt down phenos as fast as I can. A couple of those strains are supposed to be heavy yielders as well as heavy hitters. Going to be madness for a while though ha ha. 

Good luck man!



reggaerican said:


> that is sweet you got your beens...
> 
> how are things with you highlander? i been so busy with work these days...


Hey Reggae things are going awesome! I hear ya about the work but it looks like I have a slowdown myself coming up for awhile. Actually I love this time of year. Feels kinda like I'm semi-retired,,,,or with the amount of weed I smoke, more like semi-retarded lol. The garden benefits when I stay home though  

Your girls are looking nice Ill catch you later man


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 25, 2010)

i feel you on that the plants always do repay the love when im around more...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 26, 2010)

A couple of shots of the budroom this morning before the lights come on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

gorgeous colours there bro! fat nugs too.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 26, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> A couple of shots of the budroom this morning before the lights come on
> 
> View attachment 1233452View attachment 1233451View attachment 1233449View attachment 1233450


hell yea looks sweeeeeeet..rhino seeds sendin me a free 10 pac of bluemoonshine for the hell of it off a bad order a year anad a haf ago.very cool of them,gonna add a couple chimeras strains,shnazzleberry looks good,still want to find some mental floss if possible.again lookin ver ns there bro.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> gorgeous colours there bro! fat nugs too.


She's pretty but it's only at a little less than 6.5 wks, so I think next run Ill bump up the N a bit early on to get some more green/food on her. Yeah that's my Purple 10,,,,trying it out today after a 4 week cure, she is def in a class by herself. I'll take another bong hit and try and descibe the taste lol...kinda incense and perfume. Def improves with time not the skunky piss taste of early on



raiderman said:


> hell yea looks sweeeeeeet..rhino seeds sendin me a free 10 pac of bluemoonshine for the hell of it off a bad order a year anad a haf ago.very cool of them,gonna add a couple chimeras strains,shnazzleberry looks good,still want to find some mental floss if possible.again lookin ver ns there bro.


Bluemoonshine, there ya go. You had good luck with that, I tried to get some a while back but they were out and thats when you turned me on to the Mental floss. The Shnazzleberry I looked at but did not go with it because of the smell, everything else looked real good about it.

Thanks man later


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 26, 2010)

*Purple 10...*


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 26, 2010)

*And with a 4 week cure*

Sitting on my porch smoking some dank and watching them build houses on what used to be our land. Close enough so that this big ole house of mine rattles lol

They're paving paradise and putting up a parking lot. Or houses.

Oh well what the fook, ya gotta be able to bend and go with the flow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 26, 2010)

man i want. i want. looks seriously dank man.


----------



## mr west (Oct 26, 2010)

I miss all the fun. Looks fine, damn fine sexy as u like. Hubba Hubba>>>>>>>>


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 27, 2010)

dang highlander did you still my strain when i wasnt looking? your purp looks dead on like mine..
check her out the leaves are starting to turn, soon they will look like that..


----------



## raiderman (Oct 27, 2010)

looks like some top dollar premium bud there bro,keep it up my friend.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 27, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i want. i want. looks seriously dank man.


Thanks bro and hey your pulling some serious numbers over there hope you cash in nicely!



mr west said:


> I miss all the fun. Looks fine, damn fine sexy as u like. Hubba Hubba>>>>>>>>


Theres a shitload of fun coming out your tent these days westy nice pics in your journal,,,everyone has a ton of weed for the holidays,,,very nice!



reggaerican said:


> dang highlander did you still my strain when i wasnt looking? your purp looks dead on like mine..
> check her out the leaves are starting to turn, soon they will look like that..


That's cool reggae hey is that pic from your sog? They must only have a couple few weeks to go. And you must have flipped your next batch of 48, right?? Mine are all in and should finish the week before xmas. Could only pull 47 together (watering them now) ha ha. Talk to you a little later 



raiderman said:


> looks like some top dollar premium bud there bro,keep it up my friend.


Hey there raiderman my friend whats the good word? Yeah I'm sure it is to whoever sells it lol. I rollover all my shit in 1/4 lbs for the same price regardless of strain. Got a couple of distributors that I work with. 

You got a grow in the works or what buddy  

Later


----------



## raiderman (Oct 27, 2010)

sounds great bro,i zip it out to ,no middle.


----------



## raiderman (Oct 27, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> *Purple 10...*
> 
> View attachment 1233625View attachment 1233624


reminds me of some of outlaw stuff,,keep it tuff bro..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 28, 2010)

*Update from the cave....*

Going to be very Icy around here today, day 54 on the Ice and its about time for them to come down. In the two years that I have been running this girl she has always suffered from calcium deficiancy/lock-out, but I finally remedied that and they are looking awesome! Taking a few days longer to finish than before and yield will be better also. Nice!! All the strains that I run have impressive potency but this baby is pure rocket fuel. I know a couple of heavy smokers who love it but its too strong they say lol. Does have a hard crash though. Sweet strong stinky fruit is what it smells like, has a fuel like taste and crushes your lungs. I like to take it before all the trics turn to much so that I can still function.

*Chimera gear...*

32 seeds soaked in water for 24 hrs, paper towel for 48 hours and they all cracked nicely and after another 48 hrs about a third have broken ground. They seem very healthy especially compared to subs seeds that I cracked last fall.

*And...*

The group that went in the budroom this month are 47 single cola little girls about half and half Qleaner and BB

The batch that comes out this month start coming down next week and consists of 16 girls... 9 Qleaner, 4 BB, and 3 Purple 10. Doing bushes in there next run...7 BB and 3 sativa Qleaner bushes. Two of the sativas will go in the little budroom under the 400


----------



## ColoradoLove (Oct 28, 2010)

Damn those buds look nice my friend!

Yea I'm still laying low. Helping a friend work on his op though, so I'm getting my fix... a little. Ha can't wait to start up again though. Down the road.

Keep up the good work man!


----------



## reggaerican (Oct 28, 2010)

yup those are from the sog.. and cant wait for the finish them thrips and gnats are gone but they fucked up my harvest b4 they left...

im still contemplating if i should put those others in or wait untill after harvest and do a complete sterilizing of the room... im prob gonna take them to friends house and start sog there... what you think? they are totally ready right now...

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/374867-hydroponic-showdown.html


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 31, 2010)

It may be snowing outside, but its still autumn in the cave


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

love it man looks like amethyst! wicked colour show HC


----------



## mr west (Nov 1, 2010)

One for the ladys for sure. I still aint have a purple pheno in anything yet lol the genes are there but my lucks bad i think


----------



## DST (Nov 1, 2010)

Super stuff HC...some lovely girls in your whole journal...lots of tlc is given to them by the looks of things. Took a while but I am here and following with interest.

Peace,

DST


----------



## raiderman (Nov 1, 2010)

beautiful buds bro.yu ought to try BC purple kush fems.got some nasty purples in a few,pulled a couple that ea.100 grams and over dry ,all kept that grape flover and dank.,looks great my friend.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

yo Rman! what breeder is that? or you got a connect?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 1, 2010)

go to www.bcseedking.com .thier mail in only ,but give extras of the same strain.all crack .comes in cool set of headphones for the 5.00 shipping.very discreet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks man! you rate it smell n taste wise?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 1, 2010)

smells and taste like qerkle but with more punch and yield.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

sweet man, pricey at like £63 but i think ill treat myself at xmas. loved the querkle.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 1, 2010)

Woudn't it be cool to trade cuts among riu buddies. Mine stay pretty close to the vest around here because it's such a competive market, huge college town im in... kids, bars and phishheads everywhere,,,hint hint where's that band from again. ha ha getting a little bold with my whereabouts here lol I'm so fucking stoned . But I would give cuts away to you guys in a second and I'm told my stuff is the best around. 

Got a cup and a bowl to finish then back to the girls.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

man i know if only there was some way of shipping to the states, it has to be possible but the risks on your side are pretty high stakes unless you have a friend with a safe address ie no grow going on and even then what if the package were to be opened.the safe addressee would cop for international smuggling possibly!?

between the guys we know on here the genetics are amazing. world class lol.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 1, 2010)

fedex in 24 hrs.


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 1, 2010)

hea highlander our purps look so similar we toatally should find a way to share... po box...


----------



## raiderman (Nov 1, 2010)

i'll be much happier mysef to start my new room as soon as i find one,lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 1, 2010)

over the pond?!? for reals? you tried it? not doubting just shocked, i thought all international stuff got x rayed


----------



## raiderman (Nov 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sweet man, pricey at like £63 but i think ill treat myself at xmas. loved the querkle.


yea my first 5 pac was free from them if i'd do a journal on them, the other pac had 13 in it i bot.a couple were medium yielders the rest went crazy.let it branch out with little pruning, fills in nsly.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 1, 2010)

You go house hunting today raiderman?


----------



## raiderman (Nov 1, 2010)

no, this weed keeps me from it,,i got some prospects.


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 2, 2010)

ahhhhh!!! frisco did it man, we did it.... woooo hooooo!!!!! yea bebe... finally i can get bac to work in the garden..... 

thanks for the good vibes highlander


----------



## mr west (Nov 2, 2010)

well its gonna be even harder after them ink cartrage bombs were found coming from yemon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2010)

yeah i saw that man scary stuff. fucking cowards they are.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 2, 2010)

mr west said:


> well its gonna be even harder after them ink cartrage bombs were found coming from yemon


Whats is? Bean shipments? yeah thats a disticnt possibility westy your right.

Well after a nice much needed 2 week hiatus from work I gets to go back today for a couple days and friggen sicker n a dog this mornin. Fuken great. Well maybe some fresh air will help


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 2, 2010)

better sick at work than on your time off HC!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Nov 4, 2010)

Truth!!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 4, 2010)

Colorado! How's things. Ya got snow?

This months harvest starts today. 16 girls in this run, with 4 BB and 3 Purples getting the chop today and the rest (Qleaners and 1 Vortex) will get another week. Expecting the yield to be down by around 25% which really sucks. Oh well, just need to find out why. Top of my list of possible reasons why,,,,had a light leak on several occassions on this run. 2) pest probs like the ongoing battle with mites and the few gnats that have been flying around lately, 3) still dialing in my new nutes, 4) temps getting down to 57 during lights out now, not optimal so I'll rig things up to keep it a bit warmer for them at night.

I wouldn't have believed that that the P 10 could get any more frosty than it already was but it did on this run. I would attribute that to the nice drop in humidity levels since the season changed,,,so much easier growing indoors in the winter. Levels are in the 20s and 30s now. Ill post a pic of her a little later before she comes down


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 4, 2010)

so highlander you convinced me to start my perpetual again.. im so jealous of you cropping what seems like every week... cleaning will be done today and i will be planting the first few by the weekend.. thanks for inspiring me


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 4, 2010)

That cool. I hear ya,,,,I did a full grow one batch this spring and the 2 months waiting seemed insanely long lol, even though its not really


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 4, 2010)

*Lil bud porn....*


----------



## mr west (Nov 4, 2010)

Drop dead spot on HC, loving the frosty towers


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks westy man. Just downing some cups and then those pretty things are coming down. And getting toasted of course, about to get the vortex kief out. Whats going on,, must be late


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 5, 2010)

damm dog that is one frosty ass malnourished bitch you got there... haha has she been on the crack diet...


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 5, 2010)

im one to talk i like my women small...


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2010)

deserves a bump


Highlanders cave said:


> *Lil bud porn....*
> 
> View attachment 1250590View attachment 1250589View attachment 1250588View attachment 1250587View attachment 1250586View attachment 1250585


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 5, 2010)

DST said:


> deserves a bump


bump bump!!! lets keep it going she is sexy huh???


----------



## DST (Nov 5, 2010)

i could certainly give her a good seeing too....



reggaerican said:


> bump bump!!! lets keep it going she is sexy huh???


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2010)

yes a damned good smoking behinde the bike shed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2010)

gorgeous stuff HC, how long you let her go? hairs look almost receded fully


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks for the double bump D and Regg. Had to take a couple of shots of those purple pretties before they came down. They smoke as good as they look too 

Thats at 7.5 wks Donny I'm noticing she is a very slow vegger though, gots 5 in the wings now, but its going to be quite a while before any room opens up for them,,,just as well in no hurry (32 chimera babies that are going to need some attention, their finishing up their first week of seedling stage) 100% on those beans 

Top of the mornin westy 

Hey reggae what's your new painting done on? Like a mural to go on a wall? Can't wait to see it finished your friend is very talented


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 5, 2010)

real fast finisher then eh 7.5 weeks to look that done is impressive stuff man!

have a good weekend bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 5, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> real fast finisher then eh 7.5 weeks to look that done is impressive stuff man!
> 
> have a good weekend bro


Ahhh thanks man I plan on it! Heads been in a good place lately so helps big time lol


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 5, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks for the double bump D and Regg. Had to take a couple of shots of those purple pretties before they came down. They smoke as good as they look too
> 
> Thats at 7.5 wks Donny I'm noticing she is a very slow vegger though, gots 5 in the wings now, but its going to be quite a while before any room opens up for them,,,just as well in no hurry (32 chimera babies that are going to need some attention, their finishing up their first week of seedling stage) 100% on those beans
> 
> ...


thanks man im totally impressed so far also... its done on canvas and its gonna go in my livingroom right over my fireplace... cant wait!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 5, 2010)

Cool cool! I got antlers and fish over my fireplace.

Just had lunch with my little girl and now settling deep down and ripping some blasts of Ice before I go putter in the garden. I wish I could turn you on to some this stuff is my fav out of the entire stable.

Think I'll go see how much trouble I got into last night over in the Advanced section under a thread called something like...2 pounds per light. That was a funny read and I think it's still going on lol 

Later


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 5, 2010)

im bout to get to work in the garden also talk to you soon bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 5, 2010)

I hate spider mites. I'm not losing the war with them but I certainly would not say that I am winning it either. ALTHOUGH,,,,,, I did win todays battle with the little fukers. Did a close inspection of all my new seedlings. Had seen one or two bite marks from mites on them. 32 babies inspected closely with a light and glasses. All were clean until I came to the 2nd to the last one,,and there was that little fuker trucking around with an egg haha take that lol. Number 32 had a couple of eggs under the leaf as well. Mites be warned, you will not get away with fooking around with my new gear


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2010)

spider mites suck sweaty balls. This stufff is fooking great kills em dead man nay botha>>>>>>>>http://www.hydroponics-hydroponics.com/pd-plant-vitality.cfm


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 5, 2010)

Thanks I checked it out. I switch brands up continously so they don't become some morphed out super mite resistant to everything and start booting me out of me own castle


----------



## mr west (Nov 5, 2010)

that stuff is good cuz they dont build an emunity to it


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 5, 2010)

When I was growing up there always seemed to be hash around...the blonde colored hash was more available and was from Lebanon, Blonde Lebanese. On occasion some black colored stuff would come around and that was called Napalese Temple Balls. That stuff was a little more of a treat! My best friends older bother was a dealer in my town so my buddy and I got a free pass alot of times with people,.,,,,whoops to be continued

Totally lost my train of thought from last night after a visit from my hottie but I'll see what I can do. Was starting to talk about hanging out drinking beer in biker bars when we were 15 because of who my best friends brother was, we got cut some slack around town. 

Ordering some bubble bags finally so there should be quite a bit of hash around the cave this winter. Little over a years worth of primo trimmings with some of the fresher stuff seperated by strain. Don't think I should have any problem getting rid of it. Hope not anyways I don't think there really is any or much shish around here. I'm thinking it could be fun if any one has any tips on making hash let me know. I've watched a few videos in the past Better to mix by hand instead of drill and mud mixer?


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2010)

We also use to get Blonde Leb (and also Red Leb sometimes), fluffed up massively when heated but was quite a nice smoke. Problem with lebanese strains is the thc level was always fairly low. Our bars use to come in cloth sacs as well, a real pain in th arse to get the bits out that were moulded into the corners of the bags.....it was always nice and smooth and clean though...



Highlanders cave said:


> When I was growing up there always seemed to be hash around...the blonde colored hash was more available and was from Lebanon, Blonde Lebanese. On occasion some black colored stuff would come around and that was called Napalese Temple Balls. That stuff was a little more of a treat! My best friends older bother was a dealer in my town so my buddy and I got a free pass alot of times with people,.,,,,whoops to be continued


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 6, 2010)

Yeah come to think of it we used to smoke that blonde by the bowl good high but not totally ripped like good shish will do to you


----------



## DST (Nov 6, 2010)

Based on the shit that I have seen them selling on the streets around my old hunting grounds, I would have the leb any day of the week. The hash is mainly made in Spain as far as I am aware....kif is sent up from morroco and then they mix the bars up there with all the added shit that makes it solid like a brick, and often smell like, chang, henna, or diesel, or full of plastic and crap......sheesh, to think of what peolple will smoke in the name of MJ!! Best stuff we got was in the late 80's early 90's which was 00 (double zero), or some people called them Glasses later on due to the stamp on the bars looking a bit like a pair of glasses. Even that was later ripped off and you would get a bar and be like, "this shit aint 00!!!". Not that anything that comes out of morocco is Double Zero, the farmers keep all that as far as I have read.
There is a lot of Afghan hash being sold in Amsterdam at the moment, but this is stuff grown in Morocco (by some Dutchies I think) and brought into Holland.

Got a few different lumps of hash to try myself..off for a bong.


DST



Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah come to think of it we used to smoke that blonde by the bowl good high but not totally ripped like good shish will do to you


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm not sure how good of hash the year old trimmings are going to make but I'll warm up on them before I get to the nice fresher stuff. I'm thinking though that I should be able to produce a fair amount of quality hash with all the weed that I harvest. And no idea what to charge for it but I guess until I get a customer base for it, (should say until my distributor gets a customor base for it lol), Ill just charge around what I do for weed. Mine all goes by the qtr lb, no discounts for lbs haha, and its usually spoken for before it comes down.


----------



## mr west (Nov 6, 2010)

I got a fat bag of trim that needs doing something with lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 6, 2010)

Cool cool. Never made hash myself


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 6, 2010)

i make my own hash every harvest with my friends bubble bags... its fun the first few rounds then it turns into work... 
but the hash is so frickn bubbly and good its so worth it...

how many bags are in your kit? i like the 4 bag kit over the ones with more..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 7, 2010)

ive now got a big bag of trim to play with too looks like everyone is gonna have some good bubble for xmas!! top tips HC for your personal comsumption use 3 bags the work bag the biggest micron and the smallest,, meaning youll have proper full melt bubble and a huge lump of everything else. for commercial its not wortht fucking about with all the bags. next tip do at least 3 runs with your trim. last tip. dry your trim fully then freeze it before use.

on the price thing, it should be more expensive than the green  well mine is for sure hahah


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 7, 2010)

Cool Don, some tips that's what I neededing. I knew about freezing the trimmings cause I kief some shit from time to time, but the 3 bags makes sense now that you mention it. I would have gone with the 5 bags otherwise.I'm thinking that you just saved me a lot of work mate cool cool. And three runs same procedure each time? Got ya  Ordering my bags tomorrow Reggae. A growing buddy of mine has an ebay account but he's gone hunting for the weekend. I'll have to check them out again on the bay


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 7, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive now got a big bag of trim to play with too looks like everyone is gonna have some good bubble for xmas!! top tips HC for your personal comsumption use 3 bags the work bag the biggest micron and the smallest,, meaning youll have proper full melt bubble and a huge lump of everything else. for commercial its not wortht fucking about with all the bags. next tip do at least 3 runs with your trim. last tip. dry your trim fully then freeze it before use.
> 
> on the price thing, it should be more expensive than the green  well mine is for sure hahah


dang i must have been waisting tons of hash... i have only been running mine thru once, but i set up my drill and blend for 30 min... i will try a second run this next time and see what happends..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 7, 2010)

Ive heard to mix it by hand otherwise with like a drill the plant material will gets broken up to much? Make sense to anyone? Watched a video a while back off this rasta dude making hash and he swore by a wooden spoon, not metal.


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2010)

Dons tips are top, I always run at least 3 times, I have used a whsiker before and I agree with rasta boy (I think I watched the same video - he was in Jamaica, an American Crustafarian, lol....anyway, wooden spoon for me all the way. Another top tip, before you add water, try and give the ice and trim a good pounding and mix for a while.....ONce you have stopped mixing, make sure you leave it to sit for a while....helps the oily trichs fall to the bottom.

peace, D




Highlanders cave said:


> Ive heard to mix it by hand otherwise with like a drill the plant material will gets broken up to much? Make sense to anyone? Watched a video a while back off this rasta dude making hash and he swore by a wooden spoon, not metal.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 8, 2010)

i use a paint mixing drill bit purely as im lazy and working that much ice and trim by hand is a pain, using the drill makes a hell of a racket too . no clue if either way is better to be honest. as for the plant matter ending up in the final product i would say there is some in the big bag but not the finest micron.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 8, 2010)

Thanks D and Don. Love the tips. A grower mate of mine has an account on ebay and he's ordering for me tonight so I'm thinking by the end of the week I'll in the shish making business. I really dont know how much shake I have but its pretty much all sugar leaves and most of these strains, should say all, are pretty triched out. Would you say like 2 or 3 oz of hash per lb of good shake? I think FDD did a percentage comparison test between bud, good shake and poor shake but that was a bit ago and I dont quite remember his numbers.

Watched an 8 part vid on youtube last night and it was the crusty rasta boy you mention DST. I think lol. He was cool but the camera man and his chick doing the documentary were a couple of idiots ha ha. Actually I think they were just really stoned on the spliff rasta boy rolled.


----------



## DST (Nov 8, 2010)

haha, that's the one...8 freaking parts, I remember thinking, OMG, I still have 4 parts to watch and I am really bored watching this guy stir up his bucket already, haha...

I have had nearly 25% from bud, and I think about 10% is average return....but don't quote me, I smoke all mine and don't think I have ever weighed what I put in as trim...



Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks D and Don. Love the tips. A grower mate of mine has an account on ebay and he's ordering for me tonight so I'm thinking by the end of the week I'll in the shish making business. I really dont know how much shake I have but its pretty much all sugar leaves and most of these strains, should say all, are pretty triched out. Would you say like 2 or 3 oz of hash per lb of good shake? I think FDD did a percentage comparison test between bud, good shake and poor shake but that was a bit ago and I dont quite remember his numbers.
> 
> Watched an 8 part vid on youtube last night and it was the crusty rasta boy you mention DST. I think lol. He was cool but the camera man and his chick doing the documentary were a couple of idiots ha ha. Actually I think they were just really stoned on the spliff rasta boy rolled.


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 8, 2010)

yea an 8 part vidio sound like to much for me im way to busy as it is... 

hence the drill and paint mixer like don... been working good so far with no plant matter in my hash...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 8, 2010)

*Calizahr, C-4 and Highland Mexican x Blueberry.......*

Few more days and they will done the seedling stage and moving out of the nursery. The mex bb will go to 12/12 soon so that I can get rid of the males. They are sativa dom with a long flower time and low yield from what info I could gleam. Sounds like headstash stuff. They may be a bit of a pain in the ass though as they are supposed to be stretchy as shit


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 8, 2010)

*Blueberry.....*

Going with bushes this next crop. There are seven of these in 3.5 gal pots that look pretty much identical that go in this week as soon as the indie Qleaners come out. Also have 3 sativa Qleaner bushes in the other budroom


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 8, 2010)

*Budroom shots.....*

The girls in the middle that are almost done are Qleaner. They will get moved to the side for the last few days and the sog will go in the middle. Pic 1 has some of the BB in the foreground, they will get flipped tomorrow


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 8, 2010)

*Dankness....*

First pic is some headstash Vortex and the other sexy girl is Qleaner!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 8, 2010)

*And a couple of shots of the sog for you Reggae lol......*

They got off to a slow start with the soil that I mixed being too hot but they are doing ok now. 44 there I think with half being Qleaner and the other half BB. Got 12 that went in a few weeks before these


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 8, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> *And a couple of shots of the sog for you Reggae lol......*
> 
> They got off to a slow start with the soil that I mixed being too hot but they are doing ok now. 44 there I think with half being Qleaner and the other half BB. Got 12 that went in a few weeks before these
> 
> View attachment 1257583View attachment 1257579


 
thats awesome hc, thanks bro.. 

they are looking real healthy too.. same purp strain as the ones to the right?


----------



## DST (Nov 9, 2010)

Its all going off in Highlanders Cave!!! Sweet update bru!


----------



## mr west (Nov 9, 2010)

Qleaners looking good there hc, that vortex looks evil lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 9, 2010)

dank as per usual man, wish i had the patience to pheno hunt in subcools work, your cuts look champ man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 11, 2010)

Ahh...sitting down with all my trimming tools, cuppa, bong with a pile of Ice next to it, and some shears that I wish were sharper Don lol really need new ones 

Stinky indie Qleaner is coming down...8 of them. Should have averaged an oz each but by looking at them im guessing more like 3/4 oz ea.

Later going to try and get goood and stoooned!


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 11, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ahh...sitting down with all my trimming tools, cuppa, bong with a pile of Ice next to it, and some shears that I wish were sharper Don lol really need new ones
> 
> Stinky indie Qleaner is coming down...8 of them. Should have averaged an oz each but by looking at them im guessing more like 3/4 oz ea.
> 
> Later going to try and get goood and stoooned!


gotta quote that man i love ice in my bong..
and ofcourse some good rum helps when the trimming pains get to unbearable.. 

peace HC have fun trimming


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2010)

nice bong bru!!!! Never really got down with the ice thing, more of just a water bubbler myself...although having tried it it is nice and cool.


reggaerican said:


> gotta quote that man i love ice in my bong..
> and ofcourse some good rum helps when the trimming pains get to unbearable..
> 
> peace HC have fun trimming


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2010)

ice in my bong i like but it can be a bit decieving lol especially with a freshly cleaned bongo, man that will teach you haha remind me my bong is shamefully dirty at the minute


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 12, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> gotta quote that man i love ice in my bong..
> and ofcourse some good rum helps when the trimming pains get to unbearable..
> 
> Hey there reggae how goes brother, off to work today fun fun lol. Yes I like ice in my bong too...my Ice  Rum looks nice,,,,oh yes the good old days lol
> ...





DST said:


> nice bong bru!!!! Never really got down with the ice thing, more of just a water bubbler myself...although having tried it it is nice and cool.


That IS a nice bong man, reminds me I need to treat myself to a new one...mine does the job but not very showy.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> ice in my bong i like but it can be a bit decieving lol especially with a freshly cleaned bongo, man that will teach you haha remind me my bong is shamefully dirty at the minute


Yeah you and me both bro lol. 

This is the ice I was talking about though ha ha. This chit is pure rocket fuel. Even has a fuel like taste!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 12, 2010)

looks mean bro, bet you cant chief too much of that without going heavenward


----------



## DST (Nov 12, 2010)

Looks amozing HC, truelly drooly for surely. D


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2010)

I cleaned my bong for a visiter and since he said i needed a smaller chalice ive bought two others lol. That vortex looks nasty and yummy all at the same time lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 12, 2010)

So I was talking to one of the guys at the hydro store today about how worn out my hat was and he runs upstairs and out of the blue comes down with a nice cap! I love it!!


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2010)

thats a nice hat, wouldnt ppl ask about hydro wen u got it on tho?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 12, 2010)

mr west said:


> thats a nice hat, wouldnt ppl ask about hydro wen u got it on tho?


I'm not too worried about the Hydrotek on the front dont think too many people around here are that savy. Little concerned about the other side though where it says General Hydroponics lol. My kids are hip so not sure how I would explain that one hehehe


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> I'm not too worried about the Hydrotek on the front dont think too many people around here are that savy. Little concerned about the other side though where it says General Hydroponics lol. My kids are hip so not sure how I would explain that one hehehe


yeah its a hat for the collection and not to be worn out


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 12, 2010)

*First pics of Chimeras gear.....*

2 Weeks 2 days! Seedling stage is done and time to veg. These little girls got a few hours of sunshine the last couple of days and first dose of nutes yesterday at 1/2 strength and they have doubled in size in the last day. 

First pic...C-4 are on the left in the square containers and the Calizhar are in the round containers. 

Highland Mexican x BB just got transplanted into 1 gal bags and will get flipped in a week or two to weed out the males and pheno search. Not high yielders from the little that I have read. They are sativa or mostly sativa and are supposed to stretch like hell


----------



## mr west (Nov 12, 2010)

aww they all look cute. Your gonna have a lot to deal with soon lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 13, 2010)

mr west said:


> aww they all look cute. Your gonna have a lot to deal with soon lol


Your right westy I am going to have a lot to deal with. I have a tiny bit of room in the budroom that the Mex x BB can go in. Going to try and keep them small the first run. The Calizhar and C-4 wont go in untill the next crop comes out in a month. Ill put them all in bags and give them a good veg and they should be showing sex before they go in. I hope. 22 total on those before they are sexed. And oh boy I get to taking cuttings off every one. And number them. Yikes lol.

Got a Vortex to trim up this morning, and that will be the last girl out of this months harvest. Yield was down, ended up with 10 oz should have been 3-4 more. Got some bubble bags coming any day now! Maybe I can make it up with a few oz of shish.

Took 20 BB cuttings the other day but the rest of the strains will take a break for a while. Got some little mothers going with everything except the Ice. She is hopefully revegging now. 3 nice sativa Qleaner bushes in the small budroom. I'll have to pull them out today and take a couple of pics.


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2010)

had to do a hyro shop run today for coco and liquid oxygene lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 13, 2010)

Did you get a hat? haha kidding


----------



## mr west (Nov 13, 2010)

no but got plenty of coco


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 13, 2010)

those new seeds are looking SweeT! im diggn the big leaves


----------



## raiderman (Nov 13, 2010)

let me know wen yu pull at least 2 zips or more per plant.like to see some monsters with that mix yu go on about.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 14, 2010)

Raiderman I could grow qtr lb plants with my eyes closed. I dont fuck around with long veg times and shit. 16 girls out every month for me from this bud room, you do the math. Thats not counting my other budroom either


----------



## raiderman (Nov 14, 2010)

i veg 3 to 4 weex only ,80 to 90 days seed to weed.and pulled 102 grams ona couple in small buckets.jus prove a fact that Fox farm is the shit and thier nutes with everything timed in.later player.


----------



## raiderman (Nov 14, 2010)

admit it fox farm is the shit.thats wy alot of these seed banks paying me to grow thier stuff and free seeds of my choice jus to say a few good things about them.good luck.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2010)

sup HC, just want to pull your coat tail a bit bro. im looking to go SOG and was wondering about the numbers. im thinking 20 under each 600 or maybe 16. i that a little on the high side though? i want them to fill out nicely.


----------



## DST (Nov 15, 2010)

Someone just asked that on the 600...at least 20 mate per 600. I think Tat2ue had about 30-40 and was pulling stupid weight from that.....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 15, 2010)

really 40 under a single 600!?!? thats crazy. i saw that in the 600 but for some reason i dont know why that number seems high. im just going off my instinct that when i put too many normal xmas tree style plants under the yeild suffers. i guess ill start at 20 and go from there! i need me some more garland trays. cheers D


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 15, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup HC, just want to pull your coat tail a bit bro. im looking to go SOG and was wondering about the numbers. im thinking 20 under each 600 or maybe 16. i that a little on the high side though? i want them to fill out nicely.


What size pots do yo have for your sog? I use sq containers that hold about a third of a gal and fit four per sq ft. Lets see, whats the footprint for a 600....I think its 4x4 easy but lets say 3x3 being conservative. The way that I'm doing it right now I could fit 40 easily. Strain is pretty key with a sog like that and I dont have big yielders,,,, yet (calizhar calizhar calizhar!!).And you have to experiment with veg times, anywhere from a couple of days to 2 or 3 weeks, again strain dependant. I have some 1 gal bags that I'm vegging the highland mex x bb that I think would work real nice for a sog. You could fit 20 of those in that 10 ft footprint.

So I guess man it kinda depends veg time, strain and container size. When you dial it in let me know lol I still havent. Hep ya anyway I can bru!


----------



## mr west (Nov 15, 2010)

golf in da morning its gonna be 8 degrees C tomorrow brrrrrrrr thermals a must lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> golf in da morning its gonna be 8 degrees C tomorrow brrrrrrrr thermals a must lol


And food in your belly helps keep you warm too. Carbs fer shure  Have a good one!


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 15, 2010)

mr west said:


> golf in da morning its gonna be 8 degrees C tomorrow brrrrrrrr thermals a must lol


dang now that is what i call cold.. have fun and dont drop your nuts... lol

im going crab fishing tomorrow early morning, but cali is having a freak heat spell.. sorry to teaze..

whats the word HC im almost there bro just a few more days of patiently waiting for roots... 
im not gonna post this on my thread but dude i almost killed my new clones again.. did a water change and left pump unplugged overnight.. got totally lucky tho and only lost 5 of them.. the others thank goodness bounced back after a few hrs of misting with staygreen... scary scary..


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2010)

A very heavey frost this morning lol. Best go eat some porridge, smoke some casey lol. Got all mt blue peter ready rolled joints in my bag 7 of em all alaskan ice ironicly lol. Freak weathers never a good sign cuz theres always two sides to the weather coin lol. Aint there an easy way to catch crabs???? Appart from sleeping with my sister


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 16, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> What size pots do yo have for your sog? I use sq containers that hold about a third of a gal and fit four per sq ft. Lets see, whats the footprint for a 600....I think its 4x4 easy but lets say 3x3 being conservative. The way that I'm doing it right now I could fit 40 easily. Strain is pretty key with a sog like that and I dont have big yielders,,,, yet (calizhar calizhar calizhar!!).And you have to experiment with veg times, anywhere from a couple of days to 2 or 3 weeks, again strain dependant. I have some 1 gal bags that I'm vegging the highland mex x bb that I think would work real nice for a sog. You could fit 20 of those in that 10 ft footprint.
> 
> So I guess man it kinda depends veg time, strain and container size. When you dial it in let me know lol I still havent. Hep ya anyway I can bru!


kool man thanks for the help, im using 3.5 litre square pots, errr in us gallons its just under 1. you think the pots are a little big?

strains will be switching up each run. deep psycosis x jack the ripper. then ak48, after that cheesequake and qrazy train tho a little birdie tells me im gettin some grape ape to play with soon! 

big holly berry harvest this yearin the uk, apparently that means were going to have a hard winter!? 

thanks again bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 16, 2010)

Hmmmm,,,giving subcool another shot huh? His strains are unstable as shit but I don't have to tell you that lol. Mixing up strains is fun, hear grape ape is the shit too!, but if your going for weight prolly gots to find the best yielder and run with that mostly. And the pot size sounds good to me. With the right strain and just enough veg you should be able to pull oz size plants/single colas from em. 20 under the light.
I'm thinking that the most important variable in this mix is the holy grail though lol

Fighting with the woman since last night and my son is coming over for the night because he's fighting with his mother. Oi fukin vay

Cool cool Reggie man sounds like fun! Do you guys dump pots and then pick them up later or you digging for them? 

And westy man ya crack me up as usual bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh and I got my bubble bags yesterday so Im thinking Ill start using them tomorrow. Man I got boxes and boxes of quality trimmings,,,,little over a years worth hehe


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 16, 2010)

mr west said:


> A very heavey frost this morning lol. Best go eat some porridge, smoke some casey lol. Got all mt blue peter ready rolled joints in my bag 7 of em all alaskan ice ironicly lol. Freak weathers never a good sign cuz theres always two sides to the weather coin lol. Aint there an easy way to catch crabs???? Appart from sleeping with my sister


haha i dont want them type of crabs but i do like my girls dirty... whats your sisters # ? lol


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 16, 2010)

and HC we catch crabs with fishing poles out here these days using a nifty gadget called a crab snare... 
good times today bro i cought 7 of them, boiling them as i type... 
and awesome bro you got your bubble bags huh? bet your gonna be busy the next few days..


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2010)

I bet he'll be as high as a mofo, lol.....bubble bags are great fun when they first arrive, the joy of seeing all those sticky trichomes collected together as the liquid drains through the screen....aaaaahhhhh, makes me feel at peace with myself. In fact last night I emptied all the schwag from the bottom of all my jars, yummy. Gonna be making some serious schwag based hash this weekend.

Enjoy the smoke HC!!!!





reggaerican said:


> and HC we catch crabs with fishing poles out here these days using a nifty gadget called a crab snare...
> good times today bro i cought 7 of them, boiling them as i type...
> and awesome bro you got your bubble bags huh? bet your gonna be busy the next few days..


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 17, 2010)

DST said:


> I bet he'll be as high as a mofo, lol.....bubble bags are great fun when they first arrive, the joy of seeing all those sticky trichomes collected together as the liquid drains through the screen....aaaaahhhhh, makes me feel at peace with myself. In fact last night I emptied all the schwag from the bottom of all my jars, yummy. Gonna be making some serious schwag based hash this weekend.
> 
> Enjoy the smoke HC!!!!


yupp DST we might not see him for a few days now that he has his bags...
wooohooo! lets have a party on his thread?


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2010)

I reckon we should run a Quick book to see when he posts next....I say Friday, haha


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 17, 2010)

yea sounds like a good guess, or he might fool us and come back tomorrow with some cool pics of his hash?

he did seem real excited, i know i was when i first made hash..


----------



## DST (Nov 17, 2010)

Ah, so you saying today or Thursday then?????

I am also the sort of guy who struggles to keep exciting things quiet, haha.

WE WANT HASH, WE WANT HASH, WE WANT HASH!!!! 



reggaerican said:


> yea sounds like a good guess, or he might fool us and come back tomorrow with some cool pics of his hash?
> 
> he did seem real excited, i know i was when i first made hash..


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 17, 2010)

well knowing HC he will prob be on later today after 3 pots of coffee, but to make it more interesting lets say thursday...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2010)

righty its on lets get it organised! im going to be doing my run probably on saturday! so whos doing a run HC, DST, ME, westy you setting to with your bags? anyone else ???

were forecast snow this weekend i might have a go wit some snow and ice water


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 17, 2010)

Ha ha thanks for good vibes and the laughs Regg and D. Had to stealth the house down yesterday with my son coming over so there are no trimmings in the freezer yet, and fighting with my chick all day took about every oz of energy I had. Thinking I'll throw some in the freezer in a couple of hours when he leaves and start working on the shish this afternoon . Whats a good amount to work with at a time, like a 1/2 lb? So my bag sizes are,,,20 micron,70,forget the third, 160 and 220. Huh, thought that there was usually a 45 micron? Which 1 or 2 should I do without if I'm going to be working with less bags?

That sounds like a hell of a lot of fun Reggae!! I love eating food that I kill or grow myself. Hey get this buddy...I was looking at some documents yesterday and saw that my house was built the same year yours was. We are both living in farmhouses that were built in 1901 lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 17, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> righty its on lets get it organised! im going to be doing my run probably on saturday! so whos doing a run HC, DST, ME, westy you setting to with your bags? anyone else ???


Cool cool!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2010)

think my partner in crime is working saturday so i might have to bow out. sucks.

1901!! woah thats some oldskool kool man. 

think a half lb might be a bit much man. you got the 5 gal bags right? depends on how big your bucket is really and what you can attach the thing to, its a real pain holding it to drain!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks man I'll go with a little less.

Yeah I just saw that on your thread, too bad. What does your partner do ,,,the stirring lol, or more likely have some green to contribute?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 17, 2010)

hahah no sadly no green to contibute, he just keeps me on track n helps shifting stuff about, guess i could do it solo really. my beloved toon are playing saturday afternoon too mind....... all irrelenvant really if the neighbours are in downstairs its off lol. you wouldnt believe how much noise it makes in a plastic bin.


----------



## g0dl1ke (Nov 17, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> So I was talking to one of the guys at the hydro store today about how worn out my hat was and he runs upstairs and out of the blue comes down with a nice cap! I love it!!
> 
> View attachment 1264679


That hat is awesome, me's want one.............


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 17, 2010)

hey hc good to see you.. yea it was good times yesterday.. but as far as the hash making goes you should totally use all the bags alteast once so you can have fun and sample the different grades... but then i would use only the 220, 160, 70 and 20 micron after that. but some people like to use one less than that even... different folks!!!
another reason you should try them all at first is cause all strains have different size heads, and the bag that catches the most for me might not be the same for you...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 17, 2010)

g0dl1ke said:


> That hat is awesome, me's want one.............


I agree bro that hat is way cool!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 17, 2010)

Here's one for yall. I'm in the middle of stirring my ice, excited and giddy as a kid at xmas, and I get a phone call. It's my chick and another girl on their way back to work from lunch. My girl works at a big dental office so theres tons of chicks that work there. Anyways I get the call... we three are talking and they start going on about how they want to do a threesome tonight! So of course I went along with them, flirted with the other chick., got to use the Clooney x Redford line when she asks me what I look like lol and she tells me shes getting wet. I asked them a couple of times if they are serious and they assure me that they are!

So they go back to work and I'm baked as usual wondering if I had just dreamt all of this lol. Now this shish making project that I was having quite a good time with is just something to finish up quickly and concentrate on more important matters at hand. Pick the house up, stealth it again, work out shower blah blah blah. 

Six oclock rolls around and Im waiting. And waiting and waiting. Finally like an hour later (here I am thinking they have started without me) I find out my chick was kidding.

I was so bummed but way more pissed and hurt. And she fuking knows it too. Starting to get over it a bit but that put me in such a deep hole that it aint easy. Helps a little bit to tell my bros. 

Later


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 17, 2010)

Little hash mixed in the bowl helps. Shit I even cleaned my bowl spotless in case this chick smoked.

Needs to dry out completely still but the first run ended up with 7 gms. Prolly a little less when its fully dry. Still need to put that mash through a couple more times. Weighed my trimmings before I started,,,6 oz.


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 17, 2010)

WOW! playfull girl you got there... but thats not cool at all getting your hopes up like that, sounds like she needs a rough lesson tought later??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 17, 2010)

No we may be on our way out. From each other


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 17, 2010)

whats wrong shes not happy cause you wanna fuck her girl now??
thats fucked up... maybe you can hook up with wes's sister... lol 

J/K wes


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 17, 2010)

No man it has nothing to do with the threesome thing. It has to do with 4 yrs worth of emotional scars from her. She does almost nothing for me and I do so much, well not quite as much anymore, for her. Spends tons of money on herself and I spend plenty of dough on her and not even a xmas or birthday present from her. Convienently crys poverty then. 

Ive tried breaking up numerous times shes fuking crazy, talks suicide and mental shit like that and I'm not sure that I trust her not to spill the beans if we split, goes on and on bout how much she loves me blah blah blah blah fuking blah.

And the money shit really isnt it either its a culmination of a lot of things


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 17, 2010)

yea who needs that drama, she sounds totally fucking selfish bro!! and the suicide threats, well fuck man if its that time just call her bluff wash your hands and cock clean and move on to the next...

goodluck with that one bro i dated one or 2 of those in my time...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 17, 2010)

Called her daughter a slut a few minutes ago when we were talking on the phone,,,,that should get the ball rolling. I guess the trick is to trick them into breaking up with you lol. Or take some advice from Sam Kinnesson and just stop showering and shaving and spend all the rent money on coke and let her come blubbering to you saying she has to leave you lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 17, 2010)

Just spent the last hour an a half trying to get her to leave. Quite a scene she just wouldnt fuking leaving. Finally had to call her daughter to come and take her away. The last words out of my crazy bitches mouth were..."your going to be arrested by morning". Guess Ill find out whether or not shes bluffing


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 17, 2010)

ouch not cool bro! she knows your growing i take it? i hope this is it for you guys... get a blow up doll or get another woman fast man you dont need that!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 18, 2010)

Good luck with it HC....problem with some women like that, they also need to be treated bad, they seem to enjoy people who treat them bad rather than good...if you know what I mean...Hope it all works out geez. Be safe,

DST


----------



## mr west (Nov 18, 2010)

looks like ive popped round at a bad time lol. Hope u aint been arrested HC bet u feel a bit pinned to the girl cuz of the gow. You need to stage an event where something terrible happens to ur grow and u have to give up the growing. If u can stelth up enough and keep the smoke out the way wen shes round again, even get straight so ur ansy and irratable on top. She cant hold it over u if she thinks uve packed it up.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 18, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> goodluck with that one bro i dated one or 2 of those in my time...


Thanks man at least you know where I'm coming from



DST said:


> Good luck with it HC....problem with some women like that, they also need to be treated bad, they seem to enjoy people who treat them bad rather than good...if you know what I mean...Hope it all works out geez. Be safe,
> 
> DST


Yeah I do know what you mean D. My gal has some issues that should be addressed an she's pretty much in denile. But yes I think she's been treated like shit since she was first married and then for the last 15 yrs before me she its just engrained in her she doesnt know how to treat a decent man



mr west said:


> looks like ive popped round at a bad time lol. Hope u aint been arrested HC bet u feel a bit pinned to the girl cuz of the gow. You need to stage an event where something terrible happens to ur grow and u have to give up the growing. If u can stelth up enough and keep the smoke out the way wen shes round again, even get straight so ur ansy and irratable on top. She cant hold it over u if she thinks uve packed it up.


Nah I called her bluff,,,was hoping she would come to her senses first. 

And you know me westy...wiley highlander. I started seeing this chick right after I first started growing. I had a stealth closet setup in half of my closet at the time, so she knew nothing about it as I was not about to tell her anything until I got to know her. Haha grew 9 oz of primo WW bud right under her nose start to finish and only once towards the end did she remark something like..."smells like a skunk in here" lmfao. Never came close to duplicating those numbers again in that small space and that was my first grow.

Shit she doesnt care about the garden or me growing. Never harps on me about that stuff, hell I dont even drag her ass in there to show it off anymore cause shes not that intersted.

Got my distributor coming over for a pick up in an hour. She's a friend, and a heartstopping long legged blonde of Scandinavian descent young hottie. And she's a player. The three of us have been in my bed together but my chick chickened out. I doubt that it will happen cause she's got a new boyfrind but if the oppurtunity presents itself....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 18, 2010)

And in the process of getting toasted to the bones bongin a hash and weed (Ice) parfait


----------



## Mota Vated (Nov 18, 2010)

Two words Yum mee! Looks tasty...


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 18, 2010)

WOW!! this is a great day HC, i am so glad to see you this morning.. guess she was bluffing..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey Reggae back at ya. Yeah that was not a fun evening lol. Thanks for your support bro!

Just finishing my garden chores, about to get stoned and finish off that first batch of mash that I started yesterday. Its amazingly simple isn't it, oh and thanks for the advice on the bags too . So I'm noticing what we call fruitflies, Ill look them up, at an alarmingly increasing rate. I need to take care of them pronto,,,,I think they are the bastards that their larvea live in the soil.

Looking forward to getting lost in some hash making in a few lol 

Later


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2010)

Hec HC, fungus gnats, fruit flies, we are also plagued by them in Amsterdam. All the bars and pubs here have fruit flies! If you are growing in coco it's a pain in the arse. Diatomacious Earth in the top layer of your soil, or scoop the top few inches of coco/soil off and replace with sand, the water drains through that quicker and it dries up and the flies don't dig too much. The larvae do survive off roots, but seeing that I seem to have them come back every grow, I am not sure if they are hugely detrimental...perhaps my yields could be double, who knows...

Good luck whit it.

DST

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2010)

woah thats some crazy shit bro. glad you aint in the clink that would have been some bullshit. sounds liike youve already cut the emotional ties fella, its only a matter of time. hope it all works out fella. shame your scandanavian lady friend has a bf scandanavian chicks are smokin.

enjoy the hash man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 19, 2010)

DST said:


> Hec HC, fungus gnats, fruit flies, we are also plagued by them in Amsterdam. All the bars and pubs here have fruit flies! If you are growing in coco it's a pain in the arse. Diatomacious Earth in the top layer of your soil, or scoop the top few inches of coco/soil off and replace with sand, the water drains through that quicker and it dries up and the flies don't dig too much. The larvae do survive off roots, but seeing that I seem to have them come back every grow, I am not sure if they are hugely detrimental...perhaps my yields could be double, who knows...
> 
> Good luck whit it.
> 
> ...





Don Gin and Ton said:


> woah thats some crazy shit bro. glad you aint in the clink that would have been some bullshit. sounds liike youve already cut the emotional ties fella, its only a matter of time. hope it all works out fella. shame your scandanavian lady friend has a bf scandanavian chicks are smokin.
> 
> enjoy the hash man!


Smokin is the word bro, model hot 22 yrs old. Her new boyfriend is the type of guy who gets those chicks, owns a sucsessful business, has a huge friggen boat, takes her on cruises. Cant compete with that!

Just took a pic of the hash I made from that first round,,,I'll post em up


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 19, 2010)

My first hash 

Ran the trimmings through 3 times...the two chunks on the left are from the first run and after 2 days they weigh 5 gms. The middle two chunks are from the second run and the 3 on the right are from the last run. Based on what the first run weighs, I'm prolly looking at 1/2 oz. After its fully dry I'll post the dry weight.

Gotta run to the store for some coffee, I'm dying I'm all out lol. Toking on some outdoor Void this morning 

Later!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2010)

hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm hashtastic you tried any yet?


----------



## mr west (Nov 19, 2010)

glad urs is the same colour as mine mate lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2010)

you need to work it in your mits to turn it broon, decarboxylation is the tech term i believe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm hashtastic you tried any yet?


A few times,,,its quite nice! Going to wait and let it cure a bit and then compare the dif grades



mr west said:


> glad urs is the same colour as mine mate lol


Yeah the first run didnt look too bad but I dont like the greenish tint to the rest



Don Gin and Ton said:


> you need to work it in your mits to turn it broon, decarboxylation is the tech term i believe


??? 

And any tips yall want to throw in would be muchos grateful, save me a lot of trial and error


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 19, 2010)

not much fella, wait till its near dry but still workable in your hands and just rub it round play with it heat it with your hands and it will turn brown, spread it out flat again when you think its dry and leave it out over night it will dry more. last thing you want after all the work is to find mouldy hash


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 19, 2010)

Kool kool...gots to go make a drop off and then take my little girl outs to lunch, later on I'll be whipping up another batch. Have 7 or 8 oz of trim in the freezer since last night. Round 2 ding!!


----------



## DST (Nov 19, 2010)

Try leaving a bit wrapped up after drying and cure overnight on a slightly warm raidiator...does the same thing as Don mentioned, if you can be arsed that is...

Have a good weekend HC,

Peace,

DST


----------



## ColoradoLove (Nov 19, 2010)

Everythings looking bomb HC. That hash looks delicious!

Sucks to hear about the girl issues. And I know all about security scares, can definitely relate there. Nothing is worse than going to bed not knowing if the 5-0 is gonna wake you up in the AM. Glad to hear it's mostly blown over. I think I'm past the problem time myself, but I don't know when the show will start up again. We converted the grow room into an office since the gf and I are both grad students, so I don't really have any space at the moment. Not sure if I could handle doing a micro grow.

Keep up the good work. Looking forward to some finished Qleaner shots!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 19, 2010)

Ah shoot Colorado I just barely dropped off all my Qleaner! I do have one bud of it left for myself, Ill post a pic later on. One more run of Qleaner coming out in a few weeks and then she's going to take a back seat for a while. She's a lot of peeps favorite though, big rock hard buds, stinky stinky , tasty tasty and stoney stoney lol

Good karma back at you bro  off to make some more hash!


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 19, 2010)

looks good bro, your gonna be baked off that hask for good long time.. i wanna make some pumpkin pie with my trimmings, it sounds so yummy to me!!! take care bro im off to check on my rescued chemdawg4 plants.. i hope there is no new powder...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 19, 2010)

How ya doing there brother! Sounds like a good thing to do with the trimmings,,,or better yet make hash and use the second and third run for your edibles, I don't know man this shish making is all new to me, or I should say it was lol.

Final weight on the first harvest was 9 gms, not near a 1/2 like I said. Did a second batch today and looks like this will end up with about the same amount as the first. Tried some of the second and third run tonight and that stuff kinda taste like shit where as the first run the other night taste heavenly like hash should. Think Ill throw in the 170 mu and see if that helps any

Later


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 19, 2010)

you know everyone says to run it thru 2-3 times but i never do for that reason... i like my hask as pure as posible and your not gonna get that after the first...

question for you thoe... what are you using to mix and how long did you blend for?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 20, 2010)

Hey man...

Using a big old wooden spoon that I found in the house here and mixing for 15 min. Subcool has a good thread on making bubble for personal use, got some good pointers from it that I will use when I make some headstash. What I'm making now is all spoken for and with my yeild being down last month kinda could use the dough

Have a good weekend bro


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 20, 2010)

its gonna be a great weekend man i just got done with the build so plants are going in there new home tomorrow... do you have a cordless drill HC? if so go pick yourself up a cheap paint mixer it works great and way easier on you...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 21, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/335156-full-melt-clear-dome-bubble.html


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey Regg thanks for the tip. Once I get an oz made I'm going to focus on just headstash stuff...use fresh trim, sharp ice, stir for only a few minutes. Thinking I should have got the 1 gal bags instead of the 5. Apparently by using fresh trim instead of dried, it keeps the green veg matter outa the soup. Subcool goes into it in detail in the thread above.

Have to check your new thread out again. Did once or twice,,,quite a following ya got over there  Run with it!

Got 4 single cola Purple 10 headstash that are done and coming down this week. I'll take some pics this mornin and post em up.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 21, 2010)

*TGA Void aka Purple 10...*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 21, 2010)

damn you grow some pretty herb hc!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks man! Suppose I should give my good buddy Subcool some credit. A little maybe. Well fuk,,,ha didn't gro it did he lol I'll take all the credit. Coming up on 1000 posts! Would have been 1500 if subby didnt delete my first journal 

It took at least 3 generations for that to get frosty like that, looked a lot dif during the first couple of clone runs and almost didnt make the cut. Big giant green calyxs and not very frosty I had originally named it Ugly but when she morphed into what she has become, my buddy convinced me to rename it lol

Another week off, start of the slow season

Later all


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 21, 2010)

damn HC i know you came in my basement and stold a clone from me... that purple sure is a beast isnt she???
and yupp your bout to be MR Ganja.. woohoo!!!


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

Lovely girls up there HC.

BTW, if you leave your mix in water then the hash is going to degrade and taste like shit. Really water is the enemy in the whole process (as our man in the video also mentions) I think after an hour I am no longer using the mix. More ICE, less water as a simple rule.


----------



## str8ballin (Nov 22, 2010)

Got a quick question, been flushing for 2 weeks and finally got to 0ppm and today i checked them and there between 200 and 300 ppm, wuz wondering do i keep flushing or go ahead and chop'em????


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 22, 2010)

str8ballin said:


> Got a quick question, been flushing for 2 weeks and finally got to 0ppm and today i checked them and there between 200 and 300 ppm, wuz wondering do i keep flushing or go ahead and chop'em????


i would say chop em if you been flushing for 2 weeks!! that should be some good clean smoke!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

hahahah well for sure that i one ugly duckling turned swan bro. i do love subs purple colours its in most of his breeding. i cant wait to pop the qrazy train. black train wreck x querkle should throw mad purple colours in the current weather, we had the first snow up north on sunday. its gonna be a cruel winter


----------



## str8ballin (Nov 22, 2010)

Let dry out or just chop'em??? Soil been wet for 2-3 days, been flushing for 2 days straight...does it make a difference if you leave them in darkness for 24-48 hours before chop???


----------



## str8ballin (Nov 22, 2010)

Well, two weeks total flushing but usually let dry out some then hit'em again, just buds are ready so i flushed for 2 days straight to get to 0ppm faster....


----------



## DST (Nov 22, 2010)

University studies I believe have shown a benefit to leaving plants in the dark for a period before chop. Can't remember which, but an American one. Bricktop posted about that. I leave mine to dry out before chopping instead of watering and then chopping, just means more h2o to dry out imo.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 22, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> damn HC i know you came in my basement and stold a clone from me... that purple sure is a beast isnt she???
> and yupp your bout to be MR Ganja.. woohoo!!!


Westy doesnt call me wiley for nothing lol. Must feel good to get rolling again at your place  Stopped in to your new thread again you must have about 100 followers brotha!



DST said:


> Lovely girls up there HC.
> 
> BTW, if you leave your mix in water then the hash is going to degrade and taste like shit. Really water is the enemy in the whole process (as our man in the video also mentions) I think after an hour I am no longer using the mix. More ICE, less water as a simple rule.


Hey there D how was your weekend! I remember putting those 4 clones in by themselves a couple of months ago thinking I would need some more headstash by now. That stuff has a real nice taste with a good cure and I have plenty of weed for myself right now so looks like it will be be getting a good cure!

Making some more hash today,,,quite sure each batch is going to get better and better, specially with all the tips from everyone. Very cool 




Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah well for sure that i one ugly duckling turned swan bro. i do love subs purple colours its in most of his breeding. i cant wait to pop the qrazy train. black train wreck x querkle should throw mad purple colours in the current weather, we had the first snow up north on sunday. its gonna be a cruel winter


Qrazy Train sounds like a good mix,,should be strong and tasty! I need to backtrack the Voids heritage again, kinda forget the lines he used to come up with her, but if spaceqeen is not in the mix somewhere I would be suprised, seems to make it into just about everything of his lol.

Donny my friend, unbeknownst to you Iv'e decided to add another strain to my stable after one of our conversations a couple of weeks ago lol. Not sure what yet but I'm thinking more along the lines of a heavy hitting, non skunk smelling indica more for personal than commercial. Haven't started looking yet but will be soon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

kool man i was looking at a whole bunch of tga stuff when i chose i think i might get space jill down the line. looks like straight fire. i thinkits the romulan that gives it the kick

oooh errr mrs a new indica to rock your boat eh i can recommend a boat load depends what your lookin for high/smell wise?!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 22, 2010)

I should really try a kush. Ive been running with the same strains for a while now and while the chimera gear is supposed to be quite nice prolly more of a daytime smoke, my tolerance is so high I need something that can really sit me on my arse when arse sitting is called for lol. And anything but skunk for smell. I find that when your around certain strains for a long time, if its not an odor you care for you can develop quite an aversion to it haha

Debating whether to transplant this morning or make hash hehe. Finishing up the Vortex that I started earlier right now though. And my first pot a java. Rock and Roll Hoochie Coo!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

hahah rock on HC!!!

ive had a few smokes that have knocked me. blue moonshine for one was excellent. ive only grown one kush and wasnt that impressed with it to be honest tho it did have problems... cant wait to try the DOG kush. tho looking at mine compared to everyone elses i thinkive planted the wrong beans?!?!

have a great morning whatever you choose to do bro. get squiffy!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 22, 2010)

Taking a break from tranplanting haha. Blue Moonshine is how I ended up with Chimeras gear! Too funny!! goes like this,,,had decided on BM a while back after seeing Raidermans. Tried to get some and they were out and rman steered me towards the chimman. Actually Mental Floss. got tied up for a few months trying to get some(monster yields up to 900 gm sq m) and settled on his C-4 and Calizhar which are both supposed to be good yielders too. They are looking awesome right now coming up on 4 weeks from seed (2 wks veg) with thick telephone pole stalks. The mother of C-4 is Frostbite which I'm quite sure that you cant get anymore

Looking forward to choosing a new strain


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

dude did we just go through a time loop to like 9 months ago!?!?!?!?! lmao


----------



## doniawon (Nov 22, 2010)

Thats a pretty BB... is that dj's or dutch.. looks like my Flo.


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 22, 2010)

str8ballin said:


> Let dry out or just chop'em??? Soil been wet for 2-3 days, been flushing for 2 days straight...does it make a difference if you leave them in darkness for 24-48 hours before chop???


 for sure dry out first


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks doniawon thats dj shorts version as is the male of the Highland Mexican x BB that I have. Supposed to be some trippy sativa their going in the budroom next week


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 22, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Westy doesnt call me wiley for nothing lol. Must feel good to get rolling again at your place  Stopped in to your new thread again you must have about 100 followers brotha!
> 
> .


yea man i have gotten some new ones since the first thread havnt i ?? the only problem with that is i like to check in on all threads from visitors, and shit!!! thats almost turning into a full time job these days...

lol wiley coyote!!! your very sneeky all give you that... what i wanna know is how did you get past my dog and cameras???


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 22, 2010)

Aaaahahaha its all through the portal on the puter O---O


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 22, 2010)

Time to go make some hash man,,,couple of bong rips of Qleaner and I can barely type out an intelligent thought lol self imposed dementia


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 22, 2010)

ah the eloquent irony hahaha


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 22, 2010)

lol yupp don... have fun hc catch you later, im bout to get the younglings planted you should check em out in a few hrs...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 22, 2010)

I prefer to call it comfortably numb lol

I'll def check it out regg, looking forward to it! Hey the hash that I just whipped up came out real nice, better than the previos two times. I knew I was onto something when my soupy mash water was a golden brown color, not green Like the previous two times. Taking everyones tips and improving on the quality!! Sprinkled some fresh blonde crumble on top of my bowl and its vedy vedy nice, puts me in a good place 

Later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2010)

i bet man! its good hit huh. i was still nicely stoned over this morning.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 23, 2010)

Ya bru it is pretty nice! Starting my day off getting Vortexed with some blonde crumble on top. Love this time of year with some time off from work, get a chance to recharge my batteries lol

Have a good one!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 23, 2010)

Think I'm getting the hang of it guys. 

This is yesterdays batch. I did the third run a little dif. I didnt stir at all, just rinsed it with the kitchen sink sprayer. And just used the work bag and the 25 mu bag. The two lightest pieces kinda in the middle that look like they fit together came out of the third run.

Mostly outdoor Vortex in that mix. The two larger red pieces came from the 70 micron bag. Lots of amber trics!! Very little stiring and minimal water (thanks DST)


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 23, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Think I'm getting the hang of it guys.
> 
> This is yesterdays batch. I did the third run a little dif. I didnt stir at all, just rinsed it with the kitchen sink sprayer. And just used the work bag and the 25 mu bag. The two lightest pieces kinda in the middle that look like they fit together came out of the third run.
> 
> ...



Looks very good my friend
LOL.LMAO..Can believe we both got the same amount HC..Hey this is a nice spot I'll have to come back by..
Have a good one HC..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks brother. Got to fly the coop for a while, catch ya later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 23, 2010)

Daaaamn is say you've deffo got a handle on that bro. Awesome looking bubble! You hit any yet?


----------



## DST (Nov 24, 2010)

Definitely looking the business there HC! Nice hual!! Peace, DST


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 24, 2010)

now thats what im talking bout hc! i didnt wanna be the one to say it last time but it looked bad... this new hash looks frickn increadible...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 26, 2010)

reggaerican said:


> now thats what im talking bout hc! i didnt wanna be the one to say it last time but it looked bad... this new hash looks frickn increadible...


lol thanks pal


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 26, 2010)

*Whut,,,Highlanders got bushes in his cave??*

Dont think that I have posted any pics of the little budroom lol or of this sativa Qleaner. Haven't posted many shots of the other budroom either I guess. Shes real nice, one of three cuts that I kept out of over twenty dif phenos from some of subcools gear. Finishes in 8 wks these girls are not quite 4 wks into flower here. Fruity smelling in flower, very nice lemony taste and more potent than his Vortex. Out of 5 Qleaner phenotypes this was the only sativa. I also kept one of the indica cuts for weight and potency. I dont care for the taste of any of subbys indicas that Ive tried but other people around here absolutley love it.

And this is the closet where I grew 9 oz of primo ww bud a few years ago(first gro) start to finish under my chicks nose. Met her the same time I started growing. Lotsa scented candles lol. The other side of the closet is usable and there is a soundproof door that fits in the garden side and seals it all up tight and a couple of hidden screws keep the outer door from opening


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 26, 2010)

Very nICE HC!!!!! Maxamizng your area


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah Hem this little 400 stays cool enough so they can get pretty close( 6-8" easy ) and huge amount of lumens. I can get more frosting on a plant under this than the 1000 lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2010)

damn man that is some mean lookin bush!! bravissimo HC buddy, wish i had a spare space like that


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 27, 2010)

Yo Don whats going on brudder! Yeah Im thinking bushes for a while. Gotta love a bush more than a donkey dick anyways lol. And out of the 45 single cola sog thats going on in the middle of the budroom, there aint going to be no donkey dicks in there unfortunately, just a bunch of little peckers ha ha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2010)

damn man you think you over did it numbers wise? 

not much going on here today just lazing about, snow central outside but ive got no food in so ill have to go shopping  might just pop to the corner instead of a big shop tho.

you have a good thanksgiving? eat too much turkey ? its tradition ya know


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 27, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn man you think you over did it numbers wise?
> 
> not much going on here today just lazing about, snow central outside but ive got no food in so ill have to go shopping  might just pop to the corner instead of a big shop tho.
> 
> you have a good thanksgiving? eat too much turkey ? its tradition ya know


Nah, the soil that I mixed up was too hot especially for the BB. Their way fussy and they didnt take it to well, the other half are Qleaner and they bounced back a little sooner but all the fan leaves on the Q have prematurely yellowed. I guess they sucked all the N up to help themselves recover, doesnt look like lock out. 45 of them and with the low yield on the BB they will prolly average out to a qtr ea. Also have 7 good size BB bushes in there with them that are at 2 1/2 wks flower

Ha ha sounds like my day right down to the no food in the house. Pizza parlor couple min down the road my chick works there part time lol. Pretty interesting stories from the back room I could tell ya like the hot owner and my Scandie baby double teaming some lucky kid out in the back! Lots of stuff like that!!

Family thing was alright, being the anti social stoner that I am I was glad when it was over


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 27, 2010)

daaaaamn hot scandanavian dealer chick goes two's up for japes  daaaaaaaamn. 

ah well lesson learned re the soil, do you follow a recipe, i hear subcools super soil is the dogs danglies!

have a grand rest of the weekend man, twist one or two or several more up !


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 28, 2010)

nice closet hc!! how is everything going with you bro?? i been away for a while so i just thought i would stop by and say whats up..


----------



## DST (Nov 29, 2010)

Bump for Anne Franks growing closet.....


Highlanders cave said:


> *Whut,,,Highlanders got bushes in his cave??*
> 
> Dont think that I have posted any pics of the little budroom lol or of this sativa Qleaner. Haven't posted many shots of the other budroom either I guess. Shes real nice, one of three cuts that I kept out of over twenty dif phenos from some of subcools gear. Finishes in 8 wks these girls are not quite 4 wks into flower here. Fruity smelling in flower, very nice lemony taste and more potent than his Vortex. Out of 5 Qleaner phenotypes this was the only sativa. I also kept one of the indica cuts for weight and potency. I dont care for the taste of any of subbys indicas that Ive tried but other people around here absolutley love it.
> 
> ...


----------



## hazorazo (Nov 29, 2010)

You sure grow some beautiful stuff AND take some great pictures it seems. Are there any good tricks to getting a good shot? Do you work with a tripod?

I grow Ice also, and I agree, the stuff kicks ass. I have a grow going right now if you feel like checking it out sometime on RIU, Highlander.

Really appreciate your expertise, in getting the most out of the ladies, and taking dirty pictures of them. LOL.


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 29, 2010)

ICE?? i still have never even seen that strain in person... or even heard of ot b4 highlanders grow,,, it is a sweet looking plant tho...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 29, 2010)

Ha ha thanks for the chuckle DST. The other budroom even has the cobwebs before you get to it



reggaerican said:


> nice closet hc!! how is everything going with you bro?? i been away for a while so i just thought i would stop by and say whats up..


Everythings going good bro, nice to have time off to recharge my physical and mental batteries. Trying to get hooked up with the breeder Chimera. His gear is doing real good, I need to post some pics lol



hazorazo said:


> You sure grow some beautiful stuff AND take some great pictures it seems. Are there any good tricks to getting a good shot? Do you work with a tripod?
> 
> I grow Ice also, and I agree, the stuff kicks ass. I have a grow going right now if you feel like checking it out sometime on RIU, Highlander.
> 
> Really appreciate your expertise, in getting the most out of the ladies, and taking dirty pictures of them. LOL.


Hey Razo whats going on man! Not to many tips on taking pics, I have a lot of room for improvement lol. A tripod would make things easier especially with the macro shots, shit they cant be that expensive right? The right lighting helps too but I dont have that down either other than no flourecsent lights and a led light helps bring the trics out. Def check out your Ice bro got a link, and yeah that stuff is the shit isn't it! what pheno yous got? My cut is in one of the links below. The only complaint I get occasionally is that its to strong lol love that fuel taste and fruity smell. Smoking a bong of it right now mixed with some blonde crumble



reggaerican said:


> ICE?? i still have never even seen that strain in person... or even heard of ot b4 highlanders grow,,, it is a sweet looking plant tho...


Thanks Reggae love to turn you on to it or give you a cut. Talk to ya later bro

Watching a documentary right now on the history channel while Im typing this about Pablos Estabon a Colombian drug lord back in the day, one mean mother f er holy shit


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 29, 2010)

Whoops wrong not Estabon, Escabar. Pablo Escabar. I think Estabon was the name that was used in the Tom Clancy novel that was made into a movie with Harrison Ford, forget the name. Everything went down exactly like in the movie but with about 10 x more violence in real life than the movie. Mean shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 29, 2010)

man that pablo was one mean SOB, but like hitler he did loads of good for the people, he built loads of housing for the folks in slums etc gave them access to healthcare, but was a psychopathic coke baron, swings and roundabouts i guess eh


----------



## Hemlock (Nov 29, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Whoops wrong not Estabon, Escabar. Pablo Escabar. I think Estabon was the name that was used in the Tom Clancy novel that was made into a movie with Harrison Ford, forget the name. Everything went down exactly like in the movie but with about 10 x more violence in real life than the movie. Mean shit


wait a amin.. I'm a bit looped but wasn't estobon a guitar player from Latin America. I think HC has an Estobon Guitar...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 30, 2010)

Hemlock said:


> wait a amin.. I'm a bit looped but wasn't estobon a guitar player from Latin America. I think HC has an Estobon Guitar...


Hemlock looped?!? Hemy McLoopy!

So you guys maybe remember me posting a link to one of my son's songs a little while back? We have a concert club/pub or whatever you want to call it, that draws in big names all the time. Well big names for that genre and age group, not usually anyone that I have heard of lol, a lot of punk, alternative rock, screamo bands. Last time I drove by there there was a line in the morning for that evenings show and all of their liscence plates were from out of state. Well anyways, one of these big name bands asked my son to open for them! He's so pumped. Him and his friends were excited just with the fact that this band was coming to town and they were going to get to see them. Now their playing with them  Very cool.

Back to the matter at hand,,,,finished making the last of my hash yesterday, I should prolly post a pic of it lol. Smoking a bowl of Vortex and hash right now must be the vortex that makes me ramble lol. Ill finish my cuppa and me bowl and go do a little photo shoot!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 30, 2010)

*Hash porn...*


----------



## ColoradoLove (Nov 30, 2010)

Got the same mug brudda!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 30, 2010)

hot damn thats a grip nof some fine hash there HC! some hazy days ahead for you chief ahaha

kool news for your son too man, you gonna go watch them play?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 1, 2010)

ColoradoLove said:


> Got the same mug brudda!


Good to see ya Colorado! Haha yeah I use so many dif cups and mugs throughout the day depending on what Im in the mood for. That one seemed fitting. 

Catch ya later bro!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hot damn thats a grip nof some fine hash there HC! some hazy days ahead for you chief ahaha
> 
> kool news for your son too man, you gonna go watch them play?


Whats say Don my brother from another mother! Haha Nah I've seen him play and I'm not into the mosh pit scene lol. I'm super supportive of him though. His band is practicing at my house tomorrow night fun fun.

Yeah thats my hash man minus my 6 gm chunk of funk. The stuff on the top piece of paper are the edibles, going to be looking up recipes soon I'm thinking, and the rest below is smokable. Some is commercial grade and some is a little better. Ended up with a 2.5 oz of smokable/sellable and didnt weigh the edible grade. Plants in the background are C-4...need to do a photo shoot of my Chimera gear lol the Highland Mex x BB are at day 4 of 12/12 already. they will be done in about 11 weeks. 

Trimming up some Purple 10 this morning and transplanting cuttings into dirt. Working in your slippers today huh? Very nice!!! Have a good night man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 1, 2010)

badman!! all the top run going into edibles  that shiz should come with a health warning!! 2 1/2 half oz of primo bubble to flip huh,. whats that stuff run around your end? i worked on £35 a henry. 

what sorta edibles you makin? ive got a killer brownie recipe if you want it.

yup slippers all the way todfay chief! hope you are too  hope your sons band rock the eff out bro!


----------



## DST (Dec 1, 2010)

Hey HC, good luck to your son, loving the Mug shot as well...and of course the hashish...sweet.

35 a henry Don, that's pretty good considering what some rip off coffeeshops charge you for bubble!!!

EDIT: Here's a quick one for you to try with some of the edible. Pot of yogurt, burn or even try to melt the hash (can be done on the back of a hot spoon.) Drip and stir that into the yogurt and eat away...you will be bozongo'ed, just another dairy/thc mix to try out.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 1, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> badman!! all the top run going into edibles  that shiz should come with a health warning!! 2 1/2 half oz of primo bubble to flip huh,. whats that stuff run around your end? i worked on £35 a henry.
> 
> what sorta edibles you makin? ive got a killer brownie recipe if you want it.
> 
> yup slippers all the way todfay chief! hope you are too  hope your sons band rock the eff out bro!


 
I tell ya it that stuff was primo bubble, I wouldn't be getting rid of it! I haven't sampled all of it but I would rate is as between pretty good and good. Came across a couple of good links on making bubble, but by that time I was into the last couple of boxes of trim and that was older stuff from my 09 outdoor harvest so I just made that all into commercial grade. Getting rid of it for 350/z. Prolly wont be getting rid of to much more now that I know the recipe for full melt. Both Subcool and Chimera dont smoke weed anymore (at least thats what they say), just bubble hash.

Def take you up on your brownie recipe and the dairy recipes guys, I can go back and find the one you made for Hemloc

Yepper, not slippers just heavy wool socks and still in my sweats/jammies  thanks for the good vibes for my kid!!


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 1, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Good to see ya Colorado! Haha yeah I use so many dif cups and mugs throughout the day depending on what Im in the mood for. That one seemed fitting.
> 
> Catch ya later bro!
> 
> ...




Very well done HC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 2, 2010)

Was going to start posting pics of my Chimera gear today but a couple of things came up and didnt have time to do a proper shoot. Soo tomorrow?? Think so lol. 

The Highland Mex x BB are at day 5 of flower and cuts will be taken and labeled tomorrow. They are a 11 to 12 wk strain, just looking for one keeper for headstash. I cant believe that those were freebies. The HMxBB are not being produced anymore nor are the Calizhar (his AE77 cali mom died), but there are peeps over at thcfarmer and icmag that rave about this strain and alot of bummed people because there were not going to be any more of those seeds available. And as I recently found out, just because a seedbank advertises a strain does not mean that they have it in stock either. 

C-4s are doing good, going to be tall like the HMBB, just looking for one keeper mum here too. It's lineage is Frostbite x Shiskaberry, with Cotton Candy being the mother of Frostbite. All strains with potential for good weight. Supposed to be an early finishing pheno in there and the rest are 8 to 9 wks.

Calizhars look like they will be the best for numbers though, very indica shaped with tight nodes and stalks that look like they were built to carry some serious weight! Some of the pics that I have seen around look real sweet. Big dense buds with purpling going on. Smell is supposed to super nice and fruity/orange. It's not meant to be knock you on your ass super duper potent, but from everything that I have read the potency is definitely there. Very easy to grow they look like they would make great single colas

They are coming up on 5.5 wks from seed,,,put me specs on tonight and checked one of the cali's for preflowers and It, is now, She!! I stopped there figured I was batting a 1000 lol. I'll do some more checking tomorrow


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 2, 2010)

House survived a hell of a wind storm here, but not without some minor damage. I'm sure my damage is nothing compared to some though. I had a window blow out of the barn, a metal storm window blow out of the house and shingles blown off the roof, in a place where I dont particularily feel like going up to repair,,,call a cous I guess lol. No large trees on my property came down but a couple of small ones did. Wind speeds were recorded at 103 mph at the top of the mountain a few miles away and upper 80s the next town over.

Auntie fuking Em.

Catch ya later


----------



## DST (Dec 3, 2010)

Batton down the hatches lad...at least yer ladies are cosy!!!

Have a good one HC,

DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 3, 2010)

so no golf then? Sounds like an oppertunity to get monster drives with a wind thats doing a ton lol. Glad ur all safe tho


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2010)

damn man 103 is pretty howling gale. winters are gettin worse and the summers shorter


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 3, 2010)

sup hHC bro, was wondering if youd mind swinging pastr and dropping some pics of your fantastic void cut: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/206241-tga-growers-club-20.html


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 4, 2010)

Some quick shots of the bud room at lights out last night...

45 single cola Qleaner and BB with a couple more wks to go, in the middle are 7 BB bushes coming up on 3.5 wks and on the left side of the room are 10 Highland Mex x BB that have been numbered and cuttings taken from, they are at 1 week in and should be showing sex soon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 4, 2010)

lookin damn fine there hc. SOGtastic!! cuttings from all ten man thats gonna be a headache lol i have issues labelling....


----------



## DST (Dec 6, 2010)

I agree with Don, looking great!!!!



Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 1304590View attachment 1304594View attachment 1304600View attachment 1304591
> View attachment 1304597View attachment 1304598View attachment 1304596View attachment 1304595Some quick shots of the bud room at lights out last night...
> 
> 45 single cola Qleaner and BB with a couple more wks to go, in the middle are 7 BB bushes coming up on 3.5 wks and on the left side of the room are 10 Highland Mex x BB that have been numbered and cuttings taken from, they are at 1 week in and should be showing sex soon


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 6, 2010)

Been out of anything indica for a couple of weeks, this is my Purple 10 thats been drying for almost a week. Sampled it last night and again this morning...pretty tasty even without a cure yet, very potent nice body stone. Love it!!

Wanted to share some pics of it,,,I know there some pot somewhere under all those trics lol


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 6, 2010)

Looking very tight Sir!!!, Nothing like a good indica...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 6, 2010)

saaaaaweeeeet bro thats as finer herb as ive seen in a long time 10/10 man 







that shit needs supersizing!!!


----------



## mr west (Dec 6, 2010)

very nice Hc mate


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!! And your right matey they did need some supersizing.

Even though I'm not fond of the taste of subbys indicas this one would be the exception, she taste as good as she looks.


----------



## DST (Dec 7, 2010)

Desrving of yet another bump!!!! Looks fantastic HC, great stuff indeed!!!!



Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks everyone!!! And your right matey they did need some supersizing.
> 
> Even though I'm not fond of the taste of subbys indicas this one would be the exception, she taste as good as she looks.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 7, 2010)

absolutely dripping in crystal man. you should be proud thats some breeder catalogue style pics


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks for the bump D hope things are cool your way. And yeah I am pretty proud of her Don, sheet if only there were some way to spread that dankness over your way 

Pulled my Highland Mex x BB out of the budroom today to check sex,,,,I've had better ratios I tell ya lol. 1 confirmed female, 2 unknowns and 7 males. Not overly bummed though as they were freebies and from the description its just going to be headstash. 11/12 week flowering period, supposedly keeps growing and gets quite tall, not a big yielder but the smoke is supposed to be very good. They are supposed to do better in hot n humid climates more of an equatorial climate, my room is pretty much the opposite. Soon as I get a few extra bucks I'll invest in a space heater in the room.

C-4 and Calizhar will get flipped next week. I need to take cuttings soon and they are starting to show sex so I wont have to clone every one. Started with 32 seeds and got 32 plants. There are 22 of the C4 and Cali and Im hoping to get at least a dozen girls to fill that half of the budroom but I'm seeing more males than females so far  clone clone clone!

Was going to take pics today but have to go to a wake soon. My chick works tonight so might have some time then.

Later evreryone


----------



## doniawon (Dec 9, 2010)

them buds are flippin sick. very well done Highlander.. Thats what weed should look like.... Breeding at its finest with those fellows. great grow.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 10, 2010)

Hey doniawon whats going on. Thanks for swinging by and checking out my gro bro. Yeah I had to take some pics of that Purp 10 for sure before its all smoked up lol.

Got a lot of trimming to do coming up soon,,,three harvests this month,the single cola sog start will start coming down in a few days, Qleaners in the closet the week after and the week after that the BB bushes come down.


----------



## doniawon (Dec 10, 2010)

im right there with yeah but .. every 5 days, but with only 3 varieties.. i got a special place for my dj flo. i also run a monster p. urkle and a serious bubblegum from a early 90's seed purchase. they are all good but i would'nt mind a lil bit of what you got goin.. man, well done.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey if ya have a link to your grow doniawon I'd love to check those strains out!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 11, 2010)

After looking at DSTs hash I had to go dig into mine lol. Nothing to important going on today,,,nice day to get hashfaced 

So speaking of plants seeding themselves......

All thoughts are welcome to this one. I have run my Purple 10 through 7 or 8 generations and she has never produced a seed. This most recent run I found a seed, very nice looking mature seed. Actually I found 2 seeds, the second one looks like it might be viable too. She has never even produced a nanner were as most of subcools gear that I have worked with loves to toss em out.

The question....if the seed was produced by stress, will the plant produced by the seed be female? Very very rarely ever find seeds in my plants. Couple in the BB from time to time but the bb are very sucseptable to stress ie light leak, nutes etc and then the buds stop growing. Taking a bit of a gamble with the harvest that coming up in a couple of weeks or so..all BB lol 7 bushes, shooting for couple of oz ea not quite sure if they will make that though. So far so good with them they are still packing it on, keeping my fingers crossed.

I am not sure how long it takes a plant to grow a seed, but the Purp 10 that produced the seed was stressed in the following manner...the last 8 or 9 days of its life I took it out of the budroom and put them back under 12/12. Initially just for a couple of days to let it finish ripening but 2 days turned into about 9 lol. That would certainly be considered stress, do you think the plant could have grown that seed in that amount of time?


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

yes 99.9 times out of a hundred yes the plant will be female or hermi if ur very unlucky lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

not sure if it can grow a viable seed in a couple of weeks i think it takes bout 4 or 5 for a seed to grow.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 11, 2010)

Thanks Westy man gotta go pour a cuppa. too fucking funny, I just got done saying I had nothing to do today and my brother in law comes over and next thing I know I'm up on top of my roof helping get set up to do some roof repair from the wind storm damage last week. Two story, steep pitch, clearing off ice and snow fuked up on hash! Fortunately I'm used to that shit, spent most of my career on a ladder. And always stoned lol.

Thats good news about the seeds though. They are flying high right about now too, should be coming in for a landing by the end of next week. 

Later bro going for the cuppa


----------



## mr west (Dec 11, 2010)

i have several baggies of selfed seeds they are always good if u wanna fem lol


----------



## doniawon (Dec 11, 2010)

DJ SHORT FLO for everyone.. my camera skills arent as good HL. but i try. View attachment 1318628


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 11, 2010)

mr west said:


> i have several baggies of selfed seeds they are always good if u wanna fem lol


For sure for sure whatever you would recommend!!!!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 11, 2010)

doniawon said:


> DJ SHORT FLO for everyone.. my camera skills arent as good HL. but i try. View attachment 1318628


Gotta love those towering calyxs bro! Trying to remember Flo's lineage....DJ's BB is mom or pops? and the other is? Ill prolly look it up before you get back at me lol. Kinda procrastinating right now,,,need to put a bunch of cuttings into plugs. And number them all lol, early stages of pheno hunting. Got 8 girls so far with the C-4 and Calizhar, a few males and the rest are being shy.

Later man


----------



## doniawon (Dec 11, 2010)

towering calyx for shizzle. some of them fox tails were around 4 inches high off the top of the bud. Lineage.. i forgot, way sativa buzz but probably the best soaring, coffee in the morn. buzz's ive found. wake up blunt of flo and some folgers gets me goin. In your opinion what dj strain should i try next??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 11, 2010)

doniawon said:


> towering calyx for shizzle. some of them fox tails were around 4 inches high off the top of the bud. Lineage.. i forgot, way sativa buzz but probably the best soaring, coffee in the morn. buzz's ive found. wake up blunt of flo and some folgers gets me goin. In your opinion what dj strain should i try next??


DJ certainly has some tasty sounding strains doesn't he? There are a couple of breeders forums that I will check out and see what peeps are saying about his gear...

Wake up joint of Flo and a cup in the morning. Sounds like a great way to start your day!!

Gots to go bring my chicks kid to work lol catch ya later!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 11, 2010)

Multi tasking...cloning and watching a movie that prolly everbody in the world has seen but me. Theres something about Mary. Omg soo funny, great stoner movie. Between the jerk off scene and the dog on speed Im about to pee my pants


----------



## doniawon (Dec 11, 2010)

dont cut your hand off.. i watched super troopers yesterday and was rollin. candybars.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 12, 2010)

i cant wait to get this bad boy rocking. 99.9% is my kinda odds!!! yeah i dont think a seed could grow that fast and look mature sometimes naners will almost produce a seed in the last week or so, my bubblegum did but they werent exactly seeds when it dried half seeds ish lol. 

hope your good bro!


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 12, 2010)

Good Morning HC. Just stopping by for look and to say hello


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 12, 2010)

Morning hem how are ya. 

Nice quite cozy day, another wind storm is brewing here though not sure whats going on as its the second one in two weeks. Doing a final flush on my single cola sog this morning, they will be coming down this week, thank god lol. Going to pull out the female Chimera gear today and take pics, check them out later if a want!

Have a great Sunday


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 12, 2010)

doniawon said:


> towering calyx for shizzle. some of them fox tails were around 4 inches high off the top of the bud. Lineage.. i forgot, way sativa buzz but probably the best soaring, coffee in the morn. buzz's ive found. wake up blunt of flo and some folgers gets me goin. In your opinion what dj strain should i try next??


Hey doniawon whats happenin! 

What are you looking for in your next strain? F 13 popped up a lot when I was reading DJs forum but I ended up over at BOGs forum and if your looking for a commercial strain with potency and flavor then that would be a good place to check out. Christ I almost ordered some beans from him last night lol. Seems like a straight shooting dude and doesnt mind talking with us growers. Hope they are still available in a week or so when I have the extra dough

Later


----------



## hazorazo (Dec 12, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks everyone!!! And your right matey they did need some supersizing.
> 
> Even though I'm not fond of the taste of subbys indicas this one would be the exception, she taste as good as she looks.


Dude, those purples look great! Can only imagine how they smoked. A friend had a purple strain, beautiful as hell, but was not very hard hitting. Have you found that to be true? Thanks for the awesome thread. My Ice is coming around, going to start their flush tomorrow and get that for the remaining 2-3 weeks. Although, from the looks of it, I may have some early finishers. They are happy girls. Much luck to you and your grow.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 12, 2010)

Hey man hows it going, thanks for the bump! Def like to check out you Ice grow, thats a real nice strain. Almost lost my cut after a few years of running it but she's revegging nicely. The P10 is a heavy hitting indica...you can feel your muscles start to relax as soon as you let out that first hit. My criteria for my garden has always been potency first and she wouldn't be in there if she wasn't strong. Yield and taste are the other two factors, this P10 has a very strong taste but I cant nail it down. Maybe a touch of skunk and grape not sure its kind of a complex taste.

Much luck to you too


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 13, 2010)

I know I know I know...been promising pics of my new gear. Took some yesterday but I was rushed and not happy with how they came out so I bagged em.

*Highland Mexican x BB....*3 plants in the budroom going on about day 10, two girls and one real shy one. The rest were males.

*Calizhar....*4 females so far with a few more left to show

*C-4.....*also 4 females with a few more that haven't shown sex yet

The Zhars and C-4s have been hanging out in the budroom during the day and today they will get flipped. Coming up on either six or seven weeks from seed, Ill have to check. Very impressive looking plants in veg they pretty much all look like they were built to carry some weight. Thick telephone pole stalks from the beginning.

Gotta love having different strains to smoke. I tend to build up a tolerance rather quickly. Haven't smoked any of my BB in a few months,,,till this morning. Only been drying a few days but holy shit its nce!! 

Later all, time to crank the tunes and get to work on the girls. And Don buddy I had that bird song in my head all day yesterday lol it was great


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 16, 2010)

These are the pics that I mentioned above of the C-4 and the Calizhar. I need to do a little better shoot with the dif phenos and which plant is what. So far they seem to be very stable with 2 phenotypes each. Very hardy and robust they are on day 3 of flower now


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2010)

nice, healthy, uniform! good shiz bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 16, 2010)

*Sativa Qleaner pheno day 49 of 12/12....*

These are some of the first shots of this girl at this stage. Bringing them out for a good flush so it seemed like a good time to snap a few lol.This is a headstash pheno of the Qleaner, out of 5 dif phenotypes this was the only sativa. It beat out my best Vortex pheno for a spot in the garden, it's more potent and has a strong lemon taste. I have not mass produced this one, just 1 or 2 plants at a time this being the fourth generation. Haven't checked the trics in a week but I will in a bit.

Waking and baking with a very long bowl. BB on the bottom, primo hash in the middle and more bb on top


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 16, 2010)

And a few more shots before they go into the sink. Checked the trics and looks like they have one more week and will be coming down at 8 weeks or so. I've been good so far, no early snips lol


----------



## DST (Dec 16, 2010)

Get in there HC, fantastic looking plants!!!! Great range of colours, just lovely!!!!

And well done for keeping yer mits off them.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2010)

oh my. daaaaaamn hc hats off buddy they look absolutely gorgeuous.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 16, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> *Sativa Qleaner pheno day 49 of 12/12....*
> 
> These are some of the first shots of this girl at this stage. Bringing them out for a good flush so it seemed like a good time to snap a few lol.This is a headstash pheno of the Qleaner, out of 5 dif phenotypes this was the only sativa. It beat out my best Vortex pheno for a spot in the garden, it's more potent and has a strong lemon taste. I have not mass produced this one, just 1 or 2 plants at a time this being the fourth generation. Haven't checked the trics in a week but I will in a bit.
> 
> ...


gotta bump these from the previous page too bro.


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> oh my. daaaaaamn hc hats off buddy they look absolutely gorgeuous.


oh yeah man, exciting stuff


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks my brothers for taking a peek and the kind words  Should be a pretty good haul coming out of the Anne Frank closet lol

Thinking I must have been way stoned the other night to come up with this idea lol, out of toothpicks so I used...pasta?!?

I'm such an idiot sometimes crack myself up


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 16, 2010)

wow bro thats beautiful, all them colours from them healthy plants


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 16, 2010)

las fingerez said:


> wow bro thats beautiful, all them colours from them healthy plants


Hey there las glad to have ya swing by. Lot of colors in some of subcools strains isn't there? I haven't smoked any of this strain in several months,,,really looking forward to it! Take it easy 


So half of the single cola sog was harvested last night, the BB half, and the other 20+ Qleaners will be coming down tonight. The BB was a waste of space as the soil was to hot early on and they never fully recovered but the Q came out nice (these are the indica pheno not the sativa pictured above). That will be some top notch stuff and the mum will stick around for a little while albeit off to the side for now.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 16, 2010)

Feckin AWSOME HC..Holy MOLY


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey there Hemlock hows it going in your neck of the woods. Yeah thats pretty nice stuff, Ill get maybe a couple of oz to keep but the rest of it will be going, you know how that is lol.

Taking a break from trimming to have a bite to eat, turn on the tube and another great stoner movie is on ha ha,,,,Pineapple Express!! 

Take it easy man hope things are going good


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 17, 2010)

dude when it lets me your getting repped for the pasta bro! LMAO genius!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude when it lets me your getting repped for the pasta bro! LMAO genius!!!


Don't rep me for being stupid haha. Spent an hour yesterday morning retagging them all with something else lol. Pasta had gotten moldy and was falling apart kinda gross actually. BUT,,,,some of the Cali's are showing roots in under a week. Typically takes me a couple of weeks so I thought that was pretty cool!

Glad ta hear your on the mend  must be the brandy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

lifes one big learning curve man !! and yeah the brandy has done me the world of good! id recommend it!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2010)

So my son had his big gig a couple of days ago, opened for a band called D.R.U.G.S. at the local venue. Lil ironic cause my son's band is drug free lol. Or it used to be anyways,but they have kind of been there done that and thats the path they have chosen so thats very cool for them. It went great and all of the cd's that they brought went flying off the shelves, well, they were free lol

House is in stealth mode this weekend as its his weekend here, so not much going on. Single cola sog was a dissapointment, yield was barely a half lb. Should be close to twice that but again, oh well. Need to find the right strain for that type of grow. The closet girls will be coming down this week,,,almost don't want to chop them they are so pretty, and in two weeks there are 7 BB bushes coming down. Smells great in the budroom right now,,,the blueberry is easily the nicest smelling and tasting weed that I have had. And the 19.5% thc levels that was advertised I don't doubt one bit. They were expensive beans though...paid almost 200$ for them three years ago


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

i dont think ive spent much in one go on seeds maybe 60 quid tops years ago


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

lmao is that what kids are calling their bands nowadays hahah i bet DRUGS is some cryptic acronym for something bonkers like Dude Raps Uzi's Ganja Sex... well maybe not eh...

200$ for beans man thats some cash to drop on beans, good job it looks the shit!. think ive spent about that over the years most in one sitting probably £60 ish


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah isn't that a retarted amount of money. That was in the very early stages of when the economy tanked over here, back when people who had their own businesses were making insane amounts of money, myself included. Since then and also since I'm a member of the My Wife Had A Better Lawyer Than I Club (should be able to make an acronym outta that lol) I appreciate every bite of food that goes in my mouth brudder!!

Hey bought myself the coolest xmas present the other day...a cheapo remote controlled fart machine, haha I fukin love it!! Possibilities are endless, atheist that I am thinking of doing it at a church and video taping it


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2010)

Had to look up the band Drugs.....you may not have been too far off with your acronym lol....Destroy Rebuild Until God Shows is what it stands for. Now thats rather morbid sounding.

edit..just posted the link from wikipedia but it would noot work the fooker


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

its all relative brother, whats worth £200 to some folks costs me maybe £30-40 to grow, i come from a poor background man i know what its like not having. wouldnt swap it for having money as a youngun, it made me who and what i am today hahaha a near alcoholic drug dealer lmfao... seriously tho i appreciate shit so much more. 

have fun with the fart machine man, remote control will be so much fun too, imagine getting up in the pulpit before the service, a grand arse rippler bellowing out the speakers!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2010)

I know I know that would be hilarious I have to do it.

Should prolly go wake my son up christ its noon lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

hahahah post hardcore supergroup hahah never heard of them lol and i actually do know quite a bit about that scene. call me a stick in the mud but 'programming' insnt an instrument. lmfao reminds me of a gig i went to as a young pup oh shit man youll die laughin.

i went to see a group of mates play and cot there early to get a good spot/ wrecked beforehand. anyway the first band comes on and they play half their set before i notice they are using a drum machine, being well oiled at this point i remarked that they werent even a proper band using a bloody drum machine i said loudly.

wasnt till i sat down at a table my friends tell me apparently earlier in the year the drummer had been hit by a fucking bus, killed. they couldnt bring themselves to get a replacement drummer!?!? i thought i was going ot be lynched.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2010)

oh fukkkkk


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 19, 2010)

word........


----------



## mr west (Dec 19, 2010)

my mate is in a band called "cover under near trees" lol


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 20, 2010)

Oh my Don....

Don said Check Please, Check,,,gotta go...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 20, 2010)

Starting to trim the sativa Qleaners tonight. Out of all the weed I've grown, these I hate having to cut down the most,,,their just so damn pretty lol

Just lopping the colas off first, giving the lowers some time to put some weight on


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 20, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Starting to trim the sativa Qleaners tonight. Out of all the weed I've grown, these I hate having to cut down the most,,,their just so damn pretty lol
> 
> Just lopping the colas off first, giving the lowers some time to put some weight on


Bumpin that shit,,on time HC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And thats how its done, big fuclkin plants!!!!!!! I need to rethink how I be doin my shit


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2010)

Very attractive plants mate. Are u gonna trim them on the plant for some sexy lillypop pics?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 21, 2010)

mr west said:


> Very attractive plants mate. Are u gonna trim them on the plant for some sexy lillypop pics?


Nope. Damn shame, crime against nature for that matter. All those tops plus another oz that I haven't even chopped yet will have to be dry enough by the end of the week to fill an order. Someone else will have to cure it. Would rather dry and cure it proper but hey thats the nature of the beast. Maybe some lowers for me. Ill try and take a couple bud shots when its drier


----------



## mr west (Dec 21, 2010)

Aww i dont grow for anyone else but me which is how i like it. seems a shame to part with such beautifull buds


----------



## DST (Dec 22, 2010)

haha, me too, I would be a crap drug dealer these days,,,,,ehm, sorry, what was that, don't get high on your own supply...hahaha, good one.



mr west said:


> Aww i dont grow for anyone else but me which is how i like it. seems a shame to part with such beautifull buds


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 22, 2010)

Wow they look tasty plants- i see why you dont want to chop em down- i sold a bit last time then lost some to mould  wont be taking my eye of the ball this time hopefully- i hope mine look as nice as that when they all finish


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 22, 2010)

Hey there agent whats going on! Your right baby these are the best tasting girls, cept for the one I had this morning, out of all of subbys strains that I've grown,,,lemony and potent! Toking on some of his indica Qleaner this morning, not a big fan of the taste of subcools indicas, but everyone else seems to love it. 

If you got a bit of mold last time must of been big gooey buds lol??

Ill pop in on your journal  have a good one hon



Agent Provocateur said:


> Wow they look tasty plants- i see why you dont want to chop em down- i sold a bit last time then lost some to mould  wont be taking my eye of the ball this time hopefully- i hope mine look as nice as that when they all finish


----------



## brick20 (Dec 23, 2010)

WOW another fantastic perpetual garden...

Join the club of others--->
*THE PREPETUAL GARDEN GROWERS THREADxxx*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 23, 2010)

toking windo cleaner!?!? hahah


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 23, 2010)

Haha thats what was left in the bong from last night. Just filled it with some cured BB. Procrastinating for a bit before I go shopping. Another 6" snowfall this morning, it's snowed 20 out of the last 23 days! I love it!! Specially since I'm working from home


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 23, 2010)

Subbed HC!


----------



## mr west (Dec 23, 2010)

hey hc wots cracking?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh yeah what a fun day...not. Shopping, sucks. Running out of gas on the interstate, sucks (gas gage does not work well lol). Got my ex to run me over some petrol, fortunately was just a few miles from her house and we are still friends. Thats whats crackalaken. Now my daughter wants to come over and get her xmas present (snowboard boots) so she can go out tomorrow 

Hey there Tryna whats happenin bru! Thanks for swinging by!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 23, 2010)

brick20 said:


> WOW another fantastic perpetual garden...
> 
> Join the club of others--->
> *THE PREPETUAL GARDEN GROWERS THREADxxx*


Thanks for the compliment B20 and the invite. I'll swing by and say hey


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 23, 2010)

Update from the cave.....

7 BB bushes are about a week from harvest. Looks like the yield will be about average with them. Everyone loves the BB, incredible smelling good tasting and good potency with a euphoric high. After them are 11 of Chimeras gear between 2 and 4 wks in. Time for an update on them they are looking great!! In the smaller budroom I have taken the colas and the middles off of the lemon Qleaner, the lowers are hardening up nicely 

Just flipped 6 Purple 10s that have been hanging out in the veg room for a few months. They stay rather short in veg and flower but loves to branch out and can be grown in different styles. They tend to veg slower with the onset of winter so I'm thinking they would like more heat. As far as nutes with the P10...she is an average to above average feeder and tends to start its fade early so these girls I greened up a bit more with a couple extra feedings in veg. So far tolerates the nutes fine so I may push some of them a bit more during flower. She's a quick finisher Donny, I harvest mine at 53 days. No larph on these babies either man all solid stinky nugs.

Heading out to grab a pizza


----------



## DST (Dec 24, 2010)

Mamma mia, enjoy the pizza!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 24, 2010)

The very potent lemon Qleaner....


----------



## mr west (Dec 24, 2010)

Looking class above mate, mucho bag appeal. Have a good xmass an that im already half an hour into it and ive had enough lol. But never enough of ur pics mate well worth staying up to see.


----------



## DST (Dec 25, 2010)

What a nice treat to wake up to on Xmas day, have a good one HC, all the best to you.

PEace, DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 25, 2010)

rather scrummy aint it


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 26, 2010)

damn thats some fine looking nugs hc buddy. cheers for the info on the purp10 just out of interest why did you name it purp10?

hope you had a lovely xmas buddy. tokin on that qleaner i imagine you had a great one.


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 26, 2010)

Hey HC,
Hope ya had a Great Christmas,,,Looks like ya did..LOL...Hope the Chicken was to her liking.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 26, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn thats some fine looking nugs hc buddy. cheers for the info on the purp10 just out of interest why did you name it purp10?
> 
> hope you had a lovely xmas buddy. tokin on that qleaner i imagine you had a great one.


Guten morgen herr Don buddy! Vie bist?? Believe it or not the original name for her was Ugly for the first couple of generation until it morphed into what it is now. My buddy convinced me to change her name when that ugly duckling became a swan. She was number 10 when they got labeled hence Purple 10 or P10 for short. Not very original but oh well lol.

Yeah the lemon Qleaner is real nice. I took all the tops off then a few days later I took the middles off and last night some of the lowers which had hardened up nicely. I'll leave the rest of the lowers a few more days.

Ahhh feels good to relaxxxxxxxxx. Token on the lemon Q this morning...think I've only had 1 hit and gots a nice stoned started


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 26, 2010)

DST said:


> What a nice treat to wake up to on Xmas day, have a good one HC, all the best to you.
> 
> PEace, DST


Thanks for the good vibes D and good karma back your way too. Have a nice afternoon buddy!



mr west said:


> rather scrummy aint it


I'm thinking that all that pheno searching through subby gear last winter may have been worth the effort lol



Hemlock said:


> Hey HC,
> Hope ya had a Great Christmas,,,Looks like ya did..LOL...Hope the Chicken was to her liking.


Thanks Hem, back at ya! And it was brother, I like to cook.. just dont like to cook for just myself lol


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 26, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> The very potent lemon Qleaner....
> 
> View attachment 1343558View attachment 1343557View attachment 1343556
> View attachment 1343554View attachment 1343553View attachment 1343555View attachment 1343552



That sure does look very pretty! nice and frosty- yum yum


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 26, 2010)

Good morning baby  nice to have ya swing by! I really need to stop smoking it and let it get a proper cure on but most of my jars are empty so,,, oh darn hehe.

Have a nice one hon!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

i have yet to properly cure a whole harvest or even close to it for the 2 or 3 years i been at it.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 26, 2010)

Whats going on tryna. Yeah parts of harvest all the time lol but a 1 or 2 month cure on an entire harvest? I dont think I have either come to think of it. Just sitting down, about to go make myself some hash brownies hehe wish me luck!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 26, 2010)

good luck bro.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 26, 2010)

Brownies are cooling think I'll run to the store and grab some groceries for dinner. And then of course have one when I get back  I used 7 grams of some very light colored hash but that shish was made from some old trimmings and didn't have a very good taste. Going to do a side by side comparison soon of fresh trim vs dried trim and also pressed verses non pressed. The pressed hash that I made last month was awesome, more than the nonpressed but it was also made from the trim that was fresher, not a year old like the other stuff. 

Think the batter from the bowl is kicking in,,,sooner I go to the store sooner I can have a brownie and a cuppa


----------



## mr west (Dec 26, 2010)

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>and were back in the room Hows the brownie?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 26, 2010)

Outstanding!! Made 14 brownies with 7 g, so about 1/2 gram per brownie. Slow simmered and stirred the hash with 1 stick of butter first. Seriously, the batter gave me a buzz I was pretty floaty walking around the grocery store. At 5:00 I had 2 brownies finishing them in about 20 min with coffee,,,they tasted quite good!. It was close to an hour before the high kicked in and it was a wonderful, motivating and euphoric buzz. Bebopped around the kitchen for a couple of hours making a nice meal and kept forgetting about the bowl I had packed. I could feel it in my body quite a bit and a couple of times my legs felt a bit rubbery and like they wanted to give out lol. Picked up my girl (no problem driving) and came back to my place for dinner. She knew I was going to make hash brownies that afternoon but I think she forgot about it so I didnt vollunteer the fact that I had ingested a gram of hash a couple of hours earlier. She doesnt smoke or care at all about trying the brownies but does not mind how much I smoke and is used to seeing me high all the time. So all the time she was here I tried to maintain but I know that I was rather giddy and in way to good of a mood . She didn't seem to mind lol. The high lasted a good 4 hours from the time I started feeling its effects with a nice gentle let down, no crash.

Watching the end of Return of the King,,,love that trilogy!


----------



## DST (Dec 27, 2010)

Sounds like a nice afternoon mate!!! And succesfull baking adventure.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 27, 2010)

Taking adantage of my new oven 

Have a good one D


----------



## mr west (Dec 27, 2010)

Have Oven! Will Bake!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 27, 2010)

mr west said:


> Have Oven! Will Bake!


Haha you know it,,,like to cook and can warm up a mean can of spaghettios too. Actually have done my own cooking for most of my life including the 17 years I was married. She shined in many ways but I was just a much better cook. Oh well that was ok lol.

So I used up all the rest of the hash that I had on the brownies and today looks like a perfect day to....make hash!!! I've been wanting to do a comparison with fresh trim (dried for one day then frozen) verses very dry and frozen trim. Also with the fresh trim I will be looking for full melt with sharp ice, cold cold water, and only stirring for a few min and also seperating between the 120 bag and the 73 micron bag. Another reason its a good day to make hash is that its so cold out, -5F tonight, that my trimmings that are out in the barn are a lot colder there than in the freezer lol. And I also have been eyeing this big thick 5 ft long icicle that I can chop up for ice!

Later all


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 29, 2010)

hapy days makin hash in the snow eh! and how nice to sample a brownie of the fruits when you come in the warm! top work buddy! cant wait to see old ugly shine


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 29, 2010)

Got the full melt happening today HC,,,3/4of a lb comin down,,,niceeeeee!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Dec 29, 2010)

Very nice HC. I def like the singles!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 29, 2010)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hapy days makin hash in the snow eh! and how nice to sample a brownie of the fruits when you come in the warm! top work buddy! cant wait to see old ugly shine


Happy days indeed!! Going to work with some dry trim tonight, its in the freezer now, I think the first run I will just stir for a few min or so again. Got 2.5 gm last night shooting for 2 or 3 times that this time. Eat drink and be merry at your mum in laws tonight bro!



Hemlock said:


> Got the full melt happening today HC,,,3/4of a lb comin down,,,niceeeeee!!!!!!


The full melt is happenin my caddieshakalackin friend!! Hey my girl used to live down that way, she said that can be great gig if ya team up with the right people. Making a run to the hydro store,,,with a nice bubble hash buzzzzz!!



DST said:


> Very nice HC. I def like the singles!!!!


Not sure which singles your talking about D, colas, girls??? Prolly just the hash buzz I'm on, forgot what we were talking about lol.

Later got ta make a trek


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2010)

any pics of the hash?? gonna spin a spliff of bought pollum off the streets lol 10 pounds a gram>>>>>>>>>> enjoy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 29, 2010)

Whats that in dollars? Been looking for my camera that last couple of days, little bummed about that. Whats the street hash like??


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Whats that in dollars? Been looking for my camera that last couple of days, little bummed about that. Whats the street hash like??


Its nice and crumbly creamy and smooth and very hashy, nice heavey body stone that getsa ya eyes full of gunk lol. 
10 British pounds = 15.48500 U.S. dollars


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 29, 2010)

The hash I made yesterday was with trim that had dried for one day and then frozen. Didn't really get anything out of the 120 bag, and the 160 and 220 are work bags. What came out of the 73 micron bag is awesome!! It came out very light and this stuff I didn't press. As it dried it got darker until it was like the color of a high grade of maple syrup and its plyable with a translucent sheen on the outside of the chunk. The next bag that I have is the 20 and everything that came out of there got rolled into balls and turned black.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 29, 2010)

mr west said:


> Its nice and crumbly creamy and smooth and very hashy, nice heavey body stone that getsa ya eyes full of gunk lol.
> 10 British pounds = 15.48500 U.S. dollars


Thats a good price, and sounds like some good chit too!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 29, 2010)

The hash that I made tonight was from trim that was dry and then frozen. Like yesterdays batch I only stirred for a few min each run (2 runs, trying to keep the green material to a minimum) as this is personal stash. Yield was more which was to be expected, about twice as much more. There must have been a strain in that batch of trim that had bigger tric heads cause I caught about a gram of some very nice looking light stuff out of the 120 bag. What came out of the 73 bag is drying and looks like its going to have real good color and made black hash balls again out of what came out of the 20 bag. 

Time to make tacos


----------



## mr west (Dec 29, 2010)

time for me to join my beautiful girlfriend see ya on the morrow bud


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 30, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> The hash that I made tonight was from trim that was dry and then frozen. Like yesterdays batch I only stirred for a few min each run (2 runs, trying to keep the green material to a minimum) as this is personal stash. Yield was more which was to be expected, about twice as much more. There must have been a strain in that batch of trim that had bigger tric heads cause I caught about a gram of some very nice looking light stuff out of the 120 bag. What came out of the 73 bag is drying and looks like its going to have real good color and made black hash balls again out of what came out of the 20 bag.
> 
> Time to make tacos


nice going on the hash- i hope to improve on my last debarkle when the time comes lol- how was the brownies ( or was it cookies?) lol- such a stoner cant remeberand cba to go back to correct if wrong lol  anyways hope all is well on your front for i have got a stinking cold and putting up with weed stinking out my bedroom until it dries lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 30, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> nice going on the hash- i hope to improve on my last debarkle when the time comes lol- how was the brownies ( or was it cookies?) lol- such a stoner cant remeberand cba to go back to correct if wrong lol  anyways hope all is well on your front for i have got a stinking cold and putting up with weed stinking out my bedroom until it dries lol


beats having to play the chase the goose game looking for a smoke. All ya gotta do is wait lool


----------



## DST (Dec 31, 2010)

Yo Highlander, wishing you a Happy Hogmanay and a prosperous 2011 in the Cave. All the best, DST


----------



## mr west (Dec 31, 2010)

Hope u have a good one Highlanderscave mate, happy new year>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 31, 2010)

DST said:


> Yo Highlander, wishing you a Happy Hogmanay and a prosperous 2011 in the Cave. All the best, DST


Hey thanks D my friend means alot. You and your honey have a wonderful evening. Take care!!!



mr west said:


> Hope u have a good one Highlanderscave mate, happy new year>>>>>>>>>>>>


Right back at Westy!! I don't drink anymore and my girlfriend and I are fighting and most of my mates are gone or dead so has the makings of quiet evening. 

Great now she's coming over to make up and I just want to stay pissed at her. What a fucking rollercoaster

Later man


----------



## Hemlock (Dec 31, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey thanks D my friend means alot. You and your honey have a wonderful evening. Take care!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy new year HC, 
Love is grand..LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes isn't it. Happy New Year Hem buddy, may 2011 rain dank on you


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2010)

happy new years hc.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 31, 2010)

whatever you do wherever you go be you and have fun brother!


----------



## las fingerez (Dec 31, 2010)

well said don, have a great night bro  all the best for 2011


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 31, 2010)

Agent Provocateur said:


> nice going on the hash- i hope to improve on my last debarkle when the time comes lol- how was the brownies ( or was it cookies?) lol- such a stoner cant remeberand cba to go back to correct if wrong lol  anyways hope all is well on your front for i have got a stinking cold and putting up with weed stinking out my bedroom until it dries lol


Hey there hon thats to bad that you have a cold  Hope your start to feel better soon. Yeah some strains just have such a strong odor don't they. I have had to get rid of strains before just because they stank!!! 

Brownies came out very good I was quite happy. So what was your debacle last time?? Let me know if I can help ya at all baby, its a real easy learning curve lol

Have a good night Agent!! I'll catch ya latey matey


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 31, 2010)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> happy new years hc.


Back at ya Tryna bro Have a good one!!


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Dec 31, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there hon thats to bad that you have a cold  Hope your start to feel better soon. Yeah some strains just have such a strong odor don't they. I have had to get rid of strains before just because they stank!!!
> 
> Brownies came out very good I was quite happy. So what was your debacle last time?? Let me know if I can help ya at all baby, its a real easy learning curve lol
> 
> Have a good night Agent!! I'll catch ya latey matey



Hehe i was using disposable coffee filters as a makeshift hash sieve- needless to say most of the time they buckled under the stress of the amount of fluid i was pouring in lol


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Highlanders cave said:


> Taking adantage of my new oven
> 
> Have a good one D


Come on man i hope to hell that not an easy bake oven someone got for Christmas.lol For real though hows it been Mr. Highlander ? it's been a minute or two since i found you here and my God that lemon looks truly sick man that is top shelf stuff..Rep on that one and please let me know what you have next...Peace


----------



## DST (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's to you HC in 2011. Happy growing up in them hills bru.

DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 1, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Come on man i hope to hell that not an easy bake oven someone got for Christmas.lol For real though hows it been Mr. Highlander ? it's been a minute or two since i found you here and my God that lemon looks truly sick man that is top shelf stuff..Rep on that one and please let me know what you have next...Peace


Haha nope,,,gave my chick my debit card and told her to pick out a stove. Gots ta keeps em happy you know the score bro lol. Good to hear from you man, I've been real good how bout you. having some of that lemon right now, its got a real nice taste and high.

Took some shots of the budroom at lights out last night,,,I'll download them and post em. 

Take it easy stinkbud hope things are going good!!





DST said:


> Here's to you HC in 2011. Happy growing up in them hills bru.
> 
> DST


I raise my cuppa to ya D, cheers mate. I'd send ya some good karma back at ya but I think your over flowing with it lol. Thats ok though have a good year my friend, good karma and may the bluebird of happiness shit all over you


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 1, 2011)

*New Years Day update from the cave........*

The lighter colored girls in the 3.5 gal pots are BB and they start coming down today, thinking I'll be pretty cross eyed by tomorrow night lol, there are 7 of them and hoping to pull a couple oz from ea. Also this weekend the rest of the lemon qleaners need to come down,,,last week I took off the colas then a few days later the middles and a few more days later the lowers. Whats left is the lowest buds that were rather larphy but have hardened up nicely!

Also i this room in the middle are 3 Highland Mexican x BB, 4 Calizhar and 4 C-4s and against one of the walls are a dozen single cola bb and against the other wall below the hydrometer are 6 Purple 10 bushes that are a week in or so. The single colas will get the closet budroom all to themselves once the Qleaners are out of there.

I'm sure I'll be looking for excuses to take a break from trimming today so Ill pull some of the girls out later and take some more shots.

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 1, 2011)

amazing hc got some lovley colas going on there bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey las hows it going! Yeah I was taking a bit of a chance with using the bb for an entire run as she is very finicky and will shut right down with anything like a little to much nutes, light leak stuff like that. She's a fussy bitch but she must be good because she has withheld the test of time in my garden...over 3 years.

Finishing up my garden chores before I start trimming,,,moving up from Qleaner this morning to some hash in the bowl...foook me, one hit and its stopped me right in my tracks lol!

Have a good one matey!!! Happy New Year


----------



## mr west (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like we'll be moving this year hahaha. Ive been in the same small flat since june 1996 ffs. We need a bigger place so off to beg the council for a bigger one as swap for two smaller ones lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey that will be nice, think of the possibilities! Good luck!!!

My babies gone home having a late night cup and going back to work. Too funny,,,Marijuana, a Chronic History is on the history channel right now


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Say hey, it's a wonderful day 2011. Yeah all i well HC just finished up my lil SDG and SB grow got a lil over 4 zips not bad for mainly two girls had one Purple Kush go bannana's on me late but the smoke was still fantastic bro, right now i have a newthing going with a Attitude freebie Royal Haze and a Green Poison im going to veg them longer then i ever have at least 60 days and see whatmonster the produce for me...It's in my sig so stop by when you can..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 2, 2011)

looks like fat nuggets all round in the cave as per usual HC!! hope you had a crackin NYE fella!

(your a braver man than me giving the lady your debit card!!!)


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2011)

Hope ur well HC, has that cutey turned up yet


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 3, 2011)

mr west said:


> Hope ur well HC, has that cutey turned up yet


Morning Mr West doing pretty good. Oh you mean my girlfriend?!? She's at the gym right now hopefully getting pumped full of endorphins so she'll be in the mood to get pumped full of something else when she gets done lol. Still keeping my eye out for the seed fairy.

Have a good one buddy! I stil have a little trimming to do today, christ yesterday is just a blur,,,14 straight hours of trimming friggen cant uncross my eyes this morning


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2011)

i got 11 ready at the same time so id emajin ill be in much the same boat as u lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 3, 2011)

Even worse when your sick. Must be lil ganja princess is wearing you out lol. My baby wants to go out for breakfast, oh well maybe dessert at home lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 3, 2011)

No dessert. Lovely brunch, pop in to the finest jewelry shop in town, where they know her pretty well, and pick out a diamond stud (a xmas present, not in the habit of popping in and picking up a 1/4 carot on a whim) and still didn't get laid. Pretty shallow, huh? Except that I'm not shallow, starting to feel more like a flower thats not getting nurished. Fun times


----------



## mr west (Jan 3, 2011)

I put up with something similer for almost a year at the start of the decade. Its not good for ya soul, i ended up resenting everything she did. I was so glad wen it finished, such a freeing relife. I hope it works out for ya man but dunt sell yourself short, your worth more man.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> No dessert. Lovely brunch, pop in to the finest jewelry shop in town, where they know her pretty well, and pick out a diamond stud (a xmas present, not in the habit of popping in and picking up a 1/4 carot on a whim) and still didn't get laid. Pretty shallow, huh? Except that I'm not shallow, starting to feel more like a flower thats not getting nurished. Fun times


I think I might have walked a mile in those shoes and its not fun...Hope it gets better my friend.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 4, 2011)

What say guys. Start of a new day and Im starting it off with some black hash! Liftoff!! Two days of rain has melted most of the snow here  but forcast is for snow all week


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 4, 2011)

Blast off with the Black HASH, yeah Man...
Snow All week, oh my...looks like sunny and 75 here...I know it gets better somewhere, but I just haven't found it yet..LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 4, 2011)

Ha ha I dont dont know brother lol Ive been to most states in the union and I like my mile high mountain and the 6th great lake only a few miles away. Skiing in the winter and water skiing in the summer. Citrus industry is taking a big hit I see on the news this morning down there. If your in the state that I think your in, I've been there 25 or 30 times

Have a good one brudder, I think Im going to see just how high I can get this morning. Cant drink my problems away anymore


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ha ha I dont dont know brother lol Ive been to most states in the union and I like my mile high mountain and the 6th great lake only a few miles away. Skiing in the winter and water skiing in the summer. Citrus industry is taking a big hit I see on the news this morning down there. If your in the state that I think your in, I've been there 25 or 30 times
> 
> Have a good one brudder, I think Im going to see just how high I can get this morning. Cant drink my problems away anymore


Do it My Man smoke your brains out fuck that whiskey!!!!!
Yeah looks like the boys did take a hit on the cirtus but those who survived will make a bunch of money....
Hunker down and stay safe Brother!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 4, 2011)

Like to say you inspired me to take some pics Don but I took them this morning, didn't want to post at the same time you posted yours. So I went and did some shit and now I'm back hehe and getting stoned to the bone. This last batch of hash I made is pretty killa. Made some full melt and some regular high grade pressed some didn't press some. Conclusion,,,even though the full melt was cool to see it bubble and all and the taste was like fuel, I'm thinking that its not worth the loss of yeild to freeze trim that is still fresh. I could not differentiate weather the high was that much better or even better at all than the dry trim that was used, but then again the hash from the dry trim is as good as any I've every smoked and quite possibly better. Toasted to the bone hope that ramble made sense. 

Back to some pics,, The little girl in the pic above will keep the Blueberry line going.
In the nursery and out in front of it are Calizhar and C-4.
The 3 little bonzai bushes in the black pan are lemon Qleaner.
The single older mother is the indica Qleaner.

I like it when the veg room clears out and some room opens up but it cant stay empty for long. And it wont!


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 4, 2011)

Been the busy beaver have you HC...Lookin really good my friend....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 4, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Do it My Man smoke your brains out fuck that whiskey!!!!!
> Yeah looks like the boys did take a hit on the cirtus but those who survived will make a bunch of money....
> Hunker down and stay safe Brother!!


Seems like I've been doing a lot of hunkering down lately, and yes it's quite amazing that I'm still here with the amount of booze that I used to drink lol.



Hemlock said:


> Been the busy beaver have you HC...Lookin really good my friend....


Thanks hem, going to be honing in on keeper phenos. Their mothers in the flower room are starting to look impressive and they are only about 3 weeks in. I'll take some pics. No more harvests for 4-5 weeks, shoot that seems like a long time lol 

Have a good one brudder!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'ts all in your mind man,lol 4-5 weeks hell i've never cloned or started from them ever so im going to start dropping seeds this time around as soon as my girls in flower show pistals and be ready for the new as the old is finishing..I have lots of beens and will be crossing some...


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> No dessert. Lovely brunch, pop in to the finest jewelry shop in town, where they know her pretty well, and pick out a diamond stud (a xmas present, not in the habit of popping in and picking up a 1/4 carot on a whim) and still didn't get laid. Pretty shallow, huh? Except that I'm not shallow, starting to feel more like a flower thats not getting nurished. Fun times


and people wonder why i'm single lmao  lovely looking ladies bro they'll fill out in no time


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks las I wish I was too. I'll take some pics of those clones' mothers that are in the budroom, they are starting to look nice.


----------



## DST (Jan 5, 2011)

To be honest, I am kinda with Don on this one, HC all this bag nonsense and different this that and the next thing....when you are smoking pure trichomes, that's it, you are smoking pure trichomes, no matter what form they come in they are going to bake your arse proper. So like you say, is it worth it to go pure anal on it and get less..or not.

Little yins are looking sweet.

Peace, DST




Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 1362942Like to say you inspired me to take some pics Don but I took them this morning, didn't want to post at the same time you posted yours. So I went and did some shit and now I'm back hehe and getting stoned to the bone. This last batch of hash I made is pretty killa. Made some full melt and some regular high grade pressed some didn't press some. Conclusion,,,even though the full melt was cool to see it bubble and all and the taste was like fuel, I'm thinking that its not worth the loss of yeild to freeze trim that is still fresh. I could not differentiate weather the high was that much better or even better at all than the dry trim that was used, but then again the hash from the dry trim is as good as any I've every smoked and quite possibly better. Toasted to the bone hope that ramble made sense.
> 
> Back to some pics,, The little girl in the pic above will keep the Blueberry line going.
> In the nursery and out in front of it are Calizhar and C-4.
> ...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 5, 2011)

Kool D good karma  

Well I hooked up a couple of speakers in the veg and flower room a little while ago and gave both rooms a good cleaning, don't know why I never did it before. Much nicer all around and the plants will dig the vibrations from the sound waves and it creates a positive energy flow,,,unless the plants dont like my singing. Have to go get cleaned up, my girl is taking me out to lunch, must be a blue moon lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 5, 2011)

its a new moon mate or was the other day lol


----------



## DST (Jan 6, 2011)

just make sure you don't play em techno, HC, hehe.


Highlanders cave said:


> Kool D good karma
> 
> Well I hooked up a couple of speakers in the veg and flower room a little while ago and gave both rooms a good cleaning, don't know why I never did it before. Much nicer all around and the plants will dig the vibrations from the sound waves and it creates a positive energy flow,,,unless the plants dont like my singing. Have to go get cleaned up, my girl is taking me out to lunch, must be a blue moon lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 6, 2011)

mr west said:


> its a new moon mate or was the other day lol


Morning westy how are ya, kickin your cold? I haven't given up hope 




DST said:


> just make sure you don't play em techno, HC, hehe.


Haha ok. I'm a product of the 70's, their more likely going to be listening to Pink Floyd and Led Zepillion


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2011)

hahahah youll be in there crooning to your girls next HC! i do( shhhh) re the bubble i quite fancy trying some but i think it will be just like the butane oil ill make it try it and think better of the ice hash. you can tick it off the list now. i even gave my butane tube away lol. 

enjoy the lunch man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 6, 2011)

Morning Don, I'm looking forward to the next batch of hash, prolly sometime next week, kept the trimmings seperated by strain and gots a whole lot of BB trim to make hash out of. Think I've got it down now, no green matter just trics when ya dump the water out its kinda honey colored, not green. Speaking of bb, its time for a smoke!

Have a good one brudder!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2011)

nicely done lad! i love mixing the strains, last lot i ran had about half a dozen in, it was such a confused high. not up or down but both all at once. really quite like a stimulant rather than stoned. enjoy your toke lad, i just picked up a bag of some ok green, its amber triched and about 2.5 grams, i did see a slightly brown mouldy patch but for the most part its kanny. came in a wrap of a bloody lasses weekly magazine ffs. dealers are going to the dogs


----------



## mr west (Jan 6, 2011)

beats having baggys all over the place tho lol. Hey HC im almost over the cold now lol tho its lingering a bity in my sinuses making my ear and teach ache a bit today. But other than that its all good.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 6, 2011)

Good to hear buddy send that cold on its miserable way! Things are looking up here too, feeling better today and the garden's been getting alot of attention. Lunch with my chick started out terrible but we got over it and had a good time and are doing better at the moment lol. I cooked us up a nice dinner last night...chicken breast, sweet potatoe, steamed spinach and rice and had a nice evening later on. No shit man, I went without an oven for the better part of a year, it's nice to be able to cook again lol. The local eating establishments are going to miss us though 

Having a few cups and a couple of bowls of bb before I go give the girls some love. It's going to start snowing today and not supposed to stop until Monday. I love that, get a very peaceful feeling when it snows and with work slow right now I'm just chillen at home a lot

Talk to ya!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2011)

me too hc love that calm still feeling when its snowing big flakes. even better tucked up indoors nug with a smoke! think were going to have another blast of snow tonight. 

take it easy in the cave lad! BB at the ready


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 6, 2011)

Haha hey bro I'd like to put that avalon soundtrack on a loop and pipe it into my girls. Subliminal motivation lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 6, 2011)

hahah i hear prince phillip play classical to his plants too. probably bollocks tho...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 6, 2011)

Took a bunch of pics of the Calizhar, they are on day 24 of 12/12. This is a group shot....ended up with 4 ladies, 2 shorter phenos and 2 taller. And they all are a little dif lol. I'll throw the pics up one plant at a time from here, first up number 1.....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 6, 2011)

Calizhar #1....one of the shorter phenos, she doubled in size in flower but just barely. She has good resin production already and is def a single cola gal, only downside to her so far besides not being overly tall is the high leaf to calyx ratio


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 6, 2011)

Still a nice looking girl...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 6, 2011)

Calizhar#4 the other shorter phenotype. Not quite the same structure or color, the #1 clones look like they are built to carry more weight and are going in the next run before #4s


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 6, 2011)

Calizhar #2...one of the taller phenos she could have potential. Going to be a nice cola on top we will see how the bottom turns out. She also has good tric production


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 6, 2011)

Calizhar #3...The other taller pheno this one has good plant strucure as well and is going to produce a nice tall cola. It looks like 2 and 3 have potential for weight and the next run going in, in a week or two are going to be predominately cali's with #4 not making it into this next run


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 6, 2011)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Still a nice looking girl...


Thanks man yeah she's frosty as fuk already cant wait to see how she turns out


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Hemlock (Jan 6, 2011)

AHH Cabin fever the first Day HC..LOL....
10 outta 10 presentation
Plants Look Fukin stellar!!!!!
Gotta know the meaning behind the Snake tat????


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 6, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> AHH Cabin fever the first Day HC..LOL....
> 10 outta 10 presentation
> Plants Look Fukin stellar!!!!!
> Gotta know the meaning behind the Snake tat????


Hows it going hem my friend, chilly night tonight again down there? Hey I wanted to talk to you about your jack widow but I will later on your thread. Thanks for taking a peek, it took a couple of hours for the shoot. Our buddy D was the inspiration for the shot with the jars  As far that tat goes, I used to be an avid bowhunter...hunted moose in New Foundland, killed a couple of caibou bulls in northern Quebec not far from the Artic (I should take a shot of the antlers they are out on my front porch they are friggen mammoth), I could go on lol so hence the arrow, and the the snakes represents the fact that I'm a bad boy 

Catch ya later man have a good night


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Hemlock (Jan 6, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hows it going hem my friend, chilly night tonight again down there? Hey I wanted to talk to you about your jack widow but I will later on your thread. Thanks for taking a peek, it took a couple of hours for the shoot. Our buddy D was the inspiration for the shot with the jars  As far that tat goes, I used to be an avid bowhunter...hunted moose in New Foundland, killed a couple of caibou bulls in northern Quebec not far from the Artic (I should take a shot of the antlers they are out on my front porch they are friggen mammoth), I could go on lol so hence the arrow, and the the snakes represents the fact that I'm a bad boy
> 
> Catch ya later man have a good night


I knew there was a story there!!! Rock ON...
Clones Look Great first class


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 7, 2011)

those clones look super healthy man, as do the other plants. my clones usually go a lil' yellow.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2011)

so were all showing off our tubs eh! wish i had some jars to compete  

bad boy for life HC!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> so were all showing off our tubs eh! wish i had some jars to compete
> 
> bad boy for life HC!!!


 i havn't filled jars in quite a while.. too


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 7, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> I knew there was a story there!!! Rock ON...
> Clones Look Great first class


Hows it going Hem. Just sitting down to make my rounds, a little late today lol. Morning garden chores and then my daughter came by for lunch. Couple of errands and just getting back from the hydro store. Looks like my gal and I are going to see Little Fukers tonight so I have about 2 hours to get baked for it, maybe with a little transplanting mixed in. 

Those are indica Qleaner cuttings,,,crowd pleaser but very strong smell that I'm not overly fond of. 9 week strain but the heaviest yeilder of all of subbys gear that I went through. 

Well its about time to break out some bb and some hash and do some bong rips!!

Talk to ya!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> those clones look super healthy man, as do the other plants. my clones usually go a lil' yellow.


They are pretty healthy looking now, lets hope they still are in a couple of weeks. Think I'm starting to get an excess of clones...can only run so many through a month 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> so were all showing off our tubs eh! wish i had some jars to compete
> 
> Hey buddy! Yeah I thought about that afterwards, not the best time to show off jars when so many are low or out lol
> 
> ...


Haha you know it my brother!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 7, 2011)

hey hc,hows the snow?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 7, 2011)

Fookers they were wrong, supposed to start tonight now lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2011)

Couldn't resist........ : !)


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 8, 2011)

WOW thats FUCKIN COOL!!!!!!! Rock ON HC!


----------



## DST (Jan 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 1367168
> https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/1367169d1294358502-highlanders-perpetual-bb-ice-void-img_1959.jpg


I prefer this one!!!


----------



## doniawon (Jan 8, 2011)

nice cabin HC.. i live in the mountains too. how big was that bass up there?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey man! that one was 6.5 lbs...I knew where it lived in this little lake, tried to catch it all summer it would either hang me up or break the line lol


----------



## doniawon (Jan 8, 2011)

well i see you finally got his ass.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2011)

Haha yeah he finally made the mistake of heading for deeper water after he was hooked, after that it was easy to play him in... was about to net him and then gave him one last chance, put the net back down in the boat and reached down and grabbed him lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 8, 2011)

Hey HC,

Have you transplanted during flower? would you recommend it?
Anyone please chime in


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2011)

I don't think transplanting is that much of a shock especially if you have a nice rootball to begin with. Oh right though your not in soil so I guess I not really sure in your case.

Taking a lot of coffee and bowl breaks, Ancient Atronaut Theory is on the History channel all afternoon, I love that stuff and ancient history is so cool but the Theory is some absolute mind blowing stuff. Their is so much blind faith around the world it's disgusting haha. Every single religon with the possible exception of Buddism have one thing in common

Cheers lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 8, 2011)

+rep HC, when i can. i've never really looked at transplant shock as a serious problem. in soil that is.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2011)

ive done it a couple of times to no ill effect in fact id say the plants welcomed it but the later in flower if its root ball is really compacted it might not make much difference.

badass antlers HC, that rthing must have been some clem!


----------



## mr west (Jan 8, 2011)

Im lost and confused lol


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 8, 2011)

hey HIGHLANDER - i'm sub'd.... for your ICE baby.... I just ordered ICE beans.... as it is the only strain that I want and don't have. So you a mother ICE going now - has she recovered?


----------



## doniawon (Jan 8, 2011)

View attachment 1370617View attachment 1370615


Highlanders cave said:


> Haha yeah he finally made the mistake of heading for deeper water after he was hooked, after that it was easy to play him in... was about to net him and then gave him one last chance, put the net back down in the boat and reached down and grabbed him lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks good, I'm gonna pull up a chair and a bowl and enjoy.


cof


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 8, 2011)

hey whats the word HC? long time brother, hope all is well in your green cave..


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 9, 2011)

just checkin in here. i think if gonna xplant in flower do it asap. but ive done it. no problems. subd HC my jar is pitifull compared but gimme a few weeks.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> +rep HC, when i can. i've never really looked at transplant shock as a serious problem. in soil that is.


Back at ya Tryna cheers for the good vibes!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive done it a couple of times to no ill effect in fact id say the plants welcomed it but the later in flower if its root ball is really compacted it might not make much difference.
> 
> badass antlers HC, that rthing must have been some clem!


Yes they def like being transplanted into larger pots,,,who doesn't like to stretch their legs lol.

Thanks Don, how you doing buddy your beans crack? And yes that thing was some clem!!! Whats clem haha??



mr west said:


> Im lost and confused lol


I know the feelng, I'm confused and lost hehe



Kiki007 said:


> hey HIGHLANDER - i'm sub'd.... for your ICE baby.... I just ordered ICE beans.... as it is the only strain that I want and don't have. So you a mother ICE going now - has she recovered?


Awesome Kiki I'd love to watch someone else grow some Ice. Its easily my fav, I'll help you do some pheno searching if you plan on cloning. I have 6 Ice cuttings that should be rooting any day. After running her for two years I finally had to reveg my last girl, took the cuttings and then chucked her. When do you plan on cracking your seeds, we may be growing the same dank at the same time 



doniawon said:


> View attachment 1370617View attachment 1370615


What a chunker on your wall, I like the driftwood its attached to also!! Nice one man! What strain are those buds, they look very tasty



curious old fart said:


> Looks good, I'm gonna pull up a chair and a bowl and enjoy.
> 
> 
> cof


Hows it going cof, whats the flavor of the day? Thanks for swinging by!



reggaerican said:


> hey whats the word HC? long time brother, hope all is well in your green cave..


Hey Reg buddy good to hear from you!! I was about to start asking around to see what had happened to ya. Last I had heard you were heading down to get your dog back. Things ok? Hope so for you.

Anyhoo I'm glad to see your still around my friend, I'll talk to ya


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 9, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> just checkin in here. i think if gonna xplant in flower do it asap. but ive done it. no problems. subd HC my jar is pitifull compared but gimme a few weeks.


Hey man hows it going! I have to wake my gal up and kick her out of bed lol. Her and her daughter have a bunch of horses to take care of ( only one is theirs) on weekend mornings. Talk to ya


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2011)

Whats mr cave shmoking today>>>>>>>>>>>>cheese. I can seee blues skies wall to wall here again today drying up nice for a game on thursday.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 9, 2011)

Howdy mr west, snowy again here today. I think...its not even light out yet lol. Couldn't sleep this mornin, been up for a couple of hours. Wakey bakey with some bb today. Its pretty much all I have plus about a half a z of some lemon qleaner. And hash.


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2011)

sounds like u have enough for a day or three, im gonna have to sacrifice another lady today or tomorrow or i could buy some council hash thats a bit wiffy but 35 a half its a maybe lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> sounds like u have enough for a day or three, im gonna have to sacrifice another lady today or tomorrow or i could buy some council hash thats a bit wiffy but 35 a half its a maybe lol.


Yeah I hear ya, Should I cut a tad early or should I do something else. On the bright side at least ya got weed in your near future.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 9, 2011)

Shit it seems like the veg room was just empty a few days ago.......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2011)

thats awesome.. what do u keep mothers under??


----------



## doniawon (Jan 9, 2011)

View attachment 1371261DJ's FLO and some mystery purple stuff.. after the bong rip this morning not impressed with the purple stuff but love the flo. And i think im snowed in this morning. View attachment 1371266so time to load the bong again. this is my other fish. the driftwood guy was 7 pounds and this one is 8.


----------



## DST (Jan 9, 2011)

Fukking bairns everywhere HC!!! Got some pipeline there bru!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thats awesome.. what do u keep mothers under??


I don't typically keep mothers, just keep cloning clones, although I had an indica Qleaner thats been hanging around all winter...just flipped her last night after recently taking 15 cuttings from it. Sometimes the girls that are in veg will hang out in the budroom during the day under the 1k but pretty much all vegging is done with cfls



doniawon said:


> View attachment 1371261DJ's FLO and some mystery purple stuff.. after the bong rip this morning not impressed with the purple stuff but love the flo. And i think im snowed in this morning. View attachment 1371266so time to load the bong again. this is my other fish. the driftwood guy was 7 pounds and this one is 8.


Mystery stuff sure is purple isn't it, yeah I get pretty spoiled with my weed, its like when someone offers you a bowl I take it to be polite lol



DST said:


> Fukking bairns everywhere HC!!! Got some pipeline there bru!


Wats crackalakin D my friend, thanks for taking a peek. They grow like weeds don't they lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2011)

lol.. nooo dont be weed snob lol..i am one on the inside!


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey Reg buddy good to hear from you!! I was about to start asking around to see what had happened to ya. Last I had heard you were heading down to get your dog back. Things ok? Hope so for you.

Anyhoo I'm glad to see your still around my friend, I'll talk to ya[/QUOTE]

ya man ill is back to normal again just had a dark cloud following me around for a while.. but i found a job, got my dog back, got the lab all put back together and got a new lady in my life.. woohoo sunny days!!! thanks for your concern brother i missed ya..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 9, 2011)

A few years ago when I was still buying bud I saved a few seeds that I found in one of the bags of prolly the best weed that I had bought. It actually had a flavor and was potent. I germed those seeds and grew out a mom. I went through 3 generations with that bagseed strain just to see if it would get any better, but it ended up not even being close to everything else that I had been running lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2011)

new girl + growing= mixed feelings.. but whutup regg, glad you on the up n up.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 9, 2011)

reggaerican said:


> Hey Reg buddy good to hear from you!! I was about to start asking around to see what had happened to ya. Last I had heard you were heading down to get your dog back. Things ok? Hope so for you.
> 
> Anyhoo I'm glad to see your still around my friend, I'll talk to ya


ya man ill is back to normal again just had a dark cloud following me around for a while.. but i found a job, got my dog back, got the lab all put back together and got a new lady in my life.. woohoo sunny days!!! thanks for your concern brother i missed ya..[/QUOTE]

Sunny days...good to hear man. And you got your dog back, thats very cool. I was kind of thinking, considering were you were going, that you could very well be dead. I remember rolling into LA late one night when I was 21. I slept in the car because it was so late, with a switchblade next to me. Found out later that it was East LA we had spent the night in. Young n dumb!

And very very cool about your knew lady!! Awesome!! Me I'm pretty much still in the same place lol


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 9, 2011)

haha the things we will do in our youth! i c the perpetual is still going strong, thats nice to see.. mine is just now getting off the ground,2 weeks into flower now with the purple cottons in round, in the seond round a have a mix of strains they are in there third day of flower.. but for the third round and from there on it will be bak to my purps.. hopefully i will have some pics up tonight.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 9, 2011)

Kool kool yes you are rockin man, Ill check things out. You doing 2 week cycles or 4?

Look forward to the pics, have a good one brother!


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Calizhar#4 the other shorter phenotype. Not quite the same structure or color, the #1 clones look like they are built to carry more weight and are going in the next run before #4s
> 
> View attachment 1366809View attachment 1366810View attachment 1366811View attachment 1366813View attachment 1366812





Highlanders cave said:


> Calizhar #2...one of the taller phenos she could have potential. Going to be a nice cola on top we will see how the bottom turns out. She also has good tric production
> 
> View attachment 1366832View attachment 1366833View attachment 1366834View attachment 1366829View attachment 1366827





Highlanders cave said:


> Calizhar #3...The other taller pheno this one has good plant strucure as well and is going to produce a nice tall cola. It looks like 2 and 3 have potential for weight and the next run going in, in a week or two are going to be predominately cali's with #4 not making it into this next run
> 
> 
> View attachment 1366887View attachment 1366886View attachment 1366882View attachment 1366878


Ahhh, I see now said the blind man lmao


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> A few years ago when I was still buying bud I saved a few seeds that I found in one of the bags of prolly the best weed that I had bought. It actually had a flavor and was potent. I germed those seeds and grew out a mom. I went through 3 generations with that bagseed strain just to see if it would get any better, but it ended up not even being close to everything else that I had been running lol


that sucks, i always figured the big ppl who do the 1,000lbs plus would atleast choose good genetics for the way they treat the bud afterward


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2011)

big ass indi leaves.. love em... sativa leaves remind me of freddy krueger.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 9, 2011)

I like it, Like it, I like it like THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 9, 2011)

Why thank you mr west for the bump 

Yeah their friggen huge, I should take a shot of my hand with one of them. They are all getting prime spot in the garden right nowtoo. I usually fill a 30 -36 sq ft footprint under the light, but since I have taken the bb bushes out everything is inside of a nice cozy 20 sq ft. For another week anyways lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 9, 2011)

Hahaha And you as well Mr Hemlock sir!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2011)

lol, hope they enjoy the space!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 9, 2011)

They are and I cant stay out of there lol. All the new gals are starting to morpf into their own. I'm at the early stages of pheno picking, got the next batch of girls picked out and transplanted into big girl pots


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> They are and I cant stay out of there lol. All the new gals are starting to morpf into their own. I'm at the early stages of pheno picking, got the next batch of girls picked out and transplanted into big girl pots


Big Girl pots LOL


----------



## mr west (Jan 9, 2011)

big girl everything lol. I was just saying to my gal hopw big ur space is and we laughed, could almost get all of my flat in that space hehehehehe. Crazy shits. Loving the leafs lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> big girl everything lol. I was just saying to my gal hopw big ur space is and we laughed, could almost get all of my flat in that space hehehehehe. Crazy shits. Loving the leafs lol


 It's not that big lol 

Smoking some of the hair from the dog that bit me right now. Topped my late morning bowl with some hash and wiped the shit right out of me haha ended up taking a nap and took a while to get rolling again. Girl is getting a pizza from the place she works part time... the place got robbed last night. break in after hours, Knew where the safe was and cut it out of the floor. Three nights ago another business a couple miles in the opposite direction from me was robbed. Lot of house break ins around here this winter, sadly I have had to start keeping a gun in the bedroom. My big black shepard is the first line of defense that they would have to get through though!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> It's not that big lol
> 
> Smoking some of the hair from the dog that bit me right now. Topped my late morning bowl with some hash and wiped the shit right out of me haha ended up taking a nap and took a while to get rolling again. Girl is getting a pizza from the place she works part time... the place got robbed last night. break in after hours, Knew where the safe was and cut it out of the floor. Three nights ago another business a couple miles in the opposite direction from me was robbed. Lot of house break ins around here this winter, sadly I have had to start keeping a gun in the bedroom. My big black shepard is the first line of defense that they would have to get through though!


u said they knew where the safe was. and that another business was robbed. did they have special info about that robbery too like the location of the safe or something?sounds fishy. but dont be sad cause if u need u wont be. trust me man i been there. but hopefully the dog will scare em away. stay alert.stay safe.


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Kool kool yes you are rockin man, Ill check things out. You doing 2 week cycles or 4?
> 
> Look forward to the pics, have a good one brother!


i think i wanna harvest every week, but for now its on a 2 week cycle untill i get my clones on the right cycle...
just got pics up bro its a party cup jungle..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2011)

sup HC!? shtooooned?

so, have you made any final choices on which of the calizhars are staying the coure? i think #2 looks the producer, but we know this is not all important! number3 doesnt look none too shabby neither haha

burglaries or home invasion? or is it the ame damn thing? either way you dont want bitten off a shep!

happy growing and stay safe man


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup HC!? shtooooned?
> 
> so, have you made any final choices on which of the calizhars are staying the coure? i think #2 looks the producer, but we know this is not all important! number3 doesnt look none too shabby neither haha
> 
> ...


Hey bro! Yup getting there, think I'll be making some bb hash this week, Damn I love that stuff lol

Yeah two and three look like the producers, number one is weird,,,still dark green, lot of trics but quite leafy and smells just terrible!! Like ripe garbage lol. Still have to take pics of the C-4 in the next day or so.

Hey how did you know the name of my dog haha, catch ya later


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2011)

hahah classic SHEP to the rescue! 

hmmmmm ripe garbage smell eh!?!? must be the keeper pheno lmao 

cant wait to knock up some more hash meself i think itll be end of the month tho 

ttfn man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2011)

im ordering some bubble bags soon as i get the gwap.. it should be a good deal, seeing that i should have atleast 7 girls coming down.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah classic SHEP to the rescue!
> 
> hmmmmm ripe garbage smell eh!?!? must be the keeper pheno lmao
> 
> ...


Yeah man your DOGs look like they have a lot of white hairs still. Nice thick tops on those babies, what do you think they will end up being...9 wk strain. 10? Certainly are going to have some weight to them though from the looks. quantity AND quality!

Yeah watch the stinkers be the good one lol



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im ordering some bubble bags soon as i get the gwap.. it should be a good deal, seeing that i should have atleast 7 girls coming down.


Hey thats cool man your going to love it. I just got mine a couple of months ago. imo the two best screen sizes are the 73 and the 90 micron with the second two best sizes being the 45 and the 120. I don't have the 90 or the 45, I wish I did. the 20 bag collects a lot of broken tric heads and and crap. I saw a close up pic recently of whats caught in the 20 bag verses whats caught in the next couple of screens, its a pretty big dif. I have one strain that has bigger tric heads and only gets caught in the 120 bag. I think its the Ice, but it pure rocket fuel!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 10, 2011)

yeah im none too sure ive got the date right for their start so im not 100% but i reckon its 8.5 weeks now. im going to let her finish the best i can, ive got the dehumidifier in the tent now ill be damned if im going to let those colas go mouldy. ive even moved them to the front of the tent so i can keep a close watch lol. 

DST took his at 9.5 i think he said. im gunning for that classic rocklike nugs no hair all amber look. much like your P10  which reminds i need to look n pot em up tonight!

wrap up n keep your powder dry mountain man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 10, 2011)

Awesome!!!!!


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Jan 10, 2011)

care to swap plants? lol  nice looking ladies  x


----------



## SL2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


>


Im late to the party but MAN I had to comment on that BB...Freakin awesome...I had scatched it from my grows but I would like to try that one...Beautiful!!!

Edit: I forgot what breeder? DJ Short? I grew 2 DP that hermied and looked nothin like that...

Nevermind I just saw it was joey weed...lol


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2011)

SL2 late for a party....too busy messing around with those ladies probs!!! Hope you are well bru.

Goedemorgen Meneer Hogelander!!!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 11, 2011)

that top blueberry pics should be an ad for the breeder.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2011)

ill second that shishk, i wouldnt mind a toke on some of that goodness! 

am getting antsy bout the p10 beans HC everything else popped already but ill give em a couple more days, fingers crossed!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 11, 2011)

Agent Provocateur said:


> care to swap plants? lol  nice looking ladies  x


You know that I would swap anything with you baby : ) : )



SL2 said:


> Im late to the party but MAN I had to comment on that BB...Freakin awesome...I had scatched it from my grows but I would like to try that one...Beautiful!!!
> 
> Edit: I forgot what breeder? DJ Short? I grew 2 DP that hermied and looked nothin like that...
> 
> Nevermind I just saw it was joey weed...lol


To be honest man they don't always come out like that, my bb is way finicky,,,she likes to be watered in small amount if you drown it she gets leaf curl and very small dose of nutes only 2 or 3 times during flower and will throw out the occasional seed. She had sisters who would hermi or were weird mutants lol. There were two great phenos and this is the one that I ended up with. 



DST said:


> SL2 late for a party....too busy messing around with those ladies probs!!! Hope you are well bru.
> 
> Goedemorgen Meneer Hogelander!!!


Morgen Herr Grun Dauman : !)



shishkaboy said:


> that top blueberry pics should be an ad for the breeder.


Subcool made a real nice comment about it, I guess he wants to be friends again lol

Hey shiskaboy what's the flavor and the potency like with your Shiskaberry? I'm doing some pheno searching with my Calizhar and C-4 and the both have shiskaberry for the male parent



Don Gin and Ton said:


> ill second that shishk, i wouldnt mind a toke on some of that goodness!
> 
> am getting antsy bout the p10 beans HC everything else popped already but ill give em a couple more days, fingers crossed!


: ( come on beans. I'm sure they will buddy, one was a tad immature but the other looked good


----------



## SL2 (Jan 11, 2011)

DST said:


> SL2 late for a party....too busy messing around with those ladies probs!!! Hope you are well bru.
> 
> Goedemorgen Meneer Hogelander!!!


lol Whats up D. .. opknoping daar man. Hoop dat u en de vrouw zijn goed ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 11, 2011)

yeah ive been praying to the ganja gods they make it!

interestingly shishka told me that the shishkaberry he's running is the same as the avalon bean i just ordered except the male and female are reversed. blueberry and afghani.
anyway im working on a way round posting tings


----------



## SL2 (Jan 11, 2011)

Cave you have some of the most beautiful plants I have every seen and your pics are second to none my friend...hats off to ya bro...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah ive been praying to the ganja gods they make it!
> 
> interestingly shishka told me that the shishkaberry he's running is the same as the avalon bean i just ordered except the male and female are reversed. blueberry and afghani.
> anyway im working on a way round posting tings


Cripes seems like I have bb in everything lol. Except the tga strains subbys very biased against any breeders bb. Cant possibly be another strain that smells and tastes better than his 
I have 3 Highland Mexican x BB going into their 6th wk. They were freebies. Lot of peeps on the Chimera forums would gnaw your arm off for a pack of those beans, but with a 12 week flower and low yeild the shit better be like acid if it wants to stay in my stable lol

Oh shit I hope the seed fairy didn't hear me say that!! No no I love bb seed fairy the more the better. Especially crosses 



SL2 said:


> Cave you have some of the most beautiful plants I have every seen and your pics are second to none my friend...hats off to ya bro...


Thank ya my friend. I love to grow and pheno searching is part of the game!


----------



## DST (Jan 11, 2011)

bedankt jongen,  

Maar een dingetje met de "online vertalen" - It doesn't do grammer very well. In Dutch the verb "zijn" is at the end of the sentence 

Oh, and u is very formal, normally you would use Je with someone you know....but my Dutch grammer is crap so I am not one to start, haha. 

t'was cool though 

or as I have heard these days, they say - leipe shit ouwe 







SL2 said:


> lol Whats up D. .. opknoping daar man. Hoop dat u en de vrouw zijn goed ...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 11, 2011)

D high school german class...I already told ya I couldn't hold a candle to you dude. High school was in the seventys...Ive forgotten more concerts that Ive seen than most people have been to in their entire lives, much less remember what the fuck German I was about. But I did understand you post. Thanks lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 11, 2011)

Fucking wonderful, you were not even talking to me


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> D high school german class...I already told ya I couldn't hold a candle to you dude. High school was in the seventys...Ive forgotten more concerts that Ive seen than most people have been to in their entire lives, much less remember what the fuck German I was about. But I did understand you post. Thanks lol


Lol, my grad class was 05. 
weed= bringing generations together.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 11, 2011)

highlanders cave said:


> fucking wonderful, you were not even talking to me


lol...lol...lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, my grad class was 05.
> weed= bringing generations together.


Holy Shit HC 2005, fuck me we are gettin old...LOL....but smarter....


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 11, 2011)

lol i got an f for french (we have a-g system over here, a being the best). i really didnt care about it, on my french oral exam (no funny jokes lol) when my examiner asked what i spent my pocket money on i said tobacco and alcohol in french lmao

edit - i was like 15 at the time lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, my grad class was 05.
> weed= bringing generations together.


Yeah man I always hang with younger people, my chick is 11 yrs younger than me I told westy I was going to trade her in though for a couple of 21 yr olds if she doesn't shape up 



Hemlock said:


> lol...lol...lol


Yeah I know, right?? 



las fingerez said:


> lol i got an f for french (we have a-g system over here, a being the best). i really didnt care about it, on my french oral exam (no funny jokes lol) when my examiner asked what i spent my pocket money on i said tobacco and alcohol in french lmao
> 
> edit - i was like 15 at the time lmao


Haha thats funny. To show you what a numbnuts I am I live an hour from the border of french speaking Quebec and I take german in school?!?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2011)

lol. they dont even offer german don here in most public schools.. only french n spanish n latin.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 11, 2011)

I thought I was the only old fcker round here...graduated HS in 1977 for me...lol smoked my first joint at 13 wayback in 73...got my first girl then to but I really didnt know what was up! But I liked the weed! lol

Cave those were the days man, Mott Hoople, Blue Oyster Cult, Robin Trower Deep Purple, Styx, Grand Funk Railroad, Rush 
just to name a few! man Im stoned thinking about it lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 11, 2011)

I was born in 73 lmao had my first spliff in the summer of 89 lol the same year my gal was born.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 11, 2011)

SL2 said:


> I thought I was the only old fcker round here...1977 for me...lol smoked my first joint at 13 wayback in 73...got my first girl then to but I really didnt know what was up! But I liked the weed! lol
> 
> Cave those were the days man, Mott Hoople, Blue Oyster Cult, Robin Trower Deep Purple, Styx, Grand Funk Railroad, Rush
> just to name a few! man Im stoned thinking about it lol


Mott the Hoople...one of the first concerts that I went to, they opened for Johnny Winter in Montreal. Some of the best mescaline was around at that time.
Blue Oyster Cult...awesome light show, Superdome New Orleans 1980 with about 6 other top bands.
Listen to Robin Trower everyday man!!!! love his live version of All Along the Watchtower
Deep Purple...still one of my favorites
Styx...what a walk down memory lane : !)...1976 front row and center, all the old classics. I was a senior and my girlfriend was a freshmen and the hottest chick in high school. We went out for a year, she broke my heart. Never loved anyone as much as her again

Very cool brother I'm glad to hear that,,, stop in any time and shoot the shit!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> I was born in 73 lmao had my first spliff in the summer of 89 lol the same year my gal was born.


Evening you dawg you lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 11, 2011)

How are ya westy mate. Never went on our walk in the snow last night, supposed to tonight though lol. She's at the gym now so she should be pumped full of endorphins. I'm pretty pumped full of thc myself lol


----------



## SL2 (Jan 11, 2011)

Holly shit! How do you remember those dates? lol... either the shroons in the 70's or the coke in the 80's fried my memory...or maybe it was the quaaludes...lol

Im a bow hunter and a fisherman to bro just dont get to go anymore...

My Muley..took me 3 hours to sneak him and 6 to get him out...
View attachment 1376214

Cave you like muscle cars? Here is my last 442 I built. Im an Olds guy...lol
View attachment 1376215


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 11, 2011)

11:11 1/11/11


----------



## SL2 (Jan 11, 2011)

lol...............


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 11, 2011)

I'll bet that was a lot of fun!! Did you leave the velvet on or take it off? I got as far west as Illinois in my bowhunting ventures. Was going to start hunting elk in the rockies before my world took a tumble.

I love your wheels too,,,442 she's a screamer huh! The good old days lol


----------



## SL2 (Jan 11, 2011)

Yea it was. Crawled on my belly for 3 hours and got to 15 yards of him. Shooting them from 300 yard with a rifle your a marksman, killem with two sticks and a sting from up close...thats a HUNTER...lol I would piss off the gun boys when I said that but I like to kick the fence and make the dogs bark...HA! I lived in Reno for several years. We hunted in the Sierra Nevada Mountains. The bow season is in August for 1 month and thay are in velvet at that time. I left it on it bleeds untill the antlers harden. They give the bow hunters first go before the hills are invadted with guns...lol We also flew down to AZ a few times and hunt javelina and that was a lot of fun to. Oh man Elk that would be fun...Ive heard them call in the wild and it gave me chills...lol unreal...

I got that car at 45...I just sold that car 3 years ago. I would have killed myself it I had it when I wa young...lol Yea it had about 500hp, 3200 stall converter, it would smokem down the street...What can I say Ill never grow up cause when you do your OLD! HA! I sold another one I built never finished it though to a roadie for Aerosmith off of ebay...


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2011)

Sick car SL2!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

nice muscle car man, 500 bhp, shiiiiit


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2011)

all i can say is tropic thunder lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 12, 2011)

Great Pic HC!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 12, 2011)

Top of the morning gentlemen. Another snowy day in the green mountains....yes!! lol Wakey bakey with some lemon Qleaner today. The cali's and c-4 are in their 5th week now and looking pretty shweet!! It's getting hard to stay out of the bud room. About to go wake them up with some Gary Jules...they like mellow stuff early lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 12, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Great Pic HC!!!


Morning buddy! Thats SL2's mule deer that he took with a bow. Awesome accomplishment


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 12, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Morning buddy! Thats SL2's mule deer that he took with a bow. Awesome accomplishment


My bad Bro thought that was u...Great Pic SL2....
They call him.............BOW KILLER...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Hemlock (Jan 12, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 1377128View attachment 1377127


Holy SHIT HC...Now thats a fuckin rack!!!

didn't see the rack in the boat till I took a closer look,,,,,,OH MY


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 12, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Holy SHIT HC...Now thats a fuckin rack!!!
> 
> didn't see the rack in the boat till I took a closer look,,,,,,OH MY


The one in the boat came on the last full day we were there


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 12, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> The one in the boat came on the last full day we were there


Can u say where u where???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

so whats the deal are you guys ninja deer hunters or what!?!? awesome stuff HC


----------



## mr west (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 12, 2011)

I didn't say that was me 

Northern Quebec not far from the Hudson Straits. The airport that we flew into was about the size of my house and from there we took a bush plane out. Natives there are called Inuits. One of my more memorable hunting trips


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

nice pic fred when did you go deer hunting?  jks jks


----------



## SL2 (Jan 12, 2011)

DST said:


> Sick car SL2!!!


 Thanks DST wish I still had it...



Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice muscle car man, 500 bhp, shiiiiit


 Thanks Don it wa fun to drive...1970 again...HA!



mr west said:


> all i can say is tropic thunder lol


 lmao I didnt get the part though...HA! 



Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 1377128View attachment 1377127


AWESOME caribou Cave...how was the meat? Moose is very good..


----------



## SL2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I didn't say that was me
> 
> Northern Quebec not far from the Hudson Straits. The airport that we flew into was about the size of my house and from there we took a bush plane out. Natives there are called Inuits. One of my more memorable hunting trips


Awh man I bet that was a funtastic trip...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 12, 2011)

Meat was good, but for some reason the steaks were tough so I ended up making them all into some real good jerky


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

hmmmmmm *caribou * jerky *homer drooool*


----------



## SL2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hmmmmmm *caribou * jerky *homer drooool*


lmao too funny


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

my grandpa made me some deer sausage last month n a few steaks unique tste i cooked it with onions..mmmmmmmmmm..
my first wild animal i ate.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2011)

venison is the nuts!!! nothing like a bit of instant gout.

Inuits....were they dressed like this? lol


----------



## SL2 (Jan 12, 2011)

I use to eat wild animal all the time but she got loose and ran off...lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

hahahah badum tisssss. 

me and a couple of mates have a bet going on who'll get gout first, thank fully im not odds fave as i dont drink red wine.


----------



## DST (Jan 12, 2011)

ah, red wine is a fave tipple of mine...who am I kidding, one of the many fave tipples. I also have one of those Inuit knives that looks kind of like a mezzaluna knife..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

you can be in on the bet if you like its like the dead pool hahah. red wine pate' excessive alcohol cocaine all goutastic


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 12, 2011)

SL2 said:


> I use to eat wild animal all the time but she got loose and ran off...lol


Good one! Made me almost spill my bowl!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah badum tisssss.
> 
> me and a couple of mates have a bet going on who'll get gout first, thank fully im not odds fave as i dont drink red wine.


Sorry donny but its alcohol in general and especially beer that's going to contribute to your friends gout. And yes red meat too lol. But the kicker for you guys is that if your british your 5 times more likely to develope gout. Cards are already stacked against ya, at least by smoking dope ya stopping cancer cells from dividing. Human cells are programmed to die, and weed just makes sure that they do haha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 12, 2011)

shiiiiiit i drink a load of beer  and love me a good steak, 5 times more likelyyour kiddin me man how have they worked that out? good to know that weed is on my side haha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2011)

red meat and beer bad for gout? no wonder my grandfather has that problem. he's an avid bow hunter tho, and a fisherman. but the gout had him n and out the Docs constantly. he quit smoking tho but wont stop the bottle.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 12, 2011)

dst said:


> ah, red wine is a fave tipple of mine...who am i kidding, one of the many fave tipples. I also have one of those inuit knives that looks kind of like a mezzaluna knife..


lol...lol...

That makes 2 of uf D to much tipple from time to time....Keeps a man healthy weathly and wise..LOL



LMAO
Mr West In Agent Journal

Originally Posted by *mr west*  
be strict with them, iced water the lot, great big long periods of dark

LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2011)

*Update from the cave.....*

Well the bud room is full again, the next batch went in yesterday. The first batch consist of 3 Highland Mexican x BB at 6 weeks of flower, 4 Calizhar and 4 C-4 at day 31 and 6 Purple 10s at 3.5 wks of flower
In the run that went in yesterday there are 9 Calizhar clones, 2 C-4 from the original seed run and the indica Qleaner mother. Doing some pheno hunting with the new strains, the zhars have some interesting characteristics more so than the C-4. Been reading the Chimeras' forums trying to get an idea of what to look for and had a couple of nice pics of the calizhar but my pc just shut down for weekly upgrades or something and it looks like I lost em lol


----------



## mr west (Jan 13, 2011)

im guessing the post gal didn't come again, more four play needed me thinks lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

and the circle turns again eh HC hope you get some winners pheno wise man. you were after those strains for ome time


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2011)

I dont think she even came yesterday lol. We have gotten about a foot of snow since yesterday and its still snowing


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and the circle turns again eh HC hope you get some winners pheno wise man. you were after those strains for ome time


Yeah I hope so too lol, just looking for a mum or two and then off to another breeder. Going to be picking up some of BOGs gear as soon as I can swing it.

Found the pics! These are Calizhar, I have 4 dif phenos to work with and one of them is turning red already so it might be the one below. She's labeled # 4 and I have six of her clones in veg that now look like they will be getting some extra attention!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 13, 2011)

breathtaking hc nearly choked on my tea lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 13, 2011)

hahaha now i may have something you may well be very interested in ive got a pack of beans that are heaths black rose x Bog's Sour bubble.

^^^
looking grand buddy!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2011)

Lest someone gets the wrong idea, those are not my pics above lol. Just doing research on which phenotypes to look for : !)


----------



## SL2 (Jan 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Lest someone gets the wrong idea, those are not my pics above lol. Just doing research on which phenotypes to look for : !)


UG! Now you tell me&#8230;.I just had a pre mature ejaculation&#8230;. lol
That first pic is a red x bro. That&#8217;s some beautiful bud&#8230;


----------



## doniawon (Jan 13, 2011)

nice buds once again .. HC.. see if i can rep ya again.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah I hope so too lol, just looking for a mum or two and then off to another breeder. Going to be picking up some of BOGs gear as soon as I can swing it.
> 
> Found the pics! These are Calizhar, I have 4 dif phenos to work with and one of them is turning red already so it might be the one below. She's labeled # 4 and I have six of her clones in veg that now look like they will be getting some extra attention!!


wow HIGHLANDER - do you wanna be my bofriend?? With pics like that.... wew! j/k. that's awesome darlin... just downright awesome!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2011)

damn nice hc, how far from finish?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2011)

Arhhhhhhhhh....I am never posting a shot of someone elses pics again. I SAID I WAS RESEARCHING CALIZHAR ON CHIMERAS FORUM AND FOUND THESE TWO DIF PHENOTYPES!! As soon as I posted them I started wondering if this was going to happen lol. 

Ya got my hopes up my Agent baby, then I saw the j/k part lol. Sweetness I have some pics of my buds that those two photos I found couldn't hold a candle to! Maybe I should go back and find them and you might reconsider the jk part


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2011)

Getting back to the matter at hand...seed fairy must of had her snowshoes on because we just got over a foot of snow, but she made it! What a treat!! Casey Jones x DOG Kush!!!

Thank you seed fairy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2011)

Now guys...these are mine lol. Thought they deserved a bump!


----------



## mr west (Jan 13, 2011)

sexy sexy sexy hc. least the fairy got something though lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah man kool kool kool!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 13, 2011)

get poppin mr cave lol and cracking


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 13, 2011)

VERY sexy highlander.... so fuck the boyfriend thing.... lets just get engaged!! Party on!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey kikki your right,,,frig the boyfriend thing and even the engagement thing cutie, lets just have a...........thing?!?! I'll party on if you do


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey kikki your right,,,frig the boyfriend thing and even the engagement thing cutie, lets just have a...........thing?!?! I'll party on if you do


DEAL!! I love it.... it helps me keep my sanity!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2011)

Sounds like a deal my baby, lust me for my weed I don't care lol!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2011)

Some Blueberry hash that I made tonight, yum!!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Some Blueberry hash that I made tonight, yum!!
> 
> View attachment 1380095


looks tasty. break me off a piece o dat kit kat bar!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2011)

that hash has a very clean color to it. would that be considered blonde hash?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2011)

Thats about as blonde as I can get it lol. Just stirred for a few minutes each run, used ice from a large icicle hanging off the roof and stirred it up in the garage where the temp is in the low teens F. Trim had been drying for a week or so and then boxed and put outside in the barn. Yield was down some due to not stirring as much but quality looks real good.

Was just talking to my daughter a minute ago,,,chest high powder on top of the mountain today!!


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Sounds like a deal my baby, lust me for my weed I don't care lol!!


oh yes I do - and I just repped you for that weed..... and the hash! so sweet!


----------



## DST (Jan 14, 2011)

Nice job on the blow HC!!! Men prefer blondes I heard....


----------



## mr west (Jan 14, 2011)

"Hey blondey" in my best mexican accent lol, I loved the good the bad and the ugly


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 14, 2011)

DST said:


> Nice job on the blow HC!!! Men prefer blondes I heard....


Not true.... not true....... HC prefers brunettes..... Kiki is a brunette..... NOT blonde!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Some Blueberry hash that I made tonight, yum!!
> 
> View attachment 1380095


daaaamn HC that looks devine man. looks next to no plant matter in that mix bro.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for checking out the pics of my hash and for all of the kind words from everyone : !)

I'll take some pics of the new girls when they get to wk 5 on Monday. And then a weekly shot thereafter. They are coming along real nice and looks like some of them are going to carry more weight than I am used to. The Calizhar in particular are impressing me. Four dif phenos...2 shorter and 2 a little taller. Both shorter phenos are going to be red which is kinda cool, and buds on all four are getting bigger by the day, they are already very good size with 3 or 4 weeks to go still! I find my self going into the budroom and checking them out all the time lol. The second batch went in on Wed. with most of them being the Zhars. 

In the closet budroom their are a dozen BB single colas with the 400 all to themselves going on wk 3 and in the process of picking out clones for the next run in each room. And then pampering them lol

Later all have an awesome weekend!!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 15, 2011)

Morning HC, man I havnt smoked hash since the 70's not sur if I could handle yours! lol but it would be fun trying...Im the same way I find myself peeking in on them few hours. Can ya say OCD lol

Lookin forward to the new pics...Have a great day my friend...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2011)

what do the calizhars smell like?


----------



## mr west (Jan 15, 2011)

every one having a good sat eve? My brand new vw polo 1.6 tdi has gone into safe mode and wont drive above 35mph, its only done 4,500 miles ffs. Its well pissed me off


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 15, 2011)

wicked hash mate bet thats smooth???


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 15, 2011)

thought safe mode was only for PC's


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 15, 2011)

Mr west safe Mode????


----------



## mr west (Jan 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thought safe mode was only for PC's





Hemlock said:


> Mr west safe Mode????


ok its not safe mode but the engine managements kicked in and its like a 50cc motorbike now lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 15, 2011)

mr west said:


> ok its not safe mode but the engine managements kicked in and its like a 50cc motorbike now lol


LOL what do you think it is? any idea


----------



## mr west (Jan 15, 2011)

No idea but im gonna ring the rac rescue guy tomoz get it sorted. Its under warrenty so should be free


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2011)

i googled it out of interest and it could be the engines misfired so its gone to safe mode to stop any further damage. crazy tho, were you far from home?

morning HC et al! 

wakeybakey of a nice livers bong today.


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i googled it out of interest and it could be the engines misfired so its gone to safe mode to stop any further damage. crazy tho, were you far from home?
> 
> morning HC et al!
> 
> wakeybakey of a nice livers bong today.


hahaha i was on my way back from gettinbg some council hash for my mate so i had an oz of soap and a couple of grams of my jtr in joint form. I gotta ring em up today but i dunt fancy talking to strangers today lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i googled it out of interest and it could be the engines misfired so its gone to safe mode to stop any further damage. crazy tho, were you far from home?
> 
> morning HC et al!
> 
> wakeybakey of a nice livers bong today.


Morning Don buddy and others!

That sound nice man. You guys are into the livers I have know idea what it is, I'll look it up so I know what your talking about lol.

Things are on the downlow here. My son comes over every other weekend so the house is in stealth mode until tonight. He doesn't get up for a few more hours so I'm just chillen on some bb with my cuppa this morning

How ya doing westy! I hear ya about talking to strangers, there are times when I really don't like to either lol


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Jan 16, 2011)

Morning HC ( nd others) hows it going? im pissed with my plants still- they are on 10 hrs of light now so im gonna ignore them for a week and see if that makes em panic into bloody finishing! Fecking things!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 16, 2011)

Stress em baby stress em,,,,dont water them, just throw in the dark for a few days, yell at them and give em shit!! And I wasn't kidding about cutting half of their roots, they will just take it as the end is near and we had better finish up before we die lol

Have a good one baby!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 16, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> what do the calizhars smell like?


Hey carolina hows it going! They will be coming out tomorrow for some 5 weeks pics so Ill see if I can get a better description then

Take it easy bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 16, 2011)

5 weeks tomorrow.... : o!)


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 16, 2011)

lovely and healthy bro top stuff  just out of interest how do u water the ones at the back?


----------



## mr west (Jan 16, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> 5 weeks tomorrow.... : o!)
> 
> View attachment 1385817


worth a quick bump for sure


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 16, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> lovely and healthy bro top stuff  just out of interest how do u water the ones at the back?


Hey las how are things in your world. My girls don't get watered in the budroom, they get brought out into the veg room for that.

Going to download some more pics of the budroom now that I have some time and tomorrow I'll take them out and get some individual shots

Later!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> 5 weeks tomorrow.... : o!)
> 
> View attachment 1385817


 boooooom shankaar mean green and healthy hc, hows the smell? any sign of the fairy?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2011)

Not yet but the weather is clear should be any day now. Colder than a witches tit though -10F

Started to download some more budroom shots last night but my computer was acting up so I bagged it. Smells are wierd Ill try and describe them later


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2011)

Zhars and C-4s are 5 weeks today...they are the eight larger ones in the middle. 6 Purple 10s along the left wall that are at 3.5 wks and a real quick finisher. There are 3 Highland Mexican x BB at 6.5 wks


----------



## SL2 (Jan 17, 2011)

Top of the morning to ya HC.

Very NICE!!! Do I see purple on some of those leaves? So lush...I wish I could keep my leaves like yours. 

Can I come be your trainee for a grow? lol I can cook to! lol


----------



## DST (Jan 17, 2011)

Beautiful brother HC!!! Top notch mate!!! You got yourself some lucky mofo customers.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 17, 2011)

Man Awsome HC...Way to go Bro!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

loving the purple colour to the middle one, thats going to finish a boinny hue HC!


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2011)

love it


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 17, 2011)

Beautiful crop...looks outstanding


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2011)

SL2 said:


> Top of the morning to ya HC.
> 
> Very NICE!!! Do I see purple on some of those leaves? So lush...I wish I could keep my leaves like yours.
> 
> Can I come be your trainee for a grow? lol I can cook to! lol


Top of the mornin back at ya SL. I've seen your plants man lol I was going to come down and watch you grow for a while 



DST said:


> Beautiful brother HC!!! Top notch mate!!! You got yourself some lucky mofo customers.


Thank ya kindly D! It won't be long before I'm growing something that you will recognize ; !). And I agree...someone does have some lucky customers, not me haha



Hemlock said:


> Man Awsome HC...Way to go Bro!!!


Thanks Hem, I just took some indvidual pics...I'll post them up in a few



Don Gin and Ton said:


> loving the purple colour to the middle one, thats going to finish a boinny hue HC!


She is but it looks like its really really leafy. We'll see when I pull her out in a few



mr west said:


> love it


Yup thats pretty girl stinks like a garbage can and is all leaves lol. Well maybe not all



curious old fart said:


> Beautiful crop...looks outstanding
> 
> 
> 
> cof


There he is! Hey cof hows it going, bout time you stopped by again. Taking some bong rips of Qleaner with some of that blonde hash sprinkled on top, having some coffee and taking pics of the girls

Thanks for the kind words man have a good one!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

isnt it often the way, the bonny looking gals are leafy fluff. still on the brightside itll make fine blond shish !!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm silently watching...anybody that has shephards and quality mj has got my attention.


cof


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Zhars and C-4s are 5 weeks today...they are the eight larger ones in the middle. 6 Purple 10s along the left wall that are at 3.5 wks and a real quick finisher. There are 3 Highland Mexican x BB at 6.5 wks
> 
> View attachment 1386648View attachment 1386647View attachment 1386646View attachment 1386645View attachment 1386644View attachment 1386641View attachment 1386642View attachment 1386643


needs a bump


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2011)

*First pics of the C-4 day 35.....*

The smell of these girls is starting to improve, after starting off with a rather unpleasant kind of celerylike smell its starting to take on a bit of a tropical almost fruity dank smell


Group shot 1 2 3 and 4 from left to right, 2 and 4 are catching my eye

#1


#2

#3

#4


----------



## mr west (Jan 17, 2011)

lovin the nice big leaf shape on the #1


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> lovin the nice big leaf shape on the #1


Check out the size of the leaf on # 4 Calizhar that's coming right up


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2011)

*Group shot of the calizhar day 35....*

From l to r, 1 2 3 and 4

The smell of these have been changing from terribly offensive to just offensive lol. EXCEPT for #2, hers has changed into a very nice nutty smell. When I take a whiff of #3 it reminds me of I think Onida, that bar that would be used in a urinal and 1 and 4 smell like a garbage can or something but they are all slowly changing so hopefully when the final product is done my goods don't end up smelling like someone's trash


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2011)

*#1 Stinky *


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2011)

*#2 Nutty*


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2011)

*#3 *


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2011)

*And # 4.......*


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

daaaamn hc sticky icky icky huh! i love the array of colours, 4 plants beautiful healthy and totally diffferent colours. 

i think #4's your money maker shaker man.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 17, 2011)

If you follow me you will be backing up buddy...lol

HC "Tha MAN" kiss-ass


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

i had to back up off of it an sit my cup down!!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 17, 2011)

I could shingle a roof with those leaves! 

I am too embarrassed to even post pics of my plants now. Your girls make mine look like CRACK HOs&#8230; 

Im lost for words....simply BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 17, 2011)

id bet good money youd see purple bubble from that HC  gorgeous


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2011)

man, thats gonna be a lot of trimming, and hash.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 17, 2011)

looks f**king beautiful!!


----------



## DST (Jan 18, 2011)

Just to be different, I like no 1 and 2.....those two combined would be sweet as.


----------



## hazorazo (Jan 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> *First pics of the C-4 day 35.....*
> 
> The smell of these girls is starting to improve, after starting off with a rather unpleasant kind of celerylike smell its starting to take on a bit of a tropical almost fruity dank smell
> 
> ...


Pretty fuckin sweet, dude! Loving all these pics!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 18, 2011)

hmmmmmmmm yep looking good 

empty ur inbox bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

loving the frost of that last shot and the chritmas tree shape of #2. its crazy the difference between #2 & #4 they could be different strains. one things for sure though they look dank HC!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey bro! Had an over abundance of clones recently so I culled some based on early observations...NOT A GOOD IDEA lol! C-4 #4 looked to be an unfavorable pheno so I culled 5 clones and kept a little mother. So in the past week guess who's jumping into the lead in the looks dept of the C-4? Yup...#4 lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

hahahah typical eh! at least you got the mother still bro. still smell like the garbage?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 19, 2011)

No none of the C-4s ever had that garbage smell, that was the Calizhar lol. All of the girls are starting to transition to a dif smell...C-4 all have a similiar slightly tropical fruity smell. Cali #2 has taken on a distinct nutty flavor like sticking your nose into a box of granola. Cali #3 smells like the oneida cleaner bar, and the two shorties 1 and 4 still have the garbage smell but thankfully its slowly morphing into something dif. Guess I'll have to wait and see where they go with it


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah typical eh! at least you got the mother still bro. still smell like the garbage?


I named the little #4 mum Stoner Barbie. Been leaving the door to the bedroom open where the op is, to blow some warmer air in there its been pretty cold here lately. Caught one of my cats leaving the room last night...fooker had used my soil mixing container to pee in and also helped herself to one of the plants. Minimal damage though but guess which one she choose to munch on out of dozens of clones? Yup! The little Stoner Barbie mum haha

I can't blame the cats though, the door to their bathroom was closed. Whoops, my own fault lol


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 19, 2011)

typicle cat fight, hahahahaa. hey man,thanks for the namesake! sub'd


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 19, 2011)

hey a kitty that pees in a container instead of the floor is OK by me lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 19, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> typicle cat fight, hahahahaa. hey man,thanks for the namesake! sub'd


You betcha baby!!

And this little cutie is her! I'll show you a pick of her mommy, she is beautiful!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 19, 2011)

And this is Kikki, Agent and Amber! They were just dropped off by the seed fairy less than a week ago, and are doing wonderfully I do have to label them though! Stay tuned for some love!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 19, 2011)

And lordy lordy look at the generous donation the seed fairy just made to the cause! Dropped off just a couple of minute ago I'm totally blown away now, my head is in a cloud!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 19, 2011)

Highlander, what can I say?
You have got it all going down bro! What a fuckin setup. Bitches left and right. Ferries flying allaround dropping seeds all over the place from the marijuana heavens. Fuckin A. Its like weed fairy land in a cave. 
I cannot believe your cat pissed on Stonie.. LOL... I bet she was licking her leaves before she did..and who know what else. 
You best keep me away from the cat..Im allergic! LOL
I like it hot and I like my viatmins and nutrients... Please feel free to take me for a walk on a nice sunny day I get sick and tired of sitting under the lamps all the time. Can you give me a cool sticker or something on my pot? I know stonies fav color is pink and so is mine. I will be following this grow closely to get more ideas for my new drawing called 
Twisted Sisters....let the insanity begin..LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 19, 2011)

Twisted Sisters! Can't wait and DEF let the insanity begin!!

Barbie didn't get peed on, the cat went in my soil container, but barbie did get eaten a little bit by my pussy and prolly licked too  The damage is on the back side, but you can see where she munched on a leaf on her right side lol

I will definitely give you a cool pink label sweetie and my girls get taken out on a regular basis and baby I like it hot too!

Talk to ya Amber!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 19, 2011)

Cool brother. Those Black strains sound interesting. Have to look those up....but livers sounds yuk! lol I see a lot of the crew growing it so not all is in a name ah!

I saw you on the Plushberry thread kickin the fence! lol


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 19, 2011)

very cool man, i have never seen those strains or even heard of them before, looking forward to see what they do.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 19, 2011)

HC found these pic of a Black Rose thought you might like to see...

http://strainguide.org/wp-content/uploads/Black%20Rose/Cannabis%20and%20Marijuana%20seeds%208.htm


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 19, 2011)

oh wow, i loooooooooooooove those. you could almost put those in the flower beds in front of the house. ..almost.


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> And this is Kikki, Agent and Amber! They were just dropped off by the seed fairy less than a week ago, and are doing wonderfully I do have to label them though! Stay tuned for some love!!
> 
> View attachment 1391107


ummm yes - where's my pink label - I want a pink label too!!! 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Highlander, what can I say?
> You have got it all going down bro! What a fuckin setup. Bitches left and right. Ferries flying allaround dropping seeds all over the place from the marijuana heavens. Fuckin A. Its like weed fairy land in a cave.
> I cannot believe your cat pissed on Stonie.. LOL... I bet she was licking her leaves before she did..and who know what else.
> You best keep me away from the cat..Im allergic! LOL
> ...


ROFLMAO!! Great post amber- just great!



SL2 said:


> HC found these pic of a Black Rose thought you might like to see...
> 
> http://strainguide.org/wp-content/uploads/Black%20Rose/Cannabis%20and%20Marijuana%20seeds%208.htm





Stoner.Barbie said:


> oh wow, i loooooooooooooove those. you could almost put those in the flower beds in front of the house. ..almost.


SL2 - I WANT SOME BLACK ROSE!!

@HIGHLANDER - I see the seeds labeled black rose - where you get those??

kiki gets what kiki wants - and kiki wants black rose today!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2011)

ok in no particular order

heres a cross of the black rose journal black cherry kush https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/282478-potpimp-seeds-blackcherry-kush-heath.html ( i have some of these beans too  ) the guy got banned but theres some pics.

the guy responsible for the beans goes by 'Smokeman' the salient points from his journo:


These are f7 generation. Pure purple dank, purple from day one of showing calyx's. This girl is so frosty and sticky. Plus her smell stays on your fingers even after you leave the grow room. Very floral and perfumey. Smells so delightful.

I did use a slightly purple male. Most of his sacs had purple stripes or it was completly purp all the way up to the tip. Some sacs were green too but because he's a BR f8 male I am happy. I will now have more seeds to work thru to find a killer pheno. I like this pheno I got now but I am looking to find the purplest phenos and cross them again. I will keep doing this until I have stabilized this plant to my needs. Heath has already done a great job with this strain. I must admit the frost and smell is amazing on the seeded mom

heaths seed run https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/177039-black-rose-seed-run-4.html ( smokeman pops up in here)

some pics














cherry cheese is exodus cheese crossed with Heath's black rose x cherry assassin, which ive then crossed with livers...

these are my run of it.



well i think thats bout it HC


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 20, 2011)

comparing the pics i dont know how close to heaths it is but it looks dank either way... hope you get some good stuff form it tho hc


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2011)

Kool kool my brudder! Yeah that dude Heath seems to be real down to earth and a heck of a nice guy, I read how he developed the black rose seeds and then just gave tons of them away!! Hey thanks for the pics of the livers cross...sounds like headstash stuff which is perfect. I usually have 5 or 6 dif jars to choose from depending on the mood, but lately it's only been 1 or 2 and I get sick of the same stuff kinda quick. 

Hi Stonie! How's my new honey doing?? And Kikki, down girl down!! I'm going to do your label up today but I cant help you with the seeds...at least not for a few months lol. I'm looking for a stud in the batch to do his thing with a couple of lucky ladies!!!

Hey SL the weather man says -15 to -30 F by Monday, can I come down there and hang with you for a while bro lol. Yeah how about those colors huh, thanks a bunch for digging them up. Hoping to play Johnny Maryj Seed if I get a boy in there!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 20, 2011)

My casa su casa my friend...I thought of ya last night I baked a cake and make fajitas...woah man that is too cold for a southern boy like me! lol We been in the 15 to 30 range for the last few weeks and I was bitchin...lol

No prob bro, I was curious cause I like the name...colors are unreal...if it only smokes as good as it looks...Ill x my fingers you get a male...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey do I remember you saying yesterday that you got a job? Very cool. You, Hemlock and I are all into similiar work... construction and home improvement, and I hear ya about lower pay...I've been working for almost half price for the last 4 years. And it's still slow lol. I did get a call from a customer yesterday though so it looks like I have a job coming up in Feb

Haha I had chicken fajitas again last night too


----------



## SL2 (Jan 20, 2011)

No I wish, I didnt get a job it was just a listing for one Im qualified for. I started a home improvement business a couple years ago after I was laid off but didnt get enough work to survive. I spent all my savings just trying to keep it going. There was another listing this morning for an estimator in my area on career builder so maybe things are starting to pick up some. I only have one hand left on the rope...lol I hope yours works out for you.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 20, 2011)

iv'e worked construction a few times before thru temps when i was like 18, now i work from home.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey do I remember you saying yesterday that you got a job? Very cool. You, Hemlock and I are all into similiar work... construction and home improvement, and I hear ya about lower pay...I've been working for almost half price for the last 4 years. And it's still slow lol. I did get a call from a customer yesterday though so it looks like I have a job coming up in Feb
> 
> Haha I had chicken fajitas again last night too


I hear ya Brother, Just tryin to pay the bill and hope this economy turns and folks start buying houses again.
Hope ya get the job in Feb!!!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 20, 2011)

SL2 said:


> HC found these pic of a Black Rose thought you might like to see...
> 
> http://strainguide.org/wp-content/uploads/Black Rose/Cannabis and Marijuana seeds 8.htm


....................... speechless... lol. those look fuckin AMAZING!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2011)

oh shit...there must be something extra special going on with that Black Rose because i am right on board with KIKI (I laughed so hard at your post)I want to grow that bitch too. That plant is like sooooooo sensually beautiful, dark and mysterious and sexy. To find out the extras ...about the smell and stickiness and taste. Might just be up for a Cannabis Cup winner. If anyone finds a fake plastic one out there let me know..It will do for now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 20, 2011)

now that is a nice purple, heath bred black rose for potency and yield as well. so it is a definite winner. but he wont do the CC cup. until a big company steals the strain and enters it.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2011)

SL2 said:


> No I wish, I didnt get a job it was just a listing for one Im qualified for. I started a home improvement business a couple years ago after I was laid off but didnt get enough work to survive. I spent all my savings just trying to keep it going. There was another listing this morning for an estimator in my area on career builder so maybe things are starting to pick up some. I only have one hand left on the rope...lol I hope yours works out for you.


Things are picking up man albeit any slower and we would be going backwards lol



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> iv'e worked construction a few times before thru temps when i was like 18, now i work from home.


Hey me too!!



Hemlock said:


> I hear ya Brother, Just tryin to pay the bill and hope this economy turns and folks start buying houses again.
> Hope ya get the job in Feb!!!!!


How ya been hem buddy, whatcha got cookin : ?!)



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> oh shit...there must be something extra special going on with that Black Rose because i am right on board with KIKI (I laughed so hard at your post)I want to grow that bitch too. That plant is like sooooooo sensually beautiful, dark and mysterious and sexy. To find out the extras ...about the smell and stickiness and taste. Might just be up for a Cannabis Cup winner. If anyone finds a fake plastic one out there let me know..It will do for now.


Hi Amber hows it going hon. My day didn't start off well but I was able to turn it around so I guess it's all good now  Having some coffee and bonging some hash before I make a run to the hydro store. Doing some transplanting tonight. Too funny, here I am, out in the middle of nowhere, and there's a hydro store 10 min away lol.

Hey baby? Why do I feel like your describing yourself when you say..."sensually beautiful, dark and mysterious and sexy"? And then there was something about stickyness and taste?? Are you describing my dream girl or my plant

All of my new seeds are germinating, lets hope for a nice looking boy so we can make seeds for the gang!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 20, 2011)

i sooooo want some of those seeds. if i was a man, i would have a hard on right now. oh weight ....look.....headlights.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 20, 2011)

lol HC, you are quite the ladies man aren't ya!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2011)

HL.. your a dirty old man.LOL... I was describing the Plant... I guess I just got carried away a little with all the visual overloads of that beaut.
Did you water me today? and by the way...dont get too touchy feely with my leavesyet ... I havent even reached puberty!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HL.. your a dirty old man.LOL... I was describing the Plant... I guess I just got carried away a little with all the visual overloads of that beaut.
> Did you water me today? and by the way...dont get too touchy feely with my leavesyet ... I havent even reached puberty!!!!


Haha hey your making me spill my coffee Amber, I knew what you were describing lol, I was playing with ya!! And I'm not a dirty old man  I'm a very sensual middle age cool dude : !)

And your being dropper fed, well really its a turkey baster lol and I wont be getting touchy feely,,,I do like them young but not that young. It is sooo refreshing to talk to girls that get high and so much fun talking with someone who has an imagination and talent like you do Amber hon...hope your day is going good


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2011)

Hey Barbie how are ya!

This is a pic of your mum in case you want to get an idea of what your going to look like in a couple of months. She is quite pretty!!

Stay high : !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 20, 2011)

She's a MILF?


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Jan 20, 2011)

SL2 said:


> HC found these pic of a Black Rose thought you might like to see...
> 
> http://strainguide.org/wp-content/uploads/Black Rose/Cannabis and Marijuana seeds 8.htm



Wow i want some of those sooo pretty


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 20, 2011)

Agent Provocateur said:


> Wow i want some of those sooo pretty


Holy shit...is this the AGENT!!!!!!!!!! Ive been soooo wondering about you!! I started drawing you yesterday and I cant believe it but I got it down just like you really are.... and I didnt even see your avatar!!!!! This is tooo freaking wierd!!!!!!!!!!!!Later dudes...peace...amber


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Jan 20, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Holy shit...is this the AGENT!!!!!!!!!! Ive been soooo wondering about you!! I started drawing you yesterday and I cant believe it but I got it down just like you really are.... and I didnt even see your avatar!!!!! This is tooo freaking wierd!!!!!!!!!!!!Later dudes...peace...amber


LOL? should my ears be burning? lol  x


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 20, 2011)

oh wow, that is sooo amazing! sorry i'm not more chatty, been playing with the kids out in the snow and am wore the fu$k out!


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Barbie how are ya!
> 
> This is a pic of your mum in case you want to get an idea of what your going to look like in a couple of months. She is quite pretty!!
> 
> Stay high : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2011)

Thats quite alright and kool that you have kids! I have a couple too!!

*Four Letter Lie www.fourletterlie.com/myspace.com*

Hey guys and gals. Some of you know that my 16 year old son is an aspiring musician and gets his foot in the door with some of the bigger named bands whenever he can. Apparently he knows the lead singer and designed their My Space page as a favor and it's up now. Anyone ever heard of these guys?? Just curious if anyone knows them. Thanks!!

Bonging some Blueberry hash that is very very nice and getting ready to do some transplanting. Or procrastinating before I have to go to work, but I don't look at it that way lol. Just one of the dozens of coffee breaks throughout the day! Man am I toasted lol


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thats quite alright and kool that you have kids! I have a couple too!!
> 
> *Four Letter Lie www.fourletterlie.com/myspace.com*
> 
> ...


never heard of them but the page looks great! now i know that i am getting old, that music was LOUD. lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2011)

watch out ladies HC is one suave robert redford lookin mutha!


----------



## mr west (Jan 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> watch out ladies HC is one suave robert redford lookin mutha!


dont forget whiley don hes very whiley lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 21, 2011)

Whats going on in the cave...

Picked up a few bags of OF last night and got started on my translanting for the next couple of cycles. The next group coming out of the big budroom should be done in about 2.5 weeks. 4 Calizhar, 4 C-4 and 6 Purple 10 with 3 Highland Mexican x BB coming out shortly after. What will go when they come out are mostly Calizhar with a couple of C-4, 1 BB and 3 Qleaner


In the smaller budroom there are 12 single cola BB with the 400 all to themselves with three weeks left and then 6 Calizhar #4s will be going in to replace them.

I had to reveg my Ice girl this winter but now there are 6 nice clones that have been in dirt for a week and doing good

I went for broke with my beans from the seed fairy lol. Germing them all!! 1 day soaked and so far 1 day in paper towels. I'm super stoked!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey, GO HARD OR GO HOME! thats the way to do it, hope u got room in veg.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hows it hanging HC? I guess you made it up the driveway? lol

I was hoping you would try the Roots...I guess Ill send ya a bag...lol 

How do you like that Qlenaner? Sorry if I missed it, there are only 905 post...lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2011)

balls to the wall HC !!!! good drills, 12 BB all to themselves should be sweeet!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey Clone Mister&#8230;I have a ? for ya&#8230;when you take your cutting to you take them when the plant is fully hydrated, a little dry or whenever the mood strikes?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 21, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hey, GO HARD OR GO HOME! thats the way to do it, hope u got room in veg.


It's ok now, but in a couple of weeks it will be a little crowded then it will empty out a bit then it will get crowded then it will empty out lol. The 16 or so girls that are next in line to go in the flower room always get the prime spots under the vegging lights for a few weeks before they get flipped and then the nursery is usually full too. I always end up with to many clones and end up culling them out lol



SL2 said:


> Hows it hanging HC? I guess you made it up the driveway? lol
> 
> I was hoping you would try the Roots...I guess Ill send ya a bag...lol
> 
> How do you like that Qlenaner? Sorry if I missed it, there are only 905 post...lol


Haha barely lol. Ya caught that, huh? Yeah I started talking with the dude at the hydro store about it, but it was an after thought I had already paid for all my shit. Thats the Roots soil in the camo bag your talking about, cause I have used that once.

Out of 5 Qleaner phenos I kept one for weight and potency and I also kept the only sativa Qleaner as it was better than the Vortex. Harvested the sativa Qleaner a few weeks ago and bonging some right now lol. There are a bunch of pics of it about 5 or 6 pages back. The indica pheno has not been in the line-up the last couple of runs...its a 9 weeker and stinks stinks stinks, everyone really loves it! I have 15 indica clones going and the big ass mother went into flower a couple of weeks ago so in a little while you will be able to see what the inica pheno looks like. 

Out of 4 tga strains and close to 20 phenotypes, the two different Qleaners and the Purple 10 Void are the ones that stayed in my garden.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> balls to the wall HC !!!! good drills, 12 BB all to themselves should be sweeet!


Yeah I know right! Thats a lot of lumens when you can get the light 8" away from the plants, light runs pretty cool, and the plants themselves only take up less than 4 sq ft lol. I can get more frosting under the 400 than the 1k because the girls can get so close to the light, way more lumens at that distance.

Later my friend


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 21, 2011)

SL2 said:


> Hey Clone Mister&#8230;I have a ? for ya&#8230;when you take your cutting to you take them when the plant is fully hydrated, a little dry or whenever the mood strikes?


Hey man,,,,,yup whenever the mood strikes lol. Ideally you want the plant to be a little dry and try not to give it any N for a couple few feedings before hand. Apparently helps the cutting root faster if the mum is deprived of N for a bit before. I really just do it whenever and don't worry to much about either of the two things I just mentioned : !)


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 21, 2011)

Super excited to see the green on your new babies.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 21, 2011)

was it worth growing 20 plants just to get the 3?

Thanks bud my last two cloning events took over 2 weeks to root so Im just trying to get any advantage I can. Very first times i did it just for fun to see and I had roots in 9 days. Then when I did it to grow them freakin 2+ weels...lol


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Jan 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> And this is Kikki, Agent and Amber! They were just dropped off by the seed fairy less than a week ago, and are doing wonderfully I do have to label them though! Stay tuned for some love!!
> 
> View attachment 1391107



Aww i missed this lol cute- u better look after me! lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 21, 2011)

There looking real good barbie I'll take some new pics tomorrow 

Hows it going this afternoon barbie. I'm just sitting down for a few minutes with a coffee and a bowl of Qleaner......


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 21, 2011)

SL2 said:


> was it worth growing 20 plants just to get the 3?
> 
> Thanks bud my last two cloning events took over 2 weeks to root so Im just trying to get any advantage I can. Very first times i did it just for fun to see and I had roots in 9 days. Then when I did it to grow them freakin 2+ weels...lol


Not 20 plants. 20 phenotypes and no I had way higher expectations for subcools gear. I didn't have a whole lot of experience with dif strains before I grew his. I had grown WW, BB and Ice in that order and I would choose any of those over subs stuff any day all day. I'm not complaining because variety is nice but I let him know what I thought and that's why he deleted a real nice documented grow of mine of his shit with tons of pics and I whored out plenty of sales for him I'm sure. We were not to friendly with each other for a while lol, but we're cool now



Agent Provocateur said:


> Aww i missed this lol cute- u better look after me! lol


Like you were mine Agent


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 21, 2011)

there is a lotta love/hate for sub going around.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 21, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> there is a lotta love/hate for sub going around.


Yeah there is, isn't there? He does tend to burn a lot of bridges


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 21, 2011)

Im feelin real good. 
Crank the heat, crank the tunes and dont be surprised if yu see me banging my stem!

have an awesome weekend big daddy.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey HC hows it hangin Bro..
Friday night just chillin and burnin some Hash.
What you up too?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey buddy. Potting up some clones for the next run, just planted 4 Black Sour Bubble seeds and about to go take a peak at the other seeds that are germing. Oh and waiting to hear if my girl is coming over or not, she's redecorating her sons room right now. Yeah I know, huh?


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey buddy. Potting up some clones for the next run, just planted 4 Black Sour Bubble seeds and about to go take a peak at the other seeds that are germing. Oh and waiting to hear if my girl is coming over or not, she's redecorating her sons room right now. Yeah I know, huh?


Wow that strain sounds good.
I just popped a Big Bang and a white desiel this week. Hope your gal comes by,, or did she sneak by again a lunch..LOL
Have you ever heard or seen this Big bang?


----------



## DST (Jan 23, 2011)

Can't say I have ever heard of Big Bang...whats the make up Hem? sounds like something that will yield...


----------



## mr west (Jan 23, 2011)

Big Bang. Awards: 3rd prize HTCC 2000.

Genetics: Skunk, Northern Light, El NiÃ


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 23, 2011)

mornin hc whats shakin!?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2011)

Hey matey! My son and his band just got back from Boston, and I have to go pick him up in a bit at his friends and bring him back to his moms and then give an estimate on a job up that way. But then its back to the cave to play with the girls! They will be 6 weeks tomorrow, I'll pull them out for a shoot then. 

So far all but one of my new beans have cracked and are in soil!! 

Talk to ya


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 23, 2011)

DST said:


> Can't say I have ever heard of Big Bang...whats the make up Hem? sounds like something that will yield...


i'm think one of the guys from the uk thread that dont visit anymore grew that, if so he got something like 4+ oz of each girl, 1st time growing lol  i'll get back to you and confirm 

edit - yep it was  think he topped for 4 colas


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2011)

Single Blueberry on the left, the others are the sativa Qleaner. Took a couple of cuts to keep the line going but these will take a back seat for awhile. They have been potted up and are going in with the next group in 2 weeks


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 1397788Single Blueberry on the left, the others are the sativa Qleaner. Took a couple of cuts to keep the line going but these will take a back seat for awhile. They have been potted up and are going in with the next group in 2 weeks
> 
> View attachment 1397765View attachment 1397764


looks good- what are their names....??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks kikki! You girls have the honor of being the first that I have ever named my plants after lol


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 23, 2011)

the bluberry leaves are so much darker than the others, nice.


----------



## Agent Provocateur (Jan 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks kikki! You girls have the honor of being the first that I have ever named my plants after lol


AWW honoured  Still flushing my LSD's judging from the colour of the run off im still having after a week ( strong urine colour) i suspected i poisoned them with excess nutes lol - may explain why they failed to progress  I figured their changing leaf colour was due to deficiencies so fed em more- in fact it could have been toxicity? and indeed stopped em in their tracks lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm thinking your prolly right Agent, next time you'll know right! It's a fun learning curve this hobby of ours has lol. I should follow your thread and any questions feel free to ask  I haven't been growing too long...going on 4 yrs but will all us riu ers you should be golden

Bonging some BB with Return of the King on tv and just took a bunch of pics of the budroom at lights out. Check them out in a bit if you'd like!

Talk to ya!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2011)

*Enjoy the show..........: !)*


Part of the run that went in last week...Calizhar


Qleaner mum

Highland Mexican x BB at week 7. This strain is a 12 weeker


Calizhar #4


From L to R..Calizhar #2, C-4 #4, C-4 #3 and in the foreground C-4 #1





Calizhar #3

Calizhar #4



And lastly Void aka Purple 10 ....(6) of those girls


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 23, 2011)

Hope your scissors are sharp, they're fixing to get a lot of use. Beautiful ladies of all ages.


cof


----------



## reggaerican (Jan 23, 2011)

hey i c your purps are still looking good bro thats always nice to see.. but what the heck happened with those 2 with the curled leaves?


----------



## hazorazo (Jan 23, 2011)

That is some good looking shit, Highlander! Great pics!


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 23, 2011)

wow - now that's just not your everyday garden variety now is it! Nice honey - nice!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Hope your scissors are sharp, they're fixing to get a lot of use. Beautiful ladies of all ages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks cof! And no they are not sharp, I have to sharpen them once or twice during a session. Need to get some new/good ones lol





reggaerican said:


> hey i c your purps are still looking good bro thats always nice to see.. but what the heck happened with those 2 with the curled leaves?


Good to hear from you my friend! I'll take a peak at yours if you get them up.

Those are the HM x BB. There are 3 of them, one did not curl. That was caused by a 1/2 dose of nutes. Those girls are very sensitive (they were freebies too). Oh and my purps are my Void cut, they are a week behind or so and have not started to turn yet. They usually turn early but this time I greened emup a bit more in veg. We'll see what that dif makes lol.

Catch ya later!




hazorazo said:


> That is some good looking shit, Highlander! Great pics!


Thanks hazo!! None of the big cola girls in there have been sampled yet, their new strains. Can't wait!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> wow - now that's just not your everyday garden variety now is it! Nice honey - nice!


Thanks my baby!! Are you popping your new seeds as soon as you get them or will they have to wait their turn. Can't wait to see how those turn out...Blood Rose, sounds like the name of a band lol. Hey your growing Cotton Candy aren't you?? I should pop over to your thread and check them out, Cotton Candy is the mother of my C-4s!!

Catch ya later!!


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks my baby!! Are you popping your new seeds as soon as you get them or will they have to wait their turn. Can't wait to see how those turn out...Blood Rose, sounds like the name of a band lol. Hey your growing Cotton Candy aren't you?? I should pop over to your thread and check them out, Cotton Candy is the mother of my C-4s!!
> 
> Catch ya later!!


I just bought two large cotton candy clones from the dispensary over the weekend - threw them under the 1000w MH..... they'll be under the HPS in about 2 weeks.... Blood Rose will go to the front of the line- as you can see I'm out of room (with my recent large litter of clones) LOL.... but I will make room for the Blood Rose - because that it just some top shelf shit that you can't compete with! She deserves priority - don't you agree love?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 23, 2011)

Oh these are all looking sick! Nice job HC


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 23, 2011)

Bumpin that shit


----------



## DST (Jan 24, 2011)

Very nice stuff, range of colours is beautiful HC!!!^^^^^^^^^


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 24, 2011)

beautiful colours there bro such contrasts


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2011)

lookin grand there HC love the colour to #4 

surprised a 12 weeker would have a spot in your garden, must be killer, looks it! i was readin this morning theyve invented smelly vision for gamers apparently you can smell the smoke from shotgun shells etc doubt theyll stretch to pot smells though 







love the purp looking one but the one in front has a subtle pink hint to it too should be some cracking colours to come.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey everyone! Thanks for taking a peak at my girls!! I have a feeling in a few months there will be a lot of colors in there between the keeper phenos and my new little babies, which are starting to pop their heads above ground.

Trichs on the Chimera gear range from average on a couple, above average on most and insane on a couple with one of the insanes being the burgundy colored zhar! And yes the 12 weekers are supposed to be worth it. I'll prolly keep one going perpetually for myself lol

The girls are 6 wks today, I had planned on taking them out for some indvidual shots, prolly still will. Smells are definitly improving now from the early flower disgusting smells lol

Later


----------



## mr west (Jan 24, 2011)

pissy knickers eh lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lookin grand there HC love the colour to #4
> 
> surprised a 12 weeker would have a spot in your garden, must be killer, looks it! i was readin this morning theyve invented smelly vision for gamers apparently you can smell the smoke from shotgun shells etc doubt theyll stretch to pot smells though
> 
> ...


i was eyeing thesame one. great job hc!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 24, 2011)

Wow, what a beautiful garden. It looks so tropical like it belongs in the lobby at a Hawaiian Hotel. It would look cool with some plastic Flamingos thrown in there too! Like Las mentioned, the contrast in really nice both with color and texture. Master Gardener fur sur.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> pissy knickers eh lol


 you crack me up lad


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah I didn't quite get that one, thought of a couple of things it might have meant though lol

Hey Tryna how's it going! Whats happenin down in your neck of the woods : ?)

I might be able to fit another beach chair in there Amber my cutie, would you like to come and join me?? And the plastic flamingos would have to be small because with the little pool and the sandbox for our feet there's not to much room left. Oh yeah the stereo and the umbrella take up some room to but we can all squeeze in!!!!!!!! : !)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah I didn't quite get that one, thought of a couple of things it might have meant though lol
> 
> Hey Tryna how's it going! Whats happenin down in your neck of the woods : ?)
> 
> I might be able to fit another beach chair in there Amber my cutie, would you like to come and join me?? And the plastic flamingos would have to be small because with the little pool and the sandbox for our feet there's not to much room left. Oh yeah the stereo and the umbrella take up some room to but we can all squeeze in!!!!!!!! : !)



Would I like to come and join you..?? what kind of ridiculous question is that. OF course I would what kind of an idiot do you think I am. I would love the opportunity to be surrounded by those magical women you have. I have a request but dont know if you'd be down with it. It might sound like a death wish but I must ask..... I like to get a little moist right in the morning before the lights go on, so can you please foliar spray me with some Humasol, just a light misting under my leaves. I know Humasol is a great foliar spray but let me know if you have any other ideas for foliar sprays. Im a very experimental girl, so dont be afraid to try new things with me.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2011)

Amber you make me smile, I'm glad your going to take me up on my invitation. We could give the girls plenty of our own co2 in return for them letting us bath in their dankness. And baby I already knew that you liked to get moist in the morning but your still a little young. I have just recently incorperated misting into my regiment! How lucky!! The bigger girls got misted with a light mixture early this morning but I had to get you wet with just water  In a week or to we can start mixing some love into the juices. I'll go slow with you at first remember your still very tender. I like that you try new things but that will come with time


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 24, 2011)

LOL, YOUR funny. I like your sick sence of humor....oh and what an imagination!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2011)

Baby its a sense of humor alright, but it's not sick : !)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 24, 2011)

So what type of Love Juices are you using as foliar spray?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah I didn't quite get that one, thought of a couple of things it might have meant though lol
> 
> Hey Tryna how's it going! Whats happenin down in your neck of the woods : ?)
> 
> I might be able to fit another beach chair in there Amber my cutie, would you like to come and join me?? And the plastic flamingos would have to be small because with the little pool and the sandbox for our feet there's not to much room left. Oh yeah the stereo and the umbrella take up some room to but we can all squeeze in!!!!!!!! : !)


 Nothin much man, waitin on my girls to get were yours are right about now! +rep
edit- gotta spread.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 24, 2011)

Damn HC, you sure set the bar high man...Im gonna need a pogo syick to get up there...I sure like this girl...She doesnt need spaying...Ill lick her wet...lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 24, 2011)

size of the leaf in the foreground


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jan 25, 2011)

Gettin durrrty in here.... loving the purple pheno. Mad bg appeal!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 25, 2011)

hahaha i was thinking the same thing. getting all saucy!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2011)

New strain updates.....

I germed them all, they all cracked and right now they have all broken soil but one!

Sooooo.... new strains are

3 Casey Jones, 1 week into seedling stage
5 Livers x Cherry Cheese
4 Black Sour Bubble
1 Black Rose
and waiting for 1 Black Rose to pop its head above ground still

I'm pretty stoked!!!


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 25, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> New strain updates.....
> 
> I germed them all, they all cracked and right now they have all broken soil but one!
> 
> ...


I want updates on the black rose every 3 days!!!!! j/k.... I'm going to really watch that one closely - and you already know why.... Good morning honey!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2011)

Good morning my sweetness your up early, sleep good? I don't snore do I : ?!)

I'll gladly give you updates hon!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 25, 2011)

you should be stoked, i hope the black rose pops up for you. seems like your gonna have a lot going on. how much space do you have?


----------



## Kiki007 (Jan 25, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Good morning my sweetness your up early, sleep good? I don't snore do I : ?!)
> 
> I'll gladly give you updates hon!


no hun - you didn't snore.... and I slept like a baby after my date with blackbury kush!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 25, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> New strain updates.....
> 
> I germed them all, they all cracked and right now they have all broken soil but one!
> 
> ...


ok just put 4x caseys into pre soak but one was split a little so technically 3x caseys into soak. will pot them up 2moro into compost


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey no kidding?!? I started with 4 but one was cracked! Toooo funny lol.

I soak my seeds for about 24 hrs and then a couple of days in moist paper towels wrapped in a plastic baggie in a warm spot

Should be fun : !)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2011)

Put Black Rose next to little cutie Amber.??????? pretty PLLLLEAASSEEE....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Put Black Rose next to little cutie Amber.??????? pretty PLLLLEAASSEEE....


Ok! Wanna see?!?!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2011)

From left to right...Kikki, Agent and Amber

I moved blk rose so that she's right next to ya keeping all three of you company. The other Black Rose is in the round container and I'm still waiting for her to poke her cute little head up! Send good thoughts her way!!

How's it going Tryna....you were asking about my space, its all in a small bedroom with a 6 x 8 flowering room and I just took some pics of the veg area so I'll post em up. Also have a closet grow with a 4oo in the closet of my bedroom. I'll go back and find those pics

Have a good one buddy!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2011)

I look soooo good, nice and healthy and strong .Your a super daddy, I bet you have a mug that says "Worlds Best Daddy"
I know Black Rose and I will become best friends. Thanks for letting us sit together. 
Will you sing us a lullaby tonite before beddie bye-bye or maybe read us an article out of the new March High Times mag.??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2011)

There's music piped in there at times and trust me they get sung to 

Lets see, what was it this morning? I usually start slow, like Gary Jules or maybe Procol Harem but always end it with happy fast and rooooockin and I always leave them content and with a smile on their face!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2011)

Thanks HL
Is it possible you can do a video with music, like Procol Harem?????????


----------



## mr west (Jan 25, 2011)

Smells are definitly improving now from the early flower disgusting smells lol


It was this line that made me say pissy knickers lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## SL2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Cool bro all of them popped...everyone wants to see those Black Rose...I want to take her out...better keep the door locked...lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 25, 2011)

trippy artwork...
the first one reminds me of one of my fav movies..AVATAR... the floating mountains...cool, nice eye candy


----------



## SL2 (Jan 25, 2011)

Cool pics HC. I think Ive been there but I had help...lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> trippy artwork...
> the first one reminds me of one of my fav movies..AVATAR... the floating mountains...cool, nice eye candy





SL2 said:


> Cool pics HC. I think Ive been there but I had help...lol


Yeah I found them today in my son's folder. They were toying with different ideas for their cd cover lol I liked them so I threw them up


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 25, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey no kidding?!? I started with 4 but one was cracked! Toooo funny lol.
> 
> I soak my seeds for about 24 hrs and then a couple of days in moist paper towels wrapped in a plastic baggie in a warm spot
> 
> Should be fun : !)


lmao yeah exactly that  i normaly soak for about 24 hours untill they crack then pop just under the surface of the soil. might even go and get something nice for these girls  

how many are you taking into flower? i'm probs just gonna pick the best one and scrog that, via some test clones 1st


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> lmao yeah exactly that  i normaly soak for about 24 hours untill they crack then pop just under the surface of the soil. might even go and get something nice for these girls
> 
> how many are you taking into flower? i'm probs just gonna pick the best one and scrog that, via some test clones 1st


The way that I do it is....I'll veg them till a foot or so and with clones numbered, put them all into flower. Then let them all run 2 or 3 runs until the cream rises to the top. Which makes me think,,,I prolly should not breed my first run. Find out who is the queen and breed with her! And quite possibly with some of the other staples in my garden!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 25, 2011)

ok then that sounds sweet so we have plenty of time to pick our competition lady  i'm gonna do the same thing then bro so hopefully we shouldnt be that far off timings  good luck to you bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> ok then that sounds sweet so we have plenty of time to pick our competition lady  i'm gonna do the same thing then bro so hopefully we shouldnt be that far off timings  good luck to you bro


Thanks you too! I should prolly start researching this strain, but there is the possibility that there may have been a Headband smooching up with their mother so I'm thinking it will be nice to be able to compare. I always grow them untopped the first run or two also and your doing a scrog. Kool!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey there Tryna I forgot to put these up this afternoon, you were asking about how much room I had to work with


----------



## DST (Jan 26, 2011)

Looking forward to the grow off chaps. Whens the official start date?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

ive been wondering if we'll ever have some sort of comp in the 600. it would be kool 

love that last pic of the sea battle hc man.


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 26, 2011)

DST said:


> Looking forward to the grow off chaps. Whens the official start date?





Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive been wondering if we'll ever have some sort of comp in the 600. it would be kool
> 
> love that last pic of the sea battle hc man.


not sure got to pick our girls and that first so probs a good few months away  i think you 2 should be involved with the official judging team though, seems as me and HC met on ur threads


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2011)

DST said:


> Looking forward to the grow off chaps. Whens the official start date?


I'm thinking after our first run we'll use the keepers' offspring, So maybe May 1st?



Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive been wondering if we'll ever have some sort of comp in the 600. it would be kool
> 
> love that last pic of the sea battle hc man.


Yes I need toget Dr Trics over hear to do a mural on my wall lol.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 26, 2011)

Moring HC just stoppin in for a little wake and Bake and a cup of Joe....
Have a good day farmin
I know you posted it a while back but kinda nutes do you use?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 26, 2011)

i think a public vote off like pic of the month or somethin would be kool theres some badass growers in the 600


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Moring HC just stoppin in for a little wake and Bake and a cup of Joe....
> Have a good day farmin
> I know you posted it a while back but kinda nutes do you use?


Morning Hem I'm doing the same. This is what I have been using for the past year, its the local hydro stores guy's stuff. I use to use the whole FF line up but I like this better

Later


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 26, 2011)

Many Thanks Sir....
If I may ask How much are those???
Congrats on the 100th Page...


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I'm thinking after our first run we'll use the keepers' offspring, So maybe May 1st?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I need toget Dr Trics over hear to do a mural on my wall lol.


i used to paint murals on walls for a living when i lived in TX and also in CO.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 26, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> i used to paint murals on walls for a living when i lived in TX and also in CO.


Hey stonie, got any pix of those murals?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 26, 2011)

no i wish i did, some of them came out really cool. did the jungle book in one room and thats when i fell in love with begara the tiger. one lady had me paint a tree in the corner of her living room with the branches going out over the walls and ceiling. that one was fun. did whinnie the poo for my neice.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I'm thinking after our first run we'll use the keepers' offspring, So maybe May 1st?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I need to get Dr Trics over hear to do a mural on my wall lol.


It sounds like I need to get you over hear somehow barbie doll


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 26, 2011)

you have probably mentioned this before, but are those nutients organic? and does your guy sell the line on the internet?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> you have probably mentioned this before, but are those nutients organic? and does your guy sell the line on the internet?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> The synergy is organic and is really great stuff (you also can use it as a flushing agent too) but I'm pretty sure the Cornucopia is what he calls organic based, so I guess techniquelly not. And his stuff (Cornucopia) is not available on line but I could send you some.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.cornucopiaplus.com/


































































[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]With Cornucopia Plus&#8482;, the face of hydroponic gardening is now changed forever.[/FONT]




















































[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*




*[/FONT]​




[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Why Cornucopia Plus Advantage Low-Salt Fertilizers? ::: Learn More*[/FONT][/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Previously only available to visitors of our retail store, Cornucopia Plus&#8482; introduces the Cornucopia Plus&#8482; Advantage line of plant fertilizers--low salt fertilizers made using clear mountain spring water, and the purest form of nutrient additives.[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/FONT][/FONT]​












[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT]

































[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.cornucopiaplus.com/formulax.html[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Cornucopia Plus&#8482;
Necessary Plant Energy*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Cornucopia Plus&#8482;
Necessary Plant Energy* [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]buffer fertilizer salts, preventing root burn, and reducing insoluble mineral precipitates, energizing plant metabolism and maximizing plant production.[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Cornucopia Plus&#8482;
Advantage Grow*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Cornucopia Plus&#8482;
Advantage Grow*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]is used for leafy veggies, to prolong vegetative cycle, keeping cutting (stock plant) productive, with lush green vegetation without pushing for reproduction and early maturity.[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Cornucopia Plus&#8482;
Advantage Bloom*</STRONG>[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Cornucopia Plus&#8482;
Advantage Bloom*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT] [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]is highly effective when used with Cornucopia Plus&#8482;
Advantage Grow during the production cycle, and as a trigger/boost with Cornucopia Plus&#8482;
Formula X for flowering plants. Plants and flowers burst with vivid color and spectacular long lasting blooms![/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Cornucopia Plus&#8482;
Formula X*</STRONG>[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​ [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Cornucopia Plus&#8482;
Formula X *[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]is a grow & bloom all-purpose fertilizer. Flowers, house plants, and herbs respond to FORMULA X with accelerated growth producing herbs with pronounced smell and flavor, herbs and lettuce with sweeter aroma and excellent taste, and house plant leaves that are greener and larger, with greater drought resistance. Excellent for hydroponics or soil.[/FONT]




[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CORNUCOPIA PLUS ADVANTAGE low-salt fertilizers include abundant sulfur, often lacking in other fertilizers. Sulfur, working along with a broad range of nutrient and trace elements, help produce robust growth, improves foliage color, co2 fixation, root development and chlorophyll production.[/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT]




[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]​




[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Father of Bioponics Contributed More Than Just His Genius*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Dr. Luther W. Thomas
1936-2002**[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dr. Luther W. Thomas was known worldwide for his brilliant writings and lectures in plant science, marketing and design, and for developing a breakthrough biogeochemical active nutrient solution for hydroponics he named Bioponics. But perhaps his greatest contribution to the field was his ability to share knowledge in a way that mentored growers worldwide, encouraging them to maximize their own potential in the years to come.

Dr.Thomas' beloved wife Amelia remembers him this way: " My beloved husband always astonished me with his brilliance and scientific knowledge. Luther was a man of honor and integrity."

Close friend and protégé Richard Middlebrook, CEO of Cornucopia Plus corp, remembers: "Luther was a genius to me. He had the ability and vision to see things from a completely different viewpoint than the average human being. He treated me like a son. It was an honor to have him as a teacher, mentor, business consultant and very dear friend."

In his role as mentor, Dr. Thomas often said:
"Don't start anything you do not have the ability or knowledge to complete."
"Always have a back-up."
"Listen, you might learn something."
"Trust me on this one"

Dr. Thomas, 66, died December 20, 2002 in Hazleton, Pennsylvania.

He was born in Virginia in 1936 and was a graduate of the University of Utah, Salt Lake, and the University of California, Berkeley, earning a Bachelor of Science degree in marketing and marine biology, a master of science degree in Microbiology, and a doctorate in biochemistry. He also was a Korean War veteran serving from 1953 to 1957 with the 24th Division Fifth and Ninth Regiment, Second Battalion, George Company, and a recipient of the Purple Heart.

Luther founded his first company, "Water Farm" in Orange County, California. He later was president and owner of the Earth and Sea Bioproducts and Applied Regeneration Technology, Water Science, in Kaysville, Utah. He was a founding member of the Association for Garden Writers of America and a contributing author to numerous agriculture publications including Acres, USA, Growing Edge, and Practical Hydroponics. A sampling of his many titles include "You Are What You Eat;" "Enzymes for Plant Hereditary Potential;" The Role of Gases in Nutrient Solutions;" The Application of Organic Gardening to Hydroponics;" "Solution pH and Temperature as Limiting Factors;" "Organic Nutrient Extractor for Hydroponic Systems;" and "A Microbrial Culture Chemostat."

Dr. Thomas' visionary work serves as an inspiration to all growers and an example of what can be accomplished in the spirit of mentoring, scientific discovery, and appled knowledge for the good of all. For more information about Dr. Thomas and his work, log on tohttp://www.gtghydroponics.com/[/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*© 2006 Cornucopia Plus Corp. 
Underhill, Vermont
1.802.899.4323
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]site support: jaffeinteractive[/FONT]
*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][/FONT]


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.cornucopiaplus.com/




































































[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]With Cornucopia Plus, the face of hydroponic gardening is now changed forever.[/FONT]




















































[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*




*[/FONT]​







[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Why Cornucopia Plus Advantage Low-Salt Fertilizers? ::: Learn More*[/FONT][/FONT] [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Previously only available to visitors of our retail store, Cornucopia Plus introduces the Cornucopia Plus Advantage line of plant fertilizers--low salt fertilizers made using clear mountain spring water, and the purest form of nutrient additives.[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]




[/FONT][/FONT]​
















































[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Cornucopia Plus*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Necessary Plant Energy[/FONT]*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Cornucopia Plus*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]​ 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Necessary Plant Energy[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]buffer fertilizer salts, preventing root burn, and reducing insoluble mineral precipitates, energizing plant metabolism and maximizing plant production.[/FONT][/FONT]

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Cornucopia Plus*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Advantage Grow[/FONT]*[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT]


 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Cornucopia Plus*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Advantage Grow[/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]is used for leafy veggies, to prolong vegetative cycle, keeping cutting (stock plant) productive, with lush green vegetation without pushing for reproduction and early maturity.[/FONT]​
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Cornucopia Plus*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Advantage Bloom[/FONT]*[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]</STRONG>[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Cornucopia Plus*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Advantage Bloom[/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]is highly effective when used with Cornucopia Plus[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Advantage Grow during the production cycle, and as a trigger/boost with Cornucopia Plus[/FONT]​


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Formula X for flowering plants. Plants and flowers burst with vivid color and spectacular long lasting blooms![/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Cornucopia Plus*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Formula X[/FONT]*[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]</STRONG>[/FONT]​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Cornucopia Plus*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Formula X [/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]is a grow & bloom all-purpose fertilizer. Flowers, house plants, and herbs respond to FORMULA X with accelerated growth producing herbs with pronounced smell and flavor, herbs and lettuce with sweeter aroma and excellent taste, and house plant leaves that are greener and larger, with greater drought resistance. Excellent for hydroponics or soil.[/FONT]




[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]CORNUCOPIA PLUS ADVANTAGE low-salt fertilizers include abundant sulfur, often lacking in other fertilizers. Sulfur, working along with a broad range of nutrient and trace elements, help produce robust growth, improves foliage color, co2 fixation, root development and chlorophyll production.[/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT]









[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Father of Bioponics Contributed More Than Just His Genius*[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Dr. Luther W. Thomas*[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1936-2002[/FONT]*
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dr. Luther W. Thomas was known worldwide for his brilliant writings and lectures in plant science, marketing and design, and for developing a breakthrough biogeochemical active nutrient solution for hydroponics he named Bioponics. But perhaps his greatest contribution to the field was his ability to share knowledge in a way that mentored growers worldwide, encouraging them to maximize their own potential in the years to come.[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]​

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dr.Thomas' beloved wife Amelia remembers him this way: " My beloved husband always astonished me with his brilliance and scientific knowledge. Luther was a man of honor and integrity."[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Close friend and protégé Richard Middlebrook, CEO of Cornucopia Plus corp, remembers: "Luther was a genius to me. He had the ability and vision to see things from a completely different viewpoint than the average human being. He treated me like a son. It was an honor to have him as a teacher, mentor, business consultant and very dear friend."[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]In his role as mentor, Dr. Thomas often said:[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Don't start anything you do not have the ability or knowledge to complete."[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Always have a back-up."[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Listen, you might learn something."[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Trust me on this one"[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dr. Thomas, 66, died December 20, 2002 in Hazleton, Pennsylvania.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]He was born in Virginia in 1936 and was a graduate of the University of Utah, Salt Lake, and the University of California, Berkeley, earning a Bachelor of Science degree in marketing and marine biology, a master of science degree in Microbiology, and a doctorate in biochemistry. He also was a Korean War veteran serving from 1953 to 1957 with the 24th Division Fifth and Ninth Regiment, Second Battalion, George Company, and a recipient of the Purple Heart.[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Luther founded his first company, "Water Farm" in Orange County, California. He later was president and owner of the Earth and Sea Bioproducts and Applied Regeneration Technology, Water Science, in Kaysville, Utah. He was a founding member of the Association for Garden Writers of America and a contributing author to numerous agriculture publications including Acres, USA, Growing Edge, and Practical Hydroponics. A sampling of his many titles include "You Are What You Eat;" "Enzymes for Plant Hereditary Potential;" The Role of Gases in Nutrient Solutions;" The Application of Organic Gardening to Hydroponics;" "Solution pH and Temperature as Limiting Factors;" "Organic Nutrient Extractor for Hydroponic Systems;" and "A Microbrial Culture Chemostat."[/FONT]​ 
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Dr. Thomas' visionary work serves as an inspiration to all growers and an example of what can be accomplished in the spirit of mentoring, scientific discovery, and appled knowledge for the good of all. For more information about Dr. Thomas and his work, log on to[/FONT]
[/FONT]​[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*© 2006 Cornucopia Plus Corp. *[/FONT]
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Underhill, Vermont[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]1.802.899.4323[/FONT]*
*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]site support: jaffeinteractive[/FONT][/FONT]*


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey hey there's my buddy Rick standing in front of the sunflowers! Thanks for the plug hem.


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 26, 2011)

highlanders cave said:


> hey hey there's my buddy rick standing in front of the sunflowers! Thanks for the plug hem.


nice nugs bro!!!!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Jan 26, 2011)

rock on thanks guys.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> nice nugs bro!!!!!


Hey thanks thats the last of my stash lol. It's Blueberry...ummm yummmy!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 27, 2011)

ive seen those nutes in a store before. r they plant specific?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 27, 2011)

hmmmm blueberry yum yums


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2011)

Morning all, little bump for my mountain...I know I know it's a shitty pic, but I just stumbled upon it yesterday. I took it a couple of years ago, should really just go out and take a proper shot of it lol

Just a few minutes east of me it provides a lot of nice sunrises!

My daughter is coming over in a little while to do her laundry lol, so I guess I'll be in stealth mode this afternoon haha. 

Have super duper fanfriggentastic day everyone!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2011)

i wish i could go wash at my peeps place lol. sexy blueberry nuggz? how long u had em ?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey bro. I've had this bb cut for 3 years and the nugs above have been curing for a month. Wasn't sure which you were askng about lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2011)

Lol, i was asking about the nugs. but thats a long time to have a strain around.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2011)

HI HL,
Would introducing butterflys into your garden cause any harm to your plants. They would look really pretty in there!


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 27, 2011)

Hey, HC how's it mate. Loving the qleaner man! Looks Sweeeet. Like i said that was my next choice from TGA. What's the Blueberry you got ? Thats like the last strain on my list, but still trying to find the one! 
Damn they Black Rose Pic.s look just Amazing! Think i need to roll a # and read through this very colourfull thread you got here H.C.

jambo;>)


----------



## DST (Jan 27, 2011)

Would look lovely while munching the leaves and leaving their eggs everywhere for the babies to hatch and munch even more of your plants. Soz Dr I would avoid doing that regardless of aesthetics. 
Now pretty ladies birds are another thing....


Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI HL,
> Would introducing butterflys into your garden cause any harm to your plants. They would look really pretty in there!


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 27, 2011)

Did you get the p.m i sent you earlier mate?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 27, 2011)

DST said:


> Would look lovely while munching the leaves and leaving their eggs everywhere for the babies to hatch and munch even more of your plants. Soz Dr I would avoid doing that regardless of aesthetics.
> Now pretty ladies birds are another thing....


Ahhhh, too bad...Ill just have to add em into the drawing of the ladies Im doing.
Lady bugs are nice though, maybe the caveman needs some lady bugs.
what type of lady birds are you referring to DST?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2011)

The bird is the word D my man lol!! I'm going to back and find that song...Donny posted it a couple of months ago

I had some lady bugs in there a couple of months ago,,,they helped get rid of the spider mites lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 27, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ahhhh, too bad...Ill just have to add em into the drawing of the ladies Im doing.
> Lady bugs are nice though, maybe the caveman needs some lady bugs.
> what type of lady birds are you referring to DST?


think u guys call em lady bugs?

hey hc hope ur good mate all of my cj's have cracked and been put under the soil and under the prop


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2011)

Ladybug


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> think u guys call em lady bugs?
> 
> hey hc hope ur good mate all of my cj's have cracked and been put under the soil and under the prop


Hey brother! Thanks ya I I'm good, you? Was in stealth mode all afternoon, my 18 year old daughter was over doing her laundry between classes lol

Kool kool with your caseys bru, we'll be comparing pics soon!!

Later las



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ladybug


Great pic Tryna!!


----------



## greenjambo (Jan 27, 2011)

Im sure i asked, but what's the blueberry you got....Dj Short's??? Been looking for the keeper Blues forever man! Got a bit to smoke just now, but looks like its going to need a good cure for the flavour to come out. I have a couple DP blueberry beans, just not tried them yet lol. But the blue/cheese im also smoking has great flavour and dont think it was even dried too great! But your's looks sweeeeet man!

jambo;>)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 28, 2011)

Blueberry can be a fussy bitch jambo but its real nice smoke, just go easy on the nutes. DJ Shorts is the breeder.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Blueberry can be a fussy bitch jambo but its real nice smoke, just go easy on the nutes. DJ Shorts is the breeder.


Hows everything at the North Pole HC? lol

I thought you were growing Joey Weed???


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 28, 2011)

Oiu friggen vay your right!! Thanks man good catch, I got them mixed up lol. The BB in my HM X BB is from DJ Short (a joint effort breeding project with him and Chimera). Joey Weed is the breeder of my Blueberry cut : !)

Its a beautiful day here today lots of blue sky. The long ass icicles are melting a lot today lol

Have a good one SL!


----------



## doniawon (Jan 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Blueberry can be a fussy bitch jambo but its real nice smoke, just go easy on the nutes. DJ Shorts is the breeder.


great info.. +rep. Plants are looking great HC.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 29, 2011)

whats going down in them ol green hill bro? am chiefing some dog this morning, and damn its got me twisted. gonna treat me n the lady to a day of pampering today. hope your having a good one fella! 

laters


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 29, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> whats going down in them ol green hill bro? am chiefing some dog this morning, and damn its got me twisted. gonna treat me n the lady to a day of pampering today. hope your having a good one fella!
> 
> laters


I'll bet she's looking forward to that! Women looove to be pampered. The Dog should make for a pleasant Saturday too! Going to be in stealth mode here later on, my son's coming over for the weekend.

Need to do a couple of upgrades to my op real quick, prolly by Monday...An air purifier for the flower room and a humidifier for my veg room, the rh is so low I'm sure that it's inhibiting growth 

Later man have a good one today!!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 29, 2011)

easy HC, no sign of my CJ's yet but its still early days lmao. hope ur good bro?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 30, 2011)

doniawon said:


> great info.. +rep. Plants are looking great HC.


Appreciate it always bro!!



las fingerez said:


> easy HC, no sign of my CJ's yet but its still early days lmao. hope ur good bro?


Doing pretty well las, thanks hope you as well. Hows the knee lol! Sorry I shouldn't laugh. 

They should be breaking soil today or tomorrow eh mate! They are stretchy little buggers from the start lol. I kept adding soil to help support them and put them tight to the light, so now that initial seedling stretch has stopped and they are focusing on their leaves. They have a couple of nodes and 2 out of the 3 have a distinct crinkle to them which in my experience that tends to lead to a good pheno

The cave comes out of stealth mode later on tonight and tomorrow is day 49 for Calizhar and the C-4. They are crazy good looking with nicer smells now and a couple of phenos with insane colas. Might be at Don's DOG monster cola level!! Good sugar with most also! I need to hone my camera skills so that I can get some good pics for the 7 week shots tomorrow lol

Later!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 30, 2011)

"They have a couple of nodes and 2 out of the 3 have a distinct crinkle to them which in my experience that tends to lead to a good pheno"

Keep the tips coming! Where is my pencile? lol

"They are crazy good looking with nicer smells now and a couple of phenos with insane colas. Might be at Don's DOG monster cola level!! Good sugar with most also!"

Teaser, lets see them! Tomorrow, your fcker, you gonna make us all wait til tomorrow after that tease!!!! lol

Have a great day bro...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 30, 2011)

Heheheheheh!


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 30, 2011)

hey hey 

got 4 that have surfaced, 3x strong goers and one thats lacking behind a bit, i'll re-asses in a few days and bin her if she dont pick up, cant be having a throwback for the comp  i did chuck another in as i had 3x kinda different type seeds (striped, broken stripe and solid greeny brown colour), no show on the greeny brown one yet though.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 30, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hey hey
> 
> got 4 that have surfaced, 3x strong goers and one thats lacking behind a bit, i'll re-asses in a few days and bin her if she dont pick up, cant be having a throwback for the comp  i did chuck another in as i had 3x kinda different type seeds (striped, broken stripe and solid greeny brown colour), no show on the greeny brown one yet though.


Hey hey las! Yes I saw one of them in your pics hanging out with the big girls. It's on!!


----------



## mr west (Jan 31, 2011)

mr cave, hows the west side doing? a bit frosty this morning but the suns melting it all off b4 11am


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2011)

whats going down HC!? or growing up as the case may be!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2011)

Morning guys. Gotta love Mondays! No sarcasm there!!

You've all heard this one right?! If your hooked to some speakers, crank it!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cn52Px_h7_8


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2011)

Today is day 49 for the new girls...going to try and post some decent pics later. Anyone have any tips on getting good shots, please feel free!! I really need to do something cause the plants are awesome but I'm not happy with the quality of my photos lately. What kind of lighting I guess would be my main question?


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 31, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Today is day 49 for the new girls...going to try and post some decent pics later. Anyone have any tips on getting good shots, please feel free!! I really need to do something cause the plants are awesome but I'm not happy with the quality of my photos lately. What kind of lighting I guess would be my main question?


I keep the camera 1 1/2 to 2 feet from the object and take a clear pic and then crop. Pics are with and without flash usually under the 6500k mh


cof


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2011)

OK BOYS, keep your pants ON!!!!!!!! Check out this DRAWING 

In the left Pot we have that Beautiful Green Snake Lovin Lady "Agent"

As Centerfold, that delicious green lady with the Big Buds, "KIKI"

In the right pot is our favorite dancing doll, the green Lady with the sweetest smelling Buds, "Stoner Barbie"

This drawing was a bitch to complete. It almost got tossed but I kept workin and somehow managed to work it out. I hope you enjoy looking at it, you might want to do a couple bong hits before viewing..LOL...... 
Have an awesome Day!!!!!!! Amber



View attachment 1414253


----------



## las fingerez (Jan 31, 2011)

wow amber thats amazing


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I keep the camera 1 1/2 to 2 feet from the object and take a clear pic and then crop. Pics are with and without flash usually under the 6500k mh
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks cof thats a help. Yeah I never crop so that might change things up, and bright and in the blue spectrum huh? Cool thanks buddy!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2011)

Taking those bong hits that you just perscribed Doc! About to check it out!!


----------



## stabone (Jan 31, 2011)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> View attachment 1414253


 Damn, that is super nasty!! Kinda reminds me of hanging with my buddy dimitris.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2011)

Nicely done my sweetness!

Barbie looks playful with a sparkle of mischievousness about her, Agent has an aire of aloofness about her she must be very tasty. But Kikki...she looks a little sinister and maybe has ulterior motives? I think she wants to run that garden!! Might want to water her though, her buds are getting droopy lol

Again that's really fantastic Amber kool kool kool!!!

The more you look the more you find! Just found Kikki's lips. And not the ones on her face : ) Dr you naughty girl


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 31, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Taking those bong hits that you just perscribed Doc! About to check it out!!


damn that is koool


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nicely done my sweetness!
> 
> Barbie looks playful with a sparkle of mischievousness about her, Agent has an aire of aloofness about her she must be very tasty. But Kikki...she looks a little sinister and maybe has ulterior motives? I think she wants to run that garden!! Might want to water her though, her buds are getting droopy lol
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!
thanks for all the compliments!!!!!!!!
KIKI's buds are getting droopy!!! HAHAHAHAHAH. that was not the intention, I wanted to make her very vuloptous, just like you guys like em!!
How am I lookin in the garden, by the way?

You better be takin good care of me. I sure dont want no droopy buds... 
Im glad I made all the girls seem so different. After a some chaos I had to work through .. I must say this was one of the funniest drawings I have ever done! 
YOu dont even want to know what Agent was looking like at one point, trust me... some wierd shit I think of sometimes......HAhahhahahahah LOL


----------



## SL2 (Jan 31, 2011)

WOW>>>Fuck me runnin! That is AWESOME DOC!!!

I love those sausage titties!! All the parts are covered..​


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah Amber is quite the artist with quite the imagination, isn't she guys : ?)

Well I picked up a humidifier for the veg room and an air purifier for the flower room. I'm thinking the plants are going to love it, especially the vegging girls the rh has been so low it's not even funny. A couple of keepers of the new strain run short and don't even quite double in flower so I'm trying to get some more height on them. I'll raise the lights a bit and add some more wattage, also in the yellow spectrum that might help them reach a little. Then with some humidity in there (was in the low 20s rh lol) I'll turn it into a tropical jungle!!


----------



## SL2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds like a plan man...

What kind of camera do you have. Im no expert but I can share what I do and it made my pics a lot better. Hell your pics is why I got my damn manual out! lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2011)

It's a little Cannon PowerShot. I'm pretty sure lighting and background are a couple of issues to work out. For macro you need a tripod or place it on something and use the timer. I've tried all of the settings and it seems like either auto or foliage works best. Trying to get good shots without a flash lol

Shit going down in the middle east is going to reach far. Gas is about to go up, stock market won't though. The weather forcast calls for between 1 and 2 feet by Weds. another big one rolling into the east coast!! Hanging on!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 31, 2011)

Here's an example
normal pic

and cropped

did you notice the spider-mite, top-center

cof


----------



## SL2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful pic cof...it that on auto?


----------



## SL2 (Jan 31, 2011)

I hear ya I cant hold it still for close ups. I have a Nikon D80 DSLR. i use setting A, set the white balance for the room, set it on a tripod, switch to manual focus and use my wireless remote...adjust the A distance, I think thats what its called, lower number blurrs back ground and the higher the number brings back ground into focus, flouro and cfl works good. Your bud pics are great Im not sure if you can get them any better. I just wish I had a bigger lens. My camera is way over my head...lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow! It was that easy?! Good I like simple lol. Hey old timer convention we have going on here : !) I'm smoking the last of my weed, dancing around the house like a fuking spaso with CCR cranked as loud as it will go and working on the vegging girls. It's their turn at night after the big girls go to sleep haha. 

Got 1 bud left for tomorrow boys then highlanders outa weed. Self imposed tokin slowdown I suppose but it wont be for long,,,,,trics are ready on a a couple of the new girls, just need a little more flushing


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2011)

Yeah I've got the bud shots down I just want to get a good shot of the plants themselves, I'm pretty impressed with them and usually camera shots don't do the big pretty girls justice. Turned into a busy day today but I'll try again tomorrow with some 7wk shots


----------



## SL2 (Jan 31, 2011)

CCR at Woodstock Ill be right over! lol

[video=youtube;bF-zk_7BtSg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bF-zk_7BtSg[/video]


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 31, 2011)

Sounds good, what's up next...Alman Brothers or Skinnard?

Those pics were taken with a kodak 9.2, about $100 at wally world, on the close up setting without flash and I'm holding the tripod


cof


----------



## SL2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Either but I love Skinnard!!lol

I know man those new power shot type camers are awesome...cant beat them for the $$$$...I always want a really good camera, spent my bonus money on it over a Christmas holiday and when I came back to work got laid off!!! Fuck me! lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jan 31, 2011)

Rock on COF great Pics Bro!!!
Allman Brothers theres a great old band Brother Duane Allman, boy he could play that geetar!!!!

SL2 loved CCR!!!




curious old fart said:


> Sounds good, what's up next...Alman Brothers or Skinnard?
> 
> Those pics were taken with a kodak 9.2, about $100 at wally world, on the close up setting without flash and I'm holding the tripod
> 
> ...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2011)

Going to listen to it now buddy, I just bebopped myself out though lol. Having some munchies and a cuppa,,,recharge my battery : !)

Yeah man rock on!!! Remember those haircuts ahaha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 31, 2011)

SL2 said:


> Either but I love Skinnard!!lol
> 
> I know man those new power shot type camers are awesome...cant beat them for the $$$$...I always want a really good camera, spent my bonus money on it over a Christmas holiday and when I came back to work got laid off!!! Fuck me! lol


i have a canon powershot sd 780, but i suck at takin pics so 12.1 pixels for nothin. lol
i wish i had a dslr camera, but i know that would be way over my head too.


----------



## SL2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Rock on COF great Pics Bro!!!
> Allman Brothers theres a great old band Brother Duane Allman, boy he could play that geetar!!!!
> 
> SL2 loved CCR!!!


Right on man! boy did I just date myself! lol



Highlanders cave said:


> Going to listen to it now buddy, I just bebopped myself out though lol. Having some munchies and a cuppa,,,recharge my battery : !)
> 
> Yeah man rock on!!! Remember those haircuts ahaha


Yea back when I had hair...lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2011)

Yea back when I had hair...lol[/QUOTE] 

Too funny lol. I still have plenty just wear it very short, gots to look respectable being a business man ya know lol. I say it's brown but everyone else says salt n pepper : !)


----------



## SL2 (Jan 31, 2011)

I wish I did mine its thin on top so I go with a #2...salt & peper all the way...Dont want no flap lol My goatee goes from black/red/grey to snow white at the chin/jaw...lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 1, 2011)

lmao HC been called a few things but never a bird. i wonder if its the "mexican/spanish" LAS at the start of my name and people think is lass as in girl lmao  last time i checked, i was male lmao! cheers for rep, need 2 spread it


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 1, 2011)

haha what? Zoom right over my head lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 1, 2011)

sorry thought u repped me, was from ur thread but they didnt leave a name

Thread: Highlanders Perpetual.....
yo las mate u dont kno how many times ive been asked if u was a bird lol, I put em straight tho dude lol>>>>>>>>>>>>


lmfao 

sorry dude


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 1, 2011)

Nah noot me broo lol. Funny, you thought I was from Scotland at first....For some reason I thought you were an aussie at first!!

If there is a joint at the end of the>>>>>>>, then it's mcwesty!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 1, 2011)

yeah i thought that as i copied and pasted lol  cheers westy if it was u lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2011)

from beards to birds, i love the randomness of riu sometimes. popped myself some livers x cc this morn. cant have you guys beatin me to the punch, though you will..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 1, 2011)

lol, poppin mine this a.m. too don.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 1, 2011)

its ON!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Feb 1, 2011)

Nice pic cof, and yup, I can see that little critter.

Get some mite spray and stick Diatomaceous Earth in your soil and top of your soil. Worked for me, spray done the plants, DE done the soil. Several applications over a couple of weeks and happy days. Also killed the thrips I had. Good luck with that battle mate.

Peace, DST


curious old fart said:


> Here's an example
> normal pic
> 
> and cropped
> ...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah baby bring it on!!!!!!!

Thinking I'm going to need to invest in a space heater for my grow room too, another thing that I'm sure is inhibiting growth a bit. I would like to see the veg room another 10 -15 degrees warmer and the flower room maybe 5 - 10 warmer. Prolly should get it today before we get snowed in. My girl was at the gym this morning and is getting a massage now and then coming over. We had a bet that I wouldn't get my xmas tree down until Feb so late last night I took it down and she lost. Didn't really matter if I won or lost because of the nature of the bet though hehe


----------



## ColoradoLove (Feb 1, 2011)

Hahaha! Keep up the good work HC!


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah baby bring it on!!!!!!!
> 
> Thinking I'm going to need to invest in a space heater for my grow room too, another thing that I'm sure is inhibiting growth a bit. I would like to see the veg room another 10 -15 degrees warmer and the flower room maybe 5 - 10 warmer. Prolly should get it today before we get snowed in. My girl was at the gym this morning and is getting a massage now and then coming over. We had a bet that I wouldn't get my xmas tree down until Feb so late last night I took it down and she lost. Didn't really matter if I won or lost because of the nature of the bet though hehe


oh honey - are you cashing in on that bet tonight?? Enjoy! LMAO! what are your temps by the way -- ?? must be very firkin' cold if you are wanting another 15 degrees..... ?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2011)

hahahah you wiley mountain man. good drills HC 

and COF, fight the good fight, mites are a [email protected] to shift


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 2, 2011)

The two shorter pheno Calizhar being flushed. Day 51

The leaf to bud ratio is a little high on these two so they prolly wont make the long term cut, but they have more trics than the others and are in the second and third run right now

Smoking a bowl of the red one on the right. First bowl of the day and its been a long one, going on 7 or 8 hits now. I picked a bud from each of the 4 Calizhar yesterday and they are on tin foil on top of a ballast. The smoke is smooth for being quick dried with no bad taste,,,a little bit of floral on the inhale and on the exhale the faintest bit of skunkyness comes through and overpowers the floral in a very subtle manner. Afterr the first couple of hit I could have very easily just melted into the chair. Very relaxing and all body. Once I forced myself up, it was easy to keep busy and a good buzz to bebop to tunes with. A few more hits and I seemed to find the ceiling but its been an hour and now I'm finishing the bowl and getting that same initial melt into the couch feeling but also looking forward to going and doing some gardening here real quick. Note...good for pain


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 2, 2011)

Calizhar #3 day 51

She is in the sink being flushed also, this is the one that had a strong Oneida smell at first and not to pleasant but has now morphed into a nice candy like smell


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG they are so beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!! you are a grow god for sure.


----------



## mr west (Feb 2, 2011)

looking sexy HC mate


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 2, 2011)

Calizhar #4 day 51...early smoke report

This is the girl that started smelling real nutty during flower like sticking your face into a bowl of granola. First impression was that this was a heavier smoke than the red zhar. Smooth like the other one but not to much taste, a faint nutty taste with an aftertaste that was also very faint also but tasted like turnip. Definitley more potency comes with the heaviness of the smoke. Stronger than the red that I had earlier today, I could easily feel it after the first hit and after 20 min and a couple more rips, this paragraph is going slower and sloower and slooower lol. 

Just want to finish this up and go play! Enjoy this buzz!! We have gotten about a foot dumped on us today with no sign of letting up. I haven't shoveled or had my driveway plowed because we have been getting so much snow lately...just drive up and down it with my rig to pack it down (it's in a dif place than when you saw it aaron, about 4 times longer too), it's getting quite difficult now though...I have to to pack it down every now and then hehe

Later everbody, lot more pics to come. Haven't gotten to the big cola C-4 beauty yet


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Calizhar #3 day 51
> View attachment 1418890View attachment 1418889View attachment 1418887


bumpage for the long pagers... 

isnt it always the way the really jewel encrusted girls are the leafy ones... still the look of the purp peno i reckon you could get some lovely purple bubble from hc. right stunners the lot of them man!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2011)

u gonna hae some killer bubble HC, props.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 2, 2011)

Whatzup brother...very nice indeed...stay warm.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 2, 2011)

cheers to playing in the snow medicated. lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> bumpage for the long pagers...
> 
> isnt it always the way the really jewel encrusted girls are the leafy ones... still the look of the purp peno i reckon you could get some lovely purple bubble from hc. right stunners the lot of them man!


hmmmmmmm thats a beautiful girl  i could imagine ur blonde hash coming out wicked with that purple pheno bro, u gonna give it a whirl?


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 3, 2011)

how much longer u flushing 4?


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 3, 2011)

Some great shot's there H.C. Love the Purp. pheno mmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2011)

mr west said:


> looking sexy HC mate


Hey westy how ya doing! Yeah their some pretty girls huh : !)



Don Gin and Ton said:


> bumpage for the long pagers...
> 
> isnt it always the way the really jewel encrusted girls are the leafy ones... still the look of the purp peno i reckon you could get some lovely purple bubble from hc. right stunners the lot of them man!


Whats the good word my friend! Winter wonderland in these parts!! Now I get to try and pick a keeper or two,,,just looking for a weighty keeper to mix things up with for peeps. Have a good one brudder!!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> u gonna hae some killer bubble HC, props.


I think so too Tryna, I cant wait to give it a try. Couple of weeks!



SL2 said:


> Whatzup brother...very nice indeed...stay warm.


Thanks SL, I will. Starting to keep my house warmer than usual, it helps the garden upstairs



Stoner.Barbie said:


> cheers to playing in the snow medicated. lol


Hi Barbie!! How are ya sweetie  I'm thinking that your doing the same thing these days! Thanks for swinging by, I'll talk to you soon have a great day!!



las fingerez said:


> hmmmmmmm thats a beautiful girl  i could imagine ur blonde hash coming out wicked with that purple pheno bro, u gonna give it a whirl?


Oh yeah I'm going to give it a whirl, I'm a hash nut since I got my bags a couple of months ago lol



shishkaboy said:


> how much longer u flushing 4?


Everythings in the early stages of flushing, still going to be a week for most. The two shorter red zhars are almost done though

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2011)

greenjambo said:


> Some great shot's there H.C. Love the Purp. pheno mmmmmmmmmmm


Hey hey jambo, what's crackin my new friend on the island!

She's pretty but won't be making the cut. I haven't tried the other red pheno yet but will be shortly. Smoked a bowl of #3 last night and again this morning. Was really impressed last night, this morning it just ok. Still have all of the C-4 phenos to sample, got a bud of each one drying lol

Catch ya man! Have a great one!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2011)

green mountains all white eh!? im guessing youll not be out making giant snow cocks..... lol


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 3, 2011)

all that playing in the snow yesterday made me feel like an old woman today. lol time to medicate.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> green mountains all white eh!? im guessing youll not be out making giant snow cocks..... lol


I guess they are white lol...forcast calls for snow the next 5 out of 7 days! It's like money dropping out of the sky around here though. Tons of peeps in the landscaping business that have nothing to do in the winter but plow drivewaysand parking lots and there are a half dozen ski areas around here that depend on it too so it's all good around here brother!! Trickles down to me eventually : !)



Stoner.Barbie said:


> all that playing in the snow yesterday made me feel like an old woman today. lol time to medicate.


I think your just saying because you want me to come over and give you a massage. Ok!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2011)

So I'm trying out the other red Calizhar #4. And first impression is...I like it! I've only had two bong hits and I'm in a pretty good place already and finally one of these new ones with a strong distinct taste. Quite nice too, fairly skunky on the inhale but before you let it out it's already changing to what I can only describe as an evergreen taste all the way through the exhale with a slight skunky aftertaste. Potency seems good so that's a huge plus. I have been dieing for some rocket fuel lately so I think I'll put one of my revegged Ice clones in flower soon. With all my new little yins I think I'm going to be up to my ears in dank weed soon enough lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 3, 2011)

hahahah HC collecting up all that disposable income huh. as B Real says get money but stay low key  good news on the red cali man, folks love a red head


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2011)

easy bro >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2011)

Fire n the hole guys!

I gotta fukin run, gots a physical to go to and ruin this nice buzz I just got going lol

Later!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I guess they are white lol...forcast calls for snow the next 5 out of 7 days! It's like money dropping out of the sky around here though. Tons of peeps in the landscaping business that have nothing to do in the winter but plow drivewaysand parking lots and there are a half dozen ski areas around here that depend on it too so it's all good around here brother!! Trickles down to me eventually : !)
> 
> 
> 
> I think your just saying because you want me to come over and give you a massage. Ok!!!


ok, i'm busted. your right.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I guess they are white lol...forcast calls for snow the next 5 out of 7 days! It's like money dropping out of the sky around here though. Tons of peeps in the landscaping business that have nothing to do in the winter but plow drivewaysand parking lots and there are a half dozen ski areas around here that depend on it too so it's all good around here brother!! Trickles down to me eventually : !)


keep it triclkin down so i can catch some.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 3, 2011)

Yea brother I would love to see that ICE grow...Send it to me Ill flower that biatch! lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2011)

The 3 Caseys yesterday, they will get potted up a little tonight, give the roots some air and loosen them up just a bit they bounce back real strong!

There are a dozen of these indica Qleaner going into flower in mid March. These are my heaviest strain but they stank so much it increase the stealth factor invovled and they go 9 wks

These are some random Calizhar and C-4 clones that did not make it into the first two clone runs but I'm going to slip them in, in between runs prolly in three weeks.

One Purple 10 to keep that line going, there are 6 in flower that have about 2 weeks left. They are major tric factories!

These are my favorites,,,Ice. I kept 3 of the revegged clones and thinking I'll throw 1 or 2 of them into flower next week with the next batch

Thanks for taking a peek! Sampleing one of the C-4s this evening and liking its potency : !) I'll post some pics of them tomorrow, there are a couple of real lookers in there!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 3, 2011)

caseys looking fine, u gonna top any?


----------



## SL2 (Feb 3, 2011)

Nice little plantation you got going there buddy...Cant wait to see that ice...may have to spring for some beans. Any other strains from mj-s.nl you recommend?

hey man I got a VK root today!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2011)

Evening mate! Hey ya know I hadn't even got that far with thinking with them lol, but yes I think I prolly should. We had some sun this afternoon, put them puppies on the window sill and you can almost see them gro haha they are doing great! 

It's that time, have to go tuck the big girls in. That's when the vegging girls get my love lol, after the big ones go to sleep : !). Quite stoned right now man on some C-4, Think I'll snip a few buds

Talk to ya!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2011)

SL2 said:


> Nice little plantation you got going there buddy...Cant wait to see that ice...may have to spring for some beans. Any other strains from mj-s.nl you recommend?
> 
> hey man I got a VK root today!


Ya should see the veg room,,,that's just the overflow hehe. Can't really recommend any other beans from them, but that's the way to find strains, ask around right!

Those VK should all be exploding roots any day, that's very cool you have your cloning technique dialed in brother

Two and a Half Men are on the tube,,,Charlie's my hero lol .


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 3, 2011)

wow them cj's are doing good bro, been keeping a special eye on them  i was also thinking of topping my cj's when there ready  got a little pic to update 2moro

had some nice Lebanese hash earlier and thought of u lmao but i think urs would of probably been better much lmao.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> wow them cj's are doing good bro, been keeping a special eye on them  i was also thinking of topping my cj's when there ready  got a little pic to update 2moro
> 
> had some nice Lebanese hash earlier and thought of u lmao but i think urs would of probably been better much lmao.


Evening las how ya doing buddy! Tokin on some C-4 myself tonight. For being cut for only a day, it has some good potency to it. The CJs are just starting their vegging stage and starting to grow fast. Yeah when I was a kid there was always hash around and the majority of it was blonde lebanese lol. Brings back some good memories brother, take it easy!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Fire n the hole guys!
> 
> I gotta fukin run, gots a physical to go to and ruin this nice buzz I just got going lol
> 
> Later!


Got a good bill of health from the doc today! Said my lungs sound great too!!

Oh yeah, and girls,,,5'11" and 174lbs! With blue eyes too lol ; !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the good karma. I think I got it just in time. Looks like you've got things well under control over here as well.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 4, 2011)

Congrats man...good to know youll be around a while. I havnt been to the doc in a few years. Did ya get the finger up the ass deal...I hate that shit. lol Thats why I always go to a female Doc...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2011)

do you consider it rocket fuel because of the sativa high? what do u like better?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2011)

heres to a clean bill of health HC buddy! >>>>> zooooooooot 

your ice clones dont even look gnarley!? mine always look like abominations for a month or so. everything else looks real good bro healthy happy lassies. 

good weekend bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 4, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> do you consider it rocket fuel because of the sativa high? what do u like better?


Hey great minds think a lot, I just was over at your place!!

That stuff is in a class by itself. The buds are so crystally that when you break one up that its like breaking a bud of glass. The consistincy of the broken bud is dif than anything else, like rubbing fine sand between your fingers. The smell is wonderful...strong sweet fruit, the taste is fuel like and the smoke expands a lot. A barometer that I use to tell how strong a strain is, is when you start forgetting what you were doing and after a couple of hits of Ice that starts happening lol. It's a strong sativa high, very motivating, I usually can't sit still to finish the bowl. Crash is hard though. Only complaint from my distributors is that it's to strong!!

Gotta run man catch ya later


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2011)

i've never had the patience to take a sativa all the way, i will not so i popped a few. hope mine a just as good.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> . Only complaint from my distributors is that it's to strong!!


 hahah theres a whole market out there of stoners who dont want that mind melting hit. i dont know any personally mind hahaha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2011)

man the best n only sativa high i ever had was my first grow i ordered ghs sativa pack, none of em finished i cut em around 9 weeks but i was giggly as shit everytime i smoked it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2011)

this panama red is my first all sativa im excited but i think if id known id have taken a 80/90% hybrid that finished in 11-12 weeks instead of 4+ months thats for sure


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2011)

Lol, yea i dont kno if i could remember to care for a plant that goes that long. lol thats a relationship, gotta wait 4 months or more til you touch her.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2011)

i know its not tga... but, here she is at 4.5 months ...







no where near finished and youd think it would be 6 ft tall really!?!? i know its been cold but this things tiny, smells quite nice tho


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 4, 2011)

it dont look so tiny to me. how u think the roots doin?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 4, 2011)

C-4 day 53.....

The pretty one has some potency!!

View attachment 1423074

C-4 #4....don't make pheno choices untill they have fully flowered lol

And C-4 #1.....
There are still two more phenotypes to shoot


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 4, 2011)

woweeeeeeee


----------



## mr west (Feb 4, 2011)

so pretty words escape me


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 4, 2011)

That's just beautiful. Attach the picture to the product and charge more.


cof


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 4, 2011)

even my girl said that was pretty, then i told her i'm having a friendly grow off with ya and she laughed. cheers for the vote of confidence love lol 

hope ur good sir, got a picture of my caseys i'm gonna chuck on my thread in a bit


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 4, 2011)

Sounds good las. I'm just sitting around with a pot of chili on the stove. It was supposed to be for dinner for my girl and I but here I sit waiting,,,so much for dinner at 7


----------



## SL2 (Feb 4, 2011)

GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 5, 2011)

man, those are some pretty ladies HC i love the dark almost black fans makes the crystal carpet stand proud. nice work buddy


----------



## doniawon (Feb 5, 2011)

thanks for sending the vibes HC.. your plants are beautiful top to bottom, great attention to detail. C4 #4 looks like shes praying to the sun beautiful plants..keep it up


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Sounds good las. I'm just sitting around with a pot of chili on the stove. It was supposed to be for dinner for my girl and I but here I sit waiting,,,so much for dinner at 7


oh well least u wont go hungry HC mate, do u make ur chillies with pork belly or mince beef/ lamb?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey buddy. ground beef but now that you mention it, a little pork wouldn't hurt. 

Girlfriend and I broke up again last night,,,this time she broke up with me so hopefully it will be for good this time


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 5, 2011)

thats right dont chase em replace em.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

That sounds good to me shiskaboy lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

Lol, i broke up with my mine this morning but we are one again. n its only 9:10am..just cuz i didnt leave enough milk for to eat a bowl of cereal!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

!!! Really?! You guys walking the fence or what! Yeah she has spent the last hour trying to undo our fight last night, so far I'm holding strong


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

i held strong for about 20 minutes, but whining and it was kinda stupid so eh! i think were good for another 6 months til the next spat, lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

mr west said:


> oh well least u wont go hungry HC mate, do u make ur chillies with pork belly or mince beef/ lamb?


Lol, i don't really see porkbelly, minced beef, or lamb in our meat departments or markets.. dont wanna sound dumb but is that common(like grocery store) common? because all i ever see is ground turkey, ground beef, n ground pork. imma food fan, so this interested me.


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2011)

Hold tight mate, itll be worth it in the end >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> dog kush


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 5, 2011)

stick to your guns man.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 5, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Girlfriend and I broke up again last night,,,this time she broke up with me so hopefully it will be for good this time



I was wondering, thats like twice lately she left you hanging for dinner...homie dont play that shit...lol

Thats why I rent, dont have time for all that drama...I have a few lady friends, we hook up, party, have a great time then they take their ass home...lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i held strong for about 20 minutes, but whining and it was kinda stupid so eh! i think were good for another 6 months til the next spat, lol.


lk

Or until you run out of milk again hehe??



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i don't really see porkbelly, minced beef, or lamb in our meat departments or markets.. dont wanna sound dumb but is that common(like grocery store) common? because all i ever see is ground turkey, ground beef, n ground pork. imma food fan, so this interested me.


Thinking westy meant ground, when he said minced??



mr west said:


> Hold tight mate, itll be worth it in the end >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> dog kush





Stoner.Barbie said:


> stick to your guns man.


Thanks my friends! It's not easy but the only sick feeling I get is if I think about her coming back. Def be worth it westy brother, huh! Dog kush nice nice!!! Calizhar #3 here,,it's nice I like it : !)



SL2 said:


> I was wondering, thats like twice lately she left you hanging for dinner...homie dont play that shit...lol
> 
> Thats why I rent, dont have time for all that drama...I have a few lady friends, we hook up, party, have a great time then they take their ass home...lol


Haha you mean twice this week?!

She cooked her goose a little bit this winter when she sold a slice at work. Twice! Now she can't use my op against me lol.

And she cooked it again last night when she called my daughter a slut for no reason. I won't forgive her for that. What a joke...my daughter is 18, has had 3 boyfriends in her life and has been in a serious relationship for a year and plans on marrying her boyfriend and I approve of it. She should have been valadictorian at her high school but missed out because of a computer error, she's majoring in bio-chemisrty in the best medical school around, all covered by scholarships because of her grades and is going to become a pediatrician. Oh and did I say that she is stunningly beautiful too

Her daughter on the other hand, is 17, has had about 15 boyfriends, has been on the pill for almost 2 years and her mother still thinks she's a virgin. Not to bright, works in a coffee shop and that's about as far as she is going to get


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 5, 2011)

she got off easy.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

if your anything like me, for some reasons the good always outweighs the bad in my house. so if i tell her go because of her mouth which i cant stand, i fold. just tell my self to ignore better. lol
you have way more life experience than i do. but i kno one thing. women talk and its usually something we dont care about, so i got my ignoring skills way up. i can even have a convo without being in it at all.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> she got off easy.


Yeah no kidding, I was pissed



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> if your anything like me, for some reasons the good always outweighs the bad in my house. so if i tell her go because of her mouth which i cant stand, i fold. just tell my self to ignore better. lol


Well she has called at least 10 times from work in the past two hours. I keeping telling her no. Need to not let myself get down. must....have....loud..........music!

Smoking a bong of C-4 and flushing the zhars for the last time. Time for a pot of coffee and a little Ramble Tamble from Cosmo's Factory! Loud!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

Long, the bong helps me be more relaxed while saying no. but i break for the good things ya know?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

WHICH is ya favorite calizhar?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Long, the bong helps me be more relaxed while saying no. but i break for the good things ya know?


Yeah but the good things, really were not that good lol.

Still early to tell but on the Calizhars, its looking like all but the burgundy one. Thinking it's going to be by process of elimination on who makes the cut eventually. The other red one #4 is my early fav, and I just happen to have 6 nice clones of hers ready to go in next week. The C-4 has some good potency and I have been nibbling that more. #1 and #4 are early front runners. Lot of dif phenos to work through


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

Haha oh and Tryna buddy,,, why back on track lol?? I don't get to bitch very often! And I am fucking torn...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok ok, we can talk about it. i am smoking preparing my girl to come home, cuz shit gets all weird after shit like this.. like im over it and she wants to talk about how to not have arguments lol. i go back on ignore mode. but one thing i can say is if u feel like you really love her then you should take hamd in fixing. im not against juicing it for a while.It will all work out in the end. If it hasn't worked out, it's not the end.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ok ok, we can talk about it. i am smoking preparing my girl to come home, cuz shit gets all weird after shit like this.. like im over it and she wants to talk about how to not have arguments lol. i go back on ignore mode. but one thing i can say is if u feel like you really love her then you should take hamd in fixing. im not against juicing it for a while.It will all work out in the end. If it hasn't worked out, it's not the end.


BOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Haha Tryna that was my head that just exploded lol. Oh my god I'm dieing laughing brudder. Ok, maybe we don't have to talk about it hahahaha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2011)

see, potheads dont make the best therapist/consolers.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

She's driving me crazy I swear. Frazzeled beyond belief,,,still holding tough though. must not cave


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2011)

jus think of all the let downs and and time spent unhappy, do u really wanna set yaself for more of the same?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

Alright,,,a little history about the Cave to keep my mind off of things!

During the depression, my two great-grandmothers lived together on one of the family farms in the next town over. Their grandfather came over from the York England area almost a century before that. His ancestors came from the east coast of Scotland, a long line of Williams (first name) which is still going today and where the name Highlander comes from.

Being hard working and self sufficient they were able to make ends meet and not lose the farm during that time. One of the ways that they made money was to make and sell things. One of the things that they sold were flowers! They would garden them and cut and sell them in the nearby city. Once a week, they would get dressed up and come into town with their famous jallopy lol and apparently had quite the customer base of mostly jewish families that would buy their cut flowers!! 

So where does the cave come into all of this?? About 4 years ago I had the good fortune to end up with my grandparents house. I have always felt good karma in here but not so much from my grandparents, though they are prolly happy I don't drink as they were wicked teatotallers. No, the good karma and spirit that I feel is from my greatgrandmothers who raised and sold flowers through those rough times in the depression. 

And one of them spent her last couple of years in this house and the spare bedroom where my garden is was her bedroom and is where she died.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

mr west said:


> jus think of all the let downs and and time spent unhappy, do u really wanna set yaself for more of the same?


No I don't brudder


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2011)

so u have an inherited house with quite a bit of history. I dont have anything as grand in my family lol. My dad has a pond full of koi-carp which ill probably inherit, theres some moster fish in there. Size of ya thie some of them lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

Catch them with a fishing pole ever/much?

Hows the misses doing westy


----------



## mr west (Feb 5, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Catch them with a fishing pole ever/much?
> 
> Hows the misses doing westy


no need to use a pole u could catch them with ya hands lol. Shes gone bed after having a half a brownie bless her. mind u it is gone midnight so ill let her off lol


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 5, 2011)

Scottish huh? don't hate me but I'm Irish. 

that's an awesome story, by the way, hopefully in about a year and a half i will have a few acres of my own. no, I'm not waiting for someone to kick the bucket. lol


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 5, 2011)

If it wasn't for my scotch-irish ancestry, I wouldn't be here, now...what's the problem?


cof


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 5, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> If it wasn't for my scotch-irish ancestry, I wouldn't be here, now...what's the problem?
> 
> 
> cof


no problem, i like scotch....errr i mean the Scottish too. lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

mr west said:


> no need to use a pole u could catch them with ya hands lol. Shes gone bed after having a half a brownie bless her. mind u it is gone midnight so ill let her off lol


Yeah it's late, huh? Just wondering how she was doing, be nice when that first trimester is done, eh!! Then you have the second.....and the third and then a little Weston to liven things up for ya lol



Stoner.Barbie said:


> Scottish huh? don't hate me but I'm Irish.
> 
> that's an awesome story, by the way, hopefully in about a year and a half i will have a few acres of my own. no, I'm not waiting for someone to kick the bucket. lol


A few acres will be great barbie, hopefully sooner than later for ya!!

Hey that's great! Ya know it's karma of the irish, not luck of the irish lol. Irish don't have any luck. I can say that because my mom's greatgrandmother was from Irland, so very irish on that side but I don't know any of the history on that side of the family. Traced my Dad's family back to a castle on the east coast of Scotland in the 1500s though


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 5, 2011)

hey HC sorry 2 hear about ur troubles with ur girl, keep ya chin up bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2011)

Holy shit!! I was just in the kitchen and there was a blinding blue light outside and then what sounded like 30 seconds of thunder. We are in the middle of another snow storm here christ I'm not sure what that was. NYC just blow up?!

just checked the forcast.... more thunder and lightning right now, heavy snow tonight fuck my barn roof holds up

HAZARD TYPES... HEAVY WET SNOW... SLEET AND POSSIBLE FREEZING RAIN. 
* ACCUMULATIONS... SNOW ACCUMULATION OF 6 TO 12 INCHES. 
* TIMING... HEAVY WET SNOW WILL BE MIXED WITH SLEET... FREEZING RAIN AND POSSIBLY SOME THUNDER THROUGH MIDNIGHT. ANY MIXED PRECIPITATION WILL CHANGE BACK TO WET SNOW AFTER MIDNIGHT BEFORE TAPERING OFF AROUND SUNRISE SUNDAY. 
* IMPACTS... HAZARDOUS TRAVEL CONDITIONS ARE EXPECTED OVERNIGHT WITH SNOW PACKED ROADS. SCATTERED POWER OUTAGES DUE TO HEAVY WET SNOW IS POSSIBLE. 
* TEMPERATURES... LOWS IN THE MID 20S. 
* VISIBILITIES... 1/2 MILE OR LESS AT TIMES IN HEAVY SNOW


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 5, 2011)

no we aint blow up.


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 5, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Alright,,,a little history about the Cave to keep my mind off of things!
> 
> During the depression, my two great-grandmothers lived together on one of the family farms in the next town over. Their grandfather came over from the York England area almost a century before that. His ancestors came from the east coast of Scotland, a long line of Williams (first name) which is still going today and where the name Highlander comes from.
> 
> ...


 I love hearing that anccester story Highlander,I felt like i knew more about Scottish history after our wee chat last week How you keeping mate! All good i hope, just stopped by, middle of night here - well now early morning and ive not just woke lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2011)

metaphoric and literal storms eh, not good bro batten down the hatches. in both senses. stay strong and with bong hc buddy. storms clear  

cool history man, its that resourcefulness that saw your line continue. in some strange way i see it continues in yourself selling cut flowers in these dark economic days.

stay up bro


----------



## mr west (Feb 6, 2011)

Hope u survived HC mate


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 6, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> no we aint blow up.[/QUOTE,
> 
> Hey bro haha yeah I was pretty high last night,,,a bit freaky until I realized what it was!
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 6, 2011)

ha sorry my brain was one step behind proceedings. you illustrated your oint wel.;lol; what happens when ytou read things at 7am.

eaah im good had a lazy morning bout to shower n go grab some sunday lunch with the mrs then watch some footy later with the lads. chief some livers. nothin major.

stay up and strong brother.


----------



## doniawon (Feb 6, 2011)

could ya drive the "jallopy" down this way. I want some damn flowers. good story HC. makes your already intresting plants, seems even more intresting.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 6, 2011)

Hey thanks doniawon. Jack the jallopy is history but maybe the pony express can make it to ya!


----------



## Tamorin (Feb 6, 2011)

I went thru about a 3rd all the post . We ordered qleaner and thanks to you guys I have all the info I feel I needed to grow a splendid plant. Just wanted to say thanks and happy to add her to my rotation. Look forward to reading more. Nice pics.


----------



## JOTIM (Feb 6, 2011)

I have some DJ Short Blueberry on the way, and was curious as to which breeder your blueberry was. You said it was a euphoric high and very similar to what the breeder described. Plants look very nice. Great job, happy smokin


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 6, 2011)

Tamorin said:


> I went thru about a 3rd all the post . We ordered qleaner and thanks to you guys I have all the info I feel I needed to grow a splendid plant. Just wanted to say thanks and happy to add her to my rotation. Look forward to reading more. Nice pics.


Hey there bro how ya doing. I know the Qleaner pretty well, I'm sure you'll like it and if you have any question feel free. Hey maybe you'll get that rare sativa lemon qleaner pheno!



JOTIM said:


> I have some DJ Short Blueberry on the way, and was curious as to which breeder your blueberry was. You said it was a euphoric high and very similar to what the breeder described. Plants look very nice. Great job, happy smokin


The breeder for that BB in the smoke report link was Joey Weeds but DJ Short is the man when it comes to Blueberry...Good luck, hope you find an awesome pheno!!


----------



## doniawon (Feb 6, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey thanks doniawon. Jack the jallopy is history but maybe the pony express can make it to ya!


 I think i remember another Palatain reference on this thread .. but " Have bong, will travel" . look for the mini burro with saddle bags. Hows the weather HC. finally break>?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, there is no more thundersnow but there is snow in the forcast for every day this week lol

Casey's 3 weeks from breaking soil, Looks like their mum was messing around with Headband the milk man?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

for damn sure HC. someones been having the cream


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2011)

haha hey bro, how's it going. Ive seen pics of CJ seedlings over on h3ads forum and none had fat leaves like that lol. Should be an interesting cross if that's the case!

Good afternoon with the misses yesterday? Did you take her out to lunch : ?!)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

alright man!? yeah they have the hallmarks of the fat conker tree esque headband . should be an awesome cross man. casey is in its own right . yeah went out had a half chicken sunday roast, diet be damned.

bout yourself ? 

had a DOG jake before just to keep things steady you hitting a bowl?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2011)

Hitting my second bowl of the day... some C-4! A couple of these new phenos are obvious keepers but all of the other ones are fine in their own right. Going to be hard to get rid of those. Finding a couple of bastard seeds if anyone wants them. Just finished cleaning the veg and flower rooms, watering the thirsty ones and will start trimming this afternoon : !)

There are 20 nice girls getting flipped this week, still second gen but third gen are in the chamber and those are keepers

Later buddy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

good drills man, going to be a long hard selection process eh  hope your fridge is stocked man!!

20 going in eh, good number man. just ordering a new ashcatcher for my bong, which is long overdue a clean..... job for this evening, might snip a tester off some of the new stuff and quick dry it 

beast a bong for me


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2011)

i was just sittin here tokin b4 i go into the growroom and start fuckin wit shit. i head a bunch movement in my dogs room. So i got up and went make there an the male i been tryin to breed my girl too was gettin it in, it was too funny because when i looked in he looked at me with this undescribable face lol. she started whining and he started pumping again.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2011)

Haha that's funny man, he prolly thinks the same thing about you when you and your hottie are in high gear lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 7, 2011)

hahahahah busted!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 7, 2011)

hahahahhahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, thanks man, i needed a good laugh this morning. tried to rep but i still need to spread some love.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2011)

Morning Barbie  Hey thanks for sending all of that snow you guys had, up my way...I spent half of the day yesterday shoveling myself out lol. I'm the one that can use a massage now!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahahah busted!


 lol, thats the look.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 7, 2011)

High Highlander, 
Stopping by to say Hello, hope you are doing well.!!!!!!!!!
Howz little Ambie doing? Id love to see some pictures of me..hahhahah
Oh, I just read the Highlander history story.. wow...that is very cool. Good vibes..love it!!!
I have lived in many haunted apartments and houses....and have had encounters with ghosts...
do you ever see any ghosts in your house or have had any extraordinary spiritual encounters happen there yet?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2011)

Heya Doc how ya doing honey! Gosh I posted these this morning and now I forgot where. Haha I love it!! Must of been in Don's crib lol...I guess this new weed is pretty good  Amber is the shortest of the group from the start. Are you sure that I didn't post this in my thread hahaha

Everyone else thinks my house is haunted and my daughter has had an experience here shortly after moving in, enough to convince her too lol, but I don't feel it as being haunted because that's not a good word for it...more of a feeling of understanding and approval. 

And your right, there's no question..... spirits are around everywhere in the netherworld!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Highlander, 
Im veryyyy goooood, thank you!
The babies are loooking nice and healthy and such a pretty green color too!
When am I going to get a new pot?
Can you make it really groovy baby?


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 7, 2011)

Alright holmes! First off the shot's on Don's thred(last page or 2) are something mate!
So hope all is growing goog, i trust it is friend!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 7, 2011)

casey jones x headband lol. 2 of my strains on my hit list in one hit  hope i get one of them  we will see in a few weeks i guess lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> casey jones x headband lol. 2 of my strains on my hit list in one hit  hope i get one of them  we will see in a few weeks i guess lol


Hey hey las how are ya this evening! Doing some trimming and about to post a couple of Calizhar shots

Have a good night man!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2011)

*Calizhar #1......*

I'll run this one through a couple of times, but because of the high leaf to calyx ratio, will prolly not make the cut. She is a very stinky one!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2011)

*Calizhar #3.....*

This girl made the cut and moves on to the next round lol! There are 4 of her coming down in one month. She smell's nice and is very potent,,,,schmoookin a bong of it now. Been picking away at these girls all week hehe

View attachment 1428392View attachment 1428391View attachment 1428390


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful buds and outstanding pictures...Thanks.


cof


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 7, 2011)

the babies look fantastic! and the buds are amazing. num...num....num....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2011)

i like the look of the second one, it just looks more calizhar-y to me. nice stuff HC.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Beautiful buds and outstanding pictures...Thanks.
> 
> 
> cof


Evening cof. The cropping tip was huge,,,,thanks again!



Stoner.Barbie said:


> the babies look fantastic! and the buds are amazing. num...num....num....


Thank ya sweetie, how ya doing tonight! Got the third pheno to post up but got sidetracked a few hours ago 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i like the look of the second one, it just looks more calizhar-y to me. nice stuff HC.


Hey bro whats going on. Weighed the pros and cons of our relationship and ended up taking her back. She needs me to much and I can't bear to see her hurt so much

Is that Cali #3 your talking about? I like that one too!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2011)

*Calizhar #4.......*

With 6 of her babies ready to be flipped any time. This is the tastiest of the Zhars with lots of resin, she continues on to the next round or two. These Calizhar were all at 8 wks today with near half amber trics


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 7, 2011)

ffs man, I don't even have to say it. I did however have to go over and vape a load just to quell my thirst after looking at these pics! if I could rep you again I would... great job.



Highlanders cave said:


> *Calizhar #3.....*
> 
> This girl made the cut and moves on to the next round lol! There are 4 of her coming down in one month. She smell's nice and is very potent,,,,schmoookin a bong of it now. Been picking away at these girls all week hehe
> 
> View attachment 1428392View attachment 1428391View attachment 1428390


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 7, 2011)

Morning Friend. Some beautie's there Highlander!

Jambo;>)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> *Calizhar #1......*
> 
> I'll run this one through a couple of times, but because of the high leaf to calyx ratio, will prolly not make the cut. She is a very stinky one!
> 
> View attachment 1428382View attachment 1428381View attachment 1428380





Highlanders cave said:


> *Calizhar #3.....*
> 
> This girl made the cut and moves on to the next round lol! There are 4 of her coming down in one month. She smell's nice and is very potent,,,,schmoookin a bong of it now. Been picking away at these girls all week hehe
> 
> View attachment 1428392View attachment 1428391View attachment 1428390


BUMPERAMA!!!! nice shit highlander bud. love the last couple of shots its like heaven is shining down on them! if you close your eyes you can hear celestial choirs


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 8, 2011)

good morning pudding! i hope that you slept well and all. sounds like you and your girl need to have a heart to heart and set some boundaries. write everything down on a piece of paper that you want to talk about. that way if things get off track during the discussion(which they always do) you have something to bring you back to the issues at hand. hope this helps honey.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 8, 2011)

Another snowy day around here,,,jeez it's like everday it seems. 

One more Calizhar to come down today and then I'll be starting on the C-4s after that. Next week the Purple 10 start coming down and by then there is a BB single cola sog in the Anne Frank closet that will be ready to harvest. Think I need to peel myself out of this chair and crank some tunes : !)

Later!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

Yea, i meant #3, i had a bad nite lastnight no weed/tobacco. i started a bs argument ended up sleepin on the couch, woke up and on my bathroom mirror it said is it love or just holding on. lol, i ignored it n went to back sleep. hopefully today is better.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 8, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea, i meant #3, i had a bad nite lastnight no weed/tobacco. i started a bs argument ended up sleepin on the couch, woke up and on my bathroom mirror it said is it love or just holding on. lol, i ignored it n went to back sleep. hopefully today is better.


Yeah that's tough bro....and especially without weed. When is your next chop. You and I have similiar emotional roller coaster rides with our chicks. Thinking that even just a little bit of effort from us goes a long way with them though, so...lol

Big glass of milk and a blueberry muffin to start the day off


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2011)

heres my casey in veg so u can see leaf shape


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 8, 2011)

Ah nice that's cool,,,looks like good structure to it. Is that the one that you flowered and it got so tall?


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ah nice that's cool,,,looks like good structure to it. Is that the one that you flowered and it got so tall?


yes it is is a good cloner too very vigorous


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2011)

lol, my next chop is about 7-8 weeks.idk 'bout u, but i think my main problem is i feel im always right. Cheerios, banana n oj for me.. no weed again.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> heres my casey in veg so u can see leaf shape


is that what u believe to be "pure" casey jones bro? u know what i mean i guess lol, not crossed with anything else?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 8, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, my next chop is about 7-8 weeks.idk 'bout u, but i think my main problem is i feel im always right. Cheerios, banana n oj for me.. no weed again.


7-8 weeks, ouch. What are you going to do for smoke for the next two months. I think all of us could benefit from focusing on what's really important in our reationships and let the little shit slide, and besides maybe we should cut the chicks a little slack, it must be hard for them when we are always right hehehe


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2011)

Some pics of the Casey in veg as ref....

First clone I got.


Growing up

And growing...


Hope that helps.

D


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

thanks D...


----------



## DST (Feb 8, 2011)

no worries las. I think Westy's looks very similar. I don't think it was topped at that stage so has a slightly different look, but the leaves are spot on, the growth was huge, and the moorish description very similar.....


las fingerez said:


> thanks D...


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> is that what u believe to be "pure" casey jones bro? u know what i mean i guess lol, not crossed with anything else?


its a clone of an s1 casey jones seed 1st gen bastad


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 8, 2011)

nice one bro


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 8, 2011)

I try to take this approach. And also, not gloating when they're wrong helps, too. I learned the hard way.



Highlanders cave said:


> I think all of us could benefit from focusing on what's really important in our reationships and let the little shit slide, and besides maybe we should cut the chicks a little slack, it must be hard for them when we are always right hehehe


----------



## mr west (Feb 8, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> nice one bro


I also have a cut of the original mother, the fairy was feeling international that day. Aint it fucking marvalous what a small pair of wings can do these days, what with technology and all that lol.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 8, 2011)

i don't have to be right, I just am. and i am an equal oportunist biotch. hahahaa


----------



## doniawon (Feb 8, 2011)

did you get that black rose started yet HC??? i love the blues so much, but im stoked to see the purples. Dont get me wrong your plants are rainbow colored. im saving my compliment this time cause im starting to see how this is gonna be. keeps it up.


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 8, 2011)

doniawon said:


> did you get that black rose started yet HC??? i love the blues so much, but im stoked to see the purples. Dont get me wrong your plants are rainbow colored. im saving my compliment this time cause im starting to see how this is gonna be. keeps it up.


YES YES - bring on that black rose!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Some pics of the Casey in veg as ref....
> 
> First clone I got.
> 
> ...





DST said:


> no worries las. I think Westy's looks very similar. I don't think it was topped at that stage so has a slightly different look, but the leaves are spot on, the growth was huge, and the moorish description very similar.....





mr west said:


> its a clone of an s1 casey jones seed 1st gen bastad


How ya doing D, how ya doing westy my friend...



Bobotrank said:


> I try to take this approach. And also, not gloating when they're wrong helps, too. I learned the hard way.


I would never think of gloating, can't say that for my chick though lol



mr west said:


> I also have a cut of the original mother, the fairy was feeling international that day. Aint it fucking marvalous what a small pair of wings can do these days, what with technology and all that lol.





Stoner.Barbie said:


> i don't have to be right, I just am. and i am an equal oportunist biotch. hahahaa


Oh my cute baby!! You know I was being facetious, right?! 



doniawon said:


> did you get that black rose started yet HC??? i love the blues so much, but im stoked to see the purples. Dont get me wrong your plants are rainbow colored. im saving my compliment this time cause im starting to see how this is gonna be. keeps it up.





Kiki007 said:


> YES YES - bring on that black rose!!!


Well.....ok! They are just finishing up their seedling stage along with the livers x cherry cheese and the black sour bubble!!


----------



## SL2 (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice HC. Lots of work ahead with the all the chopping but its fun work...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 9, 2011)

SL2 said:


> Very nice HC. Lots of work ahead with the all the chopping but its fun work...


Hey SL, how's it going brother. Yeah I left all of the buds on the stems this time around though only for a few days. If it all didn't have to go as soon as it does, I would slow dry it like that the entire way through. Called living hand to mouth I guess lol

Talk to ya man


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2011)

yo wat dup hc. R u stir crazy yet lol i would be


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Westy!

Trying to work the aches and pains out of this old, whoops, out of my bones with a couple of bowls lol who said old. Fuck me I feel it though,,,sore as shit the last few days, more so than usual. Topping the Caseys today the have like four or five nodes and got their first dose of nutes a few days ago and are doing friggen great! I'll post a pic later

How you doing bru : !?)

edit... Nope not stir crazy at all!! Loving it 

Dog had to do his business in the driveway again, I was watching him and he tried to get off the driveway but it was about over his head and he barely made it back to the drive lol. I'll have to start taking him for a walk or something in mornings I know he hates having to poop in the driveway haha


----------



## mr west (Feb 9, 2011)

Im good fanx mate, did a bit of early spluffing on the deep psychos and engineers dream today. Poor doggy, cant ya stick him in the back of ur truck and drive to a clear spot lol


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Westy!
> 
> Trying to work the aches and pains out of this old, whoops, out of my bones with a couple of bowls lol who said old. Fuck me I feel it though,,,sore as shit the last few days, more so than usual. Topping the Caseys today the have like four or five nodes and got their first dose of nutes a few days ago and are doing friggen great! I'll post a pic later
> 
> ...


yes, i know that you were being facitious. lol just goofing around.

we are getting pounded with snow today too. this is the most snow that we have had in 50 years in one winter. crazy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 9, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> yes, i know that you were being facitious. lol just goofing around.
> 
> we are getting pounded with snow today too. this is the most snow that we have had in 50 years in one winter. crazy
> 
> View attachment 1431789


Yeah I was watching that on the news this morning and thought about you down there! And I thought I told you that we had enough snow!! It's all coming from your way,,,,thank you very much but we have enough now lol. It's the most that we have had in recent memory too and we are used to getting pounded!!! Grab your bong and ride it out baby! Or you can come help me trim hehe


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 9, 2011)

would so much rather help u trim if i could get by that way. been locked up in this $%^**^% house for almost 2 weeks!!! can you say cabin fever? my kids are so sick of eachother that i am afraid that they are going to kill eachother. lol time to smoke some SSH x bastard bag seed. hahahhaaa


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 9, 2011)

hey Brother Man..
poor Dog,, man it must be tuff in that weather
Hope you are well
Hemlock


----------



## ColoradoLove (Feb 9, 2011)

Not to gloat but the winter here on Colorado has been pretty mild. We just got our 5th or 6th snow of the winter, only a couple of inches. Had a nice 65 degree day in January too! Are you guys worrid about flooding when all that melts off? 

The girls look great HC. I may need to get my hands on some of that gear! Really lookinh forward to the Black Rose


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 9, 2011)

How ya doing Hemlock, I'm pretty well...up and down, mostly up lol

Wow Colorado, I haven't even thought of that,,,,,,,,,Yeah shit we get flooding in the spring so I imagine it will be worse this year, but nothing compared to what you see on the news from around the world. Minor flooding in the spring is an every year occurance, but there are three good size rivers dumping into the lake here so it's the ice jams that cause the damage and yeah when that happens watch out and head for higher ground lol

Good to hear from ya bro, hope things are well for you and your gal.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 9, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> would so much rather help u trim if i could get by that way. been locked up in this $%^**^% house for almost 2 weeks!!! can you say cabin fever? my kids are so sick of eachother that i am afraid that they are going to kill eachother. lol time to smoke some SSH x bastard bag seed. hahahhaaa


Yeah I'm in my glory haha got this big old house to myself, just my dog and two cats lol. I work outside 3 seasons out of the year in a very physically demanding trade so am absolutely loving this R + R.....I'm perfectly content just being home these days!

Talk to ya Barbie and don't over do it with the shoveling ; !)


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey HC is C-4 a Chimera strain your growing. Tryin to help a dude out.
Thanks
nevermind Pal went to you first page and got it 
have a good night


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 9, 2011)

Say hi to the new gang.... from l to r 3 Back Sour Bubble, 5 Livers x Cherry Cheese, 2 Black Rose and 3 Caseyheadbands


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 9, 2011)

they all look healthy as a doctors daughter. did you name em?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 9, 2011)

Caseyheadbands




Livers x Cherry Cheese


Black Sour Bubble yum yum yum calm down greg


And finally the Black Rose!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> they all look healthy as a doctors daughter. did you name em?


Whats up Tryna, the only three that are named are the three in the right sink. The Casey girls...Agent, Kikki and Amber


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 9, 2011)

nice healthy ladies bro  cant wait to get back and see mine


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 9, 2011)

yeah hc, looking good man. lovin' those fat leaves


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks brobo : !)

Oui vay duty calls gotta run. c'est la vie

Flipside


----------



## ColoradoLove (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks man we're doing well. Sounds like you got a plan if the water gets high. Throw the girls in a canoe!

Yo run me through the specifics on your veg lights... looked like several cfls? What kinda wattage there?

Those seedlings look nice and tight. How long you gonna veg them for?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 1432698View attachment 1432697View attachment 1432696View attachment 1432699View attachment 1432693View attachment 1432700
> 
> Caseyheadbands
> 
> ...


lil baby boomers haha all lookin the picture of health n happiness man. not seeing much variation in the livers x cc or anything else for that matter lol the caseybands are like mirror images of each other


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Thanks man we're doing well. Sounds like you got a plan if the water gets high. Throw the girls in a canoe!
> 
> Yo run me through the specifics on your veg lights... looked like several cfls? What kinda wattage there?
> 
> Those seedlings look nice and tight. How long you gonna veg them for?


Thinking we'll be fine Colorado haha, the highest mtn in the state is just up the road! Those are 100 watt cfls...there are 16 or so. I'm not sure how long they will veg, not to long. The caseys will go in a couple of weeks or so and the others are just finishing up seedlong stage so maybe another month?




Don Gin and Ton said:


> lil baby boomers haha all lookin the picture of health n happiness man. not seeing much variation in the livers x cc or anything else for that matter lol the caseybands are like mirror images of each other


Hey buddy how are ya! There is one l x cc (the one on top) that looks a bit dif and one of the casey is noticably shorter with stacked nodes, so I didn't top that one. Thinking the new ones the seed fairy brought are about to take off 

Catch ya later man, gots to motivate!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 10, 2011)

have a good day! the babies are looking great!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 10, 2011)

Hey Colorado, I'd recommend some VHO T5's. I've got a bank of 4x18", and my plants LOVE them. I think they're pushing around 200 w max, but I'm telling you... fucking amazing, with great light spread. I can grab the name of mine if ya like. Have a good HC and crew. I'm off to water/feed.  



ColoradoLove said:


> Thanks man we're doing well. Sounds like you got a plan if the water gets high. Throw the girls in a canoe!
> 
> Yo run me through the specifics on your veg lights... looked like several cfls? What kinda wattage there?
> 
> Those seedlings look nice and tight. How long you gonna veg them for?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> have a good day! the babies are looking great!


You have a good one too my baby! Having some wakey bakey?

See ya!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> You have a good one too my baby! Having some wakey bakey?
> 
> See ya!!


why yes, yes i did thank you. got the back shoveled too. now on to the front.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> why yes, yes i did thank you. got the back shoveled too. now on to the front.


That's what I'm doing too, I don't know about you but I am certainly feeling it lol. Bowl break hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2011)

Just a quick shot of some Calizhar #4 that are ready to be flipped anytime, prolly after this weekend. There were 13 various zhars and c-4s that got flipped yesterday. 

These here will be going under the 400 in Anne Franks closet lol. This is one of the 2 shorter red phenos that in many gardens would be a keeper. She'll go through a couple of runs. Yield with her is average to a bit above average and she is one of the insanely triched out phenos. I think most people will flip for the taste...faint skunk at first that morphs into perfumey and then balsam. A lot of taste but not quite for my pallet and she also takes up a lot of room with those giant leaves. Also the potency is not were it needs to be in my opinion but that is relative

Thinking it would no doubt be a keeper in most gardens though, I prefer the #3 pheno so far with the Calzhar






Calizhar #4 at 6 weeks


8 weeks


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 10, 2011)

man o man is my mouth watering. ( and my muscles are stiff too) lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2011)

Wanna see what your mum looks like?? Even prettier than Cali 4!!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 10, 2011)

yes please!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2011)

K, just took them!


C-4 #4.....Barbies mum, 8 wks and a couple of days




At 7 weeks


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 10, 2011)

man , i never get tired of looking at that. so pretty!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2011)

This bouquet is for you Doc Trichs!!



Calizhar and C-4


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2011)

beautiful bouquet man..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2011)

Haha Thanks Tryna...munching on some pizza and a big glass of milk lol


----------



## doniawon (Feb 10, 2011)

thats my second favorite pic of the day HC.. but only next to a naked research kitty pic i just checked out in the hottest girls of riu.org thread.. damn bong smoke.. dig the "straw" stems.


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 10, 2011)

well that's a nice boquet - but who's the boyfriend in the picture for?!?!?!? j/k. LMAO - nice flowers HL, I'm jealous.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 10, 2011)

you just gave me a mental meltdown. my god!



Highlanders cave said:


> This bouquet is for you Doc Trichs!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1434682
> Calizhar and C-4


----------



## mr west (Feb 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> K, just took them!
> 
> View attachment 1434579View attachment 1434578View attachment 1434577
> C-4 #4.....Barbies mum, 8 wks and a couple of days
> ...


milf alert


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 11, 2011)

Man looking Good, HC...Always quality work!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

beautiful man, love the colours, main cola looks like you could do someona a damage with! hows she toke????


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 11, 2011)

HC have prices gone up in the past 6 months or so? its drought like round here. i think that THIS is why operation. green venom. 177 lbs of haze/sour d.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 11, 2011)

this is the kind of bouquet that every girl needs on valentines day. screw the roses.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 11, 2011)

Mornin' HC.

Stoner Barbie, guys like flowers on valentines, too! Sorry, I'm hoping that my wife is reading over my shoulder.

I'm off to work!  everyone


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 11, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Man looking Good, HC...Always quality work!


Mornin Hem buddy, how goes the battle! Thanks for the good vibes



Don Gin and Ton said:


> beautiful man, love the colours, main cola looks like you could do someona a damage with! hows she toke????


I haven't sampled a whole lot of it but what I did I loved! Trics are insane and it has potential for a fair yeilder. Two strains, 8 phenotypes. It's like sampling 8 dif strains almost. Funny too because there are 2 or 3 that have such crazy amount of trichs, that it makes all of the others look like they don't have much, even though they really do! Don't do any clone culling early haha, was overflowing with clones and this girl didn't look like much early on so I culled 5 of her 6 original clones lol. No big deal...making a bunch more now!!



shishkaboy said:


> HC have prices gone up in the past 6 months or so? its drought like round here. i think that THIS is why operation. green venom. 177 lbs of haze/sour d.


Really don't know man, I don't deal with the public, safer that way lol. I'll be seeing my distributor later on this weekend, I can ask her for ya bro!




Stoner.Barbie said:


> this is the kind of bouquet that every girl needs on valentines day. screw the roses.


Well my girl doesn't care for flowers and doesn't smoke lol, You could have them but I already promised them to Amber : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 11, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Mornin' HC.
> 
> Stoner Barbie, guys like flowers on valentines, too! Sorry, I'm hoping that my wife is reading over my shoulder.
> 
> I'm off to work!  everyone


Hey brobo how ya doing! Have a good one brudder i'll catch you later!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks man, you too. Er, hope you had a good one. We start a little later over here, lol. 



Highlanders cave said:


> Hey brobo how ya doing! Have a good one brudder i'll catch you later!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 11, 2011)

Mid morning here,,,good time of the day lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 11, 2011)

bong break!?!?!?!? 

have a great weekend bro


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 11, 2011)

oh, then there's plenty of time to enjoy lol. 



Highlanders cave said:


> Mid morning here,,,good time of the day lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> This bouquet is for you Doc Trichs!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1434682
> Calizhar and C-4


I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!Thank you so much for the beautiful bouquet. 
What do they smell like? and most importantly....
When can I come pick it up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!hahahahah
I love this picture soooo much.. those things are sooo BIGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!
I cant believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 12, 2011)

Top of the mornin stoner buddies!

Hey if anyone is looking for a real good edge of your seat nailbiter, I highly recommend Sanctum. Seems like everthing is coming out in 3D these days and some of the movies that I have seen recently could have just as well done without the effects, but this movie was absolutley made for 3D! Definitely an intense movie!! My son got right into it too, he is about the same age as the main character with the same name as his and he looks like the dude lol

Snow in the forcast for the next few days here, same old same old lol

Later


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2011)

thx for the info, the last few 3d movies i saw the 3d was pointless. and they charge for the damn glasses! im going to the moies soon ill keep that in mind.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 12, 2011)

holy crap batman  wow bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 12, 2011)

Went to the hydro store the other day and Rick was telling me about a new addition to his Cornucopia line up that is not available for sale yet. I'm going to be one of about a half a dozen growers that are doing a side by side comparison for him to get some feedback on this new product which he calls Secret Sauce lol  I have plenty of identical plants of the same strains vegging, so I might as well do a little documenting of it here and that way it will be easy for me to compare pics with each other : !)

Later!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 12, 2011)

oh wow super fun. i love sciency stuff! lol

ok time for bakeage..............


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 12, 2011)

And the rest of the day to yourself highlander! i know what you mean about 3D im not sold on it some stuff is like you say made for it tron avatar n such but call me old fashioned i just dont think certain films need it. ill check spectrum out. 

have a good weekend lad!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 12, 2011)

Mornin' HC n crew. . . hope everyone's stayin' warm lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 12, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> oh wow super fun. i love sciency stuff! lol
> 
> ok time for bakeage..............


Hi there Barbie, how are ya! That was a nice tour of your room this morning, very cool!! So your a vape girl, do you only vape? Hey I'm getting to know your schedule sweetie ; !), your first bakey is about the same time as my second bake of the day 

Yes the side by side should be interesting, you think. Check it out, starting this weekend.

See ya



Don Gin and Ton said:


> And the rest of the day to yourself highlander! i know what you mean about 3D im not sold on it some stuff is like you say made for it tron avatar n such but call me old fashioned i just dont think certain films need it. ill check spectrum out.
> 
> have a good weekend lad!


What do ya think,,,,,,holigraph next?!? My mistake, it's Sanctum not spectrum lol

Talk to ya!! I'll have a good weekend if you do lol, keep thinking it's Sunday. (Little yins will do ya proud, pops)!!



Bobotrank said:


> Mornin' HC n crew. . . hope everyone's stayin' warm lol


How's it going brobo, I'm staying warm not sure about every one else lol

Later buddy


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 13, 2011)

Hey bro, tried to send you a pm, but yer box is full. Thanks for that info, man. Much appreciated.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> What do ya think,,,,,,holigraph next?!? My mistake, it's Sanctum not spectrum lol
> Talk to ya!! I'll have a good weekend if you do lol, keep thinking it's Sunday. (Little yins will do ya proud, pops)!!


 hahah 3d without glasses where your actually in the movie. lol maybe not but it would be kool eh! have a great sunday hc im takin it easy with the lady today slow cooked pork chops for eats and livers mixed with DOG bongs for the films after haha. if you havent seen it check out the series called boardwalk empire. its awesome.

laters hc bud!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 13, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey bro, tried to send you a pm, but yer box is full. Thanks for that info, man. Much appreciated.


I'm on it buddy 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah 3d without glasses where your actually in the movie. lol maybe not but it would be kool eh! have a great sunday hc im takin it easy with the lady today slow cooked pork chops for eats and livers mixed with DOG bongs for the films after haha. if you havent seen it check out the series called boardwalk empire. its awesome.
> 
> laters hc bud!


Sounds like a nice Sunday my friend, enjoy yourselves!! I'll chech out the boardwalk empire series, thanks.

Decisions, decisions,,,,which pheno to wake n bake with lol. edit: haha well that decision was made for me, pulled my bong out and it's still loaded with zhar #3 from last night lol

Later!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 13, 2011)

haahahah i love it when a plan comes together! mine was too this morning haha DOG an livers mix perfect for a lazy sunday mornin.


----------



## mr west (Feb 13, 2011)

I started off with livers this mornin left out from last night but im on the dog kush now and its cured up sublimely lol>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2011)

I had left-overs this morning, too.



cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haahahah i love it when a plan comes together! mine was too this morning haha DOG an livers mix perfect for a lazy sunday mornin.





mr west said:


> I started off with livers this mornin left out from last night but im on the dog kush now and its cured up sublimely lol>>>>>>>>>>>


Yup,,,moved on too, the C-4 keeper. Kabooooom!!! One hit cut through the couple of hits of zhar a little while ago. Working on finishing the bong before I start farmin. It's a tough life lol. Plus more desicions to make, which cd to blast hehe



curious old fart said:


> I had left-overs this morning, too.
> 
> 
> 
> cof


You got a link to your grow cof?


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 13, 2011)

Mornin HC gang. Gonna be joining you all with a morning smoke here in a min... just waiting for the vapes to warm up.

That's some mean lookin' oil ya got there, cof. Looks dangerous!


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks, it is pretty stout. Sorry, no thread, most of my posting are in the club 600 here is a pictoral of the oil process
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/285620-club-600-a-386.html


cof


----------



## ColoradoLove (Feb 13, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey Colorado, I'd recommend some VHO T5's. I've got a bank of 4x18", and my plants LOVE them. I think they're pushing around 200 w max, but I'm telling you... fucking amazing, with great light spread. I can grab the name of mine if ya like. Have a good HC and crew. I'm off to water/feed.


Got 4 foot 4 bulb HO T5 for sale on Craigslist right now. Im getting way tighter nodes with the CFLs and half the wattage. My cycle has a 9 week veg so the T5 was just too much. The CFLs are a better fit for my system. 

So you never veg longer than a month or so HC? I think Im over vegging, if thats possible. My CFL transition has been helping with my tree issue. The 600 just cant handle them. Switched to vertical though and its doing a lot better.

I dig how your plants are all just fat nug. Keep up the good work HC


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 13, 2011)

Hm. Well, if it works for ya, do it man. Great to hear they're working out for you so well. Thinking I should maybe make the switch, then! 



ColoradoLove said:


> Got 4 foot 4 bulb HO T5 for sale on Craigslist right now. Im getting way tighter nodes with the CFLs and half the wattage. My cycle has a 9 week veg so the T5 was just too much. The CFLs are a better fit for my system.
> 
> So you never veg longer than a month or so HC? I think Im over vegging, if thats possible. My CFL transition has been helping with my tree issue. The 600 just cant handle them. Switched to vertical though and its doing a lot better.
> 
> I dig how your plants are all just fat nug. Keep up the good work HC


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 13, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Got 4 foot 4 bulb HO T5 for sale on Craigslist right now. Im getting way tighter nodes with the CFLs and half the wattage. My cycle has a 9 week veg so the T5 was just too much. The CFLs are a better fit for my system.
> 
> So you never veg longer than a month or so HC? I think Im over vegging, if thats possible. My CFL transition has been helping with my tree issue. The 600 just cant handle them. Switched to vertical though and its doing a lot better.
> 
> I dig how your plants are all just fat nug. Keep up the good work HC


Hey Colorado what's the good word! My hottie just left a little while ago and I'm having a late night cuppa and a bowl. You back up and running or still laying low. Thanks for the good vibes,,,I never keep the bottom third or half of the plant and one of the crtieria typically in my pheno hunts are good calyx to leaf ratio, sooo....I try and keep my nugs fat hehe.

Yeah I love cfls, an upgrade would def include another veg room with a mh, but I'm ok with what I have for now. I like being able to mix up some yellows with the blues sometimes too and with 15 - 20 of them that's a good amount of light. Mine tend to get tight nodes with them also 

Whew getting a good buzz, time for another cuppa. Snowiest winter that I can remember here in new england brother, you and your girl ride or ski?

Later gator : !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah I love cfls, an upgrade would def include another veg room with a mh, but I'm ok with what I have for now. I like being able to mix up some yellows with the blues sometimes too and with 15 - 20 of them that's a good amount of light. Mine tend to get tight nodes with them also


Do you have shots of your veg room on here HC? How do you guys have the lights set up? You using one of those triple bulb fixture thingamabobbers?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll go take one for ya so you don't have to go looking lol. Just took a pic of my new yins. Looks like the caseys have outgrown the nursery and are in the schedule to get potted up this week


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 13, 2011)

Caseys are getting to big for the nursery........

L x CC, Blk Sour Bubble and Black Rose are in the back.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 13, 2011)

Veg room shots....

just flipped 20 clones last week, so now it's these girls turn to get some love and attention. Might be the first shot of the outside of my big flower room lol. Just a simple 6 x 8 airtight and insulated room with a few inline fans, only have to use two of them, an air purifier, an oscilatting fan and I exhaust out of the chimney which is right next to the boarded up window. The flower room gets it's air from the vegging area. There is a portable air conditioner in there to help control temps in the summer and provide a fresh air for everything, plus I'm able to keep the door to this bedroom open to help with fresh air. Another recent addition was a humidifier for the veg room which is a huge help this time of year

See what happens when ya drink a couple of cups of strong coffee at midnight lol, shit I'm prolly going to go take some pics of my hm x bb thats getting the chop tomorrow hehehe

Schleep?!? I dunt need no schtinking schleep hahaha!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2011)

*Highland Mexican x Blueberry 10.5 wks.....*

The trics look good for a sativa, the heads are half clear and half cloudy, thinking she will come down tomorrow. Doesn't need to be flushed, she let me know early on she did not like even light doses of nutes so it's pretty much just been water. The smell is absolutley delightful...nice sweet tropical fruit!

Night all, lol


----------



## DST (Feb 14, 2011)

I see you got the curly wurlies on some of your fan sleaves...my OG larry is doing that as well....pissin me reet off.

Have a good week bru,

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmmm headstash! nuggets look hard as rocks hc.

TIMBEEEEEERRRRR


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 14, 2011)

whos the fur ball?


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> whos the fur ball?


i was jus talking to my gal about the cat, she looks fluffy like oneof my girls lol, dose she have tortitude?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2011)

DST said:


> I see you got the curly wurlies on some of your fan sleaves...my OG larry is doing that as well....pissin me reet off.
> 
> Have a good week bru,
> 
> DST


Hows it going D. I gave them their first dose of nute a week or two into flowe, 1/2 dose, and that's when they curled. Typical bb move lol

You have a good one too

























Don Gin and Ton said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmm headstash! nuggets look hard as rocks hc.
> 
> TIMBEEEEEERRRRR


Morning matey what's the good word!



shishkaboy said:


> whos the fur ball?


Patches


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> i was jus talking to my gal about the cat, she looks fluffy like oneof my girls lol, dose she have tortitude?


Hey westy! What is tortitude?


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey westy! What is tortitude?


well tortitude is the attitude of a tortishell cat, i think its the ginger that makes em fiesty.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2011)

She's pretty mellow, not fiesty at all. Her brother was but when he died a couple of years ago I get this one to keep Patches company. This is Pebbles


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2011)

Would u call this one a callico? We dont call em callicos in the uk jus torties


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2011)

Yeah I always considered them calico,,,just looked it up on wiki and apparently everywhere else in the world its called torties lol, jess learned something : !)

First pot of coffee is almost gone, getting toasted on some good bud! 3 quick rips and I could hardly type the sentence above. Whew..

YIPPYKYA MOTHER FOOOOOOOKERSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 14, 2011)

Morning HC. Thanks for those veg rooms shots man. Tempting to switch it over from t5's to the cfls, especially when thinking about electricity prices. . . I have to get a new veg system setup at some point, as when I take cuttings I'm going to have very little room for them all. Hell, will prolly have to find new homes for a couple of them. 

How's your one cat, just looking out the window. Looks like he's dreaming of a warm, sunny day instead of his current chilly reality lol Raining here too, today, and pretty shitty. So much for a long walk with the dog  

Buds look killer man... happy harvesting.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 14, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah I always considered them calico,,,just looked it up on wiki and apparently everywhere else in the world its called torties lol, jess learned something : !)
> 
> First pot of coffee is almost gone, getting toasted on some good bud! 3 quick rips and I could hardly type the sentence above. Whew..
> 
> YIPPYKYA MOTHER FOOOOOOOKERSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


and what would you do if it was some really good smoke?


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2011)

*Everyone gets a chance to be guinea pigs........*

Rick asked me if he could get some feedback from me on a new product he's mixing up. Fook ya I jumped on it! Not available for sale yet, but lets hope I can give him a couple of thumbs up soon.

First up the Caseyheadband girls. 4 weeks from seed today


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> and what would you do if it was some really good smoke?
> 
> 
> cof


Haha maybe I'll find out soon! 

Goood mornin : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2011)

2nd up, my favorite...Ice


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2011)

heres a pic of wot i been up to today lol mellow aint the word lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 14, 2011)

The plants without seem to be larger. Does it help in flowering?


cof


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 14, 2011)

good morning sugar pop!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> heres a pic of wot i been up to today lol mellow aint the word lol.
> 
> Very nice my good man! I would need about 10 cups of coffee to go with that lol!!


 








































































































































curious old fart said:


> The plants without seem to be larger. Does it help in flowering?
> 
> 
> cof


Right, I wasn't very specific was I? These are the before pictures, they got their first dose right after that. I have about 4 or 5 strains that I have enough similiar size and age clones to do a comparison with. Those are the first two strains. 

This new product is for vegging....1/4 teaspoon every 2 weeks so my girls wont get to see to much of it. Couple of doses prolly, maybe three on some.



Stoner.Barbie said:


> good morning sugar pop!


Hey my sweetness! Top of the morning to ya!! Low 40s here,,,snowbanks are getting a little smaller lol Barn roof should be ok : !)


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 14, 2011)

whew, good thing about the roof. supposed to be in the mid 60's today, the roads are pretty clear and the kids went to school today!!!!! yay!
ahhhhhhhhhhhhh............

this buds for you


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2011)

Ahh your sweet  I was just looking at those pictures too, how did you know ; !?)

Well then, these are for you luv! Just went and snapped a shot lol

Kids were able to go to school, huh,,,,yea!!!! Have a great one!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 14, 2011)

awwww your so cool!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 14, 2011)

Subbed gonna have to have a read back through your thread but from what ive seen you got some real dank on the go.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey Will whats going on! Haha you'll have to wade through a lot of banter!!

See, if you had taken me up on the invite to my journal when I first started, you wouldn't have any catching uo to do lol

Catch ya later bro : !)


----------



## greenjambo (Feb 14, 2011)

How's it Highlander! What's growing on over the pond! Something nice i know that, loved the post to barbie there....Aw!!! lol


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

awwww thats nice HC a little bouquet of buds


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> awwww thats nice HC a little bouquet of buds


Hey hey brudder! Ya mean that one to Doc Trics? Lol,,,,,I wouldn't call it little hehe!!

Catch ya


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 14, 2011)

ahh no they where a big bunch  i liked the ones for Stoner B too though


----------



## mr west (Feb 14, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Will whats going on! Haha you'll have to wade through a lot of banter!!
> 
> See, if you had taken me up on the invite to my journal when I first started, you wouldn't have any catching uo to do lol
> 
> Catch ya later bro : !)


willy got an invite?????? where was mine? lol>>>>>>>>> u proll did ask me but stoners forget, fact.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2011)

i need a link for freds journo i seem to have unsubbed from it due to my bloody wireless keyboards trackball being sh1te....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 15, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Will whats going on! Haha you'll have to wade through a lot of banter!!
> 
> See, if you had taken me up on the invite to my journal when I first started, you wouldn't have any catching uo to do lol
> 
> Catch ya later bro : !)


Haha I probably missed your invit mate. I go threw these stages of not comin on here for a month or so. I don't have a working pc anymore so I can't even upload pics  which is gutting cos I wanted too start a new journal but what's a journal without pics?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 15, 2011)

sup HC bro!? the cherry cheddar came in at 28.6 grams  not bad, not great. literally all gone by the time id got to work


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i need a link for freds journo i seem to have unsubbed from it due to my bloody wireless keyboards trackball being sh1te....


who me fred? or someone else fred?? my links in my sig mate on the word cheese


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 15, 2011)

mr west said:


> willy got an invite?????? where was mine? lol>>>>>>>>> u proll did ask me but stoners forget, fact.


Oh Freddy me boy, do I need to go back and find your invitation haha. How's it going mate : !?)

My girl suprised me last night and popped in and made dinner for us, just left a bit ago. HC's a bit drained this morning hehe, nothing that a couple of pots of coffee and bowls cant fix. And that's just what I'm working on now!


----------



## mane2008 (Feb 15, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Oh Freddy me boy, do I need to go back and find your invitation haha. How's it going mate : !?)
> 
> My girl suprised me last night and popped in and made dinner for us, just left a bit ago. HC's a bit drained this morning hehe, nothing that a couple of pots of coffee and bowls cant fix. And that's just what I'm working on now!


With cream and sugar? Nothing like a good suprise


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Oh Freddy me boy, do I need to go back and find your invitation haha. How's it going mate : !?)
> 
> My girl suprised me last night and popped in and made dinner for us, just left a bit ago. HC's a bit drained this morning hehe, nothing that a couple of pots of coffee and bowls cant fix. And that's just what I'm working on now!


i find scrammbled eggs on toast is a good recovery food. >>>>>>>>>>>>> psychosis very very tastey indeedy face hugger


----------



## DST (Feb 15, 2011)

mr west said:


> who me fred? Or someone else fred?? My links in my sig mate on the word cheese


its in his sig under the word
*CHEESE!!!!*
hey Westy, you anything to do with this lot, i was fukking pissin masell thinking about it, lol, Westy and his Dangerous Cheese Disposal Squad!!! ahahahaha.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 15, 2011)

Mornin' HC brother! You thawed out up there, yet? lol Pruned up my ladies yesterday, and made a bunch of cuttings. We'll see how I do on my intro round into cloning, lol. Most are standing up pretty well. We've got a couple of slouches, but I think that was mainly due to me letting them get a lil too dry. Catch ya on the flip.  bro!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 15, 2011)

Howdy brobo, doing good here. A bit of a thaw and some of the snow has melted so yeah that's cool lol. I guess it was getting to be a bit much 

Let me know if you have any questions with your cuttings, I'm sure that you've researched the sht out of it lol. Just a small learning curve, once you get the hang of it you won't believe how easy it is. Christ this morning I think I was puting cuttings into rooters with one and multi-tasking with the othe hand doing something completely dif. Well, that's what it felt like lol.

Ya got a hydrgometer in your chamber? Later man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 15, 2011)

Hey Shiska what's going on.

Haven't talked to my girl yet, she got the weekends mixed up lol, but when I do I'll let you know. She goes to the local U and we get a lot of peeps from the big cities around here, so I should be able to get an idea of how things are. I try and keep quite insulated from the public hehe.

Later bro, have a good one : !)


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2011)

easy bro. u was right about the headband bro, sorry for confusing ya lmao 

hope ur bearing up bro?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 15, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> easy bro. u was right about the headband bro, sorry for confusing ya lmao
> 
> hope ur bearing up bro?


Hey las doing quite well thanks! Yeah I caught that earlier when D cleared things up lol. Well my early afternoon, coffee and bong break is about up, back to farmin ; !)

Take care my friend, I'll catch you later on. Funny, I can only do riu for so long at a time, like 30 min, and then I start getting antsy and gotta go. I think it's all those flipping girls upstairs are getting together and projecting their thoughts to me" coooome taaake caaaare of usssss hahaha. Nah more like that's about how long my attention span is


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 15, 2011)

Lol, im the same way. i usually just close the computer or get to doin something else.


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 15, 2011)

lol yeah i come and go all day mostly lmao


----------



## mr west (Feb 15, 2011)

DST said:


> its in his sig under the word
> *CHEESE!!!!*
> hey Westy, you anything to do with this lot, i was fukking pissin masell thinking about it, lol, Westy and his Dangerous Cheese Disposal Squad!!! ahahahaha.


nah nothing to do with me lol, tho i think i do my fair share of cheese disposal lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks bro! I actually don't have a meter in my chamber, so I'm flying by the seat of my pants lol, but they're looking pretty good today. Some of the ones that were laying down are all starting to stand back up again, and the rest are right there with 'em. I just keep misting them, and the inside of my dome, when they look like they're starting to dry. 

Do you have cloning pix on your page? Will go give it a look. Peace, bro!



Highlanders cave said:


> Howdy brobo, doing good here. A bit of a thaw and some of the snow has melted so yeah that's cool lol. I guess it was getting to be a bit much
> 
> Let me know if you have any questions with your cuttings, I'm sure that you've researched the sht out of it lol. Just a small learning curve, once you get the hang of it you won't believe how easy it is. Christ this morning I think I was puting cuttings into rooters with one and multi-tasking with the othe hand doing something completely dif. Well, that's what it felt like lol.
> 
> Ya got a hydrgometer in your chamber? Later man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 15, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks bro! I actually don't have a meter in my chamber, so I'm flying by the seat of my pants lol, but they're looking pretty good today. Some of the ones that were laying down are all starting to stand back up again, and the rest are right there with 'em. I just keep misting them, and the inside of my dome, when they look like they're starting to dry.
> 
> Do you have cloning pix on your page? Will go give it a look. Peace, bro!


They are a great investment, not to expensive and helps you dial in your enviroment. I would recommend one for your flower room and one for your veg area. Then when you need one to monitor your chamber, just borrow one of them lol. Don't mist your cuttings bro, just the chamber and just for the first few days. After a few days you want to lower the RH in there from the 90s to the 80s and then to the 70s after a couple of more days. I think a good temp range is in the 70s. Any warmer and your plugs will dry out to quick. Do not over water!!! But by the same token dont let them dry out either. Some light over head but not a lot. I haven't had a lamp over mine in a couple of weeks, mainly because I'm just to lazy to go dig another one out, but also because I wanted to see how they would do with just the room being lit. All the Calizhar are fully rooted in a week and a half with no light overhead. But to be fair they are fast rooters anyways.

Man I'm on my way to getting pretty friggen stooooned lol : !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks HC! I actually grabbed my thermometer/hygrometer from my tent and stuck it in there right before I read this lol. Good thinking! I'm following your lead, and taking my cuts away from the light, too. They'll just cruise on their seedling pad near a window w/ indirect light. 

What're ya puffing on tonight? I'm about to roast a bowl of aff goo. !



Highlanders cave said:


> They are a great investment, not to expensive and helps you dial in your enviroment. I would recommend one for your flower room and one for your veg area. Then when you need one to monitor your chamber, just borrow one of them lol. Don't mist your cuttings bro, just the chamber and just for the first few days. After a few days you want to lower the RH in there from the 90s to the 80s and then to the 70s after a couple of more days. I think a good temp range is in the 70s. Any warmer and your plugs will dry out to quick. Do not over water!!! But by the same token dont let them dry out either. Some light over head but not a lot. I haven't had a lamp over mine in a couple of weeks, mainly because I'm just to lazy to go dig another one out, but also because I wanted to see how they would do with just the room being lit. All the Calizhar are fully rooted in a week and a half with no light overhead. But to be fair they are fast rooters anyways.
> 
> Man I'm on my way to getting pretty friggen stooooned lol : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 15, 2011)

Aff goo?! Lets see,,,,I have heard of that, Afghani and ? I forget lol. No suprise : ). I'm smoking some C-4, waiting to see if my chick is coming over or not before I smoke any more lol

1 1/2 hrs later..... haha yup she came over, no dinner though. She doesn't really say anything about me smoking, but last night and tonight she was a bit ticked over how toasted I was lol. That C-4 has some good potency I tell ya!! Guess I'll munch out on some tacos by myself : !)


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 15, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Aff goo?! Lets see,,,,I have heard of that, Afghani and ? I forget lol. No suprise : ). I'm smoking some C-4, waiting to see if my chick is coming over or not before I smoke any more lol
> 
> 1 1/2 hrs later..... haha yup she came over, no dinner though. She doesn't really say anything about me smoking, but last night and tonight she was a bit ticked over how toasted I was lol. That C-4 has some good potency I tell ya!! Guess I'll munch out on some tacos by myself : !)


potent weed and tacos  sounds good bro.


----------



## mr west (Feb 16, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Aff goo?! Lets see,,,,I have heard of that, Afghani and ? I forget lol. No suprise : ). I'm smoking some C-4, waiting to see if my chick is coming over or not before I smoke any more lol
> 
> 1 1/2 hrs later..... haha yup she came over, no dinner though. She doesn't really say anything about me smoking, but last night and tonight she was a bit ticked over how toasted I was lol. That C-4 has some good potency I tell ya!! Guess I'll munch out on some tacos by myself : !)


Thats not good man getting ticked off for being baked is like racist lol getting annoyed cuz ur hairs brown


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2011)

mr west said:


> Thats not good man getting ticked off for being baked is like racist lol getting annoyed cuz ur hairs brown


Yeah she doesn't quite get it. Whatever lol. I have her convinced that pot is on the same level as coffee or tabacco ie. a plant grown in the dirt that you ingest. Tried explaining about the cannabanoid receptors that every person has on their nuerotransmitters and that the only use that they have is for weed. She is actually very cool about the op and most of the time about me smoking.

Whew pretty stoned, started losing my train of thought up there lol. Got to run down and pay my cell bill to get my phone turned back on, haven't had 2 nickels to rub together for a few weeks now, then back to work on the girls. Started taking my headstash HM xBB down this morning, they came out pretty nice! Also a dozen of my BB single cola girls come down this afternoon and tomorrow there are 6 Purple little bushes that start coming down.

Catch ya later man


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 16, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Aff goo?! Lets see,,,,I have heard of that, Afghani and ? I forget lol. No suprise : ). I'm smoking some C-4, waiting to see if my chick is coming over or not before I smoke any more lol
> 
> 1 1/2 hrs later..... haha yup she came over, no dinner though. She doesn't really say anything about me smoking, but last night and tonight she was a bit ticked over how toasted I was lol. That C-4 has some good potency I tell ya!! Guess I'll munch out on some tacos by myself : !)


OHHHH, I love the TACOS!!!!!!LOL
Finally went to dinner with me gal on Valentines day. She looked GREAT. But I stayed cool. We had dinner and she said she wanted to try again so I played it as long as I could, I wonder if she could see me excitement? Anyway her kids are coming to town this weekend and looks like we'll get together next weekend. Looking forward to gettin back in the saddle...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> OHHHH, I love the TACOS!!!!!!LOL
> Finally went to dinner with me gal on Valentines day. She looked GREAT. But I stayed cool. We had dinner and she said she wanted to try again so I played it as long as I could, I wonder if she could see me excitement? Anyway her kids are coming to town this weekend and looks like we'll get together next weekend. Looking forward to gettin back in the saddle...


Way to go Hamlock lol...perfect move  Glad for you, must be a shot in the arm. Anyway with letting her come back to you it helps tilt the scales back in you favor a bit. Good luck brother!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 16, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Way to go Hamlock lol...perfect move  Glad for you, must be a shot in the arm. Anyway with letting her come back to you it helps tilt the scales back in you favor a bit. Good luck brother!


Thank you My Brother...


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 16, 2011)

hey yal'l, hope everyone is doing well. just got back from seeing that movie you were talking about the other day HL, i saw it in 3-d at the IMAX theater. wicked cool!


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 16, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah she doesn't quite get it. Whatever lol. I have her convinced that pot is on the same level as coffee or tabacco ie. a plant grown in the dirt that you ingest. Tried explaining about the cannabanoid receptors that every person has on their nuerotransmitters and that the only use that they have is for weed. She is actually very cool about the op and most of the time about me smoking.
> 
> Whew pretty stoned, started losing my train of thought up there lol. Got to run down and pay my cell bill to get my phone turned back on, haven't had 2 nickels to rub together for a few weeks now, then back to work on the girls. Started taking my headstash HM xBB down this morning, they came out pretty nice! Also a dozen of my BB single cola girls come down this afternoon and tomorrow there are 6 Purple little bushes that start coming down.
> 
> Catch ya later man


pics pics pics - where's the pics??? especially of the purple!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> pics pics pics - where's the pics??? especially of the purple!!


I'll get some up kikki,,,might not be until later, after my girl goes home. All the new yins are doing really really! The Black Rose is about 5" tall, just a bit taller than the other plants from seed that she is in with at the same age. Five inches and 5 nodes


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 16, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I'll get some up kikki,,,might not be until later, after my girl goes home. All the new yins are doing really really! The Black Rose is about 5" tall, just a bit taller than the other plants from seed that she is in with at the same age. Five inches and 5 nodes


Nice - post them when you can - I'm just excited about the black rose!! You know.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2011)

She's cute, but not alot to look at,,,only 3 wks old but doing fantastic for that age. Tell ya what, I have the rest of the evening to myself...after I post up these pic, and before I go back to trimming, I'll take a shot of her just for you kikki. Don't mind in the least bit baby. I'll talk to you : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2011)

Some rushed random pics of shitty quality lol of the budroom at lights out....



Void aka Purple 10 on the right side up on the bench. Calizhar to the left.


9 Calizhar, 2 C-4, 1 Qleaner mum at five weeks flower. Second run of the Chimera gear 





Just flipped last week are 12 zhar and c-4. Third run, second generation still, starting to be more keeper phenos

6 Purple 10 start coming down in a min




Third generation started hitting the dirt today. All keepers...and a shitload of them hehe!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2011)

Black Rose 3 weeks old


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

hahahah dude i didnt know you were into flower arranging!?!?! looks gorgeous mate. cant wait to see what you make of the black rose!!


----------



## DST (Feb 17, 2011)

Looking wickedly good those last few pics, HC. Dark and mysterious looking.


----------



## mr west (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey there HC mate, fine showings lol, love the buds with the black rose jus to make it more intresting lol>>>>>>>>>>> just livers this morning but its rocking


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Feb 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> Hey there HC mate, fine showings lol, love the buds with the black rose jus to make it more intresting lol>>>>>>>>>>> just livers this morning but its rocking


I had a fast dry livers last night.... Just like the cheese in that respect fast dried and still a joy too smoke.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah dude i didnt know you were into flower arranging!?!?! looks gorgeous mate. cant wait to see what you make of the black rose!!


Haha yeah that was on a whim...I had just finished trimming those BB and it was late and I wanted to get a shot of the Black Rose for Kikki 



DST said:


> Looking wickedly good those last few pics, HC. Dark and mysterious looking.


Thanks D, those void buds are so cool looking. Like a giant calyx with a coating of fur lol



mr west said:


> Hey there HC mate, fine showings lol, love the buds with the black rose jus to make it more intresting lol>>>>>>>>>>> just livers this morning but its rocking


Hey Westy! Yes I'll bet it was rocking!! And he says....just livers haha. Should call ourselves the high tolerance gang lol



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I had a fast dry livers last night.... Just like the cheese in that respect fast dried and still a joy too smoke.


How's it going willy mate!?

Just had a quick scare a couple of minutes ago. I'm sitting on my porch and I see this car driving slowly up towards my driveway and then the fooker turns in lol. I'm like yikes holy shit I got stuff everywhere. Plants on the porch, plants in the kitchen, gardening shit everywhere! So boom I'm up and doing the 10 second crazy fast pick-up but I gots like 2 min worth of shit to put away haha. Halfway through I look out and whoever it was were driving away. Took a couple of seconds for the heart to stop

Later!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 17, 2011)

Mornin' bro! Sounds like you don't need to do your workout today-- hearts already pumpin'! lol glad you're safe!


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Black Rose 3 weeks old
> 
> View attachment 1445940View attachment 1445939


oh my my - a man after my own heart!!!! It's beautiful - I can't wait to watch her finish.... you named her Kiki .... right??!! LMAO. Your garden looks awesome HC.... is that a portable A/C unit I see in there??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

damn man i bet your hearts still pumpin!! big bong time


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey there, morning buddy! haha yup that woulda been a buzzkill for sure lol. 

How ya doing Kikki : !) No that is an air purifier, it's a recent addition along with a filter on my intake to reduce the amount of crap that floats around in the air lol

Time to get back to my garden, getting pretty stoned to continue typing,,,need to upgrade to a voice activated model. See ya my sweetness ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn man i bet your hearts still pumpin!! big bong time


, 

Pots of dirt everywhere, no time to get rid of them all...put them all in the corner and through a blanket over them. Oh great some spilled,,,friggen nice. I'll leave the plants in the dining room for last in case I don't have time move them, looks like a jungle in there anyways maybe they won't notice the mj mixed in........

Get inside highlanders mind for a second hehe??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 17, 2011)

hahahah that blind panic action stations aaaagggghhhhh moment just chuck a sheet over it it will all be good lmao 

you stood lookin all puzzled saying: what pot?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah that blind panic action stations aaaagggghhhhh moment just chuck a sheet over it it will all be good lmao
> 
> you stood lookin all puzzled saying: what pot?


Funny bru lol, thanks for the chuckle. Even funnier was me giving my dog shit for not seeing that car, as I'm running around like a chicken with it's head chopped off! Normally he sees everything so I was prolly a little hard on him lol he was on the couch next to me sleeping.

420 time...gots a bowl of some very light colored kief, time to toke! First kief or hash in several weeks. See ya on the other side : !)


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Funny bru lol, thanks for the chuckle. Even funnier was me giving my dog shit for not seeing that car, as I'm running around like a chicken with it's head chopped off! Normally he sees everything so I was prolly a little hard on him lol he was on the couch next to me sleeping.
> 
> 420 time...gots a bowl of some very light colored kief, time to toke! First kief or hash in several weeks. See ya on the other side : !)


the kiefs sounding tasty. take a rip for me bro..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 17, 2011)

Teyo Green said:


> the kiefs sounding tasty. take a rip for me bro..


K,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,cough cough>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>has a fuel like taste. Wow

Transplanting tonight along with trimming...makings of another late night. Just got one of the worst chores out of the way, dumping the soil and sterilizing the containers


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> K,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,cough cough>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>has a fuel like taste. Wow
> 
> Transplanting tonight along with trimming...makings of another late night. Just got one of the worst chores out of the way, dumping the soil and sterilizing the containers


sounds delicious... only cuz i know the fuel taste ur talkin about 
i hear you about the late nights... i think i have one of those tonight as well


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> K,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,cough cough>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>has a fuel like taste. Wow
> 
> Transplanting tonight along with trimming...makings of another late night. Just got one of the worst chores out of the way, dumping the soil and sterilizing the containers


I just transplanted without sterilizing and saw a mite last night. How do you sterilize?


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey there cof, whats going on. I just use dish soap and bleach. Just doesn't seem right not to do it.

My kief turned into a solid chunk after a couple of hits in a glass pipe. I emptied the bowl and chopped up what was now hash and stuffed it into my bong. Four or five hits later and it's still going. Just took 24 cuttings from the zhar #4 a couple of min ago to get my outdoor army started. Not exactly sure whats going outdoors this year. I have a couple of strains that end up with big heavy gooey buds, but they would just be a mold magnet around here. These were really nice size cuttings! Bigger than I normally work with.

Coffee pot is full and I just took the top half of the purple 10s off so I'll be doing that for a while this evening lol. Like all night!!


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2011)

Hope you finished chopping. I must admit, there is some satisfaction in cleaning and sterilising your pots...it's like natures way of saying, here comes Spring again, hehe.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I just transplanted without sterilizing and saw a mite last night. How do you sterilize?
> 
> cof





DST said:


> Hope you finished chopping. I must admit, there is some satisfaction in cleaning and sterilising your pots...it's like natures way of saying, here comes Spring again, hehe.


 ive not once even rinsed out my pots!?!? had no idea you should!? or is this just for the mite issues? hot shot strips boys!!!!


----------



## mr west (Feb 18, 2011)

Sometimes ill wash my pots tween gals but its only washing up liquid and warm water same as the plates ive used lol.


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive not once even rinsed out my pots!?!? had no idea you should!? or is this just for the mite issues? hot shot strips boys!!!!


It makes sense to wash to eliminate any insects or fungus. Thanks for turning on the light.


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 18, 2011)

DST said:


> Hope you finished chopping. I must admit, there is some satisfaction in cleaning and sterilising your pots...it's like natures way of saying, here comes Spring again, hehe.


Hey man. Yeah the P10 Void went really quick, trimming was quite easy! I have to admit it's easy in this game to forget how friggen nice some of the buds are that we produce, we get a little numb to it. It takes a lot to impress me but I was totally blown away by the size of the tops on these girls. The size of hand grenades alot of them! These babies have so many leaves that I never realized how big the buds were getting underneath them. The last time I grew this strain the fade started early, around 5 weeks so this time I gave them a couple of extra feeds of the veg nutes and she didn't start her fade till towards the end. Nice when you get your plants dialed in. I have a dozen Qleaner transplanted and ready to be flipped in a couple 
weeks, and I know the needs and wants of that strain too. Everyone is a little different...the zhar and c-4 are medium feeders but the keeper zhar pheno is so nute sensitive she frys just by showing her the bottle.

I'll post some bud shots of the void later on,,,,need to get moving and get the blood flowing to help enjoy this morning buzz that I'm working on lol. Oh and more coffee. Much more coffee lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 18, 2011)

man its a joy when you get a plant that just needs the odd leaf trimmed off, the DOG is like that. grenades away!!! lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 18, 2011)

Mornin' HC brother. Hope yer havin' a good one with a cuppa and a bowl on your side of the country. I've got my cuppa, 'bout to get ma bowl, too. peace bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey hey Brobo! Big glass of milk, half of a leftover sub, tunes cranked, ready to rock yupper it's going good thanks for asking! So dude your either up really early or really late!?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ive not once even rinsed out my pots!?!? had no idea you should!? or is this just for the mite issues? hot shot strips boys!!!!


lol, me either. it's 78f out today, every spring i get mites i gotta prepare early.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey hey Brobo! Big glass of milk, half of a leftover sub, tunes cranked, ready to rock yupper it's going good thanks for asking! So dude your either up really early or really late!?


Up super early! Let the dog out to pee at 4 am (he's still a pup, so doesn't have the bladder to get through the night yet), and couldn't get back to sleep. So said, fook it, and made some coffee, puffed one, and then went to check on the ladies. All before 7 am ::yawn:: I might have to take a napper, tho. Boys weekend this weekend, and tonight will undoubtedly be filled with beer, whiskey, and mary j until the wee hours... oh, and shlt talking, which requires a certain level of clarity lol


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, me either. it's 78f out today, every spring i get mites i gotta prepare early.


78f.... I WISH!!! we've been freezing in 50 degree weather for a week.... it's brutal (for California).


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 18, 2011)

Oh, Kiki, you're lucky lol. It's been in the 40's by our place... brrrrrrrrrr. And I have a feeling I'm not far from you! This storm has been the pits... must be coming down straight from the north. Sun today, tho. hooray!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Feb 18, 2011)

I love perpetual journals cause theres ALWAYS something going on! Lookin forward to the Void shots. I still love anything purple.

Speaking of warmer temps, I finally found a journal with legitmate production from LEDs. Planning on picking up a couple of panels for this summer instead of trying to cool my HIDs. Brand is ISIS. You should check out the dudes journal. User name is ledbudguy. I've looked at a lot of garbage LED grows but this one is actually legit, .9g/watt


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 18, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> I love perpetual journals cause theres ALWAYS something going on! Lookin forward to the Void shots. I still love anything purple.
> 
> Speaking of warmer temps, I finally found a journal with legitmate production from LEDs. Planning on picking up a couple of panels for this summer instead of trying to cool my HIDs. Brand is ISIS. You should check out the dudes journal. User name is ledbudguy. I've looked at a lot of garbage LED grows but this one is actually legit, .9g/watt


Hey hey Colorado hows it going bro, Yeah cool that you swung by I'll be posting pics in a few. I greened the Voids up a bit with my vegging nutes while they were growing so that they wouldn't start their fade so early and they are not as purple as they have been...and I think it paid off!!!

Second day in a row of temps in the 50s and the sun just came out for the rest of the afternoon. The casey headbands are soaking up the rays : !)

Hey what strain was the dude growing with led's?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 18, 2011)

*The nursery.....*

in the middle are the new gang L x CC, Black Rose (front row, second from left), and Black Sour Bubble


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 18, 2011)

lookin sexy! black sour bubble?!?!
what the fuck is that highlander?! ive got my own Sour Bubble army
love that smoke. low yielder 
whats up with this "black" stuff


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 18, 2011)

*Caseyheadbands........*

View attachment 1448662


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 18, 2011)

*Void aka...P10*


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 18, 2011)

Teyo Green said:


> lookin sexy! black sour bubble?!?!
> what the fuck is that highlander?! ive got my own Sour Bubble army
> love that smoke. low yielder
> whats up with this "black" stuff


Hey man what's going on! You have your own army of your own sour bubble?! Ahahaha that's great bro!! I stumbled onto Busheys gear when I was researching my Chimera strains and he has quite the cult following, and I think for a reason too! I didn't have two nickels to rub together at the time to get any of his beans and man did I want some lol. Well a good buddy of mine took notice and gifted me with some Sour Bubble seeds crossed with Heath Robinson's Black Rose! Too cool!!. You can google heath's black rose but if you find any info about the cross, let me know...I haven't been able to find a thing haha

Cool you stopped by bro and very cool that your growing BOGs SB : !)


----------



## ColoradoLove (Feb 18, 2011)

Those buds are niiiiiiice!

That dude grew Master Kush the first time and is in his 2nd round with Afghani Kush. Says hes shooting for 40+zs from 6 x 170w panels off 24 plants. I think he hit like 26 or 29zs off his last round with 5 panels


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey man what's going on! You have your own army of your own sour bubble?! Ahahaha that's great bro!! I stumbled onto Busheys gear when I was researching my Chimera strains and he has quite the cult following, and I think for a reason too! I didn't have two nickels to rub together at the time to get any of his beans and man did I want some lol. Well a good buddy of mine took notice and gifted me with some Sour Bubble seeds crossed with Heath Robinson's Black Rose! Too cool!!. You can google heath's black rose but if you find any info about the cross, let me know...I haven't been able to find a thing haha
> 
> Cool you stopped by bro and very cool that your growing BOGs SB : !)


awesome
yeah i think that SB is pretty special...
packs on trichomes like a monster
real good body smoke
ill reasearch it a bit and let you know!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2011)

casey's headband gotta some razor serrated leaves look cool as hell. she's gonna be frosty for sure. everything i seen headband crossed into has been frost as a mofo.


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 18, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Oh, Kiki, you're lucky lol. It's been in the 40's by our place... brrrrrrrrrr. And I have a feeling I'm not far from you! This storm has been the pits... must be coming down straight from the north. Sun today, tho. hooray!


nope - not in central valley cali - pour down fucking rain all day! The day that RIU was offline!! It sucked to be me today.



Highlanders cave said:


> *The nursery.....*
> 
> in the middle are the new gang L x CC, Black Rose (front row, second from left), and Black Sour Bubble
> 
> View attachment 1448655View attachment 1448654


oh yes dear - thanks for pointing me out.... "front row - second from the left".. he he



Highlanders cave said:


> *Void aka...P10*
> View attachment 1448683View attachment 1448682View attachment 1448681


either you have tiny hands like a girl - and your pics are deceiving, -- or those are some fat ass buds! How do you do it! I'm envious... no doubt.


----------



## DST (Feb 18, 2011)

hehe
[youtube]DmFe66JY9K8[/youtube]


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 19, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Those buds are niiiiiiice!
> 
> That dude grew Master Kush the first time and is in his 2nd round with Afghani Kush. Says hes shooting for 40+zs from 6 x 170w panels off 24 plants. I think he hit like 26 or 29zs off his last round with 5 panels


Hey thanks alot Colorado!! Nifty numbers your friend is pulling from his leds, pretty efficient use of energy if you ask me. Let me know how it goes! Later buddy : !) Hey we lost half of our snow in the last couple of days so any spring flooding around here should be minimal lol.



Teyo Green said:


> awesome
> yeah i think that SB is pretty special...
> packs on trichomes like a monster
> real good body smoke
> ill reasearch it a bit and let you know!


Sounds great buddy, I'll catch up with you!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> casey's headband gotta some razor serrated leaves look cool as hell. she's gonna be frosty for sure. everything i seen headband crossed into has been frost as a mofo.


Hey Tryna! What's going on man!! That's what I like to hear lol. Looks like I have 2 phenos to work with. My next group is not scheduled to go in for another 2.5 weeks but I think the caseys will get flipped a little before that



Kiki007 said:


> nope - not in central valley cali - pour down fucking rain all day! The day that RIU was offline!! It sucked to be me today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do have small hands but not like a girl silly!! Good thing they are not proportional to the rest of my anatomy hehe. See ya baby!!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 19, 2011)

Morning HC,
Are u using DJ shorts Blueberry? I gotta get some,
BTW GREAT harvest!!!!! Well done my brother


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 19, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Morning HC,
> Are u using DJ shorts Blueberry? I gotta get some,
> BTW GREAT harvest!!!!! Well done my brother


love dj's blueberry... im curious on your thoughts on it to HC!
and i think youd be a big help whith starting my perpetual.
hit me up yo...


----------



## streets (Feb 19, 2011)

u never cease to impress! amazing grow!! i just put up about 50 pictures from my current operation, im having some deep issues concerning plant height/trimming and light penetration when flipped into flower. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/371553-huge-multi-strain-perpetual-grow-15.html is the link and its the last post on the page with the photos. should i prune more off the bottom of the plant and continue up the stalk pruning, or have i pruned enough?


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey thanks alot Colorado!! Nifty numbers your friend is pulling from his leds, pretty efficient use of energy if you ask me. Let me know how it goes! Later buddy : !) Hey we lost half of our snow in the last couple of days so any spring flooding around here should be minimal lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh honey - I was just be a smart ass.... because your buds are so HUGE! Now you can "huge like the rest of my anatomy".... see! Behave yourelf honey!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 19, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> oh honey - I was just be a smart ass.... because your buds are so HUGE! Now you can "huge like the rest of my anatomy".... see! Behave yourelf honey!


Me lol?? Behave myself?!?! hahaha Surely you jest my sexy little super hero you ; !) Besides I think you know more about that than anyone else here, your the only one that picked up on that on Barbie's thread....hmmmm.

See ya!


----------



## las fingerez (Feb 19, 2011)

hahaha u 2 making me blush lmao


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Me lol?? Behave myself?!?! hahaha Surely you jest my sexy little super hero you ; !) Besides I think you know more about that than anyone else here, your the only one that picked up on that on Barbie's thread....hmmmm.
> 
> See ya!


LMAO - you're so right - 



las fingerez said:


> hahaha u 2 making me blush lmao


oh LAS - relax - being in the middle can be fun! haaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 19, 2011)

lol y'all are crazy


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 19, 2011)

hahahahhaaaaa............good times,good times


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> *Void aka...P10*
> View attachment 1448683View attachment 1448682View attachment 1448681


 daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn fire in the bowl!!!!! haha so gutted the beans didnt take that looks delightful man.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 20, 2011)

Top of the morning, yeah I was almost as bummed about as you lol. 

Blueberry morning here....girl just left to do horse chores (it pays for the boarding of their horse), my bb is dry enough to smoke and this shit is nice! Hadn't had any in a couple of months so this is a bit of a treat : !)

Pinched one of the Black Rose last night to help stimulate it's side branching, should be able to take cuts from her in a couple of weeks and the caseys are ready to have cuttings taken as are a couple of the livers x cherry cheese...have to wait untill tomorrow, I'm out of rapid rooters. My chamber holds 72 cuttings and I have room for 15 more in there 

Catch yas later!


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Feb 20, 2011)

nice blueberry yo. The flowers seem to suggest a sativa pheno, did the smoke have a different high to it than you're used to?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 20, 2011)

Hey 420 whats going on!

Show me which pic you are refering to


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 20, 2011)

streets said:


> u never cease to impress! amazing grow!! i just put up about 50 pictures from my current operation, im having some deep issues concerning plant height/trimming and light penetration when flipped into flower. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/371553-huge-multi-strain-perpetual-grow-15.html is the link and its the last post on the page with the photos. should i prune more off the bottom of the plant and continue up the stalk pruning, or have i pruned enough?


Streets how ya been hon?? I apparently missed your post, but its at the top of the page and I just noticed it lol! You have come far in a short time, I said way back you had a green thumb. Let me check out your grow and I'll get back to you, k : ?)

Good to hear from you!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 21, 2011)

Mornin' bro. Just swingin' by to say "hey"


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 21, 2011)

*Highlanders current ( first : ) breeding project, JDB ROMULAN.......*

Going to look for the best girl and the best boy to spread their love around world!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> *Highlanders current ( first : ) breeding project, JDB ROMULAN.......*
> 
> Going to look for the best girl and the best boy to spread their love around world!


Nnnnnice! I was just looking at some auto flowers this morn. Out of all the ones that are available online, which one would you recommend? JDB? ... and what's JDB stand for? lol


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 21, 2011)

he grows, he makes hash, and now he breeds! He stops at nothing folks..... he is clearly an addict!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 21, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Mornin' bro. Just swingin' by to say "hey"


Hey back at ya man, how goes it : ?)

Just trying out the Highland Mexican x BB for the first time a few minutes ago,,,,and yeah baby this is a potent sativa. I took them down just shy of 11 weeks when the tric heads were half clear and half cloudy. All throughout flowering it had a beautiful sweet tropical fruit smell and after hanging for a week and then curing for a week I finally had my first taste. Two weeks from time of chop is about as long as I could wait before I had to sample it lol. First off let me just say that I can't wait to finish this post and do something, prolly garden cause I'm getting way to stoned to be trying to type all this out. After a week in a jar most of the chloryphyl smell had dissapated and the tropical fruit smell was coming back. Good sign! First rip,,,can taste the tropicallness lol, it has a good taste we will say that. Prolly from the BB side of it, but not as good as my BB. Mine smells insane, like candy and you want to eat it. Actually the bb smells like bazooka joe bubblegum but way stronger! Back to HM X BB. Read plenty of good things about this strain but tried to lower my expectations in case it wasn't all it was cracked up to be. Definately not disapointed,,,,after letting the first hit settle in I could tell it had good potency. Took the third hit before I started this post and I think I'm going to go enjoy this buzzzzzz

Catch yall later : !)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2011)

damn that sounds fun!! bazooka joe gum eh lush. enjoy the ride HC cant wait to get my mits on some JDB ROM, i heard that in the dead of night you can hear tiny wings flapping


----------



## Teyo Green (Feb 21, 2011)

sounds like some real good smokee HC
ever toked on durban poison?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn that sounds fun!! bazooka joe gum eh lush. enjoy the ride HC cant wait to get my mits on some JDB ROM, i heard that in the dead of night you can hear tiny wings flapping


Hey bro! Yeah the BB's smell beats everything hands down, the only one that really came close was the Jillybean, but after harvest a lot of the tga gear would lose it's smell, except for some of his real stinky indicas lol. Speaking of which smoking some P 10 now!

I feel quite fortunate that I was one of a select few chosen to spread Rom's love around also bro! I can roll with that!!



Teyo Green said:


> sounds like some real good smokee HC
> ever toked on durban poison?


I think I'll let it finish it's cure Teyo. It was a nice slightly trippy and racey buzz but it only lasted about an hour. After that I was loading a bowl of Voiv P10 for the road to go do a few errands. I hate spending time driving but weed makes it bearable lol.

No man never had the pleasure of trying durban poison...


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice smoke report, HC. Those are the flavors I live for...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 21, 2011)

Hey brobo man what's going on! Damn cold here lol, just got home not to long ago and still trying to warm up. So your on the west coast? I thought you were in Hawaii for some reason


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey brobo man what's going on! Damn cold here lol, just got home not to long ago and still trying to warm up. So your on the west coast? I thought you were in Hawaii for some reason


My wife is from Hawaii, and my mother moved there a few years back, so we spend a lot of time there. At least a month every year during the holidays, as our biz normally grinds to a halt around those times. I hail from the land of Oaksterdam... or at least semi close to there. Hawaii is great, tho. I always have a bottomless supply of the Widow, and it's fooking warm lol! What a concept-- warmth! lmfao! I did post something about trimming a monster load down there in Hawaii this holiday, but I can't remember if it was on your thread or Don's... hmmm Musta been stoned


----------



## doniawon (Feb 21, 2011)

View attachment 1454227View attachment 1454222;p


----------



## DST (Feb 21, 2011)

Hope the Buds not Light bru!!! lol. 

"Looks braw" as we would say in the Highlands.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 21, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> My wife is from Hawaii, and my mother moved there a few years back, so we spend a lot of time there. At least a month every year during the holidays, as our biz normally grinds to a halt around those times. I hail from the land of Oaksterdam... or at least semi close to there. Hawaii is great, tho. I always have a bottomless supply of the Widow, and it's fooking warm lol! What a concept-- warmth! lmfao! I did post something about trimming a monster load down there in Hawaii this holiday, but I can't remember if it was on your thread or Don's... hmmm Musta been stoned


That's where I got the idea lol. More power to ya brother eat that stuff right up!

Got a job coming up tomorrow that will take me about a week. It's good and bad...I was getting pretty comfy here at home all winter lol. Unfortunately, last week my foreman informed me he was going out on his own this year. Bummer for me but I wish him well. He's a friend and has been working for me for 5 years. I told him that I would do the same thing if I was in his shoes. He also is an occasional distributor for me and helped me build my flower room ; !) 

Was talking to my daughter this morning and told her to keep her eyes and ears open for a couple of good people looking for seasonal work. To make a long story short there is a good possibility that her and her boyfriend will work for me this summer. She has worked with me in the past while growing up, I taught her to mud and tape when she was ten lol, and her boyfriend is a class act hard working kid. Top dirt bike racer and boarder around this area he's a hard act to follow. And kind of funny, him and my ex forman used to be best friends !


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 21, 2011)

Bump that beauty!!


----------



## doniawon (Feb 21, 2011)

thanks for the bump and the rep. HC.. im always envious.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's where I got the idea lol. More power to ya brother eat that stuff right up!
> 
> Got a job coming up tomorrow that will take me about a week. It's good and bad...I was getting pretty comfy here at home all winter lol. Unfortunately, last week my foreman informed me he was going out on his own this year. Bummer for me but I wish him well. He's a friend and has been working for me for 5 years. I told him that I would do the same thing if I was in his shoes. He also is an occasional distributor for me and helped me build my flower room ; !)
> 
> Was talking to my daughter this morning and told her to keep her eyes and ears open for a couple of good people looking for seasonal work. To make a long story short there is a good possibility that her and her boyfriend will work for me this summer. She has worked with me in the past while growing up, I taught her to mud and tape when she was ten lol, and her boyfriend is a class act hard working kid. Top dirt bike racer and boarder around this area he's a hard act to follow. And kind of funny, him and my ex forman used to be best friends !





Highlanders cave said:


> Bump that beauty!!


Mother of gawd. I just got goosebumps from that. And I'm gonna go get a beer, too.

You are lucky to have such good people at your disposal, and even luckier that it's your daughter and her bf. Sounds like you'll make the transition over just fine. If your work is anything like your buds, you're all set


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's where I got the idea lol. More power to ya brother eat that stuff right up!
> 
> Got a job coming up tomorrow that will take me about a week. It's good and bad...I was getting pretty comfy here at home all winter lol. Unfortunately, last week my foreman informed me he was going out on his own this year. Bummer for me but I wish him well. He's a friend and has been working for me for 5 years. I told him that I would do the same thing if I was in his shoes. He also is an occasional distributor for me and helped me build my flower room ; !)
> 
> Was talking to my daughter this morning and told her to keep her eyes and ears open for a couple of good people looking for seasonal work. To make a long story short there is a good possibility that her and her boyfriend will work for me this summer. She has worked with me in the past while growing up, I taught her to mud and tape when she was ten lol, and her boyfriend is a class act hard working kid. Top dirt bike racer and boarder around this area he's a hard act to follow. And kind of funny, him and my ex forman used to be best friends !


my dad taught me how to mud and tape when i was 10 too.lol


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 21, 2011)

Got a job coming up tomorrow that will take me about a week.

Good for you dude!!!
Lucky fuker!!!!
just stoppin by to see how ya livin my Brother.

Got some Livers and CC, and some black rose seeds last week. started poppin them right away.
Did your BR take a bit longer in water before ya saw a tap root?
the livers and CC popped like all the rest of my seeds. 
taught your baby how to mud and tape,,,,,,,, atta Boy!!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 24, 2011)

Mornin' bro. Offfff to work . . . .


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 24, 2011)

morning sugar pop, good luck on the job!


----------



## Kiki007 (Feb 25, 2011)

good morning sweets...... have you heard from SL2?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 25, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Got a job coming up tomorrow that will take me about a week.
> 
> Good for you dude!!!
> Lucky fuker!!!!
> ...


Hey there Hem how are ya. Just finished up that job tonight...sitting down with some hot coffee and in a few min a bowl, damn blizzard outside lol



Bobotrank said:


> Mornin' bro. Offfff to work . . . .





Stoner.Barbie said:


> morning sugar pop, good luck on the job!





Kiki007 said:


> good morning sweets...... have you heard from SL2?


Thanks for the hello's everyone made me feel good! Going to feel real good in a min when I figure out what I'm going to smoke and load one haha or two ; !)

Looking forward to getting caught up a bit with everyone. Glad I'm home it's naaasssty out,,,close to a foot of snow so far today, I don't know how there can be so much snow on the ground when its snowing horizontally!! 

About to curl up with some hot coffee and a bowl,,,been a busy week, work all day and then water and trim all night lol


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2011)

Started snowing here again last week but only briefly. Sounds liek you are keeping out of trouble HC. Hope the work went well and more of that to come for you bru.

Enjoy the weekend, peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Feb 26, 2011)

weather men recon its gonna snow on sunday lol. Hop ethey r wrong lol, its time for spring to sprung>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> psycho killer ect.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 26, 2011)

sup0 bro just a flying visit! hope your keeping well n stoned!!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 26, 2011)

Stay warm HC....
Was your job a repair or new construction.. how many boards??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 26, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Stay warm HC....
> Was your job a repair or new construction.. how many boards??


I am Hemlock my friend I am lol. The only time I do any new construction work is if either I'm hard up for work or one of my builder buddies is in a jam and needs a hand. I'm an existing residentional kind of guy. No waiting for for the guys ahead of me to finish their work and noone waiting behind me to get my part of the project done lol

Have a good one buddy!

edit..and we finished the job at four oclock on Friday, how many times does that happen : !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 26, 2011)

Mornin' HC bro! About to join you w/ a cuppa an a smoke. Stay warm, friend


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2011)

Could you fit out the inside of a club/bar?


Highlanders cave said:


> I am Hemlock my friend I am lol. The only time I do any new construction work is if either I'm hard up for work or one of my builder buddies is in a jam and needs a hand. I'm an existing residentional kind of guy. No waiting for for the guys ahead of me to finish their work and noone waiting behind me to get my part of the project done lol
> 
> Have a good one buddy!
> 
> edit..and we finished the job at four oclock on Friday, how many times does that happen : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 26, 2011)

Do you mean remodel/fit out? I can do that kind of stuff but but it's a bit more up Hem's alley lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 26, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Mornin' HC bro! About to join you w/ a cuppa an a smoke. Stay warm, friend


Hey hey that sounds good brobo! As a matter of fact, I'm taking a break from gardening and doing the same thing lol,,,getting a nice afternoon buzz on with some froosty P10 ; !)

Have a great day, I'll catch up with ya!


----------



## DST (Feb 26, 2011)

i think i remember hem mentioning something like that in the past. but yeh, that's what i meant.


Highlanders cave said:


> Do you mean remodel/fit out? I can do that kind of stuff but but it's a bit more up Hem's alley lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey catch up with yall tonight, gotta run ; !)




Caseyheadbands


Ice


These girls will get flipped next weekend with the next crop,,,12 indica Qleaners and 3 C-4s


----------



## mr west (Feb 27, 2011)

aww they gettin big now aint they?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 27, 2011)

they _are _getting big! geese lawees! lol time to medicate.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2011)

gonna be some indi dank those casey bands man!! have a great week hc, you dont your weeks stint? back home tending the op now?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 28, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> they _are _getting big! geese lawees! lol time to medicate.


Hey ya remember the plant that I named Barbie? Wait till ya see what she looks like now!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> gonna be some indi dank those casey bands man!! have a great week hc, you dont your weeks stint? back home tending the op now?


Morning buddy, yes I am done my weeks stint and back tending to the girls, mooch betters lol. After thirty plus years of working on ceilings though the arthritis in the fasset joints of my neck are really acting up lately. Trying to numb it right now with a bong or two of hm x bb, taking my gal out to brunch in a couple of hours ; !)

Talk to ya!


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Do you mean remodel/fit out? I can do that kind of stuff but but it's a bit more up Hem's alley lol


Oh me and HC can both do it DST, come on man give us a job, we'll make ya proud!!!!LOL


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Morning buddy, yes I am done my weeks stint and back tending to the girls, mooch betters lol. After thirty plus years of working on ceilings though the arthritis in the fasset joints of my neck are really acting up lately. Trying to numb it right now with a bong or two of hm x bb, taking my gal out to brunch in a couple of hours ; !)
> Talk to ya!


best place to be in your crib with a good bowlfull in your luings bro!, i just went out for lunch with the missus, had tapas, well tasty and reasonably priced. £17 for both had 5 dishes between us. was a bit funny being served tapas by a young polish bird mind lol

catch ya laters


----------



## curious old fart (Feb 28, 2011)

Good morning. I, too suffer from arthur and along with the bowls I find 4 ibuprofen (or 3 asprin) every 4 to 6 hours gives me more relief than any of the prescribed meds. Not advised if you have an ulcer or stomach problems though.
Your young girls are looking very healthy.


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks cof. Yeah I used to do the ibu route just like you said until I started smoking again 5 or 6 yrs ago. they are great for inflammation. Just bought a bottle of it a couple of weeks ago, I think I'll give it a go again. And I have an iron clad stomach haha


----------



## doniawon (Feb 28, 2011)

GOod Morning HC>.. What s new in the Highlands. any new kick ass pics?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 28, 2011)

doniawon said:


> GOod Morning HC>.. What s new in the Highlands. any new kick ass pics?


Hey there bro! yup lol soon!!


----------



## doniawon (Feb 28, 2011)

nice. can not wait brova ! lovely mornin' in the good ole' west today. bluebird sky, coffee bong full just needin some eye candy. lol


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Feb 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks cof. Yeah I used to do the ibu route just like you said until I started smoking again 5 or 6 yrs ago. they are great for inflammation. Just bought a bottle of it a couple of weeks ago, I think I'll give it a go again. And I have an iron clad stomach haha


cherries are a great anti inflamatory. andoh so yummy too.lol


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> best place to be in your crib with a good bowlfull in your luings bro!, i just went out for lunch with the missus, had tapas, well tasty and reasonably priced. £17 for both had 5 dishes between us. was a bit funny being served tapas by a young polish bird mind lol
> 
> catch ya laters


Oh I do love the tapas, easy on the wallet and fun to get to try all the different plates...

Hey HC had a good day Bro, check out me thread!!! I almost gettin to where I wanna be, should only be one more cycle and finger crossed i'll have some buds as nice as your stuff, I be tryin!!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 1, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Oh I do love the tapas, easy on the wallet and fun to get to try all the different plates...
> 
> Hey HC had a good day Bro, check out me thread!!! I almost gettin to where I wanna be, should only be one more cycle and finger crossed i'll have some buds as nice as your stuff, I be tryin!!!!!


Ah shit Hem, I was just about to post some pics of the budroom from tonight. Alright. I'll give ya something to shoot for ; !)

I'll def check out your gro in a little bit buddy!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 1, 2011)

Some budroom shots at 7 wks today....




Non keeper Calizhar pheno


Calizhar keeper pheno


C-4 on the left. Not the keeper pheno but a good one. I'll run it a few times


7 wks and 3 wks


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 1, 2011)

I really like this shot..Way to go my friend!!!
BumpBumpBump


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 1, 2011)

Veg room shots....



This is what we have so far cof


Yo bro recognize any of these! Again I wish those Purple 10 seeds had germed for you


And the crop thats going in this weekend


----------



## stabone (Mar 1, 2011)

Looks good

heres my Bubba x OG I have goingView attachment 1470411View attachment 1470412View attachment 1470413


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2011)

F f f Fucking ell mate, itd take me many seasons to get through that lot lol.>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2011)

like our man hem puttin em up and takin em down. you really have your perpetual rolling tight hc, i started out disciplined like that, spiralled right out of sync lol. cant wait to see your round after next  

happy growing bro!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 2, 2011)

stabone said:


> Looks good
> 
> heres my Bubba x OG I have goingView attachment 1470411View attachment 1470412View attachment 1470413


Those are some very fine looking plants that you have there bro. And a mean cross at that! Dankness!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> like our man hem puttin em up and takin em down. you really have your perpetual rolling tight hc, i started out disciplined like that, spiralled right out of sync lol. cant wait to see your round after next
> 
> happy growing bro!


For some reason it's a lot easier when you can give it your undivided attention lol. Took me a bit to figure out why my yields were so low at the beginning of the winter haha.

Yup it's running pretty tight. I need to slow it down on my clone making lol, getting a little ahead of myself. The next run to go in after the Qleaners this weekend is your batch and that's still 4.5 weeks away. I guess I'll use my 3.5 gal pots and make them a little bigger. I have another batch of the 2 zhar and c-4 keeper phenos that have been rooted for 2 wks and then another one that's ready to come out of the chamber. Shit man I'm into early summer already hehe

Catch ya later!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 2, 2011)

haha when you start looking at seedlings and thinking right so a months veg then 9-10 weeks flower that's going to be about easter..... lmao 

damn i need me a joint. 

laters chief


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 2, 2011)

It's odd enough sometimes when you get a friendship request from someone you dont know, but to get a friendship request from someone who has no posts, no journals, no likes given, no nothing but some visitor messages, which I checked out closely, has 27 friends and belongs to 7 groups it's like what the fuck Livewire831?? Sorry dude I have no idea who the fuck you are


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 2, 2011)

I see you follow the six "P's", prior planning prevents piss poor performance. But that's what it takes to stay ahead of the game.
Healthy looking garden.


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 2, 2011)

Haha Had to laugh cof. Those of you who know my name would get it lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 2, 2011)

I woould be freaked out too mate, could be pure coincidence, could be someone who knows you?? Is strange for sure.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha Had to laugh cof. Those of you who know my name would get it lol


haha i know ur name but dont get it, help me out lol. pm me if u want lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> It's odd enough sometimes when you get a friendship request from someone you dont know, but to get a friendship request from someone who has no posts, no journals, no likes given, no nothing but some visitor messages, which I checked out closely, has 27 friends and belongs to 7 groups it's like what the fuck Livewire831?? Sorry dude I have no idea who the fuck you are


I got the same thing and ignored it... sketchy.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 2, 2011)

dun....dun...dunnnnnn. lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey HC, finally got me a real journal, lol  I was confused, too lmfao Now I'm semi legit


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 3, 2011)

Kind of a shitty pic, but I thought I should take one before my P10 stash is gone lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 3, 2011)

purrrrrrdy m8


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 3, 2011)

mmmmmmmmm finger licking gooooood. how ya feeling honey?


----------



## DST (Mar 4, 2011)

Kind of shitty pic, hahaha. why so modest Mr HC!!! Have a good weekend bru.

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Kind of a shitty pic, but I thought I should take one before my P10 stash is gone lol
> 
> View attachment 1472870



hmmmmm frosty goodness right there HC!


----------



## mr west (Mar 4, 2011)

yeah thats shit, must try harder lmao>>>>>>>


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 4, 2011)

nothin shitty bout that pic HC. i would love to grind that up.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 4, 2011)

Hiya bro! Just stoppin in for a quick one. Busy last few days... gonna play catchup this weekend.


----------



## doniawon (Mar 5, 2011)

HC can you give me a rundown on the void??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 5, 2011)

Sure buddy be glad to, just have to wait until I have more time tomorrow, k : ?)

Wish me luck brobo my friend lol...how you doing!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 5, 2011)

Doing great lol Good luck, brother!


----------



## Kiki007 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi sweets - I'm home - just got through another harvest - SLH this time. I will PM you when I get caught up.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 6, 2011)

Doniawon, I just spent a half hour describing the different Void phenos and was about finished and promptly fuking lost it. Tomorrow bro


----------



## streets (Mar 6, 2011)

hey, i did as you said, here is the first week of flowering and i just pruned the bottom growth off. lemme know what you think, and if i should continue to prune one more time in a week or so.. thanks for your help


----------



## doniawon (Mar 6, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Doniawon, I just spent a half hour describing the different Void phenos and was about finished and promptly fuking lost it. Tomorrow bro[/QUOTE No Worries... thanks in advance for the info!! lovely nuggets last post.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Doniawon, I just spent a half hour describing the different Void phenos and was about finished and promptly fuking lost it. Tomorrow bro


arrrrgggggg i hate it when i do that esp if i put some time into it lol. hope ya get on better 2day lmao


----------



## Kiki007 (Mar 6, 2011)

streets said:


> hey, i did as you said, here is the first week of flowering and i just pruned the bottom growth off. lemme know what you think, and if i should continue to prune one more time in a week or so.. thanks for your help


@STREETS - you did a great job - and will get fatter colas on top now - just like highlander does..... his boquets are always nice and fat!! ha ha

@HIGHLANDER - I know you're sick and not feeling good - if i was there... I would make you chicken soup so you could feel better!


----------



## Teyo Green (Mar 7, 2011)

damn highlander sounds like Kiki's tryna hook you up fat!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 7, 2011)

Morning everyone.

Woke up to two feet of snow this morning, blizzard conditions and still snowing hard. Going to get another foot easy by the end of the day. Very heavy snow too, the state plow guys are nowhere to be seen. I am so fuking snowbound it's almost not funny. And I don't have shit for groceries in the house lol. Been out shoveling a path for the dog out to the closest tree for him. 

I can roll with it. I guess I'm going to have to : !)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

groceries be damned man, have you got plenty of smoke?  hope it breaks soon for ya bud


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> groceries be damned man, have you got plenty of smoke?  hope it breaks soon for ya bud


Haha yes I do have plenty of smoke ; !), and I had forgotten that I picked up a bag of crullers on the way home last night so I'm golden for awhile lol. Coffee, doughnuts and good pot...fuck yeah!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

let it snow! let it snow let it snowww!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 7, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Doing great lol Good luck, brother!


That's what we like to hear brobo! How could you not be with a little Hawaiin hottie lol!! 



streets said:


> hey, i did as you said, here is the first week of flowering and i just pruned the bottom growth off. lemme know what you think, and if i should continue to prune one more time in a week or so.. thanks for your help


That's what I'm talking about Streets!! Should be perfect just like that 



las fingerez said:


> arrrrgggggg i hate it when i do that esp if i put some time into it lol. hope ya get on better 2day lmao


Doing good today las my friend, thanks for asking!



Kiki007 said:


> @STREETS - you did a great job - and will get fatter colas on top now - just like highlander does..... his boquets are always nice and fat!! ha ha
> 
> @HIGHLANDER - I know you're sick and not feeling good - if i was there... I would make you chicken soup so you could feel better!


I know you would sweetie. Thanks but I'm feeling a lot better now ; !) Good luck with everything over there, I'll be talking to ya soon!



Teyo Green said:


> damn highlander sounds like Kiki's tryna hook you up fat!!!






Don Gin and Ton said:


> let it snow! let it snow let it snowww!!!


My thoughts exactly...it really affects me very little. Extremely peaceful outside, most people stayed home from work today.


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> let it snow! let it snow let it snowww!!!


Let's not play Charlie Sheen.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

deffo lets not. winning has become whining very rapidly...


----------



## streets (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks for your help, as always your knowledge is greatly appreciated!!!

also.. i am not trying to hijack your grow, or run up a bunch of questions, last one! well ive been reading all over the place about hermie plants and why it happens. ive recently discovered that 4 of my plants have single yellow banana looking things coming out of the buds, a little bit bigger than a fat pistil would be. my question is, are these un-opened pollen sacs, or are they just flowers... i am questioning chopping them down asap, they are 59 days into flowering, almost all cloudy trichs too. the plants are kept in a bathroom but on the other side of the door from these banana sporting female plants are 24 5' females that i dont want to pollinate.. please give me your kind words of wisdom oh great one!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey sweetie you need to talk to my girl lol!

When you see those little nanner looking things around the third week, I would be more concerned than at 8.5 weeks. If it is possible I would just pick them out with tweezers and let your girls finish. Look inside of them to see if there is any viable looking pollen. In my experience there have never been a real lot at a time and I would pick them out but I remember last winter when that happened to me for the first time. Did not like it one bit haha. I then realized that it was a common trait in all my tga strains lol.

Glad to help anytime ya know...don't be shy


----------



## streets (Mar 7, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey sweetie you need to talk to my girl lol!
> 
> When you see those little nanner looking things around the third week, I would be more concerned than at 8.5 weeks. If it is possible I would just pick them out with tweezers and let your girls finish. Look inside of them to see if there is any viable looking pollen. In my experience there have never been a real lot at a time and I would pick them out but I remember last winter when that happened to me for the first time. Did not like it one bit haha. I then realized that it was a common trait in all my tga strains lol.
> 
> Glad to help anytime ya know...don't be shy


thanks! and ive looked... i haven't seen any visible pollen. im not so much worried about them self pollinating, there would be no time to grow seeds before i chop, but the females in the other room are only a week into flowering and am worried about the risk of cross pollination.. thanks again for your time


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 7, 2011)

3 out of 5 females so far with the L x CC. Not so lucky with the Caseybands. Just put my specs on and took a peek...looking like I went 3 for 3 with males. What I think I'll do, not exactly sure yet I'm a bit bummed, since there is nothing in there that I want to pollinate just for the hell of it. Thinking I'll bin them this run and keep their cuttings going. I have 4 DOG seedlings that maybe I'll do some crossing with. 2 OG Kush seeds were gifted to me as well but they never cracked. 

Bit gutted as you Brits would say, but give me a min and I'll be fine lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 7, 2011)

isnt it always the way you want a girl you get a boy and vice versa. reload the bongo


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> isnt it always the way you want a girl you get a boy and vice versa. reload the bongo [/QUOTEl
> 
> Haha trying to finish this one. That top half of the bowl that was kief has turned into hash. Going to smoke this and go outside and shovel lol. Just saw on the tele it is the third largest recorded single snowstorm (in inches) around here. Blowing like crazy too, I won't be out long : !)


----------



## Kiki007 (Mar 7, 2011)

sorry baby!


----------



## Kiki007 (Mar 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> groceries be damned man, have you got plenty of smoke?  hope it breaks soon for ya bud


oh don G/T - you are a true stoner.... fuck the groceries.... but do you enough smoke... i love it!! LMAO!


----------



## Teyo Green (Mar 7, 2011)

lol hungry, eat a hash brownie


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 7, 2011)

And I don't have shit for groceries in the house lol. Been out shoveling a path for the dog out to the closest tree for him. 




Thats a grown man ya'll, shovel that path for your Dog Brother!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good Man Bro!!!!!!
Like Don you said, get by with no food, but ya gotta have the GANGA....


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 7, 2011)

wow you guys are just getting pummled by the snow. sorry about that sugar. it will be spring before you know it!


----------



## mr west (Mar 7, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> 3 out of 5 females so far with the L x CC. Not so lucky with the Caseybands. Just put my specs on and took a peek...looking like I went 3 for 3 with males. What I think I'll do, not exactly sure yet I'm a bit bummed, since there is nothing in there that I want to pollinate just for the hell of it. Thinking I'll bin them this run and keep their cuttings going. I have 4 DOG seedlings that maybe I'll do some crossing with. 2 OG Kush seeds were gifted to me as well but they never cracked.
> 
> Bit gutted as you Brits would say, but give me a min and I'll be fine lol


Propper gutted more like man i was sure they would all be fems, maybe a chat to the rasta fairy to find out what if any reg boys were spluffin on the casey?


----------



## DST (Mar 8, 2011)

That is very surprising indeed. And I doubt the fairy would know what reg boys had been in on the scene. Possibly DPQ, or BX2, but I think that was past that period. head scratcher indeed. Maybe if you continued with them the fem will be the dominant trait (kind of like my Rom Timewarp - started a male, finished a fem..) Would be interested to see if that happenes. Or just bin em and move on. Fairys are active little things from what I heard.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 8, 2011)

Morning gents and gals! Had a good workout yesterday shoveling snow lol. Hours and hours and hours. And more today, hofriiggenray lol. We got 30" dumped on us in a little over 24 hours. I was a bit sore last night but popped a couple of ibuprofen before bed and feel great today! Sun is out this morning and it is supposed to get up near freezing. Beautiful day in the Green Mountains!!

Checked my Black Rose and Black Sour Bubble for sex this morning. I am so used to working with clones that I kinda forgot that I had to check all the new yin. I have 2 BR. One very big, thick green stock, the other smaller with a lot more purple in the stalk. The big one is a male, guess I'm not suprised at that. The other one has not shown any sex organs at all. Or whatever those little preflowers are called lol. The BSB I have 1 confirmed female, 1 confirmed male and the third looks like a female as well. Looks like I may be testing the breeding waters with all of the males I 'm getting. Be nice to have a little experience under my belt before I start my Romulan breeding project lol

Three cups of coffee and a bong of hm x bb and in a few minutes some rock n roll. Yeah baby!!

edit...hey I think I'll make some black rose seeds. That should be easy right! A male and a female of the same strain? I could flip them today and when they get horny I could give them the Anne Frank Closet for a week or two. Hmmm,,, ; !)


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 8, 2011)

interesting HC i thought u only chucked the casey x ??? into flower the other day? mine have been packing on the pounds with the extra 125w fluro i added str8 above them. might fix the screens in place and start thinking about chucking mine in there.

u got any close up pics of the suspected male bits, yuck cant belive i just typed that lmfao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 8, 2011)

Morning las. How you doing bro.

Those girls are prolly 7 weeks from seed easy so they are showing their sex anyways but your right...today is only day 3 for this batch. Kinda funny, I all of a sudden realized last night that I hadn't checked them yet, so when I did... well. There is no question that I am going to keep their genes lol. They all have a clone or two growing, little studs maybe? I won't bin the males just yet,,,I want to watch them for awhile. And not in a perverted way DST lol!!! Anyone catch Two and a Half Men last night?? The scene where he hits on the mom's 20 yr old bi daughter is a riot haha. She says " yeah I did it with a 35 yr old once and it was gross! Like doing it with my grandfather"


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Three cups of coffee and a bong of hm x bb and in a few minutes some rock n roll. Yeah baby!!
> 
> edit...hey I think I'll make some black rose seeds. That should be easy right! A male and a female of the same strain? I could flip them today and when they get horny I could give them the Anne Frank Closet for a week or two. Hmmm,,, ; !)


excellant idea!


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

i second the motion!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 8, 2011)

Ya'll got it then


----------



## Kiki007 (Mar 8, 2011)

bring on the black rose seeds!! wew hew!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 8, 2011)

HC is the man with the plan.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2011)

Sub'd Up Mate!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 9, 2011)

Good to see you matey  Glad things are going ok for ya...good karma always!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 9, 2011)

good morning HC, i hope that youare having a good one so far. i for one have had too much coffee already. help, i need to be pulled off of the ceiling. hahahahahaa. is the snow melting?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Barbie, I hear it's cold where you are. I'm doing good hon! Taking a little break from trimming...working on my fourth cup and just filled a bong with some HM X BB...a very potent sativa, especially now with a good cure. 

No the snow is not really melting although it's going to be another beautiful day : !). Different story here this weekend though ....forcasting 2 or 3 days of rain. Going to be a lot of flooding lol, could get interesting. 

Glad to hear from ya!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 9, 2011)

lol, i cant wait 'til i can actually take a break from trimming. +rep ,,


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 9, 2011)

Here is a shot of what I'm up to this morning. This is the Calizhar keeper pheno....fast cloner, fast vegger, done at under 8 weeks, above average yeild, plenty of frost, smell and taste with good potency for a commercial strain....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 9, 2011)

dude that cup is waaaaay too empty  nice grenade


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 9, 2011)

yo HC hows it going bro? any more news on the male front on the caseybands?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 9, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yo HC hows it going bro? any more news on the male front on the caseybands?


Hi las, going good. Just chillaxen for a few, then going to start making some chilli. I was going to wait a couple of days and take some close ups of the flowers when they are a bit more defined. Still undecided what to do lol. Don't think I'm going to let this round of pollen go to waste though  Tunneled my way out to my mailbox today, first time the mailman has been able to deliver my mail in 3 days! What's new with you buddy, your gro is looking top notch these days!! I'll have to catch up.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 9, 2011)

Hey, H.C. What's happening mate!
Aye, las' has his aim bang on bro eh! Love those mini scrog's he got going. How's life in the cave anyway? You'r own game is coming alond nice too man! Can't wait to get back-In lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 9, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey, H.C. What's happening mate!
> Aye, las' has his aim bang on bro eh! Love those mini scrog's he got going. How's life in the cave anyway? You'r own game is coming alond nice too man! Can't wait to get back-In lol.


Hey hey there he is! Getting some food in my belly, or about to anyways. Rather famished, I haven't eaten to much today! Things are running smooth here in the cave, a harvest a month...got some Qleaner coming down on Fri.

Hope things are going you way my friend! Thanks for popping in, Ill talk to you!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 9, 2011)

For Sure mate. just bad timing man, heading to kip as i go here lol. Catch you on the flip mate


----------



## mr west (Mar 10, 2011)

Good morning mate, has the thaw started yet?>>>>>>>>>>>>> well cured D'OG


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 10, 2011)

Well cured DOG sounds real nice westy. I'll have some cured DOG too....this summer  Just smoking the same thing that I have been. This stuff has gotten very potent with a cure. I had to get used to the sativa high...when I first started smoking this hm x bb I would always crave a bowl of indica right afterwards lol. I have been meaning to make some hash for the past week but I def am today. Or tonight lol

The weather here is so fuked man you would not believe it. Snowing again right now but it's going to change to rain this afternoon and then not stop untill Mon. Yikes batton down the hatches and man the pumps aye


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 10, 2011)

got your supplies in for the long haul HC!? sounds like youve got the erb sorted as usual tho


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 10, 2011)

Do you need the dimensions for an ark?


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> got your supplies in for the long haul HC!? sounds like youve got the erb sorted as usual tho





curious old fart said:


> Do you need the dimensions for an ark?
> 
> 
> cof


Ha ha too funny! The rain won't affect me like it will some people, I live at the base of the tallest mountain in the state and I do not have any streams nearby. Those innocent looking creeks that you can normally walk through or step across can take out a house if this turns into the perfect storm


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 10, 2011)

Was able to get my mail yesterday finally lol



Shep


----------



## DST (Mar 10, 2011)

Cool pic HC. I love it how the road is still clear looking though.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 10, 2011)

wow that is a lot of snow man. the earth tilting on its axes sure has messed up the weather all over the place. 

just finished my 3rd cup joe. now on to some AK47, the laundry is already started. (i have to do it everyday) and then i am going to work on my veg box for my 5 new clones. wish i was there to help you keep warm. hehehehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 10, 2011)

Ak 47 sounds good real nice Super Barbie, I've heard plenty of good things about that strain. Thanks for the good vibes too ; !)

Well I have been putting off hash making for the last week or two but that's what I'm up to this evening. Should be a nice chunk or two, there was quite a bit of frozen trim. Using icicles from the house for ice, the bucket is out on the porch sitting for a bit before I strain it. I don't stir it very long, maybe 5 min, seems to come out more pure. I really don't like any green at all. Should be some nice smoke for a little while, I think I'll make some full melt tomorrow with some trim I just cut yesterday.

Later all


----------



## doniawon (Mar 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Here is a shot of what I'm up to this morning. This is the Calizhar keeper pheno....fast cloner, fast vegger, done at under 8 weeks, above average yeild, plenty of frost, smell and taste with good potency for a commercial strain....
> 
> View attachment 1483830


Calizar HC cut??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2011)

well man when life throws ice and snow at you what you going to do??? make full melt of course! have fun bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 11, 2011)

Ha ha and here it is,,,,,,

I don't think this will be full melt but it is some pretty high quality shish. Two runs, the top row and the bottom row. from l to r 120 bag, 75 bag and the nasty shit from the 20 bag. I went for quality verses quanity and ended up with a qtr oz

I am going to make some full melt today though with some fresh trim, shit I had better go throw it in the freezer lol, kind of a treat for myself. God I hate turning a year older


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ha ha and here it is,,,,,,
> 
> I don't think this will be full melt but it is some pretty high quality shish. Two runs, the top row and the bottom row. from l to r 120 bag, 75 bag and the nasty shit from the 20 bag. I went for quality verses quanity and ended up with a qtr oz
> 
> ...


 
That's some mouth-waterings goodies. Is it your birthday?


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2011)

HC.... not going anywhere for some time..... lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey Cof whats going on. Yes this weekend and and I'm quite sure my chick has forgotten again. Christ that will make two years in a row lol. 

I'll have to post some pics of the JDB Romulans...still seedling stage : !)


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 11, 2011)

good morning HC! i have a feeling that you are feeling real good right about now. lol not trying to rub it in, but its a nice day here so i think that i will do some outside work. i just love the sun on my skin. but as fair as i am, i have to visit SPF heaven first. lol have a good day my main cave man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 11, 2011)

happy birthday my friend! have a good and shtoooney one for us !


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 11, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> good morning HC! i have a feeling that you are feeling real good right about now. lol not trying to rub it in, but its a nice day here so i think that i will do some outside work. i just love the sun on my skin. but as fair as i am, i have to visit SPF heaven first. lol have a good day my main cave man.


And good morning to you as well my fair maiden, wasn't it cold last night? I hope you didn't mind me snuggleing so tight ; !)


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 11, 2011)

Here's hoping you have a happy, stoned, climatic birthday week-end.


cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> happy birthday my friend! have a good and shtoooney one for us !


you and Westy so close in bdays... no surprise there lol

whoops, meant to say HAPPY BIRFDAY, too... too many distractions this mornin'.

Have a good one, HC!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 11, 2011)

happy birth day!!!!!!!!!!!! my little girls is this month too.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 11, 2011)

lol some one else i knows birthday today lmao 

happy birthday for the weekend, have a good one bro


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> you and Westy so close in bdays... no surprise there lol


my birthdays the end of jan lmao lgps is mid feb. Hope u have a good one hc mate, oil be seeing u lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> my birthdays the end of jan lmao lgps is mid feb. Hope u have a good one hc mate, oil be seeing u lol


oh close enough. seems like yers was just yesterday, westy. how the time flies when you're stoned lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 11, 2011)

Ah everyone is so cool, thanks a bunch all I appreciate the wishes! Two days early but I'll still take them lol. Got any takers on whether or not my chick remembers haha. I'll give you good odds ; !)

I'm having a very peaceful day of trimming, the indica Qleaner mum will be coming down next here in a few and then a couple of C-4. I like them, the c-4 has good potency and flavor. More potent than the zhars.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## mr west (Mar 11, 2011)

Im gonna say shes gonna shock ya and remember with bells on, cards, nice drink and birthday sex. LOL if good wishes could make it happen, its gonna happen mate>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ah everyone is so cool, thanks a bunch all I appreciate the wishes! Two days early but I'll still take them lol. Got any takers on whether or not my chick remembers haha. I'll give you good odds ; !)
> 
> I'm having a very peaceful day of trimming, the indica Qleaner mum will be coming down next here in a few and then a couple of C-4. I like them, the c-4 has good potency and flavor. More potent than the zhars.
> 
> Thanks again everyone!


You can put a bow on your penis and wait for her to ask "why"


cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 11, 2011)

Ello H.C, what's the word bru'. Hope you'r catching the sun in you'r cave man! Chillin, n Fillin.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 11, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Ello H.C, what's the word bru'. Hope you'r catching the sun in you'r cave man! Chillin, n Fillin.


Hey there brudder! The bird is the word lol!! No, didn't get out much today...started trimming around noon and then cloned for an hour. Just finished  

NOW I'm chillin n fillin ; !)


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 12, 2011)

pssssssssst.................good morning sleepy head.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 12, 2011)

Hehe how did you know I slept in. 8 AM this morning lol, I never sleep that late. Been busy finishing my trimming and cloning this morning, need to water and then stealth the house. Hope your day goes great hon I'll talk to you


----------



## mr west (Mar 12, 2011)

YO HC hows it going now man?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 13, 2011)

Going good mate.

Went to the movies with my son last night, we saw Battleground Los Angeles. It was pretty good...with the pretext though it could have been better. My daughter texted me happy bday at exactly midnight and when I got up this morning my son had decorated the house a bit with cre paper made out of paper towels. He wont be up for a couple of hours so I'm getting a good stone going with my bowl topped off with hash

Have a good Sunday Westy and LGP


----------



## mr west (Mar 13, 2011)

we having a nice chilled sunday on the playstation lmao skining up some casey bastad at min. Still gutted bout ur casey males man. Sounds like u having a fun birthday>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 13, 2011)

that's awesome. sound like your family really does love you and thinks a lot of you. happy birthday sugar pudding pie!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 13, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> yo HC hows it going bro? any more news on the male front on the caseybands?


Hey hey I almost forgot to tell you and the godfather,,,,Just before I closed up shop yesterday I checked the Caseys again and I HAVE A GIRL! I hadn't looked at them in about four days and thought I had better take a peek before they got closed up for the weekend lol. Stogies all around : !) It's one of the taller phenos too!! Gotta love those seed fairies


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 13, 2011)

Damn it damn it damn it. Can't hit the backspace button twice in a row or you lose everything. I need to start saving things as I go along. Sorry Doniawon I had it again for ya and I lost it again lol. I'll get it to you soon


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Damn it damn it damn it. Can't hit the backspace button twice in a row or you lose everything. I need to start saving things as I go along. Sorry Doniawon I had it again for ya and I lost it again lol. I'll get it to you soon


Impressive that you didn't launch your computer through the window. That would have been my first inclination. Happy birfday, dude!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> Im gonna say shes gonna shock ya and remember with bells on, cards, nice drink and birthday sex. LOL if good wishes could make it happen, its gonna happen mate>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Thanks anyways mate. Good thing we didn't bet...you would of lost : (


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 14, 2011)

sup hc bro! glad you had a nice birfday weekend fella! not one to teach me granny to suck eggs, but have you tried Edit > undo on the browser menu? im forever deleting posts and usually that just pops it back. jut a thought. 

whats coming down or going up lately?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey man. Thanks for the tip, ironically I had to try it earlier today responding to you lol. After edit > there was no undo button though. I had to put it all away and leave it I was pissed 

Just taking a break from watering...in between cycles so nothing is about to go in or come out lol. One run is at 5 1/2 wks and the other is at 1 1/2 wks and there is a run of the red calizhar in the Anne Frank closet. Quite a bit drying and curing but the damn cell tower is down so I'm incomunicato today. Guess I'll have to sit on it for another day.

Nice variation and good numbers that went in most recently (1 1/2 wks),,,1 Ice, 1 Casey, 4 Livers x Cherry Cheese, a couple of C-4, 3 sativa lemon Qleaner and 12 indica catpiss/skunk/potent/higher yielding phenos

Hope your day is cool


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 14, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey man. Thanks for the tip, ironically I had to try it earlier today responding to you lol. After edit > there was no undo button though. I had to put it all away and leave it I was pissed
> 
> Just taking a break from watering...in between cycles so nothing is about to go in or come out lol. One run is at 5 1/2 wks and the other is at 1 1/2 wks and there is a run of the red calizhar in the Anne Frank closet. Quite a bit drying and curing but the damn cell tower is down so I'm incomunicato today. Guess I'll have to sit on it for another day.
> 
> ...


one of these day i have to have a sit in your garden.


----------



## DST (Mar 15, 2011)

Morning HC, nice selection you got going in there bru. Going to have some lovely smells kicking around.

Peace, DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 15, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> one of these day i have to have a sit in your garden.


And there is room to lol! We could put a couple of small chairs in there, or a beach blanket ; ) there are speakers in there too. All we would be lacking is some water to dip our feet into hehe!



DST said:


> Morning HC, nice selection you got going in there bru. Going to have some lovely smells kicking around.
> 
> 
> Peace, DST


Morning my friend. Yes I'm glad to have some dif strains in there this time, it seems like I have been running the same 3 or 4 strains all winter lol. 

Have a good rest of the day there D, must be getting close to jay time over there : !)


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 15, 2011)

good morning! looks like our 2 day cold spell is over , yay! now i can go play in the yard again. 

now what would be cool is if i could find a house (or build one) with an indoor pool, and have the pool room all glass with super tall ceilings. can you tell where i am going with this?

have a few miniture fruit trees, potted veggie garden and yes lots o' leafy ladies!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 15, 2011)

Stoner B, that is everyone's dream...! Mine too, at least lol (you still keep the hot tub in there, tho, right?!) lol


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 15, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Stoner B, that is everyone's dream...! Mine too, at least lol (you still keep the hot tub in there, tho, right?!) lol


absolutly! it would be my oasis in the middle of a jungle.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

damn, looks like HC's having a partaaaay.  gonna have some nice variation coming through in a little while man. hope your good bro, get some of that vitamin D while its there!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 16, 2011)

Bebopping to 99 Red Balloons bru!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

kool man, you ever hear the goldfinger version?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QYIlgRg9TY


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 16, 2011)

Ha ha does someone else do it too?? One of my favorite songs!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome video looked like me dancing around my kitchen lol. Loved the guitar smashing! I'll have to see if my son has seen it, he turned me on to that song. Speaking bout my little buddy...he had plans to go to Japan in July but have since changed those plans because of recent events and is now going to Italy but they are going to London first for a while,,,,some of you guys neck of the woods lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

always a floor filler for sure.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 16, 2011)

Some new additions in the cave....



JDB Romulan breeding project



Fem Cheeseberry Haze



And last but certainly not least...DOG


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 16, 2011)

More new additions to the gang....



Black Rose female (Black Rose male waiting impatiently upstairs) on the left and two Black Sour Bubble females



Black Sour Bubble



Black Rose...2 cuttings in the chamber and 2 more that can be taken off from the bottom before the seed run


----------



## DST (Mar 16, 2011)

Looking real nice there HC. I was looking at the JDB Rom seeds this morning and pondering running some but decided to hold back...probably until tomorrow, lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 16, 2011)

all go in the cave eh! i just popped a couple cheeseberry haze's too. black rose seed run oooh errr missus!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks guys! The seedlings got their first real soaking after those pics, they will be entering veg stage real quick


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 16, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> More new additions to the gang....
> 
> View attachment 1496932View attachment 1496931View attachment 1496930View attachment 1496929View attachment 1496928
> 
> ...


absolutly gorgious! darlyn you deserve some rep!


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 16, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Some new additions in the cave....
> 
> View attachment 1496920View attachment 1496919View attachment 1496918View attachment 1496917View attachment 1496916View attachment 1496915
> 
> ...


The pics show a healthy crop of babies....they're in the right hands...looking forward to the grow.


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 17, 2011)

Thanks Cof! I gave them a good watering after that with a light dose of Cornucopia Energy, put them in the window sill and they have almost doubled in size since yesterday lol


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 17, 2011)

good morning! hows my favorite caveman doing this morning?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 17, 2011)

ahhh cherish the moments HC they dont stay this big forever


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 17, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> good morning! hows my favorite caveman doing this morning?


Hey baby, not very good. Not to happy with my chick right now


----------



## mr west (Mar 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey baby, not very good. Not to happy with my chick right now


what insensetive thing has she done now?>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> dpp


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey baby, not very good. Not to happy with my chick right now


oh no! what happened? hey i know what will get your spirits up, goto the HT MMJ cup in denver and we will smoke one together!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey HC, just swingin by to say hey. Don't let your lady getcha down.  brother


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

women man, cant live without em cant kick em to death. jks jks hope things smooth out hc


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> what insensetive thing has she done now?>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> dpp


Exactly.....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 18, 2011)

Well after 2 days of back and forth, up and down, mostly down, broken up and not broken up, I am totally fucking drained. Just been trying to get her to be less coldhearted and more sensitive. Westy knows lol....

Not to much going on in the cave today....start potting up for the next run that goes in in a couple of weeks. The seedlings that I took pics of a couple of days ago have easily doubled in size. Gave them a good watering with a light dose of the Energy nutes and they are taking off! I have some room coming up in the Anne Frank Closet in 3 wks for my breeding project so the black rose girl will be getting flipped. How many weeks until the male is ready after he has been flipped? Two?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 18, 2011)

cheer up sugar, i still love ya more than my luggage.lol come on, go to Denver with me.


----------



## DST (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your probs, HC. I am sure you'll get it sorted one way or another bru. Keep yer chin up, we are here to offer you sensitivity by the bucket loads lad. Peace, DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 18, 2011)

Yeah your right man, I'll get it sorted out...it is at the moment anyways, she is really trying. And Barbie ya know I love ya too  just no extra cashola right now and with all of the tightened security a lot of the tricks that I learned from Abby Hoffman's Steal This Book, don't work anymore lol

Goota go get cleaned up, taking my mom and my daughter out to lunch : !)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 18, 2011)

hope all stays quiet on the western front hc man. have a good weekend..


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 19, 2011)

Hang in there My Brother...Women,,,,,,, up down anywhere but in the middle..LOL


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah your right man, I'll get it sorted out...it is at the moment anyways, she is really trying. And Barbie ya know I love ya too  just no extra cashola right now and with all of the tightened security a lot of the tricks that I learned from Abby Hoffman's Steal This Book, don't work anymore lol
> 
> Goota go get cleaned up, taking my mom and my daughter out to lunch : !)


now there is a real man! taking moms and daughter to breakfast. outstanding!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey there Hem buddy, thanks! How are things in your neck of the woods : ?)

Well the bare patches of ground are almost equal to the snow covered ground. Snowed about an inch last night but the sun is out and that will melt off soon. Still a long ways from spring here and the forcast for next week looks like shit lol.

So again my chick was to tired last night and went home after work. I don't blame her, I'm sure she was exhausted but that doesn't help me or our relationship any. It's the same story all the time, she is so busy and I come last it seems and after 4 yrs it's not getting any better, just worse. So I have pretty much decided that I'm not going to be exclusive anymore. I've never ever gone out on any of the girls that I have been with my entire life. Very faithful, one woman type of guy, but I'm starting to get pretty sick of feeling used. I have tried breaking up with her several times in the past but she just begs and begs me to take her back. Things could get interesting!

About to go start garden chores. Both flower rooms are maxed out to the fullest, I'll be glad when this next run starts coming out in a couple of weeks. The Romulan, Cheeseberry Haze and DOGs have blasted out of the starting gates and are vegging nicely and growing fast. They will be ready to be flipped in 4 or 5 weeks. Hoping for a boy and a girl in this very special JDB Romulan cut. I was gifted these seeds from one of our good friends here and he was gifted the Rom seeds by someone who could not grow this year, with the stipulation that they be given to people who would breed them and then spread the love. And I think most everyone here knows the DOG's master hehe.

Working on my third cuppa and second bonga. Highland Mexican x BB is a real nice strong sativa! Getting time to rock soon!!


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey ther hc mate glad your making thing happen rather than jus waiting for shit to change. Theres loadsa beans flying bout at min lol. jus bout to have me some jam toast and a cuppa tea then a spliff or 6 lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey HC brother! Hope yer havin yourself a good one in the garden today  Been a busy week over here-- just been able to pop in and out real quick the whole time. But now I'm chillin, gettin' ready to start the day with a couple rips of the Orange off the bong/vape, and this here cup of joe lol. I still need to find out about that strain, btw... hm. Anywho, hope you're feelin better after working in the garden. I know that always helps me. Peace bro


----------



## ColoradoLove (Mar 19, 2011)

Come to Denver HC! We'll get ya set up with anything you need!

Barbie - Whatcha doing in the Mile High City?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 19, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey HC brother! Hope yer havin yourself a good one in the garden today  Been a busy week over here-- just been able to pop in and out real quick the whole time. But now I'm chillin, gettin' ready to start the day with a couple rips of the Orange off the bong/vape, and this here cup of joe lol. I still need to find out about that strain, btw... hm. Anywho, hope you're feelin better after working in the garden. I know that always helps me. Peace bro





ColoradoLove said:


> Come to Denver HC! We'll get ya set up with anything you need!
> 
> Barbie - Whatcha doing in the Mile High City?


Thanks Colorado for the offer and back at ya too! I've been through there once and my ex brother in law lives in Boulder Springs. Enjoy your weekend!


My friend Brobo lol! What's going on man : ?)

Yeah doing pretty good, not to much left in the garden to do today, could prolly wash and clean my next dozen pots haha...next batch is all set to be potted up but I think the hydro store closes in an hour and I need some soil...sounds like Mondays project to me lol. Getting a nice glow on and don't really feel like doing anything at the moment . The next group is prolly 8 or 9 inches and is getting flipped in a couple of weeks so I have about a dozen 100 watt cfls about an inch over them trying to keep the nodes tight. It's working great but the older they get the more the branches want to grow and thats not what I want...nothing on the bottom and a tight cola on the top half is what I want.

You and your girl have a great day man!!


----------



## wedgie (Mar 19, 2011)

HC, one life man, and you gotta do your best with it! also a quick noob question but what exactly is DOG (genetics wise)? and good luck with the lady!


----------



## mr west (Mar 19, 2011)

wedgie said:


> HC, one life man, and you gotta do your best with it! also a quick noob question but what exactly is DOG (genetics wise)? and good luck with the lady!


smoking some d'og right at this min b4 bed lol, its head banD x OG kush created by our very own dst in his lab. If u have a look in the breeding show case urll see d's write up on it.
https://www.rollitup.org/breeders-paradise/392046-club-600-breeding-showcase.html


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 19, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Come to Denver HC! We'll get ya set up with anything you need!
> 
> Barbie - Whatcha doing in the Mile High City?


hey! i'll be at the cup! pm me


----------



## ColoradoLove (Mar 20, 2011)

I might have to check the cup out!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 21, 2011)

i want to go to denver  hope things are working themselves out for the better whatever happens HC. think its between you n whodat for the 600 prize bro!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Mar 21, 2011)

Come on out Don. It's a nice 70 degrees in Fort Collins today, I'm about an hour north of Denver. We get over 300 sunny days a year. Hard to beat that! Oh and did I mention the medical marijuana? Haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 21, 2011)

My Casey a couple of weeks in....


----------



## mr west (Mar 21, 2011)

looking a bit lanky hc, that casey has sat form but indi leafs lol. the buds r nice tho


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2011)

Casey's do tend to have a bit of massiefness to them. Looks nice HC.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2011)

gonna be two devil horn colas for sure!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 22, 2011)

LOS ANGELES (Reuters) &#8211; The Las Vegas deputy district attorney who prosecuted Paris Hilton for cocaine possession was arrested over the weekend after allegedly buying a rock of cocaine, authorities said on Monday.
Clark County Deputy District Attorney David Schubert, 47, was taken into custody in Las Vegas on Saturday afternoon and booked on one count of cocaine possession

Ahahaha shit I almost peed my pants


----------



## DST (Mar 22, 2011)

the irony of it all HC eh!!! funny.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 22, 2011)

DST said:


> the irony of it all HC eh!!! funny.


Oh god that stuff cracks me up lol. Hey I'll take a pic of the puppy DOGs later today before I turn them into 2 headed pooches,,,their taking off nicely ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank Don for this one.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QYIlgRg9TY


What's crackalakalin in the cave this morning,,,,

Rick was all excited yesterday about a product that he just barely got in. It's the Alaskan humus in the middle bag and I'm looking forward to giving it a go too! I told him that I give his Cornucopia nutes, that he makes, a shout out over here every once in a while and man he liked that a lot lol!! 

Nicely cured Calizhar is on the menu today...not overpowering but a good happy, working weed. Good smell, good taste and the most rock hard buds that I've ever seen.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 22, 2011)

sup hc man, what happened to the new addition to the lineup you were trialling? or is it still ongoing?


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 22, 2011)

hey HC cant wait for the casey something bandy whatsits to explode  whats the crack with the males and females now bro? mine should be showing sex in a few days


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup hc man, what happened to the new addition to the lineup you were trialling? or is it still ongoing?


Ah good memory lol! The new addition was the Special Sauce in the small container with no label. It's not on the market yet but my side by side comparison only lasted a few weeks untill I could see the difference and now I incorporate it into the rest of the regiment lol. It's a veg nute though, used every 2 weeks.



las fingerez said:


> hey HC cant wait for the casey something bandy whatsits to explode  whats the crack with the males and females now bro? mine should be showing sex in a few days


Hey las! What's going on bro!! Hope your having a good day man 

Out of 3 Caseys, I had 1 female. 2 phenotypes...a tall one and a short stocky one. The girl is one of the taller phenos and I have binned the original males and kept clones of everyone. Future breeding project haha.

Talk to ya!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 23, 2011)

Just popping in to say HIGH mate! All grean n mean i hope Highlander! 

Peace
cindy


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2011)

puffin puffin and passing big fat morning sploof>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 23, 2011)

<<<<<<Ahh very nice : !) >>>>>>>>>>>>>back at ya with a bong of skunky Qleaner>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 

Just about to download some pics of the new gang, they are bout ready to come out of the nursery lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 23, 2011)

Well I have either forgotten how to up load pics or my file manager is fooked


----------



## mr west (Mar 23, 2011)

oh grrrr how annoying mate


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well I have either forgotten how to up load pics or my file manager is fooked


I would probably say it's the first option, hahaha. Age HC eh!!! You may still be good at putting things in holes, but ye cannae upload for toffee man. Shall I remind you how to upload? ....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 23, 2011)

Ahahaha,,,,,,always a cheers for anyone who makes me laugh out loud here! Me foony bowdy frum Scotland ; !) 

Let me try once more lol


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2011)

Yo HC, I just had the same problem with my uploader....so it must be age, ahahahaha. Seriously, looks like it can't upload multiple files. If you click on the Basic Uploader, it will allow you upload files one at a time. Hope that helps in the interim.

Peace, DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 23, 2011)

Whoa I'm definately pretty stoned but my file manager has changed a bit...in particular, the upload button is missing lol and in it's place off to the side I clicked on what said...basic uploader. Looks like I can only post 2 at a time?? haha too funny

No conker leaves here,,,,Casey 2nd gen!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey bro! Have yerself a good one-- I'm off to the grindstone 

The kids are looking good!!!!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 23, 2011)

Puppy DOG shots....maybe 3 phenos : ?)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 23, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey bro! Have yerself a good one-- I'm off to the grindstone
> 
> The kids are looking good!!!!!!!


Have a good day my brother from another mother! Catch ya on the flip side


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 23, 2011)

Fem Cheesbeery Haze...with many thanks to our friend that Old Fart lol! 2 for 2 with the seeds and I still have two more to crack


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2011)

the one on the left may be slightly different, but I think the 3 on the right look fairly similar, except for the runtiness of the one on the far right, lol. But then the shorter phenos also produce some banging bud. Nice fat indy leaves though.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 23, 2011)

JDB Romulan my friends!! Again thanks to the seed fairy for these too!


----------



## DST (Mar 23, 2011)

this one has beer mixed in? lol.


Highlanders cave said:


> Fem Cheesbeery Haze...with many thanks to our friend that Old Fart lol! 2 for 2 with the seeds and I still have two more to crack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah hey I think your right about the shortest one. I had originally thought that was the other pheno but then the one on the bottom left started exhibiting slightly dif leaves...more pointed than the other three and getting taller. I went and looked at them a little closer after you mentioned that and took these pics too. Maybe a little better look at them for you


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 23, 2011)

good morning love! hope your having a fantastic day so far. your babies are looking super duper!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 23, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> good morning love! hope your having a fantastic day so far. your babies are looking super duper!


I am SB thanks! Watering the lawn and flowers already, huh? Must be niiiiice!! You have a great day too and thanks for the compliment,,,,,I really need to take a shot of the Barbie plant. Remember her??? She's starting wk 7 of flower!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Mar 23, 2011)

Yo HC! Everythings looking good. I'm not sure if I asked you before, but what light cycle do you veg under?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 23, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Yo HC! Everythings looking good. I'm not sure if I asked you before, but what light cycle do you veg under?


Hey bro! My veg light cycle is 24/0 as there is no heat in that room and little to no insulation lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful morning in this neck of the woods, sun is streaming in and I taken a lot of the house plants from the dining room and turned my front porch into a jungle. Just enjoying the rays and schmooking some very nice C-4 which is, according to Chimera, a very potent Cotten Candy x with Shiskaberry. Love the smell to it...subtle which is nice and kind of old school sensi like, maybe a bit like Maui. Good taste, insanely frosty and good potency ; !)

Got alot of the vegging girls in windows this morning taking advantage of the sunshine, man do they love that. My Calizhar and C-4s are such fast veggers that they are starting to get bigger than I want them to and there is still close to 2 weeks before the next runs start coming out. The first couple of weeks of veg I can keep the nodes tightly stacked but after that they want to branch out quite a bit. They have just been potted up in the last few days so what I'm going to do is give them a few more days and then flip them by putting them in the flower room during lights out and then taking them back out during the day and put them under the cfls. Should only have to do that for a week or so which is nice because there is a fair number of them to move...24. They all have nice long bottom branches that will be perfect for a true sog, kinda Al b fuct style. I can easily get 4 sturdy branches off each one if I wanted to. When the timing is right, I'll throw 24 cuttings into the Anne Frank closet under the 400, maybe give them a week to veg first to get some feet under them. Let's see if I can raise the yield in there a little. Or preferably a lot lol! The Calizhar has the potential I'm thinking...good yeilder and done in 7.5 weeks

Taking my sweetie pie out to lunch a little later. They grow up fast lol, my little girl is a freshman at the local U...oiu vay 

Have a great day all!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2011)

gonna be a pain to hump 24 in and out each day but props to you for doing it HC. the wee pups look great. youll love the DOG the things a beast in the stone department.

enjoy your lunch man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> gonna be a pain to hump 24 in and out each day but props to you for doing it HC. the wee pups look great. youll love the DOG the things a beast in the stone department.
> 
> enjoy your lunch man!


Well not bad the flower room is only a meter away haha. That's what I hear about the DOG! I need to figure out when I can work them in. Prolly as soon as their ready lol, catch ya later man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 24, 2011)

ah well i guess its just a little excercise then. man i think the dog will remain part of your garden for a while, its not getting let out of mine for a good while


----------



## ColoradoLove (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks HC


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah well i guess its just a little excercise then. man i think the dog will remain part of your garden for a while, its not getting let out of mine for a good while


Oh god yeah, I have never even smoked a kush before so def looking forward to it. You have the shorter pheno,right? Man that was some nice looking plant..9-91/2 wks if I remember correctly. And I seem to remember the words "to strong for me" coming from you last week lol ; !)



ColoradoLove said:


> Thanks HC


Anytime Colorado!

Well it's clouded over for the rest of the day with some snow flurries and the temp being 24F it seemed to have gone from spring back to winter ral quick lol. Oh well, spring is still a good month away up here. Had a fun lunch downtown with my daughter at a bbq rib joint. She's back to class and I'm back to chores lol


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2011)

tea break over, back on ya heads lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> tea break over, back on ya heads lol.


Almost over lol, have to finish this bong first


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 24, 2011)

Female clones from the Casey...I like what I see!


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2011)

lovely greeeness in the leafs man looking good


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 24, 2011)

mmmmmmmmm i love me some ribs. glad you had a good luch with your little girl. not so little anymore, but i'm sure that she will always be your LITTLE girl.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Mar 24, 2011)

Yo Westy I know you're a cheese guru, is the Exodus Cheese from Greenhouse the one you say is best or worth looking at? Never had cheese but its got a crazy cult following and it's gomna be part of my next seed order


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 24, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Yo Westy I know you're a cheese guru, is the Exodus Cheese from Greenhouse the one you say is best or worth looking at? Never had cheese but its got a crazy cult following and it's gomna be part of my next seed order


Westy is doing a side by side comparison right now with GH's Exodus cut and the real Exodus cut. It's still early stages off the test but you might want to check out his thread to see it. He may have to run GH cut through a couple of generations to get a more fair result. 

Later bru!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for the heads. I'll scope his started threads and try to find it


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 24, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Nice! Thanks for the heads. I'll scope his started threads and try to find it


theres a link in his sig and he comes here its in the word "cheese" in the quote lol

i doubt myself that the seed form will be a patch on the clone but we will see when the test is done


----------



## mr west (Mar 24, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Yo Westy I know you're a cheese guru, is the Exodus Cheese from Greenhouse the one you say is best or worth looking at? Never had cheese but its got a crazy cult following and it's gomna be part of my next seed order


they only jus released the "exodus" cheese in seed form b4, it was just ghs "cheese" wich is the one i grew at the begining of the thred and the one i sed was better than the big buddah cheese. I have a couple of the new "exodus" cheese seeds up and nodding at min il let the thred know how they turn out but so far seems diffrent to the clone at min lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 24, 2011)

What's up HC buddy. Just got back from dinner and I'm friggin stuffed. Just had a bonger of some romulan called frosty. Super sweet foxtailing buds... I can't wait to see how your turn out... thnx for the input today, too. we'll see what happens lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 25, 2011)

Romulan called frosty!!! Man my mouth is watering! I did some research on the rom last night and holy shit, it's supposed to be one of the more potent strains lol. Someone else had a thread looking for one hit wonders and romulan showed up 3 or 4 times. I have 3 that look like they all came out of the same cookie cutter, man I hope I have a girl among them!!

Birthday wishes to your chick man, she's lucky to have gent like you.... ; !)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

hmmmm all this talk of kush and BBQ ribs is makin me hungry/ want a fat jake. yeah man i like a good stong stone but the dog is like a clip round the head from tyson haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 25, 2011)

BBQ ribs on wed and pulled pork with unreal sauce yesterday lol. Weekends here buddy, how's it going : ?)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

damn HC that sounds gooooood. and a little filthy haaha pulled pork  im great thanks man, just lookin forward to getting off work n seeing my chick. hows your bad self? up to much this weekend?

EDIT: dude i have to know what unreal sauce is?????


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 25, 2011)

My bad self is doing ok, my son is coming over tomorrow night we'll prolly hit the cinema! Tonight is up for grabs though lol, I'm sure my chick will want to come over about 8 and be crashed before 930. Fun times.

You must have another name for pulled pork lol though I can see the innduendo haha. Check it out.....http://www.yelp.com/biz/big-fattys-bbq-burlington


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

damn man the uk is missing out. we need a big fatty bbq place for sure. 

im much the same on a friday out for a few after work drinks then home have tea and fall asleep on the sofa, my lass and me are on different sleep shifts lol she can sleep for england. i get mountains of stuff done before she wakes about 12-2 sometimes later lol. then looks at me funny as im eating dinner n she's having porridge or somethin haha

they call it pulled pork here too its just not common. im going to have to find me a place in town.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 25, 2011)

Morning HC and crew. Rainy as shit here again today. Ohhh wellllllll. 

Oh the Frosty is the shit. It's my 'go to' night time smoke... great flavor, and the stone puts you down. I always rip a bowl of it before I get ready for bed-- and my back loves it, too. An all around winner. Hmm. Just tried to find seeds for it online, but it must be a local concoction. Might have to find out what else is in it besides the rom...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 25, 2011)

Morning buddy, sunny and warm on the porch, maybe upper 20's outside though. I have some of my pot plants out here on the porch with me lol. Do you get your mj through a dispensery, I'm in a legal abeit archaic state, no disp here. Need to be on your deathbed to get a script haha.

Keep your fingers crossed that I get a female cause ya know...it is a breeding project ; !) Shout out to Cof for for being choosen and for giving me the opportunity to spread the love


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 25, 2011)

A sunny porch would be great about now... with a cuppa and a bowl, of course 

Yes, I'm a dispensary man. It's nice in that there's a consistent (for the most part) place to get your herbs when one is between seasons (hopefully I don't have anymore 'between seasons' tho). Frosty is a fave of mine not only for it's high, but also it's consistency. The grower always does a great job with it, and I swear it's gotten even better over the years. They've also had something that's been labeled only as 'Tangerine,' which I think is G13's Tangerine Haze. That is a GREAT sativa who's bouquet always trumps anything else I have. If I have 5 different bags of chronic in a paper sack, the Tangerine stinks up my whole house. That's my go to sativa when I'm all out of Orange. I think it's got a little bit of indica bred into it somewhere, tho, where the Orange is a straight up get-up-outta-your-chair-n-dance sorta high.... Speaking of, I'm gonna go dance, too-- over to the bings to rip some Orange-- ha! 

btw, FINGERS ARE CROSSED!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

man i wish our country went from 6ft of snow to 20c in a week. 20 is a good summer day here


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 25, 2011)

lol 20's is freezing here, mate. don't forget we're on the F, not the C


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

hahahaaaa my bad. it was the 'sunny and warm' that fooled me.

bit slow today had a late one


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 25, 2011)

lol, don't we all wish it was sunny and warm. . . 

nothing you and a binger couldn't clear up  lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

too true! off to the pub shortly in fact!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 25, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> A sunny porch would be great about now... with a cuppa and a bowl, of course
> 
> Yes, I'm a dispensary man. It's nice in that there's a consistent (for the most part) place to get your herbs when one is between seasons (hopefully I don't have anymore 'between seasons' tho). Frosty is a fave of mine not only for it's high, but also it's consistency. The grower always does a great job with it, and I swear it's gotten even better over the years. They've also had something that's been labeled only as 'Tangerine,' which I think is G13's Tangerine Haze. That is a GREAT sativa who's bouquet always trumps anything else I have. If I have 5 different bags of chronic in a paper sack, the Tangerine stinks up my whole house. That's my go to sativa when I'm all out of Orange. I think it's got a little bit of indica bred into it somewhere, tho, where the Orange is a straight up get-up-outta-your-chair-n-dance sorta high.... Speaking of, I'm gonna go dance, too-- over to the bings to rip some Orange-- ha!
> 
> btw, FINGERS ARE CROSSED!


I would be like a kid in a candy store hehe. Wait a minute,,,I'd be like a kid in someone else's candy store. Yeah I've been rocking out to some Born To Run and The Band, taking a little break lol. Thanks for the good vibes!

Donny I don't know if we are hearty or fool hearty up here, when upper 20s feels good ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> too true! off to the pub shortly in fact!


That's what I say,,,it's has to be happy hour somewhere lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

-6.67c thats pretty damn cold hc! have a great weekend fellas!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 25, 2011)

You too! I'm off to work... catch you all on the fllllippppp. . . .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 25, 2011)

hope it passes quickly bobo!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 25, 2011)

brrrrr.........hope you have your long underware on. lol 
afternoon!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 25, 2011)

Sup Highlander, thought i'd nip in and give you some greeting's mate! Another early start on the 'me-n-you', No doubd your still rocking that cave man


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 26, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Sup Highlander, thought i'd nip in and give you some greeting's mate! Another early start on the 'me-n-you', No doubd your still rocking that cave man


Back at ya Cindyguy! Yeah the cave is rocking and after another cup it's really going to be rocking! Spigot is open and the pipeline is flowing full blast! Getting time for a smokie to go with my coffee!!

Have a good weekend bru!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 26, 2011)

good morning honey bunz! finally done with my fast! yay! sounds like your already up and at em. we have a freeze warning till monday. i sure hope it does not kill off all everything that is coming up in the flower beds. lol have a great weekend!


----------



## DST (Mar 26, 2011)

Enjoy the weekend HC. Easy bru. DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 26, 2011)

Back at ya brudder. I am so far!


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 26, 2011)

same as big D have a good one mate


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 26, 2011)

Top of the mooornin' to ya brother! Still raining and shitty here. What to do what to do... hmm


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 26, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> same as big D have a good one mate


Hey las, what's going on! no drama huh?? Oiu must be nice, I'm so sick of it all lol. Have a good weekend, k my friend ; ?)



Bobotrank said:


> Top of the mooornin' to ya brother! Still raining and shitty here. What to do what to do... hmm


Must be March showers for your April flowers. Looking forward to doing some improvements to my flower beds and getting my vegatable garden going again. Since my time and energy are precious commodities in the spring, summer and fall I've decided to forgo my outdoor gueriila grow this year so that I can devote time to my vegatable garden. I work outside 3 seasons out of the year and am usually pretty wiped out by the end of the day lol. The last two years was the first time in over 20 yrs that I haven't had one. And shit, I produce enough weed each month that I don't feel comfortable mentioning how much 

Ya must be digging your weekends though rain or shine, huh : ?) Amazing what a little weed growing out of the dirt can do. Talk to ya!


----------



## mr west (Mar 26, 2011)

im always ashamed at my yields but for the opposit reasons lmao. Oh what having enough room can do mate, have a good one.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 26, 2011)

lol yeah seriously. veggie garden is good, tho, HC. real good. everyone should have one, in my opinion. we need to keep un-gmo'ed seeds around, because companies like monsanto are trying to a) fuck up all seed stock, and b) patent all said fucked up seed stock and control the world food supply. fuck those guys.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2011)

haha enough to worry about posting how much!  like the style 

hope alls good bro! your chiefin the kief no doubt, enjoy man.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 28, 2011)

Nah finished that a bit ago, bonging some nicely cured Qleaner before I go get cleaned up. Taking my babe out to lunch in a few,,,she got called into work tonight again so I had better do something with her while we can. Her words, not mine lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 28, 2011)

And your goin for lunch???  Jk 

Enjoy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 28, 2011)

Little bud pr0n from the cave. Day 48 of 12/12.....


----------



## curious old fart (Mar 28, 2011)

They're beautiful!


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 28, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> They're beautiful!
> 
> 
> cof


Thanks COF. Hey the Roms are coming along nicely as are the Cheeseberry Haze. Pics to come later....


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 28, 2011)

Bumpin that Bro.
Look like you been turning the dial and gettin it RIGHT bro. Looks Awsome HC


----------



## mr west (Mar 28, 2011)

later? oh im gonna have to wait till tomoz lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 28, 2011)

Hemlock! Ya hook back up with your woman and we don't see ya for weeks lol. Thanks for taking a look man!!

Looks like Westy lol. 

Just finished the first run, got a bit of a green tint to it. Stirred to long!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey brother, things are looking DANK over here!   Lovin those dark leaves


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey man hows it going! About to post another pic or two before I go to bed, just waiting for the cracken lol.

Last of the cured Qleaner for a little while




Day 1 for this batch...


----------



## mr west (Mar 29, 2011)

lol. I aint even got 12 6.5 ltr pots lol, think i have ten in total lmao and 8 of the 11ltr bigger willma pots too. The majority of my pots are upside down and have plants on them rather than in them lmao.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2011)

qleaner looks bang tidy mate! next round lookin lush and healthy, your shits nailed down tight bro.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 29, 2011)

mr west said:


> lol. I aint even got 12 6.5 ltr pots lol, think i have ten in total lmao and 8 of the 11ltr bigger willma pots too. The majority of my pots are upside down and have plants on them rather than in them lmao.


And they don't give those suckers away either...anything plastic in the last ten years has gone up in price, I forget why even though my ex was an engineer at a plastics factory...Maybe petrol is one of the ingredients? Shit man what was I talking about lol?? Oh yeah, I have 40 of those 1.7 gal rosepots and every one is in use haha! Making hash today buddy ; ?)



Don Gin and Ton said:


> qleaner looks bang tidy mate! next round lookin lush and healthy, your shits nailed down tight bro.


Both Qleaner phenos have an awesome flavor as well as plenty of potency,,,,schmooking some right now : !) Hey if your around, stay tuned. Just about to post some pics of your genetics!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 29, 2011)

Mornin' brother! Just had some coffee, now it's time for  Got a busy one, so I'm off. Hopefully I'll have some pic updates for tonight, too. Have a good one, Hashman


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 29, 2011)

woooooot 'my genetics' lmao yeaaah ok haha gonna be about for a half hour then its pub o clock....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 29, 2011)

A special thanks to a couple of bros ,,,,Livers x Cherry Cheese, Black Rose, Black Sour Bubble and Casey Jones 

The L x CC gang...



L x CC #1


L x CC #2 very similiar to 1



L x CC # 4 more sativaish pheno 


Black Rose


Black Rose and her BR boyfriend


Black Sour Bubble...two phenos, one is more purple


Lucky Black Sour Bubble male lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 29, 2011)

Casey Jones....









Casey girl clones...


Casey boy clones 2 phenos, one shorter one taller


----------



## DST (Mar 30, 2011)

Still mystified as to how you got Casey males, lol.

Nice selection you got there bru.

Take it easy, DST


----------



## mr west (Mar 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Still mystified as to how you got Casey males, lol.
> 
> Nice selection you got there bru.
> 
> Take it easy, DST


Yeah every other one of them caseys has been fem.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 30, 2011)

Well lets hope she stays solid all the way through flowering. Las's hermied big time on him shortly into 12/12

Going to enjoy my last few days off this week before I go back to work, supposed to be sunny and a bit warmer today. And of course...big spring snowstorm forcast for Fri. Be nice to have a little extra cash floating around, it's been a very lean winter lol. 

Cuppas and Calizhar and hash,,,,,and LOUD music ; !)


----------



## ghb (Mar 30, 2011)

nice HC, never been in the cave but i think i'm gonna be doing some mighty fine sperlunking from now on, subbed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2011)

hey hey HC buddy new girls look good, and a ;lucky male in the mix. nae bad boyo. how do they smell? how far in are they ?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 30, 2011)

ghb said:


> nice HC, never been in the cave but i think i'm gonna be doing some mighty fine sperlunking from now on, subbed.


Haha ghb, I like it lol! For sure, your more than welcome, the only place we can show off our grows is on-line lol. You have seen a lot of my better shots on the club 600 contest last Sun. Hey weren't you the one that said they looked like 1k buds?? Hehe just kidding  Glad ta see ya : !_



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey hey HC buddy new girls look good, and a ;lucky male in the mix. nae bad boyo. how do they smell? how far in are they ?


I need to go back in my journal to see exactly how many days but the L x CC and Casey are at 3wks and the Blacks are at a week and a half. Hey anyone finished out the L x CC yet that you know of? Need to give them another rub and get an idea of what they smell like. I did yesterday but couldn't nail it down.

Real nice morning here...sunny and warmer, moved all the house plant onto the porch and toking a little hash right now. It's pretty sweet lol!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 30, 2011)

think you might be in the lead HC las fingaz might have some at a week or more but thats bout it man. trailblaze away!!!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 30, 2011)

that's awesome that you have those males to bread with. next go round when i germ some seeds i will keep at least one male, get some seeds and share with everybody. your ladies are looking fantastic as always. your smokage is making me drool. lol have a good one. peace.............


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks SB, I will if you will!

Here's that bowl we were talking about  your hit lol


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 30, 2011)

Oooooooh yaaaaaah


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 30, 2011)

Welcome to my jungle...

Good karma to everyone, time for some fresh air and sunshine!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 30, 2011)

my buddy,,,


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2011)

Lovely view HC....reminds me of home.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 31, 2011)

DST said:


> Lovely view HC....reminds me of home.


I'll agree with that D. 

How's it Highlander, all sweet in the sunny cave i suppose batman!

cindy


----------



## mr west (Mar 31, 2011)

id swap all my council house to have a view like that lol. Not very hilly round here atall lol on the edge of some very flat stuff, lowlands they call it dont they? al the way east of me >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2011)

coming hard with the awesome shots today eh hc, love the view man. mines more metropolitan but just as heartwarming. not quite so with the hash! that look knockout. i might just go and snap some shots of my view from the pub this afternoon. shit i might even bring the camera for fridays sunset. its going to be a balmy 20c here tomorrow! shorts on pints in smokes up!


----------



## DST (Mar 31, 2011)

I use to have a lovely view until they built a 6 story building behind my place. It's freaking yellow brick as well, my wife calls it Dorothy, lol. I'll try find a nice pic of our old view for you guys, still nowt on HC's uitzicht though!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2011)

man that dog looks hench!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 31, 2011)

DST said:


> Lovely view HC....reminds me of home.





Cindyguygrower said:


> I'll agree with that D.
> 
> How's it Highlander, all sweet in the sunny cave i suppose batman!
> 
> cindy





mr west said:


> id swap all my council house to have a view like that lol. Not very hilly round here atall lol on the edge of some very flat stuff, lowlands they call it dont they? al the way east of me >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>





Don Gin and Ton said:


> man that dog looks hench!


Top of the morning my friends! Thanks for all the warm vibes : !)

Thats the mountain that my third great grandfather settled on when he came from Northern England in the mid 1800's. Him and his son were the road commisioners in a few of those towns so I assume they built a lot of the roads around here. My girls horse barn is about a mile from the original homestead up there and I have cousins who live up near the top. I can see the mountain from my house but that shot is a couple of miles from place. It was a lovely evening last night for a walk.

Yeah Donny he's pretty hench! What's hench ; ?) lol

I'm about out of weed so just hash for a few days. Oh darn, right. Took down a BB for head stash yesterday morning and the lemon qleaner that's coming out this run, I'll keep for myself too. Have a good one everyone!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2011)

man i bet its hard being you eh hc hahaha just hash for a couple of days hahah good work. hench as in hench men, big brutish thugs usually.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 31, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i bet its hard being you eh hc hahaha just hash for a couple of days hahah good work. hench as in hench men, big brutish thugs usually.


Haha He's a gentle giant to all the people that he knows, scary smart and a very good watchdog. If you don't know him, he can be extremely intimitating lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2011)

no shit! haha im not scared of any dog but i bet he could cut up rough if needed.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 31, 2011)

Mornin over here, bro! Zippin' through the threads before work today. Enjoy your lunch my friend


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 31, 2011)

i like the way he's sitting there, enjoying the view. thinking to himself "ahhhh.......life is so goooood!".


----------



## ghb (Mar 31, 2011)

it's a dogs life alright, they don't have a care in the world.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 31, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Mornin over here, bro! Zippin' through the threads before work today. Enjoy your lunch my friend


Thanks man, we did! Heck of a proud daddy I am!! I'll catch ya later on buddy, got some watering then cloning then trimming to do today : !)



Stoner.Barbie said:


> i like the way he's sitting there, enjoying the view. thinking to himself "ahhhh.......life is so goooood!".


Yeah he's really in his glory when he's out in the open like that, It was a beautiful day and we spent a lot of it outside. I have an acre at my place that he runs around : ) used to be 5 acres 

And..........I would like to think that anyone who lives with me is thinking "ahhh......life is soo goooood!" 





ghb said:


> it's a dogs life alright, they don't have a care in the world.


Not as long as their with their master! Good to see you ghb, how's it going : ?)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 31, 2011)

JUST A BIKER
I saw you; hug your purse closer to you in the grocery store line. But you didn't see me put an extra $10.00 in the collection plate last Sunday. 
I saw you pull your child closer when we passed each other on the sidewalk. But you didn't see me playing Santa at the local Mall. 
I saw you change your mind about going into the restaurant when you saw my bike parked out front. But you didn't see me attending a meeting to raise more money for the hurricane relief. 
I saw you roll up your window and shake your head when I rode by. But you didn't see me riding behind you when you flicked your cigarette butt out the car window. 
I saw you frown at me when I smiled at your children. But you didn't see me when I took time off from work to run toys to the homeless. 
I saw you stare at my long hair. But you didn't see me and my friends cut ten inches off for Locks of Love. 
I saw you roll your eyes at our Leather jackets and gloves. But you didn't see me and my brothers donate our old ones to those that had none. 
I saw you look in fright at my tattoos. But you didn't see me cry as my children where born or have their name written over and in my heart. 
I saw you change lanes while rushing off to go somewhere. But you didn't see me going home to be with my family. 
I saw you, complain about how loud and noisy our bikes can be. But you didn't see me when you were changing the CD and drifted into my lane. 
I saw you yelling at your kids in the car. But you didn't see me pat my child's hands knowing she was safe behind me. 
I saw you reading the newspaper or map as you drove down the road. But you didn't see me squeeze my wife's leg when she told me to 
take the next turn. 
I saw you race down the road in the rain. But you didn't see me get soaked to the skin so my son could have the car to go on his date. 
I saw you run the yellow light just to save a few minutes of time. But you didn't see me trying to turn right. 
I saw you cut me off because you needed to be in the lane I was in. But you didn't see me leave the road. 
I saw you, waiting impatiently for my friends to pass. But you didn't see me. I wasn't there. 
I saw you go home to your family. But you didn't see me. Because I died that day you cut me off. 
I was just a biker. A person with friends and a family. But you didn't see me. 
Repost this around in hopes that people will understand the biker community.. 
If you don't repost this, it sucks to be you. I hope you never lose someone that rides.

"In the day we sweat it out in the streets of a runaway American dream
At night we ride through mansions of glory in suicide machines
Sprung from cages out on highway 9,
Chrome wheeled, fuel injected
and steppin' out over the line
Baby this town rips the bones from your back
It's a death trap, it's a suicide rap
We gotta get out while we're young
'Cause tramps like us, baby we were born to run"


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 31, 2011)

Yeah i lost a cousin who was a biker that way a long time ago


"Together Wendy we'll live with the sadness
I'll love you with all the madness in my soul
Someday girl I don't know when
we're gonna get to that place
Where we really want to go
and we'll walk in the sun
But till then tramps like us
baby we were born to run"



"


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 31, 2011)

Busy night of transplanting tonight, then this months chop starts tommorow...this is what's coming out of the Anne Frank closet and the buds in the other flower room look like they are going to pop, they are so swelled out lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

i'm a dog lover and i'm not sure which pic i like more, the last one posted or the one with ur dog 

what breed is he bro


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

theres my old bitch bro. staffordshire bull terrier, soft as shit. well unless u wanna argue with or attack my sister lol. my sister has her now due to work and not being able to look after her properly, long walks every day etc. had her for a few weeks a little while ago, was nice getting out and about again


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 31, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i'm a dog lover and i'm not sure which pic i like more, the last one posted or the one with ur dog
> 
> what breed is he bro





las fingerez said:


> View attachment 1525920
> 
> theres my old bitch bro. staffordshire bull terrier, soft as shit. well unless u wanna argue with or attack my sister lol. my sister has her now due to work and not being able to look after her properly, long walks every day etc. had her for a few weeks a little while ago, was nice getting out and about again


I remember when you mentioned that a little while back las. At least your sis has him. Dogs are great, aren't they...this guy is half black shepard and half black lab. He's got the lab disposition and the shepard protectiveness


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 1, 2011)

Love shepherds, my boy is a shepherd


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 1525893View attachment 1525892View attachment 1525891


gotta bump that man, love the colours on show, have a grand weekend fella!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2011)

You too buddy! Going to start trimming those girls in a little while, very frosty and pretty but I'm not overly fond of the smell or taste and the potency could be better. After these come down that pheno is no more lol. NE seems to be getting hit with a massive snow storm today...everywhere but here so far. That's fine with me lol!


----------



## ghb (Apr 1, 2011)

you must get sick of that snow i guess, we had a couple of white weeks last year, it gets annoying fast, then again we are not equipped to deal with it, you probably are.

sorry what strain again?, looks lovely for sure


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2011)

ghb said:


> you must get sick of that snow i guess, we had a couple of white weeks last year, it gets annoying fast, then again we are not equipped to deal with it, you probably are.
> 
> sorry what strain again?, looks lovely for sure


What's going on ghb. I don't mind the snow in the winter, but I'm about ready for spring though lol!

Those girls are one of the Calizhar phenos. I have some of the keeper pheno coming down today too, I'll take a pic of it for you


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2011)

*I think I'm addicted............*

To growing. I'm supposed to be slowing things down lol.

Day 5 today for these Zhar keepers. I took 30 nice cuttings last night and I'll keep the best 24 and do a single cola sog under the 400. Today I'll take 30 cuttings off the C-4 keeper SB cut (super barbie) and do the same thing. The original stoner barbie cut is coming up on 8.5 weeks and looks dank dank dank!


----------



## ghb (Apr 1, 2011)

i like it 24 under one 400 is brave but doable for sure, ever tried it?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2011)

ghb said:


> i like it 24 under one 400 is brave but doable for sure, ever tried it?


I have with other strains, just trying to dial these in as far as veg time. Those up above got bigger than I wanted them to before I was able to flip em. I have 12 C-4 and Zhars that went under the 400 today. they are about a third of the size of the ones above and are in one gal bags. In a few weeks when the cuttings are ready I'll move those twelve into the other flower room and put the 24 in


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 1, 2011)

good morning sugar! nice update! hope your having a good morning, looks like it. just getting ready to make a vid and then clean the house like mad so that its not compleatly trashed when i get back from denver. lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2011)

I envy you SB. Nice that you have a hook up over there ; !) I'll look for your vid later! See ya later my Super girl  

God I got clones coming out of my ears, no room in the schedule for a couple of months at least and my grower buddy whom I have supplied countless clones over the years for his outside op, is having personal problems and has turned into kind of a dick so he's not getting them lol. Besides I've already set him up with a few dozen this year anyways. Sooo...say good by 30+ fully rooted cuttings. Need the room in the chamber.

edit...none of my new yins, Qleaner and C-4 are the clones hitting the trash to make room


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

maybe its a sign you should be doing an outdoor?!!? devine prophecy....?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2011)

I had already decided to forgo my outdoor op this year in favor of getting my veggie garden up and going again. Really don't have the time and energy for both lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 1, 2011)

Morning brother! Shame about all the clones. I'm semi in the same position, but obviously not to such an extent. Still, I've got about 20 and I'm not sure I have room for that many. In 3 more weeks, if they aren't TREES, I might put them all in 1 gallon pots and see if I can squeeze them all into the party  

Those buds are looking awesome btw... know they're not keepers, but I'd certainly smoke them from here. Good luck with the trimming my friend!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 1, 2011)

Veggies be damned man!!! lol jks i bet you grow a wicked tomato hc


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2011)

24 of these under the 400 in a few weeks!


----------



## ghb (Apr 1, 2011)

root riots for the win! 100% success rate unless you get impatient


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> 24 of these under the 400 in a few weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1527002


nice, but man that is a wicked scar.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2011)

Hey SB pulling a long one today, still at it too lol. Lil tired. You must be soo excited for tomorrow,,,,have a blast!! Pics???

The long one near my thumb? Snake bite.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 1, 2011)

Whoop! Looking bomb HC! I almost forgot Barbie was coming out to my hood! I got Sunday off work Barbie if you're still gonna be around. I probably won't be able to make the competiton. Enjoy Kid Cudi

A snakebite? Seriously?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey there CLove, thanks for the complement man. Hey I think that the cup is a two day event? Maybe you guys can hook up on Sun. And yup, that's a snakebite lol. Running on a couple of hours sleep this morning, my chick came over bout 230 in the mornin and I guess we made up


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2011)

Sooo....earlier today I was in the flower room and I see this one girl who had a lot more frosting than the others in that batch. 16 mostly indica Qleaner and a few others, and let me tell ya, the Qleaner has plenty of frost as do most of Sub's gear but this one particular girl stood out with even more trics than all the rest. I had to look closer because they are in a sea of green and all look like they came out of the same cookie cutter. Which they pretty much did lol... and the snow covered one is the Casey Jones! Yes!!! They all start week # 5 tomorrow 

Well the sun is coming out, house plants and some choice little mj girls are out on the porch. The snow storm missed us yesterday and what snow did stick is melted aready. Poor man's Nitrogen ; !) 

Bonging a parfait of BB and hash to this beautiful day


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 2, 2011)

good morning, snake bite huh, what kind of snake? i am uber excited about today, i take off here in a bit for the airport. woo hoo have a great weekend sugar!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2011)

Ha ha I know ya do, I was typing fast a few min ago at your crib to catch you before you left. Have a blast baby! Be good and if you can't be good...be good at it . Love you more than my luggege too lol!!

edit...ordinary garter/garden snake lol. It was big though : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> good morning, snake bite huh, what kind of snake? i am uber excited about today, i take off here in a bit for the airport. woo hoo have a great weekend sugar!


What is it...about a 45 min flight lol. Would of been a 4 day drive for me haha. Maybe 3 if I pushed it, but then I might of been a little tired!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 2, 2011)

Mornin bro! Glad you and the lady were able to make up. Sorry it was at 0230, though! lol Nothing a nice cat nap won't cure. Btw, I knew you were a badass before the snake bite, and even though it wasn't a highly venomous species, you still get +rep from me  lol later bro!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 2, 2011)

Im reminded of Chubs from Happy Gilmore. Goddamn garter snake popped up and bit my hand off. Cut me down in my prime!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 3, 2011)

Had to take a few pics of the C-4 keeper cut before she comes down tonight.....she's called the SB cut and I would put her up against any of my TGA keepers all day long. Loads of frost, strong potency and done in 8.5 weeks, this would be some headstash stuff for anyone's stable but it's also one of my commercial strains. Nice yeilding with great smell and taste, I think people are going to love this stuff. Not this girl though, she's mine lol. I haven't had to much of this yet, just her mum a couple of months ago, sooo..... now I get to taste her girl ; !)

I have plenty more in flower and another one of these sb cuts to take down tonight or tomorrow night. Also the cloning chamber is full of them lol

TIMBER,,,,,


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 3, 2011)

Man, that's a heavy looking bass above the fireplace... and a heavy looking everything else, too  Have yourself a good one. I'm off to dinner.


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2011)

Whats on the box HC? Looks like it was a programme about old time Europe or something? even looks vaguely Dutch the painting on the TV.

That seat looks proper couch lock material!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 4, 2011)

lol your cat was thinking hmmm that fish looks tasty "a head for me and a tail for you" 

but i think that SB looks mighty tasty!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 4, 2011)

Ahh,,,,,in time for 420

Well my clock said 420


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 4, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Man, that's a heavy looking bass above the fireplace... and a heavy looking everything else, too  Have yourself a good one. I'm off to dinner.


Hows it going brobo! I have a few fish on the walls but that one is my favorite. Must be getting pretty cheesy around your place these days my friend. I'll catch up with ya!



DST said:


> Whats on the box HC? Looks like it was a programme about old time Europe or something? even looks vaguely Dutch the painting on the TV.
> 
> That seat looks proper couch lock material!


It was,,,,good eye! That part of the show was on the black plauge in the 1400's but the show itself was Ancient Aliens. My man in the dam is sharp as a tack.....! Old time Europe lol. Thats exactly what that was ; !)



Stoner.Barbie said:


> lol your cat was thinking hmmm that fish looks tasty "a head for me and a tail for you"
> 
> but i think that SB looks mighty tasty!


Hey SB, what that cat was thinking sounds good to me : !) :U?)

I'll let you know in a few days when I sample her. That was the Stoner Barbie plant, I should dig up the pic of her in veg. I think it's in your journal too. Cant wait for some barbielicous sweet dankness. Or dank sweetness if you prefer. Looking forward to catching up on your trip SB! Just getting home from work, cuppa and bonga time before my garden work!!


----------



## DST (Apr 4, 2011)

hehe, living in the Dam I have seen my fair share of oil paintings and what not bru. I love History (hated it at Uni and dropped it for something else) but now I don't have the pressure I enjoy it more. Ah well, the midnight hour has come, bedtime bongo. night mate, DSt


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 4, 2011)

DST said:


> hehe, living in the Dam I have seen my fair share of oil paintings and what not bru. I love History (hated it at Uni and dropped it for something else) but now I don't have the pressure I enjoy it more. Ah well, the midnight hour has come, bedtime bongo. night mate, DSt


There is so much in this world that we will never see but if you can open your mind and close your eyes, it helps to see it

time to trim up a couple of plants, prolly with the history channel on haha


----------



## mr west (Apr 4, 2011)

this morning i couldnt see the pics but after all day waiting for 20 mins for the upgrade lol now i can see lol, lovely stuff hc mate


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 4, 2011)

mr west said:


> this morning i couldnt see the pics but after all day waiting for 20 mins for the upgrade lol now i can see lol, lovely stuff hc mate


Hey westy how ya doing! I thing min is code for hour on riu lol. Just settin in the living room do some trimming. It was a pretty good month lol. Gotta bunch of buds and colas hannging, I'll snap a shot after I finish this one.

Smoking some very nice BB this evening, yourself?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 4, 2011)

Most of this months harvest...still have 3 lemon Qleaners to take down this week 

Kiefed a bong of this right after the shoot. Just took the third hit,,,holy roly poly moly taste like fuel and hits hard lol


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 4, 2011)

Very Nice HC!! Bumpin that shot my Man.. Looks like you been workin it my Man


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 4, 2011)

Nothing Like a real friend. Semper fi ALWAYS FAITHFUL!!!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 5, 2011)

dayyyyamn, thats awesome hc. My balls are all clean and now im gonna smak em round a field for fun lol. Aiming to beat last weeeks awesome score of 98 wish me luck >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> packing half a dozen deep psychos for insperation ready rolled


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Most of this months harvest...still have 3 lemon Qleaners to take down this week
> 
> Kiefed a bong of this right after the shoot. Just took the third hit,,,holy roly poly moly taste like fuel and hits hard lol
> 
> ...


 Holy mother of jeebus thats a grip of dank right there hc. let the good times roll!

gotta bump em both!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 5, 2011)

Hemlock my friend, how goes the battle! Hey they were talking about you on 60 Minutes the other night lol. More like how banks have lost the paperwork of millions of the mortgages they bought ( and then paying people 10 bucks an hour to sign their names on the new forged documents. Banks are the criminals man, not us!!) Good to hear from you, hope things are going good with you and your lady. Been back together for a few weeks, still working out ok? Later man thanks for the good vibes!



mr west said:


> dayyyyamn, thats awesome hc. My balls are all clean and now im gonna smak em round a field for fun lol. Aiming to beat last weeeks awesome score of 98 wish me luck >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> packing half a dozen deep psychos for insperation ready rolled


Haha good luck westy bro. but more importantly have fun. Oh lol you just said that hehe. Gotta go talk to you later on : !)





Don Gin and Ton said:


> Holy mother of jeebus thats a grip of dank right there hc. let the good times roll!
> 
> gotta bump em both!


My L X CC smell like my Ice, only a bit stronger!! I'll take pics this week they are starting week 5 now. Wish I could stay and shoot the shit, but I'm back to work so gots to roll lol. 

Thanks for taking a peek ; !) Couldn't finish that bong of kief last night, just did this morning though hehe, later.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

damn your gettin me all hyped then cutting out haha 

laters HC


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 5, 2011)

damn mannn. very nice harvest!! cant wait to get sum TGA strains man. yours look awesome!! quick question tho. wat do u think you'll get for a yield stickin 24 clones under the 400 watter? just curious.. i wanna do a sog as well. but didnt know you could fit that many plants under a 400 watt hps. lol.


----------



## ghb (Apr 5, 2011)

you can get as many plants under a 400 as you like, the more plants you grow the more pruning you would have to do.

you could do 9 without pruning and only veg for 10 days of you could do 99 with no veg and cut off evrey side branch, you are the master of your grow room.


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 5, 2011)

I start blooming this Mother I been using for the last couple years. Jacks Widow
Look at that trunk.

Thanks for asking HC, Yeah me and me gal doing good. Lets hope the bank forgets me..LOL..I know they wont but its a nice dream.
So I learned this going theu this forclosure stuff. This will make ya sick.
OK you have a 350,000 mrtg. It goes thru foreclosure, it sells on the court house steps for 30,000, the bank that holds the mrtg buys it back, heres why, if it sells for 30,000, the bank can apply to the fed for the difference between the sales price and the mrtg amount. After getting those funds, they can then fix whatever is wrong, SELL it again and keep those funds as well, no they don't have to pay back a DIME to the fed, that would be your TARP bailout. IMO they should not encourage the banks to buy the homes back on the court house step with the TARP money, if the fed did not offer the TARP money the bank would let the houses go back into the market place and get off their books. It would allow the market place to works as it should.

Took some pics last night gonna do a minnie update in me J


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2011)

man thats some BS hemlock, i hate banks with all my heart. blood suckin leaches the lot of them. people forget they are out to make money not be your friend. change of subject before my piss starts boiling...

your mother there looks like its been about a damn long time, genetically that things clone offspring must be about 3-4 years old minimum. i bet that trunk has friggin rings in it !


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 5, 2011)

good morning HC. sounds like your having a groovy morning! loving that hang dry.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 5, 2011)

Hey bro, everything's lookin' good over here as always  I'm in, now I'm out. Back to the grindstone


----------



## DST (Apr 6, 2011)

that's just awesome Hem, I know you showed it before a while back but the trunk is just funky bru!


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 6, 2011)

ghb said:


> you can get as many plants under a 400 as you like, the more plants you grow the more pruning you would have to do.
> 
> you could do 9 without pruning and only veg for 10 days of you could do 99 with no veg and cut off evrey side branch, you are the master of your grow room.


yeaa i guess that does make sense.. just thought it would get too crowded in there and all the plants would be fighting for light. might have to give that a try. well not 99 plants. lol. but maybe like 15/20. thanks man


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 7, 2011)

Now I need to get a shot of the sun coming over this mountain.......




And then setting over these........


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2011)

really like them pics mate, bet its nice to see the ground aint ya


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> really like them pics mate, bet its nice to see the ground aint ya


Much needed lol. Spring has sprung in the green mtns


----------



## mr west (Apr 7, 2011)

it was almost ike summer here today lol, it soon comes round, soon be christmess again


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 7, 2011)

i am sooooooooooooooooo jealous!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 7, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> i am sooooooooooooooooo jealous!


Wait till you see the view to the south! I may have saved the best for last. I'll try and snap a shot tomorrow. Nothing much to the north....Canada and cornfields

I hope you make it back home. Isn't that where the heart is? Thinking good thoughts for you...."Once there a way...to get back home. Once there was a way, to get back hoooome, sleep pretty darling do not cry. And I will sing... a lullaby"


----------



## DST (Apr 8, 2011)

lovely mate....everyone should have a bit of that in their life!!!!


Highlanders cave said:


> Now I need to get a shot of the sun coming over this mountain.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

man what id give to not have any neighbours for that distance. your a lucky man HC.!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man what id give to not have any neighbours for that distance. your a lucky man HC.!


Seriously... my whole house would wreak-- not that it doesn't already.

Hope yer having a good one, HC brother. I'm off to the grindstone


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 8, 2011)

Casey Jones, 5 weeks today.....


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 8, 2011)

Yum! I feel like you just started those. How long from seed start can you usually take clones? I'm sexing a couple of plants right now and it feels like they've been going forever and they're just now to the point where I could take clones. In reality I think its only been 4 or 5 weeks but I was curious on your timing. Maybe its cause you've got so much going on but I feel like your process is like twice as fast as what I've got going on over here


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 8, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Yum! I feel like you just started those. How long from seed start can you usually take clones? I'm sexing a couple of plants right now and it feels like they've been going forever and they're just now to the point where I could take clones. In reality I think its only been 4 or 5 weeks but I was curious on your timing. Maybe its cause you've got so much going on but I feel like your process is like twice as fast as what I've got going on over here


Hey CLove. Yeah I was going to say around 5 weeks from seed too, depending on whether it is an indica or sativa. Prolly not much before that. If I want them to hurry I pinch the tops or something

Guess I gotta go recharge my battery


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 8, 2011)

DST said:


> lovely mate....everyone should have a bit of that in their life!!!!


The pics barely do justice. Bet it makes you miss home



Don Gin and Ton said:


> man what id give to not have any neighbours for that distance. your a lucky man HC.!


Thanks Don much appreciated. Don't believe in luck though, I believe in karma. Later my friend



Bobotrank said:


> Seriously... my whole house would wreak-- not that it doesn't already.
> 
> Hope yer having a good one, HC brother. I'm off to the grindstone


Yeah there's been a few peaks and valleys lately. My girl has been very understanding though. Maybe all of this sun will hep

Later buddy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 8, 2011)

luck is man made arma is divine


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 8, 2011)

Haha nope, ya got it backwards. Actually your right but I like to think its the other way around. Wow did that make any sense?? I'm not high lol. Right!


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2011)

I is also high and have ney idea what ya gwan boot


----------



## mr west (Apr 8, 2011)

that casey looks well sat like the others ive grown lol, has it a funky smell yet?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> I is also high and have ney idea what ya gwan boot


Ahahaha 




mr west said:


> that casey looks well sat like the others ive grown lol, has it a funky smell yet?


Smells like very dank pot, need to nail down the smells, I'm not very good at that I'm afraid. It's got plenty of odor though hehe. The L x CC also smell dank!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey there bro! Everything's lookin' top notch over here in your land of stinkyness 

Hey, btw, what size pots you usually use in your garden?


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> The pics barely do justice. Bet it makes you miss home


You could say that....living in the flatest land about does that to you, it's all about skies in Holland, and that shows through as you may know in a lot of the old masters works. Bloody scenery in NL is quite boring on the whole I find.



Highlanders cave said:


> Casey Jones, 5 weeks today.....
> 
> View attachment 1540158View attachment 1540157View attachment 1540156View attachment 1540154View attachment 1540155


Does look nice HC.

Have a green one!

DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 9, 2011)

yo hc whats gannnin on? where this harem of bitches at!!??

the casey bump will sate my thirst for awesome nug porn for now tho


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2011)

Mornin guys! Hey hey its Saturday!! The sun's out and it's a beautiful day, gotta love it. I can handle running my cover business and grow op at the same time but throw a bunch of trimming into the mix and it makes for some long days. Holy shit I'm glad this week is over!

The Rom's and DOG's are doing awesome : !), I'll try and take some pics this morning...

Have a good weekend all


----------



## mr west (Apr 9, 2011)

morning hc mate it gets a binde even wen u dont have a cover job lol or maybe cuz me alazy sod lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey there bro! Everything's lookin' top notch over here in your land of stinkyness
> 
> Hey, btw, what size pots you usually use in your garden?


Hey brother how are ya! Your girls are in the home stretch brobo, must be getting exciting. You did a top notch job for your first indoor grow man, I'll swing over later and check them out ; !) . Make sure you don't chop early lol

I use 1.7 gal square containers called rosepots for the most part but it depends how I'm growing...that size is good for what I'm doing, 1 plant per sq ft. My next size up are 3.5 gal and I think that's were the DOG's are going. It's still almost a month before my next batch goes in (AND ITS MOSTLY HEADSTASH!) so maybe I'll make some bushes!

You and your honey have yourselves a wonderful weekend bru ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> morning hc mate it gets a binde even wen u dont have a cover job lol or maybe cuz me alazy sod lol


Hey westy. And LGP and Bump! Wild looking scans of the baby huh?? Starting to feel real : ?) Daddy?? hehe. 

Trust me...I love being lazy. Gots a lotta itch outa my system in the last 20 yrs lol.

C-4 >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>it's good! Pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2011)

These buds are for you Donny mate....

Livers x Cherry Cheese Mr G&T's creation!

3 phenos, from left to right..1, 2 and 4




Pheno 1...not as much smell as the other two, she is similiar to #2 in stature but appears to be a bit weaker in most depts and burn easy



#2, also indica in stature like number 1 but the strongest smelling of the three and very very pleasant!



#2 and #4......







#4, sativa dom with a nice smell and black calyxs. Or purple or something?? Tried to bring it out in the pics lol...


----------



## DST (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice work HC, number 2 sure looks the nicer plant all round.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 9, 2011)

looking good! i like the colors!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> looking good! i like the colors!


Thanks Barbie . Hope things go good for you hon, whatever happens.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2011)

>>>>Joints for everyone! 

Checked the Rom's this morning...and we have a boy and a girl!! The Romulan breeding project is on ; !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 9, 2011)

HHOOOOOOORRRRAAAYYY! We're gonna have the pitter patter of little feetsies yes we are lol

btw thanks for the info on your pot sizes.... trying to figure out what to do for my next run.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh man I hope the seed fairy gets her hands on some of that Romulan gear!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> >>>>Joints for everyone!
> 
> Checked the Rom's this morning...and we have a boy and a girl!! The Romulan breeding project is on ; !)


Aye,Aye! How'sit rocking H.C Sound's like you'r getting some help there from the shanti lol. Good luck bro.

cindy


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 10, 2011)

morning hun, hope all is well this morning. have a fantabulous day!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 10, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> HHOOOOOOORRRRAAAYYY! We're gonna have the pitter patter of little feetsies yes we are lol
> 
> btw thanks for the info on your pot sizes.... trying to figure out what to do for my next run.


When you figure it out, let me know will ya lol. Been growing for 4 yrs and still trying to dial the pot sizes in for the commercial aspect of the op

It's Sunday Brobo, You and your Hawiian hottie have an awesome one ; !)



ColoradoLove said:


> Oh man I hope the seed fairy gets her hands on some of that Romulan gear!


She has bru, she has lol



Cindyguygrower said:


> Aye,Aye! How'sit rocking H.C Sound's like you'r getting some help there from the shanti lol. Good luck bro.
> 
> cindy


Right back at ya cindyguy! Your grow is starting to look impressive bru, gotta love being able to grow your own dankness 



Stoner.Barbie said:


> morning hun, hope all is well this morning. have a fantabulous day!


All is well super b thanks! Hope is for you too!! Touch base sometime and let me know how things are going? 

Waking an baking with some C-4 this morning (SB cut). Man I love this stuff, it's prolly my favorite smoke right now, with real nice potency and good flavor. It reminds me of the Ice when I break up a bud. There is just an insane amount of trics, that it feels like the buds are made of glass when crushed. 30 of them in the chamber haha. Ended up with 2 C-4 phenotypes... the SB cut and another real good one that puts out more weight. 

Wierd thing happened lately with my indica Qleaner cut. Customers loved it....very strong and very stinky lol. I didn't really care for it because it smelled like skunk/cat piss with a strong similiar taste, I kept it because it was a good yeilder. I had a couple in the last run that, when I smoked some of it, was more impressed with the taste then ever before. It had taken on a better taste for some reason. I ruled out anything to do with the flush. So anyway, I have 12 of those Qleaner starting their 6th week right now and they smell wonderful, not the cat piss smell but it has morphed into a tropical fruity smell, a little like the Vortex did? Looks like the other C-4 cut is going to beat the Qleaner out in the yeild dept though. Prolly move the qleaner over to the headstash shelf.

Purty stoned, hope everyone else is too and a good Sunday to all


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 10, 2011)

Good Old Sunday Morning!
plants look great HC...
Diggin some PigPen (grateful dead orginal lineup) this morning Oh yeah..
Hopin the seeds fairy comes my way with some BR seeds????
Have a good One Bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 10, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Good Old Sunday Morning!
> plants look great HC...
> Diggin some PigPen (grateful dead orginal lineup) this morning Oh yeah..
> Hopin the seeds fairy comes my way with some BR seeds????
> Have a good One Bro


Mornin hem my friend. Sounds like your doing good, little bit of perk in your voice lately! I'm thinking that things rolling along nicely with you and your girl lol!! Glad for ya buddy ; !)

I'm diggin some Van the Man atm. Found this radio station that plays all songs from like my middle school days, a bit before the real hard rock lol. Listen to it a lot lately, it's a wonderful mood enhancer! And of course your on the list, hem. You don't even have to ask 

Have a goodn!


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 10, 2011)

Yes me and me gal are sharing some coffee heading out to a ribfest the PM..Gonna dig the OUTLAWS..LOL


Thanks Pal!!!

I do Love Van...And It Stoned Me!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 10, 2011)

Mornin mornin over here! Need to go brew my cofffee before I can catch up on the . Van sounds like a great Sunday morning friend to have around singing 

Hemlock, a little PigPen in the morning is always a great way to start things off, too. I had him on one day though and my wife thought I was killing animals in the living room. lol I guess he was sorta an animal, wasn't he?? On the harmonica, at least 

I'm off to go give my plants their final big drink before chop time! Happy Sunday


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2011)

Well I'll be damn if I didn't make green hash last night. Fuck! Thought I would try something different, guess you don't know unless you try, right? 

Didn't use any water the first run, just ice. Some of the trim was frozen for a couple of hours and some wasn't. Stirred for 15 min, second run I used water. I was pretty disgusted with it last night...made crumble out of it. It's lost a little of the green color this morning as it's drying but it better taste better than it looked last night or I'm going to have about 10 g of hash to make butter out of lol.

Cuppas and some Blueberry before work today. It was a beautiful weekend up here but t storms last night and today. Up near 80F. Sometimes we don't really have spring around here...goes right to summer lol. Not really ; !()


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2011)

Well I don't usually mind Mondays lol. Holy shit what a dreary morning...tried to capture shots of the lightning but it didn't quite work out : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2011)

Haha I'm so funny sometimes! Been trying to think of a legitimite reason to take the day off (with a little rationalizing thrown in of course : ), and I just did lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> These buds are for you Donny mate....
> 
> Livers x Cherry Cheese Mr G&T's creation!
> 
> ...


 YEAAH good work HC, like the colour to the satty dom one, cant wait to see how those bad girls finish up. real puuurdy!

hahahah good work my friend! i wish id done the same its been nothin but issues so far. 5 bells cant chime soon enough. great news on the rom's!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2011)

Heavy rains and high winds plus a 45 min drive to this job...on nothing but skins. Good enough reason for me to stay home, seemed like a recipe for a hydroplane disaster. 

I'll take a pic of the boy Black Rose and check back in my journal to see how many days in he is, but he's getting a lot of male flowers. I think it's been about 2 weeks. Question...how many days on average before the male starts to spread pollen?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2011)

aye best off indoors close to the bong i say!!!

as for the male i find they invariably pop nut whenever they choose bro sorry. usually bout a couple of weeks into flower ish


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye best off indoors close to the bong i say!!!
> 
> as for the male i find they invariably pop nut whenever they choose bro sorry. usually bout a couple of weeks into flower ish


Shit I need to start writing everthing down, not just some things. Spent a half hour in my thread trying to see what day they went in. Oh well, educated guess coming up.................around 16 days. And he looks like he's about ready.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 11, 2011)

hahaha man i write loads down usually wrong. labelling aint my forte.


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2011)

peeps start to get a bit para about the 2week, but I think that is pretty early ejaculation. 3 weeks on and then the bukkake'ing begins slowly. Why would a male be releasing all it's pollen early on when the females have little or no structure to them, just my thoughts. Saying that, my male Deep Blue has been removed from the cab.


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2011)

DST said:


> peeps start to get a bit para about the 2week, but I think that is pretty early ejaculation. 3 weeks on and then the bukkake'ing begins slowly. Why would a male be releasing all it's pollen early on when the females have little or no structure to them, just my thoughts. Saying that, my male Deep Blue has been removed from the cab.


yeah id say three weeks the majic happens, i sexytimed my plants at three weeks and got a very good yeild of seeds but u have to do the sex dance while u do it lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah I have around 30 other plants in that flower room, so I'll prolly pull him out soon. There is close enough to 12/12 natural light now so maybe just put him in the dining room with the houseplants lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 11, 2011)

thats how i did mine took em out of the tent and in the living room on pretty much natural light


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 11, 2011)

I flipped my Vortex last night HC, assuming shes a lady, can you help me ID the pheno? Got a double headed Qleaner seedling just getting going too so I'll need your assistance with her as well


----------



## DST (Apr 11, 2011)

Aye, funny how natural light works eh! lol. I just read your post about rationalising ways to take the day off, pissin masen HC....hope you had a good day at home!

peace, D


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> I flipped my Vortex last night HC, assuming shes a lady, can you help me ID the pheno? Got a double headed Qleaner seedling just getting going too so I'll need your assistance with her as well


Absolutely CLove, be glad to. I had 4 sativa phenos and 2 shorter indica phenos to work with (Vortex). You know that your welcome to post a pic anytime my brother!



DST said:


> Aye, funny how natural light works eh! lol. I just read your post about rationalising ways to take the day off, pissin masen HC....hope you had a good day at home!
> 
> peace, D


Yes it was really nice bru, I'm at a point in my life where I don't have to work as hard as I used to. Spent over 30 yrs pushing myself to the max with my career and I'm getting a little tired from it lol. Took a wee nappy and sitting on the porch now sipping coffee, smoking bubble kief and watching all the cars coming home from the rat race hehe

I'll take some pics of the DOG before I lst them, they are doing great and getting huge! Good karma to ya brother : !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 11, 2011)

Glad you got a day off, my friend. I could have gone for one myself, 'cept there's too much to be done right now. I'm not complaining, though, after getting royally effed in the arse by the tax man this year. Fuck that guy. And his cronies


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Glad you got a day off, my friend. I could have gone for one myself, 'cept there's too much to be done right now. I'm not complaining, though, after getting royally effed in the arse by the tax man this year. Fuck that guy. And his cronies


Hey man how's it going. Yes a guilt free day off at that!! Must be getting close to 420 time there...enjoy brobo : !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 11, 2011)

oh I enjoyed  I'm pooped, too, though... off to bed. Catch ya later!


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2011)

8:15 here but its close enough lol, already had 3 thismorning. Going golf again today, back on the summer tees today so no high scores just high ppl who make the scores lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> 8:15 here but its close enough lol, already had 3 thismorning. Going golf again today, back on the summer tees today so no high scores just high ppl who make the scores lol.


Sounds like the makings of a good day westy, enjoy it!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 12, 2011)

A shot of the hash I made a couple of nights ago. First run I used ice and no water and ended up with green crapola. It lost some of the green tint after drying



The hash on the knife is from the pic above, the kief in the grinder bubbles and is pure rocket fuel!


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 12, 2011)

OMG that looks like a shit load of hash! that should last you a good while eh? 
mmmmmm my hubby just brought me a star bucks super duper fattening cupachino in a bucket.lol i wish they cam in that size. hahahaaa
that scissor hash from my blueberry knocked me on my arse and it was sweet tasting too! i hope that you will have a enormously fantastical day! love ya!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 12, 2011)

Mmmmm someone's in a good mood this morning...and I don't think it's just the cappicino lol. I'm thinking someone's man has a little more time for her lately  The scissor hash sounds lovely too. And ya put the two together and you get a very happy super barbie!

About to go load my truck and head off two work myself, sitting on my porch in the sun having a cuppa too now though. My ex forman called looking for a couple of days work this week so starting tomorrow I'll have to get out of here a couple of hours earlier. But today it's a nice peaceful morning...except for the Gun's n Rose's blasting inside of the house! Love you too!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 12, 2011)

And about that hash, I think that will be made into butter. I don't think that I can even bring myself to try it, at least not with lemon qleaner bubble kief around. I was so stoned last night on that stuff, I just chilled out here untill midnight, it was very narcotic like!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 12, 2011)

nice pile of dry sieve there hc, must say ive never seen hash as light as the stuff in your grinder, looks almost white. blast off!!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 12, 2011)

Mornin bru!  Have a great one at work... and try not to think about that bubble hash


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice pile of dry sieve there hc, must say ive never seen hash as light as the stuff in your grinder, looks almost white. blast off!!!!


I know, isn't that stuff dank looking!! Buds are in the curing process still, to make some I just throw the buds in a paper bag, freeze for an hour or two and then give it a little shake and dump the buds out...walla!



Bobotrank said:


> Mornin bru! Have a great one at work... and try not to think about that bubble hash


Why not, I have been smoking it all day long lol, a little sprinkle on top of each bowl! I think the only other job other than mine would be like a cake tester or something to be able to smoke weed like I do at work and still function hehe. Home now, just sprinkled some kief on kief.

What are the trics looking like and what is your preference bobotrank my friend


----------



## mr west (Apr 12, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> A shot of the hash I made a couple of nights ago. First run I used ice and no water and ended up with green crapola. It lost some of the green tint after drying
> 
> 
> 
> The hash on the knife is from the pic above, the kief in the grinder bubbles and is pure rocket fuel!


has it darkened any more now some times passed?


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 12, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Why not, I have been smoking it all day long lol, a little sprinkle on top of each bowl! I think the only other job other than mine would be like a cake tester or something to be able to smoke weed like I do at work and still function hehe. Home now, just sprinkled some kief on kief.
> 
> What are the trics looking like and what is your preference bobotrank my friend


Oh, well then think away! I was thinking you might away from your stash for a few hours, but seems you're just like me-- weed everywhere 

Ya know, I think my trich preference is cloudy. I try and stay away from too much couchlock effect, as I like to be able to function throughout the day, but I don't want them too clear, either, as I want peak THC levels. What's your preference? Do you harvest different strains at different trich maturity, or all the same?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 13, 2011)

morning hun.
just making my rounds.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 13, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> morning hun.
> just making my rounds.


Mornin my sweetness, just heading off to work myself. Have a great day SB!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 13, 2011)

kief on top of kief!?!?! smooooooth hc


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh HC is smooth...LOL
Morning Bro. sling that board!!!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2011)

Mr GQ smooth>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 13, 2011)

I'll smoke to that~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2011)

Evening mate, how's the good life? lol


----------



## mr west (Apr 13, 2011)

fantastic never hurt nobody


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2011)

Sombone's telling me porkies then lol. Whats up westy, Ive got a lass with a football match going on inside her during the night's, so im couch-bound lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> kief on top of kief!?!?! smooooooth hc


Yup, good indicator of being a member of the high tolerance gang lol



Hemlock said:


> Oh HC is smooth...LOL
> Morning Bro. sling that board!!!!


I'm slingin I'm slingin! Just not boards though ; !)



mr west said:


> Mr GQ smooth>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


What westy said.........



Bobotrank said:


> I'll smoke to that~~~~~~~~~~~


......and Brobo  Cheesy evening at Mr and Mrs Tranks house! At least you have your baby to help, sounds like she's a pro at it!!



Cindyguygrower said:


> Evening mate, how's the good life? lol


Haha, the good life! It's going well this evening, hope for you too!! Been riding a wave, just hope it keeps rollin. Purty stoned hehe


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2011)

Sounds like fun to me man! Not to sure i could stay on me feet though lol. Bad enough trying to watch you n stay still


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 15, 2011)

Some pics of the new gang....compliments of cof

Romulan...the plant on the right is the stud


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 15, 2011)

DOG Kush....compliments to our friend in the Dam


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 15, 2011)

Cheesebeery Haze......also compliments of cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 15, 2011)

Casey Jones 2nd generation......compliments of Mr. West



Casey males


Lemon Qleaner


Blueberry......


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 15, 2011)

So, that be a nice selection you got there Highlander! What would we do without R.U.I 

Have a rockin week-end bro!

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks much bro! Yeah riu is a nice hangout, eh ; !)

Meant to post these pics last night...got interupted though hehe. Off to work for me, super glad the weekend is almost here lol. You have a good one too Cindyguy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2011)

damn fine selection you have there HC buddy. all ready to flip? love how vivid the lemon qleaner is.

have a great one man!


----------



## DST (Apr 15, 2011)

It's nice to have good friends!!! RIU rocks. Have a good one HC, dinnae break yer back, it's Friday man.

Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Apr 15, 2011)

looking good hc mate


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 15, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn fine selection you have there HC buddy. all ready to flip? love how vivid the lemon qleaner is.
> 
> have a great one man!


Evening Don buddy, how the heck are ya! Thanks, ya it's funny...for some reason I don't think about the number of different strains that I have going, but when I do it's getting to be a lot lol. They are at a good size to flip but it is still 2.5 weeks untill they can go in so they get to veg a little longer. Oh darn lol. That run is going to be all headstash too!! The 3 taller dogs are growing fast, I tied them down this morning and I'll pot them up to 3.5s and turn them into bushes. One is growing extremely fast too

You have a great one too! Think I'll post some pics of the BR and BSB this weekend ; !) My girl is working double shift at her second job both days this weekend at the pizza parlor, filling in while the boss is on vacation. I should have plenty of time hehe



DST said:


> It's nice to have good friends!!! RIU rocks. Have a good one HC, dinnae break yer back, it's Friday man.
> 
> 
> Peace, DST


I took your advice and didn't push myself too hard today. Feeling good tonight! Picked up some new glass on the way home this afternoon, I'll post up a pic of them

Have a wonderful weekend my friend : !)



mr west said:


> looking good hc mate


Thanks my brother, how's it going! Around bedtime there I'm thinking lol. Breaking in my bong with some qleaner kief....need to post a pic of it whilst I still can. Have a good night, what's left of it and I'll talk to ya later


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 15, 2011)

Good looking babies and glass...don't hurt yourself.


cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 15, 2011)

Morning mate, Nae work n still up wi the bird's! Hope you's having a smashing week-end man!

cindy


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2011)

morning hc mate, any work today??? still getting through my deep psychos grapey skunky head thickener>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 16, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Good looking babies and glass...don't hurt yourself.
> 
> 
> cof


Morning you old fart lol. Got some time to look in all my hiding spots today...I'll find those fookers 



Cindyguygrower said:


> Morning mate, Nae work n still up wi the bird's! Hope you's having a smashing week-end man!
> 
> cindy


Whats going on cindyguy, just chillaxing a bit before waking up the girls...hope things are going good for ya my friend. I'll catch up with ya!



mr west said:


> morning hc mate, any work today??? still getting through my deep psychos grapey skunky head thickener>>>>


Morning brudder, I'm breaking in my new pipe with the last bud of BB that I've been saving for a couple of weeks. No work for this weekend for this kid!

Have a koool day man!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 16, 2011)

Mornin there pal! Just swinging through before I start my day. Past couple have been rough ones.... too much work... ok, and a little play, too, but it makes sayin' 'hey' harder, yaknow?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 16, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Mornin there pal! Just swinging through before I start my day. Past couple have been rough ones.... too much work... ok, and a little play, too, but it makes sayin' 'hey' harder, yaknow?


Gmorning brobo, how goes it! Got all of your jars ready lol. 

Just took a few pics....couple of breeding projects. Have a great weekend bro : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 16, 2011)

Black Rose female 4.5 weeks, Black Rose male 3 weeks.........

they look so happy now hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 16, 2011)

Casey Jones breeding project...

Maybe when her mother is done in a couple of weeks, we can figure out if their is any Headband in her. This was an unintentional breeding project lol. Out of 3 plants, I had two males and one girl. One of the males, AM is a short pheno, the other two are tall phenos. They are called AG and K. Well a few weeks ago I forgot which one of those two were the female so I put what I thought was the male in to double check and it turned out to be the female so as soon as she showed, I put the other one in with her. AG is the girl and K is the male. AG's mother is 6 weeks in today (I should take a pic, she has an insane amount of trics : ), and her sister is potted up and lst'd for her turn in a couple of weeks. There is another K pheno in veg.


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2011)

has the black rose got pink jizz aswell?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 16, 2011)

Recognize this big baby, D??






And this is her a day and a half earlier before being tied down, the taller one.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 16, 2011)

My casey at 6 weeks......


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2011)

nice mate, now she must be smelling by now lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 16, 2011)

mr west said:


> has the black rose got pink jizz aswell?


He must be about bursting at the seams westy lol. I'll let you know ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 16, 2011)

mr west said:


> nice mate, now she must be smelling by now lol


She smells very dank for sure. I'll bump up next to her next time I'm up there and give her a good wiff!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 16, 2011)

Evening Sir. Loving the Casey. Mine's not looking too good  going to get a good Pic. up and show what i mean. Think i'll just pop me one of westy's S1's


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 16, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Evening Sir. Loving the Casey. Mine's not looking too good  going to get a good Pic. up and show what i mean. Think i'll just pop me one of westy's S1's


There ya go, that sounds like a good idea! I'm real happy with mine...buds are very hard, lots of trics, danky smelling and average yield. And something different lol!!!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2011)

not s1's mate they is regulars>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2011)

mr west said:


> not s1's mate they is regulars>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


dont listen to this guy hes compleatly off his face, stupid sod got confused didn't he lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 16, 2011)

I can see why Subby and Chimera only smoke hash now


----------



## mr west (Apr 16, 2011)

Ive jus had some chick screaming at some guy in a car outside at the top of her lungs lol. Yay good old sat night drunken shanaagans. I wish i had some hash right now lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 17, 2011)

So, looking back at your casey, im going to take another look at mine as it might be fine afterall lol. Its at around 2 weeks 12/12 but the new flowers forming where it got cloned n cut bak once or 4 times lol. Then i noticed a branch that looke extra fat, and weird. Deff not growing right and after removing said branch, the top 3 inch was soft n fooked! When i think back, when trying to get a cut from her it went kinda going moldy on top and after pulling it there was na roots coming either. Never tried a snip yet. But new bean already germing  Are they S1's or no westy?




lmao 

cindy


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Evening Sir. Loving the Casey. Mine's not looking too good  going to get a good Pic. up and show what i mean. Think i'll just pop me one of westy's S1's





mr west said:


> not s1's mate they is regulars>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>





mr west said:


> dont listen to this guy hes compleatly off his face, stupid sod got confused didn't he lol.


to be honset with ya cindy dude i thought u was las fingers dude when i sed they was regs lol, like i said i got confused all packaging is correct. Casey jones s1 is wot they could be or casey jones surprise ( pollenated with stray jizz from unknown male) hope this clears the mud for ya geeza>>>>>>>>>>>> you try smoking engineers dream and keeping it together lol. Soz for messing ya thred up hc mate ill bump something after i post this lol.


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Black Rose female 4.5 weeks, Black Rose male 3 weeks.........
> 
> they look so happy now hehe
> 
> ...





Highlanders cave said:


> Casey Jones breeding project...
> 
> Maybe when her mother is done in a couple of weeks, we can figure out if their is any Headband in her. This was an unintentional breeding project lol. Out of 3 plants, I had two males and one girl. One of the males, AM is a short pheno, the other two are tall phenos. They are called AG and K. Well a few weeks ago I forgot which one of those two were the female so I put what I thought was the male in to double check and it turned out to be the female so as soon as she showed, I put the other one in with her. AG is the girl and K is the male. AG's mother is 6 weeks in today (I should take a pic, she has an insane amount of trics : ), and her sister is potted up and lst'd for her turn in a couple of weeks. There is another K pheno in veg.
> 
> ...





Highlanders cave said:


> Recognize this big baby, D??
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Highlanders cave said:


> My casey at 6 weeks......


wot a big bump for the long pagers


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2011)

Fuckkkkkkkkkkk!!!!! just lost a long reply to ya westy. fuck fuck fuck ; ) later


----------



## mr west (Apr 17, 2011)

did u come victim of the back space wen ur clicked on the wrong thing and whole page disapears? thats happend to me more than once, its well annoying init lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> did u come victim of the back space wen ur clicked on the wrong thing and whole page disapears? thats happend to me more than once, its well annoying init lol


Yeah bro it is annoying, It's hard enough for me to types things out sometimes anyways. Hope you all had a nice Sunday, tell Bump uncle Highlander says hi lol ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2011)

So.......heavy sigh of contentment! And a toke of some nice kief : !)>>>>>>>>>anyone that wants it hehe>>>>>> 

I was going to do my taxes yesterday and when I went to pull them out , I could not for the life of me find the fed forms (you can stop laughing now cof ; ). Their due tomorrow lol. With my printer having shit the bed recently I had to drive up to my daughters place this morning, 1 1/2 hr round trip, and she printed them out for me. 

So.......................I just finished them and getting very stoned and then going to make some butter with 8 grams of hash and put it into a cake mix that I bought today. MWAAHAHAA hehe. See yall in the next dimension! I'll prolly be there soon anyways with this bowl of kief I'm tokin on.

Laters


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2011)

Starting the clarification process now.......... : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2011)

First step, clarify the butter. The hash was made a week or two ago......


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2011)

Skimming only the foam off the top.......


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2011)

For your perusal while Im getting the butter ready lol......


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> did u come victim of the back space wen ur clicked on the wrong thing and whole page disapears? thats happend to me more than once, its well annoying init lol


google chrome is wicked chaps, when i hit the back key on my laptop (its next to the bloody arrows) i just click forwards and my msg appears lol. yep just done it then to double check lol

hope ur having a good weekend


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey las what's going on!

Shot of the clarified butter...now to add the hash.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2011)

About a half hour in, think Ill cook it for another half hour or so. Might as well get started on the chili while I'm stirring/waiting : !)

Very smelly! Just took the dog out and I could smell it over 100 yds away, easy! Good thing the wind is blowing in the right direction hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2011)

Cakes are in the oven, will be done soon. Chili is simmering, girls are all watered, time to kick my feet up


----------



## DST (Apr 17, 2011)

Enjoy the evening HC!!! Looks like it cook be a good one.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2011)

DST said:


> Enjoy the evening HC!!! Looks like it cook be a good one.


Lol haha thanks brother, I'll post a pic of the finished product when they get frosted. Kinda winged it as far as how long and what temp to simmer at but it felt good so it prolly was ; !)

Have a good week!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 17, 2011)

Great 101 on the butter "lazy man style", or too much bud hahaha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2011)

Hey Cindy man what's going on. About to post a pic of the finish product...was going to wait until tomorrow to sample, going to bed soon lol work night and all, but my chick just called and said she's coming over in a while. I think I'll have some cake with my cuppa ; !) 

I'll catch ya on the flip side bro, hope all is well


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2011)

Hashcake....4 grams of decent hash each ; )



Hashcake with a personality


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2011)

The hashcake tastes wonderful!! No off taste at all, as a matter of fact, you can't taste the hash at all! Very happy with the way it came out, had to sample some hehe. 1/4 of a gram comes out to a small sliver of cake, about 2 maaaaybe 3 bites lol. It's been close to a half hour and I have been able to feel it for the last five minutes. Getting fooozy around the edges, kinda like when I sampled the batter but this time more so. Exactly what I needed to sit through my girl's tv show tonight. TEXT....oops, just got a text from her that she's still at work (local pizza joint). Well maybe she won't be coming over after all. And that was the reason that I had a piece of cake haha cracking myself up right about now!

I can think of some DOG Kushes that wouldn't mind a drink. There about due for their dose of Special Sauce (Cornucopia, not on the market yet still in trial stage). The one short pheno is vegging very slow, but the other 3 are going to be monsters. Thinking they will be going into the 3.5's 

Laters


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 17, 2011)

haha ur one crazy mo fo  good luck with them mate 

making me wanna make some butter now, got trim from 3 plants should be enough.... 2moro its to late now lol


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 17, 2011)

Don't be like the teenager who got into his dad's Viagra, wound up with blisters on both hands.


cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 17, 2011)

How's the butter then man lol, looked the shizzle when cooking it up anyway, and i bet the bud used wasnt that bad you didnt want to smoke up hahaha. Hope you had a crackin sleep bro.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hashcake....4 grams of decent hash each ; )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 18, 2011)

Morning bro! Yeah I had no choice, in the last two weeks I broke both my bong and my pipe lol. Oh well, if that's what it takes to for me to get new peices haha.

Have a good rest of the day, I plan on hitting the cake tonight.....I'll let ya know. I'm outa here for the day.

Laters


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 18, 2011)

Hello and goodbye. Just droppin in to say hello before I pick back up on my crammed schedule. Hoping weather here today will help slow things down a bit! Have hardly had time to breath ffs lol

Hope you're having a good one-- and that cake looks MEAN! Catch up with ya later bro


----------



## mr west (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey buddy glad ur having a good day, cakes look lovely>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 18, 2011)

Everything looks great HC. I think I spotted the first pistils on my Vortex last night so I'll hit you with a pic or two and see what you think she is! Maybe tonight when the lights come on


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 18, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hello and goodbye. Just droppin in to say hello before I pick back up on my crammed schedule. Hoping weather here today will help slow things down a bit! Have hardly had time to breath ffs lol
> 
> Hope you're having a good one-- and that cake looks MEAN! Catch up with ya later bro


Hey hey Brobo! Busy busy busy. I'm starting to get that way to....trying not to, every time I try to get out. They draaag me back in ; !)

Looking forward to pics of the finished product...must be in a jar by now I would think. I used a paper bag for a day before the jars this last time and really liked the results. I think I remember seeing DST doing that. 

Talk to ya later brother, hit me up later on tonight




mr west said:


> Hey buddy glad ur having a good day, cakes look lovely>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Hey westy. The day wasn't that great, just work but the evening will be. Had a piece of cake when I got home and about to have another one. Just can't figure out why it's taking me forever to type this lol



ColoradoLove said:


> Everything looks great HC. I think I spotted the first pistils on my Vortex last night so I'll hit you with a pic or two and see what you think she is! Maybe tonight when the lights come on


I'd love to see a pic CLove. I'll be around tonight. Did you get a sativa pheno? I'll keep my fingers crossed that you see more pussy hairs


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 19, 2011)

Morning mate, or would that be evening??? Im just going to bed anyhow. ( Livers=goodnight ). Those cakes looke the Dog's nut's bro.

edit: looke??? see wot i mean " Baked  "


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 19, 2011)

Got pics HC but cant upload them from the iPad. I'll throw hem in here tomorrow from an actual computer. Definitely a girl. Thought her leaves were looking sativa dom but they seem fatter in the pictures


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 19, 2011)

Mornin sunshine lol  Still flying high from the cakes, bud?? lol I bet you are. . . have a great one, bro!


----------



## mr west (Apr 19, 2011)

stoppin by to say HIGH and moon ya lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 19, 2011)

Alright here's some kickass pics from the phone. Think shes indica dom?

Nice avatar westy! She looks in need of a good spanking


----------



## DST (Apr 19, 2011)

sure looks indica dominant Colorado, nice looking plant.

Hope you are good HC!!! Peace from the Dam.

DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 19, 2011)

Ill second that D. I trust all's sweet bro. Hope your having a night in a bubble " of some sort ??? " 

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey guys! Going great...maiwing down on some homemade chili right. Long day today, 6 - 6 but feeling great! I'll catch up in a bit....that cake tastes delicious, 1 1/4 grams worth so far today. No aches or pains what so ever


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 19, 2011)

mr west said:


> stoppin by to say HIGH and moon ya lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Like your avatar westy, I'm an ass man myself. But that's it...time for a pic of mine haha, I mean my chicks!! I asked her a week or two ago and she said maybe. Just seems like whenever the timing is right for it, riu is the last thing on my mind lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 19, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Mornin sunshine lol  Still flying high from the cakes, bud?? lol I bet you are. . . have a great one, bro!


Haha, Sunshine?!? Had to look at your avatar again...thought it was my little irish sweetie, Super Barbie for a nano second lol. Still flying high, never stopped really and prolly won't till the cake runs out ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 19, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Alright here's some kickass pics from the phone. Think shes indica dom?
> 
> Nice avatar westy! She looks in need of a good spanking


CLove, I just looked for the tga growers club thread but must have gotten unsubscribed. I have pics in there of my phenotypes. When we nail yours down, I'll give you a description. 2 indica phenos and 4 sativa phenos that I know of.

Need to close up the flower rooms, later buddy 

Anyone have a link?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> CLove, I just looked for the tga growers club thread but must have gotten unsubscribed. I have pics in there of my phenotypes. When we nail yours down, I'll give you a description. 2 indica phenos and 4 sativa phenos that I know of.
> 
> Need to close up the flower rooms, later buddy
> 
> Anyone have a link?


https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/339548-tga-others.html This it for ya bro ? 

New Av. just for you bruvver


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 19, 2011)

Cool I'll poke through there and see what I can find


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 20, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/339548-tga-others.html This it for ya bro ?
> 
> New Av. just for you bruvver


What up bru. Thanks, but it's the tga growers club thread that Donny started. Jess dun have the time to look for it right now. Have a good one cindy, talk to you tonight



DST said:


> sure looks indica dominant Colorado, nice looking plant.
> 
> Hope you are good HC!!! Peace from the Dam.
> 
> DST


Doing good brother and back at ya from the green mtns ; !)



ColoradoLove said:


> Cool I'll poke through there and see what I can find


I'll pull them out of that thread for ya and see what we can figure out. I had a ton of them in my tga journal last year over in subs forum until he had a hissy fit and deleted my journal. Must of been pms that week lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2011)

have to say from what ive heard i kind of wish id never started the thread. after ive run the offspring from the tga crossing ive just done i wont be buying a single bean from sub ever again.

happy 420 hc bro, you hitting it hard today!?


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 20, 2011)

Yea dude I went through that thread for a couple hours last night. 
1. TGA has some DANK bud 
2. Sub is a dick. 
Maybe mod'ing here turns you agro. It's like what someone said to fdd one time "what do you have to be pissy about when you have all that bud?" 

I'll browse through Don's thread and see what I can find.

Happy Holidaze


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 20, 2011)

haha good luck Clove theres endless babble in there.


----------



## mr west (Apr 20, 2011)

you not gonna post in the 600 club photo 420 contest?


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 20, 2011)

just dropping by to say happy 420!!!!!!! mmmmmmmmmuah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DST (Apr 20, 2011)

it's like drawing blood from a stone with this comp. lol. not a lot of judging will be required I think....people seem to have loads of pics to post other times, Comp comes on, sphinkters tighten, lol, j/k and all that.


mr west said:


> you not gonna post in the 600 club photo 420 contest?


Hope you had a good 420. Peace, DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey everyone. Had to stop in real quick to say happy 420. Can't wait to catch up with yall! Been a very long and busy day but I finished up this particular job that I have been on the last couple of weeks so I'm stoked. Talk about jumping back in full speed. NOW it's time for some cake!!!!! What a friggen day. Think the cracken is coming over soon too. Time to medicate ; !)


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 20, 2011)

Hey HC rock it Brother.. Goood job nothing like being done!!!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 20, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Hey HC rock it Brother.. Goood job nothing like being done!!!!!!


Yeah what a hard day too. Great feeling now though!! Got a funny story to tell tomorrow about someone who couldn't handle the hash cake lol, got to run now though. Talk to you tomorrow brother


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah what a hard day too. Great feeling now though!! Got a funny story to tell tomorrow about someone who couldn't handle the hash cake lol, got to run now though. Talk to you tomorrow brother


Can't handle the hash cake so what do ya do if ya can't handle...LOL....
I remember going to the Dam and seeing a sign that said daily smokers beware the space cake...LOL.. So of course I had one and big pull on a hash pipe. My first purchase in the Dam...LOL


----------



## DST (Apr 21, 2011)

haha, people guard there house these days with hash cakes, much better than dogs, lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 21, 2011)

DST said:


> haha, people guard there house these days with hash cakes, much better than dogs, lol.


i agree, but also think depending on the Dog's pedigree, it will provide the owner with cake and an O.G for safe keeping lol 
Howdy H.C, sound's like you'r having a ball mate. Enjoy Bro.

cindy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2011)

hahah is it any wonder, the way you guys make cake. im taking the erl to work today as its psuedofriday. going to fuck my colleagues up good....

laters peeps


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 21, 2011)

Oh man, did somebody say CAKE? Hmmmm.... yum yum lol 

Hey hey brother, hope all's well in here. Can't wait for this week to be done so I can breathe little bit... and trim some chronic, too.  Catch up real soon!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 21, 2011)

Keep that landing strip open mr fart, we are coming in hot


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 21, 2011)

Here's a shot of L x CC 3, pretty cool looking the only purple are the calyxs. None on the leaves

edit...had to go back through my journal to double check the age...day 47 today


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 21, 2011)

OMG!!!!!! Fuck yes I'm siked!!! That shit looks GOOD!!! How does it look like its gonna yeild per plant HC??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 21, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> OMG!!!!!! Fuck yes I'm siked!!! That shit looks GOOD!!! How does it look like its gonna yeild per plant HC??


If you were to use the low, medium and high yield scale, all 3 phenos would be considered medium yielders. Not sure if they would be a good pick for a cash cropper but there is plenty there for a headstasher. The smells are changing/mellowing slightly. 2 stills smell soo friggen good you want to just take a bite out of it. 3, the purple pheno started out kind of similiar but has been changing over the weeks to a not quite so pleasant smell. Still not too bad though

Sitting down with some cake and coffee, got most of the girls watered, several in-process breeding projects going on. The black rose male is looking a little spent haha, he's done his job so I'll put the black rose girl back in the flower room with the rest and the little casey boy is having his way with several select ladies ; !)


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 21, 2011)

That pic looks delicious! Im waiting to hear about the dude that couldnt handle the cake.

Don whats the name of the thread? Got it narrowed down to a couple but they're gonna take some time to go through! Haha


----------



## Truth B Known (Apr 21, 2011)

lookin great bro.. the pic in my avatar is a pheno thai seed from a friend i grew outdoors last year.. was def amazing.. hell ya man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 21, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> That pic looks delicious! Im waiting to hear about the dude that couldnt handle the cake.
> 
> Don whats the name of the thread? Got it narrowed down to a couple but they're gonna take some time to go through! Haha


This is the keeper vortex indica pheno, strong potency, slow vegger though, lil above ave yield but a real stinker! That ended up being her downfall here. There was a second similiar indica pheno but it yeilded less and threw out more nanners than the average subcool strain....Ill post the link....https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/206241-tga-growers-club.html I come on the scene on page 13 and this pic is from page 20












Truth B Known said:


> lookin great bro.. the pic in my avatar is a pheno thai seed from a friend i grew outdoors last year.. was def amazing.. hell ya man!


Hey what's going on Truth! Sweet avatar bru...Thai is amazing for sure. Grew some freebie seeds outdoors a few years back myself and it was def some impressive smoke!

Take it easy : !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 21, 2011)

Hey hey bru, just a quick check in. The girls are looking INSANE! Man, can smell 'em from here!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 21, 2011)

Damn I hope thats the one I have! Looks super dank


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2011)

Dank is Highlanders middel name lol, caves are genraly dank as hell lol.


----------



## DST (Apr 22, 2011)

Shuper Dank yesh!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 22, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey hey bru, just a quick check in. The girls are looking INSANE! Man, can smell 'em from here!





ColoradoLove said:


> Damn I hope thats the one I have! Looks super dank





mr west said:


> Dank is Highlanders middel name lol, caves are genraly dank as hell lol.





DST said:


> Shuper Dank yesh!


Cheers everyone, it's friday!!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2011)

YAY!!! fank fudge its friDAY!!!! Wen ever i see the weather i think of hc behinde the low presure to the west


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 22, 2011)

mr west said:


> YAY!!! fank fudge its friDAY!!!! Wen ever i see the weather i think of hc behinde the low presure to the west


Whats going on godfather! Beautiful day here today, yesterday we had snow flurries all day long lol. Need to find my battery charger for my camera...it had just enough juice to snap a shot of the LCC last night. Checked the trics on the casey last night. They are going from clear to cloudy right now, she will be 7 weeks tomorrow!

How about you mate, whats going on


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2011)

jus got back from the supermarket sipping a cold fosters out my fridge lol, first beer in weeks and it was the only one in my fridge lol. Jus got the baCK DOOR OPEN, heres a few pics of council estate land lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 22, 2011)

Nothing like a frosty Fosters on a nice spring afternoon  looking forward to the pics! No more from me until I find my charger for my batteries...anyone know where it might be??

Sitting out on the porch, just finished doing some lsting on the Casey clone thats going in next week or so. Been doing some on the DOGs lately too...their all turning into nice bushes!


----------



## mr west (Apr 22, 2011)

Heres them pics tho the beers long gone lol. Had to change to google chrome to upload pics fugging firefox rubbish.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 22, 2011)

Just spluffed my Ice thats a few weeks in with some Casey magic dust. Did the dance too lol. The Ice has always had a bad cal/mag def or lock out problem so I'm trying to breed the prob away. Learning as I go, hc the pollen chucker lol. The Black Rose breeding project is done, I'll prolly try to save any of his remaining pollen before I bin him.

The hash cake story...so Tues I brought some cake into work for my buddy and I. I didn't for a second think that he would have any problem with it lol, he's a heavy toker and usually grows 2 or 3 lbs of outdoor every year for him and his girlfriend from clones that I give give him. He's been smoking mostly Jillybean since last fall. We take a mid morning break and have some cake. He had a sliver to start off with ( 1/4 grams worth). Bout an hour later I torch up a bowl of C-4, we are both feeling really good from the hashcake. After the bowl I didn't really think to much about it, but I remember him going out to get some air and then a little while later looking a little green around the gills had to go outside and lay down for a bit. To make a long story short, my buddy had to leave and said he doesn't remember driving home lol. He's worked for me for 5 years and pretty much has never taken a day off, so he must have been way out of it! I ended up eating about a grams worth that day and worked till almost 6 hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey very cool man, I love seeing other peeps pads. Makes it a little more personable! Enjoy your beer buzz : !)


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 22, 2011)

Ha that guy sonds like me. I can smoke all day but edibles just knock me out!


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 22, 2011)

Very Nice Mr west, a very tidy Pad!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 22, 2011)

Just a lurk post . . . catch up tomorrow, bro!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Here's a shot of L x CC 3, pretty cool looking the only purple are the calyxs. None on the leaves
> 
> edit...had to go back through my journal to double check the age...day 47 today
> 
> ...


dude that thing looks gorgeous as does pretty much everything that comes out the cave. hahah fitting for the time of year...  

very kool stuff hc. funny bout your friend bro. nothin kicks it to you like edibles. doubt i could ride a bike let alone drive in that state.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 23, 2011)

Morning brother! Man, what a week over here. So much work to do... and that's not including all the trimming 

Looks like you're about to pull off the super head stash, eh eh bru?? And with all your breeding too... man, HC's been a busy lil bee over there mountain yonder lol Christmas does come in spring, 'spose  Have a good one brother. I'm off to do some more ::clip clip::


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 23, 2011)

Mornin Brobo! Doing the same myself all day today,,,snip snip


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 23, 2011)

I might be joining your snip snip snip party tonight if my Blue Widow is done drying! She smells wicked. And obviously I'm out of the woods trouble-wise, I suppose I need to get my journal back up and going again.

Have a good one HC, I'm off to watch Real Madrid bring the pain to Valencia


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dude that thing looks gorgeous as does pretty much everything that comes out the cave. hahah fitting for the time of year...
> 
> very kool stuff hc. funny bout your friend bro. nothin kicks it to you like edibles. doubt i could ride a bike let alone drive in that state.


Hey mate, first off i got to bump that CC x L. My first try was a he , and with loosing a couple, n now seeing and reading how's they'scoming its like DAMN!!!! lol, but great job man. Look's bonney bro.
Hope you'r having a good one 

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 23, 2011)

BUMP The CC x L


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 23, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> I might be joining your snip snip snip party tonight if my Blue Widow is done drying! She smells wicked. And obviously I'm out of the woods trouble-wise, I suppose I need to get my journal back up and going again.
> 
> Have a good one HC, I'm off to watch Real Madrid bring the pain to Valencia


Blue Widow??? I have seen a couple of pics of BW and man did they look friggen schweeet! And heard some great things about the smoke!! Thats very cool mate  Let me know if your snipping tonight.....

.....I just finished 8.5 straight hours of trimming lol, really should go stretch instead I just put my feet up and lit a bowl of lemon qleaner hash hehe. 

Talk to ya Cindy man!!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 24, 2011)

Yea its Dinafems Blue Widow. Smells really good. Trimmed her before work. Hopefully it tastes like it smells. Didn't quite take 8.5 hours either!

On a TGA note, a dispensary around here had some Qrazy Train clones for 10 a pop. The pics of it look pretty good. Heard anything abot it?

Rest those hands bro. Clubs around here have THC infused lotion for pain relief. Thats what you need


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 24, 2011)

Hey CLovehow ya doing. I didn't think I was that messed up but I thought I was talking to cindyguy lol. I think don has worked with crazy train and someone else that i can't think of off the top of my head but I'll find out


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 24, 2011)

Sup hc buddy! i'm confused have you put up pics yet of the livers x cc, i must have missed them? no i hadn't, just checked back a page. im stunned. you've got pink livers x cc. no one else has buddy¬! not even in the original pack or cherry cheese were there any pink pheno's. 

Clove I just did a couple of the Qrazy Train. its dripping with frost but lacks a little in taste.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 24, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Sup hc buddy! i'm confused have you put up pics yet of the livers x cc, i must have missed them? no i hadn't, just checked back a page. im stunned. you've got pink livers x cc. no one else has buddy¬! not even in the original pack or cherry cheese were there any pink pheno's.
> 
> Clove I just did a couple of the Qrazy Train. its dripping with frost but lacks a little in taste.


Whatsup? not much trying to stay on top of the wave, its hard sometimes. Watering my next batch thats going in next week, hanging on the porch and trying to smoke myself silly.

"ya want 30 boogers for a nickel ya fat motherfucker? There's room in the bag..take it. How about a 55 gallon drum of coke? It's only 3 more cents" Ahahah One of the lines from the song I'm listening to right now lol. Anyone recognize it lol?

The pink L x CC is fattening up nicely and there are 3 of her clones and 2 of number two's out here on the porch with me. They have a long time before they get flipped, maybe 5 weeks. Going to turn them into some monster bushes! The kitchen is full of DOG kushes, Romulans and Cheeseberry Hazes and will be coming out here in the sun when they are done feeding. Oh and a Lemon Qleaner and a Blueberry round out that run. It's a headstash run ; !) I'll make some Rom seeds during that run too.

Ahhh the suns helping..........


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 24, 2011)

morning sugar booger! may i join u on the porch for a bowl and cup o jo?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 24, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> morning sugar booger! may i join u on the porch for a bowl and cup o jo?


Would love the company baby : )


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 24, 2011)

k, be over i a sec............


----------



## DST (Apr 24, 2011)

thought I'd pop over for a cuppa but I think I'd be getting a bit gooseberryish, lol. Hey campers, Happy Easter, enjoy yer bowls and jo's (?? cup of coffee??? perhaps???)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 24, 2011)

DST said:


> thought I'd pop over for a cuppa but I think I'd be getting a bit gooseberryish, lol. Hey campers, Happy Easter, enjoy yer bowls and jo's (?? cup of coffee??? perhaps???)


Let me go ask Barbie if she minds someone else joining us. I'll have to wake her up first.....; !)


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 24, 2011)

lol, np the more the mary janer.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 24, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> lol, np the more the mary janer.


Ha ha my little party girl, menagerie ya later...


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh my, what did I happen upon here?!

Happy Sunday HC/everyone. . . gonna get back to my snip snip snip 



ps sampled some of the cheese a couple hours ago and suffice to say I'm quite ripped still lol <<<<music on, scissors clean, 'nother cheesey joint


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ha ha my little party girl, menagerie ya later...


SAy, How Long Has this been going On...remember that one HC...By the Band ACE..LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 24, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Oh my, what did I happen upon here?!
> 
> Happy Sunday HC/everyone. . . gonna get back to my snip snip snip
> 
> ...


Hey bro, sounds like a nice weekend thing to do. Glad to hear that the cheese is to your liking! It's only going to get better ; !) Did ya come close to what I guessed lol. My daughter just left, we had a nice visit. Her and I are real close and I'm such a proud pops! My beautiful, hippie, bio-chem major sweetie pie!!



Hemlock said:


> SAy, How Long Has this been going On...remember that one HC...By the Band ACE..LOL


Hey hey Hemlock, what's going on. Oh yeah bro, sure I do! I need to go crank some tunes...I can hear CCR playing in big flower room upstairs!!

Checked out your pictures, good looking bushes my friend, they look like they are going to hold some weight!

Enjoy your evening


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey bro, sounds like a nice weekend thing to do. Glad to hear that the cheese is to your liking! It's only going to get better ; !) Did ya come close to what I guessed lol. My daughter just left, we had a nice visit. Her and I are real close and I'm such a proud pops! My beautiful, hippie, bio-chem major sweetie pie!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks HC I be tryin!!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey hey bru! Not sure on the final weight, still. Hasn't all been trimmed yet, but there's a good amount. Even my wife was like, "Whoa, Mr. Bobo, you have a lot of weed, honey." To which I replied "" 

Sounds like you've got yourself some great offspring, HC. Anybody who's got an interest in the biochem world. . . we'll need them in the future to fight our wretched government lol. . . Have a good one my friend. I'm off to be productive today... most of which will be going down inside since it's raining. I like this  I'll swing by later this eve. . .


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the 2 cents Don. How many did you grow out? From seed or clone? So if I have the choice between Island Sweet Skunk or Qrazy Train I should go ISS?


Ha yea HC I saw you threw Cindys name at the end of the response. Pfffff stoner


----------



## mr west (Apr 25, 2011)

yop hc whats a cracking?


----------



## ghb (Apr 25, 2011)

ISS all the way c love, i have heard good things, not had the pleasure though.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 25, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey hey bru! Not sure on the final weight, still. Hasn't all been trimmed yet, but there's a good amount. Even my wife was like, "Whoa, Mr. Bobo, you have a lot of weed, honey." To which I replied ""
> 
> Sounds like you've got yourself some great offspring, HC. Anybody who's got an interest in the biochem world. . . we'll need them in the future to fight our wretched government lol. . . Have a good one my friend. I'm off to be productive today... most of which will be going down inside since it's raining. I like this  I'll swing by later this eve. . .


Still trying to figure out what you do Mr Bobo, you don't give out many clues haha. Yeah my son is a keeper too, he's sixteen and been recording with his band/s for a couple of years and even opened for a big act last fall! My daughter wants to join the peace corp for a couple of years. Except, I don't see her boyfriend doing that. She was in Africa last year, Morrocco, and then Barcelona for their big celebration night.

Catch ya later 



mr west said:


> yop hc whats a cracking?


Hey there westy...trying out some indica Qleaner that I took down a few days ago. Man I love switching up strains lol. So when you said you were going to pop your Qleaner seeds by X-mas, you meant this x-mas coming up ; ?)



ghb said:


> ISS all the way c love, i have heard good things, not had the pleasure though.


Myself as well CLove. Haven't tried it either, but I watched DC Beard grow his out last year and he gave it a couple of thumbs up

Getting into a good place...couple of bong rips of something different ; !)


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 25, 2011)

I love ISS too! A dude called donkey420 grew the shit out of it in a couple 25 site aeros, it was impressive. Ive smoked the ISS from this dispensary too and its great, so I can only assume the clone from them would be a cut of it. That QT just looked dank, but I guess 3 is enough of his gear for right now.

Thanks for the input all.

GHB I'm putting C+ shots of my veg clone up in he C+ thread right now!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 25, 2011)

Are you talking about C Plus, CLove? Chimeras'?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 26, 2011)

Suuuuuuup Highlander, No duobt that you got that cave banging brother! Hope you'r kicking back and taking it in ( via da bong ).

cindy


----------



## mr west (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh mate lol. I forget sometiomes ppl actualy listen to what i say and remember lol. The qleaners have sat in my draw along with other srtrains ive bought and never planted lol. What with the baby and moving and stuff i cant see me doing anything adventurous untilll im back up and running in the new gaff lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Thanks for the 2 cents Don. How many did you grow out? From seed or clone? So if I have the choice between Island Sweet Skunk or Qrazy Train I should go ISS?
> Ha yea HC I saw you threw Cindys name at the end of the response. Pfffff stoner


just 2 one purple one green with a tinge, both nice smoke but nothing great in the taste department, better after the cure. why not get both?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2011)

Haha yeah there's nothing wrong with my long term memory, my short term memory lol...forget about it hehe. Being comfortably numb, kinda does that to ya. I hear ya though...space is a premium. Question, so what is Deep Blue? I'm assuming tga's Deep Purple and ?? BB?. I have some "tall" seeds, some " short" and some DB X DB


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2011)

Took down an Ice plant this morning. Few days ago I took a limb off that looked done and about to try it out in a few. Haven't had any of my Ice since last fall lol. Oh and I found my battery charger for my camera! Watch out!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2011)

Here's a shot of my Casey girl @ day 52, she looks very lethal lol...

View attachment 1571039View attachment 1571038View attachment 1571037View attachment 1571036


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

yup looks grade A dank again HC.

i used to get ice off an Asian chick, it was the most resinous dope i ever touched haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi buddy, thanks. Unfortunately the cal/mag issues that I have had from the start with that cut, are taking it's toll. The Ice is looking quite sad. I have one that is at a month in, that has been spluffed by the Casey....hope to keep some of it's genetics without gro problems


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 26, 2011)

That be some sweeeeeeeeeeet looking casey Highlander. Mine's still only a few week's flower, and not much to show yet but Deff. Dank Schwag. My Dod i have to Say is just stunning with some crazy trim never mind the bud bro. 
Nedd to get them out for to get some decent Picture's man, just that the cab. is so packed i dont want to disturb nothing, or it will be a full shift getting it back together! Shit i got ' Leaning towers '


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 26, 2011)

Good pics of good looking plants.
Glad you found your charger, was it with your tax form?


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2011)

Cof I just checked out your zip, looks like the storms are missing you...check out my zip lol


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 26, 2011)

"Batten down the hatches", it could be nasty.


cof


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 26, 2011)

Its Dinafems C+ HC. GHB has a thread going for it. I put some veg shots up over there and gonna put some flowering ones up tonight. Chimera has one too?

Don, legal plant count is the reason I cant do both Don. 3 flower 3 veg and 2 unrooted cuttings. Thats why Im popping and sexing my TGA seeds individually

Those look so frosty. Wheres the Ice from HC?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

best not kick the arse out of it if your on the right side of the popo, ever think about a co-op. id love to legally grow a lot.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 26, 2011)

Yea since Im fortunate enough to live in a place that has legitimate pot laws I try to follow them. I have a caregiver as well who an also grow 6 for me


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2011)

cant you join together or is it impractical? right bedtime for this wreck. 2:35 bedtime dog bong and out for the count.

sweet dreams all


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 26, 2011)

I could get patients but then they'd want weed and the county I live in won't let you have more than 12 plants in anything zoned residential to reduce "grow houses." Basically its more work than I can afford right now working full time and going to school. I just gotta pick and choose and wait for full on legalization with no plant count!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 26, 2011)

"THE HEARTS ARE HAVING A PARTYYY!!!"-----"THE HIBS ARE IN THEIR BED'S"

If the weather man is correct, its going to be one of those day's. No Appointment's that wont wait till tomorow! ( the spannish way lol ) Hope you'r Grand me Old Man 

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Its Dinafems C+ HC. GHB has a thread going for it. I put some veg shots up over there and gonna put some flowering ones up tonight. Chimera has one too?
> 
> Don, legal plant count is the reason I cant do both Don. 3 flower 3 veg and 2 unrooted cuttings. Thats why Im popping and sexing my TGA seeds individually
> 
> Those look so frosty. Wheres the Ice from HC?


How ya doing CLove! Chimera has a strain called C Plus that is his Cali-O crossed with DJ Shorts BB. I bought the Ice about three years ago through a seed bank...marijuana nl or something, so I'm not sure who the breeder was but it's a cross between Northern Lights, Afghani, Shiva and Skunk. Three phenos that I had to choice from and two of those could have been keepers but I choose the only sativa pheno. There's a smoke report in the link below



Don Gin and Ton said:


> cant you join together or is it impractical? right bedtime for this wreck. 2:35 bedtime dog bong and out for the count.
> 
> sweet dreams all


2:30!!!! lol Got the day off mate ; ?)



Cindyguygrower said:


> "THE HEARTS ARE HAVING A PARTYYY!!!"-----"THE HIBS ARE IN THEIR BED'S"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How ya doin Cindy buddy!! I'm hanging in there....survived the night lol. Just about out of dried weed, think I'll make some hash today 

Gots to go get movin and stretch a bit...helps the thc circulate lol I'll talk to ya buddy!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> "Batten down the hatches", it could be nasty.
> 
> 
> cof


Yeah I have a fucking small lake in my front yard today. Looks like you had a line go through early this morning too. Need to go wake my girls up manually right now, burnt up my timer yesterday somehow


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2011)

do u have to get scuba gear for the dog?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> do u have to get scuba gear for the dog?


I'm thinking once it warms up some, he'll be out there playing and swimming in it lol


----------



## curious old fart (Apr 27, 2011)

The line came thru about 3:30 and took out my electricity. Still out and I can't get the generator to run, so I'll put the girls in a south window, isn't rural life fun. 
I had to drive 10 miles to get an internet connection.


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> The line came thru about 3:30 and took out my electricity. Still out and I can't get the generator to run, so I'll put the girls in a south window, isn't rural life fun.
> I had to drive 10 miles to get an internet connection.
> 
> 
> cof


I saw that on your weather zip this morning when I got up. Went to bed early last night, power came back on in the middle of the night so the girls will be fine. Going to post a pic of my burnt out timer in a min. Enjoy your breakfast ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

Strange thing is, I don't think it was caused by the storm...


----------



## mr west (Apr 27, 2011)

Ouch


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 27, 2011)

morning love, that looks knarly!

i like this better....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi Barbie, yeah she is so crystally, the trics feel like little jewels....making seeds of her now too ; !) Suns out a bit this morning but the clouds are rolling in and we have some thunder boomers coming again I think. Till Fri, like cof said batten down the hatches lol. Beautiful yard you have SB your a natural! 

See ya later hun


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> Ouch


Hey godfather! That was potentially a fire hazard and a good lesson for everyone. The way it went down was...the smoke dector started going off in the bedroom upstairs where the big flower room and the vegging area are. Oh shit right?!? My first thought was not to panic and then second thought was where the fire extingisher was (close by). Went into the room not knowing what to expect....there was no smoke and no smell of anything burning. But the detector was still going off. When I brought it to another room it would stop but then bringing it back into the bedroom would make it go off again. So I sniffed around, followed the wiring, just generally looked at things. Note the word...looked. I'll be damn there nothing going on?! After about an hour or so I relaxed and the smoke alarm would not go off in the room. Damn faulty detector must bo fooked or something lol. Ya right...not!!

When the thunder storms came through early evening and knocked the power out for the second time ( first time was briefly interrupted) I went to unplug the ballast and took everything I had to pull that friggen plug out lol. 

So what the fuck happened? The smoke alarm went off well before the storms knocked the power out, so the timer shorted/fused itself together for a reason unknown right now

Moral of the story,,,,check your plugs!!!!! Damn I love this Ice hehe. High as a kite


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 27, 2011)

Mornin' bro! Yer inbox is full full


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 27, 2011)

man thats some freaky shit. glad you've got alarms eh! guess when its time to blow its time to blow.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Mornin' bro! Yer inbox is full full


Thanks brobo!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> man thats some freaky shit. glad you've got alarms eh! guess when its time to blow its time to blow.


I still haven't figured it out! Mystery is getting deeper. I turn the ac on today and the alarm went off again lol Nothing wrong with the ac...took the alarm a couple of rooms away and put it in a window and it still went off occasionally. Fucker is quiet now. And the ballast plug has always gone in and out of the timer hard so I dun know wat de fook?!??


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 27, 2011)

Ha thats crazy like maybe the detector is faulty too?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Ha thats crazy like maybe the detector is faulty too?


Yeah I'll get another battery for it and put a second one in there with it and compare the two


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 27, 2011)

Alright Highlander,just doing my round's man. Too long in the sun today, or something K.O'd me all evening lol.
I trust you'r Kooler that eskimo bro.

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Alright Highlander,just doing my round's man. Too long in the sun today, or something K.O'd me all evening lol.
> I trust you'r Kooler that eskimo bro.
> 
> cindy


Man I wish I could eskimo it. Friggen low 80sF and with all the rain, humidity is off the charts. I like cold ; !) 

Trying out some icecubes in my new bong, it has a catcher in the stem, and toking Ice in the bowl  Getting a good stone going, about time to make dinner! Have a good night brother!!

Argh...what a knot head. Never even thought about it, I could have driven 20 min and been on a snow covered mtn. Sheet that would have been fun today, especially for the dog. And I went to the hydro store today too lol...it's about 10 min from there !


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

Welllll nowwww,,,,,,,,time for some late night hash making. Made a nice dinner for my baby, just got back from taking her home, bongs loaded with Ice and some qleaner kief. 

I use homemade ice, in the winter icicles hanging off the house work great too, blocks that get broken up with a hammer. The edges of the ice are sharper than the store bought. And I use ice cold water to help keep the edges sharper longer. I also keep stirring to a minimum...the quality is much higher if you don't stir the living shit out of it lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;dl6yilkU1LI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dl6yilkU1LI[/video]

Morning  Early riser are we! lol. Shit ive not been to sleep yet!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2011)

Haha that's funny!! Can't nail down your schedule matey, your up at all hours lol! Just finished stirring the second run, going to let it sit for a few minutes and enjoy one of my favorite songs,,,,thanks for the vid,.....talk to ya ; !)


----------



## DST (Apr 28, 2011)

that song reminds me of a holiday I went on when i was younger....twas quite a riotous holiday as well. Hope the weather is picking up for ya HC!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 28, 2011)

DST said:


> that song reminds me of a holiday I went on when i was younger....twas quite a riotous holiday as well. Hope the weather is picking up for ya HC!!!


Morning brother....nah it's raining cats n dogs this morning. Compared to whats going on a little east of cof, this is nothing but there is major flooding around the state. The lake is already 2 ft above flood stage. All the rivers are above their banks. What did mr fart say the other day...batten down the hatches!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 28, 2011)

Chop day today in the cave. Guess who is coming down first westy lol

Potted up some girls into the 3.5 yesterday and will do a few more today, this run gets flipped sometime next week. Also have an insane amount of fully rooted cuttings of the Calizhar and C-4 keeper phenos. They have kinda been in a holding pattern for a couple of weeks...just get a bowl or three, mix up a soupy mixture of your soil and stick em in and forget about them lol. They will get potted into small square pots and flipped after a few days. I have an experiment going on with the calizhar, thats my money strain. Heavy colas and finishes in 7.5 wks. There are two batches of them in flower right now. The first test group are in 1.7 gal rosepots and were vegged for about 4 weeks or so. The second group are in 1 gal bags and were vegged for 2 weeks. The difference between those two appear to be minimal. This third test batch will be the sog that I described above..pretty much no veg and small containers.


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2011)

who who who? im shit at guessing lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 28, 2011)

It's ok godfather........I made more ; !)


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 28, 2011)

Fuck you've got so much going on I don't even know whos up for chopping....I'm guessing the Casey?


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2011)

is that all of it? u quick dried any?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 28, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Fuck you've got so much going on I don't even know whos up for chopping....I'm guessing the Casey?


 You got it Colorado!!



mr west said:


> is that all of it? u quick dried any?


Yes. No lol. I'm happy with the yield, it will come in at just shy of a half oz. That's fine with me, considering I average about 3/4 oz per plant (thats also 1 plant per sq ft) when their dialed in. Buds are going to be hard as rocks, trics perfect she came down at 54 days of 12/12. Happy with the strain too 

So I use a 30+ sq ft of my big flower room, with half of that coming out every month. In case anyone's been wondering ; !) Course there is also the Anne Frank closet who chips in her goodies into every two month hehe

I'm ok for a while westy...got the hash I made last night and an Ice plant that came down recently, so I'l let the Casey nugs at least dry. I tell ya brother, that plant looked absolutely killer in the budroom. Very high calyx to leaf ratio and more trics than the Qleaner, which is no easy feat lol


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 28, 2011)

Niiiiice!!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 28, 2011)

coloradolove said:


> niiiiice!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice shot's there H.C. If that's your casey then in makes me feel a bit better as i thought mine would stretch a bit and be quite heavy. I also flipped her aad then and put it back to veg.for a couple cut's after the first didn't take, so that may explian some lol. But its got some nice but on her now! 

Enjoy it bro. Nice ( gllasswear ). Dont know if that thing's a bong or pipe lol.

cindy


----------



## DST (Apr 29, 2011)

bumpedy bump.......


Highlanders cave said:


> It's ok godfather........I made more ; !)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 29, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> It's ok godfather........I made more ; !)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh bumpedy bumpedy. ya leave for one day and a bunch of exciting shit goes down lol lookin good bro!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey there Brobo! Thanks for the bumbities guys : !)

Just put some third gen Caseys into the chamber along with some Romulan and lemon Qleaner cuttings. About time to take cuttings off of the DOG kushes too. Ooops...can't forget the Cheeseberry Haze, she's huge!! Just counted up my little square pots and only came up with 19. I can fit 24 or so in the closet, just hate using round pots lol. That's ok. There are a lot of Black Sour Bubble and L x CC that can be potted up and I'll just use theirs...that's my next run in 3 weeks. The Black Rose and BSB are looking absolutely off the charts!! I guess it's getting time to do a shoot with them! Blood red buds! Not the leaves, leaves are green, just the buds hehe

And Tryna...it's definitley that the hash buddy ; !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 29, 2011)

Lol, dont forget my dog cutting in the mail hc! jp. im still finding it odd about how high the m/f ratio for the dogs have been. i have only seen one male other then mine(i think) and plenty of fems. its almost like its a fem leaning genetic to em. 

and yes its def time for a photo shoot.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 29, 2011)

Would also like a photoshoot! Red buds!


----------



## mr west (Apr 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, dont forget my dog cutting in the mail hc! jp. im still finding it odd about how high the m/f ratio for the dogs have been. i have only seen one male other then mine(i think) and plenty of fems. its almost like its a fem leaning genetic to em.
> 
> and yes its def time for a photo shoot.


thats cuz they self pollinated herm seeds a percentage will be bad herms and the rest will be fem or slight herm


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 29, 2011)

mr west said:


> thats cuz they self pollinated herm seeds a percentage will be bad herms and the rest will be fem or slight herm


 what about full blown males? does it normally happen?


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2011)

not in my experience, that's why I have always been a bit surprised when someone said they had a male...to me that's just probably a bad herm showing signs of sacs early. Both the DOG and the Casey Bastad were both self pollenated. The DOG I know this because I done it myself a few times.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 30, 2011)

good morning, just dropping by to see how ya r doing before i get too baked to type or care. lol love ya!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 30, 2011)

DST said:


> not in my experience, that's why I have always been a bit surprised when someone said they had a male...to me that's just probably a bad herm showing signs of sacs early. Both the DOG and the Casey Bastad were both self pollenated. The DOG I know this because I done it myself a few times.


Morning all!

Here's my tall pheno male Casey. I think my next breeding project I'll do slightly different. Noobie mistake...between that guy and the black Rose stud, well let's just say there was a lot of pollen flying around the big flower room! Crosses galore coming up lol.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 30, 2011)

those sure r some pretty balls.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks my sweetness, their quite full too ; !)

Timberrrrrr........my two Livers x Cherrycheese, the candy store pheno (livers/NL? and the pink pheno, cherrycheese?) at day 56!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 30, 2011)

Lol @ Barb. 

so i probably had a super horny hermi poppin them balls out early. thx d and mr.west


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 30, 2011)

Look like some monsters HC.


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2011)

Nice flashes of pink Highlander


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 30, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> good morning, just dropping by to see how ya r doing before i get too baked to type or care. lol love ya!


Ahaha good one baby, that's exactly what I'm doing right now. Just finished some watering, chopped up some hash for the bubbler and sitting on the porch listening to tunes and trimming! Oh and stop hogging the blankets 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Look like some monsters HC.


Nice average yielders T, they were only in 1 gal bags about 3/4 of the way full. One of my jobs today is to start potting up the next run and I plan on making some monsters then lol. New batch in the budroom today, tomorrow will be day one...4 DOG Kushes, 3 Romulan, 2 Cheeseberry Haze, 1 Lemon Qleaner, 1 Blueberry and 1 Casey Jones



mr west said:


> Nice flashes of pink Highlander


Hey there westy! Going to see some flashes of red when I take pics of the Black Rose and Black Sour Bubble. The BR is done but I'm going to give her another week or two and make sure her seeds are fully developed. Unfortunately for me, I'm sure it will be fortunate for some folks, but the entire bud room got contanimated with pollen lol, lots of crosses coming up! They are going to be some BR and some Casey crosses. Prolly cost me a grand in yield this month : ( Fuk!


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2011)

oops mate, u have to be ultra careful with the spluff. So lots of surprise crosses then lol. Accidental fire like this is pure gold


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 30, 2011)

mr west said:


> oops mate, u have to be ultra careful with the spluff. So lots of surprise crosses then lol. Accidental fire like this is pure gold


Haha that was funny, make me spill my coffee why don't ya lol!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 30, 2011)

Damn that one pheno is much pinker than the other! Bummer about the accidental crosses. Are all those plants at the right age for breeding or will some finish before the seeds really get to form? That might help ya... Also unless you've got prick ass customers they shouldnt care one round has some beans. They may be stoked!

What possible crosses are you gonna have? Oh and Barbie and I would love for the seed fairy to float out west! Dibs on a Qleaner cross!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 30, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Damn that one pheno is much pinker than the other! Bummer about the accidental crosses. Are all those plants at the right age for breeding or will some finish before the seeds really get to form? That might help ya... Also unless you've got prick ass customers they shouldnt care one round has some beans. They may be stoked!
> 
> What possible crosses are you gonna have? Oh and Barbie and I would love for the seed fairy to float out west! Dibs on a Qleaner cross!


Yes that is a bummer but a newb breeding mistake, I'm sure some gems will come of it. And yeah Clove, they are at exactly the right age...still 3 more weeks of flower left lol. The run that just came out too was seeded but they were not mature enough to cause to big of a fuss. Some were intentionally breeded this run but the rest are going to have either one or the other studs pollen them. Casey Jones or Black Rose. The intentional projects are BR x BR, Casey x Casey, C-4 (SB cut) x Casey and Ice x Casey. The lemon Qleaner has a few seeds in it (you got em bro ; ), and I'm sure the Calizhar and Purple 10 are seeded. Hear that Big A ; ?) Oh and I don't have customers man, I stay pretty insulated. I have 1 distributor and she has a few customers hehe. She basically just rolls it over and makes a couple a big uns a qtr and the peeps that end up with it dice and slice it up I guess


----------



## DST (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks like you will have what DNA class as "reserva privada"...aka,,what are these crosses again???? lol.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Apr 30, 2011)

Qleaner x Casey or Qleaner x Black Rose would both be bomb! That BR is a really pretty plant. Good to hear about the insulation bro, keeps things cleaner that way.


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2011)

u got as much space on ur porch as i have in my living room lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 30, 2011)

DST said:


> Looks like you will have what DNA class as "reserva privada"...aka,,what are these crosses again???? lol.


Fortunately they will be easy to differentiate. There's no mistaking the Black Rose 



ColoradoLove said:


> Qleaner x Casey or Qleaner x Black Rose would both be bomb! That BR is a really pretty plant. Good to hear about the insulation bro, keeps things cleaner that way.


Thanks man I am much more comfy that way! The BR is def pretty! The Black Sour Bubble might be prettier!! Pics tomorrow... 



mr west said:


> u got as much space on ur porch as i have in my living room lol.


I know, I've seen it  But your moving soon and I thought it looked cozy. I spent about 5 yrs in a tiny apt in my late 20's and absolutely loved it. Before that 5 of us rented a 5 bedroom house not to far from all of the frat and sorority houses for a few years. People still talk about us lol!!!


----------



## mr west (Apr 30, 2011)

Hopefully yes in the next twelve months lol, u often have to wait a good few months for council property's. Cant wait to stretch my legs and arms lol. Deep psycho doing it again lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2011)

Yeah baby!! This is what I start my day off with every day!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5QYIlgRg9TY


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2011)

And this one gets listened to at least once a day too....If you haven't heard it, give a listen its a riot. I love the soundtrack put to it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYNElZc5G4c

It's actually better without the vid, just put on your speakers and blast it and let the soundtrack move through your body


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

kool mate, hows the casey smokin?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> kool mate, hows the casey smokin?


Haha what a stoner. Just told you on your thread, did you forget or prolly just didna catch it. I'll be sampling it either tonight or tomorrow. Day 2 in a paper bag, it's not cured but dry enough for a nibble : !). DST you were right man, those nugs have some weight..going to come out to a little more than I thought!


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha what a stoner. Just told you on your thread, did you forget or prolly just didna catch it. I'll be sampling it either tonight or tomorrow. Day 2 in a paper bag, it's not cured but dry enough for a nibble : !). DST you were right man, those nugs have some weight..going to come out to a little more than I thought!


oh right lol i did miss it in my rush through the posts this morning. Ur right I AM a stoner to be sure to be sure


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> oh right lol i did miss it in my rush through the posts this morning. Ur right I AM a stoner to be sure to be sure


One of the best there is if i might add.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2011)

Takes one to know one, right ; ?)


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

You know I really have forgotten how it feels to be straight, it's just degrees of being stoned. It is a bind lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2011)

The little bumps (receptors) on your neurotransmitters have only one function. To process the cannaboids into that good feeling that we all are on a path to.


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

huh whah


----------



## DST (May 1, 2011)

aye well, be prepared to be in love HC, when the Casey gets you! and lets not go into the Engineers Dream.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2011)

Gotta go get cleaned up, going out to a bbq joint with my son. He just got his first real paying job so maybe I'll get treated for a change lol

True stuff westy no jive. D I'm going to enjoy some later on today! Running late, laters


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2011)

Schmooking some Casey Jones....very nice!


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Schmooking some Casey Jones....very nice!


Im doing the same and loving it but only got bout an 8th left


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2011)

What else ya got. You haven't taken down much recently, must have some coming up?


----------



## mr west (May 1, 2011)

i got a couple of cheese coming out and also bout halfy of engineers dream, which is making my casey last a bit longer lol. got me ten pre rolled blue peters ed's for golf in the mornings, should be dreamy lol


----------



## ghb (May 1, 2011)

ten joints in one round of golf, that will be a long game alright. 

enjoy


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2011)

And a couple of more red strains besides the pink Livers x Cherrycheese, this girl is a Black Rose at 57 days


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2011)

And finally, last but not least....Black Sour Bubble at day 34!


----------



## mr west (May 2, 2011)

Its a real shame u cant taste the colour.


----------



## DST (May 2, 2011)

sounds like a skittles ad Westy.....lol.


----------



## mr west (May 2, 2011)

DST said:


> sounds like a skittles ad Westy.....lol.



I did look at embeding a skittels ad. fuk it i will

[youtube]/v/eDlaJlb1ezg?fs=1&hl=en_US"></[/youtube]


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 2, 2011)

Your calico is even looking at the plants like "WTF? They're RED!"


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (May 2, 2011)

hey you, empty your box!

love lovelove love the pinks!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> Its a real shame u cant taste the colour.


Man I haven't tasted any colors since the old LSD-25 days lol!!



DST said:


> sounds like a skittles ad Westy.....lol.


And leave it to westy to find one lol...that was a riot mr west!



mr west said:


> I did look at embeding a skittels ad. fuk it i will
> 
> [youtube]/v/eDlaJlb1ezg?fs=1&hl=en_US"></[/youtube]





ColoradoLove said:


> Your calico is even looking at the plants like "WTF? They're RED!"


She seems to make it into a lot of the pics haha. Red pot...is that wild or what?!



Stoner.Barbie said:


> hey you, empty your box!
> 
> love lovelove love the pinks!


Hiya  k, I will if you will hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 2, 2011)

Black Sour Bubble male next to the female, before and after his haircut. Future breeding project ...





Black Sour Bubble clones that get flipped in 3 weeks...



Livers and Cherrycheese, 2 phenos. Sampling the candy store pheno right now. Buds are all calyxs and with an insane amount of trics, yummy smell just not much of a taste yet but will improve with a cure...this sample was cut 4 days ago. Visually the buds look very similiar to my Ice. The stone is all there, after 4 hits from a clean bubbler, I can tell this weed is going to be a lotta fun! Thanks bro, hope to return the favor with some Purple 10 crosses


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2011)

how ya doing aitch?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 3, 2011)

Whats going on godfather


----------



## chb444220 (May 3, 2011)

damn mannn... u got urself a nice collection of sum very sexy lookin plants!!! ive been trying and tryng to get a strain with any kind of color in it! lol. adn STILL havin no luck. im hopin this Floja (Flo x Double Purple oja) might show me a little purple during flowering.. but not getting my hopes up... but the strains u got goin are sum of the most colorful and awesome lookin plants ive seen man... ive been tryin forever to find 1.. adn youve got a bunch of them. lol. lucky. anywayz... great grow man. i LOVE stoppin by the thread and droolin over all the amazing pics


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 3, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> damn mannn... u got urself a nice collection of sum very sexy lookin plants!!! ive been trying and tryng to get a strain with any kind of color in it! lol. adn STILL havin no luck. im hopin this Floja (Flo x Double Purple oja) might show me a little purple during flowering.. but not getting my hopes up... but the strains u got goin are sum of the most colorful and awesome lookin plants ive seen man... ive been tryin forever to find 1.. adn youve got a bunch of them. lol. lucky. anywayz... great grow man. i LOVE stoppin by the thread and droolin over all the amazing pics


Haha thanks bro : !) Just think if I wasn't burnt out on taking pics. And I could figure out my lighting probs lol. Shit I have a lot of time this week (raining all week, FEMA has been surveying the flood damage around the state all week, lot of areas declared disaster areas), maybe I'll put my photographer hat and see if if I can get some magazine quality shots up lol. Couple of weeks or so and I'll plenty of seeds, just pm me brother


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 3, 2011)

Here's a look at a few grams of hash that I made last night and the different grades by screen and run...


----------



## mr west (May 3, 2011)

not as wel as u it seems lol i want some hash lol, damn it lol.


----------



## DST (May 3, 2011)

looks like it will melt you HC.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2011)

top draw bubble man looks golden. glad you like the new tweed hc, i reckon the candy pheno is livers dom for sure. enjoy man. ill look forward to the p10 crosses!


----------



## chb444220 (May 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha thanks bro : !) Just think if I wasn't burnt out on taking pics. And I could figure out my lighting probs lol. Shit I have a lot of time this week (raining all week, FEMA has been surveying the flood damage around the state all week, lot of areas declared disaster areas), maybe I'll put my photographer hat and see if if I can get some magazine quality shots up lol. Couple of weeks or so and I'll plenty of seeds, just pm me brother


lol. yeaa man id love to see sum more pics.. this thread is always full of amazing pics!! my female floja is a couple weeks into flowering... and i noticed that alot of the new leaves at the very top of the plant are coming up about 25%-50% purple.. adn all dont the main cola the new/baby leaves are purple underneath.. hoping this is a good sign. lol. and i have 2 floja males goin right now... soo im hopin to collect sum pollen from them and make sum seeds... ill PM ya in a few weeks or so. hopefully ill have sum xtra seeds of my own too. =) your pics are always great tho.. u should post sum of those lovely ladies in my other thread i got goin.. the "Frostiest Buds" thread. i think u may have posted in there b4...? not sure. but anywayzzzz. those pics need to be seen by other people. lol. heres the link to that thread. made it a while ago. and it seems to be gettin pretty popular. =)

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/330370-whos-got-fostiest-buds-lets-219.html#post5675625


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 4, 2011)

mr west said:


> not as wel as u it seems lol i want some hash lol, damn it lol.


Haha all is not as it seems all of the time. I'd love to be turning you on to it though. How's it going...princess must be showing now?



DST said:


> looks like it will melt you HC.


Yupper your right my friend! Such a rainy week a little melting may be just what the dr ordered. I'm about ready to build an ark lol



chb444220 said:


> lol. yeaa man id love to see sum more pics.. this thread is always full of amazing pics!! my female floja is a couple weeks into flowering... and i noticed that alot of the new leaves at the very top of the plant are coming up about 25%-50% purple.. adn all dont the main cola the new/baby leaves are purple underneath.. hoping this is a good sign. lol. and i have 2 floja males goin right now... soo im hopin to collect sum pollen from them and make sum seeds... ill PM ya in a few weeks or so. hopefully ill have sum xtra seeds of my own too. =) your pics are always great tho.. u should post sum of those lovely ladies in my other thread i got goin.. the "Frostiest Buds" thread. i think u may have posted in there b4...? not sure. but anywayzzzz. those pics need to be seen by other people. lol. heres the link to that thread. made it a while ago. and it seems to be gettin pretty popular. =)
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/330370-whos-got-fostiest-buds-lets-219.html#post5675625


Hey brudder thanks for all of the good vibes! I'll be doing some more spluffing in about 2 weeks...I think a good tip is to remove the male from the flower room before he contanimates the entire room lol!!! Each little flower pod must have about a billion pollen particals hehe. I have posted in your thread before but your right, I should let the rest of riu seem them too. I hate to say it but when you deal with dank nugs every day you tend to take the beauty of a bud for granted.

Good luck on your upcoming breeding project and it sounds like you have a colorful harvest coming up!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEi7GPkxfsE

It's been a couple of lifetimes Donna but I still miss you every day...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 4, 2011)

Hey H.C, just going to go looking around for some bubble bag's. What size did you get?


----------



## chb444220 (May 4, 2011)

heyy watsup. heyy just found this cool ass program that i guess sum1 on here created.. and just wanted to share the link with you guys... sum of u may already use it.. but i never heard of it.. adn i think its just great. heres a link to the thread where the creater talks about it
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/345468-free-grow-software.html

and heres the link to the page where u can download it.

http://herbiq.codeplex.com/releases/view/64851


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 4, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey H.C, just going to go looking around for some bubble bag's. What size did you get?


I would prolly recommend either 4 bags or 5. You have your first bag which is usually a 20 or 25 micron size and the last two to go in are your work bags, like around a 220 and then a 160. After that it gets a little trickier... out of the 40s 70s 90s and 120s I would go with a 40 and a 90 or if you cant find a set with the 90 my next choice would be a 40 and a 70. Smooking some full melt from the 70 bag right now as a matter a fact lol, it taste like lighter fluid, destroys your lungs but man you don't need much!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 4, 2011)

Day 5 for the beast.....woof ; !)



Behind me is a 4 x 6 oil painting of a Manila sunset...it hides the doorway to my garden room hehe


----------



## mr west (May 4, 2011)

u make it look spooky lol staring through the foliage lol, more beastly


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 4, 2011)

mr west said:


> u make it look spooky lol staring through the foliage lol, more beastly


Haha I was going for some sort of effect! There...I just made it spookier and I'm going to send it over to your crib lol hang on!


----------



## DST (May 4, 2011)

That sure is a beast, the one in the foreground that is!! hoho


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 4, 2011)

DST said:


> That sure is a beast, the one in the foreground that is!! hoho


Trust me, I'm a tad beastly lately. Maybe that's why my chick hasen't come over lately hehe. Just letting my freak flag fly my brother!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

let the freak run free hc! that things a beauty. the knuckles on the stem look like a pikey prize fighters.


----------



## Hemlock (May 5, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEi7GPkxfsE
> 
> It's been a couple of lifetimes Donna but I still miss you every day...


I hear you Bro. God Bless take care


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> let the freak run free hc! that things a beauty. the knuckles on the stem look like a pikey prize fighters.


Morning brudder! Taking a page out of your book this run...growing some bushes lol. Talk to ya!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

morning fella! right on! trees FTW


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2011)

Who's the avy of : ?)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

yours truly buddy


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2011)

Shit ya got bigger kahonas than I lol. We start posting partial face shots and donny puts his right on his avy. Haha that's a good one bro ya got me crackin up and down


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

that could be anyone man lol i dont fear the day i get popped. in fact i half expected it already. occupational hazard n all that eh..... every day a blessing man 

besides if it came down heavy, im bang to rights with the setup i have going. you can imagine it, yes your honour the eight 6 ft tall plants are all for me...


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2011)

Yeah really, I don't worry about riu. As long as a person is not stupid about it lol. That would have to be the most inefficient use of a feds time to try and piece together clues here and there to nail someone, barring the couple who produce a ton a year. Besides my shit is usually worded pretty guardedly when it comes to that hehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

yeah man i hear that if your producing tons you shouldn't be on riu lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2011)

Speaking of awesome females vocalists!!!! Crank it loud!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MShJ8h7cEbE


----------



## DST (May 5, 2011)

i would agree hc, riu might get you in to trouble after you have had the visit, but it would take a lot of manpower to go through a website like this to get what? Loads of data that means not a great deal without solid evidence, after all, what is real on the internet, I know I find all my pics at the local libray and just steel em and post em here. I really can't even grow bamboo.....la de da.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2011)

Actually that's a very good point, lot of evidence on a computer. What would be the quickest way to destroy that evidence?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 5, 2011)

I dont know man, i deleted my hard drive once, but forgot about all the internet shit i had.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2011)

Hey bro...I'm going to be in that "outa weed club" that your in after tomorrow...should be fun lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 6, 2011)

Alright brother. Sorry, i had to log-off the other day just as was about to ask you about the bubble bag's mate! How's it anyway man.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2011)

Hey hey cindy bro!! Doing good now, ask me again tomorrow lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 6, 2011)

Good to hear it. Ive not had alot of time to chill never mind get on the board's latley. Baby on the way, moving house... along with all the added bullshit that come's with the clown's in the town lol. But what you gonna do eh!


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2011)

wot ya doing tomoz aitch?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Good to hear it. Ive not had alot of time to chill never mind get on the board's latley. Baby on the way, moving house... along with all the added bullshit that come's with the clown's in the town lol. But what you gonna do eh!


Baby on the way??!!??? No way, shoot bro I guess I dun know much about cha. Didna even know ya had a woman lol Cool cool, your first?



mr west said:


> wot ya doing tomoz aitch?


I'll be outa smoke after today...been a long time since I've gone a day without toking up. Trying to be the optimist about it though lol. Just thinking how high I'll get when I do have weed again.


----------



## mr west (May 6, 2011)

Itll be like getting high for free wen u straighten up lol. Yeah cindys in the same club as me lol, dont think its his first tho.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> watermelon blunt wraps full of deep psychosis


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2011)

Bubbler full of Casey Jones. Got some casey and ice crosses coming out soon. Among a shitload of others. Just counted how many dif strains there are in flower right now. Twevle lol, what a goober I am hehe


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (May 6, 2011)

good morning! how is it rolling in the cave? hope its going good.might be moving, don't know yet, waiting on a phone call.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2011)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> good morning! how is it rolling in the cave? hope its going good.might be moving, don't know yet, waiting on a phone call.


Heya sb going pretty good in the cave...not so sure about the rest of the country this side of the Mississippi. Half of it is under water, my state included. May have to head for the hills lol. My cousins live at the top of the mtn a few miles away and they have gotten a few inches of snow the last couple of nights lol.

Sending good vibes for you and your family, I'm sure your keeping everything sane over there. Good luck baby, love yas ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2011)

Been a while since anyone has seen this gang. Romulan day 7, stud on the left and one of the girls on the right....


----------



## curious old fart (May 6, 2011)

looking good.


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2011)

All three Roms.....The two girls appear to be the same phenotype


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2011)

Cheeseberry Haze day 7, this is the better of two females....



She's a bit of a N hog...


----------



## chb444220 (May 6, 2011)

those look great man. very branchy. looks like it'd be great for cloning. do u keep those ladies outside?? im gettin ready to take sum clones to throw outdoors... i live in new england tho.. soo i only have a few months i can grow outdoors... tehres not a big window.. soo i wanna take advantage of it ya know? any tips on keeping bugs away? ill be doin it guerrilla style.. and last year.. my white widow got 5 ft tall.. but had sluck and sum other funky lookin bugs at every node!! and my leaves were stripped! i had 1 lil bud at the top that was like 1 inch big.... lol. soo i wanna try 2 avoid that this time. i stick them right in the ground.. no pots or anything.. adn i dig a hole.. fill it with Miracle Grow Moisture Control Garden Soil.. and stick them right in there. hopefully u DO grow outdoors...a dn i didnt ask u all these questions 4 no reason. lol. sorry im rambling.. im a lil high. well.. really high.


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 6, 2011)

What up HC! Haven't been by in awhile. Looks like the ladies are doing well. (and the dudes are too)

I would think a couple gallons of water and a large hammer would be a quick and effective way of "disabling" a computer. However, I've heard that large magnets will wipe everything instantly. Like if you got a beast magnet then just slapped it on your tower. Wiped! Not sure how large a magnet you would need though, but that would be super quick! Fire might work too!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 6, 2011)

Some good and interesting plant's there Highlander! Not sure about the strains to say but i bet they'r killer man! Only the best for the cave-man! lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> those look great man. very branchy. looks like it'd be great for cloning. do u keep those ladies outside?? im gettin ready to take sum clones to throw outdoors... i live in new england tho.. soo i only have a few months i can grow outdoors... tehres not a big window.. soo i wanna take advantage of it ya know? any tips on keeping bugs away? ill be doin it guerrilla style.. and last year.. my white widow got 5 ft tall.. but had sluck and sum other funky lookin bugs at every node!! and my leaves were stripped! i had 1 lil bud at the top that was like 1 inch big.... lol. soo i wanna try 2 avoid that this time. i stick them right in the ground.. no pots or anything.. adn i dig a hole.. fill it with Miracle Grow Moisture Control Garden Soil.. and stick them right in there. hopefully u DO grow outdoors...a dn i didnt ask u all these questions 4 no reason. lol. sorry im rambling.. im a lil high. well.. really high.


Yo bro whats going on. PM me what part of ne your in ; !) I do grow outdoors typically also, but decided not to this year ( although I do have a bowl with OF and 25 fully rooted SB C-4 cuttings in it that have been on hold for a couple of weeks and have absolutley no place for them : )



ColoradoLove said:


> What up HC! Haven't been by in awhile. Looks like the ladies are doing well. (and the dudes are too)
> 
> I would think a couple gallons of water and a large hammer would be a quick and effective way of "disabling" a computer. However, I've heard that large magnets will wipe everything instantly. Like if you got a beast magnet then just slapped it on your tower. Wiped! Not sure how large a magnet you would need though, but that would be super quick! Fire might work too!


Hey clove hope things are going well! Through up pic of your Vortex man...she must be a month into flower by now.



Cindyguygrower said:


> Some good and interesting plant's there Highlander! Not sure about the strains to say but i bet they'r killer man! Only the best for the cave-man! lol.


Shhh...research the Romulan hehe


Hey yall remember the movie Stripes and the scene when they are all getting their haircut when they first get to boot camp? Well that exactly how I looked a little while ago. Yup I buzzed my locks. Prolly not quite like donnys but its pretty tight lol. Lost the scruff too. Freak flag is flying at half mast, smoking the last of the hash now and only have one bud for tonight. And das est it folks


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 6, 2011)

Alright bro. Just getting some relaxation time atlast lol, enjoying a couple sweeeeet number's and was thinking about using up this trim, ect. Ive got. As i was saying im real keen on getting the bag's to make some bubble hash. I'm going to make some cookies tomorow. got good trim, and around 10g. of shake i got from a friend  Just a bit para about cooking the arse out it lol.I know its pretty low-tech, but any info, like a 101 on the do's n dont's would help bro.
So what's the word on the bubble bag's i was shout you for befor gettin some lol 

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 7, 2011)

So jock are you going to keep me in suspence on the bubble bag's thing you asked me to give you a shout about before going looking to get me some lmao. Take it you'r rocking in that cave bro. Well if the weather's crappy then get in the indoors sun and do some gardening or baking, both if you can man lol.

catch you soon mate

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 7, 2011)

Haha I did man, guess I'll go find it for you lol. I gave you all the bag sizes...did ya miss it??


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 7, 2011)

Here's a shot of my Blueberry at day 8....



And this is my bb cut at a little under 8 weeks...


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 7, 2011)

Black Sour Bubble...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 7, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha I did man, guess I'll go find it for you lol. I gave you all the bag sizes...did ya miss it??


Just caught them there bro. But a wee bitty confused. Not really looked into them that deep lol. I was hoping to catch you there mate, i put a link up on my thread at what ones i one's i was looking at if you can take a butchers and chime in with what you think mate!

cindy


----------



## ghb (May 8, 2011)

i love your blueberry, where did you get that from? looks delish


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 8, 2011)

Whats going on ghb....all the info on that BB is in the smoke report below. By far the best smelling/tasting strain in my stable, like bazooka joe bubble gum only way stronger


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 8, 2011)

Was just talking to las about my SB C-4 cut.....There are a couple of dozen of them here in the bowl that are in a bit of a holding pattern lol. They have been in there for a couple of weeks and it's kind of like suspended animation for them. They take up no room and I just keep them in the dining room under natural light.

The group below them are Calizhar and they are almost ready to be flipped. They produce a very heavy, dense cola in a short amount of time. I have a group of them right now at 6 weeks in 1.7 gal containers, another group in 1 gal containers and then these which hold just under a half gal. Shooting for 10 grams or so each they will go under the 400 in a 5 sq ft area. The 400 runs very cool and it's easy to get the plants within 8 inches. Crazy amount of lumens at that distance. Right now there are 6 Calizhar and 6 C-4 in there at 5 1/2 weeks



C-4 the sb cut....


And this is what the Calizhar looks like....


----------



## Hemlock (May 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Was just talking to las about my SB C-4 cut.....There are a couple of dozen of them here in the bowl that are in a bit of a holding pattern lol. They have been in there for a couple of weeks and it's kind of like suspended animation for them. They take up no room and I just keep them in the dining room under natural light.
> 
> The group below them are Calizhar and they are almost ready to be flipped. They produce a very heavy, dense cola in a short amount of time. I have a group of them right now at 6 weeks in 1.7 gal containers, another group in 1 gal containers and then these which hold just under a half gal. Shooting for 10 grams or so each they will go under the 400 in a 5 sq ft area. The 400 runs very cool and it's easy to get the plants within 8 inches. Crazy amount of lumens at that distance. Right now there are 6 Calizhar and 6 C-4 in there at 5 1/2 weeks
> 
> ...


Looks like my Veg room..LOL..


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Was just talking to las about my SB C-4 cut.....There are a couple of dozen of them here in the bowl that are in a bit of a holding pattern lol. They have been in there for a couple of weeks and it's kind of like suspended animation for them. They take up no room and I just keep them in the dining room under natural light.
> 
> The group below them are Calizhar and they are almost ready to be flipped. They produce a very heavy, dense cola in a short amount of time. I have a group of them right now at 6 weeks in 1.7 gal containers, another group in 1 gal containers and then these which hold just under a half gal. Shooting for 10 grams or so each they will go under the 400 in a 5 sq ft area. The 400 runs very cool and it's easy to get the plants within 8 inches. Crazy amount of lumens at that distance. Right now there are 6 Calizhar and 6 C-4 in there at 5 1/2 weeks
> 
> ...


...........


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2011)

killing it stone dead as usual HC! your choice of cuts look awesome. how was the black sour bubble? are the beans intentional? from the rose father right?


----------



## las fingerez (May 8, 2011)

thats some funky black sour bud bro  amongst other great things


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> killing it stone dead as usual HC! your choice of cuts look awesome. how was the black sour bubble? are the beans intentional? from the rose father right?


Welllll....noo. I think the only strain that was pollinated by the BR was the BR female. At least that was the plan lol. Darn little Casey guy fooked everyone else in there. BR x BR and everyone else x Casey Jones. The BSB bro is fucking great too!! Quick dried and only at 6 weeks it's very potent and extemely nice on the pallet! Six of them going in real soon 



las fingerez said:


> thats some funky black sour bud bro  amongst other great things


Thanks baby 

I had better be careful, peeps are going to start talking


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 8, 2011)

hahahah slow down casey! how does the black rose taste? ive been dying to crack the black cherry kush i have from the same black rose line.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 8, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahahah slow down casey! how does the black rose taste? ive been dying to crack the black cherry kush i have from the same black rose line.


Yeah I know, right lol. I have sampled a couple of quick dried bowls this weekend of the bsb...just went upstairs to give them a whiff. If the smell even comes out a little bit in the taste, it's going to be awesome! Very very sweet smell, candy-like, just a little like my bb with the bazooka joe smell and maybe a little skunk buried real deep?

Just got a call back from one of my customers...back to work outside tomorrow. Picture perfect weather in the forcast for this week. Real nice setting for this job site too, I'm stoked


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 9, 2011)

Good to hear you've got a nice job coming up HC. Those pics are looking stellar too! Those beans got me thinking and I shot you a PM.

I'll throw a shot of the Vortex up tonight. Shes like 28 days in under 260w of CFL. Nothing spetacular yet, but this was just a sexing run and I've got some clones of her that'll end up outside and under my 600. I'm gonna flip my Jillybean and Qleaner this Sunday. Keep ya fingers crossed for more girlies!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 9, 2011)

CLove The Green Avenger (swhat tga stands for : ). Very interested in following all three of those man, grown them all but only had 1 Jilly to play with. There is the candy store pheno to look for...I think that's the most potent Jilly pheno, but the one that I had was a wonderful daytime smoke and smelled like orange/vanilla, the Creamcicle pheno! 

Just getting home from work, watering a few girls and getting some cups into me and now it's time to break out the bong ; !)


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2011)

no rest for u workers, there's an economy to bolster lol. How ya doing Aitch? I still got 3 plants left to chop by the end of the week lol. >>>>>>>>>>>>>> cheese


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> no rest for u workers, there's an economy to bolster lol. How ya doing Aitch? I still got 3 plants left to chop by the end of the week lol. >>>>>>>>>>>>>> cheese


Doing pretty good man, looks like it's going to be another nice day! What strains are they?


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2011)

Cheese, livers and casey lol. the casey is youngets at 7.5 week 12 and the rest are over 9 weeks so its good to chop lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2011)

Westy is going to smoke the casey and be like...why do I want to get up and clean the house? lol! Mine was perfect right at 8 weeks. Do you ever check the trics anymore or just go by how the plant looks


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Westy is going to smoke the casey and be like...why do I want to get up and clean the house? lol! Mine was perfect right at 8 weeks. Do you ever check the trics anymore or just go by how the plant looks


nah i jus take em by age these days lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2011)

Hi ho hi ho........laters


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 10, 2011)

Off to work you go!

Not sure how I ended up running so much TGA stuff at once. Guess I just wanted to get all 3 sexed and be done with it. My next unsexed runs are going to be Cali Connections Blackwater, Tahoe OG, and Larry OG or Sour D. You should check out some of their gear HC!

http://thecaliconnectionltd.co.uk/index2.php


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2011)

I would love to and have heard tons of good stuff about their gear but I have a couple of years worth of seeds to go through and find keepers of each one too lol. Speaking of which, I've been trying to decide which strain/s I should pop next. Chamber has mostly Casey (fully rooted), Romulans, Cheeseberry Haze, DOG kush and several others.They will all be potted soon.

Took some pics from the job site today....let's see how they came out. It was damn windy lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2011)

View from work looking west...tried for a panamaranic look


----------



## ghb (May 10, 2011)

lovely views, are they the rockies?

are you a roofer by any chance? not a silly question now is it?...............


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2011)

ghb said:


> lovely views, are they the rockies?
> 
> are you a roofer by any chance? not a silly question now is it?...............


I've done plenty of roofing but that's real hard work and my business is easier lol. Note,,, easier haha not easy

I'll give you a hint...the british used this waterway during the revolutionary war.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2011)

During the war of 1812 they came up from down cofs way. Big mistake. Much of a history buff cof?


----------



## ghb (May 10, 2011)

ok, google here i come, but seriously what has you being on a roof have to do with work?


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2011)

my history sucks lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2011)

ghb said:


> ok, google here i come, but seriously what has you being on a roof have to do with work?


Haha, I can answer that...I work on houses ; !)



mr west said:


> my history sucks lol


Evening Mr Mcwesty. How's it going


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2011)

its going well mate all my veg plants have been moved, we'll take the rest of the plants through the week and dismantle the tent by friday. Going golf tomoz yay. LGP is making me some cheesey blue peters while we watch the eurovision song contest semi finals lmfaro. Crazy europeans singing songs in there native languages mostly lol. Very strange stuff lol. How ya doing ?


----------



## curious old fart (May 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> During the war of 1812 they came up from down cofs way. Big mistake. Much of a history buff cof?


little bit, man repeats himself.

 
cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> its going well mate all my veg plants have been moved, we'll take the rest of the plants through the week and dismantle the tent by friday. Going golf tomoz yay. LGP is making me some cheesey blue peters while we watch the eurovision song contest semi finals lmfaro. Crazy europeans singing songs in there native languages mostly lol. Very strange stuff lol. How ya doing ?


Yeah doing good thanks. This job is going a bit ahead of schedule, looks like I'll have friday off. Sounds like you have a handle on things stealth wise ya think their coming the first of next week, huh. It will be nice to get everything back in order. Yupper if my chick were here, I'm sure we would be watching some stupid thing too. jklgplol. Our tastes are total opposite. They say opposite attract.....why??

If you get a chance, snap a shot of your Casey. Just watered some girls, time to get high!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> little bit, man repeats himself.
> 
> 
> cof


Well, when Troy was discovered by the German archeologist, his name escapes me, he excavated 9 civilizations of ancient Troy stacked one on top of the other. Nah I was talking about the british trying to invade near the mouth of the big m.


----------



## mr west (May 10, 2011)

my casey dunt look as good as it could be. It grew too tall and singed its heads on the light a and the buds are fairy small, also the mites have had a good go at her lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> my casey dunt look as good as it could be. It grew too tall and singed its heads on the light a and the buds are fairy small, also the mites have had a good go at her lol


Hmmm someone else in the tent getting all of your attention?? It is mite season, I hear ya its a bit of work staying ahead of them. I have a nice one that is 2 weeks in and 4 or 5 of her babies ready to be potted. They will be the third generation of the Casey. Thinking I'll get decent weight off her. Got a shitload of single cola Calizhars and C-4 at 6 wks in and a shit load more that are about ready to be flipped


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 11, 2011)

Sup Bro. Just in to drop of a bug shot as requested lol. ( advice peep's. dont piss-off a highlander lol ) Hers's a pop-corn bud foe ya bruver!

With the Blunt for later. Got an App. and CANT smoke before i go 

Later mate

cindy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> my casey dunt look as good as it could be. It grew too tall and singed its heads on the light a and the buds are fairy small, also the mites have had a good go at her lol


My casey got bonzied too lol. When i topped her at 3rd node, the stem was really thich and it was real hollow looking down, ( should have pinched it ) Anyway, i think air got into one of the two new tops and one whole branch went fat and after choping it off, it was all soft up near top. It didnt clone either so i just threw her in to see what it would give and whats there is'nt much but sure is tidy  I'm sure your's is too westy!!!!!
Got a new C.J sprouted yest. 

catch ya cave man


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 11, 2011)

ghb said:


> ok, google here i come, but seriously what has you being on a roof have to do with work?


Do you need another clue ; ?)



Cindyguygrower said:


> My casey got bonzied too lol. When i topped her at 3rd node, the stem was really thich and it was real hollow looking down, ( should have pinched it ) Anyway, i think air got into one of the two new tops and one whole branch went fat and after choping it off, it was all soft up near top. It didnt clone either so i just threw her in to see what it would give and whats there is'nt much but sure is tidy  I'm sure your's is too westy!!!!!
> Got a new C.J sprouted yest.
> 
> That's good bro that you have a new casey sprouted, it's real nice smoke and has some power to it. Thanks again to the godfadder lol!!
> ...


----------



## ghb (May 11, 2011)

i did start looking but you know how it is............. sweet locale though

they didn't teach me american history in school, they only told us about the wars that england actually won lol.

when you bought the blueberry beans did you have to pop many seeds to find that pheno that you have?, i have not seen a bluebery like it, it seems the real deal.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 11, 2011)

So you doin a bit graft highlander lol, i'm done, had sauna, few pints and chilling atlast. No sun otside today, so just staying in me own sun house 
Hope your rocking cave man 

peace
cindy


----------



## Bobotrank (May 11, 2011)

::head shake::

Whoa, where am I? Man, has it been a crazy past couple of weeks brother! Just dipping in to say high before it all gets maddening again. How are you doing? Sounds like the garden is ripping right now! Catch ya on the flip


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Do you need another clue ; ?)


I know where you are HC! And it ain't the Rockies! Don't wanna out you/ruin the game for ghb.

This is what the Rockies look like ghb!

Summertime



Me and my roommate in the winter time!



So what are the seeds you have to choose from HC? We'll help you pick the next ones


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 11, 2011)

That looks soo sweet man! I like the jagged peaks you have there!!

Bump these mountains : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 11, 2011)

The peaks here are more rounded....


----------



## mr west (May 11, 2011)

Thats what she said aswell lol. Sup H? Cheese doing it for me today. Hit an 86 wen i played better ball with me mate today


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 11, 2011)

ghb said:


> i did start looking but you know how it is............. sweet locale though
> 
> they didn't teach me american history in school, they only told us about the wars that england actually won lol.
> 
> when you bought the blueberry beans did you have to pop many seeds to find that pheno that you have?, i have not seen a bluebery like it, it seems the real deal.


That BB was the second strain that I picked up after running WW for a while, and while I was beginning to get a good handle on growing I hadn't read anything on different phenotypes so I was totally clueless in that department. I had managed to keep a cutting of the ww going (everyone remember their first cloning attempts : ?). With the BB I was now able to clone but still didn't know much about different phenotypes. Out of that pack, which I grew outdoors, their were two good phenos with the other one possibly better than the one that I ended up with. And a couple of very very weird phenotypes were in that bunch too.



Cindyguygrower said:


> So you doin a bit graft highlander lol, i'm done, had sauna, few pints and chilling atlast. No sun otside today, so just staying in me own sun house
> Hope your rocking cave man
> 
> peace
> cindy


That sounds awesome bro!! Suana, brews, chillaxen,,,can I come over and play lol



Bobotrank said:


> ::head shake::
> 
> Whoa, where am I? Man, has it been a crazy past couple of weeks brother! Just dipping in to say high before it all gets maddening again. How are you doing? Sounds like the garden is ripping right now! Catch ya on the flip


Busy time of year for you too brobo! Hope you and you girl are well...and you have some very nice smoke to help you guys destress!!



ColoradoLove said:


> I know where you are HC! And it ain't the Rockies! Don't wanna out you/ruin the game for ghb.
> 
> This is what the Rockies look like ghb!
> 
> ...


That's a great idea and I was thinking about doing that a few days ago....I post a list up in a little while...after I catch my breath. Lovely afternoon delight ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> Thats what she said aswell lol. Sup H? Cheese doing it for me today. Hit an 86 wen i played better ball with me mate today


That sounds like one of your better scores westy...and it's early still lol. The cheese maybe?? Had a real easy day today, my gal had the day off so she tagged along and helped out and we ended getting home from work at like 2. Bankers would be envious of my hours this week lol


----------



## mr west (May 11, 2011)

It was only better cuz my mate hada good game. I did have a good day too but he gets them scores on his own lol, id be lucky to break 100 still lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 11, 2011)

The days are dragging on this harvest lol. Still quick drying....might be time to make a sacrafice to the cause hehe


----------



## ghb (May 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That BB was the second strain that I picked up after running WW for a while, and while I was beginning to get a good handle on growing I hadn't read anything on different phenotypes so I was totally clueless in that department. I had managed to keep a cutting of the ww going (everyone remember their first cloning attempts : ?). With the BB I was now able to clone but still didn't know much about different phenotypes. Out of that pack, which I grew outdoors, their were two good phenos with the other one possibly better than the one that I ended up with. And a couple of very very weird phenotypes were in that bunch too.


mixing that with dst's exodus nanner pollen would make my blue cheese seem puny to say the least, have a word mate


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 11, 2011)

So I just remembered that the Black Rose has been in the dining room waiting for her darn seeds to mature lol. She is at 9 1/2 weeks and everytime that I have checked the seeds, they have been soft. I put her in there a few days ago. Shoot I'm getting hard dark seeds from plants that are 6 weeks in lol. So I figured if she is not going to finish her seeds I'll chop her. Snipped off a few buds to quick dry and sure enough...a hard shelled seed! Still a bit light but for now the BR gets a reprieve. I tell ya though, a handful of her buds and it looks like your holding strawberries!!

I hear some DOG's woofin lol. Feeding time


----------



## ghb (May 11, 2011)

can we get any cave shots? i haven't seen it, i feel left out in the cold


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 11, 2011)

Next time a do a shoot, absolutely. I was just going through my journal to find that pic of the mountain and I saw tons of pics of the cave


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 11, 2011)

With seeds HC, i usually let them mature 5-6 weeks. and they come out nice n dark. when do you usually pollenate?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> With seeds HC, i usually let them mature 5-6 weeks. and they come out nice n dark. when do you usually pollenate?


I put the BR in about a week and a half before I put the male in. Same with the Casey. So it's just going on 5 weeks that they have been spluffed. Just checked a quick dried bud of the br and the seeds look much better. Some look done and some look almost done. Thinking I'm ok, thanks for the advice I'm learning this as I go lol. Doing the Rom breeding a little dif. They went in at the same time, bout 13 days ago and now the Rom male has been isolated in a different part of the house and I'll just collect his pollen and brush it on. I collected some br pollen, let it dry real good and it's in the freezer. The beginning of my stock hehe

Thanks again T buddy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 11, 2011)

no prob hc, there a million ways to do it. i usually flower my male separate (under cfls or whatever) collect the jiss and spluff my female and put her back in the tent. the reason i do this is because i dont want a seeded plant. just a few branches.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 11, 2011)

ghb said:


> can we get any cave shots? i haven't seen it, i feel left out in the cold


GHB you inspired me lol let me pic a few out and I'll post em


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 11, 2011)

Some shots of the big flower room at lights out....12 dif strains lol. The big colas are calizhar and behind them against the wall are C-4 sb cut.That run is at 6.5 wks and the other run is at 2 weeks...... .DOG, Romulan, Cheeseberry Haze, Lemon Qleaner, Blueberry and Casey Jones


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 11, 2011)

The Anne Frank closet. 12 Calizhar and C-4 at 5.5 weeks....


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 11, 2011)

Lights out for 24 calizhar tonight, tomorrow will be day 1. They finish in 7.5 weeks with rock hard buds, and some kind of orangish smell to them. In a day or two they will get put in the anne frank closet under the 400




Part of the next run that gets flipped in a couple of weeks, L x CC candy pheno and pink pheno 



Gotta keep all of these strains going!!!!


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 11, 2011)

Damn you take some big clones!


----------



## mr west (May 12, 2011)

Very nice peek into the cave. Oh the fun i could have with that space lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 12, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That looks soo sweet man! I like the jagged peaks you have there!!
> 
> Bump these mountains : !)


Bumpy Ta Bump-Bump 
Great shot, how much is is selling for?


----------



## ghb (May 12, 2011)

loving the cave, especially anne franks closet, that light is inches from the canopy, maximum lumens alright, is that a 600?.

and with regards to clones i think bigger is always better, small ones root quicker but bigger ones are bigger, and what did i say about a third of the way through this sentence?.

and by the way highlander i did have a quick look through last night but could i fuck find and pics of the cave, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 12, 2011)

killing it as usual man, think its a 400 in the anne frank ghb. looks like a bang tidy weight to come out of it tho eh. tho its coolhooded maybe it is a 600 in there. 

i could really do with a cfl box for vegging like that i was thinking a little tent but a box is easier to disguise.

nice jungle buddy!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 12, 2011)

Hey thanks everyone!!

Having a couple of bong rips before I head out this morning....should have more time to shoot the shit after today. Finishing this job just in time, it's supposed to start raining tomorrow and not stop til the end of next week. Yikes! Flooding that's going on all around the lake for the past couple of weeks is crazy...people using boats to get to their house and shit like that.

Catch yas laters : !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 12, 2011)

Man sounds like that mississippi river shit goin on up there man. hope you dont end up having to float your way home. have a good one.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 12, 2011)

ghb said:


> loving the cave, especially anne franks closet, that light is inches from the canopy, maximum lumens alright, is that a 600?.
> 
> and with regards to clones i think bigger is always better, small ones root quicker but bigger ones are bigger, and what did i say about a third of the way through this sentence?.
> 
> and by the way highlander i did have a quick look through last night but could i fuck find and pics of the cave, thanks for sharing.


Hey ghb! Funny story with the anne frank closet. I was about half way through my first ever indoor grow and I met my current girlfriend. I obviously did not tell her about it and grew 9 oz of stinky WW right under her nose. Lots of scented candles lol it's pretty stealthy in there! Only once towards the end of the grow did she remark something like..."it smells like a skunk in here" towards the end of bloom.

Thats a 400 in there covering a 5 sq ft area...your right lots of lumens!! In that pic the light was about 7 or 8 inches above the top of the canopy

Have a dank evening : !)


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 12, 2011)

Good day sir, you sure are going to town with the cc x l bro. I suffocated one in an over watered peat pellet and caught a male when not in any possision to keep . But sure ive got one left, they'r all looking and sounding great man!

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 13, 2011)

Hope everyone is having a great friday, been a picture perfect week in the green hills....much needed vitamin D for folks fer chure!

I have quite a number of strains going right now (fookin understatement ; ), but because I don't have any pheno searching coming up I think it's about time to add a new strain or maybe two from the beans on deck lol. They are all compliments of the seed fairies and since I'm having a hard time deciding which one to start next, I thought that I would put up a list and let you all decide for me. Doesn't matter in the least to me which ones, they will all get run eventually! Thanks and I really appreciate everyones opinions : !)

Grape Ape x Hashberry
Uberkush x Deep Blue
Heibe/Shack x DPP/JTR
Deep Blue
Hashberry

I'll also post a list of the crosses that I made, that are going to be available to ya all. I haven't counted them but I think that there are like 7 or 8 different strains available and I want everyone to indulge...I have so many seeds that most of this run is not sellable.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2011)

uberkush x deep blue!

uberkush looked insane when cof threw pics up and the deep blue is a winner fo shizzle! not sellable but definitely shmokable eh  

have a good weekend fella


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the vote Don, and the info too. It's kinda nice because I'm not looking for anything in particular and I'm all set with a cash crop strain so pretty much all of those are destined for headstash. 

1 vote for Uber Kush x Deep Blue.

I haven't done any research on any of those strains so I pretty much know nothing about them, so any info input would be cool too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 13, 2011)

id run the deep blue too! DST is just about to flip his i think. 

i too have strains stacking up round me. im seriously considering a multi strain and a cash crop myself.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2011)

i think im doing a multi starin and a cash crop as well don. i think i'll pull in spare change from my 600 and smoke off of my 400 as well as sell some of that too. high yielders under the 6, headstash under the 4.


----------



## chb444220 (May 13, 2011)

holy shit man..... damnn.... never seen so many plant in 1 CORNER of a room! lol. how many clones was that u had laying around?? it was like anywehre where there was a flat surface... u had 10-20 clones... hahaha. im luck if i get 2 clones. i needa better veg box... i just got a square cardboard box thats 20 inches tall adn 18 inches wide.. =/ cant fit too many clones in there. anywayz... looks good man.. ou could stop takin clones... and be able to grow from the ones u have for the next year or so. lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2011)

oh, and my vote goes to thew Grape Ape x Hashberry. as ive always wanted hashberry, and i heard grape ape was one of the best purples out there


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 13, 2011)

Hey T what's going on man! Kool thanks for the vote!!

Just taking a bong break from trimming and flushing...couple of C-4 and the 2 Black Sour Bubble are being chopped this morning. I'll give the Black Rose another couple of days. Calizhar are almost done and are getting their final flush, 7 wks tomorrow for them, they come down the early next week. Other strains coming down next week too are (and everything is seeded with Casey ; ) Lemon Qleaner, Purple 10, Ice and the rest of the C-4


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2011)

how long have you been growing calizhar N c-4? do u check trichs or do you just kno by now. i kno ive been seeing the names alot. but never heard of em.


----------



## las fingerez (May 13, 2011)

u ever been in the military bro? ur operation is one of the clean and tidyest i've seen, everything even and green bro not a yellow leaf in site, even in the cloner lol 

great skills


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 13, 2011)

http://www.cornucopiaplus.com/grow.html

Hey las what's going on man! Busy or slow weekend? Slow one here it's looking like....my 16 year old son just got his first job recently and has been working weekends, so I'm not seeing him as much right now.

I know you guys are a tad far away but check out my nutrients that I use in the link above...my grow store guys' own product. Rick knows that I mention his product every now and then and shows his appreciation. Besides, we all come from generations of farmers up here hahahaha. Growing is in our blood. Funny though, my grandfather had a green thumb and my dad can't grow a tomatoe lol

Thanks a bunch las, appreciate it. And to answer your question, nope, went to college instead. Later


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 13, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> holy shit man..... damnn.... never seen so many plant in 1 CORNER of a room! lol. how many clones was that u had laying around?? it was like anywehre where there was a flat surface... u had 10-20 clones... hahaha. im luck if i get 2 clones. i needa better veg box... i just got a square cardboard box thats 20 inches tall adn 18 inches wide.. =/ cant fit too many clones in there. anywayz... looks good man.. ou could stop takin clones... and be able to grow from the ones u have for the next year or so. lol


I know man, right?!?! Got clones coming out the wazoo...vegging area will be pretty empty after next week so all of the clones will have a home then. I do a lot of short veg time, cram as many in as you can type op although I seem to be talking a page out of Don's book this run....growing fooking bushes man fooking bushes!! Those big ole Dogs are starting to approach my chest and I'm 6' tall lol. Roms and the Cheeseberry Hazes are not far behind. Even Casey is a big old bush!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> oh, and my vote goes to thew Grape Ape x Hashberry. as ive always wanted hashberry, and i heard grape ape was one of the best purples out there


Yes that one sounded quite interesting....need some more votes lol, I'll leave the voting open for a few more days : !)



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> how long have you been growing calizhar N c-4? do u check trichs or do you just kno by now. i kno ive been seeing the names alot. but never heard of em.


Bro I haven't been growing those strains very long, I just finished weeding out the phenotypes a couple of months ago of the Chimera gear I had. Those are the keepers of those strains, the calizhar is a good commercial product. Produces very hard, pretty frosty buds...good weight, quick finish. Being in the high tolerance gang I would give the potency a 6, most peeps prolly give it a little more. I can send you some calizhar crosses too and maybe you can find a good one. Potency should be better with the crosses as she was spluffed by the powerhouse, Casey Jones ; !)


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 13, 2011)

I'm voting for the Deep Blue or the Deep Blue x Uber!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 13, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> I'm voting for the Deep Blue or the Deep Blue x Uber!


Thanks Clove glad you piped in. I'm such an idiot sometimes lol....just realised this second what Deep Blue prolly is, Deep Purple x BB? Who made that cross, either the godfather maybe or that young fart perhaps. I'm not going to call him Old Fart anymore if he has kids he's bringing to school. Was it graduate school or something you were bring him to this morning ; ?)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 13, 2011)

blues is livers i believe. or is it it.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> blues is livers i believe. or is it it.


I'm sure someone will enlighten me lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2011)

HIgh brother. I'll second what las said first off. They'r happy looking plant's and what i would consider "veg. Porn". Nice mate 
Hope you'r smashing Cave Man.
( wait i did'nt mean Smashing "the" cave-man. Leave him well alone lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 14, 2011)

Cindy! Your making me laugh my friend lol. That's gotta be good, right ; !)

Something my hydro store guy said to me once about his nutes kinda stuck... less is better  Hey too funny...just barely remembered that I took a couple of pics last night lol. I'll take a peek and post em up!

Hope your doing fine brudder and having a good weekend, I'll talk to ya!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 14, 2011)

I started using this Ancient Forest, it's very rich humus from Alaska, a couple of runs ago and really liking what I'm seeing. Rick just got this in recently and was pretty excited about it lol. He said to look for excelerated growth and bigger plants and was looking for some feedback on it. After using it for a couple of runs the difference is quite noticable and I don't mix up without it any more. I also started adding more lime than I have been and it is really helping with the cal mag uptake on a couple of strains that had that problem




Casey Jones 3rd generation


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2011)

3rd gen mate has it been that long lol? Spoze its cuz i cant do anything at min seems like ive stood still


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 14, 2011)

thats the business man. how long are your clones when you take em?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> 3rd gen mate has it been that long lol? Spoze its cuz i cant do anything at min seems like ive stood still


Those were the first seeds that the fairy dropped off this winter! They have a good karma-lized history to them ; !)



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thats the business man. how long are your clones when you take em?


Haha hey T whats happenin! It really varies everytime but an ave might be 4" or so. Whoa purty fookin stoned bro hehe, schmooking a mix of C-4 and BSB lol

Hey you guys want to see what that new soil ammendment does? I just took some pics of the Casey and a couple of the woof woofs. just need to take a peek at them first. Oh and the ROM stud too


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 14, 2011)

cool, i take my clones at around 4" too. i find smaller clones root faster. Another thing, when i use foxfarm i always notice cal-mag issues towards the end, i think that the only area its lacking in i have never used ancient forest, but GH makes a soil called just right xtra and when i use this i never get cal mag issues and it has ancient forest in it.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 14, 2011)

Casey Jones 2nd gen day 15....


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 14, 2011)

Romulan stud day 15...... I'll prolly have to totally isolate him after today, I don't want any stray pollen floating around any more lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 14, 2011)

The two different tall DOG phenotypes with casey in the middle for comparison. The girl on the right is a beast with sativa characteristics and the girl on the left looks like her buds will stay tight to the stem. Very cool. I'm going to need longer bamboo shoots for the beast me thinks lol







I have two of these girls, they look like carbon copies...


----------



## mr west (May 14, 2011)

pot size might be something to do with it lol them 11ltr pots grow monsters lol


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 14, 2011)

The girls look great HC. Might have to look into that Ancient Forest. I run soil in the summer heat and DWC in the winter cold. How much lime do you generally add?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> pot size might be something to do with it lol them 11ltr pots grow monsters lol


Yeah don't they...I may go back to running those with some of the girls. 



ColoradoLove said:


> The girls look great HC. Might have to look into that Ancient Forest. I run soil in the summer heat and DWC in the winter cold. How much lime do you generally add?


Hey bro what going on. I was using 1 tsp per gal of soil and not seeing to much of a difference but I read recently the recommended amount was 1 -2 tbsp. Been see a marked improvment in the Calizhar which had a cal/mag deficiency the first couple of runs since I upped it!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 14, 2011)

Kool kool! Just sitting down to trim a couple of girls and my favorite show is on....Ancient Aliens on the History Channel


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 14, 2011)

Haha, do you believe!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Haha, do you believe!


There's no doubt in my mind. I even know which star system they came from.... ; )


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 14, 2011)

i have no doubt either, some things about early civilization dont add up without aliens lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i have no doubt either, some things about early civilization dont add up without aliens lol.


Always new you were smart T. Over the past 14,000 years, starting with the ancient Sumarians and with numerous cultures all over the globe since, it's always the same story with each cultere and with the same star system popping up in each one. So much ancient text out there that is all but forgotten. 

Very cool buddy


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 15, 2011)

Good Sunday morning!!!

Did quite a bit of trimming yesterday, I was planning on keeping my next run with the roms and dogs and everything for headstash and I prolly still will, or a lot of it anyways heh, but quite a bit of the trimming I did yesterday is so full of seeds that I'm going to have to keep most of this too lol. Good thing the anne frank closet is coming down next week too or I'd be fooked, no seeds in those babies. So strains that are drying right now are crossed with Casey and should be ready in a week or so. They are 1) Lemon Qleaner, 2) Void aka Purple 10, 3) Calizhar, 4) C-4, 5) Black Sour Bubble. Also Black Rose x Black Rose ; !). A couple that I don't think will produce mature seeds are Ice x Casey and Casey x Casey

Day 4 on the 24 single cola Calizhar. They are still in the nursey under the cfls and doing perfect! In a couple of days they will go under the 400. This could be an interesting run...might also be a way to shave a week off of the flowering time if I can put them in the closet with a week of flowering under their belt already...a harvest every 6.5 weeks out of there??

Rained hard yesterday, raining hard today, forcast is for rain for the next 7 days....hmm? Weird shit considering how much rain we have already had. Girls will get a lot of attention though, nice to be able to fall back on to something. Wow stoned to the bone on bsb already, it's getting hard to type. Must be time to rock then!!

Hope everyone is having a good one : !)


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2011)

easy Highlander mate. So are they totally seeded? There must be dust to smoke of it all tho urll be ok for a smoke wont ya.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 15, 2011)

funny thing, a few weeks ago when i was dry i went into my seeds that i harvest n dusted and de shelled em had enough to roll a joint of some year old dust n seed shell. but i was high as ever. the things we do.. smh


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 15, 2011)

mr west said:


> easy Highlander mate. So are they totally seeded? There must be dust to smoke of it all tho urll be ok for a smoke wont ya.


Oh they are totally seeded! I'll get plenty of good smoke from all those though. I should be fine for quite a while lol. The Calizhar are so chunky that you cant really see the seeds so I'm going to slip them in with the closet run  

Well guess what ALMOST slipped under my radar??? About to post a pic. I did not need two seeded runs in a row.

And I hear ya T, been smoking a lot of quick dry this week myself. I almost think that the heat activates the thc and increases the potency lol. Either that or this bsb is way strong. Could have a new favorite!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 15, 2011)

My short pheno DOG Kush.....



Is a full blown male day 15......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 15, 2011)

man you lettin em get big, dont forget to grab clones!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 15, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> man you lettin em get big, dont forget to grab clones!


I don't usually forget  Just potted some Romulan and Casey cuttings and a single Lemon Qleaner to keep that strain alive. Waiting on the DOGS and CBH to root. Looking like I'll be popping the Grape Ape crosses here pretty quick! Looking forward to that!! And of course one of my own crosses lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 15, 2011)

hope they make you proud!


----------



## mr west (May 15, 2011)

are u gonna harvest dog spluff?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 15, 2011)

Haha, hell yea. finally another dog male. spluffage is a must. or atleast clone him.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 15, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hope they make you proud!


Thanks man, me too. Talk about chucking pollen lol



mr west said:


> are u gonna harvest dog spluff?


I'm not sure westy. Couple of reasons...in the middle of the rom project and going to do some BSB back crossing next. Just found a good place to isolate my rom male. It's on the same floor as the flower rooms but its in a totally sealed room. It's like an attic. If I can find a place to islolate the male dog and put a light on him then I just might. What I'll prolly do is just hand it off to T hehe. I do have a collection of pollen started already, it's in the freezer. Black Rose.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Haha, hell yea. finally another dog male. spluffage is a must. or atleast clone him.


Yeah bro I checked the chamber this morning and the dogs are starting to root now too. Got three of the male dog cuttings and I don't need three lol. I'll get one to you ; !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 15, 2011)

id love one lol, id back cross to this headband i love so much.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 15, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> id love one lol, id back cross to this headband i love so much.


You got it then. I'll let the fairy take care of it as soon as the seeds are ready. Should be later this week.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 16, 2011)

Ongoing experiment with the Calizhar. The ones in the square rose pot were vegged for 5 weeks, the ones in the 1 gal bags were vegged for 3 weeks and the little girls in the box were vegged for 1.5 weeks. Those 24 will go under the 400 today.



Day 51 for the girl on the left and day 46 for the one on the right


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 16, 2011)

The run that's getting flipped this weekend, 5 L xCC, 7 Black Sour Bubble and 1 Black Rose.....


----------



## chb444220 (May 16, 2011)

nice pics as usual man.. love how beautiful ur clones come out. i always end up takin clones a couple weeks into flowering.. soo wen they finally root they grow all crazy (since im technically monster cropping) black sour bubble sounds awesomeeee


----------



## las fingerez (May 16, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> There's no doubt in my mind. I even know which star system they came from.... ; )


i used 2 like u HC but i'm off hahahaha just messing  friggin aliens, next it will be ghosts no doubt lmao 

i think if there was aliens they would take one look at us and just keep going... "haha look at them dumbos killing themselves and there planet, havent even worked out time travel or warp speed yet" lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 16, 2011)

And most of the next crop that's going in the run after in 6 weeks, Romulan, Casey Jones and 1 Lemon Qleaner. Prolly include a DOG and a Cheeseberry Haze. I'll veg the dog for a week or two less because they become monsters and just waiting on the cbh to root, they seem to be slower than the rest......


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 16, 2011)

And getting germed today ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 16, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> nice pics as usual man.. love how beautiful ur clones come out. i always end up takin clones a couple weeks into flowering.. soo wen they finally root they grow all crazy (since im technically monster cropping) black sour bubble sounds awesomeeee


Cool man thank. I usually take my cuttings sometime in the first week of flowering too, no mums.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 16, 2011)

i dont believe im keepin a mom this time either. just pilin up my veg and clonin off clones.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 16, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i used 2 like u HC but i'm off hahahaha just messing  friggin aliens, next it will be ghosts no doubt lmao
> 
> i think if there was aliens they would take one look at us and just keep going... "haha look at them dumbos killing themselves and there planet, havent even worked out time travel or warp speed yet" lol


Hey las what's going on! I tend to look at things from more of a scientific perspective than just dumb blind faith like so many do. Perhaps you know something that I don't? Feel free to inlighten us anytime bru.


----------



## curious old fart (May 16, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> And getting germed today ; !)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1603127


this is one of JDB's creation. The test run I had was a big hit.

 
cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2011)

Life is indeed good man!

your calizhars look awesome man. cant wait to see how the new run does. youve got your perpetual nailed tight bro. hows the flooding? i saw they opened the gates in the paper this morning. expecting 6meters of mud

stay safe man


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Life is indeed good man!
> 
> your calizhars look awesome man. cant wait to see how the new run does. youve got your perpetual nailed tight bro. hows the flooding? i saw they opened the gates in the paper this morning. expecting 6meters of mud
> 
> stay safe man


Yeah that's in cofs neck of the woods but on the other side of the Mississippi, bad here too but on a little bit smaller scale. Mostly folks near the lake. But it's a BIG friggen lake.

Perpetual is running pretty good now, thanks! Calizhar is a great commercial strain. No mums though haha, just the 24 that are on day 5 of flower now....they are going to be short fuking cuttings coming off them in a few days!!! I kinda wish I had a mum lol. Looking for a couple of qtrs out of those, thats about double what the closet produces every two months.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 16, 2011)

man you talkin lb's when you say qtr's yeah? mums the word HC!


----------



## Hemlock (May 16, 2011)

Looking Very Good HC!Might be puttin together a crew to go to Memphis,,,, got your tools...LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 16, 2011)

Mmmmm, summer is booked my friend, besides you couldn't afford me 

So what did you decide about your op?


----------



## mr west (May 16, 2011)

jus a high and buy from me oon my way tobed lol>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>;joint: livers defo doing it lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 16, 2011)

Yo westy. Just took a break from trimming to make dinner, now back to work until she gets here lol


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

Ive been sleeping till now, bet ur gone now tho mate. Hope alls well and dandy in the cave.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> cheese thismorning


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> this is one of JDB's creation. The test run I had was a big hit.
> 
> 
> cof


JDB as in the Romulan cut of the same name?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> Ive been sleeping till now, bet ur gone now tho mate. Hope alls well and dandy in the cave.>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> cheese thismorning


Haha gone where?!?!?? I have this week off, guilt free too lol. I think that most people who work outside here have a lot of this week off too man. Just raining miserably everday!


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

i ment gone away from the pootah


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2011)

Quick shot of what's coming down today...


----------



## Hemlock (May 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Mmmmm, summer is booked my friend, besides you couldn't afford me
> 
> So what did you decide about your op?


Gonna just lay way low and pull my plant count down. Ride it out.
These assholes are just feeding on each other, droppin like flies...


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2011)

Good luck buddy, you've got the karma to ride all of this out


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2011)

Well all of the DOG cuttings have rooted. That's the good news lol....the bad news is that dog #2, is throwing out male flower pods. I just binned all 6 of her clones. Number 2 and number 3 DOGs are identical but number 3 is fine. Caught the pods yesterday before the where mature enough to do any damage, picked off 15 or so and then a few new ones this morning so she is in kind of a watch and see situation. One very tall pheno, #4 is doing great although she's getting a bit close to the light...and the light is at 5 ft lol. Her bud look to be close to two weeks behind everyone else so maybe a 10 weeker? I wonder what pheno that one is! Have to ask the man when he's back.

Going to let the male dog cuttings get themselves a better root system going before I do anything with them ; !). The male that they came from had darker green leaves, quite a crinkle going on with all of the fan leaves and is the short pheno


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude you did what?!?!?!? shit man, we've all been waiting on a dog male for ages haha, jammy or what. I'd wager thats the purp pheno i'm revegging for sure. few pods under the main buds right? i picked them off and she turned out beaut man. going to be so much bumpin uglies going on up in the cave you'll have to rename it highlanders cat house haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2011)

Hey hey!

Let's figure this out so that everyone is on the same page. I have a full blown male ( the short dog, never realized it until over the weekend) who still has a week or two from the looks of it, before his flowers open. He's DOG #1. T is geeting one. And then also there is dog #2 who is throwing out male pods on only the lower shoots under the buds. Haven't realy binned the cuttings yet, they are just kinda discarded up there, not compost yet. It's carbon copy #3 has not shown any male flower pods. I really need to get longer bamboo shoots, I've already broken one of the colas off.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

your a lucky man hc! a male and both pheno's in fem ish lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2011)

Thank A. Hey my Roms' male pods are starting to open. Time to stick a newspaper under that bad boy lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 17, 2011)

damn its all go hc! you hashing the crops you seed or picking them out. i did the latter recently, its not fun...


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn its all go hc! you hashing the crops you seed or picking them out. i did the latter recently, its not fun...


I have a nice batch of nothing but sugar leaves with most of the tips cut off, that's getting bigger by the day so I'll be making hash soon, but all the buds that are seeded I have to keep for myself although I am slipping an oz in here and an oz in there to get rid of a little. Just doing that with the Calizhar...got a lot of it and the buds are so chunky it's harder to see the seeds. Oh well. Yeah I remember you not having too much fun a couple of weeks ago with deseeding your buds!

Just made a bowl of kief with my trimmings...very white colored. The kief is out of this world but maybe the trics needed a little more time if they were so light. Two hits and I am buzzing, I don't know how but I just speed typed this post as fast as I've ever typed.....must be the heady high lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 17, 2011)

i think for my males i might try and put some platic over em or something. i dont want plant jizz all over my room. then i thought i could shop it put bits of it in a shoebox n shake it up n get the pollen that way. ill figure it out by the time im ready my males are corleon kush and darkstar.


----------



## DST (May 17, 2011)

Hey HC, I would have thought anything longer than 9 1/2 weeks is going to be more sativa base, probably more from the headband side at a guess. If you have pure males I reckon they must be a bit of cross contamination from somewhere else....i wonder what. Maybe the DPQ.....

Good to see it's a;; happening bru.

Take it easy,

DST


----------



## mr west (May 17, 2011)

most simple explanation is normally the right one lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 17, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey HC, I would have thought anything longer than 9 1/2 weeks is going to be more sativa base, probably more from the headband side at a guess. If you have pure males I reckon they must be a bit of cross contamination from somewhere else....i wonder what. Maybe the DPQ.....
> 
> Good to see it's a;; happening bru.
> 
> ...


this was what i was always wondering. we all grew the dog. but only me and hc got pur males. u think if it was cross pollination there would be more. oh well either way it was dank.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i think for my males i might try and put some platic over em or something. i dont want plant jizz all over my room. then i thought i could shop it put bits of it in a shoebox n shake it up n get the pollen that way. ill figure it out by the time im ready my males are corleon kush and darkstar.


Hey man how's it going. I have the male in a sealed room but it's on the same floor as the flower rooms so I think that I will do something like that. Good idea thanks. 
I guess torturing him at this point doesn't matter, right?



DST said:


> Hey HC, I would have thought anything longer than 9 1/2 weeks is going to be more sativa base, probably more from the headband side at a guess. If you have pure males I reckon they must be a bit of cross contamination from somewhere else....i wonder what. Maybe the DPQ.....
> 
> Good to see it's a;; happening bru.
> 
> ...


Oh that big beast DOG #4 has sativa written all over her smiling face....She's a hunga munga lol...prolly six inches from the glass and still growing, she's off to the side a bit. I can raise the light higher but it's at 5 ft already!! The male dog was a very slow vegger, very typical of querkle and deep purple so perhaps not so far out of the question : !)



mr west said:


> most simple explanation is normally the right one lol


Ah the simple things in life lol,,,even xzplanations. Good luck with the upcoming meter change. Must be in the next day or two?



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> this was what i was always wondering. we all grew the dog. but only me and hc got pur males. u think if it was cross pollination there would be more. oh well either way it was dank.


What happen to your male dog T? I'm guess you lost it obviously, what I meant was did you breed with it...I'm thinking that you must have if it came out dank. Did yours look anything like mine

Doing some late night gardening,,,chick just left soo, getting toasted on BSB. One barometer for me of how potent a strain is, is how hard it is to type afterwards lol. I'm glad I'm finally finished typing this lol. I should just post one of these without proof reading it sometime. Now that would be funny ; !)


----------



## curious old fart (May 17, 2011)

If I didn't proof it would be unintelligible. What's worse is it's still greek after I proof.

 
cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2011)

Getting the next run all ready to flip this weekend, they are all looking pretty nice...5 LCC, 7 BSB and 1 BR. That's an average size crop in these 1.7 gal rosepots. The run that's in there now are in 3.5 gal containers and have been whittled down to 8. Not too much else in there so those 8 are all pretty much directly under the light. They are coming up on 3 weeks, I should prolly put off flipping this next one for another week to keep the perpetual on schedule.

Just decided a few minutes ago to do something with these C-4 clones so I'm putting 8 into 1 gal bags and going to squeeze them in with the next cycle. They have been sitting in that bowl for 3 weeks lol. The C-4 has very good potency, one of my frosty strains she produces one of the prettiest plants you have ever seen. There's a nice pic of her 4 or 5 pages back.

And on a side note,,,,,the first Grape Ape x Hashberry seed has germed and hit the dirt. It grew a tail in the water after 24 hours, I'll take that as a good sign lol.





C-4 at 8.5 weeks....







C-4 at 20 min...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 18, 2011)

mmmmm that c4 sure does look tasty hc. and a yielder for 8.5. so tell me hc why did you stop doing trees and start SOG? i tried to go sog and just couldnt handle the amount of plants.


----------



## mr west (May 18, 2011)

Looking goooooood damn good HC mate loving the c-4 looks bomb lol. the gas board have dug test pits accross the road and it looks like there is plastic pipes coming of the main metal pipe to feed the houses so maybe they wont want in to change the metre. Fingers crossed. Im off to golf this morning so wont be in to see wot happens lol.


----------



## DST (May 18, 2011)

haha, C-4 at 20 minutes, good one HC.......

Well the Headband sure does have some sativa, and I also think the Kush is a sturdy growing beast as well. It's still give you a head high with a knock you on yer arse effect though (or I hope it does).

Have a good un HC.

DST


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 18, 2011)

> What happen to your male dog T? I'm guess you lost it obviously, what I meant was did you breed with it...I'm thinking that you must have if it came out dank. Did yours look anything like mine


 i kept the pollen, spluffed a dog fem, then ripped my garden down. then i had a dog fem i hit with my lush, and the seeded girl got stolen in my incident.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 18, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> mmmmm that c4 sure does look tasty hc. and a yielder for 8.5. so tell me hc why did you stop doing trees and start SOG? i tried to go sog and just couldnt handle the amount of plants.


.

You also have a full time job and I have quite a bit of down time that I devote to the garden. Like Springstein said man, I got more bills than any honest man can pay lol. I need every penny that I can sqeeze out of those girls haha seriously. Besides being a member of the High Tolerance Gang I'm also in the My Ex Had A Better Lawyer Than I club lol.

Doing some C-4 rips this morning, I love this stuff. I must have over a thousand seeds of her crossed with Casey ; ) All the other strains with seeds are dry or drying, got a couple of orders going out at the end of the week before my shaker heads out to London and then to the Dam, so I'll have some cash to get all of the supplies that are needed to get my fairy license hehe. That's how tight things are right now lol



mr west said:


> Looking goooooood damn good HC mate loving the c-4 looks bomb lol. the gas board have dug test pits accross the road and it looks like there is plastic pipes coming of the main metal pipe to feed the houses so maybe they wont want in to change the metre. Fingers crossed. Im off to golf this morning so wont be in to see wot happens lol.


Have a good un out there buddy! You ever notice how much more stoned you feel when your out of your pad? I do!! Knock it out of the park ; !)



DST said:


> haha, C-4 at 20 minutes, good one HC.......
> 
> Well the Headband sure does have some sativa, and I also think the Kush is a sturdy growing beast as well. It's still give you a head high with a knock you on yer arse effect though (or I hope it does).
> 
> ...


Thank ya much I'm planning on it lol. Had to take a break half way thru this post and go bop to a tune that just came on... 99 red ballons!! Love that song. Week 3 flowering pics of the DOG's are due,,,I'm impressed!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i kept the pollen, spluffed a dog fem, then ripped my garden down. then i had a dog fem i hit with my lush, and the seeded girl got stolen in my incident.


Well glad I can help then bro. Time for me to go rock lol, can't sit still any longer : !) Catch ya later


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 18, 2011)

Alright auld yin'. Been real busy last couple week's, but get a catch up over the wee-end man! Hope n trust all is okay-dokey "ya hairy na' clobber wearing early man kind (more monkey) guy "

keep it rocking H.C

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 18, 2011)

Haha Cindy I'm laughing my ass off!! I have no idea what you just said but I think I get the jist lol. Get on down towards cofs way and that's were the real hillbillies are!

I'll take a rip of C-4 for ya bro,,,,cough talk to yas hehe


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 18, 2011)

Damn so much going on in here HC! Im too high to even keep track of it all!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 18, 2011)

Still working on some skin but this is as much as I can get so far lol. Add this one to the collection of girlfriend butt pics wherever it is ; !)


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha Cindy I'm laughing my ass off!! I have no idea what you just said but I think I get the jist lol. Get on down towards cofs way and that's were the real hillbillies are!
> 
> I'll take a rip of C-4 for ya bro,,,,cough talk to yas hehe


hahaha, thought it would raise a grin on yir chin lol. C-4 eh. well named by the sound's 
Just woke on the couch after sleeping from about 9:30. Got to be up in like 2 hrs from now so just staying awake, but the Liver's is knocking me back out lol.

Later's bro.
cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 18, 2011)

Well then top of the morning to you Cindyguy!! Wake up, rise n shine and all that good crap lol. Throwing up some pics of the L x CC before I start some late night trimming, I'll talk to ya mate have good one : !)



The two girls on the left are #4s, the pink pheno, the next two are # 2s the candy store pheno and the one on the far right is # 3. I didn't have a number three that I remember lol, I'll have to go back through my journal anD jog my memory


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 18, 2011)

Trimming you say? I'll have to swing back through tomorrow for the bud shots!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I have a nice batch of nothing but sugar leaves with most of the tips cut off, that's getting bigger by the day so I'll be making hash soon, but all the buds that are seeded I have to keep for myself although I am slipping an oz in here and an oz in there to get rid of a little. Just doing that with the Calizhar...got a lot of it and the buds are so chunky it's harder to see the seeds. Oh well. Yeah I remember you not having too much fun a couple of weeks ago with deseeding your buds!
> 
> Just made a bowl of kief with my trimmings...very white colored. The kief is out of this world but maybe the trics needed a little more time if they were so light. Two hits and I am buzzing, I don't know how but I just speed typed this post as fast as I've ever typed.....must be the heady high lol


How do you make you'r feif H.C ? silk screen the trim? Thats also something i'd like to make a decent bit of. I've got one of they small bolt-like compresser's and sometimie collect the good's out the bottom of my grinder, but it would be more convienient if i could gather more trich's than waitaing for my grinder to fill maybe 3-4 times to get a g. lol. But a mad stone   

cindy


----------



## Hemlock (May 19, 2011)

LxCC, looking good Bro. I just took my first 3 clones of my LxCC mother...Boy they are lush, Well Done HC


----------



## ghb (May 19, 2011)

HC you are quite a man. living the dream and all that. c4 looks explosive as always


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

Woa what the fuk. Where's the pic of my girl?? And it says edited by mary jane? Killing my buzz man


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Still working on some skin but this is as much as I can get so far lol. Add this one to the collection of girlfriend butt pics wherever it is ; !)


Alright who the fuk is mary janey as in...edited by


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

i believe maryjaney is a mod although it all seems quite confusing as her profile doesn't state that...but I assume she is based on this thread that was started...
https://www.rollitup.org/support/432518-attention-all-users.html

Interesting thread as well, laying down rules of the site. I await the rule, please do not post anything illegal on our site.

I have a picture of one of the BIGGEST CATHOLIC churches in Vienna that is being refurbished, and even they have a 200 foot women with her hands behind her head dressed only in a bikini that is currently ocvering the recent refurb work. If the catholic church feel it's okay, I wonder why riu doesn't? PC correctness gone mad.

ps, I can provide the pic if anyone wants to see it...surely that wouldn't be removed?


Highlanders cave said:


> Alright who the fuk is mary janey as in...edited by


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

DST said:


> i believe maryjaney is a mod although it all seems quite confusing as her profile doesn't state that...but I assume she is based on this thread that was started...
> https://www.rollitup.org/support/432518-attention-all-users.html
> 
> Interesting thread as well, laying down rules of the site. I await the rule, please do not post anything illegal on our site.
> ...


Hey D how's it going. 

Check this link out everyone, we can't be getting censored for no reason....rally call is going out to all my friends here at riu and will you all please spread it to your friends. This is so wrong.

Shoot it's a closed thread...it's called staff deleting post in threads startede by Dabong

​


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

Hi! Ella Jean and I are one of the moderators and this site. Posting images irrelevant to the topic being discussed are not allowed. And, images without any concept must also be deleted. We have a moderator's guide that need to be followed. 

Some guy was on that thread complaining about his dacshund being deleted. Maybe that goes under the without any concept, stipulation mentioned above?!?!?

My new avy...this is the pic that got deleted. I follow the Rollitup rules but quite obviously the power afforded this particular person is quite not being used in the manner that it was perscribed and unfortunatly I feel that attention needs to be brought to the administrators before we start losing some good people here. I already know of several who have left RIU for other grow forums after being policed in the same manner. In this pic she is 2 ft from a grow room, maybe if I didn't crop it out?!? 

I will not stay in a police state atmosphere.. ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2011)

Man wth, thats lame as fuck.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

Sounds to me like RIU servers are about to go POP! FIZZLE! BANG! hence, lets delete as much as possible. 

Anyway, to keep in with the rules, I think you have done a super smashing job on those LxCC HC. I am chopping my Casey so will have some pics of that if you are interested in a gnader at them...well I will when I get round to chopping it.

Peace, DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

This is what I'm talking about.....I think it's going to be the other way around though 

*OregonMeds* 






View Profile 





View Forum Posts 





Private Message 





View Journal Entries 





View Articles 





Add as Contact 






Super Stoner *Mr. Ganja*












































 Join Date Jul 2008 Posts 6,189 

*




*






Originally Posted by *boneheadbob*  
I second that



Yep ready to bail here too...​


----------



## Bobotrank (May 19, 2011)

Fuck rules. Whoops. Did I say that?

I'm back... apparently just in time. 

How goes it' HC brother? You've been a busy bee heh heh heh. . .


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

Actually I do not think that we are the ones that should leave riu, christ we are the backbone. Between the half dozen of us or so, I'm sure we have helped more peeps here learn about growing than most

*




Attention to All Users *

The following posts are not allowed in this site:
* No violent, discriminatory language, or personal attacks
* No advertisement 
* Spams such as:
- short posts (example: Yeah! Me Too!)
- off topics 
- double posts
- posts that served no purpose
- starting new thread when similar thread has already been starting
- restating one's vote in a poll thread with no explanation
- any other posts that deem inappropriate to the readers
- responses to spam posts are also considered as spam
- re-answering a question that has already been answered
- posts that contain large amount of smileys/spaces
- posting inappropriate images and videos irrelevant to the topic

Note: Violators will received infractions/spam warnings.​

Last edited b​


----------



## Bobotrank (May 19, 2011)

You've helped me tons, bro 

Thanks 

Shit. Too many smileys. Prolly gonna get modded


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

Hey Doc looks like your fooked too...been using too many smiley faces lately. Better start rationing them out.

And make sure everyone that you don't answer a question thats aready been answered.


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

I understand whta they are doing, data storage is an expensive commodity, but this has not been thought through correctly and is open to so much interpretation that effectively every single post bar a few could be deleted and infractions given. I have never had an infraction in my life to date. I am sure that will change under the new rules.

Nice avatar HC, I find that highly relevant to the topic of this thread - which is tight buds and buns!!!

Peace bru,

DST


----------



## Bobotrank (May 19, 2011)

Hmm... gonna start lurking on other forums, perhaps.... assuming all you will be there. You'll be there, right guys?!?! RIGHT?!?!?! 

Keep Bobo in the loop, k? hehe... but seriously. You're my buds!


----------



## Bobotrank (May 19, 2011)

Just signed up at Open Grow, but it takes up to 7 days to be cleared for posting, etc.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hmm... gonna start lurking on other forums, perhaps.... assuming all you will be there. You'll be there, right guys?!?! RIGHT?!?!?!
> 
> Keep Bobo in the loop, k? hehe... but seriously. You're my buds!


Of course ; !) You as well! I'll catch up with you all a bit later 


Soooo, back on topic lol.....Chimera was saying that his C-4 was an insane hash producer. This is the bottom side of a popcorn bud!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Just signed up at Open Grow, but it takes up to 7 days to be cleared for posting, etc.


I'm a member of several other grow forums but this is where I hang...any info that I can't find here, I just look over there lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

The entrance to the anne frank closet grow room next to the bed. 400 watts with 24 Calizhar starting their 2nd week. It's lights out for them during that pic so the door is closed....



The last run in there....


----------



## DST (May 19, 2011)

cheeky closet, lol what size does anne frank get? and do you think you could pimp it out to be a vertical cupboard?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

DST said:


> cheeky closet, lol what size does anne frank get? and do you think you could pimp it out to be a vertical cupboard?


Howdy bro....just sitting out on the porch trimming up a gaggle of C-4. Rain stopped and the suns coming out! All of the humidity in the air lately is making my buds take forever to dry, think I may try and kill two birds with one stone with the dehumidifier that I picked up yesterday. 

I could pimp it out lol. I keeping hoping that I'll come across some dank that grows even longer colas than what I have come up with so far. I am always open to suggestions, I'll keep it mind  

Man I had no cream for my coffee this morning and I'm about 2 pots behind schedule. Hope I don't reek to much, need to make a quick run up to the store...in and out haha. Ah it's pretty relaxed around these parts, noone really gives a shit about that anyways hehe.

Talk to ya bro and thanks for chiming in this morning.


----------



## Bobotrank (May 19, 2011)

Hey HC, I've got a dehu question for ya. I got a 50 pinter that draws a little over 600w. It says plug it directly into a wall socket, but think I could get away with it on an extension chord from a power strip if all my stuff is rated to take the charge? I'm fire paranoid!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey HC, I've got a dehu question for ya. I got a 50 pinter that draws a little over 600w. It says plug it directly into a wall socket, but think I could get away with it on an extension chord from a power strip if all my stuff is rated to take the charge? I'm fire paranoid!


Bobooooooooooo!! Whoops the o's got away from me, I hope they don't charge me. No worries as far as I'm concerned with good ext cords and and good power strips, use them all the time. It did create a new problem having a dehumidifier though,,,increased temps with the exhaust from it and it's a small one...30 pint. Getting too many appliances in there,,,air purifier, air conditioner (vented) and now this haha


----------



## Bobotrank (May 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Bobooooooooooo!! Whoops the o's got away from me, I hope they don't charge me. No worries as far as I'm concerned with good ext cords and and good power strips, use them all the time. It did create a new problem having a dehumidifier though,,,increased temps with the exhaust from it and it's a small one...30 pint. Getting too many appliances in there,,,air purifier, air conditioner (vented) and now this haha


Ooooooooooh the things we do in order to recreate mother nature  Thanks bro, that's what I figured, but sometimes ya never know. Yeah, After watering my humidity has been going up to 60% in my tent, and that pretty much voids my carbon filter. What's yours at right now with all the rain you're getting?? You must be pushin it, too.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2011)

yeah i have the same issue with the dehumidifier i can only run it every other day etc cos the heat is crazy. needs a seperate vent  

bet your glad to be back in shmokeytown hc! 

no dog pics now. wtf i hope they pull Fdds fucking fishing trip pics lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 20, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Ooooooooooh the things we do in order to recreate mother nature  Thanks bro, that's what I figured, but sometimes ya never know. Yeah, After watering my humidity has been going up to 60% in my tent, and that pretty much voids my carbon filter. What's yours at right now with all the rain you're getting?? You must be pushin it, too.


It's high...60s as well. I can bring it down to 50 with the air conditioner....just need to get everything on the same page so it all works together. Looks like a nice weekend coming up and then more rain for next week : (




Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah i have the same issue with the dehumidifier i can only run it every other day etc cos the heat is crazy. needs a seperate vent
> 
> bet your glad to be back in shmokeytown hc!
> 
> no dog pics now. wtf i hope they pull Fdds fucking fishing trip pics lol.


Top of the morning to ya mate!! Pulled apart my first P10 bud last night and got some nice mature seeds in it ; !) Buds are almost dry....man tga has tasty strains, I'll give that to whoever deserves it over there. The seeds that I posted a couple of weeks ago of it on westys breeding thread were quite imature compared to these. Bird will be flying real soon, waiting for all the nuglets to dry a little more. Ended up putting the dehumidifier in my drying room for the time being. Damn pot wasn't drying haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 20, 2011)

And what's up guy's?? Not one "nice butt" comment : ?) I went through a lot of trouble to get that up lol.The pic makes it look bigger than it is....it's pretty tiny really. Bunch of homos lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2011)

lmao bad form to be talkin bout a mates birds ass, however tasty


----------



## curious old fart (May 20, 2011)

There was so much flak flying yesterday that we fail to acknowlege the fine speciman that you graced us with. Thank you.


cof


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Of course ; !) You as well! I'll catch up with you all a bit later
> 
> 
> Soooo, back on topic lol.....Chimera was saying that his C-4 was an insane hash producer. This is the bottom side of a popcorn bud!


dayummmmmmm! fuckin crazyy lookin!! now thats sum frost!


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 20, 2011)

I was too scared about being mod'd to comment HC! Hahahaahhaha. 

Nice "backyard" there! Shooting you a PM

That C4 is gonna make some KILLER hash. It's just covered in trichs!


----------



## las fingerez (May 20, 2011)

indeed great backyard gardening there bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 20, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> How do you make you'r feif H.C ? silk screen the trim? Thats also something i'd like to make a decent bit of. I've got one of they small bolt-like compresser's and sometimie collect the good's out the bottom of my grinder, but it would be more convienient if i could gather more trich's than waitaing for my grinder to fill maybe 3-4 times to get a g. lol. But a mad stone
> 
> cindy


What's going on man! The way that I make kief is...after tweaking a bunch of things and trying numerous ways lol, I freeze my trim in a paper bag, then give it a good shake for 10 seconds and then sift it through a collander and then sift that through my grinder. The first couple of runs are the best with the trick being not to get any green dust in there hence just a quick shake





ColoradoLove said:


> Trimming you say? I'll have to swing back through tomorrow for the bud shots!


To be honest CLove I'm so sick of looking at buds after all the trimming this week it may be a little while!



Hemlock said:


> LxCC, looking good Bro. I just took my first 3 clones of my LxCC mother...Boy they are lush, Well Done HC


I'll have to swing by and see if I can id your pheno, two of mine were awesome and one was a little below par in all depts.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> lmao bad form to be talkin bout a mates birds ass, however tasty


Why you big lug, ya really are a gentleman ; !)



curious old fart said:


> There was so much flak flying yesterday that we fail to acknowlege the fine speciman that you graced us with. Thank you.
> 
> 
> cof


Now that's more like it! Ya gotta admire a nice piece of ass, especially when presented to you hehe



chb444220 said:


> dayummmmmmm! fuckin crazyy lookin!! now thats sum frost!


And not just frost bro, those are some potent trics. I kept all of that trim seperate hehe



ColoradoLove said:


> I was too scared about being mod'd to comment HC! Hahahaahhaha.
> 
> Nice "backyard" there! Shooting you a PM
> 
> That C4 is gonna make some KILLER hash. It's just covered in trichs!


I can just imagine the back lash that they are hearing about now lol. Yupper the C-4 is one of my favorite smokes right now, very nice flavor to it!



las fingerez said:


> indeed great backyard gardening there bro


What's going on las! Be shooting you a pm this weekend, have a good one. 

Busy day here,,,gardening, stealthing and then going out to the movies tonight with my son : !)


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2011)

Im counting this as the weekend mate and am smoking the hash, dont think i could finish it all by sundy even if i tried lol. I commented on ya arse didnt i?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 20, 2011)

Ah nice Friday evening hash glow going on eh westy! Sitting down for a smokie myself lol


----------



## mr west (May 20, 2011)

went and bought some blunt wrapps too to make it nice lol, mellow mango i think for this next one lol, hash and cheese. YUM>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 20, 2011)

mr west said:


> went and bought some blunt wrapps too to make it nice lol, mellow mango i think for this next one lol, hash and cheese. YUM>>>>


Hey there! A cheesy hash joint : !). I haven't had a chance to make any yet, been pretty busy the last couple of days. Toning things down just a bit for the evening...going out to see Fast Five with my son later on. Not smoking less, just stealthin and cleaning shit up hehe. DOG #4 is up to my chest now lol. The Beast!! 

Hitting evryone pretty hard in the last couple of weeks with a few dif sprays for mites. Little fookers haha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2011)

hope fast 5 is better than the last fast and furious. enjoy it.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 21, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hope fast 5 is better than the last fast and furious. enjoy it.


It was more or less just something to do lol. It was the worst out of the five imo. schuuuukkkkkeeeedddddd


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 21, 2011)

And my next project, Grape Ape x Hashberry!

Just planted 8 of these........thanks again to that old seed fairy fart ; )


----------



## mr west (May 21, 2011)

whach this space for apeberry hash


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2011)

nice name drop westy. sounds strong n flavorful if i say so myself.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> whach this space for apeberry hash





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> nice name drop westy. sounds strong n flavorful if i say so myself.


Good one! Better than anything that I've come up with.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 22, 2011)

Update from the cave on a sunny Sunday morning in the green mtns...

Day 1 today for the Black Sour Bubble and L x CC run. Thirteen beauties in that group. The Rom girls will get watered down today and come out of the breeding room and go back into the flower room and the stud will get bagged and tagged, day 22 for them and the rest of the gang in that crop. DOGS are still growing and and the Beast is approaching my shoulders now. This should be interesting considering the run that got flipped yesterday are about a foot and a half tall hehe. Cheeseberry Haze is starting to put out some cheesy dankness. A real nice Casey bush, a 3 cola BB, and a real nice Lemon Qleaner bush round out that batch. 24 Calizhar single cola sog is coming up on two weeks in the anne frank closet and are doing great. Chamber is full of cuttings, just need some soil but as long as I keep them watered they don't mind hanging out with the cover off. Now the buzzkill...bit of a financial crisis around here albiet temporary. Between losing a couple of weeks of work due to all of the rain (and looks like another rainy week coming up) and getting stuck with a couple of qtrs this month, I'm out about 5 big ones this month and pennyless. Shit I hope I don't have to find a new mover. Whatever, there's always a market for quality weed.

But to end on a good note, a bunch of little grape ape x hashberry heads are poking their heads out of the ground. And like the Freak Brothers say...it's better to have weed and no money than money and no weed. Although it will be nice when I can plug my house phone back in, it's unplugged because I was sick of the bill collectors calling.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2011)

Lol. i dont mind the bill collectors. i always fuck with 'em. but im never home


----------



## Bobotrank (May 22, 2011)

Hey hey HC...

Don't sweat it too hard brother. Quality weed never sticks around too long, as you stated, and if it does, well, you're reallll baked 

Can't wait to see how your Dogs come out of this round. This is your first time growing them, right? Just make sure they get all their shots before they come out to play  

How much weight you think our ol friend Anne Frank is gonna yield from the 400? They was lookin' purty solid in dere in that last pic!

Have yourself a good one, bro. I'm coffeed, and now about to get Cheesed, too  Peace!


----------



## DST (May 22, 2011)

Hope you get your financial situ sorted bru. good luck with the work and weed, got my fingers crossed myself at the moment waiting on something coming theough. Peace, DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 22, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey hey HC...
> 
> Don't sweat it too hard brother. Quality weed never sticks around too long, as you stated, and if it does, well, you're reallll baked
> 
> ...


Hey my brother!

That last pic of the closet was from the last run, I was just f ing with that new mod's head lol. That run produced close to six zs. Usually average around a qtr every two months out of there but with the 24 Zhars in there I should be able to double that. Just finished mowing, have some coffee and bong rips as well lol. Enjoy bobo, I'll be in touch with you soon ; !)



DST said:


> Hope you get your financial situ sorted bru. good luck with the work and weed, got my fingers crossed myself at the moment waiting on something coming theough. Peace, DST


Good luck with your gig too buddy!! 

Thanks, the work is there and it's a lot of high end stuff, Just don't need 40 days of rain lol my merc thru a piston last year and the damn ark is not finished hehe

Hey while I'm thinking of it D, have you run across that sativa Beast phenotype in the DOG? My other two are very tall but dif pheno.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2011)

is it a stinky or a sweeter smelling stinky, those are the phenos i had. i called em Sweet D n Stinky D


----------



## DST (May 22, 2011)

I think the sativa beast pheno is part of the OG kush which I think probably has pure pakistani linneage from somewhere along the lines, which means in mymmind that the plant is a high altitude grower and probably changes depending on how up it is growing. So the plant will have adapted recessive genes to deal with those situations, i.e the ones at the top fo the mountain will have the genes keeping them stout and compact with the longer recessive gene appearing more as a dominant train in the plant further down the mountain. That could be way off mark but I am stoned to fuk and it sounds plausable. But anyway, aside from all the waffle, the OG is a tall mother fucker, and if left to veg thse pups will turn into great danes for sure...bong, I mean, byeeee, DST


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 22, 2011)

Hey, i got my DOG coming down soon and will get some good Pic's up. 
Im sure we'll all be happy with man's best friend. It looks like being my new mate anyway lol, Hope you's good bro. 

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 22, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> is it a stinky or a sweeter smelling stinky, those are the phenos i had. i called em Sweet D n Stinky D


I'll have to go give them a rub in a bit



DST said:


> I think the sativa beast pheno is part of the OG kush which I think probably has pure pakistani linneage from somewhere along the lines, which means in mymmind that the plant is a high altitude grower and probably changes depending on how up it is growing. So the plant will have adapted recessive genes to deal with those situations, i.e the ones at the top fo the mountain will have the genes keeping them stout and compact with the longer recessive gene appearing more as a dominant train in the plant further down the mountain. That could be way off mark but I am stoned to fuk and it sounds plausable. But anyway, aside from all the waffle, the OG is a tall mother fucker, and if left to veg thse pups will turn into great danes for sure...bong, I mean, byeeee, DST


I think your in the ballpark...but that describes my #2 and #3. They are tall mfers too, almost as tall as the beast. 



Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey, i got my DOG coming down soon and will get some good Pic's up.
> Im sure we'll all be happy with man's best friend. It looks like being my new mate anyway lol, Hope you's good bro.
> 
> Hey cindy buddy! Not doing too bad : ). Hey I just took a bunch of random pics too lol, got some dog shots...about to post em. Day 22 and they are frosting up already. Looking forward to seeing yourn!
> ...


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 22, 2011)

Look ma, no cherry! Romulan JDB cut day 22....


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 22, 2011)

Cheesey smelling Cheeseberry Haze...


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 22, 2011)

Blueberry.....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 22, 2011)

Both looking nice n green. Happy girl's you got bro. I love dropping into see your different strain's you got rocking man! Allways the great Pic's with obvious care taken on the whole deal mate!
I'll get a couple DOG shot's done and let you see if theres any noticible differences from you'rs.

Sweeeeeeeet garden bruvva' 

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 22, 2011)

"Clowns to the left of me, jokers to the right here I am stuck in the middle with two DOGs" says the Lemon Qleaner


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 22, 2011)

And The Beast. She's DOG #4 and comes to my shoulder lol. I'll let you know when she stops stretching : !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2011)

very tall, is she frosting up yet?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 22, 2011)

My lighs are out, just tried to poke hand in for a few snap's but focus fooked-up! Get you some up tomorow ma man!
Side branch....

Mini DOG lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 22, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> very tall, is she frosting up yet?


Everyone else is starting to frost up but the beast has no visible trics yet and has no smell lol. I checked out the other one also and it has a sickly sweet danky smell to it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 22, 2011)

maybe it takes after aunt thelma??


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 22, 2011)

Is that Louises' friend?

Toking on some bsb before I start dinner, making chicken fahitas tonight. Haven't seen my girl for a couple of days so I'll have to make sure she doesn't fall asleep after dinner lol. Planning on dodging raindrops this week and get some income going...even a few days of work this week would be nice. 

This high humidity blows. The weed will only dry as much as the moisture in the air will let it. I have to get it dry and then not expose it to the air again. Oops, text. My baby that's going to the Dam next week. She's still trying to move something for me. Must be cause it's summer and all the college kids are gone home that it's slow? Well, at least she's trying...good girl. Hey D I just asked her if she still wants me to hook you two up to say hi next week. I'll let you know what she says.

edit...reason- break for bong rips lol

Hmmm lost my train of thought lol, need to think of something else. Grape Ape x Hashberry seedlings! 7 out of 8!! The one that did not survive had popped a little tail in the water and instead of putting it in the paper towel with the other ones, it went right into soil. It popped it's head out of the soil after a couple of days but immediatly said, " oh fuck" and died. I'm thinking that the soil might of been a little hot for it but that's all I had. The other 7 are looking good so far : !)

Time to go put the chicken on, just got the text from my girl that I was waiting for lol.


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2011)

how did ya get on H? Jus rang the dentists and i have to ring back on Wednesday at 8am ffs, meanwhile im in so much pain its untrue lol tho ibuprofens and paracetamol are working for a short time. Oh well its my own fault so ill suck it up lol.


----------



## DST (May 23, 2011)

Ouch, toothe ache! 

Well I will be here HC so let me know. Peace, DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> how did ya get on H? Jus rang the dentists and i have to ring back on Wednesday at 8am ffs, meanwhile im in so much pain its untrue lol tho ibuprofens and paracetamol are working for a short time. Oh well its my own fault so ill suck it up lol.





DST said:


> Ouch, toothe ache!
> 
> Got on real well brother hehe...she even suggestion that we go upstairs before we ate ; )
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, I'm hoping that I hear from her tonight. For a couple of reasons ; )


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 23, 2011)

Well that response above looks every way but loose haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 23, 2011)

hows tricks on the mountain man? interesting point on the kush, i was reading about plushberry and sub saying it was a kush tho it looks nothing like any kush ive seen but i guess looks aren't everything hahahah 

hope the temporary flow prob resolves itself man, those things usually have a way of doing so. usually when you least expect lol. and as you say good weed sells. that dog number 4 is going to be some size finished man!

laters chief


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 23, 2011)

I was just up looking at the dogs and noticed that the leafs look very similiar to the casey, but the beast...camera didn't do it justice lol. I'll get a shot looking down but wicked sativa looking. And a good 5 feet tall now lol buds everywhere!! Sour diesel pheno from the sounds of it


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 23, 2011)

Haha was just catching up and a lot of the same strains keep popping up. All this talk about DOGs and LCC and Casey make want to go play with mine. Plus lights go out in half an hour...think I'll start running the lights at night instead. Be cooler and I'll have more time for them. Hmmmm


----------



## mr west (May 23, 2011)

jus poppin by on my way to bed fat hash and livers in my mouth making me cough lol>>>>>>>>>>>>> and im outta here


----------



## Bobotrank (May 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha was just catching up and a lot of the same strains keep popping up. All this talk about DOGs and LCC and Casey make want to go play with mine. Plus lights go out in half an hour...think I'll start running the lights at night instead. Be cooler and I'll have more time for them. Hmmmm


funny, I was just thinking the same thing about my lights...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

I would but we get a lot of pesky pork choppers over my area, just hope its not a scorching summer...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 24, 2011)

HIGH!!!!!!!!!-lander. How's it growing Pal. I'll be about later to catch-up if you'r on mate 

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> jus poppin by on my way to bed fat hash and livers in my mouth making me cough lol>>>>>>>>>>>>> and im outta here


Hey westy whats crackin. Bet your about ready to tie a string around that tooth and hook it to the back of your car. Pedal to the metal princess lol



Bobotrank said:


> funny, I was just thinking the same thing about my lights...


Top of the mornin brobo how's it going!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> I would but we get a lot of pesky pork choppers over my area, just hope its not a scorching summer...


Apparently the farmers almanac says we are going to have a very wet summer around here...so far it been right, I better get my humidity issue figured out. Speaking of the Farmers Almanac lol, was going through the Mayflower attic and found a collection of the farmers almanac from the mid 1800s. That was cool



Cindyguygrower said:


> HIGH!!!!!!!!!-lander. How's it growing Pal. I'll be about later to catch-up if you'r on mate
> 
> cindy


I'll be around mate, rainy morning here today


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2011)

its actually not as bad as it was, prolly rotted through or something. The swelling in the roof of my mouth has subsided. Munching on some hot porridge oats lol the nly kind im getting at min lol. We are into double figures now so count down is on lol 95 days or something lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

the farmers almanac? i thought almanac was a type of brandy


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 24, 2011)

Welllllll,,,,,,circumvented the hash making process and made a couple of bowls of some mighty fine kief for today lol. Getting nicely toasted out on the porch, listening to some old Rod Stewart before I tend to the girls

Present breeding project...Black Sour Bubble x Black Sour Bubble ; !)


----------



## chb444220 (May 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Welllllll,,,,,,circumvented the hash making process and made a couple of bowls of some mighty fine kief for today lol. Getting nicely toasted out on the porch, listening to some old Rod Stewart before I tend to the girls
> 
> Present breeding project...Black Sour Bubble x Black Sour Bubble ; !)


Mmmmm.. Black Sour Bubble sounds great man.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 24, 2011)

You'll have to let me know what you think chb ; !)


----------



## chb444220 (May 24, 2011)

oooooo will I? lol =) it just sounds amazing man... wat is the origin of that strain?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 24, 2011)

Hey everyone, good news!

I had two seeded plants left that had not been harvested yet, a Casey x Casey and an Ice x Casey ( pure rocket fuel I'm thinking with that one ; ), because it did not look like the seeds were going to be mature. I just took down the little casey/casey cross (a cutting that went right into 12/12) and got 16 nice mature seeds out of it. Wasn't overly concerned about that one as I had a male casey that was about to flower. He got binned as soon as I found the seeds, there is still a short pheno male casey haning around for a future breeding project. It really didn't look the the Ice was gong to have anything, so I took off a bud and the first calyx I checked had a nice looking mature seed! Very very cool!!

Got a payday coming up tomorrow, so the bird should start flying out by Thurs. Still a few of you that I need to get a hold of. Here's a list of the crosses, most of them produced a LOT of seeds...only a few of them were intentional lol
1 Casey x Casey
2 Ice x Casey
3 Lemon Qleaner x Casey
4 C-4 x Casey
5 Purple 10 x Casey
6 Calizhar x Casey 
7 Black Sour Bubble x Casey
8 Black Rose x Black Rose

and in about a month 
Romulan ; )


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 24, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> oooooo will I? lol =) it just sounds amazing man... wat is the origin of that strain?


That is Heath Robinsons Black Rose crossed with BOGs most potent strain, Sour Bubble (which has a special Bubba Kush in it). She grows tall and produces very gooey buds that stay tight to the stem and smell great, kinda candyish and is real fun to smoke...very potent!!


----------



## chb444220 (May 24, 2011)

wow man.... ALL those crosses sound GREAT! black sour bubble x casey should be a nice strain... how was the black rose? ive always wanted to try that as well.


----------



## chb444220 (May 24, 2011)

yeaaa ive heard stories bout BOGS Sour Bubble.. well ive heard great things about BOG strains in general. Mmmmmmm.. tight/gooey, candy smelling buds...... Mmmmmm.. lol

im currently crossing my floja male with my floja female.. which is comin along nice. seems to have take them pollen... and i just painted sum floja pollen on my sensi star.. which is the frostiest plant i have ever grown. its only 3 weeks into flowering and has frost everywhere already.. should be a nice cross. just uodated my journal if u wanna check them out.. cant wait to move into a bigger house... or sumthin with a basement!! right now all i have to work with is a lil dinky closet. lol. and a lil box i made for veggin... ill work with wat i got for now.. keep up the great work man.. ur thread is one of my favorites!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 24, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> wow man.... ALL those crosses sound GREAT! black sour bubble x casey should be a nice strain... how was the black rose? ive always wanted to try that as well.


To be honest with you, I havent sampled it yet. Her nugs are still on the drying screen. Everything is taking forever and a day to dry lol. I just moved my dehumidifier in there today so things are drying now. The nugs have darkened up quite a bit, kind of a black/red but when I chopped it her buds looked as red as strawberries in my hand!!


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2011)

Cool list there hc


----------



## chb444220 (May 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> To be honest with you, I havent sampled it yet. Her nugs are still on the drying screen. Everything is taking forever and a day to dry lol. I just moved my dehumidifier in there today so things are drying now. The nugs have darkened up quite a bit, kind of a black/red but when I chopped it her buds looked as red as strawberries in my hand!!


sounds cool man. id LOVE to see the pics of those buds!! sounds like sum sexy nugs! lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 24, 2011)

Thanks Mr West. Seems to me that you were instumental in most of those crosses somehow?? Hmmmmm ; )


----------



## mr west (May 24, 2011)

Inspiration i hope lol. I'm really excited to try some of these


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 24, 2011)

damn bro thats one hell of a strain list  awesome crosses in there too. im dying to hear the smoke report on that black rose man


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> Inspiration i hope lol. I'm really excited to try some of these


You were, very much so : !)



chb444220 said:


> sounds cool man. id LOVE to see the pics of those buds!! sounds like sum sexy nugs! lol


You got it neighbor! 





Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn bro thats one hell of a strain list  awesome crosses in there too. im dying to hear the smoke report on that black rose man


For some reason I haven't tried it yet, you kinda stick with what gets your boat afloat lol and I want to have a clear head when I do. So it could be a while hehe kidding

I need more coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 24, 2011)

Black Rose....





Calizhar...







C-4...



Black Sour Bubble...


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2011)

Lovely pron there Aitch, can almost smell em lol. Have a good day and ill be back in 4 or 5 hours 8 ready rolled to the ready, golf ho!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2011)

Niiiiice bro, looks like an Adam coffeeshop menu


----------



## DST (May 25, 2011)

Very nice HC, got a few beans out of those as well!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 25, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Black Rose....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the selection mate. What's the make up of the Calizhar? It looks the same as my rhino (which is extreme dank). You always have such good looking weed mate.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 25, 2011)

Hey guys thanks for taking a peek, I'm outa here for the day. Hi ho hi ho ya no

Willy the Calizhar is my commercial strain, it's Cali-o x Shiskaberry. Rock hard nugs, completley done in 7.5 weeks and a good yeilder. I have 24 single colas of them under the 400 right now


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 25, 2011)

Whoops just thought of something, had to jump back on before I leave. Haha Donny bro I was kidding last night about Scandie lol, we're close and frisky but not quite that close and frisky.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 25, 2011)

hahah no worries bro i thought you were kiddin


----------



## chb444220 (May 25, 2011)

wow man.. impressive as always!! that black rose looks amazing! so does the black sour bubble... its got a ncie green color with the perfect amount of purple. great job! those r sum beautiful buds man... they all are! cool that u got seeds from them as well man. cant wait for a smoke report on the black rose as well.. adn the black sour bubble.. just the name itself sounds awesome. deff sum of the nicest lookin buds ive seen in a longggg time!


----------



## Bobotrank (May 25, 2011)

Holy sheet is right. Those nugs look AMAZING. Black Rose for sure, too!


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2011)

Hey there Mr Cave. How much coffee u supped so far?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 25, 2011)

All three's right now lol,,,,3 cups of coffee, 3 rips of bsb and now after 3 hits of kief I'm starting to melt into the chair. Getting my second wind though!


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2011)

You got much to do? Its nearly 11 here and i aint got nothing planned tomoz i dunt think lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 25, 2011)

Nothing to do in the garden, that doesn't happen to often lol. Going to keep getting toasted till I take my girl out, some italian take out with a pit stop at the bar,maybe mow a bit before. Just brushed the dog...thought I had his winter coat all gone but cripes I was afraid he was going to go bald if I kept brushing him. An animals coat can help predict the weather a bit so that would mean hot weather coming up. One of the nicest days we have had so far, 70's today, this weekend 28C. Must be why he is shedding all of a sudden


----------



## mr west (May 25, 2011)

Yeah its was a lovely warm day today tshirts were worn lol. Im actualy looking healthy cuz i have a bit of a tan lol. It was still 20 °c at 8pm tonight nice day>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>casey dam


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 25, 2011)

Nicely done HC! That Black Rose looks very pretty! How does the Sour Bubble cross smell? I'm guessing Sour D is in her heritage somewhere? That cross list looked good too. I think I'll take.... any of them!

Keep up the good work bro. Enjoy the dry weather. We're finally getting some sunshine around here too


----------



## DST (May 26, 2011)

good excuse for balding men....it's the weather love!!!! lol.




Highlanders cave said:


> Nothing to do in the garden, that doesn't happen to often lol. Going to keep getting toasted till I take my girl out, some italian take out with a pit stop at the bar,maybe mow a bit before. Just brushed the dog...thought I had his winter coat all gone but cripes I was afraid he was going to go bald if I kept brushing him. An animals coat can help predict the weather a bit so that would mean hot weather coming up. One of the nicest days we have had so far, 70's today, this weekend 28C. Must be why he is shedding all of a sudden


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2011)

hahaha my father says his just grew out his chin. he did have a zz top beard at the time tho.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 26, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Nicely done HC! That Black Rose looks very pretty! How does the Sour Bubble cross smell? I'm guessing Sour D is in her heritage somewhere? That cross list looked good too. I think I'll take.... any of them!
> 
> Keep up the good work bro. Enjoy the dry weather. We're finally getting some sunshine around here too


 

How ya doing CLove, sounds like a busy few days for you....your bro must be cool, how about pops? The BSB has a great smell during flower, kinda bubblegummy, and that stays with it a bit after it dries. Nice tasting too! I just started research Sour D as I knew absolutley nothing about it...a mexican sativa x a chem sativa. My girls would be the black bubba kush pheno. Now the DOG Beast,,,,,I'm pretty sure that's a sour d pheno ; !)




DST said:


> good excuse for balding men....it's the weather love!!!! lol.


My man in the dam lol, I love it when anyone makes me spill my cuppa from laughing.

Fortunately that's not an issue with me lol as a matter of fact I had to take my freak flag down recently and gave myself a buzz over the top and looking mighty resectable again lol

Hey Scandie split without mentioning meeting up with you so it's her loss brother, thanks anyways my friend 




Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha my father says his just grew out his chin. he did have a zz top beard at the time tho.


Ah I love it!!

How's it going bro! Weekend is almost here, long one for me.....easy day today, my daughter and I are just going to wash my mom's deck and then my daughter can stain it as a side project for her, couple of inches of rain forcast for tonight and tomorrow so no workie and Mon is a holiday, sheet my weekend's just about started lol.

I'll talk to ya buddy, having a nice morning with some p10 and no having to rush out the door


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2011)

yeah man looking forward to the long weekend myself. im going to a wedding do on friday night which id rather not but hey ho should be a giggle ish.... then camping sat night to monday morning, think its going to chuck doon all weekend tho so i forsee a lot of board games and drinking in an awning at least ive got plenty to toke

have a good one yourself fella!


----------



## Hemlock (May 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man looking forward to the long weekend myself. im going to a wedding do on friday night which id rather not but hey ho should be a giggle ish.... then camping sat night to monday morning, think its going to chuck doon all weekend tho so i forsee a lot of board games and drinking in an awning at least ive got plenty to toke
> 
> have a good one yourself fella!


gl


DOn at a wedding, you know that will be a fun time if hes there. Everyone sneaking outside for a quickie!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 26, 2011)

Haha yeah I here ya there buddy. Would love to party with the don plenty White for me.


----------



## las fingerez (May 26, 2011)

looks like a amsterdam coffee shop counter right there bro with all that selection  (except they dont have pink/red buds ) haha good gardening bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 26, 2011)

I don't know what you mean Willy I have plenty of black friends.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 26, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I don't know what you mean Willy I have plenty of black friends.


Like me!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 26, 2011)

Moose in the back yard and tornado warnings for this area,,,,moose are not uncommon at all around here, tornados are more rare than hens teeth, yippee ki yay mother f'rs!!!!! Auntie Em Auntie Em.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 26, 2011)

ever eat moose? im all into wild meat, lol. im from a city type area so i never got to try the stuff.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 26, 2011)

Sure I have had all 4 kinds of venison....used to eat deer all the time, killed a couple of caribou in the past, and I have had moose and elk from other folks.


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2011)

I had one of these for tea tonight fray bentos. never tried venison. Smoking hash and livers super niceness >>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 26, 2011)

Going to stay logged on for the rest of the evening peeps. Been watching this storm approach on my pooter and it's hitting right now...if yall see my little green light go out then ya know I have lost power.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> I had one of these for tea tonight fray bentos. never tried venison. Smoking hash and livers super niceness >>>>>>>>>>>>


 
Looks good westy, what is it. The shish and livers sound good too. Thurs nights are my hash making nights, cause my chick works. Also been out of soil, but picked some up on the way home so everyone that has been hanging out in the chamber will be rejoicing. Thunder getting closer, my dogs not to happy. Bongos of BSB here : !) Hope your good


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 26, 2011)

Good luck to ya HC. I'll keep my eye on the news for your half of the country


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> I had one of these for tea tonight fray bentos. never tried venison. Smoking hash and livers super niceness >>>>>>>>>>>>


Damn what is that?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 26, 2011)

Hope you stay safe mate. You just riding the storm as it comes ..... Oh well plenty of bud to keep you warm anyway.


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2011)

it was a steak and kidney pie and it was yummy. Hope ya fences stay up and the cats are all in and safe. I see a tiny kitten running down my road today and i aint been able to stop thinking bout the poor little bugger, least my teeth dunt hurt no more lol. Gonna do a second run on that smash i hashified last week just to see if its worth doing a 2nd run lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 26, 2011)

Cool guys thanks...raining hard and thunder and lightning. The news just said the wind is estimated to hit my town at 6:18


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 26, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Good luck to ya HC. I'll keep my eye on the news for your half of the country


Pretty warm out, maybe I'll grab a bar of soap and strip down lol. Actually its nasty



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Hope you stay safe mate. You just riding the storm as it comes ..... Oh well plenty of bud to keep you warm anyway.


Exactamundo Willy lol Yee ha



mr west said:


> it was a steak and kidney pie and it was yummy. Hope ya fences stay up and the cats are all in and safe. I see a tiny kitten running down my road today and i aint been able to stop thinking bout the poor little bugger, least my teeth dunt hurt no more lol. Gonna do a second run on that smash i hashified last week just to see if its worth doing a 2nd run lol


Cats are resourseful, that kitten will be fine : !) How come your teeth don't hurt, just cause. Still going to the dentist, right?? K pops lol. The second run is good too, I don't get anything out of a third try


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 26, 2011)

Line of storms has about gone through, looks like what the issue is going to be is flash flooding around the state. Peeps are used to that here, lots of streams and rivers. And paradise slowly getting paved lol


----------



## mr west (May 26, 2011)

yeah i think i had an infection which has died down, yeah im still going dentists Tuesday at 10am is the earliest emergency appointment they had ffs


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 26, 2011)

Good luck with it man. Got the next 4 days off, girls should be quite chipper I would think! Need to break out the calender and see what to plan on for the next run. Whoops, I mean the run after that,,,let me think, how many weeks? Next batch gets flipped in 4 weeks so that would be 8 weeks. Guess that's when the Grape Ape x Hashberry will get flipped. Frig the dogs get so tall Im thinking about doing just a DOG run haha. Going to be a few months though. Should prolly start stabilizing my crosses. Guess that's the plan, now which ones first hehe

Mostly Caseys and Roms vegging now, that romulan looks absolutely sinister


----------



## mrcartoon (May 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


>


*Drools*

I'm just starting some Blueberry, and if mine is even a quarter as good as yours LOOKS I'll be happy!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 26, 2011)

Hey Mr Cartoon what going on! She's a very light feeder and can have some pretty funky dory phenotypes. You starting from seed or clone


----------



## chb444220 (May 26, 2011)

i got 2 blueberrys veggin right now too. but idk wat co. its from. =/ i got 2 clones from a friends stepfather. but i havent talked to him/her cuz we work 2gether and we've been laid off the last couple weeks. id LOVE it if it came out like that! gonna cross the blueberry with the purple floja as well.


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2011)

Morning Highlander (there can be only one). Have you been blown away or are you stood on a rock with ya hair horizontal braving it?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 27, 2011)

"Somewhere safer where the feeling stays. I want to love you but I'm getting, blown away" 

Black Rose this morning westy. It's quite nice lol. Capital of this state is under water. Lots of roads closed and baseball size hail. HC is doing just fine though ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 27, 2011)

Bring it on Mother Nature you fooking bitch...


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2011)

I think id be fine in ur situation too looking at ur stores


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 27, 2011)

Seems it's only us uk boys that are no good at stockpiling the greenery


----------



## chb444220 (May 27, 2011)

damnnn... that black rose stands out so much! i need to get me sum of those seeds asap! lol. those buds look so awesome!


----------



## Hemlock (May 27, 2011)

Moring HC

Just stoppin in for a look. Have a great weekend everybody!!!!!!

Oh Yeah, Stay outta trouble DON...LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> I think id be fine in ur situation too looking at ur stores


Haha that's my attitude as well my friend! What's going on man : ?), just filled my bongo with kief



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Seems it's only us uk boys that are no good at stockpiling the greenery


Oh no Willy it's feast or famine for me over here. Nice time for it to be in the feast cycle though lol



chb444220 said:


> damnnn... that black rose stands out so much! i need to get me sum of those seeds asap! lol. those buds look so awesome!


Well bro the bird is all loaded up and ready to start sailing today. She going to be be one tired mofo by the end of the week lol



Hemlock said:


> Moring HC
> 
> Just stoppin in for a look. Have a great weekend everybody!!!!!!
> 
> Oh Yeah, Stay outta trouble DON...LOL


Thanks Hem, you have a great weekend yourself my friend. Be talking to ya.


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2011)

jus rolled a fat hash joint after doing a s econd run lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 27, 2011)

How did the second run look?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 27, 2011)

hahahah im not getting into any trouble at all ever. lol, you guys think im some raving nutter. im jut an ordinary bloke, like the od blow out now n then or midweek or what day is it.... 

have a great weekend buddy. look like your set for the time being man, wish my jars were anywhere near that full.

laters chief!


----------



## mr west (May 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> How did the second run look?


Smaller by more than half and greener in colour darker too, worth doing tho if u can be bothered


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well bro the bird is all loaded up and ready to start sailing today. She going to be be one tired mofo by the end of the week lol.


Send some Gatorade with her! Little angel. If she stops by here I'll take good care of her! Ahaha

Good to hear all is well around the cave. Wonder how long til that nastiness hits CO. I don't have the kind of stores you have, but I can go to actual stores and get some if I'm dry and wanna get high. Shouldn't be a problem though since I'm taking down a Blue Widow on Sunday then 2 weeks later my Vortex comes down. She's budding nicely and smells great. She spent many weeks flowering under CFL's since it was a sexing run so I'm not expecting a record breaking weight run but will be some quality dank. I'll try to get a picture of her for you.


----------



## mrcartoon (May 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Mr Cartoon what going on! She's a very light feeder and can have some pretty funky dory phenotypes. You starting from seed or clone


I'm starting from seed from Attitude... only 7 days in right now! First grow, so it could end up interesting!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 28, 2011)

mrcartoon said:


> I'm starting from seed from Attitude... only 7 days in right now! First grow, so it could end up interesting!


Be happy to help you with any questions that you might have : !) If you don't start a journal feel free to post a few pics here but I think you might have a lot of fun with a journal. What does your grow area lok like : ?) 

Good luck bro!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 28, 2011)

A peek of some strains that I have to work with. The beans in the semi-circle were gifted and the ones below are my genetics. Hehehe I feel like frankenstein 

Turning into a lazy Saturday afternoon and getting more than slightly toasted with a kief filled bubbler : !)



View attachment 1622454


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 28, 2011)

Damn you got a lotta seeds out of your crosses! Should be able to find some winners in there!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 28, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Damn you got a lotta seeds out of your crosses! Should be able to find some winners in there!


Haha ya think?? A lot of time went into finding all of those keeper phenos. And I can't find a thing wrong with the casey they were crossed to. Powerhouse stone, very tight buds ,finishes quick, smells and taste good, very frosty and a bit above average yeilder. 

Trying to decide how many BSB cuttings to put into rooters right now. I would love to do a sog with them, they grow tall and the buds stay tight to the stem but the fan leaves get way to big for a sog. I'm trying to disipline myself into not keeping as many clones. I'll prolly just keep..........a dozen lol


----------



## mr west (May 28, 2011)

I want more room so i can keep more than 6 clone onlys and then i can clone more and find more keepers lol then breed em till they all taste the same lol, jk.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 28, 2011)

Till they all taste the same hahaha, then you would be taking a page out of subbys book


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 28, 2011)

Oh no you didn't!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 28, 2011)

Damn, that's a fine line-up there H.C ! I'd love to have the room to try out different growing methods and experiment a bit, its addictive lol 
Catch you soon mate,


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 29, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Damn, that's a fine line-up there H.C ! I'd love to have the room to try out different growing methods and experiment a bit, its addictive lol
> Catch you soon mate,


I was very fortunate to have ended up with this house that I'm in. It was my grandparents and after my divorce this little farmhouse style home was vacant, dark and gloomy. I think they would be glad to know that their oldest grandson ended up with it and has breathed life back into it. A lot of my house plants were theirs or are cuttings of theirs lol

Talk to ya soon cinders


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82V7ks33G48

Awesome song by Hollywood Undead...My Black Dahlia. And another great one to crank out LOUD! 

note...this song in no way reflects the way I feel ( anymore ; ), just happens to be on my playlist and what's rocking out the cave walls at the moment haha


----------



## chb444220 (May 29, 2011)

nice batch of seeds u got there. lol. cant wait to harvest this floja soo i can get sum seeds of my own! its startin to yellow up tho. =/ only 2wards the top. im just hopin it lasts long enough till i see sum seeds poppin out so i can harvest it. all ur crosses sound great man! cant wait to have room big enough to have all those strains and crosses as well. right now im workin with a lil dinky closet.. and a heavy duty cardboard box for my veg box... hahaha. cant get much more ghetto right?


----------



## mr west (May 29, 2011)

Hope ur not feeling bad mate, i only got bout half way into that song b4 i had to shut it down cuz it was making me angry and i have nothing to be angry about lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2011)

yeah man thats some heavy shiz HC i generally go for punk when feeling angered but not the angry punk the cheery upbeat ska type. 

nice collection of beans buddy some excellent stuff in there.

hope your good bro


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (May 30, 2011)

Morning boys girls cats and dogs !!!!! Shitty weather over my end and I'm out working in it... Gutted. Weather still shit for you HC???


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2011)

Outstanding isnt it


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 30, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> nice batch of seeds u got there. lol. cant wait to harvest this floja soo i can get sum seeds of my own! its startin to yellow up tho. =/ only 2wards the top. im just hopin it lasts long enough till i see sum seeds poppin out so i can harvest it. all ur crosses sound great man! cant wait to have room big enough to have all those strains and crosses as well. right now im workin with a lil dinky closet.. and a heavy duty cardboard box for my veg box... hahaha. cant get much more ghetto right?


Hey Chris whats going on. You may have to let your floja go a little longer in order for the seeds to mature, I had to do that with my ice and my little casey. Most were still immature but I found enough viable ones to keep things going with those strains. Talk to ya man!



mr west said:


> Hope ur not feeling bad mate, i only got bout half way into that song b4 i had to shut it down cuz it was making me angry and i have nothing to be angry about lol.


Naw I'm doing great man, thanks though! 

Made some real nice hash last night...even impressed myself with it lol. Used just sugar leaves, froze them just before they were totally dry, used ice cold water and ice with sharp edges. Some real quality shit, I'm real happy with it. Got about a qtr oz. Seems to be the same amount that I get every month when I do a hash run lol.

Hope your good too bro, holiday here today



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> Morning boys girls cats and dogs !!!!! Shitty weather over my end and I'm out working in it... Gutted. Weather still shit for you HC???


Yo willy! Yeah that sucks man, be nice to get home and toasted, huh : ?) Weather is making a change for the better here, got almost a week of sun forcast coming up. Guess I better make some hay lol.



entheogens said:


> amazing nice plants and setup


Thanks for the bump and the walk down memory lane. Stop by anytime entheogens


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 30, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> yeah man thats some heavy shiz HC i generally go for punk when feeling angered but not the angry punk the cheery upbeat ska type.
> 
> nice collection of beans buddy some excellent stuff in there.
> 
> hope your good bro


Doing good man, girl is upstairs sleeping...I couldn't resist a couple of tokes of the hash I made last night lol. Another cup of coffee or two and I'll go wake her up nice. Yeah I got a bit of ska music on my playlist, in particular Reel Big Fish, the song Black Dahlia is way heavy though I love it. Got a nice run of 7 Black Sour Bubble, 5 Livers x Cherrycheese and a Black Rose that are 2 weeks in buddy!! The Don run haha.

Hope the camping was fun this weekend man!! Gots to go,,,,hear the cracken stirring lol ; !)


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2011)

going to do a fat hashy joint now to ease things lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 30, 2011)

mr west said:


> going to do a fat hashy joint now to ease things lol


Doing a few hits myself before I head out for a couple of hours,,,,business calls lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 30, 2011)

Got to love it when customers throw money at ya. Just got back from looking at the house I'm starting on tomorrow. One of my regular customers, very nice house right on the lake but they have a sea wall so they are fine. They won't be putting their dock out this year though, I don't think anyone living on the lake will,,,still way above flood stage. But anywayyyys...."here take half up front" and I'm like "oh ok" lol. Good thing cause I was flat broke!!

Drinking a few cuppas and toking few hits of some very fine hash and I be getting a nice glow started for the afternoon ; !)


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2011)

Jobs a goodun. Sometimes the universe slots into place at just the right time


----------



## DST (May 30, 2011)

Well if we get the go ahead on the contract we just won, I'll probably get paid around Xmas time


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 30, 2011)

Looks like I'll be making a pit stop at Lowes while I'm out this afternoon. The big flower room apparently has some little leaks in the duct work at the connections that's contributing to increased heat and humidity, that needs to be stopped right now. I must have about 20 connections too so I'll just redo them all. 

The Romulans are putting all of their energy into making seeds,,,I think every calyx has a seed in it lol. Very very nice sweet fruity smell too it, I would love it if that came out in the cure! Well DOGs have been watered time for me to go get some food.


----------



## DST (May 30, 2011)

DOG pics? pwetty pwease?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 30, 2011)

Sure! I looked for my camera this morning but only for a min.,,,,,oh I know where it is. Out in my truck haha. Just maiwed down some chinese take out, lit a bowl of shish. Now I'll go take some pics!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2011)

what up HC, the don run hahaha kool. like a bit of reel big fish ive seen them a couple of times, they know how to rock a crowd. 

knew things would turn a corner bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 30, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what up HC, the don run hahaha kool. like a bit of reel big fish ive seen them a couple of times, they know how to rock a crowd.
> 
> knew things would turn a corner bro


Cool you have seen them,,,know the song I Hate (your guts)? lol love it. Time for a photo shoot!


----------



## DST (May 30, 2011)

Tried to upload a pic a minute ago and my comp was having none of it! Good luck.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2011)

hahahah yeah man i hate your guts is agood man, my fave is she has a girlfriend now. listen to any punkier stuff? mad caddies? nofx?

[youtube]YBNy3l3Me5o[/youtube]

your dogs barkin'?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 30, 2011)

I took a bunch of pics, I haven't looked at the rest yet.

DOG day 37!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 30, 2011)

A couple of shots of the sativa Beastie Girl,,,



With the Lemon Qleaner to the right and one of the Roms below her. They are all in 3.5 gal containers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 30, 2011)

everyting irie mon! girls look dank hc, couldnt help thinking that a pink dog would be epic. hows the BSB for potency ? as if i need ask lmao


----------



## mr west (May 30, 2011)

have you got the room to let the dogs do their thing?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 30, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> everyting irie mon! girls look dank hc, couldnt help thinking that a pink dog would be epic. hows the BSB for potency ? as if i need ask lmao


Well I got a couple of shots up before my attachment manager started acting up lol.

The Black Sour Bubble has great potency Donny but it's the flavor and taste combined that make it one of my favorites. Bummer though I just finished the last bud of it yesterday, six weeks until more Bubble. And L X CC. And a Black Rose ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 30, 2011)

Casey Jones day 37,,,,,


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 30, 2011)

Lol, hc u hold on to your harvest about as long as i do!


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

This looks lovely HC. Possibly more HB than OG by the looks of structure and leaves.

And the Casey looks, well Casey-ish to be honest, lol.

Peace, DST





Highlanders cave said:


> I took a bunch of pics, I haven't looked at the rest yet.
> 
> DOG day 37!
> 
> ...


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 31, 2011)

Morning D! That was the impression that I had as well. They very well may be the frostiest babes in the room. Still waiting for some sort of smell from the Beastie Girl, anything at this point lol. And trics too but that's not as important with some sativas,,,,,my HM x BB had very little trics but very strong potency.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 31, 2011)

mr west said:


> have you got the room to let the dogs do their thing?


I do but it's a bit of a pain in the arse. Everything else has to be raised up lol. Even DOGs 2 and 3 are tall mofos,,,about 4.5 ft or so, lots of buds!


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

Kool I tend to put the tall ones round the edges of my grow lol


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

May be there is some Dutch genetics in the DOGs, lol. Tall mofo's!!


----------



## Bobotrank (May 31, 2011)

Hey hey bru how's it hangin in here? At home today taking care of business-- all day lol. Never a dull moment over here-- luckily there's plenty of cheese to go around... with cheesey kief on top


----------



## DST (May 31, 2011)

Hey Bobo, nae seen you for a few seconds, enjoying the cheddar eh! peace bru, dst


----------



## Bobotrank (May 31, 2011)

I'm alive I'm alive! Just been so busy with work... a bittersweet problem, I suppose. It's hardly left me to do the things I need to do, though... like tend to the girls and keep up on RIU! I've been trying to get on as much as possible, and even tho I'm not always posting, I'm definitely lurking!  Next stop, Club 600  bro!


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 31, 2011)

Whats up all! Got the day off! Good thing cause we did some drinking with the neighbors last night and ended up drinking a bunch of absinthe then going to the bar where one of them bartends. So we drank for free and did some very blacked out karaoke. Now I'm drinking Gatorade and packing up a bowl of Chocolope. Gotta get my recovery on, plus I believe I have some guests arriving today!

Looks like that DOG is gonna be another great hash producer. Cross that mug with the C4 or the Calizhar, can't remember which one you said was the incredible hasher. HC's Freaky Closet Seedbank!

Sunny in the mid 80's here, hope you're staying dry bro!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 31, 2011)

Some shots from work today....typically there would be dozons of boats on the water. This year none.



The steps down to the beach


----------



## mr west (May 31, 2011)

So is there no boats cuz the waters high? Looks spooky and kinda cool like it was back in the 70's. Who's the one with good legs? Hash and casey for the evning biffs>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

something really calming about big expanses of water. nice shots man


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 31, 2011)

mr west said:


> So is there no boats cuz the waters high? Looks spooky and kinda cool like it was back in the 70's. Who's the one with good legs? Hash and casey for the evning biffs>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Hey buddy! Had to go water and feed the girls after I got home. I don't like watering them before they go to bed but either that or they go to sleep thirsty lol

Yupper the lake is at record level, they have been cancelling all of the fishing derby so far. Biggest fresh water fishing derby in north america is in a couple of weeks....they are still undecided about that one. 

Schmoooking a real nice bong, filled with crushed ice (was near friggen 90F today), hash and C-4 and sitting in the ac lol. 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> something really calming about big expanses of water. nice shots man


It's a beautiful lake man, runs half the length of the state too. Not far from where I am, kinda grew up on it. You have an open invitation to go jet skiing any time brudder!!! Hey tell westy that I wont hit on his princess as long as he doesn't hit on my daughter hehehe ; !) Talk to yas!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

damn hc thanks man but jet skiing!? i'm more your lethargic leisure activity kind of guy lmao... i want to fish! they bass fishing?

enjoy that bong brother, i havent iced mine up in a long time.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 31, 2011)

relaxing pics hc!


----------



## ColoradoLove (May 31, 2011)

You da man HC!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmmm...chillaxen on the porch with some coffee. We were going to try and get at least a half day in today before the forcasted thunder boomers roll through, lightning and thunder right now though,,,,time to break out the bubbler me thinks ; !)


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 1, 2011)

morning bro, i'd like 2 go fishing with ya 2  lets meet in the middle lmao  hope ur good mate


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 1, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> morning bro, i'd like 2 go fishing with ya 2  lets meet in the middle lmao  hope ur good mate


Morning las, yupper I'm doing pretty good thanks man. That would definately be a lot of fun! It's good fishing too,,,we could look in the water yesterday and see schools of huge lake trout swimming by  Talk to ya!

And Donny the bass pros that travel around the country and have the fancy decked out nascar looking bass boats say this is their favorite lake!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2011)

Schools of Huge lake trout  one day bro one day


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Schools of Huge lake trout  one day bro one day


Absolutely my brudder from anodder mudder!

Hey, so I noticed that you were saying what the Cherrycheese is made up of yesterday. I totally forgot to ask you. And I meant to lol. BR x Exodus? Really?? Would never of guessed that the black rose was used. Did Heath make that cross?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2011)

nohin better than kickin back on a boat with a few brew biftas and good peeps. catching fish is an added bonus 

the cross was one from potpimp i was dubious as to the exodus used but seeing some of the pheno's that have come out from the livers cross just confused things more. id say the pink pheno is quite cheesey musky but with a sweetness from the livers.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> nohin better than kickin back on a boat with a few brew biftas and good peeps. catching fish is an added bonus
> 
> the cross was one from potpimp i was dubious as to the exodus used but seeing some of the pheno's that have come out from the livers cross just confused things more. id say the pink pheno is quite cheesey musky but with a sweetness from the livers.


Yeah both of my phenos have that sweetness from the livers, or in keeping with the "confusing" theme, the Northern Lights? Wasn't there a sativa leaning pheno out of the original 11 NL phenotypes? Haven't really seen any BR traits in any of those crosses that I have seen unless the pink one gets her color from it. The Black Rose and the BSB grow straight up, keep their buds pretty tight and can get tall.

And what's his face over at potpimp had some absolutely killa strains going on, I wouldn't doubt that he had access to the exodus cut. Has anyone familiar with that cut see any resemblence in any of the l x cc phenotypes?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2011)

i havent a scooby its all heresay, i reckon he had access to the exodus definately and as far as i can tell the BR is pretty recessive genewise. no idea about the original 11 NL's quite possible there was a satty leaning one though. 

the tastes coming through in the original pack of cherry cheese werent cheesey, so who knows. im in two minds to leave this project and start something new, there are too many ?'s in the lineage. some gold tho its got me torn.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 1, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i havent a scooby its all heresay, i reckon he had access to the exodus definately and as far as i can tell the BR is pretty recessive genewise. no idea about the original 11 NL's quite possible there was a satty leaning one though.
> 
> the tastes coming through in the original pack of cherry cheese werent cheesey, so who knows. im in two minds to leave this project and start something new, there are too many ?'s in the lineage. some gold tho its got me torn.


Oh this is too fuking funny. Your going to get a kick out of this one then,,,,,,,,,,,Guess what I JUST found lmfao.

Livers x Cherrycheese


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well then top of the morning to you Cindyguy!! Wake up, rise n shine and all that good crap lol. Throwing up some pics of the L x CC before I start some late night trimming, I'll talk to ya mate have good one : !)
> 
> View attachment 1607577View attachment 1607579View attachment 1607578View attachment 1607580View attachment 1607582View attachment 1607581View attachment 1607587
> 
> The two girls on the left are #4s, the pink pheno, the next two are # 2s the candy store pheno and the one on the far right is # 3. I didn't have a number three that I remember lol, I'll have to go back through my journal anD jog my memory


Goddamn I'm still laughing, woulda been crying though if I had another whole crop pollenated lol.

Yep # 3 is a full blown L x CC male


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2011)

haahhahaah classic, look at the double serrations on that bad boy. has it much musky smell or is it a sweeter smell? looks a little too indi for a livers lean


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 1, 2011)

My my nice plant porn!!!

Had a bird come by my house!!!! Thanks SO Much for your kindness!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 1, 2011)

#2 on the left, the more indieish candy pheno. #4 on the right, the pink pheno. The plant stucture of the male more resembles #2 but couldn't get a good read on the smell


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 1, 2011)

lol they purdy either way hc.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey hey in here everybody. Looks like I popped in just in time to hear all the talk about the CC x L. . . and to see that HC is packing some heat lol  Careful not to spluff, brova! lmao

So that double serration is Exodus cut gene coming through then? Hmmmm Chhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssseeeeeeeee. I want some right now. Have to go to dog training class this morning, though, and I'd feel bad getting too baked before, even though I'm sure it would only improve my obedience lmao 

I still dream about the Exodus cut in America. There must be a way to get a cut over here... I'm thinking 1st Class overnight flights. . . oh how it would change the game-- at least for the lovers of Cheese . . . One can dream, I suppose lmfao 

Alright, enough laughing at myself. Hope you guys are having yourselves a great one. I'll catch up with yas on the flip...

!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 1, 2011)

Last night I discovered I have 3 little boys on my hands too HC. My Jilly, Qleaner, and a bagseed Summit Surprise all look to be males. Works out though cause I just got some daaaaaank Casey crosses. I have a wedding this weekend but when I get back its gonna be bean popping time! What should I start first?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 1, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> My my nice plant porn!!!
> 
> Had a bird come by my house!!!! Thanks SO Much for your kindness!!!!


Your more than welcome my friend,,,check out the Calizhar crosses for a good yielding frosty commercial strain pheno! And then let me know what you find lol ; !)



Bobotrank said:


> Hey hey in here everybody. Looks like I popped in just in time to hear all the talk about the CC x L. . . and to see that HC is packing some heat lol  Careful not to spluff, brova! lmao
> 
> So that double serration is Exodus cut gene coming through then? Hmmmm Chhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssseeeeeeeee. I want some right now. Have to go to dog training class this morning, though, and I'd feel bad getting too baked before, even though I'm sure it would only improve my obedience lmao
> 
> ...


Good thing about obedience lessons is that after your trained lol, you won't have to go again for any dogs you might get in the future! 

Little under a hundred bucks brudder,,,,,,,,overnight, overseas, fed ex ; !)



ColoradoLove said:


> Last night I discovered I have 3 little boys on my hands too HC. My Jilly, Qleaner, and a bagseed Summit Surprise all look to be males. Works out though cause I just got some daaaaaank Casey crosses. I have a wedding this weekend but when I get back its gonna be bean popping time! What should I start first?


Hey CLove! 

If I hadn't just germed 25 or so seeds from my Ice x Casey (that was all of the viable looking seeds from that plant) It would definately be the P10 cross. Shouldn't be to hard to find a gem or two in that pack. Besides nice strong potency she was in the top 2 or 3 as far as taste! If you have been running tga gear ya might as well throw that one into the mix lol.

Have a great weekend man , I'll talk to ya


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 1, 2011)

Hah! Ain't that the truth?! I'm almost properly trained, but still have some commands to master... so far I know sit, stay, down, rollover. . . 

Man, I wonder what customs would do to that package... do they scan shit? xray? would it be a little bit more of a slap on the wrists than seeds? . . . think about if it came through, though... I know we've dreamed before, but I'm a dreamer... can you say cheesey revolution??


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 1, 2011)

Ha I thought I was running TGA gear til I noticed the Jilly and Qleaner were boys, now it's just the lone Vortex. Back to the drawing board though, sounds like it's gonna be P10 and probably a BSB to start things off. I dunno they all sound awesome. We should try to pop different ones so we can get a feel for each one?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 1, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Ha I thought I was running TGA gear til I noticed the Jilly and Qleaner were boys, now it's just the lone Vortex. Back to the drawing board though, sounds like it's gonna be P10 and probably a BSB to start things off. I dunno they all sound awesome. We should try to pop different ones so we can get a feel for each one?


So did you end up with the short dog poop pheno Vortex. I couldn't handle the smell and it was a long vegger but the potency was outstanding. In keeping with the tga theme there is also a Lemon Qleaner cross...I can show you what mine looks like at 5.5 weeks. Tall spear shaped buds!


----------



## DST (Jun 1, 2011)

Evening HC, just popping by to say allo allo. Take it easy. DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 1, 2011)

How ya doing D. Man I am real glad we did not work today...record heat and very oppressive humidity. Prolly would of killed myself haha.

Hope all is well!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 1, 2011)

So the dehumidifier is at work, eh?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 1, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> So the dehumidifier is at work, eh?


No it makes it to hot in there,,,with the ac on in there all of the time I can keep the ro managable. Barely lol. My girl is walking over to my house, glad she didn't ask me to meet her! Gots to go get looking sharp and take my honey out for some Mexican. And a drink. For her hehe

Bonging some real nice hash right now, I should be doing just fine by the time she gets here lol

Tornadoes ripping through a bunch of Mass towns and cities this evening. THERE ARE NOT SUPPOSED TO BE TORNADOES IN MASSACHUSETS


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, well welcome to HAARP's global warming!


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 2, 2011)

*Your more than welcome my friend,,,check out the Calizhar crosses for a good yielding frosty commercial strain pheno! And then let me know what you find lol ; !)

I gonna do it Brother and I will let you know!!!!
Dropped the calizar yesterday
*


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 2, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Yeah, well welcome to HAARP's global warming!





Hemlock said:


> *Your more than welcome my friend,,,check out the Calizhar crosses for a good yielding frosty commercial strain pheno! And then let me know what you find lol ; !)*
> 
> *I gonna do it Brother and I will let you know!!!!*
> *Dropped the calizar yesterday*


That's very cool Hem! I dropped all of my Ice crosses a couple of days ago, they will be hitting the dirt real quick!

So yesterday it was 90F out and record heat for the day. Today it's 51 and windy as fuk down at the lake,,,froze my ass off lol. Miserable morning! This is what I'm up to now the before the girls get tended to hehe


----------



## DST (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice stuff Highlander, made myself some hash today as well. Enjoying a joint of it the now with some kush. Peace bru.

DST


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey hey in here. Just got off work. What a day <<< cheddar is locked and loaded w/ keify goodness sprinkled atop  Hash is makin' me hungry HC


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 2, 2011)

DST said:


> Nice stuff Highlander, made myself some hash today as well. Enjoying a joint of it the now with some kush. Peace bru.
> 
> DST


Thanks D! Normally my hash lightens as it dries. This batch however was different. The hash came out of the bubble bag so light and pure looking really like none that I've made before. But the next day the outside of the chunks had turned that dark caramel color that you see! That was from the 70 bag, what came out of the 20 bag is always a bit darker anyways but the next day it had turned black lol. Very nice fuel like taste too out of the 70 : !)

I'll be smoking some kush soon too, they'll be done in a couple of weeks or so and looking quite nice and very frosty! I have decided on a keeper and just took it's five cuttings out of the chamber,,,they been sitting in there for a while as I hadn't exactly figured out where I was going to work them in, but they are in the rotation now. Thanks again 



Bobotrank said:


> Hey hey in here. Just got off work. What a day <<< cheddar is locked and loaded w/ keify goodness sprinkled atop  Hash is makin' me hungry HC


Hey man, nice feeling to homw from work huh! Especially when you have your own homegrown dankness to relax with!!

I'm just chillaxen with a bubbler of hash, cup of coffee, some mindless x-men movie on and working on my rotator cuff muscles lol, hey word in the grapevine is the bird will be landing on Mon ; !), and will prolly be tired so take care of her when she gets there  Have a nice evenin my friend enjoy them eggs of hers!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh brother, you've got bad shoulders, too? Get out those bands for a little internal/external 

I've got my binoculars out and will be watching the skies anxiously  I love bird watching-- especially this breed~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 3, 2011)

damnnn... my eyes are hurting.... just went back to like page 170 and made it to page 220 before i had to stop cuz my eyes starting hurting. and i had to clean my kepyboard cuz it was covered in drool after lookin at all those beautiful pics of all those beautiful plants/strains..... great fuckin work as always man.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 4, 2011)

Sup H.C. Sorry ive not been able to get online all week. Had a f***in seizure ( epileptic ) on Mon. Just home last night bro. 
Give me a shout when you'r about

cind


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 4, 2011)

Morning brother! 'Bout to go fire up the vapes and start a rainy day. How you doin' over there? Any more weird HAARP weather?

Cindy, sorry to hear about the seizure. Hope you're feeling better now. . .


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 4, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Sup H.C. Sorry ive not been able to get online all week. Had a f***in seizure ( epileptic ) on Mon. Just home last night bro.
> Give me a shout when you'r about
> 
> cind


Hey Cinders, so that's where you been all week,,,we were starting to take bets on if the DOG did you in or not!?! Hope your feeling better bro. Did I get the impression on one of your posts that your girl is ready for your garden to end? Well I just got home from work, watered the girls and now after a few hits off the bubbler of some bubble hash and I'm about shitfaced hehe.

Talk to you soon buddy!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 4, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Morning brother! 'Bout to go fire up the vapes and start a rainy day. How you doin' over there? Any more weird HAARP weather?
> 
> Cindy, sorry to hear about the seizure. Hope you're feeling better now. . .


Hey brudder, I'm doing just fine. Putting together 3 or 4 days of picture perfect days going on here,,,fook the famine it's feast time! Got to love having the right customer base ,eh ; ) Looks to be a good summer coming up.

You and your honey have a great weekend Bobo, I talk to ya!


----------



## mr west (Jun 4, 2011)

Glad to here the word perfect >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey brudder, I'm doing just fine. Putting together 3 or 4 days of picture perfect days going on here,,,fook the famine it's feast time! Got to love having the right customer base ,eh ; ) Looks to be a good summer coming up.
> 
> You and your honey have a great weekend Bobo, I talk to ya!


Glad to hear things are cranking for you. Nice to make up for lost time, too! I feel like I'm still doin' it lol 

Funny, the weather here didn't slow that bird from landing-- early. Boy oh boy! I looooooove birds


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 4, 2011)

This is the Black Sour Bubble stud that I cut back a few months,,,just bred him with the best BSB female out of 7 girls to pick from : !)

Qiute toasted right now haha what else is new, right! Think I should prolly save what little brain power I have left for my girl who's cuming over soon lol. But then again ,,,,who needs brains for what we're going to be doing hehe


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 4, 2011)

It looks like he worn out from breeding...so save your strength.


cof


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> This is the Black Sour Bubble stud that I cut back a few months,,,just bred him with the best BSB female out of 7 girls to pick from : !)
> 
> Qiute toasted right now haha what else is new, right! Think I should prolly save what little brain power I have left for my girl who's cuming over soon lol. But then again ,,,,who needs brains for what we're going to be doing hehe
> 
> ...


hahaha. agreed! dont always need brains to do that.. but if i ever do need sum... i can always ask my girl 2 gimme sum...  lol. always my favorite. 8==D O= lol


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow, the stud looks a bit un-spunky HC, lol. You been scaring your male plants!


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

Looks like how i feel after copious sex sessions lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 5, 2011)

DST said:


> Wow, the stud looks a bit un-spunky HC, lol. You been scaring your male plants!


Good eye, he's been very neglected the last couple of months. I turned him into a house plant and kinda forgot about him. My mj is always green and lush and my houseplants always need watering lol but fortunately he was ready to blow his load at the same time the girl was ready



mr west said:


> Looks like how i feel after copious sex sessions lol


Maybe that's why I'm up early on a Sunday morning hahaha. We pigged out on Italian last night and then both promptly crashed. But not before some Ben and Jerrys for dessert lol

What's going on Mr West!


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

we are watching a tv show called so you think you can dance lol we missed it last night but catching it on the iplayer cuz its bbc lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 5, 2011)

Just got back from dropping my girl off, time to give the rest of my harum some luv lol
>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> full melt bubble>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

I gotta wait till my trims dry b4 i can make more hash, it dunt last long no matter how much u make. when u say my girl do u mean ya daughter? My old cats not so good lately since the accident, it seems like shes lost her sight, poor little thing bless her. Ive had her since 98 but she was born 95 so an old cat by any standards lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 5, 2011)

I ran a whole load of trim this time but just froze it straight off the plant. Nice hash but you don't get that much running it that way from what I found.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 5, 2011)

mr west said:


> I gotta wait till my trims dry b4 i can make more hash, it dunt last long no matter how much u make. when u say my girl do u mean ya daughter? My old cats not so good lately since the accident, it seems like shes lost her sight, poor little thing bless her. Ive had her since 98 but she was born 95 so an old cat by any standards lol.


Usually when I say my girl I mean my little hottie girlfriend lol. Your cats not so good since that, huh? That's tough,,,she's going to need some extra attention prolly. Poor girl



DST said:


> I ran a whole load of trim this time but just froze it straight off the plant. Nice hash but you don't get that much running it that way from what I found.


No you don't get much that way do you lol! I have found that the best hash that I make is when trim is almost dry but not quite. Kind of a happy medium but leaning a bit more towards a little weight to go with it. That works real well for keeping any of green dust out of the mix. Straight from the freezer to the ice water : !)

Have a good rest of the day gents!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 5, 2011)

.how do lad!? just poppin by to say HIGH, hope your good man. hash looked nice. my new butane tube arrived friday. i cant wait to pop the cherry.

:: Don


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> .how do lad!? just poppin by to say HIGH, hope your good man. hash looked nice. my new butane tube arrived friday. i cant wait to pop the cherry.
> 
> :: Don


Doing quite nice buddy! Girl just came over and we had some nice afternoon delight. And then left hehe ; !) Just relaxin with a cuppa and and a bongo of some of that hash and watching the only Tom Cruise movie that I like anymore lol...Collateral.

Post up a pic of the tube sometime! Have a good rest of the night brudder!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 5, 2011)

Post coitus bongos rock, just hit that relax button right where it needs it lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey hey in here Mr HC, hope the day has started off right for ya. Can't figure out which one of these beans to crack first... oh the choices are tough! 

I'm gonna go get my day started. Glad you're busy 

 Peace brother!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 6, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey hey in here Mr HC, hope the day has started off right for ya. Can't figure out which one of these beans to crack first... oh the choices are tough!
> 
> I'm gonna go get my day started. Glad you're busy
> 
> Peace brother!


Hey there Bobo, thanks! Busy and with the right customers hehe, the upper 5%ers lol. This summer is going to go by quick which is nice, got a tad burnt to a crisp up on a roof all day. I'm more of a fall and winter kinda guy lol. Booked into the fall right now, I really wouldn't mind taking the winter off again and fine tuning my genetics,,,,ah I'm sure I will either way lol

Let me know which ones you decide to work with first, I have some Ice/Casey seeds coming up now and 7 Grape Ape x Hashberry seedlings in the nursery. Got a run at six and a half weeks right now thats looking pretty sweet. And I'm in a position to keep it all to myself mwahaha 

Have a good evening!!


----------



## DoobieBrother (Jun 6, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Yeah, well welcome to HAARP's global warming!


What!? Someone else who knows of the evil HAARP!? No way!
I've got a book titled: "Angles Don't Play This HAARP". Interesting read. 

*http://www.amazon.com/Angels-Dont-Play-This-Haarp/dp/0964881209*


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 6, 2011)

You know it Doobie! Stoooopid fooking HAARP. That book sounds interesting... will have to give it a read. Did you hear about the big atmospheric reading taken over Japan 5 days leading up to the earthquake...? Something's fishy. . .

HC, will let'cha know on the beans. I might bust some of those C-4 x Caseys just cause there are so many of them. We are moving in a few months, and I don't want to get anything started that I'd have to move with. Some of those strains I'd like to keep around for a bit, I'm thinking


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2011)

DoobieBrother said:


> What!? Someone else who knows of the evil HAARP!? No way!
> I've got a book titled: "Angles Don't Play This HAARP". Interesting read.
> 
> *http://www.amazon.com/Angels-Dont-Play-This-Haarp/dp/0964881209*


So you would know how to make a Tesla cannon then?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 7, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> You know it Doobie! Stoooopid fooking HAARP. That book sounds interesting... will have to give it a read. Did you hear about the big atmospheric reading taken over Japan 5 days leading up to the earthquake...? Something's fishy. . .
> 
> HC, will let'cha know on the beans. I might bust some of those C-4 x Caseys just cause there are so many of them. We are moving in a few months, and I don't want to get anything started that I'd have to move with. Some of those strains I'd like to keep around for a bit, I'm thinking


A couple of the strains had quite a few beans as everyone who received them can prolly tell, use them like trading cards, or barter, or preferably give the extras away ; !)


----------



## mr west (Jun 7, 2011)

Postmans just delivered a load of spam mail grrr lol. I hate that the postal service has the gawls to post unsolicited mail though your box


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> Postmans just delivered a load of spam mail grrr lol. I hate that the postal service has the gawls to post unsolicited mail though your box


same here are the posties glorified leflet droppers these days? no joy yet here  lol


----------



## DST (Jun 7, 2011)

That's why in Holland you have a tab on your postbox that declares if you want spam or not....people still put bloody flyers through the box.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 7, 2011)

Whats up HC! Been back in Iowa for a wedding and now Im in the middle of several double shifts. I need some time to get caught up in here! Wanted to tell you I popped one of the C4 crosses though. I'll be back!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 7, 2011)

Ah CLove, we must be on the same page. Was tinkin'bout poppin some of those myself!

HC, you know I'll spread the love


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 7, 2011)

heyy man. u should delete sum messages outta ur inbox. =p lol. i cant write ya


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 7, 2011)

Sup' Crazy Horse! just in doing my round's, Hope all's growing good mate !

cindy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 8, 2011)

Wassup HC, whats craccin?


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2011)

working hard or hardly working?


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 8, 2011)

that hash looks soooo nice hc i been smoking on fake pollom the last few days basically good soapbar lol 1st post in the thread m8 all you pros scare me a little lol


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 8, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> that hash looks soooo nice hc i been smoking on fake pollom the last few days basically good soapbar lol 1st post in the thread m8 all you pros scare me a little lol


highlanders not a pro unfortunately mate, he's a fucking growing god hahaha all hail to the god of green  lol

edit - and red/pink strains lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 8, 2011)

mr west said:


> Postmans just delivered a load of spam mail grrr lol. I hate that the postal service has the gawls to post unsolicited mail though your box





las fingerez said:


> same here are the posties glorified leflet droppers these days? no joy yet here  lol


Hmmm...today would be day 9 on a 6 to to 10 business day dealio



DST said:


> That's why in Holland you have a tab on your postbox that declares if you want spam or not....people still put bloody flyers through the box.


Hey D what do ya say! The buds on the DOGs are just calling my name....they are very close, going to be done in 8 wks tops. Lil over a week!!



ColoradoLove said:


> Whats up HC! Been back in Iowa for a wedding and now Im in the middle of several double shifts. I need some time to get caught up in here! Wanted to tell you I popped one of the C4 crosses though. I'll be back!


Glad to hear that Clove, you wont be disappointed...the C-4 has very good potency, taste and dripping with crystals ; !) I need some time to get caught up here myself lol



Bobotrank said:


> Ah CLove, we must be on the same page. Was tinkin'bout poppin some of those myself!
> 
> HC, you know I'll spread the love


Kool kool man I know you will! Pop more than Clove did though hahaha



chb444220 said:


> heyy man. u should delete sum messages outta ur inbox. =p lol. i cant write ya


Hehe that's why it's full lol. Jess kidding bro, I will!



Cindyguygrower said:


> Sup' Crazy Horse! just in doing my round's, Hope all's growing good mate !
> 
> cindy


Hey there Cindy, yeah all is growin pretty good. Taking the day off tomorrow so maybe I'll be able to give them a bit more attention then they have been getting this week. Talk to ya sooooon!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wassup HC, whats craccin?


Need to pm ya in a bit T. Give me a chance to toke up a couple of bongos first.



mr west said:


> working hard or hardly working?


Getting toasted this week but the wrong kind of toasty. Working outside in this brutal heat and humidity I'm pretty fooking spent by the end of the day. And then today my wheel came off my rig while I was driving lol,,,it's in the shop now but no wheels no workie. Got the day off tomorrow, yippie!!



sambo020482 said:


> that hash looks soooo nice hc i been smoking on fake pollom the last few days basically good soapbar lol 1st post in the thread m8 all you pros scare me a little lol


Thanks Sambo my friend, I needed a laugh! Stop back soon bro ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 8, 2011)

ROCK ON! Ze Cranberries.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Ejga4kJUts


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 8, 2011)

Nice man, I know this toasty feeling, altho mine is a bit of a mental one from working too damn much, and not playing enough. oh well, at least there's weed all the time


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 8, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Nice man, I know this toasty feeling, altho mine is a bit of a mental one from working too damn much, and not playing enough. oh well, at least there's weed all the time


Haha there IS weed all the time! Ya got that right!! I'm not really smoking to much during the day right now only because my daughter is working with me this summer but I make up for it afterwards lol. We are having a great time, both making good dough and having one of her friends start next week with us.

Sitting in the ac now with my bubbler and time for another pot of coffee. I think the high temp of the day was low 90s somewhere and supposedly broke another record....yippie ki friggen aye!


----------



## mr west (Jun 8, 2011)

Id love some coffee but its way past my bed time sort of and this casey is kicking my arse ass and back side >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> nernight brave cave dweller lol


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

ooh, coffee, bedtime, Mr west, not a good combo from what I hear! 

EDIT: 8 weeks, freakin hell HC, you got yer plants on the roids?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 9, 2011)

DST said:


> ooh, coffee, bedtime, Mr west, not a good combo from what I hear!
> 
> EDIT: 8 weeks, freakin hell HC, you got yer plants on the roids?


Uh...yes. Don't we all : !)

Going to go back and count the days. She's just ripening now, bit of a tie betwix them and the lemon qleaner for nicest looking buds of the harvest. Going to be very little leaves to trim on both of those girls


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 9, 2011)

I wish I could start more! I got 2 plants coming down Sundayish and then I can pop a few more. Damn playing by the rules... 6 plants


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 9, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> I wish I could start more! I got 2 plants coming down Sundayish and then I can pop a few more. Damn playing by the rules... 6 plants


Oh right I forgot . Is one of them your Vortex that's coming down?

Just went back and counted the days and I'll be damn if I'm not a week off. I thought they were coming up on 7 weeks but today is only day 40. Shit haha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2011)

hey hc, did your livers x cc that went pink have a pink tint in between the leaves. mine seems to and none of my other plants do and it is also #1 in the frost department as of now.. thx in advance.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> hey hc, did your livers x cc that went pink have a pink tint in between the leaves. mine seems to and none of my other plants do and it is also #1 in the frost department as of now.. thx in advance.


Just finished spraying them, trying to stay ahead of the mites lol. So I went back up and looked at the pink pheno...they are three weeks in but not changing color yet. As I remember, it was only the calyxs that changed color and they started out by looking kind of black/purple. The smell was sweet but not as sweet as the livers dom candy pheno. How far along are yours man?

Hey I sent ya a pm this morning but your box was full.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2011)

im 3 week in on this one. its a sweet funky kind of smell. the funk being an undertone, not flowering as heavy as my other girls but hopefully she picks up. 

Hope your protectin yourself from this heat man! its helldown here in the south round summer time, but i heard u guys up north are gettin a taste. inbox is empty btw  have a good one!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> im 3 week in on this one. its a sweet funky kind of smell. the funk being an undertone, not flowering as heavy as my other girls but hopefully she picks up.
> 
> Hope your protectin yourself from this heat man! its helldown here in the south round summer time, but i heard u guys up north are gettin a taste. inbox is empty btw  have a good one!


Throw a pic or 2 of them up here anytime you feel like it,,,

Yeah the weather is kinda hot lately. And friggen humid. Me no like the heat lol Drains the shit outta me


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

DOG pics pretty please? lol. Hey HC, hope you are good bru. Peace, DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 9, 2011)

DST said:


> DOG pics pretty please? lol. Hey HC, hope you are good bru. Peace, DST


DOG day 40....


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice mate, im loving the big ass leafs


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

Ooohoohoohoo, whatever that noise is...lol. Fuk me sideeeeways HC partnero!! that looks like the perfect combo of both worlds, those big big big ass leaves from the Headband and the lovely tall og kush stretch, I bet you the stalks are solid!!! Nugs are looking very similar to mine. Super work there, pure tlc on a sticky ganja rod!!

Thanks for sharing, didn't mean to be pushy before wanting pics.

DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh lordy isn't this some nice tasting smoke! And keeps filling your lungs even after you stop taking a hit...nice expansion. Growing she smells like burning rubber predominantly with a litte bit of floral or berry. When the bud is broken up the fragrance is nice, not stinky. The first hit was really cool because I had this immediate HUGE deju vu to something I had smoked before long ago lol! Looking forward to more real quick hehe. Cheeseberry Haze pics coming up...............

Woof,,,


----------



## DST (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice HC, interesting you say rubber. You mean like tyre smell, burning rubber, or something else? It's funny, when you drink a lot of the red wine produced in South Africa, it has a bit of a rubber wiff to it (not unpleasant) I just wonder where it comes from in the plant state. Perhaps it's the heavy diesel smell that I associate with it....and I agree about the old school ness. Or at least semi old school haha.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 9, 2011)

Smells like cheese...taste like cheese?? It aint dog poop dave ; !)

Cheeseberry Haze day 40,,,,robust mother she is. Must be my secret ingrediants hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 9, 2011)

DST said:


> Nice HC, interesting you say rubber. You mean like tyre smell, burning rubber, or something else? It's funny, when you drink a lot of the red wine produced in South Africa, it has a bit of a rubber wiff to it (not unpleasant) I just wonder where it comes from in the plant state. Perhaps it's the heavy diesel smell that I associate with it....and I agree about the old school ness. Or at least semi old school haha.


Haha right, semi old school! She smells kinda like an old white camaro spinning its slicks through a vinyard growing in a gas station. Everyone else smelled the exact same thing, right.

These little puppies have been chillaxen while I have been relaxin instead of tending to my vegging girls but they just got the go ahead so they will be getting potted this evening


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2011)

Dogs lookin wonderful hc.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Dogs lookin wonderful hc.


Thanks man! Kind of got caught up here at riu and almost forgot I had to walk up to the service station and pic my rig up. It's like walking in an oven, cool front coming through now though creating thunder boomers. Thank the gods that the heat wave is over for a while lol. 

Need to run out and grab a bite but not before I post the pics of the Lemon Qleaner that I took before I left. Bonging the last bit of that dog nug I ground up right now : !)


----------



## sambo020482 (Jun 9, 2011)

Smells like cheese...taste like cheese?? It aint dog poop dave ; !)

lmfao lolol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 9, 2011)

Lemon Qleaner day 40...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2011)

damn she's a beast. how big was she at the start of 12/12? very top heavy for day 40


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 9, 2011)

sambo020482 said:


> Smells like cheese...taste like cheese?? It aint dog poop dave ; !)
> 
> lmfao lolol


My humor is a tad warped sometimes hehe, I wonder if anyone else got that one : ?)


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2011)

Having a warped sense of humour is what makes life more barable


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> damn she's a beast. how big was she at the start of 12/12? very top heavy for day 40


That one prolly about doubles in size but she been getting one of the sweet spots in the garden and her buds are loving it. She can handle a bit more food and is in a 3.5 gal container with OF plus some ammendments in the soil


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> Having a warped sense of humour is what makes life more barable


I thought you would appreciate that one lol Noones like button seems to work right now, oh well LIKE LIKE. I need to run out and get some chinese real quick, diet coke is not doing it anymore

So I see why everyone likes that Kush taste! Love it!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2011)

i was about to ask next. that since you have tried kush's now how do they stack up agains what u were growing before. i love the kush's/diesel's and such.. hopefully ill be loving cheese soon.


----------



## mr west (Jun 9, 2011)

Keeps Us So High!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 9, 2011)

Yea one of them is the Vortex. I'll go snap a shot of her, she looks pretty tasty. I never click like cause I'm usually on my iPad and I don't think you can like posts cause there's no hover feature you know? Damn tablets...

I'll be back with a shot!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 9, 2011)

So here she is, whole plant then a main cola shot. Sunday is her projected chop date but she just doesn't look quite done yet, might wait another week. Sorry bout the pics, camera phone plus my LED panel kinda fucks with the camera and I'm too lazy to drag her out of the flowering room for proper light. 

You were the reason I picked the Vortex and judging by her look and smell, just wanted to say thanks!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 10, 2011)

Wow man, I had 5 dif phenos out of 6 Vortex ladies, but they were either fully sativa dom or fully indica. That looks like a combination of the two. What do the trics look like? The sativa Vortexs' had a tropical fruity smell and the shorter indica pheno is the one that smelled like dog poop kind of. I don't think you'll be disappointed in the high, the ony reason I didn't keep my sativa cut is because the lemon qleaner beat it out.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i was about to ask next. that since you have tried kush's now how do they stack up agains what u were growing before. i love the kush's/diesel's and such.. hopefully ill be loving cheese soon.


I'll know better after I smoke more of it but right now I would say that it is in the top two for taste, yeild is good, flowering time is good and seems to be very strong. Strong enough so that I'm not going to start my day off with it this morning haha. Calizhar is in the bubbler right now, sitting on the porch watching the sun come up and gearing myself for work ; !)


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

what time does the sun come up? I dunt normally get up till 8-9am


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> what time does the sun come up? I dunt normally get up till 8-9am


Hey westy whats going on. Sunrise is at 5:30 and I'm usually up and going by then. Especially after a self induce 9 hour chinese take and DOG bong coma haha. What's the flav of the day today : ?)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2011)

that's a mighty looking sativa there! hope your good chief! still no sign of the bird


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> that's a mighty looking sativa there! hope your good chief! still no sign of the bird


Hey man! You talking about CLove's Vortex? Very sativa looking leaves for sure. Today will be day 11 since she started her flight. 11 business days that is. 6 - 10? ya right lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

coughing on some deep psycho this morning, watching about the Somme dig. Some archaeologists are excavating the trenches at Somme in France to find out about the men who fought and died there in the 1st world war.


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/also_in_the_news/8691705.stm


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 10, 2011)

mr west said:


> coughing on some deep psycho this morning, watching about the Somme dig. Some archaeologists are excavating the trenches at Somme in France to find out about the men who fought and died there in the 1st world war.





mr west said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/also_in_the_news/8691705.stm


That's cool...I love archeological shit like that man. It's like reading a different type of book on history. A big project in the town that I grew up in has come to a halt this spring as they have discovered and and are examining a 1000 year old native american site.

Just fed some girls, christ I had the weeks wrong and started flushing a week early, and took a pic of my very own genesis project. I'll throw a pic up before I split. Have a good un


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 10, 2011)

The Genesis Project.....

Ice x Casey


----------



## mr west (Jun 10, 2011)

I can feel it, coming in the air tonight, oh lord.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> The Genesis Project.....
> 
> Ice x Casey
> 
> ...


wow.... id love to be able to just start 11 seeds.. just as a lil side project! hahaha. i think youll get a couple nice keepers outta that mix man. germing 4 BSB x casey and 2 Black Rose... only 1 BR germed so far. its been a few days... and all 4 BSB x CJ germed. one has a long ass taproot. basically out of the shell already... and 2 other ones have a nice size t-root.. and the last 1 is a lil behind. but so far so good. im excited to try them.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 10, 2011)

That's a pretty good germ rate Chris. You'll like the BSB...I'm still up in the air on the BR. Got a little of that left, buds are seeded though so there is not much smoke on them. One Black Rose in with this run so I'll be able to make a better determination after that one gets sampled. I only had about 25 seeds of the Ice cross that looked viable and about half of those germed so I'm hoping for between 5-7 females. And of course the best looking male will be the breeding stud


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's a pretty good germ rate Chris. You'll like the BSB...I'm still up in the air on the BR. Got a little of that left, buds are seeded though so there is not much smoke on them. One Black Rose in with this run so I'll be able to make a better determination after that one gets sampled. I only had about 25 seeds of the Ice cross that looked viable and about half of those germed so I'm hoping for between 5-7 females. And of course the best looking male will be the breeding stud


yeaa so far so good. i planted 1 BSB. and yeaa its hard to tell how good it is wen its loaded with seeds... ughhh i hate how long these seeds take to finish tho.... my floja plant is WELL DONE!! lol. i dont think theres ANY white hairs at all left on her... and at least 50% amber trichs.. and the seeds still arent ready yet.. =( i feel like the weeds gonna be shit since it grew for soo long adn is over finished...

and idk.. i have a feelin this ice cross is gonna be great tho. im excited to see it get under way! =)

*any tip on getting these seeds to form any quicker? maybe stress it out sum? stick it in the dark for a couple days. then put it bak in... or take it out for a couple hours at night durin the dark period?? i just have like nothin to smoke..... and this plants that i cant touch because im waitin on the fuckin seeds!! lol


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 10, 2011)

I think mine smells more fruity than like poo so sativa then? Nice!

My C4 cracked! So much excitment in here now. Hopefully that bird makes it across the pond so everyone can get in! How many studs you got at the moment HC?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 11, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa so far so good. i planted 1 BSB. and yeaa its hard to tell how good it is wen its loaded with seeds... ughhh i hate how long these seeds take to finish tho.... my floja plant is WELL DONE!! lol. i dont think theres ANY white hairs at all left on her... and at least 50% amber trichs.. and the seeds still arent ready yet.. =( i feel like the weeds gonna be shit since it grew for soo long adn is over finished...
> 
> and idk.. i have a feelin this ice cross is gonna be great tho. im excited to see it get under way! =)
> 
> *any tip on getting these seeds to form any quicker? maybe stress it out sum? stick it in the dark for a couple days. then put it bak in... or take it out for a couple hours at night durin the dark period?? i just have like nothin to smoke..... and this plants that i cant touch because im waitin on the fuckin seeds!! lol


I had the same problem with my Ice plant and my Casey clone,,,,had to let them go an extra week or two and then still only got a mimimul amount of seeds. I would take a couple of buds off and maybe you'll find a mature seed or two. You don't need many. 

Good luck man



ColoradoLove said:


> I think mine smells more fruity than like poo so sativa then? Nice!
> 
> My C4 cracked! So much excitment in here now. Hopefully that bird makes it across the pond so everyone can get in! How many studs you got at the moment HC?


Your vortex def has the sativa leaves to it, that long cola was like none of my Vortex though lol. I'll keep my fingers crossed that your C-4/Casey is a female bro : !) 

Catch you later!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I had the same problem with my Ice plant and my Casey clone,,,,had to let them go an extra week or two and then still only got a mimimul amount of seeds. I would take a couple of buds off and maybe you'll find a mature seed or two. You don't need many.
> 
> Good luck man


yeaa maybe ill do that. and yeaa "I" dont need many... but i promised out a few. lol. any seeds i get from this plant are bein given away.. if i didnt promise any out id cut her down today. lol. but hopefully it wont be much longer. =) that BSB already popped its (hopefully her) head outta the soil


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 11, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa maybe ill do that. and yeaa "I" dont need many... but i promised out a few. lol. any seeds i get from this plant are bein given away.. if i didnt promise any out id cut her down today. lol. but hopefully it wont be much longer. =) that BSB already popped its (hopefully her) head outta the soil


Ahh that's so cool, think your the first to have an hc original break ground. Could be some sleepers out there though 

If you don't get many seeds from her this time, don't give them away really but grow them out and then breed a good male and good female together and youll have all the seeds you want. It really doesn't take that long even though it seems like it would. Good luck with it either way!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ahh that's so cool, think your the first to have an hc original break ground. Could be some sleepers out there though
> 
> If you don't get many seeds from her this time, don't give them away really but grow them out and then breed a good male and good female together and youll have all the seeds you want. It really doesn't take that long even though it seems like it would. Good luck with it either way!


wooohoo! thats good. =) then hopefully mine will finish 1st and u can see how shes turns out. =)

and yeaaaa.. i see alotta swollen calaxes... but idk if they have seeds in'em or not. lol. i still have sum pollen stored from the last male plant which has sum purple balls. sooo i only need another good female.. i still have 10 original floja seeds ive been holdin onto tho. soo im not too worried bout givin them away ya kno? if i didnt have seeds left i deff wouldnt givem all out. lol. =) i deff wanna have a floja bird stop by ur house. =)


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 11, 2011)

My C4 cross is out of the soil and shed her shell. The little leaflets are still together but I bet she's spread them by tonight! I'll post a pic once SHE's worth looking at! Thanks again to that little bird!

I have a friend with a medical card that hasn't been able to grow due to where he lives. He moves at the end of the month and is the only person other than you HC who's heard of Chimera. He's really interested in running some of the gear I got from HC Seeds so I'm gonna gift him a few.(actual plants mind you, don't trust a novice not to kill the seeds!) Gonna pop at least 1of each cross once I chop my two mature girls. Time to get going!


----------



## Psychild (Jun 11, 2011)

God I want some of that blueberry......that's better than porn!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 12, 2011)

A little peek at the next run that got potted up yesterday. They will get flipped in a couple of weeks...

4 Caseys in the back, 5 Romulan, 3 Cheeseberry Haze, 1 P10, 1 Lemon Qleaner and 1 indica Qleaner


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 12, 2011)

man i need to get my veg gamed down. wit my lil' ass 7-8 inchers i have to flower.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> man i need to get my veg gamed down. wit my lil' ass 7-8 inchers i have to flower.


Hey man. Those have been neglected and were also stunted for two or three weeks from me getting carried away with the alaskan humus. They are all snapping out of it nicely and after being potted up in some milder soil I'm looking to see some nice plants out of them. 

Catch ya later bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 12, 2011)

Any guesses? T might have an inkling as to what the one in the front is ; )


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey hey in here brova! Hope you're havin' a good Sunday. Just crankin' over here on more real work, while yesterday all the garden work got done. New pH pen, pruned the girls, gave 'em a feed, and weeeeeeeeee're rollin'! Hopefully I see a few more big flowers this round-- and hopefully that fookin' pH pen is accurate now, too. 

Your garden is lookin' great, as always. Hey, forgot to ask you about the P10. What's the dealio w/ that strain? I couldn't find anything online about it, and I don't recall hearing too much from you, either. Have a good one!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 12, 2011)

No idea HC! The front one looks wrinkly.... like a DOG?

Bobo - I think HC said it's a purple Void pheno? I'm sure he's got some bomb pictures for us of it!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 12, 2011)

Ahhh musta missed that. Fuck, now I really have a dilemma... which one to crack, which one to crack??


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 12, 2011)

Haha right? Not a bad problem to have though. What do you have going already? I have a C4 cross sprouted and I'm gonna start at least 1 of each of the rest in the next week once I clear up some space! Really looking forward to this!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 12, 2011)

Just Cheese right now... thinking I'm gonna bust some C4's, too, just to freshen up. Haven't cracked a seed in a couple years, tho it's not too hard... especially when they look this good


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey whats happenin! 

P10 Bobo is a very special Void cut that I found in a pack of seeds a couple of years ago that subcool gave me. Very very grapey tasty with a funky skunky smell and wears a fur coat of trics. It's turns purple with colder temps and she was labeled #10 initially soo hence,,,Purple 10!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 12, 2011)

very special indeed!.. damn she's frosty as a mountain top.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 12, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> wooohoo! thats good. =) then hopefully mine will finish 1st and u can see how shes turns out. =)
> 
> and yeaaaa.. i see alotta swollen calaxes... but idk if they have seeds in'em or not. lol. i still have sum pollen stored from the last male plant which has sum purple balls. sooo i only need another good female.. i still have 10 original floja seeds ive been holdin onto tho. soo im not too worried bout givin them away ya kno? if i didnt have seeds left i deff wouldnt givem all out. lol. =) i deff wanna have a floja bird stop by ur house. =)


After seeing your pics of how the flojo turned out I would be proud to grow that beauty in my garden man for sure, thanks!! You and Clove are first out of the gates,,,I'm looking forward to it too bro!



ColoradoLove said:


> My C4 cross is out of the soil and shed her shell. The little leaflets are still together but I bet she's spread them by tonight! I'll post a pic once SHE's worth looking at! Thanks again to that little bird!
> 
> I have a friend with a medical card that hasn't been able to grow due to where he lives. He moves at the end of the month and is the only person other than you HC who's heard of Chimera. He's really interested in running some of the gear I got from HC Seeds so I'm gonna gift him a few.(actual plants mind you, don't trust a novice not to kill the seeds!) Gonna pop at least 1of each cross once I chop my two mature girls. Time to get going!


I tell ya, Chimera has a cult following over on his breeder forums and DJ Short must of thought enough of him to give him access to his breeding room lol. I'm pretty happy with the keepers that I found this past winter of his 



Psychild said:


> God I want some of that blueberry......that's better than porn!


Doesn't she look sweet. I called out subcool this past winter on his incredibly vain attempt to discredit BB with very transparent bb grow that was set up to fail. I think that thread ended with him saying something..."gee I wish I had found that one" lol

I have a Blueberry that is in her 7th week, I'll take pics of her soon. So bro when I spluffed the girls last night, I did 2 with just the bottom branches pollinated and 2 I did not pollinate at all. That was as far as I could take that experiment...I didn't want to do an entire plant ; !). 

Stop back man there's usually something happening lol



ColoradoLove said:


> Haha right? Not a bad problem to have though. What do you have going already? I have a C4 cross sprouted and I'm gonna start at least 1 of each of the rest in the next week once I clear up some space! Really looking forward to this!


THAT IS SO COOL CLOVE! Makes me want to pop all of mine too right beside them!!



Bobotrank said:


> Just Cheese right now... thinking I'm gonna bust some C4's, too, just to freshen up. Haven't cracked a seed in a couple years, tho it's not too hard... especially when they look this good


Yeah I had so many seeds that I really only took the very best looking ones and from the sounds of things the germ rates are real good so far. I have a bag full of seeds that did not quite make the cut...envisioning myself meandering by a river somewhere next spring and tossing them everywhere hehe



ColoradoLove said:


> No idea HC! The front one looks wrinkly.... like a DOG?
> 
> Bobo - I think HC said it's a purple Void pheno? I'm sure he's got some bomb pictures for us of it!


Not only are you correct sir but the guy in front is the dog male clone ( I mean one of the dog male clones cough cough ; ) I think that the other one starts a voyage somewhere tomorrow


----------



## Psychild (Jun 12, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I have a Blueberry that is in her 7th week, I'll take pics of her soon. So bro when I spluffed the girls last night, I did 2 with just the bottom branches pollinated and 2 I did not pollinate at all. That was as far as I could take that experiment...I didn't want to do an entire plant ; !).
> 
> Stop back man there's usually something happening lol


Blueberry is definitely gonna be one of my most sought after strains....my first smoke ever was blueberry dro. I know it was probably just amazing because it was my first time, but Gosh there's been nothing like it since. As far as the experiment goes, that's perfect! Definitely wasn't expecting you to pollinate a whole plant Lol. Can't wait to see the results!




Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah I had so many seeds that I really only took the very best looking ones and from the sounds of things the germ rates are real good so far. I have a bag full of seeds that did not quite make the cut...envisioning myself meandering by a river somewhere next spring and tossing them everywhere hehe


Ppff....send some my way


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 12, 2011)

hey bro hows it going? i took ur advice and went and smashed the granny out of one chick thats been sniffing around of late. fuck its hard 2 type when u been drinking lambrini (cheep fizzy wine or as i used 2 call it ghetto champagne lol) and smokin cheese lol

dont u worry i'll still be needing some lessons from riu's personal lady killer  hahaha 

oh yeah what does BSB stand for Black Sour Bubble? cheers bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 12, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> hey bro hows it going? i took ur advice and went and smashed the granny out of one chick thats been sniffing around of late. fuck its hard 2 type when u been drinking lambrini (cheep fizzy wine or as i used 2 call it ghetto champagne lol) and smokin cheese lol
> 
> dont u worry i'll still be needing some lessons from riu's personal lady killer  hahaha
> 
> oh yeah what does BSB stand for Black Sour Bubble? cheers bro


Way to go buddy, glad to hear glad to hear lol!! Just remember when it rains it pours...eat your spinach popeye and go with the flow. Have fun ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 12, 2011)

So I found my keeper Dog pheno, now it's off onto my next ventures,,,

Grape Ape x Hashberry in the bags and Ice x Caseyband just breaking ground


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 12, 2011)

That some HC hash there?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 13, 2011)

damn hc didnt know you like rock haha 

everything looks ticketboo bro.. hope your good? whats on the agenda this week hash and more hash?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey don what going on! Nah I have been nippen at the hash for the last couple of weeks. One nice chunk left that I'm in no hurry to destroy myself with lol. The DOG has been doing that just fine the last couple of days thank you. Having an easier summer than usual this year, less stress with work! Tit jobs and no workers to keep employed. Daddy and his little girl are doing it all this summer and I'm pretty sure she's doing a lot more than me 

Doing good bro thanks and yup I'm an old rocker from way back ; !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 13, 2011)

Morning morning this mornin' hah... hope all's well over here. Just arising from a long long week of work. Even had to work yesterday, too  Good thing there's coffee... and weeeeeed.

Man you blew my mind with that P10. I'm gonna have to save those for a rainy day  I feel like a pirate with a trunk full of treasure! Busting out some C4s as we speak... you know what that means. . . . mmmmwwwuuuaaaaahhahahahahahaha...

Glad you're havin yerself such a great summer, workin' with yer kid, and enjoying some warm weather. You deserve a mellow summer my friend-- enjoy it!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 13, 2011)

Did u hear Status Quo have a new album out? Talking of old rockers lol
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Quid-Pro-Quo-Bonus-Live/dp/B004UC0P04/ref=sr_1_1?s=music&ie=UTF8&qid=1307987237&sr=1-1


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 14, 2011)

Which pheno of dog you keepin? also, how old are the seedlings in the bag, and have they been under cfl since the start. i just took my cfl's out of the closet and put the 400 in there for the veg, just trying to gage size, even tho they are only seedlings.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 14, 2011)

,,,no time to say hello good bye I'm late. I'm late I'm late I'm late. and not even for a friggen date!

The Headband buds pheno bro. The one in the pics that D asked for a page or two back. Two thumbs up with the early samples. I have 2 of the same girls and I'm going to chop them about a week apart for different effects. These 2 guys are getting acclimated for a trip in the next day or so  Be nice ; !)

Catch up with you all a little later!


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2011)

I hate being late lol, I set the clock in my car five mins fast so i dunt rush anywhere. Where ya taking the headbands? Outdoor grow?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 15, 2011)

Morning westy hows it going. I should do the same thing. I'm ALWAYS 10 min late wherever I go lol. The male DOG cutting has been promised to one of the crew here. Cough cough, T. Getting geared for work, beautiful weather this week to make hay!


----------



## DST (Jun 15, 2011)

Yah, good darts, spreading the DOG love around, we like it!!!!!! (we being the Royal we, lol)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 15, 2011)

Top of the mornin brother.

The DOG love is not the only karma thats going to be spreading around the world....in another week or so there will be an addition the the HC line. Going to be Romulan seeds coming out of the woodwork lol,,,,2 big plants fully seeded! Get em while their hot hehe. What a great addition to my breeding line-up too : !) I ended up with 2 beautiful female Roms and a very strong robust male Rom to breed together. Big thanks to cof for giving me the opportunity 

Gotta roll, have a good one Mr D!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 15, 2011)

DST said:


> Yah, good darts, spreading the DOG love around, we like it!!!!!! (we being the Royal we, lol)


"LEAVE HIM SHAWN, IT'S THE ROYAL WE'RE AFTER!!

A line from an awesome movie, first one to come up with the title of the movie gets the first pac of Romulan seeds that leave here! Honor system...no googleing ; !)


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2011)

Shaun of the dead, royal being the pub?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 15, 2011)

mr west said:


> Shaun of the dead, royal being the pub?


no sorry man


----------



## mr west (Jun 15, 2011)

Oh i was sure aswell lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2011)

ahhh if only they gave bags like those out at the hoppings hhah better than a half dead goldfish in a bag for sure!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 15, 2011)

Damn my guess was Shawn of the Dead too. Very entertaining movie.

HC this C4 seedling is a strechy little thing! I'll hop on my real computer and post a pic of her


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 15, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Morning westy hows it going. I should do the same thing. I'm ALWAYS 10 min late wherever I go lol. The male DOG cutting has been promised to one of the crew here. Cough cough, T. Getting geared for work, beautiful weather this week to make hay!


Hope your cough gets better lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 15, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> "LEAVE HIM SHAWN, IT'S THE ROYAL WE'RE AFTER!!
> 
> A line from an awesome movie, first one to come up with the title of the movie gets the first pac of Romulan seeds that leave here! Honor system...no googleing ; !)


Aw come on! I didn't think the question was that hard lol!!

I'll give a little hint....it was said at the top of his lungs and with very much an Irish accent.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 15, 2011)

oh man... it's on the tip of my tongue. . .


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2011)

a dodgy IRA film with pirce brosnan init? I dont watch many serious films


----------



## DST (Jun 16, 2011)

Fuk it, I am googling it...lol.

GOOGLE also doesn't have a scooby doo.


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2011)

DST said:


> Fuk it, I am googling it...lol.
> 
> GOOGLE also doesn't have a scooby doo.


its shit init?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 16, 2011)

mr west said:


> a dodgy IRA film with pirce brosnan init? I dont watch many serious films


Your getting warmer


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2011)

GRRR curse u i am all out of ideas short of using google again lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 16, 2011)

i haven't a scooby doo!


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2011)

is it fifty dead men walking?


----------



## mr west (Jun 16, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fifty_Dead_Men_Walking


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 16, 2011)

Looks like its time for another hint.....

That scene takes place at night, on a boat at high speed. I'm thinking Bobo is going to jump on that clue ; !) and,,,,,it's a novel by a well known author


----------



## Psychild (Jun 16, 2011)

Gosh I just saw this movie a few nights ago, but I can't remember what movie it was. :/


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 16, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Gosh I just saw this movie a few nights ago, but I can't remember what movie it was. :/


 It will come to you.

Time to go check in on the girls


----------



## Psychild (Jun 16, 2011)

can you atleast tell us a general time frame for the movie?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 16, 2011)

Sure the movie was released in the early 90's and the main actor has been in a shitload of good movies hehe


----------



## Psychild (Jun 16, 2011)

007 is the only thing I can think of, but a shitload of good movies? I dunno about Pierce being that guy Lol


----------



## Psychild (Jun 16, 2011)

Dam I refreshed the wrong page Lol didn't mean to double post.

What about the sixth sense?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 16, 2011)

D'oh, I haven't the foggiest... but I'm still scouring.

Are we sure it's Pierce? Could this be some Harrison Ford sorta movie?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 16, 2011)

hah, if you google that quote, this thread now comes up top hit lmfao

is it hunt for red october? that's got a boat, and a guy named "shawn" lol  er, sean.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 17, 2011)

The Hunt For Red October has a character named Ryan in it, hint hint


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 17, 2011)

Haha, let me think, a certain tom clancy novel/film adoption, family holiday in london, terrorist attack on royal car, ryan intervenes, becomes sir Ryan, Sean bean gets a bit pissed off at his wee bro's death and gets sprung from his armoured van, all hell breaks lose, ryan kicks some ass in a speedboat. I wonder what this could be  Damn, if i were a patriot i'd be sure to remember the title.

I don't even know what's going on in this thread just reading lots of things that are familiar


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 17, 2011)

How ya doing tip top!

Nice job lol!! Actually quite descriptive and accurate : !) I'm not sure what part of the world your in, thinking not England. It's absolutely amazing that I have so many British friends after my upbring. Mom's side of the family is Irsh with a rather radical uncle whom I was very close to during my 20's and 30's. So extreme was he that he was an active --- supporter. I love those guys though over there...some of the nicest peeps that I have ever had the pleasure being aquainted with.

Bro ya won yourself the first pac of Romulan seeds to leave the Cave. I think everyone knows that their getting some anyways hehe.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 17, 2011)

Fuckingshitdammit. I knew it. Was actually heading in that direction next . . . lmao... that was a good one, HC


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 17, 2011)

Haven't seen it, probably why I missed the references. Also not much of a patriot.... but I do enjoy games...

Congrats on the W tip top! You will be very happy with your prize I'm sure


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 17, 2011)

Free romulan you say, ding ding  It's not about everyone getting them, it's about me being the fucking best. Recognize!! Hahaha, i'm enjoying my new vape  i didn't even know there was a competition, i was just a bit amused at noone getting it  

I am indeed from the little pile of poo we like to call The United Kingdom, not very united any more though, ireland jumped ship, scotlands following, the welsh just got their own powers, seems people don't like you queeny, nore you mr cameron  I'm proud of my welsh blood. 

Spent the day at work doodling plans in my sketch pad for various cannabis related products i'm thinking of crafting as a side income, it is a friday night, it has now passed 7pm which means i get to drink beer without feeling like a waster, i have my launchbox to play with, and well, not much to complain about  Much planned for the weekend highlander?


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 17, 2011)

bambi 2??????

edit sorry HC lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Free romulan you say, ding ding  It's not about everyone getting them, it's about me being the fucking best. Recognize!! Hahaha, i'm enjoying my new vape  i didn't even know there was a competition, i was just a bit amused at noone getting it
> 
> I am indeed from the little pile of poo we like to call The United Kingdom, not very united any more though, ireland jumped ship, scotlands following, the welsh just got their own powers, seems people don't like you queeny, nore you mr cameron  I'm proud of my welsh blood.
> 
> Spent the day at work doodling plans in my sketch pad for various cannabis related products i'm thinking of crafting as a side income, it is a friday night, it has now passed 7pm which means i get to drink beer without feeling like a waster, i have my launchbox to play with, and well, not much to complain about  Much planned for the weekend highlander?


Absolutely as little planned this weekend as possible, catch my breath from the week, have tons of wild sex with my hottie and play in my garden ; !) 

Welsh blood you say? Salute. When I moved into my grandparents house a few years ago I was able to research that side of the family and found all kinds of cool shit in the attic to help with the resaerch. Since they were from England originally and me being brought up to be anti brit, I kept going back further in that families lineage and discovered that they came from the East coast of Scotland in the 1500s and lived in a castle. That set better with me, hence the name...Highlander

Talk to you tip top. And your absolutely right...it is about being the best


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 17, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Haven't seen it, probably why I missed the references. Also not much of a patriot.... but I do enjoy games...
> 
> Congrats on the W tip top! You will be very happy with your prize I'm sure


Haha CLove whats going on man! Soo maybe I'm just really high but you did inlclude the title of the movie in your post on purpose didn't you? What's that? You did?? Way to go go buddy!!!! Runner up prize...the 2nd pac of Romulan seeds to leave the Cave 

This Rom is a very special cut too.......it is the jdb cut. Seeds should be ready in a little over a week guys!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2011)

the patriot? lol, im still lost. i saw the patriot once when i was in military academy when it came out.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 17, 2011)

Haha. Tom Clany's Patriot Games. Great book, not a bad movie. I knew what it was so was cryptic in my reply


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 17, 2011)

How's it going man!

Just took a seed out of each of the Romulans for the first time, opened the calyx up and each one had a nice dark mature seed in it. And then I ate them lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2011)

mmmm, hemp seed. they sell em toasted in the organic grocery out here in charlotte. bet they taste nutty. maybe good on a salad, whenever i might eat those.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 17, 2011)

Bad luck to plant the first seed out of your girl...you have to always eat the first one lol


----------



## Psychild (Jun 17, 2011)

That's awesome Haha!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha CLove whats going on man! Soo maybe I'm just really high but you did inlclude the title of the movie in your post on purpose didn't you? What's that? You did?? Way to go go buddy!!!! Runner up prize...the 2nd pac of Romulan seeds to leave the Cave
> 
> This Rom is a very special cut too.......it is the jdb cut. Seeds should be ready in a little over a week guys!


Haha yup, I kept it cryptic. I've heard of the book/movie, just never seen or read it. STOKED to be a winner! I'm gonna be running HC Gear for the next year straight! Seriously though, you're a generous man. I've only seen good Rom a couple of times in my life, what exactly is the jdb cut? I vaguely recall you mentioning it back when you first started the project, but that seems like years ago


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2011)

how do you keep your seeds. i dont do anything special, all my seeds are in plastic bags inside a dvd case hidden in between my dvd collection between Old School & Matrix..lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 17, 2011)

That made me splutter a little in laughter. One post you're stating it's some special jdb phenotype, and next minute you're eating them  if it's great call it jcb instead, got a jcb and digging digging yourself into a hole  I've been thinking of potential strain names for whence my things do as is done, West Country Dreamer, will be one of me though for various reasons amongst which i'm a west country dreamer  all very childish but fuck, if small things can't entertain you, we need to find a priest or something.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 17, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Haha yup, I kept it cryptic. I've heard of the book/movie, just never seen or read it. STOKED to be a winner! I'm gonna be running HC Gear for the next year straight! Seriously though, you're a generous man. I've only seen good Rom a couple of times in my life, what exactly is the jdb cut? I vaguely recall you mentioning it back when you first started the project, but that seems like years ago


Nah man, 4 months ago is when I started this project lol. Boom boom boom! Didn't waste a second bro hehe. Couple of people in the states and a couple in the UK are growing out this cut with the reason being to spread the Rom love far and wide around the world. Good karma kind of thing ; !)

My cut looks just like this....http://cannabismjseeds.com/romulan-cannabis-seeds.html


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 17, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> how do you keep your seeds. i dont do anything special, all my seeds are in plastic bags inside a dvd case hidden in between my dvd collection between Old School & Matrix..lol


What's going on bro...after they are dried they just stay in a cool dark place in their little baggies. They are in an old fashion tin that was made for candies or somethin


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 17, 2011)

The Rom will be welcomed with open arms in Colorado! I forgot to post my shot of my C4 x CJ seedling the other day. She's a big bigger now, but you get the idea


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 17, 2011)

Awesome man!! That's the same size as all of my Ice crosses too!

More info on Romulan,,,http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Romulan/Unknown_or_Legendary/genealogy/


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 17, 2011)

Yea dude that cut looked great, just been reading the little description of it and stuff.

Looks like it's in virtually every strain Sub ever created


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2011)

Sub must really love romulan. i had the flave and spacebomb, both died at the seedling stage.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 17, 2011)

I think I'm falling for Romulan


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> That made me splutter a little in laughter. One post you're stating it's some special jdb phenotype, and next minute you're eating them  if it's great call it jcb instead, got a jcb and digging digging yourself into a hole  I've been thinking of potential strain names for whence my things do as is done, West Country Dreamer, will be one of me though for various reasons amongst which i'm a west country dreamer  all very childish but fuck, if small things can't entertain you, we need to find a priest or something.


I think I can afford to eat one or two....it's not going to be how many Romulan seeds do I have? It's going to be more like....how many thousand Rommy seeds do I have lol

See anything below that strikes your fancy bru just let me know


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2011)

man you could be the cannabis version of johnny appleseed.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 17, 2011)

You're too kind man. There is supposedly an envelope or such in the post heading my way, so i'll see what's in there, i have a hunch that those two right n the middle, there might be some of that heading this way, who knows  at the end of the day due to my space limitations, i've never really had much of a chance to grow out much, i odn't know much about lineage and such, just had cheese just after starting, it's most likely that any of any of em are good for me  right now i just fancy seeing what this dog lark is all about


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 17, 2011)

WOOF! damn i miss my dogs. i think the reason i loved the dog so much is because every pheno was fine, and she wasn't a piss low yielder like most elite strains. and the tolerance never built up to it. i sold it as "dog shit" and believe my people loved it as much as i did.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 17, 2011)

HC I just started a BSB x CJ and a Qleaner x CJ!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> how do you keep your seeds. i dont do anything special, all my seeds are in plastic bags inside a dvd case hidden in between my dvd collection between Old School & Matrix..lol


lol. wow. he went into detail and everything!! hahaha both are good movies. =)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 18, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> man you could be the cannabis version of johnny appleseed.


Haha I think thats the idea! Cover the earth in mj! My mj



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> WOOF! damn i miss my dogs. i think the reason i loved the dog so much is because every pheno was fine, and she wasn't a piss low yielder like most elite strains. and the tolerance never built up to it. i sold it as "dog shit" and believe my people loved it as much as i did.


I'll talk to you about that in a pm. How did you lose it man? In the shit that went down last winter?



ColoradoLove said:


> HC I just started a BSB x CJ and a Qleaner x CJ!


NICE!! Way to go Colorado! I'll look forward to some pics later on this summer lol. And if you do not start another journal, feel free to post your shots on my journal whenever you feel like it. I have some BSB at 4 wks right now and one of them is seeded with pollen from a BSB male. Also have a Lemon Qleaner at 7 wks that is sitting in the kitchen sink right now being flushed, I'll take some shots of her to show you guys what she looks like. Right now her and the DOGs are in a tie for nicest loking buds right now hehe. Christ now I'm going to have to take extra some good shots of her to back up my words ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 18, 2011)

Well I am so fooking pissed right now that I'm going to vent a bit. 

Got an email last night...my largest account just pulled the rug right out from under me. Bunch of old coots, they said they never got a written proposal from me this spring and got another contractor to do the work. Shit man they got their written proposal in January, accepted it in Jan. and I have a copy of their email from the same month congradulating me on winning the bid again this year. I hate working for assc but this was easy work, 2 miles from home and a 2 month job for us. Now I have to try and fill that time slot which is coming up in another week. Fucking great. So they either forgot about things or more likely they found someone to do it cheaper and are trying to weasel their way out of our contract. Either way really sucks.

Lemon Qleaner pics coming up. Later guys


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 18, 2011)

Yo HC, you seem to know what you're doing, what would you say is a safe time period for seed production? I've ready opinions ranging from a couple of weeks to a minimum of 6, and am also aware that seeded plants finish faster so is this taken into account when you are timing your pollen application?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well I am so fooking pissed right now that I'm going to vent a bit.
> 
> Got an email last night...my largest account just pulled the rug right out from under me. Bunch of old coots, they said they never got a written proposal from me this spring and got another contractor to do the work. Shit man they got their written proposal in January, accepted it in Jan. and I have a copy of their email from the same month congradulating me on winning the bid again this year. I hate working for assc but this was easy work, 2 miles from home and a 2 month job for us. Now I have to try and fill that time slot which is coming up in another week. Fucking great. So they either forgot about things or more likely they found someone to do it cheaper and are trying to weasel their way out of our contract. Either way really sucks.
> 
> Lemon Qleaner pics coming up. Later guys


Haha those fuckers can eat me. Just made a couple of phone calls to a couple of regular customers of mine and filled up at least half of the time those dicks robbed me of. High end shit too,,,,one of them is the creator of Masterpiece Theatre and the other one own his own plane and just sunk a couple of mil into his place

Rocking out to Led Zep hang on Tip Top


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well I am so fooking pissed right now that I'm going to vent a bit.
> 
> Got an email last night...my largest account just pulled the rug right out from under me. Bunch of old coots, they said they never got a written proposal from me this spring and got another contractor to do the work. Shit man they got their written proposal in January, accepted it in Jan. and I have a copy of their email from the same month congradulating me on winning the bid again this year. I hate working for assc but this was easy work, 2 miles from home and a 2 month job for us. Now I have to try and fill that time slot which is coming up in another week. Fucking great. So they either forgot about things or more likely they found someone to do it cheaper and are trying to weasel their way out of our contract. Either way really sucks.
> 
> Lemon Qleaner pics coming up. Later guys


It would appear that they made a legally binding contract with you that you can have the courts enforce if necessary. By the time they figure in their legal expense, the other price is waaaayy more expensive. Remind them of their acceptance.

 
cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks Cof. I have an attorney and following this up with legal action is not out of the question by any means. I have sent the Assc a couple of carefully worded emails and I am now waiting for their response. How you doing in all of that heat you folks are getting


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 18, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Yo HC, you seem to know what you're doing, what would you say is a safe time period for seed production? I've ready opinions ranging from a couple of weeks to a minimum of 6, and am also aware that seeded plants finish faster so is this taken into account when you are timing your pollen application?


From what I was taught by westy and the guys and what I've gleaned in my limited breeding experience it goes kind of like this.....the girls like to be pollinated by around week 2.5 -3 and five weeks might be a good average time to let the seeds mature. The boys seem to be ready to open their flowers at about the same time. I started out by putting the girls to be pollinated in a week or so before the stud but I found that I was getting too many immature seeds and having to let my plants go longer. Most of my stuff has been selected because of quick finishing times but if you have strains with longer flowering times then,,,, well you can take it from there lol

This is what I'm smoking right now...overdone Ice trics because the plant had to go an extra couple of weeks for the seeds to ripen


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks Cof. I have an attorney and following this up with legal action is not out of the question by any means. I have sent the Assc a couple of carefully worded emails and I am now waiting for their response. How you doing in all of that heat you folks are getting


I had to add another a/c to the grow room to try and keep up with the heat and I'm still looking at 95+ (60 to 95) with the a/c's.
I just cleaned the older a/c this morning to try to get better performance from her.
They're predicting cooler temps next week which is good 'cause I have a couple of plants I want to enjoy God's handiwork.

 
cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 18, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I had to add another a/c to the grow room to try and keep up with the heat and I'm still looking at 95+ (60 to 95) with the a/c's.
> I just cleaned the older a/c this morning to try to get better performance from her.
> They're predicting cooler temps next week which is good 'cause I have a couple of plants I want to enjoy God's handiwork.
> 
> ...


I wish you would throw a pic or two up here from time to time of them : !)


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 18, 2011)

Like this?
bloom room


veg room-lower shelf

veg room-top shelf



cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes! Just like that!! I don't get over to the 600 a lot so feel free to post up your stuff anytime you like 

My run will be coming down starting Tues. evening. I could start now but I need to lay low just a bit until then. Keep the stink factor to a minimum lol. The town assessor is coming over tuesday afternoon to reassess my house because I filed a property tax grievence. Fortunately he is a buddy of mine and I have known him for over 20 yrs

Hey is the one in the lower right hand corner of the bloom room a CBH?


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Bummer to hear about the work HC but good to hear you're replacing those jackasses with better clientele. I would be honored to post some shots in here once the ladies get going! I'll throw up a Vortex shot tomorrow when she's chopped too. Then it's on with the HC Gear


----------



## Psychild (Jun 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


>


 I would damn near kill for that right now -_- havn't smoked in about 3 days, and trying to wait patiently on this weed to cure. Gosh is it hard.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 18, 2011)

C-4 Caseys in the water, oh yeah


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 18, 2011)

In the bloom room pic the bottom right corner in the 1 gal is a shackzilla and the 2 gal next to her is a dog scrog. The yellow leaf that is in the middle of the pic is a cheeseberry haze.
Another cheeseberry haze is in the top left corner of the veg room waiting for me to take a clone.
Both of my clone boxes are waiting for re-potting now. I've been a little busy and haven't had the time for needed garden work. I've fifteen tomato plants waiting for repotting and cages too.


cof


----------



## Psychild (Jun 18, 2011)

What is this Dog I'm hearing about? I can't imagine how much "Dog Shit" I could sell around here....people would go nuts just for the name lmfao. 


How is the experiment coming Highlander? Successful?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 18, 2011)

Psychild said:


> What is this Dog I'm hearing about? I can't imagine how much "Dog Shit" I could sell around here....people would go nuts just for the name lmfao.
> 
> 
> How is the experiment coming Highlander? Successful?


Well I was just going to go up and look at everyone after this bowl break, I'll let you know. Must be close to a week and a half since those were spluffed.

The DOG you say?? DST is the creator of the DOG kush, it's a cross between Headband and OG kush. What little bit that I have smoked I sure enough enjoyed. Euphoric and narcotic. I have some that are coming down in a few days hehe. Looking forward to it. Work weed it is not though ; !). I ended up with 3 phenotypes with one of those being a male I'll give you a heads up bro when the Romulan seeds are ready to head out. Plus of course some other HC originals to go with them. 

Chillaxen after mowing the lawn, have a good weekend brother!


----------



## Psychild (Jun 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well I was just going to go up and look at everyone after this bowl break, I'll let you know. Must be close to a week and a half since those were spluffed.
> 
> The DOG you say?? DST is the creator of the DOG kush, it's a cross between Headband and OG kush. What little bit that I have smoked I sure enough enjoyed. Euphoric and narcotic. I have some that are coming down in a few days hehe. Looking forward to it. Work weed it is not though ; !). I ended up with 3 phenotypes with one of those being a male I'll give you a heads up bro when the Romulan seeds are ready to head out. Plus of course some other HC originals to go with them.
> 
> Chillaxen after mowing the lawn, have a good weekend brother!


Sounds awesome! Weekends been nothing but chill for me...room mates are out of town, and it's just me the dog and my girls 

smoke one for me &#8730;


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 18, 2011)

Couple of shots at lights out tonight, day 49....

Caseyband on the right, DOG Kush in the rear and Blueberry in the lower left


Lemon Qleaner


----------



## Psychild (Jun 18, 2011)

If I ever get seeds from you I demand some Blueberry. <3

Damn that lemon qleanor looks nasty!!! bet it smells delish


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 19, 2011)

Ooo the lemon Qleaner! My Qleaner hasn't cracked yet, but the BSB has!

What are the genetics of Headband? I got some from a dispensary recently and my buddy said he literally felt like he was tripping and did not want to go to the bars with us. Just curious now haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 19, 2011)

Psychild said:


> If I ever get seeds from you I demand some Blueberry. <3
> 
> Damn that lemon qleanor looks nasty!!! bet it smells delish


Hey bro! My BB is a little fussy about who she wants to bend over for...we'll have to see who she picks. That Qleaner has a nice lemon taste and practically zero odor while growing, perfect if stealth is an issue ; !)



ColoradoLove said:


> Ooo the lemon Qleaner! My Qleaner hasn't cracked yet, but the BSB has!
> 
> What are the genetics of Headband? I got some from a dispensary recently and my buddy said he literally felt like he was tripping and did not want to go to the bars with us. Just curious now haha


Howdy Colorado! Had a nice afternoon with my daughter today, going out to dinner with my son in a bit. In the middle of checking trics on most of the strains that are coming down this week, paper is laid out with each leaf marked by strain. Hey the Headbands lineage is Sour Diesel x an OG Kush female that was reversed. I think that is the original version by DNA and what the DOG is made up of. DST would know for sure. There is also a Headband that is Sour Diesel x Master Kush x OG Kush. And guess who has a male DOG hehe  

Catch ya later man!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 20, 2011)

NICE! Guess who loves dogs?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 20, 2011)

what up buddy! made it back in one very shtooooned piece  looks like youve been keeping it dank in our absence bud. that qleaner looks a treat man. looks like a headstash run jah?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 20, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Ooo the lemon Qleaner! My Qleaner hasn't cracked yet, but the BSB has!
> 
> What are the genetics of Headband? I got some from a dispensary recently and my buddy said he literally felt like he was tripping and did not want to go to the bars with us. Just curious now haha


if it came from a dispensary, its probably 707 hb. Reserva's Headband is now called sour kush.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 20, 2011)

No idea man, is 707 CA?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 20, 2011)

yes. it is the original headband. Og x SD is the reserva version. it's very nice indeed tho.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> what up buddy! made it back in one very shtooooned piece  looks like youve been keeping it dank in our absence bud. that qleaner looks a treat man. looks like a headstash run jah?


Hey hey good to hear from ya! Yes I'm thinking that must of been a fun experience especially with the D man manning the guns! Hopefully see a pic or two of Donnie and Westys Crazy Stoned Adventure lol. 

Chillin after work for a bit before a little work in the garden ; !) Talk to ya man!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 21, 2011)

Yo HC! Seedling update. The C4X is working on her 3rd nodes and happy as hell and the BSBX is just sprouting. First QleanerX bean never cracked or did anything (still got her on the sidelines in a Jiffy but not expecting much) so I started a second that did crack. I noticed the QleanerX beans are a lot smaller than all the others. Think that's a Qleaner thing? I should compare them with my own Qleaner seeds

Whats going on in the Cave tonight?


----------



## mr west (Jun 21, 2011)

I forgot to take my camera and only took bout 4 pics on my phone lol. None of wich are worth posting. Im shit lol soz.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 21, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Yo HC! Seedling update. The C4X is working on her 3rd nodes and happy as hell and the BSBX is just sprouting. First QleanerX bean never cracked or did anything (still got her on the sidelines in a Jiffy but not expecting much) so I started a second that did crack. I noticed the QleanerX beans are a lot smaller than all the others. Think that's a Qleaner thing? I should compare them with my own Qleaner seeds
> 
> Whats going on in the Cave tonight?


Nice seedling update man! Yeah aren't those Qleaner seeds tiny lol. I have some heri seeds that would make the Qleaners look huge though! Hope you get girls...the C-4 is soo frosty and very potent. The Caseyband can only make it stronger  

My Ice crosses are doing great too and they all have a cool birthmark. I'll take a pic later but it's kind of a blueish spot on the leaves. Weird lol. Later bro!



las fingerez said:


> hey bro u good?


Hey las doing good thanks. Been real busy with work lately but today the truck is next door in the shop and I have the day off!!!!! Sitting on the porch and soaking up some morning sun and enjoying my free time. Your garden has been looking real killa as of late las. Your flowers are not the only ones blooming brother ; !)



mr west said:


> I forgot to take my camera and only took bout 4 pics on my phone lol. None of wich are worth posting. Im shit lol soz.


Westy! Ah that's ok lol. Hey my girls start coming down tonight. Can't wait,,,but I have to because my house is being reassesed today. Need to stealth it out real good. I'm not worried though,,,the town assesor is a friend of mine. Enjoying some coffee and some nice smoke right now.

Talk to ya!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Westy! Ah that's ok lol. Hey my girls start coming down tonight. Can't wait,,,but I have to because my house is being reassesed today. Need to stealth it out real good. I'm not worried though,,,the town assesor is a friend of mine. Enjoying some coffee and some nice smoke right now.
> Talk to ya!


Share a bowl with him and you might get a favorable appraisel.


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 21, 2011)

If he was a toker cof...but he aint lol

Tric update day 52,,,, Blueberry 50/50 amber cloudy. Caseyband 20/80 amber cloudy. Dogs cloudy with 1 or 2 ambers. Romulan cloudy. Cheeseberry Haze cloudy. Lemon Qleaner half cloudy half clear.

The BB, Caseyband and one of the DOGs come down tonight hehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 21, 2011)

woof woof! you more a cloudy than amber man? the bird landed safely bro  muchos gracias fella!


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 21, 2011)

I hope your lawyer is not the same one who represented you in your divorce.

You might want to sample the jdb before she turns amber.


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 21, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I hope your lawyer is not the same one who represented you in your divorce.
> 
> You might want to sample the jdb before she turns amber.
> 
> ...


Oops. Hmmm...he is.

And good tip about the Rom. It's actually the seeds that I need to check but I think they are done so she will start coming down tonight. 5 more Roms ready to be flipped in about a week : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 21, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> woof woof! you more a cloudy than amber man? the bird landed safely bro  muchos gracias fella!


Not necsasarily. What? That's a fuking hard word to spell lol. Had to wait until after this afternoon...town [email protected] 3:30. DOG @ 4:30 

Kool beans Bro ; !)


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 21, 2011)

I hope he's better at contracts than divorce or you've just wasted your money.


cof


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 21, 2011)

Are these crosses Casey Jones or Caseybands? I feel like I've seen you write both but I might just be high...

QleanerX popped a little tail so I threw her in a Jiffy pellet this morning. The BSBX has her first set of leaves and is off to the races! Come on GIRLS!

Good luck on the assesment, big money! Or you probably want less so your taxes go down huh?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey Clove, shooting for lower property taxes. These views are not free by any means. Not a super business friendly state. 

As far as Casey Jones verses Caseyband, and talking with the original breeder I have deduced that the seeds in the casey bud were spluffed by some Headband pollen. The DOG Kushes that I have are a Headband phenotype and the Casey are almost a carbon copy but a tad smaller version. Busy day here...but the house wil be clean and I had a roll-off delivered to clean the barn out. Oh and the girls are all getting some good attention and the Ice crosses are soaking up the rays!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 21, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> I hope he's better at contracts than divorce or you've just wasted your money.
> 
> 
> cof


Your comments are more often laced with pessimism than not cof. And there is always more than meets the eye, you know that. I goofed on my laywer a bit but what I didn't talk about was how I took the higher ground during the divorce in the interest of the kids. Being amicable with their mom for their sake was worth a lot more than some dough. Money means very little to me these days. Of course it's easy to say that when I make close to a half a k a day with my legit job. Even when I'm sitting home like this. And I have already filled the month and a half that I lost on that contract. They don't don't need to know that.

And stop sending me those stupid emails lol. Messing with you bro but seriously I don't read those that get sent around.Just get deleted

Have a good one


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 21, 2011)

You recruiting HC?


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Clove, shooting for lower property taxes. These views are not free by any means. Not a super business friendly state.
> 
> As far as Casey Jones verses Caseyband, and talking with the original breeder I have deduced that the seeds in the casey bud were spluffed by some Headband pollen. The DOG Kushes that I have are a Headband phenotype and the Casey are almost a carbon copy but a tad smaller version. Busy day here...but the house wil be clean and I had a roll-off delivered to clean the barn out. Oh and the girls are all getting some good attention and the Ice crosses are soaking up the rays!


Good luck there! I've found the state doesn't like giving up money very easily. Did you not mow your lawn for like 3 weeks prior? Maybe put some fake bullet hole stickers on your house and stuff? Anything to make it look less valuable!

Ok so if I read that right, the odds are these crosses that we thought had a Casey Jones dad, actually have a Casey Jones x Headband dad?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 21, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Good luck there! I've found the state doesn't like giving up money very easily. Did you not mow your lawn for like 3 weeks prior? Maybe put some fake bullet hole stickers on your house and stuff? Anything to make it look less valuable!
> 
> Ok so if I read that right, the odds are these crosses that we thought had a Casey Jones dad, actually have a Casey Jones x Headband dad?


Hey CLove thanks! Gotta run, my hottie and are are heading downtown in a few to our favorite bbq joint, but yes that's what the stud is made up of. What a special cross for a breeder! Keep your eyes open for some recessive genes!!

Trying to finish trimming my Blueberry before I have to head out...have a good one!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 22, 2011)

Many many little kids coming out to play. . . looks like the % out of the 8 I planted is lookin' pretty good. 

Have yourself a good one, bro! I'm off to work in the garden, and then work work, if you know what I mean


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I think I can afford to eat one or two....it's not going to be how many Romulan seeds do I have? It's going to be more like....how many thousand Rommy seeds do I have lol
> 
> See anything below that strikes your fancy bru just let me know


Well now that my letter has arrived, i know i fancy a try on that little bitch of a black rose in the middle, i think it has to be done, i also think i heard you say some good things possibly about P10, is that the void pheno? What do i know though, it's teh internet, abuse the offer, i'll take all but the carpet please, I've plenty of that and it's rather comfy and not of to dissimilar a colour


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 22, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Well now that my letter has arrived, i know i fancy a try on that little bitch of a black rose in the middle, i think it has to be done, i also think i heard you say some good things possibly about P10, is that the void pheno? What do i know though, it's teh internet, abuse the offer, i'll take all but the carpet please, I've plenty of that and it's rather comfy and not of to dissimilar a colour


Haha my kinda humor : !) I'll set ya up just like everyone else....you'll be using them like trading cards with your bros your not going to know what to do with them all. Spreading the love is always a good thing! The Romulan seeds are ready now,,,I have tomorrow off sooooo. I'll pm ya in while


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha my kinda humor : !) I'll set ya up just like everyone else....you'll be using them like trading cards with your bros your not going to know what to do with them all. Spreading the love is always a good thing! The Romulan seeds are ready now,,,I have tomorrow off sooooo. I'll pm ya in while


you are the man... lol. seriously tho. a very very generous person! its nice to know theres still good people out there that will help out people who they dont even know.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 22, 2011)

Psychild said:


> If I ever get seeds from you I demand some Blueberry. <3
> 
> Damn that lemon qleanor looks nasty!!! bet it smells delish


Guess what man! Took the BB down last night and....hehe. Guess what I have for you. One of the DOG Kushes kept throwing out male flowers for a couple of weeks after I accidently snapped off a cola. I'm thinking unintentional breeding projects can be fun


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 22, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> you are the man... lol. seriously tho. a very very generous person! its nice to know theres still good people out there that will help out people who they dont even know.


Hey Chris what's going on man. Thanks for the good vibes! Someone here turned me on to spreading the love and I'm enjoying it for sure. MJ covering the world!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Chris what's going on man. Thanks for the good vibes! Someone here turned me on to spreading the love and I'm enjoying it for sure. MJ covering the world!


no problem man. just tellin the truth. lol. only 1 of the BSB's actually broke ground. but it is doin great! growin very quickly actually. sum really fat leaves as well! now lets just hope its female.... lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah man the Black Sour Bubble had some fat ass fan leaves lol. Really big. Sounds like it's growing good, I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's a female

Trimming ( and smooking ; ) some DOG right now!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Guess what man! Took the BB down last night and....hehe. Guess what I have for you. One of the DOG Kushes kept throwing out male flowers for a couple of weeks after I accidently snapped off a cola. I'm thinking unintentional breeding projects can be fun


Blue Dog?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 22, 2011)

The first 2 seeds that came out of the Romulan got eaten  The next dozen go to Tip Top!



I'm sure that I can find a few Black Rose seeds for ya bru!


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 22, 2011)

Thought you would enjoy this Highlander.
A group of US representatives plan to introduce legislation that will legalize marijuana and allow states to legislate its use, pro-marijuana groups said Wednesday.
The legislation would limit the federal government's role in marijuana enforcement to cross-border or inter-state smuggling, and allow people to legally grow, use or sell marijuana in states where it is legal.
The bill, which is expected to be introduced on Thursday by Republican Representative Ron Paul and Democratic Representative Barney Frank, would be the first ever legislation designed to end the federal ban on marijuana.
Sixteen of the 50 states as well as the District of Columbia have legalized the use of marijuana for medical purposes.
But planting, selling or commercially distributing marijuana remains illegal under federal law.
Last year, California citizens voted not to legalize recreational marijuana use, although the debate continues in about half a dozen other states.
Three weeks ago a group of ex-presidents of Latin America as well as former United Nations Secretary General Kofi Annan denounced the failure of the global war on drugs and called for urgent changes, including the legalization of cannabis.
Between 1998 and 2008, worldwide consumption of opiates increased 35 percent, with cocaine use growing 27 percent and marijuana use growing 8.5 percent, according to the Global Commission on Drug Policy.
June marks the 40th anniversary of the "War on Drugs" launched by President Richard Nixon in 1970, the first major US anti-drug initiative.


----------



## Psychild (Jun 22, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Thought you would enjoy this Highlander.
> A group of US representatives plan to introduce legislation that will legalize marijuana and allow states to legislate its use, pro-marijuana groups said Wednesday.
> The legislation would limit the federal government's role in marijuana enforcement to cross-border or inter-state smuggling, and allow people to legally grow, use or sell marijuana in states where it is legal.
> The bill, which is expected to be introduced on Thursday by Republican Representative Ron Paul and Democratic Representative Barney Frank, would be the first ever legislation designed to end the federal ban on marijuana.
> ...


 Where did you hear this?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 23, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Where did you hear this?


http://news.yahoo.com/s/afp/20110622/pl_afp/uspoliticscrimedrugsmarijuana_20110622225337

I think we need to buy HC a hat, or a piece of cake, or a cake hat, or a hat cake! Was a touch stoned last night and randomly started thinking fuck vertical, how does one make a cannabis deathstar.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 23, 2011)

Hemlock! Long time buddy hope things are good for yas! Shoot me a note sometime, let me know how things are going.

Barney Frank commands a lot of respect, especially considering his lifestyle, but poor Ron Paul lol...he's on the right page about a lot of things but he has the Rodney syndrome lol. No respect. My state is so far behind the times considering pot it's pathetic,,,cancer patients, hiv patients. Noone gets a script here cause they cant sleep ha. We did just this summer ok a law allow a few dispenseries though, 5 I think. My girl is really pushing me to look into opening one but my whole life I have lived under the radar and in between the cracks...even my legit job is not so legit haha if ya know what I mean, that I don't know if I want to come up for air and be scrutinized and regulated. As a matter of fact, I know I don't! Things are heading in the right direction though and I think it's our responsibility to see that it does.

Bit of a ramble and got a little off track : !), must of been that rip of DOG off the bubbler I took! Going to be a good day!!

Thanks for stopping by Hem and for the positive news...I hadn't heard about that. Later man


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 23, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Blue Dog?


I'm thinking! If she was going to pop her cherry with anyone, that's what I would have choose too lol. Mother Nature beat me to that one!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 23, 2011)

Wa wa we wa woof woof! Sitting on the porch in between garden chores and getting nicely toasted on some of DSTs DOG Kush. Stuff is in a class by itself brother. I had about 3 rips last night before we went out to eat and 2 hours later driving home, and I'm like an old granny putt putt putting along nice and slow haha. Kinda ; !) I like to bomb around usually lol


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 23, 2011)

Again, so much excitement in here! My 2 cents is not to open a dispensary, but open a hydro store. Everyone wants to be a GROWER plus it's not in any way illegal to the feds to run a hydro store. Every time I go to the good one here it's busy. I only go to clubs for a random clone or if I run out of greens.

So you got BB x DOG now? Rom is done and did you say you have more BR seeds? That was the one with the strawberry red buds right? Ha do you accept PayPal?


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2011)

So im thinkin i might plant a pair of the fairy set i got, any suggestions?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> So im thinkin i might plant a pair of the fairy set i got, any suggestions?


Ahh finally, some relaxing time....puff woof cough

Wellll let me think about that mr west. They have all been chosen for their potency obviously, among other things, but in your case and the rest of us in the high tolerance gang lol, BSB or the C-4 crosses should be quite strong. I'm thinking the tga crosses will have the most flavor, but you have a couple of subs stuff already so maybe something diff. I have 1 BR coming down in a few weeks and that will be it for her. Save some room for some rom seeds too brudder!

Haha just thinking how many red strains are in flower right now. Out of 12 plants, the only 2 that are not red are the candy pheno of the L x CC. The rest are BSB, BR and a couple of the pink pheno L x CC lol. Just about 5 weeks in!


----------



## Hemlock (Jun 23, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Where did you hear this?


 Drudge report


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 23, 2011)

damnnnn mann. u got soo many diff projects/plants growin man.. wish i had the space and resources to do a grow of that size.... i woudl LOVE to do a big breeding project with my floja seeds.. but i could never pull sumthin off like that. =/ not nearly enough room.. adn i couldnt grow more than 3 or 4 at once. everythings lookin great tho.. that blue dog sounds mazing!!!


----------



## mr west (Jun 23, 2011)

I actualy smoked some rom at the weekend, its quite tastey from what i remember lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> I actualy smoked some rom at the weekend, its quite tastey from what i remember lol.


Cool, who had the Rom? Very nice sweet fruity smell during flowering, mellowed out quite a bit towards the end but i'll give it a good cure and see what I think. Just sprayed the girls,,,I fooked up a bit a couple of months ago and created a race of super mites. Had a couple of different sprays like usual but I forgot to check the active ingredient in them. Turned out they were both the same and the mites became spray resistant for awhile (almost). I'm kicking their little asses now though haha

edit...don't laugh Chris ; !)


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Cool, who had the Rom? Very nice sweet fruity smell during flowering, mellowed out quite a bit towards the end but i'll give it a good cure and see what I think. Just sprayed the girls,,,I fooked up a bit a couple of months ago and created a race of super mites. Had a couple of different sprays like usual but I forgot to check the active ingredient in them. Turned out they were both the same and the mites became spray resistant for awhile (almost). I'm kicking their little asses now though haha
> 
> edit...don't laugh Chris ; !)


im doing my best not to! =D i thought regular mites were bad... cant imagine super mites! hahaha


----------



## Psychild (Jun 23, 2011)

Man I'm so glad I havn't had mites yet....I dread the day it happens, as it seems to happen to everyone at least once. 

I was thinking.....I've decided to throw it in a pm Lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2011)

It was the Romulan Timewarp I think Westy. Nice taste but a bit of a fluffy hit. I think this next batch I have done smells a lot nicer actually. Hopefully doesn't have ll the stringyness inside the bud.


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh right yeah I remember now lol. Staying at urs d is like eating loads of baked beans and trying to work out which bean made me fart lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> Oh right yeah I remember now lol. Staying at urs d is like eating loads of baked beans and trying to work out which bean made me fart lol


I raise my cuppa to the first chuckle of the morning!

Anyone see the new show last night Wilfred? Thinking I have a new favorite show lol. Starts off the main character, frodo from lord of the rings, is trying to commit suicide with some pills that his sister a nurse gave him. Sugar pills though they were. So his new neighbor interupts his futile attemtp and asks him to watch her dog for a while and he sees it as a dude with a brit accent in a dog suit but everyone else just sees a real dog. A one point they broke into another neighbors house thinking he was just getting the dogs tennis ball back, but Wilfred had other ideas and they end up taking the guys mj plants and shitting in his boots haha. Hilarious!


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2011)

lol sounds a bit dodgy lol, prolly had to be there lol. Whats on the agenda this morning Aitch?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> lol sounds a bit dodgy lol, prolly had to be there lol. Whats on the agenda this morning Aitch?


Haha had me laughing my ass off! The dog will prolly end up being his alter ego or something but it's quite funny lol. Especially the conversations they have. Wilfred is a shit too...the last scene he was planting frodos wallet under the window of the bikers house that they broke into hehehe

Just hanging today...no coffee in the house when I woke up, that's almost as bad as no weed in the house lol, but the super market is only a few min away and I stumbled over and picked some up. Getting an early fry going with my new fav. Woof


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2011)

no weeed???? what?


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 24, 2011)

You alright HC? Nit popped in for a while but I see everything going well for you. Stay up bro


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> no weeed???? what?


What is this evil you speak????


----------



## DST (Jun 24, 2011)

No Cough-fee he said, not NO WEED....or perhaps after a DOG j he has some cough-fee.

I know you are not into rap, but fuk it...lol
[youtube]UFL4sehZJGQ[/youtube]


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> no weeed???? what?


What? Where?? Highlander to the rescue haha. Nah me man, shit I must have 3 or 4 qtrs kicking around the house. And another couple after next weeks chop hehe ; !)



ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> You alright HC? Nit popped in for a while but I see everything going well for you. Stay up bro


I'm doing great Will, enjoying an easy week. Yourself? Worst thing happened today is my bubbler tipped over lol, and now I'm dryng my bowl of DOG in the toaster oven!! Stay up too bro shoot me a pm if you would like some beans.

Later


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2011)

make sure the oven isnt too hot. i usually have it on 125.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 24, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> make sure the oven isnt too hot. i usually have it on 125.


Oooh trust me, I have turned quick drying into an art lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2011)

Lolk, im pretty good myself. ive had to do it quite a few times, being impatient n all.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey hey. I'm in, I'm out. Off to a whirlwind day at the rat races-- catch ya on the flip HC! Have a good one brother. . .


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 24, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey hey. I'm in, I'm out. Off to a whirlwind day at the rat races-- catch ya on the flip HC! Have a good one brother. . .


Have a good one bro, the weekend is almost here! You head off the the rat race, my girl is on her way over for some lovin hehe

I'll catch up with you later. Rom seeds are ready too man!


----------



## Psychild (Jun 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Oooh trust me, I have turned quick drying into an art lol


 On the real if you could figure out how to raise your RH inside of the toaster over you could dry and cure in 5 days......could probably fit about an ounce in there comfortable huh? 70-85 *F with about 70% RH(Probably need a fan in there somewhere too ><). Riddlem3 made a fermentation chamber to do this. It was amazing if you didn't see it.

Those weren't his exact numbers, but I do remember him throwing out numbers that he was going to try. Pretty sure the ones he stuck with were around that range.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2011)

Psychild said:


> On the real if you could figure out how to raise your RH inside of the toaster over you could dry and cure in 5 days......could probably fit about an ounce in there comfortable huh? 70-85 *F with about 70% RH(Probably need a fan in there somewhere too ><). Riddlem3 made a fermentation chamber to do this. It was amazing if you didn't see it.
> 
> Those weren't his exact numbers, but I do remember him throwing out numbers that he was going to try. Pretty sure the ones he stuck with were around that range.


Riddleme is a myth. everything he does is out of his own head, and holds no nutts with real growers. weed aint wine, dont make something so simple, complicated! srry


----------



## Psychild (Jun 24, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Riddleme is a myth. everything he does is out of his own head, and holds no nutts with real growers. weed aint wine, dont make something so simple, complicated! srry


I'll agree with you that Riddlem3 has some off the wall ideas, that shouldn't be possible. But pretty much everything, except his theory on partially pollinated bud being more potent(BTW, thanks to Highlander we will have yet one more person to try this experiment and tell us the outcome.), he has provided full research to his hypothesis'. Most come from very well known companies and scientists who have been studying these things for quite some time. Fermentation chambers weren't created by Riddlem3....they've been around for a while with tobacco, as well as home brewing beer. Riddle is however one of the first (I don't say first cuz I've never really searched for anyone else) in the weed community that uses, or even has used, a fermentation chamber to cure. Now I've never personally smoked any of Riddlem3's weed, but there are several well known users on this board that have, and say it's amazing. Even if I can't trust them, I've seen the pictures of his fermented bud after a few days, and it looks delicious. 

You know what's funny about RIU? If I would have said I have a great idea for curing and gave some people some good, reputable research, I bet you most people on this forum would more than likely give it a try. (Assuming it didn't cost a lot and it was fairly easy to make.) However if Riddlem3 says the same thing, he's just an idiot who blows smoke up peoples ass.

I'm not trying to offend you in anyway, just trying to help you keep an open mind. Weather you agree with something or not, you should be open(listen) to what everyone believes works, then decide yourself what's usable and what's ridiculous. Closed Mindedness is bound to fail, or at least not succeed to it's fullest!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 24, 2011)

"he's just an idiot who blows smoke up peoples ass".

Haha what did you do copy and paste that quote from me? I'm sure that I have said that at least once ; !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2011)

a few years ago, i was into riddleme. until i really started growing. i agree with seeded buds taste/smoke better, mainly because i have smoked my own seeded bud several times. but this can nor be something riddleme thought of or was"tested" by other companies as it is federally illegal to "test" marijuana. 



> Fermentation chambers weren't created by Riddlem3....they've been around for a while with tobacco, as well as home brewing beer. Riddle is however one of the first (I don't say first cuz I've never really searched for anyone else) in the weed community that uses, or even has used, a fermentation chamber to cure. Now I've never personally smoked any of Riddlem3's weed, but there are several well known users on this board that have, and say it's amazing. Even if I can't trust them, I've seen the pictures of his fermented bud after a few days, and it looks delicious.


 i understand about fermenting and such. but MJ is not tobacco, and is not even close to be honest other than it is a plant. the drying and curing of weed will be different because of A chemical makeup B physical properties so i dont buy riddle me's crap. he came onto riu to gather some followers thinking his crap works, mainly noobies and post his post saying he will be using them in his book so he can start a site that tracks your ip. im not close minded a bit, i listen and follow what my fellow growers have to say, but when u start treating cannabis like fermented grapes i tend to think your "blowing smoke up peoples ass" iof any of these things he does worked for the better, the MJ industry would have been capitalized and we would all be doin them.

His research is from wine websites and other shit that is not MJ, no two humans are th same and it goes the same for the plant world. i dont doubt he can grow, but when u come into RIU claiming to be a genius with all the secrets and your grow at the time was a small ass cfl grow(not that it matters) u should have more proof tha some wine mags articles.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2011)

Sorry HC, u kno im not a very vocal guy. but riddle me has an army of blind to the truth growers and it eerks my nerves.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 24, 2011)

Just to play devils advocate  i should add i have no vested interests whatsoeverl, riddlem3 is just another person like the many billions.

What leads you to believe that weed can't be used with a fermenting unit, other than that it's meant to be for grapes or tobacco? If someone can explain the science of why it won't work, that's great, but without it i can really only sit and think one mans word over another. I mean we use animals to test human medicines etc, lots of shit is possible in this world. Guess i gotta go read up on how they work and what they do and such. First i've heard of this but i'd like to know why it is or is not feasible.

I'm now sat trying to see if there are any known origins for the curing of cannabis, for al we know it oculd have been a thousand years ago someone said oi, we make our tobacco good like this yeah, let's try with cannabis. Who knows. A lot of working of materials and such for a final product is from trial and error over generations etc, but an equally large proportion is from taking ideas from other areas and tweaking them. Just thinking is all


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jun 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> What? Where?? Highlander to the rescue haha. Nah me man, shit I must have 3 or 4 qtrs kicking around the house. And another couple after next weeks chop hehe ; !)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm good man. Shame about knockin the bubbler over mate there is nothing worse than cleaning wasted smokables. Yeah same goes man if you want any beans from me...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 24, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Sorry HC, u kno im not a very vocal guy. but riddle me has an army of blind to the truth growers and it eerks my nerves.


No problemo my friend, alot of us feel the same about him but with me it's personal... fooker stole my sweetie away from me : (


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 24, 2011)

As in taking candy from a baby, or nabbed the girl? Sounds a bit shitty.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Just to play devils advocate  i should add i have no vested interests whatsoeverl, riddlem3 is just another person like the many billions.
> 
> What leads you to believe that weed can't be used with a fermenting unit, other than that it's meant to be for grapes or tobacco? If someone can explain the science of why it won't work, that's great, but without it i can really only sit and think one mans word over another. I mean we use animals to test human medicines etc, lots of shit is possible in this world. Guess i gotta go read up on how they work and what they do and such. First i've heard of this but i'd like to know why it is or is not feasible.
> 
> I'm now sat trying to see if there are any known origins for the curing of cannabis, for al we know it oculd have been a thousand years ago someone said oi, we make our tobacco good like this yeah, let's try with cannabis. Who knows. A lot of working of materials and such for a final product is from trial and error over generations etc, but an equally large proportion is from taking ideas from other areas and tweaking them. Just thinking is all


i feel you, but what i'm saying is or was. if it can be done it wouldve been done long ago as both tobacco and MJ farming have been around for a while, not like these are new jobs/hobbies. im sure people have tried and obviously it wasn't a hit. cuz if it was, we'd be doing it too.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> No problemo my friend, alot of us feel the same about him but with me it's personal... fooker stole my sweetie away from me : (


aww, lol we can jump him. j/p no need to be violent.. right?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 24, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i feel you, but what i'm saying is or was. if it can be done it wouldve been done long ago as both tobacco and MJ farming have been around for a while, not like these are new jobs/hobbies. im sure people have tried and obviously it wasn't a hit. cuz if it was, we'd be doing it too.


I hear the thinking, just, well i'm just me haha, i like to read the science behind things before i follow or repeat them to others. I just like learning things i guess  Took long enough for wine makers to ditch corks for what had been around for donkeys years, so i always try and work on the basis of why not, maybe it could happen, except with religion, then no, it didn't happen you fucking nutjob!  

So last weekend you were doing as much of fuck all as you could, what's the game plan this time HC? anything fun lined up or do you like to make weekends you lazy time 

My method is reverse-violence, that is to say i entice them into beating me to a pulp and then demolishing them with simple psychology, it always works best when the other person is a bit slow in the head though  Normally works although to date i ended up with someones birthday present being trashed on the pavement and the other time my phone broken from a quantity of blood clogging everything to shit when i phoned my mate afterwards laughing, looks like i didn't get the last laugh.

I'll use an ambush as an excuse to go visit HC  all aboard the steam train woooooo woooooooo


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey tip top whats going on man. I try and make weekends as quite as I can these days lol. My Scandie baby is back in town so I'm sitting out on the porch getting an order ready for her. Guess she chickened out as far as meeting D in the Dam a couple of weeks ago. Took a couple pics of the Lemon Qleaner before she comes down, I'll post them when I'm done filling this


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 24, 2011)

Sounds just like me man, i work in the week so why would i want to have a weekend that'll leave me feeling like i've been shot with a 12 guage and forced to run a marathon, they're my two days of sweet fuck all, maybe some laundry and dishes  This weekend is gonna be a fun one, i've been living in a state of perpetual cleanliness for a month now while showing out the flat, just had someone say they'll take the room and well, i could not in my wildest imagination have hoped for a more stupidly perfect personality and such, only for a couple of months but i reckon it should be a right riot  

Who on earth would chicken out of meeting D in the Dam?! Why! Bloody tit, you tell her that, and you slap her hard, silly silly Scandinavian  I'm sat here stoned loving the concept of having a porch to sit on  

That earlier pic of the qleaner you posted looked mint! daggers of weed, awesome structure.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh I know man! D would have set her all up, introduced her to The Grey Area guys lol shit she would have been treated like a queen! Doesn't hurt that she's 6 ft of drop dead gorgeous blonde bombshell. Figure it wasn't she that missed out but the other way around hehe. Sorry D ; !)

Good memory on the Qleaner spears, check these out


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 24, 2011)

Lemon Qleaner spears day 55....


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 24, 2011)

Haha, sounds like a good job D escaped, nowt to enrage a missus more than a drop dead gorgeous leggy blonde popping by for tea  fook me the choppers low tonight, window latch arm things are rattling.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 24, 2011)

Especially a missus who is an ex member of her countries National Kick Boxing team. That's why D is good too lol...self preservation hehe


----------



## mr west (Jun 24, 2011)

D made me feel like a queen lol and the princess felt appropriately royal.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 24, 2011)

mr west said:


> D made me feel like a queen lol and the princess felt appropriately royal.


Haha, sounds like some good smoke, normally takes tassels and a corset before i feel like a queen


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2011)

Gotta box from the fairy.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 24, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha, sounds like some good smoke, normally takes tassels and a corset before i feel like a queen


Yeah really!! I was about to ask why? Is there a part of the D man we don't know about ; )


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 24, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Gotta box from the fairy.


Very nice!! in my best Borat voice lol


----------



## Psychild (Jun 24, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> but when u start treating cannabis like fermented grapes i tend to think your "blowing smoke up peoples ass."


I would definitely agree on that one......Although, his fermentation chamber has proven to work. So his idea wasn't completely derived from an impossible notion. Although how many people (Other than dispensaries & black market DD's) have you bought weed from? Dispensaries & drug dealers most of the time don't grow there own bud, and don't even need to worry about fermentation. I think this will be one of those things that takes over the MJ community, as soon as the word is spread.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> iof any of these things he does worked for the better, the MJ industry would have been capitalized and we would all be doin them.


I disagree. Obviously you agree that seeded bud atleast tastes better, and not to mention you wouldn't have to pay for seeds anymore....but the majority of the MJ community believes otherwise, and there's not much you can do about it to change that. 

Anyway, my point was that Riddle does have some good info to pass on to people, as well as probably useless information....the only way to find out which is which is to experiment. So to say Everything he does is out of his head and not true is a little harsh. 


But since it's hard to find experienced growers who don't have their heads up their asses, and don't mind spreading their knowledge....I'll be here to learn. &#8730;

Definitely wasn't trying to argue, just trying to get a few things straight....it's hard being a "follower" without getting both sides of the story, and I'm probably the least biased person on RIU so I'd like to know everyone's opinions. &#8730;&#8730;

HC that door knob is legit than a motherfucker Lol

So I'm a bit confused on a plant I have. I've seen some Mn deficits in that plant, and obviously nute burn, but I can't figure out which of the problems it is. Right now I'm justing using some MG 24-8-16 ferts, but she hasn't been fed in well over a week and a half to 2 weeks. My nutes don't have micros either so I'm sure they're missing out on a lot there too. It all started whenever I added Ivory dish soap to my line up. Most of my plants were effected, and I'm not to positive the soap is what caused it. All but 2 showed minor problems, but only took a good flush to fix them. I had been feeding them 1/4 tsp Epsom salt, with 2 tsp MG, and about 5 drops of superthrive per gallon. The only other plant that hasn't shaken this off very well is my hydro plant (Which didn't receive soap). So I was guessing PH for a while. I've tested my PH with droppers many times and no problems, so I kind of forgot about it, but I bought a PH rod with a mech reader and it says my PH is about 6.5-6.8. I don't really think PH is a problem either, my guess is maybe my water PPM is really high and I was just overloading them with Mag? Now all I feed them with is 1 tsp MG and 5 drops superthrive. They are starting to shake back, but what do you guys think?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey hey finally made it to the party, albeit a bit tuckered. Here's an update from the C-4 x Casey Band (is that what you call em?) nursery. . . 

There's two more sprouting up from the cubes to go with the 5 that are up so far. 1 of them had a little mishap where some ogre, in an attempt to remove a seed shell, ripped off the cotelydons, exposing 2 weeee little leaves inside. Little bugger is still kickin' though, and seems like it wants to pull through. We shall see. First time I ever used these grow cubes, too, and never again. Back to soil starts for me. Hmm. 

Have yourself a good one, brova  I'm off to vape some more cheesiness.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey bobo gooood saturday morning! I remember not too long ago telling someone to just take the shell off the seedling if it doesn't fall off by itself and then about a week later one of my beans from Don did that, I tried to remove the husk and popped the poor little girls head off. From now on the seedlings are on their own when it comes to helping take the seed husk off.

Got a fookin sugar headache this morning, sitting on the porch with some coffee and a wee bit of the woof woof trying to get rid of it

Have a good weekend man!


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2011)

morning HC, sugar head ache? Ive never heard of that ive heard of protein headaches and icecream headaches lol. Dog will defo help with pain lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey westy yeah I get those sometimes...to many crullers with my coffees last night...I have a bud of Romulan I just broke up and took the seeds out so I think I'll fill up a bowl with that lol. The DOG helped, this will prolly put me under : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2011)

Ice x Caseyband on the left and DOGs on the right. That one in the right front look familiar T ; ?). 

Need to come up with a name for the Ice crosses. I'll run all of the females a couple of times and then when the cream rises to the top, breed it with a strong male of the same strain. Seeds should be available around xmas. 



Grape Ape x Hashberry in the bags and Romulan in the rosepots ; !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 25, 2011)

Mornin' sugarhead! 

Yeah, no more decapitating for me... the next two beans that have sprouted are both wearing caps, and they can take them off themselves, yes they can  I'm not going to be the doer of evil. . . 

So gonna run some bubble hash today. Just about done with the last of the trimming (embarrassing, I know-- it's just how busy I've been lately), so I've got a huge run-- well, a 5 gallon bucket, at least. Big for me What were you going to tell me before I did my run? There was some great HC wisdom that was spoken of, so here I am oh mighty guru of ganja 

Hope you're havin yourself a good one. About to go brew some coffee and get my morning dose of cheddar.

Edit: Name for ice cross: Ice Cream Headache? hmmm... it's iffy at best.

editedit: Just call 'em IceHeads. . . sounds just like crackhead!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey brother sounds like a nice Saturday morning!

The way that I like to make my hash I end up with a little less but the quality is superb! Frozen trim is a must. If I am able, I freeze mine just before it is 100% dry, but for simplicitys sake we will say dry frozen trim. Sharp edges on your ice ie take a block and smash it up lol. Ice cold water from the freezer help keep the edges of the ice sharp a little longer. I like to mix my ice/water mixture up first and then add my trim. The point is to try and keep any green dust out of your hash...ruins the flavor and doesn't look quite as appealing. Shooting for a fuel or lighter fluid like taste. At this point if you want full melt, just stir for a couple of min and strain. I would recommend stirring for 10 - 15 min and then do a second run. First run is obviuosly the purest. 

I'l be around all day so keep me posted! Smoked a bowl of Romulan a little while ago and could instantly feel the pain in my neck leaving. Or that could of just been the cracken, that was around the same time she left hehe. Moving on to some DOG out of a freshly cleaned bubbler...this stuff puts my head in a good place 

Good luck!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2011)

i love smoking out of a freshly cleaned bubbler so smooth and tasty. u use salt and alcohol?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 25, 2011)

Thanks bro, will letcha know how it goes. Going to go buy a fresh 5 gal bucket, plaster mixer for my drill, and ice this morn. . . then it's on 

Ahhhh the Rom. Gotta love that stuff... real heavy hitting, good for the end of the day... or post coitus, whichever you prefer  We have a club here that has it in from time to time, and it's great. Heavy stone... makes me feel kyna funny lol 

Hey, you DO use a plaster mixer and a drill for your mash, right? You're not in there with a wooden spoon stirring away like a witch w/ it's cauldron? That's what Donnie told me to use, so that's what I was gonna pick up. . .


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i love smoking out of a freshly cleaned bubbler so smooth and tasty. u use salt and alcohol?


ahh that taste good. I did use salt and alcohol!!

Sitting on the porch trimming up that big Lemon Qleaner...Nice!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks bro, will letcha know how it goes. Going to go buy a fresh 5 gal bucket, plaster mixer for my drill, and ice this morn. . . then it's on
> 
> Ahhhh the Rom. Gotta love that stuff... real heavy hitting, good for the end of the day... or post coitus, whichever you prefer  We have a club here that has it in from time to time, and it's great. Heavy stone... makes me feel kyna funny lol
> 
> Hey, you DO use a plaster mixer and a drill for your mash, right? You're not in there with a wooden spoon stirring away like a witch w/ it's cauldron? That's what Donnie told me to use, so that's what I was gonna pick up. . .


Ah people do it different...my school of thought (and subbys and a lot of others) is the witch and wooden spoon over the cauldron lol. Your just taking the trics off haha not making mashed potatoes.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 25, 2011)

Point taken. Looks like one less thing to spend money on at the hardware store, too 

Peace HC! Thanks again, as always. . .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2011)

if you have bags with different microns, a drill may help some.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 25, 2011)

I do have the full gamut of bags, all the way down to the... 25 micron from the 220. . . I think this is an 8 bag set of the Sprung Bags (made proudly in China lol).


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 25, 2011)

SHoot me on sight if this has been asked of you a thousand times HC, where's your romulan from? I read a thread just now someone asking about the original and i realised i know absolutely nothing about it other than a dent in the head as two people have now stated


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I do have the full gamut of bags, all the way down to the... 25 micron from the 220. . . I think this is an 8 bag set of the Sprung Bags (made proudly in China lol).


How goes the hash making! It's a real short learning curve. You using all of the bags?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2011)

What say ttt! I can tell you all that I know about this strain besides the website that I copied and posted a couple of days ago telling all about it lol. And it's quite little actually but this particular cut was picked by someone (jdb ; ?) for its short flower time and shorter height and the person who gifted the seeds originally did so with the stipulation that they would be given to growers who would breed them and then spread the seeds around the world. I don't mind doing it and I rather enjoy it, maybe more than growing/selling.

Cof may know a bit more by might not chime in as I bit his head off last week but he's a big boy and we'll see how thick his skin is. I prefer to keep my thread light-hearted and positive


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2011)

I have some jdb roms in my draw waiting lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2011)

mr west said:


> I have some jdb roms in my draw waiting lol


http://www.greenlifeseeds.com/GreenLife_Strain_bio_Romulan.html

Here is some info on it.....


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2011)

cool I might cross it with some chronic to make chron roms lol or romchron lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2011)

chronic is a beastly yielder!


----------



## mr west (Jun 25, 2011)

Ive had soem chronic bud in my draw for ages, need to do something with em lol


----------



## shishkaboy (Jun 25, 2011)

sup hc took a long break good to see u still in action.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 25, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> How goes the hash making! It's a real short learning curve. You using all of the bags?


It's almost ready to go. I just need to get ice. Think I should use all the bags? I'm hesitant, and reading a lot on the subject. What do you recommend? . . . Don't you use 4?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2011)

i been puttin off buying bags for awhile, so you think i could use the ol' wooden spoon and then just pour the almost frozen water / plant matter through a silk screen id be good? ill probably have bags by next month. seeing all this hash is tempting


----------



## Psychild (Jun 25, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i been puttin off buying bags for awhile, so you think i could use the ol' wooden spoon and then just pour the almost frozen water / plant matter through a silk screen id be good? ill probably have bags by next month. seeing all this hash is tempting


 I feel you man....I don't really know where to look for silk screen at, but I'm sure it probably isn't too hard to find. Seems like it would be much cheaper to just make your own bags. I've only had hash once in my life, and it was amazing! I can't wait to try some bubble hash!

edit: Just saw the most amazing 1080p how to video on BHO. That's my next project. &#8730;&#8730;&#8730;


----------



## curious old fart (Jun 25, 2011)

This cut of romulan was obtained as seed from the Victoria, BC about 10 years ago and has been grown outdoors with good, selective breeding by mr jdb to his high standards to create a short, robust plant that will produce hard nuggets with a piney taste and a knock you to your knees type stone that finishes in about 8 to 9 weeks.


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> It's almost ready to go. I just need to get ice. Think I should use all the bags? I'm hesitant, and reading a lot on the subject. What do you recommend? . . . Don't you use 4?[/QUOTE
> 
> 4 is a good number of bags to use man,,,your prolly already into it, I had to spray all my plants and then shower. Only had around 40 or 50 to do lol. Which bags did you use.
> 
> ...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2011)

shishkaboy said:


> sup hc took a long break good to see u still in action.


Whats happenin brother, good to hear from you! Hope all is well for ya. Whats on the streets down there these days. My Calizhar is a good commercial strain around here, thinking one of my next breeding projects will involve that for some high test commerical....Calicaseyzharband lol!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2011)

Psychild said:


> I feel you man....I don't really know where to look for silk screen at, but I'm sure it probably isn't too hard to find. Seems like it would be much cheaper to just make your own bags. I've only had hash once in my life, and it was amazing! I can't wait to try some bubble hash!


 i usually see silk screen at art supply stores. i found the bags imma order now though. i might use silk screen for dry sifting my bud tho. kief is good as hash imo.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i usually see silk screen at art supply stores. i found the bags imma order now though. i might use silk screen for dry sifting my bud tho. kief is good as hash imo.


Yeah the bags really are not that expensive and the extra dough verses silkscreen is money well spent. I put off buying some for a couple of years, bought a set last fall and now do a hash run once a month


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 26, 2011)

My BSBx and QleanerX both made it and are nice little seedlings and the C4x is hitting her 4th nodes. FAT little leaves. I'll throw a pic of her up later, just got back from a bachelor party. Exhausted. Hope you're good. Need to get caught up in here


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 26, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> My BSBx and QleanerX both made it and are nice little seedlings and the C4x is hitting her 4th nodes. FAT little leaves. I'll throw a pic of her up later, just got back from a bachelor party. Exhausted. Hope you're good. Need to get caught up in here


Glad you made it home safe, look forward to the pics too man! Enjoy your Sunday : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 26, 2011)

DOG Kush day 57 with the Beast behind her at over 5 feet. The one in front is the keeper pheno...I had two that were exactly the same...number 2 and 3. This is #3 who after having a cola busted off a couple of weeks in, started putting out male flowers for a couple of weeks. I pinched them off but wasn't too worried...little bit of keeper pollen floating around did just what I had hoped! Got a few seeds out of just about everything this run ; !). All of my dog clones are from #2, the one that did not have male flowers. I have 5 of those vegging plus a male DOG as well.

And sorry Psch, that one seed sticking out of the BB was the only one that I could find. Thinking that one has a purpose hehe


L x CC on the right day 36






The Beast


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 26, 2011)

Cheers for that info CoF.

Those are looking as great as they always seem to look


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 26, 2011)

The Black Rose....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 26, 2011)

Black Sour Bubble....

With the camera flash you cannot see the red calyxs and the pistils are the fattest and longest that I have ever seen. When dry these are some very pretty and potent buds


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 26, 2011)

Healthy as ever man. i been debatin what crosses of yours i should pop. i wanna pop Romulan cuz i need a yielder, but i think they all have yield capabilities with casey as the pops. what u think? and i have 3 party cups left for seeds so i gotta pick 3. also i think the dogs are ok still look a lil sad but they aren't dying and shriveling up so im sure they'll survive.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Healthy as ever man. i been debatin what crosses of yours i should pop. i wanna pop Romulan cuz i need a yielder, but i think they all have yield capabilities with casey as the pops. what u think? and i have 3 party cups left for seeds so i gotta pick 3. also i think the dogs are ok still look a lil sad but they aren't dying and shriveling up so im sure they'll survive.


I would go with the Calizhar crosses for a yeilder. That's my next strain to get popped. The Roms were hard to tell because they were fully seeded, but I have 5 that are ready to be flipped so we will see what the roms really have to offer! My current project are the Ice crosses. My poor ice girl fizzled out on me over the past year but I was able to get some casey pollen on the last one and she did her best to produce some seeds. She looked like shit because of a cal/mag problem that I was never able to really overcome in the 3 years I ran her. I let her go an extra 2 weeks and she put out about 25 good looking seeds which have turned into 11 seedlings that are just starting their veg growth spurt.

Glad to hear the dogs are going to make it...their a sturdy breed for shure!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 26, 2011)

Part of the next run, day 3

4 Caseybands....



Indica Qleaner on the left, Lemon Qleaner on the right.... HAHA (and the little bench on the right was used by my grandmother and greatgrandmother to put flowers on, on the same floor too except near the window lol too funny)!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 26, 2011)

Group shot.....



Some of this months harvest. Closest line... BB on the left, Cheeseberry Haze in the middle and whats left of the first DOG plant on the right hehe. Also Caseyband, Romulan with the Lemon Qleaner in a dif room 


View attachment 1665075


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 26, 2011)

Everyone looks really happy! Nice photo shoot fur us HC!

The Black Sour Bubble must be a Black Rose cross? Black Rose crossed with Sour Bubble?

Im loading up my first bubbler of the Vortex. Top of the morning to ya HC!


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2011)

Lovely plants as to be expected HC. I am still super curious about this male DOG that is talked of. I am not gay, but in this case I would liek a full body shot, balls and all, hehe. Can I see pic's in full bloom? Please Mr HC?


----------



## Psychild (Jun 26, 2011)

Wo0t! Updates amazing! I've been thinking for a few days now, and havn't really been able to come up with anything. Is there a reason why people hang their buds upside down, or is that just what the community has been accustomed to for so long?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 26, 2011)

it just makes sense. if you lay them down they will show it in there shape. if you hang upright you would need to tie the actual bud. hanging by them stem is just easier. i dry my ppcorn buds on a screen tho.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 26, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Everyone looks really happy! Nice photo shoot fur us HC!
> 
> The Black Sour Bubble must be a Black Rose cross? Black Rose crossed with Sour Bubble?
> 
> Im loading up my first bubbler of the Vortex. Top of the morning to ya HC!


Hey Clove how's it going! what did/does the Vortex smell like in flower and afterwards. It's got's some potency if it's vortex haha! BSB is BR x BSB and is one of my favs. In flower now I have one of my BSB spluffed with some male BSB! Stoked...get away from the black rose and delve into the sour bubble genes. Dig my green thumb in and see what I can pull out of it. It'll be more than a plum!



DST said:


> Lovely plants as to be expected HC. I am still super curious about this male DOG that is talked of. I am not gay, but in this case I would liek a full body shot, balls and all, hehe. Can I see pic's in full bloom? Please Mr HC?


Evening D how are ya! I'll go back and pull the pics of the original male dog. Out of 4 plants I had,,, the 2 headband phenos, the beaster (any ideas on her : ?) and the fourth which was much shorter and a bit slower in veg. I discovered he was a male at wk 2 of 12/12 just before he flowered lol.


----------



## DST (Jun 26, 2011)

Have you let one run full course? Reason I ask is that I am curious to see if it starts to grow female parts. If its pure male mate you are getting visited by us all, lol. Bloody hell, sun has come out this afternoon, and we even had a bbq!!! take it easy. D


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 26, 2011)

Whoa... you were busy after I left! Your garden is looking great.. man, that BB just pops out in the shot of the line drying... Her bluish hues call me to her, lol!

So I still haven't done the run. Had to go to a friend's bday bash, and wasn't sure which 4 to choose. Was gonna go check on the bubble bags site and see what their 4 pack comes with, and just use those. I was trying to do too much yesterday with not enough time...

Man, hungover over here this morn. I always forget how much I hate drinking until all my friends are in one place, and then I get REAL thirsty. I never, ever used to puke from drinking, but as I've gotten older I can't handle. Now if I drink too much, and the alcohol sits in my gut and just rots all night, I'm guaranteed to boot in the morning... my body just has to get it out. I hate it. Luckily it only happens once every year or two!

I will catch up with ya later. Hope you're having yourself a great Sunday, amigo. With all your hard work, you surely deserve it   Peace man!


----------



## mr west (Jun 26, 2011)

fruiously not smoking b4 my dentists in the morning, lol >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>dpp x dpq yummy


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 26, 2011)

awesomeeee update man! LOVE seein all those lovely ladies side by side! nice harvest shot too. id LVOE to have that much bud hangin up in my closet. hahaha. might jsut throw a blanket in the floor and grab a pillow and sleep in there... cuz i bet it smells AMAZING!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 27, 2011)

The Vortex has a fruity nice smell, definitely potent too!


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2011)

Furiously smoking lol. Had two out waiting for the pain to start wen the Novocaines worn off. Gonna be a hot one here today, might even venture into the 30° range lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 27, 2011)

mr west said:


> Furiously smoking lol. Had two out waiting for the pain to start wen the Novocaines worn off. Gonna be a hot one here today, might even venture into the 30° range lol


Hope they gave you a script for a few pain pills! I hate the heat these days, good luck with that too lol


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2011)

nah no scripts i had to buy my own lol


----------



## DST (Jun 27, 2011)

Didn't realise they sold MJ in chemists these days Westy, why you buying your own script when you got plenty mate? you gone loulou in the sun?? lol.


----------



## mr west (Jun 27, 2011)

no i didnt get any pain killers on script so had to buy buggiescoffthlots and ibrus myself lol


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's the C4x @ 14 days. Fatty fans on her, kinda wrinkly too, started a little stretchy but she's tightening up now. Gonna transplant into a 3 gallon smartpot soon. The QleanerX and BSBx both look happy but they're like 5 days old so not worth picturing. So far so good


----------



## heathaa (Jun 27, 2011)

hey guys tryin to get ppl to check out my grow its in my signature


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 27, 2011)

You've got a legit little outdoor grow going there


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 27, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Here's the C4x @ 14 days. Fatty fans on her, kinda wrinkly too, started a little stretchy but she's tightening up now. Gonna transplant into a 3 gallon smartpot soon. The QleanerX and BSBx both look happy but they're like 5 days old so not worth picturing. So far so good


whoa, those leaves are nuts...


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 27, 2011)

Right? They're huge... and wrinkly


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey man thanks for the pic!! It looks healthy and some very funky leaves too haha...looks like a cross between a casey leaf and a maple leaf. I can show you what my Icecaseys look like at almost the same age and also what the Caseyband looks like at 5 days into flower (to compare the leaves) and hell I might as well post a shot of a dried Caseyband bud lol

Hey brobo my friend how are things! About to go out and mow now that it's cooled down but have to time it right so it's not to late to get a pizza afterwards : !) Talk to you later hope things are good for you and sweetie!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 27, 2011)

heathaa said:


> hey guys tryin to get ppl to check out my grow its in my signature


Hey Heathaa was going on bro. I'll stop by a little later on tonight and take a peak. Later man!


----------



## Psychild (Jun 27, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Here's the C4x @ 14 days. Fatty fans on her, kinda wrinkly too, started a little stretchy but she's tightening up now. Gonna transplant into a 3 gallon smartpot soon. The QleanerX and BSBx both look happy but they're like 5 days old so not worth picturing. So far so good


 Jesus....I didn't click the thumbnails earlier, but those have to be the widest leaves I've seen on a MJ plant!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm so excited to see these little ones start bulking up. What're you vegging under, c love? I'm doing flos...

HC, running my first bubble run for real tonight. Hell, I think I'm gonna have enough for a few runs... I've got a grocery bag full of trim and popcorn all dried up... hoping I'll have a little less next time, and a little more real bud, but hey, I like hash, so no complaints. Hope you're having a great eve my friend


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 27, 2011)

Ice x Caseyband....


----------



## Psychild (Jun 27, 2011)

Are you still using a 1k for the flowering room? If so do you have a hood of some sort? I can't imagine that 1k giving enough light spread for a 6x8 room?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2011)

Got me rockwool soaking, come on postman, do what you have to do!


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2011)

fuck the post man im wanting the gas man to get a wriggle on ffs daddy wants to plant


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 28, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Are you still using a 1k for the flowering room? If so do you have a hood of some sort? I can't imagine that 1k giving enough light spread for a 6x8 room?


Yes I'm still using the 1 k for that flower room Psychild. And I do have a hood lol. The room is 6 x 8 bro, that's not what the footprint under the light is. I typically use about 25 to 30 sq ft, why do you ask?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Got me rockwool soaking, come on postman, do what you have to do! [/QUOTE
> 
> What's the good word tt! It took some of the crew over near you a couple of weeks for the fairy sooo lol...
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Jun 28, 2011)

Its doing my head in now lol, i can hear em working but too far away to be any use to us lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> tip top toker said:
> 
> 
> > Got me rockwool soaking, come on postman, do what you have to do! [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 28, 2011)

Ooooohm bada ohm ba hmm bow bada hmm bow bow :doing dumb ass bird dance: this is my favorite episode, hands down. and my favorite dance, too 

Mornin' HC. I hear ya on the work thing... it's nice when it mellows out for a bit... specially when you have the side projects that are more interesting  I'd rather have you in the garden doing your thing anyhow... ya'know, saving the world from bad pot, and all lol

Man, so I was like a witch at that cauldron last night, stirring stirring stirring. Didn't think I was going to get out as much from the amount I ran as I did. Assuming you do a 5 gallon bag run, how much do you normally pull from them? I have at least one more big load to do, if not 2 regular size loads even. Thinking I might even try to make some butter with the leftover trimmings. . . there's always been talk on the 600 as to whether or not you could use pre run bubble hash leftovers for butter, and I feel like I need to find out for myself. You ever try this?

Hope you're having yourself a good day, brother! I'll talk to ya


----------



## Psychild (Jun 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yes I'm still using the 1 k for that flower room Psychild. And I do have a hood lol. The room is 6 x 8 bro, that's not what the footprint under the light is. I typically use about 25 to 30 sq ft, why do you ask?


 I was just looking at your first couple of pages, and saw that you had a 1k.....I just figured you probably didn't use the whole 48 sq. ft. under that one light. Especially if you get an ounce a plant.  But hey, I'm pretty new to the MJ scene so I figured I'd make sure.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 28, 2011)

HC - Thanks for the shots. So is it safe to say that judging by the leaves the C4x is probably indica dom? The QleanerX is obviously sativa and has long leaves even as a seedling. I'm posting a pic of the Vortex buds. Once again, as the inspiration for me growing this strain, thank you. It's so dank! 

Bobo - I veg under CFL's like HC. Running 1 big 65w right now since everyone is so small, but I'll break out some splitters and other bulbs and spectrums and shit in the next week or so.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 28, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Highlanders cave said:
> 
> 
> > What's the word?
> ...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 28, 2011)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeet!!!! Way to go bro!! I can smell the tropical fruityness from hear lol.

Nice homegrown CLove, Vortex is dank : !)


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 28, 2011)

That's exactly what it is too, tropical fruityness. I'd love to take a really dank Vortex cut and gross it with something really really skunky. Give ti that classic weed taste mixed with the exotic flavor of the Vortex. It would probably yield well too if you crossed with with like Skunk #1 or something

Can't wait to smoke some of these crosses too. I mean after all you ditched the Vortex for these, so they gotta be good right?


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 28, 2011)

7 or 8 strains, you nutter, who do you think I am? It'll take me decades to get through this lot haha. As of a meeting today, maybe not though  

That looks like a tasty lil bowl!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 28, 2011)

Bowl of Vortex.....literally!


----------



## Psychild (Jun 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I think it reads...I "shoot" for an oz a plant/sq ft but a lot of times it's closer to 3/4. The Black Sour Bubble are looking way friggen bad ass. Red buds plumping up real nice for only 5.5 wks. They will hit an oz easy per sq ft. There are 7 BSB and 1 BR and 4 L x CC in this run. Caseybands, Romulan and two different Qleaners make up the run that got flipped last week that flower room and next week after the 23 single cola Calizhar sog in the Anne Frank closet comes down there are some different strains going in there,,,P10, Grape Ape x Hashberry and Cheeseberry Haze.


 Psh.....if HC says he shoots for a zone, then HC damn near hits a zone everytime!....good enough for me  
What size pots are the Calizhar in? Originally a SOG with Party cups was my plan, trying to get a Perp. that pulled out 2-3 cups a week, but since then I've decided I want to try out different stuff before I settle down and stick to one technique. I'll definitely be looking forward to Grape Ape x Hashberry, it just sounds wonderful! 

My lease is about to be up....hope you have an empty couch, cuz I just lost my job! Haha!

One more thing.......That big ass setup must require a solid 45 mins to 2 hours a day of love, no?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 28, 2011)

CalizharX, BSBX, and Black rose popped today after 24 hours n sum change..


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 28, 2011)

Ooo you got some BR did you? If you get both sexes will you do a bean run for us? I need to grow strawberry buds someday!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> CalizharX, BSBX, and Black rose popped today after 24 hours n sum change..


Hey that's awesome T! I have some Calizhar at 7 weeks that are plump as shit, as well as some BSB and a BR at 5.5 wks that are too. Added a new supplement to my regiment recently...Nitrozime. It's a marine algae extract. I asked Rick what he would recommend as a flower booster and I like what I'm seeing. I'll take some pics this week so you can see what they look like. 

Have a good one man


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 29, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Ooo you got some BR did you? If you get both sexes will you do a bean run for us? I need to grow strawberry buds someday!


Hmmmm didn't realize that you didn't get any CLove. I have a few left, I can include some when the bird makes a Romulan flight out to the Rockies. And beyond (brobo ; )

Catch ya later!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 29, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Psh.....if HC says he shoots for a zone, then HC damn near hits a zone everytime!....good enough for me
> What size pots are the Calizhar in? Originally a SOG with Party cups was my plan, trying to get a Perp. that pulled out 2-3 cups a week, but since then I've decided I want to try out different stuff before I settle down and stick to one technique. I'll definitely be looking forward to Grape Ape x Hashberry, it just sounds wonderful!
> 
> My lease is about to be up....hope you have an empty couch, cuz I just lost my job! Haha!
> ...


Goota roll bro but I'll talk to ya tonight about all of that. 

Have a good one : !)


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2011)

Gas men are hanging around and one i spoke to said they want to move the meter today but as yet still; waiting lol. Have a good day Hc>>>>>>>>


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 29, 2011)

lol, i thought it would be over long ago mr west. do you have any idea how the girls are doing away from home, or did you relinquish ownership?


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 29, 2011)

highlanders cave said:


> hmmmm didn't realize that you didn't get any clove. I have a few left, i can include some when the bird makes a romulan flight out to the rockies. And beyond (brobo ; )
> 
> catch ya later!


like!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 29, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hmmmm didn't realize that you didn't get any CLove. I have a few left, I can include some when the bird makes a Romulan flight out to the Rockies. And beyond (brobo ; )
> 
> Catch ya later!


Brobo likes Rommies...  I think I got some BR already, too. The seed fairy was verrrry nice... better than a fairy godmother  Thank you seed fairy!

So we're workin' on our second set of leaves over here in the nursery today... definitely looks like I've got some different phenos workin'. . . can't wait to see 'em in another week.

Gotta run out this morn, but will catch up with you in the afternoon bro. Have yourself a good one my friend.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 29, 2011)

Seed fairy > tooth fairy


----------



## tip top toker (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't think the fairy would appreciate being restricted to such activities


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 29, 2011)

mr west said:


> Gas men are hanging around and one i spoke to said they want to move the meter today but as yet still; waiting lol. Have a good day Hc>>>>>>>>


Evening Mr West, any progress today with the meter? I'll bet you miss your bitches. I'm fuking wiped out....34 yrs on a ladder, I can barely move by the end of the day and with the crew I have going this summer (my daughter and my girlfriend lol...right?) I'm doing all of high stuff on these jobs. My legs are saying to me "ah buddy you keep this up and we are going on strike". Even with the shorter days lately. Oh well shouldn't bitch but I am anyways haha. Bonging some DOG right now with my feet up,,,,should feel better soon hehe. Later man!


----------



## mr west (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey Aitch, Well the gas men filled a hole in my front garden but never came to move the metre so i recon itll happen tomoz wile im at golf lol. My legs aint no where as good as they were i understand lol.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 30, 2011)

You didn't take a dive off that ladder did you HC? Been quiet in here lately. Oh well, silence in here = makin money out there!


----------



## mr west (Jun 30, 2011)

mr west said:


> Hey Aitch, Well the gas men filled a hole in my front garden but never came to move the metre so i recon itll happen tomoz wile im at golf lol. My legs aint no where as good as they were i understand lol.


Well they wanna dig the other side of my property now lol they will do so in the morning ffs how many holes?


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 30, 2011)

mr west said:


> Well they wanna dig the other side of my property now lol they will do so in the morning ffs how many holes?


there looking for ur stash bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 30, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> You didn't take a dive off that ladder did you HC? Been quiet in here lately. Oh well, silence in here = makin money out there!


Haha that's what I like,,,,words of encouragement! Took the day off today from work to give my legs a rest and had a busy morning watering and then getting an order ready for my mover and shaker. I'm pretty anal about how my buds look and they all get inspected closely before they go out. It's a bit time consuming but I can live with that. Then spent the afternoon with my chick. Butttttttttt,,,,,,she's gone to work so I have the night to myself. Finish up in the garden, get rightly toasted (this bongo of DOG that I'm ripping on now will take care of that). Small rips with that stuff though if you value your lungs at all lol. Clove buddy you inspired me,,,Black Sour Bubble pics later on!. I have 7 at six weeks and they are impressing the hell out of me. And it takes a lot for me to be impressed. Looking at potency, blood red buds and a biggie...yield!!!


----------



## DST (Jun 30, 2011)

The DOG sure is a taker of breathes. Treat that bitch carefully, hehe. Peace, DST


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 30, 2011)

Lookin forward to it! Might be at work when you put them up but I'll be through later. The BSB has red buds huh? That is super cool, hopefully my BSBx carries that too


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 30, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Lookin forward to it! Might be at work when you put them up but I'll be through later. The BSB has red buds huh? That is super cool, hopefully my BSBx carries that too


Hey CLove here's a quick pic of the Black Sour Bubble (Black Rose x Sour Bubble), Gotta run for a bit too lol


----------



## Psychild (Jun 30, 2011)

Wo0t! that BSB Look pretty! Guess who came today?? The seed fairy 
I might have to move in early August, so I'm gonna wait to talk to my landlord before I germ. any of them 
<3


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 30, 2011)

Ten o'clock time for WILBER!! Peeps should check it out...FX

Also about to take my first bong rip of some very cheesy smelling Cheeseberry Haze. Oh and nachos too hehe ; !)


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ten o'clock time for WILBER!! Peeps should check it out...FX
> 
> Also about to take my first bong rip of some very cheesy smelling Cheeseberry Haze. Oh and nachos too hehe ; !)


wilfred?? im acually about to watch that now.. well the repeat cuz i missed the 10pm one. =/ saw the last minute of it.. adn they were chillen on the couch smokin out a ghetto bong... hahahha


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jun 30, 2011)

Really nice HC!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 1, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> wilfred?? im acually about to watch that now.. well the repeat cuz i missed the 10pm one. =/ saw the last minute of it.. adn they were chillen on the couch smokin out a ghetto bong... hahahha


Haha too funny, I remember thinking for a sec in the back of my head..."that doesn't sound right" last night when I said Wilber lol but I was to stoned to give a poop. It's a pelican! It's a pelican! It was a pelican! Ahahaha I love that show...did you see the premier episode last week. Kinda gotta see it from the beginning.



ColoradoLove said:


> Really nice HC!


Thanks brother, I really need to get my camera up close and personal like with them to do them justice, that was a real quick shot last night before lights out.

Have a good one, holiday weekend is here : !)


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello H, hows the weekend looking? Gas men are doing it today, yay!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 1, 2011)

You guys do anything for the 4th over there Westy? I wouldn't guess you did but I've been wrong before!


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

nah do we fuck celebrate the 4th of July. that'll be 51 days to go for the princess and the weewest


----------



## curious old fart (Jul 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> nah do we fuck celebrate the 4th of July. that'll be 51 days to go for the princess and the weewest


After England has seen all the sh-- we've been thru they're glad they got rid of us...so it's a celebration of relief.


cof


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 1, 2011)

I can help you learn how.... go get a case of beer and some fireworks. Drink beer. Light off fireworks. American as apple pie


----------



## mr west (Jul 1, 2011)

Think apple pie has been around longer than america well the idea of america anyway


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha too funny, I remember thinking for a sec in the back of my head..."that doesn't sound right" last night when I said Wilber lol but I was to stoned to give a poop. It's a pelican! It's a pelican! It was a pelican! Ahahaha I love that show...did you see the premier episode last week. Kinda gotta see it from the beginning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naa man.. i missed the 1st episode... PISSED! im hopin it comes on demand soon.. i thought it was madd funny wen they broke into the house and found the plants!! lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

alreet chief!? that BSB looks real tasty man, just about to start putting more weight on to its ample frame already. bonus!

glad the BOG beans came up trumps for ya man, they really look delish. hoping i get some similar results from the black cherry kush ( same black rose male )

dog has some bite eh !? 

laters


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 2, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> naa man.. i missed the 1st episode... PISSED! im hopin it comes on demand soon.. i thought it was madd funny wen they broke into the house and found the plants!! lmao


That WAS the first episode! When they took the bikers plants? That was too funny lol



Don Gin and Ton said:


> alreet chief!? that BSB looks real tasty man, just about to start putting more weight on to its ample frame already. bonus!
> 
> glad the BOG beans came up trumps for ya man, they really look delish. hoping i get some similar results from the black cherry kush ( same black rose male )
> 
> ...


Got to love the seed fairy! I seem to remember saying how I really wanted to get some of BOGs gear but was to low on funds and lo and behold....BOGs best strain appears on my doorstep the folllowing week!!!

Yeah I just staked all of the BSB up so that will help their hulk up. I neglected my cloning chamber last month and lost a bunch of cuttings, ended up with 2 sad looking bsb's but they have snapped out of it. Thinking they will yield at least as much as my commercial strain the calizhars, so that's very cool! Customers will like that lol. 

Smoking some Cheeseberry Haze right now, it's great but in my opinion,,,pot should not smell like cheese. She's a good yeilder with impressive looking nugs. The DOG has an awesome flavor and a nice narcotic stone but because it taste so good that pretty much all I have been smoking and starting to build up a tolerance to it. Oh well, I have around a half a dozen other flavors to toke on hehe.

Have a good weekend man and welcome back


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2011)

Cheese dont smell like preserved milk, well no cheese ive grown ever has lol. Its hard to describe the smell of uk cheese very intence potant smell fuley and skunky.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> Cheese dont smell like preserved milk, well no cheese ive grown ever has lol. Its hard to describe the smell of uk cheese very intence potant smell fuley and skunky.


Now that sounds good, fuel and skunk. Especially the fuel like smell. Mine just smells like.......cheese lol. It has some pretty good potency though. And no tolerance build up yet, sheet I smoked dog exclusively for a week or so and I'm already building up a tolerence to it. I need to switch things a little more. Just love that sour kush taste!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow I must be pretty high on this CBH, I noticed on my last two posts that I'm starting to repeat myself haha crack myself up. Short term memory? What short term memory?


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Wow I must be pretty high on this CBH, I noticed on my last two posts that I'm starting to repeat myself haha crack myself up. Short term memory? What short term memory?


lmao. its allll gooood. smokin will do that to ya. especially wen u got the genetics u got goin. hahaha


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2011)

A love affair with your dog will mess with ur mind. Everything's alright in moderation.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

hmmm listening to this talk of the calizhar and the bsb is making me think about doing a big sog run again. i have way too many beans i want to run. cali casey that the fairy dropped in could be a meeting of legends. decisions decisions. oh well i've 3 months to think about it.....

that wilfred show was funny stuff man


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 2, 2011)

And a shot of a dried nugget of that gem...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 2, 2011)

as finer looking bud as i've seen. nice close up man


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> A love affair with your dog will mess with ur mind. Everything's alright in moderation.


Thanks for the advice westy but your a little late lol,,,,,my mind is way messed 

My hottie has left, I'm sitting on a sunny porch smoking some sour kush woof woof. Got some young un out here soaking up the rays with me...dogs, ice crosses and black sour bubble. About to tend to the big girls, they like it when I'm home lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> as finer looking bud as i've seen. nice close up man


Thanks man I kind of cheated a bit though. Just got a like from the Wow man and I clicked on it to see which one it was and walla!! The BSB lol. So I copied and pasted it hehe


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 2, 2011)

That looks really nice HC. If I saw that in the clubs, I'd buy it!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 2, 2011)

Thanks Chris I appreciate that : !)


ROMULAN SEEDS, GET THEM WHILE THEIR HOT!!

Westy I'm thinking you and Don have the western hemisphere covered...I'll take the eastern. 

Taking a few rips of it right now and then going to take a run up to micky d's to get some food in my stomach and to get a better idea of what the buzz is like outside of my immediate element. I have tried it twice so far in the last cople of weeks and there is no question it is great for pain as advertised! Immediate muscle relaxation but I'm still able to function. I think lol. I'll take a few more bong rips and give it a test (my tummy is saying hurry the fuck up bro : !)


----------



## Psychild (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh man, that looks wonderful! Surprised you didn't just eat that bowl of Romulan 

I'm not gonna lie, that's probably one of the strains I'm most excited to try!


----------



## mr west (Jul 2, 2011)

western hemisphere lol, covered like a duvet


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 2, 2011)

Colorado is ready HC!

PS I might be passing some of the CaseyBand beans along to a kickass grower in Michigan if that's cool with you. He runs like 5-7x 600w in his flower so he'll definitely do them justice! I know you said spread the love, but I wanted to be sure!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 2, 2011)

mr west said:


> western hemisphere lol, covered like a duvet


 Witty!!!!!LOL

Hey HC buddy! really loving the growth of the C-4xcasey. Your Rom looks good. flipped a few pages here on your thread, WELL DONE Sir!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 2, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Colorado is ready HC!
> 
> PS I might be passing some of the CaseyBand beans along to a kickass grower in Michigan if that's cool with you. He runs like 5-7x 600w in his flower so he'll definitely do them justice! I know you said spread the love, but I wanted to be sure!


Ok CLove, you got Colorado ; !)

That is absolutely very cool to spread some HC Originals around man, for sure! That's what I like!!



Hemlock said:


> Witty!!!!!LOL
> 
> Hey HC buddy! really loving the growth of the C-4xcasey. Your Rom looks good. flipped a few pages here on your thread, WELL DONE Sir!!!!


Which one doesn't look like yours Hem?


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 2, 2011)

The Black sour Bubble

There r a few folks south of that Mason Dixon Line got some HC Orginals. One dude will be doing an c-4 x casey outside this year...


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 2, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Witty!!!!!LOL
> 
> Hey HC buddy! really loving the growth of the C-4xcasey. Your Rom looks good. flipped a few pages here on your thread, WELL DONE Sir!!!!


Dude my C4x just overtook my SLH that's been vegging for several weeks longer. The growth is crazy! How old is yours? We should post some pics

And HC, as always. You da man!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 2, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Dude my C4x just overtook my SLH that's been vegging for several weeks longer. The growth is crazy! How old is yours? We should post some pics
> 
> And HC, as always. You da man!


 Hey CL, Hey I be loving that c4xcasey. Looks like about 30-40 days..

Let see....C4XCasey an HC Original


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey there Hem buddy. The reason that your Black Sour Bubble looks different than mine is because you have a BSB cross and mine is straight up BSB. I will have some more bsb seeds in a few weeks as I have one of my girls spluffed with a nice BSB male! That stuff is the shit,,,potency flavor and now that they are getting dialed in, yeild!!

Looks real nice, I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's a she. I'm potting up a bunch of the Ice x Caseybands today ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 3, 2011)

mr west said:


> western hemisphere lol, covered like a duvet


Whoops I forgot. I beat ya to it lol. At least with a few, Tip Top has some! (or will soon) You could always do the same tt if you get a male hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ok CLove, you got Colorado ; !)
> 
> That is absolutely very cool to spread some HC Originals around man, for sure! That's what I like!!
> 
> ...





Hemlock said:


> The Black sour Bubble
> 
> There r a few folks south of that Mason Dixon Line got some HC Orginals. One dude will be doing an c-4 x casey outside this year...


Ok Hem buddy, you have south of the Mason Dixen line lol. There are some of mine down in the bayou already too! I'll give everyone a heads up before they go out, should be within the week. Anyone else want some Romulan seeds too, give a shout.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Whoops I forgot. I beat ya to it lol. At least with a few, Tip Top has some! (or will soon) You could always do the same tt if you get a male hehe


Hopefully so  just been taking a peek at my cheese, seems i went OTT on the pollinating, fecking thousands of em! Gonna be a pain to smoke through but whoo, seeds  Need to get to bnq and get a little cfl light fixture and bulb and flower a male and female inside a computer case, think i need a bit more control over the process


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 3, 2011)

yeaaa ill ahve to post up sum pics of my BSBxCJ cross. the leaves are huge!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 3, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Hopefully so  just been taking a peek at my cheese, seems i went OTT on the pollinating, fecking thousands of em! Gonna be a pain to smoke through but whoo, seeds  Need to get to bnq and get a little cfl light fixture and bulb and flower a male and female inside a computer case, think i need a bit more control over the process


Haha that sounds vaguely familiar! Definately need a seperate room for breeding. I ended up losing a couple of qtrs with that scenerio but gained loads of killer crosses hehe!



chb444220 said:


> yeaaa ill ahve to post up sum pics of my BSBxCJ cross. the leaves are huge!!


Post away bro : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 3, 2011)

So I thinking Bobotank might take the west coast ; ?)


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there Hem buddy. The reason that your Black Sour Bubble looks different than mine is because you have a BSB cross and mine is straight up BSB. I will have some more bsb seeds in a few weeks as I have one of my girls spluffed with a nice BSB male! That stuff is the shit,,,potency flavor and now that they are getting dialed in, yeild!!
> 
> Looks real nice, I'll keep my fingers crossed that it's a she. I'm potting up a bunch of the Ice x Caseybands today ; !)


Hey HC, Any Idea what my BSB is crossed with?????


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 3, 2011)

All of the pacs that are marked Casey are actually Casey x Headband...Caseyband. The Black Sour Bubble that everyone got was crossed with the Caseyband. I'll have BSB x BSB seeds ready in a few weeks, Ill hit you up with some buddy


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> All of the pacs that are marked Casey are actually Casey x Headband...Caseyband. The Black Sour Bubble that everyone got was crossed with the Caseyband. I'll have BSB x BSB seeds ready in a few weeks, Ill hit you up with some buddy


 Many Thanks Brother....
Casey Anothy closing arguements this AM


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey hEy brosef! Hope ur having urself a nice holidaze Me and my lady snuck off for a couple days of r and r. Gotta have that  man ur ladies are looking treat, too. I'm gonna have to sneak back in ur thread and revisit ur soil mix-- but will go easy on the Alaskan amendments  I think I'm gonna switch it up for the c4xs and see if I can't get on a better route tho. How much u reckon they are gonna stretch based on ur experience? Obviously the different phenos will dictate that, but wondering how much that'll vary, too....

Alright, I can only type so much on this phone before I start to lose it. Bobo had coffee and no weed this morning-- feel like I'm about to blast off lol. GOnna go roast some cheese and try to make it a smoother flight. Enjoy ur rainy day, HC. Rest those legs too, brother. We need to keep u in tip toP shape


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey hey brobo what's going on! Just finished one of the chores that I wanted to get done this weekend...clean out the barn lol. Filled a big roll off : !) 

R and R sounds wonderful man, I know you and your honey work your butts off too. That's how you become successful I guess lol. One of the ways anyways hehe, hope two two had a lot of fun and....; !) Hey the C-4 sb cut is not a stretcher but the Caseyband is a bit so I would think an average stretch of between 2x and 2.5x would be my guess.

About to fill my bubbler with some sour kush woof. Just showered all of the grossness from the shit in the barn off of me and having a pot of coffee on the porch...ahh life is good : !)

Talk to you man, have a good weekend too!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 3, 2011)

Nice! Doing a big clean is often very rewarding... More so than real work sometimes. Yeah, we work hard-- too hard, really, and are trying to find another way. You know the drill, tho. These changes can be slow, and take lots of planning. 

That's about what I was thinking re stretch factor. Tried to do some research into their "normal" traits... Just as long as I'm not growing landrace sativas I should be fine. 

Have a good one! I'll catchya on the flip, bro  Enjoy the coffee


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's my C4x, I believe she's about 30ish days old as well


----------



## mr west (Jul 4, 2011)

c4, ive got some of them, i jus gave a homie a few to try cuz he was asking if i could buy him some nice seeds and i said I have loads of good crosses to try and he took a few c4 x caseys and a few casey something else lol. My question for the panel is what is the c4?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2011)

chimera's c4, seems to be a real fast finisher but without skimping in the quality or weight departments from what i've read and seen in here 

whats good peeps!? shmoking a cinderella jakey sprinkled with hash for dinner


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 4, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Here's my C4x, I believe she's about 30ish days old as wellView attachment 1675087View attachment 1675088


Look real nice Colorado, thanks for the pics! I don't usually top my plants when they are from seed but I think with the Caseyband crosses that it might be a good idea. mine are all getting their heads lopped off today. They have a couple of weeks before they get flipped.



mr west said:


> c4, ive got some of them, i jus gave a homie a few to try cuz he was asking if i could buy him some nice seeds and i said I have loads of good crosses to try and he took a few c4 x caseys and a few casey something else lol. My question for the panel is what is the c4?


Hey westy how's it going! Glad to see some of my beans get spread around the UK. And beyond lol! According to Chimera, the C-4 is made up of a very potent Cotton Candy x Shiskaberry. Crazy amount of trics with a nice taste.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> chimera's c4, seems to be a real fast finisher but without skimping in the quality or weight departments from what i've read and seen in here
> 
> whats good peeps!? shmoking a cinderella jakey sprinkled with hash for dinner


Where did ya get the Cindy bro : ?) You were'nt growing Cinderella 99 and I missed it, were ya lol. Sound like a nice stoney joint, Donnie must have the day off today. Pretty lazy day for me, which I love hehe. Talk to ya!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2011)

haha no though i could probably get a cut of it. its so fast and weighty but everyone is growing it round my way so i passed. joint was pretty heavy, just what i needed for first day back though! 

laters bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 4, 2011)

FUNNY DOG STORY....

Started smoking on my other DOG plant yesterday, the one that was a carbon copy of the keeper. The taste was just a little different which suprised me a bit until I realized that I had been smoking the Caseyband and not the DOG all day long lol. Got the two jars mixed up, and with both plants being Headband dominant, the buds have a lot of similarity in looks and smell. I guess I kinda overlooked the fact that my Casey has some og kush and sour diesel in it soooo,,,,,look for some recessive genes peeps in the Caseyband crosses! *Casey Jones* is (Trainwreck x Thai) x East Coast Sour Diesel and *Headband* is Sour Diesel x OG Kush. 

Good luck ; !)


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 4, 2011)

Hhahahaha nice work stoner. I've definitely mixed buds up before then realized it once I started smoking.

I generally top all my plants. After a few with single colas going through the roof and stealing all the light from the other more civilized plants, I top everything. She doesn't seem to mind it, little beast! My QleanerX and BSBx both are putting on their 3rd and 4th nodes. They'll be photoworthy soon!

I love that they call the Trainwreck x Thai that's in Casey the "Oriental Express." Some strain names are just damn clever


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 4, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Psh.....if HC says he shoots for a zone, then HC damn near hits a zone everytime!....good enough for me
> What size pots are the Calizhar in? Originally a SOG with Party cups was my plan, trying to get a Perp. that pulled out 2-3 cups a week, but since then I've decided I want to try out different stuff before I settle down and stick to one technique. I'll definitely be looking forward to Grape Ape x Hashberry, it just sounds wonderful!
> 
> My lease is about to be up....hope you have an empty couch, cuz I just lost my job! Haha!
> ...


Hey Psychild what's up. 

The single cola Calizhar run are coming up on 8 weeks and will be coming down on wednesday, Ill take a pic then. They are in 4" square containers that hold about a third of a gal of soil. I can pack quite a few of those into a small area,,,,there are 23 under the 400 and they are taking up less than 5 sq ft. They will ave a little over a qtr oz each. There are alot of different ways to grow, you'll eventually settle into what works best for you ie most efficient. 

Just binned 4 Grape Ape x Hashberry males but not before taking a couple of cuttings off the best one. That leaves me with three,,,1 confirmed female, 1 that I think is a female and 1 more that hasn't shown anything yet. They are going in the Anne Frank closet Wed when the zhars come out along with 3 Cheeseberry Haze and 1 P10

Later man


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 4, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Hhahahaha nice work stoner. I've definitely mixed buds up before then realized it once I started smoking.
> 
> I generally top all my plants. After a few with single colas going through the roof and stealing all the light from the other more civilized plants, I top everything. She doesn't seem to mind it, little beast! My QleanerX and BSBx both are putting on their 3rd and 4th nodes. They'll be photoworthy soon!
> 
> I love that they call the Trainwreck x Thai that's in Casey the "Oriental Express." Some strain names are just damn clever


Haha I had to mix in a half oz of Caseyband this morning to make up a qtr for scandie,,,it damn near was a half oz of sour kush!

Your plants are looking great Chris, I'm looking forward to seeing how they finish : !) Bout time for me to pop my next round of seeds,,,,thinking something that fits in with my style of growing, more single cola stuff. I'm really impressed with the BSB that are in the flower room right now so I'll leave those alone for a while...I guess it will be the Calizhar crosses. And you'll see why after I post pics of this zhar sog that is coming out in a couple of days ; !)

Later man, have a good one!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 4, 2011)

I think the ol fairy is a bit of a nutterr! There's like 40 P10xCasey alone... fribble! Planted a rose and romulan straight away alongside a nice healthy ak48xCQ, the other failed to pop although this is my first ever success with a seed in rockwool so i'm still gonna blame it on me 

I'll keep my eye out for recessive jeans, because, i know exactly what i'm looking for... Maybe you'll spot things in pictures or such, but it's all new to me 

Many thanks to the fairy! Quite the welcome home after work


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 4, 2011)

No that was my stash of P10 man lol. Must of been a stoner moment,,,shit. Ya want to take a few out and send the rest back to me Tip Top? I have a couple of more new crosses that will be ready in a few weeks, you can be my contact out there. I'll send you them and you can give them to your friends or trade them or anything else ya want to do with them

PM me if you don't have my addy man


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 4, 2011)

PM sent, being a filthy little stoner i need soem clarification on few because well, once ya pop, you can't stop!

[youtube]bWfxYwc__zY[/youtube]


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 4, 2011)

Taking a bowl break before I go back to mowing, thought I would post this up before my girl comes over and ravages me to death hehe


Back row...5 of DST's DOG (keeper pheno) next 2 rows...9 unsexed Ice x Caseybands and the 2 in the front are Black Sour Bubble. Everything but the BSB gets flipped in 2 weeks!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 4, 2011)

Looking forward to these Ice crosses


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 5, 2011)

Ho Hum. Being a dosy fellow that i am, didn't even notice that there were two bags of P10, let alone that they were next to each other


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2011)

hahah classic stoner moment! p10 casey should be a right smasher.


----------



## Psychild (Jul 5, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Psychild what's up.
> 
> The single cola Calizhar run are coming up on 8 weeks and will be coming down on wednesday, Ill take a pic then. They are in 4" square containers that hold about a third of a gal of soil. I can pack quite a few of those into a small area,,,,there are 23 under the 400 and they are taking up less than 5 sq ft. They will ave a little over a qtr oz each. There are alot of different ways to grow, you'll eventually settle into what works best for you ie most efficient.
> 
> ...


 Awesome...I thought about getting some 2 gal. square pots and trying to do about 8-10 in my 6 sq.ft., but nobody around here has any. The nursery right down the road does however have some 4" pots &#8730;&#8730; 23 would be awesome to get in my little area, so I might have to run by there and buy some, just in-case we do end up living here for another year. 

I can't wait to see pics! Hope everyone had a great 4th of July!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 5, 2011)

Its 420 time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 5, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Its 420 time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Always mate


----------



## Psychild (Jul 5, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Its 420 time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Out of weed....can't get a hold of a dealer...........Gosh it's hard looking at my girls, especially when one is only 3-4 days away from chop.

Patience is a virtue. lol

edit: I'll find out around the 25th whether or not we'll be able to re-sign our lease, if so I'll be throwing some BSB and Calizhar in the ground. &#8730;&#8730;

Gosh, it's such a hard decision...I can't wait to try them all!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 5, 2011)

The Beast comes down today, 9.5 weeks.....


----------



## Psychild (Jul 5, 2011)

Dam that bitch is sexy!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 5, 2011)

And a few of the Black Sour Bubble @ 45 days. One of them is seeded with pollen from a nice BSB male so there will be seeds of this gem available soon ; !)


----------



## Psychild (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, I always saw a little red tint to the buds, but holy shit! You weren't lying when you said those bitches were red! Can't wait to get one of these in the ground


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 5, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Wow, I always saw a little red tint to the buds, but holy shit! You weren't lying when you said those bitches were red! Can't wait to get one of these in the ground


Oh, you want to see red buds do ya? Wait till the girls wake up tomorrow, I'll take a couple shots of the Black Rose : !)


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 5, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Oh, you want to see red buds do ya? Wait till the girls wake up tomorrow, I'll take a couple shots of the Black Rose : !)



id love to see the black rose!! adn dayyyuummm! that BSB is one sexy ma-fucka!! B-E-A-Utiful lookin buds


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 5, 2011)

Yea that's really nice. Gonna be looking for the BSB dom phenos in the BSB x CaseyBands!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 6, 2011)

Ahhhhh he says as he takes a big pull of coffee and packs the bubbler lol. Executive descision just made....Got some thunder boomers rolling through in a few hours so fuk that, I called it a rain day. No sense driving for a half hour, get all set up just to pack it up and drive back home. Lot of very high ladder work yesterday so I welcome the day off haha

Puff puff>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>pass


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2011)

good call buddy! I left in jeans and a T shirt today, by the time i got off the bus it was hailstoning!? no shit its like 62F wtf!? 

damn you got some puuurdy girls there man. the bsb got much more to go you think ?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> good call buddy! I left in jeans and a T shirt today, by the time i got off the bus it was hailstoning!? no shit its like 62F wtf!?
> 
> damn you got some puuurdy girls there man. the bsb got much more to go you think ?


Yeah I've been watching the radar imagery this morning lol.......sunny here, raining cats and dogs on the job site hehe. 

The BSB grew just ok on the first run, but they were in 1 gal bags that were about 3/4 full and grew taller than everyone else so they stayed off to the side, not right in the footprint. This run they are getting more attention,,,right under the light, all at a good height, staked up and I'm thinking a new supplement that I added to this run really helped a lot. I asked Rick what he would recommend for a flower booster and he recommended this stuff...Nitrozyme. The girls are at day 46, so they still have another week and a half of hulking up too


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 6, 2011)

Dude, you're using Elmer's Glue in your nute line up, too?! lmao I've found it really bulks up the buds-- make em real sticky, but I don't like to tell people I use it, either  It'll just be our little secret


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 6, 2011)

For those who are growing out the crosses with the Caseyband dad, these are Caseyband clones a couple of week into flower. The male is the same pheno as these girls so it's a pretty good representation of that side of the family.

Hey Bobo what's going on man! Taking my chick out to brunch in a min so I have to rock but I'll catch you later : !) Hey your garden looks friggen awesome too man!!

ps getting a nice glow on with some sour kush dog before I go pick her up hehehe


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 6, 2011)

Figure it's about time i asked. Google is useless, so what in heck is BSB that suddenly get's mentioned in every other post?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 6, 2011)

Black Sour Bubble... it looks dreamy, eh?


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 6, 2011)

Ah, cheers man







This pic just royally fucked with my mind. Cannagrapes wha wha whaaaaaaa?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 6, 2011)

i think the dog is dying, it was doing fine. then ysterday it was limp as a noodle. i dont whether to humidify it or let it air out. lol it looks over/under watered. i hope it bounces back again. so now im thinking of going to pop a bunch of seeds like 1 of every seed i have, lol. i'll just have to work my own DOG type cross(dog is (OG x Sour Diesel) x OG) which makes it 50% OG 50%diesel. i have pollinated my headband with corleone kush the crosses will be (og x sour diesel) x (bubba kush x sfv OG(an og cut) ) this cross especially with bubbas influence will be very very nice . great parents make great babies.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 6, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Figure it's about time i asked. Google is useless, so what in heck is BSB that suddenly get's mentioned in every other post?


As far as I know the BSB is Heath Robinsons Black Rose X BOG's Sour Bubble making the Black Sour Bubble! Some heavy hitters involved in all respects of this. You got Heath and BOG's genetics being grown by Highlander. Tis a treat to behold!

And speaking of the Black Rose. I want to see those red buds you teased us with last night HC!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 6, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> As far as I know the BSB is Heath Robinsons Black Rose X BOG's Sour Bubble making the Black Sour Bubble! Some heavy hitters involved in all respects of this. You got Heath and BOG's genetics being grown by Highlander. Tis a treat to behold!
> 
> And speaking of the Black Rose. I want to see those red buds you teased us with last night HC!


Haha....ok! See if I can snap a couple before my cutie cums over (me ; )


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 6, 2011)

The Black Rose......day 46


----------



## Psychild (Jul 6, 2011)

Yup! definitely gonna have to try that one next &#8730;&#8730; 
I talked to my land lord's secretary yesterday, and it turns out my land lord is out of the country for 2 weeks >< She made it sound like I'll be able to re-sign the lease though, so I went ahead and dropped a Calizhar in some soil. &#8730;


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 6, 2011)

oh my, look at that lean! she's a doozy lol

"That is right, bend over ya little sloot!" heh heh . . . alright, I'm cutting myself off.


----------



## mr west (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey Highlander mate On the cheese and pollum tonight >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 6, 2011)

mr west said:


> Hey Highlander mate On the cheese and pollum tonight >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Hey there westy! Bout 3 this afternoon it got dark as all shit....I jumped on to say that we were going to be losing power and as I was reaching for the reply button the lights went out. Real happy that they just came on, trimming up the Calizhar sog by candlelight is no fun. Me and my girl just got back dunkin doughnuts with some coffee...trees down everywhere


----------



## Psychild (Jul 6, 2011)

Glad to here ya'll made it out ok &#8730; You must love some coffee Lol


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 7, 2011)

That is a gorgeous plant! Good to hear the power outage didn't fuck your light cycles


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2011)

Timbe-e-e-r-r-r-r-r!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2011)

luvley jubbley my son. really dark pink. wasnt anywhere near as much pink in any of the that batch of beans/crosses


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 7, 2011)

Looks really Good HC!!!!!! I'm licking my chops.....


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 7, 2011)

Giggity giggity goo! can't wait for mine to pop up outta the soil  That just looks scrumptious.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey all...sitting on the porch, resting my weary bones lol and doing a bubbler of sour kush dog! Damn I hate heights...I hate it even more when I have to work at those friggen heights lol. This woof woof is just what the doctor ordered though ; !) Makes everything good.

Took a couple of shots whilst I was trimming last night but was too tired to post em. Quality is not great sooo...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 7, 2011)

23 single cola Calizhar sog.....


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 7, 2011)

Dude.... yum! They look nice and plump. I dig your house too. That stone fireplace is nice. Reminds me of our house back in Kentucky. Built a long while back wasn't it? I remember you saying it was your grandparents place


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2011)

AItch ur killing it dude


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2011)

Very nice HC, looks like it'll get the punters rocking.

Nice floor, is it oak? I had my original oak floor like that in the first flat I bought back in Glasgow, I sanded it down and stained it the whole nine yards, lol (with bog roll wrapped round our heads for protection, lol forgot to get masks for breathing).

Later bru, Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jul 7, 2011)

So whats the avarage weight for one of them single colas?


----------



## Psychild (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm sold &#8730; I can't wait till the Calizhar pops 

Definitely digging the tv....those were some of the most reliable tv's ever. I used to love playing video games on them. lol&#8730;&#8730;


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 7, 2011)

soo all 23 of those went under jsut a 400 watt HPS right? and were they flowered str8 from clone or from seeds?? i remember u talkin about it... it looks GREAT! looks like a nice harvest.


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2011)

evening Highlander, got anything special planed this weekend? Its the british grand prix this weekend justa a few miles away from my home


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 8, 2011)

Psychild said:


> I'm sold &#8730; I can't wait till the Calizhar pops
> 
> Definitely digging the tv....those were some of the most reliable tv's ever. I used to love playing video games on them. lol&#8730;&#8730;


Oh my god I cant stop laughing....so what's with my tv hahahaha??? jk! no shit bout the first time I've laughed all day...cheers Pat : !) Should prolly mention that I'm sampling some of the Beast for the first time too soooo....

I'll catch up with yall,,,


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey there westy, was just responding to everyone and lost it halfway through. Not too much going on this weekend, maybe i'll have to watch the grand prix with ya lol. Taking my girl out to a nice restuarant tonight and doing something with my son on Sunday. Tues he flies out to your neck of the woods...I think London is the first stop but they will be traveling through Scotland and Ireland for a couple of weeks with my ex's mother and brother

Kind of a rough week, think I hear the woof woof of the keeper calling...could use that narcotic high about now

Talk to ya!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey Psychild whats going on man. Was just checking out the little experiment we have going on with the L x CC's. There is a slight difference between the buds on the seeded plants verses the non seeded, I'll pull them out tomorrow and take some shots of them and get a better look. It will be 7 wks tomorrow for them : !). This will be the second run for these girls, I told Don a few months ago that I wasn't able to sample very much at all of the first run that came out before it was gone so maybe I can stick a fair amount away for myself this time ; !)

99 Red Balloons! Woof


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there westy, was just responding to everyone and lost it halfway through. Not too much going on this weekend, maybe i'll have to watch the grand prix with ya lol. Taking my girl out to a nice restuarant tonight and doing something with my son on Sunday. Tues he flies out to your neck of the woods...I think London is the first stop but they will be traveling through Scotland and Ireland for a couple of weeks with my ex's mother and brother
> 
> Kind of a rough week, think I hear the woof woof of the keeper calling...could use that narcotic high about now
> 
> Talk to ya!


my doggys are only 3 weeks today bless em, maybe chopping on the birthday of my first born lmao


----------



## Psychild (Jul 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Psychild whats going on man. Was just checking out the little experiment we have going on with the L x CC's. There is a slight difference between the buds on the seeded plants verses the non seeded, I'll pull them out tomorrow and take some shots of them and get a better look. It will be 7 wks tomorrow for them : !). This will be the second run for these girls, I told Don a few months ago that I wasn't able to sample very much at all of the first run that came out before it was gone so maybe I can stick a fair amount away for myself this time ; !)
> 
> 99 Red Balloons! Woof


 You read my mind &#8730;&#8730; I was just thinking about that when I saw your like's Lol I was gonna ask you what was going on with them, can't wait to see pics!

you sampled the beast??? wtf?



mr west said:


> my doggys are only 3 weeks today bless em, maybe chopping on the birthday of my first born lmao


Hahahahaha! that's awesome!


----------



## mr west (Jul 8, 2011)

tho in reality ill prolly wait till shes had it b4 i chop or ill defo be shmoking it by the 24th of august(due date)


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey Brother! Long time eh! Been really busy mate, and not been around much. But back to, and gearing up for these Cave Rockin Creations.
i heard a whisper there were some floating around for me, and can't wait to get them cracking! Im going to have some extra space soon with moving.......
So going to do a seed run with as many as i can lol, and whatever males i catch, i'll hold one for the goodness and at least it will be a separate cab. ( no rouge pollen ) The last dusting i done was the Psyco Killer male on a Deep Purp Querkle, and it spread onto a Livers and C.J but not too bad lmao.

i'll catch you on soon bro, hope your having a good week-end

cindy


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 8, 2011)

Hey Bro, just stoppin' in to say hey. Haven't had that much free time the last couple days... looks like those c4's might pull thru... nothin' like a little Bobo love for them. I'll catch up w/ ya later. Have a good one


----------



## Psychild (Jul 9, 2011)

Went ahead and planted a Romulan tonight &#8730;&#8730; Didn't do anything to germ though, just threw it in the soil and gave it a dome.

Also I decided to do a side my side experiment with clones from the same plant. (Not that this is a huge controversy or anything lol but I figured why not?) I tooke a 4" clone from a flowering plant and a 6" clone from the same plant....same node, but I guess the bigger one had the bigger one had the mh Lol. Anyway, I put the small one in the shot glass with just plain water, and put the big one (after soaking in water for 6+hrs) in soil without root powder or anything. I did however scrape the stem. I'm not exactly sure how fast I saw nubs on my last 2 clones taken and left in water, but I'm about to see which one of these takes faster, and why. Hopefully the little one takes faster, cuz I'm pretty sure she'd would root slower in a heads up race.

Hope dinner was nice....as well as dessert. &#8730;&#8730;


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 9, 2011)

gonna post a couple pics of the BSB cross i got goin. lookin nice. alot of purple in the stem. and noticed a purple tint wenever new leaves form. =)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 9, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Went ahead and planted a Romulan tonight &#8730;&#8730; Didn't do anything to germ though, just threw it in the soil and gave it a dome.
> 
> Also I decided to do a side my side experiment with clones from the same plant. (Not that this is a huge controversy or anything lol but I figured why not?) I tooke a 4" clone from a flowering plant and a 6" clone from the same plant....same node, but I guess the bigger one had the bigger one had the mh Lol. Anyway, I put the small one in the shot glass with just plain water, and put the big one (after soaking in water for 6+hrs) in soil without root powder or anything. I did however scrape the stem. I'm not exactly sure how fast I saw nubs on my last 2 clones taken and left in water, but I'm about to see which one of these takes faster, and why. Hopefully the little one takes faster, cuz I'm pretty sure she'd would root slower in a heads up race.
> 
> Hope dinner was nice....as well as dessert. &#8730;&#8730;


Just like Mother Nature....I dun need no shtinkin paper towels hehe ; !) Dinner ended up being casual but dessert was fantastic, especially since we had it before we went out 

edit...L x CC are out and being flushed, pics later!



chb444220 said:


> gonna post a couple pics of the BSB cross i got goin. lookin nice. alot of purple in the stem. and noticed a purple tint wenever new leaves form. =)


Post em up Chris, I look forward to seeing them! My Ice crosses have been a bit neglected as of late....they have been in front of windows all week and are a little more stretched than I like. 

Talk to ya!


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Post em up Chris, I look forward to seeing them! My Ice crosses have been a bit neglected as of late....they have been in front of windows all week and are a little more stretched than I like.
> 
> Talk to ya!


aww thats too bad. im sure theyll turn out great still tho. yeaa the BSB cross is doin good now. staying very nice adn short. DEFF gonna be a heavy hitting indica by the looks of it. =) lost a couple of the bottom leaves tho... 4 sum reason they dies off. but everythings fine now. =)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 9, 2011)

Livers x Cherrycheese @ 7 wks. Livers leaning candy pheno.....

The girl on the right is lightly spluffed on the lowers with pollen from a male l x cc, Psychild and are doing a little experiment to see what the difference might be in the size of the colas that are not pollinated. I think that's what we were doing, right lol? I have two of the purple pheno that I did the same to.



Seeded



Not seeded


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 9, 2011)

No question the seeded one is fatter. I'd assume its from the seeds but do you guys think it'll weigh more even once they're gone? Is that what you're trying to determine? I wanna hear your theories going into this


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2011)

seeds wreck buds, once the seeds are removed there is only dust left behinde


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> seeds wreck buds, once the seeds are removed there is only dust left behinde


Ya best be tellin porkies  mine is verily seeded but it's gotta last me a while


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2011)

No, Mr West is not joking, those calyxes that make up bud get filled with seeds instead. Once the seed is removed you are left with a whitish husk from the inside of the calyx and the outter shell. You still have all the trichomes so it will still get you super wasted, and the plant material will also have its % of effect, but all in all your weight is desimated by seed production. Whereas resin would fill the calyx creating a hard bud, the seed is there, and then once the bud is removed it's like popping a balloon.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm just gonna ignore you both and remain ignorantly optimistic haha. Cheers though, knew that seeds would mean less buds but not to what proportion, always good to know these things. Luckily because of the density of my scrog i reckon it's only effected about 40% or so, being ignorantly optimistic and such


----------



## DST (Jul 9, 2011)

i normally double spluff. gives a chance for the plant to throw out some new stigma's and create more seeds. So if you spluffed once you will find that you will still have some unpollenated bud.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 9, 2011)

tried uploadin these ics earlier.... but they would not upload!! soo ima try again!


View attachment 1683313View attachment 1683314


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 9, 2011)

it would look alot bigger/better if i didnt lose the bottom 4 fan leaves..... =/ but shes still really pretty. lets hope shes a she. lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 9, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> it would look alot bigger/better if i didnt lose the bottom 4 fan leaves..... =/ but shes still really pretty. lets hope shes a she. lol


I think it looks great man, nice thick stem, tight nodes and healthy! Good job Chris, keeping my fingers crossed for a girl for ya. I just took some pics for 420. It's the BSB...anyone sick of red buds!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 9, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> No question the seeded one is fatter. I'd assume its from the seeds but do you guys think it'll weigh more even once they're gone? Is that what you're trying to determine? I wanna hear your theories going into this


I think what we are trying to see is whether or not the seeded plant has more trics/potency verses the nonseeded and also whether or not it will have more weight on top. I tried to only pollinate some of the lowers


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2011)

unseeded bud is best for smoking, pollinated is best for seeds there aint a situation where u can have ur cake and eat it.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> unseeded bud is best for smoking, pollinated is best for seeds there aint a situation where u can have ur cake and eat it.


To hell with you and your well founded logic good sir! I shall take said cake and shove ones face in aforementioned cake.


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2011)

you do make I laugh T lol. Weigh the seeds after and that's the amount of bud u have lost.

[youtube]/v/M22IsgkN6Wo?version=3&amp;hl=en_US"></[/youtube]


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 9, 2011)

i could never get sick of red buds! hahaha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> unseeded bud is best for smoking, pollinated is best for seeds there aint a situation where u can have ur cake and eat it.


Oh I know...I'm not even smoking the Rom cause its seeded. Was that way with the Black Rose first time around too. Kinda gross haha

Been talking to my Scandie baby. She's being a good girl and moving a lot for me right now lol. Actually I think she is just broke from her trip across Europe and needs the dough hehe. Whatever. Works for me ; !)


----------



## mr west (Jul 9, 2011)

yeah i still gota recupe the moneys spend in holland


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 9, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> To hell with you and your well founded logic good sir! I shall take said cake and shove ones face in aforementioned cake.


Haha if I remember correctly Tip Top, you said that you spluffed the dickens out of those plants. Just like you said you do to your girl! Well maybe I added that last part hehe.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 9, 2011)

mr west said:


> yeah i still gota recupe the moneys spend in holland


You could sell Tip Top some weed hehe, I think he's going to need some soon


----------



## Psychild (Jul 9, 2011)

Your right HC the original argument was that Partially (which is the keyword) pollinated weed is more potent (Higher trich production, and faster trich maturing) As well as some extra weight. This is assuming you've pollinated about 1/3rd or less of the plant &#8730;


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha if I remember correctly Tip Top, you said that you spluffed the dickens out of those plants. Just like you said you do to your girl! Well maybe I added that last part hehe.


Well technically i only spluffed 2 cola's but it appears things went awry  It'll be a pain to get all seeds out but hey, i can hash some, vape some, cook with some, i feel positive still  



Highlanders cave said:


> You could sell Tip Top some weed hehe, I think he's going to need some soon


Me, money, buy things, HA

Have to say i'd just love to be in the position to be able to simply not smoke buds because it's not quite right ya jammy bastard  but hey, last harvest i accidently nuked and as such ended up being harsh and not too effective, but as a result it has hugely lowered the amount i smoke, almost makes me force myself to smoke, so the pain of de-seeding might equally lower my intake, which is a good thing, i need to get out and about and talk to people more.


----------



## DST (Jul 10, 2011)

Well if we want to get all hippy about our plants, one could say that a plant is not properly finished until said plant has created seed to reproduce itself. the question you need to ask yourself, are our plants at a conscious enough level to know they have not got any seeds in them.....????!!!??? And if there is not not a chemical reaction inside the plant that allows it to know this (I am not sure if there is or not), then it is all a load of hocus pocus, and the plant is as potent as the growing conditions allow it to be (i.e light, water, food, CO2). That would be my stoned Sunday morning thought. And yeh, in most cases you can't have your cake and eat it. Shame that. Peace, DST


----------



## mr west (Jul 10, 2011)

And like Tommy Chong said the seed can give u a hundred lbs man, here have 2 seeds that's 200lbs.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 10, 2011)

Good day Sir. It sure is good to be back on the forum man. Just having to catch up with what time i can find, and its getting more n more elusive lol.

Sure i'll catch you through the week bro.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 10, 2011)

Well i've just been sat rather mesmerised by the seeded cheese. It's like a different plant, i have done absolutely nothing different than normal, but i have never since i've grown it seen it covered in trichs like it is now. I'll try get a picture once lights go out, although i don't have that much faith in my cameras macro ability. I'll be interested to see what you have to say about your experiment HC


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 10, 2011)

DST said:


> Well if we want to get all hippy about our plants, one could say that a plant is not properly finished until said plant has created seed to reproduce itself. the question you need to ask yourself, are our plants at a conscious enough level to know they have not got any seeds in them.....????!!!??? And if there is not not a chemical reaction inside the plant that allows it to know this (I am not sure if there is or not), then it is all a load of hocus pocus, and the plant is as potent as the growing conditions allow it to be (i.e light, water, food, CO2). That would be my stoned Sunday morning thought. And yeh, in most cases you can't have your cake and eat it. Shame that. Peace, DST


Sounds like dog talk D lol. 

Busy day in the hood peeps, hope your all having a good stoned one! Well maybe not as stoned as my friend DST

Rock and Roll!

ps little menage a trois story later perhaps ; ?) hehe what a tease I am. And the other chick is drop dead hot and almost 20 yrs younger than I. She was going on and on to my girl about it last night...and to throw some kink into the kink, it's my girls boss


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Sounds like dog talk D lol.
> 
> Busy day in the hood peeps, hope your all having a good stoned one! Well maybe not as stoned as my friend DST
> 
> ...


ahhhh you lucky son of a bitch!!! hahahaha. u got all these bomb ass genetics.... madd weed/plants... adn now u have a possible 3some ligned up for 2night!! with a girl 20 years younger than you!! and drop dead hott.. damn... doesnt get much better than that!! 

i couldnt fiuck around with a girl 20 years younger than me.. that would just be DISGUSTING! hahaha. im a youngin on here. but i tend to keep that 2 myself cuz then people seem to treat ya different when they know your younger ya kno? well good luck with that man!! hopefully we WONT hear from u later... (cuz ur 2 busy... =p)


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 10, 2011)

*Well technically i only spluffed 2 cola's but it appears things went awry




It'll be a pain to get all seeds out but hey, i can hash some, vape some, cook with some, i feel positive still






STILL LOLOLOLOLOL, TT you're a funny Dude..LOL


Hey HC,
My C4 kiddies are doing really well. One smells like a male the rest are females I think... Looking forwrd to fryin up some of those C4 casey,,LOL,
Be well Bro!
*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 10, 2011)

never smelled the male smell, describe please?


----------



## Psychild (Jul 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> never smelled the male smell, describe please?


 I was just thinking the same thing...but now that I think about it (not sure which were male or not from last grow) One of my veg plants has a distinct skunk smell, like fresh burnt weed....I planted 3 other seeds from the same batch and it's the only one with this smell. If it wasn't for that plant, my veg box would be odor free.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> never smelled the male smell, describe please?


T you perv lol ; !)


----------



## mr west (Jul 11, 2011)

Kinda like beefburgers and nuts


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> .anyone sick of red buds!


 helll yeah we like them sticky red buds HC buddy!

think it'll be in the garden a while then !?


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 11, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> never smelled the male smell, describe please?


 smells like Bullocks T..LOL, you know the dogs balls..LOL


----------



## DST (Jul 11, 2011)

kind of smells a bit like.......


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 11, 2011)

Damn all this talk about cake and 3 somes and red buds and now we're talking "male smell." This is some journal HC! 

Got my C4x almost to the point I can cut some clones off her. As soon as that happens she's gonna get flipped to 12/12. My BSBx and QleanerX are both vegging along in their keg cups, almost to the point they can be transplanted into something bigger


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey peeps! Home a bit early from work, feet up in the air bonging some Casey : !) Damn hot and humid today, about 90, even working down on the lake it's friggen hot. Finished all of my high work today so the rest of the week should be a piece of cake!

This is the 3rd generation of the Caseyband that I'm toking this afternoon, the first two rounds I wasn't able to smoke a whole lot of it, but this time around I stashed some and let it get a good cure on. It's the headband pheno and the nugs are similiar to my DOG keeper which is a headband pheno also. Although the smoke is not crazy thick like the dog and the buds don't have that bluish glow like the dog, after 3 bong rips it's getting pretty hard to continue typing haha, and spelling. Very strong it is. Ah yes, that's what I remember about it from the maiden run


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 11, 2011)

What's on the menu tonight. About 3.5 oz of sugar leaves from the last harvest


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2011)

hmmmmmm!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

Ever seen a qtr oz chunk of full melt that looked so happy : ?)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

Day 51 for this crop. There are 4 L x CC in the foreground, 7 BSB and 1 Black Rose on the sides. In the middle is the last crop that went in a few of weeks ago....4 Caseybands, 5 Romulans and 1 of each, P10, Lemon Qleaner and the indica Qleaner cut


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2011)

very cool H, my lump of hash looks pitiful compared lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> very cool H, my lump of hash looks pitiful compared lol


Oh I didn't take a pic of the other 3 chunks, just the first run from the 70 micron bag. Everything in the 160 bag gets thrown out, what's caught in the 20 bag is a little sludgy (broken tric heads) but gets you messed up still, kinda wish I had a 45 bag and do away with the 70

ps I really need to do the same thing to my bathroom haha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

killing it as per the usual highlander man. happy hash faces and fat stack of green for our ogling pleasures! wish i had your space man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

Thought you were talking about the fat stack of green in my pocket lol. Scandie was over last night, man did we have the most x rated conversation by the way hehe. Oh and Chris, this chick is only 22. The other girl I was mentioning the other night is in her 30's. And her and Scandie are best friends...and the two hottest and horniest chicks in this little town. I have mentioned this to Don before but some lucky young mo fo got doubled teamed by these two chicks a couple of years ago in the back of the pizza parlor the 30 year old owns ; !)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

hahah you got green to look at green to burn and green to bank brother! must be killing you to keep it business only with this chick man


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah you got green to look at green to burn and green to bank brother! must be killing you to keep it business only with this chick man


Yes especially since alot of that x-rated conversation was about her and I together...we were pretty graphic lol


edit...oops how did all that hash get in my bubbler hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

Giving the BSBs another flushing, this run is at 52 days. They have another week, they just keep getting fatter and fatter lol. Checked the trics on the Black Rose and they were over 50% amber. More than I like, but that's ok. She gets the chop this morning. Pretty amazed at how many trics there were on her buds when I looked at them under the scope! I'll try and get a shot up of her before I kill her hehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

well shit son you should have dragged her back to the cave!?!?!?!? slipping bro.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

Black Rose day 52....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> well shit son you should have dragged her back to the cave!?!?!?!? slipping bro.


Well we had both gotten some earlier in the day but that's no excuse...christ maybe I am slipping lol


----------



## mr west (Jul 12, 2011)

Is the wile going HC?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

nice rose man! wouldn't mind a few beans of that one meself! was there a keeper pheno or was it all dank?

hahah slipping it in maybe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

mr west said:


> Is the wile going HC?


Hahaha no I don't think so...I'm in it for the long haul. It's all about timing 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> nice rose man! wouldn't mind a few beans of that one meself! was there a keeper pheno or was it all dank?
> 
> hahah slipping it in maybe


I think I had 2 girls to chose from, one was a lot weaker than the other. I have a few seeds left that I bred if you want to give it a shot. Make the circle complete lol. I think it's going to be the Black Sour Bubble that is the shit though. Stuff is a growers wet dream and may be as close to the holy grail as anything I have had so far. Thinking it's the Bubba Kush BOG has in his bubble line that gives it it's super potency. The flavor maybe comes from the BR? Smells sweet and candyish like you want to take a bite out of it haha. And their plump as all shit!!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 12, 2011)

have to say from what we've seen the BSB does look the winner of the too. fat gooey and pink to boot. a few beans of that would deffo be appreciated man.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> have to say from what we've seen the BSB does look the winner of the too. fat gooey and pink to boot. a few beans of that would deffo be appreciated man.


Absolutely brother. I had a nice male so I picked out the best looking female and made some seeds. What did you do, give all yours away : ?)


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 12, 2011)

Mornin' Cave crew. Sleeepy start today. Ended the night with an extra big bongrip with some extra stoney bubble hash on top... "Fuck you, Insomnia. I'm gonna win tonight" I think is what was going through my mind. Seemed to work pretty damn well  Hope you're doin' well bro, rippin on some of that full melt. Hmm, maybe I'll hope back on that bus, too  Raining here today, so just hanging around the house-- finally! Talk to ya


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Mornin' Cave crew. Sleeepy start today. Ended the night with an extra big bongrip with some extra stoney bubble hash on top... "Fuck you, Insomnia. I'm gonna win tonight" I think is what was going through my mind. Seemed to work pretty damn well  Hope you're doin' well bro, rippin on some of that full melt. Hmm, maybe I'll hope back on that bus, too  Raining here today, so just hanging around the house-- finally! Talk to ya


Hey there Brobo, sounds like hc the mj dr lol, needs to presribe some Romulan to my friend with the sleep problems  I'm sending a few batches out next week so I'll be sure to hit you up with some. Might have Fri off too so maybe then ; !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh my, Rommies to boot! You know how to get me all fired up first thing in the morn heh heh. Gonna go walk the furry one, and make some more coffee.... brb-- oh, and rip some bubble, too!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 12, 2011)

That BR looks nice HC and it makes me excited to hear you think the BSB might be the grail, or at least close! That says a lot coming from you. Is that Rom supposed to be pretty lights out? I'm trying to think when the last time I even smoked Rom was

Bobo - I want pics of the furry one! Heres mine in his new pool! He's hoping for a below ground one next year


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

What a nice looking dog CLove! Border Collie?


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 12, 2011)

Close! Australian Shepherd. And thank you. He likes to pretend he's my "security system" but in reality he's never killed a thing in his life. He was in the car when I ran over a mouse one time, but I don't think that counts. He's more of a round em up type dog than a take em out type dog.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Close! Australian Shepherd. And thank you. He likes to pretend he's my "security system" but in reality he's never killed a thing in his life. He was in the car when I ran over a mouse one time, but I don't think that counts. He's more of a round em up type dog than a take em out type dog.


He is really nice looking for a male Aussie Shepard. I thought he was laying on his tail lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

Cuttings are Cheeseberry Haze (big hit with my movers customers), first round of Grape Ape x Hashberry and also some Doogies :!)

Off for a milkshake with my hottie. And no that's not a sexual reference hehe


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 12, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Cuttings are Cheeseberry Haze (big hit with my movers customers), first round of Grape Ape x Hashberry and also some Doogies :!)
> 
> Off for a milkshake with my hottie. And no that's not a sexual reference hehe
> 
> ...



Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.................


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh MY those purple buds look delicious!!!


----------



## Psychild (Jul 12, 2011)

I wish I had some of that ready to smoke!!! so pretty!

My Romulan popped yesterday  Still no sign of the Zhar. :/


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 12, 2011)

Hey thought you would want to read this....

http://journeytoforever.org/farm_library/seaweed.html
when your about to stop reading, keep reading it gets more interesting.


----------



## DST (Jul 12, 2011)

Nice stuff HC, lets see some pics when it is cured and dry?? Hope you enjoyed the shake of milkyness. Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 13, 2011)

looks like a bowl of fresh cut roses man. deeeelish


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Cuttings are Cheeseberry Haze (big hit with my movers customers), first round of Grape Ape x Hashberry and also some Doogies :!)
> 
> Off for a milkshake with my hottie. And no that's not a sexual reference hehe
> 
> ...


gotta bump the prettiness for the long pagers, outstanding >>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 13, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Oh MY those purple buds look delicious!!!


Lets hope they smoke as good as they smell lol. I'm thinking prolly ; !)



Psychild said:


> I wish I had some of that ready to smoke!!! so pretty!
> 
> My Romulan popped yesterday  Still no sign of the Zhar. :/


My friend in the bayou! Whats up!! Great news about the Rom bro, I think yours may be the first of the new generation of Romulans up. Nice job!



aeviaanah said:


> Hey thought you would want to read this....
> 
> http://journeytoforever.org/farm_library/seaweed.html
> when your about to stop reading, keep reading it gets more interesting.


Thanks aveiaana, I downloaded it and I'll read it at work...I skimmed it a bit but I have to roll here pretty quick. I usually have to read things a couple of times for some reason lol to absorb it. Later!



DST said:


> Nice stuff HC, lets see some pics when it is cured and dry?? Hope you enjoyed the shake of milkyness. Peace, DST


Absolutley D and yes, the shake was worth the drive. I was like John Travolta in Pulp Fiction " I gotta see what this 5 dollar milkshake taste like" lol cepten I wasn't all fooked up on heroin haha, just DOG hehe



Don Gin and Ton said:


> looks like a bowl of fresh cut roses man. deeeelish


Haha...black roses man! And smells delicous too!!



mr west said:


> gotta bump the prettiness for the long pagers, outstanding >>


Thanks for the bumb my friend 

No ladder work today....was stretching before bed and this morning feels like a torn cartilage in my left knee. And thats the good one haha. Catch ya later Westy!!


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2011)

well i got my tent back up in my living room now yay


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 13, 2011)

Gorgeous buds HC! Definitely have to let us know how she smoked.

Here's a shot of my C4x seedling. She's a little over a month I believe and almost ready to be cloned then flowered. Can't wait to see what she does!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 13, 2011)

My romulant is twice as big as my br, they are atleast a two weel atm, but for an old strain, rom is moving fast.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> My romulant is twice as big as my br, they are atleast a two weel atm, but for an old strain, rom is moving fast.


Whats happenin T. Forgot about your roms man lol...my list is usually in my head. I have only sent out 3 pacs of Romulan,,,Tip Top, you and Psychild. There! Now it's down in black and white!! Thinking there are a lot of orders going out on Friday, I'll touch base with everyone first.


----------



## Psychild (Jul 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> My friend in the bayou! Whats up!! Great news about the Rom bro, I think yours may be the first of the new generation of Romulans up. Nice job!


 Sweet! Lol it's so tiny...the stem is almost thicker than the first set atm 

I put a dome over the soil that I planted the Calizhar in, because I figured maybe it just wasn't moist enough to pop the seed. That was about 4 days ago, and still hadn't seen anything when I opened up the veg box this morning. I decided to take a look in the soil to see if it was gonna fail, or if it was taking forever. Sure enough as soon as I started digging the seed popped up...it was laying on it's side on the top of the soil I mixed around, so I thought I'd give it a tiny shove. Lol well the seed was a good one &#8730;&#8730; and I completely uprooted it, but in all fairness it was the most delicate re-pot ever. I'll let you know if it makes it through the soil in the next day or so. Thanks!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> well i got my tent back up in my living room now yay


NICE!!! Westy is back in the saddle  Did you do the dance : ?)

Got my leg elevated and iced right now...easy day tomorrow too and then a little time off

edit,,,only one thing wrong. I'm in the living room and the coffee pot is in the kitchen. Bubbler full of hash is within arms reach though hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 13, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Sweet! Lol it's so tiny...the stem is almost thicker than the first set atm
> 
> I put a dome over the soil that I planted the Calizhar in, because I figured maybe it just wasn't moist enough to pop the seed. That was about 4 days ago, and still hadn't seen anything when I opened up the veg box this morning. I decided to take a look in the soil to see if it was gonna fail, or if it was taking forever. Sure enough as soon as I started digging the seed popped up...it was laying on it's side on the top of the soil I mixed around, so I thought I'd give it a tiny shove. Lol well the seed was a good one &#8730;&#8730; and I completely uprooted it, but in all fairness it was the most delicate re-pot ever. I'll let you know if it makes it through the soil in the next day or so. Thanks!


Haha to funny! After they are a few days old, they can take their share of abuse but before that.....they are quite fragile lol. Are you keeping within some sort of legal parimeter of number of plants. If not then I would say start a half dozen or more and flower them just a little sooner and in smaller containers and look for a keeper mom to clone


----------



## mr west (Jul 13, 2011)

YEEEHAW!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> YEEEHAW!


That's what I'm talking about 

Oops hear thunder, better check the radar. Little gun shy lately with all of the sverere storms that we have had this summer


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 13, 2011)

Winds picking up, thunder boomers rolling through again. Couple of cups in me, time to go see how them fat bsb bitches is doing lol


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 13, 2011)

Poppin in to say whats up between shifts @ work. Rest that leg bro! Sounds like the weather is gonna give you a couple days off too!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks CLove I appreciate that. I have an easy day tomorrow and then some time off...this storm is supposed to blow over and be beautiful for the rest of the week. Hey I'm flipping my Ice x Caseyband plants this week. Nine of them I think


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice! Sounds like my C4x will be a week or two behind your IceX's. Wish I could run 9.... haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 13, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Nice! Sounds like my C4x will be a week or two behind your IceX's. Wish I could run 9.... haha


It will get interesting when some of them start showing girl parts. They have recovered from their intial stretch which was more due to me being lazy and letting them veg in the windows lol


YES!!! Just had a brainstorm...ran down to the freezer for my Black Rose pollen and could not find it at first...had cleaned out the freezer recently and was about to kick myself in the ass when I found it, kinda hidden under stuff! This run is at 3 wks hehe, pretty easy to figure out which strain is going to be part of my newest creation. That's all I am going to say about that ; !)....for now. Hope the pollen is viable!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> My romulant is twice as big as my br, they are atleast a two weel atm, but for an old strain, rom is moving fast.


Hey man! That's a bit odd because the Rom is short and bushy and both the BR and the Caseyband Like to reach upwards quite a bit....good 2.5 x. And the Rom seeds that I was gifted, to do this breeding project with, were a bit old but the Romulan seeds that you and everyone else gets were bred by me


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 13, 2011)

Day 53,,,,: !)


----------



## Psychild (Jul 13, 2011)

Man as soon as I talk to the land lord and find out if we can stay here another year, then I will! You don't care if we cross anything for shits and giggles right? Also, I have a plant that's about 7 weeks out that's in a DWC....as soon as I get that big ass bucket out, I'll have twice the room to grow &#8730;&#8730;. Had another harvest today...looks like I'll have enough in the stash to last a couple of weeks till next harvest. The hard work's finally starting to pay off 



edit: and by hard work, I mean patience


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Day 53,,,,: !)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lookin great man. I got this Deep purple x trainwreck x earlyskunk going. Looks like she is going to be a keeper. Did you ever see that grand master i bred?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey hey bru, things are lookin' off the hook in here as usual. Man, if I could get my hands on your buds, the things I would do hehe. 

C4's are starting to turn around finally. I think they were given tap water, in addition to too much of it  I'm optimistic, tho. 1.5 week countdown on this cheese batch is on, as well. . .  Gonna go grab a bite. Have a good one  I'm out


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 14, 2011)

gotta post sum more up to date pics of the BSB cross. lookin GREAT! nice purple stemsss... and wenever new leaves form.... they have that light pink shade of color on them. =) a lil over a month old now. =)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 14, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Lookin great man. I got this Deep purple x trainwreck x earlyskunk going. Looks like she is going to be a keeper. Did you ever see that grand master i bred?


Thanks man! Gotta love it when ya find a keeper, is that one of your creations : ?) Refresh my memory as to what the grand master is. Oh and guess who popped in to say hi the other day,,, DC Beard lol, thought he had dropped off the planet!



Bobotrank said:


> Hey hey bru, things are lookin' off the hook in here as usual. Man, if I could get my hands on your buds, the things I would do hehe.
> 
> C4's are starting to turn around finally. I think they were given tap water, in addition to too much of it  I'm optimistic, tho. 1.5 week countdown on this cheese batch is on, as well. . .  Gonna go grab a bite. Have a good one  I'm out


So you read in between the lines bro lol! Ill pm you tonight  Thanks for the compliment too man, now I just need to work on my camera skills cough cough ; !)



chb444220 said:


> gotta post sum more up to date pics of the BSB cross. lookin GREAT! nice purple stemsss... and wenever new leaves form.... they have that light pink shade of color on them. =) a lil over a month old now. =)


Definitely post em up Chris man, let's hope they make us both proud! There are some killer genetics in that mix for sure hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 14, 2011)

Livers x Cherrycheese are in the sink getting their final flushing. I'll take them at a couple of days over 8 wks, today is day 54 and trics are prolly close to a qtr amber. I took all of the fan leaves off and I'll def take some pics before they come down. The Livers dom stinks my kitchen up like crazy haha!!

Going to work for a few hours today to put the finishing touches on a job and then going to take a week or two off....but not before a couple of more cups and try to finish off this bubbler of lemon qleaner topped with shish I have going hehe : !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 14, 2011)

whutup hc, i just popped in to tell you. on of my LemonCaseys popped up as twins. hopefully they stay alive this go round..


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 14, 2011)

Lucky us, all these newborn babies in their cribs. . . HC has been a busy papa spluffing all these sticky bitches for us hehe. Thanks bro! We owe ya one


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> whutup hc, i just popped in to tell you. on of my LemonCaseys popped up as twins. hopefully they stay alive this go round..


That's gotta be the TGA influence. Pretty much every time I pop a couple TGA seeds one of them goes twin. You gonna try to keep em both alive?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 14, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> That's gotta be the TGA influence. Pretty much every time I pop a couple TGA seeds one of them goes twin. You gonna try to keep em both alive?


yea, hopefully they live.


----------



## Psychild (Jul 14, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I took all of the fan leaves off.


 do you always do this?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 14, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> whutup hc, i just popped in to tell you. on of my LemonCaseys popped up as twins. hopefully they stay alive this go round..


That would be the Jacks Cleaner influence, seems to be not all that uncommon of a trait. Of course when you look at the heritage of JC I'm not suprised lol. Check it out in this link...it has everything from Lambsbread to Northern Lights to Jack Herer to the kitchen sink in it! Out of 5 Qleaner phenotypes, the Lemon Qleaner was the only sativa and from the description mine would be a JC pheno



Bobotrank said:


> Lucky us, all these newborn babies in their cribs. . . HC has been a busy papa spluffing all these sticky bitches for us hehe. Thanks bro! We owe ya one


That ok bro, I'll call them all in some day ; !) And a new one was made last night, suprised noone picked up on it or maybe all thought I was serious when I said that was all I was going to say about it hehe. This one could be out of this world, has never been done and should have mega marketing appeal. There is a vague hint in there 



Psychild said:


> do you always do this?


I do man...starting around 3/4 of the way through flowering I start removing fan leaves a couple at a time here and there mainly for additional light penetration and air circulation for those big fat gooey colas. I kinda just look at the plant and it tells me what to do hehe!


----------



## mr west (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 14, 2011)

Ahaha there's Wilfred!! Too funny Westy 

"Turn the wipers on, it's getting smokey in here"


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 14, 2011)

i caught wilfred in the middle of an episode. now its set for my dvr to record. very funny show.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 14, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Lucky us, all these newborn babies in their cribs. . . HC has been a busy papa spluffing all these sticky bitches for us hehe. Thanks bro! We owe ya one


agreeed! blessed quite a few of us with sum bomb ass genetics!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 14, 2011)

This is the grand master- grandaddy x master kush. This pheno died during the reveg but i got another one that is lookin to be a keeper as well. we will see. 
*






yea i saw dc beard came back at raising the bar club. he hasnt responded 
*


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 14, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That ok bro, I'll call them all in some day ; !) And a new one was made last night, suprised noone picked up on it or maybe all thought I was serious when I said that was all I was going to say about it hehe. This one could be out of this world, has never been done and should have mega marketing appeal. There is a vague hint in there


shitt... i know its crossed with the BSB pollen.... is it DOG x BSB?? =/ sumthin x BSB. lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 14, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> This is the grand master- grandaddy x master kush. This pheno died during the reveg but i got another one that is lookin to be a keeper as well. we will see.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Right I did see that gem somewhere man...and I remember you said you were going to reveg her. She died huh? Bummer, usually you cant kill those fukers their like a weed lol. Take cuttings from the new keeper?



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i caught wilfred in the middle of an episode. now its set for my dvr to record. very funny show.


It is lol it's great! And the british accent.....that's pure genius : !)



chb444220 said:


> agreeed! blessed quite a few of us with sum bomb ass genetics!


Yeah man for the last 4 yrs I have been pheno hunting and collecting all the keepers so their are some pretty decent genetics involved for sure. I'm glad you appreciate them 



chb444220 said:


> shitt... i know its crossed with the BSB pollen.... is it DOG x BSB?? =/ sumthin x BSB. lol


Nope. Wrong on both accounts hehe ; !)


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 14, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Right I did see that gem somewhere man...and I remember you said you were going to reveg her. She died huh? Bummer, usually you cant kill those fukers their like a weed lol. Take cuttings from the new keeper?


 Yes i did take cuttings from the new keepers. All of them, that is one of the problems with breeding and multistrain, you have to back up all the strains before knowing they are good! Then if they arent you have to scrap em or give em away LOL. Have you came across CONvict kush...is it any good?


----------



## DST (Jul 15, 2011)

Biritsh accent, hahahaha, is there such a thing. lol.


----------



## mr west (Jul 15, 2011)

DST said:


> Biritsh accent, hahahaha, is there such a thing. lol.


there aint one in the show wilfred thats for sure. The dog has an Australian accent, It was an auzy show b4 the familt guy/ american dad dude got hold of it and made it american. There is about 6 episode of the auzi one which are quite good slightly blacker humour if u can.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 15, 2011)

think only Michael Caine and the queen speak with a british accent now


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 15, 2011)

whoopss! yeaa ur right. didnt mean to say BSB pollen.... meant to say the black rose pollen!!!! lol. got confused. is it BR x DOG?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 15, 2011)

DST said:


> Biritsh accent, hahahaha, is there such a thing. lol.





mr west said:


> there aint one in the show wilfred thats for sure. The dog has an Australian accent, It was an auzy show b4 the familt guy/ american dad dude got hold of it and made it american. There is about 6 episode of the auzi one which are quite good slightly blacker humour if u can.





Don Gin and Ton said:


> think only Michael Caine and the queen speak with a british accent now


Thanks for the info westy. And thanks for the chuckle Donnie. Hey my son is in your neck of the woods this week...closer to tip top and las I'm thinking though. That town with the famous bridge that they used to hang the heads off from


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 15, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Yes i did take cuttings from the new keepers. All of them, that is one of the problems with breeding and multistrain, you have to back up all the strains before knowing they are good! Then if they arent you have to scrap em or give em away LOL. Have you came across CONvict kush...is it any good?


Aeviaanah! Hey I hear that your going to be a recipient of some of my beans this weekend. Right on man that's very cool! No experience with the Convict kush. Just barely getting into some kush crosses for the first time actually lol

Yeah I gave all of my extra cuttings to a buddy this spring, prolly 40, for his outdoor grow. Usually set him up like that every year lol

Later man, talk to ya


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 15, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> whoopss! yeaa ur right. didnt mean to say BSB pollen.... meant to say the black rose pollen!!!! lol. got confused. is it BR x DOG?


No puppies in this mix bro ; !)


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 15, 2011)

ICE x BR! Cleared out the inbox HC

Isn't Convict Kush a strain DITTY came up with? I know I've seen him talking about it. Maybe you can PM him *Aeviaanah*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 15, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Yes i did take cuttings from the new keepers. All of them, that is one of the problems with breeding and multistrain, you have to back up all the strains before knowing they are good! Then if they arent you have to scrap em or give em away LOL. Have you came across CONvict kush...is it any good?


 i think convict kush was made by ditty. i believe its a violator kush cross.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 15, 2011)

Yea that's what I was thinking too. If you can't get ahold of him here he's a mod over at Club Speedy and posts frequently. He's running something called Royal Rumble or something right now. Kid loves making shit!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 15, 2011)

I amaze myself at times. Peeked in on the flowering cab to look at the seeds (getting real close i think, still lots of green ones though, so maybe another week odd before your P10 is flying i'm afraid HC) and found that my other cheese plant had drank it's reservoir and had gone crispy and yellow and curley, bollocks, yet i peeked in the veg tent and at first thought sigh, still no romulan, then ahoy, there it is sprouted up against the edge of the pot. Too lazy to keep my flowering ones healthy and too energetic to even leave the seed in the middle of the pot.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 15, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> ICE x BR! Cleared out the inbox HC
> 
> Isn't Convict Kush a strain DITTY came up with? I know I've seen him talking about it. Maybe you can PM him *Aeviaanah*


No it's not Ice x BR. My Ice cut is history, that's why I crossed the last plant with some good pollen...to try and recreate it to some degree ; !)



tip top toker said:


> I amaze myself at times. Peeked in on the flowering cab to look at the seeds (getting real close i think, still lots of green ones though, so maybe another week odd before your P10 is flying i'm afraid HC) and found that my other cheese plant had drank it's reservoir and had gone crispy and yellow and curley, bollocks, yet i peeked in the veg tent and at first thought sigh, still no romulan, then ahoy, there it is sprouted up against the edge of the pot. Too lazy to keep my flowering ones healthy and too energetic to even leave the seed in the middle of the pot.


Kinda sounds a lot like me tip topper my friend haha! And no hurry on the P10...I'll get it when I get it bro, it's all cool! Besides I just started two more projects with a third in the works that I just found out about...cough cough Flojo hehe 

Have a good weekend TT!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 15, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Aeviaanah! Hey I hear that your going to be a recipient of some of my beans this weekend. Right on man that's very cool! No experience with the Convict kush. Just barely getting into some kush crosses for the first time actually lol
> 
> Yeah I gave all of my extra cuttings to a buddy this spring, prolly 40, for his outdoor grow. Usually set him up like that every year lol
> 
> Later man, talk to ya


 Right on....yea that will be cool to grow out a few more strains. Im gettin ready to start a batch soon. I think i already have a few of your crosses....i got a shit ton in my collection, check it out. please let me know which ones you think are worth starting, genetically. 

super silver haze x mbs 
white widow x mbs
deep purple x mbs
pure kush x mbs
lemon qleaner x casey jones
bubba kush x trainwreck
black rose
c-4 x casey jones
calizhar x casey jones
black sour bubble x casey jones
floja f2
ak 48
trainwreck
whiteberry
[whiteberry x redwood kush] x [trainwreck x earlyskunk]
deep purple x [trainwreck x earlyskunk]
bubblicious
bubba kush
northern lights
bastard jack (jack the ripper x mbs)
master kush f2
pure kush x master kush
[whiteberry x redwood kush] x master kush
hollands hope x strawberry cough x northern lights
bubba kush x master kush
convict kush
pure kush x bastard bubba
bastard bubba (bubba kush x mbs)
bastard haze (super silver haze x mbs)
deep purple x master kush
space madness
master kush x [trainwreck x earlyskunk]
super silver haze x [trainwreck x earlyskunk]
mendocino purple x master kush
whiteberry x redwood kush x mbs
sicc mbs
hollands hope x jack herer x shoreline x herijuana
hollands hope x hprc
bubba kush (different pheno than all other bubba kush crosses)
bastard jack x bastard bubba
jack the ripper x bastard bubba
pure kush x bastard bubba
bastard bubba x bastard bubba
super silver haze x bastard bubba
white berry x redwood kush
trainwreck x earlyskunk
trainwreck x earlyskunk f2


ColoradoLove said:


> ICE x BR! Cleared out the inbox HC
> 
> Isn't Convict Kush a strain DITTY came up with? I know I've seen him talking about it. Maybe you can PM him *Aeviaanah*


 I pm'd him, havent heard back yet. thanks!


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i think convict kush was made by ditty. i believe its a violator kush cross.


 right on i appreciate it.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 15, 2011)

Just dropped my girl off at a bachalorette party downtown...she's the maid of honor. I could have a lot of fun if I went back down in a few hours and I know the bride to be wants a piece of me before she gets married. There are a couple of girls that my chick would let me do and her best friend is one of them but you know what??? It just sounds like a real pain in the ass to go back down and fart around witha bunch of horny drunk chicks. Getting old you say lol? Getting smart! I'll just have her bring her friend back here later hehe

He's not quite so happy now with a chunk of his head in my bong lol






Couple of new projects in the works...


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 15, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Aeviaanah! Hey I hear that your going to be a recipient of some of my beans this weekend. Right on man that's very cool! No experience with the Convict kush. Just barely getting into some kush crosses for the first time actually lol
> 
> Yeah I gave all of my extra cuttings to a buddy this spring, prolly 40, for his outdoor grow. Usually set him up like that every year lol
> 
> Later man, talk to ya





ColoradoLove said:


> ICE x BR! Cleared out the inbox HC
> 
> Isn't Convict Kush a strain DITTY came up with? I know I've seen him talking about it. Maybe you can PM him *Aeviaanah*





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i think convict kush was made by ditty. i believe its a violator kush cross.





Highlanders cave said:


> Just dropped my girl off at a bachalorette party downtown...she's the maid of honor. I could have a lot of fun if I went back down in a few hours and I know the bride to be wants a piece of me before she gets married. There are a couple of girls that my chick would let me do and her best friend is one of them but you know what??? It just sounds like a real pain in the ass to go back down and fart around witha bunch of horny drunk chicks. Getting old you say lol? Getting smart! I'll just have her bring her friend back here later hehe
> 
> He's not quite so happy now with a chunk of his head in my bong lol
> 
> ...


 man that looks tasty....you make it yourself? i just bought a 5 gal bubble set. ive been using the 1 gal set and they are a pain in the ass.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 15, 2011)

Haha and aeviaanah, if your asking me which ones I think you should start I would have to say mine hehe ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 15, 2011)

I bought a set of bags last fall man. Pretty much do a run each month and pretty much get the same amount each month lol. They are the 5s


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 15, 2011)

Keeping myself occupied while my hottie is out with the girls...


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 15, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I bought a set of bags last fall man. Pretty much do a run each month and pretty much get the same amount each month lol. They are the 5s


 Which strains of yours would you like to see? Not sure which are yours or which are worthy, I will start lots so dont have room for all of them! I Need a prefilter! Right on, which bag you like best? 90? 74?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 15, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Right on....yea that will be cool to grow out a few more strains. Im gettin ready to start a batch soon. I think i already have a few of your crosses....i got a shit ton in my collection, check it out. please let me know which ones you think are worth starting, genetically.
> 
> super silver haze x mbs
> white widow x mbs
> ...


Have you grown Northern Lights before, that would be one I would pick and of my stuff that you have I would say the BSB cross. The Casey, as it is called, is actually Caseyband ( Casey Jones x Headband). You have 4 of my Caseyband crosses plus the BR. Right now the straight up BSB is looking like a growers wet dream haha and I have one of them spluffed with BSB pollen and that run is at 8 weeks tomorrow.

Bubble bags,,,I have a 5 bag set and the 73 produces the best but I have heard good things about the 90. If I got another one it would be a 45

Ahaha my chick just texted and said they were coming over  10 second tidy and brush my teeth,,,bye bye!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 15, 2011)

I've been getting full melt from my 90, and those were my first two runs ever... so if that's optimism for ya lol. . .


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 15, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Have you grown Northern Lights before, that would be one I would pick and of my stuff that you have I would say the BSB cross. The Casey, as it is called, is actually Caseyband ( Casey Jones x Headband). You have 4 of my Caseyband crosses plus the BR. Right now the straight up BSB is looking like a growers wet dream haha and I have one of them spluffed with BSB pollen and that run is at 8 weeks tomorrow.
> 
> Bubble bags,,,I have a 5 bag set and the 73 produces the best but I have heard good things about the 90. If I got another one it would be a 45
> 
> Ahaha my chick just texted and said they were coming over  10 second tidy and brush my teeth,,,bye bye!!


 right on...how was that casey jones male? can you tell me a bit of information on the strains? anything you know man id like to hear it.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 15, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I've been getting full melt from my 90, and those were my first two runs ever... so if that's optimism for ya lol. . .


 i like the 90 too...then 74 bag.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 16, 2011)

the casey jones is actually casey band? lol. damn im a stoner. musta missed that sumwhere along here.. idk where i got casey jones from them?

oo yeaaa. and im guessin the new cross is BSB x Black Rose..... that was 1 of the 1st things that came to mind.... but i thought wen u said "it ahs never been done before".. u were being serious.. not sarcastic! hahaha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 16, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I've been getting full melt from my 90, and those were my first two runs ever... so if that's optimism for ya lol. . .


Top of the mornin to ya bro, it's a weekend . Beautiful weather on the other side of the country this mornin albeit going to get hot and humid,,,perfect excuse to stay inside with the ac and tunes cranked and work in the gardens! So bubble hash is just like it sounds...it bubbles when you put fire to it. That's a sign of good hash. Full melt liquifies when you put a flame to it and drips through the screen and leaves a very white ash. The first time I smoked some home made full melt I lost most of the first bowl cause it dripped through the screen lol.



aeviaanah said:


> right on...how was that casey jones male? can you tell me a bit of information on the strains? anything you know man id like to hear it.


Absolutely man. Just taking a little bowl break right now but I'll hit you up with all that info. The Casey male was the same pheno as the female and there are pics a page or two back with the BSB budroom shots. They are the 4 taller girls a few weeks in. And I know all of the strains inimately as I have been pheno hunting for the last 4 years ; !)



chb444220 said:


> the casey jones is actually casey band? lol. damn im a stoner. musta missed that sumwhere along here.. idk where i got casey jones from them?
> 
> oo yeaaa. and im guessin the new cross is BSB x Black Rose..... that was 1 of the 1st things that came to mind.... but i thought wen u said "it ahs never been done before".. u were being serious.. not sarcastic! hahaha


Hey hey brudder! Ya got the male right!! Time for a clue,,,What I'm going to call it is similiar to a word that was said over and over in a Jack Nicholson horror film  Looking forward to your pics bro!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 16, 2011)

4 DOGs (Headband x OG Kush)......



18 DOGs.....
...


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 16, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey hey brudder! Ya got the male right!! Time for a clue,,,What I'm going to call it is similiar to a word that was said over and over in a Jack Nicholson horror film  Looking forward to your pics bro!


ahhh damnit! its been a while since ive seen the shining.. =// ill try to think about it tho. hahaha


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 16, 2011)

heyy mann gotta clear out ur inbox. wont lemme send u any PMs


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 16, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> heyy mann gotta clear out ur inbox. wont lemme send u any PMs


It's all cleared out bro : !)


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 16, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> It's all cleared out bro : !)


aiight. thanks man.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 16, 2011)

Heres where ya got Casey Jones from..
The Dead.


Drivin' that train
High on cocaine
Casey Jones you better
watch your speed
Trouble ahead
Trouble behind
and you know that notion
just crossed my mind

Trouble ahead
The Lady in Red
Take my advice
you be better off dead
Switchman sleepin
Train hundred and two
is on the wrong track and
headed for you


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 16, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Heres where ya got Casey Jones from..
> The Dead.
> 
> 
> ...



lmao. yeaa maybe thats where i got it from. hahaha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 16, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> lmao. yeaa maybe thats where i got it from. hahaha


To be honest, I originally thought they were Casey Jones seeds that I was working with and a few months ago we figured out that they were CJ x Headband seeds. My Caseybands that I have going are a Headband pheno with a strong powerful stone. Oh and they originated in the Dam in our friend Ds neck of the woods. And then made a trip to Westys house from DST and then continued on it's journey and ended up at my door stop lol. Mr West has a Casey cut as well but I don't recall what the phenotype is.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 16, 2011)

Dude you got some mindblowing gear in here ! very nice


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 16, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Dude you got some mindblowing gear in here ! very nice


Yeep that's just how HC rolls!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 16, 2011)

so on all these i should cross out casey jones and replace with casey band? or only a few?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 16, 2011)

All, I'd say.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 16, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Dude you got some mindblowing gear in here ! very nice


Hey thanks for the kind words man and thanks for swinging by...there's usually something going on here lol



ColoradoLove said:


> Yeep that's just how HC rolls!


What say CLove! Bro I never got around to pm you again but I also did not get any orders out yesterday either soo...shooting for Mon ; !)

Just took some budroom shots a few minutes ago at lights out, about to post em up


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 16, 2011)

I can usually whittle my pics done to 2 or 3 but I liked all of these lol. Yall can pick out your favorite shot and big it up on your own if you would like 

Black Sour Bubble day 56...


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 16, 2011)

Looking really good HC. Well done as usual Sir!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 16, 2011)

black rose x bubblicious? lookin bomb bro. good job. 

should i cross out casey jones and replace with casey band on all these?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks my good friend Hemlock  Hope your summer is going ok man...I just got caught up on all my jobs, gulp, that never happens in the summer. A couple of weeks off will do me good and I will be suprised if nothing comes up before then.

Later buddy : !)

Whats happenin aeviaanah bro!! Yes cross out Casey and put Caseyband on all of your pacs. Here is a flower room shot with the Caseybands in the foreground closest to the air purifier. 4 of them there, they are a Headband pheno not unlike the DOG that dst created but that puppy of his stands alone lol. That's all I have been smoking the last couple of days, prolly why all my sentences are like 3 words hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 16, 2011)

DOG on the left and Caseyband on the right, both Headband pheno....



Lemon Qleaner twixt the two....


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 16, 2011)

wow man... those buds look GREAT! its funny cuz i kno youve been talkoin about how gret the DOG is.. but wen i look at those buds i think the caseyband looks the best... followed by the lemon quleaner.. THEN teh DOG. lol. but in potency/best high.... how would u rate them? might start a couple lemon quleaners soon


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 17, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> wow man... those buds look GREAT! its funny cuz i kno youve been talkoin about how gret the DOG is.. but wen i look at those buds i think the caseyband looks the best... followed by the lemon quleaner.. THEN teh DOG. lol. but in potency/best high.... how would u rate them? might start a couple lemon quleaners soon


That's just because my DOG jar is a bit low and that was the best bud I could find lol. I was just posting the two of them together to show the similarities since they are both a Headband pheno. My Qleaner jar is even lower haha.

Hey aeviaanah speakind of the Qleaner....she was the only sativa out of 5 Qleaner phenotypes and because of the lemony taste I presume it's a Jacks Cleaner pheno and that would also be were it gets it awesome potency. This cut beat out all of 4 of my sativa Vortex cuts for a spot in my garden...better taste, buds are tighter and potency is better...very strong up high. I have a Lemon Qleaner and some Caseybands a few weeks in or so, I'll post a pic of them together for you.

Black Sour Bubbles are in the sink today getting flushed. They start coming down later this week too. Those pics really did not do them justice, I don't even want to chop them they look so fuking good lol ; !)


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 17, 2011)

ooo i seee. lol that makes sense then. seein that qleaner is makin me wanna grow a couple of the ones i got! they all looked great tho! and the BSB's do look great... sum of the best lookin buds ive seen so far!! just checked on all my clones.. and theyre all perked bak up... last night 10 out of 12 were droopin wayyyy over. but they all are standin up pretty str8 now.

wat was ur yield on the 24 single cola'd calizahrs??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 17, 2011)

Nice one! Your clones should be fine then man!!

I had to calculate just now what my yield was per cola on that zhar sog. I got exactly 6 oz of headies out of 23 plants so that is like just over 7 gm ea. The sq footage in the anne frank closet is pretty small, like 5 sq ft lol. I will try the same sog again when I get enough cuttings to take , only this time using Nitrozime. My BSB are about 3 x the weight using this stuff then the run before without it


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 17, 2011)

Looking for some pics of my Lemon Qleaner and found some old pics of the Purple 10. There is one of these beauties in flower now



Highlanders cave said:


> *Lil bud porn....*
> 
> View attachment 1250590View attachment 1250589View attachment 1250588View attachment 1250587View attachment 1250586View attachment 1250585


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nice one! Your clones should be fine then man!!
> 
> I had to calculate just now what my yield was per cola on that zhar sog. I got exactly 6 oz of headies out of 23 plants so that is like just over 7 gm ea. The sq footage in the anne frank closet is pretty small, like 5 sq ft lol. I will try the same sog again when I get enough cuttings to take , only this time using Nitrozime. My BSB are about 3 x the weight using this stuff then the run before without it


thats not bad at all! =) i just wanted to give it a go.. my yields have been so small lately. =/ i used to get 2-3 ounces per plant (wen using only CFL's during flowering) and now that i upgraded to the 400 watt HPS... my yields have actually decreased!! =/ weird right!? i usually end up with 1/2 or so from each plant. =( my WW's gave me over 3 ounces each.. my 1st full moon gave me 2 1/2... than i ran a clone from the full moon under the HPS.. and got like 1 ounce? oo well.. also this will be a good way to compare all these Nirvana strains and see which 1 i llike best as far as high/taste/look/ etc..



Highlanders cave said:


> Looking for some pics of my Lemon Qleaner and found some old pics of the Purple 10. There is one of these beauties in flower now


Wowwwwwwwwwwwwww. BEAUTIFUL man!! fuckin BEAUTIFUL!!!! such a nice color. looks blue! =) yeaaa see my floja looks a lil diff. than that... the floja usually comes out a MUCH darker shade of purple... almost black... but i really do like that strain man... u got 1 in flower?? cant wait 2 c pics of that beauty!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 17, 2011)

That P10 is gorgeous! I think that's the one no one has started yet. I kinda wanna wait til it's colder out so I can max the amount of purple I get off that beauty!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey HC. can't find anymore word to tell you how great your plants look. I'm doing everything I can to catch you but 2 no avail. You Sir have it down Pat. As they say in the USMC, squared away and GOOD TO GO!! OUTSTANDING.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 17, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> That P10 is gorgeous! I think that's the one no one has started yet. I kinda wanna wait til it's colder out so I can max the amount of purple I get off that beauty!


Your right about the colder temps with the P10. The Qleaner gets some nice shades of purple too on the bottom side of the leaves! And I think your also right about noone starting the Void cut yet...hey tip top, you could have a blast right now haha. He has all of my p10 seeds lol. Fooker put some kind of spell on my and made me dump all of my seeds into HIS bag ; !)



Hemlock said:


> Hey HC. can't find anymore word to tell you how great your plants look. I'm doing everything I can to catch you but 2 no avail. You Sir have it down Pat. As they say in the USMC, squared away and GOOD TO GO!! OUTSTANDING.


Hemlock my friend! A dollar says your watching golf right now. Westy has the most home runs so far out of everyone...wait that's not good is it westy hehe

Took a nice chunk out of my happy faced block of bubble, bonging some rips before my girl comes over right now lol. Tis some veddy veddy nice hash


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

I've not the P10 going yet but i do have a different void going right this minute  i'm gonna be spiteful, germinate all of your lovely P10 into seedlings and shove em in an egg mayo sarnie hehe  i've not tried eating cannabis seedlings, but hell, if mustard cress tastes good, follow the logic! 

I'#ve got ya rommy and black rose going, and looking at my veg tent i think another reg seed should be germed just in case  Need to get around to rigging up some breeding boxes, don't want to grow out all these rather lovely sounding beans and lose em, might as well make good use of any males i come across aye


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I've not the P10 going yet but i do have a different void going right this minute  i'm gonna be spiteful, germinate all of your lovely P10 into seedlings and shove em in an egg mayo sarnie hehe  i've not tried eating cannabis seedlings, but hell, if mustard cress tastes good, follow the logic!
> 
> I'#ve got ya rommy and black rose going, and looking at my veg tent i think another reg seed should be germed just in case  Need to get around to rigging up some breeding boxes, don't want to grow out all these rather lovely sounding beans and lose em, might as well make good use of any males i come across aye


Oh cool a different Void! Have you grown it out before. I'm trying to recall the different Void phenos I had...One had a nice fruity smell and so much frost it was callrd frosty. Yeild was to low and the taste did not come through enough to be a keeper. Hard to draw the line sometimes : !). Hey you will have fun with red buds, hope the BR is a female. I know liquor is quicker but candy red buds work real well too hehe

Later bro


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 17, 2011)

Never grown it, just got the one reg bean, to be honest it's not got the greatest structure for her height, few and far between shall we say, but huge ass fan leaves, not hugely rounded like indica but not thin and pointy like a sativa, but big. Due to my space i never really have an option of growing out multiple pheno's, even using male beans without months of prior plans, i risk cocking up my rotation. I've a couple of beans so i'm happy for male or female  gotta go find me some old pc cases.


----------



## Psychild (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow that P10 looks beautiful.........you should get a P10 x BSB &/ BR. Get the best of both worlds.... a blue or red either way


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 17, 2011)

Hemlock my friend! A dollar says your watching golf right now. Westy has the most home runs so far out of everyone...wait that's not good is it westy hehe

Took a nice chunk out of my happy faced block of bubble, bonging some rips before my girl comes over right now lol. Tis some veddy veddy nice hash [/QUOTE]

Just got done playing GOLF shot 79. Not bad not good.LOL
My girl id cooking in high heels and short dress could make for a fun eveninig..LOL
have a good one.


----------



## mr west (Jul 17, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Hemlock my friend! A dollar says your watching golf right now. Westy has the most home runs so far out of everyone...wait that's not good is it westy hehe
> 
> Took a nice chunk out of my happy faced block of bubble, bonging some rips before my girl comes over right now lol. Tis some veddy veddy nice hash


Just got done playing GOLF shot 79. Not bad not good.LOL
My girl id cooking in high heels and short dress could make for a fun eveninig..LOL
have a good one.[/QUOTE]

hey im a pure novice at golf and i have balance and energy issues lmao but i am getting better. Hoping to break the ton again tomorrow


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> Just got done playing GOLF shot 79. Not bad not good.LOL
> My girl id cooking in high heels and short dress could make for a fun eveninig..LOL
> have a good one.


 i shoot that on 9 lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 18, 2011)

mr west said:


> Just got done playing GOLF shot 79. Not bad not good.LOL
> My girl id cooking in high heels and short dress could make for a fun eveninig..LOL
> have a good one.


hey im a pure novice at golf and i have balance and energy issues lmao but i am getting better. Hoping to break the ton again tomorrow[/QUOTE]

Good Luck Mr West Hittem straight.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hahahaha... only golf I play is mini golf. Lol. Never got into golf.... well... never really tried it. Maybe that's why.... hmmmmm. Lol

Oo yea. HC... think my BSB cross is female! Pretty sure I can see sum pre flowers starting at the top couple nodes. =D yeeeee yayyyyy!! Lol. Wondering how the colors gonna be.. I deff wanna clone it tho... there's purple at the start of each new leaf at the top... and the stems are just about all purple. =) should have sum nice color to her. =) ill let ya kno wen I confirm that she's a female. =)


----------



## mr west (Jul 18, 2011)

Fucking wind takes a few extra shots off ya score lol, bounced 106 balls today but only lost one lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 18, 2011)

have to say highlander of late you've been really banging out some fine porn man. that BSB looks really pretty. pink, juicy, voluptuous errr i err what were we talking about again. 

bravo man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 18, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> Hahahaha... only golf I play is mini golf. Lol. Never got into golf.... well... never really tried it. Maybe that's why.... hmmmmm. Lol
> 
> Oo yea. HC... think my BSB cross is female! Pretty sure I can see sum pre flowers starting at the top couple nodes. =D yeeeee yayyyyy!! Lol. Wondering how the colors gonna be.. I deff wanna clone it tho... there's purple at the start of each new leaf at the top... and the stems are just about all purple. =) should have sum nice color to her. =) ill let ya kno wen I confirm that she's a female. =)


That would be so cool if it was a female bro! Interested to see what the Caseyband is going to bring to the table ; !). Smoked a bowl of the BR this morning, like all living things it loses it color when it dies...the strawberry red buds are kind of a purple/black now. I'll take some bud shots of it...DST wanted to see shots of it dried and cured but I'll have to see if a 3 day cure is enough hehe



mr west said:


> Fucking wind takes a few extra shots off ya score lol, bounced 106 balls today but only lost one lol


Hey westy hows it going buddy! Things back to norml now with your op? Just topped off some BR with a couple of chunks of hash, now where's that bag of coffee haha. Thinking I'm going to need to balance this buzz out a bit lol. The Freak Brothers said that drinking beer and smoking pot is like pissing in the wind but they didna say nothing bout caffeine



Don Gin and Ton said:


> have to say highlander of late you've been really banging out some fine porn man. that BSB looks really pretty. pink, juicy, voluptuous errr i err what were we talking about again.
> 
> bravo man!


Thanks Don man!! How was your weekend...spend some time with the las? I think my shots suck (it's the lighting I need to figure out). Dark background and a lot of light on the subject maybe. Hey Chris you take some good photos, how do you do it!


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 18, 2011)

nice colours and things over here as always bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 18, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> nice colours and things over here as always bro


Thanks las, was just over at your place and your op looks spot on too man!! Hope your good, got some time off myself right now. Later bru!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 18, 2011)

I can't get over how dank that P10 looks. I think someone on here already suggested you cross that with the BR and the BSB but if not, you should!

I'll get some shots of my BSBx and Qleaner X up in here soon. They're not doing much but they probably want out of their keg cups. In a week I'll have the space to up pot them to a couple 2 gallon Smartpots.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 18, 2011)

Have yours shown sex yet. My Ice crosses are starting to, they are scheduled to be flipped some time later this week...need to go back in my journal and see what day I flipped the last crop. Getting close to 4 weeks I think. The CB is going to add height Im thinking and bud sites should stay tight to the stem. Of course there may be some wacky recessive gene in there as well. I have at least 2 distinct phenos so far, with one that looks to be a combination of the two!

House smells like pot today haha more so than usual. Livers pot to be exact! Stinky stinky but in a good way...not a bad yeild either. Day 58 and the trics were getting close to half amber. Bonging a parfait of hash and DOG while I'm trimming. Puts ya in a nice place real quick 

Later bro : !)


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 18, 2011)

No mine haven't started to show any sex yet. Here's the C4x. I'll get some shots of the other 2 when I transplant them.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks Don man!! How was your weekend...spend some time with the las? I think my shots suck (it's the lighting I need to figure out). Dark background and a lot of light on the subject maybe. Hey Chris you take some good photos, how do you do it!


how do lad!? I had a great weekend thanks man. went to an outdoor activity place called Go Ape, all zip wires and obstacles in the tree tops. like 40 ft up. nothing for you i bet! but I felt like a squirrel... got home & made beefburgers for the crew and drank 4 bottles of gin between 5. smoked the hookah with a little special shisha mix while i lost horrendously at backgammon. recovered the next day. 

how bout yaself man? 

re the photo's i find it best to take them in a low lit or even dark room with the flash on.  i also have an antishake autofocus though haha man my cam is old and knacked but they take some decent snaps.
*fujipix finepix f40fd*


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 19, 2011)

mr west said:


> milf alert


................


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 19, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> No mine haven't started to show any sex yet. Here's the C4x. I'll get some shots of the other 2 when I transplant them.


Hey CLove hows it going bro. That C-4 x Caseyband looks real nice....tie the two tall tops down for a week and let the other two catch up maybe? Here's a shot of the C-4 at less than 8 weeks, give you an idea of what the sb (stoner barbie) keeper cut looks like ; !) Need to find some pics of the Caseyband, I have some at 4 weeks so I could take a shot of them


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks beautiful HC.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Looks beautiful HC.


Thanks bru! I have two clones of her that are going through a reveg period. That cut stood head and shoulders above all of the other C-4 phenotypes. Chimera said that he used a very potent Cotton Candy as the mum and the pops is Shiskaberry. She's very tasty, very potent, finishes quick and yield is above average. Another one that is frosty as fook!

Later man. Hey I'll have those pics of the finished Black Rose in a few!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

aye she's a stunner alright


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Nice stuff HC, lets see some pics when it is cured and dry?? Hope you enjoyed the shake of milkyness. Peace, DST


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 19, 2011)

set another plate, i'm on my way


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 19, 2011)

Mornin' bud. This week is chop week. Think I finally figured out what was going on with my Cal/Mg... seems I wasn't getting all the H20 outta the bottom of my saucers with my fookin' turkey baster (ghetto, I know), and I think I've been battling a bit of root rot down there without even knowing it. Time to upgrade to some bigger saucers, and rig it all up Bobo style. I think my CalMg was getting cut off bc of said rot, sending it all downhill... well, not totally. But, yeah. 

Hey, at least I know now, right?

Black Rose is lookin' off the hook brosef  Hope you're havin' a good rest week


----------



## Psychild (Jul 19, 2011)

The last pic made me slobber on my keyboard O.O!!!!!!!!!!! omg it's so pretty &#8730;

You wouldn't happen to have the full size version of that picture would you?? It would make a great wallpaper.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 19, 2011)

Mother of all thats fucking holy! those are tight mang! very sexy MILFs


----------



## DST (Jul 19, 2011)

Is that a chewy sugar sweet you got that bud stuck in HC? lol, fruit pastilles we call em.

Very shexy bag appeal, yesh!?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's just because my DOG jar is a bit low and that was the best bud I could find lol. I was just posting the two of them together to show the similarities since they are both a Headband pheno. My Qleaner jar is even lower haha.
> 
> Hey aeviaanah speakind of the Qleaner....she was the only sativa out of 5 Qleaner phenotypes and because of the lemony taste I presume it's a Jacks Cleaner pheno and that would also be were it gets it awesome potency. This cut beat out all of 4 of my sativa Vortex cuts for a spot in my garden...better taste, buds are tighter and potency is better...very strong up high. I have a Lemon Qleaner and some Caseybands a few weeks in or so, I'll post a pic of them together for you.
> 
> Black Sour Bubbles are in the sink today getting flushed. They start coming down later this week too. Those pics really did not do them justice, I don't even want to chop them they look so fuking good lol ; !)


 Hey hows it goin man...internet has been down since saturday night. thanks for the information on those strains. i am starting to get anxiety with the sativa type highs...not that i wont smoke a sativa but most of them give me anxiety. which of the seeds that i have are more prone for indica phenos? im lookin for a couchlock. man we came out fat at the nutrient expo...


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey CLove hows it going bro. That C-4 x Caseyband looks real nice....tie the two tall tops down for a week and let the other two catch up maybe? Here's a shot of the C-4 at less than 8 weeks, give you an idea of what the sb (stoner barbie) keeper cut looks like ; !) Need to find some pics of the Caseyband, I have some at 4 weeks so I could take a shot of them


 stoner barbie keeper cut eh? is this from the user here on riu? the master kush i got (that was bred with gdp and twes) was from her. anyone know where she got that? it has been a killer strain so far.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 19, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> set another plate, i'm on my way


Your always welcome my friend and there is plenty of room!



Bobotrank said:


> Mornin' bud. This week is chop week. Think I finally figured out what was going on with my Cal/Mg... seems I wasn't getting all the H20 outta the bottom of my saucers with my fookin' turkey baster (ghetto, I know), and I think I've been battling a bit of root rot down there without even knowing it. Time to upgrade to some bigger saucers, and rig it all up Bobo style. I think my CalMg was getting cut off bc of said rot, sending it all downhill... well, not totally. But, yeah.
> 
> Hey, at least I know now, right?
> 
> Black Rose is lookin' off the hook brosef  Hope you're havin' a good rest week


Ah yeah I can picture that...mj dunna like wet feet...and run-off is pretty vital to get rid of any build up. Since your running organic though it's prolly more of a wet feet issue. Just wait till your next grow with all of these little kinks worked out : !)



Psychild said:


> The last pic made me slobber on my keyboard O.O!!!!!!!!!!! omg it's so pretty &#8730;
> 
> You wouldn't happen to have the full size version of that picture would you?? It would make a great wallpaper.


Yeah man that nug is pretty purty huh...or is it purty pretty hehe



Dizzle Frost said:


> Mother of all thats fucking holy! those are tight mang! very sexy MILFs


Thanks for the good vibes dizzle my fizzle!! 



DST said:


> Is that a chewy sugar sweet you got that bud stuck in HC? lol, fruit pastilles we call em.
> 
> Very shexy bag appeal, yesh!?


Gum drops Mr Bond...gum drops 



aeviaanah said:


> Hey hows it goin man...internet has been down since saturday night. thanks for the information on those strains. i am starting to get anxiety with the sativa type highs...not that i wont smoke a sativa but most of them give me anxiety. which of the seeds that i have are more prone for indica phenos? im lookin for a couchlock. man we came out fat at the nutrient expo...
> 
> stoner barbie keeper cut eh? is this from the user here on riu? the master kush i got (that was bred with gdp and twes) was from her. anyone know where she got that? it has been a killer strain so far.


Man do I have just the thing for you aeviaanah. I got hooked up with some Romulan seeds to breed and keep the line going....it's called the jdb cut and sounds like just what your looking forward. My chick is tugging at me to get going but I'll talk to you tomorrow. I took some pics of the Caseyband at 4 weeks into flower for you too. I'll post them up tomorrow as well.

Catch ya later

ps yupper, I named it after barbie


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 19, 2011)

Sounds like the little bird is gonna be droppin Rom bombs!


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 20, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Sounds like the little bird is gonna be droppin Rom bombs!


hahahhahaha my favorite kind of bird!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 20, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> hahahhahaha my favorite kind of bird!!!


 Bluebird of happiness is mine!

Here is a couple of shots of the Caseyband in early stages of flower...




13 days later


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 20, 2011)

Looking Good and BIG HC. Thats Black sour creation ya got going looks tastie!!!! Looking Great as always my friend. Have a great day!

Guess I better go start trimming, oh wait, I got a trim machine..LOL..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 20, 2011)

Let me kno when the fairy gets there HC.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 20, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Looking Good and BIG HC. Thats Black sour creation ya got going looks tastie!!!! Looking Great as always my friend. Have a great day!
> 
> Guess I better go start trimming, oh wait, I got a trim machine..LOL..


Arghhhhhh,,,,,,,,,rub it in lol  trying to uncross my eyes but not having much luck lol



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Let me kno when the fairy gets there HC.


For sure! I'm on my way up to the posty in a few to get a bunch of bubble lopes as a matter of fact. Then hiding out inside with the ac for the rest of this scorcher hehe


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> For sure! I'm on my way up to the posty in a few to get a bunch of bubble lopes as a matter of fact. Then hiding out inside with the ac for the rest of this scorcher hehe


That sounds exciting! Ha for us at least!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 20, 2011)

Dude what a beatiful bud, you know HC I'd hit for another 50 a Z for that shit...LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 20, 2011)

TIMBER!!!!!!!

Exrtemely nice on the palate and with BOGS special Bubba Kush making up the bubble genes, it has a very strong stone to it. A couple of rips and your forgetting that you have a bong going somewhere. That's one of the barameters that I use to gage the strength of a strain lol, and with a yeild that is more than my high yielding commercial strain Calizhar....could this BSB be the holy grail : ?)

Black sour Bubble from the Cave!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 20, 2011)

looks absolutely lush that fella  really fat gooey looking colas.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 20, 2011)

those are super sexy!


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 21, 2011)

fuckin BEAUTIFUL man!!!!!!!! need sum help??


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2011)

I offer my lungs up as a sacrifice to them baby's


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> I offer my lungs up as a sacrifice to them baby's


I offer my 1st born lol, jk>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2011)

mr west said:


> I offer my 1st born lol, jk>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Hahahahahahaha brilliant


----------



## mr west (Jul 21, 2011)

lol obviously once its born lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 21, 2011)

Four DOGs and 9 unsexed Ice x Caseyband got flipped a few days ago, here's a shot of my next lb, whoops I mean my next run ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 21, 2011)

And here are the first pics of my new creation, which is as yet unnamed...Ice x Caseyband (Casey Jones x Headband). Two distinct phenotypes, on the left pheno #1 is taller and with the budsites close to the stalk. Pheno #2 has very pronounced sawtooth leaves, branches out nicely and is fairly well stacked. They all have preflowers and early indications point to 3 females total.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 21, 2011)

I always come on here thinking i'll say hullo to Mr HC and then just get rather blown away, don't want to dilute the goodness with unnecessary posts. Ends up being nowt but me scrolling down liking most all posts.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 21, 2011)

That was just the nudge I needed Tip Top 




tip top toker said:


> I always come on here thinking i'll say hullo to Mr HC and then just get rather blown away, don't want to dilute the goodness with unnecessary posts. Ends up being nowt but me scrolling down liking most all posts.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 21, 2011)

That is some serious dank right there HC! I need to get crankin on my BSB! Her and her Qleaner sister transplant on Sunday so I'm hoping for a big growth spurt out of them!


----------



## DST (Jul 21, 2011)

YAY!!! Gum Drops.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 21, 2011)

damn HC! another full porno spread..LOViN IT!


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's dank jim but not as we know it


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 21, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> That is some serious dank right there HC! I need to get crankin on my BSB! Her and her Qleaner sister transplant on Sunday so I'm hoping for a big growth spurt out of them!


I'm sure you will get a good growth spurt once they are able to stretch their legs a bit  They must be ready to show their little private parts, aren't they? Keeping my fingers crossed that they are females!

Heat index is in the low 100s and I have to run my dog over to the vets for his yearly exam. I have been hiding out in the ac all day so it's going to feel even hotter haha. Later man!


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 21, 2011)

yeaaa mannnn this fuckin heat is rediculous!!!! its 106 where im at... ughhh fuckin blowssss! im tryna root these clones... and the last week has been 90s and up.. and i got no ac in my room.. soo its been hot as hell in my room with the heat and the light too. sucks. cant w8 for cooler temps!! btw that bsb looks awesome man.. it sounds like it could replace the calizahr for sure! glad to see youve found urself a strain u like that much! maybe u should cross a lil floja with it at sum point... see what that could create.. a bsb with pink and dark purple hues.... mmmmmm. i cant wait to flower my bsb cross. all the stems are such a nice purple color.. they look cool. wanna take a clone or 2 b4 i flower it tho. cuz i think she'll be a keeper... and after wat i heard u say. about urs... deff think itll b worth keepin around. =D


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah Chris this is a killer heat wave for sure, more than just a few deaths. I have to keep 2 of my rooms climate controlled and with an ac in the liv rm that makes 3 running most of the time. Must be tough without one bro, should break soon. I'm thinking that a calizhar and bsb mix could have potential....they each would contribute. The zhar finishes quick (7.5 wks), above average yeilds of rock hard frosty buds and the bsb is above average yield of potent red buds that finish in 8.5 - 9 wks. 

I'll let you know when the bird lands buddy. Later!


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah Chris this is a killer heat wave for sure, more than just a few deaths. I have to keep 2 of my rooms climate controlled and with an ac in the liv rm that makes 3 running most of the time. Must be tough without one bro, should break soon. I'm thinking that a calizhar and bsb mix could have potential....they each would contribute. The zhar finishes quick (7.5 wks), above average yeilds of rock hard frosty buds and the bsb is above average yield of potent red buds that finish in 8.5 - 9 wks.
> 
> I'll let you know when the bird lands buddy. Later!


yeaa u kno wat i was gonna say that u should cross teh zahr and bsb.. but you already got that idea. lol. awww man i bet that would be KILLER!! im in love with that BSB tho man... fuckin beautiful


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 21, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa u kno wat i was gonna say that u should cross teh zahr and bsb.. but you already got that idea. lol. awww man i bet that would be KILLER!! im in love with that BSB tho man... fuckin beautiful


Up to my elbows in those gooey colas this evening (watching 2.5 Men)...these girls are an absolute breeze to trim too. Possibly the easiest strain 

Hey bro, Wilfred is on tonight! Hope your staying cool!


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Up to my elbows in those gooey colas this evening (watching 2.5 Men)...these girls are an absolute breeze to trim too. Possibly the easiest strain
> 
> Hey bro, Wilfred is on tonight! Hope your staying cool!



hahaha. i was just watchin that show as well. hahaha. love that show!! and damn.. sounds liked the hoky grail for sure man!!

and thanks for the reminder!!! i completely forgot!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 21, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> hahaha. i was just watchin that show as well. hahaha. love that show!! and damn.. sounds liked the hoky grail for sure man!!
> 
> and thanks for the reminder!!! i completely forgot!!!


No problem haha! And the BSB that I just took down is the one that I seeded with the BSB male pollen and she is full of large very dark seeds! And the buds are so chunky there looks like plenty to smoke off of them too  Averaging a little over an oz/sq ft/plant with these gems!

Just loaded a bong of hash for Wilfred lol : !)


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> No problem haha! And the BSB that I just took down is the one that I seeded with the BSB male pollen and she is full of large very dark seeds! And the buds are so chunky there looks like plenty to smoke off of them too  Averaging a little over an oz/sq ft/plant with these gems!
> 
> Just loaded a bong of hash for Wilfred lol : !)


wait u seeded one of the BSB's with BSB male?? wen did u do that!? lol i had no idea... thats awesome tho.... OVER 1oz/sq ft damnn. i would love that... im scrapin together roaches to smoke for wifred.. runnin loww... obviously. ahahha. hopin to sample the Bastard Bubba sooooon!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 21, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> wait u seeded one of the BSB's with BSB male?? wen did u do that!? lol i had no idea... thats awesome tho.... OVER 1oz/sq ft damnn. i would love that... im scrapin together roaches to smoke for wifred.. runnin loww... obviously. ahahha. hopin to sample the Bastard Bubba sooooon!


Bro I would lop the top of that Bubba cola off and let the rest go longer. It's plenty done, especially with a qtr or more ambers. Oh yeah and regarding the seeded bsb...I dropped plenty of hints, not sure who picked up on it though. Black Sour Bubble seeds will be available soon but unfortunately not through the seed fairy


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 21, 2011)

Right on, dont know where she got that master kush eh? wherever it came from, it sure added some nice genetics to a few plants including mendocino purp, grandady and trainwreck x earlyskunk...Nice pics of the casey band....let me know about that couch lock rom. pm me brotha. that bsb is lookin great, heavy stone must be commin from bubba. this is why i have kept my pre 98 for so long, she is a nice heavy stone. what nutrient lineup you use anyway?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey hey brosef, did the deed last night and chopped them all. Quite a bit better than last time in terms of yield... I'm liking that.

Man all those colas are lookin' dank man. I'm thinking of running smaller pots this next time around, and doing something similar in terms of double tops. We will see. . . depends on what I end up running in the end, I guess. Just picked up a Sweet Tooth cut today, btw... It's a BB x Grapefruit cross that is supposed to be nuts, and finishes about the same time as the Cheese. Now just to see which one of these C4's come out fem!

Stay cool bro. I'll catch ya on the flip.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 21, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Right on, dont know where she got that master kush eh? wherever it came from, it sure added some nice genetics to a few plants including mendocino purp, grandady and trainwreck x earlyskunk...Nice pics of the casey band....let me know about that couch lock rom. pm me brotha. that bsb is lookin great, heavy stone must be commin from bubba. this is why i have kept my pre 98 for so long, she is a nice heavy stone. what nutrient lineup you use anyway?


I do have an idea where she got it from,but not 100% soo...possibly from what's his face over at his site that she hangs at now. And I use Cornucopia man! Google it. I also use a few other things, one of which is called Synergy as a bio calalyst




Bobotrank said:


> Hey hey brosef, did the deed last night and chopped them all. Quite a bit better than last time in terms of yield... I'm liking that.
> 
> Man all those colas are lookin' dank man. I'm thinking of running smaller pots this next time around, and doing something similar in terms of double tops. We will see. . . depends on what I end up running in the end, I guess. Just picked up a Sweet Tooth cut today, btw... It's a BB x Grapefruit cross that is supposed to be nuts, and finishes about the same time as the Cheese. Now just to see which one of these C4's come out fem!
> 
> Stay cool bro. I'll catch ya on the flip.


That Sweet Tooth is actually one of Chimeras creations but he let it go. I think the BB is the male in that cross isn't it. He sell his own version of it under a different name...just Grapefruit x BB I think. Has potential for good yield and quick finish if you get the right pheno.

Yeah I heard you chopped man, I'll look in your thread tomorrow...getting late and my chick is coming over real quick lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 22, 2011)

easy trim, high yield, knockout potency, now if it could only give you a blowey and a beer after you could marry that stuff  







looks damn tasty bro.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> easy trim, high yield, knockout potency, now if it could only give you a blowey and a beer after you could marry that stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahahaha... aww man. i think i would marry her anywayzz. lol. and yeaa i actually did chop the top of the bastard bubba and im lettin the rest go a lil longer. =) and awww that was the creation u were talkin about!!!!?? lol. aww i got 1/2 of it. i was determined to find out which new creation it was.... LOVE the looks of those BSB's tho man.. very impressive. color looks fuckin awesome!! and barely any leaves.... i needa get me sum of this! oo yea. i took a few pics of the BSB cross. ill postem in 1 sec


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 22, 2011)

lookjin pretty good ehhh? =) like the color of the stem.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 22, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> View attachment 1701453View attachment 1701454View attachment 1701455View attachment 1701456
> 
> 
> lookjin pretty good ehhh? =) like the color of the stem.


Walka fookin walka bro, that baby looks great! Wonderful structure...buds will be tight to the stalk like the bsb, don't see to much Caseyband in it at this point. Pot the bitch up man....if you want to increase your yield, get that root ball as big as you can. I don't remember what you use for nutes and soil but those bottom leaves should not be yellowing like that, she's sucking up the N from the looks of it. That one might be hard to clone with no branching and I don't think I would pinch it to stimulate side growth, I would take the top 4 " or so and use that as a cutting. You'll end up with 2 nice tops and maybe some side branching for additional clones.

Thanks for the pics Chris, have a good one! Got your pm...appreciate it bro!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 22, 2011)

im sexing my bsb cross now. structure is just like that.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 22, 2011)

Mines a little less "stout" compared to chb and tryna's. Maybe more sativa pheno? Or maybe I need more veg light! I'll throw some shots up of her in a couple days. Moms gonna be in town soon so I may not be around for a bit.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey peeps what's going on! The bluebird of happiness and ganja love is making the rounds so I just wanted to give you all a heads up to keep your eye to the sky and give her a soft landing ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey there stoneyluv! I feel eyes on the back of my head,,,or maybe trying to get into my head lol. Thanks for all of the likes bro, or sis!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey Man just stoppin by to check out some juicy bud. Gal on her way havin a RIP and hit o hash and off to dinner. Have a great weekend


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey peeps what's going on! The bluebird of happiness and ganja love is making the rounds so I just wanted to give you all a heads up to keep your eye to the sky and give her a soft landing ; !)


u r the fuckin man!! =)


----------



## Psychild (Jul 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Bro I would lop the top of that Bubba cola off and let the rest go longer. It's plenty done, especially with a qtr or more ambers. Oh yeah and regarding the seeded bsb...I dropped plenty of hints, not sure who picked up on it though. Black Sour Bubble seeds will be available soon but unfortunately not through the seed fairy


 I'll definitely buy some when they're available &#8730;&#8730;


----------



## stoneyluv (Jul 22, 2011)

Great thread man!! I spent the entire day reading most of it. read the 1st 100 pages then skipped a 100, then read the rest... I'm sure this is old news to ya, but that black rose and p10 are the nicest looking buds I've seen!!! The way you run your selective breeding matches is fantastic and simply inspiring!!!

I am subbed for sure. can't wait to see what in the future!!!



sorry about the eerie feeling.... I was busy reading the old stuff!!!!! I read slow... hahahaha

rep for the great thread!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 22, 2011)

Right on, havent heard of cornucopia but i have ran across synergy.


----------



## ghb (Jul 23, 2011)

get your shit together and start a seedbank already, i know you are all about the love but seriously, that BSB needs to be put about! looks awesome


----------



## rasclot (Jul 23, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> easy trim, high yield, knockout potency, now if it could only give you a blowey and a beer after you could marry that stuff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


u know this!!! tasty as fuck! n subd ras


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 23, 2011)

ghb said:


> get your shit together and start a seedbank already, i know you are all about the love but seriously, that BSB needs to be put about! looks awesome


Whats going on ghb, long time. My gear will be available through Breeders Boutique very very soon soooo......

Top of the mornin to yall! Second cup of coffee and one hit of some nicely cured Caseyband and I'm feeling goooood!! You can taste the diesel in the Headband quite nicely now and you can smell it when you crack the jar  I have been sitting on this little headstash of CB for about a month letting it get a good cure on and all I can say is that it was well worth the wait! I had a nice male in the original group of seeds that I had, so I was able to make some seeds....not enough to be available commercially but enough for me to find a good male and make more!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 23, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> Great thread man!! I spent the entire day reading most of it. read the 1st 100 pages then skipped a 100, then read the rest... I'm sure this is old news to ya, but that black rose and p10 are the nicest looking buds I've seen!!! The way you run your selective breeding matches is fantastic and simply inspiring!!!
> 
> I am subbed for sure. can't wait to see what in the future!!!
> 
> ...


Hey there Stoney, I'm taking down the last 3 BSB today...I think they are done plumping up lol. They are the 3 biggest and at 9 weeks the trics are at half amber which is a bit more than than I like but I had to wait till they were done hulking up. These will average an easy 1.5 oz per sq ft/plant!

Very cool that you read my journal bro, I like that a lot...glad you enjoyed it : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 23, 2011)

What up Rasclot! It's been a little quiet around here lately but there is usually something going on lol, feel free to post up any pics of your girls bro!

Ah shit, the sun just came out. Time to head from the porch to the ac haha. Later buddy!


----------



## rasclot (Jul 23, 2011)

yeah will do mate not much to see at the min only been in flowering for 1week or so peace ras


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2011)

hey hc, jus nipped home from my ums cat sitting weekend and see that out of 4 more jdb roms ii planted the other day i have 2 up and nodding, which is kinda shocking to me with what u and cof have said bout em


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> hey hc, jus nipped home from my ums cat sitting weekend and see that out of 4 more jdb roms ii planted the other day i have 2 up and nodding, which is kinda shocking to me with what u and cof have said bout em


Looks like you'll have your side of the world covered lol, better hope you get a male though! I haven't heard about anyone else's Romulans...I know cof chose close to half a dozen growers to breed the strain spread the love...I got 9 pacs out to peeps so far.


----------



## mr west (Jul 23, 2011)

cool as new boots. well ill either do rom rom or rom chron or chron rom lol, or a combination


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 23, 2011)

how bout this fuckn weather!! it was 106 out yesterday... now its thundering/lightning adn raining..... only in new england..... which is why they say if u dont like the weather in new england just wait a day. lol. stay safe maneee. keep losin power... tryna play Mass Effect on my xbox and anytime i get anywhere far... fuckin lose power!!


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> cool as new boots. well ill either do rom rom or rom chron or chron rom lol, or a combination


just so ya kno ur sig sais Breedres Boutique.. not breeders. hahaha. common stoner move... i got a thread "whos got the frostiest buds)... adn just realized a few months ago.. it sais Fostiest... not FRostiest. hahaha. even my screename... its supposed to be CJB.... but i was high as hell wen i created it... and accidently put cHb.... wish there was a way to change it without makin a new name


----------



## ghb (Jul 23, 2011)

see, i've missed all this while i have been away.

breeders boutique looks sweet, it's about time man, you can make a lot more selling seeds than you can flowers.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 23, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> how bout this fuckn weather!! it was 106 out yesterday... now its thundering/lightning adn raining..... only in new england..... which is why they say if u dont like the weather in new england just wait a day. lol. stay safe maneee. keep losin power... tryna play Mass Effect on my xbox and anytime i get anywhere far... fuckin lose power!!


So Chris, you still did not get my mystery cross yet,,,hint your on the wrong track, you must have misread something. This new baby should have uber market appeal 



ghb said:


> see, i've missed all this while i have been away.
> 
> breeders boutique looks sweet, it's about time man, you can make a lot more selling seeds than you can flowers.


Really ; ?) I would have to unload A LOT of seeds then but thanks for the good vibes!


----------



## stoneyluv (Jul 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there Stoney, I'm taking down the last 3 BSB today...I think they are done plumping up lol. They are the 3 biggest and at 9 weeks the trics are at half amber which is a bit more than than I like but I had to wait till they were done hulking up. These will average an easy 1.5 oz per sq ft/plant!
> 
> Very cool that you read my journal bro, I like that a lot...glad you enjoyed it : !)


It sounds like you have a busy day ahead of you!!! can't wait to see some pics of that harvest!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey hey, hope all is well. Just getting started over here... where's my coffee?!? heh heh lol have a good one brother


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 23, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> how bout this fuckn weather!! it was 106 out yesterday... now its thundering/lightning adn raining..... only in new england..... which is why they say if u dont like the weather in new england just wait a day. lol. stay safe maneee. keep losin power... tryna play Mass Effect on my xbox and anytime i get anywhere far... fuckin lose power!!


 same here...than it rained for 3 hours....power kept goin down here to....it was so hot i thought it was gonna rain fire yest lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 23, 2011)

similar weather to what I'm having at the moment just not to quite that extreme, we're getting real nice hot days with 93% odd humidity, and then come 4pm an almighty rainstorm.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey TT. Supposed to be trimming up the last of the BSB but totally enthralled in the movie Casino Royal. Shit is just sitting on the table in front of me lol. Read the Ian Fleming Novel when I was a kid but hadn't seen the movie...thinking it's the most well made Bond movie I have seen! Don't know how Craig get's the chicks though cause he's homely as fook haha


----------



## ghb (Jul 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> So Chris, you still did not get my mystery cross yet,,,hint your on the wrong track, you must have misread something. This new baby should have uber market appeal
> 
> 
> 
> Really ; ?) I would have to unload A LOT of seeds then but thanks for the good vibes!


 
i'm sure once people try your gear they will start selling well, you can make over twenty thousand dollars from seeded female plant if you can manage to sell all the seeds, as you say though, it may take a while.

i hope this little project goes well man, i'll be trying some of these beans for sure.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 23, 2011)

Aren't quite a few of them once you strip away the celebrity veneer  He has weird eyes in my opinion  i keep meaning to watch it but i generally get put of by the idea of 2 hour films. I've no trimming to do for another 3 weeks at least fortunately, although i've been doing my plant work to the formular 1 to be quite enjoyable to a degree. I just filleted myself off a sea bream, grill time, accompanied by a strawberry cider


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 23, 2011)

Huge Bond fan here, and Casino Royale is definitely premo. Love that Aston Martin!


----------



## Psychild (Jul 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Looks like you'll have your side of the world covered lol, better hope you get a male though! I haven't heard about anyone else's Romulans...I know cof chose close to half a dozen growers to breed the strain spread the love...I got 9 pacs out to peeps so far.


 Mine's still trucking a long....it's been forever since my last seed was planted, so I kind of forget how long it takes them to take off. Hopefully mine should be soon. It almost to it's second set after 2 weeks?? >< Lol Could just be my high temps in the veg box :/




Highlanders cave said:


> So Chris, you still did not get my mystery cross yet,,,hint your on the wrong track, you must have misread something. This new baby should have uber market appeal
> 
> Really ; ?) I would have to unload A LOT of seeds then but thanks for the good vibes!


 Is it the Black Sour Calizhar??

I can't imagine bud making more money than seeds! Even at $5 a seed, plus $5 for shipping, one plant can get you atleast $750 fully pollenated, huh? Save up some extra cash and get a house or apt. in Canada, and have all the money sent there....Even though you live in the united states, as long as you aren't receiving payment here, you can't get in trouble here. &#8730;&#8730; Lol But seriously, from the looks of your plants, I'm pretty sure most people on the web would pay "average" prices at the least for your seeds.


----------



## streets (Jul 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> The Blueberry smells like you would not believe, has strong potency and the high is euphoric and very similiar to the breeders description.
> 
> In the budroom this round are (this journal will help me remember things as I never right anything down) 6 BB, 4 Qleaner (indica). 1 Void, 1 sativa Qleaner, 3 bagseed and a small 12 plant sog of the indica Qleaner.
> 
> ...


wow your really trimming the bottoms of these plants off... what are you getting off each plant?? considering u took 70-80% off, from the looks of it, i would think the harvest weight would suffer?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 23, 2011)

ghb said:


> i'm sure once people try your gear they will start selling well, you can make over twenty thousand dollars from seeded female plant if you can manage to sell all the seeds, as you say though, it may take a while.
> 
> i hope this little project goes well man, i'll be trying some of these beans for sure.


Glad you swung thru ghb, hadn't heard from ya in a while! Move over big name breeders, HC is getting in the game! Thanks for the good vibes bro!





tip top toker said:


> Aren't quite a few of them once you strip away the celebrity veneer  He has weird eyes in my opinion  i keep meaning to watch it but i generally get put of by the idea of 2 hour films. I've no trimming to do for another 3 weeks at least fortunately, although i've been doing my plant work to the formular 1 to be quite enjoyable to a degree. I just filleted myself off a sea bream, grill time, accompanied by a strawberry cider


Ah shit that's too funny...your right , his eyes are weird lol. A bit steely! I would def recommend it though man and its closer to 3 hrs than 2 

Your dinner sounded awesome man, lot better than taco meat and sour cream haha. Pickins were slim and didn't feel like going out lol.



ColoradoLove said:


> Huge Bond fan here, and Casino Royale is definitely premo. Love that Aston Martin!


It all fell into place...had the time, a nice buzz going and was able to get right into it. Well made and intense. And then the sequal was on! Quantam Solace



Psychild said:


> Mine's still trucking a long....it's been forever since my last seed was planted, so I kind of forget how long it takes them to take off. Hopefully mine should be soon. It almost to it's second set after 2 weeks?? >< Lol Could just be my high temps in the veg box :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's it going Psychild...no, but that would be an interesting cross,,,,might add height and more color to the Calizhar! Hope your plant does well man...I germed 24 last weekend and now I have 24 tiny seedlings. Hey the mystery seeds will be done in 3 or 4 weeks...another hint hehe



streets said:


> wow your really trimming the bottoms of these plants off... what are you getting off each plant?? considering u took 70-80% off, from the looks of it, i would think the harvest weight would suffer?


Hey Streets long time. It depends on the plant but generally the bottom third to the bottom half getting trimmed in my garden. I don't think I took off quite as much as you think on those, but the weight was prolly an ave of 1.25 oz to 1.5 oz per plant. I look at my grow more like how much per sq ft rather than how per plant. It was an ok haul ; !).

Man I'm beat...going to be an early night. Later all!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 23, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey hey, hope all is well. Just getting started over here... where's my coffee?!? heh heh lol have a good one brother


Brobo! Missed your post man lol! You and your hottie get your crop all trimmed up this weekend : ?) Time for some new strains  

Talk to ya tomorrow man.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ah shit that's too funny...your right , his eyes are weird lol. A bit steely! I would def recommend it though man and its closer to 3 hrs than 2
> 
> Your dinner sounded awesome man, lot better than taco meat and sour cream haha. Pickins were slim and didn't feel like going out lol.
> 
> ...


3 hours, crickey, i've seen it once, and i love it, and that would explain why i've not watched it since, i've a 1080p copy lying around as well. I honestly think i could have some form of attention disorder, can't even watch a television episode without having an internet window open randomly clicking and reading things.

Sea bream was lovely  and a bit of a luxuary, £5 for essentially a few good mouthfuls, next on my list is cheesey salsa chicken fajitas, although again, £4 for the chicken breasts of dubious quality, food is expensive! 

I also have a large suspicion that half of my life problems could simply be solved by finding an alternate strain that works for me  always left searching for that high while smoking cheese.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 24, 2011)

Hey there TT...that's why I like to switch up strains, different highs for different times of the day or just if your in the mood for something else. My Blueberry is a favorite for a lot of people for it's strong euphoric high, not to mention it taste and smells like bazzoka joe bubble gum only 10x stronger. Had to run up to the store this am, was out of half and half for my coffee . Little scarey how much of that shit I drink haha. Bachelor weekend for me!! My chick was in a wedding yesterday and is working a double at the pizza parlor down the road. Bout the only time I'm going to see her is when I go upstairs and wake her up real nice ; !)

Later man, have a great day!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah, my space and stealth requirements (which i fail at) have made growing a bit of a pain, onedya i'll be at the stage where i have multiple strains at a time though  I don't drink coffee ever, don't understand the stuff  I've nowt much doing today, friend said he'd call in the morning but that has come and gone now so i think i might say fuck him, go buy a bag of burgers and watch the German Grand Prix and get mashed if i can


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 24, 2011)

Nursery and vegging area



4 of these are cofs Uber Kush x Deep Blue and the other 20 are Calizhar x Caseyband. 100% germ rate!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 24, 2011)

"Area" my big hairy foot, that's a whole room if i ever saw one!


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there TT...that's why I like to switch up strains, different highs for different times of the day or just if your in the mood for something else. My Blueberry is a favorite for a lot of people for it's strong euphoric high, not to mention it taste and smells like bazzoka joe bubble gum only 10x stronger. Had to run up to the store this am, was out of half and half for my coffee . Little scarey how much of that shit I drink haha. Bachelor weekend for me!! My chick was in a wedding yesterday and is working a double at the pizza parlor down the road. Bout the only time I'm going to see her is when I go upstairs and wake her up real nice ; !)
> 
> 
> Later man, have a great day!


heyyy..... iu wanna send sum of that 1/2 adn 1/2 my way?? =) lol. im out too. im pissed!! just made a nice big pot of coffee... poured a nice big cup.... then realized i had no 1/2 and 1/2..... ughhh.. on to the powder cream i guess... =/


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 24, 2011)

I got my cam yesterday. So i'm guessing u should see yours by monday. Peace


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 24, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> heyyy..... iu wanna send sum of that 1/2 adn 1/2 my way?? =) lol. im out too. im pissed!! just made a nice big pot of coffee... poured a nice big cup.... then realized i had no 1/2 and 1/2..... ughhh.. on to the powder cream i guess... =/


Doesn't that suck big time lol. I can't even stand milk in my coffee! At least you had some powdered to start your engine haha!

Boy was I pissed a few minutes ago....was bringing my cloning chamber out on the porch and bumped it on the counter and dumped 40ish mostly unmarked cuttings on the ground. I knew what was what by the way they were positioned in the chamber. All friggen mixed together, I was able to sort the kushes out but 3 different Grape Ape x Hashberry phenos and all of the Cheeseberry Haze were mixed together. Bit of a set back on the Grape Ape cross.


----------



## rasclot (Jul 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nursery and vegging area
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck me ur living with ur plants lol


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 24, 2011)

I'll have to ask it as googles being a nobber, what in heck is half and half? half cream half milk? or? ummm? 

I'm nowhere near the scale you are HC, but even when just potting up a couple of seeds or clones or whatever, i have to name em as i go, my short term memory has never been all that, and i can forget what is what prettyrapidly, i'd have a hard time telling you what is in my veg tent and i only potted em up yesterday


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 24, 2011)

Nah Rasclot, I got a big old farmhouse lol,,,those girls get the haunted bedroom all to themselves, noone goes in there my girls are guarded by the spirits that haunt this house (haunt does not mean bad). My greatgrandmother sold cut flowers during the deppresion to help get by, she had a customer base of the most wealthy folks in the city. She died in that room...


----------



## rasclot (Jul 24, 2011)

haunted room eh maybe the spirits are talkin to em lol


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Doesn't that suck big time lol. I can't even stand milk in my coffee! At least you had some powdered to start your engine haha!
> 
> Boy was I pissed a few minutes ago....was bringing my cloning chamber out on the porch and bumped it on the counter and dumped 40ish mostly unmarked cuttings on the ground. I knew what was what by the way they were positioned in the chamber. All friggen mixed together, I was able to sort the kushes out but 3 different Grape Ape x Hashberry phenos and all of the Cheeseberry Haze were mixed together. Bit of a set back on the Grape Ape cross.


yeaa it fuckikn blowsss!! and lmao! im the SAME way!! i cannot driunk coffee without cream or 1/2 and 1/2... i just wont drink coffee if theres only milk... tastes liek shit.. as does the powder cream.. but ill drink it if i have to... i usually jsut down it like a beer adn hope it wakes me up. lol.
and awwww mannnn. that SUCKS!!!! opefully once they start flowering... u can kinda set apart which clones are growin uniform... soo at least u know wat clones are in the same batch.. adn then maybe as they flower more. u can figure out which is which? u seem to kno ur plants very very well. lol. im sure youll be able to figure out wats wat. =)

PS wat strain u think i should start next.. sum DOG kush... or the Romulans? kepe me updated on the flojas maneeee. =)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 24, 2011)

rasclot said:


> haunted room eh maybe the spirits are talkin to em lol


Haha yeah maybe when the radio is not on lol. I tend to spoil my plants 



chb444220 said:


> yeaa it fuckikn blowsss!! and lmao! im the SAME way!! i cannot driunk coffee without cream or 1/2 and 1/2... i just wont drink coffee if theres only milk... tastes liek shit.. as does the powder cream.. but ill drink it if i have to... i usually jsut down it like a beer adn hope it wakes me up. lol.
> and awwww mannnn. that SUCKS!!!! opefully once they start flowering... u can kinda set apart which clones are growin uniform... soo at least u know wat clones are in the same batch.. adn then maybe as they flower more. u can figure out which is which? u seem to kno ur plants very very well. lol. im sure youll be able to figure out wats wat. =)
> 
> PS wat strain u think i should start next.. sum DOG kush... or the Romulans? kepe me updated on the flojas maneeee. =)


Too funny about the 1/2 and 1/2! And TT your right, it's in between milk and cream.

Well, if your going to ask me what to start I would prolly say the strain that I bred, but like most everyone else...once you try DST's DOG Kush you will most certainly be hooked lol!

Man I love switching up strains! Sampling some of the Black Sour Bubble this morning, it's been a month or more since I have smoked any and it was one of my favorites! With only having been drying for 5 days it smells great, some of the taste is coming through already and after a couple of bong rips I was off bebopping to tunes watering some CBH and forgot all about finishing the bowl lol. But not totally because that's what I'm doing now hehe. BSB bongrips and rocking out to some old Police tunage

edit...oh yeah chris your Floja seeds have sprouted and will be hitting the dirt today or tomorrow ; !)


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2011)

I like that story, good to know Granny is watching over them ladies keeping them in line.

I also like the chair you can just see, obviously for HC to rest is old weary bones whilst admiring his hareem, lol.




Highlanders cave said:


> Nah Rasclot, I got a big old farmhouse lol,,,those girls get the haunted bedroom all to themselves, noone goes in there my girls are guarded by the spirits that haunt this house (haunt does not mean bad). My greatgrandmother sold cut flowers during the deppresion to help get by, she had a customer base of the most wealthy folks in the city. She died in that room...


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha yeah maybe when the radio is not on lol. I tend to spoil my plants
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol. dont ya hate wen u do that!! 4get 2 finish ur bowl!? hahaha. might try a couple C4 crosses.. cotton candy sounds Sweeeeeet! lol.

adn awesome!! lookin 4ward 2 seein wat ya can do with the floja seeds man!! postin pics up of mine right now if u wanna checkem out! =)


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 24, 2011)

DST said:


> I like that story, good to know Granny is watching over them ladies keeping them in line.
> 
> I also like the chair you can just see, obviously for HC to rest is old weary bones whilst admiring his hareem, lol.


Either that or to rest his bones after rocking out some? I spy a rather chunky music making whatsit on the floor thar


----------



## DST (Jul 24, 2011)

Fan on an upside down pot!!! the picture gets better.....


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd say the pile of CFL's is the climax of this scene


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 24, 2011)

lol, if i had a veg "room" it would be a helluva mess compared to yours hc, despite the bulbs n pot.


----------



## Psychild (Jul 24, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol, if i had a veg "room" it would be a helluva mess compared to yours hc, despite the bulbs n pot.


 Hah mine too....can't even count how many times I've accidently knocked over a plant ><


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks for the chuckles guys, right on the money with weary bones (notice I didna say old ; )

Hey Psychild, what's going on man. The LCC are dried and curing so this week I'll pull out the nicest bud from all 4 plants and see how they differ between seeded and not seeded. Both of the two seeded girls were more leafy, guess they didn't need to concentrate on their calyxs but on their leaves for additional food and light. The non seeded were pissed and put out a lot more calyxs and less leaves. They did what they could to try and get spluffed like their friends.


----------



## streets (Jul 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Streets long time. It depends on the plant but generally the bottom third to the bottom half getting trimmed in my garden. I don't think I took off quite as much as you think on those, but the weight was prolly an ave of 1.25 oz to 1.5 oz per plant. I look at my grow more like how much per sq ft rather than how per plant. It was an ok haul ; !).


thanks for the reply, do you do that even when you top your plants and train them down?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

whats good brother? cant wait to see your dried shots of the cherry 'whatever the hell its being called this week' 

i wish we had half n half over here. I love me a white russian. you guys over that side get export strength kahlua too. equal parts vodka kahlua and half n half i like heaven in a glass. 

laters man


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 25, 2011)

It's all good man! 

My daughter is coming over in a bit to work on my house. Because she's working for me this summer I'm trying to keep her busy with some work since mine dried up, which is fine for a little while but not a big while lol. Soooo had to stealth the house already this morning. 

Pics of anything you want bru but I'm not sure which one your talking about. 

Supposed to be pouring by noon, so I'll prolly take my little girl out to lunch and catch yall later on today!


----------



## mr west (Jul 25, 2011)

hope u have a nice lunch mate, what sort of meal would u be having out?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

hahah i was meaning the CC x L bru. seems everyone has a different name for it lol. enjoy your eats man


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 25, 2011)

Mornin' HC. Just droppin in to say hey. Enjoy your lunch w/ your daughter my friend. What a good guy to keep her so busy!  Catch ya later!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 25, 2011)

mr west said:


> hope u have a nice lunch mate, what sort of meal would u be having out?


I was going to take her out for bbq ribs (her fav) but decided to wait until later in the week and take my mum out with us. We ended up having rice with black bean and corn salsa and tortilla chips. She can't eat anything with gluton in it



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah i was meaning the CC x L bru. seems everyone has a different name for it lol. enjoy your eats man


You bred that puppy, it's not cc x l it's l x cc!!! I don't have a name for those yet, well kinda...it's going out this week as NL x CC with one being NL dom and the other CC dom. I'll prolly keep most of the primo nugs for myself. NL is a huge name around here so I might as well go with that then livers. Sure I can take some pics a little later man!



Bobotrank said:


> Mornin' HC. Just droppin in to say hey. Enjoy your lunch w/ your daughter my friend. What a good guy to keep her so busy!  Catch ya later!


She's going back to school in a few weeks and we had a good summer up till now so it's all pretty cool, thanks for the vibes though bro : !) First of the week for you working guys huh hehe nudge nudge hehe. Just opened both grow rooms up and shmooking some Black Sour Bubble....seems like I always have a new favorite lol

Have a great day Brobo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

Duuuuuuuude, i never had you down for the type to call it og n be pushing shwag:  just pullin ya leg buddy

hahah actually it is cherry cheese x livers as there's no male livers bro. but NL x CC sounds just dandy to me lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 25, 2011)

Mmmmmm, BBQ ribs  don't get much of that around these parts, and was in the supermarket the other day and it was £4 for a small portions worth from the butcher, bah humbug  need to get mme a cash n carry card from work.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

go to a real butcher man. 4 bar will get you a bag full.


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 25, 2011)

Nowt but expensive piss take butchers with mediocre meat around me, now i've lost me car i'm even more restricted.

All i'm thinking now is ribs, there is random irish/folk jig music coming through the window, or however it would be described, and a stupidly tantalising sticky meaty grilling smell.

This is where my whole idealist lifestyle choice comes into play, i want to live somewhere where i can make a nice lawn chair from wood and exchange it for some cuts of meat from the local farmer. I lived 5 feet from a country farm for 19 years, but that farmer was a dick! Reckon it could have been to do with my parent buying up the now million pound house he was set to inherit.. tumteetum


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

sounds like the perfect time to roll a doob nd go meet the neighbours. sucks bout your car man.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 25, 2011)

HC hows it hangin Bro...
Funny the seeds fairy stopped by today.
Thanks again!!!!!!


----------



## tip top toker (Jul 25, 2011)

That's the government for you, anything for a bit more tax money the bastards, i can't go see my family any more, whey.. Current neighbours are sound, one is a teacher and i sit outside his window with a joint and have a chat, the other's some rich fellow who's opinion was "smokes a lot of weed and listens to loud music" but he seems like a nice man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 25, 2011)

everything good hc?


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 25, 2011)

Wow... i5ts nice lookin up at the digital thermometer around my city and only seein 2 numbers rather than 3! sucks tho.. its either hott as fuck out. and humid as hell... or cool/breezy... but rainy. =\ cant wait to flower this bsb x caseyband... wanna let it get bigger tho b4 i throw it in thea... plus i still got my nirvana mini sog goin with the 12 plants. 4 diff nirvana strains.... soo thats takin up alotta room. espepcially since i still have the floja... the gorilla grape and 1/2 a bastard bubba and a full bastard bubba in the room too! lol. a lil overcrowded... but the 1/2 a bb will be down soon. and within 3 weeks everything else should be out besides the nirvana plants... dude.. that bastard bubba is kickin my assssss!! can barely stay awake!


----------



## Psychild (Jul 25, 2011)

Waddup HC? Glad to hear the experiment made it to the end....can't wait to see what the verdict is &#8730; Definitely would like to see pictures


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 25, 2011)

The bluebird of happiness and ganja love was around today, so it looks like someone's new camera is going to have to take a bunch of pics so I can see how these insanely nice genetics are going to grow. Tanks Bro!

Floja seeds are hitting the dirt now Chris, time to rock with them. All but two cracked : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 25, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Duuuuuuuude, i never had you down for the type to call it og n be pushing shwag:  just pullin ya leg buddy
> 
> hahah actually it is cherry cheese x livers as there's no male livers bro. but NL x CC sounds just dandy to me lol.


I know there was no male Livers lol! That's why it's L x CC, not the other way around. Male goes second, you know that! What kinda breeder are you hehe.


----------



## stoneyluv (Jul 25, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> The bluebird of happiness and ganja love was around today, so it looks like someone's new camera is going to have to take a bunch of pics so I can see how these insanely nice genetics are going to grow. Tanks Bro!
> 
> Floja seeds are hitting the dirt now Chris, time to rock with them. All but two cracked : !)


I just checked and i also have a couple floja seeds that cracked!! and during a surprise gift of getting the floja seeds I was also blessed with getting some of your strains HC!! and a caseyband x C4 just cracked!!! I am very grateful for the the gifts from C given by your generosity!!!! I will grow them proud!!!!! and i believe I am the only one growing these genetics with LED's. It is always great to see genetics grown in different setups.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

dibs labelling strikes again!!!!! Haha !  either way its smelly cherry or cherry blues


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 25, 2011)

Bobo to Bluebird, Bobo to Bluebird. You are clear to land. . .

>>>>> Bird safely landing <<<<<<

>>>>> Bobo opening...<<<<<<<<

Hooray!!! Thanks seed fairy. You are the shit! 

Oh what will I crack first?!??!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 25, 2011)

that calizhar caseyband sounds like a great cross...so does c4 caseyband. , which traits have been showing up with these two...

what are the genetics of black sour bubble again? black rose x bubblicious?


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 26, 2011)

stoney - I'm running a GLH panel as well! Together we grow the HC gear under LED

aeviannah - Black Rose x BOG's Sour Bubble I believe? 

HC - The seed fairy just swooped through!! I got a Rom1 and a Rom3, 2 different phenos?


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 26, 2011)

yep yep. pretty sure its black rose x sour boggle/sour bubble. =) sounds amazingggg. and im thinkin it might be 2 seperate romulan plants... seeds from each one. thtas just my guess. i was wondering the same thing wen i saw my package. hahaha


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey HC can you give us the run down on the BSB with the * and the Rom 1 and 3? 
Hope you are having a good week. 
Shock Shock I got a call for a Job... A construction Job YEAH


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 26, 2011)

** means crack those first! Lol 

Good job on the job, Hem.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 26, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Hey HC can you give us the run down on the BSB with the * and the Rom 1 and 3?
> Hope you are having a good week.
> Shock Shock I got a call for a Job... A construction Job YEAH


Hey good for you, my work has dried up lol. And in the middle of the summer too, that's never happened. Good luck hope it's a good one for you!

About a half hour before the bird took off I got your pm bro, literally minutes to spare. And there are two Romulan phenos, they are similiar but #3 is more nute sensitive. I have 5 Roms in flower that are about 4.5 wks in. I had some issues with my soil being too hot in veg so they never got very tall


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey HC brother. Hope ur having a good one. U ever stick it to those dumb clients who broke contract with you? Bastards.

So how long did you flower those Roms for? Thinking about throwing a couple outside... Hmmmm mm


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 26, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> that calizhar caseyband sounds like a great cross...so does c4 caseyband. , which traits have been showing up with these two...
> 
> what are the genetics of black sour bubble again? black rose x bubblicious?


Both the Calizhar and C-4 are some of Chimeras gear, the zhar has a good yield, hard buds, tons of frost and tons of flavor but is more of a daytime smoke. Buds stay tight as it's an indica and can be hard to clone unless topped. Very done at under 8 wks.

The C-4 was made with a very potent Cotton Candy and is one of my more potent strains and another of my favorites. It's generic heritage by region is Afghanistan, Thailand and Mexico and this one is another insanely frosty strain. It is advertised as mostly indica in stature but I find it will branch out nicely if topped and finishes in 8.5 wks.

The Caseyband that I have would be the strong couchlock stone that your looking for and I do have a few seeds from my original breeding project. I can hit you up with a couple of those right now or incl them with that suprise breeding project that noone else figured out. The Caliband (is that what you called it Chris : ?) I'm hoping turns out to be a strong indie high. These are all new crosses so I can't tell you what they will be like when done. There are a lot of awesome growers testing these babies out for me so pretty soon we'll be getting some feedback. I myself have some Ice x Caseyband in flower now.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 26, 2011)

i'm sure that would be great for you bobo, from wat i ae rad about these rs is that they were bred by selection for outdors, but will sti do we indoor im sure


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 26, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey HC brother. Hope ur having a good one. U ever stick it to those dumb clients who broke contract with you? Bastards.
> 
> So how long did you flower those Roms for? Thinking about throwing a couple outside... Hmmmm mm


Hey buddy! I think the Roms went 8 wks that first time...they are supposed to be a quick finisher and are suppose to be shorter and bushy and were bred for outdoors. How long is your growing season...or are you talking about next year?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm thinking about this year, and maybe just throwing a couple beans out there to see what they do once they've rooted. I can push it pretty late over here, and if they're 8 weekers then I should be A-OK.... Plus I have a perfect outdoor spot-- white stairwell that is blocked from all sides. It's perfect


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I know there was no male Livers lol! That's why it's L x CC, not the other way around. Male goes second, you know that! What kinda breeder are you hehe.


do you have any idea after they start foxtailing like crazy, how long until they are done..? im at wk 10


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> do you have any idea after they start foxtailing like crazy, how long until they are done..? im at wk 10


Haha just check my texts and Scandie is like 3 min away, an hour early...had to scramble an order together and friggen forgot to pull out the best lcc cc dom buds.

Wow T you must have that third pheno cause both of mine were done with amber trics at just over 8 wks. Got much frost on that one? The way Donnies pics looked, that third pheno had the most frost with a lot of foxtailing

Bong rips of BSB with the tunes cranked...bebopping around and waterin the girls : !)


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 26, 2011)

Took my first clones off the c4 x casey. soaking tonight will put in domes tomorrow. Also took some BRxBR..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 26, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Took my first clones off the c4 x casey. soaking tonight will put in domes tomorrow. Also took some BRxBR..


Got any pics Hem? The BR was a bitch for me to clone because there was no branching. Even topping didna help much lol


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Got any pics Hem? The BR was a bitch for me to clone because there was no branching. Even topping didna help much lol


 Yeah let me go take some be right back


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 26, 2011)

1 Black Rose
2 c4xcasey
3 c4xcasey


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 26, 2011)

1 c4xcasey
2 c4x casey
3 BR x BR


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 26, 2011)

FOOKING AWESOME HEMLOCK!! No shit those are nice looking plants...hats off bro! Expect some stretch on those beauties. This is a test run for those but I would estimate a 2.5 times stretch. Well might be more like 2.6 hehe. Way to go buddy! When do they get flipped?

Salute 

ps the BR looks just like the mother, glad to see. Monster fan leaves soon.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 26, 2011)

No doubt hem! Those babies look great!


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 26, 2011)

I would think about 30 days till flip. I took a page outta your book and I let them get big now before I flip, they just do better all the way...Really excited to get these babies rollin.

Thanks CLove!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 27, 2011)

My new buddy, Bam Bam


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 27, 2011)

LOL your old kitty does not look pleased! Cute little tabby though. He looks like my yellow tabby. I'm cat sitting my bro's cat and my cat is giving her the same look.

So we got beans from 2 different Roms, and I think I saw you say 8 weeks on these babies? Looking forward to it! In other HC Gear news, I just transplanted my QleanerX and BSBx into 2 gallon smart pots and topped them so they can get their veg/side branching on! Clones then flippage! Not sure how long that'll be though as they have like ZERO side branching. Oh well I got the time to veg!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 27, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> LOL your old kitty does not look pleased! Cute little tabby though. He looks like my yellow tabby. I'm cat sitting my bro's cat and my cat is giving her the same look.
> 
> So we got beans from 2 different Roms, and I think I saw you say 8 weeks on these babies? Looking forward to it! In other HC Gear news, I just transplanted my QleanerX and BSBx into 2 gallon smart pots and topped them so they can get their veg/side branching on! Clones then flippage! Not sure how long that'll be though as they have like ZERO side branching. Oh well I got the time to veg!


Haha that was Patches the matriarch of the house and no she is not a happy camper now. My other cat Pebbles took one look and I haven't seen her since lol.

So the Lemon Qleaner has tons of side branching and stays short and bushey and the Caseyband has strong vertical growth with some strong sturdy side branching. I have some of each at 4.5 wks into flower, I'll post a pic of them later on. My chick has been on a cleaning frenzy in my house for the last 3 hrs...she's never even picked up a plate hehe. It's kinda a thank you for letting the kitten stay i think but now I have to go treat her to lunch haha. Good trade off : !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey brother, new cat is cute! Running out to lunch, but catch up with you on the fllllip!


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 27, 2011)

wow dudee.. that cat looks IDENTICAL to the one i have. except mines full grown. ill have to get up pics 2mmorrow. it looks JUST like it did wen he was a kitten... and his names buddy. soo it was funny wen u said look at my new buddy... hahaha


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey Highlander, howdy doody Partner.
Feels like ive been away forever, and just not been getting the chance to get on-line for a catch-up. I'll be more of a night hawk with the hungry baby that never misses a feed keeping me up, so i should catch you soon man.
Keep it rocking bro. 

cindy


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

very cute mate.....


Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 1708194My new buddy, Bam Bam
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey bam bam boy, lully kitti.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 28, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey brother, new cat is cute! Running out to lunch, but catch up with you on the fllllip!


Mornin brobo! Yeah he's an extemely cool cat already, great personality and not a wimp lol



chb444220 said:


> wow dudee.. that cat looks IDENTICAL to the one i have. except mines full grown. ill have to get up pics 2mmorrow. it looks JUST like it did wen he was a kitten... and his names buddy. soo it was funny wen u said look at my new buddy... hahaha


Too funny man lol, def throw a pic of your buddy up....I haven't looked this morning but so far 6 seeds have broke ground!



Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey Highlander, howdy doody Partner.
> Feels like ive been away forever, and just not been getting the chance to get on-line for a catch-up. I'll be more of a night hawk with the hungry baby that never misses a feed keeping me up, so i should catch you soon man.
> Keep it rocking bro.
> 
> cindy


There he is!! Heya pops, how is it doing it all over again? Walk in the park for ya prolly lol. Glad to hear from ya bru, hope it's all good for yas : !)



DST said:


> very cute mate.....


Hey there D, how are things in the Dam this morning? Bam Bam says thanks for the bump 



mr west said:


> Hey bam bam boy, lully kitti.


Hi Mr West (that was bam bam) hehe


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 28, 2011)

aiight ill deff pur up sum pics! =D and woohoo. 6 seeds already on their wayyy. =) thats great!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 28, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> aiight ill deff pur up sum pics! =D and woohoo. 6 seeds already on their wayyy. =) thats great!


Make that 7 that are up! Two seeds never cracked during the germination process so at least one of those seeds are going back into water for a couple of days and still holding out hope for at least 8 to make it : !)

Well I'm heading off to work, got a sweet 1 day job lined up for today, later man!


----------



## DST (Jul 28, 2011)

kids these days, addicted to TV at such an early age...it's even spreading to cats! hoho.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 28, 2011)

DST said:


> kids these days, addicted to TV at such an early age...it's even spreading to cats! hoho.


Anything I laugh out loud at I have to bump lol. A couple of seconds before that, Patches was harrassing him so I grabbed my camera which was right next to me and that was the shot that I was trying for but this one worked 

Have a good one!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 28, 2011)

All's good mate! Dont know about a walk in the park though!!! You think since you've done it before its going to be water of a duck's arse, but it aint like riding no bike! 
Shit, you cat looks more content hahaha

Peace Bro


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2011)

cindy dude u gotta say its easy, im starting to panic now lol. Jus been watching my baby thrashing about in the princess lol, fucking amazing


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 28, 2011)

One is easy


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 28, 2011)

nice little kitty broseph


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 28, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> nice little kitty broseph


And I couldn't of hoped for a kitten with a better disposition...he's a cool one!


----------



## mr west (Jul 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> And I couldn't of hoped for a kitten with a better disposition...he's a cool one!


yeah boys have a much nicer temperament to girls, more chilled out and dopey lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 28, 2011)

mr west said:


> yeah boys have a much nicer temperament to girls, more chilled out and dopey lol


Yeah the other two are girls so it will be nice to have a tom around. 

Found some hash in one of the cupboards yesterday,,,there was about 1/2 gram that was in a jar that was good, black and pliable and a few grams that were in a baggie that looked like charcoal. It was disgusting and went in the trash lol. It had been there since this past winter


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 28, 2011)

A shot of what I'm up to this evening, 4 are cofs Uber Kush x Deep Blue and the rest are my Calizhar x Caliband. It's this strains maiden run and I'll prolly flip them in a few days.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 28, 2011)

HC what shakin Bro. sittin here watching one hell of a thunder storm go thru the Bay..WOW..Lived here all my life and this is a bad one. But I'm smokin some Hash, Diggin Jimi so I could give a shit!!!..

JIMI
I got my own world to look thru,
Nah, I ain't gonna copy you..
What if a 6 turn out to be a nine.
I don't mind i don't mind.
If all the hippies cut off all their hair
I don't care I don't care.
I'm gonna waive my freak flag high!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey there Hem whats up. Having a nice eve with my kitty on my lap right now, bsb in the bong and watching the History Channel and waiting for my chick to get out of work. I really should be cleaning out pots and transplanting but what the fuk lol. Been putting it off for a few days, what's another day lol. Actually I shouldn't be thinking that way especially with both flower rooms only running at 70% capacity. 

Have a gut one!


----------



## stoneyluv (Jul 28, 2011)

gettin high for your show wilfred are ya?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 28, 2011)

Haha that's good! Yes!! Actually I have two favorite shows...Ancient Aliens and Wilfred. New season of Aliens starts at 10 also. Watching reruns of it now but I think I'll be watching Wilfred and catch aa some other time lol. How bout you Stoney


----------



## stoneyluv (Jul 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha that's good! Yes!! Actually I have two favorite shows...Ancient Aliens and Wilfred. New season of Aliens starts at 10 also. Watching reruns of it now but I think I'll be watching Wilfred and catch aa some other time lol. How bout you Stoney


not much tv for me tonight... I have deadliest catch on in the background... I am harvesting a small New york power diesel. then i have to mix up a bucket of soil for some seedlings. and put some germed seeds in. their little tails are waving at me. haha My first C4 x caseyband sprouted today!!! I was pretty happy about that.

Here is a pick of what I am trimming tonight... hope ya don't mind me posting a pic on your thread... that's why i posted two... haha


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah the other two are girls so it will be nice to have a tom around.
> 
> Found some hash in one of the cupboards yesterday,,,there was about 1/2 gram that was in a jar that was good, black and pliable and a few grams that were in a baggie that looked like charcoal. It was disgusting and went in the trash lol. It had been there since this past winter


 lol sounds like my house, i just find random hash sacks here and there once in a while. lol...what you been up to.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 28, 2011)

That looks and sound's like a good line-up there H.C. Another great show for us all to watch, and the strain's sound amazing man!!!

Peace

cindy


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 29, 2011)

70 percent capacity... You slippin a bit HC??LOL
Have a good day Bro..


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 29, 2011)

heyyy watup HC? heyy i know i hooke dya up with the floja seeds and am always talkin about how purple it gets... etc.. but. i want ya 2 kno i did grow it before adn got a green pheno. (obviously every 1 isnt gonna be purple. lol) there was no purple at all in it. but it was a VERY VERY potent adn VERY VERY frosty strain! i was goin thru my old journals and found a few pics of it. and jsut thought id show ya... soo even if for sum reason u dont end up with a purple pheno ( i think u will tho) i still think youll be VERY happy with the green pheno.. has a floral smell and a sweet... candy-like taste.

** i burnt this plant a lil. and the very top of the plant grew into the light and got crispy. soo just warnign ya. lol. doenst look that pretty. but u can see how frosty the buds are... adn they were SOLID too. it may be sumthin u wanna keep in ur garden... and keep a few clones or even breed it with another strain or 2? mine got over fed adn burnt by the light adn was still great! sooo i can only imagine wat u can do with it! =D ok. enough talkin heres the pics





hope ya enjoyyy the pics! and hope u get a nice super frosty/strong green pheno.... and a beautiful... black/purple pheno. =D and a couple nice males to breed them with. =D


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 29, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> not much tv for me tonight... I have deadliest catch on in the background... I am harvesting a small New york power diesel. then i have to mix up a bucket of soil for some seedlings. and put some germed seeds in. their little tails are waving at me. haha My first C4 x caseyband sprouted today!!! I was pretty happy about that.
> 
> Here is a pick of what I am trimming tonight... hope ya don't mind me posting a pic on your thread... that's why i posted two... haha
> 
> Hey Stoney I absolutely don't mind yall posting any of your pics in my journal man! I'm quite chill with the people I like and I'm a fooking dick to those I don't hehe. Nah, kidding. Kinda. Well maybe not. I'm pretty fooking stoned right now on some of Donnies Livers Dandy Candy Dominatrix Pheno hahahaha. Very niiiiiiice!!!


Cool that your C4 cross sprouted man! And the Power Diesel sounds like its going to be some mean smoke!!



aeviaanah said:


> lol sounds like my house, i just find random hash sacks here and there once in a while. lol...what you been up to.


Been kinda chillaxen for the last couple of weeks, need to put a little more time into the garden...I have 4 DOG Kush that are happy as shit now cause I just took all of the Ice cross males away from the light and will bin them soon after I decide which one to use. I think that makes 6 plants in that run (about half of usual) but I pulled a couple out of the little flower room and stuck them in there. 

Hey I'll pm you about your question brother, have an awesome day!



Cindyguygrower said:


> That looks and sound's like a good line-up there H.C. Another great show for us all to watch, and the strain's sound amazing man!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> cindy


Hey hey Cindy buddy glad to see ya around the boards man, not a lot else to do in the early hours of the morning when your done feeding the baby, huh ; !) Enjoy those smoke breaks man! Hey I just took a couple of pics of some cured bud, I'll throw them up!

Later man!



Hemlock said:


> 70 percent capacity... You slippin a bit HC??LOL
> Have a good day Bro..


I would of had to have bumped this anyways Hem, that was a laugh out loud chuckle!! No Shit, I am just a tad lol...with no work with my legit business at the moment, I should be pounding out the clones! I will be potting some later today and potting up a couple of BB and a couple of L x CC



chb444220 said:


> heyyy watup HC? heyy i know i hooke dya up with the floja seeds and am always talkin about how purple it gets... etc.. but. i want ya 2 kno i did grow it before adn got a green pheno. (obviously every 1 isnt gonna be purple. lol) there was no purple at all in it. but it was a VERY VERY potent adn VERY VERY frosty strain! i was goin thru my old journals and found a few pics of it. and jsut thought id show ya... soo even if for sum reason u dont end up with a purple pheno ( i think u will tho) i still think youll be VERY happy with the green pheno.. has a floral smell and a sweet... candy-like taste.
> 
> ** i burnt this plant a lil. and the very top of the plant grew into the light and got crispy. soo just warnign ya. lol. doenst look that pretty. but u can see how frosty the buds are... adn they were SOLID too. it may be sumthin u wanna keep in ur garden... and keep a few clones or even breed it with another strain or 2? mine got over fed adn burnt by the light adn was still great! sooo i can only imagine wat u can do with it! =D ok. enough talkin heres the pics
> 
> ...


I remember subcool talking about the same thing...can't recall which strain off the top of my head but there was a green pheno in a purple strain that was supposed to be more potent than the other phenos. That's awesome info! Got 7 up to play with and still would like to see at least 1 more too...the last 3 are being a bit stubborn lol.

Thanks bro I'll be rooting for a green pheno : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 29, 2011)

Black Sour Bubble yummy yummy!


----------



## stoneyluv (Jul 29, 2011)

those are very gorgeous buds!!!! the bud in the left pic, all the way to the left, kind of looks like the bottom of a babies foot!!! yea, I'm high!!! seriously though, some of the best buds I've seen!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 29, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Cool that your C4 cross sprouted man! And the Power Diesel sounds like its going to be some mean smoke!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeaaa the person i got them from told me the same thing... said that the green pheno is more potent that the purple pheno.... soo wen i grew trhem... i was like ill either end up with the purplest weed ive ever seen... and be happy! or ill find a green pheno. and have a nice potent strain.. and be happy.. win-win for me. =) yeaa hopefully u get that last 1 to srout!! im excited to watch them grow!! how long u plan on veggin them for?


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 29, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Black Sour Bubble yummy yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow............. dude... those buds are fucking BEAUTIFUL!!! holy shit! such a nice shade of green... loaded with nice orange hairs!! and splashes of purple/pink everywhere! i WISH i had a sample of one of those nugs man. i would LOVE to try that! let us kno how it smokes once its all dried/cured. =) i would LOVE it if my BSB cross turns out like this!! or even 1/2 as good as that!! it is a female tho. =) thank god. lol. only had 1 break ground.. and luckily it was a female. adn seems to have a great structure. and the stems are pretty much all purple. adn i keep seeing shades of purple on the newest leaves. but it eventually fades. i have a good feelin about this plant tho. =) a really good feelin. gonna top it soon. and try to keep the top as a clone. there is 1 side branch 2wards the bottom that is actually growing off the main stem. sooo i may take that as a clone as well. =)


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 29, 2011)

Yo bro. Got all the girls under the 6er now. . . gonna give em their first feed today, too  You ever use teas in the past? Thinking about picking up some homemade that my local hydro sells... has over 10,000 bicrobes or something. Supposed to be some good stuff this tea-- hope my roots like it 

As if I need to say it... BSB.... jeebus. I can smell them from here! Can't wait for BB to open soon so I can order me some. 

Hope you're having a good one


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 29, 2011)

* would of had to have bumped this anyways Hem, that was a laugh out loud chuckle!! No Shit, I am just a tad lol...with no work with my legit business at the moment, I should be pounding out the clones! I will be potting some later today and potting up a couple of BB and a couple of L x CC

Gettin ready to repot into 2.5 gallon pots about 15 LxCC. really like the looks of this so far. Mine will be about 24 inches when I flip and I will hit this group with Bushmaster to control the canopy. The LxCC loves the nitrogen. I hit them with some Mircle grow domestic blood meal 12-0-0 and the really turned the corner. Girl took my camera to Chi Town for the weekend Pic In J on monday.
Have a good weekend Bro
*


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 29, 2011)

heyyy. i was just checkin out the BSB x CB and noticed sumthin kinda cool lookin. 1 leave has 11 fingers... but not like a normal 11 fingered leaf... its almost as if theres 1 reg fan leaf... and then 1/2 of another leaf growing behind it.. notcied the stem was pretty thick too. sooo i checked the branch at the node... adn theres 2 instead of 1. =D its kind of like a tri-ploid branch i guess u could say... except instead of there being 3 seperate nodes... theres still only 2 but 1 node contains 2 branches. should be interesting to see it once it flowers. =) jsut thought i'd share. ill have pics 2 show u 2morrowww!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 29, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> those are very gorgeous buds!!!! the bud in the left pic, all the way to the left, kind of looks like the bottom of a babies foot!!! yea, I'm high!!! seriously though, some of the best buds I've seen!!!


I know doesn't it lol! That was the biggest nug and weighed 5.5 grams. It's the same nug that is in the other pic standing up on the left. That all went quick, I kept about a half for myself though.


----------



## Hemlock (Jul 29, 2011)

Licking my Chops at that BSB!!! Looks great HC!!! 

I'm Still tryin to catch ya!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 30, 2011)

HIGH cave man, that looks like a tasty bowl there man mmmmmm I love seeing all the colorful bud's, they just look the part.

Hope you'r having a good week-end mate.

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 30, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> HIGH cave man, that looks like a tasty bowl there man mmmmmm I love seeing all the colorful bud's, they just look the part.
> 
> Hope you'r having a good week-end mate.
> 
> cindy


Hey there cinders whats the good word! Up early with my new kitty and yes i plan on having a good weekend, my girl is working all of it hehe. Yourself as well mate, hope the new yin is doing good! Catch ya later!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 30, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa the person i got them from told me the same thing... said that the green pheno is more potent that the purple pheno.... soo wen i grew trhem... i was like ill either end up with the purplest weed ive ever seen... and be happy! or ill find a green pheno. and have a nice potent strain.. and be happy.. win-win for me. =) yeaa hopefully u get that last 1 to srout!! im excited to watch them grow!! how long u plan on veggin them for?


Whats up bro! Since it's going to be mostly a seed run I think I'll flip them as soon as they are sexually mature, prolly 6 weeks or so from seed. Excited for them man!


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Whats up bro! Since it's going to be mostly a seed run I think I'll flip them as soon as they are sexually mature, prolly 6 weeks or so from seed. Excited for them man!


aiiight. =) lol. thats funny tho wen u started off sayin well.. since its mostly gonna be a seed run... i thought u were gonna say u were gonna flip them at like 2 weeks or 3 weeks..... lol. its just funny cuz i normally veg my plants for about 6 weeks or less for a normal grow. hahaha. glad ur excited for them! hopin u get a nice plant from each pheno


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 30, 2011)

and also... i think once ppl see u growing them. and how colorful everything is..... theyre gonna want sum. lol ive got 3 ppl already askin me for sum jsut from checkin out my grow... and im sure yours are gonna look alot better than mine. hahaha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 30, 2011)

Just woke my baby up in a nice way ; !) Making a coffee and doughnut run now lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 30, 2011)

aww how sweet HC, i put mine to sleep in a nice way last night


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 30, 2011)

Our girls are so lucky to have us hehe (actually mine tells me that all the time)

Still up in the air on which one of your beans to pop T, but something will be in a cup of water by the end of the weekend


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 30, 2011)

Its no rush. You know what i'd recommend, but i dont really remember what else was in there. there will be a fairy visiting with some very nice treats soon. I'm tryin to widen your kush collection. have a good day man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Its no rush. You know what i'd recommend, but i dont really remember what else was in there. there will be a fairy visiting with some very nice treats soon. I'm tryin to widen your kush collection. have a good day man!


I'm thinking your talking about your f2 lush : ?)

About to download my selection of male Ice x Caseybands before I run up to the grow store. Ended up with 5 studs to choose from out of 9 plants and I picked out the best representation of what I was looking for which is an Ice pheno. Trying to recreate my Ice cut to at least a certain degree without having to buy another batch seeds and search for that same phenotype.

And widen away my friend!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 30, 2011)

Ice leaning phenos on the left, a combo of the two 2nd from right and far right is a Caseyband pheno. Hitting some LCC before I head up to the grow store, it's some very nice smoke Donnie bro, nice job on it ; !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 30, 2011)

very nice looking prospects.


----------



## mr west (Jul 30, 2011)

whats with the black tape H?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 30, 2011)

protecting himself from copyright infringement.. haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 30, 2011)

That would be gorilla tape, it's one of the ways I tie them down when I lst. When I'm feeling kinky lol.

Bobo was asking me if I used teas ever and the answer would be no. Before today anyways! That sounded like a good idea so I picked up some local worm castings for my vegging girls when I was at the grow store. Feed the roots! Couple of my nutes were out or very low so the plants should be tickled now. And switched up sprays as there are still a couple of mites here and there. Cave should be rocking out....Ocean Forest, Cornucopia nutes, Alaskan humus and green mountain worm shit!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That would be gorilla tape, it's one of the ways I tie them down when I lst. When I'm feeling kinky lol.
> 
> Bobo was asking me if I used teas ever and the answer would be no. Before today anyways! That sounded like a good idea so I picked up some local worm castings for my vegging girls when I was at the grow store. Feed the roots! Couple of my nutes were out or very low so the plants should be tickled now. And switched up sprays as there are still a couple of mites here and there. Cave should be rocking out....Ocean Forest, Cornucopia nutes, Alaskan humus and green mountain worm shit!


Oh if your talking about the tape on the Caseyband pheno dude, that's just some surgery he had when he was young,,,back problems. Scoliolis I think.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That would be gorilla tape, it's one of the ways I tie them down when I lst. When I'm feeling kinky lol.
> 
> Bobo was asking me if I used teas ever and the answer would be no. Before today anyways! That sounded like a good idea so I picked up some local worm castings for my vegging girls when I was at the grow store. Feed the roots! Couple of my nutes were out or very low so the plants should be tickled now. And switched up sprays as there are still a couple of mites here and there. Cave should be rocking out....Ocean Forest, Cornucopia nutes, Alaskan humus and green mountain worm shit!


Nice! Me too. Just went down and picked up a brew they sell at my local. 10,000 microbes  Hopefully my roots appreciate it....


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Jul 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Oh if your talking about the tape on the Caseyband pheno dude, that's just some surgery he had when he was young,,,back problems. Scoliolis I think.


Week stem mate? When ever I get a snapped stem I like to make a little splint and tape it on the plant. It crazy cos when it repairs itself it has a thicker stronger stem than before.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 30, 2011)

Here are some pics for ya Colorado,,,the short bush is the Lemon Qleaner. Pretty branchy, a real good steath plant because there is no smell in flower and more potent and tighter buds than any of the Vortex phenos. 

The Caseyband has strong vertical growth, solid nugs and is a bit of a stinker lol,,,Headband pheno with a deisel smell and loads of crystals. Both are very potent 




Highlanders cave said:


> So the Lemon Qleaner has tons of side branching and stays short and bushey and the Caseyband has strong vertical growth with some strong sturdy side branching. I have some of each at 4.5 wks into flower, I'll post a pic of them later on.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for that HC! I'm getting virtually ZERO side branching off any of these crosses, that a CaseyBand thing you think? I feel like I recall you saying minimal side branching. Ha makes it damn tough to take clones though!

Did I post these yet of my C4x? I believe she's the next one to get flipped. No issue with cloning her though but I'm guessing male since it's 2x the size of the other two!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 31, 2011)

Man there is always so much traffic in this thread. With the time i spend on RIU, i cant keep up! Whats been up HC? Just updated before lights turned on, got nice spectrum pics up...come check it out. Those HB crosses are lookin dank....you in about week 4 or 5? Im noticing this 1000w lamp is really making a difference....I went from soil, 400w no co2. to hydro-flood and drain, 1000w with co2 its making a huge difference.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 31, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Thanks for that HC! I'm getting virtually ZERO side branching off any of these crosses, that a CaseyBand thing you think? I feel like I recall you saying minimal side branching. Ha makes it damn tough to take clones though!
> 
> Did I post these yet of my C4x? I believe she's the next one to get flipped. No issue with cloning her though but I'm guessing male since it's 2x the size of the other two!


Tell me again which of my strains you have going,,,,the Caseyband will branch out into a christmas tree shape if left untopped but I have been going for 2 colas mostly and some 3 on the next run with that and yes branching is minimal when topped. The Black Sour Bubble does not branch out much nor the Calizhar. I know that you have a Lemon Qleaner cross going,,,that one I would think would be branchy, no? P10 as well. 



aeviaanah said:


> Man there is always so much traffic in this thread. With the time i spend on RIU, i cant keep up! Whats been up HC? Just updated before lights turned on, got nice spectrum pics up...come check it out. Those HB crosses are lookin dank....you in about week 4 or 5? Im noticing this 1000w lamp is really making a difference....I went from soil, 400w no co2. to hydro-flood and drain, 1000w with co2 its making a huge difference.


I'll definitley check it out brother! Just about week 5 on them, your right lol. Hey that sounds like a cool upgrade man, bet your having fun with it!


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 31, 2011)

heyy watsup HC? I was goin thru my old journals. adn came across my very 1st grow. My white widow. which is the pic I have in my avatar. Just wanted to show off a few of the pics. got 3 1/2 ounces dry from her too! see... my plants didnt ALWAYS look like shit... lol. just recently with the mites. hopefully now that theyre alll gone.. things can get bak to normal. heres a few pics of the harvest/vegging/flowering and bud shots. lemme kno wat ya think


View attachment 1714290View attachment 1714294View attachment 1714295View attachment 1714296




not too bad right? if u look at the 1st pic. youll see one bide thats wide as hell.. that was my tri-ploid bud. =) had 2 on that plant. but 1 was bigger than the other. every node had 3 budsites/3 fan leaves... all teh way up to the top. and at the very top. instead of 1 bud.... there was 2 squished together. very interesting lookin. lol. very leavy tho. since there was 3 times as many leaves. idk. just wanted to show off my 1st grow. =)


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2011)

chb, you hiding pussy from us? Could i see the foot of a patrol cat?


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 1, 2011)

hahahaha. yeaaaa thats my pussy alright. =) funny. he literally IS a gaurd cat. hahaha. hes only allowed in my room. cuz he doesnt like any1 else except me.... hes "ok" with my GF.. but any other ppl or animals.... he fucks shit up. hahahaha


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 1, 2011)

here he is. Tom the cat. hahahaha.


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2011)

I love cats lol


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeaaa soo do i. have 4 in the house all 2gether. 1 stays in my room. one stays in another room. and the other 2 roam the house. but 1 goes outside all the time (buddy.. the orange cat that looks just loike hc's new kitty) then the other cat stays inside. well me make her. (hunter. the gray cat. and only female) cuz shes a lil slut. and always end up prgnant. my cats got her a few time (tom. my cat black and white in the pic) and then there the biggest cat. (bageera.... the panther from jungle book? hahahaha all black) ill have 2 take pics of each. got a snappin turtle too! Squirtle the Turtle... gonna have 2 let him go soon tho... =( sucks. had him for about 2-3 years. i rescued him ouuta the middle of the st. thought he was a leaf. hahaha. then realized it was a turtle. he was the size of a 1/2 dollar coin wen i found him. now i can barely grab him with 1 hand... wish i had money to keep him tho.. =( just need a bigger tank. but theyre soo friggin expensive! like 300-400 bucks. =/ just for a friggin tank!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 1, 2011)

What's up Chris. I think everyone grows WW for they're first grow . I did too haha! Nice looking bud shots man! The Widow was a huge hit around here but I got so sick of the smell I ditched it (after about 20 generations ; ) Thanks for the pics!

Good eye Westy, ya got an eye for pussy. Back to the grind for the working population lol we make our dough the old fashion way,,,we grow it! My chick lined up a deck for her to stain to keep her busy for a couple of days but she corralled me into pressure washing it today so I'll do that some time this morning and then hibernate out of the heat for the rest of the day. 

Ton of cuttings have hit the dirt this weekend, the next run is harry potterd up, everythings been sprayed for mites and 12 lush seeds went into a cup of water last night. Time to rock!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bDKxUt9UkmU


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 1, 2011)

Update time from the cave! 

Need to shut some music off first, got Aerosmith coming out of the laptop and Nickelback blasting in the kitchen lol. Both bands put on awesome shows by the way. Got most of the garden chores done and just waiting for my baby to come over and f me silly,,,should be able to get it all down before then hehe.

There's been a couple of questions about there being a Romulan 1 and a Romulan 3 in the pacs of seeds. I haven't sampled the Roms yet other than a couple of bowls from the seed run. I ended up with 2 different female Roms when I grew out the original seeds from cof and 1 nice male. Now that the second run of the Roms are starting their 6th week I'm able to distinguish a few different characteristics,,,,#1 is a bit bigger and less nute sensitive with the buds being a little fatter with a strong sickly sweet dank smell, the kind that almost intoxicates you when you take it in. #3 got a little burnt from some mite spray that I mixed up and seems to be more nute sensitive also. Buds are not quite as big as her big sisters but both will be rock hard when done. 3 also has the same smell but stronger  and it looks like more trics  . I'm growing these out as small bushes with two or three colas and the buds stay tight to the stalk. Very impressed with the way the buds are starting to chunk up.

Maybe I have time to go make some coffee and grind another bowl before my hottie comes over,,,,be right back hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 1, 2011)

Switching back and forth between the two strains I have left to smoke and they are both starting to get a nice cure on,,,LCC and BSB. Love them both! In the last few days I had noticed the taste of the BSB was changing as it cured and today I nailed down what it was changing to...the sour deisel taste is starting to come through in it!

Just emptied the Anne Frank Closet into the big flower room (had a little extra room, don't laugh Hem ; ) and in its place are 20 Calizhar x Caseyband from seed ( 100% germ rate!!) that have been above ground for about 10 days, 6 DOG clones and 2 Caseyband clones that hit the dirt a couple of days ago. I have never flowered anything this soon, from seed or clone so this will be cool!

There are several different runs in the other budroom, let's see if I can give a rundown of everything as nothing is written down lol. At 5.5 weeks are 5 Romulans, 4 Caseybands, a Lemon Qleaner and the keeper indica Qleaner pheno. At close to four weeks there are 3 Grape Ape x Hashberry, 3 Cheeseberry Haze a P10 and a DOG. Third run in is at 2.5 weeks and consist of 4 DOGS and 2 Ice x Caseyband.

Might as well go into the next run up if anyone's interested or counting strains lol. I honestly have not counted them, there's like a little mental block in my brain everytime I consider counting them haha. Vegging a lot in the natural sun lately are 5 Calizhar, 2 BB, 2 LCC 2 Black Sour Bubble and 2 C-4s and they will get flipped in two and a half weeks. 

Other cuttings that have hit the dirt in the last couple of days are some P10, both Qleaner phenotypes, DOGs, Caseyband, got a great Cheeseberry Haze that people love, Grape Ape x Hashberry with some Ice x Caseyband in the cloning chamber. 

Now we are down to seedlings in veg lol,,,,,,4 of cofs Uberkush x Deep Blue ( is the DB part right cof, you had a question mark next to that one ?) and we really cant forget about Chris's Floja which is Flo x Douple Purple Doja, there are 7 that have been above ground for close to a week. Another week and they will be taking off once they get out of seedling stage. This is a breeding project that Chris and I are doing to keep the strain going.

AND,,,,,,I really really can't forget about a very special strain that was gifted to me recently that I'm super stoked about! Absolutley insane genetics here, it's called Lush and it is OG x (Lemon Larry OG x Chem D), a big thanks again T, that was very cool! They will be going from water to paper towels momentarily


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 1, 2011)

Holy fuck man...... lol. wow..... thats insane!! those plants must consume a lot of ur time man!! thats awesome tho! i would love to be able to ju7st grow and and and grow... =( one day.. wen i have enough room. and damnn that lush sounds.... lucious. lol. curious to see the different phenos you get from the 7 flojas. should be interesting to watch! =D curious to see the calizahr x caseybands as well. =) actually cant wait to see them all. each strqin sounds amazing. wat would u say are ur top 3 strains and why? lol just out of curiousity.. everytime i try to check out breeders boutique the sites still down. =\ see the dog kush up there tho. =) u think its 2 late to throw a few plants outdoors? i wanna clear out my veg box. move every plant except 2 outdoors. i figure they wont veg at all. but i dont wanna just throwem out. rather have them flower if possible.. excellent lineup of strains tho man. im excited to watch! =D


----------



## mr west (Aug 1, 2011)

A man of epic proportions lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> A man of epic proportions lol


We all are in our own way

HC im so excited to see somebody else grow this frosty ass strain, thx for giving it the time of day. no doubt you will get good pheno's. and i also gave you the last of the lush because i'll be making f3's soon. have fun with em. i know you'll be satisfied.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 1, 2011)

sry bout the pic size. i dont know how to re-size em.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 1, 2011)

nice sounds like you got alot goin...im diggin it. take care


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 1, 2011)

The ? is because I'm not positive who the father is. There were no boys in the bloom room only a pollenated blue dream, which was next to the uber, plus the few seeds were found in different buds. Sannie just discontinued the uber because of hermi issues, but I haven't had that problem.


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 1, 2011)

What up Chris! I know that you have asked about putting your other plants outside,,,flowering starts in a couple of weeks so if you have the time and energy I would say absolutely. The amount of weed you get will be minimal but what the hell it's free! Your other option is to take a cutting and just keep the strain going...unless you don't want it. Top 3 is a little hard,,,actually the third might be hard first two are easy, DOG and Lemon Qleaner. The DOG has a very thick smoke with a lot of expansion, a wonderful taste and a strong narcotic high. The Qleaner taste good but has a strong intense sativa stone. Very very potent ; !) Third hmmm, I'll get back to ya. BB maybe,,euphoric high, best smelling weed in the garden and no slouch with potency for a bb.

Hey T, I remember the first time I saw your lush last winter and was totally blown away but the nice long cola that looked like it had been dipped in sugar. I dropped 12 seeds, how many different phenotypes are there. I was just thinking a week or two ago how I would like to try something with more OG in it  And the size of your pics are fine man!


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2011)

Lookin Very tastie T


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 1, 2011)

Damn HC.. I was tryin to catch ya fuck I got no chance Now...LOL
Great Update. Lookin forward to Pics..

LOL,,,,HC,, I been Veggin a lot of Natural Sun lately,, Yeah all those plants I bet U Have !!!! LOL


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 1, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Damn HC.. I was tryin to catch ya fuck I got no chance Now...LOL
> Great Update. Lookin forward to Pics..
> 
> LOL,,,,HC,, I been Veggin a lot of Natural Sun lately,, Yeah all those plants I bet U Have !!!! LOL


 You veg outdoors and flower indoors? Or you just talkin outdoors here?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


>


gonna bump those beauties man, look well, LUSH!!!

so whats the score tryna, the lush have much of a lemon smell to it?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 2, 2011)

when i did the first 15 or so f2's i noticed 3 distinct females. there could possibly be more. 2 larry type and one og. you will know as soon as flower hits who is who. or maybe even before that. they are some fast growing hardy plants to. and clones good as hell compared to the rest off the strains ive cloned recently. You know im right here watchin, so excited. Peace, T


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 2, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> The ? is because I'm not positive who the father is. There were no boys in the bloom room only a pollenated blue dream, which was next to the uber, plus the few seeds were found in different buds. Sannie just discontinued the uber because of hermi issues, but I haven't had that problem.
> 
> 
> cof


If you didn't have herm issues with the Uber than I would suspect stray pollen from the plant next to it as well. Could you tell me what Deep Blue is?



Hemlock said:


> Damn HC.. I was tryin to catch ya fuck I got no chance Now...LOL
> Great Update. Lookin forward to Pics..
> 
> 
> LOL,,,,HC,, I been Veggin a lot of Natural Sun lately,, Yeah all those plants I bet U Have !!!! LOL


For numbers guys like us it's about yield (and the dankest strains in the world), we're prolly not to far apart 

Have a super day Hem!




aeviaanah said:


> You veg outdoors and flower indoors? Or you just talkin outdoors here?


Nah man, I just have a porch on the SE corner of the house with a shitload of houseplants and if I have the time I'll bring some of the mj girls down to soak it up. They respond wicked well to it! Didn't have a guerrilla grow this year.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 2, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> when i did the first 15 or so f2's i noticed 3 distinct females. there could possibly be more. 2 larry type and one og. you will know as soon as flower hits who is who. or maybe even before that. they are some fast growing hardy plants to. and clones good as hell compared to the rest off the strains ive cloned recently. You know im right here watchin, so excited. Peace, T


Your excited?? I have a huge shit eating grin on my face as I'm reading this!!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 2, 2011)

I think it's a deep psychosis/livers. I only had one female and bred her, but the smell and taste are dank with a top quality high. I've four babies just getting started, looking to make some f-3's.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 2, 2011)

totally thought i was in tryna's journal before buddy lol.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Aug 2, 2011)

Damn there is so much going on in here HC! Can't even keep track. Looking forward to pics of everything in the next couple of months as shit gets going! Gonna be a badass winter with all these quality genetics floating around!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 2, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Damn there is so much going on in here HC! Can't even keep track. Looking forward to pics of everything in the next couple of months as shit gets going! Gonna be a badass winter with all these quality genetics floating around!


Prolly not a lot of pics till closer to harvest time, the run nearest to being finished is at 5.5......maybe you can fill in the gaps lol. Love to see pics of my gear and hear how they are doing! And you bet I'm looking forward to holing up a bit and grow some dank weed and make some f2s and f3s with my Calizhar x Caseyband and Ice x CB. I have 3 different Ice x CB males that are isolated and I'll collect their pollen, and I have Chris's Floja to breed but other than what's planned, I would like to put the brakes on any more pollen floating around lol


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 2, 2011)

wow. i thought the BSB would be one ut top 3 list for sure! lol. gonna start the 2 DOG seeds now. =) and the Lemon Qleaner x CB. along with the Qrazy Quakes i have germin adn then a few black rose seeds. adn that'll b my new lineup for now. adn ill move all my veggin plant outside and see wat the do. even if i get 1/4 off each id be happy... i just dont wanna throw them away thats all. sucsk i wanna do more breeding.... but i seem to have problems with accidentally pollinating my whole garden... hahaha very shitty luck with that....

last time i was makin the floja seeds... i had finished paintin pollen on a few buds... soo i placed everythign bak in the closet.. adn as i was puting the pollen container on the top shelf... i dropped it... and out of all places for it to fall... it fell right ON/IN the fan... and fuckin blew everywehre!!! lol. sucks... i mean wat r the odds!!!!!! lol. cant wait to start my new lineup tho! also wanna try sum Roms too.... Hmmmmm... decisions decisions... never thought id have soo many good strains to start.. adn not kno which ones to start!


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey HC,
Popped 2 Rom 1 and 2 Rom 3. Good to GO, they just popped there head s out..


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 2, 2011)

heyy HC.. have u ever used the Herb.IQ program?? its an awesome program! and think it would be a good took for you. since like u said u write nothing down... u can track all ur plants/seeds... write in phenotypes.. taste/smell/high/indica/sativa plant height... add pics... great for breeding too... to keep track of phenos and what not and u can ad dpics of each pheno adn then compare just by clicking.... idk. u might have already seen it/used it or w.e... jsut thought id give ya the link jsut in case... any1 else interested in using it... i use it myself and its awesome! theres sooo many little things u can do with it.. and the creator (LuciferX) is always updating it.. making it better takes in requests etc.... heres the link for nay1 whos interested.

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/345468-free-grow-software-112.html#post6027451


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 2, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> wow. i thought the BSB would be one ut top 3 list for sure! lol. gonna start the 2 DOG seeds now. =) and the Lemon Qleaner x CB. along with the Qrazy Quakes i have germin adn then a few black rose seeds. adn that'll b my new lineup for now. adn ill move all my veggin plant outside and see wat the do. even if i get 1/4 off each id be happy... i just dont wanna throw them away thats all. sucsk i wanna do more breeding.... but i seem to have problems with accidentally pollinating my whole garden... hahaha very shitty luck with that....
> 
> last time i was makin the floja seeds... i had finished paintin pollen on a few buds... soo i placed everythign bak in the closet.. adn as i was puting the pollen container on the top shelf... i dropped it... and out of all places for it to fall... it fell right ON/IN the fan... and fuckin blew everywehre!!! lol. sucks... i mean wat r the odds!!!!!! lol. cant wait to start my new lineup tho! also wanna try sum Roms too.... Hmmmmm... decisions decisions... never thought id have soo many good strains to start.. adn not kno which ones to start!


 LMFAO!!! Classic!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 3, 2011)

well how bout that, it's 420. Wrong side of the dial though darn kitten


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2011)

your kitten into tokin bowls then hc? pushin for two 420's a day haha. i know some love to get down and some just don't.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 3, 2011)

The kitten got me up now I'm having a cuppa and the little shit is no where to be found,,,,I think he went back upstairs to sleep with my chick. The little shit!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 3, 2011)

hahah well, you can train a dog but cats just do as they damn well please!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 3, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah well, you can train a dog but cats just do as they damn well please!


Been smoking a lot of the livers dom LCC, but getting a little low, so I dipped into the purple pheno this morning,,,,damn man there nothing wrong with this stuff! Crack the jar and it has a nice smell similiar to the livers dom but the taste is a bit different and quite pleasant. The stone is fine and not weak by any means! Smoked a bowl and ended up cleaning the kitchen before my girl got up. She's kinda movin in, kinda lol. She got laid off from her full time position and has a lot more time, her daughter is 18 now and is never around anymore and will be off to college soon. Like Georgie says..."worlds are colliding". Fuk. It's going to take some getting used to lol.

Took a couple more rips a few minutes ago and have a very nice glow started : !)


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 3, 2011)

*She's kinda movin in, kinda lol.

Oh My here we go..LOL
As my dad would say, Good Lord Son, Good Luck!
*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 3, 2011)

your right hc, thsi Livers x CC is something serious.


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2011)

its good ur over the pond boys are getting a slight taste of the livers lol in the crosses, its a heavy hitter for sure with such a unique taste. I shall be crossing deep blues with livers this time round to try and get some bk crossed liver x liver x dpp


----------



## ColoradoLove (Aug 3, 2011)

What is livers? Like genetically what strain is it? I see you guys posting constantly about it and I finally gotta ask


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2011)

I think its a rare northern lights cut from years ago


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 3, 2011)

Man, all of you guys over there sure have all the luck with the rare phenos... cheese, livers... what's next? lol


----------



## duchieman (Aug 3, 2011)

Romulans and friends landed in the Great White North yesterday! They'll be setting up shop real soon.

Hey there HC, just went back about a month to catch up on you thread and get the scoop on this gear, that was so generously dropped in my lap, which I did easily. Thanks very much. Had to give up and skip to the end here though, but I'll be back.

 Duchie


----------



## ColoradoLove (Aug 3, 2011)

Heres a couple shots of some HC gear in veg. 

QleanerX



BSBx


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 3, 2011)

Damn! Look at the fattness on those BSBx leaves. . .


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 3, 2011)

From the looks of the leaves Clove, that's a headband pheno. Should be some potent weed as both parents were very strong  We'll have to see what it looks like when it flowers. Have either of those shown their sex yet



This one looks like the two fan leaves from each strain were morphed together...


----------



## mr west (Aug 3, 2011)

conker leafs of the casey im seeing


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 3, 2011)

Yupper,,,the top one is almost a carbon copy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 3, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Romulans and friends landed in the Great White North yesterday! They'll be setting up shop real soon.
> 
> Hey there HC, just went back about a month to catch up on you thread and get the scoop on this gear, that was so generously dropped in my lap, which I did easily. Thanks very much. Had to give up and skip to the end here though, but I'll be back.
> 
> Duchie


The skies must be crowded, either that or the bird got lost...that was quite a while for you to get that. Or maybe it wasn't and I'm so stoned it feels like it was (which is prolly more likely). Either way I'm glad they arrived and hope you have fun with them! There's plenty of info and pics of all the strains but you'll have to wade a lot of shit shooting, if you have any specific questions feel free to ask : !)

Have a good one!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 3, 2011)

So what the heck has happened to my DOG? The first generation she was a conker leafed Headband pheno and completely done at 8.5 wks. A lovely smoke that I would not of changed a bit. Now this second generation is morphing into sort of sativa bitch. I noticed that during the start of flowering she was real slow out of the gate as far as putting buds on and at 4 weeks she looks like she is a couple of weeks behind everyone else in that run. Hmmm, not to happy about but that I'll go with the flow since there is nothing I can do about it. I have 4 more that are starting their 3rd week and their leaves are very conker shaped so we'll see what happens with them in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Aug 3, 2011)

Havent shown sex yet as far as I can tell


----------



## duchieman (Aug 3, 2011)

No, that was not too bad. It was a long weekend here, last, so that choked it up a bit but just about as I predicted so all's good. 

I, like many guys around these days it seems, am holding out until I move, but I think I just changed plans. Currently I'm a 2 square meter tent with a 600. I want to double that up, but I can't do it here. My veg cabinet is empty and doing nothing. I want to get into running some of this gear I've accumulated and start doing some real selection and crossing but again, it's too soon. I don't want to start out just crossing any old thing. I did cross a couple of Heris and Purp with an Extrema male for a handful of beans from each but that was just experimental. As well as the Jack Hammer girl and boy I bred, which their offspring are doing really well too. Who knows, those crosses may be dynamite! Anyway, long story getting longer, I do think I have time to work with a dozen of these Romulan and pick a nice boy and girl to hook up to keep things going. By the time I'll be ready to flower, if I do it right with selection and cloning first, I'll probably be moved by then. 

So I say, so it shall be. 

Question. What's the difference between the 1 and 3 Romulan? Different Mommies?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 3, 2011)

In this shot you can see the other 4 DOGs in the back,,,conker leaves now........

The plant on the left is the Caseyband at 6 weeks


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 3, 2011)

duchieman said:


> No, that was not too bad. It was a long weekend here, last, so that choked it up a bit but just about as I predicted so all's good.
> 
> I, like many guys around these days it seems, am holding out until I move, but I think I just changed plans. Currently I'm a 2 square meter tent with a 600. I want to double that up, but I can't do it here. My veg cabinet is empty and doing nothing. I want to get into running some of this gear I've accumulated and start doing some real selection and crossing but again, it's too soon. I don't want to start out just crossing any old thing. I did cross a couple of Heris and Purp with an Extrema male for a handful of beans from each but that was just experimental. As well as the Jack Hammer girl and boy I bred, which their offspring are doing really well too. Who knows, those crosses may be dynamite! Anyway, long story getting longer, I do think I have time to work with a dozen of these Romulan and pick a nice boy and girl to hook up to keep things going. By the time I'll be ready to flower, if I do it right with selection and cloning first, I'll probably be moved by then.
> 
> ...


Hey man stoner that I am I just copied and pasted this lol,,,,,,

There's been a couple of questions about there being a Romulan 1 and a Romulan 3 in the pacs of seeds. I haven't sampled the Roms yet other than a couple of bowls from the seed run. I ended up with 2 different female Roms when I grew out the original seeds from cof and 1 nice male. Now that the second run of the Roms are starting their 6th week I'm able to distinguish a few different characteristics,,,,#1 is a bit bigger and less nute sensitive with the buds being a little fatter with a strong sickly sweet dank smell, the kind that almost intoxicates you when you take it in. #3 got a little burnt from some mite spray that I mixed up and seems to be more nute sensitive also. Buds are not quite as big as her big sisters but both will be rock hard when done. 3 also has the same smell but stronger




and it looks like more trics








. I'm growing these out as small bushes with two or three colas and the buds stay tight to the stalk. Very impressed with the way the buds are starting to chunk up.

Maybe I have time to go make some coffee and grind another bowl before my hottie comes over,,,,be right back hehe


----------



## duchieman (Aug 3, 2011)

That's great HC, thanks a lot. I think I might have found me another coffee lover. Nothing but fresh ground for me man. I actually just finished cleaning the lines of my brewer and made a fresh pot. I think I'll have one right now!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah isn't coffee and canibus a nice combination! Just made a fresh pot myself lol. I go through a crazy amount of half and half though, I need to get in and have my cholesteral checked. Never been a problem but I would be suprised if it's not elevated now. 

My Romulans are at 6 weeks now so I'll start taking pics soon. They smell potent and buds are very dense . 

So Chris, you never figured out what the new mystery strain is. Aeviaana knows hehe. Going to be looking for a few growers who would be interested in documenting a grow of it.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 3, 2011)

i chopped the topp of the BSBxCB. =) stuck it in dirt... hopin it roots. looks like its gonna. hasnt drooped at all since i took it. all the leaves are pointin str8 up. look nice and healthy. the baby leaves at each node have a nice purple/pink hue to them. =) hopin she turns out like the BSB. =D so far so good tho. the 2 dog seeds have already cracked. less than 24 hours... not bad at all. next up are the lemon qleaner crosses.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah isn't coffee and canibus a nice combination! Just made a fresh pot myself lol. I go through a crazy amount of half and half though, I need to get in and have my cholesteral checked. Never been a problem but I would be suprised if it's not elevated now.
> 
> My Romulans are at 6 weeks now so I'll start taking pics soon. They smell potent and buds are very dense .
> 
> So Chris, you never figured out what the new mystery strain is. Aeviaana knows hehe. Going to be looking for a few growers who would be interested in documenting a grow of it.


cool. i wanna see thepcis of the roms. =) and no i still havetn figured it out!!!! BSB x black rose?? i really dont kno man.. i was just goin back a bunch of pages and looked.. adn didnt really see anythign about new crosses besides the BSB x BSB... and hmmmm... documenting a grow huh..... ? sounds fun. hahahaha you already know i'd be interested man... im alwasy interested! =D im started the lemon qleaners and the dogs.. adn was gonna start the black rose... but maybe i should hold off on startin the black rose.. just in case u need sum1 else 2 document a grow on this mystery strain!! ive taken soo many guesses too... and still cant figure it out... adn i kno wen u tell me... im gonna be like wow.... how didnt i see that! hahahaha. pissed cant smoke 2day.. adn didnt smoke yesterday.. went 2 an interview yesterday... and got a 2nd interview 2day... adn got the job.. adn they said to give my new job 2 weeks notice... but... last minute they were like ok.... well teh only thing that stands between u and this job is a drug test.............. dun dun dunnnnnnnnnnnnn... lol. soo im gonna just chug madd water and hope for the best.. i used to do that to pass my d-tests surin probation..... sooo we'll see wat happens.. but yeaaa.. i give up man... wats the cross...? lol


----------



## duchieman (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh dude. The best thing I ever did is drop the cream. I grew up double, double but now, I can't even smell a coffee with cream in it without smelling spoiled milk. But I know. To each his own. I'm just about given up trying to convert my wife. Anyway, will be keeping an eye out for those pics.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 3, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> cool. i wanna see thepcis of the roms. =) and no i still havetn figured it out!!!! BSB x black rose?? i really dont kno man.. i was just goin back a bunch of pages and looked.. adn didnt really see anythign about new crosses besides the BSB x BSB... and hmmmm... documenting a grow huh..... ? sounds fun. hahahaha you already know i'd be interested man... im alwasy interested! =D im started the lemon qleaners and the dogs.. adn was gonna start the black rose... but maybe i should hold off on startin the black rose.. just in case u need sum1 else 2 document a grow on this mystery strain!! ive taken soo many guesses too... and still cant figure it out... adn i kno wen u tell me... im gonna be like wow.... how didnt i see that! hahahaha. pissed cant smoke 2day.. adn didnt smoke yesterday.. went 2 an interview yesterday... and got a 2nd interview 2day... adn got the job.. adn they said to give my new job 2 weeks notice... but... last minute they were like ok.... well teh only thing that stands between u and this job is a drug test.............. dun dun dunnnnnnnnnnnnn... lol. soo im gonna just chug madd water and hope for the best.. i used to do that to pass my d-tests surin probation..... sooo we'll see wat happens.. but yeaaa.. i give up man... wats the cross...? lol


 go buy some synthetic piss....they shouldnt watch you pee for a job. you can dilute your pee and have them tell you your piss is too diluted, this should buy you some time...lol. 

hey HC you gonna come check out my update?


----------



## duchieman (Aug 3, 2011)

So I went back and found the link you posted to info on Romulan, and bumped it below, and I'm even more thankful to have them. But early BC origins. Boooyah! These babies have come home. lol. 

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Romulan/Next_Generation_Seed_Company/

So then that page led me to the link below and it gave me an idea. I have a good amount of pollen from a Jack Hammer male I had, and used as mentioned earlier above, and I'm thinking of trying some on a nice Romulan girl. The Jack Hammer is Sannies gear that I bought from him. It's Sannies Jack X Amnesia Haze and it's a 15 week flower. The male was big and strong with huge deep green leaves and lots of flowers and a nice lemony smell. I love the high the best from the females that I've had. It's a real pick me upper for sure, very uplifting. Anyway, I don't know how close to a 60-65 day I could get from a dad thats strain goes 105, but I'd like to try. Here's a couple of pics of my Jack Hammers. Hope you don't mind me posting them here. The one finishing is a cut from a plant from seed. I didn't give it much time to reveg again and I lollipopped her. The second is one of the offspring from two JH's. Just like momma and poppa. Actually, more like poppa. Like a big Russian girl. 


http://www.greenlifeseeds.com/index.php/Next-Generation-Seed-Co./Romulan-Haze




 Duchie


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 4, 2011)

Oi fooking vay what a shitty night,,,think I would of almost rather of been in Trynas shoes the other night. Well not really bro, that must of sucked big time.

Women, ya cant live with them and ya cant kill them

Going to go give an estimate on a job in a few, I'll have to catch up later


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> So what the heck has happened to my DOG? The first generation she was a conker leafed Headband pheno and completely done at 8.5 wks. A lovely smoke that I would not of changed a bit. Now this second generation is morphing into sort of sativa bitch. I noticed that during the start of flowering she was real slow out of the gate as far as putting buds on and at 4 weeks she looks like she is a couple of weeks behind everyone else in that run. Hmmm, not to happy about but that I'll go with the flow since there is nothing I can do about it. I have 4 more that are starting their 3rd week and their leaves are very conker shaped so we'll see what happens with them in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1718744


fooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooook


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2011)

I was thinkin bout this clone thatt changed phenos on ya. only thing i can think of is u got uk labelling syndrome?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2011)

that is bizarre!?!? mighty morphing dog ?!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 4, 2011)

mr west said:


> I was thinkin bout this clone thatt changed phenos on ya. only thing i can think of is u got uk labelling syndrome?


No I don't have labeling syndrome. It takes 2 or 3 generations to show their true colors. If that it what she is turning into then I always have Ts lushs' to look forward to


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2011)

ive never heard of that and ive never noticed with the clones iv kept from seed.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 4, 2011)

The P10 is a good example.


----------



## mr west (Aug 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> The P10 is a good example.


did that start off something different to what it ended up as?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 4, 2011)

Yeah it almost did not make the cut initally. Ah it's prolly just tga strains that do that lol, cause thats what subby used to say...wait 2 or 3 generations before you make your selection.
Darn unstable I mean reccessive genes ; !)


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 4, 2011)

The P10 is finally flying back westward along with a couple of other bags for your pleasure. No excuse for the delay, i'm just a bit crap is all  swear i already posted this, madness.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 4, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> The P10 is finally flying back westward along with a couple of other bags for your pleasure. No excuse for the delay, i'm just a bit crap is all  swear i already posted this, madness.


Sheet did you have a return addy from me??

edit...and as far as how long it took,,,christ man don't sweat that in the least!! I never gave it a second thought. Well let me be honest, I never gave it a third thought 

Looking forward to yours TT. Later man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 4, 2011)

Shoot, need to run out to the job site and grab some ladders.

Laters


----------



## DST (Aug 4, 2011)

I have certainly seen plant strains stabilise as they are cloned, the DOG being an example, as well as some Headbands and OG's I have grown in the past. I have never seen a plant completely change though, but then nature can be crazy. At the end of the day it's all in the smoke.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Sheet did you have a return addy from me??
> 
> edit...and as far as how long it took,,,christ man don't sweat that in the least!! I never gave it a second thought. Well let me be honest, I never gave it a third thought
> 
> Looking forward to yours TT. Later man!



Haha,, all's well then  I was a bit vague with my labeling and nopt sure if you caught the post in westy's thread or wherever it was, but the cheese plant that i seeded, i found some very unusual funk, and in said funk Don spotted what were nanners and then prompted me to finding 2 seeds, so the two on their own are potentially exo selfs, figured you might have more use for them than I.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 4, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Haha,, all's well then  I was a bit vague with my labeling and nopt sure if you caught the post in westy's thread or wherever it was, but the cheese plant that i seeded, i found some very unusual funk, and in said funk Don spotted what were nanners and then prompted me to finding 2 seeds, so the two on their own are potentially exo selfs, figured you might have more use for them than I.


So you have an addy from me and are not using the return address you had then, right?

Yeah weird huh D?

I checked my other 4 DOGs that are in the next run and three of them were Headband conker 5 leafers and 1 was a sativa 7 leafer just like the one in the picture. None of the sativa Beast pheno cutting were kept (I only had 2 and I chucked them both). All of my five DOG cuttings came from the same plant, my keeper. Might be ok though as I'll just number this batch of dog cuttings that have hit the dirt lately and make sure to clone the Headband pheno 

Have a good night mate!


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 4, 2011)

I stabbed a newspaper with a knife a bunch of times and formulated the address from that. The retards ransom note. 

You sent me a PM with your address a week or so back  i believe you were smoking the dog at the time, again, so i'l forgive you  They're somewhere in transit at present


----------



## ColoradoLove (Aug 4, 2011)

LOL!! HC's got a lot on his plate right now!! 

Quick question HC, is the Black Rose gonna be available through the Breeders Boutique when it opens? It came up in a thread on another forum and everyone wanted it but had no idea where to get it. I mentioned the BB to them as a possibility but I didn't know if it was on the list of strains available or when the site would be ready. I did notice it wasn't one of the 5 strains on the main BB page though, ha plus I want it! Your pics of it were truly show stopping. You could slang that on bag appeal alone!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 4, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> LOL!! HC's got a lot on his plate right now!!
> 
> Quick question HC, is the Black Rose gonna be available through the Breeders Boutique when it opens? It came up in a thread on another forum and everyone wanted it but had no idea where to get it. I mentioned the BB to them as a possibility but I didn't know if it was on the list of strains available or when the site would be ready. I did notice it wasn't one of the 5 strains on the main BB page though, ha plus I want it! Your pics of it were truly show stopping. You could slang that on bag appeal alone!


And the magic eight ball says,,,,,,,,,,,,lol, sent ya a pm!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 4, 2011)

how is the BSB x BSB breedin project goin?? and sooo wat is the mystery cross!!?? lol. i give up! i know its gonna be sumthin bombb.. if its comin from you! wen is the BB gonna open up? i wanna see wat they got for sale. and wanna send a few ppl there. stoney will be growin out a BSB cross as well. hooked him up with a few


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 4, 2011)

mr west said:


> I was thinkin bout this clone thatt changed phenos on ya. only thing i can think of is u got uk labelling syndrome?


 lmfao! lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 4, 2011)

anyone got a shot of the black sour bubble used in the bsb x cb cross? i got a few of these goin, looks like bsb has similar traits with bubba kush...i may cross in the future...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 5, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> how is the BSB x BSB breedin project goin?? and sooo wat is the mystery cross!!?? lol. i give up! i know its gonna be sumthin bombb.. if its comin from you! wen is the BB gonna open up? i wanna see wat they got for sale. and wanna send a few ppl there. stoney will be growin out a BSB cross as well. hooked him up with a few


Yeah Stoney sent me a note thanking me and you couldn't have picked a better place to send them from the sounds of it. That's why I added extras for everyone...to spread the love

I sent you a pm last night but you must not have gotten it or it did not send. The BSB x BSB project has been done for a while with a nice stockpile of seeds I dropped 10 Black Rose seeds last night and I'll pollinate the best female and do a BR seed run. They will be ready before Christmas. I have BR pollen in the freezer too. Flojas are soaking up some sun with me out on the porch,,,they are about 3" tall now!



aeviaanah said:


> anyone got a shot of the black sour bubble used in the bsb x cb cross? i got a few of these goin, looks like bsb has similar traits with bubba kush...i may cross in the future...


I can put together a little collection of BSB pics for today man. Talk to ya : !)


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeaaaaa i didnt get any PMs. must notta went thru. and wow im behind huh? lol. thought the bsb breedin project was still under way. hahaha. i thought maybe that was the mystery strain. yeaa i still have a few black rose seeds. id like to try growin them as well. just about every new strain im startin came from u. lol. the lemon qleaner cross.. bsb cross... dog.... and black rose.. the only other 1 im startin is dons qrazy quakes. =) should be a great lineup of plants. =) and i will clone each 1 b4 they enyer flowering.. and once theyre finished.. pick my 2 favs and keep them goin and then start sum more new strains. im excited for the dogs... and the bsb cross to. it looks great so far. it took the topping reeally well. can see the 2 new shoots already gettin bigger. the flojas handle topping really well... well i usually fim them.. but u need 2 fim/top them to get them 2 their full potential. =) excited to see hows they turn out 4 ya man!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 5, 2011)

Found a couple of Black Sour Bubble for you Aeviaana....


This is one of the two original females and the stud that was used for the seed run.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 5, 2011)

Mornin' in here brother. Feels like I'm on the mend a bit more today. Just gotta be careful not to get too excited and move around too much-- d'oh.  Looks like another day of cheese coma...


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for posting the BSB pictures....lookin great. I just updated some great pics in thread, come check it out.


----------



## Psychild (Aug 5, 2011)

Took me a while to re-read the thread, been pretty busy lately....that BSB is looking great! I re-signed my lease this week and decided to plant 2 BSB 2 C4 and 2 Zhar.......1 BSB and 1 Zhar have popped, still waiting for the others &#8730;. Looks like I'm going to be having 2-3 times the amount of space here in about a week or so, so as soon as I catch up on bills and stuff I'll be looking into buying more light 

Dark green is BSB and helmet head is the Zhar.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Aug 6, 2011)

Nice BSB pic lineup there HC!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 6, 2011)

mornin HC... damnnnn those BSB pics look amazing man..... wow.. i 4got how beautiful those buds were!! idk how! lol. the BSB cross took the toppin pretty nicely. hopin the top roots tho. the flojas look nice tho man... so far so good. =)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2011)

makes me want to pop some of my bsb beans. beautiful stuff hc


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> makes me want to pop some of my bsb beans. beautiful stuff hc


agreed! i got a bsb x caseyband goin.... about 6-7 weeks veggin right now. just topped her a few days ago and attemptin to clone the top. hopin it turns out like that!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 6, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Thanks for posting the BSB pictures....lookin great. I just updated some great pics in thread, come check it out.


Glad to do it aev, I don't need much of a nudge to show off my gear lol. I'll check your garden out on my next break 



Psychild said:


> Took me a while to re-read the thread, been pretty busy lately....that BSB is looking great! I re-signed my lease this week and decided to plant 2 BSB 2 C4 and 2 Zhar.......1 BSB and 1 Zhar have popped, still waiting for the others &#8730;. Looks like I'm going to be having 2-3 times the amount of space here in about a week or so, so as soon as I catch up on bills and stuff I'll be looking into buying more light
> 
> Dark green is BSB and helmet head is the Zhar.
> 
> View attachment 1722368View attachment 1722369


Glad to hear about the lease and even better about the extra space,,,,,someone must of gotten the boot. I have a bunch of the zhar x cb at 1 week into flower. They are pretty much from seed, I let them root for close to 2 weeks before I flipped them. When they are done I'll have a better idea of what pheno you might want to look for. I would like to cube these and eventually make some f4s but I wont start that process untill I crack a bunch more seeds. Don't think I'll be able to get any cuttings off of this run to start the cubing process.



ColoradoLove said:


> Nice BSB pic lineup there HC!


Thanks buddy  Got some old Paul Mcartney on and catching a nice buzz before I go tend to the girls lol



chb444220 said:


> mornin HC... damnnnn those BSB pics look amazing man..... wow.. i 4got how beautiful those buds were!! idk how! lol. the BSB cross took the toppin pretty nicely. hopin the top roots tho. the flojas look nice tho man... so far so good. =)


The top of the plant will be the slowest to root with the bottom/older branches with more growth hormones being the quickest so don't give up on it. Need to find that happy medium with moisture in the soil,,,not to wet and not to dry, for maybe 3 or 4 weeks. Hope she roots for ya!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> makes me want to pop some of my bsb beans. beautiful stuff hc


Oh you have some left? That's cool bro, I thought you had given them all out....that's why I asked you last week if there was any beans in my collection that you wanted haha 

Have a good weekend don buddy! Hey my son just got back last night from 3 weeks over in your neck of the woods. He's bringing me back a stone from near where our ancestors were from on the east coast of Scotland lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 6, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Mornin' in here brother. Feels like I'm on the mend a bit more today. Just gotta be careful not to get too excited and move around too much-- d'oh.  Looks like another day of cheese coma...


Feeling better or is it just the cheese and the vicodine masking the symptons haha,,,,,how are ya man : ?) On the mend hopefully. Having to stay in bed is ok for about half a day before it starts to suck lol

Have a good weekend my friend!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 6, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Feeling better or is it just the cheese and the vicodine masking the symptons haha,,,,,how are ya man : ?) On the mend hopefully. Having to stay in bed is ok for about half a day before it starts to suck lol
> 
> Have a good weekend my friend!


Feelin' better... tho I really have to think why I'm better. Do I feel better? Or do I feel high? I think I feel better. You're right about stayin in bed.... it does suck, and it's hard not to go crazy sitting in there. I'm certainly no good at it... I have to get up and sneak around, check on the girls, take a bongie... you know, the shyt we do to stay sain lol.

How're you doin' man? Sounds like you're staying busy, which is what we like to hear. How's the move-in going for you and your las? When we move my wife and always end up fighting. This time we're getting movers lmfao! Catch ya in a few... gotta go do the wake up ritual


----------



## ghb (Aug 6, 2011)

whats up hc, been lurking on here pretty much every day but not had much to say. i'm amazed at your creation with the bsb, i wasn't aware until recently that mj could actually have coloured flowers, i thought it was only a temp/ ripeness thing but your girls are pink from the off.

well played.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 6, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Feelin' better... tho I really have to think why I'm better. Do I feel better? Or do I feel high? I think I feel better. You're right about stayin in bed.... it does suck, and it's hard not to go crazy sitting in there. I'm certainly no good at it... I have to get up and sneak around, check on the girls, take a bongie... you know, the shyt we do to stay sain lol.
> 
> How're you doin' man? Sounds like you're staying busy, which is what we like to hear. How's the move-in going for you and your las? When we move my wife and always end up fighting. This time we're getting movers lmfao! Catch ya in a few... gotta go do the wake up ritual


It's not that type of move in,,,yet,,,thank god haha. That scenerio would only occur if disaster struck and she lost her townhouse. Just spending more time here lol. I don't think that she dares to move any of her wardrobe in, she's done that before and had to pack it all out when we got into a fight so I think she considers it bad luck to do it again hehe. I'm doing good otherwise though man, thanks! Been living off of my earnings from the summer for the last few weeks but not much is on the horizon and noone is going to be spending money now unless they have to. Behind the facade of my legit job though things are fine,,,people will never stop buying weed, at least not in my lifetime haha




ghb said:


> whats up hc, been lurking on here pretty much every day but not had much to say. i'm amazed at your creation with the bsb, i wasn't aware until recently that mj could actually have coloured flowers, i thought it was only a temp/ ripeness thing but your girls are pink from the off.
> 
> well played.


Hey ghb what's happenin. I swung by your thread a few days ago but never posted anything  Sometimes just not in the mood I guess lol. The BR and BSB are not the only strains around here to have colored flowers,,,I have a purple pheno of Dons LCC that has purple calyxs with green leaves too. A very nice smoke indeed, I have some as my headstash right now. And thanks for the credit too man but all I will take credit for is discovering how close to the holy grail this strain really is and the decision to recreate it and try to spread it around the world. 

Have a good one mate!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 7, 2011)

Hello Mr. HC, pleased to make your acquaintance. I have been to your thread a couple times in result to searches for terms, eventually I read the whole bugger as there is tons of information along here. Anywho, I have a question for you. You mentioned that you have collected pollen and put it to the freezer for preservation. Did that work? e.g. Have you used this preserved pollen yet? It has been my understanding that it wouldn't keep in the freezer but that would be a revelation especially if there was an extended period for which it would keep.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 7, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Hello Mr. HC, pleased to make your acquaintance. I have been to your thread a couple times in result to searches for terms, eventually I read the whole bugger as there is tons of information along here. Anywho, I have a question for you. You mentioned that you have collected pollen and put it to the freezer for preservation. Did that work? e.g. Have you used this preserved pollen yet? It has been my understanding that it wouldn't keep in the freezer but that would be a revelation especially if there was an extended period for which it would keep.


Welcome to the cave cowboy. 

The pollen that I used recently had been in the freezer for a few months and I only spluffed a few of the lower branches...I havent looked for any seeds yet but that run is at 6.5 wks and I'll prolly be taking a peek up they're skirts soon. I'll let you know how it turns out! And as far as freezing the pollen, this is the first time I have tried that but the suggestion came from a reliable source.

Later man!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 7, 2011)

+rep
Thanks for the info and the welcome, Ill be watching fo sho
btw, crazy wicked sick red buds! I have seen many beautiful incidentally colored buds over the years, those are among the most lovely I have seen. That would be one of those "recessive" genes, I don't suppose your cataloging your males?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 7, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> +rep
> Thanks for the info and the welcome, Ill be watching fo sho
> btw, crazy wicked sick red buds! I have seen many beautiful incidentally colored buds over the years, those are among the most lovely I have seen. That would be one of those "recessive" genes, I don't suppose your cataloging your males?


No problem man anytime! We'll see just how recessive when everyone elses' flowers,,,,unless it's a straight up BR or BSB you will prolly have to hunt for that colored pheno with the crosses but time will tell. There is a select group of growers testing out my gear with me and eventually things will get whittled down and the cream will rise to the top ; !). I'm quite new to the breeding game, would you mind explaining cataloging the males. Chris turned me on to some cool software which might help since I don't write much down lol.

Getting a very nice high going with some Breeders Boutique Livers dom LCC topped with some mighty fine hash this morning! Just potted up some Uber Kush crosses,,pic to follow


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 7, 2011)

Potting up some seedlings, they coulda stayed in the cups a little longer but since I'm caught up in the cave,,,


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2011)

what are the 6 broken pics?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 7, 2011)

mr west said:


> what are the 6 broken pics?


Haha yeah I know, I kinda fooked up with them somehow lol. Let me see what I can do

Things good for the 3 of yas,,,coming down to the wire


----------



## mr west (Aug 7, 2011)

LOL yeah shes in no rush to have the cherub yet lol, fink it'll go the distance +, I have nibbled my finger nails off lol. Dogs spanking my arse today and this was 7 weeks ffs >>>>>>>>>


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 7, 2011)

Lol, were smokin the same thing..


----------



## DST (Aug 7, 2011)

Stunning stuff HC. Hope you are having a good weekend me old china.

Peace, DST


Highlanders cave said:


> Found a couple of Black Sour Bubble for you Aeviaana....
> 
> 
> This is one of the two original females and the stud that was used for the seed run.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh yea, that edit**(livers x cc) looks proper. I have heard legends of the livers cut, if its half of what I hear and yours is livers dom your a happy camper I'm sure. By cataloging your males I mean, are you maintaining those genetics to observe the contributing traits?


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 7, 2011)

looks like some roms came in today....ill make sure a few of these jump on board. is this considered the old or new gen romulan?


----------



## Psychild (Aug 7, 2011)

What ever was the verdict on our experiment?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 7, 2011)

Any chance of a flat in one of you'r tower block top's lol! Great job again Highlander. I just love all the color's 

I trust all's good mate!

p.s You'r p.m box is full dude, i'll try catch you later.

cindy


----------



## ColoradoLove (Aug 8, 2011)

Yo HC just dropping in to say I'm pretty sure the C4 x CB is a girl!! She got flipped and is just starting to show so I'll keep you posted over the next couple of days


----------



## Psychild (Aug 8, 2011)

Good Morning HC Family! Finally found some work....gonna be weed eating around a trailor park that has been negleted for a couple of years. Me and my friend worked about 6 hrs yesterday and managed to get 10 trailors done, now it's off to finish another 4 and some ditches alone. Should be a pretty productive day.

I lost a BSB seed from knocking over a cup :/ so I went ahead and planted a LQ in it's place  All but one C4 of my original 6 have popped so far....I'm sure it'll just be a tad bit slow though. 

Hope all is well for everyone else. See you guys later!

.........it's a great day for coffee &#8730;


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 8, 2011)

*




*
"Stunning stuff HC. Hope you are having a good weekend me old china.

Peace, DST"

Afternoon my man in the Dam! Things are going good over here,,,worlds have collided and are now morphing into a happy medium (my chick has kinda moved in) lol. She even came into one of the gardens and commented on how good things looked but I'm quite sure that was just a little buttering up on her part. Work has slowed to a standstill and with the US economy sliding down the shitter again folks are clutching their money pretty tightly. Always nice to have something to fall back on I guess hehe.

Later my friend, have a good one!
​


colocowboy said:


> Oh yea, that edit**(cc x livers) looks proper. I have heard legends of the livers cut, if its half of what I hear and yours is livers dom your a happy camper I'm sure. By cataloging your males I mean, are you maintaining those genetics to observe the contributing traits?


How's it going cowboy. The Livers x Cherrycheese is Dons gem and will be available to the public soon via BB, I have a couple of different phenos (enjoying a bubbler of the purple pheno right now) and a couple of those babies almost ready to be flipped. 

My males get binned after the pollen is collected and that same pollen gets used through out the cubing proces



Psychild said:


> What ever was the verdict on our experiment?


Hey Psychild, how's it going bro! The unseeded plants grew much more calyxs and the seeded girls were more leafy. Amount of trics appeared to be the same



Cindyguygrower said:


> Any chance of a flat in one of you'r tower block top's lol! Great job again Highlander. I just love all the color's
> 
> I trust all's good mate!
> 
> ...


All is good pops! How about with you and the little yin ; ?) Looking forward to fall or at least autumn lol. Starts early up here,,,another couple of weeks. Been on bud rot look out lately because of the high humidity but so far so good. Dehumidifier is a must right now but doesn't help with high temps

I'll talk to ya matey!



ColoradoLove said:


> Yo HC just dropping in to say I'm pretty sure the C4 x CB is a girl!! She got flipped and is just starting to show so I'll keep you posted over the next couple of days


Anytime you feel like posting a pic of her feel free. Very cool if it's a girl too CLove,,,way to go man!!


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2011)

Good luck with the live in lady HC, hope it works out. The economy is furked the world over. We just got some contract that will see us through the next 5 months so we are lucky I guess. Take it easy and keep yer head up, Peace, DST


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 8, 2011)

OK here it is HC my C-4 and Casey Band mother!!!!


shes down cause she just Woke up!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 8, 2011)

Now that's what I'm talking about Mr Hemlock Sir! You grow em big buddy, hope she treats you well


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about Mr Hemlock Sir! You grow em big buddy, hope she treats you well


 so far so good got 10 clones will be topping her and transplanting her this week. I found a couple bugs so i ordered 18000 ladybugs tired of spraying chemicals


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2011)

Lets admire that properly


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2011)

bastards lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 8, 2011)

That thing is a monster, Hem. Looks good buddy!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 8, 2011)

Darn slanted ceilings,,,,,was watering the DOGs out in the vegging area a few minutes ago and picked one up to drain it and I hear this "snap". It was faint and it took me a couple of seconds to realize what it was. Fortunately tape and a splint were within arms reach as I had just snapped that poor girl in half. I was able to apply pressure with one hand to stop the bleeding and put a splint on with the other hehe. She then went to a less lit area and is recovering nicely. In lieu of get well cards, smoke a bowl for her.

Been some questions about the difference in the Romulan 1 and the Romulan 2. They are at 6.5 wks right now so I pulled one of each out and will take some pics today and post a brief descrition.


----------



## mr west (Aug 8, 2011)

Yo hc got some crazy shit going on over in the uk man rioting in london and birmingham. I think i have 2 dif phenos of the jdb rom


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 8, 2011)

I have been hearing about it on the news...crazy shit huh! Even crazier, CNN was saying that this guy Fingerez was the trouble maker who started the riots hehe

Hey you will be able to see the 2 phenos that I have and a smoke report soon


----------



## DST (Aug 8, 2011)

I hope 18000 will be enough! lol.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 8, 2011)

lookin 4ward to seein the romulan phenos HC! =D ur pics always come out great as well


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 8, 2011)

DST said:


> I hope 18000 will be enough! lol.


 LOL me 2 D...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 8, 2011)

Romulans day 45

Rom 1 on the left and Rom 3 on the right



Romulan 1



Romulan 3


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 8, 2011)

Lookin awesome man. damn. might have 2 start them instead of the black rose.... hmmmm decisions decisionss.....


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 8, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> Lookin awesome man. damn. might have 2 start them instead of the black rose.... hmmmm decisions decisionss.....


I started some rom's and the two BSB x CB..... germed and in soil!!!


----------



## bcguy01 (Aug 8, 2011)

really nice pics


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 9, 2011)

Looking great as always Mr Highlander!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 9, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> lookin 4ward to seein the romulan phenos HC! =D ur pics always come out great as well


What up stoner! There is definitely a difference between the two albeit slight and as far as which one of the two might be more potent, if I had to make a guess I would have to say the one with a bit more frost, slightly less yield and stronger smell and more sensitive and that would be #3



bcguy01 said:


> really nice pics


Hey thanks a lot bcguy and welcome to the cave!



Hemlock said:


> Looking great as always Mr Highlander!!!


How ya doing this morning Hem! Autumn is just around the corner up here in a couple of weeks and it can't come soon enough for me lol. Thanks for swinging by brother I'll talk to you later,,,off to pressure wash a deck in a little while.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 9, 2011)

Mornin' bro... finally feel like I might be back to my old self today... or at least close, lol. More importantly, it's that special time in the tent now, where everyday is like a new present. Gonna be pushing up against our move out date, but I think there should be just about 8 weeks in my future to get this round done...


----------



## ColoradoLove (Aug 9, 2011)

Bad news HC, the C4 was definitely a dude. Amazing what 24 hours can do to a plant that was looking female! He got axed and I cut 2 clones off my QleanerX seedling. I woulda kept him for breeding if I didn't have like 23 other C4 seeds! Still got a BSBx and the QleanerX going though! They are half the size of the C4 so I'm hoping that means 2 girls! I'm gonna try rooting one of the QleanerX clones in 12/12 in an effort to save some time sexing. Any reason you could think of why it wouldn't work?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 9, 2011)

I would say go for it. Never done it myself so I don't have much advice for you. The closest I have come to that is what I'm doing now in the closet,,,12/12 with about a week and a half veg, from both clone and seed. The reason for doing the seeds with so little veg time is just so I can get an idea of what phenos are in the Calizhar x CB and in what numbers. Then Ill do another run from seed and be familiar with the phenotypes and what to look for and keep. And the clones are just to fill in space. It's not the way I usually do it, just something different ; !)


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

now then buddy, been a while! 

good to see you've been holding it down as usual. not that i'm keeping tabs but i see you have that many fairy visits and just pop them off next day. i'm well jealous of your space man!

congrats on your lady moving in too. it was the making of me lol....

roms look a treat too man.

catch you laters fella.


----------



## Psychild (Aug 9, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Bad news HC, the C4 was definitely a dude. Amazing what 24 hours can do to a plant that was looking female! He got axed and I cut 2 clones off my QleanerX seedling. I woulda kept him for breeding if I didn't have like 23 other C4 seeds! Still got a BSBx and the QleanerX going though! They are half the size of the C4 so I'm hoping that means 2 girls! I'm gonna try rooting one of the QleanerX clones in 12/12 in an effort to save some time sexing. Any reason you could think of why it wouldn't work?


 I was having a problem rooting on 12/12.....bumped it up to 18/6 and they rooted right away. Just throw them in 12/12 from root, its much easier &#8730;


Can't wait to try some Rom....the Rom I planted is looking really really bad Lol Not real sure why? Most of my seedlings I just planted are it's size already, and they Rom has a red tint to the leaves. Havn't seen new growth in about 2-3 weeks :/ I'm keeping it in there just in case it shakes back though. IMO it aint dead till it's dead. &#8730;


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 9, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> now then buddy, been a while!
> 
> good to see you've been holding it down as usual. not that i'm keeping tabs but i see you have that many fairy visits and just pop them off next day. i'm well jealous of your space man!
> 
> ...


It was the making of you huh! Can't tell if your being facetious or not lol. This caveman needs his space bro but she knows that and so far so good considering she's kind of the clingy type.

Yeah I have them in all stages don't I hehe...and that's just in the nursery! I was in Radio Shack tonight with my son and saw a cool little tripod real cheap. Now I need to figure out my lighting ; !) Been following along with things around here with everyone but not been in much of a jabbering mood lately, just touching base now and then. Girls in the garden are getting fun to look at, they're doing their hulk impressions. Have a good one mate, I be talking at you

Project day around the house tomorrow,,woot woot not



Psychild said:


> I was having a problem rooting on 12/12.....bumped it up to 18/6 and they rooted right away. Just throw them in 12/12 from root, its much easier &#8730;
> 
> 
> Can't wait to try some Rom....the Rom I planted is looking really really bad Lol Not real sure why? Most of my seedlings I just planted are it's size already, and they Rom has a red tint to the leaves. Havn't seen new growth in about 2-3 weeks :/ I'm keeping it in there just in case it shakes back though. IMO it aint dead till it's dead. &#8730;


That's too bad about the Rom seedling man, how far along was it : ?( That makes me think, I need to pop a bunch of those seeds as I have no clones especially with the way they starting to look,,,real dank in a dangerous sort of way hehe. I would recommend starting a few more. A bit of cloning chamber neglect earlier in the summer led to a bunch of lost cuttings here in the cave.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 9, 2011)

Roms look very similar in looks. You say num 3 has a slightly more potent smell? What smell we talkin here? 

I may not have room for the roms this run, i prefer to do a larger batch. Lets see how the sprout ratio turns out, i may be able to squeeze a few in. They will be a week behind tho. 

If you can pm me with some images of the caseyband and strains involved in the caseyband crosses that would be much appreciated. I am starting a database of these so i know what i am workin with....thanks!


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 9, 2011)

CaveMan how you livin Bro. 

Fekn dbase av, holy shit its all I can do 2 keep the right labels on the shit..LOL..
Don you got that, database lad, database, thats where it all at!LOL


----------



## mr west (Aug 10, 2011)

Morning H in the AM, hope things are swinging ur way. Waking with doggy spliffs is pretty hardcore for a lightweight like me lol, sure ill manage tho puff puff give>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2011)

haha no dude not being facetious, it really was the making of me. 

tinterweb needs a sarcasm font... 

whatcha talkin bout databases hemlad?


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha no dude not being facetious, it really was the making of me.
> 
> tinterweb needs a sarcasm font...
> 
> whatcha talkin bout databases hemlad?


 Oh yeah Don, the database is the dogs bollocks lad. thats where its all at. we must get BB on database!LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 10, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> CaveMan how you livin Bro.
> 
> Fekn dbase av, holy shit its all I can do 2 keep the right labels on the shit..LOL..
> Don you got that, database lad, database, thats where it all at!LOL


I'm living week to week Hem buddy, just like the majority of us. You doing any work this summer or just garden work? Most folks seem to be squeezing their dollars pretty tight



mr west said:


> Morning H in the AM, hope things are swinging ur way. Waking with doggy spliffs is pretty hardcore for a lightweight like me lol, sure ill manage tho puff puff give>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Wakey with a dog spliff is pretty hardcore but you being a lightweight made me laugh! Hard to stay away from that narcotic high it's real dreamy. Kind of spoils ya though, cause when that's around all the other strains get put away lol

I'm sure you'll manage too brother! Chicks gone to Pony Club for the day,,,so much for projects 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> haha no dude not being facetious, it really was the making of me.
> 
> tinterweb needs a sarcasm font...
> 
> whatcha talkin bout databases hemlad?


Yeah I guess I can see that bru. My ex helped me out a lot when we first met,,,I had quit smoking dope a year or two prior but had become a drunk and a half lol. She was a drinker too but also a world class athlete...we both cleaned our acts up, had some pretty incredible hobbies/interests, then slowed down a tad and raised a couple of pretty amazing kids and now I'm getting to live my life again. I'm cool with it all.

Again I'm toking on some Purp LCC this morning,,,it was very lightly seeded so I kept most of it for myself ; !) I love the flavor of it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 10, 2011)

I hear that man. but there's no way on earth i could stop drinking altogether. id go crazy.

yeah the purp pheno was my pick of the bunch too. enjoying a day off today just took a round of snips n am kicking back with a cuppa n me bongo. 

have a good one man.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey me too!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I hear that man. but there's no way on earth i could stop drinking altogether. id go crazy.
> 
> yeah the purp pheno was my pick of the bunch too. enjoying a day off today just took a round of snips n am kicking back with a cuppa n me bongo.
> 
> have a good one man.


Yeah I finally learned how to spluff my plants and keep it smokable...too funny I just barely remembered part of a dream. Don't usually remember them as thc is a wonderful dream suppresent lol but in it I pulled a Chris,,,,,,,dumped pollen in front of a fan in the flower room. 

Looking forward to sampling the Roms, they look mean hehe. Got CNN in the background watching shit going down around London (my son flew out of there the day it started) and watching the stock market take a swan dive off a cliff,,like 300 pts in a few min. Glad I live between the cracks ; !)

So were all going to light up when the princess pops little westy out right? Day or night regardless of the time hehe


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hahahahaha u pulled a chris. =p not a good thing to pull. Good luck with the rom spluffing. Lol. Hope the flojas r doin good man!


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 10, 2011)

*I'm living week to week Hem buddy, just like the majority of us. You doing any work this summer or just garden work? Most folks seem to be squeezing their dollars pretty tight

Just a Garden this summer. But I went to a bid meeting yesterday at the Local goverment. Pretty big Job or at least they think so..LOL.. we'll see what comes of it.
*


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 10, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> Hahahahaha u pulled a chris. =p not a good thing to pull. Good luck with the rom spluffing. Lol. Hope the flojas r doin good man!


Flojas are doing great man! Still need to pot two of them up but I'm scrounging around for decent containers right now lol, even have seeds in coke bottles cut in half. Just about ready to top them, they are coming up on their third node, or would that be the fourth, I call it the third true node. Just a little more and I'll decapitate the little buggers hehe. I'll take a shot of them before I do for ya though!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 10, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> *I'm living week to week Hem buddy, just like the majority of us. You doing any work this summer or just garden work? Most folks seem to be squeezing their dollars pretty tight
> 
> Just a Garden this summer. But I went to a bid meeting yesterday at the Local goverment. Pretty big Job or at least they think so..LOL.. we'll see what comes of it.
> *


There's millions of peeps who don't have anything to fall back on like some of us, it's pretty easy to put things into perspective. 

Good to hear from ya man, trying to think of the name of a movie I caught the second half of the other night, one you would appreciate and have prolly seen. Desert Storm, Jake (I cant think of his last name)Gilla something or other plays a sniper. My ex's two younger twim brothers were there and man they came back pretty fuked up.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> There's millions of peeps who don't have anything to fall back on like some of us, it's pretty easy to put things into perspective.
> 
> Good to hear from ya man, trying to think of the name of a movie I caught the second half of the other night, one you would appreciate and have prolly seen. Desert Storm, Jake (I cant think of his last name)Gilla something or other plays a sniper. My ex's two younger twim brothers were there and man they came back pretty fuked up.


 I think a lot of us did Bro. I'm currently 90% disabled. All related to the Gulf War.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 10, 2011)

Damn! 90% That's frickin' nuts Hem... you were in Kuwait, right? How far back? Chapter 1 or Chapter 2?


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 10, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Damn! 90% That's frickin' nuts Hem... you were in Kuwait, right? How far back? Chapter 1 or Chapter 2?


 Operation Desert Storm. My Unit Stabbed the Flag at the Kuwait Airport!!!! UHHHH RAHHHH Marine Corps!
But we had to takes a lot off different pills every 8 hours because the Generals thought Saddam would use nerve gas on us like he did the Kurds. We got Gassed with Arty 2 times but it was mustard gas. Because of the amount of depleted uranium we were exposed to left some of us with what refereed 2 as Gulf War Syndrome. plus during Cold weather training in Norway I kinda fell down a mountain with an 120 pack on and fuked up my knee and back. But I wouldn't Change a thing!. Those people in Kuwait were so thankful we took their country back for them one guy offered me his wife and daughter. I said look Sir, all I want is a plane back to the USA. Cause there ain't nothing like USA girls!!!!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 10, 2011)

Sounds like a bad dream to me... you are quite the brave soul, Mr Hemlock! lol Built of steel and bricks, with a big heart of gold inside. Hey, you weren't the other character from the Wizard of Oz that they cut, where you?? I kid I kid


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 10, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Sounds like a bad dream to me... you are quite the brave soul, Mr Hemlock! lol Built of steel and bricks, with a big heart of gold inside. Hey, you weren't the other character from the Wizard of Oz that they cut, where you?? I kid I kid


 LOL awe shucks man thanks!!! I just really Love Our Country and the American people of all types.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 10, 2011)

We do have a pretty good melting pot of people going on... speaking of pots, which pot of coffee you on right now, HC? number 2 by now?? lol I'm about to get my second cuppa to go with my first bong of... you guessed it... cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeese. Hope you're having yourself a good one brother


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 10, 2011)

Great to hear the flojas are doin great nan. Once u top them.... they're gonna grow like crazy!!! Can't wait till they're flowering. Curious to see wat other phenos r out there. N1knightmare said wqen he grew them he had the green pheno... the purple pheno with green leaves.. and a purple pheno with purple leaves. They all soung greta! Lol. 

And hem... that story sounds like sum shit out of a movie.. I've got alotta respect 4 ya man!


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 10, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> Great to hear the flojas are doin great nan. Once u top them.... they're gonna grow like crazy!!! Can't wait till they're flowering. Curious to see wat other phenos r out there. N1knightmare said wqen he grew them he had the green pheno... the purple pheno with green leaves.. and a purple pheno with purple leaves. They all soung greta! Lol.
> 
> And hem... that story sounds like sum shit out of a movie.. I've got alotta respect 4 ya man!


 thank you Sir.


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 10, 2011)

Hemlock, i couldn't agree more with those guys^^^ It's true heroes, like yourself, that give us freedom!!! and the opportunity to grow the dankity dank!!!!!


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 10, 2011)

Some of HC's!! they have different leaves, I'm gonna have to go back and look at your different pheno's again...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey man, just thought i'd pop in and answer you'r Q about my Casey Jones pheno. Like i was saying, i had to chop it before i got a finnished Shot, but here's a couple to give you an idea mate.

Couple weeks


About 6-7 week's


Drying Top


I'll get some info Re: it up on my thread, but i think its same cut as Westy's. He might be more helpfull on the info lol

Peace
cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey there cinderpops, how's it going buddy. It sounds like your settled in and ready to get your garden rocking! Sent ya a pm. Those are nice pics of your casey cut bro, how long does that pheno take to ripen. I have a batch of Caseybands that are on day 48, they are a 5 leaf Headband pheno and look very similiar to my Headband dom DOG cut, just without that radioactive looking OG glow the dog has hehe. They wil be done in a week or so and pics will be coming!

Talk to ya soon man.


----------



## DST (Aug 11, 2011)

stoneyluv, your avatar reminds me of my outdoor plants, freaking constantly having rain falling on them.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 11, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> Some of HC's!! they have different leaves, I'm gonna have to go back and look at your different pheno's again...


The two plants on the left could be the same pheno, the third one in is different and the runt on the right, well,,,,: ?) The other 3 look healthy and have some tight nodes, time to pot them up if your going to veg very long huh. I have a bunch of Calizhar x CB in cups like that (18 oz) a couple of weeks into flower and are showing their sex so the females will put into bags as soon as I'm sure who's who.

Girl is leaving for work soon, maybe hc will feel like playing and take some pics tonight. Got a good read going on right now, its a link to marijuana botony that a new member and friend around here turned me on to. Very cool. 

Gotta run


----------



## mr west (Aug 11, 2011)

Playing, ha I had a bad game today i hit 110 home runs


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 11, 2011)

DST said:


> stoneyluv, your avatar reminds me of my outdoor plants, freaking constantly having rain falling on them.


yea, i had rain like that a few years ago... ruined everything!! root rot and all. last year it was so dry, i had to water them everyday. this year i stayed all indoors!

hope ya get some sunshine soon!!!



Highlanders cave said:


> The two plants on the left could be the same pheno, the third one in is different and the runt on the right, well,,,,: ?) The other 3 look healthy and have some tight nodes, time to pot them up if your going to veg very long huh. I have a bunch of Calizhar x CB in cups like that (18 oz) a couple of weeks into flower and are showing their sex so the females will put into bags as soon as I'm sure who's who.
> 
> Girl is leaving for work soon, maybe hc will feel like playing and take some pics tonight. Got a good read going on right now, its a link to marijuana botony that new member around here turned me on to. Very cool.
> 
> Gotta run


after i typed that i went and looked at them a little better and also as they grew a little more, they are looking very similar now. I am gonna up can them very soon... just gotta clear out some room first. I don't always plant on them growing big, but it happens some times!!! none of the calizahr x CB sprouted for me yet i am hopeful though. but today a BSB x CB sprouted!!!! looking forward to some pics from ya!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 11, 2011)

mr west said:


> Playing, ha I had a bad game today i hit 110 home runs


That's cause you didn't go out there with a half a dozen joints in your pocket like you usually do lol, what did you expect ; ?) Yeah you'll have days like that but as long as you had fun though man! Fresh air and all ya know.

We'll have to catch up! 

When worlds/galaxies collide, a black hole is created...maybe that's what's going on over here.



stoneyluv said:


> yea, i had rain like that a few years ago... ruined everything!! root rot and all. last year it was so dry, i had to water them everyday. this year i stayed all indoors!
> 
> hope ya get some sunshine soon!!!
> 
> ...


Stoney! What's going on man. I did just take some pics a few minutes ago lol! I'll post em in a second. If anyone is interested in seeing the Caseyband pheno that was used in the crosses, hang on cause they are looking fuking nice. They look an awful lot like someone else's gem around here. Romulan pics coming too!

How many Calizhar x CB did you start? To bad none cracked for ya man, I have a run in the closet that I went 20/20 with the same seeds. I have culled one weak one and after a couple of weeks into flower I have a total of 4 males. Not Keeping them or cloning them, this run is just to familiarize myself with the strain and then I'll know what to look for the next time I drop a bunch of those 

Not sure about Wilfred tonight, didn't watch it last week,,,they need to shit in some more boots hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 11, 2011)

Some budroom shots at lights out,,,,

Enjoying some Black Sour Bubble before I trim up one of the Romulan 3s. Day 48 and trics are mostly cloudy with a few ambers and a couple of clears. I'll take a couple more down at 7.5 wks and the rest at 8 weeks

The long suckers in the foreground are my Caseyband and the same pheno was used in the breeding projects






Sea of Roms with a Lemon Qleaner in the foreground




Cheeseberry Haze at 5 weeks


Dog at 3 weeks




Sativa pheno DOG at 5 weeks


And this stinky chunker is the indie Qleaner!


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 11, 2011)

Very Nice MR Cave!!!


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Stoney! What's going on man. I did just take some pics a few minutes ago lol! I'll post em in a second. If anyone is interested in seeing the Caseyband pheno that was used in the crosses, hang on cause they are looking fuking nice. They look an awful lot like someone else's gem around here. Romulan pics coming too!
> 
> How many Calizhar x CB did you start? To bad none cracked for ya man, I have a run in the closet that I went 20/20 with the same seeds. I have culled one weak one and after a couple of weeks into flower I have a total of 4 males. Not Keeping them or cloning them, this run is just to familiarize myself with the strain and then I'll know what to look for the next time I drop a bunch of those
> 
> Not sure about Wilfred tonight, didn't watch it last week,,,they need to shit in some more boots hehe





Highlanders cave said:


> Some budroom shots at lights out,,,,
> 
> Enjoying some Black Sour Bubble before I trim up one of the Romulan 3s. Day 48 and trics are mostly cloudy with a few ambers and a couple of clears. I'll take a couple more down at 7.5 wks and the rest at 8 weeks
> 
> ...


those look great man!! i had to slap myself in the face to stop staring!!!!

how many total plants are in those shots? (you can guess)

and ya gotta forgive me cuz I'm new here.... what is the make up of an indie qleaner?

As for the calizahr x CB, I only had the two beans to start with, so i went for broke and sowed em both!! I'm gonna start to soak your lemon qleaner x CB, i remember you speaking highly of that one in the past... I got three of em to!!!

BTW... this is my favorite!!! outstanding!!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 11, 2011)

lovely pics as always man.. love wen u post pics!! hahaha everything looks awesome! glad to see the caseyband used in the breeding projects. heyy HC keep an eye on the soil of the flojas.. like i said. mine drink ALOT! and aeviee lost 2 or 3 of his floja's because they dried up. said they were the only ones out of the bunch to dry up. soo im guesisn they must grow a pretty extensive root system very quickly. with the way the branches are.. i guess the roots would have to be pretty strong as well. love the pics tho man. gonna stare sum more


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 11, 2011)

Great update man! Everything is lookin good. I do HVAC and i see that Y branch (looks like 8 inch) is connected to a 6 inch flex duct just steppin down like that. this creates huge air resistance, and limits airflow. unless the angle of the picture is deceiving.... the small investment will make a pretty decent upgrade...get a 8 to 6 reducer (taper)


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 12, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there cinderpops, how's it going buddy. It sounds like your settled in and ready to get your garden rocking! Sent ya a pm. Those are nice pics of your casey cut bro, how long does that pheno take to ripen. I have a batch of Caseybands that are on day 48, they are a 5 leaf Headband pheno and look very similiar to my Headband dom DOG cut, just without that radioactive looking OG glow the dog has hehe. They wil be done in a week or so and pics will be coming!
> 
> Talk to ya soon man.


How's it Highlander, i wish i was settled lmao, but getting there man! The grow is looking gnarly dude! Those cola's are already connecting up front and looking Frrrrrrrrrosty! Can't wait to see the Caseyband's finnish up, my dog is near strait-up OG, the Sative pheno should throw some nice Flav. into the mix. The Casey cut i have finnishes around 8 week's, alot earlier than i expected. The pistil's are so deep in the calyxes you have to get right in there to have a look, and so tight that it would'nt take much for something to snap off. 
Hope to catch up soon man!

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 12, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> those look great man!! i had to slap myself in the face to stop staring!!!!
> 
> how many total plants are in those shots? (you can guess)
> 
> ...


Hey there stoney, what's going on man. Two weeks in a row I didn't watch Wilfred haha oh well,,,it was up against Ancient Alien Therory on the History Channel. 

Jacks Cleaner x PurpleUrkle x Space Queen is the Qleaners lineage. Jacks Cleaner has some crazy heritage though,,,like 6 different award winning strains...Jack Herer, Northern Lights, Lambs Bread and more. I used to run the indica Qleaner more than I do now, but she's a real stinker and I got a little tired of it. I have an entire run of my tga keepers in veg right now, that should be tasty!



chb444220 said:


> lovely pics as always man.. love wen u post pics!! hahaha everything looks awesome! glad to see the caseyband used in the breeding projects. heyy HC keep an eye on the soil of the flojas.. like i said. mine drink ALOT! and aeviee lost 2 or 3 of his floja's because they dried up. said they were the only ones out of the bunch to dry up. soo im guesisn they must grow a pretty extensive root system very quickly. with the way the branches are.. i guess the roots would have to be pretty strong as well. love the pics tho man. gonna stare sum more


Great advice little brother thanks that's good to know. I'm thinking that they would need a pretty extensive root system to grow that telephone pole size stalk that I saw on yours



aeviaanah said:


> Great update man! Everything is lookin good. I do HVAC and i see that Y branch (looks like 8 inch) is connected to a 6 inch flex duct just steppin down like that. this creates huge air resistance, and limits airflow. unless the angle of the picture is deceiving.... the small investment will make a pretty decent upgrade...get a 8 to 6 reducer (taper)


Thanks man, good catch! I had wondered if just necking straight down like that would inhibit the flow some. Now I know. I have 3 in-line fans in that room and everything vents out of the chimney. One up top is a dedicated exhaust and there is one on either side of the light, one just pulling air and one down near the bottom of the room that acts as my fresh air intake. That is the one your talking about. It pulls air in and then y's off with half continueing as an intake and the other half running throught the light



Cindyguygrower said:


> How's it Highlander, i wish i was settled lmao, but getting there man! The grow is looking gnarly dude! Those cola's are already connecting up front and looking Frrrrrrrrrosty! Can't wait to see the Caseyband's finnish up, my dog is near strait-up OG, the Sative pheno should throw some nice Flav. into the mix. The Casey cut i have finnishes around 8 week's, alot earlier than i expected. The pistil's are so deep in the calyxes you have to get right in there to have a look, and so tight that it would'nt take much for something to snap off.
> Hope to catch up soon man!
> 
> cindy


What's the good word cindymateyguy! I'm about to finish my bowl and then go crank up some tunes and get some blood flowing. We picked up a new front door for my porch yesterday, the other one had seen it's better days and my chick taught my dog to open it which wasn't cool lol, suppose to hang it this morning (she wants to help ha) but she off doing horse barn chores. 

Hope things are good with your family bru, get high when you can ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 12, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Hello Mr. HC, pleased to make your acquaintance. I have been to your thread a couple times in result to searches for terms, eventually I read the whole bugger as there is tons of information along here. Anywho, I have a question for you. You mentioned that you have collected pollen and put it to the freezer for preservation. Did that work? e.g. Have you used this preserved pollen yet? It has been my understanding that it wouldn't keep in the freezer but that would be a revelation especially if there was an extended period for which it would keep.


Morning bro how's it going. I pollinated some lowers with the BR pollen that I had kept in the freezer, and those plants will be coming down within the week so I will see how well the stored pollen worked as this is my first time using it. I haven't been able to see any visible seeds in the couple of times that I have looked though. I sure hope so, but I have some more Black Roses started so I'm just going to look for a new male.

My breeding project with Ice didn't go quite as planned but I did get some pollen from one of the male Ice crosses onto my primary female Ice cross last night. I'll go into more detail about it with you later but it was just a total clusterfuck compared to what I had planned haha

Later man, I'll talk to ya!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 12, 2011)

sexing my br and romulan as of last night. but rom is kinda showing what i think is balls. n i think br is fem. we shall see in a week oe so. I'm about to test germ the HB x CK. i have a strong feeling this will be my new fav. especially with the male being bubba dom..can't wait once they pop they are in the sky  have a nice one


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 12, 2011)

Man were getting some of the first moisture of the year, it's been dry as a popcorn fart! Coffee with the rain, and the smell of these with a wake n' bake..... ah it's divine!
Good Mornin' Sir! I was just daydreaming, and this was amongst the cloud of thoughts. 
Later man!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 12, 2011)

What's the good word cindymateyguy! I'm about to finish my bowl and then go crank up some tunes and get some blood flowing. We picked up a new front door for my porch yesterday, the other one had seen it's better days and my chick taught my dog to open it which wasn't cool lol, suppose to hang it this morning (she wants to help ha) but she off doing horse barn chores. 

Hope things are good with your family bru, get high when you can ; !

Aye i will do lol, so i got through the Gas guy today, so its gave me the time to get thing's moved. So glad i did'nt have to lose any plant's. Ive only got 1 Liver's in flower around 2-3 week's, but a big bushy cc x l, 2 other Liver's, cheesequake x qrazytrain, dog, bx2 suprise and a Psyco Killer x Liver's all in veg. wiating patiently to getblooming. All Fem's


----------



## Psychild (Aug 12, 2011)

If only my girl had a hobby like "horse barn chores" to go do while I tend to my other girls  Lol life would be so much easier &#8730;

Glad to see everything is going good! My plants have started week 2 of veg....I'll post pics around week 3-4. I plan on letting them grow pretty big, so hopefully around week 5-6 I can throw them in Flower. (kind of depends on my space though Lol) I got the new Flower closet all setup and ready to go.....it's kind of scary right now because all my wiring and stuff is on the floor, but as soon as I get this job rolling and bills payed off I'll start working on a more professional setup. Lemme know if anyone has some extra lights or friends with extra lights laying around. My flowering cabinet has just quadrupled in size 

One more thing Lol
What do are some things you look for in your male selections?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 12, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Morning bro how's it going. I pollinated some lowers with the BR pollen that I had kept in the freezer, and those plants will be coming down within the week so I will see how well the stored pollen worked as this is my first time using it. I haven't been able to see any visible seeds in the couple of times that I have looked though. I sure hope so, but I have some more Black Roses started so I'm just going to look for a new male.
> 
> My breeding project with Ice didn't go quite as planned but I did get some pollen from one of the male Ice crosses onto my primary female Ice cross last night. I'll go into more detail about it with you later but it was just a total clusterfuck compared to what I had planned haha
> 
> Later man, I'll talk to ya!


Im sure you'll get it together man! You'r the guy!!!!! lol Don't know how you find the time, but if i had it to use for my passion then i would too 

cindy


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 12, 2011)

If you want to make a taper out of cardboard...ill tell ya how to make it work dimensionally.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> sexing my br and romulan as of last night. but rom is kinda showing what i think is balls. n i think br is fem. we shall see in a week oe so. I'm about to test germ the HB x CK. i have a strong feeling this will be my new fav. especially with the male being bubba dom..can't wait once they pop they are in the sky  have a nice one


Trying to think what the CK is in the HB x CK? The BR is nice for something different, it's more of a daytime smoke but a male would nice if you want to add color and strong vertical growth to a strain. The Rom is definitly a strong contender to use for breeding, thinking that will be one of my cornerstones in future breeding project ; !) 

Got 12 Lushes about to start week 2 of seedling stage! Stoked for those bro, many tanks once again!!



colocowboy said:


> Man were getting some of the first moisture of the year, it's been dry as a popcorn fart! Coffee with the rain, and the smell of these with a wake n' bake..... ah it's divine!
> Good Mornin' Sir! I was just daydreaming, and this was amongst the cloud of thoughts.
> Later man!


Well then I raise my cup to the rain over there for you man! That's one thing about growing guerrilla style, you are so at the mercy of mother nature. I'm liking staying indoors, kinda want to plant a bunch of Black Roses at a few select intersections next spring though and watch some strawberry red buds grow up in plain sight and see if anyone picks up on them lol.





Cindyguygrower said:


> What's the good word cindymateyguy! I'm about to finish my bowl and then go crank up some tunes and get some blood flowing. We picked up a new front door for my porch yesterday, the other one had seen it's better days and my chick taught my dog to open it which wasn't cool lol, suppose to hang it this morning (she wants to help ha) but she off doing horse barn chores.
> 
> Hope things are good with your family bru, get high when you can ; !
> 
> Aye i will do lol, so i got through the Gas guy today, so its gave me the time to get thing's moved. So glad i did'nt have to lose any plant's. Ive only got 1 Liver's in flower around 2-3 week's, but a big bushy cc x l, 2 other Liver's, cheesequake x qrazytrain, dog, bx2 suprise and a Psyco Killer x Liver's all in veg. wiating patiently to getblooming. All Fem's


Your vegging girls sound like a nice lot bru, lot of quality strains in this crew around here!



Psychild said:


> If only my girl had a hobby like "horse barn chores" to go do while I tend to my other girls  Lol life would be so much easier &#8730;
> 
> Glad to see everything is going good! My plants have started week 2 of veg....I'll post pics around week 3-4. I plan on letting them grow pretty big, so hopefully around week 5-6 I can throw them in Flower. (kind of depends on my space though Lol) I got the new Flower closet all setup and ready to go.....it's kind of scary right now because all my wiring and stuff is on the floor, but as soon as I get this job rolling and bills payed off I'll start working on a more professional setup. Lemme know if anyone has some extra lights or friends with extra lights laying around. My flowering cabinet has just quadrupled in size
> 
> ...


5 or 6 weeks is a good amount of time to veg, that's about when they start becoming sexually mature. I consider the first 2 wks of a plants life the seedling stage and starting counting the weeks as veg time after that stage. That's great news about your flowering area, that's a big step!



Cindyguygrower said:


> Im sure you'll get it together man! You'r the guy!!!!! lol Don't know how you find the time, but if i had it to use for my passion then i would too
> 
> cindy


Haha well cinders I'm kinda semi-retired and my kids are getting older, I guess that's how I find the time lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 12, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> If you want to make a taper out of cardboard...ill tell ya how to make it work dimensionally.


I actually could use more negative pressure in there than I have when the room is closed, thanks though. And since half of the intake y's to the light, the more air through there the better


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 12, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I actually could use more negative pressure in there than I have when the room is closed, thanks though. And since half of the intake y's to the light, the more air through there the better


 Man i wanted to teach you a little about radial line development. Lol jk.... anyway, hows the garden?

All the sprouters are commin up. I noticed something between newer seeds and older seeds. It seems the newer ones sprout much faster....just an observation.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 13, 2011)

Sup' Bro. Well the Week-end's here atlast. First day in over a month to go catch up with a couple friend's and get a good old ' ching-chong '  
Its the look on their face's when they light a banger and think WTF !!!
There's nothing but garbage on the beat, so their tolerance will be rather lowish lol. Some Dog and Casey should do the job. 

Have a good one man. Keep the Cave Rockin !!!!

cinders


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2011)

whats good hc buddy? >>> livers and erl bongo's for breakie >>>>::

rock the cave to the founds man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 13, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Man i wanted to teach you a little about radial line development. Lol jk.... anyway, hows the garden?
> 
> All the sprouters are commin up. I noticed something between newer seeds and older seeds. It seems the newer ones sprout much faster....just an observation.


Gardens really good man, thanks! Got about 3 runs worth of clones just chillen and doing their thing so there is not much for me to do but water and feed right now. Got a round in the flower room at a little over 7 wks and a round at just over 5 weeks so those clones won't be sitting around much longer. 

I need to get over and check out your garden bro. Catch ya later!



Cindyguygrower said:


> Sup' Bro. Well the Week-end's here atlast. First day in over a month to go catch up with a couple friend's and get a good old ' ching-chong '
> Its the look on their face's when they light a banger and think WTF !!!
> There's nothing but garbage on the beat, so their tolerance will be rather lowish lol. Some Dog and Casey should do the job.
> 
> ...


Haha I hear ya bro, lots and lots of brick weed a couple of towns north where my daughter and all her friends live. I don't use my old foreman as a mover anymore but when I was I'm sure some of my dank would end up in her circle of friends as he was in that group too hehe. Too funny!

You have a good one to buddy, enjoy!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> whats good hc buddy? >>> livers and erl bongo's for breakie >>>>::
> 
> rock the cave to the founds man!


I intend to my friend and as soon as my girl leaves I'll be rocking the walls down too. Got some Breeders Boutique Livers x Cherrycheese in the bowl this am, you must be planning on going back to bed after that breakfast!!

Talk to ya ; !)


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2011)

Finaly got round to making some hash, I didnt drill it jus gentle agitation with a slotted spoon. Heres wot i got





the smaller bits are the smaller grade and its soft enough to squidge the other pile is the lower grade stuff but it still looks mighty nice to me lol


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 13, 2011)

Mmmmmmmmmmm........ that does look pretty good west.... wouldnt minds droppin sum of that in my bowl!


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2011)

Shmokes good too lol


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 13, 2011)

mmm, that looks pretty tasty
if you figure that the finer the mesh the better the hash.... not so much
the 90 is the banger, those will be the biggest heads
damn, I'm jonesing for some livers and bubble now 

peace, puff puff pass


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 13, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> mmm, that looks pretty tasty
> if you figure that the finer the mesh the better the hash.... not so much
> the 90 is the banger, those will be the biggest heads
> damn, I'm jonesing for some livers and bubble now
> ...


 I Vote the 73 is the Best...IMO, the blonder the better


----------



## mr west (Aug 13, 2011)

They both knock ya block off lol im jus glad theres no green in it lol


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 13, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> I Vote the 73 is the Best...IMO, the blonder the better


I'll vote for that too 
I cannot discriminate on this topic lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey westy I just saw your hash over on your thread, looks just as good over here lol. That will help let your DOG dry a little longer too enjoy it brother  Also just saw all of the kitten shots over at the 600,,,I should prolly throw one up of my new little buddy. Little shit still wakes me up a 5 every morning haha, loves to get up and nuzzle in your face which is fine but it's the kneading in my skin with his paws that gets me

Taking a break from hanging the porch door, nothing is square in this old house and with the sun shining in it feels like it's about 100 F out there, with a little Qleaner that I found. I love the high from this stuff, intense but stimulating. Got 1 coming down next week too. 

Autumn is in the air at night these days!!! Upper 40s night before last


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Autumn is in the air at night these days!!! Upper 40s night before last


damn, it gets cold quick up there huh?

I'm a few hours south of you in PA, It only get's down to the low 70's at night here. can't wait for that good sleeping temps like you have!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 13, 2011)

yeaa last night was pretty chilly where i am too. in the mid 50's i believe... i kno wen i went outside in the middle of the night.. i could blow smoke! lol. not much but still... crazy to think its august!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Gardens really good man, thanks! Got about 3 runs worth of clones just chillen and doing their thing so there is not much for me to do but water and feed right now. Got a round in the flower room at a little over 7 wks and a round at just over 5 weeks so those clones won't be sitting around much longer.
> 
> I need to get over and check out your garden bro. Catch ya later!


 Right on good to hear things are goin good. Im in the process of trimmin, got one flood table mixed with indica doms, 50/50s and sativa doms. I have seperate buckets for the indicas to get some pure water while the sativas are drinking rez water...pain in the ass. I just posted some pictures, take care.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 13, 2011)

mr west said:


> Finaly got round to making some hash, I didnt drill it jus gentle agitation with a slotted spoon. Heres wot i got
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 nice lookin hash. i got a 5 gallon bag set im waiting to use again. ive found that hand stirring produces a better product than the drill. the drill seems to break the trim up too much allowing fine particles (that we dont want) through the bag...i got a technique i like doing, freeze the pucks then chop it up with a fine razor. let it dry chopped up, i dont like pressed hash anymore.


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 13, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> nice lookin hash. i got a 5 gallon bag set im waiting to use again. ive found that hand stirring produces a better product than the drill. the drill seems to break the trim up too much allowing fine particles (that we dont want) through the bag...i got a technique i like doing, freeze the pucks then chop it up with a fine razor. let it dry chopped up, i dont like pressed hash anymore.


I agree, that is some fine lookin hash mr west!!!!

another great way to break it up is a micrograter, if you happen to have one in the kitchen.


----------



## mr west (Aug 14, 2011)

i just crumble it up with my fingers lol, years ago in the days of soapbar hash ppl would use nutmeg graters to get dust lol but most ppl jus burnt it with a lighter to soften it lol, wouldnt think of putting flame to bubble hash tho lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2011)

I just bought one of thsese for grinding up hash and weed while out and about 





Got half a harvest of cheese that is intended for hash this time around, still got about 7g of oil so not much use making more quite yet 

Hand stiring you say, maybe i'll give that a whirl, i have to admit i've never been entirely convinced by the quality coming out of my bubble bags using a big industiral paint mixer.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 14, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> I'll vote for that too
> I cannot discriminate on this topic lol


Right why split hairs lol,,,I have a 75 which is the nuts for me but I have heard the 90 is the best also  The last run that I did I combined the 75 and the 20, I don't think I'll do that again...defeats the purpose of trying to make good hash



stoneyluv said:


> damn, it gets cold quick up there huh?
> 
> I'm a few hours south of you in PA, It only get's down to the low 70's at night here. can't wait for that good sleeping temps like you have!!!


I don't recall there being a pa a few hours south of Corsica 



chb444220 said:


> yeaa last night was pretty chilly where i am too. in the mid 50's i believe... i kno wen i went outside in the middle of the night.. i could blow smoke! lol. not much but still... crazy to think its august!


Mid August baby! That's what I wait for all summer haha, the nights are noticably cooler and the days are not so friggen long....and I've seen a couple of trees turning already hehe



aeviaanah said:


> Right on good to hear things are goin good. Im in the process of trimmin, got one flood table mixed with indica doms, 50/50s and sativa doms. I have seperate buckets for the indicas to get some pure water while the sativas are drinking rez water...pain in the ass. I just posted some pictures, take care.


How you liking the flood and drain? I know you must be liking the co2, I should look into that...the start up cost of it would pay for itself after the first run. I'll swing by and take a look.



aeviaanah said:


> nice lookin hash. i got a 5 gallon bag set im waiting to use again. ive found that hand stirring produces a better product than the drill. the drill seems to break the trim up too much allowing fine particles (that we dont want) through the bag...i got a technique i like doing, freeze the pucks then chop it up with a fine razor. let it dry chopped up, i dont like pressed hash anymore.


Myself as well. The last run I let it dry into crumble but I think I'll go back to shaving it off the blocks. Less air all smoke when you toke 



tip top toker said:


> I just bought one of thsese for grinding up hash and weed while out and about
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditch the mixer bru, be gentle lol. Your not mashing potatoes ; !) The P10s made it back home and they seem to have brought some friend,,,exodus x dreamtime man! Nice!! And and Exodus selfed hehe kool beans TT

Enjoy your Sunday mate, that was very cool of ya!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 14, 2011)

yeaa im hopin i can go out into the woods soon and possibly find those plants i threw out there weeks and weeks agoo. hahahaha.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2011)

Hehe, that would be my fault then  but at the same time part of the speed obsession was that i liked the pretty whirlpool of ice and cannabis and then saw how close to the top of the bucket i could get it. I've had many overflows into the kitchen  What can i say really.

I'd been meaning to ask, glad they got back ok.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 14, 2011)

I never really asked or found out that is to say i gave it a half hearted attempt. What's the lineage of your romulan. I know nowt about it and someone inquired about it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 14, 2011)

speaking of romulans, mine was a male just as i expected, i culled him. and i dont think he was worth trying to get pollen from, maybe another male will.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 14, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa im hopin i can go out into the woods soon and possibly find those plants i threw out there weeks and weeks agoo. hahahaha.


If I were you man I would just wait until the first week or two in Oct and just go out once and harvest them, it will be hard to find them untill the rest of the foliage dies. Then it wil be easy cause your mj plants will still be about the only things standing



tip top toker said:


> I never really asked or found out that is to say i gave it a half hearted attempt. What's the lineage of your romulan. I know nowt about it and someone inquired about it.


http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Romulan/Next_Generation_Seed_Company/

The Romulan in this pic looks exactly like the cut that I have...they at day 51 I'll throw a pic up later! Check out this read, it gives a pretty accurate description. Apparently there is a pink pheno also,,,, 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> speaking of romulans, mine was a male just as i expected, i culled him. and i dont think he was worth trying to get pollen from, maybe another male will.


Drop a bunch of them man, you know where you can get more  

I started sampling it yesterday afternoon and last night. And right now lol. Trics were mostly cloudy with a few ambers at 48 days, she was bred initially to stay short and finish early, and with a 2 or 3 day dry it's got some strong potency. I can see how one could end up shuffling around like Ozzie if I let them go 8 weeks,,,,,but at least one would be pain free doing the Ozzie shuffle hehe woot i'm fuking stoned!

By the way the 12 Lushes are doing great,,,midway through seedling stage they're chillen on the porch soaking up some rays. Folks these Lush have some absolutely insane genetics, I'm super stoked. Correct me if I mix up the lineage bro....OG Kush x ( Lemon Larry OG x Chem D)! 

It's beginning to feel a lot like christmas hmmm no music notes on the keyboard here*&*&*&**&*&**&*&*


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 14, 2011)

Top of the mornin' to ya Chief. So I went in the ol tent last night to rearrange some of the kids, and the C4 x's were lifting their skirts--- errr, more like pulling down their pants, those little fooks lol. 4 of 5 were males, probably my fault... I'm sure the ratio would have been better had they not got stunted during my short vacation out of town. The best lookin' plant is a Fem, tho, so I'm well happy with that. Might even have to steal a cut from under her skirt, too  It's funny... it's the one plant who's leaves I'd been touching the most, who I'd been giving the most "good vibes" to turned out to be the best, and my only girl, too. Who'da thought?

Hope you're havin' a good one out there brother...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 14, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Top of the mornin' to ya Chief. So I went in the ol tent last night to rearrange some of the kids, and the C4 x's were lifting their skirts--- errr, more like pulling down their pants, those little fooks lol. 4 of 5 were males, probably my fault... I'm sure the ratio would have been better had they not got stunted during my short vacation out of town. The best lookin' plant is a Fem, tho, so I'm well happy with that. Might even have to steal a cut from under her skirt, too  It's funny... it's the one plant who's leaves I'd been touching the most, who I'd been giving the most "good vibes" to turned out to be the best, and my only girl, too. Who'da thought?
> 
> Hope you're havin' a good one out there brother...


Hey Bobo yeah i'm having a good one thanks...enjoy some me time which I haven't had as much of lately. About to flush some Roms and just started watching The Bourne Identity. Again lol. To bad about the male female ratio but your other plants will be happy about it and should produce a little more with the extra room. I prolly shouldn't tell you but it looks like I went 15 females out of 19 plants with the Calizhar x Caseyband. They are in 18 oz cups and today I'll pot them up into 1 gal bags

Enjoy your Sunday!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 14, 2011)

That's a great ratio... lucky man! I'm sure had mine not been so battered I'd of pulled through with another girl or two. There was a second there were I thought they might not pull through at all, so I can't complain as long as I have one girl  Plus now I have room to put two Cheesey scrogs in the tent. . .


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 14, 2011)

*one could end up shuffling around like Ozzie if I let them go 8 weeks.LOLOLOLOL...shit that how I walk round every day.

Nights startin to cool off up there, very Kool. Its cooling off here at night 2 we are down to 85-87 at night a heavy fukin heat LOL. Honest 8-9am is 87-90. Hot summer this year. But me breeding project thanks to my friends here, the polypoid BR turn out to be a male so i breeding it with sensi star c-4and caseyband, BSBxcaseyband, and Pineapple express. 
*


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 14, 2011)

You'r doing What !!!! That's some graft there Highlander, and a very exiting range of goodie's! I'm just up in the wee hour's and wanted to check out you'r cc x l. Try see if i can figure out the pheno. i got. Pick a couple Pic's and get em up for a wee look-see.

Keep it rocking bro.


----------



## Psychild (Aug 15, 2011)

At lights off with my doors closed and the AC on 72 my lowest temp since the move has been 84....Usually my temps are around 88-92 with lights on. I know it seems ridiculous, but this part of the country gets up to 110+ everyday.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 15, 2011)

Holy moly, I just counted 11 different strain I got Going. Time to thin the herd HC. Think I'm bloom me Sensi Mom and my Pineapple mom. Cause your strain look so damn tastie!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2011)

so whats good in the world buddy? new door hung ? new pup driving you nuts ? 

one thing new pups or any baby thing is good for is keeping you active! 

hope life's treating ya grand man. ( and no major barney rubbles with your gal moved in i hope. )

think i'm going to write this afternoon off with a jakey n a swift rum n orange. have a good one man


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 15, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> That's a great ratio... lucky man! I'm sure had mine not been so battered I'd of pulled through with another girl or two. There was a second there were I thought they might not pull through at all, so I can't complain as long as I have one girl  Plus now I have room to put two Cheesey scrogs in the tent. . .


I need to change that to 14 females out of 19,,,found one more male. Also found some 1/2 gal bags that I had so they got potted into those. 1 gal would have been a little exsessive coming from an 18 oz cup 2.5 wks into flower

Hope that your on the mend! I'm sure your girl does too!




Hemlock said:


> *one could end up shuffling around like Ozzie if I let them go 8 weeks.LOLOLOLOL...shit that how I walk round every day.
> 
> Nights startin to cool off up there, very Kool. Its cooling off here at night 2 we are down to 85-87 at night a heavy fukin heat LOL. Honest 8-9am is 87-90. Hot summer this year. But me breeding project thanks to my friends here, the polypoid BR turn out to be a male so i breeding it with sensi star c-4and caseyband, BSBxcaseyband, and Pineapple express.
> *


High today upper 60s!!!! I'm starting to feel alive again  Hey to be honest I would think twice about using the polypoid for any of your breeding projects. I don't like mutants of any sort and when I first heard you say that it was a poly I had reservations about even running it through it at all. Just some food for thought. Have yourself a good un Hem buddy!



Cindyguygrower said:


> You'r doing What !!!! That's some graft there Highlander, and a very exiting range of goodie's! I'm just up in the wee hour's and wanted to check out you'r cc x l. Try see if i can figure out the pheno. i got. Pick a couple Pic's and get em up for a wee look-see.
> 
> Keep it rocking bro.


Well I have a Purp and a Livers dom candy pheno in veg right now if that would help. I should be able to take some pics today, I'll post them on your thread. I do have pics of LCC that are finished but that wouldn't help you. Thanks for swinging by pops, I'll talk to ya ; !)



Psychild said:


> At lights off with my doors closed and the AC on 72 my lowest temp since the move has been 84....Usually my temps are around 88-92 with lights on. I know it seems ridiculous, but this part of the country gets up to 110+ everyday.


And for a while longer down there too. Keeping the ac at 72 for economical reasons? 



Hemlock said:


> Holy moly, I just counted 11 different strain I got Going. Time to thin the herd HC. Think I'm bloom me Sensi Mom and my Pineapple mom. Cause your strain look so damn tastie!


Haha oh yeah I hear ya! It's hard to cut them loose sometimes,,,good luck 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> so whats good in the world buddy? new door hung ? new pup driving you nuts ?
> 
> one thing new pups or any baby thing is good for is keeping you active!
> 
> ...


Nah me and the gal are getting along great lately. She has relaxed a ton since getting out of the ortho office and she dotes on her man pretty good. Think she needs to get her own laptop though hehe. Door is hung, no doorknob yet,,,I'm such a procrastonator, need to go buy a bit to drill the hole lol. 

A joint and a rum n something sounds good brother, enjoy.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Aug 15, 2011)

Sure H.C, na' sweat, mine's still in Veg. but has a really distinctive look. Like, light green leaves, with double serated finger's on most leaf's. Its bushing like a Liver's cut, ( as if been multi topped, or used for clone's ). Like i said just to getan idea. Looking for the colourfull one hahaha/

Peace Brother


----------



## Psychild (Aug 15, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> And for a while longer down there too. Keeping the ac at 72 for economical reasons?


 Definitely man....during the day in the heat I keep the AC on 78-80 depending on how hot it is outside. We've had 3 consecutive $550+ utility bills, and it's starting to take it's toll. Especially since the last 2 months I didn't have a job. Our house is pretty old and very poorly insulated, not to mention we're on stilts so that's even more heat to rise from the floor. Hopefully soon I won't have to worry about it though. I've already started the veg switch to run my lights at night while I'm sleeping, since the temps are so much lower. If I can get a few more fans and figure out a way to get a fresh air intake, then the flowering room will get the same treatment. 

Glad to hear everything with the girl is fine. Mine has been living with me for almost a year, but until 3 days ago she was living in my room O.O Thanks God my other room mate moved out, and she got her own room!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 15, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Sure H.C, na' sweat, mine's still in Veg. but has a really distinctive look. Like, light green leaves, with double serated finger's on most leaf's. Its bushing like a Liver's cut, ( as if been multi topped, or used for clone's ). Like i said just to getan idea. Looking for the colourfull one hahaha/
> 
> Peace Brother


Well the colorful one is the more bushey of my two cuts,,, I'll pm ya again


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 15, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Definitely man....during the day in the heat I keep the AC on 78-80 depending on how hot it is outside. We've had 3 consecutive 550+ utility bills, and it's starting to take it's toll. Especially since the last 2 months I didn't have a job. Our house is pretty old and very poorly insulated, not to mention we're on stilts so that's even more heat to rise from the floor. Hopefully soon I won't have to worry about it though. I've already started the veg switch to run my lights at night while I'm sleeping, since the temps are so much lower. If I can get a few more fans and figure out a way to get a fresh air intake, then the flowering room will get the same treatment.
> 
> Glad to hear everything with the girl is fine. Mine has been living with me for almost a year, but until 3 days ago she was living in my room O.O Thanks God my other room mate moved out, and she got her own room!


Yeah I hear ya, similiar story here cepten in the winter with the heat bill. I love living simple though, I don't need much haha...good thing huh. All you need for fresh air is an inline fan and some flexiduct. I know, another expense. 

A little man space is always needed bro, cool she has her own room now. I'll bet she loves it too ha. 

Later man, getting about time to head up to the hydro store for supplies.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey HC, had a quick question for ya. . . how'd ya say the C4 x's are on the nutes? Heavy feeders, medium feeders, or light feeders? I'm hesitant to feed them as often as I would the Cheese. . . but wanna make 'em all big and nice, too. Thanks amigo


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 15, 2011)

mr west said:


> i just crumble it up with my fingers lol, years ago in the days of soapbar hash ppl would use nutmeg graters to get dust lol but most ppl jus burnt it with a lighter to soften it lol, wouldnt think of putting flame to bubble hash tho lol.


 yea right on, what you usin to burn your hash?


stoneyluv said:


> I agree, that is some fine lookin hash mr west!!!!
> 
> another great way to break it up is a micrograter, if you happen to have one in the kitchen.


 thats a good idea...

hey been out of town the last couple of days. headed up to santa cruz, i picked up a bubba kush x LA confidential. clone smells ridiculously strong already. almost like they sprayed the bitch with cannibus scented cologne. lol....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 15, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey HC, had a quick question for ya. . . how'd ya say the C4 x's are on the nutes? Heavy feeders, medium feeders, or light feeders? I'm hesitant to feed them as often as I would the Cheese. . . but wanna make 'em all big and nice, too. Thanks amigo


They are not shy in the nute dept brobo. (let me rephrase that. Neither the Caseyband nor the C-4 are nute sensitive). Maybe start out medium and inch your way up. My school of thought with my nute regiment is less is better lol. I have 2 in veg that are going to get flipped later this week with the next batch,,,really looking forward to it! Something about the high from the C-4 and also the Lemon Qleaner (which I have a little of drying for the ocean on Wed ; ) that stands out. Strong, intense and fun haha! 

So you started flowering those or are they just showing their preflowers? I know you needed to pull the trigger on this batch soon so I'm thinking they have just gone into 12/12? Waiting on my girl to come over and to have a late lunch and then hopefully a nap haha

Catch ya later man : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 15, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> yea right on, what you usin to burn your hash?
> 
> thats a good idea...
> 
> hey been out of town the last couple of days. headed up to santa cruz, i picked up a bubba kush x LA confidential. clone smells ridiculously strong already. almost like they sprayed the bitch with cannibus scented cologne. lol....


Haha I love it!! Where I am it's so backwards you need to have cancer or hiv to get a script and even then there is nowhere to get it much less walk into a shop and take your pick off the shelf. That's very cool it's a way of life there and that clone you picked up sounds incredible. Hey I was just thinking about your strains a little while ago, I'll touch base with you.

Man I didn't know that I was dyslexic in any manner but smoking this Romulan right now, I keep getting my letters backwards haha


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 15, 2011)

Mine went into 12/12 yesterday  i get my letters backwards as is, this could be fun


----------



## DST (Aug 15, 2011)

HC, I do believe you have just found a cure for dyslexia, WEED!!!! Perhaps if it makes non dyslexic people dyslexic, then it will make dyslexic people non dyslexic. 4 dyslexics in one sentence...there's a joke in there somewhere, I just can't spell it!...soz.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 15, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha I love it!! Where I am it's so backwards you need to have cancer or hiv to get a script and even then there is nowhere to get it much less walk into a shop and take your pick off the shelf. That's very cool it's a way of life there and that clone you picked up sounds incredible. Hey I was just thinking about your strains a little while ago, I'll touch base with you.
> 
> Man I didn't know that I was dyslexic in any manner but smoking this Romulan right now, I keep getting my letters backwards haha


 Right on.....that rom is prettty good then huh? i got one to pop so far. Didnt germ it or anything. Im having too much heat and too much humidity issues....my sprout ratio was lookin good but a few have died off too the heat issue.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 15, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> They are not shy in the nute dept brobo. (let me rephrase that. Neither the Caseyband nor the C-4 are nute sensitive). Maybe start out medium and inch your way up. My school of thought with my nute regiment is less is better lol. I have 2 in veg that are going to get flipped later this week with the next batch,,,really looking forward to it! Something about the high from the C-4 and also the Lemon Qleaner (which I have a little of drying for the ocean on Wed ; ) that stands out. Strong, intense and fun haha!
> 
> So you started flowering those or are they just showing their preflowers? I know you needed to pull the trigger on this batch soon so I'm thinking they have just gone into 12/12? Waiting on my girl to come over and to have a late lunch and then hopefully a nap haha
> 
> Catch ya later man : !)



Thanks for the info my friend. I flipped them. They're a week in today... shyza... gotta go water 'em right now. I just forgot... fookin' cheese messin' up my mind. I'm off!


----------



## mr west (Aug 16, 2011)

DST said:


> HC, I do believe you have just found a cure for dyslexia, WEED!!!! Perhaps if it makes non dyslexic people dyslexic, then it will make dyslexic people non dyslexic. 4 dyslexics in one sentence...there's a joke in there somewhere, I just can't spell it!...soz.


I wish that was the case, unfortunatly it hasnt helpped me, I was diagnosed dyslexic in 1980 wen it was fashioonable lol.


----------



## DST (Aug 16, 2011)

Badly spelt trend setter....lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 16, 2011)

Mornin' HC brova. . . looks like you're off at work. Hope it's treating you well. About to go get some work done, too! Talk to ya


----------



## Psychild (Aug 16, 2011)

Waddup fellas? On a 2 hr drive to my girlfriends familys place. Gonna be a good 2 days....just harvested a plant Sunday, and drinking some beers with the family tonight. Hope everythings going good here.


BSB isn't looking too hot, but I'm pretty sure its a good combonation sp? Lol of MG soil, and my 86 avg temp in the veg box. The others are moving right a long though...especially the Lemon Qleanor, it loves the heat. Hopefully they will look just as good when I get back tomorrow night.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 16, 2011)

missed tho post yesterday, dropped em off a few minutes ago


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2011)

i reckon a separate room is a must man. every one needs a mancave! tho i can barely get moved in mine lol. hope your good HC!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey tokers whats up. Been up since 4am and about to head to the ocean for the day with the kids when I got a call from my daughter (we were all going to meet up a couple of towns from here) and she was sick and felt terrible about not being able to go so we put it off till next week. My chick is out of town for the day at a horse show so I have some space. Nice! Not nice about the day trip being canned though.

Update time in the cave!

A couple of more Roms came down yesterday (7.5 wks) and damn did they chunk the fuk up or what towards the end.... They may be one of my heavier yielders! I took one down at 7 weeks and as far as being a medical strain closer to 8 weeks would prolly be better. It numbs you up nice and helps take away the pain quite noticably at 7 wks though  Some of the Lemon Qleaner has come down too and smoking that reminds me why she made the cut out of close to 20 tga phenotypes. Subbys stuff is all over the place lol. The rest of this run coming down this weekend or so are 2 more Roms, 4 Caseybands and an indica Qleaner. Lots of other strains in there at 5.5 and 3.5 wks.

Just flipped a mulligen stew of sorts a couple of days ago but most of my runs are pretty diverse anyways,,,,5 Calizhar, 2 Blueberry, 2 C-4, 2 Black Sour Bubble and 2 LCC. I love seeing the girls transition from the veg room to the flower room. The veg room opens up but not for long,,,I just made my selection of clones for the run to get flipped in three weeks, from a WHOLE BUNCH of different strains to choose from lol. I chose some girls that with very similiar growth traits and that run is going to be 9 DOGS and 5 Caseybands. They start getting potted up today : !)

Wonderfully toasted this morning with some Lemon Qleaner in the bubbler and a second pot of coffee brewing should jump start things nicely


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey HC. Quick Q. Did you ever experience any mould problems with TGA's Void? Mine has been utterly and totally raped. Buds just turning to mush at the touch.


----------



## DST (Aug 17, 2011)

TTT, can you drop me a PM when you have a minute. I tried sending you a message but yer inbox is foo man chew




tip top toker said:


> Hey HC. Quick Q. Did you ever experience any mould problems with TGA's Void? Mine has been utterly and totally raped. Buds just turning to mush at the touch.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 17, 2011)

oye, I think I'll join you on the 2ond pot of coffee mmm lemon qleaner, that'll just have to be an imagination lol
my ppp taste like lemon starburst, how is the flavor intensity on that qleaner cut? Romulan is piney taste? hmn..... .... puff puff pass
good morning!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Hey HC. Quick Q. Did you ever experience any mould problems with TGA's Void? Mine has been utterly and totally raped. Buds just turning to mush at the touch.


Aw what a shame man. Nope no problem with the Void in that dept. The indie qleaner has to be kept a close eye on but even with my humidity at scary levels lately (that's with a dehumidifier) I've been ok so far. the leaves closest to where the rot is will yellow and wilt before you can see the actual mold so that's one thing to watch for.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 17, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> oye, I think I'll join you on the 2ond pot of coffee mmm lemon qleaner, that'll just have to be an imagination lol
> my ppp taste like lemon starburst, how is the flavor intensity on that qleaner cut? Romulan is piney taste? hmn..... .... puff puff pass
> good morning!


Whats going on man.I may have to get some food in me before I drink to much more coffee lol.

If I were to rate the taste intensity of the LQ it would be in the middle on a scale of 1-10, but the fact that it's the only strain that I have that taste lemony might move it up a notch or two. The Romulan has what might be desribed as a piney or minty scent but still waiting for the taste to come through. It's been hanging for 5 days. The LQ on the other hand has a great taste from the get go. Hang on I'll take a rip and pass it on,,,,,,,,


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 17, 2011)

Aye, that's how i caught it, buds looked just dandy, but noticed a couple of leaves were wilty and slightly odd looking, i knew the instant that they pulled free from the stem wihtout resistance that all hell had broken loose. It's crapped all over my afternoon but hey, it's the very first issue i've ever encountered in over 2 years of growing so i can't moan too much i guess  Seems that it'll still be ok for hash or oil so not all is lost  Think i'll chop the cola off just in case it should start to spread down the plant.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 17, 2011)

Damn my man, you are a busy guy. Hope all the hard work in the cave goes off without a hitch, and you are all able to get to that beach  If your daughter has a typical sorta cold, tell her to take some of this: http://www.umcka.com/ColdCare/15270-Umcka-ColdCare.aspx It's amazing... $15 or so, and it kills your cold-- naturally. Anytime I'm sick, starting to feel sick, whatever, I take it, and I feel better faster. I was very doubtful at first, but then blown away when in 2 or 3 days I was almost 100% and my cold never really got off the ground. Just make sure to follow the directions.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 17, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Aye, that's how i caught it, buds looked just dandy, but noticed a couple of leaves were wilty and slightly odd looking, i knew the instant that they pulled free from the stem wihtout resistance that all hell had broken loose. It's crapped all over my afternoon but hey, it's the very first issue i've ever encountered in over 2 years of growing so i can't moan too much i guess  Seems that it'll still be ok for hash or oil so not all is lost  Think i'll chop the cola off just in case it should start to spread down the plant.


Yeah When you trim the rotted buds off you have to take a little more than you think to make sure you get it all and then through it out.



Bobotrank said:


> Damn my man, you are a busy guy. Hope all the hard work in the cave goes off without a hitch, and you are all able to get to that beach  If your daughter has a typical sorta cold, tell her to take some of this: http://www.umcka.com/ColdCare/15270-Umcka-ColdCare.aspx It's amazing... $15 or so, and it kills your cold-- naturally. Anytime I'm sick, starting to feel sick, whatever, I take it, and I feel better faster. I was very doubtful at first, but then blown away when in 2 or 3 days I was almost 100% and my cold never really got off the ground. Just make sure to follow the directions.


Thanks a lot but it's really bad cramping, girl thing. I told her to do what ever makes it feel better. About as close as daddy can tell his little girl to get high without actually saying it ; !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 17, 2011)

Ohhhh cramps. Those are fun. My wife loves her heating pad, lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 17, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Ohhhh cramps. Those are fun. My wife loves her heating pad, lol.


And she is absolutley tough as nails too, so I know she must be in misery


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 17, 2011)

Maybe tougher...


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 17, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i reckon a separate room is a must man. every one needs a mancave! tho i can barely get moved in mine lol. hope your good HC!


 Oh yea, i got a two bedroom house. One room is mine and the ol ladys, and the other room is mine. Lol....this is where i keep my fishtanks, snake, veg room and drumset...

HC, i got 3 roms goin, I got a twisted root pheno...lol jk. One seedling sprouted with the taproot and it began to curl and curl around itself before it finally popped....he/she did about 3-4 loops lol. i got a few bsb x cb and two of the calizhar x cb popped...both are sensitive seedlings and arent looking soo good but im thinking they should pull through.


----------



## Psychild (Aug 17, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> both are sensitive seedlings and arent looking soo good but im thinking they should pull through.


 I've noticed the same thing. The Lemon Qleanor so far has been the most vigorous for me.


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)

the princess and the queen(Victoria) that is both say that cannabis is canny for helping with ladys cramps.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 18, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Oh yea, i got a two bedroom house. One room is mine and the ol ladys, and the other room is mine. Lol....this is where i keep my fishtanks, snake, veg room and drumset...
> 
> HC, i got 3 roms goin, I got a twisted root pheno...lol jk. One seedling sprouted with the taproot and it began to curl and curl around itself before it finally popped....he/she did about 3-4 loops lol. i got a few bsb x cb and two of the calizhar x cb popped...both are sensitive seedlings and arent looking soo good but im thinking they should pull through.


What going on bro! Nice, everyone should have a sanity sanctuary.

There appears to be 3 Calizhar x CB phenotypes that I have found so far. A taller pheno, a short pheno and an extremely sensitive pheno that that burns just cause it's an asshole. All of the buds are very tight to the stalk on each pheno and I'm about 3 wks in on a group under the 400 in the Anne Frank Closet. Out of 20 started I culled one of the asshole phenos and ended up with 5 males and 14 females to observe. I haven't grown the BSB crosses but if the Headband pheno comes through on any of these it should be quite vigorous. The Caseyband is the most robust and hardy strain that I have. Takes off out of the gates like a champion!



Psychild said:


> I've noticed the same thing. The Lemon Qleanor so far has been the most vigorous for me.


Could be the different enviroments that these test grows are being in too. Hemlocks group of 5 HC strains look great with the Lemon Qleaner cross being the least vigorous haha. Go figure.



mr west said:


> the princess and the queen(Victoria) that is both say that cannabis is canny for helping with ladys cramps.


I was just thinking about you and the princess this morning westy. Pretty excited for ya both, it could be any day now! Hope you have time to let us know that your off to the hospital when the big moment comes ; !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 18, 2011)

Morning from TV land. Up early this AM taking a pal to the airport. Summer is closing to an end, and the fun slows down. I guess it's getting cold around your parts too prolly, huh? Man how the seasons change lol. 

I gotta say, my C4 x is robust as hell despite a slow start outta the gates. Took a couple cuts off of her too... They're in rooting hopefully. I'm supposed to be shutting down shop on my garden, but I just can't do it. Especially when playing with this new strain... It's all too much fun. 

Hope ur having a good one brother


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)

HC mate we got it all planed out lol. When the contractions start thats my q to start making ready rolled joints. Shes gonna try and leave it to the last min b4 we go up the horrible i mean hospital lol, less time in that place the better in my eyes. We are down to 6 days till due date.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 18, 2011)

An unintentional experiment. And also unnecessary as I knew what the results were going to be but I ran with it anyways to be able to document it since I know the guy who makes it.

The two clones on the right were the only clones from this group that did not recieve a dose of Cornucopia's SPECIAL SAUCE....


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 18, 2011)

What about that last pic? Did the one in there get some SPECIAL SAUCE, too? lol What a little cutie, that last one  Oh, and the other ones, too. . .


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you have an ordinance on the amount of animals you are allowed to keep? There seems to be a large pack of dogs on your premises. Obviously the cats aren't bothered. 


cof


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 18, 2011)

Struttin his stuff, cute lil fella! I'll take one of em over a dog any day ta


----------



## mr west (Aug 18, 2011)

Aww bless


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> What going on bro! Nice, everyone should have a sanity sanctuary.
> 
> There appears to be 3 Calizhar x CB phenotypes that I have found so far. A taller pheno, a short pheno and an extremely sensitive pheno that that burns just cause it's an asshole. All of the buds are very tight to the stalk on each pheno and I'm about 3 wks in on a group under the 400 in the Anne Frank Closet. Out of 20 started I culled one of the asshole phenos and ended up with 5 males and 14 females to observe. I haven't grown the BSB crosses but if the Headband pheno comes through on any of these it should be quite vigorous. The Caseyband is the most robust and hardy strain that I have. Takes off out of the gates like a champion!


 Yes I have come to realize environment really plays a great role. How many watts you runnin under that roof anyway? Curious to see what i come up with out of the HC strains. I still got to get you back bro, i know you got alot goin. If i come across something you must have, ill let you know. Im thinking of doing a serious breeding project.....rather than just crossing whatever i got. LOL. Id like to work on the grand master. I just enjoy multistrain growing so much.....cant let my numbers get too high ya know?


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 18, 2011)

germin 5 of the Romulan Seeds now out of the Rom 1 pack. excited to see how yours turned out!! =)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 18, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Yes I have come to realize environment really plays a great role. How many watts you runnin under that roof anyway? Curious to see what i come up with out of the HC strains. I still got to get you back bro, i know you got alot goin. If i come across something you must have, ill let you know. Im thinking of doing a serious breeding project.....rather than just crossing whatever i got. LOL. Id like to work on the grand master. I just enjoy multistrain growing so much.....cant let my numbers get too high ya know?


Haha hey man that last sentence is so funny and you'll see why when you read my last sentence that I just posted on your thread. 

I have a 1k in the big flower room (6 x 8 ) and use on average about a 20 - 25 sq ft footprint. It's nice to have the extra room in there to move around shit, then there's always appliances that need to go in depending on the time of year lol. And I hear ya on the serious breeding and not just pollen chucking. I have been turned on to some interesting reads on breeding recently(I need to get caught up with my homework cc lol ; ). There is way way more to it than meets the eye 



chb444220 said:


> germin 5 of the Romulan Seeds now out of the Rom 1 pack. excited to see how yours turned out!! =)


Hey Chris, how's it going bro! Been smoking your homegrown : ?) Your gear looks real dank when it's all trimmed up, you manicure your buds nicely, and I'll bet it's better than anything that's around there!!

They turned out real nice after a rough start (hot soil stunted growth, hot spray killed leaves lol), they smell good and the flavor is starting to come through a little now at day 6 of drying. I tell ya, I love weed that taste great right from the start though. Yield is good and there are 2 phenos,,,#1 is a little heavier, little less trics, not quite as nute sensitve and will/should/could go 8.5 weeks. #2 has a bit more trics, a little stronger smell...they both smell kinda piney/juniper/minty, and was done at under 8 weeks. I'll take pics tomorrow of the couple that are left.

I'll talk to ya!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha hey man that last sentence is so funny and you'll see why when you read my last sentence that I just posted on your thread.
> 
> I have a 1k in the big flower room (6 x 8 ) and use on average about a 20 - 25 sq ft footprint. It's nice to have the extra room in there to move around shit, then there's always appliances that need to go in depending on the time of year lol. And I hear ya on the serious breeding and not just pollen chucking. I have been turned on to some interesting reads on breeding recently(I need to get caught up with my homework cc lol ; ). There is way way more to it than meets the eye
> 
> ...


things been goin pretty good. got promoted at work. =D finally! lol. i'll be running my own line at the college now. cooking all my own food. (mostly meats and sides like roasted red bliss potatoes.. mac and cheese. baked/mashed potatoes.. should be a fun job. =

and thanks. yeaa i try to take my time trimming... i feel like it makes for a MUCH smoother/better tasting smoke. =) well.. adn the fact that most of my leaves look like shit.. and soo i dont want any1 to see them! hahaha.

awesome. both phenos sound great! im excited to see the pics of wat ya have left!! ill keep ya up 2 date on them. =) ill be lookin forward to the pics man.. take it easy (u watch wilfred 2night??)


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 18, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> things been goin pretty good. got promoted at work. =D finally! lol. i'll be running my own line at the college now. cooking all my own food. (mostly meats and sides like roasted red bliss potatoes.. mac and cheese. baked/mashed potatoes.. should be a fun job. =
> 
> and thanks. yeaa i try to take my time trimming... i feel like it makes for a MUCH smoother/better tasting smoke. =) well.. adn the fact that most of my leaves look like shit.. and soo i dont want any1 to see them! hahaha.
> 
> awesome. both phenos sound great! im excited to see the pics of wat ya have left!! ill keep ya up 2 date on them. =) ill be lookin forward to the pics man.. take it easy (u watch wilfred 2night??)


congrats on the promotion dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 19, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> congrats on the promotion dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


thanks guys... gonna be akward tho... cuz im alot younger than most of the chefs there.... and i kno a few other ppl wanted this position.. no1s gonna wanna take orders from a 23 year old... im gonna hear.. "ooo. ive been cooking longer than youve been alive"... blah blah blah.. lol. 

not sure how i feel about the bastard bubba sativa pheno... =/ not as strong as i thought it would be... ive only smoked a lil bit.... lemme cure it a lil longer.. and then see how it is.. but soo far. not really impressed


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 19, 2011)

I guess it's her new buddy too...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 19, 2011)

This is what I have been up to this morning, Lemon Qleaner yum yum. I'll start pulling the Caseybands and Romulans out today too.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 19, 2011)

Lookin' good man! That Rom totally looks like the Rom we get here all the time at the club (which I haven't been to in AGES I just realized). Crazy big buds with foxtails... man, I bet I know how good she smells, too.... and what she does to ya zzzZZZZZZzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz Have a good one brosef


----------



## Psychild (Aug 19, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> thanks guys... gonna be akward tho... cuz im alot younger than most of the chefs there.... and i kno a few other ppl wanted this position.. no1s gonna wanna take orders from a 23 year old... im gonna hear.. "ooo. ive been cooking longer than youve been alive"... blah blah blah.. lol.
> 
> not sure how i feel about the bastard bubba sativa pheno... =/ not as strong as i thought it would be... ive only smoked a lil bit.... lemme cure it a lil longer.. and then see how it is.. but soo far. not really impressed


 aww that's a shame, she sure was pretty!


----------



## mr west (Aug 19, 2011)

Loving the pussy and bud porn man Topnotch


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 19, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Lookin' good man! That Rom totally looks like the Rom we get here all the time at the club (which I haven't been to in AGES I just realized). Crazy big buds with foxtails... man, I bet I know how good she smells, too.... and what she does to ya zzzZZZZZZzzzzzZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzz Have a good one brosef


Psst...that pic was the lemon qleaner brobo ; !)

Shoot didn't realize I was just about out of rapid rooters when I was at the store the other day. Day 5 of the batch that just went in and I just took clones from everything to keep those lines going. Looks like I'll be running out for a few, can't space out this batch of clones. I've done that before lol.


----------



## tip top toker (Aug 19, 2011)

Is your kitty stalking a pet rock? Totally weird and random as it may be, but i love the look of that old wooden box you have in the background, i'm a sucker for things like that. I really want to get some old school wine boxes for around the house with all the stencils and such on em


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 19, 2011)

ahhh so it is. I read that poorly lol. See what happens when I don't have coffee?!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 19, 2011)

Romulan #1 at 8 weeks...







Romulan #3 buds


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 19, 2011)

the romulan 2 buds look fuckin beautiful man!! LOVE the way they look!! Mmmmm... ive noticed that 4 out 5 Rom seeds have cracked already.. = less than 24 hours. thats a good sign.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 19, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> the romulan 2 buds look fuckin beautiful man!! LOVE the way they look!! Mmmmm... ive noticed that 4 out 5 Rom seeds have cracked already.. = less than 24 hours. thats a good sign.


Hey too funny, I was just eyeballin those friggen off the chart buds of yours man! Walka fuking walka!! 

Good news with the Roms man, good luck with them.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha hey man that last sentence is so funny and you'll see why when you read my last sentence that I just posted on your thread.
> 
> I have a 1k in the big flower room (6 x 8 ) and use on average about a 20 - 25 sq ft footprint. It's nice to have the extra room in there to move around shit, then there's always appliances that need to go in depending on the time of year lol. And I hear ya on the serious breeding and not just pollen chucking. I have been turned on to some interesting reads on breeding recently(I need to get caught up with my homework cc lol ; ). There is way way more to it than meets the eye


 right on im runnin 1000 w too with a 400 in veg. im really bummed about my seed group this time. most of em cracked and were lookin good but they are slowly dying off. i tried some new foam medium i have never tried. its some no name stuff ive never heard of. that and a few other out of prime conditions are makin it hard on em. some are stickin in the game tho.yes there is lots too breeding huh? everytime i sit down to understand it i get too confused and close er down. ill go check out my thread as i work my way through lol...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 19, 2011)

Hey aeviaana whats going on. Roms are all trimmed and hanging, here's a nice morsel. Gotta run my girl just showed up


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 19, 2011)

looks like you need a bigger bong for that "morsel" as you call it!!! hahaha outstanding looking bud dude!!!!! looks like you had a great harvest!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey aeviaana whats going on. Roms are all trimmed and hanging, here's a nice morsel. Gotta run my girl just showed up
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1743667


 yea tahts what im talkin about. i think all three roms i did sprouted....cant remember...lol damn bubba kush. nice lookin romulan, how was the smell and high again?


----------



## ColoradoLove (Aug 19, 2011)

Yo HC! What's good buddy? Been busy at work and haven't been on the forums much. I've got a QleanerX about 3 days into flower for sexing. Hopefully she confirms she's a girl soon. About to take a couple cuts of the BSBx and she'll be next into flower. May not be for a couple more weeks though. Maybe she'll show in veg for me. Gonna go back a few pages and see what all I missed. I see a pretty nice looking Rom nug a couple posts up. Was that off the #1 or #3?


----------



## DST (Aug 19, 2011)

something don't sit right in this picture for me....................

...................Yup, it just is not right, why is the word SMALLER next to that huge nug?? seems a bit out of place, lol.

peace bru, DST



Highlanders cave said:


> Hey aeviaana whats going on. Roms are all trimmed and hanging, here's a nice morsel. Gotta run my girl just showed up
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1743667


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 20, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> looks like you need a bigger bong for that "morsel" as you call it!!! hahaha outstanding looking bud dude!!!!! looks like you had a great harvest!!


Hey stoney how ya doing man! "having" a great harvest lol this is just the beginning of this run coming down! I'll start on the Caseybands today and then there is a fat indica qleaner about ready too. Some real stinkers lol 



aeviaanah said:


> yea tahts what im talkin about. i think all three roms i did sprouted....cant remember...lol damn bubba kush. nice lookin romulan, how was the smell and high again?


The smell while growing was piney/minty/juniper and the Rom that I have been smoking I took down a little early at 7 wks per cofs advice. The others came down at 7.5 and 8 weeks. At 7 weeks it doesn't knock me out, I can still function fine but it's real obvious right off the bat that it's good for pain relief. Definitely a later in the day smoke though haha, right now I'm enjoying some Breeders Boutique Purple LCC. This is nice stuff, good for the daytime but still plenty strong.



ColoradoLove said:


> Yo HC! What's good buddy? Been busy at work and haven't been on the forums much. I've got a QleanerX about 3 days into flower for sexing. Hopefully she confirms she's a girl soon. About to take a couple cuts of the BSBx and she'll be next into flower. May not be for a couple more weeks though. Maybe she'll show in veg for me. Gonna go back a few pages and see what all I missed. I see a pretty nice looking Rom nug a couple posts up. Was that off the #1 or #3?


CLove man I hope that Qleaner cross is a girl! That should be some great smoke, both parents are super. I took a couple of pics of the Caseyband last night, they didn't come out very good but I'll throw them up anyways. The bud shot above was from Rom 1, she's a little heavier yielder and took a few more days to finish than 3 did. I could have let it go longer as there were still some white pistils but that's from the Nitrozime. The trics were over half amber as it is. Yikes : !)



DST said:


> something don't sit right in this picture for me....................
> 
> ...................Yup, it just is not right, why is the word SMALLER next to that huge nug?? seems a bit out of place, lol.
> 
> peace bru, DST


You!! Haha your the reason I put it next to somethng to put it into perspective! The last time I posted a nug like that I held it and you accused my hands of being small hehe ; !)

Have a good Sunday bru 

ps remember those buds you gave to westy with the few seeds in it? Those beans are now 4th generation gems. Check them out.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 20, 2011)

Caseyband at 8 wks. These two are coming down this morning and I'll let the other two go a few more days. This is the CB pheno that was used in all of the caseyband crosses.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 20, 2011)

damnnnn. i LOVE when u post pics man... every single pic is awesome!! i can stare at them for hours!!! hopin my roms look like that!! love the CB as well... deff a great lookin plant. glad i have crosses with that in it!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 20, 2011)

Damn man, caseyband looks nice. and with only 8 weeks on it is a plus. i bet that means good things for your X's


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 20, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> damnnnn. i LOVE when u post pics man... every single pic is awesome!! i can stare at them for hours!!! hopin my roms look like that!! love the CB as well... deff a great lookin plant. glad i have crosses with that in it!


Shoot bro I was thinking that last night when I was checking out your update lol



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Damn man, caseyband looks nice. and with only 8 weeks on it is a plus. i bet that means good things for your X's


I would think so, they might be the most robust and least nute sensitive out of the bunch. Hey I've been meaning to touch base with ya...got 6 sweet looking beans that have soaked for 24 hrs and been in a paper towel for almost as long. Thinking I'll be planting them today, they look great. Another great strain from T's garden folks!! Corleone Kush (pre 98 Bubba x OG) x Headband! Another gem that T turned me on to is his Lush which is OG x (Lemon Larry OG x Chem D). I have 12 of them that are just finishing up their seedling stage.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 20, 2011)

the ck x hb's i popped already have some extra wide leaves, and im an indica guy so im hyped about that. Good luck on good pheno's. btw, my BR is a male as well i decided to keep him and cross it to HB on the quest for a purple hb.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the ck x hb's i popped already have some extra wide leaves, and im an indica guy so im hyped about that. Good luck on good pheno's. btw, my BR is a male as well i decided to keep him and cross it to HB on the quest for a purple hb.


Ah nice! Purple Headband!! The BR likes to grow fairly tall. Got a couple of headband phenos myself, the Caseyband and the DOG


----------



## ColoradoLove (Aug 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the ck x hb's i popped already have some extra wide leaves, and im an indica guy so im hyped about that. Good luck on good pheno's. btw, my BR is a male as well i decided to keep him and cross it to HB on the quest for a purple hb.


Badass!!!!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 20, 2011)

Nice headband bro....was sure to save those pics....i may be able to see her some day. lol...

good to hear about the romulan, just what i want out of this grow.


----------



## Psychild (Aug 20, 2011)

Just got payed &#8730; Gonna go buy some more soil and try this batch over again. MG and heat got the best of them :/ I took my ballast out of the closet though, so the flowering room dropped about 5*F and the veg box lost about 3*F. I'm gonna be boxing them in soon and getting some more fans later this week. Hopefully everything will go much smoother pretty soon. That Caseyband makes me drool!


----------



## DST (Aug 21, 2011)

Is this what you are talking about HC? Are these the 4th Gen ladies? Look great. Westy reckoned his Casey was a tad stronger than the original clone only one (that'll be the Headband then!) I am guessing this is similar. Awesome stuff mate. Have a nice Sunday.

Peace, DST





Highlanders cave said:


> Caseyband at 8 wks. These two are coming down this morning and I'll let the other two go a few more days. This is the CB pheno that was used in all of the caseyband crosses.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Aug 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> This is what I have been up to this morning, Lemon Qleaner yum yum. I'll start pulling the Caseybands and Romulans out today too.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1743009


That bud looks just like the livers,psycho and cheese structure.


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 21, 2011)

All of ya got some some Great lookin dope!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 21, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Nice headband bro....was sure to save those pics....i may be able to see her some day. lol...
> 
> good to hear about the romulan, just what i want out of this grow.


Hey man thanks! The Romulans are pretty potent but the taste so far is a little bland, I have 4 other Roms to sample so I'll let you know.



Psychild said:


> Just got payed &#8730; Gonna go buy some more soil and try this batch over again. MG and heat got the best of them :/ I took my ballast out of the closet though, so the flowering room dropped about 5*F and the veg box lost about 3*F. I'm gonna be boxing them in soon and getting some more fans later this week. Hopefully everything will go much smoother pretty soon. That Caseyband makes me drool!


Heat is one of the more difficult elements in growing to control sometimes especially when it's as hot for as long where you are. Keep up the fight and good luck...5 degrees is a big difference!



DST said:


> Is this what you are talking about HC? Are these the 4th Gen ladies? Look great. Westy reckoned his Casey was a tad stronger than the original clone only one (that'll be the Headband then!) I am guessing this is similar. Awesome stuff mate. Have a nice Sunday.
> 
> 
> Peace, DST


Hey D how's it going brother! Great news about westy and the Princess, I just barely heard about it. What a cute little girl 



Hemlock said:


> All of ya got some some Great lookin dope!!!!


As do you Mr Hemlock ; !) Through up a pic anytime ya want, it'll help pic up the slack lol. 

I'm not quite as close to the ocean as you are hem, bout 3.5 hrs from this mountain top but that's where I have been all day. My son and I headed out very early and met my daughter and her boyfriend down there this morning and had a wonderful day at the beach! It was raining here when we left and quite the thunderstorm tonight when we came back but at the ocean it was hot and sunny! Beautiful beach weather! I got a tad burned but not too bad. I'm usually working outside every day and don't burn but I haven't been outside much in the past month apparently lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 21, 2011)

ONEeyedWILLY444 said:


> That bud looks just like the livers,psycho and cheese structure.


Hey Willy how did you not get there lol.....thats tga's Qleaner. Only sativa pheno out of 5 phenos, I guess it's a Jack's Cleaner phenotype. Insane genetics in that strain.

Oh and that's what I'm smoking in my bubbler right now,,,,in lieu of a stokie to celebrate for westys baby lol!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 21, 2011)

ut oh! the bland pheno! lol, i got some good bk shots up...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 22, 2011)

how do hc my man, looks like you've been pulling more dank out AGAIN. that qleaner looks seriously lush.

how does the casey band hit? like a freight train? looks the type to.

well chuffed for westy n lgp. just shot him a txt n he's out golfing hahaha i thought he'd be sleeping...

hope your good fella!?


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 22, 2011)

Hey hey buds. HC, it's looking ricter as always. I'm outta town for a few-- can't wait to get back and see how the girls are doing-- C4 x was starting to do her thing before I left, so I'm expecting some progress upon my return. 

Donnie, you're alive mate! Hope you had a good birfday. 

Alright, keep the fotos coming lol. Every time i get back in the car and into cell range I get more HC pr0n. It's fukin grand!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 22, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> how do hc my man, looks like you've been pulling more dank out AGAIN. that qleaner looks seriously lush.
> 
> how does the casey band hit? like a freight train? looks the type to.
> 
> ...


Like a freight train is great description especially with Casey Jones at the helm. It's seriously dank. I'm not a huge fan of the diesel smell and taste but I guess I can live with it hehe, the trade-off for the knock out stone is worth it 

Yup I'm good man, think I just lined up work for the month of sept today...Man cannot (quite) live by gardening alone. I'll have to check out your thread and hear about your weekend!



Bobotrank said:


> Hey hey buds. HC, it's looking ricter as always. I'm outta town for a few-- can't wait to get back and see how the girls are doing-- C4 x was starting to do her thing before I left, so I'm expecting some progress upon my return.
> 
> Donnie, you're alive mate! Hope you had a good birfday.
> 
> Alright, keep the fotos coming lol. Every time i get back in the car and into cell range I get more HC pr0n. It's fukin grand!


Well if your on the trip that you were mentioning last week enjoy it brother, it sounded like some quality time! I'll look forward to seeing how your girls are doing (third indoor gro bro : )

I will post some up for ya too bro, have fun!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Aug 23, 2011)

Yo HC wanted to pop in and say my Qleaner x CaseyBand was a boy too. Gonna keep him around for some pollen to keep the QleanerX's going. My BSBx goes into flower tomorrow for sexing so hopefully she's a she!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 23, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Donnie, you're alive mate! Hope you had a good birfday.


 hey Bobro! yeah man had a killer few days. nothing too out there just chilled with my lady for the most part.


Highlanders cave said:


> Like a freight train is great description especially with Casey Jones at the helm. It's seriously dank. I'm not a huge fan of the diesel smell and taste but I guess I can live with it hehe, the trade-off for the knock out stone is worth it
> Yup I'm good man, think I just lined up work for the month of sept today...Man cannot (quite) live by gardening alone. I'll have to check out your thread and hear about your weekend!


 hahah oh what a pain to have to put up with a diesel taste hahaha ive yet to try real sour. its on the list bout 3 pages in haha. good to have a good chunk of work coming up just before the festive season man. i'm keeping my exploits to a minimum on riu these days bro  

stay up man!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 23, 2011)

heyyy watsup HC? yeaa i looked at the top (clone) i took off the BSB cross... adn it finally started wilting away... =( soo it didnt make it.. soo i went into the flower room and just cut off another branch. hopin this 1 will root. =D but as i was inspecting her to find the best branch to take... i noticed pink inside all the budsites.. and noticed that the calaxes are pink/purple as well! XD and the begining of a lot of the leaves are pink as well! =) sooo pretty sure im gonna have a nice colorful pheno.. =D deff probly leanin more 2wards the BSB side. im wicked excited to see how she does! i NEED to get this clone to survive. its a nice healthy branch tho. soo i have a good feelin about it. but im not gonna germ any more seeds for now... adn depending on how the BSB cross does.. i may do a run of just clones from that plant.. or do a mini SOG and have like 75% of the plants be the BSB cross... im really excited/curious to see how she grows now.. so far im very happy tho. i lollipopped her alot tho.. the lower nodes barely had anything on them. soo i jsut chopped'em off. adn now i have like 4 or 5 big healthy branches! ill keep ya up 2 date and maybe sneak a pic or 2 up hea for ya so u can see her.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Aug 23, 2011)

^^^^^ That makes me really, REALLY, hope my BSB is a girl!

How long you thinkin these BSBxCB are gonna flower for? At least 8-9?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 23, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> heyyy watsup HC? yeaa i looked at the top (clone) i took off the BSB cross... adn it finally started wilting away... =( soo it didnt make it.. soo i went into the flower room and just cut off another branch. hopin this 1 will root. =D but as i was inspecting her to find the best branch to take... i noticed pink inside all the budsites.. and noticed that the calaxes are pink/purple as well! XD and the begining of a lot of the leaves are pink as well! =) sooo pretty sure im gonna have a nice colorful pheno.. =D deff probly leanin more 2wards the BSB side. im wicked excited to see how she does! i NEED to get this clone to survive. its a nice healthy branch tho. soo i have a good feelin about it. but im not gonna germ any more seeds for now... adn depending on how the BSB cross does.. i may do a run of just clones from that plant.. or do a mini SOG and have like 75% of the plants be the BSB cross... im really excited/curious to see how she grows now.. so far im very happy tho. i lollipopped her alot tho.. the lower nodes barely had anything on them. soo i jsut chopped'em off. adn now i have like 4 or 5 big healthy branches! ill keep ya up 2 date and maybe sneak a pic or 2 up hea for ya so u can see her.


,

Yes please do I would love to see it! I suppose I should start cataloging everyones test grows, there is going to be a lot of feedback coming in soon. She sounds like what you were looking for Chris, I'm stoked for you! 

I just got a call from my girl and she was asking if we could have shepards pie for lunch. Shoot it's barely noon and I haven't even had breakfast yet lol. Well she has to go to work at 330 so I guess I'll run up to the store and get some fixins to make some sheha for her ; !) I'll be finishing trimming this run tonight...there is the indica Qleaner and 2 more Caseybands left. These CB went about 5 more days than the other two,,,great, as if it wasn't potent enough before haha. And the first two plants will be out the door tonight so the 2 extra ripe ones will be mine lol. Yikes 

Catch ya later man, have a good one!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 23, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> ^^^^^ That makes me really, REALLY, hope my BSB is a girl!
> 
> How long you thinkin these BSBxCB are gonna flower for? At least 8-9?


yeaa im really really happy! i couldnt notice the pink/purple under the HPS lighting.. but once i pulled it out to take a clone... i was like hmmmmm.... wait a minute...? lol. im hopin urs is female too man! i only had 1 seed germ. and i lucked out. it was a female


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 23, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> ^^^^^ That makes me really, REALLY, hope my BSB is a girl!
> 
> How long you thinkin these BSBxCB are gonna flower for? At least 8-9?


Hey CLove, bummer about the C-4 cross. I just hate it when I see boys pop up when I'm hoping for girls,,,you guys must really hate it!

I would say you right on the money with the time...as far as trics go, I don't usually like to see a whole lot of ambers. If you have a good strong strain to begin with you don't need the extra time to increase potency. Most everything that I have are 7.5 to 8.5 wks. Flowering time was always a consideration over the years of collecting keeper phenos.

Good luck with it man!


----------



## DST (Aug 23, 2011)

Guys popping up...wat wat, trouser tents I hear you say?? There is no way to talk about male plants without coming across a little bit camp. I have a Deep Blue Male, nice and short and a good combo of the looks of the sativa and the indica parents...I just want his balls to open up and...well you know. Okay, off for 20 pints and 10 steak pies.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Aug 23, 2011)

DST said:


> I just want his balls


Ha I just couldn't resist editing it like that!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 23, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Ha I just couldn't resist editing it like that!


lmao. thats funny


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2011)

I am comfortable with liking certain male balls, gay skippy de skip off to the grow room, lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey hey brother. I made it home in one piece... how're things with you? btw, I'll send you what I've fiddled with so far later this eve when I get back from work. It's not much, but is a start....  

The girls have grown a lot, too, of course. Always nice to bail for a few, then come home and see all the growth. One of my cheeses is looking all weird tho. Not terrible... just a couple odd looking leaves I've never seen before. I'll have to post pics of it on my thread later tonight.

Alright, gonna go get my coffee and bong some kaas, as DST would say. I'll catch up with ya!


----------



## Psychild (Aug 24, 2011)

Waddup? Morning everyone....about to head to work for a 12 hour day. Was just dropping by to say hello. Hope everything's going good for everyone. &#8730;


----------



## DST (Aug 24, 2011)

All is great, I just finished work, hope you don't get as wet as I did cycling to a meeting today, lmfao, I was drenched when I arrived. Had to sit for an hour with squelchy drawers....no funnies now Colorado!!!!! hehe.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh man you're just serving them up! Haha! No I squandered all my creativity on that last edit.

HC I put my last of the HC Gear I have going right now into flower last night, couple of days and we'll know what the BSB is gonna be! I'm gonna start up a Rom, P10, and a Calizahr I think as I'm running out of plants! Good problem to have though considering my fat stash of seeds!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 25, 2011)

heyy man. delete sum messages outta ur inbox so i can send ya a PM. =) lol


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 25, 2011)

ya, what he said! lol

how's it going everyone?! sup mr. HC man!?
Hope your digits aren't too sore from the chop! 
single serving, frosty cannasex packets! excellent advanced research there dude! ;c)
peace brother!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 25, 2011)

heyyy watsup HC? heyy started a new thread. similar to the "whos got the frostiest buds" thread.. except its called "whos got the purplest buds"... and i know that u have had a few real nice purple strains growin in the cave in the past... and wondered if at sum point wen u got time... if u wouldnt mind postin sum of those beauties up there! =) help liven up the thread a lil bit.. i fell liek other ppl deserve to see that black rose... and BSB.. and purple 1... =) heres the link to it. **this offer goes to any1 else as well. =) if u have a colorful strain.. adn would like to show it off.. id really appreciate it if ya post a few pics of it on that thread. i wanna have that thread full of beautiful purple/blue/pink buds! and im sure theres PLENTY of people that follow this thread that have sum nice colorful buds/plants!!! heres the link

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/458648-whos-got-purplest-buds-lets.html

thanks in advance. =)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 25, 2011)

Right sorry guys...I noticed that last night and my lazy stoner ass is just getting to it. Like it takes a lot of effort too huh haha. Sitting down and getting very toasted on some Casey and about to go tend the girls. My girl and I just cleaned 9 trash bags out of the room adjacent to my grow room which has a hidden door that you access from that junk room. I had been having a problem with air quality (dust and dander particles mostly along with pet hair) and it was affecting the quality of my weed. It was kind of like a attic with some interesting things that did not get thrown out like books from the 1800s and old photos. Now you could eat off the floor in there haha.

Yeah cowboy....a project that turned into an experiment  And a successful one at that too! The number of seeds were minimal though,,,I used a q-tip and hit about 4 buds on each pheno and got a couple of seeds from each bud. I wanted to keep the number of seeds low but not quite that low lol.

I'll go make some room in the inbox, girl leaves for work in an hour so I'll be back on later. Have a stoned one : !)


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 25, 2011)

are you gonna use it as another grow room?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 25, 2011)

No that room is at the top of the stairs in the middle of the second floor. It was very stealthed out with the mess before and the door to my grow room was not accessable. Now it's right friggen there in the wide open. Got to do something about that,,,either the hutch that is in that room or a 3 x 6 oil painting that I normally put over the door.

Have a good night stoney!


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 25, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> No that room is at the top of the stairs in the middle of the second floor. It was very stealthed out with the mess before and the door to my grow room was not accessable. Now it's right friggen there in the wide open. Got to do something about that,,,either the hutch that is in that room or a 3 x 6 oil painting that I normally put over the door.
> 
> Have a good night stoney!


oh I got ya.... I didn't realize that you always went into your grow room through that door. but i understand, now that it is all clean and empty, the door looks inviting.... yea, like you said, you gotta change that up!!

I hope all your girls are doing well. I'm gonna start a harvest a plant tonight, so it's time to toke up for that!!!!

have a good one!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 25, 2011)

thanks for the pics in the purple thread man.... they look GREAT! have a good one HC.


----------



## Kiki007 (Aug 25, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Right sorry guys...I noticed that last night and my lazy stoner ass is just getting to it. Like it takes a lot of effort too huh haha. Sitting down and getting very toasted on some Casey and about to go tend the girls. My girl and I just cleaned 9 trash bags out of the room adjacent to my grow room which has a hidden door that you access from that junk room. I had been having a problem with air quality (dust and dander particles mostly along with pet hair) and it was affecting the quality of my weed. It was kind of like a attic with some interesting things that did not get thrown out like books from the 1800s and old photos. Now you could eat off the floor in there haha.
> 
> Yeah cowboy....a project that turned into an experiment  And a successful one at that too! The number of seeds were minimal though,,,I used a q-tip and hit about 4 buds on each pheno and got a couple of seeds from each bud. I wanted to keep the number of seeds low but not quite that low lol.
> 
> I'll go make some room in the inbox, girl leaves for work in an hour so I'll be back on later. Have a stoned one : !)


hey HC - I know you're a vet at crossing your girls... but do you start the girls in flower a week or two before you put the boys in?? I ask because I learned that if you give the girls a two week head start -you get a higher seed count.... just asking.


----------



## mr west (Aug 26, 2011)

that reminds me i better take the male out my tent to let the girls catch up. Cheers for the reminder kiki>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> dog kush in the mornings lolo yawnin in de mornin


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2011)

secret rooms in the upper parts of the crib eh hc. cool man. so you going to make 'good' use of the space or what??? 

have a good weekend bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah good to see Kikki back around, I let her know that we all missed her. Sounds like she's a busy girl....hope your business is doing good my sweetness, I'll bet there is a lot of compitition. Stick that Black Rose right in the front window, she's a looker for sure and something people won't forget!

Well Don it depends what you mean by "good" space lol. It'll prolly have a little more furniture put in and then never get used hehe


----------



## DST (Aug 26, 2011)

That's why I let my men go back for sloppy seconds.....



Kiki007 said:


> hey HC - I know you're a vet at crossing your girls... but do you start the girls in flower a week or two before you put the boys in?? I ask because I learned that if you give the girls a two week head start -you get a higher seed count.... just asking.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 26, 2011)

D I thought you were a gentleman haha. At least in the broader sense of the word eh ; !)

Kikki MY sweet, I have done it both ways  With plants that is lol, and found that it's easier to put them all in at the same time and everyone is pretty turned on and ready to go right about at 3 weeks. It's more about the amount of pollen that you use, and it doesn't take much! Pollen has about the consistancy of smoke 

Talk to ya baby!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey in the Cave! Hope you're havin' a good one bro. Staying clear of all major storms, I hope?? Just don't get whisked away and fly to hiiiiiiiiigh . . . I'm off to water/feed

oh, and Kiki, welcome back!! So great to see you around these parts again. Hope you're doin' well!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 26, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey in the Cave! Hope you're havin' a good one bro. Staying clear of all major storms, I hope?? Just don't get whisked away and fly to hiiiiiiiiigh . . . I'm off to water/feed
> 
> oh, and Kiki, welcome back!! So great to see you around these parts again. Hope you're doin' well!!


We are not supposed to feel its effects untill Sunday. Thousands of streams and rivers around these parts (full of trout bobo ; ), with 6-8 inches of rain forcast there will be major flooding.

Took some veg room pics today...I want to throw up shots of my Lush, OG x (Lemon Larry OG x Chem D) from T first


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 26, 2011)

Omg, they look sok nice, healthy. and of course, lush. do you see any noticeable difference? or are they all twins atm, btw they look way older than i thought.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> We are not supposed to feel its effects untill Sunday. Thousands of streams and rivers around these parts (full of trout bobo ; ), with 6-8 inches of rain forcast there will be major flooding.
> 
> Took some veg room pics today...I want to throw up shots of my Lush OG x (Lemon Larry OG x Chem D) from T first


 Nice larry x chem....ive heard lots about the larry. how is it? never tried it. phenos are all pretty stable...is this first generation? 

i like the little guy at the bottom.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 26, 2011)

Haha I'm not sure if it's little because of the size of the pot it's in or if it's a runt? All of the lushes in the smaller containers got potted up after the shoot too. Was just going to grow them single cola T, that's usually how I do it when growing from seed to get a good idea of how they grow naturally. Prolly should of asked you sooner since they are getting flipped in a week or two but what do you think?


----------



## 313 Kronix (Aug 26, 2011)

Nice lookin' grow you got here Highlanders cave. Subbed.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 26, 2011)

313 Kronix said:


> Nice lookin' grow you got here Highlanders cave. Subbed.


Thanks Kronix, thinking I'll have to take a peak at your grow too! 

Welcome to the Cave bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 26, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Omg, they look sok nice, healthy. and of course, lush. do you see any noticeable difference? or are they all twins atm, btw they look way older than i thought.


Hey I was just taking a closer look at the Lushes to look for any differences and although they all look very similiar, there are two phenos. Five of them have leaves that are a little shorter and more squat, a bit like the way a spade looks like in a deck of cards. You prolly know what I mean but I will take a comparison shot tomorrow. Thirteen DOGS and Caseybands get flipped next week,,,let's see here, out of all the groups of clones that I have in veg (more than I care to mention) who should get some pre flower week love and attention??? Oh ok, the Lushes hehe!

Pretty fuking stoned on some Csaeyband right now, my chick is on her way over,,,,great I get to rehash our big fight this afternoon all stoned to the bone. Need to make that work to my advantage somehow ; !) Just let everything slide off me. Cool, I'm all set ahaha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 26, 2011)

A shot of the Anne Frank closet. The Calizhar x Caseyband in there are from seed and the DOGs and Caseybands are clones with zero veg



New forum moderaters at the beginning of the month. I prolly shouldn't start anything ; !)


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 26, 2011)

Yee haw, lookin good my friend...lookin good!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 26, 2011)

Anne Frank is lookin' hot man! Full of what are sure to be some fatties. . . hope those little guys stick around in the streams, and don't get flushed with all that water lol poor lil guys. Stay dry bro!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 26, 2011)

i like how lots of your plants are single cola. this leaves room for other plants dont it?


----------



## Kiki007 (Aug 26, 2011)

mr west said:


> that reminds me i better take the male out my tent to let the girls catch up. Cheers for the reminder kiki>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> dog kush in the mornings lolo yawnin in de mornin





Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah good to see Kikki back around, I let her know that we all missed her. Sounds like she's a busy girl....hope your business is doing good my sweetness, I'll bet there is a lot of compitition. Stick that Black Rose right in the front window, she's a looker for sure and something people won't forget!
> 
> Well Don it depends what you mean by "good" space lol. It'll prolly have a little more furniture put in and then never get used hehe





DST said:


> That's why I let my men go back for sloppy seconds.....





Highlanders cave said:


> D I thought you were a gentleman haha. At least in the broader sense of the word eh ; !)
> 
> Kikki MY sweet, I have done it both ways  With plants that is lol, and found that it's easier to put them all in at the same time and everyone is pretty turned on and ready to go right about at 3 weeks. It's more about the amount of pollen that you use, and it doesn't take much! Pollen has about the consistancy of smoke
> 
> Talk to ya baby!


@ WEST, HC, and DST - you guys are by far my favorites.... this is why I always have so much fun over on this thread.... thanks for keeping it real boys!



Bobotrank said:


> Hey in the Cave! Hope you're havin' a good one bro. Staying clear of all major storms, I hope?? Just don't get whisked away and fly to hiiiiiiiiigh . . . I'm off to water/feed
> 
> oh, and Kiki, welcome back!! So great to see you around these parts again. Hope you're doin' well!!


@BOBO - thanks - but I never left darlin'.... just too busy to post- but I always am sneaking around reading up on everyone..... Kiki's always in the house - even when you're not hearing from me - - way to much knowledge on this board.... not like other cannabis boards....  even though I've been growing for a while now - I'm still learning all the time.... cheers!


oh and HC - I hope you're safe from Irene.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 26, 2011)

A lurker, eh? I like  Hope you and your close ones are doing well.


----------



## DST (Aug 27, 2011)

Hope Anne stays safe from those pesky Krauts. In the war the Dutch started using what they call Spionntje's, which translated means little spies. But basically they are car wing mirrors that have been attached to the outside of the apartment windows so they could see the nazis arriving in the street below. You can see them all over Amsterdam.
Link is in Dutch but there is a pic http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spionnetje


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 27, 2011)

Lurking is the best!
I was creeping around here for almost a year before I even joined the forum. I just wanted to see the pictures really, is the only reason I joined. 
This thread is where the cool kids hang out... lol
damn the pressure to put something cool for an avatar kiki!  lol, until I find or make something that rocks my socks this will have to do.
Hey HC, if something hasn't been said for your two phenos of lush seems like a fun topic! I would venture that the shorter leaved pheno is the chemdog leaner and the longer ones are og. What is interesting to me is that (1) if legends hold these two crossing amounts to some form of bx (2) in my adventures it seems like the progeny of these crosses tend to be interesting in expression. I love chemdog because the 2ond hand smell reminds me of going to Dead shows and it delivers on the important things. The og thc profile and flavor are addictive (except the incurable redeye lol), larry is lemon leaner no?! mmmmm THE og is more like lilac or red twizzler (minus sugar, imho) and lemon with earth (yes dirt) minor.... lol mmmmmm 
I got a gifted pineapple express nug yesterday that I am sampling for wake'n'bake, I must say.... it's impressive!
damn....
mornin'
8P


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey cowboy! Best time to sample a new strain for sure and about the only time of the day that I'm not (too) stoned . Interesting tidbits about the strains and I couldn't agree more with the OG thc profile and flavor being addictive. I'm climbing the walls waiting for my DOG to finish lol. Kidding ; !)

Went out to brunch with my mom and my daughter and made a stop at the hydro store on the way home stocked up on supplies to get ready for the hurricane ahaha. Soil, huge bag of #3 perlite, Alaskan Humas and insect spray. Oh yeah, and an extra lighter hehe. Bubbler is full of Caseyband and it's starting to get a bit hard to type soooooo....Laters!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 27, 2011)

i herad it may be some flooding around your way. 
i know my fam in atlantic city and Nyc are preparing for the worst.


----------



## 313 Kronix (Aug 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks Kronix, thinking I'll have to take a peak at your grow too!
> 
> Welcome to the Cave bro


It's doing pretty good for my skill level. I'm still very inexperienced in all this but soaking stuff up like a sponge.

Yeah that Irene looks like she is a nasty biatch. My best wishes go out to any and all in her path.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i herad it may be some flooding around your way.
> i know my fam in atlantic city and Nyc are preparing for the worst.


I got my new lighter, I'm all set for it.



313 Kronix said:


> It's doing pretty good for my skill level. I'm still very inexperienced in all this but soaking stuff up like a sponge.
> 
> Yeah that Irene looks like she is a nasty biatch. My best wishes go out to any and all in her path.


That's cool Kronix, now I'm even more interested in checking out your grow. Off to tend to my garden right now!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 27, 2011)

* A Medical Pot Patch for Pets Coming Soon *


  
The Seattle Company, Medical Marijuana Delivery System (MMDS), developed a cannabis pain patch that is intended to be used ...


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 28, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> * A Medical Pot Patch for Pets Coming Soon *
> 
> 
> 
> The Seattle Company, Medical Marijuana Delivery System (MMDS), developed a cannabis pain patch that is intended to be used ...


 lmao. wow. thats funny


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 28, 2011)

** STAY INSIDE HC!!! AND BOARD UP THOSE WINDOWS!!! the wind is DEFF pickin up over here!!!!! the hurricanes a comin!!!! lol stay safe man! waitin for the rain to start falling..... well.... if my plants did survive outside.... not sure theyll be there anymore... =/'


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 28, 2011)

Well, at least the winds never got up to speed. I'm glad you guys aren't getting blown away over there! Seems like the storm came apart a little when it came inland, it will make the rain probably a bit more soaking though since it's traveling slower. Hope all of you dealing with Irene have a easy way of it, your in my thoughts and prayers today!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 28, 2011)

ehh.. the winds deff pickin up over here now man... it just snaped a big ass branch right off a tree in my backyard..almost took out the swing set!! =/ scaryyyy shittt man.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 28, 2011)

It was very calm this morning albiet raining hard all day so far with the worst of the rainfall still a few hours away. The wind has just started to pic up recently too. 

I have some Grape Ape x Hashberry and some Cheeseberry Haze that look done (where is that damn scope), they will start coming down tomorrow and I'll be sure to take pics of them before I chop. The next run thats going in has been hanging out under the 1k during the day and tonight they will stay in there. I could call this my Dam run,,,7 DOGs and 5 Caseybands.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> It was very calm this morning albiet raining hard all day so far with the worst of the rainfall still a few hours away. The wind has just started to pic up recently too.
> 
> I have some Grape Ape x Hashberry and some Cheeseberry Haze that look done (where is that damn scope), they will start coming down tomorrow and I'll be sure to take pics of them before I chop. The next run thats going in has been hanging out under the 1k during the day and tonight they will stay in there. I could call this my Dam run,,,7 DOGs and 5 Caseybands.


lucky! its raining sideways here. and i tree in the backyard snapped in 1/2. adn another branch broke off another. pretty close to my window (about 10 ft) soo be safe man.

grape ape x hashberry sounds bomb tho. cant wait to see pics of those!! and yeaa i gotta get a better scope.. bougth a new 1 for lilke 20 bucks... but it wont focus!! =/ no matter how much i mess with it. i cant seem to get a clear shot of the trichs... it sucks!

curious to see how these casey bands x lemon qleaners will turn out. =) good luck with ur DAM run. hahahahha. lemme kno wen u post the floja pics. =D shes got a real nice taste. youll b happy with them for sure!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 28, 2011)

I'll let you know! Playing in the dirt on the kitchen floor right now lol and my girl is coming over with some home made soup and mac and cheese in an hour  She has to work at 330 so I'll take some pics later on. Stay safe, that's very close to your window!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 28, 2011)

Well I hope you all didn't float away. 
Dang, grape ape x hashberry does sound good.
Ever try a jewelers loop? 30x is plenty and you don't have to smash a bunch of trichs. 
Hope all is well, 
peace


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 28, 2011)

Yeah I suppose I should take some pics of theose girls tonight. Another gift by a generous member here, apparently I'm the first to grow them out so I'l try and get some good pics and throw some up on the 600 as well.

And yes, now that you mention it...those little scopes from Radio Shack are a pain in the ass lol. I know that they are done , but being a new strain I would like to know just how done


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> It was very calm this morning albiet raining hard all day so far with the worst of the rainfall still a few hours away. The wind has just started to pic up recently too.
> 
> I have some Grape Ape x Hashberry and some Cheeseberry Haze that look done (where is that damn scope), they will start coming down tomorrow and I'll be sure to take pics of them before I chop. The next run thats going in has been hanging out under the 1k during the day and tonight they will stay in there. I could call this my Dam run,,,7 DOGs and 5 Caseybands.


Smoking the indie Qleaner and just started going through some pics that I just took of the Grape Ape x Hashberry and thought I would throw one up real quick. Also took pics of a P10 that's done ; !)

Grape Ape x Hashberry #3 @ day 50






Grape Ape x Hashberry #1






Grape Ape x Hashberry #2




Group Shot....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 28, 2011)

And then there is this puppy who is at day 50 also...P10


----------



## 313 Kronix (Aug 28, 2011)

Damn dude, very nice.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 28, 2011)

Jeez, bravo my friend!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 28, 2011)

I like that grape ape cross....i think grape ape is a pheno of grand daddy (which is what was used in grand master). what kind of smell you gettin off that?
looks very similar to deep purple which is made using purple urkle, which is also a phenotype of grand daddy. 

great job! +rep. i updated as well...got some good outdoor shots up.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 28, 2011)

Holy jeebus HC! I'm gonna go have to roll a hash filled phatty just to quench my bud thirst from those picks. I have teeth marks on my computer screen, thankyouverymuch!


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2011)

Grape Hashbeery cross looks a winner HC. Some nice phat cola's for shizzle. Is that yer own doing or from the Fairy? Class work lad.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey D what's going on brother. Those are fairy seeds from the old fart hehe, hey cof! 

Well I should prolly post an Irene damage update for these parts. Haven't watched the news this morning but I really don't need to. Saw it all on the late night news last night. No damage to my property and minimal wind damage around the state. That's the good news. The amount of rain was the problem. This little mountainous region is full of streams and rivers. Thousands. That's where all the damage is from....roads washed out everywhere, a number of towns cut off from the rest of the state with noone able to get out or in and some of those towns under water. I'm thinking the water will recede very quickly though. 

Day 1 today for the Amsterdam run (DOGs and Caseybands) with another Kush run going in this weekend. Some of Ts gear (Lush : ) and another one from cof...Uberkush x Deep Blue 

Later everyone


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 29, 2011)

Later-- stay dry! Glad you got everything worked out, btw   Triangles. Triangles. Triangles. lol I'm sure it's lookin' top notch fella!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 29, 2011)

I saw on the news one person drown up there, got washed away by an overflowing brook





all this bud porn

i like it


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 29, 2011)

This is true unfortunately

I like it too cowboy, is this your OG Chem? 

ps sounds like you could use a snip to complete your dream project. No problemo


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 29, 2011)

the last almost 4 weeks with out nutes some of her faded like this but once the fade set into the internal leaves and the fans were all gone I went no more 10% amber is plenty anyway, i like a longer cure ** she could suck a leaf dry in about 6-8 hours lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 29, 2011)

Lovely fade on that girl! So your bushes turned into trees this year huh lol. Well I'm glad they are almost done for you, and it's not even Sept. yet. That's great!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 29, 2011)

Only the heavy duty fruity is getting done, everything else is happy to keep being more ridiculously big.
** Man, it's too bad about that Rom pheno. I had high hopes for it! 
Your a kind and generous person, a seemingly rare trait these days.


----------



## DST (Aug 29, 2011)

somehow reminds me of the phrase, "she could suck start a leaf blower..." lol.



colocowboy said:


> the last almost 4 weeks with out nutes some of her faded like this but once the fade set into the internal leaves and the fans were all gone I went no more 10% amber is plenty anyway, i like a longer cure ** she could suck a leaf dry in about 6-8 hours lol
> View attachment 1760358


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 29, 2011)

Not many pics of this strain....Cheeseberry Haze at day 51. This is it's second run, she's a good yielder and very stinky! The first run she was a bit of a N hog and looking at the pics perhaps I over compensated with this batch lol. Trics are in the 10% amber range


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 29, 2011)

Fantastic, I bet that one is awesome. It looks and sounds awesome, plus it's pretty obvious you don't run crap 
Very nice, sum seek sheet dude!


----------



## Psychild (Aug 29, 2011)

Looking great man! Been crazy busy with work these past couple of weeks. Still on luck on the seeds I planted, but I re-transferred my veg cab back to the box it was in, and managed to bring the temps down to about 84-86. I planted a good 3-4 more about a week ago, and I have 2-3 that are about 3 days old. &#8730; Hope everything's going great over here!


----------



## curious old fart (Aug 29, 2011)

Your plants look good-as always. It appears that you got all of the grape ape/hashberry seeds. 
I just found some 2007 hashberry seeds that have been refridgerated that i will try to germinate and breed at the next opening. 






cof


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 29, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Not many pics of this strain....Cheeseberry Haze at day 51. This is it's second run, she's a good yielder and very stinky! The first run she was a bit of a N hog and looking at the pics perhaps I over compensated with this batch lol. Trics are in the 10% amber range
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1760687View attachment 1760684View attachment 1760675View attachment 1760674


Seriously dude, two keyboards in one week. You OWE ME HC!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 30, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Fantastic, I bet that one is awesome. It looks and sounds awesome, plus it's pretty obvious you don't run crap
> Very nice, sum seek sheet dude!


Hey man! I haven't sampled much of this strain, just a little from the first run and I won't be able to keep this one either (I'll save a few choice buds of course) as it's very popular in Scandies circle and is spoken for well in advance ; !) I have a run of clones of the CBH and the Grape Ape x Hashberry that are vegging nicely so she'll be around for a while



Psychild said:


> Looking great man! Been crazy busy with work these past couple of weeks. Still on luck on the seeds I planted, but I re-transferred my veg cab back to the box it was in, and managed to bring the temps down to about 84-86. I planted a good 3-4 more about a week ago, and I have 2-3 that are about 3 days old. &#8730; Hope everything's going great over here!


Hey there Psychild, good to hear from you man! Everything is going good here thanks. Autumn is definitely in the air up hear! It's rather nippy this morning lol. 

Good luck with your plants bro and throw up a pic anytime 



Bobotrank said:


> Seriously dude, two keyboards in one week. You OWE ME HC!! Aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhh!


Haha just wait untill I get my lighting set up better. Actually that's prolly where I could use you better hehe . Going to get one of those, not sure what you call them, kind of a shop light fixture with the silver reflector around it and put some light in the blue spectrum in it. Trying to get some good close-ups without the flash but not having much luck yet.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

hey buddy! batten it down man. storms look bad in the pics man, stay safe fella.

that cheeseberry haze looks lovely man. how long did you let that go for?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 30, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Your plants look good-as always. It appears that you got all of the grape ape/hashberry seeds.
> I just found some 2007 hashberry seeds that have been refridgerated that i will try to germinate and breed at the next opening.
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like there are 3 phenos even though numbers 2 and 3 look very similiar and I thought that they were the same, upon close inspection though #3 has red calyxs although not too pronounced. I'll try and give a description of the smells later today before they come down. 

Off to wash a deck soon this morning prior to staining it. I have never worked on so few houses and so many decks as this year. Can't say I'm suprised though, folks are squeezing their money pretty tightly these days.


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

Too right, everyones gone as tight as a gnats chuff these days. Funny, our own paranoia bringing financial problems. Comapnies need to get a freaking grip and start spending.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 30, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey buddy! batten it down man. storms look bad in the pics man, stay safe fella.
> 
> that cheeseberry haze looks lovely man. how long did you let that go for?


Bad in places. Cnn has been here covering it.

They came down at 51 days, I thought it smelled stinky cheesy but I guess I can smell pine there too like duchie was saying. Not quite like my pine trees though lol



DST said:


> Too right, everyones gone as tight as a gnats chuff these days. Funny, our own paranoia bringing financial problems. Comapnies need to get a freaking grip and start spending.


People will always spend money on weed though so I think that we are heading in the right direction 

I little playing before I head out...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

a little over 7 weeks eh, not bad at all especially with a few ambers. you hit it yet? i have a couple of those beans but someone has designs on them haha


----------



## DST (Aug 30, 2011)

cheeky........


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 30, 2011)

That's Sannies cheeseberry haze ya?!
noyce
Having things done like double panes is tax deductible, you would think those kinds of things would be being done since it helps save money down the road too! 
Broke out the 18" all iced down, i forgot how smooth it is......
Morning folks, good luck on the deck HC
puff puff pass


----------



## ColoradoLove (Aug 30, 2011)

THE BSB IS A GIRL HC!! Woot! My first female out of the HC Gear I've started! My little Rom #1 also sprouted. Hopefully the female vibes hit her as well!

Hope all is good HC. Sounds like you're avoiding the worst of it. Be safe!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 30, 2011)

Congrats on knowing.... Knowing is half the battle, CLove! 

HC, feel free to shoot all questions my way concerning that light shtick... I'll give you some pointers anytime . . .  have a good one holmes.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 30, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> a little over 7 weeks eh, not bad at all especially with a few ambers. you hit it yet? i have a couple of those beans but someone has designs on them haha


I have a little from the first run...lot of flavor and potency was good. I had been smoking some DOG for a couple of weeks and hit a bowl of that and could def feel it cut threw the kush high. Hey I have one bean of that left too 



DST said:


> cheeky........


Hmmm......I sure hope there's different meanings of cheeky around the world lol ; !)



colocowboy said:


> That's Sannies cheeseberry haze ya?!
> noyce
> Having things done like double panes is tax deductible, you would think those kinds of things would be being done since it helps save money down the road too!
> Broke out the 18" all iced down, i forgot how smooth it is......
> ...


Thanks puff puff ahh,,,,,,ice is a good idea. And sannies cbh? Ya! 2.5 hr morning, ball all afternoon and I'm all friggen beat haha. Damn where are those vitamins



ColoradoLove said:


> THE BSB IS A GIRL HC!! Woot! My first female out of the HC Gear I've started! My little Rom #1 also sprouted. Hopefully the female vibes hit her as well!
> 
> Hope all is good HC. Sounds like you're avoiding the worst of it. Be safe!


Hey hey it's a girl! Time to rock with it huh CLove!! A big Congrats lol. Throw up pics anytime you want too. Chris has a bit of a N def on the lower leaves of his BSB xCB and I have been meaning to talk to him about it. How are the leaves looking on yours?



Bobotrank said:


> Congrats on knowing.... Knowing is half the battle, CLove!
> 
> HC, feel free to shoot all questions my way concerning that light shtick... I'll give you some pointers anytime . . .  have a good one holmes.


K man I will. Picked up a tripod the other day, that will help! 

Catching a nice buzz off the indica Qleaner before I break out the shears. Forgot to take a pic of that girl, she was a looker too. Fat buds with LOADS of flavor. And mostly on the inhale too....like real good hash for a split second and then turns to something but I cant put my finger on it. Maybe it's the banana split tasting pheno with the vanilla root beer after taste that subby talks about. And then I think he said there was a pheno that tasted like sprinkles on top?

Another bowl and then trimming for the next 5 hrs


----------



## ColoradoLove (Aug 30, 2011)

Mine seems happy so far. I don't know if it's the LEDs or what, but I'm using Happy Frog soil and not feeding at all with zero problems. The last plant I flowered I fed twice the entire cycle and it didn't start showing any color til a weekish from the end. It's blowing my mind! There is 1 leaf on the entire plant doing something funky, but I don't know what it is, and it's only 1 leaf. I'll post a shot of her tonight if I can


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 30, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Mine seems happy so far. I don't know if it's the LEDs or what, but I'm using Happy Frog soil and not feeding at all with zero problems. The last plant I flowered I fed twice the entire cycle and it didn't start showing any color til a weekish from the end. It's blowing my mind! There is 1 leaf on the entire plant doing something funky, but I don't know what it is, and it's only 1 leaf. I'll post a shot of her tonight if I can


That's great, that must be good soil with enough food in it. Yes I'll be interested to see the pic of the funky leaf. The BSB has the tendency to throw out a few curled/clawed but not enough to warrent any concern.

Taking a page out of cowboys book lol...took the bong out and its filled with cruched ice and cured Caseyband  back to trimming!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 30, 2011)

Another Irene damage report in case anyone is still interested.......

With all of the mountains streams around here we are quite used to roads washing out although in far more isolated incidents such as a bad thunderstorm rolling through a single county or such. The road crews are used to it and are generally repaired by the next day. This was widespread and as feared the amount of rain in a 24 hr period did staggering damage...300 roads washed out, 3 dozen towns with no way in or out other than 4 wheelers (pretty much most everyone has one lol) and the elderly in those towns are being helped by the townfolks, and unfortunately 3 deaths. Good thing we are a hearty breed up here.


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2011)

Im intrested jus aint got many mins to take it all in and stuff lol, what with nappies and feeding and trying to get a spliff in where we can. Im glad ur alright mate, smoking dpq and dog cocktails tonight jus to drive the hammer home. Have a safe one


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 30, 2011)

mr west said:


> Im intrested jus aint got many mins to take it all in and stuff lol, what with nappies and feeding and trying to get a spliff in where we can. Im glad ur alright mate, smoking dpq and dog cocktails tonight jus to drive the hammer home. Have a safe one


The cocktail sounds nice westy and noone around here deserves one more than you these days! And I know you two are absolutely wonderful parents and to be honest dude...shh, I was hoping for a girl for you 

And you do not owe me any explanations at all my friend lol, I know the score ; !)


----------



## mr west (Aug 30, 2011)

thats good cuz times already got away from me soon be time to get up an see my babys lol


----------



## Kiki007 (Aug 30, 2011)

hey boys.... anyone got "GIRL SCOUT COOKIE"??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 30, 2011)

You can SCOUT my COOKIE GIRL ; )


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 30, 2011)

hey HC!! I'm know I'm late to the dance (just got power back) but I'm glad your safe!! I saw some news footage from your state and you guys got hit pretty bad!! on a good note, your buds look so fuckin nice bro!!!!! as everyone else said... that haze looks fantastic!!!!!!! keep up that great gardening!!!!!


----------



## Kiki007 (Aug 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> You can SCOUT my COOKIE GIRL ; )


I'm sure your cookie is hot like fire!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 30, 2011)

oh my. all sortsa naughty in here tonight lmao


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2011)

damn hc 300 roads out is pretty severe. good to know community spirit is still alive and kicking though. 

seems i missed all the inyourendo's last night haha


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 31, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> THE BSB IS A GIRL HC!! Woot! My first female out of the HC Gear I've started! My little Rom #1 also sprouted. Hopefully the female vibes hit her as well!
> 
> Hope all is good HC. Sounds like you're avoiding the worst of it. Be safe!


AWESOME mannn! happy 2 hear it. hpoefully u got the pheno i got. with the purple/pink in it. =)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 31, 2011)

Another evening of trimming...this is one of the Grape Ape x Hashberry : !)


----------



## farmboss (Aug 31, 2011)

yo highlander, what are you using for base nutes. i am familiar and own the cornucopia lineup.

one of your recent posts you said "i gave it extra N" and i was wondering how you were adjusting the N uptake with cornucopias stuff.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 31, 2011)

Hey farmboss welcome to the cave. 

I use the Grow formula during veg along with that stuff that I'm not supposed to be mentioning as it's not over the counter yet, soon though lol. A little extra of the Grow if want to green up your plants more. A week before I start to flower I switch over to formula X and then for a few weeks during flower I use the Bloom. Then I switch back to the X until the last two weeks. Also using the Energy with most waterings and I use Synergy every week or two as a detox for the roots and soil. And...lol I recently incorporated Nitrozime into my regiment as a mid/late flower flower booster, that shit is a growers wet dream 

I skimmed all of your post farmer haha you sound like my kind of guy. Take it easy


----------



## mr west (Sep 1, 2011)

morning Aitch, had my girls stay at mine last night for the first time lol, didnt sleep that great . Hows the cave an that?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 1, 2011)

mr west said:


> morning Aitch, had my girls stay at mine last night for the first time lol, didnt sleep that great . Hows the cave an that?


Hey bro how you doing. That's cool that they stayed home last night and as far as lack of sleep...get used to it hehe. Time is going by fast it seems, Harriet is almost 2 weeks old!!

Letting my muscles relax and getting rid of some aches and pains with Lemon Qleaner right now. We are going out to stain a deck in a couple of hours, did one yesterday morning too. Got a lot of weed drying, ended up with well over an oz with my P10 and had the first little bit of bud rot of the season on one of the Grape Ape crosses, but it was minimal and only lost a small amount. Still a few weeks before any of the DOGS are finished.

Enjoy your day with the girls and tell little HA that uncle HC says hi ; !)


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 1, 2011)

I hope your sleeping with your gals all with smiles on, tucked tight there Mr. West! 
Get that deck knocked out HC? 
Bud rot, you mentioned that the other day. That sucks that you have to deal with that, more air in the canopy, another dehumidifier? 
Around here you have to work to get humidity up enough to get molds on things. There is a black blight in the area that seems to travel around and hits a lot of different broad leaved plants. It's ruthless. My strawberries are taking a hit now, come to think of it everything I have gotten from that greenhouse has been sickly with bugs. 
Man I hope all this extra humidity breaks for you, can't be having your hard work go to waste. 
Peace man!


----------



## DST (Sep 2, 2011)

Ach, Black Blight, we get Black spots here, sounds very similar, fekkin pain in the arse.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 2, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> I hope your sleeping with your gals all with smiles on, tucked tight there Mr. West!
> Get that deck knocked out HC?
> Bud rot, you mentioned that the other day. That sucks that you have to deal with that, more air in the canopy, another dehumidifier?
> Around here you have to work to get humidity up enough to get molds on things. There is a black blight in the area that seems to travel around and hits a lot of different broad leaved plants. It's ruthless. My strawberries are taking a hit now, come to think of it everything I have gotten from that greenhouse has been sickly with bugs.
> ...





DST said:


> Ach, Black Blight, we get Black spots here, sounds very similar, fekkin pain in the arse.


I can't complain, my humidity levels have been dangerously high all summer and this is the first bud rot that I have had to deal with. Amounted to about a gram or so that was lost haha. Now that summer is about over it's a lot easier to keep the moisture out of the air. Need to get my dehumidifier dialed in a little better.....there is a trade off between lowering the humidity and dealing with the heat that it generates.

About to get an order ready and then the rest of the day to do what ever I want! Yes!! I was too tired to make hash last night, but I think I'll whip up a batch a little later this morning ; !)

Decks are done cowboy. I had to work by myself yesterday though, my chicks horse wasn't feeling good lmao. Catch ya later man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey all I forgot to mention this. Some of you know that my son is pretty tight in the music scene around here and has made himself some nice connections lately. There is a rather large fair here every year that goes on for a week and a half and draws in a bunch of pretty good names. So anyways, my son got himself a roadie job for some of the bands,,,3 Doors Down and Sick Puppies and he had himself lined up to help the Lynyrd Skynyrd Band but he could not get anyone to cover for him at his regular job lol, poor guy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

damn man. that's one band id have been tempted to quit for. sounds like he's got a good head on him tho H.

have a good weekend fella


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey man hows it hangin? Been doin good, just gettin everything dialed in for the next grow. Been clearing out flood table, got two left which are the ssh x twes. sativa dominant. got a few good bud shots up of the best of the harvest. come check it out.

so what strains are in the spotlight right now?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 2, 2011)

I go to some of the shows that come here but I won't go see Skynyrd. They are in the top 5 shows that I have seen in my life. Montreal Forum 1977 with Rick Derringer opening up for him. They both rocked the fuking house down! I did go see Styx a few years ago when they came to the fair...they put on a decent show but not like the first time they came to town in 1976. Front row and center for that show...I was a senior in high school going out with the hottest chick in school and she was a freshman lol. Saw Chicago here last year and they put out a really good high energy show! For a bunch of ole timers lol

Couple of Caseyband buds. Oh and that's a grapefruit by the way, not an orange ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 2, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Hey man hows it hangin? Been doin good, just gettin everything dialed in for the next grow. Been clearing out flood table, got two left which are the ssh x twes. sativa dominant. got a few good bud shots up of the best of the harvest. come check it out.
> 
> so what strains are in the spotlight right now?


Absolutely man,,,haha seriously, for the last couple of days I have been meaning to get over there and make some decisions before the oppurtunity floats away . Got a new strain coming out that I think is going to be bomb! I have already talked to you about it but looking for a few more test growers....It's Ice x Caseyband. I crossed some caseyband spluff with my last Ice plant and got a few seeds. Had 2 nice females and a few males. I spluffed female #1 with pollen from one of the males. #1 was the closest representation to my Ice cut and smells very similiar. #2 is a nice pheno with a tall frosty cola (not quite as much as the QQ of Don's though) and is the pheno that was used for spluffing. Need to take some pics and nail down smells.

I'll swing by brother, have a great long weekend! My girl is working tonight so I'm getting caught up with things in the garden. Cloning chamber gets emptied tonight and cuttings potted among other things. I'll talk to ya!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Absolutely man,,,haha seriously, for the last couple of days I have been meaning to get over there and make some decisions before the oppurtunity floats away . Got a new strain coming out that I think is going to be bomb! I have already talked to you about it but looking for a few more test growers....It's Ice x Caseyband. I crossed some caseyband spluff with my last Ice plant and got a few seeds. Had 2 nice females and a few males. I spluffed female #1 with pollen from one of the males. #1 was the closest representation to my Ice cut and smells very similiar. #2 is a nice pheno with a tall frosty cola (not quite as much as the QQ of Don's though) and is the pheno that was used for spluffing. Need to take some pics and nail down smells.
> 
> I'll swing by brother, have a great long weekend! My girl is working tonight so I'm getting caught up with things in the garden. Cloning chamber gets emptied tonight and cuttings potted among other things. I'll talk to ya!!


 Right on, good to hear you are staying busy. Im gettin things done around here...i got a bunch of convict kush crosses goin. nice brown seeds. lookin forward to the pictures....and possibly a package. lol...i got to run to the hydro store. take care!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 2, 2011)

holy CaseyBand. . . that's three keyboards thus far, HC!  Those buds looks like they're gonna take your head off bro... fly safe


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 2, 2011)

pure bud sex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 2, 2011)

empty pm box mango!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 3, 2011)

caseyband looks like some nice dense buds fella does it have a particular lean to either parent?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 3, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> holy CaseyBand. . . that's three keyboards thus far, HC!  Those buds looks like they're gonna take your head off bro... fly safe


It's one of my more potent strains,,,packs a pretty powerful punch lol. You DO NOT want to smoke that stuff early in the day unless you plan on writing the rest of the day off!



Dizzle Frost said:


> pure bud sex!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Second best kind 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> caseyband looks like some nice dense buds fella does it have a particular lean to either parent?


Yes very much so....it's a headband pheno and very similiar to my DOG cut. I call it the dogs cousin lol


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 3, 2011)

wow man those nugs look very tasty man!! impressive as always!


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 3, 2011)

how r the floja's doin?? weneva u get a chance can ya take sum pics maybe? i kno ur a busy man. hahaha. weneva u get a chance. =)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 3, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> wow man those nugs look very tasty man!! impressive as always!





chb444220 said:


> how r the floja's doin?? weneva u get a chance can ya take sum pics maybe? i kno ur a busy man. hahaha. weneva u get a chance. =)


Too funny, I just answered that question over on your thread before you asked. They are getting tied down today so pics later this morning. I got a ton of cool vegging shit right now and I'm pretty excited about it all! NEED TO TAKE PICS!! note to self hehe


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Too funny, I just answered that question over on your thread before you asked. They are getting tied down today so pics later this morning. I got a ton of cool vegging shit right now and I'm pretty excited about it all! NEED TO TAKE PICS!! note to self hehe


hahaha awesome man. u read my mind! =p


----------



## ColoradoLove (Sep 3, 2011)

Looking good in here as always HC. I'll be back through later cause I think I saw pics were coming!

Yo CHB does your BSB have "marbling" on some of the leaves? I swear it's got lighter green swirls, looks just like marble. Doesn't seem to be hurting anything but I've never seen it before. I'll snag a shot of it tonight


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 3, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> how r the floja's doin?? weneva u get a chance can ya take sum pics maybe? i kno ur a busy man. hahaha. weneva u get a chance. =)


Well morning garden chores are done, there is a fresh pot of coffee on and some Caseyband in a sparkling clean bubbler : !) And now it's time tooooo..............take some pics of chris's Floja. He's a cool dude, he gifted me his last 10 floja seeds in hopes that I could do a better job of breeding then he might and as I'm sure he would have done just fine, I'm honored to be able to grow this special strain out and spread it's love around the world! It's lineage is Flo x Douple Purple Doja and I have 7 fine looking plants to work with and they will be showing sex within a week or two so unless I end up with 7 females a new breeding project will be starting very soon!

In the proccess of getting very stoned for this photo shoot lol. Yo Chris, feel free to post up any pics of the Floja if ya want  Later bro!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well morning garden chores are done, there is a fresh pot of coffee on and some Caseyband in a sparkling clean bubbler : !) And now it's time tooooo..............take some pics of chris's Floja. He's a cool dude, he gifted me his last 10 floja seeds in hopes that I could do a better job of breeding then he might and as I'm sure he would have done just fine, I'm honored to be able to grow this special strain out and spread it's love around the world! It's lineage is Flo x Douple Purple Doja and I have 7 fine looking plants to work with and they will be showing sex within a week or two so unless I end up with 7 females a new breeding project will be starting very soon!
> 
> In the proccess of getting very stoned for this photo shoot lol. Yo Chris, feel free to post up any pics of the Floja if ya want  Later bro!


 Sounds like me, its 9:58. I got my chores done and i got a pot of coffee on....well i do have to feed outdoors and transplant seedlings today. I got my one floja goin...


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well morning garden chores are done, there is a fresh pot of coffee on and some Caseyband in a sparkling clean bubbler : !) And now it's time tooooo..............take some pics of chris's Floja. He's a cool dude, he gifted me his last 10 floja seeds in hopes that I could do a better job of breeding then he might and as I'm sure he would have done just fine, I'm honored to be able to grow this special strain out and spread it's love around the world! It's lineage is Flo x Douple Purple Doja and I have 7 fine looking plants to work with and they will be showing sex within a week or two so unless I end up with 7 females a new breeding project will be starting very soon!
> 
> In the proccess of getting very stoned for this photo shoot lol. Yo Chris, feel free to post up any pics of the Floja if ya want  Later bro!


I too have a fresh clean bubbler only I have blueberry in it!!! can't wait to see the floja's!!! I am growing a couple of chris' cross'... AK-48 x Floja and Sensi Star x Floja. they are both around the 3 week mark and will be transplanted very soon. 

chris is an ok guy, no matter the other guys on here say!! hahahahaha J/K chris, you're one of the best of the best!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 3, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> I too have a fresh clean bubbler only I have blueberry in it!!! can't wait to see the floja's!!! I am growing a couple of chris' cross'... AK-48 x Floja and Sensi Star x Floja. they are both around the 3 week mark and will be transplanted very soon.
> 
> chris is an ok guy, no matter the other guys on here say!! hahahahaha J/K chris, you're one of the best of the best!!!


 whats up stoney where you been hidin? you havent stopped by to visit me recently! id like to see some shots of that mk.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 3, 2011)

flo is a multi-harvest plant, I wonder if this cross exhibits that trait.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 3, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> whats up stoney where you been hidin? you havent stopped by to visit me recently! id like to see some shots of that mk.


I've been around man, still trying to catch up from losing power for four day!! man, i just checked out those new pics and they are very frosty buds!!! need to go check on all my girls now... and refresh the water in the bong!!



colocowboy said:


> flo is a multi-harvest plant, I wonder if this cross exhibits that trait.


that is interesting... i wasn't aware of that. i wonder if chris' breeds carried that over. i might just have to try it after harvest!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 3, 2011)

Floja 5 weeks old


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Floja 5 weeks old


 whoa man, you got alot goin there. the flojas look like they wanted to be left untopped....see how you topped em and they are gettin all bushy in the middle? maybe im wrong tho. lookin great.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey bro. That's possible, I had heard they respond nicely to training though. These will all be 4 cola plants....going to tie down the tops tonight.

The very potent green pheno??? This is #1, the only plant with NO green on it.



From l to r numbers 1-7. 



"some" of the vegging girls. A nice run of tga keeper phenos in the nursery and a run of T's Lush under the cfls that get flipped next week (untopped aev ; )


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 3, 2011)

Right on....id like to get a few more flojas goin too. Looks like a promising strain....id like to see some nice nug shots of her.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 3, 2011)

hey a buddy of mine on here wants some of the calizhar x cb...i got a few growin now and will be sure to keep a few beans for myself. hes got some good genetics i want to get my hands on...do you mind?

your pm box is full again!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 3, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> hey a buddy of mine on here wants some of the calizhar x cb...i got a few growin now and will be sure to keep a few beans for myself. hes got some good genetics i want to get my hands on...do you mind?
> 
> your pm box is full again!


Don't mind in the least man, as matter of fact....the more of my stuff around the world the better. 

Mauwing down on the rangoons lol


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 4, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Looking good in here as always HC. I'll be back through later cause I think I saw pics were coming!
> 
> Yo CHB does your BSB have "marbling" on some of the leaves? I swear it's got lighter green swirls, looks just like marble. Doesn't seem to be hurting anything but I've never seen it before. I'll snag a shot of it tonight


i havent noticed any marbeling?? lemme take a closer look 2day. thats pretty cool if it does have sum swirling going on!



Highlanders cave said:


> Well morning garden chores are done, there is a fresh pot of coffee on and some Caseyband in a sparkling clean bubbler : !) And now it's time tooooo..............take some pics of chris's Floja. He's a cool dude, he gifted me his last 10 floja seeds in hopes that I could do a better job of breeding then he might and as I'm sure he would have done just fine, I'm honored to be able to grow this special strain out and spread it's love around the world! It's lineage is Flo x Douple Purple Doja and I have 7 fine looking plants to work with and they will be showing sex within a week or two so unless I end up with 7 females a new breeding project will be starting very soon!
> 
> In the proccess of getting very stoned for this photo shoot lol. Yo Chris, feel free to post up any pics of the Floja if ya want  Later bro!


hahahha. thanks for the kind words HC. hahaha and i think the floja plants will be MUCH happier with you! lol. and awww man. imagine that. if u ended up with 7 females! lmao. but i highly doubt that would happen.

and aiight man ill go thru my pics and post sum floja shots 4 ya



stoneyluv said:


> I too have a fresh clean bubbler only I have blueberry in it!!! can't wait to see the floja's!!! I am growing a couple of chris' cross'... AK-48 x Floja and Sensi Star x Floja. they are both around the 3 week mark and will be transplanted very soon.
> 
> chris is an ok guy, no matter the other guys on here say!! hahahahaha J/K chris, you're one of the best of the best!!!


yeaa im excited to see how those crosses turn out! =) should have sum nice qualities. now lets just hope therye female!

and thanks for the kind words as well stoney! hahaha.



Highlanders cave said:


> Floja 5 weeks old


they look great man!!! wow! =) therye showing the same traits as my last one... with those thick ass stems! =D theyll need them to support those fat ass colas that are gonna be growing on them! =)


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey bro. That's possible, I had heard they respond nicely to training though. These will all be 4 cola plants....going to tie down the tops tonight.
> 
> The very potent green pheno??? This is #1, the only plant with NO green on it.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm.. that may just be the green pheno. =) the 1 green pheno i had was sticky as shit!! very very frosty. had the frost coming along the edges of the leaves... almost how the "Deep Chunk" seems to have.

and yeaa i was told by the person who gave me these seeds that they do much better topped/FIM'ed... and the person HE got them from at PotPimp also said to train them to increase the yield.. my 1st purple 1 i grew un-topped... and it was a single cola plant... and the 2nd purple 1 i did TOP.. and the yield was significantly higher. =)



aeviaanah said:


> Right on....id like to get a few more flojas goin too. Looks like a promising strain....id like to see some nice nug shots of her.


i look for sum nug shots to post and post sum shots of them after a nice cure. =)


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 4, 2011)

I can't help it, every time I hear the name Flo I think of "Alice" then that phrase "kiss ma grits"
lol


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 4, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> I can't help it, every time I hear the name Flo I think of "Alice" then that phrase "kiss ma grits"
> lol


lmao... i always think of Finding Neemo.. adn that stupid blue fish. hahahaha


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 4, 2011)

HC the new logo is looking sick brosef!! The triangle has it goin on  I feel like I'm in the cave with ya!

Those flos are looking dope. So nice of the seed fairy to pass along some beans like that. Guess I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for some spluffing ammo now lol. Cmon lil fellas! I'm sure you'll get one. After all I've read from you guys talking about this strain, I'm looking forward to what she's got in 'er. 

Hope you're having a good one my friend.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 4, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> HC the new logo is looking sick brosef!! The triangle has it goin on  I feel like I'm in the cave with ya!
> 
> Those flos are looking dope. So nice of the seed fairy to pass along some beans like that. Guess I'm just keeping my fingers crossed for some spluffing ammo now lol. Cmon lil fellas! I'm sure you'll get one. After all I've read from you guys talking about this strain, I'm looking forward to what she's got in 'er.
> 
> Hope you're having a good one my friend.


Hey bobo thanks for the kind words!! Just got dark as shit and raining hard with thunder storms nearby...here we go again. Not supposed to stop untill mid week, oi fukin vay lol

Hope I don't lose power man,,,if ya see my light go off, then I did


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh no! It's already bearing down on you, huh?? I'll keep my fingers crossed that your light doesn't flicker my friend. Hopefully you're getting smoked on something good too


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 4, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Oh no! It's already bearing down on you, huh?? I'll keep my fingers crossed that your light doesn't flicker my friend. Hopefully you're getting smoked on something good too


Oh I am,,,,Lemon Qleaner this afternoon! I made the mistake of smoking some Caseyband yesterday afternoon before taking the floja pics. I was like falling asleep downloading them lol,,,had to take a nap for a few afterwards haha. Today I'm bepopping around getting shit done!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 4, 2011)

Sounds like a not so bad afternoon then. I'm gonna have to get in on some of that up high stuff... Smoking all this cheese makes me feel real... Cheesy! Need a motivational stone for daytime smoke. Stay dry!


----------



## Psychild (Sep 4, 2011)

Looking great son! Can't wait for the Floja project  My first run of seeds was a fail. A combo of heat, and MG soil. Second run, half fail Lol....not sure why, but the seeds never sprouted? I might have just soaked them too long? Anyway, 2 of those sprouted, and are doing nicely at about a week. I had 2 more sprout yesterday in Jiffy Pellets. I swore to never use these things again, until I looked in my flowering closet, and realized my last successful seed was out of a pellet. >< Figured I might as well try one more time. Maybe I can get it old enough in the peat to throw it in the MG soil. (I bought new soil as well, but have yet to see a sprout, and only planted 1 seed to try.) One of my peat pellet sprouts got thrown into my DWC bucket, and hopefully will have a root in the water by tomorrow. &#8730; It had a tap root 4" long after only 1 day of being a sprout. (I figured the MG and temps were showing problems, so if I just try hydro I should be able to fix both of those problems. &#8730; I'll let you know how it does. 

Also, with the last 5-6 seeds I planted, I decided to have a fun guessing game here at the Cave as to what strain is what and planted them with no labels. &#8730;&#8730;


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 4, 2011)

heyy HC wats goin onnnn? heres a few shots of the BSB cross. lots of purple man. looks similar to the floja! hahaha. i took a pic of the fan leaf that shows the most of the def. just yellowing along the edges. the tops of the plant got a slight burn from the HPS. grew a lil too close to the light.. =( but shes still young. she will outgrow the burn. lol. lovin the colors tho man!!! =D i kept a clone of her as well.. soo we can see how she does wen there are no mites around. although she seems to be the most resistant plant to the mites. =) they dont seem to be "buggin" her at all. hahahaha =p
















cant wait to see wat her buds will look like.... i like wat i see so far! =D


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 4, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> lmao... i always think of Finding Neemo.. adn that stupid blue fish. hahahaha


The forgetful fish Dory?

Man, those are purdy!
The ice project is exciting fo sho, those buds early in your thread look like they have a layer of ice on them. Or like someone harked a luggi on it big ole thc booger buds! lol


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 4, 2011)

*Floja Cured BudShots

*​






i was a lil bummed... the buds were almost BLACK wen they were finished/drying.. but after a cure... they lost alot of that color.. =( still pretty purple tho. u can see alot more of it wen its broken up. inside the bud is where all the purple is!


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 4, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> The forgetful fish Dory?


lmao yea ur right.. it IS dory!!! i guess im forgetful!! theres a fish in the fishtank at the dentist... and she talks to her reflection... and her reflection she calls Flo.... hahahaha. idk why Dory came to mind? lol. thanks for the correction!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 4, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> *Floja Cured BudShots
> 
> i was a lil bummed... the buds were almost BLACK wen they were finished/drying.. but after a cure... they lost alot of that color.. =( still pretty purple tho. u can see alot more of it wen its broken up. inside the bud is where all the purple is!*​


*
Yea same thing with my MP x MK. But i thought mine wasnt purple at all, i went for a test smoke cut it open and full of purple inthe middle. That was a suprise.*​


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 4, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Yea same thing with my MP x MK. But i thought mine wasnt purple at all, i went for a test smoke cut it open and full of purple inthe middle. That was a suprise.


hahaha. thats always a nice suprise huh? lol. =)


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 4, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> hahaha. thats always a nice suprise huh? lol. =)


 yea, i never seen that before. id like to cross the MP x MK to a floja. floja is indica dom right? It be nice to strenghten purple genes and get this pheno back down to the indica side.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 4, 2011)

HC, avatar is lookin better now!


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 4, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> HC, avatar is lookin better now!


yea, HC that looks sharp man!! Is this the logo we can expect to see on the packaging of BB? it's catchy (sp??) man, the whole THC thing.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 4, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> yea, i never seen that before. id like to cross the MP x MK to a floja. floja is indica dom right? It be nice to strenghten purple genes and get this pheno back down to the indica side.


yeaa the floja is an indica dom. strain. and yeaa im sure crossing it with the MP x MK would deff help bring out the purple.. and deff give it more of an idica stature/high. i havent seen any floja phenos leaning toward the sativa side


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 4, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa the floja is an indica dom. strain. and yeaa im sure crossing it with the MP x MK would deff help bring out the purple.. and deff give it more of an idica stature/high. i havent seen any floja phenos leaning toward the sativa side


 my mendocino purple is heavy purple strain. almost fully purple. havent seen any purple out of the master kush tho. not even sure which master kush i got. there are a few listed.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 4, 2011)

Purples are pretty, not very useful other than that tho right?!
Its like a mark of distinction, I used to know a dude that grew kona gold and it had crazy different colors. One time he had one that the cola was so dark of a royal purple color that it looked black and with the white hairs and a nice resin sheen they looked like raider buds or something all silver and black. All his phenos had some color pink, purple, blue, simply gorgeous. HCs red buds are the most striking thing I have seen since then. It's funny, I fundamentally disagree with breeding for color yet you see these pretty buds and cannot help but be inspired by them.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 4, 2011)

Here's a shot of the-------family at 5 weeks. I haven't come up with a name yet. Suggestions are welcome! 

From left to right,,,Calizhar (1 month veg), Caseyband (clone with a 2 day veg) and the next two are Calizhar x Caseyband from seed (10 day veg) pheno1 and pheno2. Pheno2 has red calyxs prolly from its grandfather on the calizhar side (Red Shiskaberry). Six out of fourteen are pheno2



3 DOGs on the left and 2 Caseyband on the right,,,,,clones with 2 days veg
 

I agree cowboy, colors are for the customers hehe. This breeding project has taken an interesting twist, speaking of colors. The original Calizhars that I got from the breeder Chimera had 2 phenos that were red and both frosty as fuck, I just didn't particulary like the taste. The thing is, both of those red phenos were red only on the leaves and not the calyxs where pheno2 of the Caliband(?...nah) is red on the calyxs and not the leaves

Pheno2 Calizhar x Caseyband.....






View attachment 1769699


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 4, 2011)

It looks like the two calizar x caseybands are fairly close and right between mom and dad. Bet that's a bulldozer eh?! 
That DOG and caseyband look super frosty..... brrr sub zero super frost lol
mmmm, mmm looks delicious my friend!

*What ever happened to your blueberries?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 4, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> It looks like the two calizar x caseybands are fairly close and right between mom and dad. Bet that's a bulldozer eh?!
> That DOG and caseyband look super frosty..... brrr sub zero super frost lol
> mmmm, mmm looks delicious my friend!


Hey cowboy here's a lil closer shot of the DOGs for you. Another thunder boomer rolling through right now. My BB? I have 2 in flower at about 4 weeks and two cuttings that hit the dirt a couple of days ago. I always keep 1 or 2 of those clones up on the top shelf and take em down every once and a while and grow them out ; !)

DOGs.....


Caseyband...


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 4, 2011)

I was hoping you all would be spared up there from this one, man don't float away bro! 
We would be happy to take that wet stuff off your hands if we could!
Hang in there HC

Man they are beautiful! Very nice!
thanks for the bud porn


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 4, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Purples are pretty, not very useful other than that tho right?!
> Its like a mark of distinction, I used to know a dude that grew kona gold and it had crazy different colors. One time he had one that the cola was so dark of a royal purple color that it looked black and with the white hairs and a nice resin sheen they looked like raider buds or something all silver and black. All his phenos had some color pink, purple, blue, simply gorgeous. HCs red buds are the most striking thing I have seen since then. It's funny, I fundamentally disagree with breeding for color yet you see these pretty buds and cannot help but be inspired by them.


 Yea your right on that one, purple is only for pretty looks. We cant only breed for potency, there is alot more to the nug that keeps people (including myself) happy. Not only do we need a nice high but we need to stimulate the other senses as well, visual, smell, flavor. Purple is just another way to stimulate the visual aspect. 

Great lookin nugs there HC. i was sure to save them to review back on later. +rep!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 4, 2011)

thats pretty true
ive yet to grow/smoke a purple plant that put me on my ass, this last Gorilla Grape grow was like that, the purple plants were potent but looked better than they smoked, my fav pheno was mostly green indica that had a kush like stone. Same goes with any blueberry ive grown, greeners were always the ones that fuck me up. But i love lookin at purple weed so lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 4, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> thats pretty true
> ive yet to grow/smoke a purple plant that put me on my ass, this last Gorilla Grape grow was like that, the purple plants were potent but looked better than they smoked, my fav pheno was mostly green indica that had a kush like stone. Same goes with any blueberry ive grown, greeners were always the ones that fuck me up. But i love lookin at purple weed so lol


 Yea ive noticed green bud is always more potent. Although this mendo purp cross is pretty damn good.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 4, 2011)

There is deff exeptions lol but im a hard judge on weed haha


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 4, 2011)

Well then looks like there is a niche to fill... Purple that gets you phucked up! Somebody will do it... Prolly on this thread, too lol


----------



## farmboss (Sep 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey farmboss welcome to the cave.
> 
> I use the Grow formula during veg along with that stuff that I'm not supposed to be mentioning as it's not over the counter yet, soon though lol. A little extra of the Grow if want to green up your plants more. A week before I start to flower I switch over to formula X and then for a few weeks during flower I use the Bloom. Then I switch back to the X until the last two weeks. Also using the Energy with most waterings and I use Synergy every week or two as a detox for the roots and soil. And...lol I recently incorporated Nitrozime into my regiment as a mid/late flower flower booster, that shit is a growers wet dream
> 
> I skimmed all of your post farmer haha you sound like my kind of guy. Take it easy


hows your soil mix? I thought you mentioned you used foxfarm ocean forest.

i use ocean forest as a base, mixed with chunky perlite, pellitized lime, and then i cut with fox farm light warrior. i get amazing results, but i need to improve on density.

i've been using technaflora's lineup. Its expensive, and complicated, but lately with c02 i've been able to reallllllly push the envelope. i ordered up the cornucopia lineup though and have it on hand, and i've been doing some side by side.

appriciate you commenting on mt style, lol. definitely humbled as i've been reading this thread and you are seriously killing shit. i come from right around gtg store (-;


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

hahaha colours are for customers , like it. tell me you sure you have that pic labelled right  that calizhar caseyband looks a lot like the BSB. i didn't think calizhar had any purps to it? or had shishka in the make up. lol. either way they and the DOGs look handsome man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 5, 2011)

farmboss said:


> hows your soil mix? I thought you mentioned you used foxfarm ocean forest.
> 
> i use ocean forest as a base, mixed with chunky perlite, pellitized lime, and then i cut with fox farm light warrior. i get amazing results, but i need to improve on density.
> 
> ...


I thought maybe you did ; )

Our soil mixes are similiar...except for the Light Warrior, but that sounds like a good idea especially when the plants are younger. I mix my OF with chunky perlite, dolemite lime and Ancient Forest alaskan humus (shit is pretty hot but if you find that perfect ratio the plants go crazy).

I started using a product lately as a late flower booster that is a growers wet dream. It can be used at most all stages of growth if you wanted and particulary as a foliar spray. It's expensive and is called Nitrozime. Pays for its with the extra weight of 1 or 2 plants haha.

Later man, talk to ya!

ps if you want any advice on Ricks cornucopia line just let me know


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahaha colours are for customers , like it. tell me you sure you have that pic labelled right  that calizhar caseyband looks a lot like the BSB. i didn't think calizhar had any purps to it? or had shishka in the make up. lol. either way they and the DOGs look handsome man!


Haha yes the pic is labeled right. That sure was a suprise initially but then when I thought about it what with two out of the original four calizhar being red I guess it's not too suprising. I have a couple of BSB about a week behind,,,,don't think there is any color yet in those. Next time I access my asset manager I'll throw some pics of the red zhars in chris's Purple Bud thead.

Fuck me, didn't I get up this morning and promtly pulled a muscle in the middle of my back. I don't think weed is going to help this one too much, where are the ibu's


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

ouch man. get that bubbler packed with DOG. take your mind of it at least lol. 

red zhars you say.... in league with the ruskies are we


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 5, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ouch man. get that bubbler packed with DOG. take your mind of it at least lol.
> 
> red zhars you say.... in league with the ruskies are we


Hehe my funny friend : !)

Hey now that you mention it,,,,,,,,,,,I do have a DOG bud that's been drying for a few days, hmmmmm


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 5, 2011)

well be a shame to let it sit all alone  smoke a bowl!!! my backs a bit achy today. think i'm going to have an oil hit when i get home. melt into the massage chair for a half hour. 

enjoy bru


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 5, 2011)

Haha love it! I'm taking a break right now and smoking some Lemon Qleaner cause I need to get shit done this morning, bit more of a motivational buzzzz. I'll save the DOG bud for this afternoon when I can relax 

mini update....day one for 3 female Uber Kush x Deep Blue and also 11 unsexed Lush. Last night was first night with lights off. Tossed the runt aev lol


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 5, 2011)

Another project that I am piqued for, uber kush x deep blue........ that just sounds swanky! uber blu  
mmmmmm
Rock on my brudda from anudda mudda

**hope your back gets to feeling better
Man you work your butt off all the time doing all manner of physical labor and you tweak your back how...... man that's how I roll too. By all rights I should probably be a cripple already and on my way really, but most of my worst injuries were all suffered by stupid things like getting out of bed or something.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 5, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Another project that I am piqued for, uber kush x deep blue........ that just sounds swanky! uber blu
> mmmmmm
> Rock on my brudda from anudda mudda
> 
> ...


Oh yeah it was totally stupid,,,,rolling out of bed, going over to the flower room and reaching up to move the 4 x 6 oil painting from in front of the door and....pop that was it. The ibuprofen helped and this bud of the DOG isn't hurting any either hehe

Uber Blu....


T's Lush....


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 5, 2011)

Very nice structure on the uber blue!
The Lush look very uniform.
They both look like they will line up nicely and I am sure you will do them justice. Cheers to ever expanding horizons!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 5, 2011)

Here comes the stretch, I'm about to pop my f3's in a week or so. i'm thinking 8 of each set. all of yours look so nice stocky n green i cant wait to see how many fem's n pheno's you get.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 5, 2011)

Hey HC!! I wanted to post ya a pic of my "THC" line of C4 x CaseyBands. the one in the air-crate is going on four nights of flowering. I hope it's a girl!!!!


----------



## Psychild (Sep 5, 2011)

That DOG looks beautiful....I bet she smokes good. &#8730;


----------



## DST (Sep 6, 2011)

The DOG is a dream smoke in many ways Psychild.


----------



## mr west (Sep 6, 2011)

Hows ya back HC, my back aint been the same since the sleeping has been interrupted.  Diclofenac is what ya need lol the princess had these as a suppository wen she was in labour lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

uberblue looking sturdy man. and tryna's lush are looking well uniform. kool

nice C4 caseybands stoney. looks like a good indie lean

hope your backs improved bud.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey HC,
Saw ya'll were talking about soil. You might want to try 
Black Velvet Mushroom compost its at lowes for 6 dollars a bag.
Jorge Cerventise has said some of the largest yeilds he has seen have been in mushroom compost.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 6, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Very nice structure on the uber blue!
> The Lush look very uniform.
> They both look like they will line up nicely and I am sure you will do them justice. Cheers to ever expanding horizons!


Morning bro, the rain helping out in your area? We got a few inches since yesterday afternoon. Yikes! The pizza parlor my chick works at has been dishing out lunches by the hiundreds to the national guard up here for the past week. Forcast looks bleak for tomorrow too. The Cave is dry and rocking out the dankness though ; !). Have a good one and back at ya with the ever expanding horizons....cheers! Puff puff pass Grape Ape x Hashberry



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Here comes the stretch, I'm about to pop my f3's in a week or so. i'm thinking 8 of each set. all of yours look so nice stocky n green i cant wait to see how many fem's n pheno's you get.


That's ok, I have a run 10 days ahead of them that are a bunch of stretchers too,,,,12 DOGz and Caseyband. Yeah they are very green and stocky aren't they....no mid flower N for them lol and I can't wait too man, should start showing in a few days



stoneyluv said:


> Hey HC!! I wanted to post ya a pic of my "THC" line of C4 x CaseyBands. the one in the air-crate is going on four nights of flowering. I hope it's a girl!!!!


Those are awesome looking stoney! No shit!! A couple of different pheno, fat friggen leaves.....no Headband pheno though (5 leaf fans)? Out of 14 Calizhar x CB, mine all seem to lean to zhar side too. Let me know how much they stretch will ya! Good luck that she's a girl man!!



DST said:


> The DOG is a dream smoke in many ways Psychild.


I posted a pic of some DOGz for you a couple of days ago on your thread,,,,,I know you wouldn't have just blown them off..you must just have missed them 



mr west said:


> Hows ya back HC, my back aint been the same since the sleeping has been interrupted.  Diclofenac is what ya need lol the princess had these as a suppository wen she was in labour lol


Heya pops hows it going! Yeah it's a little better, thanks. I found something that takes my mind off it. Sex lol. If my chick is not going to give me a massage then she can help out in other ways,,,,bless her heart hehe. She's gone up to the horsebarn and then off to make lunches for the national guard.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> uberblue looking sturdy man. and tryna's lush are looking well uniform. kool
> 
> nice C4 caseybands stoney. looks like a good indie lean
> 
> hope your backs improved bud.


What say Donnie mate! I was looking at your garden yesterday man, it is just full of plump buds. Looks to be a good haul, and they are just starting their hulking up stage lol! 

I need to move around a bit before my body molds to the shape of this chair, back is doing a lot better than yesterday though thanks. Yesterday it was excruciating

Talk to ya.

ps Grape Ape x Hashberry seems to work great for pain.....very pretty buds, I'll take a pic of them later on.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 6, 2011)

Time to crank some tunes, water some girls and then make some hash this morning. I have been meaning to make it for the last several nights but just been to wiped out by the end of the day lately. Should be a potent batch, it's made up of Caseyband, Lemon Qleaner and Indie Qleaner. All very potent strains and only sugar leaves were saved


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 6, 2011)

Lordy lordy lordy,,,,I just finished the first run of bubble hash and it should the shit! I'm expecting drip through the screen full melt quality as I only stirred the first run for 30 seconds verses 3 gor 4 min that I usually do on the first run. And I still got a good couple of grams! Having a cup of coffee and then running the mash through again . Made the mistake last time of foregoing the 72 screen and used only the 20 bag. Won't be doing that again,,,mixing the two grades brought the quality down noticably : !) 

Finish my cuppa and on to round 2!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 6, 2011)

Cave is looking grand these days  A veggers delight... can't wait to see all those new strains go into flower   I'm about to go get a cuppa... and a bongo. I'll catch up with ya, chief!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 6, 2011)

Glad to hear ya feeling better man, also glad the rain is being judicious. We haven't seen but a couple drops.
**grapeape x hashberry, damn that sounds tasty


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 6, 2011)

Isn't there another storm a brewin' over there?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 6, 2011)

full brain melt hash you say eh. good drills sir!

fuck balls ive just like something by accident. what a ballache, its a nice statement about a storm heading for you hc. typical. honestly, i don't know how i've got this far in life sometimes. i'm forever doing this 
shit. 
huzzar theres an unlike. 

glad your on the mend fella, i'm stiffening up myself now just flogged myself in the gym for a couple of hours. first time i've pushed myself for a year. its ganna knack on thursday 

stay up man!


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 6, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Those are awesome looking stoney! No shit!! A couple of different pheno, fat friggen leaves.....no Headband pheno though (5 leaf fans)? Out of 14 Calizhar x CB, mine all seem to lean to zhar side too. Let me know how much they stretch will ya! Good luck that she's a girl man!!


yea man, they all seem to have those fat leaves. fattest ones in my garden right now!! but no 5 bladed ones. all nine blades. Last week i was carrying one downstairs and it smelled like a skunk was following me!! it was a pleasant surprise, I never grew anything with a skunk smell, what does the c4 x caseyband taste like?

and how was the hash?


----------



## DST (Sep 7, 2011)

Sore back HC, now that is a real annoyance. To ease my sore backs I normally lie on my back, bring my knees up towards my chest, cross one foot over the thigh of the opposite leg, then you put one arm through the middle of the legs and the other round the outside and grab round your knee, pulling your head slightly toward your knee whilst also pushing down on the leg that is crossed over the thigh. This effectively stretches the muscle in your back and backside - providing relief. Well it does to me. Plenty leg stretches as well. Probably telling you to suck eggs but this helps me massively. I get sore backs due to my knee. What a freakin chore.

Peace and heres to un-sore backs.

DST


----------



## Kiki007 (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey boys..... (and gals).... new journal is in my signature..... enjoy! and HC - I hope this advertisement is permissible in your fabulous journal here! 

Kiki


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 7, 2011)

Sitting on the porch sipping some hot coffee on a cold dark and dank dreary day. And watching every one drive by on their way to their daily rat races hehe. Bright and toasty in the cave though 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYY-a0_Bb9Y




Bobotrank said:


> Cave is looking grand these days  A veggers delight... can't wait to see all those new strains go into flower   I'm about to go get a cuppa... and a bongo. I'll catch up with ya, chief!


Thanks brobo! Yuppers there is a lot of new strains in the cave these days isn't there lol! Like to settle down this winter and just focus on 1 or 2 breeding projects, I'm just so spread out all over the place right now. Have a good one man!



colocowboy said:


> Glad to hear ya feeling better man, also glad the rain is being judicious. We haven't seen but a couple drops.
> **grapeape x hashberry, damn that sounds tasty


Thanks cowboy, it's still there but getting better each day. The ibuprofren helps with the inflamation and the weed allows me to not give a shit about it if it hurts haha.

There were three phenos of the grape ape cross and I have sampled one so far and it did have a pleasant taste. It was the indie pheno. One of the others has the prettiest little bright orange rock hard nuggets ya ever seen lol.



Bobotrank said:


> Isn't there another storm a brewin' over there?


Hatches are battened down, top of the mountain is only a few miles away bobo, I'm ready for it!!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> full brain melt hash you say eh. good drills sir!
> 
> fuck balls ive just like something by accident. what a ballache, its a nice statement about a storm heading for you hc. typical. honestly, i don't know how i've got this far in life sometimes. i'm forever doing this
> shit.
> ...


If your not careful your going to become an endorphin junkie, this coming from an ex gym rat ; !). First time in a year though? Ouch you be a sore mother today prolly eh



stoneyluv said:


> yea man, they all seem to have those fat leaves. fattest ones in my garden right now!! but no 5 bladed ones. all nine blades. Last week i was carrying one downstairs and it smelled like a skunk was following me!! it was a pleasant surprise, I never grew anything with a skunk smell, what does the c4 x caseyband taste like?
> 
> and how was the hash?


Yeild was low but quality was high so I can't complain. The caseyband is a diesel smelling and tasting smoke, which comes from the Sour Diesel on the Headband side. The C-4 leans to the Cotton Candy (it's mum) side and is yummy and potent!

Bummer about your C-4 being a male bro, it was looking like a real nice plant.



DST said:


> Sore back HC, now that is a real annoyance. To ease my sore backs I normally lie on my back, bring my knees up towards my chest, cross one foot over the thigh of the opposite leg, then you put one arm through the middle of the legs and the other round the outside and grab round your knee, pulling your head slightly toward your knee whilst also pushing down on the leg that is crossed over the thigh. This effectively stretches the muscle in your back and backside - providing relief. Well it does to me. Plenty leg stretches as well. Probably telling you to suck eggs but this helps me massively. I get sore backs due to my knee. What a freakin chore.
> 
> Peace and heres to un-sore backs.
> 
> DST


Ach! What are you trying to do to me haha!! It's a pulled muscle! Ya dunna stretcha a pulled muscle hehe. Thanks though D. 

I still stretch every day but nothing like when I was in my 30s.....three to fours hours in the gym 4 days a week and a minimum of an hour stretching every night. Volleyball was our life back then especially doubles. Always playing in tournaments around the state and numerous leagues. We would bring our net to the ocean and hang with the best. East coasters not the best west coasters hehe. My ex was one of the best in the state and was always in high demand for womens doubles. Ah but that was then and this is now and though it feels good to walk down memory lane alas, that was a different time and a different life



Kiki007 said:


> Hey boys..... (and gals).... new journal is in my signature..... enjoy! and HC - I hope this advertisement is permissible in your fabulous journal here!
> 
> Kiki


Hey baby I was hoping to be the first one subbed but a couple of peeps beat me to it. Including some creep (not you D ; ) who said something about wanking to your avy lol. Anywayyyys, I'm there and I'm glad your back Kikki . Catch you later my sweetness ; !)


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 7, 2011)

Mornin Bro. Got my First THC line going into Flower in 2 days!!!! Can't wait.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2011)

endorphin junkie hahaha na not me man. the guys in there are heavy into the roids and human growth hormone. they are HUGE and i mean sideways through the door frame huge but damned if i want a desperate Dan jaw. 

and yeah, world of pain today man. Ibuprofen aint touching it. no pain no gain tho. gonna see if my missus will massage me later 

hows your back, any better?

stay wrapped up on the porch brother!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 7, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Mornin Bro. Got my First THC line going into Flower in 2 days!!!! Can't wait.


Awesome hem, have they shown sex yet? And what are they lol? I'm not sure if I'm going to polish the logo any more or not because it kinda looks like THC line but it is "The HC line"

Your LCC looked absolutey insane over on Donnies thread too by the way. Good to hear from you ; )


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 7, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> endorphin junkie hahaha na not me man. the guys in there are heavy into the roids and human growth hormone. they are HUGE and i mean sideways through the door frame huge but damned if i want a desperate Dan jaw.
> 
> and yeah, world of pain today man. Ibuprofen aint touching it. no pain no gain tho. gonna see if my missus will massage me later
> 
> ...


A massage sounds wonderful. We used to get them free through my ex's employer, part of their holistic outlook on production. Employees AND their spouses??? Guess there thinking is if ya want to keep your employee healthy ya better keep the employees spouse happy too?? 

My girl has zero strength in her hands so no massages for HC anymore lol,,,,,,hope she gives ya a good one!

Off to water the Dam run,,,,7 DOGz and 5 Caseyband. Around day 10 for them, time for they're first feeding of Bloom nutes. Or is it they're second lol. Have a good rest of the day mate


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2011)

now that's an employee health program and a then some. i've always said keep the woman ion your life happy and the rest will fall into place lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 7, 2011)

i would just like to add that my czar x cb had to be czar leaning. its not casey and def yielding too much to be hb. plus it has neither smell.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 7, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i would just like to add that my czar x cb had to be czar leaning. its not casey and def yielding too much to be hb. plus it has neither smell.


Post up a pic if you want T, I'll compare it with the ones that I have going


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 7, 2011)

Fuck just about to cough a lung up....that must have been the hash in the middle of the bowl. 

Getting almost time to take pics of my Ice x Caseyband cross.They are coming up on 7.5 weeks and there are two phenos both of which smell like the Ice did!. One is fully loaded with seeds from a male ice x caseyband,,,,I have checked a few times already and although the seeds are nice and big, they are not ready yet.

Well my chick is coming over in a few to make us some lunch...baked chicken breast with bbq sauce and homemade mac and cheese. I think she is trying to fatten me up lol. Oh and then she is leaving for work . Laters!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 7, 2011)

Hash in my bowls makes me do the same thing... I'm fine when I'm smoking it. Gimme 5 min after, and I'm in a guaranteed coughing fit.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 7, 2011)

I must be a glutton for punishment cause I got my bongo topped with some full melt that I shaved into powder lol.....here we go,,,,,,,,,,,,,puffpuffpuff pufffpufffffff. Still here that's a good sign. 

Getting myself geared to go hit everyone in the garden with a new product that I picked up this afternoon...it's called Azamax and the active ingredient in it is Azadirachtin. It may sound familiar as that is the active compound that's been isolated from neem oil. He's been suggesting I try it lately at the store and it's still anyones battle here with the sm so maybe this will give me an upper hand. Aeviaana had the best advice as far as just being diligent in your pest elimination campaign. I think most peeps problems with sm arise from one of two things....not staying on the recommended schedule and not switching up active ingredients as the little fukers become resistant by the third application. Especially if you fall off your schedule lol.

Well my baby made me a German chocolate cake from scratch this afternoon! Not even my birthday lol. Time for another bongo rip and maybe a little perusing


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 7, 2011)

i use neem, but i have heard great things about agro max.


----------



## Bleedmaize (Sep 7, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I must be a glutton for punishment cause I got my bongo topped with some full melt that I shaved into powder lol.....here we go,,,,,,,,,,,,,puffpuffpuff pufffpufffffff. Still here that's a good sign.
> 
> Getting myself geared to go hit everyone in the garden with a new product that I picked up this afternoon...it's called Azamax and the active ingredient in it is Azadirachtin. It may sound familiar as that is the active compound that's been isolated from neem oil. He's been suggesting I try it lately at the store and it's still anyones battle here with the sm so maybe this will give me an upper hand. Aeviaana had the best advice as far as just being diligent in your pest elimination campaign. I think most peeps problems with sm arise from one of two things....not staying on the recommended schedule and not switching up active ingredients as the little fukers become resistant by the third application. Especially if you fall off your schedule lol.
> 
> Well my baby made me a German chocolate cake from scratch this afternoon! Not even my birthday lol. Time for another bongo rip and maybe a little perusing


 
Thats the trick with SM for sure. Your growing skills are amazing man. I have been chipping away at this thread for awhile. Amazing!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 7, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i use neem, but i have heard great things about agro max.


Hows it going T



Bleedmaize said:


> Thats the trick with SM for sure. Your growing skills are amazing man. I have been chipping away at this thread for awhile. Amazing!


I decided to wait until closer to lights out so I can spray them all at the same time. Couple more hours. Got a TGA run that I'm vegging, thinking I'll spray them out in the barn and get them ready to pot up tonight. I was just about to take a pic of them Bleedmaize, check back in a few if you want and thanks for the good vibes!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 7, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hows it going T
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to wait until closer to lights out so I can spray them all at the same time. Couple more hours. Got a TGA run that I'm vegging, thinking I'll spray them out in the barn and get them ready to pot up tonight. I was just about to take a pic of them Bleedmaize, check back in a few if you want and thanks for the good vibes!


Well aint that just a corker. Since I installed IE9 last night, I haven't been able download any pics...sorry folks


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 7, 2011)

IE is such a spam magnet!!

try maxthon... great browser!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 7, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> IE is such a spam magnet!!
> 
> try maxthon... great browser!


Thanks stoney but I tell ya, Internet Explorer is all I have ever used and have had no problems especially now that noone uses this. The security system seems to keep it swept pretty clean and everything seems to suit me fine. Tell me again,what is a browser hahahaha


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 7, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I must be a glutton for punishment cause I got my bongo topped with some full melt that I shaved into powder lol.....here we go,,,,,,,,,,,,,puffpuffpuff pufffpufffffff. Still here that's a good sign.
> 
> Getting myself geared to go hit everyone in the garden with a new product that I picked up this afternoon...it's called Azamax and the active ingredient in it is Azadirachtin. It may sound familiar as that is the active compound that's been isolated from neem oil. He's been suggesting I try it lately at the store and it's still anyones battle here with the sm so maybe this will give me an upper hand. Aeviaana had the best advice as far as just being diligent in your pest elimination campaign. I think most peeps problems with sm arise from one of two things....not staying on the recommended schedule and not switching up active ingredients as the little fukers become resistant by the third application. Especially if you fall off your schedule lol.
> 
> Well my baby made me a German chocolate cake from scratch this afternoon! Not even my birthday lol. Time for another bongo rip and maybe a little perusing


Azamax is best not used on flowering plants as it causes the pistils to wilt and plant development seems to stop. 

 
cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 7, 2011)

Well thats good to know. And you caught me just in time too. I guess I'll have to do my own comparison test then starting tonight with a couple that are in flower. The Safer product the I have been using with 3 active ingredients burns the pistils also. Wonderful lol. 

Thanks for the heads up, it's great how we all look out for each other. I just counted in my head the number of plants in that flower room. It's the same as my age. A BIG thanks man!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 7, 2011)

I've been using ferti-lome TripleAction Plus II with good success and you can spray until harvest with no problems. I been mixing it at 6 tablespoon per gallon.

 
cof


----------



## Bleedmaize (Sep 7, 2011)

Liquid Lady bug is the shit. Really really loved that stuff. Clean , iorganic and fucks them up!! check it out. I also ran Doctor doom foggers. Tried the ed rosenthols zero tolerance , shit sucked! Tore my plants up and didnt do much. Left a bad residue. I had them 99.9 % eliminated before harvest , and then went nuts on the room forever before re setting up. Just keep a 3-5 regamin and stay on it like you said. When you think they are dead in a month or so , keep going. Eggs can lay dormant forever as you probaly know.

Good luck brother!


----------



## Bleedmaize (Sep 7, 2011)

NO pistol burns!!! with LLB


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 7, 2011)

Yea i just found out azamax burns pistils. All my outdoors have shriveled up. They are pretty early so im sure they will bounce back with the new growth. 

Whats new HC?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 7, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Yea i just found out azamax burns pistils. All my outdoors have shriveled up. They are pretty early so im sure they will bounce back with the new growth.
> 
> Whats new HC?


Not too much is new man, got everything maxed out 110% volume wise. Kinda turned into a full time job, hmmm. 

I used the azamax at a rate of 7 ml per liter of water,,,,recommended dose is 5 -10 ml. Hit all of the veggers with it and the first 2 runs in the big flower room (day 2 and day 10) and also to see how it affects the pistils I sprayed 2 out of the 5 Calizhar that are at 5 weeks. I'll see how it works.

Later brother, got a nice bowl of the indie Qleaner going, Anderson Cooper on the tube and going to go pot up some tga clones that are getting to be pretty good size and should have gotten potted up last week.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 7, 2011)

Azamax burned my rooted cuttings, too... careful!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 7, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Azamax burned my rooted cuttings, too... careful!


Holy shit! I sprayed everyone in the veg room all the way down to 2 week old Corleone Kush x Headband seedlings. Oi vay.Well I'll keep you all posted


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 7, 2011)

you can spray the young ones with plain water to try and dilute it right on the plant if ya want...


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 7, 2011)

Man I hope you get those little bastards!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 7, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Holy shit! I sprayed everyone in the veg room all the way down to 2 week old Corleone Kush x Headband seedlings. Oi vay.Well I'll keep you all posted


You'll know which ones don't like it pretty quick, and what I did (that worked very well) was just spray bottle them with some nice clean H2O, enough so that it was dripping off the leaves. . . I think I did that once or twice and they were fine. Some people don't have problems, though.

edit: wow, I'm an idiot. Stoney just said that right above me. d'oh.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice and concern! They were sprayed approx 5 hrs ago and I took another peek before bed and everyone looks fine. Even the Corleone seedlings. So far so good at 7 ml per liter we'll see how the zhars look that got sprayed. Monster size pistils on those girls (guess that's how she makes those great big buds), tomorrow I'll have a better idea.

We'll my girl is laying next to me in bed and I'm on riu lol. What's wrong with that picture  Nighty night


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 7, 2011)

thats sucks bro, good luck on the killing


----------



## Kiki007 (Sep 7, 2011)

HC - liquid lady bug is hot shit! It works if you can find - not many shops carry it for some reason - but like someone else said - it is all organic and you can use it with a week to go in flower. Forbid is the real product to get - but you can only use it up to 3 weeks into flower.... on the better side - it lasts for 28 days..... so do the math.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 8, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> Azamax is best not used on flowering plants as it causes the pistils to wilt and plant development seems to stop.
> 
> 
> cof


yeaa ive had this problem with almost every spray ive used so far.. =// found out the hard wayyy... fuckin FRIED my plant!!!

hows it goin HC?? havent had internet in the last few days.. modem shit hte bed. glad to finally be bak on... tryna catch up on everythign! hahahaha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 8, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa ive had this problem with almost every spray ive used so far.. =// found out the hard wayyy... fuckin FRIED my plant!!!
> 
> hows it goin HC?? havent had internet in the last few days.. modem shit hte bed. glad to finally be bak on... tryna catch up on everythign! hahahaha


Going good man! Hell I figured working 9-8 ya had no time for riu lol. The Flojas are all trained and have numerous tops, just waiting for them to show sex, should be any day now....same with the T's Lush (day 3 of 12/12), they should be showing sex any day too. Eleven of those babies, I'm hoping for a good amount of females. 

As far as the Azamax treatment....everything looked fine this morning with the pistils of the 5 week flowered Calizhar looking good, just the very very tips have turned. I'll do a little closer inspection as I kinda just glanced in at everybody this morning


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 8, 2011)

Yea azamax is some good stuff. It may be in combination with heat that burns pistils. I have used it in the past (possibly half strength) with no ill effects.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 8, 2011)

have you tried real ladybugs or any other kinda killer bug? sometimes natures the way to roll


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 8, 2011)

So far so good. Tonight I'll hit the rest of the plants in the flower room right at lights out.....like you said mango, just need to stay on top of things 

It was pretty stinky in the house today, took down one of the DOGs. That one is drying now and I'll give the rest a couple more days to finish ripening. It got me out of having to take my chick out to lunch though hehe,,,,she wanted to go out but I told her I reeked too much of pot  So we just ate here and then took a nappy : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 8, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> have you tried real ladybugs or any other kinda killer bug? sometimes natures the way to roll


Only the ones I catch near the windows and release into the room lol. My nighttime temps will be dropping soon, if all else fails I'll freeze the little fuks out


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Only the ones I catch near the windows and release into the room lol. My nighttime temps will be dropping soon, if all else fails I'll freeze the little fuks out


 Sounds good, wars of attrition are my fav to LOL


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Only the ones I catch near the windows and release into the room lol. My nighttime temps will be dropping soon, if all else fails I'll freeze the little fuks out


hey HC!! just curious man, what is the coldest it gets during the winter in your flowering cave when the lights are off?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 8, 2011)

I have the flower room (6x8 ) insulated but when it's 10 or 20 degrees below zero outside, it will be in the 50s during lights out. Typically in the winter conditions are perfect though....low humidity, perfect temperature


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 8, 2011)

Free cooling can't be beat


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I have the flower room (6x8 ) insulated but when it's 10 or 20 degrees below zero outside, it will be in the 50s during lights out. Typically in the winter conditions are perfect though....low humidity, perfect temperature


that's about what mine is for about a month during the winter. about 56-58 is the lowest it gets. I'm kind of worried about my lights on temp. this is the first winter i will be all led grown and my lights on temps may only get in the 60's. but your right it's much better with the low humidity. it's 74% now with my dehumidifier running!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 8, 2011)

Understandable with all of the rain you guys are getting. Good luck with it! I took cowboys advice and added another fan in the flower room, anything at all you can do to lower your humidity stoney?


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Understandable with all of the rain you guys are getting. Good luck with it! I took cowboys advice and added another fan in the flower room, anything at all you can do to lower your humidity stoney?


yea, i put an extra fan inside and parked my dehumidifier right next to the intakes (just have to manually empty it every 6 hours). I just checked and it was at 45%. my temp went up 5 degrees though! but canopy level is still under 80F so I'm gonna let it ride like that for a while.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 8, 2011)

45% is fine for this time of year and I think weed likes it a little hotter than most people think....I'm fine with it being anywhere up to 87 or 88 during lights on. That's about max though. Average high in the summer is low to mid 80s and during the winter mid to upper 70s


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> 45% is fine for this time of year and I think weed likes it a little hotter than most people think....I'm fine with it being anywhere up to 87 or 88 during lights on. That's about max though. Average high in the summer is low to mid 80s and during the winter mid to upper 70s


I agree, i have seen some of the best buds grown in the high 80's. alright I need to get movin here.... gotta harvest two small plants, take about 8-10 cuttings from your C4 x CB and don's QQ!! then i have to upcan a couple plants.... man i tell ya, a gardener work is never done!! hahaha 

have a good one dude!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> 45% is fine for this time of year and I think weed likes it a little hotter than most people think....I'm fine with it being anywhere up to 87 or 88 during lights on. That's about max though. Average high in the summer is low to mid 80s and during the winter mid to upper 70s


 i get about the same temps year long. hardly have humidity problems....only before i installed ventilation.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 8, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> i get about the same temps year long. hardly have humidity problems....only before i installed ventilation.


I wish I had went with 8" on my lights instead of 6. I have a dedicated 6" in-line that exhausts out the chimney


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 9, 2011)

Hey Bro, Morning. Got soem REALLY nice qleaner seed plants comin on really excited to get this strain going.

How is Lemon qleaner different from qleaner????


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 9, 2011)

Mornin' fellas. Hope yer doin' well.... little sleepy over here, even with the coffee. About to go get bongoed, then work in the garden. Gonna feed the girls today... worm castings on top, watered with some flowering nutes (cuz it's that time!). 

Hope you're doing well over here. STAY DRY!!!!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I wish I had went with 8" on my lights instead of 6. I have a dedicated 6" in-line that exhausts out the chimney


 Howd you tap into the chimney without A. ruining the appearance of the house, and B. ruining the chimney?


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 9, 2011)

This is my guess. P.S. I am a smart ass... so feel free to slap me, Aev lmfao. I kid I kid 

Most chimneys have holes at the bottom where you put the wood (whot?!). My buddy, when he vented through his chimney, just put everything up that there hole, and sealed all around it. No damage done to the chimney, and all his carbon treated stink went out the top of the building. It was awesome... and quite easy, too. I'm guessing that's what HC is doing... but really, I could be wrong. 

See Aev, you do wanna slap me!! lolololololol


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> This is my guess. P.S. I am a smart ass... so feel free to slap me, Aev lmfao. I kid I kid
> 
> Most chimneys have holes at the bottom where you put the wood (whot?!). My buddy, when he vented through his chimney, just put everything up that there hole, and sealed all around it. No damage done to the chimney, and all his carbon treated stink went out the top of the building. It was awesome... and quite easy, too. I'm guessing that's what HC is doing... but really, I could be wrong.
> 
> See Aev, you do wanna slap me!! lolololololol


 Lol i figured that much....thats why i said while keeping the appearance of the house. No one wants ducting goin through the living room...I think HC has a wife and probably offspring or relatives that visit once in a while. Or maybe he and his wife dont care!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 9, 2011)

Not sure where his gig is in his house, but a lot of homes in our area (and I'm making an assumption in saying that in a mountain town like HC's it'd be the same) have fireplaces in upstairs bedrooms. When I lived in Colorado it was the same... especially in the older homes.

Shit. Gotta run. I was just havin' fun brother, hope ya didn't wanna strangle me  My wife is ABOUT TO!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Not sure where his gig is in his house, but a lot of homes in our area (and I'm making an assumption in saying that in a mountain town like HC's it'd be the same) have fireplaces in upstairs bedrooms. When I lived in Colorado it was the same... especially in the older homes.
> 
> Shit. Gotta run. I was just havin' fun brother, hope ya didn't wanna strangle me  My wife is ABOUT TO!


 Oh ok, i was unaware of that....No i dont care lol...I can take some sarcasm LOL! 

Well HC whats it gonna be? 
I got a handful of [HHxJHxSLxHJ] x Convict kush
i got one magic bean of GM#2 x convict kush
and two magic beans of Bubba kush x convict kush

Gonna go check the Mendopurp x mk see how many convict kush crosses i got with that plant. 

Oh btw, you know you can use that azamax systemically right? Meaning water the plant with it and the plant will soak it up without having to spray buds.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 9, 2011)

The grow area is on the second floor in a bedroom that hasnt been used 50 yrs. No duct work running through the liv rm haha. No wife either aev  The chimney runs along the outside wall and I just tapped into it.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 9, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Oh ok, i was unaware of that....No i dont care lol...I can take some sarcasm LOL!
> 
> Well HC whats it gonna be?
> I got a handful of [HHxJHxSLxHJ] x Convict kush
> ...


I'm thinking the bubba x convict,,,,,; )


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> The grow area is on the second floor in a bedroom that hasnt been used 50 yrs. No duct work running through the liv rm haha. No wife either aev  The chimney runs along the outside wall and I just tapped into it.


 Right on...did you catch the edit about using azamax systemically? Im gettin ready to give a dose to the outdoors. Im noticing all kinds of creatures on the buds, i hate that. 


Highlanders cave said:


> I'm thinking the bubba x convict,,,,,; )


 Yea sounding good huh...i got two beans to work with lol. I pollinated the outdoor bubba as well...much more heavy, i should get a good amount there.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 9, 2011)

No I didn't but went back and caught it, thanks. Hydro store dude mentioned that too. I gave the rest of the flowering girls a spray last night and no ill effects today. I upped the dosage from 7 ml to 7.5 ml per liter. Every 3 days for a week and a half and then once a week and then a maintence program is what was recommended


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 9, 2011)

You should dust between the ones that aren't big enough to touch with diotomaceous earth to nail the ones that hit the ground. You can dust the soil and stalks too, water dissipates it though. I think you can wet it and spray it on too if yo want to go terminator, on the non budding ones anyway. Non toxic, safe, natural, deadly....... 
No wife to tell you not to dust a bit and your golden!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> You should dust between the ones that aren't big enough to touch with diotomaceous earth to nail the ones that hit the ground. You can dust the soil and stalks too, water dissipates it though. I think you can wet it and spray it on too if yo want to go terminator, on the non budding ones anyway. Non toxic, safe, natural, deadly.......
> No wife to tell you not to dust a bit and your golden!


 I hear lots about DE. I got a box up in the closet. I used it once. 

Is it still effective after it gets wet and dries back out? I used it on top over soil....was hard keepin it dry.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 9, 2011)

Sort of, on soil it tends to mix with other things and kind of blends down into the pours once it gets wet. On a surface like a leaf it dries and is just the powder like before minus the water. It's just crushed sea shells or something like that. If you use high wall drip pans you can bottom feed while holding a dusting pattern. 
3/8 inch coarse sand on topsoil and DE dust is also very effective on fungus gnats


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Sort of, on soil it tends to mix with other things and kind of blends down into the pours once it gets wet. On a surface like a leaf it dries and is just the powder like before minus the water. It's just crushed sea shells or something like that. If you use high wall drip pans you can bottom feed while holding a dusting pattern.
> 3/8 inch coarse sand on topsoil and DE dust is also very effective on fungus gnats


 Right on, thanks for the info. I may bring it out this time. Might work well above hydroton...it usually stays dry at the top with my flood and drain system.

I'm hoping these root aphids dont show up next time. I really stressed my grow out dealing with those fuckers. Not a sign of em for a couple weeks now. Bombed the flower room with insecticide, runnin bleach through the system now. This should help with a fresh start.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 9, 2011)

do 1/2 inch of aquarium rocks on top layer of hydroton to narrow the gaps and make the dust more effective. It may take a couple life cycles to clear the hatchlings but they wont go back down to lay eggs. Maybe a week or two you will have em licked


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> do 1/2 inch of aquarium rocks on top layer of hydroton to narrow the gaps and make the dust more effective. It may take a couple life cycles to clear the hatchlings but they wont go back down to lay eggs. Maybe a week or two you will have em licked


 Great idea. +rep


----------



## DST (Sep 10, 2011)

I also use DE. It is basically mined diatomes, which are super fine shards of crustatians and what not that have fossilised. They are like natural glass shards that stick into the exo skeletons of insects, they will then dry the insect out from the inside. Still effective after being wet but you do need to repeat applications.



colocowboy said:


> Sort of, on soil it tends to mix with other things and kind of blends down into the pours once it gets wet. On a surface like a leaf it dries and is just the powder like before minus the water. It's just crushed sea shells or something like that. If you use high wall drip pans you can bottom feed while holding a dusting pattern.
> 3/8 inch coarse sand on topsoil and DE dust is also very effective on fungus gnats


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 10, 2011)

What a beautiful morning in the gr mtns! Real nice chill in the air, days are getting shorter,,,,,,we are getting into hc's time of the year!!

Guess I'm going to have to be a little more careful about my grow.....my son just got his drivers license along with a used car haha. After my daughter left yesterday, I was sitting on the porch having a smoke and I see this little car bombing down the driveway....no time to stealth anything, barely time time to put the bubbler aside. Both grow rooms were open upstairs too. To make a short story even shorter, everything turned out fine but lessoned learned. The only reason he did not tell me he was coming over is that he wanted to suprise me with his new car but my kids are very very cool about not just popping in unanounced.

Sampling one of the Grape Ape x Hashberry phenos....nothing wrong with this at all! Good taste and strong stone!! At least for first thing in the morgen lol. This is the second pheno out of three that I have sampled and my thoughts on the first one were about the same : !). Got 5 of these babies potted up and waiting to be flipped in a couple of weeks


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh just like a youngin' to bring over his first ride. I bet he was a proud kid, and you were a proud dad... albeit shitting yourself a bit lol. Glad you're safe, and havin' a good one, bruddda.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> What a beautiful morning in the gr mtns! Real nice chill in the air, days are getting shorter,,,,,,we are getting into hc's time of the year!!
> 
> Guess I'm going to have to be a little more careful about my grow.....my son just got his drivers license along with a used car haha. After my daughter left yesterday, I was sitting on the porch having a smoke and I see this little car bombing down the driveway....no time to stealth anything, barely time time to put the bubbler aside. Both grow rooms were open upstairs too. To make a short story even shorter, everything turned out fine but lessoned learned. The only reason he did not tell me he was coming over is that he wanted to suprise me with his new car but my kids are very very cool about not just popping in unanounced.
> 
> Sampling one of the Grape Ape x Hashberry phenos....nothing wrong with this at all! Good taste and strong stone!! At least for first thing in the morgen lol. This is the second pheno out of three that I have sampled and my thoughts on the first one were about the same : !). Got 5 of these babies potted up and waiting to be flipped in a couple of weeks


 Man that grape ape x hashberry just sounds awesome. We get grape ape all the time down here. Hashplant which im assuming was used in hashberry is a great strain as well. If i remember correctly hashplant was a bit bland but grape ape has an awesome taste.

New car eh? Right on! I got the babies over to the hydro table. Doin a split veg room right now.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 10, 2011)

heyyyy HC. you should stop by my thread.. just did a BIG ASSSSS UPDATE! probly 100+ pics... but i updated your BSB x CB... you'll deff wanna check her out... got such a beautiful purple to her... looks like the floja almost.. if u want to use any of the pics of the BSB x CB for the breeders boutique... or for wen u open ur own line up. please.. feel free! hahaha i would be happy as shit if u used my pics. the pics jsut came out really nice. .. ill post some up here too in a lil bit... im sick of postin pics for right now. hahahaha


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 10, 2011)

So I was just watering, and inspecting-- anal retentively, of course-- and noticed that my C4 xCaseyband is definitely getting some purple going on on the calyxes! Stoked  . . . I was blown away when I first saw it. Think that it's from the C4 or the CaseyJ lineage? I'm guessing it's NOT from the Headband. . . ?

Talk to ya!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 10, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> So I was just watering, and inspecting-- anal retentively, of course-- and noticed that my C4 xCaseyband is definitely getting some purple going on on the calyxes! Stoked  . . . I was blown away when I first saw it. Think that it's from the C4 or the CaseyJ lineage? I'm guessing it's NOT from the Headband. . . ?
> 
> Talk to ya!


That hindu kush on the headband side along with the afghan indica from shiskaberry side. shiskaberry was used on c4. the traits from these two strains are probably contributing to the purple.... lets see what HC has to say. Im curious too. .

chb is gettin purple with the bsb x cb. its probably that headband.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 10, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Oh just like a youngin' to bring over his first ride. I bet he was a proud kid, and you were a proud dad... albeit shitting yourself a bit lol. Glad you're safe, and havin' a good one, bruddda.


Yupper, one of those moments ya tuck away and never forget! And yes it was an interesting couple of minutes before we went for a ride lol. 



aeviaanah said:


> Man that grape ape x hashberry just sounds awesome. We get grape ape all the time down here. Hashplant which im assuming was used in hashberry is a great strain as well. If i remember correctly hashplant was a bit bland but grape ape has an awesome taste.
> 
> New car eh? Right on! I got the babies over to the hydro table. Doin a split veg room right now.


Yeah I'm happy with it so far...yield was average but I might be able to improve on that. Need to take a couple of bud pics while there are still buds to take pics of.

You must be getting your new system down,,,liking what your seeing?



chb444220 said:


> heyyyy HC. you should stop by my thread.. just did a BIG ASSSSS UPDATE! probly 100+ pics... but i updated your BSB x CB... you'll deff wanna check her out... got such a beautiful purple to her... looks like the floja almost.. if u want to use any of the pics of the BSB x CB for the breeders boutique... or for wen u open ur own line up. please.. feel free! hahaha i would be happy as shit if u used my pics. the pics jsut came out really nice. .. ill post some up here too in a lil bit... im sick of postin pics for right now. hahahaha


Beautiful pics chris, I took a look at them a little bit ago. I'll have to get back over there in a while. So is the color really purple on that girl? My BSBs get red. I have a couple in the flower that at week 4 like yours....I haven't inspected them real real close yet but I'm going to run up upstairs and take a look. And get some coffee in me lol. Just looked and it's just the calyxs that have any color and it's a purpleish/red. In your pics they look like barney purple 



Bobotrank said:


> So I was just watering, and inspecting-- anal retentively, of course-- and noticed that my C4 xCaseyband is definitely getting some purple going on on the calyxes! Stoked  . . . I was blown away when I first saw it. Think that it's from the C4 or the CaseyJ lineage? I'm guessing it's NOT from the Headband. . . ?
> 
> Talk to ya!


C-4 has Shiskaberry as it's father but I don't recall if it was the Red Shiska though. There were no red phenos in the original 4 that I started with. I have a couple of C-4s at 4 weeks in and are soo frosty already!! If I can figure out how to post pics again I'll put some up



aeviaanah said:


> That hindu kush on the headband side along with the afghan indica from shiskaberry side. shiskaberry was used on c4. the traits from these two strains are probably contributing to the purple.... lets see what HC has to say. Im curious too. .
> 
> chb is gettin purple with the bsb x cb. its probably that headband.


I don't recall there being any hindu kush on the headband side unless your going back to it's grandparents. I think this cut is SD x OG. Don't think there is any master kush in this headband cut either. I would think the color on Chris's is coming from the Black Rose grandparent

Just got done push mowing for 2 hours....recovering with some dog kush in the bowl. Took one down a couple of days ago and was going to take the other ones down today at 8 weeks, but not really any amber trics yet, all cloudy which is fine but I'll let it go a couple of more days and then check it again. Same thing for one of the Ice crosses that in the last two weeks has shown the Ice characteristics in the buds, very stoked about that!!! Eight weeks too for her but all cloudy tric. The Beast DOG sativa girl is at eleven weeks and i'll borrow a phrase from cowboy and say her two colas don't look like donkey dicks,,,more like elephant dicks haha. Still clear trics on Dumbo!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> You must be getting your new system down,,,liking what your seeing?
> C-4 has Shiskaberry as it's father but I don't recall if it was the Red Shiska though. There were no red phenos in the original 4 that I started with. I have a couple of C-4s at 4 weeks in and are soo frosty already!! If I can figure out how to post pics again I'll put some up
> 
> I don't recall there being any hindu kush on the headband side unless your going back to it's grandparents. I think this cut is SD x OG. Don't think there is any master kush in this headband cut either. I would think the color on Chris's is coming from the Black Rose grandparent
> ...


 The new system is nice. I was impressive with the flavor i got this round. My prior hydro harvests didnt taste like the soil provided me. I can either say my skill in hydro is goin up or botanicare is some good shit in hydro. I stressed this round out and they still finished rather nicely. Next grow ill know not to get root aphids. LOL. Its that damn vermicompost i used for the tea. Dumb move. 
Yea that og kush has got some hindu in it. Your right on the grandparents...thats the beauty of genetics, there is a whole genetic makeup that just turns on and off. New phenotypes emerge as we cross certain strains to certain strains. Come check out the ssh x twes comparison.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 10, 2011)

Cool I will 

Hey guess who has a hindu kush fairy seed tucked away hehe! Shit is balls to the walls right now though, everything is quite full lol. I should run it through though while I'm doing all of these kushes and kush crosses right now. Lessee...DOG, Lush, Uber Kush x Blue Dream, Coerleone Kush x Headband. Hells bells might just as well through a Hindu Kush in there with them. Then of course there is the Caseyband which is a Headband pheno. Hmmmm forgotten anyone.......? Black Sour Bubble has Bubba Kush in it lol. Anyone else??? Oh yeah, Push seeds!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 10, 2011)

yeah im pretty sure C-4 is Shishka Red..dont hold me to it tho lol


----------



## ghb (Sep 10, 2011)

kush tastic in the cave, melikes..............


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 10, 2011)

ghb said:


> kush tastic in the cave, melikes..............


And I had never smoked ANY kush at all before this spring lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 10, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yeah im pretty sure C-4 is Shishka Red..dont hold me to it tho lol


I much prefer the pheno that I kept,,,,,in Chimeras words "a very potent Cotton Candy" was used as the mum for C-4. Wasn't a huge fan of the taste of the shiska phenos in the calizhar but they were pretty and as frosty as anything I have ever seen. My C-4 might be the frostiest strain in my garden though too!


----------



## ghb (Sep 10, 2011)

what!?!?!?, and you are in the U.S? thats like being in the uk an not trying cheese.

you have your hands full with tip top genetics i suppose...............


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 10, 2011)

ghb said:


> what!?!?!?, and you are in the U.S? thats like being in the uk an not trying cheese.
> 
> you have your hands full with tip top genetics i suppose...............


Nah not out here in east bumfuk corsica man hehe ; ), and I do have some of Tip Tops genetics!


----------



## ghb (Sep 10, 2011)

shhhh, the mods are reading.............


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 10, 2011)

Well it's almost time to go hit the plants with round 2 of Azamax, so far I have no complaints with it and it's knocking the shit out of the mites. I had been using a couple of different sprays this summer but they become resistant. And then you slack. Then they become more resistant lol. I haven't seen a live sm since I sprayed them with azamax a few days ago...I like that.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Beautiful pics chris, I took a look at them a little bit ago. I'll have to get back over there in a while. So is the color really purple on that girl? My BSBs get red. I have a couple in the flower that at week 4 like yours....I haven't inspected them real real close yet but I'm going to run up upstairs and take a look. And get some coffee in me lol. Just looked and it's just the calyxs that have any color and it's a purpleish/red. In your pics they look like barney purple
> 
> 
> I don't recall there being any hindu kush on the headband side unless your going back to it's grandparents. I think this cut is SD x OG. Don't think there is any master kush in this headband cut either. I would think the color on Chris's is coming from the Black Rose grandparent


yeaaa im deff thinkin the black rose is showin thru... i went bak and looked at a few of ur black rose pics... and it looks very similar to the BSB x CB

yeaaa mine are not red.... at all! lol. just deep purple. =D and it does look like barneys color. hahaha. the leaves are turning purple as well. =) im really excited with the way theyre comin out. think 1 of the3 lemon qleaners is female as well. pretty sure i see a small pair of white hairs poppin out. =D


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 10, 2011)

ICE X CASEYBAND UPDATE....

A few of you are waiting on these seeds to do a test grow for me. I have 2 different phenotypes that are at 8 weeks today. There are 2 females, we will call them A and B. Plant A is seeded and the plant structure is similar to the Ice. The buds do not look like the Ice buds though but have a similar smell. Plant B however, which has more of the CB structure, has buds that look and smell just like the Ice....very stoked about that as the purpose of this breeding experiment was to recreate my Ice cut to some degree. 

The seeds on plant A are nice and big but are not ready yet and need at least another week so I wanted to give you peeps that are doing a grow of this a heads up.

Later


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I much prefer the pheno that I kept,,,,,in Chimeras words "a very potent Cotton Candy" was used as the mum for C-4. Wasn't a huge fan of the taste of the shiska phenos in the calizhar but they were pretty and as frosty as anything I have ever seen. My C-4 might be the frostiest strain in my garden though too!


 Nice...i like CC to, did you notice the Shishka hybrids yielded well?


----------



## george8680 (Sep 11, 2011)

Highlanders Cave, I come from ICMAG, I randomly was googling black rose and LUCKILY found you. Praise anything and everything. Anyways I was wondering when will your black rose be available and more importantly, WHERE will they be available, strictly on the site on your signature? or will it be available elsewhere?


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> ICE X CASEYBAND UPDATE....
> 
> A few of you are waiting on these seeds to do a test grow for me. I have 2 different phenotypes that are at 8 weeks today. There are 2 females, we will call them A and B. Plant A is seeded and the plant structure is similar to the Ice. The buds do not look like the Ice buds though but have a similar smell. Plant B however, which has more of the CB structure, has buds that look and smell just like the Ice....very stoked about that as the purpose of this breeding experiment was to recreate my Ice cut to some degree.
> 
> ...


niiiice. glad to hear these are doin well man. =) i was wondering how those were doin. hadnt heard much about them. =)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 11, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> niiiice. glad to hear these are doin well man. =) i was wondering how those were doin. hadnt heard much about them. =)


I checked the trics yesterday on plant B at day 56 before I was going to chop her but they were not quite ready...almost. Your right, I really hadn't talked about these babies too much but I'm just soo swamped with so many different strains.....almost would rather pick the best 6-8 and work with them exclusively but that would be kinda hard right now lol.

Your Flojas are sitting out on the porch in the sun with me....they responded super to the lst just like you said! Getting impatient for them to show sex though cause I want to pot up the females  Going to get out the magnifing glasses ( I found them in this old house, they were my grandmothers and are perfect for very close inspections lol) and flashlight this morning and start checking.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 11, 2011)

george8680 said:


> Highlanders Cave, I come from ICMAG, I randomly was googling black rose and LUCKILY found you. Praise anything and everything. Anyways I was wondering when will your black rose be available and more importantly, WHERE will they be available, strictly on the site on your signature? or will it be available elsewhere?


Hey George whats going on brother. Tried to pm you but apparently you don't have enough posts or something lol. Breeders Boutique Black Rose will be available just after Thanksgiving. I'm registered over at that other forum but RIU is where I hang....it's a great site with a lot of great people and a lot of great karma! I could use another connection over there though and easily make it worth your while if ya spread the word. PM me when ya can


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 11, 2011)

Smoking some Grape Ape x Hashberry this morning and really loving it! Not sure if it's because it's a new strain or if it just makes everything connect right lol. Be prepared for a lot of smoke reports this winter!


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I checked the trics yesterday on plant B at day 56 before I was going to chop her but they were not quite ready...almost. Your right, I really hadn't talked about these babies too much but I'm just soo swamped with so many different strains.....almost would rather pick the best 6-8 and work with them exclusively but that would be kinda hard right now lol.
> 
> Your Flojas are sitting out on the porch in the sun with me....they responded super to the lst just like you said! Getting impatient for them to show sex though cause I want to pot up the females  Going to get out the magnifing glasses ( I found them in this old house, they were my grandmothers and are perfect for very close inspections lol) and flashlight this morning and start checking.


yeaaa i was wondering wat happened to them (the Ice-Bands). and yeaaaaaa.. damn man. u got sooo many diff plants goin. hahahaha.

nice to hear your spending sum quality time with the floja. hahaha  and yeaaa i didnt top/fim the 1st one.. but did it with the 2nd one.. and the 2nd one yielded more and looked much happier. =D now do you TOP your plants...? or FIM them? ive only Topped once... i always FIM my plants. seems to respond better (in my opinion) adn yeaaa i always use a magnifier to check if its male or female. hahahaha. thats how i checked the lemon qleaner cross. and saw a pair of hairs. =) ive been luckin out with ur crosses so far... i mean the BSB x CB.. out of 3 seeds. only 1 germed.. adn it ended up bein female. adn being a very nice purple color. =D

and now i got 2 lemon qleaner crosses. and so far.. pretty sure 1s a female... and we'll see about the other 1. =) i cant wait for the BSB to get a lil further into flowering. =D


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Smoking some Grape Ape x Hashberry this morning and really loving it! Not sure if it's because it's a new strain or if it just makes everything connect right lol. Be prepared for a lot of smoke reports this winter!


 Smoke reports are cool! 
Man that grape ape x hashberry sounds like a winner! 
oopah! lol


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 11, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Smoke reports are cool!
> Man that grape ape x hashberry sounds like a winner!
> oopah! lol


yeaaaaa as soon as i heard the name... i was like wow... this will be an impressive grow/smoke... i bet the flavor is GREAT!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 11, 2011)

Morning HC brova! Just swinging by before I start my day... today is homework day  Been putting off a painful job. No fun! Time to get it out of the way. Enjoy the Grape x Hash


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 11, 2011)

hey HC. figured id post the pics of my... well.... your BSB x CB. =) LOVE the color on it. hopin C-Loves shows sum purple as well! it showed up RIGHT away. anywayzzzz. heres a bunch of pics!! once it gets a lil further into flowering.. i will post sum more pics. 


*Black Sour Bubble x Casey Band (About 4 Weeks Flowering)


*



Kept a clone around... and after the rest of my plants flower... im cleaning out the flower room... and making sure there are NO spider mites... wipe everything down... and then starting over. =/ im having trouble getting rid of them during the flowering period... sooo teh best thing to do is to just start over.. adn clean house. 

HC.... im sorry your creation isnt lookin as good as it should. due to my screw-ups.... =/ but one good thing that came out of this tho... your BSB cross seems very resistant to mites!! out of all the plants i have.. yours is the best looking one! the mites just dont seem to like your plant for w.e. reason.  soo thats one thing u can add to the description wen u start ur own line... *mite resistant* =) i got the clone in my veg box. mite free. =) soo once i clean the flowering room up.. i will give it another go. =) along with the lemon qleaner crosses (pretty sure i got 1 female.. we'll see about the other one)​


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey CHB, looking freaky up there. Great colouring in the calyxes. Looks like you could lighten up on the nutes a tad. Watch out when you are cleaning the flowering room that the mites don't have an air flow that will allow them to get into your veg room (they generally use airflow to transport them selves the little fukkers.) 

Good luck finishing this sexy lady off, HC is fairly pulling them oot the bag!

Peace, DST


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Hey CHB, looking freaky up there. Great colouring in the calyxes. Looks like you could lighten up on the nutes a tad. Watch out when you are cleaning the flowering room that the mites don't have an air flow that will allow them to get into your veg room (they generally use airflow to transport them selves the little fukkers.)
> 
> Good luck finishing this sexy lady off, HC is fairly pulling them oot the bag!
> 
> Peace, DST


 thanks man. yeaa the color is deff interesting. =D and yeaa im gonna shut off any air flow i got.. cant wait to be completely rid of these lil fuckin bastards man... seriously. they piss me the fuck off!!!!! lol. soooooon tho... about 4-5 more weeks and all my plants should be done flowering. and soo i can clean up the flowering room and get everything under control again.. =)


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2011)

Good luck bru, I feel you on the mites, the little shites. Get mycorrhizae for your plants as well (root steroids). This also helps them fight off pests and disease. You can get plants through harvest with mite infestations no problem. It's nature doing it's work.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 11, 2011)

Dizzle the Mango Shizzle!! I'll go back and pull some pics of the Shiska leaning Calizhars,,,they were some of the most interesting and pretty looking plants I have ever grown. Catch ya later, I have a yard to finish mowing lol.

Yo Chris man, awesome pics of the BSB x Caseyband. Nothing wrong with those shots little brother, hey ya ought to see some of the mite bites on a couple my plants haha (no longer though the fukers are DEAD , no biggie those are cool pictures!! She is leaning Black Rose all the way, going to be some very pretty nugs when your done with it . I'll tell ya though it's the straight up Black Sour Bubble that is the shit if your looking for yeild and potency. Talk to ya man and sweeeet job with the pics AND THE PLANT!!!

DST, what's going on man. Just finished a thorough cleaning of my grow rooms and bonging some of your DOG. It's real nice especially when it's been over a month since I have had the pleasure and I had grown quite fond of it lol. I'm thinking I should be good for a while now, got some more to come down and 7 of them a couple of weeks into flower....was 8 hehe but you can blame the new kitten.

How goes the Sunday project/s cowboy? I'm thinking the breeding project will be later on eh . Need to go water a dozen dogs and cb's and then go finish mowing. Your buddy Cerventes rules include keeping the outside of your house looking nice and tidy and inconspicuous.....that's the rule that I was talking about the other day ; !)

Good luck with whatcha got going on today and I'll catch up with you later.


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> DST, what's going on man.


All i can say is, Nice beer and Nice weed, and the wife cooking Chille con carne, that's whats going on bru. What a fukin great Sunday. Hope yours is as pleasurable.

why does a joint taste so great when you are slugging a beer, pure gallas!!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> was 8 hehe but you can blame the new kitten.


I can't believe DST let you slide on that one  When I told him my dog took out one of my plants he wouldn't have it! lmfao 

btw, the plant my dog wrecked is one of the cheesey scrogs, so I guess it made it in the end lol.

Pets and plants... lol not a good mix  Back to work for me. . .


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 11, 2011)

lol, oh jorge cervantes rules about security and stuff...... gotcha...... lol 
Shit your breaking lots of those but is there anyone out there to see you? They use FLIR on the trees in your neck of the woods? ha ha
Keep that house clean cause your Grandmas watching 
Ya, the ladies were a bit too moist to put it to em. Maybe tomorrow 
Dad was running the tractor on the gravel still so he didn't want me staking down yet, today was a big fat fuckin' bust bro! We will be hand screeding and hand tamping the pad too, just going to leave it gravel. The building is going to be 16' x 18' x 50' metal, weeee lol I cut my hand just thinking about it. lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 11, 2011)

A big fat fuking bust, huh lol? Sounds a lot like my afternoon so far!


----------



## george8680 (Sep 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey George whats going on brother. Tried to pm you but apparently you don't have enough posts or something lol. Breeders Boutique Black Rose will be available just after Thanksgiving. I'm registered over at that other forum but RIU is where I hang....it's a great site with a lot of great people and a lot of great karma! I could use another connection over there though and easily make it worth your while if ya spread the word. PM me when ya can


The unfortunate thing about ICMAG is that if you are not plugging seeds that Gypsy sells himself(or seedbay), your threads will most likely get canned. I have been a member there since 2004 though(ever since overgrow.com was shut down), and brushed shoulders with him a couple times so I think it will be all okay if I do a bit of advertising for you. PLUS its the Black Rose I am sure everyone will be excited its being re-released. Send me an email at so we can talk further. 

Also if you are going to be selling seeds and need a secure email check out
www.hushmail.com or www.s-mail.com both are free and I know at least hushmail's servers are based outside of the United States.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 11, 2011)

george8680 said:


> The unfortunate thing about ICMAG is that if you are not plugging seeds that Gypsy sells himself(or seedbay), your threads will most likely get canned. I have been a member there since 2004 though(ever since overgrow.com was shut down), and brushed shoulders with him a couple times so I think it will be all okay if I do a bit of advertising for you. PLUS its the Black Rose I am sure everyone will be excited its being re-released. Send me an email at --------- so we can talk further.
> 
> Also if you are going to be selling seeds and need a secure email check out
> www.hushmail.com or www.s-mail.com both are free and I know at least hushmail's servers are based outside of the United States.


Gotcha bro ; !) and thanks for the info. I'll do that, hit you up either tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 11, 2011)

yeaa im glad man.. i was hopin for a BSB dominant strain. =D i wanted thye clsoest thing to the original BSB mom. she was a beauty!!! im happy with her tho. very happy. cant wait till its harvest time for her! =D


----------



## Psychild (Sep 11, 2011)

Holy Crap that BSB is looking amazing! Glad everyone's doing alright over here &#8730; Been working my ass off lately, and spending time with the girl......My Hydro plant is about to be on it's 3rd set of leaves, and I have 2 others that are doing good as well. Only about 3 months away from smoking some HC bud &#8730;  Can't wait till they hit a growth spurt so we can guess what strains they are


----------



## DST (Sep 11, 2011)

Putting your email in a post is not very Hushmail, imo. Only saying guys, be careful what you chat about in general public.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Good luck bru, I feel you on the mites, the little shites. Get mycorrhizae for your plants as well (root steroids). This also helps them fight off pests and disease. You can get plants through harvest with mite infestations no problem. It's nature doing it's work.


There ya go Chris, advice from the man. Between what D and everyone else has been adding about getting rid of sm you should be all set bro lol. Most important though,,,DILIGENCE!! Also good advice in DST's previous post. Bebopping around feeling like a clown there aint no frown just keepin it on the low down ; !)


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 11, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Holy Crap that BSB is looking amazing! Glad everyone's doing alright over here &#8730; Been working my ass off lately, and spending time with the girl......My Hydro plant is about to be on it's 3rd set of leaves, and I have 2 others that are doing good as well. Only about 3 months away from smoking some HC bud &#8730;  Can't wait till they hit a growth spurt so we can guess what strains they are


 Once they hit veg do a foliar with a touch of kelp and vitamin b supp like thrivealive or superthrive them hoes will give up the girly parts for ya! I swear it seems to get them horny or suntin' roflmao


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 11, 2011)

DST said:


> Putting your email in a post is not very Hushmail, imo. Only saying guys, be careful what you chat about in general public.


You read my mind, brova.


----------



## george8680 (Sep 11, 2011)

Indeed I have a lot of hushmail accounts, I create a new a new one everytime I correspond with someone new. .........And if the feds are going to subpoena information from servers in Canada(which has a lot of red tape), I garuntee they have already pulled information from RIP Private messages, where the servers are based in the USA(correct me if im wrong). But still not a great move I agree, I planned and have already editted it out of my post. I just hope that Highlanders Cave wrote it down!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 11, 2011)

We're just lookin' out for ya, bro!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

BSB x Casey looks like it's going to be a winner for sure HC & Chris! i'm deffo going to have a play around with some of the other black rose crosses in the spring. 

you rocking the cave walls today then HC? smokin up a storm no doubt.


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 12, 2011)

Your girls look sweet mate, much kudos to you!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> BSB x Casey looks like it's going to be a winner for sure HC & Chris! i'm deffo going to have a play around with some of the other black rose crosses in the spring.
> 
> you rocking the cave walls today then HC? smokin up a storm no doubt.


Basking in a glow of DOG right now man  Sampled the third pheno of the Grape Ape x Hashberry earlier today, these were the prettiest buds...compact, dense and orange from the hairs wrapped around it. Unfortuntely it lacked taste as the other two phenos had plenty of flavor and did not pack as much of a punch. I have 5 of the ga x hb in veg right now but don't know who is who lol funny right?! I'll figure it out and run the other 2 phenos a couple of more times and then pick one of those to put up on the shelf with the rest of the keepers. The one with the pretty buds won't make the cut.

Taking a break in between chores right now, should figure out why I can't post pics lol,,,and should prolly show off some of these beauties, right! Rockin to 1970s Styx right now, hope your day is going well man, talk to ya!



the uk greek said:


> Your girls look sweet mate, much kudos to you!


Hey hey it's the greek. I have been meaning to swing by your thread to say hi but yoy beat me to it! Any friend of donnies is a friend of mine bro, I'll stop by.

Cranberries now,,,ZOMBIE. Great song...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

i made a bunch of grape ape x livers but the mother was hermi so i pulled them. was quite gutted about it the buds looked nice on the grape ape but idk it lacked a little in punch for me. I've been scattering them near my work for shits n giggles but i still have a couple of hundred. i might pop some one day but knowing my ever expanding seed collection it''ll be 2020

sure sticking headband into the mix will make it a winner though man. happy pheno hunting fella! my days disappeared it seems...


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> i made a bunch of grape ape x livers but the mother was hermi so i pulled them. was quite gutted about it the buds looked nice on the grape ape but idk it lacked a little in punch for me. I've been scattering them near my work for shits n giggles but i still have a couple of hundred. i might pop some one day but knowing my ever expanding seed collection it''ll be 2020
> 
> sure sticking headband into the mix will make it a winner though man. happy pheno hunting fella! my days disappeared it seems...


I wasn't impressed with the grape ape either. The better plants are probably hashberry dominant. I only have a few seeds of the hashberry from 2007 left and I will try to breed them for new stock. She has good structure, taste, smell amd stone and is a good 8 week breeder. 


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

knowing your taste for extra strong ones COF i can see why you weren't that impressed. don't get me wrong it wasn't that bad, but i was expecting a lot more grape flavour to it. whats the make up of the hashberry ?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> knowing your taste for extra strong ones COF i can see why you weren't that impressed. don't get me wrong it wasn't that bad, but i was expecting a lot more grape flavour to it. whats the make up of the hashberry ?


I'm not sure. It was purchased from Mandala their first year of business and when grown outdoors (which this was) produced buds that were so dense that with the high humidity in the south, then most of the crop was lost to mold-it was a wet year. These few seeds are the only survivors.
I had more of a grape flavor with their satori, but the high wasn't very good. They changed it later.
You're right, I like 'em stout.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

was just gooling it 

http://www.cannabissearch.com/strains/hashberry/

looks like the rework your talking about.

cali indica and kashmiri hash. with super tight buds come super problems sadly. nothing worse than seeing that gooey bit on your babies.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 12, 2011)

This is the first pheno that I tried and the one that I'm leaning towards. The most indica out of the three with a very nice flavor and I thought it was one of my better daytime smokes. Plenty strong enough for me 

More pics of the 3 phenotypes on page 129


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 12, 2011)

Hey HC, how you living Bro?? hope u good.
Haven't seen ya post anything lately about the c-4 caseyband crosses 
FYI I really like what I'm seeing from this the mother I have clones 1-2 weeks into bloom now.
What be opinion of the Bud??


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 12, 2011)

slobber, slobber, droooool lol
looks nice and dense, toyt loyk a toygre


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> was just gooling it
> 
> http://www.cannabissearch.com/strains/hashberry/
> 
> ...


That's her, but I haven't had the mold issue indoors. I'm working on heri/rom or rom/heri male for a breeding partner, that ought to provide the needed boost...we'll see shortly...the heri's and rom's are just waiting for 6 DOGS to finish so that there is room in the bloom room.

 
cof


----------



## Psychild (Sep 12, 2011)

Definitely can't wait to try some DOG &#8730;

Looks like my Hydro plant is finally getting some roots in the water....here in a day or 2 it should explode with new growth. Hell it might even be ready for nutes in this coming week. Hopefully I can find a male out of the 4 seedlings I have down, that way I can just get some BS breeding underneath my belt. Hope everyone's having a great day!

Any suggestions on when to apply pollen?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 12, 2011)

What are the genetics of deep blue?

HC looks like you got your feeding down on that Grape ape x hashberry. Can you elaborate on your nutrients, ppm, intervals?


----------



## DST (Sep 12, 2011)

From Breeder Boutiques info sheet. You can request info on all there strains at their info address. I won't put a shameless plug in, I'll just get Modified again.

Sorry, it's been copied from pdf....

*Type:

Sex:

Genetics:

Flowering Time:

Outdoor Harvest:

Height:

THC Level:

Characteristics:
*
Indica/Sativa Hybrid

Regular F3

Deep Purple x Livers / Blues

8 weeks +

Sept/Oct

Short

High

Short growing plant, ideal for SOG, fat single colas, potent smell combinations.
 

The Deep Blue has been developed to F3 with the intention of creating a nice cross with Livers / Blues, which delivers

an indica relaxing stone, with shorter flowering times enabling effective SOG growing and quick turnarounds on crops.

It&#8217;s about 75% indica, 25% sativa, with the sativa vigour coming more from the male Deep Blue that was selected

and the more stouter indica structure of the female F2 that was used. These would ideally be grown with smaller side

branches removed to ensure the fat single cola or topped cola&#8217;s gain maximum benefit from this growing. The plant

displays a nice blue tint to the fan leaves and can take a decent amount of feed as well. In fact it prefers top end feeding

as far as scales are concerned.

Lime green coloured nuggets of sweetness are what you should end up with. When broken open the nug will release a

sweet skunk rotting fruit smell similar to the Livers famous pungent odour.

With a delicious creamy taste the Deep Blue provides a nice stoned and relaxing effect. Both lower and upper body

stone. At F3 stage there are 2 different looking bud structures &#8211; 1 leans more to the sativa side of the clone-only parents

and finishes with a foxtail structure,


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 12, 2011)

DST said:


> From Breeder Boutiques info sheet. You can request info on all there strains at their info address. I won't put a shameless plug in, I'll just get Modified again.


Interesting, thanks for that DST. +rep.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 12, 2011)

Right, wouldn't want to put in a shameless plug


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 12, 2011)

clean out your inbox hahahahahah 
freakin' rockstars lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 12, 2011)

90 yard kick off returns never hurt eh cowboy lol.....did you spill your beer??


----------



## george8680 (Sep 12, 2011)

Spilled my wine cooler.

But do you have the email still, or do I need to make some posts in a hurry so I can PM


----------



## Kiki007 (Sep 13, 2011)

wow HC - makes me feel small..... after looking at your new pics! That blue berry is to die for! You're the man.


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey hey it's the greek. I have been meaning to swing by your thread to say hi but yoy beat me to it! Any friend of donnies is a friend of mine bro, I'll stop by.


Thanks mate! I'm slowly getting myself round peoples journals myself!


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 13, 2011)

how bout them Pats..? =D ooo yeaaaaaah! off to a good start


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> wow HC - makes me feel small..... after looking at your new pics! That blue berry is to die for! You're the man.


"I. I would be king. And you. You would be my queen. We can be heros, just for one day." 

Talk to ya my sweetness! Thanks for the great vibes!!



the uk greek said:


> Thanks mate! I'm slowly getting myself round peoples journals myself!


Lot of cool peeps in this corner of riu uk greek, you'll have a lot of fun and learn more than you could ever have hoped for about growing weed. I'll catch you over at your journal today mate.



george8680 said:


> Spilled my wine cooler.
> 
> But do you have the email still, or do I need to make some posts in a hurry so I can PM


I got it and I'll hit you up, I have lazy stoner syndrome and usually takes me a day or two ta get things done. Spilled your cooler on that return huh lol?



chb444220 said:


> how bout them Pats..? =D ooo yeaaaaaah! off to a good start


Chris! What say man. I watched some of the the broncos game and rooted for them because one of my bros here were lol. Don't know how you have time to catch your breath man with the hours you work haha. Oh right, your just a pup ; !). I'll catch up with you, the flojas got a good foliar soaking of nitrozime last night, we'll see if that helps them show sex. Really looking forward to growing these out man, You can just tell they are going to be beautiful plants


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2011)

Wassup hc, anything showing sex yet? i'm still around just been lurkin'. everything looks good in the cave i see. catch ya later.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wassup hc, anything showing sex yet? i'm still around just been lurkin'. everything looks good in the cave i see. catch ya later.


Hey T that's too funny! Ten minutes ago I was up sexing the Lush lol. And I was going to post over at your thread haha but anyways.... a couple of obvious phenos. Don't know it there are 3 phenosor not but I'll wait and see what develops. I have 5 of the stretchers that are male. I think they are all the same pheno but one may be different. The other 6 have yet to shown sex, hoping that they are girls. I'll try and take pics and show you. I'm going to pick a male and clone it and bin the others, maybe you can let me know what you think


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2011)

thx for the update. im on the way into my room to germ the f3's. i gotta get some space in for some czarX. the one i have under the 400 is a beast as far as yield. so i wanna go pheno huntin' and get one under the 600. i should probably take pics, but i been super busy and it doesnt help that i dont like my new camera.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx for the update. im on the way into my room to germ the f3's. i gotta get some space in for some czarX. the one i have under the 400 is a beast as far as yield. so i wanna go pheno huntin' and get one under the 600. i should probably take pics, but i been super busy and it doesnt help that i dont like my new camera.


Cool I look forward to seeing your zhar cross,,,I have 14 at week 6,,,,2 or 3 phenos. The purpose of the Calizhar x Caseyband cross was to put out a heavy yielding beaut with a flower time of 8 weeks or less. Keep me posted with yours!

The stretchy pheno would the the,,,,lemon larry dom pheno? What else should I look for?


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 13, 2011)

View attachment 1783998
C-4xCB in Bloom


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2011)

All the pheno's stretch, some not as much. The LL pheno is the pretty pheno. The ugle pheno is ChemD dom, i have never grown chem d but the bud structure is consistent with what i see. and the og pheno which looks like the larry pheno minus the stretch or the lighter color of the pistols on the larry pheno. all of them smell about the same. maybe they change after cure, which i never did effectively. but i have a good bit of the chemD pheno curing now.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Sep 13, 2011)

Yo yo HC! Been mad busy lately but wanted to pop in and say that @ 3 weeks into 12/12 my BSBxCB is showing mad purple! She's in the dark right now, but I'll get a shot up tonight or tomorrow. I've never had a strain be so purple at such a young age, even "purple" strains. Fucking delighted!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Yo yo HC! Been mad busy lately but wanted to pop in and say that @ 3 weeks into 12/12 my BSBxCB is showing mad purple! She's in the dark right now, but I'll get a shot up tonight or tomorrow. I've never had a strain be so purple at such a young age, even "purple" strains. Fucking delighted!!


Hey CLove how ya doing man, I figured ya must be busy! Glad you swung by with an update...I'll look forward to seeing your plant 

Have you seen chris's BSB cross...very purple like Barney purple! Talk to ya!!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Sep 13, 2011)

Is it in his thread? Definitely wanna check it out!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/458648-whos-got-purplest-buds-lets-5.html#post6274722

There are some of Chris's Black Sour Bubble cross on the last page as well as Dons Breeders Boutique Smelly Cherry and The HC line Black Rose. Nice pics all throughout

edit,,,Oh right lol there are some of Chris's on the page before this one


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 13, 2011)

its all pure porno to lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2011)

So my asset manager seems to have shit the bed. I haven't been able to download any pics and not even able to drag the previously uploaded files down into the box below since I downloaded IE9 in case anyone is wondering why no pics from the cave recently. 

So what's the dealio? Anyone know??


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2011)

Try firefox
getfirefox.com


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2011)

testing....


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2011)

cool picture


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2011)

Well fuk me cool! Looks like I can post a pic of my Ice2 cross before she comes under the knife tonight with her buddy DOGs. Thinking this will be a late one, I'll prolly do those after my girl goes to bed. 

I also have 5 male Lush that are getting binned later after I take cuttings. I can take pictures of them too! Hey T, I'm thinking four of them are the lemon larry pheno and one is just like you said...looks just like the ll but a little shorter,,,the og pheno. What does the ugly (chem dog) pheno look like. Haha Ugly was the name of my P10 for the first two generations. Talk to ya man!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well fuk me cool! Looks like I can post a pic of my Ice2 cross before she comes under the knife tonight with her buddy DOGs. Thinking this will be a late one, I'll prolly do those after my girl goes to bed.
> 
> I also have 5 male Lush that are getting binned later after I take cuttings. I can take pictures of them too! Hey T, I'm thinking four of them are the lemon larry pheno and one is just like you said...looks just like the ll but a little shorter,,,the og pheno. What does the ugly (chem dog) pheno look like. Haha Ugly was the name of my P10 for the first two generations. Talk to ya man!


How come you take cuttings of the males? Is this how you preserve em before they spluff the whole house?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> How come you take cuttings of the males? Is this how you preserve em before they spluff the whole house?


Hey man. Just to preserve the genetics. The males might get to third or fourth generation before I use them but with genetics like these from T,,,I consider them priceless you betcha Ima keepen im lol 

Pics of the male Lush in a min for you kush heads


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2011)

Lush.....OG x (Lemon Larry x Chemdog) males



I have my eye on the shorter male on the right as a potential stud


And also one of the taller lemon larry phenos....


In this shot the shorter male is in the left foreground...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 13, 2011)

nice lil crew you got there bro...and that short male would be my pick to by lookin at it


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2011)

Hey chris! Shots of the floja for you just before I watered them tonight.....





The green pheno maybe in the orange pot....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2011)

The veg room....


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Chris! What say man. I watched some of the the broncos game and rooted for them because one of my bros here were lol. Don't know how you have time to catch your breath man with the hours you work haha. Oh right, your just a pup ; !). I'll catch up with you, the flojas got a good foliar soaking of nitrozime last night, we'll see if that helps them show sex. Really looking forward to growing these out man, You can just tell they are going to be beautiful plants


hahaha. yeaaa i caught the end of the game. =) adn was pretty happy with wat i saw. =D and yeaa i dont do much wen i get home. jsut smoke.. watch tv. and pass out. lol. jsut checked out all the plants. the BSB x CB looks soo awesome man.. it glistens... has almsot a shiny coating of purple. =) also sum other good news.. mites have been minimized.. ive had that no pest strip in there at night for the last week and 1/2... adn before.. i would notcie small webs on lower leaves/buds of plants frequently. adn be able 2 see the mites in plain site.... now... no webbing. and checked around for about 10 mins... and couldnt ssee amy live mites... just gonna keep that NPS in there for a lil longer.. it seem sot be doin the trick... last time i only left it in there for a few days.. adn then wen i didnt see them anymore.. i took it out... i jsut been ptin it in every night out of habit... and jsut realized now that there are no webs and/or visible mites!! -=D

and im very excited to see these flojas man!!! i cant wait to see them in full bloom!!!! gonna be beautiful plants!!


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 13, 2011)

niiiiice! love the pics.. looks like they really responded well to the topping/tying down. i knew theyd be happy hangin out at ur house... rather than mine! =p lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 13, 2011)

i wish i could have that many veg plants...i have room for fuck all at the moment....everythign looks pretty lush


----------



## george8680 (Sep 13, 2011)

We need more pics of the Black Rose!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2011)

hey hc man, perp still rolling like thunder! cant wait to see the larry x chem d. and your floja's look like they really like being tied down. nice lst skills man.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey hc man, perp still rolling like thunder! cant wait to see the larry x chem d. and your floja's look like they really like being tied down. nice lst skills man.


Hey mate how are things in your neck of the woods. Just chillen waiting for my baby to get up and go to her chores at the horse barn so I can get into my gardening. Never got anything potted up last night or trimmed last night so that needs to get done this morning along with everything else.

Yeah I'm looking forward to T's genetics man fo sure. I'm going to run the males right up to just before their flowers open before I make my decision on who is the keeper stud, they are at arounds 10 days or so now. Being able to watch their characteristics in flower for a little while will allow me to make a more educated decision on who to keep instead of just guessing. 

Time to wake the cracken lol


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey hc man, perp still rolling like thunder! cant wait to see the larry x chem d. and your floja's look like they really like being tied down. nice lst skills man.


yeaaa those flojas are sum freaky lady's. like bein tied down and cut and shit. hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey mate how are things in your neck of the woods. Just chillen waiting for my baby to get up and go to her chores at the horse barn so I can get into my gardening. Never got anything potted up last night or trimmed last night so that needs to get done this morning along with everything else.
> Yeah I'm looking forward to T's genetics man fo sure. I'm going to run the males right up to just before their flowers open before I make my decision on who is the keeper stud, they are at arounds 10 days or so now. Being able to watch their characteristics in flower for a little while will allow me to make a more educated decision on who to keep instead of just guessing.
> Time to wake the cracken lol


your a busy fella HC. always working or gardening. shows in the end product though for sure. good luck pheno hunting chief! watch out man i hear crackens can be fierce when woken...

have a good day man


chb444220 said:


> yeaaa those flojas are sum freaky lady's. like bein tied down and cut and shit. hahaha


 hahah sounds like one of those dodgy japanese 'adult' films....


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah sounds like one of those dodgy japanese 'adult' films....



ehhh.. lol. bondage and wat not.. * Me so Horny! Pour hot cadle wax on me and burn me in places with lit cigarretes while I bite off my own finger*...... ok.me NOT so horny anymore.... hahahaha. ive been shocked watchin a few of those man.. hahaha. u never kno wat ur gonna see... and usually... theres a reason WHY they done do it in American pornos. hahaha


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 14, 2011)

man i've never been the same since i found a porno under a couch in one of my old houses. japanese girls with dogs. mentalists the japs. every man jack of them.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 14, 2011)

Wellll, to switch gears here before my journal goes totally down the gutter hahaha.....

Still waiting for the Ice x Caseyband seeds to mature,,,,they really should be done by now, hmmmm. BUT! There was another albiet unintentional recipiant of the Ice x CB pollen,,,,when I spluffed the ice cross there was quite a bit of pollen on her and maybe I either should have isolated her for a couple of days or I think westy wets them down after they have been spluffed, but anyways there were only 5 plants in that run...2 Ice x CB and 3 Dogs. And so far I have smoked about a qtr oz of the DOG and I'm getting on average a seed per bud! And it's not too difficult to figure out where the seeds come from lol. Sorry D brother, I had no intention of working with your pride and joy but where there are seeds there are future pot plants.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 14, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> man i've never been the same since i found a porno under a couch in one of my old houses. japanese girls with dogs. mentalists the japs. every man jack of them.


ooooooooo yeahhhhh. ive seen sum fucked up shit before man.. with horse.... the craziest one ive een was these african tribe lookin ppl... they were in a room naked with a pig. rubbing all over it.. then this bitch goes under the bed and takes out a friggin knife... and kills the pig.... and they cover themselves with the blood.... and pull out organs and wat not... they eat sumthing out of it... not quite sure wat it was... adn then start havin sex on the bed with the dead pig on the bed with them... yeaaaa... i shut it off after that.... that was enuff for me....

Hc's goinna come on here adn be like........... WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU GUYS TALKING ABOUT ON MY THREAD!!!!!!!!!! lmao


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Morning ya'll
Sup Mr. HC Man!?!
Damn got everyone all worked up with the Flojas huh lol
Chris getting frothy lol 
That structure must come from double purple doja because the flo I have seen actually kinda looks like crap. One of the ugliest chicks I ever laid eyes on. As you would expect from a sleeper, it's not the paint you are impressed by right? That looks interesting, kinda stretchy but nice structure. Yet another far out specimen up in the cave!


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 14, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Wellll, to switch gears here before my journal goes totally down the gutter hahaha.....
> 
> Still waiting for the Ice x Caseyband seeds to mature,,,,they really should be done by now, hmmmm. BUT! There was another albiet unintentional recipiant of the Ice x CB pollen,,,,when I spluffed the ice cross there was quite a bit of pollen on her and maybe I either should have isolated her for a couple of days or I think westy wets them down after they have been spluffed, but anyways there were only 5 plants in that run...2 Ice x CB and 3 Dogs. And so far I have smoked about a qtr oz of the DOG and I'm getting on average a seed per bud! And it's not too difficult to figure out where the seeds come from lol. Sorry D brother, I had no intention of working with your pride and joy but where there are seeds there are future pot plants.


lmao.. yeaaaa didnt mean to bring that shit into ur thread. lmao.

and wow... u gonna give those Icy Dog seeds a run? bet theyd turn out nice!! sucks my 2 dog seeds never made it.. =( maybe wen the BB opens ill grab sum... seein u and every1 else brag about how good it is makes me jealous. hahahaha


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 14, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Morning ya'll
> Sup Mr. HC Man!?!
> Damn got everyone all worked up with the Flojas huh lol
> Chris getting frothy lol
> That structure must come from double purple doja because the flo I have seen actually kinda looks like crap. One of the ugliest chicks I ever laid eyes on. As you would expect from a sleeper, it's not the paint you are impressed by right? That looks interesting, kinda stretchy but nice structure. Yet another far out specimen up in the cave!


hahahaha. yeaaa i think once the seeds are ready. and they hit the shelves.. well... the web page.... lol. i think thyere gonna do great! ive had soooo many ppl askin me for sum over the last 6 months or so... glad i can finally tell them there will be sum available... thanks to HC and is great work breeding. =) it'll be even cooler if i can tell them theres a selection too... green or purple pheno. =)

and yeaaa im thinkin it deff leans to the DPD side. LOVE the structure of it. it grows a fuckin tree stump for a stem. and have sum very nice thick supporting branches as well. especially after being tied down. =) it needs them to support those fat ass buds. glad i gavem to HC tho.... theyre lookin awesome man. wayy better than they woudl be doin in they were in my room right now.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 14, 2011)

Whats going on people. Pigs have been doing a pretty tight grid search from the air for the past hour, I'm sitting on my porch trimming Ice Caseyband2 and watching them lmao. They would have been better to wait another week the dumb fuks,,,,,,still so much foliage and noones harvest is done much before the end of this month. They are checking the fields and woods around my house and at one point made 5 or 6 circles over some woods next to me. I can still hear them out there in their little black copter haha. Had the 10x Nikkon trained on them for a bit. Sooo on to a happier note...I took some pics of my icecaseyband2 before she came down, not the best but I'll post them up. This is the one where the buds closely resembled my Ice cut


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 14, 2011)

fuk doz guys! silly black choppaz. . . shyza! 

why so many Zzzz's this morning?! I must be sleepy still. 

Hiya HC!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 14, 2011)

Hiya back at ya brobo 

Doing a bunch of different garden chores, also have cuttings taken and numbered from all 11 Lush. Im already getting familar with the different phenos and smells and node structure and shit so now I'll keep an eye on them and begin cataloging their different traits. It's good practice for the 2 or 3 of my projects for the winter. HC be stormin outa the gates next spring brudder lol! They are all numbered, now they have all become individualized haha even the males. Just started on my second pot of coffee and been smoking some of the woof woof but now I'm hitting some of the woof woof with full melt on top. God I love my breaks : !)

Ice x Caseyband2.....taking suggestions for names if anyone wants to name one of my strains.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 14, 2011)

Allllright, just hold on there buddy. This is torture. TORTURE!  Lol... I'm gonna go take some snaps of my silly little tent to make myself feel better.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 14, 2011)

wow dude!!! just fucking wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that is a tower of tease right there!!!!! man, how can we name something we can't smoke.... from words, descriptions, and looks, I vote for the name: Icicle

great freakin job!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 14, 2011)

Icicle... here here!! 

This one looks like the kind that falls from the roof and stabs you, though... big ol beech. Watch out, HC! It's gonna getchya!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 14, 2011)

Need to run down to the town offices in a minute and pay my property taxes...I was able to get them lowered a bit when I appealed the assesment a few months ago 

Took a bunch of shot's of T's Lush, here's one before I leave...the 5 females are in the back. Went 5/11 for girls, I'm not going to get any more 50/50 than that lol.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice hc.....ice x caseyband is that a bit more on the sativa side?


----------



## ColoradoLove (Sep 14, 2011)

On a similar note to Icicle, how bout Ice Pick? Sounds deadlier


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 14, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> On a similar note to Icicle, how bout Ice Pick? Sounds deadlier


 Crystalline Fructose...lol jk

Anyone know any good caterpillars tactics? Every hour i am losing $100 worth.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 14, 2011)

Are you going to treat them with an insecticide today? Bummer for you man.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 14, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Are you going to treat them with an insecticide today? Bummer for you man.


 No im just gonna ride it out. I got enough indoor to make up for it. Outdoor is just supplemental.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 14, 2011)

Arctic Express
Cool Caboose
Cold Train, Ice Train
Frostown Express
Chillocomotive 
Ice-Track
lol

Aev, it's really late to do much for your caterpillar issue. Those things are as bad if not worse than spider mites, yep I said it! Praying mantis will eat them and you can often get them at nurseries, those dudes are like having ninjas protecting your shit. They are better at prevention than eradication though. In the future plant garlic and or chives around your plants that need protection, they don't like it and if the "halo" is uninterrupted they wont crawl through it to get to your stalks. For obvious reasons you don't want foliage touching other unprotected plants otherwise you have a bridge right. If your in a spot that will be reused if not harvested most garlic self propagates and fills in better year after year eventually you have to harvest some of it just to keep the space clear. Many species of damaging insects are repelled by it too! 
peace bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 14, 2011)

Alright now! Cowboy and CLove kicking off some names...I like them! Right now the smell is somewhat like fruit just starting to go bad. At around 6 wks it smelled wonderful and very similiar to my Ice which I had nicknamed Fruity pebbles. All plants seem to smell the best at about 3/4 of the way or so through flowering it seems and then they mellow and morph some

I'm liking Icetrain but bb has a Caseyjones cross called Engineers Dream so I may want to veer away from train induendos


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2011)

hey buddy quick high bonging it in the bedroom by the inlet vent, sweet as and no one need know lol. Ladys are sleeping at min so im mr quiet stoner tonight


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> hey buddy quick high bonging it in the bedroom by the inlet vent, sweet as and no one need know lol. Ladys are sleeping at min so im mr quiet stoner tonight


Ah haha I love it westy!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> hey buddy quick high bonging it in the bedroom by the inlet vent, sweet as and no one need know lol. Ladys are sleeping at min so im mr quiet stoner tonight


Potting up some girls that i was supposed to do last night lol and taking rips of the DOG inbetween. Still have two of them pups to take down tonight, I never got to them either last night lol. 8.5 weeks on these two


----------



## mr west (Sep 14, 2011)

its some of my last stash of dog i have been chuffin like a puffin tonight lol. Got golf tomoz, my games been well off since lill H came along lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 14, 2011)

She looks like she could be a Fruity Pebbles 
I think there's already one called that though.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Sep 14, 2011)

Got a lil somethin for ya HC!


----------



## george8680 (Sep 15, 2011)

george8680 said:


> We need more pics of the Black Rose!


Show us some of your Black Rose HC!


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 15, 2011)

Ment to mention the other day I'm sub'd.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 15, 2011)

Here ya go george, I didn't get a lot of shots of the Black Rose and I think you have prolly seen these but I'll post them again for you


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 15, 2011)

Ah, I love those shots. I liked that when you put up the samples with labels, you can read your handwriting! Wish I could write legibly hahahah lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes Jimi I am experienced. Voodoo Child is rocking throughout the cave...90 min of some of his best 

Some more pics of T's Lush...

Girls in the back




The females will get potted up a little bit tonight before they go to sleep and I'll continue to observe the males. One of the males is pretty much ruled out already as he is kinda sickly looking. That leaves 5 males to chose from...only one is the pheno that is shorter than everyone else and T said that is the OG pheno so that leaves 4 Lemon Larry males to chose from. Closeups to come.

Time to rock!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 15, 2011)

i got the Dizzle Den rockin to...jus blew out some Jimi here to in my blues portion of the day but i was rockin Voodoo Chile, the longer version haha, now im on Five Finger Death Punch 

damn those plants look real good, nice fat stocks on em


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 15, 2011)

Whats up everyone? Nice lookin plants there HC....always got something good goin when i show up. Whats on the agenda for today?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 15, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Whats up everyone? Nice lookin plants there HC....always got something good goin when i show up. Whats on the agenda for today?


 hey man...not much today..i gotta get stoned, listen to tunes and plant some seeds lol


----------



## ghb (Sep 15, 2011)

ice ice baby...........


----------



## DST (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks like Bagpuss invaded your picture (top pic, top left...wtf is that??) lol. Nice lushes

incase you don't know who bagpuss is...lmao.
[youtube]Lol3fjAyoJw[/youtube]


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 16, 2011)

DST said:


> Looks like Bagpuss invaded your picture (top pic, top left...wtf is that??) lol. Nice lushes
> 
> incase you don't know who bagpuss is...lmao.
> [youtube]Lol3fjAyoJw[/youtube]


Hahahaha I didnt notice that but it does!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 16, 2011)

Looks like there may have been 2 up there lest one of its legs is facing the wrong way with respect to the tail hanging down.
My kitties are both shredders, they can't have access to any plants of any kind or its shreds for sure....... bad kitty

puff, puff, pass......


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 16, 2011)

i kno this names probly already been thought of... since its basically really just a combination of the 2 names ... IcyBand?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

hahha bagpuss keepin toot over the proceedings.

lush look ready for take off HC!


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 16, 2011)

page 420.. whoop whoop. lol. =)


----------



## ghb (Sep 16, 2011)

only amateurs run on ten post pages lol, us pro's be on page 105.

anything for a bit of 420 though eh....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

knowing the way the cave rocks 2.10 could be the new 420. shit it's always 420 somewhere in the world


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 16, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i got the Dizzle Den rockin to...jus blew out some Jimi here to in my blues portion of the day but i was rockin Voodoo Chile, the longer version haha, now im on Five Finger Death Punch
> 
> damn those plants look real good, nice fat stocks on em


That's the Special Sauce that I'm not supposed to be promoting cause it's not on the market yet but I'm also hearing there is a large scale op in cali that is about to start using it. I did a side by side comparison for Rick when he first came out with it and the difference was quite noticable. Fatter stalks!

Hey man I'll hit you up later on today man.




colocowboy said:


> Looks like there may have been 2 up there lest one of its legs is facing the wrong way with respect to the tail hanging down.
> My kitties are both shredders, they can't have access to any plants of any kind or its shreds for sure....... bad kitty
> 
> puff, puff, pass......


puff puff ahhhh  

That's patches, she's the matriarch of the house, her legs are crossed in that pic. Bam Bam is learning not to fuck with the plants and not to use them as a shitter either lol, can't blame him really, but he has done his share of damage to a few clones or so since I got him. And at 2 or 3 bills a pop it's a good thing I always have back ups



Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahha bagpuss keepin toot over the proceedings.
> 
> lush look ready for take off HC!


Especially now that they are out of those little pots. And the Corleone Kush x Headband are not far behind,,,,just slammed through the gates from seedling stage to veg stage full speed ahead!

Everyone got their third dose of Azamax last night,,,,plants all look great with zero damage and not a live mite in sight! Started at 7 ml per liter then 7.5 and the last application I bumped the dosage up to 8 ml. A couple of the plants were pretty close to infestation stage and were starting to look like Chris's hehe ; ) The sativa Beast pheno of the DOG was one but it's under control now. She is coming up on 12 weeks with clear to mostly cloudy trics and elephant dick colas lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 16, 2011)

Shoot me a pm regarding that list. I got a stack of packages waiting to go out...want to do it all at once.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 16, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> i kno this names probly already been thought of... since its basically really just a combination of the 2 names ... IcyBand?


Hmmm no. Haha short and to the point eh Chris  Thanks for the sugestion though. There hasn't been a whole lot of input concerning the name,,,,come on peeps what's up.

These are the males that are left to chose from to preserve T's genetics. One of them excused himself from the competition lol.





Calizhar day 32....


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 16, 2011)

they look great HC!!! I'm liking the males that are second from the left and second from the right!! those zhar's look crazy!! almost fuzzy... but I'm sure they're not , I'm sure they're quite sticky

and dude as far as the names, I'm just gonna start throwing ones out there, and you feel free to shoot em down as quick as ya want!

how about Fruity Jones?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey stoney thanks! The male on the far right is a different pheno (OG) so he gets a stay of execution, the other 4 are the Lemon Larry pheno and one of them will continue on too as clone. Kind of practicing for several of my upcoming breeding projects this winter you could say.

Later man, thanks for the name suggestion I'll keep it in mind


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey your inbox is full...I need email address.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 16, 2011)

It's a good thing some buds wound up on page 420, 
Some beauties at that to be sure, calizahr is purdy 

Man timing is going to be good bro!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 16, 2011)

Hey amigo. Liking that Calizhar. Hope ya had a good lunch with yer boy! I'll talk to ya


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 16, 2011)

A couple of shots at lights out tonight. Gotta run, later on everyone!

It's a real nice brisk 35F out this morning. The sun is out, cracken's gone to the horse barn and then is working a double today oh darn, and I'm heading off in a few to bid on a job. I didn't get a chance to label any of these last night...I'll big up a few of them. There are several runs in there haha.

Caseybands and DOGs in case anyone couldn't tell lol






Two of the five Lush






A couple of the DOG Beast pheno. The one in the middle is 12 weeks today and the one off to the left is at 10 weeks






Blueberry at 32 days...






Black Sour Bubble day 32...






C-4 day 32






Calizhars and a LCC in the lower right front with the stake next to it






Flower room...






Veg room...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 16, 2011)

those are lookin dank mang!


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 16, 2011)

Cosmic sparkle?


----------



## ColoradoLove (Sep 17, 2011)

HC are your BSB's purple? It was tough to tell in the pic with the flash. I couldn't imagine that straight BSB would be less purple than BSBxCB? Unless it was a different pheno?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 17, 2011)

Wassup hc, i see the cave is good. liking how the lush is looking as well as everything else. it looks as if the lush on the right in the picture may be the ugly pheno judging by the shape of the leaves. you'll know for sure in a few weeks. i let the ugly one go 9 weeks but it couldv'e went 10. the other pheno has a shorter flowering time. cant wait to see em frosted up in a few weeks.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 17, 2011)

how about.... crosseyed


----------



## Psychild (Sep 17, 2011)

Head Frost?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 17, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> HC are your BSB's purple? It was tough to tell in the pic with the flash. I couldn't imagine that straight BSB would be less purple than BSBxCB? Unless it was a different pheno?


It really is hard to see the purple with the flash everything gets washed out some but yupper they are clones from my original BSB and they are turning reddish purple. What is really a suprise though are the Calizhar x CB!! Out of 14 females most of them have either red or purple calyxs, are very to very very frosty and have a strong smell similiar to the calizhar which smells of oranges. From the Cali-O grandmother I'm thinking. They are 7 weeks tomorrow and look like they will take a good 8.5 weeks. I'm trying to wait untill they are done or almost done to take pics lol but it's hard, I want to show them off!



Dizzle Frost said:


> those are lookin dank mang!


Thanks Dizzle the Frostman,,,,that's quite a compliment coming from you brother. Hey look for a pm later on from me ; !)



stoneyluv said:


> Cosmic sparkle?





stoneyluv said:


> how about.... crosseyed





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wassup hc, i see the cave is good. liking how the lush is looking as well as everything else. it looks as if the lush on the right in the picture may be the ugly pheno judging by the shape of the leaves. you'll know for sure in a few weeks. i let the ugly one go 9 weeks but it couldv'e went 10. the other pheno has a shorter flowering time. cant wait to see em frosted up in a few weeks.


We'll see if we can figure it out with some pics and a little more time will tell 



Psychild said:


> Head Frost?


Cosmic Sparkle, not bad stoney Crossed Eyed made me spill my coffee though hehe.

Head Frost mmmm no. Sounds like a diesease or something

So far I'm liking Artic Express and Ice Storm.

And speaking of wharever it's going to be called, I'm sampling some for the first time right now! The buds look and feel like the Ice buds did and it's a strong and up buzz like the Ice but it is lacking in the smell and taste dept so time to go hunting...for phenos


----------



## Psychild (Sep 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> It really is hard to see the purple with the flash everything gets washed out some but yupper they are clones from my original BSB and they are turning reddish purple. What is really a suprise though are the Calizhar x CB!! Out of 14 females most of them have either red or purple calyxs, are very to very very frosty and have a strong smell similiar to the calizhar which smells of oranges. From the Cali-O grandmother I'm thinking. They are 7 weeks tomorrow and look like they will take a good 8.5 weeks. I'm trying to wait untill they are done or almost done to take pics lol but it's hard, I want to show them off!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Arctic Express &#8730;


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 17, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Arctic Express &#8730;


Thanks for your vote man that's a good one. Keep the names coming folks, you may see your idea on a pack of seeds some day. I found out today who came up with the name Corleone for the CK and it was a friend of the breeders, just like what's going on here lol.

Ok so I'm pretty high right now on this---------, let's see if I can find the ceiling to this shit. I love smoking new strains, no tolerance build up. I have had 4 hits from the bubbler, another one and this bowl will be spent and another bowls worth all ready to go. It may not have the fruity smell and the lighter fluid taste yet but the high is very similiar to the Ice,,,potent and motivating! That's cool I'm stoked about that


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks for your vote man that's a good one. Keep the names coming folks, you may see your idea on a pack of seeds some day. I found out today who came up with the name Corleone for the CK and it was a friend of the breeders, just like what's going on here lol.
> 
> Ok so I'm pretty high right now on this---------, let's see if I can find the ceiling to this shit. I love smoking new strains, no tolerance build up. I have had 4 hits from the bubbler, another one and this bowl will be spent and another bowls worth all ready to go. It may not have the fruity smell and the lighter fluid taste yet but the high is very similiar to the Ice,,,potent and motivating! That's cool I'm stoked about that


 Interesting point, As ive said in the past Im not a big fan of the sativas lately. I keep smokin em tho to give em another chance. I am finding my body gettin used to them and am gettin pleasure from em again. Hows the garden goin?

Man these bsb's just arent liking my environment. I think I got three of them, could be wrong. The only two seedlings that arent doing great are the bsbx's. I think they should pull through tho. How much ppm you give seedlings? Any other additives you recommend? 

I've decided against putting my bubba kush x LAcon, grand master #2, chocolate thai in flood table. instead i will clone and start a fresh clone (for the table). i think i ran into pythium on these three plants. they had harsh conditions early in veg. high heat, anaerobic conditions ya know! transplanting to soil should help em out.

edit: whoa i totally missed the update below...i gotta go check it out!

looking great my friend...keep it up!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks for your vote man that's a good one. Keep the names coming folks, you may see your idea on a pack of seeds some day. I found out today who came up with the name Corleone for the CK and it was a friend of the breeders, just like what's going on here lol.
> 
> Ok so I'm pretty high right now on this---------, let's see if I can find the ceiling to this shit. I love smoking new strains, no tolerance build up. I have had 4 hits from the bubbler, another one and this bowl will be spent and another bowls worth all ready to go. It may not have the fruity smell and the lighter fluid taste yet but the high is very similiar to the Ice,,,potent and motivating! That's cool I'm stoked about that


Soooo 9 hits off the bubbler and I haven't found the ceiling lol, too stoned to sit still and not much to say so,,,,,I'm outa here


----------



## Kiki007 (Sep 17, 2011)

HC - i like "Iceband" as opposed to "IcYband".

just my two cents!


----------



## Psychild (Sep 17, 2011)

.....I have Coffee, Half and Half, and no coffee maker......oh Coffee God, teach me how to boil coffee! lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 17, 2011)

Psychild said:


> .....I have Coffee, Half and Half, and no coffee maker......oh Coffee God, teach me how to boil coffee! lol


 you got filters? make tea bags!


----------



## Psychild (Sep 17, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> you got filters? make tea bags!


 how long do I need to boil it?
Gosh why didn't I think of google!? Lol .......stoned &#8730;


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 17, 2011)

Psychild said:


> how long do I need to boil it?
> Gosh why didn't I think of google!? Lol .......stoned &#8730;


 No more than 5-7 minutes. Look at the color, till you get a coffee look. You can always wait till it turns black and add water accordingly.


----------



## Psychild (Sep 17, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> No more than 5-7 minutes. Look at the color, till you get a coffee look. You can always wait till it turns black and add water accordingly.


 I just went and tried it....put 3/4 of a jars worth of water in a pot, and simmered it. Then I threw the coffee grinds in and cranked the temp to let them boil for about 2 mins and turned it off. All I needed to do was put a filter on the top of a jar and screw the lid on and pore &#8730;


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 17, 2011)

Psychild said:


> I just went and tried it....put 3/4 of a jars worth of water in a pot, and simmered it. Then I threw the coffee grinds in and cranked the temp to let them boil for about 2 mins and turned it off. All I needed to do was put a filter on the top of a jar and screw the lid on and pore &#8730;


 Sweet, Hows it taste?


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 17, 2011)

Coffee should be steeped like tea! Agh, in the future in this situation bring water to boil, put in the jar with coffee screw on the filter like your doing allow 3-5 min steep time then pour. Also, you can get a small presspot at target for about $10, same recipe then press the grounds down pour off, enjoy. More mess to clean up than filter/jar but taste is a bit cleaner and once a year or more cost of filter screen mesh replacement.

*Wow, sorry drove into left field there, I am a coffee nerd....


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey HC, I'm not sure what kind of time you found on cloning your C4 x CB. but my clippings sprouted roots in 8 days!! 

another name suggestion....... Fruit Bomb!


----------



## Psychild (Sep 17, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Sweet, Hows it taste?


 Great, honestly I think it was as good if not better than a coffee pot.



colocowboy said:


> Coffee should be steeped like tea! Agh, in the future in this situation bring water to boil, put in the jar with coffee screw on the filter like your doing allow 3-5 min steep time then pour. Also, you can get a small presspot at target for about $10, same recipe then press the grounds down pour off, enjoy. More mess to clean up than filter/jar but taste is a bit cleaner and once a year or more cost of filter screen mesh replacement.
> 
> *Wow, sorry drove into left field there, I am a coffee nerd....


Sounds good, I'm definitely gonna have to try that some time. &#8730;


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 18, 2011)

HC is not feeling the love from his girl. She goes on and on about how much she loves me but actions speak louder than words. Pretty sad lately. I have never gone out on any of my girlfriends in my life but if I get the opportunity I think I might take it


----------



## mr west (Sep 18, 2011)

hey big H, sorry to hear ur sensitivitys are being stretched. Maybe you should show her how to treat ones lover by killing her with kindness and maybe she will sit up and realise how crap a girlfriend shes being? This thred made me make some dowe egberts instant coffee cuz we wasnt sure how long fresh coffee lasts in the fridge, possibly not two years lol. Supping for my brother>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> and a jack the ripper on the step


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi HC and all ...

Bit late on this thread but subb'ed now , hope i can learn a few bits from you lot  

HC hope all is well, my previous ex never showed much affection, after abit is does get you down, i tried talking to her and tried the killing her with kindness trick mr west mentions but in the end it never got repayed ... as hard as it may seem try ya best and if you get no where cut ya loses , theres plenty other women who will go out there way to treat you right if you do the same back ! 

peace n love bro !


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 18, 2011)

Ain't Love Grand Brother Man...Sorry to hear that Bro. 
Stay Up


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 18, 2011)

Dad always said "Opinions and Excuses are like ass holes, everyone has one and they all stink!", since this is a public forum built for the purpose of sharing ass holes.... ahem.... opinions 
As I recall she hasn't always been warm either bro! I wasn't a participating member at the time but I recall reading that she was serving you sideways before also and that you tried parting ways then she started coming undone. Dude, my ex is bi-polar and I am getting flashbacks like a mo-fo right about now. Your lady isn't a gun owner right?! You were listening to Jimmi the other day right?! "Hey Joe"and "Manic Depression", ya heard!? lol

**Forgot to give the all important opinion lol 
Ah crap, you know what to do! Do it the right way though else you will feel bad about it, you know it's true! Those of us who won't go there shouldn't change that position man. That shit sucks though man, I feel for you bro!

take care bro!


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 18, 2011)

keep your head up bro!!! and keep it on straight to... don't let her make ya feel something you're not!!

and just remember, mary jane and your friends here on RIU are here for ya unconditionally!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 18, 2011)

Hey brova! Just dropping in to see how you're doing. Like Stoney said, keep your head up! Everything happens for a reason. You're a great guy, with an obviously big heart-- finding love will be no problem, whatever you decide. Just be true to yourself 

About to go rip the bings... then crawl into bed... then... :::snore::: It's been a long day, and Bobo is exhausted. I'll talk to ya!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 19, 2011)

ah man trouble in paradise eh HC. sorry to hear it bro hopefully it's there's a peak round the corner from the trough fella!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 19, 2011)

mr west said:


> hey big H, sorry to hear ur sensitivitys are being stretched. Maybe you should show her how to treat ones lover by killing her with kindness and maybe she will sit up and realise how crap a girlfriend shes being? This thred made me make some dowe egberts instant coffee cuz we wasnt sure how long fresh coffee lasts in the fridge, possibly not two years lol. Supping for my brother>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> and a jack the ripper on the step


Coffee? COFFEE?? My tea drinking matey from across the pond lol, what with the java....needed a little eyeopener prolly  My wakey bakey bowl this morning is either going crank me up or do me in,,,,Ice cross on top and DOG on the bottom. Only thin missing is a little hash in between.

Believe it or not, I am super nice to her and if I could kill her with kindness I would. Not ; !)



RobbieP said:


> Hi HC and all ...
> 
> Bit late on this thread but subb'ed now , hope i can learn a few bits from you lot
> 
> ...


Spoken like a man who's been there. Good to see you robbie, been quiet here lately but there is usually something going on. Overdue on some pics and an update so I'll get some up later.

Take it easy man



Hemlock said:


> Ain't Love Grand Brother Man...Sorry to hear that Bro.
> Stay Up


Yes hem, soo grand haha. Thanks buddy I will.



colocowboy said:


> Dad always said "Opinions and Excuses are like ass holes, everyone has one and they all stink!", since this is a public forum built for the purpose of sharing ass holes.... ahem.... opinions
> As I recall she hasn't always been warm either bro! I wasn't a participating member at the time but I recall reading that she was serving you sideways before also and that you tried parting ways then she started coming undone. Dude, my ex is bi-polar and I am getting flashbacks like a mo-fo right about now. Your lady isn't a gun owner right?! You were listening to Jimmi the other day right?! "Hey Joe"and "Manic Depression", ya heard!? lol
> 
> **Forgot to give the all important opinion lol
> ...


I think I'm doing it the right way,,,I make an appt to see a shrink and talk to them at least once and then when I off her I can plead insanity lol. Welllll, it was better when Charlie Sheen said it hehe. And as far as her being a gun owner....she's not albeit I have around a dozen firearms around the house. There all locked up except the short barrel pistol grip 12 guage pump which is next to the bed 



stoneyluv said:


> keep your head up bro!!! and keep it on straight to... don't let her make ya feel something you're not!!
> 
> and just remember, mary jane and your friends here on RIU are here for ya unconditionally!!


Like your attitude Stoney and really appreciate your words of encouragement brother.



Bobotrank said:


> Hey brova! Just dropping in to see how you're doing. Like Stoney said, keep your head up! Everything happens for a reason. You're a great guy, with an obviously big heart-- finding love will be no problem, whatever you decide. Just be true to yourself
> 
> About to go rip the bings... then crawl into bed... then... :::snore::: It's been a long day, and Bobo is exhausted. I'll talk to ya!


How's it going brobo? Got a little something going on that I need to have my doc take a look at. Little concerned, I'll tell ya about it later.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> ah man trouble in paradise eh HC. sorry to hear it bro hopefully it's there's a peak round the corner from the trough fella!


Going to shoot for cheeseburgers in paradise instead mate. Rounded the peak ; !)


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 19, 2011)

sorry to hear about everything HC... =/ hopefully everything works out 4 ya... yeaaa me and my girl... well.... now ex-gf have been goin thru tough times too. =/ nothin can ever go as ya plan... theres always a hump sumwhere along the road.... but i always say/think... if u guys are meant for eachother.... things will work out for the best man... good luck man. keep ur head up.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 19, 2011)

Sometimes I f'ing hate the backspace button!
Hope your not hurting man, moreover I hope it's not your back! 
Like Stoney said, your a good dude your bound to have your karma straight. 
puff, puff, pass......


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 19, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> if u guys are meant for eachother.... things will work out for the best man... good luck man. keep ur head up.


This is true, me and my girl been through all sorts of shit in the past, but we've been together over 8 years now, things couldnt be better and we're getting married next month!


----------



## DST (Sep 19, 2011)

Congratulations bru. all the best for the day.


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 19, 2011)

DST said:


> Congratulations bru. all the best for the day.


Thanks mate, first harvest will be a few days after too hehe


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> How's it going brobo? Got a little something going on that I need to have my doc take a look at. Little concerned, I'll tell ya about it later.


oh no! Shoot me a pm and maybe we can find something holistic that can help you out. . . feel better!


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 19, 2011)

so how was the Ice cross and Dog bowl? 
it must have been gooooood!!!!!


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 19, 2011)

HC , do you have any links to info on the C4 and Calizar ?? cant find much anywhere


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 19, 2011)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/database/breeder/Chimera_Seeds/
Im not HC but this will do ya!


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 19, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> http://en.seedfinder.eu/database/breeder/Chimera_Seeds/
> Im not HC but this will do ya!


cheers mate


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 19, 2011)

the uk greek said:


> This is true, me and my girl been through all sorts of shit in the past, but we've been together over 8 years now, things couldnt be better and we're getting married next month!


That's awesome man. Congrats! I'm still a youngin.. me and my gf/ex gf have been 2gether off and on for a lil over 3 yrs now... I feel like if were meant 2 b 2gether... then we'll stay 2gether... good luck with the weddin man!


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 19, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> That's awesome man. Congrats! I'm still a youngin.. me and my gf/ex gf have been 2gether off and on for a lil over 3 yrs now... I feel like if were meant 2 b 2gether... then we'll stay 2gether... good luck with the weddin man!


Thanks mate, and good luck with your girl too.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 19, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> oh no! Shoot me a pm and maybe we can find something holistic that can help you out. . . feel better!


Ok bro I will. I usually opt for the holistic approach too. Even a simple thing like fasting can have HUGE benefits depending on the type and length of the fast to the point where your body will begin auto digest itself (a controlled water or prefferably fresh juice fast, not simply starving yourself to death) with all of the bad stuff in your body being the first to go.



stoneyluv said:


> so how was the Ice cross and Dog bowl?
> it must have been gooooood!!!!!


Wonderful stoney! The Ice cross is a very up high while the dog is more narcotic so there was a bit of a tug of war going on lol. I'm real happy that the buds are so similiar to my old ice cut, not too happy about forgetting to reveg it though cause my kitten pissed on the clone and killed it...even a flush couldn't save it. Plenty of seeds though to pheno search with 



the uk greek said:


> This is true, me and my girl been through all sorts of shit in the past, but we've been together over 8 years now, things couldnt be better and we're getting married next month!


A new chapter in your life mate, congrats and good luck!!



chb444220 said:


> sorry to hear about everything HC... =/ hopefully everything works out 4 ya... yeaaa me and my girl... well.... now ex-gf have been goin thru tough times too. =/ nothin can ever go as ya plan... theres always a hump sumwhere along the road.... but i always say/think... if u guys are meant for eachother.... things will work out for the best man... good luck man. keep ur head up.


Thanks little buddy, we are ok now. I threw her out of the house yesterday,,,didn't last long but at least she got the message not to take me for granted hehe



colocowboy said:


> Sometimes I f'ing hate the backspace button!
> Hope your not hurting man, moreover I hope it's not your back!
> Like Stoney said, your a good dude your bound to have your karma straight.
> puff, puff, pass......
> View attachment 1794359View attachment 1794360


Yes be careful of the back button lol, can turn an hours writing into a blank page as we all know. I try and keep my karma straight man, it's not difficult and it's just the right way. So they scheduled me to see a surgeon btw.



RobbieP said:


> HC , do you have any links to info on the C4 and Calizar ?? cant find much anywhere


What's going on man. Starting on page 25 or 30 there is like 30 pages of description and pictures of the different phenotypes of the Calizhar and C-4

Thanks for picking up the slack bro : !) You pore sugar over your plant before the shot lol?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 19, 2011)

Well my thread has been seriously lacking some bud porn lately so I'm going to rectify that with some shots of my Calizhar x CB. I'd like to wait until they are done but at 7 weeks they have close to 2 to go. There are 3 or 4 phenotypes with only one being green, the others are different shades of purple. Right lol more colored strains in the cave. They have the signature frost from both parents and even with them having been grown from seed there are some beefy buggers in there


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 19, 2011)

Calizhar x Caseyband at 7 wks...couple of green phenos and a couple of purple phenos. These were put into flower 10 days after breaking soil.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 19, 2011)

More shots of the different phenotypes....







Full size lighter


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 19, 2011)

Noyce, now that's what I'm talkin' bout!
Those are sexy bitches there! Damn, I forgot how sexy those were! Always something beautiful about drop up in here. Which was the more orangey one?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 19, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Noyce, now that's what I'm talkin' bout!
> Those are sexy bitches there! Damn, I forgot how sexy those were! Always something beautiful about drop up in here. Which was the more orangey one?


This is the pheno that is almost the same as the Calizhar with fast growing hard buds and smells just like the zhar...oranges. The others smell like candy!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 19, 2011)

those grow real nice n terminal by the looks of it...real nice mang!


----------



## Psychild (Sep 19, 2011)

What's your favorite Pheno HC? I just had a Zhar pop and is at 3 days old  first plant to get a little time of veg underneath the MH


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 19, 2011)

The precious!



highlanders cave said:


> this is the pheno that is almost the same as the calizhar with fast growing hard buds and smells just like the zhar...oranges. The others smell like candy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 20, 2011)

status quo has been resumed eh! looking dank as per usual HC maybe you should specialise in purps man you have so many different ones haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> those grow real nice n terminal by the looks of it...real nice mang!


Yeah don't they lol. Straight up with zero branching,,,little bit of veg time and a pinch or two is going to be needed to get any cuttings off of these beauties. I might reveg a couple but it's hard to tell with out smoking a bunch. They all have a lot of frost and the smell is off the charts like along the lines of my BB, I'll prolly just reveg the heaviest one as this is going to be a commercial strain. I have 5 straight up Calizhars that are at day 36 and the buds are huge and rock hard already, they will come down at between 7 and 7.5 wks.



Psychild said:


> What's your favorite Pheno HC? I just had a Zhar pop and is at 3 days old  first plant to get a little time of veg underneath the MH


This is the maiden run Psychild but I should be able to let you know in a couple of weeks, I'll post more pics as they near the finish line and you will get a chance to see the different phenos. Right now I have my eye on a green one that is not as pretty as the other ones but looks like it could be a sleeperas far as potency.



colocowboy said:


> The precious!


Haha I'll show you a pic of the precious,,,,if yall think plants frost up at a foot and a half underneath a 1k you should see what 6-8 inches under the 400 does. I have a few DOGs in the Anne Frank closet along with the 14 zhar crosses and they are white! I'll try and get up some good pics of them later on.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> status quo has been resumed eh! looking dank as per usual HC maybe you should specialise in purps man you have so many different ones haha


It's good to have a specialty eh . It's frustrating as shit though because photos don't do the dankness justice. Eventually I'll stumble upon the right combination and they will come out the way I want, right bt ; !)


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 20, 2011)

It's the camera, even the very best point and clicks can't really focus properly in macro. Use a solid color backdrop and set up side lighting like cfl with a white sheet to take away glare. This way your flash doesn't go off to glare off the trichs and the lighting doesn't either. It's glare off the trichs forcing focus to flat colors in the proximity. That's why they like slr cameras for macros, the manual focus, the glare is still glare.

Morning bro!


----------



## DST (Sep 20, 2011)

What the cowboy said^^^.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> It's the camera, even the very best point and clicks can't really focus properly in macro. Use a solid color backdrop and set up side lighting like cfl with a white sheet to take away glare. This way your flash doesn't go off to glare off the trichs and the lighting doesn't either. It's glare off the trichs forcing focus to flat colors in the proximity. That's why they like slr cameras for macros, the manual focus, the glare is still glare.
> 
> Morning bro!


Cool cowboy I'll give it a whirl,,,where would the white sheet go? Behind you or on the sides or both. I could set up a little photo tent lol. My chick and I are going grocery shopping in a few and then she's back up to the horse barn while I make lunch lol. Shepards Pie is one of her fav so I think I'll make that. Gee I'm so nice hehe. Temps are in the 40s at night and 50 and 60s during the day, feels good to me. 

I'm going to take a quick pic of the Ice cross I'm smoking before I head out....this stuff is just like it's mother only without the same taste,,,a hit or so and you forget about smoking any more


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2011)

Just like it's mother fluffy, froosty and fire!

Ice x Caseyband...


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 20, 2011)

Nothin wrong with a little bit of fluff. I bet she tastes great! What she taste like anyway? 

Do you cure your outdoors? If so...how? I had a problem with mold lost 5/8 a lb one year. I cured aggressively like i do my indoors. Anyone, please feel free to answer.

edit: i didnt see all the cal x cb down below. right on man props!! i was sure to save a few images for reference.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Nothin wrong with a little bit of fluff. I bet she tastes great! What she taste like anyway?
> 
> Do you cure your outdoors? If so...how? I had a problem with mold lost 5/8 a lb one year. I cured aggressively like i do my indoors. Anyone, please feel free to answer.
> 
> edit: i didnt see all the cal x cb down below. right on man props!! i was sure to save a few images for reference.


What's going on aev, got your pm bro. Nice job catching up with her 

The taste of this girl is nothing to right home about yet but she's not finished and I'm sure I can find a stinky male to use to improve upon it


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> What's going on aev, got your pm bro. Nice job catching up with her
> 
> The taste of this girl is nothing to right home about yet but she's not finished and I'm sure I can find a stinky male to use to improve upon it


 Yea i hear ya....I'm waiting for that perfect plant that has everything ya know. It seems a great plant always lacks something, from taste to potency or something.....any suggestions? Bubba kush is the closest i can get, although yield is low as fuck. 

What about curing outdoors?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 20, 2011)

i cure all my weed...outdoors and indoors alike


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 20, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i cure all my weed...outdoors and indoors alike


 Well i do a three day dry on my indoors. Put em in jars and moisture comes back...they sit out and i do it again and again till they are able to sit in jars. I judge from moisture content. I keep em moist for at least 3 weeks. Then i begin smokin on it and they dry out completely. 

When i tried this with my outdoors....i lost over a half of a pound. How aggressive do you go with good results?


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 20, 2011)

I am coming to the conclusion that the grail is the journey more than the destination, there is so much to experience! The best one is the one you don't have or can't get, you know?! 
Your journey seems pretty nice eav, keep doing what your doing it certainly isn't bad! 

Man there was one back in the day, the dude called it skunk cabbage. That shit was ripper and was unique flavor, only had it once and never seen anything like it otherwise. Keep looking man, your journey is good! 

Sup there HC, how you?
Hope all is well!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2011)

Doing pretty good man, thanks. Having a couple of apple cider doughnuts and some coffee and about to take down the sativa dog. Just snapped these pics.

The Beast at 12.5 weeks, timberrrrrrr,,,,,,,,,


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 20, 2011)

That's a damn big dog you have there!!! that thing should chase those cats right out of your house!!!!!!!! hahahaha sorry, i know you like cats.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 20, 2011)

Very nice, nice bud structure!
Oh, sorry, forgot to put an answer to your question in the last post too. The white sheet can go just over the light source to dampen the light and make it softer. you can use those reflectors like you would use in the shop with a clip on and put the sheet over it like a sheet condom or something. You could use like a cheese cloth or a pillowcase (** I just read where someone used sheets of paper and even things like lace for shadow effects). The idea is just to make the light a non glare source. 
What are the differences like between the DOG indica/sativa phenos? Other than the obvious visual lol


----------



## Psychild (Sep 20, 2011)

Do you have a picture of her when you put her into flower?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 20, 2011)

you made me hungry and thirsty...thanks Caveman lol

that dog looks fuckin mental!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> That's a damn big dog you have there!!! that thing should chase those cats right out of your house!!!!!!!! hahahaha sorry, i know you like cats.


What's going on stoney! Yeah they are a little out of place with the rest of the plants in there....everyone else averages about 2.5 ft or so, the beasts go a good four ft lol.

Watching the movie Taken right now. Funny, I had my daughter watch that movie last summer before she left for Morracco and I had Scandie baby watch it this summer before she toured Europe lol.




colocowboy said:


> Very nice, nice bud structure!
> Oh, sorry, forgot to put an answer to your question in the last post too. The white sheet can go just over the light source to dampen the light and make it softer. you can use those reflectors like you would use in the shop with a clip on and put the sheet over it like a sheet condom or something. You could use like a cheese cloth or a pillowcase (** I just read where someone used sheets of paper and even things like lace for shadow effects). The idea is just to make the light a non glare source.
> What are the differences like between the DOG indica/sativa phenos? Other than the obvious visual lol


Well I haven't smoked too much of the beast, a little earlier in the summer on the initial dog run but that's it... she has a very very faint smell of burnt rubber where as the indica version stinks to high heaven. Good potency too but I'll have to smoke more of it to give a better report. I debated whether or not to keep it around because she grows so tall and takes so long but there is a clone in the veg room to keep those genetics alive for at least a few more runs lol. I'll have a better idea once I smoke it for a while. I have asked D about it several times but never got an answer


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 20, 2011)

great movie!!!! that dude just goes ape shit on those guys! I love his calm demeanor throughout killing everybody!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 20, 2011)

Interesting! 
Seems like the indica pheno is the shit if the taste and effect are on point and you don't have to wait the extra time. Of course that depends on the yield but a mismatched canopy is hell right. 

That is a good movie, ever see hostel?


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 1796932View attachment 1796931


Bumpidy! WOOF WOOF!


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

Weird, looks nothing like any other DOG I have seen HC (I think you already asked me if I had seen a sativa dom pheno, soz, forgot to answer). What's the smell like in comparison? Lovely long cola as well which is a bit unusual as they are normally nuggets. Very interesting lad. Peace, DST


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 21, 2011)

yeaaa that dog really is a beast! its the great dane of dogs. hahahaha. looks like it'll b a nice yeilder. those calizahr x casey bands look awesome man!! wow... ur new crosses sure do seem to put out alotta color... i mean stoneys got a purple male... my BSB x CB is purple... C-Loves BSB x CB is purple.. quite a few of ur Zahrs x CB are purple... =) keep up the great work man. still no sex on the flojas yet? man... they really do not wanna open their legs 4 ya huh?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Doing pretty good man, thanks. Having a couple of apple cider doughnuts and some coffee and about to take down the sativa dog. Just snapped these pics.
> 
> The Beast at 12.5 weeks, timberrrrrrr,,,,,,,,,
> 
> ...


 woah those are some big dogs man. 

fetch a knife and fork dinner is served! weirdly i have the same plate in the office. hows the trichs on that thing man. looks to be quite a few hairs still yet to turn?


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 21, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa that dog really is a beast! its the great dane of dogs. hahahaha. looks like it'll b a nice yeilder. those calizahr x casey bands look awesome man!! wow... ur new crosses sure do seem to put out alotta color... i mean stoneys got a purple male... my BSB x CB is purple... C-Loves BSB x CB is purple.. quite a few of ur Zahrs x CB are purple... =) keep up the great work man. still no sex on the flojas yet? man... they really do not wanna open their legs 4 ya huh?


 Hemlock's BSBxCB is purple...I think thats a trend?


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Hemlock's BSBxCB is purple...I think thats a trend?


wow.... lol. i thought i gopt sum rare trait or sumthin. but i guess not. lol. its a very nice shade of purple as well.. wow HC. got the color breeding down pretty nicely! and with BOG genes in there. the potency should be great as well!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> great movie!!!! that dude just goes ape shit on those guys! I love his calm demeanor throughout killing everybody!


Ha I have seen that movie so many times, I guess it's one of those you watch more than once and still enjoy. And that shit with those Albanian fuks really happens too, I don't believe in hell per se, but those heartless bastards would have a first class ticket straight to.



colocowboy said:


> Interesting!
> Seems like the indica pheno is the shit if the taste and effect are on point and you don't have to wait the extra time. Of course that depends on the yield but a mismatched canopy is hell right.
> 
> That is a good movie, ever see hostel?


Especially with me being an indica guy lol. My Ice cross is a more sativa high and it took me a couple of days to get used to it but seriously, a couple of rips of the Ice x Caseyband or Artic Express or whatever it ends up being called and you forget all about smoking anymore of it,,,the ice did the same thing : !).

I liked Hostel too,,,,,a few years ago we tried getting one of the guys who worked for me to watch it before he backpacked and biked around Europe,,,but he wouldn't hehe.



Bobotrank said:


> Bumpidy! WOOF WOOF!


Top of the mornin mango! Thanks for the bump and also for the advice the other day. I'll have to hit you up and let you know whats up. But since we don't know yet I'll just tell you here, not sure what's going on lol. I have an appt with a surgeon in 3 wks and am on antibiotics for now. 

Have a nice stoney day bobo my friend!



DST said:


> Weird, looks nothing like any other DOG I have seen HC (I think you already asked me if I had seen a sativa dom pheno, soz, forgot to answer). What's the smell like in comparison? Lovely long cola as well which is a bit unusual as they are normally nuggets. Very interesting lad. Peace, DST


D I don't know how your outdoor mj plants can look so good with the weather you folk seem to get in the Dam. Must be the magic touch ; !) The smell is very very faint but I guess it's along the same lines as the burnt rubber of it's indie sister.....I was just wondering if their was anything in it's lineage that looked like her.

Have a great day brother!



chb444220 said:


> yeaaa that dog really is a beast! its the great dane of dogs. hahahaha. looks like it'll b a nice yeilder. those calizahr x casey bands look awesome man!! wow... ur new crosses sure do seem to put out alotta color... i mean stoneys got a purple male... my BSB x CB is purple... C-Loves BSB x CB is purple.. quite a few of ur Zahrs x CB are purple... =) keep up the great work man. still no sex on the flojas yet? man... they really do not wanna open their legs 4 ya huh?


The Great Dane of dogs haha, I like it! Wild with all the colors huh, certainly wasn't planned lol, I must have a good half dozen nice colored strains now hehe. The Flojas are showing preflowers but I'm usually wrong when I try and guess when their parts are so small,,,but if I had to guess I would say we might want to be crossing our fingers that there is a male in there.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> woah those are some big dogs man.
> 
> fetch a knife and fork dinner is served! weirdly i have the same plate in the office. hows the trichs on that thing man. looks to be quite a few hairs still yet to turn?


That's very weird, exact same plate lol?? She has been on mostly water the second have of her life and the leaves are still green but I have checked the trics and a week ago they were mostly cloudy with some clears still but a couple of days ago it had changed to cloudy with some ambers. Figured I should go with the trics in this girl and not the pistils like I usually do 



Hemlock said:


> Hemlock's BSBxCB is purple...I think thats a trend?


I'm thinking. How's it going hem, good I hope. All that shit behind you that went down a few weeks ago?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2011)

Alright now! I tell ya this bowl is hard to finish lol.

I think before I rock out and get to work I'll see if I can get a good shot of one of the dogs from clone that are in the anne frank closet with the zhar crosses. Six inches under the 400 tends to add a couple more trics ; !)


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 21, 2011)

Yepper, as a longstanding sativa man your right on point just checking the trichs. Many will just continue to tail indefinitely. 

Oh man, you will never guess what I found in my babies, there were only a few but I will have to make some adjustments to the site for next year......
caterpillers, there were a couple nugs that had a "rotten spot" I was like nooooo the rain, not the rot.... then I excavated a bit for some quick surgery and low and behold the little buggers are feasting on my hard work, 3 of em was all but still. I wouldn't mind sharing a bit but gosh, they could go for the shwagg, jeez. 

Well broski, did they tell you to put a heating pad on it? I tried to recant my similar adventure from last year but your inbox was full. I suppose I could just say it, but as you can imagine why I am reluctant 

damn, gotta run be back in a bit


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> wow.... lol. i thought i gopt sum rare trait or sumthin. but i guess not. lol. its a very nice shade of purple as well.. wow HC. got the color breeding down pretty nicely! and with BOG genes in there. the potency should be great as well!


Good point! I should look for a special male bsb to roll with bogs genes


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 21, 2011)

*How's it going hem, good I hope. All that shit behind you that went down a few weeks ago?

Well I just shut the place down and lettin it cool off.... 
*


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2011)

Like I just told westy, my guard cats 



View attachment 1797879


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2011)

I think I'll put this in the white catagory in Chris' thread

DOG Kush (Headband pheno) day 52. Two day veg from clone


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 21, 2011)

Holy shit! That is just beautiful, is it terminal by nature also? I know you kinda prefer ones you have to "pinch" for cuts. I like your pots, what is that about 2 galon/8 liter'ish? 
Impressed as usual bro!


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

Calyxes that look the size of artichoke leaves, classic DOG, HC. Re the Q about the sativa thing, I don't think so, but then a phenotype is a gen plus an envrionment. So maybe the line just had that trait in and enjoyed the tall growth you gave it which brought that side out more....if that's even possible. Blabber blabber blabber, laters dude, D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 21, 2011)

woah she's a puuurdy one, frosty silver sheen like the rest of the dog pheno's. looks ace buddy


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 21, 2011)

Remember, gamete pairs include genotypes for all the ancestry of a cross. Even ones that rarely express them selves, there may be something to it in terms of "specialness". How are the trichs and how long has it gone for? If the yield is superior you may want to reintroduce these genes to your gene pool or begin a new project! Which of course is just what you need.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 21, 2011)

BSBxCB its purple but ya can't see it in the pic


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 21, 2011)

wow HC, that is a very frosty plant!!!!! that first pic is some of your best photography work also!!!!!!

looks like cowboy's tips helped ya in the camera dept!!!!

great work, keep em comin!!!!!!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 21, 2011)

Man that outdoors dog is a gem. Good news, the pistils on my outdoors are reemerging. This should plump em up a bit more. Bk and blue dream are just about ready. Hows your day goin?


----------



## Psychild (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow.....Both of those plants look ridiculous! I can't wait till my BSB grows out


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Holy shit! That is just beautiful, is it terminal by nature also? I know you kinda prefer ones you have to "pinch" for cuts. I like your pots, what is that about 2 galon/8 liter'ish?
> Impressed as usual bro!


Hey man! Nah, remember those were only 2 day veg from clone. I have the 1.75 gal rosepots that I use all the time, got about 40 of those and there is rarely any empty ones sitting around hehe, but those are little 5" sq containers that hold close to a half gal of soil. Perfect size for a sog, I fit 25 of those under the 400 in a 5 sq ft space.

The DOG grows straight up with zero branch except for the very bottom....I grow them either 2 or 3 colas. Out of seven DOGs that are in the big flower room now I could only get 6 cuttings off them! I suppose I could always make a mum but I would rather not, right now everything is fine....they are fast rooters along with the CB and the numbers are fine. 12 Days in the chamber with only ambient lighting, don't use a light above the cloning chamber anymore and that's fast enough for me.




DST said:


> Calyxes that look the size of artichoke leaves, classic DOG, HC. Re the Q about the sativa thing, I don't think so, but then a phenotype is a gen plus an envrionment. So maybe the line just had that trait in and enjoyed the tall growth you gave it which brought that side out more....if that's even possible. Blabber blabber blabber, laters dude, D


Thanks D 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> woah she's a puuurdy one, frosty silver sheen like the rest of the dog pheno's. looks ace buddy


Hey buddy! Yeah the classic dog look huh! She's looking mighty tasty, think I'll be checking the trics,,,,stuff seems to finish just a little quicker in those little pots. You still trimming your harvest?



colocowboy said:


> Remember, gamete pairs include genotypes for all the ancestry of a cross. Even ones that rarely express them selves, there may be something to it in terms of "specialness". How are the trichs and how long has it gone for? If the yield is superior you may want to reintroduce these genes to your gene pool or begin a new project! Which of course is just what you need.


Exactly haha JUST what I need. Ill keep it along untill I form a better decision on the smoke but she be bucking the odds with her height, shoots up to 4' easy and I was looking at the average height of my other girls and it's like around 2".I took this one to 12.5 wks and the trics were all cloudy with a few ambers


stoneyluv said:


> wow HC, that is a very frosty plant!!!!! that first pic is some of your best photography work also!!!!!!
> 
> looks like cowboy's tips helped ya in the camera dept!!!!
> 
> great work, keep em comin!!!!!!!!


Thanks man that makes me feel good! I take like 20 pics and then pic the best few, (unlike chris who takes 20 pics and posts 20 pics ; ), little frustrating sometimes to get great shots lol. I should be able to get them how I want pretty soon. Wow did that even make sense?? It did in my head lol pretty stoned and listening to Robin Trower before I run up to the hydro store 

Later man


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 21, 2011)

one other photography tip... it sounds silly, but it makes a difference... tuck your elbows into your chest when you take the photo. it is a lot more steady than holding it up in free air. especially for the shaky coffee drinkers out there.hahaha

BTW, not sure if you saw, but Chris posted up *128* pics this morning!!!!! hahaha 
Chris, I now understand why you didn't have time!!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 21, 2011)

You know stoney, I wish this was all it took to steady my self. I have been an artist as a hobby most my life, never had a problem with the shakes or anything but damned if I can't hold a camera still. It's like my internal balance is a gyroscope, good and sturdy but has a bit of resonance. lol Maybe that's why when you get really old you start to wobble, lol
Looking at some monopods and tripods as I doub't this will get better and I really am trying to get better personally too!


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 21, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> You know stoney, I wish this was all it took to steady my self. I have been an artist as a hobby most my life, never had a problem with the shakes or anything but damned if I can't hold a camera still. It's like my internal balance is a gyroscope, good and sturdy but has a bit of resonance. lol Maybe that's why when you get really old you start to wobble, lol
> Looking at some monopods and tripods as I doub't this will get better and I really am trying to get better personally too!



I can tell already that I'm gonna be one of those old wobblers!!!! ahhh the joys of getting old. hahahaha 

I bought one of the cheap tripods from the dollar tree. it only stands a few inches high, not good for plant shots but for $1 it works great for taking bud shots after a harvest! I would like a to have a nice quality one though. they fold up and I could leave it right next to the plants. one day i'll find one at a yard sale or something...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 21, 2011)

haha me to, my hands have mini old man siezures to LOL


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

I have a picture of a very small old mad with sore hands now, shame. I am getting what feels like arthritic pains in my left hand now, I have arthritis in my left knee already so looks like I have another built in weather barometer on the way.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 21, 2011)

Ha ha hahahahah ain't it grand fellas, growing old and falling apart!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> one other photography tip... it sounds silly, but it makes a difference... tuck your elbows into your chest when you take the photo. it is a lot more steady than holding it up in free air. especially for the shaky coffee drinkers out there.hahaha
> 
> BTW, not sure if you saw, but Chris posted up *128* pics this morning!!!!! hahaha
> Chris, I now understand why you didn't have time!!!!





colocowboy said:


> You know stoney, I wish this was all it took to steady my self. I have been an artist as a hobby most my life, never had a problem with the shakes or anything but damned if I can't hold a camera still. It's like my internal balance is a gyroscope, good and sturdy but has a bit of resonance. lol Maybe that's why when you get really old you start to wobble, lol
> Looking at some monopods and tripods as I doub't this will get better and I really am trying to get better personally too!


No I haven't looked at Chris' thread yet but that's too funny!! 128?????

Hey Radio shack has an ok telescoping tripod up to 48" for 15 bucks,,,nice for the macros.

Soo hot head that I am didn't I get into an argument with my new neighbor this afternoon lol They just moved in, unfortunately when my grandparents died I got the house (well that's not unfortunate) and my brother gort the land. While I'm sitting cozy in my home he lost his shirt on the land with the housing market crash,,,see he had to buy the land but I didn't have to buy the house ; ). Well anyways the land was bought up and is in the process of being developed by someone else,,,I sit on my porch and watch the houses being built on what was our land  I get home a little while ago and the new neighbor (who is fucking 50 yds downwind of me) this cueball looking prick with ears ex military built like a brick shithouse has mowed about 10 ft of my land to give his little shit kids more room to play on their swingset. Well I could not just say nothing, that's just not me, and when I approached him about it he got defensive and said he was going to involve his lawyer lmfao, I looked at him and said it doesnt take a genious to draw a line between 2 points, as the new pins are clearly marked and visible. I am noone to fuck with, wicked hothead if need be. Well after some more going back and forth the fucker walked away with his tail between his legs, his wife comes home a little later (an ex Miss this state) and I see them looking at the line and talking and apparently she made him come over and apologize lol

I know I broke a growers rule about being nice to your neighbors so I don't need top be reminded


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 21, 2011)

cervantes says lol
**hahahahahahah
bwahahahahahahahaha 

ahem, I needed a good laugh. I can just picture you loosing it about the property line. 
Got to stand your ground, next thing you know a fence goes up and they stole part of your yard. If no one says anything nothing becomes of it. Some people just can't see out their bubble.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2011)

No that's my rule, your buddy jorge must have gotten it from me hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2011)

Haven't seen a live mite in quite a while and I suppose if I want to keep it that way they need their fourth scheduled dose,,,,so far no complaints with the Azamax, no burnt pistils and no live mites. And let me tell ya it's getting to be a jungle in there, if you don't here from me I'm prolly lost


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2011)

Lordy lordy lordy didn't I just get a sweet package from the fairy! Got to go spray now but awesome man,,,must of been the smile you gave the driver when you caught up to her


----------



## DST (Sep 21, 2011)

Ow lord HC, I bet that is freaking hard, watching gaffs being built a stones throw from your yard. That's one thing I hate about The Netherlands, it is one of the most densele populated countries in the world, and sometimes you cannae fart in privacy, ffs. Although, keeping on the old tip, if I feel like I need to fart I tend to run for the toilet, lol.

Sounds like the wife is a bit of sauce though, perhaps make the view slightly better


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 21, 2011)

roflmao
hahahahhahahah, holy crap..... no pun intended.....
My worst issue is I can't ever seem to finish taking a whiz, right when I think I'm done it starts back up again. It has to do with a narrow urethra or some such. Completely annoying!
**Man if I had your problem I would have to wear the depends, everything fills me with air. I feel like a forkin loose balloon half the time. lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 21, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> roflmao
> hahahahhahahah, holy crap..... no pun intended.....
> My worst issue is I can't ever seem to finish taking a whiz, right when I think I'm done it starts back up again. It has to do with a narrow urethra or some such. Completely annoying!
> **Man if I had your problem I would have to wear the depends, everything fills me with air. I feel like a forkin loose balloon half the time. lol



you guys are fuckin funny!!!!! 

I rememeber a long time ago I asked an old guy, what is the worst thing about getting old? he said, you can never trust a fart! hahahahahaha some things you just never forget!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 21, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> you guys are fuckin funny!!!!!
> 
> I rememeber a long time ago I asked an old guy, what is the worst thing about getting old? he said, you can never trust a fart! hahahahahaha some things you just never forget!!


 lmfao...the middle aged "shart"


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 21, 2011)

Shit just creeps up on you, one minute your young virile and hard (ok maybe just think these things lol) next thing you know you strain your back getting out of bed and have spasms for six months. After your first knee surgery you can detect the rain and as stated you start having "issues". lol 
hahahah
yep, grand!
My dads like, "as bad as you are now, your fucked when you get to be my age." then laughs at me lol
You know what sucks, getting up! I can get my self into just about anything but the creaks, pops and cracks are sometimes scary but always painful then standing all the way up. lol shit I am fucked! lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2011)

Wow thanks cowboy I dunna feel so old now! Havent figured out yet if my chick is keeping me young or making me old before my time 

Glad the spraying is done,,,not a very fun job but I love having no mites!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 21, 2011)

haha women do both to us..they rejuvenate us with sex..then strip our life force with nonsense lol


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 21, 2011)

Oh man, check this out. 
Wanna take a whack at what it is?! lol 
Just had an idea and well, we shall see I suppose.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 21, 2011)

haha is that a DIY trimmer?


----------



## Psychild (Sep 21, 2011)

Haha, that's the funniest thing in the world! I wonder if it works?


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 21, 2011)

Hey brother! Went ta shoot you a pm back but your box was full. Hope you're having yourself a great night. I'll talk to ya


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Like I just told westy, my guard cats
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1797879


wow.. ur kitty is a kitty no more! gettin big now huh? crazy how similar she looks to one of my other cats "Buddy" hes cool shit. he goes outside for the day.. protects our yard.. and comes and sleeps on the doorstep every morning and comes in weneva i leave for work. lol. gonna have to show ya a pic


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> No I haven't looked at Chris' thread yet but that's too funny!! 128?????
> 
> Hey Radio shack has an ok telescoping tripod up to 48" for 15 bucks,,,nice for the macros.
> 
> ...



yeaaaa i went a lil overboard with pics. hahaha. wanted a few pics of each plant soooo.... yeaaa. lol. its funny.. cant picture u bein a hothead... u just seem like such a nice guy... always helpin ppl out with seeds.. and do favors for ppl on here... etc.. lol. im the same way kinda.... im very veyr nice. almos ttoo nice. sum ppl like to take advantage of that.. adn i take a lotta lil things/jabs here adn there... adn then i explode... adn usually just almost black out and fuck shit up... well.. usually ppl. hahahaha. its usually good if theres ppl around soo they can try to pull me off the person. hehehehe. wat an odd couple tho... a prick with ears and armns/legs... and an ex Ms. "state" wonder if they smoke.......?


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 22, 2011)

Big announcement in Hemlock's J


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 22, 2011)

Bobotank...sorry bro I have been meaning to clean that and I did so this morning

Chris.....I would say at least a couple or so of the flojas are going to tell me what they are today, but those bastards must be getting cramped in those little pots lol I'll be potting up the girls and After looking at them a few time with a magnifiying glass there are no pistils showing yet, but the preflowers that are there are looking pretty girly, we really need a boy in here man.

Heading out to Michaels now for some little zippys and then I'm going to get stuff to make my little girl some homemade chicken soup, she's not feeling good and I think my son is coming down with a cold too


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 22, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Big announcement in Hemlock's J


Cool, I'll go look


----------



## ghb (Sep 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Bobotank...sorry bro I have been meaning to clean that and I did so this morning
> 
> Chris.....I would say at least a couple or so of the flojas are going to tell me what they are today, but those bastards must be getting cramped in those little pots lol I'll be potting up the girls and After looking at them a few time with a magnifiying glass there are no pistils showing yet, but the preflowers that are there are looking pretty girly, we really need a boy in here man.
> 
> Heading out to Michaels now for some little zippys and then I'm going to get stuff to make my little girl some homemade chicken soup, she's not feeling good and I think my son is coming down with a cold too


 
chicken soup FTW. if she isn't feeling better after that she may need medical attention


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 22, 2011)

Some new genetics rolled into the cave yesterday that I'm pretty stoked about. Very stoked would be more like it lol. The seed fairy did a great job of suprising me with the strains lol! That was fun, no idea which ones they were going to be 

Master Kush f2
OG Kush x Convict Kush
Bubba Kush x Master Kush
White Berry
BB f2
BJ x BB
Trainwreck x Early Skunk

Anyone else seeing a trend ; ?)


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Some new genetics rolled into the cave yesterday that I'm pretty stoked about. Very stoked would be more like it lol. The seed fairy did a great job of suprising me with the strains lol! That was fun, no idea which ones they were going to be
> 
> Master Kush f2
> OG Kush x Convict Kush
> ...


very nice selection to choose from!!!!!! I just sprouted a couple of the trainwreck x early skunk. mine is crossed with a super silver haze. a little different but I'm still hoping for that sweet skunk to come out!!!!!
only one popped it's leaves so far...

I see that white berry calling out your name....


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 22, 2011)

BTW, for those who wondered if the homemade trimmer was a go. I will probably make an adjustment for trim height (not this year!) but its a winner! This is one happy cowboy, that was an easy mod and the adjustment can be made to the plastic grill (with a belt sander) or one up to piece of sheet aluminum or something. As it is, it's workable just over a similar sized cardboard box. Really its close enough for the girls I know as is  but some fine tuning would make it chingon.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 22, 2011)

fuck yeah! that thing was kickass ..... jus make sure the fan can breathe or th emotor will burn out ... mine fell over one day and died due to lack of air LOL


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 22, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> BTW, for those who wondered if the homemade trimmer was a go. I will probably make an adjustment for trim height (not this year!) but its a winner! This is one happy cowboy, that was an easy mod and the adjustment can be made to the plastic grill (with a belt sander) or one up to piece of sheet aluminum or something. As it is, it's workable just over a similar sized cardboard box. Really its close enough for the girls I know as is  but some fine tuning would make it chingon.


That's great to hear cowboy!! I was just gonna post asking you if ya still had all your fingers?!?!?!? glad that worked out... I'd like to pass your idea on to a fellow RIU'r if that is OK with you?


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 22, 2011)

Oh of course, I thought about making a thread out of it but since it was just an idea and I hadn't yet discovered if I was just too high at the time I left it as just an idea in my homey HC's spot. I figured I wouldn't mind if you guys flamed me out the gate.  lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 22, 2011)

who would flame you for that? its a fuckin masterpiece as far as im concerend


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 22, 2011)

That's some compliment! Thanks Dizzle!


----------



## george8680 (Sep 22, 2011)

HC, I have still received no emails ...... Anyways I was just curious, what is the approximate flowering time for the Black Rose. Also just by the few pics I have seen she looks to be a low-medium yielder, do you agree?

Thanks for your time,
~


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 22, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> very nice selection to choose from!!!!!! I just sprouted a couple of the trainwreck x early skunk. mine is crossed with a super silver haze. a little different but I'm still hoping for that sweet skunk to come out!!!!!
> only one popped it's leaves so far...
> 
> I see that white berry calling out your name....


That's funny you say that about the white berry stoney,,,I've had my eye on that one ever since I first saw it a while back lol


----------



## Psychild (Sep 22, 2011)

Waddup?? Just went and checked on the veg plants....the 2 that I hit with the bug spray are both starting to look good. They hydro plant will end up having 3-5 heads, and the soil plant looks like it's only going to get one lol. I havn't really even thought to put either of them under the MH yet, but will probably start the soil plant tonight. The Calizhar that I planted is growing fast as hell! It gets 12 hours of MH and 12 hours of CFL, and will be a week old tomorrow. I planted a BSB seed, but am still awaiting a pop. My tent and 400w should be here in about a week, and after some major bleaching I'll have the plants and everything setup and ready to go! Gonna be doing some selecting soon. &#8730;


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 22, 2011)

george8680 said:


> HC, I have still received no emails ...... Anyways I was just curious, what is the approximate flowering time for the Black Rose. Also just by the few pics I have seen she looks to be a low-medium yielder, do you agree?
> 
> Thanks for your time,
> ~


The Black Rose is done at 8-8.5 wks and your right, that's pretty much what I would say she was...a low-medium yielder. I have a bunch of them that are just about ready to flower,,,waiting to see who the best breeding prospects are, appears to be 2 different colored phenotypes, a blood red and a Barney purple! Seeds will be ready a week or so after Thanksgiving 

I'll have to set up an email account to use to touch base with you, I'll hit you up tomorrow. Later man


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 22, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Waddup?? Just went and checked on the veg plants....the 2 that I hit with the bug spray are both starting to look good. They hydro plant will end up having 3-5 heads, and the soil plant looks like it's only going to get one lol. I havn't really even thought to put either of them under the MH yet, but will probably start the soil plant tonight. The Calizhar that I planted is growing fast as hell! It gets 12 hours of MH and 12 hours of CFL, and will be a week old tomorrow. I planted a BSB seed, but am still awaiting a pop. My tent and 400w should be here in about a week, and after some major bleaching I'll have the plants and everything setup and ready to go! Gonna be doing some selecting soon. &#8730;


Hey Psychild! That sounds awesome man, your rockin and rollin : !) Cool that your bug spray did not harm your plants...I would have to give the azamax that I have been using a two thumbs up, 7.5ml per liter of tap water and I haven't seen a live mite since the first application and they have had 4 so far and plants did not get harmed at all.

Like xmas waiting for your new light and tent I'll bet lol. I'll talk to you bro good luck with it!


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's funny you say that about the white berry stoney,,,I've had my eye on that one ever since I first saw it a while back lol


hahaha I just had a gut feeling about that one, something about the way you typed the name... looked special. hahahaha

have you decided what your gonna name that bud yet? I saw you mention arctic express... I also thought i remember you wanting to stay away from the train innuendos.

how about arctic blast?


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 22, 2011)

Could even walk away from that kind of nomenclature all together
Highlanders Hammer 
Ode to Snowmen
Ice Jockey Tripple Crown
hahahhhah

lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 22, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> hahaha I just had a gut feeling about that one, something about the way you typed the name... looked special. hahahaha
> 
> have you decided what your gonna name that bud yet? I saw you mention arctic express... I also thought i remember you wanting to stay away from the train innuendos.
> 
> how about arctic blast?


Artic Blast is a good one!! And yeah if possible I would like to stay away from the train references. Now wait..that's not the name of a gum or mouth freshener or something is it haha.

Hey speaking of the Artic stuff!! Shmoking the last bowl of it from a half oz that I had and let me tell you, absolutely no shortage of potency that's for sure...stones the shit out of me I like this stuff an awful lot! Going to sampling the Beast DOG next, got an oz or so off of her.

So still haven't decided on a name yet for the Ice x Caseybands, have had a lot of suggestions though. Keep them coming, one of you is going to name a strain that's going to be famous!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 22, 2011)

Way to go cowboy, that was funny 

Highlanders Hammer certainly fits the bill!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 22, 2011)

fruity pebblecicle


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 22, 2011)

cold fusion


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 22, 2011)

Now that's what I'm talking about, droppin' some bombs now!


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 22, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Now that's what I'm talking about, droppin' some bombs now!


I really like highlanders hammer.... HH would fit on a popsicle stick rather nicely...


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 22, 2011)

Hammer on!!!!!!!


----------



## ghb (Sep 22, 2011)

brainfreeze with the ice and the headband and all


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 22, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> fruity pebblecicle


The original Ice cut was nicknamed Fruity Pebbles lol



stoneyluv said:


> cold fusion


interesting!



Bobotrank said:


> Hammer on!!!!!!!


You got it!!



ghb said:


> brainfreeze with the ice and the headband and all


Yeah I have had that problem for the past week hehe


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Some new genetics rolled into the cave yesterday that I'm pretty stoked about. Very stoked would be more like it lol. The seed fairy did a great job of suprising me with the strains lol! That was fun, no idea which ones they were going to be
> 
> Master Kush f2
> OG Kush x Convict Kush
> ...


 Man sweet! Those whiteberrys are fem btw. Bomb smoke! Let me know if you have any questions, i should pictures of any strain that i have grown. A few of those haven't been tested. When you poppin em?


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 23, 2011)

yeaaa i was thinking whiteberry is a good strain to start HC. also the Bastard Bubba f2's... =) that indica pheno i got was bombbbbbb!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 23, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> yeaaa i was thinking whiteberry is a good strain to start HC. also the Bastard Bubba f2's... =) that indica pheno i got was bombbbbbb!


I'm really undecided and I have plenty of clones for all my runs for the next few months and I have some of my own breeding projects that I want to work on. Ill grow one or two out this winter and a couple in the spring. I think those two that you mentioned will be the first ones to grow out, thanks for the suggestion ; !)

Gotta split and go bring Bam Bam down to get snipped. Smoking the Beast sativa dog pheno and with no taste and no smell really I am going to bin the remaining clone. The high is not as strong as the Artic stuff, seriously one bowl last night of the Ice cross took me almost 3 hours to finish, I'm totally blown away with it


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 23, 2011)

On one hand I think you would get more flavor from a cure, it's really irrelevant because she doesn't match your scheme and workflow. It's an oddball ya, taking it's merry time, who does she think she is?! It was sure kind of you to let her hang out for a while but da bitch got to go! lol
Mornin' HC!
So speaking of weirdo cuts, my heavy duty fruity (that looked like a midget sativa) has sparse ass buds and a totally sativa thc profile. Much euphoria and glowiness but not much behind the eyes and no body at all. Ill try some of that kushage prolly tomorrow morning, really looking forward to that one. What a shocker it turned out to be. 

Man, the Ice project sounds like a killer. Forever bowls are great! 

It's about that time and my trigger finger is getting itchy.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2011)

hey hey 3 hours to finish a bowl is some heavy going gear for a man with your tolerance... i'm amazed the dog had no taste or smell. must be a freak gene. 

good luck with the future breeding works bro


----------



## DST (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey guys, the boys at http://www.seaofseeds.com/ are selling Breeders Boutique stuff!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 23, 2011)

How's it rockin Highlander! All good i hope man. Im going to try work out the time diff. to catch you lol. I trust all's grean n mean! Keep it shaking brother!

cinder's


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2011)

sorry ive been away so long Aitch. Taking a leaf out of mr murphys book, blatent spam

http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 23, 2011)

mr west said:


> sorry ive been away so long Aitch. Taking a leaf out of mr murphys book, blatent spam
> 
> http://www.seaofseeds.com/category.php?cat_url=breeders-boutique


Awesome news godfather!


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2011)

Im gonna buy some lol to see how they come lol


----------



## ColoradoLove (Sep 23, 2011)

Exciting stuff there westy!


----------



## Psychild (Sep 23, 2011)

Definitely gonna have to buy some too....if only I could convert it to $$......might have to order some seeds from you Westy Lol


----------



## mr west (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a very high exchange rate Psychild


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 23, 2011)

If I were you i would start whiteberry and bubba kush x master kush. Hell throw in that OG x convict kush too.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 23, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> If I were you i would start whiteberry and bubba kush x master kush. Hell throw in that OG x convict kush too.


I was planning on running the Whiteberry first, along with another : !) Why do you suggest the bubba x master? 

Well my chick and I had a nice lunch underneath my appple trees, gorgous day! Afterwards we went to pick Bam Bam up my aunts clinic and I'm driving thinking to myself why am I soo spacey and tired and then I realized that it was the crash from the Ice cross bowl that I had a couple of hours earlier that was making me feel that way and it's the same crash that my Ice cut had lol! The stuff sends you for a loop and does not let you down easy!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I was planning on running the Whiteberry first, along with another : !) Why do you suggest the bubba x master?
> 
> Well my chick and I had a nice lunch underneath my appple trees, gorgous day! Afterwards we went to pick Bam Bam up my aunts clinic and I'm driving thinking to myself why am I soo spacey and tired and then I realized that it was the crash from the Ice cross bowl that I had a couple of hours earlier that was making me feel that way and it's the same crash that my Ice cut had lol! The stuff sends you for a loop and does not let you down easy!!


 Lol that sounds like my mendo purp x master kush...I recommend the bk x mk because BK is the best strain ive got...its a fast finisher and it has out "personal stashed" any other strain for quiet a while. It is a definate top shelf. Although the master kush is taggin along. That particular master kush hasnt let me down in any cross. She should bring out yield for the bk. Both are potent and great smokes. The master kush might increase finishing time by a week or so. Bk finishes at 7 weeks most of the time. Plus, i want to see what you come up with. I got two or three goin.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 23, 2011)

bubba kush


master kush (sister)


bubba kush



master kush (sister)



bubba kush


bubba kush


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 23, 2011)

That's a hell of a recommendation! I'll give that one a go then along with wb this fall then, looking forward to it man!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's a hell of a recommendation! I'll give that one a go then along with wb this fall then, looking forward to it man!


Bk is a low yielder tho. The master kush was above average yield. I think they cross will be great. If you get a male, send me some of that pollen.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 23, 2011)

good luck with the flojas mann. hopin u get at least a good male or 2. =/ yeaaa im a lil bummed... found out both of the Lemon Qleaner x CBs are male.... as is the qrazy quake... strike out.. 0 for 3. =/ gotta start a few more strains then since the flowering room will be emptying soooon. the jack herrer and ak and warlock will be comin down this weekend... im really impressed with the jack herrer! wen i do an update. ya gotta cehck out the pics man... frosty as hell.. love the bud structure as well. gotta see if i can get my hands on another clone of this. and try growin it again... this time with no mites!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 23, 2011)

That bubba gave me a chubby lol
I like MK, it's a killer and is a good breeding strain. (a nice male would be a happy day)
Never tried bubba but I haven't ever heard a discouraging word!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 23, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> good luck with the flojas mann. hopin u get at least a good male or 2. =/ yeaaa im a lil bummed... found out both of the Lemon Qleaner x CBs are male.... as is the qrazy quake... strike out.. 0 for 3. =/ gotta start a few more strains then since the flowering room will be emptying soooon. the jack herrer and ak and warlock will be comin down this weekend... im really impressed with the jack herrer! wen i do an update. ya gotta cehck out the pics man... frosty as hell.. love the bud structure as well. gotta see if i can get my hands on another clone of this. and try growin it again... this time with no mites!


You could always reveg the Jack that's coming down

edit but right you want to start from scratch. Be careful, you can have the cleanest room but after a couple of month they may be back. Some sort of maintanence regiment is required.


----------



## Psychild (Sep 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> You could always reveg the Jack that's coming down
> 
> edit but right you want to start from scratch. Be careful, you can have the cleanest room but after a couple of month they may be back. Some sort of maintanence regiment is required.


or re-veg outside, and clone later after a good sm treatment on the donor. &#8730;


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 24, 2011)

hmmmmm. yeaaa o may have to try that. havent ever done a re-veg before. im tryna get a hold of that guy again. see if he can give me another clone. as long as he still has this strain goin around


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 24, 2011)

anyone help me with this ? 

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/469475-can-someone-please-offer-some.html

hope you dont mind me posting this HC , its just there are some very knowledgable ppl in here! If you do mind let me know and ill delete the post


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 24, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> anyone help me with this ?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/469475-can-someone-please-offer-some.html
> 
> hope you dont mind me posting this HC , its just there are some very knowledgable ppl in here! If you do mind let me know and ill delete the post


That's fine man, no problem ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 24, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> hmmmmm. yeaaa o may have to try that. havent ever done a re-veg before. im tryna get a hold of that guy again. see if he can give me another clone. as long as he still has this strain goin around


It's easy, pretty much just putting it in a corner for a month or two with some ambient lighting and forget about it, don't water much at all, after a month or so give a shot N and some good lighting, windows work good. Only a few weeks from then you will see anywhere from 3-10 shoots sprouting up with some funky looking single spinich like leaves. Once they start throwing out normal looking leaves again in a couple of weeks I will clone which of the now numerous tops that I want. It's easy but it takes time and if you can get a clone from the same mother then that would prolly be the way to go. As long as the new clone has never been exposed to mites


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey Highlander, how's thing's man ? Glad to have caught you on Bro.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 24, 2011)

Whats up matey I was just about to log off lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 24, 2011)

Cool, ive only got a wee while online. Still not got my broadband hooked up yet. I should be sorted by next week, and just picking some bean's out for the Chrimbo run. I'll let you away just now and get a catch-up soon man! ' see what's rocking ' 

cgg


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 24, 2011)

You know your welcome to what I have bro


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 24, 2011)

True Gent.

Peace


----------



## Psychild (Sep 24, 2011)

Morning everyone! Smoking a little brickweed, tending to the plants....2 more weeks and I'll start pulling girls out of the flowering closet. My hydro seedling is doing great, as well as the soil one that got burned. 

The Calizhar is growing so big and so fast, I'm gonna give it atleast another week, maybe 2 and an upcan &#8730; 
Had a BSB pop as well, it's got a mutated cotyledon, almost looks like 3 cots, but looks almost like a heart. 

Might need to holla at you on that fan controller thing you put up the other day, debating on getting a 6" or 8" inline fan. My guess is the 8" will be quiter than a 6" with a controller, but if I'm wrong please correct me. 

Hope all is well over on your end......I'm sure there's already been a bowl or 2, as well as a pot or 2 &#8730;


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 24, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Morning everyone! Smoking a little brickweed, tending to the plants....2 more weeks and I'll start pulling girls out of the flowering closet. My hydro seedling is doing great, as well as the soil one that got burned.
> 
> The Calizhar is growing so big and so fast, I'm gonna give it atleast another week, maybe 2 and an upcan &#8730;
> Had a BSB pop as well, it's got a mutated cotyledon, almost looks like 3 cots, but looks almost like a heart.
> ...


I was the one who recommended not putting a controller on your inlines. There was a bit of a debate a few years ago about that and the consences was not to do it and there was a link to the fact that they were not designed to be speed controlled. Better if you can find a way to muffle the sound instead and some sort of ambient or white noise ie an ac or something, as background noise to help muffle the noise coming from your garden.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 24, 2011)

They actually make mufflers now for inline fans... a bit pricey, but one could probably construct something of similar fashion on their own. It's essentially a long, narrow box that is lined with egg crate material, and placed at the end of your exhaust. I'd thought of doing it myself, but I'm only running a 4", so noise isn't as much of an issue.

HC, hope you're feelin' fine this morning. About to go check on the girls and see how they are. C4 is stinkin' up the joint... Did somebody say joint? brb!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 24, 2011)

Sounds nice brotha enjoy  Fortunately noise is not an issue here lol between all of the appliances running up there, ac, dehum, air purifiers and not to mention the fans ; !).


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 24, 2011)

one of your bsb/casey's at day 27 of 12/12



lovely


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 24, 2011)

beautiful, i just up-putted two female BSB caseys and a Female black rose and threw em in 12/12.. hope i can score like you cof.


----------



## Psychild (Sep 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I was the one who recommended not putting a controller on your inlines. There was a bit of a debate a few years ago about that and the consences was not to do it and there was a link to the fact that they were not designed to be speed controlled. Better if you can find a way to muffle the sound instead and some sort of ambient or white noise ie an ac or something, as background noise to help muffle the noise coming from your garden.


 Meh noise probably won't be much of an issue here either, was just trying to think ahead &#8730; I won't worry too much about it then.....do you think a 6" inline fan rated at 420cfm would be enough to cool 2 400w hps lamps? Not gonna have another one for a while, but just a thought.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 24, 2011)

PS. HC. u gotta empty out ur inbox man. soo i can reply. =) hope u like the pics. shes a frosty 1!!!! =D very very frosty! have a nice clone of her too. soo wen the flowering room gets cleaned out and i can start over.. mite free... gonna give her another go for sure!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 24, 2011)

oo yea. another idea for the ice x caseyband......

Brain Freeze
Brain Freezer
Ice Box
Freeze
Dry Ice
Slush
Frozen Glory
Vanilla Ice (Ice Ice Baby.... hahaha)

Edit : these are just crazy names i came up with while i was high.. lol. jsut figured id throw ideas at ya here and there. u taking any suggestions for ur other crosses as well? such as the C-4 x CB and BSB x CB... lemon qleaner x CB etc? just curious.

i kno ur just waitin for a name that u hear and ur just gonna be like yup!!! thats it! thats the name! i think wen u see it/read it/ say it.... youll kno its the name u want.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 24, 2011)

shit mang! thats soem jackoff material Chris LOL ...BTW yur goin solo on the Grape Apollos...i was gonna pop some the pther night but i have no room now  ....use the force Chris!

hey Caveman...empty your inbox bro ...its full of stuff


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 24, 2011)

I got a whole thread of one sided conversations to ole' HC sitting in a continuously growing txt file lol


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 24, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> shit mang! thats soem jackoff material Chris LOL ...BTW yur goin solo on the Grape Apollos...i was gonna pop some the pther night but i have no room now  ....use the force Chris!
> 
> hey Caveman...empty your inbox bro ...its full of stuff


lmao.. jackoff material ehh? thats a compliment right? lol. =p jk. yeaa its a very frosty lady. especially for a purple strain! adn aiight. i will hopefully do them justice man! =) the force is strong with me.. as long as by "the force" you mean being high... hahahaha



colocowboy said:


> I got a whole thread of one sided conversations to ole' HC sitting in a continuously growing txt file lol


hahahahaha. yeaaa he seems to be a pretty busy man! his inbox fills up daily!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 24, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> lmao.. jackoff material ehh? thats a compliment right? lol. =p jk. yeaa its a very frosty lady. especially for a purple strain! adn aiight. i will hopefully do them justice man! =) the force is strong with me.. as long as by "the force" you mean being high... hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahaha. yeaaa he seems to be a pretty busy man! his inbox fills up daily!


lmao of course its a good thang! .....your using the force well! lol


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 24, 2011)

cough, cough, cough.... oh no a disturbance in the force!
puff, puff, pass!
Ah, spread the force!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 24, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> cough, cough, cough.... oh no a disturbance in the force!
> puff, puff, pass!
> Ah, spread the force!


 thats right...never fuck up the rotation of the force lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 24, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> cough, cough, cough.... oh no a disturbance in the force!
> puff, puff, pass!
> Ah, spread the force!


Got it! Puff puff... paaaass  ::while using the force::


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow, timewarp..... wtf just happened it was 4:20 I took a puff and now its 25 minutes later......

**ok, 23 minutes later
The taste of pineapple express was very similar to this kushage pheno. It's really tasty! I don't know that it actually taste like a pineapple really, but its some kind of tropical fruityness. This one is going to be my favorite of the year to date, I can already tell.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 24, 2011)

im smoking Tinmewarp right now..im pretty pasted

i lieked PE to when i smoked it, i found it mangoey to, but i find some cindy mangoey to lol 

im to fucked up righ tnow to making any judgements anyhow...i used alota force today LOL


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice avatar there Dizzle! 
I have wanted to try timewarp the strain, be better than actual timewarps like I was experiencing I would imagine. lol
At least I wasn't late! A little heavy on the force ma'self. lol


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey HC, how's things? cof posted a pic of his BSB X CB and caught my attention pretty quick. So happens that I have 2 wee ones up and vegging and 2 more I just planted the other day. Those along with some other of the Caseyband crosses I got. I think I may have a Romulan going but I can't quite recall. I'm being real tight with those cause I'd like to run those all together and find and good mom and dad to keep them going. Anyway man, I went back a fair way in your thread and I'll have to get back to that. She's a fast one. Before I go though, not sure if you picked a name for that Ice X Caseyband you've got yet but I'd like to throw one your way.

[video=youtube;fTKckmVXKIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fTKckmVXKIA[/video]

Cheers bro and I'll catch up with ya later.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 24, 2011)

plant name: avalanche


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 24, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Nice avatar there Dizzle!
> I have wanted to try timewarp the strain, be better than actual timewarps like I was experiencing I would imagine. lol
> At least I wasn't late! A little heavy on the force ma'self. lol


 thx dude

THB Texada Timewarp is a shitty inddor grow if you have the real cut, its an outdoor strain...but i have the texada timewarp x skunk...real nice indoor grow and its very close to the orig TT in taste and high, you can barely smell or taste the skunk , jus spicey lemon flavor..he has a TT x NL to thats prolly real good, but i got these cuz it more sativa


----------



## george8680 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey HC I know the BR seeds will be available for Thanksgiving, but when will you be starting your grow to produce the seeds? Also how many plants will you be choosing between for breeding?

Thanks for sharing your genetics!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 25, 2011)

The Anne Frank closet gets cleared out today,,,,,14 Calizhar x Caseyband and a couple of DOGs and a couple of CBs. I'll have to count but about 2/3 of the zhar crosses are a real pretty shade of burgandy. They are all very frosty and a couple are very very frosty. Their is no diesel smell that I have found yet, which is great! I have enough of that diesel smell around and still have a fem Headband to pop and another HB cross, both from T. Nope, these smell wonderful, candylike and oranges and they look mouthwatering. 

I was able to post a pic of Don's Smelly Cherry that I have over on the Breeder's Boutique thread that EM started before my attachment manager started acting up. I tried to download a pic that I took last night of the closet but doesn't want to be cooperative. I'll fart around with it later....I'm missing my window of good sun to take some indivdual pics. I hope I can do them justice cause they are as pretty as anything I have grown, quite possibly more.

edit there are 10 Black Rose plants that I have to select from and they are about to show preflowers and will get the trigger pulled within a week or two , those seeds will be ready between Thanksgiving and xmas. Floja seeds as well will be ready then.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 25, 2011)

I know just what you mean about getting carried away in diesel, lol
The Calizahr is mind boggling, I was dismissive when I was first looking at that one. You never said too much about it before, but your description is mouth watering to say the least 
See you are good at it! 
Can't wait to see the pics ya BIG PIMP! 
lol
l8r


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 25, 2011)

I may have to pop a few calizhar x caseybands. =) im pretty sure the seed fairy dropped them off a ehile ago... have 2 double check to make sure tho. but from wat u say. they sound great


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 25, 2011)

it seems like the color in the bsb x cb is coming thru very well. you did da damn thing on hose. especially if they smoke as good as they look. im growing two of them swide by side with blackrose, so i should be able to see what similarities they do/do not have.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 25, 2011)

Calizhar x Caseyband at 8 weeks. I'm super stoked...she's heavier than I thought! Those nugs are solid and the top bud is the size of a hand grenade  She is being bred as a fast finishing commercial strain with loads of flavor and an extra kick from the headband dom CB


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 25, 2011)

woah, those are fat as fuck mang!

red looks sexy on her lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 25, 2011)

ill post a pic of my monster czar cross. i think i found my cash cropper. ill pop the rest soon.


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 25, 2011)

wow HC. lookin fuckin good maneee!!!! =D im checkin thru my seed collection right now! im hopin i have sum of those in there. pretty sure i got sum the 1st seed drop. but i could be wrong. either way man. looks fuckin incredible. you are one hell of a breeder my man. =) THC Line will be blow up with all these badass strains u got comin man


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 25, 2011)

Hey Highlander, mate that's a wicked Strain you've put together there man! I love the ' Pink ' Nug's. Is that rom Temp. control ? Look's like some sweet tasting Fire too ! 
I'm going to have a peek through you'r last few week's page's and see what ive been missing. Look's like allsort's are going on in that cave 
Nice work Bro.

cinder's


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 25, 2011)

Yea man thats what I'm talkin about! 

Did you experience any BSB x CB that were sensitive? I have three seedlings in my 30+ flood table. Three of which are BSB x CB. One is thriving but the other two are just weak and arent growing to par. Any idea what could be causing this? All other seedlings (with the exception of one other strain) are doing great. They must be sensitive to something...im only pushing 500 ppm. Temps are 75. Just curious if anyone has seen this from this stock.


----------



## Kiki007 (Sep 25, 2011)

HC - nice calizhar x caseyband..... Funny - I have seeds of that strain germinating right now - (got them from LAS)..... think they came from you!!  he he


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 25, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> woah, those are fat as fuck mang!
> 
> red looks sexy on her lol


Aren't they man...10 day veg from seed, and they could of used a little more time lol. They were not quite done hulking up either but they had to come down, even still yield is going to be 50% more than I was hoping for. Wet weight x .23 = dry weight for anyone who doesn't know how to calculate their fresh cut harvest.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> ill post a pic of my monster czar cross. i think i found my cash cropper. ill pop the rest soon.


I would like to see it! I'm trimming those right now and getting an opportunity to get an better look and smell and there is not too much diference between them all...3 or 4 leaned more towards the calizhar with smell and looks and yield and the rest were the purple pheno but they all looked almost identical. Post up a shot man!



chb444220 said:


> wow HC. lookin fuckin good maneee!!!! =D im checkin thru my seed collection right now! im hopin i have sum of those in there. pretty sure i got sum the 1st seed drop. but i could be wrong. either way man. looks fuckin incredible. you are one hell of a breeder my man. =) THC Line will be blow up with all these badass strains u got comin man


I had a ton of those seeds and everyone got like 20 or so to spread them around so I'm sure that you did 



Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey Highlander, mate that's a wicked Strain you've put together there man! I love the ' Pink ' Nug's. Is that rom Temp. control ? Look's like some sweet tasting Fire too !
> I'm going to have a peek through you'r last few week's page's and see what ive been missing. Look's like allsort's are going on in that cave
> Nice work Bro.
> 
> cinder's


Almost missed this one too lol, couldn't post pics this morning and after checking a few things updates and settings were fine buttt...apparently all it needed was the ole disk optimzation tweaked. Hope your well and your new one too!



aeviaanah said:


> Yea man thats what I'm talkin about!
> 
> Did you experience any BSB x CB that were sensitive? I have three seedlings in my 30+ flood table. Three of which are BSB x CB. One is thriving but the other two are just weak and arent growing to par. Any idea what could be causing this? All other seedlings (with the exception of one other strain) are doing great. They must be sensitive to something...im only pushing 500 ppm. Temps are 75. Just curious if anyone has seen this from this stock.


The BSB appears to bit sensitive from what I'm seeing in this grow, her leaves are curled in some. The Caseyband is not nute shy at all. CLove, Cof, Chris and Tryna are growing that one out that you have and are almost finished. Maybe they will weigh in about that.



Kiki007 said:


> HC - nice calizhar x caseyband..... Funny - I have seeds of that strain germinating right now - (got them from LAS)..... think they came from you!!  he he


Then las was a good lad and did his job 

Hope your good baby!


----------



## mr west (Sep 25, 2011)

Hubba Hubba HC stunning stuff>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> cheese de seeded. Alls quiet on the female front so ima gonna go bed for few hours b4 feed time. She's a doll and getting more perfect every day.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 25, 2011)

wow those nugs look amazing ! did the pink/purple color show naturally or did you need to use lower temps ?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 25, 2011)

mr west said:


> Hubba Hubba HC stunning stuff>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> cheese de seeded. Alls quiet on the female front so ima gonna go bed for few hours b4 feed time. She's a doll and getting more perfect every day.


That's what I like to hear westy, she sounds like she is a doll glad for ya bro. Enjoy your beddy bye bye joint  Gotta forever bowl of DOG next to me, Return of the King on the tele and ma trimmin in front of me!



RobbieP said:


> wow those nugs look amazing ! did the pink/purple color show naturally or did you need to use lower temps ?


Hey Robbie what's going! Most of my tga strains need lower temps to bring out their colors but all of these crosses of mine that are being tested around here are naturally occurring. I run my flower room on the warm side and it's also warmer in there than I would like at night too. That's going to be changing real quick hehe! I should take some pics of the foliage turning up here. It's absolutely stunning, I never get tired of it!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 25, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> one of your bsb/casey's at day 27 of 12/12
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cof this is absolutely beautiful!! I forgot to comment on this one and Chris's yesterday and I'm glad I caught it again. Fine looking speciman,,,I don't see the Black Rose structure which is good, the bud have big fat pistils just like the BSB but has pops leaves, a 5 leafer hmmm. That's cool nice cross! If you can identify any smells let me know...the black sour bubble smells wonderfully sweet and delicious and the caseyband has the diesel smell. 

Thanks for posting it


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 25, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> View attachment 1804058View attachment 1804059View attachment 1804060View attachment 1804061View attachment 1804062View attachment 1804073
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 25, 2011)

Over 40 years of nicotine have severally damages my ability to give a good description, but I'll give her a pinch tomorrow and see.
It seems that mr jdb (romulan and grape ape/hashberry) had a visit from the local barney fife and lost his entire inventory and has requested our help in helping him get restarted. Please, let's do what we can.

 
cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 25, 2011)

I have plenty of roms and still have the hashberry seeds that you gave me with the original bunch of seeds...I'll help out however I can


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 25, 2011)

Damn stogies!
I smoked for 20 years, been a couple years since I lit up. I can sure understand what your saying COF, tobacco does a number on the smell and taste senses. Sux to hear about your buddy. 

Holy Cow HC, those are some chunky nugs my friend! Got a couple posts set today, damn 15 foot looked high today. I'm thinking I need to get some bigger ladders for the roof. Were talking about adding a 30' x 8' greenhouse to the southern exposure now too  maybe sink a couple geothermal coils in the end where we have to back fill a couple feet anyway. I don't know about that one, haven't messed with geo but I have done the research before for some articles I wrote some years back about green building techniques. 
Nice and busy day eh man?!
l8r bro!


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 25, 2011)

Geothermal sounds like a winner is the intial set-up isn't too expensive.

We appreciate the offer, he just needs a few seeds to get going. I've a couple of his that just need breeding.


cof


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 26, 2011)

all these colors are amazing , i cant wait to grow some red/pink/purple strains ... heres some pics i took of my psycosis last night day 28 of 12/12 under a 250w HPS .... enjoy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 26, 2011)

A late bloomer. She finished up a couple of months ago but just barely threw these two flowers out, maybe I should hit it with some nutes...





A nice spot to relax...


Has pretty much been ruined by miniture pricks with ears...


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice yard, I like your place man! Is that swing set in the yard of your new idiot neighbor?


----------



## curious old fart (Sep 26, 2011)

She looks fairly healthy, except for being insect food.
I just looked and I have some roses in bloom too, but I'm in a warmer environment.


cof


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 26, 2011)

always with the3 frosty pron this thread! props to ya COF and chris that looks absolutely scrumptious. love the hue of the purp to them both. 

and COF, sucks bout the 5-0 and mr jdb. been meaning to send some pips over the pond for a while. i'll holler at the fairy.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 26, 2011)

HC was in your world last weekend, NYC, what a great spot to visit and I stress VISIT..LOL.. Very tired today.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 26, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> HC was in your world last weekend, NYC, what a great spot to visit and I stress VISIT..LOL.. Very tired today.


What's going on hem. That's not my world brother haha, I'm in the boonies where people are friendly and strangers say hello. Quite rural my man


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 26, 2011)

Sup H.C, just got word of another entry to the next run's ever growing list. Some Psyco Suprise lol." I'm looking over my shoulder for the Axe lol "


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 26, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Sup H.C, just got word of another entry to the next run's ever growing list. Some Psyco Suprise lol." I'm looking over my shoulder for the Axe lol "


Not much cinders just taking a bowl break woof woof. Ever growing huh lol?? Just wait a few days . Hope things are good mate!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 26, 2011)

Aye finally getting there haha, that dog hit's the spot eh! K.O my one, i saw you'r lanky Sat. Dom pheno. Looks nice man! is that what's in Da bowl ?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 26, 2011)

No no no. No. Haha that's not a keeper, I have the heavy hitting sour kush pheno. There is a nice pic of it a couple of pages back and also on EM's Breeders Boutique thread. Worth a look if I do say so myself


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 26, 2011)

I checked you'r albums with na joy, but i'll find it. What you think that you'r keeper one would crop ?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey cowboy here's a lil closer shot of the DOGs for you. Another thunder boomer rolling through right now. My BB? I have 2 in flower at about 4 weeks and two cuttings that hit the dirt a couple of days ago. I always keep 1 or 2 of those clones up on the top shelf and take em down every once and a while and grow them out ; !)
> 
> DOGs.....
> 
> ...


That be them ?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 26, 2011)

Ah I'm sorry man, I shouldn't of made you have to hunt around for them. Guess it was like 5 pages back lol.

There are some more of this one on that same page....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 26, 2011)

the resin is phenom! jus layer after layer of sticky icky!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ah I'm sorry man, I shouldn't of made you have to hunt around for them. Guess it was like 5 pages back lol.
> 
> There are some more of this one on that same page....


Looking killer Highlander, great job man! The Caseyband is also a beauty brother! It was'nt too hard to find lol, but damn there's a few different that must have came back to back. You got the cave shakin mate! Love the SOG, great use of space, i'll need to give that a bash!

Hope you'r having a good one 

cgg


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks man I am having a good one! Teeny bit of work on the house this afternoon, coffee and some Dog right now, little mowing later. Yeah the cave is rocking pretty good your right  Just had a harvest yesterday from the closet. There is a good harvest in the other flower room that starts coming down next week and then it's pretty much a harvest a week for the next month or so. Just a little DOG and a couple of little CB are getting chopped tonight, bit of headstash. 

Take it easy man and keep your eye to the sky next week ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 26, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> the resin is phenom! jus layer after layer of sticky icky!


That's a frosty strain anyways diz but seriously anything I grow under the 430 is way more triched out than under the 1k. It runs cool and the light can sit right on top of the canopy like 8" no prob. I used to keep the 1k two feet above the canopy but have been averaging more like a foot and a half and liking the results but the sq footage of the closet is only 5 sq ft. Intense footprint lol. Hey I got a package for you. Time for more coffee! Talk to you later man keep the bar high.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 26, 2011)

You bet bro.

a Harvest a week you say !!! Man you got it dialed mate. Respect to the Cave man! I'm off to dream about Fairy's before i get a sharp wake up from a hungry baby! That Liver's number should wear off by then lol. Enjoy the rest of you'r day, catch you soon.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 26, 2011)

Woof!
Damn dude!
Always nice to see them, I frequently ride down your thread just to look at all the pR*n. It's always a good time


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 26, 2011)

ive never smoked true livers and i have heard mixed reviews , some people say its no where near as strong as the psyco others say its on the same par as the psyco but tastes better ?? opinions ? lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 26, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Woof!
> Damn dude!
> Always nice to see them, I frequently ride down your thread just to look at all the pR*n. It's always a good time


Ah thanks for the compliment! How's it going cowboy.....if it's pr0n ya want I really really REALLY need to take a few pics of the tops off those beauties that I took down last night before I break them up. It's going to break my heart cause no shit those are qtr oz buds and solid. I would absolutely leave them alone if I didn't need them to dry faster....oh well, it's just product. Haha product that I take a lot of pride in!!! I'll take some pics before I break them up tonight, might need the hammer and crowbar though lol. Now where are they I just used them hehe.



RobbieP said:


> ive never smoked true livers and i have heard mixed reviews , some people say its no where near as strong as the psyco others say its on the same par as the psyco but tastes better ?? opinions ? lol


When the uk gents swing through ya might get some opinions, I have never smoked straight up livers so I can't say. I do have a real nice livers dom breeders boutique LCC....it really gives my blueberry a run for it's money as the best smelling strain in my stable (I gave it a good shake this afternoon and of course broke the colas neck. I seem to do that a lot lol. Just gave it a splint and put it in the corner for a day or two ; ). I only have one in flower right now maybe I'll keep it this time as headstash


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 26, 2011)

Man, speaking of the lcc whats the good word? Maybe need to go ahead and let the bird fly. Worry about other horizons, well on the horizon!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's a frosty strain anyways diz but seriously anything I grow under the 430 is way more triched out than under the 1k. It runs cool and the light can sit right on top of the canopy like 8" no prob. I used to keep the 1k two feet above the canopy but have been averaging more like a foot and a half and liking the results but the sq footage of the closet is only 5 sq ft. Intense footprint lol. Hey I got a package for you. Time for more coffee! Talk to you later man keep the bar high.


 Yea but it did look extra frosty tho lol.....my buddy runs a 430 and his look like diamonds to...i was hoping this new lamp i got was gonna be good to me, but i noticed more resin with the other 600 i had before..but my yields are a lil bteer with the Super HPS Hortilux


----------



## ColoradoLove (Sep 26, 2011)

Yo HC whats good? This BSB is looking lovely. Got a Rom going with probably 6 nodes so far too. Just about old enough to flip for sexing! I spread a little HC Gear love to a grower who grows for several chronically ill folks down South. I'll keep you posted how things turn out for her!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 27, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Yo HC whats good? This BSB is looking lovely. Got a Rom going with probably 6 nodes so far too. Just about old enough to flip for sexing! I spread a little HC Gear love to a grower who grows for several chronically ill folks down South. I'll keep you posted how things turn out for her!


It's all good CLove how about you. Real happy that you were able to spread some of my stuff to someone else, I'm thinking some roms prolly went it's one of the top strains for pain, let me know how she likes it. I'm concerned about lack of flavor for this one so any reports from others would be appreciated. That's what it's all about man spread it around. Oh and I have lots of Romulan seeds still ; !)

Sun is streaming in onto the porch and I'm basking in a glow of DOG right now before I garden, take care man!


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 27, 2011)

Morning HC. I had nice walk today. Weather is turning nice during the morning and later evening. 
I must say the C-4 CB are florescent green and white hairs standing at attention and leaves reaching for the light. I'm in like week 4 with these babies and they sure are great. Depending on the yield I get this strain may replace some of my regulars. Thanks again for this GEM.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 27, 2011)

Update time from the cave........

Today is day 3 for the most recent run, all my tga stuff. They vegged a couple of weeks longer than normal waiting for some room to open up, now the veg room is less of a jungle lol. 2 Lemon Qleaners, 2 stinky indie Qleaners and 3 P10s, that should be a flavorful run 

So the 10 Black Rose that are vegging are showing sex so now they wil get numbered and inividualized, soz chris they must of got impatient waiting for the Flojas to show sex lol they were started a couple of weeks later than the flojas too. It appears that there is a taller pheno (which is the one that I'm familier with) and a bushier pheno with tighter nodes that should be a higher yeilder. They will get flipped this week and then I'll watch them for a couple of weeks before I decide which ones I'll run with for the f2s. I'm thinking that the Flojas will get flipped next week.

Ice x Caseyband test grows will be starting soon, going to be looking at different phenotypes and try and pull the best one out of that cross. There is definitly potential there for a real winner! I'll be popping mine at the same time for comparison. Hmm might be room to fit a new cross in here of someone elses,,,,I think I know what too, one that just came in recently from the west coast. I also have a fem Headband and a Hindu Kush seed from T that I want to get in there.

Time to rock out!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 27, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Morning HC. I had nice walk today. Weather is turning nice during the morning and later evening.
> I must say the C-4 CB are florescent green and white hairs standing at attention and leaves reaching for the light. I'm in like week 4 with these babies and they sure are great. Depending on the yield I get this strain may replace some of my regulars. Thanks again for this GEM.


You betcha buddy! Both parents are 8.5 weekers just to let you know. I'm excited to smoke some C-4 it seems like it's been ages lol, I have two of those babies at 6.5 wks right now yum yum


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2011)

Mornin' HC'ster, hows tricks bud!
My sister gave me some kind of Brazilian mini tree, bet you can guess what goes next right?! !(#$*&#(%&@
I'm smart enough to put new additions to the house in quarantine but that was not enough for this deadly P.O.S. 
Man that thing had spider mites, aphids, whiteflies, and some kind of disease that has spread thanks to the farquing insect invasion. Tomatoes - shredded and dead, all of em. Strawberries 75% wiped out, treating with foliar and root zone aquashield (bacteria) and neem oil. Stopped the progression to my herb bed, my catnip has taken a hit and some of my basil. Fortunately spiders are about the only crawley that can thrive around here so the insects were short lived but the damage was done. Caterpillars took their share amongst the ladies so far also. Drag..... Still plenty but you know how it goes. All is well, just have to vent lol
Peace!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 27, 2011)

Was just gonna drop in and say the same thing Hem did. My C4x is looking outta control... so much trichome production-- it's making all the Cheeses jealous! Mine has about 1.5 more weeks til she's done. Massive spear like buds 

Been a busy guy. Hope you're doing well bro, and that everything on the front is good. You been juicing? I'm trying to go vegan... it's hard! 

Alright bro, I'm outta here for the day. Gotta take care of that business stuff  Later!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 27, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Was just gonna drop in and say the same thing Hem did. My C4x is looking outta control... so much trichome production-- it's making all the Cheeses jealous! Mine has about 1.5 more weeks til she's done. Massive spear like buds
> 
> Been a busy guy. Hope you're doing well bro, and that everything on the front is good. You been juicing? I'm trying to go vegan... it's hard!
> 
> Alright bro, I'm outta here for the day. Gotta take care of that business stuff  Later!


now i gotta pop mine.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 27, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> now i gotta pop mine.


 Right ON, you'll be glad ya did T


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 27, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Mornin' HC'ster, hows tricks bud!
> My sister gave me some kind of Brazilian mini tree, bet you can guess what goes next right?! !(#$*&#(%&@
> I'm smart enough to put new additions to the house in quarantine but that was not enough for this deadly P.O.S.
> Man that thing had spider mites, aphids, whiteflies, and some kind of disease that has spread thanks to the farquing insect invasion. Tomatoes - shredded and dead, all of em. Strawberries 75% wiped out, treating with foliar and root zone aquashield (bacteria) and neem oil. Stopped the progression to my herb bed, my catnip has taken a hit and some of my basil. Fortunately spiders are about the only crawley that can thrive around here so the insects were short lived but the damage was done. Caterpillars took their share amongst the ladies so far also. Drag..... Still plenty but you know how it goes. All is well, just have to vent lol
> Peace!


Trics are good brother and you can vent here all you want. Another absolutley beautiful day here in paradise....it would be an indian summer type of day but can't call it that, need to have a frost first lol. Foilage is turning....just damn pretty haha. Afternoon project,,,sister some new wood on to the ends of the roof joist so I can nail my facia back on they are a little soft lol

Have a good one man : !)



Bobotrank said:


> Was just gonna drop in and say the same thing Hem did. My C4x is looking outta control... so much trichome production-- it's making all the Cheeses jealous! Mine has about 1.5 more weeks til she's done. Massive spear like buds
> 
> Been a busy guy. Hope you're doing well bro, and that everything on the front is good. You been juicing? I'm trying to go vegan... it's hard!
> 
> Alright bro, I'm outta here for the day. Gotta take care of that business stuff  Later!


Great to hear bobo and after you said that I realized that all my keepers are resin factories, I was just taking it for granted that everything always was dripping with trics 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> now i gotta pop mine.


Except for T's haha hmmm show me a pic of her sometime....there was one that didn't turn purple and had giant calyxs like an infants finger. I think that one didn't have as much resin as the others and I had 2 of those out of the 14 Calizhar x Caseybands girls. Almost everyone turned purple which was pretty cool. It seems my crosses have their color in their calyxs which is cool, not like my tga gear where the leaves look so purple and pink and pretty but when you trim them up you end up with a green bud still. Green is mean though lol!



Hemlock said:


> Right ON, you'll be glad ya did T


Got your fall jacket out yet hem, I hear it's getting a little nippy hehe

Thanks for the positive vibes my friend have a super day!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 27, 2011)

Whats goin on man? Just woke up...been off work for the last two weeks. I got to rez change today, feed the veg room....what you got goin on?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 27, 2011)

Ah my chick is pulling in here any second to make some lunch for us and then she's off to work. Got a bunch of envelopes and little zippys in front of me right now lol.

Two weeks off from work huh...nice!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ah my chick is pulling in here any second to make some lunch for us and then she's off to work. Got a bunch of envelopes and little zippys in front of me right now lol.
> 
> Two weeks off from work huh...nice!


 Zippys and envelopes? Ut oh....youve done it again. Gettin anything done around the garden?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 27, 2011)

did you get my PM HC ? i was high as a kite last night and cant remember if i sent it or just typed it and forgot hahaha


----------



## ColoradoLove (Sep 27, 2011)

You know some Rom's went her way! So I've decided that I'm gonna run the rest of your gear in groups. Plan is to start 6 at a time (legal limit) then select my best boy and girl and seed run it. No reason to squander these $$ genetics starting singles and killing males. I wish I could just start them all at once!

Envelopes and baggies eh? Whatcha mailing? Stoney was saying some Ice X CB might be happening soon? Sounds incredible!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 27, 2011)

Calizhar x Caseyband pr0n....real happy with the way they turned out the 
beefy beauties! Two oz per sq ft in a sog is certainly within reason with this strain


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 27, 2011)

man, those are some great lookin buds!!! They have great box appeal!!hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 27, 2011)

Box appeal haha! What's going on buddy,,,,,might want to keep your eye to the sky for the next day or two ; !)


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 27, 2011)

Sweeeeeeet!!!!

have you smoked the Calizhar x Caseyband yet?... sorry man, you have so many.... i lose track sometimes!!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 27, 2011)

Mm, mmm, mmmm, damn dude! Got me doing the pee pee dance on those! roflmao


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 27, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Got me doing the pee pee dance on those! roflmao


hahahahahahahahahahahsahaahhahaha


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 27, 2011)

lmfao...weed is like pussy in alota ways, gets a guy all excited LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 27, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> Sweeeeeeet!!!!
> 
> have you smoked the Calizhar x Caseyband yet?... sorry man, you have so many.... i lose track sometimes!!


Hey stoney what's happening! Just got back from the horse barn with my chick, went up and did barn check with her. 

I haven't smoked any man, that like a lot of the crosses are on their maiden run,,,should be tasty though if it smokes like it smells! Sooo...a terminal cola, a high yeilder (possibly a very high yeilder), frosty, tasty, colorful, reasonable flower time,,,,hmmm I'm sensing a change in direction lol. This sounds like a hit! I just had my girl pick out 20 Calizhar x CB seeds and I put them in water to germ. I started with 20 seeds last time with the zhar crosses and went 20/20. Eventually binned one runt but ended up with 14 females out of 19 plants. I think everyone has these seeds, I had a real lot and gave out plenty of extras so perhaps we should do a documented test run with these instead of the Ice cross. I'll pick out the keepers and continue on with them. These should catch every ones eyes


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey stoney what's happening! Just got back from the horse barn with my chick, went up and did barn check with her.
> 
> I haven't smoked any man, that like a lot of the crosses are on their maiden run,,,should be tasty though if it smokes like it smells! Sooo...a terminal cola, a high yeilder (possibly a very high yeilder), frosty, tasty, colorful, reasonable flower time,,,,hmmm I'm sensing a change in direction lol. This sounds like a hit! I just had my girl pick out 20 Calizhar x CB seeds and I put them in water to germ. I started with 20 seeds last time with the zhar crosses and went 20/20. Eventually binned one runt but ended up with 14 females out of 19 plants. I think everyone has these seeds, I had a real lot and gave out plenty of extras so perhaps we should do a documented test run with these instead of the Ice cross. I'll pick out the keepers and continue on with them. These should catch every ones eyes


that sounds to me like there is gonna be another name to come up with?

20 sounded like the lucky number... ya had to go with it again!!!


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2011)

looks great HC. Real interested to hear what the high is like. A lot of people say Casey Jones is a knock out, I find it to be a real energetic high, but with a nice narcotic mix to it that doesn't leave you on your bottom. Lovely colouring and hues, BAG APPEAL for shnizure.


Highlanders cave said:


> Calizhar x Caseyband pr0n....real happy with the way they turned out the
> beefy beauties! Two oz per sq ft in a sog is certainly within reason with this strain
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mr west (Sep 28, 2011)

great box appeal Big H lol


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 28, 2011)

mannn. i love those pics. they look awesome!! have ya sexed the flojas? i remember u were sayin that lookin at the pre-flowers... u were kinda hopin a male would pop up. =/ jw if they showed anything yet.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 28, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> mannn. i love those pics. they look awesome!! have ya sexed the flojas? i remember u were sayin that lookin at the pre-flowers... u were kinda hopin a male would pop up. =/ jw if they showed anything yet.


I'll check them again this morning, I didn't look yesterday but so far I just can't tell lol. They are right out here on the porch with me, give me a few minutes I'll take a peak. I was going to look again this morning anyways


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 28, 2011)

Yo chris I prolly missed ya but here's a shot of your flojas. They are in no hurry to let me know what they are but if I had to guess buy what I can see for preflowers I would say the two plants on the left are males. The first one is all green and the one next to it is the most purple. The third one in from the left is mostly purple too and I'm pretty sure that one is a female.

The plants behind those are my pool of Black Rose to choose from and they are all showing preflowers. Need to hit them with some preflower nutes and then pull the trigger in a couple of days and see who starts to does what!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

beefy nugs for sure HC. lovely colours to them too.. I'd wager they taste and smell just as good as they look man!

hope your chillin with a bubbler! it's roasting here in blighty today. feels like a friday.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 28, 2011)

I'll Second that Donny, They look real happy there in Da' Cave.
Were also getting crazy Sun, Got my Liver's/Blue's and Dog clone's Sitting Vegging Out getting some Love 

Keep It Bubbling Bro.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 28, 2011)

C4xcb


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 28, 2011)

Nice to get an eyeful this morning! 
Morning fellas!


----------



## Psychild (Sep 28, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> that sounds to me like there is gonna be another name to come up with?
> 
> 20 sounded like the lucky number... ya had to go with it again!!!


 Calizhar x Caseyband's new name.........Doszero.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 28, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> beefy nugs for sure HC. lovely colours to them too.. I'd wager they taste and smell just as good as they look man!
> 
> hope your chillin with a bubbler! it's roasting here in blighty today. feels like a friday.


Man I haven't worked much in the last couple of months, some days I couldn't tell ya what day it is ; ) and they all been feeling like friday. Shows in my wallet though haha. Thanks for checking out the hand grenades someones going to be happy this week. Don't ask me who lmao.

Todays almost over, tomorrows almost the weekend,,,hell fella I just say it was the weekend if I was you. Later mate!





Hemlock said:


> C4xcb
> 
> View attachment 1810040
> 
> View attachment 1810041


Walka walka hem!!! You and bobo should get together and compare plants buddy he has one of those too and it sounds like it's doing pretty good also. Keep the pics coming man those are great, seriously!! Smoke report too of course 





colocowboy said:


> Nice to get an eyeful this morning!
> Morning fellas!


Morning cowboy or afternoon actually lol. An eyeful in the morning is nice for sure here's another...about to post a side by side close up bud shot of the DOG and also the Calizhar x Caseyband. Actually I haven't looked at them yet, I'll post one of the pics though lol



Psychild said:


> Calizhar x Caseyband's new name.........Doszero.


Deviant art? Hmmm yeah I don't know maybe aha, is that what you into brother post some up!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 28, 2011)

Shoot maybe I should have looked at them first before I said I had some pics lol but anyways calizhar x cb on the left and dog on the right...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 28, 2011)

shit mang...those nugs look sexy sweet! 
the family shot is tight to, those are lookin ready to blow up


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 28, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> lmfao...weed is like pussy in alota ways, gets a guy all excited LOL


Said that one to my girl last night but in retrospect that's prolly not a thing to say to a chick. Good thing I said it was from you hehe


----------



## duchieman (Sep 28, 2011)

G'day HC. Just been lurking around trying to dig stuff up on what I've got growing here and I'm pretty stoked. I've got Calizahr X CBs, BSB x CB and C4XCB going here. I'm saving the Roms for a special run to make more. Must say again how appreciative I am, thanks. I seen a mention of deviant art. Are you talking the *dA *?

Have a good day and catch ya later.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Said that one to my girl last night but in retrospect that's prolly not a thing to say to a chick. Good thing I said it was from you hehe


 LMFAO dude, i dont even know yur girl and im in trouble with her already LOL story of my life...most of my friends wives think im the devil haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 28, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> LMFAO dude, i dont even know yur girl and im in trouble with her already LOL story of my life...most of my friends wives think im the devil haha


That's a riot I love it! I'm sure my friends chicks and wives thought the same lol.

This be her ; !) oh and so the picture has something to do with mj growing lol, the AF closet with the 430 in it is at the top of the pic


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's a riot I love it! I'm sure my friends chicks and wives thought the same lol.
> 
> This be her ; !)


 Haha you trouble maker lol jk ......... what a kewl pic!


----------



## DST (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey guys and gals, please vote on the 600 comp - voting thread now open, lots of cool pics.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/470950-600-club-page-600-competition.html
Cheers, DST


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 28, 2011)

will do man


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2011)

nice nug shot comparison man, both have a real nice amber glow to them. and yeah it may as well be friday eh!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 29, 2011)

Howdy HC, hope the day is grand my friend!
It feels like a good day so far, I'll just go with it!
I got some pr0n 
The Oaxaca Gold next to Gasolina you can see her golden hue.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 29, 2011)

NNNNICE Colo! Looks like somebody is gonna have a great harvest here in a few weeks . . .


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 29, 2011)

Were making some Rick Simpson oil, my dad has non Lou Gehrig Lymphoma. He is just still taking semi annual velcade as part of a clinical trial but is in "clinical remission". I think we might be able to clean the rest out and get him a clean bill of health, it's a hope and a prayer but hell I been in denial for years! Now at least I feel like I can do something to help him directly. 
damnit, always get a bit misty thinking bout that stuff


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Howdy HC, hope the day is grand my friend!
> It feels like a good day so far, I'll just go with it!
> I got some pr0n
> The Oaxaca Gold next to Gasolina you can see her golden hue.
> View attachment 1811742View attachment 1811743


 damn dude..Oaxacan is one of my fav Sativas all day long...but its hard to get beans here cuz theres no mexi weed anymore 
those look straong as hell


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 29, 2011)

She's a fat ass beeeotch! Still got a smidge of her last run jarred, I don't know how to explain how she tastes. Kinda like incense and cola, like herbal cola (bluesky) with a very slight skunkiness thats barely perceptible as like a faint whiff of a new bag of rubber bands. Nice soft high but if you get carried away, you get carried away!  (one time I literally went back 10 times for my shades). It is nice because it's different, when I got the beans it was about the nicest thing I had seen in 5 years. But hey, times they are a changin'


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> She's a fat ass beeeotch! Still got a smidge of her last run jarred, I don't know how to explain how she tastes. Kinda like incense and cola, like herbal cola (bluesky) with a very slight skunkiness thats barely perceptible as like a faint whiff of a new bag of rubber bands. Nice soft high but if you get carried away, you get carried away!  (one time I literally went back 10 times for my shades). It is nice because it's different, when I got the beans it was about the nicest thing I had seen in 5 years. But hey, times they are a changin'


 i know the taste well, i grew up smokin Mexis..... Oaxacan / Michoacan are two of my favs...i can actually say i miss Mexican weed now lol..not the shitty cartel crap but the old stuff


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 29, 2011)

Man I had a nice Michuacan Highland that was awesome like cantaloupe in flavor and smelled like bubble gum that fell in dirt. Man, I wish I had that one back! 
Ya, damn now your making me not want to let her go lol
Used to have a oaxaca haze too that was awesome! 
Ya the cartel shwagg sucks but if you know someone you can get the limon', simon'
lol
***high five*** for good taste


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Man I had a nice Michuacan Highland that was awesome like cantaloupe in flavor and smelled like bubble gum that fell in dirt. Man, I wish I had that one back!
> Ya, damn now your making me not want to let her go lol
> Used to have a oaxaca haze too that was awesome!
> Ya the cartel shwagg sucks but if you know someone you can get the limon', simon'
> ...


 right on man! if i had some Oax or Micho id have a hard time letting it go to lol...but id also make 1000 seeds to lol.....the Micho is a lil sweeter but the Oax has the better high of the two IMHO ..... i miss those so much lol ....im gonna be thinkin about ti all day now haha

high five


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 29, 2011)

The genes are preserved. Not 1000 but some  wish I could have had pure bred it. 
I agree oax is better but lacks the sweetness.... very perfect way to say it
It's a nice break from potatoes. I have some cousins that have access to medical and they were all up on my shit at the last family reunion lol
They had green crack (first time I tried that one too) 
It would be fun to travel around and be a strain hunter!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 29, 2011)

Its a shame alota the sativas arnt around anymore....jus goes ot shoe ya tho lol....green crack took a backseat to the oldskewl haha


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's a riot I love it! I'm sure my friends chicks and wives thought the same lol.
> 
> This be her ; !) oh and so the picture has something to do with mj growing lol, the AF closet with the 430 in it is at the top of the pic


very nice mannn. very nice. =) 

heres a pic of my ladyyyy.


----------



## DST (Sep 30, 2011)

Mmmn, nice tongue, I mean cola.......


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 30, 2011)

lol 
I'll go there too D
damn chb, I can't tell which looks better bud. I imagine you look at that pic and feel very satisfied!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah but that was a couple of years ago too, what does she look like now??

Hehe just as hot I'm sure  Wow!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 30, 2011)

What's the haps over in here today fellas? Bobo finally has a second to breath before I run out the door to fight more crime. And by breath, I mean put the binger up to my lips and inhale. 

Hope you're havin' a good Friday, HC brova!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2011)

nie cola brola.!


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 30, 2011)

If my woman did that, I'd tell her.... get your damn tongue off my bud, what's wrong with you!!! hahaha


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 30, 2011)

therews some hotness up in here ....to hell with the buds lol


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 30, 2011)

lol. thanks guys. sucks... i had to black out the eyes.. jsut bcuz i dont wanna show her face.. but she has beautiful eyes... big blueish/green eyes.. one of her best features... her3es a pic of just her eyes.. hahahaha.





figured the last pic was "ok" since it had a fat bud of full moon in it.  im actually going to be harvetsing 3 more lil full moons this weekend. 


HC.... i gotta do my best to get a good pic to show u the color in that BSB x CB.... its fuckin crazyyyy! the purple has a nice red tint to it now... its insane lookin... never seen color like this in a plant b4.. idk if i can get a good pic with the camera tho... =/ ill do my best to capture the reddish tint. the clone is doing great!! deff gonna keep this 1 around!

had a bird drop by on wednesday i guess. didnt kno about it till 2day! hahaha. it was on top of the fridge. =) ill let ya kno as soon as sum pop!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2011)

i should kjnow in a few weeks how my BSB cross or the Black rose is. im so excited because i keep seeing comments on em.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Sep 30, 2011)

eyes are a selling pint fo rme to..ill have to dig out my pics now ffs lol


and yes....that plant is off the hook man!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 30, 2011)

All coluorfull in here i see 

Howdy Partner, just a 'middle of night post before i retire to the nest. You up late, or early ? lol.

Take it easy friend


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2011)

So the Ice x CB breeding project has been put on hold for a while while I turn my attention to the Calizhar x Caseyband. They all germed, same as last time so that's 40/40 germination rate. There are a couple of phenotypes with a slight variation within each one. They are both big yeilders and frosty with one being a calizhar pheno and then there is this other pheno that has the prettiest purple buds that I have ever seen and is absolutley loaded with trics and smells soo nice and candy like. It has plenty of flavor, kind of the orange of the cali-o grandmother and somewhat skunky too and it's great for the day time (stoned to the bone on some woof right now taking forever to type this hehe plus watching Pineapple Express and laughing my ass off)

The Black Sour Bubble f1 seeds will be on the market within days and the Black Rose f2 seeds will be available too by the first of Dec. I have real high hopes for this Caizhar x Caseyband gem with the terminal cola, high yeilding purple frosted candy smelling nuggets. Smoke reports should be coming in soon


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2011)

congrats on the germ rate.  heres to big donkeydick colas.


----------



## stoneyluv (Sep 30, 2011)

wow dude, that purple is a really great shade of color!!! it kind of reminds me of your BR. I scrolled up to look at it fours times while writing this!!!!! mesmerizing!!!

i also wanted you to know there was a safe landing. and I am blown away!!! Thank you very much!!! I didn't realize you had anything crossed with the P10.. I thought is was a lost breed!! i got lots to catch up on and i haven't seen my girls yet today.

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 1, 2011)

those those super sexy Caveman...the color is real deep

mad props


----------



## DST (Oct 1, 2011)

muslim pr0n, lol. No offence to anyone religious is intended, just having fun.

Beautiful eyes though.


chb444220 said:


> lol. thanks guys. sucks... i had to black out the eyes.. jsut bcuz i dont wanna show her face.. but she has beautiful eyes... big blueish/green eyes.. one of her best features... her3es a pic of just her eyes.. hahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> So the Ice x CB breeding project has been put on hold for a while while I turn my attention to the Calizhar x Caseyband. They all germed, same as last time so that's 40/40 germination rate. There are a couple of phenotypes with a slight variation within each one. They are both big yeilders and frosty with one being a calizhar pheno and then there is this other pheno that has the prettiest purple buds that I have ever seen and is absolutley loaded with trics and smells soo nice and candy like. It has plenty of flavor, kind of the orange of the cali-o grandmother and somewhat skunky too and it's great for the day time (stoned to the bone on some woof right now taking forever to type this hehe plus watching Pineapple Express and laughing my ass off)
> 
> The Black Sour Bubble f1 seeds will be on the market within days and the Black Rose f2 seeds will be available too by the first of Dec. I have real high hopes for this Caizhar x Caseyband gem with the terminal cola, high yeilding purple frosted candy smelling nuggets. Smoke reports should be coming in soon
> 
> ...


ooooh i want it lol, ya releasing it thru anywhere?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 1, 2011)

They are stunning!
Yep, she is the sleeper eh! 
My mouth is all wattery now!
Morning HC! What a wonderful thing to wake up to!


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 1, 2011)

Well Done HC. Just took my first calizar x cb clone!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 1, 2011)

Morning guys what's the good word! Neutrino hehe word of the day god I love the history channel. And that pot called DOG, that's a good word too,,,,shit puts me in a goooooood place ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 1, 2011)

Here's a shot of the flower room at lights out last night. I was just starting to take some individual shots when my chick came over for a bit so I had to rush through them and they didna come so good but I'll post a few anyways. 

Cold, rainy, windy and dark outside...what a nice day to curl up and relax! My chick has to work a double today too, oh darn. And tomorrow hehe


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 1, 2011)

Looking rather hectic there HC  i like purples and pinks, it's a funky contrast with the vibrant green  I've my black rose dude ready to spluff hopefully within a week, he's sat over his sister, an exo cheese a romulan and a BSB x Casey 

1st october and it's 29C or there abouts. Pretty bonkers, i just wanted a lazy weekend at home now i'm just sat being made to feel guilty, might toddle down town and buy some new shoes o something to make yself think i've been a productive member of society.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 1, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Looking rather hectic there HC  i like purples and pinks, it's a funky contrast with the vibrant green  I've my black rose dude ready to spluff hopefully within a week, he's sat over his sister, an exo cheese a romulan and a BSB x Casey
> 
> 1st october and it's 29C or there abouts. Pretty bonkers, i just wanted a lazy weekend at home now i'm just sat being made to feel guilty, might toddle down town and buy some new shoes o something to make yself think i've been a productive member of society.


I think that's why I'm starting to like crappy weather days so much tip top lol,,,just hang out around the house without the guilt of being inside. Man I was a avid outdoorsman all of my life, I really really really love just chillen around the house these days!!

did you say something about purples and pinks hehehe,,,


Black Sour Bubble...


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 1, 2011)

DST said:


> muslim pr0n, lol. No offence to anyone religious is intended, just having fun.
> 
> Beautiful eyes though.


lmao. i didnt get it at 1st. hahaha went over my head. but yeaa shes got sum nice eyes. =) adn its funny her mom is white and has brown eyes... her dad is black and has brown eyes... but sumhow she ended up with green/blue eyes. hahahaha.



Highlanders cave said:


> Here's a shot of the flower room at lights out last night. I was just starting to take some individual shots when my chick came over for a bit so I had to rush through them and they didna come so good but I'll post a few anyways.
> 
> Cold, rainy, windy and dark outside...what a nice day to curl up and relax! My chick has to work a double today too, oh darn. And tomorrow hehe
> 
> ...


looks nice man. soooo many plants!!! XD gonna try germin a few ice crosses and probly the dog cross as well. =) had 1 calizahr x cb germ so far.. 

wat do you do wen u germ ur seeds?? u seem to have great germ rates!!!! 40/40! i put 4 calibands (easier than writing calizahr x casey bands) adn only 1 has germed so far. its only been a couple days so far... but you seem to always have almost 100% germ rates.. wat do you do mann!!?? lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 1, 2011)

Calizhar day 49...



Blueberry day 49


C-4....


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 1814674Calizhar day 49...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sais invalid attachment mannn. =( im gonnna post sum pics of the bsb x cb on here 4 ya.. color is crazyyyyy!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 1, 2011)

Mucho Gusto, nadie estan mejor! 
The garden is beautiful man! Is that a blueberry I C! 
what about some BS-Bubble Berries or some Calioband Berries? 
What'd I say before, whoda pimp 
Way to rock the cave brotherman!
**holy coincidence** I was writing this while you were posting that stuff, but where are the pics? They aren't showing.
Whats wierder is I was thinking caliband too then added the o, and saw that was suggested while i was typing this. I swear that was a wierdo moment!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 1, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> lmao. i didnt get it at 1st. hahaha went over my head. but yeaa shes got sum nice eyes. =) adn its funny her mom is white and has brown eyes... her dad is black and has brown eyes... but sumhow she ended up with green/blue eyes. hahahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i was wondering the same thing. i germ str8 into soil. i saw the seeds on the paper toweel so im assuming thats the method.


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 1, 2011)

*Black Sour Bubble x Casey Band


*




probably another week or so before i cut this baby down. =) lovely color.. im just curious how the high will be? its pretty frosty... hopin sum of bogs potency shines thru! ill be sure to let ya kno how it is. =) im very happy with the strain tho.​


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 1, 2011)

Looks purdy man!


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 1, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i was wondering the same thing. i germ str8 into soil. i saw the seeds on the paper toweel so im assuming thats the method.


yeaaa ive done the paper towel method.. jsut spray the paper towel.. throw sum seeds in. and then put it in between 2 plates or sumthing to keep it dark... but im just wondering if theres anything else hes doing. because i do this. and dont get germ rates like that... im at 1/4 for the calibands... lol. adn this mutha fuckers gettin 40/40! adn they all have these nice long taproots as well! lol. im jealous!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 1, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Mucho Gusto, nadie estan mejor!
> The garden is beautiful man! Is that a blueberry I C!
> what about some BS-Bubble Berries or some Calioband Berries?
> What'd I say before, whoda pimp
> Way to rock the cave brotherman!


Oh it's not like it's not in the back of my mind somewhere lol, near future perhaps,,,I have at least 3 breeding projects to do first but those will all be out of the way in a few months hmmm I wonder what would go good with BB ; !) I do have one blueberry seed that came from a little dog pollen on their first run 

Hey chris what's happenin man! When I germ my seeds this is how I do it bro,,,,drop them into an oz or two of water for 24 hrs, then into a paper towel wet from the same water they were soaking in and put the paper towel inside a baggie so it doesn't dry out and put into a slightly warm dark place. I give it 48 hrs inside the baggie usually opening it up once after the first 24 hrs to see how they look. Next step is placing the seeds in the medium tap root down with 1/4" of soil over them. At that point they get about an oz of water to moisten the soil and put into a warm and preferably well lit or sunny area. The second day they get a few more drops of water over where the seed is and I'll take something pointed and just break up the crust of the soil a tiny bit to help the sprout break through. On day 3 of being in soil the sprouts come up like clockwork, so 6 days from the time they are dropped into water they are up!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Calizhar day 49...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


links dont work matey


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 1, 2011)

Yo chris. There might be some of the caseyband potency rubbing off on your bsb cross but the pheno that you have looks like the BR pheno. Cough cough, I have the SB pheno going on with my black sour bubbles


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 1, 2011)

So careful and meticulous.... that's why your girls are so hot buddy!

what attribute do you feel that she lacks... probably vigor opposed to finicky but one that lets her flavor and thc profile remain? Progeny tests required.


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Oh it's not like it's not in the back of my mind somewhere lol, near future perhaps,,,I have at least 3 breeding projects to do first but those will all be out of the way in a few months hmmm I wonder what would go good with BB ; !) I do have one blueberry seed that came from a little dog pollen on their first run
> 
> Hey chris what's happenin man! When I germ my seeds this is how I do it bro,,,,drop them into an oz or two of water for 24 hrs, then into a paper towel wet from the same water they were soaking in and put the paper towel inside a baggie so it doesn't dry out and put into a slightly warm dark place. I give it 48 hrs inside the baggie usually opening it up once after the first 24 hrs to see how they look. Next step is placing the seeds in the medium tap root down with 1/4" of soil over them. At that point they get about an oz of water to moisten the soil and put into a warm and preferably well lit or sunny area. The second day they get a few more drops of water over where the seed is and I'll take something pointed and just break up the crust of the soil a tiny bit to help the sprout break through. On day 3 of being in soil the sprouts come up like clockwork, so 6 days from the time they are dropped into water they are up!



thanks man. that was a VERY VERY informative. u gave every single step! =) im gonna try this next time i germ seeds. which will be today. lol. hopefully this helps. =)


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Blueberry day 49


 loving the foxtails on the blueberry , which bb is it you have HC? 
just got my name on some livers clones once they have rooted  
got some PH problems with my psyco thats in flower ... since the water changed round here theres been nothing but problems !
currently waiting on some of tiptops exodus x dreamtime plants to show sex before i decide what to do with them . 
2 x HC's calihzar x caseyband are currently germin' think ones a dud though as it is still floating in the water while the other has sank  (i normally leave them in a dark cupboard in a shot glass of water , seeds sink then grow little tap roots then i transplant) its been 24hrs now.

and thats where im at lol


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yo chris. There might be some of the caseyband potency rubbing off on your bsb cross but the pheno that you have looks like the BR pheno. Cough cough, I have the SB pheno going on with my black sour bubbles


yeaa either way. its gonna look awesome wen its dried/cured. =) cant wait!! aww man ur luckyy... hmmm.. maybe wen i germ a few BSB seeds ill end up with a sour bubble pheno.  wen i do this lil sog.. they will all basically be 12-12 from seed... or maybe have a week of veg.. but once they show sex.. depending on the female to male ratio... i may put a couple females bak into the veg box and keep them and take clones off them wen theyre bigger. =) postin an update in my thread if ya wanna check it out.


----------



## ColoradoLove (Oct 1, 2011)

Always an amazing eyeful in here! DAMN! Anytime I wanna see "dank" I come HC's journal. Serious dank from serious growers!


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 1, 2011)

<b> *streets* 





Stoner *Stoner*
























   Join DateJul 2010Locationpool sidePosts893 

*




*





Originally Posted by *Highlanders cave*  
The challenge has been offered to streets!! Can the student make the teacher bow down?!? (there, that like a double dog dare hehe)


i will accept​ 


</b>


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 1, 2011)

heyyy remember i kept talkin about my orange cat Buddy that looked similar to ur newer cat... well i FINALLY took sum pics of him. =) here he is.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 1, 2011)

Very nice HC! Your blueberry looks like a fine specimen, nice foxies on her...look a lil like the BB i have from Peak 
photo is from Peak Seeds (not my plant)



Chris yur orange cat looks like a badass, my orange cat was the same, lazy tuff ass garfield lookin bastard LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 1, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> So careful and meticulous.... that's why your girls are so hot buddy!
> 
> what attribute do you feel that she lacks... probably vigor opposed to finicky but one that lets her flavor and thc profile remain? Progeny tests required.


Exactly. I think she would have done well with the original CB male that I had but he's gone and so is his pollen. The big brute was able to spread his genes all around my bud room though....not as bad as chris dropping his pollen in front of the fan  but close haha. Butttt, I do have about a dozen CB f1 seeds to play around with when the time comes


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 1, 2011)

Robbie,,,, hey man! I said at one time that Joey Weed was the breeder but I was wrong, it's Dutch Passions



ColoradoLove said:


> Always an amazing eyeful in here! DAMN! Anytime I wanna see "dank" I come HC's journal. Serious dank from serious growers!


Clove your too kind man but keep it coming lol. It should just continue to get better too...I know a lot more about breeding than I did three months ago and I have a ton more to learn brother! Lots of good stuff to play with 

Have a great weekend!



chb444220 said:


> yeaa either way. its gonna look awesome wen its dried/cured. =) cant wait!! aww man ur luckyy... hmmm.. maybe wen i germ a few BSB seeds ill end up with a sour bubble pheno.  wen i do this lil sog.. they will all basically be 12-12 from seed... or maybe have a week of veg.. but once they show sex.. depending on the female to male ratio... i may put a couple females bak into the veg box and keep them and take clones off them wen theyre bigger. =) postin an update in my thread if ya wanna check it out.


Checked it out this morning lilttle buddy your dope looks great! And a nice selection to choose from too huh!! 

Watching Denzel Washington kick some serious ass in Man on Fire right now man. Enjoy your homegrown : !) Orange male cats are the best bro!!!!



Dizzle Frost said:


> Very nice HC! Your blueberry looks like a fine specimen, nice foxies on her...look a lil like the BB i have from Peak
> photo is from Peak Seeds (not my plant)
> View attachment 1815049
> 
> ...


My BB rarely looks like that Dizzle, buds are normally smalller and only if you hit the right combination of organic nutes will it grow hippie like that. Usually looks just like the pic that Dutch Passion uses with the little colored crown on top and buds are smaller.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Robbie,,,, hey man! I said at one time that Joey Weed was the breeder but I was wrong, it's Dutch Passions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah they dont all look like that lol ive had alota diff phenos from rockhard kushlike nugs to lose sativa foxys and everythign in btween lol

i find alot of things shes fussy about, soil ...nutes and the most un talked about thing is light intensity...i noticed she likes less light than the others do..mine always do better whne the lamp is a lil higher and BB does great under CFL for that reason


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm pretty sure mine loves the light but one thing I have noticed is they don't like a lot of water at a time, maybe 75% of what I would normally use. And she likes just one or two doses of flowering nutes very early on and that's it. This is the first time that I have used Nitrozime with her but she loved it. All of the plants do it's really helping them bulk up.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 1, 2011)

Ill try that this grow.....BB is gotta be the weerdest, pickest strain ive ever had..but i think thats why i love it so much..she really tests your skills and keeps you honest


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 1, 2011)

dont want to thread jack but i have a little question if no one minds me asking ... im having some major PH problems with my psycosis grow at minute (almost 5 weeks into flower) and im worried if the problem stays much longer my girls will die .. im watering at 5.5 at minute and the run off is still comming out at 6.2 ?? any ideas whats wrong ? before i was watering at 6 and the ph was coming out at 7, this has caused a P lock out now and im afraid this PH problem is causing other further problems ...


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 1, 2011)

Man, you leave for a day or two, and all this pr0n pops up... damn! Need I say it? I feel like a broken record... but it all. looks. so. good.  

I love those lazy days, too, bro  Enjoy it for me! lol


----------



## Psychild (Oct 1, 2011)

Jeese I missed alot! LOVE that blueberry! Hope all is well over here, gonna go see if the girl wants to wake up or not....if not I'll take some pics of my plants  Up-canned 2 into some slightly bigger containers &#8730;&#8730;


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 1, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Chris yur orange cat looks like a badass, my orange cat was the same, lazy tuff ass garfield lookin bastard LOL


hahaha. yeaa hes a beast. hes an outdoor cat now. comes in once or twice a day to eat sum food and shit. if any other cat comes in my yard... he literally chases them out... and if they come bak.. he fights them. hahaha.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 1, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> hahaha. yeaa hes a beast. hes an outdoor cat now. comes in once or twice a day to eat sum food and shit. if any other cat comes in my yard... he literally chases them out... and if they come bak.. he fights them. hahaha.


 mine tore ass to under the deck..he was king of the deck jungle lol...something wrong with those orange ones lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 1, 2011)

Hey, Highlander, ivw been having a wee look back through you'r last few pages, i was sure i read somewhere you had flowered those Calizar x CB's ? If right, was that seedling's i guess. How many node's ? They look great for a S.O.G  

P.S loving the Shots of the B.S.B x chb440220. Bonny lassie


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey chris what's happenin man! When I germ my seeds this is how I do it bro,,,,drop them into an oz or two of water for 24 hrs, then into a paper towel wet from the same water they were soaking in and put the paper towel inside a baggie so it doesn't dry out and put into a slightly warm dark place. I give it 48 hrs inside the baggie usually opening it up once after the first 24 hrs to see how they look. Next step is placing the seeds in the medium tap root down with 1/4" of soil over them. At that point they get about an oz of water to moisten the soil and put into a warm and preferably well lit or sunny area. The second day they get a few more drops of water over where the seed is and I'll take something pointed and just break up the crust of the soil a tiny bit to help the sprout break through. On day 3 of being in soil the sprouts come up like clockwork, so 6 days from the time they are dropped into water they are up!


hey HC, this was a great post man!! Because of this I have changed my method to the "HC way". not that i have had a bad record, but it isn't 40/40 that's for sure!!!! 

So i want to ask (yea, I'm just full of questions lately!) about the part in red, is the soil you put the tap root in already moist? or is it dry and you ONLY put the shot glass full or two in? I am assuming pre-moistened but I had to ask. all this moist talk is making me horny... i gotta go wake the ol lady up!!! hehehe


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 2, 2011)

Mornin' HC....... fellas....
pr0n of a different flavor for ya, sometimes my sis brings me something that isn't diseased and pest ridden. This one was a little shabby looking at first but was just root bound it is really taking off now and looks nice so I thought I would share!
This is a coffee tree in the making


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 2, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Ill try that this grow.....BB is gotta be the weerdest, pickest strain ive ever had..but i think thats why i love it so much..she really tests your skills and keeps you honest


Yeah she does! I'm looking forward to her, she smells just like bazooka joe bubble gum only 10x stronger lol and has a lovely euphoric high just like the description says. I'm embarrassed to say how much I paid for those beans but in retrospect I'm glad I did. It was 195 us over 3 years ago lol. I guess when they win a cup you can charge whatever you want and peeps will pay it haha.



RobbieP said:


> dont want to thread jack but i have a little question if no one minds me asking ... im having some major PH problems with my psycosis grow at minute (almost 5 weeks into flower) and im worried if the problem stays much longer my girls will die .. im watering at 5.5 at minute and the run off is still comming out at 6.2 ?? any ideas whats wrong ? before i was watering at 6 and the ph was coming out at 7, this has caused a P lock out now and im afraid this PH problem is causing other further problems ...


Anyone help Robbie out?



Bobotrank said:


> Man, you leave for a day or two, and all this pr0n pops up... damn! Need I say it? I feel like a broken record... but it all. looks. so. good.
> 
> I love those lazy days, too, bro  Enjoy it for me! lol


Hey hey guess what,,,,I have another one today too hehe!! My son and I were going to grab a bite to eat and hit a movie tonight but he has to work, my chick is working a double today as well. That's ok it's chop day in the cave,,,I have 5 calizhar, the last sativa dog and a calizhar x cb to take down tonight lol.

Last I looked you were in third place Bobo! Beautiful pics my man!! Hey if anyone hasn't voted over on the https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/470950-600-club-page-600-competition.html Check out bobo plants and quality of the photography and give him your vote.



Psychild said:


> Jeese I missed alot! LOVE that blueberry! Hope all is well over here, gonna go see if the girl wants to wake up or not....if not I'll take some pics of my plants  Up-canned 2 into some slightly bigger containers &#8730;&#8730;


Yeah what's going on Psychild! All is good thanks man!! Yeah it doesn't take too long to miss shit here it seems lol, just one thing after another : !) The Cave is rocking out bro!!!



Dizzle Frost said:


> mine tore ass to under the deck..he was king of the deck jungle lol...something wrong with those orange ones lol





chb444220 said:


> hahaha. yeaa hes a beast. hes an outdoor cat now. comes in once or twice a day to eat sum food and shit. if any other cat comes in my yard... he literally chases them out... and if they come bak.. he fights them. hahaha.


Something about orange male tabbys I keep hearing. They are the best!! Mine is going through a growth spurt, he's at 5 months and I feed him the top shelf canned food (the dry food is shit and there are only a few of the top brands that their dry is ok. My uncle and his wife were vets, he died recently but she runs a cat clinic now. The bitch is around 75 yrs old and has 4 or 5 Harleys ahaha) his chest is getting real wide and muscular and he's walking around like a little pit bull.



Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey, Highlander, ivw been having a wee look back through you'r last few pages, i was sure i read somewhere you had flowered those Calizar x CB's ? If right, was that seedling's i guess. How many node's ? They look great for a S.O.G
> 
> P.S loving the Shots of the B.S.B x chb440220. Bonny lassie


Two pages back cinders haha...deja vu?



stoneyluv said:


> hey HC, this was a great post man!! Because of this I have changed my method to the "HC way". not that i have had a bad record, but it isn't 40/40 that's for sure!!!!
> 
> So i want to ask (yea, I'm just full of questions lately!) about the part in red, is the soil you put the tap root in already moist? or is it dry and you ONLY put the shot glass full or two in? I am assuming pre-moistened but I had to ask. all this moist talk is making me horny... i gotta go wake the ol lady up!!! hehehe


Actually no stoney the soil is dry when I put the sprout in and an oz of water really is too much I'm thinking. Half of that is fine, I use a little turkey baster it works great.



colocowboy said:


> Mornin' HC....... fellas....
> pr0n of a different flavor for ya, sometimes my sis brings me something that isn't diseased and pest ridden. This one was a little shabby looking at first but was just root bound it is really taking off now and looks nice so I thought I would share!
> This is a coffee tree in the making
> View attachment 1816339View attachment 1816340


Oh that is so cool cowboy! You own homegrown coffee lol Good luck maybe in a few years you can send me a bag


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 2, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> hey HC, this was a great post man!! Because of this I have changed my method to the "HC way". not that i have had a bad record, but it isn't 40/40 that's for sure!!!!
> 
> So i want to ask (yea, I'm just full of questions lately!) about the part in red, is the soil you put the tap root in already moist? or is it dry and you ONLY put the shot glass full or two in? I am assuming pre-moistened but I had to ask. all this moist talk is making me horny... i gotta go wake the ol lady up!!! hehehe


Just be sure to check the cups and make sure they dont dry out. and i wet my soil before dropping the seeds so they dont get lost when i water. HC our methed s are the same except i go str8 into soil with plastic sandwich bags over the cups to keep em moist. and i keep em in my veg closet.


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Anyone help Robbie out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks HC!!!!!

RobbieP - put some garden lime in with your soil. this will help lower you PH in the soil and should bring your run off Ph right down for ya!!!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Just be sure to check the cups and make sure they dont dry out. and i wet my soil before dropping the seeds so they dont get lost when i water. HC our methed s are the same except i go str8 into soil with plastic sandwich bags over the cups to keep em moist. and i keep em in my veg closet.


Thanks TGSS, that is almost exatly what i have been doing. i put them in moist soil like you do. sometimes i ike to just try new things even though what i'm doing works most of the time..... just to be a well rounded grower.haha


----------



## Psychild (Oct 2, 2011)

Wo0t! Gonna get high and set my phone on the charger while I'm toking a bowl....Should have some pretty pictures for you guys in an hour or so.....check back on my thread! &#8730;


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 2, 2011)

Sounds good buddy will do, everyone should!! 

I think everyone is watching football lol, slow afternoon on riu. Been doing garden chores at a VERY leisurely pace today, having some coffee and a bowl of my CB before I start trimming. Oh and the brownies I made last night when I had the munchies. Powerhouse stone is a good way to describe this weed and less narcotic and couchlock than the dog but no less potent. Couple of rips man and your out therelol.

I'll see if I can get a halfway decent shot of the zhars before they come down. And prolly after they come down too ; !). There are 8 other plants in this run along with the 5 zhars and they will start coming down next weekend. They are 2 C-4, 2 BSB, 2 LCC and 2 BB . There is also a run at 4.5 wks of 6 DOGs and 6 CBs and an Ubber Kush and a Lush at 3 wks. Also a run of 8 of my tga girls at 10 days and 10 BR at 3 days. Geting flipped tonight are 5 Calizhar and 2 Grape Ape x Hashberry. There I think that's it lol and that's including both flower rooms.

Hey stoney it's been almost 48 hours in soil and almost all the seeds are up! Calizhar x Caseyband breeding project time soon


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 2, 2011)

Evening Cave Man! How's thing's! All colorful and sweet no doubt 
I caught up on a couple hour's sleep earlier, so just about awake enough to get a bit R.U.I time in lol. Lost another seedling today  Two in 2 day's ! They got to around a week from sprouting and just flopped. One was really lanky and needed support anyway, but looked health enough! Going to have to check out what if i can went wrong, my Headband and Cheesequake x A.K 48 are still standing so Hopefully the stay o.k before i go ahead and germ. any more replacement's.

I'm sure its just ' swing's and roundabout's ' ' good wi the bad ' Get on with it and grow some more !

Keep it rocking Bro.

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 2, 2011)

Yeah didn't you pull an all nighter last night mate lol. Well that's good you got a couple of hours at least sleep cinders buddy!! Good luck with those seedlings ; !)


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Sounds good buddy will do, everyone should!!
> 
> I think everyone is watching football lol, slow afternoon on riu. Been doing garden chores at a VERY leisurely pace today, having some coffee and a bowl of my CB before I start trimming. Oh and the brownies I made last night when I had the munchies. Powerhouse stone is a good way to describe this weed and less narcotic and couchlock than the dog but no less potent. Couple of rips man and your out therelol.
> 
> ...


Sound's Like A Plan Bat Man ! And damn, you've got you'r hand's full mate! I wondered where the smell was coming from


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 2, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> Thanks HC!!!!!
> 
> RobbieP - put some garden lime in with your soil. this will help lower you PH in the soil and should bring your run off Ph right down for ya!!!


thanks man ... i think they're on their way to recovery  gonna keep a eye on them next few days ... MJ's a resilient lady


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 2, 2011)

I was going to ask you about the uberK
Guess now I don't have to 
Grape Ape x Hashberry, shit that doesn't sound good at all! lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 2, 2011)

What's happening cowboy. Football I'm sure 

There were 3 phenotypes when I grew those beans out a few months ago, a couple of sativa leaning that had pretty buds that were tight little nugs but lacked flavor. The third was more indica leaning and had a delicious flavor and a good stone, I really liked it. I had 4 clones a month or so ago (2 indie and 1 ea of the sats) but my kitten decided to cull a couple of them for me. Now I'm down to 2 clones and I don't know which ones they are so keep your fingers crossed for me that one is the grape flavored indica dom lol! They get flipped tonight


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 2, 2011)

Well no pics for a while....was about to take some shots of the Calizhar before they came down, had them all set up on the porch certain windows blocked out for better lighting and I'm sitting in front of them and my camera slips off my lap onto the floor. Now the lens won't open lol wonderful. I'm knee deep in buds and no camera


----------



## mr west (Oct 2, 2011)

Only one thing to do, smoke dem buds and tell us all about it lol. All my ladys are sleeping im thinking of firing up the bong lol at the foot of my bed under the radar. Hope you fix ya camera and dont have to pay to get it repaired


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey stoney it's been almost 48 hours in soil and almost all the seeds are up! Calizhar x Caseyband breeding project time soon


I had a feeling you were gonna say that!!! late last night i dropped three calizahr x CB's in the water!!!!!!! one of the Ice xCB is cracking open to!!



RobbieP said:


> thanks man ... i think they're on their way to recovery  gonna keep a eye on them next few days ... MJ's a resilient lady


they sure are dude!!!! a little love and they heal quickly!!!



Highlanders cave said:


> Well no pics for a while....was about to take some shots of the Calizhar before they came down, had them all set up on the porch certain windows blocked out for better lighting and I'm sitting in front of them and my camera slips off my lap onto the floor. Now the lens won't open lol wonderful. I'm knee deep in buds and no camera


That sucks man!!!!! I was hoping to see some pics to!!! i hope it starts working for ya again.... drop it again, maybe it will start working! haha


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well no pics for a while....was about to take some shots of the Calizhar before they came down, had them all set up on the porch certain windows blocked out for better lighting and I'm sitting in front of them and my camera slips off my lap onto the floor. Now the lens won't open lol wonderful. I'm knee deep in buds and no camera


 man that sucks! i dropped mine a while back to, it fell on the open lense and now it never closes or zoomz lol....thats why most of my pix are blurry haha...i gotta spring for a new one


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 2, 2011)

Ya, in and out the house a bit too but football of course 
Dinking around here at riu as usual also. 
Fingers crossed bud!  
Sounds fantastic!

**Sorry to hear about your camera, my old camera did that after my son dropped it. I just gave it a gentle nudge with my finger and it opened but it was the beginning of the end for that camera (still lasted a few years).


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 2, 2011)

since we don't get to see pics, you should send us all a bud. hehehe


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 2, 2011)

awww mannn. we wont be blessed with HC's beautiful bud shtos for a while!!? =*( shit... i may overnight you my camera soo u can take sum pics! hahaha. =p 

4 ice x caseybands are in water soaking and 4 dog x (Ice x CaseyBand) =) germing 8 of dizzles seeds as well. 4 grape apollos and 4 chocolate chunky munkys. =D


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

damn that sucks hc. digi cams are fairly cheap these days but still sucks to have to replace one. normally thats when i decide it's time for an 'upgrade' haha. maybe you could draw some artists impressions like they do in court rooms. tho i dont think they do that over the pond.

hope your good otherwise chief!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2011)

Yeah don that's what I was thinking. Although this one was quite a downgrade from the one I had before. The one that got smashed by a foul ball when I was out using my dog as a chick magnet lol. 

Doing good mate thanks! Just finishing up my trimming from last night then going out for breakfast later with my chick. Awesome bud pr0n this morning too on your thread, makes up for missing fridays update and making us all wait


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Ya, they do those impressions here too!
I usually do the upgrade those times too, this last one maybe I shoulda just coughed up the extra couple hun and got the slr! I am really bad about remembering the camera though so I had to be honest with my self and decide if I really wanted to add "real" photography to my list of hobbies. lol
Good afternoon Sir!

**I must say, it's going to be rough with out HC pr0n


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

cheers bro!

you should see the cam i use it's more than seen better days the screens coming loose so its a bit like my pool game, hit n hope hahaha i take a load of pics then delete the shite ones. 

enjoy your breakkie fella! pancakes n waffles?!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 3, 2011)

What ever your using West, it makes for some nice work bud!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2011)

Oh something like that, sausage gravy over biscuits for sure though...no muffin afterwards though : ( couple more days prolly hehe

Oh and I saw your raise cowboy with a bowl of dog,,,,adding some narcoticism into the powerhouse cb stone. And I got a extra half hour reprieve while she's busy tending her horse!! 

Chopping the last Calizhar x Caseyband, let this one go 9 wks


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 3, 2011)

lol hahahahah **(no muffin, no cookie, no fair) 
That is one thing about this chem cut, ravenous appetite following a good bake.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 3, 2011)

Chewing on this stem of sweet tooth, thinking about burning what's on the other end lol... tis the only way to cope with no Monday morn bud pr0n from HC   Hope you're having a good one bruddah!


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 3, 2011)

*sausage gravy over biscuits for sure though

Thats what i'm talkin about!!!
*


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> *sausage gravy over biscuits for sure though
> 
> Thats what i'm talkin about!!!
> *


No she didn't get home from the barn till almost friggen noon. We just went and got a couple of sandwiches brought them home ate them in bed and took a nappy hehe.


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 3, 2011)

sounds like HC had a boxed lunch!!!!! ahhh my favorite kind!!!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Not satisfying those breakfast needs will cause a ripple in the force! 
Now you will have to have breakfast for dinner one night to quell the craving. 
I love biscuits and gravy, I make it for dinner sometimes


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2011)

Ha nah you must of missed the part about no muffin afterwards for a couple more days


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 3, 2011)

lol
Ya, I hate it when you can't have "desert"
My girl always makes sure to not leave me with a "craving" roflmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Not satisfying those breakfast needs will cause a ripple in the force!
> Now you will have to have breakfast for dinner one night to quell the craving.
> I love biscuits and gravy, I make it for dinner sometimes


Well we're shooting for tomorrow morning now lol....oh well if that's the worst thing that happens to me today then I guess I'm not doing too bad. 

Did you forget anything today haha? Those couple of bowls this morning had me stone as fook. Working on a bowl of casey right now to get me back there. And a pot of coffee or two


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2011)

Well she is a good girl then


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 3, 2011)

just updated my journal with some new pics of my psycosis @ 36 days 12/12


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Shit! I did forget something!
Thanks for reminding me, lol

Time to test the cure on the kushage


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 3, 2011)

HC can i ask a quick question.. when you pollinate a girl do you do it at a specific time regardless of the strain? for example do you pollinate all your girls 5 weeks into flower or earlier/later or at any random time you have the pollen ?


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ha nah you must of missed the part about no muffin afterwards for a couple more days


damn, i did miss that part... it sucks when aunt flo is in town!!!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 3, 2011)

No one likes it when they are ridin' the cotton pony lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> HC can i ask a quick question.. when you pollinate a girl do you do it at a specific time regardless of the strain? for example do you pollinate all your girls 5 weeks into flower or earlier/later or at any random time you have the pollen ?


Week 3 is when was I told to pollinate the females when I first started and that seems to work great, week 4 you might be ok but week 5 you may be pushing it. Cowboy may think otherwise though


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Anytime after week 3 and well.... as long as you still have white hairs, let you know if partially turned whites still work 

**Technically you can pollinate the preflowers and avoid pollinating the full on buds.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Week 3 is when was I told to pollinate the females when I first started and that seems to work great, week 4 you might be ok but week 5 you may be pushing it. Cowboy may think otherwise though


 same here..week 3 is when my plants get sexually abused with polen....some late 2 weeks works but i like to wait for a bud cluster to form a lil bit. This way has never let me down, plus it gives you anuf seed growing time if you run 7-8 week strains


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 3, 2011)

hey Hc... you know i would never jack your thread bro, but i know your camera if fooked.... so i thought i would brighten your night with some stoney porn!!!!!

C4 x CB at almost three weeks, starting to frost up!!







C4 x CB.... but pregnant!!! (i hope) makin the F2's!!!












AK47 about 4-5 weeks now







Wonder Woman!!! and one for the LED lovers!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 3, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Anytime after week 3 and well.... as long as you still have white hairs, let you know if partially turned whites still work
> 
> **Technically you can pollinate the preflowers and avoid pollinating the full on buds.


o rdo i like i do and just pollinate em early so u dont have as many seeds. if i wanted to make more id pollinate a whole branch. i havnt done a whole plant yet. i dont need that many beans.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome stoney thanks for the help!! They are all looking great you sure do grow them pretty 

What's going on T. The male dog is asleep in the closet...tomorrow will be day 1. There are a few of his cuttings in the chamber too. Trimming up the other Beast DOG right now. That line has been severed. Colas almost the size of my arms on that sativa bitch. RIP lol!

Thanks again stoney


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Awesome stoney thanks for the help!! They are all looking great you sure do grow them pretty
> 
> What's going on T. The male dog is asleep in the closet...tomorrow will be day 1. There are a few of his cuttings in the chamber too. Trimming up the other Beast DOG right now. That line has been severed. Colas almost the size of my arms on that sativa bitch. RIP lol!
> 
> Thanks again stoney


anytime bro!!! i love takin pics of my girls!!! hey, i just checked, and all three calizahr x CB's cracked and are ready for soil along with the two ice x cb's. that's 5/5 since late friday night!!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 3, 2011)

good deals! im poppin 6 c4 x cb right now to

I deff gotta get a new camera tho


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Hmn, interesting.... how exciting! 
**Ya had to throw a wrench in the monkey works eh 
Heri is sannies?! Thought about that one many times and just never pulled the trigger.


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 3, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> good deals! im poppin 6 c4 x cb right now to
> 
> I deff gotta get a new camera tho


so does HC!!! you guys should get a "two-for" deal!!! trade for C4 x CB's!!! hahaha that should get ya a great camera!!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 3, 2011)

lol kickass! 

they got some cameras on sale, i might grab one


----------



## Kiki007 (Oct 3, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Its a shame alota the sativas arnt around anymore....jus goes ot shoe ya tho lol....green crack took a backseat to the oldskewl haha


hey Dizzle - I still have green crack in my garden! and you're right - sativas are usually poorly grown - most growers can't grow them good enough to get a descent yield out of them..... if grown right - they're the bomb!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 3, 2011)

says the SLH mama! lol


----------



## Kiki007 (Oct 3, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> says the SLH mama! lol


just voted for you over on 600!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 3, 2011)

ohh thanks  I think Jig has it on lockdown, lol... pushing 30 votes that one is. his series is great!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 4, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> hey Dizzle - I still have green crack in my garden! and you're right - sativas are usually poorly grown - most growers can't grow them good enough to get a descent yield out of them..... if grown right - they're the bomb!!


 That so true....ive had killer strains that were shitty cuz someone never took the time to treat em good


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 4, 2011)

All is quiet on the eastern front this morning... somebody must be trimming


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Week 3 is when was I told to pollinate the females when I first started and that seems to work great, week 4 you might be ok but week 5 you may be pushing it. Cowboy may think otherwise though


thanks to you all for your replies on this


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 4, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> All is quiet on the eastern front this morning... somebody must be trimming


Haha no that was the past two days brobo  

Thrilling morning lol,,,,breakfast was good but then to a couple of stores ha. Well one was lowes but that just means more pojects for me to do. Rest of the day should be pretty stony though, how's it going with you bro!


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 4, 2011)

Ahhh I thought you'd had one more day still. You trim fast 

Just bongoed some Sweet Tooth... still not near ready, but there's a couple little popcorns from the bottom that I've dipped into as "first smoke of the day," and I must say, even though it's not there yet, the high on this one is nice, and I can see where the flavor is headed, too. Super body buzz right now, w/ that euphoric BB grin. 

Funny, I'm headed to the home repair store today as well. . . on weed  Later!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Oct 4, 2011)

Just poppin in to say hello. Just topped my lone Rom and it's gonna get flipped in a week or two. My BSB is about 4-5 weeks and just crazy purple, starting to stink nicely too. Bummer about the cam, looks like stoneys doing a good job covering for ya. It's crazy seeing LED pics in the cave!


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 5, 2011)

Highlander your inbox is full got some info for ya buddy


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 5, 2011)

boy it sure is quiet in here.... I hope all is well HC!!!!

just a heads up.... both Ice x CB's sprouted today!!! less than 4-1/2 days from seed!!!! hope the calizahr x CB's are the same way!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 5, 2011)

Alrighty Then bruva fi another mutha. Bro you knocked it out the Park with the bean's man! Shit, C.B x'd with some crazy strains mate! You've been busy man.
Ive had another wee peek through your thread for pic's and info ect... and they all look amazing, great work dude! I also caught the copm for the ' purple Pic's ' Great thread, and hope to have the colour shinning soon 
In meantime here's a Chiesel i done last year




Hope to catch you soon and get a wee chat on them 

cinder's


----------



## Psychild (Oct 5, 2011)

Dam I missed a lot already lol! Stoney those plants are lookinh amazing!

I've had some unexpected company the last couple of days, but i promise ill get pics up tonight! The HC Line is amazing!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 5, 2011)

I'll second that before ive even germed mine ! First class work


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 6, 2011)

Whats goin on in The Highlanders Cave today man?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 6, 2011)

Hope all is well, peace man!


----------



## Psychild (Oct 6, 2011)

So I started uploading pics last night and realized a couple of the plants look waaaaaaaay different already, so I decided to take more pics and have them up today....the Calizhar I have going lools great!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 6, 2011)

Still busy Bro. ! Me to man, that's me just going to check out some of these strain's, but i'll wait till you'r on to get some extra first-hand info mate. The C-4 sound's Bomb lol, 

cinder's


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 6, 2011)

HC were you been man?


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 6, 2011)

Let's give HC a little pr0n bomb for his return 

C4 x Caseyband 8.5 Weeks


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 7, 2011)

fuckin hell Bobo! those are pimp

what kind a camera you got that takes those clean pix?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 7, 2011)

Looking Amazing bobo, Love the color's and beauty fox-tail. Her's hoping i can get mine that-a-way 

Peace to the Highlander


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2011)

cracking bud shots peeps. you should be proud HC! that c4 casey looks a delight fella!

keep it dank in the cave bro!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 7, 2011)

What's going on everyone. Been a little under the weather the last few days you could say. Thanks for the pics bobo, I hope she smokes as good as she looks for you. Not sure, I'll take another look at the C-4s that I have going at 7.5 wks, yours may be leaning towards the headband pheno. Either way it will be fire

Been letting my stash of Calizhar x CB get a half way decent cure on before I sampled too much of it....Took a hit a few minutes ago and I love it. So frosty when you break the bud up it just sits in a pile of it's own trics, good flavor and after one hit I am really buzzed

Listening to some Hollywood Undead...Black Dehlia. Very aprapos

...Yo bobo, I just took a look at my C-4s and they have 7 and 9 leafers on top for fans. Anything Caseyband (headband pheno) will have 5 leafers all the way up


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2011)

sup Aitch mate lill H is jus dropping off after her afternoon feed, yay spoon time


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 7, 2011)

Sick and sick and tired eh?!
Sorry to hear it bro! 
The cure on that calizhar x cb is getting a taste on? Sweet, she leaning toward her calio gramma for taste? 
Hope you get to feeling better and that other situation finds it's resolution. It sucks to be in limbo. 
Cool song BTW


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 7, 2011)

Haha I'm thinking...spoon time?? Is H on solids already lol. Right right,,,bowl time, gotcha  

Hope everyone is doing well bro, you take it easy. I'll take it anyway I can get it lol


----------



## mr west (Oct 7, 2011)

Easy is as Easy does lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 7, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Sick and sick and tired eh?!
> Sorry to hear it bro!
> The cure on that calizhar x cb is getting a taste on? Sweet, she leaning toward her calio gramma for taste?
> Hope you get to feeling better and that other situation finds it's resolution. It sucks to be in limbo.
> Cool song BTW


One of the things I like best about a cure is the consistancy of the broken up bud ie exact % of water content which in my case is very low. The less moisture in your bud the more potent. I would rather dehydrate a bud and get 2 or 3 good hits rather than 6 or 7 from the same bud that's almost dry but not quite. Moisture vapor hits lol. I think all of my strains lean towards flavorable just through natural selection flavor being the second most important criterea. The Calizhar keeper pheno that I have is the orange smelling pheno that takes after it's gramma the cali-o like you said. I researched all of the phenos first over at Chimeras forum to know what to look for. I wouldn't call it oranges myself, a little like the bathroom onieda lol. The cross the is bringing out a lot of purples about 75% were purple and no onieda smell, muchos nicer smelling and tasting and more potent


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice, onieda smell huh? ya I can see that as not being oranges lol and glad to see gone lol hahahahhah I think I read somewhere that it was "bitter orange" still, slightly glamorizing?!
It's funny to experience what others have and to try to"see" it like they did, personally I like to use that kind of mental imagery. 
Oh ya! made some iso (diesel wax) 
Easily rivals the bags more experimentation is necessary, I'll keep you posted
My eyes, they hurt sooo bad lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 7, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> What's going on everyone. Been a little under the weather the last few days you could say. Thanks for the pics bobo, I hope she smokes as good as she looks for you. Not sure, I'll take another look at the C-4s that I have going at 7.5 wks, yours may be leaning towards the headband pheno. Either way it will be fire
> 
> Been letting my stash of Calizhar x CB get a half way decent cure on before I sampled too much of it....Took a hit a few minutes ago and I love it. So frosty when you break the bud up it just sits in a pile of it's own trics, good flavor and after one hit I am really buzzed
> 
> ...


Hmm, ya know, I'm not even sure about that. I think they were mostly 5ers... Almost sure of it, actually. I'll double check before I run some hash... Hope you're feeling better bro. I'll catch up w/ ya later!



Dizzle Frost said:


> fuckin hell Bobo! those are pimp
> 
> what kind a camera you got that takes those clean pix?


DSLR w/ a 100 mm macro lens-- the only way for Bobo to fly


----------



## ColoradoLove (Oct 7, 2011)

Good to hear you're still kickin HC! Get better mayn! It's that type of season


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 7, 2011)

one of your bsb/casey's at 5 1/2 weeks in sunlight and with flash




she's bulking nicely.


cof


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 7, 2011)

Very nice cof, i bet you love looking @ her. How does she smell?. 5 1/2 weeks n looks like she's got a lot of growing to do. How long do you think she will go? i have one on 12/12 but hasnt started to flower yet.


----------



## Psychild (Oct 7, 2011)

DAM That BSB is looking crazy!!!! Just popping in to let you know I got the picture update up! Hope everything's going well.....My Dad's racing in a Drag Race in Dallas this weekend, so I'm out at the track for a weekend of races! Now I just need to figure out how to get high


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 7, 2011)

holy bud porn ! those BSB crosses are mean as all hel!!!

thanks Bobo for the info...i think Dizzle wants to fly like that to LOL


----------



## curious old fart (Oct 7, 2011)

Psychild said:


> DAM That BSB is looking crazy!!!! Just popping in to let you know I got the picture update up! Hope everything's going well.....My Dad's racing in a Drag Race in Dallas this weekend, so I'm out at the track for a weekend of races! Now I just need to figure out how to get high


medibles...but with all of the fuel odors who would notice?


cof


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 7, 2011)

Hey, he's back. Hope you'r feeling better Pal. The cured Calizhar x c.b should help out a bit  
Ive been checking the strain's out and think they'r all going to be winner's. The Pic's of some of them that are getting posted up are all looking superb. And it sound's like you've got the flav. sorted in em too man!

Good health to you man!


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice BSB, COF! Looks insane brother 

Dizzle, fly fly fly!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 7, 2011)

im gona spread my wings as soon as a can spread some chedder lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 7, 2011)

Cheddar helps. I need some of that right, too. 

Speaking of cheddar... a bong rip of cheese might be calling my name. G'nite!


----------



## DST (Oct 8, 2011)

Cheese for breakfast, lunch and dinner, a sure winner everytime. Satisfies any hungry soul....back to me jegoint.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 8, 2011)

DST said:


> Cheese for breakfast, lunch and dinner, a sure winner everytime. Satisfies any hungry soul....back to me jegoint.


jegoint haha, stegedegy eddie ! 

Morning H.C, what's shakin bro! 
Hope all's well in the cave, keep it rocking man !


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 8, 2011)

good morning HC!! hope all is well with you and I hope the cave is rockin today!!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 8, 2011)

Oh yeah they are rocking up there I can hear them lol. I keep my Dewalt work radio in with the girls and one of them must have reached over and cranked the tunes full blast! Got a run at 8 wks today but they need a few more days, looking shweeet in there


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Oh yeah they are rocking up there I can hear them lol. I keep my Dewalt work radio in with the girls and one of them must have reached over and cranked the tunes full blast! Got a run at 8 wks today but they need a few more days, looking shweeet in there


they love the music!!! what is next on the chopping block? more calizahr's?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 8, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> they love the music!!! what is next on the chopping block? more calizahr's?


No I took down those 5 Calizhar last weekend, they are done at 7 wks or so. There are 2 BSB, 2 LCC, 2 BB and 2 C-4s that will start coming down sometime next week and then a dozen DOG and Caseyband at 4.5 wks. The calyxs on the blueberry are towering more than I have ever seen, they love the Nitrozime it's the first time I have used it on them and the results are astonishing. Bummer no camera though,,,,,I suppose I could justify getting another as a business expense lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> No I took down those 5 Calizhar last weekend, they are done at 7 wks or so. There are 2 BSB, 2 LCC, 2 BB and 2 C-4s that will start coming down sometime next week and then a dozen DOG and Caseyband at 4.5 wks. The calyxs on the blueberry are towering more than I have ever seen, they love the Nitrozime it's the first time I have used it on them and the results are astonishing. Bummer no camera though,,,,,I suppose I could justify getting another as a business expense lol


sounds sweet bro!!! you don't have an old cell phone laying around or something to use as a camera? I'll be a live in photographer for ya... I'll work for weed... hahaha good vibes bro!!! well I gotta get my ass moving! i got to put siding on a shed... winter will be hee soon!!!

L8R!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 8, 2011)

Man you got it rolling bro. Sound's like you need Ed. Scissor hand round for a bowl 
my connection keep's timing out, its cracking me up! Just trying to order my new toy's and not about to try sending any detail's untill its working properly. There's a couple other options to get the order done, and with it being the weekend i doubt it will make a big diff. in delivery time.

From the last shot's of you'r BBerry i can only imagine the tower size's mate! 
I forgot to ask, are the DOG S1's, from your keeper DOG ? Just a dozen you'r bringing down eh! lol Good Drill's Highlander


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey cinders! what say matey. Yeah I'm into the 5th generation of clones from my original keeper dog. I guess they are s1 as they came from DST a while back. I'm also keeping all of my selfed dog seeds (obviously right), Might have a dozen or more. Hey Chris I'm not sure if your Dog x (Ice x Caseyband) seeds are the result of pollen from the Artic Express that I spluffed or it's quite possible that they are selfed as well.

Beautiful Indian summer days around here cinders right now. My season 

Take it easy man!


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 8, 2011)

Fall is the best time of year, ain't it? Warm days, cool nights, and lots of harvest  My favorite, at least.

So what time of day do think C4 x CB should be smoked? More of a nighttime shmoke I think you were saying before? She's hanging in the closet with all the Cheeses, and dude, the resin production holds no comparison... C4 wins hands down in a side by side test. It's ridiculous. My next round is definitely NOT going to be a Cheese dominated grow... hell, it might just be a THC line grow, instead! 

Hope you're feeling good today, HC. Are you drinking lots of juice???


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 8, 2011)

Boooooooooooo!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 8, 2011)

wassssuup people?


----------



## ColoradoLove (Oct 8, 2011)

Lucky you're getting Indian summer, it's 39 degrees and raining here. In another week or two it's gonna be snow. But that's why I live here right? Haha.

We should compile a list of flowering times for all the crosses. I know you've run most of them already in addition to what everyone else is doing. Just curious how long everyone is gonna let em go. Specifically on the BSB cause that's my most mature one right now!

Hope you're doing better HC, like Bobo said, drink juices! Dose yourself hard on that vitamin C! It's water soluble so it would be extremely difficult to OD on it


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 8, 2011)

Green chiles man, enchiladas all day! Vitamin C and get your grub on! 
Damn, sorry dog knowing that you really can't..... well that was just mean!
Seriously though, that is something that I could do for you sometime cause that's just how cool I am! I got access to the best chiles in the world hands down. Fresh fire roasted (that was last month), then frozen. 
Good ole C-Love is closer to my precious pintos in Dove Creek than me!
Anyone of you know what a Navajo Taco is? The best "getting over sick" food in the world!
I love this time of year too, harvest time is great everywhere I have ever been!
Oh man, do you ever get the fresh Olathe corn up where your at C? 
Sometimes I miss home!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 8, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Fall is the best time of year, ain't it? Warm days, cool nights, and lots of harvest  My favorite, at least.
> 
> So what time of day do think C4 x CB should be smoked? More of a nighttime shmoke I think you were saying before? She's hanging in the closet with all the Cheeses, and dude, the resin production holds no comparison... C4 wins hands down in a side by side test. It's ridiculous. My next round is definitely NOT going to be a Cheese dominated grow... hell, it might just be a THC line grow, instead!
> 
> Hope you're feeling good today, HC. Are you drinking lots of juice???


Yeah wait till you break a bud up and it's sitting there in a pile of it's own trics! I know what you mean the C-4 is insanely frosty, even more so than the CB.

Your going to have to let me know brother, The Caseyband would be the nighttime smoke but the C-4 I liked during the day because even though it's wicked potent it kicks in the imagination and creativity and there is no couch lock. I'm licking my chops eyeing mine lol.



Dizzle Frost said:


> wassssuup people?


Hows it going dizzle, just chillen enjoying the day right now. Trying to figure out how I can produce more weed haha. Need the moola ya know ; !) How bout you man



ColoradoLove said:


> Lucky you're getting Indian summer, it's 39 degrees and raining here. In another week or two it's gonna be snow. But that's why I live here right? Haha.
> 
> We should compile a list of flowering times for all the crosses. I know you've run most of them already in addition to what everyone else is doing. Just curious how long everyone is gonna let em go. Specifically on the BSB cause that's my most mature one right now!
> 
> Hope you're doing better HC, like Bobo said, drink juices! Dose yourself hard on that vitamin C! It's water soluble so it would be extremely difficult to OD on it


That is why you live there man,,,,your prolly be in one of the prettiest places in the country. Well except where I am hehe.

All of my strains are done in between 7 and 8.5 wks man, I never let anything go longer than that. It wouldn't hurt to bring it to 9 but the trics should be telling you when to harvest it. How far is your BSB x CB?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey man, hope your afternoon is good!
Sure do miss the mountains, you guys are lucky. I may just have to go find some and go for a hike!
For now, back to work there's some cement to mix this afternoon!
l8r


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 8, 2011)

And grass to mow here lol. Good luck with your project this afterrnoon!

I know you have mtns around there somewhere...me and my buddy had a snowball fight in August at the top of what's prolly the tallest peak in that state when we were travelling cross country


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 8, 2011)

you lot wanna try living in UK ... 1 week a year sun , more than half the country cant speak english , gun/knife crime in almost every city , no nice views or beaches .... would recomend it to everyone ! lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 8, 2011)

HC do you have any pics of your C4 x Casey ? had a quick look but didnt see any .... you got any feedback on the smoke ?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 8, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> HC do you have any pics of your C4 x Casey ? had a quick look but didnt see any .... you got any feedback on the smoke ?


Check out bobos thread man...he just harvested one https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/413339-brobos-thread-bros-sisters-too-17.html#post6425037


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Check out bobos thread man...he just harvested one https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/413339-brobos-thread-bros-sisters-too-17.html#post6425037


cheers !


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 8, 2011)

hey HC hows it goin?? my internets been out the last few days. gotta say tho man.. all your creosses are lookin prettye badass! the C4xCB!! looks fuckin sick! love the colors! and then the BSB x CB.. lookes awesome as well. im harvesting mine 2morrow. ill post pics in here 4 ya mannn. sucsk u dont have a camera man... =*( i can only imagine wat the plants look like!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 8, 2011)

My chick is working and one of my favorite movies is on...The Last of the Mohicans! What's really cool is this movie is based on actual events during the French Indian war which was pre revolutionary war which took place right across the lake from me. There are old forts up and down the lake from that era when we were still under british rule. I recognize all of the names of the forts in this movie and have visited some!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 8, 2011)

It's handled for the hiking, next weekend up in some mountains. Not too far away. 
That's a good movie! I love the good old movies that actually had historical relevance.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 9, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> hey HC hows it goin?? my internets been out the last few days. gotta say tho man.. all your creosses are lookin prettye badass! the C4xCB!! looks fuckin sick! love the colors! and then the BSB x CB.. lookes awesome as well. im harvesting mine 2morrow. ill post pics in here 4 ya mannn. sucsk u dont have a camera man... =*( i can only imagine wat the plants look like!


How's it going lil buddy! Chop day at chris's cave today huh : ?) Awesome looking forward to a couple of pics of the BSBx, is that the one thats coming down? Wed of this week is when my next harvest starts, everything will be at 8.5 weeks. 

Enjoy your day off!!

What's going on cowboy  Of course my chick comes home half way through the movie and she's not into that shit haha oh well par for the course and I've seen it plenty of times.

Cool beans about next weekend man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 9, 2011)

It's time to chose the Black Rose stud and isolate him untill the female is ready....don't really need a flower room full of BR pollen although it worked out great with a room full of Caseyband pollen earlier this year. Cost me a couple of qtrs but the trade off was worth it lol. If you really want to pollinate everything in your room then you do what chris does and drop your pollen in front of the fan hehe ; !)

Out of 10 BR plants I ended up with 4 males and 5 females (binned the smallest female). I have the best male and female all picked out for the f2s and then Chris's flojas will get flipped. Little friendly grow off between streets and I with the flojas but it's not really fair as I had my choice of 7 plants. Really 4 cause that's how many females I think I have and a beautiful male Floja stud is all picked out. They are getting huge chris, 20" bushes with multiple tops. And what like 9 days still to flip or something? They are all out on the porch soaking up the rays 

Taking a break with some of the zhar x cb in the bubbler...man I love everything about it! Two hits puts you in a real good place, anything more is over kill (he says as he loads the second bowl of the morning hehe ; )


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 9, 2011)

O - VER - KILL, O - VER - KILL, O - VER - KILL, O - VER - KILL, O - VER - KILL, O - VER - KILL

lol
Sampling some 2 week cured kushage. It's so smooth it begs you to go deep, no deeper......... too deep, too deep...... fuck 
Zhar x cb coming through improved heh he! 
The Midas touch bro!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 9, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> O - VER - KILL, O - VER - KILL, O - VER - KILL, O - VER - KILL, O - VER - KILL, O - VER - KILL
> 
> lol
> Sampling some 2 week cured kushage. It's so smooth it begs you to go deep, no deeper......... too deep, too deep...... fuck
> ...


 i hated my kushage. dismissed it quickly. glad you got a good one!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 9, 2011)

Thanks T! Me too since I just had a bogus heavy duty fruity pheno from them, I dismissed this but have been pleasantly surprised. So far this is the best of theirs I have tried but I'll tell you straight up if it didn't say og in the lineage you wouldn't place it. I mean no og influence in this pheno, since I haven't any exp with SAGE it must be that line showing (looked just like that pic). It's outdoor and was a fem freebie so it's not a keeper no matter how much I enjoyed it. Sorry you got a shitty pheno! I hate that. Still got a few of theirs to try but later some time. All I know is dank x dank is not always dank, it just isn't. 
one word, NEXT.... lol

Sup HC! How's your afternoon?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 9, 2011)

New pic update in my journal if anyones interested ... some nice frost


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 9, 2011)

How's the Highlander, just to let you know i got a new home for the Pink ladie's  These are going to be fun bean's, im hyped to get them popping man. i got you'r like from the ' Purple bud's " thread for my QrazyQuake, ( cheesequake x qrazytrain ), this going to fit right in with the you'r man. 
Hope your well mate 

cgg


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey what's happenin guys. Nice sunday albiet quite...nothing wrong with that these days though. Been a steady stream of leaf peepers going by my house all day lol. It's unbelievably beautiful around here right now with the leaves ranging anywhere from fire orange to candy apple red to all the shades of yellow in between. Going to go hit a rib joint with my son later on tonight when he gets out of work, just enoying some coffee and a bowl right now.

Something new in the works over there cowboy, anything been germed yet : ?)

Hey there cinders pops you and westy been trading baby stories lol? Yeah your pic over there looked great man, deservered more than a like but that's about all I could do


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 9, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Thanks T! Me too since I just had a bogus heavy duty fruity pheno from them, I dismissed this but have been pleasantly surprised. So far this is the best of theirs I have tried but I'll tell you straight up if it didn't say og in the lineage you wouldn't place it. I mean no og influence in this pheno, since I haven't any exp with SAGE it must be that line showing (looked just like that pic). It's outdoor and was a fem freebie so it's not a keeper no matter how much I enjoyed it. Sorry you got a shitty pheno! I hate that. Still got a few of theirs to try but later some time. All I know is dank x dank is not always dank, it just isn't.
> one word, NEXT.... lol
> 
> Sup HC! How's your afternoon?


Lol, dont get me started on HDF.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 9, 2011)

I was having issues deciding how to proceed. 
I think I have it sorted though, I'll let you know.

Man I bet it's beautiful up there!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey what's happenin guys. Nice sunday albiet quite...nothing wrong with that these days though. Been a steady stream of leaf peepers going by my house all day lol. It's unbelievably beautiful around here right now with the leaves ranging anywhere from fire orange to candy apple red to all the shades of yellow in between. Going to go hit a rib joint with my son later on tonight when he gets out of work, just enoying some coffee and a bowl right now.
> 
> Something new in the works over there cowboy, anything been germed yet : ?)
> 
> Hey there cinders pops you and westy been trading baby stories lol? Yeah your pic over there looked great man, deservered more than a like but that's about all I could do


HaHa, aye were like regular papa's lol. I need to spread some love before i can Rep. you back to mate, but cheer's. I'm really happy with this plant with not having it under my own wing, and flowered out under a single 400. So cant wait to get her BIG and see what i can really do with it 
Ive got the cheesequake x'd with A.K 48 at seedling stage, that too should be fun 

Peace to the Cave Man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2011)

hey H to the C man whats the word fella? what you running at the moment. i'm lost off lol. 

hope your good bro! I could really go for some ribs now.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 10, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hey H to the C man whats the word fella? what you running at the moment. i'm lost off lol.
> 
> hope your good bro! I could really go for some ribs now.


Well to be honest I'm all over the place, do you really want to know haha : ?) K sure...will give me time to finish this bowl and another cuppa before I go back to work. Here goes,,,just harvested 5 Calizhar last week, tomorrow will make 8.5 weeks for the rest of that run...2 BSB, 2 C-4, 2 LCC and 2 Blueberry. The next run coming up on 5 wks are a dozen DOGs and Caseyband. At 4 wks there is a Lush and an Ubber Kush x Deep Blue. At 2.5 wks there are 3 P10, 3 Lemon Qleaner and 2 indie Qleaner. At 2 wks there are 5 Calizhar, 2 Grape Ape x Hashberry and 5 female and 1 male Black Rose AND the male DOG at 1 week.

Vegging and about to be flipped next week are 4 female and 1 male Floja, 3 Ice x Caseyband and 3 Cheeseberry haze bushes. In two weeks 20 unsexed Calizhar x CB and 12 freshly rooted Calizhar clones will get put in the anne frank closet and flipped

Vegging...6 Corleone Kush x Headband, another dozen DOGs and Caseyband and a couple more each of the BSB, C-4, LCC and BB. 

There did I forget anyone haha. Thinking it's time to pick out a new strain. Soon hehe


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2011)

quite the line up man! not a single strain that isnt A+  good work man. you got your eye on a particular strain? i'm looking for testers


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 10, 2011)

Don't look this way for a tester silly lol, my hands are slightly full  and I must have a backlog of 25-30 diff strains sitting in my fridge (yeah the one that shit the bed)!

Whats first this afternoon,,,pub or a hot shower. Sounds like you been sitting in wet clothes all day at work man lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2011)

hahah thought as much. tho i'm sure there'll be folk who'll give them a run out for me.

dont think i could face a drink. i had my fill yesterday and saturday. that said i'm going to get a bottle of brandy n cook steak diane so who knows where it'll end up. and the bath/shower's full of autopot gubbins getting rinsed oot.

laters fella!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Oct 10, 2011)

Glad to see you back posting in here HC!


----------



## Psychild (Oct 10, 2011)

Wo0t! What a Frickin Line-up!!!! Haha! Can't wait till the camera problem is all worked out  Posted a pretty decent sized update, with pictures on the page instead of thumbnails. Come drop by if you get a chance!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 10, 2011)

hey Caveman...whats the good word brother? i ben under the weather last few

the supply drops will be flying tom, so pm me if you can


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 10, 2011)

Evening H.C, well it is here lol. 
Just catching the feed, can't put this one on no timer  Got the new home for the gem's i got line'd up coming tomorrow. ( or the day )
" heed's mashed man " Bx2 x D.P.Q "

Stick-In Bro.

cinder's


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 11, 2011)

Wassup Hc? hope all is good. I have a quick question. How long did your Calizhar x CB's flower. Mine are going past 9 weeks now, maybe 10 with almost all white stigmas.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 11, 2011)

Jeeez! Watch out folks, there's a donkey dyck in here, and it ain't gettin' out alive!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 11, 2011)

I took most of them down at 8 wks only because I had to but they were still growing and I took the last couple down at 9 weeks that were done but still had some white pistils on top. The trics were perfect though. So out of 14 females only 3 were the green pheno which is what I'm smoking now. The purple pheno was better, I smoked a lot of that last week and really liked it. Very frosty with a nice taste and more potency than this green one. Yield is great on those though, every plant grew as a terminal cola which makes it ideal for a sog. Speaking of that I have 20 of those Calizhar x Caseybands that are going to be flipped in a couple of weeks. I'm pretty familiar with them now after growing out the last batch of 20 (40/40 germ rate too) and will look for a couple of phenos that I like to continue on and eventually cube.

Calizhar x Caseyband purple pheno cured nug...


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 11, 2011)

beautiful macro close up!!!! did ya get a new camera HC?

the nug looks intoxicating!!!!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 11, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> beautiful macro close up!!!! did ya get a new camera HC?
> 
> the nug looks intoxicating!!!!!!!


No man I had to resort to going back a few pages and pulling this one up...just wanted to emphasize the crazy frostiness to it lol. See that T ; !)

Got one picked out though stoney thanks to one of our buddies here  Lets see, new fridge or new camera? My chick did not find any humor when I suggested we just use a cooler, shoot there's not much food in Mother Hubbards cupboards these days anyways haha the local restaurants like that....ah shit both I guess! And she thinks she's picking out the fridge, yikes. I'll steer her towards one and let her think that she picked it out. I'll be like Steve Martin in The Jerk when he runs the carny game booth. "Anything on this shelf over here, between these two and under that one. There!"


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 11, 2011)

roflmao, I love that movie!
Yep, the sleeper..... frosty booger! 
You gonna get one of those dslr cameras?  
Something like a certain Brobo? 
Oh man, the cave is gonna get some renovation...... don't forget a ring flash


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 11, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Jeeez! Watch out folks, there's a donkey dyck in here, and it ain't gettin' out alive!


 Sorry ill wear pants next time LOL



that Caliband looks real sticky!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> No man I had to resort to going back a few pages and pulling this one up...just wanted to emphasize the crazy frostiness to it lol. See that T ; !)
> 
> Got one picked out though stoney thanks to one of our buddies here  Lets see, new fridge or new camera? My chick did not find any humor when I suggested we just use a cooler, shoot there's not much food in Mother Hubbards cupboards these days anyways haha the local restaurants like that....ah shit both I guess! And she thinks she's picking out the fridge, yikes. I'll steer her towards one and let her think that she picked it out. I'll be like Steve Martin in The Jerk when he runs the carny game booth. "Anything on this shelf over here, between these two and under that one. There!"


Lol, i see how frosty she can get. i think i heat stressed her too much. im sure ill get a nice pheno. im holdin on to a bsbX in veg incase my bsb fem is "Her".


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 11, 2011)

Trimming up the second Blueberry right now, the house smells delicious lol. Tummy is growling though, time to run down and get some chinese take out


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 11, 2011)

the bird has left the nest


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 11, 2011)

do they have a bunch of foxtails on them? they can be tedious to trim!! I always end up snipping an ear here and there!! hehe


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 11, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> do they have a bunch of foxtails on them? they can be tedious to trim!! I always end up snipping an ear here and there!! hehe


 no lie there lol....everyone of my Texada plants had crazy rock hard foxies, like cold nipples LOL...hard ot trim thhose lil mini fans under em, well its jus a pain in the ass codename "PITA"


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 11, 2011)

hey HC... clean your inbox when ya get a chance!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 11, 2011)

yeah i was jus about to say that lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 11, 2011)

ya know, I've seen PITA posted before.... and had no idea what it stood for!! hahaha I'm not the most experienced chatter.hahaha..... I can make ( . )Y( . ) and post pics!!!!

speaking of pics....

Thanks for the spluffing tips HC!!! the C4 x CB F2's are in the makin!!! my QQ took as well!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 11, 2011)

Haha how about that man! Run with it!! Looks like the mum is one of those C-4 dom resin factories 

Oi taking a break for a second for some more coffee and a bowl. Moved on the the BSB, shoot all of these strains coming down this week are a breeze to trim. Good thing. 

I cleared out some room in my box, sorry about that guys


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha how about that man! Run with it!! Looks like the mum is one of those C-4 dom resin factories
> 
> Oi taking a break for a second for some more coffee and a bowl. Moved on the the BSB, shoot all of these strains coming down this week are a breeze to trim. Good thing.
> 
> I cleared out some room in my box, sorry about that guys


I sure hope they end up being some good. I understand i didn't have the amounts to choose from like you do, but the male was the biggest and strongest one of the three. and this female is a nice lookin gal herself!! I hope their children find a home in your garden some day. That would be a cool full circle, good karma thing!!!

and you're killin us with the no pic thing!!! I'm such a sucker for that BSB!!! i wish i could see it!!! 

you should buy a camera and take a pic of a new refrigerator in the store and stick it on the lid of the cooler!!! hahahaha


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 11, 2011)

thats one sexy prego!


----------



## AllAboutIt (Oct 11, 2011)

All is still well i see HC, i never really say much here but have been following since....uh.. 2009 i guess lol ..when dillweed was still posting. I love what you do here. Keep me in mind when you spread some love


----------



## george8680 (Oct 12, 2011)

Can we get some pics of the Black Roses? Also BSB stand for black sour bubble correct? I am assuming its a cross involving Black Rose?

Thanks


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 12, 2011)

george8680 said:


> Can we get some pics of the Black Roses? Also BSB stand for black sour bubble correct? I am assuming its a cross involving Black Rose?
> 
> Thanks


 Thats right G it is Black Sour Bubble

if you google pot strain Black Rose you will get it.
its actually Heath Robinsons Black Rose


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 12, 2011)

Ya know hem I never dreamed that when I gave all of those seeds that I spent years collecting the keeper mums for, that you would take them and mishmash them all around including donnies gear with no testing what soever before hand and you come up with a mulligen stew of untested phenotypes and now your going to sell them on BB??

Good luck selling my stains bro and I know you didn't mean to cause trouble cause your clueless hem but ya fucked me over dude. I didn't give you all my keeper shit for you to turn around and sell them


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 12, 2011)

george8680 said:


> Can we get some pics of the Black Roses? Also BSB stand for black sour bubble correct? I am assuming its a cross involving Black Rose?
> 
> Thanks


Hey man how many times are you going to ask for pics...that's 3. I posted them all the last time you asked


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2011)

damn man someone pissed in your porridge or what? wow clueless? dude wtf give the guy some slack. so you not going to sell any of the strains that me and DST gifted to you that you've crossed. bsb crosses? the black rose? should we be asking you for a cut? should we all kick back up to heath for ripping off his 10 years of work? no man owns a strain.

this whole thing has really saddened me man.

there's no reason we cant all have a slice of the pie.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

I totally agree with Don. 

This is not a nice way to do things HC. I really don't think you are thinking straight.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 12, 2011)

Damn, today is starting like shit bro! Sorry man.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> damn man someone pissed in your porridge or what? wow clueless? dude wtf give the guy some slack. so you not going to sell any of the strains that me and DST gifted to you that you've crossed. bsb crosses? the black rose? should we be asking you for a cut? should we all kick back up to heath for ripping off his 10 years of work? no man owns a strain.
> 
> this whole thing has really saddened me man.
> 
> there's no reason we cant all have a slice of the pie.





DST said:


> I totally agree with Don.
> 
> This is not a nice way to do things HC. I really don't think you are thinking straight.


I feel where both you are coming from. i think the reason he is so heated is because he made " a mulligen stew of untested phenotypes and now your going to sell them on BB??" this is probably not the way hc would have released something, below his standards in a way. I dig both sides but everybody should chill. you are all like my older online uncles.

"


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 12, 2011)

No don I would not think of crossing Ds dog or any of your cuts...don't compare what I'm doing to what hem did either bru or course you can see it any way you want to I don't give a shit. I'm not going to go into what's really going on here but trust me getting stabbed in the back twice in two days is one way to piss me off. I was going to let what hem did slide but hey not now


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I feel where both you are coming from. i think the reason he is so heated is because he made " a mulligen stew of untested phenotypes and now your going to sell them on BB??" this is probably not the way hc would have released something, below his standards in a way. I dig both sides but everybody should chill. you are all like my older online uncles.
> 
> "


Thanks T that makes me feel a little better but yeah that's exactly where I'm coming from


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 12, 2011)

I am going out on a limb but it seems like a bit of communication is what is missing in the picture. 

Saying things that may be regretted in response to something that was never said is hard conversation to have. I came up in here because there was this group of what seemed like fairly tight friends. I don't think that part has changed.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 12, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Damn, today is starting like shit bro! Sorry man.


How ya doing cowboy, it's fine man and by the way thanks for the damage control attempt with stoneys pic


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 12, 2011)

AllAboutIt said:


> All is still well i see HC, i never really say much here but have been following since....uh.. 2009 i guess lol ..when dillweed was still posting. I love what you do here. Keep me in mind when you spread some love


Ahh the good ole days when I was working with subcool and his gear lol. The guy is a character but I learned a thing or two from him. I think the last thing he said to me was "man I wish I had your Blueberry cut". Sure brother just hit me up with a pm and I'll float some of my stuff your way no prob.

Yeah I'm not sure what happened to dill, he had just harvested a crop of Violator Kush and then just dropped off the map. He resurfaced around the holidays last year and said he had something cooking and would be back after the new year but never heard from him. Hope your well dill whereever you are brother.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 12, 2011)

Yea man, but this ain't the 600 way. ive been stabbed in the back, had the ball snatched right out of my hand a few times. i just say fuck re-arrange my associations n keep it truckin. Just keep it in PM's it alot easier that way. and its YOUR business. Not ours.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2011)

fair point about the untested beans. i agree but you were told the same as hemlock and everyone else that inquired, you produce the beans, document them with test grows, stabilise etc and down the line you can flog them on BB. 

your point is valid and so is mine. well i feel anyway. 

no one has intentionally stabbed you in the back ffs get a grip man. have you asked hem not to sell them til they're refined and tested?


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I'm not going to go into what's really going on here but trust me getting stabbed in the back twice in two days is one way to piss me off. I was going to let what hem did slide but hey not now


And what's really going on HC, I'll tell you, you are getting paranoid and need to chill.

And I don't really care if you cross the DOG or anything else as a matter of fact, because I don't think I own genetics.

Anyway, this is going to go no where except to a bad place. So as you quite eloquantly put it on the 600 Competiton thread....UNSUBSCRIBED.


----------



## DST (Oct 12, 2011)

this is what happens when people get arsey about what other people are doing (and not knowing the 100% fact). I quite clearly said to Hem that Testing would be, and needed to be done before release....okay, unsubbed now.


Don Gin and Ton said:


> fair point about the untested beans. i agree but you were told the same as hemlock and everyone else that inquired, you produce the beans, document them with test grows, stabilise etc and down the line you can flog them on BB.
> 
> your point is valid and so is mine. well i feel anyway.
> 
> no one has intentionally stabbed you in the back ffs get a grip man. have you asked hem not to sell them til they're refined and tested?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2011)

aye i'm not wanting to argue or even fall out with you hc. lets just draw a line. life is too short man.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 12, 2011)

I may be a lot of things but paranoid is certainly not in there ahaha. And that's fine D I cleaned out my subscriptions yesterday. And my friend your dog is not a candidate for breeding as she is not stable and I get seeds all of the time from it. I was just trying to boost your guys gear


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> fair point about the untested beans. i agree but you were told the same as hemlock and everyone else that inquired, you produce the beans, document them with test grows, stabilise etc and down the line you can flog them on BB.
> 
> your point is valid and so is mine. well i feel anyway.
> 
> no one has intentionally stabbed you in the back ffs get a grip man. have you asked hem not to sell them til they're refined and tested?


In all fairness, no those stipulations, while certainly acceptable were never mentioned to me.

The point is I do not care what hem does with my beans or anyone else for that matter, christ I honestly don't. After falling out with bb the other day and then this morning seeing him answering george about my/his who the fuck evers gear I saw it as a bit of spam from his part and I blew it out of proportion. I'm sure he didn't mean it as such but since he is with Breeders now and I've dropped out and am going ahead with my own line I guess I'm just a little touchy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 12, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> aye i'm not wanting to argue or even fall out with you hc. lets just draw a line. life is too short man.


Oh great another line drawn lol lk k man sounds alright


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2011)

the point is you do care. or you wouldn't be so hurt by it. he's not out to rip you and neither are BB. as for slating DST's DOG that's just childish retort man. i know as well as you, and everyone else that's grown it, it's an amazing strain and yeah there are a few selfed beans in mine too. i'm thankful for them.

understandable you'd be touchy about it. i probably would be too but come on a PM would have sufficed. there's already been enough dirty laundry done in public today that peeps don't really need to know of but you closed the BB door not us. 

as for oh great another line drawn ?! i'm not sure if your being sarcastic but my statement still stands. life is too short for this shit


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 12, 2011)

no worries hc. good luck to you fella.


----------



## ghb (Oct 12, 2011)

i got no part in this


----------



## george8680 (Oct 12, 2011)

Highlanders Cave, I asked you for pics again, your right, but in a recent post you said, you found the best Black Rose male for breeding, yet there are no pictures and I was wondering if you were going to document the grow?


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 13, 2011)

Holy Shit WTF did I do?


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ya know hem I never dreamed that when I gave all of those seeds that I spent years collecting the keeper mums for, that you would take them and mishmash them all around including donnies gear with no testing what soever before hand and you come up with a mulligen stew of untested phenotypes and now your going to sell them on BB??
> 
> Good luck selling my stains bro and I know you didn't mean to cause trouble cause your clueless hem but ya fucked me over dude. I didn't give you all my keeper shit for you to turn around and sell them


 OK sorry HC certainly did mean to make ya mad.
I don't think they are your strains per say I did cross them with dons gear and some gear that I had. Having raised breeding stock cattle for about 10 year I can tell you that good genetics don't need a lot of testing if the stock you are using is proven, slim chance there will be a problem. I had no idea that you would be mad. Would love to speak privately about it. And come to some sort of compromise. 
I would NEVER stab you in the back Bro. Come man these are plants.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow, a cattle breeder. i bet thats fun.(off subject)


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wow, a cattle breeder. i bet thats fun.(off subject)


 it was T we did embryo transfer, with real high profile genetics, had a couple duds but for the most part WINNERS!!!! Some of the seaman we used was 1000 per straw, some of the eggs were 5000 a piece. Good Times we sold them to everyone and they then bred them to there best and sold them.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ya know hem I never dreamed that when I gave all of those seeds that I spent years collecting the keeper mums for, that you would take them and mishmash them all around including donnies gear with no testing what soever before hand and you come up with a mulligen stew of untested phenotypes and now your going to sell them on BB??
> 
> Good luck selling my stains bro and I know you didn't mean to cause trouble cause your clueless hem but ya fucked me over dude. I didn't give you all my keeper shit for you to turn around and sell them


Why not only one side of the seeds is your strains? but that being said I don't want you to be mad at me, I feel we been friend for a long time.


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 13, 2011)

ghb said:


> i'm sat on the fence here and i don't know the full story behind what has been said between the parties involved, so take what i'm about to say with a pinch of salt if you will.
> 
> HC i can clearly see you are pissed of at what has happened with regards to selling your seeds through BB, i know you well enough just by reading your posts to know that you are not a highly strung paranoid guy.
> 
> ...


 First of all money not the end all be all for me gbh. for you to make these accusation is a bit unethical on your part.
I am not selling these to people that HC was going to give them to. I'm selling to the public. HC never said to me these seeds are only for flower and he knew by readin my J that I was breeding them. At no time did HC PM me and asked me what I planned to do with them. It was my assumption that since we both got seeds from across the pond that we would reciprocate by selling those seeds on their site. 
Capitalism does work and has worked better and longer than any other form of its kind. Sad you felt it necessary to do this here.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 13, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> it was T we did embryo transfer, with real high profile genetics, had a couple duds but for the most part WINNERS!!!! Some of the seaman we used was 1000 per straw, some of the eggs were 5000 a piece. Good Times we sold them to everyone and they then bred them to there best and sold them.


for food, or show? or both?


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> for food, or show? or both?


 For Show and food Thanks for asking T


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 13, 2011)

HC Pm in your box
Hemlock


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 13, 2011)

C4xCB from the Highlander line. ProMix Soil with amendants to include bat shit seabird and mexico. Also used foliar spray gravity and snow storm. Nugs are super hard. tricombs clear and cloudy. Grown under T-5 fluorescents. 

Grown by Clueless


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 13, 2011)

Hayo Caveman, stoppin in to say hollla!


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 13, 2011)

DST said:


> this is what happens when people get arsey about what other people are doing (and not knowing the 100% fact). I quite clearly said to Hem that Testing would be, and needed to be done before release....okay, unsubbed now.


Yes you did DST


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 13, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Hayo Caveman, stoppin in to say hollla!


How 's it going dizzle man, just potted up 14 calizhar x CB and then ran out of soil...the other 6 will have to wait a few days I guess. That's ok it's 420 time anyways. Hope your doing good mango my friend.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 13, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Holy Shit WTF did I do?


That's fine hemlock whatever, knock yourself out bro. Good luck with your venture. One of the differences between you and I is that you are doing it for the money (shit you just told donnie today how badly you needed the money your were going to make off this venture for a new grow room or somethng? 

I was doing it because being able to spread top notch mj love around the world was something that made me feel good about myself. Well like I said whatever, I'm just going to slip back down in cracks and grow good pot and forget making anymore seeds.


----------



## ghb (Oct 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's fine hemlock whatever, knock yourself out bro. Good luck with your venture. One of the differences between you and I is that you are doing it for the money (shit you just told donnie today how badly you needed the money your were going to make off this venture for a new grow room or somethng?
> 
> I was doing it because being able to spread top notch mj love around the world was something that made me feel good about myself. Well like I said whatever, I'm just going to slip back down in cracks and grow good pot and forget making anymore seeds.


 
i hope that aint true, i aint got mine yet.........

don't know if this is the right time to be making jokes pal, hope you are chillaxing on the porch tonight without a care in the world


----------



## ColoradoLove (Oct 13, 2011)

george8680 said:


> Highlanders Cave, I asked you for pics again, your right, but in a recent post you said, you found the best Black Rose male for breeding, yet there are no pictures and I was wondering if you were going to document the grow?


Yo George he still doesn't have a camera, if you're actually following this journal you know that. Just CHILL and you'll get your pics. HC takes a million, go back through his journal and you will find at least 15 of the Black Rose. This is obviously not a good time

Just poppin in to say hello HC. Hope you're doing well and that you get that new cam in time to showcase a little of those east coast fall colors! Take care


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi HC , hope all is doing well .... forget all the BS on here ... i dont wanna get involved but just wanted to say lifes to short for grudges bro. Hope this gets sorted and i hope this doesnt affect your updates and journals and your future crosses , you have been a inspiration to me with your crosses and great new strains since iv been on RIU.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 13, 2011)

ghb said:


> i hope that aint true, i aint got mine yet.........
> 
> don't know if this is the right time to be making jokes pal, hope you are chillaxing on the porch tonight without a care in the world


Shoot ghb how did that happen?? Thanks for the vibes man and I took your advice...brought the plant that I was trimming out on the porch to finish while there is still some daylight. Thanks.



ColoradoLove said:


> Yo George he still doesn't have a camera, if you're actually following this journal you know that. Just CHILL and you'll get your pics. HC takes a million, go back through his journal and you will find at least 15 of the Black Rose. This is obviously not a good time
> 
> Just poppin in to say hello HC. Hope you're doing well and that you get that new cam in time to showcase a little of those east coast fall colors! Take care


Hi Clove how's it going. Not doing too bad here thanks buddy. In another week it's going to be past peak so may be a little ify on the autumn colors photo shoot. 

Have a great evening smoke good pot!



RobbieP said:


> Hi HC , hope all is doing well .... forget all the BS on here ... i dont wanna get involved but just wanted to say lifes to short for grudges bro. Hope this gets sorted and i hope this doesnt affect your updates and journals and your future crosses , you have been a inspiration to me with your crosses and great new strains since iv been on RIU.


That's very sage advice robbie thanks for the thoughts and vibes man. Flipping the 7 flojas tonight (I cant wait any longer for streets to flip hers) we are having a friendly little grow off that should start getting fun soon, you guys should all check it out....https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/476161-floja-grow-off-seed-ft.html.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's very sage advice robbie thanks for the thoughts and vibes man. Flipping the 7 flojas tonight (I cant wait any longer for streets to flip hers) we are having a friendly little grow off that should start getting fun soon, you guys should all check it out....https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/476161-floja-grow-off-seed-ft.html.


thanks bro .. subbed ....


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 13, 2011)

That sucks that we can't see those autumn colors!! this are starting to change here now. like ya said, lots of reds and yellows and everything in between.... since my camera works, i thought i would take a picture of my little slice of heaven on this bright and sunny gorgeous day we are having here... hahahahahahahahaha ( it does look pretty when it's not raining!!)


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's fine hemlock whatever, knock yourself out bro. Good luck with your venture. One of the differences between you and I is that you are doing it for the money (shit you just told donnie today how badly you needed the money your were going to make off this venture for a new grow room or somethng?
> 
> I was doing it because being able to spread top notch mj love around the world was something that made me feel good about myself. Well like I said whatever, I'm just going to slip back down in cracks and grow good pot and forget making anymore seeds.


 Dude its no secret to everyone else who been in our business or at least in my neck of the woods way that the contracting/building business has been pretty bad and in my area we're worst than most of the country. I'm broke and I'm always looking to make some cash but not at the expense of upsetting someone I consider a friend. It not like i'm breeding some of your strains to bagseed man I'm using WORLD class genetics. Sensi Star has a world class pedigree, MULTI CC CUP WINNER. Named Plant for a lifetime. Green Houses Pineapple Express is a CUP winner and World KNOWN strain. IMO these Strain could only HELP your strain not hurt them The Black Rose you selfed came from the boys over the pond thats not you thats Heath Robinson I still don't know what you are upset about? is it because you think the handling charge is to much from BB? I don't. Fuck we are friends lets get it out on the table and work it out. You Said, I was doing it because being able to spread top notch mj love around the world was something that made me feel good about myself. Well like I said whatever, I'm just going to slip back down in cracks and grow good pot and forget making anymore seeds.[/QUOTE]

Sell that shit to somebody else Bro. I'm 44. I have seen you on here where you didn't have 500 in your pocket and were bitching about being Broke,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,sell some SEEDS BRO. Damn I'm not saying you can't give some away shit I know I will but sell the rest of it and put a few extra bucks in your pocket. No Ones tryin to fuck you. Come On Now.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 13, 2011)

stoney I can almost see the deer under those apple trees. I have a few in my backyard too and the deer usually come in about the same time every night, a couple of hours after dark.

That really looks nice man, thanks for the pic!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> In all fairness, no those stipulations, while certainly acceptable were never mentioned to me.
> 
> The point is I do not care what hem does with my beans or anyone else for that matter, christ I honestly don't. After falling out with bb the other day and then this morning seeing him answering george about my/his who the fuck evers gear I saw it as a bit of spam from his part and I blew it out of proportion. I'm sure he didn't mean it as such but since he is with Breeders now and I've dropped out and am going ahead with my own line I guess I'm just a little touchy





Highlanders cave said:


> That's fine hemlock whatever, knock yourself out bro. Good luck with your venture. One of the differences between you and I is that you are doing it for the money (shit you just told donnie today how badly you needed the money your were going to make off this venture for a new grow room or somethng?
> 
> I was doing it because being able to spread top notch mj love around the world was something that made me feel good about myself. Well like I said whatever, I'm just going to slip back down in cracks and grow good pot and forget making anymore seeds.


 Hemlock man I'm not going to sympathise for you, there are millions upon millions of people in this country who are in the same boat or worse. I must say though that I was utterly suprised that you crossed everything that we all gave you but I bit my tongue just kinda smiled and went on my way. I never ever considered anything my strain other than what was crossed with the caseyband and even then obviously ya don't own it, it goes with out saying that a person cannot own a strain. What you do own is the credit for creating it. Is the Vortex BOG's? Of course not, it's subcools. Does he own it? Of course not. 

I honestly thought that mishmash was going on the market as is, which I realise now I was wrong about it and apologize for overreacting. The night before last I find out that your going to venture on over with the boys with what we gave you and the next morning I see you responding to a question that was asked to me concerning my gear. Yes I do consider it my gear. If I got beans from someone elses plant/strain I would consider that their gear as I do with don and d's strains. When I got the Black Rose seeds and the BSB seeds they had been obtained by Don as freebies. Neither one had been grown before by him much less refined yet and if he was growing them I personally would not have even considered breeding with them. I thought it was an unwritten law especially in a small circle of friends that you wouldn't use another guys strain for your own gain. There was a lot of time and effort selecting all of those keepers of mine and hem shoot man you went ahead with one of donnies LCC and made a mother out of it without even know what phenotype it was much less if it was a good one or not. And then still with out knowing how it was you made a ton of clones out of it. That's not the way my gear was created. 

Like I said hem, good luck and I mean that sincerely


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hemlock man I'm not going to sympathise for you, there are millions upon millions of people in this country who are in the same boat or worse. I must say though that I was utterly suprised that you crossed everything that we all gave you but I bit my tongue just kinda smiled and went on my way. I never ever considered anything my strain other than what was crossed with the caseyband and even then obviously ya don't own it, it goes with out saying that a person cannot own a strain. What you do own is the credit for creating it. Is the Vortex BOG's? Of course not, it's subcools. Does he own it? Of course not.
> 
> I honestly thought that mishmash was going on the market as is, which I realise now I was wrong about it and apologize for overreacting. The night before last I find out that your going to venture on over with the boys with what we gave you and the next morning I see you responding to a question that was asked to me concerning my gear. Yes I do consider it my gear. If I got beans from someone elses plant/strain I would consider that their gear as I do with don and d's strains. When I got the Black Rose seeds and the BSB seeds they had been obtained by Don as freebies. Neither one had been grown before by him much less refined yet and if he was growing them I personally would not have even considered breeding with them. I thought it was an unwritten law especially in a small circle of friends that you wouldn't use another guys strain for your own gain. There was a lot of time and effort selecting all of those keepers of mine and hem shoot man you went ahead with one of donnies LCC and made a mother out of it without even know what phenotype it was much less if it was a good one or not. And then still with out knowing how it was you made a ton of clones out of it. That's not the way my gear was created.
> 
> Like I said hem, good luck and I mean that sincerely




Dude I promise I wasn't spamming shit, I was only tryin to help you out cause you get so may questions. 

I never knew an unwritten rule like that. And it doesn't sound like any kinda "FRIEND" Rule I ever heard of. and I have friend I have had for 30 plus years.

You should be thanking me that I bred your unknown strain to some world class Genetics 

My real friends would give me whatever I needed and more if I asked and hoped I did well with it.

Why don't you tell these folks the truth you don't wanna pay BB handling charge. Thats what the real problem is. 

Did ya think BB was gonna do it for free,,,,,,,,,,, to spread your MJ Love as you put it.

and you Blew those guys across the pond for those seeds and you know it I watched it every day. remember your little godfather this and that.

Now you think your some kinda pot God cause you bred a few plants that you feel were keepers. Oh MY 

It a good thing all those seeds companies don't think like you or we would never get any hybrid crosses.

Sorry I spoke to ya Like a Man With no hippy love. I just don't do that well.

and fuk you Highlander I didn't ask for your sympathy.

Man I can't believe you have trashed this many friends in 2 days might be record.

And for the record it was You me Mr West Don Dst that were the core group


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 13, 2011)

Come on hem tell me what you really think lol. I apologised to you, must be you didn't like what I think of your growing/breeding techniques and more so oops now everyone knows too. And I have nothing to hide about why I chose not to run with bb, as a matter of fact I posted in detail why yesterday and then deleted it last night and I won't be talking about it anymore. 

And as far as blowing the guys across the pond that was funny. Did you happen to know that I sent seeds across to Don before I had recieved any seeds from anyone at all?

I won't be discussing this again


----------



## Psychild (Oct 13, 2011)

Referee said:


> Done!


Topped the Calizhar's yesterday, decided it was a good time to check on sex. &#8730; Hope the house is growing ok! &#8730;


----------



## Hemlock (Oct 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Come on hem tell me what you really think lol. I apologised to you, must be you didn't like what I think of your growing/breeding techniques and more so oops now everyone knows too. And I have nothing to hide about why I chose not to run with bb, as a matter of fact I posted in detail why yesterday and then deleted it last night and I won't be talking about it anymore.
> 
> And as far as blowing the guys across the pond that was funny. Did you happen to know that I sent seeds across to Don before I had recieved any seeds from anyone at all?
> 
> ...


You posted it then you deleted it speaks volumes.

I could give a shit what ya think Dude. You know that.

You win Arjan I mean Highlander you win I'm out.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 13, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Topped the Calizhar's yesterday, decided it was a good time to check on sex. &#8730; Hope the house is growing ok! &#8730;


That's cool Psychild, how old are they? Love to see pics if you have any...it's calizhar x cb by the way. I am going to have to top mine too to be able to get any cuttings off from them they are just a straight up cola with no side branching lol. Maybe just pinching it a couple of times would be enough. I'll just pick the one I like the best and clone it. I'm done with making seeds man. Certainly wasn't in it for the money...I estimated that it cost me 4 qtrs of product over the course of the year what with crops lost to seeds and taking up time and space in the flower rooms for seed runs. Hey I never complained about it though, it was making me happy to help people out and proud to see my stuff being grown. Like ghb said quite a while back to me, you should be able to make a lot more selling weed than beans. 

Talk to you late man


----------



## ColoradoLove (Oct 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> you should be able to make a lot more selling weed than beans


Oh no question! Unless you're big (as in placing in the Cannabis Cup like Barneys, Nirvana, GreenHouse, etc) you can make way more $$ selling way less product if it's greens and not beans. Also worth noting, most of those places direct you to a seedbank which further confirms the seed game is an oligopoly. I mean Attitude makes up over half, with maybe 2 or 3 others making making up an additional 20-30%. Consider the "sketch" factor including the fact that 100% of the mailings to your largest market (the US) is federally illegal. No way is Subcool making $$ and DJ Short sure as hell isn't! If Arjan is making coin he needs to help his boy Franko out!


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 14, 2011)

wow... holy shit mann.. my internet was out for a week... and i missed alot!! i only had 35 mins to get ready... and i spent 30 mins of that time catchin up on this thread!! wow... well. seems liek its pretty much over. soo im not gonna bother gettin involved. i can see both parts tho... well HC.. i got sumthin 4 ya... sum pics of the BSB x CB.  here ya goo man. harvest pics adn plant pics.








sorry for all the pics! it was hard for me to pick only a few nice shots. =) i have a nice clone of this strain i plan on keeping around for a lil while. =) hope all is well man! excited to watch this floja grow off!!!1 XD


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 14, 2011)

Yumm, looks good to me! Way to go, you should be proud of that you did her justice for sure. 

Ah, finally a new day. The smoke has cleared.... ahem.... the cannon smoke has cleared  and the heads bob out the trenches. 
puff, puff, pass 
High profile shit anyways man! Kinda counter productive in a way no?! 
It was a "Rock n' Roll Fantasy", 
man one time I had just left a job site for the day and I was jamming that song loud, just then a truck with a bunch of hotties pulled up in front of me and started showing their tits and sucking their fingers and pointing at me...... ffs I am glad I didn't wreck that truck...... 
I was already married and that wasn't going to be what it COULD be but for a minute.... man........
I think you know the drillio
I know one thing, I liked you before all that bullshit anyway and most the fellers here feel the same. Besides business makes strangers of bedfellows right! Don't be so quick to drop your new hobby though, it's easier to store/catalog than clones and lets you hunt.  you know you can't walk from the hunt! 

Morning man, well it was when I started this anyway lol


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 14, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> wow... holy shit mann.. my internet was out for a week... and i missed alot!! i only had 35 mins to get ready... and i spent 30 mins of that time catchin up on this thread!! wow... well. seems liek its pretty much over. soo im not gonna bother gettin involved. i can see both parts tho... well HC.. i got sumthin 4 ya... sum pics of the BSB x CB.  here ya goo man. harvest pics adn plant pics.


WOW chb they look amazing !!
i cant wait to grow a nice strain that cures red or purple rather than green , they look brilliant! much respect to you my friend!

HC tried to reply to your pm but your inbox is full lol .. saved the message though so will try again later


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 14, 2011)

if you dont take your country too seriously this is a funny post ... https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/476516-yanks-behalf-queen-elizabeth.html

yeah its abit of spam but i thought some light hearted fun might be needed after recent incidents


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 14, 2011)

Mornin' cave dwellers. . .


----------



## ColoradoLove (Oct 14, 2011)

Damn CHB! I can see why you couldn't pick favorites!


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 14, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> stoney I can almost see the deer under those apple trees. I have a few in my backyard too and the deer usually come in about the same time every night, a couple of hours after dark.
> 
> That really looks nice man, thanks for the pic!


it's funny bro, I was just outside 10 minutes before that and it was clear out and i could see the tree line... that storm rolled in fast!! got another storm rolling through right now to!! the deer love my yard!! along with the turkeys and lots of other wildlife. i have a few fruit trees and they are always eating from them. I don't hunt anymore and nobody else hunts on my propety so they know thay have a safety net here and have 17 acres to let nature happen!!!! I love the woods, I could NEVER live in the city!

here is a better shot from today... haha

Chris - those are some sweet pics bro!!!! it was very tempting to try to smell them through the monitor!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 14, 2011)

Seventeen acres would be a slice of heaven stoney, I could see how pretty it was even in the rainy pic. Another ex hunter huh lol. I got it ALL out of my system man and I don't miss it. Funny I was looking at some pics on my computer today and I considered posting a shot or two from a New Foundland moose bowhunt that I went on. That's a really sweet setting stoney man your fortunate. And right, I could never live in the city either anymore. 

Thanks for the pic!

Thanks for the tip earlier Clove ahaha, I'm such a dork sometimes. 

Hey back at ya Brobo and robbie, you guys doing good I hope. ? And smoking dank weed of course!

Cowboy you always put a smile on my face..."and the heads bob out of the trenches" lol 

Chris I was just about to post a pic of my BB via my cell phone but after looking at yours I think not. Holy shit those are some Barney purple buds aren't they!! Too bad you didn't get a little better yeild...the BSB is one of my bigger yeilders and the Caseyband is one of my lowest lol but also one of the frostiest too! She came out perfect man and that's real sweet you have a cutting of it going. Congrats on that beauty man and thanks for posting the pics!! I'm smoking some of the BSB from this last run right now and oh yeah it's real nice...more potency than the BB I have been smoking hehe


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 14, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Seventeen acres would be a slice of heaven stoney, I could see how pretty it was even in the rainy pic. Another ex hunter huh lol. I got it ALL out of my system man and I don't miss it. Funny I was looking at some pics on my computer today and I considered posting a shot or two from a New Foundland moose bowhunt that I went on. That's a really sweet setting stoney man your fortunate. And right, I could never live in the city either anymore.
> 
> Thanks for the pic!
> 
> ...


damn dude, taking down a moose with a bow!!!!!! that sounds exhilarating!!! but yea i hung up the hunting gear for quite some time now. i still have all my guns and my grandfather's and my dads guns that they left me. I never thought once of selling them. i still shoot quite often, just at paper not flesh.... well unless you're a groundhog, then your fucked!!! those bastards have holes under every building i have!! they have the whole mountain to dig holes and they have to do it next to all of my foundations!!!! the only hunting i would ever do is someday i would like to hunt wild boar with a bow. call it my "bucket list hunt".

but enough gun talk... back to the buds!!!! i wonder if Chris will get a better yield bug free... although i don't know haw much if at all the mites got to his bsb x cb... it's hard to tell when the leaves are sugar coated!!! i had to blow this pic up.... so beautiful!!!

I am very excited to flower my first bsb x cb very soon!!! she is ready now, but i don't have room in flower for her, well i hope it's a "her"!!!! as soon as i harvest this ongoing tangerine dream i will put her in flower. here is Chris' plant one more time!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 14, 2011)

Haha ya posted the one that was flipping the bird at us, that's a riot cool lol. I never came home with a moose, I was the only one with a bow. Out of 4 of us we only got one small bull. I had a trophy that would of been a chip shot with a gun go by me and I called in another bull in only to have a live cow get his attention with her bawl. Fuker turned around and walked right away when he heard her lol. Guess she sounded nicer to him then I did . I have shot a couple of caribou with a bow in Northern Quebec up with the Inuits and not far from the Artic circle. You can see one of the racks hanging on the wall occasionally in my pics shot on the porch. I also have a boar head mounted that I shot with a bow. Mean and ugly them are! He has made it into a few pics as well. There stoney you got me going I have hundreds of hunting stories lol.

Had to run out and get some half and half for coffee to go with this bubbler of BSB that I have going. Liking this stuff ALOT!

This is a shot of my Blueberry that I took with my cell phone last week. She kinda went all hippie with the dreads. Can thank the Nitrozyme for that


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 14, 2011)

hahahaa something tells me you wouldn't make for very sexy female moose!!! hahaha too funny!

you sure can grow a sexy female blueberry though!!!! I wish my blueberry looked anything close to that!! love the foxtails!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 14, 2011)

to bad on the bull...next time yyul punch his time card 

i love hunting to, i will with guns sometimes, but i love hunting with dogs ols skewl, we get racoon, possum, rats, even snakes if there around lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey H.C, the tower's on you'r blueberry are crazy mate! Think i need to up my nute's and try some diff. stuff. That Nitro. sound's like a good start 
I dont know much about gun's though lol

take care bro.

cindr's


----------



## streets (Oct 14, 2011)

chb444220 said:


> wow... holy shit mann.. my internet was out for a week... and i missed alot!! i only had 35 mins to get ready... and i spent 30 mins of that time catchin up on this thread!! wow... well. seems liek its pretty much over. soo im not gonna bother gettin involved. i can see both parts tho... well HC.. i got sumthin 4 ya... sum pics of the BSB x CB.  here ya goo man. harvest pics adn plant pics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




holy fuck.......


----------



## streets (Oct 14, 2011)

curious old fart said:


> one of your bsb/casey's at 5 1/2 weeks in sunlight and with flash
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what the fuck.... i want these seeds, or a clone. i dont care either way. give me give me give me!!!!


----------



## ghb (Oct 14, 2011)

man your blueberry looks sexy, it reminds me of the g-13 haze i grew, never seen foxtails of stacked calyxs like that anywhere else. i can almost smell her!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 14, 2011)

The pure power plant sativa pheno grows long tails like that too but not as plump caylexes. Ya that BB is beautiful mang!

All these pretty buds man, it's nice to see!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 14, 2011)

What's really weird is she has never done that before....the closest was the pic in the Blueberry smoke report link below oops I'll have to put that back up. She liked the Nitrozime but that shit does funny things to my plants, mostly justs bulks them up more but the BB reacted like that.

Stoned to the bone on some C-4 and watching Steven Kings Dreamcatcher which is cool as shit. Especially this stoned...out of the 4 strains just harvested she is definitely the BOOM MUTHAFUCKA and the one I will be reaching for when I want to get real stoned. 

Commercial is over lol

My girlfriend and I had a nice home cooked meal this evening....she's not into flicks like this so she's gone upstairs to bed lol

Not a good day yesterday, my chick lost her part time job at the local piza parlor and a good friend of my daughters died from a herion overdose.


----------



## Psychild (Oct 14, 2011)

DAM! It's too bad the seed ferry couldn't be the bud ferry, that BB and BSB look ridiculous! &#8730;&#8730;&#8730;

I was trying to wait a week on pictures, but most of them have been up-canned 3-4 days ago and already exploded in growth. I can take pictures again tonight if you'd like. &#8730; I know it's Calizhar x CB, just been lazy and leaving the x out.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 14, 2011)

i never seen that yet...ima dload it now lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 14, 2011)

wow dude, you have had one shitty week bro!!! my best karma goes out to ya man!!! i hope your weekend gets better to start out a much better week!!!!

i am pleased to hear how potent the C-4 is considering you said my C4 x CB looks to be the C-4 pheno side!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 15, 2011)

streets said:


> what the fuck.... i want these seeds, or a clone. i dont care either way. give me give me give me!!!!


yeah man ill second that, let us know if ya release em thru anywhere


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 15, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> hahahaa something tells me you wouldn't make for very sexy female moose!!! hahaha too funny!
> 
> you sure can grow a sexy female blueberry though!!!! I wish my blueberry looked anything close to that!! love the foxtails!!





Dizzle Frost said:


> to bad on the bull...next time yyul punch his time card
> 
> i love hunting to, i will with guns sometimes, but i love hunting with dogs ols skewl, we get racoon, possum, rats, even snakes if there around lol


It was pretty easy to learn how to call moose....just rented a video from a world champion moose caller, haha they have competitions for everything I guess, and learned to speak their language. In New Foundland it's required that you hunt with a guide....my fricken guide had never seen a compound before, wore the same clothes all week and didn't use the wind at all. And then wondered why after the first week of the season they don't see as many moose lmao.



Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey H.C, the tower's on you'r blueberry are crazy mate! Think i need to up my nute's and try some diff. stuff. That Nitro. sound's like a good start
> I dont know much about gun's though lol
> 
> take care bro.
> ...


Hey cinders good to hear from you, hope all is well brother. I asked the owner of the hydro store what he would recommend to help increase my yield and that's what he steered me too. It's prolly boosted my yeild by an average of close to 25% so I highly recommend it! 

Have a good weekend mate!



ghb said:


> man your blueberry looks sexy, it reminds me of the g-13 haze i grew, never seen foxtails of stacked calyxs like that anywhere else. i can almost smell her!


Bazooka Joe bubblegum is what she smells like, her and the livers dom lcc are the 2 nicest smelling strains that I have going.



Psychild said:


> DAM! It's too bad the seed ferry couldn't be the bud ferry, that BB and BSB look ridiculous! &#8730;&#8730;&#8730;
> 
> I was trying to wait a week on pictures, but most of them have been up-canned 3-4 days ago and already exploded in growth. I can take pictures again tonight if you'd like. &#8730; I know it's Calizhar x CB, just been lazy and leaving the x out.


Hey cool Psychild, when are you going to flip them : ?) I have some of those that I'm going to pull the trigger on next week. 40/40 germ rate so far with them and only 5 males out of the first 20! Good luck, I would like to watch those beauties flower man!



stoneyluv said:


> wow dude, you have had one shitty week bro!!! my best karma goes out to ya man!!! i hope your weekend gets better to start out a much better week!!!!
> 
> i am pleased to hear how potent the C-4 is considering you said my C4 x CB looks to be the C-4 pheno side!!


Positive vibes are more than welcome stoney and your just bubbling over with it. Gimmie gimmie haha. I'll be fine buddy I always am thanks 


Cowboy how's it going my friend! I don't know what happened to your quote lol but top of the morning to you!! The foliage around here has been peak for the past week but they are forcasting high winds for today. Bye bye pretty leaves.

Well it's time to turn the music up and turn my attention to the garden. First up to be watered are the Corleone Kush x Headband of T's. Still thinking there are 2 phenos, I'll take some pics with my phone...they are just hanging out and vegging waiting for a spot to open up. I wouldn't mind if they vegged for a few more weeks I'm real excited for them. They all look like carbon copies of each other but 2 are slightly different and I still think those are the og phenotype

Have a good day my brother, I'll talk to you>>>Black Sour Bubble.... puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 15, 2011)

getting some new genetics as clones today and my psycosis is down to the last 2 weeks of countdown so im feeeeeeeling happy  cant wait to get this psyco cut down , dried and tested , it looks amazing and smells even better , absolutly covered in trichs !


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 15, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> It was pretty easy to learn how to call moose....just rented a video from a world champion moose caller, haha they have competitions for everything I guess, and learned to speak their language. In New Foundland it's required that you hunt with a guide....my fricken guide had never seen a compound before, wore the same clothes all week and didn't use the wind at all. And then wondered why after the first week of the season they don't see as many moose lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 so far im at 4 fems 3 males for the ck x hb.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 15, 2011)

bsb sounds good, of course nothing you got sounds bad lol 
Mornin' man!
Not gonna get my hike up in the mountains, my son is running cross country up there today though. More cement for me!
Have a good one brother!


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey there HC bro! Sorry to hear about your chick's job, and your daughter's friend. That sucks, man... 

I was tripping on that BB... think the Nitrozyme had any negative effect on her? If you didn't have the dreads, do you think you'd have more weight on there? It looks great to me, just wondering if you'd noticed any difference that you were NOT happy with... I know you love that shtuff tho!

Just about to go bongo a little taste of some C4 x Caseyband...!!!! It's been hanging in my closet patiently, and I popped off a couple lower buds that should be ready to "test" right now  About to go and try to catch up to ya!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 15, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> so far im at 4 fems 3 males for the ck x hb.


Batting pretty close to 500 man...would you say that they are slow veggers or average? MInes a little slow but they were all topped a couple of weeks ago or so, their coming along.



colocowboy said:


> bsb sounds good, of course nothing you got sounds bad lol
> Mornin' man!
> Not gonna get my hike up in the mountains, my son is running cross country up there today though. More cement for me!
> Have a good one brother!


Ha no kidding that's cool I wish him strength and speed : !) And I hear ya...you have to get it done when you can. Pops is prolly having a ball with it though lol.



Bobotrank said:


> Hey there HC bro! Sorry to hear about your chick's job, and your daughter's friend. That sucks, man...
> 
> I was tripping on that BB... think the Nitrozyme had any negative effect on her? If you didn't have the dreads, do you think you'd have more weight on there? It looks great to me, just wondering if you'd noticed any difference that you were NOT happy with... I know you love that shtuff tho!
> 
> Just about to go bongo a little taste of some C4 x Caseyband...!!!! It's been hanging in my closet patiently, and I popped off a couple lower buds that should be ready to "test" right now  About to go and try to catch up to ya!


Thanks bobo man...worlds are really going to collide, she's already bored lol. She'll have to find something she's not the type that can just hang out. Now me on the hand hehe

My BB is usually a low yielder but this round was about what I said, almost a 1/4 more in weight. She doesn't usually look like the one in my BB link. she is so fussy it's not funny. The timing of the Nitrozime is important, I'm using it as a mid to late flower kick in ass bloom bomb. Weeks 4 and 5 are seeming like the best weeks to give it to them. If they get it at week 6 (or 2 weeks befor they are done) you can expect to wait an extra week for them to finish bulking up. I'm going to fool around a little with the bb and see if I can turn those dreads into weightier buds 

Brobo buddy I am fucking stoned real nice on one hit of the C-4! And still the rest of the bowl to go. It's one of my most potent I would say. Dangerously so haha well maybe not really 

I think you will like!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 15, 2011)

> Batting pretty close to 500 man...would you say that they are slow veggers or average? MInes a little slow but they were all topped a couple of weeks ago or so, their coming along.


 i would say they are pretty slow short stout little fuccers too. but the one i did top caught up with the others asap.


----------



## Psychild (Oct 15, 2011)

Sweet! I'm about to run in there and do some up-canning and pictures for you. &#8730; I'll be back in a few.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 15, 2011)

I ripped some of the C4 x CB this morn and it was stellar! Was high for hours, too, left to take care of all my chores around town with my sunglasses glued into place lol. Good shit, can't wait to grow it again.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 16, 2011)

What's cracking in da bowl Highlander ! Some of you'r fine H.C line preview's ?
I'm just going to put my seed's to germ today. Going right in for the kill with the C4 x CB and the Lem. Qleaner sound's funky 

Hope your good Pal.

cinder's


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 16, 2011)

looks like every1s enjoyin ur strains HC! =D keep up the great work! ur seeds do NOT disappoint!  gonna be throwin a few of ur other seeds in the flowering room real soon! doin that SOG grow. =) bumch of seeds 12-12 from seed basically. theres a few that are a few days- 1 week old as well. depending on the male-female ratio.. i may pull a few back into the veg box to keep them as mini-moms. =)


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 16, 2011)

Sup Boss!
More cement, 4 more posts to go. I am done for the day, getting baked to ease the pain 
Going to see Real Steel with my boys today. Went to a roller derby last night, that was pretty fun. lol been a pretty busy weekend so far. Got a new contract that's going to last a few years, been sweating bullets lately man. This weekend has been an enormous relief from several months stress. 
Just thought I would share that, hahahhah
puff, puff, pass


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 17, 2011)

Wassup Caveman. I posted pics of the LQX in my journal. she's something nice. now im focused on pullin a pheno out of that.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 17, 2011)

These are bad pics but she is fresh....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 17, 2011)

Not cool. Edit your post. 
BSB x CB is Black sour bubble x Caseyband. 
Calizhar xCasyband
and c4 x cb is what it is. they are all nice check out my journal. HC i hope everything is alright in the cave the weather is nice and hope its all good to you.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Oct 17, 2011)

sorry bout that hc, post has been edited.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 17, 2011)

Tryna needs to edit his, too, as it has the OG message. . . erase the quote, I guess. 

Hey HC, hope ship's a sailin'. Mellow time over here, about to turn into crazy time... Baked like a school boy off some C4x yeeeeeeeeee haw.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey Bat Man ! So that's some of the H.C line in germination mode 
Ive picked out the CaseyBand x Lem. Qleaner with the C4 and Calizhar cross's. When they pull through i'll keep you updated bro.These should be fun as their all quite new to me but in the same token, their all wicked strain's crossed with a wicked strain 
Hope you'r good mate !

cgg


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 19, 2011)

What's good cave dwella?? Just dropping in to say hey. This round of cheese is off the hook, I must say... but you know what is even better?  I bet you do... Hope you're having a good one brosef.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 19, 2011)

Ya, how are you bud. Figure your laying low, hope things are mellowing out and your feeling better brother. 

Take care man!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 21, 2011)

Alright bud hows it going? hope all is well with you . talk soon


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 21, 2011)

So ive germed a few BSB x C.B and the Calizhar x C.B, both popped in 24hrs in tissue a couple of each along with some Psyco Killer crosses. Going to pop in a couple of the C4's too with my Casey Jones bean's today and hopefully have a family by next week.

Hope you'r good Bro. Busy, Busy!!!!

Cgg


----------



## ColoradoLove (Oct 22, 2011)

Got some pics for ya'll! BSBxCB in da house!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Oct 22, 2011)

That last pic labeled "gs" is a non HC strain, not sure how it ended up in there.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 22, 2011)

ColoradoLove said:


> Got some pics for ya'll! BSBxCB in da house!
> 
> View attachment 1849959View attachment 1849962View attachment 1849960View attachment 1849961View attachment 1849963


God damn!  Mine started going purple, like my black rose, but once they got seeded they stopped putting out the colours. My final harvest is going to be a monster scrog of it i've got vegging away


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 22, 2011)

Man, all these BSB pics are making my sad I didn't crack any of those my last run. Not that C4x sub par, mind you... Hey, speaking of which... 

Hope you're hanging in there HC brother. Just dipping in to say "hiiiiiiiiiggggghhhhhhh" . . . .


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 22, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Man, all these BSB pics are making my sad I didn't crack any of those my last run. Not that C4x sub par, mind you... Hey, speaking of which...
> 
> Hope you're hanging in there HC brother. Just dipping in to say "hiiiiiiiiiggggghhhhhhh" . . . .


 i got soem C4 x CBs flowin right now....after seeing yurs im pretty fired up about me lol...BSB are next!


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice Diz! BSB will prolly be one of the ones I crack next, too. . . I must say, tho, that I've got some Qleaner x's and some Rom's that I've been eyeing, too.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 22, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Nice Diz! BSB will prolly be one of the ones I crack next, too. . . I must say, tho, that I've got some Qleaner x's and some Rom's that I've been eyeing, too.


 thhose sounds kickass to....i fired up some Roms this grow....sadly they took a pH slam to the face and a couple never recovered....i still have 2-3 good ones to flip tho .....there all in my house of sativa journal....i gotta do some transplants today so ill prolly update it. But the Roms that got toasted look sorta funny..there 4 nodes high and look like 1st leaf seedling still, like 3" at best :\ lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 22, 2011)

Clove is in the house! 

Hey gang just been keeping my head down and giving riu a break for a while. Nice to see and hear all the good vibes evreyone is real chill. Lots of awesome pics from you guys, the smoke shouldn't be too bad I think . I've had 5 different flavors to chose from lately and the C-4 jar gets hit the most followed by the BSB and then the tasty BB. Giving those a break and switching it up with some LCC (cherry pheno) right now which is real tasty too. Just posted some shitty cell phone pics over at the Floja grow off thread if anyone is interested lol.

Thanks again to everyone that inquired this week


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 22, 2011)

all they need is some lingerie! those are bomb


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Clove is in the house!
> 
> Hey gang just been keeping my head down and giving riu a break for a while. Nice to see and hear all the good vibes evreyone is real chill. Lots of awesome pics from you guys, the smoke shouldn't be too bad I think . I've had 5 different flavors to chose from lately and the C-4 jar gets hit the most followed by the BSB and then the tasty BB. Giving those a break and switching it up with some LCC (cherry pheno) right now which is real tasty too. Just posted some shitty cell phone pics over at the Floja grow off thread if anyone is interested lol.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone that inquired this week


is the BSBXCB available to buy anywhere yet?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 22, 2011)

Don't know brother but I'm the wrong one to ask lol, I'm done with seeds...just doing a little growing now. 

Later man


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Don't know brother but I'm the wrong one to ask lol, I'm done with seeds...just doing a little growing now.
> 
> Later man


But i thought they were yours?? or am i just being a dumbass? sorry i very rarely come into this thread, just enjoy the bud porn in here lol


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Clove is in the house!
> 
> Hey gang just been keeping my head down and giving riu a break for a while. Nice to see and hear all the good vibes evreyone is real chill. Lots of awesome pics from you guys, the smoke shouldn't be too bad I think . I've had 5 different flavors to chose from lately and the C-4 jar gets hit the most followed by the BSB and then the tasty BB. Giving those a break and switching it up with some LCC (cherry pheno) right now which is real tasty too. Just posted some shitty cell phone pics over at the Floja grow off thread if anyone is interested lol.
> 
> Thanks again to everyone that inquired this week


oi oi Highlander , glad to see your ok 
Ive just chopped my psycosis , first time growing it and i gotta say , that is a real stinky girl haha . i think ill pull about 2oz dry and if the quick dried bit i sampled is anything to go by im going to be knocked unconsious with a silly smile on my face for many hours to come lol !
Which of your strains you finding the fruitiest ? im guessing the BB but its just a guess


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 22, 2011)

Man I feel like an ass hole for being all "meh", to the colored buds. lol 
space queen is supposed to have some cherry phenos too, man might have to get some cherry action cuz it just sounds right! 
Damn clove, got me motorboating the monitor he he


----------



## ColoradoLove (Oct 22, 2011)

HC you'll also be stoked to hear my lone Rom I started looks to be popping pistils! I gave her darkness for 48 hours prior to flipping to 12/12 and it's been in 1 day and I can see pistils. I think the darkness thing might be more effective with some strains than others, but 1 day into 12/12 is FAST! I almost don't believe it's actually showing this soon, but there's nothing else they could be! Keep on keeping on brother!


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 22, 2011)

yo HC good to hear you're doing okay bro!!! PM me if you are chillin on another forum bro!!

and C-love those look yummy!!!!! I saw you posted some pics at the other place so i will check em out better there!!!

but I'm with cowboy.... motor boating the monitor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 23, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> oi oi Highlander , glad to see your ok
> Ive just chopped my psycosis , first time growing it and i gotta say , that is a real stinky girl haha . i think ill pull about 2oz dry and if the quick dried bit i sampled is anything to go by im going to be knocked unconsious with a silly smile on my face for many hours to come lol !
> Which of your strains you finding the fruitiest ? im guessing the BB but its just a guess


Hey hey Robbie...a couple oz's of your own homegrown! Nice!! And some dank shit at that too. What's the lineage of the psycosis again I forget but enough people go on about it lol it must be dank. Haha when I was in high school "homegrown" was a derogatory term. A lot of people grew their own weed back then outside especially the farm boys from up in the islands...but the stuff that we all grew wasn't all that great hence homegrown equalled yuck. Not yuck anymore though,,,now it's yes!!!

The Blueberry that I'm smoking this morning has a great taste and strong too. Not too many fruity strains n the cave anymore. The Vortex was and my indica Qleaner has a fruity taste. The P10 has a skunk/grape taste which isn't too bad. Seeing a trend lol? Subby does have some tasty strains. 



colocowboy said:


> Man I feel like an ass hole for being all "meh", to the colored buds. lol
> space queen is supposed to have some cherry phenos too, man might have to get some cherry action cuz it just sounds right!
> Damn clove, got me motorboating the monitor he he


Haha ya think you do cowboy hehe . Yeah subcool must have really thought a lot of the Space Queen, he's used it in 90% of his crosses. I found that a lot of his stuff had a bit of similiar taste and I'm sure that's why



ColoradoLove said:


> HC you'll also be stoked to hear my lone Rom I started looks to be popping pistils! I gave her darkness for 48 hours prior to flipping to 12/12 and it's been in 1 day and I can see pistils. I think the darkness thing might be more effective with some strains than others, but 1 day into 12/12 is FAST! I almost don't believe it's actually showing this soon, but there's nothing else they could be! Keep on keeping on brother!


Those must be the preflowers that your seeing the pistils on? Good luck with the rom though man, let me know what you think of it when it's done. I found mine to be bland with no taste. A few reports about problems with the seedlings pooping out too. The original seeds that I got were I think 7 or 8 years old. A few peeps are growing it out now and if there happens to be some good phenos in there......well someone still has a couple of shoeboxes of those beans to get rid of.



stoneyluv said:


> yo HC good to hear you're doing okay bro!!! PM me if you are chillin on another forum bro!!
> 
> and C-love those look yummy!!!!! I saw you posted some pics at the other place so i will check em out better there!!!
> 
> but I'm with cowboy.... motor boating the monitor!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hahaha


Hey there partner ; !)

Nah no other forums for the cave man lol although I am a member of a bunch riu is where I hang. Just took a break for a while. Hey good drills with what we were talking about a couple of weeks ago but as you can see I'm burnt out with it lol. Your response really meant a lot to me though. Coulda rocked eh ; ?)

Have a good one stoney!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 23, 2011)

Would have more than rocked HC!
Just saying.

Morning Brother Man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 23, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Would have more than rocked HC!
> Just saying.
> 
> Morning Brother Man!


Morning cowboy and thanks!

Hey I caught an inning or two last night...must of been the fourth that you guys were talking about but it looked like batting pratice haha. Cards took it huh, cool because Texas looked like that were about to start batting practice too lol. Well I'm going to turn my music up and play in the garden....everything is maxed out to the gills and got a crop coming down the middle of this week, a dozen DOG and CB and somehow a Cheeseberry Haze slipped in lol. That's ok, I know someone who loves the CBH and wil scarf it up quick. Today is day 1 in the big flower room for three Artic Express that are pretty good size and also 3 CBH that will be big as they have been vegging in 3.5 gal containers verses the 1.75 rosepots that I usually use

Talk to ya brother! 

Hey how was the rockem sockem robot movie?? My son and I were going to go to the movies last week too but that was the only thing we considered. Then reconsidered. Uh oh it's unle Ted...CAT SCRATCH FEVER lol need to crank tunes!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 23, 2011)

Yepper, they did start ripping some right back (Texas). Brought it within 2 but the Cards got out of the inning only to have AP rip another 3 run homer which was like you could hear the air just get sucked out of the stadium. As an opposing team that is regarded for their offense and great pitching staff to have multi-run homers dropped on you in consecutive innings is about the most devastating blow you can take. It's like the "momentum" in a football game. AP took it one step further and became the 3rd hitter in history behind Babe Ruth and Reggie Jackson to hit homers in 3 consecutive innings in the world series. A lot of my family is from Missouri although there is a split between the Royals and Cards fans, the funny thing is the rest of the family is in Tx and are Rangers fans (except Grandpa he likes the Astros) so this series I was expecting some trash talk but not a word has been cast, they are so nice nobody wants to start shit. 
Dude, that movie was really pretty good! I was impressed, it has some father/son moments that will get you choked up he he
Let me say this, it was good enough that more than one scene actually drew applause in the theater and I don't think I ever have seen that before! It's better than one would think, I kind of dismissed it as well but was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 23, 2011)

WOW!...........looks amazin, almost like you could eat it! lol..........well done HC!

**


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 23, 2011)

it's good to hear you are doing well HC!!!!!

and dude, no problem at all on the flip side!! we'll rock it out one bud at a time!!!!! can't wait to hear about those harvests coming up!!!!!

take it easy bro!!! oh yea... it's getting in the 30's and 40's here at night... must be chilllllly in your neck of the woods!!!!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey hey Robbie...a couple oz's of your own homegrown! Nice!! And some dank shit at that too. What's the lineage of the psycosis again I forget but enough people go on about it lol it must be dank. Haha when I was in high school "homegrown" was a derogatory term. A lot of people grew their own weed back then outside especially the farm boys from up in the islands...but the stuff that we all grew wasn't all that great hence homegrown equalled yuck. Not yuck anymore though,,,now it's yes!!!
> 
> The Blueberry that I'm smoking this morning has a great taste and strong too. Not too many fruity strains n the cave anymore. The Vortex was and my indica Qleaner has a fruity taste. The P10 has a skunk/grape taste which isn't too bad. Seeing a trend lol? Subby does have some tasty strains.


Ther psycosis is a uk clone only strain from the late 80's early 90's , theres a few stroies behind its origins , one is that it is a mutant pheno from the original Northern lights another is its a Exodus Cheese cross from the original exodus crew and theres another rumour about it having something to do with Sam the skunk man and the original skunk #1 .... all i know is it stinks stronger than any other strain iv ever grown including the Exodus cheese cut ! 
Any news on the fairy visits mate still nothing my end ... no worries if you aint seen her yet


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 23, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> WOW!...........looks amazin, almost like you could eat it! lol..........well done HC!
> 
> **


Hey Pukka what's going on man! Nah that's not my pic, that gem is CLoves lol! Should be decent though...the BSB male that was used in breeding was the SB pheno as are all of the clones that I run. The Black Rose pheno looks almost identical but does not have the taste or stone like the Sour Bubble pheno from BOG's bubba kush. That stuff is second on my list of favorites right now...the black rose I don't typically run. 




stoneyluv said:


> it's good to hear you are doing well HC!!!!!
> 
> and dude, no problem at all on the flip side!! we'll rock it out one bud at a time!!!!! can't wait to hear about those harvests coming up!!!!!
> 
> take it easy bro!!! oh yea... it's getting in the 30's and 40's here at night... must be chilllllly in your neck of the woods!!!!


Yes and I'm loving it haha, mid 30s this morning with a lot of frost on the ground! Probably got snow on the ground at my cousins at the top of the mountain a few miles away lol. 

Have fun with your football today man and you too cowboy! My chick made lasagna for lunch today and I'm just chillen with a full belly. I would think any day now Robbie. Well I just filled a bowl of BB and going to catch a nice buzzzzz

Laters!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 23, 2011)

Enjoy my brother, enjoy......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2011)

Wassup Hc, here is a BSB x CB mle that i have been keeping for a while now. Does it look familiar or similar to the bsb or CB?













And here is a pic of my veg. most of the the plants in the middle are Calibands.All looking good.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey Cowboy whats the good word!

Good question T. The CB has conker leaves, very headband looking and the BSB has great big fat fan leaves so that looks like neither. Not much help there huh lol.

Hey I just went up and looked at the BSB that I have vegging and yours is definately BSB dom. The same saw tooth blades only yours are a little narrower, 5 leafer but that's a charateristic of both. I was suprised at how similiar yours looked to mine so I would say yes, BSB dom. That's great man, you got plenty of headbands and crosses!


the calibands that you have going look like mine that I just flipped last night. Those are just a tiny bit bigger, these were 20 days from seed.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey mang...did grab a new camera yet? i had garb one the other day cuz it was drivign me nuts lol ...look at the Cannon A3300 IS ...its 16mp and does some nice macros, was well under 200 frogskins to

heres one


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Cowboy whats the good word!
> 
> Good question T. The CB has conker leaves, very headband looking and the BSB has great big fat fan leaves so that looks like neither. Not much help there huh lol.
> 
> ...


 
Thx for the input. its just wanted i to hear. i will be isolating him for some work. there are two bsb seedlings in there too. hopefully i can get a female or two. i'm probably gone a veg for two more weeks them pot em up and switch. out of twenty five of those females i need atleast 15 females, but of course the more the merrier. i have some ck x hb clones in there but im waiting to see how the ones i have in flower do first. #2 hermied but i pop the balls off tody and i'll see what happens. probably an hb leaning pheno with the hermie trait and all.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice Dizz and a good price too! 

No I haven't picked one up man, got a new fridge yesterday kinda broke the budget lol. I tipped the delivery guy a couple of buds of C-4, had to triple wrap the baggie it's pretty stinkie! My priorities have changed recently. Prolly need to wait til closer to xmas so looks like cell phone shots for a while

Awesome!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 23, 2011)

Gotta love lifes curve balls huh lol ... my life aint much different latley....everything i own except the new camera is broken / almost broken / fixed 10x and broken ...im gonna spend the rest of my life replacing shit LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 23, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thx for the input. its just wanted i to hear. i will be isolating him for some work. there are two bsb seedlings in there too. hopefully i can get a female or two. i'm probably gone a veg for two more weeks them pot em up and switch. out of twenty five of those females i need atleast 15 females, but of course the more the merrier. i have some ck x hb clones in there but im waiting to see how the ones i have in flower do first. #2 hermied but i pop the balls off tody and i'll see what happens. probably an hb leaning pheno with the hermie trait and all.


Yeah like I was saying I have some of the ck x hd that could be flipped now but its going to be a few more weeks prolly until there is room. I think I'll take cuttings from them soon, very stoked to try this stuff man. I checked dates on my Lush it's 7 weeks and looking nice,,,looks like the Skinny pheno that you have. I'll take a pic with my phone before lights go out in a little. Her cola is hardening up nicely, she's frosty and just looks potent as hell. A couple of her clones in veg of course ; !)

We can compare calibands in a couple of months and pick out the best one. She's a beefy bitch I'm looking forward to watching them grow. The one I'm looking for is one of the purple phenos that's more frosty than the others. 14 females out of 19 plants last time (I started with 20 and binned one). Hoping for similiar results for both of us. I'll go take a pic of the Lush, lights out is pretty quick


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 23, 2011)

T's Lush (og x (lemon larry og x chemdawg) at 7 weeks. Looks like some frosty potent goodness to me...can't wait. Another 1.5 wks or so!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice plant...kinda grows like my Apollo does, it actually looks very simaler lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2011)

looking good, she looks just how i'd expect. Is she finshing up yet ?


----------



## Psychild (Oct 23, 2011)

Looking great HC, glad things are looking up for you man! I had a few questions for you....How long should I expect the LQxCB to flower? I have pictures of 2 I know for sure are LQxCB, and one that was a random HC seed I'm almost positive is a LQxCB. One thing I've noticed is 2 out of the 3 (One I know for sure, and the random) Have 3 main growths. One was topped a looooong time ago, and the other (for sure LQxCB) was left alone. Also, how long should I expect the Calizhar x CB and BSBxCB to flower? Thanks a bunch HC, I'll have an update for your shortly. The plants have doubled in size since last update. &#8730;&#8730;


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 24, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Nice plant...kinda grows like my Apollo does, it actually looks very simaler lol


How's it going Dizz. Nice cold morning up here, loving it. Sun's out frost is melting still a little foliage left...poor dumb outa state leaf peepers though lmao. They were driving by my house all day yesterday going up into the northeast kingdom but all the trees are getting pretty bare now. Long way to drive to look at trees hehe.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> looking good, she looks just how i'd expect. Is she finshing up yet ?


Hey there T. She's at day 50 right now and looks like she'll be done around 60 days or so. Yum yum can't wait!



Psychild said:


> Looking great HC, glad things are looking up for you man! I had a few questions for you....How long should I expect the LQxCB to flower? I have pictures of 2 I know for sure are LQxCB, and one that was a random HC seed I'm almost positive is a LQxCB. One thing I've noticed is 2 out of the 3 (One I know for sure, and the random) Have 3 main growths. One was topped a looooong time ago, and the other (for sure LQxCB) was left alone. Also, how long should I expect the Calizhar x CB and BSBxCB to flower? Thanks a bunch HC, I'll have an update for your shortly. The plants have doubled in size since last update. &#8730;&#8730;


Hey buddy! The LQ finishes pretty quick and is done at 8 wks, the CB just a little longer and goes 8.5 - 9. T has a mature Lemon Qleaner x Caseyband that looks real real nice and is finishing up he has some nice shots of it posted over on his thread. How far along are your zhar crosses? Mine took 9 weeks last time but were huge yeilders and 3/4 of them were the purple pheno. Very frosty very nice smoke. My BSB that I run (sour bubble pheno) takes 8.5 - 9 and is a heavy yeilder too. The CB however is one of my lowest yeilders and I'm starting to back off on them in favor of heavier strains, I'll keep it going for some headstash though as that's some powerful smoke.

Glad to hear your plants are doing good, I'll definitely check them out this morning!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 24, 2011)

Getting some watering and flushing done then going over to my chicks place to help her hang some new blinds. Checked the bottom of my grinder and found some nice light C4 kief. I had a nice BB glow going on anyways so I debated whether or not to top it off. Oh yeah a nice glow just turned into a powerful up stone hehe!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 24, 2011)

fucking rubber neckers lol....id be tempted to paintball the leaf lookers


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 24, 2011)

Happenin man?

Well it trickles down to me eventually lol, tourism is a big industry in these parts. I guess I'm used to it. I used to get pissed at them though a little. Just getting home, spent most of the afternoon putting up blinds but it was cool my chick was very appreciative, meant a lot to her. She is supposed to repay me tonight or something haha.

Got a nice buzz going on with a couple of pain killars from over there hehe and a bowl of BSB now. And a fresh pot of coffee to balance the pills out lol.


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 24, 2011)

what, no more C4 keif to go on top? hehe


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 24, 2011)

If I ever catch a paintball to the chitty I will think of you Dizz lol I wouldn't mind though I could use some paint on there hahahah
I dunno what you fookers are jibbering about but today has been pretty good in general 
How you doin man?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 24, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> what, no more C4 keif to go on top? hehe


Haha on the top? Prolly more like over the top.!Yeah i'm going to start using my grinder again, I wouldn't mind smoking a little more kief than I have been lately lol.




colocowboy said:


> If I ever catch a paintball to the chitty I will think of you Dizz lol I wouldn't mind though I could use some paint on there hahahah
> I dunno what you fookers are jibbering about but today has been pretty good in general
> How you doin man?


I'm doing good cowboy thanks how bout you. When we were little kids it wasn't paintballs but my cousin and I would catch hell for throwing apples at cars going by from my backyard here which at the time was my grandparents house. A little hellion from the start lol

Kool beans it's been a good day man keep it going all week! Talk to ya


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 24, 2011)

He he, ornery cuss lol
I got a contract that's going to last me a few years, I don't know if I told you. Pretty much got amongst it today and I am really excited about what will come of it. It's one of those "Great wide open" moments. 

Today is wicked good! I think your right, should just make a week of it. 
l8r boss!


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 24, 2011)

don't let him fool ya HC.... he is just all giddy like a school girl cuz his football team won yesterday!!! hahahahahaa 

nah cowboy, seriously though, that is really good news about the job security for a few years!!!

hey HC, since we've been talking about yields and flower times... i was wondering what you opinion on the C-4 was in those terms?

the reason i ask is: you said my C4 X CB had some nice C-4 traits. I'm at week 5 now i think... still all white hairs!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 24, 2011)

Man, you guys are cool. I always end up grinning from ear to ear and laughing to beat all when your about. puff, puff, pass...... 
Cheers to good friends, proximity be damned!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 24, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> He he, ornery cuss lol
> I got a contract that's going to last me a few years, I don't know if I told you. Pretty much got amongst it today and I am really excited about what will come of it. It's one of those "Great wide open" moments.
> 
> Today is wicked good! I think your right, should just make a week of it.
> l8r boss!


What stoney said man! Some job security for a while...nice!! It's a great feeling cowboy congrats. With the US economy in the crapper and way too many people out of work that very cool, roll with it man. And Mon night football too lol 



stoneyluv said:


> don't let him fool ya HC.... he is just all giddy like a school girl cuz his football team won yesterday!!! hahahahahaa
> 
> nah cowboy, seriously though, that is really good news about the job security for a few years!!!
> 
> ...


It should be an 8.5 - 9 weeker stoney buddy that's what both of the parents go. I'm starting to incorporate more C4 into the rotation along with the BSB as they are both good yeilders. Space under the lights has turned into a premium since I turned my attention towards putting out more weight. With the Caseyband thrown into the mix though who knows. I'm real happy with the zhar crosses for a commercial strain. Subcool gave a bit backhanded advice before we parted ways that I actually took to heart and worked on.....I was giving him shit about most everything of his that I had grown being low yeilders and he was pissed and told me to learn how to grow better lmao. So I did!


----------



## jigfresh (Oct 24, 2011)

your inbox is full... and it's weird I couldn't find where to visitor message you either.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 24, 2011)

He's a fookin rockstar lol
hahahahah


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey dizz what's going on man. I'm thinking that you have a nice selection of flavors right now that are curing...nice way to go into the fall bro! Snow coming later this week but prolly nothing like out where CLove is. Must be about that time for you too. Make it easier to track them thar bruisers up your way. Runway is clear over hear lol, speaking of which I started a couple of aev's strains last night the Whiteberry and his Bubba Kush x Master Kush. Should be nice!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 25, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Pukka what's going on man! Nah that's not my pic, that gem is CLoves lol! Should be decent though...the BSB male that was used in breeding was the SB pheno as are all of the clones that I run. The Black Rose pheno looks almost identical but does not have the taste or stone like the Sour Bubble pheno from BOG's bubba kush. That stuff is second on my list of favorites right now...the black rose I don't typically run.


Haha sorry mate my bad...........like the sound of them genetics tho!
This looks good to mate!
**


----------



## ghb (Oct 25, 2011)

what up cave man, i can see it's business as usual in the cave, many different strains all of which are dank as fuck. nice 

is there a reason you don't run the black rose?, yield, taste, high?, i can see it's a good strain to breed with for obvious reasons.........


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 25, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey dizz what's going on man. I'm thinking that you have a nice selection of flavors right now that are curing...nice way to go into the fall bro! Snow coming later this week but prolly nothing like out where CLove is. Must be about that time for you too. Make it easier to track them thar bruisers up your way. Runway is clear over hear lol, speaking of which I started a couple of aev's strains last night the Whiteberry and his Bubba Kush x Master Kush. Should be nice!


 Yeah bro..i got some Texada Skunk, A-11, GG, MM, NL99 al brwein in jars  Stop by for a smoke lol

no skids on the runway?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 25, 2011)

Hey pukka! That plants genetics are og x (lemon larry x Chemdawg) and oh yeah I can't wait man! I grew out 10 of them, binned the males and the female phenos that I did not want and ended up with this gem! It's T' Lush. I will let her go as long as she needs, prolly another 1.5 wks or so. There's going to plenty of DOG in the cave this fall for headstash starting in a few days hehe so no hurry on her. Thanks for stopping by brother : !)



ghb said:


> what up cave man, i can see it's business as usual in the cave, many different strains all of which are dank as fuck. nice
> 
> is there a reason you don't run the black rose?, yield, taste, high?, i can see it's a good strain to breed with for obvious reasons.........


Evening mate whats up.

Can't smoke pretty man and I can't realistically keep every single strain that I run. The taste and smell are great but the yeild is low and it's a wonderful daytime smoke verses heavy hitters like most of mine are but I already have good daytime headstash plants. I'll prolly keep Heaths generosity going as I have a couple that are mating right now schnicker schnicker hehe. I found out recently that the original BR seeds that I got were f6s and this is the second run that I have made so It likes like f8s will be cast into the wind. I would love to toss a couple of handfuls along a river bank or two around here and watch them come back year after year lol They look like strawberries when they are in flower



Dizzle Frost said:


> Yeah bro..i got some Texada Skunk, A-11, GG, MM, NL99 al brwein in jars  Stop by for a smoke lol
> 
> no skids on the runway?


Absolutely there are man, totally blown away! I already have 2 diff strains in my hand ready to pop but I'm going to restrain myself and research your thread and get some more info on them. It's beginning to feel a lot like xmas hehe

I'm about to put some new seeds into paper towels they have been soaking for 24 hrs....3 Whiteberry seeds http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/white-berry.html and also 6 Bubba Kush x Master Kush.

Also on the table next to me are some Grape Apollo f1s and Cindy 99 pineapple pheno f4s that I'm thinking of germing. And as awsome as those 2 strains are it was hard to pick out of that goodie bag lol,,,everyone in there looked friggen spectacular!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 25, 2011)

Decisions all day, it's a hard life I tell ya! 

None of that shit sounds good at all..... 
It sounds fucking GREAT, lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey pukka! That plants genetics are og x (lemon larry x Chemdawg) and oh yeah I can't wait man! I grew out 10 of them, binned the males and the female phenos that I did not want and ended up with this gem! It's T' Lush. I will let her go as long as she needs, prolly another 1.5 wks or so. There's going to plenty of DOG in the cave this fall for headstash starting in a few days hehe so no hurry on her. Thanks for stopping by brother : !)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Now you know what i was goin thru after my skid marks lol.....that sounds liek a great line-up yur gonna rock there...we did have a small pre xmas i guess lol....but real xmas will have santa bizzy to. Im still all giddy about the gear i got now haha.

The C-99 P/A's benefit from a good veg, like 5-7 weeks, preflowers in 26 days or so everytime, males and fast females. These ones didnt seem to eat as much N and Mag as the other phenos seemed to in veg, flowering they did eat alota N and little P/K and calmag, hieght wise i cant give you an accurate est...becuase my Texadas took off day 1 and shot up 3 ft before i knew it, the rest of the grow stretched, but did find some of the plants to be shorter than the F-2s i orig grew out.....the other pheno i have the male from is short, only 2 /6 plants had the tall stretch, the rest are looking stacked...the male i used to make the F4s was short and wide and had wider leaf type which yul see in these P/As...i saw 2 prominant phenos in those, one pineapple type, and one that was a lil more sour. I can almost bet youl find a keeper in 5 or 6 beans, female ratio is high as well...i had none last grow and my buddy had 2, one of which i kept. Godspeed brother lol

Im gonna up the pots on these seedling and flip the shit outa em...those C-4 x CB are overgrowing the others and they are 8-10 days behind lol....i have one explosive pheno that just dotn stop growing. Ill update my journal tom prolly. I think im gonna cull those 2 Roms, there 5 nodes high and look very small, tells me the root mass is fucked pretty bad from the pH prob i had a couple weeks back. The other 3 look tuff as nails tho, thats a tuff strain lol, most others woulda died


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 26, 2011)

Me too man lol shit I'm going to be busy for a loooong time!

Got the scissors out this morning and about to trim up some headstash plants, got a few dogs at 8.5 weeks and I'll let the other 3 go 9 wks. Caseyband will start coming down tomorrow, they are still throwing out some white hairs but that's from the nitrozime, they need to go. The dogs are pretty well done with rock hard buds...and a little bigger than normal too! I attribute that to the nitro .

Thanks for the info mango I'll talk to you


----------



## Psychild (Oct 26, 2011)

Wo0T1! thought that line-up was great before! So HC turned on to seeds a tad again? Can't wait to see the GA and C99's!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Oct 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey pukka! That plants genetics are og x (lemon larry x Chemdawg) and oh yeah I can't wait man! I grew out 10 of them, binned the males and the female phenos that I did not want and ended up with this gem! It's T' Lush. I will let her go as long as she needs, prolly another 1.5 wks or so. There's going to plenty of DOG in the cave this fall for headstash starting in a few days hehe so no hurry on her. Thanks for stopping by brother : !)


Thanks for the info mate ive got some of them genetics from the same place as T i think just startin to play with them now  ..................cant go wrong with dog on the menu!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 26, 2011)

Well Highlander i think i have found out your real identity ... St Nicolas by any chance? because christmas came early !!!!


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 26, 2011)

ahhhh there is the big secret!!! you're outed HC!!!

that also explains all that snow looking stuff on my C4 x CB!!!!!!

a little magic dust, mmmmmmm....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;XoSyCtD0WO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XoSyCtD0WO4&feature=related[/video]


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 26, 2011)

hahaha that is what i was thinking about when i typed it!!!! in fact i typed it in my cheech voice!! hahaha


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 26, 2011)

Allrighty then ! So were off and running with the Bean's bro.

Cant decide what's next ???? i dont like germing too many beans at once incase there's some bacteria or owt. But going to pop a couple of the C.B x ICE and Lem. Qleaner now the B.S.B's and C.4's are through.
I'll keep you posted Highlander, Pink Ladies coming with that candy mmmmmmmm

cgg


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey brother, just dipping in to say high. Hope all's well in your cave.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 27, 2011)

Que Onda Guey!
What's good brother!


----------



## Psychild (Oct 28, 2011)

Waddup HC!? Hope everything's going well in the cave today! Just dropping in to say hey! Gonna take updated pictures on Halloween for the flip! It's about time for me to grab some new nutrients....any sugguestions? (Need something affordable for this first grow, then I might step it up to a little more seriousness after this harvest.) Also, I'm gonna be in the market for an EC/PH meter, so if you have any suggestions that'd be great!


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 28, 2011)

Voodoo scat! 
[youtube]__rp2Qbr2lA[/youtube]

Happy weekend HC, hope all is well with yourself and the homestead.


----------



## stoneyluv (Oct 28, 2011)

what's the good word HC? are things growing well in the cave for ya?

The weather guessers are calling for snow here tomorrow!!! you get any of that white stuff yet?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 30, 2011)

hes prolly shooting tree lookers lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 30, 2011)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Thanks for the info mate ive got some of them genetics from the same place as T i think just startin to play with them now  ..................cant go wrong with dog on the menu!


Or in the bowl! Mine is dry enough to smoke now...very nice! Yeah I'm keeping my eye on that Lush girl, She's ripening up nicely and still chunkin up some, prolly take her down next weekend. Have a great rest of the weekend man!



RobbieP said:


> Well Highlander i think i have found out your real identity ... St Nicolas by any chance? because christmas came early !!!!


No. Johnny. Johnny Pot Seed hehe remember? You remember, member ; ?)



stoneyluv said:


> ahhhh there is the big secret!!! you're outed HC!!!
> 
> that also explains all that snow looking stuff on my C4 x CB!!!!!!
> 
> a little magic dust, mmmmmmm....


Hey hey stoney what say man? It's white here this morning but just a tease, nothing like everyone else got though. Two ski areas have opened already though lol. Only about 8 more to go lol. I'll stop by your thread this morning brother and see how things are, have a good one!!



Cindyguygrower said:


> Allrighty then ! So were off and running with the Bean's bro.
> [IMG]https://www.rollitup.org/members/cindyguygrower-326055-albums-internet-pic-s-picture1857260-dsc02814-seeds.JPG[/IMG]
> Cant decide what's next ???? i dont like germing too many beans at once incase there's some bacteria or owt. But going to pop a couple of the C.B x ICE and Lem. Qleaner now the B.S.B's and C.4's are through.
> I'll keep you posted Highlander, Pink Ladies coming with that candy mmmmmmmm
> ...


Cinders! It all sounds good man haha!! Should be getting smoe reports back soon but the LQ x CB I would keep your eye on...that's looking like some real real dank, good luck with them all man and thanks for swinging by mate . Keep me posted 



Bobotrank said:


> Hey brother, just dipping in to say high. Hope all's well in your cave.


Hey Brobo things are well thanks man hope it's chill over your way too. Everything on schedule with your move? What a riot over at the 600 voting thread huh?!??!?? Jigfresh let me in on it a while back as I had offered to call in all of the favors owed to me and have a bunch of peeps vote for him lmao. He was obviously the winner and dr nutjob and her little spamming coheart had done the same thing anyways. Didna want to drop down to their level but ah what the hell. Of course though being the Jigman he had it all under control hehehehe ; !)



colocowboy said:


> Que Onda Guey!
> What's good brother!


Hey cowboy it's all good. Little BR pollen dusted last week, that will be f8s for them. At the f6 stage Heath was getting 40% colored phenos (guess that's what the whole dealio is with the BR huh haha). My f7s had 3/5 colored phenos. There won't be a lot of seeds but enough for someone else to get a hold of some and hopefully continue Heath Robinsons generosity as he made these seeds to give them away. 

That's just a project that was already started so I'm just finishing it up. Same with the Floja...there is a giant purple male beaster that's isolated and I'm collecting his pollen. I have 3 Floja females that are good specimans, I think I have one picked out...the most purple and second biggest, and I'll make a few seeds and give them back to chris. Those will be f3s and originals camr from Knightmare.

Enjoy your Sunday man, keep your beer cold and your bowls full!



Psychild said:


> Waddup HC!? Hope everything's going well in the cave today! Just dropping in to say hey! Gonna take updated pictures on Halloween for the flip! It's about time for me to grab some new nutrients....any sugguestions? (Need something affordable for this first grow, then I might step it up to a little more seriousness after this harvest.) Also, I'm gonna be in the market for an EC/PH meter, so if you have any suggestions that'd be great!


Hey there Psychild not much just getting a few cups into me and smoking a bowl of DOG. As far as a ph meter goes I use the drops man. They are quick easy and accurate and cheap. I have gone through a couple of ph pens over the years but the drops are fine once you get used to it. Can't help you with the nutes though, sorry. Just remember in most cases less is better. 

Looking forward to the pics bro have a good one!


tip top toker said:


> Voodoo scat!
> [youtube]__rp2Qbr2lA[/youtube]
> 
> Happy weekend HC, hope all is well with yourself and the homestead.


There he is! There are a few peeps who are happy that those P10 crosses found their way back home lol! Those lettle fookers logged a shitload of mile didna they hehe 

Thanks brother hope all is well with you too : !)



stoneyluv said:


> what's the good word HC? are things growing well in the cave for ya?
> 
> The weather guessers are calling for snow here tomorrow!!! you get any of that white stuff yet?


Crowded. Now is that a good word or not?? My main budroom is a little over crowded and still close to 3 wks before the next harvest. I have 20 plants that have been vegging and should be flipped now haha. Oh well that's ok, I'll cut them back or something. Besides it's the root base that's more important...more roots is what equals more weight. 



Dizzle Frost said:


> hes prolly shooting tree lookers lol


That season just ended. It's skier season now, boarders get a pass


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 30, 2011)

Man I asked my girl to marry me yesterday!
It's probably a year or two away but the commitment has been made.

Chopped the white widow, been sampling some of that lately. I don't remember what I thought was so good about it, the taste is so so. The buzz is pretty good I guess but it seems to have a hangover especially if you indulge. Sativas are all down and curing, the gasolina purpled a little bit from the cold. I'm set and done with this harvest season so other things can move forward.  

Projects still abound up in cave! 
Man I miss rappin' with ya


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2011)

Me and my girl have been together going on 5 years we are both 24. i still havnt "seriously " asked yet. and the way it looks i really dont see the point. not that i dont love her. just she's already mine. we'll be engaged forever.

Congrats to you tho co co. and good luck cuz if ur a tebow/bronco fan ur gonna need it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 30, 2011)

White Widow once you get over the looks and yield will smash at first but a tolerance is built up fast . and seems to never go down. thats y i let my widow go.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 30, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Man I asked my girl to marry me yesterday!
> It's probably a year or two away but the commitment has been made.
> 
> Chopped the white widow, been sampling some of that lately. I don't remember what I thought was so good about it, the taste is so so. The buzz is pretty good I guess but it seems to have a hangover especially if you indulge. Sativas are all down and curing, the gasolina purpled a little bit from the cold. I'm set and done with this harvest season so other things can move forward.
> ...


Haha no kidding man?! Congrats I'll bet she was tickled  Best of luck brother second times a charm lol. Not that I would know though!

Kool beans you have your harvest in and curing, enjoy! Hard to know which WW there's only like a couple of dozen around. Mine was good though...potency yield bag appeal it had it all but it stunk soo much I got really sick of it. That's the nice thing about multiple strains, you'll just dip into something else. 

Keep me up to date with what the other things that are moving forward man and like I said best of luck to the two of ya : !). I'm going to go post a floja pic over on streets comp thread. After 2 doses of bloom holy shit are they exploding with buds in the last couple of days!!

Later man


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks man, she was speechless and believe you me that is saying something. lol I am in no rush though, it will likely be a couple years. 

Ya this widow is different than what I remember, I remember it being stinky like your saying this one is not. It kinda smells like a landrace sativa (hints of chorizo or pizza) and a slight mintyness. It was a free dynafem bean so it's no loss, it is a fair addition to my plethora of choice right now and I didn't really expect anything so from that standpoint it was great lol. My cousin had a ww that was so stinky it smelled like shit, almost nasty but still make you huff deep lol The dinafem diesel smells so good (not like diesel lol) straight up juniper and grapefruit! That one is a winner, didn't clone it or anything but I don't know that it's all that anyway but it does smell good. I don't need to mix right now and if you could see the stash man.... fook me! Funny enough I am ready to move on, I know whats in those jars..... NEXT lol

Sweet, gonna go look at that right now!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 31, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Thanks man, she was speechless and believe you me that is saying something. lol I am in no rush though, it will likely be a couple years.
> 
> Ya this widow is different than what I remember, I remember it being stinky like your saying this one is not. It kinda smells like a landrace sativa (hints of chorizo or pizza) and a slight mintyness. It was a free dynafem bean so it's no loss, it is a fair addition to my plethora of choice right now and I didn't really expect anything so from that standpoint it was great lol. My cousin had a ww that was so stinky it smelled like shit, almost nasty but still make you huff deep lol The dinafem diesel smells so good (not like diesel lol) straight up juniper and grapefruit! That one is a winner, didn't clone it or anything but I don't know that it's all that anyway but it does smell good. I don't need to mix right now and if you could see the stash man.... fook me! Funny enough I am ready to move on, I know whats in those jars..... NEXT lol
> 
> Sweet, gonna go look at that right now!


 Congrats man! best wishes brother


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 31, 2011)

Thanks Dizz! 
How you doing bro!

Wow, thanks for all the well wishes guys!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 31, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Thanks Dizz!
> How you doing bro!
> 
> Wow, thanks for all the well wishes guys!


 We always wish are buddies best before death LMAO jk man

Im doin aight, been a lazy motherfucker but its aight lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 31, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> There he is! There are a few peeps who are happy that those P10 crosses found their way back home lol! Those lettle fookers logged a shitload of mile didna they hehe
> 
> Thanks brother hope all is well with you too : !)
> 
> That season just ended. It's skier season now, boarders get a pass


Reclusive  glad they're back and spreading. I've yet to try ine, won't have a chance no for a good while, i'm looking at jumping on said skier season in BC myself. So yeah, life is ok, taking it a it comes, banking on the BSB Casey to smooth the whole trip  one monster scrog on a scrog  I might keep a nug to myself. I reckon my pheno is coulorful but the seeding halted that, so fingers crossed


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey ' Me old China ' Whats rockin in Da Cave. You still pulling em down 1 a week lol.
Got me seeds up and at it, i'll be doing an update later man.

Hope you'r good H.C 
cgg


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 1, 2011)

Wassup HC, i just wanted to let you know i got some nice LQX pics in my J. and also that i am scrappin the ck x hb. i just dont want anyone to have to hassle with naners and i have out of 3 females two of em hermed in early flower. sucks and i apologize. i'm sure there is some flame in there as mine are frosty as ice for week 1. but i would hate to have such a high ratio of herm. ill try and make it up to you maybe with some of the blue cheese x Lush f2. i have 5 sprouted lookin good and they should be more stable as i havnt had a herm from the lush before. but you did right? shits got me kinda mad about the ck hb tho. sorry if i caused any hassle wit that shit.


----------



## Psychild (Nov 1, 2011)

Waddup!?!? About to take pictures here in about ten minutes, just giving my camera a little time to charge.


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 2, 2011)

yo HC!!! I just got power back on from the weekend!!! my girls are fine though but i wanted to tell ya my C4 x CB is lookin very pretty these days!!! lots of nice colors coming out!!! I gotta take a few pics and post em!!!


COWBOY---- CONGRATS Dude!!!!!! i tried to give ya rep for it but cheap ass RIU won't let me!!! I'm late to the news but I'm smokin this bong for you and yours!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey there stoney I saw that your part of the world got a bit buried by that noreaster lol. They usually settle here and dump their load on us but not this time....we've had a beautiful Indian summer week in the green mtns.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 3, 2011)

There he is! Sup HC!
Busy is a four letter word sometimes lol
balls are rolling, puff, puff, pass


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 3, 2011)

its been pretty warm here to


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 3, 2011)

that's good to hear man!! but hey, cowboy is right.... WTF dude??????

no more " I'm sucking down morning coffee and smokin some "crazy dank ass bud" 

I looked forward to reading this thread more than my own!!! so what happened?!?!?!?!

man, it started going down hill when your camera took a shit, then all that laundry got aired out, and then it's been a ghost town!!!!!

c'mon dude WTF... let's get this place jive'n again!!! the fuck with who cares about what happened or what was said. that shit is the past and already forgotten by most of us!!! so what do ya say, lets mop up all the BS from the floor and toss out the water and get this thread back to happy times!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

sorry if i offended anyone... it was not my purpose. my reason was for the last seven words!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 3, 2011)

We love you man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 3, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> that's good to hear man!! but hey, cowboy is right.... WTF dude??????
> 
> no more " I'm sucking down morning coffee and smokin some "crazy dank ass bud"
> 
> ...


Hey stoney like your attitude! Real bummer about your 2 fruit trees man you'll have to replant something in it's space. That will happen here some day, I have a few apple trees in my back yard that are a lot older than me. 

Hey lest anyone think that I'm blowing everyone off, I'm not. Been down in the dumps and haven't felt like talking. Also I was off-line for a couple of days due internet being turned off for lack of payment. Everything is growing great and all rooms are bursting at the seams though. Newest strains in the cave are Whiteberry and BK x MK seedlings. Oh and to top it all off I just found out on monday the my cholesterol level has shot up 40 points in the past year and also my psa has risen 2 points. We are doing another test in hopes of that was a false reading. If it was a true reading I have a 1 in 4 chance of having prostate cancer. Needless to say I'm on a strict diet because of the cholesterol levels but christ I can't go losing too much weight I only weigh 175


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 3, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> We love you man!


Hey hey cowboy thanks! Off to the supermarket for din din. Not sure what I'm going to make for us, think I'm leaning towards turkey chili. Talk to ya.

Later brother


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey stoney like your attitude! Real bummer about your 2 fruit trees man you'll have to replant something in it's space. That will happen here some day, I have a few apple trees in my back yard that are a lot older than me.
> 
> Hey lest anyone think that I'm blowing everyone off, I'm not. Been down in the dumps and haven't felt like talking. Also I was off-line for a couple of days due internet being turned off for lack of payment. Everything is growing great and all rooms are bursting at the seams though. Newest strains in the cave are Whiteberry and BK x MK seedlings. Oh and to top it all off I just found out on monday the my cholesterol level has shot up 40 points in the past year and also my psa has risen 2 points. We are doing another test in hopes of that was a false reading. If it was a true reading I have a 1 in 4 chance of having prostate cancer. Needless to say I'm on a strict diet because of the cholesterol levels but christ I can't go losing too much weight I only weigh 175


aw man that sucks about the health deal... I sure hope it was some bad reading or something!!! those strict ass diets are the worst!!! years ago i had my intestine burst and was out of commission for over 6 months and had to be on a very strict diet. i was sooooo miserable from it!!!! so i know where you are coming from!!!!!

I truly hope things turn around for ya on the luck side man!!!! and If ya ever need a lending ear to listen and just wanna chat, you can always count on me bro, anytime at all!!

and man, I am really bummed about those peach trees bro!!! . My dad came over when i was out of town one week and put them there as a birthday present over 10 years ago. My pops and i were very close and whenever i was missing him, i would just chill under that big tree and i would make me feel better!!!! now the tree is broken and I will replace them with a few others this spring, but sadly, that sentimental meaning will never be there again.

but enough of that sappy down in the dumps shit..... I gotta ask ya about the whiteberry and bubba and master kush's. I've seen you mention these before. I can only assume these are from Aev... I have a plant from him growing that is whiteberry + redwood kush x master kush. what you have is different right?

do you actually have two different breeds? whiteberry being one and the MK x BK cross being the second one?

I believe the lineage of the MK goes back to the kush that stonerbarbie grew. I could be wrong on that though... but i believe i remember Aev saying something about it.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 3, 2011)

Hey man, hope things look up for you soon, make sme wanna go get a check up..im one of those poeple that only goes to the doctor if im bleeding to death or something.

hang tight brotha


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm the same, almost bit it a few times because of it too. 
Hopefully it was just a funky reading.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey stoney like your attitude! Real bummer about your 2 fruit trees man you'll have to replant something in it's space. That will happen here some day, I have a few apple trees in my back yard that are a lot older than me.
> 
> Hey lest anyone think that I'm blowing everyone off, I'm not. Been down in the dumps and haven't felt like talking. Also I was off-line for a couple of days due internet being turned off for lack of payment. Everything is growing great and all rooms are bursting at the seams though. Newest strains in the cave are Whiteberry and BK x MK seedlings. Oh and to top it all off I just found out on monday the my cholesterol level has shot up 40 points in the past year and also my psa has risen 2 points. We are doing another test in hopes of that was a false reading. If it was a true reading I have a 1 in 4 chance of having prostate cancer. Needless to say I'm on a strict diet because of the cholesterol levels but christ I can't go losing too much weight I only weigh 175


 i got some shit yesterday from my doc about my cholesterol levels aswell. said i should lose weight. i'm only 5'9 ans 177lbs . 
and i had turkey chili two nights ago, turkey burger helpewr day before that. taste pretty much the same, looks a lil different.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 4, 2011)

Man eating hamburger helper with magic health burger would still be bad for you! Doesn't sound like either of you have an ounce to loose though. 
I'm over 6 feet and right at 200 lbs with a nice little chubby bubby lol
Ever notice how your ass disappears as you get older? Women always complain about their ass getting bigger, that is definitely not a man problem! lol
I lol a lot, I just noticed but if you saw me sitting here laughing at my computer you would probably wonder if I was lol'ing too 
Fucking prostate, cholesterol and blood pressure oh and don't forget your colon health......


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 4, 2011)

Sounds bad. Maybe? I wouldn't know, i have always opted for a life of ignorance. If i'm ill or broke my body will do as it needs to do, i don't believe or trust doctors. Seems in the past every time i've seen one regardless of issue i end up walking away with a bag of prescription pills that just turn me into an non-functional human being, to hell with that. Eat drink and be merry, to hell with a checkup


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 4, 2011)

What up HC. I think it's the seasons changing. I've been down too... not posting either. So at least we are in good company. 

And yeah... turkey chili is the bomb.


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 4, 2011)

ME three Jig. First I had to blame it on the nice weather, but now it's freezing again. Been packing boxes over here-- bleeeeggghhhhh.. it's the pits. I felt better when it was pushing 80 degrees and the surf was pumping. Oh well . . .

HC brother I hope you're doing ok. Maybe it's time to start thinking about some juice? Gerson diet? Hey man, I know that stuff has you worried. Kinda have me worried, too. You ever see Rick Simpson's "Run for the Cure" ?? Or is Race for the Cure? Hell, go youtube it, and you'll find it in no time. It's all about using erl, I mean, OIL to battle cancer. Internally, no less. Hey bud, I bet you know where to get your hands on some of that stuff... hell, you could make it all organic and nummy, too. Either way, CHECK IT OUT. And that's an order! 

Alright, I'm going back to my dizzle. Gonna go bongo some C4 and kick this packing into overdrive. Be well.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 4, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> We always wish are buddies best before death LMAO jk man
> 
> Im doin aight, been a lazy motherfucker but its aight lol


Haha always bump something that makes me laugh out loud 



tip top toker said:


> Reclusive  glad they're back and spreading. I've yet to try ine, won't have a chance no for a good while, i'm looking at jumping on said skier season in BC myself. So yeah, life is ok, taking it a it comes, banking on the BSB Casey to smooth the whole trip  one monster scrog on a scrog  I might keep a nug to myself. I reckon my pheno is coulorful but the seeding halted that, so fingers crossed


Absolutely jump on it man! Tons of part time jobs at ski resorts to help pay for your winter of skiing too!



Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey ' Me old China ' Whats rockin in Da Cave. You still pulling em down 1 a week lol.
> Got me seeds up and at it, i'll be doing an update later man.
> 
> Hope you'r good H.C
> cgg


Hey there cinders! No not once a week anymore, back to every several weeks ; !) 

Doing aight man glad ya stopped by.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wassup HC, i just wanted to let you know i got some nice LQX pics in my J. and also that i am scrappin the ck x hb. i just dont want anyone to have to hassle with naners and i have out of 3 females two of em hermed in early flower. sucks and i apologize. i'm sure there is some flame in there as mine are frosty as ice for week 1. but i would hate to have such a high ratio of herm. ill try and make it up to you maybe with some of the blue cheese x Lush f2. i have 5 sprouted lookin good and they should be more stable as i havnt had a herm from the lush before. but you did right? shits got me kinda mad about the ck hb tho. sorry if i caused any hassle wit that shit.


Yo T you should see my Lush! I'll have to take a pic before she comes down but she's bulked up real nice in the last 2 weeks and not done yet! She's coming up on 9 wks and trics are partly cloudy. No sweat with the CK x HD man. Mine are showing preflowers...nothing definitive yet but I think I may need to start hoping at least one is a female from the looks of things.



Dizzle Frost said:


> Hey man, hope things look up for you soon, make sme wanna go get a check up..im one of those poeple that only goes to the doctor if im bleeding to death or something.
> 
> hang tight brotha


Yeah I'll be fine man thanks, positive vibes. 



colocowboy said:


> I'm the same, almost bit it a few times because of it too.
> Hopefully it was just a funky reading.


Banking on it lol! Another test next month to compare results. Shit with all of the thc running through my body I can't imagine the big c would have a chance hehe.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i got some shit yesterday from my doc about my cholesterol levels aswell. said i should lose weight. i'm only 5'9 ans 177lbs .
> and i had turkey chili two nights ago, turkey burger helpewr day before that. taste pretty much the same, looks a lil different.


That's a funny coincedence! Yup common sense and moderation. I'm not suprised that my cholesterol was high though, I eat anything I want and don't gain too much wait but holy shit have I been drinking an insane amount of half and half in the last couple of years



colocowboy said:


> Man eating hamburger helper with magic health burger would still be bad for you! Doesn't sound like either of you have an ounce to loose though.
> I'm over 6 feet and right at 200 lbs with a nice little chubby bubby lol
> Ever notice how your ass disappears as you get older? Women always complain about their ass getting bigger, that is definitely not a man problem! lol
> I lol a lot, I just noticed but if you saw me sitting here laughing at my computer you would probably wonder if I was lol'ing too
> Fucking prostate, cholesterol and blood pressure oh and don't forget your colon health......


Speak for yourself cowboy chicks drool over my ass hehe. Well maybe one or two here and there lol. My chick always makes sure that I have pants that make my butt look good. Almost sounds like a commercial!



tip top toker said:


> Sounds bad. Maybe? I wouldn't know, i have always opted for a life of ignorance. If i'm ill or broke my body will do as it needs to do, i don't believe or trust doctors. Seems in the past every time i've seen one regardless of issue i end up walking away with a bag of prescription pills that just turn me into an non-functional human being, to hell with that. Eat drink and be merry, to hell with a checkup


Oh absolutely without a question but you can't blame them totally, that's how they were taught. I have a fair amount of holistic health knowledge if I care to venture down that path again. Didna work for Jobs though.



jigfresh said:


> What up HC. I think it's the seasons changing. I've been down too... not posting either. So at least we are in good company.
> 
> And yeah... turkey chili is the bomb.


Hehe just barely finished a bowl of leftovers before I sat down to respond. Dessert is almost gone too...bubbler of some very fine DOG. And a cup of coffee with fake half and half ha. Woulda thought a bit of HC gear woulda cheered ya up some though, no? Bird not landed? Thinking I'll have to start doing a little more cooking than I have been lately if I want to eat healthy and still have it be tasty. And fun haha.



Bobotrank said:


> ME three Jig. First I had to blame it on the nice weather, but now it's freezing again. Been packing boxes over here-- bleeeeggghhhhh.. it's the pits. I felt better when it was pushing 80 degrees and the surf was pumping. Oh well . . .
> 
> HC brother I hope you're doing ok. Maybe it's time to start thinking about some juice? Gerson diet? Hey man, I know that stuff has you worried. Kinda have me worried, too. You ever see Rick Simpson's "Run for the Cure" ?? Or is Race for the Cure? Hell, go youtube it, and you'll find it in no time. It's all about using erl, I mean, OIL to battle cancer. Internally, no less. Hey bud, I bet you know where to get your hands on some of that stuff... hell, you could make it all organic and nummy, too. Either way, CHECK IT OUT. And that's an order!
> 
> Alright, I'm going back to my dizzle. Gonna go bongo some C4 and kick this packing into overdrive. Be well.


Aye aye captain will do  Thanks! Got an eta of when you'll be moved in to your other place? Notice I didn't say settled in lol.

Hey stoney how's it going buddy : ?) Knocking them out of the park lately over at your thread for sure man! Keep up the good work very cool your new lights are working out so well! Really to bad about the peach trees too bro, good luck. Hey you were asking if the Whiteberry and BK x MK of Aev's were two seperate strains, they are. The WB looks like it has potential to be a cash cropper as well as some mighty sweet ass bud!! I posted a link a few pages back.

Cleaned out the flower rooms today spic and span and next harvest starts in a little over a week. 3 P10, 3 Lemon Qleaner, 2 indica Qleaner, 2 Grape Ape x Hashberry (keeper pheno) and 5 Calizhar are what's coming out next. It's overcrowed in there so I'm very stoked to clear out as much as I can to make room for the next crop. There are also 5 BR about halfway done and 5 Floja at 3 weeks and 3 Artic Express and 3 Cheeseberry haze at 2 weeks. And then of course there is the AF closet lol,,,,,,,,,,,

...oops almost forgot there is T's Lush at 9 wks that looks lush as shit haha and will be done in a week and an Ubber Kush x Deep Blue from cof also at 9 weeks that has at least 2 and maybe 3 weeks left 




i


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 4, 2011)

Not the same without the pics but it's understandable. 
Damn dude, it must be a family thing hahahah I used to have what was dubbed a "baseball players butt" lol but that shit is migrating to my belly it seems.  I am judging by my need for a belt and lately thinking of suspenders. lol
Never had a problem picking up some trim though, not even in piss poor shape with my apparently deflated ass. lol 
He he, I am apparently a bit self conscious about it hahahahahaha.......

So my shitty widow taste better after a week or so in the jar, it sounds wierd but its like carmex and some kind of fake flowers or something like you would smell at a laundry mat. The diesel is super pungent juniper/grapefruit. Even the uncured nug was like chomping a juniper berry, inhale and exhale. Really kind of neat flavor wise not very potent though, nice daytime toke that's not too strong. Works very well in "salads", couple days in the jar and it smells more citrus. The turpines are REALLY strong, one of the strongest smells I have ever encountered. 
NEXT!

I'm soo ready


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 4, 2011)

that made me chuckle the way you explained it LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 4, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Not the same without the pics but it's understandable.
> Damn dude, it must be a family thing hahahah I used to have what was dubbed a "baseball players butt" lol but that shit is migrating to my belly it seems.  I am judging by my need for a belt and lately thinking of suspenders. lol
> Never had a problem picking up some trim though, not even in piss poor shape with my apparently deflated ass. lol
> He he, I am apparently a bit self conscious about it hahahahahaha.......
> ...


I'll bet you are brother! Your going to have to slip in a pic now and then and show it off lol. Holidays are coming and cowboys cupboards are full of jars! They sound tasty too . 

Man I'm all over the place with strains right now but if I stay on top of it and keep it organized it's going ok. The BR are a waste of space as far as yield goes, the Floja on the other hand....I think they are going to explode in the second half!! More P10 are getting shuffled into the mix, they resond well to the Nitrozime calyxs are huge huge huge. Zeroing in on higher yielding but still good potency,,,,BSB, C-4, Calizhar x CB and P10 are up there on the list especially with the Nitro but there are still a lot of other strains running, just in smaller numbers

I'll see what I can do about some pics haha. Later man!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 4, 2011)

i think ima pop some BSB , Blueberry and Kushberry


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 4, 2011)

Are those the straight up BSB?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Are those the straight up BSB?


 yeah they are....i got 5


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 4, 2011)

I have a lot of those man in case you don't get a great one. There are some in veg here that are getting to be perfect size to flip, still a couple of weeks though. Very nice smoke with a good flavor and strong mellow buzz. Two phenos though, the BR pheno is just a bit taller with the nodes stretched a little farther apart. Look for the other pheno haha!!!


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 4, 2011)

DAMNNNNNN!!! you got a shit ton growing on HC!!!! awesome fuckin update bro!!! I had to take a smoke break in the middle!!!! I was hoping you were growing the two separate breeds from Aev. I was looking at it for pheno wise... but that's all out the window with me cuz i just discovered mine is a male!!! he wasn't worth it as a keeper, so I pulled him. it weird, now that i have a grow area just for males now I start looking at them!! haha in the past i wouldn't even give it a thought, i would just have yanked him right away!! hahah

and man, great work on scrubbing up the grow rooms!!!! keeping clean is they key to keeping em healthy!!! 

but dude... all those strains getting harvested!!! how the fuuk are you gonna know what to smoke!!! hahaha the great problems to have i guess!!!

can't wait to see em when ya chop em!!! and dude, those phone pics you take look just fine for me!!!!

and guys i gotta comment on cowboys post!!!!! WTF???? suspenders!!!! you all know he just wants to take over for the guy in the denver barrel(RIP)!!!! you know this guy...

cowboy - you know it pained me to find that picture!!! hahaha


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I have a lot of those man in case you don't get a great one. There are some in veg here that are getting to be perfect size to flip, still a couple of weeks though. Very nice smoke with a good flavor and strong mellow buzz. Two phenos though, the BR pheno is just a bit taller with the nodes stretched a little farther apart. Look for the other pheno haha!!!


 Thanks for the info..the stone sounds good to....i might throw a few sativas in to

i jus flipped my Rom, C4xCB, BB, and G-13 lastnight, i shoved em in the dark for 36 hours prior


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 5, 2011)

Hey Dizz I caught your advice to urca...buy a sybian too funny lmao! Wow that was a strange thread, whats up with beardo and the shot putting?? Still not sure if he was goofing or not lol.

Think I'll try to get a decent shot of T's Lush this morning and maybe the first picture of the Ubber Kush x Deep Blue too. She looks cool as shit and has a nice clone vegging right now. Two Lush clones are vegging also. That baby has packed on some weight in the last couple of weeks and is looking real nice. Doesn't look og though so maybe it's a chemdawg pheno? Definitely not the lemon larry. See what you guys think.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 5, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> DAMNNNNNN!!! you got a shit ton growing on HC!!!! awesome fuckin update bro!!! I had to take a smoke break in the middle!!!! I was hoping you were growing the two separate breeds from Aev. I was looking at it for pheno wise... but that's all out the window with me cuz i just discovered mine is a male!!! he wasn't worth it as a keeper, so I pulled him. it weird, now that i have a grow area just for males now I start looking at them!! haha in the past i wouldn't even give it a thought, i would just have yanked him right away!! hahah
> 
> and man, great work on scrubbing up the grow rooms!!!! keeping clean is they key to keeping em healthy!!!
> 
> ...


Hey hey stoney whats going on man! Nice cold sunny morning up here, the frost on everything looks like a layer of ice real pretty! Yeah I have to clean the rooms pretty often like every other day lol. One dog and three cats warrents me having a couple of air purifiers in there too haha, damn house is full of pet dander.

Well time to refill the bowl with some dog (that's all I have to smoke. I know bummer right ; ?) and visit the girls and attempt to get a couple of shots up! Have a great weekend buddy!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 5, 2011)

Well....no pics are better than shitty pics. I'll try again a little later. Note to santa,,,,,,need a camera lol. I been good, real good just ask my chick hehe.

Next week will be week 4 in the floja grow off streets and I are having https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/476161-floja-grow-off-seed-ft-3.html#post6574433, I'll post some week 3 pics in case anyone hasn't seen them. Looks like streets will be giving me a run for my money 

Floja day 21


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 5, 2011)

things sound really good over in the cave  hope all goes well with the tests, ive got abit of a dilemma with plants verses space at the minute , i think next time i flower im going to throw a few of my mothers in just to get abit more space , iv gifted most my best phenos to people so i can always get them back if needed and the cuts that have been gifted to me are still around aswell so hopefully will always be able to pick em back up if needed and will free up space for me to play with some seeds and truelly unleash the power of the HC line  

Ive got one plant in my main cabinet on 12/12 and loads of bits waiting to veg up lol ... i need this one plant to hurry n finish , i dont wanna spoil it though or pull it as its a strain iv not tried before (tt's exodus x dreamtime) its been on 12/12 since seed ... 

im thinking about trying the Dog in my water farm but how bad does it hermie ? iv heard almost every plant has a few male balls but is it quite bad as i dont want to spend every day looking for balls , the water farm grows plast FAST lol .... im wanting to grow a good yielder with a stong high , something that will help me sleep ! any suggestions from the cave dwellers ??? lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 5, 2011)

Oh man why can't I let this shit slide,,,,sub's comments from today. I worded that out very carefully (this is from a year ago) and included the info on his gear which is what I'm assuming he's referring to. 

Wondering what I should do? edit..Actually prolly do nothing. Don't need another war and looks like what I had to say about his gear got under his skin. Good! Wah wah wah he hasn't fuking changed lmao

https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/325961-dj-shorts-blueberry-4.html


For example the previous post was a really nice Blueberry and lots of people have nice cuts like this in there stash.
I won't put up with inflammatory post though a smarter person would have simply posted the shots and let everyone know you can find a good blueberry that was the guys question I just didn't find one in my last 3 tries.

Sub 


QUOTE=Highlanders cave;4718736]I found a couple of keeper phenos in my tga run last winter that are still in my garden, if you give them two or three generations to realize their full potential sometimes they morph into something almost totally different. The first 2 packs of seeds that I ever bought, just a few years ago, I knew nothing about cloning or phenotypes. I snipped a couple of branches from each strain while they were in veg. One BB and the other WW. A cutting from each survived and they were both absolutley wonderful mothers and stayed in my garden for quite a long time, as a matter of fact the BB still is. I remember this thread when it first posted and after the first post I could not understand how it could not be unbiased but maybe I was wrong Idk. I do know that I found two beautiful moms on the first try with my early strains and I found a couple of beautiful moms with tga stuff but I went through 4 strains and just over 20 phenotypes and it took me close to a year to do it. The pic below is the BB that I ended up with on the first try.

View attachment 1189005View attachment 1189004









[/QUOTE]

​


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 5, 2011)

i didnt get his point really either.....i myself have found keepers but it took me a good amount of beans.....but theres you and my buddy who grew out 5 that i gave him and ended up with a bomb ass mother. I bet you have a super female in that pack you jus got lol.....jus watch ill not find one and you will haha


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm tuned in but tuned out, i'll try and make heads and tails of that once i reach the correct altitude. Pretty though, no getting away from that one. 

[youtube]68ugkg9RePc[/youtube]
I think i'm building the hype of blue weed and it's trip to false proportions in my head. Lazer fists!


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 5, 2011)

here's my take on all of it.....

I read: bla,bla,bla,bla..... ooooh look at the AWESOME BB that HC grew!!!! hahahaha my point to be straight up is, fuck em all!

dude this is coming from my straight up serious side, I remember seeing that post when i read through your entire thread a few months back... I specifically remember reading that post, and after reading it, the first thought s i had were, WOW this guy(you, HC) works very hard to get some top shelf results, that is something he should be very proud of. he took the time to sift through the average plants to find the special one! that takes time and dedication. at no point did I think this was a dis on anyone at all. it's the way the cookie crumbles when it comes to growing!! breeders take their shit to personal! they let two plants get close to each other. they're not god! That is one of the things i like about you HC, you spread it around but don't take claim. you speak about the genetics and where it came from to explain the pheno you are seeing. and i can tell that is the point you are making, specifically for the genetics. fuck heads just can't read properly and take things out of context sometimes.

you don't make claims of saying "my cross' do this" or "my cross' do that" you simply say "the plant i am growing is showing signs of...." so back to my original point... the comment you posted was clearly taken out of context because i clearly understood the point you were making! 

so if i were you, i would just ignore it and laugh!!! in fact, i would pull a bud out, smoke it and laugh. well you can smok some dog, cuz i know that's what ya got right now. besides he still got the money for the 20 phenos you went through!!! fuck it man, smoke, gt high and laugh it off!! it's not like he cooks your food... he's just a guy who sells seeds. he puts his weed in same part of the bong as we do!!

sorry for the rant....


----------



## Psychild (Nov 5, 2011)

I like the way you think Stoney!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 6, 2011)

Ah stoney you didn't read between the lines haha. Actually it was a pretty straight forward slam to subcool if you read it a little closer. The point of the whole post was to say that sub set that test up to fail from the beginning (which was quite obvious to anyone who knew him) and his gear is all over the place...20 phenos out of 4 tga strains. Oh man he must of hated seeing that in print lmao. But I had to word it carefully so that he wouldn't delete it as he likes to censor his forum. I whored myself out for almost a year for him and he repays me by deleting a top notch detailed journal of his gear that took me a long time to complete. 

The thing is I call it like I see it and hopefully everyone else sees more than blah blah blah in the below post

QUOTE=Highlanders cave;4718736]I found a couple of keeper phenos in my tga run last winter that are still in my garden, if you give them two or three generations to realize their full potential sometimes they morph into something almost totally different. The first 2 packs of seeds that I ever bought, just a few years ago, I knew nothing about cloning or phenotypes. I snipped a couple of branches from each strain while they were in veg. One BB and the other WW. A cutting from each survived and they were both absolutley wonderful mothers and stayed in my garden for quite a long time, as a matter of fact the BB still is. I remember this thread when it first posted and after the first post I could not understand how it could not be unbiased but maybe I was wrong Idk. I do know that I found two beautiful moms on the first try with my early strains and I found a couple of beautiful moms with tga stuff but I went through 4 strains and just over 20 phenotypes and it took me close to a year to do it. The pic below is the BB that I ended up with on the first try.

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/subcools-old-school-organics/1189005-dj-shorts-blueberry-img_1131.jpg


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 6, 2011)

Morning Cave Dweller! All this BB talk has me itching to grow some... alas, I've only got a single fem'd DJ BB in my seedbank, but ya never know, right? Could be a winner... then again, maybe I should have higher hopes for my Bubbleberry from Sagamartha? Ahhh well, luckily I still have a couple months to sort it all out.

JUICE JUICE JUICE is good. I like JUICE >>>>DRINK SOME JUICE<<<<<< I just drank coffee... but I can smell the fresh kale being juiced from here. Better go help my lady! Get on the JUICE train, brother! 

edit: ok, now I'm scouring the 'net for the best BB seeds. Which breeder is best?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 6, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Morning Cave Dweller! All this BB talk has me itching to grow some... alas, I've only got a single fem'd DJ BB in my seedbank, but ya never know, right? Could be a winner... then again, maybe I should have higher hopes for my Bubbleberry from Sagamartha? Ahhh well, luckily I still have a couple months to sort it all out.
> 
> JUICE JUICE JUICE is good. I like JUICE >>>>DRINK SOME JUICE<<<<<< I just drank coffee... but I can smell the fresh kale being juiced from here. Better go help my lady! Get on the JUICE train, brother!
> 
> edit: ok, now I'm scouring the 'net for the best BB seeds. Which breeder is best?


Ahhh kale....run for cover!! I know it ranks as one of the highest vitamin content veggie but its disgusting haha. Haha just kidding brother, that's so cool your hottie is into it too. That helps and I'm sure that she makes them up right. I have gone through 2 juicers over the years bobo and got burnt out on the taste. But shoot if I could get my chick into it and have her make them (and clean up the mess, I got sick of that too ; ) then I would prolly be all over that!! Good job brobo lol keep pushing .

If I were you I would try the single fem bb of DJs before you bought any. I was just gifted a few BB seeds but since I have a BB already I'll prolly send them back or pay them forward, what ever the giftor thinks hehe. Definitly go for it though man, it's top notch smoke with wonderful medicinal value not to mention tasty as can be!!

Well my chick just came over and had breakfast and is off moving her horse to another barn now. I'm getting stoned to the bone and about to crank the music and try and get some more coffee in me and continue flushing this next crop here that's coming out. It's not quite as easy with milk I usually just chug it to get over with. I'm definitly drinking less coffee now lol.

Beautiful blue sky here but no more leaves on the trees. Mix of man made and natural at the ski areas, my daughter and her boyfriend are going boarding today for the first time of the year!


----------



## jigfresh (Nov 6, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Woulda thought a bit of HC gear woulda cheered ya up some though, no? Bird not landed?


I am officially cheered up! The bird landed yesterday.


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 6, 2011)

Man, snow season already? I guess so, huh!

Kale ain't so bad when you add it to apple, carrot, a little lemon, and a sprig or two of mint. My lady made up the recipe herself, and my mouth waters when I smell the kale go in. I never thought I'd say that. It's crazy... Lacinato from Tuscany (I believe) is the sweetest variety. I help with the clean up, too 

Good you're drinking less coffee. I love the stuff-- am a real addict, but I know it's bad for you... real bad  I try and limit myself to one a day... but we all have our problems, huh? Yyyyeah.

You can bet your sweet bippy I'll be cracking that BB when the time comes... I have lots of growing ahead of me, so I'm trying not to lose it in my lack of growing phase. That said, I still have a cut of C4 x CB, Cheese, and now Orange Crush (amazing pheno gifted to me by an old skool grower her in CA) that I'm holding onto. They are small, just chilling on the window sill, getting enough light to keep em in veg... They might have to skoot for a bit tho. Might have to give Kiki a call, lol. Get a sugar mama in there for a lil bit to keep the genetics alive. She'd be the one!

Alright HC and the rest of the gang. Sorry for my lack of posts. Shit's been getting real in Bobo's parking lot, and I see myself being a busy ass bee until at least turkey day. I'll be around, though.... lurking, as always.


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 6, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ah stoney you didn't read between the lines haha. Actually it was a pretty straight forward slam to subcool if you read it a little closer. The point of the whole post was to say that sub set that test up to fail from the beginning (which was quite obvious to anyone who knew him) and his gear is all over the place...20 phenos out of 4 tga strains. Oh man he must of hated seeing that in print lmao. But I had to word it carefully so that he wouldn't delete it as he likes to censor his forum. I whored myself out for almost a year for him and he repays me by deleting a top notch detailed journal of his gear that took me a long time to complete.
> 
> The thing is I call it like I see it and hopefully everyone else sees more than blah blah blah in the below post
> 
> ...


ooops!! I guess i did totally miss the boat on that one!!!!! at this i really apologize for my rant cuz it was totally off point from your post!!

after understanding it better, it makes me wonder what would make you want to try 20 different seeds!! shit man, i would have given up at 3 or 4!!! that does show some true dedication!! it also does make your point really well as far as letting the breeder know it isn't that consistent!!

hope your kid has a great time!! 

just another football sunday and a day of bong smoking for me!!!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 6, 2011)

jigfresh said:


> I am officially cheered up! The bird landed yesterday.


Very nice! Must of had a headwind or something though ; !)



Bobotrank said:


> Man, snow season already? I guess so, huh!
> 
> Kale ain't so bad when you add it to apple, carrot, a little lemon, and a sprig or two of mint. My lady made up the recipe herself, and my mouth waters when I smell the kale go in. I never thought I'd say that. It's crazy... Lacinato from Tuscany (I believe) is the sweetest variety. I help with the clean up, too
> 
> ...


Kool beans on the orange crush and don't you love having little pot plants for house plants haha great way to hang on to your genetics. I hear ya on making the drinks more pallatable and it's wicked healthy. Don't forget your fish oil hehe. Don't be a stranger broseph!!



stoneyluv said:


> ooops!! I guess i did totally miss the boat on that one!!!!! at this i really apologize for my rant cuz it was totally off point from your post!!
> 
> after understanding it better, it makes me wonder what would make you want to try 20 different seeds!! shit man, i would have given up at 3 or 4!!! that does show some true dedication!! it also does make your point really well as far as letting the breeder know it isn't that consistent!!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great sunday! Just got back from a little walk around my property checking out the deer tracks. They must know that I don't hunt anymore cause they are hanging out here a lot and it's deer season. My grandfather was a deer hunter but there were never any deer on the property in those days lol. 

Not doing much myself other than watering plants and a little puttering. Freshly cleaned bong waiting to get filled soon lol. Good luck with your fantasy league buddy get some wins!


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 6, 2011)

TRACKS!!!! you must have some of that white stuff then!!! unless your having fun trecking through the mud!! hahaha

yea, the deer are loving my place right now!! all kinds of tree tops on the ground from that storm!! stuff they hardly ever get to chew on!! and hell yea i think they know where it's safe!!!

man, i love some fresh cold bong water!!! just refreshed mine also!!! goin with a AK47 and wonderwoman salad!!! 

and my team is playing cowboy's team later this afternoon!!! and they are HUGE rivals!!! it's gonna be a good one come 4pm!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 6, 2011)

Haha nice should be even more fun then!

No snow you took it all lol and no mud either just looking at bare spots on the ground were there is only dirt, it's like reading a book lol. Your place will become a refuge this winter with all of the tops on the ground to eat when things get lean for them! 

About to go fill an afternoon bubbler of some DOG and chug a cup of coffee (bobo you didna hear that ; ) talk to ya!


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 6, 2011)

ya know, i'm not a coffee drinker... i love the smell though!! I had no idea it was that bad for ya!! whenever i was in the hospital they would always offer me coffee!! even when i was on restricted liquids, coffee was always accepted. it must just be the "anything in excess is bad for ya" motto....

I say screw it!! you enjoy that coffee!!!! I'm sure you will like the DOG better though!!!

and yea dude, i hope the deer eat that shit and not my bushes!!!!hahaha


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 6, 2011)

Hi guys hows everyone in the Cave today ? spent some nice quality time walking with my kids today and took some nice pics , what y'all think ?

View attachment 1874156View attachment 1874157View attachment 1874162View attachment 1874164View attachment 1874165View attachment 1874166View attachment 1874168


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 6, 2011)

did i hear seed fairy? lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 6, 2011)

You did saerimmner, there was a head wind that pushed her back a few days. I would start keeping your eye to the sky 

Awesome pics robbie very coo, thanksl!!!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 6, 2011)

Cheers Highlander, everyone seems to like the Mushies lol , my fav is the holly berries , got a real xmas card feel to it lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 6, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Cheers Highlander, everyone seems to like the Mushies lol , my fav is the holly berries , got a real xmas card feel to it lol


Holly berries, that's what they are! It was right on the tip of my tongue lol and I almost picked that one!! Definitely an xmas feel to it


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 6, 2011)

if only they were coated in resin!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 6, 2011)

are you gonna deck the halls with that gear?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 6, 2011)

I know this isn't what you want to see but thems the breaks hoss, I will make sure to drop shots of things worth looking at


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 6, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> I know this isn't what you want to see but thems the breaks hoss, I will make sure to drop shots of things worth looking at
> View attachment 1874306View attachment 1874307View attachment 1874308


 how come yur holly berries look so diff? jk those are nice as hell


----------



## phxfire (Nov 6, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey King thanks for dropping by!
> 
> A little info on my grow...I'm a dirtbagger using FFOF with some amenments usually, such as extra worm castings for the nitrogen hogs like the Ice, bat guano when I feel like it, the larger size perlite and steamed bone meal all the time. My gardens are always sea of greens, though the pot size varies from time to time. Right now I'm using 1.7 gal. square rosepots, and cycle 15 or 16 girls through every month. Thats like thirty plants or so under a 36 sq ft footprint. Shoot for an oz a plant and get pretty close. The BB and the Ice are quite nice, the tga stuff I had to hunt through about a million phenos to find a couple of keepers. Nutes that I use are called Cornucopia, a local hydro guys own mix. Absolutely blows FF away!
> 
> Got some time tomorrow, I'll start getting some pics up


Dig your style... 

Running sea of green have a question...

What strain have you found to have the largest main cola? I want a strain that will produce the most per sqft ... Running Purple Urkle right now and seems to get close to an oz in SOG... I go from clone to flower...


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 6, 2011)

Man, when I lived up in Oregon I had a holy tree. They are beautiful! lol
I also had a nice little plant growing under my outdoor staircase


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 6, 2011)

hahah dizzle .. you make me laugh bro  
and stoney .. i agree mate its a shame there was no resin coated holly berries but if there was i would not recommend smoking them lmao !
CB , your Ladies looking real nice there man !

I got some pics of my new waterfarm setup and my SLH fingerz pheno i transported into it , head over to my journal n check them out (link in signature) also any of you cave dwellers know much about scrogs ??


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the Rep Jig .. i only just noticed it  yeah i like the one with the furcone and my little lady aswell  i have been playing with photoshop lately and im really diggin the way you can make a whole pic black and white but then bring the color back into certain parts ... like a pic of a MJ plant where the whole background image is black n white but the plant is a vibrant green or a close up bud shot in black n white but make each individual hair still have color ... looks amazing after abit of time


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 6, 2011)

phxfire said:


> Dig your style...
> 
> Running sea of green have a question...
> 
> What strain have you found to have the largest main cola? I want a strain that will produce the most per sqft ... Running Purple Urkle right now and seems to get close to an oz in SOG... I go from clone to flower...


I haven't found a good strain to go straight from rooting to flower. I have some fair ones. The calizhar is a good commercial cropper, finishes real quick. I am trying some straight from clone right now but I have a feeling they won't get tall enough. I have a cross of the Calizhar with my Caseyband (casey jones x headband) that is my best sog strain right now. Puts out a nice terminal cola but the flower time approaches 9 wks. Chimeras Mental Floss is supposed to be a crazy good sog strain too if you get the right pheno but that's a 9 weeker also. Seems like if you want the weight you need that extra week of flowering. Good luck, not a lot of help but if you have any other questions feel free. Someone around here will have an answer for ya! 

Just made a Lowes run, settling into a nice stone right now, Armageddon is on the tube. Stopped and got some low fat half and half too. It's a lot better than what I have been using the last few days.

Nice pics of your diesel cowboy, what are it's genetics?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 6, 2011)

That was a dynafem (spanish company) diesel, it was a freebie from an order. It would have been a single cola with 4 little satellites had I not jerked a knot in her trunk at the start of flower. The seedmaker (I say that because they don't really breed they make f1 fems) claims that it is from sour diesel/chem but this is not sour d or chem d. I have heard some people say that these genetics are from somas nycd. It did get some purple flecks in there and this pheno is extremely pungent, within a minute or so of opening the jar the whole room is filled with the strongest piney grapefruity old school pot odor. Too bad it is a fem because as an individual its smell/flavor are exceptional giving it a boost to potency would be a fun project.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh man I would like to shoot the shit cowboy but my chick is coming over in a min and I have a truckload to do still. Talk to you soon


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 7, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> That was a dynafem (spanish company) diesel, it was a freebie from an order. It would have been a single cola with 4 little satellites had I not jerked a knot in her trunk at the start of flower. The seedmaker (I say that because they don't really breed they make f1 fems) claims that it is from sour diesel/chem but this is not sour d or chem d. I have heard some people say that these genetics are from somas nycd. It did get some purple flecks in there and this pheno is extremely pungent, within a minute or so of opening the jar the whole room is filled with the strongest piney grapefruity old school pot odor. Too bad it is a fem because as an individual its smell/flavor are exceptional giving it a boost to potency would be a fun project.


 i'm pretty sure HC has a dinafem diesel from the fairy. almost pretty sure. Glad the smoke was enjoyable.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 7, 2011)

I just burped it today and after a week the smell is turning more and more citrus. I am looking forward to a cured test, again the high is mild and is fairly disappointing in that regard but the turpines are proving to be amazing at every phase. It smells like orange lifesavers right now, I was huffing that jar like a hobo with a bag of gold paint.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 8, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i'm pretty sure HC has a dinafem diesel from the fairy. almost pretty sure. Glad the smoke was enjoyable.


No but I have a fem Headband seed that you gave me, maybe you were thinking of that. Your HB from last grow I think it was looked nice!



colocowboy said:


> I just burped it today and after a week the smell is turning more and more citrus. I am looking forward to a cured test, again the high is mild and is fairly disappointing in that regard but the turpines are proving to be amazing at every phase. It smells like orange lifesavers right now, I was huffing that jar like a hobo with a bag of gold paint.


Haha well maybe it will be great morning smoke 



stoneyluv said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah OMG!! i almost pushed water out of my bong on that one!!!!!!!!!!!!


Bumpining the chucklinin 

How's it going stoney : ?) Blue skies and near record highs this week hehe no shit! It's beautiful!! Getting a nice stone going and figuring out what's next on the list. Garage door repair or transplanting? Work before pleasure I suppose....garage door it is. In a little while lmao


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> No but I have a fem Headband seed that you gave me, maybe you were thinking of that. Your HB from last grow I think it was looked nice!


Lol, then i have no idea where that went. i was sure it was you lol. maybe i lost it and yes the hb is stunning is you dont get a bad hermie pheno.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 8, 2011)

it warm as fuck here to, like 65 lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> it warm as fuck here to, like 65 lol.


69 here man.. im wearing shorts n t-shirt as of now.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 8, 2011)

Record high for tomorrow is 66, we are supposed to beat that! 

The Lush comes down tomorrow


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 8, 2011)

i guess it'll be warm across the board. enjoy the lush girl .


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> How's it going stoney : ?) Blue skies and near record highs this week hehe no shit! It's beautiful!! Getting a nice stone going and figuring out what's next on the list. Garage door repair or transplanting? Work before pleasure I suppose....garage door it is. In a little while lmao





Highlanders cave said:


> Record high for tomorrow is 66, we are supposed to beat that!
> 
> The Lush comes down tomorrow


hell yea bro!!! we got the same good stuff here!!! not a cloud in sky!!! been outside all day!!! wish we didn't turn the clocks back yet!!!

and that lush is monster girl!!!! can't wait to see some pics!!!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey HC. How's things man? I've got some of your girls going here that are making my place look real good. They're getting real photogenic so I grabbed a bunch today and posted up in my thread. I'll just pop one up here for now. So far in flower I've your Casyeband crosses with the C4, Calizahr and BSB. 

Here's the Calizahr X CB at 32 days 12/12. She started out life a little stressed out and naturally split like that, along with a couple of other plants I started at the same time. Don't have a clue how that happened but I didn't have to top them to get the two main stalks. 

Real great stuff man, thanks again. 

View attachment 1878120

View attachment 1878121

Ok, I lied and posted two. I couldn't help it. 

Now, I'll have to make a pot of coffee and catch up on what's going on around here. Curious to see what the other guys are doing with these strains. 

Cheers HC.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i guess it'll be warm across the board. enjoy the lush girl .


All you normally cold folks have my heat!
It's abnormally COLD AS FUCK here right now.... a frigid 54 lol
Should be back up to the 70s by the weekend though.


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 8, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> All you normally cold folks have my heat!
> It's abnormally COLD AS FUCK here right now.... a frigid 54 lol
> Should be back up to the 70s by the weekend though.


54.... frigid.... hahahahahahahaahhahahahahahaha!!!

C'mon!! you gotta be shittin me? it's 56 here now and i have on shorts and sandals!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2011)

hahahahahhah
This mountain man is starting to become a desert rat!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 8, 2011)

Hey Duchieman whats going on. Thanks for swinging by and posting the pics, I'll take all I can get these days with no camera. I think you'll be happy with those strains...did you take cuttings? Between stoney, T, Bobo, Psychild and a few others around here you should be able to get a good idea of the finished product. 

I hear ya stoney it's quite balmy this evening...must be about 54 cowboy


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


>


Nice.
Subbed.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2011)

he he, yepper!
Damn man, made a batch o erl with the diesel trim and a huge scoop of 6 way landrace sativa kief into the shaker........ ma eyzzzz...................... they hurt..... so bad..... roflmao

mayday, mayday, we have some interference capn'


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 8, 2011)

I need some of that feeling. Bobo has bubble. BRB!


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 8, 2011)

yea boy!!!! gettin blasted on leftovers!!!!!

I have a jar stuffed full of some prime trim.... not sure what i will do with it... kinda a bored with the moonshine hash. how do you make your oil cowboy? or should i say "erl"? hahaha


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm with you Bobo!!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2011)

I use a half quart mason fill it about 3/4 up with what ever is about to get its mix on then while watching a clock with seconds I pour 91% isopropyl or better up to the level of the material and put the lid on in no more than 30 seconds then I shake it for another 30 seconds then I pop the lid and dump it into a Swiss Gold 220 micromesh cone coffee filter (which I just happened to have and not be using). D uses a bubble bag, I think he said his 150 which probably does better for cleanliness of the end product but the 220 is good enough for me. The key is one minute of contact, no more no less. Then just put a fan blowing away from the dish used to strain to, I recommend a Pyrex cake pan. In about 6-7 hours the alcohol will have evaporated and it will scrap up and stick together like clean kief. If you can get everclear 190 proof you can take it up just before it all goes out and keep it as liquid oil because the solvent is food grade. Iso is a byproduct of burning or charring plant matter so it is poisonous to drink therefore I would think it poisonous to inhale. I have heard of peeps still taking it up as liquid with iso but personally I would not, still makes a nice soft chunk with the most reasonable cleanup in history. This is a bad pic they don't look as dark in person, more like honey or brown sugar.


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 8, 2011)

That sounds very similar to my moonshine hash.... only i let it sit 3 or 4 days and i can drink mine! only drank it once... usally let it dry just as you speak of. i have all that stuff, Do you think the iso is better? why only the 60 seconds? can i use acetone?

i know i know.... fuckin raiders fans and thier questions all the time!!! hahaha


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2011)

I think iso is CHEAPER lol
The longer it sets it takes in more of the plant material, if you were doing it for ingestion I would do probably do it for 30 minutes soak and a couple minutes shake. As this is for purity you want to keep it at a minute total. Acetone works just make sure it doesn't have anything else in it that will not evaporate. 
Nope all good questions.

**Man you just gave me an idea to get dad to do the simpson oil treatment. Does it matter if it's in a shot? lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 8, 2011)

cool man, i may try the purity thing!!!

and no man, you can mix it anything to drink it.... I like to use apple juce or that V8 splash pomagranite juice. I heard that redbull made a great chaser... don't like the stuff though!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 8, 2011)

It taste good man, with the everclear its straight up like old school hash oil with more of the individuals character. But really that moonshine idea sounds crazy, I bet that is a killer buzz! I don't drink but once in a blue moon but I bet that would lay it on! Dad likes mead and I bet that would make one hell of an elixir.


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 8, 2011)

yea, i don't drink much either... 1/4 of a mason jar puts me down and out!!! (DON"T DO THAT!!!) the shine come from an guy down sowth that isn'r alive anymore... what i have is all i got!!! I was thinkin of making a stil... i started soldering a few pieces together a couple months ago... never finished it.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 8, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> yea boy!!!! gettin blasted on leftovers!!!!!
> 
> I have a jar stuffed full of some prime trim.... not sure what i will do with it... kinda a bored with the moonshine hash. how do you make your oil cowboy? or should i say "erl"? hahaha


 erl..thats what i call it to LOL...i jus made me a gram vial full lastnight......leftovers are yummy


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 8, 2011)

What's growing down Cave Man ! Sorry ive been M.I.A for a couple week's, going to take some shot's of the new team today! Damn, those Lem. Qleaner x C.B's are tiny bean's eh ! The pop and sprout no prob's though 

Later Highlander

cgg


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 9, 2011)

How's it going cinders mate? Yeah the LQx seeds are the tiniest I have ever seen. It's funny the bsb are the darkest I have ever seen, the zhar cross are the biggest...most of my seeds I can just look at and tell what they are lol. 

Haven't been straying very far from my thread lately but things are real good brotha....not a dime to my name but I don't give a shit lmao. Got plenty of weed to smoke and 2 or 3 harvests coming down in the next couple of weeks. The P10 got the go ahead as a commercial strain, you can take them at 7 wks easy, they respond great to the nitrozime and are fat as shit, good weight especially for only 7 wks and the smoke is top notch, my frostiest strain and I have a quite a few strains that are pretty frosty lol.

Take it easy buddy!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> How's it going cinders mate? Yeah the LQx seeds are the tiniest I have ever seen. It's funny the bsb are the darkest I have ever seen, the zhar cross are the biggest...most of my seeds I can just look at and tell what they are lol.
> 
> Haven't been straying very far from my thread lately but things are real good brotha....not a dime to my name but I don't give a shit lmao. Got plenty of weed to smoke and 2 or 3 harvests coming down in the next couple of weeks. The P10 got the go ahead as a commercial strain, you can take them at 7 wks easy, they respond great to the nitrozime and are fat as shit, good weight especially for only 7 wks and the smoke is top notch, my frostiest strain and I have a quite a few strains that are pretty frosty lol.
> 
> Take it easy buddy!


Good thing to hear that about the p10, the frostiest in your stable should be some of the frostiest around. and iv'e got one on the go.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 9, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Good thing to hear that about the p10, the frostiest in your stable should be some of the frostiest around. and iv'e got one on the go.


Thanks T, yeah their retartedly frosty with giant calyxs. I wonder what the Caseyband in her blood is going to do to it. I think it's going to add just what the P10 needs...more height and more rapid growth in veg. It's a rather short and stocky plant and barely doubles in size when flowered. I'm starting give them more tlc in veg right now and they are responding ncely. I'll keep an eye on your cross as I have yet to grow any of those out. I know someone else here that will be keeping a closer eye ; !)


...I wish I had a camera to show off her trics and acorn size calyxs. I may have to resort to pulling up a photo of her lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 9, 2011)

Void P10.....she needs cooler temps to bring the color out and taste is strong and nice, Grapey and skunky




The pic below is not a P10, it's a Calizhar pheno...


----------



## duchieman (Nov 9, 2011)

Good morning HC. I have a question for you bro. As you know I have some Romulan gear and they were labelled #1 and #3 with #1 having 3 times more beans. I'm thinking of germing a few and trying to decide. I want to save the majority for a seed run later on but I'd like to get a taste of what I'm in for first so just wondering the difference between the two. Obviously mother but you know what I mean. 

Since you need some pics I'm happy to oblige. Here's my Calizahr X Caseyband. 




View attachment 1879441View attachment 1879443


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 9, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> yea boy!!!! gettin blasted on leftovers!!!!!
> 
> I have a jar stuffed full of some prime trim.... not sure what i will do with it... kinda a bored with the moonshine hash. how do you make your oil cowboy? or should i say "erl"? hahaha


BHO, or bubble bags is the way to go.


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 9, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> BHO, or bubble bags is the way to go.


yea, i made BHO already... and i wish i had bubble bags... I never took the plunge and bought them!!!

duchieman - those are some very pretty ladies you have there!!!!

HC - I can't wait to see the P10's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks stoney, I'm really enjoying looking at them. This Calizahr/CB is a beast. You could say it's like the oak tree in my forest.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 9, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> yea, i made BHO already... and i wish i had bubble bags... I never took the plunge and bought them!!!
> 
> duchieman - those are some very pretty ladies you have there!!!!
> 
> HC - I can't wait to see the P10's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nice, I'm gonna be making some today.

I got bubble bags though too. I want to make some Bubble hash "Caviar" soon, and some real "caviar".


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 9, 2011)

I love bubble especially when taken sparingly (full melt) it's a mess though and not too mention wasteful particularly when you really only want the 70 and 90 out of there 

I like BHO but it IS dangerous, I don't give a shit what anyone says about that. I have been blown up by dense gasses before and if someone hasn't they can't lecture me about safety of dense gasses and being blown up (just sayin'). Of course you have make sure to get rid of the tane too.... else .... gross.....

**I will say this, I was one of the nay sayers about qwiso which is what it is that I have been doing lately by the common vernacular. I would put this product up against many of the BHO products I have sampled. As with anything it comes down to attention to detail and learning your process.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> I love bubble especially when taken sparingly (full melt) it's a mess though and not too mention wasteful particularly when you really only want the 70 and 90 out of there
> 
> I like BHO but it IS dangerous, I don't give a shit what anyone says about that. I have been blown up by dense gasses before and if someone hasn't they can't lecture me about safety of dense gasses and being blown up (just sayin'). Of course you have make sure to get rid of the tane too.... else .... gross.....
> 
> **I will say this, I was one of the nay sayers about qwiso which is what it is that I have been doing lately by the common vernacular. I would put this product up against many of the BHO products I have sampled. As with anything it comes down to attention to detail and learning your process.


 i make it indoors...i tell others to make outdoors so i feel better about their safety...but i make sure im cautios with lotsa fans and i also make sure nothing will turn or spark when im doin it lol.....i live on the dirty edge LOL


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 9, 2011)

Some of the craziest shit can set it off, be careful man. You know that electric motors occasionally arc inside?! 
I like you Dizz, just sayin' 
It also doesn't usually kill you but it can fuck you up, at a minimum you find out how funny you look with out any eyebrows


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Some of the craziest shit can set it off, be careful man. You know that electric motors occasionally arc inside?!
> I like you Dizz, just sayin'
> It also doesn't usually kill you but it can fuck you up, at a minimum you find out how funny you look with out any eyebrows


 lol yur aight to mang! Yeah i know i can be blown outa my shoes at any givin time...id adds a lil excitement to it tho, im an adrenaline junkie so its all good...but like i said i make sure that nothing will spark or turn on causing BOOM BOOM to happen...if i blew up id post pics LMAO


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 9, 2011)

yea, the BHO can be dangerous, plus those little cans aren't cheap either!!!! i made my own extractor and liked to smear a bud in it then coat it in kief!!!! good stuff!!! i just don't like the butane aspect though... hell i don't even use lighters to smoke with!!!!

i still need to find a decent economical bubble bag set. I've read it is well worth the extra money to get a 5 bag set over a 3 bag set.... do you guys agree with that?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 9, 2011)

yea good butane aint cheap really...i pay about 3.50 a can, i get a real good deal at one store...but its normaly about 5 a can


the 5 bag set is gonna give you a better selection of hash in the end


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 9, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yea good butane aint cheap really...i pay about 3.50 a can, i get a real good deal at one store...but its normaly about 5 a can
> 
> 
> the 5 bag set is gonna give you a better selection of hash in the end


i used to use BHO but the ISO alcohol method is so much easier and batters ya lol


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 9, 2011)

It taste great too!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey there Duchieman what's going on. There was very little difference between Roms 1 and 3. Not sure why you got more of one than the other. I'll post up pics tomorrow of them before harvest. Plant structure is the same with both with #1 having a little more weight and #3 having a bit more in the tric and smell dept. 

Getting a jump on my upcoming harvest....finishing up trimming one of them gooey grapey goodness before my chick comes over lol. Still have plenty more for tomorrow night stoney ; !)


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks for saving a little somethin for tomorrow HC!!!! 

ya know man, I've been meaning to ask you about the roms.... I know you said you were disappointed in the flavor, or lack their of! but was there a difference in taste between the three phenos?


----------



## duchieman (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok, thanks for that. I think I'll take a couple for a run and check them out. I'll keep you apprised.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 9, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> thanks for saving a little somethin for tomorrow HC!!!!
> 
> ya know man, I've been meaning to ask you about the roms.... I know you said you were disappointed in the flavor, or lack their of! but was there a difference in taste between the three phenos?


A little huh haha....oh I'll be flat out for the next day or more  To tell you the truth man there was no taste in either, I did a couple of runs...made a few Romulan x Black Rose seeds and tucked them away for a rainy day ; !)


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> A little huh haha....oh I'll be flat out for the next day or more  To tell you the truth man there was no taste in either, I did a couple of runs...made a few Romulan x Black Rose seeds and tucked them away for a rainy day ; !)


I'm glad you caught the "little" HAHAHA i went back and added that in after i typed it!!!! 

rom x BR huh? how is the flavor on the BR(man, now that guy is gonna come bug ya for pics again) ? how is the stone (1-10)?

oh yea, i tried some quick dried boom muthafucka today!!! took about 6 or 7 bong rips and went to the eye doctor. guess what... i don't have glaucoma!!! I'm like no shit lady!! 

then i stopped at a couple stores on the way home and just found myself walking around looking at nothing for a couple hours!!! it was a very pleasant happy high, long lasting to!!


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 10, 2011)

yo what's up HC?

I hope you take a break now and then and smoke one bro!!! your scissors probably could use a good scraping to!!!

I hope your harvests are going good dude!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

you should call the new strain Blackulan lol


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 10, 2011)

Howdy cheifta ! Ive been missing you'r update's with having very little time to get on-line, but hope all's rocking man! I got a few of the H.C line standing now,so hope to have some shot's for you soon matey!

I Trust you'r well, sticky finger's n all 

cinder's


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 10, 2011)

Absolutely the most gooey buds that are in the cave man and I always make time to take a bowl break lol. Had the two most recent Ancient Aliens on the tube this afternoon and now on the History channel there is a 1968 retrospect. Our side against their side man lol....really hasn't changed much at all. 

I had a name picked out for Rom x BR...Redrom  I like to smoke something though before I name it ; !)


...hoping santa brings a camera this year lmao


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

Redrom is a kickass name ...reminds me a lil of The Shining movie haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 10, 2011)

Good it's supposed to!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

Does it come crashign thru your mind with an axe? cuz thats comin to mind to lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 10, 2011)

It's weird it's a different high, you can feel it in your muscles real nice but also in your head as it gets you pretty floaty......plenty strong but lacked tasted. As in none lol. The BR has a wonderful flavor and if the color comes through on some of the Redrom phenos then all the better. I have a bunch of rom beans left that I should pass on too.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

i had soem stuff that had no taste before..so i know what you mean...it was odd cuz it tasted like nothing but got me pretty stoned lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 10, 2011)

420 toke ....dog is the flavor of the month puff puff pass>>>>>>>.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> 420 toke ....dog is the flavor of the month puff puff pass>>>>>>>.


 woah i almost missed it LOL ima BHO me some now


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 10, 2011)

bah your 4.20 is my 21.20


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 10, 2011)

HC did you get my PM i sent awhile back asking you about yields, potency n flowering times of your strains ? was just interested


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 10, 2011)

kiddie porn!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 10, 2011)

All of my stuff is about the same robbie,,,,ave flower times 8-9wks, yeilds are ave too but can be improved upon when you get them dialed in and potency do I really have to go there lol jk man 

....Everything that went out is new this year man and I really haven't grown it all out yet. Been getting a lot of awesome help though!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah stoney comes thru! "Thank heaven .....for little girls" lol


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> All of my stuff is about the same robbie,,,,ave flower times 8-9wks, yeilds are ave too but can be improved upon when you get them dialed in and potency do I really have to go there lol jk man
> 
> ....Everything that went out is new this year man and I really haven't grown it all out yet. Been getting a lot of awesome help though!


thats cool man , like i say was just interested  im just veggin a SLH in my shiny new waterfarm at minute ready for a scrog screen , im thinking about eithor the calizha x CB or the boom mutha fuka for the next one once i finish the SLH  come visit my journal n have a laugh at my grows mate  !


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> "Thank heaven .....for little girls" lol


 That is the name of a cool old punk album by a band called the Dwarves. 
That's a good album too, if you like punk at all.


----------



## Psychild (Nov 10, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> thats cool man , like i say was just interested  im just veggin a SLH in my shiny new waterfarm at minute ready for a scrog screen , im thinking about eithor the calizha x CB or the boom mutha fuka for the next one once i finish the SLH  come visit my journal n have a laugh at my grows mate  !


 The Calizhar will not let you down!


----------



## ColoradoLove (Nov 11, 2011)

Got a Rom at 3 weeks going strong. Very solid structure, night tight nodes. I'll snag some shots of her. Buds bout to go crazy. What was the smell/taste like with the Rom HC? This is a #1 I believe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 12, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> That is the name of a cool old punk album by a band called the Dwarves.
> That's a good album too, if you like punk at all.


I'll ask my son. He was into punk in his earlier days (he just turned 17 a couple of weeks ago lol). Him and his band went down to beantown this weekend to do a recording session. 

He's the rock star brotha not me ; !). Yo cowboy I have some nice heavy tric laden P10 sugar leaves put aside and drying to make some erl. Going to pop my cherry. Not on smoking it hehe we smoked a lot of it in high school, jess makin it!



Psychild said:


> The Calizhar will not let you down!


Thanks Psychild! Nor will the Caliband!! I am growing them both right now so we should prolly make the distinction . The straight up calizhar is a nice commercial strain and good daytime smoke but the addition of the Caseyband into it's genes moved it up a notch or two. Maybe three lol.



ColoradoLove said:


> Got a Rom at 3 weeks going strong. Very solid structure, night tight nodes. I'll snag some shots of her. Buds bout to go crazy. What was the smell/taste like with the Rom HC? This is a #1 I believe


That sounds like the Romulan structure to me! It had a pleasant smell in flower that was not too strong, a good stealth prospect in that regards but I'm looking for feedback on the taste from everyone who is growing out the Roms that I had. I did an initial seed run and then two subsequent runs afterwards and none of mine had any taste to it so let me know peeps what yours taste like  The stone was nice and if there happens to be some better phenos out there well.....I prolly have about 500 seeds still lol, just need feed back on them before I pay them forward


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 12, 2011)

i guess since im not shutting down i may pop 10 or so roms. and some more p10's and of course lemon qleaners which i think ill pop those today.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 12, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i guess since im not shutting down i may pop 10 or so roms. and some more p10's and of course lemon qleaners which i think ill pop those today.


The Romulan had good weight to it so you shouldn't go wrong either way. The straight up P10s are the shit man, I have some drying and they would be considered a white strain with all of the frost. Very tasty too! Noone has grown the P10 cross out to completion yet so looking forward to a report on those, I have about 15 seeds left. Hey how was the taste on the Lemon Candycicle?

Stoned to the bone on some of your Lush man! It's nice to have a new strain in the line-up


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 12, 2011)

whats the P10's ?? 

you guys ever heard of bubble bomb ? its THC Bomb x Bubble Gum , a few people have been growing the beans 12/12 from germ and getting 3-5 oz off a single cola plant ... absolutly insane !


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 12, 2011)

Lemon Candysicle smelled so strong of citrus n spice while i was cutting it. but smoking it im gettin all citrus but kinda taste like hash??? i suck at describing. i think it takes a certain type to be good with strain reviews.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 12, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> The Romulan had good weight to it so you shouldn't go wrong either way. The straight up P10s are the shit man, I have some drying and they would be considered a white strain with all of the frost. Very tasty too! Noone has grown the P10 cross out to completion yet so looking forward to a report on those, I have about 15 seeds left. Hey how was the taste on the Lemon Candycicle?
> 
> Stoned to the bone on some of your Lush man! It's nice to have a new strain in the line-up


 if you want , ill throw some P-10 x CB in for a test....i gotta pop beans anyways.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> whats the P10's ??
> 
> you guys ever heard of bubble bomb ? its THC Bomb x Bubble Gum , a few people have been growing the beans 12/12 from germ and getting 3-5 oz off a single cola plant ... absolutly insane !



plenty of likes but no answers  lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 12, 2011)

hahahaa i was thinking P10 was gonna be my next drop also!!! to cool!!

HC, like i said before... i think P10 is the nicest looking buds you grew next to the BR!!!!!

Robbie, you can find some sweet ass pics of the P10 and her history around page 200 i think... the first 300 pages of this thread are well worth the time to read!!! just set the posts per page much bigger and it doesn't take as long....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 12, 2011)

Doc Amber Tric. is growing it if my memory serves me right.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 12, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> Robbie, you can find some sweet ass pics of the P10 and her history around page 200 i think... the first 300 pages of this thread are well worth the time to read!!! just set the posts per page much bigger and it doesn't take as long....


nice one stoney , ill have a read , i started reading from the beginning awhile back and got to about page 50 lol , i didint realise you could change the amount of posts per page !!


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 12, 2011)

yea, just change it in the settings. you can buzz through 10 pages in seconds!!! there is some great info about all the genetics plus good general growing tips throughout!!


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi hi hi just saying Hi HC. Hi is a silly word when you sit and look at it for a short period. Hi. Hi. I often find when i'm stoend i write something, look at how i;ve spelt something wrong, start saying it out loud and faster than that i've convinced myself i've made the word up on the spot. 

Hope all's well. TT


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 12, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Hi hi hi just saying Hi HC. Hi is a silly word when you sit and look at it for a short period. Hi. Hi. I often find when i'm stoend i write something, look at how i;ve spelt something wrong, start saying it out loud and faster than that i've convinced myself i've made the word up on the spot.
> 
> Hope all's well. TT


stoned TT ?  lmao ....


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 12, 2011)

well i just read thru shit loads of the old posts in this thread !!! 
HC you introduced me to one of my fav new songs !! Lazyboy - underwear goes inside your pants is soooo true and so great ! just ripped it from youtube and stuck it on my mp3 player !
i didnt realise the P10 was a void pheno ! its starting to become clear


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 12, 2011)

Heya Robbie sounds like ya got your answer mate  

Just catching up and that sounds like a good song to crank right now, it's got a great soundtrack to go with it too! Should prolly do a lil bit of gardening before I head out to my chicks place. Thinking it's going to be for the night : ( ahaha this kush makes it all good though


----------



## Psychild (Nov 12, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> hahahaa i was thinking P10 was gonna be my next drop also!!! to cool!!
> 
> HC, like i said before... i think P10 is the nicest looking buds you grew next to the BR!!!!!
> 
> Robbie, you can find some sweet ass pics of the P10 and her history around page 200 i think... the first 300 pages of this thread are well worth the time to read!!! just set the posts per page much bigger and it doesn't take as long....


 Always wanted to try them bitches too, sure is a beautiful plant! Waiting on an e-mail to come through with pics, and I'll post up a few of the BSB HC!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 12, 2011)

P10, or UGLY... 
Could be the best of the HC gear, it's sitting there all unassuming with its ambiguous name and nearly missed pheno. It is the sleeper.....
I have been dreaming of HC's void cut for so long it is becoming an obsession....


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> plenty of likes but no answers  lol


DEL666 is the one to ask about bubblebomb lol, in the 12-12 thread


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 13, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> DEL666 is the one to ask about bubblebomb lol, in the 12-12 thread


i have the bubblebomb mate, i just wanted to know if the HC crew knew about it ....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 13, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> P10, or UGLY...
> Could be the best of the HC gear, it's sitting there all unassuming with its ambiguous name and nearly missed pheno. It is the sleeper.....
> I have been dreaming of HC's void cut for so long it is becoming an obsession....


I wonder how many people remember that it was called Ugly early on before I changed the name. It got real purple in the winter and the number on the container was 10 so hence purple 10 or P10  Had a couple of tokes of some this morning cowboy before it goes in the jar. Smooth and tasty already!



Saerimmner said:


> DEL666 is the one to ask about bubblebomb lol, in the 12-12 thread


Going to check it out rimmner thanks!!



RobbieP said:


> i have the bubblebomb mate, i just wanted to know if the HC crew knew about it ....


No i didn't but sounds like it would be right up my ally man insane yields from seed! Sounds like it would have good taste and bag appeal how's the potency?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 13, 2011)

I can say that del's thread has put bomb beans in the back of my head for a while now. That bubble bomb he made is a wicked yielder, I wouldn't mind checking the potency and flavor of that one at all


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 13, 2011)

HC i got some bubblebombs , once ive finished with this Super lemon Haze pheno im growing out at the minute then ill be doing a Bubblebomb run .. ill make some seeds and get a few over to the cave if you like  
i was thinking last night about the bubble bomb and i think it would be a ideal cross for the BR ... the yield of the bubble bomb , taste of the bubblegum and color of the BR would be an amazing pheno !


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> HC i got some bubblebombs , once ive finished with this Super lemon Haze pheno im growing out at the minute then ill be doing a Bubblebomb run .. ill make some seeds and get a few over to the cave if you like
> i was thinking last night about the bubble bomb and i think it would be a ideal cross for the BR ... the yield of the bubble bomb , taste of the bubblegum and color of the BR would be an amazing pheno !


 black sour bubble fits that description exactly


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> black sour bubble fits that description exactly


4oz min 12/12 from seed  ..... bubblebomb yields hahaha !


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 13, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> I can say that del's thread has put bomb beans in the back of my head for a while now. That bubble bomb he made is a wicked yielder, I wouldn't mind checking the potency and flavor of that one at all


Man I miss out a lot by not reading threads like I used to. Ima have to get over there lol. 

Smoking a bowl of the Lush right now bro : !) It's got some kick to it and the smoke is a bit heavier which I like. This is the second time I have sampled it and it's about ready for the jar. Not a strong smeller and not a lot of taste but this time around I could taste a bit of kushness. Very slight but should improve with a cure. The buds look like they lean on the kush side too and the stone has that narcotic high that I like too



RobbieP said:


> HC i got some bubblebombs , once ive finished with this Super lemon Haze pheno im growing out at the minute then ill be doing a Bubblebomb run .. ill make some seeds and get a few over to the cave if you like
> i was thinking last night about the bubble bomb and i think it would be a ideal cross for the BR ... the yield of the bubble bomb , taste of the bubblegum and color of the BR would be an amazing pheno !


I would absolutely love some man, thanks! I'm always battling trying to increase my yeild. My next run of Caliband is going to be straight from seed once this run in the AF closet finishes. Still got a ton of those beans and the plants all seem to come out of the same cookie cutter it seems!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> 4oz min 12/12 from seed  ..... bubblebomb yields hahaha !


damn thats a helluva yield. what kind of light and what size pot? are you saying 4oz per plant indoors dry? if so sign me up for a tester.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 13, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> black sour bubble fits that description exactly


That's what I was thinking too. The potency and color couldn't hurt but with yields like that for a numbers guy holy shit,,,,,,,,,,I prolly would leave it as is lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Smoking a bowl of the Lush right now bro : !) It's got some kick to it and the smoke is a bit heavier which I like. This is the second time I have sampled it and it's about ready for the jar. Not a strong smeller and not a lot of taste but this time around I could taste a bit of kushness. Very slight but should improve with a cure. The buds look like they lean on the kush side too and the stone has that narcotic high that I like too


 Cool man i don't remember how many beans you had, but when i do the f4's ill be testing for stability if you wanna give it a shot just let me know. im gonna see what happens with her and the romulan as well. but the push that i sent should have a lot more variation. out of my dog x push i had 3 so far this past few months and they were all completely different one more sativa like and two are in somewhere recent in my journal with some sexy buds. The Calibands i have in veg almost got potted up for flower but i decided to wait til sex. it looks like some are starting to show and they have already been vegged along with the lush for 5 1/2 weeks. these are going to be way bigger than the last one i had, and interested in seeing how a single cola dominant strain comes out being topped. if i remember correctly i did this to my white widow ind it still sinke cola's 
ill look for pics and see.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> 4oz min 12/12 from seed  ..... bubblebomb yields hahaha !


Damn, that's INSANE.

How long is the wait?


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 13, 2011)

heres some pics from Del's thread of his infamous bubble bomb !! all these girs are 10 - 12 weeks finished 12/12 FROM SEED ... look at the size of the nugs!! 

View attachment 1885734View attachment 1885735View attachment 1885736View attachment 1885737


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> heres some pics from Del's thread of his infamous bubble bomb !! all these girs are 10 - 12 weeks finished 12/12 FROM SEED ... look at the size of the nugs!!
> 
> View attachment 1885734View attachment 1885735View attachment 1885736View attachment 1885737


DAAAAAAMMMNNN

What nutes do you have on that?


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 13, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> DAAAAAAMMMNNN
> 
> What nutes do you have on that?


im not del lmao !! He uses hesi and hammerhead nutes though 

heres a link to his thread  https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/416589-12-12-seed-thread-434.html


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 13, 2011)

I like that pic he has where he is weighing a khola and it is so big you can only barely see that there is a scale.... lol 
Those buds are seriously large, almost to the point of unbelievable. Trick or Treat


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey HC, jut wanted to say the black rose and the BSB/casey came out a treat, lots and lots of black rose based F1's to spread around thanks to you. Not up to your rigorous selection process in any shape or form, but enough to give a bunch of Limeys some colour for the time being


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 13, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Hey HC, jut wanted to say the black rose and the BSB/casey came out a treat, lots and lots of black rose based F1's to spread around thanks to you. Not up to your rigorous selection process in any shape or form, but enough to give a bunch of Limeys some colour for the time being


Ah that's so cool those genetics are streaming around the world like that! Very cool man and thanks for letting me know I'm glad to hear it  Getting very stoned on some P10 right now lol. I have about 15 of the P10 x CB seeds left for myself when the time comes ; !)

Later mate cheers!!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 13, 2011)

I performed surgery today. Last night I cracked the last one by force and shucked the others for it. I have seen this before where the little skin on the cotys gets like stuck on there and if not assisted they will not be able to shed it. I have heard that freezing them before germinating helps set them up for better germ but I never think about it when it would be prudent. Plus it is so rare that there are ever issues.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 14, 2011)

Heya cowboy what's going on. Just got back from bidding on a job, smoking a bowl of Lush before I have to go help my chick hang closet shelving. Woohoo I cant wait lmao.

With all of the seeds that I have been popping this year I have run into a few that are reluctant to shed their shell. This is what I do now lol....leave them alone!!! And if it looks like they really cant get the helmet off after a reasonable amount of time then I will gently squeeze the shell until you feel a little crack. That's usually enough to stimulate them. 

Gotta roll man have a good one!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 14, 2011)

That's basically what I did, but I use a large tweezer to meter the squeeze so I don't smash them. I reasonably guage the length of germ to the others of that type. E.G. if one or more are already up and going the others are on a timer. I figure that if they are going to open it's usually within a few days of each other at least that is my experience. I waited 4 days after the first p10 came up before I started to worry about the others (do you think that 4 days was too impatient?), I generally have good patience but I have lost seeds to inaction too. Of course weak ones should probably be culled but I don't like to just let things die if I can help it. 
k, some images may be in order

I usually have 100% or close to it. The one I performed it's crack on is breaking surface this morning! The one that started opening up at the surface is still opening but slowly and it's not dropping the tap still, it's opening right on the surface.

**medium - metromix, light soilless mix 
my solution for germ/seedlings is filtered tap water (300-400 ppm, post amended ph 6.8 ) with 1/4 strength big bloom, 1/4 strength root drench , microbe brew tea 1/4 strength, 1/4 strength aquashield, 1 drop per liter superthrive, and 1 drop of yucca extract wicked from the bottom as needed.


----------



## mr west (Nov 14, 2011)

my rom is in jars at the min, initial smell once it had dried was tom cat pissy but when u break a bud its quite sweet sugary smell. I shall let it cure a bit more b4 i sample it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 14, 2011)

Tom cat pissy..no bueno  unless its WEED!


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 14, 2011)

How many days into her journey is the fairy now? She gonna have tired wings when she gets back lmao


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

Saerimmner said:


> How many days into her journey is the fairy now? She gonna have tired wings when she gets back lmao


she drinks alota Redbull lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 14, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> That's basically what I did, but I use a large tweezer to meter the squeeze so I don't smash them. I reasonably guage the length of germ to the others of that type. E.G. if one or more are already up and going the others are on a timer. I figure that if they are going to open it's usually within a few days of each other at least that is my experience. I waited 4 days after the first p10 came up before I started to worry about the others (do you think that 4 days was too impatient?), I generally have good patience but I have lost seeds to inaction too. Of course weak ones should probably be culled but I don't like to just let things die if I can help it.
> k, some images may be in order
> View attachment 1886955View attachment 1886956View attachment 1886957View attachment 1886958View attachment 1886959View attachment 1886960
> I usually have 100% or close to it. The one I performed it's crack on is breaking surface this morning! The one that started opening up at the surface is still opening but slowly and it's not dropping the tap still, it's opening right on the surface.
> ...


Huh. My solution for germ/seedlings is plain ole water. Seems to work ok lmfao ; )


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

wet paper towl and a baggie is what ive used for years...but once in a while i have to extracate a bean from the shell cuz it wont fully crack


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 14, 2011)

Hey there westy how's trics. Hope she turns out nice for you did you get a good yeild?

What's going on rimmner......2 weeks today man! She's a good lilttle fairy mate, hasn't let me down yet 

Soo speaking of Black Rose....there is a nice pheno in there! And it aint the colored one lmao. I discovered a phenotype that is mostly green with a few speckles of purple but way more frosty! Way fatter buds, very sticky with tighter nodes and finishes much sooner than the other br phenos. Smoking a bowl of it for the first time it gets 2 thumbs up. Potency and flavor! Yes!! Oh and the purple buds from the other plants....they are already gone, threw them in the sack with the last order ha. Getting stucking foned man lol


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 14, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ah that's so cool those genetics are streaming around the world like that! Very cool man and thanks for letting me know I'm glad to hear it  Getting very stoned on some P10 right now lol. I have about 15 of the P10 x CB seeds left for myself when the time comes ; !)
> 
> Later mate cheers!!


Would hate to hog the glory. It's all i can do stop people trying to give me money from em  i was given them out of generosity so i'll pass on to others in a similar manner. How expensive are stamps really?  Black cheese seeds in a few weeks  I'm excited about that one. BSB/Casey will be the last plant i grow. For now. ABout to start dismantling the veg tent and such, purely because i'm vegging ftw, need more space. Go out with a bang  Fingers crossed for some of that just funky colouring. I'm into my trim jar myself, got a romulan that was seeded with BR but it's not a great smoke, i rather killed the plant halfway though before i remembered i was relying on it's yield


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 14, 2011)

wow........


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 14, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> wow........


whats the wow aimed at ? highlanders new pheno discovery or just a general "wow" ?!? lol !


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 14, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> whats the wow aimed at ? highlanders new pheno discovery or just a general "wow" ?!? lol !


I think he was just expressing amazement at me, something about me being fantastic, fabulous, something like that.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 14, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> I think he was just expressing amazement at me, something about me being fantastic, fabulous, something like that.


that could be it ..... or it could be dizzles new avi !!!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 14, 2011)

well my dog kush seedling isnt looking too great .... if it pulls thru it pulls thru , not really arsed eithor way .. i prefer my weed seed free unless planned !


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> that could be it ..... or it could be dizzles new avi !!!


 are you talking about the custom fender and paint? LOL


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 14, 2011)

NO, This IS why cowboy said wow... hahaha J/K!!! Hey HC, here are a couple close ups of my BMF now curing. I split a nug open to see the purple nucleus in the middle, tough to see but it's in there!!.... she sure is a sugar coated bitch!!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> NO, This IS why cowboy said wow... hahaha J/K!!! Hey HC, here are a couple close ups of my C4 x CB now curing. I split a nug open to see the purple nucleus in the middle, tough to see but it's in there!!.... she sure is a sugar coated bitch!!!!


 Hell yeah! thanks for posting those...i got one in flower righ tnow....shes a short wide , wide leaf plant....i hope its like this one


----------



## tip top toker (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks great! But needs a trim


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 14, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> are you talking about the custom fender and paint? LOL


 obviously ... what did you think i was refferring too


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> obviously ... what did you think i was refferring too


well it coulda been the fat tire kit to


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 14, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> NO, This IS why cowboy said wow... hahaha J/K!!! Hey HC, here are a couple close ups of my BMF now curing. I split a nug open to see the purple nucleus in the middle, tough to see but it's in there!!.... she sure is a sugar coated bitch!!!!


really nice man ..... what you expecting to pull per plant ?


----------



## duchieman (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorry stoney but I'm confused. Is it a C4 or a BMF? I notice two different entries between your post and the reply/quote post. I have a C4 Casey going too but I don't know BMF.


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 14, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> well it coulda been the fat tire kit to



i liked ya hot walking away cowgirl avvy best  lol ...


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 14, 2011)

HC tends to think i have the C4 pheno side... I couldn't agree more. there is no smell or taste of fuel at all( the CB side does) she looked like this just before chop down!! I hope ya have this pheno cuz it is super sticky!!!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 14, 2011)

woah thats confused me , theres no edit on stoneys post but if you look at my reply it has diff words ...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i liked ya hot walking away cowgirl avvy best  lol ...


 the hot mexican chick hitchiking cuz the bike ran outa gas pic? yea i love that one to lol


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 14, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> the hot mexican chick hitchiking cuz the bike ran outa gas pic? yea i love that one to lol


 thats the one .. reminds me of daisy duke everytime i see it


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 14, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Sorry stoney but I'm confused. Is it a C4 or a BMF? I notice two different entries between your post and the reply/quote post. I have a C4 Casey going too but I don't know BMF.


sorry bro, i just went back to edit that for HC as a chuckle!!! C4 x CB and BFM are one in the same..... cowboy coined the name BOOM MUTHAFUCKA to the C4 x CB. Boom being the C4 part and muthafucka being the hand grenade sized buds!!! hahahahahaa

I have a couple close friends that will really get a kick out of that name!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

This is mine, the pics are from when i flipped it...i gotta take new ones tonite

C4 x Caseyband


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 14, 2011)

id show you my C4 x CB aswell but there just seeds in a bag with BOOM written on it in big black marker pen !!


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 14, 2011)

this was mine the day I put her in flowering... the leaves look very similar....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> this was mine the day I put her in flowering... the leaves look very similar....


 Yeha they do look alike....all the plant si jus flipped are small, i neglected em a lil the last month...the biggest plant i have in my veg room is a male lol

thanks for sharing that pic man


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 14, 2011)

no problem dude!! I kept a lot of photos of HC's gear so far!!! it took three males to get that female!!! speaking of Hc's gear.... I have an Ice x CB ready for flower today!! weird freakin plant though... it stretched all goofy and now it's a tri-ploid!!!! I'll post a pick later on.... 

HC, wait till ya see this thing... it lollipopped itself!!!! no work needed!!! CRAZY lookin bro!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> no problem dude!! I kept a lot of photos of HC's gear so far!!! it took three males to get that female!!! speaking of Hc's gear.... I have an Ice x CB ready for flower today!! weird freakin plant though... it stretched all goofy and now it's a tri-ploid!!!! I'll post a pick later on....
> 
> HC, wait till ya see this thing... it lollipopped itself!!!! no work needed!!! CRAZY lookin bro!!!


 sounds good! i got some to...im having a hard time figuring out what im goona pop righ tnow lol....variety is the spice of life but it doesnt make choices easy lol


----------



## duchieman (Nov 14, 2011)

I guess while I'm here I'll post a couple pics of this C4/CB I speak of. She's a beauty and I put 2 more beans down today. I'm looking for a nice male this time.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 14, 2011)

thats a thing of beauty!


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 14, 2011)

that is a pretty lookin BMF!!!!!! the buds look nice and tight!!!!

I kept the best lookin male out of the three i had and now have some F2 BMF seeds!!!!! HC is gonna have a hell of a pheno hunt with em!!! 

this guy here mixed with the female previously shown!!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 14, 2011)

Wow, he's handsome for sure. I've never seen a male with purple sacs before, other than me after a night out, in my younger days. I had a male with my first two seeds but I wasn't ready for him yet  In fact, so far with your stuff HC I've been 50/50 male to female.


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 14, 2011)

HC, I'm gonna blow up your thread with a few more pics......

this is the triploid ice x Cb i was talking about... she has a busy rooftop!!!! I just put it in flower tonight!!! below that is a shot of the BSB x CB and the last one is a calizahr x CB about to go into flower later this week!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 15, 2011)

tip top toker said:


> Looks great! But needs a trim


I like them like that but I'm a bit retro, theres not supposed to be stubble in between a girls legs lol, nor are they supposed to look like a 10 yr old 

Been a busy day, run down to the car dealer early this morning so my chick can drop her car off, do a couple of errands, run back down there so she can pick it up lol. Well she did buy me a nice breakfast though and she took my rig this afternoon to clean it inside and out for me. Come home and water the thirsty girls, feed the hungry girls and flush the ones that are coming down at the end of this week. There is a nice crop getting harvested...3 Lemon Qleaners, 2 indica dom Qleaners, 2 Grape Ape x Hashberry, 2 Calizhar AND an Ubber Kush x Deep Blue that just came down a few minutes ago. Interesting plant! I think I like it!! She was a long flower close to 14 weeks but part of that was due to a bit of neglect early on and being in to small of a pot. I upcanned her halfway through flowering. So even though she takes a long time...even though she is a very light yeilder....I have high high hopes! She smells very minty with very fluffy buds. Never smelled pot that smelled of mint before lol. The buds are loaded with trics and looks like when it drys it will be like breaking up a glass bud. 

Got most of my garden chores done...time to make some hash  Need to run back down to the store at some point and pick up some iso, I have a special bag of trim saved for that hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey stoney what going on. Yeah the Artic Express is a goofy looking top heavy plant. Picture yours (but without the triploid branching) bigger and halfway thru flowering. I have 3 that look like that lol. I had 2 phenos to work with, the goofy top heavy pheno and an Ice dom pheno. Goofy is pretty good but the Ice pheno was great. Had 2 clones of the ice dom but the kitten decided they were a better place to pee in then his litter box and I lost both ice dom clones. It's out there somewhere though!


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 15, 2011)

I got some ISO today to HC!!!!! had to look up cowboys directions..... so i gave it a bump!!!



colocowboy said:


> I use a half quart mason fill it about 3/4 up with what ever is about to get its mix on then while watching a clock with seconds I pour 91% isopropyl or better up to the level of the material and put the lid on in no more than 30 seconds then I shake it for another 30 seconds then I pop the lid and dump it into a Swiss Gold 220 micromesh cone coffee filter (which I just happened to have and not be using). D uses a bubble bag, I think he said his 150 which probably does better for cleanliness of the end product but the 220 is good enough for me. The key is one minute of contact, no more no less. Then just put a fan blowing away from the dish used to strain to, I recommend a Pyrex cake pan. In about 6-7 hours the alcohol will have evaporated and it will scrap up and stick together like clean kief. If you can get everclear 190 proof you can take it up just before it all goes out and keep it as liquid oil because the solvent is food grade. Iso is a byproduct of burning or charring plant matter so it is poisonous to drink therefore I would think it poisonous to inhale. I have heard of peeps still taking it up as liquid with iso but personally I would not, still makes a nice soft chunk with the most reasonable cleanup in history. This is a bad pic they don't look as dark in person, more like honey or brown sugar.View attachment 1878494





Highlanders cave said:


> Hey stoney what going on. Yeah the Artic Express is a goofy looking top heavy plant. Picture yours (but without the triploid branching) bigger and halfway thru flowering. I have 3 that look like that lol. I had 2 phenos to work with, the goofy top heavy pheno and an Ice dom pheno. Goofy is pretty good but the Ice pheno was great. Had 2 clones of the ice dom but the kitten decided they were a better place to pee in then his litter box and I lost both ice dom clones. It's out there somewhere though!


Thanks for all the info HC!!!!!!! that one AE looks like that and the other one i have is much wider and shorter... i wonder if that one is the ice dominant pheno...hhmmmmm!!! hehe

damn cats!!!!!! hahahaha

COWBOY- I got denatured alcohol, this will work right? i guess I'll find out!!!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 15, 2011)

the label states "cannot be made non-poisonous"... 190 proof everclear is the safest.


cof


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 15, 2011)

i agree, but sadly, i can't buy it in my state....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

but its safe for the environment...so you gotta feel good about that lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 15, 2011)

so if i croak from it, they won't have to call OSHA!! hahahaha


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 15, 2011)

Right, yul die knowing you did all you could to save mother earth LOL


thats pride!


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 15, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> so if i croak from it, they won't have to call OSHA!! hahahaha


I wouldn't do it.

Go buy some Isopropyl. 
Or Naptha for like $10


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 15, 2011)

to late!!!!!!! it's got that golden glow!!!! fuck it, I put worse in my body. I've had anesthesia in the hospital a few times... they use denatured alc., acetone, freon, HF, sulfuric, and a long list of other NASTY chemicals to make that stuff. then they inject it into your blood stream!!!!

plus i ate hot dogs as a kid.... can't be any worse than those!!! hahahaha


----------



## duchieman (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry dude but that's whacked. 

*Denatured alcohol*

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
 
Polish denatured alcohol


 
Australian methylated spirits


*Denatured alcohol* or *methylated spirits* is ethanol that has additives to make it more poisonous or unpalatable, and thus, undrinkable. In some cases it is also dyed.
Denatured alcohol is used as a solvent and as fuel for spirit burners and camping stoves. Because of the diversity of industrial uses for denatured alcohol, hundreds of additives and denaturing methods have been used. Traditionally, the main additive is 10% methanol, giving rise to the term "methylated spirit." Other typical additives include isopropyl alcohol, acetone, methyl ethyl ketone, methyl isobutyl ketone, and denatonium.[1]
Denaturing alcohol does not chemically alter the ethanol molecule. Rather, the ethanol is mixed with other chemicals to form an undrinkable solution.
*Different additives are used to make it difficult to use distillation or other simple processes to reverse the denaturation. Methanol is commonly used both because of its boiling point being close to that of ethanol and because it is toxic. In many countries, it is also required that denatured alcohol be dyed blue or purple with an aniline dye.*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 16, 2011)

how come the Polish gear is purple? looks pretty yummy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll have to tell my chick to start leaving me alone in the evenings I'm missing the party on my thread at night lol. Wait a minute!!! What did I say??? Tell my chick to leave me alone so I can shoot the shit with you guys haha?!?!?! Ah you guys are all great 

Made some real nice hash yesterday afternoon. I picked up a clean 5 gal bucket so that made 2 to work with...one to stir in and the other holding the bubble bags. I had a lot of trim but only ended up with 4 grams. Oh well it's 4 g of top grade bubble and the first run will be full melt. Still need to make some erl maybe later today.

Prolly be a good idea to ditch the denatured alchohol huh stoney buddy, I'm not sure if everclear is sold here but iso is only a couple of bucks a bottle in the grocery store


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2011)

I think wen u stir in one bucket u need to stir in the bucket with the bags cus when u pour it into the 2nd bucket ur pouring all the trichs back on top of the plant matter cuz itll be at the bottom of the 1st bucket after stiring.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 16, 2011)

mr west said:


> I think wen u stir in one bucket u need to stir in the bucket with the bags cus when u pour it into the 2nd bucket ur pouring all the trichs back on top of the plant matter cuz itll be at the bottom of the 1st bucket after stiring.


Hey westy. Right gotcha! I try and rinse it all pretty good too using the faucet. I could have stirred it longer but I'm always worried about lowering the quality when I stir to much. Got to find that happy medium lol


----------



## mr west (Nov 16, 2011)

maybe gumby is the way just sive off all the plant matter out the first bucket


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 16, 2011)

Don't use that Stoney! As mentioned it is poisonous and will impart chemicals. At walmart or walgreens/cvs you can get 91% or better for cheap ass (this is 91% pure iso and 9% water, nothing else). That denatured is the very best cleaner for bulbs, reflectors, electrical contacts, and reflective surfaces though!


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 16, 2011)

Just bongoed some C4CB, and now pulling on some coffee. Life is good. Ready for a busy day.

How you doin HC? Man, I'm about ready to buy you a camera, lol. Miss your pr0n, brother. 

Colo, you tell 'em! There are places on the net that'll send booze to any part of the world, you know. That's where I got my bottle of grain alcohol I used to make my erl. 

Gotta run. . . catch ya'll on the flip.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 16, 2011)

Hey brobo how ya doing man! But like cowboy says iso...available everywhere and even I can afford it. I hear ya man I'm about ready to buy myself one too haha...but if you want to ; !) Maybe after this weekends harvest I can

Hope the Boom Muthafuka is treating you well man have a good one. I think it's going to be a quiet one here today!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 16, 2011)

Man HC, I'm loving how this C4 Caseybands turning out. Heavy trichs. She's day 40 12/12. She started flowering pretty quick after. About a week. Again she started out in a bit of hot soil I think and she split into two main stalks. All she has for smell is a very mild earthy scent. I'm pretty sure I'm going to start revegging this girl when I'm done. Maybe that nice male will be in the 2 I'm waiting to pop up. She'll be getting a proper photo session when she's older. 

Is she telling you anything as far as pheno?


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 16, 2011)

ISO is cheap, and ubiquitous  true true. I guess I'm always thinking of ways to make shit organic? lol. . .

Duchie, your C4CB is looking sugary! Mine did the same thing as yours... It topped itself heh heh. Not before I was able to get 4 solid main colas in line while vegging, tho. The more, the merrier in my garden, lol. Have a good one guys. I'm off!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 16, 2011)

Out of the batch of seeds I ran then both C4's did it, the other was male, as well as both my Heri X Extremas.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 16, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> to late!!!!!!! it's got that golden glow!!!! fuck it, I put worse in my body. I've had anesthesia in the hospital a few times... they use denatured alc., acetone, freon, HF, sulfuric, and a long list of other NASTY chemicals to make that stuff. then they inject it into your blood stream!!!!
> 
> plus i ate hot dogs as a kid.... can't be any worse than those!!! hahahaha


It _could _be worse. Than hotdogs, or dr stuff EASILY.

That's like saying "I drink whiskey... "Raid" should be ok, yeah?" Not hatin just sayin

They were just making you inhale it.
Even inhaling chloroform is "safe", but smoking it or it's residue doesn't sound like a good idea.

I wouldn't try it, but I'll keep reading, and I guess eventually I'll find out if you tried it


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 16, 2011)

So is that guy dead???

No posts for a while...


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 16, 2011)

no, not dead..... just stoned and busy!!! what a shame for that hash!!!! that looked liked some good stuff to throw out!!!! oh well.... easy come, easy go!!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 16, 2011)

No I don't think stoney normally posts at this time of the day. Not sure but I think he has a real business that he has to take care of too.

Hey Dutchie how's it going! Nice pics man, the leaves look C4 all the way as well as all the frosting. The dark green looks like the kush side of things and the CB was a very frosty plant too. It's growing like the caseyband so between the way that the leaves look just like the C4 and the way that it is growing and with the dark green leaves I would say it's a combination of the two leaning on the C4 side


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 16, 2011)

hahahaha speak of the devil... here i am!!!! i posted just before you did HC!!! i did NOT smoke the hash.... i threw it out!!


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 16, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> no, not dead..... just stoned and busy!!! what a shame for that hash!!!! that looked liked some good stuff to throw out!!!! oh well.... easy come, easy go!!!!!


Sorry 

You should have saved it and tried to figure out what that other 10% was that was in there making it dangerous.

If it was acetone or something like that it could have evaporated too.

Maybe they don't always label though, you may have just preserved your life


----------



## duchieman (Nov 16, 2011)

Very cool, thanks HC. I've done some digging into the strains you have in her but nothing serious. All the different stories on all these strains it's hard to keep it all straight. The other day I was reading the Chem Dawg story for the third or fourth time. I did read some of the beginning of your thread and you were waiting for your Chimera order to come in, including your C4 if I recall so I looked a bit into him, and I think I recall some sort of Headband story, not sure if that's the one where one breeder robbed another, or maybe that's another story. Holy shit, what a gossip mill.  Like everything, lots and lots to learn. 

Cheers man

Stoney. Glad to hear you tossed that. No hard feelings I hope but with that I'd rather offend then not say something.


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 16, 2011)

Finshaggy said:


> Sorry
> 
> You should have saved it and tried to figure out what that other 10% was that was in there making it dangerous.
> 
> ...


I don't think that part of it can be evaporated... just not worth the risk IMO.



duchieman said:


> Very cool, thanks HC. I've done some digging into the strains you have in her but nothing serious. All the different stories on all these strains it's hard to keep it all straight. The other day I was reading the Chem Dawg story for the third or fourth time. I did read some of the beginning of your thread and you were waiting for your Chimera order to come in, including your C4 if I recall so I looked a bit into him, and I think I recall some sort of Headband story, not sure if that's the one where one breeder robbed another, or maybe that's another story. Holy shit, what a gossip mill.  Like everything, lots and lots to learn.
> 
> Cheers man
> 
> Stoney. Glad to hear you tossed that. No hard feelings I hope but with that I'd rather offend then not say something.


no man, no hard feelings!!! in fact, I truly appreciate the concern!!!

I hope ya get that C4 side of her!!!! HC felt that mine looked to be the C4 side also and mine looked identical to yours leaf shape wise. yours has a deeper darker green than mine, but that could be the lighting to... I smoked some more of my boom today, it is soooo freakin sticky i can't even break it up!! definitely a grinder job!!! I hope yours turns out this way!!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 16, 2011)

It is the Methyl/Ethyl parts, and since it's like pure spirits (paint thinner) and almost pure alcohol they put like benzine in there so bums won't drink it. 

**I am just thankful you let it go, despite the shame of it. There will more promptly 
I would have felt terrible if something were to have happened to you, although I agree there are plenty of toxins around! All the more reason to err on the side of caution.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 16, 2011)

No, I white balanced the camera before I shot it and the color is pretty close. All my garden is on a new fish diet that they seem to be loving it. She hasn't been fed in almost 3 weeks now and isn't showing any signs of wear at all. That might be the humick in my medium doing it's job though.


----------



## Finshaggy (Nov 16, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> I don't think that part of it can be evaporated... just not worth the risk IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Better safe than sorry, especially with that.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 16, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> It is the Methyl/Ethyl parts, and since it's like pure spirits (paint thinner) and almost pure alcohol they put like benzine in there so bums won't drink it.
> 
> **I am just thankful you let it go, despite the shame of it. There will more promptly
> I would have felt terrible if something were to have happened to you, although I agree there are plenty of toxins around! All the more reason to err on the side of caution.


All the more reason to give yourself a flush/cleanse once a year but that's another story for anothe time lol



duchieman said:


> No, I white balanced the camera before I shot it and the color is pretty close. All my garden is on a new fish diet that they seem to be loving it. She hasn't been fed in almost 3 weeks now and isn't showing any signs of wear at all. That might be the humick in my medium doing it's job though.


I have been using Nitrozime lately and that shit is like a growers wet dream. It's a seaweed based marine algea extract that can be used anytime and is real good as a foliar spray (I love spraying all of my plants on the porch with it, smells like walking into a baitshop mmm : ) I pretty much like to use it mostly as a mid-late blossom boost as it's way expensive but pays for itself real quick.


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm gonna have to look into that nitrozime. do ya just mix it with water? i could always use a little extra humidity in the winter... this might be a great way!

and man.... that flush doesn't sound like the flush we like!!! after having an intestine burst, I've had my share of flush's and things!!!


----------



## duchieman (Nov 16, 2011)

I use a product called Bio-Fish and it's an organic 3-1-2 and it's main ingredient is whole fish emulsion. The other product from that line I'm using, kind of like yours above, is a Kelp Boost 0-0-5 and is 100% kelp extract. Ingredients Ascophyllum Nodosum (kelp). I just use that at transplant before flower to aid the roots and maybe a half dose later on. In my coir I add Rock Phosphate for later in flower.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 16, 2011)

Not to much headstash in the cave right now. I had to give up a little of my own to make up an order the other day. What's left is a little Lush (good solid stone) a little Black Rose (the gooey potent pheno) and some P10. That ok there is a harvest coming up tomorrow and friday. I haven't talked much about the Grape Ape x Hashberry but it's a real nice plant (the pheno that I kept) and will be around for a while. I have two coming down this week thay are the indica grapey pheno. Real nice plant stucture with big dense buds that make a nice cola and the nodes are tight together everywhere that each branch is a chain of buds. Good heavy yeilder, nice flavor with good potency. Fits my bill lol. The two coming out are 2nd generation and there are a couple of clones vegging for cuttings. Another strain from cof that I'm excited about!

Smoking a bubbler of the Black Rose topped with some full melt. Getting just a little stucking foned . The potent br pheno has a great taste and the bubble has a fuel taste. Very nice says Borat!!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 16, 2011)

yesh mesh .. very nice ! 

i got about 3gram of headstash left then im cold turkey until about 3 weeks when my exo x dt is chopped , gonna be a long wait after that until i finish my scrog SLH , hoping i can get it dialled in though and pull enough to fill orders and leave me with a good amount of headstash .. only problem with this scroggin is the looooong veg time .. need to make sure i can fill orders but also havge enough headstash to last until next scrog !


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 16, 2011)

Howdy doody Highlander, there's been a bit un-wanted attention my way recently, but i got through more or less o.k and still got me beans 

Hope you shakin in in there cave man!

later's
cgg


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> yesh mesh .. very nice !
> 
> i got about 3gram of headstash left then im cold turkey until about 3 weeks when my exo x dt is chopped , gonna be a long wait after that until i finish my scrog SLH , hoping i can get it dialled in though and pull enough to fill orders and leave me with a good amount of headstash .. only problem with this scroggin is the looooong veg time .. need to make sure i can fill orders but also havge enough headstash to last until next scrog !


 i ran out yest mornin, i got a kennel cough dryin and i'm stoned off some "top of the light" bud lol which is how i dried it this morning. i'll be good in a day or two tho.


----------



## Psychild (Nov 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> yesh mesh .. very nice !
> 
> i got about 3gram of headstash left then im cold turkey until about 3 weeks when my exo x dt is chopped , gonna be a long wait after that until i finish my scrog SLH , hoping i can get it dialled in though and pull enough to fill orders and leave me with a good amount of headstash .. only problem with this scroggin is the looooong veg time .. need to make sure i can fill orders but also havge enough headstash to last until next scrog !


 I feel you on that one....I'm out till my girls are done. Probably another 6 weeks ><


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 17, 2011)

you still choppin today HC? sticky fingers? or is it a stinky fingers kinda day? hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 17, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> you still choppin today HC? sticky fingers? or is it a stinky fingers kinda day? hehe


Hey stoney I am! 

Had a couple of interuptions, had to go to my chicks house for a while this afternoon and then my son came over to shoot the shit lol. Sooo I really haven't gotten a whole lot done but I'm back at it with another lemon qleaner here in the trimming box in front of meand a cup of coffee and salad bowl. Same flavor as yesterday! Need to get at least one more done tonight and then six more tomorrow. That will be a busy day


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 17, 2011)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Howdy doody Highlander, there's been a bit un-wanted attention my way recently, but i got through more or less o.k and still got me beans
> 
> Hope you shakin in in there cave man!
> 
> ...


Shoot me a pm if ya want to let me know what happened. Hope your well man!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 19, 2011)

Hiya HC , hows the chopping going ? Was really honoured to see you over in my thread  
hope all is well and those scissors aint too sticky from all that work


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 19, 2011)

Well after a couple of days of trimming it's real nice to put my feet up on this sunny old porch and enjoy a bowl of Ubber Kush x Deep Blue  This morning is the first time that I have sampled any. It's nice smoke and has earned itself another run...I have a big clone that's been waiting to get potted up if I liked it. It has a strong minty smell in flower which comes through in the taste a little after 4 days drying and it's one that you can tell that it's taste will improve with a little cure. The buds are very fluffy but loaded with trics, yeild is light because of the fluffy buds but usually the first run of any strain is a little lighter. It's potency is earning itself another run as it's a strong sativa high (this bitch went 14 weeks but I can get it down to 12 or less by not upcanning halfway through flower lol) and I really like it. I have about a half oz of it for myself so I should have a good idea of what she's like after that!

Stil have a Lemon Qleaner to take down today, I saved the best looking one for me . Plus I'll keep some of the Grape Ape x Hashberry (compliments of cof along with the Ubber Kush x Deep Blue), it has a great taste and rock hard buds and a good solid indica high. Also keeping some if the indica Qleaner, she has one of the strongest taste of any of my strains! It's really nice and when I smoke some of it I'll try and get a handle on the taste. I'm like T lol, flavor descriptions are not my forte lol. It's a real real stinker and initially I did not care for the smell or taste, called it the cat piss pheno but either my sense of smell has changed or the flavor has morphed into something totally different. Still a stinker but it's real sweet like sickly sweet with a touch of skunk and the tastes always reminds me of berries. Potency is very strong and mostly indica.

The next run to come out is at 5 wks and consists of 5 Flojas, 3 Cheeseberry Haze (last run, very popular but throws out a lot of nanners) and 3 Artic Express and 1 Dog. Day 4 for the run that went in this week...5 BSB, 4 DOG and 2 Corleone Kush x Headband. And then there is the AF closet if anyone is interested lol...10 Caliband and 7 CB sog at 4 weeks 

Well definitely time for some more coffee and another bowl! Laters!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 19, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Hiya HC , hows the chopping going ? Was really honoured to see you over in my thread
> hope all is well and those scissors aint too sticky from all that work


Hey hey robbie! No I kept them nice and clean lol. And sharp! Gotta love scissor hash right  What's happenin in your neck of the woods


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 19, 2011)

great update HC!!! damn dude, you have been busy!!! sounds like you have a ton more to go!!!!! it's always great to hear when a bud tastes better the second time around!!! 

and by coffee, you meant juice right? hahahaha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 19, 2011)

Hey stoney how's it going buddy. It's been busy here but now I'm caught up and back on track. With the couple extra breeding projects and this that and the other thing it was looking like a jungle in there. Now there is some breathing room : !) The next few runs are growing so there is not much to do till the next harvest. A couple of weeks before the Calibands are done in the closet I'm going to germ a bunch of those seeds and put them straight into flower. Once they show sex, I'll weed out the males and pot up the females. I'll germ enough so I can pack them in there and when my keeper Caliband revegges and I'll start taking clones.

Update on the two newest strains in the cave...Whiteberry and Bubba Kush x Master Kush. They are a few weeks from seed, started with 3 fem WB seeds and had one mutant runt which got binned and two that are doing good. Started with 5 of the BK x MK seeds, one runt that wouldn't grow got binned and four that are doing good. Two different phenos, keeping my fingers crossed for girls kushes. All six seedlings have very tight nodes, the WBs are a quarter inch apart and the kushes are 3/8" apart. Great sign!


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 19, 2011)

that's cool you got some room for now... i have a little extra room in flowering myself to!! so calibands(i like the name to!) 12/12 from seed huh? let me guess... 20 of em right?

I have a super silver haze x early skunk from Aev ready for flower... i may put that in... My gorilla grape is a male dammit!!!! that sucks so bad!!!! I have to take care of that tonight. 

oh... check this one out..... I was smoking up a friend on some BMF and the shit is so freakin sticky, it covered my fingertips in seconds just from pulling off a couple leaves!! then i go to pull my bowl piece out of my bong, it sticks to my fingers and i fumble it onto my garage floor!!!!! needless to say i had to get out the crazy glue tonight!!!! i should have just rubbed some BMF on it and stuck it back together!! haha


----------



## Voidling (Nov 20, 2011)

I read the first page and got too jealous to continue, between all the strains and hav8ng an old house with secret rooms.

Came to see your opinion on the void, didn't know I'd have to look through 50+ pages and 100 other strains that make decision making that more difficult 

Look forward to going through this thread. I like what I've seen.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 20, 2011)

Voidling said:


> I read the first page and got too jealous to continue, between all the strains and hav8ng an old house with secret rooms.
> 
> Came to see your opinion on the void, didn't know I'd have to look through 50+ pages and 100 other strains that make decision making that more difficult
> 
> Look forward to going through this thread. I like what I've seen.


 Its worth going thru all the pages man, theres some quality info up in here Voidling


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 20, 2011)

need some advice on my scrog if any of you would be so kind  
Questions and updated pics in my journal , link in my sig


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 20, 2011)

Thats good you got some room man. i cleared out a little space today because after 5 days 3 out of the 4 calibands i put in flower showed sex. one of which being a male, and also being who i wanted to be the male or maybe it just looked male-ish? but i set up my breeding box trimmed him up real small, downsized his pot and put him in 12/12 under some cfls. gonna make some f2's. and i have 2 different pheno females as of now to choose from. i don't know which is better right now, ill probably hit both off. and if the last one is a fem too imma hit that one as well. hope you had a good one!


----------



## Voidling (Nov 21, 2011)

Good to know. I'm kind of between a rock and a hard place on what to order. Void is high on my list


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 21, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> that's cool you got some room for now... i have a little extra room in flowering myself to!! so calibands(i like the name to!) 12/12 from seed huh? let me guess... 20 of em right?
> 
> I have a super silver haze x early skunk from Aev ready for flower... i may put that in... My gorilla grape is a male dammit!!!! that sucks so bad!!!! I have to take care of that tonight.
> 
> oh... check this one out..... I was smoking up a friend on some BMF and the shit is so freakin sticky, it covered my fingertips in seconds just from pulling off a couple leaves!! then i go to pull my bowl piece out of my bong, it sticks to my fingers and i fumble it onto my garage floor!!!!! needless to say i had to get out the crazy glue tonight!!!! i should have just rubbed some BMF on it and stuck it back together!! haha


Ah shit man I was going to watch your Gorilla Grape grow up. That's high on my list of seeds to grow out. You must have a couple of more gg seeds to try? Twenty Calibands hahaha how did you know ; !) I'll have to germ 40 seeds though lol it will be nice when I can just start taking clones. 

That's a bit of a buzz kill to break your bowl man, interesting though how it happened lol. I need to drag my ass down to the headshop and get myself a new bowl for my bong too. Ya want me to pick you up one : ?) Have a good one brudder!



Voidling said:


> I read the first page and got too jealous to continue, between all the strains and hav8ng an old house with secret rooms.
> 
> Came to see your opinion on the void, didn't know I'd have to look through 50+ pages and 100 other strains that make decision making that more difficult
> 
> Look forward to going through this thread. I like what I've seen.


Be glad to give you some info Voidling. Lot's of phenos in subs gear, he likes likes to call it recessive lol. Seriously there were 4-6 phenos in each one of his strains that I have tried. I can think of 4 in the Void off the top of my head. Don has a thread called hmmm I forget but it might be The TGA Growers Club and I documented a lot of my stuff in there in the fall and winter of 09/10 so there should be some pics of that strain in there. All in all the Void was a good strain. Of the four phenos two were indica dom and kind of similiar, both good yeilders for tga gear and the smoke was good. There was 1 pheno that grew the same size but produced smaller rounder rock hard buds of excellent quality and yeild was lower. All of them had good smell and taste and decent potency if I remember correctly. The pheno that I kept was a little different, more of a hybrid. It stayed shorter than the others and produced giant solid calyxs and very green I remember with not a lot of frost. I nicknamed it Ugly and was not on the keeper list lol. After a few generations though she morphed into an insane tric producer and the green changed into a purple tint. She was a gem in the making and is now one of my top strains. She is completely done at 7.5 weeks and is an above average yeilder. Grapey gooey goodness! She earned the right to have her nicknamed dropped and she became Purple 10 (10 was her container number) and then shortened to P10.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thats good you got some room man. i cleared out a little space today because after 5 days 3 out of the 4 calibands i put in flower showed sex. one of which being a male, and also being who i wanted to be the male or maybe it just looked male-ish? but i set up my breeding box trimmed him up real small, downsized his pot and put him in 12/12 under some cfls. gonna make some f2's. and i have 2 different pheno females as of now to choose from. i don't know which is better right now, ill probably hit both off. and if the last one is a fem too imma hit that one as well. hope you had a good one!


Fingers are crossed for a third female. Yes much nicer now to have soom breathing room in there...back on track lol. There are 4 phenos of the Caliband....one is definitly not a keeper because she burns all the time and is a lower yeilder. There are one or two green phenos and one or two purple. All of them are real similiar. I have 10 at 4 weeks today and you can check mine out because,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I'm getting an early xmas present from an riuer here who is sending me his old camera! Kool friggen beans!! Also have all the pics from the last grow a couple of months ago in here somewhere.

Later man have a good one!



RobbieP said:


> need some advice on my scrog if any of you would be so kind
> Questions and updated pics in my journal , link in my sig


Ah too funny robbie! I always check my own thread out last and I was at yours earlier this morning and already hit you up with some advice lol. Your scrog is looking great man, awesome pics! Cheers mate, talk to ya.



Dizzle Frost said:


> Its worth going thru all the pages man, theres some quality info up in here Voidling


Ahaha santa your too kind


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 21, 2011)

third one is a fem. n she might be the burn't pheno. as she's burnt.


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 21, 2011)

hahah just had a hunch on those 20 calibands... i figured you would let your girl pick em out again to!!!!! hahaha

but no man, I don't have anymore GG beans,chris was kind enough to give me those two!!! one never sprouted and one was a male. it was an all or nothing deal... and i crapped out!!! oh well easy come, easy go!!! 

that bowl piece was a buzz kill!! but witha little crazy glue, it's working great!!! it broke at the bottom, so when it's in the bong you can't even see it. I'm gonna get one of those carbon fillable pieces for mine!!!! I've heard a lot of great things about them!!!! something else to waste more money on!!! 

peace!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 21, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> third one is a fem. n she might be the burn't pheno. as she's burnt.


I would put that one off to the side a little then, it responds a little better out of the direct light. Is she more pale than the other two? Mine was but greened up some when I put it off to the side. One out of five is the burnt crispy pheno. A couple of characteristics of the other phenotypes...there is a taller pheno and a shorter one, both look the same other than that. There is also a low yeilding tall pheno with the nodes a little further spread apart. I'm looking for the purple frosty pheno (Purple Rain : ?) and I think I remember it being one of the tall phenos. Also a tall green pheno too. Might be five in all even though they all look so similiar there are subtle differences.



stoneyluv said:


> hahah just had a hunch on those 20 calibands... i figured you would let your girl pick em out again to!!!!! hahaha
> 
> but no man, I don't have anymore GG beans,chris was kind enough to give me those two!!! one never sprouted and one was a male. it was an all or nothing deal... and i crapped out!!! oh well easy come, easy go!!!
> 
> ...


Shoot I had forgotten that she picked some of those out lol. I think she had too! Yeah bummer about the GG, who's on deck SSH scrog did you say?


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 21, 2011)

thanks for the replies on my thread man  its always appriciated !!

you got any pics of the chop chop ? 

replied to your question about screen size in my journal


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 21, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Shoot I had forgotten that she picked some of those out lol. I think she had too! Yeah bummer about the GG, who's on deck SSH scrog did you say?


yea, i think when you ran the AE she picked out 20 and you went 20/20 with em.... then when it was time for the calibands, you guys did the same thing... and again, you went 20/20!!! 

but yea, on deck i have a SSH x early skunk + trainwreck. the calibands are looking big and proud to, they aren't far behind!! along with the other AE i have!!! I'm still waiting on the first AE to show parts!!

plus, I'm germing some nirvana mystery seeds and master kush beans tonight!!! and i need to upcan a;most every plant in veg as soon as i finish this bong-o-dank!!!


----------



## Psychild (Nov 21, 2011)

Got some more pictures up for you HC.....nothing compared to Stoney's, but almost


----------



## Voidling (Nov 21, 2011)

Thanks HC. Is the pic from stoney in post 5023 from p10? You said the p10 was oked for commercial, where do you sell your seeds?

How were the indica dom ones for sleep and for pain relief?

I didn't see you mention a sativa dom one though I've heard there is one. So how was the hybrid looking one, couch lock or get up and move? Was it good for anti depression?

What I need is so over the place I don't think one strain will do it. Unfortunately that's all I can afford to get in the near future, at least of tga. I could get two of Nirvana or Mandela for what I can get of TGA or other big breeders. (10 packs that is)
I definitely need something for sleep and pain for night time. During daytime I need anti depression and pain relief and would be best if it fought couch lock. Tall order for a single strain I know, which is why I'm afraid I'll have to go with one of the other companies and get more targeted strains. Just really want to grow out void for my screen name. I chose it last year not knowing about the void or tga for that matter.

I've got a thread in tga's sub forum if you want more detail or pop in over there so I don't clutter your massive thread with my stuff
https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/488303-strain-recommendations.html

Thanks

How low of temps does p10 need to bring out the color?

That BB is gorgeous. I don't know what it's good for but it's so beautiful I wish I could grow it outdoors for decoration


----------



## Saerimmner (Nov 22, 2011)

Woop woop fairy finally arrived, and what a very generous fairy she is  will post a pic up after work tonight of my new additions, cant wait to move house and get cracking with these  And after seeing what was included in my ever so kindly gifted parcel I dont think im even gonna be interested in looking around for anything else for quite a while 

P.S. Also massive thanks to the kind gent that packed her bag for her an sent her on her way to me if ya ever need anything or if i can ever return the favour please hit me up


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 22, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> thanks for the replies on my thread man  its always appriciated !!
> 
> you got any pics of the chop chop ?
> 
> replied to your question about screen size in my journal


No problem bru ask any time : !) No pics of the chop chop, I've temperarily stopped taking pics. To frustrating to get a good shot with a cell lol. It's dried and gone now two or three wks till the next chop. Flojas will be next to come down along with some CBH and Artic Express





stoneyluv said:


> yea, i think when you ran the AE she picked out 20 and you went 20/20 with em.... then when it was time for the calibands, you guys did the same thing... and again, you went 20/20!!!
> 
> but yea, on deck i have a SSH x early skunk + trainwreck. the calibands are looking big and proud to, they aren't far behind!! along with the other AE i have!!! I'm still waiting on the first AE to show parts!!
> 
> plus, I'm germing some nirvana mystery seeds and master kush beans tonight!!! and i need to upcan a;most every plant in veg as soon as i finish this bong-o-dank!!!


Master Kush huh...thinking they might be from the same place my BK x MK came from, I have 4 that have been above ground for a couple of weeks. As far as the AE goes I think you have the same pheno as I do. I'll start taking pics again in a couple of weeks and we'll see. It has a nice smell and is frosty so the smoke should be pretty good but I don't like the plant structure of this pheno, it's to top heavy and takes up to much room for the yeild. Are both of yours the same phenotype?



Psychild said:


> Got some more pictures up for you HC.....nothing compared to Stoney's, but almost


Well what do expect when your gal is hounding you to go get cookies haha. I thought they were fine man stoneys getting the macros down real good and yours were some kiddie porn lol. What kind of cookies did you get ; ?)



Voidling said:


> Thanks HC. Is the pic from stoney in post 5023 from p10? You said the p10 was oked for commercial, where do you sell your seeds?
> 
> How were the indica dom ones for sleep and for pain relief?
> 
> ...


How much room do you have to work with ie how many plants can you run or are planning on running in search of the right strain and a keeper pheno?



Saerimmner said:


> Woop woop fairy finally arrived, and what a very generous fairy she is  will post a pic up after work tonight of my new additions, cant wait to move house and get cracking with these  And after seeing what was included in my ever so kindly gifted parcel I dont think im even gonna be interested in looking around for anything else for quite a while
> 
> P.S. Also massive thanks to the kind gent that packed her bag for her an sent her on her way to me if ya ever need anything or if i can ever return the favour please hit me up


Cheers mate


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Master Kush huh...thinking they might be from the same place my BK x MK came from, I have 4 that have been above ground for a couple of weeks. As far as the AE goes I think you have the same pheno as I do. I'll start taking pics again in a couple of weeks and we'll see. It has a nice smell and is frosty so the smoke should be pretty good but I don't like the plant structure of this pheno, it's to top heavy and takes up to much room for the yeild. Are both of yours the same phenotype?


yep, my MK's came from the same guy.... well in the middle anyway.... I'm pretty sure he told me all the MK, staright up or in cross' came from stoner barbie. 

and dude, I have two different pheno's of the AE..... only one of each but the other one is wide and short. in fact it's the widest plant i have in veg right now!!! I'll take a pic a little later an maybe you could lend your thoughts on it for me!!!

have a great afternoon bro!!!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 22, 2011)

Just doing my round's Highlander, Hoping to get everything back on track asap man. I saw the bsb x cb nug on the club 600, i think doobie bro or cof posted it and it looked soooooo dark purp, it was almost black !
I'll have mine up soon Brro.

Keep it rocking


----------



## Voidling (Nov 22, 2011)

My cab has a mother/clone section and a flower section and meant to be perpetual sog. I'm debating on what to use for pots, either 3" or 4". Kind of following Anti's grow on icm who uses MT38 mini tree pots which are 3 in wide and 8in deep and are square. My cabs are 30" tall
Mother/clone is 17"x20" foot print can hold up to 20 of the 4" and 30 of the 3". There is the possibility of splitting that cab in two with a shelf since nothing should get that tall.
The Flower side is 17"x28" so I'm looking at 37 of the 3" and 28 of the 4"

The lights are pl-l/2g11/t4biax lights running vertically. Plants are meant to be grown up to the full height of the cab rather than lst or topped to bush out. Currently have 8 55 watts for it.

I've got some room and willingness to go through selection. I want to even. It's just serious lack of funds. Haven't been able to work last several months and the job I did before that still hasn't payed me. Guy is so broke it's not even worth trying legal recourse. Problem is no paper trail on that job, was under the table so even in small claims I'd have problems. Then I'd have to file taxes, and they charge an insane amount on sub contractors. So this will be my birthday money going to seeds. I could get one pack of TGA or two packs of Nirvana or Mandala in order to cover my issues better.

Thank you much Highlander


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I would put that one off to the side a little then, it responds a little better out of the direct light. Is she more pale than the other two? Mine was but greened up some when I put it off to the side. One out of five is the burnt crispy pheno. A couple of characteristics of the other phenotypes...there is a taller pheno and a shorter one, both look the same other than that. There is also a low yeilding tall pheno with the nodes a little further spread apart. I'm looking for the purple frosty pheno (Purple Rain : ?) and I think I remember it being one of the tall phenos. Also a tall green pheno too. Might be five in all even though they all look so similiar there are subtle differences.


thx for the info.i'll trade u my left nut for that bubba x mk lol.. there is a company selling the same cross calling it mastadon kush it was on my list. i love all things bubba related. i decided not to use the bsbX male i had also.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 22, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> yep, my MK's came from the same guy.... well in the middle anyway.... I'm pretty sure he told me all the MK, staright up or in cross' came from stoner barbie.
> 
> and dude, I have two different pheno's of the AE..... only one of each but the other one is wide and short. in fact it's the widest plant i have in veg right now!!! I'll take a pic a little later an maybe you could lend your thoughts on it for me!!!
> 
> have a great afternoon bro!!!!


Hey no kidding, I always thought that barbie got them from aev. Guess I had it backwards lol. Yeah I don't know if anyone remembers but my C4 keeper is called the SB cut after her from when she was hanging out here : !)

I had 2 phenos also of the Ice x Caseyband and what was the better replication of the Ice was the pheno that I lost. Sounds great, post pics of them when you get a chance.



Cindyguygrower said:


> Just doing my round's Highlander, Hoping to get everything back on track asap man. I saw the bsb x cb nug on the club 600, i think doobie bro or cof posted it and it looked soooooo dark purp, it was almost black !
> I'll have mine up soon Brro.
> 
> Keep it rocking


Cinders! What up mate! 

It sounds like I'll have to go find this purple black nug that you speak lol. I'm sure you will be posting your own purple buds soon!

I'll keep it rocking if you keep it rocking lol cheers!



Voidling said:


> My cab has a mother/clone section and a flower section and meant to be perpetual sog. I'm debating on what to use for pots, either 3" or 4". Kind of following Anti's grow on icm who uses MT38 mini tree pots which are 3 in wide and 8in deep and are square. My cabs are 30" tall
> Mother/clone is 17"x20" foot print can hold up to 20 of the 4" and 30 of the 3". There is the possibility of splitting that cab in two with a shelf since nothing should get that tall.
> The Flower side is 17"x28" so I'm looking at 37 of the 3" and 28 of the 4"
> 
> ...


Just what I wanted to hear. I sent you a pm brother ; !)



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx for the info.i'll trade u my left nut for that bubba x mk lol.. there is a company selling the same cross calling it mastadon kush it was on my list. i love all things bubba related. i decided not to use the bsbX male i had also.


Talk to the man and see what he has. Actually I know what he has so you should definitly talk to him!


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 22, 2011)

I think these are the pics that cindyguy is refering to...




cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 22, 2011)

I figured cinders was talking about you cof. And I did see those pics last week but ya gotta love short term memory loss lol. Those are nice, do you have a smoke report of any sort of my gear over at the 600?


----------



## curious old fart (Nov 22, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I figured cinders was talking about you cof. And I did see those pics last week but ya gotta love short term memory loss lol. Those are nice, do you have a smoke report of any sort of my gear over at the 600?


Not that I'm aware of. It seems there are several in the latter stages of bloom. This girl has been curing about 3 weeks and seems to want a little more. Preliminary report is a sweet taste with a medium, head high. There's a green pheno late in bloom.


cof


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 22, 2011)

hey HC. here are the pics of my two arctic express', mutt and jeff!!!! they look nothing alike.... but bad news, the tall goofy one is a male!!! i just looked under him and he showed me his junk! fookin homo!!! so now it's up to the wide one to be a female till i crack more beans!! are these the two phenos you are seeing also?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 22, 2011)

Those look like the same two, top heavy is one and the other is much more branchy which is an Ice characteristic. Ice dom pheno has buds that where very similiar to my ice, low yeilder though fine for headstash and the quality of the smoke is an easy trade off though for lower yeild so it's definitely worth a couple of runs to see what she turns into. See positive thinking! Referring to it as a female already. The buds of the top heavy pheno are totally different, more dense more pistils real good tric production where the ice dom had crystally buds of calyxs and foxtails. Now to make it even more confusing for you lol....I took a good whiff of one of AE I have at 4 wks or so (they are all the top heavy pheno) and they smelled an awful awful lot like my old Ice cut! This is it's second run and it's plant structure doesn't fit into my style of growing so I have no cuttings of them. I do however have seeds of that strain for future experimentation 

....thinking you have a replacement all ready for that male thats getting binned if I know you though lol!


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 22, 2011)

That is such awesome news!!! i don't mind the low yield, you know me... quality over quantity!! thanks for the positive vibes of the "girl" going in later!!!!! she actually has that female growth about her... i swear ya can tell sometimes... ya know what i mean? just certain subtle hints that make them stand out!!! maybe I'll get another top heavy one on another seed.... I am sooooo curious about this pheno that you smelled and reminded you of the ice you have been searching for!!! keep us posted on that one!!!!!

and hell yea, you know i have more plants just begging to get flowered!!!! I have some in veg so long they are just spitting out hairs under 24 hrs of light!!!! i have a few horny ho's that are gonna get flipped tomorrow!!!

Thanks for laying all that out for me bro!!!!! I appreciate it!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey brosef, just dipping in for a bowl. . . missing your pr0n right now  Hope you have yourself a good turkey day.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 29, 2011)

Missing my pr0n too bobo buddy hope your move is going well

About time for a little update from the cave before my thread completely dies out.

Some new additions in veg right now are 2 feminised Whiteberry, 4 Bubba Kush x Master Kush and just recently germed 10 Cindy 99 seeds and now have 10 little seedlings that have popped up. Lots of other clones vegging waiting their turn, shitload of BSB and DOGS among a bunch of others. Started lsting the dogs a little more than I have been and it's looking real good, instead of 2 or 3 main colas I'm bushing them out some and getting 5 or 6 strong stalks going up...expecting a nice increase on yeild from 3/4 oz per plant/sq ft to one oz.

Next run is due to start coming down the middle of next week, can't wait lol, starting to get a little low in the weed dept guess I'll make some hash this week. should be a crop coming out each of the following two weeks after that. First one to come out next week will be 5 Flojas then 3 Cheeseberry Haze along with a mini 8 Calizhar sog and the last group out of that batch are 3 Artic Express (Ice x Caseyband) and 1 DOG. 

And just for shits and giggles...at two weeks in are 5 Black Sour Bubble, 4 Dog, 2 Corleone Kush x Headband and 1 Ubber Kush x Deep Blue

Time to finish this bongo of Lemon Qleaner and get some more shit done. Laters


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 29, 2011)

sweet update dude!!! lots of great flavors you going on!!! are the shits and giggles plants in the AF closet? 

what do your BSB's smell like? My bsb x CB just starting oozing out great smells... just like fresh roses!!!

those nirvana mystery sees never popped so I'm gonna jump on the P10 bandwagon and drop a few of those tonight!!! I never grew the lemon qleaner cross' either... maybe i'll drop a couple of those to!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Missing my pr0n too bobo buddy hope your move is going well
> 
> About time for a little update from the cave before my thread completely dies out.
> 
> ...


Looks like we're both tweaking things up a bit to get some extra weight. i'm 4 for 6 M:F on the calibands. they are doing great topped. i was unsure if i was going to move forward and make f2's or not now i'll just save the pollen(he's in the malebox flowering) until i harvest in 8 or so weeks. the p10 is chopped and drying doing smells so good and its so damn sticky cant wait til its dry n jarred. I was going for a more uniform grow but growing from seed as a perpetual is kinda convenient right now and i have a wide range of seeds in cups. ill update my journal one day soon with what i popped. been kinda lazy.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2011)

p10X before chop.




'


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey stoney what's going on.

No the shit and giggle plants are in the big budroom...I usually have a couple of dozen or more plants in there like around a dozen each run. This is what is in the AF closet...10 Calibands and 7 little Caseybands at day 37. They will done the week after xmas so it looks like a chop each week for the next four weeks. 

I would like to join you on the P10 cross bandwagon but I'm trying to go throught the seeds that I have been gifted first. The one that T just grew look real real nice stunning actually. Great genetics crossed with great genetics! Your right about the BSB with the floral smells, how far along are you with that?

I'll talk to ya buddy. My little girl is in the hospital right now...we are hoping it's only the flu. She has the symptons of meningitis and last month my sister almost died from spinal meningitis. She went to the er last night, fortunately the hospital is ony a few blocks away. They did some tests and sent her home. This afternoon she went back up there, was to weak to walk and had to be taken by ambulance. Her mom lives nearby and is with her and her boyfriend is too. Pops is just waiting to head up there soon


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 29, 2011)

my best of karma goes out to your daughter!!! I hope she feels better soon!!!!!!!! now get your ass over there and make her feel comfortable!!!

My bsb is about 4-5 weeks in flowering. I'll post a pic later on this afternoon!!! I get all kinds of oooohs and ahhhhhh's and head turns over on that other forum!!! you should come hang out there sometime!!!

now go take care of your baby girl!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey stoney what's going on.
> 
> No the shit and giggle plants are in the big budroom...I usually have a couple of dozen or more plants in there like around a dozen each run. This is what is in the AF closet...10 Calibands and 7 little Caseybands at day 37. They will done the week after xmas so it looks like a chop each week for the next four weeks.
> 
> ...


my best thoughts are with you and your family. smoking on some blackrose, its ok. nothing like the kush's im used to getting on with. but it is a ok indica.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 29, 2011)

So they have ruled out meningitis I think. They did the spinal tap last night when she went into the er and it took several tries. It's a big needle. The reason she can't walk is a combination of intense back pain from the tap and weakness from the flu. Doesn't look like they are going to admit her. She will either go back to her and her boyfriends little apt or go to moms house


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 29, 2011)

hope your daughter is ok bro , sending out good vibes  
Just spent the last few hours chopping oversized mothers and making new baby clones lol ... joy oh joy ! lmao


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 29, 2011)

My prayers are with you and your daughter man!


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 29, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> So they have ruled out meningitis I think. They did the spinal tap last night when she went into the er and it took several tries. It's a big needle. The reason she can't walk is a combination of intense back pain from the tap and weakness from the flu. Doesn't look like they are going to admit her. She will either go back to her and her boyfriends little apt or go to moms house


That's about the best bad news there can be..... keep her smiling and make her some good homemade turkey soup!!!


----------



## einsteinus (Nov 29, 2011)

Thats funny I was thinking more along the female line since they are girls more like a purple velvet sticky sweet pussy......but I guess some of us are more into the "male member mode" ..as a grower I always like to even thing female...plus donkeys ain't too smart!....


Highlanders cave said:


> haha I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Voidling (Nov 29, 2011)

I like the sound of ubber blue.

Sorry to hear you're having problems too. Best wishes.

You're lucky on the too many seeds problem.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 29, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> hope your daughter is ok bro , sending out good vibes
> Just spent the last few hours chopping oversized mothers and making new baby clones lol ... joy oh joy ! lmao


Hey Robbie I need to get over to your thread and see what's going on! That's cool your making clones, whose the mother?

Thanks for the good vibes, greatly appreciated



colocowboy said:


> My prayers are with you and your daughter man!


Thank you very much cowboy. She's the toughest kid I know. Broken bones from dirt biking, broken bones from 4 wheeling, too many other things to name, extremely high tolerance to pain and tough as nails. She's daddys little girl.



stoneyluv said:


> That's about the best bad news there can be..... keep her smiling and make her some good homemade turkey soup!!!


She has a lot of people that care about her stoney, thanks for the positive thoughts man! Yes wonderful news that meningitis was ruled out. It's called the college disease and not all that uncommon around here, we are in a college town...must be 5 of them a stones throw from each other. My sister is a teacher and she almost didn't make it when she had it last month. 

Chick just left so I'm chillaxen with some coffee and bong rips. Balmy night tonight haha 60 degrees out, been like this all month weird. Talk to ya stoney!




einsteinus said:


> Thats funny I was thinking more along the female line since they are girls more like a purple velvet sticky sweet pussy......but I guess some of us are more into the "male member mode" ..as a grower I always like to even thing female...plus donkeys ain't too smart!....


That's a great idea einsteinus! Sounds much better than donkey dicks lol. Should prolly come up with a different name for the young northerns we catch around here too.



Voidling said:


> I like the sound of ubber blue.
> 
> Sorry to hear you're having problems too. Best wishes.
> 
> You're lucky on the too many seeds problem.


Hey Voidling heard about your friend, that's awful man. And your arm too, good thing there was no artery severed. Heal fast buddy and don't forget about my offer.

Thanks for the wishes. Talk to ya man


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 29, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Looks like we're both tweaking things up a bit to get some extra weight. i'm 4 for 6 M:F on the calibands. they are doing great topped. i was unsure if i was going to move forward and make f2's or not now i'll just save the pollen(he's in the malebox flowering) until i harvest in 8 or so weeks. the p10 is chopped and drying doing smells so good and its so damn sticky cant wait til its dry n jarred. I was going for a more uniform grow but growing from seed as a perpetual is kinda convenient right now and i have a wide range of seeds in cups. ill update my journal one day soon with what i popped. been kinda lazy.


Did you end up with 4 males or 4 females? Do you know which phenos you have yet. Besides the burnt pheno there is also a low yeilding purple pheno that I would not move forward with but there is a high yeilding purple frosty purple strain that is a keeper and another high yeilding green pheno which the one I had last time had plenty of frost but I know that your high yeilding green pheno last time did not. Could be because I keep that light right on top of the canopy and everything frosts up like crazy under there. There might be two green phenos too. 

Fingers crossed for the Iced Grape pheno for you bro!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> my best thoughts are with you and your family. smoking on some blackrose, its ok. nothing like the kush's im used to getting on with. but it is a ok indica.


I agree 100% T that's why that strain did not stay around long. Of course I say that and don't I have a seeded BR all done just hanging out in the budroom. Going to pay it forward somewhere.

Thanks bunch for the thoughts man, very cool


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey there bud! Sorry to hear about your little girl. Man, that must make any parent scared outta their minds... I know I would be. Hell, something happens to my dog and I worry. I love that little guy.

Well, finally moved all the way into the new pad. My body hurts bad, and I'm tired as shyt. Gonna go burn some Cheese and call it a night. Hope all is well in HC Land....  my friend.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2011)

i got 4 females, 2 males. so far. and ive broken them up into 4 phenos by smells n shape. but they are all budding up nice. i have 2 burnt phenos which im sure are the same they are both shorter and burnt a lil. ill be paying close attention.


----------



## Voidling (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah I don't have a kid to relate but I'm with bobotronic with the dog thing. So much so I sacrifice myself as a chew toy. I've probably got 70% range of motion back. So healing pretty quick, thanks.



We actually dropped below freezing down here the other night.

HC I sent you a couple of pm's, let me know if you got them. Would love to talk. Nearly anytime is good though today I might make a trek to a hydro store for my bday. Might have to build me a second cab for my expirement and one for growing peppers


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 30, 2011)

Shoot man not very good odds getting two of the burnt phenos out of 4 females. I have been averaging one of those out of every five plants. Mine are at day 38 and are just starting to show color in the calyxs. Out of those 10, two of them are the burnt pheno and two are the low yeilding purple pheno so that leaves me with 6 Caliband to find a keeper and reveg. Not real happy with the 9 wk flower period though but maybe the clones will finish a little faster. I have 3 P10 mothers going that are just about ready to start cloning and those are done around 50-52 days with good yeild.

Got a few gal of water in the freezer getting ice cold and a block of ice to bust up. Can anyone guess what I'm going to be doing in a little while ; ?)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Shoot man not very good odds getting two of the burnt phenos out of 4 females. I have been averaging one of those out of every five plants. Mine are at day 38 and are just starting to show color in the calyxs. Out of those 10, two of them are the burnt pheno and two are the low yeilding purple pheno so that leaves me with 6 Caliband to find a keeper and reveg. Not real happy with the 9 wk flower period though but maybe the clones will finish a little faster. I have 3 P10 mothers going that are just about ready to start cloning and those are done around 50-52 days with good yeild.
> 
> Got a few gal of water in the freezer getting ice cold and a block of ice to bust up. Can anyone guess what I'm going to be doing in a little while ; ?)


lmfao, hell yea. man my p10 suprised the shit out of me finishing so fast. sexy monster. i got two oz's off her and that just from 3 weeks veg. and i smoked my first blunt of it this moring and my face is smiling. got em in paper bags now but ill probably jar em up thurs. i'll keep my male czar that i have. the other two males i have are of the lush f3's i had a labeled spcial 1 ans 2. i wanted them to ber the fems, but shit im fine with em being mals. my candidate for the fem is called Very special, or VS #1 vs #1 is still in veg. and the names names were referring to smell. And if i had to guess what your doing at nearly 10am would be, either a drinkin a cup of coffe n smokin a bowl. or b. choppin down some stinky tree's.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 30, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey there bud! Sorry to hear about your little girl. Man, that must make any parent scared outta their minds... I know I would be. Hell, something happens to my dog and I worry. I love that little guy.
> 
> Well, finally moved all the way into the new pad. My body hurts bad, and I'm tired as shyt. Gonna go burn some Cheese and call it a night. Hope all is well in HC Land....  my friend.


Apparently the side effects from the spinal tap are hell, she's doing a little better today thanks bobo! Looking like there is going to be somewhere to stealth out a grow in your new place? I remember the specifics that you had mentioned a couple of months ago about it.

Good luck with it all and keep it green my friend 



Voidling said:


> Yeah I don't have a kid to relate but I'm with bobotronic with the dog thing. So much so I sacrifice myself as a chew toy. I've probably got 70% range of motion back. So healing pretty quick, thanks.
> 
> We actually dropped below freezing down here the other night.
> 
> HC I sent you a couple of pm's, let me know if you got them. Would love to talk. Nearly anytime is good though today I might make a trek to a hydro store for my bday. Might have to build me a second cab for my expirement and one for growing peppers


Healing quick is always a good thing man lol and I hear you with the dog thing, I'm about as protective towards him as I am with my kids lol! Yuup lol this month of beautiful weather is coming to a close real quick, warm this morning below freezing by tonight and going to stay cold I think. That must have felt cold down where you are voidling haha everything is fuked up lately...most tornadoes ever this year polar ice caps melting shit like that. 

Happy birthday bro I'll take a bong rip in honor of it!


----------



## Voidling (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks

We had the worst heat and least rain down here this summer. Had a cold front or two blow quickly through in the fall but mostly 80 degree days. Its in the 40's now though.

Spinal taps are horrible from all I hear. I have too much spinal pain as it is, they'll have to sedate me hard if they even think of putting a spinal tap in me.

Cold makes my back really hurt. I wish I could make it in Hawaii some times.

I'd love to pull 1oz a plant in my setup. I might come close if that's only 3 week veg

My guess is hash making. Bubble bags or gravity method


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 30, 2011)

Not sure if it's going to work here... but thinking about renting a little spot that would work. Now just to find a little spot. 

Yeah man, spinal taps are gnarly. Gnarly enough to name a movie after!  Bad joke. Hope she's feeling better. I can't imagine "missing" while being on the receiving end. Holy worst pain in the world. Jeez.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lmfao, hell yea. man my p10 suprised the shit out of me finishing so fast. sexy monster. i got two oz's off her and that just from 3 weeks veg. and i smoked my first blunt of it this moring and my face is smiling. got em in paper bags now but ill probably jar em up thurs. i'll keep my male czar that i have. the other two males i have are of the lush f3's i had a labeled spcial 1 ans 2. i wanted them to ber the fems, but shit im fine with em being mals. my candidate for the fem is called Very special, or VS #1 vs #1 is still in veg. and the names names were referring to smell. And if i had to guess what your doing at nearly 10am would be, either a drinkin a cup of coffe n smokin a bowl. or b. choppin down some stinky tree's.


No chopping until next week but your definitly right about the coffee and bongs...getting into a good place before I make some hash. Had to take a little break and pack the fairies bags and send her on her way but now its time to drown some nice trim lol.

Hey there's no reason why a person cant use their headstash strain for commercial : !) If it is a quick finisher and nice yeilds like that I would run with it. Tell me you took cuttings of that P10 cross man lol.



Voidling said:


> Thanks
> 
> We had the worst heat and least rain down here this summer. Had a cold front or two blow quickly through in the fall but mostly 80 degree days. Its in the 40's now though.
> 
> ...


You will eventually and there is an absolute wealth of knowledge around here that peeps will usually share. But you are on the right track now bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 30, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Not sure if it's going to work here... but thinking about renting a little spot that would work. Now just to find a little spot.
> 
> Yeah man, spinal taps are gnarly. Gnarly enough to name a movie after!  Bad joke. Hope she's feeling better. I can't imagine "missing" while being on the receiving end. Holy worst pain in the world. Jeez.


Yeah she told me all about it this morning, it was pure hell. She is feeling better than yesterday thanks. 

Haha yes do it,,,,,a bobo cave! Talk to ya buddy!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 30, 2011)

Little bit-o-bubble for yon bubbler! 
Glad your little girl is on the mend and it's not as serious as it could have been. It sucks when your children have to suffer.......
hang in there asshole!
 puff, puff, pass.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2011)

Mny bad man, i fucked up. but i'm crossing fingers hoping i see her again. or hell even something better. wont happen again though. even though i hate cloning, i will have to do it soon enough.


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 30, 2011)

man, we must be on the same hash schedule bro!!! hahaha i just made some last night to!!!!

by best still goes out to your baby girl!!! hope she is feeling better today!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 30, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Little bit-o-bubble for yon bubbler!
> Glad your little girl is on the mend and it's not as serious as it could have been. It sucks when your children have to suffer.......
> hang in there asshole!
> puff, puff, pass.....


She is on the mend cowboy. Sleeping comfortably at moms today hoping she continues to improve every day.

Taking a break in between runs of hash to lick the frosting bowl lol. Bottom of the trim box always has a layer of kief and that I kept dry and is in my bubbler now hehe. 

Puff puff pass>>>>



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Mny bad man, i fucked up. but i'm crossing fingers hoping i see her again. or hell even something better. wont happen again though. even though i hate cloning, i will have to do it soon enough.


How does 2 oz compare with your usual yeild. That's a real nice haul off that girl man for sure! I counted up my P10 x CB seeds a little while ago...16 left. Should be plenty to find a keeper cut or two. I don't give my clones direct light anymore just a bit of a warm tray but I haven't really seen any difference in the length of time they take to root with just ambient lighting and it's a lot easier to just put the tray off to the side somewhere and add a little water every couple of days. My tray is about 14" x 24" and holds 90 cuttings.



stoneyluv said:


> man, we must be on the same hash schedule bro!!! hahaha i just made some last night to!!!!
> 
> by best still goes out to your baby girl!!! hope she is feeling better today!!!!


Thanks stoney! You be smoking any yet lol? I'm usually hitting mine the next day, it really only takes a few days to cure.

Just pulled a good 3 g of nice light colored bubble out of the 73 bag in the first run. Going to smoke some kief and run it all again : !)


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 30, 2011)

no, not yet. it's still a little wet yet... not a bad pull from just one week of trim. this is mostly BMF and QQ....


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 30, 2011)

Ewwwww,


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2011)

i have my dome which is all cracked up inside of my veg closet off in the corner. my last 4 male clones just rooted. im gonna buy a new dome asap though.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 30, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Ewwwww,


Stoney did your cat puke that up and your pulling our leg hehe whoops can't be an asshole to my bros haha. You know I'm playing with ya . Ever seen subcools tutorial on full melt bubble hash? Mine might not be quite full melt but should be close! Anyways I have about 6 grams from the 73 bag of it from two runs and it looks just like the pics in his tutorial! Both runs came out a nice light color. I'm thinking that you must have bubble bags on your list for santa : ?)

Kool beans though I'll be smoking hash with you this week! 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i have my dome which is all cracked up inside of my veg closet off in the corner. my last 4 male clones just rooted. im gonna buy a new dome asap though.


There are several P10 grows starting up, let's see if that pheno pops up again. How big of a pot was she in and she must of had a lot of light to pull that much weight. Sweet spot in the garden?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 30, 2011)

happy Wedsnday Assholes


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 30, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> happy Wedsnday Assholes


I think the chick in your avy is having her period


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2011)

it was a 3 gallon, ill say she was around 6 inches when i threw her in. only under the 600.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 30, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> it was a 3 gallon, ill say she was around 6 inches when i threw her in. only under the 600.


That would be the Caseyband vigor, the P10 barely doubles in size in flower. Sounds like they complimented each other nicely


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I think the chick in your avy is having her period


Every time at look at it now I'm practicaly rolling on the floor. Crack myself up lol


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Every time at look at it now I'm practicaly rolling on the floor. Crack myself up lol


joker ... made me laugh though and now i keep thinking the same .. damn you man ... lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Stoney did your cat puke that up and your pulling our leg hehe whoops can't be an asshole to my bros haha. You know I'm playing with ya . Ever seen subcools tutorial on full melt bubble hash? Mine might not be quite full melt but should be close! Anyways I have about 6 grams from the 73 bag of it from two runs and it looks just like the pics in his tutorial! Both runs came out a nice light color. I'm thinking that you must have bubble bags on your list for santa : ?)
> 
> Kool beans though I'll be smoking hash with you this week!


hahahaa yea, it looks pretty nasty!! I've never used bubble bags before. I have a hard time justifying to spend $100 on some mesh screens!!! but yea, I've watched subby's video as well as a few others. I'd really like to try it some time. I'm sure I'll break down one day and spend the money, but for now it's nasty kitchen ware hash for me!!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Nov 30, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> hahahaa yea, it looks pretty nasty!! I've never used bubble bags before. I have a hard time justifying to spend $100 on some mesh screens!!! but yea, I've watched subby's video as well as a few others. I'd really like to try it some time. I'm sure I'll break down one day and spend the money, but for now it's nasty kitchen ware hash for me!!!!


 lol first time i ever used bubble bags i had the numbers in wrong, so my hash ws all fucked up..felt liek a major asshole that night lol


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Robbie I need to get over to your thread and see what's going on! That's cool your making clones, whose the mother?
> 
> Thanks for the good vibes, greatly appreciated



just stuck some update pics on my thread is your not busy  i was gonna switch her last weekend but held off until last night  
How does she look to you ? im thinking im just going to leave her to grow upwards now until maybe sunday then pull her back down and outwards. 
Some people are telling me i should veg until screen is full then flip others are saying you fill the screen up 70%ish then fill screen with the rest of the stretch .... confused haha 

How does she look ? 2.5 weeks true veg (3.5 weeks but first week it did nothing as in transplant shock and nute shock!) 
Each square on that screen is 1.5inch 

View attachment 1912853View attachment 1912856


Mothers that got the clone treatment where all my clone only strains lol , the mothers have got too big so had to take some clones and chop em down to size  Psycosis, livers, Exodus Cheese , Blue Cheese (Ronni biggs pheno) , SLH (las mutant pheno) ... . then got a bubble bomb and cheesy armageddon in the veg cab aswell


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 30, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> joker ... made me laugh though and now i keep thinking the same .. damn you man ... lol


I know I can't look at her without thinking that. Probably everybody wil now lol



stoneyluv said:


> hahahaa yea, it looks pretty nasty!! I've never used bubble bags before. I have a hard time justifying to spend $100 on some mesh screens!!! but yea, I've watched subby's video as well as a few others. I'd really like to try it some time. I'm sure I'll break down one day and spend the money, but for now it's nasty kitchen ware hash for me!!!!


Last time I looked they were running 40 - 60 for bags on ebay, check it out. 



Dizzle Frost said:


> lol first time i ever used bubble bags i had the numbers in wrong, so my hash ws all fucked up..felt liek a major asshole that night lol


Just like an asshole would haha ; !)

Robbie this looks perfect, your stretch will fill the rest of the screen in easily. It will start taking off soon, most of the bud sites that you will be harvesting have not even started growing yet!


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 30, 2011)

all i see is the red dot to!!! she's kinda standing there like she is trying to hold it in!!! hahahaha a little lava action if she bent over!!!!!! hahahahahahaha

i was just snooping for bubble bags.... i found these on amazon... http://www.amazon.com/Earth-Worth-Gallon-Extract-Essential/dp/B005UNJVW0/ref=sr_1_6?ie=UTF8&qid=1322686739&sr=8-6

i figured 8 bags had to be better than five... has anyone ever heard anything bad about Earth Worth?

they don't mention a pressing screen.... how important is it? can i use something else i have laying around?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 30, 2011)

You don't need the pressing screen, I have one but do not use it. I don't like to compress the trics at all not even a little, I figure they have been through enough on their journey to get to were their at, they don't need anymore abuse and ruptured tric heads. Let it dry on a paper towel and that wicks the moisture out. 

I would snag that set of bags stoney, you don't need all eight but they have the money sizes that you do want like the 90, 70 and 45. Good luck!


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 30, 2011)

im gonna invest in some bubble bags , i normally do the gumby style but it takes forever , ive got about 2oz of dry trim and popcorn buds waiting to go


----------



## stoneyluv (Nov 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> You don't need the pressing screen, I have one but do not use it. I don't like to compress the trics at all not even a little, I figure they have been through enough on their journey to get to were their at, they don't need anymore abuse and ruptured tric heads. Let it dry on a paper towel and that wicks the moisture out.
> 
> I would snag that set of bags stoney, you don't need all eight but they have the money sizes that you do want like the 90, 70 and 45. Good luck!


cool!! that's what i thought about the pressing screen. plus i have a keif press, so if i really wanted a dried out hard chunk i could use that!! hahaha

i figured the extra odd sized bags wouldn't get used often, but then i thought maybe they would make great back ups for anything that would happen to the "money sized bags" as you call them!!!

what is your opinion on 5 gal vs. 1 gallon size? I'm small time, so i may not have enough to utilize a 5 gallon bucket.... then again it is easier to handle a 5 gallon bucket than it is a one, as far as holding still and not spilling ice and things like that... plus it might be easier to churn up in a 5 gallon and nobody says i have to fill it all the way up....hahahaha I guess i just answered all my concerns!!! 5 gallon it is!!! I'll probably order them up tonight, i just need to check with congress (G/F) first before i spend the loot! yea yea... I'm whipped!! hahaha


----------



## RobbieP (Nov 30, 2011)

any of you cave dwellers used joey weeds version of the cinderella99 ?? i have been gifted a few seeds, i know a few of you lot are/have grown the strain just wondered which breeders version it was ... cant find alot of info on the joey weeds version


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 30, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> im gonna invest in some bubble bags , i normally do the gumby style but it takes forever , ive got about 2oz of dry trim and popcorn buds waiting to go


I have had mine for a year now, real good investment man you caqn't go wrong.



stoneyluv said:


> cool!! that's what i thought about the pressing screen. plus i have a keif press, so if i really wanted a dried out hard chunk i could use that!! hahaha
> 
> i figured the extra odd sized bags wouldn't get used often, but then i thought maybe they would make great back ups for anything that would happen to the "money sized bags" as you call them!!!
> 
> what is your opinion on 5 gal vs. 1 gallon size? I'm small time, so i may not have enough to utilize a 5 gallon bucket.... then again it is easier to handle a 5 gallon bucket than it is a one, as far as holding still and not spilling ice and things like that... plus it might be easier to churn up in a 5 gallon and nobody says i have to fill it all the way up....hahahaha I guess i just answered all my concerns!!! 5 gallon it is!!! I'll probably order them up tonight, i just need to check with congress (G/F) first before i spend the loot! yea yea... I'm whipped!! hahaha


I use my 220 and my 160 bags as work bags and the 73 micron I have would be my money bag. I don't have the 90 or 45, next one down is the 20...gets a little sludgy at that point but if I had my choice it would be the 90 and 40



RobbieP said:


> any of you cave dwellers used joey weeds version of the cinderella99 ?? i have been gifted a few seeds, i know a few of you lot are/have grown the strain just wondered which breeders version it was ... cant find alot of info on the joey weeds version


I don't think too many people are growing that strain robbie and I can't answer your question but someone else here might be able to.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 30, 2011)

Time to go out and get my chick. We have started playing games lately to try and keep our brains a bit more active haha I think tonight it's scrabble. Last night she won at something called Boggle lol.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 1, 2011)

I suck at spelling so those games I suck at. Give me chess and Othello.


I remember reading about Joey weeds c99 last year and wanting it. Supposed to be good for lollipoping. That's all I know about it.

I've seen a thread on gravity method on another forum that came out with some beautiful hash without bags. It's what I'll end up trying when I get to that point.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 1, 2011)

I hear those JW beans are scarce and getting more so. I would love get my hands on some c99 but it has been almost a year now and the horizon on them is just as it was. Well, them's the breaks though eh. It's supposed to be tasty, fast, and an up sativa flight I am sure you will love it. The only complaint I have ever heard is it has some strong paranoia. 
Good luck, and enjoy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 1, 2011)

The fairy was very generous with the C99 seeds...prolly more than I can use  I have 10 that have been above ground for a few days, I think I'm going to flip them real soon and see what I have to work with


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 1, 2011)

Damnit, you need a camera bro!


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 1, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> I hear those JW beans are scarce and getting more so. I would love get my hands on some c99 but it has been almost a year now and the horizon on them is just as it was. Well, them's the breaks though eh. It's supposed to be tasty, fast, and an up sativa flight I am sure you will love it. The only complaint I have ever heard is it has some strong paranoia.
> Good luck, and enjoy


once there grown out and i get a good male , ill sort you some mate


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 1, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> I hear those JW beans are scarce and getting more so. I would love get my hands on some c99 but it has been almost a year now and the horizon on them is just as it was. Well, them's the breaks though eh. It's supposed to be tasty, fast, and an up sativa flight I am sure you will love it. The only complaint I have ever heard is it has some strong paranoia.
> Good luck, and enjoy


 It does pack a lil paranoia , its deff and asshole type of strain lol....pm me asshole



colocowboy said:


> Damnit, you need a camera bro!


 HAha this fucking asshole jus went to the PO today to send it LOL i been one lazy motherfucking asshole last week and some.


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 1, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> It does pack a lil paranoia , its deff and asshole type of strain lol....pm me asshole
> 
> HAha this fucking asshole jus went to the PO today to send it LOL i been one lazy motherfucking asshole last week and some.


Your a deffo asshole dizzle  
Any of you lot into TNA wrestling ??


----------



## duchieman (Dec 1, 2011)

I think this room needs a little color so I'll just park these here, if you don't mind. 


C4 Caseyband day 55 12/12. I think the rest will come down this weekend.
View attachment 1913893

View attachment 1913894

View attachment 1913891

How's things HC? Good I hope. Nice gear you have here.


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 1, 2011)

look great duchieman


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 1, 2011)

Damn dude!!!! i had to bump this one!!! VERY sexy!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2011)

damn that shit so frosty it looks like mold.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice job, Highlander...been checking out the thread for a while now. +rep


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey thanks snafu thanks for the kind words man! Been a little slow around here but things should pick up, stop back anytime.

How's it going Dutchieman. Too funny I just saw these a few minutes ago over at the 600 lol! Worth a second look though for sure, I'm real glad it came out good for you and real glad to see a strain that I create in peoples gardens!! Those will be the type of bud that when you break them up they will be sitting in a pile of their own trics.

Thanks a bunch for posting those duchie buddy, fantastic pics!


I made chicken soup this morning and brought it up to my daughter (she lives a few towns away). She is still suffering real bad from the leakage caused by the spinal tap with a migraine from the excess fluid along with having the flu. Plus she has finals in 2 weeks my poor little baby.

Just sitting down and firing up some bong rips of hash and cups of coffee....love it when it's so pure it taste like fuel : !) the hash not the coffee lol


----------



## Voidling (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm not a fan of coffee, even less when it tastes like terpentine. Never knew how my buddies went through so much of it.

Finals is too much stress alone. I took my sat while high on tylenol 3 and still in lots of pain. I think the opiates help with test taking.

What strain has all that red? Hadn't seen any like that.


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey thanks snafu thanks for the kind words man! Been a little slow around here but things should pick up, stop back anytime.
> 
> How's it going Dutchieman. Too funny I just saw these a few minutes ago over at the 600 lol! Worth a second look though for sure, I'm real glad it came out good for you and real glad to see a strain that I create in peoples gardens!! Those will be the type of bud that when you break them up they will be sitting in a pile of their own trics.
> 
> ...


that is so awesome you made your kid soup bro!!! hope she could enjoy it!!!

I'm bongin on my cat puke hash right now to!!!! hahahahaha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 1, 2011)

What happenin Voidling....that strain is called Boom Muthafucka (C4 x Caseyband). The CB is a casey jones x headband. Pretty sure the fairy packed some of those up too in her bag before she took off.


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 1, 2011)

BOOM MUTHAFUCKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhh that's some good shit right there!!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 1, 2011)

My cats puke from time to time and I never had the urge to toke it, that greasy green turd you posted was definitely toke worthy 

jeez what an asshole


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 1, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> that is so awesome you made your kid soup bro!!! hope she could enjoy it!!!
> 
> I'm bongin on my cat puke hash right now to!!!! hahahahaha


Cat puke hash ahaha alright!! I'll bet it looks much better now. 

I think the soup will help, she has eaten nothing for a couple of days


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 1, 2011)

you're gonna laugh your ass off on this one......... yea, now it looks like it came out the other end of the cat!!!!! hahahahahaha still gets me cross eyed though!!!!







hope i made ya smile!!! had to post it!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 1, 2011)

You always got me smiling stoney, your a cool motherfucker.... for an asshole


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 1, 2011)

now ya got me smiling!!! speaking of that, dude, your avatar cracks me up every time!!!! it's what i wanna do to the guy that own the hydro shop near me!!!!! hahaha


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 1, 2011)

WTF is that? blue crack? this asshole wants some!


----------



## Psychild (Dec 1, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> BOOM MUTHAFUCKA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ahhhhh that's some good shit right there!!!!


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 1, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> WTF is that? blue crack? this asshole wants some!


i saw that part to???? must have been a blue led from my PC reflecting or something.... I ordered those bubble bags last night!!!! I didn't want to pay for shipping so i have to wait till next week to get them!!! so i hope my hash attempts get better!!!!! I'm gonna try to make some of that ice wax that matt rize is the master of!!!



Psychild said:


>


hahaha that's how i say it to..... BOOOOOOM!!! muthafucka!!!


----------



## Voidling (Dec 1, 2011)

That's not good on lack of eating. Need nutrition to heal. Good thing you got soup in her.

Well that thing is gorgeous. Should be getting cab work tomorrow. My plants ticked me off so I gave them no light today. Will probably shorten light to 11 hours,going to force those things to show sex.

What is ice wax?

I'm thinking I need a cat.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 1, 2011)

Exactly man and she doesn't eat enough as it is so yeah the soup should help her a little bit. Prolly a lot!

A cat is a great idea...get a male and if possible an orange tabby. My little kitty is no longer little, I feed them the top shelf canned patte and man are they all looking good. He is so soft you would not believe it with a heavy coat and all muscle. He is very affectionate and follows me around all day like a little puppy and won't let the other two cats near me lol

Much nicer stoney much nicer and yes it did crack me up lol. I'm glad you got the bags, when the time comes I'll give you a hint or two to keep any plant matter out of your hash. I hate that, I ruins that wonderful taste.

Half hour before Weed Wars (Weed Kings is a great idea) man ya trimming up your AK tonight? 

Man am I stucking foned haha!!!


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 1, 2011)

yep, I'm still chopping!! I'm replacing her with that wide ice x CB... she(I hope) got much bigger in the last week and is more than ready for flower!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 1, 2011)

The next run goes in the budroom tomorrow even though the run that is almost ready is not due to come out until later next week, the new ones will just be off to the side and be slowly moved under the light in the next few days as the run that's coming out gets moved back away from the light the last few days. One nice aspect of having a backlog of clones waiting in line for their turn is that they have gotten bigger than when I normally flip, about half again as big. They are usually around 15" tall when the get flower, these must be close to 2 ft lol. Going in is.......2 C4, 2 BB, 2 Lush, 1 DOG and 1 LCC


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 1, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> yep, I'm still chopping!! I'm replacing her with that wide ice x CB... she(I hope) got much bigger in the last week and is more than ready for flower!!!


I have 3 of those coming up on six weeks, I'll take pics and show you what they look like as soon as that asshole's camera gets here! They smell dank as shit and the buds are going to be big and solid.

My chicks going to be here any minute I'll see if she will watch weed wars with me lol


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 1, 2011)

Make sure to get that little bastard neutered though if you do get a cat, so it doesn't go around marking everything. I got a gray tabby (would have preferred an orange one) but he is cool follows me too except into my room and office, the no hair zones. He always wants to come in, but waits at the door for me to come back out. It's bad enough that they paste the rest of the house with their fuzz I have to have some areas that are somewhat sheltered. Like an asshole would do to his cat, lol

Stoney, your just using a kitchen sieve right now no?! The bags will give you the almighty bubble (yumm), but also will improve your erl making. Your stoked!


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 1, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I have 3 of those coming up on six weeks, I'll take pics and show you what they look like as soon as that asshole's camera gets here! They smell dank as shit and the buds are going to be big and solid.
> 
> My chicks going to be here any minute I'll see if she will watch weed wars with me lol


cool man, i'd like to see a pic of the pheno i have for sure!!!!! I was watching the nfl game but it's half time now... just in time to check out this weed wars!



colocowboy said:


> Make sure to get that little bastard neutered though if you do get a cat, so it doesn't go around marking everything. I got a gray tabby (would have preferred an orange one) but he is cool follows me too except into my room and office, the no hair zones. He always wants to come in, but waits at the door for me to come back out. It's bad enough that they paste the rest of the house with their fuzz I have to have some areas that are somewhat sheltered. Like an asshole would do to his cat, lol
> 
> Stoney, your just using a kitchen sieve right now no?! The bags will give you the almighty bubble (yumm), but also will improve your erl making. Your stoked!


yea bro, just a mason jar, kitchen sieve, and rum! so yea, I'm totally stoked to make some real hash for the first time!!!!!


----------



## Voidling (Dec 1, 2011)

Ha I was referring to the hash. Pretty sure either dog would hurt a cat. One likes catching squirrels.

I have rabbit ears so no weed wars for me. Read about it in another forum, if allegations are true it's pure mobster how things are being ran out there


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 1, 2011)

So far it's all about harborside which is as legit as it gets.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 2, 2011)

I love Harborside. Got tons of clones there over the years, and the odd bag. Good folk should not be s c r e w e d. 

There were a ton of posts I wanted to like, but couldn't muster up the effort on this iPhone, as it resets to the top of the page after you "like" something, and that is heresy for me. At least right now. G'nite


----------



## Voidling (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm on an android phone but feel your pain.

I said accusations and was on a forum with no articles backing it. Wont go into it here. How was the show? Not sure using the word wars was the best way to go.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2011)

It was alright, seemed like the next episode will have nothing to do with the tax shit so maybe the get into more interesting stuff. idk if its only about harborside or they will talk about other places.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 2, 2011)

I thought it would be a little more like Moonshine Wars or underground ops. I could care less about Harborsides tax issues.

Great looking cat Cowboy, what's his name.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 2, 2011)

His name is Homie, like "whats up homie" 
He is a fat ass lol, son of a bitch was getting down from his cat tree this morning and stopped at the couch to puke the food he wolfed down too fast. He got in trouble and was sulking.... hahahahhahahah
fucking cats...... stay off the couch.... lol
He weighs a solid 20 lbs.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 2, 2011)

lol, i got a homeboy named homie. Locked up for murder right now though


----------



## Voidling (Dec 2, 2011)

Throw a pot of catnip in your tent next go around 

I have catnip seeds on my countert


----------



## duchieman (Dec 2, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> How's it going Dutchieman. Too funny I just saw these a few minutes ago over at the 600 lol! Worth a second look though for sure, I'm real glad it came out good for you and real glad to see a strain that I create in peoples gardens!! Those will be the type of bud that when you break them up they will be sitting in a pile of their own trics.
> 
> Thanks a bunch for posting those duchie buddy, fantastic pics!


Yeah, I posted them there and thought a couple needed to be up on your board here. I know what you mean about that type of strain and have no doubt what you say. I found that she had some nanners and very early and tiny seeds forming on that lower bud there but I'm pretty certain it was environment that caused it. To me that don't matter anyway as it's all personal. Fact of the matter is that the damned thing was so frosty, and I guess I didn't look close enough, that I didn't notice the purple until last week. Don't know if I should have admitted that. lol Anyway, she's chopped down, trimmed up into nice tight, solid nuggets and drying away. I have one nice bud I threw into a jar of really dry bud so they can help each other out. Calizahr and BSB Caseys coming up next so I'll keep you up on them.

Cheers HC


----------



## Voidling (Dec 2, 2011)

The forum isn't giving me the like button on posts anymore. 

Can't wait to see your next bud


----------



## duchieman (Dec 2, 2011)

Very soon Voidling, very soon.  Thank you

Sometimes if you post at the same time as someone else that happens. Just refresh the page in your browser.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 2, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> His name is Homie, like "whats up homie"
> He is a fat ass lol, son of a bitch was getting down from his cat tree this morning and stopped at the couch to puke the food he wolfed down too fast. He got in trouble and was sulking.... hahahahhahahah
> fucking cats...... stay off the couch.... lol
> He weighs a solid 20 lbs.


lmfao thats funny as hell..cats as assholes supreme!


----------



## Voidling (Dec 3, 2011)

Some reason my phone no longer shows like but my pc does

My only camera is on a 3year old phone so no one expect quality pics from me


----------



## Psychild (Dec 3, 2011)

Voidling said:


> Some reason my phone no longer shows like but my pc does
> 
> My only camera is on a 3year old phone so no one expect quality pics from me


My phone does the same thing...try pressing the imaginary like button...if I press it once like shows up, then i can use it....basically I just double tap where the like button usually is.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 3, 2011)

It worked, thanks for the tip.

No Santa, fairy or birthday card today. Even overnight packages take 2-3 days to get here

I'm waiting on a package for two weeks from a town an hour away. I've seen tracking on instate packages travel way out of the way before. I want to say I remember it going out of state


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey HC!!! hope all is well in the cave!!!!! just wanted to thank ya for the positive female vibes on my ice x CB..... she's a girl!!!! she must have been super horny cuz she shown hairs in two days!!!! I'm a happy grower today!!! 

have a good one bro, hope your chillin and bubblin!!!!! 

another great sunday and football and food!!!! just made up some good chili in crock pot to slow cook all day long!!!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 4, 2011)

Man you assholes always talking about chili... the other day I made chile.... not the same 
That's the last straw man, I am going to make some chili today! In honor of you great assholes over there!
Good luck with the dolphins today! I can't believe they are favored, it's absurd. OOOooohhhh, they won 3 whole games they are set to take the division..... the establishment is on crack.... lol
Whats good HC? hows tricks maynard!
Hope your little girl is feeling better, shit... hope your feeling better! 
puff, puff, pass......


----------



## Voidling (Dec 4, 2011)

Now I want chili. Dont have the ingredients and not about to go to the store again. Guess I'm out of luck.

Football is not my thing so probably nothing on tv I care to watch.

We're finally getting rain down here which is wonderful, but I'm not about to go work out in it when I don't have to.

Hoping plants are showing sex at lights on though I doubt it. Thinking not enough light.


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 4, 2011)

I suspect an elevated level of methane gas in the sky today!!! hahahahahaha that's awesome you're making some to cowboy!!!! 

miami is the favorite?!?!!? what are they smokin?????? I know I'm smoking..... wait for it............. BOOM!!!!!! muthufucka!!!!!

I just saw tebow warming up. he threw two balls at once crossing arms, and completed them!!!!!!!! the guy just has magic in his veins!!!

..
Voidling, sorry you're missing out on the great chili cook off day!!! hahaha w just ended a five day rain streak, so it;s nice to have a clear day today... i won't see it though!


----------



## Voidling (Dec 4, 2011)

We need it, horrible drought this year. Debating on going to the hydroshop an hour away for supplies to get it over with.

I'm jealous, chili and boom motherfucker. Now that's a great rainy sunday


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 4, 2011)

hahahahahahhah
Three bean and meat in my chili, gonna be a gassy day of football indeed 
rippin' some 3 month cured og chem, fook me it's like toking hash with face pressure and head rushes. It's so smooth, the expansion doesn't hurt anymore. 
Fucking Denver's run D is suffering without Von Miller. It seems that in the John Fox schemes the crux of these games is keeping things tight and just being the last score. That's old school scrum shit man, I like it and can get behind it big time. Especially because he doesn't do those risky shits that cause you to loose momentum. I have just been observing and being objective so far but I have to say that I am not necessarily impressed but I am not disappointed either. They are playing good football and it's fun to watch, thanks to such play I have been getting the games lately wooot! 
WTF with the Raiders man, those assholes at inside the NFL better not be right. They told Sporano, your history buddy if you don't get this shit together. lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 4, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Man you assholes always talking about chili... the other day I made chile.... not the same
> That's the last straw man, I am going to make some chili today! In honor of you great assholes over there!
> Good luck with the dolphins today! I can't believe they are favored, it's absurd. OOOooohhhh, they won 3 whole games they are set to take the division..... the establishment is on crack.... lol
> Whats good HC? hows tricks maynard!
> ...


 So your saying you dont make the food chilli...but instead you make the country Chile? your such an asshole Cowboy lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 4, 2011)

no clue what is up with the raiders.... suckin it up big time today!!!!! they look worse than the colts!!! I've seen a whole bunch of lucky plays today!! ooooooooooohhh Tebow just scored!!! looks like they'll take over the west today.

three bean huh? me to!!! here's mine....

ASSHOLES Chili

red,green,jalapeno, and chili peppers
chopped steak
turkey
bacon
red onion
celery
garlic
diced tomatoes
kidney,pinto,black beans
paprika
cumin

put it all in the crockpot for 10 hours... done!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 4, 2011)

that sounds pretty good Stoney

heres mine, i make it simple and dotn add alota gear

Burger
Garlic
Steak chunks
3 Bean mix (the more the marrier)
Tomatoes
Tomato paste
Jalepenos
Onions
Chillis
A cunthair of liquid smoke
Mushrooms (magic is optional)
Dizzles chilli powder (its a secret asshole recipe)


I liek to brown the meat first so it has a lil bit of extra flavor....then i add all the gear , i should rename is "Asshole Suprise" cuz the next day your ass is in for a shock lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey everyone whats happenin. I just responded to all of ya and then promptly lost it. Even my laptop is an asshole. And yesterday my router was being a shit lol. Well if ya weren't such a bunch of assholes I would retype it all lol.

Things are good catch you all on the next go round


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 4, 2011)

The same thing happened to me yesteday in my journal...i had all this eleborate asshole shit written....and the motherfucker made me login again and lost it all lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 4, 2011)

does this make ya feel better HC?


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 4, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> The same thing happened to me yesteday in my journal...i had all this eleborate asshole shit written....and the motherfucker made me login again and lost it all lol


Elaborate Asshole , you dizzle ?? nah just straight up asshole bro  lol 



stoneyluv said:


> does this make ya feel better HC?



absolutly amazing  wowzers i just made a mess in my trousers


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 4, 2011)

It makes me feel pretty good 
What you assholes don't understand is where I live chili is not chile and vise versa. 
The chiles that we use are the similar to the ones you would use as chili flake but those are very ripe and roasted/dried we would take them green which are of what traditionally would be known as an anaheim chile I believe. There are specific cultivars "strains" lol taken green and fire roasted then brazed with your choice of meat, then worked into a rue for a thick sauce. Spiced with garlic, onion, salt, oregano, salt, and pepper. I serve it with pino beans, fried potatoes (country fries with onion) and tortillas or sopapillas. Garnished with grated cheddar, onion, tomato and fresh cilantro grown indoors by yours truly. 
Regular Chili recipe is similar to ya'lls really I like fresh diced tomatoes and a cup or two of beer in the mix. I might substitute cerrano chiles (they are chiles bro) for the jalepenos por que estos hecha la lumbre mas que otros. hahahaha or throw some chipotles in there for flavor. Yum ........ 
on another note..... fuck miami lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 4, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Elaborate Asshole , you dizzle ?? nah just straight up asshole bro  lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Robbie you asshole  ...i dunno what really happened....i thikn it timed out but it seemed real fast to me...asshole site



colocowboy said:


> It makes me feel pretty good
> What you assholes don't understand is where I live chili is not chile and vise versa.
> The chiles that we use are the similar to the ones you would use as chili flake but those are very ripe and roasted/dried we would take them green which are of what traditionally would be known as an anaheim chile I believe. There are specific cultivars "strains" lol taken green and fire roasted then brazed with your choice of meat, then worked into a rue for a thick sauce. Spiced with garlic, onion, salt, oregano, salt, and pepper. I serve it with pino beans, fried potatoes (country fries with onion) and tortillas or sopapillas. Garnished with grated cheddar, onion, tomato and fresh cilantro grown indoors by yours truly.
> Regular Chili recipe is similar to ya'lls really I like fresh diced tomatoes and a cup or two of beer in the mix. I might substitute cerrano chiles (they are chiles bro) for the jalepenos por que estos hecha la lumbre mas que otros. hahahaha or throw some chipotles in there for flavor. Yum ........
> on another note..... fuck miami lol


 cerranos are pretty good sub for jale's ....now i got you an why your chili is a country lol

shit man i wanna eat at your house.....you cook pretty good stuff for an asshole


----------



## Voidling (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm trying to grow some ghost chili's.

That's some pretty bud but my eyes keep going to dizzle's avatar.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 4, 2011)

C'mon over man! 
nagas eh, those are just painful....


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey Highlander...through what channel do you acquire Chimera's seeds?


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 4, 2011)

Holy shit, Stoney! Fucking beautiful, man. I mean, asshole.

Just lurking... real baked off a very strong cookie. Hope everyone's doing well.

edit: So baked I forgot to bump stoney's purple love bud. I don't think I can do it now, can I? 

Darrrrrrr


----------



## Voidling (Dec 4, 2011)

Painful indeed. True asshole chili I'm sure.

I wonder how the chili endorphan rush while high feels


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 5, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> Hey HC!!! hope all is well in the cave!!!!! just wanted to thank ya for the positive female vibes on my ice x CB..... she's a girl!!!! she must have been super horny cuz she shown hairs in two days!!!! I'm a happy grower today!!!
> 
> have a good one bro, hope your chillin and bubblin!!!!!
> 
> another great sunday and football and food!!!! just made up some good chili in crock pot to slow cook all day long!!!!!


Hey there stoney that's very cool the Artic Express is a female! I had my fingers crossed for ya! Her structure is a bit out of wack being so top heavy but the buds are looking and smelling great...couple of more weeks on mine! It takes up a lot of room though and the other pheno that the cat killed was a better representation of my old Ice cut so I won't be running this one again. I have had to drop a couple few strains lately, lot of criteria to meet to earn a spot in hc's garden lol.

Had a great weekend man, thanks for the vibes! Catch yas later ; !)



colocowboy said:


> Man you assholes always talking about chili... the other day I made chile.... not the same
> That's the last straw man, I am going to make some chili today! In honor of you great assholes over there!
> Good luck with the dolphins today! I can't believe they are favored, it's absurd. OOOooohhhh, they won 3 whole games they are set to take the division..... the establishment is on crack.... lol
> Whats good HC? hows tricks maynard!
> ...


What's up cowboy. She is doing a little better thanks! Last week was really rough and not even from the flu....friggen side affects of a spinal tap can be terrible, she had a spinal migraine all week and lots of pain in her back. She says she is going to school today, last week it was lying horizontal all week with the room darkened.

Thing are going great around here. Been spending a lot of time getting everything running like a well oiled machine in the cave again. Got a back log of nice clones waiting their turn and production is getting back where it should be after my little breeding stint this summer lol. Back closer to four qtrs a month instead of three. Next harvest is a little later this week, Flojas are coming down first. I can't take my eyes off of them when I'm in the budroom and I'm not even talking about the purple phenos lol. These babies are putting out the biggest tops I have ever seen, monster calyxs that just keep growing and growing. They have to come down on wed or thurs, thinking I'll have dizz's old camera by then.



Voidling said:


> Now I want chili. Dont have the ingredients and not about to go to the store again. Guess I'm out of luck.
> 
> Football is not my thing so probably nothing on tv I care to watch.
> 
> ...


Well those can be your practice plants, right ; ?) Hey wondering why you opted for coco over soil? I think soil might be a lot more forgiving.



Snafu1236 said:


> Hey Highlander...through what channel do you acquire Chimera's seeds?


I hung out for a while at Chimeras forum and decided what I wanted then went through a seed bank, a number of them carry his gear.



Bobotrank said:


> Holy shit, Stoney! Fucking beautiful, man. I mean, asshole.
> 
> Just lurking... real baked off a very strong cookie. Hope everyone's doing well.
> 
> ...


Good to see you bobo. ya settled in yet? Prolly in the process of lol. Have a good week buddy and don't be a stranger


----------



## Voidling (Dec 5, 2011)

Back when I was researching last year coco seemed the way to go. They say its impossible to overwater when in coco. It has a slight issue with Cal mag. Seems fine using maxibloom now, I just didn't have any luck running general organics line.

Wish I'd planed my cab for hydro though as taking out that many plants in such a small space od going to be a pain for watering. Oh well.

Organic soil is on my list of things to try when I get my vermiculture going good. Hopefully thick giveß worms the munchies and they work faster, ha.

Yes they were only intended to be a trial run before getting good seeds. I popped 3 more bagseed and got long stems. Not sure if I'm not burying the seed deep enough or just not close enough to the light. Probably the second. Tried cilantro in my south window. Got real leggy


----------



## Voidling (Dec 5, 2011)

The salmon has landed

I got seeds and chili today, pretty good day. 

Got to be up at 5am for a business trip. Get to make a side trip to the hydro store for supplies. Should be good to go shortly. Can't wait


----------



## Voidling (Dec 6, 2011)

I sent you a pm hc.

Almost to the hydro shop. Like a kid in a candy store


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 6, 2011)

Voidling said:


> Back when I was researching last year coco seemed the way to go. They say its impossible to overwater when in coco. It has a slight issue with Cal mag. Seems fine using maxibloom now, I just didn't have any luck running general organics line.
> 
> Wish I'd planed my cab for hydro though as taking out that many plants in such a small space od going to be a pain for watering. Oh well.
> 
> ...


 \i had alota issues with coco coir...it was 100% my fault tho...i didnt know when i got it that you had to treat it like hydro or rockwool..i had a catastrophic fucking failure LOL huge Ph and cal mag probs....lesson learned lol...but i still grow in soil


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 6, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> \i had alota issues with coco coir...it was 100% my fault tho...i didnt know when i got it that you had to treat it like hydro or rockwool..i had a catastrophic fucking failure LOL huge Ph and cal mag probs....lesson learned lol...but i still grow in soil


the joys of being a asshole


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 6, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> the joys of being a asshole


only an asshole would know this lol....its not easy being an asshole of top calibre lol


----------



## Voidling (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh yeah. Cannabis magazine I picked up said let coco get 50% dry before watering. In mmj forums it's used as hydro with daily to multiple times a day watering.

I got some more coco, some hydroton, water pump, and net cups. Will finish current cab and hopefully start a second one for hydro and run peppers.

Think I'm running into N problems. I'll post pics on my thread later. I have been experimenting in lazy, oops


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 6, 2011)

Voidling said:


> The salmon has landed
> 
> I got seeds and chili today, pretty good day.
> 
> Got to be up at 5am for a business trip. Get to make a side trip to the hydro store for supplies. Should be good to go shortly. Can't wait


Hey Voidling how's it going! Glad to hear man....the Romulan is what I would suggest for pain, it's a good solid plant with decent weight but a bit lacking in taste. There might be some better tasting phenos in there though but that one would definitely be my suggestion for pain. Black Sour Bubble is a great strain for anxiety, good taste, easy to grow and a strong mellow stone. 

Good luck my friend I'll be watching your grow ; !)

My computer has been being a pain lately, tried to get on a couple of times earlier without much luck. Problem with my network today...changed my ip address and now it seems to be working fine. Strange days indeed lol


----------



## Voidling (Dec 6, 2011)

The riu server has been acting up tonight like a mofo.

Thanks HC. Is the Romulan good for sleep too? The Black Sour Bubble sounds good by name. Not sure if you got the PM, but think I should start with one strain at a time. How many would you suggest to pop at once? What do you find is the best light/dark cycle? Any other tips for this strain? Much appreciated

I posted pics in my thread with a problem I'm having. I'm not too heartbroken, the bagseed became experimental so no heart break.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2011)

Voidling said:


> The riu server has been acting up tonight like a mofo.
> 
> Thanks HC. Is the Romulan good for sleep too? The Black Sour Bubble sounds good by name. Not sure if you got the PM, but think I should start with one strain at a time. How many would you suggest to pop at once? What do you find is the best light/dark cycle? Any other tips for this strain? Much appreciated
> 
> I posted pics in my thread with a problem I'm having. I'm not too heartbroken, the bagseed became experimental so no heart break.


there is only one dark cycle for flow, for you can go 24-0 18-0 or even 20-4.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2011)

and HC. i took some ck x hb tester. they are approved. but i'm still not movin on em. the smoke is nice though. no word on taste yet. hae you seen any hermi'ness yet?


----------



## Voidling (Dec 7, 2011)

Anyone else getting a lot of server offline errors? 

Last year I saw a lot of push for 24/7 but reading this year looks like a lot is saying that they need the dark period.
Wasn't sure if the romulan benefits much from extra long hours.

I put 5 beans in water last night. 1 or 2 look to have already started to crack out.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 7, 2011)

It looks like they are synching in a mirror to me. It's going to be fubar till it gets all the older content cached in probably.


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 7, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> only an asshole would know this lol....its not easy being an asshole of top calibre lol


haha , i know its hard bro , but when your a asshole such as myslf, top calibre comes naturally ..... pmsl !


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2011)

Voidling said:


> Anyone else getting a lot of server offline errors?
> 
> Last year I saw a lot of push for 24/7 but reading this year looks like a lot is saying that they need the dark period.
> Wasn't sure if the romulan benefits much from extra long hours.
> ...


 the only reasonm im on 18/6 is to save a lil cost since i veg with a 400 watter. othrwise i would use those extra 6 hjours.


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 7, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the only reasonm im on 18/6 is to save a lil cost since i veg with a 400 watter. othrwise i would use those extra 6 hjours.


i prefer 18/6 if im honest , i find the plant grows abit better in veg when there is a dark period ... everyone has diff opinions on this though !


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 7, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> haha , i know its hard bro , but when your a asshole such as myslf, top calibre comes naturally ..... pmsl !


 haha you really are an asshole....only an asshole could come up with that, and only a fellow asshole would understand it LOL


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i prefer 18/6 if im honest , i find the plant grows abit better in veg when there is a dark period ... everyone has diff opinions on this though !


i think they grow faster under 24/0 but under 18/6 my roots are killer. i think the dark time give the roots either a rest or a boost.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 7, 2011)

I keep my veg lights on 24 hrs only because the lights are the only heat in that room. If your going to do one strain at a time Voidling I would suggest the BSB over the Romulan. If you plan on keeping clones you might as well germ them all and run with the best female

Yeah T around week three they both threw out male flowers so they got binned, Oh well right. 

Been a crazy busy day but everything is done now and the bong is filled with hash and the coffee pot is full. Time to get to work trimming ; !)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 7, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I keep my veg lights on 24 hrs only because the lights are the only heat in that room. If your going to do one strain at a time Voidling I would suggest the BSB over the Romulan. If you plan on keeping clones you might as well germ them all and run with the best female
> 
> Yeah T around week three they both threw out male flowers so they got binned, Oh well right.
> 
> Been a crazy busy day but everything is done now and the bong is filled with hash and the coffee pot is full. Time to get to work trimming ; !)


 i run 24h for the exzact same asshole reason lol


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 7, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i run 24h for the exzact same asshole reason lol


well i dont live in a barn and i have central heating ;P pmsl j/k


----------



## Voidling (Dec 7, 2011)

Doh! I already dropped 5 romulon.

2 reasons I thought of running one strain.
keeps it simple to start with dialing in nutes and troubleshooting issues until I get better acquainted to the plant.
second is I'd like to make a couple of seeds in case I lose a mom later. This way I don't have to worry about unintentional crossing strains.

Reason I don't want to drop them all is in case I screw up bad and wipe them all out. I could drop more and only be a day behind


What is bsb?

I enlarged my passive air intake with a new baffle design in mind then found out the local lumber store doesn't have what I need. Doh!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 7, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> well i dont live in a barn and i have central heating ;P pmsl j/k


 i dotn live in a barn..its a remodled outhouse LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 7, 2011)

Trimming these 2 girls up right now.

Floja day 56....


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 7, 2011)

Those aren't purple at all, they have some skinny buds to boot  lol, j/k
Not bad for an asshole!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 7, 2011)

Yeah i guess they look ok..ill give you the thumbs up instead of the finger LOL


----------



## Voidling (Dec 7, 2011)

Just became one of those days when your afraid to touch anything out of fear you're going to break everything. Went to flush a plant. Came back and my pant leg caught the corner of the door and swings it shut, which knocks over a plant and all the coco comes out. As I'm trying to repot I knock over another one. Repot the second one and go to put it in the cab and drop it and out it comes again. Tore off some roots on one. Northern have side branching and none have sex showing despite weeks of 12/12


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 7, 2011)

Voidling said:


> Just became one of those days when your afraid to touch anything out of fear you're going to break everything. Went to flush a plant. Came back and my pant leg caught the corner of the door and swings it shut, which knocks over a plant and all the coco comes out. As I'm trying to repot I knock over another one. Repot the second one and go to put it in the cab and drop it and out it comes again. Tore off some roots on one. Northern have side branching and none have sex showing despite weeks of 12/12


jeeezuz H , i had a day like that yesterday lol....actualy all week has been an asshole to me, started out with breaking my bong first thing in the morning


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2011)

Lol, we have all had those kind of days. iv'e broken many a branch/plant fuckin around my grow op.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm one of those that just shuts down the day after a few things go like that. Last time I kept going I ended up with a cuncussion.

When picking up coco I realized that either I shed a lot, or my vacuum cleaner sucks at getting up hair. I'll throw that coco out in the yard or something, so full of hair

Dizzle you took away my only Christmas joy


Any thoughts on why no sidebranching or sex after a month or so of 12/12?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 7, 2011)

Voidling said:


> I'm one of those that just shuts down the day after a few things go like that. Last time I kept going I ended up with a cuncussion.
> 
> When picking up coco I realized that either I shed a lot, or my vacuum cleaner sucks at getting up hair. I'll throw that coco out in the yard or something, so full of hair


 ive had to sccop up soil from the floor to before cuz i didnt have extra..was full of dog hair LOL i swear it was just extra nitrogen tho...it didnt have any bad effects lol


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 7, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> ive had to sccop up soil from the floor to before cuz i didnt have extra..was full of dog hair LOL i swear it was just extra nitrogen tho...it didnt have any bad effects lol


hair is great for growing in , i once grew a 10ft monster in my grandads toupee ! lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 7, 2011)

Voidling said:


> I'm one of those that just shuts down the day after a few things go like that. Last time I kept going I ended up with a cuncussion.
> 
> When picking up coco I realized that either I shed a lot, or my vacuum cleaner sucks at getting up hair. I'll throw that coco out in the yard or something, so full of hair
> 
> ...


 Im sorry brother...ill put something more festive up 



RobbieP said:


> hair is great for growing in , i once grew a 10ft monster in my grandads toupee ! lol


 i got 2 words for you ..... ASS HOLE!


----------



## Voidling (Dec 7, 2011)

Much appreciated dizzle.

If I were to cut off my hair then I should be able to grow a jungle in it then


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 7, 2011)

no probs ..i feel liek a pimp now LOL


----------



## Voidling (Dec 7, 2011)

Well somebody needs to make Christmas worth getting into.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 8, 2011)

Voidling said:


> Well somebody needs to make Christmas worth getting into.


i agree....cuz asides from tits n ass..xmas really fuckin blows hard lol


----------



## Voidling (Dec 8, 2011)

Well I have a grudge with my birthday and Christmas. I want to hibernate after Thanksgiving meal until new years Eve.

I avoid going to the store as much as possible but when I have to go to get groceries I put on headphones so I don't hear the Christmas music. Todayfor the first time I saw another guy with headphones on. Wanted to ask if he hated Christmas music as much as me but didn't want to take my headphones off to hear an answer


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 8, 2011)

Voidling said:


> Well I have a grudge with my birthday and Christmas. I want to hibernate after Thanksgiving meal until new years Eve.
> 
> I avoid going to the store as much as possible but when I have to go to get groceries I put on headphones so I don't hear the Christmas music. Todayfor the first time I saw another guy with headphones on. Wanted to ask if he hated Christmas music as much as me but didn't want to take my headphones off to hear an answer


 im not a people person either when it comes to xmas lol....i cant stand xmas music playin everywere,,it makes me wanna punch the festive poeple....assholes lol


----------



## Voidling (Dec 8, 2011)

Exactly, forcing their holiday on me, bah humbug.

I often want to punch people bc of my paranoia and anxiety.

Had something else to add to my list of things today. Somehow managed to rip holes in the ass of my last pair of good pants. I haven't been clothes shopping in 7 years and don't want to do it now especially. Plus I love my cargo pants which seem to be so far out of style they aren't even found at goodwill.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah I hate getting holes in my pants...don't get me wrong, two of my favorite pair of pants have more holes than material but almost all of my other pants have holes in the knees and they are Carhartts lol supposed to be work pants ha!

About to take down Floja #3, this is the green frosty lower yeilding pheno. She's ugly as shit and my cell wouldn't do her any favors so maybe so bud shots later with dizzle's camera. Numbers 4 and 5 are coming down today too but I'll wait and see if that asshole's camera comes in the mail today first. Otherwise it's more cell phone pics lol.

Out of weed AND hash now but there is plenty of Floja drying and next week the Cheeseberry Haze comes down along with a DOG headstash plant. Snipped some buds a few days ago and sampling the frosty purple floja pheno right now and it's not bad. I'll have to smoke more to get a better opinion but it seems to be doing the tric : !)


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 8, 2011)

Two words Voidling......... OLD NAVY! You better stick to the indicas bro, you go popping the wrong dude and life gets harder. The indicas will help you with your anxiety, most sativas will exacerbate the problem for you. 
I have more reason to be surly this time of year than most folks do. It's all good though, one of the few times a year that people tend toward charity and there's nothing wrong with that. 
Cool out fellas, Christmas isn't so bad, besides I have the trade mark on derogatory statements about the holiday


----------



## Voidling (Dec 8, 2011)

HC. Why would you be such an asshole to yourself and not leave any to tide you over? Holes in the knees don't bother me, holes in the ass or crotch I draw the line. 

Old navy is carrying cargo pants? I was thinking of going to army/navy surplus and getting more acu pants.

Anxiety is only a problem in public. Other than that I could really use an uplifting energetic sativa. I've had one in my life that was perfect and never knew what it was 


I don't have any one big horrible Christmas story, a lot of it is just on principle.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 8, 2011)

No shit HC, quit being an asshole to yourself! You too Dizz, wtf guys.... 
Had to verify on the pants but they are there http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/category.do?cid=5211


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 8, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> No shit HC, quit being an asshole to yourself! You too Dizz, wtf guys....
> Had to verify on the pants but they are there http://oldnavy.gap.com/browse/category.do?cid=5211


such a friendly asshole  

since the dawn of the internet i realize that the mail is now referred to as snail mail but god damn man , that camera is taking a loooooooooooong time ! 

cant wait for my lemon scrog to finish , cant wait to try some and then to get some of the THC strains on the go !


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 8, 2011)

Good day assholians

You NEVER throw a pair of Carharts away...they eventually die and go to a better place ...ive never owned any old navy asides from a t-shirt my ex bought me. Then she wore it all the time and stretched it with her big tittys...asshole bitch


The camrea isnt taking forever you asshole, its been like 4 days LOL Dammit Robbie...are you trying to outasshole me ? Asshole lol



My mood today....ASSHOLE SUPREME! i gotta out asshole Robbie.....but its not easy LOL


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 8, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Good day assholians
> 
> You NEVER throw a pair of Carharts away...they eventually die and go to a better place ...ive never owned any old navy asides from a t-shirt my ex bought me. Then she wore it all the time and stretched it with her big tittys...asshole bitch
> 
> ...


ONLY 4 days .. bah ! in 4 days i could of flown over to the cave , took a pic on my camera , flew home and uploaded it for Highlander ........ cus im kind like that ... ASSHOLE ! lmao !

Soooooo you wanna out asshole me do ya ?? ill let you into a secret ... just do as your parents used to tell you .... Just be yourself !!  you should win hands down LOL !!!!!  

man im a asshole hahahaha


----------



## Voidling (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks. The jeans that finally fell apart after 7 years were gap. I think these baggy cargoes were American eagle. All were gifts back in 04.

What a complaint dizzle. I'd let a girl stretch out all my shirts and be happy

Snail mail indeed. Seeds from attitude took 2 months on me last year. Niether rain nor sleet nor snow, but they stopped in that blizzard. Those lazy wussy assholes.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 8, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> ONLY 4 days .. bah ! in 4 days i could of flown over to the cave , took a pic on my camera , flew home and uploaded it for Highlander ........ cus im kind like that ... ASSHOLE ! lmao !
> 
> Soooooo you wanna out asshole me do ya ?? ill let you into a secret ... just do as your parents used to tell you .... Just be yourself !!  you should win hands down LOL !!!!!
> 
> man im a asshole hahahaha


 soem of my post made no sense now i read it LOL i gotta stop posting when i jus wake up....im an asshole that way LOL



Voidling said:


> Thanks. The jeans that finally fell apart after 7 years were gap. I think these baggy cargoes were American eagle. All were gifts back in 04.
> 
> What a complaint dizzle. I'd let a girl stretch out all my shirts and be happy
> 
> Snail mail indeed. Seeds from attitude took 2 months on me last year. Niether rain nor sleet nor snow, but they stopped in that blizzard. Those lazy wussy assholes.


 nah dude..it sucks when you have tit outlines on yur shirt and yur a man LOL


----------



## Voidling (Dec 8, 2011)

Well you had some to play with, all I got is my own and that's not much. Definitely need to get in better shape. Need to quit eating foods I'm allergic to, I've put on nearly twenty pounds this year. Food allergy test positive on gluten, dairy, yeast,soy,and eggs.food sensitivity list is even longer.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 8, 2011)

Voidling said:


> Well you had some to play with, all I got is my own and that's not much. Definitely need to get in better shape. Need to quit eating foods I'm allergic to, I've put on nearly twenty pounds this year. Food allergy test positive on gluten, dairy, yeast,soy,and eggs.food sensitivity list is even longer.


yea they were pretty big, like DD was tight on her, tits spilling out lol

i ganied soem fat this year to, i gotta start joggin again


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah my cholesterol level jumped 50 pts in a year so I have drastically cut down on my saturated fat intake the past month, body feels good. Had the retest yesterday for the huge jump in my psa level last month too. Really hoping that the first one was a faulty reading


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah my cholesterol level jumped 50 pts in a year so I have drastically cut down on my saturated fat intake the past month, body feels good. Had the retest yesterday for the huge jump in my psa level last month too. Really hoping that the first one was a faulty reading


 ive never had mioine checked...gettin older really sucks soemtimes lol....im one of those assholes that never goes to the Dr unless im bleeding out or somethign lol


----------



## Voidling (Dec 8, 2011)

Hope your tests come back fine.


A buddies neighbor was going to have to have prostrate surgery according to all his testing. He got the food sensitivity testing and changed up his diet for some time and when he went back to the Dr all test were acceptable range.

Damn I've barely got more than a handful in my life. I should get out more I suppose. Unfortunately I live in a small rural town I don't care to go out in and too far away from the big city to get a girl there. I've tried that, too much hassel


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 8, 2011)

Voidling said:


> Hope your tests come back fine.
> 
> 
> A buddies neighbor was going to have to have prostrate surgery according to all his testing. He got the food sensitivity testing and changed up his diet for some time and when he went back to the Dr all test were acceptable range.
> ...


 i shloud get mine checked to......but as long as i can still get a hardon...im healthy in my book LOL


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 9, 2011)

good luck with those results HC!!!!! is your daughter getting better?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 9, 2011)

Sticky fingers esse?!

Hope your daughter is feeling better too!
Hope all is well asshole!


----------



## Psychild (Dec 9, 2011)

Hope everythings going good over here! Just gave my girls their first dose of molasses....I'll let you know how they do &#8730;


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 9, 2011)

Hey ho. Ho ho ho merry fucking xmas!! I don't mind the holidays anymore, specially since I don't have to fart around with the in-laws lol. My gal came over this afternoon and dragged me away from my watering (spent all day yesterday trimming, everyone was thirsty today) to go get an xmas tree. We put it up and now back to work for me puff puff ; !) She's coming over to put the lights on later. Didn't have to go to far to get it...not much more than a few house down. My neighbor has xmas tree farm.

My little girl is doing better thanks to all who inquired. She went back to class the day before yesterday. Like I said she is a tough cookie! I'll be getting the results of my blood work in the next couple of days...keep your fingers crossed.

Good job with the mollasses Psychild! What do you use for nutes, if you have to much chemicals in your soil your micro bacteria will be dead and the mollasses won't be of much help. I use Nitrozime and it works fuking awesome for a late flower bloom booster but it's like over 40 bucks for a little bottle. A growers wet dream though for bulking up your plants. The increase weight from one plant pays for the bottle lol.

Dizzle your not old enough to have to be concerned with your psa numbers. Not sure but it's around 45 or 50 when you should start having test on a regular basis, like every few years and then every year. I seem to remember prostate cancer being number one on the list for men. Ahhh like donnie said...their ph pen was prolly fucked up the first time around when they stuck me lol. 

Hey your camera came today and of course the first pics I took were of the Cindy 99s. Nice camera brudda I like it! Thanks!!


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 9, 2011)

so wait... you took pics and didn't post them? WTF asshole!!!!! hahahahaha I know your workin on it!!!!!!! I just had to bust your balls!!!! glad to hear all is well!!!! i got my bubble bags and made my first full melt last night!!!!


----------



## Psychild (Dec 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey ho. Ho ho ho merry fucking xmas!! I don't mind the holidays anymore, specially since I don't have to fart around with the in-laws lol. My gal came over this afternoon and dragged me away from my watering (spent all day yesterday trimming, everyone was thirsty today) to go get an xmas tree. We put it up and now back to work for me puff puff ; !) She's coming over to put the lights on later. Didn't have to go to far to get it...not much more than a few house down. My neighbor has xmas tree farm.
> 
> My little girl is doing better thanks to all who inquired. She went back to class the day before yesterday. Like I said she is a tough cookie! I'll be getting the results of my blood work in the next couple of days...keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


This was all I could afford at the time, and apart from the pH problems has done very well for me &#8730; Once this grow is over I'd like to get a new line though for sure. &#8730;

http://www.amazon.com/Schultz-Purpose-Plant-10-15-10-1012/dp/B001PCYJ4A


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey ho. Ho ho ho merry fucking xmas!! I don't mind the holidays anymore, specially since I don't have to fart around with the in-laws lol. My gal came over this afternoon and dragged me away from my watering (spent all day yesterday trimming, everyone was thirsty today) to go get an xmas tree. We put it up and now back to work for me puff puff ; !) She's coming over to put the lights on later. Didn't have to go to far to get it...not much more than a few house down. My neighbor has xmas tree farm.
> 
> My little girl is doing better thanks to all who inquired. She went back to class the day before yesterday. Like I said she is a tough cookie! I'll be getting the results of my blood work in the next couple of days...keep your fingers crossed.
> 
> ...


 Ye aim 40ish....my prostrate and stuff prolly need a tune up or a check....my health isnt what it used to be..but i guess years abuse takes it toll some day lol

Glad the cammy came....its not blue or silver lol my GF won it at work...so i had no choice in the color...but it works goos still, jus cant use the zoom and the lens dont close...the macro works well to...all the settings work actually...i wish i coulda found the SD card for ya to...merry xmas asshole  Yur very welcome, yur a good asshole!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 9, 2011)

oh heres some of the Cinderella 99 Pheno3 ...you have these to

View attachment 1926491View attachment 1926492View attachment 1926493


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 9, 2011)

*just spent 9 hours in the fukin hospital !! stressed n tired n hungry ..... food , joint , cup of tea then ill post properly





Hope everyones well today n having a better friday than me !! *


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 9, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> *just spent 9 hours in the fukin hospital !! stressed n tired n hungry ..... food , joint , cup of tea then ill post properly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what happened man? you aight ? yur fam aight?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 9, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> so wait... you took pics and didn't post them? WTF asshole!!!!! hahahahaha I know your workin on it!!!!!!! I just had to bust your balls!!!! glad to hear all is well!!!! i got my bubble bags and made my first full melt last night!!!!


Oh yeah I saw that you got your bags stoney!! You'll be glad you did especially with all the good weed your taking down these days. Kudos! How did your full melt come out? Ok that's a stupid question lol ; !)



Psychild said:


> This was all I could afford at the time, and apart from the pH problems has done very well for me &#8730; Once this grow is over I'd like to get a new line though for sure. &#8730;
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Schultz-Purpose-Plant-10-15-10-1012/dp/B001PCYJ4A


Seems to working for well for ya Psychild, most of your end product is the result of how much tlc they get from start to finish anywys. I need to stop by and check out your garden again but everything was looking great last time I was there. Everyone is keeping the bar high, I like seeing that.



Dizzle Frost said:


> Ye aim 40ish....my prostrate and stuff prolly need a tune up or a check....my health isnt what it used to be..but i guess years abuse takes it toll some day lol
> 
> Glad the cammy came....its not blue or silver lol my GF won it at work...so i had no choice in the color...but it works goos still, jus cant use the zoom and the lens dont close...the macro works well to...all the settings work actually...i wish i coulda found the SD card for ya to...merry xmas asshole  Yur very welcome, yur a good asshole!


Haha man I am so much healthier now than when I was in my twenties. Beer and pizza, beer and tacos, beer and grinders, beer and beer lol, 65 cent pitchers around the corner when myself and some very close buddies rented a 5 bedroom house downtown. That was OUR city back then haha.

I'm such an idjit sometimes hehe, thought I had a memory card put it in the camera and downloaded the pics, then into the pc...finally realized that it was the adapter that I had. My cord didna fit neither so Ill go out tomorrow and pick up which ever is cheaper. Stoney those Artic Express are getting some pretty fat colas man! Their coming up on 7 weeks : !)





Dizzle Frost said:


> oh heres some of the Cinderella 99 Pheno3 ...you have these to
> 
> View attachment 1926491View attachment 1926492View attachment 1926493


These look like the kind of buds that I like have in my stash man. I may flip them soon to see what I have to play with. 10 for 10 with the C99 f4 pineapple pheno brother asshole...can't wait!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Oh yeah I saw that you got your bags stoney!! You'll be glad you did especially with all the good weed your taking down these days. Kudos! How did your full melt come out? Ok that's a stupid question lol ; !)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 woohoo 100% germ rates across the board then! i may have to restock you now lol

try all the USB cords you have..one might fit..i never used mine, i used the sd card reader..but my MP3 cord fit that cammy....try em all then but one....i couldnt find it for the life of me when i sent it 


As for health..yea my raoring 20s were damaging lol.....now i jus smoke pot, drink the odd brew and eat the odd pill.....but back in the day i never thought id live to see 30 so i went hard LOL


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 9, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> what happened man? you aight ? yur fam aight?


had a nightmare mate , got a call at 12.30 lunch time to say my girlfriend had been rushed to hospital, i left work n went there straight away , she suffers from migraines but apparently she had a major migraine attack today and the new tablets the docs gave her wernt doing anything to ease it so she took some asprin and had a lie down, she couldnt sleep so got out of bed , her vision blurred then blakced out completly and she lost her sight , then she collapsed ! luckly her sister was on her way round and found her passed out on the floor ! thank god she had rang her gran parents earlier this morning to watch our little lad or he would of been there aswell !

She has spent hours in the hospital while they run tests etc on her to see whats wrong , her vision has returned but they think the combo of pills from the doc and asprin may of thinned her blood so much her blood pressure dropped dangerously low and may of caused a mild stroke !

they have kept her in and ill be back there in the morning ! luckly we have someone to watch our little un over night incase anything else happens and i need to get back to the hospital !! 

i prey she is ok


----------



## Psychild (Dec 9, 2011)

How much molasses per gallon did you suggest again HC?


----------



## Voidling (Dec 9, 2011)

That's a good improvement, hopefully they get her fixed up on something that works.

I got a camera that if you try to zoom it powers off. Got a new one today as a present and the battery was screwed. So called the camera company and they're sending a new one. Didn't ask for any proof or to send the broken one back. 

Looks like picture posts are still messed up


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Oh yeah I saw that you got your bags stoney!! You'll be glad you did especially with all the good weed your taking down these days. Kudos! How did your full melt come out? Ok that's a stupid question lol ; !)
> 
> Stoney those Artic Express are getting some pretty fat colas man! Their coming up on 7 weeks : !)


man, i haven't smoked any bud since i made this melt!!!! hahahaha I'm gonna re-run the mash from last night and see if i can get any stragglers off!!!! 

my AE is looking fantastic bro!! she is super bushy!!!!! did you defoliate any of the thicker phenos? if so, around what week did ya do it? I don't even know if you do defoiliate... i just assumed you do.



Robbie P..... my best goes out to your girl dude!!!! I wish for the best for her bro!


----------



## Psychild (Dec 9, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> had a nightmare mate , got a call at 12.30 lunch time to say my girlfriend had been rushed to hospital, i left work n went there straight away , she suffers from migraines but apparently she had a major migraine attack today and the new tablets the docs gave her wernt doing anything to ease it so she took some asprin and had a lie down, she couldnt sleep so got out of bed , her vision blurred then blakced out completly and she lost her sight , then she collapsed ! luckly her sister was on her way round and found her passed out on the floor ! thank god she had rang her gran parents earlier this morning to watch our little lad or he would of been there aswell !
> 
> She has spent hours in the hospital while they run tests etc on her to see whats wrong , her vision has returned but they think the combo of pills from the doc and asprin may of thinned her blood so much her blood pressure dropped dangerously low and may of caused a mild stroke !
> 
> ...


Hope she gets better man!


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 9, 2011)

cheers all  

out of interest are you lot in the US infront or behind us in the UK ? its 11.46pm friday here in uk


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 9, 2011)

I didn't know people were having pic problems..... here is some tang dream i chopped last night to get your fix on!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 9, 2011)

"found her passed out on the floor" She was fortunate that her sister stopped by and found her robbie. Poor thing migraines are horrible I hear, hope she feels better mate. You too.

...the east coast of the states is 5 hours before you man


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 9, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> cheers all
> 
> out of interest are you lot in the US infront or behind us in the UK ? its 11.46pm friday here in uk


you guys are 5 hours a head of the east coast of the us. 8 hours ahead of the west coast.


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> "found her passed out on the floor" She was fortunate that her sister stopped by and found her robbie. Poor thing migraines are horrible I hear, hope she feels better mate. You too.


its not the migraine im worried about , the tablets the docs gave her where blood thinners and she used asprin aswell which also thins your blood , the combination of the two thinned her blood so much it cuased her to have a minor stroke , i just hope she is fully recovered tomoz and has no lasting side effects of the stroke !


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 9, 2011)

She's a frosty bitch stoney that's for sure....real pretty!

Psychild I used 2 tbls of mollasses per gal of water when I used it

...I start removing a couple fan leaves around the sixth week, a few more in the seventh week and quite a bit in the last week


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 9, 2011)

@ Robbie.....i hope shes alright man...Drs cause more problems then fixes IMO ...jus take care of er man, shel be ok

@ Stoney .... those are real nice...real nice for an asshole lol

@ HC ... well i got nothing real important to say here LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 9, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> @ Robbie.....i hope shes alright man...Drs cause more problems then fixes IMO ...jus take care of er man, shel be ok
> 
> @ Stoney .... those are real nice...real nice for an asshole lol
> 
> @ HC ... well i got nothing real important to say here LOL


Yeah me neither man lol what a couple of assholes huh! 

My chick just left and I have Zombieland on the tube funnier than shit, I've seen it before. Toking on some of the Floja frosty purple pheno today it's nice, keeper in most gardens. There is a pheno I love though just waiting for it to dry...very potent and very good tasting. I will have to look up it's lineage again but I swear I taste some some of subcools work in there. Looking forward to that soon!


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 9, 2011)

zombieland is funny.... I almost forgot about that movie.... what is the name he keeps calling the kid? fucktard or something really funny??

that's good to hear about the floja.... I have one of chris' floja x AK48 growing!!! she has a double headed cola... has anyone heard from chris lately?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 9, 2011)

No I haven't but funny you should mention him...I was just reading N1knightmares thread about his Floja and came across where chris popped in asking for some seeds of it lol. Funny how things work, now I'm growing it. Floja is Flo x Double Purple Doja (an old tga strain I believe) and there are definitely some good phenos in there


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

whats goin on this weekend HC?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 10, 2011)

mornin assholes

Hey Caveman, DPD was orig a Sub strain... its *Sputnik#1* _( Apollo 13 x Black Russian)_ x *Black Russian* _(Blackberry x Cherry Pheno AK47) _

its 1/2 of the Gorilla Grape genetics as well...good stuff! Speaking of which...i got to grab a bag of the Chocolate Chunky Munky...woah me likey alot! has a distinct kushy taste, and the high is fairly strong, but not overdone couchlock stuff. Yields were decent to...i think im gonna do a lil work with this strain now i know the results were good. So if you have any of those and i think you do, there a go!


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey hey in here cave dwellers-- I mean, assholes. Just dropping in for a cuppa and some greens. Glad to see the pr0n rocking in here. Gonna go bongo some cheeseyness and catch back up with yas. 

Robbie, hope you're chick is ok. Fukin' doctors-- those assholes.  Migraines suck, man. I know from experience. Hope everyone's having a good one. Can you believe I'm just finally getting to the last of the boxes?! Man, life gets too busy sometimes. HC, I read that you now have camera in hand. . . I'd like to personally thank Diz for that. I mean, wtf do I do without my pr0n??!?! Freak the frick out, that's what.

 out, assholes.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> whats goin on this weekend HC?


As little as possible T lol. I stay pretty busy with the gardens I don't mind that, kinda work all day and a lot at night at it but at a slow pace with a hell of a lot of breaks if ya know what I mean. My gal is working today so it's all good haha



Dizzle Frost said:


> mornin assholes
> 
> Hey Caveman, DPD was orig a Sub strain... its *Sputnik#1* _( Apollo 13 x Black Russian)_ x *Black Russian* _(Blackberry x Cherry Pheno AK47) _
> 
> its 1/2 of the Gorilla Grape genetics as well...good stuff! Speaking of which...i got to grab a bag of the Chocolate Chunky Munky...woah me likey alot! has a distinct kushy taste, and the high is fairly strong, but not overdone couchlock stuff. Yields were decent to...i think im gonna do a lil work with this strain now i know the results were good. So if you have any of those and i think you do, there a go!


 
Good info asshole and yes I just double checked and I do have some CCM. I'm like a kid in a candy store with all of those strains man it's hard to know which one's going to be next. I'll keep an eye on the Kushberrys and Shkunk you have in veg. Leaning towards the Chocolate Chunky Monkey or Grape Apollo next but that will be a little later in the winter.

I checked all of the cords I had and none fit the camera so looks like a trip to radio shack is in order. I gave the Cindys a small dose of Plant Energy yesterday and they have responded nicely are jumping into veg mode about now.

I didn't realize that N1knightmare had created the Floja strain haha...I googled it last night and the first site to pop up was streets and my competion thread! I have been smoking the frosty purple pheno but the pheno that I really like should be dry enough to smoke now, going to go load one up as soon as I get done talking to you assholes ; !) There were really 2 purple phenos and a pink pheno that very frosty and taste real good and has good potency. I knew that it had a little pink hue when I was growing it but when trimming it up under a light the calyxs are the color of bubblegum lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 10, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey hey in here cave dwellers-- I mean, assholes. Just dropping in for a cuppa and some greens. Glad to see the pr0n rocking in here. Gonna go bongo some cheeseyness and catch back up with yas.
> 
> Robbie, hope you're chick is ok. Fukin' doctors-- those assholes.  Migraines suck, man. I know from experience. Hope everyone's having a good one. Can you believe I'm just finally getting to the last of the boxes?! Man, life gets too busy sometimes. HC, I read that you now have camera in hand. . . I'd like to personally thank Diz for that. I mean, wtf do I do without my pr0n??!?! Freak the frick out, that's what.
> 
> out, assholes.


Gotta give stoney a shout out man lol, he's been picking up the slack around here while I have been cameraless lol. I have plenty of strains just about finished so the pr0n around here should get rocking again soon!

Enjoy your cheese man, time for me to get stooooned tooooo!!


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 10, 2011)

ah if you guys are all torching it up heavy on Saturday afternoon, then I am to!!!!!!!! just loaded up some AK47!!! I gotta long lazy day of gardening to!!!! I didn't even check them yesterday!!!

but first, I'm gonna get cooked on this bong!!!

that sucks about the cord man!! If ya can't find it at scrap shack then take a pic of the connector with your phone and post it. I have a shit load of all kinds of cables from over the years.
I may pull out my fuggly blueberry and harvest her tonight. I have a calizahr x CB that is just begging to start flowering!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 10, 2011)

Stoned is good. I'm ripped  Me and my coffee are just parusing (I'm the asshole that drinks espresso-- lmfao), getting ready to do some more chores. And what is this? The surf is firing? Oh perhaps some of that, too. Happy Saturday


----------



## Psychild (Dec 10, 2011)

Waddup fam?? Just stopping in to say wassup??? I had to pull the Hydro plant at week 5.5 :/ she was looking terrible. I cleaned her up some and put her to dry and came out with around 6-7 grams Lol. Don't worry, early or not she still has trichs and I'm still gonna smoke her. &#8730; She's finally getting to the point where I can smoke her, and so far she's giving me about the same high I get from brickweed. No complaints there, since I don't have the money to go out and buy some. 

My Caliband, Purple BS, TWxES and BSB are all on day 40 of Flower....Any clue on what to expect for harvest times for the Caliband and BSB?


----------



## Voidling (Dec 10, 2011)

I'd typed up a post on my phone and website was down when I submitted it, lost it all.

Got 5 seeds popped. 5 more should be up by tomorrow. Don't think I have enough light :/


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 10, 2011)

Voidling said:


> I'd typed up a post on my phone and website was down when I submitted it, lost it all.
> 
> Got 5 seeds popped. 5 more should be up by tomorrow. Don't think I have enough light :/


And here I was just over at your thread saying you had plenty ahaha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 10, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> ah if you guys are all torching it up heavy on Saturday afternoon, then I am to!!!!!!!! just loaded up some AK47!!! I gotta long lazy day of gardening to!!!! I didn't even check them yesterday!!!
> 
> but first, I'm gonna get cooked on this bong!!!
> 
> ...


Long lazy days of gardening sound just like my days lol. Yeah I'm getting prety stoned on some floja, I'll have to come up with a name for this pheno tis fuking a nice asshole pheno that's getting me stoned as shit lol. Thanks for the offer stoney, hey is that your first Caliband?? I have a 10 plant sog of them that will be ready in a couple of weeks. Well 17 plant sog really, 7 of them are Caseybands.



Bobotrank said:


> Stoned is good. I'm ripped  Me and my coffee are just parusing (I'm the asshole that drinks espresso-- lmfao), getting ready to do some more chores. And what is this? The surf is firing? Oh perhaps some of that, too. Happy Saturday


Nothing wrong with expresso! It's just strong coffee lol. Caffeine and thc, what a nice combo : !)



Psychild said:


> Waddup fam?? Just stopping in to say wassup??? I had to pull the Hydro plant at week 5.5 :/ she was looking terrible. I cleaned her up some and put her to dry and came out with around 6-7 grams Lol. Don't worry, early or not she still has trichs and I'm still gonna smoke her. &#8730; She's finally getting to the point where I can smoke her, and so far she's giving me about the same high I get from brickweed. No complaints there, since I don't have the money to go out and buy some.
> 
> My Caliband, Purple BS, TWxES and BSB are all on day 40 of Flower....Any clue on what to expect for harvest times for the Caliband and BSB?


I'll bet your not complaining one bit man, that's cool you have some weed to smoke and it sounds like your going to have a LOT of it real soon!

The Calibands from seed are a solid 9 weeker and the BSB go 8.5, both pretty good yeilders too. Any color in your Caliband? I think I have everyone of the phenos in the closet right now lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 10, 2011)

yea man, first calibands ever!! I have two in veg right now, I'm about to go transplant one and put "her" into flower!!! I'll take a photo!!! my BB is all the way in the back corner so i have to take a bunch of plants out to get to her... that will give me a little one on one time with each one!!!!


----------



## Psychild (Dec 10, 2011)

I thought I saw some pink a few weeks ago, but nothing too positive. I'm not gonna lie, I kind of just threw the Caliband in the back and kind of forgot about her....she's been taken care of, just not loved on  She's finally starting to shake the claw some...I know I said that before, but apparently for her it's a slow process.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

thats what happen to my last caliband, then i got mold, pay them babies attention. they will be good to you


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 10, 2011)

ah I forgot to take pics of the caliband.... I did take some shots of this one though!!! I NEVER get tired of looking at this BSB x CB!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 10, 2011)

funny, my leaves never went purple on the BR BSB or the czar, just the buds.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 10, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> funny, my leaves never went purple on the BR BSB or the czar, just the buds.


Same here T. Ill look at those pics some more stoney but I think my chick is about to bang the shit out of me......


----------



## Voidling (Dec 10, 2011)

Way to rub it in you asshole, geez HC

Gorgeous plant you have there. 

Hoping these other 5 are ok. The talk roots were out further than I've ever allowed due to Dr appointment an hour away. None have come up yet, expected at least one by now.

I want to be able to take clones for sexing asap. What method would y'all suggest?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey hey in here cave dwellers-- I mean, assholes. Just dropping in for a cuppa and some greens. Glad to see the pr0n rocking in here. Gonna go bongo some cheeseyness and catch back up with yas.
> 
> Robbie, hope you're chick is ok. Fukin' doctors-- those assholes.  Migraines suck, man. I know from experience. Hope everyone's having a good one. Can you believe I'm just finally getting to the last of the boxes?! Man, life gets too busy sometimes. HC, I read that you now have camera in hand. . . I'd like to personally thank Diz for that. I mean, wtf do I do without my pr0n??!?! Freak the frick out, that's what.
> 
> out, assholes.


 Thanks for the thanks man...alota love in here for a bunch of assholes lol....i missed his bud porn to bro 



Highlanders cave said:


> As little as possible T lol. I stay pretty busy with the gardens I don't mind that, kinda work all day and a lot at night at it but at a slow pace with a hell of a lot of breaks if ya know what I mean. My gal is working today so it's all good haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I had a pink Magic Monkey plant..turned a lil darker near the end bu tit was a reddish pink color....sucks baout the cord...asshole thing abou tit, i know i have that cord and the tv cord still in the plastic somewere lol...jus cant find the asshole bag lol.....but yeah the CCMs are deff worth growin out....and im very interested in the Grape Apollo...i dunno how Chri smad eout with em, i havent talked to him in months 



Highlanders cave said:


> Long lazy days of gardening sound just like my days lol. Yeah I'm getting prety stoned on some floja, I'll have to come up with a name for this pheno tis fuking a nice asshole pheno that's getting me stoned as shit lol. Thanks for the offer stoney, hey is that your first Caliband?? I have a 10 plant sog of them that will be ready in a couple of weeks. Well 17 plant sog really, 7 of them are Caseybands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i jus had me a nite coffee and a bowl...it is a good combo!

good info..i got 6 BSB in veg and there beasting out already..there my biggest plants 


damn those plants look sooooo fuckin nice and good and purple and sweet and nice lol..im a lil jelous







Heres a few nug shots of the Chocolate CHunky Munky dried and cured


----------



## Voidling (Dec 11, 2011)

The new reply box doesn't work well on the phone  

Nice munkey

I couldn't find Info on bsb. What is it good for? I assume somewhat fruity smell taste from bogs sour bubble


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

Voidling said:


> The new reply box doesn't work well on the phone
> 
> Nice munkey
> 
> I couldn't find Info on bsb. What is it good for? I assume somewhat fruity smell taste from bogs sour bubble


 Yeha i noticed they did some upgrades to the site....thanks for the comment Voidling......I have some BSB in veg, ill beflippin em in a few week so yul welcome to come along for the ride


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 11, 2011)

hows the cave dwellers and assholes today ?? the girl is doing alot better , out hospital and laying on the couch moaning about her head and watching some crap called x factor !! Bowl and PC time for me  lol .... whats your guys obsessions with coffee !! its all about a good proper english cup of tea .... assholes !


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> hows the cave dwellers and assholes today ?? the girl is doing alot better , out hospital and laying on the couch moaning about her head and watching some crap called x factor !! Bowl and PC time for me  lol .... whats your guys obsessions with coffee !! its all about a good proper english cup of tea .... assholes !


 Good to hear yur girls home Robbie...now you get to be her bitch LOL Im drinkin a french roast coffee right now....its all about an english cup of tea in England you asshole


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 11, 2011)

Proper English cup of tea!? 
That is the obsession if you ask me, coffee is mainly utility based for most people. "Tea Time" is a proper obsession lol

Glad your lady is feeling better.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

colocowboy said:


> Proper English cup of tea!?
> That is the obsession if you ask me, coffee is mainly utility based for most people. "Tea Time" is a proper obsession lol
> 
> Glad your lady is feeling better.


 thisis why i like you Cowboy...you dotn have to go outa yur way to be an asshole...it jus comes natural LOL


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 11, 2011)

I have my moments


----------



## Voidling (Dec 11, 2011)

Tell her the migraines are from such h crappy shows .

I give up, no more forum from phone.

9 romulon broken from soil 

I like sweet tea, hate it when I go out and get told to put sugar in. Not the same


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi peeps I wonder if you can help me, 
Ive just been given some "masters at work" blueberry seeds, but I don't know if there autos but I think not.
What light cycle should I be doing? My plant is 7 days old at mo and doing well,
Any views?


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 11, 2011)

hahah you assholes , tea time is what we refer to when talking about dinner ... lol ... if that confuses you then tough , you guys stole our language added some changes and replaced most words that use 's' to a 'z' ...

lol cup of tea is a allday thing not just a teatime thing lol  

cant beat tetleys tea bags , hot water , splash of milk and a spoon of sugar!!

coffee gives me a bad stomach if i drink it 1st thing in the morning lol 

with my weed i prefer tea or OJ  personnal preference assholes


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 11, 2011)

Gik69 said:


> Hi peeps I wonder if you can help me,
> Ive just been given some "masters at work" blueberry seeds, but I don't know if there autos but I think not.
> What light cycle should I be doing? My plant is 7 days old at mo and doing well,
> Any views?


if there autos id do a 18/6 scedule all way through till crop ... 
if there NOT auto my preference would be 18/6 for 4 weeks then 12/12 for 8-10 weeks depending on how they look and what type of stone your after (head high or couchlock)


----------



## Voidling (Dec 11, 2011)

I always thought teatime was mid afternoon thing. No milk in my tea. Black/green/white and fennel tea is about what I stick with. Some might have the fruit flavors mixed in and honey for sweetner.


----------



## Gik69 (Dec 11, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> if there autos id do a 18/6 scedule all way through till crop ...
> if there NOT auto my preference would be 18/6 for 4 weeks then 12/12 for 8-10 weeks depending on how they look and what type of stone your after (head high or couchlock)


Thanks mate that is a great help,
How long do the non autos take from start to finish


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 11, 2011)

by the way "masters at work" = Dutch passion  

heres the info on there blueberry seeds (non auto)

Dutch Passion Seeds Blueberry is a mostly Indica (80% Indica, 20% Sativa) strain, that dates to the late 1970&#8217;s. The Blueberry is a large producer under optimum conditions. A dense and stout plant with red, purple and finally blue hues, that usually cure to a lavender blue. The finished product has a very fruity aroma and taste of blueberry. It's Cannabis Seeds produce a notable and pleasantly euphoric high of the highest quality and is very long lasting. Medium to large calyxes. Dutch Passion Blueberry has a long shelf life.

*Flowering Time :* 65 - 70 days
*THC Level : * 19.5%
*Characteristics :* Fruity aroma, taste of Blueberry, medium sized plants , large top colas


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> hahah you assholes , tea time is what we refer to when talking about dinner ... lol ... if that confuses you then tough , you guys stole our language added some changes and replaced most words that use 's' to a 'z' ...
> 
> lol cup of tea is a allday thing not just a teatime thing lol
> 
> ...


 we stole your language and improved it lol.....PLUS you didnt specify if you were drinkin tea..or havin tea......you Brits and all your double standards lol thisis why we changed the language..so more assholes would know WTF was going on haha


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 11, 2011)

Scrog is going great for all you asshole that wanna know  

Once its finished ill be doing a SOG grow to try a few new seeds out and get a new few keepers  
So far in the SOG lineup there will be Romulan , BMF , BSB , Black Rose , Bubblebomb , exodus cheese x Northern Lights , Black rose x Black rose , Black rose x BSB , Exodus Cheese x Black Rose, AK48 x Blueberry.... ummmm maybe headband x calizher and some Dog Kush .... what you all think ??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 11, 2011)

Voidling said:


> The new reply box doesn't work well on the phone
> 
> Nice munkey
> 
> I couldn't find Info on bsb. What is it good for? I assume somewhat fruity smell taste from bogs sour bubble





Dizzle Frost said:


> Yeha i noticed they did some upgrades to the site....thanks for the comment Voidling......I have some BSB in veg, ill beflippin em in a few week so yul welcome to come along for the ride


The Black Sour Bubble is a nice tasting strong mellow buzz, very relaxing for me I think some of the Bubba Kush that BOG used comes through. He calls the SB his most potent strain. It grows real similiar to the DOG kush, I have a bunch of each at 4 weeks right now and the bsb shoots right up and almost keeps up with the dog...very robust vertical grow with buds that stay tight to the stalk from about halfway up. I grow the BSB with 2 or 3 main stalks and used to do the same with D's DOG but with a little lst it's real easy to get 4-6 main stalks on the dog and should be seeing a nice increase in yeild with this crop of them.



RobbieP said:


> hows the cave dwellers and assholes today ?? the girl is doing alot better , out hospital and laying on the couch moaning about her head and watching some crap called x factor !! Bowl and PC time for me  lol .... whats your guys obsessions with coffee !! its all about a good proper english cup of tea .... assholes !


Evening Robbie this cave dweller is doing good....same thing as you right now smooking and hoping on riu.

Been wondering how your gal was, very glad to hear!



Voidling said:


> Tell her the migraines are from such h crappy shows .
> 
> I give up, no more forum from phone.
> 
> ...


I think I came across someone on here today who said they were excited to watch it tonight because it was a double episode lol. Yeah ok, glad to say I have never seen it lol!

Nine Romulan up, nice job man. After a few days if they are stretching to much, just build up the medium to the top of the party cup



Gik69 said:


> Thanks mate that is a great help,
> How long do the non autos take from start to finish





RobbieP said:


> by the way "masters at work" = Dutch passion
> 
> heres the info on there blueberry seeds (non auto)
> 
> ...


Hey there Gik69 what's happening. Welcome to the cave! Plenty of info around here if ya just dig around and ask questions. I have grown a cut of Dutch Passions Blueberry for about 4 years now (got the breeders mixed up a while back), I don't mind telling you what I know about it hopefully you will get a good phenotype. Some of them are quite screwy lol. She is a very light feeder and I would not use much more than plain water the first time around. If I know what your setup is like I could help you a little more. My cut is a pretty fast flowerer finishing at around 54 days and is not a very big yeilder but the quality of the smoke is worth the lower yeild. If you are able to get her dialed in she can be a medium yeilder



RobbieP said:


> Scrog is going great for all you asshole that wanna know
> 
> Once its finished ill be doing a SOG grow to try a few new seeds out and get a new few keepers
> So far in the SOG lineup there will be Romulan , BMF , BSB , Black Rose , Bubblebomb , exodus cheese x Northern Lights , Black rose x Black rose , Black rose x BSB , Exodus Cheese x Black Rose, AK48 x Blueberry.... ummmm maybe headband x calizher and some Dog Kush .... what you all think ??


Thinking that you have a lot of plants with different plant structure. Anything with BR will shoot up quite a bit unless you train it and that is defeating the purpose of a sog. If you had to pick between the two, pick the bsb over the br...better yeild and better potency. You should definitly grow out some dog if you haven't already. Romulan would be a good candidate for a sog with it's plant structure, the AK48 x BB sounds yummy whose is that? And if you talking about the Caliband then that would be the perfect canidate for a sog as it grows a nice terminal cola with minimum veg time. I have 10 of them in a little sog right now in the AF closet at 7 weeks...they will go 9 from the looks of it but right now is when the party is starting for those babies. Hulk city lol!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah caveman im really stoked about the BSBs


----------



## Psychild (Dec 11, 2011)

Man my BSB is looking great! Starting to really purple up now! only 3-4 weeks away now, I can't wait!

Next run's line-up so far is 3 BSB, 1 TWxES, BJxBB and a random bag seed clone, but I'm thinking about maybe doing a BSB Scrog? Not to sure how it would work out, but I think it might have potential.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 11, 2011)

Thanks for the strain info HC. I had been filling up the cups all the way before but kept having elongated stems and would have to try transplanting it while it was still so weak. So this time I only filled half so I'd be able to add more coco to support the stem. I don't seem to be having that problem this go around, but I've also sat the lights right on top of them.

That lineup sounded like a lot of Black Rose. Is black rose x black rose an f2 black rose or am I missing something there? Black rose by BSB is a back cross right? I've been reading up on genetics and breeding and trying to see if I got it straight. Does it have to be bred to the exact plant it came from to be a back cross or could it be from just the same strain?

I want a second cab so I can start a second strain for energy and depression. Which strain would you suggest for that HC?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 12, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Yeah caveman im really stoked about the BSBs


It's a fun plant to grow man and if you give them some carbs or other bloom boost during flowering the colas have the potential to blow up. Fuk me that I'm out of Nitrozime, I'll have to dig up some dough somewhere to grab some. All the Floja is leaving today (except a little headstash) but that green has already been spent. Another crop coming down this weekend though and another one the weekend after so hoping to get get up with bills and shit. I need to drag my ass out and grab a cord or something for the camera, trying to combine errands so I can go out as little as possible haha. Damn my chick is right near Best Buy right now, I should of had her do it. What an asshole!



Psychild said:


> Man my BSB is looking great! Starting to really purple up now! only 3-4 weeks away now, I can't wait!
> 
> Next run's line-up so far is 3 BSB, 1 TWxES, BJxBB and a random bag seed clone, but I'm thinking about maybe doing a BSB Scrog? Not to sure how it would work out, but I think it might have potential.


Hey cool Psychild! Yours and mine must be close, I have some that will be 4 weeks tomorrow you must be a week or so ahead of me. Your going to like what you see in the next few weeks man! Especially with the mollases...the only reason that I stop using it was after a while I was getting a shitload of fruitflys that I attributed to the mollasses and I just had to many plants to deal with.

Don't use the BSB for a scrog, she has strongs stalks that like to go straight up in flower with buds that stay right tight. Something that's viney and branchy, the more the better. I'll take another look at yours ; !) Hey what is the BJ x BB again? I have some of those and the Trainwreck x Early Skunk too as a matter of fact so that's cool, I'll be watching yours!



Voidling said:


> Thanks for the strain info HC. I had been filling up the cups all the way before but kept having elongated stems and would have to try transplanting it while it was still so weak. So this time I only filled half so I'd be able to add more coco to support the stem. I don't seem to be having that problem this go around, but I've also sat the lights right on top of them.
> 
> That lineup sounded like a lot of Black Rose. Is black rose x black rose an f2 black rose or am I missing something there? Black rose by BSB is a back cross right? I've been reading up on genetics and breeding and trying to see if I got it straight. Does it have to be bred to the exact plant it came from to be a back cross or could it be from just the same strain?
> 
> I want a second cab so I can start a second strain for energy and depression. Which strain would you suggest for that HC?


The Black Rose seeds that I was gifted from Don G&T were f6s that were made by Heath Robinson and givin away mostly as freebies as were his previous generations. I made 2 seed runs with them so yours are f7 and the ones I just harvested are f8s. There are no BR x BSB. Only straight up bsb or bsb x caseyband

Your catching on quick with the seedlings and everything else it's just a matter of some common sense and ingenuity, your going to have some great grows soon. A lot of tweaking and dialing things in are going to be required for a while but that's the way it is and helps when you know people.

I believe you have some Blueberry seeds? Or were they crosses? That would be your number one strain for depression right there without a doubt! Let it go a week less for a more energetic high or a week longer for nighttime smoke


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 12, 2011)

Ah-Ha! Long time friend. How's it rocking ? That's me just getting thing's done from all the hassle that put me back a bit, but willmhave some good shot's for you soon Bro. 
Not had alot of time to catch-up latley.

Hope your good Highlander

cgg


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 12, 2011)

It's rocking and rolling and it's going to be rocking and rolling a lot louder hear in a min when I crank up some tunes. I was looking at the pic of your DOG....wa wa we wa ma friend! Nice!! Have you smoked any of that strain yet? I love the taste, real strong lemon aftertaste! Nice strong narcotic high that puts you in a real good place. Not for lightweights haha.

I'm doing good cinders buddy hope you are too! Catch ya on the flip side!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 12, 2011)

Sure man, and aye its the 4rth run of this plant ive done and would'nt trade it for much !
And ye all's good in the hood mate, good to get some R.I.U time back.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 12, 2011)

Right on about the bsb in flower hc, i have some lst'd n their stalks shot str8 up and are as strong as the main.


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 12, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> The Black Rose that I was gifted from Don G&T were f6s that were made by Heath Robinson and givin away mostly as freebies as were his previous generations. I made 2 seed runs with them so yours are f7 and the ones I just harvested are f8s. There are no BR x BSB. Only straight up bsb or bsb x caseyband


i dont know if voidling was reffering to my post about BR x BSB ... ive got some but there not from the cave .... well they kind of are but there not lol .... also i got some BR x BR so im guessing there f8's aswell .... many thanks to tip top toker for those bad boys


----------



## Voidling (Dec 12, 2011)

Sorry HC, was talking about Robbie's grow using a lot of black rose and crosses from it. I should use the quotes or at least address what I'm referring to, just a pain on the phone. Using the pc now.

Rom and BB are the only two strains I could find info on using google. With the others I could find some info about the parent plants, some couldn't even find the parent plants. It looked like BB would be the closest so I'll grow them out next. Got 6 BB f2, hopefully I get one as beautiful as your pheno. 

@Robbie
Ah didn't realize they were that far down the line. I lack understanding on what makes an ibl and whats just a lot of sibling crossing.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 12, 2011)

The BJ x BB is Bastard Jack x Bastard Bubba.....Aev's goodies. I can't wait for it to start thickening up, she's gonna be pretty! Only thing I don't really care for is she's tall as a mofo.


what about a BSB Vertical Scrog?  with a TrainWreckxEarlySkunk scrog in the middle &#8730;&#8730; With big enough pots and a long enough veg the TWxES would do great. Might even help contain some light too Lol. Probably could even pull off a Caliband or LC in the middle &#8730;


Slap me if I'm silly ><


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

I remember Chris said he took some Bastard Bubba to work and it ruined his whole day LOL shit it strong


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 12, 2011)

Psychild said:


> The BJ x BB is Bastard Jack x Bastard Bubba.....Aev's goodies. I can't wait for it to start thickening up, she's gonna be pretty! Only thing I don't really care for is she's tall as a mofo.
> 
> 
> what about a BSB Vertical Scrog?  with a TrainWreckxEarlySkunk scrog in the middle &#8730;&#8730; With big enough pots and a long enough veg the TWxES would do great. Might even help contain some light too Lol. Probably could even pull off a Caliband or LC in the middle &#8730;
> ...


Slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap! lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 12, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> I remember Chris said he took some Bastard Bubba to work and it ruined his whole day LOL shit it strong


i want bastard bubba !!!!! lol


----------



## Psychild (Dec 12, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> I remember Chris said he took some Bastard Bubba to work and it ruined his whole day LOL shit it strong


Let's hope so! She looks more like a head stash then a high yielder, but what the hell do I know ><


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> Slaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap! lmao


 i knew yud be first guy to slap him lol asshole


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Let's hope so! She looks more like a head stash then a high yielder, but what the hell do I know ><


 im pretty sure he had 2 phenos..one was a tall spear top sativa plant and one ws a shorter indica


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 12, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i knew yud be first guy to slap him lol asshole


your only jealous ... ill let you be 2nd if you want mate ... us assholes stick togethor


----------



## Psychild (Dec 12, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> im pretty sure he had 2 phenos..one was a tall spear top sativa plant and one ws a shorter indica


Yeah, this definitely looks like some high flyin shit Lol.....tall and skinny &#8730;&#8730;


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> your only jealous ... ill let you be 2nd if you want mate ... us assholes stick togethor


 im a lil jelous..illl admit it Robbie LOL....i thought assholes slap in unicen?


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 12, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> im a lil jelous..illl admit it Robbie LOL....i thought assholes slap in unicen?


sorry my mistake , ill take the left, you take the right ?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> sorry my mistake , ill take the left, you take the right ?


 why do you get the left? what if im right handed?

and clean yur inbox you asshole LMAO


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 12, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> why do you get the left? what if im right handed?
> 
> and clean yur inbox you asshole LMAO


i get the left cus i was 1st asshole !!! lmao 

inbox is clean now .....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i get the left cus i was 1st asshole !!! lmao
> 
> inbox is clean now .....


 Ok i forgive you both counts lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh wow I almost forgot about my thread! Look at all this jabber I get to go through stoned to the fuking boned on some kief before I go grocery shopping lol. Any little excuse to procrastinate ; !)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 12, 2011)

its the Brit guy Robbie! asshole spammer lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 13, 2011)

Been getting the blus screen of death on my pc lately so I went and picked up a flash drive to copy some family pictures. Snagged a memory card for my camera too!


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Been getting the blus screen of death on my pc lately so I went and picked up a flash drive to copy some family pictures. Snagged a memory card for my camera too!


looking forward to the pics !! my bubblebomb im currently sexing is a male... so some lemon bubblebombs and some f2 bubble bombs comming up soon for you Highlander


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 13, 2011)

As promised the first pic from my camera are of the Cindy 99s. These were taken last week....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 13, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> looking forward to the pics !! my bubblebomb im currently sexing is a male... so some lemon bubblebombs and some f2 bubble bombs comming up soon for you Highlander


 nice goin man! 



Highlanders cave said:


> As promised the first pic from my camera are of the Cindy 99s. These were taken last week....


 Woohooo! Mine slam alota N and some calmag here n there in veg...watch how fast they start to yellow when they want it lol it will be a fun grow ! 

Figures, you buy a sd card and yur PC is takin a crap.....its Murhpys Law of Assholes at play mango


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey Robbis that sounds really awesome! I'll look forward to them for sure ; !)

Ahhhh just put on a pot of coffee and loaded my bubbler with some of the potent green pheno floja, I have a couple of buds shots that I took before it was gone 
I'll post them up. Should of seen scandies eyes when she saw the bags of purple bud lol!


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 13, 2011)

sucks your having pc problems dude.... if i can suggest two great free pc cleaners, they are these two... http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner 

that one has an awesome cleaner plus one of the best registry cleaner in it and might just fix your BSOD!!!!

this one is a fantastic free spyware removal program, been around for many many years!!! http://www.safer-networking.org/en/spybotsd/index.html

and remember with any software ALWAYS click on the custom installation and only install the required program that you need!!! this way you won't get any BS that comes along with free programs sometimes!!!

if you get stuck and need help just holler bro... I'm pretty good with pc's.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 13, 2011)

All 5 Floja phenotypes. Didn't get a chance to sample the two on the right but the 3 on the left are very nice!


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 13, 2011)

holy shit!!!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 13, 2011)

Hahaha holy shit batman!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 13, 2011)

I see now what you meant whne you said the lighter one was more resinous....but you lied lol....its WAY more resinous LOL

but i bet the dark one tastes better......my black buddy always tells me...the darker the berry...the sweeter the juice LMAO


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 13, 2011)

For some reason I always thought theirs would be very sweet but never had the oportunity present itself hehehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 13, 2011)

Yeah I'm overdue to take some garden shots lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 13, 2011)

yes you are lol...your gonna be like a Jap tourist this week lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 13, 2011)

Getting used to things with the camera and memory card....

From right to to left...DOGs, Cindy99s, more DOGs, in the rosepots getting flipped this weekend are 2 Grape Ape x Hashberry, 2 Whiteberry, 2 Indie Qleaner, 3 P10 (Void) and 1 Lemon Qleaner. In the nursery...more dogs a little further along in veg, Flojas and C4s and a bunch of BSB.
A few BB cuttings in the chamber along with a few more dogs. Going to fill it up tonight with mostly P10 cuttings and the Grape Ape x Hashberry : !)


----------



## Voidling (Dec 13, 2011)

@HC Lovely purples. What size are the pots next to the party cups? I need to get some 3 in and 4 in square pots. How quick do you up pot from party cups?


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice selection going on there Highlander , do you find you get many male pollen sacks on your dog plants (like every single plant/pheno) or are you using clones? im really interested in growing out the dog but heard so much about hermies .... pollen is great when expected but when its not ... then bah ! lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 13, 2011)

Servers been down and now I'm in the middle of making dinner for us. That's ok it's an easy dinner. Getting mighty stoned on some floja right now, my hottie should be getting here any minute now hehe. Be back soon.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 13, 2011)

I never noticed the server down but wondered why I didn't get more emails from thread updates.

It probably needs to be an easy dinner if you're smoking the floja

Two of the bagseed have really droopy leaves so up potted them and went ahead and did 6 of the roms. Rest get it tomorrow, hoping I have enough coco ready to go.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 14, 2011)

i brought over a bowl....make soem coffee Caveman lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah I can use both haha, don't think I slept a wink last night. Strange, I never have problems sleeping. 

Had a nice dinner all made last night, my chick comes over and before we eat she notices that the cats had gotten into some xmas decorations she had brought over. They were lights shaped like xmas presents that you put under the tree. She has a friggen fit. I don't think that they look any different than when she brought them over, she's says they are ruined and is all pissed off. Ended up in a big fight haha. That's prolly why I couldn't sleep, went to bed so friggen early

Where's that bowl mango!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 14, 2011)

The bowl is above you lol

Man that sucks..leave it to a woman to say a cat ruined xmas LOL Chicks always sweat the small shit...thats why men die befor ethem, are hearts cant take all the bullshit from them sweatin the small stuff while we sweat the big stuff and thier small stuff...then the small stuff turns big and all hell breaks looose


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2011)

I couldn't have said it better myself lol. Now where's that lighter???


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 14, 2011)

I dunno were it is...blame the cat haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> I dunno were it is...blame the cat haha


I think it's up in the bedroom with the cracken. Had to resort to matches lol


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2011)

Im always leaving essential kit for building spliffs when i go bed at night, u'll always catch me sneaking back 10 mins after going bed and searching for skins or lighters in the dark lol. Then its back offf to my vent chuff chuff chuffing>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2011)

mr west said:


> Im always leaving essential kit for building spliffs when i go bed at night, u'll always catch me sneaking back 10 mins after going bed and searching for skins or lighters in the dark lol. Then its back offf to my vent chuff chuff chuffing>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


lol my wife gets mad. because i get her in the bed to sleep then i get up for a smoke. she claims to hate bein in the bed without me


----------



## mr west (Dec 14, 2011)

well untill we get a move the princess is sleeping on the sofa next to the baby bed and im in the next room (my bedroom) and shes missing sleeping next to me and in a bed lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2011)

Voidling said:


> @HC Lovely purples. What size are the pots next to the party cups? I need to get some 3 in and 4 in square pots. How quick do you up pot from party cups?


How's it going Voidling. The small square pots are 5" sq. I like them a lot but other things you can use are half gal milk cartons or 2 litre soda bottles just cut the top off of either. The grow stores are pretty expensive for shit like that and anything plastic is getting more expensive all of the time. I like the depth of the soda bottles but have yet to try them but that is what Al B. Fuct used and he was the king of sogs!



RobbieP said:


> Nice selection going on there Highlander , do you find you get many male pollen sacks on your dog plants (like every single plant/pheno) or are you using clones? im really interested in growing out the dog but heard so much about hermies .... pollen is great when expected but when its not ... then bah ! lol


I always run clones once I pick out the keeper. My DOG keeper does not throw out nanners or male pods that I can see but somehow seeds itself a little. It had a sister who was the same pheno that did throw out male flowers around the third week and that was her demise Maybe a few seeds here and there with my keeper but not that big of a deal since it's mostly headstash. It's all about finding the best possible pheno and keeping those genetics alive.



mr west said:


> Im always leaving essential kit for building spliffs when i go bed at night, u'll always catch me sneaking back 10 mins after going bed and searching for skins or lighters in the dark lol. Then its back offf to my vent chuff chuff chuffing>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


That was me this morning tip toeing around the bedroom in the dark looking for my lighter lol. Almost had to resort to the gas stove but finally found some matches. She was all apologetic this morning and gave me back the lights shaped like presents and said I could keep them. She said it was a trade off for the two paint brushes that she ruined this summer lol. Oh yeah and then she f'ed me real nice ; !)



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> lol my wife gets mad. because i get her in the bed to sleep then i get up for a smoke. she claims to hate bein in the bed without me


I think that's a girl thing T. Sounds just like mine!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2011)

Day 3 for four unsexed Bubba Kush x Master Kush...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2011)

i have a feeling i'll be drooling over those in a few weeks!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2011)

Flojas to the left of me, DOGS to the right here I am stuck in the middle with you says the BSB lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2011)

DOG on the left Ubber Kush x Chemberry on the right at day 28...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2011)

Cheeseberry Haze @ day 52...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2011)

6 x 8 flower room. That footprint there is about 20-25 sq ft under a 1k


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2011)

DOG that's coming down in a few minutes...




DOG @ 28 days...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2011)

Artic Express (Ice x Caseyband) @ 52 days. Smells just like my old Ice cut!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2011)

incredible update. i see you enjoyin ya new cam. dont have too much fun!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> sucks your having pc problems dude.... if i can suggest two great free pc cleaners, they are these two... http://www.piriform.com/ccleaner
> 
> that one has an awesome cleaner plus one of the best registry cleaner in it and might just fix your BSOD!!!!
> 
> ...


Hey stoney must have missed this last night, thanks brudda. It's running great right now but if it crashes I'll let you know hahaha. Been waiting for a letter from the doc, was supposed to have been here by now. Postie girl just left, don't think I'm in any hurry to go see. Think I'll load another bowl and finish off my cloning instead...got some Whiteberry, Grape Ape x Hashberry that I just did, now 22 P10 cuttings are going into rooters


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2011)

And a shamless bump lol...


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 14, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey stoney must have missed this last night, thanks brudda. It's running great right now but if it crashes I'll let you know hahaha. Been waiting for a letter from the doc, was supposed to have been here by now. Postie girl just left, don't think I'm in any hurry to go see. Think I'll load another bowl and finish off my cloning instead...got some Whiteberry, Grape Ape x Hashberry that I just did, now 22 P10 cuttings are going into rooters


dude i understand not wanting to check the mail....I hope it doesn't bug ya to much,sooner or later ya gotta do it though man!!! we all want to know the news... good or bad we do care about it!!!!!

I have four BMF that just starting rooting yesterday that i need to put in soil!! man, this is my 8th or 9th BMF clone and they all root in 8 days, like clockwork!!!! I love it!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> dude i understand not wanting to check the mail....I hope it doesn't bug ya to much,sooner or later ya gotta do it though man!!! we all want to know the news... good or bad we do care about it!!!!!
> 
> I have four BMF that just starting rooting yesterday that i need to put in soil!! man, this is my 8th or 9th BMF clone and they all root in 8 days, like clockwork!!!! I love it!


Just got back from checking the mail couple of minutes ago nothing important. I'll give them one more day before I make a phone call.

What is it that you like about the C4 x Caseyband aka Boom Mutha Fukka aka BMF? And dislikes : ?)


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 14, 2011)

ah man that sucks... the anticipation has to be tough!!!! good thing you have your own meds to help ya out!!! hehehe

man, the BMF has a lot more pros than cons in my book!!!!! the things that I like about it are:

fast rooter (8 days!)
fast vegger, she is ready for flowering in just a few weeks after taking cuttings... a perp growers dream in that aspect!!
fast flowering, she is finished at 8 weeks weather you are or not!!! hahaha
very very resinous!!! the high is out of this world!!!!!
not sensitive at all when she comes to nutes either!!!!

my dislikes of her are:

very leafy!!! way to many leaves for the buds. I have tried a defoliation on this next one... I'll let ya know if she does any better... honestly I have very high hopes that this will work great!!!!
the taste wasn't my first choice, but it wasn't bad or nasty by any means.... I didn't dislike the flavor it just wasn't a 10 like the other categories above.....

The first time i grew her it was for the seeds... speaking of witch i have a whole bunch of em for ya!!!!! and to grow her all natural to have a base to work from... these next few will be much better I'm sure!!! then i might have better things to say about the last two....


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 14, 2011)

for those that care ... SLH @ 14 days  



more in my journal


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks stoney...good info! The AE is leafy too. It wasn't the phenotype that I wanted to work with so these 3 that are almost done in the budroom are the last of that strain for a little while, Cool you made some seeds, I can compare them with the f1s. The fast finish, lots of frosting and good potency are some of the critera with my keepers so those traits seem to have trickled down to most new strains that were created this year. Good luck with your next runs with them!

Kool beans!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2011)

Is that your scrog!?!? Nice!!!! Wow it filled in great and look at all of those little beaks pointing up towards the light!

Bump this baby mate...


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 14, 2011)

tis my scrog indeed  

i have a few more pics but RIU seems to be playing up , it wont let me batch upload and its taking me ages to do 1 on its own ?? .... ill try again later


----------



## Voidling (Dec 14, 2011)

I wish I'd managed to grow out the two slh seeds I had last year instead of kill them. Was a long hard debate between it and Tangerine Dream for my sativa choice. Beautiful. I'm thinking of doing a vertical screen for sativas in my next cab. Probably not until I move though.

What is the high like on the BMF?

Just had some helicopter come flying over low and fast, not sure what that was about, didn't get to see him but disapearing through the trees. Only have a 100 watt of cfl going plus another 100w spotlight in my reptile cage so no worries, just curious


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 14, 2011)

yea bro, i think these next runs are gonna be special!!! if i can cut down the number of leaves it will make the bud taste much better to!!!!

one other thing i forgot to add was.... she is pretty versatile to!! the ones i didn't touch grew straight and tall... perfect for SOG!! this last run i topped a couple times and grew very many long side branches which would appeal to SCROG growers to!!!

speaking of SCROGS..... DAMN robbie!!!! that's gonna be a whole lot of buds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! great work!


----------



## Voidling (Dec 14, 2011)

Good to know stoney, my cab is set up for sog with popsicle plants


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2011)

Voidling said:


> Good to know stoney, my cab is set up for sog with popsicle plants


Most efficient use of space


----------



## Voidling (Dec 14, 2011)

It's most likely the one I'll do after the BB or maybe a few at same time as BB as I only have 6 BB anyway. Depends how much room I end up in my mother side after I choose which roms to keep


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 14, 2011)

Voidling said:


> It's most likely the one I'll do after the BB or maybe a few at same time as BB as I only have 6 BB anyway. Depends how much room I end up in my mother side after I choose which roms to keep


the good thing about BB is it leaves a small foot print...so it realy only takes up that pots space on the floor


----------



## Voidling (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice sounds like all 3 (rom, bb, bmf) will all be good in sog. Plan to make a scrog, maybe vertical for some sativas like Robbie's SLH there


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2011)

Voidling said:


> It's most likely the one I'll do after the BB or maybe a few at same time as BB as I only have 6 BB anyway. Depends how much room I end up in my mother side after I choose which roms to keep


Make sure that you take clones of your keepers keeping with the most efficient use of space in mind

Morning Dizzhole....All I have is Floja to offer you, DOG in a few days lol>>>>puff puff pass>>>>>>


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 14, 2011)

Good monring ....ok i guess ill settle on a bowl of Floja lol


----------



## Voidling (Dec 14, 2011)

What an asshole for not having more selection, geez

Morning? You must be smoking it up, ha.

Not sure what you mean HC. I plan to put a small shelf up top for rooting clones, then need them under the light for maybe a week veg, maybe straight flower, will have to wait and see. I plan to try making the bonsai mothers. I might make a mother/clone/veg cab that's lower and longer under fluorescents and make the curent mother side a scrog, it's 1.5 sq feet if horizontal. That'd give me more room for mothers and clones and use space more efficiently I think.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2011)

You wont be cloning each Rom plant, just the best one (yeild potency taste) right? Same with the other strains too if your able. After a while your cab will be full of keeper phenos.

Just downloaded some pics of the C99s but it might be a few minutes before I can find where the hell I downloaded them lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2011)

Cindy 99 f4 pineapple pheno @ 17 days....


----------



## Voidling (Dec 14, 2011)

What's the pinapple pheno? Hope mine look like that in 2 weeks, looking good

I read that the rom breed pretty true without much variation. Some of your grows though show several great phenotypes that would be hard for me to cull any of them, even if I'm limited in space as to what I can grow out and what not.

Just ordered a EC meter for $14, has to be better than nothing I think
http://www.tanga.com/products/tds-water-purification-meter


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 15, 2011)

@ Voidling;

The pineapple pheno is my attempt to stabilize the pineapple pheno...these he has are F-4s, i hope they deliver lol ... i know The Caveman will judge em hard to  I was happy with em.

@ HC;

Those are lookin real good....i like your beer cups lol...they have those drunk proof sides for better grip  How long you gonna veg for? they all start to throw out preflowers at about day 27 ish, male and females show in veg..makes selection a bit easy haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm going to wait until they show their sex.....I had planned on flipping them already to find the females and then I thought that's stupid, I would have to either reveg or take cuttings that are already in flower. I'll keep the best male and just keep cloning a cut of it in case I decide to use it's pollen sometime. I'll prolly veg them long enough so that I can get a decent yeild. They are 18 days from the time they popped out of the soil sooo the first two weeks you don't count, seedling stage, that means they are in week 1 of veg so maybe around 3 or 4 more weeks.

The smaller one in the upper right would have been the same size as the others except that it tipped over last week and kinda fell out of the cup lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 15, 2011)

LOL one of my Mango Haze needed a seatbelt to, one fell out the same way


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah dizz they got a good soaking last night after those pics and then put into the nursery with the lights right on top, their reaching up nicely now. They'll start growing pretty fast, I'll pot them up in a few days.

After 4 days of 12/12 my Bubba Kush x Master Kush are showing sex...looking like 2 females and 2 males! They all appear to be the same pheno so far except one of the males is a lot shorter, otherwise no difference. Going to pot up the 2 girls before lights out tonight


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 15, 2011)

those youngins' look great HC!!!!! thanks for tips on the AE... i stripped a bunch of leaves from her to get a head start!!!! she is already stating to push out little buds..... I love that kind of speedy growth!!!!!

any word from the doc yet man?

ya watchin weed wars tonight? I hope they show more about the dad giving his kid cbd drops to stop the seizures.... cool shit right there!!! I also gotta watch big shrimpin tonight!!!! that stupid show has me hooked!!!! hahahaha


----------



## Voidling (Dec 15, 2011)

I don't know anything about c99 on the pheno's. All I know was that joey weed's c99 was recommended for a sog grow like mine last year.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 15, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> those youngins' look great HC!!!!! thanks for tips on the AE... i stripped a bunch of leaves from her to get a head start!!!! she is already stating to push out little buds..... I love that kind of speedy growth!!!!!
> 
> any word from the doc yet man?
> 
> ya watchin weed wars tonight? I hope they show more about the dad giving his kid cbd drops to stop the seizures.... cool shit right there!!! I also gotta watch big shrimpin tonight!!!! that stupid show has me hooked!!!! hahahaha


Big Bang Theory is on the tube, I'm potting up a bunch of dogs and bsb into 1 gal bags...going to throw 15 of them in the closet in a week or so. Waiting on 10 Caliband and 7 Caseyband to finish up there. Also waiting for some dog to dry, maybe by this weekend!

My Artic Express has bulked right up in the last 2 weeks...really suprised me how big and chunky the tops have become! Taking 1 down tomorrow and the other 2 on Sat along with 3 CBH, I'll be sure to take pics.

Taking a coffee and bowl break right now man and nope, no word yet.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 15, 2011)

I was watching that too, unfortunately didn't have anything to do with the garden.

Did you give the dr a call or you still just waiting?


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2011)

Normally with test results the less you hear the more routine the results, they wouldn't keep ya waiting if it was life threatening>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> rom/livers/cheese/bubble hash all mixed up together for a headbanging


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey Westy, hows it hangin?



Calling All Assholes !!!!!!!
Im stuck ..i need assistance lol

I got the Kushberry , Skunk x PK and BSB in veg right now....those are gettin flipped soon. I gotta fill the space but i wanna do something crazy and old skewl. Choices sofar off th etop of my head are

Nevilles Haze
Sweet Skunk
Mango haze
Blueberry


i got more but id have to look thru em all , these are what comes to mind


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey Dizzle mate, id go with blueberry and sweet skunk personally


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 16, 2011)

Voidling said:


> I was watching that too, unfortunately didn't have anything to do with the garden.
> 
> Did you give the dr a call or you still just waiting?


Still waiting Voidling but I suppose a call to them is going to be in the works today.



mr west said:


> Normally with test results the less you hear the more routine the results, they wouldn't keep ya waiting if it was life threatening>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> rom/livers/cheese/bubble hash all mixed up together for a headbanging


Sounds like a hell of a joint westy lol! I'm pretty low on dry weed, prolly enough for today but some doggie dog is what I'll be toking on tonight or tomorrow. Good meds prolly the best I have. Maybe that's why I have a shitload of them in various stages of flower and veg hehe.

Thanks for the vibes buddy!



Dizzle Frost said:


> Hey Westy, hows it hangin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old school huh?? I guess my vote would be for the Sweet Skunk. Dunna know squat about Hazes lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 16, 2011)

Ice x Caseyband aka Artic Express @ 55 days...


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 16, 2011)

woooooo HC!!!! she's a stout bitch!!!! she sure does have lots of leaves.... good thing there thin ones though!!!!! that's in one of those rosepots right? how big are they again? 1.3??


Diz--- I gotta go with the others on the skunk... doesn't get much more old skewl than that!!! the others are kinda old... but not old school!!!!! hahaha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 16, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> woooooo HC!!!! she's a stout bitch!!!! she sure does have lots of leaves.... good thing there thin ones though!!!!! that's in one of those rosepots right? how big are they again? 1.3??
> 
> 
> Diz--- I gotta go with the others on the skunk... doesn't get much more old skewl than that!!! the others are kinda old... but not old school!!!!! hahaha


Haha oh I had already defoiliated the shit out of them yesterday! The rosepots are 1.7 gal. She has a fair amount of frost but not really dripping with like the other phenotype. That one was a lower yielding with fluffier and frostier buds and was a better representation of the Ice mother although this one smell just like the mother!

Just had to do a 10 second tidy in high gear lmao...I was standing at the kitchen counter trimming up that bitch when my other eyes out on the porch barked and I look out and see an older cousin of mine and her husband getting out of their rig haha. I had time to take the bubbler off of the counter and fold up the newspaper that I was working on and that was it! They didn't stay long, just dropped off a couple of presents. Good thing my dining room looks like a jungle of housplants cause the other half of the Artic Express was just sitting in there with them blending in nicely haha


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2011)

Your kity has got big lol hes a nice size now


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 16, 2011)

That ice x c.b is looking fine man! Cant wait to get mine going. Just finnishing off last run then they'r going in 

You'll be first to see Highlander!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 16, 2011)

mr west said:


> Your kity has got big lol hes a nice size now


He has hasn't he! He is the most loyal cat I have ever seen and the most affectionate too. Keeper for sure he's my little buddy!


Cindyguygrower said:


> That ice x c.b is looking fine man! Cant wait to get mine going. Just finnishing off last run then they'r going in You'll be first to see Highlander!


Hey thanks cinders! The yeild off of that wasn't to shabby neither, couple of bigger ones come down tomorrow. I really haven't smoked this pheno yet but looking forward to seeing what the high is like. It should have a lot of taste if the smell is any indication! Good luck with them matey!


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 16, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Hey Westy, hows it hangin?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


id go with the nevilles haze or the sweet skunk mate ... are they all fems or regs ?? a cross of the nevilles haze and the sweet skunk would be amazing


----------



## Psychild (Dec 16, 2011)

Dam Arctic express lika mofo! That bitch is SWOLE!


----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## mr west (Dec 16, 2011)

I rescued a ginger tabby like ur boy who was bout 5 months old. He was a stray hanging round my block of flats. Hes now living with a farmer with 2 other ginger tabbys boys and lots of cows and lambe


----------



## Psychild (Dec 16, 2011)

This is what my Dog looks like everytime we see a cat on the screen.







​


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 16, 2011)

Hey everyone, test results.....normal!! Haha the fukers I'm still here !) Picked out a couple of small nugs of DOG that are dry to celebrate later. Finishing off the last of the Floja plant that I kept...the lower yeilding frosty green one. It has a very nice high and has kept me in a great mood all week. The taste has been getting real nice with a little cure. Might have even gotten better but I won't know lol

Thanks to everyone for their good vibes


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 16, 2011)

great news brother, great news!!!!!!!!!!!

have a cup of coffee to!!!!!!! hahahahhaaha

I have one of chris' floja x AK48 in flower and it's all green.... has me thinkin now... AK side or green floja side.....hmmmmmm!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 16, 2011)

Ahahaha thanks man and I just poured maself a cup. I tried not to think about it too much and now I don't have to think about it at all! Doing good with a nice floja buzz going. Can't wait to get stoned later on lol.

Busy day tomorrow brudder, lots and lots of trimming! I'll be crosseyed by nightime. What's happenin in stoneys cave


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 16, 2011)

hi all just popping my head in the cave to say hello  

i think by the look of my SLH ill have plenty to last me so i think my next planned SOG grow might become a seed run SOG grow of a few diff top shelf strains  
any suggestions what would be good crosses ? cave dwellers will all get fairyies ofcourse


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 16, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Busy day tomorrow brudder, lots and lots of trimming! I'll be crosseyed by nightime. What's happenin in stoneys cave


Trimming is my pet hate , i dont mind the main part its the fiddly little leaves that take ages and stick to everything that does me in lol , good luck to you ! lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 16, 2011)

Blueberry and sweet Skunk it is! it sucks havin so many lol thanks for narrowing it down 


All the pet pix were awesome !


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 16, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ahahaha thanks man and I just poured maself a cup. I tried not to think about it too much and now I don't have to think about it at all! Doing good with a nice floja buzz going. Can't wait to get stoned later on lol.
> 
> Busy day tomorrow brudder, lots and lots of trimming! I'll be crosseyed by nightime. What's happenin in stoneys cave


ahhh sounds like a fun saturday for ya!!!!!! take some pics please!!!!!!!

after seeing your AE and you talking about all the leaves it's been bugging me out.... so i cleaned mine out a bit more, hoping she has some air to breath!!!


----------



## Voidling (Dec 16, 2011)

I got a little black kitten like that at the shop

@dizzle I'd put up a tree if I got presents like that

Blueberry will be my next one going in too.

@Robbie. Is this from genetics you have or picking up new strains?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 17, 2011)

Caveman...congrats on yur results brotha 


Voidling....It took me a while to collect all my strains, but i got alota of em in trades from my own strains from other private breeders...and i buy all my breeding gear to ensure the gear i trade isnt bullshit lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 17, 2011)

mr west said:


> I rescued a ginger tabby like ur boy who was bout 5 months old. He was a stray hanging round my block of flats. Hes now living with a farmer with 2 other ginger tabbys boys and lots of cows and lambe


That's cool, he went from a hungry stray to a cats life on the farm! Mr West to the rescue!!



RobbieP said:


> hi all just popping my head in the cave to say hello
> 
> i think by the look of my SLH ill have plenty to last me so i think my next planned SOG grow might become a seed run SOG grow of a few diff top shelf strains
> any suggestions what would be good crosses ? cave dwellers will all get fairyies ofcourse


Nope that's against the law, can't run a sog with different strains from seed. Nope just won't work. Impossible ; !) 

Hehe now prove me wrong 



RobbieP said:


> Trimming is my pet hate , i dont mind the main part its the fiddly little leaves that take ages and stick to everything that does me in lol , good luck to you ! lol


My girl knows that when it's trimming day she has to stay away. I love trimming day lol



Dizzle Frost said:


> Blueberry and sweet Skunk it is! it sucks havin so many lol thanks for narrowing it down
> 
> 
> All the pet pix were awesome !


That's funny I know what you mean...most peeps wouldn't think it sucks having so many great strains to choose from. In a good way of course!



stoneyluv said:


> ahhh sounds like a fun saturday for ya!!!!!! take some pics please!!!!!!!
> 
> after seeing your AE and you talking about all the leaves it's been bugging me out.... so i cleaned mine out a bit more, hoping she has some air to breath!!!


Now that I'm thinking about it, most of my higher yeilding strains have tons of fat ass leaves. And you just stripped all of yours off huh : ?)



Voidling said:


> I got a little black kitten like that at the shop
> 
> @dizzle I'd put up a tree if I got presents like that
> 
> ...


Looking forward to seeing how your BBs come out. Plenty of grows to watch this winter! How are the Roms doing?



Dizzle Frost said:


> Caveman...congrats on yur results brotha
> 
> Voidling....It took me a while to collect all my strains, but i got alota of em in trades from my own strains from other private breeders...and i buy all my breeding gear to ensure the gear i trade isnt bullshit lol


Thanks alot man preciate it. 

Smart move buying your breeding stock. Everything seems to be turning into a genetics soup lately. I'm slowing down breeding for a while and concentrating on growing


----------



## Voidling (Dec 17, 2011)

@dizzle I was originally talking about your avatar but I'd hang some stockings for seed containers. Ha. There's not a bit of Christmas around this place. Not even been cold enough to pull out the wood burning stove.

@hc seems to be slow but I don't really know anything. I'll post some pics in a bit


Edit: Pics posted in my thread


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 17, 2011)

@HC,

Yeah when it comes to my block strains i make sure thier old, solid and IBL or at least stable....there is alota genetic stew flyin around 

and yeah it SUCKS large when you have 125 strains to chose from LOL...everytime i got pop beans i say :not these cuz i dont got alot, or not these cuz im savin em to grow with these.....not these cuz I GOT TO MANY FUCKIN SEEEDS! lol


@Voidling

LMFAO oh...yeah shes a swet gift lol...ill check out yur pix in a few


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 17, 2011)

i think i gotta agree with the comments about the genetic pool ... nowadays theres so many mashed up strains ... 

i think im going to hold off making more unstable strains and work on whats already available  

HC would you mind if i tried to play with your BSB , id like to try and stabalize the purple pheno in seed form if possible ... might take a while but i think it would be worth it , it seems to piss all over the BR in terms of yield and potency so for me it would be a great project


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 17, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i think i gotta agree with the comments about the genetic pool ... nowadays theres so many mashed up strains ...
> 
> i think im going to hold off making more unstable strains and work on whats already available
> 
> HC would you mind if i tried to play with your BSB , id like to try and stabalize the purple pheno in seed form if possible ... might take a while but i think it would be worth it , it seems to piss all over the BR in terms of yield and potency so for me it would be a great project


 i hope you meant Black Sour Bubble...and nnot his big sweaty balls LOL


Ye ato many mashed potatoes in the menu anymore lol....nothin wrong with making unstable hybrids as long as you stabil;ize em...the Chokolte Chunky Munky to me is worth stabilizing (or trying to) lol


----------



## Voidling (Dec 17, 2011)

Once I started looking into genetics and what's being sold I was surprised that so few were stabilized out more.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 17, 2011)

Voidling said:


> Once I started looking into genetics and what's being sold I was surprised that so few were stabilized out more.


 theres still alotta gear to be had thats worth it....Deep Chunk , Skunk#1 , Bluebbery, Northern Lights , Cinderella99 are just a few off hand i can name. These all breed very well


----------



## Voidling (Dec 17, 2011)

I know there's a lot of stuff out there that's good. I was just surprised going from reading strain descriptions at the seed banks and then hear that those seeds will actually produce several phenotypes that might be nothing like the description. Can't wait to grow out the blueberry, I need something uplifting as rx meds aren't doing it for me.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 17, 2011)

Voidling said:


> I know there's a lot of stuff out there that's good. I was just surprised going from reading strain descriptions at the seed banks and then hear that those seeds will actually produce several phenotypes that might be nothing like the description. Can't wait to grow out the blueberry, I need something uplifting as rx meds aren't doing it for me.


Yeah some strains produce crazy phenos in the F2 F3 generations lol

BB is pretty uplifting, it has a nice euphoria high to it.....i smoke mainly sativas for depression and shit....i find they do more good than indicas do.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 17, 2011)

I've been reading up on breeding though I know I"m not that far. I really want to do an auto for a project. I need the absolutely quickest flowering plant as the main priority, anything else would be secondary though low growing would be great.

Blueberry is the most uplifting strain I have right now and looks like it should be good for depression from all I've read. I'm so impatient I want to pop them right away but waiting until I cull out the male roms so I have more room.

I plan to get a sativa or two eventually but need to build another box for those. They'll over grow my sog box too easily I think with low yield.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 17, 2011)

Voidling said:


> I've been reading up on breeding though I know I"m not that far. I really want to do an auto for a project. I need the absolutely quickest flowering plant as the main priority, anything else would be secondary though low growing would be great.
> 
> Blueberry is the most uplifting strain I have right now and looks like it should be good for depression from all I've read. I'm so impatient I want to pop them right away but waiting until I cull out the male roms so I have more room.
> 
> I plan to get a sativa or two eventually but need to build another box for those. They'll over grow my sog box too easily I think with low yield.


 some good sativas to look at are Apollo 11, Apollo 13 and Cinderella 99 ....they wont overgrow your shit and they finish in about 50-55 days


----------



## Voidling (Dec 17, 2011)

I thought they were all indica hybrids. I'll take a look when I'm ready to buy seeds though that will be a while. I really want to try the slh and tangerine dream and such but hate that they're only in fems.

I'm just sitting here staring at my cab willing the plants to grow faster


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 18, 2011)

haha i do that all the time..jus stand there and watch the grass grow 


There is some fast sativas avail that are jus as quick as some indicas..jus gotta look at the 17 billion strains avail today LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> i think i gotta agree with the comments about the genetic pool ... nowadays theres so many mashed up strains ...
> 
> i think im going to hold off making more unstable strains and work on whats already available
> 
> HC would you mind if i tried to play with your BSB , id like to try and stabalize the purple pheno in seed form if possible ... might take a while but i think it would be worth it , it seems to piss all over the BR in terms of yield and potency so for me it would be a great project


Hey there robbie whats going on man. I don't mind in the least if you play around with anything from me. I think it was Ripz from pot pimp that made the BSB so that's not mine, just the stuff with Caseyband in it are my creations ; !) Good luck!



Voidling said:


> I know there's a lot of stuff out there that's good. I was just surprised going from reading strain descriptions at the seed banks and then hear that those seeds will actually produce several phenotypes that might be nothing like the description. Can't wait to grow out the blueberry, I need something uplifting as rx meds aren't doing it for me.


I remember reading subcools descriptions about his strains.....shit I was all ready to give away my strains to work with his. I actually gave my BB cut away but was able to get a clone back. I was so pissed with his gear. Seriously almost every seed was a different phenotype it was crazy!! And I actually believed all of his bullshit about the taste and high. That's prolly why he caught so much shit from me and we are no longer on good terms hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2011)

View attachment 1943305


Cindy99 f4 pinapple pheno @ day 21...








Farting around with the incandescent setting. These were taken during lights on...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeha i used to love that setting....i actuallt got pix with my lamp on righ ton the middle...it jus looks like a 150 MH tho LOL


I cant wiat to pull down that BMF mang...it smells like a fuckin bowl of fruit loops and its pretty triched up now


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Yeha i used to love that setting....i actuallt got pix with my lamp on righ ton the middle...it jus looks like a 150 MH tho LOL
> 
> 
> I cant wiat to pull down that BMF mang...it smells like a fuckin bowl of fruit loops and its pretty triched up now


Should be good then! sounds like it will be tasty, I haven't even ran that one yet lol. 

Still working on getting my pics in focus. I have a pretty good macro shot of the Caseyband I just took, I'll post it up


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Should be good then! sounds like it will be tasty, I haven't even ran that one yet lol.
> 
> Still working on getting my pics in focus. I have a pretty good macro shot of the Caseyband I just took, I'll post it up


 i think i cleaned the lens before you got it...but check it lol.....yea the BMF is pretty kewl lookin, i might do a run of just BMF in the future to find me a keeeper

fuck unfocused pix...i take about 30 pics per plant for updates, i used like 5 of those LOL some are blurry, some are shitty , some jus look stupid lol....one day ill break down and buy a Rebel 18mp....like when i just have 2grand laying around doing nothign LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2011)

Pretty good fade on the Caseyband (Casey Jones x Headband) @ 56 days. These are part of a sog in the AF closet and are in small containers just getting their final flush


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

shes a real sexy lady mango! nice colas


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 19, 2011)

Nice lookin' buds there fella. Hope you're doing well in the cave. . .


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> shes a real sexy lady mango! nice colas


Another frosty one she is Headband dom and really nice smoke, similiar to my DOG cut but with out the lemon aftertaste. The male CB that was used as a stud for my breeding projects looked to be the same phenotype.

Thanks dizzhole!



Bobotrank said:


> Nice lookin' buds there fella. Hope you're doing well in the cave. . .


Hey thanks man how are things with you! Everything is going pretty well and the gardens are getting dialed in more and more. Holidays are going to be here in the blink of an eye bobo, you ready for it.

Talk to ya buddy have an awesome one! Hey if you get a chance I think Dizz could use a smoke report on the BMF. Thanks!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2011)

Anyone seen the movie...We Were Soldiers?


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh, smoke report?! Yes.

I'll post one at some point today... it's on my "list" lol. . . Man, always so much stuff to do, and I don't even have a garden right now. Can't wait to see what those C99's do for ya... CB look great, too  Have a good one, brother. I'll catch up with yas in a bit.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Another frosty one she is Headband dom and really nice smoke, similiar to my DOG cut but with out the lemon aftertaste. The male CB that was used as a stud for my breeding projects looked to be the same phenotype.
> 
> Thanks dizzhole!
> 
> ...


 The bus structure looks simaler to mt BMF but differs...ill get some pix of her up when the cabi opens for bizzo .... id love see a smoke report brandished lol



Highlanders cave said:


> Anyone seen the movie...We Were Soldiers?


Yea real good film....long but all of its good....some real tight battle scenes to 



Bobotrank said:


> Oh, smoke report?! Yes.
> 
> I'll post one at some point today... it's on my "list" lol. . . Man, always so much stuff to do, and I don't even have a garden right now. Can't wait to see what those C99's do for ya... CB look great, too  Have a good one, brother. I'll catch up with yas in a bit.


 theres lotsa these beans Bobo....jus sayin


----------



## Voidling (Dec 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I remember reading subcools descriptions about his strains.....shit I was all ready to give away my strains to work with his. I actually gave my BB cut away but was able to get a clone back. I was so pissed with his gear. Seriously almost every seed was a different phenotype it was crazy!! And I actually believed all of his bullshit about the taste and high. That's prolly why he caught so much shit from me and we are no longer on good terms hehe


Exactly, I think a strain should be high majority true breeding by definition. If it's not locked down better then it's just some random cross genetics to me. While that would be good to hand out to people to get opinions on the best phenotype to lock down, wouldn't be what I'd sell as a strain. Anyway.


I want to see this BMF smoke report too whenever you get around to it


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 19, 2011)

*Highlander Cave's C4 x Caseyband (aka Boom Motha Fucka) Smoke Report*

Alright guys and gals-- have been waiting to do this one for a little bit. Thanks for the motivation, HC  FYI, I got a Headband dominant pheno, w/ plenty of C4ness in the bouquet.... she's been curing for a couple months now.

First off, I'd like to say this SMELL was dominating in my tent. That is saying something considering she was surrounded by CHEESE . The smell was very much from the C4... strong cotton candy, with some pineyness mixed in. Definitely tangy, too, and would hit you right in the gleek glands when you smell her  Really glad with how the smell came through in combination with the Headband pheno.

The TASTE is a bit different... you really get more of the Headband taste in this part vs C4. Not at first, but it really comes through towards the end. There was some blackberry in the finish, too, which surprised me (happily, I might add). 

The HIGH. Well, this is the part I've really been amping to talk about. MENTAL! It's fuking nuts... as I sat there taking my first rips of the day out of my wooden, well patina-ed Jack Herer pipe, I couldn't believe how strong this shit is. It'd been awhile since I smoked it, but man... This was the first time my eyes have felt swollen and fuzzy in quite some time. For me, that's a good sign. The Headband high really comes through at this point, but not with your typical Headband feel. This is more of a skull fuck, where it feels like someone is grabbing you buy the face in one massive hand and squeezing. My cheekbones feel like they're being pushed in, and I feel like I want to grind my teeth. VERY Narcotic, and my head is in the clouds. I want to go out and walk around-- explore. At the same time, I find myself wanting to stop, stare, and drool forever at god fuking knows what. Great success.

My cut of Boom Motha Fucka is currently being kept alive and grown by a friend of mine. Keeping the genetics alive, and getting some good buds at the same time. kaaaaBOOOOOOM!   Hope you enjoyed. I'm out


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

Bobo, awesome smoke report brotha....thanks for posting it


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 19, 2011)

Glad ya liked it. The pleasure was all mine-- and still is! C4 x Caseyband is in the bowl!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 19, 2011)

Thhis is mine...it deff isnt the same pheno you had from smell observation lol....this one is super fruity / lemony and pretty low odor, jus a short lil gal to ....i only had this female, the rest were males, i got more of these and im deff gonna run em again....this one has that smell tho like you know its gonna punch you in the balls lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2011)

Lol, mine is like 6" and still in a veg state. along with like 20 other strains. HC whatup? 
it seems i have 4 caliband phenos out of 4 females, one is purple, one is nice N hefty, one has some nice buddage but thinner stem n spicy smell. and one is just smaller than the rest with tighter budsets. they are filling out nice. i'm hoping for 6oz out of the 4 of them. i still have my lush male going. he will touch p10/LQX/Lush for f4's/BC x Lush(this thing has some amazing smelling pheno's) and if i see anything else nice im going at that too. Why? I have no idea.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 20, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> *Highlander Cave's C4 x Caseyband (aka Boom Motha Fucka) Smoke Report*
> 
> Alright guys and gals-- have been waiting to do this one for a little bit. Thanks for the motivation, HC  FYI, I got a Headband dominant pheno, w/ plenty of C4ness in the bouquet.... she's been curing for a couple months now.
> 
> ...


So that would be a thumbs up then ; ?)

Wonderfully descriptive bobo I'm glad you got a keeper! I love the C4 and I love the CB, figured they could make something good betwix the two of them. I still have quite a few of those beans left to get rid of sooo.....

Thanks again man, talk to ya soon!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 20, 2011)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, mine is like 6" and still in a veg state. along with like 20 other strains. HC whatup?
> it seems i have 4 caliband phenos out of 4 females, one is purple, one is nice N hefty, one has some nice buddage but thinner stem n spicy smell. and one is just smaller than the rest with tighter budsets. they are filling out nice. i'm hoping for 6oz out of the 4 of them. i still have my lush male going. he will touch p10/LQX/Lush for f4's/BC x Lush(this thing has some amazing smelling pheno's) and if i see anything else nice im going at that too. Why? I have no idea.


Hey T how's it going man. Pretty much the same ole same ole, keeping things steady. Had some pc problems yesterday but I guess I have fixed it Temperarily anyways lol...keep getting the blue screen of death

Been smoking kush the last few days, gotta admit the dog is my favorite smoke. Hey I have a couple of Lush in flower at 2.5 wks. They had a chance to veg a little longer this time around, they are going to be friggen huge! Got the 2 Bubba Kush x Master Kush females a little over a week in flower and the 2 males are just hanging out, haven't decided if I want to do anything with them or not yet.

Have a good one man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Anyone seen the movie...We Were Soldiers?





Dizzle Frost said:


> Yea real good film....long but all of its good....some real tight battle scenes to


I saw that movie a couple of weeks ago. Yes, great movie but did you know that was not only a true story, that was almost word for word a true story.

I was watching the recent 6 part Vietnam war documentary this weekend that was shown on the History while I was trimming. All actual footage. Each episode had 2 persons who were in the war and recounted exactly what had happened with different battles and shit. Well anyways the first episode I recognize one of the guys talking and it's Joe Crowley the camera man (kid) who was in that movie! And they had all of the actual footage from that battle, all of it man from pulling that VC kid out of the hole (shit man the actual kid in the footage looked just like the kid they pulled out of the hole in the movie) and him telling them about all the VC on the hill just waiting to kill Americans. It showed when Joe had to help out with the wounded and that same burn victim that was in the movie. Even showed the Col, calling in the Broken Arrow (meaning a unit is about to be overrun and all available airsupport divert to help). It showed that one plane dropping the napalm to close to the unit and frying a couple our guys and the Col trying to call him off. 

Pretty incredible shit. Later bro


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> So that would be a thumbs up then ; ?)
> 
> Wonderfully descriptive bobo I'm glad you got a keeper! I love the C4 and I love the CB, figured they could make something good betwix the two of them. I still have quite a few of those beans left to get rid of sooo.....
> 
> Thanks again man, talk to ya soon!


Absolute thumbs up! The high is so killer, can't wait for my friend to grow it, too, so there's more. I smoked a bowl with him, a self proclaimed weed snob as well, and he loved it. Hope you're having a good one, brotha.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey T how's it going man. Pretty much the same ole same ole, keeping things steady. Had some pc problems yesterday but I guess I have fixed it Temperarily anyways lol...keep getting the blue screen of death
> 
> Been smoking kush the last few days, gotta admit the dog is my favorite smoke. Hey I have a couple of Lush in flower at 2.5 wks. They had a chance to veg a little longer this time around, they are going to be friggen huge! Got the 2 Bubba Kush x Master Kush females a little over a week in flower and the 2 males are just hanging out, haven't decided if I want to do anything with them or not yet.
> 
> Have a good one man!


Hell yea thats what im talkin bout, properly kushed out. glad all is well wit you man. and you do want to do something with thos males


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 20, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I saw that movie a couple of weeks ago. Yes, great movie but did you know that was not only a true story, that was almost word for word a true story.
> 
> I was watching the recent 6 part Vietnam war documentary this weekend that was shown on the History while I was trimming. All actual footage. Each episode had 2 persons who were in the war and recounted exactly what had happened with different battles and shit. Well anyways the first episode I recognize one of the guys talking and it's Joe Crowley the camera man (kid) who was in that movie! And they had all of the actual footage from that battle, all of it man from pulling that VC kid out of the hole (shit man the actual kid in the footage looked just like the kid they pulled out of the hole in the movie) and him telling them about all the VC on the hill just waiting to kill Americans. It showed when Joe had to help out with the wounded and that same burn victim that was in the movie. Even showed the Col, calling in the Broken Arrow (meaning a unit is about to be overrun and all available airsupport divert to help). It showed that one plane dropping the napalm to close to the unit and frying a couple our guys and the Col trying to call him off.
> 
> Pretty incredible shit. Later bro


Yeah i knew it was fact based...kinda made the movie better lol...the first time i watched it and the napalm scenes came on i was liek HELL YEAH! Gibson was great in it..everyone was pretty good in it !


----------



## Voidling (Dec 20, 2011)

@HC make sure you get all of your files backed up onto another drive or dvd's. It could be your hard drive failing out, if not then it's time for a format. At least that's always what I do when I start running into too many issues. I find it easier to start from scratch than to try trouble shooting too much. I run malware bytes, spybot search and destroy, adaware, and comodo internet security


@Bobo Thanks for that smoke report, can't wait to grow those out


----------



## Psychild (Dec 20, 2011)

Voidling said:


> @HC make sure you get all of your files backed up onto another drive or dvd's. It could be your hard drive failing out, if not then it's time for a format. At least that's always what I do when I start running into too many issues. I find it easier to start from scratch than to try trouble shooting too much. I run malware bytes, spybot search and destroy, adaware, and comodo internet security
> 
> 
> @Bobo Thanks for that smoke report, can't wait to grow those out


Format is always the next best fix. As long as the stuff you want is backed up, it's basically a brand new computer &#8730;


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 20, 2011)

when i ge the blue screen of bullshit at boot up, i now know its usualy a failing hard drive........cuz its happned to me twice now LOL



Update
The BSB's are fuckin tits! Week 5 of veg and 3 males presexed, one for sure female and two more which i think are females as well.....one of the males smells so hardcore lol....i swear it smells like lasanga ....fuckin crazy ! lol ....cant wait to flip these


----------



## Voidling (Dec 20, 2011)

Lasagna? That's a new one to me


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 20, 2011)

Voidling said:


> Lasagna? That's a new one to me


 lol well i dunno how ot explain it....it smells like food , garlic and stuff ,some meat lol



i wish i had smelo vision


----------



## Voidling (Dec 20, 2011)

I wish so too. Too bad it's a male, I'd like to know how it tastes


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 20, 2011)

Voidling said:


> I wish so too. Too bad it's a male, I'd like to know how it tastes


 i dunno... i wish i did....the best i can describe it is.....basil , garlic and a lil meatsauce lol

i culled all 3 tonight anyways....these look pretty uniform in veg so i might have a female liek that...i did some reading and its the BR that has the speghetti and meatballs scent LOL


----------



## Voidling (Dec 21, 2011)

I didn't find much info on black rose but what little I saw wasn't an Italian dinnerplate phenomena. Now I'm hungry for Italian and I can't eat gluten.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2011)

It's heath robinsons black rose. bhe has grows and breeding journals online . in riu an all over


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 21, 2011)

Voidling you can't eat gluten either?? Bummer man that shit is in so much...I was going to make a stir fry the other day for my daughter and was checking the ingredients in the sauces and seasonings and wheat is like the second ingredient on the list! My little girl has celiac also, she has recently decided to become a geneticist instead of a pediatrition wants to help find a cure. She has some really good connections already and wants to publish a paper next year in her junior year. She just barely missed out on a 4.0 this past semester. Daddy has to brag a little lol sorry : !)

Hey T what's up bro! I'm a little slow sometimes but I finally decided what to do with the bk x mk male. Should give one of the bk x mk females a little glow hehe. And prolly my little buddy down south, make sure we touch base in about 8 wks ; !)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 21, 2011)

Voidling said:


> I didn't find much info on black rose but what little I saw wasn't an Italian dinnerplate phenomena. Now I'm hungry for Italian and I can't eat gluten.


 Haha i knew i wasnt jus smelling things cu zi was high and hungry LOL


[h=1]Unknown or Legendary - Black Rose
[/h] Heath Robinson's Black Rose

Created by breeder and growing engineer extraordinaire, Heath Robinson, Black Rose is a combination of Nebu's Black Russian and a Purple Shiva Skunk. Lately this plant is becoming the Mecca of all purple strains as in its F7 generation all of the seeds, male or female, are showing a pure breeding trait of purples. It's not known for its extreme power, however it is known for its beauty, Black Rose has phenotypes ranging from Blackberry smells and Currant smells all the way to greasy meat and spaghetti smells. The Breeder, Heath Robinson, is mostly know for his fascinating engineering with hydroponics and his ability to grow amazing yields using the least amount of HID Lighting. Heath Robinson is still perfecting this strain to this day and is at the forefront of breeders coming out of the UK.

*Strain:* Black Rose
*Breeder:* Unknown/Legendary
*Location:* indoor, outdoor, greenhouse
*Type:* indica/sativa
*Flowering:* ~63 days
No feminized seeds. 





*Black Rose* »»» Black Russian x Shiva Skunk Purple Pheno
Black Russian
»»» Blackberry x AK47 Cherry Pheno
Blackberry
Unknown Strain
 
AK47 Cherry Pheno
»»» Colombia x Mexico x Thailand x Afghanistan
Colombia »»» Sativa
Mexico »»» Sativa
Thailand »»» Sativa
Afghanistan »»» Indica
 
 
Shiva Skunk Purple Pheno
Northern Lights 5 x Skunk #1 F-1 Hybrid F1
»»» Northern Lights #5 x Skunk #1 F1
Northern Lights #5
USA, Kalifornien »»» Mostly Indica
 
Skunk #1
Skunk #1
»»» Afghanistan x Mexico x Colombia
Afghanistan »»» Indica
Mexico »»» Sativa
Colombia »»» Sativa


----------



## Psychild (Dec 21, 2011)

HC.....If I get $300 together for gas, and bring a tent, can I come crash in your back yard for a while? Haha!


I'm sure there are plenty of life lessons and trades you could teach me


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 22, 2011)

Psychild said:


> HC.....If I get $300 together for gas, and bring a tent, can I come crash in your back yard for a while? Haha!
> 
> 
> I'm sure there are plenty of life lessons and trades you could teach me


Sure bro if your into extreme weather. Winters are pretty brutal around here. The way things are looking around here you and I are both in the same boat. Really sucks being flat broke for xmas


----------



## Voidling (Dec 22, 2011)

Fortunately I'm not as bad as celiac, though I think it in part caused some other problems. I had a test down on soy, gluten, eggs, dairy, yeast and all came back with iga (i think) reactions or some such. All I know is I was told to quit eating all of them. Then had a blood test done and things like oranges and cucumbers cause an extreme reaction in my blood. Beef was in the second highest category. Pretty much all meat except fish do. I wish I had a bigger grocery store so I'd actually be able to do a raw diet for a while. Around here there is very little fresh, canned and frozen including the meat I"m pretty sure.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 22, 2011)

Another thing HC, ita hard to eat super healthy atleast for me. on a budget.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 22, 2011)

im on the coffee / cigarette / pepperoni system at the moment lol


----------



## Voidling (Dec 22, 2011)

I gave up smoking cigs last year I think. I lost count, just know I'm off of them. It feels great.

I think the system is made to keep us sick. It's so much more expensive to eat healthy and fresh than all the processed food. Frozen pizza for a dollar vs nearly a dollar for a little avocado.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 22, 2011)

Voidling said:


> I gave up smoking cigs last year I think. I lost count, just know I'm off of them. It feels great.
> 
> I think the system is made to keep us sick. It's so much more expensive to eat healthy and fresh than all the processed food. Frozen pizza for a dollar vs nearly a dollar for a little avocado.


i agree with that...you go broke trying to eat good man......fuckin fruit costs more than meat....mcdonalds cost less than groceries...do the math lol

i quit smokin twice and re smoked both times....but its a shitty habit


----------



## Voidling (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I really don't understand how processed and or fast food is cheaper than natural untouched food. Just seems unlogical to me.

How long does it usually take you to see sprouts when you plant seeds?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 22, 2011)

usually about 18h - 24h on the quick side but up to 2 days on the slow side

i also dont put mine deep at all, maybe 3/16" down if that...and jus cover em with a lil soil


----------



## Voidling (Dec 22, 2011)

Not to mention a decent juicer and blender are couple hundred dollars each.

Thanks. The shells had all been cracked when I put them in. Going to see what soil I can get around here. Probably only miracle grow


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 22, 2011)

Voidling said:


> Not to mention a decent juicer and blender are couple hundred dollars each.
> 
> Thanks. The shells had all been cracked when I put them in. Going to see what soil I can get around here. Probably only miracle grow


 Yeha i always make sure i got a nice tap root befor ei plant em......Hey i jus bought some miracle grow soil to try for florwering....its organic bloom or some shit


----------



## Psychild (Dec 23, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Sure bro if your into extreme weather. Winters are pretty brutal around here. The way things are looking around here you and I are both in the same boat. Really sucks being flat broke for xmas


Dam dude, totally forgot it's winter time up there Lol......my poor little southern ass would die in 3 hours out there Lol &#8730;



Voidling said:


> I gave up smoking cigs last year I think. I lost count, just know I'm off of them. It feels great.
> 
> I think the system is made to keep us sick. It's so much more expensive to eat healthy and fresh than all the processed food. Frozen pizza for a dollar vs nearly a dollar for a little avocado.


Feels amazing huh? I quit last year for like 8 months, and felt soooooo much better! Way less lazy, WAY more of an appetite, and just overall more positive. Although I do have to say, it's almost more expensive for me to not smoke cigs than it is for me to smoke them.....I eat so fucking much when I don't smoke.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 23, 2011)

It's 45 degrees outside down here in my part of the south and I'm freezing. Pulled out my old peacoat, desert winter insulated army boots and gloves. 

I haven't noticed a change in appetite but I have gained a lot of weight this year  My BMI still says I'm ok but I'm carrying all the weight in a gut so I'm not happy about that at all. I guess I do feel better health/body wise but what I like most is not being a slave to those things. Glad I don't have to go outside in the 45 degree windy weather to smoke one every hour.

I think 6 of the seeds have popped up now


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 23, 2011)

Voidling said:


> It's 45 degrees outside down here in my part of the south and I'm freezing. Pulled out my old peacoat, desert winter insulated army boots and gloves.
> 
> I haven't noticed a change in appetite but I have gained a lot of weight this year  My BMI still says I'm ok but I'm carrying all the weight in a gut so I'm not happy about that at all. I guess I do feel better health/body wise but what I like most is not being a slave to those things. Glad I don't have to go outside in the 45 degree windy weather to smoke one every hour.
> 
> I think 6 of the seeds have popped up now


i used to smoke 20 a day but one day i just decided to give up ... its been years now ! admittedly i still buy cigs but a 10 pack lasts me 20 days ! i use half a cig each night to roll my bedtime spliff , rest of the time i use my glass pipe n smoke my weed neat , i only use the half cig to help my spliff burn better ... i have no cravings or addiction to cigs ... i dunno what all the fuss is about pmsl !


----------



## duchieman (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey Highlander my man. I'm just getting ready to chop this bitch and took these fresh, last shots before she sacrifices herself for me. She is Caliband and she is the Bomb! Thank you very much for sharing her. I'll get back soon to catch up on what you've been up to lately, promise. In the meantime I'm fixing a fresh pot and sharpening the shears. 

View attachment 1952185

View attachment 1952186

View attachment 1952187


----------



## turbanjuice (Dec 23, 2011)

Your thread is great I loved reading and seeing your pot grow. Im workin on my first CFL and grow right that I am doing just 12/12 in shot glasses to hopfully get 1-2 grams each with 25 plants thats and nice ammount for my first grow I think.

Good luck on your future grows and i plan on comming back as soon as posible.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 23, 2011)

I think shotglasses might be rather small with even 12/12 from seed. Fluctuations wouldn't have any buffer if nothing else. Anyway, wish you luck with your grow


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2011)

merry xmas hc! still keepig it green i see


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Xmas asshole


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Xmas to all over here  hope you all have a great day tomorrow !!


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 24, 2011)

merry christmas HC, robbie,diz, don,void,chris,cowboy,psychld,duchie,TGSS,bobo,mr.west...... did i miss anybody??

many wishes of happiness and love in each and every one of your lives!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jman305 (Dec 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> A couple of shots of the finished product...this is my Blueberry taken at 8 weeks


 That's a beautiful looking blueberry, my friend. Is that a hermie at the top there? the fox tailing? and whose genetics are those? it looks a very very nice hue of blue.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 24, 2011)

Merry Christmas back to all of you assholes, be sure to treat your girls to a little present.


----------



## POUND TOWN (Dec 24, 2011)

*this shit is real
















*
update on my page checkkkkkk itssss outtttt


----------



## Psychild (Dec 24, 2011)

turbanjuice said:


> Your thread is great I loved reading and seeing your pot grow. Im workin on my first CFL and grow right that I am doing just 12/12 in shot glasses to hopfully get 1-2 grams each with 25 plants thats and nice ammount for my first grow I think.
> 
> Good luck on your future grows and i plan on comming back as soon as posible.


Not trying to burst your bubble by any means, but most of my bag seed party cup grows only got me somewhere around 3-7 grams each


----------



## Psychild (Dec 24, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> merry christmas HC, robbie,diz, don,void,chris,cowboy,psychld,duchie,TGSS,bobo,mr.west...... did i miss anybody??
> 
> many wishes of happiness and love in each and every one of your lives!!!!!!!!!!!!


Merry Christmas to all of you as well!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 24, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> merry christmas HC, robbie,diz, don,void,chris,cowboy,psychld,duchie,TGSS,bobo,mr.west...... did i miss anybody??
> 
> many wishes of happiness and love in each and every one of your lives!!!!!!!!!!!!


You to stoney


----------



## Voidling (Dec 24, 2011)

Wow that's a root mat.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey HC brotha hope all is well this holiday for yaz. . .


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 25, 2011)

hey mango...heres those C99 pix , these were the orig seeds i bought...the seeds that started the asshole seed colective  


thisis what they do topped and tied...that grow was under my old 400 to


----------



## duchieman (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas HC and everyone else here. Yesterday I spotted a C4/CB male with a nice purple stem to her. Today my last 3 hit the dirt looking for some girls. I liked my BMF and I'm not letting them get away. We need to be making more babies I think.

Anyway, hope all's well with you this holiday HC, catch ya later.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 26, 2011)

Merry Christmas Highlander.May next year bring you lot's of new strain's and toy's to play with them brother !


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 26, 2011)

duchieman said:


> Merry Christmas HC and everyone else here. Yesterday I spotted a C4/CB male with a nice purple stem to her. Today my last 3 hit the dirt looking for some girls. I liked my BMF and I'm not letting them get away. We need to be making more babies I think.
> 
> Anyway, hope all's well with you this holiday HC, catch ya later.


 Merry xmas duchie and Cindyguy 

my BMF is lookin crazy good right now, packin on resin like mad every night......of all th eplants i got righ tnow thats the one i cant wait to smoke


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 26, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Merry xmas duchie and Cindyguy
> 
> my BMF is lookin crazy good right now, packin on resin like mad every night......of all th eplants i got righ tnow thats the one i cant wait to smoke


merry xmas asshole ... loving the new avitor  i want it  lol 

got a brilliant new camera for xmas off my lady so cant wait for my next pic updates ! you can take macro shots from about 3mm away in perfect focus  

How is everyone ??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 26, 2011)

What's going on Robbie. Getting back to normal here in the cave lol. Thanks to each one of you who swung by to wish a happy holiday, there was lots of yas : !)

Very nice looking Caliband Dutchieman! Should taste great with the fade you had on her...great job! The mothers of both that and the BMF are from Chimera and the best phenos were kept obviously. Calizhar is a nice daytime smoke with a lot of flavor and lots of frost and rock hard buds. C4 (the mother of BMF) is a hard hitting, tasty and motivating high. Insane frost too! The father of both, the Caseyband is a Headband dominant powerhouse. It's similiar to the DOG but without the OG influence and yield is smaller. Fot those two reasons I have stopped running the CB and what I took down last week is the last of it for me for a while. Jigfresh has some Caseyband seeds to keep it going and I have some left as well

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> What's going on Robbie. Getting back to normal here in the cave lol. Thanks to each one of you who swung by to wish a happy holiday, there was lots of yas : !)


Im good man , you have a good day yesterday?? 
My living and dining room are a right mess , look like a bombs exploded ! lol well at least the kids were happy and had a fun time making the mess hahah !

Just finished round 1 of hash making , using some widow and psycosis sugar leaves  
left the rest of the trim in a bucket of ice , ill give it a while for the ice to melt abit and run it through the bags for round 2


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey hey in here everybody. Hope you all are having great holidays, whatever you celebrate, wherever you are. Gonna go smoke on some BMF with some full melt on top to get my day started. Used frozen trim with about 60-120 seconds of stirring. I always felt like I had a pretty darn good hash routine before, but I can't argue with ya, HC... this shyt is bomb! Subby knows his hash making 

10 seconds to take off. . . .


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 26, 2011)

what up RIU'ers??

hope all of your christmas' were filled with joy and happiness!!!!!

HC, I chopped my BSB x CB down!!!! man, she wasn't the easiest girl to see trics on!!!!! EDIT..... Oh yea, she had a hollow stem to!!! never seen one before... i heard you guys talking about that the other week.... maybe in the CB?

here is a sneak peek!!!

Dizz, I love the avatar!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psychild (Dec 26, 2011)

Dam son, the Black wasn't a lie!!!


Never saw those Caliband pics HC


----------



## RobbieP (Dec 26, 2011)

Some shots with the new camera and abit of my bubble hash i made earlier 
View attachment 1956006View attachment 1956007View attachment 1956008


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 26, 2011)

happy crimbo Robbie you new camera havin asshole lol plant looks good , so does the hashish!!!!!!!!!!! 

hey if you want the assholes seed colective pic for sig feel free lol.....were colectivlely assholes LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 26, 2011)

Perfect name for your collective dizz I love it. Now we have to let peeps know about the strains you have that are totally off the fuking charts and not easy to find! About to go grab that old camera of yours and take some pics for Psychild lol, just finished my garden chores for the day.

Bobo if you used a screen in your bowl I'll bet that full melt ran right through it : !) Must of been way tasty too!


----------



## duchieman (Dec 26, 2011)

Saw your BSB Caseyband stoney and had to show mine. Another week or so for me I think. View attachment 1956061 View attachment 1956063View attachment 1956065View attachment 1956067


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Perfect name for your collective dizz I love it. Now we have to let peeps know about the strains you have that are totally off the fuking charts and not easy to find! About to go grab that old camera of yours and take some pics for Psychild lol, just finished my garden chores for the day.
> 
> Bobo if you used a screen in your bowl I'll bet that full melt ran right through it : !) Must of been way tasty too!


Thanks Stoney........

Your right mangodango....2012 is the year of the Asshole! either that or the worlds gonna blow up...ive decided to dedicate myself this year to make a few solid strains, maybe relase a few....who knows whats gonna happen..i got over a year and a half invested in the cindy and im not done there yet  I got some plans for new stuff that nobody else has as well. I will not relase garbage or the "11 phenos in a 10 pack bullshit" . Im deff inspired more than i was this morning now 

Im so glad that cam found a new home...lol when it dies you gotta give it a propr burial LOL



I been eyeing up that BMF like its a 92Oz steak , i think she knows i wanna kill her and smoke it lol...its litterally stacked trich on trich now...ill grab a fw pix in a few


----------



## Voidling (Dec 26, 2011)

@Diz
My guess is you're going to grow into such an asshole the earth can't contain you and get smothered out of existence.

I think you need a smaller version to put in for the sig. I also think you need to find you a hot model for it. I've come to have certain expectations from your avatar you asshole.

You'll have to go all ninja and sneak up behind it and slit its stalk before it knows what is happening.

What you got in mind so I can be a bigger asshole and beat you to it 

I'm getting more interested in breeding that much else about it. Need more cabs to grow out larger amounts of seeds. The problem is going to be getting rid of all the bud I can't use. I have a feeling I'll be growing more than I smoke, I live in a small town and know very few people. You assholes might have to come help me after a few months or year and critique my growing, harvesting, curing.


I read a "breeders" post about how he only sales f5's but the people talking about his stuff talk about it lacking "hybrid vigor" though I'm not sure how line breeding would ruin that.

These plants are gowing too slow. I want my cab filled with buds looking like those above.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 26, 2011)

Haha i know some people are gonna miss the skanks in my avys...but im professional this year LOL....i have to dress acordingly haha....im already missing ass n tittys tho..so maybe ill come to a happy medium of professional and skank alike. 

Ill never be an asshole of Subcool proportions, or Arjans lol Im just a blue collar asshole that east humble pie.

What do i got in mind? A sleep remedy , a strain for depression and PTSD , a strain that takes you back 25 years and soem secrets id have to kill you for if i told you lol So get to work asshole! 

Breeding is kewl and fun sometimes...you found all the right people at the righ ttime here if yu wanna learn a few thangs...yur an asshole so you fit in. As for the losing vigor thing, yeah it can happen if your not careful..things loose vigor when you inbreed em , dogs, plants ect. if you dotn make the proper selctions and back crosses when you should you can fuck up a line. Genetics are fun but confusing at times.

example...if i had an Afghani strain i kept inbreeding , it may lose some vigor...so id take another pure afghani and breed it in to add soem fresh blood..then back cross it back to my line. Same with gamebred dogs, if you dotn introduce new blood to the line yul end up with bad dogs eventually and ruin a bloodline. You can breed tight as long as you make an outcross somewere and breed back. Rescesive genes are a good read if you feel like readin more.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 26, 2011)

But we all come from the same original genes whether you believe in the bible or evolution. Not sure about other faiths, religions, and beliefs. In the bible we all came from adam and eve, then everything after the flood had Noah's genes.

It wasn't those two, it was dj something or other with tropical sativa's. not djshort.

But that's how breeds are made, by inbreeding. That's why mutts tend to be more healthy.

Maybe after a few rounds I can get a large enough cab to grow out a number of seeds and have money to buy enough seeds to start with a decent selection and make my own. The extremely high CBD (i think it's cbd) strains catch my interest. 

I could definitely use the first two. The third one would leave me only a couple of years old, pretty sure I'm not ready to go there.

Tell me, I'll just be sure not to invite you to my testing


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 26, 2011)

Yeha i agree we came from all the same line....and like pot we climatized and became diff races. 

it prolly was DJ Short, he wrote alota articles about breeding, their all good reads to.

I agree, inbreeding is the only way to get a stable line of anything...but outcrosses are needed as well to keep it viable.....Yur right tho, mutts are generaly healthy and free of illnesses due to a open gene pool.... i wish i had a pedigree on this PC, id show you exzactly what i mean.....my old dog was super inbred but if you looked at the pedigree he had an outcross every 3 gens..then bred back to his bloodline....if not out crossed id woulda had dogs with degenerative deseaces and unwanted traits.

to be real, you dont need a huge setup to breed some gear...jus a lil extra room for a male and soem cuts to keep around. Im interested in the high CBD stuff as well, its pretty mindblowing getting into specific genetics lol

Yeah i could use the first two also...but my major goal is the 3rd one...if i can stabilze something that takes people back to thier early weedhood id be a happy asshole...but we dotn want you to be 2 again lol....you could enjoy the weed of the olden days tho like soem of us older assholes 

i still cant tell you.....yu seem ok so i dotn wana have to kill you LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 26, 2011)

Hey Voidling scientist say that everyones genes can be traced back to one female in Africa. Hey maybe that's your eve!

Talking about lack of titties and asses I'm about to trade mine in for a younger model. Shit she's 11 yrs younger than me as it is lol. About to hit a bowl of Caseyband right now, I could use a good stone. Christ she's up there sleeping, I just got back from the store with a bag of coffee and some cream. Couldn't sleep idk blue balls or something


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Voidling scientist say that everyones genes can be traced back to one female in Africa. Hey maybe that's your eve!
> 
> Talking about lack of titties and asses I'm about to trade mine in for a younger model. Shit she's 11 yrs younger than me as it is lol. About to hit a bowl of Caseyband right now, I could use a good stone. Christ she's up there sleeping, I just got back from the store with a bag of coffee and some cream. Couldn't sleep idk blue balls or something


 Go wake her up with a cock suprise LOL ... i had me a couple younger girls..but it got old (no pun intended) ... mid-late 30s are all good, they can bang like champs and their not all clingy and needy...dont get me wrong..a 19-20 yr old stripper will always command my attention LMAO

Caveman..what pheno is this....i dont think its a C4 but i never grew C4 so lol...these pics arnt the best...but here she is...her resin is crazy this week

View attachment 1957012View attachment 1957015


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 26, 2011)

Your going to laugh cause I just bumped that pic over at your thread. She's C4 dom all the way man. It has what Chimera describes as a "very potent Cotton Candy" grandmother.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 26, 2011)

haha yea i jus seen that...shes on day 53 now

i never grew c4 or CC , or Shishka so im fuckin blind here LOL


----------



## Voidling (Dec 26, 2011)

Definitely not short. This person had people talking about bad germination of seed and high percentage of mutants in his gear.

My thoughts of doing it would require a bit of space. How many seeds do you suggest starting with to find your parent?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 26, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> haha yea i jus seen that...shes on day 53 now
> 
> i never grew c4 or CC , or Shishka so im fuckin blind here LOL


I have a couple of C4 in with one of the runs right now, their at 3.5 weeks real real nice smoke with crazy frost they take about 8.5-9 wks to finish. Didn't care for the taste of any of the Shiska dom plants that I have grown.

Topping all of the cindys tomorrow man....I'll be taking about an ave of 6" off the top of ea one


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 26, 2011)

@ Voidling......it may have well of been Short...his line has mega mutants, and he was known for workign with unworkable sativas


@ Caveman.....im pretty pleased with her sofar...it entices me to smoke it everyday lol...i took some better pix, ill put em in the House

yul like the C99 topped if you want a bush, it thrives that way, yul find yurslef re tying daily sometimes in flower


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't like bushes. After they are topped and transplanted I'm going to keep the light right on top of them to try and keep the nodes tight and hopefully by the time there is room for them they won't have gone all crazy again lol. I like 2 or 3 cola plants, I pack them in like sardines. Right now there are 30 plants under the 1k haha! Three runs of 10. They are at a week, 3.5 and 6 wks. Oz a plant is what I shoot for. No harvest now for close to three weeks : (


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 26, 2011)

yeah if you top em right before flip you should have that...those i showed you were toped early to promote branching for LST...yul see a slight stop in growth when you flip em...i mean slight...then BOOM they stretch till about day 30-35...then fill out...so if you can manage the stretch or plant fo rit yur golden LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 26, 2011)

Think I'm going to go take your advice brother asshole and then get a few hours sleep, Would be a shame to waste a good stone


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 27, 2011)

my eyes are heavier than abrick right now to lol....mayeb ill sleep tonight

peace out asshole


----------



## duchieman (Dec 27, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i dunno... i wish i did....the best i can describe it is.....basil , garlic and a lil meatsauce lol
> 
> i culled all 3 tonight anyways....these look pretty uniform in veg so i might have a female liek that...i did some reading and its the BR that has the speghetti and meatballs scent LOL


 I know exactly what your talking about Dizzle. I think. I describe it as cold cuts. Salami to be more precise. And sometimes with a hint of coffee. But that cold cut smell I've had a few times now.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 27, 2011)

Yo Duchieman and Psychild and everyone else! Seems to be the strain of the week lol

Some nug shots of the different Caliband phenotypes. These gems came down last week...


----------



## Psychild (Dec 27, 2011)

Sweet! I don't really see any pink just yet, but I'm pretty sure once I trim everything down, it'll look more like the bud stretched out by the measuring tape. &#8730; I have a bud I harvested yesterday just so I could get a little tester. I'll take pics and upload them for you guys. &#8730; I probably cut down the most pregnant branch. Caliband F2's are ready. &#8730;


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 27, 2011)

Holy bud shots, HC. You really do know how to get a guy to fall off his "waiting until 12 noon to smoke" train. BRB! lmfao  Great lookin' phenos, brother


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 27, 2011)

that is some dankity dank right there HC!!!!!!! did those caliband buds show those colors all through flowering? or did the develop over time?

love how ya have em all lined up!!!! hahahaahaha


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 27, 2011)

that dank jus dazzeled the Dizzle !


----------



## Voidling (Dec 27, 2011)

First I'm an asshole, then I'm ok. Why the downgrade?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 27, 2011)

Wassup HC , i dont know if u saw it in my journal or not but i got four calibands and 3 maybe 4 phenos and one is pink. they are all very frosty this go round im starting to see color coming in on one more pheno.


----------



## Jman305 (Dec 27, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 1957425View attachment 1957426View attachment 1957427View attachment 1957428View attachment 1957429View attachment 1957430View attachment 1957431
> 
> 
> Yo Duchieman and Psychild and everyone else! Seems to be the strain of the week lol
> ...


 that shit looks fucking beautiful man! whats the genetics in that strain? I wouldn't mind trying some of that!


----------



## Psychild (Dec 27, 2011)

Calizahr x Caseyband (Casey Jones x Headband) I believe that's correct?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 28, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Dam dude, totally forgot it's winter time up there Lol......my poor little southern ass would die in 3 hours out there Lol


It's finally getting cold here and snowing pretty good....about time, yesterday it was in the 40s and raining. Last week it was snowing on the Mexico/Texas border. Didn't the whole city of Joplin Missouri get totally wiped off the map by a monster tornado this year? Strange days indeed!



turbanjuice said:


> Your thread is great I loved reading and seeing your pot grow. Im workin on my first CFL and grow right that I am doing just 12/12 in shot glasses to hopfully get 1-2 grams each with 25 plants thats and nice ammount for my first grow I think.
> 
> Good luck on your future grows and i plan on comming back as soon as posible.


Thanks for the good luck wish and stop back any time. Good luck with your grow too!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> merry xmas hc! still keepig it green i see


Thanks brother! Yuppers keeping it mean and green...and purple and pink ; !)



Jman305 said:


> That's a beautiful looking blueberry, my friend. Is that a hermie at the top there? the fox tailing? and whose genetics are those? it looks a very very nice hue of blue.


Thanks for the compliment man she's a real special cut and has been in my garden for 4 years now. Never had any herm issues at all with it either. Breeder is Dutch Passion. There are a couple about half way through flowering, I'll take a picture of them before harvest. 



POUND TOWN said:


> *this shit is real
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice plant pound town, not sure what strain that is or you for that matter lol but she looks like she was well taken care of. Great job enjoy your smoke!



Bobotrank said:


> Hey HC brotha hope all is well this holiday for yaz. . .


Doing pretty good bobo! All things being relative, I'm doing awesome haha!! Hope you are too "I'm 10 times happier than my big brother Bob, but he's got a hair cut and he's got a REAL job" hehe  



Dizzle Frost said:


> hey mango...heres those C99 pix , these were the orig seeds i bought...the seeds that started the asshole seed colective
> 
> 
> thisis what they do topped and tied...that grow was under my old 400 to
> ...





duchieman said:


> Merry Christmas HC and everyone else here. Yesterday I spotted a C4/CB male with a nice purple stem to her. Today my last 3 hit the dirt looking for some girls. I liked my BMF and I'm not letting them get away. We need to be making more babies I think.
> 
> Anyway, hope all's well with you this holiday HC, catch ya later.





duchieman said:


> Saw your BSB Caseyband stoney and had to show mine. Another week or so for me I think. View attachment 1956061 View attachment 1956063View attachment 1956065View attachment 1956067View attachment 1956082


My 10 C99 are getting potted up tomorrow. They are overdue but doing great otherwise! Finally have some moola tonight for supplies ; !)



Dizzle Frost said:


> Thanks Stoney........
> 
> Your right mangodango....2012 is the year of the Asshole! either that or the worlds gonna blow up...ive decided to dedicate myself this year to make a few solid strains, maybe relase a few....who knows whats gonna happen..i got over a year and a half invested in the cindy and im not done there yet  I got some plans for new stuff that nobody else has as well. I will not relase garbage or the "11 phenos in a 10 pack bullshit" . Im deff inspired more than i was this morning now
> 
> ...


The worlds not going to blow up you asshole lol...and it's not the rising temps that we have to worry about....it's when the salinity of the Atlantic Conveyor changes from Greenland melting and the temperatures start dropping. 



Psychild said:


> Sweet! I don't really see any pink just yet, but I'm pretty sure once I trim everything down, it'll look more like the bud stretched out by the measuring tape. &#8730; I have a bud I harvested yesterday just so I could get a little tester. I'll take pics and upload them for you guys. &#8730; I probably cut down the most pregnant branch. Caliband F2's are ready. &#8730;


That's cool you made some f2s, this strain has the potential to work with I'm thinking. Have you seen T's Caliband? Incredible double colas, hope ya got some stakes holding those bitches up T lol!!



Bobotrank said:


> Holy bud shots, HC. You really do know how to get a guy to fall off his "waiting until 12 noon to smoke" train. BRB! lmfao  Great lookin' phenos, brother


Thankyou bobo, cameras never do my stuff justice it seems lol operator error I'm sure lol.



stoneyluv said:


> that is some dankity dank right there HC!!!!!!! did those caliband buds show those colors all through flowering? or did the develop over time?
> 
> love how ya have em all lined up!!!! hahahaahaha


They developed over time stoney like it was about halfway through flower before I could tell if it was a colored pheno or not. There is a really frosty purple pheno that looks fuking yummy I think I would keep my eye out for that one



Voidling said:


> First I'm an asshole, then I'm ok. Why the downgrade?


That's actually an upgrade Void man, we just can't let the rest of the world know.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wassup HC , i dont know if u saw it in my journal or not but i got four calibands and 3 maybe 4 phenos and one is pink. they are all very frosty this go round im starting to see color coming in on one more pheno.


That's really cool T, I went back and looked at them again. Nice job turning out the double colas how long did you veg to get them that height?



Jman305 said:


> that shit looks fucking beautiful man! whats the genetics in that strain? I wouldn't mind trying some of that!





Psychild said:


> Calizahr x Caseyband (Casey Jones x Headband) I believe that's correct?


Thanks Jman I appreciate that and Psychild is right, that's her make up. The original CB seeds came from Westy and he found them in the form of a bud that come from the man in the dam


----------



## stoneyluv (Dec 28, 2011)

Now that's a multi quote!!!!!!

man, i just smoked some more BSB x CB with a friend...... he asked what it was i said it was another no namer.... he said you should call it unicorn. wild,unseen, and untamed beast! hahahahaha

I've been calling it barney bud!! hahahahaha

what i great deep relaxing body buzz this stuff has!! no sore muscles or any pain whatsoever!!! it fits into my collection perfectly as far as buzz goes!!!! the color is just a huge bonus!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> *
> 
> That's really cool T, I went back and looked at them again. Nice job turning out the double colas how long did you veg to get them that height?​
> ​
> *



Somewhere between 4 and 6 weeks when i topped. they were about a foot tall before i topped em on the fourth.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice roots bro! it looks like it was in its own container of roots lol.


----------



## Jman305 (Dec 29, 2011)

You're welcome, bro. Thank you for sharing your lovely ladies with you. And for the information on your blue widow. I've always wanted to sample a good one. I want one that turns very blue and has the flavor aspect of the blueberry but the potency and stone of the white widow. I might have to make that a breeding project one day to stabalize a couple crosses.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 30, 2011)

stoneyluv said:


> Now that's a multi quote!!!!!!
> 
> man, i just smoked some more BSB x CB with a friend...... he asked what it was i said it was another no namer.... he said you should call it unicorn. wild,unseen, and untamed beast! hahahahaha
> 
> ...


Hey stoney how's it going. I responded to this the other night but I was on my way out the door going to the movies and must have missed the submit reply button lol. Kool beans about the BSB cross man, I haven't tried any yet but lately I have been smoking the Caseyband and that has a wicked strong body stone as does the straight up BSB so I'm not suprised with your report hahaha. Glad it fits in for ya!

Things are finally getting back to normal here...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2011)

Lol, thats normal. i haven't seen any snow yet this year.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

you live in gods country Caveman...we got some snow but nothin you can ski on lol....like a 1/4"

you need a room mate asshole? LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 30, 2011)

Cindy 99 f4 pineapple pheno from The Asshole Seed Collective....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

Lookin good mango......in pic1 i had to do a double take...i thought that plant in the b/g was a giant leafed indica haha....im half awake so dotn hate LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 30, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Lookin good mango......in pic1 i had to do a double take...i thought that plant in the b/g was a giant leafed indica haha....im half awake so dotn hate LOL


They are Gerber Daiseys, I'm keeping them going through the winter for my chick. Although in the last few days they have been losing all of their color and I can't seem to stop it lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 30, 2011)

This little chamber hold 90 cuttings hehe ; !)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

looks like a small city haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 30, 2011)

On the right is an Ubber Kush x Chemberry at 6.5 weeks, she's about halfway done...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 30, 2011)

Black Sour Bubble at 6.5 weeks, they are about to blow up....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

that UK x Cb looks alot like the Cindys in structure


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 30, 2011)

Dizzle Frost said:


> you live in gods country Caveman...we got some snow but nothin you can ski on lol....like a 1/4"
> 
> you need a room mate asshole? LOL


Must of missed this one lol. Yeah it really is man I love it.....all mountains in this little state with a beautiful lake that runs the length of the state! Fantastic fishing and sunsets too.

I'm sure we would get along great lol but I'm an anti social fuk and can barely tolerate my girlfriend staying here most of the time haha but you ever be on the lam and you can be sure you got a safehouse here to go to 24/7


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 30, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Must of missed this one lol. Yeah it really is man I love it.....all mountains in this little state with a beautiful lake that runs the length of the state! Fantastic fishing and sunsets too.
> 
> I'm sure we would get along great lol but I'm an anti social fuk and can barely tolerate my girlfriend staying here most of the time haha but you ever be on the lam and you can be sure you got a safehouse here to go to 24/7


 yeah its tight lookin.....haha im the same way, pretty much a full time asshole with attitude...i keep to myself usually....me n my gf broke up due to my eratic moodage LOL 

but yea if im on the run i know were im goin LOL


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy new year HC hope its a nice green 1 for ya mate


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 1, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Happy new year HC hope its a nice green 1 for ya mate


Heya Pukka Bud thanks and back at ya! Quite the fireworks in London last night!!

Right now it's a nice brown one lol, down to a couple of buds of green so I just made some kief with frozen trimmings. In the process of getting shtooned to the bone ; !)

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 1, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 1964340
> 
> On the right is an Ubber Kush x Chemberry at 6.5 weeks, she's about halfway done...


The structure is identical to the chemberry, but your buds are fatter-possible uber influence (other than your good growing techniques). She looks good and if the uber has any influence it might shorten the time some. 
The uber and chemberry are both good quality smokes and yours is a one of a kind. Thanks for sharing.


cof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks cof, ya can't judge a bud by it's looks. They look very similiar to the Chemberry bud you posted a while back, not much for bag appeal but that matters not when it's a headstash plant. Definitly a keeper in my garden love the stone from it!


----------



## Voidling (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm the same way. Finally admitted it and gave up relationships.

So how many seeds to you go through each generation to find a keeper for breeding? Trying to figure out how to build this cab, got to get it done asap as I'll be using it on my vegetables shortly. Go check out the end of my thread and give me some ideas please.

About to post some pics of the Romulons, they're looking great. I can't wait to get a round through flower. Picked up materials last night to the the lights on my flower side up and running. Carbon filter shortly and the intake baffle for it coming soon and will be ready. Much thanks to the fae


----------



## Psychild (Jan 3, 2012)

Harvest pics over at my thread &#8730;

I know it was a little early >< I got ansy......the smoke is great still &#8730;


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 3, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I'm the same way. Finally admitted it and gave up relationships.
> 
> So how many seeds to you go through each generation to find a keeper for breeding? Trying to figure out how to build this cab, got to get it done asap as I'll be using it on my vegetables shortly. Go check out the end of my thread and give me some ideas please.
> 
> About to post some pics of the Romulons, they're looking great. I can't wait to get a round through flower. Picked up materials last night to the the lights on my flower side up and running. Carbon filter shortly and the intake baffle for it coming soon and will be ready. Much thanks to the fae


I hear ya Void man lol, I've tried more than a couple of times to end this relationship but things are going good lately, she tries real hard and would be totally lost without me. Plus she's cool with my gardens and my smoking lol.

Kool beans about the Roms man!! I'm enjoying watching them grow up. I'm thinking that the phenotypes will all be rather similiar with maybe slight differences. A few people other than myself have grown them, Mr West is one of them I'll see if he'll give you a brief report on his. They are no lightweight in the yield and potency dept!

I usually start with 10 or 12 seeds at a time when looking for a keeper to clone. If your able to take cuttings of all of the females, label them and grow them out for a couple of generations to see if one stands out from the other. Once you find your keeper mom she will be the one that will provide the future generation clones. Do that with each strain and you'll be sittin pretty soon enough : !)




Psychild said:


> Harvest pics over at my thread &#8730;
> 
> I know it was a little early >< I got ansy......the smoke is great still &#8730;


Hey man! Yeah I was just looking at them earlier...nice to have some smoke around the house! And primo homegrown at that, enjoy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 3, 2012)

Haven't done an update in a while so I think it's time...prolly take a while since I'm pretty fookin stoned on some nice hash that I made yesterday but here goes lol.

The budroom....3 runs of 10 plants/run. The runs are at 2 weeks, 4.5 wks and 7 wks. The run at seven wks starts coming down the end of next week and consists of 5 Black Sour Bubble (The SB pheno, more potent and nice yields) and 4 DOG and 1 Ubber Kush x Chemberry.

The run at 4.5 wks...2 C4, 2 Blueberry, 2 Lush, 1 LCC, 1 DOG and 2 Bubba Kush x Master Kush.

The 2 wk run...3 P10 (insane frost, great taste potency and yields and is done in 50-52 days), 2 Indica Qleaner, 2 Whiteberry, 2 Grape Ape x Hashberry and 1 Lemon Qleaner.

In the AF closet at almost 2 wks....5 BSB and 5 DOG in 1 gal bags

Vegging in the order that they are going in to flower....5 Floja and 4 C4, 10 unsexed Cindy99, 5 BSB, a bunch of DOGS, a bunch of cuttings in the chamber kinda leaning towards higher numbers of the P10

And finally.........in a cup of water and about to go into paper towels, 10 Grape Apollo (Apollo 11 x Gorilla Grape) another strain along with the C99s that are compliments of The Asshole Seed Collective.

There! I may have missed one or two but that's the jist of things that's going on in the cave. A number of new strains going on to look forward to...Whiteberry, Bubba Kush x Master Kush, Cindy 99 f4 pineapple pheno among others. 

Laters : !)


----------



## Psychild (Jan 3, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haven't done an update in a while so I think it's time...prolly take a while since I'm pretty fookin stoned on some nice hash that I made yesterday but here goes lol.
> 
> The budroom....3 runs of 10 plants/run. The runs are at 2 weeks, 4.5 wks and 7 wks. The run at seven wks starts coming down the end of next week and consists of 5 Black Sour Bubble (The SB pheno, more potent and nice yields) and 4 DOG and 1 Ubber Kush x Chemberry.
> 
> ...


What a frickin line-up &#8730;&#8730;&#8730; Wo0t! Can't wait to get pictures! How's the BKxMK?


----------



## Voidling (Jan 3, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I hear ya Void man lol, I've tried more than a couple of times to end this relationship but things are going good lately, she tries real hard and would be totally lost without me. Plus she's cool with my gardens and my smoking lol.
> 
> Kool beans about the Roms man!! I'm enjoying watching them grow up. I'm thinking that the phenotypes will all be rather similiar with maybe slight differences. A few people other than myself have grown them, Mr West is one of them I'll see if he'll give you a brief report on his. They are no lightweight in the yield and potency dept!
> 
> I usually start with 10 or 12 seeds at a time when looking for a keeper to clone. If your able to take cuttings of all of the females, label them and grow them out for a couple of generations to see if one stands out from the other. Once you find your keeper mom she will be the one that will provide the future generation clones. Do that with each strain and you'll be sittin pretty soon enough : !)


Oh, mine have no problems ending. I'm socially inept, sometimes I wonder if I have aspergers.

Yeah, you'll have to fill me in on the pheno's you see come out of the seeds and recommend which to keep. 

On numbers I was curious as to how many you use for selective breeding which will be later down the line but need to make the cab now for alternate use. I think my first cab is going to be 2ft front to back, 2ft tall and 4ft wide. Run 2 4ft t5 lights in it for seed and clone starting, maybe bonsai moms. But for now it's starting out veggie seeds I'm concerned with.


Looking forward to seeing the grape apollo


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 3, 2012)

im lookin forward to that Grape Apollo viewing to LMAO ..... story of my life "make a strain that i know will be good and never get around to growing it, so i watch my firends enjoy them LOL"


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 3, 2012)

I had to look up aspergers Void, sounds like a bunch of crap too many labels lol. I'm kinda like you bro, they say opposites attract haha...my chick is way outgoing and pretty much knows everyone in town. We compliment each other 


Yeah dizz myself as well, several of my crosses that everyone's growing I haven't even gotten around to yet. Working with the gear that I was gifted with first just seems right 

Just got back from the grocery store, going to put a couple of chunks of bubble hash into the bubbler and get shtooned to the bonz before I make dinner for us. Suate some peppers and onions throw in some chicken and fajita seasoning, tortilla with cheese and sour cream on top....so easy a cave man could do it right lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 3, 2012)

i got an idea....why dont you grow all my gear and ill grow all yurs..then we know what good haha

speaking of yur gear

BMF wk 8.5 .. prolly comin down friday...trichs are about 90% milk 5% clear still tho so who knows lol.....but it jus packs on more resin each night...this plant didnt have half this resin last week...seems late in flower she shows her tits off lol


----------



## Voidling (Jan 3, 2012)

If humans didn't like to label things we wouldn't have language. 

Sad thing is my dad is even worse with social.

Sadly chicken is the only thing there that I could eat.

I've already got more gear than I can grow out in the near future and I'm just starting


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 4, 2012)

Voidling said:


> If humans didn't like to label things we wouldn't have language.
> 
> Sad thing is my dad is even worse with social.
> 
> ...


Check your rep. 

And hc i'm smokin on one of the purple calizhar pheno's. It's nice but i wouldn't say it was a keeper. It wasn't the dark purple it is more a pink color. Did you get to smoke this pheno and how did it hit you. also, i pulled it at 7 weeks, i was out of bud and it was the most done. maybe thats the prob, how long did you say you let yours go again?


----------



## Voidling (Jan 4, 2012)

What do yall find to be the best. Way of labeling your plants? I'm thinking of trying to find skewers and putting a tape flag on top to label. Thought I'd ask for suggestions first. My last attempt of tape had all the ink smear and couldn't read it. Don't want that to happen again.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 4, 2012)

Voidling said:


> What do yall find to be the best. Way of labeling your plants? I'm thinking of trying to find skewers and putting a tape flag on top to label. Thought I'd ask for suggestions first. My last attempt of tape had all the ink smear and couldn't read it. Don't want that to happen again.


 i do it two ways....i use sticker labels on my solo cups and i use the platic sticks for my pots ( the ones you can write on)


----------



## Voidling (Jan 4, 2012)

Tgss, your mailbox is full


----------



## Voidling (Jan 4, 2012)

Where do you get them dizzle?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 4, 2012)

any garden dept sells the sticks i got mine at Lowes i think...there just flat plastic white sticks about 4" long and look liek white popsicle sticks with one sharper end........if you cant find those you can use plastic picnic knives to

the stickers you can get at the dollar store or staples...there for lableing papers and folders and shit like that


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 4, 2012)

I use a piece of wire, masking tape for a little flag and a fine point Sharpie. How ya doing Voidman?

Hey there T. Nope didna smoke a hit. Moved it all same with the first batch. I knew it would be a daytime smoke cause they were all Calizhar dom. And I don't smoke the Calizhar lol. Not even growing it anymore, got soo many strains to play with and that along with a few others have been dropped out of my line up. Mine went a full 9 wks by the way. 

The Bubba Master Kush are at 4 wks and looks like it will go 9 or 10. They have that seeded glow to them ahaha


----------



## Voidling (Jan 4, 2012)

Doing well. I'm thinking of topping my 3 older plants and clone the tops while training the remaining plants into bonsai moms. I'm going to have to take clones at some point. They're 6+ nodes high already. What do you think?

What is the calizhar and it's crosses like? I think I have one of the crosses.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 4, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Doing well. I'm thinking of topping my 3 older plants and clone the tops while training the remaining plants into bonsai moms. I'm going to have to take clones at some point. They're 6+ nodes high already. What do you think?
> 
> What is the calizhar and it's crosses like? I think I have one of the crosses.


I wouldn't fuck around with the cloning the tops, they are harder to clone for one thing, the branches closest to the bottom have more growth hormones. Once you top it the branches will all start growing faster and then take cuttings off the bottom. You can also take cuttings a few days to a week into flower if you want your branches a little bigger. Cuttings taken any later than that in flower will have started the flower stage. 

The Caliband grows a nice terminal cola if left alone, some phenos are very frosty and pink and they take 9 weeks to finish with nice yields. Good daytime smoke as the stone is not over powering too!


----------



## Psychild (Jan 4, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> The Caliband grows a nice terminal cola if left alone, some phenos are very frosty and pink and they take 9 weeks to finish with nice yields. Good daytime smoke as the stone is not over powering too!


Great idea to leave this bad girl alone &#8730; A few of my friends that have tried it absolutely love the smell. Nothing around here smells half as strong as the Caliband &#8730;&#8730;


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 4, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I wouldn't fuck around with the cloning the tops, they are harder to clone for one thing, the branches closest to the bottom have more growth hormones. Once you top it the branches will all start growing faster and then take cuttings off the bottom. You can also take cuttings a few days to a week into flower if you want your branches a little bigger. Cuttings taken any later than that in flower will have started the flower stage.
> 
> The Caliband grows a nice terminal cola if left alone, some phenos are very frosty and pink and they take 9 weeks to finish with nice yields. Good daytime smoke as the stone is not over powering too!


 i agree..jus throw em away....take cuts from the lower regions...trying to clone tops will just get you pissed off and stuff lol


----------



## Voidling (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks. I'm taking that to mean do top to get side branches growing which was my goal. I'll do that tonight. Had the flu Monday,fever gone but massive headache remaining. Trying to figure out lighting my next cab plus ventilation. Long list of stuff need to do.


----------



## Psychild (Jan 4, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i agree..jus throw em away....take cuts from the lower regions...trying to clone tops will just get you pissed off and stuff lol


Wow, that's crazy.....seems to me like it's always been easier to clone something with a thicker stem. ><


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 4, 2012)

Psychild said:


> Wow, that's crazy.....seems to me like it's always been easier to clone something with a thicker stem. ><


 nah i clone thin stem cuts to...but the hormones seem better at the bottoms.... tops will root but they take longer ... if yur a clone rookie it could cuase probs


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 4, 2012)

damn, i missed over four pages!!!!! 

great updats HC!!! you have a LOT growing on man!!!! I just loved your comment about the "Small" cloning tray that holds 90 cuttings!!!!! 90!!!!!!!!!

all your plants look great man!!! 

keep up all that hard work!!!!!!

I also agree on all the recent subjects... I'm a loner to... I fuckin hate people!!!!

and yea, I always take my cuttings from the bottom... plus it helps lollipop the plant for flower!!! softer stems always root faster for me...


have a good one guys!!!!! puff tough!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey stoney stranger how the hell are ya lol! You having any kind of a winter over there or is it crazy like ours? Our snow that we had for a week has melted lol. Snowmobiling pulls in 2 million bucks a year in this state. Lots of bummed out people at least the ski areas can make their own snow ; !)

My girl just came over and loved me and left me so it's back to farming for this boy lol. Thanks for stopping in brother, puff tuff


----------



## Voidling (Jan 4, 2012)

I topped the 3. One had more stretch. I pinched off all but the very top, slit the bottom at an angle, dipped it in cloning gel, and put it in moist coco. I'll just let it be and see what happens.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 4, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey stoney stranger how the hell are ya lol! You having any kind of a winter over there or is it crazy like ours? Our snow that we had for a week has melted lol. Snowmobiling pulls in 2 million bucks a year in this state. Lots of bummed out people at least the ski areas can make their own snow ; !)
> 
> My girl just came over and loved me and left me so it's back to farming for this boy lol. Thanks for stopping in brother, puff tuff


 id like to come and hang out all ski season, and bang dumb young girls all winter


----------



## Voidling (Jan 4, 2012)

Y'all can keep the skiing but I want a share or the girls


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 4, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Y'all can keep the skiing but I want a share or the girls


we can be like wedding crashers LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 5, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> id like to come and hang out all ski season, and bang dumb young girls all winter





Voidling said:


> Y'all can keep the skiing but I want a share or the girls


Slopes are full of them guys, come on over! Maybe I can even get my chick to indulge in one of those cute little snow bunnies lol


----------



## Voidling (Jan 5, 2012)

If she brought over snowbunnies I'd reconsider the whole stay/go thing.

Maybe next year I'll have the money and a garden that can self tend for a week


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 5, 2012)

i used to go to stowe and killington every year!!!!!!! i kind of miss it.... i don't miss ski injuries though!!!! hahaha

we got that same crazy weather here to HC!!!! we had that one big freak snow storm and that was it!!! it's been cold.... the other night it was in single digits, but no snow!!! figures to, i did all kinds of work to my old snow plow this summer to get ready for it... and now, NOTHING!! WTF???

the weather guessers are saying it gonna be in the 40's this weekend!!!! it's 22 right now. but it's 71.2 in my grow cabinet with the lights out right now!!!!! hehehehe

man, another week or so and you're gonna be busy with some harvests huh? I have a AK48 x Floja comming down tonight i think... I have a nice big 3 foot Caliband to put in her place!!!! she is so mature she is showing hairs in veg!!!

I need to make another run of full melt to!!! maybe tonight..... How about you, have you made a run of melt lately?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey stoney. I made some hash earlier in the week...it doesn't run through the screen like full melt does but it's quality stuff I'm real pleased with that batch. Wating on some DOG to dry, soon as it crumbles I be token on it ; !)

Cool that you have been up to this neck of the woods man!! That mtn is almost in my backyard haha! The locals mostly go to the other side of the mtn to smugglers, we leave that other one for you outa staters lol jk  It's been snowing most of the day here so it's real pretty now

Good trimming tonight if you end up harvesting and your right...nice harvest coming up for me starting the middle of next wk. Feast or famine lol later man


----------



## Psychild (Jan 5, 2012)

Haha you guys would freak over here. It's 72*F outside right now. No wind. Tonight the low is 47* with 4mph winds. I have the air conditioner on right now ><


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 5, 2012)

I guess I'm hot blooded I like cold Psychild lol. It's been below zero at night lately my heating bill is not cheap haha


----------



## Voidling (Jan 5, 2012)

You got it slightly better than I do, 60's today, 70's this weekend. I need some heat. I got the flu again, and from my memory I've never had it before in my life.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 5, 2012)

Again? The flu is terrible man...hang tough. Once is bad enough but twice in a row must really suck. Good luck with it.

How are the Rommys doing. Great I'll bet!


----------



## Voidling (Jan 5, 2012)

Probably a r3lapse rather than 2. Was sick beginning of week, had two days feeling good, no fever. Then today fever came back.

I'll go take some pics and update my thread. 

Really considering a 400w hps for the flower side. It's dimmable if I need to turn it down.

Any problems with running ballasts and lights dimmed for months on end?


----------



## C.Indica (Jan 5, 2012)

Yo Highlander, your box is full.
I would hate to be annoying, but what's the status?
Youcan PM me if you'd like,
thanks a ton, & happy new year!


----------



## Voidling (Jan 5, 2012)

Posted an update.

Can't rush stoners, fairies, or quality. Reminds me of this gay fairy I met one time, such a crazy night. Was my introduction to what true Renaissance festival workers are really like after work. Much more fun than the actual festival


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 6, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I guess I'm hot blooded I like cold Psychild lol. It's been below zero at night lately my heating bill is not cheap haha


i cant stand it if its to hot in the house, gotta have some cool air somewere or ill go mental lol 70-72 is good enuf for all winter long


----------



## Voidling (Jan 6, 2012)

I like the heat. I don't like it being really hot inside from a heater when it's cold out. Something about what the heater does to the air that makes it miserable to me.


----------



## Psychild (Jan 6, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I like the heat. I don't like it being really hot inside from a heater when it's cold out. Something about what the heater does to the air that makes it miserable to me.


Man I feel you....I hate the heater feeling too, but if you keep all the fans on in the house and keep the air circulated, then it's not that bad as long as it's not to warm.

Hope you start to feelin better!



I Love the warm as well. I'd much rater see 90+ temps rather than anything below 45


----------



## Voidling (Jan 6, 2012)

Me too.

I've got to keep my door shut to keep the pit bull in. So I've taken to leaving two opposite windows and the fan going to keep the heat down in my room.

Thanks


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey HC brotha! Hope you're having a great year so far. Just swinging through to say hey. Hope all is well in your cave


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey HC brotha! Hope you're having a great year so far. Just swinging through to say hey. Hope all is well in your cave


Hey there brother brobo! Things are going good thanks man, ya getting settled into your new place? Hope you have a good supply of smoke to carry you thru your gardening hiatus. Thinking you'll be able start a new one somewhere? The fairy hopes so 


Finishing off a pot of coffee, trying to finish a bowl of DOG lol and listening to Dark Side of the Moon before lights come on in the budrooms....6 BSB (becoming one of my favorites to grow) and 6 DOG at 2.5 weeks in the AF closet. A similiar run is about to come out of the big budroom later this week 5 BSB and 4 DOG. My perpetual has settled into a harvest every 2-2.5 wks lately so I'm going to try and stick with that schedule for a while. 

Shtooned to the bone already, need to bebop around and get some blood flowing lol. Time to go wake up the girls : !)


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

Eyup HC hope all is well in dankland 
What do you yield on average with your perpetual mate?


----------



## Voidling (Jan 8, 2012)

How would you define yield on that? For each harvest or over a typical 8 weeks of flower. I've been trying to figure out how one figures effecency on a perpetual system as I'm working on starting one and need a measuring stick to go by


----------



## Voidling (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 8, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there brother brobo! Things are going good thanks man, ya getting settled into your new place? Hope you have a good supply of smoke to carry you thru your gardening hiatus. Thinking you'll be able start a new one somewhere? The fairy hopes so


Yeah, we are pretty much settled now. LUCKILY I have enough buds to carry me through however-long-this-is-going-to-be-with-me-not-growing. I'm hoping that within the next 1-2 months I can find someplace that will be grow friendly. I'm probably going to have to rent it, so that's where the hang up is. I'm thinking that I might grab a couple of 600's that somebody close to me has, and that originally started w/ my family, so I'm going to ask for them back. I mean, I'm gonna need a BIGGGGGGER grow, right   Yeah, me thinks so. 

Sucking down this coffee, about to go roll a fatty of the ol stash... hmm do I stick to the Cheese, or make myself have a special day with some BMF? Hehe... BMF it is!

 everybody. Hope you're all doing well. I'm lurking


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 8, 2012)

mmm Coffee....im pouring some fuel down my throat right now to....leaded of course haha


hey Bobo .... i heard theres an airshow near your house....maybe soemthign will fall out of the sky


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Eyup HC hope all is well in dankland
> What do you yield on average with your perpetual mate?


I have never come right and said how much for obvious reasons but some of the bros that follow my journal may have it figured out. I drop hints now and then lol. I'm running 3 different runs at a time under the 1k lately with 10 plants/run. The runs are spread out approx 2.5 wks apart. They take up between 20 - 25 sq ft so less than a sq ft/plant. I shoot for an oz/plant but that varies, usually a little less. I'm getting over an oz a plant though with the BSB they are just absolute jaw droppers...froosty hulking pink buds lol. Oh and then there's the AF closet 

Talk to ya Pukka!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Yeah, we are pretty much settled now. LUCKILY I have enough buds to carry me through however-long-this-is-going-to-be-with-me-not-growing. I'm hoping that within the next 1-2 months I can find someplace that will be grow friendly. I'm probably going to have to rent it, so that's where the hang up is. I'm thinking that I might grab a couple of 600's that somebody close to me has, and that originally started w/ my family, so I'm going to ask for them back. I mean, I'm gonna need a BIGGGGGGER grow, right   Yeah, me thinks so.
> 
> Sucking down this coffee, about to go roll a fatty of the ol stash... hmm do I stick to the Cheese, or make myself have a special day with some BMF? Hehe... BMF it is!
> 
> everybody. Hope you're all doing well. I'm lurking


Haha BMF it is he says!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 8, 2012)

i wish i woulda grew more BMFs .... im jus llooking at the nugs right now like thier steaks....i wish they would multiply someway haha

great smoke!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 8, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I have never come right and said how much for obvious reasons but some of the bros that follow my journal may have it figured out. I drop hints now and then lol. I'm running 3 different runs at a time under the 1k lately with 10 plants/run. The runs are spread out approx 2.5 wks apart. They take up between 20 - 25 sq ft so less than a sq ft/plant. I shoot for an oz/plant but that varies, usually a little less. I'm getting over an oz a plant though with the BSB they are just absolute jaw droppers...froosty hulking pink buds lol. Oh and then there's the AF closet
> 
> Talk to ya Pukka!


I get ya mate thats cool, i plan on doin 3 plants all 3weeks apart all flowerin for 9, im hopin to get like 4-5 oz every 3week if i can!
you run i tight ship mate, well done you must have some serious disicipline man!!

Take it easy HC


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 8, 2012)

heyywatsup HC? heyy do u (or any1) kno wat pag the floja pics are on? ive looked thru a shitlaod of pages.. adn cant seem 2 find them.. i look for like 20 mins - 30 mins.. adn then give up.. then 4get wat pages i have looked thru. lmao.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 8, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> mmm Coffee....im pouring some fuel down my throat right now to....leaded of course haha
> 
> 
> hey Bobo .... i heard theres an airshow near your house....maybe soemthign will fall out of the sky


I will pull out my binocs and see if I see anything! 

Just about to email my mother for her special cookie recipe. I'm about to make them even more special  lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 8, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> I will pull out my binocs and see if I see anything!
> 
> Just about to email my mother for her special cookie recipe. I'm about to make them even more special  lol


 alright! speacial ed cookies lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey hey what happenin chris! Streets and I had a little grow off...here's a link to the thread https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/476161-floja-grow-off-seed-ft.html

They turned out to be pretty good yielders, I have a run of them getting flipped in a couple of days. Don't be a stranger bro : !)


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 9, 2012)

hey HC!!! what's the good word brother?

you choppin all those girls down yet? hope ya took pics!!!!!

I've been so swamped lately!!! up and downs and all arounds!!!!!!! I'm pulling a crazy move and purchasing a 600 digital setup! thongs are to cold and i'm wasting my money running a heater. I could buy a new light and still save money this winter!!!

catch ya on the flip side!!!
.
.
What's up to the rest of the gang!!!!! hope ya all are having a great week!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 10, 2012)

stoneyluv said:


> hey HC!!! what's the good word brother?
> 
> you choppin all those girls down yet? hope ya took pics!!!!!
> 
> ...


Hey stoney what's happenin. The good words are coffee and kush! Just got back from the store with a bag of coffee and some fake half and half, I was out of both...yikes!!! Canna have that now can we lol. Kool beans on the 600 brother! Sounds like an investment wink wink!

Been really slow here on my thread, haven't felt like yammering much lately prolly the 6 hr days around here lol. There getting longer now that we're past the solstice though so that's cool. 

Starting the harvest tomorrow man, going to be a good one! The colas on the BSB are massive and the color of bubble gum. And the DOGs are just totally leathal looking when ripe! Wouldn't count on pics though I'm cameraless again haha

Talk to ya brother!


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 10, 2012)

fake half and half? what's that?? i just assumed you had a huge barrel of coffee stashed away!!! a friend of mine has a huge coffee tree in his house!!! the thing takes up like half the room!!! good coffee though!!!!!!!!

and yea man... you read me the whole way... need to make some dough bro!!! it shipped from NY so it will be here in a day or so... just in time to get the AE plumped up huge!!!! my AE is looking great man... biggest buds in my grow right now!!!

my caliband is also looking very nice. she has only been flowering for about a week. plus i already have clones growing!!!! I have one more but I'm not sure of the sex yet... still in veg!!

ah man, no camera again!!!!! fuck!!!

maybe a cell phone pic just of the BSB and DOG?????

old pic of AE... maybe week 4, i think..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 10, 2012)

ARTIC EXPRSS!! 

Brrrrr look at the frost on that baby gave me the chills just looking at it lol!!! She looks really sweet stoney, looks like the same pheno that I had and man does she do some hulking up in the last week or so, especially with some carbs or bloom booster of some sort. You know what I use ; !). She's a great plant with a super stone but just to top heavy for my garden and not in a good way haha. I have 2 that are at 5.5 wks right now, must not be too far behind you!

Ok you talked me into cell phone pics. Not now though my hottie is cuming over to f my brains out any minute. I'll catch up to you soon man. Oh and the fake half and half is fat free. Ya get used to it haha


----------



## Voidling (Jan 10, 2012)

What light ballast did you get? I'm trying to scrounge up for a 400 with cooltube. Need insurance money first and rain is keeping me from working.


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 10, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> ARTIC EXPRSS!!
> 
> Brrrrr look at the frost on that baby gave me the chills just looking at it lol!!! She looks really sweet stoney, looks like the same pheno that I had and man does she do some hulking up in the last week or so, especially with some carbs or bloom booster of some sort. You know what I use ; !). She's a great plant with a super stone but just to top heavy for my garden and not in a good way haha. I have 2 that are at 5.5 wks right now, must not be too far behind you!
> 
> Ok you talked me into cell phone pics. Not now though my hottie is cuming over to f my brains out any minute. I'll catch up to you soon man. Oh and the fake half and half is fat free. Ya get used to it haha


man, i don't know how you rabbits rug it in the afternoon all the time!!! i would fall asleep and miss dinner!!! hahahahahaha

and oh man, the fake half and half sounds nasty!! that little bit matters?!?!?!!?! my milk better have a little fat in it or i'm not drinking it!!!!!!!!!

that's awesome you'll take a pic!!! I can't wait to see it!!!!! and thanks for the kind works man!!! good luck on your choppin man!!!!!



Voidling said:


> What light ballast did you get? I'm trying to scrounge up for a 400 with cooltube. Need insurance money first and rain is keeping me from working.


I bought this one right here...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/600W-HPS-MH-GROW-LIGHT-WING-KIT-DELUXE-W-TIMER-YOYO-DIMMABLE-DIGITAL-H002-/280793860926?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item41609e4b3e

I'm on the east side so it was important to me to have it shipped from NY... I have found a handfull of brands for around the same price, so if ya don't like this one i can give ya links to others...

I know two others using this ballast with no complaints at all.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 10, 2012)

The others tend to be Chinese with no warranty.

I was looking at their 400 w packages but unfortunately their air cooled hood and cooltube are too big for my cab


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 10, 2012)

i like my Galaxy , Lumateks are nice to....IMHO with ballasts and bulbs you should buy the good stuff


----------



## Voidling (Jan 10, 2012)

And if I had money I'd probably go with one of the two that have been around longer. 

Revolt is new from what I can tell. I've only found one instance of failure and Gotham promptly exchanged it. Gotham has good products and customer service from what I've read. Even if it only lasted a couple grows that should afford me a better known brand if it did crater.

Anyone know where I can get a good quality, very short cool tube for a 400w?


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 10, 2012)

Voidling said:


> And if I had money I'd probably go with one of the two that have been around longer.
> 
> Revolt is new from what I can tell. I've only found one instance of failure and Gotham promptly exchanged it. Gotham has good products and customer service from what I've read. Even if it only lasted a couple grows that should afford me a better known brand if it did crater.
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a good quality, very short cool tube for a 400w?


I'll keep ya posted on the quality... i know a few people using them with no issues. 

as for a cooltube... do ya like this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HYDROPONICS-GROW-LIGHT-6-AIR-COOLED-TUBE-COOLTUBE-/250788907910?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a642f0b86


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 10, 2012)

im not dissin the newer stuff, i just stick with what works, plus im picky...mine doesnt even have the dimmer on it cuz i didnt want one...i got it used with 2 grows on it for pretty cheap

if you jus want a cheap 400 , look on craigslst and find yurself a lowbay shop light...jus seperate the ballast from the lamp and you got yurself a $40 400 , then a cool tube to keep it cool. i had one of those for a few years , they run a lil hotter but if yur on the cheap then its ok.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 10, 2012)

The 400w package is $145. HC and others say I really need to run the 400 so a highbay wouldn't work.

Also have to drive an hour to get to any cl markets or decent town or cities at all for that matter.

I think that's too long even. Will have to look at my thread again.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 10, 2012)

It is 24 in long. I have 28in in cab. I'll have to check other dimension. If I can pull air through a 180 degree turn I might have a chance of using it


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 10, 2012)

well in that case lol...145 is pretty cheap, i payed 2 for mine used with a bulb / shader


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 10, 2012)

ima have 2 post sum pics 4 ya HC. i got an arctic express goin.. idk how far into flowering. maybe 5 weeks?? lookin pretty good tho. hopin my clone survives. =/


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 10, 2012)

and dizzle i took a couple pics of the grape apolloo bud 4 ya. shit was pretty bomb. only reason i wasnt a big fan was it deff presses the anxiety button on me. hahaha. but alotta my friends LOVED it. =) had a small hint of purple to it as well.

*** hahaha check out the # of posts. this is my 4321 post. hahahaha 4-3-2-1- oo yea. chopped a g-13 as well. ill show ya those pics as well. very purple


----------



## Voidling (Jan 10, 2012)

I think that cooltube will work if I can fit a fan. Got some work to start in the morning. Hopefully enough hours to get set up


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 10, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> and dizzle i took a couple pics of the grape apolloo bud 4 ya. shit was pretty bomb. only reason i wasnt a big fan was it deff presses the anxiety button on me. hahaha. but alotta my friends LOVED it. =) had a small hint of purple to it as well.
> 
> *** hahaha check out the # of posts. this is my 4321 post. hahahaha 4-3-2-1- oo yea. chopped a g-13 as well. ill show ya those pics as well. very purple


 woah, sounds pretty potent lol , im deff gonna have to try these out now haha sounds liek you had a wild ride man. I wasnt sure if any purple would come thru or not cuz i havnt grown any of the beans from that GG father yet, yur the only one .

I got one G-13haze left and just the flowers are purple, not any leaf, looks like an afghani plant...taking forever to finish

thanks for grabbin pix for me man


----------



## Voidling (Jan 11, 2012)

You assholes are being too quiet. I needed something to do at work today.


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 11, 2012)

here, look at this!!! now get back to work asshole!!!! haha







HC.... that's my Caliband in the front right..... the front left is a .... wait for it...... BOOOOOOOOM MUTHAFUCKA!!!!!!!! ya like my skunk in the middle? she's aev's cross!!!


----------



## Voidling (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't wait to grow bmf. I wish I could grow everything all the time. Ha.

Just topped the rest of my romulan, and two of the first 3 are ready for step 2. That third is lagging.

I know you've been busy shagging hc but I thought you were going to show us some beauties.stoney had to step in for you


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 11, 2012)

stoneyluv said:


> here, look at this!!! now get back to work asshole!!!! haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit. im so blasted right now i thought that was all one plant ...even 5 secs after i read it lol....nice plants Stoney ..which Skunk strain is it asshole? i got a few of his to


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 11, 2012)

thanks Dizz, they're frying pretty hard under the LEDs right now... i'm getting a 600 hps tomorrow to help em out. but that skunk is Super Silver Haze + Trainwreck x Early Skunk. he said she would turn skunk and damn only one week in and she is the stinkiest in the whole cabinet. there are 13 plants/9 different strains shoved in there!!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 12, 2012)

haha nice man! i gotta get around to those fo sho


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 12, 2012)

Voidman I'm not even going to attempt to capture these beauties on a cell phone man sorry. I'm only half done my trimming and need to get it all done by tonight too, this is the first time I have been on riu in a day or two. No weed to smoke in the cave even though I'm sitting in the middle of a half lb of bud lmao. Made a bowl of DOG kief a little while ago with some frozen trim which is doing the trick nicely.

And stoney afternoon delights are what lifes all about. Oh how profane haha. And corny ; !)


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 12, 2012)

HC, do you still have your Blueberry cut?


----------



## Psychild (Jan 12, 2012)

Snafu1236 said:


> HC, do you still have your Blueberry cut?


My guess would be that he'll have that blueberry cut till the day he dies &#8730; I would atleast


----------



## Voidling (Jan 12, 2012)

I didn't see what happened tink your other camera.

You got to learn to ration better, hold more back, or grow more.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 12, 2012)

being surrounded by weed and not having any to smoke really sucks a goat sack.


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 12, 2012)

hope that hash is treating yo well bro!!! I've been smokin nothing but hash for two days now!!! 

I'll help ya out with a couple pics man...... AE and BMF...












I now have that golden glow I've been missing all this time....


----------



## Voidling (Jan 12, 2012)

What's your first impressions of the light kit? I just ordered the 400w. If it goes well the next box should have 600w. 

Love the shots of the crystals


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 12, 2012)

very well packaged!!

the ballast runs much cooler and quieter than I expected. I've only ever had a 1K magnetic... so this much much smaller in size!!!

the reflector is cheaply made, but i expected that. I wanted it because it dissipates heat well and I'm planning on going vertical, so I'll be disassembling it anyway.

quality timer...It's good to change em out every couple years!!

I will definitely buy from gotham again!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 12, 2012)

looks tight stoney...a room fit for an asshole lol

im pretty BMF'd righ tnow to....ive yet to hash any of it up tho...thas gonna be straight wheelchair shit


----------



## Voidling (Jan 13, 2012)

Good to hear stoney. I forgot, I'll have to pick up the timer

@dizzle the 400w set for $145 is the ballast, small wing reflector and one hps light. The next step up throws in yoyos , timer, and an mh light. And it's not much more

I'd like to do vertical but don't think it'll work in my cab. A future 9ne will get designed for it I'm sure


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2012)

Hey Stoney what's going on.

What are you going to be working into your rotation for your commercial crops, any idea? Let me know, I'm always on the look out for good pot that yields well and finishes fast. I have a bunch of P10s in veg right now and a few in flower...they are done around the 50-52 day mark with fat ass heavy buds. The only drawback with that one is she is a slow vegger. The BSB are good....they are done in 8-8.5 with good yields and insane bag appeal. Look for the more potent SB pheno not the spaghetti smelling BR pheno. The Cinderella 99 might be one to with a 50 or so day finish. Chompin at the bit to flower those, but still a couple of weeks away. 

When I arrange my plants under ther light I do not have a level canopy, more like an ampitheater or bowl shaped. The plants on the outside can be pretty high like a foot or less from the light with the plants under the light a couple of ft or less. Just a thought ; !)

Coffee and bowl break right now, my girls kind of get neglected on harvest days but they are getting some tlc today to make up for it lol. Later man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2012)

Snafu1236 said:


> HC, do you still have your Blueberry cut?


I sure do man! A couple of clones in veg and a couple in flower that are almost done. Best smelling bitch in the stable, kinda like bazooka joe bubble gum but way stronger. A good strong euphoric stone too, very similiar to the breeders description.



Dizzle Frost said:


> being surrounded by weed and not having any to smoke really sucks a goat sack.


That's ok brudder, just surrounded by weed now


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

haha the happy medium has been found..got some weed, got yur cave back lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> haha the happy medium has been found..got some weed, got yur cave back lol


Absolutely ; !)

........beautiful out this evening, nice little snow storm going on right now coming down at about an inch an hour. Got a half a foot already!


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 13, 2012)

damn, you're lucky HC!! we didn't get any snow yet.. I'm starting to think it's never gonna snow here!! we had a slight dusting today but that's it.... i kinda miss it!!! i got a brand new snow shovel and I didn't even get to use it yet!!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

we got about 5/8" lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 13, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Stoney what's going on.
> 
> What are you going to be working into your rotation for your commercial crops, any idea? Let me know, I'm always on the look out for good pot that yields well and finishes fast. I have a bunch of P10s in veg right now and a few in flower...they are done around the 50-52 day mark with fat ass heavy buds. The only drawback with that one is she is a slow vegger. The BSB are good....they are done in 8-8.5 with good yields and insane bag appeal. Look for the more potent SB pheno not the spaghetti smelling BR pheno. The Cinderella 99 might be one to with a 50 or so day finish. Chompin at the bit to flower those, but still a couple of weeks away.
> 
> ...


sorry HC... i knew i forgeting something in your thread!!!

I'm not sure on all my strains to get rid of yet. I know my AK cut and NYPD will be in there. then i was thinking something like mobey dick or some other heavy yeilder. not gonna go with to many... I wanna keep that part simple and only change once in a while.

I'll still have my other going on no doubt!!! I don't think i'll ever get rid of any of your strains for trade... I just wanna keep those for myself. not greed... just respect to you bro!

I love your idea about the rotation and set up of the plants. my friend mentioned this to me also and i think it makes the most sense!!! he said to follow the curve of the bulb with the plants. it makes perfect sense to me!!!! 

THANKS HC!!!!!



Dizzle Frost said:


> we got about 5/8" lol


hahahah not a 1/2" and not 3/4" huh?.... sounds like something an asshole would say!!!!! hahaha


----------



## Voidling (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm very thankful not to have snow. Last night was supposed to be down to 28, tonight 31.


I'm thinking I just need to get one shoot rooted off each plant then throw the plant from seed into flower and grow the clones into mothers, then toss all but the keeper(s) or should I root clones and flower the cones? Some of the plants at least won't be shaped properly for mums. Though could possibly be shaped back. Just not sure which way to go.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2012)

Goddamn I sound like a broken record but it's coffee and bowl time...already pretty stoned on just a few hits, letters are getting all mixed up in my words lol. I envy you guys that can type like it's second nature. It's hard enough for me when I not halfway already fried. I hear you guys on the snow haha,,,,we haven't enough to cover a turd here. Snowmobilers are bummed and this morning it was raining and now going into a deep freeze for a few days, slopes will be a sheet of ice. Hope ya didna mind me me razzin you on Stowe thing stoney. Shit ya prolly never caught it anyways whoops lol!!

Was going to 4 wheeling over to my chicks and pick her up but first day on the job and all, now she's chilling with her family I think she just wants to stay home. Darn hehe.

Got caught back up with watering and cleaning today after two straight days of trimming. Nice to kick back a little....most recent run is several days or so in, 5 Floja and 4 C4. Next run come out in two weeks and it's a nice mulligen stew of strains. 2 Lush, 2 C4, 2 Blueberry, 2 Bubba Kush x Master Kush, 1 DOG and 1 LCC (nl pheno). There is also a tga run in between those two at 3.5 wks with a couple of Whiteberry stuck in with them on their maiden voyage. The bubba master is on it's maiden run here in the cave too


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I'm very thankful not to have snow. Last night was supposed to be down to 28, tonight 31.
> 
> 
> I'm thinking I just need to get one shoot rooted off each plant then throw the plant from seed into flower and grow the clones into mothers, then toss all but the keeper(s) or should I root clones and flower the cones? Some of the plants at least won't be shaped properly for mums. Though could possibly be shaped back. Just not sure which way to go.


That's exactly the way I would do it. The first one lol. And the less messing around with non keeper phenos the better. They take up space which will become a valuable commodity very soon. Once you flower the plants from seed you can still take cuttings up to a week in if you need the branches to grow a liitle more.

Listening to Alice Coopers show on the radio, he's got a good show and plays all great songs that's what's usually playing in the background here at night.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 13, 2012)

Would love to see these Lush. I need to go look through TGSS thread on those.

Thanks Hc. Kinda wishing I hadn't topped so much off now, oops. Will be a few more days or week to get a rootable shoot I think.

I'll post a pic in a bit of the plants and hopefully my new light fixture on veg side


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

coffee and joint time for me to! 

if you crossed that BB i gave you to yurs yul have mostly Dj beans ... the stuff i gave you is Dj , Dutch passion and Sagarmantha .... hmm seems liek a good project lol

Alice cooper is the shit, grew up with soem Coop , he was a local to


----------



## Voidling (Jan 13, 2012)

Crud, yall had to bring up BB didn't you. I want to grow those out but have to hold off between room and current selection. I don't do too well with choices, ha.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

choices choices lol 

if yu wanna buy some i can tell you were to get some


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> coffee and joint time for me to!
> 
> if you crossed that BB i gave you to yurs yul have mostly Dj beans ... the stuff i gave you is Dj , Dutch passion and Sagarmantha .... hmm seems liek a good project lol
> 
> Alice cooper is the shit, grew up with soem Coop , he was a local to


But then what would I do with this beaut ; ?)

Sorry Voidman, my BB cut....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

what kinda asshole question was that? you keep that cut LOL...if you wanted to make beans you could


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 13, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hope ya didna mind me me razzin you on Stowe thing stoney. Shit ya prolly never caught it anyways whoops lol!!


hahahah no, i caught that back then... i forgot to say something fucker!!!!!! hahahaha it was really funny!!!!!! we went for a cross crountry ski at the base on day.... and i thought i smelled weed!!!!!! I thought it was mine but it wasn't... it was YOUR cave!!!!!!!!! hahahaha

glad to hear ya got a break and are smokin some bud.... only few hits huh... what are ya smokin that is that good?

keep warm bro!


----------



## Voidling (Jan 13, 2012)

I know you hav3 a gorgeous cut hc, I'm jealous of that beauty. You keep it up those 6 beans will be getting popped quick. Even if my next run was promised to trial a cross. Ha.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

thats fuckin halarious


----------



## Voidling (Jan 13, 2012)

I'll look to get more if I decide to breed with them. I'm thinking bb has been crossed with about everything already. Hope to get a beauty like HC though


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I'll look to get more if I decide to breed with them. I'm thinking bb has been crossed with about everything already. Hope to get a beauty like HC though


 BB has been crossed with alota stuff.. but look at it this way.... it will your plants your breeding...selection can produce different strains from the same lines...what im trying to say is we could have 2 of the exzact same strains from the same 2 packs, cross em with our personal selections and wed have diff outcomes ........my selections will differ from yours more than likely , you may breed for taste , i might breed for yield or color....you might breed for faster finishers...see what i mean?

plus BB is just on its own in class and high....nothing even comes close to it IMHO


----------



## Voidling (Jan 13, 2012)

.

Good call on c99. Now if only I had something to go do.

I understand the numerous variations but hard tostand apart when others have same genetic croses


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 13, 2012)

not really tho...what stands apart is quality these days....times changed a lil again in the seed world....more old skewl sativas are coming back and more quality hybrids are popping up.

at the end of the day you want something that makes you happy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 14, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Would love to see these Lush. I need to go look through TGSS thread on those.
> 
> Thanks Hc. Kinda wishing I hadn't topped so much off now, oops. Will be a few more days or week to get a rootable shoot I think.
> 
> I'll post a pic in a bit of the plants and hopefully my new light fixture on veg side


The Lush have a nice powerful stone but unfortunately not too much in the taste or smell catagory. This is my second run with them, they were f1s from T. I think he has improved on the taste though with his f3s (I think that's where he's at). 

I welcome any pics man!



Voidling said:


> Crud, yall had to bring up BB didn't you. I want to grow those out but have to hold off between room and current selection. I don't do too well with choices, ha.


I think they would be a great choice for meds for your situation. I found the breeders description (Dutch Passion) to be right on with the BB



Dizzle Frost said:


> choices choices lol
> 
> if yu wanna buy some i can tell you were to get some


 Ahaha funny : !)




Dizzle Frost said:


> what kinda asshole question was that? you keep that cut LOL...if you wanted to make beans you could


I actually think I misread the question, I was pretty fried lol



Voidling said:


> I know you hav3 a gorgeous cut hc, I'm jealous of that beauty. You keep it up those 6 beans will be getting popped quick. Even if my next run was promised to trial a cross. Ha.


The genes in that baby are nice but she doesn't always come out like that lol. That's after 4 years of fine tuning, she's quite a finicky bitch!



Voidling said:


> I'll look to get more if I decide to breed with them. I'm thinking bb has been crossed with about everything already. Hope to get a beauty like HC though


My 2 cents are not to be in any hurry to do any breeding, a lot of things are getting mishmashed these days anyways but you might as well get some growing experience under your belt and check out the strains that you have. It will be easier then to see what you want out of your gear and what needs improving.



Dizzle Frost said:


> not really tho...what stands apart is quality these days....times changed a lil again in the seed world....more old skewl sativas are coming back and more quality hybrids are popping up.
> 
> at the end of the day you want something that makes you happy


That's true brudder especially when the bar is kept so high around here we are coming out with some insane hybreds ourselves lol


----------



## Voidling (Jan 14, 2012)

no room indoors for sativas here. 

So lush is kinda like the romulan I'm growing out in that sense. I haven't ever tried any kush before so curious about all the hype on them.

Well I'll see about throwing in the bb next beans I pop. If my new cab is empty I'll have plenty of room for it.

I need something to stimulate my mind a little bit and learning about, thinking about the crossing of genetic traits might do a little of that. It definitely peaks my interest. I've become rather brain dead in the last few years and that's without drugs or smoking. Once upon a time I was quite smart.

My light is scheduled for the 18th. I'm going to mount it and see what the temps run to with my little fan out of curiosity. Probably run it at 200w to speed up the shoot growth to grab those clones if possible.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 14, 2012)

stoneyluv said:


> hahahah no, i caught that back then... i forgot to say something fucker!!!!!! hahahaha it was really funny!!!!!! we went for a cross crountry ski at the base on day.... and i thought i smelled weed!!!!!! I thought it was mine but it wasn't... it was YOUR cave!!!!!!!!! hahahaha
> 
> glad to hear ya got a break and are smokin some bud.... only few hits huh... what are ya smokin that is that good?
> 
> keep warm bro!


Hey stoney come on over with your new shovel and we'll have a party lol. Never mind, just finished............2.5 hrs straight shoveling my driveway : !) Oh yeah that was DOG Kush last night that you were asking about, same thing I'm getting high on right now trying to get rid of some aches and pains from shoveling. Daaaaamn. That and 4 ibuprofen lol. And an afternoon delight in about an hour hehe ; !)

Have a stoney weekend great!


----------



## Psychild (Jan 14, 2012)

Hope everythings going well in the Cave today! I'm about to upload some pics of my new BSB's that I flipped a few days ago. As well as a harvest picture of my TWxES &#8730;

See you guys later!


----------



## curious old fart (Jan 14, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> And an afternoon delight in about an hour hehe ; !)


Now we know why you shoveled your drive.



cof


----------



## Psychild (Jan 14, 2012)

Waddup? been busy these past couple of days like always.....I talked to a manager at Dollar tree yesterday, and she said she had 2 employees quit. She told me to come in this week and talk to her about a job &#8730; Perfect for me.....Get stoned, and stock shelves &#8730; I know I'm probably not setting the best stoner example, but I'm in a college town, waiting on my girlfriend to finish. So, I'm not to worried about finding a keeper right now, just something legal as a source of income is all I need. &#8730; Don't worry, I'll still be checking in with the car dealerships and such, but for now I'll be happy with what I've got. &#8730;



*Pictures*

*BJ x BB Scrog*







*BSB 1*







*BSB 2*







*BJ x BB*

















*SSHx*







*Group Shot*






*TW x ES Harvest*




​


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 14, 2012)

Voidling said:


> no room indoors for sativas here.
> 
> So lush is kinda like the romulan I'm growing out in that sense. I haven't ever tried any kush before so curious about all the hype on them.
> 
> ...


The Lush you have is quite different than what hc has. The smell and taste are enhanced in this generation. their are some sativa leaners in this generation but they finish up quick.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 14, 2012)

curious old fart said:


> Now we know why you shoveled your drive.
> 
> 
> 
> cof


Cof you almost made me spill my coffee haha....that's exactly why I shoveled the driveway ; !)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

the bar is so high this week that giants can limbo LMAO


----------



## Psychild (Jan 14, 2012)

LMFAO....HC I definitely meant to post that in my thread >< 

That Purple BS wake & bake.....too legit &#8730;


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 14, 2012)

Great pics Psychild! Especially the group shot. And of course the BSB ; !) They look real good brother, appears to be the Sour Bubble pheno your going to like that one man!! 

Nothing wrong the dollar store brother, that's one of the places my chick worked while she was unemployed. Funny.... the owner is an old neighbor of mine and she used to babysit my daughter haha. Paid my gal cash very very easy and laid back job. They even sell glass pipes now lol right on the front counter.

...think I have some of aevs tw x es in my seed stash I'll have to check and if I do maybe you can tell me about it later when you have sampled some.


----------



## Psychild (Jan 14, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Great pics Psychild! Especially the group shot. And of course the BSB ; !) They look real good brother, appears to be the Sour Bubble pheno your going to like that one man!!
> 
> Nothing wrong the dollar store brother, that's one of the places my chick worked while she was unemployed. Funny.... the owner is an old neighbor of mine and she used to babysit my daughter haha. Paid my gal cash very very easy and laid back job. They even sell glass pipes now lol right on the front counter.
> 
> ...think I have some of aevs tw x es in my seed stash I'll have to check and if I do maybe you can tell me about it later when you have sampled some.


Most definitely....I cut off 2 other branches about 2 weeks ago, and smoked them. Very nice back then, I'm sure she'll be a kick in the ass now. &#8730; The only complaint I have with her, is she grows slow, but that could just be the pheno I have. She smells absolutely amazing. I forgot to add this in my update. Whenever I was trimming her up, it was almost like cutting an onion. My eyes started burning a tad and watering, and my noes started burning. It was all a earth skunk smell. Almost like an angel came down and took a doo doo on my plant. &#8730;


----------



## Voidling (Jan 14, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> The Lush you have is quite different than what hc has. The smell and taste are enhanced in this generation. their are some sativa leaners in this generation but they finish up quick.


Thanks. He said you made improvements since then.

I was regarding what dizzle said with old school sativas which I assume are the kind that take forever and a day to flower.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

nah not all of em..some flower in the 10-12 week range...not tooo bad


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey what ever happened to your bk x mk?

anyone want to buy my seed collection?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey Aev, how it goin? your seriously sellin your s/c ?


----------



## Voidling (Jan 14, 2012)

I want chocolate fried chicken. I think I might be a little bit mixed up.

Dizzle, what's up with your avatar?

There were other comments but I forgot. I hate posting from my phone


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

use chocolate milk instead f white milk to make the batter haha


----------



## Voidling (Jan 14, 2012)

That sounds like a great idea. I wonder if I can get someone to make it for me. Drooling.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 14, 2012)

dont look at me lol....but i kind awanan try it.... i made fried chicken with peanut butter b4, it was pretty good


----------



## Voidling (Jan 14, 2012)

Mmm.. peanut butter cup chicken


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 15, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Hey Aev, how it goin? your seriously sellin your s/c ?


Been good and you? Yep Im selling it, not gonna grow anymore. I quit burnin...gettin tired of the way it makes me feel. What you been up to?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 15, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Been good and you? Yep Im selling it, not gonna grow anymore. I quit burnin...gettin tired of the way it makes me feel. What you been up to?


 I been alright bro...I did the same thing about 10 yrs ago, i quit for 2 years for the same reasons. If i know anyone thats interested ill pm you.


----------



## C.Indica (Jan 15, 2012)

Inbox -> Full.
I'm rediculously embarassed & infuriated to report that I made a stoner mistake..
Sent it to the wierd back door of where that landed, instead of the incoming mail door.
It could have either been stepped on, thrown away, or taken by curious eyes.
Or it will magically show up next week..

But I'm very concerned that it might have been a mission failure..
Thanks a ton for the chance though..


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 15, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Been good and you? Yep Im selling it, not gonna grow anymore. I quit burnin...gettin tired of the way it makes me feel. What you been up to?


That's too bad, Aev, but good that you are being real about it. Shouldn't burn if ya don't like it... that's for sure.

You have an updated list anywhere?


----------



## Voidling (Jan 15, 2012)

New vet light fixture and plants. More on my thread.

View attachment 2000334


I think dizzle is saying you'll be back


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey there aev how's it going. Long time man but I figured that you would pop your head in at some point. You picked a good garden to send the fairy to, Ima take good care of your genetics. Next up on my list of yours is the OG x Convict Kush. The Blueberry were regifted to my friend Voidling as I have my own BB cut and a pack of bb beans from The Asshole Seed Collective. I have 2 Whiteberry @ day 28 that are very similiar with no distinct differences and I have 2 BK x MK @ day 49 that are slightly different from each other. Number 1 is just a bit shorter with more smell and a little less yeild. Both plant structures are the same with minor branching until about halfway up and then the buds are tight to a big fat stalk. Both had a nice 2.5 x stretch in flower and the frost is starting to get off the charts. And I really mean off the charts! I was just noticing how insanely triched out they are today when I had them out to water. Even the fan leaves haha, blows the C4 away and maybe even the DOG too in the resin production. I had 2 males also of different phenos and I used them both to pollinate the two BK x MK females to make a few seeds for Tryna. Looking like they have a solid 2 weeks left so that will put them at just over the 10 weeks mark. I'll have another camera soon and I'll be throwing pics up. 

Hope things are going well brother and I did the same thing once as far as quitting burning. Did it for 18 yrs...quit, got married, raised a family, got rid of the wife, started burning again and now reliving my youth and loving it lol!!

Talk to ya ; !)


----------



## Voidling (Jan 16, 2012)

I was just thinking I should germ out those bb. If y'all think there's enough light above my fixture to root clones then I have room for them.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 16, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I was just thinking I should germ out those bb. If y'all think there's enough light above my fixture to root clones then I have room for them.


I only use ambient lighting for my cloning chamber pretty much what you have on top of the light but it takes a little longer like a few days to a week. That's not an issue for me I always have a backlog of clones waiting to be flowered. I'm thinking your going to need to rig up a humidity dome of some sort to keep your ro in the 80- 100% range for that first week the cuttings are in there. I would guess that the success rate for getting cutting to root for a beginner is about 50%. Lots of little tips that help though : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 16, 2012)

Just got back from the grow store, it's pretty close less than 10 min away. Picked up some much need soil as there are a shitload of clones that are waiting for bigger pots. The next run going in 2 weeks are 5 BSB, 1 DOG and as many female Cinderella 99s as I end up with. They are starting to show preflowers, I have 9 to work with and the first two to show were males. Down to 7 now.. I'll prolly put my specs on later and see if anymore are showing. They have all been topped and the tops thrown in the chamber and a few are showing roots. Hoping for some girls!


----------



## Voidling (Jan 16, 2012)

Should be able to put an upside down plastic shoebox container over them. I'll give it a shot. Light should be here Wednesday, installed by Sunday and check temps with small fan


----------



## C.Indica (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm gonna try the ambient lighting.
I always notice my clones seem to be overworked with direct light,
theyget deficient real fast and try to grow instead of root.

Thanksfor thetip!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 16, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I was just thinking I should germ out those bb. If y'all think there's enough light above my fixture to root clones then I have room for them.


DO IT! Dude, what are you waiting for?!?!?!?! Get another light or whatever it takes... Man, I'm dying to grow some BB. Smoked some this morn mixed with a strong Orange sativa, and I've got a nice smile smeared across my face. BB is the shit. Jus'sayin'. All's I need are some seeds... Aev, where's that awesome list of yours?? 

I didn't know the Asshole Seed Collective has BB. What a great collective.

Caveman, we need to get you another camera, man!

Back to work.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2012)

Was looking for some pics and info on cloning for the Voidman that I did a while back when I came across this.

Calizhar and C4.....









BSB...








And this one from last winter...







The sun rises over this mountain...







and sets over these...







From my house...








And back on topic...


----------



## Voidling (Jan 17, 2012)

Way too much snow for me.
how tall was that calizhar?

Yeah I dropped them In water last night. About to put them in paper towels. Will try cloning all tonight.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Way too much snow for me.
> how tall was that calizhar?
> 
> Yeah I dropped them In water last night. About to put them in paper towels. Will try cloning all tonight.


Hey brother I just went through half of my journal looking for a cloning tutorial that I did bit couldn't find it. I'll look again later. You were asking where to make the cut...when possible I like to make my cut 1/4" below a node and then when your ready to apply your rooting hormone I lop off the node with a scaple, sometimes I'll skin a little of the membrane off. You want your initial cut on your branch to be at a sharp angle and a clean cut with the branch going into water within a second or two of making the cut. You can take them as little as 2" but 4-5" would be better for you. Soak them in water from the tap, chlorine helps kill any germs, make sure your hands are washed and instruments are sterile. Let them soak for anywhere between a half hour and all day. Half of the time I don't get around to getting mine into plugs until the following day lol. Keep the humidity level near 100% for the first few days and then drop it about 10% every few days. Try not to get any water on the leaves, let the cutting get it's water from below where it's stem is. I usually just leave the top set of leaves on and those I cut in half. I'm not in any hurry for mine to root and with ambient lighting it takes 2-3 weeks. You could always add a little light above them to speed up rooting. Find that happy medium with the amount of water it gets...not too wet not too dry

Good luck with it brudder and also with the BB seeds! Talk to ya later, need to pound some more coffee, smoke another bowl of kush and crank up the tunes and get to work lol. Listening to Led Zeppilin right now have a good one man!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm about to do that too... coffee, Cheese, work. Hope you're having a great one, HC!


----------



## Psychild (Jan 17, 2012)

ooooooooo what a nasty update! Jeese man, every single one of those pictures is a breath taker!


----------



## Psychild (Jan 17, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey brother I just went through half of my journal looking for a cloning tutorial that I did bit couldn't find it. I'll look again later. You were asking where to make the cut...when possible I like to make my cut 1/4" below a node and then when your ready to apply your rooting hormone I lop off the node with a scaple, sometimes I'll skin a little of the membrane off. You want your initial cut on your branch to be at a sharp angle and a clean cut with the branch going into water within a second or two of making the cut. You can take them as little as 2" but 4-5" would be better for you. Soak them in water from the tap, chlorine helps kill any germs, make sure your hands are washed and instruments are sterile. Let them soak for anywhere between a half hour and all day. Half of the time I don't get around to getting mine into plugs until the following day lol. Keep the humidity level near 100% for the first few days and then drop it about 10% every few days. Try not to get any water on the leaves, let the cutting get it's water from below where it's stem is. I usually just leave the top set of leaves on and those I cut in half. I'm not in any hurry for mine to root and with ambient lighting it takes 2-3 weeks. You could always add a little light above them to speed up rooting. Find that happy medium with the amount of water it gets...not too wet not too dry
> 
> Good luck with it brudder and also with the BB seeds! Talk to ya later, need to pound some more coffee, smoke another bowl of kush and crank up the tunes and get to work lol. Listening to Led Zeppilin right now have a good one man!


&#8730;&#8730; Chlorine also agitates the stem, which in turn speeds up the rooting process. I still havn't determined wether I think rooting powder actually does anything positive or not.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 17, 2012)

Wow those pics look amazing HC  ... 
Good to be back in the cave , hows everyone doing ? anything ready to chop soon HC ?


----------



## Voidling (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks HC. Think I have to give them more time before taking clones on at least a couple. All for the best. Too sleepy to do it tonight anyway.

How deep should I plant bb?


----------



## Voidling (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm starting to kick myself. Could of gotten the 240 w led pañel said to cover 3'x2' for not much more. Than the price of light, cooltube, and bigger exhaust system. Could really use led during summer heat.


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 17, 2012)

beep, beep.... honk, honk.... wave... nod!!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

BSB just started flowering


----------



## Voidling (Jan 17, 2012)

Which phenomena is that? The Italian dinner or sosour bubble dom?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

it has a basil sorta smell i guess...the male i culled was the one that smelled alot liek speghetti lol , i got 2 of these and 1 that looks diff


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 17, 2012)

I just smoked some BSB x CB about 15 minutes ago... had about 5 hits now, and i higher than i've been all day.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

man those look yummy, whats it tatse like?


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 17, 2012)

dark cherry lifesavers candy. not at first though... this is after a three week cure.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

man that sounds real good, you smoke BSB before to Stoney?


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 17, 2012)

no, i never grew or smoked straight BSB. the ever so kind fairy blessed me with some on the last visit... maybe i should try a couple. I just gave seven plants away tonight, so i have room to start a couple new ones... I have no idea what to try... i have so freakin many and i wanna go with something different. i might try one of my own.... i mixed a blueberry and NYPD by accident a while back when i first started and didn't know males from females. hahahaha

maybe a lemon qleaner or a P10... both crossed with CB, of coarse!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 17, 2012)

im in the same boatas you man, i can only realistlcy flower 5 plants in my space....having all these genetics and nowere to grow em kinda burns lol
all of cavemans gear sounds and sofar is pretty bomb...the BMF is one of my new fav smokes, deff lookin forward to soem pheno hunting in that line


----------



## Voidling (Jan 18, 2012)

What temps did it take to purple or does it do it regardless?

5 of 6 bb are showing tiny protruding tap roots. Didn't get to cloning. Need to get my laptop to go over all the tips and pics better

Which asshole here was it that HC said was growing with leds?

When do they come down dizzle? Want to see what you think of those.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 18, 2012)

BMF will show purple regardless, I'd say. In the round that I grew it, the temps never dropped low enough to make my Cheese purple up, but BMF-- WELL. Let's just say she had some nice ass hues!

Drinking coffee, smoking Cheese. Hope everyone is good in here.

edit: Oh, and Diz, tonight I bake!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> BMF will show purple regardless, I'd say. In the round that I grew it, the temps never dropped low enough to make my Cheese purple up, but BMF-- WELL. Let's just say she had some nice ass hues!
> 
> Drinking coffee, smoking Cheese. Hope everyone is good in here.
> 
> edit: Oh, and Diz, tonight I bake!


 yea same with the BSB , my temps are about 85ish and shes purple as hell lol

theres still mail sittin here i forgot to mail (cough cough) lol my bad LOL ... it will be outgoing today or tom tho haha.....ffs i gotta find soem motivations somewere 

is it momma bobos recipe?


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 18, 2012)

I'll second that also.... my bsb purped up right from the start like yours. wasn't to cold either.... she only got better and better as time went on!!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 18, 2012)

im pretty sure theyd purp up in 100` temps lol


----------



## Voidling (Jan 18, 2012)

Good to know. HC showed a pic of bmf that looked red though.

My light came. Accidentally mailed it to my house rather than my safe address :/ stupefied PayPal. Now I'm a little paranoid. Need to order my ventilation but Gotham no longer has the 6in inline fan and filter combo on eBay.


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 18, 2012)

I know you said 6".... but somebody just told me about thos the other day.....

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-XXL-CARBON-FILTER-FAN-COMBO-ODOR-CONTROL-InLine-9000-can-scrubber-air-exhaust-/400243042016?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d305826e0


----------



## Voidling (Jan 18, 2012)

Is that better than the 4in that Gotham sells? Cooltubes are 6in so would save the space of a reducer.

Does romulon smell in veg or is it the c99 bud? Had the bud for days but only today did my room smell fruity. Didn't have time to check plants or seeds. Running work errands. Will plant bb seeds tonight


----------



## Voidling (Jan 18, 2012)

Plugged in the light on 50% setting. Very yellow and very bright. The bulb/fixture was making a whistle or maybe high pitched hum. Was afraid of bulb exploding. Good bit of heat at 50% at couple inches. Might be right about needing cool tube. Unfortunately the dimensions of the batwing aren't the way I was expecting so light has to be turned 90 degrees from plan. Don't think it's best for coverage .

Got the bb in coco. 5 out of 6 showed tap root. I assume the sixth is the one that didn't ever sink.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 19, 2012)

Ahhhh damn pc been fuking up on me


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 19, 2012)

Haven't been wireless for about a month (router fell one to many times) and now the connection on my laptop is sketchy...maybe it will work for a while today lol. New router top of the list


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 19, 2012)

Hey there Voidman looks like your coming right along, that's cool! Lot of dialing in initially and then a little bit of dialing in for all of the rest of the time lol. Kool beans about the BB germing....it doesn't matter at all whether they sink or not in water, I keep mine in for 24 hrs, and it doesn't always matter if they don't crack. I have had a couple lately that didn't crack after 48 in paper towels but they still came up anyways.

Happenin dizzhole : ?) Your Cindys are getting flipped next week! All of the tops have rooted and just waiting for some females to show. Males are all showing first so it's a bit of a sausage fest lol. I hate this part when the preflowers are there but not quite showing yet. Plant structure is great and they are starting to kick it in, timing should be perfect for flowering. Keep fingers crossed everyone for some females haha. Apollo's are all good and working on their second and third node. Big fans already!!

Nice pic stoney! Smoke sounds nice too!! My BSB are more pink but there were some wicked purple phenos lol. Well done man, talk to ya!

Whats happening Psychild, what's going on brudder Brobo!! Coffee and cheese sounds like a nice combo : !). I have been doing BSB on the bottom of the bowl and Kush on the top lately....doesn't take much haha. Talk to yas 

Hey Robbie mate how's it going. I'll bet that scrog is looking mighty fine! Feel free to throw up a pic here of it if the mood strikes ya. Someone else has to pick up the slack while I'm cameraless lol. Yes I do have a harvest coming up...starting the middle of next week. Bunch of different stuff, never miss an opportunity to say whats coming out lol so here goes....prolly in this order 2 Blueberry, 2 Lush, 1 LCC, 1 DOG, 2 C4 and 2 BK x MK. The Bubba Master Kush looks like it will go 10 so a couple more weeks for them. Oh and a headstash plant comes down this weekend at close to 10 weeks, an Ubber Kush x Chemberry a very special plant, wispy buds but as pretty as any I have ever seen. Ubber frosty lol, one of the frostiest and nicest smelling plants in my garden. Compliments of cof on that one.

Well I have to split for a while and get back to work and my daughter is coming over this afternoon for coffee so it will be stealth mode for a little while here pretty quick lol


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 19, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Robbie mate how's it going. I'll bet that scrog is looking mighty fine! Feel free to throw up a pic here of it if the mood strikes ya. Someone else has to pick up the slack while I'm cameraless lol.


ask and you will recieve


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 19, 2012)

damn HC, you some some prime cuts all coming dow in a row!!!!!! wish i was a high fly on the wall!!!! 

how are the BK x MK's lookin/smellin... i haven't heard ya talk about em much.

enjoy the father daughter time bro!!!! you're a lucky guy, that she lives so close and you get to see her so often!!!! keep warm bro!!!

oh yea.... WTF??? no snow yet!!! i thought I got snow in the winter.... guess not!!!


RP.... this is a nice bed of buds!!!!!


----------



## Voidling (Jan 19, 2012)

I put the bean in a cup of coco, will keep it moist and shall see. They're on top of my light where it's 87 degrees. Looks lik3 winter is nearly behind us, I'm losing my free ac. 71 degrees today. Feels great out. Makes me really wish I'd gone led.

Any comm3nt on the sound from the bulb?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

Sucks about the pc and intraweb bullshitty shit. If yur males are showin then yur girls will shorty after that  thats one thing i dig about the C99, the presexing action lol...you should end up with a decent amount of girls and deff a keeper male if you wanted one.

Nice on the Grape Apollo! if you get super wide fans those are gonna be the Gorilla Grape phenos.

Your BSB is lookin great right now , its deff not the pheno you told me to keep, this one is a BR pheno ..... i got one of the SB phenos still in veg tho, gonna bush it out and cut from her instead of flippin the whole plant


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 19, 2012)

That's what I'm talking! Friiiiggen niiiiiiice man!!!!







How's it going stoney. Yeah I don't know what the dealio is with the snow here either lol. We got 8" a few days ago...then it rained and most of it melted, then it turned sub zero and the whole state is a sheet of ice. Crap ass riding is what I hear. I guess it's down in Texas and Mexico these days ho hum. Your right I am fortunate to have my daughter live so close. She lives about a half hour away and the university is 20 min from me. After her 4 years she is going out west to school (very avid snowboarder) for a couple of years and then coming back to the east coast to get her doctorate. In a couple of years she won't be around these parts. Enjoying it while I can!

Aev asked me about the BK X MK a few days ago and I gave him a description, you should be able to find it. Thick layer of frost on those pregnant bitches haha!

Good luck with the beans Void and no advice on the sound of your light. My ballast makes a little noise but not the light. I think seeds need a little more than ambient lighting...they need something to shoot for.

Going up in a few to put the glass on the C99s Dizzle wish me luck lol, really itching for some girls the tops are all rooted nicely and just waiting for sexual conformation lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

once the clones root its on like donkey kong lol....they just take off
gospeed brother asshole!


----------



## Voidling (Jan 19, 2012)

They're only up there for the heat until they break surface. Then right up under the cfl.

I'll put it in the cab and run it sealed. If it were to explode it'll be safer and easier to clean up.


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 19, 2012)

heyyy HC. got a Dog x Arctic Express i just put into flowering. =) finally found out its a female. =) and put a calizahr x caseyband in tonight as well. =) and a bsb too. jsut realized that all 3 i got from ya. lol. have u or any1 else grown the dog x (ice x cb)? wonderin if im the 1st one. lookin 4ward to it


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 19, 2012)

i got some ice x cb.. been eyein it up for a lil while now


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 20, 2012)

yeaaa thats the arctic express that i have pics of in my thread. im curious how that crossed with the dog willl turn out. i kno it was an accidental cross.. soo im not sure how many other ppl have it growin. if any.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> heyyy HC. got a Dog x Arctic Express i just put into flowering. =) finally found out its a female. =) and put a calizahr x caseyband in tonight as well. =) and a bsb too. jsut realized that all 3 i got from ya. lol. have u or any1 else grown the dog x (ice x cb)? wonderin if im the 1st one. lookin 4ward to it


Yo chris! Top of the mornin to ya our prodigal son!! Hey your not only the first your the only one to be growing that lol! And it's a girl too fucking sweeet! Actually that seed was either the result of some Artic Express pollen floating around or it's straight up DOG as the dog throws out the occasional bean. We can tell once it's been flowering for a few weeks. Either way it's going to be real good. And if it does happen to be straight up DOG then consider yourself lucky little brother, that's prolly my fav out of 20 strains that I have running right now. 

There are a few phenos of the Caliband that I'm familiar with so once she get's going it will be easy to tell which one. The BSB has a couple of phenos, the spaghetti smelling BR pheno and the SB pheno (the better pheno with BOGs Bubba Kush in it), and they are kind of hard to tell apart. The SB pheno is far superior hope you get that one! Hey as a matter of fact that's what's in my bowl this morning haha.

Shit bro I thought it was Sat. morning ahaha. It's Fri. you prolly have to go to work....I wouldn't have been so chipper in the beginning lol, I was thinking you had the day off! Have a good one.



Dizzle Frost said:


> i got some ice x cb.. been eyein it up for a lil while now


I harvest a couple recently, it's good stuff. A couple of phenos, one has airy buds that have crazy frost and look like Ice buds and another one with heavy buds and smelled just like the Ice.

Hey I got one for ya brother asshole lol.....I pick up my chick last night and she's talking about this new friend of hers at her new job. I mean talking a lot about her ; !) Then she pulls out her phone and shows me a picture that her friend sent her as soon as she got home from work. It was a pic of her in her hot tub! Very very sexy! And the text to my girl is "you should come join me". Now my chick is quite a bit older than this girl, early 40s but very hot. This new friend hers is 22 lol! And very hot lol! 

I was talking to my gal on the phone this morning and she says to me...hey if your looking for a third she might be the one... I'm thinking it's time for my chick to walk the walk. She's had an opportunity with my scandie baby a couple of years ago, the 3 of us were fooling around in bed and my gal chickened out. And scandie is in her early 20s too and drop dead gorgeous. Thanks a lot babe lol. 

Later man


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 20, 2012)

Hell Yeah!!! 

gotta love the extra chick haha .... this time shes gota go the distance

lucky asshole


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2012)

My girl better be careful...I hear once black never back ; !)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 20, 2012)

shes a hot black chick to? im a jelous asshole

im thinkin Riahna here lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 20, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> My girl better be careful...I hear once black never back ; !)


its tru ....


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 20, 2012)

awesome!!!!! thats sum great news!!! ill post pics up this weekend. soo u can see the dog. and see how she looks. =) i have a kannabia special x G-13 that is doing fuckin AMAZINGG! the structure is ubelievable! ill have pics of that as well. all my plants in my veg box turned out to be female. all 5. =)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2012)

Five out of five for girls huh, nice! I was starting to get a little worried looking for females in the batch of Cindys coming up from The Asshole Seed Collection but they are starting to lift up their skirts haha. Pulling the trigger on them next week, should be quite a show!

Post pics any time that you want man, keep some action going here lol. I made some kief and some hash this afternoon that came out fucking killer! Light light color, very little stir time it's prolly full melt...I know that the kief is hehe.

My 17 year old son moved out of his mom's house today (or should I say got kicked out) and is now staying with his grandparents (my parents). Along with his music he is also into video taping and shit. Well the manager of his band got him a gig to shoot a music video for some big name band down in Jersey and his mom won't let him go because it's during the week and he has school. He said he's doing it, she gave him an ultimatum...pack your bags if you go your out. I couldn't get her to budge and tonight the shit hit the fan up there. It's still a couple of weeks till the shoot but he's out of the house........ He does not like my chick and the feeling is mutual with her so he won't be staying here. My parents will love it though, whenever the grandsons have trouble with their parents they go stay at my moms haha


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 20, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Five out of five for girls huh, nice! I was starting to get a little worried looking for females in the batch of Cindys coming up from The Asshole Seed Collection but they are starting to lift up their skirts haha. Pulling the trigger on them next week, should be quite a show!
> 
> Post pics any time that you want man, keep some action going here lol. I made some kief and some hash this afternoon that came out fucking killer! Light light color, very little stir time it's prolly full melt...I know that the kief is hehe.
> 
> My 17 year old son moved out of his mom's house today (or should I say got kicked out) and is now staying with his grandparents (my parents). Along with his music he is also into video taping and shit. Well the manager of his band got him a gig to shoot a music video for some big name band down in Jersey and his mom won't let him go because it's during the week and he has school. He said he's doing it, she gave him an ultimatum...pack your bags if you go your out. I couldn't get her to budge and tonight the shit hit the fan up there. It's still a couple of weeks till the shoot but he's out of the house........ He does not like my chick and the feeling is mutual with her so he won't be staying here. My parents will love it though, whenever the grandsons have trouble with their parents they go stay at my moms haha


haha sound like your sons got the same stubborn gene that a few of us follow assholes have , he should join us in the asshole cave collective 

that hash sounds killer . whenever i make bubble hash i leave all my trim n popcorn in the ice water for awhile then stir it quite abit ,, is that wrong then ? should it be a quick in and out job ? 

also thanks for the like in my thread lol ... im glad 99% of friends on this forum are cool


----------



## Voidling (Jan 20, 2012)

He'll have to wait until he's 18 by forum rules 

HC - curse you. make me jealous and miss someone all at the same time. I thought that was only for girls, but now I think about it might be right. Though I think it's more the freak part than any color. Ha. I'm kind of on the fringe of a bdsm group or two.

Plan to get to cloning here shortly. Got my pc out to read through your post on cloning. Now have to scroll back to find it. ha. Just cleaning up my room first to move the cab, then clone. BB are still hiding expect another day or two.

Robbie, I've posted your thread as an example of a great scrog in several threads. Can barely stand to look at it myself because I get rather jealous. Ha. Soon

HC- Who did you tell me was growing with led's that follows your thread?


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 20, 2012)

Voidling said:


> He'll have to wait until he's 18 by forum rules
> 
> HC - curse you. make me jealous and miss someone all at the same time. I thought that was only for girls, but now I think about it might be right. Though I think it's more the freak part than any color. Ha. I'm kind of on the fringe of a bdsm group or two.
> 
> ...


hahah yeah man i forgot about rules but ... then again im not gonna grass lol !

Nice one for sharing my thread , glad you like it , Highlander and co have helped me with my growing no end so your in great hands my friend !


----------



## Voidling (Jan 20, 2012)

Indeed, they are very helpful assholes indeed. Ha. I owe this thread a lot, or its given me a lot.

I'm thinking of led scrog to take over my mother clone side when I get my other cab built. Hope to pull off a nice high sativa like you have.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 20, 2012)

View attachment 2009626View attachment 2009627

Just took cuttings
Do I need to trim back fan leaves or do those look good?

Couple more pics on my thread


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 21, 2012)

nice Voidling

i usualy cut the main fans back a lil bit, like about one inch or so from the end...kinda how pic 3 looks near the lighter....just like that


----------



## Voidling (Jan 21, 2012)

You asshole waiting till I shut down the PC, smoke, lay down, and stuck using my phone.

I'll trim some back tomorrow.

HC, maybe you better be careful. She might go young hot black chick and not go back


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 21, 2012)

haha thats what us assholes do best


----------



## Saerimmner (Jan 21, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Was looking for some pics and info on cloning for the Voidman that I did a while back when I came across this.
> 
> Calizhar and C4.....
> 
> ...


damn! I wanna move there lol, looks lovely


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 21, 2012)

Hey man hows it going. Yeah this is a real pretty place for sure. The views aren't free though it's a pretty highly taxed area...that's ok though, small price to pay to keep the state from being overrun with businesses and factories lol


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jan 21, 2012)

HC can i come over to your place???? lol.........looks beautifull bro!!..the weed, the scenery and ya pooch!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 21, 2012)

The Cindy 99s are showing sex now, a few males at first and then finally a female! I have been checking them for a week now with a jewelers loop and it was so cool to finally see a pussy hair!! Number 8 is the first girl...this pic is from a few weeks ago, anyone see anything wrong with this picture?? Zero in on the glass labeled 8 lmao ; !)

Wake up time for the girls, got a run in it's eighth week that's looking sweet!


----------



## Voidling (Jan 21, 2012)

I had typed out a long reply on my phone and it all vanished.

Opened my cab this morning. The cuttings I took already had wilty fan leaves. Had planned to trim back the leaves and put a dome over it this morning but was too late. Cut off the bottom big droopy leaves and cut back the rest. Might be too late. Next time I'll cut off more fan leaves and put dome over immediately.

1 BB seed has come up


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 21, 2012)

That's sucks buddy. I even said "oh no" out loud ; !)

You remember, member? 100% humidity for the first few days. Live and learn no biggie just part of the learning curve lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 21, 2012)

HC, did you run out of party cups and had to use the kitchen glasses? hahahaha here's a song to sing along to when your transplanting...

[video=youtube;BKZqGJONH68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKZqGJONH68&feature=player_embedded[/video]

oh yea! check this out.... i woke up today, and look what happened!!!! barely enough to even call it snow!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 21, 2012)

sup assholes .... same ol? or new ol?


----------



## Voidling (Jan 21, 2012)

more snow than I want

Yeah, I just didn't want to go outside in the cold to get a tote last night. Won't be able to get 100% humidity. I had a fan blowing over an open cup of water in the cab last night figured that'd keep the humidity up, was at 50% this morning. I think I left too much fan leaf


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 21, 2012)

Same old same old......

I topped the cindys a few weeks ago. When I went to put them in plugs later that day number 8 was dead (#8 is my first C99 female).....and if you look closely at the glass that cutting was in you'll see why lol. Bonehead stoner move haha never realized that there was no water in that glass!

Looks real serene stoney man, sun is out now but it was like that here this morning with it snowing


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 21, 2012)

lmfao man its not funny but its funny lol....ive done some dumbass shit like that to...we all have i think haha

it was "air"oponics LOL


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 21, 2012)

coffee and some bmf checking in. . . puff puff pass. . .


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 21, 2012)

haha i got a coffee and was just about to open the BMF jar to haha

Bobo......your bird has flown


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 21, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> coffee and some bmf checking in. . . puff puff pass. . .





Dizzle Frost said:


> haha i got a coffee and was just about to open the BMF jar to haha
> 
> Bobo......your bird has flown


The ASC strikes again! Dizz has some pretty incredible genetics over in his cave brobo...kool beans!!

Got up at 4 this morning haha, that was a little too early....had to take a nap this afternoon lol. But I get to have a second wake and bake. And I think I'm on my third pot of coffee of the day ; !)


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 21, 2012)

i got a c-99 goin too. =) pineapple pheno. smells AWESOMEE! gonna do an update 2morro. ill show ya pics of that dog as well. the leaves are VERY VERY thick. deff looks to be an indica dom. pheno. im really excited for this 1 man... deff takin a couple clones of it. and a couple of the K-13. and BSB... cuz right now i only have 2 c-99 clones and a super skunk clone in my veg box... other than that its empty. lol. soo figured ill take a clone of all teh new plants i pu tinto flowering.. jsut in case i get a good keeper out of them. =D im sure ill en up with a few keepers.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 21, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> The ASC strikes again! Dizz has some pretty incredible genetics over in his cave brobo...kool beans!!
> 
> Got up at 4 this morning haha, that was a little too early....had to take a nap this afternoon lol. But I get to have a second wake and bake. And I think I'm on my third pot of coffee of the day ; !)


 thanks for the good words brohole .... why you wake up so early? i hate that shit to, i can never go back to bed right away



chb444220 said:


> i got a c-99 goin too. =) pineapple pheno. smells AWESOMEE! gonna do an update 2morro. ill show ya pics of that dog as well. the leaves are VERY VERY thick. deff looks to be an indica dom. pheno. im really excited for this 1 man... deff takin a couple clones of it. and a couple of the K-13. and BSB... cuz right now i only have 2 c-99 clones and a super skunk clone in my veg box... other than that its empty. lol. soo figured ill take a clone of all teh new plants i pu tinto flowering.. jsut in case i get a good keeper out of them. =D im sure ill en up with a few keepers.


 glad yur diggin the Cindy, that pheno does smell pretty incredible even at like week 4......i think the DOG is on deck for my next grow, i gotta experience the DOG , i wanna get bitten LOL 


im jus comin down from the BMF earlier...man i love this stuff....jar is almost on E tho


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 22, 2012)

yeaaa LOVE the smell of the cindy!! grew a lil tall for me thho. its gotta be pushin 4-5 ft now. lol. looks like its gonna have sum small.l but potent buds! i got 2 clones of it as well. =) wish i kept that bsb male around. coulda made sum sour cindy.  bet that woulda been a nice cross.. maybe an idea for the cave ehh???? lol. im really lookin 4ward to the dog tho. gotta make sure to get a clone of that. cuz my veg box is lonely and empty


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 22, 2012)

and yeaaa i been smokin that "BMF" as every1 seems to be callin it now, for the last few days. =) LOVE this stuff. really really like the g-13 as well.. one oif the best highs ive had in a LONGGGGG time. jsut put me in a great mood. not too sleepy.. and not to "uppy" wish i had more.. =(


----------



## Voidling (Jan 22, 2012)

I want to grow out the bmf so bad between it's appearance and everyone smoking it. All in due time.

5 of 6 bb have popped

Several plants will need new cuts taken to clone


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 22, 2012)

the cindy stretches hard if you dotn have enuf pot space.... i noticed it needed a lil room to stretch wide or it just grows tall and thin. i dig the smell to , its almost undescribable 

i was thinkin the same thing lastnight, i wish i woulda kept a BSB male haha


----------



## Voidling (Jan 22, 2012)

Well when ever I pop the bsb I'll try taking pollen for you dizzle


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 22, 2012)

kewl beans Voidman thanks


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 22, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> the cindy stretches hard if you dotn have enuf pot space.... i noticed it needed a lil room to stretch wide or it just grows tall and thin. i dig the smell to , its almost undescribable
> 
> i was thinkin the same thing lastnight, i wish i woulda kept a BSB male haha


Shit man I have a ton of BSB seeds lol. They were one of the strains that was going to go retail so I made a bunch. Got your back asshole!

I was going to ask you about the stretch on the Cindys...one of the males seems a little shorter than the rest but just as healthy, I'll keep an eye on that one. My plants are all pushing 10-12" with double colas, they look very similiar in size and shape to Flogrows Cindy 88s

Hey hey just about the first football game that I have watched this season....hahahahaha shit baltimore just missed a chip shot field goal with 11 seconds left,,,they could have tied it up lmao. Goooooo pats!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 22, 2012)

Been a shitty day in the cave today...started out fine but damn depression settled in like a thick fog (ill blame it on my chick ; ), fogs breaking now and I'm about toke on some full melt and then making chicken tetrazzini for dinner later on. Crank some tunes loud, things should be just fine lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 22, 2012)

kewlness asshole! im gonna keep a dedicated BSB momma...jus gotta find a good daddy  .. Some of the plants are just shorter , as long as they look OK in the branching / health dept you shouldnt find any mutants....but you neve rknow lol


yeah that game was pretty tight, end was fuckin crazee...cant belive he shanked that kick lol

foggy as fuck here to tonight....cant see past 30-40ft


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 22, 2012)

Wasn't sure if shorter might be better...wondering what the stretch on these girls, something like 3x maybe?

Just put the loop on them and found 2 more girls! That puts me at 3 ladies, 3 males and 3 shy ones. Won't be any problem getting cuttings haha, thinking I might take a bunch and flower them all as soon as they root. The Anne Frank closet should be just about ready for a new crop by then

....The females are all getting upcanned from 1 gal bags to the rosepots right now by the way : !)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 22, 2012)

the shy ones are most likely stuborn women haha which is about right... the avg female ratio is about 7/10 with this line .. im glad its still the same in the F4 gen, i got that when i ran em...thats what i got when i ran the orig F2s to  they breed true for many goodies.

the stretch gets a lil crazee, i noticed when i repot em and flip em they slow vert growth and the roots search for dirt....once they find it the plants explode... but 2.5-3x is about right..i flip em at about 12" and i end up with 30" plants... they stretch till about day 30



man this plant is wild 


check out the chunk of bud growing were the calyx usually grows lol....that thing loosk like a male nut but its not, it was a lil hard picce of green plant with a pistil comin out haha


the colors are pretty tight tho....i cant wait to flower the Sour Bubble pheno.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 22, 2012)

Great info brother and kool pic! Try and catch up with you in a couple of hours, gots to go watch a chick show. Think she's heading home afterwards though lol I'll be ready for another smoke by then ; !) Shtooned to the bone on the hash that I made last week...tastes like your smoking lighter fluid man lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 22, 2012)

No coffee junkies here hehe......went out to the supermarket a little while ago and came back with a much needed bag of coffee haha. Sip sip puff puff pass pass full melt>>>>>

Got some Pink Floyd cranking in the background, the movie 2012 in the foreground, scissors and an Ubber Kush x Chemberry headstash plant in front of me doing some late night trimming : !)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 22, 2012)

i drink alota java to... got a kuerig machine awhile back, its pimp for the variety ,diff weed diff coffee lol


i might watch warhorse tonight , i dloaded a few diff things..radio is wailin in the meantime


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 23, 2012)

late night in the cave!!!!! man i never stop by here at night anymore... it's usally quiet as hell!!! shit i missed it!!! hahahahaha

what's up HC???????? 

how is that hash still treating ya? i'm bubblin on some myself!!!!! i have two entire QQ plants ready to harvest that will be strictly hash only!!!!!! i'm still gonna trim it so i can use the leaves for hash i share, and the hash from the buds is ALL MINE!!!!!!!!!

man, some of those new strains you have sound great dude!!!! I have two young calibands in flower right now... one is going on 3 weeks flower and the other is going on two weeks. i am very shocked on how quick they bud. not buch time to shoot hairs, they seem to start bud form right from the get go. does this ahppen to yours also?

hey, has anoybody seen cowboy?????? where did he go??????? i miss that asshole!!!!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 23, 2012)

yea we partied like it was 1998 lastnight .... we woulda partied like it was 1999 but you didnt show up lol
good question ...were is that asshole been?


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 23, 2012)

i was shooting people on BF3!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 23, 2012)

man...i wanst....my xbox is liek a 1972 ford ppickup truck..sometimes it just doesnt run real good lol

you got PS3 or 360?


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 23, 2012)

360....................................


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 23, 2012)

kewlios we can kill people as an asshole team lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 23, 2012)

hell yea man, I tear it up with growers from another forum almost every night!

My user name is uh...... you guessed it... stoneyluv


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 23, 2012)

good deals, im usualy on everynight to ... usually me n BBYY tear shit up , we play MW3 sometimes to , i just got it a couple weeks ago and i get killed alot haha


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 23, 2012)

i just got that to... i haven't even put it in yet!!!! hahahahaha i wanna try it out very soon!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 23, 2012)

its fuckin crazee! lol its soo fast...man when i smoke a lil too much weed my heart races when i play 


BF3 is more stoner freindly , but MW3 is funny as fuck sometimes


----------



## Voidling (Jan 23, 2012)

My 360hard drive fried and I've never played since. I've picked up the new Tribes game on the pc since I loved the original so much. Whenever I get a chance I get on there to blow off some steam. No Internet at home so don't get to play enough.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 23, 2012)

i grabbed a 20gig hdd off craigslist for $20.....losing all yur shit sucks assholes tho


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 23, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> haha i got a coffee and was just about to open the BMF jar to haha
> 
> Bobo......your bird has flown


Sweet Diz! I ate all my first batch of cookies. Good thing I have more dough! Should be baking some more tonight


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 23, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Sweet Diz! I ate all my first batch of cookies. Good thing I have more dough! Should be baking some more tonight


 tightness Bobro  im stoked to all fuckin asshole hell here ! lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 23, 2012)

Holy jeebus... they are really good, too.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm having lower leaves yellow. Was going to take pics but new rx just kicked my ass. Tomorrow


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 23, 2012)

you got any calmag Vman?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I'm having lower leaves yellow. Was going to take pics but new rx just kicked my ass. Tomorrow


What's happenin Voidman,,,,,,pics pics pics haha!!

Hey the yellowing of the lower leaves is usually just indicative of a little N deficiancy. Your plant is sucking up the green/Nitrogen, I would just boost their veg feed a little. Shouldn't be any problems! A cal/mag deficiancy looks like little rust spots on the leaves and in my experience it's usually caused by the ph being to low. At least for dirtbaggers like myself the ph of the water/feed should be in the upper 6s. Cal/mag is best absorbed with ph levels 6.5 and above. Below that can cause lock out.

Friggen rain man,,,,,,mid 40s, raining cats and dogs and all the snow is disappearing....january thaw?? Yeah right


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 24, 2012)

yeaaa im on xbox 2 guys. i play MW3 here adn there. i dont have BF3 tho. my gamertag is Big Chris B =) add me up if ya wanna get a stoner group of assholes 2gether sumtime and play. lol. that would be kinda fun. =) gettin ready to do sum seriousss cloning. lol. sad to say that my arctic exress clone did not root/make it. =( i took 1.. and thought it would root.. adn it jsut never did... and then it was like 4 weeks into flowering.. soo i tried to take 1 anywyz. and i waited adn waited.... but nothing. =/ pissed!!!! but wat can ya do ya kno? really really really excited fo rthis dog tho.. HC... you got me a lil too happy about this strain. lmao. this shit BETTER clone too. dont wanna let this strain go... if its ur fav. outta the 20 strains u got goin... (and u got sum pretty badasssss strains goin too) then its gotta be pretty fuckin bomb! how is it as far as yielding??


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 24, 2012)

nooo rain over heaaa man. but yeaa alotta the snow is melting. got about 8 inches over the weekend. =) but its supposed to be in the 50s 2day. lmao... only in new england... will it snow 1 day.. rain the next.. and be 50 and sunny the next.. (or sumtimes even in the same day!)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2012)

Time for a lil update in the cave, lots of new stuff everywhere lol.....

Coming down at the end of the week 2 Blueberrys (minus one cola that came down this morning), 2 C4, 2 Lush (last run for that cut), 1 DOG, 1 LCC (last run for this one too) and 2 Bubba Kush x Master Kush. 

Going in this week are 5 BSB, 1 DOG and 6 Cinderella 99s f4 pineapple pheno (plus all of their tops which are fully rooted and in soil as of last night). They have all been hanging out under the 1K all week during the day but with the cindys having such a short flowering period they will stay in tonight and get a 4-5 day jump on the rest. 

Just when I think that I can't get a frostier strain another one comes along and just blows me away...this time it's aev's Whiteberry. They are at 5 weeks and trics are off the chart. Can't hardly see the leaves lol. They grow straight up with only a couple of branches down low, otherwise it's one big cola. Hoping that these are the fast finishing pheno, they would make for the perfect sog. Yeild is already greater than every other strain in that run too. Heck fire just those alone would warrent me going out and picking up a camera ; !)

About to go get cleaned up and take my son out to lunch (drs app is what we call it). He can miss a class or two to have lunch with pops lol


....I suppose it should be the longer flowering bsb and dog that should get the jump. whoops. fuck it I'll put them all in together on thurs for good hehe


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 24, 2012)

niiiice. should have urself a nice lil harvest goin ehh? im jealous!! lol. im debating on choppin the full moon and arctic express 2day... i have those 7 new plants that went in a fwe days ago. (cloned them all 2day too) and then i have a super skunk about 3-4 weeks in. adn a c-99 thats about 3-4 weeks in... adn then the full moon and AE... sooo 11 plants... ehhh.. its gettin a lil crowded ya kno.. and they both have amber heads. but i wanted to let them fatten up a lil more... but theres just not enough room in there for everything... ughhhh decisions decisions... hmmmmmmmmmm.......... lol. damnmnn man i cant wait till u get urself a cam!!! i wanna see this whiteberry ur talkin about!!!!


----------



## Voidling (Jan 24, 2012)

This rx is still fucking me up bad so can't read all the posts. No calmag, I've been using epsom salt. Need lime. Small town, can't get jack though.


Plant 6 and 7 that I could grab for examples, there is one worse but it was at the back. In my condition I didn't want to break plants trying to get them out.

I have been following the simple kiss method of 1 tsp maxibloom. I don't have anything with more N unless I go miracle grow or similar from walmart. Any suggestions or opinions on such things? Hydro store is too far away and shipping takes a week.

One of the BB plants left the leaf part in the ground and pushed the root up into the air. I took it out and flipped it over, not sure it will survive. The other had the root sticking up and when I unburied it, It looked like all root, no leaves or anything. Odd.


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 24, 2012)

Void, they gotta be pretty crunched up in those cups. give em a new home. and get some lime if ya can. it takes a PH issue completely out of the equation.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 24, 2012)

I've got some honey containers that are about 1.5 times the size. I never got bigger pots and I'm already kinda crunched for space in the cab as it is. I'll try to give it a shot this afternoon. Will look for lime

Thanks stoney


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey Caveman, check your email brova. Have a little question for yaz


----------



## Voidling (Jan 24, 2012)

I've got miracle grow azalea food which is for acid loving plants. Was for my blueberry fruit plants. it's 30-10-10

General plant food is 24-8-16

Will get ph test strips at walmart. Look for lime. Anything else before I go?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I've got miracle grow azalea food which is for acid loving plants. Was for my blueberry fruit plants. it's 30-10-10
> 
> General plant food is 24-8-16
> 
> Will get ph test strips at walmart. Look for lime. Anything else before I go?


Hey brudder!

I would lose the epsom salt first off....bad stuff for mj. Any new nutrients that you introduce should be done slowly like a qtr dosage at first. The Roms are not too nute sensitive but BB are in a big way. If you can find the ph drops anywhere to check your ph level go for it...inexpensive and accurate. And what stoney said! The smaller your container the greater the problem is going to be if your ph is off


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2012)

yea Voidbro grab yurself soem calmag ... your gonna need it with those BB plants and C99 if yur gonna grow those to.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 24, 2012)

you growing in coco voidsta ? if so hesi do complete kits that are a good price and contain alot of stuff you can use for ages like pk and enzymes http://www.hesistore.com/acatalog/Hesi_Starter_Kit.html dunno how available they are on your side of the pond though ...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i drink alota java to... got a kuerig machine awhile back, its pimp for the variety ,diff weed diff coffee lol
> 
> 
> i might watch warhorse tonight , i dloaded a few diff things..radio is wailin in the meantime


Was wondering if you watched it, looked pretty good on the previews. My chick has some movie passes we have been meaning to go see it. I watched a good movie yesterday that I would recommend...Deju Vu with Denzel Washington, check it out.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Was wondering if you watched it, looked pretty good on the previews. My chick has some movie passes we have been meaning to go see it. I watched a good movie yesterday that I would recommend...Deju Vu with Denzel Washington, check it out.


 nah never did get to watchin it, got caught up in Vietnam HD series lol.....if im gonn awatch a film like that i gotta have nothing to do so i can enjoy it, been hectic latley.

You ever seen Hell Ride ? its a Tarantino movie....its not new by any means but if you never seen it, roast a bowl or 6 and watch it lol....pretty crazy and funny biker movie, one of my all time favs

[video=youtube;jHglhwcwO8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHglhwcwO8I[/video]


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2012)

I love all of Tarantinos shit man haha nice I'll have to watch it thanks! And yeah you want to be able to concentrate when you watch Deju Vu, fun one to follow I was watching the news yesterday morning having my wake and bake and came across it lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2012)

kewl beanoz...ill dload that to....yeah some movies require superior concentration skillz lol so i dotn get aroudn to those alot haha

i seen Hell Ride about 23 times, everytime you watch it yul notice diff thigns , its one of those weerd movies....on shrooms its wild. We should have a party one weekend, we all do some mescaline and shrooms and just watch fucke dup movies LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2012)

Preview looked good def going to watch it. Vietnam in hd was pretty intense....the first episode with the kid photographer was something, that's the battle that the movie We Were Soldiers was based on. Word for fuking word almost and battle scenes in the movie were just like the documentary! Pretty wild


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 24, 2012)

i missed epi 1 , lastnight i watched the Tet Offensive, was wild as fuck. i really liked the WW2 in HD series to, its about as accurate as it gets and i kinda like how actors do the voices and then the real dude comes in...i gotta dload the Viet series, i hate the hit n miss on tv.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 24, 2012)

I plan to get calmag next time I get to the hydro store. I wish it came in powder form. Until then been using Epsom salt bc coco is a mg hog. 

I looked at Walmart. No lime. The drops only go down to 6.8 or 6.4. I think coco needs lower, have to look again. My head is still fuzzy from the rx.

I got exactly 10 containers to transplant to. Were supposed to be for the veggies. Oh well.

Not sure if I need to switch foods or not.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah I'm in coco Robbie. I'll check it on pc


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 24, 2012)

lets green up this joint!!!!!!

AE












BMF







this was taken with three fingers on the camera, leaning in on one foot!!! not HC's gear though.... sorry!!! she is Aev's SSH + TW x ES.


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2012)

Oh that is so fuking cool!! Two different Artic Express grown by two awesome growers and they are both done at the same time!!! No shit lol! Chris yours looks like the ones that I have grown recently and stoney yours looks like the cut that I lost to the cat haha. They are both real nice and very potent, I think stoneys might resemble the Ice cut that I used to have and that was the purpose of that cross was to recreate my Ice cut to a certain degree. I still have a lot of beans so some day I'll go pheno hunting lol.

Thanks for the pics guys that was very cool  I saw them this morning when I got home but was so wiped out I had to catch a couple of zs. Right now I'm sampling some Ubber Kush x Chemberry that is awesome. Awesome smell, awesome taste (even for being cut 4 days ago) Awesome sative high. What can I say it's just......awesome ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I plan to get calmag next time I get to the hydro store. I wish it came in powder form. Until then been using Epsom salt bc coco is a mg hog.
> 
> I looked at Walmart. No lime. The drops only go down to 6.8 or 6.4. I think coco needs lower, have to look again. My head is still fuzzy from the rx.
> 
> ...


Hey Voidling how's it going. 

Hey something that might work pretty slick in your situation are soda bottles with the tops cut off and the sides darkened. Either 1 liter or 2 whichever fits best. That's something that I have been meaning to try...you can fit a lot in with tall and skinny containers. And the drops that I was talking about are called ph test kits and their range is from 4-8. Good luck buddy!


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 25, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Oh that is so fuking cool!! Two different Artic Express grown by two awesome growers and they are both done at the same time!!! No shit lol! Chris yours looks like the ones that I have grown recently and stoney yours looks like the cut that I lost to the cat haha. They are both real nice and very potent, I think stoneys might resemble the Ice cut that I used to have and that was the purpose of that cross was to recreate my Ice cut to a certain degree. I still have a lot of beans so some day I'll go pheno hunting lol.
> 
> Thanks for the pics guys that was very cool  I saw them this morning when I got home but was so wiped out I had to catch a couple of zs. Right now I'm sampling some Ubber Kush x Chemberry that is awesome. Awesome smell, awesome taste (even for being cut 4 days ago) Awesome sative high. What can I say it's just......awesome ; !)


my AE smells like freakin candy!!!! I can't wait to smoke her up!!!!!! and i posted that skunk there to let ya know it was aev's super silver haze + trainwreck x early skunk...... I wasn't sure if ya saw my reply to ya on my thread... it got burried on previous page!!!

enjoy the kush!!!!!!!


----------



## Voidling (Jan 25, 2012)

The aquarium strips and pool drops didn't go down that far  it's all I could find here.

I've got lots of 2liter bottles for planters, used them for my veggies last year. No 1 liter bottles. I was planning to go up to 2 liter for flower, just that the curent cab is so small don't think I can fit them all. I'll look tonight.

I've got to order my 4 in square pots asap


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 25, 2012)

thaks for the compliments HC. =) i was lookin at the drying sample bud... i noticed when trimmig.. the underside of some leaves had a purple tint to it.. and while examining the sample bud.. i noticed certains parts of a few calaxes have a lil pink/purple to them... jsut wodering if you had any of this in any of your grows HC? ad wondering where it could be coming from? wondering if i let her go a lil longer. if she will show a lil more purple. just lettin ya kno. =) still havent smoked it yet. 2morrow night it should be dry enough tho. =)


----------



## Voidling (Jan 25, 2012)

Ordered a 4in inline fan with carbon filter and 2 6in duct fans


----------



## Voidling (Jan 25, 2012)

Calmag info
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/505993-interesting-read-cal-mag-check.html


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks Voidman : !)

I'm about halfway thru it but had to take a break lol, this fried brain can only absorb so much at a time hehe. Learned something here with this paragraph...I think that the Synergy that I use is prolly beneficial in this area as it is supposed to break shit down at the molecular level so the plant can absorb everything better. 

Ubber Kush x Chemberry...might be my new fav! Thanks again cof ; !)


How Cal-Mag Deficiencies Occur
The most common cause of calcium and magnesium deficiencies is lockout. When there is too much cal-mag already in the untreated source water being used as the base to the nutrient formula it can cause the good cal-mag in the plant food to become unavailable. Think about it this way - the cal-mag in your tap water has a large molecular structure and is very immobile in that form. These molecules try to go through your roots and up into the plant where they can be used. The molecules are too large to be absorbed efficiently and end up accumulating on the outside of the roots. This causes a road block that can lock out the good forms of cal-mag you are trying to feed them. Other key components of the nutrient formula can also be locked out and the problems escalate until your plants appear to be stunted and yellow and growth crawls to a halt.


There are ways to mitigate this problem. Fulvic and humic acid, as well as living beneficial biology, can help break down the relatively immobile cal-mag in your tap water and allow it to become more available to the plants. This process takes time and is not guaranteed to free up all the cal-mag in an efficient manner. The whole idea behind hydroponics is to minimize your time and maximize your harvests. There is no time to wait around for the cal-mag to be made available. What the plants need is cal-mag that they can readily absorb and use immediately.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 26, 2012)

Glad it was useful. I skimmed part but hard to read a lot of text on my phone,plus rx was kicking in. Wanted to save the link. Came across it in general. I always look at the first page or two there. Thought it was relevant as we were just talking about the stuff


----------



## Voidling (Jan 26, 2012)

How do you know if your plants have rooted if you don't see them at bottom or sides of cup? I think tomorrow is a week. Need to know which plants need a new cutting taken from.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2012)

Voidling said:


> How do you know if your plants have rooted if you don't see them at bottom or sides of cup? I think tomorrow is a week. Need to know which plants need a new cutting taken from.


I have never really worked with any other mediums for cloning other than rapid rooters and rockwell cubes. Thinking that it will take a couple of weeks and maybe three before they get a nice set of roots. It's really hard to tell just by looking at them, sometimes they look great and have no roots and sometimes just the opposite. Give it a couple of weeks and then try and take a peek somehow : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey hey HC has the night to himself!! Thinking I'll get a jump on this weeks trimming and do a couple up tonight. Better put some coffee on haha


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 26, 2012)

a night of gettin stone douta yur dome....soudns good lol


----------



## Voidling (Jan 26, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I have never really worked with any other mediums for cloning other than rapid rooters and rockwell cubes. Thinking that it will take a couple of weeks and maybe three before they get a nice set of roots. It's really hard to tell just by looking at them, sometimes they look great and have no roots and sometimes just the opposite. Give it a couple of weeks and then try and take a peek somehow : !)


Not too encouraging there  need to put them into flower really soon for my goal, and for room. I'm wanting to try that root juice. How long before you do anything like that?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 26, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Not too encouraging there  need to put them into flower really soon for my goal, and for room. I'm wanting to try that root juice. How long before you do anything like that?


 what are you using? you should build a bubble cloner, easy to make and 95-100% clone rate


----------



## Voidling (Jan 26, 2012)

coco like I'm growing in. I have a water pump and an air pump sitting unused. Just the air pump is noisy  Problem with the bubble cloner is room. Right now my cups are sitting on top of my new light fixture with plants below the fixture. How much light do I need for a bubble cloner? Not sure where else I could set one up


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> a night of gettin stone douta yur dome....soudns good lol


Yeah baby you fuking got it! 

I ran over and picked a dish of dinner (meatloaf) she made and came home and ate it, now I have one of T's Lush, OG x (Lemon Larry OG x Chemdawg) in front of me all gutted and ready for manicure. My headstash I leave on the branches until dry but everything else gets trimmed up nicely, dried and out


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2012)

Grape Apollo (Gorillia Grape x Apollo 11) from The Asshole Seed Collection.....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 26, 2012)

man those look pretty fuckin kewl! cant wait to see em go boom

man my BSB is off the hook..the buds look like purple gummy grapes with pistils lol, undersides are a nice bright red/pink....nice work mango! how long these flower for? i forgot what you told me last time lol


----------



## Voidling (Jan 26, 2012)

Gorgeous. I'm wanting grapes now.

Making a tiny bubble coiner best I can. Will take cuttings tomorrow


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah that was from my cell phone today, almost forgot that I had taken them lol. The BSB go 8.5 weeks man


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 27, 2012)

thanks homeslice


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2012)

Whutup HC? i been kinda absent lately, i'm healing up well though so its all good.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 27, 2012)

Just read your post in Diz's thread that Psychild got rolled... shitty shitty. You know what happened? Did I also read that he spent 1.5 weeks in holding, too?? When is this fucking plant not going to be outlawed... it's downright retarded at this point.


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 27, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 2021371View attachment 2021372
> 
> Grape Apollo (Gorillia Grape x Apollo 11) from The Asshole Seed Collection.....


lookin nice and healthy!!!!

man that sucks to hear about psychild... i wonder if it was over that roomate situation? 

on a side note bro (from a comment you made on dizz's thread).... ALL of my fairy packaging gets burned that day!!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 27, 2012)

Roommate troubles, eh? Those are never good. Hope the fella is doing ok.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 27, 2012)

if he got snitched on then thats pretty fuckin gay....im with Bobo on the retardation factor here....its a fuckin herb lol govt treats it like we grow guns ffs ... should be legal to kill a snitch anyways LOL


leagalize weed and snitch killin!


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 27, 2012)

hell if we're all in for the snitch killin we don't need to legalize weed! hahahahaha

I am all for the snitch killin idea!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 27, 2012)

lol both are groovy ideas

Stoney ..... did you get my PM asshole?







heres a lil peak at the BSB
View attachment 2023217View attachment 2023218


----------



## Voidling (Jan 27, 2012)

Damn that sucks. What room mate issue did he have? No growing with room mates that's as good as telling someone.

If they made it legal there couldn't be snitches.

I need to get to moving on encrypting my computer


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2012)

Happenin????

Trimming up a C4 right now with Return of the King on the tele,,,,soo, an observation lol...Gollum looks an awful lot like the dude from La. on Cnn who is one of their democratic stratagist what the hell is his name???


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 27, 2012)

that sucks about psychild.. damnn.. ppl are fuckin assholes ya kno that.... if i eva ran into that dude.. i would fuck his shit up 4 u psychild


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 27, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Happenin????
> 
> Trimming up a C4 right now with Return of the King on the tele,,,,soo, an observation lol...Gollom looks an awful lot like the dude from La. on Cnn who is one of their democratic stratagist what the hell is his name???


haha i know who yur talkin about the dude on SNL always does him in election news shit....cant remeber his name


----------



## Voidling (Jan 27, 2012)

That's too funny


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Whutup HC? i been kinda absent lately, i'm healing up well though so its all good.


Hey man what's going on! Been wondering how you have been doing your absence has been noticed. Healing up well?? Guess I didna hear about it.

Got a couple of devestating looking plants that are at 9 weeks today and will be coming down in a couple of days and thanks to T for the suggestion, I put their brothers to good use. Incestous fukers lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey man what's going on! Been wondering how you have been doing your absence has been noticed. Healing up well?? Guess I didna hear about it.
> 
> Got a couple of devestating looking plants that are at 9 weeks today and will be coming down in a couple of days and thanks to T for the suggestion, I put their brothers to good use. Incestous fukers lol


No prob on the suggestion.  i got shot in the hand wifey in the ankle. thought i typed it up when it happened guess the OC's had me trippin thinkin i did. im good though, wrong place wrong time innocent bystander situation. my lady is in worse condition but she's got me waiting on one hand and feet.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 28, 2012)

Damn that's got to suck. No more of that shit


----------



## Voidling (Jan 28, 2012)

View attachment 2024001View attachment 2024002

one of the 4 bb that came up. Any thoughts on the odd curling?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2012)

is your soil hot or have a high ph. and also i learned that plants bred in the mountains and then grown on our homefront usually take a second to recognize and adjust. and im dead serious. its weird but it may be me only. and no i dont wan makea habit of getting shot. its like being branded that motherfucker burned. it sucks having all kinds of health issues, and being injured ontop of that having to nurse my lady(which i dont mind).


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 28, 2012)

Voidling said:


> View attachment 2024001View attachment 2024002
> 
> one of the 4 bb that came up. Any thoughts on the odd curling?


yur gonna learn alot with these BB seeds....there a lil harder to grow than other shit is.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 28, 2012)

Only 4 of 6 came up. One of the remaining two shot the tap root into the air instead of the leaves. The last BB was just this white tap root with no seed head, no cotyldons or anything.

Of the 4 remaining, the one is twisted, the other 3 are fine. They're all kept side by side, coco came from same rinse and no nutes. It's odd.

@dizzle, look at my thread, got a pic of the bubble cloner squeezed into my cab.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 28, 2012)

kk Voidman...im on route brotha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> No prob on the suggestion.  i got shot in the hand wifey in the ankle. thought i typed it up when it happened guess the OC's had me trippin thinkin i did. im good though, wrong place wrong time innocent bystander situation. my lady is in worse condition but she's got me waiting on one hand and feet.


Shit brother that's pretty intense. Actually that's really fuking intense! That really sucks your girl got shot too, sorry to hear about that. And you too man, christ I thought you were moving to a safer city after having your op robbed at gunpoint last year. Your gal must be in a lot of pain that's too bad. And she doesn't smoke either right? Well I'm real glad to hear you both were not hurt anymore than you were....good karma to you man and fast healing for her.

Took my first hit of Bubbamaster Kush a few min ago,,,,,cut through the Blueberry that I just smoked ; !) It was a bud that fell off last week, the two prego girls are 9 weeks today and got their final flush yesterday. This stuff is going to be a hit! Getting some pretty nice headstash plants going....the Ubber Kush x Chemberry is my fav right now, going to be sad when that jar is empty. Well not really I'll just open a jar of C4 or DOG lol

Ah my friggen chick blew off the offer from her 22 year old co worker,,,,I'm sure that chick did not apreciate that but fuck me it could have happened so easily but my gal did not walk the walk. Can't say I'm suprised but the chick is bi so I'm missing out too lol. And now I have the hots for some ebony lust but shit outa luck haha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2012)

Thx for the well wishes bruh. Not a safer city, a bigger city where i guess im safer ina way cuz people can't figure out who i am, cops don't know me. and yea my girls a non smoker. but this isnt on me, we were just waitin outside, i was smoking a cig thats the craziest part. 

glad the master bubba was good. i hope you get lots of those beans.

and HC , too bad you missed your chance, you might just have to surprise her one day with another lady wrapped up just for her.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 29, 2012)

....or maybe I'll just be selfish and keep her to myself and not tell my chick ; !)

Hey dig this....so the Bubbamaster that I just smoked was a tiny bud like a hit or two but I have an oz and a half of Lush that I just jarred up recently that I just dug in to. Dude this is not bad!!! Taste is better on the second go round kinda kushy and faint lemons, buds looked like nice tight kush nugs with loads of frost! Just took a hit, looking forward to finishing the bowl. On my way to getting nicely toasted on this fine Sunday. Nice job brudda!!


,,,,,,,,,,,had that sweet taste right through to the last hit, trying to unglue myself from the chair right now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2012)

i think you would thoroughly enjoy the blu cheese x lush f1's flavor and smell are out of this world, also got some lush f4's i cant wait to pop. ill be closing my grow up soon. got sum of yer good still goin til the end. 2 phenos of the p10, 2 pheno's of bsb, 1 c4 x cb.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi HC , just finished off sorting all my fairy visits out , will be sending them tomoz , you got the SLH x bubblebomb and a secret little strain thrown in aswell  Enjoy bro


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 29, 2012)

yeaaa i just harvested the arctic express. =) check out my page to see all the lovely pics mannn. =) got pics up of the caliband and dog too. noticed some purple in the calaxes of the caliband. looks pretty cool. im excited to see how it turns out. =)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh darn lol my chick just texted me that she wasn't coming over tonight....it's getting late she has a lot to do to get ready for work. I'll run over and pick up a plate to go from the dinner she made for her family tonight. Sphagetti and meatballs mmm. Got a real nice glow going on from T's Lush, actaully I'm stoned as shit haha. Second run with the Lush...real nice Kush mix


----------



## Voidling (Jan 29, 2012)

Looking forward to hearing the smoke report on the slh x bubble bomb.

HC, don't get yourself in trouble with someone that can get you put away

T, too bad I'm not close enough to get the p10's from you. Some day I'll be buying a couple void packets I'm sure, just to fit the name. It's a shame to put them down.

Still working on my new cab. Fans coming in tuesday. Should be ready next weekend


----------



## Voidling (Jan 30, 2012)

WTF you asshole slackers, making me double post and all.

Dizz you were right about those bb, already giving me issues and they haven't had any nutes yet. About to post pics on my thread

I went to post pics and did my usual exif data erasing and got curious and got a better exif data viewer. Found out that the cleaner didn't delete near as much exif data as I would of liked. Debating on deleting all my current attachment photos. It doesn't have gps on the camera pics. I better double check my phone pics, now I'm all paranoid.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 31, 2012)

I was gonna tell you to hold off on the BB for a grow or two but you get to learn at full speed now lol


----------



## Voidling (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah they got popped last week or so. Couldn't restoring myself with y'all talking about it being so good for depression. It's been a rough month for me


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2012)

If you have a good pheno in there your golden....bb are very nute sensitive that's all. Mostly ; !)

Heading out to the grow store in a few to get some much needed supplies...lot's and lot's of potting up to do  I'm fortunate in that I'm out in the middle of nowhere and the only grow store in the area is less than 10 min from my house lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Jan 31, 2012)

it's nice to know when ya have a close place to go!!! I too am in the middle of nothing.... but it happens that i'm 10 minutes from one of the best garden centers in the state!!!!


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 31, 2012)

heyyyy mannn. watsup? yeaa i was checkin out my new girls 2day... and notcied sum purple on 1 of the BSB's. =) only a fwe specs here and there. same goes for the caliband. purple here adn there on her. =) love purple strains.. soo im happy. seems like you produced quite a few strain with purple genetics. =) oo yea. 1 last thing... has any1 ever had a purple dog.......? cuz i looked at mine earlier... and yeaaaa... theres deff sum purple goin on there. very noticable now. lol. do u think its just a purple dog pheno.... or maybe it was crossed wit BSB and not AE? cuz i havent seen a purple AE yet... soooo idk. lol. figured id ask ya. have u ever seen/heard or a purple DOG? or am i the 1st? =D


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 31, 2012)

*heyy HC i did my best trya make u ur new logo. lol. i had to cut the logo from BBY's avitar and resize it adn then past it o urs.. might ot be perfect but its the best i could do. if sum1 can make a better 1 gooo right ahead. lol.




*View attachment 2030242


----------



## Voidling (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm in the middle of nowhere and there's not jack near me. Nearest hydro store in over an hour away. Home depot and lowes is around 40 minutes away. A decent regular garden store is 50 minutes or so.

I hope I hit the lottery and get a pheno like yours though I'm not counting on it. Maybe the cross with romulon would make it more durable. One company sells it as blueberry punch. I'll end up with the cross one way or another. Depends on if my bb are male or female.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 31, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> heyyyy mannn. watsup? yeaa i was checkin out my new girls 2day... and notcied sum purple on 1 of the BSB's. =) only a fwe specs here and there. same goes for the caliband. purple here adn there on her. =) love purple strains.. soo im happy. seems like you produced quite a few strain with purple genetics. =) oo yea. 1 last thing... has any1 ever had a purple dog.......? cuz i looked at mine earlier... and yeaaaa... theres deff sum purple goin on there. very noticable now. lol. do u think its just a purple dog pheno.... or maybe it was crossed wit BSB and not AE? cuz i havent seen a purple AE yet... soooo idk. lol. figured id ask ya. have u ever seen/heard or a purple DOG? or am i the 1st? =D


i dunno if im right but i think HC had some DOG x CB rogue seeds somewhere ... CB can have a purple tint to it so its a possibility ... i could be completly wrong though lol


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 31, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> i dunno if im right but i think HC had some DOG x CB rogue seeds somewhere ... CB can have a purple tint to it so its a possibility ... i could be completly wrong though lol


noo u r right. lol. thats wat i got.. but wen we were lookin at the pics.. HC was sayin he thinks it was just a str8 up DOG by the look of it... but this plant doesnt jsut have a little bit of purple.. its very purple. lol. we'll see how it looks further into flowering. should be interesting. =)


----------



## BBYY (Jan 31, 2012)

Highlander! My radio was playing an hr pink floyd lunch break thing , thought of you and rushed home to smoke out and jam out! Missed it thou, I got to listen in my car. When I got home and situated it was commercials and junk. All good thou, I got all that shit on my Ipod.

Loading some c99 and got rid of the wife til 1830 ...dun dun dun


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2012)

BBYY said:


> Highlander! My radio was playing an hr pink floyd lunch break thing , thought of you and rushed home to smoke out and jam out! Missed it thou, I got to listen in my car. When I got home and situated it was commercials and junk. All good thou, I got all that shit on my Ipod.
> 
> Loading some c99 and got rid of the wife til 1830 ...dun dun dun


Nice on all accounts! I need to burn some CDs my collection has gone to shit...used to have limewire which worked fine. Hey when I downloaded demonoid the other day I ended up with Music Frost downloaded at first lol?? Anyways I haven't tried any of it yet but music frost looked real simailar to lime wire. I should be able to burn cds with that right?

C99 sounds great! I'm working on mine now lol.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi HC bro , have you tried U torrent , its all i use now really easy and you can use it as a download client for demonoid


----------



## Voidling (Jan 31, 2012)

Do you mean micro torrent? It's a funny looking u. That's what I use.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jan 31, 2012)

caveman, yur inbox is full asshole lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 31, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> caveman, yur inbox is full asshole lol


Thanks man I'll take care if it. 

Smoking some of T's Lush right now and got Justified on the tube. Think I'll go play in the dirt in a few lol. I'm kicking myself in the ass T...I broke one of my cardinal rules of pheno searching, I didn't let the Lush run through a couple of generations before I made the decision of whether or not it would make the cut. With the first generation the Lush had a good solid stone but not much for flavor. I put the next generation of clones into flower but because of the lack of taste I didn't take anymore cuttings. I'm really wishing that I did now because I'm in love with this stuff! Real nice kush/faint lemon taste and very strong and euphoric kush stone. I still have more seeds man I can always go searching again. What a knothead...cull an OG/Chemdawg cross without running it through a few times


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 1, 2012)

So it's 2am and I was just out to the barn getting garening supplies and no shit!!! I hear this sound that I have never heard before and it sounded similiar to some of these......https://www.rollitup.org/introduce-yourself/505387-sounds-sky-anyone-hear.html#post7030666

There is a lumber yard just down the road that runs 24/7 so the night air is not still you can here the mill running. I wish it was dead quiet and I could have heard it better because quite honestly it sent chills down my back especially after reading that above thread this morning. It was definitly pulsating too. I convinced myself that it was the transformers on the power lines......

I'll prolly go back out again in a few. Beam me up Scotty : !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 1, 2012)

Shut the eff up... dude, nuts. Don't shut up tho. Keep the story rolling brotha! What happens next?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

its some GOVT sonic boom man....there fuckin with you!


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 1, 2012)

don't let em beam your plants up bro!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey man what's going on! Nah I'll guard the plants with my life lol...I can just see myself all barricaded up with all my guns and ammo screaming "meet my leettle friend you alien muther fuckers!"


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 1, 2012)

That's what i would do for sure!!!!!

man, it's now February, it's should be our coldest time of the year...... it's 58 out right now!!!!! WTF??? freakin global warming! i guess i can't complain when my heat bills have been pretty much nothing this year... i think $500 will heat the entire winter!!!

and HC, i couldn't agree with those guys more on the torrents bro... stay away from that other bullshit!!!! yea, limewire was good many years ago. but P2P is a thing of the past dude!!! STAY AWAY from peer to peer!!!!!!

get the free program and client called Utorrent. D/L and install it. then go to a safe torrent site like btjunkie or bitsoup... demonoid is pretty old and hasn't kept up on the security like they used to. i haven't gone there in a while so it might be ok again. 

if you do this and like it... I'll send ya an invite to an awesome PRIVATE torrent site. private ones are by invite only and are 99.9% secure from virus's!!! but for music, most of the public sites work just fine. I've been with revolutiontt for a few years now and i have over 3TB worth of credit!!!!!

if ya try and have any troubles, just hollar! i'll be able to walk yo through it pain free!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 1, 2012)

I know...48 here and raining. Just a few patches of snow on the ground wtf is right??

Thanks anyways brudder, that's all greek to me and the only time I use the computer is to do research or come on riu....I check my email bout every 2 weeks.

Man I got BSB and DOG coming out the ears!! The bsb is great, nice yielder and all...last night I upcanned the next 8 plants to be flipped and I wasn't sure what I was going to take so I took the biggest/oldest clones and they happened to be all dogs lol. That will be a hell of a run down this pipeline hehe. There are also a half dozen in the AF closet already along with a half dozen bsb that are 5 weeks in. Also 5 bsb that got flipped last week under the 1k along with all of the Cindy99s from the ASC. And the list goes on.....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

fuck i used to have a sweet ass private torrent membership to...but they booted me for cheating lmao....i was cheating my uploads ... fuckin had like 439 GB of uploads...in reality it was prolly closer to 10 LOL


fuck Caveman, i forgot you had a 1k... i should give you the rest of those Haze X beans i got ... kinda of a waste under my 600


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 1, 2012)

Hmmm space is at an ultra premium under them there lights brudder, most of what I grow is out the door and always spoken for in advance. And I'm still flat broke lol...what was it Springstein said,,,got more bills than an honest man can pay ; !)


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 1, 2012)

Heyyy HC. Thanks for the pics of the floja. =) tney look great!! one of them are pretty fat/heavy! very nice lookin. =) heyyy neva heard bak from u regardin the purple dog. any idea if any1 has had a purple pheno?? this weekend wen u do my update. youll be able 2 see the purple. should be showin thru nicely by then. =) a purple dog would be nice tho. it could still be a dog x ae... but i kno the ae only had a slight purple.. and that was at the end of flowering.... this 1 is showin purple RIGHT away! cant w8 to see how she turns out in the end. =D


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

i wish it was like the 1800s still, were you could just put a mask on and rob a gold train lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 1, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> Heyyy HC. Thanks for the pics of the floja. =) tney look great!! one of them are pretty fat/heavy! very nice lookin. =) heyyy neva heard bak from u regardin the purple dog. any idea if any1 has had a purple pheno?? this weekend wen u do my update. youll be able 2 see the purple. should be showin thru nicely by then. =) a purple dog would be nice tho. it could still be a dog x ae... but i kno the ae only had a slight purple.. and that was at the end of flowering.... this 1 is showin purple RIGHT away! cant w8 to see how she turns out in the end. =D


Hey there out of work early haha ; ?)

No purple phenos of the dog man that comes from somewhere on the Caseyband side. You have a one of a kind DOG CB dom pheno. It's going to stiiink! Let me know when it's got that white camaro burnt rubber smell coming on.

Taking a break with some C4 puff puff pass (out)>>>>>>>>>>shtooooooned


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 1, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Do you mean micro torrent? It's a funny looking u. That's what I use.


i mean http://www.utorrent.com/downloads/complete?os=win


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 1, 2012)

man i missed all the alien excitement


----------



## Voidling (Feb 1, 2012)

The url is a U but if you look at the site they use the micro sign.

What haze cross? Is the the c99 one? Now you got me worried that it won't do well under my tiny little 400w in my tiny cab


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

haha no Vman, these are 50% and 75% Orig Haze crosses....the C99 is bred ot thrive indoors so yur alright, its actually one of the easiest to grow


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 1, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> haha no Vman, these are 50% and 75% Orig Haze crosses....the C99 is bred ot thrive indoors so yur alright, its actually one of the easiest to grow


Hey what's going on! Doing the same thing that I was doing at 2 in the morning last night only this time it's P10. And eight of them again, these are for the run after next in three wks or so. I'm tryng to pot them up earlier than I have been for yeild. These are done early too, I have 3 of them at close to 6.5 wks and they really really friggen nice...calyxs the size of acorns lol. They are a good money crop, done in 52 days and good solid yields of frosty gooey grapey skunk. I'm getting my numbers of them up these days ; !)

Going to be heading out early tonight and go get some sleep....damn aliens kept me up all night last night. Them and Dizzle lol. Maybe one in the same hmmm. 

Google "strange sounds" everyone, it's just a little wild


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

i always thought i was part alien, it makes more sense than the religion thing does lol 

i had to cull the male Skush, fuckin prick was stinking my whole house out in the veg room lol....never had such a stinky plant.....of course i took clones! i knew you were gonna ask haha

i might jus cull the whole lot cuz i have rooted clones, and jus leave the BSBs to veg out....i gotta get ready for my Black Rose run so ima need the space.....SOOOOO your more than likrey gonna end up with soem BSB Bx beans possibly


i hear strange sounds all the time ... there was actually a UFO sighting here before...google the Kecksburg PA crash....that thing flew over our yard befor eit crashed in PA


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 1, 2012)

Use the BR only if your looking for color. Yield is low and potency is crap....the BSB would be a better choice.

Ah that was prolly our crazy 4 wheelin friend coming home ; !)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

yeah i know its not a great strain..i grabbed it just for a block parent for color only....the crosses i have planed for it are all highly potent but lack color.....if the BSB get Bxed it will be from stray polen, i didnt really wanna hit those...there purple as fuck as is lol

some of my sativas and a coupel other strains i have will be good tho...and of course i wanna make some F9 BR jus to have around


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 1, 2012)

Sounds like a plan man you know your stuff 

Hey what's up with aev?? Did he ever respond to you about whether he was serious about selling his seed collection? I need to touch base and let him know how the BK x MK came out. They are 66 days tomorrow and perfect to come down. They have a nice prego glow to them too! Dig this shit...I have his Whiteberry going right now and they are at 44 days. And I just checked the trics,,,and they are done! They have been looking done this is the first time I've checked them though lol. There is a longer flowering pheno and a shorter one, kool beans I lucked out and got the quick finishing one. Two very similiar plants I have, one is insanely frosty both are one terminal cola. What do they sound like they would be good for hehe : ?)

Gotta run brother catch ya in hell. Or tomorrow whichever comes first lol. Still need to add my new avy that bbyy did for me. Later


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 1, 2012)

I heard a little bird took to the skies. . .


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Sounds like a plan man you know your stuff
> 
> Hey what's up with aev?? Did he ever respond to you about whether he was serious about selling his seed collection? I need to touch base and let him know how the BK x MK came out. They are 66 days tomorrow and perfect to come down. They have a nice prego glow to them too! Dig this shit...I have his Whiteberry going right now and they are at 44 days. And I just checked the trics,,,and they are done! They have been looking done this is the first time I've checked them though lol. There is a longer flowering pheno and a shorter one, kool beans I lucked out and got the quick finishing one. Two very similiar plants I have, one is insanely frosty both are one terminal cola. What do they sound like they would be good for hehe : ?)
> 
> Gotta run brother catch ya in hell. Or tomorrow whichever comes first lol. Still need to add my new avy that bbyy did for me. Later


impretty sure hes sellin it, he sounded seroius to me.

cant wait to see pix of alll this shit man lol



Bobotrank said:


> I heard a little bird took to the skies. . .


 fly lil bird, fly like you have stolen wings! lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 1, 2012)

Birds carry surprises. Keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 1, 2012)

as long as it isnt bird shit were ok LOL


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 2, 2012)

Man, that would be a shitty surprise, eh?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha that was bad...I laughed though 

The 2 Bubba Kush x Master Kush got trimmed up this morning and are hanging now, they both have clones going. Looking forward to sampling those babies they look mean and green! Anyone smoked either of those strains??

Getting my cherry popped on all kinds of kushes lately lol. Going to pop some more of T's Lush cause I fucked up and didna keep it going. I'm liking it more than the DOG...I've noticed that the dog has a heavy diesel taste that overpowers most of the lemon taste and I'm not particulary a huge fan of the diesel taste. T's Lush had a real pleasant faint lemon aftertaste and easily holds it own against dog the in the potency dept.

My jar of C4 is finally getting a cure on it and that's what I'm shmooking right now. What a lovely bowl break haha. Favorite job coming up, maintence spraying on all of the veg girls. Not many mites this time of year but still needs to be stayed on top of it

Yo Dizzle I put the 3 male C99s into flower 6 days after the females. I have a clone of each one going so whichever looks to be the best stud I'll keep his clone going for any possible breeding projects. Not in a huge yank to do anything right now, I have been trying to back off on the breeding and here I just got done making kush seeds from aevs bubbamaster lmao. I try and get out,,,and they drag me back in hehe


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 2, 2012)

It was a bad joke, eh?  

I've smoked my fair share of Bubba. I thought I was going to like it given the hype, and my love for Bubblegum. The high was nice at first, but for me personally, I've found that I hit the high ceiling pretty quick with that strain. I've had people tell me I'm crazy... I mean, for first smoke of the day it's good, but for anything later on, I need something stronger. That is just me tho... 

So a friend of mine came across some real good beans. OG x Larry OG . . . the mother was a beaut of an OG... just violent in smell/taste/high. The father was a big and bulky Larry OG (used to bulk up the OG yield, I'm told). They might be a little too diesel-y for your liking, HC, but I bet you'd like the high... 

Gonna go get my first shmoke of the day on... BMF it is!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Man, that would be a shitty surprise, eh?


 lmao well they say a bird shitting you is good luck, ive never been shit upon, prolly why my luck sucks to LOL



Highlanders cave said:


> Haha that was bad...I laughed though
> 
> The 2 Bubba Kush x Master Kush got trimmed up this morning and are hanging now, they both have clones going. Looking forward to sampling those babies they look mean and green! Anyone smoked either of those strains??
> 
> ...


 right on man, i wish i would akept a male to but i never keep cuts long due to space and somethin new always rollin in. Yul be more than happy with results from bredding him 



Bobotrank said:


> It was a bad joke, eh?
> 
> I've smoked my fair share of Bubba. I thought I was going to like it given the hype, and my love for Bubblegum. The high was nice at first, but for me personally, I've found that I hit the high ceiling pretty quick with that strain. I've had people tell me I'm crazy... I mean, for first smoke of the day it's good, but for anything later on, I need something stronger. That is just me tho...
> 
> ...


 man those sound dankolisuis! You dont like Diesel Caveman? , i like that fuely taste in weed...takes me back to my kidhood lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 2, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Getting my cherry popped on all kinds of kushes lately lol. Going to pop some more of T's Lush cause I fucked up and didna keep it going. I'm liking it more than the DOG...I've noticed that the dog has a heavy diesel taste that overpowers most of the lemon taste and I'm not particulary a huge fan of the diesel taste. T's Lush had a real pleasant faint lemon aftertaste and easily holds it own against dog the in the potency dept.


Wanna try the f4's instead? The f3's had a kick up in flavor & smell but still carry the light lemony aftertaste the daddy for the f4's was pure funk. Of course mama was. the ones you had were f2's. The Blue Cheese x Lush should be very interesting with the fruity and fuely smells im getting. i start chopping the first of 3 big girls in a few days. i just harvested the f2 seeds off a girl but she's goin another week. pm me if you wanna go at em.

And Bobo, Lush is Og x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D those beans may be a real close smoke to my lush. have any pics of it being grown?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 2, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> It was a bad joke, eh?
> 
> I've smoked my fair share of Bubba. I thought I was going to like it given the hype, and my love for Bubblegum. The high was nice at first, but for me personally, I've found that I hit the high ceiling pretty quick with that strain. I've had people tell me I'm crazy... I mean, for first smoke of the day it's good, but for anything later on, I need something stronger. That is just me tho...
> 
> ...


Thanks bobo for the bubba info, I'll be finding out for myself soon enough lol. Funny you mention what the genetics were in your friends strain dig this though...what is in my bowl right now is a very nice OG x (Lemon Larry OG x Chemdawg) strain of T's. I'm liking it a lot! I'm pretty sure that the diesel taste of the DOG comes from the mom's side the Headband

Hey hey right on too with the Boom Mutha Fucka!! Seems to be a lot of peeps enjoying it here and over at the 600 : !)



Dizzle Frost said:


> lmao well they say a bird shitting you is good luck, ive never been shit upon, prolly why my luck sucks to LOL
> 
> right on man, i wish i would akept a male to but i never keep cuts long due to space and somethin new always rollin in. Yul be more than happy with results from bredding him
> 
> man those sound dankolisuis! You dont like Diesel Caveman? , i like that fuely taste in weed...takes me back to my kidhood lol


There's a couple of different fuel tastes around. I'm not crazy about the diesel taste or could just be I'm getting sick of it but my Ice cut had a lighter fluid taste kind of like good hash that I really like. Miss my Ice


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

ive grown shit that tasted liek kerosine, dielsel and paint....mostly NL hybrids and some Skunk hybrids...i like the chemy tastes ...im not a big fan of the woody spicey taste of some hazes tho. Some lewave that burnt charcoal taste...i cant stand that


----------



## Theowl (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey guys! Sorry so late to the party,  but hey, I'm here now eh?!

HC-your pm box is full. 

So, I'll be honest, I only have read like the first three pages, and the last three pages here. Ima keep on keepin on though, on both ends. It's gonna take a minute though- @40 posts/page, it's still 152 pages. I like what I've read and that'll keep me around, so HAHA! 

Subbed 

Peace


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 2, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wanna try the f4's instead? The f3's had a kick up in flavor & smell but still carry the light lemony aftertaste the daddy for the f4's was pure funk. Of course mama was. the ones you had were f2's. The Blue Cheese x Lush should be very interesting with the fruity and fuely smells im getting. i start chopping the first of 3 big girls in a few days. i just harvested the f2 seeds off a girl but she's goin another week. pm me if you wanna go at em.
> 
> And Bobo, Lush is Og x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D those beans may be a real close smoke to my lush. have any pics of it being grown?


Oh that is right! I totally forgot... man, they might be REAL close. I've only got 2 beans left, but something tells me you'll be seeing them around here shortly even if it's not from me.



Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks bobo for the bubba info, I'll be finding out for myself soon enough lol. Funny you mention what the genetics were in your friends strain dig this though...what is in my bowl right now is a very nice OG x (Lemon Larry OG x Chemdawg) strain of T's. I'm liking it a lot! I'm pretty sure that the diesel taste of the DOG comes from the mom's side the Headband
> 
> Hey hey right on too with the Boom Mutha Fucka!! Seems to be a lot of peeps enjoying it here and over at the 600 : !)
> 
> ...



BMF~! Took my head off. Man, the OG is where it's at. I bet you could do some good shit with those beans . . . hmmm


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

BMF is soem lethal shit! i love the way it just punches you right in the face and kicks you in the eyes....mine has a lil bit of a burtn rubber taste that was fuckin incredible...if it had a vagina id fuck it!


----------



## Voidling (Feb 2, 2012)

Watch out for these assholes owl. You might get a reputation for being an asshole yourself.

Curse you assholes. I got seeds burning holes in my pocket. Lush, bmf, bsb,c99, c99 x haze,nycd and more. I need to win the lottery and making a huge op to grow them all out


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

haha welcome to the club asshole....wait untill you have 30 straisn sittin around....takes me 3 weeks just to pick one LOL


----------



## Voidling (Feb 2, 2012)

It wouldn't be so bad if I. I was just running clones from moms but theirs like 10 seeds for each strain and I want them all. I want now! Ha


----------



## Theowl (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha, I know what ya mean. I'm a vegetable seed collector, and I just love new and crazy shit. 

I dunno, I've been accused of assholedom myself , but I think it's all a matter of perspective, eh?


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 2, 2012)

We r a special kind of asshole around these parts


----------



## Voidling (Feb 2, 2012)

Can't wait to get my veggie sprouted and put outside. Then that boxxm goes to use growing out these special seeds


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 2, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> We r a special kind of asshole around these parts


 very special....the kinda asshole that cant be made...only born LOL


----------



## C.Indica (Feb 2, 2012)

Hey Highlander, have you managed to get to the post office yet?
Those beans would make my area proud to toke on some legit purps.

Thanks a ton,
(Your inbox is full)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2012)

<<< is not an asshole, but my offer to THC was for all the asshole's in my last post!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey there T. Missed your post yesterday somehow buddy, kool beans I'll be talking to you. I'll have the fairy make a return trip ; !)


----------



## Voidling (Feb 3, 2012)

Not sure what you m3an t. How are you ànd your girl healing up?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm good, and her as well she'll be better monday though!. Voidling, i was offering everybody some "candy". i have no idea what i sent you though as you may already have it/them. but if not shit hit me up i get em out. today. i think i got 2 'lopes at the moment, maybe one ill have to check,


----------



## Voidling (Feb 3, 2012)

Ha. I know I got lush which I can't wait to run. After that my mind slips. I'll take a look later


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2012)

Couple of shots of the veg room from last night....

A run of DOG in the rosepots and a run of P10 next to them in front of the radio. All the keeper cuts in the nursery with a run of Whiteberry getting groomed








A run from seed of Grape Apollo from the ASC! They are about to get their heads lopped off and put in the cloning chamber


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

the Cave is lookin pretty stellar asshole


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 3, 2012)

Hey T , anything there for us peeps the wrong side of the pond


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 3, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> very special....the kinda asshole that cant be made...only born LOL


im not special just straight up ..... straight up asshole lmao


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> im not special just straight up ..... straight up asshole lmao


yur not wrong there haha ..... from one asshole to another of course


----------



## Voidling (Feb 3, 2012)

Looking green. 

An asshole that can't be bothered to live on the right side of the pond


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2012)

AHHHHhhhhhhh,,,,,,,,sitting down with my feet up, having some coffee and some Bobo cookies  Only thang missing is my bubbler but that's easy to rectify, the hard part is deciding which strain to light up hehe. Great job on them buddy you and your gal did a fantastic job! Loving the chocolate and the nuts in them ; !). Thank you thank you thank you!!! I'll consider this an early B day present lol, still have another month to go thankfully haha

Sooooo soaking in water are 5 Lemon Larry OG x OG! I was taking a bite out of my cookie and almost choked to death on a little zippy! I was able to swallow it and then got some laxative and pooped it out. Was still dry inside the zippy

I'll keep the fairy here for a couple of days and let her rest up....I have some seeds drying that are about ready. She's going to be one tired little fairy when she is done so whoever gets her last give her some milk and cookies. Preferably Bobo cookies


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

my fucking mouth is watering here for soem Bobo cookies now asshole .. i got coffee tho LOL

you shit out a zippy? thats awesomeness!

i bet those L OG x OG are gonna be stinky stanky


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 3, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Hey T , anything there for us peeps the wrong side of the pond


Well robbie, actualy i have no prob getting seeds to you except im a bit too noid. Maybe someone in here can hook you up with a few. i thought international ish needed an id to send, if this is tru i just can't do it. maybe HC can help you out soon. he should have enough to spare a few.


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 3, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I was taking a bite out of my cookie and almost choked to death on a little zippy! I was able to swallow it and then got some laxative and pooped it out. Was still dry inside the zippy
> 
> I'll keep the fairy here for a couple of days and let her rest up....I have some seeds drying that are about ready. She's going to be one tired little fairy when she is done so whoever gets her last give her some milk and cookies. Preferably Bobo cookies


hahahahahaha!!!! dude you crack me up!!!!!! that's funny shit right there!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> my fucking mouth is watering here for soem Bobo cookies now asshole .. i got coffee tho LOL
> 
> you shit out a zippy? thats awesomeness!
> 
> i bet those L OG x OG are gonna be stinky stanky


Well the zippy was kind of stinky stanky after I shat then out haha. No I didna you asshole lol ; !)



stoneyluv said:


> hahahahahaha!!!! dude you crack me up!!!!!! that's funny shit right there!!!


I'm putting all the blame on the 2 Bobo cookies I had lol, I take no responsibility for my actions. Saving the rest for Sunday brobo for when I have most of the day for myself. Hey stoney those AE nugs that you posted looked like High Time stuff! Nicely done!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Well robbie, actualy i have no prob getting seeds to you except im a bit too noid. Maybe someone in here can hook you up with a few. i thought international ish needed an id to send, if this is tru i just can't do it. maybe HC can help you out soon. he should have enough to spare a few.


Fairy has plenty of room for some more luggage, she's going to Pukkas and he's passing them on from there so no problem. And yes you need to show ID for international AND overnighting Fed Ex. When I sent those clones to you I initally gave a fake name and then when she asked for my ID I was like shiit! Just sweet talked her. I went in there purposely that day in my good old boy working clothes haha didna look like a terrorist I guess cause she let me send them

Gotcha covered Robbie!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

you make me laff Caveman lol

BSB is gettin super frosty


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 3, 2012)

That's a beautiful pic man! She's a fun one to grow this BSB the last two week the calyxs hulk up into nice big pink buds lol! She likes carbs during flower to help her turn into a porky bitch.

Had 2 cookies Bobo and feel great! No more pain, nice warm feeling and a very active stone. Been busy flushing the run that comes out next week, got the munchies now man haha, carrots and dip ; !). Moving on to rice, black beans and taco beef on tortillas soon hehe


----------



## Theowl (Feb 3, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> yur not wrong there haha ..... from one asshole to another of course


Well, you know the old adage, birds of a feather flock together!


----------



## Theowl (Feb 3, 2012)

Shit HC, sounds like a damn good meal! 

Dizzle, she's so preety!


----------



## Voidling (Feb 3, 2012)

I left some screwdrivers out that I'd used to poke holes for the bubblecloner. Went home and found that the dog ate half the handle on one


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

haha dogs will eat anything usually , hel have soem colored shit now


----------



## Voidling (Feb 3, 2012)

As long as it's outside


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 3, 2012)

well hopefully the handle was bright so if he does shit indoors you can easily spot it lol


----------



## Voidling (Feb 3, 2012)

no need to spot it. you can smell when that dog drops one across the yard, it's bad. Poor dog isn't liking this storm so guess I'm going to go baby him


----------



## Voidling (Feb 3, 2012)

Stupid me left it in his reach. There's barely anything left of the handle. I fed him.guess he's tired of being cooped up. He had been doing so well too


----------



## Theowl (Feb 4, 2012)

They get bored real easy man! My dogs used to eat books and cactus! Crazy ass dogs, lol. 

A screwdriver! Shit, why didn't I think of that ? Haha, I use a nail. 
The other day, I was trying to make more airpots and had the cups nested, after I melted the holes is when I realized I had spot welded the cups together at every puncture. Live and learn-that's one of the tasks that can't be doubled up. 

Hope today is nice out-gotta make up a batch of dirt. 

See ya around.


----------



## Voidling (Feb 4, 2012)

Well I had to start with a screw then the screwdriver. But tote lids are thicker than cups. I'd try an ice pick if you had one. I made the same mistake you did once.

You're up early on a Saturday. Guess I'll spend mine cleaning up my room to remove things for my dog to eat


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 4, 2012)

Putting some Grape Apollo cuttings into rapid rooters now. I have 10 cuttings and 5 rooters lol. Shit! Ah no biggie just means a trip up the road to the grow store today. If that's the worst thing that happens to me today then I'm just fucking peachy hehe ; !)

Got a nice selection of headstash going on now. Really hard to put them in order of preference but the top two might be the DOG and Tryna's Lush. Actually the Lush wins out really liking the flavor of it. I'm getting a little burnt out on the heavy diesel aftertaste of the DOG it overpowers the lemon in it but a nice faint lemony flavor comes out in the Lush. Looking forward to the f4s T ; !) The other two strains that I have for headstash is the C4 and the Ubber Kush x Chemberry. Nicest stash that I've had in a little while lol.

Update...coming down next week are 3 P10, 2 Indie Qleaner, 1 Lemon Qleaner, 2 Grape Ape x Hashberry and 2 Whiteberry. Going in to take their place are 8 DOG and 1 Ubber Kush x Chemberry. I wasn't sick of the DOG when I made all of the little puppies lmao. That's ok I'll just keep flooding the market with top notch shit that blows all the other stuff away! The demand for quality has been created hehe


----------



## Theowl (Feb 4, 2012)

Sounds like a really good stash! 

Voidling, I'm up around 5:30-6:00 every day. Sleeping in is hard for me with all my pain, and I was an organic farmer for several years-the schedule stuck. 

Yay, one of the folks near me hooked me up with a groom of OG Kush, seems like they always have the OG kush around here. But man, is it hard to ration a gram!!

Cross your fingers for my computer please! If it doesn't come back to life I'm screwed


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 4, 2012)

lmao , my dog eats my kids wax crayons , he has some proper 60's psychedelic shits 

EDIT : Just google imaged psychedelic shit to see if there was anything funny there ... one of the 1st pics it came up with caught my attention , this pic is brilliant imo


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 4, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> lmao , my dog eats my kids wax crayons , he has some proper 60's psychedelic shits
> 
> EDIT : Just google imaged psychedelic shit to see if there was anything funny there ... one of the 1st pics it came up with caught my attention , this pic is brilliant imo
> View attachment 2038232


Lol has that lemon got your mind goin nuts or what rob?!?


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Feb 4, 2012)

Cool pic tho!


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 4, 2012)

heyyy HC. i was wonderinnggg... how much do you sell ounces of that stuff 4?? jw wat the price difference is from here to there.. people will easilt pay 400 an O out hea... and i have a few older friends at work that pay 500... lol. i was only gonna tell them 400.. bu the was lik eoo i like that stuff i want an O.. and i said ook... and brought it in.. and he just handed me 500 and asked if he needed to give me any more. lol. takin sum pics 2dayyy. soo stay tuned. =)


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 4, 2012)

<<<<<<<<<<<< Robbies new Avvy


----------



## Voidling (Feb 4, 2012)

Definitely like the pic.

Yeah though the remeron+vicodin doesn't let me get up before 9 or 10. I'll wake up, can't get out of bed, nearly paralyzed and pass right back out.

I was just talking to BBYY about rationing. I know HC needs to learn to ration a little more so he quits running out between harvests  I can only get low grade around here so I have to ration what I have until I can harvest. Which is another reason I'm impatient to throw these roms into flower.

I don't think I'd be able to sell around these parts. Knowing so few people, and what I know I wouldn't trust not to flip on me if they got busted.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi HC , hows the weathor your way ? its just snowed a blizzard here and is continueing , its already a good 4+ inch deep on my backyard !


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> lmao , my dog eats my kids wax crayons , he has some proper 60's psychedelic shits
> 
> EDIT : Just google imaged psychedelic shit to see if there was anything funny there ... one of the 1st pics it came up with caught my attention , this pic is brilliant imo
> View attachment 2038232


 my bulldogs used ot eat crayons to...was funny as fook when they shat out a spectrum of color LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 4, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> heyyy HC. i was wonderinnggg... how much do you sell ounces of that stuff 4?? jw wat the price difference is from here to there.. people will easilt pay 400 an O out hea... and i have a few older friends at work that pay 500... lol. i was only gonna tell them 400.. bu the was lik eoo i like that stuff i want an O.. and i said ook... and brought it in.. and he just handed me 500 and asked if he needed to give me any more. lol. takin sum pics 2dayyy. soo stay tuned. =)


That's funny shit right there lol...and he asks if he owes you more! Not exactly sure of the retail price around here but it's pretty much all in who you know as far as how much you pay and how good the quality is. Mine gets wholesaled out to one distributor who moves it all. I stay as insulated from the public as I can hehe




RobbieP said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<< Robbies new Avvy


I like it a lot mate!



RobbieP said:


> Hi HC , hows the weathor your way ? its just snowed a blizzard here and is continueing , its already a good 4+ inch deep on my backyard !


That's because the salinity of the North Atlantic Conveyer Belt (regulates the earths weather) is changing due to the fact that the glaciers in Greenland are melting so fast. First come the rising temps, then comes the drop in temperature and the longer harder winters, then the crying. It's called a Lttle Ice Age and they occur on the ave of once every 100 yrs. It's been just over 160 yrs since the last one ended.




Dizzle Frost said:


> my bulldogs used ot eat crayons to...was funny as fook when they shat out a spectrum of color LOL


Don't you love it when your chick comes over and bangs you and then leaves ; ?)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

thats how every relationship should be....jus have sex and she leaves .. this way no fights , no arguments, no wasting time cuddling


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 4, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> thats how every relationship should be....jus have sex and she leaves .. this way no fights , no arguments, no wasting time cuddling


That's what I keep telling her but for some reason she doesn't find it amusing haha


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's what I keep telling her but for some reason she doesn't find it amusing haha


they never do for some reason haha


i can never find a happy medium... i like skanks but they kinda suck for serious relationships....i like fun smart girls but thier not skanks....ffs

i need a redheaded educated stripper nymphomaniac who loves harleys and weed and hates arguing talking about meaningless shit and passes out after sex


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 4, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> they never do for some reason haha
> 
> 
> i can never find a happy medium... i like skanks but they kinda suck for serious relationships....i like fun smart girls but thier not skanks....ffs
> ...



just for shits n giggles i copied n pasted "redheaded educated stripper nymphomaniac" into google image to see what it brought up ....
Man it made me laugh so hard , its sooooo much better than something i could of made up lol .... 

Dizzle your ideal redheaded educated stripper nymphomaniac ACCORDING to google is .....................




WTF !!!! LMAO !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


c'mon and get in my car .... lol Hoff for the win


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

dont hassel the Hoff!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 4, 2012)

They used to say that on Santa Monica Beach in the 80s.....dont hassel the Hoff! 

Nothing is free haha...forgot to mention I have to take my chick out to a fancy resturaunt in about a half hour. First time we have been to a real nice joint all winter, it's that feast or famine thing lol. She f'd me good so she deserves to be taken out. Thinking I'll drop her off at her house on the way back though. Not really any reason for her to come over now.

Oh yeah Dizzy...absolutley brudder as far as your pm last night 

Just loaded my bubbler with T's Lush (my new favorite : ) and poured a fresh cup of coffee. Time to get even more toasted before we go out........and laugh at everyone hehe


----------



## Voidling (Feb 4, 2012)

You'll probably get those lush f4s grown before me. Can't wait to hear the review and comparison


----------



## BBYY (Feb 4, 2012)

I reworded it as Educated Redhead blah blah and Dizzle dont sleep til you find this ho.
http://www.google.com/imgres?q=Educated+redhead+stripper+nymphomaniac&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=DVC&sa=X&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&biw=971&bih=551&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=xCYFkLH10iCjYM:&imgrefurl=http://whotalking.com/flickr/Glenda+Jackson&docid=P4J6gx95WLIDyM&imgurl=http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6100/6383618019_249f1f3a0f.jpg&w=500&h=496&ei=wNgtT8HYNIqviQKqs92bCg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=181&vpy=124&dur=336&hovh=224&hovw=225&tx=106&ty=149&sig=109936938568512395167&page=1&tbnh=113&tbnw=112&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> They used to say that on Santa Monica Beach in the 80s.....dont hassel the Hoff!
> 
> Nothing is free haha...forgot to mention I have to take my chick out to a fancy resturaunt in about a half hour. First time we have been to a real nice joint all winter, it's that feast or famine thing lol. She f'd me good so she deserves to be taken out. Thinking I'll drop her off at her house on the way back though. Not really any reason for her to come over now.
> 
> ...


crabs and herpies are free anymore .. thats about all LOL

About the PM ..............man thats the best news i heard all day! didnt it sound good tho? its gonna be lol it will be our secret weapon haha



BBYY said:


> I reworded it as Educated Redhead blah blah and Dizzle dont sleep til you find this ho.
> http://www.google.com/imgres?q=Educated+redhead+stripper+nymphomaniac&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=DVC&sa=X&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&biw=971&bih=551&tbm=isch&prmd=imvns&tbnid=xCYFkLH10iCjYM:&imgrefurl=http://whotalking.com/flickr/Glenda%2BJackson&docid=P4J6gx95WLIDyM&imgurl=http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6100/6383618019_249f1f3a0f.jpg&w=500&h=496&ei=wNgtT8HYNIqviQKqs92bCg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=181&vpy=124&dur=336&hovh=224&hovw=225&tx=106&ty=149&sig=109936938568512395167&page=1&tbnh=113&tbnw=112&start=0&ndsp=20&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0


 shes not visually apealing to me ... has to be hot .. idotn care how big her tittys are tho, green or blue eyes only to .... jus sayin LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 4, 2012)

Well if she's a redhead she had better have either green or blue eyes,,,,,,Is that the scot in you coming thru dizz


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

aye laddie a wee bit..enuf to make me crave the pink nippled gingers


----------



## BBYY (Feb 4, 2012)

lmfao!

Yo HC , Did you need some info on blockhead C99?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

check chris's journal out


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 4, 2012)

BBYY said:


> lmfao!
> 
> Yo HC , Did you need some info on blockhead C99?


Yeah I'm going to swing over to your thread sometime and learn up on the cindys. Are those sub phenos of ther pineappel or just different phenos. I have C99 seeds of the othe rphenos too, right now I have the pineapple going.

Watching a cheesy movie on the Sky Fi channel right now lol, it's actually pretty good.It's called Pandorum


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

i watched a bunch of Decoded today.....Billy the Kid one was good, the UFO one to....seen a few others but i already forgot which ones haha ... still got the DiVinci one left


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 4, 2012)

The big dude on Decoded drives me crazy haha. He talks a lot but never says anything. Got the cloning chamber down in the kitchen, there are 10 C99 cuttings in there one or two from each female. Just took a peek at them and they have all rooted. Cindysoggy coming up. They have a quick flowering time but the Whiteberry from aev are incredibly quick like 45-47 days


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

haha i say the same thing about Buddy...he just flaps his gums but nothing comes out LOL , prolly a roit drunk tho haha

yul have a good SoG with the cindy, its like it was made for it .. my bubbler is full righ tnow , got a cut of each Kushberry and Skush , plus lastnight after realizing how well the BSB reacted to topping, i cut 2 more tops off each plant and put those in the bubbler, so i got 4 BSB (2 of each) i never cut any off the one thats flowering, its nice looking but liek you said,m not much in the yield dept....i cant wait to smoke em up tho...smells so good !


----------



## Voidling (Feb 4, 2012)

I haven't seen a green eyed beauty in quite some time. It's for the best or I'd be stupidly crushing after her.

Cut off a bunch on the roms and lowered the light. They were too tall and all the new growth was stretched. Several seem deformed. The shoots had random crooks and staggered leaves rather than opposite paired leaves.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

welcome to the world of blueberry


----------



## Voidling (Feb 4, 2012)

That's the romulan. The bb haven't got that far, they aren't doing so hot :/ the Ph strips in town are too narrow a range. Got to deal with vehicle registration which is going to eat up last of my funds so no Ph meter


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

in all the years past ive never owned a pH tester/meter lol , you can tell by lookin at some of my plants to haha


----------



## Voidling (Feb 4, 2012)

Being in coco and hydro and by the look of the bbs I need one.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

yeah in coco you will for sure, its really not much diff than hydro in ways


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 4, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> They have a quick flowering time but the Whiteberry from aev are incredibly quick like 45-47 days


 i got some of those in Fem to....wasnt sure of they really finished in that time or not....good to know ! how was the potency and yield? all the stuff i read and pix ive seen were all good.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i got some of those in Fem to....wasnt sure of they really finished in that time or not....good to know ! how was the potency and yield? all the stuff i read and pix ive seen were all good.


Hey bro! I haven't sampled any Whiteberry yet as a matter of fact they are still standing. I didna realize that they were going to finish that fast so they have been getting flushed the last few days lol. That run is at day 48 and they have been done for a few days just waiting for them to dry out a little. I have 2 different phenos....they both have similiar plant structure, couple of branches on the bottom then a terminal cola from there up with nice tight nodes. The first one is pretty frosty but the second one is insanely frosty! It looks white lol! I'll have a smoke report in a week or two for ya. Got 8 Whiteberrys clones getting ready to be flipped in a few weeks ; !)

....heading out in a few to go look at a small job for one of my customers. Christ I haven't worked in about 6 months I was getting kinda used to it lol.


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 5, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> in all the years past ive never owned a pH tester/meter lol , you can tell by lookin at some of my plants to haha


lmao. im with ya on that mann. hahaha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> lmao. im with ya on that mann. hahaha


I can tell


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 5, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I can tell


hahahaha. meee toooo. i got sum Ph down. bcuz i know Miracle Grow soild is a lil acidic. and i was using it for the last couple weeks... but now... ive "misplaced" the bottle!! =( idk where the hell i put it. lol. i blame YOU! i smoked that AE... and forgot where i put it. =p lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll take all the blame if that's the case haha! You can use vineger for.....I think it's down, but that won't really help you unless you have a tester to let you know what it's doing. I rarely check mine because I know just how many drops of down to use depending on what they are being fed. The tap water here tests at mid 8s and water from the store is well over 9. I use the test kit drops cheap cheap accurate accurate

Yeah I am so fucking stoned too haha loving the C4 it's an intense high! Beautiful day here with the sun out, all of the houseplants are out on the porch soaking it up and mj around all the windows. 40s and sunny tomorrow woot woot!

Watering the C99 tops that are in flower along with their bottoms. Six bottoms, five tops lol someone must of got lost somewhere


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2012)

I too have mastered Ph down for mt feeding. its crazy how little i have to use, i have the same bottle from when i started. but i normally need to use ph up which im good with too.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I'll take all the blame if that's the case haha! You can use vineger for.....I think it's down, but that won't really help you unless you have a tester to let you know what it's doing. I rarely check mine because I know just how many drops of down to use depending on what they are being fed. The tap water here tests at mid 8s and water from the store is well over 9. I use the test kit drops cheap cheap accurate accurate
> 
> Yeah I am so fucking stoned too haha loving the C4 it's an intense high! Beautiful day here with the sun out, all of the houseplants are out on the porch soaking it up and mj around all the windows. 40s and sunny tomorrow woot woot!
> 
> Watering the C99 tops that are in flower along with their bottoms. Six bottoms, five tops lol someone must of got lost somewhere


How long did your c4 go ? i have one that started on 12-18 along with some Blue Cheese x Lush's they are about done but the c4 not so much, or maybe its because this pheno has real light pistils, have u seen that ?


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 5, 2012)

vinegar sucks for PH down. it rises again in a day or so.... I've used watered down battery acid before. it lasts much longer!!!!

HC, I love the asshole stamp!!!!!! where do i get one of those?????

i need a new avatar!!

hey, what ever happen to that pastrami sandwich you and your woman were gonna have? did you ever munch that beef curtain or what?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> How long did your c4 go ? i have one that started on 12-18 along with some Blue Cheese x Lush's they are about done but the c4 not so much, or maybe its because this pheno has real light pistils, have u seen that ?


Hey T. The C4 are almost done at 8 wks but 8.5 or so is better. They get pretty bulky in there final days. If you started on 12/18 then your at 7 wks so another 2 wks or a little less. You have the BMF, you could ask Bobo or Dizzhole how long they let theirs go. Talk to ya



stoneyluv said:


> vinegar sucks for PH down. it rises again in a day or so.... I've used watered down battery acid before. it lasts much longer!!!!
> 
> HC, I love the asshole stamp!!!!!! where do i get one of those?????
> 
> ...


Nope nada nothing fuck me hc loses out again haha. That makes 2 times now and both were in their early 20s too lol oh my fuking god!! The other one was my friend scandie who moves my stuff and she is drop dead gorgous man tall blonde long legs and is a bit of a player. She just broke up with her boyfriend and she knows I want her bad. We get pretty graphic with our conversations sometimes and damn she sounds hot as she looks.

BBYY set me up with the new avy, look him up and join the asshole club. Tell him hc sent ya ; !)


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 5, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey T. The C4 are almost done at 8 wks but 8.5 or so is better. They get pretty bulky in there final days. If you started on 12/18 then your at 7 wks so another 2 wks or a little less. You have the BMF, you could ask Bobo or Dizzhole how long they let theirs go. Talk to ya
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks almost just like the avy that i made ya. lol. i couldnt find the stamp itself. soo i had to cut it from his avy and copy it... open ur avy and past it there and then add it to yours. lol. didnt look bad tho right? here it is.





hahaha. almsot look identical. but i lucked out cuz both or ur avy's were black and gray. it would look right on stoneys green backround. sooo BBYY... thats alllll you man. lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 5, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey bro! I haven't sampled any Whiteberry yet as a matter of fact they are still standing. I didna realize that they were going to finish that fast so they have been getting flushed the last few days lol. That run is at day 48 and they have been done for a few days just waiting for them to dry out a little. I have 2 different phenos....they both have similiar plant structure, couple of branches on the bottom then a terminal cola from there up with nice tight nodes. The first one is pretty frosty but the second one is insanely frosty! It looks white lol! I'll have a smoke report in a week or two for ya. Got 8 Whiteberrys clones getting ready to be flipped in a few weeks ; !)
> 
> ....heading out in a few to go look at a small job for one of my customers. Christ I haven't worked in about 6 months I was getting kinda used to it lol.


im deff gonna have to take these for a spin....kinda nice there fems to, jus grow and cut  thanks fot the info brothaman



chb444220 said:


> lmao. im with ya on that mann. hahaha


haha like i always say......fuck it!


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 5, 2012)

lol @ HC you need to save your avvy without the 160x160 bit underneath


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 5, 2012)

stoneyluv said:


> vinegar sucks for PH down. it rises again in a day or so.... I've used watered down battery acid before. it lasts much longer!!!!


 i only use Summers Eve douche to lower my ph , it leaves my plants smelling fresher than a summer eve


----------



## BBYY (Feb 5, 2012)

I got the photoshop stamp all carved out and saved for later use Might start stamping all my pics too lol . Its simple for me to stamp your avi's or swing me an idea and i can start from scratch lettme know


----------



## BBYY (Feb 5, 2012)

LOL HC Ill remake your avi..I think I can make it bigger, max the rez and make the asshole a bit bigger ill also get that caption outta it for ya

edit: I dont have the original avi to use as my background to work off, So cancel that. But like other dude said , save w/ out the caption from here https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/grow-journals/2040551d1328029174-highlanders-perpetual-bb-ice-void-hc-asshole-logo-new.jpg

Then go threw the steps to load that new save as your avi


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2012)

So bmf = c4?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 5, 2012)

c4 x caseyband


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 5, 2012)

yea, i meant to add the cb. This one is a 2 ft single cola from seed. but the one i grew before(seems like years ago) was very bushy. i still have most of the c4 x cb left too. seems like right now i didn't get the p10 pheno i had back in october either. but the ones i have are looking promising. Also got another LQX u know im hoping for a similar pheno to before to cross lush to just for some play seeds cuz that bitch was sexy. and i had a better cam. i think ill go through n get some of my best thc gear pics when i have time.
tryna burn some time(and this blunt) right now before super bowl time. im sure your partial to new england but im rooting for the G Men! have a good one.


----------



## Theowl (Feb 5, 2012)

Haha, summers eve.. Fucking classic.


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 5, 2012)

BMF!!!! BOOM!!! Muthafucka (C4(cottoncandy x shishkaberry red) x Caseyband(casey jones x headband))







BBYY... I'm gonna take ya up on that!! i need to get something together first!!!


----------



## BBYY (Feb 5, 2012)

lol
I got bored and I started something up
But TBH I am a noob and it takes me some time


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 6, 2012)

stoneyluv said:


> BMF!!!! BOOM!!! Muthafucka (C4(cottoncandy x shishkaberry red) x Caseyband(casey jones x headband))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


look at the greasy pig...jus look at her! ..... look at her again a lil bit more ... greasy!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah both parents are crazy resin producers especially the mum. Hash makers wet dream lol.

Thanks stoney nice job with her : !) Looks like she'll be coming down soon, did ya clone her?? I only have a couple of buds of cured C4 left, I love smoking that stuff it just shoots you into orbit real real quick. I have 4 of them in the middle run at about 5+ weeks. Got a tasty run coming down later this week, a lot of tga stuff plus the virgin Whiteberry.

Damn these bowls of Ubber Kush x Chemberry are hard to finish in the morning hehe


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 6, 2012)

Haha yeah the BMF is a violent lil bitch ... love that greasy skank


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 6, 2012)

stoneyluv said:


> BMF!!!! BOOM!!! Muthafucka (C4(cottoncandy x shishkaberry red) x Caseyband(casey jones x headband))
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks amazing ... it seems as soon as my tent is down then all you lot start posting amazing pics and making my craving to grow even stronger ... damn you assholes !!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;PdpAop7gp0w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdpAop7gp0w[/video]

holy fuck...this Mango Haze just destroys me lol sotra halucinegenic to..awesome visuals


----------



## Voidling (Feb 6, 2012)

@robbie I know the pain. They keep talking about this strain, then that strain, then some other strain and about how good they are. And I'm sitting here with seeds for each but have no room to grow out any of them right now. Ha.

Looking great. Hoping the c99 x haze treats me that same way.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2012)

Went out with my son last night and had something to eat and went and caught a flick. Good thing the company and food were good cause omfg the movie was terrible haha...Chronicles. Had potential but failed terribly.

Toking on some lush this morning, waiting on some newly planted seeds to poke their heads out....Lemon Larry OG x OG with many thanks to our good friend with the cookies haha! Thank you cookie monster!!!!

And speaking of Lush there are now some f4s in the cave thanks to Mr T! Can't wait to pop those as they quickly moved up to the top of the list of favorite strains. Killer genetics, very similiar to bobos...OG x (Lemon Larry OG x Chemdawg). Along with the Lush we now also have some BC x Lush AND...DIG THIS, Purple Kush x Sweet Afgani Delight! Fucking sweet shit or what!! Great timing buddy cause the favor was returned yesterday ; !)

Time to go wake up the girls. Time for hc to crank some tunes


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2012)

Thx man, ill be waiting on em. I shot you the original bc x lush the one im working on now, i actually have a load of f2's ready but i didnt harvest the plant (it is a 5 inch clone only used for seeds) when playing with these i popped 6 and veged them to sex went 50/50 each one seemed to be different i was very satisfied with the female i used, i loved the males structure n yield but he had the fruity blueberry smell. which i dont mind but i want to try a different male too. i used a f3 lush male who was "the shit" used him for the f4's so im hype for you but also made BX1 of the bc x lush and Bobo got a good amount of those. good luck with em, i threw all the rest of the ck x hb out in the yard they succed. gettin some mobility back shits feeling ok played with the dogs yesterday for the first time in a while so i was happy bout that. hope all is well in the cave. 


Oh yea and about movies blowing ass lately, i went to see some demon movie that sucked so bad that i cant even remember the name, 
next time ill look online or get the bootleg first. and then maybe go see it


----------



## BBYY (Feb 7, 2012)

Turned my tunes on, packing some headband....Gonna try and cause a riot, See ya there HC!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 7, 2012)

Psyched to see what you can do with those OG x's! Tryna, you da man, again. 

I'm about to join you guys in weed/music/coffee world... Gonna make some coffee... then make an english muffin with some canna butter... then crank the rock n roll. Wifey is going to be out for a few hours. Now Bobo plays


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 7, 2012)

BBYY said:


> lol
> I got bored and I started something up
> But TBH I am a noob and it takes me some time


man, i need something more personal... all i have is a copied av from someone else!!!

i want something unique!!!! i need to spend some time on it!!

i'd love to see anything you got or any tips you can give me..



Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah both parents are crazy resin producers especially the mum. Hash makers wet dream lol.
> 
> Thanks stoney nice job with her : !) Looks like she'll be coming down soon, did ya clone her?? I only have a couple of buds of cured C4 left, I love smoking that stuff it just shoots you into orbit real real quick. I have 4 of them in the middle run at about 5+ weeks. Got a tasty run coming down later this week, a lot of tga stuff plus the virgin Whiteberry.
> 
> Damn these bowls of Ubber Kush x Chemberry are hard to finish in the morning hehe


yea man, I got a few clones of her vegging right now... one is pretty big and going into flowering next week!!!! each generation of clone is getting better and better!!!!!

and bro that really sucks about the sandwich man!!! maybe you need to give her one of those cookies first!!!! hahahahahahaha

I'm about to join you fella's in the loud cranking music!!!!!!

[video=youtube;3iWzuaQlsDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3iWzuaQlsDc[/video]

dizz, robbie... thanks for the BMF bumps!!!


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 7, 2012)

[video=youtube;RtjUc5GXY3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtjUc5GXY3E[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 7, 2012)

sup assholians!

Big Dizz is high as a kite..............got mad tunage wailing here to.....fuck man wed al throw a kickass party ! lol


----------



## BBYY (Feb 7, 2012)

stoneyluv said:


> man, i need something more personal... all i have is a copied av from someone else!!!
> 
> i want something unique!!!! i need to spend some time on it!!
> 
> ...


Yo!! I actually did start something for you, from scratch..So its gonna be original for sure. So far all I got is your nic at the bottom and a bright multi-colored jagged trippy type background - trying to figure out what to center it with, All I got so far is an indica leaf, but if you have something that is more personal to you...Then I can integrate it in as the center piece. - Ill try to finish it soon


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2012)

Hahaha wicked munchies,,,mawing down on crackers and peanut butter bout as fast as I can shovel them in lmao. Finally sitting down


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 7, 2012)

im to stoned to pick up food to eat lol...true story



i mean phiscally pick it up, not go get any lol


----------



## BBYY (Feb 7, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hahaha wicked munchies,,,mawing down on crackers and peanut butter bout as fast as I can shovel them in lmao. Finally sitting down


I had some sushi for lunch...Not to filling thou Still could devour a pig..What your having sounds delicious too


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2012)

Man someone has to run down Mcain......he wants to put our troops eveywherer. I mean 6 yrs in a cage in vc and people wanted him to president?? He needs to go lol

Shit can't eat peanut butter fast, gets caught halfway down and then hurts like hell for a few minutes lol


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 7, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Man someone has to run down Mcain......he wants to put our troops eveywherer. I mean 6 yrs in a cage in vc and people wanted him to president?? He needs to go lol
> 
> Shit can't eat peanut butter fast, gets caught halfway down and then hurts like hell for a few minutes lol



if you gonna eat the peanut butter fast you gotta add the jelly man 

and i remember a few months back mr HC .... you watch your cholesterol  lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> if you gonna eat the peanut butter fast you gotta add the jelly man
> 
> and i remember a few months back mr HC .... you watch your cholesterol  lol


Hey brudder! Good memory lol!! I have been really good, cut my saturated fat intake by around 2/3 or 3/4 of what is used to be. Beer fat is long long gone yrs ago and now what little food fat that was there is pretty much gone too lol


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 7, 2012)

BBYY said:


> Yo!! I actually did start something for you, from scratch..So its gonna be original for sure. So far all I got is your nic at the bottom and a bright multi-colored jagged trippy type background - trying to figure out what to center it with, All I got so far is an indica leaf, but if you have something that is more personal to you...Then I can integrate it in as the center piece. - Ill try to finish it soon


that is awesome man, my idea was a leaf in the center!!!!! haha to cool! take your time man, i don't wanna rush ya.... i think it's just awesome that you even thought of me!!!!



Highlanders cave said:


> Hey brudder! Good memory lol!! I have been really good, cut my saturated fat intake by around 2/3 or 3/4 of what is used to be. Beer fat is long long gone yrs ago and now what little food fat that was there is pretty much gone too lol


HC, skip the jelly bro, put some weed in those crackers and bake em!!!!!!! stoner barbie told me about those.... she calls em firecrackers!!!!! haha I'm not big on the butter and things, but those crackers are good!!!!!


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 7, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey brudder! Good memory lol!! I have been really good, cut my saturated fat intake by around 2/3 or 3/4 of what is used to be. Beer fat is long long gone yrs ago and now what little food fat that was there is pretty much gone too lol



long term memory aint too bad , now if you had said that yesterday id have no clue ... my short term memory is terrible ... now what was it i was doing ....


----------



## Theowl (Feb 7, 2012)

Right?! I know my b-day, my ss number, where I ate my first hit of acid; 
But why the fuck am I in the kitchen?!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 7, 2012)

i love flashbacks .. everyone should have one ... everyone shoulda doen acid when they were younger to


----------



## Theowl (Feb 7, 2012)

oh so true. i'd love to have a few hits now!

just to get my head right.. ya know?


----------



## ProAce (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow very impressive grow highlander! Such beautiful strains, I wish I could have even a few of those strains. I just read the whole thread start to finish. I really liked your breeding work. I hope to one day breed some strains too. I am subbed to this thread for sure. Hope to see many more beautiful pics especially of the BMF!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 7, 2012)

BMF... gets 'em every time.


----------



## ProAce (Feb 8, 2012)

Haha, the strain is a beauty, it looks so frosty like you just wet it and threw sugar on it. I bet it tastes delicious. Is the BMF the same as the caliband? Different pheno or what?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 8, 2012)

Theowl said:


> oh so true. i'd love to have a few hits now!
> 
> just to get my head right.. ya know?


 well the reason i dont do acid anymore is cuz it doesnt make my head straight LOL


----------



## Theowl (Feb 8, 2012)

Haha, I kinda meant the afterglow.. Seems like I am a happier, more grounded individual. Ideally, I'd trip quarterly, as the after glow keeps me happy for a few months. Hmm, may have to break out the spore prints


----------



## Theowl (Feb 8, 2012)

howdya make weed crackers?! Damn that would be a good thing to have around, saltines are my favorite snack behind pretzels. 
Ooh, weed pretzels,mmmm


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 8, 2012)

You can make a peanut butter spread to put on crackers. Just grind some weed up, mix it in with the peanut butter, bake at 325-250 for 20 minutes.

Careful on how much you put in. The first time I did this I got the highest I have ever gotten in my life. I couldn't fucking stand up... slept from 3 PM until 9 PM, woke up, ate some pasta for a few minutes, then went right back to bed until 9 fucking AM the next day. The most unreal thing ever. I felt like a true piece of shit. Goddammit I was high.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 8, 2012)

ProAce said:


> Haha, the strain is a beauty, it looks so frosty like you just wet it and threw sugar on it. I bet it tastes delicious. Is the BMF the same as the caliband? Different pheno or what?


Dude, I thought you said you read the whole thread? It's in there a few times, lmao. There might be a couple pages dedicated to it, actually.

BMF: C4 x Caseyband

edit: Sorry HC, didn't mean to double post


----------



## ProAce (Feb 8, 2012)

Derp, aha I was pretty stoned last night, couldn't remember which chimera strain was which, but thanks for the reminder. They all seem like indica dominant plants, I'm still trying to learn more about breeding and phenotypes and all that. But I think I found a great place to learn


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 8, 2012)

I was just busting your balls  If I had a dime for every time I asked a question that the answer already existed to, I'd be rich. 

This is a great place to learn. Cheers


----------



## Voidling (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't listen to him, he's just being an asshole

It's hard to remember everything in the 309 pages


----------



## Theowl (Feb 8, 2012)

Yeah and it gets confusing going from the last place you left off at the beginning of the thread and what's happening now if you're trying to catch up like me! I have like five dedicated pages open on my phone all the time, hardly have any time for Facebook-LOL


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 8, 2012)

caliband...... tomorrow will be four weeks. 












I know, i know, you assholes are all about the BMF.... here ya go, BOOM!!!!







and if that don't get ya excited then check out the nipple on this QQ!!







they're ok and all, but fuck, look at the caliband at just over 3 weeks...... are you fuckin kiddding me?!?!?!?!? HC, mighty fine work with the caliband genes!!!!!!!!

It's not that big yet, but the resin count is through the roof at such a young age!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 8, 2012)

very nice pornoshow asshole


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 8, 2012)

Indeed-ily! I just wet meself! 

Man, a bird just shit out some ammmaaaaazzzzing seeds on my doorstep today. Lush F4 and BC x Lush Bx1 ftw! I'm getting anxiety over when I'm going to be able to crack these. Fooook!


----------



## ProAce (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow stoney beautiful pictures of the BMF really loving that strain, and it looks crazy dank in your system subbed aha


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey stoney, looking at those shots closer, I'd say your BMF might be the Headband pheno like mine...? Are you seeing any purpling going on? Dude, if so, get ready for big boom


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 8, 2012)

i see you got clawed leaves to..so did mine lol , looks simaler kinda


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 8, 2012)

I had that on mine, and I've seen it on some of the other CB x's that are floatin' around this place. . . 

hmmm coooookieeeeee Dizzzzz. . . .

How's your BHO treating you, bud??


----------



## BBYY (Feb 8, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> I had that on mine, and I've seen it on some of the other CB x's that are floatin' around this place. . .
> 
> hmmm coooookieeeeee Dizzzzz. . . .
> 
> How's your BHO treating you, bud??


If its anything like what he sent me , Then I would say we know why he aint on right now LOL


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 8, 2012)

hah hah hah hahahahaha hell yes!

edit: I'm about to be there myself. I need to try me some BHO. . . can you use trim, or is it really only buds you want?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 8, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> I had that on mine, and I've seen it on some of the other CB x's that are floatin' around this place. . .
> 
> hmmm coooookieeeeee Dizzzzz. . . .
> 
> How's your BHO treating you, bud??


 Yeah Caveman said when he saw mne good luck gettin rid of em lol...so im guessign its a trait...last tiem i saw leaves liek that was on a Bluebery pheno i had, same deal ...clawed up at the first shot of good N dose but never burned up.... the BMF never burned , jus clawed .. was good for light penatration LOL


im fuckin stoned man!



BBYY said:


> If its anything like what he sent me , Then I would say we know why he aint on right now LOL


haha rocket fuel! .... im on , im on but im super fucked up...but im on



Bobotrank said:


> hah hah hah hahahahaha hell yes!


he speaks truth lol..... ill snap a pic in a sec


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 8, 2012)

a lil teaser

makes me feel a lil drunk


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 9, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Yeah Caveman said when he saw mne good luck gettin rid of em lol...so im guessign its a trait...last tiem i saw leaves liek that was on a Bluebery pheno i had, same deal ...clawed up at the first shot of good N dose but never burned up.... the BMF never burned , jus clawed .. was good for light penatration LOL
> 
> 
> im fuckin stoned man!
> ...


Ive come to believe that plants grown at a higher altitude like Hc's were bred tend to do that. HC strains are the only ones that do it in my tent. everything else id rasor star8. i have starins from all over the country via riu and only hc's curl up.... no problem with the smoke though.

maybe an f2 gen bred at home wouldn't curl up as much.


----------



## BBYY (Feb 9, 2012)

When I make BHO Bobo I usually have a bunch of popcorn in my trimmings, So I just use that. Your yield and quality will be better if using straight buds but if you have trimmings might as well use them and if you have extra buds might as well throw a few in for good measure LOL


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks BB. I kinda figured that... I just wanted to make sure before I wasted anything that would be better suited for another form of extraction.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey HC, your bird shit on my porch. thx alot, .. asshole


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 9, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey stoney, looking at those shots closer, I'd say your BMF might be the Headband pheno like mine...? Are you seeing any purpling going on? Dude, if so, get ready for big boom


she has just a slight touch of color in her, thought maybe it was just the cold.... she does only have five bladed leaves.... i didn't get much from her mom, she was prego, and the buds wern't my highest concern. so this time she should be much more enjoyable....







Dizz, that BHO looks fookin awesome!!! roll a bud all in it, then cover it in full melt, then coat with BHO again, then roll it in dry kief and chill it in the fridge for an hour!!!! then put your seatbelt on and hit the bong!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey Tryna, your bird shit on MY porch! Look who the asshole is now! Thanks a lot! roflmfao  Psyching!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 9, 2012)

Nice, can't wait to see how she turns out. I had a crazy fade on mine towards the end, as you can see in my avatar, so I've had a hard time comparing it to the other BMF's out there. All those pretty colors are just too much for me to get past! Your's is looking like a BMF blizzard--- Pow!



stoneyluv said:


> she has just a slight touch of color in her, thought maybe it was just the cold.... she does only have five bladed leaves.... i didn't get much from her mom, she was prego, and the buds wern't my highest concern. so this time she should be much more enjoyable....
> 
> 
> 
> Dizz, that BHO looks fookin awesome!!! roll a bud all in it, then cover it in full melt, then coat with BHO again, then roll it in dry kief and chill it in the fridge for an hour!!!! then put your seatbelt on and hit the bong!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 9, 2012)

Bird shit all over the place today ! "cleanup ilse 3"


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 9, 2012)

Excccccccellent! I'd munch that whole bird shit thing if I were you... lets see, I bet you already did! Nuke it for 15 seconds give or take depending on your unit, and things get nice n chewy.

Hmmm.... I think I need a cookie right now, too. FML this damned cold is kicking my arse, lol. Cookies help, tho! 

Bird shit FTW!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 9, 2012)

im fucked up pretty good lol its been a shtty day for me...cookies helped ! 

yeah man i stuck it in the nuker for 10 secs on med ... was like it was fresh outa Bobos oven 

Long Live Birdshit!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 9, 2012)

Just sitting down with my feet up and a bubbler of kief trying to relax. Got a bag of frozen trim for hash and with a couple of good shakes pulled a quick gram of real sweet kiel. Cheers lol got some catching up to do ; !)


----------



## BBYY (Feb 9, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Just sitting down with my feet up and a bubbler of kief trying to relax. Got a bag of frozen trim for hash and with a couple of good shakes pulled a quick gram of real sweet kiel. Cheers lol got some catching up to do ; !)


Good call dude! I am bout to run some kief too! Yummy shit...How did you make yours?


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 9, 2012)

full melt stuffed in some AE in a fresh cleaned bong..... getting fired up to a little break stuff!

[video=youtube;T_9zpAWFFKQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_9zpAWFFKQ[/video]


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 9, 2012)

Sweet stoney sounds good! Enjoy!!

BBYY this is how I made this stuff and it came out real nice....paper bag of trim in the freezer,,,give a good shake or three and try and get all the fine stuff on the bottom of the bag and then run that through my grinder (big stainless). Took about 5 or 10 min to get a gram of kief, the rest I'll make hash out of


----------



## Voidling (Feb 9, 2012)

yeah the colds kicking my ass too and its not even that cold here


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 9, 2012)

Lol V, different kind of cold, but still an ass kicker I bet.


----------



## Voidling (Feb 9, 2012)

Oops maybe should of read back further. I'm feeling so out of it and in painhaving trouble focusing


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 9, 2012)

No worries, Broid. WTF is up man? You ok?


----------



## Voidling (Feb 9, 2012)

nothing much. losing steam on doing just about anything. need to get my cabs finished pronto along with better cloner. need to flower asap.as for how I'm doing, I'm not even sure. 

I read about your cookies right before grocery store. sure enough, came out with cookies . ruining my diet again. curses. well that and all the Cheerios that I ate last night after pain pills and smoking


----------



## Voidling (Feb 9, 2012)

so baking and sick, what else is up with you bobo?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 9, 2012)

wassup Vman? hows it hangin?

i think im due for a nap lol.... im callin these Bobotrankwilizer cookies .... i feel like a grizzely that got shot with a tranc dart


----------



## Voidling (Feb 9, 2012)

smoking is gonna make me fat. plate of pork ribs, nectarine, half a bag of grapes, half a summer sausage a sleeve of Ritz crackers. now soda and store bought cookies.


----------



## Voidling (Feb 9, 2012)

plus half a package of vanilla preps. feel sick and full and hungry...


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 9, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there aev how's it going. Long time man but I figured that you would pop your head in at some point. You picked a good garden to send the fairy to, Ima take good care of your genetics. Next up on my list of yours is the OG x Convict Kush. The Blueberry were regifted to my friend Voidling as I have my own BB cut and a pack of bb beans from The Asshole Seed Collective. I have 2 Whiteberry @ day 28 that are very similiar with no distinct differences and I have 2 BK x MK @ day 49 that are slightly different from each other. Number 1 is just a bit shorter with more smell and a little less yeild. Both plant structures are the same with minor branching until about halfway up and then the buds are tight to a big fat stalk. Both had a nice 2.5 x stretch in flower and the frost is starting to get off the charts. And I really mean off the charts! I was just noticing how insanely triched out they are today when I had them out to water. Even the fan leaves haha, blows the C4 away and maybe even the DOG too in the resin production. I had 2 males also of different phenos and I used them both to pollinate the two BK x MK females to make a few seeds for Tryna. Looking like they have a solid 2 weeks left so that will put them at just over the 10 weeks mark. I'll have another camera soon and I'll be throwing pics up.
> 
> Hope things are going well brother and I did the same thing once as far as quitting burning. Did it for 18 yrs...quit, got married, raised a family, got rid of the wife, started burning again and now reliving my youth and loving it lol!!
> 
> Talk to ya ; !)


Whats up brotha? Hows it goin? Just thought Id come by and check up on those BK x MK's as I was strollin through the thread looking for your response I noticed a few good replies about em. Im glad you are happy. That was the one cross I really wanted to keep going and work on. When you get pictures or any updates on the strains post some pictures in my thread. Ill let you know what phenos you got and what traits came from what parents. Ill look from time to time. It will take too long to filter through this thread! Well stay up man!


----------



## BBYY (Feb 10, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Sweet stoney sounds good! Enjoy!!
> 
> BBYY this is how I made this stuff and it came out real nice....paper bag of trim in the freezer,,,give a good shake or three and try and get all the fine stuff on the bottom of the bag and then run that through my grinder (big stainless). Took about 5 or 10 min to get a gram of kief, the rest I'll make hash out of


Must be nice and smooth after coming outta that freezer ...So how many times do you get so baked and spill that bubbler? I rarely use mine cause I always spill it, Especially if im kicked back in my recliner haha 



Voidling said:


> smoking is gonna make me fat. plate of pork ribs, nectarine, half a bag of grapes, half a summer sausage a sleeve of Ritz crackers. now soda and store bought cookies.


I feel bad now reading this...I just sent my bird to go shit on your house...I dont know any recall tricks so you better get in some hot yoga classes!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2012)

All this talk of trim i forgot i have 3 months worth of trim. its crispy, should i freeze it til i get some alcohol. no point in ordering bag right now.

On another note, the bc x lush finishes super quick, hey started flowering on 12/29 and they are looking crispy. ill post some pics in here later of them and the c4 at started on the same date. (the one i thought started on the 18th ) i keep trying not to pull em cuz its only been about 6 or 7 weeks. i ususally say flowering starts when i see the first "cluster" of pistils. some count when they see the first pre-flower(when force flowering) nut these were sexed before flower and so ill let the ass holes judge. pics coming soon.


----------



## Voidling (Feb 10, 2012)

sounds good on the bird. I just need to eat healthier and not go to the store when I'm starving. need a lot more veggies and less meat.

sounds good t. something Ill try to remember later


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2012)

Voidling said:


> sounds good on the bird. I just need to eat healthier and not go to the store when I'm starving. need a lot more veggies and less meat.
> 
> sounds good t. something Ill try to remember later


If ya got any questions just ask. 

here some pics, i want you guys to let me know what you think like i said they started on 12/29,.
#3 











#4











c4x cb(BMF)from seed(almost)
















Here is a comparison shot to show how much luch can stretch , this is versus a LQX both from seed 12/12 on the same day. lush is in the 1 gall grow bag and LQX in the 2 gal smart pot( i highly doubt anybody will get this super stretchy lush pheno but there are still stretchy ones in the seed's i gave out. this lush is from my ugly fem i had but only made a few seeds(HC u may remember the ugly lush)


----------



## dumdedum (Feb 10, 2012)

Looking good dude nice grow! best of luck.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hello my friend. Still making awesome candy I see! Just thought I would pop in and say hello...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 10, 2012)

Voidling said:


> smoking is gonna make me fat. plate of pork ribs, nectarine, half a bag of grapes, half a summer sausage a sleeve of Ritz crackers. now soda and store bought cookies.





Voidling said:


> plus half a package of vanilla preps. feel sick and full and hungry...


i guess i wont be sending you any Chocolate Chuny Munkys then lol...yul be fuckin eating yurself outa house n home LMAO


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 10, 2012)

Hey ASSHOLE, nice Avi


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 10, 2012)

thanks asshole...Doobius made it 

i was Bobotrankwilized pretty hard lastnite lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2012)

here some pics, i want you guys to let me know what you think like i said they started on 12/29,.how much longer for starting on 12-12 they sure look 'bout ready.
#3 











#4


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 10, 2012)

looks yummy man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2012)

lol, that as an accident. was tryna put it somewhere else lol. im wondering if i should pull em.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 10, 2012)

roflmfao I told you day was steeeerrrrong hehehehe I'm gonna just start calling them BoboDarts 



Dizzle Frost said:


> thanks asshole...Doobius made it
> 
> i was Bobotrankwilized pretty hard lastnite lol


Tryna, how're your trichs looking?? They are looking about ready from here. . .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> roflmfao I told you day was steeeerrrrong hehehehe I'm gonna just start calling them BoboDarts
> 
> 
> 
> Tryna, how're your trichs looking?? They are looking about ready from here. . .


i lost my microscope but, by eyeball they look snowed in/ like they are cloudy. im just amazed with the fast flower time


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 10, 2012)

Yeah, it's weird when you get a fast finisher... it's almost like, "uh, did I fuck something up?"

I'd say if you are in doubt, give em another day or two. How do you normally like your trichs? All cloudy, or a little amber in there, too?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 10, 2012)

i love my indica all cloudy, very little amber. my sativas i like 50/50. i was the same way with HC's Lemon Qleaner cross. bitched fucked my head up when she was done i was not expecting a 45 day flower.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2012)

Tryna how the hell can you see the trichs man your blind as a bat lol. I figured you bumped your own pic because noone commented haha. Those calyx topped buds must be from the bc side? My lush that I just ran looked very kush like with round hard buds, that baby looks sweet about as pretty a bud as you can find anywhere...except maybe your bmf below it ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2012)

SL2 I read all the shit that went down with your landlord and everything else but it sounded like you never got popped? Kool if you didn't, ya never know when people drop off the boards like you did you asshole hahaha ; !) A friend of ours here, Psychild, got busted a few weeks ago but shouldn't get more than a slap on the wrist.

Glad to hear your ok buddy when ya got time tell me how to go about pulling some serious weight  an lb a month aint cutting it hehe


----------



## Voidling (Feb 10, 2012)

Mmm I was wanting the chocolate strain attitude had but they were out when I ordered. I end up craving chocolate when I smoke. Once I eat up all I have I'll be refraining from buy the bad foods. I'll be a stoned rabbit eating veggies.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Mmm I was wanting the chocolate strain attitude had but they were out when I ordered. I end up craving chocolate when I smoke. Once I eat up all I have I'll be refraining from buy the bad foods. I'll be a stoned rabbit eating veggies.


It's everything in moderation that's all voidman, except for pot and coffee of course!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2012)

And lest I forget or regress,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,A GREAT BIG CONGRATS TO BOBO!!!!! 

Way to go buddy that very cool : !) Must be something in the water around here at riu, lots of new pops lately. And some not so new! 

Good luck to both of you brother!


----------



## Voidling (Feb 10, 2012)

Glad I don't drink water. Congrats to you bobo.

Do any of you have the cannabis breeder's Bible??


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 10, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> And lest I forget or regress,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,A GREAT BIG CONGRATS TO BOBO!!!!!
> 
> Way to go buddy that very cool : !) Must be something in the water around here at riu, lots of new pops lately. And some not so new!
> 
> Good luck to both of you brother!


Thanks guys  Now I've just got to make sure my lady doesn't get a Cal/Mg deficiency


----------



## BBYY (Feb 11, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks guys  Now I've just got to make sure my lady doesn't get a Cal/Mg deficiency


Oh yea DEFF need to go heavy with that CAL. In the final weeks they swoll up and get phat! :LOL: So you will know when its ready to take the snip


----------



## Theowl (Feb 11, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Glad I don't drink water. Congrats to you bobo.
> 
> Do any of you have the cannabis breeder's Bible??



Ive got the indoor/outdoor medical growers bible. By Cervantes.


----------



## Theowl (Feb 11, 2012)

It's got an ok section on breeding. But as with much other reading material marketed towards pothead stoners, it lacks in some depth. Gives good terminology.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 11, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Ive got the indoor/outdoor medical growers bible. By Cervantes.


i had two gave em away and havn't thought twice. riu is way more helpful.


----------



## Theowl (Feb 11, 2012)

Way more. Agreed.


----------



## Theowl (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey HC, how's it this fine Saturday ? 
Got some coffee in me for the first time in like two months. I'm roaring around, hehe. 
Redoing a small veg cab today for new starts and cuts and such. 

Sunshine!! Gonna move the kids out into the sunshine today too.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 11, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Hey HC, how's it this fine Saturday ?
> Got some coffee in me for the first time in like two months. I'm roaring around, hehe.
> Redoing a small veg cab today for new starts and cuts and such.
> 
> Sunshine!! Gonna move the kids out into the sunshine today too.


Hey bro it's going good! Just cleaned out the gardens real good and rearranged everyone. They're all perky and happy lol. Cleaning the house and smoking kush right now. Looking forward to some green speed 99 haha

Sun's coming out here too plants are in the windows lol...been sunny and in the 40s the past couple of days it's like wtf?? Snowed an inch or two last night, just enough to cover the ground and make it look pretty again : !)


----------



## SL2 (Feb 11, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> SL2 I read all the shit that went down with your landlord and everything else but it sounded like you never got popped? Kool if you didn't, ya never know when people drop off the boards like you did you asshole hahaha ; !) A friend of ours here, Psychild, got busted a few weeks ago but shouldn't get more than a slap on the wrist.
> 
> Glad to hear your ok buddy when ya got time tell me how to go about pulling some serious weight  an lb a month aint cutting it hehe


Thanks brother, Im sorry I should have let you know I was going off the grid...my bad...

Im no expert but Im happy to share anything with ya, even my bud! lol


----------



## Voidling (Feb 11, 2012)

My specific interest in the book was for Chapter 8 on tissue culture. 

I was reading reviews on the book and saw some one say something about compatible plants, that it's not as easy I just taking a male and pollinate a female, they have to be compatible. Got me confused. 

Been in the 40's here too, hope it warms up. Basil is going outside again but the other plants stay indoors


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 11, 2012)

I hear ya on the crazy weather HC!!! it snowed here last night to... only a couple inches. today it's a bright and sunny day, and now it's in the 40's!! in mid febuary!!!!!!!!! WTF??? is right bro!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 11, 2012)

we got mad snow lastnight as well.....looks pretty nice out tho....snow hides all the uglyness of the city lol


----------



## Psychild (Feb 11, 2012)

stoneyluv said:


> I hear ya on the crazy weather HC!!! it snowed here last night to... only a couple inches. today it's a bright and sunny day, and now it's in the 40's!! in mid febuary!!!!!!!!! WTF??? is right bro!!!


Crazy weather? GTFO....Lol I have a 3-4 week old seedling outside right now. Not by my choice, but apparently last year when I through out some seeds, they got nice and cosy in the ground. I already chopped down about 12 plants outside, but I'm just gonna let these last couple go. They're at my old house anyway, so I'm no longer responsible &#8730;

No lie, The day I got out of jail I was smoking a cig (Not even 20 mins after I got out) on my front porch, and looked down and did this O.O There was a small forest in my front yard Lol. That means they would have had to sprout around the 10th-15th of January. &#8730; Too bad the grass is gonna get mowed, otherwise these babies would be MONSTERS! With this in mind, I'm gonna be throwing out seeds everywhere in town. Maybe next year I'll be able to take over the town  FTP &#8730;



Hope everything's going good in the Cave, just thought I'd drop by and say hello!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 11, 2012)

Psychild, you're back. What the fuck happened, man? The fuzz got ya?


----------



## Voidling (Feb 11, 2012)

Ive been wanting to seed a lot of 60 day autoflower plants. Hundreds of seeds in seedballs and 5hrow them all over


----------



## Psychild (Feb 11, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Psychild, you're back. What the fuck happened, man? The fuzz got ya?


Check the last couple of pages on my thread.


----------



## Voidling (Feb 11, 2012)

Anyone here heard and or tried the gas lamp method? Only thing I see is can't do the perpetual with the flower cycle.

I've been running my veg light 16 hours a day for some time now. Was originally a mistake and I realized it weeks later said screw it and left it.then forgot about it. That shouldn't cause my clone problem should it?


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 11, 2012)

http://regulatemarijuanalikewine.com/

Finally.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Anyone here heard and or tried the gas lamp method? Only thing I see is can't do the perpetual with the flower cycle.
> 
> I've been running my veg light 16 hours a day for some time now. Was originally a mistake and I realized it weeks later said screw it and left it.then forgot about it. That shouldn't cause my clone problem should it?


No, but i would just go ahead with 18/6 so you can get the most out of em. if you not gonna go 24/0 veg time in important, even 2 hours.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 12, 2012)

Rocking out to some Deep Purple and shmooking my last bud of DOG. The jars all had their last buds in them this weekend lol, now they are empty. That's ok got quite a few strains drying and curing right now but most of it is for the pipeline. What I'll keep for myself is most of the Lemon Qleaner and some of the frosty Whiteberry pheno and I guess some of the P10. I have 7 P10s in veg right now that are going to be flipped in 2 or 3 weeks that are good size already...trying to give them some additional time as they are slower veggers. Also I left one plant in still from this past run it's a indica qleaner, I'll let that go for another week and prolly keep it for myself

Couple of jars of aevs Bubba Kush x Master Kush that have been curing for a while too, think I'll be dipping into that tonight. Right now this last bud of DOG is going to toast me for a good while.....ahhhhh puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2012)

My LQX is so damn indica looking, im in love. how is the original indica lemon Q?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 12, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> My LQX is so damn indica looking, im in love. how is the original indica lemon Q?


In the pack of Qleaner seeds there were 3 indica phenos and 1 sativa pheno. All of the indies were good and prolly all considered keepers. The sativa girl is the only one that has a lemon taste, the others are real strong smelling and tasting but hard to nail down. I'll give them a rub later. The LQ is practically odorless in flower, good for stealth. And she beat out the vortex for potency. The indies are beefy and stinky but with good potency as well and finish in 8.5-9 weeks were the LQ is done in under 8.

Been giving the closet girls a bit of a flush today, they got burnt with some alaskan humas top dressing a couple of weeks ago so I flushed them with Synergy and then gave them a drink of Nitrozime. There are 6 DOG and 6 BSB at six weeks...dogs took it on the chin in pretty good shape which is weird cause it's normally the bsb that are a little nute sensitive. Daaaamn I need a camera haha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 12, 2012)

What are your thoughts on the bsb, have u found a bomb pheno?


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 12, 2012)

you sure do need a camera!!! got a little chillier last night... single digits and shit!!! good thing these girls were nice and toasty!!!

caliband and BMF! (again)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 12, 2012)

nice plants asshole


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 13, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> What are your thoughts on the bsb, have u found a bomb pheno?


Hey man. I like the BSB because of it's weight and bag appeal, smell is off the charts too in a candy or gum flavor but I find I don't smoke it as much only because I have other strains that I like better. I've moved it into my commercial catagory even though it goes close to 9 weeks.



Dizzle Frost said:


> nice plants asshole


For an asshole hehe. 

Whats going on stoney! Just took a cell phone pic of the mother of the BMF I'll throw it up and just for you asshole I took a shot of some of the Cindy 99s ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 13, 2012)

There are 4 of these C4 at around 6 wks. I confused the shit out of them towards the last couple of weeks of vegging and they decided to stay short and stocky. There are 5 Floja in that same run that did the exact same thing lol







AND,,,,,,,,some of the C99 f4 pineapple pheno from Dizz's Asshole Seed Collective at about day 19....


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 13, 2012)

BSB bag appeal?  Here's the BSB/Casey*band* lol you gave me  Dunno how it smokes but might make some girlies smile 



Just some of the fluff from beneath the screen. Coming down tomorrow quite possibly 

What's with everyone and their asshole avatars? lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 13, 2012)

Haha very nice tip top now that's what I'm talking about! Perfect!!

Ahh just a club bro lmao were just a bunch of assholes around here ; !)


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 13, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> BSB bag appeal?  Here's the BSB/Casey*band* lol you gave me  Dunno how it smokes but might make some girlies smile
> 
> View attachment 2056933
> 
> ...



looking good mate


----------



## BBYY (Feb 13, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey man. I like the BSB because of it's weight and bag appeal, smell is off the charts too in a candy or gum flavor but I find I don't smoke it as much only because I have other strains that I like better. I've moved it into my commercial catagory even though it goes close to 9 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! I asked Dizzle what his smelled like but I think he missed it, or i missed his reply. an yways funny how things come full circle.



Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 2056910View attachment 2056911View attachment 2056912View attachment 2056913
> 
> There are 4 of these C4 at around 6 wks. I confused the shit out of them towards the last couple of weeks of vegging and they decided to stay short and stocky. There are 5 Floja in that same run that did the exact same thing lol
> 
> ...


Oh shit, better look at them cindys as much as you can right now, Cause soon you wnot even know where all the bud came from! They burst at like week 3 and more between 5-6.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 13, 2012)

haha i was jus about to post that ! lol 

they start off all viney but they just blow up after 

Lookin good Asshole


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 13, 2012)

any news on ya slh x bb germ rate yet HC


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 13, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> haha i was jus about to post that ! lol
> 
> they start off all viney but they just blow up after
> 
> Lookin good Asshole


I swear they have gotten bigger since this morning haha seriously!! Especially with a little dtox and some seaweed juice they got today!!!



RobbieP said:


> any news on ya slh x bb germ rate yet HC


Hey they are sitting on my kitchen counter waiting to go into dirt this evening!! I haven't looked yet but I'll go peak inside the paper towels...back in a flash!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey man, after 24 hrs soaking and 48 in paper towels 13 out of 15 of robbies SLH x Bubblebomb have a nice little tail and will be planted tonight!

Thanks brudder, looking for a bomb yeilder!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 13, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I swear they have gotten bigger since this morning haha seriously!! Especially with a little dtox and some seaweed juice they got today!!!
> 
> 
> !


 haha yeah man they do grow mad each night like that...should be some birdshit around yur cave soon


----------



## C.Indica (Feb 14, 2012)

HC, I've decided you need a subforum/thread all to yourself/genetics
Laid out like Subcool's pad.

Whichever site it be on.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> HC, I've decided you need a subforum/thread all to yourself/genetics
> Laid out like Subcool's pad.
> 
> Whichever site it be on.


How's it going man. Trust me it was in the works when I was going to start retailing my beans with the boys across the pond but that fell thru so I'm just kinda laying low. For now ; !)


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 14, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey man, after 24 hrs soaking and 48 in paper towels 13 out of 15 of robbies SLH x Bubblebomb have a nice little tail and will be planted tonight!
> 
> Thanks brudder, looking for a bomb yeilder!!!


thats great bro ! the other 2 still waiting on or you tossed them? 
cant wait to see how these turn out  
i might throw 8 in some dirt myself while im waiting for the house move ! 

do you have any pics of the lemon qleaner x CB by any chance man? 

ive tried going back and found alot of info on the original lemon qleaners you grew with the sativa n indica phenos , but didnt get to any info/pics on your cross due to being high as a kite and keep pressing next page was too much of a chore pmsl ! 

i got 16 x 50cl cups to throw some seeds in and veg under some cfls for 3-4 weeks until we get the move sorted , im thinking 2 strains , throw 8 seeds of each into the cups and go pheno hunting lol .

so now my next few hours/days will be looking more in depth at my strains and deciding which 2 im going to use


----------



## Voidling (Feb 14, 2012)

I tried going back and looking for hc's red looking bmf and gave up so I feel you on that


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Robbie, Tryna has some pics of the Lemon Candy (lemon qleaner x cb) and some of my other gear....look around the end of Oct and forward in his thread

Lemon Candy compliments of Mr T.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 14, 2012)

my new one is indica all day... looks to be forming pink pistils.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> my new one is indica all day... looks to be forming pink pistils.


No shit!! One sativa and now an indica, cool I guess lol. I have about 15 of those seeds left to work with at some point, let me know how this one comes out. How did you like the smoke and the taste on the Candy?

Speaking of Lemon Qleaner, that's what's in my bowl right now...she's a headstash strain and not for the pipeline ; !)


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 14, 2012)

ow mann. that lemon candy looks GREAT!! wish mine had germed. =( think i still have 1 or 2 of those beans. glad to hear about the flojas. =) i still have a few floja x ak 48 and floja x warlock and floja x sensi star... debating on starting a couple of the sensi star ones. and hope for a sensi star Dom. pheno. miss my sensi star.. =(


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey chris I'll def have a camera before the flojas come down, they are looking awesome! Phat and fat!! Those bitches are none to shabby in the weight debt which I'm delighted about too : !)


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 14, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey chris I'll def have a camera before the flojas come down, they are looking awesome! Phat and fat!! Those bitches are none to shabby in the weight debt which I'm delighted about too : !)


yeaaa i remember the 1st 1 i grew... the structure was phenomenal! the branches were NICE and THICK! which they needed to be to be able to support those buds. its deff a nice yielder. especially wen topped and trained a lil. =)glad you liked them tho and gald u keep tehm around. like u said b4. bag appeal if fuckin great! ppl go crazy over here for shit that colored. =D cant wait 2 see sum pics!! excited to see wat u can do with those cindys too. they put out a decent amount of buds for me. buds were huge. but there was alot of them. adn they were nice and tight and compact!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 14, 2012)

i love it when you talk dirty about the Cindy lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey hey it's 420 time!!! 

Bubba Kush x Master Kush anyone puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 8 !) Rocking to some Foghat....take it sleazy hehe


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2012)

Me a no smoker now, a good boy 

What happened to stop you selling beans?? From what i've seen form my grows, to hell with that, get em shifting! stella genetics  If all esle fails, yo can join my to-be initiative and sell em for pennies to piss off all the greedy breeders and seed banks  I've given away thousands of seeds for nothing, i like the idea of spreading the genetics, to hell with profit margins hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh shit I almost had tears rolling down my face reading your post tiptop that cracked me up buddy. You been under a rock lol, what do you think I've been doing with my beans ; ?) Don't think that I have given away quite that many though. Close though hehe, been thinking of changing my name to Johnny Pot Seed


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2012)

Haha, i know you been giving em away, still more of yours than i know what to do with, was just curious about your comment about trying to sort things out with folk this side of the pond but now keeping a low profile instead.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2012)

Haha hey man how's it going! Taking a hiatus from smoking? If I did that the bottle would be damn tempting and I prolly shouldn't go there again. Final straw with my ex was when I was coming home from work one evening and ended up upside down in my rig an eighth of a mile from home at the bottom of a little ravine in a stream. Knocked out silly, few broken bones and a trail of snapped trees about 10 feet off the ground

And I never made a comment about sorting things out with bb lol, I'm happy as a pig in shit just chillen and growing out different strains


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 14, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I'm happy as a pig in shit just chillen and growing out different strains


With us Assholes  
dont forget the love


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> With us Assholes
> dont forget the love


Absolutely and without a doubt brother asshole


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 14, 2012)

right well ive finally decided on strains to grow so next up im gonna be germin 4 x BMF's , 4 x Lemon Qleaner and 8 x Persian lime  

THC line and Asshole Seed Collective togethor in unity  

going to cut all the males , keep a cut of each female and make a mother out the best of each strain ... 
looking at getting a new 400w + tent setup also so i can have a veg / flower tent OR a 12/12 perpetual in one tent and a few big ladies in the other for a continual high quality headstash and for breeding ! 

hope all good your way bro !


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> right well ive finally decided on strains to grow so next up im gonna be germin 4 x BMF's , 4 x Lemon Qleaner and 8 x Persian lime
> 
> THC line and Asshole Seed Collective togethor in unity
> 
> ...


Wow that all sounds awesome robbie...sweeeet! Really cool if you can pull off another tent and light gl! You won't be dissappointed with those strains, if your pheno hunting (sounds like a great plan ya got going) I would germ as many as you can of each. Of mine hehe ; !)

Thanks brudder ahole all is going pretty good here!


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 14, 2012)

ahhhhh robbie u ended up with sum persian lime i seeee? lemme kno how that goes. looks and sounds promising. =D adn yeaa HC you are a very generous man... err.. i mean asshole.. a very generous asshole....? lol. and i do love talkin dirty about cindy. i think she llikes it too.


----------



## tip top toker (Feb 14, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha hey man how's it going! Taking a hiatus from smoking? If I did that the bottle would be damn tempting and I prolly shouldn't go there again. Final straw with my ex was when I was coming home from work one evening and ended up upside down in my rig an eighth of a mile from home at the bottom of a little ravine in a stream. Knocked out silly, few broken bones and a trail of snapped trees about 10 feet off the ground
> 
> And I never made a comment about sorting things out with bb lol, I'm happy as a pig in shit just chillen and growing out different strains


I've considered myself an alcoholic since i was 16 lol, i've had maybe a handful of days sober since then lol. I don't rink to get fucked up, i just can't go a single evening wihtout getting drunk lol. I stopped smoking at new years, then a member posted me a half ounce at really the wrong bloody time to do so lol, but yeah, my BSB/CB is a cash crop, it's meant to pay for my next 2 years living and traveling around canada and possibly the states  really fucking looking forward to living in Canada  Last time i had a propper fender bender was well, a propper fender bender, over 5 years ago now, women problems led to this and that and that and this led to me in a pub with some school friends "minesweeping" in a rather illegitimate manner, that is to say instead of finding other peoples half empty drinks i just nicked all of my mates drinks and finished off with a bottle of vodka, hit a stone wall at 80mph and ended up in jail till 6am where i then went in and did a days work with a crushed chest and shredded arm cus they couldn't cover me. Never had anything to do with women since lol. All their fault, nothing to do with me and my actions lol

I've no idea about anyting that happened with you and bb, robie has metioned a few details but other than that i am completely in the dark as to it all but will not press for any explanation or such.


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 14, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Wow that all sounds awesome robbie...sweeeet! Really cool if you can pull off another tent and light gl! You won't be dissappointed with those strains, if your pheno hunting (sounds like a great plan ya got going) I would germ as many as you can of each. Of mine hehe ; !)
> 
> Thanks brudder ahole all is going pretty good here!


glad to hear its all good man !

if i had the room id germ all your beans hahah , im itching to do the bsb x cb but i think that will have to wait for now  
what type of flavor / smell do you get from your BMF ? i know about the cali but dont know much about the C4


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 14, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> right well ive finally decided on strains to grow so next up im gonna be germin 4 x BMF's , 4 x Lemon Qleaner and 8 x Persian lime
> 
> THC line and Asshole Seed Collective togethor in unity
> 
> ...


 fuck yeah! nice lineup



chb444220 said:


> ahhhhh robbie u ended up with sum persian lime i seeee? lemme kno how that goes. looks and sounds promising. =D adn yeaa HC you are a very generous man... err.. i mean asshole.. a very generous asshole....? lol. and i do love talkin dirty about cindy. i think she llikes it too.


 she loves it for sure...shes a real whore like that haha



RobbieP said:


> glad to hear its all good man !
> 
> if i had the room id germ all your beans hahah , im itching to do the bsb x cb but i think that will have to wait for now
> what type of flavor / smell do you get from your BMF ? i know about the cali but dont know much about the C4


mine sorta smelled like lemony burnt rubber... hard to describe , was fuckin good tho lol i wish i had soem right now


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 14, 2012)

View attachment 2060040



lol. thought youd appreciate this. =p


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 14, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha hey man how's it going! Taking a hiatus from smoking? If I did that the bottle would be damn tempting and I prolly shouldn't go there again. Final straw with my ex was when I was coming home from work one evening and ended up upside down in my rig an eighth of a mile from home at the bottom of a little ravine in a stream. Knocked out silly, few broken bones and a trail of snapped trees about 10 feet off the ground
> 
> And I never made a comment about sorting things out with bb lol, I'm happy as a pig in shit just chillen and growing out different strains


 man , sounds like my olden days haha , never knew how i made it home half the time ... my last straw was when i came home from a 10 hour bar hoppin booze cruise with some buddies ... dopped my bike 3x on the way home....and finnaly ended er up by missing my drive way , cutting acroos the lawn and crashing into my next door neighbors porch and jus fell over lol.... he was doin dishes so he seen it all unfold. I quit drinkin full time, im good for a drunk or two a year but i also spend 3 days being sick to lol......and booze is legal , what a joke 



chb444220 said:


> View attachment 2060040
> 
> 
> 
> lol. thought youd appreciate this. =p


 LMFAO thats tight

Baretta , fat sack, some pills LOL


----------



## Voidling (Feb 14, 2012)

I started drinking at like 14. Pull a 40 ounce gas station cup out and fill it up with vodka. Never did get sick back then. Spent a bit of time drinking while in the service. After that it became a rare occasion for me to drink, and rarer I get trashed. But when I do it sure is hell of fun.

Got the light hanging in the cab


----------



## Voidling (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah my plan is to grow out one strain at a time, dropping all the beans of that type, find the keepers, cross them with everything for more beans of various crosses. Don't know anything will come from them but they'll be around just in case.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 15, 2012)

Only drink Grey Goose, Hennesey and Belvedere. but itsa maybe 5 or 6 times a year. i buy the bottles for me wife. I'm diabetic so drinking wouldn't be best for me.


----------



## Theowl (Feb 15, 2012)

If I can end up keeping myself supplied in green then I'll have a chance stepping back from the brewskies. 
Started the drink @ 16, started the greens @ 15. 
I hate drinking but I hate being sober more, so...

But now with some of thc lines I think I can keep a good turn around.


----------



## BBYY (Feb 15, 2012)

Mr. Highlander sir....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 15, 2012)

BBYY said:


> Mr. Highlander sir....


Yo bro what's up, I just left your place haha


----------



## Voidling (Feb 15, 2012)

I used to keep on the path of sobriety following the Buddhist path. It didn't do me any favors. Longer I've kept my eyes open the more depressed I've gotten. I think in order for humans to survive we've got to be blinded by one thing or another. Drugs are the only way I see me surviving. 

Think I'll stop there, sorry for the darkness from the void


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 15, 2012)

Buddism is quite a commitment, most people think it's a religion but it's a way of life. All I know is that I'm putting those cannabis receptors at the end of my nuerotransmitters to good work. And thc kills cancer cells too,,,in my trade people don't usually live a long life...but ima prove em wrong hehe


----------



## Voidling (Feb 15, 2012)

I personally think that all religions should be a way of life, unfortunately many practitioners don't see it as such. Too many hypocrites in my opinion. 

Personally I didn't get past the 3rd noble truth that suffering can be overcome. I've tried sobriety and meditation but still left with wanting pain relief. Material goods and money mean very little to me. At one point I didn't think I could do with out electronics but probably wouldn't be such a big deal any more other than losing communication with a few people, mostly this forum.

Which trade is that, growing or the other? I don't see myself lasting too long but maybe that will change when I can keep myself medicated thoroughly.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 15, 2012)

the world is a cruel place ... thats why weed was sent from the aliens back in the day .. cuz they knew wed need it cuz the world was gonna be all gay liek this lol


----------



## Voidling (Feb 15, 2012)

I used to wish aliens would visit me and give me some great gift to smite those that were harming me or to take me away. Some reason it never occurred to me to take out the gun and shoot them. Probably should of stopped a sentence earlier

I started drinking way back but didn't smoke cigarette till 19. Got high for first time at 19. Probably smoked less than 50 times in 8 years, probably a lot less.

Well hoping this alien gift makes up for their lack of appearance over all those years


----------



## BBYY (Feb 15, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yo bro what's up, I just left your place haha


ahh LOL Was just thinking of ya, Playing pink floyd on my ride in from work, So i got on earlier and didnt see no HC posts anywhere. Just trying to get your attention and see if everything is okay....Take care bud!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2012)

BBYY said:


> ahh LOL Was just thinking of ya, Playing pink floyd on my ride in from work, So i got on earlier and didnt see no HC posts anywhere. Just trying to get your attention and see if everything is okay....Take care bud!


Kool bro! I need to burn some CDS somehow, my collection has gone to shit. Maybe someone can help me out later with a good site to download songs. Heading out the door now to look at a nice little inside job for this spring and then I'm going to swing up and take my son outa school for a bite to eat, I'll catch you later man.


----------



## ProAce (Feb 16, 2012)

Just google vid 2 mp3 and just find your favorites, its a little time consuming but you can get every song you want and none you don't, good luck on your musical expedition hc!


----------



## RobbieP (Feb 16, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Kool bro! I need to burn some CDS somehow, my collection has gone to shit. Maybe someone can help me out later with a good site to download songs. Heading out the door now to look at a nice little inside job for this spring and then I'm going to swing up and take my son outa school for a bite to eat, I'll catch you later man.


let me know when your back , if im about i can help you . i recommend Soulseek for music mate its really good , google slsk to find it


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 16, 2012)

i get all my music off demonoid .. i havnt burned mnay cds latley tho, jus use my flash drive instead


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the advice assholes! I'll prolly hit someone up for a little hep ; !)

Shmooking Whiteberry right now, this baby is no slouch in the potency dept! I have a half dozen or so that will start getting prepped to be flipped in a couple of weeks along with the Grape Apollo from the ASC which are looking fantastic...10 unsexed little fookers lol. Actually noot little, nice double cola babies that are standing about 10" and starting to alternate nodes and looking green and mean.

Robbies gear is popping up! SLH (las pheno) x Bubblebomb in the cave!! Everytime I look there's another one breaking soil, five were up last time I peeked. Been 48 hrs and they are right on schedule. They just got put under cfls a little while ago for the first time. That will give em some inspiration haha.

Gots to run up to the store all fuked on aevs Whiteberry. Can't have a stir fry without stir fry sauce.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 16, 2012)

good thing you said that, it reminded me i gotta plant those beasn LOL they been sittin int he towls for a day now


----------



## Voidling (Feb 16, 2012)

@dizzle funny on your new avatar. Friend posted a Kirby Valentine'sthe other day. First I'd seen him in a long time


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 16, 2012)

haha yeah that avy make sme laff... Kirby is just goin crazy sprayin lead LOL its fuckin epic!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I personally think that all religions should be a way of life, unfortunately many practitioners don't see it as such. Too many hypocrites in my opinion.
> 
> Personally I didn't get past the 3rd noble truth that suffering can be overcome. I've tried sobriety and meditation but still left with wanting pain relief. Material goods and money mean very little to me. At one point I didn't think I could do with out electronics but probably wouldn't be such a big deal any more other than losing communication with a few people, mostly this forum.
> 
> Which trade is that, growing or the other? I don't see myself lasting too long but maybe that will change when I can keep myself medicated thoroughly.


U must not pay bills yet  once you do money will mean something.

And as far as living, in my condition .. i don't see me making 40, and im 25. if the streets don't kill me(karma). than one of my conditions will. And if they don't i'll be too miserable about my life by then and suicide may be my only option(not suicidal as of now).


----------



## SL2 (Feb 17, 2012)

Whatzup HC!

Man you stop growing the ICE? I see the blueberry is still a rockin. You tender the most beautiful buds brother!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2012)

few pics i took. think im about to start the flush. what you guys think? 
BMF(C4 x Caseyband)


----------



## SL2 (Feb 17, 2012)

Looks great brother. How many weeks in are ya? How long do you flush? My last couple of runs I didnt flush just gave water the last couple weeks. I like to let the hairs recend into the buds and the overall look of the bud before I chop. I got to where I flowered all to 10 weeks to maximize weight and that was the rotation I had set up on my cycle. Whatever you choose to do it looks like fire bro!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 17, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOM MUTHA FUCKA!!!

Friggen nice T she looks a little similiar to the Lemon Candy that you grew out. I got to tell you there may be a clinker BMF out there but I've yet to see it. All the ones you guys have grown have been looking like fire and I know a couple whose new fav is the BMF! Kool beans ya make me proud of my shit ; !). Or should I say prouder!


Hey there SL2, glad to hear your at piece with things. Has to be the hardest thing in the world. My mom is 74 and her health is only pretty good at best. Good luck with things my brother.

My Ice cut finally succumbed to a cal/mag def problem that it always had and I could not get rid of. All of the generations of clones inherited that problem until after about 3 yrs it got so bad I culled it. But not before I was able to spluff the very last clone with some Caseyband (casey jones x headband) pollen and kept the genetics going. She's the mum of the strain called Artic Express. 

Good to talk to you man and yup the bb is stil around lol, there are 2 in veg now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2012)

SL2 said:


> Looks great brother. How many weeks in are ya? How long do you flush? My last couple of runs I didnt flush just gave water the last couple weeks. I like to let the hairs recend into the buds and the overall look of the bud before I chop. I got to where I flowered all to 10 weeks to maximize weight and that was the rotation I had set up on my cycle. Whatever you choose to do it looks like fire bro!


I don't really flush. i shoulda said "starting water only" she's 8weeks n should go 9 or 10.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 17, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> BOOOOOOOOOM MUTHA FUCKA!!!  That cracked me up!
> 
> Hey there SL2, glad to hear your at piece with things. Has to be the hardest thing in the world. My mom is 74 and her health is only pretty good at best. Good luck with things my brother.
> 
> ...


Call her all you can my friend, if just for a minute to let her know, it means a lot to them...I wish her well.

Artic Express that sounds good my man...Im gonna try that ICE one day. I had a run of White Widow I got from there (maryj.nl) and it was the sweetest smelling bud Ive had yet...like freakin popouri of something...lol

I make blueberry smoothies, Need to drop a bud off in there! LOL



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I don't really flush. i shoulda said "starting water only" she's 8weeks n should go 9 or 10.


I would go water only from here on and ride the bitch out till shes done...


----------



## Voidling (Feb 17, 2012)

Seems odd that the calmag problem carried over so far.

I hear you T. I've been struggling for many years. Had a friend call it quits couple months back that gave me a couple realizations

I pay bills and buy a little bit of stuff. I had a long paragraph about money but deleted it. Outside of building this cab I don't want much so money doesn't mean much. Could use new clothes though, haven't bought any in over 5 years and down to 3 pairs of pants

Your plant is looking gorgeous. One day I'll be hunting down those pics for comparison


----------



## Voidling (Feb 17, 2012)

I love blueberry Smoothies. Tried growing blueberry bushes last year but heat and drought killed them out


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2012)

i understand living within your means. but if you hit the lottery 2mor, it would be a major thing to you. i buy alot of shit, i burn money. but i never seem to buy clothes either  got alotta t-shirts either all white or all black, and 3 pairs of jeans. i do buy shoes though.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 17, 2012)

if i won the lottery today id prolly be one of unhappiest people in the world tomorow , id just have alota cash to make it rain with lol....money and me have a bad relationship.... i abused her alot back in the day and she never forgave me


----------



## Voidling (Feb 17, 2012)

I was given shoes for my bday and Christmas bc one pair I wore through the soles and the other pair the soles are half seperated from the shoe.

Think I'd line my roof with solar panels and dig out a two story cellar

A lot of my shirts were free volunteer shirts. I'm down to two longsleeve shirts.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 17, 2012)

You sound like me a lil bit.... i grew up like that so im kind anot much diff now... ill wear my boots/shoes until they fall apart , same with my blujeans , i dotn even own a winter jacket ..... and the clothes i look the best in are always free ones LOL , im not cheap im jsu a minimalist ... i dotn need all sorts of shit to be kewl or happy . most of the time i walk out the house my knife i carry cost more than the clothes im wearing.

ever wear boots with duct tape holdin em together?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2012)

<<< NO winter jacket either haha. i procrastinate n it never gets too cold. lol dont own a suit or anything formal.


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 17, 2012)

TGSS, that is one awesome lookin BMF!!!!!!! 

what's the good word assholes???? 

the weather here has been so nice and warm i've been outside more in the winter this year!!! i got some good friends comeing over this afternoon to have a smoke out!!!! 

i harvested my BMF last night.... lots of color in her lower buds!!!!! and i put another BMF in her place... this new one is bigger and taller than the finished one already!!!! she is in her very first dark period right now, I can hear her wimpering from here!!! hahahahaha

keep em green and rock hard!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> <<< NO winter jacket either haha. i procrastinate n it never gets too cold. lol dont own a suit or anything formal.


yea no kacket lol... this winter hasnt really been all that cold anyhow....long sleeve t shirt, a hoodie and my vest ... its all good lol

only reason i own a siut was cuz i needed one for court along time ago, i think its still good thi i asked for one of those siuts thats never outa style haha



stoneyluv said:


> TGSS, that is one awesome lookin BMF!!!!!!!
> 
> what's the good word assholes????
> 
> ...


man your makin me all jelous with yur BMFness asshole lol ... what a kickass strain she is!


----------



## C.Indica (Feb 17, 2012)

Had to skip the last pages due to the stoned laziness we all suffer.
The one BSBxCB I germinated is poking dirt, but still wearing it's hat.
So I covered it with another small pile of fine grade dirt.

Trying to stall it until it takes off it's helmet.

I have no Idea what to do with all these beans, thanks!

What would be your most Afghanica/Indica dominant,
and your most Sativa dominant out of your gear?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey Indie what's going on. I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya that it's a female. It seems the only time I lose a seedling is when I try and take the shell off. Keep that helmet on man, there's a reason it has not fallen off yet. I have kept them on for at least 3 days before. I have 13/15 of Robbies SLH x Bubblebomb that have just broken dirt and none of them kept their hat on.

No wonder why we all get along, I think we all have the same wardrobe and values lol. And no suits in this house brothers hehe


----------



## Voidling (Feb 17, 2012)

No suit here. Do have couple winter coats. Hate the cold.

I was going camping once way out of town. Stopped last town before the site to get supplies. In the middle of the store half the sole sperates. Get tape and gorilla glue and fix it up. That night storm rolls in and rains all 4 days, place is an ankle deep mud pit. Only time feet were dry was when I dried them off to climb in the sack. They were waterproof before that, would of been nice


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 17, 2012)

sup assholes?

i finnaly finished up my veg room, made a new shader so i can spread the light out a lil more...im rockin out with my cock out ! FTW!!!!!!!!!!!

Coffee and a BSB bowl , fuck old milwuake..life dont get no better than this LOL


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 18, 2012)

ugghhhh. i might have to germ a few BMF seeds.... seein all this is makin me jealous


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 18, 2012)

Did someone say BMF? I's is gonna go smokes me some right now. . .


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 18, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> sup assholes?
> 
> i finnaly finished up my veg room, made a new shader so i can spread the light out a lil more...im rockin out with my cock out ! FTW!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Coffee and a BSB bowl , fuck old milwuake..life dont get no better than this LOL


Hey manghole what's happenin. I was replying this morning that I was doing the same thing, when I got interupted...coffee and a bowl of BSB lol. Moving on to some Lemon Qleaner now, that stuff is the shit here right now. A bit more potent than the BSB haha. Got some Bubba Kush x Master Kush left and a couple of buds of the Grape Ape x Hashberry which I'm letting get a good cure on. Smoked some P10 yesterday, only had a couple of buds of that but that stuff is the shit too. I don't know if it's because I hadn't smoked it in a while but I got way fuking stoned offin it hehe.

Been playing in the dirt all morning in the kitchen lol, bunch of plants getting potted up ; !) I was planning on making some hash sometime today hoping I can find the time. I usually keep the kief that in the bottom of the frozen trim bag to smoke while I'm waiting for the hash to dry so it should be quite a toasty evening. Later asshole!!



chb444220 said:


> ugghhhh. i might have to germ a few BMF seeds.... seein all this is makin me jealous


Hey buddy what's going on. I'm thinking you should too lol. At least get one of those potent bitches in your garden : !)

I've had all of my houseplants out on the porch 24/7 for about a week now.....never really had a winter up here. The mj are all in the dining room windows soaking up rays. The upcanned plants are jealous haha cause they can't get any sun the day they get transplanted.

Have a good weekend man!!


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 18, 2012)

im bout to post up pics at my thread right no if ya wanna checkem out. got ur caliband in there and the DOG cross too. =D lookin good man


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 18, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> *Highlander Cave's C4 x Caseyband (aka Boom Motha Fucka) Smoke Report*
> 
> Alright guys and gals-- have been waiting to do this one for a little bit. Thanks for the motivation, HC  FYI, I got a Headband dominant pheno, w/ plenty of C4ness in the bouquet.... she's been curing for a couple months now.
> 
> ...


Here ya go chris,,,now decide ; !) 

Happenen my brobo friend, your sweetie good?


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 18, 2012)

She's doing well, thanks!... except for some morning sickness  But she's keeping it under control. Hey, at least that subsides!


----------



## kevin murphy (Feb 18, 2012)

critical overdrive 12/12 from seed coming to 5th week flower


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 18, 2012)

lol. aiight. aiight. =) ill pop a few of them. =) givem a shot. every1 seems to be talkin about them. just finished postin pics. you should check out the DOG cross. its lookin pretty nice. =)


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 18, 2012)

Bobo is spot on right here!!!!! i just smoked some BMF and this statement is right on the money!!!!!!!!!
.
.
.


"The HIGH. Well, this is the part I've really been amping to talk about. MENTAL! It's fuking nuts... as I sat there taking my first rips of the day out of my wooden, well patina-ed Jack Herer pipe, I couldn't believe how strong this shit is. It'd been awhile since I smoked it, but man... This was the first time my eyes have felt swollen and fuzzy in quite some time. For me, that's a good sign. The Headband high really comes through at this point, but not with your typical Headband feel. This is more of a skull fuck, where it feels like someone is grabbing you buy the face in one massive hand and squeezing. My cheekbones feel like they're being pushed in, and I feel like I want to grind my teeth. VERY Narcotic, and my head is in the clouds. I want to go out and walk around-- explore. At the same time, I find myself wanting to stop, stare, and drool forever at god fuking knows what. Great success"


----------



## Voidling (Feb 18, 2012)

Damn makes me want to go pop them now but they have to wait in my cab. Soon though cause they're high priority


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 18, 2012)

t
hat sounds alot like hb. i always get "moist" n facey squeezy feeling from hb.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 18, 2012)

yu guys are making my nouth water for some now LOL


----------



## C.Indica (Feb 18, 2012)

HC,I don't know if you saw the question last time,
Which are your most Sativa and your most Indica dominant lines?


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 18, 2012)

Awesome. Sounds like you got the BMF pheno, hehehe 



stoneyluv said:


> Bobo is spot on right here!!!!! i just smoked some BMF and this statement is right on the money!!!!!!!!!
> .
> .
> .
> ...


----------



## Voidling (Feb 18, 2012)

Giving all my plants a haircut in preparation for flowering. Going to give them a day of dark since I can't fit them and bubble cloner both in.

So I came up with a question. 

I have been cutting and sitting them in a glass of water immediately. In 30minutes two cuttings from a single plant were limp. All other plants have been fine. Any ideas on cause? Think it was plant 8 for future records


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 18, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Awesome. Sounds like you got the BMF pheno, hehehe


 im still on the hunt for that one....i got apack left so im jus gonna pop em all one of these grows...ill search and cut and keep lol

the pheno i did end up with last tiem was damaging as fuck to the mind and face .. pretty potent gear, its a fav now for sure...makes me intersted in whats in the rest of those beans


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah, mine is for real, this BMF cut. Thank goodness I'm getting it back under my roof here in a couple of weeks. Matter of fact, all my cuts are coming back... hmmmmm what on earf does that mean?!  I'm not sure either, but I've got a fire under my ass to plug my 600 back in.


----------



## SL2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Where is all your bud porn HC? Is your camera broke? I need a fix! lol


----------



## SL2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey HC didnt you have something called Black Rose going? What happened with that? I didnt see it or I just missed it in the 159 pages. lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 19, 2012)

SL2 said:


> Where is all your bud porn HC? Is your camera broke? I need a fix! lol





SL2 said:


> Hey HC didnt you have something called Black Rose going? What happened with that? I didnt see it or I just missed it in the 159 pages. lol


Yes it is. Dizzle gave me his old one and that lasted long enough to get some pics of his gear until it shit the bed for the last time. I have a harvest going out next weekend and I plan on picking a camera after that. I had better anyways or chris is going to give me shit for not taking any pics of the Floja he gave me hehe. The next run to come out from under the 1k is at 7 weeks and there are a bunch of flojas in that run along with a few C4 and what I initially thought was a C4 but turned out to be an Artic Express which was a pleasant suprised. This morning I have been flushing the run that's coming out of the closet in a few days...6 DOG Kush and 6 BSB. Watering and feeding the rest of the harum now lol.

The Black Rose turned out to be a dud of sorts in everything but it's color haha. About the only thing it's good for is to get some color in your strain which is not particulary a very good idea.



Talk to you brother


----------



## SL2 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sounds like your a busy man. If I had the money I would buy you a camera! lol Man I miss my garden. Looking forward to seeing those fine ass buds brother!


----------



## Voidling (Feb 19, 2012)

@bobo I guess it's love. If you love it set it free...

KS that the same black rose that made bsb? You say using it for color is bad idea but sounded like the bsb is popular


----------



## Voidling (Feb 19, 2012)

HC not KS. Stupid phone


----------



## chb444220 (Feb 19, 2012)

hahaha. yeaa mr. hc. i cannot wait for u to get a camera!! =D im excited to see those flojas!! still sucsk ya didnt end up with any males tho.. cant believe u hit.. at 7/7 for females on the seeds i gave ya? wat r the odds huh? lol. if i had money id buy ya a camera as well.


----------



## Voidling (Feb 19, 2012)

You need a tripod and lightbox too.

Walmart here has some nice thin pocket cameras for like $120 I think.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 19, 2012)

Voidling said:


> @bobo I guess it's love. If you love it set it free...
> 
> KS that the same black rose that made bsb? You say using it for color is bad idea but sounded like the bsb is popular


In my opinion the Black took way too much away from the sour bubble. Most colored buds are duds, lol. but i got somew heat as far as color now. of all the gear hc has been getting out i put bsb close to the bottom. but there has to be a fire pheno somewhere


----------



## C.Indica (Feb 19, 2012)

My BSBxCB has taken off it's hat, with some assistance.
I honestly chose to grow it for it's color,

And I feel the CB might help a bit with potency.

I'll probably be trying the BMF next.


----------



## Voidling (Feb 19, 2012)

Good to know for figuring out what order to grow out these seeds in.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

i like the BSB for a smoke, its got a nice mellow stone, get me chillaxed in a right way , make sme nap a lil to if im tired....tastes pretty bomb to


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 19, 2012)

I agree, it is a mellow stony weed. does make me a bit tired.


----------



## Theowl (Feb 19, 2012)

You guys are making me excited! I just popped and planted both BMF and BSB. 
Can't wait to watch em grow..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

Yeah thats about the best way i can put it lol.... its not a world beater in potency, but its deff a nice break from high horsepower weed, sometimes i jus wanna smoke some chill gear, and this one deff takes the winners circle there. 

Kind amakes me wonder if it holds some med properties for restless leg syndrome and a few other things , i have a problem fully relaxing most of the time, this gear sets me straight, and ive never tasted anything like it before, deff a kewl strain to have around


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 19, 2012)

Voidling said:


> @bobo I guess it's love. If you love it set it free...
> 
> KS that the same black rose that made bsb? You say using it for color is bad idea but sounded like the bsb is popular


Hey there Voidman! I didn't create that strain man it was gifted to me. Dude named Ripz over at Potpimp made it I'm pretty sure. Tomorrow going to be day 1 in your garden : ?)



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> In my opinion the Black took way too much away from the sour bubble. Most colored buds are duds, lol. but i got somew heat as far as color now. of all the gear hc has been getting out i put bsb close to the bottom. but there has to be a fire pheno somewhere


I couldn't agree more man. There are a couple of phenos of bsb out there but with all the kushes around here in the cave lately plus my other keeper cuts I just never really reached much for the BSB jar. It got designated as a commercial crop for me but after a few runs I think it's going to get bumped by a couple of the Floja phenos,,,those puppys are fuking exploding and not showing any sign of slowing down lol. Need to check their age but that run is scheduled to start coming down in less than 2 weeks. Three C4 and 1 Artic Express make up the rest of that run.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

The BR is deff not a great strain to breed to if you want a skull crusher.... but its a kewl tool for color adding int he right strains, you cant jus X it to things and expect greatnees other than purple weed , i think theres a handfull of big yileding potent straisn that will gel with it 

If i can stablizie the huge yielding Chocolate Chunky Munky and make that cross, i thinkit would be good stuff....the hard part is back crossing to the better strain without losing the color and retaining the traits of the better parent...a breeders work is never doen lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 19, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Yeah thats about the best way i can put it lol.... its not a world beater in potency, but its deff a nice break from high horsepower weed, sometimes i jus wanna smoke some chill gear, and this one deff takes the winners circle there.
> 
> Kind amakes me wonder if it holds some med properties for restless leg syndrome and a few other things , i have a problem fully relaxing most of the time, this gear sets me straight, and ive never tasted anything like it before, deff a kewl strain to have around


i have RLS, and its really doesn't do the trick or me. i always notice if a strain works because my leg is "restless" like 95% of the time i'm awake. or atleast it seems. Klonopin works as far as pharm shyt goes. but deep indicas can have a nice effect, one reason why i'm all on the kush's.


----------



## stoneyluv (Feb 19, 2012)

it's funny how some beans are bigger than others..... kind of like ( . )Y( . )

hahaha

dropped and ready for action!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Feb 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i have RLS, and its really doesn't do the trick or me. i always notice if a strain works because my leg is "restless" like 95% of the time i'm awake. or atleast it seems. Klonopin works as far as pharm shyt goes. but deep indicas can have a nice effect, one reason why i'm all on the kush's.


 i guess that anology is a bust then LOL 



stoneyluv said:


> it's funny how some beans are bigger than others..... kind of like ( . )Y( . )
> 
> hahaha
> 
> dropped and ready for action!!


 nice score asshole!


----------



## C.Indica (Feb 19, 2012)

Suparjealous.
Can't wait for my BSBxCB to take off!


----------



## Voidling (Feb 19, 2012)

Somehow I got unsubscribed to this thread. Odd.

Good info

Tomorrow was Meant to be day 1 but having issues withheat. Take a look at my thread please. This is driving me mad


----------



## BBYY (Feb 19, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Somehow I got unsubscribed to this thread. Odd.
> 
> Good info
> 
> Tomorrow was Meant to be day 1 but having issues withheat. Take a look at my thread please. This is driving me mad


Bro! Man! Shit! Fuck! Dunno what to say LOL! Besides just curse til I feel better.....cabs are tough shit man...Figure out how to make a cooltube fit and maybe add another port for a extra booster to suck air out?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 19, 2012)

Told my chick I was going downstairs to stretch because my leg was bothering me lol, that was over an hour ago and bowl or so of kief and a midnight cuppa joe ago. Got a nice buzz going and I aint going to waste it by going to bed lol got War of the Worlds on and just watered the 10 Grape Apollos...they are just starting to show preflowers. I'm trying to let most of my plants veg a little longer than I have been.

Puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## C.Indica (Feb 19, 2012)

Only 9 over here but I know the feeling.
I'm wishing I had bigger lights so shit would grow faster..
Not even for more buds, just slow seedlings is boring shit.

I just wish that BSBxCB would start vegging!
It's barely split it's cotyls apart so far.


----------



## Voidling (Feb 19, 2012)

Hey HC would you mind looking at my thread see if you got any suggestions pretty please


----------



## Voidling (Feb 19, 2012)

11 here and still screwing with this cab trying to get ready to put the plants in. They're sitting in darkness in order to flower and the bubble cloner and cuttings took up the veg chamber. don't know what to do with the plants if I can't work temps out.

I know about being impatient with slow growing. I'm all about the now now now


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 16, 2012)

text test 1-2 1-2.. text test 1-2 1-2... lol. ughhhh RIU... come onnnn! lol.weneva they try to upgrade.. they fuck it all up! lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 16, 2012)

They diodnt fuck it up . RIU was hacked and lost 2 months of post and info. 




https://www.rollitup.org/support/513110-loss-data.html ...<<click


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 16, 2012)

Shit I thought it was me haha,,,,damn hash


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 16, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> They diodnt fuck it up . RIU was hacked and lost 2 months of post and info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhhhh.. ok thanks man. that explains alot. lol. i had got a random message too. but i couldnt read it. from sum name ive never seen b4... im curious wat it said.. think it was jsut a spam tho. glad its bak up tho


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 16, 2012)

Well maybe this would be a good time then to get this thread back up and rocking....not a whole lot going on today I'll go shoot some pics. I have some Cindy 99s and BSB at 49 days that are looking mighty fine lol. Think I'll go say good morning to them


----------



## BBYY (Mar 16, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well maybe this would be a good time then to get this thread back up and rocking....not a whole lot going on today I'll go shoot some pics. I have some Cindy 99s and BSB at 49 days that are looking mighty fine lol. Think I'll go say good morning to them


Ill be here waiting!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 16, 2012)

Couple of shots of the veg room first....

















Went 9/10 females with dizz's Grape Apollo. Today is day three of flower for them, as soon as the Cindys come down tomorrow the GA will go under the 1k


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 16, 2012)

Budroom shots....













Three of the Cindys...






and the other three Cindys...






Black Sour Bubble (SB pheno)












Ubber Kush x Chemberry (middle with darker green slender leaves) yummy!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 16, 2012)

Damn hc, shit lookin real proper.


----------



## Voidling (Mar 16, 2012)

Damn shit got fucked up here at riu. Teach me not to keep a private journal and rely solely on the forum and journal here


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 16, 2012)

pr0n! Finally  Looks great, chief.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 16, 2012)

yeaaa the BSB (sour Bubble pheno) looks very similar the the BSB 1 i have. adn the other has more of a purple color. more of a black rose dom. pheno ill show ya sum pics. very impressed with the amount of resin on them.. adn that dog cross.... or w.e. it may be. lol... thing is fuckin pcking on the frost like crazyyyy!! its a lil leafy. i had to trim off a few leaves towards the top cuz u could barely see any bud. has such a nice shade of purple. adn teh Caliband will be comin down soon.. weird.. i chopped a few f the smaller lower branches off.. theres still alotta white hairs on them that look fresh... but there are amber trichs as well? about 1/3 or 1/2 amber... the buds remind me of the almost black pheno of the floja. and the BSB 2 sample bud looks bomb as well... has such a nice shade of purple. i like it. =) the caliband is packin on alotta weight too.. i kno u said the caliband has a lower yielding purple pheno... but this one seems to just keep packin on the weight. had to tie it up cuz it kept falling over. lol. not complaining at all. =D


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 16, 2012)

WHAT!!!! no more like button. guess i'm back to silent lurking.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 16, 2012)

Damn chris you got purples coming out the yin yang lol must look cool as shit! To bad ya can't invite your friends over to look at it you know haha,,,that would just blow a lot of people minds! Glad you got the better of the two purple Caliband phenos,,,your right she get's frosty as shit and has pretty good weight too. As fas as the DOGWHATEVER I'm going to hazard a guess and say that may have been mislabeled and was cross-pollinated with something else other than the AE, bsb or br is what I'm thinking. 

Thanks Brobo and T. I get frustrated with the quality of my pics especially after seeing your shot's T and well bobo buddy haha I'm not even going to go there with you hehe 

I had a couple of bowls of some early lowers off the cindy yesterday, man do I love that stuff!!! Holy mudder that stuff has a nice high lol, I went outside to sit in the sun to smoke a bowl of it yesterday and after couple few hits I was in a great place. I can't sit still very long no matter what I'm smoking so the C99 is just what the dr ordered for me. Haha 3 hrs later I had my berry patch all cleaned out and weeded and had rebuilt my stone wall around it lmao. It reminds me of the Ice in the way it smells and the intense type of high not to mention both being sativa dom and finished at 7 wks.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 16, 2012)

Cannot wait to pop some C99's. . . the seed fairy was so generous for those. . . .

edit: T, I'm with you, dude... silent, sketchy lurking


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 16, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Cannot wait to pop some C99's. . . the seed fairy was so generous for those. . . .
> 
> edit: T, I'm with you, dude... silent, sketchy lurking


Decided to not wait until tomorrow,,,,getting a jump start on the chop chop lol. Number eight just came down. Actually taking a break and running out to get some chinese take out, anyone need anything?


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 16, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Decided to not wait until tomorrow,,,,getting a jump start on the chop chop lol. Number eight just came down. Actually taking a break and running out to get some chinese take out, anyone need anything?


ill take sum chicken teriyaki.. beef teriyaki... andddd. pork fried rice.. or as they say it.. Poke Fry Ry. lol. and yeaa i do that all to often.. plan on chopping the next day... then look at them. and they almost call out... come on... cut me down... bet u dont got the balls to.. bet u wont do it... pussy....... well they usually say that after i smoke a fat bowl... then its not long b4 i get to chopping.. put them in their place... (which is a baggie/bowl/paper/blunt etc...) lol. 

cant wait to see the pics!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 16, 2012)

.....k five ten minit haha.

Yeah you can't let them bitches talk to ya like that. The trick is to make sure the rest of the plants see ya do it


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 16, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> .....k five ten minit haha.
> 
> Yeah you can't let them bitches talk to ya like that. The trick is to make sure the rest of the plants see ya do it


ohh yeaaa. i always make the others watch. even the baby seedling and clones... they shape up really fast!


----------



## Voidling (Mar 16, 2012)

Ha too funny. Are these tips I should write down and save?


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 17, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Ha too funny. Are these tips I should write down and save?


yep deff wanna save those tips!! who knows.. 2morrow we might get pushed back to december 2011. =p


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 17, 2012)

*Black Sour Bubble #2 (Black Rose Leaning Pheno) (8 Weeks Flowering)*



View attachment 2073435View attachment 2073436View attachment 2073437




*Black Sour Bubble #1 (Sour Bubble Leaning Pheno) (8 Weeks Flowering)*



View attachment 2073446View attachment 2073448View attachment 2073450





*Purple Dog (8 Weeks Flowering)*



View attachment 2073454View attachment 2073456View attachment 2073458View attachment 2073460View attachment 2073461




*CaliBand (8 Weeks Flowering)*



View attachment 2073464View attachment 2073466View attachment 2073467View attachment 2073468View attachment 2073470




*And heres a few budshots of each strain I got goin (except the Dog, since its a lil behind the others)

*
View attachment 2073483View attachment 2073484View attachment 2073486View attachment 2073487



theyre all looking great HC. =D thanks.​


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 17, 2012)

Holy Barney pooping purple people eaters batman!!

Awesome shots man very nice job! I like the way you labeled the buds, they look way tasty by the way man 

Sitting out in the sun on the porch trimming up my cindys and smoking dog kush life is good hehe

Summer came early this year...after a non winter temps are forcast to be in the 70s with lots of sun for the next week or so. And life goes on and Greenland and the polar ice caps continues to melt,,,,,,


----------



## Voidling (Mar 17, 2012)

Pretty purple

High of 79 this week. Arctic ice is said to be at a 7 year high


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 17, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Holy Barney pooping purple people eaters batman!!
> 
> Awesome shots man very nice job! I like the way you labeled the buds, they look way tasty by the way man
> 
> ...


Holy Barney pooping purple people eaters batman!!....... lmfao. neva heard that b4!! wow.

lots of purple tho huh? lol. 4/5 are purple. =) and i was only expecting maybe 2 to be a lil purple (the BSB's) that cindys pretty strong smelling huh?? yeaa i just took 2 clones from my cindy mom. therye about 6-7 inch tall clones.. and stuck them in the 1/2 gallon grow bags and threw them right under the 400 watter. gonna see how they do.. ive had quite a few cindy clones just sitting in those plugs... and like 2 or 3 are not drooping.. but still no roots... its been 2. maybe 3 weeks now? im not gonna use those things anymore...

and yeaa i feel ya man. gonna be in the 80s next week i heard! this weather is fuckin crazyyyy!! no complaints here tho.

yeaa about another week or 2 both BSB's.. the K-13 and the caliband will be coming down.. thinkin the dogs gonna need a lil more time.

im ordering my blackberry seeds at the moment actually... i was debating on the blackberry or black jack... blackberry is Black Domina x RaspBerry Cough.. and the black jack is Jock Horror x Black Domina... leaning towards blackberry tho... i smoked sum blackbberry a few years ago... it was greatt! had a slight purple hue.. was almost spicy. with a nice berry after taste.. and got me high as shit. a lil racy but the taste was great.

happy st patricks day mannn! and i have alot more pics on my thread if ya wanna checkem out. the K-13 looks pretty cool. real nice structure. =D


----------



## C.Indica (Mar 17, 2012)

Holy SHIT that CaliBand is DARK!
I did NOT see that coming!!

I'm trading a few CaliBand beans for a clone of a near-pure indica,
and rediculously purple at that!

I'm currently on a quest for the darkest purple bud possible..
A few years back I smoked some herb that was jet black,
with one purple leaf tip,
and maybe some green on a stem somewhere.

Man.. All my THC gear is still seedlings..
It's gonna be months before I can enjoy it..

Thank you so much Highlander,
you really are doing an amazingly good thing here.


Were you still willing to send me some P10 beans for shits n giggles?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 17, 2012)

What's going on Indie,,,give me six weeks ; !)


----------



## Psychild (Mar 17, 2012)

<3

Hope everythings going well in the Cave! I miss being around in the grow scene :/

But, life has put this hobby on old. &#8730;&#8730;


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 18, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> What's going on Indie,,,give me six weeks ; !)


ahhhh.. got a new avi huh? not bad bot bad. =) ur not an asshole anymore?? lol. i needa a new avatar... ive had the same one for years!!!! lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 18, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> ahhhh.. got a new avi huh? not bad bot bad. =) ur not an asshole anymore?? lol. i needa a new avatar... ive had the same one for years!!!! lol


No cave or mountain or anything.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> No cave or mountain or anything.


i kno right. lol. gonna take sum gettin used to.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 18, 2012)

Lol, i just realized im back to my old avy . ha and sig


----------



## Theowl (Mar 18, 2012)

But that is a great drawing. Gotta admit that! 

The hack really pissed me off. I have maybe been back once since it happened. Trying to recoup my mental info now. 

But these things happen, and if we can't accept change then we're on outdated species. 

Just wanted to say hey to all you riu freaks...

"hey"

Mission accomplished.


----------



## C.Indica (Mar 18, 2012)

Sweet.


Your BMF was stalled with it's little seed helmet for most of a week..
I helped her out last night, gonna go see how she's doing.
Man I picked up a bottle of GH(GO)'s BioThrive/Grow,
the BSBxCB is DIGGIN' it.


----------



## Voidling (Mar 18, 2012)

I have a majority of the GO line but had no luck. I'm wanting to try them again. What dosage are you using?


----------



## C.Indica (Mar 18, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I have a majority of the GO line but had no luck. I'm wanting to try them again. What dosage are you using?


Can't quite remember, although I'm pretty sure I did just a pinch under the General Feeding #.
I use it in tandem with FF Big Bloom.

I don't remember if I measured the FFBB or just dumped it in, it's pretty mild.

Just remember to use dechlorinated water!
And if you're going to go organic, get yourself some mycos if you don't already have them.

Have you used the BioBud yet? If so, how does it work?
I don't know if I should bother to pick the bottle up @ $33,
since I could ammend soil for the same purpose..


----------



## Voidling (Mar 18, 2012)

Biobud is one of the two I'm missing. Was just looking at gh subculture products. Any recommendations for cheap myco.?


----------



## C.Indica (Mar 19, 2012)

I hear Great White is honestly the best packaged myco..
Although I use "Subculture-M"
Well.. I own it.
I've just now started to use boiled (for the Dechlorination) water,
and innoculating as they get thirsty.

It does have a fatass list of Mycos, with even some (4 i think?) bacilus.
I haven't gotten they're Subculture-B yet..
they're pretty pricey.
But look up Myco Cake,
theres a RIU recipe for recycled Mycohorrizae.

Basically, with this recipe, you could have a life time supply of myco, from just a pinch of the stuff.


----------



## Voidling (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks. I didn't see myco cake in my search. Came across so much for and against this that and the other. I finally ended up reading about commercial aquaponics. They say you can make back investment in 8 months growing cucumbers. I was thinking it'd only take a couple pot plants to make it back. It's a 5'x20' fflood and drain aquaponics system in a greenhouse. Then I decided to look up making your own fish emulsion from the fish carcuses. So now I'm off to that. I really should just smoke a bowl and enjoy the rain


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 19, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> I hear Great White is honestly the best packaged myco..
> Although I use "Subculture-M"
> Well.. I own it.
> I've just now started to use boiled (for the Dechlorination) water,
> ...


Boiling doesnt make much of a difference. the best way to dechlorinate without r/o is let the water sit 48 hours
i kno in my case it would be hell boiling 30 gallongs of water just for feedng. the dissolved solids are still there in either case. oH! catching rainwater is good.


----------



## Theowl (Mar 19, 2012)

Yessir, everyone should have some sort of rainwater collection. 

Voidling there's a local producer/vendor for mycos. They have a good track record for me and my gardens. Microbial Earth I believe is the name of the company.


----------



## Voidling (Mar 19, 2012)

Did they take away the like function again? I'm working on getting a rainwater collection system now


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 19, 2012)

FML... my RIU account is fucked. Now I'm trying to use this new one, and it's fucked, too. Keeps taking me to a new page when I want to comment, and makes me do one of those damn puzzles every time I comment, too. FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK BWAAA!!!!!!:! ;laskjdf;lkasjdf;lkajsd;flkj

Sorry, HC. This is killing me. I needed to vent. 

Hope you're well, brova.


----------



## C.Indica (Mar 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Boiling doesnt make much of a difference. the best way to dechlorinate without r/o is let the water sit 48 hours
> i kno in my case it would be hell boiling 30 gallongs of water just for feedng. the dissolved solids are still there in either case. oH! catching rainwater is good.


The boiling is just to remove chlorine, so I don't instantly fry the mycos.
Let's be common sensical real quick;

When you let water "sit for 48 hours you're" simply evaporating chlorine.
Oxygenating the water, such as stirring,
or even breaking the waters surface with a gentle ripple,
will evaporate exponentially faster than 'still' water.

Boiling water violently oxygenates it, as well as heats it to 212*F.

I don't believe for a second that "letting it sit for 48" hours is better than boiling it.


And on the plus side, I'm watering 4" potted Moms,
and maybe a few bushes here and there.
It's not a big deal at all to boil.

BUT I'm interested in rainwater;
Are there any disease/fungal/bacterial/pest risks?
I live in western WA if that makes a difference,

and is it as simple as catching water in a bowl and using it?


----------



## Voidling (Mar 20, 2012)

If used right away just check Ph I'd think. Long term storage might end up needing to filter. I'm planning to use the water for aquaponics


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey Caveman! Just a quick one to say all bean's are up and running! 

3 Caseyband x B.S.B
2 " " x Calizhar
2 " " x C4 ( a.k.a BMF! ) lol

All Looking good, great germ on all bro! Pic's a coming soon 

cgg


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 20, 2012)

Brobotrank said:


> FML... my RIU account is fucked. Now I'm trying to use this new one, and it's fucked, too. Keeps taking me to a new page when I want to comment, and makes me do one of those damn puzzles every time I comment, too. FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK BWAAA!!!!!!:! ;laskjdf;lkasjdf;lkajsd;flkj
> 
> Sorry, HC. This is killing me. I needed to vent.
> 
> Hope you're well, brova.


Hey brobo my friend how's it going. Puzzles?? What the heck ya talking about lol ; ?) And you can vent here anytime ya want brother, maybe this fall we'll get the asshole club up and running again. 

I have 3 of your OG x LLOG that are getting potted up today, they're looking great and should be showing sex soon keep your fingers crossed! I'll take a pic of them for ya. 

Hope your honey is doing good, she must be in her second trimester by now? Talk to ya pops 






Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey Caveman! Just a quick one to say all bean's are up and running!
> 
> 3 Caseyband x B.S.B
> 2 " " x Calizhar
> ...


Hey hey Cinders how's it going mate! Kool beans on the good germ rate and them up and running too. I'll help you out with phenotypes when you get to that stage. Love seeing my gear grown and hearing peeps say they like it. You might want to make sure you have clones of the BMF wink wink

The HC line has gone even further underground for an indefinite period of time as I'm thinking the Asshole Seed Collective has as well. I have a lot of great gear of dizz'z which I'll be growing out later this summer. My most recent seedlings are eight of T's BC x Lush. Getting some soil today so they will get upcanned too. Next on the list to be grown out is a new cross by BBYY,,,,Northern Lights x Cinderella 99. Three of us are growing this one out at the same time, well BBYY got a head start with 28 of those beans a couple of weeks ago

My Cindy 99s are all done and in the process of sampling each plant. The 2 taller phenos seems to have more flavor, for some reason the shorter ones don't have much but expecting everything to improve with a better cure. Love the potency...take 2 or 3 bong rips and you don't realluy feel like ya need anymore. Course that doesn't stop me ; !)

Talk to ya!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 20, 2012)

These are a little greener than they look here, a bit washed out from the sun in this shot

OG Kush x Lemon Larry OG...


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 20, 2012)

ahhh very niiice very niiice. =) cant wait to chop all these plants! 4/5 are yours. lol. the purple dog. and 2 BSB's and caliband. =) the other one is dizzles. the k-13. has a nice lemony scent to it. smokes alot like the g-13. =)

threw a few cindy clones in the flowering room 2day. =D exited to give it another go!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 20, 2012)

They lean more to the Og side imo. Def more og than lush f4's. how they smell.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 20, 2012)

yeaa T u did a good job with those things! im kinda jealous! lol. they look bomb man. very nicely done!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 20, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> ahhh very niiice very niiice. =) cant wait to chop all these plants! 4/5 are yours. lol. the purple dog. and 2 BSB's and caliband. =) the other one is dizzles. the k-13. has a nice lemony scent to it. smokes alot like the g-13. =)
> 
> threw a few cindy clones in the flowering room 2day. =D exited to give it another go!


Yeah man the K-13 you just grew looked real nice...mean n green. I have no idea what it's make up is but I'm sure it's solid.

Out side doing some yardwork this morning, getting an early jump lol like 2 months early. Ski season was so so up here at best, snowmobiling was pretty much a no go unless they drove way out to the ne kindom hours away and the sugering season came and went in a blink of an eye. All three of those are major industries here. This little state produces the most maple syrup in the country, beating ny by more than double.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> They lean more to the Og side imo. Def more og than lush f4's. how they smell.


That's what I thought too...gave them a good rub just now and they are pretty stinky, just can't nail down like what


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 20, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah man the K-13 you just grew looked real nice...mean n green. I have no idea what it's make up is but I'm sure it's solid.
> 
> Out side doing some yardwork this morning, getting an early jump lol like 2 months early. Ski season was so so up here at best, snowmobiling was pretty much a no go unless they drove way out to the ne kindom hours away and the sugering season came and went in a blink of an eye. All three of those are major industries here. This little state produces the most maple syrup in the country, beating ny by more than double.


the K-13 is Kannabia Special x G-13 =) i kinda just came up with the name myself... i just didnt feel like writing Kannabia Special over and over.... lol. soo i just shortened it to K-13. the buds are fuckin ROCK SOLID!! never had a plant with such tight nugs b4... wen i harvest im gonna weigh the top cola b4 and after drying. just bcuz im curious to see how much it weighs... its sooooo tight! =D just the way i like it  which reminds me.... ughhh had a very nice week with the hottie... lol. came oevr her house and hopped in the shower with her.... awww man that was fun! lol. jsut thought id share that. heeheehee = X 

plants are at 8 1/2 weeks right now... think im gonna take the K-13 out and place a trash bag over it.. keep it in darkness for the next 3-4 days... see if it helps at all.. ive heard darkness does help.. adn heard it doesnt make a difference... ive had ppl say the trichs almost double after a few days of darkness.... which i highly doubt... im sure trichs take more than a few days to appear. lol. i kno that the light/sun decays sum trichs.. and that the plant has a higher THC level if u harvest right after the 12 hrs of darkness and it has a lower THC level if u harvest after the lights have been on for a while.. 

idk. gonna give it a try. ill take a few pics of all diff parts of the plant(s) and then take pics on fri/saturday wen i harvest and see if there is any real difference. ive always wondered. ok enuff rambling on... lol. 

.......well...... actually...... im not done yet... lol. wat do ya think of that purple dog ehh? has a nice purple color to it... adn its not gonna finish till maybe week 10/11 but its gonna pack on ALOT of wight. i can tell... and its frosty as FUCK! the frostiest purple plany ive ever seen. its got frost cakes all on the side of the leaves. =) im really excited to see wat she looks like wen shes done. looks like it'll be a keeper. =) it might find a place in my garden as my 1 purple strain... we shall seeeeeeee.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 20, 2012)

YEa the stinky are def og side. the lemon larry is known for the light lemony smell. and CHB those arent the lush. just similar lines but probably not as similar as i would think . the genetics used in Lush are from Elite genetics before he got popped. the og he used was Ghost og. i'm not sure what OG is in those. and his lemon larry male was his favorite male to use. I kept leaning to the Larry side. But the f4's gotta OG leaning daddy that was funky as shit, and he had tric's so i'm excited to go in on the f4's.


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 20, 2012)

Hey there HC. . . was just having a mental breakdown on your thread last night. Stupid riu not working properly. That's all it was. 

We are approaching the second trimester. . . the bump... it's growing! quick question, tho... when do I start adding the N??? do I even need to use P or K?!?! heheheh. . . I'm an idiot.

Back to work.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 20, 2012)

Brobotrank said:


> Hey there HC. . . was just having a mental breakdown on your thread last night. Stupid riu not working properly. That's all it was.
> 
> We are approaching the second trimester. . . the bump... it's growing! quick question, tho... when do I start adding the N??? do I even need to use P or K?!?! heheheh. . . I'm an idiot.
> 
> Back to work.


That's great, when is the due date? You mean you haven't started nutes yet lol,,,I'll bet she has ; !) Interested in hearing what the last couple of months are like for women downstairs hehehe...you won't be eating more chicken than any man ever seen 

Just sitting down with a bong of DOG and got my feet up, glad I caught you! Taking my gal out for Mexican tonight...the bi black chick didna work out, maybe the mexican one will. 

Hey did ya see the pic of the OG? What do you know about it : !)


----------



## Voidling (Mar 20, 2012)

You got some luck HC. 

That bc x lush is next on my list I think. Uplifting pain dulling daytime smoke. Looking forward to your review


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 20, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's great, when is the due date? You mean you haven't started nutes yet lol,,,I'll bet she has ; !) Interested in hearing what the last couple of months are like for women downstairs hehehe...you won't be eating more chicken than any man ever seen
> 
> Just sitting down with a bong of DOG and got my feet up, glad I caught you! Taking my gal out for Mexican tonight...the bi black chick didna work out, maybe the mexican one will.
> 
> Hey did ya see the pic of the OG? What do you know about it : !)


We are due in early October... around the 6th or so, I think. She has def started nutes!

Have fun at Mexican tonight... I hear margaritas help!

I saw that pic. It looks great so far... I really know nothing except for the OG is pretty nuts... super stinky, OGness... I've smoked this cut a bunch, and it's awesome. ... and the Larry... well, a fat producer. This is all I know  You will have to tell me soon enough-- hopefully!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 21, 2012)

hey HC , glad your finding the better plants, some are deff more flavy than others.... pretty happy yur happy with em 


sup Bobo? hope all is well at Club Bobo


no more Mexican for me for a lil while, i had soem stuff that destroyed me for a few days, fuckin habanero suace always sounds liek a good idea at the time lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 21, 2012)

Voidling said:


> You got some luck HC.
> 
> That bc x lush is next on my list I think. Uplifting pain dulling daytime smoke. Looking forward to your review


Haha hey Voidman I had to laugh,,,,daytime smoke? How about knock-out punch and shtooned to the bone lol, it's a powerful strain especially if someone doesn'st smoke a lot. Def give you a smoke report though in a few months  Some of my vegging girls are getting hit with Cornucopias Special Sauce (not on the market yet) this morning and Tryna's BC x Lush are in that bunch. They are jumping into veg mode and will get potted up later today. 



Brobotrank said:


> We are due in early October... around the 6th or so, I think. She has def started nutes!
> 
> Have fun at Mexican tonight... I hear margaritas help!
> 
> I saw that pic. It looks great so far... I really know nothing except for the OG is pretty nuts... super stinky, OGness... I've smoked this cut a bunch, and it's awesome. ... and the Larry... well, a fat producer. This is all I know  You will have to tell me soon enough-- hopefully!


Well I don't drink but she does a little...she would be off the walls with margeritas lol, she's more of a sangria girl when we go out. Hot hot waitresses there hehe, whenever they walked by I would be like "can we take one home with us pretty please" haha, trouble is most chicks are too yappy. Yap yap yap yap yap

Stoked for these og's to show sex, will be bummed if I have to make seeds in order to get some og. My DOG cut is headband dom and sour d in particular, never smoked an OG Kush before. 

I'll have a fat stogie all rolled and ready for the occasion buddy, have a good one!!



Dizzle Frost said:


> hey HC , glad your finding the better plants, some are deff more flavy than others.... pretty happy yur happy with em
> 
> 
> sup Bobo? hope all is well at Club Bobo
> ...


I get the same thing everytime so I know what I'm in for lol. We hadn't been out in a couple of months and my chick needed a little pick me up. She is still putting out applications and has had some interviews. Right now she is working 6 to 1 in the afternoon at one of the local horse barns doing chores. She loves doing it but the pay is sucks. 

She has the dept of labor and this whistle blower guy from Osha helping her with her past employer, the dentist who fired her. Turns out she was fired 3 days after bringing a shitload of Osha violations to the dentists' attention. He he that is a no no and they are putting the screws to this cat hard....she wil most likely recieve back pay from the time she was fired. That dentist did not know who he was fucking with lmao my chick does not mess around!

Yeah man each time I open the jars of the Cindy the smell is nicer and nicer! And I love the high : !) look forward to smoking it way too much! Smoked a few hits this morning out on the porch watching the sun come up and next thing I know I'm out washing the windows lmao. Not a cloud in the sky all week, record breaking temps each day so far and for the rest of the week. We'll prolly be back to winter in April or some stupid shit like that,,,,,,,,normally there is still 2 ft of snow on the ground now. 

Talk to ya brother. Hey the one lone male GA is about to do his thing, I'll have to take pics of them all they are friggen monsters! Fast veggers they were pretty huge when they went in and they are around day 8 now. Stoke city for sure! Laters


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 21, 2012)

As far a the bc lush. you shouls start smelling some now. Good luck with the special sauce


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 21, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> hey HC , glad your finding the better plants, some are deff more flavy than others.... pretty happy yur happy with em
> 
> 
> sup Bobo? hope all is well at Club Bobo
> ...


Dude, my wife is on a rampage. Super grumpy today. I'm at the helm, dealing with the shit. Good times! How'er you doing, Diz? I feel like I've hardly been on here lately with my account getting all fooked up and all.



Highlanders cave said:


> Well I don't drink but she does a little...she would be off the walls with margeritas lol, she's more of a sangria girl when we go out. Hot hot waitresses there hehe, whenever they walked by I would be like "can we take one home with us pretty please" haha, trouble is most chicks are too yappy. Yap yap yap yap yap
> 
> Stoked for these og's to show sex, will be bummed if I have to make seeds in order to get some og. My DOG cut is headband dom and sour d in particular, never smoked an OG Kush before.
> 
> I'll have a fat stogie all rolled and ready for the occasion buddy, have a good one!!


Yeah, drinking isn't my favorite, either. I much prefer the whacky any day. No hangovers. Just what the doctor ordered. 

I can't wait to see what those OGx's do. You are the right one to grow them first. . . just watch out for nanners!

Gotta run... need to get showered, and dig myself outta the dog house. My wife wants to kill me. Fun!


----------



## C.Indica (Mar 21, 2012)

If you're suggesting you'd like to raise ornamental fish in a tank full of rainwater,
think again.

Otherwise, sounds interesting.

Rainwater is 5.6pH average isn't it?


----------



## Voidling (Mar 21, 2012)

Not ornamental, eating fish probably tilapia. I'll figure it out. Greece collapsed, we're well in line to follow suit I fear. Want to be sure I'm set for raising food if it comes down to it. My gardening in soil last year had peak squash production but little else. The soil needs too much work to go organic so thinking aquaponics is great.

HC that description is what I took from what t told me. Might of took it a little different. Though he surely has a much better tolerance than me.

I'm going to go get some koolbloom today I believe to fatten up those roms


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 21, 2012)

lol we need to get a prepper team together.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 21, 2012)

Good point about veggie gardens Voidman....I have been outside getting my garden prepped today. Veggies and flowers I guess. Got a lot of perinneal gardens around the yard here and there that look pretty, I like those. Got a couple of yards of old Ocean Forest soil out in the barn ready to be tilled. I get a lot of work done outside the house when I'm smoking the Cindy 99. Gotta love that motivational high! Nice work Dizzholz 

Wait till the final 2 weeks with those Romulan, buckle your seatbelt and hang on they blow up in the end!

Good luck bobo it's get's better in the later months hehe yeah right haha ; !). 

What's going on T. Forgot to bring the bird eggs with me when I went out today, they are sitting on the kitchen table fuk fuk. Tomorrow man really sorry (the eagle did try and fly out a couple of days ago but he forgot to put the tail up on his mailbox and his ride never stopped. Stupid driver lazy fucking bird


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 21, 2012)

Brobotrank said:


> Dude, my wife is on a rampage. Super grumpy today. I'm at the helm, dealing with the shit. Good times! How'er you doing, Diz? I feel like I've hardly been on here lately with my account getting all fooked up and all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Man you gotta get used to that meaness Bobo, it doesnt get better jus worse lol. Pregnant women are just as dangerous as asleep deprived hungry rabid wolf with a kicked in testicle. Mean man ... MEAN! lol Godpseed brother!



Highlanders cave said:


> Good point about veggie gardens Voidman....I have been outside getting my garden prepped today. Veggies and flowers I guess. Got a lot of perinneal gardens around the yard here and there that look pretty, I like those. Got a couple of yards of old Ocean Forest soil out in the barn ready to be tilled. I get a lot of work done outside the house when I'm smoking the Cindy 99. Gotta love that motivational high! Nice work Dizzholz
> 
> Wait till the final 2 weeks with those Romulan, buckle your seatbelt and hang on they blow up in the end!
> 
> ...


Haha yeah it aint no sit down and look for the remote weed lol, its good for gettin shit done around the house, good for nice summer days to. Glad you dig it mang


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 22, 2012)

Little bit of morning pr0n from the cave....


----------



## ProAce (Mar 22, 2012)

Damn morning master that looks lovely, I germatated 5 bsb and 5 calibands and 3 bsb have already sprouted and 3 calibands, I forget who said it but my calibands cotelydons undersides are dark dark purple, the bsb looks average maybe a magenta hue to them, but they all are good germataters, I expect 5/5 on germination rates, hopefully all females too I gotta go but some soil c: smoking on this blunt of my blue dream I feel rather dreamy aha!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 22, 2012)

No prob hc. My last three plants are doing their thing. and i'm detoxifying myself until they are done. so starting today i won't be smking Cigs, or Weed. I'm hoping i can make it a week. i think im mentally strong enough.


----------



## C.Indica (Mar 22, 2012)

ProAce said:


> Damn morning master that looks lovely, I germatated 5 bsb and 5 calibands and 3 bsb have already sprouted and 3 calibands, I forget who said it but my calibands cotelydons undersides are dark dark purple, the bsb looks average maybe a magenta hue to them, but they all are good germataters, I expect 5/5 on germination rates, hopefully all females too I gotta go but some soil c: smoking on this blunt of my blue dream I feel rather dreamy aha!



Might have been me, I had seedlings like that.
I'm thinking the rediculous germ rate comes from the BSB somehow.

My BSBxCB batch sprouts almost instantly,
and grows up appearing "cramped" where the cotyl's are HUGE,
and the first true leaf pair has the tip "stunted" resulting in a round pair.
The next leaves obviously grow normally.

3 Seedlings in a row sprouted this same way.
I think it's cool.


*YO HIGHLANDER, CLEAR YOUR INBOX!*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 22, 2012)

Those BSB's are VIGOROUS as fuck, and produce nice quantities, with a nice mellow smoke. 

Aye, HC u ain't Forget about me again did you.


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Mar 22, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 2081970View attachment 2081969View attachment 2081968
> 
> Little bit of morning pr0n from the cave....


Lookin nice mate!


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 22, 2012)

IM BAAAAAACK bitches


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 22, 2012)

Like. . . . . . .


----------



## Voidling (Mar 22, 2012)

Good luck T.







More pics in my thread. Started Koolbloom tonight. 4.5 weeks 12/12 so roughly 3.5 weeks flower

Bottom sides of my tomato leaves are purple for some reason.

HC, all my soil here is pure sand. Would take way too much money to bring it all up. I've mixed in loads of composted cow manure in rows in order to plant garden. I need a shit ton of c99 and a flashlight and get to working hard core. Bought a swimming pool yesterday, gone all weekend. Next week I'll be setting up then figuring out step 2. Need to get the soil garden going too asap


----------



## ProAce (Mar 25, 2012)

4/5 on the bsb, 3/5 caliband and 2/2 afghan, the other ones will probably be up soon,


----------



## BBYY (Mar 25, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 2081970View attachment 2081969View attachment 2081968
> 
> Little bit of morning pr0n from the cave....


WoW! Yes! Love it dude  Cant Like nothing now...Shits wierd with this site lately Worries me kinda why Ive been away.
How are you doing Mr. HC?

I wanted to show you my Ak47 x C99 seedlings...Off to a bad start kinda forgot about them behind some vigorous clones that grew over a few of them. They are getting potted up soon and will surely bounce back.

Now I hope you dont mind the rest,
My last run of kief, Some C99 - Nl99 and Mango Kush. Did it with dry ice  so good.

Here is my AK47 Cut that is the mom to the AK47 x C99 beans you have. Its doing real good finishing week three of flo.

Some KushBerry starting up

These are the last cuts of a G13 Haze from dnuts I am growing...I kept it cause it smelled like fruity pebbles but I dont wanna keep it the yield is too shitty and the high wasnt there for me.

asshole seed collctives Choc Chunky Monkey starting flower

Here is my Fast Nevilles (nevilles haze x ICE) 


And last my mango kush that is coming down soon. The one before it was slamming at 8 weeks gonna see if 9 weeks flips the boat


Hope i didnt wet your pants too bad HC... I had to change after yours so I just wanted to repay the favor haha  Enjoy your sunday man, Gonna smoke out tomorrow and watch a shit load of movies. We had two days of sunshine and now its back to rain for a few. 
Stay frosty :smoke:


----------



## ProAce (Mar 25, 2012)

Holy shit that mango kush makes my mouth water, mangos yah was my first high


----------



## BBYY (Mar 25, 2012)

ProAce said:


> Holy shit that mango kush makes my mouth water, mangos yah was my first high


haha funny you said that last hot knife i did i drooled all over my self and it was mango kief


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 25, 2012)

Nah I gotta go change mine now too asshole haha! What's the dealio with the Fast Nevilles and the Ice dad, is that your creation? I have yet to find anything close to the rocket fuel Ice cut I had. It was the third strain I ever grew out, knew that it was special at the time but after growing out 30+ strains since then I now realize how special that cut was. The C99 had a similiar smell and bud structure but that's about it. At least I still have the genetics going with the Artic Express (Ice x Caseyband) and I'll start working with that later this year

Mango Kush looks absolutely off the hook bro, does she smoke as well as she looks : ?) Everything looked great thanks for the pics!! Shmoking some of the #9 Cindy right now...I have it narrowed down to 3 or four plants haha # 1, 8, 9 and 10. Still have all 6 second generation mothers going....need about 30 good size cuttings to run a nice sog in the Anne Frank closet, I'll take them next weekend. Plan on starting my AK47 x C99s later this week too...right on schedule!

Have a good rest of the weekend yourself brother.....same scenario here, 70s and 80s all week with nothing but sun and today rainy and cold. Looking forward to potatoeing all day inside as well  

Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 25, 2012)

Mid 80's out here brola. Had a hailstorm last night. Work should be coming back for you soon huh HC? Hows things goin ?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 25, 2012)

As some of you know im shutting down soon. so i only have 4 plants left. Excuse my cam quality.
Lemon Qleaner x CaseyBand





Lush f3(ugly mom)










Exodus x Dreamtime seems to be shedding leaves, weird cuz im feeding her good.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 25, 2012)

yeaa man same ova here. broke records all last week with the temps. 70-80s most of the week. a lil cooler out day. but still nice for march. chopped my k-13 and caliband. adn gettin ready to chop a BSB too. gonna let the other BSB go a lil longer. and the dog still needs at least a couple weeks. looks like its gonna be an 11 weeker. =/ looks like it'll be worth it tho. looks like itll be a nice yielder. sum of the buds are tight as hell... purple as hell.. adn covered with frost. growing very similar to my full moon actually. with the single main cola. very minimal branching. the main cola is gonna be fat as hell!!! not even ready yet and its already fat as hell. check it out!




u have more of these seeds layin around?? i think its a pretty great strain man. might wanna keep it goin. even tho its a mystery strain. lol. ill show ya pics wen i harvest and give u a nice smoke report on it as well. but this is one of the frostiest purple strains ive seen. not sure if u can really tell by the pics tho.. but its extremely frosty. the buds are solid... gonna be a nice yielder for sure! just gonna take a lil longer to flower. im excited to smoke it! ill keep ya up to date with it. i have a clone of her too. =)​


----------



## C.Indica (Mar 25, 2012)

Gorgeous DOG shots, as well as the G13 Haze I saw earlier.

You guys make me so jealous that I have nothing flowering..
All I get to do for the next month or so is Veg, Clone, Bonsai, and Sex seedlings..
I guess I get to Pseudo-Flower for the seedlings


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 25, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> Gorgeous DOG shots, as well as the G13 Haze I saw earlier.
> 
> You guys make me so jealous that I have nothing flowering..
> All I get to do for the next month or so is Veg, Clone, Bonsai, and Sex seedlings..
> I guess I get to Pseudo-Flower for the seedlings


dont worry. b4 u kno it youll have a bunch of stuff flowering all at once. after the purple dog and other bsb come down... i wont have anything ready for 7 weeks... =/ blows. threw 3 c-99 clones into flwoering last week. 2 are small tho. gotta get sum more things goin soo i can get bak in my groove. lol.


----------



## BBYY (Mar 25, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nah I gotta go change mine now too asshole haha! What's the dealio with the Fast Nevilles and the Ice dad, is that your creation? I have yet to find anything close to the rocket fuel Ice cut I had. It was the third strain I ever grew out, knew that it was special at the time but after growing out 30+ strains since then I now realize how special that cut was. The C99 had a similiar smell and bud structure but that's about it. At least I still have the genetics going with the Artic Express (Ice x Caseyband) and I'll start working with that later this year
> 
> Mango Kush looks absolutely off the hook bro, does she smoke as well as she looks : ?) Everything looked great thanks for the pics!! Shmoking some of the #9 Cindy right now...I have it narrowed down to 3 or four plants haha # 1, 8, 9 and 10. Still have all 6 second generation mothers going....need about 30 good size cuttings to run a nice sog in the Anne Frank closet, I'll take them next weekend. Plan on starting my AK47 x C99s later this week too...right on schedule!
> 
> ...


That Fast Nevilles is from Female seeds (xline) Its a fast flowering Nevilles haze crossed to ICE and then back crossed a few times to that fast flo nevilles.

I kinda smell a rocket fuel type under the floral aroma that it has now. So I deff see some ICE and big ass buds are hazey looking like the nevilles. 
I am very impressed with this strain now. Have yet to smoke it but I sometimes take more enjoyment growing some strains then I do smoking it. Like that c99 at times is too much for me but I lov eto grow it and watch.

I get to pop your artic express soon! I just put like 4 clone plants in flower and once I can put a few more in Ill be able to throw some more seeds down. If the ICE influence is in that artice express and is anything like the cross i have now I am fucking excited to give it a go.

The mango is very kushy. Will put ya too sleep if you smoke too much. Its actually a low yielding strain. As big as they always look, after all the resinous leafs are cut off it leaves behind airy buds with huge ass stems. But it all comes back cause I always get 10+g of hash off a plant. It makes it up one way or another. So outta I keep it around and run a few every now and then to keep a nice stash of hash, Currently digging threw my shit for another kush. 

Cant wait to see what you Do with the ak47 x c99 seeds. Hopefully I can get a nice report back from everyone and I can make my picks by the end of the summer and work on stablizing and get everyone a solid strain to remember me by 
Sounds like your another one of us that rellly enjoys growing out dizzles c99. That shit is gold for me. I have a nice stash that I am keeping for a long time. I used enough to breed my own that I can have fun with. Are you planning any breeding with it? 

back to my couch and coffee, Woke up at 2pm LOL stayed up til 7 am with Dizzle playing forza lol weed and racing is the shit. Take care man


----------



## BBYY (Mar 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> As some of you know im shutting down soon. so i only have 4 plants left. Excuse my cam quality.
> Lemon Qleaner x CaseyBand
> 
> 
> ...


that sucks man , Hope you can dig back into it soon! Plants looks dope bro! Gonna miss seeing them


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 25, 2012)

Yewww! pr0n fest in here. . . looking good . . .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2012)

Thx HC tha mailman was kind enough to put it in my screen, since there is a nest in my mailbox.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 26, 2012)

What happening brobrobo! Just finished all my garden shit and got my feet up shmoking o bong of the woof and watching a movie (The Happening). Getting the munchies, going to cook up nachos with taco seasoned beef I think pretty quick lol.

Got a place to raise beans? The eagle will hit you up with more BMF (there's plenty ; ) among others. Thinking that your priorities are changing but if I know the bobo, there will be a garden somewhere. 

Talk to ya man hope all is well with the bun in the oven


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 26, 2012)

nachos for the win!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2012)

Hell yea, you picked my dinner tonight. ground turkey though.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 26, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thx HC tha mailman was kind enough to put it in my screen, since there is a nest in my mailbox.


No problemo mr gronesom haha good luck with them


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 26, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> nachos for the win!


Hey there he is! The Happening is a fucked up movie,,,an airborne virus is making everyone commit suicide. It's a M Night Shyamalan flick



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hell yea, you picked my dinner tonight. ground turkey though.


That's what I should be doing too lol. Actually the beef is for shepherds pie for tonight but there plenty, nachos sound like a good snack right now!!


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 26, 2012)

Any of you ever had a triploid BSB X CB? As when i was watering mine i noticed i have one solitary triploid lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2012)

Sounds like one of his doings. i been watching doomsday preppers on demand. these people are out of, i understand bewing aware but some of it is overboard.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 26, 2012)

Yo Dizzle the Cindy has some nice potency! And a real up high!! Been smoking that and DOG lately and shmoking my last bowl of the woof woof right now so it's going to be exclusively Cinderella for the next week until my next headstash plant is ready...Ubber Kush x Chemberry top top notch stuff (I had forgotten about this one when I said nothing compares to the old Ice cut,,,this baby is in the same league)! 

Grape Apollo still going good haha, vigerous growth they must be close to 2 wks into flower now going to be fine looking plants when they are done. Nice height and strong stalks looks like she will be a good producer! Of danky fuking dankness!!


----------



## Voidling (Mar 26, 2012)

How's the outdoor garden going HC? My plants had poor germ rates and don't seem to be doing much of anything. Maybe bad seeds or genetics or some such


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 26, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yo Dizzle the Cindy has some nice potency! And a real up high!! Been smoking that and DOG lately and shmoking my last bowl of the woof woof right now so it's going to be exclusively Cinderella for the next week until my next headstash plant is ready...Ubber Kush x Chemberry top top notch stuff (I had forgotten about this one when I said nothing compares to the old Ice cut,,,this baby is in the same league)!
> 
> Grape Apollo still going good haha, vigerous growth they must be close to 2 wks into flower now going to be fine looking plants when they are done. Nice height and strong stalks looks like she will be a good producer! Of danky fuking dankness!!


Awesome report mango! You might get sick of having just Cindy around , i know i do lol...its a great headstash to keep around but its nice to have somehting a lil more tamer to haha.

When i made the Grape Apollo i had hybrid vigor in mind , i just had a feeling these two would mix well, hopefully the yileds lean to the A-11 side , the thick stocks come from the Gorilla Grape ... im guessing this X is A11 dom due to the vigor and growth speed ... the GG like other purples is a lil slow outa the gates.

Keep on fuckin truckin!


----------



## ProAce (Mar 26, 2012)

Black sour bubble 




Caliband




Gonna be some dankness around my parts in a bit


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 27, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> What happening brobrobo! Just finished all my garden shit and got my feet up shmoking o bong of the woof and watching a movie (The Happening). Getting the munchies, going to cook up nachos with taco seasoned beef I think pretty quick lol.
> 
> Got a place to raise beans? The eagle will hit you up with more BMF (there's plenty ; ) among others. Thinking that your priorities are changing but if I know the bobo, there will be a garden somewhere.
> 
> Talk to ya man hope all is well with the bun in the oven


Thanks brosef. Yeah, I just found a place to start growing again. So fucking excited. We are going to do it at a friend's pad. He'll be at the helm with a lot of help from me. Going to try and do a super soil type mix and keep it super simple for him. I'll be checking in daily by video to help him out. I think we'll do well.

And thank the eagle for the bean offer. I've got a ton of BMF's still... I'm thinking about cracking some BSB x CB or maybe a qleaner x CB or p10... hmmmm I'm trying to think what I don't have actually... pm and lemme know what's new... I'm always down to switch er up. After sticking to Cheese as a staple for 3 rounds, I'm ready to break the hell aways from it. I wish I'd grown my BMF last round, actually... down to my last nug... 

Hope that dinner treated you well. I'm burnt out... it's been a long day, and tomorrow is another one. Have a good one my friend.

Oh, and DIZ-- you fail, Asshole! hehe  Don't think some ChocoChunkyMonkey beans aren't in the front of my mind on my "To Crack" list. Oh, and did I mention I've got my hands on a Cindy cut, too? . . . 

For real, I'm out.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 27, 2012)

Not too much else of mine that you don't have bobo other than the Artic Ice. I had forgotten that you had the Lemon Qleaner cross and the P10 cross. I would say drop the LQ man without a doubt...I think they are both sleepers, T has grown them out and I'm thinking the LQ may be some fire,,,pretty good report from T and his bar is quite high. I'll be working with both this fall making f2s and then continueing.

Kool beans buddy about the new garden spot! Nice way to minimize the risks too ; !) Later man have a good one! Back to late winter here, teens this morning snow on the ground yesterday. I'm already tanned as shit from working around the house with the quick summer that we had last week. God are we into next winter already haha


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 27, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm..... the BSB looks bombbb. such nice color too it. light green with shaddes of hot pink. whoop whoop. look at this beauty.





buds from left to right are *K-13* - *Black SOur Bubble #1* *CaliBand*


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 27, 2012)

Ah that's cool!! Nice bud shot man, look how dark the Caliband is lol. Your going to blow some peeps minds if you smoke them up with the purple! Your BSB looks like my cut, I just took a pic a minute ago of some bsb buds, Let me see if they came out.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 27, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ah that's cool!! Nice bud shot man, look how dark the Caliband is lol. Your going to blow some peeps minds if you smoke them up with the purple! Your BSB looks like my cut, I just took a pic a minute ago of some bsb buds, Let me see if they came out.


lol. i know. i got sum kids from sum rich ass college bout 3 hrs away that are gonna drive down in a week or so. just to smoke sum. lmao. they want to buy some for "bragging rights" at their school. lmfao.

and aiight id like to see the pics man. i can get over the smell of this bud... it is rediculous!! like fuckin candy!! lifesavers... fruit loops... Mmmmmm


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 27, 2012)

Whiteberrys in the Anne Frank closet (along with a couple of DOGs and a few Cinndy clones). The WB are very quick, done in 45/47 days with loads of frost and very nice smelling. 

Black Sour Bubble......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

Nicccceeeeeeee!was that of one bsb?


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 27, 2012)

Mmmmmmmmmm. very niiiice very niiiice. =) looks bomb as always man. looks very similar to mine as well.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nicccceeeeeeee!was that of one bsb?


Nah man that was from five. They were short chunkers, there is a pic of them in the garden on the page before this. There is exactly a qtr there.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 27, 2012)

Lol, for clarificaton.. a QP right.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, for clarificaton.. a QP right.


lol. i was jsut gonna say teh same thing.. lmao. Nooooo Wayyy thats a 1/4 zip. unless thats the worlds smallest bowl. lol


----------



## Saerimmner (Mar 27, 2012)

Has anyone had a triploid BSBxCB yet??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 27, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, for clarificaton.. a QP right.


That was one half of one run ; !) I keep the flower room full with 3 runs at all times

Hey Rimnner what's going on.

As far as a triploid, I have not seen any in the bsb cross or anything else in quite a long time for that matter....anyone else come across one in their bsb x cb??


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 27, 2012)

Brobotrank said:


> Oh, and DIZ-- you fail, Asshole! hehe  Don't think some ChocoChunkyMonkey beans aren't in the front of my mind on my "To Crack" list. Oh, and did I mention I've got my hands on a Cindy cut, too? . . .
> 
> For real, I'm out.


your gonna dig those man! tastes like Kush , hits like a hybrid and grows fat nuggies ... im pretty sure it will be Bobo dank Approved


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 27, 2012)

those are on my list as well.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 27, 2012)

you got some >?


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 27, 2012)

think i have 3 layin around. =D


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 27, 2012)

clean yur inbox CHB


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 27, 2012)

Just di. :] hate wen my inbox is full.. they ned to alert u wen u ge close to filling ur invox.. and let u kno wen it IS full.


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 27, 2012)

I might just start cracking beans today. . . 

chb, if that isn't the purplest fucking bud I've ever seen. . . good job, man. You're going to have fun with those 

ya know HC, I'm not sure I ever got my hands on the BSB x BSB... I think mine are all BSB x CB.... They should be similar, eh? I'm set on beans.... literally coming from my gills. I'm just trying to figure out what to crack over here 

My dog has to piss. Brb. . . oh, and a binger too.


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 27, 2012)

Brobotrank said:


> I might just start cracking beans today. . .
> 
> chb, if that isn't the purplest fucking bud I've ever seen. . . good job, man. You're going to have fun with those
> 
> ya know HC, I'm not sure I ever got my hands on the BSB x BSB... I think mine are all BSB x CB.... They should be similar, eh?


so therre were some bsb x bsb's? cause all the packs i got said x cb except the 1 labeled black sour bubble


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 28, 2012)

Brobotrank said:


> I might just start cracking beans today. . .
> 
> chb, if that isn't the purplest fucking bud I've ever seen. . . good job, man. You're going to have fun with those
> 
> ...


If your into potency then I would say anything crossed with the Caseyband is going to be an improvement in that dept. The BSB that I have running is good, super frosty and sweet smelling but I don't smoke it...just so many other strains I have running to chose from lol. What a pain decisions decisions decisions hehe.

My recommendation would be the LQ x CB, but your in the same boat with decisions and what to run,,,sounds like ya got plenty I'll have to make up something really special then to send ya someday : !)



shishkaboy said:


> so therre were some bsb x bsb's? cause all the packs i got said x cb except the 1 labeled black sour bubble


What do you think the one labeled BSB is silly ; !)

What's the good word shiska!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

Lol and needless to say. i recommend Lush.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol and needless to say. i recommend Lush.


Been out of potting soil for the past week but getting some today,,,got 8 BC x Lush that are doing mighty fine just need to get them out of the party cups. Looking forward to growing those out man!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

They should blow up after u TP. These bitches are pretty vigorous. Hope u get alotta fems. *fingers crossed*


----------



## Dameon (Mar 28, 2012)

This is ALL making my mouth water...


----------



## BBYY (Mar 28, 2012)

Yo HC! Cut another Mango Down. Hope you dont mind I was gonna throw a few shots in this thread. Til I get my new one setup. 

Also the C99 x Ak (really need to name this) is getting up potted today! Gonna throw em right in the big pots to give em some slack seeing as I let em fuck up early on, So they should be a good test run to give out expectations to everyone. Thinking of planting a few more with the Artic Ice - and due to chris's post I wanna throw some more of your gear in the dirt.

Just threw a blueberry cutting into flower too. Its real skimpy now cause I cut a bunch of clones off it but It will be nice to have any blueberry buds around.
I get some cash this weekend so I too need to get some potting soil, Been going threw 60 lbs of dirt every other week, Im sure your doubling that 

Well thats my stoned chit chatter for the morning, Today is a day that I really need to be productive so I will only smoke a few hits ;0 haha take care HC ttyl


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 28, 2012)

Nah I don't mind at all brother lol! It will give Dameon up there something to look at ; !) That Mango Kush of yours has so much frost it's crazy, would love to see pics of any of your stuff!

Hey I just threw a single Bluberry into flower too lol...it was getting to big. And yes having some bb around the house is just what the Dr ordered. I'm starting to work on running less plants per run (maybe 6) but veg longer and in bigger pots. I have jobs lined up and this is the last week of my vaca, I need be able to put less time in the garden without sacrificing yeild. Wish me luck haha.

I'll be dropping my C99 x AKs any day now, I need to run up and get some soil also. Have a good one I'll talk to ya!


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 28, 2012)

Funny you mention BB, that is the one strain I've been REALLY looking for out here. I've got 1 bean of it femmed (a gamble, Dutch Passion I wanna say), and there is a place near by that has a cut of it from some breeder around here, MF. Who know's if it holds potential for Blueberry muffins, tho!

Have a good one!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

Been hearing for a long time dj shorts BB is top notch. And speaking of dj short i was just reading up on his grape Krush and here is the description. 


> is a very productive hybrid of high quality. This plant exhibits partial to full leaf deformities of the `crinkle` type but with good structure and heavy bud production of large calyxe. The *Grape Krush* is a high yield plant. The buds express a strong sharp/fruity odor with a distinct sweet/grape flavour brought out in the cure. *DJ Short Grape Krush* has a strong, long-lasting head/body mix and is evident in the finished product. Its *cannabis seeds* produce an exciting, but not `racy` head, and a mild narcotic body, very euphoric and desirable effects that most seasoned heads prefer.


 i think i have a lush pheno that does this. it's weird but it's only one pheno Only thinking of grape KRUSH because i am smoking grape kush, Which is Lush x Grape Krush and it is another fruity addition i look forward to playing with, but i only have 5 seeds left. sucks. and my mouth is salivating at the thought of blueberry muffins. mmmm.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 28, 2012)

hey highlander glad to see you stop by my thread yesterday sorry not replied in there .. iv been trying to PM you for 2 days lol ,clear some space man ahahah


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 28, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Been hearing for a long time dj shorts BB is top notch. And speaking of dj short i was just reading up on his grape Krush and here is the description.
> i think i have a lush pheno that does this. it's weird but it's only one pheno Only thinking of grape KRUSH because i am smoking grape kush, Which is Lush x Grape Krush and it is another fruity addition i look forward to playing with, but i only have 5 seeds left. sucks. and my mouth is salivating at the thought of blueberry muffins. mmmm.


He was the original breeder, but then I heard his lines got compromised. Apparently not before Dutch Passion could somehow get his genetics...

Snafu had a great thread on BB, but the last month got deleted in the hack.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 28, 2012)

Brobotrank said:


> He was the original breeder, but then I heard his lines got compromised. Apparently not before Dutch Passion could somehow get his genetics...
> 
> Snafu had a great thread on BB, but the last month got deleted in the hack.


 Yeha thats sorta how it was

He did some work with DP and SAG in and gave them access to his stock. In short he had a falling out and didnt like what they were doing with his shit and parted ways , but those seed companies now owned the right to his product names and genetics they used. He then lost his B-130 male that was the backbone of BB and a few other straisn based on the BB line. Things have never been the same since the loss, now i think his kid runs the show and DJ has little to do with the scene. If you want the older BB genetics you have to buy the old Breeder Steve stuff, Chimera stuff and some of the Legend Seeds gear that used the B-130 male in joint projects he did with those guys.

This isnt the whole complete story , jus my rendition of a shorty while heavily baked on soem Blueberry Kush


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2012)

cool story none the less. this game is savage.. or i should say that game.


----------



## Brobotrank (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for that, Diz. I'll have to check out those peeps for beans. . . would be great to hunt down a keeper BB pheno.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 28, 2012)

i had a sweet pheno i kept for awhile , kick myself still for not hanging on to it. I got a 20 pack here now.. jus gotta pop em all and go thru em to find the keeper again lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 29, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Yeha thats sorta how it was
> 
> He did some work with DP and SAG in and gave them access to his stock. In short he had a falling out and didnt like what they were doing with his shit and parted ways , but those seed companies now owned the right to his product names and genetics they used. He then lost his B-130 male that was the backbone of BB and a few other straisn based on the BB line. Things have never been the same since the loss, now i think his kid runs the show and DJ has little to do with the scene. If you want the older BB genetics you have to buy the old Breeder Steve stuff, Chimera stuff and some of the Legend Seeds gear that used the B-130 male in joint projects he did with those guys.
> 
> This isnt the whole complete story , jus my rendition of a shorty while heavily baked on soem Blueberry Kush


You have DJs male BB genetics in your stable...the Highland Mexican x BB x (C4). Yeah my BB seeds came from DP, took me a little while to figure that out....I have had it for 4 yrs now could be from that same male. 

Shmoking a bowl of the frosty Cindy labeled #1, before I head out to do a couple of errands...get cat food, stop by the grow store lol easy shit like that. Good thing cause Ima only have way done this bubbler lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 29, 2012)

03-29-2012, 08:39 AM #11519 
*Hemlock* 

View Profile 
View Forum Posts 
Private Message 
View Journal Entries 
View Articles 
Add as Contact 






Mr.Ganja *Mr. Ganja*












































 [HR][/HR]Join Date Dec 2007 Location The dirty Lowdown Posts 2,926 

[h=2]




[/h]




Originally Posted by *Highlanders cave*  
Wow. I come over to don's thread to say hi and don't I see hemlock whinning about me still. Unbelievable. A month or two ago I swung by hemlocks thread and the first thing I see is him bashing me there too!!. Haha didn't this all happen like 6 months ago?? Oh and what else,,,,, a few months ago someone was looking for seeds and I thought I would be nice and recommend bb. Well didn't he swoop in within about 5 min and lambastes me for doing so lmao. Jesus christ dude did a touch a nerve or something haha. You still picking your mothers from seed without running them through a gen or two?? Your an idiot and I call it like I see it. There's a thousand strains out there, why in the world would you beg me for something and then breed it to sell with/against me whatever. And I think your the only one that thinks I think I'm high and mighty lol, nah that aint me pal...I just grow a lot of good dope. That 414g that you are so proud of is less than what I put out every month year round. I catch you badmouthing me again and I will call you out again. You should let it go, sounds like it's eatin at ya a bit. And as far as threatening me over the internet....I don't fight anymore, I'm in my mid 50s and my lungs are shot and my body is broken. I'd have to just shoot you lmao.

Sorry don I was just swinging by to say hi and it didn't work out so good. 
.




Blah Blah Blah PUSSY...
The only thing your good at is sucking your own dick

Again I'll be in PVD in June would love to meet you for lunch so you can say all this BS to my Face. But I'm SURE you don't have the Balls. 
Callin ya out right here pussy.
The way you run your cockholister (your mouth) I would think you do fight. Oh your just an internet tuff guy.​

Last edited by Hemlock; 03-29-2012 at 09:06 AM.​https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal...en-jtr-49.html
http://bustedhumor

The more you open your mouth hemlock the more everyone can see what an moron you are. I'm not sure why you would repost what I said about you because it only reiterates my point. 

Motherfucker I said I don't fight anymore I didn't say I can't ha. I'll meet you pal but your such an idiot you don't know that PVD is about 5 states south of me. I'll meet you but not for lunch. In the ring in front of people or in an alley where I'll fucking leave you. 

You put out the challenge, I accept. Shit 2 or 3 months haha that's gives me plenty of time to get back in shape. Your a lard ass jarhead who doesn't do shit but dress in retarded clothes and walks around a golf course for exercise. I'm 6' 0" 180 and not an oz of fat on me. I know plenty of ex marines who are pussys lol and I'm going to give you a good hillbilly ass whooping you clueless lard ass piece of shit

June it is. I'll give you directions on how to get here. ​


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 29, 2012)

lmmfao. someone should front me money for a ticket so i can record it. but really HC u kno What Kinda guy i am. So you know where i stand. I just dot believe in theatrics. ive always been the "real g's move in silence" guys.


----------



## Voidling (Mar 29, 2012)

Ah now I see.

I need to get in shape. I was eying an exercise bike and elliptical but I got to get other things that are more important


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 29, 2012)

ill fight on yur team HC , i cant pass up some skull cracking LOL

what are the rules here? weapons? clubs, blackjacks , chains>? whats the deal here? i aint been in a good rumble for months!

6-0 / 180 lbs ? are you moonlighting as a prybar?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 29, 2012)

Bobo is back. To madness. Sheeeeeet.


----------



## BBYY (Mar 29, 2012)

I got this new move ive been wanting to try out + I have nt heard bones crack in awhile


----------



## Voidling (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm 6'1" and 188lbs and consider myself fat. Gained ~40 pounds last year. Gained a little more b7t lost some


----------



## Voidling (Mar 29, 2012)

How long does it take seeds to be viable? Wondering if the seeds in the culled 4 week plant are any good. I think all the plants will have way too many seeds.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 29, 2012)

Bout 2 weeks.


----------



## Voidling (Mar 29, 2012)

Good news, thanks. Most of the seeds so far look like they should be good


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 30, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> ill fight on yur team HC , i cant pass up some skull cracking LOL
> 
> what are the rules here? weapons? clubs, blackjacks , chains>? whats the deal here? i aint been in a good rumble for months!
> 
> 6-0 / 180 lbs ? are you moonlighting as a prybar?


Can't pass up a bad ass skull crushin asshole biker like you dizz!



Bobotrank said:


> Bobo is back. To madness. Sheeeeeet.


Hey pops what's going on brother! Did ya have a nice bake out last night : ?) RIU has been a bit lame lately but maybe we can get things back on track. Finishing up my second cup of joe and got a nice bowl of C99 started. Got a half dozen Whiteberry that are a couple weeks from finishing along with 8 DOGs that come down next weekend. As soon as the lights come on this morning I have a real nice headstash plant coming down, an Ubber Kush x Chemberry I'll try and get a good pic of her before the chop. 

Talk to ya man hang tough the weekend is about here ; !)




BBYY said:


> I got this new move ive been wanting to try out + I have nt heard bones crack in awhile


I was supposed to get back into good shape this winter for my work that's coming up but work is not much of a motivater haha. A rumble in the jungle or preferably in a ring with T taping it is just what the dr ordered. Muscle has wonderful memory and as an ex gym rat I got all the weights and machines right here at home 



Voidling said:


> I'm 6'1" and 188lbs and consider myself fat. Gained ~40 pounds last year. Gained a little more b7t lost some


No I think you were just skinny before lol  Talk about a pry bar lol. My doc told me last fall that my colesteral levels had gotten pretty high so just watched what I ate and lost 10 lb of fat over the winter


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 30, 2012)

Haha. My video skills is ill.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 30, 2012)

I could ask my son but that would be fucked up haha. He's diversifying....the manager of his band got him a job a couple of months ago to videotape and edit a music video for a new band down in beantown,,,he had a blast doing it and is real good at it. And dig this, his band has 3 or 4 dates on the Warped Tour around New England this summer! Yeah I'm pretty proud pops haha and he's only 17 (looks and acts a lot older, at fifteen he was 6' 2" and could have growd a beard lmao. Blonde hair blue eyes he's a lady killer for sure. Hmm wonder who he takes after hehe)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 30, 2012)

Cool,I've always been in to music and video editing. never wanted to make a career of it though.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 30, 2012)

Warped tour is pretty kickass for a 17 yr old mang lol 


After a few pins of BHO and re reading what that moron wrote... i cant help to think : "Im training to be a cage fighter" from Napoleon Dynamite LOL

Hey you guys ever see Slammin Salmon? its a Broken Lizzard movie ( same guys as Super Troopers) The one guys a boxer who faught in some funny ass fights... like "The Dispute in Beruit" and the "Fraccus in Carracus" lmao


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 30, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> 03-29-2012, 08:39 AM #11519
> *Hemlock*
> 
> View Profile
> ...



All you little asshole pussy's better get in the gym. Really just let know where I can meet your sorry scrawny ass.
I'm gonna gouge out your fukin eyeballs you little tit.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Cool,I've always been in to music and video editing. never wanted to make a career of it though.


Yeah he's got some talent and has always been encouraged to go after his dream and I have always told him not fall into the "work your ass off all day come home dead tired for your whole life" gig. Haha cause that's what I did for over 30 yrs



Dizzle Frost said:


> Warped tour is pretty kickass for a 17 yr old mang lol
> 
> 
> After a few pins of BHO and re reading what that moron wrote... i cant help to think : "Im training to be a cage fighter" from Napoleon Dynamite LOL
> ...


Nah never seen that one but a few pins of bho sound nice...be right there lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 30, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah he's got some talent and has always been encouraged to go after his dream and I have always told him not fall into the "work your ass off all day come home dead tired for your whole life" gig. Haha cause that's what I did for over 30 yrs
> 
> 
> 
> Nah never seen that one but a few pins of bho sound nice...be right there lol


good advice. i always followed my dreams. just turnd out most were illegal. im on track now though.


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 30, 2012)

*good morning my favorite people! what the hell happened to my thread. grrrrrr. oh well.*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 30, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> All you little asshole pussy's better get in the gym. Really just let know where I can meet your sorry scrawny ass.
> I'm gonna gouge out your fukin eyeballs you little tit.


Easy Kip
[video=youtube;k3lUQ3vWB4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k3lUQ3vWB4k[/video]


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi baby how ya doing. Everyone lost a couple of months worth of data, some like you lost their journals and some like dizzle who had closed out their journals had them come back from the dead. Whether they wanted it or not lol. It's kinda like we went back in time a couple of months on riu.

Hey your just in time for some porn! Hang on a sec 

....well just bud porn I'm afraid ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 30, 2012)

Ubber Kush x Chemberry, one of my favorites.....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 30, 2012)

the kief looks liek its covered in blow lol .. looks wicked!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 30, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> the kief looks liek its covered in blow lol .. looks wicked!


I'm getting pretty low on weed, today is hash day haha but I'll make sure to keep some kief that looks just like that stuff did.

Hey remember my chick and her dealio with all the interviews lately and a couple of odd jobs (cleaning horse barns around here) she been doing. Well she just called me all excited like,,,she got the dental sales rep job lmao!!! Big money way way more than she has ever made in her life and she'll have to travel alot hehe ; !) She says to me hey you want to be a kept man?!? She is meeting them in Boston next wekend to get started. 

Finally universes can uncollide haha


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 30, 2012)

*beautiful!!!!! that is so awesome about your lady! kick ass!*


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 30, 2012)

sounds pretty good mango


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 30, 2012)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> *beautiful!!!!! that is so awesome about your lady! kick ass!*


Thanks baby she needed something and we had kind of lost hope in this one a couple of weeks ago. And now she doesn't have to work for me this summer that's a biggie haha thank the gods that be hehe



Dizzle Frost said:


> sounds pretty good mango


Christ I would tell you what her starting salary is but I'm embarrassed to it's that high. Course her track record with jobs aint the best she had better get in her zone for the next few years lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 30, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ubber Kush x Chemberry, one of my favorites.....


Holy SHIT! This thing is a beast...


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 30, 2012)

*where did the like button go?*


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 30, 2012)

The like button never came back after the hack. To bad too it was a nice way to show ones appreciation epecially for us lazy stoners lol

Hey there Bobo! Just like cof said...each generation she gets a little better. The smell is wonderful and strong not like any pot that I have smelled before kind of minty. Hey your OG crosses look to be males, I'll have to cross it with something now prolly the DOG, not really sure at this point. I'll flower them out and then pick a winner and keep the pollen.

My daughter was going to come over after school for coffee but the President is in town and she can't get to her car even though it's less the a mile from the university with all the roads they have blocked haha

....haha kool friggen beans!!.....just talked to her on her cell. She was on the interstate and had Air Force One fly above her. The end of the runway is right next to the road so it was literally just a couple of hundred yards above her! She said there were cops and black vans all over the place. Guess that would be a very vulnerable position...just after take-off


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Mar 30, 2012)

*&#8203;like.........*


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey you HC suck dicks, if he didn't give you seeds you fags wouldn't be around, don't forget that HC. This is between me and HC. Come on I'm a Marine do you fags really think giving me your dimensions scare me, FUK OFF. I got big buddies to big fukin deal.
Only two people are gonna fight this fight me and Highlander.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 30, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Hey you HC suck dicks, if he didn't give you seeds you fags wouldn't be around, don't forget that HC. This is between me and HC. Come on I'm a Marine do you fags really think giving me your dimensions scare me, FUK OFF. I got big buddies to big fukin deal.
> Only two people are gonna fight this fight me and Highlander.


come on dude..... seriously. i got no beef with u.. and im not one to just jump in peoples arguments and watnot... but u came here. talked ur shit. HC responded... and u talked sum more shit (to everyone)... and that was that. HC didnt even bother responding to you.. and just continued to respond to everyone else. posted sum (amazing) bud porn... and then... along comes hemlock again... talking sum more shit..... to everyone too... just goes to show how immature u really are... your gonna come on here threatening to beat up a man in his 50s.... id be careful.. ur gonna talk shit to the wrong person someday... and telling HC and every1 else where ur gonna be at a certain time and day... is gonna come back to bite you in the ass.... yes.. we all know ur a marine. you've mentioned that many times before.. your a marine... not superman.

*and just for the sake of argument... HC being extremely generous with his seeds has nothing to do with our friendship.. we were friends long before he ever did any of that....


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 30, 2012)

I was here before seeds, Hem. That hurts.


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 30, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> I was here before seeds, Hem. That hurts.


same. i dont feel comfortable takin hand outs. i even gifted HC with the last of my floja seeds. tryin to return the favor.. im sure there are ppl that stick around jsut for the seeds.. but many of us are not.... and just like seeing HC grow these beautiful plants. he is a very passionate grower.. and very generous... you dotn find many ppl like that. (even tho technically hes an "asshole" lol. =p


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 30, 2012)

We're all assholes!


----------



## Voidling (Mar 30, 2012)

View attachment 2098827

Had to see that one coming.

All I know is you're not acting like a true Marine


@HC how many planes did she say the prez had with him? I've heard he's traveling with several c17 and several c130's. An insane amount of carrying capacity and fuel burn


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey Highlander, how goes it man! Sorry to see a bit animosity with Hem. " I'm Paul, and this is between y'all "

Anyway the word on the street is ive got 2 Fem's for 2 with the C.B x B.S B, eagerly awaiting the C4 crosses and pulled 1 male Calizhar with another to show! So were getting there, they are like twin's the two Fem's,growing nice and looking happy  i hear i better expect plenty color with those B.S.B's. 
When the other's sex and i sort them i'll get you some snap's up and keep you updated man!
Keep it rocking!

p.s that cross a few pages back looks like another bomb plant bro! The Uber x Chem mmmmmmmm Great job as alway's!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 31, 2012)

@HC how many planes did she say the prez had with him? I've heard he's traveling with several c17 and several c130's. An insane amount of carrying capacity and fuel burn[/QUOTE]



Hey voidman whats going on. 

From the vantage point she was at she had a clear view of Air Force One but being on the interstate you only see the planes landing and leaving for a few seconds as you drive under their flight path and then your gone and it's behind you, can't really stop. She didn't say whether there were other planes but I'm taking her out to lunch today, I'll ask. Pretty secure place to come into,,,he didn't fly into the airport but into the Green Mtn Boys Air National Guards right next to the airport



Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey Highlander, how goes it man! Sorry to see a bit animosity with Hem. " I'm Paul, and this is between y'all "
> 
> Anyway the word on the street is ive got 2 Fem's for 2 with the C.B x B.S B, eagerly awaiting the C4 crosses and pulled 1 male Calizhar with another to show! So were getting there, they are like twin's the two Fem's,growing nice and looking happy  i hear i better expect plenty color with those B.S.B's.
> When the other's sex and i sort them i'll get you some snap's up and keep you updated man!
> ...


Hey Cinders! 

Yeah that plant was from cof and she smokes as good as she looks! Got a couple of fourth gen clones of it going. Kool beans about the the 2 female bsbxcb. Should be some good sheet haha the mother was the Sour Bubble pheno, not the crap ass purple BR pheno lol. Hope your BMF turn out to be girls too man! And the other Caliband too!!

Keep it rockin yourself brother!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 31, 2012)

Little bit of Saturday morning pr0n...

Breakfast of champions


Black Sour Bubble


Budroom


Bam Bam


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 31, 2012)

Cute Kitty, nice hash. I just got another puppy. I know you have sen how much im into dogs. he is a bandogge(pitbull x Cane corso) and the black one is a pit bull. BAndogs are bred to work and for protection and he's only a pup so i cant see much but he has hella drive, My pittie is from old lines recommended to me actually by someone here on riu very good "working" pitbull line which is really old righting lines tested on hogs. i been thinking of letting my bandg pup get w/ here for a pittie bx with her pittie lines and his Cane corso lines as you can see the mastiff size has kicked in the bandogge is two weeks younger . id send u a pup free of charge. you cant really see it but the bandogge pup is missing a piece of his ear. so we will be gettig them cropped.! View attachment 2099250


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 31, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> come on dude..... seriously. i got no beef with u.. and im not one to just jump in peoples arguments and watnot... but u came here. talked ur shit. HC responded... and u talked sum more shit (to everyone)... and that was that. HC didnt even bother responding to you.. and just continued to respond to everyone else. posted sum (amazing) bud porn... and then... along comes hemlock again... talking sum more shit..... to everyone too... just goes to show how immature u really are... your gonna come on here threatening to beat up a man in his 50s.... id be careful.. ur gonna talk shit to the wrong person someday... and telling HC and every1 else where ur gonna be at a certain time and day... is gonna come back to bite you in the ass.... yes.. we all know ur a marine. you've mentioned that many times before.. your a marine... not superman.
> 
> *and just for the sake of argument... HC being extremely generous with his seeds has nothing to do with our friendship.. we were friends long before he ever did any of that....



Oh did HC not tell you he came to my J and let me know to come to his J.... Oh another HC lie to get attention.


----------



## RobbieP (Mar 31, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Oh did HC not tell you he came to my J and let me know to come to his J.... Oh another HC lie to get attention.


FFS Hem , me n you never had any run ins or issues but cant you just leave it ? this is a internet forum for cannabis not a he said she said kids playground ... 
I couldnt give a fuck if highlander wants to send me seeds or not , ill quite happily still talk to the him and be on his thread , hell i for one dont expect his seeds for free and ill always send him some of mine back (as i and many others already do ! ) 
You and Highlander had words , they got said in my opinion thats END OF ... now whats the point in all the my dads bigger than yours im gonna beat you up shit ... its all just fucking pointless ... just agree to disagree , theres enough drama in the real world for christs sake .... 

i aint got any more to say on the subject but i felt i had to say something .

Peace to all bro


----------



## chb444220 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Oh did HC not tell you he came to my J and let me know to come to his J.... Oh another HC lie to get attention.


noty another HC lie. i went on ur thread and saw him saying to take it from Dons thread to over here. but i am talking about the last few responses.. youve rambled on about being a marine.. and how ur gonna be up a 50 yr old man. etc... but wat i am saying is that ur last 2 rants on this thread have gone un-answered... hes just igored it and continues to talk to every1 else.. its quite obvious who the bigger/more mature person is.. theres no question about that. HC and Don finally had sum nice words back and forth.. and moved on from the argument from however long ago... and wen he stops by DOns thread... he see's you still talking shit. after however many months.. i think any1 would be pretty upset to see that u are still talking shit about sumthing that happened months ago.. he must have really got to you huh? regardless... ur threats and shit talking are being overlooked and ignored.. soo maybe its time to finally get over it.. then.. come June.. if ur still upset with him and about the things he said.. then say sumthing... but until then.. can we just share sum bud porn and talk about our passion for growing?

**HC those flojas look great as always man. =D glad they have found a place in ur garden!! i jsut chopped the other BSB. the purple dog still has a lil more time left. but is looking better and better each week! =D ill throw sum pics up 4 ya


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 31, 2012)

How're those BSBs? Fook HC, looking great in the cave this morn


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Mar 31, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> Hey you HC suck dicks, if he didn't give you seeds you fags wouldn't be around, don't forget that HC. This is between me and HC. Come on I'm a Marine do you fags really think giving me your dimensions scare me, FUK OFF. I got big buddies to big fukin deal.
> Only two people are gonna fight this fight me and Highlander.


 I dont know any Marine who is as whiney and bitchy as you are.... if you are a Marine im gueesing your soem P.O.G. pussy or possibly a chaplains assistant. Are you on yur peroid or something? you come here with yur vagina in an uproar , then say this is between me and HC LMAO then put it in a fucking PM you lil bitch , or is it just the attention whore in you that keeps you from doing so? Asides from that your just letting us all know what a fucking whiner you are. Marine my ass, sounds like you just play alota Call of Duty .... now go change your maxi pad and shut the fuck up bitch. 

HC is my friend due to choice , and last tiem i checked faggot.... he had alot more of my strains then i do of his. But then again were not all fuckin lil girls liek you, i dotn hit women but if i ever came across you id slap the cum outa your mouth and bury a size 13 up your turd cutter and drop you off at the nearest Marine recruiteing office and put you on display like a deer. Fuckin queer.



Hemlock said:


> Oh did HC not tell you he came to my J and let me know to come to his J.... Oh another HC lie to get attention.


 How long does yur peroid last ffs?

I dotn even know you and i can tell your a weak ass motherfucker


----------



## C.Indica (Mar 31, 2012)

I consider myself a Pacific NorthWest missionary of asshole genetics.
Gettin' the word out ahead of time


Highlander, I've found that trademark SB petiole branch mutation,
I think I may have found that SB pheno I was hoping for!
It'll be a while to test it out though.

Thank you so much for the beans,
every time I go to plant a new round of seedlings for phenotyping,
I use yours, because I know they're the best I have right now.

Without them I would still be fumbling with unknown genetics..
Thanks for getting me 'up on my feet'.

Oh and I'm terrified to mail you beans, and even so,
all I could send you would be batches of unknown seeds..

Not necessarily bagseeds, but certainly unknown.


----------



## Voidling (Mar 31, 2012)

http://directorblue.blogspot.com/2012/03/climate-clowns-curiously-silent-air.html?m=1

It's estimated that it costs nearly 7grand an hour for one c17

In 2010 Obama wanted to define the c17 and now using several.

I always loved seeing them fly low over Charleston


----------



## Hemlock (Apr 1, 2012)

*I dont know any Marine who is as whiney and bitchy as you are.
Then u don't know many Marines.
BTW PUS I was Infantry 0331 Machine Gunner


*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 1, 2012)

Hemlock said:


> *I dont know any Marine who is as whiney and bitchy as you are.
> Then u don't know many Marines.
> BTW PUS I was Infantry 0331 Machine Gunner
> 
> ...


Hem chill man, there is nothing here for you nothing to prove. Nobody else either.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 1, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hem chill man, there is nothing here for you nothing to prove. Nobody else either.


agreeed. i was hopin my last post would pretty much end it. we all share the same passion... and as always.. not everybodys gonna get along. soo lets just drop it and move on man. im sure every1 agrees.. they would much rather come to the cave and see bud porn... rather than ppl sayin theyre gonna fuck this 1 up and wat not. sooo anywayz. here are sum pics.. my BSB #2 and Purple DOG. both compliments of the HC Line



BSB #2

View attachment 2100912View attachment 2100913View attachment 2100914View attachment 2100915View attachment 2100916



Purple DOG


View attachment 2100920View attachment 2100921View attachment 2100922View attachment 2100924View attachment 2100925View attachment 2100926
​


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh shit chris I fuking laughed out loud when I saw the purple dog,,,she turned into a beast! And about as purple as you can get man that's even more than barney purple lol. Your BSB looks like my SB pheno cut, did you clone it? I know you run most of your plants from seed but they usually are better ie more weight, not quite as long flowering and even better potency sometimes after they are run through a couple of generations.

Speaking of seeds I was just about to post a pic of the newest strain soon to be in the cave. Nice pics bro thanks!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2012)

AK47 x C99 compliments of BBYY.....



BC x Lush compliments of T...


A few of the veggers....


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice pics chris and highlander , looking good 

any pics of the starbursts yet mate ?


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 1, 2012)

heyy guess what... i was breakin up sum of the BSB #1... the very frosty/candy smelling pheno... (most potent out of my stash by far) and found a seed! =D whoop whoop. guessing theres a few more hiding in there... i wonder if theyre from the BSB? or if it came from the K-13? i kinda wanna grow it and try it out. gotta wait till i have more room etc.

also. gettin my blue dream/cheese/MOD (mother of destruction) clones 2day. =D cant wait!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 1, 2012)

Looking very kushy. Im lovin the leaves. and i can see some def. lush influence.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 1, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lush Phenos
> here are some of the pheno's i had hc.
> 
> 
> ...




Pheno #5 was the best Fruity one and had some hard ass buds. Leaned Wayy BC, and pheno four was all out stinky and had Monster medium hardness buds and some sexy color(no purp or nothing) just pretty buds


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 1, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hem chill man, there is nothing here for you nothing to prove. Nobody else either.


Let him keep proving what an idiot he is lol , its pretty amusing

lil Sally the POG Marine Wannabe


----------



## Voidling (Apr 1, 2012)

I can't believe he said marines are whiny bitches


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 1, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I can't believe he said marines are whiny bitches


cuz hes not a Marine lol he just likes to play one on the intraweb

wannabes are funny ass people


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2012)

How bout we not ruin my thread anymore. 

Been out and about this afternoon, home watering a bunch of plants and getting baked on some very fine hash....the first run I stirred for about 3 min and the second run about 5 with a wooden spoon. Taste like lighter fluid.

Thanks for the pics T that will make it much easier identifying phenotypes. Looking forward to sampling the finished product, still kicking myself in the ass for loosing my other Lush cut. 

Yo BBYY I made my end of march deadline haha, the seeds went into water yesterday : !) Dizzle you start yours?

What's going on robbie been a couple of weeks. I swung by Pukkas thread today and asked him to send out the envelope with your name on it tomorrow. Just waiting on the starburst to get a little bigger before pics, they started from seed and just upcanned them recently. Catch up with you sometime 

Damn son this morning,,,,,,,,,,,I get a text from him saying hey guess whos going to be a grandpa??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> cuz hes not a Marine lol he just likes to play one on the intraweb
> 
> wannabes are funny ass people


Puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>I could top it off with some Ubberchemberry ifin you want.

What's happenin mango!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 1, 2012)

Nah i didnt start em up yet! what were we gonna do again? i forgot ffs LOL 

im ready to plant shit tho , clearing out my veg box this weekemd coming. Mango you should see the BSB (SB pheno) , it looks nothing like the BSB , it just looks liek SB cut! Smells so strong to, deff hard sour smell. 3 more weeks and it comes down for enjoyment lol

Yur gonna be a Grandad? Congrats fucker! will you be passing out cigars? i know yur cigars a speacial LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah the BSB got a bit of a bad rap with some br phenos being grown out early on. It's a fun one to grow, looks a little like strawberrys on a pot plant lol Oh and it really blows up in the last couple of weeks especially with any sort of bud booster.

You stoner it was the AK47 x C99 we were all going to run at the same time. That will be a fun one to name...some sort of crazy cinderella terrorist haha


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 ok yeah ill pop those then lol .... my brain has taken far too much damage for the avg bear to handle, im lucky i can still remember my name most days haha


Yeah the BR phenos are a lil less disireable , but when you get into one of those SB phenos its fuckin amazing! This thing is full of resin! I forgot how finicy they were to, but the SB pheno seems a lil more bullet proof as well. There getting fed Hydroplex, so they will blow up for sure, this shits like steroids haha


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 1, 2012)

shooting cindy.. lol. or cindy the shooter. hahaha. i sure you guys will come up with suthing interesting.


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Highlander , thats cool . where did you see id not got those beans off pukka yet , i didnt think id mentioned it ... maybe i did lmao .. i cant remember 90% of the stuff i do lol .
Im getting pretty fed up of riu at minute mate , dont think ill be around much longer if im honest... shoot me a pm with ya email addy mate , i got some stuff i wanna talk to you about but your inbox is always full on here and i dont wanna post it on the thread  

Congrats on entering grandfatherhood lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2012)

Keep them coming!

Damn running out of water. I go through 9 gal a day easy but they only sit for at the most 24 hrs usually. I need to get more jugs so that they can sit out longer and also so I don't run out. Guess the pack DOGs will get flushed tomorrow. Got 8 coming down at the end of the week!

The Assassin Princess?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2012)

That's really funny robbie because somewhere in the back of my mind I remember seeing that somewhere in the last couple of days, just can't remember where off the top of my hat lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 1, 2012)

id call it "Princess Romanov"


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2012)

Haha that's good!

Looks like Joey Weed beat ya to it BBYY. Let's see if we can find some fire in these genes and give Joey a run for his money. I dropped 20, they are going into paper towels right now after 24 hrs soaking

.....typed this out quite a while ago then forgot to hit the post button. Sitting down with a bong of Ubberkushchemberry, this stuff is awesome and taste great even before jarred. It's in a paper bag right now


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey Dizzhole nice avy. I had about 24 bikers all wearing their colors go by my house today,,,rare sight in these parts. It's cold low 40s and they were heading for the mountain a lot colder up there lol.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 1, 2012)

ahhh... that BSB is niiiiiiceeee. =) havin myself a great night with sum BSB. this stuff's great! im really curious wat the seeds are from. either K-13 x BSB or just BSB x BSB. ill run them one day. =D


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 1, 2012)

What's good HC? Just swinging in from a chaotic day. I thought Sundays were supposed to be mellow? NNNOT! Hope yer havin' a good one. It sure sounds stoney  

Oh, and we find out the sex in a couple of weeks  

btw, Diz, you are fucking funny. Always a smile on my face from your posts. Classic.

k. good vibes.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 1, 2012)

As long as theirs no snow or ice its ok to ride a bbike lol ... just dress warm haha

i forgot Joey did that cross to, BUT he didnt use the Cherry pheno AK, BBYY did


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 1, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> What's good HC? Just swinging in from a chaotic day. I thought Sundays were supposed to be mellow? NNNOT! Hope yer havin' a good one. It sure sounds stoney
> 
> Oh, and we find out the sex in a couple of weeks
> 
> ...


hha we posted the same time asshole lol Whats good Boboman?

fuck shitty Sundays! fuck them in the eye socket!


----------



## C.Indica (Apr 1, 2012)

Haha when yousaid AK47xC99 I had no intent to throw out na mes,
but they just showed up in my stoned ramblings.

"Cinderella Death Punch"
"Princess Leia"


I wantedto show you my BSBxCB seedlings..
I'm aiming for a SB cut, with hopefully some other nice CB traits on potency andsuch.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 1, 2012)

Was that April fools joke or serious hc?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 1, 2012)

hose are some kewl names C. 

i been readin a lil about Joeys version and it sounds pretty good


LMAO i forgot it was April fools day, never thought of that Voiling haha, good call


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 1, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> How bout we not ruin my thread anymore.
> 
> Been out and about this afternoon, home watering a bunch of plants and getting baked on some very fine hash....the first run I stirred for about 3 min and the second run about 5 with a wooden spoon. Taste like lighter fluid.
> 
> ...


 I just got some cleaning to do in the vegger than ima pop those to, so were all in the same frame there Grandpa LOL


----------



## BBYY (Apr 1, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha that's good!
> 
> Looks like Joey Weed beat ya to it BBYY. Let's see if we can find some fire in these genes and give Joey a run for his money. I dropped 20, they are going into paper towels right now after 24 hrs soaking
> 
> .....typed this out quite a while ago then forgot to hit the post button. Sitting down with a bong of Ubberkushchemberry, this stuff is awesome and taste great even before jarred. It's in a paper bag right now


Yea Dizzholio just linked me to a grow report someone did on Joey Weeds ak x 99. Crazy how much of a resemblance his report is to my expectations.

I am sure it will deff compare or even be better than joey's.

I took down my fast Nevilles thing at exactly 9 weeks ..Here is a few shots of the biggest cola...I'll hve to take some pics of the whole yield..Its pretty impressive Imo



Cut the mango down too with the nevilles....Here is a few of them also... I am taking another mango down soon with the g13's.

Been having a few bud rot problems..The buds are getting so dense and with all the rain here the humidity has been wild...Gotta sort that shit out ASAP!


----------



## Voidling (Apr 1, 2012)

It'll be better, it'll gouge his version's eyes out. Ha. Be positive.

Great thing about being a lightweight 4 week romulan still fucks you up


----------



## BBYY (Apr 1, 2012)

Voidling said:


> It'll be better, it'll gouge his version's eyes out. Ha. Be positive.
> 
> Great thing about being a lightweight 4 week romulan still fucks you up


Its weird..Once you make seeds man and give em to people..Your kinda nervous cause you dont want people to think bad of you or your gear...Thats just how I am too bad most breeders dont feel that way.Most em just throw out shit

Its even abit more nervous especially if they are fresh seeds or a new cross that I havent grown yet.

but mine are doing really good. Really starting to grow now. Got em into bigger pots yesterday. So hopefully mid april I can start with sexing and plant some HC gear.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 1, 2012)

I understand. Tomorrow I plan to top your c99xhaze.

That romulan was delayed. Took several big hits and decided it was a dud. Like 5 minutes later, started getting twitches, couple minutes later I was blasted. Ha


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 2, 2012)

i always get jittery when someone grows my gear to, even tho i know its good i still get that way jus hoing the grower has no probs or thinks its shitty lol


Voidling, thats funny lol. Sometimes strains take 5-10 mins to kick in, so you think its shitty at first then your mashed like potatoes LOL the C99 is like that, you dotn get the full monty till about 15 mins in...the BMF is also liek that , you feel it at first but it does mega damage minutes later to your face haha


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 2, 2012)

BBYY said:


> Yea Dizzholio just linked me to a grow report someone did on Joey Weeds ak x 99. Crazy how much of a resemblance his report is to my expectations.
> 
> I am sure it will deff compare or even be better than joey's.
> 
> ...


those are insane lookin mang! i kind wanna grom my Nevilles now  awesoem harvest bro!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2012)

I'll say those are insane looking! Nice mon morning bud pr0n you grow some nice plants BB. The couple of grow reports that I read of Joeys version of the ak47 x c99 were real good, suprise suprise right lol, I dropped 20 seeds so should have plenty of females to choose from. Never smoked any AK47 before but it was pretty much at the top of the list of strains that I wanted to try. I think it's one of chris' favorites too.

Hey Indie your plants look great! I'l keep my fingers crossed for females : !)

Got some names picked out Bobo ; ?) Good timing with the new move under your belt and sweet that you can grow somewhere other than your house. How's your honey doing,,,you pulling double duty with work yet : ?)

Yo Voidman, remember this past winter when I said you would be smoking your own by April? Nice job man! And good catch on yesterdays date lol!

Yeah I think my heart skipped a beat or two when I got that text from my son,,,,,,,,,,,until I realized what day it was haha. Funny too, I was over at my folks house yesterday and I told them what the text said and then paused haha got them all too


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey T gotta run but while I'm thinking of it thanks man that was a generous offer of one of your pups...my girlfriend couldn't believe it haha. Thanks but I have a house full of cats and my dog Shep. 

Talk to you soon, off to work.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 2, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I'll say those are insane looking! Nice mon morning bud pr0n you grow some nice plants BB. The couple of grow reports that I read of Joeys version of the ak47 x c99 were real good, suprise suprise right lol, I dropped 20 seeds so should have plenty of females to choose from. Never smoked any AK47 before but it was pretty much at the top of the list of strains that I wanted to try. I think it's one of chris' favorites too.
> 
> Hey Indie your plants look great! I'l keep my fingers crossed for females : !)
> 
> ...


I have been busy, indeed. Maybe triple duty... but that's not too bad. The shitty thing is, my buddy called me the other day and is pussing out on growing. I'm pretty irritated by it. I guess the company he works for owns the building he lives in, so he's very paranoid about the repercussions if he got caught. Thing is, the spot he has is perfect. So now I'm back to the drawing boards, sitting on 10 clones. Good thing I held myself back from cracking any beans. Fuk.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 2, 2012)

and i'm starting back up.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey T how are those pups bred? Presa X Pit? i cant remeber now and i cant find it lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> I have been busy, indeed. Maybe triple duty... but that's not too bad. The shitty thing is, my buddy called me the other day and is pussing out on growing. I'm pretty irritated by it. I guess the company he works for owns the building he lives in, so he's very paranoid about the repercussions if he got caught. Thing is, the spot he has is perfect. So now I'm back to the drawing boards, sitting on 10 clones. Good thing I held myself back from cracking any beans. Fuk.


Yeah that's a buzz kill for sure I know you were real stoked. Tough one man good luck with a garden somewhere.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> and i'm starting back up.


That's kool beans! New set-up? But you haven't moved yet have you.....what's on the menu?

I'm just getting home from work, first job since the end of last summer. Actually got home and watered 9 Grape Apollos and a few others, now got my feet up and catching my breath. Doing great but a little too stoned to type haha, and I'm not done toking yet. Ubberkushchemberry x hash lol lordy fucking lordy.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 2, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Hey T how are those pups bred? Presa X Pit? i cant remeber now and i cant find it lol


No this one is cane corso x pit. N he's a bully(not the breed) but he knows his size is an advantage.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 2, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah that's a buzz kill for sure I know you were real stoked. Tough one man good luck with a garden somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats wassup HC, good news for everbody.


----------



## BBYY (Apr 2, 2012)

WHAT! Them dogs must be beau


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> No this one is cane corso x pit. N he's a bully(not the breed) but he knows his size is an advantage.


tiful! Have you seen my staffy yet?


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 2, 2012)

hey all this is my bsbXcb at day 18 on the right in both pics. thought id share.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> No this one is cane corso x pit. N he's a bully(not the breed) but he knows his size is an advantage.


ahh thats right lol i thought it was presa in my stoner mind. Sound slike a good cross tho. Yur pit looks like its from Eli blood ? Nice lookin lil bulldog. Man i miss mine alot, you dont have a dog unles you have a pitbulldog! If i had the room id buy a pup off you in a second, i always wanted a bandogge. Is it loyal like a bulldog?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 3, 2012)

Fuck fuck fuck fucking pinched nerve in my neck. Couldn't sleep can barely fucking move. Fuck me this sucks


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 3, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Fuck fuck fuck fucking pinched nerve in my neck. Couldn't sleep can barely fucking move. Fuck me this sucks


awwww damnnnn mannn. that fuckin blowsssssssssss!! im hopin its better now. guessin that u wrote this.. went to the dungeon and toked up on a bowl or 2.. and passed out... or maybe that was me? lol. either way. good luck. lol. never got to say congrats on bein a grandpa! does that make ya feel old?? lol. feel weird syain it 2 ya. i kno ur in ur 50s. but u seem so much younger. =p im really liking this BSB man. one of my new favs for sure!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 3, 2012)

damn HC my mom has the same problem, sucksYou gon be able to work ?


----------



## Voidling (Apr 3, 2012)

Damn that sucks. Chiropractor helped me with some of that kind of stuff.

I love my blue heeler except for her attacking other dogs.

I got this pit and read up on them and got worried about the law. I really need someone local with a good socialized dog to train hi to play nice with others


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 3, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Fuck fuck fuck fucking pinched nerve in my neck. Couldn't sleep can barely fucking move. Fuck me this sucks


Shit brotha... that fuckin sucks. I got one to that acts up once in a while.... looking up at cielings for 9h a day did a number on mine, im guessing your in the same boat? Nothin you can really do either except get stoned to the bone and try to relax.....fuckin blows when you got jobs lined up tho. Hope all is well broholio



Voidling said:


> Damn that sucks. Chiropractor helped me with some of that kind of stuff.
> 
> I love my blue heeler except for her attacking other dogs.
> 
> I got this pit and read up on them and got worried about the law. I really need someone local with a good socialized dog to train hi to play nice with others


 Sometimes pitbulldogs never get rid of the fight instinct, especially if their game bred for "sporting". The pet grade dogs are usualy a lil better and more social. I had one pitbulldog that i couldnt really bring around anythign with fur or he would destroy it, cats, dogs, rabbits, 120# Rottwiler that jumped the fence in my back yard and got destroyed lol. Good thing is most game bred dogs have no man agression so there usualy good with people. 

Try finding other pitbul owners or get him to hang out with another dog that is social but Alpha so it can teach him his place. Bulldogs are smart and alwasy want to please thier owners, so i think he will do good in a positive environment. Just make sure whoever your gonna do this with has experience in dogs or you could be making an expensive trip to the vet or worse. As far as the law goes they can all suck my hairy dick! These are simply one of the finest dog breeds to be had!


----------



## Voidling (Apr 3, 2012)

My neighbor has a pit. Damn dog bit me through a chain link fence.

My pit was brought up with another dog and they played rough but not aggressive. Issue is he hasn't been socialized in like 5 months now except for the blue heeler attacking him.

Just don't know anyone around here unfortunately.

As for law, they want to go after the pit even if it got attacked first.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 3, 2012)

Man the laws are pretty lame as far as Pitbulls go. I hate the BSL and PETA and all the other fuckin joke organizations that hate Pitbulldogs.

Only other thing you can do is take it to a dog park with a leash, or Petsmart. Just get it around other dogs and make sure he knows its not fight night at the apollo, correct him as many times as you need to when he gets a lil weerd. Positive re enforcement works well with , but a swift kick in the ass dotn hurt either lol (last resort)


----------



## Voidling (Apr 3, 2012)

Riu now has an android app. I'd love to try it but can't purchase anything through market


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 3, 2012)

Lol, voidling. i have dog 4 sale now. he's 1 on the 14th http://charlotte.craigslist.org/pet/2937193369.html


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 

Yeah pinched nerves suck and your right on the money dizzhole,,,couldn't have nailed it any better cepten I worked 8 hrs at it not 9. Damn 12' ceilings. 

Yep bruce you pretty muched nailed it too, cept after the bowl or two I stayed up and finally my neck loosened up enough to head out. Ibu's helped. Yeah that was quite the text from my son wasn't it haha,,,,,next April fools day you should do it to your folks. Give them a heart attack too lol. You must have missed the post where I mention that he got me. Wasn't in any hurry to tell anyone here, thought I would get as many of you as I could. Voidman figured it out 

Ahhhhh coffee and bongo o hasho for the ashhole


----------



## Voidling (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah I had that same issue when I was painting the other month, everything was over head. sucked.

He's adorable T. Mine is all white. Got my hands overfilled as it is. Hope you find him a great home


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 3, 2012)

He'll find a home. i havn't even got him from the owner yet. her mom has cancer and wanted to keep him first, now she doesnt. so i am selling him again.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 3, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> Yeah pinched nerves suck and your right on the money dizzhole,,,couldn't have nailed it any better cepten I worked 8 hrs at it not 9. Damn 12' ceilings.
> 
> ...


Thats what we get for making sure people have nice houses to live in lol ... FUCK 12' cieling to! We did this giant house with 12' ceilings and cove cielings and a sunken dininroom with cathedral ceilings WTF! job took forever and caused me alot a pain lol Why do people need all these fuckin special ceilings? rich assholes!


----------



## Voidling (Apr 3, 2012)

I love special ceilings, unfortunately my house requires the beams for structure and can't play with the ceilings  Plan to do a barrel ceiling in the hallway though


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 4, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I love special ceilings, unfortunately my house requires the beams for structure and can't play with the ceilings  Plan to do a barrel ceiling in the hallway though


 i like the open cieling and beams , i liek looking at structure . Some of those cielings do look real nice tho.... i wish i had pix of that house i was talkign about, every bedroom had a cove

dream house is a open cieling log house like this


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

Yo hc thought id pip my head in the cave see wots happenin bru 
i see we got alot of dogs in here !! Shit this is my new favourite journal all bull breeds are my type of dog had em in fam since a little lad and could nt live without tbh ive 2xstaffs atm a solid blue and a champaine both bitches they are good with peeps but hate each other haha had to split house in 2 to keep em both gettin rid was neva an option id rather lose me arms than them !!
Wot u got goin in the garden ? !!


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 4, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Riu now has an android app. I'd love to try it but can't purchase anything through market


FINALLYYYYYYY!!! ive been waitin for hem to make an app!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 4, 2012)

About to start potting some dirt in a minute.. lights on at 10 am so probably then. Going organic this go round.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> About to start potting some dirt in a minute.. lights on at 10 am so probably then. Going organic this go round.


Wot u gonna b pottin bro? !!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 4, 2012)

Kush's.. I've been spoiled. 

And about bulldogs. Same with me . i love my bulldogs. But i am a Pit man, but like i said this cane corso x pit is like a prodigy. we'll be training soon.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah mate ive a friend that breed cane cora's they are beasts of dogs but ya cant beat a pit or staff imo they av a brill temprament with kids if brought up properly i would nt wanna try keep any other breed tbh im not into crosses id rather a full blooded staff or pit but each to there own ay!! Wot kush is it tryna ? Neva grown a kush but heard all the hype tbh ive only eva grew exo untill this round but i av a slh and psychosis in the garden now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 4, 2012)

tHIS IS THE OPNLY CROSS IVE OWNED. hERE pIT X cANE = bANDOGGE. lol @ caps 

My bad.. He is actually my wife but i will end caring for him. My pit is a female .


----------



## Voidling (Apr 4, 2012)

I love cabins too. Doesn't seem like much insulation though.

I always wanted a bull terrier like spudz or the new target dog. Old English bulldogs and other short nose breeds I feel bad for, and don't think they should be in Texas heat.

I have the same issue having to keep the dogs always apart. It really sucks.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 4, 2012)

i agree about the heat for brachycephalic dogs. lol however u spell it. I got a pipe custom blown for me. i chose the colors n the style.


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> tHIS IS THE OPNLY CROSS IVE OWNED. hERE pIT X cANE = bANDOGGE. lol @ caps
> 
> My bad.. He is actually my wife but i will end caring for him. My pit is a female .


Yo bro it should make a good guard dog or somethin along those line my dogs are like guards tbf 1 is always by front door and the other is always stuck by my shed keepin eye on my girls lol so they are a good tool to av round the place lol!! My blue was brought as a christmas prezzie for the misses and tbh she adores her more so than myself haha


----------



## Voidling (Apr 4, 2012)

Love the colors T


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I love cabins too. Doesn't seem like much insulation though.
> 
> I always wanted a bull terrier like spudz or the new target dog. Old English bulldogs and other short nose breeds I feel bad for, and don't think they should be in Texas heat.
> 
> I have the same issue having to keep the dogs always apart. It really sucks.


yeah v trust me a pain indeed but they would deffo kill each other the way they go on i had to cut a holiday short because the neighbour was lookin after them and accidently let them at each other lets but it this way they tried splittin em for over 45 minutes and in the end they loosed each other from pure tiredness they both were not a pretty sight wen i landed back home luckily there was no broken bones so no vet bill but the blue had a nasty slash from a bite to the ear and the other had bruising from bite wounds to the legs there was nt a place there was nt blood at my gaff i found bite wounds all over em for the next few days just glad they both was fine and there was nt any harm done to neighbour tbh it shook her and my brother inlaw up tho as they tried invein to seperate but they were to strong to stop !!
So it was either cut house and garden in2 or get rid but i could nt haha


----------



## Voidling (Apr 4, 2012)

My heeler attacked my pit twice. The second time the pit fought back. Ripped up the heelers chest. Got both my arms torn up from breaking it up. Couldn't use my arms for 3 days


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 4, 2012)

cheddar1985 said:


> Yo bro it should make a good guard dog or somethin along those line my dogs are like guards tbf 1 is always by front door and the other is always stuck by my shed keepin eye on my girls lol so they are a good tool to av round the place lol!! My blue was brought as a christmas prezzie for the misses and tbh she adores her more so than myself haha


That is his job. Or will be. I train protection dogs but he will be a guard.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 4, 2012)

HC u been GHOST all day. Hope that means your makin money! have a good one.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 4, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i agree about the heat for brachycephalic dogs. lol however u spell it. I got a pipe custom blown for me. i chose the colors n the style.


 thats a tight piece T , colors look real good to


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 4, 2012)

thx diz. I had him shorten it to 10" the original design was 16".


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 4, 2012)

Good one!, yeah that woulda been a lil too long i think to. Thats a perfect pipe for killing hash in


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 4, 2012)

I wouldn't know. ive only had iso hash. But i figured it would make smoking a little more comfortable. I quit cigs so 'm trying to quit smoking blunts. And its page 666 for 20 post per page.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey chedder what's going on. Yeah this journal has gone to the dogs lol, ya came along at just the right time. I been slacking in the pic dept but oh well. What growing in the garden is a long ass list haha but I'll touch on a few. Coming down starting tonight and then after work tomorow are 8 DOGs. Next crop that is coming down is from the Anne Frank closet...6 whiteberrys they come down next weekend,,,real quick finisher, hard buds, very frosty and sweet smelling like vanilla frosting. And the following weekend (hey back to back to back harvests) are 7 P10 and a Lemon Qleaner that will be ready to harvest. Might be four harvests in a row because week after there are 9 Grape Apollo (maiden run) that will be ready! That's most of the strains I have in flower right now oh yeah some C99 clones that are done and ready to come down and a Blueberry at a couple weeks. Shitload of other strains in veg too. 

Lots of weed in the pipeline bro, keeping it mean green and dank lol talk to you!

Funny guy bruce lmao! Voidling said android not hemorrhoid ; !)

New garden T! Is this all from clone and what's today week 1 of veg or ,,,,,,

Nice piece of glass too man, I like that style! Yeah I been working today making tons of money haha to pay tons of bills so it's pretty much a wash. Neck was alot better than yesterday. Finishing this job tomorrow and then nothing scheduled for the next two weeks. That's ok with me hehe.

So that's what happened to your arms huh Voidman? I remember that and I remember it sounding pretty bad but you didn't go into details (prolly couldn't type lol) so I didn't ask. I'll have to get over to your thread and see how things are going haven't been there for a little bit, you smoking your own now? I know you had some early rom, be interested to hear what you think when you try some thats done and been cured.

What's going on Dizzle : ?) My chick leaves for Boston tomorrow to meet the general manager of the corporation and all that fun stuff. She will be the sole sales rep for this state. All of those fucking time that I scraped together the last of my dough to feed us is about to pay off lol

Talk to ya!

.....time for some hash loud music and moooooore fuking coffeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## cheddar1985 (Apr 4, 2012)

Alot of nice fruity strains there pal im likin the roll u got goin on!! tryin to do the same also but its gettin quite messy ive mixed up clones and everythin haha ow well its all gettin sold so its na bother haha


----------



## Voidling (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah I shoved my arms in their jaws to break them apart. Not smart. But its all I could do, wasn't going to let her die even if it was her own dumb fault.

I've only got the early rom right now. Couple hits blasts me far far away. I'm on week 6 of 12/12 I think, maybe week 6 flower, I'll have to count. Sadly I burned the top colas. I've got some cuttings I'm trying to root of the rom and bb. Got an led light ordered I'm waiting on.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey Hc, all the info is in my new thread. In my sig.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 4, 2012)

HC, my buddy grew balls! Never thought I'd be psyched about that in terms of MJ growing, but I am. And the grow is back on again.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 4, 2012)

Better be sure he's not gonna wig out half way through the grow before investing time, money, effort into it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

true indeeed. Guy's you are all welcome to my thread. it's in my sig.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 5, 2012)

heyyyyy HC. i chopped about 3/4 of the purple dog down. =) thought id throw a few pics up of sum buds. ill have to take sum pics of them 2day or 2morrow. since theyve been fryin for a ffew days now. theyre not as dark as the caliband... bcuz theres so much frost on it... its lighter. smells pretty good. buds are tight as hell. i didnt wanna grow any more purple strains.... but i think i might keep this around. we'll see after i smoke it. ill make sure to give a nice smoke report since i am the 1st to grow this. heres a few pics for ya



*Purple Dog


*




hope ya dont mind. got a lil carried away with the pics. lol. but i kno u said the thread was lacking pics. sooooooo hopefully this helps. =D this stuff is soooooooooo sticky!! my fingers were COVERED in resin.​


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 5, 2012)

Lookin good chb! hope she leans to the dogs 4 ya.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin good chb! hope she leans to the dogs 4 ya.


thanks man.. she has a diesel smell to her. but i think thats all as far as dog traits. we'll have to see how the smoke is. =D got a DOG seedling goin. i will be sure to compare the purple dog to the reg dog. ill keep a small bud of the purple dog. and compare side by side. =) and smoke by smoke. lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 5, 2012)

Looking good crazytrain I hope at least one of them is a girl for ya!



Brobobuddyopal! I'm happy to hear that hope it goes smooth for you. Not sure if I have anything you want but your welcome in my seed bank anytime hehe, actually I can think of 1 or 2. I know your getting a nice selection of your own seeds going that's cool. Got a couple of new grows to watch now, I'm assuming you'll start a new journal?

And then there is T's new garden! I'll be over there man good luck with it!

Bruce Lee!! Post all the pics ya want man that is some wild looking pot buddy should be an interesting smoke. Great shots too!! I'm still a little burnt on pic taking but I just snapped a shot of what I'll be doing for the next few hours,,,,,woof


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 5, 2012)

Woof......



feel free to enlarge it anyone my damn right click button is not working right now. Time to get to work, that's half of the DOG crop.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 6, 2012)

Looks good Dr. Caveman 
did you crack any AK99? i thought you said you did, im behind the fuckin times man , i still aint cleaned out my bubbler and moved it yet. im gonna soak em tonight tho


----------



## BBYY (Apr 6, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Woof......
> 
> 
> View attachment 2108975
> feel free to enlarge it anyone my damn right click button is not working right now. Time to get to work, that's half of the DOG crop.


View attachment 2108975

Yo YO YO!! Nice bud shots everyone!

My ak99's are getting ready to be transplanted and hopefully pre sexing shortly after that. Once I do that Im gonna plant some cave seeds.

I suggest everyone try and get there hands on some fast nevilles...Shit is awesome. Got over a 1/4 lb off that one plant. Some good dank too..Havent really smoked the end product but the shit I set ontop my stereo was impressive. Cant wait to get on the proper stuff! 

I am trying to reveg what I left of mine to get a few cuttings of it.. i am sure i can get a 1/2 in a scrog setup. 

well i aint got shit going on this weekend....So maybe we'll see everone in for some good chat

Have a good night and a weekend guys. Catch yall later.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 6, 2012)

Dogs look good man, reminds me i popped a few that i need to go check one.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey bro, just into drop off the first Fem's from the seed's i popped:
Here's 2 C.B x B.S.B with a DOG in the middle
http://





I got 2 fem and 1 male from 3 bean's on the b.s.b's, and got 2 of the Calizhar crosses and 2 C4's sexing up  This Pic is a more than a week old man, going to get a couple shot's done today and drop them in later mate!
Hope all's good, you playing with the cindy already! ( ak99 ? ) I like the sound of an early Nevilles. It was one of the first real haze sativa's i smoked a few year's back. I tied growing the G.H.S Nevills haze, but hermied in week 7 
So who does the early variety ? 14-16 weeks was allways a killer.

P.S love the Purple DOG chbb!!!!!

cgg


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 6, 2012)

some interesting things going on in this neck of the woods.

Never thought id see a purple dog!! lol

good shit mayne


----------



## Voidling (Apr 7, 2012)

Now I want to dye my dog purple. Ha


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 7, 2012)

lol. thanks for the compliments guys. although most of the credit goes to HC.  tried to smoke a lil yesterday. but it still needs to cure for a lil more.. it was harsh as shit! lmao. taking a while to completely finish tho.. been about 12 weeks now... the top bud still has all white hairs... middle of the plant it was i chopped in the pics.. and there still quite a few buds on the bottom too.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 8, 2012)

The DOG that I have little brother has a real heavy smoke and good expansion in the lungs. Take a rip of it ya be careful your lungs dunna pop lol!

Been real busy the last few days,,,,right after taking down that run of dogs I noticed that the leaves on the plants (Whiteberry) in the AF closet had pm on them so I pulled them all out and chopped them too. First time I have ever had that problem. Guess more air flow was needed. Fuking week early but the look and smell is off the hook! Easily one of the gooeyiest frostyiest plants in the garden. They will warrent some pic taking when the buds are dry they look pretty white from all of the trics already!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 8, 2012)

so the Whiteberry is good? Sucks you had a lil PM , but good to know they are prone to it.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 8, 2012)

Howdy Highlander, Here's one of you'r girls going for it!!!

Caseyband x B.S.B
http://


Ive got 2 Fem's from 3 of the B.S.B's, and so far 1 female from 2 Calizhar's, the other is still in veg with the C4 crosses! " Dont know how i'll fit them in if they keep on coming Fem. 

cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 8, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> so the Whiteberry is good? Sucks you had a lil PM , but good to know they are prone to it.


My fault really...I was taking the fan out at night during lights out, it was getting kinda loud.Didn't bother me but it did you know who. Should have sprung for a fan, it was a shame to throw all that gooey trim away. Frost friggen city! And right, now I know!! Haven't smoked enough to give a report from the first run so all I know is that it looks and smells good.

Speaking of smelling good, your Grape Apollo have that I'm going to kick you in the face and send ya out to space smell. Like very dank pot ; !)



Cindyguygrower said:


> Howdy Highlander, Here's one of you'r girls going for it!!!
> 
> Caseyband x B.S.B
> http://
> ...


How's it going cinders buddy! That plant has traits of both parents,,,5 leafer like the CB (the bsb has leaves any and every which way but loose lol, always retarted looking). The strong main stalk is a trait of the bsb but the CB also produces strong stalks with good vertical growth too. A diesel smell might indicate she's leaning towards CB and a sweet candy like pop it in your mouth would mean bsb dom perhaps.

About to maw down on some leftovers from the Longhorn from last night, been getting a bunch of garden chores done and stoned to the bone of the DOG lol. Talk to ya


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 8, 2012)

Aye, the 2 look the same with one a bit smaller but like twin's lol. The description of the b.s.b leaves will explain the plant i just saw on Scotia's thread. " Black Rose x B.S.B i think " Thought it had been re-vegged or ?
I'm plogging away with street swag atm, but got a handfull round at a mate's from DOG, Liver's, Qrazy Quake, Bubble Cheese drying, and an Exodus and S.L.H ( las pheno ) flushing, with me own tent ranging from 6 weeks to they cave creation's. 
Should be good for green for wee while


----------



## C.Indica (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm loving the vigor of your genetics Highlander..

Whenever I get around to another round of seed planting,
I've decided to hunt through your CaliBand crosses for a Cali-O dominant pheno.

I'm craving some citrus, and with th e caseyband maybe it'll even be purple.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 8, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Aye, the 2 look the same with one a bit smaller but like twin's lol. The description of the b.s.b leaves will explain the plant i just saw on Scotia's thread. " Black Rose x B.S.B i think " Thought it had been re-vegged or ?
> I'm plogging away with street swag atm, but got a handfull round at a mate's from DOG, Liver's, Qrazy Quake, Bubble Cheese drying, and an Exodus and S.L.H ( las pheno ) flushing, with me own tent ranging from 6 weeks to they cave creation's.
> Should be good for green for wee while


Haha I would say so! Should be mean n green for quite a wee bit ; !)



C.Indica said:


> I'm loving the vigor of your genetics Highlander..
> 
> Whenever I get around to another round of seed planting,
> I've decided to hunt through your CaliBand crosses for a Cali-O dominant pheno.
> ...


Good luck man the Caliband all seemed to have the mothers (Calizhar) smell and she was the Cali-O dom out of that group. Nine weeks from seed, 4 phenos 2 purple 2 green. One of the purps is superior to the other purple and the lower yeilding green pheno is the better of the two green ones


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 9, 2012)

Just a couple BOOM Mutha Fucca's ( c.b x c4 ) to sex-up, and you caould call my tent a Cave lol.
Got to agree with c.indica on the vigor of you'r gear man! And ive had great luck finding the Fem's. The Plant's look real healthy and lush, which one would you recommend using when a male come's along ? I was thinking the b.s.b cross for the color, but if i get a good looking C4 that'll go to the clone's 

Have a good Holiday Mon.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 9, 2012)

daaaamn that purple dog looks good. looks like a rasberry. its red.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2012)

Grape Apollo @ almost 4 wks....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice green and bushy as always !


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks T  

Right click button has about shit the bed lol canna enlarge nothing. Oh wel haha. Was just about to swing over to your thread man, place is hoppin : !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 9, 2012)

Damn, are u usin a laptop? if i get my new keyboard soon i'll send my wireless to ya, free of course.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Damn, are u usin a laptop? if i get my new keyboard soon i'll send my wireless to ya, free of course.


Haha sweetness. 

Finally picked up a new router yesterday, have not been wireless for a few months.

Rainy gloomy day. Kind of like it lol. Snow in the forcast for tomorrow night


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 9, 2012)

lol @ snow...None of that round here. i saw none this year.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 9, 2012)

Hey hey HC, just swinging through to say high. Hope all is well in your camp. Been a busy bee over here. . . you know the drill, lol. 

So I'm actually starting to veg these little clones out. . . they were set back for a couple days, but are showing signs of life now. Oh how I love to garden 

List is: 

San Fernando Valley OG 
The Best OG
Deadhead OG
Atomic NL
Lamb's Bread
Purple Cadillac (some purple strain, I said why not)

I had a bunch of seeds lined up to crack (cleaner x CB and choco chunky monkey) but I think I need to stay in control right now, and not blow up the whole house with MJ. I'd surely fuk myself, lol.

Those grape apollos are looking MENTAL! 

Talk soon.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2012)

Ah man cool list!!! We want a journal lol!

That should be a lot of fun,,,,where are you going to find the time...Daddy? Ah the first year is the easiest ; !)

Hey check out T new thread, cool thread and I posted a pic of the OG x LLOG. Talk to ya man , rushed too like usual


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Apr 9, 2012)

*everything is smashing, as always. *


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 9, 2012)

GAs are lookin dyno-mite! 

Nice clone list there Bobo , i have no access to those cuts on this side of the world lol .... i can also pre warn you the CCMs are some stinky ass plants even in veg they got a funk to em,, kinda like real monkeys lmao , one pheno smells like an arab with B.O. , no joke! lol, its potent tho. I think you should breed the Persian Lime to that Atomic NL cut to lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks, they are getting back up to speed with a little outdoor time today. I'm rushing, too. Just checking in from a random parking lot lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 9, 2012)

Good to hear mang , mother nature is the best


----------



## Voidling (Apr 9, 2012)

I feel bad I haven't gotten to keep up with everyone lately. I'm slacking I suppose. I think it has to do with me quiting medication. Got to see the Dr tomorrow, he's gonna be mad I quit it.

Spilled two cups of water tonight. Second one got my external hard drive and camera. Decided I'd better go to bed. Too hot to sleep unfortunately. I'd be cooler outside.

My right click is going out too. Makes it hard to game well and annoying while doing cad work.

Two more weeks until my first harvest. Gonna be kind of crappy since I burned some of the colas but plenty potent for knocking me out. About to go hit that 4wwek stuff.

HC - did the roms do a 3x stretch or so on you? The two single cola plants were under 4in going in and now over a foot tall


----------



## C.Indica (Apr 10, 2012)

One of your BSBxCB is being awesome.
First a wierd double fan leaf, with like 2 sets of 3 leaflets ona double wide petiole.
Now the top turned straight triploid out of NOWHERE.
I'm fuckin' stoked.


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 10, 2012)

Just a heads up to say i wont be about much any more , ive given up with RIU , too many dumbass's and sick of reading threads after thread of drama and trolls , it gets boring real quick ... no one has trolled me and no one has distrupted my thread im talking about the whole board ... RIU is a sad/depressive place to be nowadays. 

a few months back i cut my RIU usage down to just a few threads for the same reasons , here being just one of them and even those 4-5 threads are now ripe with morons who want to argue and completly talk off topic bollocks ... 

Dont get me wrong there are still some amazing peole on here and ive made alot of friends , especially in here and Dizzles thread but when it gets to the point that i cant be arsed to log into riu cus of all the dramas i know its time to move on 

Ill still be dropping in from time to time to talk to you Highlander as i class you as a good friend , dizzle i talk crap to you most days while high on my msn anyways lmao ... anyone else who wants to keep in touch send me a pm with your email addy or msn address and ill keep in touch  if you ask ill even let you know the new forum im on now lol .... wont tell people unless they ask though im not looking to take RIU members away but if guys feel the same as me and want a change i found a nice place  

Peace guys 

i had a big long PM for you highlander that included this and loads of other info lmao but i could never get it to send ...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 10, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I feel bad I haven't gotten to keep up with everyone lately. I'm slacking I suppose. I think it has to do with me quiting medication. Got to see the Dr tomorrow, he's gonna be mad I quit it.
> 
> Spilled two cups of water tonight. Second one got my external hard drive and camera. Decided I'd better go to bed. Too hot to sleep unfortunately. I'd be cooler outside.
> 
> ...


Kool beans man, two weeks from harvest! The Rom is known for it's potency and pain relieving qualities, should do the trick for you. I seem to recall the stretch being barely 2x. If you have a foot long single cola plant that's sweet!! Good luck 



C.Indica said:


> One of your BSBxCB is being awesome.
> First a wierd double fan leaf, with like 2 sets of 3 leaflets ona double wide petiole.
> Now the top turned straight triploid out of NOWHERE.
> I'm fuckin' stoked.


Glad to hear indie (P10x beans will be ready in under 2 wks ; )

Feel free to post pics


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey Robbie.

Bummer man. I'm a member of several other forums but I don't visit them anymore. I have a hard time making friends and I have some here so this is where I'm going to stay. Your going to find assholes everywhere,,,hell I'm prolly the head asshole around here haha. Just the nature of the beast with forums I guess. 

I'm a little burnt out too but not with the peeps around here....pretty much the only friends I have. The others have died or are not around anymore. Good luck robbie, your always welcome here brother.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey Hc, u kno if ya got any powerkush x lush?

edit: not sre ur tryibg hard enough, cuz ur no asshole in my eyes. never seen the part. riu is the only forum i get on, and i only post in like 4-5 threads within these threads i'm cool. step outside n its random crazy shit all over the board.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 10, 2012)

Does not sound familiar but I'll look.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 10, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Does not sound familiar but I'll look.


i'm almost sure i sent my last of em wayyyyy back, if you lost em in the mix it's cool. just wanted to play with em. may say PK x lush or Power x Kush lush. Lush = Og x Lemon Larry og x Chem d.. or it may say it ass og x llox chem d


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 10, 2012)

I'll look again then haha,,,,there are like 50 or 60 kick ass strains in there lol . I keep everyones gear seperated, this is what I have of yours...

Hindu Kush f1 (1)
Headband fem (1)
Push (shitload ; )
S.A.G.E fem (1)
Lush f4 (10) 
Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight (3)

I'll look through them again


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 10, 2012)

It's the Push. Pk x lUSH, lol. u should try the sage man. It's suppose to be the shit. but too sativa for me.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 10, 2012)

Well I got a chance to refamiliarize with my seed collection 

Funny I had been meaning to ask you for quite a while what the Push was again lol

I'll pm ya today


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 10, 2012)

Stoner.Barbie said:


> *everything is smashing, as always. *


Hey SB how are things. Looks like maybe your old journal is back up and running? I'll have to swing over and say hi to my favorite little stoner hehe. Not too many people here now know this but the mum to the BMF (C4) was named after barbie way back,,,the SB cut that I have referred to now and then. Back when there where some ladies that hung out here too haha. Must be to many assholes now 

I'm about to post some pics, not pr0n but at least it's something lol,,,some of the Cindy and Flo mums and some babies that are just poking their head above ground

Miss ya baby!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 10, 2012)

where the pics?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 10, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> where the pics?


Haha had a couple of things that had to get done,,,,,here they come lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 10, 2012)

View attachment 2115636View attachment 2115637View attachment 2115634View attachment 2115631

Wow this is turning out to be way more difficult than it should. Partially my pc's fault, riu is being an assho; ) and I'm doing bong rips of DOG

Pic #1 several Floja phenos hanging out waiting their turn

Pic #2 various clones in a slow growth pattern until I figure out when and where they are going in

Pic #3 AK47 x C99...there were 7 up last night when I took the pics and 11 up this morning. Waiting on 5 more

Pic #4 all six of the Cindys (2nd gen). Going to take around 30 large cuttings in a couple of more weeks and do a sog under the 400


Flower room updates...

Most recent run to go under the 1k are 6 girls in 3.5 gal pots,,,1 Blueberry, 1 BK x MK, 1 C4, 1 indie Qleaner, 1 P10 and 1 Floja. I'm trying to work with a few less plants at a time in there but with longer vegging and larger containers

In the closet at day one of flower are 4 Grape Ape x Hashberry and 3 BK x MK in 1.7 gal rosepots. This will be the first run of the bubba kush x master kush since the initial run which was a seed run. I have two different phenotypes and one of them seems to be alot nicer than the other


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 10, 2012)

Looooooking DANK in here. Fooook me HC, even your veg pr0n gets me excited.

Sorry we won't be seeing you as much Robbie. There's always room around these part for another good asshole


----------



## ProAce (Apr 10, 2012)

My caliband has a mutation! Several of them have the same mutation, 2blades on most fan leafs. Some have three but they are t fully formed.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 10, 2012)

whats up hc!!

few quick questions

the bsbxcb, does it take well to feedings? and about how long does it normally take to flower out. i am hoping to see hairs anyday now.

peace
ct


----------



## Voidling (Apr 10, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Robbie.
> 
> Bummer man. I'm a member of several other forums but I don't visit them anymore. I have a hard time making friends and I have some here so this is where I'm going to stay. Your going to find assholes everywhere,,,hell I'm prolly the head asshole around here haha. Just the nature of the beast with forums I guess.
> 
> I'm a little burnt out too but not with the peeps around here....pretty much the only friends I have. The others have died or are not around anymore. Good luck robbie, your always welcome here brother.


I'm the same way. It's at the point where I don't hear from a soul unless I text, call or email first. It gets me pretty down in some ways.

I bought me a new mouse today to replace mine with the broken right click.

Wish my veg looked as good. Can't wait for time to get new tents/cabs. I'm curious about building an outdoor shed using subterrain heating/cooling like this:
http://www.sunnyjohn.com/indexpages/shcs.htm Grow 1 or 2 harvests of 4 bigger plants. I'm hoping to have my aquaponics knowledge down and try that on some indoor cannabis with goldfish


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 10, 2012)

I hear ya Robbie man, sometimes this place starts to get to me, so i take a lil leave of absinthe lol ... i know were to find you 


I fired all but 1 Sannies Chocolate Mix in the box, one is still not presexed and its marked as a male , i musta saw balls and marked it as such but now im skeptical. My Black Rose is a fuckin tree, so is the male and they are carbon copies of eachother. I wanna get this over with and get to enjoying some friuts of labor......im tired of seeds... im tired man, so tired LOL

If any of you old fuckers wanna watch some good ol cheesey movies from the 70-80s , check out Crackle .... its liek a free version of Netflix and they got loads of good shit for potheads on there  Thats my fuckin tip of the day.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2012)

What's going on brother. Sitting here waiting to go pick up a couple of strombolis, figured I'd touch based with ya. Hard to focus with my chick yapping away next to me lol. So I'll keep it short,,,,plus I'm so fucking stoned on dog kush I can barely type, this is for you too BBYY,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,15 AK47 x C99 up and running!! That's a good number to pla

And we're off : !)


----------



## Voidling (Apr 11, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Kool beans man, two weeks from harvest! The Rom is known for it's potency and pain relieving qualities, should do the trick for you. I seem to recall the stretch being barely 2x. If you have a foot long single cola plant that's sweet!! Good luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some how I missed this post when looking on my phone.

Plant #4&5 stretched like that. Maybe it's the light was too high, between a foot and foot and half at 200 watts. Hoping they bud alright. Right now it's just tiny little buds. lost the date that they started in the forum loss








Took 4 cuttings, or maybe 6, of each BB and put in the bubble cloner. Got half way through trimming my rom mothers for clones. Going to have way more cuttings than I can use. I up potted all the plants I took cuttings from so far. Hoping I didn't trim too much.

Edit:
If you find yourself with too many p10 seeds I'd love a few, that void is what originally brought me to your thread


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 12, 2012)

thats funny HC.. i remember u sayin the C4 was the SB cut... and i always wondered if it was named after the stoner barbie on this site.. hahaha. feel like stoner barbie isnt a common name. soo i was pretty sure it was named after her. =)

yeaa ACE im pretty sure mine has the same mutation... i see a couple plants in my veg box look loike that. and im pretty sure its the calibands that are doin that... either that or the purple widow. ill have to double check


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 12, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> One of your BSBxCB is being awesome.
> First a wierd double fan leaf, with like 2 sets of 3 leaflets ona double wide petiole.
> Now the top turned straight triploid out of NOWHERE.
> I'm fuckin' stoked.


Funnily enough i had a triploid from the BSBxCB last week but it turnt out to be male


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 12, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> What's going on brother. Sitting here waiting to go pick up a couple of strombolis, figured I'd touch based with ya. Hard to focus with my chick yapping away next to me lol. So I'll keep it short,,,,plus I'm so fucking stoned on dog kush I can barely type, this is for you too BBYY,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,15 AK47 x C99 up and running!! That's a good number to pla
> 
> And we're off : !)


 Not to much brohole, i been drooling at my BSB SB pheno plant everyday for the last 2 weeks lol... shes got another week and a 1/2 left and smells like something i had a few years back that rocked my socks. I kept a cut of her cuz i know this one is special and its totaly green, no traces of purple in her at all, you have any pix of the SB you used? I bet mines a close match to it.

Strombolis sound good as hell, aint had one of those in awhile. Did yur woman hear anything about that job?

Im gonna fire up those 4799's (M-49) lol whatever were callin em, i never did get around to it, i been pretty couchlocked last few days lol.... fuck i hate kush sometimes if i got no sativas to smoke, but good thing is i been gettin decent sleep.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 12, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> What's going on brother. Sitting here waiting to go pick up a couple of strombolis, figured I'd touch based with ya. Hard to focus with my chick yapping away next to me lol. So I'll keep it short,,,,plus I'm so fucking stoned on dog kush I can barely type, this is for you too BBYY,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,15 AK47 x C99 up and running!! That's a good number to pla
> 
> And we're off : !)


There it is lol....thought that I had posted it in one of your threads.

I didna have no green phenos of the bsb just a purple and a pink (my keeper). There was a green pheno of the BR that I liked. It was tasty and more potent than the others. I didn't keep it, have to draw the line somewhere right lol. And I'm not the one who created it, I think it was Ripz over at potpimp. Don G&T gifted me those seeds cause he knew I wanted some of BOG's gear but was broke at the time. That was very cool, like a within a week of me saying that the beans were at my doorstep haha. I made a bunch of bsb seeds to sell retail but ended up giving stuff away


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah man she got the job! I mentioned it last week but yeah that's very cool,,,for both of us lmao. Sole sales rep for the this state for dental supplies for a nationwide company. She has been in that field all her life so she knows that shit up and down. And way more money than she ever dreamed of making! She starts on Monday,,,yes!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 12, 2012)

This plant smells sour and very dank. Ill try to get a pic when they wake up. The leaves are battered tho, i always have a problem with the BSB as a seed plant for some reason, my clones look awesome tho. They must not like my soil, both this run were small with weak stems and roots, i had to take the purple one out and reveg it, the SB pheno is small to but has more meat on it, the cut of that plant is awesome, real nice branching.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 12, 2012)

I believe the bsb leaf prob is a climate issue. I had a green pheno of the bsb that was more potent then the other as well. ill see if i can search a pic.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 12, 2012)

crazytrain14 said:


> whats up hc!!
> 
> few quick questions
> 
> ...


Hey man how's it going. Keep the nutes on the light side with any bsb cross I would say at least for the first run with them and see how they do. Flowering time on those is 8.5 - 9 weeks.

Keep us posted!



Voidling said:


> Some how I missed this post when looking on my phone.
> 
> Plant #4&5 stretched like that. Maybe it's the light was too high, between a foot and foot and half at 200 watts. Hoping they bud alright. Right now it's just tiny little buds. lost the date that they started in the forum loss
> 
> ...


I don't have any straight up P10 seeds voidman,,,I have a few P10 x CB left for myself for next winter. There is however a collaboration between the Asshole Seed Collective and myself which includes the P10 taking place as we speak haha. I only seeded two small lower branches though so I won't have a ton of seeds but I'll set you up bro ; !) Indie has been promised a pack too.

Your going to have to get used to culling clones, way too easy to get to many lol. Is that a BB in that pic above?


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 12, 2012)

Suppers Caveman. . .? just swinging through for my usual... puff puff paaaaaasssss . . . . 

Whoa! Take the joint man! It's burning ma fingaz! hehe

Hope you're having a good one. Gonna go roust some assholes over at Diz's real quick


----------



## Voidling (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks HC. The pic is one of the two single cola romulans I put to flower. Stretched a shit ton. Only those small buds maybe around 4 weeks now, seems small.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 12, 2012)

Good news today is my led is on the way


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 12, 2012)

i cant wait to try the P10 x GA , i really cant lol


----------



## Voidling (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah I'll cull once I get at least one of each to root. They may just find some unkept land to get planted in. Too bad I forgot which is the male.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 12, 2012)

So many dank strains coming from you guys, not enough space to grow them all.

Fuck I hate making decisions!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 12, 2012)

That's why you party cup, bro


----------



## Voidling (Apr 12, 2012)

Even my moms outgrew the beercups. In middle of up potting. Running out of room and the second cab is leaving me noid unfortunately. Will get that taken care of soon


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

i cant do the party cup thang, but i do like the 1gal bag grows , kinda like a party cup on roids lol


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 13, 2012)

i like the 1/2 gallon grow bags. =) for smaller clones etc. seems to work great. although i have had good luck with the party cups. SICC got me hooked on those. lmao. i use them durin vegg allll the time! ughhhh. i want 4/20 to hurry up and get here soo i can smoke more of the hash!!! lol. the Blue Dream is just TAKING OFF now.. gotta raise the lightws again sumhow... im at the last link in my chain in my light holder.. Hmmmmmm.. ill figure sumthin out. lol. i got 2 seeds out of the BSB *pink pheno* i might pop those soon.. i really really really liked the BSB. =( wish the clone made it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 13, 2012)

i use party cups most times for clones n seedlings. i like the 1 gall growbags too though,


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 13, 2012)

BSBxCB 7-10days in 12/12 View attachment 2120227View attachment 2120228 sorry bout the crappy pics, definetely will be buying this one again


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2012)

One of the TWIN'S 
http://






Only in the second week 12/12 and putting pink bud out from the off! Going to be a treat to watch these come ready. The 2 are identicle with one to be sexed looking very similar


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

looks awesome


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2012)

Thank's man, ive got a few different " Cave creation's " in the mix, but waiting on space in the flower tent to get them rocking! Cant wait to get that c4 x up  Ive got one C.B x Calizhar confirmed fe-male going too soo lots of Purp's a comimg !!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

Good deals, i really dig the THC Line shit to, the BMF was awesomeness, and the BSB is a lil treasure trove of kewl phenos. I never got around to the C4 x Calizhar yet, but i will soon lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 13, 2012)

mmmm I just vapid some BMF this morn. . . I'm still feeling like a bit of a tard from it, lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

lol, it fucks my brain up to, thats why i like it.... that kick to the face is awesome


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 13, 2012)

You know it bud! I like to call it "squishy cheeks" sometimes. I'm down to my last bud of it... been really really on the stingy side the way I smoke it. I crack the jar for whiffs to take me back to my happy place.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 13, 2012)

Fuck yeah, couldnt have said it better myself, ive never had a weed that grabbed me by the face like that before , lol


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 13, 2012)

yeaaa im happy. i got a couple BMF's goin now. still veggin. but hopin for a lady. =D see wat all this hype is about the BOOOOOm mutha fucka. lol.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah I'm waiting for room too. Can't wait. That stuff sounds so great


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 14, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> mmmm I just vapid some BMF this morn. . . I'm still feeling like a bit of a tard from it, lol.


Got a couple stretching their leg's


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 14, 2012)

if i ever get that burnt rubber pheno again im never gonna let it go lol


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 14, 2012)

rubber ehh?? sounds interestinggg. lol. ill keep an eye out. gonna be takin a few pics 2day. u should stop by and check out these ladies. im really curious wat this blue dream is gonna yield...... im gonna count the actual side branches.. but i wanna say theres about 20.. and theyre all like1.5 - 2.5 ft long... this thing is a BEAST!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 14, 2012)

My brother bought over some shyt that smelled like burnt rubber two days ago. first time i ever smelled a burnt rubber smell like that that realistic. Good smoke too. and hc, the bird landed. 

Had another set of birds land in my mailbox this morning.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 14, 2012)

That is too cool T!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 14, 2012)

thats awesome!


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 14, 2012)

yeaaaa that it pretty cool man. dont see that often. =)


----------



## Voidling (Apr 14, 2012)

HC - I don't have a scope. Should I go 8 weeks from 12/12 or 9? Thanks


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 14, 2012)

thanks hc

my bsb x cb just showed hairs yesterday im pumped and cant wait!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 15, 2012)

Look at those birds! Nice grab Tryna 

I'm in, I'm out. Gonna go burn one and crash.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey my right click button started working again lol

Look real nice rimmner especially for 10 days in!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 15, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i cant wait to try the P10 x GA , i really cant lol


The only drawback with the P10 is the slow veg time and not a whole lot of stretch during flower maybe 3/4x. The Grape Apollo have great hybrid vigor,,,fast vegger and nice stretch during flower and have loads of frost even coming down the fans now. The P10 are grapey tasting also with some skunk mixed in, so frosty they are gooey and strong potency with good weight being totally done at 52 days.....I'm expecting a beast out of this mix! 



billcollector99 said:


> So many dank strains coming from you guys, not enough space to grow them all.
> 
> Fuck I hate making decisions!!


I know haha it's an awful problem to have isn't it ; ?)



Cindyguygrower said:


> One of the TWIN'S
> http://
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good cinders man, which strain?



Bobotrank said:


> You know it bud! I like to call it "squishy cheeks" sometimes. I'm down to my last bud of it... been really really on the stingy side the way I smoke it. I crack the jar for whiffs to take me back to my happy place.


Thanks for the kind words the other day my brother  I tried to rep you back but couldn't tried a few other peeps but couldn't either, darn riu wants me to to to shit lost my train of thought. Woof! Shit will do it to ya lmao. 

Anyways hehe it meant alot ; !)



chb444220 said:


> yeaaa im happy. i got a couple BMF's goin now. still veggin. but hopin for a lady. =D see wat all this hype is about the BOOOOOm mutha fucka. lol.





Cindyguygrower said:


> Got a couple stretching their leg's





Dizzle Frost said:


> if i ever get that burnt rubber pheno again im never gonna let it go lol


That be the Headband influence I think on the males side. But it's not just burnt rubber,,,it burnt rubber from a 70s white Camaro with slicks 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> My brother bought over some shyt that smelled like burnt rubber two days ago. first time i ever smelled a burnt rubber smell like that that realistic. Good smoke too. and hc, the bird landed.
> 
> Had another set of birds land in my mailbox this morning.





billcollector99 said:


> That is too cool T!!





Dizzle Frost said:


> thats awesome!





chb444220 said:


> yeaaaa that it pretty cool man. dont see that often. =)


Very cool pic T!! You know you have to be their gardian angel now and make sure nothing happens to them. And they have no idea. And man am I stoned haha



Voidling said:


> HC - I don't have a scope. Should I go 8 weeks from 12/12 or 9? Thanks


Ah for a lightweight like you Voidman I would say 8 haha yankin your chain buddy. My recommendation would be 8.5 or if you have 2, take one at 8 and the other at 8.5. The Rom has a different type of stone and strong too, goes right to your body making it great for pain but also buts your head in a good place. 

How far are they now?



crazytrain14 said:


> thanks hc
> 
> my bsb x cb just showed hairs yesterday im pumped and cant wait!!


It's a girl!!! Everyone have a smoke for Crazytrain  

That's great bro keep us posted!


Gots to go crank up the Nuge


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 15, 2012)

rockin out with uncle ted!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 15, 2012)

crazytrain14 said:


> rockin out with uncle ted!!!


Uncle Ted can rock the walls down in this house anytime that crazy mother f er! 

About to throw up some Grape Apollo Pic,,,,,


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 15, 2012)

Grape Apollo (gorrilla grape x apollo 11) at 4.5 weeks. 

Can you say hybrid vigor,,,,8 !)


----------



## ProAce (Apr 15, 2012)

Damn. HC those grape Apollo look great! I just started my own thread, you should check it out of you have time I have Bsb and Caliband vegging right now. Gonna start some more seeds soon, have you or anyone, grown your genetics outdoors? I'm planning on putting some outside and letting them get pretty good size. I'm stoned but I think that you should name the p10xGA Cosmic Ape, because of the Apollo and void aha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 15, 2012)

ProAce said:


> Damn. HC those grape Apollo look great! I just started my own thread, you should check it out of you have time I have Bsb and Caliband vegging right now. Gonna start some more seeds soon, have you or anyone, grown your genetics outdoors? I'm planning on putting some outside and letting them get pretty good size. I'm stoned but I think that you should name the p10xGA Cosmic Ape, because of the Apollo and void aha


That's a great name Ace! 

What other strains do you have to select from for your outdoor possibilities? Unless it's rather airid or at least not too damp where you are, I don't really think those would do good putdoors only because of the possibility of mold with those two,,,the bsb cross is just way gooey from the insane amount of trics and is dense and heavy like the Caliband

I don't grow outdoors anymore man


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 15, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 2122819View attachment 2122820View attachment 2122840View attachment 2122841View attachment 2122817View attachment 2122818
> 
> Grape Apollo (gorrilla grape x apollo 11) at 4.5 weeks.
> 
> Can you say hybrid vigor,,,,8 !)


Jeeezuz Brotha! lol

I kinda figured theyd have vigor but i wasnt thinking this much, the GG is also slow to start like most purple strains , the A11 is a superbeasto right outa the seed 

I can see GG leaf type on those but the bud structure looks more Apollo, they look to be true hybrids. I guess the phenotypes will show later in flower? Thisis a mystery to both of us lol

Great grow Mango!


----------



## ProAce (Apr 15, 2012)

Well I live in Sunny southern California we barely get rain in late fall, so it shouldn't get too humid, i have a bunch of afghan seeds. Thanks for the advise man. The bsb sure is vigorous it's already squater and has more nodes then the others


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 15, 2012)

I jus took down my green BSB , fucker was loaded in resin and sticky as fuck . Im tempted to hash the whole plant up.


----------



## C.Indica (Apr 15, 2012)

Well i wrote a lot, and then accidently highlited it andhit space bar, no hopefor retrieval.
Stupid E2 browser.

How should I entice my seedlings to branchout so I can clone?
I don't want to top them since I damn near froze my headband seedlings earlier this year.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2012)

LST them, start tying them over.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 15, 2012)

top the mother plant a couple times


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 16, 2012)

do sum super cropping.. or like bill said. LST. that will deff increase ur branchin


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 16, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> I don't want to top them since I damn near froze my headband seedlings earlier this year.


Wha?? 



Dizzle Frost said:


> top the mother plant a couple times


Man you should see the six original C99s (2nd gen mums),,,,,they been upcanned, topped a couple few times, turning into quite the bushes lol. I'm going to be taking 30 or so big ass honkin cuttings soon for a sog ; !)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 16, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Wha??
> 
> 
> 
> Man you should see the six original C99s (2nd gen mums),,,,,they been upcanned, topped a couple few times, turning into quite the bushes lol. I'm going to be taking 30 or so big ass honkin cuttings soon for a sog ; !)


 Good deals Brotha , they do turn into bushes if you prune em right. Plus growing her from clones is way better. Yul deffo notice a nice step in quality after each Gen of clones up to the 4-5th gen (then there at there best)

Hows the Caveman Jr doin?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 16, 2012)

Ah not real good bit of a relapse. Did you know that you can cause burns on your skin with ice and salt. Well apparently him and this other girl did....it was going to be the sign of the gang they were going to start lol. Fuckers hehe. That's not the way to get out of there. I guess they got in trouble for it. First meds they tried seemed to help at first (suggestive thought prolly) but started fuckin with him. He has to stay in longer then he thought and is pretty bummed now. I think I'll go back down on wed.

So I'm thinking about the second gen cindy bushes,,,,since they are only 2nd generation, all of the cuttings that come from them will always be second gen lol. I'll have to flower the mums out at some point and get some third and then fourth gen mothers. Does that make sense haha, I'm smoking the last of my dog kush and getting a nice stone going.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 16, 2012)

Damn I wish I could grow them out like you. Maybe one day. I got some dreams

I've got three different roms that are 8 weeks from 12/12 today. The pistols are still white and extended. I haven't started flushing yet ill let them go a bit longer and lower nutes. The 4 week just kicks my head without the pain relief. Thanks

P10 x GA sounds killer you two


----------



## Voidling (Apr 16, 2012)

P.s. check my thread later tonight for pics of my new led


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 16, 2012)

Voidling said:


> P.s. check my thread later tonight for pics of my new led


What kind of led did you order. The HTG Supply store has a comparison grow with a 90w vs a 250 hps and a set of t5's and the LED were coming in dead last. When i asked an employee what he thought about them his response was " We sell 'em for the hype, but hps, mh, and t5's are how you get great bud indoors". i'll be paying close attention to your grow, as most things ive seen are negative.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 16, 2012)

I responded on my thread T, to keep from rambling on in HC's thread too much. Think I ranted in my own too much as is.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 16, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ah not real good bit of a relapse. Did you know that you can cause burns on your skin with ice and salt. Well apparently him and this other girl did....it was going to be the sign of the gang they were going to start lol. Fuckers hehe. That's not the way to get out of there. I guess they got in trouble for it. First meds they tried seemed to help at first (suggestive thought prolly) but started fuckin with him. He has to stay in longer then he thought and is pretty bummed now. I think I'll go back down on wed.
> 
> So I'm thinking about the second gen cindy bushes,,,,since they are only 2nd generation, all of the cuttings that come from them will always be second gen lol. I'll have to flower the mums out at some point and get some third and then fourth gen mothers. Does that make sense haha, I'm smoking the last of my dog kush and getting a nice stone going.


 You gotta think tho, he is a kid, we did alota stupid shit to... The med sitiuation is goona suck, hes prolly gonn ahave try a few diff ones to find one that works. Hopefully hes back soon.

Whne i say generations of clones i mean how many runs its had , meaning the older that plant is alive the better the product gets. Doesnt have to be a clone from a clone, could be the orig seed plant that you just keep cutting from. So you cna keep the momma you have now, just keep cutting generations off that plant. Im tryng to make sense to, im super baked off of soem Mango Kush hash lol, makes me real stupid.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 16, 2012)

Damn I missed that post somehow.

Is this the one that was going to play some warped shows?

Psych meds can be tricky like that


----------



## C.Indica (Apr 17, 2012)

Guess I'll bend over my BSBxCB#1.
She's old enough for it to work out great anyhow.
I'm scared to top seedlings now after that incident.

#2 I can't tell between male/female.
And #3 is spending the next few nights in a flower box, to speed up sexing.
I'm almost sure it's male. If I see hairs, I chuck it back in veg. No big deal.
BMF still keepin it's pants up.

My BSBxCB#1 has reached a point in it's life where it's leaves are becoming uniform,
and may I add effin' gorgeous!


Can't wait to try some CaliBand's next.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 17, 2012)

i did the ice and salt thing wen i was younger... its funny cuz it doesnt hurt/ you dont feel anything from it.. soo i left it on my arm for a while. and awww mann.. it left quite a mark.. scarred for a few years. but it eventually went away... heyy HC. soo wat was the verdict on the Romulans?? found a pack of them in my seed stash. and i dont remember exactly wat the verdict was.. i kno u said the taste wasnt great... but thatsw all i remember.. might make my own space queen.. (C-99 x Romulan).... and ya kno wat i was thinking would be a GREAT cross... the BSB (the candy pheno) x C-99 (fruity or pineapple pheno) i kno the BSB packs a nice buzz.. and the cindys got that uplifting energetic high.. feel like it would be a NICE hybrid... adn have a great taste as well.. ughhh. im soooo pissed the BSB clone i had took didnt make it.... =( someday (soon) i would like to go pheno hunting again and try and land that awesome pheno again... the purpler pheno i have jsut does not compare to the candy/pink pheno... =( everybody was blown away by it.. that and the Arctic Express is a few ppl's favorite.. along with the cindy.. i did find 2 seeds out of the BSB candy pheno...wondering if they would be any good.. veg box is a lil packed at the moment.. but i might givem a go at sum point.

glad ur still runnin those flojas. =D the green pheno actually did pack sum punch from wat i remember. hope all is good man.. sorry to hear about everything with ur son man.. and hopefully they will find sumthing that works for him. =/ usually takes a few tries b4 they find sumthing that works for sum1. every1 reacts diff. to diff meds.. wishin him/you luck!


----------



## Voidling (Apr 17, 2012)

Chris - look back a page or two where hc tells me to cut at 8.5-9 weeks, he's talking about romulan, its what I'm growing.

If I remember it's a good high lacking smell and flavor


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 17, 2012)

I thought about making my own space queen , but its a lil more difficult than that lol. Yud have to find an old cut of Rom , which are near impossible to locate anymore. Dunno how good it would be with what we have, prolly good ... jus not SQ good lol.


----------



## BBYY (Apr 17, 2012)

any reports with the c99 x ak47 yet?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 18, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> You gotta think tho, he is a kid, we did alota stupid shit to... The med sitiuation is goona suck, hes prolly gonn ahave try a few diff ones to find one that works. Hopefully hes back soon.
> 
> Whne i say generations of clones i mean how many runs its had , meaning the older that plant is alive the better the product gets. Doesnt have to be a clone from a clone, could be the orig seed plant that you just keep cutting from. So you cna keep the momma you have now, just keep cutting generations off that plant. Im tryng to make sense to, im super baked off of soem Mango Kush hash lol, makes me real stupid.


Thanks man we're looking forward to some pizza and movie nights over here when he gets out. Miss my buddy lol



Dizzle Frost said:


> I jus took down my green BSB , fucker was loaded in resin and sticky as fuck . Im tempted to hash the whole plant up.


Did you : ?)



Voidling said:


> Damn I missed that post somehow.
> 
> Is this the one that was going to play some warped shows?
> 
> Psych meds can be tricky like that


Yeah I was talking about it over at brother assholes thread



chb444220 said:


> i did the ice and salt thing wen i was younger... its funny cuz it doesnt hurt/ you dont feel anything from it.. soo i left it on my arm for a while. and awww mann.. it left quite a mark.. scarred for a few years. but it eventually went away... heyy HC. soo wat was the verdict on the Romulans?? found a pack of them in my seed stash. and i dont remember exactly wat the verdict was.. i kno u said the taste wasnt great... but thatsw all i remember.. might make my own space queen.. (C-99 x Romulan).... and ya kno wat i was thinking would be a GREAT cross... the BSB (the candy pheno) x C-99 (fruity or pineapple pheno) i kno the BSB packs a nice buzz.. and the cindys got that uplifting energetic high.. feel like it would be a NICE hybrid... adn have a great taste as well.. ughhh. im soooo pissed the BSB clone i had took didnt make it.... =( someday (soon) i would like to go pheno hunting again and try and land that awesome pheno again... the purpler pheno i have jsut does not compare to the candy/pink pheno... =( everybody was blown away by it.. that and the Arctic Express is a few ppl's favorite.. along with the cindy.. i did find 2 seeds out of the BSB candy pheno...wondering if they would be any good.. veg box is a lil packed at the moment.. but i might givem a go at sum point.
> 
> glad ur still runnin those flojas. =D the green pheno actually did pack sum punch from wat i remember. hope all is good man.. sorry to hear about everything with ur son man.. and hopefully they will find sumthing that works for him. =/ usually takes a few tries b4 they find sumthing that works for sum1. every1 reacts diff. to diff meds.. wishin him/you luck!


Thanks for the well wishes little brother, he's been in for a week now I'm hoping for his sake it won't be much longer. Average stay there is 7-10 days. 

Wait till you see these flojas flower out man. I'm growing bushes now...longer veg time and larger containers ; !)



Voidling said:


> Chris - look back a page or two where hc tells me to cut at 8.5-9 weeks, he's talking about romulan, its what I'm growing.
> 
> If I remember it's a good high lacking smell and flavor


That was the only thing wrong with the rom...potency was real nice, colas were solid with heavy chunk buds. Flavor is real high on my criterea list.



BBYY said:


> any reports with the c99 x ak47 yet?


Yo bro how are things?

15 little ones about half way through seedling stage,,,that's about it lol. Not much to report yet


----------



## BBYY (Apr 18, 2012)

okay HC, Just wasnt sure if any were even planted yet

Mine are stuck in 1 gals still, Never really fed em and they are growing fast and are still green. So feedings should be easy They are kinda hard to tell to see which parent its taking after as they are all pretty uniorm. Ill sneak a pic after my doctors and get in up here.

IM doing alright
Inlaws in town and stayin with me,So a few more days of this and I might start being myself again.

still waiting for life insurance and disability %'s and now I might be starting this process over because doctors at the beginning didnt do their jobb and now i might have to be re-evaluated. Im getting inpatient and really wanna get on with it.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2012)

BBYY said:


> okay HC, Just wasnt sure if any were even planted yet
> 
> Mine are stuck in 1 gals still, Never really fed em and they are growing fast and are still green. So feedings should be easy They are kinda hard to tell to see which parent its taking after as they are all pretty uniorm. Ill sneak a pic after my doctors and get in up here.
> 
> ...


Patience grasshoppa

hopefully they get it figured out sooner than later


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 18, 2012)

@ HC
Yeha man , the lil buddy will be home sooner than you think proly, eatin italian wheels and watchin flicks  

And no , i didnt hash the whole plant up , its just curing away as wel speak, the green pheno is real good... tastes like the purple one but with no currant taste, more skunky/sour and deff more potent. Real nice relaxing weed.

@BBYY
Ill take the sister in law off yur hands LOL

I might get ambitious and charge my camera batery finnaly lol.... mayb ill grab some pix to

Im blasted on Cindy hash , who esle wants to tap this hashes ass?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2012)

I do!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 18, 2012)

Sup HC, just checking in to say "high" and wish you and your offspring some good luck. Hope he's doing better.

You know the drill over here-- busy papa. And it ain't even popped out yet!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 18, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> @ HC
> Yeha man , the lil buddy will be home sooner than you think proly, eatin italian wheels and watchin flicks
> 
> And no , i didnt hash the whole plant up , its just curing away as wel speak, the green pheno is real good... tastes like the purple one but with no currant taste, more skunky/sour and deff more potent. Real nice relaxing weed.
> ...


Hey hey I'm sitting down with some dog hash that I made last night. Lovely jubbly day here in the mountains, just did some mowing with my piece of shit mower,,,,every single thing that I have bought from Lowes is crap and has broke. Damn chinese and their shit metal


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2012)

Lol,all modern mowers suck , or so i have hea5rd from my elders recently, lol. had to cut mine last week, i need a new one too.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 18, 2012)

Even a lock for my front door that I bought there recently is like a toy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2012)

Lol, i fel you.by the time i'm your age everything will be crap. except the electronics.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 18, 2012)

Piece of shit Defiant locks, keys break with barely any pressure...

Hope you are doing well HC. Keep up the good work, which btw is pretty amazing. I have a couple BMF's that I am sittin on for the right time to give them my full attention. Based on what I am seeing she is a top notch smoke


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 18, 2012)

Saw your seedlings over at your thread man, looking good! This is the dealio with those particular DOG seeds,,,that plant gave about 35 seeds (my dog plants range from a couple seeds to 2 or 3 dozen typically) and she was flowered in the closet with a bunch of bsb. Should be fine (I liked the way the seeds looked) but if it happens to turn purple then you know why lol. I don't think it will though ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 18, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Piece of shit Defiant locks, keys break with barely any pressure...
> 
> Hope you are doing well HC. Keep up the good work, which btw is pretty amazing. I have a couple BMF's that I am sittin on for the right time to give them my full attention. Based on what I am seeing she is a top notch smoke


Yeah I already have to replace mine, only had it for a couple of months.

Doing alright man, thanks. Not looking forward to going back to work, kinda spoiled with this semi retirement gig lol. Got a crew lined up and a couple of good paying jobs to start the summer...Ima just going to work half days or so I think. Have to if I want to maintain my garden and my knees lol

Got a harvest starting tomorrow but I'll do most of it over the weekend,,,7 P10, 1 Lemon Qleaner and 2 DOGs. And they all look real nice haha like I don't want to cut them nice


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 18, 2012)

i got 2 oz off of 1 lemon QleanerX from seed in a 1 gallon smart pot. smoked an oz, sold the other. Nice indica smoke from that pheno ass well, but a killer smell.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 18, 2012)

they should ban all that fuckin chinese garbage


----------



## BBYY (Apr 18, 2012)

I just bought some hedgetrimmers and the first time using em i broke off three teeth. 

In the last month I picked up a weed wacker, mower and that hedge trimmer. They all suck and needs to be manipulated to work properly. 

I need to charge my batteries too, Then snap some pics. Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 18, 2012)

What up assholes! 

I am a happy guy. My buddy who was growing out my BMF cut just hooked me up with an oz of fresh BMF!!! It's not organic like mine, but as soon as I cracked that jar I was like, "ohhhhh sheeeeeeeet. Here comes Bobo!" I love that smell   So distinctive... SO stoney. Best part is, I get the cut back now, too. Hooray!

Hope you guys are having fun with all your new chinese toys    Back to work... and it's 520


----------



## Voidling (Apr 18, 2012)

My battery went dead while snapping pics. This is a bud from the roms that I'm flushing, more on my thread






Yeah all the lawnmowers are crap. Plus using the gasoline out these days with all the added alcohol causes even more issues. In the chainsaw the gas cap keeps swelling up till you have to pry it off and can't get it back on. Got to replace it. It's also screwing up the carbs in the lawnmower


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 19, 2012)

That looks real killer Voidman!

Some of the hash i been smokin on , BBYY's Mango Kush is some potent tastey shit! Some of the best domestic hash ive ever smoked, puts me right to sleep. The NL99 hash is actually NL99 and C99 hash mixed, super ripper


----------



## ProAce (Apr 19, 2012)

Damn that nl99 and cindy99 sounds so dank, I always like the pre 98/99 phenos that go around the collectives around here, I've had some 98 white widow that was so much danker then the OGs, ive had cindy from the shop but it's no where near as good as your phenos. hey guys does anyone wanna stop by my thread? Maybe give some advise or something aha, I'm really trying to improve my growing techniques,


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 19, 2012)

ProAce said:


> Damn that nl99 and cindy99 sounds so dank, I always like the pre 98/99 phenos that go around the collectives around here, I've had some 98 white widow that was so much danker then the OGs, ive had cindy from the shop but it's no where near as good as your phenos. hey guys does anyone wanna stop by my thread? Maybe give some advise or something aha, I'm really trying to improve my growing techniques,


Sure man. 

If you put a link to your thread it will make it easier for everyone to find it.

That is some mean looking hash there dizzhole, how do you get the outside of it so dark...compression? Got a couple of cups in me and now a couple of rips of cindy,,,,rock and fucking rollllllllllllllllll!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah Caveman, gentle heat and pressed , cures the outside to a dark crust and the middle is gooey lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah I thought the middle looked gooey. Sweet I'll try that.

Yo Brobo! BMF in the bobo cave,,,YESH!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 19, 2012)

All i used was an iron , some cello from a ciggy pack and soem wet paper towls this time, worked pretty good, got that tip from Robbie


----------



## Voidling (Apr 19, 2012)

nice tips. too bad that asshole decided to leave riu. ha.

Dizzle, what strain is in your avatar?


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 19, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah I thought the middle looked gooey. Sweet I'll try that.
> 
> Yo Brobo! BMF in the bobo cave,,,YESH!!!


My face is in the vice as we speak right now Highlander. You found a gem in the BMF lol . . . I'm gonna go try and pass out early. I mixed a little with some cheese for a little nighttime salad.  to you and your son. Hope he's doing well.

And Diz, that hash looks outta control. Reminds me of this moroccan stuff I used to smoke in southern spain called bellota. . . no coincidence it's shaped like a turd! I'm out brotha. Hope everybody in the cave is good.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 19, 2012)

Voidling said:


> nice tips. too bad that asshole decided to leave riu. ha.
> 
> Dizzle, what strain is in your avatar?


thanks Vman, that strain is DJ Short Old Time Moonshine , pic is from DJ as well



Bobotrank said:


> My face is in the vice as we speak right now Highlander. You found a gem in the BMF lol . . . I'm gonna go try and pass out early. I mixed a little with some cheese for a little nighttime salad.  to you and your son. Hope he's doing well.
> 
> And Diz, that hash looks outta control. Reminds me of this moroccan stuff I used to smoke in southern spain called bellota. . . no coincidence it's shaped like a turd! I'm out brotha. Hope everybody in the cave is good.


It kinda reminds me of Morrocan Chocolate in alota ways, like i said its the best domestic i ever smoked 

I was just thinkin about Spain brother! if its cheap enuf to live i might considder moving there lol


----------



## Voidling (Apr 19, 2012)

I got a friend living over there for work at the moment, I want to go visit so bad. Unfortunately it's not going to happen.

Thanks, there were some comments in my thread asking about the avatar, I'll go post the info there.


P.S. The picture I posted in this thread makes my plant look 1000's of times better than it actually looks, ha. 

The early 4 week rom, I have just over 6 grams left from and I probably smoked a gram or so of it before finding a scale. So nearly a 1/5 an ounce with seeds from 4 weeks of a bad run. Undersized pot, letting it die from lack of water at the end, heat issues. So a quarter ounce should be easy I think.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 19, 2012)

Spain is nuts. Hottest women ever. Don't tell my wife. Weed is soooooo lax there, too. I miss the place. Sevilla was home to me for a year. A grand fucking year.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 19, 2012)

Thats why i wana move there, the weed is accepted, and yeha the broads are smokin hot! Food is good and folks are kewl. And they got nice weather lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 19, 2012)

Man the beaches are INSANE. Especially in the south near Cadiz, etc.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 19, 2012)

Whats the costs like?


----------



## Voidling (Apr 19, 2012)

forget the beach, what's worth scuba diving out there? I don't think I've ever had spanish food. Maybe I should ask my friend to bring me back a girl. ha


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 20, 2012)

heyyyy HC.. hows it goooooin?? sure ur up.. drinkin ur coffee. =) 


*HAPPY 4/20 EVERYONE!!! Shhhhhhmoke Awayyyy!*​


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 20, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> heyyyy HC.. hows it goooooin?? sure ur up.. drinkin ur coffee. =)
> 
> 
> *HAPPY 4/20 EVERYONE!!! Shhhhhhmoke Awayyyy!*​


Back at ya brotha, that's exactly what I'm doing lol. Sitting in the sun on the porch about to pour my third cup and testing the Whiteberry for the first time,,,I see why scandies customers like it so much,,,great flavor, high and though cured still gooey from the insane amount of trics!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 20, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Thats why i wana move there, the weed is accepted, and yeha the broads are smokin hot! Food is good and folks are kewl. And they got nice weather lol


"Well I never been to Spain,,,but I kinda like the music. They say the ladies are insane there,,,and they sure know how to use. They don't abuse it. Never going to lose it,,,,I can't refuse it. What does it matter. What does it matter" 

Haha THAT'S an oldie. Anyone know the band ; ?)

.....my daughter was in Barcellona two summers ago the night Spain won the World Cup. Can you party haha!


----------



## BBYY (Apr 20, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> That looks real killer Voidman!
> 
> Some of the hash i been smokin on , BBYY's Mango Kush is some potent tastey shit! Some of the best domestic hash ive ever smoked, puts me right to sleep. The NL99 hash is actually NL99 and C99 hash mixed, super ripper
> 
> ...


Chea buddy! Was never that nervous before in my life while that package was out there. Will never be doing that again LOL stinky fucking hash SO enjoy it brother


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 20, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> "Well I never been to Spain,,,but I kinda like the music. They say the ladies are insane there,,,and they sure know how to use. They don't abuse it. Never going to lose it,,,,I can't refuse it. What does it matter. What does it matter"
> 
> Haha THAT'S an oldie. Anyone know the band ; ?)
> 
> .....my daughter was in Barcellona two summers ago the night Spain won the World Cup. Can you party haha!


The women in Spain don't age as well as we'd like over here... there are some hotties, don't get me wrong. But there is this THING that happens as they get older... it's like all of a sudden some of them grow talons and shit. You'll have to take my word for it!

Prices used to be great, until we got fucked by the Euro. Hell, when I was there it was a great exchange for the $, but now the euro is up (not for long) . . . the spaniards hate the currency tho. They'll be glad to get back to pesetas, lol.

And yes, craziest parties. Ever!

edit: I'm just going to say happy 420 now, as I'm about to grind some caps and go look for the meaning of life. Wish me luck.


----------



## BBYY (Apr 20, 2012)

h shit it is 420! hpy day everyone bout to brew coffee n roll another one!!!!


----------



## Voidling (Apr 20, 2012)

Well then I'll scratch that off my wish list then.

Never heard it before HC. I know I'm a young one but I grew up on clasic rock. Meatloaf, dr hook, A.P.P, Chris Rhea were some of my favorites, and Boston.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 20, 2012)

happy 420 everybody, enjoy it!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 20, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Well then I'll scratch that off my wish list then.
> 
> Never heard it before HC. I know I'm a young one but I grew up on clasic rock. Meatloaf, dr hook, A.P.P, Chris Rhea were some of my favorites, and Boston.


Yeah that's about early 1970s,,,Three Dog Night

HAPPY 420 to yall


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah HC up in da stoney mix  Hope you're having a good one. . .


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 20, 2012)

HI HIGHLANDER!

Hope all is well with you and those around you, plants most definitely included 

Have a super doobie day, ha, corny and doesn't even really work  I guess if i was scrappy dappy doo i could possibly have gotten away with that :/


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 20, 2012)

BBYY said:


> Chea buddy! Was never that nervous before in my life while that package was out there. Will never be doing that again LOL stinky fucking hash SO enjoy it brother


LOL bro my fuckin mailbox smelled like a Afghani hookah bar LOL


----------



## BBYY (Apr 20, 2012)

lmfao dizz

Im getting ready to throw this into some brownies  made with a whole bunch of g13 haze trimmings


----------



## Voidling (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks like a brown eye, ha

Never listened much to three dog night. can't name a single song of theirs.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 20, 2012)

awww mann. smoked a nice fatty packed with hash!! phewwww. watchin the sox and yanks play. pissed.. i just checked out the veg box... i took ALL the plants out the other day.. adn noticed mites.. sooo i sprayed them down with sum organic miticide/pesticide stuff... well... lets just say the plants did NOT like it.. theyre all burnt to shit.. not sure if they all will recover.. id say i am gonna lose about 75% of the plants.. and theres quite a few in there. about 12.. =( shitty have this happen... on 4-20 too.. =( fuck my life. alotta these plants were just about ready to sex as well.. had been veggin for a month or so.. alotta good strains in there.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 20, 2012)

That really sucks chris but your plants should recover. I like the azamax cause you add it to water at the strength you want. Forgot about the yanks and the sox this afternoon...still going?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 20, 2012)

BBYY said:


> lmfao dizz
> 
> Im getting ready to throw this into some brownies  made with a whole bunch of g13 haze trimmingsView attachment 2130371


Very nice!!!!!!!!! Send me some  lol I kid I [email protected][email protected]


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 20, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Yeah HC up in da stoney mix  Hope you're having a good one. . .


Boooooooooooom Mutha Fukka, i checked thismorning while feeding and one C.B x C4 is putting oup pistil's in early veg. 
So 3 FEM. from 3 B.S.B's, 1 from 2 on the C.B x Calizhar's and 1 so far out 2 B.M.F's. That's good picking if i do say so! Going to get some snap's up this weekend. The 2 C.B x B.S.B's are like twins nice PINK bud's frosting up nice, and the deep purple top on the Calizhar cross is just a wonder to look at.
Great gear H.C !!! I'M ROCKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 21, 2012)

Happy late 420 mango!
Same to the rest of you assholes too


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 21, 2012)

im hopin they do recover... sum of them look pretty bad... the BMF's arent lookin that great.. same goes for the purple widows... sucks cuz those purple widows looked great too! had GREAT structure... and naa the sox games ova... we lost.. =( but we'll get another shot sooo we'll see wat happens. just smoked the last of that candy BSB pheno.... i really wish i had more.. =*( that was probly my fav strain ive grown in a longggg longgg time.. i NEED to get more of thsoe seeds and find that pheno again!! i hope it that rare/hard to find.... u have any idea how often that pheno shows up?? might start a couple arctic expresses too.


----------



## C.Indica (Apr 22, 2012)

Here's the status, general.
And I joined the 250ers yesterday.
Thanks so much for this gear,
they get to ride my first HPS go.
Until I get a CMH.

BSBxCB;
#1: Fem  Going to veg out and take clones. Topped her as well.
#2: Fem  Going to flower her, and reveg later.
#3: Male & Dead.

BMF;
#1: Fem  Going to flower her and reveg also.
#2: Died in the womb.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 22, 2012)

My mothers are already needing another trim. Will they keep growing new shoots or is there only a limited amount? Any issue with growing a clone to replace the mother and put the mother into flower?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 22, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Yeah HC up in da stoney mix  Hope you're having a good one. . .


How's your honey doing man? We know how your doing,,,stoned and busy as a beaver 



tip top toker said:


> HI HIGHLANDER!
> 
> Hope all is well with you and those around you, plants most definitely included
> 
> Have a super doobie day, ha, corny and doesn't even really work  I guess if i was scrappy dappy doo i could possibly have gotten away with that :/


Scooby scooby doo tip top!! Plants are doing real good man, thanks! I'm hanging in there, just had a nice lunch my chick made for us before she had to go work at her second job as a waitress at a local 99 here. She's done that type of stuff for a second job most of her life, it's right up her alley lol



Dizzle Frost said:


> LOL bro my fuckin mailbox smelled like a Afghani hookah bar LOL


I was going to say I wish my dick smelled like an Afghani hooker until I stopped and thought about what their women look like haha



BBYY said:


> lmfao dizz
> 
> Im getting ready to throw this into some brownies  made with a whole bunch of g13 haze trimmingsView attachment 2130371


How were the brownies man?? I got some out on the stove that are still warm but no thc in those



Cindyguygrower said:


> Boooooooooooom Mutha Fukka, i checked thismorning while feeding and one C.B x C4 is putting oup pistil's in early veg.
> So 3 FEM. from 3 B.S.B's, 1 from 2 on the C.B x Calizhar's and 1 so far out 2 B.M.F's. That's good picking if i do say so! Going to get some snap's up this weekend. The 2 C.B x B.S.B's are like twins nice PINK bud's frosting up nice, and the deep purple top on the Calizhar cross is just a wonder to look at.
> Great gear H.C !!! I'M ROCKING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ah very cool cinders your going to have a colorful garden there my friend!! And a damn frosty one too ; !)I like to hear ratios like that, mine have been hovering close to 75% female with my gear. 

Good luck with them man keep on rockin!!!



C.Indica said:


> Here's the status, general.
> And I joined the 250ers yesterday.
> Thanks so much for this gear,
> they get to ride my first HPS go.
> ...


Glad you got a female BMF bro. Go easy on the nutes at first with both strains and see what they like. Hey I have something for ya, I'll pm you later ; !)



Voidling said:


> My mothers are already needing another trim. Will they keep growing new shoots or is there only a limited amount? Any issue with growing a clone to replace the mother and put the mother into flower?


Hey Voidling how's it going. It's a great idea to replace your mums with clones of themselves,,,I would recommend it really. Every couple few months or so. I have 6 of Dizzles C99s that are mothers from the original seed run (still haven't decided which one to keep lmao) I plan on getting 40+ large cuttings from them here in a few minutes,,,,relaxing with a couple of bongs of DOG and watching some mindless television right now. Oh yeah where's my coffee


----------



## Voidling (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks HC. I had planned to put two roms into flower last night. Then was afraid they were too tall to start with and would over grow quickly. So just trimmed them and went too far so put them back into veg. Sadly I'd given them bloom feed before trimming. Will have to pump some nitrogen tonight. Smoked the last of my c99 with a friend and had a fire and watched the meteors last night.

I'm doing well, over growing myself I'm afraid. Going to have to trim the plants back, let them bush a little, then cram them all into flower. Harvest the three that are ready to come out, and let the clones bush into new mothers.

How's things going out your way? Hope your son found what he needed.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks he's coming home tomorrow 

I was going to start my outside season this week but the forcast is for rain cold and some snow all week. Frig that haha next week looks like a better week to start


----------



## Voidling (Apr 22, 2012)

It's too hot to be working outside here so took the mid day break, ha


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 22, 2012)

* [h=2]




[/h] Has anyone got any pics of a BSBxCB just before chop they can throw up?? wanna see what to expect with my girls when they are done and the proceeds from that crop will go to buying more of those beans



 

*


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 22, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks he's coming home tomorrow
> 
> I was going to start my outside season this week but the forcast is for rain cold and some snow all week. Frig that haha next week looks like a better week to start


hahahaha. samee here. i was gettin ready to take sum Blue Dream clones and throw them outdoors.. then i heard the forecast.. lol.


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 22, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heres sum from my BSB x CB run



​


----------



## ProAce (Apr 22, 2012)

In hardening off my plants right now I have 5 Bsb 3 Caliband and 2 afghans going out. Gonna also start some more seeds soon. What are you putting out hc?


----------



## Voidling (Apr 22, 2012)

Gorgeous pics


----------



## C.Indica (Apr 22, 2012)

_"Glad you got a female BMF bro. Go easy on the nutes at first with both strains and see what they like. Hey I have something for ya, I'll pm you later ; !)"

_I'm using GH's General Organics. Give or take a few additives.
They're riding nicely. They're getting some much needed Cal/Mag later.
I have some Trial, Error, and Elimination to do first, and figure out these strains I have.
I have seven different females going right now.

Going to narrow it down to just a few and then go nuts on your CaliBand looking for a Cali-Orange dominant pheno.

Thank you so much HC.
I figured out how I'll pay you back.

When I get some CS running, I'm going to self my favorite girls and send you self-seeds.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 22, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the second time you've referenced buying those seeds, where are you going to buy them ; ?)


Those are some beautiful pictures chris!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 22, 2012)

ProAce said:


> In hardening off my plants right now I have 5 Bsb 3 Caliband and 2 afghans going out. Gonna also start some more seeds soon. What are you putting out hc?


I haven't had an outdoor grow in a couple of years now,,,got a shitload of flower seeds for flower gardens haha and I germed a bunch of sunflower seeds a week ago and am now afraid to take them out of the paper towels inside the 1 gal baggie. It's morphing into a creature of some prolly going to be a friggen beanstalk. They are feeding on the paper towels and there are roots everywhere hehe.

Speaking of beanstalk...movie coming out this summer that looks real good. Jack and the Beanstalk I thinks it's called



C.Indica said:


> _"Glad you got a female BMF bro. Go easy on the nutes at first with both strains and see what they like. Hey I have something for ya, I'll pm you later ; !)"
> 
> _I'm using GH's General Organics. Give or take a few additives.
> They're riding nicely. They're getting some much needed Cal/Mag later.
> ...


Let me know when your Caliband are flowering and I'll jump over to your thread and give you some pheno info Indie


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 22, 2012)

I dropped a bunch of sunflowers last week and have a nice little patch coming up now. I'm going to get married man! She wants sunflowers at the wedding so I thought what the heck, I grow nice flowers 

How have you been dude?!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 22, 2012)

doing good man congrats on the news! my girl just walked in I'm having a snack and about to log off

best of luck bro!


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 22, 2012)

check these out...


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 22, 2012)

Congrats colo, that's great man. Those buds are looking pretty damn mental, too. Sounds like you're doing well.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 22, 2012)

HC glad yur boys comin home 


Cowboy, those look pretty fuckin sweet mango, and congrats on the marriage thing...after the wedding you will be the guy in yur avatar gettin whooped on by the wife LOL


----------



## Voidling (Apr 22, 2012)

Congrats Colo


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 23, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's the second time you've referenced buying those seeds, where are you going to buy them ; ?)
> 
> I dont know but im hoping with a bit of luck and a minor miracle something good will happen lol, justlove them colours


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 23, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> heres sum from my BSB x CB run
> 
> 
> View attachment 2133678View attachment 2133679View attachment 2133680View attachment 2133681View attachment 2133682View attachment 2133683View attachment 2133684View attachment 2133685View attachment 2133686
> ​


Gorgeous pics mate,cheers for throwing them up, will be more then happy if mine turn out half as good as your`s look lol


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 23, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Gorgeous pics mate,cheers for throwing them up, will be more then happy if mine turn out half as good as your`s look lol


id say u have like a 90% chance theyre turn out like that... i have yet to see any BSB x CB plants that havent turned a dark barney purple yet.. i kno quite a few ppl have hrown them out as well. hope for the best!!! u should take a clone and keep a mom plant instead of buyin (or trying to buy. lol) more seeds. that way u wont have to hope for a female.. etc..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 23, 2012)

What's going on chris, working today?


----------



## C.Indica (Apr 23, 2012)

It'll be a long time off.
Not cracking seeds for a few more grows.
Need to figure out which to keep and such.
These are all the girls I have..

Unknown Dank
Lemon Skunk
Ace of Spades
Headband
BSBxCB #1
BSBxCB #2
BMF


----------



## Voidling (Apr 23, 2012)

Sensei bought couple of the ace of spades so I'll probably get a cut of it. How do you find it?

Just cut down a romulan. My knife didn't want to go through. Should of taken pics and trimmed first. All the fan leaves have been gone for a bit and the sugar leaves aren't frosty but to be expected with seeded plant. Debating on cutting down the other two tonight.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 24, 2012)

sup fellow assholes

I think its time to do some smoke reports , i keep notes and when i feel ambitous i make a report ..... im a lil behind the times right now lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 24, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> sup fellow assholes
> 
> I think its time to do some smoke reports , i keep notes and when i feel ambitous i make a report ..... im a lil behind the times right now lol


Yo mango. Just trying to get my chick out of here lol. With the new sales rep job she makes her own hours.

Talk to you bro : !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 24, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Sensei bought couple of the ace of spades so I'll probably get a cut of it. How do you find it?
> 
> Just cut down a romulan. My knife didn't want to go through. Should of taken pics and trimmed first. All the fan leaves have been gone for a bit and the sugar leaves aren't frosty but to be expected with seeded plant. Debating on cutting down the other two tonight.


seeded plants usually frostier, what'd c ross?


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeaa man. I was workin.  lol I'm always on my phone on here b4 work and on break.. u can call it an obsesson... I call it dedication. Lol. Goin ito work at 3 2day.. I wanna take sum. Clones off this blue dream.. cuz I plan on takin quite a few of the bottom branches off... they're not gonna get much light.. soo I thibk its a waste.. but I don't have any soil. :[ only gardening soil.. not potting soil.. hmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 24, 2012)

Hey dude, just in to drop a couple of your girl's in bro!
http://






Here's the Calizhar cross out the middle of these threehttp://






The other 2 ( b.s.b ) have nice Pinky Bud's


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 24, 2012)

hi caveman, hope your doing well!
are you growing any super lemon bubblebombs?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 25, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Sensei bought couple of the ace of spades so I'll probably get a cut of it. How do you find it?
> 
> Just cut down a romulan. My knife didn't want to go through. Should of taken pics and trimmed first. All the fan leaves have been gone for a bit and the sugar leaves aren't frosty but to be expected with seeded plant. Debating on cutting down the other two tonight.


Hey Voidman very cool bro! You are offically an indoor grower now haha, just think of everything that you have learned in the past 3 months : !) 

Congrats on your your first real harvest, enjoy your own homegrown now haha. Hope the Rom helps with the pain man!




Dizzle Frost said:


> sup fellow assholes
> 
> I think its time to do some smoke reports , i keep notes and when i feel ambitous i make a report ..... im a lil behind the times right now lol


What's going on man. What's in the bowl these days? I got about an oz of some DOG and Lemon Qleaner to last me till my next harvest in a couple of weeks,,,9 Grape Apollo and 1 DOG. The GA's are in the hulking up stage, fun watching them morph into beasters. And this is only the run from seed. The clones should really put out some weight! I kept 2 cuttings from each female and they all rooted but I lost some in my little suspended growth pattern I had them in. Had about 50 rooted cuttings in plugs that I put into a tray of dirt for a few weeks to save space and try and keep them small,,,they got underwatered and I lost about a third. Totally my fault. I have a cutting of the resin dripper going (yes!) and 4 of the other orginal 9 GA's have cuttings. Doesn't matter because the plants are all almost identical lol

Later man!



chb444220 said:


> Yeaa man. I was workin.  lol I'm always on my phone on here b4 work and on break.. u can call it an obsesson... I call it dedication. Lol. Goin ito work at 3 2day.. I wanna take sum. Clones off this blue dream.. cuz I plan on takin quite a few of the bottom branches off... they're not gonna get much light.. soo I thibk its a waste.. but I don't have any soil. :[ only gardening soil.. not potting soil.. hmmmmmmmmm.....


No work for me this week, shitty weather and I'm in no hurry to get back to that grind lol.

Glad your cutting all that bottom junk off lol, I wasn't going to say anything though,,,wanted to see who else mentioned it. A couple of peeps did. I think your weight comes out to the same when you trim the bottom third off cause the tops get a little heftier and you get the added benifit of additional air flow.

What are the genetics of the Blue Dream?



Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey dude, just in to drop a couple of your girl's in bro!
> http://
> 
> 
> ...


There are 2 purple phenotypes in that batch of Caliband,,,,a higher yeilding one and there is also one that show's up in about 1 out of every 5 plants that is a lower yeilding purple pheno that always looks more yellow leaves and not as robust as the other purple pheno. The Caliband is more of a daytime smoke but it's a real nice daytime smoke ; !)

Look for pink buds on the Black Sour Bubble brotha lol,,,that's the real deal. The purple bsb is Black Rose dom and would prolly make a good looking houseplant lmao but not the one you want to keep around as a keeper in your garden. 

If you kept clones of the BSB you should be happy next generations,,,more weight and frost.

Have a great day my brotha from anotha motha 



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hi caveman, hope your doing well!
> are you growing any super lemon bubblebombs?


Hey there doc long time! Doing good thanks, hoping you are too. No I'm not growing that out,,,I have about a million too many strains going and trying to reign myself in,,,without much luck so far hehe. Hey you have some awesome nature shots around here and there! You must live near gods country too haha.

Take care ambs

Lemon Qleaner puff puff pass >>>>>>>> 8 !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 25, 2012)

Couple of shots of the veg room I just took

The left two thirds are C99 for an upcoming sog in the Anne Frank closet under the 430...


----------



## ghb (Apr 25, 2012)

it looks like your germinating method works well lol, it looks like a watercress salad in that tissue.

what's the set-up in Anne Franks cab these days?, i seem to remember about 8-10 plants being inches away from a 400, are you gonna put 48 plants in there?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 25, 2012)

Yeah I know right haha. They are pretty much all poking their heads above dirt now out here on the porch,,,they are giant sunflowers that grow fast, Ima use them as a fence of sorts outdoors haha. Got another 100 or so seeds I'll put outdoors in a couple of weeks. Weather is all fucked up around here...last frost is normally end of May. Right now all of the fruit trees are blossomed out and we havent had a frost in weeks. Came close to 90F last month lol.

The C99 clones are real nice for a sog. They will grow straight up with no branching that way and they have a very small footprint of their own. I have run one group of clones through already to see how they would grow in the containers I plan on using..1/2 gal milk cartons and I was happy with the results. I took about 42-44 cuttings and was planning on running between 36 and 40. I'm thinking the af closet is going to be a perpetual cindy sog for a while,,,forseeing about a 25% increase in yeild and a week less flowering time between runs : !)

....right now I have 4 Grape Ape x Hashberry (GA pheno) and 3 Bubba Kush x Master Kush (2nd run two phenos : ) at 3 weeks in


----------



## ghb (Apr 25, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah I know right haha. They are pretty much all poking their heads above dirt now out here on the porch,,,they are giant sunflowers that grow fast, Ima use them as a fence of sorts outdoors haha. Got another 100 or so seeds I'll put outdoors in a couple of weeks. Weather is all fucked up around here...last frost is normally end of May. Right now all of the fruit trees are blossomed out and we havent had a frost in weeks. Came close to 90F last month lol.
> 
> The C99 clones are real nice for a sog. They will grow straight up with no branching that way and they have a very small footprint of their own. I have run one group of clones through already to see how they would grow in the containers I plan on using..1/2 gal milk cartons and I was happy with the results. I took about 42-44 cuttings and was planning on running between 36 and 40. I'm thinking the af closet is going to be a perpetual cindy sog for a while,,,forseeing about a 25% increase in yeild and a week less flowering time between runs : !)
> 
> ....right now I have 4 Grape Ape x Hashberry (GA pheno) and 3 Bubba Kush x Master Kush (2nd run two phenos : ) at 3 weeks in


i prefer plants that grow like that, i had a mystery lemon skunk cutting that was excellent for sog, mould resistant, very little side branching and thick colas instead of dense golf ball nugs. the cheese i'm growing now is the opposite, it grows sideways ffs.



getting frisky outdoors this year eh?, i must say i'm jealous. weather is much worse over here i can assure you, and by worse i don't mean extreme it's just one big grey cloud


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 25, 2012)

Some BSB getting potted up...


----------



## ghb (Apr 25, 2012)

is that the black rose pheno of your bsb? (the one that turns purple very quickly)

it looks like they are trying to purple up in veg almost, they have that very deep rich green colouring that we like to see.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 25, 2012)

ghb said:


> is that the black rose pheno of your bsb? (the one that turns purple very quickly)
> 
> it looks like they are trying to purple up in veg almost, they have that very deep rich green colouring that we like to see.


Haha ghb surely you jest....read a few posts back what I was just saying about the black rose purple pheno 


.........Look for pink buds on the Black Sour Bubble brotha lol,,,that's the real deal. The purple bsb is Black Rose dom and would prolly make a good looking houseplant lmao but not the one you want to keep around as a keeper in your garden. 




....


----------



## ghb (Apr 25, 2012)

haha fair enough man, it's there in black and white, pink buds = good, purple leaves = not so good got it.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2012)

HI caveman. I thought you were trying to trick me with that pile of germing seeds in the papertowel..! those are mj seeds? they look great.i thought it was a pile of alfalfa sprouts..haha.. How did you do that? your a madman! i like your growing style. I have been trying to post to you but this site is so fucked these days. YOur plant palatte is to die for. How you get all those wonderful colors in your flowers is really incredible. I recall a post a few weeks ago with a picture you took of 3 buds all so very different in color, it was so beautiful. I wanted to let you know but crash..crash..comp issues. and now no one has pm and you dont even have visitor message, at least for me. 
Man i was hoping you had a the super lemon bubblebomb growing. damn! IM kinda like you, i have so many strains but that one will pop ASAp .
Im starting a double waterfarm grow..got casey jones and the dog germin right now. 
I hope your outdoor garden does great this year. Thanks for the spectacular pictures as always.
take care
Ambz


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 25, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha ghb surely you jest....read a few posts back what I was just saying about the black rose purple pheno
> 
> 
> .........Look for pink buds on the Black Sour Bubble brotha lol,,,that's the real deal. The purple bsb is Black Rose dom and would prolly make a good looking houseplant lmao but not the one you want to keep around as a keeper in your garden.
> ...


Lol, funny one.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2012)

TRYNA! hi there.. thanks for the picture of the cute birdys in your mailbox! awesome... my lovebird Pickel passed away yesterday.. RIP he had a great life!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 25, 2012)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> TRYNA! hi there.. thanks for the picture of the cute birdys in your mailbox! awesome... my lovebird Pickel passed away yesterday.. RIP he had a great life!


So sorry for your loss, ive got an update n the birds in my camera. My mailman actuall asked me yesterday if i could just remove the nest. i just stared at him. imma nature nut i couldn't do that. Lol she chose MY mailbox. I hope you deal with your feelings in a non-depressing productive way. I'm sure he had a great life(Who wouldn't want to be your bird!) now he will rest well.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 25, 2012)

tryna, you are so cool. thanks. im trying, its hard but im trying, have an awesome day dude.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks HC, owe you a lot. Hope it does the trick for pain. Now got to work on selecting one keeper. Round two is rom 4 & 5 to pick between. Working on new clones for round 3 which will be where I decide my keeper. Need a second flower cab to start checking these c99 x haze plants. Looks like I should of waited before popping them. I want to start other strains but have to wait. Waiting and self control are hard


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 25, 2012)

RIP Pickel


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 25, 2012)

Rip lil pickel!!! Hey HC the genetics of the blue dream are dj shorts blueberryx super silver haze.  the super silver haze is "questionable".... sum ppl say that's wat it is.. other people suggest its a mysery haze.. idk. Lol. I have planed on trimmin up the bottom fr a while. I'm just waitin to get more soil soo I can make. Clones outta the botton branches.. they're gonna be part of my outdoor guerilla grow. =O. They'll do fuckin great outdoors.  the cheese smells amazibg as well.. the smell isn't to strong right now. There's not much frost.. but I can smell it... and its funny... cuz it really does have a cheese smell... its rediculous! The mod is a short bush. With a fruity/lemony smell. The blue dream has a piny scent rightnow. But I'm sure as it gets older ill have a better description of the smell.. the 3 c99 clones are doin great!! Ughhhh aiiht. My lunch break is ova. Lada cave man


----------



## Voidling (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey Chris, can you pop into my thread and talk about the MOD? Glockdoc said he could get mod clones and looking for info. I swore I'd seen mother of destruction back in 2010 but can't find anything on it now. Closest I've found is Mist of Destruction that's over on ICMAG. It's Kali Mist x Destroyer.

I've had blue dream before, it didn't knock me out and I'm a light weight. I didn't really feel any kind of buzz or high from it, but I was more talkative, sociable and relaxed around the strangers I found myself among. I learned that while I don't care for Renaissance Faires, I really liked partying with the workers after at the campout. Hoping I got a female BB that will do the same but stronger.

Had to set my veg plants outside for a bit as I'm having some workers at that property today. Of course 2 hours later a helicopter flies over and then cop sirens start up. I'm not there now, and am semi somewhat kind of noid. I know there's no way they can see ~16 plants less than a foot tall hidden out in the middle of the woods.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 25, 2012)

Sounds like classic noid symptoms voidman 

Five Flojas on ther left compliments of chris. The two in the smaller containers have been upcanned and there are 4 phenotypes still. The girl on the far left is 1 week into flowering and is pheno #2. Not the real purple one but the next shade down hehe. She puts out giant buds with big ole calyxs.

Four BSB on the right side that will veg for a few more weeks before I put them into the rotation. Currently doing 5 or 6 plants every 2.5 wks in there now.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 25, 2012)

AK47 x C99 (compliments of BBYY) about to jump into veg stage. They will be getting a light dose of nutes tonight for the first time...



Lemon Qleaner on the left and DOG on the right, two of my favorite strains


----------



## C.Indica (Apr 25, 2012)

One of my BSBxCB's went from green, to purple calyxes, and she's only @ Day 5 flowering.
Nice.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 25, 2012)

Lookin good homie


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 25, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Lookin good homie


Shit I got one foot out the door. Be back later maybe we'll catch up

Later asshole


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 25, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Shit I got one foot out the door. Be back later maybe we'll catch up
> 
> Later asshole


sounds good mango


----------



## Voidling (Apr 25, 2012)

Oh crap, just realized I didn't go put them back in. Sure hope a deer doesn't take to them :/


----------



## BBYY (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice seedlings HC.

Mine are smelling like pineapples for the most part. Two females already showed for me and I think I see a trait with males but I wanna make sure before I speak. 

I am also thinking it needs a backcross to the AK 47 but still to early to tell. 

They grow fast for me, spite the need for transplanting for like a week. I would top them but i forgot and did mine late and are real bushy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey there BBYY.

They are out on the porch soaking up some rays, they took to their first feeding nicely. I plan on topping them early at the third or fourth node, they are all working on their third now. Interested in seeing what this cross is like!


Thanks everyone for their thoughts and kind words towards my son...he came home the night before last. We had a pizza and movie night over here, trying to think of the name of the movie we watched,,,it was stupid funny lol slasher movie. Bill Paxton played Coconut Pete on this resort island. I'll have to look up the name. Had lunch with my daughter yesterday, she has a coupe of weeks left of school before summer break. I'm hoping she works with us again this summer.

Beautiful sunny morning in the green mtns. Have to get some more pot plants out on the porch and take advantage of the sun. Going to be cold with a heavy frost this weekend...with the apple trees already blosomed a hard frost could very easily devestate the states apple crop. Between the bees leaving and the crazy weather lately we are in for a good fucking by mother nature soon.

Man am I shtooooned haha. Lemon Qleaner is friggen potent as shit!


,,,,Broken Lizards Club Dread was the name of the slasher flick


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2012)

Club dread is a hilarious movie, Glad you got your boy back home and got to spend some QT together


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah it was a riot haha. Coconut Pete cracked me up and down. 

Thanks alot bc. I think I'm going to spring to have a professionally recorded music video of him. I told him we were going to redo his music studio at his mom's house where he lives and he would rather have the video done than having a couple of grand sunk into his studio so I guess it's pretty important to him. He said you can't get off the ground these days without one.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah it was a riot haha. Coconut Pete cracked me up and down.
> 
> Thanks alot bc. I think I'm going to spring to have a professionally recorded music video of him. I told him we were going to redo his music studio at his mom's house where he lives and he would rather have the video done than having a couple of grand sunk into his studio so I guess it's pretty important to him. He said you can't get off the ground these days without one.


Sounds like a plan!! What does he play?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Sounds like a plan!! What does he play?


He started out on drums when he was 14,,,I used to like watching him on the drums better than any other instrument lol but he went from there to frontman on guitar...had a few bands and played around town at a couple of place but now he records everything himself and mixes it together. He's got a manager and has a few dates on the Warped Tour this summer. He's been a roadie for some of the big names that come to town.

Always been an entrupenour too haha...when he was in grade school he would make bootleg cds and sell them to the other kids for 5$ ea!

Well I have most of my garden chores out of the way, gone from sunny here to going to rain soon. Think I'll put my feet up, turn the tv on and refill this bongo of dog ; !)


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 26, 2012)

HC out of interest are the BSBxCB seeds still being made or was it a one-off batch?


----------



## Voidling (Apr 26, 2012)

It's hard to play every instrument during a live show. I've some people do it with loop machines, it's interesting to watch for a minute but gets awful repetitive during the song. Ha.

Good news, deer didn't eat my plants. Also the Rom was a pretty nice stone, lasted a bit and forgot all the pain.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 26, 2012)

Broken Lizard movies are fuckin funny! Try to find Slammin Salmon to, funny as all fuck


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> HC out of interest are the BSBxCB seeds still being made or was it a one-off batch?


It was a one time batch rimmner, but I left enough for myself to play with this fall. I'll count them and if there are any to spare ,,,; !)



Voidling said:


> It's hard to play every instrument during a live show. I've some people do it with loop machines, it's interesting to watch for a minute but gets awful repetitive during the song. Ha.
> 
> Good news, deer didn't eat my plants. Also the Rom was a pretty nice stone, lasted a bit and forgot all the pain.


Glad to hear the Romulan worked for the pain,,,I got thousands of those seeds hehe. 

He wouldn't tour by himself knucklehead , he has band members. He is just doing his own music right now,,,,artist mix all their own stuff together all the time. He says a lot of bullshit that you don't have deal with lol



Dizzle Frost said:


> Broken Lizard movies are fuckin funny! Try to find Slammin Salmon to, funny as all fuck


I'll look for it sometime man,,,,Ghost Rider just came on. It had better get better soon though haha.

Got my feet up shmokin some LQ>>>puff puff pass


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 26, 2012)

heres a close up of the Skush (skunk pheno)


----------



## Voidling (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a fair number of seeds from over seeding that first bunch. Oops. If one of the BB turn out to be male, I need to figure out how to collect the pollen without pollinating the rest. Not sure how to do so since I don't have another box to move it to.

I wish I could figure out how to make a tent. I think it would be cheaper than making a bigger box. Maybe not as cheap as just buying a tent though. Just want to be able to stack them, or stack stuff on top of them. Not sure if the ones in hydro stores would be sturdy enough. Trying to figure out what size to go with to put my 400w hps to work. Maybe a 4' cube. How far down is a 400w penetration good? A 4' cube would give me 2' of plant height give or take a little. Thinking maybe the 4ft square footprint might be weak on the edges so 3' square footprint? I probably won't get to make it for a while though. Wishful thinking


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 26, 2012)

I got a load of lq loaded atm too, thanks for that man!

I think it is among my favs too, again thanks for that 

step out for a while and there is still not but dank around here, drool....


----------



## BBYY (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey Guys!

Hey HC! Hope things are going good now that the home is together.

I have some shots to share with ya. I will start with the AK47 - The mom to my cross your growing. These shots give me a hard on and I cant wait to see if the cross picks up these yields!

Then I have a Choc Chunky Monkey & Blueberry I wanna show and a shot of my veg room.

I posted some nice pics in the frostiest buds thread, If you go there, there is shots of all my buds..Skush, kushberry, mango and then these too.



here is the ak

here is CCM
View attachment 2141188
here is my veg plants

here is my next flowering plants to keep thigns moving good. Cant see it but there is 6 young ones in 1 gals behind all the bigger mature ones.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 27, 2012)

look at all the pr0n in here... time to go smoke a bowlski! hope you're all good HC.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 27, 2012)

That CCM looks nuts!!!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 27, 2012)

that makes papa proud!


----------



## Saerimmner (Apr 27, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> It was a one time batch rimmner, but I left enough for myself to play with this fall. I'll count them and if there are any to spare ,,,; !)
> 
> Thats a real pity man as that strain is a work of art, looks gorgeous but going to attempt a re-veg on the 4 ive got flowering when they are finished and just going to allow em a nice slow return to life at their own pace while the 12 Caliband ive also got on the go flower out
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 27, 2012)

caveman, are you sure you werent stoned when you told me you werent growing it?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

he's always stoned LOL


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 28, 2012)

Lol. Dizz.. you took the words right off of my keyboard.. lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 28, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> heres a close up of the Skush (skunk pheno)
> 
> View attachment 2140362View attachment 2140363


I'll check out the smoke report on it that you just posted mango looks like it's nice. I'm thinking I have a few of those seeds kicking around 



colocowboy said:


> I got a load of lq loaded atm too, thanks for that man!
> 
> I think it is among my favs too, again thanks for that
> 
> step out for a while and there is still not but dank around here, drool....


Nice man I'm glad you like it! I have to run a batch of those seeds too, I must of forgotten to take cuttings of my last LQ and when I trimmed her up I forgot to leave some to reveg. Too bad cause out of a couple dozen strains growing here in the cave, that was one of my fav. 



BBYY said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Hey HC! Hope things are going good now that the home is together.
> 
> ...


Nice plants buddy! Where would you rate the potency on the AK, I know a lot of folks on here that love it. I used to have a Shiskaberry dom Calizar that looked just like your CCM, what are it's genetics?

And thanks mango, things are good with my son!

Going to pot up the AK47 x C99 soon, they are getting into veg mode and I want to get them out of the party cups. Should be an interesting cross man : !)



Bobotrank said:


> look at all the pr0n in here... time to go smoke a bowlski! hope you're all good HC.


Tis good my friend hope your way as well. Anytime ya want to give a mom update feel free, hope she doing good man!



Saerimmner said:


> Highlanders cave said:
> 
> 
> > It was a one time batch rimmner, but I left enough for myself to play with this fall. I'll count them and if there are any to spare ,,,; !)
> ...


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hyy hc the genetics o the chocolate chunky munky is gorilla grape x chocolate chunk.. pretty sure it is. Lol. Its one of dizzes creations.  I did a small 12-12 grow from seed. It was bomb smoke. But it stayed very small.. don't think my grow gave it must justice ya kno.. I wann give it another go


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 28, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> Hyy hc the genetics o the chocolate chunky munky is gorilla grape x chocolate chunk.. pretty sure it is. Lol. Its one of dizzes creations.  I did a small 12-12 grow from seed. It was bomb smoke. But it stayed very small.. don't think my grow gave it must justice ya kno.. I wann give it another go


Ok now I have to look up Gorilla Grape lol and I have heard of Chocolate Chunk,,,,has some Thai in it? Got some freebee Thai seeds with my first ever order and grew them outdoors Guerilla style before I knew how to take clones.

Speaking of being high all the time haha, some pics I posted yesterday morning in the wrong thread haha,,,,


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 28, 2012)

does it always have to be a quickie?what about slow long and easy once in a while?jeezzz
[video=youtube_share;8UVNT4wvIGY]http://youtu.be/8UVNT4wvIGY[/video]


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 28, 2012)

I know doc, that's what I keep telling my girl too. Jeeze lol!


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 28, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ah ya caught me baby lol. Yes I was growing it, I ended up with a few females that I flowered from seed. Had never done that before and after about 5 weeks they were still so small I binned them. There are quite a few strains that don't make the cut here and I just didna have the patience and got sick of knocking over the little containers that they were in. Soz rob



cheers mate


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 2143936View attachment 2143937View attachment 2143938
> 
> Ok now I have to look up Gorilla Grape lol and I have heard of Chocolate Chunk,,,,has some Thai in it? Got some freebee Thai seeds with my first ever order and grew them outdoors Guerilla style before I knew how to take clones.
> 
> Speaking of being high all the time haha, some pics I posted yesterday morning in the wrong thread haha,,,,


 The Choco Chunky Munky is the same father as the Grape Apollo, the GG. Momma was Cannacopias Chocolate (aka Chocolate Chunk) and yes its a Chocolate Thai hybrid X'd Tom Hills Deep Chunk afghani IBL. Huge yields of sticky stinky nuggage.

Gorilla Grape was Outlaw Grower's creation, its Purple Erkle x Double Purple Doja



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> does it always have to be a quickie?what about slow long and easy once in a while?jeezzz
> [video=youtube_share;8UVNT4wvIGY]http://youtu.be/8UVNT4wvIGY[/video]


 lol 45 mins is a quickie in my world.... sex is way to good to just have for a few mins lol ... and if you happen to blow an early nut, than start eating soem va-jj untill you can reveg yourself for round two LMAO


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 28, 2012)

i was talking about the super lemon bubblebomb. lmao.. have you guys ever tried super lemon haze and bubblebomb? if you did caveman than dont see why you pulled out so fast? POETENT chit lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

LMFAO!!!!!!! Oh :\ thought you meant sex .... my bad lol


----------



## BBYY (Apr 28, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Broken Lizard movies are fuckin funny! Try to find Slammin Salmon to, funny as all fuck


omfg I had forgotten about that movie. Need to download it and get some proper laughing weed 


Highlanders cave said:


> Got my feet up shmokin some LQ>>>puff puff pass


Same thing here man! Kicking it grandpa style on the recliner Have a nice pile of bud already broken up that I've been reloading into this pipe all morning. have so many things to do today and I dont think I can get up outta this chair.



billcollector99 said:


> That CCM looks nuts!!!!





Dizzle Frost said:


> that makes papa proud!


Thanks Guys. BC - Even since i started flowering her I can be quoted saying that plenty of times. Im gonna reveg it til I can run more and Find a better yielding pheno, i know ther is one 



Highlanders cave said:


> Nice plants buddy! Where would you rate the potency on the AK, I know a lot of folks on here that love it. I used to have a Shiskaberry dom Calizar that looked just like your CCM, what are it's genetics?
> 
> Going to pot up the AK47 x C99 soon, they are getting into veg mode and I want to get them out of the party cups. Should be an interesting cross man : !)


The earlier you can get em in the better. I left mine in 1 gals seems like for a few days extra and now roots are growing out the drain holes and I can tell they have slowed dow. Fuckking store ran outta my soil. Think they would notice >5 bags and order more before they run out. One issue with med states is everyone tries to jump in the trade cause its making money but they dont know how to run fuck all.

Shit anyways LOL When I first finished the ak i left it in for almost 9 weeks, big fucking mistake LOL shit was wayyyyy to potent had me going crazy. I built up a slow tolerance to it and I need to rate it at a 8+ potency.
My idea sprung to cross the c99 to it when I harvested them both together and mixed the two weeds together in a fatty headknocker. was wicked stoned and by that weekend I had a male c99 that was in veg into the flowerroom with a few ak clones to get what we have today (still tryin to get a name going for her)


Dizzle Frost said:


> The Choco Chunky Munky is the same father as the Grape Apollo, the GG. Momma was Cannacopias Chocolate (aka Chocolate Chunk) and yes its a Chocolate Thai hybrid X'd Tom Hills Deep Chunk afghani IBL. Huge yields of sticky stinky nuggage.
> 
> Gorilla Grape was Outlaw Grower's creation, its Purple Erkle x Double Purple Doja
> 
> lol 45 mins is a quickie in my world.... sex is way to good to just have for a few mins lol ... and if you happen to blow an early nut, than start eating soem va-jj untill you can reveg yourself for round two LMAO


lmfao you can fuck the suckings but never suck the fuckings


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

theres deff bigger yielders in there, and belive it or not more resinous phenos to


----------



## BBYY (Apr 28, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> theres deff bigger yielders in there, and belive it or not more resinous phenos to


what plant is your avatar? I got a hunch but its kinda small to tell


----------



## C.Indica (Apr 28, 2012)

Yo HC, you ever plan on getting into some 10-12 week Sativa hybrids?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

BBYY said:


> what plant is your avatar? I got a hunch but its kinda small to tell


 its that funky choco chunky munky  grown by my kneegrow himself


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 28, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> LMFAO!!!!!!! Oh :\ thought you meant sex .... my bad lol


Yeah I know right. Shoot I was trying figure out how I had f'd the doc lol



C.Indica said:


> Yo HC, you ever plan on getting into some 10-12 week Sativa hybrids?


Nope. No and nada. I have (had now that I lost the LQ cut) some shorter flowering potent sativa hybrids and one 10 weeker the Ubber Kush x Chemberry which is one of my favorites. For a commercial op I have way too many strains but it's fun ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey Dizzle what's going on mango. The Chocolate Chunk sounds like some wild fire...a thai hybrid crossed with an afghani. So being afghani does that make it a kush? I have heard you talk about the kush taste in some of those crosses. I have a Double Purple Dojo cross going (the Floja from chris), it's an ok commercial crop with average flower time of 8 wks and a couple days with the potential for decent yeild. It's prolly fun for peeps to get, there are several phenos and they are all different shades of purple haha.

Watched Travis Pastrana race in his first Nascar race last night down in Richmand, he did ok got a little excited on his first pit and was penalized 2 laps lol, his next race is in 2 weeks in Darlington. He does a bunch of rally races here in this state and is a friend of a friend of my daughters. She has hung out with him before a has a pic of him hugging her and I guess he wrote something on it. And oh she is in love with him


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 28, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Dizzle what's going on mango. The Chocolate Chunk sounds like some wild fire...a thai hybrid crossed with an afghani. So being afghani does that make it a kush? I have heard you talk about the kush taste in some of those crosses. I have a Double Purple Dojo cross going (the Floja from chris), it's an ok commercial crop with average flower time of 8 wks and a couple days with the potential for decent yeild. It's prolly fun for peeps to get, there are several phenos and they are all different shades of purple haha.
> 
> Watched Travis Pastrana race in his first Nascar race last night down in Richmand, he did ok got a little excited on his first pit and was penalized 2 laps lol, his next race is in 2 weeks in Darlington. He does a bunch of rally races here in this state and is a friend of a friend of my daughters. She has hung out with him before a has a pic of him hugging her and I guess he wrote something on it. And oh she is in love with him


The Chocolate is some boom digity! You can taste the Thai in a few phenos, but the Deep Chunk is very overpowering in genetics. DC is an IBL Pure Afghani from the 70s, not sure what region it came from but if i had to guess id say its from up North (N.Afghani strains are more resinous) has a nice variety of tastes from chocolate to skunk to piney. The Chocolate is bred liek this .......Choco Thai x Indigo Indica( afghani strain)bred by my mentor Mr Soul from Brothers Grimm..... than crossed to Deep Chunk ppolen. Giant yields of sticky icky , one of the stinkiest strains ive ever grown, about the Kush question, i wouldnt considder it a Kush but it does pack that Kushy taste in a few of the DC phenos. Tastes like Gold Seal Afhani hash from the 80s.

I used to watch Travis race bikes, crazy fucker lol I didnt know he went to drive for Nascar .. i noticed a lota guys coming from other racing coming into Nascar, some Indy guys, F-1 and now dirtbikes.


----------



## C.Indica (Apr 29, 2012)

Who's holding these CCM seeds?
I'd kill to test a batch of these out for some in-line breeding.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 29, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> Hyy hc the genetics o the chocolate chunky munky is gorilla grape x chocolate chunk.. pretty sure it is. Lol. Its one of dizzes creations.  I did a small 12-12 grow from seed. It was bomb smoke. But it stayed very small.. don't think my grow gave it must justice ya kno.. I wann give it another go


Thanks for the info chris. I'm just reading up on the Chocolate Chunk that the dizzhole posted last night. Eagle landed last week, right : ?)


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 29, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks for the info chris. I'm just reading up on the Chocolate Chunk that the dizzhole posted last night. Eagle landed last week, right : ?)


nooo problemo mann. i knwr dizz would have alot more in depth info. lol. got myself a new phone last night. signed up for the 2 yr thingy wit at&t the HTC inspire... i needed a new phone bad. i was with virgin mobile for a few years.. phones and service sucked. lol. and actually no it hasnt landed yet. lol. i was surprised. must just be running a lil behind. =) im sure it will arrive soooon. probly 2morrow. =D im excited. soo many strains to start!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 29, 2012)

Hmmm that's not kosher the eagle flew out on tues, it shouldn't take more than two days to go to the next state over much less more than four. Snail mail is earning it's nickname.

Three of the Apollo 11 dom Grape Apollos, the resin dripper is on the right. Sorry can't enlarge now


----------



## chb444220 (Apr 29, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 2145834
> 
> Hmmm that's not kosher the eagle flew out on tues, it shouldn't take more than two days to go to the next state over much less more than four. Snail mail is earning it's nickname.
> 
> Three of the Apollo 11 dom Grape Apollos, the resin dripper is on the right. Sorry can't enlarge now


yeaaaa usually it doesnt take long at all.. we'll see if it arrives monday. =) im sure it will. just a lil behind. =) just did an update ova at my thread if ya wanna check it out.


----------



## BBYY (Apr 29, 2012)

whats up kind faced killers!!?!
I finally crawled outta that recliner today! And gonna get my weekend errands done. which will include stoping at every dispensary if I have too til I find a proper indica! Holy shit you would think someone would have some, Been really disappointing lately. Getting some soil too and hopefully ill get to cutting down that ak47 soon.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2012)

View attachment 2146228



Looks f'in awesome mango!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 29, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 2145834
> 
> Hmmm that's not kosher the eagle flew out on tues, it shouldn't take more than two days to go to the next state over much less more than four. Snail mail is earning it's nickname.
> 
> Three of the Apollo 11 dom Grape Apollos, the resin dripper is on the right. Sorry can't enlarge now


Nice, what are those?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 29, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> View attachment 2146228
> 
> 
> 
> Looks f'in awesome mango!





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Nice, what are those?


That's one of Dizzle's creations,,,Gorilla Grape x Apollo 11 (just like it says ; ). They are at 7 wks and the apollo doms are finishing up, another week and the Gorrilla Grape dom are still stacking calyxs. A lot of gooey stanky danky in a short flowering period. Plus I went 9/10 females with that batch of seeds. Put the lone male to good use.

The plant on the left with the yellow leaf is a DOG that has a week left and the run after the GA that is at 4 weeks is an assortment,,,MKx BK #1, C4, Blueberry, Floja #2, Indie Qleaner and a P10

Playing the waiting game with the BC x Lush,,,checked them yesterday and looking like 3 males so far. Also waiting on the OG x LLOG to show, looks like one male and not sure on the other two


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 29, 2012)

Lookin smooth in there. I had a male show up today, 20 days from seed on 12/12. pretty cool .


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's one of Dizzle's creations,,,Gorilla Grape x Apollo 11 (just like it says ; ). They are at 7 wks and the apollo doms are finishing up, another week and the Gorrilla Grape dom are still stacking calyxs. A lot of gooey stanky danky in a short flowering period. Plus I went 9/10 females with that batch of seeds. Put the lone male to good use.
> 
> The plant on the left with the yellow leaf is a DOG that has a week left and the run after the GA that is at 4 weeks is an assortment,,,MKx BK #1, C4, Blueberry, Floja #2, Indie Qleaner and a P10
> 
> Playing the waiting game with the BC x Lush,,,checked them yesterday and looking like 3 males so far. Also waiting on the OG x LLOG to show, looks like one male and not sure on the other two


Glad there finishing like predicted , thats fuckin awesome news!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin smooth in there. I had a male show up today, 20 days from seed on 12/12. pretty cool .


I saw that over on your thread, 20 days from seed that seems incredibly quick. Good sign I would thing. The BC x Lush look great and should be finding the females any day now. Even though they are in veg they're wicked stinky : !)



Dizzle Frost said:


> Glad there finishing like predicted , thats fuckin awesome news!


Not a nanner in the bunch, they look as good as any plant I have grown. Nice job bro! They are the kind that make it hard to drag my ass out of the flower room, they are just real fun to watch right now. The Apollo dom are ripening and the GG are stacking calyxs and getting fatter. I would love to get some good weight out of some of these. 


The resin dripper is one of four apollo doms and looks like it's going to finish a few days before the other three and it yeilds just a little less than the other apollo doms. Still a medium yeilder though!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 29, 2012)

BBYY said:


> whats up kind faced killers!!?!
> I finally crawled outta that recliner today! And gonna get my weekend errands done. which will include stoping at every dispensary if I have too til I find a proper indica! Holy shit you would think someone would have some, Been really disappointing lately. Getting some soil too and hopefully ill get to cutting down that ak47 soon.


I think I'm about to settle in mine for the rest of the evening. How did you make out on your indie hunt?


----------



## BBYY (Apr 29, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I think I'm about to settle in mine for the rest of the evening. How did you make out on your indie hunt?


Im all good to go today!

Found some cheap bubble , kinda disappointed though... Its burmese kush - Real harsh and far from a full melt, but also 10$ cheaper than usual. O well it gets the job done at the cost of a sore throat LOL

but the highlight is this OG Kush I nab'd. Usually never do get the OG's cause most are typical, but this stood out when i smelled it...I was so excited and my buddy lives in that part of town so I stopped over his place to smoke him out. Fucking killer taste and smooth...but the high took most my skeletal pain away which is hard to do outside prescription painkillers. 

got soil too , now i gotta try to not smoke out too much and have motivation to transplant


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 29, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I saw that over on your thread, 20 days from seed that seems incredibly quick. Good sign I would thing. The BC x Lush look great and should be finding the females any day now. Even though they are in veg they're wicked stinky : !)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fuck mango! thanks for the good words 

makes me wanna continue work on these

The A11 packs on most of her beef in the final 2 wks , the GG was a low/med yielder , i hoped this X would beef that up some... i can pull off 30g+ a clone with the A11 mom(Genius pheno) in 1 gal bags, pretty huge for a 7wk sativa. I was hoping these would be better than avg yielders.... time will tell lol ...cant wait for a smoke report now


----------



## Voidling (Apr 29, 2012)

Missed out a bit this weekend. Stuffs looking good. Still curing out my harvest, will post yeild I a few more days


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 30, 2012)

Yeah Voidman sounds good. Would love to hear how the Romulan treats ya!

@ Dizzle

What up man, just got home from my first day of the exterior season. It was a short day and I'm still whipped. Prolly need to find something other than the dog kush to be smoking during the day haha. Specially up on ladders with a pressure washer. No biggie. Had a bud of LQ left which I'm indulging in now, nice strong sativa stone to it, and some cups of coffee to go with it lol. 

Watching the tandems coming and going with the loads of topsoil they are putting down. Fuckers that was my dogs shitting spot : !)

Talk to you bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## BBYY (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## BBYY (Apr 30, 2012)

Yo HC! 

seems like a chill day now at the cave. Take your early day easy! LOL Catch ya man


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Apr 30, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah Voidman sounds good. Would love to hear how the Romulan treats ya!
> 
> @ Dizzle
> 
> ...


Haha outdoor will make you tired as fuck first day out, i used to go thru the same shit every year lol.... fuckin jus whipped after day 1. Bring soem C99 to work man, yul be going liek the fuckin enegizer rabbit LOL



BBYY said:


> Yo HC!
> 
> seems like a chill day now at the cave. Take your early day easy! LOL Catch ya man


 Mango those look fuckin stellar! awesome grow mango!


----------



## C.Indica (Apr 30, 2012)

Apollo 11 + Gorilla Grape = "Spacemonkey" ?

Nice AK last page.

BSBxCB#2 is @ around day 9, super purple wit short pistils.
BMF is also @9, seems slightly ahead of the BSBxCB except for trich production. Green so far, hopefully more potent smoke then.
BSBxCB#1 goes into flower 5/31. 

Thanks a ton HC!


----------



## Theowl (Apr 30, 2012)

Hey guys. Been a while..

Yo HC, my BMF is looking pretty sharp. It's my next one to come up, in like another six weeks, lol. 
Just ook cuts of my BSB. All her stems are stiff as all get out.


----------



## crazytrain14 (Apr 30, 2012)

whats up everyone

bsbXcb at day 46 of its life, started 12/12 on 4-14-12, growing under a 150w hps and a few cfl in a stealth dresser. when do the colors normally start coming out in these sexy ladies?













shes on the right in these 2












stay high
~ct


----------



## Voidling (Apr 30, 2012)

Having issues with the c99 x haze. Had leaves turn near white and fall off with a light touch. Afraid I used straight water for too many days.

Not sure how long to wait before calling it dry.


----------



## C.Indica (May 1, 2012)

It seems your BSBxCB is a more potent Green pheno.
Which kind of contradicts that strains point in my opinion,
but still cool! It looks like it's pretty strong with Sour Bubble / Headband in that mix.
Tell us how she does!

My BSBxCB had green pre-flowers in veg,
but literally all of her calyxes,
even super small emerging flowers,
turned dark dark purple almost overnight at around day 4.

It amazed me how fast she went purple.


----------



## chb444220 (May 1, 2012)

yeaa looks like hes got a green BSB x CB.. i woiuld think that it may turn sum color later in flowering regardless.. but i havent ever seen a green pheno. sooo im excited to see how it turns out. =D


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 1, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> It seems your BSBxCB is a more potent Green pheno.
> Which kind of contradicts that strains point in my opinion,
> but still cool! It looks like it's pretty strong with Sour Bubble / Headband in that mix.
> Tell us how she does!
> ...


thanks for the info c indica. i would love some purple buds but if you say this pheno is stronger then its fine with me.

peace


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2012)

BBYY said:


> Yo HC!
> 
> seems like a chill day now at the cave. Take your early day easy! LOL Catch ya man


Got an even earlier day today  That AK is a beast bro what did you feed it....people lol? Let me know how much she yields.



Dizzle Frost said:


> Haha outdoor will make you tired as fuck first day out, i used to go thru the same shit every year lol.... fuckin jus whipped after day 1. Bring soem C99 to work man, yul be going liek the fuckin enegizer rabbit LOL
> 
> Mango those look fuckin stellar! awesome grow mango!


That's a great idea. Ima need to sort out work weed from the heavy body stoners I guess lol, right now I'm out of weed. I was going to make hash last night but was just too fucking tired. Got plenty of time today though,,,waking up to pouring rain, I don't work in that shit lol. 

Just finished off the last little chunk of LQ that I had and_ I _have a couple of little buds of dog to smoke today, pickins are slim in the cave right now haha. 



C.Indica said:


> Apollo 11 + Gorilla Grape = "Spacemonkey" ?
> 
> Nice AK last page.
> 
> ...


Your more than welcome buddy, glad you ended up with some girls to work with,,,,feel free to post pics of them when they get to that picture taking stage ; !)

Kong's Trip?



Theowl said:


> Hey guys. Been a while..
> 
> Yo HC, my BMF is looking pretty sharp. It's my next one to come up, in like another six weeks, lol.
> Just ook cuts of my BSB. All her stems are stiff as all get out.


Pics pics pics lol!!



crazytrain14 said:


> whats up everyone
> 
> bsbXcb at day 46 of its life, started 12/12 on 4-14-12, growing under a 150w hps and a few cfl in a stealth dresser. when do the colors normally start coming out in these sexy ladies?
> 
> ...


Nice stealth set up crazy train, very cool!

Good luck and thanks for the pics, your plants look great bro : !)



Voidling said:


> Having issues with the c99 x haze. Had leaves turn near white and fall off with a light touch. Afraid I used straight water for too many days.
> 
> Not sure how long to wait before calling it dry.


You still in coco man? I remember initially you had said you were going to switch over to soil at some point. 

Before calling what dry,,,,your buds? Or your plants? I always go by the weight of my containers. 

Hey T you out there man : ?) Going to check your plants in a few,,,,,been a couple of days, looking like 3 males so far out of 8 plants.


----------



## Voidling (May 1, 2012)

I'm still in coco for the time being. Taking care of heat was a bigger issue. 8 weeks we'll be seeing how the led does.Was wondering how to tell if bud is dry for final weight measurements


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2012)

They must be in jars curing,,, at this point it's up to you. They are dry when the stems snap.

Blue Cheese x Lush update,,,,still no females showing, 2 maybe 3 males. The girls must be shy it's been a while


----------



## Theowl (May 1, 2012)

I have had a shit ass of a time trying to get pics up. 
Its the price I pay for not paying a price for a neighbors' Internet signal, lol. 

Ima try again right now.


----------



## Theowl (May 1, 2012)

My bc x lush is just into flower now, well maybe a week in..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2012)

Theowl said:


> My bc x lush is just into flower now, well maybe a week in..


How';s she smellin/lookin, don't be a stranger to my journal. Post pics of it if you like.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2012)

I'm going to throw the 120 bag into the mix this morning in between the 73 and the 160. Haven't done that in quite a while, let's see if I can catch some large headed trics. The trim is a mixture of P10, C99, Lemon Qleaner and DOG 

Shold be topping off my bowl with some kief here real soon hehe


----------



## BBYY (May 1, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Got an even earlier day today  That AK is a beast bro what did you feed it....people lol? Let me know how much she yields.


omfg lmao dude..Nice one it has be laughing hard. Just finished a bowl of some NL99 kief mixed with some bubble...and got my gloves on to trim this ak, will have a efw more pics to show. I gave a friend a branch for helping me in my garden this last time so my yield might be a 1/4 z off lol

im thinkin no less than 4 oz might get 5 if they are as dense as I think they are. Took em ill say less than a week early. Been having rot problems and I aint losing none this time! Trichs are full clousdy with specled amber heads and a few amber here and there. So should be dope still!
i didnt track this one when I put it in just guesstimating off others that wentin around the same time.

oh and I use gen hydro. Been getting better and better with this strain, and as you see i really dont feed the last two weeks, whih is why you will see most my plants looking so underfed or yellowing / dying, but my tech' work for me!
only thing i did diffrent this time is use flora nectar and I think i do smell them a bit sweeter


shit ranting here, gnnna smoke more n do what i need with this ak. catch ya HC brother! Take care have a good day


----------



## Voidling (May 1, 2012)

Here's the c99xhaze






Going to check weight of the roms after todays dr appointment


----------



## BBYY (May 1, 2012)

whhoooooooooooo!!!


----------



## BBYY (May 1, 2012)

my new toy ..This is a beast!
Gonna be able to control my humidity, and heat issues and cold issues , all in one!
Summer is coming and im already battle worn from dealing with humidity and now starting to fight off black mold on the other side of my room. So I already know Im gonna have heat issues anyways soon. Gonna be prepared this summer  http://www.amazon.com/Whynter-Portable-Conditioner-Frost-ARC-12SD/dp/B003MQBYYU/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1335884477&sr=8-2


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2012)

Topped all 15 of the AK47 x C99 last night. Prolly make a run to the grow store soon and get some more soil. Nice harvest buddy with that AK! Is that the mum of the cross?

Nice day to get toasted on some kief, rain is letting up but I've called it a day as far as work goes 

Time to go run the mash through a second time, smoking kief drinking coffee and rocking to Hendrix


----------



## chb444220 (May 1, 2012)

heyyy BBYY. u got any pics of the NL x C 99?? im gonna be starting a new run of seeds soon.. and that was one i was very interested in starting. but jw if u had any pics of it? sounds amazing.. ive grown both. and really liked both. sooo i can only imagine the cross would br great as well.


----------



## chb444220 (May 1, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 2149139View attachment 2149137View attachment 2149136View attachment 2149134View attachment 2149133
> 
> Topped all 15 of the AK47 x C99 last night. Prolly make a run to the grow store soon and get some more soil. Nice harvest buddy with that AK! Is that the mum of the cross?
> 
> ...


Mmmmmmmmmmm.. looks goooood. funny cuz if i didnt grow/ have any knowledge on anything related to growing.... looking at that pile of hash... i think i would be disgusted by the thought of smoking that. lmao. but now...... lol. i look at it and get a bonor. lol.

heyyy the bird has FINALLLLYYYY landed!! lol. i kno wat the problem was... the address was spelled wrong = ! lmao. stoner move. hahahaha. sum1 wrote underneath it the right address... surprised they figured it out... cuz u wrote stockfield instead of southfield.. lol. and sumhow they corrected it. =D glad they didnt try to return it or anything. =) im excited to start sum of these!!! the Master Bubba will DEFF be in the next grow. along with the BSB (hopin to find that candy pheno again).. sum NL x C99.. probly sum arctic express... not sure wat else yet.. might stick with just those 4 for now.. sumtimes i get carried away.. adn my veg box isnt very big... soo i put too many plants in there and end up not gettin much growth since theres 2 many plants and not enough light... might throw a couple DOG seeds in as well. since i kno theyre FEM.. the one i have veggin is a runt... and barely growing. soo ima toss it.. maybe throw it outside... see wat happens. cant hurt ya kno? actually lookin at the P10 x GA GAP 10... lol. or 10 GAP. lol. funny name. but yeaa that sounds great as well... ughhh decisions decisions..... =) PS shhhmoke a bowl topped with hash for me man. =) im am getting very low on buds.. =( adn have 2-3 more weeks b4 anything i ready to chop.. have a few bags with shafe/shake left from previous harvests... hopin i can make that last till the c-99's are ready.. =/ idk tho. that'll be cutting it close! =O


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2012)

everythign is looking good in the cave ... Dizzle needs a coffee stat!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2012)

Morning asshole what's going on. Lazy hazy day here, I'm a little bored actually lol. Having some coffee and a bongo of kief out on the porch right now, the weather is depressing as hell and nothing on the tube. As soon as I get stoned maybe some of that crap on the idiot box will look better.

Took the top half of a dog kush down this morning and tomorrow the top half of the resin dripper pheno comes down. The Apollo doms are in the early stage of the chop window, but the trics are just about there,,,cloudy with a couple ambers on the top buds


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2012)

not too much mang, jus lit up some bho and im feelin fine ... bored as fuck tho lol... raining here agaiin 

how far are the A11 dom plants? gald they finished up quick

check this monster out , its a Chocolate Mix , i think its a Cheeseberry Haze X .... has a Haze structure but is giving me some nice purple sweet smellign flowers... so who knows wtf it is lol ... i have zero exp with Soma or Sannies strains so im puzzeled. I did however know good enuf to take a few cuts, thankfuckfully they rooted even after 23 days of 12/12 ... so i know it clones well lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2012)

Going to be pretty buds on that bitch when she's done mango! I grew a Cheeseberry Haze cut for almost a year, very stinky and a crowd pleaser it was.

Thought that I had lost my notes with the hack we had here recently but I was able to count how many days in the Grape Apollo are,,,49 days! Friggen nice huh lol The Apollo doms have a few more days and the Gorilla Grape have a week and a half left. Can't wait to chop those Apollo doms, they are looking so nice. Frosty sparkly big hard stanky buds with large calyxs like it's cousin the P10


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2012)

Hey chris I guess all is well that ends well lol. I remember typing the addy out too,,,and I checked to make sure I had the field part of it right ; !) Definite stoner move hahaha

Have a good night bro!


----------



## Voidling (May 1, 2012)

Well came back from the dr in extreme pain. So just hit the scissor hash real hard. All pain went away for 15-30 minutes. Its back but I feel high as fuck.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Going to be pretty buds on that bitch when she's done mango! I grew a Cheeseberry Haze cut for almost a year, very stinky and a crowd pleaser it was.
> 
> Thought that I had lost my notes with the hack we had here recently but I was able to count how many days in the Grape Apollo are,,,49 days! Friggen nice huh lol The Apollo doms have a few more days and the Gorilla Grape have a week and a half left. Can't wait to chop those Apollo doms, they are looking so nice. Frosty sparkly big hard stanky buds with large calyxs like it's cousin the P10


that hash looked pretty tastey BTW  

man thats awesome , so around 50 days ish is pretty good to me , cant wait till you smoke some

Does that plant i have look like yur CBH did? its that or possibly a Lavender or a Buddahs Sister ... i dunno lol...i have another one like that but not purple.


----------



## BBYY (May 1, 2012)

LMFAO stoners we all are!!

Forgot to quote this so im working off stoner memory...LOL

Yea HC that is the mom to the cross you are growing. When is your next photo update o the AKx99's? I wanna time it with you. I too need to get more soil , FFS just blew 70 lbs of dirt in one up potting. but that just means im doing good  Have 5 Ak's that went into flower, So if I can get a little bit of what I just pulled off these 5, then ill be happy in a few months LOL 
Good news thou!HAHA The credit card companies just cut me a check for charging me 20% APR when i was supposed to get 6%...That was a long time of paying that rate, So i got a happy check today. LOL
Might buy two bales of dirt now LOL

it sounds like we are all having the same day?shitty weather, pissing rain and smoking hash? LOL I stayed up all night and morning trimming the ak, so now I got a few hours of sleep in me and fucked my schedule for the week. medical retirement is creeping closer and closer buddies! Im already prepping for full time growing and trying to motivate dizzle to become a real grow bro and rub elbows with me side by side under a layer of 1k's and get some real breeding project started. I have nothing but time and a real passion for this.


HEY-OH Chris ho!
The NL99 your getting ready to play with? 
I usually go threw phases where I will get tons of pics and keep em all sorted and nice and other times where I just snap and pile em in one folder and I never get to sorting them LOL
But I have tons of NL99 photos. original grow photos...f1 then I made f2's sent some out to dizzle. 
Then from there I only had a few f2's, sent most to dizzle, So I think he got f3's made and you have his f3's??? Does that sound right (your growing the f3's?

I grew my few f2s and had a keeper, Kept it for almost a year then I ran a c99 f4 pine pheno selection , and bred that to the NL99 I kept from my f2 generation. So I have NL99 from Joey Weed backcrossed to f4 c99 pineapple male. If you wanna get some of these lettme know. and Ill get threw my HDD and decrypt them pics and get em in your thread asap buddy n try to not ramble like this again lol bet it gets confusing..


Aight guys mad grow love out to ya'll. bout to go tear into some food, crack abnother monster to wake this caffeine junkie up and smoke weed til my eyes bleed.


----------



## BBYY (May 1, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Well came back from the dr in extreme pain. So just hit the scissor hash real hard. All pain went away for 15-30 minutes. Its back but I feel high as fuck.


Ive been in pain the last few days, A friend finally came over with some 30mg oxy's. Lately with this weather , the weed aint helping lately so im actually floating right now but the last few days ive been feelin battered and beaten. Hope you feel better bro, and that weed dries a bit more should give ya a extended relief when that thc profile matures and breaksdown


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2012)

i dunno what NL99 he has either lol , i never made any F3s and i only had less than a pack 

PS Elisha Cuthbert has a great rack


----------



## BBYY (May 1, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i dunno what NL99 he has either lol , i never made any F3s and i only had less than a pack
> 
> PS Elisha Cuthbert has a great rack


wtf am I thinking then? I swore you made seeds with it right? Cuase I swore you said you were gonna send me some,....Or was it me making the seeds and sending you some?
I dunno LOL ...Did i send you some already? If not do you want some? LMFAO im lost now broholio


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 1, 2012)

BBYY said:


> wtf am I thinking then? I swore you made seeds with it right? Cuase I swore you said you were gonna send me some,....Or was it me making the seeds and sending you some?
> I dunno LOL ...Did i send you some already? If not do you want some? LMFAO im lost now broholio


 nah i never made none lol... i dont think i had a male , i ran em with the Texadas and C99 at the start of this journal actually...my stoner spidey sense just told me that haha


----------



## Voidling (May 1, 2012)

Pain backed off on my back again and caught another wave


----------



## Voidling (May 1, 2012)

3 plants went full term. Got 19.8g, 24.6g, 23.3g for a total of 67.7g or 2.4oz of dry but seeded bud. I put the lower popcorn stuff in the trimmings bag.

The one cut at 4 weeks was 7g after I smoked 1-1.5g.

Check my thread for pics of round 2 roms, seedless and less burnt than round 1


----------



## Voidling (May 1, 2012)

Good news, bb2 is definite female and pretty sure bb1 is as well.


----------



## Theowl (May 2, 2012)

That's great void. 

Yeah, tryna, I'll ccome on over.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 3, 2012)

i jus tossed some Mango Kush x C99 and some A11 x C99 in a soggy paper towl .... good things will come


----------



## BBYY (May 3, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i jus tossed some Mango Kush x C99 and some A11 x C99 in a soggy paper towl .... good things will come


stoked

I cloned two female ak99's. They smell like c99 pineapple cut (stemmy) as the foliage kinda smells like AK, Hoping good things come from this 

Oh and AK99 is now to be called "Basket Case"


edit

Chris boi! I didnt forget about the NL99's if i dont get to it by the weekend Ill deff do it during the weekend.


----------



## chb444220 (May 3, 2012)

BBYY said:


> stoked
> 
> I cloned two female ak99's. They smell like c99 pineapple cut (stemmy) as the foliage kinda smells like AK, Hoping good things come from this
> 
> ...


thanks for all the info on them man. =) yeaaa like dizz said.. i have nooo idea wat ones i have. lol. they just said NL x C99. sounds like a great cross tho. really excited for them. was that u that came up with the persian lime name?? or was that another one of dizzles crazy ass names. hahahaha (special edward.. that 1 still makes me laugh) yeaa weneva u get a chance man. ill be lookin forward to the pics. the NL i grew out a while back was great. had a great lemony/fruity smell adn taste.. that along with the c99 taste. should be in for a real treat. =D hyy HC hows it goin??


----------



## BBYY (May 3, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> thanks for all the info on them man. =) yeaaa like dizz said.. i have nooo idea wat ones i have. lol. they just said NL x C99. sounds like a great cross tho. really excited for them. was that u that came up with the persian lime name?? or was that another one of dizzles crazy ass names. hahahaha (special edward.. that 1 still makes me laugh) yeaa weneva u get a chance man. ill be lookin forward to the pics. the NL i grew out a while back was great. had a great lemony/fruity smell adn taste.. that along with the c99 taste. should be in for a real treat. =D hyy HC hows it goin??


Dizzhol named persian lime, He is actually better at it than I.
LOL basket Case just clicked when I thought how i was that day when I smoked both of the ak n 99 together. SO hopefully the end product of that cross will line up perfect LOLThe cut I kept of the NL99 and bred with was a pine / lemon smell. Yield was just OK. But the high was one of akind really. Nice little 99 influence but the cut i had was deep NL and I loved that. Should be fun to grow thou, was for me and TBH i dont think any of the phenos i had were actually "not to good"

Now you have me excited for this so Im gonna go and dig for them pics now
ill be in your part of town soon!

How is the rest of the cave? Pissing all night and looks like ti aint going to let up here anytime soon, That dehumidifier that I bought would really come in handy these next few days really wish it would arrive already!

just broke down some og kush, packed a bowl, and gonna play the newer assasins creed before heading out into that piss storm l0l

So if anyone is on, Keep me company while I go stoopid with this kush.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 3, 2012)

lol OH! yeah Persian Lime , i coulnt thinkin my stoner mind which NL99s you were talking about LMAO! yeah those should be super fruity


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 3, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i jus tossed some Mango Kush x C99 and some A11 x C99 in a soggy paper towl .... good things will come


Need to get my that eagle to head out again real soon. Damn bird is getting lazy lol

How you doing man




BBYY said:


> Now you have me excited for this so Im gonna go and dig for them pics now
> ill be in your part of town soon!
> 
> How is the rest of the cave?
> ...


I'm in the process of getting stupid with some just dried kush and full melt. The hash from the 73 bag couple days ago turned out to be full melt,,,,need to figure out a better way to smoke lmao, the shit liquifies and run down the glass. I just rolled some around in the weed and took a rip. Damn straight!!

You'll be in my neck of the woods as well, little bro and I are practically neighbors


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 3, 2012)

Having an incredibly shitty fucking day, people might die! lol I just wanna beat random citizens with an axe handle to rejuvinate my smile 

I need some sativa in my life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and some bubble bags to lol ... that sounds liek its gonna be soem killer hash


----------



## BBYY (May 3, 2012)

I need to get a nice hash pipe...Aint there some type of DIY nail / globe thingy?

I also wanna digi vap expensive shit thou


HC, i meant it as his neck of the woods (part of town) = his thread lol 

I am from New York, Western NY.- bout 7 hours or so to hit the southern part of your state. but we are deff neighbors! or were lol Ill be making i t back thou Love the east as ive prolly said before.

Hey , Also - Gonna get some pics of the Basket Case(ak99) today they just got up potted to 3 gals and i took off the bottom shoots of the famelas for clones ..Gonna let em grow back into that three thou and re top them after pics too. 
Get back at ya'll later. Gonna go take the wife shopping


----------



## chb444220 (May 3, 2012)

lol. i was wondering if u meant my thread or my actually part of town. hahahaha. im from MA.. not far from u at all man. =) ive been to NY a few times... its crazy how close we all are wen ya think about it. =)


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 3, 2012)

Just got home from a birthday dinner for my sister at my moms,,,,what a snoozer. Now my chick wants me to go over to her house oi fuking vay. Cool documentary on,,,Cocaine Cowboys. It's back in my day...late 70's. Man they made some money!

Grape Apollo cut yesterday (Dizzle's creation Gorilla Grape x Apollo 11)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 3, 2012)

holy shit Caveman! those are fuckin sexy nuggs , nice grow mango! they look frostier than all fuck  Whats it smelling like ? and did you get any color?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 3, 2012)

Love cocaine cowboys. cool shit to see.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 3, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Having an incredibly shitty fucking day, people might die! lol I just wanna beat random citizens with an axe handle to rejuvinate my smile
> 
> I need some sativa in my life!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> and some bubble bags to lol ... that sounds liek its gonna be soem killer hash


Man I hate people most of the time,,,almost ripped 2 different people a new asshole today. And for no good reason lol. I was so glad to get home from work and get away from it all this afternoon. I was kind of jerky at the party tonight too. Me and peeps dunna mix too good lately.

@ BBYY 

Hows it going bb. Don't have any dry pot right now to mix with the full melt but I had some kief to roll it around in so I tried that. Didn't help a lot with the kief being full melt too haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 3, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> holy shit Caveman! those are fuckin sexy nuggs , nice grow mango! they look frostier than all fuck  Whats it smelling like ? and did you get any color?


All of the Apollo doms are frosty like that, the resin dripper is just a little more ; !) Got a little purp going on underneath a douple of the apollo doms upper leaves and the gg phenos are starting to finish up and they have a bit of a purple tint. Olfactory sense aint that great, I think it's all the smoke I smoke lol but I'll give them another whiff tomorrow



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Love cocaine cowboys. cool shit to see.


Yeah it's real good! Back in those days it was cut so bad by the time it got up here though I saw it as a waste of money to spend on but a few of my friends sold it so it was always around


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 3, 2012)

Kewl, I remember Chris sayin his had a lil purp to it . My smeller aint really great neither lol


----------



## Voidling (May 3, 2012)

Wishing I had Alan Parsons Project discography on my pc. Really wanted to get stoned and listen to them tonight.

I don't do much around people either. Did security the other weekend at a campground. Had to deal with a security issue in the middle of the night, guy snooping and stealing. Wanted to kick his ass myself. Saw him the next morning back around chatting with the same people he had stole from like he didn't do anything, they didn't know they were missing beer so were none the wiser. bah.


View attachment 2153058View attachment 2153059View attachment 2153060
My first time. Not sure if I got them trimmed well enough. That there is 2.2 ounces all together


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 4, 2012)

You shoulda tazed that dude lol

Nice harvest mango


----------



## chb444220 (May 4, 2012)

yeaa u deff shoulda followed him home and beat his ass... and then robbed him... see how he likes it. lol.


----------



## Theowl (May 4, 2012)

Then go back and have coffee and a chat the next day.. Lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 4, 2012)

Another rainy day in the highlands. Had to go down to the job site this morning just to pick up something that I needed, friggen 1.5 hr round trip phhht lol. Cozying up now with a bong of dog kush,,,,funny hash can be quite potent but I have always liked the high from weed better. 

Speaking of cops and robbers haha, my mom got a call two nights ago from the cops about a shooting next to the apartment house they have downtown. She went down in the middle of the night and spent a few hours there. My nephew lives in the bottom floor with a couple of friends. One of them was home at the time, this great big Bosnian dude works as a bouncer, and after the shots (one of the bullets lodged in the outside wall of the bedroom he was in at the time) he ran outside and saw this guy trying to get a backpack off this other guy and yelled at them to stop but they didn't so he ran towards them and chased them down the street. He got to the next block and thought to himself shit maybe I shouldn't be doing this and stopped lol. One of them dropped their cell phone and the bosnian dude found it and the pigs dug the bullet out of the wall. They also found blood on the ground. Should make their job easy the lazy doughnut eating fucks.

This city used to be a lot different,,,very low crime rate, lax on dope smoking, phishheads everywhere. And not saying this in any sort of racist way, it was the second whitest state in the country and stil is I think until the last 10-20 years where there has been a huge influx of not only a bunch of asian minorities but a shitload of inner city kids who are mostly black. Shootings and murders are a lot more common now hate to say and the victims or the shooters are not usually white. 

We were working in the city a couple of years ago and it was the middle of the day and there where only blacks everywhere. I say to my foreman where are all the white folk,,,,,,,we look at each other and both say "working" lmao.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 4, 2012)

<< As "black: as they come. But i feel where you are coming from. I was a shotter back in the day and used cause a lot of non sense for personal entertainment through gangbanging. So yea, i totally understand, honestly i'd rather not be around em either. Not all just some. I just feel a lil' bit safer, not for myself but for everything else.


----------



## Voidling (May 4, 2012)

Yeah, there was talk about how these people like sharpton and Jackson come out and rile up all these people oven a single 8nncident yet say nothing about all the black oñ black crime that is so frequen. Barely heard about the black kids setting a white Guy on fire and calling it justice for trayvon. Even though the Guy had nothing to do with Zimmerman or trayvon.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 4, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> << As "black: as they come. But i feel where you are coming from. I was a shotter back in the day and used cause a lot of non sense for personal entertainment through gangbanging. So yea, i totally understand, honestly i'd rather not be around em either. Not all just some. I just feel a lil' bit safer, not for myself but for everything else.


You smoking yet? Got the munchies lol, maiwing done on some english muffins with butter and peanut butter right now yum. Yeah everything I said about that was just said in a matter of fact sort of way. Wasn't leaning one way or the other it's just the way it is ; !)

....got all 8 of your girls out in the sink, checking them with the flashlight and jewelers loop,,,,,,,still 2 males maybe 3, 1 female and wouldn't be suprised if the rest are girls too. The girls are getting potted up as they show sex


----------



## Bobotrank (May 4, 2012)

Sup HC... just trying to pack up before I pack out. Off to visit family for a couple of days. Hope you have a great day at the cave, and stay away from any assholes  I'm gonna go rip some orange and get my day started. This cut of orange, man I tell ya. It's some crazy shit... my buddy who grew it out was losing it... said it might have been one of the heaviest strains he's ever seen. Called it Bullrider. I just call it Orange, and it gets me HIGH! 

Hope you're doing well... not much time to catch up on the thread. That's what vakay is for, right?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 4, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> You smoking yet? Got the munchies lol, maiwing done on some english muffins with butter and peanut butter right now yum. Yeah everything I said about that was just said in a matter of fact sort of way. Wasn't leaning one way or the other it's just the way it is ; !)
> 
> ....got all 8 of your girls out in the sink, checking them with the flashlight and jewelers loop,,,,,,,still 2 males maybe 3, 1 female and wouldn't be suprised if the rest are girls too. The girls are getting potted up as they show sex


that would be a hell of a m:f ratio man. I'm at 3/5 M:f on my ck x lush not keeping any though i havn't killed them yet. i'm having hunch's i'm going perpy sooner than i thought, for space in my veg. the t-5's that that i have are 2 bulb 4' long and only cover about that area, my 400 doubled that. i'm sure i'll be getting cfl's to supplement soon. Got my pup's ears cropped yesterday so i've been busy spoiling him today, but yes i have smoked i bought some nice product i got an eight for 45 and i was impressed.


----------



## bassman999 (May 4, 2012)

Hey everyone, just peeking in to see whats going on in here. I havent been through here in a long time.
I have 50 pages maybe a hundred to read if I want to really catch up!!


----------



## Voidling (May 4, 2012)

Hey HC, 2 BB beans, 2 females. Hope one is as pretty as yours. They're a week and half in 12/12. Pics on my thread


----------



## C.Indica (May 4, 2012)

Hey you guys, check out this thread,
it's just a photo dump because he got sick of grow journals.
The only issue is, he can't enlarge.
I was hoping one of you could teach him how,

Caveman's Pictures


----------



## Voidling (May 4, 2012)

Has anyone heard from Psychild lately?


----------



## BBYY (May 5, 2012)

Hey HC, Some Basket Case females here 

Germed 15 to see the germ rate, all germed, Kept five, Two males three females. So far so good.

Double topped em after this photo shoot and gonna give em another two weeks in veg before flipping
They were in less than good conditions to start so ive cut clones off the few lowers and hoping the double topping will give it time to strengthening up without growing into my lights.


I got about 2.75 oz off that AK , and I gave away two branches so Ill say a bit short of 3 zips


----------



## chb444220 (May 5, 2012)

those look great BB.... look slike they have the same structure as the C99. im excited to see how these turn out. think those are on eof the only c99 crosses i DONT have... lol. i got the c99 x BMF... NL x c99... gorilla grape x c99.. and Apollo 11 x c99...think thats all of them. lol. any1 else have them growin besides u and HC? they sound like they have sum potential. =)

Heyyy HC. im gonna post pics ova at my thread soon... but mann... this MOD (mother of destrcution) is startin to impress me.. the cheese adn blue dream are doin great as well... but the MOD is jsut a nice short stout indica plant... smells like lemons and berry... lemon berry if u will. lol. check out these pics...










and heres a nice c-99 bud. =)


​


----------



## bassman999 (May 5, 2012)

That Cindy looks way more foxtaily than the clones I grew out from a club


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> That Cindy looks way more foxtaily than the clones I grew out from a club
> View attachment 2155110


Yurs looks pretty indica , maybe it was a diff pheno that the dude selected?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2012)

Cough cough Grape Apollo anyone>>>>>>>>>>> 8 ?)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2012)

Id love a bowl or 2


----------



## C.Indica (May 5, 2012)

Gorilla Grape x Apolla 11 or 13 eh?
Sounds like a gorgeous cross.
I too am diggin' the MOD on the last page, stoner memory already forgot who's that was.
Chris I think?
And that C99 was the 12/12 from rooted clone correct?

Looks great guys!


My BMF is failing to impress me aesthetically,
but I am commited to testing a fully cured sample before I even dare disregard it.
It reminds me of my first couple grows, lots of hairs with no trichs.

We'll see.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2012)

What's happenin BBYY doing the family mang thing? Thanks for the pics! I have 15 and got some soil today so they will be happy to get out of the party cups. They were topped a week ago at around the third node. Kool beans to have yours to watch while mine grow!

Yo little brother I still say that MOD has a kush look to it, even more now! Nice pic thanks!

How's it going bassman just settling down for the evening, pots of coffee and bongos of dank. Big Cindy sog coming up here in a couple of weeks...I have Dizzle's f4 pineapple pheno and even in that pheno there are actually 4 sub phenos out of the 6 mums that I have. Having a hard time deciding which one to keep haha ; !)

Talk to you soon



Indie post a pic of that bmf k thanks, first bad report that I had heard. Later man


I done you proud brother asshole : ?)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2012)

holy Cindy batman! lol 

Thats gonna be one sticky fuckin SOG , i didnt bottleneck the genetics real bad so yul still find sub phenos in there , it does make thigns hard lol, you smoke one and liek it, then smoke another one and like it lol ... try to find the one that tastes liek pineapple juice if you can , yul know when you find it!

Yes ....im a proud mofo


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 5, 2012)

Pineapple juice sound's so good right about now, lol. Hc, i hope you got yer fans and filters in order.


----------



## chb444220 (May 5, 2012)

would be proud too. that cindys is one of a kind


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 5, 2012)

im rockin a big ole jar of Blue Raspberry juice, shit takes me back to my youth drinkin Blue Slush puppies at the corner store lol


----------



## C.Indica (May 5, 2012)

Ohnonono Highlander don't get me wrong,
I'm sure it's gonna be dank when smoked.
I've grown some ugly ass plants with good primo buds on them.

+ It's just a phenotype, I'm not dissin' yer strain.
It's also completely unfair that I'm judging it vs a very dark purple BSBxCB pheno,
So of course aesthetically it's handicapped.

I'm so excited about the BSBxCB, it's as dark as stoney's pheno I'd say.


I'm also only at day 16, and from seed.
She'll turn out, don't you worry THC.
I'm expecting her to be my most potent explosive couchfuck bud.
Thanks a ton!


----------



## raiderman (May 5, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Cough cough Grape Apollo anyone>>>>>>>>>>> 8 ?)


hell yea,stuff looks plain nasty..HC....sorry so long away,yure a good grower ,i've always followed yure stuff...jus finished some purps myself,tryin to stay above water.keep it up.rdr.


----------



## Bobotrank (May 6, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> Gorilla Grape x Apolla 11 or 13 eh?
> Sounds like a gorgeous cross.
> I too am diggin' the MOD on the last page, stoner memory already forgot who's that was.
> Chris I think?
> ...


Dude, mine were the frostiest nugs in my tent. I'd crack another bean or two  seriously!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Dude, mine were the frostiest nugs in my tent. I'd crack another bean or two  seriously!


mine was coated in sugar to lol , still one of the best stones ive had


----------



## C.Indica (May 6, 2012)

Hmm. I must have a wierd pheno.
My BSBxCB is amazing me however!
It reminds me of the Stoneyluv pheno.

I may crack some more BMF later this year when I do a CaliBand run.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2012)

Yeah you deff gotta try some more , i only had one girl and it was awesome , Bobos was even nicer


----------



## C.Indica (May 6, 2012)

Like I was tellin' HC, I've grown an ugly ass plant, with some primo on it after a good cure.
I'm sure the bud will be intense.

Was just observing that I still don't see trich's @ day 16.

BMF/BSBxCB


This headband is the only reason I'm concerned about trichomes.
They all went in on 4/20.
First run with the 250HPS, don't know what to expect yet, yknow?


----------



## BBYY (May 6, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> those look great BB.... look slike they have the same structure as the C99. im excited to see how these turn out. think those are on eof the only c99 crosses i DONT have... lol. i got the c99 x BMF... NL x c99... gorilla grape x c99.. and Apollo 11 x c99...think thats all of them. lol. any1 else have them growin besides u and HC? they sound like they have sum potential. =)


Yes they do, but also, not taking leaf structure into account, c99 and my ak cut kinda grow the same type of floppy arms lol, only diffrence is the ak hardens a bit more in flo. My basket cases are tripping me out, I smell the oh well kknown pineapple smell but i think i whiff my ak cherryish / sweet smell too. Dizzle has some but not sure if he popped any but he did pop another C99 cross you dont have either;Mango kush x c99. Which im glad because HC and I are growing these and I really wanted to see how those came out , I dont have many of those though and that should be a real goodoone too

HMU dude if you enjoy the c99 crosses



Highlanders cave said:


> Cough cough Grape Apollo anyone>>>>>>>>>>> 8 ?)


You dont need to ask twice with me! Pass tat over here!



Highlanders cave said:


> What's happenin BBYY doing the family mang thing? Thanks for the pics! I have 15 and got some soil today so they will be happy to get out of the party cups. They were topped a week ago at around the third node. Kool beans to have yours to watch while mine grow!
> )


Ive been cleaning like a meth head all day LmFAO , Mold growng in my grow area so i really need my dehumidifier , got rodents living with my grow, Killed one today but now i know there is a giant rat somewhere too. Keep me updated bro all you can if its not a hassle. please and thank you ... IM flushing my CCM and a mango once they come down im throwing some Highland gear in the filthy mud bed. 



chb444220 said:


> would be proud too. that cindys is one of a kind


Concurred!!!


----------



## ProAce (May 6, 2012)

Hey hc, I just put some of your gear outside 5 B.S.B. and 3 Caliband, I wanna see what this California sun will do for them. Gonna go pick up some rock wool tommorow thn get clones of each and give them a test flower, see if I can isolate the phenotypes and get rid of the males, hopefully I'll get a food yield from my test flower, I'm just gonna flower them as soon as they clone.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 6, 2012)

raiderman said:


> hell yea,stuff looks plain nasty..HC....sorry so long away,yure a good grower ,i've always followed yure stuff...jus finished some purps myself,tryin to stay above water.keep it up.rdr.


Lol, man where u been?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 6, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> Like I was tellin' HC, I've grown an ugly ass plant, with some primo on it after a good cure.
> I'm sure the bud will be intense.
> 
> Was just observing that I still don't see trich's @ day 16.
> ...


I was also not impressed with my bmf by looks until the very end. And even more impressed after putting a flame to it. Maybe she's a late bloomer.


----------



## raiderman (May 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, man where u been?


working and tryin to get this new project off and runnin outside.have a house in the woods finally.no neighbors.puting a mess of girls outside ina few days..switched over to 3 gal.airation smart pots inside....and smokin mendo purps as we speak.rdr..


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2012)

raiderman said:


> hell yea,stuff looks plain nasty..HC....sorry so long away,yure a good grower ,i've always followed yure stuff...jus finished some purps myself,tryin to stay above water.keep it up.rdr.


Hey raiderman long time bro how's it going. Yeah I'm real happy with the Grape Apollo's that dizzle made, smoking some right now this bitch is no slouch lol gets you very stoned. Trimming up a couple of them right now, great big solid nugs.

Trying to stay deep in the cracks under the radar myself, talk to you man

.....hey do you still have any of your moonshine or crosses still kicking around?


----------



## raiderman (May 6, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey raiderman long time bro how's it going. Yeah I'm real happy with the Grape Apollo's that dizzle made, smoking some right now this bitch is no slouch lol gets you very stoned. Trimming up a couple of them right now, great big solid nugs.
> 
> Trying to stay deep in the cracks under the radar myself, talk to you man[/QUOTE/who does the grape apollo?
> the name alone sounds intimidating,lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> Ohnonono Highlander don't get me wrong,
> I'm sure it's gonna be dank when smoked.
> I've grown some ugly ass plants with good primo buds on them.
> 
> ...


Nah man not that at all,,,,I'm just not completely sure that the BMFs seeds didn't get mixed up with a bag of random seeds that I had. I'm pretty sure that they did not though


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2012)

raiderman said:


> Highlanders cave said:
> 
> 
> > Hey raiderman long time bro how's it going. Yeah I'm real happy with the Grape Apollo's that dizzle made, smoking some right now this bitch is no slouch lol gets you very stoned. Trimming up a couple of them right now, great big solid nugs.
> ...


----------



## chb444220 (May 6, 2012)

yeaaaa dizz has quite a few nice strains. =) i really enjoyed the gorilla grape.. that baby was SUPER frosty! those grape apollo nugs look dense as hell.. looks like u could squeeze them.. and resin would just pour out. lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2012)

That's funny cause I just showed my chick the trim box with those big GA nugs in there and she goes,,,wow, more money with those big ones right? You should only grow that. LMAO


----------



## raiderman (May 6, 2012)

are yu talkin about MOS seeds? not sure if i know where yure talkin about.thier bringin out the old time moonshine pheno. they say ,not sure if iys the same tho..heres a pic of original old time moonshine pheno 8 yrs ago dj short i grew out to kinda compare to thier duplication.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2012)

Not really sure to be honest but when the dizzhole gets rolling today he can tell you what he's looking for.

Hey congrats on your place in the woods, real nice!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Pineapple juice sound's so good right about now, lol. Hc, i hope you got yer fans and filters in order.


Fans are in order, the only scent control is what I do if someone is coming over,,,got a real good spray, scented candles sometimes or one of my favorites fry something up on the stove with onions in it lol. Oh and keep the spray next to the door just in case. I have kind of hermitized myself and get really noone coming over anymore. Nature of the beast. And love it that way lol



chb444220 said:


> would be proud too. that cindys is one of a kind


I meant dizz'z new strain the GA ; !)



Bobotrank said:


> Dude, mine were the frostiest nugs in my tent. I'd crack another bean or two  seriously!


Keep checkin in man, sometime we'll catch up haha. Hope everthing is good with the bun in the oven. Talk to ya brother!



ProAce said:


> Hey hc, I just put some of your gear outside 5 B.S.B. and 3 Caliband, I wanna see what this California sun will do for them. Gonna go pick up some rock wool tommorow thn get clones of each and give them a test flower, see if I can isolate the phenotypes and get rid of the males, hopefully I'll get a food yield from my test flower, I'm just gonna flower them as soon as they clone.


As long as the humidity is low enough like you said you'll be made in the shade,,,when the Calibands start to flower take some pics and we'll figure out the phenos. Good luck man! 


What a sweet high this GA has lol, and fun to smoke too. Good thing it's strong or I would be smoking it constantly. Fortunately (I think, maybe unfortunately hehe). I tell you 2 or 3 bong rips and ya forget about the bowl : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2012)

Hey BBYY what's going on!

I'll take some pics of the Basket Cases later today and post them tonight. They are in three different catagories as far as size goes, thinking the bigger ones are the males. 

Talk to you brother


----------



## chb444220 (May 6, 2012)

oo. lol. aiight. well yea i would be proud of those as well. hahaha. they are lookin great as well. =D think i still have a few of those sumwhere. but i will try out the GA x P10... GAP 10's if u will.. before i will pop anything else. ill let ya kno as soon as i pop them. =)


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2012)

Let me know when you have an idea of when so I can plan it out


----------



## chb444220 (May 6, 2012)

allrighty. u got it man. =)


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2012)

Hmmm,,,,Double Grape Apollo : ?)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> Like I was tellin' HC, I've grown an ugly ass plant, with some primo on it after a good cure.
> I'm sure the bud will be intense.
> 
> Was just observing that I still don't see trich's @ day 16.
> ...


They dont show alota trich untill the last 2 weeks, then it looks mental with THC all over it , its just a slow starter , by wk8 it will coated



Highlanders cave said:


> Fans are in order, the only scent control is what I do if someone is coming over,,,got a real good spray, scented candles sometimes or one of my favorites fry something up on the stove with onions in it lol. Oh and keep the spray next to the door just in case. I have kind of hermitized myself and get really noone coming over anymore. Nature of the beast. And love it that way lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thats how i judge weed to, if i forget about the half joint i jus put out, or have no ambition to load another bowl i know its potent  



Highlanders cave said:


> That's funny cause I just showed my chick the trim box with those big GA nugs in there and she goes,,,wow, more money with those big ones right? You should only grow that. LMAO


Haha thats funny as hell ... awesome


----------



## C.Indica (May 6, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I was also not impressed with my bmf by looks until the very end. And even more impressed after putting a flame to it. Maybe she's a late bloomer.


Exactly, she's also from seed on her first generation blooming.
It smells really piney too, my favorite taste.
I'm really excited for it's end product.



Highlanders cave said:


> Nah man not that at all,,,,I'm just not completely sure that the BMFs seeds didn't get mixed up with a bag of random seeds that I had. I'm pretty sure that they did not though


I'm sure they didn't, nobody's reported any rediculous phenos, have they?

Thanks so much for the beans highlander, it's not easy getting genetics.
I'm so excited for the CaliBand run I'm doing later this year.

Dizz:
"They dont show alota trich untill the last 2 weeks, then it looks mental with THC all over it , its just a slow starter , by wk8 it will coated"


Ohhh man I get more and more excited the more people talk about it.
I can't wait for the late bloom surprise,
sounds grand!


----------



## Voidling (May 6, 2012)

That pineapple c99 is delicious. I can't remember if that's the parent for the c99 x haze.

Got to get my second cab indoors, too hot out. Got to find a hand to do so.


----------



## Voidling (May 6, 2012)

F course I got to hide the plants first


----------



## BBYY (May 6, 2012)

HC yea member when I said I think i know and have a hunch with the males? I think you just confirmed it, I didnt wanna say nothing til I seen yours sex, but my males all stretched more and were way taller thinner than the females showed


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2012)

BBYY said:


> HC yea member when I said I think i know and have a hunch with the males? I think you just confirmed it, I didnt wanna say nothing til I seen yours sex, but my males all stretched more and were way taller thinner than the females showed


Haha too funny man I'm working with mine now lol, and I was just thinking the 3 stretchers must be male


----------



## BBYY (May 6, 2012)

TY man, Im glad I was able to give these off to a reputable and skilled grower as yourself for a first run and its first test run. I hope you like it man. Make me proud!

oh and real quick ? 

You notice anything smelly wise?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2012)

These 7 were potted up yesterday and spent the day on the porch in the sun so they look a little greener than the others. The 3 on the left have saw tooth leaves. 

Haven't put the sniffer to them yet BB lol


----------



## BBYY (May 6, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 2157171View attachment 2157170
> 
> These 7 were potted up yesterday and spent the day on the porch in the sun so they look a little greener than the others. The 3 on the left have saw tooth leaves.
> 
> Haven't put the sniffer to them yet BB lol


ahh thought they were a bit bigger, prolly dont smell like weed anyways! Seems you topped em perfect! Patiently waiting here bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2012)

The 4 on the left side of the sink are the runts,,,there was another one but it was binned so that leaves me with 14 Basket Cases.

The 3 on the left are quite prolly male and the last pic is a comparison shot with a stretcher in front of the 7 greenies

Night mang 0530 is going to be here soon. Gotta catch some zzzzzs. Talk to you!


----------



## BBYY (May 6, 2012)

Hey thats the time i gotta get up too! habut its still 9 here so Ig ot a few more hours Have a good rest dude , Hope them BC's pick up for ya, how old are they?


----------



## C.Indica (May 8, 2012)

Years ago I scored a sack of some black bud. It was greens, but it was all black.
Since then, I've been on a quest to find more of this black bud,
being told it might have been some Matanuska ThunderFuck going aruond the west coast.

When I saw the BSBxCB somewhere on stoney's thread,
I told myself, "I will buy that strain, no matter the price!"
When I was told it came from you.
You've really fulfilled a little quest of mine,

and for that I owe you much.
Thanks a ton Highlander,
Wish I could show you this bud.
Picture won't upload.


----------



## chb444220 (May 8, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> Years ago I scored a sack of some black bud. It was greens, but it was all black.
> Since then, I've been on a quest to find more of this black bud,
> being told it might have been some Matanuska ThunderFuck going aruond the west coast.
> 
> ...


yeaa HC is very generous.. i remember wen i was younger... i didnt even kno weed this/that color existed. lol. if i saw it i woulda thought it was fake hahaha.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 8, 2012)

Raining cats and dogs, watering is all done, Ancient Aliens on the History Channel all day, bong packed with Grape Apollo and a bunch of GA in front of me to trim for the rest of the day,,,,,,life is fuking good!


.....don't mention it Indie, cool beans that it worked out


----------



## BBYY (May 8, 2012)

kinda wierd

I am smoking dizzles CCM, with CCM infront of me getting ready to trim, but the tard box blabbering too life is good bro
take care have a goodone


----------



## chb444220 (May 8, 2012)

*** Heyy HC. i posted this in my thread... but thought it was pretty interesting soo wanted to share it on ur thread and probly dizzes as well. i htought it was really interesting.


heyy. sooo i wen i was trimmin off the lower braches from the cheese and blue dream.. i didnt wanna jsut toss them out.. i wanted to keep them and turn them into clones so that i could put them outside at sum point soon for my outdoor grow... but i didnt have any soil.. sooo i jsut took them all and threw them in a cup of water.. its been about a week or 2 now and im seeing roots start to form.. which is pretty cool. seems like a much easier way to clone... especially since i have about 8 clones in 1 cup.. takes up alot less room. and u can just look at tehm to see how the roots are doin.... 

But....

the reason i was writing this... is because i had blue dream and cheese clones in the same cup.. adn when i took the clones. i took a black sharpie.. and scribbled a lil bit on the cheese clones soo i could tell them apart... i just scribbled a line about 3/4 inch long. over about 1/2 of the branch.... and every clone i did that to i can see the visible roots.. but get this... the roots have all grown out of the spot where i wrote on with the black sharpie... the other clones havent shown roots yet.. only the ones i wrote on.. adn roots are only comin out of the spot where i wrote on.. nowhere else.........

.... i think i may have accidently stumbled upon a new rooting hormone.. or sumthing similar.. sumthing that will stimulate root grown and help select which part of the plant/clone you want roots to form on... i will continue to do more testing with is.. as i have only had 4/4 of the cheese clones do this.. which is obviously 100% success rate... but this may jsut be a coincidence... but iidk... i mean 4/4.. and roots showing ONLY on the parts that have the black sharpie marking on it... kinda strange. jsut wanted to share this info with everyone... im real curious about this now...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 8, 2012)

lol, im trying that shit. n another note i had a random seedling pop up in one of my established pots, i pulled it up and broke all the root so it was just a stem and coty's no root at all, i poted it up and kept it moist and it is still alive. IDK if it even has roots yet, nor do i know what it is.


----------



## Voidling (May 8, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> *** Heyy HC. i posted this in my thread... but thought it was pretty interesting soo wanted to share it on ur thread and probly dizzes as well. i htought it was really interesting.
> 
> 
> heyy. sooo i wen i was trimmin off the lower braches from the cheese and blue dream.. i didnt wanna jsut toss them out.. i wanted to keep them and turn them into clones so that i could put them outside at sum point soon for my outdoor grow... but i didnt have any soil.. sooo i jsut took them all and threw them in a cup of water.. its been about a week or 2 now and im seeing roots start to form.. which is pretty cool. seems like a much easier way to clone... especially since i have about 8 clones in 1 cup.. takes up alot less room. and u can just look at tehm to see how the roots are doin....
> ...


Would be interesting. Sharpies are cheaper than rooting gel.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 8, 2012)

Thats kewl shit Chris! i wonder what the chem is thats doing it>?


----------



## C.Indica (May 8, 2012)

Black Sour Bubble x CaseyBand

What are we gonna call it HC?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 8, 2012)

i cant belive how dominant the Black Rose genes are in all the hybrids you made man .... heres soem pure Black Rose , looks the same IMO


----------



## BBYY (May 8, 2012)

I agree. Wonder how long it takes to wash some of that br out to pick up more of the other parent w/ keeping color at a max? 

Is it because BR is so far inbrd that its more dominant?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 9, 2012)

The Basket Cases have worked their way into the sweet spot and are now under the lights in the nursery. So many plants and not enough lights lol, everyone has to wait their turn. They are in veg mode and have been potted up a little so they will take off now bro : !)

Yo chris got a couple of Flojas in various stages of flower and 3 more that get flipped this weekend. They are very fast veggers and being in 3.5 gal containers I'm thinking these will be fun to watch grow. I'll take pics for you, right now the couple in flower are only a few weeks in.

Yo indie,,,I guess I'm not real big into names, BSB x CB works for me.


I thought purple buds were cool when I first grew colored strains but to be honest they don't a thing for me anymore and I don't smoke any purple bud. It's a novelty and that's about it. Couple of pretty good phenos here and there though.


----------



## chb444220 (May 9, 2012)

awesome. ill be lookin forward to the floja pics manee. =D yeaa from wat i remember they vegged super fast.. they have to.. to build up those stalks to support those big ass nugs. lol. and i feel the same way about the purple strains.. i was happy as shit to grow them... but after a while... idk theyre not the same as a nice frosty lime green plant/bud. the floja i didnt mind to much tho.. had a nice high to it.. but does seem like alotta the purple phenos lack taste/potency.. but as u said.. there are good phenos out there. ya just gotta find'em.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 9, 2012)

Another wet morning, kind of a crappy spring just like last year friggen La Nina lol. Going down to the job site to get them set on some under cover work then back here to put on my farmer hat haha. I like this job a hell of a lot more than my cover business especially when the weather is shit ; !)

Puff puff pass Grape Apollo >>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

Wet morning around here as well. I was gonna collect some rainwater but i had already filled my bucket with organic tea. Its amazing how easy it is. hope all is well up at the cave . have a good one!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 9, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wet morning around here as well. I was gonna collect some rainwater but i had already filled my bucket with organic tea. Its amazing how easy it is. hope all is well up at the cave . have a good one!


Hey T all is pretty good in the cave,,,,sitting on the porch trimming up the last of the Grape Apollo right now. And watching develop the 5 acre field around my house that used to be our land....7 lots, 4 new houses and they are working on the other 3. Tandems filled with dirt coming and going non stop. How all of this doesn't bother the shit out of me I don't know. Guess I'm just happy I ended up with this house and it didna get sold too.

Six female Lush all upcanned and vegging under the 1k with the flowering girls. They will get flipped in 3 weeks, think I'm going to top them a second time in a day or two


Old time rock right now,,,The Guess Who


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

hey, i guess you'll have new neighbors eh? if your like me that is not a bonus at all. unless they come with dank!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 9, 2012)

No so far they are all dicks,,,duel income couple a kids. Very straight. But funny yesterday there was a black couple in their mid to late 40s looking at the lot right out in front of the porch and my drivway. I was thinking to myself I would much much much rather have them move there than a couple of more dicks, or just as bad dinks,,,duel income no kids


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

i feel you, im glad my new neighbors are cool. been there bout a month and there pretty chill. smoke/drink and own a auto shop. which is a plus for me .


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

i hate land developers with a passion! they see some nice virgin land and just fuck it up with uglyass houses ... as far as niegbors go, white ones IMHO are the shittiest lol ... i liveed next door to a christian Iraqi (ex soldier kewlshit) an African fam (kewl as fuck) soem quiet asians ... now my honky nighbors! ive punched the fuck outa the one dude...threatened his buddies life and i got one old lady that always calls the cops for whatever reasons lol ... THB i enjoy soem ghetto livin more than anything, id get kicked out of a subdivision lol.... theyd runme outa town LOL


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

I will agree, but only because ive noticed white neighbors are much more nosey and standoffish, call animal control, and shit like that. But im black so i guess it come with the territory. they hate to see the young blacouple with 3 dogs n no kids move in.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

Thats exzactly what im talkin about right there! nosey ass mofos! im white too lol but i aint no bizzy body asshole , i grew up in the projects were black, white, yellow and browns all are the same and equals , least i look at it that way , we all live in the same boat so lol. I can always tell the folk who arnt used to ghetto folk by their "im better than you" look. Funny thing is anytime ive ever needed help guess who helped me out? not the fuckin im to good for you white folks LOL


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

Very true, I get the look from my other neighbors frequently.Its almost like they are scared of me. when the mailman put some of my mail in there box(nextdoor mind you) they waited til the next day and gave it back to the mailman who put it in mine. i was kinda mad because it was a bill and they couldve brought it over. But me being me i love everyone, just choose to love some from a distance.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

I feel you brotha! I get looked at like Charles Manson, same thing to ... they walk on the other side of the road. Their loss i guess.... the worst looking nighbors are usualy good ones, the stupid part is..all those people who dotn talk to me or like me becuase of how i look will secretly tell you NOTHING gets stolen from my block becuase of me lol , they seem to like that part but are "too good" to be nice. Oh well.

I went thru the mail BS with a neigbor like yurs... used to ppiss me off more than anything. Fear is a fuckin brutal thing to have to deal with i guess lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 9, 2012)

My chick was just saying the other day it's a good thing you have me here (she don't live here just usually sleeps here that's it) it makes you look normal with all these new neighbors you got. Course she's met them all she's very social. Balances things out since I'm an anti social fuck lmao


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> My chick was just saying the other day it's a good thing you have me here (she don't live here just usually sleeps here that's it) it makes you look normal with all these new neighbors you got. Course she's met them all she's very social. Balances things out since I'm an anti social fuck lmao


Lol, i use my lady for her looks quite often. She's easy on the eyes and although not as good of a talker as i am. People believe anything she says before they even hear me. Lol, even on the phone.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

Normal is over rated lol ... ill never be the norm! Im antisocial for a reason ... its funny man... growing up i was a social butterfly , had tonnes of "friends" then you get older and realize there not yur friends , sad fact is most of my good freinds are dead now...funny how things change with time.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Normal is over rated lol ... ill never be the norm! Im antisocial for a reason ... its funny man... growing up i was a social butterfly , had tonnes of "friends" then you get older and realize there not yur friends , sad fact is most of my good freinds are dead now...funny how things change with time.


Wow, Im becoming you. im only 25 and i was the popular kid, Gang OG and all that social stuff like parties and clubs growing up. Now its me my girl and my dogs. Homies either dead or in jail, or i cut em off because they were kinda pointless, i have 2 real friends and have become somewhat of a hermit. i have been growing since i was 19 and when i started i used to throw parties and invite people over showing off my plants .. i have changed, i believe for the better . but i do miss the old days at times. oh well.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 9, 2012)

Yeah dizz mine too


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Normal is over rated lol ... ill never be the norm! Im antisocial for a reason ... its funny man... growing up i was a social butterfly , had tonnes of "friends" then you get older and realize there not yur friends , sad fact is most of my good freinds are dead now...funny how things change with time.


Nice legs btw!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wow, Im becoming you. im only 25 and i was the popular kid, Gang OG and all that social stuff like parties and clubs growing up. Now its me my girl and my dogs. Homies either dead or in jail, or i cut em off because they were kinda pointless, i have 2 real friends and have become somewhat of a hermit. i have been growing since i was 19 and when i started i used to throw parties and invite people over showing off my plants .. i have changed, i believe for the better . but i do miss the old days at times. oh well.


Sounds simaler to me , i got 15 yrs on you so i got totaly what your sayin. I used to raise hell with soem crazy motherfuckers , made alota enemies and got into alota trouble.... but i guess it gets old after cuz there aint no stability in that lifestyle. Now we became those guys we used to laff at LOL but im kewl with that.

If i could rewind my life id do the same things.... i learned alot that way and i got no regrets


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 9, 2012)

Going to be dropping some of the yet to be named new beans soon. I know you just started a couple of new ones, I need to get these to you shoot me your addy, I don't have your email addy anymore. I'm liking the potency and euphoric motivational high from this GA, looking forward to the cross. The mum is a gem herself!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

jus thought of a name for those "Bouncin Betty"


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2012)

I have a few cool neighbors and e few dicks as well. 
They call the HOA and complain about us all the time.
I went over and told them to man up and talk to me instead of being a snitch, I guess I scared them...they brought me up in the next board meeting about me being a trouble maker.

I told them you should be glad to me this version of me.....the older calmer one.


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wow, Im becoming you. im only 25 and i was the popular kid, Gang OG and all that social stuff like parties and clubs growing up. Now its me my girl and my dogs. Homies either dead or in jail, or i cut em off because they were kinda pointless, i have 2 real friends and have become somewhat of a hermit. i have been growing since i was 19 and when i started i used to throw parties and invite people over showing off my plants .. i have changed, i believe for the better . but i do miss the old days at times. oh well.


I have become more of a recluse as well. I dont like alot of the ppl out there and dont wanna waste time on fake friends anymore. I have gotten to know several ppl here on RIU and even a few in person. The ppl I have met here have surpassed most of my friends on the streets.
I try to keep my growing secret to most ppl now as I have had some attempted thefts. I am more careful and have constant video coverage and a 115 lb pit now though.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have become more of a recluse as well. I dont like alot of the ppl out there and dont wanna waste time on fake friends anymore. I have gotten to know several ppl here on RIU and even a few in person. The ppl I have met here have surpassed most of my friends on the streets.
> I try to keep my growing secret to most ppl now as I have had some attempted thefts. I am more careful and have constant video coverage and a 115 lb pit now though.


It's funny because when i was showing off my grow, no-one ever tried me. But after i choiilled and was low key i got robbed. But yea i havn't met any new ppl because i hate having to get to know people, and risk them being dicks or douche's


----------



## Voidling (May 9, 2012)

I never was one for people. I didn't believe in friends, figured they'd all end up stabbing you in the back one day or another. Kept to myself in high school yet would get called popular even though I was never with the popular crowd. I've tried making friend here and there through time. Closest I ever felt to people was while in the military, but after I got out they all pretty much disappeared. Ones I've tried since have been acquaintances at best I suppose.

I live outside a small town and the neighbors as far as I know keep to themselves. My place can only be seen from a spot in the neighbors driveway and can't be seen from the road or any other neighbors. I plan to find a pretty plant for a privacy hedge to fill in that spot.


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2012)

Some one was trying to snatch plants outta my shed and one got dropped and destroyed. I went to the a neighbors house after another neighbor told me his neighbor was plotting out loud. I let him know I can and will kick his ass nd that I have a shotgun and that my dog is nice till you come on his side of the fence. The thing is I would give him a joint or smoke one with him, but stealing from me and my family......
They were trying to break in my house while my 11 yr old was home alone one day, she was soooo scared and I was soooooooo pissed!! Anyway he denied it till blue in the face, anyway we have no problems now at least.

I still plan to move somewhere private one day......dreams.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Some one was trying to snatch plants outta my shed and one got dropped and destroyed. I went to the a neighbors house after another neighbor told me his neighbor was plotting out loud. I let him know I can and will kick his ass nd that I have a shotgun and that my dog is nice till you come on his side of the fence. The thing is I would give him a joint or smoke one with him, but stealing from me and my family......
> They were trying to break in my house while my 11 yr old was home alone one day, she was soooo scared and I was soooooooo pissed!! Anyway he denied it till blue in the face, anyway we have no problems now at least.
> 
> I still plan to move somewhere private one day......dreams.....


Same here. like up in the mountains here around me. with all the hillbillies in the Appalachians


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 9, 2012)

Who all grow weed now instead of making moonshine lol


----------



## Voidling (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, as long as you're not on their land you shouldn't have any problems with hillbillies I don't think. They got their stills that they don't want the government to know about.

And that's a large bit. I thought mine looks big at 65lbs


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Who all grow weed now instead of making moonshine lol


Lol, the moonshine game is still pretty big Down here in the south. Had some recently, tasted like tequila. there are rivers and creeks everywhere where its being done. We call it "creek-water" .


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2012)

No doubt.
I am tired of all the drinking. I still drink a beer, just not 4 or 5 or 20 lol. Did way too much damage to myself with the legally accepted poisons for 20 lifetimes.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

I'm not a drinker. Special occasions only, and no beer Only top shelf liquor. People think im snobby about it, but i like what i like and cheap vodka is too damn harsh. the only thing i have drank since i have been Legal are Grey Goose, Belvedere, Ciroc and Hennessy. And hennessy is new to me, and i kinda like it.


----------



## Voidling (May 9, 2012)

Oh yeah, was given a moonshine mix from north carolina a few years ago. It was purple with grapes floating in it, tasted like grape koolaid. It was good and packed a mean punch. Wish I had more. Just a sip or two will do you, no need to drink lots of foul tasting crap


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Oh yeah, was given a moonshine mix from north carolina a few years ago. It was purple with grapes floating in it, tasted like grape koolaid. It was good and packed a mean punch. Wish I had more. Just a sip or two will do you, no need to drink lots of foul tasting crap


That was probably rum, they use all kinds of fruit in that. and when drinking any kind of shine, drink slow.


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2012)

Never had shine, and not sure I wanna lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

Ive had alota homebrew in my day, but the gear i had in W Virginia rocked my world , was like clear jet fuel. I had some shit in Montreal to that fucked me up to, you cant really enjoy those thigns, you just get hammered after one jar , 90+% is just too much haha.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 9, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, the moonshine game is still pretty big Down here in the south. Had some recently, tasted like tequila. there are rivers and creeks everywhere where its being done. We call it "creek-water" .


Just checked the weather radar, little more rain coming nut nothing like where you are T. You folks are getting hammered. 

Speaking of getting hammered I don't drink anymore,,,thanks to pot lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 9, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Oh yeah, was given a moonshine mix from north carolina a few years ago. It was purple with grapes floating in it, tasted like grape koolaid. It was good and packed a mean punch. Wish I had more. Just a sip or two will do you, no need to drink lots of foul tasting crap


There is a show on called Moonshiners that is pretty cool to watch...cat and mouse game with the law. From what I have heard though it's not so much moonshine anymore although lots of people still make it some for profit some not, a lot of them switched over to growing weed. Watched a documentary about it but forget what it was called


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> There is a show on called Moonshiners that is pretty cool to watch...cat and mouse game with the law. From what I have heard though it's not so much moonshine anymore although lots of people still make it some for profit some not, a lot of them switched over to growing weed. Watched a documentary about it but forget what it was called


 i seen about 10m of that the other day, looked like a kewl show .. that fat cop is an asshole


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

Your right hc, i was just walking my dog and got poured on thinkin i could get a walk in between showers.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 9, 2012)

The fat cop haha. That's what happens when your a doughnut eating piece of shit bacon.....the moonshiner prolly has the cops' cameraman bribed


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

Would you ever do a show called HomeGrown, about growin weed?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 9, 2012)

I wouldn't. Anyone else??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 9, 2012)

I wouldn't.. sooo p'noid.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

Fuck no! lol


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2012)

I wouldnt do it either, I would def watch it!!


----------



## ProAce (May 9, 2012)

They should do a show like that in the emerald triangle, aha how would a show like that be? Like what is the plot of individual episodes? Going to the grow shop and pruning and trimming aha every third episode is an up potting special aha I'd still watch it tho just to see the bud in hd xD


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 9, 2012)

I wish they had a strip club show, just girls peeling for an hour ... diff strip clubs each week


----------



## C.Indica (May 10, 2012)

ProAce said:


> They should do a show like that in the emerald triangle, aha how would a show like that be? Like what is the plot of individual episodes? Going to the grow shop and pruning and trimming aha every third episode is an up potting special aha I'd still watch it tho just to see the bud in hd xD


You can already guess it'll be scripted drama.
Likely some false raids.
Sounds like bogus.


----------



## chb444220 (May 10, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> I wish they had a strip club show, just girls peeling for an hour ... diff strip clubs each week


lmao.. i thought u said just girls peeing for an hour... i was like awww.... come on dizzz..... lol. 

i dont htink id do a show like that either... ive heard of ppl doin shows like that... nbein promised confidentiality.. and then months later. they get raided.. =/


----------



## ProAce (May 10, 2012)

Hey hc got my clones done today hopefully they root, what do you think they will yield if I put them straight into flowering from clone? I took one clone of each of my plants and labeled them, this is my first grow with something other then bagseed or clones from the dispensary so I'm trying to get everything right. Just taking cuttings today made the plants give off a nice dank smell, the BSB smelled really kushy, kinda like this stuff I smoked called girl scout cookies which is a big name here in LA. The Caliband smelled way more citrusy just by looking at the genetics I can see where the smells are coming from. Oh and I have at least three artic express seedlings. I also picked up some Alaskan forest humas stuff to add to my soil, what's your soil recipe HC? I think thats a pretty much everything I wanted to say. Thanks again H.C.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2012)

Hey there ProAce nice update.

Be careful with the Alaskan humus, that shit is strong. Use less than what they say I would suggest no more than between 5 and 10 percent of your soil mixture for mature plants and none for younger more tender plants. BOG made the Sour Bubble with his special Bubba Kush so that's what your smelling and the Calibands are all very aromatic big time citrus lol. The Artic Express will be the most potent out of the three.....a very special Ice cut crossed with the Caseyband. Should be able to find the rocket fuel pheno : !) Can't really tell you what they would yield flowering them straight from clone though. 

Good luck and keep me posted


----------



## raiderman (May 10, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Would you ever do a show called HomeGrown, about growin weed?


hell no, thats a guarantee fed. bust and coming soon like all the rest that stick thier necks out there in the spot lights.tooo much at stake for me.yu dont value yure freedom till yure locked up.


----------



## bassman999 (May 10, 2012)

Like doing a Mob Wives show or something...gotta be crazy to air your business like that!


----------



## raiderman (May 10, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Like doing a Mob Wives show or something...gotta be crazy to air your business like that!


yea,that tape will be evidence against you.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2012)

Got your pm raiderman. Just looking for the old time moonshine thanks though


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2012)

I never understood why people would air their bizzo for a paycheck


----------



## raiderman (May 10, 2012)

close as yule get is dutch passion bluemoonshine .dj short help produce this strain with dutch passion till things got sour,but they still hold that old time moonshine of his for this strain.its a blueberry x old time moonshine in the 90s.within a pac yule get at least 2 good pheno types if yure wanting the original pheno if yu can find them anywhere.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2012)

Talk to the dizzhole above you lol, that's who I was looking for it for. Thought you were running it at one time


----------



## raiderman (May 10, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Talk to the dizzhole above you lol, that's who I was looking for it for. Thought you were running it at one time


hahahaaa,yu caught me toasted.lol...ok,, i done it for a few yrs.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2012)

I dont really dig Dutch Passion gear , id rather have the orig Dj.... the Dp version was tweaked by the Dutch


----------



## raiderman (May 10, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> I dont really dig Dutch Passion gear , id rather have the orig Dj.... the Dp version was tweaked by the Dutch


yuve got quite a job on yure hands,good luk.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2012)

raiderman said:


> yuve got quite a job on yure hands,good luk.


Yeah its one of those strains you really dotn see anymore


----------



## raiderman (May 10, 2012)

but i dont know if i'd knock dutch passion they did quite a creation with it.theres no end finishing it.,not bad for an indica.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2012)

Those look tight mang! Im not knocking them, im just a bit of a purest lol , and a lifelong Dj fan .... plus i was looking for Old Time Moonshine, its slightly different than Blue Moonshine


----------



## raiderman (May 10, 2012)

well if it was a real keeper dj short wouldnt of cut her loose,his grape krush F2s jus come out ,they look sweet.do you not go to imag ? ask him yuresef.?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 10, 2012)

I have some Grape Krush x (The White x (Og Kush x (Lemon Larry OG x Chem D)= Grape Kush, but it's definitely a nice smoke, the Grape krush adds a lot of head high into the og Kush.


----------



## raiderman (May 10, 2012)

i see they ran out.o well.he doesnt give yu but 2-4 girls for 150.00 is wy i dont fool with his stuff.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2012)

raiderman said:


> well if it was a real keeper dj short wouldnt of cut her loose,his grape krush F2s jus come out ,they look sweet.do you not go to imag ? ask him yuresef.?


He didnt it was a limited run to begin with in the OTM , i never grabbed em when they were avail. I had the old Grape Krush before everything changed. TBH i dotn care for much from Dj post B-130. Like i said , im a purist. You do know what B-130 is right?

No i dont go to IcMag anymore


----------



## bassman999 (May 10, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> He didnt it was a limited run to begin with in the OTM , i never grabbed em when they were avail. I had the old Grape Krush before everything changed. TBH i dotn care for much from Dj post B-130. Like i said , im a purist. You do know what B-130 is right?
> 
> No i dont go to IcMag anymore


There is more than one version of DJ's Grape Krush?

Whats the difference, and how do I tell which I have?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> There is more than one version of DJ's Grape Krush?
> 
> Whats the difference, and how do I tell which I have?


Theres 2 versions, the one you can buy now and the one thats no longer avail , if you bought the new ones there labeld as Grape Krush 2 or F2 , orig Grape Krush , Blueberry, F13 and Old Time Moonshine ect...were all made with one male and it died... so OTM was sold as limited edition and the rest were just sold out.

As far as the diff between GK and GK2 i dunno , i know they did do a lil work to the new one...but im pretty sure its an F2 of the orig...Dj has nothing to do with the program anymore, his son Jd does it all now so youd have to ask him for the details.


----------



## bassman999 (May 10, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Theres 2 versions, the one you can buy now and the one thats no longer avail , if you bought the new ones there labeld as Grape Krush 2 or F2 , orig Grape Krush , Blueberry, F13 and Old Time Moonshine ect...were all made with one male and it died... so OTM was sold as limited edition and the rest were just sold out.
> 
> As far as the diff between GK and GK2 i dunno , i know they did do a lil work to the new one...but im pretty sure its an F2 of the orig...Dj has nothing to do with the program anymore, his son Jd does it all now so youd have to ask him for the details.


I got mu GK as a clone from a local club 6 mos ago approx. I really like it, but some ppl say it wears off too quickly. Every strain is different and most seem to wear off too fast imo. This one doesnt seem any more so to me. It has a great smell when broken up and the taste is great as well. Never had blueberry that I know of, so didnt know what to expect. The high isnt like most is comes on slowly and sneaks up on ya, totally the opposite of my Plat Og Kush and most others. The taste stays in the mouth for a while reminding you of its presence. The high is like you are lost in your own mind kinda, but not that feeling that you are stuck on stupid and just feel dumb.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I got mu GK as a clone from a local club 6 mos ago approx. I really like it, but some ppl say it wears off too quickly. Every strain is different and most seem to wear off too fast imo. This one doesnt seem any more so to me. It has a great smell when broken up and the taste is great as well. Never had blueberry that I know of, so didnt know what to expect. The high isnt like most is comes on slowly and sneaks up on ya, totally the opposite of my Plat Og Kush and most others. The taste stays in the mouth for a while reminding you of its presence. The high is like you are lost in your own mind kinda, but not that feeling that you are stuck on stupid and just feel dumb.


 impossible to say if you got it as a cut, could be either iether i guess. I agree with you about durations, i never get stoned for 4h like some poeple do, ill get a real nice high for 1-2h if im lucky on the good stuff. The GK was good taasting, i remember it left a sweet grape soda flav in your mouth and it had pretty good high..but flav wise i never had another grape strain liek that one, the Gorilla Grape was good but not the same.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 10, 2012)

Thisis old so a few strains are missing ... but this is how the BB line was created as well as the off shoots


----------



## raiderman (May 10, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I got mu GK as a clone from a local club 6 mos ago approx. I really like it, but some ppl say it wears off too quickly. Every strain is different and most seem to wear off too fast imo. This one doesnt seem any more so to me. It has a great smell when broken up and the taste is great as well. Never had blueberry that I know of, so didnt know what to expect. The high isnt like most is comes on slowly and sneaks up on ya, totally the opposite of my Plat Og Kush and most others. The taste stays in the mouth for a while reminding you of its presence. The high is like you are lost in your own mind kinda, but not that feeling that you are stuck on stupid and just feel dumb.


my purps is like that ,real hash candy.dank as it can get.i jus do fems.dont waste my time and room with regs outside the 2 pacs grandaddy purps on the way cuz of the rarety of the strain,chk it out.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzpEEZRdoYw&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## BBYY (May 11, 2012)

Whats crackalakin out here in the deep dirty cave!

DP sucks!  Jus saying.

Have a nice friday morning all


----------



## BBYY (May 11, 2012)

Showing off my cave..onc caveman to another.. Have some open space now that will be filled soon with the basket cases, i took out a mango and the skush ccm and a ak47 in the alst 2week or so


----------



## BBYY (May 11, 2012)

yo HC! You like roger waters right?

I just been invited to his wall concert tour that he is doing.Ive been to one of his shows before and its badass for an ole man 
"You and your guest will be provided with premium seats (in row 10, 11, 12, 13 or 14) and also given two concert t-shirts.

If that wasn&#8217;t enough, we will really guild the lily - During the intermission you and your guest will go backstage to the VIP area where you will have an opportunity to meet and mingle with Roger Waters himself."

 Just emailed em waiting for confirmation, God i hope it aint to late for my RSVP


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 11, 2012)

Holy shit mang how did you swing that. Mr VIP lol. That's way fucking cool! Yeah they are all old now haha

Nice looking garden brother, your plants seem to respond real well to what you feed them...general something. What a stoner that's what I used on my first grow and I can't remember the name haha general hydro or something lol


Hey dizzle how you doing mango. 

You have DJ's B-130 genes in your stable


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 11, 2012)

Bobroooooooooo where are you haha hope all is well my brother I know your real busy, your honey doing ok? 

Hey I have an update on the OG x LLOG.....ended up with 3 plants, was hoping for a female but if not a male would do. One of them showed balls a couple of weeks ago so that one got binned early (just need to keep the numbers down somehow in this jungle of mine) and the other two I finally put into flower becuase they seem like they have been in veg forever and they are at day 5 now. I'll take a close look at them later today but keep your fingers crossed man cause there very well might be at least one girl 

Going to finish this second bong of the Grape Apollo if I can lol, and head on down to the job site and pay the boys, talk to bobro hope all is well


----------



## BBYY (May 11, 2012)

yoHC, Thanks man, Ive learned to use it very well. Only one plant is burnt up in there and it was a kushberry, a PK dom one . the other loved it and are doing aight, that one is recovering. 

I usually dont use alot, which is my trick. Just give em good amounts at the right time, and another key is to follow with the right amount of water to re diluted the soil to get it back to perfect solubility for absorption. (not like you dotn know this)  I must give most the credit to ProMix, they make some good fucking soil, that shit disperses the water very well and makes the water stretch alot farther than anyother medium i have used.
But as you see most my lowers go real yellow and tops start to yellow at the end, I cut shit off towards the end and usually give a bit flower nute's and flavor / vitamin boosters. They love it ! And I am getting yields and buds like ever before  Im gonna post a pic of some of my first plant for shits n giggles, I was using the same nutrients then too. 

oh and the roger water tickets...When I got fucked up years ago int he army, Wounded Warrior Project (WWP) hooked me up with tons of shit! Well they have never stopped lOl! Im a official "WWP Alumnus" and every now and they I get emails for invitiations to events like soccer or baseball...basketball championships. Ugh weekend retreats like outta state ones, tons of shit man they never stop. im real lucky to have been in the army in this time w. all this support we get now even as veterans. 

but anyways dude was just thinking, you notice how my blueberry is the greenest off in that corner, shit prolly in the whole room...and thats supposed to be a hard plant and all nute finicky lol beast mode! (dont mind that one leaf, it might be off another plant ;P ) I aint slept in a day or two, so Im a bit nutty, + Dizzle's CCM is wicked man! Speaking of it, Im going to smoke more and finish this game.
have a super fucking friday, im skipping work n going to smoke out!


----------



## raiderman (May 11, 2012)

BBYY said:


> yo HC! You like roger waters right?
> 
> I just been invited to his wall concert tour that he is doing.Ive been to one of his shows before and its badass for an ole man
> "You and your guest will be provided with premium seats (in row 10, 11, 12, 13 or 14) and also given two concert t-shirts.
> ...


i jus got the same email,lol.


----------



## Theowl (May 11, 2012)

Hooray for no work Fridays!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 11, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Holy shit mang how did you swing that. Mr VIP lol. That's way fucking cool! Yeah they are all old now haha
> 
> Nice looking garden brother, your plants seem to respond real well to what you feed them...general something. What a stoner that's what I used on my first grow and I can't remember the name haha general hydro or something lol
> 
> ...


Im all good , whats new with the cave? 

I got soem B130 genetics in a couple , yur Highland Mexican and my Blueberry and F13 


BBYYs garden is makign me jelous , i mi9gh thave to go there and pee in his pots to even the playing field LOL jk


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 11, 2012)

Got to love it when someone makes me laugh out loud,,,I say we all go over there and pee in his pots lol. No more than likely I would go over there a stand gaurd over them gems ; !)

Still smoking the resin dripper man, love the high that I get from it. It's real potent but doesn't flatten you out for the count....mix with some coffee and it's like speed hehe. I have some DOG Kush to smoke too but I'm liking the Grape Apollo better. Smoke a little kush at night though lol.

Garden is doing real good mango, I've switched to bigger containers and running 6 per run. All different strains haha, next batch to come out now is a Blueberry, a C4, a Floja, a P10, a Indy Qleaner and a Bubba Kush x Master Kush #1 pheno. Those will all be ready in a couple of weeks. The Basket Cases are doing great they have been on the porch in the sun all day. The resin dripper clone is getting huge and I could already take some 3rd generation clones from it lol. Got 21 Cindys potted up and 15 more in the chamber that I'm giving a little more time to grow legs, that's going to be a fun grow : !) Seven weeks flower mangoman can't beat that with a fucking stick!

Hope your day is going good brother asshole!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 11, 2012)

I know him well enuf to know he will shoot us all before we can get to em , the only thign we will pee is our pants lol

Im bored with this grow already , just want it over and done with... gonna do some Blueberry next, i said fuck it .... too much BB talk lately and its been awhile.

I love strains under 8 wks ! waiting sucks some goatballs .... im pretty sure these Mango Kush x C99 are gonna be quick to, and ill be takin down A11 x C99 in 7 wks as well.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 11, 2012)

Just checked my seed stash to see if I had any of the A11 x C99,,,,yuppers right there, Mercury Atlas-5! You growing any of those now? Wonder if there is a huge yeilder in there somewhere. I'm leaning towards them after the P10 cross grow which I'm going to start in a couple of weeks. Maybe I'll get a little jump on chris and be able give him an idea of what to expect


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 11, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Just checked my seed stash to see if I had any of the A11 x C99,,,,yuppers right there, Mercury Atlas-5! You growing any of those now? Wonder if there is a huge yeilder in there somewhere. I'm leaning towards them after the P10 cross grow which I'm going to start in a couple of weeks. Maybe I'll get a little jump on chris and be able give him an idea of what to expect


Yeha i jus popped some MA-5 , there will def be big yielding plants , those will be the A11 doms.

Next grow on im the hunt for this pheno, had one about 6 years back and never hung on to it.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 11, 2012)

Looks interesting,,,,low yeilder? Must be super dank then. Man I have so many different strains to go through I'm like a kid in a candy store lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 11, 2012)

Hey when did you pop the MA-5s....if it wasn't to long ago maybe do mine too right now. Fuck it haha where is that seed stash, going to go drown some Apollo 11 x Cindy 99 seeds. What a combo!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 11, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey when did you pop the MA-5s....if it wasn't to long ago maybe do mine too right now. Fuck it haha where is that seed stash, going to go drown some Apollo 11 x Cindy 99 seeds. What a combo!!


Just did some detective work and saw in your journal that posted on 5/5 that you had just popped those so Ima guessing your around a week ahead of me. We'll see how this strain looks 14 weeks from now!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 11, 2012)

Yeah the best BB i ever grew wasnt a fat yielder, avg at best , better if the conditions were perfect. I found those the most Thai / Mexi influence in the high. I popped those about 5 days ago or so, so yur not that far behind really. Im not giving these a long veg tho , maybe 3 wks.

Check out Bizzle lol

[video=youtube;bgoDkwwpFx0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=bgoDkwwpFx0[/video]


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 11, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey when did you pop the MA-5s....if it wasn't to long ago maybe do mine too right now. Fuck it haha where is that seed stash, going to go drown some Apollo 11 x Cindy 99 seeds. What a combo!!


 the MKxC99 and MA-5 all germed in 14h in a paper towl.


----------



## Voidling (May 11, 2012)

My dad went to go see the wall show for his birthday. Said it was a pretty good show, was in the nosebleeds though.

Can't wait for my two bb to finish flower so I can see what all this fuss is about


----------



## Voidling (May 12, 2012)

So I have around an ounce of seeded bud to play with. I don't have money for bubble bags. What's the best thing to do with it? Gravity hash, alcohol has, tincture, bake with it? Afraid baked goods would go bad before I got to eat it all.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

Im in the same boat as you are, i dont have bubble bags, so i make oil or medibles ... fuck all i really want is a 200 or a 220 hash bag so i can dryice that shit.


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2012)

Baked goods can be frozen dep on what u make, alcohol and butane are cheap, but a pita to do imo


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2012)

I bought a cheapo set of bags on fleabay and they work ok and didnt cost much.

Dry-ice keif might not be the most potent, but it is soooo much easier to do and fast, and you can drop it into butter or oil and prolly get away without straining it.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

I think im gonna fabricate myself a tumbler.... its cheap to make and works pretty well. I got the motor , just gotta get some screen and a couple bucket lids.

i think you need =
wood dowels 
screen
screws
silicone
2 plastic bubket lids
some sort of motor to turn it all


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I bought a cheapo set of bags on fleabay and they work ok and didnt cost much.
> 
> Dry-ice keif might not be the most potent, but it is soooo much easier to do and fast, and you can drop it into butter or oil and prolly get away without straining it.


 Dry ice kief is gonna be as potent as you let it be, if you run it too much yul end up with a less potent product, like anything else (bho,iso,hash). I pressed soem dry ice keif that my bro made adn it was just as good as any import Afghani ive had.


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Dry ice kief is gonna be as potent as you let it be, if you run it too much yul end up with a less potent product, like anything else (bho,iso,hash). I pressed soem dry ice keif that my bro made adn it was just as good as any import Afghani ive had.


yeah I noticed if I shake it too long it gets greener. I usually shake till it slows. then put it aside then shake some more and have gold with maybe some light greenish and a greenish pile


----------



## Voidling (May 12, 2012)

Yeah I'm not wanting the risks of the butane.

Are you talking isopropyl alcohol for hash or drinking alchol for an elixer? Thinking of doing some in drinking alcohol to try so I can use it less conspicuous when I'm out.


----------



## Voidling (May 12, 2012)

Oh yeah, I'm in the country with no dry ice to be had


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2012)

I am talking about isopropyl alcohol try to get 90% or better. The more pure the less green matter will be extracted. You can also use high proof grian alcohol like everclear, but the price is too high compared to iso.

Lots of ppl I know use butane, but I am like you and dont want that type of shit in my body.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

Iso is cleaner to smoke IMO , butane = nobody knows the longterm damage


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Iso is cleaner to smoke IMO , butane = nobody knows the longterm damage


I totally agree, my friend says is all evaporates, but I doubt that is true.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

It might evap, but the problem is the wax it can leave behind , nobody has ever tested butane in a edible/smokable way... i do know if i smoke to much my fuckin lungs arent so happy with me, i make sure i purge mine to , i refuse to smoke any oil asides from my own for that reason.


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2012)

Hell I rarely smoke any bud at all except for mine, paranoid I guess.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 12, 2012)

Myself as well bassman only because mine is so much better. Sometimes you have to be polite though lol. 

Voidman throw those buds in the freezer in a paper bag, when it's good and frozen give it a good shake for about five seconds and you'll have yourself a bowl of kief. You can do that numerous time but keep the shaking time below five seconds to keep any gren matter out. After a while you will notice the quality drop off. Helps if you have a grinder with a screen to sift it afterwards


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Myself as well bassman only because mine is so much better. Sometimes you have to be polite though lol.
> 
> Voidman throw those buds in the freezer in a paper bag, when it's good and frozen give it a good shake for about five seconds and you'll have yourself a bowl of kief. You can do that numerous time but keep the shaking time below five seconds to keep any gren matter out. After a while you will notice the quality drop off. Helps if you have a grinder with a screen to sift it afterwards


I like your reasoning for smoking your own better...lol.
I like the sound of the frozen shake method.
So you just shake it in the bag?


----------



## chb444220 (May 12, 2012)

ever heard of that method either HC. very nice idea.. mkaes sense... the heads will become brittle and fall right off.. glad u set a time to shake tho... i woulda shook that shit for like 10 mins. lol. woulda probly ended up with a big pile of shafe... hahaha.

also. i picked up bubble bags on amazon for like $35 bucks and they give u a month of free premiuim membership or sum shit.. lets u do free 2 day shipping or 1 day for like 4 bucks... it was a 4 size set... only 1 gallon tho. but the 5 gallons were like $38 or sumthin like that.. pretty cheap. work great


----------



## BBYY (May 12, 2012)

hey guys - no more plotting on my grow. I just put some bear traps out so i hope you enjoy your ankle's. I got good aim too, So ill take the dick out w. a 22 if you go pulling it out here 

slept the day away n now I get to go to that roger waters concert too  good day tons of sleep and its 420 right now. have a good weekend, and happy moms day dizzle you lil bitch


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> ever heard of that method either HC. very nice idea.. mkaes sense... the heads will become brittle and fall right off.. glad u set a time to shake tho... i woulda shook that shit for like 10 mins. lol. woulda probly ended up with a big pile of shafe... hahaha.
> 
> also. i picked up bubble bags on amazon for like $35 bucks and they give u a month of free premiuim membership or sum shit.. lets u do free 2 day shipping or 1 day for like 4 bucks... it was a 4 size set... only 1 gallon tho. but the 5 gallons were like $38 or sumthin like that.. pretty cheap. work great


I prolly got the same set, cant remember 4 or 5 bags. I think it was 4 though.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

BBYY said:


> hey guys - no more plotting on my grow. I just put some bear traps out so i hope you enjoy your ankle's. I got good aim too, So ill take the dick out w. a 22 if you go pulling it out here
> 
> slept the day away n now I get to go to that roger waters concert too  good day tons of sleep and its 420 right now. have a good weekend, and happy moms day dizzle you lil bitch


you fuckin savage!


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2012)

Bear traps are serious man Damn!!


----------



## BBYY (May 12, 2012)

My dads ole buddy had a trip wire you hooked up to shotgun shells, he had his machine shop buddy make em and I still remember the design enough to make it work, was pretty serious when a slug take off your bottom leg


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

I know what yur talkin about, lil piece of pipe and a shotty slug


----------



## bassman999 (May 12, 2012)

Damn I have some motion lights and some cameras and a Pitbull. I guess my security is lagging!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

I got secret weapons and myself , my dogs just tell me when someone is there so i can kill them, then they bury the evidence in the backyard LOL


----------



## Voidling (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for the tip hc.

I'll probably try that and iso hash


----------



## Theowl (May 12, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> I got secret weapons and myself , my dogs just tell me when someone is there so i can kill them, then they bury the evidence in the backyard LOL


Thats what's making your plants look good?! Nice


----------



## ProAce (May 12, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> It might evap, but the problem is the wax it can leave behind , nobody has ever tested butane in a edible/smokable way... i do know if i smoke to much my fuckin lungs arent so happy with me, i make sure i purge mine to , i refuse to smoke any oil asides from my own for that reason.


i agree about the purging but I see oil that has been tested all the time here in Cali they test for butane thc content moisture fungus and sub cannibinoids. There's even this stuff called pure gold thc, they even extracted the chemical that causes dry mouth.


----------



## Voidling (May 12, 2012)

Yeah human bodies contain lots of nutrients. That's why I hate cemetaries and cremation. I want my body to be torn apart by scavengers and allowed to rejoin nature


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 12, 2012)

I want wolves to eat me after i die


----------



## Voidling (May 12, 2012)

Personally I like the Apache and Tibetan sky funerals


----------



## TogTokes (May 12, 2012)

Dude this stuff looks absolutely beautiful i would like to fk those plants =) Smoking is ok too. +rep and subbed brother.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 13, 2012)

TogTokes said:


> Dude this stuff looks absolutely beautiful i would like to fk those plants =) Smoking is ok too. +rep and subbed brother.


Welcome aboard Tog how's it going. There's usually something going on around here and even though I don't take many pics anymore there is usually bud pr0n from someone lol.

Talk to you brother glad you swung by getting about time to go wake up the harem


----------



## C.Indica (May 13, 2012)

Ohh jeez Mother's Day Photo Shoot?

My BMF is starting to build trichs now.
I just forgot how slow plants take to develop from seed.
Another thing, the trichomes are... Purple.
I'm really excited, a green pheno with purple trichs.

It's really beautiful,
and in unison with the white trichomes,
it gives it a light blue effect.

HC I'm up to my knees in your genetics,
I don't know what the hell to do with myself haha.

I sooo want to get done with this harvest so I can cull some phenos.


----------



## Theowl (May 14, 2012)

Indica, got pics of them purple trichs?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 14, 2012)

Some new snap's for you man! They'r about a week old, i must have forgot to catch one of the other C.B x B.S.S ( greener denser pheno ). They 2 are getting flushed, with the Calizhar cross got a few more week's.

C.B x B.S.B
http://

http://

C.B x Calizhar
http://

This is SUPER Frosty, smells great and can tell is going to be Potent Weed 
http://[IMG]https://www.rollitup.org/members/cindyguygrower-326055-albums-internet-pic-s-picture2166668-dsc03890-c-b-x-calizhar.JPG[/IMG]

Hope your good Caveman! I'll get the finished articles up in due course. Just put a C4 Cross into the mix too 

Later Pal
cgg


----------



## Theowl (May 14, 2012)

Damn cgg, thems some dark n frosties there. 

Id like to have a tree planted on my unpreserved corpse, so that I may give back something.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 14, 2012)

Ahh blueberry pie for breakfast lol! I have a deal with this chick who owns a little pie shop around here,,,,she picks all the ruebarb that she want's from here....and I get paid in pies hehe. She swung by early this morning with one : !)

What's going on Cinders! That's a beautiful pic man, I'm thinking she smells nice too 

I have found that most strains produce a little more with a couple of colas. I'm starting to top mine a little earlier and then some get double topped a couple of weeks before flower.

Things are pretty good here buddy hope you too, later man ; !)


----------



## Voidling (May 14, 2012)

I want blueberry pie


----------



## Theowl (May 14, 2012)

Yeah with blue berry nugs in it!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 14, 2012)

Hmmm speaking of which, I have a BB that's been in the dark for 24 hrs now waiting to be trimmed maybe I'll do that tonight hopefully it will motivate me to get my ass in gear....been a shitty day one of those funk ass sucky days


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 14, 2012)

here, im draggin ass today and not giving a fuck lol

i got a BB kush to trim to


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 14, 2012)

I wish I could not give a fuck lol. Oh well getting comfortably numb here just put the girls to sleep took a couple of snaps...this thread has been seriously lacking in cave pics


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 14, 2012)

Sleep tight girls,,,







C4....







Bubba Kush x Master Kush pheno 1...







Suspected male Basket Cases (AK47 x C99) from my friend bbyy at day 3 of flower with an Indie Qleaner in the foreground...


----------



## C.Indica (May 14, 2012)

Call me crazy but I couldn't find the purple trichs earlier.
I'll examine it under better light at another time.


----------



## Theowl (May 15, 2012)

No worries, just wanted to take a gander. 

Lol, I'd leave the goose... Hahahaha, I crack me up.


----------



## ghb (May 15, 2012)

the bubb ax master has a very interesting colour to the flowers i find they look like they have a pink hue to them, maybe just my eyes 

hows tings HC?


----------



## chb444220 (May 15, 2012)

ghb said:


> the bubb ax master has a very interesting colour to the flowers i find they look like they have a pink hue to them, maybe just my eyes
> 
> hows tings HC?


u have sum bubba ksuh x master kush goin as well?? any pics? id love to see them. =) i got 4 seedlings goin. and i got 3 NL99's goin as well.

**the MOD is DEFF a kush.. jsut smoked the sample bud. and it has that kush taste to it. has a realy strong taste to it as well.. LOVE it. a new fav. strain. very very potent. deff a nightime smoke. put me right the fuck to bed. hahaha. glad my clone rooted. this is deff a keeper. nice dense buds.. great smell.. frosty as all hell. ill have to throw up a few pics to show ya. i took off 3 side branches. only 46 days in.. and amber heads are showing. about 1/4 of them were amber. which is enough for me. i usually like to harvest wen theres a lil less than 1/4 amber heads. i dont like the THC glands to degrade too much. its good cuz it gives u a higher CBD %.... but ehh... lol. anywayz. takin a few shots now.


----------



## bassman999 (May 15, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> u have sum bubba ksuh x master kush goin as well?? any pics? id love to see them. =) i got 4 seedlings goin. and i got 3 NL99's goin as well.
> 
> **the MOD is DEFF a kush.. jsut smoked the sample bud. and it has that kush taste to it. has a realy strong taste to it as well.. LOVE it. a new fav. strain. very very potent. deff a nightime smoke. put me right the fuck to bed. hahaha. glad my clone rooted. this is deff a keeper. nice dense buds.. great smell.. frosty as all hell. ill have to throw up a few pics to show ya. i took off 3 side branches. only 46 days in.. and amber heads are showing. about 1/4 of them were amber. which is enough for me. i usually like to harvest wen theres a lil less than 1/4 amber heads. i dont like the THC glands to degrade too much. its good cuz it gives u a higher CBD %.... but ehh... lol. anywayz. takin a few shots now.


NL99? Northern Lights x Cindy?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

Yeah , its NL x Cindy


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 15, 2012)

Hey ghb what's going bro! Tings are mellow in the cave today and tings in general are pretty good knock on wood lol. I can see what your talking about as far as the pink hue to the bubbamaster but it's the flash combined with the orange/red hairs that is giving it that look.

Sipping coffee out on the porch and watching the rain come down,,,,,very peaceful day, hope your well man!


So chris buddy you awake knock knock knock,,,,mrs chris is your honey ok? Yeah bro that plant looked like it was going to just knock your socks right off haha glad you cloned it and also have it's genetics in seed form. What is the taste on that one like?


How's it going Bassman,,,,the NL99 that chris is talking about is dizzles Persian Lime. I just planted some Apollo x C99 (or was it grape apollo? hmm don't have the seed packet anymore), got some high hopes for some high yeilding fast flowering hybrid dank from that combo


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 15, 2012)

Nice day to get laid back with some kush puff puff pass.

What's the good work Dizzzz


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

its all good , no rain here today... i gotta fix the stove tho ... i fuckin broke it yest slamming a pan down on the element in a fit of rage.

Yeah the NLxC99 is Persian Lime , i think you just popped MA-5 ... A-11 x C99


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 15, 2012)

Oh yeah so those are straight up Apollo 11 x C99 then not the Grape Apollo? Another one that's going to be super fun finding my keeper hehe. A lot of gems coming out of your cave lately dizzole : !)

...better the stove than some fucks head. I'm like bbyy, I stay to myself so I don't fuck somebody up lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

Yeah those are Apollo11 (genius pheno) x Cindy99 .... i used a skunky male C99 on these ... i liked the taste and potency a lil more than the pineapple pheno. So these should be 7 wks and out. Yield will be high on the A11 doms, resin shouldnt be an issue lol

Haha , i guess its safer killing items rather than people lol, good point, im like you that way, i stay clear of situations that might make me crazy and homicidal LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 15, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> So these should be 7 wks and out. Yield will be high on the A11 doms, resin shouldnt be an issue lol


Music to my ears


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Music to my ears


its like a whole rock concert


----------



## BBYY (May 15, 2012)

Hey assholes. 
Since a few weeks ago caveman you were posting pics of the nice sunshine you had, We'll I can finally gloat a bit


Will be trying to do this every morning I lose the sunshine due to my roof @ about 6ish thats after I move em back to the other side of the yard or else i lose it at 1-2 as soon as it descents high noon. so not a bad deal when I have clear blue skies; FINALLY! LOL
Two nice mango's that are going into 5's soon and gonna put in flower and the Fast Nevilles reveg is in the big white pot...Shit re VEGGED lol its growing fast as fuck now compare to last veg, Must be the roots it had...but anyways im chopping that bitch into as many clones as I can, got some things line up to help a buddy get 10 of these out doors next few weeks and I wanna do a run and keep whats ever left as a mom. 
Them little things are my to be moms, a mango, a blueberry and a ak47 , the solo's are gift clones from a new buddy I meet on RIU. Ugh its Blue Diesel and Dynamite..So im just gonna add them too the mom closet too. Ill cut clones from em every now n bit but mostly just be filling scrpits from the local dispensaries. Im gonna have a nice array of things coming soon, Getting 10 clones for a bag of soil later  Dunno what tho, prolly more Blue Diesel and Dynamite. Could be anything thou he had some nice Super Silver Widow, ICE, NYCD, shit man way too many.

But Ill catch up with ya later. Just puffed that AK, Add talkativeness to the list of sideeffects of that!(or the benzos i ate) lol Came out really good this time. The ol lady and I cant keep out fingers off of it and I was supposed to move all of it, Smoke 1/4 of it already haha

Take care dude puff puff pass

ps Gonna take pics of my basketcase tonight. They turn on in 5 h lol so maybe tomorrow you can peak em


----------



## bassman999 (May 15, 2012)

BBYY I flowered 2 manogs over a yr ago. That shit was BOMB!! I didnt save any clones though. I bought 2 more clones and it was a totally different strain and pure garbage. I wish I knew what Mango I had.....

Puff Puff.....Pass


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 15, 2012)

Hey man enjoy the sunshine we are having another terribly wet spring just like last year, I'll have to answer the rest of that when I'm a little more talkative haha I just jumped on to say,,,,,,,,,,,,,

joints are on highlander tonight, my 2 unsexed OG x LLOG both showed some pretty little pussy pistils at about day 9 of flower! They are in 1 gal containers and will get potted up tonght. Thanks Bobotrank ; !)


----------



## BBYY (May 15, 2012)

nice! Congrats on the ladies! Always nice to get females to show early. I always hate seeing plants sit in 1 gals for so long. Dont wanna waste all that dirt on a stupid ol male

I was just briefing ya, Sorry lol Guess I should have my own thread 
I should just move in at the sativa house with dizzle haha

I just cut the lawn, so I wont have yard work all week so I can really enjoy it.. Picking up a gazebo w/ side curtains to shield from the ppublic road and my backyard will be set for fire and parting.



hey man what region you in? This is a Mango Kush cut from a dude thats been growing it for over 10 years. Its a true hash plant , so if your cut was full of resin on every green leaf then its this cut, w/ kinda skunky undertone smell 

going out to spring clean the veg room. It needs ancie wipe down + getting ready to move them big ass ak plants I have in there to flower


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

Theres a spare room at the sativa house lol

Bass did you have Mango or Mango Kush? Theres a Mango that is the parent of that Kush strain to ... i think its Mango x Hindu Kush

Nice outy shots! they look happy and shit


----------



## bassman999 (May 15, 2012)

BBYY said:


> nice! Congrats on the ladies! Always nice to get females to show early. I always hate seeing plants sit in 1 gals for so long. Dont wanna waste all that dirt on a stupid ol male
> 
> I was just briefing ya, Sorry lol Guess I should have my own thread
> I should just move in at the sativa house with dizzle haha
> ...


While trimming it it smelled like over-ripe mangoes and fruit with a vomit smell. It was the strongest smelling bud smell I ever experienced!. Cured it smelled like mangoes and was super potent a lil spacey and couch lock for sure. I have a lil in a jar left and cant bring myself to finish it till I find a replacement lol.


----------



## bassman999 (May 15, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Theres a spare room at the sativa house lol
> 
> Bass did you have Mango or Mango Kush? Theres a Mango that is the parent of that Kush strain to ... i think its Mango x Hindu Kush
> 
> Nice outy shots! they look happy and shit


This is what I had...not sure if it is a kush or not... 
Oaksterdams mango from Apothecary, I think the genetics are...Mango x KC33

trying to find pics...grew a main cola and 1 or 2 side branches only


----------



## bassman999 (May 15, 2012)

Here is the only pic I can find right now...this was put outdoor as a 8" clone in a 5 gallon in late July 2010


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

yeah you had the Mango prolly


----------



## chb444220 (May 15, 2012)

Dizz.......... does your location say ....... Masturbating.... with stolen.. cheese? or am i just high as fuck right?? or both. lol.

*HC.. The MOD tastes very sweet! candylike. with a strong berry after taste. adn this is just from the sample buds.. with no cure... im sure the main cola that will be goin a bit longer.. and after a nice cure.. will have an ever better taste.. the high is great too.. a little over powering tho.. if u smoke too much.. gonna put ya to sleep real fast. lol. buds are hard as a rock. should end up with about 40 seeds i'd say from the whole plant... maybe even more. think im at about 20 now. =) wish you guys could smell this bud on the plant tho... reeks of lemons and berry. with sum mango smell to it.. very unique... got 4 clones potted up. (2 cheese and 2 blue dream) took 4 clones out of the water (the ones that had roots already showing) and put them in small 1/4 gallon cream containers with a few holes in the bottom.. gonna start bringin them outside a few hours each day to harden them up a bit. and then begin my guerrilla operation. >=D hahahahaha


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

no man, i dunno what your talking about lol your just really high 

Fuck that MOD sounds real good!


----------



## chb444220 (May 15, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> no man, i dunno what your talking about lol your just really high
> 
> Fuck that MOD sounds real good!


ill have sum cheese x MOD seeds.. im sure you can find a MOD Dom. pheno if ur interested... just PM me. =) same goes for you HC.. although i kno u guys are loaded with seeds. hahahaha


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> ill have sum cheese x MOD seeds.. im sure you can find a MOD Dom. pheno if ur interested... just PM me. =) same goes for you HC.. although i kno u guys are loaded with seeds. hahahaha


 LOL you wenrt high, i changed it right after i saw yur post to make you think you were higher than you really were


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 15, 2012)

Well you don't want to be choken your chicken with cheese that you bought yourself


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 15, 2012)

i fuckin stole it ! lol


----------



## chb444220 (May 16, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> LOL you wenrt high, i changed it right after i saw yur post to make you think you were higher than you really were


lol. wen i read ur reply. and looked at it again.. i was like shit.... i needa put this joint down ASAP! lol. now im seein shit.. i thought u mighta changed it but wasnt sure... lol.


----------



## chb444220 (May 16, 2012)

*Mother Of Destruction

*View attachment 2169738View attachment 2169739View attachment 2169740View attachment 2169742View attachment 2169743View attachment 2169744View attachment 2169745View attachment 2169746​


----------



## chb444220 (May 16, 2012)

how u likin this weather HC?? fuckin DOWNNNNPOURINGGGGG over here!! soo much for goin outside to find my guerrilla grow location...


----------



## bassman999 (May 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the weather out there guys!
I am complaining about the heat over here, guess I am glad for no rain now....


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 16, 2012)

Hey man yeah I just got home from work, it's going to be like that here in a couple of hours. Oh darn hehe ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 16, 2012)

I like it cold bassman...50s/60s and cloudy haha.


----------



## bassman999 (May 16, 2012)

Me too HC. I get migraines from brught sun. When I was a kid nothing bothered me...now everything affects me....


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

same deal.. i goota wear shades or i get destroyed


----------



## BBYY (May 16, 2012)

Guess you guys need to come move to WA, 230 Cloudy days outta the year on average. 

Bassman Im like yo bright shit give me migraines


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

I like cloudy days .... im a woods sorta dude


----------



## bassman999 (May 16, 2012)

BBYY said:


> Guess you guys need to come move to WA, 230 Cloudy days outta the year on average.
> 
> Bassman Im like yo bright shit give me migraines


I wanna live somewhere else, as long as I can grow there and it aint Cali I am good!!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 16, 2012)

Use naptha.


----------



## bassman999 (May 16, 2012)

where do you get that at?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 16, 2012)

Homedepot i think..


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 16, 2012)

naptha for what? oil? you can but its not real good , why not use alcohol instead?


----------



## BBYY (May 17, 2012)

yea WA is a medical state and like i said its cloudy all the fucking time. Im movig out just cause family is back east but im thinking Ill come back to "retire" up in the mountains.

So I ended up meeting a grower who is getting me clones til I leave. So I dont have to pop no more seeds and I can start to focus on whats coming back east with me. 
Anyways he's got alot of cross's he made with soma's gear and various crosses of diffrent shit. in seed form, he never grew c99 either lol so i have shit load of c99 crosses. Im gonna do a massive trade with him and I hope I get something good. _*oh and he wanted a nice purple strain, so I thought of you HC and was wondering what would that be? Like the best one? dont wanna give him CCM, and i was gonna toss him one of your packs and hope you can donate more to me when you send the romulans and I can send ya some of his shit to have?*_ 

Just wanted you you to see that mostly HC lol - but he hooked me up with what he had ready and is getting more clones ready for me - Got me Dynamite - Sour Diesel and Big Skunk Korean. If this BSK is the real deal, Im deff breeding with it.

Hope your morning rocks HC! Im off to get ready for work - hoping to dip out early thou and get to the grow shop. Need more soil, AGAIN! LOL


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 17, 2012)

yeah man, if you got real deal Korean your lucky

Soma used it in alot of his stuff, and Romulan packs some


----------



## bassman999 (May 17, 2012)

BBYY said:


> yea WA is a medical state and like i said its cloudy all the fucking time. Im movig out just cause family is back east but im thinking Ill come back to "retire" up in the mountains.
> 
> So I ended up meeting a grower who is getting me clones til I leave. So I dont have to pop no more seeds and I can start to focus on whats coming back east with me.
> Anyways he's got alot of cross's he made with soma's gear and various crosses of diffrent shit. in seed form, he never grew c99 either lol so i have shit load of c99 crosses. Im gonna do a massive trade with him and I hope I get something good. _*oh and he wanted a nice purple strain, so I thought of you HC and was wondering what would that be? Like the best one? dont wanna give him CCM, and i was gonna toss him one of your packs and hope you can donate more to me when you send the romulans and I can send ya some of his shit to have?*_
> ...


Yeah what ids the best purple strain? I am flowering several purples and have a bunch of different purple clones for next run to find my favorite(s)....
Right now without anyreal experience in purples I love the Grape kRush the best. I have Urkel and querkle and Gods gift flowering right now though...along with Grape kRush again and Gurple again. I am giving the Gurple a 2nd try...great color and smell during flower (soft smell compared to others still), but the dried buds smell and taste was weak.


----------



## BBYY (May 18, 2012)

no, well outta HC's stuff I dont know what goes purp and what one is even with color / potency . I was thinking of just tossing him some BSB. Still waitin for HC thou


----------



## bassman999 (May 18, 2012)

In the bong the color doesnt matter just the effects, and taste and smell come 2nd. Color is just for bag appeal, as all ppl eat with their eyes 1st lol.
My mango was prolly the best weed I ever smoked and it was just green and sparkly.


----------



## BBYY (May 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> In the bong the color doesnt matter just the effects, and taste and smell come 2nd. Color is just for bag appeal, as all ppl eat with their eyes 1st lol.
> My mango was prolly the best weed I ever smoked and it was just green and sparkly.


i can care less about color , but I am trading and some people are nuts about it


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 19, 2012)

i go for str8 quality/potency/vigor .. fuck color lol


----------



## ProAce (May 19, 2012)

At the end of the day it's color and smell that moves the packs, people will always judge with there eyes first a shit quality bud that looks like fire will move twice as fast as fire that looks even slightly subpar


----------



## chb444220 (May 19, 2012)

yewaa ive had quite a few purple strains.. sum not that strong. and others pretty strong... and even wen ppl smoked the less potent purple strains.. they all came back saying... damnn. that puirple weed was bombbb! sum of the best stuff ive smoked... =/ lol. its all in their heads... they see sumthin theyre not used to.. and automatically think its better/the best


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> yewaa ive had quite a few purple strains.. sum not that strong. and others pretty strong... and even wen ppl smoked the less potent purple strains.. they all came back saying... damnn. that puirple weed was bombbb! sum of the best stuff ive smoked... =/ lol. its all in their heads... they see sumthin theyre not used to.. and automatically think its better/the best


It's def a head thing wit consumers.When i had black rose, i had Headband and Lush at the same time. i know that the others were stronger but i charged a tad more for BR, and people ate it up. i got to keep the good smoke. they would choose purp over green even if the price was more. and i win in the end.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2012)

BBYY said:


> no, well outta HC's stuff I dont know what goes purp and what one is even with color / potency . I was thinking of just tossing him some BSB. Still waitin for HC thou


I'll get my ass in gear bro, need to go back to my in box me thinks to see what your waiting on. Yeah I'm no stoner hehe



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> It's def a head thing wit consumers.When i had black rose, i had Headband and Lush at the same time. i know that the others were stronger but i charged a tad more for BR, and people ate it up. i got to keep the good smoke. they would choose purp over green even if the price was more. and i win in the end.


Haha that's a riot T. Hey got 6 nice Lushes out here soaking up the sun,,,they are on their last wk of veg ; !)

I charge the same for all my gear it's pretty much all in the same catagory and gets wholesaled out to one middleman, I like it that way keeps me more invisible


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2012)

Awesome man. i make more money going hand n hand with people. Selling oz's is cool but if i want to do that consistently i need to hurry and get my new tent.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Awesome man. i make more money going hand n hand with people. Selling oz's is cool but if i want to do that consistently i need to hurry and get my new tent.


If I do a zip it's 3 but most of the time it goes out in bulk at 250 per. No way I'm going to work with the dealers if I don't have to, they'll narc you out in a second to save their ass if they busted lol.

Hey I just took some pics of BubbaMaster 1 and trimming up the tops now,,,I'll post pics in a little while if they came out


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> If I do a zip it's 3 but most of the time it goes out in bulk at 250 per. No way I'm going to work with the dealers if I don't have to, they'll narc you out in a second to save their ass if they busted lol.
> 
> Hey I just took some pics of BubbaMaster 1 and trimming up the tops now,,,I'll post pics in a little while if they came out


i can honestly say the ppl i sell to are family and i trust nobody the way i trust these people, snitchin on me out here or back home may get you killed .
My bubba master ( i have 2 fems) both have peculiar smells one is WAY taller than the other and looks to be forming rock hard buds. which i love


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i can honestly say the ppl i sell to are family and i trust nobody the way i trust these people, snitchin on me out here or back home may get you killed .
> My bubba master ( i have 2 fems) both have peculiar smells one is WAY taller than the other and looks to be forming rock hard buds. which i love


The height on my two phenos are about the same, number 2 is slightly taller, smells better but the buds are not as big or rock hard as number 1. It's going to come down to a smoke test

That's cool to keep it tightknit like that, supply the peeps you like with dank! This little town of Mayberry everyone knows everyone almost haha need to be extra cool ; !)


----------



## chb444220 (May 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> It's def a head thing wit consumers.When i had black rose, i had Headband and Lush at the same time. i know that the others were stronger but i charged a tad more for BR, and people ate it up. i got to keep the good smoke. they would choose purp over green even if the price was more. and i win in the end.


yeaa same thing here.. people would choose the purp stuff over the full moon and other bomber stuff i had jsut due to color. i keep the same price for everything.. of course unless i grow sumthin that sucks.. but growin mostly HC's gear.... its VERY rare that happens. lol. i jsut chopped the MOD down.. Mmmmmm. soooooo sticky... and smells soooooo good. and sooo dense too!

teh blue dream is finally packin on alotta weight. the fat sativa colas were nice. but a lil loose... now theyre tightening up nicely. and foxtailing a little. wish there was a way to mail clones.. id love for you guys to try this blue dream out. smells good.. buds are pretty frosty. very very very nice yielder.. clones extremely well.. not sure on potency.. but i have a feelin it will pack quite a buzz. =)

not happy really with the cheese. it smells awesome.. actually almsot does smell like cheese.. but it hermied.. and i think that jsut fucked it all up for me. =/ im wondering if i woulda liked it if it didnt herm.. im sure it would look much better... i have clones...... i may give it another try... not sure tho.

anywayz. enough rambling. lol.


----------



## chb444220 (May 19, 2012)

yeaaa i sell to family.. and a couple close friends... but theres only 1 of my friends that actually knows i grow. thats who i go thru to trade clones with her stepdads friend.. the other ppl i say i have a friend whos growing.... lol. ppl pay 400/o here... have a couple older people who offer me 500/o. lol. well they say they pay like 540.. and im like thats too much. my guys charges 500. lol.

HC i gotta show u a few pics of this MOD. gotta find the camera 1st tho. lol. shit is packed with frost! one of my frostiest strains for sure. glad i got a clone of this! =D


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2012)

Bubba Kush x Master Kush #1 from Aev @ just over 9 wks...

Trics on top are 50% amber even though it's still trying to build calyxs.Must be the Nitrozime lol. The seeds that I made of the BK x MK were created like this...I had the 2 females and 2 different males to work with, collected pollen from both males and and then spluffed the two girls with the pollen mixture of the combined males with the hopes of having as many genes possible to work with.


----------



## bassman999 (May 19, 2012)

Only one purple strain that I grew that I think is great so far and that is Grape kRush. It is in the blueberry family. Great high, taste, smell, yield, and....color! Even the popcorn nugs are good. I let them sit for a week in an open plastic bag in the dark and then trim them.


----------



## chb444220 (May 19, 2012)

very nice pics HC. they look great! i got 1 bubbamaster thats ahead of others. theyre still seedling. but im excited for them. anywayz. heres a few shots of the MOD. (im hopin the MOD x Cheese seeds will have a MOD dom. pheno in there sumwhere. id like to work with it for sure. if i can find a good male *possibly this purple pineapple if it ends up bein a male... i might hit a MOD clone with sum pollen. its a very nice strain. nothing bad to say about it. very dense/frosty/sweet/fruity smelling. sweet/smooth tasting. early finisher. 49 days. nice yielder.. heres a few shots.


*MOD (Chopped at day 49)

**


tried not to get too carried away with pics. lol. im excited for the blue dream as well. wish u could see this thing... i can barely move it in and out of the closet its sooo big/bushy. and the buds are packin on weight now. gotta start tying them up now. buds are pulling the plant down big time. lol. 
*​


----------



## ProAce (May 19, 2012)

That MOD looks nice and chunky, how dense are the buds on that beast cola? Do you know any of the lineage of the MOD?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 19, 2012)

That is a beaster isn't it lol. You could tell it had some sort of kush in it from early on,,,,she looks potent as hell chris nice job brother!! Got a taste and smell report?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Only one purple strain that I grew that I think is great so far and that is Grape kRush. It is in the blueberry family. Great high, taste, smell, yield, and....color! Even the popcorn nugs are good. I let them sit for a week in an open plastic bag in the dark and then trim them.


 Yeah the Blue strains kick ass , you wont find a non-potent pheno ever. The BB line carries Thai genes so its usually potent. 


Kush looks dank HC!


----------



## bassman999 (May 19, 2012)

Damn!! Massive cola for an indoor grow! I really need to step up my game.


----------



## bassman999 (May 19, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Yeah the Blue strains kick ass , you wont find a non-potent pheno ever. The BB line carries Thai genes so its usually potent.
> 
> 
> Kush looks dank HC!


I never had straight Blueberry actually. The Grape kRush is a strong indica stone, but spacey at the same time without that soaring feeling that I dont care for. My friend had a seizure after a bong-load of it.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I never had straight Blueberry actually. The Grape kRush is a strong indica stone, but spacey at the same time without that soaring feeling that I dont care for. My friend had a seizure after a bong-load of it.


 GK is inbred from the BB line , so they all share the same genes just diff selections were made in diff generations. Yud like BB and the others. The only Dj strains that differ are the Floral line (Flo, F13, etc) which are more Thai / Mexican dominant.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 19, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I never had straight Blueberry actually. The Grape kRush is a strong indica stone, but spacey at the same time without that soaring feeling that I dont care for. My friend had a seizure after a bong-load of it.


This is exactly what i was saying about the Grape Kush, Love that high. and as said before it is Grape Krush x The White x Lush.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 19, 2012)

thats that Thai! lol ... shit is wonder weed


----------



## Theowl (May 19, 2012)

Hey guys , what's crackin'?

HC, I got my hands on(finally) a few cuts of the roms, and the BB from Voidling, and was wondering what's the lineage/genetics/experiences from all y'all that've grown em out. Any thoughts, tips, help would be super awesome!


----------



## bassman999 (May 19, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> GK is inbred from the BB line , so they all share the same genes just diff selections were made in diff generations. Yud like BB and the others. The only Dj strains that differ are the Floral line (Flo, F13, etc) which are more Thai / Mexican dominant.


I am trying new strains all the time now and have to say its like music one genre makes you a dull mofo!!


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> This is exactly what i was saying about the Grape Kush, Love that high. and as said before it is Grape Krush x The White x Lush.


That has to be good with those genetics in there!! I have heard about the magic triangle or whatever "the white" also...and I know the Lush is bomb from what ppl have said here and all the pics.

Here is what I just read summarized. The white is possibly a pheno of Triangle which is possibly the mother of the original OG.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 19, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Hey guys , what's crackin'?
> 
> HC, I got my hands on(finally) a few cuts of the roms, and the BB from Voidling, and was wondering what's the lineage/genetics/experiences from all y'all that've grown em out. Any thoughts, tips, help would be super awesome!


For the BB... under feed them , baby them ... there super picky .. lineage is Oaxacan Gold x Chocolate Thai x Afghani X Highland Thai x Afghani ... one of my fav strains and one of the most unique highs around.


----------



## Theowl (May 19, 2012)

Groovy shit man. Thanks a bunch! 

Gonna be moms, never had a blueberry before other than purchased goods, I'm so excited!!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 19, 2012)

Np Owl ... its gonna test yur skills a lil bit .... yur getting cuts or seeds? if you get a cut its a lil easier , goin from seed can be a fucking nitemare sometimes lol


----------



## Theowl (May 19, 2012)

I got two cuts, Voidling started the seeds and brought them to maturity, then made clones. Took him forever to get anything to take, if I recall right. So I really do appreciate the honors involved with even holding these cuts. 

As for skills, we should keep an eye on the Vman, he's gonna blow up once he gets his sea legs!


----------



## C.Indica (May 19, 2012)

Thanks a ton HC!!
That BMF is making me sorry I ever dissed it,
She was just the "late bloomer" literally haha.
That BSBxCB on the far right just went into 12/12 tonight.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> This is exactly what i was saying about the Grape Kush, Love that high. and as said before it is Grape Krush x The White x Lush.


A buddy of mine preferred my GK over anything else I had grown.!! And she grows monster colas  With the right pheno.


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2012)

wish i could get my hands on a BB cut.. or sum BB seeds.... im gonna eventually have to break down.. and pay DJ sum ridiculous amount on money for his seeds... and hope for a nice pheno... =/


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2012)

*Mother Of Destruction

*
*


**Name:* Mother Of Destruction
*From:* Clone I Got From A Friend

*Grade:* A

*Type/Lineage:* Indica Dominant Strain. Uknown Lineage. Seems to have some Kush/Afghani in it for sure.
*Flowering Time : *49-55 days.

*Price:* $100/ 1/4 - $200 1/2 - $400 ounce

*Looks:* Very light green color. After dry/cure, has almost a white color to it due to the crazy amount of frost!! Lots of light red/orange hairs. Very tight/compact/dense buds.

*Smell:* Extremely fruity! Most dominant smell is lemon and berry. A hint of mango or cantelope ... some exotic fruit. Reminds me of the purple bag of skittles. Deff one of the best and sweetest smelling bud I've ever had/grown.

*Taste:* Has a strong "kush" taste. Taste very similar to the way it smells. Has a great after taste as well. Will have you closing your mouth and pushing your tongue on the roof of your mouth to try and taste that sweet candy like taste again and again. 

*Buzz Type:* Can be destruction. (pun intended) It can destroy your plans for the nest few hours if you over indulge. Has the power to knock you on your ass and put you to bed if you smoke to much. If you smoke just a little bit at a time though, gives you a very nice relaxing body high, along with a nice calming head high. Good for relaxing, watching a movie, or even playing video games. Also note, about 30-40 mins after smoking, you may find yourself staring into the refrigerator, trying to remember why you were looking in there in the first place. Also induces the giggles from time to time.

*Buzz Length:* Pretty long. I'd say a good 2-3 hours. If you smoke too much, you may find you need a nap to be able to refresh yourself. Only smoke a little, and after the high wears off you will not feel tired/lazy... or feel the weed equivalent to a hangover.

*Overall: *This will deff be one of my all time favorite bud to smoke. I cannot find anything I don't like about it, other than the need to nap after toking too much. I think this plant will have a permanent place in my garden, and continue to have me blankly staring into my refrigerator. 

*
*​


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2012)

Great review CHB!!
You have really sold it there!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 20, 2012)

BBYY said:


> yea WA is a medical state and like i said its cloudy all the fucking time. Im movig out just cause family is back east but im thinking Ill come back to "retire" up in the mountains.
> 
> So I ended up meeting a grower who is getting me clones til I leave. So I dont have to pop no more seeds and I can start to focus on whats coming back east with me.
> Anyways he's got alot of cross's he made with soma's gear and various crosses of diffrent shit. in seed form, he never grew c99 either lol so i have shit load of c99 crosses. Im gonna do a massive trade with him and I hope I get something good. _*oh and he wanted a nice purple strain, so I thought of you HC and was wondering what would that be? Like the best one? dont wanna give him CCM, and i was gonna toss him one of your packs and hope you can donate more to me when you send the romulans and I can send ya some of his shit to have?*_
> ...





Dizzle Frost said:


> yeah man, if you got real deal Korean your lucky


Great now I'm horny for a korean chick. Even though my baby f'd me real nice a little while ago hehe what a shit huh



BBYY said:


> no, well outta HC's stuff I dont know what goes purp and what one is even with color / potency . I was thinking of just tossing him some BSB. Still waitin for HC thou





BBYY said:


> i can care less about color , but I am trading and some people are nuts about it


Ah ok that's what's up. I looked around yesterday but couldn't figure out what you were talking about,,,,,

prolly to late now for you but for future refrence for anyone about the several purp strains I have in seed form based on potency the BSB x CB would be on top followed by the pink pheno BSB and then the Caliband. 

Not sure what you gave him but I only left myself enough of the bsb xcb to do another seed run, the BSB I made a shitload of as well as the Caliband. 

Kind of inundated with strains man and not having time to perfect any of my own but that's ok cause that's my fall and winter project. If you still have my email addy hit me up otherwise you can get it from dizzle and I'll set you up with the roms and more bsb if you need them.



Theowl said:


> Hey guys , what's crackin'?
> 
> HC, I got my hands on(finally) a few cuts of the roms, and the BB from Voidling, and was wondering what's the lineage/genetics/experiences from all y'all that've grown em out. Any thoughts, tips, help would be super awesome!


What up Owl.

I'll fill you in on what I know but it aint a lot lol. They originally came from cof last spring and he was given them with the stipulation that he give them away to a few growers who in turn would grow them out and pass on the seeds thus keeping the original genetics (the JDB cut) alive and well. She was breed originally to stay low and chunky and from all of the grows that I have seen that seems to be the case. She is not too nute finicky and packs on a lot of weight in the last two wks and can have some good weight to it,,,,real nice looking chunky buds. The only drawback was the lack of taste and I didn't really work on it to improve but I did cross some Black Rose into it at one time and there is someone who is going to grow those out. Flower time is 8-8.5 wks and the stone is rather funky,,,,very solid indica good for pain but you feel it in your head in almost a psychedelic manner. 



chb444220 said:


> wish i could get my hands on a BB cut.. or sum BB seeds.... im gonna eventually have to break down.. and pay DJ sum ridiculous amount on money for his seeds... and hope for a nice pheno... =/


Hey man what's going on! 

Great report thanks for that : !) Very descriptive too. Did she weigh out a little more than what you usually average on a plant? And don't go spending any money on BB seeds just yet little bro ; !)


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Great review CHB!!
> You have really sold it there!!


thanks man. yeaa this is a real great strain. jsut wish i had more info on it. =/ i dont like not knowin wat im growin. lol. i kno its bomb. Nirvanas weekend whopper is the nirvana indoor femenized mix pack. just 5 random seeds. unlabeled.. like a box of chocolate. lol. im tempted to get it. and have been in the past.. but i dont like not knowing. lol. if they were labelled i would deff grab'em.

anywayzz.. if any1 can ever find this strain.. deff pick it up asap!


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey man what's going on!
> 
> Great report thanks for that : !) Very descriptive too. Did she weigh out a little more than what you usually average on a plant? And don't go spending any money on BB seeds just yet little bro ; !)


no problemo. =) and yeaa shes deff heavier than most of the strain ive been growing. i think the blue dream will deff beat it out tho. the BD buds are hardening up alot. i was surprised. i thought they would stay fat, but loose (hahaha. pun intended) but theyre hardenin up nice and foxtailing out a lil bit.

and ahhhhhhh..... ok. i see.  i like the sounds of that. lol. youll have to PM me more details. = ? how bout them sox huh? =) finally playin the way we should be.. wait till mid jun/july... wen we get a few of our better players back. =D


----------



## ProAce (May 20, 2012)

Aha that mod sounds like some fire for sure looks really kushy. A nice layer of frost, that's easily top shelf bud. Would love to take a hit of that dank


----------



## Theowl (May 20, 2012)

Umm, maybe I'm too high, was that info for the roms? Or the BB? 
Sorry


----------



## Theowl (May 20, 2012)

Oh! And let's do tell of the Pink BSB pheno, I have this one that has an overall pinkish hue.


----------



## chb444220 (May 20, 2012)

Mmmm. the pink BSB pheno is the keeper pheno for sure! pretty sure thats the one HC is running as well. i had 3 phenos all together.. a darker purple one.. and med. purple one. and the hot pink one.. pretty much all green with pink hues to it here and there.. smells like candy.. very sweet to smoke.. nice dense buds.. very frosty. and one of the most potent strains ive smoked. im sure HC has more info on it. but u lucked out if u got that 1 man. i willl be hunting for that pheno again sumtime soon


----------



## RobbieP (May 20, 2012)

"High" Highlander , got my pips from pukka , thanking you muchly 
Not sure if you got / read my PM i sent you .

Got a lemon candy in flower at minute , just starting to do something ... man this one was strange , it vegged under my 2 x 20w strip lights for about 5 weeks , grew about 4 inch max but must of had at least 7 - 10 nodes all compact , stuck it into flower and it did not show sex or do anything for at least another 3-3.5 weeks , and it has JUST decided to show some hairs !!! my exodus and psycosis cuts i stuck in flower at same time are almost done maybe another 2 or so week on them so thats how long behind it was lmao ... you had any do this ?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2012)

@ robbiep thats the indica pheno man, lovely bitch she is.. 

and i had the pink bsb as well, if you were going to keep one it would be that one, i also had the dark purple.


----------



## Theowl (May 20, 2012)

Ahh, then I'll make doubly sure to get this final cut to root!


----------



## RobbieP (May 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> @ robbiep thats the indica pheno man, lovely bitch she is..
> 
> and i had the pink bsb as well, if you were going to keep one it would be that one, i also had the dark purple.


did your indica pheno take forever lmao ?

how long was the flowering time ? cheers for the input man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 20, 2012)

Mine finished right before my eyes lol, one week it was all white hairs, next week it was done crispy. 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> But at 7 or so weeks im not so sure. really i don't even know how far along she really is though. but i have it written down as starting flower on 9-20-11. i just don't want it to be overcooked. or under for that matter. How long do you think i should let her go. It is Lemon Qleaner x Caseyband.
> 
> 
> 9-29-11
> ...


----------



## BBYY (May 20, 2012)

thanks HC yea im gonna trade em bsb ill save the cb cross then for myself. Ill dispatch that email tomorrow


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2012)

Pink hairs...I have seen so many Of BC's girls that way and admired them from afar!


----------



## C.Indica (May 21, 2012)

HC, I don't know if you got my PM,
lemme know if it's gone.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 21, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> Thanks a ton HC!!
> That BMF is making me sorry I ever dissed it,
> She was just the "late bloomer" literally haha.
> That BSBxCB on the far right just went into 12/12 tonight.
> View attachment 2175907


Haha hey man you never dissed it silly 

and no email from ya buddy...


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 21, 2012)

Hi ho hi ho it's off to work I go. Going to be another hot one, almost hit 90 yesterday. Go in for a few hours and back before lunch ; !)

Puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>Blueberry anyone yum yum very nice lol


----------



## chb444220 (May 21, 2012)

Mmmmmm. BlueBerryyyy... =p lol. yeaaaa it was hot as shit yesterday! me and the girl went out driving arouind.. and 1 of my arms and on eof her legs got burnt just from the way the sun was coming into the car. lmao. cooled down today tho. a lil wet/damp.


----------



## BBYY (May 21, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hi ho hi ho it's off to work I go. Going to be another hot one, almost hit 90 yesterday. Go in for a few hours and back before lunch ; !)
> 
> Puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>Blueberry anyone yum yum very nice lol


 ill take take, puff puff bro!

My bb almost dry...The early nugs thou.... I like that plan, Ill see you at lunch too


----------



## BBYY (May 21, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> Mmmmmm. BlueBerryyyy... =p lol. yeaaaa it was hot as shit yesterday! me and the girl went out driving arouind.. and 1 of my arms and on eof her legs got burnt just from the way the sun was coming into the car. lmao. cooled down today tho. a lil wet/damp.


ha! that makes me think of my dad haha he always just had one arm tan from always driving w. it out the window or agaist the glass ...Now I feel like i need to call him


----------



## chb444220 (May 21, 2012)

BBYY said:


> ha! that makes me think of my dad haha he always just had one arm tan from always driving w. it out the window or agaist the glass ...Now I feel like i need to call him


lol. yeaa that happens alot wen its that sunny out.. cuz we tend to go on long drives and house-look and shhhmoke. and glad i made ya call him. =) my dad sucks... soo i wont be calling him. lol. only seen him a few times in my life... and about 1/2 of the times were at court wen he was tryna get outta payin child support... fucker! =/


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 21, 2012)

Robbie how's it going. 

After vegging for 5 wks and coming up with a 4" plant you don't think that was a dud do you haha kidding bro to bad should binned it long ago


----------



## BBYY (May 21, 2012)

my dad was just a drunk lol but i had no mom. 
Fuck your dad lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 21, 2012)

Bubba Kush x Master Kush pheno 1 on the left pheno 2 on the right...







Bubbamaster 1....


















Bubbamaster 2 thinking this is the better out of the two...


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 21, 2012)

I guess all of our dads are fucking asshats lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 21, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 2178093View attachment 2178092View attachment 2178090View attachment 2178089View attachment 2178091View attachment 2178088
> 
> Bubba Kush x Master Kush pheno 1 on the left pheno 2 on the right...
> 
> ...


dayum , those looks fuckin sexy!


----------



## BBYY (May 21, 2012)

concure nice bubbamasters looks likethey bout to shoot foxtails out everwhere


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 21, 2012)

BBYY said:


> concure nice bubbamasters looks likethey bout to shoot foxtails out everwhere


 there gonna grow clits LOL


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2012)

I never had a dad either, just a stepdad that was a dick and molested me and my brother and beat the shit outta us everyday. My mom just hid in her room.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 21, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I never had a dad either, just a stepdad that was a dick and molested me and my brother and beat the shit outta us everyday. My mom just hid in her room.


i woulda slit his throat when he slept


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2012)

I tried to shoot him, but my mom stopped me. I beat him up once though when I was older. He died in prison now....child molesters dont fair well in there usually.


----------



## ProAce (May 21, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 2178093View attachment 2178092View attachment 2178090View attachment 2178089View attachment 2178091View attachment 2178088
> 
> Bubba Kush x Master Kush pheno 1 on the left pheno 2 on the right...
> 
> ...


The first pheno def leans toward the bubba side, I grew a bubba plant before its buds looked exactly like that so did the leaf, with the dark in the middle


----------



## Saerimmner (May 21, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> Mmmm. the pink BSB pheno is the keeper pheno for sure! pretty sure thats the one HC is running as well. i had 3 phenos all together.. a darker purple one.. and med. purple one. and the hot pink one.. pretty much all green with pink hues to it here and there.. smells like candy.. very sweet to smoke.. nice dense buds.. very frosty. and one of the most potent strains ive smoked. im sure HC has more info on it. but u lucked out if u got that 1 man. i willl be hunting for that pheno again sumtime soon


Well ive got 4 phenos out of 4 plants with mine lol...

pheno 1- very dark purple, med height,likes to grow as a single cola almost
pheno 2- light-med purple, shortest out of the 4, looks like cock and balls if you look at it from a few feet back
pheno 3- medium height, med-dark purple, very bushy and the side branches are almost grown up to just below height of main cola almost like your avatar pic
pheno 4-green pheno tallest out of all 4, very sativa looking with just the very slightest of light pink tinges to it if you look up close very hard.

You got any recent pics of yours? cant be arsed to go searching for em lol, and how many weeks are yours now? can never remember if you are a few weeks behind or in front of me lol


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Well ive got 4 phenos out of 4 plants with mine lol...
> 
> pheno 1- very dark purple, med height,likes to grow as a single cola almost
> pheno 2- light-med purple, shortest out of the 4, looks like cock and balls if you look at it from a few feet back
> ...


4 phenos and 4 plants...choices choices


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 21, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Well ive got 4 phenos out of 4 plants with mine lol...
> 
> pheno 1- very dark purple, med height,likes to grow as a single cola almost
> pheno 2- light-med purple, shortest out of the 4, looks like cock and balls if you look at it from a few feet back
> ...


What's happenin rimner

Here's my BSB cut man, I have some in early flower right now and a few getting flipped at the end of the week with the Lush

Enjoy


----------



## Saerimmner (May 21, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 2178336View attachment 2178337View attachment 2178338View attachment 2178339View attachment 2178340View attachment 2178341
> 
> What's happenin rimner
> 
> ...


Will chuck some pics up of mine over the next day or 2, they are 8 weeks on friday, how long do they go normally?


----------



## chb444220 (May 21, 2012)

i think im a lil ways ahead of ya... cuz mine are already harvested. lol. =p yeaa im sure i can find a few shots of it for ya. IMO the greener the better.. lol. with the BSB anywayz. its good to have the hue of pink as well. like HC's.. and like the one i had growin. it was awesome!!

*HC those bubba masters look great. =D nice color to them. hows the smell on them?? look like theyre starting to fatten up now ehh?


*Black Sour Bubble *Pink/Candy Pheno*


*​


----------



## chb444220 (May 21, 2012)

mine went about 9 weeks. maybe 9.5 weeks


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 21, 2012)

Hey Highlander, i just took down my 2 C.B x B.S.B. One is like all you'rs up there nice and pink, and one more greener and denser with the Pink in right in the bud. I had my first go of it thismorning, im not usually a sour fan but i think ive just been converted!!! Real nice smoke man, and alot stronger than i was thinking. Dont know why, i'll get some nice bud shot's up, going to take down the Calizhar cross tomorow, that be Deep Purple and Very Frosty 

Stick in there Pal

cgg


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 21, 2012)

Hc, you think you could post the bk x mk pics in my thread ?


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2012)

Damn guys those BSB look crazy, and look like good yielders as well. Great work guys!!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 22, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> mine went about 9 weeks. maybe 9.5 weeks


aahh gdgd, only a week to go for me then


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hc, you think you could post the bk x mk pics in my thread ?


No problemo man. I was going to take shots of all my kushes and kush crosses and post them over there sometime but I'll pop those over right now.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 22, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Not sure what you gave him but I only left myself enough of the bsb xcb to do another seed run, the BSB I made a shitload of as well as the Caliband.


Now I feel even more lucky 

One of these days Im gonna be able to grow all these amazing strains i have been blessed to possess.


----------



## Saerimmner (May 22, 2012)

some BSBxCB popcorn buds i picked for a little taster, all 4 plants are 7wks 6days into flowering View attachment 2179817View attachment 2179818View attachment 2179819View attachment 2179820View attachment 2179821View attachment 2179822View attachment 2179823


----------



## chb444220 (May 22, 2012)

yeaa the BSB was deff one of my favorites for sure. =) will deff be growing it again!


Heyyy HC... you gotta check out this blue dream man.... this is a fucking BEASTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT!!!! and its only at week 7.. sooo its only gonna chunk up more! lol. dont think i will be able to take it out again after this photoshoot... because im worried that it will fall over and snap.. as it comes pretty close now. i got it all tied up but it still bends over... check it out. =)







cant wait to see the yield i get from this thing.. buds are pretty solid too. not lose at all. nice and tight. and theyre just getting tighter and tighter. =)


----------



## bassman999 (May 22, 2012)

The Blue Dream I grew a yr and a half ago was about 4ft inc the pot. It had a central cols as fat as a 40 oz beer, and dried down to less than 2.5 oz. It shriveled so much that I never grew it again. It was not topped or anything, just regular and had 1 side branch.


----------



## Voidling (May 22, 2012)

Haven't been around much, getting busy this way. Next week I think I should have a bit more time to catch up. Hope all is well


----------



## Theowl (May 22, 2012)

Hope alls well on your end too man


----------



## Theowl (May 22, 2012)

CHB! That blue dream is looking mighty fine sir! I saw the pics and salivated, said out loud "hell yeah!". The wife was all, "what?!"


----------



## chb444220 (May 22, 2012)

Theowl said:


> CHB! That blue dream is looking mighty fine sir! I saw the pics and salivated, said out loud "hell yeah!". The wife was all, "what?!"


lol. that made me laugh. =) the BD has some seeds as well. Cheese x Blue Dream if ur interested in givin them a run as well? ill be PM'ing ya in a couple days with more details.... =-?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2012)

heres some pure Black Rose


----------



## Theowl (May 23, 2012)

Sure man, always down for havin fun with a new plant!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 23, 2012)

My chick says we should put sugar in all of the gas tanks lol,,,,she's talking about all of the construction going on next to my house. I'm sure she has never heard of the book The Monkey Wrench Gang haha

Chris you said something about to bad I couldn't buy the land. Actually it was ours.....4 acres of prime real estate worth close to half a mil. I ended up with the house, my brother bought the land from my aunt at half price 5 yrs ago right before the housing market crashed. He lost his shirt and eventually sold the land to a developer. Watching an excavater work right now about 60 yds in front of my porch


Nice pics of the Black Rose dizz! She's a looker if nothing else lol ; !) Starting the morning off with some Blueberry here in the cave, another wet one this morning. Going down to the job site for an hour or two. Then back to my garden hehe rough fuking life but someone has to do it  

Later


----------



## chb444220 (May 23, 2012)

very nice dizz!! =D crazy how similar they look to alot of HC's purple crosses... lol. even the ones that dont have any BR in it.. like caliband. =) looks great tho. love the color


----------



## chb444220 (May 23, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> My chick says we should put sugar in all of the gas tanks lol,,,,she's talking about all of the construction going on next to my house. I'm sure she has never heard of the book The Monkey Wrench Gang haha
> 
> Chris you said something about to bad I couldn't buy the land. Actually it was ours.....4 acres of prime real estate worth close to half a mil. I ended up with the house, my brother bought the land from my aunt at half price 5 yrs ago right before the housing market crashed. He lost his shirt and eventually sold the land to a developer. Watching an excavater work right now about 60 yds in front of my porch
> 
> ...


awwwww mannn thats too bad. imagine the money u coulda made now? =/ that sucks.. its gotta be annoying.. watchin ppl workin right outside of ur house... =/ knowin ur gonna have sum new neighbors.. lets hope theyre cool....


----------



## Theowl (May 23, 2012)

Does that black rose taste any good? I would think it would. 

Ha that rhymed, sorta.


----------



## Bobotrank (May 23, 2012)

Hey HC, it's been a little while... but I'm here. Sure is easier to lurp around with the LIKE button back. I like that.

What I don't like is this news about people plowing up your land... or what used to be yours. That fucking hurts like no other... Man, hope it's not gutting you too bad. I'm with your chick (for once, maybe?) . . . sweeten up their gas. That'll slow em down. Just be careful about it! 

Things are aight over here. We are having a baby girl! So psyched  Hell, it coulda thrown some nanners and I'd of been psyched, too   My wife is getting big, fast! 

The plant growing is slow, though. My buddy is away from his pad for a month, so we had to push back our flip date. I've got a lush bunch of specimens stinking up my closet in veg, though, with some cuts, too. I'll try and snap some pics later for all you assholes   Once I move some of these out I'm popping some beans. I'm itching to pop some CBx's as well as all these beans from some Asshole in Canada... ChocoChunkyMonkey, C99 and A11x  sounds good to me. Oh, and I've got a little surprise for you, too. A friend who has made it back into my life. I think you'll recognize her   

Alright brosef, coffee is kicking in in full effect. Typing getting faster... hands slightly sweaty. I think it's time to go burn one. Hope you're doing well, your son made it through everything ok, and your daughter is all good, too. I'm off. Buzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Theowl (May 23, 2012)

Congrats BOBO! A girl is great! Stressful, but great! At least with a boy you only gotta worry about one nanner


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 23, 2012)

Hey asshole about time we heard an update from you! First things first very cool mandago your honey is doing good...glad to hear! Vegging in your closet huh lol that's funny considering  Save some room in your garden for some of my f2s this winter,,,there are 4 or 5 strains of mine I'm going to continue. 

You must be one busy mofo these days mang, glad you swung by to say hi. Good luck with everything : !)

...oh yeah bro! Two OG x LLOG females at wk 3 of flower!! Thanks again


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 23, 2012)

yo Bobo!!!!!!! hows it hanging?


@ HC , that blows man, all the good land is getting developed ... makes me sick

I dunno how the Br tastes Owl , i only smoked the BSB sofar. 

I did find a few accidental seeds in the chocolate mix plants , prolly a pack er two in each plant .. all is BR polen lol


----------



## bassman999 (May 23, 2012)

BOBO, congrats on the girl!! I have 2...........


----------



## Bobotrank (May 23, 2012)

Thanks Bass, HC, Diz, Owl? Jeebus, I'm stoned right now, and can't remember who all was on that last page. Yeah, I'm trying to get something together still. My friend who was living farther away might be, maybe possibly, moving a lot closer. This would be epic for obvious reasons. My veg cab is outta control right now. Maybe I'll pull it together one of these days to get a pic up in this house. So busy right now, though... craziness.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks Bass, HC, Diz, Owl? Jeebus, I'm stoned right now, and can't remember who all was on that last page. Yeah, I'm trying to get something together still. My friend who was living farther away might be, maybe possibly, moving a lot closer. This would be epic for obvious reasons. My veg cab is outta control right now. Maybe I'll pull it together one of these days to get a pic up in this house. So busy right now, though... craziness.


Glad your doin good mango ... stay stoned bobro!


----------



## Bobotrank (May 24, 2012)

Thanks Diz... it's the only way I fly  Hope you're well too. I'll be catching up more in here this weekend hopes me. Nice avitar, btw


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

Yeha this shithole is lacking Boboness lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 24, 2012)

Hey it may be a shithole but it's my shithole haha

Had a nice Blueberry glow all day just getting home and stepping it up a notch...Grrrrrrape Apollo! Looking forward to this weekend, got a sheetload of trimming coming up starting tomorrow. About six different strains ; !)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 24, 2012)

i meant RIU lol , not the cave ..... thats a whole diff class of shit LMAO jk

Grape Apollo is always sounding tempting now you bring it up all the time lol , im gonna have to dip into those maybe


----------



## Theowl (May 25, 2012)

So, what've you guys found to be the best veg light regimen for fastest growth? 24/0, 20/4, 18/6? 

I let the BlueBerry and Romulans sleep for the first time last night, and they grew more than they have since I got them. 
The boy Rom is looking like he wants to throw balls again(that's even under 24 hr light, last night was the first they slept).
So he will get moved to his own domicile, 24 hr light and hope he holds out. 

But for the girlies, what do you show as fastest growth inducing light scheduling?


----------



## Saerimmner (May 25, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 2178336View attachment 2178337View attachment 2178338View attachment 2178339View attachment 2178340View attachment 2178341
> 
> What's happenin rimner
> 
> ...


very nice how old were these? and also how many days do you l;et the bsbxcb go for? someone else suggested 9-9.5?


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 25, 2012)

i use 24/0 for veg Owlman


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 25, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> i use 24/0 for veg Owlman


ditto.........


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 25, 2012)

i like to be able to do work 24/7 to .... so it works out both ways


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 25, 2012)

Hey rimner what's happenin. Those BSB go 8.5 wks and are pretty much done. Throw some pics up!

New strains in the cave!!!!!! Kool friggen beans Pudda Buk ; !) they all sound wonderful,,,,,dig these everyone Grape Kush x Exo Cheese, PK x Livers and Pk x Psyco haha very cool mate thanks!


Puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>Grape Apollo and Bubbamaster mixture bongo rips>>>>>>


----------



## Theowl (May 25, 2012)

Cool guys. I like 24/0 also, just because I wake up in the night a lot. 
But the growth last night was incredible. Maybe it was the water.


----------



## bassman999 (May 25, 2012)

My plants seemed to grow pretty fast still with 16/8. I was doing that to save money as I was vegging with a 1000w mh


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 25, 2012)

Mighta been Olwman ... after a good watering i notice mad growth .... which reminds me mine need some H2o stat! Its like an Iraqi summer in this house right now ... hydrate ... wilt ... rehydrate LMAO


----------



## Theowl (May 25, 2012)

Thanks man, love to get the low down on what I'm doing ya know?


----------



## BBYY (May 25, 2012)

i like to run 18/6 seems more practical for a plant to get a break..

Yo RIUppers! Hows it hangin? Mine is a little low n getting smushed by my thigh but all good. 

Boutt o smoke some more kushberries in honor of the cave! MIss you guys!


----------



## Saerimmner (May 26, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey rimner what's happenin. Those BSB go 8.5 wks and are pretty much done. Throw some pics up!
> 
> New strains in the cave!!!!!! Kool friggen beans Pudda Buk ; !) they all sound wonderful,,,,,dig these everyone Grape Kush x Exo Cheese, PK x Livers and Pk x Psyco haha very cool mate thanks!
> 
> ...



sweet, was gonna let em go the 9-9.5 but may now have to pull em down a bit earlier lol, will get some pics up when i get a chance, gotta shoot off to work atm but will def get em up when i get a sec

CalizharxCB are now about 3weeks 12/12fs and filling out nicely so will chuck up some picss of them as well then its time to decide what strain to run next lol, idea is to run 1 more strain 12/12fs while i re-veg the BSBxCB and get my cloner set up then its gonna be a purple 12/12from clone bonanza lmao


----------



## chb444220 (May 26, 2012)

BBYY said:


> i like to run 18/6 seems more practical for a plant to get a break..
> 
> Yo RIUppers! Hows it hangin? Mine is a little low n getting smushed by my thigh but all good.
> 
> Boutt o smoke some more kushberries in honor of the cave! MIss you guys!


yeaa thats wat i run mine on. 18-6.. like u said. roots do most of their growing during dark period.. soo i feel like its good to givem a few hours to get their root grow on. lol. its hangin ok ova hear... short shriveled and always to the left....... lol. jk. thats from Liar Liar. one of my favorite movies!!

[video=youtube;87w655s3xKc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87w655s3xKc[/video]


----------



## chb444220 (May 26, 2012)

[video=youtube;pDy41hvdq4s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pDy41hvdq4s&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## chb444220 (May 26, 2012)

1 last clip. lol. sorry theyre all wicked funny.. couldnt pick just 1... 
any change sir... ABSOLUTELY!! could u spare some? YES I COULD! Well will ya? NO! How come? BECAUSE I BELIEVE YOU WILL BUY BOOZE WITH IT!!


[video=youtube;IsBB4i4k2PM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IsBB4i4k2PM&amp;feature=BFa&amp;list=PLE94D9590F52 6DE40[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (May 26, 2012)

I love physical comedy!


----------



## chb444220 (May 26, 2012)

lol. yeaa that is one of my favorite movies of all time. lol. never gets old. =) jim carey is a great actor.. deff a favorite.. and jonny depp too. he can play sooooooo many diff characters.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 26, 2012)

Ill be paying close attention when you decide to grow those GKxExo beans.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 27, 2012)

found all my BMF pix


----------



## chb444220 (May 27, 2012)

pretty fuckin frost dizzman!! niiiice. =) got a BMF in flowering right now. =)


----------



## Theowl (May 27, 2012)

Dizzle!! Thats some good shit right there! Hoot hoot!
(that's a two hoot salute! )

I have to say, I saw your banding/labeling system, fantastic! No mix ups!
Thats what I was trying to tell Voidling, but I told him use colored bread ties, what you got there is so much better.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

i just use tape or a nametag to make sure i know whats what. the homies i gave some of my seeds and a few hc originals to grow, didn't name anything. i told them i will come identify who i can. lol, short shot.


----------



## Theowl (May 27, 2012)

Yeah, I like to keep a handle on at least what I'm running, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (May 27, 2012)

I use labeled foil tape on my plastic pots, and nursery labels on my dirt bags. I usually know whats what anyway, but when drying labeling becomes really important.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2012)

Weird man, for me after they dry i can really tell the difference. unless they are way too similar.


----------



## bassman999 (May 27, 2012)

I have different varieties all the time so I dont know the dry smell yet sometimes. I usually can tell, but not always.

I was worried my Grape kRush and Purple Urkle clones were the same till now. At mid-flowering the Urkle is getting some yellow in the fans, I added some extra N to her to help. The GK doesnt need it. They are starting to smell different now as well. The smell was very close for the 1st 4 weeks flowering


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have different varieties all the time so I dont know the dry smell yet sometimes. I usually can tell, but not always.
> 
> I was worried my Grape kRush and Purple Urkle clones were the same till now. At mid-flowering the Urkle is getting some yellow in the fans, I added some extra N to her to help. The GK doesnt need it. They are starting to smell different now as well. The smell was very close for the 1st 4 weeks flowering


Yeah alota the Afghani type strains are nearly im possible to tell apart even in flowering sometimes, gotta label yur shiz lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 27, 2012)

Hi HC, as promised some pics of 1 of the 4 of my BSBxCB, this is the darkest purple one

View attachment 2186871View attachment 2186875View attachment 2186877View attachment 2186887View attachment 2186888View attachment 2186891View attachment 2186907View attachment 2186909View attachment 2186913


----------



## bassman999 (May 27, 2012)

OMG that is pretty!!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2012)

That bitch looks ready to chop!! lol


----------



## Saerimmner (May 27, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> That bitch looks ready to chop!! lol


yup it came down tonight at 8wks 2days, other 3 will be down over the next 4 days theres a few more hairs to brown off b4 they get a haircut lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 27, 2012)

Daaaaaaamn man that beauty is just just just beautiful lol! I had a huge smile on my face going through those rimmner, nice job : !)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 27, 2012)

looks like velvet


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 27, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> looks like velvet


Happenin mang : ?)


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 27, 2012)

Nada mango, jus been sittin here bored... rained today so 

What you up to ?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 27, 2012)

Trying to uncross my eyes and pry these sissors out of my hand lol

I hear some nachos calling my name. Pretty caffeined out along with grape apollod out and gum drops. Buzzing around like a bee lol


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 27, 2012)

haha you need a kush bowl and some lazyboy break


----------



## ProAce (May 28, 2012)

About to update my thread, gonna hit the 12/12 switch in 3 days on a batch of clones, 5 bsb 2 Caliband and an afghani, how many weeks do the Bsb go? And the calibands? Has anyone ever flowered these strains from clone? I was thinking about vegging an extra week but was worryed that they would get to big, well I have pics on my thread if anyone wants to check it out,


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 28, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey rimner what's happenin. Those BSB go 8.5 wks and are pretty much done. Throw some pics up!
> 
> New strains in the cave!!!!!! Kool friggen beans Pudda Buk ; !) they all sound wonderful,,,,,dig these everyone Grape Kush x Exo Cheese, PK x Livers and Pk x Psyco haha very cool mate thanks!
> 
> ...


"Pudda Buk" wtf lol!?!?!?!?.............think them bong rips have melted ya brain for min bro, there all Grape Kush crossers, GK x Livers and GK x Psychosis sorry if it was my labelling my hand writing like a childs lol or your baked to the bone!.... glad they got there ok an dont mention it mate when i told you yonks back you'd get some i wernt bullshittin im a man of my word! 

Let me no when you decide to pop any bro  an if you want to see the parents let me no ill chuck some pics up!

take it easy


----------



## C.Indica (May 28, 2012)

been a few days guys..
Been up in seattle.


Root Aphids.. Made it to my spot.
Got bad in my flowering girls, had to scrap basically everyone.
I refuse to let go of my proven female clones.

But I had to toss BSBxCB 1&2, and BMF.

A buddy of mine was talking about killing them electrically?
Still have Caliband 1 & 2, and Arctic Express seedlings that I'll try to rescue.

Trying to hold strong here,
and if I really have to reset hard
(let's just hope I don't)
then I'll be starting over with your genetics thank god.

So once more, I owe you a big one Highlander,
thanks for the backbone seedstash.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 28, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> "Pudda Buk" wtf lol!?!?!?!?.............think them bong rips have melted ya brain for min bro, there all Grape Kush crossers, GK x Livers and GK x Psychosis sorry if it was my labelling my hand writing like a childs lol or your baked to the bone!.... glad they got there ok an dont mention it mate when i told you yonks back you'd get some i wernt bullshittin im a man of my word!
> 
> Let me no when you decide to pop any bro  an if you want to see the parents let me no ill chuck some pics up!
> take it easy


Haha no matey that was deliberate,,,,never know who's following these threads and some bros like to stay real low so lmao everyone that mattered knew who I meant  

And yes GK not PK lol my bad! Hey what are the genetics of the psychosis again : ?) Trying to decide which to run first!


----------



## PUKKA BUD (May 28, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha no matey that was deliberate,,,,never know who's following these threads and some bros like to stay real low so lmao everyone that mattered knew who I meant
> 
> And yes GK not PK lol my bad! Hey what are the genetics of the psychosis again : ?) Trying to decide which to run first!


Haha i get ya mate.........tbh mate im not sure of the exact genetics of the psyco with it bein clone only but its real simular to the livers just a lot stronger knock you out stone to it, an the livers is ment to be a Northen lights cross from the late 80's so id say its got some NL genetics or could even just be a bangin stright NL pheno, its turned out to be my fave of the 3 clone onlys mostly cos of its wicked sleepy stone to it an its fruity taste its defo a bed time smoke.


----------



## chb444220 (May 28, 2012)

Heyyyy caveman.. i was on this other site.... icmag. and i saw an awesome thread on a C99 BX project.. where a guy ran 100 seeds. (think only 85 germed or sumthin) and went thru and picked out the keeper phenos and watnot... idk. just thought it was an interesting thread. thought you might enjoy it. =)

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=207222


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 28, 2012)

I bet those Grape Kush x CLone onlies will go forever, and be some spaced out smoke. The grape kush i had was super spacey n kush. kind of an aphrodisiac too.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I bet those Grape Kush x CLone onlies will go forever, and be some spaced out smoke. The grape kush i had was super spacey n kush. kind of an aphrodisiac too.


Oh yeah those babies are set aside in a special place, not with the 50+ strains in my seed stash. Still got all summer to try new strains, this winter I'll be working on all of mine ; !) Going to be a lot of BC x Lush around here for a while lol, clones are doing great and today I'm taking more cuttings and these wil be really big ones!

Sitting on the porch enjoying quite the thunderstorm rolling through along with some coffee and a bongo of P10  I like it when I smoke one of my strains that I haven't smoked in a while......love that P10 high not to mention the grapey skunky taste : !)

Chillen to some David Bowie before garden chores


.......hey bbyy how's it going mang. 

What did you do, make those Basket Cases seeds feminised lol! So far I have taken 5 that I thought were males and put them in the flower room and they all turned out to be females haha!! They been potted up and are looking good. Got 8 or 9 more in veg on the porch here that will be getting flipped soon 

Hope your doing good brother and with Memorial Day here and gone I salute you again my friend for your sacrificies


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2012)

The Grape Kush on those clone only crosses is comprised of the following

DJ Shorts Grape Krush X ( The White x OG x Lemon Larry x Chemdawg)


----------



## bassman999 (May 29, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> The Grape Kush on those clone only crosses is comprised of the following
> 
> DJ Shorts Grape Krush X ( The White x OG x Lemon Larry x Chemdawg)


I just know that Grape Kush has gotta be good!!
How many phenos does it have?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2012)

TBH i dont know. I havent grown enough of the beans to see all the different phenos yet.

The ones I have grown stretch a ton, and grow superlong spears


----------



## BBYY (May 29, 2012)

thanks highlander, ya know with all this junk this weekend its hard not tobe thrown in to a little depression, Thinking of all my buddies and ol schoolmates who died, and I still have friends out there in afghanistan now , buddies from my old unit, Just hope they stay vigilant Lost another dude a few days ago, there in a hot spot and I diunno if i can lose another close one and still be able to keep pushin as hard as I do now. 

Part of me feels like I left em to go fight for them selfs , I was there squadie leader man and left on our rotation outta iraq, few months later they dropped orders to afganistan while I was being declared unfit for duty due to the bomb blast - So I get stuck sometimes thinking that , but i know i couldnt go and keep em safe so Its a bit of a tug n pull

No intentions were made w/ feminizing the BC's man, That must be just some luck. I had a few males , and for the sake of breeding this out I hope i get more males later.

Mine just, JUST stopped stretching.. OMG they hardend out so well. Got thick and seems like they can support some buds now. had it starting to bud up but I got one that I need to remove man, It just got too tall. Its over my light and I have my light canted so it can kidna get to it. But im so over filled right now I cant waste that light on just that one plant. So im gutting it, and gonna run the clones of it to see how it does.

Its like a super sativa dude lol just hope the flower times are aiight 7-9 should be the spread hoping to see more at >8wks.

Havent been in my room as much as I should be. Think I finally got the grey mold under control, I was pouring out 40pints of Water outa my dehumifier 3x a day for a few , but now its slowed down so i hope i got all that moisture out and i wont have to waste no more colas. Waster 1/2 a blueberry plant and a few mangoes last few weeks, sucks growing big fat nugs sometimes haha 

well take it easy man, I like to come threw here and see how ya doing - gonna smoke some ak47 now, grill some burgers on the barbi and skip the rest of work.

Oh - I finished my reevaluations ! ! ! my case is now sent up w/ the new review and re-evaul w/e the fuck else but If all goes well I can start moving back east in a few months. 

take er easy


----------



## bassman999 (May 29, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> TBH i dont know. I havent grown enough of the beans to see all the different phenos yet.
> 
> The ones I have grown stretch a ton, and grow superlong spears


So better topped or for outdoor then....


----------



## bassman999 (May 29, 2012)

BBYY, Please dont feel liable or responsible! The war is not our own and the Govt should be the one with the heavy heart for putting the people who love their country through this hell while they sit and do nothing! You were wounded for your cause and are lucky to be here with us, and I am glad you are!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> So better topped or for outdoor then....


Not necessarily.

I topped one at the 2nd node in early veg. Flipped her at maybe a 1ft tall, and she Grew 4 main colas ranging from 18 - 24' long. Ill see if i can find a pic of her somewhere.
Here is one that i pollinated for F2's. She was flowered in a 1 gallon pot at 6" tall. She hit just shy of 3ft.


----------



## bassman999 (May 29, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Not necessarily.
> 
> I topped one at the 2nd node in early veg. Flipped her at maybe a 1ft tall, and she Grew 4 main colas ranging from 18 - 24' long. Ill see if i can find a pic of her somewhere.
> Here is one that i pollinated for F2's. She was flowered in a 1 gallon pot at 6" tall. She hit just shy of 3ft.
> ...


wow from 6" to 3ft! Do you cut off all branches to make the single cola like that?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2012)

No that is how they grew. and fuck HC, my bad. I thought I was posting that in the other thread not yours.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 29, 2012)

Thats exactly how my grape kush came out. the one i have in 12/12 from seeed is growing straight up, no branching at all. I'm waiting for that spear to form. Cuz that was a bad bitch .


----------



## billcollector99 (May 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thats exactly how my grape kush came out. the one i have in 12/12 from seeed is growing straight up, no branching at all. I'm waiting for that spear to form. Cuz that was a bad bitch .


4 x 4 scrog with 50 of those tops coming up


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 30, 2012)

50 in a 4 x 4? you must be using ta G-pots. I did 25 WW's in my 3 x 4 a while ago. so i can see it possible .


----------



## bassman999 (May 30, 2012)

They dont grow side branches? That is crazy!

Actually I have a Cindy in veg right now that has no side branching, I figured it was because of mites and me picking off infected leaves.
I think I have the mites down though. Neem neem and more neem!!!


----------



## chb444220 (May 30, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> They dont grow side branches? That is crazy!
> 
> Actually I have a Cindy in veg right now that has no side branching, I figured it was because of mites and me picking off infected leaves.
> I think I have the mites down though. Neem neem and more neem!!!


ughhhh.. fuckin tell me about it man... fuckin spider mites suck assssssssssssssssssss! i still have yet to fully rid myself of them. ive had them for a year or more now.. ive even shut everything down. cleaned everything started up again.... and sumhow... they return.. its fuckin ridiculous!!


----------



## Theowl (May 30, 2012)

Damn guys, sorry to hear of mites!

Too bad there's not a parasitic wasp or some kind of non-stinging, carnivorous ant that could chow down on spider mites. Theyre just so damn small! Maybe I should work on mycelial attack methods and start shipping out petri dishes! 
Ive seen there is a fungi that makes zombie ants that do their bidding(the ants act very impulpsively, and climb to the top of the canopy just in time for the mushroom to sprout from it's body and spreads more spores). 
Maldo fungi that rid homes of termites, so it is definitely a possibility. Just need a colony of mites and a few samples of the species that are carnivorous, then I could test.


----------



## chb444220 (May 30, 2012)

ive heard lady bugs can help. spider mites arent their 1st choice of food... but if theres nothing else to eat... im sure theyd eat them... funny i was lookin at the soil in my pots of my flowering plants... one of them has lil friggin mushrooms growing out of them!!!!!? lmfao. ive heard of small seedlings/plant lookin things growin. but never mushrooms...


----------



## bassman999 (May 30, 2012)

I have had some mushrooms in my outdoor pots b4. I think it was from over-watering? Idk maybe the soil was crappy I used.
There are predatory mites that are better than ladybugs, but they cost plenty and can be vulnerable to certain weather conditions. But they are immune to most organic pesticides I believe.

I have been embarrassed to show some pics for risk of being shunned from the mite damaged foliage I posted lol.

I am using a 3 way spray neem DE and Spinosad. The problem is I am a stoner and I am not organized. I am using my notepad on pc now and keeping track of dates I spray. I am now down to just the neem every 3rd day. The girls actually like the neem and non anti-bacterial or concentrated (basically use generic)dishsoap mix as my clones that were riddled with mite damage after some leaf pulling and continuous spraying look almost presentable now


----------



## Theowl (May 30, 2012)

Hey, just remember, mycorhizzae is a fungi. There are endo(inside roots) and ecto(outside the roots). Ectorhizzal mycelial mats form in the soils and bring nutes to the plants.(they can even sense if one plant needs more or less of something). 
The only real way for continuing the life cycle after its already colonized a potted plant, is to fruit(mushrooms). 
Outdoors, the mycelium can run as far as the organic substrate it grows in.


----------



## Theowl (May 30, 2012)

Oh, BTW, I am a mushroom cultivator as well as a self supplier of grass. 

I do shiitake, oyster, shaggymanes, and a few others. 

I received an Exhale Bag, ya know one of them co2 generators, only to find out it is a shiitake block--of which I have over forty lbs of blocks in my mushroom room. Those folk are making some money off that. 
I will never need them however, so I'm going to fruit this bag and eat some shiitake!!


----------



## bassman999 (May 30, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Hey, just remember, mycorhizzae is a fungi. There are endo(inside roots) and ecto(outside the roots). Ectorhizzal mycelial mats form in the soils and bring nutes to the plants.(they can even sense if one plant needs more or less of something).
> The only real way for continuing the life cycle after its already colonized a potted plant, is to fruit(mushrooms).
> Outdoors, the mycelium can run as far as the organic substrate it grows in.


This is all over my head....


----------



## Theowl (May 30, 2012)

Lol, sorry. I really get into this stuff 

I was just saying if you use myco's, don't be surprised if a random tiny shroom appears.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> 50 in a 4 x 4? you must be using ta G-pots. I did 25 WW's in my 3 x 4 a while ago. so i can see it possible .


I have a cool sog going on right now in the closet,,,32 Cindys in half gal milk containers alittle over a week in. I just went and checked the demensions lol, 20" x 36" equals about 5 sq ft. The next run is going to be with bigger cuttings in 1 gal bags with a few weeks veg. I think I can get 15-18 in there pretty easily


----------



## chb444220 (May 30, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I have a cool sog going on right now in the closet,,,32 Cindys in half gal milk containers alittle over a week in. I just went and checked the demensions lol, 20" x 36" equals about 5 sq ft. The next run is going to be with bigger cuttings in 1 gal bags with a few weeks veg. I think I can get 15-18 in there pretty easily


i cant wait to see pics of them once theyre in full bloom!! gonna be one hell of a beautiful room. gonna be a stanky ass room!


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 30, 2012)

gonna smell like a dank candy store lol


----------



## Theowl (May 30, 2012)

Oh, to hold the golden ticket and run free through the factory

Id prolly have aseizure walking into your closets, HC! Too much for my little brain to handle.


----------



## crazytrain14 (May 30, 2012)

whats up cavemembers??

figured i'd throw up a few pics of my bsbXcb at day 75 of life and week 7 of flower. very slight tinges of pink/purples but not to much.

















middle plant in this pic







peace


----------



## chb444220 (May 30, 2012)

its soo weird seein a bsb x cb that even dark purple.. lol. looks pretty bomb tho man. =)


----------



## chb444220 (May 31, 2012)

heyyyyy HC. the BMF i got is startin to frost up nice. =) the leaves dont look pretty since its still trying to recover from the spray burn from a few weeks back. but ive noticed a nice purple hue coming in now. =D soo far only 1 of those seeds the fairy dropped off have germed.. hopin with time the others will pop. ive heard the germ rates from peak seeds werent great?? but im sure dizz would kno alllll about that. since hes gotten quite a few strains from peak seeds. =) anywayz. heres a few shots of the BMF...... another one of HC's masterpieces. =D

*BMF 
*Booooooooooooooooooooooommmmmmmmmmm Motha Fuckaaaaaaaaaa*
- feels good to FINALLYYYY be able to say that. lol.-
*​


----------



## bassman999 (May 31, 2012)

Chb, what did you spray on them?


----------



## chb444220 (May 31, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Chb, what did you spray on them?


"Worry Free" (hahahaha. thought that was funny... thats the name on th bottle. lmfao) insecticidal soap for organic gardening..


----------



## bassman999 (May 31, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> "Worry Free" (hahahaha. thought that was funny... thats the name on th bottle. lmfao) insecticidal soap for organic gardening..


They should change the name, I would actually worry a lil if they burned from it.


----------



## BBYY (May 31, 2012)

hey cave man whats happening man?
Did you get a chance to peek my basket case whores off in the sativa house??
Im sure you did and are just busy , mostly just looking to make small talk haha b=hope your week has been going good


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 31, 2012)

Hey Bro, just thought i'd drop in a couple bud shot's. Not too great, had to work with what i have at hand, but lets say you have converted me into the SOUR! Man i love these strains, the way they grow, look and some very nice smoke. 
Great work man!

Caseyband x B.S.B with Calizhar x in middle


----------



## bassman999 (May 31, 2012)

Never heard of the *Calizhar *before...


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 31, 2012)

? Mabe i spelled it wrong haha, it was another C.B crossed with it but its the Calizhar i got there i think lol.
The Cave man will have info, i looked it up a while back but cant remember exactly what and who's. Wicked Plant either way man!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (May 31, 2012)

http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/Calizahr/Chimera_Seeds/


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 1, 2012)

Seedfinder info makes her sound really good!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 2, 2012)

heyy HC. hope all is well. im sure your busy.. between your harvest/gardening and regular work. just stoppin by to see how ya doin? RIU has been dead lately. =/ also.. wanted to ask ya wen u planned on startin those P10 x grape apollos? veg box is gettin empty... =) might be time to start sum seeds... and those are callin my name. =)


----------



## C.Indica (Jun 3, 2012)

Nono,

CaliZahr is Chimera's strain.

CaliZahr x CaseyBand = CaliBand, HC's strain.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 3, 2012)

Sup caveman! You know the drill. Hope you're doing well, brotha!


----------



## BBYY (Jun 4, 2012)

HC Im trying to catch up to you. I was able to get a 1000w switchable ballast for 30 bucks lol, it just had a short in the plastic housing the female output part. So I cut it off and hardwired my reflector to it and it works! Im stoked took a risk buying it cause the dude said i cant take it back if i leave with it.
But I kinda had a feeling I knew It was jsut that so I got it..Also got a 1000w mh ballast but I need abuilb for it adn Ic ant get it started right now. But Im expanding my flower room for a few runs to run seeds and increase flower production.

Cant wait to show off. 

How ya been brother? Heard some good news from dizz today about you , hope its true n if it is cant wait, Tttyl man , gotta get into chat one day with us.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 4, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I have a cool sog going on right now in the closet,,,32 Cindys in half gal milk containers alittle over a week in. I just went and checked the demensions lol, 20" x 36" equals about 5 sq ft. The next run is going to be with bigger cuttings in 1 gal bags with a few weeks veg. I think I can get 15-18 in there pretty easily


Where you at HC? hopefully on-top of some roof gettin some work in. Later man.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 4, 2012)

yeaa last time we talked hes been busy doin "legit" work. =) lol its been quiet on all the threads lately. =( got 1 BlueBerry that has popped his/her head up out of the dirt today. =D


----------



## BBYY (Jun 5, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa last time we talked hes been busy doin "legit" work. =) lol its been quiet on all the threads lately. =( got 1 BlueBerry that has popped his/her head up out of the dirt today. =D


glad someone is keeping his 6 covered
I just cut a blueberyr, Im in love with it. gotta get some back in flower asap!! its dj;s true blu


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 5, 2012)

BBYY said:


> glad someone is keeping his 6 covered
> I just cut a blueberyr, Im in love with it. gotta get some back in flower asap!! its dj;s true blu


niiiiice. this will be my 1st bluberry ive ever grown!! =D very excited.. male or female ill be happy. rather a female.. but ill be plenty happy with a male. =) c99 x blueberry anyone....?? =)


----------



## Miyagi (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes, but first thing's first! Haha I've tried a lot of decent blueberries and even a couple of good ones, hope you get a keeper.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 5, 2012)

Miyagi said:


> Yes, but first thing's first! Haha I've tried a lot of decent blueberries and even a couple of good ones, hope you get a keeper.


im hopin so too!! XD


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 5, 2012)

I know my grape krush is only based on his blueberry, but I love her, and a great blueberry sounds very interesting right now....hmmmm....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 5, 2012)

DAMN have I been busy haha. 

Yo T how you know ; ?) Just got down an hour or two ago and back home relaxing on the porch with some Bubbamaster.....#2 is the keeper of that strain and I like it a lot. Good potency, flavor and a euphoric high. Seems to be one of the better strains for joint and muscle pain too. Number 1 looked prettier but no smell or taste. 

Got a lot of catching up to do around here, hope everyone is well : !)


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 5, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> DAMN have I been busy haha.
> 
> Yo T how you know ; ?) Just got down an hour or two ago and back home relaxing on the porch with some Bubbamaster.....#2 is the keeper of that strain and I like it a lot. Good potency, flavor and a euphoric high. Seems to be one of the better strains for joint and muscle pain too. Number 1 looked prettier but no smell or taste.
> 
> Got a lot of catching up to do around here, hope everyone is well : !)


The number one sounds like my Gurple, looks awesome great solid colorful buds. The high is really nice, but the taste is non-existent and so is the smell. Actually it tastes kinda bad as you only taste the smoke flavor like a cigarette or something.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 5, 2012)

BBYY said:


> hey cave man whats happening man?
> Did you get a chance to peek my basket case whores off in the sativa house??
> Im sure you did and are just busy , mostly just looking to make small talk haha b=hope your week has been going good


Hey shmango I did : !) albeit very briefly,,,,been meaning to go back and look at them a little more closely. Weird about the hermed one, was it just one? Mine all look great, 5 in flower and 8 in veg still. I have been able to keep them from getting too tall even in flower so no issue there. Their clones are the ones who will be getting more attention, damn flower room is capped out as usual



Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey Bro, just thought i'd drop in a couple bud shot's. Not too great, had to work with what i have at hand, but lets say you have converted me into the SOUR! Man i love these strains, the way they grow, look and some very nice smoke.
> Great work man!
> 
> Caseyband x B.S.B with Calizhar x in middle


Cinders!! How's trics man hope all is well. Glad you liked those two strains my friend they are definitely.......different lol. Still a couple of purple strains going in the cave...chris' Floja and my BSB. Need to make some more BSB X CB, will be doing that pretty soon ; !) I have some C99 seeds for ya matey next time the eagle flys I'll give you a holler hehe. 

Talk to ya!



chb444220 said:


> heyy HC. hope all is well. im sure your busy.. between your harvest/gardening and regular work. just stoppin by to see how ya doin? RIU has been dead lately. =/ also.. wanted to ask ya wen u planned on startin those P10 x grape apollos? veg box is gettin empty... =) might be time to start sum seeds... and those are callin my name. =)


.

You nailed it right on the head little buddy, seems like that's all I have been doing lately and there is just not enough hrs in the day lol. I have 20 P10 x Grape Apollo in paper towels that will be hitting the dirt soon. I can just smell she going to be a winner from here mang! Race ya  lol kidding



Bobotrank said:


> Sup caveman! You know the drill. Hope you're doing well, brotha!


As well as I could hope for brobo, how are things at your end with the family and all. Hey I need to hit you up soon with a pm. Been procrastinating more than usual haha so could be in a couple of days or could be in a couple of weeks. Just want to keep you up to date with shit. Exciting times ahead for ya brother, I happy for you.



BBYY said:


> HC Im trying to catch up to you. I was able to get a 1000w switchable ballast for 30 bucks lol, it just had a short in the plastic housing the female output part. So I cut it off and hardwired my reflector to it and it works! Im stoked took a risk buying it cause the dude said i cant take it back if i leave with it.
> But I kinda had a feeling I knew It was jsut that so I got it..Also got a 1000w mh ballast but I need abuilb for it adn Ic ant get it started right now. But Im expanding my flower room for a few runs to run seeds and increase flower production.
> 
> Cant wait to show off.
> ...


I saw it over at dizz'z thread mang friggen kool beans! Let there be light lots of light!! I forget the sq ft you have under it but I saw there are 11 plants under it. Beasters coming from bbyy's cave soon, as if there are not any now lol 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Where you at HC? hopefully on-top of some roof gettin some work in. Later man.


You know me too well lol. Got a heck of a BC x Lush garden going T! Double topped all 6 plants and they all responded beautifully. Still plenty of time for pics of them they only got flipped a couple of weeks ago. Talk to you



chb444220 said:


> yeaa last time we talked hes been busy doin "legit" work. =) lol its been quiet on all the threads lately. =( got 1 BlueBerry that has popped his/her head up out of the dirt today. =D


Sheet I don't need two bb cuts haha, still four beans left for yas to try ; !)



BBYY said:


> glad someone is keeping his 6 covered
> I just cut a blueberyr, Im in love with it. gotta get some back in flower asap!! its dj;s true blu





Miyagi said:


> Yes, but first thing's first! Haha I've tried a lot of decent blueberries and even a couple of good ones, hope you get a keeper.


Blueberry has got to be by far the most aromatic girl in the garden. In a good way I mean lol,,,,there are plenty of stinkers but my smells like bazooka joe gum only 10x stronger. And tastes like it smells! Very mood elevating, euphoric stone like the description says.

Time to finish this pot of coffee, smoke another bongo of bubbamaster and rock and roll. Getting way too stoned to be typing haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 5, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> The number one sounds like my Gurple, looks awesome great solid colorful buds. The high is really nice, but the taste is non-existent and so is the smell. Actually it tastes kinda bad as you only taste the smoke flavor like a cigarette or something.


Yeah when that happens they usually go into the non keeper pile pretty quick. Flavor is almost as important to me as potency.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 5, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah when that happens they usually go into the non keeper pile pretty quick. Flavor is almost as important to me as potency.


I am flowering her one more time just to make sure it wasnt something I did wrong...drying etc...Both parents have good smell and flavor.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 5, 2012)

Glad you found time to get @ us man, Hope work stays up for you this summer, Kids coming to help out this year ?


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 5, 2012)

good to hear from ya man. =) glad ur doin good. =) gonna start my seeds now then manee. like i said. im just happy i got at least 1 BB comin thru! looks like another seed has finally cracked and is diggin its way down.. =) theres 1 other 1 that sill has a chance.. the other 2 are a no-go. 1.. the root was mush.. and the other one pushed out the cotly things... but there was no root attached to it? weird. lol. but ill be happy if the other 2 pop out.. 3/5 isnt bad. =) but yeaa ill keep ya up to date! =)

*** just did a nice update over at my thread if ya wanna check it out! the last update of the blue dream before she goes to the chopping block! =) couldnt be happier with it. the BMF is showing a lil more color too. =) and the purple widow is one frosty bitch! and the purple pineapple has recovered from her topping.. and is now taking off! and looks like she may be a keeper. =D pineapple express x blackwater.... Mmmmmmmm. poppin a few DOG seeds too. glad to hear you like the bubba master. sounds great. i got 1 veggin. looks pretty good. the other 2 i had goin were just too small and unhealthy lookin. soo i tossed them and kept just the 1. =)

anywayz. glad to see ya around again. take it easy man. ill be talkin to ya


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 5, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I am flowering her one more time just to make sure it wasnt something I did wrong...drying etc...Both parents have good smell and flavor.


That's a good idea, I lost a nice Lush cut because I didn't keep the clones of it going. Second generation it was some nice smoke. But no clones and I forgot to reveg lol. I always forget to reveg haha



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Glad you found time to get @ us man, Hope work stays up for you this summer, Kids coming to help out this year ?


My 19 yr old daughter is helping us again which is very cool for me, get to see her more. Nothing lined up for the second half of the summer though. Don't know if that's good or bad lol. Prolly bad



chb444220 said:


> good to hear from ya man. =) glad ur doin good. =) gonna start my seeds now then manee. like i said. im just happy i got at least 1 BB comin thru! looks like another seed has finally cracked and is diggin its way down.. =) theres 1 other 1 that sill has a chance.. the other 2 are a no-go. 1.. the root was mush.. and the other one pushed out the cotly things... but there was no root attached to it? weird. lol. but ill be happy if the other 2 pop out.. 3/5 isnt bad. =) but yeaa ill keep ya up to date! =)
> 
> *** just did a nice update over at my thread if ya wanna check it out! the last update of the blue dream before she goes to the chopping block! =) couldnt be happier with it. the BMF is showing a lil more color too. =) and the purple widow is one frosty bitch! and the purple pineapple has recovered from her topping.. and is now taking off! and looks like she may be a keeper. =D pineapple express x blackwater.... Mmmmmmmm. poppin a few DOG seeds too. glad to hear you like the bubba master. sounds great. i got 1 veggin. looks pretty good. the other 2 i had goin were just too small and unhealthy lookin. soo i tossed them and kept just the 1. =)
> 
> anywayz. glad to see ya around again. take it easy man. ill be talkin to ya


I'll def pop over and check it out man, that Blue Dream turned out to be a beaster didn't it. It's BB x ? 

Pretty funny today I was talking to my other worker, he's in his early 20's and is my daughters best friends boyfriend......he was saying he picked up a little bit of Blue Dream. His friend had brought it back from an Oregon dispensery lmao. Told him I had a friend that was growing some and he looked at me a little skeptical like lol. And dig this,,,,,this kid has a 4 x 4 tent LMAO! Not saying anything about my op to him but at the end of the day when he had told me he had a tent I said to him....isn't the number one rule of growers not to tell anybody or something like that? Trying to smarten him up hehe


----------



## ProAce (Jun 5, 2012)

Hope everything is going swimmingly for you HC, I just put 5 black sour bubble and 2 Caliband into flowering on the first so hopefully some darkness in 2 months


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 5, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's a good idea, I lost a nice Lush cut because I didn't keep the clones of it going. Second generation it was some nice smoke. But no clones and I forgot to reveg lol. I always forget to reveg haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yep yep. its a BB cross.. pretty sure is BB x super silver haze... its one of those strains that the genetics are shrouded in mystery. lol. its deff got BB.. but the haze is an uknown haze. but most ppl say super silver haze..

and wow!!!! lmfao. wat r the odds huh? thats wicked funny! wat r the odds. wonder if hes got any skills?? maybe u can have him test out sum of ur beans.. and be like oo my friend that was growin the blue dream gave me these to give to u to try out..  lol. but yeaa no. 1 rule is deff not to tell anyone.. although it is very tempting at times. your so proud of it.. adn wen ppl smoke it and are amazed and say its the best weed theyve smoked... its hard to not wanna brag and be like yaa.. i grew that.. lol.


----------



## Voidling (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey everyone, hope all is well. Wish I had better internet access to keep up better. It's getting harder and harder to get on. My grow is on a slow spot right now. 4 plants in flower everything else is outside for natural light and needs to be trimmed back so will probably try rooting them


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 6, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> As well as I could hope for brobo, how are things at your end with the family and all. Hey I need to hit you up soon with a pm. Been procrastinating more than usual haha so could be in a couple of days or could be in a couple of weeks. Just want to keep you up to date with shit. Exciting times ahead for ya brother, I happy for you.


Take your time my friend. I'm always around lurking... That is great you get to work with your daughter again this summer. Hope your whole family is doing well


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 6, 2012)

hope ur fams doin good bo. havin a kid is quite the life changer ehh? lol. =)


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks C  Yeah, it's going to shift things around over here. I'm so excited tho... a little girl, too. I need to start taking my "Be Strong" pills. . . they are good for not melting when being asked for things by cute little girls, as well as for later, when they strengthen you against the boys that will eventually try to date her. It's an all in one capsule, I think. . . HC should know. I'm sure he had to take some, too 

You've been growing some good looking dank from what I could tell in your last couple pix, C. Keep up the good work, fella.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 7, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks C  Yeah, it's going to shift things around over here. I'm so excited tho... a little girl, too. I need to start taking my "Be Strong" pills. . . they are good for not melting when being asked for things by cute little girls, as well as for later, when they strengthen you against the boys that will eventually try to date her. It's an all in one capsule, I think. . . HC should know. I'm sure he had to take some, too
> 
> You've been growing some good looking dank from what I could tell in your last couple pix, C. Keep up the good work, fella.


thanks man. yeaa i have no kids of my own.. but my sister has 2 kids. 2 boys. 1 and 3.. lol. thats enough to make me not want kids for a lil longer. lol. im still young. only 23. soo no rush. im sure youll do jsut fine man. =) good luck with everything. keep us up 2 date on everything. =)


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 7, 2012)

Damn son, you have SO much time. Wait until your 30. That was my game plan.  In the mean time, practice hard, and A LOT  And that's Bobo's tip of the day.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 7, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks C  Yeah, it's going to shift things around over here. I'm so excited tho... a little girl, too. I need to start taking my "Be Strong" pills. . . they are good for not melting when being asked for things by cute little girls, as well as for later, when they strengthen you against the boys that will eventually try to date her. It's an all in one capsule, I think. . . HC should know. I'm sure he had to take some, too
> 
> You've been growing some good looking dank from what I could tell in your last couple pix, C. Keep up the good work, fella.


Its why I am so i glad i got two boys  lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 7, 2012)

And why i'm glad i have none!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> And why i'm glad i have none!


Hah you say that now...


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks C  Yeah, it's going to shift things around over here. I'm so excited tho... a little girl, too. I need to start taking my "Be Strong" pills. . . they are good for not melting when being asked for things by cute little girls, as well as for later, when they strengthen you against the boys that will eventually try to date her. It's an all in one capsule, I think. . . HC should know. I'm sure he had to take some, too
> 
> You've been growing some good looking dank from what I could tell in your last couple pix, C. Keep up the good work, fella.


Thats the reason why I have started body-building again against all odds. My oldest daughters bf's are intimidated by me and I wanna keep it that way. I always make sure I know where they live as well, so they know I know lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 7, 2012)

That is a great idea, bass, lol. I wish I could start lifting again. My shoulders can't take it anymore... especially once my chest starts to get too strong, it typically pulls 'em outta their happy place. 

I'm a crazy motherfucker, though. I will make sure any male coming to my house to pick up my daughter will know it, too. I'm not sure how yet... but I will


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> That is a great idea, bass, lol. I wish I could start lifting again. My shoulders can't take it anymore... especially once my chest starts to get too strong, it typically pulls 'em outta their happy place.
> 
> I'm a crazy motherfucker, though. I will make sure any male coming to my house to pick up my daughter will know it, too. I'm not sure how yet... but I will


I was big like 3 yrs ago, but the lower-back right-bicep right scapula and elbows are shot. I feel so much better when I can lift though. I took 2 yrs off and am starting up again. I was working out 3 hrs a day 5 days a week and I mean lifting heavy! That time didnt include cardio either. I would also run every morning an sometimes at night with my dog.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2012)

I can throw up a youtube video review I did onn a beer to show how I used to look if anyone is interested....not a magazine cover look, but compared to me at 14 at 6'1" and 130 I made alot of improvement. It took me till 25 yrs old to hit 200 lbs. Thats 12 yrs of weights and wrestling track and eating like crazy etc to gain that weight.
I never took steroids, but I wanted to. I knew I had so many problems already that it would be a bad idea.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 7, 2012)

Let's see it, bassman. GUN SHOW!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2012)

[youtube]NGQkuQDyPrk&feature=plcp[/youtube]

I was forgetting the / thats all.
Yeah I am the dork with the glasses lol...oh and that song playing I say is Survivor really isnt after all.

This video was after 6 months of not working out after my last injury in the gym btw, but the only thing that kinda shows how I used to look. I was a lil bigger and more cut b4 this video.

6 mos b4 this video i was almost 36yrs old 238 lbs 11% bf and 19.75" arms and 28.5" thighs with a 34" waist (just measured arms now after 2 weeks of weights 17.25" arms) I cant believe how small I got from not working out!!!

My daughter in the vid is 16 now and part of the reason I am lifting again. I prolly wont ever get big again, but gotta be better than I am now.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 7, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> I'm a crazy motherfucker, though. I will make sure any male coming to my house to pick up my daughter will know it, too. I'm not sure how yet... but I will



[video=youtube;qIAl74d--pU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qIAl74d--pU[/video]


----------



## BBYY (Jun 7, 2012)

I USED to be big, Like most I got injured and Shrunk, its been two years since Ive been in a gym , well two years on the 11th JUNE. My best buddy was my work out partner, still feels wierd going into the gym without him. We too went everyday, sometimes twice a day and did everything! Man i miss that dude, no one motivated me like him. Its good to have that. Keeps ya up and going. 

I was 185, solid , and cut - I aim for 200 bulky - next I wanna bulk to 215- 220 and cut down to 200.. Still kinda cut but not w. the bulk - I got some sick shots of me while cut up, I hang em on the fridge to hope one day I can work back to that weight


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 7, 2012)

BBYY said:


> I USED to be big, Like most I got injured and Shrunk, its been two years since Ive been in a gym , well two years on the 11th JUNE. My best buddy was my work out partner, still feels wierd going into the gym without him. We too went everyday, sometimes twice a day and did everything! Man i miss that dude, no one motivated me like him. Its good to have that. Keeps ya up and going.
> 
> I was 185, solid , and cut - I aim for 200 bulky - next I wanna bulk to 215- 220 and cut down to 200.. Still kinda cut but not w. the bulk - I got some sick shots of me while cut up, I hang em on the fridge to hope one day I can work back to that weight


I have a bodyspace page, but I havent been there in several yrs. I have my pics there though. Most I weighed was 238.5

I am fat kinda now and weigh 210 that means I lost like 30 lbs muscle and gained like 10 lbs fat!!! I am disgusted by myself right now and will try really hard to get back there. I have nobody to work out with as nobody wants to put in the serious time like me....


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 8, 2012)

ughhh not me.. im a skinny mofo. lol. im at 140.. most ive weghed was about 150 while i was working construction. sucks. ive tried gettin big. but i can seem to gain weight. lol. i have 0 fat on my body.. its all muscle.. i mean im a ripped 140... but still... riipped 140 is still only 140.. lol


----------



## Miyagi (Jun 8, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> ughhh not me.. im a skinny mofo. lol. im at 140.. most ive weghed was about 150 while i was working construction. sucks. ive tried gettin big. but i can seem to gain weight. lol. i have 0 fat on my body.. its all muscle.. i mean im a ripped 140... but still... riipped 140 is still only 140.. lol


Haha I've got the same problem mate. At my biggest I was about 200 (had to do the math for you lot- go metric already!lol) That might sound biggish but I stand at 6'2" and normally walk around at lean 165 (more math). Many years of building couldn't do it for me, it took prescription drug side effects for me to gain weight big time. 
Often thought about a 6wk roid course just to get past the plateau but never went there.


----------



## Miyagi (Jun 8, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> I'm a crazy motherfucker, though. I will make sure any male coming to my house to pick up my daughter will know it, too. I'm not sure how yet... but I will


I don't have daughters but I helped raise 4 much younger sisters. I've scared away the odd would be douchebag suitor. I'll put together a top 10 for ya!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 8, 2012)

yeaa ive considered roids as well.. but ehhh.. not for me. =/ might start lifting again.. just to tone up a lil more. im standing in at 5'10.. but i mean im sumwat ripped.. ill have to show my lil guns off. lol. ill snap a few pics of my P-Shooters.


----------



## Miyagi (Jun 8, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> yeaa ive considered roids as well.. but ehhh.. not for me. =/ might start lifting again.. just to tone up a lil more. im standing in at 5'10.. but i mean im sumwat ripped.. ill have to show my lil guns off. lol. ill snap a few pics of my P-Shooters.


If you talk to your doctor and just go on a course at the right point in your training, it doesn't have to be a big deal. But put the work in first and get the right gear, don't just start on roids straight away and not just whatever horse juice big billy has down the gym!


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 8, 2012)

lol. yeaaa. a while back. me and my doctor were talking about HGH (human growth hormone) sum ppl call it the fountain of youth.. its actually pretty cool wen u read into it. but its expensive ya kno? and naaa fuck that. i wouldnt buy shit from any1 at any gym.. lmao.

on another note.. i wanted to know if any1 has ever tried superthrive?? i saw it at home depot the other day. its 10 bucks for the bottle.. i had it in my hand.. and left it on the counter on accident actually. now im wondering if i should go get it? sounds good but idk if its all hype.. heres a pic of the package.

View attachment 2204372


----------



## Miyagi (Jun 8, 2012)

I've seen some good things online man but every hydro shop in my state gives the shit away with just about every purchase and they reckon they aren't selling any. I got my sample bottle and tbh wasn't impressed.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 8, 2012)

hmmm. alllrighty. well if i see it i may pick it up for the hell of it. only 10 bucks.. figure it cant HURT it.. lol. countin down the mins till i chop this blue dreamm! gettin ready to take my trip out to start my guerilla grow! =D a few cheese clones and a few blue dream clones. =) like a free grow room. lol. its about a 20 min walk from my house tho to the spot i want to go to.... its a nice patch of woods by the powerlines.. gonna bring my nephew with me. lol. feel like that will help my cover. gonna tell him we're gonna go look for lizards and snakes in the woods. and thats why i have a shovel and stuff. =) he's only 3. think that will help alot. =)


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 8, 2012)

I bought some over the counter designer steroids in a bottle. I was waiting till I hit my plateau and wasin the best shape possible b4 I did a cycle....well I still have all 3 bottles and they are expired now and not to mention bannerd as well...oh well. I can put some b4 and now shots lol.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 8, 2012)

hey highlander, hows it goin? have you noticed the c4/caseyjones and the black rose have very hollow main stems? the leaf shapes were pretty familular, what is black rose made out of?


----------



## Voidling (Jun 8, 2012)

It took medication side effects and a diet of nearly all chicken to get me above 160 and I don't work out. 

Some people swear by superthrive some say it doesn't do jack


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 8, 2012)

Voidling said:


> It took medication side effects and a diet of nearly all chicken to get me above 160 and I don't work out.
> 
> Some people swear by superthrive some say it doesn't do jack


I have some friends that have superthrive and say its greatr,. I have a half bottle given to me. I never use it lol.

when I am serious about working out, my diet is bnls chk breast either baked or on George foreman green beans or broccoli baked potato or brown rice 2-3 x a day. I substitute fish for chk sometimes and eat fruit smoothies etc...helps me gain weight and make it lean solid weight too. You have to eat alot though if you wanna gain as the metabolism increases with a reg workout schedule.


----------



## BBYY (Jun 8, 2012)

i use supre thrive, expensive shit. I dunnno thou man I just use it on seedlings and clones at younge age. Dont know if it really does much, guess I can do a side by side with these seedlings. Its just vitamins and shit, Guess its good to use when rooting, sure it helps with root structure. I aint trying to hate I just guess Ive spent so much money on it and never really notcied anything ffrom when i dont use it


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 8, 2012)

BBYY said:


> i use supre thrive, expensive shit. I dunnno thou man I just use it on seedlings and clones at younge age. Dont know if it really does much, guess I can do a side by side with these seedlings. Its just vitamins and shit, Guess its good to use when rooting, sure it helps with root structure. I aint trying to hate I just guess Ive spent so much money on it and never really notcied anything ffrom when i dont use it


I love side by side tests. Clones from same mom same cut date might be the most accurate....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 8, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> hey highlander, hows it goin? have you noticed the c4/caseyjones and the black rose have very hollow main stems? the leaf shapes were pretty familular, what is black rose made out of?


Going good broseph. Yeah I have noticed that with them,,,,seen it before though so it's not exclusive to that strain. I think the the black rose is part violet,,,that's why the purp but no potency. 

Who you going to be tomorrow?


Ex gym rat here also lol,,,3 hrs/day, 4 days/wk. Hour of stretching every night. Played competitive volleyball for about 10 yrs while in my 30's. Played hard, paying for it now


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 8, 2012)

BBYY said:


> i use supre thrive, expensive shit. I dunnno thou man I just use it on seedlings and clones at younge age. Dont know if it really does much, guess I can do a side by side with these seedlings. Its just vitamins and shit, Guess its good to use when rooting, sure it helps with root structure. I aint trying to hate I just guess Ive spent so much money on it and never really notcied anything ffrom when i dont use it


I think it is good to water with before you take clones from a plant, or transplant... it's supposed to help reduce shock, I've been told. 

oh, and HC, could you send me a link to that place we were pming about? thnx.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 10, 2012)

oops i ment the leaf shapes were simular and the hollow stems, that why i was wondering if they had some of the same orgins maybe.. and ways i crossed a c4/cj male that had some purp on its sacs with to a BR female purple pheno, should be interesting, and also a c4/cj to one of my favorite bagseed crosses, should be fun. ill post some pics when things get good.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 12, 2012)

It's Quiet in here, which probably mean good things for HC. Hope it's all good.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 12, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> It's Quiet in here, which probably mean good things for HC. Hope it's all good.


Hey T, it's all good. My view from work ; !)


----------



## Theowl (Jun 13, 2012)

Can't beat that with a stick!! Great views, just enough breeze to blow your weed exhale off to the forest...


----------



## crazytrain14 (Jun 14, 2012)

hey guys my bsbXcb has been flowering for almost 9 weeks now and she is STILL pushing out white hairs and fox tails like crazy. purple has set in now. has anyone experienced this? i;m hoping she is done soon. thoughts?

peace


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 14, 2012)

What is the genetics of the BSB?


----------



## Theowl (Jun 14, 2012)

BSB was Black Sour Bubble. Black rose x Sour bubble. 

From there, I got lost and confused. 

I have the black rose pheno and the sour bubble pheno. 
Its the pink version too!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 15, 2012)

You have to go by the trics, crazytrain,,,,both parents were done at 8.5 wks. She looks real nice mang great job! Enjoy : !)


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 15, 2012)

hahahha. HC... i lost my PM and rep privelages. lol. idk why tho.. oo welll. wont be here much anywayz. soo i could give 2 fucks... just kinda funny tho...


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 15, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> hahahha. HC... i lost my PM and rep privelages. lol. idk why tho.. oo welll. wont be here much anywayz. soo i could give 2 fucks... just kinda funny tho...


Im not sure why those features come and go around here?!?


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 16, 2012)

c4xcaseyjones X blackrose

some coloring traits from the blackrose, and the fresh leaves are almost white from frost and there not even flowering.

pretty sure that came from he c4xcj


----------



## C.Indica (Jun 17, 2012)

Hey HC,
still breathing.

Been busy as hell lately trying to get everything in my life to work at once.
I'm itching to crack open a batch of CaliBand now that I got my shit back together,
but I know I'd run out of space so I'm going to hold back - for now!

Thanks again man,


----------



## Voidling (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey Owl, is the pink one a female? I'm pretty sure I read that the pink pheno was a keeper. Or maybe I'm thinking another kind.

HC - makes me want to bring my kayak up. I bought two more, an 8ft and 10ft pelicans for cheap. Now we just need enough rain to make the rivers flow a little bit

First attempt at BB


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 22, 2012)

whats bb? ?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2012)

Heya HC hope your keeping well?
Quick question for you on the Calizhar X Caseyband, what the harvest window for it? currently they are 8wks 12/12 fs and have been flowering for about 6 of those


----------



## Theowl (Jun 22, 2012)

Yeah void, shes really nice, bright green with pink hues all over. 

Dababydroman, BlueBerry!


----------



## Theowl (Jun 22, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Heya HC hope your keeping well?
> Quick question for you on the Calizhar X Caseyband, what the harvest window for it? currently they are 8wks 12/12 fs and have been flowering for about 6 of those


How have those been doing for you? I have yet to crack any of them but have been curious.
They grow nice and quick? They showed sex after two weeks? That's cool. I may put some in my 12/12, got any pics?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 22, 2012)

Caliband, 12/12 from seed. Rimnner I harvested mine at close to 9 wks...


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 22, 2012)

niiice HC. not bad for a 12-12. nice yield. =) the purple pineapple is really startin to stink up now! =) took a few clones. ordered sum rockwool cubes. came in yesterday. ordered sum azamax as well. that should arrive today or 2morrow. still waiting on the P10 x GA to sprout. had only 3/5 germ. sooo i am germing 4 or 5 more. had 1 germ so far. hopin for the best. =D


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 22, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> niiice HC. not bad for a 12-12. nice yield. =) the purple pineapple is really startin to stink up now! =) took a few clones. ordered sum rockwool cubes. came in yesterday. ordered sum azamax as well. that should arrive today or 2morrow. still waiting on the P10 x GA to sprout. had only 3/5 germ. sooo i am germing 4 or 5 more. had 1 germ so far. hopin for the best. =D


Nice thing about the Azamax is that you mix it up yourself,,,,7.5 ml/qt works good for me and doesn't harm the plants. My P10 crosses are getting potted up today, I have 12 and they are doing great. My germ rate was low too man, 12 out of 20 seeds. There were some seeds that were mature but smaller than the others and those are the ones that didna germ. I put the little beans in on purpose to see what was up with them. 

Talk to ya man. Finished up a job yesterday, damn near killed me with this heat lol. Got a little going on next week but not much for the rest of the summer. Not impressed with getting censored over at the other place, I highly doubt I'll be back


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 22, 2012)

HC those look great!! I tried to look up Caliband with really no luck...I guess headband cross....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 22, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> HC those look great!! I tried to look up Caliband with really no luck...I guess headband cross....


Calizhar x Casyband. I started saying caliband because typing all that other ish was getting old.


----------



## ProAce (Jun 22, 2012)

My Caliband and black sourbubbles just passed 3 weeks, when do they stop growing upwards? O: my Caliband won't stop stretching, it's a good 5 inches taller then all the others


----------



## Voidling (Jun 22, 2012)

HC - What kind of heat do you have going on up there? Last friday I was burning brush in 93 degree heat with heat index of 100. It did me in. Lots of water and gatorade mix and was pouring sweat. I've got to get more done before the burn bans start


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 22, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Calizhar x Casyband. I started saying caliband because typing all that other ish was getting old.


caseyband = casey jones x headband?

Looks like some fire thats for sure...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 22, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> caseyband = casey jones x headband?
> 
> Looks like some fire thats for sure...


Correcto, and Voidman It has been 90+ 3days str8 out here. Crucial summer approaching.


----------



## Theowl (Jun 22, 2012)

They are calling for 109 by tuesday.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2012)

Theowl said:


> How have those been doing for you? I have yet to crack any of them but have been curious.
> They grow nice and quick? They showed sex after two weeks? That's cool. I may put some in my 12/12, got any pics?


Well with mine they absolutely shot up, from seed breaking the ground to them being 18" high and starting to flower was only 3 weeks 1 day, i got 9/10 germ rate and ended up with 6/9 female so I now have 6 in there doing well about 6 weeks into flower, am going to take pics tomorrow afternoon after ive taken my daughter to the sea life centre for the first time lol but will certainly make a point of chucking them up in here for you.

Also i found my missing pack of Qrazyquake today so ive chucked all 10 into coco seed starters so will see how they do when they get going

Up next( in 3-4 weeks) will either be Black Sour Bubble or Artic Express any advice on which one to lean towards first?

Hows things with yourself? what you got growing atm? anything new and exciting


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 22, 2012)

ProAce said:


> My Caliband and black sourbubbles just passed 3 weeks, when do they stop growing upwards? O: my Caliband won't stop stretching, it's a good 5 inches taller then all the others


Ive got 2 phenos with mine, short-med height big main cola small secondary colas, and massively tall pheno with smaller top bud but bigger secondary buds in a nice crown shape


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 22, 2012)

Go with the AE, the reviews ive seen of the parents and the pics i have seen of it are worth trying. Ive done a few pheno's of bsb, personally it wasnt my type of bud.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 22, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> HC those look great!! I tried to look up Caliband with really no luck...I guess headband cross....


Thanks bassman! Yeah that is one of my crosses,,,the calizhar was a decent commercial cropper with good yeilds with a short flower, frosty and citrus from the mom, longer flowering time from the dad lol. Haven't smoked a whole lot of it myself, the Calizhar was more of a daytime smoke and your right the pops was fire : !)



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Calizhar x Casyband. I started saying caliband because typing all that other ish was getting old.


Yup T coined that name along with the Lemon Candy



Voidling said:


> HC - What kind of heat do you have going on up there? Last friday I was burning brush in 93 degree heat with heat index of 100. It did me in. Lots of water and gatorade mix and was pouring sweat. I've got to get more done before the burn bans start


Yeah that sounds tough man. It was 97 yesterday and 95 on Wed, broke records both days. Gets humid here too. 

Saw your Blueberry Voidman, looked good to me!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 22, 2012)

Like T said rimnner,,,I would go with the Artic Express (Ice x Caseyband). The BSB yeilds good and there is better pheno (pink) that is more potent but the AE is fire for sure. Lower yeilds but real good pot.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 22, 2012)

My ae's are gonna do a 12/12 dance along witha few other sativa leaning things when i get my new light. I'm really cramped for space right now. Almost done with this 12/12 run and will be potting up some lush, dog and chitown sour kush. i should probably do an update in the kush thread because i have had some things happen. i still have my bk x mk male, he is a stocky lil guy and looks to be a producer, especially for only getting side light from the tent 5 feet away. still debating on who to throw him on if i do. might just make some random crosses. dis a Lush x DOG pollination today.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 23, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Like T said rimnner,,,I would go with the Artic Express (Ice x Caseyband). The BSB yeilds good and there is better pheno (pink) that is more potent but the AE is fire for sure. Lower yeilds but real good pot.


Jusr realised i made a little error, its DOG x Artic Express ive got lol but still gonna go with that 1 first methinks lol.
You running anything exciting atm HC?


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 23, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Jusr realised i made a little error, its DOG x Artic Express ive got lol but still gonna go with that 1 first methinks lol.
> You running anything exciting atm HC?


DOG x AE ehh? that was the purple dogh i had a while back. thing was sooo dark purple. but very very frosty. =)


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 23, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> DOG x AE ehh? that was the purple dogh i had a while back. thing was sooo dark purple. but very very frosty. =)


got any pics mate? or any info on how it grew for ya so i know what to expect?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 23, 2012)

Watching Cheech and Chongs Still Smoking toasted on some hash, I'm laughing my balls off this is funny!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 23, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Jusr realised i made a little error, its DOG x Artic Express ive got lol but still gonna go with that 1 first methinks lol.
> You running anything exciting atm HC?


Did the pac say dog x artic express? Or was it the other way around...the male is always second when stating the lineage.



......it could be a selfed dog seed or maybe there was some AF pollen floating around. Or it could be a selfed AF seed, not sure if there was ever any dog pollen around although it seeds itself sometimes. 

I have never purposely crossed anything with the dog so it's going to be unique whatever it is mate


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 23, 2012)

the bottom 1/2 of the plant finished in about 8 1/2 weeks... the top went longer. about 10-11 weeks. but it doubled in weight. lol. =)


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 23, 2012)

yeaaa HC the purple dog that i posted pics of said the same thing.. forget what name was 1st... but i know it was DOG and AE.. and u told me it was an accidental cross.. and that purple mofo was wat i ended up with. hahaha


----------



## Theowl (Jun 23, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Well with mine they absolutely shot up, from seed breaking the ground to them being 18" high and starting to flower was only 3 weeks 1 day, i got 9/10 germ rate and ended up with 6/9 female so I now have 6 in there doing well about 6 weeks into flower, am going to take pics tomorrow afternoon after ive taken my daughter to the sea life centre for the first time lol but will certainly make a point of chucking them up in here for you.
> 
> Also i found my missing pack of Qrazyquake today so ive chucked all 10 into coco seed starters so will see how they do when they get going
> 
> ...


I'd go with the arctic express. I LOVED it. Got mine in ground after a reveg, and hoping for lots more!!

The only BSB I've burned yet is the Black Rose Pheno, it had a very smooth hit, flavorful, but not the most intense high. But it was a good smoke for just having a long lasting low level buzz for the day. 
Ive got it revegged as well and will put it in ground for a decent harvest. But that'll be the end of her. 

The pink pheno, I left outside the whole grow in a pot. She started blooming, acted like she wanted to revert but never really accomplished it.. So now she's a monster cropped beast! I'll put her down to earth as well soon and keep a cut or so around. 

Ive also got these cheesequake, Ace of Spades, and Timewreck, in seedling stage. 
And an Apollo 13 about four to five weeks in flower. Two others in veg. 
Also, a BlueBerry in ground LST'd like a mother, two more in pots. 
Flowering like three romulans. 

And have two little Sparkle F2's. 

Thats it right now, and most will flower soon. 


I am going to have to slow down my op in a while, so I need to have as much put back as I can. 

We are having a little owl join the nest in about 8months!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 23, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Correcto, and Voidman It has been 90+ 3days str8 out here. Crucial summer approaching.


Guess I cant complain when its 75. lol

And I thought 80 was too hot


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 23, 2012)

Haha hey Owlman! A great big congrats from the cave man, that's very cool!! 

Numero uno?


----------



## Theowl (Jun 23, 2012)

My second. This wife's, er uh, my wife's first kiddo though and we are pretty stoked! 

Hoping for a boy this time, but I won't complain no matter what!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 23, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Did the pac say dog x artic express? Or was it the other way around...the male is always second when stating the lineage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here ya go mate....


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Theowl said:


> My second. This wife's, er uh, my wife's first kiddo though and we are pretty stoked!
> 
> Hoping for a boy this time, but I won't complain no matter what!


I have 2 girls, and I didnt complain till the oldest started dating....


----------



## Theowl (Jun 23, 2012)

Yeah, my oldest is eight. And she's the best person I know. I mean as a person in general.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Yeah, my oldest is eight. And she's the best person I know. I mean as a person in general.


11 going on 12 and 16 going on 21 lol. Nah they are good kids though, they never get in trouble at school, and dont swear ect at home. I wish they would clean up after themselves though. I used to think boys were messy and girls were neat lol.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 23, 2012)

no kids for me! =) im still a kid myself. hahaha. only 23. =)


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 23, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> no kids for me! =) im still a kid myself. hahaha. only 23. =)


Thats how old I was when my oldest was born....


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 24, 2012)

wow really?? yeaa i wanna wait a few more years till i have kids.. although i feel like nowadays.. you never really "plan" on having kids wen u have them. lol. someday tho..have my mom picked out. lol. =p na but seriously.. think if was to plan on having kids.. i kno who it will be with


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 24, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> wow really?? yeaa i wanna wait a few more years till i have kids.. although i feel like nowadays.. you never really "plan" on having kids wen u have them. lol. someday tho..have my mom picked out. lol. =p na but seriously.. think if was to plan on having kids.. i kno who it will be with


It wasnt planned, but I dont regret it. I wish I had a better job and a house b4 I had kids though, as life is a struggle.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 24, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> It wasnt planned, but I dont regret it. I wish I had a better job and a house b4 I had kids though, as life is a struggle.


Ne`er a truer word said mate


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 24, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Ne`er a truer word said mate


Took the words right out of my mouth mate lol ; !)

So it looks like those are selfed DOG seeds with the possibility of them being crossed with some stray Artic Express pollen. I don't remember if you have any dog going or any kushes but that one should be bomb either way


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 24, 2012)

Sampled some of the OG x LLOG that came from Bobotrank. It's interesting lol. No slouch in the potency dept, I think they are og dom...I'll get some pics up tomorrow maybe someone can chime in but they are not the lemon larry pheno. Funky taste like earthy kind of coats your mouth. It's a heavy smoke and can make you cough. They are real stinkers, I can't identify it but maybe it's the pine smell that i have heard about. She grew more indica than sative like, with 4 or 5 strong stalks (similiar to the way my dog cut grows) and nice tight nodes up on top, the buds are dense as can be. 

I like it though it may be an aquired taste. Pass the Grey Poupon please. It was a few hours ago that I sampled it, about to go smoke another bowl


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 24, 2012)

lol that's awesome, I'd completely forgotten about those beans. I ended up smoking some of the flowers that those beans came from, and they almost gave me anxiety. Not much flavor, tho, was my final conclusion. . . I was high as fuck though. Does that count?  . . .

edit: I'm not even going to try and fix this post, but god dammit it reads like a fookin' stoner wrote it. fml lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 24, 2012)

I didna think anything was wrong with it when I read it lol.

You know when I smoked it this afternoon I went into a funk afterwards, kind of a reality check and tis a lil scary haha. Financially speaking. No robins egg and totally living hand to mouth. Came to the conclusion to keep truckin forward 

Now this second bowl I smoked/smoking lol I'm tatally bebopping around with the greatful dead hour on the local radio station. Just finished an hour of obscure pink floyd shit. Every sunday night, i dig it!

So I am way stoned to the bone mang, first high was kinda down second was up lol. Oh and let me reiterate,,,,the buds were a week early, not flushed and cut 2 days ago lmao...can only get better. I'll let you know ; !)

Putting some of bbyy's ak47 x c99 cuttings into the chamber now, I'll talk to you broseph!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 24, 2012)

Cool that I caught up with you brobo  And high as fuck is a good description for this stuff. My chick is coming over in a few, that will be the final test hehe


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice!!! Yeah, I'm thinking that the goodness could really come out with a flavorful X . . .

edit: I just saw your first response. Yeah, that shit did that to me the other day, too. It was nuts... I was like, "uh, maybe I don't wanna grow this weed" lmfao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 24, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Nice!!! Yeah, I'm thinking that the goodness could really come out with a flavorful X . . .
> 
> edit: I just saw your first response. Yeah, that shit did that to me the other day, too. It was nuts... I was like, "uh, maybe I don't wanna grow this weed" lmfao


.........


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 24, 2012)

That sounds like some crazy budz man! I get anxiety if the weed makes me think like crazy.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 24, 2012)

Yeah, it was weird. Normally I can handle Sativas easily, but this one had me all batty fucking crazy. Had to take another bong rip just to calm down, lmfao.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 24, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Yeah, it was weird. Normally I can handle Sativas easily, but this one had me all batty fucking crazy. Had to take another bong rip just to calm down, lmfao.


I dont smoke sativas much, but I tried some Casey Jones a friend grew, and man it threw me for a loop lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 24, 2012)

I love CJ! I'm sitting on some of those beans from a certain friend of ours in the Dam. . . it'll get'cha if you're not careful, lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 24, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> I love CJ! I'm sitting on some of those beans from a certain friend of ours in the Dam. . . it'll get'cha if you're not careful, lol.


Yeah it comes on strong and just grabs ya! I wasnt expecting that lol.


----------



## ProAce (Jun 25, 2012)

That ogxllog sounds like some really dank weed I really like that tippy weed that hits your head hard, I'm about to update my thread with some pics of some 3.5 week into flowering Caliband and black sour bubble. Only 5 and a half more weeks hopefully they fill out well. Had an accident with my Caliband accidentally super cropped it. I really like that little picture album of the Caliband.


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 25, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth mate lol ; !)
> 
> So it looks like those are selfed DOG seeds with the possibility of them being crossed with some stray Artic Express pollen. I don't remember if you have any dog going or any kushes but that one should be bomb either way


Not yet, got 6 CalizharxCaseyband at 6 wks flower, 10 Qrazyquake in coco starters and the DOGxArtic Express will be next one up in about 3-4 weeks they will be going into coco starters so will keep you all updated.

Then that leaves me with:
BSB x10
DOG (selfed) x 8
QQxDOG x2
QQxLivers x2
Auto AK47xBlueberry x10
And got a few single freebie seeds

After the QQ and the DOGxArtic express have completed will be buying some Dinafem Blue Hash and some Pyramid seeds Tuthankhamon to start with and will be followed eventually by what i think is quite a weird and wonderful wish list of seeds lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2012)

ProAce said:


> That ogxllog sounds like some really dank weed I really like that tippy weed that hits your head hard, I'm about to update my thread with some pics of some 3.5 week into flowering Caliband and black sour bubble. Only 5 and a half more weeks hopefully they fill out well. Had an accident with my Caliband accidentally super cropped it. I really like that little picture album of the Caliband.


Just took some pics of it man, about to throw them up  And you don't have to worry about those two strains filling out ; !)



Saerimmner said:


> Not yet, got 6 CalizharxCaseyband at 6 wks flower, 10 Qrazyquake in coco starters and the DOGxArtic Express will be next one up in about 3-4 weeks they will be going into coco starters so will keep you all updated.
> 
> Then that leaves me with:
> BSB x10
> ...


Sounds like a plan man lol. I appreciate you taking the time to grow my gear out,,,cheers my friend!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2012)

OG Kush x Lemon Larry OG compliments of Bobotrank.......


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 25, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Just took some pics of it man, about to throw them up  And you don't have to worry about those two strains filling out ; !)
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan man lol. I appreciate you taking the time to grow my gear out,,,cheers my friend!


And i appreciate you gifting them to me in the first place and always being free to chat about them if i need it  If you ever need anything man just holler


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2012)

My P10 x Dizzles Grape Apollo about to get potted up...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2012)

.....and afterwards


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2012)

Those are gonna be dank as fuck, you GP was frost as fuck and the p10 cross i had was dankity dank. Good things coming out of that batch.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey Owlman! What's going on : ?)

Per your last post over at the kush thread...guess what I have ?? And the eagle is all rested and would love take a trip out west. They are either selfed dog beans or were spluffed with some stray bubbamaster pollen


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Those are gonna be dank as fuck, you GP was frost as fuck and the p10 cross i had was dankity dank. Good things coming out of that batch.


Thanks man! It's a cross that dizz asked me to make...we each got half the seeds and chris got a few for a preview run. Both parents were done at 49- 52 days with good yeilds. Must come from the apollo side, the P10 is half apollo


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2012)

Hey good memory man! Yup this is dizz's Grape Apollo, I'll see if I can find a pic of the P10













P10 grown in the winter, colder temps bring out some nice colors in this baby...


----------



## Theowl (Jun 25, 2012)

Well, hell, I'll call off my guard owls and let your eagle through. Call it neutral airspace.. 

You fukkin rock HC.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

Handsome dog you got there HC. The black one  lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2012)

speaking of diz, wheres he been?


----------



## ProAce (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow that og cross looks daaank and plump looks like a pretty nice yielder. Your p10 is derived from tga's vortex right? Looks like some fire so does that grape apollo. I'm sure that the cross is gonna be beyond ridiculous I'm gonna take some pics of my plants today when the lights turn on. Looks like I already found some nice phenotypes that I'm considering for a new run but I have to decide Caliband or black sour bubble? I'm thinking about starting a second little room identical to my current one and do above sog with one of my strains


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 25, 2012)

ProAce said:


> Wow that og cross looks daaank and plump looks like a pretty nice yielder. Your p10 is derived from tga's vortex right? Looks like some fire so does that grape apollo. I'm sure that the cross is gonna be beyond ridiculous I'm gonna take some pics of my plants today when the lights turn on. Looks like I already found some nice phenotypes that I'm considering for a new run but I have to decide Caliband or black sour bubble? I'm thinking about starting a second little room identical to my current one and do above sog with one of my strains


Go for the Caliband man, ive got 6 in the ground atm 12/12FS, from seed breaking ground to em being 18" high an flowering was 3 weeks 1 day and theyve just kept going since, they are currently bout 9-10 wks old, been flowering for bout 6 of those an im easily gonna get 2oz a plant dry with no topping or training, just straight up left em alone since they sprouted. Also i accidently snapped a bit of popcorn off few days ago so thought fuck it dry it out n smoke it and for 6 wk old bud its fucking stronger already then the BSBxCB was when it was finished.

Also i remember someone telling me ages back that both the BSBxCB and the straight BSB and also the black rose were all low on potency and were mainly used for breeding colour into other projects.

BSBxCB by Highlanders Cave.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> speaking of diz, wheres he been?


Think he took a break from RIU, same for BBYY..


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 25, 2012)

im havin trouble with my p10 x GA seeds germing.. still havent had one pop its head up yet.. =( just put the last 2 in paper towels yesterday.. hopin they germ.. or some of the others pop up.. im really lookin forward to it.. dropped a few Blue Giesels in paper towels too. its cali connections OGiesel x Blue Mystic.. should be an interesting cross. got them from SomeGuy.. who gave me the Purple PineApples.. which are doin great as well. got 1 clone of the purple pineapple to root too. which im happy about. i was worried it wouldnt root... =/ the blueberrys truckin along as well. =) so far so good. =D


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2012)

They are going under the name the Frost Bros. Dizzle has his own breeders forum and has made his gear available to the public


----------



## Theowl (Jun 25, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> They are going under the name the Frost Bros. Dizzle has his own breeders forum and has made his gear available to the public


Yeah, they are trucking along nicely. Glad to see when good folk get to move up and do what they are good at and have a blast doing it!  Can't wait to see their new line up for fall.


----------



## C.Indica (Jun 26, 2012)

This last bowl I puffed must have been a sativa or somethin,
I just hit this point of anxiety.
Either way, the last seven pages inspired me to do another seed batch.

I'm about to go plant four CaliBands.

Now I'm really overflowing..


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 26, 2012)

Morning all how are we?

Got dentist at midday then need to get some pics up of these Caliband as promised lol


----------



## Theowl (Jun 26, 2012)

Guess I could fly by your thread to see them too.. 

I get so hung up on my usual flights, that I sometimes forget what a wide world RIU can be...


BTW, hit me with a link to that and I'll swing by(as my arboreal brachiator friends are oft to say), later on today


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 26, 2012)

Man I love the rain. Sitting on the porch with some coffee and a bongo of OG x LLOG watching it come down. Working outdoors for 35 yrs I have gotten so I don't particulary care for the sun anymore. Unless I'm on a beach lol. Seems the shittier the weather the more content I am 



Bobotrank said:


> I love CJ! I'm sitting on some of those beans from a certain friend of ours in the Dam. . . it'll get'cha if you're not careful, lol.


How's it going pops : ?) If I'm not mistaken those CJ beans that your sitting on are related to my casey jones x headband (Caseyband or CB) that I used in a lot of my crosses. Comes from the Grey Area originaly, it was the cut that they entered into the cup a few years ago 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Those are gonna be dank as fuck, you GP was frost as fuck and the p10 cross i had was dankity dank. Good things coming out of that batch.


I remember pics of your P10 x CB that you grew, it looked super man! I was bummed that you didn't get any cuts from it but no biggie lol. A lot of those beans went out early on but not too many peeps grew them out. To bad cause that strain is a sleeper I'm thinking. I left myself 15 seeds to play with this winter and continue that cross.

Your BC x Lush are coming down to the kitchen today to get watered, I'll take some pics for you.



billcollector99 said:


> Handsome dog you got there HC. The black one  lol


Thanks BC he's a good one. His father was a black shepherd and his mother a black lab. He's about as smart as a person and loyal as they come



Saerimmner said:


> Go for the Caliband man, ive got 6 in the ground atm 12/12FS, from seed breaking ground to em being 18" high an flowering was 3 weeks 1 day and theyve just kept going since, they are currently bout 9-10 wks old, been flowering for bout 6 of those an im easily gonna get 2oz a plant dry with no topping or training, just straight up left em alone since they sprouted. Also i accidently snapped a bit of popcorn off few days ago so thought fuck it dry it out n smoke it and for 6 wk old bud its fucking stronger already then the BSBxCB was when it was finished.
> 
> Also i remember someone telling me ages back that both the BSBxCB and the straight BSB and also the black rose were all low on potency and were mainly used for breeding colour into other projects.
> 
> ...


Hey rimnner what's the good word mang!

That's how I have grown out all the Calibands too...12/12 from seed (about 40). There are 4 different phenotypes and all but one is a good yeilder and they all grew a terminal cola straight up. Made to order for a sog. Throw some pics up when you get a chance and by the way that bsb x cb is about as pretty as they come haha!



chb444220 said:


> im havin trouble with my p10 x GA seeds germing.. still havent had one pop its head up yet.. =( just put the last 2 in paper towels yesterday.. hopin they germ.. or some of the others pop up.. im really lookin forward to it.. dropped a few Blue Giesels in paper towels too. its cali connections OGiesel x Blue Mystic.. should be an interesting cross. got them from SomeGuy.. who gave me the Purple PineApples.. which are doin great as well. got 1 clone of the purple pineapple to root too. which im happy about. i was worried it wouldnt root... =/ the blueberrys truckin along as well. =) so far so good. =D


Must be a sign mango hmmm.....not sure of what though  Glad the Blueberry is healthy though,,,50/50 chance it will be female and about a one in three chance it will be a good phenotype. I'm thinking your going to beat the odds little bro and if you don't well then those other 4 beans are yours



ProAce said:


> That ogxllog sounds like some really dank weed I really like that tippy weed that hits your head hard, I'm about to update my thread with some pics of some 3.5 week into flowering Caliband and black sour bubble. Only 5 and a half more weeks hopefully they fill out well. Had an accident with my Caliband accidentally super cropped it. I really like that little picture album of the Caliband.


I'll try and swing over today and check them out : !)



Theowl said:


> Well, hell, I'll call off my guard owls and let your eagle through. Call it neutral airspace..
> 
> You fukkin rock HC.


I'll give you the addy to an email account 



ProAce said:


> Wow that og cross looks daaank and plump looks like a pretty nice yielder. Your p10 is derived from tga's vortex right? Looks like some fire so does that grape apollo. I'm sure that the cross is gonna be beyond ridiculous I'm gonna take some pics of my plants today when the lights turn on. Looks like I already found some nice phenotypes that I'm considering for a new run but I have to decide Caliband or black sour bubble? I'm thinking about starting a second little room identical to my current one and do above sog with one of my strains


The P10 is a phenotype that I found of subbys Void (Apollo 13 x Querkel), it has traits of both parents with the high of the apollo and the grapey taste of the Querkle and finishes at day 50 with decent yeilds. I named it after I realized it was a keeper...it was number 10 of the original group and was growing it in the winter so it was quite purple hence Purple 10 which eventually got shortened to P10. 

I have high hopes for the cross, I love the soaring motivational potent high that the apollo has, both are done by day 50 - 52 with decent yeilds from both. I'm looking for some added vigor in veg from the cross as the P10 is a slow vegger and the GA has some super hybrid vigor and grows to a good height fast. I have 12 to work with that are just entering veg stage...stay tuned hehe

Oh and do your sog with the Cailband not the BSB, she is just what your looking for and does wonderful in a sog 



C.Indica said:


> This last bowl I puffed must have been a sativa or somethin,
> I just hit this point of anxiety.
> Either way, the last seven pages inspired me to do another seed batch.
> 
> ...


Haha hey indie that put a smile on my face! Go Caliband go!!!




Saerimmner said:


> Morning all how are we?
> 
> Got dentist at midday then need to get some pics up of these Caliband as promised lol


Having a nice cozy morning up here in the cave mate. Must be getting on towards happy hour over your way lol. Be looking forward to pics they sound like some beasters : !)


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 26, 2012)

*im hopin for the best mangg. with both. lol. the p10 cross and the Lone BB. =) the master bubba turned out to be a male. =/ a nice one tho.. but idk if its worth keepin around. ill keep y aup 2 date on the P10's tho.. i mean at least ones gotta pop up sooner or later. lol im hopin for a nice BB mom as well.. but if it turns out to be a male.. well then it will be a nice father.. lol. cross it to the Blue Dream. try and briong more of the BB side out. =) 

and alright man. thanks again. ill let ya kno how he-she turns out. lol. waiting to see the affects of the Azamax. =) did a root flush/drench.. w.e. u wanna call it a couple days ago. and gave it a spray. will hit them all again in a week . =) hopefully finally rid myself of these fuckin bastards! the Blue Dream clone i chuggin along as well.. turning into a nice bush. =) just like the original... debating have another rooted clone... about 11/2 weeks old. wondering whether i should just throw the big busy plant into flowering.. and turn the other clone into the mom.. or if i should just take like 3-4 clones and throw them into flowering once they root? decisions decisions... Hmmmmm...

took 4 clones the other day and put them in rockwool cubes.. u ever use them? this is my 1st time tryin them out. hopin they work better than the peat/jiffy pellets and the rapid rooter plugs etc. they all dried out soooo quickly. and always killed everything off. lol.

still puffin away on the blue dream. =) deff a keeper for sure! cant wait to start another! how bout all this rain huh? downpoured yesterday!! but supposed to get another heat wave the end of the week/weekend... thur. fri. sat. its gonna be 89,90,91... ughhhhhh
*


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 26, 2012)

HC, that is awesome news about those beans... I kinda figured as much, but wasn't totally sure. I'm itchy scratchin' to pop all these blasted beans I have... I just chopped wayyyy back all my vegging plants... got a bunch of stuff to make juice with, and now I can finally lower my damn lights again, lol. 

I agree about the bad weather... I kinda like it sometimes, too. Especially when I'm at home with my lady and a bongo   you know it's the best


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 26, 2012)

Pretty soon it's going to be you and your honey and hunnybunny lol. 

Got floored yesterday, my ex texted and asked if I could drop some pot off. She never toked a single hit in her life when I knew her, super jock when she was younger but a heavy drinker as was I. We both quit drinking and raised a family. She was the most active wife you could imagine white water kyayking all around the country, one of the best volleyball players in the state we both played a lot, softball scholarship to the local U. Best woman soccer player in the state in high school the list just goes on. Not long after we split up she came down with a couple of inflictions... diagnosed with fibromaylasia and chronic fatigue syndrome and is on disability from the state. 

Apparently she started smoking to cope with the pain, said that there where too many side affects with the prescription drugs. I said ok lol, I have some OG Kush that I can get for you that's VERY good for pain


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey chris you should use the Azamaz at 3 or 4 day intervals for the first three applications and then wait a week and hit them a fourth time and after that once a month maintenence application. That is the recipe for success haha. Don't forget...7.5 ml/qt


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 26, 2012)

hahaha. thats funny. =) seems like that kinda stuff always happens.. u have a girl who doesnt smoke/drink.. then after u guys split.. they start drinking and smoking. lol. had that happen a couple of times.. this one gil i dated didnt smoke or drink.. was pretty much a str8 edge.. (beside having sex and sucking a mean dick. lol) but me smoking and her NOT smoking. jsut didnt work out. soo we split.. now she drink and smokes once in a while... is a model and she sings now too... ughhh.. damnit.

wow... just checked out youtube for a music video... shes pretty popular now!? shit!



[video=youtube;97Kz70iR3Jk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=97Kz70iR3Jk[/video]

wow... im still just blown away at how popular shes become!! damnnnn....


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 26, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey chris you should use the Azamaz at 3 or 4 day intervals for the first three applications and then wait a week and hit them a fourth time and after that once a month maintenence application. That is the recipe for success haha. Don't forget...7.5 ml/qt


aiight. i may hit'em again today then. =) really hopin this gets rid of them!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 26, 2012)

it will work but it's up to you to keep the schedule


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 26, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> it will work but it's up to you to keep the schedule


ill deff keep it up. been battling these bastards for wayyyyyyyyyyyyy tooooooooooooooo long!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 26, 2012)

Grape Apollo...both are apollo dom, I nickednamed the one on the left the resin dripper cause she has more frosting than the rest. And the rest had a lot lol. These will be done at day 52 with great big buds, I can't friggen wait 







from the last batch of it that I grew...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 26, 2012)

Part of the next run to come out....2 BSB on either side and a Floja in the middle compliments of chris. I chopped a Floja a few days ago and there are 2 more in this run along with a Qleaner and another OG x LLOG which will come out next week.

There are a bunch of T's Blue Cheese x Lush in the run that follows this one and they are at day 32. Pics over at his thread, I'll post them here tomorrow


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 26, 2012)

very nice man. as always. miss the floja. =( you ever grow out the magic merlins? or gorilla grape??


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 26, 2012)

Looking good HC!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 27, 2012)

Looking good as always HC.

Out of interest ya dont know anyone on here that fancies doing a bit of breeding for me do ya? havent got the space or experience lol but would be nice to have some crosses made for me lol, wont be til a bit later in the year when funds are better but if ya know anyone with some space that gets bored easily.......lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 27, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> very nice man. as always. miss the floja. =( you ever grow out the magic merlins? or gorilla grape??


I have some GG seeds but haven't grown any out yet. I've been poppen other folks beans for about a year or more and going to take a break and minimize what I have and try and weed out a few. Not easy haha. Then this fall I'll start working on mine again, they kinda got put on the back burner for a while wilst I grew out all these other strains (and still a shitload to go thru ; )



bassman999 said:


> Looking good HC!


Always appreciate the good vibes bassman 



Saerimmner said:


> Looking good as always HC.
> 
> Out of interest ya dont know anyone on here that fancies doing a bit of breeding for me do ya? havent got the space or experience lol but would be nice to have some crosses made for me lol, wont be til a bit later in the year when funds are better but if ya know anyone with some space that gets bored easily.......lol


Thanks rimnner man : !) 

Everyone that I know is pretty busy with their own stuff but throw the offer out here, someone might be able to help you out


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 27, 2012)

yeaa u really have been growin out every1 elses stuff. hahaha. took a lil break from breedin too huh? =) yeaa the GG packs a powerful punch! but isnt great in the yield dept. has a great taste as well.. and gets almost gooey frosty. lol. onbe of the frostiest.. one of those strains that has a very thick layer of frost. =) probably where the grape apollo got the "resin dripper" gene from. =) im tempted to grow out a couple of my strains as well.. still have like 5 or so of the AK-48 x floja.. and Sensi star x floja... the sensi star was another strain i really really really liked. very powerful. nice indica stature.. very very frosty. rock hard buds. lemon/lemon pinesol smell. tasted like lemon heads.. Mmmmmm.. hopin i could maybe find a sensi star dom. pheno. even if i got a floja dom. pheno. i'd still be happy. =) win win. lol. i used the same male i used to make the F3's you got and have been runnin for a while. =) for F3's there sure were quite a bit of variety's tho ehh? u had like 4-5 diff phenos. allllright. bout to make another coffee and take the dog for a walk. its nice and cool out right now. =) needa get my lazy ass off the computer... ttyl mann


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 27, 2012)

Calizhar x Caseyband by Highlanders Cave.
Not in the best of conditions but been battling long hours at work and high temps so they have been neglected slightly lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 27, 2012)

Rimner that looks great!! Gonna yield well looks like also!


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Rimner that looks great!! Gonna yield well looks like also!


Looking to be around the 2-2.5oz per plant min kinda area I reckon by the time they have finished( still got 2 weeks to go) which im happy with, just kinda annoyed about that leaf burn where the light got too close and also where i was testing what nutes they could handle lol


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 27, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Looking to be around the 2-2.5oz per plant min kinda area I reckon by the time they have finished( still got 2 weeks to go) which im happy with, just kinda annoyed about that leaf burn where the light got too close and also where i was testing what nutes they could handle lol


Had a lil burn on my Grape Krush from my t-5 side lighting on 2 buds, but not a big deal really. Didnt think T-5 could burn em, but I was wrong lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks for the pics rimmner ya done me proud, those are beasters for sure! Hope you can make some extra dough for yourself with some of that hehe ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 28, 2012)

A couple of shots of the C99 sog...














BBYY's Basket Case (AK47 x C99) in the round container. I have 4 more in flower and 8 vegging that will follow the cindys in the closet under the 430. Looking for a nice AK dom ; !)


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 28, 2012)

How long did they get vegged for?


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 28, 2012)

lookin nicee man. the basket cases are lookin nice. =) i have a few C99 crosses i wanna try out soon.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 28, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> How long did they get vegged for?





chb444220 said:


> lookin nicee man. the basket cases are lookin nice. =) i have a few C99 crosses i wanna try out soon.


Most of them vegged 1.5 weeks and about a quarter of them were just a few days. A week would be about right to keep the lowest branches tighter.
Started with 32 and culled 3. I'll look up exactly how many days but it's right around 5.5 wks in

How's it going little bro.

Yeah I got a little caught up in the cindy crosses too there for a while lol, and more to go someday prolly next summer. 

Hey just about to post pics of the other garden, check them out if you have time. There are a couple of your Flojas coming up on 8 weeks : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 28, 2012)

Three runs plus some veggers in the foreground...


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 28, 2012)

Very nice man. Knew you'd take good care of those flojas.  u gave them a nice run. Andit got smoked by plenty of people.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 28, 2012)

pr0n fest

Fuck HC, looking at all your plants, and knowing have NOTHING in flower gives me anxiety up the arse, lol. I'm envious of your beautiful garden.


----------



## ProAce (Jun 28, 2012)

Fuck highlander those Cindy's look really nice. I keep getting way to stoned to take pics of me own. But wow looking at yours gets me inspired. I can't wait till I can save up enough to buy my self a nice sized grow like yours.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 29, 2012)

103f is the high today. i hope everyone stays cool wherever they are cuz i kno its hot as hell out here today.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 29, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> A couple of shots of the C99 sog...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HC what size r those pots? I am guessing 3gal? I need to make better use of space like you did there!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 29, 2012)

Hey T what up.

It was 92 last time I looked. I was home by lunch time and been in the ac ever since lol. Just gave some of the girls their last flushing and everyone else got what they needed...go thru 10-11 gal of water pretty much every day.

Going to smoke a bowl or two of the og and then go hit up our mexican resturant 


Hey bassman hows it going!

The AK47 cross in the round container is a 1 gal pot. All but three of the cindys are in 1/2 milk cartons. Hoping to up my ave yield by close to half with those babies : !)

Catch you later brother


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 29, 2012)

yeaa its gettin hott over here too!! gonna be in the high 90's this weekend. =/


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 29, 2012)

Glad I live on the west coast  I think it hit 75 today. lol

"A blistering and potentially life-threatening heat wave is shattering many long-standing records as it continues unabated east of the Rocky Front Range through the upcoming Fourth of July week. Combined with high humidity, it is feeling like the triple-digits from Texas to the East Coast."​


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 29, 2012)

Im just glad we got a break over here and havent broke 90 for about a week!!


----------



## Psychild (Jun 29, 2012)

What's happening in the cave!!!!!! Just droppin in to let you guys know I'm still alive and out of the cage. I go to court again in September &#8730; I miss the countless nights getting on here to watch the grows :/ Hope all is well &#8730;&#8730;&#8730;


----------



## C.Indica (Jun 29, 2012)

100% germ, CaliBand up and breathing in the new air.
It took me a few days to get used to seedlings & HID lamps,
but man I've never seen seedlings grow so fast!!

It's like having a little part of the cave with me honestly,
whenever I look at my garden, 
the HC plants just stick out like a sore thumb,
maybe it's their fathers.
The CaseyBand, and your kind selective hand!

Sending my good vibes as often as possible


----------



## BuddySkunk (Jun 29, 2012)

Wow man! I'm new around RIU but not new to Marijuana, and those plants look great. I too am a hobby gardener with plants alike.

It seems as if this isn't your first grow, which is good in my case. Because I am working on my 1st grow as we speak, but not without prior research and books to help me get it right. My plant (not including my 5 others) is female, to start with. It is a single-stem plant for the most part with 4 side branches (with heads of new growth) towards the bottom of my plant which are about 5 - 6 inches long. All together my plant is roughly 22 inches from dirt to leaf-top. Now that you know basically how large my plant is and how many branches I have, is there anyway you could predict my yield? I've been flowering her since June 3rd, so I'm 4 weeks deep into flowering today! 

No idea as to what the strain is, simply a seed that was in a bag of some good bud. (Good enough bud to save the seed) But c'mon man, my plant is 100% female with no problems regarding ph, leaf damage, heat damage, etc.

How much pot do you think I will/can claim from my darling baby girl?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> 100% germ, CaliBand up and breathing in the new air.
> It took me a few days to get used to seedlings & HID lamps,
> but man I've never seen seedlings grow so fast!!
> 
> ...


My Caliband were exactly the same, from breaking ground to being 18" high an flowering was only 3wks 1 day, like little green rockets lmao


----------



## C.Indica (Jun 30, 2012)

(To that new guy on last page)

Not to be a dick at all, but the real answer is;
Who cares! If you do it right she'll pay you back, you'll love it and that's what matters!

To be more realistic, we'd need a lot more information than that to predict your yield.
For starters, what kind of lights are you running, hydroponic or dirt, and what kind of dirt if so?

Did the bud knock you out or get you off your ass?
This isn't really my thread to invite you in on,
but I know that everyone here would love to help you out,
and this is one of the safe haven's of RIU with no shitheads so far.

Welcome to RIU!

Sae;

I was referring to some trainwreck seedlings that have been under the MH for about ten days.
These CaliBands have all just sprouted these last couple days.

Although between the F1 Hybrid Vigor,
and HC's excellent job on raising seed plants,
I've had literally the best germ rates / seedling health of all from his beans!




-Jeez almost forgot;
Has anyone had experience ordering Seedbay -> US?

Just a little nervous on dropping $100 for nothing.
I know they _say_ they'll ship here. But "can they deliver"?

I'm after some Deep Chunk!


----------



## BuddySkunk (Jun 30, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> (To that new guy on last page)
> 
> Not to be a dick at all, but the real answer is;
> Who cares! If you do it right she'll pay you back, you'll love it and that's what matters!
> ...


True that brotha', I been watchin' this lovely lady grow since April and it's finally almost ready. Here's some answers that will hopefully help you identify...

Lights: 400W MH Bulb w/ Reflector
Hyrdro or Organic: Organic
Dirt: Store bought, $3 bag.

As for the bud before the seeds, it's up in the air man. Me and my friend had a few seeds we managed to save and decided to germinate them one day after I got all my equipment.

She's real hairy right now, and by hairs I mean bigg fattt pistils jutting out from the very top of the plant. The pistils have made themselves apparent all the way down the plant at every intersection/node w/e you folk call it. 

Sorry if I seem a bit too curious, but...  Ya' know.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 30, 2012)

I'll be the first to throw out a guess on your yield buddy.....16 grams. 

Let us know : !)


Time to go wake up the old lady and boot her ass out of here hehe

Puff puff pass....Floja anyone?>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 8 !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey there psychild my friend glad to hear your alive and well! Hang in there and good luck in Sept


What's going on bassman.

I took this last night for you but didn't have time to post it, it's half of what is in the closet. I still have 6 cindy moms ( well 5, I put one into flower last week), that are getting pretty big. Need to either make new moms and flower these out or compost them but I prolly couldn't bring myself to chuck em. Guess I'll have to work them into the rotation pretty quick then.


----------



## chb444220 (Jun 30, 2012)

Heyy HC. not sure if u like Nirvana seeds.. or have grown their strains before... but they have White Widow on sale this weekend.. like $23 for a 5 pack of FEM seeds.. this is wat i grew for my 1st grown. and was happy as shit!! funny they have a couple pics of mine up their.. and a lil bit about me. hahahaha. heres the link to the newsletter

http://www.nirvanashop.com/newsletter/Nirvana_Newsletter_July_2012.html

http://www.nirvanashop.com/en/feminized-marijuana-seeds/746-white-widow-feminized-5-seeds-.html


im grabbin myself 2 packs of these. =D i would recommend them to anyone. heres a link to my 1st grow.. of the white widow. 

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/288470-nirvanas-feminized-white-widow-cfl-69.html

migh tbe sumthin u wanna pick up HC. not a bad deal right? its like 10 bucks for shipping.. sooo about $33 will get u a 5 pack of FEM White Widow seeds shipped... not a bad deall ehh?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 30, 2012)

Nooooooooo lol, no more seeds!

I grew WW for a couple of years mang, it was the first strain I ever grew. Had some bummed out customers when I stopped growing it ; !)


----------



## BuddySkunk (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey Highlanders, thanks a lot man. You guys are seriously my people, haha for sure dude. 16 grams from a plant less than 2 feet is fine by me. Especially since it will be some seedless bud and it'll be 16 more grams than I started with.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanx for the pics HC! I like that style of single colas.
When I was new to RIU and never grew b4 I saw a pic of a single cola plant this dude was proud of. Anyway I told him that it made me laugh to see it. I thought he just took his best cola after a chop and jammed it into the dirt for a pic lol He was pissed. 
With the exception of a grow limit that is a really cool way to flower imo!!

On another note, I finally decided to try my Querkle that I screwed up with the reveging during the middle of flowering. I have to say this it is some awesome smoke! I know that I am missing some great weed smoking indicas and indica doms only! Ultimate wake and bake with a happy and excited feeling that deleted the groggy morning that I was suffering from a poor mights sleep.


----------



## BuddySkunk (Jun 30, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Thanx for the pics HC! I like that style of single colas.
> When I was new to RIU and never grew b4 I saw a pic of a single cola plant this dude was proud of. Anyway I told him that it made me laugh to see it. I thought he just took his best cola after a chop and jammed it into the dirt for a pic lol He was pissed.
> With the exception of a grow limit that is a really cool way to flower imo!!


Haha no way! Don't hate on single-stem plants. They're always so gorgeous when they begin to flower and their growth between the nodes is shortened for maximum "leaf-itude."


----------



## Theowl (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey HC! Time is moving in strange circles man! The days go so slow but the weeks are flying by!

Well, all the recent talk here has got me to start some Caliband. 
Looking forward to it. Still have yet to try these out. 

I've been wanting to start more BMF soon too. But it'll have to wait till I get rid of some of these other plants

Hope all is well with all you peeps floating round the cave!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey there owlman how's it going.

Just chillen tonight watching some mindless teleivision and working on the girls lol same old same old. Take off was delayed till monday man, 90's today I never went out. Trying to stay cool.

Just took some pics for the kush thread, about to go post them. Stay cool!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 30, 2012)

Lol @ your 90's . Im at 104 and its 81 fucking degrees inside. Hot as hell. just went and got a pizxza boutta smoke n chow down.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 30, 2012)

That sounds good haha, it's feast or famine around here and I'm not in the feast cycle  My chick has a second job at a 99 around here hoping she brings home something good!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol @ your 90's . Im at 104 and its 81 fucking degrees inside. Hot as hell. just went and got a pizxza boutta smoke n chow down.


How about this 92* outside and 83* inside.My a/c and my insulation both suck!!

Pizza sounds good though


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 30, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> That sounds good haha, it's feast or famine around here and I'm not in the feast cycle  My chick has a second job at a 99 around here hoping she brings home something good!


I hate the highs and lows of money...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 30, 2012)

Like springstein said "I got more bills than any honest man can pay" 

Here ya go bassman puff puff pass OG top cola bud>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 30, 2012)

Here's a couple of shots at lights out. The big ones are BSB, Floja and one Qleaner and are almost done...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 30, 2012)

Blue Cheese x Lush (og x (llog x chemdawg) @ 5.5 wks...

Pheno 2...






Pheno 1...






Pheno 6 (blue cheese)...






View attachment 2235077View attachment 2235078View attachment 2235079


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 30, 2012)

INTERCEPT! Sorry bassman, just stole yer rip, :cough cough: hehehe

Cave is ripping brosef . . . 

So you really like those BSBs huh? I think I have some crossed with BR or CB... can't remember. The BSBxCB I'd think would be pretty dank... I mean, look at how the CB pumped up the BMF... great structure, etc... I'm thinking win win. Did you even make any BSBx's? Fook, now I've gotta go check and see what I have. Oh wait, not before I go rip some BMF.

edit: At last, I catch you Caveman. You're as slippery as me sometimes, lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey man! 

Who better to intercept that bowl,,,,,,,the beans came from you haha. I like the BSB for the yeild and bag appeal, flowering time is 8.5 wks though. I guess anything that's going to put on good weight is going to take a little longer. I have a couple of Grape Apollos a few weeks in, they are done in 7 or so . And I love the high and they are not too shy in the weight dept either!

There are some bsb x cb that I made, I don't rememeber if I crossed it with the br. I don't think I did. Hey very cool that you have some BMF to toke on. Glad that you ended up with such a nice cut!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 30, 2012)

Well I have you to thank for it all  and I do have some BSBxCB beans... along with quite a few other good crosses. The day I get my space... it is on. I cannot wait. Might have to add another 600 for all the different strains I want to run. I could ramble, but will stop. The BMF gets me going


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Here's a couple of shots at lights out. The big ones are BSB, Floja and one Qleaner and are almost done...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be using those milk crates as grow containers HC 

Those are some badass ladies you got there bru


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Well I have you to thank for it all  and I do have some BSBxCB beans... along with quite a few other good crosses. The day I get my space... it is on. I cannot wait. Might have to add another 600 for all the different strains I want to run. I could ramble, but will stop. The BMF gets me going


You still in perpetual Veg mode Bobo?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeah dude, it's hell, lol. But it's better than nothing. I water them every couple of days, just whacked em way back, too. Made a bunch of juice with it all, lol. Right now I've got a light case of mites, so I'm going through the Azamax motion...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 30, 2012)

Any word on when you can start flowering again?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 30, 2012)

I think at this point I'm going to have to rent a place... will probably call it an "office" really... I've been scouring craigslist, but don't have the loot to throw down on it, yet. By the end of this summer I'm hoping to have enough... 

I just threw a sour flour outside in a small greenhouse, actually. I'm not sure how far it's going to get, tho. Was 1 of 2 that I had, and I was going to just straight cull it, but then decided to leave two little branches from the bottom on there... so we'll see what those do. It's small enough that I'm hoping I can stealth it in there, and no one will notice, lol.


----------



## reggaerican (Jun 30, 2012)

Yo highlander whats been going on with you my friend?


----------



## Saerimmner (Jun 30, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> INTERCEPT! Sorry bassman, just stole yer rip, :cough cough: hehehe
> 
> Cave is ripping brosef . . .
> 
> ...


BSBxCB by Highlanders Cave so you know what to expect...


Also if i remember rightly i think the BSBxBR was created by someone in the UK Growers Thread, cant quite remember who though, might have been TTT but dont quote me on it lol.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 1, 2012)

nice pics rimner. =) looks similar to the one i ran. very nice. =) the BMF im about to chop has similar bud structure. they just stack on top of eachother. =) very niiiceee


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 1, 2012)

heyyy watsup HC? choppin down that BMF today. =) doesnt look great.. mostly my fault.. lol. from the burn during veg.. it just never really recovered from that. =/ it smells bombbb tho! and love the hairs color on it... a nice red color. it looks awesome against the neon green buds.. ill take sum pics for ya. it will be nice to have sumthin other than the blue dream to smoke. =) curious to see what all the hype is about!! =D sooo have ya made any new exciting crosses lately?? feel like u went crazy with the crosses for a while. then jsut stopped. lol. too many seeds and too much pollen flying around?? just threw the Bigger blue dream clone into flowering yesterday.. got 2 purple pineapples that have rooted. =) ones been growin for a week. the other just started new growth the other day. really happy about that. =) The BlueBerry's chuggin along. very short and bushy. extremely tight node spacing! theres almost no room in between nodes. =) just placed my order for White Widow. =) if that blueberry ends up being a male.. may be making some Blue Widow... =) ill have a bird send sum ur way if it all works out. if ur not still drowning in seeds. lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 1, 2012)

Hey man hows it going : ?)

Blue Widow huh, sounds yummy. Actually I have some Whiteberry that's pretty dank and very short flower time...like 46-48 days! Real real quick finisher, unbelievably frosty and the peeps love it. I've smoked a little and it's a good smoke. Got 5 going into flower in a week or so. But if that bb is a male and you do make that cross I'll def take a couple off your hands lol.

I'm not making any new crosses for a while, I got a bunch of good ones that I'll refine over the course of fall and winter. Looking forward to working with my own gear. Actually I do have a recent cross that I made remember? The P10 x Grape Apollo. I have 12 real nice looking plants that have just jumped into veg mode, I'll take a pic of them today. 

Also have 9 of dizzles mercs that should be showing sex soon and 8 of bbyys AK47 x C99 to put into flower, another week or so with those too and they will be flipped. So yeah I'm pretty busy with new shit still lol, there's 3 untested crosses right there ; !) All 7 week finishers too!

Talk to ya!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 1, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> Yo highlander whats been going on with you my friend?


Hey hey reggae my man!

Ah you know...same old same old. Keeping the pipeline full of some nice dank and trying to keep my head above water. How bout you man, you doing good?

I saw that you posted over on your threads, apparently I was still subbed haha, I swing by later and try and catch up with you.

Later my brother


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 1, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey man hows it going : ?)
> 
> Blue Widow huh, sounds yummy. Actually I have some Whiteberry that's pretty dank and very short flower time...like 46-48 days! Real real quick finisher, unbelievably frosty and the peeps love it. I've smoked a little and it's a good smoke. Got 5 going into flower in a week or so. But if that bb is a male and you do make that cross I'll def take a couple off your hands lol.
> 
> ...


yeaa the whiteberry is pretty much the same thing. =) same as the blue venom from G-13 labs i grew a while back. i posted pics of those recently at my thread. shit was bombbb. very very tasty! real excited to grow out this WW again. its been years since the last time i grew it. that lovely fruity pebble taste... mixed with sum sweet blueberry taste. should be in for a tasty treat! ill deff be sure to throw ya a few. =) its the least i can do!


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 2, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey hey reggae my man!
> 
> Ah you know...same old same old. Keeping the pipeline full of some nice dank and trying to keep my head above water. How bout you man, you doing good?
> 
> ...


I been doing realy good these days brother. Thinking about getting a cycle going again after a long break. Happy to see your still around and I must say the Ganja is looking good.. I got lots of catch up to do I see.
Cheers~ talk to you soon my man


----------



## BuddySkunk (Jul 3, 2012)

Every picture I've seen on this Grow Journal is epic. I love the Blueberry, that bud is *BLUE *like no other! 

To a fairly new medical patient, what kind of advice would you give me for manicuring my bud?


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 3, 2012)

BuddySkunk said:


> Every picture I've seen on this Grow Journal is epic. I love the Blueberry, that bud is *BLUE *like no other!
> 
> To a fairly new medical patient, what kind of advice would you give me for manicuring my bud?


yea highlander is something else with his grows.. I been playing follow the leader with this cat for too long. Im comming for you highlander..lol
as for your question I like to trim befor I dry. done it both ways, but I think you loose more tricromes when you trim a dry bud. You can smoke whatever falls ofcource but I like to keep it on the bud if I can help it...


----------



## Theowl (Jul 4, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Happy independence day y'all![/FONT]


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 5, 2012)

Same to you owl.


----------



## BuddySkunk (Jul 5, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Blue Widow huh, sounds yummy. Actually I have some Whiteberry that's pretty dank and very short flower time...like 46-48 days! Real real quick finisher, unbelievably frosty and the peeps love it.


I would do unthinkable things for a clone of some Blue Widow. kiss-ass


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 6, 2012)

BuddySkunk said:


> Every picture I've seen on this Grow Journal is epic. I love the Blueberry, that bud is *BLUE *like no other!
> 
> To a fairly new medical patient, what kind of advice would you give me for manicuring my bud?


Hey man I just rejected your friendship request only because I don't know you, no other reason. I also did so before I saw these posts, nothing personal just been some shit going on around here and I'm a bit riu wary. 

.......and you'll find I'm not very friendly anyways, doesn't mean you can't hang out here hehe ; !)


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 8, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> nothing personal just been some shit going on around here and I'm a bit riu wary,
> ; !)


Im with you man.. you know I just came back around, but after all this crap I been hearing im not sure if I feel safe myself..


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 9, 2012)

Lots of talk of hackers n shit, eh? I try not to pay attention to it... then again... maybe I should? 

HC, busy bee stopping in to say "hiiiiighhhh" . . . crazy week this week. Hope you're all good in the cave, brosef.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 10, 2012)

hey highlander where does the purple in the c4 X caseyjones come from? do you have any pics of these buds grown out?

i crossed a purple pheno black rose with a c4x casey jones male that had some purple pollen sacs


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 10, 2012)

Ahh I wouldn't worry too much about it reggea if I were you. Everything has it's up's and down's man lol. So what about you, are you starting up a grow or what ; ?)

What's the good word brobo my soon to be daddy good friend haha! Next month,,,,I'll have the stogies ready 

Just chillen for a few minutes, trying to decide what to move on next. Lots of weed coming down in the next week, cindy sog is done and will start getting chopped in a day or two, man those are some pretty plants very crystally and the pineapple pheno girls are real stinkers lol. The BC Lush are finishing up too and will come down next week. Very blown away with them,,,,,GREAT JOB T! Thanks again!! Great big hard as rock frosty buds and lots of them on one pheno. A Blue Cheese pheno which taste great but thru out nanners and then there is one pheno with buds that have a little more foxtailing going on. I'll get pics before I chop. I see myself running these for a while : !)

Hope all is well with you pops thanks for touching base


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 10, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> hey highlander where does the purple in the c4 X caseyjones come from? do you have any pics of these buds grown out?
> 
> i crossed a purple pheno black rose with a c4x casey jones male that had some purple pollen sacs


Should be a pretty plant droman!

It's possible the color comes from the C4 side of the family as the father to the C4 was Shiskaberry and I had some funky colors (reds and purples) with mega frost with the Calizhar phenotypes. Shiskabery is also the father to the calizhar. Didn't keep it, wasn't crazy about the taste. Some people think it might come from the Casey Jones side of the family but at this point who knows lol?

Have fun with it man, create a colorful masterpiece


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 10, 2012)

oh yea highlander I just started the new scrogg journal. once my moms start to put out again im probably gonna jump right back to the SOG tho. I never been happier than when I grew that method.. im 2 weeks into veg in the scrog so them young ladies got plenty of time to mature befor I introduce them to momma hood..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 11, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ahh I wouldn't worry too much about it reggea if I were you. Everything has it's up's and down's man lol. So what about you, are you starting up a grow or what ; ?)
> 
> What's the good word brobo my soon to be daddy good friend haha! Next month,,,,I'll have the stogies ready
> 
> ...


I've had a few good reviews online. I loved it, and everybody i blazed up loved it. So i decided to finally name it. And i think i'll call her "Nayborhood Kush" since there is already a blue kush.. i have some cloning to do. and seeds to pop. Got special eddy in the line up, only non kush so far. Glad all is well.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 11, 2012)

special eddy, lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 11, 2012)

Lol, yea its a funny name. its c99 x bmf.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 11, 2012)

lol. i got a few special edward seeds as well. =) wanna start them sumtime soon.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, yea its a funny name. its c99 x bmf.


Sounds like a hell of a cross.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, yea its a funny name. its c99 x bmf.


I can't take the credit for naming that one, thankfully lol. I think it's the other way,,,,it was dizzles male C99 so it would be BMF x C99. He had an awesome bmf cut, think it was headband dom had the burnt rubber diesel taste and super potency. 



chb444220 said:


> lol. i got a few special edward seeds as well. =) wanna start them sumtime soon.


Ima a little Cindied out lol. I have a few different phenos just put a bunch of mothers into flower, the basket cases are half C99 and I have some Apollo11 x C99 from seed in veg still haha!

Got my yard work done, trimming up a bc lush now (blue cheese pheno) and watching Rambo blow the shit of everything


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll be trimming soon. everything is starting to look so done. How long did you bk x mk's go? i think mine are right at nine n look just about there on the cola but the bottom isnt there yet


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'll be trimming soon. everything is starting to look so done. How long did you bk x mk's go? i think mine are right at nine n look just about there on the cola but the bottom isnt there yet


Mine went a solid 9 weeks. If you look back in your journal at my bk x mk #2 which was the better pheno, it looks just like yours. Number 1 looked great with chunky solid and frosty buds but had no taste. Number was the real deal with a good taste and high. Revegging my keeper now hope she throws out some shoots soon lol


----------



## Theowl (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey guys, been out for a while and when I got back today, found your bird HC! 
What a beaut! Cave birds, whoo knew?

I love looking at The Highlanders Cave Line of beans!! So large, round and robust..
(hey guys, check out _these_ basketballs )

Now to sort and repackage/label. 
any recomendations as to what I may wanna drop first?


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 11, 2012)

hey HC so im assuming the calizhar X casey jones are correctly labled right? just to make sure.


----------



## Theowl (Jul 11, 2012)

They come labeled good, dababydroman

I have still to try that one myself, so keep us informed on how that goes!


----------



## ProAce (Jul 12, 2012)

Is it Casey jones or casey x headband? I was under the impression that Calizhar x (casey jones x headband) is Caliband right?


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 12, 2012)

its casey x headband.... aka caseyband. =) and you are right. caliband is calizahr x caeyband


----------



## Theowl (Jul 12, 2012)

Since we're on the subject... What is p10, and it's lineage?

Im up in the air, as to what I want to drop next. Gonna do the DOG x Bubba Master for sure, just can't decide-Special Edward, or P10 x Grape Apollo. May hold on that, actually, have two more Apollo 13's in flower now about two weeks. But shit, may as well do the P10 x GA, just to see similarities and differences. 

But wait, the Grape Apollo was made from an Apollo 11 wasn't it?

May have to go chat with Dizz for a while...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 12, 2012)

p10 is Void from subcool, a special pheno HC calls purple10, my p10 x caseyband was off da hook man.


----------



## Theowl (Jul 12, 2012)

Sweet! Thanks T! How's things kickin?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2012)

Cool I think everyones questions got answered. 

Hey owlman there's going to be a lot of apollo in the P10 x GA cause the Void is half apollo too . The Grape Apollo is a big time keeper in my garden, only ended up with 1 clone of the resin dripper pheno so I guess she is going to have to be a mother for a little while. Got a couple of apollo dom GA about 5 weeks into flower, they finish at 7 or so.

If you want to wait on that cross and get a preview, I have 12 vegging right now ; !)

Puff puff pass Qleaner>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 12, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> p10 is Void from subcool, a special pheno HC calls purple10, my p10 x caseyband was off da hook man.


Was that the one that looked like candy?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 12, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Was that the one that looked like candy?


That was lemon candy which was Subcools's(lemon) qleaner x cb. they rivaled each other in looks both very nice the quleaner was more sativa in looks though.


----------



## Voidling (Jul 13, 2012)

11.9g of BB #1

Was one of 4 plants grown under a 220w? LED light.

BB#2 was trimmed yesterday so will get jarred on monday with a pic. It was only 9g

The plants grew into the light and had to be broken over, then they grew into the light yet again. ended up blocking light to anything but the very top. Still got over an ounce (32.9g) out of four plants on 220-240w led light. I'd say not bad I'd think. Does that sound good to you under such conditions?


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 14, 2012)

Mmmmmm. it looks bombbb! =) my White Widows came in yesterday. =) got them germing now.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 14, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> Mmmmmm. it looks bombbb! =) my White Widows came in yesterday. =) got them germing now.


Awesome : !) Did you get a 10 pac? I'm seeing some blue widow on chris' horizon.

Enjoying some blue cheese dom smoke right now myself,,,it has a wonderful taste prolly in my top 3 but since it was a tranny I'm going to take T's advice and bin it. Finishing taking down the cindy sog this morning about a half dozen of those
left. Top notch smoke but the yeild was pretty dissapointing,,,,don't think I even hit a qtr oz per. Kind of made up for it with numbers, I had 29 in there and these were all 4th gen clones. Oh well.

Going to be moving off the porch here pretty quick, It's only 9 am and already hot and humid lol.


Very nice Voidman! Let me know what you think of the smoke...my bb cut pretty much fit's the breeder's desciption to a T


----------



## Voidling (Jul 14, 2012)

It gave me about an hour of uplifted happiness then passed out for as long night of sleep. Need to clean my one hitter to get taste. At least one of them leaves my hands smelling like lemon candy


----------



## Theowl (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice!! How long did they flower? Waiting on mine over here but it's maybe only 2-3wks in


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 14, 2012)

Voidling said:


> View attachment 2254600
> 
> 11.9g of BB #1
> 
> ...


Looks tasty my man enjoy!


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 14, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Awesome : !) Did you get a 10 pac? I'm seeing some blue widow on chris' horizon.
> 
> Enjoying some blue cheese dom smoke right now myself,,,it has a wonderful taste prolly in my top 3 but since it was a tranny I'm going to take T's advice and bin it. Finishing taking down the cindy sog this morning about a half dozen of those
> left. Top notch smoke but the yeild was pretty dissapointing,,,,don't think I even hit a qtr oz per. Kind of made up for it with numbers, I had 29 in there and these were all 4th gen clones. Oh well.
> ...


That blue cheeze is some good smoke I must agree.. And I remember my first SOG I only got like 5-9g per plant, but like you said totally made up for it in numbers.. my last non-televised attempt with the SOG was way better tho. I got an average of 19g per plant.. I cant wait till the next SOG, im gonna give each plant 5" of space insteed of 4" going for 1oz per plant...
keep up the good work HC.

Cheers~Reggae


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 16, 2012)

How's it going reggea. I'll swing by your thread later brother!


My P10 x Grape Apollo cross....thinking about calling it double grape apollo cause the p10 is very grapey skunky and half apollo too. I'll give sub credit for producing tasty strains. Been smoking 2 very flavorful strains the past couple of weeks, the indie dom Qleaner and the blue cheese dom BC Lush. Both have real good potency however kicked it up a notch today with some rocket fuel C99 ; !). This post took way longer to type than it should have lol 

Puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 16, 2012)

[h=2]What happened?[/h]The security system for this website has been triggered because of a phrase or content in your submission


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 16, 2012)

Frig this shit. I'm going back to work in the garden, really don't need this. Anyone see anything wrong with my post??


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 16, 2012)

Doesnt say nothin now just some bullshit theyve put lol

hows it bro?


----------



## Theowl (Jul 16, 2012)

Say what?! 
More spaces so it'll post


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 16, 2012)

wow. those Double GA's look awesome. maybe call it Dos Grape Apollos... u kn like Uno Dos... lol. spanish i think it is? but they looks great. nice and green. gotta show u wat the Blue Mystic x OGiesels look like... very cool/weird.. very fat rounded leaves..leaves arent spiky.. theyre almost rounded off.. ill have to show ya. havent really seen many like that. only have 1 tho. and the BlueBerry is recovering. nicely.. and new leaves have almost a white frost over them.. like a silverish green. ill have to show ya. thinking about buying a grow tent.. like a 5 foot one.. and keep them hidden in the closet.. and tell the few ppl that kno about the grow that i stopped.. and find 1 person i trust.. to have them move w.e. i plan on selling.... gotta figure sumth8in out.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 16, 2012)

i just got the same thing!? got sent to that page. adn they want me to enter a captcha......?

[h=2]What happened?[/h]The security system for this website has been triggered because of a phrase or content in your submission. If you are reading this, you are most likely a human visitor trying to log in or post a comment that triggered the system.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 16, 2012)

dude... wat the fuck is up with RIU..... seriously... i used to feel so safe on this site.....


----------



## Voidling (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks t. I plan to put in one of yours next. Just got to straighten my sit out with cabs.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 16, 2012)

dont worry bout visiting my thread HC not much going on over there but veggn... I am keeping them healthy this time tho so thats magical..


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 17, 2012)

Humans are always triggering shit. Watch out for aliens and robots mind itchy posting fingers. This place has let itself go big time.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 17, 2012)

Yeah I know....damn humans, right lol. Give me a dog anytime ; !)


Hey hey big donnie venturing into the highlands hehe. You know your always welcome my friend. I was going to take a bunch of pics yesterday but after I posted one of my new cross and got that stupid message I said the hell with it.


----------



## Theowl (Jul 17, 2012)

Was there any similarity in the words used ? 
Be tween you and Chris that is.. He got the message too. 

Was wondering if it was just mentioning subcool or seed shops or something. 

(and this is my test)

You got pics of the jungle in the jungle? I need to get over there and get some things moved and updated.


----------



## Theowl (Jul 17, 2012)

Nope- wasnt a message for that...
just a thought...
cheers!


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 18, 2012)

heres how my hybrids are doing.. M1, a bag seed f1 cross , crossed with c4x caseyband. going to be some lovely bud. m1 is something special also.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 18, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> heres how my hybrids are doing.. M1, a bag seed f1 cross , crossed with c4x caseyband. going to be some lovely bud. m1 is something special also.


so purdy, i love them 9blade leaves


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 18, 2012)

yea they are, they got hailed on when they were younger thats why that one leave is all tore up.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 18, 2012)

heres a picture of an m1 on the left and c4xcaseyb on the right.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 18, 2012)

how many weeks in flower are those 2


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 18, 2012)

no idea really maybe a couple of weeks that was from last fall , i think they will compliment eachother nicely i cant wait to see how the bud comes out.


----------



## dababydroman (Jul 18, 2012)

no idea really, maybe a couple of weeks that was from last fall. grew them late in the season so they went straight into flower. 

i think they will compliment eachother nicely, i cant wait to see how the bud comes out.


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 18, 2012)

Im sure they will come out yummy.. I had an old mom that I put outside this year as soon as the long days got here and she went right into flower.. maybe I should have slowly lessened her light cycle from 24.. doesnt mater anywho I went to visit my girl and she totally dried out on me..


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 19, 2012)

how's it hanging cave dwellers? hope everyone is doing well in here... back to grinding.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jul 19, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> how's it hanging cave dwellers? hope everyone is doing well in here... back to grinding.


Got some cool shit going on over my way 

How you doing Brobo


----------



## Voidling (Jul 20, 2012)

Well had a wrench thrown into my gears in my plans. How far are you from NYC HC?


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 20, 2012)

im next door to NYC. =) Go Sox! =p lol


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey Highlander, I've been away from RIU too much I guess.

I'll not get into specifics, but I've gotten back on my feet.
I figured if I just stuff my veg room now,
I won't have any problems stuffing my bloom room in the future.
Been planting seeds and taking/collecting clones for a while.

4 CaliBand up and running,
and I'm germinating some seeds.
Of yours; 2x Arctic Express, 2x BSB, 1x BMF, 1x BSBxCB.

Due to some great circumstances recently,
I'll start pollen chucking next year, and I'm effing stoked.

Thanks again for the beans.
I'll start throwing pictures up when they start looking like something.
I'm sure you're absolutely sick of seeing seedlings.


----------



## Voidling (Jul 21, 2012)

I got invited to Boston for honk fest this fall. Wish I could make it.


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 21, 2012)

yeaa i live near boston. if ya decide to go lemme kno


----------



## BBYY (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi cavemens! 

Really has been a while!

hope you are all doing good.

HC BRO!Owl, bobo, void, chris !! How are all you!!! Chrissss I got some White Widow enroute too (but I cant pop mine for a few months) and some fem blue widow. Also got some Mandala Hashberry comine and some landrace afghan kush, brazil amazonia and some morracan ketama...all landraces..so with that and my few IBLs i have...Im in the making of hopefully a great strain I can put forward. 
but anyways
how ya hanging man? How are all the cindy crosses running? Figure Ill stop by every now and then and say high! i dont wanna lose anyof my RIU friends. You are all a really great group of peeps.. Sometime soon Ill have so much time on my hands.... Gonna start running higlanders gear when i get back home 
..really wish you would teamed up with us over at cannazon HC! 

Finally got what I wanted with my medical retirement! Awaiting it all to go threw and then Ill be packing up and moving back east! I just threw all my plants in veg into flower!!! Its a giant cluster fuck but it will work! I am cutting a bunch of clones off my moms, gonna root them and take em back with me, Gonna flower all my moms here shortly.


----------



## C.Indica (Jul 21, 2012)

_RCW 69.51A Compliant_ 
Heh, we're neighbors.

Glad to hear everythings going well,
and I wish you a good move.

Hope the ladies cooperate man.




BBYY said:


> Hi cavemens!
> 
> Really has been a while!
> 
> ...


----------



## Theowl (Jul 23, 2012)

Howdy fellas..

It seems we are all in and out round here. 
I haven't been round in a while, just getting my shit in order to be more in tune with my grows. 
BBYY!! Ima head to the jungle soon and catch up on that side of things too. 

HC! How doin man? Gonna do a few BMF's in this upcoming sog/ish grow I have planned. 
I say "ish" because it's not going to be a super even canopy as I'll have a few different things going. 
Just need to get ahead of my intake really. By a lot. That way I can play with the sparkles and start refining, 
while still having something to smoke on. Can't do what I want to do with them if I smoke em up immediately and such...

Alrighty folks, keep them fingers sticky !


----------



## BBYY (Jul 23, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> _RCW 69.51A Compliant_
> Heh, we're neighbors.
> 
> Glad to hear everythings going well,
> ...


thanks bro! Yea I noticed we were nieghbors a while, while back! I stay about 30 minutes N from olympia and 40 minutes from S of sea...sure you know T Town! ha ha ...



Theowl said:


> Howdy fellas..
> 
> It seems we are all in and out round here.
> I haven't been round in a while, just getting my shit in order to be more in tune with my grows.
> ...


Hey owl dude! Not much at the jungle that will take you no more than 2 minutes to catch up. Ive been stunting on all fronts and well its showing! But when time gets tight, the websites are the first to go outta my daily routine to make time. but Ive been documenting everything with picstures and eventhough there not shared I still keep tons of info stockpiled.

My lastest and greatest is this BC grapefruit clone that is straight dank! really is a nice plant. Im going strain hunting before I move, I am trying to gather as much genetics as I can before I go back east and lose all these awesome sources for cuts.

anyways guys , Missed you all had to come back and say high. Hope the gardens are growing great! And of course Keep it Growing!
take care guys.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 23, 2012)

BBYY in the hizzzzzzle! Good to see you man... yeah, we are all dipping in at odd times, lol. Glad to hear all is well. I got hit by a cold and am not enjoying it while I work. Gonna go grind some butter I made awhile back and see if it still works. Wish me luck!


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 24, 2012)

I been out of town for a week so just stoppn by to say whats up HC.. hope all is well in the cave


----------



## Theowl (Jul 24, 2012)

Yo HC! You better be relaxing man. Hope the garden is goin good for ya without too many troubles. 
I wanna see them double purple Apollos again, sure they've grown some by now eh?

The rest of you guys... Y'all have a good evenin', got it?!


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi HC , hows it going dood , i think ill be back on riu abit more often but only really in this thread (cant really be bothered with the other forums) RIU doesnt seem the safest of places lately but i know the Cave dwellers well so as long as i stick to here i think ill be ok  

Just smoking some afgan x big bud .... puff puff pass to the left  ...........


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 25, 2012)

Robbie P in the hizzzzzzzle dizzle. Good to see ya around Robbie. . .

btw, anyone seen the caveman himself? ohhhh caaaaaaaavvemaaaannnn. . . 

he's probably stoned under a rock somewhere, heh


----------



## PUKKA BUD (Jul 26, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Hi HC , hows it going dood , i think ill be back on riu abit more often but only really in this thread (cant really be bothered with the other forums) RIU doesnt seem the safest of places lately but i know the Cave dwellers well so as long as i stick to here i think ill be ok
> 
> Just smoking some afgan x big bud .... puff puff pass to the left  ...........


Easy rob me old hows it hangin long time no see lol.......my starburst haze never turned up mate you send?


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 26, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Hi HC , hows it going dood , i think ill be back on riu abit more often but only really in this thread (cant really be bothered with the other forums) RIU doesnt seem the safest of places lately but i know the Cave dwellers well so as long as i stick to here i think ill be ok
> 
> Just smoking some afgan x big bud .... puff puff pass to the left  ...........


damnit... i was standing on ur right... =(


----------



## Theowl (Jul 26, 2012)

Don't worry bro, it should come back around. You know how they roll round these parts


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 26, 2012)

so is HC ever gonna come back guys? his last post was 10 days ago and I know he was pissed when he left


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 26, 2012)

I dunno Reg... I was just thinking the same thing. Hope he's okay. . .


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 26, 2012)

im sure hes fine. probably just letting off some steam..


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 26, 2012)

I hope so. Normally he comes back around by now. Positive vibes his way regardless.

How you doing btw? Ya shtoned?


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 26, 2012)

lol nope I was just telling a friend over in another thread that I sure wish I had something to smoke... been dry for weeks now..


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 26, 2012)

Ahhh, I think I remember reading that, now. You must be anxiously awaiting that first harvest, eh?


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 26, 2012)

tell me bout it.. Im bout a week away from flippin now..


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 27, 2012)

im sure he'll pop up sooner or later. just takin a break. =) sumtimes its good to take a break every so often.


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2012)

PUKKA BUD said:


> Easy rob me old hows it hangin long time no see lol.......my starburst haze never turned up mate you send?


i didnt get your addy mate , i waited for abit but i dont think you sent it me , i still got some for you if your interested , i got loads of new strains n bits n bobs i can sort / trade aswell  

Hows it going anyway pukka mate , like you say not spoke for awhile , 4 weeks till the new baby is here , starting to brick it abit now , i know its number 3 but im sure i wipe those sleepless baby nights from my mind and im dreading them returning lmao !!


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Robbie P in the hizzzzzzzle dizzle. Good to see ya around Robbie. . .
> 
> btw, anyone seen the caveman himself? ohhhh caaaaaaaavvemaaaannnn. . .
> 
> he's probably stoned under a rock somewhere, heh


Hey Bobo , im good man , nice to be back in the cave  

i have no idea where HC is , i havnt spoke to him for quite some time , hope all is good with him. 

ive been flitting about on a few other forums but they all seem to move too slow , you post something and it takes 2 days to get a reply , kinda makes it boring when your stoned and theres no one to talk to .... so now im back here to talk to all my cave dwelling friends and hopefully the main cave man himself !! 

while ive been away ive been buying genetics like there going out of fashion lmao !

Just about to finish off one of dizzles creations in the smash hole punch then im taking the tent down for maybe a month - 6 weeks while the baby comes and all the visitors show there faces ect , then my plant is a perpetual grow , only 4 plants a time but on a rotation so 2 plants go out n 2 plants go in the flowering tent every 4 weeks .... so if all goes well ill constantly have 4 plants in flower n 2 in veg on a rotation with 2 plants getting chopped every 4 weeks ... well thats the plan anyway lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 27, 2012)

That sounds like a good plan, Robbie. I hear ya about the newborn... I'm gonna have to stick my bushes someplace, too. At least for the first week or two. I'm constantly trying to work something out where I can pull off a full size grow. Right now just have a bunch of mamas that I'm constantly pruning back, lol ffs


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> That sounds like a good plan, Robbie. I hear ya about the newborn... I'm gonna have to stick my bushes someplace, too. At least for the first week or two. I'm constantly trying to work something out where I can pull off a full size grow. Right now just have a bunch of mamas that I'm constantly pruning back, lol ffs


i got rid of all my mommas so once this SHP is finished i have no plants , gonna take it down for a few weeks till the baby rush is over then start going through my seed collection , shouldnt have to bother with mothers for a while then and if i find a decent keeper ill always have more of the same seeds so shudnt be a issue 

plans never work out that way though lmao


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 27, 2012)

I hear ya.. mine are constantly changing. As long as I have weed, I'll be ok though! lmfao


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2012)

double post ...


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 27, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> I hear ya.. mine are constantly changing. As long as I have weed, I'll be ok though! lmfao


lmao .. my problem is my plans mess me up and i end up dry lol ..ive been buying it for the last 4 weeks !! not good on the wallett at all !


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 27, 2012)

I know about the wallet pain. I can burn an oz in a month these days if i'm not careful, easy. Back when I was growing I think I probably had a couple 2 oz months in there where I was just going nuts. If I'm spending more than 250-300 a month on herb I'll get in trouble w/ my wife, lol.


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Jul 28, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> How's it going reggea. I'll swing by your thread later brother!
> 
> 
> My P10 x Grape Apollo cross....thinking about calling it double grape apollo cause the p10 is very grapey skunky and half apollo too. I'll give sub credit for producing tasty strains. Been smoking 2 very flavorful strains the past couple of weeks, the indie dom Qleaner and the blue cheese dom BC Lush. Both have real good potency however kicked it up a notch today with some rocket fuel C99 ; !). This post took way longer to type than it should have lol
> ...


Wassup assholians? Been awhile .. hope yall are doing good .. i miss some of you guys in a non gay way lol

these look like Apollo plants  Nice job on this cross Caveman 

@ Owl, yes the GA was made with A11 , Cavemans Void is A13 , with a double slam of grape rape lol ... should be fuckin awesome shit !

@ Bill C , LOL i came up with Special Ed due to the insane stone that BMF cut had.... makes you feel like you should wear a helmet and ride the shortbus 

@ Bobo , keep bobo'ing lol

Stay safe guys , this site seems to have taken a fall in the security dept. And be aware you got a major shit talker in here, so make sure you know who your friends are before you get shit upon. Some guys got no class or balls 

Peace out fellow assholes ! stay golden


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 28, 2012)

Diz, shoot me a PM and fill me on the blanks, lol. I heard about the security... didn't hear about the other stuff, tho, and I seem to be in the dark.

Good to see you 'round these parts, btw....


----------



## Theowl (Jul 28, 2012)

Word^^ me too dizzman! Hope things are still groovy for you and yours. 
Gonna stop by the other place later and see how shits goin down .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 28, 2012)

nice of you to pop through dizz! got two special edwards in the ground now.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 28, 2012)

Hey dizzle, trying to stay golden mango. Been funked out lately guys that's all. All that glitters sure the frig aint gold ponyboy lol. Smoking some of your cured cindy right now she's like a fine wine...improves with age! The C99 is related somehow to my old Ice cut they are wicked similiar in so many ways it's weird and it's some super rocket fuel.

Got a lot of catching up to do with everyone, don't think I'm going to try and do it all tonight though. Hey T what's going on man....all of the BC Lushes are down and curing. Two thumbs up for sure very nice strong stone and real nice flavor on a couple of them. Got a run of clones getting flipped in a couple of weeks. I feel a little guilty about not taking pics before they came down but the clones should be even better. Awesome yeild on these babies too which is unusal for such good weed. 

Good to see you robbie been a while your right and you too bbyy and everyone else you all know who you are ; !) Got some catching up to do with the friends of the cave. There is some of your AK47 x C99 curing and 7 more a couple of week into flower. Decent yielders brother and they look and smell like fire! Voidman you must have a few grows under your belt by now damn that went quick. Climbing right up that learning curve I'm sure lol!

Not a whole lot to take pictures of,,,the cross of dizz'z an mine the P10 x Grape Apollo just got topped for the second time tonight it will still be a couple of weeks before they show sex, there are 12 of those. The Anne Frank closet is stuffed with some Whiteberrys, a couple of GG dom Grape Apollos, a few C4 and a DOG that are a week or so into flower.

Next run to come out from under the 1k will be in about a week and are 2 apollo dom Grape Apollos, a DOG, Ubberkush x Chemberry, C4, BK x MK and one of the Cindy mothers. Nice variety there lol spice of life.

Shit took so long to type this with the couple of interuptions that I had I'm starting to lose the nice stone I had started. My chick is coming over soon I'm going to cook up some nachos with all the toppings for us, think I'll rip another bongful or two. I don't usually smoke in front of her only because she doesn't smoke. She used to a little...doesn't even do that now

Puff puff pass C99>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## chb444220 (Jul 28, 2012)

i knew u were still alive HC.. figured u were just hiding out in the cave... =p


----------



## Theowl (Jul 28, 2012)

Waaay back in that cozy corner

Good to hear from ya man. I know you had more than a few peeps getting nervous


----------



## BBYY (Jul 29, 2012)

Ill take tht c99 caveman!

Passing back some ak47

So the Basket Case turned out for ya? The yield seems really great, but dries to just good LOL 
Let me know how it rips I got a few more test grows left on this before I figure out the next step.

Its one of my projects I dont wnna rush but I wanna get the most feed back on the f1's while I still have the mom and dad to either continue f1 or adjust fire for f2 or backcross and develope something new.4

Ive gathered a nice collection of landrce and Ibl indicas. I will be needing loads of test growerss by spring '13.

Hope to catch up wth you one of these days. ll swing threw here again hopefully by end of week but end of aug - sept I am gonna be on black out for a few weeks. 

I will be back in full swing soon.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 29, 2012)

Bebopping around the kitchen to the Dead and making up some chicken fajitas while the old lady is out doing horse check. Maybe I'll put her to bed early tonight ; !)

Puff puff pass BC Lush kush >>>>>>>>>>>>>>

... and thanks bobo buddy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 30, 2012)

<<< passin some dog back to ya!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello, is there anybody out there? Just nod if you can hear me is there anyone at home ; ?)

If anyone is looking for a new strain, I would highly recommend Grape Apollo by the Frost Bros. It's one of my headstash plants and in the top 2 or 3 of my favorites. It's also one of my best commercial strains being done at 50-52 days with good yeilds and some very dank weed.

Grape Apollo @ 50 days...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 1, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> <<< passin some dog back to ya!


That sounds nice, I'll take that and pass some cindy back to you. It will be DOG that I'll be handing back next week though ; !)


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 1, 2012)

GA looks nice man. the calaxes stack up nicely. =) u can see the Gorilla Grape in her. =) think i have a few GA's layin around. may start them up too. got 2 Chocolate Chunky Munky Seedlings startin up right now actually. =) the BlueBerry's taking nicely to the trasnplant. =) lookin MUCh happier! 

passin sum purple pineapple your way. =D


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 1, 2012)

Holy shit is that bud dry?!? Very nice mang, how do you like the smoke. And my usual question haha...what's it's lineage again : ?)

What's up tonight little brother? I'm glad your bb is doing good, you going to wait till (she) shows sex on her own? Voids bb looks like some nice smoke, I'll have to see what he thinks of it. Those beans came from aev originaly along with the bubbamaster and a few other of his strains that are yet to be popped but look killa!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 1, 2012)

lol.. yyyyeeeeeeeep. its dry. =) smoke is pretty good. harvested a lil early. cuz i had to. =/ but the smokes till great. not over powering tho. a nice upbeat high but not racey like the c99. good for gettin stuff done.... with a smile. lol.

lineage is BlackWater x PineApple Express. got the beans from SomeGuy15 =) he made a nice cross. thing PACKS on frost!! got some BlackWater x Sour Kush from him as well..

and yeaa im probly just gonna wait a lil longer to see if she shows sex soon. if i dont see anything in a week or 2. i might throw her into flowering.. depending on size. im very anxious!! lol. yeaa i have a few of aevs strains as well. bastard bubba kush. bastard bubba x bastard jack. super silver haze x early skunk... couple others. the purple widow came from him actually. lol. was nervous tho. cuz sum1 else popped a few of his beans... and guess they went hermie... but mine seemed fine. and the bastard bubba came out fine too.. no herie issues... the bastard bubba was actually really really good. got a very sativa dom. pheno. and a very indica dom pheno. lol. to the point where aev thought the sativa pheno may have been from sum super silver haze rogue pollen. lol. the sativa pheno wasnt that great..... but the indica pheno.. man... shit got me TOO high... lol. at work. i had been smokin a few hits on lunch... tried sum of that on lunch.. took a few rips... and could NOT look my boss in the eye.. i was like... anxiety high. lol. not a good one really. my heart was racing a mile a minute.. had trouble breathing. but knew i was ok... learned VERYYYYY quickly to not smoke too much of that at once... hahaha. very stromg!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 2, 2012)

Haha yeah I remember you telling that story right after it happened. Still funny! 

Trimming up a Bubbamaster this morning and a C4. Tomorrow the GA come down and after that a nice DOG and an Ubberkush. 

Talk to ya mang, need to go wake the girls up : !)


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 2, 2012)

I can't believe I missed your thread HC! Going to read from the beginning as soon as I finish this post


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 2, 2012)

Haha good luck it might take a while . Lot more pics in the first half and a bit of drama about 3/4 of the way through.

Talk to ya, glad you stopped by my Lady ; !)


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 2, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> A couple of shots of the finished product...this is my Blueberry taken at 8 weeks


I think we have the same exact pheno of BB if it's from the same breeder...mine has the claw -type leaves as well. Is this Dutch Passion's? Do you remember how well she smokes?


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 2, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha yeah I remember you telling that story right after it happened. Still funny!
> 
> Trimming up a Bubbamaster this morning and a C4. Tomorrow the GA come down and after that a nice DOG and an Ubberkush.
> 
> Talk to ya mang, need to go wake the girls up : !)


lol.. i rememebr tellin every1 that story... ughhh man... sucked sooooooo bad. hahahaha. i was trying to plate the cookies out on the table for the kids... adn tehres about 50-60 kids.. ranging from 13-15 waiting adn staring at me while i plate the cookies... hahaha. no pressure... no pressure.. lol.

pretty sure i have a few GA's kickin around. may start sum. i wanna take advantage of vegging outside... i wanna start a decent amount of seeds.... and pick out 1 keeper from each strain.. and keep a mother.. and wen its time to move them inside.. just keep the moms vegging and flower clones. sounds llike u got ur work cut out for urself mangg. Nice variety as well.. all i gots is a Blue Dream flowering at the moment. shes very lonely... but i dont think she minds. lol shes soaking up all the light. hahahaha

2/3 of the CCM's have purple tips coming out of the seed shell. lol. kinda funny looking. like a hot pink/purple color.. weird. take it easyyy mannn


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 2, 2012)

LOL nevermind...I just needed to read a bit further to find potency . Guess I just want to know the breeder then...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 2, 2012)

Oh shit chris I just laughed so hard after reading your first paragraph. I can just imagine ahaha

Lady J it took a while to figure out who the breeder of the bb was, I thought it was one breeder and then figured out it's Dutch Passions. Smells strong just like bazooka joe bubble gum, has a great taste and the high is just like the breeders description!

I have come close to losing her a few times but she is still around : !)


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 2, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Oh shit chris I just laughed so hard after reading your first paragraph. I can just imagine ahaha
> 
> Lady J it took a while to figure out who the breeder of the bb was, I thought it was one breeder and then figured out it's Dutch Passions. Smells strong just like bazooka joe bubble gum, has a great taste and the high is just like the breeders description!
> 
> I have come close to losing her a few times but she is still around : !)


I knew it had to be by DP...I'd recognize that slight claw look anywhere lol. I'm so glad I ran across that pic, give me very high hopes for my BB lady. Now you have me very excited to try her. I have only got part way through your thread because I can't help but keep checking updates on subbed threads lol...but I have a few beers and nothing but time so I'll work through it eventually by tonight


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 4, 2012)

woot woot...woot


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 4, 2012)

He lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 5, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> woot woot...woot


wassup aev??


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 7, 2012)

aev! whatsup man?!


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 7, 2012)

alright lads n ladies , just thought id let you know whats going on with me as not been about much recently , little lad was born early yesterday after a long long labour but had trouble breathing , he has a infection in his lungs and is on the neonatal ward at minute , he's covered in wires n tubes , there helping him breath at minute but they need to clear his infection before they can see if he is ok to breath on his own , , hes going to be hooked up to a drip @ 7pm tonight that feeds him antibiotics , but he's deffo going to be in there for a while ... best case scenario is he will be home by weekend but they said he could be there 10+ days or longer ... just depends ... 

im abit all over the place at minute but just thinking positive .. all i can do ! 

sorry for this random post but felt i just needed to talk about it and you lot are my fellow bros ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 7, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> alright lads n ladies , just thought id let you know whats going on with me as not been about much recently , little lad was born early yesterday after a long long labour but had trouble breathing , he has a infection in his lungs and is on the neonatal ward at minute , he's covered in wires n tubes , there helping him breath at minute but they need to clear his infection before they can see if he is ok to breath on his own , , hes going to be hooked up to a drip @ 7pm tonight that feeds him antibiotics , but he's deffo going to be in there for a while ... best case scenario is he will be home by weekend but they said he could be there 10+ days or longer ... just depends ...
> 
> im abit all over the place at minute but just thinking positive .. all i can do !
> 
> sorry for this random post but felt i just needed to talk about it and you lot are my fellow bros ...


hope everthing comes out ok for you robbie.


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 7, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> alright lads n ladies , just thought id let you know whats going on with me as not been about much recently , little lad was born early yesterday after a long long labour but had trouble breathing , he has a infection in his lungs and is on the neonatal ward at minute , he's covered in wires n tubes , there helping him breath at minute but they need to clear his infection before they can see if he is ok to breath on his own , , hes going to be hooked up to a drip @ 7pm tonight that feeds him antibiotics , but he's deffo going to be in there for a while ... best case scenario is he will be home by weekend but they said he could be there 10+ days or longer ... just depends ...
> 
> im abit all over the place at minute but just thinking positive .. all i can do !
> 
> sorry for this random post but felt i just needed to talk about it and you lot are my fellow bros ...


Oh man . That's one of the hardest things...to see your baby hooked up to all that stuff. I know you can't wait to take him home... wish the best for you and your new baby boy!


----------



## Theowl (Aug 7, 2012)

Robbie, just keep breathing man.. I know where you're at in your head man, my daughter was born early with pneumonia and her mom's appendix had exploded and no one knew. So they were both in icu. 

Just stay calm for the momma. That helps more than can be expressed. Keep your head up and we'll be pushing good intentions your way.. Breathe, it's gonna get better.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 7, 2012)

thank you all for the kind words n positive vibes , i know i gotta keep my head on , just got to think positive n hope for the best , cant wait for him to get better so i can bring him home!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that, must be a helpless feeling for mom and dad. He'll be home before you know it and there will be another little robbie running around. Hope it goes by quick for you


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats are still in order for you Robbie, hang in there bud! You and yours are in my prayers man!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 8, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> alright lads n ladies , just thought id let you know whats going on with me as not been about much recently , little lad was born early yesterday after a long long labour but had trouble breathing , he has a infection in his lungs and is on the neonatal ward at minute , he's covered in wires n tubes , there helping him breath at minute but they need to clear his infection before they can see if he is ok to breath on his own , , hes going to be hooked up to a drip @ 7pm tonight that feeds him antibiotics , but he's deffo going to be in there for a while ... best case scenario is he will be home by weekend but they said he could be there 10+ days or longer ... just depends ...
> 
> im abit all over the place at minute but just thinking positive .. all i can do !
> 
> sorry for this random post but felt i just needed to talk about it and you lot are my fellow bros ...


Nobody wants to be here. A rough spot, fella. That said, babies are about the most resilient little things out there. They beat the odds on a daily, and that's when they're against them. I bet yours has all odds in his favor, and I know all the good juju up in the Cave here is flowing over in his direction... so I reckon he'll come out swingin'.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 8, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> alright lads n ladies , just thought id let you know whats going on with me as not been about much recently , little lad was born early yesterday after a long long labour but had trouble breathing , he has a infection in his lungs and is on the neonatal ward at minute , he's covered in wires n tubes , there helping him breath at minute but they need to clear his infection before they can see if he is ok to breath on his own , , hes going to be hooked up to a drip @ 7pm tonight that feeds him antibiotics , but he's deffo going to be in there for a while ... best case scenario is he will be home by weekend but they said he could be there 10+ days or longer ... just depends ...
> 
> im abit all over the place at minute but just thinking positive .. all i can do !
> 
> sorry for this random post but felt i just needed to talk about it and you lot are my fellow bros ...


Hey Robbie, sorry to hear about your situation! I just know everything is gonna work out. I have 2 kids and they have both had serious illnesses and know what you are going through. We are all pulling for ya bro!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 9, 2012)

Little update from the cave. Haven't been around much, been a few runs come and gone in the last few weeks. The pipeline stopped flowing for a while this summer and things kind of backed up lol. I tell ya hc had to scrounge around for nickels and dimes more than once lately haha, untill there were no more nickels and dimes left to scrounge for. Things are back to normal now, what the fuk is normal right lol everything is relative. Even swallowed my pride and applied for assistance thru the state. Food card and fuel assistance. 

Anywaysssss what the hell was I going to say? Update time right lol....Got some nice strains curing. The refridgerator seems to work great when it's so humid like it's been, keeping the jars in there. Grape Apollo, C4, BC Lush, C99, Ubberkush x Chemberry and DOG. A lot of my favorite strains! And it's all headstash hehe 

Got a cindy to chop tomorrow and then the next run to come out in a couple of weeks is made up of all Cinderella 99s and AK47 x C99 (BBYYs cross) five and seven respectively in that batch. In the Anne Frank closet are some Whiteberry, Grape Apollo gg dom, DOG and C4, eight in all.

Well I been growing a lot of other peeps strains for the past year and a half and am very appreciative to everyone. I'm going to take a break from that for a while and also cull a few strains which trust me is no easy task. The commercial aspect of the op is going to be primarily the Grape Apollo and BC Lush. The GA might be my favorite strain, very flavorful and very very potent! If anyone picks that strain up look for the resin dripper pheno. I'll keep all my headstash strains but it's time to tighten things up in the grow room and those 2 strains are going to do it : !)

I will also start work back up on my own crosses and make some f2s and f3s. Currently there is a project underway of mine and dizzles that I think is going to be bomb and it's the P10 x GA. Double dose of grape apollo lol. I have 12 that are starting to show sex and the girls are getting potted up. This is a strain that won't be going retail by dizz or anybody and will be kept in a tight circle

Three cups of coffee and three bong rips of C4 lol, nice way to start the day. Puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ghb (Aug 9, 2012)

nice post, i thought it was a bit quiet in here lately, i normally just drop by and lurk but thought i would post for a change.

hope you are doing ok, glad to hear you are back on your feet atleast.

so the bc/lush is a winner then? thats what the masses wil be smoking from now on then eh? i forgot the breeder, he is/was a club 600 member if i'm not mistaken, i'm just a bit sketchy with names


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 9, 2012)

Glad Bc x Lush is to your liking! And aye ain't nothing wrong wit' foodstamps lol. I don't get em but i buy em whenever they are available. hell, if you can get em, get em. most of the time its not enough to be become dependent on and its the least they can do for the outrageous taxes they take.


----------



## ghb (Aug 9, 2012)

speak of the devil and he shall appear lol.

lush looks amazing man good job TGSS


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 9, 2012)

Ghb whats happenin!

The BC Lush is quite good man,,,,I have a couple of dif phenos but the underlying taste of them is all kush. Or Chemdawg haha not my area of expertise really, it's not unlike the DOG too taste-wise. I have 6 that are getting flipped next week, I'm sure I'll throw a pic or two up throughout their grow : !) Suprisingly good yeilds considering the quality of the pot is so good with too.

Thanks T. Hoping things start to turn around, down to 2 more child support payments yah lol, in the process of consolidating all my debt through a debt settlement program and also my mover is moving on so I'll be dealing directly with her person which is fine with me cause it means and extra two and a half bills a qtr for me. Maybe I'll have some spending money for a change haha.

Grape Apollo puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Theowl (Aug 9, 2012)

Well then, guess I'll have to change my thinking on some of these beans and be more selective and patient. 

Surprise BMF trim hash puff puff pass !


----------



## ghb (Aug 10, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ghb whats happenin!
> 
> The BC Lush is quite good man,,,,I have a couple of dif phenos but the underlying taste of them is all kush. Or Chemdawg haha not my area of expertise really, it's not unlike the DOG too taste-wise. I have 6 that are getting flipped next week, I'm sure I'll throw a pic or two up throughout their grow : !) Suprisingly good yeilds considering the quality of the pot is so good with too.
> 
> ...



i saw a few pics of the lushxbc i know what you mean about the yield, you don't normally see big long colas like that on kush strains. the only kush strains i have smoked are the dog and og18 from dna, they both have similar parents and the taste is quite similar too, i'm assuming most kushes will have that similar flavour because it is just so distinctive, shit sounds dank


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 10, 2012)

Hey hey what do ya say. Heading out to go bass fishing with my daughter. Her and her boy friend have been slaying them all summer, it's pretty good fishing around here....tons of small lakes, rivers and streams. Going out on her canoe to one of her favorite spots : !) Pretty big thunderstorm moved through last night and more forcast for this afternoon so I'm thinking the bass will be turned on inbetween storms. Either that or shut right down, damn east wind lol.

Laters


----------



## Theowl (Aug 10, 2012)

I have only completed one BC x Lush, but it *was* the fuckin bomb. 
Just started six more myself. Look out bubble cloner, this next few months is gonna show your mettle!


----------



## ghb (Aug 10, 2012)

have a nice time slappin da bass mon.

hope you catch a fatty that makes a nice supper.


----------



## BBYY (Aug 10, 2012)

hey caveman, you should take a trip to the great lakes one summer and if you do, contact me and we will slay some mean mother fuckers!! 
Enjoy , bass fishing is real chill and I always end up getting way too stoned and drunk.. we usually use rubber lizzards and frogs and skim the top of the water with the lure, You'll get them jumping straight up outta the water. Troll the center and cast off to the bank and reel it in steady...hmm awesome times! Cant wait to get back east. I never got out to do the salt water fishing though here and Im kinda disappointed to not do it.

Looking to chat with you one day on the basket case, or if you can email me your thoughts on the grow and smoke and any info on phenos thx bud


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 11, 2012)

ghb said:


> have a nice time slappin da bass mon.
> 
> hope you catch a fatty that makes a nice supper.


Hey ghb thanks! It was a lot of fun, very much quality time. She goes back to school in a couple of weeks so it was nice to do something before she does. We don't usually keep any of the fish we catch, pretty much all catch n release. Felt good to be back on the water though,,,,,I have a real nice boat but I scorched the motor a couple of years ago. I used to fish all the time, the B.A.S.S. pros love the main lake they say it's their favorite. Biggest fresh water fishing derby in the country happens the week before the pros have their tourney here, I placed pretty high in it one year : !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 11, 2012)

i applied n registered for school. should be soon when i start. don'y know how bad i wanna go, im smart enough, just hate schooling. And i suck at math.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i applied n registered for school. should be soon when i start. don'y know how bad i wanna go, im smart enough, just hate schooling. And i suck at math.


Oh man good luck. Sounds like a bad dream to me lol, I tell ya there are a lot of things behind me that I don't miss and that was one of them.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 11, 2012)

*

Morning all , little lad is on the mend , he's out intensive care now and up on the ward so hopefully be home in a few days , he is breathing on his own now and keeping his own temperature so it seems to be looking up ! Been a loooong n stressfull week , thanks to you all for your support n love ! may good karma be handed to you all​




*


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 11, 2012)

So now i will congratulate you! Soon he will be home and you will become his slave, and you lady's.


----------



## Theowl (Aug 11, 2012)

That's really good to hear Robbie!! 

Big stress relief there, eh?! Just keep your head up and before you know it you'll be bouncing that baby boy on your knee..


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 11, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> aev! whatsup man?!





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> wassup aev??





Bobotrank said:


> He lives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Whattup everybody...? I took a break for a while from smoking...Went a few months without. Im back at it taking a few puffs here and there. Its good to take a break and get your moneys worth once in a while! Thought Id let everyone know I just popped a ton of seeds in the back yard. I know the season is about over but im planning on getting a sea of green out there, just enough time left to get through flower and a bit of veg. Just found a bunch of old pots with soil still in them...grabbed a few handfuls from the compost pile to top em off. Stuck a few seeds in some planters that already have plants in them...I pretty much went crazy. I even through a few in the topsy turvy (which has peppers growing in it). We will see what happens....nothing professional no new soil...no germination. Good ol outdoor growing. Got a few of HC strains. Ill keep you guys updated in my thread. Take care!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 11, 2012)

Hell yeah, Aev, it's good to take a break. Welcome back, bud.


----------



## Theowl (Aug 11, 2012)

Always love to hear of folks throwing them out late! My first posts on here were about starting seedlings in August. Didn't get a good response from people, but I got a good harvest IMO.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 11, 2012)

Good to hear from aev, long time man!

In a nutshell lol,,,,the BB beans and that you sent and certain cuts of it are being grown out by the texas crew, T and a few other folks that hang out here have your BK x MK growing. I had two males and two females of the bubbamaster on the original seed run so I let both of the males have there way with the girls lol. There is at least one very dank pheno in the group, I think T ended up with that pheno too. 

I'm taking a hiatus until next year from growing other peeps strains but there are still a couple of yours that are high on the list ; !)

Talk to ya later, glad you swung by  Grape Apollo puff puff pass >>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 11, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Always love to hear of folks throwing them out late! My first posts on here were about starting seedlings in August. Didn't get a good response from people, but I got a good harvest IMO.


Yep i figured Id get something out of it. I got everything for a hydro indoor grow. 1000 watt setup but its all in the shed not being used. Nice to meet ya!


Highlanders cave said:


> Good to hear from aev, long time man!
> 
> In a nutshell lol,,,,the BB beans and that you sent and certain cuts of it are being grown out by the texas crew, T and a few other folks that hang out here have your BK x MK growing. I had two males and two females of the bubbamaster on the original seed run so I let both of the males have there way with the girls lol. There is at least one very dank pheno in the group, I think T ended up with that pheno too.
> 
> ...


Right on good to hear my stuff is still being passed around. Id love to see some pictures of the final product of that bk x mk and bb. I saw a picture a few pages back you mentioned it was BB. was that blueberry or bastard bubba?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 11, 2012)

Woof! It's evening now so I can smoke the DOG. Can't smoke that stuff during the day unless I want to shuffle around like ozzie osbourne all day lol.

@ BBYY hey man what's up. Puttering with some plants and rocking to G n R over here. Hey were you going to go retail with the Basket Case (AK47 x C99) strain? I can document the rest of the grow for you if you would like. Your welcome to help yourself to any pics man and if you want I can give it a shout out over at the zon. There are about 2.5 wks left on them, I'll start taking pics tomorrow.

@ aev that might have been Voidlings BB that you saw, he is the one that got the seeds from me I haven't grown out the bastard bubba yet. Is that the one chris said he couldn't smoke it at work because it was to strong haha ; ?)

.....hey I also still have the whiteberry running there are 3 that are a few weeks into flower now


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 11, 2012)

I need to see some pictures...I still am unsure if BB = blueberry or bastard bubba!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 11, 2012)

Bastard Bubba, I reckon Aev. HC's got his own Blueberry cut I do believe. . . 

What's up caveman!  Good to see you poking your head up as well. I'm excited you are going to start in on your own strains again... I lost my BMF cut, but I have plenty of beans. If you're churning out more of that fuel, I'm in  Hell, I've still got a ton of beans from you to crack... In Dec I'll be diving into those.   Cannot wait.

Here's a Sour Flower I just transplanted in my greenhouse... I'm hoping she's flipping over right now, otherwise I'm screwed, lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 12, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 2174746View attachment 2174745View attachment 2174744
> 
> 
> Bubba Kush x Master Kush #1 from Aev @ just over 9 wks...
> ...


...............


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 12, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 2178093View attachment 2178092View attachment 2178090View attachment 2178089View attachment 2178091View attachment 2178088
> 
> Bubba Kush x Master Kush pheno 1 on the left pheno 2 on the right...
> 
> ...


............


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 12, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> ............


It makes me happy to see those pictures....Good job bro. It be nice to get a few of those beans. Pheno one is definitely more on the bubba side as far as looks are concerned. Pheno two looks like a good 50/50 cross of bubba and master. I bet pheno 1 is more of a couch lock?


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 12, 2012)

Sorry HC...I liked this earlier but felt extraordinarily lazy so chose to click 'like' instead of expressing how truly beautiful those plants are! They look absolutely delicious


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 12, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> It makes me happy to see those pictures....Good job bro. It be nice to get a few of those beans. Pheno one is definitely more on the bubba side as far as looks are concerned. Pheno two looks like a good 50/50 cross of bubba and master. I bet pheno 1 is more of a couch lock?


There are a few pics of the BK x MK in my journal, feel free to drop by if you want.


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 12, 2012)

Just stoppn by to show some love HC. hope all is going very well for ya in the cave. Stay up my friend..
cheers~reggae


----------



## ghb (Aug 13, 2012)

lol i thought you might have gone hydro on us for a second when i saw the two plants in the sink (thought it was homemade dwc)

shit looks like it was grown in hydro anyway, looks real dank.

remember when i said you were cheating in that club 600 contest because it looks like your buds are grown under 1k bulbs.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 13, 2012)

Well isn't that a bunch of shit, I just replied to everyone and hit the post reply button and said I didn't have permission to perform this action. 

There's an hour lost. Not enough of them in the day as it is.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 13, 2012)

RIU is still obviously in the shitta. 

Hope you're day is going well, brosef.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 13, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> RIU is still obviously in the shitta.
> 
> Hope you're day is going well, brosef.


 Mine as well.ade any edibles lately?



Highlanders cave said:


> Well isn't that a bunch of shit, I just replied to everyone and hit the post reply button and said I didn't have permission to perform this action.
> 
> There's an hour lost. Not enough of them in the day as it is.


that sucks, i been there before. did it autosave?


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 13, 2012)

hey guys!!!!! long time no see!!!!!!! 

been chillin and grillin!!! hahaha

how ya have been HC?


----------



## Theowl (Aug 13, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well isn't that a bunch of shit, I just replied to everyone and hit the post reply button and said I didn't have permission to perform this action.
> 
> There's an hour lost. Not enough of them in the day as it is.


Dude that shit has almost made me lose it a few times.. 

Once I found though, hitting the back button took me back to the post I wrote and then trying the post button again then worked... Idk if itll help now, but maybe try in the future?


----------



## Theowl (Aug 13, 2012)

Whoa, stoneyluv, peeps was asking' bout you a long while back..

Good to see you're around!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 13, 2012)

Stoney, my brother from another mother..... how the fuck are you mango!?!?!?!


----------



## BBYY (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey caveman - I wasnt looking to list the BasketCase up , Its a personal project of mine and I wanna keep it for my friends. I was mostly trying to gnabb info for the backcross I dont know which way I wanna take it, I think im missing alotta cindy in it and I might throw some more 99 in the mix  Was just looking for some grower to grower imput, I reran cuttings of the two that hermied on me last cycle and they are true females , I must had a issue when I put the pop up room , Since then I took that down and reconfigured and its all good now. So I am having some good things here, I see alot of AK in the grow. 
i gotta dig threw my c99 f3's for my bighead pheno, had a bit more support and I think would be the better cindy pheno for the ak.

Thanks kind sir for testing them for me,I know ive been away from RIU but I am grateful to get any imput.Take care buddy stay safe.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah no hermies with any of mine mango. I did 5 with only a couple of weeks veg,,,,,,I think only 1 of them were cindy dom and out of the 7 or 8 that I have at 6+ wks of flower now it looks like they may be all AK dom. Nothing wrong with that for me because they are running along side of a bunch of cindys lol, but I hear what you saying about there being a lot of AK in them. On mine there is not much down low and they are very leafy which was a pain for me because I have been fighting pm a little bit but getting way heavy up top, very frosty and smells real real dank!! They will be done in a couple of weeks and the buds are going to be big and hard, cindys will be done next week and the buds will be small and fluffy haha.


Stoney you asshole lol, how the hell are you ; ?) Smoking some of T's BC x Lush puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 14, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Bastard Bubba, I reckon Aev. HC's got his own Blueberry cut I do believe. . .
> 
> What's up caveman!  Good to see you poking your head up as well. I'm excited you are going to start in on your own strains again... I lost my BMF cut, but I have plenty of beans. If you're churning out more of that fuel, I'm in  Hell, I've still got a ton of beans from you to crack... In Dec I'll be diving into those.   Cannot wait.
> 
> Here's a Sour Flower I just transplanted in my greenhouse... I'm hoping she's flipping over right now, otherwise I'm screwed, lol.


How's it going pops. Must be getting real close, starting to feel real isn't it ; ?)

So what is Sour Flower? I think there are a few people growing that, T might be. Hope you get some smoke from her I'm sure you will. It's quite nice taking a break from dropping seeds and not being knee deep in strains and phenotypes. I have plenty of the BMF f1s so no problemo there and I'm going to continue the DBL GA (double grape apollo) P10 x GA,,,,,right now I have 3 males and 5 confirmed females and I expect the last four to be girls too. That's how much I like Dizz's grape apollo haha, thats stuff pushes all the right buttons for me.

Talk to ya man you have a great day too and thanks for the good vibes. 



Lady.J said:


> Sorry HC...I liked this earlier but felt extraordinarily lazy so chose to click 'like' instead of expressing how truly beautiful those plants are! They look absolutely delicious


Hey my Lady how are you this beautiful morning! Speaking of beautiful and delicious,,,,,very nice pic that you posted for your knight in shining armor. I'm thinking he could use some lovin, him and his old girlfriend had been going out for a long time. I've seen a pic of her too, also very beautiful. Do your thang baby 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> There are a few pics of the BK x MK in my journal, feel free to drop by if you want.


Did yours look more like one than the other of the two that I posted. I was thinking it looked more like my #2, how was the taste?



reggaerican said:


> Just stoppn by to show some love HC. hope all is going very well for ya in the cave. Stay up my friend..
> cheers~reggae


Hey thanks reg! I stopped by your garden mang you haven't lost your touch lol, everything looks real sweet in there. And your handywork sounds a little like mine 

Catch ya later buddy!



ghb said:


> lol i thought you might have gone hydro on us for a second when i saw the two plants in the sink (thought it was homemade dwc)
> 
> shit looks like it was grown in hydro anyway, looks real dank.
> 
> remember when i said you were cheating in that club 600 contest because it looks like your buds are grown under 1k bulbs.


What happenin ghb.

When I first started growing indoors 5 years ago I grew hydro but that didn't last very long,,,guess I'm a dirtbagger at heart lol. And yes I remember that contest you fuker jk haha!! I didn't even know you and I'm like hmm who's this guy anyways lol. That's ok....afterwards each one of the judges told me privately they were going to vote for me if I hadn't withdrawn. 

Hmmmm guess I still owe ya mwahahahaha


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 14, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Mine as well.ade any edibles lately?


What up, T?? I haven't baked in a little while, but I might to bust out a bag of trim I just remembered to do just that. I might be harassing you for your addy again here one of these days  



stoneyluv said:


> hey guys!!!!! long time no see!!!!!!!
> 
> been chillin and grillin!!! hahaha


Stoney!! He lives!!! Man, everyone is coming outta the woodwork these days... must be the final days of summer 



colocowboy said:


> Stoney, my brother from another mother..... how the fuck are you mango!?!?!?!


Like you. You're back. And we like that. Fuck yeah.



BBYY said:


> Hey caveman - I wasnt looking to list the BasketCase up , Its a personal project of mine and I wanna keep it for my friends. I was mostly trying to gnabb info for the backcross I dont know which way I wanna take it, I think im missing alotta cindy in it and I might throw some more 99 in the mix  Was just looking for some grower to grower imput, I reran cuttings of the two that hermied on me last cycle and they are true females , I must had a issue when I put the pop up room , Since then I took that down and reconfigured and its all good now. So I am having some good things here, I see alot of AK in the grow.
> i gotta dig threw my c99 f3's for my bighead pheno, had a bit more support and I think would be the better cindy pheno for the ak.
> 
> Thanks kind sir for testing them for me,I know ive been away from RIU but I am grateful to get any imput.Take care buddy stay safe.


BBYY, and you, too. How the hell are ya? Busy it sounds 



Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah no hermies with any of mine mango. I did 5 with only a couple of weeks veg,,,,,,I think only 1 of them were cindy dom and out of the 7 or 8 that I have at 6+ wks of flower now it looks like they may be all AK dom. Nothing wrong with that for me because they are running along side of a bunch of cindys lol, but I hear what you saying about there being a lot of AK in them. On mine there is not much down low and they are very leafy which was a pain for me because I have been fighting pm a little bit but getting way heavy up top, very frosty and smells real real dank!! They will be done in a couple of weeks and the buds are going to be big and hard, cindys will be done next week and the buds will be small and fluffy haha.
> 
> 
> Stoney you asshole lol, how the hell are you ; ?) Smoking some of T's BC x Lush puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>


Zing! Don't mind if I. . . puff puff... Do! So In December things are moving forward for me. It will have been a year without doing a full indoor grow, and I'm going to set my tent up. I can't afford to spend $250-300 on an oz when I can grow one for a fraction of the cost. It's killing me financially, and honestly, I think if a family member catches me doing it, I'll get a "Get outta jail free card" or at least I'm hoping, lmfao. First run I'll probably just run some of the genetics I've been vegging... still not sure what I'm going to run, exactly. Second run is going to be a bean run... you know what that means! Gonna have some HC growing in there, as well as one of T's strains... I've been eyeball fucking those beans of his, too. 

Argh, off to another busy day. I can't complain, though. We need the extra scratch right now... more than ever, lol. Hope you're having a good one caveman. Sounds like things are a little better over there, no? Hope you're well. 

edit: aaa HA! We musta both been sipping on that coffee, typing out a whole bunch, lol. Yes, we are getting closer around these parts. Less than 2 months to go... I have a crib in my house now... and it's SO weird!  But I'm getting psyched.

Sour Flower is a Silver Haze bx by Joe Clone or something like that. It's supposed to finish in 7-8 weeks, with a sorta meh yield from what I can gather. Supposed to be a great smelling lemony sorta strain though, with nice uplifting Sativa qualities. . . just as long as I get an oz, I'll be psyched.

Man, those beans of Diz's sounds insane! Can't wait to see whatcha do with em


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 14, 2012)

HC, My BK x MK smelled like coffee after cure, and both of them were rock hard. One more than the other, I have to grow em again with some veg time to really see characteristics. 
and bobo, it no rush. Just don't wanna be forgotten.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 14, 2012)

T, I swore I sent you some cookies, man! Almost downright positive actually. Did you never get them??????

edit: Fuck, that really bums me out if they didn't make it. I remember actually making that batch because I had to send you some, too.


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 14, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Whoa, stoneyluv, peeps was asking' bout you a long while back..
> 
> Good to see you're around!


Thank man!! it's been all good..... still growin, still smokin!!!



colocowboy said:


> Stoney, my brother from another mother..... how the fuck are you mango!?!?!?!


COWBOY!!!!!!!!!!! muthafucka i thought you disappeared forever!!! (you probably thought the same thing about me... hahaha) i missed ya bro!!!



Bobotrank said:


> Stoney!! He lives!!! Man, everyone is coming outta the woodwork these days... must be the final days of summer


hey bobo!!!!!!!! sounds like you were taking a break to...... and yea man, summer is winding down, not much left and soon outdoor harvest time!!!


HC... things are going great man. I semi retired now so i have much more free time on my hands. living the dream suits me just fine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i'm still growing in my 4x4..... i also have a 4x8 space that i am testing some leds in. i'm still growing the BMF!!! just had a harvest of her a couple weeks ago!!! 







here is the last BMF cola.....


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 14, 2012)

Stoney....those look bad ass! Are you flowering under MH? Just curious because the light looks blue spectrum.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 14, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> HC, My BK x MK smelled like coffee after cure, and both of them were rock hard. One more than the other, I have to grow em again with some veg time to really see characteristics.
> and bobo, it no rush. Just don't wanna be forgotten.


Hey T what up man. Where you looking for your Lush f4s recently? I was just going through my seed collection and found some so they are yours if you want them. 

I have a Bubbamaster #1 that's getting flipped later this week with a run of real nice BC Lush, very hard buds super bag appeal but I liked #2 better. Never ended up with a cutting of it though and my reveg didn't take.



Bobotrank said:


> T, I swore I sent you some cookies, man! Almost downright positive actually. Did you never get them??????
> 
> edit: Fuck, that really bums me out if they didn't make it. I remember actually making that batch because I had to send you some, too.


I've had some of Brobos cookies man, they were outa sight. I figured his little honey must have made them they were so good but I was wrong lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 14, 2012)

Garden looks great Stoney Green Thumb! And I hear ya about being semi retired,,,,damn nice isn't it. Lately I have been more retired than semi haha 

Sweetness!


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 14, 2012)

Stoney mother fuckin love. How the hell are ya!!?? Funny I was asking about u last week!! I was talkin about crosses I made and sayin how u were the only one to.actually givem a try. Lol. Good to see ur still.alive man. Uneasy worried. Hahaha. Wat strains u got goin on now?? 

Good to see aev back as well. It's a fuckin stoner reunion. Lol. 

I've got alotta catching up to do. My laptop shit the bed. Soo now I'm laptopless. Lol. Think I may get a tower and hook it up fo my tv. Either that or pay for a plane ticket for my Lady J to come down and fix the computer for me.  might keep her too. She sounds and looks like a keeper. Beautiful. Smart. Amazing body. Smokes AND grows weed. And is good with computers/technology. And drinks beer. Can't get any better. Can u imagine me and her growing weed together. Whoooo. That'd be a badass garden.


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 14, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> Stoney mother fuckin love. How the hell are ya!!?? Funny I was asking about u last week!! I was talkin about crosses I made and sayin how u were the only one to.actually givem a try. Lol. Good to see ur still.alive man. Uneasy worried. Hahaha. Wat strains u got goin on now??
> 
> Good to see aev back as well. It's a fuckin stoner reunion. Lol.
> 
> I've got alotta catching up to do. My laptop shit the bed. Soo now I'm laptopless. Lol. Think I may get a tower and hook it up fo my tv. Either that or pay for a plane ticket for my Lady J to come down and fix the computer for me.  might keep her too. She sounds and looks like a keeper. Beautiful. Smart. Amazing body. Smokes AND grows weed. And is good with computers/technology. And drinks beer. Can't get any better. Can u imagine me and her growing weed together. Whoooo. That'd be a badass garden.


Laptopless! hehe!

Awwww, Chris you're such a sweety 

Your and HC's thread always leave me with smiles and a huge self esteem boost 

I'm a sucker for gentlemen who grow the ganja!


----------



## BBYY (Aug 14, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah no hermies with any of mine mango. I did 5 with only a couple of weeks veg,,,,,,I think only 1 of them were cindy dom and out of the 7 or 8 that I have at 6+ wks of flower now it looks like they may be all AK dom. Nothing wrong with that for me because they are running along side of a bunch of cindys lol, but I hear what you saying about there being a lot of AK in them. On mine there is not much down low and they are very leafy which was a pain for me because I have been fighting pm a little bit but getting way heavy up top, very frosty and smells real real dank!! They will be done in a couple of weeks and the buds are going to be big and hard, cindys will be done next week and the buds will be small and fluffy haha.
> 
> 
> Stoney you asshole lol, how the hell are you ; ?) Smoking some of T's BC x Lush puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>


Hey I just have a quick minute to acknowledge the post but hope to find time to reply to it tonight, Take care man


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 14, 2012)

BBYY said:


> Hey I just have a quick minute to acknowledge the post but hope to find time to reply to it tonight, Take care man


Thanks man just chillin right now out on the porch with a cup of coffee and a bongo of Grape Apollo and cooking up some shepherds pie on the stove. I started recieving food stamps today, just in time winter is not too far around the corner and I need to fatten up a little lol. I'm kinda like a bear cept I hibernate in the summer and come back alive in autum


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 14, 2012)

Shepherd's pie sounds yum . Is it cooling down up there yet?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey Lady J! 

Not in my kitchen right now with the oven and the dryer both going lol, but yes it is : !) 50s at night and 70s during the day. Gotta run my other half just pulled up. You notice I didn't say better half huh haha. 

See ya honey


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm making a CaliBand F2 right now,
and may I mention thanks for the California-Orange genes!
(et al)
Pollen should hit them in about three or four weeks.

And a round of CaseyBand's children goin' sensimilla!

Thanks once more HC!


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 15, 2012)

He's home  

View attachment 2295634


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 15, 2012)

Handsome and riding luxury, congrats rob!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 15, 2012)

Congradulations robbie he's a handsome little boy. Must take after his mom huh ; ?)


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 15, 2012)

Woot, good to see the little fella going home!
Congrats mango!


----------



## Lady.J (Aug 15, 2012)

He's beautiful....perfect looking baby! Very happy for you, know you are loving every bit of it up


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks EVERYONE ! 

Deffo must take after his mom HC , another trait he got from her is he when he moans .. he moans !! lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 15, 2012)

I dont think ive let you lot know about my up comming plans .. once all the family visits are out the way ill be starting back up again and im planning on a perpetual grow mainly using seeds but ill also be cloning each strain i grow out just incase theres a keeper 

My plan is 2 constantly have 4 plants in my flower tent on a monthly rotation , so 2 in 2 out every 4-5 weeks , in my veg cab im gonna keep cuts of the seed strains and also pop 2 new seed strains every 4 - 5 weeks also.

This way im hoping to work my way through alot of my seeds and grow out some more of HC's killer strains ... 

1st seeds to go in the water are Vanilla Kush and Firestarter , then im thinking BMF and double sour kush followed by Generic weed and Caliband ... and so forth and so forth ... i dont know if im gonna do a journal or not though at the minute ... i just dont know how much i trust RIU anymore .....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 15, 2012)

Kool beans on your start up sounds like a plan man! If you don't start a journal feel free to post pics here


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 15, 2012)

Whittling down the strains in the cave. I'll start filling up the big budroom with these........ BC Lush, Grape Apollo and DBL GA. The second two are 7-7.5 weekers with nice yeilds of potent grapey gooeyness. The #4 Stinker pheno of the BC Lush is outa sight and in my opinion rivals the DOG in it's smell and taste and has a better yeild, this baby is an 8.5 weeker so the three strains should compliment each other nicely especially since they all grow the same...straight up with strong stalks and buds that stay tight to the stalk.

Still about a dozen different strains kicking around that I'll maybe cull one or two more and use the closet to grow the headstash plants in.


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 15, 2012)

looking great mango ..... whats the make up of the BC lush ? 

also if i get a male out of any of your gear do you mind if i use the pollen to make some of my own crosses ? not selling them obviously just for myself and you lot if you want some , just dont like to see things go to waste and it will also give me a wider variety of future seeds to grow out .... if you say no then thats cool ... the BMF x generic weed would be great though imo but there all dreams for now anyway ... just nice to ask 1st


----------



## stoneyluv (Aug 15, 2012)

Lady.J said:


> Stoney....those look bad ass! Are you flowering under MH? Just curious because the light looks blue spectrum.


nice to meet you lady J!! i grow under a standard HPS bulb..... 600W. i use a setting on my camera for a manual white balance and it takes all the orange glow from the bulb. thanks for the kind words!!!



Highlanders cave said:


> Garden looks great Stoney Green Thumb! And I hear ya about being semi retired,,,,damn nice isn't it. Lately I have been more retired than semi haha
> 
> Sweetness!


good stuff HC, glad to hear things are going well for ya!!!!!!!! feel free to send some of that cool air down this way!!!!! so are ya still rollin the same way? big hidden room and the ann frank closet, same nutes and all that?



chb444220 said:


> Stoney mother fuckin love. How the hell are ya!!?? Funny I was asking about u last week!! I was talkin about crosses I made and sayin how u were the only one to.actually givem a try. Lol. Good to see ur still.alive man. Uneasy worried. Hahaha. Wat strains u got goin on now??
> 
> Good to see aev back as well. It's a fuckin stoner reunion. Lol.
> 
> I've got alotta catching up to do. My laptop shit the bed. Soo now I'm laptopless. Lol. Think I may get a tower and hook it up fo my tv. Either that or pay for a plane ticket for my Lady J to come down and fix the computer for me.  might keep her too. She sounds and looks like a keeper. Beautiful. Smart. Amazing body. Smokes AND grows weed. And is good with computers/technology. And drinks beer. Can't get any better. Can u imagine me and her growing weed together. Whoooo. That'd be a badass garden.


hey chris!!!!!! i'm doing great man, how are you pimp????

i currently have hc's BMF, don's QQ, my cross of both of those(no name yet), NYPD (nirvana), wonder woman (also nirvana), AK47, redneck (ak48 x g13 skunk), and blueberry. I just stopped growing HC's caliband, and aves super silver haze x trainwreck x early skunk. 

i haven't really grown much else... i still have at least 10 or so new breeds to try yet from the huge bomb that you and HC hooked me up with!!!!!!!! looking at them made me think of you guys and caused me to post here!!!!



RobbieP said:


> He's home
> 
> View attachment 2295634


congrats Mr and Mrs P!!!!!!!!!!!

he's a cuttie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh yeah absolutely. I don't plan on selling my beans and I like seeing my genetics spread around. That's why peeps usually got so many beans in their pacs,,,,to trade or give away.

In my opinion the seed biz is a rat race with tons of competition and very little money to be made for the average new breeder on the scene. I been in the rat race for 35 yrs, I like kicking back and keeping the pipeline flowing. 

The BC Lush is T's creation....he created the Lush originally which is OG x (LLOG x Chemdawg) and then added the Blue Cheese to it which was a big improvement in taste and yeild. I'm stoked to have a Kush for a commercial strain hehe. Man I keep the bar high around here for the othere growers hehe ; !)

Puff puff pass Ubber Kush x Chemberry>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>minty goodness


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey stoney how's it going! 

Yup still rolling pretty much the same, same nutes and all except I'm cutting back on growing other peeps strains out till next spring. After a year and a half of that I ended up with some nice strains and I still have a bunch of awesome strains to go through. I'm sure by then I'll be wanting to jump back into them again but I need to focus on tightening things up. It's a lot of work and a lot of extra plants around when you have to work through phenotypes and not very efficient from a commercial aspect. I'm finding that I actually have spare time now, man is that nice. I only work half days in my garden but for a farmer a half day is 12 hrs long ; !)

I live in a neighborhood now mang!!! I haven't move but there are 7 new houses now on what used to be our field. A shitload of little rugrats too lol! Oiu vay


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 15, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Oh yeah absolutely. I don't plan on selling my beans and I like seeing my genetics spread around. That's why peeps usually got so many beans in their pacs,,,,to trade or give away.
> 
> In my opinion the seed biz is a rat race with tons of competition and very little money to be made for the average new breeder on the scene. I been in the rat race for 35 yrs, I like kicking back and keeping the pipeline flowing.
> 
> ...


The next batch of beans i make i'm just gonna send a few people a whole bunch, so they can get spread out, it'd be nice if more people were willing to just spread out some good shit.


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 15, 2012)

I could feel your pain HC it sure is alot of work being the care taker of everyones mommas. This is like my comeback grow after a long break, so the flower room alone is proving to be lots of work.. And then with the been popping, vegging, sexing crap man the momma room alone is almost like a full time job these days. Hopefully within the next 3 months I will be able to flower out and identify the best 4 and get back into gennetics where I belong... 
Your the man HC for holding it down as long as you have been I wish I never left bro I would have learned so much more from you by now..
Cheers~reggae


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 16, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> I could feel your pain HC it sure is alot of work being the care taker of everyones mommas. This is like my comeback grow after a long break, so the flower room alone is proving to be lots of work.. And then with the been popping, vegging, sexing crap man the momma room alone is almost like a full time job these days. Hopefully within the next 3 months I will be able to flower out and identify the best 4 and get back into gennetics where I belong...
> Your the man HC for holding it down as long as you have been I wish I never left bro I would have learned so much more from you by now..
> Cheers~reggae


But on the plus side, doing that gives one access to a lot of the best strains in the world : !) I must have grown out 40 strains and crosses in the last few years and still have at least that many to go lol. I even turned some down this week for the first time 

Hey last night I'm looking at the new batch that just went in (bc lush) and I'm thinking wow those look exactly like reggea's Chemdawg lol! I'll take a pic today and show you.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 16, 2012)

the Chem D that is in lush is an original Chemdawg D from elite genetics way bak before he got popped, it was official tissue. its the same D the cali guys are using now.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 16, 2012)

Good to know thanks.

I have tried a couple of times today to post pics, but riu won't let me. Seem to be triggering their security system lol. Well anyways they were of one of the Whiteberrys in flower and a macro of my last few Grape Apollo nugs.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 16, 2012)

..........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 16, 2012)

Dankness!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 16, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Dankness!!


Down to my last few nuggets of this. Gotta a momma though and a bunch of cuttings that are rooting fast. It's Dizzle's Grape Apollo and is available at Cannazon under Frost Bros. gear : !)


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 17, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Down to my last few nuggets of this. Gotta a momma though and a bunch of cuttings that are rooting fast. It's Dizzle's Grape Apollo and is available at Cannazon under Frost Bros. gear : !)


its not available yet mango .. they only have 3 strains up at the minute http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=59_95


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 17, 2012)

Lol, What is there is dank.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 17, 2012)

Gooood morning girls : !)

riu is really being a pain as far as trying to post pics,,,,sometimes they post sometimes I get sent to the security triggered capcha page. In the middle of the group are 5 C99 mommas with 4 slightly different phenos that start coming down on sunday. I only kept one cutting and it was the most stinky pineapple smelling : !) 

In the foreground are 7 Basket cases (AK47 x C99), I'll take some close ups in a week or two when they are almost done. Buds on this baby are going to be big and chunky and lots of frost. Can't nail down the smell yet but is strong and very dank smelling.

On the right are 6 BC Lush at 3 days in


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 17, 2012)

Blue Cheese x (OG x (LLOG x Chemdawg) aka BC Lush from the house of T...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 17, 2012)

C99 @ 7 weeks...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 17, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Blue Cheese x (OG x (LLOG x Chemdawg) aka BC Lush from the house of T...


 i see you have taken a liking to big girls. I forgot to mention i been calling the bc x lush, NeighborHood Kush or NHK


----------



## Theowl (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice! I was looking at all those chicas, and was like "trim trim trim, all night long, trim trim trim, while I sing this song..." 


Neighborhood kush, eh? I like it. 

So, quick question Tryna-- if I get males and females from them and let them mate up, where does that put them?
Like, if they are BC x Lush bx 1's and they seed up, where do they fall filially?


----------



## Theowl (Aug 17, 2012)

Noticed he's got your girls in larger pots too


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 17, 2012)

they will be bx1 f2's. i;m hoping to do a Female NHK bx X Male NHK f1, i don't know what that'll be.


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 17, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> But on the plus side, doing that gives one access to a lot of the best strains in the world : !) I must have grown out 40 strains and crosses in the last few years and still have at least that many to go lol. I even turned some down this week for the first time
> 
> Hey last night I'm looking at the new batch that just went in (bc lush) and I'm thinking wow those look exactly like reggea's Chemdawg lol! I'll take a pic today and show you.


You got a good point there HC. Because of all the work I put into these ladies I do always have access to all the best strains. And the good thing is it never costs nothing but a little time. With a little luck I just might have the flower room situated again then I will be able to put more time into all them mommas like they need. Im still a ways away from the perpetual, but this scrog is atleast getting me going in the right direction. Also the SOG should be up and running within a few days so that makes me a happy man.. What I really want to do is crack some of my trademark purple seeds (blueberry x with purple cotton) and start crossing it with some of these other fruity flavors.. Been a long time since that purple hit the streets.
And your right that BC does resemble the chemD I have. sexy nugs brotha.. stay up.
oh and yea I got hit with the RIU virus I guess cause I got that msg when I tried to post to you yesterday. Dammit you got the bug on your thread, just keep them out of the grow room.

Cheers~Reggae


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 17, 2012)

nice pics HC. =) finally postin sum pics over at my thread. usin my phone cam soo pics wont be great.. but better than nothin... i brought in the blueberry and tranplanted... partially. lol. ran out of soil about 3/4 way of fillin her up. hahaha. 

glad to see u bak around stoney. =) keep the dank comin mann

and Lady J. im a sucker for beautiful girls that are down to earth and havent fucked everybody i kno... and even more guys i dont kno. lol. sadly.. thats wats mostly around here. =/ sucks... im gonna post a few pics if u wanna see. check out my thread Baby.


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 17, 2012)

The baby looks just like you after a fat bong rip.
Congratulations, he looks... manly!


I sprouted 6 beans of your strains a few weeks ago HC,
the BMF is in the lead.
My White Russian does the same late trich's thing,
I wish my first BMF made it to finish,
it was just starting to pack on pink and cyan trichomes.
(When viewed under 6500k)


Yo man, you gonna let me send you some TrainWreck F2 when they're ready?
I should have 3 well pollinated 18" females.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey Indie what's happenin. What is your White Russian like as far as yeild and flower time and stuff. I know that it's a very potent indica and that's about all I know about it lol. I'll bet it's a stinker though ; !)

Yo chris I'll definitely make it over to your thread and check out your pics. Oh and congrats on your Blueberry being a girl! You must be going back to work full time soon. Haha and all of this lovey dovey talk too. You da man little brotha! We need a gal for hc over here 

Hey reggea how ya doing man! Must be your gal is cool about you growing. I'm glad for you dude, mine doesn't mind either in fact she wants me to get more lights lmao, I just wish we were more in tune with each other about everything else. Wish I had a soul mate. I wish I wish I wish lol where the hell is that genie when you need him hehe

Making lasagna tonight for us. I have cooked for myself all my life but never made lasagna, wish me luck!

Puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Grape Apollo


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 17, 2012)

any one remember this ... just got a OZ , not seen it since i was about 15 .... GOLD SEAL  

View attachment 2298538View attachment 2298540


----------



## reggaerican (Aug 17, 2012)

Yea shes totally cool about it. In fact I got her all set up at her place as well, it gives us something in common. Once again you are right tho, sometimes I feel thats all we have in common. Soul mate... what the fuck is that? Sounds like something you only read about, and untill i reach that chapter in my book the rest are just playmates.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 17, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Indie what's happenin. What is your White Russian like as far as yeild and flower time and stuff. I know that it's a very potent indica and that's about all I know about it lol. I'll bet it's a stinker though ; !)
> 
> Yo chris I'll definitely make it over to your thread and check out your pics. Oh and congrats on your Blueberry being a girl! You must be going back to work full time soon. Haha and all of this lovey dovey talk too. You da man little brotha! We need a gal for hc over here
> 
> ...


i made lasagna once, it was the first dinner i ever made for my lady.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 17, 2012)

Never shoulda let my girl know I can cook well......honestly the kids prefer my food lol. She is a great cook too, and I am a lazy ass!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 17, 2012)

My girl can't cook. At all. except spaghetti.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i made lasagna once, it was the first dinner i ever made for my lady.


Well it's half made,,,,nice sauce with ground beef and hot sausage, and then she came over and was a bitch and we got into a fight and I kicked her out fucking bullshit I won't put up with that. Maybe I'll make some kind of burrito out of it or something for tonight and watch the tube lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 17, 2012)

Lmfao, oh well. it'll be a hell of a burrito.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lmfao, oh well. it'll be a hell of a burrito.


Haha yup!!

This looks good enough to eat. Daaaaaaamn Robbie!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 17, 2012)

Reggeas Chemdawg...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 17, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> My girl can't cook. At all. except spaghetti.


That's the way my ex was lol

Neighborhood Kush aka NHK....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 17, 2012)

You're right they similar in structure and leaf shape.


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 18, 2012)

> Hey Indie what's happenin. What is your White Russian like as far as yeild and flower time and stuff. I know that it's a very potent indica and that's about all I know about it lol. I'll bet it's a stinker though ; !)


Ahh not much. Even up here in my safety bubble of the Northwest I've been battling to keep temps below 95...
Somehow theyre @ 83 now, which is a fucking miracle.

My WR is a clone I'm running for the first time.
I wish I knew more about it but the guy I got it from doesn't know how to finish plants like we do over here @ RIU.

I know it likes to grow in trees, and it makes for a killer, right between the eyes, vorpal high.
My pheno hardly stretched, less than double.

So far the crystal has been low, it's just been pounding foliage on.
I'm expecting it to be a leafy 10 weeker. We'll see.
Mine definately seems like it inherited the more Sativa aspects of White Widow and AK47.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 19, 2012)

Wow what a shitty day yesterday was. Our fight carried into the next day. Bigtime haha. Oh well we are cool now and things are back to normal. I hate wasting a day like that. 

Starting to trim the Cindys today there are 5 mommas. There were 6 in all but I put one in a couple of weeks before the rest. She was pheno Frosty and pretty damn potent. Sampling it now for the first time. Just a few bong rips and mango fucking tango lol! Only two of the mommas were a good solid pineapple pheno and I kept one clone from that plant and that's it. The other plants are all real nice in their own way but the pineapple pheno is the stinkiest so that's the one I kept : !)

Puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>C99 cough cough 8 !)


----------



## dababydroman (Aug 20, 2012)

yo highlander! check out my M1 X (c4 X caseyband)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 27, 2012)

life is a big cesspool of shit and then you die. fuck it all


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 27, 2012)

whoa bro, hope things are ok with ya caveman. let us know if there is anything any of us can do to help out. I know there prolly ain't much, but just in case...


----------



## Theowl (Aug 27, 2012)

What's up hc? 

Hope you are doin alright man...
aint been on much lately and wanted to drop in and say hey brotherman.


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 28, 2012)

Stay up HC.


----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 28, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> life is a big cesspool of shit and then you die. fuck it all


 is you OK?? 

Life is fucking hard sometimes, it's the way of the world. Somehow we have to pick ourselves back up and move forward or contently stay still. Hope ur OK....


----------



## RobbieP (Aug 28, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> life is a big cesspool of shit and then you die. fuck it all


sup caveman , hope all is well ....


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 28, 2012)

Chin up brother, wishin' you and yours my best!


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 28, 2012)

Keep breathing







(Collected some pollen for CaliBand F2, pollination next week.)


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 29, 2012)

Gooooooooossss Frabaaaaaaa....


----------



## chb444220 (Aug 29, 2012)

[video]http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US[/video]


----------



## C.Indica (Aug 31, 2012)

Threw 10 LowRyder#2 in water today.
Problably gonna go to paper towel right now.

And in dirt by saturday.

Hows the days been?


----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 31, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> Threw 10 LowRyder#2 in water today.
> Problably gonna go to paper towel right now.
> 
> And in dirt by saturday.
> ...


Days go by too fast  Oh how I miss the good old days of being bored and lonely....lol! Growing helps slow things down a bit though. 

Other than that I think we are all pretty much trying to hang in there and do the best we can with what we've got!

Plants make me HAPPY 

Good luck with your lowriders, such a cool plant.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 31, 2012)

HC, if you clear out your inbox I'll shoot you a pm right now fella. Hope you're well.


----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;xfq_A8nXMsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfq_A8nXMsQ[/video]




yeah....I tried to send you this but your box is full. It always cheers me up!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks to all for the positive vibes lately, they meant a lot. Back at ya all too : !)

Sitting on the porch watching my driveway get paved. One of the stipulations of the land being developed was that I get hooked up to the town sewer and the driveway gets paved. Oiu vey now I'm really part of the new neighborhood. Still have an acre of land,,,,might be a good idea to start thinking about some scent control

July 29th...






Couple of minutes ago lol....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok I promise the next pics will be of weed lol ; !)


----------



## mrpeoples (Aug 31, 2012)

Highlander ... I'm loving your stuff man... I'm a fan in the making +rep


Fly over to my grow journal if you get a minute and let me know what you think


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 31, 2012)

I'll check it out mrpeoples and welcome aboard!


As promised weed pics lol. This is BBYYs AK47 x C99 at just under 8 weeks. Four are done and the other three need another week. They smell potent as hell and are real chunkers.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 31, 2012)

pr0nage! whoot whoot!!


----------



## poplars (Aug 31, 2012)

looks yummy, whats iot smell like???


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 31, 2012)

Damn, those are chunky as shit!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 31, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> pr0nage! whoot whoot!!


I know about time right haha. The cave has been seriously lacking in bud pr0n for a while. The run in the anne frank closet is done too, they be coming down next week so more pr0n soon. Five Whiteberrys that are the frostiest things I have ever seen and a couple of gorilla grape dom Grape Apollos that are a close second. 



poplars said:


> looks yummy, whats iot smell like???


I wish I were better at nailing smells down pops. I just ran up and gave them a good scratch n sniff,,,they pretty damn pungent especially when rubbed. I can see my eyes watering when these come down. I would say they smell like rotten fruit maybe?



colocowboy said:


> Damn, those are chunky as shit!


Aren't they though lol. I grew some out with just a couple of weeks veg and they didna produce much at all so my expectations were not high. What a pleasant suprise lol. This was a test run for bbyy he should be stoked!


Well just had a couple of cups of coffee and a bongo of DOG and spent the last hour checking out mrpeoples Jack Herer grow. Going to be some major buddage in mrpeoples cave soon I'm thinking haha. Yall should check it out it's a real nice grow


----------



## poplars (Aug 31, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I wish I were better at nailing smells down pops. I just ran up and gave them a good scratch n sniff,,,they pretty damn pungent especially when rubbed. I can see my eyes watering when these come down. I would say they smell like rotten fruit maybe?


the smelling thing is usually an aquired skill over time. rotton fruit is definitely an indicator, there is tart, spicey, fruity, skunky gnarly, etc. I used to use the type of flavor charts for wine with weed.

http://www.greenhouseseeds.nl/shop/images/FLAV_map_watermarked.png


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 31, 2012)

My sense of smell is getting bad, prolly from smoking lol. There were a couple of shorter ones that were even stronger smelling...similiar but just a little skunky too.


----------



## calicatt79 (Aug 31, 2012)

poplars said:


> the smelling thing is usually an aquired skill over time. rotton fruit is definitely an indicator, there is tart, spicey, fruity, skunky gnarly, etc. I used to use the type of flavor charts for wine with weed.
> 
> http://www.greenhouseseeds.nl/shop/images/FLAV_map_watermarked.png


Oh COOL! This chart is going to help so, so much....I'm still kinda a rookie when it comes to explaining how my ladybud smells...lol. 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## poplars (Aug 31, 2012)

calicatt79 said:


> Oh COOL! This chart is going to help so, so much....I'm still kinda a rookie when it comes to explaining how my ladybud smells...lol.
> 
> Thanks for sharing



no prob man I'm happy to pass on good knowledge. and yeah highlander sometimes the nose just gets fucked up beyond repair haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 1, 2012)

Timberrrrrr : !)

And down they come lol


----------



## Theowl (Sep 1, 2012)

Sticky fingas!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 1, 2012)

Sticky fingas sticky scissars and crossed eyes lol : !)

I usually take a break after each plant is trimmed and water a couple girls. This is a shot of the Lemon Qleaner and the left and the other is my Ubber Kush x Chemberry. Both very tasty and very potent.....


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 1, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Sticky fingas sticky scissars and crossed eyes lol : !)
> 
> I usually take a break after each plant is trimmed and water a couple girls. This is a shot of the Lemon Qleaner and the left and the other is my Ubber Kush x Chemberry. Both very tasty and very potent.....
> 
> ...


That Qleaner looks awesome man ! I hate being dry while everyone is showing off there pron lmao !

Quick question if you dont mind me asking HC , are the bubba kush x Master Kush seeds a creation of yours or something you acquired ? Ive just thrown some in wet paper trying to hopefully find a good male to spread his man love all over the Exodus Cheese Clone ...
Do you know what male to female ratios have been on this strain and is there anything i should look out for to find a prize male ?? 
Are there many diff phenos and if so is there much difference in flowering times ?? 

Thanks alot for the info mango and hopefully you will be finished chopping before you know it and getting high on some scissor hash , think about my dry sorry ass while your high ... LMAO


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 1, 2012)

Good I'll see if I can throw up some real good pics tomorrow then hehe ; !) Ah thats a bummer man being dry and not high, hope you get some soon bro.

I guess the answer to your question is yes and yes. The beans came from aev a while back and were Bubba Kush x Master Kush. When I grew out those beans I ended up with 2 females and 2 males so I mixed the pollen of the two males and spluffed both girls hence the Bubbamaster beans. I have only been running clones since the original run and haven't cracked any of the bubbamaster. The two girls I had were different and both were solid 8.5 weekers. The one that is better is the one with more smell. The other one looks a little nicer while flowering and has crazy bag appeal with hard crystally nugs but lacks in smell. Potency between the two is a toss up.Not many peeps got that strain, I know T has grown his out and I think he ended up with two phenos similiar to what I had. 

I guess what I would be looking for in a male would be trics, good strong plant structure and one that has the most smell. How many beans did you crack Robbie?

Later my man hope that helped a little, keep us updated too


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 2, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Good I'll see if I can throw up some real good pics tomorrow then hehe ; !) Ah thats a bummer man being dry and not high, hope you get some soon bro.
> 
> I guess the answer to your question is yes and yes. The beans came from aev a while back and were Bubba Kush x Master Kush. When I grew out those beans I ended up with 2 females and 2 males so I mixed the pollen of the two males and spluffed both girls hence the Bubbamaster beans. I have only been running clones since the original run and haven't cracked any of the bubbamaster. The two girls I had were different and both were solid 8.5 weekers. The one that is better is the one with more smell. The other one looks a little nicer while flowering and has crazy bag appeal with hard crystally nugs but lacks in smell. Potency between the two is a toss up.Not many peeps got that strain, I know T has grown his out and I think he ended up with two phenos similiar to what I had.
> 
> ...


Thanks broski , yeah that info helps man ! 

Ive only cracked 4 this time round , i think i have 6 more (not sure but i think i had 10 in total) i didnt want to use them all as ive got some clones ive got to grow out 1st before i get round to these , but im hoping by the time the clones are finished in next 8 weeks or so i should of found a good male and collected the pollen , and any females i find along the way get plenty of veg time aswell  

If i can get a good male ill spluff a branch of the females aswell as the exodus cheese to keep the beans alive  

Dont worry ill keep you updated and obviously there will be a pack with your name on them mango


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 2, 2012)

Hey Robbie I told you I was going to stick some dankness in front of you hehe. What a shit huh ; !)

Whiteberry at 7 weeks.....


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 2, 2012)

beaut. your picture looks so fall-ish i can feel it.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks droman. A few maples are starting to change colors up here. Another couple weeks and I'll have steady stream of leaf peepers going by my house lol.

Just finishing up BBYYs Basket Cases and going to start on the Whiteberrys this afternoon. Got 5 of those to trim they smell so sweet, just like aev had described it...like white frosting : !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 3, 2012)

There goes the N'hood, has to suck. Hope all is well and everything is going as good as your girls look in the cave.

[video=youtube;TyEKfmHeSc4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyEKfmHeSc4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## reggaerican (Sep 3, 2012)

Just stoppn by to show some love HC, Been spending most my time in the mountains these days and only come back around for the rez change every now and again.. Those whiteberries are looking real good bro.. Se ya around.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 3, 2012)

Pics looking great mango ! 

im gonna have to go buy shitty street weed  got nowt for weeks yet , nothing even in flower  DAMN YOUR PICTURES !!! lmao 

well 4 out of 4 for the bubbamaster seeds ... all got good taproots so planted them in coco pellets and stuck them in my propagator and into the veghcab with the pineapple express and exo clones .... lets see what we get then ...


----------



## calicatt79 (Sep 4, 2012)

Got my mouth watering.....looking SUPERB Hc. 

I love when they make your eyes water, shit...yours almost made mine water..lol. Can't wait to see a pic of those babies with the foliage in the background....I LOVE FALL!!!

Splendid plants  just splendid!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 4, 2012)

reggaerican said:


> Just stoppn by to show some love HC, Been spending most my time in the mountains these days and only come back around for the rez change every now and again.. Those whiteberries are looking real good bro.. Se ya around.


Hey reggea thanks! By the way I saw what happened,,,,,sounds like ya found yourself a nice girl, too bad moron friends come with the deal sometimes. May that sog rest in peace and long live the srog,,,that one looks outstanding man, can't wait to see that table when it's done ; !)



RobbieP said:


> Pics looking great mango !
> 
> im gonna have to go buy shitty street weed  got nowt for weeks yet , nothing even in flower  DAMN YOUR PICTURES !!! lmao
> 
> well 4 out of 4 for the bubbamaster seeds ... all got good taproots so planted them in coco pellets and stuck them in my propagator and into the veghcab with the pineapple express and exo clones .... lets see what we get then ...


Sweet on the bubbamaster beans robbie, male or female you can't go wrong. I have one at close to four weeks of flower,,,,it's pheno #1. Number 2 was my fav but I lost the cutting. I'll take some pics in a couple of weeks when she's looking good. 

Have a good one mang.



calicatt79 said:


> Got my mouth watering.....looking SUPERB Hc.
> 
> I love when they make your eyes water, shit...yours almost made mine water..lol. Can't wait to see a pic of those babies with the foliage in the background....I LOVE FALL!!!
> 
> Splendid plants  just splendid!


There's my country girl, how ya doing hon : ?)

What a nice compliment! I finished trimming the Whiteberry this morning and omfg those were some of the nicest looking buds I have ever seen. The tops were the size of pine cones and looked like the had been dipped in sugar! A couple of times lol : !)

Hope all is well with you and yours in your neck of the woods cali. Talk to ya


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 5, 2012)

Update time from the cave....

All of the AK47 x C99 and all the Whiteberrys are timmed and drying. There are 2 phenotypes of the whiteberry and I have 1 clone, not sure which pheno it is but they are both dank as shit. Actually there is still one whiteberry that's going a few more days and out of the five I ran this time she was the diff pheno, I'll take a pic of her before she comes down.

Another run coming down in the next few days...3 C4 (mother of the BMF), 2 gorilla grape dom Grape Apollos, 1 DOG, 1 Lemon Qleaner and 1 Ubber Kush x Chemberry. The last three I'll keep for headstash. Pics for sure!

Just flipped a bunch of odds and ends veggers...3 Grape Ape, 3 NHK, 1 P10, 1 BSB, 1 BB are at day 2 today

From here on out though the majority of my plants besides my headstash are going to be T's NHK (bc lush) and Dizz's Grape Apollo and Double Grape Apollo which is a collaboration of Dizzle Frost (Frost. Bros at cannazon) and myself. Maiden run for the dbl ga there are 8 that are just over a week into flower. So far it looks like 3 are GA dom and the other 5 are P10 dom. 

Six of the NHK and a Grape Apollo are coming up on 4 weeks of flower. Shitload of clones vegging but it will be at least a few weeks before any are ready to be flipped so right now the anne frank closet is being used as a vegging room.

Puff puff dog kush>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 8 !)


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm jealous. Lol. U.got quite a lineup.  keep it up bro. Can't wait to get ky computer Soo I can jump back into the conversation.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 6, 2012)

Everything sounds great HC. how many watts of cfl do you use in the other veg room?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 6, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> I'm jealous. Lol. U.got quite a lineup.  keep it up bro. Can't wait to get ky computer Soo I can jump back into the conversation.


Like I said before with the hours your working I don't know when you would have time to use it haha. Your garden still doing good mang : ?)




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Everything sounds great HC. how many watts of cfl do you use in the other veg room?


Thanks T always appreciated. 

In the little nursery box (which is filled with a couple dozen nice NHK clones ; ) I don't put more than 4 or 5 bulbs and on the line I'll go up to 14 if there are enough veggers. Bulbs are all 100 watts (26 cfl) with a mixed specrum and also a 150 watter too.

First time in years I haven't had a run all ready to go in lol, I could always do a sog but I'll wait it out a few weeks. Besides everyone will be in the sweet spot under the light soon 

Having a hell of a time typing this lmao....that whiteberry is quite potent but needs a cure to bring out some taste so right now I'm mixing some dog in with it and shmooking a couple few bongfulls


----------



## calicatt79 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow....your lineup got my head spinning  Your sooo lucky. I've been outta smoke for what seems like forever and I refuse to pay 45 for an 8th of crap that I'll smoke all in 2 days  I wish the world wasn't so f-d up so we could hook up IRL! All these guys up here sell is total CRAP!!! Like smuggled in a truck tire crap. And now that I've grown my own fresh ladybud, it's so harsh smoking chit that is not fat and fresh  Makes me cough like crazy.... I hope to be where your at with growing someday so my Dad and I NEVER have to buy it again. You da MAN man!!!


----------



## calicatt79 (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh yeah, I was at the lake the other day and saw these....what is this? It's so beautiful....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey there calicat how a doing!

I don't blame you for not buying crap, better to not smoke at all lol. Do you have any growing right now?

This is called Sumac. Around here we call it Poison Sumac........... ; !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 7, 2012)

Yea they get like that around this time of year, hope you didn't touch em. You know what they say in nature. the most beautifu things are the most dangerous.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 7, 2012)

Ello Cave Man, long time friend! I see your still busy and knocking out dank in sit loads 

Thats me just getting back together after having to take that time out or go on holiday! ( not in corsica  )

I cant get the snaps off my card on this old oeice of shit comp.im borrowing, but got a monster Caseyband x B.S.B finnished to post, and a C.B x C4 around 6 weeks from last run. I have to take my hands off to you for they " E.S.C.D Fusions bro " all ive done were special and cant wait to see some more! Ive got 2 C.B x Lem Qleaner's, 1 C.B x ICE and another C.B x C4 ( BMF.....) going all along with a few other's and my clone keepers. 

I see you worked the cindy 99 ? Ive got a snip back of the Pineapple pheno Jambo used to grow a few years ago that im 75% sure is cindy 99. Ill get a couple shot's of her up and you can give me your opinion.

Anyway, hope all's good man, and catch up soon friend.

cgg


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea they get like that around this time of year, hope you didn't touch em. You know what they say in nature. the most beautifu things are the most dangerous.



Oh your talking about nature...I thought you were talking about women



Cindyguygrower said:


> Ello Cave Man, long time friend! I see your still busy and knocking out dank in sit loads
> 
> Thats me just getting back together after having to take that time out or go on holiday! ( not in corsica  )
> 
> ...


Cinders how the hell are ya! Yes long time man, all is not too bad hope things are going great for you and your family too man 

Sounds like you got a lot of The HC line going haha. I've decided not go retail with my beans (what a fuking rat race lol ; ), haven't given any away in a while but soon I'll be working on f2s on a few different strains. Might start in a couple of months. Glad you ended up with a cut of cindy cause I didn't end up doing too much with it. Flowered out all of them that I had and kept one little clone lol.

Yeah you have a lot of fire going for sure I would def love to see some pics of those! The Artic Express (Ice x Caseyband) is one of those that's fire and I'm looking forward to working with that one again soon. Real decent headstash : !)

Great to hear from you my friend stop back


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 7, 2012)

A shot of the other Whiteberry pheno that came down this morning....


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 7, 2012)

Yo Bro, just thought i'd pop back to see if you were around, aye, me n the Fam are all good thanks, I still cant get the pics up on this comp. But ive kept this C.B x B.S.B shot espescially for you man, out the 3 Fems i got this was by far the dankest. After only a few weeks cure it was so strong it was foul, realy strong sour D and massive bud's to boot  Could'nt keep her though, i never took snips or had time to sex it and it was the second last to fall. Think ive got 1 pip left and if its not Fem im thinking of still using it. 
The C4 cross was also a K.O but had to take her down early, but got another going man and like i said a couple ICE x's ( Arctic express ), Great Name, and a Lem. Qleaner x's. So im on the H.C Train aye lol.

Im glad to have the cindy back too man, i had great fun with that.

Well glad to get a quick chat friend, hope to have many more, and i'll get some snaps up hopefully tomorow!

cinder's


----------



## SL2 (Sep 7, 2012)

Did you knock over your sugar bowl?


----------



## Theowl (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes , yes he did! 

Im getting ready to do a 12/12 from seed run on the BMF HC, so keep an eye out!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 8, 2012)

Damns he thick!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 8, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Yo Bro, just thought i'd pop back to see if you were around, aye, me n the Fam are all good thanks, I still cant get the pics up on this comp. But ive kept this C.B x B.S.B shot espescially for you man, out the 3 Fems i got this was by far the dankest. After only a few weeks cure it was so strong it was foul, realy strong sour D and massive bud's to boot  Could'nt keep her though, i never took snips or had time to sex it and it was the second last to fall. Think ive got 1 pip left and if its not Fem im thinking of still using it.
> The C4 cross was also a K.O but had to take her down early, but got another going man and like i said a couple ICE x's ( Arctic express ), Great Name, and a Lem. Qleaner x's. So im on the H.C Train aye lol.
> 
> Im glad to have the cindy back too man, i had great fun with that.
> ...


Afternoon matey what the good word : ?)

I really had no idea which of my strains I was going to work on next but you got me iching to crack some bsb x cb especially if it's a good yeilder like you say. Still have not found a super yeilder for my commercial end. Your giving these a nice test run man, looking forward to grow and smoke reports and pics lol. No hurry on anything. I'll be popping most of the same strains soon myself 



SL2 said:


> Did you knock over your sugar bowl?


SL whats going on bro! Poured that sugar just all over them there buds mango ya caught me lol : !)



Theowl said:


> Yes , yes he did!
> 
> Im getting ready to do a 12/12 from seed run on the BMF HC, so keep an eye out!


Absolutely owl sounds good I'll be checking in!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Damns he thick!!


That's what the girls say


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 8, 2012)

Good day Sir, its a gray day and my first in a while to get some need r.i.u time, so im staying in, grabbing the munchies and rolling a few! 
Been a couple months since smoking my own, but got some nice cheese thats doing me just fine 

Im going to take a look back on my Pic's to see the other's, ( c.b x b.s.b ) but im sure they would have all weighed up o.k, the last one didnt have as much of the nice Pink in there. I dont want to give it all away before i get the snap up haha !!!! But, aye man it will be cool to see lines of green stalks and leaves, with pink and purple bud's running right up them again. 

Hope its food for thought, like i said before, they ( BMF's ) along with the C4 ( dark Purp ) one i done were some of the proudest plants ive grew!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 8, 2012)

Geeze cinders your going to get me cracking here pretty quickly with talk like that. A few of those crosses I have not had the chance to grow out myself like the BMF and the BSB x Caseyband and the Lemon Candy. T camed up with that name for the lemon qleaner x cb and it kind of stuck.

Good to hear things are going well man, not too bad on this end. Beautiful morning up here but very high winds and now a big thunderstorm is rolling in. Bout to go spray some veggers for mites and then cut my hair. I'll be around all day too : !)


----------



## Theowl (Sep 8, 2012)

Holy shit HC?!? You haven't run the BMF?! 

DO IT. TODAY. 

One of my best plants, that was. And I've regretted not having started any more. 
Youll be happy brother, on the real.. 

I am still in disbelief, you are playin' around... Right?
Im putting my beans in rapid rooters now, for my next short run.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 8, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Holy shit HC?!? You haven't run the BMF?!
> 
> DO IT. TODAY.
> 
> ...


Yeah a lot of peeps love the BMF. I'm still running the mom (C4) three coming down week but I haven't run that little powerhouse Caseyband in a while. She is very similiar to the dog but yeilded less and I didn't need two that were so similiar.

I wanted to run the strains that I had been gifted first and spent a good bit of time doing that. Must of ran through 2 dozen or more and still have close to 50 to go lol. Nice to have a little more time on my hands with just clones and no seedlings right now but that won't last long. Doesn't take much prodding ; !)


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 8, 2012)

Evening Cave man, im getting all hyped up over these E.C.S.D cave fusions, and cant wait to get them up showing their beauty and giving off the sweet/sour/DANK whiff. I almost forgot about the Calizhar one. She was a right looker !!!

I thought you had ran them before !! Going to have to get me some more of the C.B x B.S.B's, STILL cant upload this pic of the last one i done but it will be worth the wait when you see the shot. ( just like the few weeks wait in a jar that gave it the full thick sour D stench ). As i said, it converted me to the sour side after it not being my fav. smoke/taste.

give me a shout if your around later. i need to sort a new e-mail addy, still got you though man.

Have a Rockin night

cgg


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 8, 2012)

Caseyband x C4


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 8, 2012)

Caseyband x B.S.B


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Sep 8, 2012)

And a couple wee nug's from the end product. 






I couldnt resist once i saw them again. Truly great plants to grow and some of the proudest work ive done! Many thanks to the genius that made these!! + Rep


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for the pics cinders that's awesome!

Looks like another one that got to close to the sugar bowl....


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 9, 2012)

Yo cinders long time no talk 

Plants are looking amazing man , really cant wait till i have some in flower again ... itchy fingers now ....


----------



## Theowl (Sep 9, 2012)

I put 4 BMF in rapid rooters yesterday, I've never germinated like this before... Hope it goes well! 

And, I've got Voidling's cuts as moms now--Romulan, Blueberry, and BBYY's C99 x G13haze.. 
Just finished up my cloning yesterday, so hopefully these are going to make it!

You are all welcome to cross your fingers for me 

Also, sad to say, that I lost my DOG sprout.. And two Special Edward, and two Caliband.. 
Work, and home life, combined with Texas heat...  But one Caliband is still chugging along! Think I'll be putting her(hopefully) in the flower area with the BMF sprouts when they pop.. And the clones should be close behind that, so I may actually be back in action pretty soon! 

Posted clone shots in the nest.. Ya know.. If ya wanna check em out or anything..


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 9, 2012)

i wish i wasnt over the pond so i cud get a cut of that Blueberry  
ive only ever grown out the blue cheese before not the real actual blueberry  
Whats the high like on it man or is this your first time with the cut ?


----------



## Theowl (Sep 9, 2012)

I've two cuts, each from their own seed.. 
#1 makes thick stems in the middle of the bud, and has a "so so" taste/flavor, but good high.
#2 is thin stemmed in the buds, has a lemony flavor, and a really nice high! Very much in the head, with a bit of bodily emergence also. 

But Ive only smoked them a few times, coupled with the fact that I'm not really sure how the BB high is "supposed" to be..
still, I'll keep at least #2 around for as long as possible! 
I know I took it a little early on my samples, they were very racy.. Whereas another few days to a week on the rest of plant was damn near right on. For me..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 10, 2012)

Theowl said:


> I put 4 BMF in rapid rooters yesterday, I've never germinated like this before... Hope it goes well!
> 
> And, I've got Voidling's cuts as moms now--Romulan, Blueberry, and BBYY's C99 x G13haze..
> Just finished up my cloning yesterday, so hopefully these are going to make it!
> ...




Hey that's cool that you guys are still running the Romulan. I must have a thousand or more of those if anyone wants them all. No garantees if they are still any good,,,they been sitting in a shoebox in a pretty warm area for over a year now. I take better better care of my other beans ; !) The roms I have given a shitload away, prolly couple hundred. It was a great plant just a little bland in the taste dept.

I germed in rapid rooters once owl and it seemed to work fine. I was taking subcools advice a few years ago and that's how he was doing it then. If I find some more DOG beans I'll set you up owlman. The DOG that came down a couple of weeks ago didna have any at all but I have another one that's coming down on thursday along with a Lemon Qleaner. Starting tomorrow I have 3 C4 and 2 gg dom Grape Apollos coming down 

I'll swing by the nest today and check things out man, later : !)

Puff puff pass Ubber Kush x Chemberry>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 8 !)


----------



## Theowl (Sep 10, 2012)

Highlander, you are such an awesome dude! Such a giver.. Bet the ladies loove that!  I'd love to sit out an drink a cup o joe and burn one with ya..
Your stock has kept many people in a better way than they'd be in otherwise. Thanks again brotherman!

Voidlings cuts of romulan I received, #5 smells the best, and I believe it was #7 that I had smoked a sample from him. It had a pretty nice flavor! (maybe it was years of smoking overtly brown ditch bricks, so now I appreciate different subtleties)
It's worth growing out to find out-at least to me..

Have a day man, and make it groovy!


----------



## chb444220 (Sep 12, 2012)

Very.nicely put owl. HC is the man.  ughh on lunch now. Almost done chopping the.blue dream. Been taking pics as I do it. Should get an ounce and a half maybe two. I'll let u kno the full weight.. also.. just realized this is HCs thread...... Not mine. Lol. Sorry HC. Lol. That whiteberry looks bomb. Kk jealous.  have a good one man. These 14 hour days are becoming normal. Lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 12, 2012)

any of you cave dwellers grown the Pineapple Express before ? Finally set back up and got 2 of these that had already been vegged in my tent ... wanna know how the PE compares to Dizz's pineapple C99 pheno if anyone has tried them both before


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey robbie.Yeah chris has grown the PE. I think that's the strain that won his favorite strain pool.


Broke up with my girlfriend last night. Yo chris hoping to join you in the bachelors club lol. What a fuking nightmare the last 24 hrs have been. I can't wait until she gets it in her head that it's over. Wish me luck haha I been hanging tough though.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 12, 2012)

My helpers. A bunch of stoners they are


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 12, 2012)

saved to my computer as wonderland! awsome.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 12, 2012)

Highlander, that pic made me stop and trip for a second.. no shit. That is great.

Hope you're all good. I think I've got this plant of mine sorted for now. . . hope you're well, bru.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 13, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey robbie.Yeah chris has grown the PE. I think that's the strain that won his favorite strain pool.
> 
> 
> Broke up with my girlfriend last night. Yo chris hoping to join you in the bachelors club lol. What a fuking nightmare the last 24 hrs have been. I can't wait until she gets it in her head that it's over. Wish me luck haha I been hanging tough though.


Thanks for the reply broseph, I'll wait to see what Chris has to say.about it then  
Sorry to hear bout you and your girl , I find braking up is the easy part it's the getting rid part that's stress lol
Anyways chin up man plenty more fish in the sea ... Oh and that picture is amazing !


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2012)

that pic is trippy as fuck with your girls in front. And about the breakup, when yur that deep. Its never over.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 13, 2012)

How did I not see the part about the breakup before? that gnome picture must have just taken me by storm.

Breaking up is hard to do, but you've been on that path for awhile it's seemed, so maybe it's for the better. That never makes things easier, knowing that, of course. In the long run it's way better, though.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 13, 2012)

I just noticed the fairy is in that pic!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> My helpers. A bunch of stoners they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a sick ass pic, too cool!
Be safe bro! 
Women can be dangerous... lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> How did I not see the part about the breakup before? that gnome picture must have just taken me by storm.
> 
> Breaking up is hard to do, but you've been on that path for awhile it's seemed, so maybe it's for the better. That never makes things easier, knowing that, of course. In the long run it's way better, though.





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I just noticed the fairy is in that pic!


Haha yeah she's the trics fairy



RobbieP said:


> Thanks for the reply broseph, I'll wait to see what Chris has to say.about it then
> Sorry to hear bout you and your girl , I find braking up is the easy part it's the getting rid part that's stress lol
> Anyways chin up man plenty more fish in the sea ... Oh and that picture is amazing !





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> that pic is trippy as fuck with your girls in front. And about the breakup, when yur that deep. Its never over.


Hey robbie what up man! Thanks but don't be sorry for me, more like be happy as hell for me for getting out of this fuked up relationship lol. Most of the guys here know that I have been trying for a while now and like bobo said....I been on that path for a while  you wouldn't think that it would be that hard breaking up with someone ; !) And I think your right T about it being a long time. I'm hoping she moves out of town she's financially able to.



colocowboy said:


> That is a sick ass pic, too cool!
> Be safe bro!
> Women can be dangerous... lol


Hey cowboy how's it going. Totally spontaneous pic last night....I thought I had the energy to trim her up so I snapped a last shot real quick. And then ran out of gas and called it a night lol.

Yeah you and I know that about women all too well. After she played the desperation card (wawa I'm going to off myself) she played the anger card. I kind of knew it was coming and when she threatened me with the grow I told her I would just say it was ours not just mine and the she couldn't pass a polygraph test because she had watered, trimmed and sold in the past and she would lose her new high paying job she just landed recently. I get a text from her about 20 min later apologizing for threatening me ; !)

Taking a break from trimming up a lemon qleaner and shmooking some real nice ubberkush x chemberry. Early smoke report from the last whiteberry that was a different pheno than the others,,,,very nice smoke I love it. Much nicer (strong potency and smooth smoke with a good flavor) than the other pheno though bag appeal and cola size was just insane with those others. Peeps were fucking drooling lol. I have one clone that I kept of the whiteberry, just not sure which one it is. If it's the berry dom I just harvested I'll keep it for headstash otherwise it will go down the pipeline

Back to work lol. House is on lock down though, she's not allowed in. Already been over here twice this morning


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2012)

Shit makes the hair on the back of my neck stand up bro, lol


----------



## Theowl (Sep 13, 2012)

Be careful with women man!! Shoot, ain't nothing but trouble..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2012)

About to go take my dog for a walk and smoking a bong of this stuff first. Whiteberry berry dom,,,wicked frosty, smaller buds than the other pheno but tight all the way up the stalks. Me like ; !) Very strong too!







It's like smoking kief almost lol






Had to bump this...


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 13, 2012)

wicked frost!!

The gnome with the saw, is eyeballing your buds.....


----------



## duchieman (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey HC, how's things? I hear your going through a breakup and you sound all broke up about it. lol j/k. I went through three common law relationships before meeting my wife almost 20 yrs ago and they all ended with way to much drama. Finally got lucky I guess. Pretty sure I'm with this one for good. Nobody else will have me and I'm too lazy to take care of myself. 

Anyway, seen your name around and thought I'd pop in and say high. I'm still growing some of your gear. I've got a BSB/Casey and a Calizahr/Casey going now. They were just topped a few days ago ant he tops and rooting so not much to show right now but by the time they're ready for pictures I should have a nice new camera to take some nice snazzy shots with. That is if they're girls. Fingers crossed. Also planning on getting some nice genetics to start working with and was thinking some Chimera stuff, seeing it worked out so well for you. How do you feel about that these days and anything you suggest? I know I can get C four regs up here so I'm pretty set on that. 

Good to see your hard at it still. Hope to maybe be able to share something back soon. Got some pretty nice stuff started right now including a bunch of Extrema I'm narrowing down. Also have a couple of Double Koosh that I was eyeballing tonight and they're building up real nice. And a bunch of other stuff but let's keep it short. 

That Whiteberry look great by the way. What's the cross there?

Edit. Hey CGG, saw your BSB/Casey. Looks great man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey Duchie long time my friend.

Yeah I saw your post over at T's kush thread....sounds like a deadly cross lol. Oh shit I laughed out loud when I read the line "Nobody else will have me and I'm too lazy to take care of myself" especially the last part ; !)

The only experiance that I have first hand with Chimeras gear would be the C4 and the Calizhar. He has a cross that bobotrank has grown out, trying to recall what it was,,, a blueberry cross, I'll have to look it up. I would recomend the C4 for sure....I weed through a few different phenos but one was head and shoulders above the rest. I'm still running her, got a couple of oz of it drying right now lol  The Calizhar is an ok commercial cropper. My keeper pheno finished in under 8 weeks with good size frosty rock hard buds. Plenty of citrus smell and flavor but potency was only fair.

Just looked up what bobo grew and it was the grapefruit x bb, I'll let him weigh in on that. ALSO,,,,,,Mental Floss. If you find any scarf up a few pacs (one or two for me hehe). Yeilds are supposed to be double everything else!!! I think that's a bb cross too.

I'm pretty familiar with the Caliband phenotypes so when you get to that point I'll help you out with them. The Whiteberry came from aev and they just keep getting better and better with each generation. Probably on the fourth gen now. I assume that it's ww x bb but no confirmation on that. 

It's autumn up here man I'm sure where you are too. Love this time of year. Even with all the houses around me now I still have deer coming into my backyard at night eating apples from my apple trees lol. I'll talk to ya!


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Sep 14, 2012)

Great read, I've been sitting here all morning going through this whole thread. You've had some gorgeous girls, subbed for sure..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks Toke!

Hey MrTokenPuff has himself a journal started, it's his second grow and a week into flower with one plant if anyone wants to pull up a chair and check it out. If it turns out to be a girl that is...fingers crossed for ya


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 14, 2012)

Day 3 and still single : !)

So MrTokenPuff's plant is a female. It's Pineapple crossed with something,,,chris has grown out some pineapple crosses and bobotrank has grown one out too maybe you guys can check out Tokes plant and see if it looks familiar at all. I know that you are both crazy busy lately so whenever whatever 

Finished trimming the lemon qleaner and the dog today. Nothing more coming down for 4 more weeks. Wow how did that happen lol empty pipeline for a while. The next run coming down are 6 of T's NHK and 1 Bubbamaster. Lost my keeper of the bubba this one is the other pheno. That's ok I have a shitload of those beans still. 


After the NHK come out the next run to be harvested is the Frost and Highlander creation P10 x GA. I think I'm going to call it Double Grape Apollo. I have a reg GA that is in that run so we'll do a comparison. Already have a potential keeper picked of of the dga looking forward to the end of that harvest to see how that cross comes out. The resin dripper pheno of the grape apollo is one of my favorite smokes.

Got a bunch of plants vegging that are getting into high gear now. They are prodominently GA's, DGA's and NHK's along with a few keeper strains. We've had plenty of sun the past couple weeks and every day I bring a bunch down to the porch and in the evening bring them up to the flower rooms and then when those lights go out it's cfl's

Getting ready to go for a walk with the dog have a good weekend everyone : !)

Puff puff pass >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Whiteberry


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for the shout, it's amazing how much you have going on. I can't wait to get to our permanent place to set up a more perpetual grow and start crossing like you. Thanks again man.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 15, 2012)

MrTokenPuff said:


> Thanks for the shout, it's amazing how much you have going on. I can't wait to get to our permanent place to set up a more perpetual grow and start crossing like you. Thanks again man.


No problem man and again good luck. Ya got a few bad ass growers looking over your shoulder that will be glad to help you out if needed.

Later Mr Tokes


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 15, 2012)

Well hello there little woof woof : !) 

The last DOG did not have any seeds so it's kind of nice to see this one


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2012)

I'm thinking of doing a nhk x dog, if i can ever get to a NHk male. All the f1's are gone and my 5 i had in veg were all fem but they are bx1's. i have a funky ck x lush male that is way different then the other males or females i've had they were and are all tall and lanky but he is short stocky n stinky. These would be just for kicks and to pass around of course.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 15, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Duchie long time my friend.
> 
> Yeah I saw your post over at T's kush thread....sounds like a deadly cross lol. Oh shit I laughed out loud when I read the line "Nobody else will have me and I'm too lazy to take care of myself" especially the last part ; !)
> 
> ...




I found the Calizhar that way too. Real good in lots of ways but lacking in punch. Big hard colouful buds though. I remember that. I remember the C4's and I loved the frost on them, which made for great trim so I will get that one and exnay the Zhar. They do have Mental Floss but they're femmed. Can you get regs? (I really hate that I have to ask that about seeds). I've been thinking lately that I'd like a really good old 80's skunk. A real stinky one. You know what I mean? I'm open for suggestions if anyone has any. I'm planning on ordering some gear soon and I don't mind spending a little extra for something special, but I never get ridiculous on anything but I am looking basic old school. For example I'm going to give Dr. Atomics Northern Lights a go. He's been doing it a long time and his NL is based of old skool genetics, from what I've read. I really want to start crossing stuff but I want my starters to be simple and unadulterated, if you catch my drift. There's some things going on in my neck of the woods that could change things for me. I'm getting ready to dump my Doc and go to one that is more open minded  But, everything is in the wind right now because there's a ruling coming down soon that will probably change the whole structure of our Med MJ program. Either way, I'll be going for my ticket. My file is thick enough and I have no doubt I'm eligible, but I may be able to grow for someone else too. Maybe many someone elses. (oh fuck off spellcheck!) So you see where I'm coming from?

Oh yeah, the colours are showing here too. All over my yard! haha. Just kidding. I don't care. It's my wife who does the yard work. (no kidding, my daughter just read that)  I'll explain it to her later. 

Found this pic yesterday.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 15, 2012)

I want a nice old school skunk too, it seems the use of that word is somewhat subjective these days as most "skunk" I have tried these days I would hesitate to call that. Maybe a "shit" from mr. nice or "top dollar" from secret valley? Opinions?
Nice picS!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 15, 2012)

Yes Duchie that pic of the ridge is very cool. Very pretty colors on the maples, the few that are still green would be oaks. I'll have to snap a pic now in a couple of weeks lol.

You both have me thinking now about the f1 Skunk breeding beans (Idk it said breeding on the pac) I have from Peak Seeds. They came from dizzle originally. Maybe I should run them huh? I'm not particularly found of skunky smelling weed though other than just a few wiffs. Also not very stealthy for me without running any carbon filters.

So change my mind you guys lol,,,,what's the dealio with Skunk that would make me want to run it verses other strains I have to try. I suppose it would be good to breed with to add flavor.......


----------



## duchieman (Sep 15, 2012)

Even in the mid 90's I remember getting really nice skunk off a clean cut biker fella who used to frequent the bar I worked at. It was so sticky and trick laden it would give that C4 a run. But that smell, oooh, that smell! I run carbon filters in my tents with lights at night so I think I'd be ok for smell, but then again who knows? Breeding beans, lol. Tell me. Ever notice at the grocers they have Roasting chickens and Frying chickens? Is it ok to fry a roasting chicken or roast a frying chicken?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yes Duchie that pic of the ridge is very cool. Very pretty colors on the maples, the few that are still green would be oaks. I'll have to snap a pic now in a couple of weeks lol.
> 
> You both have me thinking now about the f1 Skunk breeding beans (Idk it said breeding on the pac) I have from Peak Seeds. They came from dizzle originally. Maybe I should run them huh? I'm not particularly found of skunky smelling weed though other than just a few wiffs. Also not very stealthy for me without running any carbon filters.
> 
> So change my mind you guys lol,,,,what's the dealio with Skunk that would make me want to run it verses other strains I have to try. I suppose it would be good to breed with to add flavor.......


Wit the new neighbors you might wanna get a filter.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yes Duchie that pic of the ridge is very cool. Very pretty colors on the maples, the few that are still green would be oaks. I'll have to snap a pic now in a couple of weeks lol.
> 
> You both have me thinking now about the f1 Skunk breeding beans (Idk it said breeding on the pac) I have from Peak Seeds. They came from dizzle originally. Maybe I should run them huh? I'm not particularly found of skunky smelling weed though other than just a few wiffs. Also not very stealthy for me without running any carbon filters.
> 
> So change my mind you guys lol,,,,what's the dealio with Skunk that would make me want to run it verses other strains I have to try. I suppose it would be good to breed with to add flavor.......


YIELD!.. Skunks yield very nice. Most Skunk's are very stable as well. You'll see me growing some sooner or later.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 15, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wit the new neighbors you might wanna get a filter.





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> YIELD!.. Skunks yield very nice. Most Skunk's are very stable as well. You'll see me growing some sooner or later.


Yeah I prolly should start researching some filters and scent control your right. I'm just afraid the whole upstairs would smell skunky. Guess Ill find out lol


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 15, 2012)

The oldskool skunk is what im going to be looking for in my next cross im planning ...... ive mentioned it before on here , the bubba master kush x the exodus clone only ... 

The exo clone only is a pheno from the original skunk #1 seeds found by sam the skunk man back in the late 80's early 90's , it was kept alive in clone form through out the years , im hoping to do a cross with a bubba master kush male and see what results i get .... 

You are all welcome to try some seeds out once i get there


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey robbie thanks for the info! Been wondering lately how mom and pop and the newest arrival are doing : ?) Super we all hope!


Well about to get cleaned up and go milf hunting at the grocery store. Just looked up a recipe for General Tso's chicken and this is one looks like a good one to try...http://blogchef.net/general-tsos-chicken-recipe/ . Yep girls HC cleans up pretty well lol...if you morphed clooney and redford together you would have me hahaha. A bit more rugged though. Or ragged lmao.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 15, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey robbie thanks for the info! Been wondering lately how mom and pop and the newest arrival are doing : ?) Super we all hope!
> 
> 
> Well about to get cleaned up and go milf hunting at the grocery store. Just looked up a recipe for General Tso's chicken and this is one looks like a good one to try...http://blogchef.net/general-tsos-chicken-recipe/ . Yep girls HC cleans up pretty well lol...if you morphed clooney and redford together you would have me hahaha. A bit more rugged though. Or ragged lmao.



We are all doing well mate , thanks for asking , little alfie has a cold though , as if his chest hasnt been through enough  
Sleep deprivation is a killer though lmao ... it seems whenever the kids grow up a little bit you seem to forget about the sleep deprivation then another baby comes along and BOOM ... 

That recipe looks really good , we dont get general tso's chicken much over here in the UK , we get a few variants of it in the Chinese buffets but nothing like you guys over the pond ... ive bookmarked that recipe and ill be dragging the missus over to read it later on so she can try her hand at it


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 15, 2012)

There was one I used to get when I was a kid called "cabbage", that shit was an awesome stinker. The skunky taste is delicious but those strong odors are probably why people avoid them these days. I tried skunk #1 a few years back outside but it got some weird blight and didn't make it. The smell was on point but I never knew its potential sadly. 

Ya you prolly need some kind of odor control anyway pretty soon with the way they are packing in around you!

With your set up you could add ozone exhaust pretty painlessly, with constant negative pressure you wont accumulate odor in the house.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2012)

Dont you have a chimney you exhaust thru. or am i thinking of someone else?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 15, 2012)

Yeah I do T. I have a 6" inline dedicated exhaust but I should have gone much bigger. Ill be tearing down the 6 x 8 flower room next spring when temps rise again and adding another light and using the entire room.

Cowboy nothing at the supermarkets this time of night cept young couples. Bout 2 in the afternoon is a pretty good time. I like your thinking on adding an ozone exhaust too. Going to need more neg pressure than I have now but that shouldn't be too difficult. Am I correct in assuming it's not a good idea to neck down for example from a 10" to a 6"?

I'll let you know robbie, I'm about to start it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah I do T. I have a 6" inline dedicated exhaust but I should have gone much bigger. Ill be tearing down the 6 x 8 flower room next spring when temps rise again and adding another light and using the entire room.
> 
> Cowboy nothing at the supermarkets this time of night cept young couples. Bout 2 in the afternoon is a pretty good time. I like your thinking on adding an ozone exhaust too. Going to need more neg pressure than I have now but that shouldn't be too difficult. Am I correct in assuming it's not a good idea to neck down for example from a 10" to a 6"?
> 
> I'll let you know robbie, I'm about to start it


haha, no. Thev freaks come out at night.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 15, 2012)

Ya the good ones are earlier in the day lol

Your combo on exhaust and hood though ya?! So you could loop the hoods in/out elsewhere independent of the airflow exhaust, your air exchange rate with a 6 is still adequate since they can move about 300-400 cfm which comes out to 15,000 - 16,000 sq ft in 5 minutes. 

puff-puff-pass..... Peach Qleaner cut


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 16, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> Ya the good ones are earlier in the day lol
> 
> Your combo on exhaust and hood though ya?! So you could loop the hoods in/out elsewhere independent of the airflow exhaust, your air exchange rate with a 6 is still adequate since they can move about 300-400 cfm which comes out to 15,000 - 16,000 sq ft in 5 minutes.
> 
> puff-puff-pass..... Peach Qleaner cut


Peach cut that sounds nice! Smoked a little of the lemon cut that came down a few days ago,,,tasted good, will taste great in a week or two

That an idea, I could always vent the lights out the window I suppose if I had to. I don't know where else I could without putting a hole somewhere. Right now my ac intake is in one of the windows. It's stealthed out in this manner...this storm window is kept open about 6" and there are a couple of layers of black screening and then plywood. At the bottom of the plwood where the intake starts there is 8" hole with an 8" sq box on the inside of the room that the ducting goes into. From the outside it just looks like the window is open a little and the room is dark . I could possibly do the same for an exhaust. 

Beautiful day in the green mtns. Freeze warning here last night!

Passing back some Whiteberry>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 16, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> We are all doing well mate , thanks for asking , little alfie has a cold though , as if his chest hasnt been through enough
> Sleep deprivation is a killer though lmao ... it seems whenever the kids grow up a little bit you seem to forget about the sleep deprivation then another baby comes along and BOOM ...
> 
> That recipe looks really good , we dont get general tso's chicken much over here in the UK , we get a few variants of it in the Chinese buffets but nothing like you guys over the pond ... ive bookmarked that recipe and ill be dragging the missus over to read it later on so she can try her hand at it


Robbie how's it going bro!

Hey the recipe for the general tso's chicken was pretty good lol. I would give it a thumbs up definitely! A little bit of tweaking and it might get 2 thumbs up,,,,it was a little heavy on the soy sauce taste and smaller pieces of chicken work better ie more sauce per biteful haha. And peanut oil would have been a better oil to use in the wok. I need to get the glaze down a little better too. I switched out the dried red peppers for a thai garlic chili pepper paste and that was a good idea I would say. I'm thinking that it will get better each time. Homemade crab rangoons are friggen awesome too and not too difficult to make. Don't forget to drizzle fresh lemon juice over them before served.

See girls I can cook too lol ; !)


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Sep 16, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Peach cut that sounds nice! Smoked a little of the lemon cut that came down a few days ago,,,tasted good, will taste great in a week or two
> 
> Beautiful day in the green mtns. Freeze warning here last night!
> 
> Passing back some Whiteberry>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Very nice, I'm smoking on some lemon myself atm. A gift from a buddy actually. Pre-mature cut he had made and a few days later he came home to his cat asleep in his room on a bed of his torn up plant =(. Having a freeze warning already is gross, sad time when the wetsuit doesn't cut it anymore.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 16, 2012)

Ha yeah cats and pot plants don't always mix. Mine have helped me cull clones more than a couple of times lol.

30s/40s at night, 60s/70s blue sky during the day I can dig that all day long  You should come up here when there are blizzards and it's 20 below hehe


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Sep 16, 2012)

my stomach just churned thinking about that...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 16, 2012)

It used to be puppies for me. but they are no longer allowed in my room.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 16, 2012)

lol
I don't miss the "weather" either.... mostly...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 16, 2012)

So anyone got any high yeiding strains out there. Or more specifically beans for one. For that matter what are some high yeilding strains???....cross big bud off the list. I'm not working with a middleman now and I'm finding out these peeps are more interested in quanity than quality. I have plenty of dif strains if someone has an insane yeilder and they want to do some trading. Potency has always been important in my strain selection so I'm not even sure what the high yeilding so so potency strains are that are out there. God I don't even know if I could grow so so weed lmao


----------



## Psychild (Sep 17, 2012)

I need to get another stockpile going for when I do grow again. I gave them to my girlfriend for safe keeping whenever we moved and the bitch lost them :/

Have an update over in my thread &#8730; nice to see you guys!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 17, 2012)

Psychild said:


> I need to get another stockpile going for when I do grow again. I gave them to my girlfriend for safe keeping whenever we moved and the bitch lost them :/
> 
> Have an update over in my thread &#8730; nice to see you guys!


Hey there Psychild nice to hear from you man how are ya!

You know that I'll set you up no problem so no worries there. What's the good word these days? I'll swing by and see bro take care!


....Hoping for some feedback on my quest for a crazy yeilding strain and preferably someone has some so I don't have to go thru a bank. I didn't give those thousands of beans away just cause I'm a nice guy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi cali  Thought I could feel someones hot breath on the back of my neck ; !)

How's mom and the baby doing?


----------



## Psychild (Sep 17, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there Psychild nice to hear from you man how are ya!
> 
> You know that I'll set you up no problem so no worries there. What's the good word these days? I'll swing by and see bro take care!
> 
> ...


Man I hear you...I'll try and keep my ears open for some high yielders again....I might have a thread subscription to a high yielder, I'll see if I can find it. 


You know what I'm most heartbroken about losing? BSB / C4 x CSB, and my BR set :/. The Calizhar F2's I made have all made it to new homes...spread out between 5-6 people in my state &#8730; I have a friend nearby growing some Vanilla Kush who's giving away clones, it's such a hard thing to say no too ><


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 17, 2012)

ive got some PPP if your interested cave man , i believe there big yielders .... well the few i grew out were ... let me find some info for ya ........


here ya go ... http://en.seedfinder.eu/strain-info/PPP/Nirvana_Seeds/

ill have a look through my collection but thats 1 that just came into my head .


----------



## Theowl (Sep 17, 2012)

Wish I could help with that, Highlander.. But the best yeilder I've seen/had personally was some NYCD that BBYY gifted my way.. 
I totally would send ya something, but most of my seeds are your gear bro..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks owl and psychild! Cool too robbie,,,,,hey dig this, I have 4 Superbud x Blue Dream beans en route from a generous member here. They will getted cracked as soon as they arrive. 

So that's a good start I would say!


Picked up a few supplies today so lots of tranplanting this evening. The mycc that I started using a few weeks ago in conjuction with the Special Sauce and Nitrozime seems to be helping immensely. The veggers are not only taking off but the stalks and stems are twice the size then they normally would be at this time. That should translate into more yeild I'm hoping. 

Thirteen NHK are what getting potted up tonight. Four went into the rosepots straight from chamber a few weeks ago and are starting to look bigger and stronger than the others that are still waiting. A run of the NHK are the next to come out, they are at 5 weeks tomorrow and looking great. Prolly flipping a run of resin dripper grape apollos in a week or two. Trying to hold back from pulling the trigger too soon lol.

Just finished some fall touch up painting on the house and getting very high on some dog before doing some gardening. Definitely need coffee with this weed if you plan on doing anything afterwards lol


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Sep 17, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Definitely need coffee with this weed if you plan on doing anything afterwards lol


haha sounds like you're being super productive, any pics of all the new additions?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 17, 2012)

MrTokenPuff said:


> haha sounds like you're being super productive, any pics of all the new additions?


Hey tokes. Not really but that can be fixed easily enough. Tomorrow though lol. Wasn't a good idea to smoke the dog early in the day christ my ass has been dragging with every little thing I had to do. Didn't even get to the transplanting lol. Thinking I'm going to go melt into the chair and watch a movie 

Holy shit, not every day someone plants a strain list of 51 strains in front of ya. Thanks a bunch robbie im impressed. And overwelmed haha ; !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 17, 2012)

Hell yes... I bet you get some monsters outta those beans, HC. I'll be watching...


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> My helpers. A bunch of stoners they are
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it 

Still rocking out some lovely stuff as normal i see HC. Hope all is well in your life, ent dropped by in quite a while.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 18, 2012)

Tip top! I caught a photo of you a few months ago here on riu....think you were mellowing out on a ledge or something. Cool pic!

Things are pretty much the same around here except that I'm in a muchos better mood now that I'm out of a miserable 5 yr relation ship lol. New lease on life lol yes!! Thanks for swinging by mate your welcome around here anytime.


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 18, 2012)

Twas my smoking ledge, 30cm wide 4 stories up, but it got good sun. Outta that place now though, just into second week of a new job as a chef and currently searching for a new house to rent so i can get a grow on, been 6 months now since i had to stop, it's not been too fun. All in good time though! glad to hear you're situation has changed for the better


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 18, 2012)

Was listening to some alternative rock and a song caught my attention. It's popular one but I don't know the name or the artist. Some of it was very similiar to part of the soundtrack to Last of the Mohicans....This is the last scene to that movie (one of my favorite movies especially being factually correct and taking place across the lake from me)......http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tiKM4fxY1U&feature=related

....not sure how to imbed the video itself, just the link.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;7tiKM4fxY1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7tiKM4fxY1U&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Holy shit, not every day someone plants a strain list of 51 strains in front of ya. Thanks a bunch robbie im impressed. And overwelmed haha ; !)


no worries man , you have gifted me plenty in the past so think of it as a thankyou ... you are one of the few people i actually respect and admire so if theres anything you want off that list just ask !!


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2012)

heres some pics of where im at at minute ... 

2 pineapple express in 6ltr airpots under my aircooled 400w , just under a week flipped 12/12

View attachment 2339880View attachment 2339881

Also not sure if you guys have seen this before but heres some shots i just took of my DIY stealth veg box .... 



Heres a look inside .... 112w of CFL lighting (2 x 56w bulbs) 2 exodus in pots (UK Elite clone onlys NOT the greenhouse version) , under the plastic cup are 2 unrooted clones of exodus and the 3 other pots are Bubba x master kush from HC 


Bottom part of my cab is empty at minute but i use it normally to start seeds off ..... 

 2 x 15w tubes


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 19, 2012)

Ah very cool man, I love super stealthed out grows and no I hadn't seen that before. Exo cheese huh sweeeeeet!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 19, 2012)

NHK...













33 days ago...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 19, 2012)

Very, Very nice! I really need to get those rose pots. I see those doggie girls back there too. I know you have no problem staying lifted.
I have on in flower that i flowered to sex. put it in veg for abput 10 days and now its back in flower still shooting out "middle fingers" . Lol , it hasnt stretched i'm not sure wtf it'll do. Luckily i got clones.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha always try and keep a little dog on hand for when all else fails 


And these babies are Grape Apollos and Double Grape Apollos (apollo dom) that came out of the chamber at the same time...


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 19, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> NHK...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice mango... Look at all those plants! Now your just showing off  lmao

Nah I'm just jealous cus I'm still dry until the pineapple finish I'm another 7 Weeks or so plus drying time !  booooo lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 19, 2012)

Haha yo robbie what's up. No if I was showing off I would be taking shots of the run of T's kush at 5 wks ; !) Give me a chance to finish my coffee and bongo of Whiteberry and I'll see what I can do. It's a rough life,,,,just watered 3 plants, coffee break time now hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 19, 2012)

Got caught up in a cleaning project (damn cats let me know when I'm being tardy with their litter box) and kind of got carried away with it lol.

Didn't forget about the pics : !)


----------



## Theowl (Sep 19, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> NHK...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long did those take to root? I see thirty-three days, but was that the cut day? How long in the rose pots? 
Sorry for all the ??'s, it's just that my cuts are not showing roots yet at... Sorry, math,lol--11-12 days... Am I just impatient? It really has felt more like 20-22 days to me . 

Those are looking good man, have you notice the NHK being a heavy feeder? 
Mine was, and it seemed that I'd ne'er get them as dark as Tryna's, but then he went organic and had the same thing happen. 
I will put out there that medina hastagrow is having a kickass result on my current girls... The C99 x G13haze is a real heavy feeder and I've been able to keep her nice and deep green.


----------



## Theowl (Sep 19, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Wish I could help with that, Highlander.. But the best yeilder I've seen/had personally was some NYCD that BBYY gifted my way..
> I totally would send ya something, but most of my seeds are your gear bro..


Now thy I've had time to mull it over, and go back into my notes---size for size, my Neighborhood Kush was actually the best yeilder I've had.. 

But I only had the one make it to completion(ish), so...
Still, I don't think it was coincidence.. I was really impressed with the bud formation I got single cola style. Not to mention that the high was excellent..
I only have a few of those beans left, so I've been holding out on starting them until I can get my cloning in order. But I have been thinking on starting some very soon(going back to paper towel method) and hoping for males and females, just to keep the genetics and have more beans of it...

Speaking of which, where would that be filially? BLue Cheese x Lush bx 1's mated to one another? Would that make F2's of the NHK?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 19, 2012)

Theowl said:


> How long did those take to root? I see thirty-three days, but was that the cut day? How long in the rose pots?
> Sorry for all the ??'s, it's just that my cuts are not showing roots yet at... Sorry, math,lol--11-12 days... Am I just impatient? It really has felt more like 20-22 days to me .
> 
> Those are looking good man, have you notice the NHK being a heavy feeder?
> ...


I'm not usually in any hurry for my clones to root so I give mine a couple of weeks with just a little attention. The NHK are VERY fast rooters and went 100% with them. I put some right into the rosepots 33 days ago and the others went into smaller containers until I was able to pot them up yesterday.

No I don't see them as being heavy feeders, they get dark green pretty easily. Mine that are in flower got a little crispy, not sure if they were fed to much or the light being to low.


----------



## Theowl (Sep 19, 2012)

Alrighty, I'll be patient and keep waiting then... 

Thanks again HC. I may take you up on those DOG seeds if that's still cool.. I'd really like to get one to take for me and get up and go!


----------



## ghb (Sep 19, 2012)

still getting seeds in your dog HC? mine throw nanners out throughout flowering, sometimes even full banana pods but they never seem to get seeded for some reason. interesting point.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 19, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Got caught up in a cleaning project (damn cats let me know when I'm being tardy with their litter box) and kind of got carried away with it lol.
> 
> Didn't forget about the pics : !)



pics , pics , pics , pics , pics


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 19, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Alrighty, I'll be patient and keep waiting then...
> 
> Thanks again HC. I may take you up on those DOG seeds if that's still cool.. I'd really like to get one to take for me and get up and go!


Asolutely Owlman!





ghb said:


> still getting seeds in your dog HC? mine throw nanners out throughout flowering, sometimes even full banana pods but they never seem to get seeded for some reason. interesting point.


Whats happenin mate! I swear the ocassional dog beans that I do get must have one of the fairies or gnomes doing it for me cause there aint no nanners nor male flowers that I can see. It's like the dog who poops the golden turd. Or egg maybe?!? 

Where did yours come from and don't say me ahaha


My Kush did not need to come out of the garden today so I'll take some pics of them tomorrow. They are all in the sweet spot under the 1k and just looked to comfortable there to move them lol. 

I did take a couple pics of the Grape Apollo and DGA #1 and #3 at a couple of weeks in though ; !)


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 19, 2012)

The seeds i was so happy to get last nite where the tranquil elephantizer remix  Have you heard of these before HC ?? 

There made by Bodhi , dont know if you know him but his strains are very renowned for being 10 outta 10 in ALL departments .... His latest creation the tranquil elephantizer was a VERY limited run and one he will never do again as he lost the parents in a heat wave ... i think he only made 20 packs TOTAL .... They where put online and sold out in under 4 minutes !!! 

Heres the info on the strain , let me know what you think 

Genetics: 88 G13/Hashplant x snow lotus 

*Description*this is a cannabis genetic remix, switching the tranquil elephantizer parents into opposite positions, using the incredible heavy duty deadly g pheno of ndnguy's 1988 g13 hashplant, and the proven powerhouse snow lotus male, for the ultimate sensual couch lock experience. this strain is like a smokeable green quaalude, perfect for getting barreled while couch surfing or down shifting into long deep love making sessions. i created this strain for some serious slow motion midnight magik, so take the load off with some traquil elephantizer, its heavy duty canna love lube.... i have a sneaky feeling these will be even better than the original, but as we know.. different strokes for different folks, let the heads decide. this is a one run wonder, the mom was lost in a heatwave. limited!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 19, 2012)

Wa wa we wa says Borat! Very nice 

You let US know how it is....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 19, 2012)

Grape Apollo resin dripper pheno (apollo dom) from Frost Bros at 22 days....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 19, 2012)

Double Grape Apollo (P10 x GA) pheno #1 at 22 days...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 19, 2012)

Double Grape Apollo pheno #3 also 22 days....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 19, 2012)

GA...






DGA #1...






DGA #3...


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 19, 2012)

That DGA #3 looks like it's going to be a heavy weight. 
Some Apollo magic all over your place eh?! Nice work mango!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 19, 2012)

Like, like, like, like....lol

Nice to see what you got going HC, thanks for that update.


----------



## C.Indica (Sep 19, 2012)

2 CaliBand, 2 x BSB, BSBxCB, BMF all going strong in bloom finally.
AE both went female with one ballsack branch, classic hermaphrodite.
Was that ICE a good mom? I'd hate to hear that she messed up one of your projects.

This CaliBand is some frosty shit, thanks so much!

How's things been everyone?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey indie what's going on man.

Yeah the Ice was a very good mom, I would think any herming issues would come from the headband side of things. Prolly just a little over sensitive lol, I think your going to really like that smoke though...let me know what you think k : ?)

Five HC strains going huh! That puts a smile on my face


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh man I am in so much pain this morning, yesterday was bad enough but this morning it's worse. Feels like someone left a knife in my rhomboid muscle, inbetween the shoulder and the bottom of the neck. Prolly tweaked it a couple of days ago (we both had to get off a couple of night ago lol, broke my bed in the process too lmao. Yeah I know right playing with fire) and now everything is inflammed. Not incapacitating but damn near close. Beautiful day out too bummer.

Ibuprofen and a little extra weed look to be the order of the day. Probably should try and take it easy too

Whiteberry puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Theowl (Sep 20, 2012)

No good man! Hope that grass helps ease the tension!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2012)

Theowl said:


> No good man! Hope that grass helps ease the tension!


Thanks man the weed helps some. I'm thinking pinched nerve now because the pain is moving down my right arm. Really hard for me to sit still and I'm sure I'm making it worse by not totally taking it easy. And no comfortable positions either lol.


----------



## Psychild (Sep 20, 2012)

no bueno :/ I normally get the same feeling whenever I sleep wrong....I always put my arm underneath my pillow, but sometimes if I stretch it too far up, or sleep without my arm propping the pillow up I want to die the next day. Also I noticed I sleep with my mom slighly open Lol and if I tilt my head down on my billow and don't support my bottom jaw it feels like I've been punched in the face when I wake up. Be more aware when you sleep


----------



## Saerimmner (Sep 20, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> The seeds i was so happy to get last nite where the tranquil elephantizer remix  Have you heard of these before HC ??
> 
> There made by Bodhi , dont know if you know him but his strains are very renowned for being 10 outta 10 in ALL departments .... His latest creation the tranquil elephantizer was a VERY limited run and one he will never do again as he lost the parents in a heat wave ... i think he only made 20 packs TOTAL .... They where put online and sold out in under 4 minutes !!!
> 
> ...


Looks lovely, would love a cut of that at some point


----------



## ghb (Sep 20, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Whats happenin mate! I swear the ocassional dog beans that I do get must have one of the fairies or gnomes doing it for me cause there aint no nanners nor male flowers that I can see. It's like the dog who poops the golden turd. Or egg maybe?!?
> 
> Where did yours come from and don't say me ahaha


i got them from BB, i have grew out two seeds so far and they both hermied. the first one was similar to yours, i never saw any nuts but the preflowers had seeds in, pretty cool. the one i'm growing now is about 10 percent male, really hard for a commercial grow as i'm plucking nanners daily. i really like the smoke though, it's pretty heavy stuff, perfect night time meds.

have you made any crosses with it?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2012)

Psychild said:


> no bueno :/ I normally get the same feeling whenever I sleep wrong....I always put my arm underneath my pillow, but sometimes if I stretch it too far up, or sleep without my arm propping the pillow up I want to die the next day. Also I noticed I sleep with my mom slighly open Lol and if I tilt my head down on my billow and don't support my bottom jaw it feels like I've been punched in the face when I wake up. Be more aware when you sleep


You were in the ballpark as far as how it happened  Thanks for the advice though. I have chronic pain in my knees and quite often in my lower back and arthitis in the facett joints of my neck. Always had problems with my neck and back but it was the worst in my 20s...just like you described


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2012)

ghb said:


> i got them from BB, i have grew out two seeds so far and they both hermied. the first one was similar to yours, i never saw any nuts but the preflowers had seeds in, pretty cool. the one i'm growing now is about 10 percent male, really hard for a commercial grow as i'm plucking nanners daily. i really like the smoke though, it's pretty heavy stuff, perfect night time meds.
> 
> have you made any crosses with it?


No I haven't. Never crossed my mind to cross it but I have been thinking about making my own heavey hitter like that. I have a single femmed HB bean from T and if she's stable and a keeper I'll make a cross with that and something else. The Caseyband is right up the with the DOG so that would a possibility. Or an OG cross. Been thinking about that headband bean though lately, think it will get dropped in water pretty soon.

Brought the Kushes down for a quick water and photo shoot...about to post em.

I don't normally smoke the dog during the day but today I'm making an exception lol puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2012)

Ahahaha hey psychild man, don't tell people you sleep with your mom lol. I'm sorry I'm just laughing so hard at your typo. Sorry man doesn't take much to amuse this simple mind


----------



## ghb (Sep 20, 2012)

here's a pickle, how many crosses have you made? it seems everybody is growing your gear!.

i'm a few years off breeding i reckon, of all the accidental crosses i have made i have only ever grown one bean ( deep blues/ super lemon haze) i thought it would be a good combo but it was a hermi so it had to go.

oh the possibilities.


haha just read the sleeping with his mom slightly open, that is a bad one


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh fuk now tears are running down my face...so slightly open huh ; ?) Verses slightly closed lol?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2012)

ghb said:


> here's a pickle, how many crosses have you made? it seems everybody is growing your gear!.
> 
> i'm a few years off breeding i reckon, of all the accidental crosses i have made i have only ever grown one bean ( deep blues/ super lemon haze) i thought it would be a good combo but it was a hermi so it had to go.
> 
> ...


I decided to give my stuff away instead of dealing with the same shit I been dealing with my whole life, and never regreted it for a second. Not a whole lot of crosses made ghb and half of them I'm sure were accidental lol. The number of freebies that have been given away is pretty insane though hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2012)

NHK (OG x (LLOG x Chemdawg) at 37 days. One is a Bubbamaster though, anyone tell which one?


----------



## Psychild (Sep 20, 2012)

Boy do I miss being able to turn around and see that beautiful site happening right behind me in my tent >< Lol


----------



## Theowl (Sep 20, 2012)

Ima say the one with the super white pistolas!


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Sep 20, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ahahaha hey psychild man, don't tell people you sleep with your mom lol. I'm sorry I'm just laughing so hard at your typo. Sorry man doesn't take much to amuse this simple mind


Haha I was wondering who was going to call him out about that. You can't expect stuff like that to go un-noticed on a forum full of people that smoke pot haha


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 20, 2012)

ghb said:


> haha just read the sleeping with his mom slightly open, that is a bad one



I thought the same thing, hahaha , think it need an edit ... PMSL


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 20, 2012)

Saerimmner said:


> Looks lovely, would love a cut of that at some point


nothing like getting straight to the point ay Sae  lol


----------



## ghb (Sep 20, 2012)

somebody please tell me what the asshole avatars are about. been doing my head in for months, is it from when riu got hacked?


----------



## Psychild (Sep 20, 2012)

WTF, where did that quote come from!?!? Lol


----------



## Psychild (Sep 20, 2012)

FML -_- Lol

[/life]


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Sep 20, 2012)

ghb said:


> somebody please tell me what the asshole avatars are about. been doing my head in for months, is it from when riu got hacked?


I've been wondering the same thing...


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 21, 2012)

ghb said:


> somebody please tell me what the asshole avatars are about. been doing my head in for months, is it from when riu got hacked?


No mate, the asshole avatars are from awhile back when we all used to call each other assholes , we had a big group of us with those avatars and also had the asshole seed collective but over time the assholes have dwindled , highlanders avatar went back to normal, dizz left , bbyy left, I think voidling changed his back a few others also went back to old avatars or no longer post. Us assholes are now a rare breed, basically it means nothing we were just messing about and showing that we are assholes in general lmao.... I think me n owl might be the last few assholes....... Owl we need to recruit, the force is strong in this cave lol.,


----------



## ghb (Sep 21, 2012)

strange thing to be calling yourselves but i like people who don't mind taking the piss out of themselves sometimes.

i like the cut of your gib son. so chris chby4442220 and dizzlefrost left riu? sad to hear.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2012)

Psychild said:


> Boy do I miss being able to turn around and see that beautiful site happening right behind me in my tent >< Lol


Before you know it my friend before you know it 



Theowl said:


> Ima say the one with the super white pistolas!


No but I'll give ya a hint...it's the one with the least damage to it's leaves




RobbieP said:


> Owl we need to recruit, the force is strong in this cave lol.,


Ahaha that was good thanks for the chuckle ; !) Always bump something that makes me laugh out loud. 

How's it going man : ?)


Kicking back on the porch for a few and soaking up some rays waiting for the ibuprofen to kick in. Lemon Qleaner is helping a lot too. Low 40s last night, 20s the night before with a good frost so I guess from here on out it's indian summer


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2012)

ghb said:


> strange thing to be calling yourselves but i like people who don't mind taking the piss out of themselves sometimes.
> 
> i like the cut of your gib son. so chris chby4442220 and dizzlefrost left riu? sad to hear.


No chris didna leave, he's working insane hours lately and has two jobs. Plus his pc shit the bed recently. I think he's just super busy that's all. Dizz is over at the breeders site Cannazon under the Frost Bros retailing his gear. A few of the assholes are over there but not very often it's a rather quiet site.


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 21, 2012)

8073 very nice- highlander

pysch-this is funny -you sleep wit yo mom open LOL


> no bueno :/ I normally get the same feeling whenever I sleep wrong....I always put my arm underneath my pillow, but sometimes if I stretch it too far up, or sleep without my arm propping the pillow up I want to die the next day. Also I noticed I sleep with my mom slighly open Lol and if I tilt my head down on my billow and don't support my bottom jaw it feels like I've been punched in the face when I wake up. Be more aware when you sleep


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 21, 2012)

Seems like time for a chorus! 
[video=youtube;UrgpZ0fUixs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrgpZ0fUixs[/video]


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 21, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ahaha that was good thanks for the chuckle ; !) Always bump something that makes me laugh out loud.
> 
> How's it going man : ?)
> 
> ...



Hope your neck/back is feeling better , that will teach you !!! LMAO 

Im good mango , just rushed off my feet ... its the better halfs birthday today so been running round getting presents sorted and stuff , going to pizza express in a minute for a sit down meal so should be nice  
Might try it on later aswell and see if i get lucky lmao !! 

Quick question for the cave dwellers , do these plants look over fed / under fed or do you think its light bleaching and i need to raise my light.... ive raised the light a few inches anyway but just want your lots input 



Ill catch you when i get back later broski's


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Sep 21, 2012)

Just looks crispy, moving the light like you did should do the trick. =)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2012)

You would think wouldn't you lol 

If I had to make an educated guess I would have to say underfed. With the ph being off you see it in the bottom leaves first and it's more of a brown dead looking leaf. Overfed if I'm not mistaken shows up in the top leaves first with either a curl or crispy look. Those doing one or both of two things...needs more N as they are using it right up or raise your ph to the upper 6s to better help with cal and mag absortion. Lets see what she looks like next week robbie.

Have fun at the pizza joint man! Besides your baby boy ya got a couple of other kids right? Ah heavy sigh, seems like those days were just yesterday


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Sep 21, 2012)

loks internal to me nutes is my guess
a difff burn


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 21, 2012)

Yeah I do see some burning at the leaf tips. But it's down lower though. Hmmmm?


----------



## duchieman (Sep 21, 2012)

They seem as though they went through a deficiency and are recovering. Is that coir and perlite Robbie?


----------



## Senseimilla (Sep 21, 2012)

Man you got a loooong thread... those grape apollos are looking great excited to see how they turn out


----------



## ghb (Sep 22, 2012)

robbie, here is my two cents on the matter. up your ppms, feed them more often and bring the light back down slightly. if you have a good rootmass and you are in coco/ perlite in airpots your more or less can't over water. also what strain is it?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 22, 2012)

Wow thanks to everyone for there input , sorry i didnt get back online last nite , we had a right nitemare at the pizza place ! they didnt have our reservation , then they messed our starters up (how can you mess garlic dough balls up ?? ) then they brought our main pizzas out and they where stone cold , so we politly told them were not happy and told them we wouldnt be finishing our meals or paying ... they clearly knew they where in the wrong as they didnt even try to argue .... ended up going to some close friends who lived near the pizza place and having a chinese lol.
After that i remember smoking a spliff of exodus cheese and waking up on my couch at 3am with the baby asleep on top of my chest lmao !!

Kirsty says we where sat on the couch holding the baby when we got home , she went to the toilet and when she came back into the room i was out like a light hahaha.

Right onto business ........ 

Well ive read everyones responses , ill keep the light abit higher just for now and if alls ok ill slowly bring it down abit closer over the course of the next week , ive just done a feed with a higher nute mix and some Cal mag at a slightly higher PH (normally PH to 5.8 but this time PH'ed to 6.6 to try and get the cal mag in abit quicker) tested the run off and its gone in at 6.6 and comes out at 6.2 so that seems to be good enough. 

Ghb yeah im growing in coco and perlite mixture mate and i only transported into the airpots about 10 days ago from just standard small pots , the strain is Pineapple Express (from clone so not sure of breeder). i didnt think it was possible to over water with a coco / airpot combination but its always best to ask  The airpots dry out pretty quick and ive been watering everyother day , ill try and do every day watering unless they look like they dont need it then ill miss a day and do the day after .

This will get sorted ... also i try to keep stuff simple im only a week into flowering so im still using my veg nutes ( i always use veg nutes until 2 weeks into flower then i start the flower nutes) 
This is all i use in veg .... 




And this is all i use in Flower ...... 



Only other thing i add is PH down as my tap water is pretty hard here (7.7 straight out the tap)


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 22, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Besides your baby boy ya got a couple of other kids right? Ah heavy sigh, seems like those days were just yesterday


yeah man i got 2 boys and a girl , lads are 6 weeks and 3 and my daughter is 7 .... Only the boys live with me though , my daughter lives with her pain in the ass mom lol ... i have her every wednesday after school for tea togethor then i spend every other weekend with her


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 24, 2012)

Everyone foliar feeding enough? I know that I haven't been until just recently. One of the few things I have added recently to try and up my yeild. Somethings working cause the run of GA that gets flipped tomorrow are turning into monsters lol


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Everyone foliar feeding enough? I know that I haven't been until just recently. One of the few things I have added recently to try and up my yeild. Somethings working cause the run of GA that gets flipped tomorrow are turning into monsters lol


 I'm a foliar fiend! Every morning and every evening at least, right into the first week or two of flower. Mostly just water but also with kelp and EM's, and filtered tea. I think the light/magnifying thing is bogus crap but nonetheless I do it in the dark or away from the lights with good airflow around them, just like an overcast, windy and misty day. 

Here's my vid if you didn't catch it on the 600.

[video=youtube;Jwt-l1iY2jM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jwt-l1iY2jM[/video]


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 24, 2012)

Hey I just checked out your vid Duchie. Thanks I had not seen it : !). Man they look happy as hell don't they and all ready to do their thing lol, and it's such a natural and easy thing to do. Nice job! I was doing it occasionally but stumbled upon a good thread on foliar feeding recently and it gave me just what I needed,,,a little kick in the ass reminder haha. 

Happy gardening man!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks dude. I don't mean to pump this guy too much but I learned a lot from him so I'll link you guys up here. He first started with a little business on the west coast and the website is full of good info. Now he's moved on, across the country, and he's started another site, again full of info. Here they are.

http://www.gardenerspantry.ca/ Check out the newsletters and articles

http://www.smilinggardener.com/ Check the Blog entries.

Highly recommended


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 27, 2012)

Check these babies out....very pleased with the vigorous growth and the monster size flowers they produce. These get flipped next week I have some in flower at day 44 that I'll get some shots of today.

NHK...


----------



## ghb (Sep 27, 2012)

very nice branching for such short plants, i think you'll be pleased come ten weeks time


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 27, 2012)

Lookin' good man, i have another small clone i put in flower at 7" along with the deformed mother, if they yield as well as before i should get at least 15 grams. they do grow vigorously though, which is great. i had a clone i started 12/12 at 11" in ten days by the time it flowered it was 23" and it wasn't all stretch, pretty nice for a majority indica. i can definitely tell i have a different pheno then you. pics in a week or two whenever my cam gets here.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 27, 2012)

well heres a update on the pineapples of mine ... not much change i know most the bros on here are saying they needed more food but now im giving them full nutes and cal mag but theres not much diffence except what looklike more burn imo ....

i think i might be feeding too hard ???? dunno though .... thoughts fellow assholes ?


----------



## ghb (Sep 27, 2012)

when i saw the last pics i thought you were still in veg robbie. those leaves will never recover, concentrate on the flowers now. it does kinda look like burn but it could be a hundred things.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 27, 2012)

GHB, why don't you think those leaves can recover.


----------



## ghb (Sep 27, 2012)

once they go brown they will never be green again, the slightly yellow ones might turn green again but once i see burnt tips and curling i tend to give up hope for them. doesn't mean the plants can't continue to grow and produce nice buds though.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 27, 2012)

ghb said:


> once they go brown they will never be green again, the slightly yellow ones might turn green again but once i see burnt tips and curling i tend to give up hope for them. doesn't mean the plants can't continue to grow and produce nice buds though.


Oh ok, i thought you meant the Yellowing, not the dead parts. I have recently been a witness to yellow going green. Lol.


----------



## ghb (Sep 27, 2012)

i have a bottle of pure nitrogen by canna that pretty much is green paint, so long as the leaves aren't scarred they will recover. robbie has used a similar product and the plants seem to be responding well. i know it's nice to have the plants looking all pretty but all we really care about is the buds.


----------



## Senseimilla (Sep 27, 2012)

whats NHK?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey robbie I have plants in flower right now that look like that on the lower leaves. I'm attributing it to my ph being off on one or more of their waterings. I'll go snap a shot now before I put up some flowering NHK pics

There ya go man. Now to see how the bud porn came out


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 27, 2012)

thanks all , ill just keep going and see how they go then , ill keep you all updated ! thanks again !


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 27, 2012)

Hey there sensei. NHK is short for Neighborhood Kush....OG x (LLOG x Chemdawg)

Ghb these are 8.5 weekers. If I can hold off that long lol. Just shy of 6.5 weeks now...


----------



## ghb (Sep 27, 2012)

they look amazing good job, are they as dense as they look?. i think you will be chopping before the 8 week mark at this rate.


----------



## Senseimilla (Sep 27, 2012)

Nice looking plants! I think 8 weeks sounds about right... they look like they have about 10 more days to go to me... if they're late swellers I can see 8.5 for extra swell time.... still a lot of thriving white hairs that have not receded -- looking very good for their age -- spot on grow by the looks of it... it's almost like this guy knows something about growing bud.... 

NHK sounds badass... will happily accept seed donations for the pheno hunts  how do they smell? I am not big on the funky gym short rotting garbage smell of the last OG Kush I grew out


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 27, 2012)

ghb said:


> they look amazing good job, are they as dense as they look?. i think you will be chopping before the 8 week mark at this rate.





Senseimilla said:


> Nice looking plants! I think 8 weeks sounds about right... they look like they have about 10 more days to go to me... if they're late swellers I can see 8.5 for extra swell time.... still a lot of thriving white hairs that have not receded -- looking very good for their age -- spot on grow by the looks of it... it's almost like this guy knows something about growing bud....
> 
> NHK sounds badass... will happily accept seed donations for the pheno hunts  how do they smell? I am not big on the funky gym short rotting garbage smell of the last OG Kush I grew out


Thanks guys. I've even checked the dates a couple of times because I don't quite see 2+ more weeks in them either. Pretty much what you were thinking sensei. They won't be going any longer than 8 anyways cause I'm short on dough right now lol. Got two runs worth (14) of them potted up into rosepots along with the 7 that get flipped next week. Definitely will be taking more cuttings of those. I just put two and a half dozen Grape Apollo and Double Grape Apollo cuttings into rapid rooters yesterday too lol. Flipped a run of the GA and the DBL GA last week 

They are quite tight ghb just like they look.....not like rocks like the bubba that's in there but real hard none the less. They accidentally got one or two extra doses of bloom during the first 3 weeks of flower hence the burnt leaves but maybe that helped with the size. I'm sure I'll get to know them quite well soon ; !)


----------



## Senseimilla (Sep 27, 2012)

Oooooh be sure and post pics of all those grape apollos when they're up and going should be pretty  do yours turn purple? with or without cold?


----------



## Voidling (Sep 27, 2012)

hey all I put up a smallish update on my thread. More to come soon


----------



## Senseimilla (Sep 27, 2012)

About time


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 28, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> Nice looking plants! I think 8 weeks sounds about right... they look like they have about 10 more days to go to me... if they're late swellers I can see 8.5 for extra swell time.... still a lot of thriving white hairs that have not receded -- looking very good for their age -- spot on grow by the looks of it... it's almost like this guy knows something about growing bud....
> 
> NHK sounds badass... will happily accept seed donations for the pheno hunts  how do they smell? I am not big on the funky gym short rotting garbage smell of the last OG Kush I grew out


Yea I'm really loving how they are turning out for you HC, Especially with your growing style. When Owl did his she straight cola'd up. Which is also a good sign to me. I topped, fim'd and supercropped each one of mine {a different method on each) and they all did great. I have two pheno's in veg about 5 weeks old definitely look they could do a single cola as well @ 4 1/2 nodes per inch. I mean like my widows used too 1 oz single cola's without barely lollipopping under a 600 im sure, i was using 400 then.
I believe there are some down there with the tx crew. But No-one has what HC has but HC. Lol, Not even me. 
Unless owl got f1's, not bx1's. But i forgot. Lol. 

And HC i bought an envelope last night so i should hit the post today, or monday.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 28, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> Oooooh be sure and post pics of all those grape apollos when they're up and going should be pretty  do yours turn purple? with or without cold?


I'll find out soon. Things run a bit warm in the summer and right now in the fall everything is real easy to dial in perfectly ie temp and humidity and fresh air and all that good stuff. In a another month or so when it gets colder out I'll find out whether or not the GA will turn purple at all. The gorilla grape dom pheno had a tinge of purple but that was not the keeper cut. Something I call the resin dripper pheno is the one I kept, she's apollo dom. Love that strain haha! 

The mama of the DBL GA (Void P10) was definitely a purple people eater in the cold temps, I'll dig some pics up of her : !)



Voidling said:


> hey all I put up a smallish update on my thread. More to come soon


Ah what a coincedence Voidman I was thinking this morning that I'm hearing a lot about the Roms and BBs I should swing over and see what's up lol. Kool beans man!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea I'm really loving how they are turning out for you HC, Especially with your growing style. When Owl did his she straight cola'd up. Which is also a good sign to me. I topped, fim'd and supercropped each one of mine {a different method on each) and they all did great. I have two pheno's in veg about 5 weeks old definitely look they could do a single cola as well @ 4 1/2 nodes per inch. I mean like my widows used too 1 oz single cola's without barely lollipopping under a 600 im sure, i was using 400 then.
> I believe there are some down there with the tx crew. But No-one has what HC has but HC. Lol, Not even me.
> Unless owl got f1's, not bx1's. But i forgot. Lol.
> 
> And HC i bought an envelope last night so i should hit the post today, or monday.


Hey T what's up. That movie Dredd turned out to be pretty bad ass. Great special effects and Karl Urban kicked ass, made Stallone look like a pussy haha. 

Yeah those NHK are getting to the point where I just stare in awe at them lol. Trust me that don't happen very often. Thinking I need to pick up some more stakes lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 28, 2012)

Cloudy cool and going to rain this afternoon,,,nice day to make some hash


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 28, 2012)

purty buds. my Blackrose X c4Xcaseyband is startin to show some purples and reds! probably wait to chop to take some pics of the bud.

think its going to rain here also this after noon, cheers highlander.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 28, 2012)

Cheers droman should be an interesting cross!


----------



## Senseimilla (Sep 28, 2012)

Just checked my babies this morning... looks like I do have one c4xcaseyband still that is probably a female (very short and compact compared to the big stretchy males, so pretty sure it'll be a girl). Everybody else doing good... no more boys -- not sure if the other plants just weren't big enough/in flower long enough to show or I just have a lot of girls left... I think it's more that the others were smaller, but we'll see  Owl got to see them in person today when he stopped by.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 28, 2012)

black rose X (c4 Xcaseyband)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> Just checked my babies this morning... looks like I do have one c4xcaseyband still that is probably a female (very short and compact compared to the big stretchy males, so pretty sure it'll be a girl). Everybody else doing good... no more boys -- not sure if the other plants just weren't big enough/in flower long enough to show or I just have a lot of girls left... I think it's more that the others were smaller, but we'll see  Owl got to see them in person today when he stopped by.


Ah that's great about the BMF sensei good luck with it! I know several folks who say it's their favorite smoke  Hoping you have a lot of girls left with the others man ; !)



dababydroman said:


> black rose X (c4 Xcaseyband)


I can see the headband influence along with the BR. Thanks for the pic droman that's very cool


----------



## Theowl (Sep 29, 2012)

Yeah, I only got the BX1's..  

Things looking good fellas!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Cloudy cool and going to rain this afternoon,,,nice day to make some hash


Hey Owl what's going on man. It seems the older I get the more I love the shitty weather lol. Sitting on the porch watching it rain and sampling the hash I made last night. Wrapped it in a coffee filter and put it on top of the nursery box to dry last night and this morning it had turned to a very nice honey gold color. Good shtuffff!!


----------



## Theowl (Sep 29, 2012)

Yessir! I've been out in the shop this morning, sitting listening to the rain.. 

Mmm, hasshhh...


----------



## Senseimilla (Sep 29, 2012)

Hehe nice yeah one of the reasons I'm actually thinking I might not do bad in the seattle area is because I don't mind weather like this at all  Now my wife I'm not sure 

Miss hash too... bubble bags going to waste... but only for a couple of months  then it's going to be trim city baby... i'll probably do some dry ice hash... there is actually a dry ice factory that sells direct on the way home from work that i saw a few weeks back  One of the benefits to living/working on the east side


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2012)

Alright I just triple checked the dates on the NHK...8/15 was day 1 of flower for them that means they are on day 45. Number 3 has pretty much all of its hairs receded. and numbers 4 and 5 close behind. And dig this, trics are 10-20% amber. And their friggen huge!!! Their being flushed this weekend and chopped next week.

Totally blown away. This is them on aug 17...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2012)

And here they are a few minutes ago minus one that's in the kitchen sink.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 29, 2012)

Awesome shit HC. The BC mom's flowering time was 55 days crispy. 50 if you need it. And Lush's is always around 8-9 weeks but the male i used was so funky i'm assuming he was more of the longer flowering lush, from my experience. they look awesome n plumped up nice, great job. I really wish i could f2 them, and i didnt get any bx1 males either 5 fems out of 6 beans and i didn't like the male i got. I have ck lush male i have been collecting from so i can f2 those (wait til you see pics of em) i might just take him to the bc lush. i'm also gonna take him to dog, and the sour kush i have. Just for kicks unless they turn out extra incredible.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks T you should see them in person the camera doesn't do justice. I flipped off the lights for a couple of minutes and took those shots in the dark this afternoon. I think at lights out I'll take a couple more with a flashlight on them and no flash from the camera. I really should make myself a little photo shoot room lol.

I was going to say maybe they get their short flowering time from the mom but on the seed run they went 8.5 wks just like the lush. I had a bc pheno early on and I don't really see any bc influence on these. Isn't LLOG a big yeilder? Or is chemdawg? I don't know where all the weight comes from but I'm looking forward to growing some more out. I have a run that's getting flipped tomorrow night and they are all huge, bigger than the previous group. Twenty one in all in veg right now and each one is super healthy. Way to go man awesome strain!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 29, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks T you should see them in person the camera doesn't do justice. I flipped off the lights for a couple of minutes and took those shots in the dark this afternoon. I think at lights out I'll take a couple more with a flashlight on them and no flash from the camera. I really should make myself a little photo shoot room lol.
> 
> I was going to say maybe they get their short flowering time from the mom but on the seed run they went 8.5 wks just like the lush. I had a bc pheno early on and I don't really see any bc influence on these. Isn't LLOG a big yeilder? Or is chemdawg? I don't know where all the weight comes from but I'm looking forward to growing some more out. I have a run that's getting flipped tomorrow night and they are all huge, bigger than the previous group. Twenty one in all in veg right now and each one is super healthy. Way to go man awesome strain!


Lemon larry gets yield from Sour D, and Chemdawg D is also. But the answer to your question is Lush is a big yielder(for a kush) the poppa was an f4 lush. i think the yield has a lot to do with vigor as they are so different genetically. But i will say those look Lushy in structure.


----------



## ghb (Sep 30, 2012)

i bet your whole neighbourhood stinks of kush HC. they are definately keepers by the sounds of things. i agree about taking pics, they never do the plants justice, never like being there in person to appreciate the resin/ terpene profile, i also like to give the buds a feel ( i know, shoot me).

lovely stuff.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2012)

Top of the mornin to yas mate! Been up for a couple of hours now, too much sugar last night I think couldn't sleep for shit.

They don't stink too bad actually. Number 4 does but the others are more sutble. Forgot to take pics at lights out last night, the cracken came over and had me occupied. Actually I shouldn't call her that cause she's been real sweet lately. Let's see what's the date haha,,,prolly next week I'll be calling her that again.

I'll get some better pics up of them before they come down this week they certainly deserve it!

Ubber Kush x Chemberry puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ghb (Sep 30, 2012)

who you passin' to? i wish i could grab some of that, my arms just aint long enough


----------



## Senseimilla (Sep 30, 2012)

for real pass some of that shit here...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2012)

Here ya go brotha puff puff cough cough>>>>>>>>>>>>>topped with hash 8 !)

Just took a bunch of new pics,,,,,then deleted most of them lol. Couple of them came out though so here goes.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Senseimilla (Sep 30, 2012)

They're chunkin' up nicely  I wish I was that close... gonna be pretty sweet though once i'm doing one harvest a month of new strains  Hurry up november, hurry up!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2012)

That second pic is bringing back good memories.


----------



## ghb (Sep 30, 2012)

i'd be stickin a fork in them already hc, gonna be some knockout for sure


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> They're chunkin' up nicely  I wish I was that close... gonna be pretty sweet though once i'm doing one harvest a month of new strains  Hurry up november, hurry up!!!


Nice vid sensei I just checked it out. Harvest time will be here before you know it!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> That second pic is bringing back good memories.


Good! Holding a camera in one hand and a flashlight in the other didn't make for very good pics. I guess my hand was shaking cause most were blurry



ghb said:


> i'd be stickin a fork in them already hc, gonna be some knockout for sure


It is some knockout that is for very sure lol. It runs a close second to the DOG in high and taste. The two #3 plants will come down tomorrow and the other five tues and wed. A week earlier than anticipated! Bonus lol!!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 30, 2012)

Those are nice looking plants for sure. Like to know what you get out of them when all's said and done. I think the shortest flowering thing I have going right now are Strawberry Sour Diesel and they're supposed to be 50-55 days. It's also supposed to get pretty chunky like those too. What's the crosses in that NHK again guys? 

Hope everyone's well here.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2012)

T crossed a Blue Cheese with his Lush (OG x (LLOG x Chemdawg) and came up with these beasts lol. Yeah I can't get over how quickly these finished. And with the weight that they are carrying too. Strawberry Sour Diesel sounds sweet post a pic over here when they are done if you would like.

These NHK get flipped tonight.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2012)

Strawberry sour D and Anything related are sorta grail like to me. Which SSD do you have duchie?

And those are going to get BEEFY HC. Bout to send a pm your way.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 30, 2012)

They're Devils Harvest. T Light is another name they go by? Femmed seed that I had 5 of and 2 made it. Big healthy plants. Gonna grab some cuts from her and see if I can reveg them, just in case they're keepers. I have so much going on right now as it is, trying to find some real nice boys and girls, but I think I can fit a couple more in the veg cabinet for now. You can see them in the vid I posted here the other day but even now they're a lot further along and flowering nice. They have these big ass fan leaves though and I'm not sure if I like that for an indoor grow. Lights on in a few hours so I'll get a shot then. I'll grab a shot of my Double Koosh as well and throw it up in your Kush thread T.

Can't wait until I get a new camera in a few weeks. Still have to use my phone cam for now.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


>


Wow looking huuuuuuge man !
Cant wait till my ladies are looking like this 
3 weeks down 5 to go lol cant wait to get this 1st lot out the way then im going to have a crop every 4-5 weeks and ill not have to wait this long again man ... shutting down and having to restart sucks ass lol !!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 30, 2012)

That's what I had to do too Robbie. Had a really bad hermie get everything in my tent and then I moved so I chopped everything as late as I could and restart after I got settled. I've been paying for it lately and I'm none the happy about it. No way I could afford what I need. I'm smoking resins from my trim now. No harvest for me for another 4 or 5 weeks, I think. But then after that....!


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 30, 2012)

duchieman said:


> That's what I had to do too Robbie. Had a really bad hermie get everything in my tent and then I moved so I chopped everything as late as I could and restart after I got settled. I've been paying for it lately and I'm none the happy about it. No way I could afford what I need. I'm smoking resins from my trim now. No harvest for me for another 4 or 5 weeks, I think. But then after that....!


sounds same as me man , i had to shut down as we moved house , then we found out my wife was pregnant so i couldnt start back up until after the baby was here , not had a harvest for about 8-9 months !!! 
I ran out of smoke about 6 months ago and ive been buying street weed since then , its cost me absolutely loads and im not happy about it as all as the street deals are always underweight and shitty quality !! Only time ive had a good smoke is when grower friends have sorted me abit of there personal stash or the fairy has been kind to me lol ... 5 weeks friday just gone is my chop date for the pineapple express then 4 weeks after that the cheese comes down and then the perpetual should be in full force with another harvest every 3-5 weeks there after


----------



## duchieman (Sep 30, 2012)

Wow. That's a long time. I'm not happy about the so called Kush being sold to me either. Sometimes I think my tolerance is just getting high, but them I throw in some of my oil, or hash and "Nope", I can still get higher so must be this shite I'm buying. $140 a half, that lasts me and the wife 4 or 5 days, is not sustainable for me. I think I'm gonna have to try an ween myself down over the next bit. Might be a good thing. If everything goes well over the next week or so I'm planning on going to CC25 so it might be good to cleanse myself a bit before than. But then again...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2012)

duchieman said:


> They're Devils Harvest. T Light is another name they go by? Femmed seed that I had 5 of and 2 made it. Big healthy plants. Gonna grab some cuts from her and see if I can reveg them, just in case they're keepers. I have so much going on right now as it is, trying to find some real nice boys and girls, but I think I can fit a couple more in the veg cabinet for now. You can see them in the vid I posted here the other day but even now they're a lot further along and flowering nice. They have these big ass fan leaves though and I'm not sure if I like that for an indoor grow. Lights on in a few hours so I'll get a shot then. I'll grab a shot of my Double Koosh as well and throw it up in your Kush thread T.
> 
> Can't wait until I get a new camera in a few weeks. Still have to use my phone cam for now.


Yea i almost orderd it, and also strawberry delight and a few more Strawberry Cough x Diesel type strains.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Wow. That's a long time. I'm not happy about the so called Kush being sold to me either. Sometimes I think my tolerance is just getting high, but them I throw in some of my oil, or hash and "Nope", I can still get higher so must be this shite I'm buying. $140 a half, that lasts me and the wife 4 or 5 days, is not sustainable for me. I think I'm gonna have to try an ween myself down over the next bit. Might be a good thing. If everything goes well over the next week or so I'm planning on going to CC25 so it might be good to cleanse myself a bit before than. But then again...


That sucks man, been there. Being a grower and spoiling yourself and then running out and having to pay the dealer sucks,


----------



## Senseimilla (Sep 30, 2012)

duchieman said:


> Wow. That's a long time. I'm not happy about the so called Kush being sold to me either. Sometimes I think my tolerance is just getting high, but them I throw in some of my oil, or hash and "Nope", I can still get higher so must be this shite I'm buying. $140 a half, that lasts me and the wife 4 or 5 days, is not sustainable for me. I think I'm gonna have to try an ween myself down over the next bit. Might be a good thing. If everything goes well over the next week or so I'm planning on going to CC25 so it might be good to cleanse myself a bit before than. But then again...


If your oil or hash gets you higher that doesn't mean your weed is bad... oil and hash are supposed to get you way higher than flowers  also if you smoke oil and hash sometimes your flowers are gonna suck in comparison  oil and hash raise your tolerance big time. But yeah my experience is most commercial is shit as far as tolerance 2 or 3 days and you almost might as well not be smoking. Growing's the way to go... dramatically cheaper to supply yourself. I've gone most of this year on one grow  now i'm just focusing on finding killer mothers with very little tolerance. Had a couple of solid strains my last grow but nothing elite.


----------



## duchieman (Sep 30, 2012)

Yeah, I know you're right. Sometimes I just need to stand up to realize how high I am.  Kinda like the guy I'd be serving at the bar for an hour, who hasn't a pinch of slur, but when he gets up to go to the bathroom his stagger makes up for it. 

Here's that SSD 1 and two. Last shot is the SC. Doesn't bother her one bit.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2012)

Well I just culled 2 strains from the line-up, the BSB and the Grape Ape. Diced up their clones into itty bitty pieces lol. Seven nice big NHK clones are in the budroom and will get their first night of darkness in a little while. More vegging in the closet along with some DBL GA


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 30, 2012)

Nice looking plant Duchie


----------



## duchieman (Sep 30, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well I just culled 2 strains from the line-up, the BSB and the Grape Ape. Diced up their clones into itty bitty pieces lol. Seven nice big NHK clones are in the budroom and will get their first night of darkness in a little while. More vegging in the closet along with some DBL GA


[video=youtube;kb6ErLPt4t8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kb6ErLPt4t8[/video]


----------



## duchieman (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks man. I think she'd make a great scrogger. We'll see how good she turns out first. 

Time to clear things up and make room for the new girls eh?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 30, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well I just culled 2 strains from the line-up, the BSB and the Grape Ape. Diced up their clones into itty bitty pieces lol. Seven nice big NHK clones are in the budroom and will get their first night of darkness in a little while. More vegging in the closet along with some DBL GA


Why trash em? was it for Similarities(grape ape to DGA?) or Potency(bsb). Just came out of my room sniffin some veg girls. and man these f5 c99 pineapples are as advertised and smell like funky pineapples i'm hype about this, i usually dint like fruity smells unless it is awesome, kinda like a sensi star i had that smeed like Lemon heads taste, or creamsicles . guess i gotta hope for a f5 male of this to play with. im rrunning out of beans and the prices i see for beans nowadays is a turn off, esoecially when u have friends like mine  on riu.


----------



## Senseimilla (Sep 30, 2012)

Must not have been a very good grape ape cut... the grape ape i've had is pretty knockout shit (bud not clone). i don't have any kind of grape going now (unless my grape apollo ends up a grape female pheno), but 'dank purple grape bud' is on the list of strains to find keepers of... really don't care what strain it ends up being as long as it's super dank grape 

You musta had different sensi star phenos than me tryna... my sensi stars smelled more like gym socks and funky old cheese. Not in the bad water trash way (like the last og kush beans i grew yuck) but in a musky good kinda way (the same way you eventually get to feel about the skunk smell of liking it even though it is not a good smell  ). beautiful indica plants too wonderful fan leaves.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 1, 2012)

Well to be honest T I have been looking for a reason to cull some of my strains to make room for new ones. The BSB was an above ave yeilder but I didn't smoke it or the Grape Ape. The GA was a dandy cut it was the keeper out of 5 females, big round rocks for buds with a purple tinge and a grape taste. I don't smoke every strain I grow sensi, I had a couple of dozen strains going for a while.

I have a keeper Cindy f4 pineapple and I have more beans if you want to look for a male. I still have some of the pineapple f4s and also a pac of assorted phenos thanks to Dizzle Frost so no problem there. I'll talk to you in a pm.

I did lose a couple of keeper cuts a couple of months ago by accident, the Lemon Qleaner and the Ubber Kush x Chemberry. No big deal I been planning on cracking the Lemon Candy (lemon qleaner x caseyband) don't think I'll have a problem finder a keeper there and the uk x chemberry has thrown out about a dozen beans in the last year which I kept. I culled the P10 too. I have one left in flower and that's it. It was a slow vegger and stayed real short and after 3 or 4 yrs it had lost a lot of vigor. The GA and the DBL GA will replace it and I do have a male dbl ga going. Oh and I also let the indie qleaner go to a while back. Good all around smoke some with tons of flavor but the bar is getting kinda high over here and it looks like none of the tga strains will continue. Just the improved version,,,,, tga 2.0 if you will hehe ; !)

Made some more hash this morning now it's time to get out my trimming gear and jump into those NHK beasters haha


----------



## ghb (Oct 1, 2012)

aah they will be a breeze to trim hc, take you all of 2 hours. make some nice hash tomorrow with the sugar trim


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 1, 2012)

ghb said:


> aah they will be a breeze to trim hc, take you all of 2 hours. make some nice hash tomorrow with the sugar trim


NOW I'm all set to trim lol. Had to water a bunch of girls first  And yes they will most definitely be a breeze to trim. Another bonus!!


----------



## ghb (Oct 1, 2012)

this one strain is so good it kicked two other strains out the bed eh?. i can't believe how long you have had some of your strains for considering how many different ones you grow. personally i don't keep them around too long, i'm a heartless bastard though.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 1, 2012)

Ahahaha you heartless bastard you. That's me when it come to culling clones and strains. And yeah man this one is that good....if I can replicate this past grow of the NHK I'll be one happy camper lol.

My Blueberry cut has been around the longest. Five years for her...came close to losing her several times once from frost, there was nothing left but a bare stalk lol. Quite hardy these mj plants are ; !)


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 1, 2012)

Gotcha... I smoke every strain I grow as that's my primary reason for growing  But yeah if I WASN'T smoking a plant, it'd get culled unless I had another reason to keep growing it (ie there was demand/financial incentive  )...

i'm only in it for the best though... if i don't wanna keep smoking it... it's dead to me


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 1, 2012)

Timberrrr,,,,,,,,NHK  

She won't make it to her 7 week mark. Trics are 20% amber and all of the hairs are receded


----------



## Theowl (Oct 1, 2012)

Frawsty biches too!  

aww, next time you should mail me the cuts you cull!


----------



## Saerimmner (Oct 2, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Timberrrr,,,,,,,,NHK
> 
> She won't make it to her 7 week mark. Trics are 20% amber and all of the hairs are receded
> 
> ...


Not even 7 weeks? I need to get me some of them for when i get back up n running methinks lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 2, 2012)

Lol, Hc. i hope mine is that short flowering. gotta get some cups so i can find a nasty male i'm thinking pop 8 more bx1 NHC's looking for a short stocky male with some funk to him and some nice sacks. What i'll do with those seeds? I don't know. My cam will be here today so finally some pics.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 2, 2012)

Those NHK plants make my mouth drool .... T , you got any going spare you wanna trade


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey there HC, I am trying to find a keeper GA and you are shredding yours lol. Different pages....That pre 7 weeker looks kick-ass for a short flower cycle as well!!

I lost several strains by accident as well during the move since I was a bad dad and neglected them.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 2, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> Those NHK plants make my mouth drool .... T , you got any going spare you wanna trade


The f1's are pretty much clone only. There are about 20-25 beans out there but i doubt they will be grown out. And i forgot who got 'em. I have BX1's and Am Making a New generation crossing an F1 to BX1.


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 2, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> The f1's are pretty much clone only. There are about 20-25 beans out there but i doubt they will be grown out. And i forgot who got 'em. I have BX1's and Am Making a New generation crossing an F1 to BX1.


Spread the love... you know you wanna


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Oct 2, 2012)

Waadup cavedwellers? T yur strain looks fuckin dynamite mang


----------



## ghb (Oct 2, 2012)

one would have to agree, neighbourhood kush. winning!


----------



## Theowl (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey dizz! How the hell are ya?!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 2, 2012)

Dizzle Frost said:


> Waadup cavedwellers? T yur strain looks fuckin dynamite mang



and then there was 3 .... wassup asshole


----------



## Voidling (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey dizzle! Hey Robbie! Hope all is well


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 3, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> Spread the love... you know you wanna


The owl has his i doubt he is using, i believe. and he has f1's(which i don't) if he does. Owlman has also grown it and said its a knock your buddy on his ass stone, which it was for me too. if they cant sort you out, i will. i like you tx guys trading network.


Dizzle Frost said:


> Waadup cavedwellers? T yur strain looks fuckin dynamite mang


thx man, Hows life treating ya.

And robbie. I'm still super noid, maybe i can get seeds to someone who can get them to you. i heard i need i.d. to send.. i'm fine recieving.


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 3, 2012)

I'll have to check with him I don't remember him mentioning them but maybe he saved them for his head stash  Yeah our lil trading network is fun now we just have to find some elite clones to trade at the moment we're just trading whatever we got from first generation seed  still nice if one of us has too many or too few the others can help out


----------



## Theowl (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah I gifted out some a while back, was supposed to be a trade--but now I say I gifted them, makes me feel better about the whole deal...

Down to only four of the NHK beans.. And four Lush beans. Kinda been holding them till I can get things going right..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 3, 2012)

Well i'm doing a Corleone Kush x Lush(60's kush) male spluff run. im loving the growth on the 60's kush ao i'm gonna probably spluff dog, and sourkush and of course make f2's and maybe even do a branch on my nhk f1. i'll see to it some get back your way. i hate when deals go sour.


----------



## Theowl (Oct 3, 2012)

Yeah it sucks, but that kid is prolly high as fuck--unless he didn't know what he's doing!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2012)

Alright! All my garden chores are done for the day, just had breakfast now having dessert. Big ole chunk of hash in the bong lol. Now that all of that shit is done I can go trim up my last 2 NHK


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> And robbie. I'm still super noid, maybe i can get seeds to someone who can get them to you. i heard i need i.d. to send.. i'm fine recieving.


HC help a brother out if you can mate , ill sort you out back


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> And robbie. I'm still super noid, maybe i can get seeds to someone who can get them to you. i heard i need i.d. to send.. i'm fine recieving.


I almost f'd up big time when I sent you those clones. She asked my name and I gave an alias. A bit later when we were closing out the transaction she asked to see an id haha. Whoops! I sweet talked her into sending it without one 

And yeah I can do that for you robbie


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 3, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I almost f'd up big time when I sent you those clones. She asked my name and I gave an alias. A bit later when we were closing out the transaction she asked to see an id haha. Whoops! I sweet talked her into sending it without one
> 
> And yeah I can do that for you robbie


LOL be careful man , i just give em my real name and address when im sending seeds , seal the seeds inside a CD\DVD case and tell them im sending a DVD of home movie footage of my kids to family over the pond 

Your a diamond in the rough mate , wish i had more friends like you over this side the pond instead of douche bags lol ....

Just planted 1 x BSB x CB ... germed 2 but only 1 popped so just put a new seed in to germ called Generic weed its Chemo x Gorilla Grape (Outlaw Genetics) so should be could , it promises "nice big bats 'o purple bud" so excited to see if i get a female 

Also stuck the bubba master kush into flower tonight to show sex , out the 4 i did only 1 made it :s 
1 didnt break soil , 1 grew tear leaves then went brown and died and i dropped a big pot onto another and snapped it .... DAMN .... hope this 1 is a male so i can use it on the exodus cheese !! 

Cheese clones going into flower next weekend and got 2 snips of the exo cheese waiting to root for another run in the future .... busy busy lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2012)

You ARE busy busy from the sounds of it lol. Good luck with them all man thanks for the lttle update. Didn't really know what you were doing over there but assumed you were pretty busy with work family gardening all that good stuff.

I'm going through my bean selection looking for maybe a headstash strain or two. Also would like to go in a different direction, I got caught up in cindys, apollos, cindy crosses and apollo crosses for the last 6 months or so lol. So far I have pulled out a couple of singles that I have been saving,,,a feminized Headband bean and a Hindu Kush f1 bean. Got 4 of Ed Rosenthal's Superbud x Blue Dream on their way soon. So that leaves room for at least one more strain to explore. I must have around 50 or more in my collection. Not doing anything with my gear right off cause like I said I'm looking for something totally different.

Got a bowl of hash and DOG mixed, cup of coffee and kicking back for a little bit. I'll let ya'll know which strain I pick out. It's harder than you would think lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2012)

Found a couple of more singles that I'm going to crack...one of them is a feminized S.A.G.E. bean from TH Seeds. My Blueberry plant gave up it's first bean a while back during the original DOG run so that one is going to get cracked. It also gave up, 3 more during the Bubbamaster breeding project, those will get germed also. Those are the only seeds that plant has ever given up, who know's might be something special in there . And finally I also am going to drop the 3 Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight that I have. 

Going into water tonight...

1 fem Headband
1 Hindu Kush f1
1 Blueberry x (DOG?)
3 Blueberry x ( Bubba Kush x Master Kush?)
1 S.A.G.E.
3 Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 3, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Yeah I gifted out some a while back, was supposed to be a trade--but now I say I gifted them, makes me feel better about the whole deal...
> 
> Down to only four of the NHK beans.. And four Lush beans. Kinda been holding them till I can get things going right..


If you get antsy I'm always willing to pop'em, clone'm and return females only 



Highlanders cave said:


> You ARE busy busy from the sounds of it lol. Good luck with them all man thanks for the lttle update. Didn't really know what you were doing over there but assumed you were pretty busy with work family gardening all that good stuff.
> 
> I'm going through my bean selection looking for maybe a headstash strain or two. Also would like to go in a different direction, I got caught up in cindys, apollos, cindy crosses and apollo crosses for the last 6 months or so lol. So far I have pulled out a couple of singles that I have been saving,,,a feminized Headband bean and a Hindu Kush f1 bean. Got 4 of Ed Rosenthal's Superbud x Blue Dream on their way soon. So that leaves room for at least one more strain to explore. I must have around 50 or more in my collection. Not doing anything with my gear right off cause like I said I'm looking for something totally different.
> 
> Got a bowl of hash and DOG mixed, cup of coffee and kicking back for a little bit. I'll let ya'll know which strain I pick out. It's harder than you would think lol


I know what you mean... not tired of my grow or anything but I want to do a pure/near pure sativa run one time next year maybe for 'something different'


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 3, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> You ARE busy busy from the sounds of it lol. Good luck with them all man thanks for the lttle update. Didn't really know what you were doing over there but assumed you were pretty busy with work family gardening all that good stuff.
> 
> I'm going through my bean selection looking for maybe a headstash strain or two. Also would like to go in a different direction, I got caught up in cindys, apollos, cindy crosses and apollo crosses for the last 6 months or so lol. So far I have pulled out a couple of singles that I have been saving,,,a feminized Headband bean and a Hindu Kush f1 bean. Got 4 of Ed Rosenthal's Superbud x Blue Dream on their way soon. So that leaves room for at least one more strain to explore. I must have around 50 or more in my collection. Not doing anything with my gear right off cause like I said I'm looking for something totally different.
> 
> Got a bowl of hash and DOG mixed, cup of coffee and kicking back for a little bit. I'll let ya'll know which strain I pick out. It's harder than you would think lol


Very soon, droppin in the box tomorrow.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 3, 2012)

Your gonna love the headband!, and the purple kush cross is nice as well. S.a.g.e i never grew but i grew kushage at one time. sage is supposedly sativa.


----------



## Theowl (Oct 4, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> If you get antsy I'm always willing to pop'em, clone'm and return females only


oh no ya don't! I am going to do a seed run with em! Need those boys for sure!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 4, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Your gonna love the headband!, and the purple kush cross is nice as well. S.a.g.e i never grew but i grew kushage at one time. sage is supposedly sativa.


Yeah wouldn't that be sweet if it turned out to be a stable keeper. I can think of some killer crosses lol..........

S.A.G.E. is a cross of Big Sur Holy (a sativa out of california) x a chunky Afghani. That sounds cool as shit!! A ten weeker Sage stands for Sativa Afghani Genetics Equilibrium,,,,,,,http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/sage.html

Time to go wake up the harum


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 4, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah wouldn't that be sweet if it turned out to be a stable keeper. I can think of some killer crosses lol..........
> 
> S.A.G.E. is a cross of Big Sur Holy (a sativa out of california) x a chunky Afghani. That sounds cool as shit!! A ten weeker Sage stands for Sativa Afghani Genetics Equilibrium,,,,,,,http://www.kindgreenbuds.com/marijuana-strains/sage.html
> 
> Time to go wake up the harum


Lol, did i send sage. i had but i know i never grew it, lol now i don't see it. but yea i had kushage and sage. should been flame, won a few cups.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 4, 2012)

SAGE is killer dude, I didn't know it was big sur mom! That one is a BIG yield too mango! Love the kushage too...
I miss my SAGE, that one I wish I had back. hmn.....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 4, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> SAGE is killer dude, I didn't know it was big sur mom! That one is a BIG yield too mango! Love the kushage too...
> I miss my SAGE, that one I wish I had back. hmn.....


That's great to hear cowboy! I had a sneaking suspicion that it might be now I'm looking forward to it even more ; !) Wish me luck with that one bean lol. Girl girl girl 

I just snapped a couple of shots of the Grape Apollo and the DBL GA that are about a week and a half into flower. Now I'll take a pic of the ones I have at just over 5 wks. Ended up with 6 shorter slow vegging querkle doms (out of 8 females with the void x ga breeding project) that I'm not taking any clones of but there were a couple that are taller that have peaked my interest especially one of them which looks killer. Took a lot of clones of that one lol ; !)


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 4, 2012)

Just got 25 new seeds i probably can't even pop for a month and i'm impatient for you to pop those... i'm so bad


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 4, 2012)

M1 X c4xcaseyband m1 is a bagseed f1 cross i made..
i have another pheno also that i like even better.. fatter cola. 

and i have another blackrose X c4Xcb thats showing more colors earlier on that the first one i think its gunna look real nice.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 4, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 4, 2012)

Nice... how's the high on the c4xcaseyband?


----------



## Theowl (Oct 4, 2012)

That's the BMF, I do believe... And it was a fookin great high..

Great producer too! Well, high mid range.. But the stone is heavy!

and I'm still of the opinion that Highlander should grow it out. What with all the cleared space and all


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 5, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> Nice... how's the high on the c4xcaseyband?


If you get a chance Bobotrank or Dizzle stop by and let this cat know what you guys thought of the BMF 



Theowl said:


> That's the BMF, I do believe... And it was a fookin great high..
> 
> Great producer too! Well, high mid range.. But the stone is heavy!
> 
> and I'm still of the opinion that Highlander should grow it out. What with all the cleared space and all


Haha too late man not with all the beans I just germed. And who said anythig about cleared space lol ; ?) Number of strains are down but not the number of plants!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 5, 2012)

But on that thought lol,,,,there will be quite a bit more space after this winter. Right now I am only using about half of the space in that bedroom. I'm going to tear down the 6' x 8' budroom that's in the middle of it and add another light but I'm going to wait till the end of winter. I will have to insulate it from the inside with panels, get's real cold in there in the winter lol.

I suppose I could do it all now but I'm broke flatter then a pancake. Haha good excuse to procrastinate huh? Another light and insulation....could prolly do it for half a grand or so. And hey,,,,,,guess who has their last child support payment this month   

Bubbamaster anyone ; ?)>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 5, 2012)

I'll take a puff there mango! 
puff, puff, pass......
shoreline + pineapple cindy salad bowl...... puff, puff, pass


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 5, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> I'll take a puff there mango!
> puff, puff, pass......
> shoreline + pineapple cindy salad bowl...... puff, puff, pass


Most definitely! Is Shoreline as stinky as it's reputation : ?)

It will be a while before I have any Cindy in my med cabinet....I kept one clone of the best pineapple pheno and am growing it out now,,,,,for my ex wife lmao. I have been supplying her for the last few months and cindy is her favorite along with kush for nighttime. It's looking like she has ms, she's had a tough few years. The cindy clone is big enough now for me to take a few cuttings for myself that's what I have been waiting for before I could give it to her lol. She is also getting a NHK #4 clone. And no she doesn't know that all these goodies are actually grown by me hehe 

Going out to lunch with my daughter in a little while. Looking forward to that she's daddy's litte girl


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 5, 2012)

check this out, BR X C4XCB the other one didnt show colors till way later. although the temps are cooler now.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 5, 2012)

"*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Highlanders cave again."

*Hope you had a good time with your princess! Your a good man Charlie Brown!
**I was expecting a "skunk" smell which it is not it's skunk as in "good". The smell isn't pervasive necessarily because it's kind of like a different smell, the smell of scotch tape adhesive. It has a whiff of lime and spice mixed in there too. I should say yes, it has a strong smell of this though. It smells of this after dry and taste is the exact same as the smell, think baja blast mountain dew. Very unique, the original cut is more sativa in expression but the taste and effect are the same.


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 5, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> I'll take a puff there mango!
> puff, puff, pass......
> shoreline + pineapple cindy salad bowl...... puff, puff, pass


Oooh shoreline? Don't suppose you made some seeds?  or you're in texas and want to trade clones


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 5, 2012)

Whew baby just took a rip of the NHK! Real nice kush taste and a nice buzz settling over me. The buds are wicked crystally T and I was pretty impressed with the taste...and it's not even Stinky my number 4 pheno : !)

Thanks for the kind words snoopy, we had a great time


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 5, 2012)

nice... the stink was probably the biggest issue i had on my last kush grow... it was not a good mj stink it was a gross mj stink


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 5, 2012)

Nah this is kind of a burnt rubber chemical smell. I have a feeling I'm going to be pretty toasted by the time I finish off these 2 little buds I just picked out. Haven't even made it to hit number 2 lol


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 5, 2012)

I lost her this summer, sad..... lost all my ladies
I have one more of those beans, they were fems from devils harvest. I will definitely check that other bean out and will likely eventually get some more from dh too. 
I got family in Texas, out east. I hear the original floats around there still, contrary to popular belief, you might put your ear to the ground so to speak.


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah I've heard it floats around here too but not connected like that


----------



## Theowl (Oct 5, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nah this is kind of a burnt rubber chemical smell. I have a feeling I'm going to be pretty toasted by the time I finish off these 2 little buds I just picked out. Haven't even made it to hit number 2 lol


Thats the pheno that I got! I want more soo bad. May have to rethink my scheduling for the next round


----------



## BBYY (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey HC! Just germed a bunch of your creations cant wait to show them off here shortly!!!!
How ya'l all been!?!?
just got the net back, came to say high!!!


oh and btw dont believe the rumors please or if you didnt hear just ignore


----------



## Theowl (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey BBYY, how's it kicking man?

been a while..


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 5, 2012)

Hey if you wanna see some of your beans in action check my grow thread just posted a bunch of pics  hopefully there'll be a worthy NHK female from the limited selection


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 6, 2012)

BBYY said:


> Hey HC! Just germed a bunch of your creations cant wait to show them off here shortly!!!!
> How ya'l all been!?!?
> just got the net back, came to say high!!!
> oh and btw dont believe the rumors please or if you didnt hear just ignore


Hey hey how's it going my friend! Thought maybe we might of lost ya lol. Glad to hear from you man and hope things are moving in a good direction for you. Speaking of moving,,,have you made it back out this way yet. I used to dream about catching big kings and cohos from that little pond of yours hehe. We have a wonderful fishery here in L. Champlain but I know more than a few folks who started fishing out your way and they won't fish here anymore. Our salmon average about 3 lbs lmao.

Don't be a stranger mang


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 6, 2012)

So to finish my smoke report on the NHK from last night.....just barely dry and no cure yet and it was still full of flavor. After the first rip or two I knew that there was no way I was going to be able to smoke a second bongful haha. Or I should say I knew that I wouldn't need a second bongful. But of course I filled it and took a big rip right before I went out and picked up the cracken lol. That made 4 bong rips total and even with a high tolerance I was very toasted! Love having different strains around 

Sometime this afternoon I'll be opening up the paper towels and start planting the beans I germed the other day. Thinking that I might have 4 more to drop in water tonight too ; !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 6, 2012)

Youve got some things on the way to  keep me posted.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 6, 2012)

Haha those were the 4 that I was talking about 

Just took some pics, going to check them out now


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 6, 2012)

Foliage shot from yesterday. I was going to take some pics of my back yard after this shot but the battery died and it's been raining ever since.

My cousins house (my grandfather sold them a little plot of land about 20 yrs ago), my clothesline and one of my new neighbors "q ball's") driveway in between us


----------



## duchieman (Oct 6, 2012)

lol "the cracken". I laugh everytime you say that. Hell! I'm laughing now typing it. lmao!

My backyard's looking that way too bro. I'm thinking they're going to be gone by the time I get my camera. My neighbor thinks he's got me fooled. He's got his nice fancy riding lawnmower that picks up all his leaves and he's offered to roll over the little hill into my backyard and do mine for me, like it's for my benefit and he's doing me a favor. Whatever buddy. Don't do them. The wind will come along and blow them your way and you'll get them anyway. Little prick knows that too. Why can't people just be stand up and tell the truth? 

Sorry to turn a comment about a pretty picture into a rant about my neighbor. Nice pic bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 6, 2012)

My latest creation. The Void P10 cut x Grape Apollo (Frost Bros.) @ 5.5 weeks

I'm calling it double grape apollo for the time being until it's sampled. The P10 was very very grapey but this is not the P10 pheno. I do however have a bunch of P10 phenos in flower with this run and another bunch of P10 pheno clones to be flipped next week but that wil be the last run of that pheno....I was looking for an improvement with the Void and the Void P10 phenos all look like carbon copies of their mom.

This one doesn't really look like the Grape Apollo either but I'm assuming it's Apollo dom, I have some comparison shots coming up


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 6, 2012)

Comparison shots. 

DBL GA on the left and the Grape Apollo resin dripper pheno on the right...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 6, 2012)

Some shots of the Grape Apollo perhaps my favorite strain...


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 6, 2012)

Great pics as per usual mango ! that Grape apollo and Double Grape apollo looks really really nice ..... i must go see dizzle  lmao


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 6, 2012)

While we are posting porn ill throw some of mine up from today ... 

Pineapple express @ 23 days 12/12 

Plant 1 





Plant 2 






Heres One of my UK Exodus Cheese Clone Onlys , put her into 12/12 today ... 

Slight bit of LST on her , see how she responds ...


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 6, 2012)

trying a little experiment with another exodus cheese clone i have got in the top section of my veg tent .... going to attempt a mini scrog and see what i get , ill fill the screen in veg then flip it ans see what happens


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 6, 2012)

Not too shabby guys!


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 6, 2012)

Sure hope my one is a keeper female. Airpot karma 4 u robbie


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 6, 2012)

Pic dump on Highlanders thread! 

Who else has some pictures they want to hang on the cave wall ; ?)


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 6, 2012)

I'll dump on your thread in the morning after I water, tie down and take individual strain/plant shots. I might just go ahead and water tonight... in fact, think I will... seeing as how the daughter has now said she knows i'm growing, guess there is no reason not to go in there and water at sunup instead of sundown like i usually do


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey cave, what's goin on everyone?

Man I am waaaay behind with HC's earlier genetics,
but man I just found a rediculously frosty CaliBand pheno.
Hoping it will gain a better floral structure after a reveg and if it's grown from clone.

Smells just like orange, 8 weeker, get's me fuckin' stoned.

Thanks again man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 8, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> Hey cave, what's goin on everyone?
> 
> Man I am waaaay behind with HC's earlier genetics,
> but man I just found a rediculously frosty CaliBand pheno.
> ...


Hey Indie no problemo! I like setting folks up with some decent weed. No sense paying up the arse for something if you don't have to lol 

I think I know the pheno you are talking about (there are 4), post up a pic of it sometime


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 8, 2012)

My project for the morning : !)

Heading out for some supplies and then potting up some clones. Most of the ones in the pic are Grape Apollo along with a few Blueberry, DOG and DBL GA. The small plant in the background next to the dog is a male DBL GA. Just in case lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 8, 2012)

And a bump of the keeper Double Grape Apollo. Man I cannot wait haha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 8, 2012)

Whats the flower time on the GA?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Whats the flower time on the GA?


It's quick...51 days give or take a day. They will be 6 weeks tomorrow and all of the Void dom plants of the DBL GA look like they are almost done. I may start taking down a few this weekend


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 8, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


>


This right here makes you look like a cloning master, whats the secret? My clones survive but ill be damned if they are that healthy by that time. usually they are yellowing by the time the roots show.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 8, 2012)

I really want to join you on that porch. It really is too bad your TSA folks are so paranoid and won't allow a sullied soul like myself in. 




Highlanders cave said:


> Pic dump on Highlanders thread!
> 
> Who else has some pictures they want to hang on the cave wall ; ?)


 You're gonna regret saying that in a couple of weeks when I'm sitting here with a nice 5D Mark II in my hands. 










This is a great idea!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 8, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> This right here makes you look like a cloning master, whats the secret? My clones survive but ill be damned if they are that healthy by that time. usually they are yellowing by the time the roots show.


I don't know man maybe they are just real healthy and have plenty of N from their mom. It's probably not just one thing but everything in conjunction with each other.


Tools are disinfected and hands washed. The cuttings soak in plain ph'd water from anywhere to half a day to a day and a half. The cuts are preferably made about 1/4-1/2" below a node and at a sharp angle and just before applying the Hormex #8 powder I lop off the node that is just above the cut and skin the membrane a little with the scapel. Probably the most important is from here on out maintaining the correct humidity and trying to keep the plugs not too wet and not to dry. If they are too wet the cuttings take longer to root. Maybe what helps keep them green is the lighting? These had sunlight early on and the past week have had 2 (26 watt) cfls above them in the nursery box with each being a different spectrum


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey bro... it happened. I'm now a dad. Just ran home to grab a few things. 

This fucking rocks, btw. I love it. Gonna start her on some organic nutes asap! 

Hope everyone is well. Just wanted to drop off the news, HC.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 9, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey bro... it happened. I'm now a dad. Just ran home to grab a few things.
> 
> This fucking rocks, btw. I love it. Gonna start her on some organic nutes asap!
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Just wanted to drop off the news, HC.


WOOOT!! Congratulations BOBO-BRO!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 9, 2012)

Very, very cool Bobo. Best wishes to Mom and new Baby Girl. She's gonna have a great Daddy!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 9, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey bro... it happened. I'm now a dad. Just ran home to grab a few things.
> 
> This fucking rocks, btw. I love it. Gonna start her on some organic nutes asap!
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Just wanted to drop off the news, HC.


Congrats Bobro  Thats brilliant news !!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 9, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey bro... it happened. I'm now a dad. Just ran home to grab a few things.
> 
> This fucking rocks, btw. I love it. Gonna start her on some organic nutes asap!
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Just wanted to drop off the news, HC.


Ah cool man I'm glad I hopped on riu! Hope everything went smooth and mommy and little Brobuet are resting now. Wait until it's just the 3 of you driving home, then it really hits you  

Awesome news buddy glad for you all, light em up boys


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 9, 2012)

hey heres a little update on that BR x c4xcb. shes gunna be a beaut!


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 9, 2012)

sup hc ive got the virus from hell on my comps so i cant even do picks anymore but i have 2 1 month old unsexed bsb's and im seeing 2 phenos right away. there's 1 that is lighter in color, bushier in strucure, sweet smell, open leaf fingers, its smells like a floral candy. the other has dark,shiny closed fingerd leaves, purple peticals?(the little stem that connects the large fans to the main stem), and has areally sour but kinda sweet dank ass funk thats so loud it takes over the veg area. any advise u can offer with your experience growing it out and most likely seeing some dif phenos urself.


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 9, 2012)

I see purple


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 9, 2012)

shishkaboy said:


> sup hc ive got the virus from hell on my comps so i cant even do picks anymore but i have 2 1 month old unsexed bsb's and im seeing 2 phenos right away. there's 1 that is lighter in color, bushier in strucure, sweet smell, open leaf fingers, its smells like a floral candy. the other has dark,shiny closed fingerd leaves, purple peticals?(the little stem that connects the large fans to the main stem), and has areally sour but kinda sweet dank ass funk thats so loud it takes over the veg area. any advise u can offer with your experience growing it out and most likely seeing some dif phenos urself.


Hey Shiska long time. So we are talking about the BSB and not the BSB x CB then. I found my keeper right off and then didn't pop anymore of those beans so I can't tell you a whole lot. This is what she looked like...during flower the buds were bubble gum pink, she stretched the perfect amount like 1.5x and had strong stalks. Buds stayed tight and really blew up in the last couple of weeks, giant calyxs lol. I like to grow them 2, 3 or 4 colas. Medium feeder maybe a little on the light side. Mine had very fat fan leaves and went 8.5 weeks. Lots of crystals. That would have been the Sour Bubble pheno. There was a Black Rose pheno too that some people got, Barney purple but not as potent from what I have heard. BOG used his Bubba Kush when he made the SB so there are some fine genetics in there. 

Hope you get a good one. There are a few folks around here who have grown it out so when your able to post pics drop some off here, I'm sure they'll give you some advice as well


Hey man what's up! Nice looking little girl!! I'm seeing purple too, she's going to be pretty


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 9, 2012)

Pretty excited to put mine into 12/12 asap... they are turning into real beasts and if I don't get'em in soon they are gonna be huge  I'm still gonna wait til saturday morning though... they'll get one more round of veg nutes first.


----------



## Theowl (Oct 9, 2012)

I got both phenos you just described out of the BSB, HC. 

Damn termites took em before I knew it..


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 9, 2012)

from ur description ur keeper would be closer to the sweeter one i have. she sure does look better overall but that funky one with the lil color to it i gotta taste. im takin clones from each and tossin em in tomorrow. i still have a bunch of the older stuff around too. but right now im testing some buddha tahoe og x mr nice.


----------



## BBYY (Oct 9, 2012)

First congrats bobo!

Ya man, I aint been avoiding. Took a while to get net back. Fucking last property owners sent me a bill for 3 grand, so im stuck in a pit here trying to fight them and take care of the homefront. I made the move last month and been in limbo ever since, Spent all my own cash and now waiting for reimbursements but til then im broke as hell. All my mothers didnt come, all the cuttings of them died. So I started all fresh from seed and I planted a bunch of your gear, Some Artic Express, BSB x CB, BSB, and I think another but I can remember. But I have been busy buying new strains the last three months. gathered about 10+ new genetics (Black widow, Avalon, Liberty Haze, Tahoe OG, Old Time Moonshine(Finally!!!), & tons of freebiez... Landraces from Morrocco, Afghanistan, Brazil and China) Its bout to get fuckings silly over here  They will eventually get planted. one by one, I wanna breed em all off to replenish seed stock and for trading. About all I wanna do.

I wanna photo dump the cave, gonna up pot some tomorrow and grab a pic of what I started up last week. Got about two dozen breaking soil now and I gotta figure out what to plant next.

Chat with ya soon friend, Take care.


edit Just figured out what Im gonna germ in the morning.

I have some fems laying around figured Ill get rid of em, So im gonna throw down a bunch of fem's. Blue Widow (Dinafem), Blue Dream, Trainwreck and chemdawn (humboldt seeds). Once things get going I got your c4 x cb eyed up so thats a deff here shortly


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey BBYY it sounds like IT IS about to get silly in there! That's good news it will be fun to watch another grower and feel free to pic dump any time you want. Even better that your growing out some of my gear . The Artic Express is tempting as shit, I have about 12-15 of those beans left. I only played around with it once but both phenos I had were real good and one was fire, very similiar to the Ice mom. Definitely a headstash strain and she's quite bushy and likes to branch out. The Ice pheno will grow like the Cinderella did

Owlman and sensei and voidling,,,,putting together a christmas package for the texas crew I'll let you know when it leaves. Shouldn't be long ; !)

Shiska I'm hoping you get girls!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey BBYY , you still on the same msn addy ? ? 
Hit me up when your about 

What was the make up of the crack diesel you sent me and do you have any info broski ?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 10, 2012)

Dark dreary and rainy. Great morning for a movie, just finished watchig Smokin' Aces. What a great movie!! The plot was stupid as hell but the directing was awesome...I would have sworn it was a Tarantino flick lol

Grape Apollo clones with some new seedlings on the right in the nursery...













NHK cuttings that went in yesterday...







DBL GA #1 on the left, DBL GA #3 on the right and a couple of Grape Apes in the middle...


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 10, 2012)

You just watched smoking aces... and i just smoked some ace of spades


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 11, 2012)

Fairy landed in the cave today! Awesome stuff too thanks again man. I just dropped the 4 Superbud x Blue Dream in water. Also in the early xmas package were a couple of Sour OG 818 headband, some 60s Corleone Kush and some NHK bx1s (the latter are going to be relayed across the pond).

I have 2 Purple Kush x Sweet Afgahni Delight seedlings, 2 Blue Bubbamaster and a Headband so far out of the beans I germed last week : !) Still holding out hope for the others


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hery there HC I too have some young PK and HB along with other strains I have never flowered or tasted. I am excited for us both lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 11, 2012)

I have my first fem, lol after popping 818 Headbands since they were called Sour OG. stink lil bitch. 








> Cali Connection 818 Headband Aka Sour OG This Award winning Strain ( 2k11 High Times Medical Cannabis Cup Michigan 1st place Hybrid Category) This cross is my Original Sour Diesel cut which is known as AJ's cut aka Asshole Joe aka Weasel as in the first cut to come out of his room of the Famous Sour Diesel collection.. This is the precursor to ECSD. I took this cut and crossed to my SFV OG Kush IBL male. I expect stellar results to come from this cross.. She can easily become one of your personal favorites real fast.. The off spring shows great structure and solid kolas with fuel sour kerosine funk. We decided to Dub this the 818 Headband to pay a little homage to our stomping grounds. Here in the 818. Flower time will be 8-9 weeks Yields will be great 800+g m2


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 11, 2012)

its my birthday on sunday mangos .... do i treat myself to some Green Crack S1 seeds http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_100&product_id=171 or some Psyco Crack F1 seeds (psycosis x Green Crack) http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=270 ? 

which would you lot pick ?

Im leaning toward the Green Crack S1's as i can breed with them but i dunno ..... anyones thoughts ?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 11, 2012)

I've seen her yield Nice Bill Collector had an awesome cut.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 11, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> its my birthday on sunday mangos .... do i treat myself to some Green Crack S1 seeds http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_100&product_id=171 or some Psyco Crack F1 seeds (psycosis x Green Crack) http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=270 ?
> 
> which would you lot pick ?
> 
> Im leaning toward the Green Crack S1's as i can breed with them but i dunno ..... anyones thoughts ?


psycho crack, i heard the orinal green crack is type mild.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 11, 2012)

http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/evaseeds/pink-plant.html

There's one for ya robbie


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 11, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/evaseeds/pink-plant.html
> 
> There's one for ya robbie


Sounds good , i wonder if there available in Regs though


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 11, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> http://www.cannabis-seeds.co.uk/evaseeds/pink-plant.html
> 
> There's one for ya robbie


Pink Plant X Caliband sounds good LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 11, 2012)

I was trying to find some info on superbud x blue dream and chitowns and my thread came up when I yahood it lmao. So I researched each strain seperately and in one seedbank they had a catagory for high yeilders haha. That was one of them and there were a bunch of others...I'll have to go back there for another look ; !)

Sunday huh?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 11, 2012)

Well that should up my odds a little 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I have my first fem, lol after popping 818 Headbands since they were called Sour OG. stink lil bitch.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 11, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I was trying to find some info on superbud x blue dream and chitowns and my thread came up when I yahood it lmao. So I researched each strain seperately and in one seedbank they had a catagory for high yeilders haha. That was one of them and there were a bunch of others...I'll have to go back there for another look ; !)
> 
> Sunday huh?


Yea pop's never grew it out. I did though.. had a burnt rubber pheno, wait that was purple kush x SAD. I hadn't done the SBx BD. because of the sativa influence that may be there.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Yea pop's never grew it out. I did though.. had a burnt rubber pheno, wait that was purple kush x SAD. I hadn't done the SBx BD. because of the sativa influence that may be there.


Right. What was the pk x sad like as far as flowering time and grow pattern. Nute sensitive? Average yeild?


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 11, 2012)

hey highlander is there a blackrose pheno thats green right?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 11, 2012)

That's an insane yeild. You don't see 800 g/m2 listed very often. 

Cali Connection 818 Headband Aka Sour OG This Award winning Strain ( 2k11 High Times Medical Cannabis Cup Michigan 1st place Hybrid Category) This cross is my Original Sour Diesel cut which is known as AJ's cut aka Asshole Joe aka Weasel as in the first cut to come out of his room of the Famous Sour Diesel collection.. This is the precursor to ECSD. I took this cut and crossed to my SFV OG Kush IBL male. I expect stellar results to come from this cross.. She can easily become one of your personal favorites real fast.. The off spring shows great structure and solid kolas with fuel sour kerosine funk. We decided to Dub this the 818 Headband to pay a little homage to our stomping grounds. Here in the 818. Flower time will be 8-9 weeks Yields will be great 800+g m2


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 11, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well that should up my odds a little


it really should, i had 6 in that pack and 2 were male 1 was fem. So i'd assume that you have girls. Granted they wrre light, but mine popped.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 11, 2012)

dababydroman said:


> hey highlander is there a blackrose pheno thats green right?


Yeah there was a green pheno and also one with just a tiny bit of pink in it and both were stronger than the purple pheno. The green one gets pretty frosty


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 11, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I was trying to find some info on superbud x blue dream and chitowns and my thread came up when I yahood it lmao. So I researched each strain seperately and in one seedbank they had a catagory for high yeilders haha. That was one of them and there were a bunch of others...I'll have to go back there for another look ; !)
> 
> Sunday huh?


yep sundays the big day  
Theres a few strain on cannazon that perk my interest .... i prefer to get from there as i can bank transfer so theres no wasted time messing about sending postal orders and what not 

speaking of Blue dream i was just looking at this blue dream X http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=86&product_id=246

but then thertes always this one for the kush lover inside me http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=86&product_id=269 LOL 

OR this one just because .... http://www.cannazon.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=86&product_id=57


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 11, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Right. What was the pk x sad like as far as flowering time and grow pattern. Nute sensitive? Average yeild?


Well i had N def. from the start and never really caught up(no nutes in soil). but i tried feeding her extra hard to no avail. so i guessed she wasn't nute sensitive. i also did it 12/12 from seed. And yea i think the sd influence boosted the yield like crazy.


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 11, 2012)

i think i got the one with a little bit of pink in it, for my last BR. gunna cross it with the BR X c4xcb to carry it on


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 11, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Fairy landed in the cave today! Awesome stuff too thanks again man. I just dropped the 4 Superbud x Blue Dream in water. Also in the early xmas package were a couple of Sour OG 818 headband, some 60s Corleone Kush and some NHK bx1s (the latter are going to be relayed across the pond).
> 
> I have 2 Purple Kush x Sweet Afgahni Delight seedlings, 2 Blue Bubbamaster and a Headband so far out of the beans I germed last week : !) Still holding out hope for the others


I don't know who your fairy is but I wanna be adopted


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 11, 2012)

Hehe just dropped the two 818 Headband beans too 

Neither the SAGE nor the Hindu Kush cracked during germing process so hope is dwindling that they will break soil but I'll give them another week


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 11, 2012)

they are kinda old. maybe need more time?


----------



## BBYY (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey dude, I got some SAGE as well I wanna plant soon, Hope mine germinates. 

Hardly a photo dump here but its all i got started for now Gonna work these off in to 12/12 very early so barely a veg, My stash wont last me much longer.

The older ones are CCM f2's. Just checking them out , kinda testing making sure the genetics came threw alright.

the other pic is all my recent plants. Most are your cross, and I know the front ones are the Artic Express.
Take care man, Im gonna see


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 12, 2012)

Howdy, sorry for the wait, got aw nice cb x Lem q ( Lem candy) around week 4 smelling great and got some pink going on  Hope to get pics up soon, Im using pphone!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 12, 2012)

Cindyguy, my Lemon Candy was also pink. Is she foxtailing much?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 12, 2012)

BBYY said:


> Hey dude, I got some SAGE as well I wanna plant soon, Hope mine germinates.
> 
> Hardly a photo dump here but its all i got started for now Gonna work these off in to 12/12 very early so barely a veg, My stash wont last me much longer.
> 
> ...


Shoot mang your going to have some nice smoke for the holidays. No fun being low on weed, I'm out right now myself but I'm about to make some hash for the weekend.Got a tiny bit of hash kicking around right now, just put it in the bong. Hey hey speaking of the holidays it snowed today!!! Not much but still it's first snow 

I'll take it any way I can get it brother lol you take care too



Cindyguygrower said:


> Howdy, sorry for the wait, got aw nice cb x Lem q ( Lem candy) around week 4 smelling great and got some pink going on  Hope to get pics up soon, Im using pphone!


Howdy pardner! What's the good word Cinders my friend : ?) I'm guessing Lemon Candy lol. I hope you cloned it, it's a pretty killer cross. Look forward to the pics mate 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Cindyguy, my Lemon Candy was also pink. Is she foxtailing much?


I remember the pic of yours she was real pretty and real crystally. Didn't it finish quick for you too?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 12, 2012)

A little too quick, lol. Right before my eyes really. soon as the color starting showing she was done. Nice hashy taasting buds.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 12, 2012)

DBL Grape Apollo @ day 44 of 12/12....


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 12, 2012)

mine just went into the flower room today woohoo! guessing it will end up round the same size as yours above


----------



## Theowl (Oct 12, 2012)

Quit spamming.. Now... Thank you


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 12, 2012)

I actually read it, was an interesting read, but nothing to do with this thread  i don't think there is anyone in here even from cali is there? well not most at least i think


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey guys, thanks for all the good wishes! Just dipping in to say high. Not sleeping much, but it's all good. Hope all is well...


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Oct 13, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> I actually read it, was an interesting read, but nothing to do with this thread  i don't think there is anyone in here even from cali is there? well not most at least i think


I bet 85% of us in here are from/in Cali...


----------



## Theowl (Oct 13, 2012)

That damn post showed up in so many threads yesterday.... 

Erk!


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 13, 2012)

MrTokenPuff said:


> I bet 85% of us in here are from/in Cali...


in this thread?? i know me & theowl aren't and i thought highlander wasn't (not sure why maybe wrong on that...)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 13, 2012)

Nah I dont think its too many californians in the cave.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 13, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey guys, thanks for all the good wishes! Just dipping in to say high. Not sleeping much, but it's all good. Hope all is well...


Hey bobo how's it going! Real happy for you man it's the start of a new chapter for you and your honey. What's your little girls name : ?)


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 13, 2012)

Thanks man. Last night was finally able to get a little sleep. The nights before were gnarly. I think we've figured it out a little bit more, and really had to crank the heat in our place. It's like Tahiti in here. Will PM you in a sec


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 13, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks man. Last night was finally able to get a little sleep. The nights before were gnarly. I think we've figured it out a little bit more, and really had to crank the heat in our place. It's like Tahiti in here. Will PM you in a sec


Got your pm brobo thanks! 

And then there were three...way to go man!!


----------



## Theowl (Oct 13, 2012)

Yo yo, bobo! Congrats my brother! My lil boy is due in Feb! I can't wait to have a tiny human back in the nest!

nah, Highlander lives in a land of beauty! Where they have seasons, and REAL fall color changes in the leaves, where waters run clear, and the air is clear--and new neighbors doth infringe(grrr, on HC's behalf)

So Highlander, your bird gonna drop our Christmas here at the nest? Lemme know if I need be aware..

last few puffs of Sensei's G13 x Hashplant..>>>>ghood shit>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 13, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Yo yo, bobo! Congrats my brother! My lil boy is due in Feb! I can't wait to have a tiny human back in the nest!
> 
> nah, Highlander lives in a land of beauty! Where they have seasons, and REAL fall color changes in the leaves, where waters run clear, and the air is clear--and new neighbors doth infringe(grrr, on HC's behalf)
> 
> ...


Hahaha yeah I had to bump that ; !) I think you can feel my pain man, it's awful. Not even my kind of folks not that very many people are. They are just the type of people that I have worked for all my life untill I just couldn't deal with them anymore. Most of them here have young kids so it is kind of fun watching new families starting out. Shit another 10 years and I'll have these little rugrats working for me lol. If I ever get back into the contracting biz again that is, I'm kinda retired 

Hey very cool...I didn't know that your honey was expecting! Another to root for!! Westy, robbie, bobo, didn't cinders just have one too? And I'm sure I missed a few and now you! Congrats!! If you still have my email addy shot me your addy again ; !)

G13 x Hash Plant sounds good. I have a little hash that I made last night, it's real good but I didn't get much and I'll be dry and not high by tomorrow sometime. That's ok the run of DBL GA start coming down on Tuesday. I can't remember though the last time I went a day with out smoking though, I'm trying to be good and not chop early lol.


----------



## Theowl (Oct 13, 2012)

I like the high when chopped a little sooner. But I know it takes from yeilds---don't do it!

Idk if I do man, I'll pm you..


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 13, 2012)

Hey Highlander - great thread! Fellow SOG'er here: how long do you veg after rooting your clones, on average? I have been doing soil SOG for a few months now, vegged 1-2 weeks, but never more. Some of your plants look pretty tall, like 48" at maturity. do you veg for 3+ weeks? Just wondering if I veg longer, give them more time to put on root mass if I can get over 14g (my average right now) per plant.. Cheers


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 13, 2012)

We just had our first earlier this year as well  what is with the lil RIU babyboom going on  i wanna live someplace there are real seasons too...


----------



## Theowl (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm thinking Arkansas when my daughter gets older, as she is still young and lives with her mom.


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah for us it's most likely either colorado or west coast somewhere... family in colorado -- if they legalize it and not in WA probably will for sure be colorado... also i like colorado's legal law better you get to grow 6 plants -- you don't in WA but you can if you're medical, which i'd be doing... shit i got aches and pains all over... but west coast has some major advantages colorado doesn't, and that's being on the pacific ocean -- shorter to fly to visit the wife's family overseas (direct flight, so cheaper too) and better access to goods and seafood she's used to, plus more people from where she comes from, which you do NOT find in austin... very small community here. Near San Diego, LA, or Seattle are the best west coast places for us in that respect. Will most likely be Denver if we go CO... I know one thing.. we're moving someplace that has an NFL team (or nearby since we prefer more outside the city in the country). I don't think I could do LA, but my bud who lives out in CA is inland empire near temeculah and it's close enough  west coast is just so damn expensive


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 13, 2012)

I have an NFL team in my city, but i am moving west soon as well. I'm already deep into my preparations like getting rid of shit i don't need. I give myself about 6 months at the longest. Arizona or cali. I did a lot of research i like those two, my third was oregon, but the weather :-/. My mom was telling me to avoid Tourist cities like denver as they are quite expensive. so i searched smaller towns outside of the bigger cities. My main thing was if i'm going to move. It can't just be for weed.


----------



## Theowl (Oct 13, 2012)

Kudos to that T


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 14, 2012)

So.........Im good Pal, getting there...On the Lemon Candy note, it sure looks nasty! Around 4-5 weeks, slight pink in the calyxes and smelling strong! Dripping with frost and for sure Cloned  Ill get you a snap up asap manKeep it rockingCgg


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 14, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> DBL Grape Apollo @ day 44 of 12/12....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does Adding the wallpaper make it tripple grape apollo ??  

How is everyone ? had a few days away from riu , been spending some time with the "ahem" better half LOL and the kiddy winks , Congrats again Bobo , cherish every minute you can man , my new borns already 10 weeks and smiling , starting to lift his head up and making coo'ing noises lol , before i know it he'll be kicking footballs and getting women preggers .... LMAO ! 

Hope your all well


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 14, 2012)

yeah mine just really got going sitting up on her own and crawling this week. before she could sit up but fell a lot, and mainly pushed herself around rather than crawling... exciting times  she can almost stand on her own so won't be too long before she's rollin and controllin


----------



## BBYY (Oct 14, 2012)

seems everyone is baby happy. Didnt know you were expecting anything theowl,congrats dude.
\My little dude turns 8m soon, ALready teething and is funny as all shit. replica of me. Its crazy

Glad you figured it out Bobo, the first few days are so unreal anyways I found that even if I had the chance to sleep I couldnt cause my emotions or being too excited LOL, but that little infant thing goes away quickly and then you have this kicking crazy baby that wants to lean everywhere and roll everywhere and put everything in there mouth! I enjoy it though and Im sure you two will too!


Good luck and congratulations again dude, take care 



Hey highlander. All your artics took off. - 1 as I killed it in error.
Then I got a few more others that are right in line with that. 
Gonna take all these and throw em in my flower room but just run 18/6 w/ my hps's and add my t5 for a few weeks to grow up a bit but I need to flower them in a hurry.
Once I get more soil, they are coming outta the solos and into the new flower room (still need to finish my walls) and Im planting the rest of your stock I have and some.


I will keep you updated on the little ones, ttyl .


----------



## BBYY (Oct 14, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> yeah mine just really got going sitting up on her own and crawling this week. before she could sit up but fell a lot, and mainly pushed herself around rather than crawling... exciting times  she can almost stand on her own so won't be too long before she's rollin and controllin


How old? Just curious I like to ask around and get a range of ages on when they start to crawl/stand/walk.

My one nephew didnt even crawl, but went to standing and walking, just it took a long time. 

I live with a roommate til I can close on my house, and the house is scummy. lol. The carpets needs to be cleaned so I dont let my son roll on the floor and i think its gonna prevent him from crawling. BUt I do put em up in his jumper alot. Kid gots thick thighs and I think he is gonna be able to stand up against something soon. Just a few nights ago he was sitting up in the bath by himself nd leaning around grabing the toys.


----------



## Theowl (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks BBYY! How ya been bro? Still got the same email? 
Should chat sometime man! 

Yeah it's a boy! 

Dude, you'll love the walking stage-they look like little drunks.. HeHeheh 
hit me up sometime.


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 14, 2012)

That's funny BBYY ours just turned 8 months last week  yeah it's pretty cool in the last few weeks she has really gotten more of a personality and reacting more to things and such... she's becoming a lot more interesting than before (other than just being cute  ). unfortunately for her, she's almost a clone of me with just a few of my wife's features


----------



## Theowl (Oct 14, 2012)

But idk if I'd say you're as sweet or cute... Lmao!
sorry, kids'll win it everytime.

its really great being able to watch a thought become a reality to a small child( scoot, roll, crawl, etc.), they get so amazed when it works, and if it doesn't they try again... Something most adults have lost..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 14, 2012)

Praetorian said:


> Hey Highlander - great thread! Fellow SOG'er here: how long do you veg after rooting your clones, on average? I have been doing soil SOG for a few months now, vegged 1-2 weeks, but never more. Some of your plants look pretty tall, like 48" at maturity. do you veg for 3+ weeks? Just wondering if I veg longer, give them more time to put on root mass if I can get over 14g (my average right now) per plant.. Cheers


Welcome to the cave Praetorian.

Root mass is often under looked there is a direct correlation to the amount of roots and your yeild. Took me a long time to realize that....emptied a lot of rosepots over the years that still had a lot of unused dirt lol. Just a little extra veg time, vegging under the hps's whenever possible and Mycorrhizea are helping an aweful lot, can't nail down which ones specificlly most likely everything in conjucntion with each other but now my rosepots are totally full of roots almost to the point of being rootbound lol. Think I might switch up to my 3.5 gal pots.

My clones might average 5 weeks veg time. I take a bunch of cutting at once so some will get more veg time untill space opens up. 

Understand all that? I'm so fucking stoned, took me waaay to long to type this hehe. Later man stop by anytime


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 14, 2012)

Just kicking in in terms of roots... superthrive, superthrive, superthrive... grows big ass root masses -- i use it in every watering up to flower.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 15, 2012)

How is everyone, just thought I'd pop by on my lunch brake now I can get online on my phone. Had a chilled birthday yesterday and got soooooo high lmao, back to reality now though, wiring a new fire alarm into a factory unit... bah rather be gardening lol


----------



## Theowl (Oct 15, 2012)

Congrats on another successful revolution around the sun Robbie!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 15, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> We just had our first earlier this year as well  what is with the lil RIU babyboom going on  i wanna live someplace there are real seasons too...


I knew I was forgetting a few lol. You and BBYY! It's neat to kick back and watch you all with your little tykes, enjoy them they grow up fast. And Brobo my friend these next few months are the easiest. Great time if you want to travel and get away for a bit...shhhh don't tell your wifey I said that hehe, I know where she wants to go ; !)



Cindyguygrower said:


> So.........Im good Pal, getting there...On the Lemon Candy note, it sure looks nasty! Around 4-5 weeks, slight pink in the calyxes and smelling strong! Dripping with frost and for sure Cloned  Ill get you a snap up asap manKeep it rockingCgg


Glad to hear your doing good man, things have been nice and mellow around here lately. I'm enjoying the nice weather cause in a few weeks we will probably have snow on the ground lol. That's ok I like it  The mountain tops about 15 minutes from here are covered already!

Keep me posted on the Lemon Candy I know she's a gem. I lost my lemon qleaner cut recently but no biggie I'm looking forward to the cross. I have around a dozen or so beans left That I'll pop this winter ; !)

Talk to you mang!



RobbieP said:


> Does Adding the wallpaper make it tripple grape apollo ??
> 
> How is everyone ? had a few days away from riu , been spending some time with the "ahem" better half LOL and the kiddy winks , Congrats again Bobo , cherish every minute you can man , my new borns already 10 weeks and smiling , starting to lift his head up and making coo'ing noises lol , before i know it he'll be kicking footballs and getting women preggers .... LMAO !
> 
> Hope your all well


Yeah ya have to at least spent a little time with them right. Your better half I'm talking about not your little robbie lol 

I think the triple grape apollo will come about when I flower out my male dbl ga and spluff the resin dripper. I really want to get some of her genes into the works she is wicked special. My favorite right now. I have a run of 8 dbl ga that will be at 7 wks tomorrow and are about done (maiden run) and there is also one resin dripper in that bunch. Six are Void dom and the other two are different from each other. I haven't taken any pics of #3 yet both man they are both lookers!!

Have a good one mate I'll talk to ya!





BBYY said:


> seems everyone is baby happy. Didnt know you were expecting anything theowl,congrats dude.
> \My little dude turns 8m soon, ALready teething and is funny as all shit. replica of me. Its crazy
> 
> Glad you figured it out Bobo, the first few days are so unreal anyways I found that even if I had the chance to sleep I couldnt cause my emotions or being too excited LOL, but that little infant thing goes away quickly and then you have this kicking crazy baby that wants to lean everywhere and roll everywhere and put everything in there mouth! I enjoy it though and Im sure you two will too!
> ...


There's my brother from another mother how's it going man! Be nice when everything gets straighten out for you, hopefully soon! Sounds like your going to have a nice grow room  And very cool that your trying out the Artic Express. That's another that has fire in it's genetics, I kept about a dozen beans for myself and cant wait to hunt for some rocket fuel. I grew that strain out once and had two phenos...one was similiar to the Ice mom, low yeilding but frosty as shit. They both grew bush like with a lot of branching and not much down low but all the weight up in the top buds especially the other pheno....if you let that other one go 8.5 - 9 weeks she gets some real plump colas

Have a good one keep us updated


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 15, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> How is everyone, just thought I'd pop by on my lunch brake now I can get online on my phone. Had a chilled birthday yesterday and got soooooo high lmao, back to reality now though, wiring a new fire alarm into a factory unit... bah rather be gardening lol


Yo mate glad to hear ya had a good one!! 

Wiring a fire alarm huh? Do you wire banks security systems too ; ?)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 15, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I knew I was forgetting a few lol. You and BBYY! It's neat to kick back and watch you all with your little tykes, enjoy them they grow up fast. And Brobo my friend these next few months are the easiest. Great time if you want to travel and get away for a bit...shhhh don't tell your wifey I said that hehe, I know where she wants to go ; !)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My homie back home grew out AE, said it was awesome, and tallest bitch in there.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 15, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> My homie back home grew out AE, said it was awesome, and tallest bitch in there.


Good deal man. So cool when my genetics pop up here and there 

Got a run of your NHK that are a couple of weeks in,,,4 out of the 7 are fuking beasts


Got most of my watering done, just ran out of milk with this cup of coffee. Going to stop and get an envelope when I go out, the eagle soars today. Eagles and owls get along right? They're both predators. Keep the nest door open man ; !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 15, 2012)

There a Hawk tthat live on my corner. Sits on the phone pole all day. Waiting for squirrels. But my neighbor across the street says its eating visitors to his bird feeder. Way off topic, lol. But i got no smoe;(


----------



## ghb (Oct 15, 2012)

it must be painful to have all that dank growing but nothing to smoke, i just bought my last 1/4 for a long time, so happy.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 15, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> There a Hawk tthat live on my corner. Sits on the phone pole all day. Waiting for squirrels. But my neighbor across the street says its eating visitors to his bird feeder. Way off topic, lol. But i got no smoe;(


My ex was a hawk nut. She went all out, tat of one on her back, visits the rapture centers, photos galore. She got me to buy her a nice life size carving of one, cost me about a grand lol



ghb said:


> it must be painful to have all that dank growing but nothing to smoke, i just bought my last 1/4 for a long time, so happy.


Haha you could just as well be talking to me too,,,starting to chop a couple in a few min. Been smoking some quick dried dbl ga #1 that I cut the other day and it's blowing my socks off lol


----------



## BBYY (Oct 15, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Thanks BBYY! How ya been bro? Still got the same email?
> Should chat sometime man!
> 
> Yeah it's a boy!
> ...


Sure man, Hit me up, also that email link to my MSN messenger so If you ever wanna chat that works best IMO. 



Senseimilla said:


> That's funny BBYY ours just turned 8 months last week  yeah it's pretty cool in the last few weeks she has really gotten more of a personality and reacting more to things and such... she's becoming a lot more interesting than before (other than just being cute  ). unfortunately for her, she's almost a clone of me with just a few of my wife's features


At first my son came out, swear he was just like him mom, look wise. But grew up more looking like me. Now I swear his personality aint too far off from me. 
He wont crawl just yet, but he likes to drop his head and push his legs up and scoot. Should be soon that he can hold himself with his arms and then start crawling. oh boy is he gonna turn into the handful haha



Highlanders cave said:


> I knew I was forgetting a few lol. You and BBYY! It's neat to kick back and watch you all with your little tykes, enjoy them they grow up fast. And Brobo my friend these next few months are the easiest. Great time if you want to travel and get away for a bit...shhhh don't tell your wifey I said that hehe, I know where she wants to go ; !)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT SNOW! IM not to far from you know! We've been getting some wicked chilly days and nights, Luckily it warmed up before this last rainfall or we would have seen our first snowfall. I tell ya man, Im really in it this year. The lake hasnt froze in over two years. So the warm water causes lake effect snow and I would like to think this is the year we get slammed. Gonna go out and get a generator soon, to make sure my plants wont go with out some light encase of emergency, ive already lost everything I grew to love over the last few years, dont wanna lose my projects too or I would just go commercial LOL 
Im just using my one t5 and a 600 MH , I got 3 1000k , 1 400, 2 600's just laying around, im only working at about 15% LOL for now, once these younging grow a bit its gonna get fancy here! Cant wait to start I got some nice things to get going.Cant wait to get these artics in a rotation. Gonna keep one for sure. I did some BSB and BSB x CB too. I know some friends here that trip over the colord weed so I thought Ill grow them a little treat too and first thing that poped to mind was the BSB x's



Highlanders cave said:


> My ex was a hawk nut. She went all out, tat of one on her back, visits the rapture centers, photos galore. She got me to buy her a nice life size carving of one, cost me about a grand lol
> 
> 
> 
> Haha you could just as well be talking to me too,,,starting to chop a couple in a few min. Been smoking some quick dried dbl ga #1 that I cut the other day and it's blowing my socks off lol


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 15, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Got a run of your NHK that are a couple of weeks in,,,4 out of the 7 are fuking beasts


What does NHK stand for again and what is the genetics/flower time again?



Highlanders cave said:


> I think the triple grape apollo will come about when I flower out my male dbl ga and spluff the resin dripper. I really want to get some of her genes into the works she is wicked special. My favorite right now. I have a run of 8 dbl ga that will be at 7 wks tomorrow and are about done (maiden run) and there is also one resin dripper in that bunch. Six are Void dom and the other two are different from each other. I haven't taken any pics of #3 yet both man they are both lookers!!


My void x grape apollo's still looking great... still one of the smallest in the bunch (damn those querkle genetics!!  ) -- hope she makes up for it in denser nugs than normal apollo. i'm a big fan of the brothers grimm genetics -- always a pleasure to grow anything that originally came from them in the garden 

Hey what week do you guys really start pushing as much higher P nutes as you can in flower? i've been going pretty much even n-p through the first 4 weeks so that they don't yellow too much too early, but don't wanna lose yield... i'm thinking nows the time to start


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 15, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> What does NHK stand for again and what is the genetics/flower time again?


NHK is N'Hood Kush and it is Blue Cheese x Lush f3. When i first wrote flowering times in my physical journal i put 55-65 days, which was depending on the pheno. HC had a really quick finisher i forgot how fast. Most of mine finished closer to the 55 day mark, i guess its on preference.


----------



## Theowl (Oct 15, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> NHK is N'Hood Kush and it is Blue Cheese x Lush f3. When i first wrote flowering times in my physical journal i put 55-65 days, which was depending on the pheno. HC had a really quick finisher i forgot how fast. Most of mine finished closer to the 55 day mark, i guess its on preference.


yeah man, it's up to you! 55 days or so, kinda racy, any much longer and you be locked in. 

Either way, Sensei, it's gonna blow your mind. Taste and high was great bro. 

I really don't feel I've thanked Tryna enough... It's a bad ass cross, and I feel lucky to have em in stock!(the few I have left that is)
So here's to you T! (Slugs back a very generous taking of an ice cold icehouse, then a hit of some kill, and pass>>)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 16, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> What does NHK stand for again and what is the genetics/flower time again?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty killer genetics in the NHK. The make up of T's Lush is OG x (LLOG x Chemdawg). My #3 pheno finished quick, 7 wks, The others will go 8 wks this time.

Yea the Void pheno of the DBL GA is a shorty just like it's mom was but the buds are hard and wicked frosty. I have 4 in my bathroom closet waiting for the axe and it smells like a skunk rolled around in some grape cotton candy in there lol. The resin dripper is pure grape cotton candy.

As far as flowering nutes week 1 -3 are your critical weeks for flowering. After week 3 you can go back to some vegging nutes to help it from yellowing to fast. With the Apollos they get more N than everyone else, they are some hogs.




Theowl said:


> yeah man, it's up to you! 55 days or so, kinda racy, any much longer and you be locked in.
> 
> Either way, Sensei, it's gonna blow your mind. Taste and high was great bro.
> 
> ...


Yeah it is isn't it lol. I think we take it for granted sometimes that we have access to the best strains in the world. Good circle of peeps here. Haha speaking of the best strains in the world, I got an invite yesterday to join a group of a couple dozen breeders in a trading circle. Thanks Dizz! And Owlman I don't want to forget, the eagle left yesterday. No tailwind heading in that direction though lol. Keep your eye to the sky in a couple of days ; !)

Got some pics to take today and a bunch of trimming. Keep the coffee coming lol

Puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>DBL Grape Apollo #1


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 16, 2012)

That's cool about the trading circle. Nice to see genetics spread, hopefully soon enough i'll be sending out crosses from my accidental spluffing. They should be some dankness though.


----------



## Theowl (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm sure it will be dank! I have four Lush beans left. Just when to do something about that... 
Hey Tryna, do you remember what F stage those were? F1's? F4?

Awesome HC! I'll keep an eye out! One day man, ima get you back. Don't know when or how or with what--but I'll find something to make it a reciprocal situation. 

Cave Dwellers! Toke the smoke that chokes your spokes! 
Hoot!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 16, 2012)

Everything seems to be dank that comes from you T lol. 

Seedling update,,,
after about a week the hindu kush had not come up so i was going to use the soil for another bean and when I dug around a little I could see where the hk was trying to break soil but it was very tiny and frail looking I didn't give it much hope but after a couple of days of babying it, it looks like it's coming around and might make it!

also...
3 blueberry x bubbamaster
1 headband
2 purple kush x sweet afghani delight

these went in a couple of days ago...
3 so far, superbud x blue dream


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 16, 2012)

Theowl said:


> I'm sure it will be dank! I have four Lush beans left. Just when to do something about that...
> Hey Tryna, do you remember what F stage those were? F1's? F4?
> 
> Awesome HC! I'll keep an eye out! One day man, ima get you back. Don't know when or how or with what--but I'll find something to make it a reciprocal situation.
> ...


f4's! And thx!


----------



## Theowl (Oct 16, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> f4's! And thx!


Sweet man! 
Hoping for boys too on those. 
I may end up doing my seed runs soon, that way they'll be ready to plant out next spring/summer. 
I want to get some over to Sensei, but wanna wait and do the spluffing myself, as not to pollenate his whole crop!


----------



## Theowl (Oct 16, 2012)

Just too damn indecisive! It was easier to plan when I only had 1-2 varieties...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 16, 2012)

Lol, I saw BBYY post about those CCM's maybe when i pluck the seeds off this bush we can do a trade. Ive come to the point with strains that with my space i cant keep real moms. I just take a few clones off of whoever before they flower. And HC that good shit about the Hindu, Must be a soldier! And the HB will eerily remind of DOG, but harder buds in my experience and the smell is amazing.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 16, 2012)

Yeah that hindu is improving by the hour. Looking good so far!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 16, 2012)

By the way the Hindu is an f1 per the breeder.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 16, 2012)

Grape Apollo at 7 weeks today........


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 16, 2012)

Lol, hc i know i probably asked you 100 times but what size are those rose pots? She looks great btw.


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 16, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Pretty killer genetics in the NHK. The make up of T's Lush is OG x (LLOG x Chemdawg). My #3 pheno finished quick, 7 wks, The others will go 8 wks this time.
> 
> Yea the Void pheno of the DBL GA is a shorty just like it's mom was but the buds are hard and wicked frosty. I have 4 in my bathroom closet waiting for the axe and it smells like a skunk rolled around in some grape cotton candy in there lol. The resin dripper is pure grape cotton candy.
> 
> ...


Well it's a good thing we're having this conversation now as the NHK/grape apollo/etc are due for their first feeding/watering tonight or in the morning (they really need it tonight i just don't know if i will... light pots)... why do you say the first 3 weeks are the most critical? bud site formation? So you're saying it's better to load them up with P the first 3 weeks? I had always thought the first 3-4 weeks you go more balanced N & P and then up the P after (at least that's what Pure Blend Pro's feed schedule does).

Nice looking grape apollos!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 16, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, hc i know i probably asked you 100 times but what size are those rose pots? She looks great btw.


Thanks man. I have close to 30 clones of that baby in veg  The rosepots are 1.75 gal and 7.5" sq

Hindu is looking great and is growing, 1 of the 818's are up and all 4 of the sb x bd are up now. Very stoked!



Senseimilla said:


> Well it's a good thing we're having this conversation now as the NHK/grape apollo/etc are due for their first feeding/watering tonight or in the morning (they really need it tonight i just don't know if i will... light pots)... why do you say the first 3 weeks are the most critical? bud site formation? So you're saying it's better to load them up with P the first 3 weeks? I had always thought the first 3-4 weeks you go more balanced N & P and then up the P after (at least that's what Pure Blend Pro's feed schedule does).
> 
> Nice looking grape apollos!


Thanks sensei she smells as good as she looks!

These is the feeding schedule that Rick the owner of my grow store recommended to me....

Cornucopia consists of 3 main nutes plus an energy supplement made up of tricarboxylic acids. The veg nutes during veg obviously and then the week before flower I use the Formula X which is an all purpose fertilizer. Bloom nutes for the first 3 weeks of flower and then switch to full doses each of the veg and Formula X mixed together for the remaining several weeks. I hit my plants with nutes every other or every third time I water. I also use a small amount of Earth Juice every time to balance the ph. 

Nutrient values of the Cornucpia are...Grow 2-1-2, Formula X 2-1-2, Bloom 2-1.5-2


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 16, 2012)

Glad the 818 came up. Hope its that stupid fuely smelling pheno.


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 16, 2012)

So I guess you're never really pushing too much P compared to N then? All those have higher N than P?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 16, 2012)

Heres my Pineapples , still got 3 - 4 week left in flower !!!!! Resin drippers to say the least .... leaf yellowing is doing my nut in though


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 16, 2012)

My homie has an f1 male of the NHK f1. He's gonna bring it up here tomorrow and i'll see it it's worth it. And he's bringing me a female too.


----------



## Theowl (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh hell yeah! Hopefully they'll be what you want, and you can work em some more!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2012)

HC glad you Hindu Skunk is doing well!

I didnt keep a clone of my Hindu Skunk and wish I had. both body and head high and that fruity smell with an even stronger fruity taste. I didnt know she was gonna be that good!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 16, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> HC glad you Hindu Skunk is doing well!
> 
> I didnt keep a clone of my Hindu Skunk and wish I had. both body and head high and that fruity smell with an even stronger fruity taste. I didnt know she was gonna be that good!


His is Hindu Kush. I wonder if they are similar?


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 16, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> His is Hindu Kush. I wonder if they are similar?


Oh lol, I misread that.
They are similar though. The HS is HK crossed with Skunk 1

I am an indica fan, and honestly would prefer the straight Kush version.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 17, 2012)

Thought I would have a wake n bake with my first cup of coffee this morning, I usually wait an hour or two untill after I've had 2 or 3 cups before I have my morning smoke. Mango fuking tango this Apollo cross is nice weed! Pretty potent too lol, Only 2 or 3 bong rips, i think 2, and I'm starting to melt into this chair. Need more coffeeeeee. My engine's turning over, just trying to peel myself out of this chair and get cracking. I suppose I could be really lazy and just put my coffee pot out here on the porch with me lol

Resin Dripper comes down today. That leaves DBL GA #'s 1 and 3 left I might give them another day. I'll try and get a shot of #3 she started out as a bit of an ugly duckling but turned out nice enough to hang with the resin dripper and #1. Those two DBL GA's will keep going, I didn't keep any cuttings of the Void pheno. Looking for and improvement


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 18, 2012)

Man those NHK are fast rooters. I just checked them for the first time and they are full of roots. Went back in my journal to see when they went in the chamber,,,,the 8th (same day as Bobos little girl was born. Shit man has it been that long already?? Wow, seems like just a few days), so about 10 days and they are full of roots.

Smoking some of the P10 Void pheno of the double grape apollo, and getting ready to take down #1 pheno

....818 headband update, one came up nice and after a few days I checked the other one and it had cracked under the soil and the tail was doing a cork screw thing. Reburied it we'll see what happens. Came damn friggen close to killing the other one last night, bumped it on the faucet and dropped the cup! There it was just laying there . I repotted it and this morning it seems fine phew!!  

Laters!


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 18, 2012)

Rock on... it's about time for me to make new sprouts too... gonna be working on that in the next few days, just gotta decide what to sprout


----------



## Theowl (Oct 18, 2012)

Save a place for some Special Edward.. Forgot to bring some by. Beans that is  

hoping for the bird to be round these parts tomorrow, your birds fly fairly quickly Highlander. 
Luckily I'll be in a position to ease the landing a bit. 

Oh! The other G13x Hashplant seed came out and is roaring! 
Gonna pot up the little ones in next day or so!


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 18, 2012)

seems both bsb (black rose x sour bubble) are girls. i was able to see it on day 6 of 12/12 on the sour pheno. day 7 on the sweeter one. i saved 2 cuts from each that have started sprouting roots. now just need to test em both out but im so partial to that sour smell. also just for the record aerocloners are the best i have had many prollems with em b4 but the main thing to do is CHANGE THE WATER DAILY. i empty it and refill with just warm tap water. it used to take at least 11 days to show roots now im down to 6. oh yeah another thing my buddy grew out serious ak 47 and i think its very low compared to other strains. smelled good but looked wispy, short lasting effect i give 3/10. but cali conn. buddah tahoe og went straight to the number 1 or 2 spot next to my kool aid kush. i have afew mr nice x buddah t og's to see what comes out of that cross so far looks like 2 phenos. i also got a dinafem raw diesel cut vegging that smell like the normal sour diesel in new york. ill let yall know whats fire


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 18, 2012)

shishkaboy said:


> seems both bsb (black rose x sour bubble) are girls. i was able to see it on day 6 of 12/12 on the sour pheno. day 7 on the sweeter one. i saved 2 cuts from each that have started sprouting roots. now just need to test em both out but im so partial to that sour smell. also just for the record aerocloners are the best i have had many prollems with em b4 but the main thing to do is CHANGE THE WATER DAILY. i empty it and refill with just warm tap water. it used to take at least 11 days to show roots now im down to 6. oh yeah another thing my buddy grew out serious ak 47 and i think its very low compared to other strains. smelled good but looked wispy, short lasting effect i give 3/10. but cali conn. buddah tahoe og went straight to the number 1 or 2 spot next to my kool aid kush. i have afew mr nice x buddah t og's to see what comes out of that cross so far looks like 2 phenos. i also got a dinafem raw diesel cut vegging that smell like the normal sour diesel in new york. ill let yall know whats fire


Change water daily you say?? And warm??
I had 95% success with mine b4, but now 50%, and change water with hormone etc...weekly.

Next batch of clones Ill try it your way. I get stem rot and guess the old water...I thought the water was too warm and was gonna run my chiller to it.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 19, 2012)

Pretty funny....http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/blog/36874/giant+marlin+goes+berserk+leaps+onto+fishing+boat+off+australia/


----------



## Theowl (Oct 19, 2012)

Haha! That would suck getting impaled by a marlin! 
That was pretty cool.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 19, 2012)

Steve Irwin (sp) died in a similar way...Impaled by a Manta Ray while diving.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 19, 2012)

i cried for steve irwin, inside. but he was my idol.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah he was a cool ass dude, he lived his life to the fullest though.


----------



## Theowl (Oct 19, 2012)

He probably felt great all the time..


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 19, 2012)

Theowl said:


> He probably felt great all the time..


He def loved his job and he died doing what he loved best.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 19, 2012)

Yea man. I love animals but as a young'n i was hooked on his show. For my life decision i came down to cooking, or animals. i love animals to much i don't wanna over do it and get tired of em.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 19, 2012)

I love both of those as well!
I would love a career doing what I love as well...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 19, 2012)

Got an oddball run coming out the end of next week,,,1 Indie Qleaner (thought they were all gone, realized that I had one left in flower a few weeks ago, might reveg), 2 Grape Ape, 1 Blueberry, 1 P10, 1 BSB, 3 NHK (got a cheese pheno, that little clone had been hanging around for a long time,,,I didn't realize it was a cheese pheno until a few weeks ago too lol guess Ill revegg that one too)

That 's the last of a lot of those,,,,the other runs in flower now all more strain specific and look like carbon copies of each. Should be much more effecient. In a few weeks there will be a run of Grape Apollo coming down and a couple of weeks after that a run of NHK. And a week after that hehe,,,,,a run of the Double Grape Apollo. 

I was going to say that was everything in flower right now but another run got flipped this week a Whiteberry, 3 more NHK and 2 Double GA #3's. Making efficent use of every inch of space. The closet girls sleep in the big budroom at night and I use it to veg until morning 

Laters all have a good night!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 20, 2012)

Yo T good news! The second 818 headband came up today. That one and the hindu kush never cracked their casings during germ but I planted them anyways. The hindu is doing great now by the way. The first time I dug up that second 818 to see what was wrong it had sprouted a taproot but it wasn't going anywhere, just cork screwing into a little circle so I replanted it that was close to a week ago. Might be mutant or might be fine. In any case there are a bunch of new genetics in the cave thanks to you


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 20, 2012)

Seedlings...

4 Superbud x Blue Dream
2 Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight
3 Blueberry x Bubbamaster
1 Headband
2 818 Headbands


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2012)

Awesome man i just popped some beans hope my germ rate is as good as yours.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 20, 2012)

Just got back with some MG soil and MG nutes along with some cheap kelp fertilizer. I'm going to document a side by side comparison grow off with 12 subjects, 6 NHK and 6 Grape Apollo straight from the rooting chamber. I will grow half of the kushs' and half of the apollos' with the products that I just picked up today and the other half with the products that I have been using the FFOF, Cornicopia and Nitrozime.


I got this idea from uncle ben and his thread about overpriced nutrients. My expenses each month run 250 for soil nutes and additional electricity, about 75-100 of that would be what I spend on soil and nutes.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2012)

i spend maybe 40 a month. and i re-use my soil so thats just nutes which are organic.. but you should consider re-using. and just re-amend it yourself.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 20, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i spend maybe 40 a month. and i re-use my soil so thats just nutes which are organic.. but you should consider re-using. and just re-amend it yourself.


Yup that's a possibility


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm gonna be working on doing that as well... good soil is too expensive for the quantities i need it in  Plus it solves what to do with all the old dirt with perlite in it  and i've never had a problem with amending soil... in fact it's a philosophy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 20, 2012)

Whoops not 250 a month for soil and nutes lmao. That's total expenses incl electricity. I'll have to correct that above /\


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 20, 2012)

Lol, ok i figured that was a bit high.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 20, 2012)

250 on soil and nutes a month LOL damn HC , your garden has turned into a orchard LOL


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 20, 2012)

Just bought over $60 of roots.... was gonna get more but had to get other supplies... if i bought as much as i really need, it'd definitely be close to $200 worth... had to buy some nutes and other stuff though...


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 20, 2012)

Sounds fun, my buddy just went nuts deep in MG as well,
curious to see the results.

Hows the cave been?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 20, 2012)

It's been really good Indy how bout you. 

I just barely started a new thread on the MG/FFOF grow if you want to check it out. Here's the link https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/573996-miracle-grow-vs-foxfarm-ocean.html

Heading out the door to go pick up my woman I'll talk to ya man. I'm really interested to see what happens too


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 21, 2012)

Hmmm I am quite sure that I put my new thread in the advanced section and now it's in the organics section which is the last place it should be.

Anyone know if or how to change sections that it's in??


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 21, 2012)

Maybe try putting it in "grow journals" like this one? i think a mod has to move it. when it happened to me. i just made another.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 21, 2012)

It may well have been moved there by a mod, they seem to be trying to keep things tidy these days. T is right on all accounts me thinks. 
Anywho, top of the morning to ya'll. Good vibes to all the cave dwellers!
-og chem
puff, puff, pass


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks cowboy I'm moving it now


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 21, 2012)

Ayoooooooooooooo!!!!


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 21, 2012)

Darned mods!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 21, 2012)

And when I try and move it this is what I get...

*What happened?*

The security system for this website has been triggered because of a phrase or content in your submission. If you are reading this, you are most likely a human visitor trying to log in or post a comment that triggered the system

So will the mod who moved it please identify yourself and explain to me not only why it was moved but why it was moved to a section like Organics and not somewhere where it would be a bit more pertinent? Thank you.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 21, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> Ayoooooooooooooo!!!!


Hey you I have been meaning to drop by your thread and see if you were still alive lol. Got your garden going still? And crazy busy with work still?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 21, 2012)

hit em up PM style. maybe they will move it.


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 21, 2012)

Yeaa I'm still doin ky thang mang. Haven't been updating tho. Still on here thru my phone... It sucks. Pain in the ass to type. Got the autocorrect. Can't post pics from ky camera. But I think next weekend ill have enough to buy a nice laptop. Soo should start a new thread once that's all setup. Just ordered a grow tent yesterday.  gonna get a t5 setup wen it comes. Gonna be chopping that blueberry next weekend. Nice and frosty. Turning blue too.  chopped half of the blue OGiesel I got from someguy. Idk if he's still around. But man..... This shit is some of the frostiest and stickiest shit I've ever seen. Gotta show ya sum pics. U crack it open and its literally white. See u got some blueberry x bubbamaster goin. Sounds like a badass cross mang. Ughhhh hate typing on ky phone!!!!! Just wanted to stop by and say hi. Should be back up and running very soon and ill have pics etc. Take it easy mannnnnnnn


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 21, 2012)

That error happens when you cut and paste anything with html formatting code in it. When you do the new thread, do 'paste as plain text' and you won't get the error.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 21, 2012)

any of you oh so clever guys know wtf these critters are in my run off ??????? 

View attachment 2381738


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 21, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> Yeaa I'm still doin ky thang mang. Haven't been updating tho. Still on here thru my phone... It sucks. Pain in the ass to type. Got the autocorrect. Can't post pics from ky camera. But I think next weekend ill have enough to buy a nice laptop. Soo should start a new thread once that's all setup. Just ordered a grow tent yesterday.  gonna get a t5 setup wen it comes. Gonna be chopping that blueberry next weekend. Nice and frosty. Turning blue too.  chopped half of the blue OGiesel I got from someguy. Idk if he's still around. But man..... This shit is some of the frostiest and stickiest shit I've ever seen. Gotta show ya sum pics. U crack it open and its literally white. See u got some blueberry x bubbamaster goin. Sounds like a badass cross mang. Ughhhh hate typing on ky phone!!!!! Just wanted to stop by and say hi. Should be back up and running very soon and ill have pics etc. Take it easy mannnnnnnn


Ordered a new tent huh? That's great should make it more stealthy too. I figured that you were busy mang sometimes it's good to take a break from the forums every once in a while. Glad to hear things are kosher, now we know your not in jail or dead 

Robbie those look like maggots from what I can see. that's an odd one huh


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 21, 2012)

Or some type of termite or something.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 21, 2012)

there not maggots mango there about half the size o a spider mite , really really small , that pic is zoomed in on my cam then blown up on computer , they have some type of antenna aswell ... im thinking maybe thripe larvae ??? no idea really , gonna try and top all my pots with vermiculite and see if that stops them


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 21, 2012)

Top your plants with diatomaceous earth -- it will kill them if they try to crawl across it. And there's always azamax.


----------



## C.Indica (Oct 21, 2012)

*diatomaceous earth*
Which species will this effect?
Does it happen to fuck with 'root aphids' ?


Yo thats funny you mention it HC, my friend just quit usin' FFOF,
and went 'back' to the MG.
And did I mention I'm revegging a keeper Caliband?
Im just calling it "Orange", a green pheno with late game coloring,
potential of orange/purple in the last week.
Super stoney.
Thanks again!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 21, 2012)

DE kills most soft bodied insects if they come in direct contact with it.


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 22, 2012)

DE on an insects level is basically microscopic shards of glass... insect crawl on it, insect get cut, insect die. Works on most cannabis pests but they actually have to crawl on it for it to work so it's not going to eliminate most infestations, just help control it


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 22, 2012)

Miracle gro is the macdonalds of soils.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 22, 2012)

If you want to talk about MG your in the wrong thread


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 22, 2012)

You should put the link in your signature HC, oh and good afternoon mango!
madness, puff, puff, pass...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 22, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> You should put the link in your signature HC, oh and good afternoon mango!
> madness, puff, puff, pass...


Afternoon mang I'll take a puff!

That's a good idea I'll put one in.


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 22, 2012)

Yep. I'm alive. Lol. Working 9am-10:30pm.  Mon.-thurs. And get out at 3 on Friday. Curious to see ur miracle grow comparison. I've been using mg moisture control since the start. Turn plants into monsters!! Lol


----------



## Theowl (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Chris! Got a mod x cheese going, and Sensei has a BD x Cheese going from what you sent my bro. 
Good to see ya not working,lol. Keep up the good fight buddy.. We can't always be workers!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 22, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Afternoon mang I'll take a puff!
> 
> That's a good idea I'll put one in.


Thanks, I'm a lazy bastard that makes life easier lol


----------



## Theowl (Oct 22, 2012)

Highlander, you got creative sending an eagle owl!  nice bird! Now to divvy..
thanks again, my good sir! I'm sure Voidling and Sensei will be most appreciative as well. 

Gonna get heavy up in here soon!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 22, 2012)

I knew that there would be a headwind lol...mon. to mon. Glad he made it there safe and sound, oh yeah his suitcase came from the nhk maker 

I'm pretty stoned and still have a bunch of shit to do, I'll talk to man!


----------



## Theowl (Oct 22, 2012)

Well then thanks to the NHK maker as well!  you know who u is..

only just got done with the splitskies.. Ugh.  lol. Gracias!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 22, 2012)

Haha got it out of the way first thing huh, smart! Takes time doesn't it ; ?)


----------



## Theowl (Oct 22, 2012)

Yeah I does.. I figured best to do so now!


----------



## Voidling (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks hc. We'll get some good stuff passed around here.


----------



## Voidling (Oct 23, 2012)

bah just lost my whole message I had about trying to clone. Sigh. 

Hope all is well. I get steroid Injections tomorrow, how to work on cloning after.

I'm about ready to kill my phone. It keeps being wonky


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 23, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> there not maggots mango there about half the size o a spider mite , really really small , that pic is zoomed in on my cam then blown up on computer , they have some type of antenna aswell ... im thinking maybe thripe larvae ??? no idea really , gonna try and top all my pots with vermiculite and see if that stops them


Looks just like what i had in my final DWC grow. Read and read and read but never managed to identify em, or get rid of them. Everytime i got em all out, they'd come back. While i experienced massive yellowing of the leaves, that could have been anything, and in terms of yield, dunno the plant didn't seem to suffer dramatically but again, having only grown that strain once before, didn't really know if it should have been larger or not.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 23, 2012)

Ah time to go give my daughter a lift to school  My mom usually does it but tues mornings she cant so I do. My daughter parks about a mile away from the university and then my mom who lives nearby drives her over so she doesn't have to pay to park at the school. It's great for my mom she loves doing they get to chat every day. Win win lol


Three cups of coffee and a puff of Grape Apollo, suns out blue sky time to rock ; !)


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 23, 2012)

I cant drink that much coffee anymore. I used to drink the whole pot, but now anything with caffeine makes me jittery and get anxiety...go figure...might puff on some Gurple


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 23, 2012)

tip top toker said:


> Looks just like what i had in my final DWC grow. Read and read and read but never managed to identify em, or get rid of them. Everytime i got em all out, they'd come back. While i experienced massive yellowing of the leaves, that could have been anything, and in terms of yield, dunno the plant didn't seem to suffer dramatically but again, having only grown that strain once before, didn't really know if it should have been larger or not.


Hi tt not seen you for awhile hope you are doing well and the new job isn't killing you with all those hours lol
well I posted the pics on four diff forums and got the same answer on each so I'm fairly confident to say the bugs are spring tails , they are actually beneficial so worry over lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 23, 2012)

Well that would be good news robbie if you didna have to worry about getting rid of them. What I would like to know is how did you notice them if they are smaller than a mite lol. Must have hawk eyes.


Well I handed off a couple of nice clones today to my ex. I had been providing her weed for the last few months since her dr won't prescibe it and also been growing two strains for her that she liked... the cindy pineapple cut that I kept and a NHK, one for the day and one for the night. Apparently she knows someone that will grow it for her so that's cool I'm glad for her.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2012)

Hope those clones are goin somewhere with a green thumb.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 23, 2012)

I really don't know who's going to be growing them I didn't ask but the nhk's are so easy to root and quick too and the cindy is a very hardy plant they're both real easy to grow 

Finally kicking back for a few downing a couple of cups and bonging a couple of bowls 

Hey maybe ill put that link in my sig like cowboy had suggested


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 23, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well that would be good news robbie if you didna have to worry about getting rid of them. What I would like to know is how did you notice them if they are smaller than a mite lol. Must have hawk eyes.
> 
> 
> Well I handed off a couple of nice clones today to my ex. I had been providing her weed for the last few months since her dr won't prescibe it and also been growing two strains for her that she liked... the cindy pineapple cut that I kept and a NHK, one for the day and one for the night. Apparently she knows someone that will grow it for her so that's cool I'm glad for her.


She's lucky you'll do that.. and she's even getting some sweet ass genetics out of the deal


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 23, 2012)

She is isn't she. Oh yeah she doesn't know that they are mine haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 23, 2012)

Potting up four of the biggest seedlings tonight from the party cups to the next size up containers, they hold about .4 gal. They are...a fem Headband, a Blueberry x Bubbamaster and two Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight!


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice! Still waiting for mine to come up in their solos... hopefully tomorrow. waiting on cuttings, too... come on roots!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 23, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well that would be good news robbie if you didna have to worry about getting rid of them. What I would like to know is how did you notice them if they are smaller than a mite lol. Must have hawk eyes.


i got good eyes mango lol , the run off had loads of white specs in and when i looked real close you could see movement so i stuck my microscope into the run off tray and got some pics with the camera. 
i dont need to get rid of them man they convert dead roots and stuff into organic compounds for the plant to feed, i guess if they got out of hand id have to kill them but from what i can make out to kill them you just have to let your coco dry out ... according to what i can find online its quite common in coco grows but i cant seem to find anything that says where they come from ? ?

anyways Puff puff :: Pineapple Express :: Pass ...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 23, 2012)

old pics



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Heres my HB
> 
> 
> 
> ...



..........


----------



## Voidling (Oct 23, 2012)

The only times I notice spring tails is when I water and little tiny things start jumping up and down


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 24, 2012)

Chop day today and tomorrow. A couple of Grape Apes are on the cutting board for today, yesterday the last of a long line of generations of the P10 came down. I think she was pretty played out after running for a few yrs. Just was taking forever to veg and not getting as much height anymore. That's ok her genes live on in the double grape apollo. The two Grape Apes are the last in that line too. Very nice size hard buds and a pretty good yeilder, I just didn't really smoke it with so many other strains. Almost regretting it now lol, she has some major chunkage going on. Almost  And the last bsb is coming down tomorrow too. She like the P10 had lost a lot of vigor and with me limiting the number of strains growing she just won't be coming back. Three NHKs make up the rest of that run coming down tomorrow.

After these there won't be a harvest for 3 weeks but that's when all the GAs and NHKs that I cloned this fall will start coming down. Should be 4 back to back harvests!

....oh yeah I knew I was forgetting someone lol, there is also a nice chunk indy qleaner coming down tomorrow


----------



## Voidling (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey hc got a question. Do you think that 49w of cfl at a foot and a half distance just isn't enough light to root with? I'm trying to figure out why my cloning has been so poor. I'm going to put in more air stones today as I'm using a bubble cloner.


----------



## ghb (Oct 24, 2012)

i have done forty clones under a 23w cfl with good results, infact believe it or not i have cloned in complete darkness before, i had a load of clones that were taking forever and i threw them in the bin, a week later they had exploded with roots everywhere.

have you cloned this strain before? are you doing everything the same as you usually would?


----------



## Voidling (Oct 24, 2012)

I had several I had cloned before. I got clear slime so I dumped everything cleaned it good. The cuts I got now I haven't cloned before. Lost all my genetics at this point. So glad I have cuts to friends to hold on to


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah voidman it's not so much the lighting as other factors. If I'm in no hurry I'll just use ambient lighting, only takes then a few days more


----------



## Voidling (Oct 24, 2012)

Cool. I'll work on the other things. The light is for the mother plant and clones are just off to the side. Going for more bubble wands now


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 24, 2012)

Sounds like pythium to me, pretty common in cloners and hydro set ups. Once it is in there it's hard to get rid of even scrubbing really good. Bleach it good when it comes down from time to time too. 
There is the h202 method but really that will kill back the main population but it will still come back. I would suggest using either aqua shield or hygrozyme, I know there are others but I know for sure these two work for sure. Basically a compost tea that will eat the pythium, this is the better long term solution. Still change out your water at least once a week and re-inoculate every change. 

It should be mentioned that these same compost teas are what you would use to break down old roots and other organic matter when recycling soil (as per another conversation). They can also be used to control leaf fungus and blight as a folliar.


----------



## Voidling (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks. 

I used to change my water every day or two. Lately Breen once a week. Could be part of the problem. 

I've seen the thread about the beneficial tea. Sadly I'm broke and those ingredients are expensive. How do you keep bennies alive if you use chemical frets?


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey hey hey... Still alive and lurking. Man, babies are a lot of work sometimes, lol. 

Hope everyone is doing well in here. I just picked up a new tent the other day to veg in (plants are _much_ happier in there with more space and better air circulation/temp control)... gonna be setting up my flower tent in the next few weeks once I have some time, too. I can't flip the switch on anything until mid December, so no real rush. Just chopped that Sour Flower the other day, though, and she is slowly drying up in a closet in the back room. Hoping to get a mere 1-2 ounces, but hey, it beats paying for it. 

Shitdammit, so much to do today. Wish I could hang and shoot the shit with you all today. Such is life! I'll be lurking, tho.


----------



## Voidling (Oct 24, 2012)

What kind of tent? I was looking at them on eBay the other day. Pricing on them seems absurd. In some cases a smaller tent costs more than a bigger one.

I want one at a decent price for decent quality


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 24, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I used to change my water every day or two. Lately Breen once a week. Could be part of the problem.
> 
> I've seen the thread about the beneficial tea. Sadly I'm broke and those ingredients are expensive. How do you keep bennies alive if you use chemical frets?


The aquashield is around $10/quart and only use about 1 tsp per gallon so it lasts quite a while and I can vouch for it's equality of effect. The hygrozyme is way more because it is the "industry standard". 

The thing about bennies is that they still can do their thing for the root mass but your right the chem ferts will kill them, you just apply them more often to have constant benefits (opposite feeding sched). When you use organics they thrive in the medium when dialed in. That is where water quality comes in to play as the chloramine in water supplies will kill your living rhizosphere too. It's a cat and mouse game lol
You can look up your city water makeup. Every water municipality is required to furnish the lab results, as long as it is reasonable in mineral content you can get by with a simple carbon block filter like on an ice maker or a britta. This is important because using chem is already an unfriendly environment for bennies killing them in the water with chloramine (doing its job) is counterproductive. Every bit maximizes the effort, but you can still benefit without this step. It's noticeable when given a tea they just look happy, like they are praying to the light. lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2012)

I bought my tent on CL for a good price. I had no probs with it.
Today the main zipper is coming un-threaded. Ill get a needle and re-sew it b4 it gets worse.


----------



## Voidling (Oct 24, 2012)

I can't find adv online report of my water company. Any simple cheap test?

I'll have to look into organic hydro if my test turns out well.


----------



## Voidling (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm not in a legal state stop weary of a cl trap


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh that sux!
I get so many deals there!
Ebay adds shipping to the price making it way more, and mostly new ones only.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 24, 2012)

If you call them they will mail it to you, people get them all them time when installing water filters. 
TDS/ec meters vary in price and quality, but in general aren't worth cost unless your running hydro or uber anal about everything. I would assume your probably ok most people are and you would know if the ca/mg is off by much. A simple britta pitcher will get the chloramine out.


----------



## Voidling (Oct 24, 2012)

I've got a tds meter but that doesn't show chlorine or chloramine does it?

I need a new water filter anyway, I'll go take a look


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 24, 2012)

Nope it wont and unless your on a well you have it. To what degree, like I said is kind of negligible it's really more important to treat it and that is simple enough with carbon filtration. What I was more leaning toward with that comment is that many people filter out everything and put back what is necessary but all this can be complicated and unnecessary as the main thing to get rid of is the chloramine which is just a stabilized chlorine so it wont evaporate out. Thus the simple filter, to keep the rest of the trace minerals.


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 24, 2012)

That's plenty of light for cloning... they only need a tiny bit of usable spectrum

what do the stems look like? too much moisture = root rot/mushy stem, too little = wood -- are you using scarification?


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 24, 2012)

Voidling said:


> What kind of tent? I was looking at them on eBay the other day. Pricing on them seems absurd. In some cases a smaller tent costs more than a bigger one.
> 
> I want one at a decent price for decent quality


This one is a 3x3 GrowLab... or something. I dunno. I'm not sure I like it as much as my SecretJardin. Those things just seem to have a better zipper system, which is often a fail point on tents, in my opinion.

Kiki007 once sent me a link to someplace in NYC that had good ones, in her opinion, for cheap.

edit: Bassman, I saw what you said about sewing your zipper after i typed that. I rest my case! As well, here is what Kiki told me, bless her heart:

gotham hydroponics in new york sells lighthouse hydro tents on ebay - dirt cheap!! I have 5 of them in my garage right now.... a 2x4, a 4x4, two 4x8s and a 6x6.... they make every size and you won't find a better deal... I pay 169..... out the door for a 4x8..... that's shipping too... no tax! it's the best deal anywhere and the tents have vents and pockets with the non-toxic mylar finish inside.... they're great! So if you're looking to add to you set up - that the place to go if you don't want to spend 300.00 for a bullshit 4x4.!


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 25, 2012)

Heyy void. I just got q new tent really cheap. From virtual win hydroponics. $88 shipped. Cheapest I've seen. 60" x 34" x 36". Free shipping. And they have bigger ones. $10 more each size up. I'll let ya kno how mine is wen it arrives. Ughhhh. Goin into work in an hour. Then working till 9. Then goin hone and comin bak at 10:30. They got midnight madness tonight at the college. The kids want me to come and judge the dunk contest. And get in a sumo suit and fight a co worjer. Lmao. Ughhhh. I'll be there till 1am. Them bak at 9am the next morning. Ughhhhh


----------



## Voidling (Oct 25, 2012)

Chb sounds like fun minute the work hours. Let me know what you think when you get it.

Bobo thanks. I really like Gotham customer service, I got mutt fan and scrubber from them.they refunded some money bc manufacturers description was wrong. Just didn't know about tent quality. I'll bee saving up my pennies for a tent


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 25, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> This one is a 3x3 GrowLab... or something. I dunno. I'm not sure I like it as much as my SecretJardin. Those things just seem to have a better zipper system, which is often a fail point on tents, in my opinion.
> 
> Kiki007 once sent me a link to someplace in NYC that had good ones, in her opinion, for cheap.
> 
> ...





chb444220 said:


> Heyy void. I just got q new tent really cheap. From virtual win hydroponics. $88 shipped. Cheapest I've seen. 60" x 34" x 36". Free shipping. And they have bigger ones. $10 more each size up. I'll let ya kno how mine is wen it arrives. Ughhhh. Goin into work in an hour. Then working till 9. Then goin hone and comin bak at 10:30. They got midnight madness tonight at the college. The kids want me to come and judge the dunk contest. And get in a sumo suit and fight a co worjer. Lmao. Ughhhh. I'll be there till 1am. Them bak at 9am the next morning. Ughhhhh


Maybe Ill just buy another tent instead of building a box?!?


----------



## Voidling (Oct 25, 2012)

That's what I've decided. For the same size I think tent is cheaper. Plus it is collapsible and easier to move our store if need be. My box is just too small to do much with yet takes up lots of room. Updated mangy thread with a video


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 25, 2012)

Voidling said:


> That's what I've decided. For the same size I think tent is cheaper. Plus it is collapsible and easier to move our store if need be. My box is just too small to do much with yet takes up lots of room. Updated mangy thread with a video


I just hate how my tent walls suck in so much. I actually had some branches break as a result. I was doing passive intake, but added a 6" in, I have an 8" out


----------



## Voidling (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm sure I could rig something up to fix that.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 25, 2012)

I usually open the zipper a lil to compensate, but then I am defeating the whole sealed up effect...
I am sure I can just adjust the exhaust to fix it, but I want the temps lower this run and high/loud fan speed keeps it a degree cooler (not much I know lol) but its something


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Oct 25, 2012)

Put the fan in a sound box if it's too loud? They look simple enough to put together. Just make/find a box to put your fan in and stuff a blanket or something around the fan and close it up. It's funny, I have the exact opposite going on with my tent, it blows up like a balloon lol


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 25, 2012)

MrTokenPuff said:


> Put the fan in a sound box if it's too loud? They look simple enough to put together. Just make/find a box to put your fan in and stuff a blanket or something around the fan and close it up. It's funny, I have the exact opposite going on with my tent, it blows up like a balloon lol


As I understand it neg pressure is better to help control bugs and pm, but I lose internal space.

You might have too many bends in ducting or, or too weak of an exhaust fan.


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Oct 25, 2012)

I think it's the latter of the two. I have very little ducting period, but we have an AC unit and a 4in fan as intakes. I have a 4in exhaust and 1 passive exhaust as well...(we don't have AC in the house...it's sad that our tent has an AC unit while we sit on the couch and sweat haha... priorities I guess lol)


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 25, 2012)

MrTokenPuff said:


> I think it's the latter of the two. I have very little ducting period, but we have an AC unit and a 4in fan as intakes. I have a 4in exhaust and 1 passive exhaust as well...(we don't have AC in the house...it's sad that our tent has an AC unit while we sit on the couch and sweat haha... priorities I guess lol)


MY house I just moved from the a/c sucked big time, but sure was expensive to run!!
Anyway the a/c for the tent was new and worked awesome! So I understand the sweating while the girls have the good life.


----------



## Voidling (Oct 25, 2012)

Are you running a carbon filter mrtokenpuff? If so you don't want a passive exhaust and you need a larger exhaust fan to intake fan ratio.


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Oct 25, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Are you running a carbon filter mrtokenpuff? If so you don't want a passive exhaust and you need a larger exhaust fan to intake fan ratio.


No, our place always smells anyway. We'll set one up at the newer place, so this is really good to know...start getting the ideas/things sorted out before setting up next time.


----------



## Voidling (Oct 25, 2012)

A cool tube on your light with its own intake and exhaust can reduce the amount of air turnover needed on the plants to make running the ac more efficient


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 25, 2012)

Voidling said:


> A cool tube on your light with its own intake and exhaust can reduce the amount of air turnover needed on the plants to make running the ac more efficient


I have the 8" fan pulling from the light which is open in the tent, and a 6" pushing into the tent.
Would it be better to run the hood straight through separate, and run the other fan as tent exhaust and have passive intake?


----------



## Voidling (Oct 25, 2012)

If heat in your tent is an issue then I think I would try that. And if at all possible vent to the outside. But you want a good carbon filter before doing that. Don't want to advertise to cops and rippers


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 25, 2012)

Voidling said:


> If heat in your tent is an issue then I think I would try that. And if at all possible vent to the outside. But you want a good carbon filter before doing that. Don't want to advertise to cops and rippers


I am gonna vent inside for now since house is gonna need heater anyway in a week or 2.

I never new if the light being independently vented was more efficient or just for ppl who use co2?


----------



## Voidling (Oct 25, 2012)

It should keep the tent heat down a little bit. Would help more if the house was air conditioned. It sounds like you already have the gear to do it so no money spent if you decide to try it. Although if cold will be a problem shortly then I'd leave it for now


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 25, 2012)

Voidling said:


> It should keep the tent heat down a little bit. Would help more if the house was air conditioned. It sounds like you already have the gear to do it so no money spent if you decide to try it. Although if cold will be a problem shortly then I'd leave it for now


Yeah have a bit of gear, but just want the utility as low as possible. Ill no doubt use the a/c this coming yr, and might need to bust out one of the dehumidifiers this winter, but hopefully it wont be an issue. Right now tent s 71*-79* most of the time...highest I have gotten was 82* I wasnt home and the wife let the house get hot (being cheap)


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 26, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Hey hc got a question. Do you think that 49w of cfl at a foot and a half distance just isn't enough light to root with? I'm trying to figure out why my cloning has been so poor. I'm going to put in more air stones today as I'm using a bubble cloner.


make sure ur changing that water frequently. it has turned my hell into heaven


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 26, 2012)

yo hc i def have a purple/pink pheno of the bsb and a green one (maybe it will turn later?). but there both about 2 weeks into flowering and 1 is shooting out white hairs from purple calyxes already. what am i looking at for a flowering time? which mom did keep? i know u said the green pheno was the most potent did it have really fat calyxes and smell sweet? i also have a boy of the purple pheno and its a shame i cant keep it around.


----------



## ghb (Oct 26, 2012)

haha we nearly went a full page without hc posting, this is an active thread with plenty of people offering help and advice

how are you getting on with the blueberry breeding project bro?, i know a lot of boys lining up wanting to spluff her


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 26, 2012)

ghb said:


> haha we nearly went a full page without hc posting, this is an active thread with plenty of people offering help and advice
> 
> how are you getting on with the blueberry breeding project bro?, i know a lot of boys lining up wanting to spluff her


Top of the mornin ghb! Or afternoon as the case may be for my mates across the pond. Who you talking to about the blueberry project : ?)

Busy day yesterday didn't really have time to get on here. Scissors are cleaned up and sharpened and eyes are uncrossed time to get at it again. I got most of it done yesterday...would be a lot easier if I didn't have all of my regular garden chores that have to be done too.

I think it was owl that I was mentioning it to about my guy having to go out to cali on short notice and I had to sit on an order of my product for almost an extra week. Turns out his aunt flew him out to help with her harvest. He comes back with a pics and a video of him in a barn full of plants and colas hanging haha too funny!

About time the sun came up. Feels like I've been up for half a day already


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 26, 2012)

shishkaboy said:


> yo hc i def have a purple/pink pheno of the bsb and a green one (maybe it will turn later?). but there both about 2 weeks into flowering and 1 is shooting out white hairs from purple calyxes already. what am i looking at for a flowering time? which mom did keep? i know u said the green pheno was the most potent did it have really fat calyxes and smell sweet? i also have a boy of the purple pheno and its a shame i cant keep it around.


Yes the green pheno of the bsb was sweeter smelling with fatter calyxs. There was another pheno that was just as good that I liked,,,it was green with just a little bubble gum pink in it. Very frosty and sweet smelling. They are pretty much average as far as flower time. Eight and a half weeks give or take. 

We want pics! (When they get a little bigger ; )


----------



## Theowl (Oct 26, 2012)

The day seems that way to me too HC! 

Man, that cold front is working its way in now... It's in te 30's up by Dallas!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 26, 2012)

It was cold here this morning, but not 30s lol.
I think it was 45* or so here at like 5 am


----------



## Theowl (Oct 26, 2012)

The cold is making its way east now. 
Should be a chilly morning at the cave entrance tomorrow. 

Theyre forecasting a big storm for the east coast. 
Hope all that are out that way are hunkered in..


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 26, 2012)

The season def changed finally.

I threw all my vegging indoor girls outside when I moved and started over with new cuts indoors.
Ended up most of them made it and are flowering now lol.
Not sure what to do with them honestly.
I didnt think they were gonna make it as they were sick.
Now it has rained on them for several days and I lost one more, but the rest look even stronger.
I might make a cover for them with some greenhouse film, but they wont be done till way deep December, and I have never had od go that long so I have low expectation for them to make it.


----------



## Voidling (Oct 26, 2012)

Even my dogs ran into the house quick to get out of the cold


----------



## Theowl (Oct 26, 2012)

Can't bring em in bassman?

just got done re re re redoing my new/old grow space, like just now,lol.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 26, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Can't bring em in bassman?
> 
> just got done re re re redoing my new/old grow space, like just now,lol.


Flower tent is full of Tahoe now....
so there's no place to pet em.


----------



## ghb (Oct 27, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Top of the mornin ghb! Or afternoon as the case may be for my mates across the pond. Who you talking to about the blueberry project : ?)
> 
> Busy day yesterday didn't really have time to get on here. Scissors are cleaned up and sharpened and eyes are uncrossed time to get at it again. I got most of it done yesterday...would be a lot easier if I didn't have all of my regular garden chores that have to be done too.
> 
> ...




i thought i read a couple of pages back that you were finally gonna do a cross with your bb cut, i may have mis-read or read what i wanted to see


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 27, 2012)

I have 3 nice looking Blueberry seedling crosses going right now. She gifted me with 3 beans when I was working on the Bubbamaster project. In the 5 years that I have had her she has only thrown out 4 beans total lol. One of the seedlings is bigger than the others... a boy maybe ; !)

Even though I'm retarded whoops I mean retired hehe I still love saturday mornings! Too bad they don't have any decent sat morning cartoons anymore 

"I went to a costume party dressed as an old person and now I can't get this damn costume off" HC


----------



## Theowl (Oct 27, 2012)

Hahaha, I'm using that one!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 27, 2012)

Damnest thing...I woke up thursday morning with a sprained ankle. All I could think of was the sleep walking scene in the movie Stepbrothers. Still swollen and hurts like hell. Taking the edge off with some GA rips lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2012)

Hope you mend well HC !


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 27, 2012)

Woke up with a sprained ankle!?!? how do you sleep through that?


----------



## Voidling (Oct 27, 2012)

I miss good cartoons being on so I had to get some oldies. I've got a large collection of old Warner brothers and merry melodies cartoons


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2012)

I used to let my nephew watch old toons on boomerang. the saturday toons aint the same no more.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I have 3 nice looking Blueberry seedling crosses going right now. She gifted me with 3 beans when I was working on the Bubbamaster project. In the 5 years that I have had her she has only thrown out 4 beans total lol. One of the seedlings is bigger than the others... a boy maybe ; !)
> 
> Even though I'm retarded whoops I mean retired hehe I still love saturday mornings! Too bad they don't have any decent sat morning cartoons anymore
> 
> "I went to a costume party dressed as an old person and now I can't get this damn costume off" HC


I have the same old person costume stuck as well...damn zipper!!

Sleepwalking in your dreams and wake up with an acyual sprain....

I watch cartoons on Youtube sometimes when I wanna see good ones.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 27, 2012)

Ahaha yeah that damn zipper I know huh! So snow is not in your vocab. Hmm must be southern cal or somewhere near the Texas boys. But shoot it snows down that way now haha. Maybe Fla but I don't think so. I have 4 ski areas within an hour of me, now that the leaves are off the trees we're all like ok let it snow now lol

Sensei it throbs like hell at night when I'm trying to fall asleep. Fortunately I'm usually out like a light as soon as my head hits the pillow

Hey Void post a pic of your keeper Blueberry I don't think I've seen it. Sounds like it's clones are making the rounds glad it worked out for you 

Thanks for the good vibes T. I have a run of NHK at 3.5 weeks and a run of GA at 4.5 wks. Little concerned about the GA...They are big an all and with more bud sites but all the buds look small this time around. I did give them a fair bit of N during the first few week of flower along with the bloom nutes because they were fading so quickly. The NHKs are fine, they getting plump and frosty already and looks to be another batch of monsters!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ahaha yeah that damn zipper I know huh! So snow is not in your vocab huh. Hmm must be southern cal or somewhere near the Texas boys. But shoot it snows down that way now haha. Maybe Fla but I don't think so. I have 4 ski areas within an hour of me, now that the leaves are off the trees we're all like ok let it snow now lol
> 
> Sensei it throbs at night when I'm trying to fall asleep. Fortunately I'm usually out like a light as soon as my head hits the pillow
> 
> ...


Im in NorCal, and every time they say it might snow.....it doesnt


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 27, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Im in NorCal, and every time they say it might snow.....it doesnt


I've been to over 40 of the states incl southern cali but up your way I never made it to man. Hear there are some beautiful areas,,,moutains and deserts too?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2012)

Lol, Haha, you must think everyone get to enjoy the fresh powder(snow) lol. I get to see it every 3-4 years, Maybe.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I've been to over 40 of the states incl southern cali but up your way I never made it to man. Hear there are some beautiful areas,,,moutains and deserts too?


It sux here in Sacramento...no desert, or hills, just city traffic and assholes.

Wanna trade??


----------



## Voidling (Oct 27, 2012)

I'll see if I can find her flower pic. Sadly my cut didn't root, stayed green and perky for over a month in coco but no roots. I'm needing to get a rooted cut back from owl or sensei.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 27, 2012)

its way easier to just root it in a cup with dirt. it wil root as long as the soil is moist. i have done it. if you need humidity put a large ziplock over it. Keep it simple


----------



## Voidling (Oct 27, 2012)

This was a cup of coco. The bb1, sparkle, and another cut who's name smeared off of  all rooted fine that way, just not bb2


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 27, 2012)

Voidling said:


> This was a cup of coco. The bb1, sparkle, and another cut who's name smeared off of  all rooted fine that way, just not bb2


I couldnt get any of my BB crosses to root for some reason, but the Kens Cut rooted in 5-6 days, and GK in 7


----------



## Voidling (Oct 27, 2012)

I had rooted them before. Thinking back, I think they'd all rooted in bubble cloner then put into coco. So maybe I kept it too wet and rotted the roots. Who knows


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 27, 2012)

whoooop mwhoooop. got my new computer today!! =D HP All in one Omni sumthin. lol. sooo ill be poppin by alot more. and eventually set up a new journal with my new tent.. flowering room is just about empty. will be completely empty by 2morow. cut down my big blue dream a few weeks ago which gave me 3 ounces.. then my Blue OGiesel.. then my Purple Pineapple (Pineapple Express Dom for sure!) another Blue Dream. another small purple pineapple.. and a BlueBerry. =D ive got one Chocolate Chunky Munky Female clone (it starte flowering but had no room soo i put it bak into veg.. started pushin out sum dark dark purple leaves/calaxes) got a blueberry clone. purple pineapple blue dream and a blue Ogiesel.. ill keepo ya up to date!

hope all is well in the Cave HC. glad to be bak around. missed ya guyz!!! =D ill have pics for ya soon. =) had a sumo fight last thurdsday at the college i work at! crazyyyy. ill have to send ya the video. in front of 1,000+ people.. crazyyyyy shit mannn. lol. take care manggg


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 27, 2012)

Good to hear chris! Just getting back from bringing my son and his girlfriend out to dinner at a rib joint. Mang he's going to be 18 on monday. 

Looking forward to some pics and shooting the shit little bro talk to ya soon


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 27, 2012)

My BB2 cut is still going strong... although it still is growing into it's pot and hasn't taken off in growth like the ace. Still a few weeks away from taking cuts.


----------



## Voidling (Oct 27, 2012)

It's all good. I'm trying to root an Apollo or two for you so we so.. swap


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 27, 2012)

Cool well it'd be good to get a cut back just to see if there's much difference from her first run in flower... but I got 4 a13s and 2 genius crosses going so it's not the end of the world if I don't get her back... I should have some apollo cuts this round and if not I'm not too worried I'm a little apolloed out at the moment (it's my primary smoke)... i got more apollo crosses i can run from seed too


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 27, 2012)

Man, he's already 18! They grow up so fast, my oldest will be 18 next summer. Sucks getting old, I have "woke up with a sprained ankle" like I said it sucks getting old lol
Mystery injuries are the best, especially if they incapacitate you. 
puff, puff, pass..... candy store


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 28, 2012)

heres sum purple pineapple (BlackWater x PineApple Express) (first 8 pics) **** edit (the 4th pic is a Blue OG bud.. got mixed up sumhow)***


then some Blue OGiesel (Blue Mystic x OGiesel) (next 5 pics.. Frostiest buds ive grown in a very very very long time!!)


Blue Dream BEAST... as usual. ended up with 3 ounces off her. =) (last 6 pics) 

** idk why the pics are going right into the attachments?? i wanted it to post right on here.. like they used to.. i kno its been a while since ive been around.. but doesnt look like htings have changed that much? idk. im sure ill figure it out soooner or later.

thanks for lettin me share a few pics HC. u ever see SomeGuy on here anymore. the purple pineapple and blue OG is his strains. and im the forst to grow both. he wanted to know how the Blue OGiesel came out... came out fuckin GREAT!! rock solid nugs. super frosty.. fould fruit smell with a hint of blueberry..

sooo wats new with u HC?? wat new strains u got goin?? keep seein u talk about sum strain.. some 3 letter strain like NHK or GHK or sumshit... i might be makin shit up tho. lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 28, 2012)

Yo bobro sounds wonderful I'll make it back out some day! That has some of the prettiest parts of the country I wished we had gone up there instead stiny LA/Beverly Hills. My buddies brother lived there so we had a place to stay we were only about 20 lol

Everything good in the Bobotrank household?


Hey chris another beaster Blue Dream huh! I like hearing that . I have 4 (or 5, two seedlings came up in one pot. I seperated them yesterday when I upcanned them to 1 gal containers) Superbud x Blue Dream that I'm thinking are going to be big yeilders. They were gifted to me when I gave a shout out lately for a huge yeilding strain. Supply and demand ya know 

I had a feeling that the Blue OGeisel was going to be some kind of special man, awesome! If I run into someguy I'll let him know. I'm running a lot of T's NHK aka BC x Lush (OG x (LLOG x Chemdawg), they are good yielding and done by 8 weeks. Also running a lot of Dizz's Grape Apollo but I'm a little worried about them,,,the buds seem to be getting smaller with each generaton of clones. I hope I'm imagining it lol they are only 6 generations in!

Couple of other new strains in seedling form...3 Blueberry x Bubbamaster, 2 Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight and a Fem Headband. Got a little Hindu Kush seedling that's starting to come along nicely and a couple of real tiny 818 Headband seedlings, I think ones a mutant and the other one took forever to break surface and is just coming up but slow

Hey check out the link below for the MG vs FFOF experiment. Going to try and update it tonight.

Hey cowboy how's the football today! Yeah they grow up way too fast don't they...I'm already looking forward to some grandkids to play with lol 

Have a good one mang!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm just not ready to be called grandpa!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 28, 2012)

Man some fire looking shizzz from you guys!!!

I need a harvest bad!! I wont he due till...well hwell I dont even know how long my TaHOEs need. I guess 10 weeks which will be like Dec 7...if you go by days of 12/12


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 28, 2012)

Ok, ready to say football was great today HC. I'm fooking loving having Peyton Manning on the team..... 
They were firing on all cylinders today!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 29, 2012)

How's everyone on the east coast doing?

Chris you and Shiska are going to be right in the middle of this mess. We're expecting high winds starting later today up to 80 mph gust. I have a couple of trees right next to my house that I'm kind of worried about, fortunately the wind direction will be favorable. If they fall they should go away from the house. Couple of years ago one half of one of those trees fell on the roof above my bedroom while I was sleeping. Great big old tree,,,bounced right off my house with minimal damage lol. House was built in 1904 they don't make them like this anymore


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

Lol, I'm hoping the eastcoasters are cool. all we got was wind. My G'ma and Great G'ma are in atlantic city along with my whole fam. Im hoping they dont get washed, they are evacuated but not too far away. on the weather channel they keep showing Cape May and Pleasant Point which are very close to where they are at.


----------



## Voidling (Oct 29, 2012)

I feel the same way about a harvest bass.

Hoping all goes well up there


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 29, 2012)

Blueberry x (pre98 Bubba Kush x Master Kush)...







Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight...












Ed Rosenthals Superbud x Blue Dream...






Feminized Headband...






Hindu Kush...






818 Headband...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

Haha, ther HB is identical to my seedlings way back. awesome, i don't kno if i told you but that is off the mom if the dog or dad, however that went. 

Nice to see some indica coming up in the cave.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

bottom left , thats a dog on top. this it from June 2010.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 29, 2012)

So that bean came from the DOGs mother (headband x og), but how do you know it's fem?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> bottom left , thats a dog on top. this it from June 2010.









That's cool!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> So that bean came from the DOGs mother (headband x og), but how do you know it's fem?


Because HB only came in fem  Just as the dog pops out a seed here n there so did HB. These from the dog creator was from the same hb that pollinated the og to make the dog. I grew out 4 over the years, all fems. But the same issue as dog with the odd hermie. but its always less seeds than you would want. Headband is the Reserva Privada Sour Kush, they only come in fem still i just noticed.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 29, 2012)

Should be some potent pot then. If I'm not mistaken it's the Sour D in that mix that makes headband and dog so potent? 

....first fire trucks just went by, wind is picking up some. I have to go out tonight too


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

Yea the Sour D in the HB is much more pronounced than in the DOG. it has the "face high" effect. Make you sweat weed.
My Grandma is posting pics of atlantic city on facebook. Its flooded already. be safe out. Lol what are yall gettin, just wind ?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Because HB only came in fem  Just as the dog pops out a seed here n there so did HB. These from the dog creator was from the same hb that pollinated the og to make the dog. I grew out 4 over the years, all fems. But the same issue as dog with the odd hermie. but its always less seeds than you would want. Headband is the Reserva Privada Sour Kush, they only come in fem still i just noticed.


That makes it even more special then. Interesting history. Could be a fine prospect for any possible breeding projects in the future (if she's not hermi prone)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 29, 2012)

Wind today but starting tomorrow or tonight rain for 4 days is the forcast it's supposed to stall over us. I have it on CNN I should turn it off and get to work lol!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2012)

Hc I really like the PK x Sweet Afghani Delight on the left, but all look good!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 29, 2012)

we had snow over the weekend , it was only light and by 8am it had all disappeared but i woke in the middle of the night went for a midnight joint and there was snow i tell thee  

Not been very active on here lately and i apologize even though i know theres no need to , just got shit loads going on in my brain at the minute and to be honest im just fed up in general  

Still been lurking though and its great to see all this sharing and spreading the love , its the way cannabis should be !!

Everyones plants are looking great and as per normal Highlander is killing it lol !!


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2012)

RobbieP said:


> we had snow over the weekend , it was only light and by 8am it had all disappeared but i woke in the middle of the night went for a midnight joint and there was snow i tell thee
> 
> Not been very active on here lately and i apologize even though i know theres no need to , just got shit loads going on in my brain at the minute and to be honest im just fed up in general
> 
> ...


Hey Rob I hope your your mind clears or reboots.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 29, 2012)

In AC right now. Ocean City to be exact.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> In AC right now. Ocean City to be exact.


Looks like an Ocean there!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 29, 2012)

WOW, crazy... ya'll be careful!


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 29, 2012)

I'm just praying it doesn't take the amazon cloud datacenter down in virginia or it's gonna be a long night for me.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 29, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Hey Rob I hope your your mind clears or reboots.


Thanks man


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 29, 2012)

Just seen the pics on the news, be careful all my bros who are near the destruction, as much as we all love to grow and smoke nature, she sure can be a bitch! Stay safe


----------



## Voidling (Oct 29, 2012)

And that's only the start. I heard 12 ft storm surge is expected in New York


----------



## Theowl (Oct 30, 2012)

Heard before bed that surge had hit around 14'.. Hope all is well


----------



## AllAboutIt (Oct 30, 2012)

Checkin in after a long break. Hows it HC? Reports to come on various awesomness. Im catching up from page.....508 or so ill be lurking sippin joe and loadin bowls.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 30, 2012)

AllAboutIt said:


> Checkin in after a long break. Hows it HC? Reports to come on various awesomness. Im catching up from page.....508 or so ill be lurking sippin joe and loadin bowls.


It's good man how about you! What the hell you been up to it has been a long time how are things with you : ?)

Look forward to the reports


----------



## AllAboutIt (Oct 30, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> It's good man how about you! What the hell you been up to it has been a long time how are things with you : ?)
> 
> Look forward to the reports


A whole bunch of life man, some bad, most good. I have a stinky little c4 real pointy leaves, grows slow its about 3 weeks old not sure on sex but smells female...if that makes sense. Also a fat little Calizar male im going to play with. Other stuff on a scrog, otheer then that just stayin little over here


----------



## AllAboutIt (Oct 30, 2012)

Did RIU get hacked a while ago? I came to check some threads some time ago and everything looked strange so I havent been back until yesterday.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 30, 2012)

AllAboutIt said:


> Did RIU get hacked a while ago? I came to check some threads some time ago and everything looked strange so I havent been back until yesterday.


RIU is a bout as secure as a generic diaper!
They most likely did get hijacked during the period you were talking about.


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 30, 2012)

AllAboutIt said:


> Did RIU get hacked a while ago? I came to check some threads some time ago and everything looked strange so I havent been back until yesterday.


I don't know who you are but I approve of your avatar 

They seem to get spammed once every week or two  It has been better about the downtime lately though at least.


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 31, 2012)

storm wasnt too bad this way... a few trees down AND POWER PUTTaGES.. BUT NOTHING TOO BAD. NBOT LIKE THEY EXPECTED.. IT WENT AROUND ma. THANKFULLY. OFF TO WORK. TENT DIDNT COME IN YESTERDAY (PROBABLY DUE TO THE WEATHER) BUT IM EXPECTING IT IN TODAY. WHOOOP WHOOOP. ILL LET u guys kno wen it arrives. sorry bout the CAP locks.. lol. mucta hit it on accident. morning guys.. have a good one. smoke one for meeee! ill be at work 9am-10:30 ppm tonight... =(


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 31, 2012)

You must of lucked out then that's cool buddy. You were not all that far away from it all. At one point 7 million homes were without power, at a very conservative estimate of 1 mj garden/100 houses, what's that like 70,000 growers that were without power at some point.

Just took a couple of good morning pics, have a good one chris!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 31, 2012)

This is where the Grape Apollo sleep at night and then I use the closet to veg in until morning



Mostly NHKs and Double Grape Apollo...


Woof!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 31, 2012)

Man thats gotta be some work moving em everyday. What happen to the veg room?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 31, 2012)

It's only 7 plants. Veg room is full of clones (got a little carried away) and the seedlings (which have kicked into veg gear). I'm just taking advantage of the 400 when it's off at night and putting what will eventually be my next run in the closet and taking advantage of the higher amount of lumens until it's lights on in the big flower room and then I put the GAs back in the closet for the day. Seems to working ok.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Oct 31, 2012)

oh ok, ive done that with a few plants before. Never a whole run.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 31, 2012)

Veg room hasn't changed, could use a few more cfls but I'm planning on adding another light to the setup this spring


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 31, 2012)

The 12 in the sq pots are in the MG vs Ocean Forest/Cornicopia comparison test going on right now. At a week and a half in the MG has the edge 



The four in the front right are DOGs and everything else is GA and DBL GA




These are the veggers that go under the 400 at night and during the day hang out in here. Again Grape Apollos lol


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 31, 2012)

i think the MG is gonna kick the Fox Farm soils ass... hahaha interesting grow off... got my tent today.. but i just got home now.. im fuckin tiredddd. not settin up shit tonight. lol.. night guyss


----------



## Senseimilla (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah but you need some roots organic soil plants in there to make it a real competition -- do they not have that where you are or just too expensive for you to consider?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 1, 2012)

Giving a run of NHK a mid flower flush right now, they are in the sink I should be able to get some pics. They got a little overfed this time. You would think I would have learned their limit last time cause they did the same thing last grow. They are a little under medium in the nutre sensitivity dept but I been feeding them like they were over medium. There's a couple of more runs in flower behind them that have a lot of NHK too, I'll have to ease up on them.

Got some shake soaking in ice water. Got to thank pops for the tip to let your mash soak in ice water for 20-30 min before stirring. Improves quality and yeild


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 1, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Giving a run of NHK a mid flower flush right now, they are in the sink I should be able to get some pics. They got a little overfed this time. You would think I would have learned their limit last time cause they did the same thing last grow. They are a little under medium in the nutre sensitivity dept but I been feeding them like they were over medium. There's a couple of more runs in flower behind them that have a lot of NHK too, I'll have to ease up on them.
> 
> Got some shake soaking in ice water. Got to thank pops for the tip to let your mash soak in ice water for 20-30 min before stirring. Improves quality and yeild


I think I might just try wet hash for the 1st time.
I have never ventured past dry ice yet lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 1, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> i think the MG is gonna kick the Fox Farm soils ass... hahaha interesting grow off... got my tent today.. but i just got home now.. im fuckin tiredddd. not settin up shit tonight. lol.. night guyss


i think in the end it's going to be quality over quantity.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 1, 2012)

A headstash plant that I took down today.

Blueberry...


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 1, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> A headstash plant that I took down today.
> 
> Blueberry...
> 
> ...


BY headstash you mean that it is just personal, or it doesnt yield much or both?

The reason I ask is I finally got a clone (hopefully the real deal) of DJ Shorts' Blueberry, and I was hoping for a plant that will yield well and be good too, I know the almost impossible dream...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 1, 2012)

Hey Bassman.

It's headstash right now because that's all I have. Next harvest is still a couple of weeks away. It's an average yeilder man, with a nice euphoric high good daytime smoke. Not as potent as what I have been smoking but that's ok I could use a break from the heavy duty stuff. Got a little bit of hash for tomorrow and a teeny tiny little nug of GA to go with it but then that it. Supposed to rain again maybe that (hash  will brighten things up a bit lol.

Just made shepherds pie and salad for myself and the old lady I'll catch you on the flip side bro


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 1, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Bassman.
> 
> It's headstash right now because that's all I have. Next harvest is still a couple of weeks away. It's an average yeilder man, with a nice euphoric high good daytime smoke. Not as potent as what I have been smoking but that's ok I could use a break from the heavy duty stuff. Got a little bit of hash for tomorrow and a teeny tiny little nug of GA to go with it but then that it. Supposed to rain again maybe that (hash  will brighten things up a bit lol.
> 
> Just made shepherds pie and salad for myself and the old lady I'll catch you on the flip side bro


Ok I gotcha.

I was looking up a smoke report and this is the 1st one I came across:

_*Strain: DJ Short's Original Blueberry, grown by my caregiver.

Growth: unknown; grown by caregiver

Nutes: Organically grown with bat guano, tilapia waste, other natural organics.

Yield: unknown

Bag Appeal: 7/10, good looking buds with some nice blue hues, but nothing spectacular.

Smell: 10/10, like a circus clown hit you in the face with a blueberry pie covered in whip cream.

Taste: 9/10, not a very strong or subtle taste, but a nice medium between freshly ripened blueberries with a hint of citrus.

The High: 12/10 Very stoney, spacey, but leaves you functional; good day time smoke. Only need 1 hit and you already forget what your doing, and probably make you forget your even smoking a bowl(happened to me twice). Very long high also; a nice mix between a really good body high and thought provoking/creative head high. Makes me want to play PS3 for hours....

Comments: Awesome bud! Definitely my new favorite at my dispensary. I've always been a blueberry strain or crosses fan, but DJ Short's is definitely on top of the list. *_

Does that sound accurate?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 2, 2012)

Haha that sounds very accurate. The smell is off the charts like the report says only mine smells more like bazooka joe bubble gum. Kind of like getting hit in the face bubblegum pie. Taste like it smells on the inhale and then rather mild on the exhale which is just the opposite of most other strains. It's pretty strong but not overpowering. It's advertised as 19.5 % thc. And like the description from DP the high is euphoric fun and and good mood enhancer (especially for the wife wink wink ; ).

Go real easy on the nutes and maybe the first grow use ALMOST NONE. The plant in the pic above only got 2 very light doses total during it's grow. Much more and the leaves curl and the yeild suffers. She grows equally well as a double cola or as a bush and she really like to bush out if you train her a little. 

Good luck hope it's a keeper!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha that sounds very accurate. The smell is off the charts like the report says only mine smells more like bazooka joe bubble gum. Kind of like getting hit in the face bubblegum pie. Taste like it smells on the inhale and then rather mild on the exhale which is just the opposite of most other strains. It's pretty strong but not overpowering. It's advertised as 19.5 % thc. And like the description from DP the high is euphoric fun and and good mood enhancer (especially for the wife wink wink ; ).
> 
> Go real easy on the nutes and maybe the first grow use ALMOST NONE. The plant in the pic above only got 2 very light doses total during it's grow. Much more and the leaves curl and the yeild suffers. She grows equally well as a double cola or as a bush and she really like to bush out if you train her a little.
> 
> Good luck hope it's a keeper!


After I posted that review I noticed the 1st response was yours lol.

I dont know which Blueberry I have since DJ made a few. Which one do you have?

Looks not to be the TRUE BB as I read she stretches a and yours looks compact. My clone is too new and just hit soil like 3 days ago so It hasnt fully rooted to see if she will be a stretcher.

I dont see much if any blue or purple in yours, are the colored ones less potent and not keeper quality?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 3, 2012)

My BB cut doesn't have any blueish hues in the leaves but the crown of calyxs that they usually produce on the colas will have that silvery blue to it. This plant was taken almost a week early and the hairs had not fully receded enough to see the crown. The breeder was dutch passion and I bought them back when I was rolling in dough lol. Expensive fookers they were,,,195 I believe. I think 2 of the plants were keepers but I never took a cut of the other one. The cut I ended up with was my first attempt at cloning about 5 years ago

Have a great weekend Bassman!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 3, 2012)

Those DP blueberries are probably closer to the original than what dj short has now. He used to work there when he had the original parent lines leaving copies there. Your cut has me thinking I should invest in some of those! 
cheers to the BB,
elephant stomper, puff, puff, pass....


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 3, 2012)

THE blueberry i got/just harvested finished up with some nice blue hues to it... and has a sweet berry smell to it. sadly... most of the color disappeared after drying... same thing happened to my Blue Venom i grew a while back which was BlueBerry x White Widow.. pretty sure the BueBerry i got was from Peak Seeds.. whihc is a 3-way cross of 3 diff blueberrys... pretty sure its DJ Shorts BlueBerry x Dutch Passion Blueberry x.... i wanna say Sagarmatha.. but i could be wrong on the last breeder. gonna set up my tent today. =D headin to the store in a few to get sum kinda T5 floro lighting for it.. unless i cant find anything decent at home depot or lowes.. i kno they recently started carrying "Grow Lights" sooo i may be in luck.. since if i order online... ill be paying $10-$20 for shippin... and chamce the bulbs being broken in route to my house.. just packed up a bowl of some Blue OGiesel...anyone care for a puff or 2. =)


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 3, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> My BB cut doesn't have any blueish hues in the leaves but the crown of calyxs that they usually produce on the colas will have that silvery blue to it. This plant was taken almost a week early and the hairs had not fully receded enough to see the crown. The breeder was dutch passion and I bought them back when I was rolling in dough lol. Expensive fookers they were,,,195 I believe. I think 2 of the plants were keepers but I never took a cut of the other one. The cut I ended up with was my first attempt at cloning about 5 years ago
> 
> Have a great weekend Bassman!


Well color or not, I hope my BB becomes a fav like yours is for you!



colocowboy said:


> Those DP blueberries are probably closer to the original than what dj short has now. He used to work there when he had the original parent lines leaving copies there. Your cut has me thinking I should invest in some of those!
> cheers to the BB,
> elephant stomper, puff, puff, pass....


So there really isnt any good blueberry from DJ Shprts anymore...That is a disappointment. 


chb444220 said:


> THE blueberry i got/just harvested finished up with some nice blue hues to it... and has a sweet berry smell to it. sadly... most of the color disappeared after drying... same thing happened to my Blue Venom i grew a while back which was BlueBerry x White Widow.. pretty sure the BueBerry i got was from Peak Seeds.. whihc is a 3-way cross of 3 diff blueberrys... pretty sure its DJ Shorts BlueBerry x Dutch Passion Blueberry x.... i wanna say Sagarmatha.. but i could be wrong on the last breeder. gonna set up my tent today. =D headin to the store in a few to get sum kinda T5 floro lighting for it.. unless i cant find anything decent at home depot or lowes.. i kno they recently started carrying "Grow Lights" sooo i may be in luck.. since if i order online... ill be paying $10-$20 for shippin... and chamce the bulbs being broken in route to my house.. just packed up a bowl of some Blue OGiesel...anyone care for a puff or 2. =)


ICMAG someone recommended peakseeds version.Only $82 US for 10 beans, I also heard they have the best NL as well.
I have a cut of DR Atomics NL, but my clones growth pattern doesnt look like the keeper from a grow I read about.


Have a great weekend HC and everyone!

Grape Krush puff puff pass....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 3, 2012)

Arctic Express, Not by me.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 3, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> Those DP blueberries are probably closer to the original than what dj short has now. He used to work there when he had the original parent lines leaving copies there. Your cut has me thinking I should invest in some of those!
> cheers to the BB,
> elephant stomper, puff, puff, pass....


Hey what's elephant stomper : ?) Something to stomp elephants with 

Don't invest in any bb cowboy until I see what sex my 3 seedlings turn out to be. It's a cross though (I think). My BB gave me 3 seeds this year while I was working on the bubba x m.aster kush project. Could turn out to be a wicked cross and if there is a male in there even better. Theyt look real nice I'll take pics later on



chb444220 said:


> THE blueberry i got/just harvested finished up with some nice blue hues to it... and has a sweet berry smell to it. sadly... most of the color disappeared after drying... same thing happened to my Blue Venom i grew a while back which was BlueBerry x White Widow.. pretty sure the BueBerry i got was from Peak Seeds.. whihc is a 3-way cross of 3 diff blueberrys... pretty sure its DJ Shorts BlueBerry x Dutch Passion Blueberry x.... i wanna say Sagarmatha.. but i could be wrong on the last breeder. gonna set up my tent today. =D headin to the store in a few to get sum kinda T5 floro lighting for it.. unless i cant find anything decent at home depot or lowes.. i kno they recently started carrying "Grow Lights" sooo i may be in luck.. since if i order online... ill be paying $10-$20 for shippin... and chamce the bulbs being broken in route to my house.. just packed up a bowl of some Blue OGiesel...anyone care for a puff or 2. =)


Sure! Puff puff pass lol! Good news man your setting your tent up today that wil be fun to grow in. Got your exhaust figured out? Let us know how it goes talk to ya later bro 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Arctic Express, Not by me.


I just saw those over on your thread T. Knowing these are the Artic Express put a big smile on my face thanks for posting them. Nice genetics in that mix for sure!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 3, 2012)

Some DBL GA coming up on 4 weeks and some NHK coming up on 5 weeks...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 3, 2012)

Lookin' Chunky!


----------



## Voidling (Nov 3, 2012)

One of the two bb seeds passed to me embed up with a good lemon smell and lemon candy taste.


----------



## Senseimilla (Nov 3, 2012)

And I got the cuts right 'cheer. They just really started veggin' hard... their roots must have finally finished spreading into their new pots. Should be taking cuts before I put'em into flower around beginning of december.

View attachment 2396670View attachment 2396671


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 3, 2012)

chb444220 said:


> THE blueberry i got/just harvested finished up with some nice blue hues to it... and has a sweet berry smell to it. sadly... most of the color disappeared after drying... same thing happened to my Blue Venom i grew a while back which was BlueBerry x White Widow.. pretty sure the BueBerry i got was from Peak Seeds.. whihc is a 3-way cross of 3 diff blueberrys... pretty sure its DJ Shorts BlueBerry x Dutch Passion Blueberry x.... i wanna say Sagarmatha.. but i could be wrong on the last breeder. gonna set up my tent today. =D headin to the store in a few to get sum kinda T5 floro lighting for it.. unless i cant find anything decent at home depot or lowes.. i kno they recently started carrying "Grow Lights" sooo i may be in luck.. since if i order online... ill be paying $10-$20 for shippin... and chamce the bulbs being broken in route to my house.. just packed up a bowl of some Blue OGiesel...anyone care for a puff or 2. =)


Sounds delish man!
Funny you say that, the other place ole dj short worked in Holland was sagarmatha! I guess both blueberries and flo/flow(s) were his cuts
Nice to hear you got a thought in process on your bb HC! noyce!!!
I'll see if I got any pics of the ES


----------



## Voidling (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm not sure if owl still has a cut. Please make multiple clones before putting it to flower. I'm sad about losing that one


----------



## SupaM (Nov 3, 2012)

Can't believe I've been missing this thread. Sup, HC, nice work as usual. ATB!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 4, 2012)

What's going on Supa!


----------



## Theowl (Nov 4, 2012)

Yeah, it was crappy. I narrowed it down to root rot, combined with the colder weather slowing growth and not using up the moisture in the pot..

now have my veg area setup, so I can keep on with things better again. Seems I got in a rut.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 4, 2012)

Time to get out of the rut owlman


----------



## Senseimilla (Nov 4, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I'm not sure if owl still has a cut. Please make multiple clones before putting it to flower. I'm sad about losing that one


I'm gonna... in veg this time  I'm gonna veg her big too the new plan is big plants, lots of branches for clones


----------



## SupaM (Nov 4, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> What's going on Supa!


Same ole different day...lol smoking good and enjoying life... Glad this weather is breaking a bit...time to get blooming ATB!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey hey! ATB? Hmmm, all the best? 

Same old same old here too, couple of new strains in the cave that I just took pics of. They're jumping into veg mode and seeing some good growth in the past week. Just about to post a couple of pics before I get to work


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 4, 2012)

Three Blueberry x (pre98 Bubba Kush x Master Kush). The different pheno in the middle is showing some blueish/purple hues haha speaking of which Bassman





Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight...





Ed Rosenthals Superbud x Blue Dream...


Headband...


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 4, 2012)

Everytime I hear that name I get a smile! Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight...

Is that a Ladybug on right one?
Interested to see how they turn out.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 4, 2012)

Very nice selection brotha! ...lol and yes ATB means I wish you All the very Best! I currently have Bubba76, OG18, Caramelo x Vortex, and Querkle x Jillybean in both rooms. I will be starting some fresh beans around the holidays. ATB!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 4, 2012)

SupaM said:


> Very nice selection brotha! ...lol and yes ATB means I wish you All the very Best! I currently have Bubba76, OG18, Caramelo x Vortex, and Querkle x Jillybean in both rooms. I will be starting some fresh beans around the holidays. ATB!


I always wondered, kinda thought that was it too.... thanks for asking that question HC lol
Sup supaM, good to see you mang!

This is the elephant stomper, she is pretty much wicked good. Taste like tropical grape soda, is jo-jo Rhizo's (RIP) purple elephant cut x (grape stomper x aloha white widdow) 

Damn, can't find my cable .... eventually a dry cure shot


----------



## SupaM (Nov 4, 2012)

What's shakin colo....! This looks like the place to be...I've been a fan of HC's grows for several years. ATB!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 4, 2012)

Ya it's a chill group and it has regular frequency, always someone chilling in the cave!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 5, 2012)

Yes!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 5, 2012)

is that snow??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> is that snow??


Absolutely!

The sun came out shortly afterwards and melted it all though lol. It got nice and toasty on the porch with the sun out so I brought some veggers out here and now the sun went in and it's too cold for them. The houseplants will all get put inside tonight...forecast calls for a low of 22 tonight and a snow storm in a couple of days!

Been enjoying some blueberry the last couple of days it nice, puts a smile on your face. It looks like the crosses are going to be 1 bb dom and 2 bubbamaster dom. Thinking they will all be girls though...if I remember correctly that bb that I have was from feminized beans


----------



## SupaM (Nov 5, 2012)

Wow, I want the cool indoor tempts, but I'm not quite ready for the snow....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 5, 2012)

You don't worry about the plants on the porch with all the new neighbors and stuff.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 5, 2012)

SupaM said:


> Wow, I want the cool indoor tempts, but I'm not quite ready for the snow....


This time of year is nice for the garden, it's easy to keep the temp and humity in the golden zone. Once the leaves drop that's it let it snow haha. 




TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> You don't worry about the plants on the porch with all the new neighbors and stuff.


No not at all. They all leave for work in the morning and are gone all day haha. It's purposely a jungle on the porch with house plants, kinda like camoed out lol can't really see inside. I'm not real sociable anyways so it's not like they are going to come over just a wave and a smile for the most part.


I feel bad for my girlfriend and her daughter, they had to put their horse down in the middle of the night. Pretty traumatic for them it was like losing a friend


----------



## SupaM (Nov 5, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> This time of year is nice for the garden, it's easy to keep the temp and humity in the golden zone. Once the leaves drop that's it let it snow haha.
> I definitely can relate, I just started using my second light this week. It's gonna be a great winter.
> 
> 
> I feel bad for my girlfriend and her daughter, they had to put their horse down in the middle of the night. Pretty traumatic for them it was like losing a friend


That really sucks to have to do that...


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2012)

Man that is rough about the horse!
What was wrong to cause her to get put down?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 5, 2012)

SupaM said:


> That really sucks to have to do that...





bassman999 said:


> Man that is rough about the horse!
> What was wrong to cause her to get put down?


He was having a very bad colic attack and there was nothing anyone could do and I think maybe the intestines got twisted up too.
.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> He was having a very bad colic attack and there was nothing anyone could do and I think maybe the intestines got twisted up too.
> .


Colic like a human baby has?
Was the horse young or old?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 5, 2012)

Yeah it's not that uncommon, it is a cough that horses get and most of the time it's controllable. It was about 8 yrs so relatively young


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah it's not that uncommon, it is a cough that horses get and most of the time it's controllable. It was about 8 yrs so relatively young


I dont have nor know anyone with horses, so excuse my ignorance.

Are you gonna get another horse?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 5, 2012)

What's going on bassman.

I justed wasted a half hour of my life that I'll never get back reading another miracle grow thread. I'll write it off as entertainment lol bunch of clowns name calling each other for 8 pages haha.

I think they probably will. It's their gig I don't have anything to do with it, it wasn't stabled here that's not to say she hasn't tried to get me to fix up the barn for one though


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 5, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah it's not that uncommon, it is a cough that horses get and most of the time it's controllable. It was about 8 yrs so relatively young


Actually bassman it's not a cough I was wrong. It's a condition with their stomach being upset and then they roll around on their belly
to relieve it and end up getting their intestines twisted.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 5, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Actually bassman it's not a cough I was wrong. It's a condition with their stomach being upset and then they roll around on their belly
> to relieve it and end up getting their intestines twisted.


Ok that sounds more like the Babies that have colic. I remember simethicone and other mild anti-acids etc being used.
Must be pretty painful if they are rolling around.

As far as that other MG thread, I like threads like yours where ppl are normal.
I have no time for all the cyber bullying and trolls.


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 7, 2012)

Whoop whoop. Mass legalized medical marijuana. Colorado and Washington legalized recreational use!! U just have to be 21!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 7, 2012)

I was just reading that on yahoo news a few minutes ago! Congrats to you Colorado and Washington residents! And to you beantowners that are taking a step in the right direction 

puff puff pass>>> shmoking my last bowl of pot for a little bit  It's the crown off that Blueberry plant and I'm really savoring it lol. Got about an lb coming down starting fri or sat but nothing to smoke other than a hit or two of bb kief after this bowl is gone : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 7, 2012)

Hehe kicking back with my feet up watching some old Looney Tunes lol. Hot cup of coffee of course too, it was in the mid teens this morning and going to stay cold today. Looks like the Nor easter will miss me but I forsee a lot of miserable people who haven't got their power back on yet down around nj.

Those poor fuks must be thinking back to back killer storms...what's the date again. Let's just hope there is not another one next week, damn 12/21 is just around the corner


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2012)

I heard abouty Colorado, but Washington as well....

This might be the start of something really awesome!

I hope this isnt too good to be true....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 7, 2012)

12/22 is my birthday. Your invited .


----------



## Theowl (Nov 7, 2012)

I'll be there in spirit man! 

But I'll be here physically..


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 7, 2012)

lol, i'm pretty sure i might not do anything. ill be turning 26.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> 12/22 is my birthday. Your invited .


Ill put it on my calender


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey there matey!Got the socks up, il be about alot more atlast n got a nice LEM Candy pic ill have up for weekend bru.Hope your good and didnt get caught in the clouds!Speak soon palCinders


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 7, 2012)

Damn man, I used to say it's easier to get through times of no money if you got some grass than getting through times of no grass when you got plenty of money. It sure sucks when you got grass and can't toke it! I have to be dry for a while, I sure wanted to celebrate the passage of i-502 and prop-64 in Washington State and Colorado but instead I had to just take a whiff off my fresh jar of sour d and put the lid back on. 
Ah well, such is life!

Good vibes to my homies in the cave!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> Damn man, I used to say it's easier to get through times of no money if you got some grass than getting through times of no grass when you got plenty of money. It sure sucks when you got grass and can't toke it! I have to be dry for a while, I sure wanted to celebrate the passage of i-502 and prop-64 in Washington State and Colorado but instead I had to just take a whiff off my fresh jar of sour d and put the lid back on.
> Ah well, such is life!
> 
> Good vibes to my homies in the cave!


Hope you dont have to be dry for too long bro!!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 7, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Hope you dont have to be dry for too long bro!!


That makes two of us!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> That makes two of us!


I am gonna guess it for your job or something? You dont have to say obviously if you dont want to.
I mean employers dont care if employees take valium, prozak, vicodin etc...


----------



## Senseimilla (Nov 8, 2012)

This sounds like a job for quick dried buds


----------



## cONkey (Nov 8, 2012)

caveman ur funny! sorry to hear about the terrible cold weather. stay warm. peace coNkz


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 8, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> This sounds like a job for quick dried buds


That's what I'm thinkin brotha!


Lordy lordy am I sore lol! I picked a good day not to smoke. My dad and I had to take a couple of trees down today in my back yard, one big tall mofo that was leaning precariously over my house and in particular over my grow room!! No big deal for him...he will be 80 next year and still works every day taking down trees and cutting wood. What most people would call a lumberjack. You think I'm tough? Haha he's tough as nails almost worked me under the table today. And of course it was me that had the pleasure of climbing about 3/4 of the way up the taller of the two trees and tying a rope to it so we could direct it away from the house with his truck when it fell.

Kicking back with some hot coffee trying to get the chill out of my bones, damn cold today lol!


----------



## SupaM (Nov 8, 2012)

Sounds like a Helluva day! We went back up to 60 degrees here from 40 sumn yesterday...wtf


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 8, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's what I'm thinkin brotha!
> 
> 
> Lordy lordy am I sore lol! I picked a good day not to smoke. My dad and I had to take a couple of trees down today in my back yard, one big tall mofo that was leaning precariously over my house and in particular over my grow room!! No big deal for him...he will be 80 next year and still works every day taking down trees and cutting wood. What most people would call a lumberjack. You think I'm tough? Haha he's tough as nails almost worked me under the table today. And of course it was me that had the pleasure of climbing about 3/4 of the way up the taller of the two trees and tying a rope to it so we could direct it away from the house with his truck when it fell.
> ...


If you stay active and try to treat your body well, it will last longer.
Sounds like a fun day lol.


SupaM said:


> Sounds like a Helluva day! We went back up to 60 degrees here from 40 sumn yesterday...wtf


Must be some winds moving the weather away?

Raining here today and the temp has dropped like 20*
It was 83* 2 days ago I think, 78* yday and its 55* right now.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 8, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey there matey!Got the socks up, il be about alot more atlast n got a nice LEM Candy pic ill have up for weekend bru.Hope your good and didnt get caught in the clouds!Speak soon palCinders


What happening Cinders buddy! I can think of someone a few post down who would like to see the Lemon Qleaner  Not sure what the socks up dealio is must be your tent lol but kool beans if your around more. Been rather quiet around here. Maybe I should post some pr0n or something lol. 

Talk ya bru ; !)



colocowboy said:


> Damn man, I used to say it's easier to get through times of no money if you got some grass than getting through times of no grass when you got plenty of money. It sure sucks when you got grass and can't toke it! I have to be dry for a while, I sure wanted to celebrate the passage of i-502 and prop-64 in Washington State and Colorado but instead I had to just take a whiff off my fresh jar of sour d and put the lid back on.
> Ah well, such is life!
> 
> Good vibes to my homies in the cave!


Thanks brother 

Yeah that's what the Freak Bros alway said about times of no money with weed are better than vica versa lol!



cONkey said:


> caveman ur funny! sorry to hear about the terrible cold weather. stay warm. peace coNkz


There's my long lost honey from another bunny! Glad to hear from you hope things are going well and thanks for the rep. Hope you get a nice female with those. And hope she doesn't have sweaty hands hehe love ya 



SupaM said:


> Sounds like a Helluva day! We went back up to 60 degrees here from 40 sumn yesterday...wtf


Crazy weather man! Warm up for next week forcast here too. Yeah it was a hell of a day for sure man, aches and pains have subsided,,,ibu's and quick dry kicking in ;!)



bassman999 said:


> If you stay active and try to treat your body well, it will last longer.
> Sounds like a fun day lol.
> 
> 
> ...



Boy isn't that the truth huh bassman. The past year or so I havn't been as active as I was. Objects at rest sure tend to stay at rest lol. Need to get my ass in gear! It was a real good day though, got to spend some time with my dad. Just like old times when I was a teenager working with the wood with him. It wasn't so much fun back then, didn't really have a choice


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Nov 8, 2012)

Ill get some posted up for you bro! Give me a day to get the cam back. But the conk will like the LEM candy for sure! But all in all, its great to be around more. Socks up as in " pull your socks up laddie! Get it together! Lol ) but tent up too.  Later caveman


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 8, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> What happening Cinders buddy! I can think of someone a few post down who would like to see the Lemon Qleaner  Not sure what the socks up dealio is must be your tent lol but kool beans if your around more. Been rather quiet around here. Maybe I should post some pr0n or something lol.
> 
> Talk ya bru ; !)
> 
> ...


You cant appreciate stuff like that when you are young.

I always wished my dad was around to do stuff with me.
Anyway appreciate the friends and family you have!

I have been eating really crappy lately and not working out.
Yeah the garage where my gym equipment is needs serious serious help, but I need to get my ass in gear and clean it and hit them weights again regularly.
I need to get the kids and I to the courts again and start playing tennis as well. That is about the only cardio I enjoy...


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;Pi7gwX7rjOw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pi7gwX7rjOw[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 8, 2012)

Haha I saw that one.
Def makes Timberlake more of a dork than he already was lol.


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 9, 2012)

pretty much all I do with RIU anymore is check in on this thread hah.
got your caliband keeper in a 2g the other day,
she's back to full on veg branches,
gonna let them get long and start cloning!

And I hit her with some Lowryder 2 pollen.
So I should get a few dozen seeds from her later on as well


----------



## AllAboutIt (Nov 9, 2012)

Quick series of questions HC if i may. How long for a male claizhar to bloom? and do you think it can handle 9 on 15 off schedule, or should i stick with 10? Very hearty btw showed sex in 3 weeks, thick broad dark leaves, very branchy early on. I will be crossing it with some excellent PK, then to something i have been working on  should be special. That whiteberry looks pretty neat, any purples coming through in there?


----------



## Senseimilla (Nov 9, 2012)

4 BMFs, 4 Chocolate chunkey monkeys, 2 black exodus and 1 cherry cheese bean in dirt  Determined to get a female BMF this time


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 10, 2012)

Trim day

Double Grape Apollo...







Grape Apollo (Frost Bros)...


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 10, 2012)

Those Grape Apollo look tasty and dense!
I love strains like that with minimal trimming required as well!


----------



## Senseimilla (Nov 10, 2012)

Very nice... my void x grape apollo looks like it's gonna be the chunkiest plant of the bunch she has the biggest buds at the moment of the group. That cheesexcheese is a fucking beast though it actively grows towards the light no matter how much it gets. I had to move it yesterday as it had grown to about 8" from the bulb and was starting to bleach


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 10, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> Very nice... my void x grape apollo looks like it's gonna be the chunkiest plant of the bunch she has the biggest buds at the moment of the group. That cheesexcheese is a fucking beast though it actively grows towards the light no matter how much it gets. I had to move it yesterday as it had grown to about 8" from the bulb and was starting to bleach


I have 3 different phenos of the ga cross,,,post a pic of yours and we'll see if it's one of the 3


----------



## SupaM (Nov 10, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Those Grape Apollo look tasty and dense!
> I love strains like that with minimal trimming required as well!


I have to second everything he just said....lol that's proper smoke there! ATB!


----------



## cONkey (Nov 11, 2012)

absoluetly scrumptious!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 11, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> pretty much all I do with RIU anymore is check in on this thread hah.
> got your caliband keeper in a 2g the other day,
> she's back to full on veg branches,
> gonna let them get long and start cloning!
> ...


Yeah what's going on around here huh lol? RIU is turning into sleepy town. Or stoner town I should say : !) Glad to hear that some of Calibands' genes live on. Did you keep a citrus smelling green pheno? Lots of trics or no? 



AllAboutIt said:


> Quick series of questions HC if i may. How long for a male claizhar to bloom? and do you think it can handle 9 on 15 off schedule, or should i stick with 10? Very hearty btw showed sex in 3 weeks, thick broad dark leaves, very branchy early on. I will be crossing it with some excellent PK, then to something i have been working on  should be special. That whiteberry looks pretty neat, any purples coming through in there?


How's it going brother. He's prolly about to pop his nuts now I would think, it's usually not that far into flower a few week or so,,,,when the flowers look like they are ready to burst give it a few more days and then they should pop open when given a sharp flick on the stem with your finger. Not sure about the different flowering times, I have never done anything oher than 12/12.

The Whiteberry was pretty sweet. There were two phenos one with the large buds on top and the other with nice nugs tight to the stalk all the way up . I ended up with only one clone of the WB and wasn't sure which pheno it was (either would have been fine lol). So that one clone is coming up on 4 weeks in flower and I'm not even sure it's a Whiteberry wtf haha. It looks like the DOG. I'll check it closer today and figure out which/what it is ; !)

Talk to you man good luck with your project!



Senseimilla said:


> 4 BMFs, 4 Chocolate chunkey monkeys, 2 black exodus and 1 cherry cheese bean in dirt  Determined to get a female BMF this time


Fingers are crossed! 



bassman999 said:


> Those Grape Apollo look tasty and dense!
> I love strains like that with minimal trimming required as well!





SupaM said:


> I have to second everything he just said....lol that's proper smoke there! ATB!





cONkey said:


> absoluetly scrumptious!


They really do smell and taste as good as they look. My favorite smoke!

Alright now. Where are those scissors


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 11, 2012)

Did you trim them yet lol?
Good morning, bout to eat breakfast have some coffee, and check in on the gardens.


----------



## cONkey (Nov 11, 2012)

may i pleaze request a video of your grow .


----------



## Senseimilla (Nov 12, 2012)

Here's that Void x Grape Apollo -- so which pheno is it?  I can tell you it definitely has some querkle in there... purple stems and slow growth... like i said, probably the densest buds of this crop so far.

View attachment 2407109View attachment 2407110View attachment 2407111


----------



## chb444220 (Nov 12, 2012)

View attachment 2407211View attachment 2407214View attachment 2407216View attachment 2407219View attachment 2407222View attachment 2407223


----------



## SupaM (Nov 12, 2012)

Still on it c! 1-2 days til I can sample this Querkle x Jillybean....Can't wait!! ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2012)

SupaM said:


> Still on it c! 1-2 days til I can sample this Querkle x Jillybean....Can't wait!! ATB!


 Smoking on some Querkle right now.
i am used to the couchlock indicas, and my taller pheno of Querkle(lost her) is SQ dom I think.
Huge long arms on her self supporting buds all the way dawn.
the smoke is slightly energetic without the rapid heartbeat.
An hour later I am feeling a lil sluggish though.
This shit smells like Rug doctor shampoo or something.

I bet your Jilly Bean cross is gonna be super tasty!!


----------



## SupaM (Nov 12, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Skoming on some Qyerkle right now.
> i am used to the couchlock indicas, and my taller pheno of Querkle(lost her) is SQ dom I think.
> Huge long arms on her self supporting buds all the way dawn.
> the smoke is slightly energetic without the rapid heartbeat.
> ...


That's a bet you Win!!! Couldn't wait, so I'm sampling now.....with a couple weeks cure, she's gonna be nice smoke ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 12, 2012)

SupaM said:


> That's a bet you Win!!! Couldn't wait, so I'm sampling now.....with a couple weeks cure, she's gonna be nice smoke ATB!
> View attachment 2408056View attachment 2408057View attachment 2408058



She sure is pretty, and has some visual similarities to the online Images of lavender..
I might My Lavender looks NOTHING like that...no colors or anything lol.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 12, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> She sure is pretty, and has some visual similarities to the online Images of lavender..
> I might My Lavender looks NOTHING like that...no colors or anything lol.


Thanks! She was definitely fun to watch mature, the color came on strong the last three weeks. Drying right next to her is a Caramelo x Vortex. ATB!


----------



## SupaM (Nov 13, 2012)

Morning folks....CxV 
ATB!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 13, 2012)

Jillybean pheno? She looks a lot like my old JB


----------



## SupaM (Nov 13, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Jillybean pheno? She looks a lot like my old JB


Idk, honestly....Looks a lot like both to me atm.... I'll manicure and debone tonight then post back.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey check this out @ 8 weeks, it went to 9.5 ish, it's that heri smells weird as fuck! It's like pickles, liquid vitamins and chocolate...... take that however lol
Wicked dense, like stones


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 14, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> Hey check this out @ 8 weeks, it went to 9.5 ish, it's that heri smells weird as fuck! It's like pickles, liquid vitamins and chocolate...... take that however lol
> Wicked dense, like stones
> View attachment 2410732View attachment 2410735View attachment 2410736


That is a weird combo of smells.
I am trying to imagine pickles smelling weed!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 14, 2012)

It has the slightest whiff of like, gold bond powder or something too..... weird as fuck about sums it


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> It has the slightest whiff of like, gold bond powder or something too..... weird as fuck about sums it


I wonder how that will translate to flavor?!?


----------



## Senseimilla (Nov 15, 2012)

At least it's not like my cheesequake that smells like the plant vomited up a dirty foot with athlete's foot.


----------



## Voidling (Nov 15, 2012)

So how's that new tent? Maybe I should go back and see if you posted. 

How is everyone doing from the north east?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey sensei what happening. Thanks for posting the pics of the DBL Grape Apollo man and sosz it's taken so long to get back to you. I had a couple of days in the middle of the week that I was kind of in a funk. She has a nice coat of frost to her man I'll post a pic later of mine! There are actually 4 phenos that I have come across,,,,2 and 4 are very similiar to each other except one has more frost and the other is going to finish quicker. Yours looks like my #4 bro she's coming up on 6 weeks I'll try and get a pic up of it today


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 16, 2012)

Voidling said:


> So how's that new tent? Maybe I should go back and see if you posted.
> 
> How is everyone doing from the north east?


Hey Voidling. Not doing too bad in this part of the ne. Temps are in the upper teens in the morning, beautiful sunrise over the mountains a little while ago with bright blue sky and a thick layer of frost over everything. HC's kind of weather 

You must be talking about chris' new tent mang....I'm sure he's enjoying it lol. What say chris little brother what's the good word!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 16, 2012)

Awesome shot supaM and a crazy cross : !) Yours?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 16, 2012)

Looks wicked dense cowboy. And potent!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 16, 2012)

Time to empty the chamber.

From l to r... C4, NHK#3, Whiteberry, Cinderella 99 and DBL Grape Apollo#3


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2012)

Everything is looking good over there HC.

I found myself with a lack of space after up-canning last night.
Ill be thinking about how to remedy this...


----------



## SupaM (Nov 16, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Awesome shot supaM and a crazy cross : !) Yours?


Thanks brotha! Again, the work of Barrelhse I just grew it out....ATB!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 16, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Everything is looking good over there HC.
> 
> I found myself with a lack of space after up-canning last night.
> Ill be thinking about how to remedy this...


I think we are both in the same boat bassman lol!

Just got back from having lunch with my daughter, she had a couple of hours between classes. She is a hippie whiz kid,,,just got the results of her bio chemistry exam which counts for a third of her grade and she aced it. She does the same in physics too lol! She's a junior and has an office with her name on the door lol! No I'm not a proud pops 

Now I'm trying to decide what to do first in the garden. Shmoking a bowl and having a coffe before I do much of anything now though


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 16, 2012)

Guess you grow great kids too.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I think we are both in the same boat bassman lol!
> 
> Just got back from having lunch with my daughter, she had a couple of hours between classes. She is a hippie whiz kid,,,just got the results of her bio chemistry exam which counts for a third of her grade and she aced it. She does the same in physics too lol! She's a junior and has an office with her name on the door lol! No I'm not a proud pops
> 
> Now I'm trying to decide what to do first in the garden. Shmoking a bowl and having a coffe before I do much of anything now though


I just sprayed a lil Karma on the girls, and put the sprouts in cups.
I bought another Urkle clone yday...lets hope this one is 'REAL"

My girls are doing well in school also...minus the office space lol though. Congrats on the success! Its great when our kids do well, nothing else can fill that spot!
I realized everyone in my life is a girl....well except for my dog...I guess its him and I and a million girls lol.


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Guess you grow great kids too.


what he said ^^


----------



## cONkey (Nov 17, 2012)

Thats so wonderful you children have grown up to be so beautiful, smart and creative.
No surprise though, with such a caring and loving father as you!


----------



## Senseimilla (Nov 18, 2012)

NHK
View attachment 2415043

G. apollo
View attachment 2415044


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 19, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Guess you grow great kids too.


Thanks man 



bassman999 said:


> I just sprayed a lil Karma on the girls, and put the sprouts in cups.
> I bought another Urkle clone yday...lets hope this one is 'REAL"
> 
> My girls are doing well in school also...minus the office space lol though. Congrats on the success! Its great when our kids do well, nothing else can fill that spot!
> ...


Hey there bassman how's it going brother!



cONkey said:


> Thats so wonderful you children have grown up to be so beautiful, smart and creative.
> No surprise though, with such a caring and loving father as you!


Ah your so sweet thanks love 



Senseimilla said:


> NHK
> View attachment 2415043
> 
> G. apollo
> View attachment 2415044


Thanks for the pics sensei...still owe you a pic of my DBL GA#4. Looks like the same pheno as yours.


----------



## Senseimilla (Nov 19, 2012)

That NHK is chunkin up like a beast... getting bigger every day noticabley... looks to be the early finisher


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 20, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> That NHK is chunkin up like a beast... getting bigger every day noticabley... looks to be the early finisher


Yeah those babies hulk right up in the last week or two lol. I have 5 coming down starting tomorrow (well one is going to come down today). I had to rob peter to pay paul so to speak,,,there was 7 nhk in this run but two of them were taken down last week to make up weight for an order. The DBL GA are almost ready too, they will start coming down the first of the week.


----------



## AllAboutIt (Nov 20, 2012)

Good mornin cave dwellers! Just checkin in, hope everyone has a good headstache for Turkey Day. Be safe everyone and Happy day of turkey!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 20, 2012)

I tried that heri, couldn't help it had to know.... Taste was more like bubba, kind of a coffee and carob with what I would describe as a taste like a grocery store smells (I guess a mix of produce and spices?) it's actually pretty tasty. Not nearly as potent as I was expecting though, with all the hype I was expecting absolute destruction considering my tolerance is even down. Not that it isn't strong it is, it's just a matter of hype I think one gets an unfair perception. Maybe it changes some with a deeper cure.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 21, 2012)

AllAboutIt said:


> Good mornin cave dwellers! Just checkin in, hope everyone has a good headstache for Turkey Day. Be safe everyone and Happy day of turkey!


Thanks man and back at you! Not much of a headstash but got plenty drying  I'm having thanksgiving at my house this year so I'll be toking up after everyone goes home haha. It's getting to be a bit much for my mom to put out the spread that she usually does so I offered to have it at my house. It's pretty cool, this big old house is where all the family and cousins would come every holiday when I was growing up it will be nice to see that again albeit a much smaller family now.

You have a good turkey to bru!



colocowboy said:


> I tried that heri, couldn't help it had to know.... Taste was more like bubba, kind of a coffee and carob with what I would describe as a taste like a grocery store smells (I guess a mix of produce and spices?) it's actually pretty tasty. Not nearly as potent as I was expecting though, with all the hype I was expecting absolute destruction considering my tolerance is even down. Not that it isn't strong it is, it's just a matter of hype I think one gets an unfair perception. Maybe it changes some with a deeper cure.


What's going on cowboy. With your tolerance being low you would think that would have blown your socks off lol. Interesting smells sounds nice on the boquet. Your right there is a lot of hype with the heri and I only know one other person who grows it so I have not heard much about it. 

Have a good thanksgiving man!

Another day of trimming and cleaning my house lol.

Neighborhood Kush...


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 21, 2012)

Some chunky nuggets there HC, looks dank!
Nice that your family will be at your house for the t-day, my mom is pressing for a similar situation. Problem is I don't have a large house or table set up on, so this year I'm cooking but at her house. Whatever works right?!
Trying out some original sour diesel today, this here is a winner for sure. The sour isn't as prevalent as I would like but it taste so good..... 
puff, puff, pass....


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey hey cave dwellers! 

Hope everyone is well in here. Bobo just dippin in to say highhhhhh. 

Everything is looking dank in everyone's gardens from what I can see.... keep up the good work guys. 

About to start it up again here pretty soon in the flower zone... can't wait to start sharing some pics with everyone . . . have a good Turkey Day. Good luck w/ all the trimming, HC


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 21, 2012)

"Yeah what's going on around here huh lol? RIU is turning into sleepy town. Or stoner town I should say : !) Glad to hear that some of Calibands' genes live on. Did you keep a citrus smelling green pheno? Lots of trics or no? "( HAVING TROUBLE WITH 'RETURN' KEY )It's nice and quiet. Winter time for most of us.Nice pheno, 'green' with only a few calyxes turning a beautiful purple.I'm hoping it'll have a passive purple trait with cold temps,because I like my buds green myself.The color is strange though, looking at the bud it's more of peach/skin tone due to trichome density,there's a reason this was my keeper out of the pack!Super, super nice balanced Indica.Citrus from hell. Like the indica sister in law to my lemon skunk.Thanks for her!Got one seed left, hoping for a nice stud someday in the future for a seed line.This one's funny though, every new leaf starts out looking like a banana. One hair-raising plant for sure.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 21, 2012)

What's up daddyo! Be looking forward to some reports and pics when you start up again...if you can find the time  I bet your stoked to grow your own again. Hit me up if you need anything ; !)

How's it going Indie. That sounds like a nice pheno glad you like it  Some were pretty heavy in the citrus dept that's for sure lol. And you have one that I haven't seen,,,mine were either all green or all purple. Post a pic of her if you want.

Have a good turkey day tomorrow everyone!!

Just finished trimming and took a few pics to dump. Start taking the DBL GA down this weekend and wanted to get some shots before they got harvested. I don't take a lot of shots of my flowering girls because my pics just don't do them justice.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 21, 2012)

DBL Grape Apollo #4 at 45 days...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 21, 2012)

DBL Grape Apollo #2...

View attachment 2416962


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 21, 2012)

Grape Apollo (Frost Bros) resin dripper pheno...


----------



## cONkey (Nov 22, 2012)

yummy yummy. fck the Turkey lets skip to the real food...giv a me some of that Grape aPPOLO!! ill take it for the appitizer, main course and desert! haha..Happy Thanksgiving, have fun with your family and freindz caveman and dwellerz..


----------



## Voidling (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy thanksgiving


----------



## bassmansoundking (Nov 22, 2012)

HC it all looks great!! That NHC has some big buds bro!! This is Bassman999 btw


----------



## Senseimilla (Nov 22, 2012)

Sup cave people. Hey HC and Tryna, I got 2 NHKs... one is the super chunky one that is still getting bigger every day... the other one is a VERY light yielding (or long flowering, looks more like low yielding) one... what's up with the light yielding pheno??? If you combined the two NHKs together their buds would = 2 normal ones  instead it's one extra light and one extra heavy

Keep in mind I suspect a light leak issue, too (LED/flo turning on for short periods during dark -- i know for sure it happened at least a few days as I caught it, don't know if it continued after til I took that timer out completely last week), so that could be responsible for the one NHK behind... but does that mean the fat NHK just didn't even care and kept chugging? who knows


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 22, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> Some chunky nuggets there HC, looks dank!
> Nice that your family will be at your house for the t-day, my mom is pressing for a similar situation. Problem is I don't have a large house or table set up on, so this year I'm cooking but at her house. Whatever works right?!
> Trying out some original sour diesel today, this here is a winner for sure. The sour isn't as prevalent as I would like but it taste so good.....
> puff, puff, pass....


That's a good way to do it cowboy, I'm sure she will have a much nicer holiday and I'm pretty sure your a great cook so everyone wins. And you get to keep busy lol, did your mom look over your shoulder much and try and help out ; ?) Sour Diesel is some strong weed mang lets hear how you like it. I have a couple of headband crosses that's about as close as Ive come to it 

Getting shtoned on some NHK right now oh and I found a sealed bag of dry trim while cleaning...it's only a couple of months old so I can add to it to my mix for next week!

Later man I'm getting pretty toasted and still have shit to do lol. I thought I had responed to you already.....oh right I was in the process of and my pc decided it was time for updates and shut down now I remember. Have a good one!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 23, 2012)

Some chumky buds you have there sir. those nhk buds have the shape of my nhk f1, How do the buds feel after dry? mine were really hairy but i had the fan right on em cua my humidity was 80%. i have 2 in flower i am hoping they come out harder. i have another f1 pheno in veg i may flower soon, and my f1 male is in flower i'll leave him in about long enough to lightly(haha) dust the girls.


----------



## Senseimilla (Nov 23, 2012)

Looks like we'll both be doing bubble hash at the same time HC -- guessing you've got a lot more trim than I do...


----------



## Theowl (Nov 24, 2012)

Morning all! Highlander, I saw this this morning and made me think of you..  step saver!Gotta get me one of them!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 24, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> Looks like we'll both be doing bubble hash at the same time HC -- guessing you've got a lot more trim than I do...


I was going to make some today but I forgot to make ice yesterday lol. Think I'll make some kush bubble tomorrow and next weekend apollo. Got a few more apollo crosses to take down this week. Not sure what strains were in the bag of trim that I found the other day



Theowl said:


> Morning all! Highlander, I saw this this morning and made me think of you..  step saver!Gotta get me one of them!


Oh that's too funny! What a great gift man thanks for posting it lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 24, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Some chumky buds you have there sir. those nhk buds have the shape of my nhk f1, How do the buds feel after dry? mine were really hairy but i had the fan right on em cua my humidity was 80%. i have 2 in flower i am hoping they come out harder. i have another f1 pheno in veg i may flower soon, and my f1 male is in flower i'll leave him in about long enough to lightly(haha) dust the girls.


There is a slight variation among the diff phenos but they all pretty similiar in the bud density dept...not airy by any means but not rocks either, kinda in between maybe a bit spongy. 

Just topped my bowl with some nhk kief and working on my third cup of coffee. Not too much that needs to be done today maybe I'll post a couple of pics. I have a few males that I think I'm going to put to use real soon too.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 24, 2012)

So neither of these two phenos (2 and 4) made the cut. Even though they are both wicked frosty the leaf to flower ratio is way to high. No biggie I have two other phenos of the double grape apollo that did make the cut . Number 1 that I've posted several pics of already....a little over medium yeilding, very frosty and very strong. Lots of taste but I'm not crazy about it, taste like some of my old tga strains a little. Number 3 I haven't taken any pics of yet. She's not quite as frosty as her sisters but she yeilds more...nicely shaped big spear buds. I have two in flower that are in 3.5 gal containers and are coming up on five weeks

#4...






#2...


----------



## SupaM (Nov 24, 2012)

That coffee mug is Awesome!!! Morning all!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 24, 2012)

The coffee bowl is too cool, thanks for sharing that owl! 
I'm on a roll for tasting the last harvest (narrow window, then back on the wagon)
Yesterday, it was og#18 from reserva privada freebie. It didn't look og at all growing, honestly thought it was going to be a scraggly buster! WOW HOLY COW was I WRONG! Deep "og" flavor and nice buzz! The buds are dense and smells hardcore! This one caught me totally unaware! Today I tried some Sweet Tooth, the taste is kind of like cotton candy but not as sugary sweet as I was expecting instead its slightly sweet with that cotton candy aftertaste (I don't know how else to describe it), but it's powerful with a mega yield. Still got to try some godberry. 
puff, puff, pass.....
cheers on the mystery trim! 

**reverse that today is the og#18... hahahaha it's strong....


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2012)

HC that is one of my main criteria for a keeper as well.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 24, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> The coffee bowl is too cool, thanks for sharing that owl!
> I'm on a roll for tasting the last harvest (narrow window, then back on the wagon)
> Yesterday, it was og#18 from reserva privada freebie. It didn't look og at all growing, honestly thought it was going to be a scraggly buster! WOW HOLY COW was I WRONG! Deep "og" flavor and nice buzz! The buds are dense and smells hardcore! This one caught me totally unaware! Today I tried some Sweet Tooth, the taste is kind of like cotton candy but not as sugary sweet as I was expecting instead its slightly sweet with that cotton candy aftertaste (I don't know how else to describe it), but it's powerful with a mega yield. Still got to try some godberry.
> puff, puff, pass.....
> ...


Smokin on the og #18 myself atm...lol definitely good sh!t!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 24, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> The coffee bowl is too cool, thanks for sharing that owl!
> I'm on a roll for tasting the last harvest (narrow window, then back on the wagon)
> Yesterday, it was og#18 from reserva privada freebie. It didn't look og at all growing, honestly thought it was going to be a scraggly buster! WOW HOLY COW was I WRONG! Deep "og" flavor and nice buzz! The buds are dense and smells hardcore! This one caught me totally unaware! Today I tried some Sweet Tooth, the taste is kind of like cotton candy but not as sugary sweet as I was expecting instead its slightly sweet with that cotton candy aftertaste (I don't know how else to describe it), but it's powerful with a mega yield. Still got to try some godberry.
> puff, puff, pass.....
> ...


I'm trying to thing of the genetics for Sweet Tooth without having to look it up,,,wait it's coming to me. No it's not haha. All I can think of is blueberry and cotten candy but I know that's not right.............. Ah damn haha I thought there was Grapefruit in there and yes I just looked that up lol 



bassman999 said:


> HC that is one of my main criteria for a keeper as well.


Right it only makes sense huh lol 



SupaM said:


> Smokin on the og #18 myself atm...lol definitely good sh!t!


Didn't their OG#18 place second in the indica division of the cup last year ; ?)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 24, 2012)

Ed Rosenthals Superbud x Blue Dream at 41 days from seed and get flipped tonight...


----------



## SupaM (Nov 24, 2012)

^^^^^now that's gonna be a Happy New Year!!! ATB!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 24, 2012)

SupaM said:


> ^^^^^now that's gonna be a Happy New Year!!! ATB!


Thanks Supa!

I think the 2 on the right are male so I'm realing hoping for girls on the other two. And then cuttings hehe. Got hopes for a beaster or two with these, T hit me up when I was looking for high yeilding strains. If I had any dough I would be in the high yeild section of the seed banks,,,apears quanity is more important than quality to my mover.

Got a couple more pics to post man have a good one!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 24, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ed Rosenthals Superbud x Blue Dream at 41 days from seed and get flipped tonight...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bumparoni to get to the top of the page


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 24, 2012)

First pic is my blueberry x (pre98 bubba kush x master kush) beastress in-between the 2 taller SB x BD and the rest are all of the Beastress































View attachment 2419082View attachment 2419078View attachment 2419076View attachment 2419077


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 25, 2012)

Very nice HC did the SB x BD get flipped too. I wanna see how they do for you if they do something in the yield dept


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 25, 2012)

Hey hc, how is that 818 headband doing, my girl in flower is doing good and the yield is where i think you would like it .


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 25, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Very nice HC did the SB x BD get flipped too. I wanna see how they do for you if they do something in the yield dept





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hey hc, how is that 818 headband doing, my girl in flower is doing good and the yield is where i think you would like it .


What's going on man. I was going to update all of the beans that I planted there 6 weeks ago...give ya a brief one now (I'm in between just finished getting an order ready and about to make some mystery trim hash ; )

The 2 818s both did the same thing...they broke soil and threw out twisted up retarded leaves and stop growing (or slowed way way down) at about an inch so I chucked them. The Hindu Kush is growing but will be a while before it is flipped. The Headband is doing ok, she got flipped last night with the blueberry and super bud crosses and the 2 purple kush crosses. 

Yeah the super bud x blue dream are going to be monsters, just hope I get a couple of females. Going to take cuttings and run with them lol and also going to make more beans and see what I can get for phenotypes. Awesome genes to work with. Day 1 today for all of them!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 25, 2012)

excellent, glad things are workin out.


----------



## Theowl (Nov 25, 2012)

Looking good man! Hoot! Can't seem to find motivation to keep cleaning house... So I've been scrolling around the threads a while.  Better get back at it, lest the lady take notice of my frequency of nonworking


----------



## C.Indica (Nov 25, 2012)

> How's it going Indie. That sounds like a nice pheno glad you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's in veg right now but I'll score shots before I clone her for sure.
I'm so excited my very first reveg went down flawlessly,
helps to read for damn sure. Fucker was pregnate too!

Man it's crazy to watch a full on veg branch come flying out of the tip of an old nugget.
Every time I look at bud now I see branches flying out of it.


----------



## AllAboutIt (Nov 25, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> .Yeah the super bud x blue dream are going to be monsters, just hope I get a couple of females. Going to take cuttings and run with them lol and also going to make more beans and see what I can get for phenotypes. Awesome genes to work with. Day 1 today for all of them!


i love me some BD would be even more tasty with some pk in it  BD is top 5 for me in the puff department


----------



## Senseimilla (Nov 25, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Looking good man! Hoot! Can't seem to find motivation to keep cleaning house... So I've been scrolling around the threads a while.  Better get back at it, lest the lady take notice of my frequency of nonworking


Haha, sounds all too familiar


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice snowy morning in the Green Mtns. The traffic light is down the road about a mile from me and cars are backed up past my house hehe suckers  Goooood monday morning lol! Oh and I broke up with my old lady again this morning maybe that's why I feel so good : !)

Shot of the hash I made yesterday. Very pleased with it, got an 1/8 of some very pure. Taste like rocket fuel!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 26, 2012)

is it normal for hash to stay like that or does it get stuck to jars n shyt?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 26, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> is it normal for hash to stay like that or does it get stuck to jars n shyt?


It's one of the tips that I got from pops (turning it back to powder), I break it into chunks and as it dries I keep breaking it up into smaller chunks and then finally dice it up like a rock. I like smoking it this way, seem to get a little more bang per toke


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 26, 2012)

nice thread m8, lots of things to see here 
i got some reading to do

peace


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 26, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> nice thread m8, lots of things to see here
> i got some reading to do
> 
> peace


Hey Skunkd0c good to see ya over here!!


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 26, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Hey Skunkd0c good to see ya over here!!


Hey thanks mate


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 26, 2012)

I may pick your brains a bit Skunkdoc you have an wonderful garden. I'll have to get you to teach me to grow colas like those lol....and thanks again for the info!

Coffee and smokie break in the cave ; !)


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 26, 2012)

hey highlander m8
Few more pics of NLXBB on the right of the pic she yielded slightly more on the clone run 12 oz as it was able to get a little more veg time
i still haven't had the chance to see what it can really do, with a long 6 week + veg time it would easy yield 1lb + per plant























































peace


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 26, 2012)

NL x BB!!
That looks insane bro!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 26, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> NL x BB!!
> That looks insane bro!!!!!!!!!!


i was really impressed with it m8, for its ease of growth, and its vigor is amazing its a real power house of a plant its mostly about yield with this one
it does produce a good heady high, i would class it as a commercial strain though as with most skunk dominated strains
for me personally it lacks the potency of a good haze, and lacks the full bodied flavor of a kush or afghan  and the finished buds do shrink alot skunk strains do not have the density of a good indica 
but watching it grow was a pleasure, while my other plants need more attention and training, the nlxbb virtually grows itself, with only a little support needed for its heavy colas 

peace


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 26, 2012)

Now that's what I'm talking about! All I'm seeing are dollar signs lol 

I have some Skunk beans from Peak that dizz gave me, maybe I should see what they're all about.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 26, 2012)

Haha just checked the time from my last coffee and bowl break,,,hour and a half lol ; !) It's a rough life but someone has to do it, hitting up the hash/kief that I made yesterday. Real nice tasting and potent as hell, half Neighborhood Kush and the other half is mystery trim that I found.

About to go vacuum the flower room I'm sure I'll bring my specs and look for preflowers. new ones What is it,,,day 2 for them lol


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 26, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> i was really impressed with it m8, for its ease of growth, and its vigor is amazing its a real power house of a plant its mostly about yield with this one
> it does produce a good heady high, i would class it as a commercial strain though as with most skunk dominated strains
> for me personally it lacks the potency of a good haze, and lacks the full bodied flavor of a kush or afghan  and the finished buds do shrink alot skunk strains do not have the density of a good indica
> but watching it grow was a pleasure, while my other plants need more attention and training, the nlxbb virtually grows itself, with only a little support needed for its heavy colas
> ...


I need both in my stable yielders, and knockouts, esp if the heavy yielder is still decent/good smoke!

**EDIT**
Just to clarify, the BB in there is Blueberry or BigBud?

How long do they flower?
Are you in soil?


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 26, 2012)

yeh i agree m8, always handy to have good yielders, nothing wrong with the potency of nlxbb, for me it just lacked in flavour
which is top of my list for desirable traits, as with a lot of skunk strains i find the buds a bit thin in the smoke, they lack the full bodied oily nature
of a nice indica, i really like the thicker hash tasting weed  

peace m8


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 26, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> yeh i agree m8, always handy to have good yielders, nothing wrong with the potency of nlxbb, for me it just lacked in flavour
> which is top of my list for desirable traits, as with a lot of skunk strains i find the buds a bit thin in the smoke, they lack the full bodied oily nature
> of a nice indica, i really like the thicker hash tasting weed
> 
> peace m8


My Platinum og has that thick hashy smoke, and I think some of this or the next run of strains will find a good or better one in that dept.


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 26, 2012)

NLXBB northern lights x big bud, 3 weeks veg from clone 9 weeks flower NFT hydro 
on the seed run 5 weeks veg total from seed

enjoying biker kush at the moment m8, from karma genetics this has a very nice thick hashy flavour 











































peace


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 26, 2012)

Ok, I was wondering if Blueberry cross would yield like that and figured BigBud. Thanx for the clarification!
9 weeks isnt bad at all.

Glad you are enjoying the BikerKush!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 26, 2012)

I have a Salmon Creek BigBud x GDP outside right now flowering.
She smells way better than the GDP I flowered in the past.


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 26, 2012)

bigbud and or critical mass are huge yielders m8 some phenos will have some interesting colours and smells too if you're lucky
still think they lack the hardness to the individual buds i am after though for my own smoke


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 26, 2012)

along with the Platinum og whats been your favorite OG strain m8 ?
i have some fire alien kush seeds waiting to run them soon


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 26, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> along with the Platinum og whats been your favorite OG strain m8 ?
> i have some fire alien kush seeds waiting to run them soon


I havent had any other OG yet.
I have my Tahoe OG flowering now at 7.5-8 wks of 12/12


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 26, 2012)

mawing down on some banana bread must have the munchies or something haha.

I have 4 of Ed Rosenthals Super Bud x Blue Dream that just went into flower this week that have the potential be some beastly yeilders. Been checking the preflowers daily yet to that today though. Going to in a few hoping for a couple of girls, I have a feeling that at least two are boys


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 26, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> mawing down on some banana bread must have the munchies or something haha.
> 
> I have 4 of Ed Rosenthals Super Bud x Blue Dream that just went into flower this week that have the potential be some beastly yeilders. Been checking the preflowers daily yet to that today though. Going to in a few hoping for a couple of girls, I have a feeling that at least two are boys


I grew BD once outdoor and was disappointed by how much she shrunk, but she was part of my 1st grow, and maybe I did something wrong.

I plan to run her again properly.


----------



## skunkd0c (Nov 26, 2012)

always wondered how eds super bud would turn out
out of all the old hippy gurus / grow book writers ed was my favorite
does jorge have is own strain yet lol ?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 26, 2012)

Timberrrrr.......... : !)

What a stinker


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 26, 2012)

skunkd0c said:


> always wondered how eds super bud would turn out
> out of all the old hippy gurus / grow book writers ed was my favorite
> does jorge have is own strain yet lol ?


Me too, or three! Plus crossed with blue dream seems like a winner x winner to me!
Jorges Diamonds from dutch passion


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 26, 2012)

Hello everyone. Found a promising mendo purp x master kush x convict kush pheno.

\\Highlander is one of those guys who has helped make marijuana what it is today!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 26, 2012)

Cheers Aev!


----------



## Voidling (Nov 26, 2012)

I thought aev was getting out


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 27, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Hello everyone. Found a promising mendo purp x master kush x convict kush pheno.
> 
> \\Highlander is one of those guys who has helped make marijuana what it is today!


Hey aev I ended up not having any hot water last night lol damn. Or this morning lol double damn. No big deal to fix the problem just not when in excruciating pain. 

Good to hear from you mang and your new cross sounds great. Glad your going to start a garden also and you'll definitely are going to have to throw the bubbamaster in there from those beans of the bk x mk that you gave me. I ended up with 2 males and 2 females to work with so I used pollen from both males and spluffed both females,,,got quite a few beans from them and still have a lot left. I looked for pics of the 2 females the other day but couldn't put my finger on them they are pretty sweet. Still have 3 of your strains to grow out, I'll have to check which ones. 

Hit me up brother


----------



## Senseimilla (Nov 27, 2012)

Looking really good HC...

how long you think these got left?

NHK
View attachment 2422522View attachment 2422523

Dbl Grape Apollo
View attachment 2422524View attachment 2422525


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> Looking really good HC...
> 
> how long you think these got left?
> 
> ...


I think you could pull the NHK now, and the I dont know on the Apollo, but maybe a few more days...I cant see as many ambers on her.


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 27, 2012)

Holy shit, those look ready from here. 

What up guys. Bobo loves you.


----------



## Senseimilla (Nov 28, 2012)

I went ahead and put'em in the dark for a couple days to wait til harvest... wish they were bigger, but... they did 1000% better than every other plant that went in at the same time -- not sure how these 2 plants seemed to chug through the issues the 7 other plants that went in at the same time... all of which are nowhere near done yet (small buds that haven't plumped, tons of white hairs, immature looking, etc) -- i'm hoping they are the kind that plump up 3x in the last couple weeks 

Really wish I'd gotten a cut in veg of the NHK and grown it out more... GRRR. I haven't even sampled it it's really gonna be a punch in the gut if it totally kicks ass  I got cuts working in the dome of the grape apollo and more beans for that, but no more NHK


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey bobro what's good man! I think about you every now and then with your new family, hope everyone is well my friend. Babies start getting to be a lot of fun when they get close to a year and you can play games like peek a boo and hide n seek and stuff. If you and you honey want to take a vacation do it now while their at their easiest to take care of lol 

Later brother!

Yo sensei the NHK is a fairly fast finisher and are done around 8 weeks, all of the Apollo crosses are quick finishers and are done around day 50. I took a Grape Apollo down yesterday and 2 DBL Grape Apollos come down today 


Hey Tryna what's happenin man. 

Keep your fingers crossed for me,,,nothing is definitive yet but judging by the preflowers so far I'm not doing so good with females in this bunch. It's still early day 4 so maybe I'm wrong lol.


----------



## cONkey (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your pain caveman.what a drag.. . why are you in excruciating pain?. Do you have a particular medication you turn to for severe pain like that? i hope your feeling better today caveman. cONkey Loves you.


----------



## Senseimilla (Nov 28, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Keep your fingers crossed for me,,,nothing is definitive yet but judging by the preflowers so far I'm not doing so good with females in this bunch. It's still early day 4 so maybe I'm wrong lol.


It's hard to tell early so you definitely could be  do you check under a microscope or eyesight? lot easier to tell earlier under a scope. it's never over until you see a hair coming out or a ball extending from the stalk


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah now is the travel time we're told. We're bailing in a week  

Fingers crossed over here for ya on the females. I think I might have some of those Grape Apes... hmmm... might have to sift through my seed collection today and see what I'm gonna be cracking come 2 weeks. That is a great finish time on them, though... and I know you say they're strong 

Hope you're pain is doing well, too, HC. Didn't see exactly what was bothering you, but I'll assume it's your back. This is your doctor speaking: Take two bong rips every hour and have a chill day. There ya go!

Raining cats and dogs here. Just finishing up some small jobs, and prolly gettin' shhhtoned. Gonna go make more coffee


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hc I hope you can dull the pain somehow.

Hopefully they r girls, Ill cross my fingers 

I knelt down yday and something happened to my knee. The pain is ridiculous!
I cant walk or bend it. I smoked extra last night and forgot about it, and got up and damn near fell when my knee gave way with a sharp pain like a hot knife through the knuckle.
Ill go get an xray today I guess.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 28, 2012)

Had to go into town this morning,,,got back and watered everyone real quick and now I'm sitting down with a coffee and a bong and scissors . Feet are up and see what's on the tube.These last 2 dbl ga (that's apollo bobo not ape) are the last of this run. Next week 2 big dbl ga #3s come down, 2 NHK and another DOG

Pinched a nerve in my neck four days ago and today is the first day it's not excruciating so I guess it's on the mend. Really weird though,,,,I did the same thing a couple of months the last time that I broke up with my girlfriend, hurt like hell for a week. Some correlation there? In case anyone is keeping track it looks like this time it's for good ; !)

Good luck bassman that doesn't sound good....ice and rest for a couple of days maybe?

Love you too conkey thanks for thinking of me and for being so sweet


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Had to go into town this morning,,,got back and watered everyone real quick and now I'm sitting down with a coffee and a bong and scissors . Feet are up and see what's on the tube.These last 2 dbl ga (that's apollo bobo not ape) are the last of this run. Next week 2 big dbl ga #3s come down, 2 NHK and another DOG
> 
> Pinched a nerve in my neck four days ago and today is the first day it's not excruciating so I guess it's on the mend. Really weird though,,,,I did the same thing a couple of months when I broke up with my girlfriend, hurt like hell for a week. Some correlation there? In case anyone is keeping track it looks like this time it's for good ; !)
> 
> ...


I know chicks can be a pain in the ass....but back too I suppose.
Glad it is mending faster this time!

I hurt my knees as a teen working, and again doing squats mid-late twenties. I quit squats for a few yrs and went back again...then quit em again 4 -5 yrs ago when the knees were so weak it was hard to stand.
Last few yrs my knees(mostly right) give out and let me almost fall. It doesnt hurt at all when that happens though, but must have been a prelude to this problem.

Anyway sorry about the GF bro!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 28, 2012)

For real them chiquitas can be a pain in the neck both literally and metaphorically. What's that you say, it may be for good..... a good two weeks lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 28, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I know chicks can be a pain in the ass....but back too I suppose.
> Glad it is mending faster this time!
> 
> I hurt my knees as a teen working, and again doing squats mid-late twenties. I quit squats for a few yrs and went back again...then quit em again 4 -5 yrs ago when the knees were so weak it was hard to stand.
> ...


Thanks bassman but I have been trying to get rid of her for a couple of years now. Friggen nightmare has now turned into a dream come true, just afraid to pinch myself just yet lol.

Sounds like some pt is in order for your knees. You got any type of work out machinery that you could do leg extensions and leg lifts. You know the drill...low weights high reps 



colocowboy said:


> For real them chiquitas can be a pain in the neck both literally and metaphorically. What's that you say, it may be for good..... a good two weeks lol


Ahahaha that was good cowboy  Nah it's different this time but really I don't want to jinx myself. 

Puff puff pass 2 day dry DOG. Heat the little convection oven at 225f turn off and stick them there buds in for about 30 seconds or so depending on how wet they are. I usually dry my weed pretty quick anyways cause it goes right out the door but about 4 days is average.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks bassman but I have been trying to get rid of her for a couple of years now. Friggen nightmare has now turned into a dream come true, just afraid to pinch myself just yet lol.
> 
> Sounds like some pt is in order for your knees. You got any type of work out machinery that you could do leg extensions and leg lifts. You know the drill...low weights high reps
> 
> ...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 29, 2012)

Top of the morning from the cave!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2012)

Damn hc, hope at least one is a girl. i just got 3 males from 3 c99's i popped cloned one and killed them. but i really wanted females. thinking of ratio's is making me want to pop more beans.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Damn hc, hope at least one is a girl. i just got 3 males from 3 c99's i popped cloned one and killed them. but i really wanted females. thinking of ratio's is making me want to pop more beans.


Yeah it does doesn't it lol. Ya need some C99 beans, I have a few extra from dizzle. I'm taking some peeks at the new babies this morning and watering them,,,tally so far is one of the PK crosses is male and one of the blueberry crosses is male. The Beast is living up to it's name. She's female and has crazy strong growth and her cuttings have rooted already. I'll be getting the SB x BD out to water in a little while

About to hit some DOG


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2012)

thx hc, i got a few more left got some crosses of it down. special edward being 1 of them.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2012)

Hc looks like you need a bigger cabinet to fit all the youngens.


----------



## Neat (Nov 29, 2012)

drugs for retirees  hahahaha



<span id="result_box" class="short_text" lang="en"><span class="hps">[video=youtube;WzTPrlmJKk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzTPrlmJKk4&amp;feature=youtu.be&amp;hd=1[/video]


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 29, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> thx hc, i got a few more left got some crosses of it down. special edward being 1 of them.


No problem man I got your back if your ever looking for something different. You've set me up with quite a few. Speaking of which, going to do a sex update in a min on the new bunch



bassman999 said:


> Hc looks like you need a bigger cabinet to fit all the youngens.


Your not kidding bassman lol. Plan on using that entire bedroom this spring and upgrade the op a bit. 



Neat said:


> drugs for retirees  hahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> <span id="result_box" class="short_text" lang="en"><span class="hps">[video=youtube;WzTPrlmJKk4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzTPrlmJKk4&amp;feature=youtu.be&amp;hd=1[/video]


Haha you sound like you know me


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 29, 2012)

Update time all of the new ones have been sexed. I'm real pleased especially if I want to continue any of these strains which I do.

Blueberry x Bubbamaster-
2 female, 1 male (current breeding project)

Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight-
1 female, 1 male

Super Bud x Blue Dream-
3 females, 1 male

Very stoked about that last one!!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 29, 2012)

haha awesome, now all they need to do is pass the yield n smoke test, if you gonna f2 those i think you know who'd like some  the bottom on that is.


----------



## Voidling (Nov 29, 2012)

I just got some cash for my bday so I'm back to eying tents. Did Chris ever say how he liked his?

I can get either 32x32x60 in or a 48x24x48 in in the lighthouse brand or build a box. Plywood has gotten expensive so looking for an alternative. Can't use just plastic bc my dogs tail will go right through it. Looked into coroplast but its pricy too, have to buy a pack of 10 at a time, around $150


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Update time all of the new ones have been sexed. I'm real pleased especially if I want to continue any of these strains which I do.
> 
> Blueberry x Bubbamaster-
> 2 female, 1 male (current breeding project)
> ...


Glad you are psyched...I still love the... "Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight"


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 29, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I just got some cash for my bday so I'm back to eying tents. Did Chris ever say how he liked his?
> 
> I can get either 32x32x60 in or a 48x24x48 in in the lighthouse brand or build a box. Plywood has gotten expensive so looking for an alternative. Can't use just plastic bc my dogs tail will go right through it. Looked into coroplast but its pricy too, have to buy a pack of 10 at a time, around $150


I feel you on the dog tail thing..mine is like a metal whip when he wags the damn thing!

I think I would prefer plywood for my nest addition since I use passive intake and my sides of my tent suck in so bad.


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 29, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I thought aev was getting out


I am out but plan on gettin back in. How you been?


colocowboy said:


> Cheers Aev!


Cheers to you! Whats up??



Highlanders cave said:


> Hey aev I ended up not having any hot water last night lol damn. Or this morning lol double damn. No big deal to fix the problem just not when in excruciating pain.
> 
> Good to hear from you mang and your new cross sounds great. Glad your going to start a garden also and you'll definitely are going to have to throw the bubbamaster in there from those beans of the bk x mk that you gave me. I ended up with 2 males and 2 females to work with so I used pollen from both males and spluffed both females,,,got quite a few beans from them and still have a lot left. I looked for pics of the 2 females the other day but couldn't put my finger on them they are pretty sweet. Still have 3 of your strains to grow out, I'll have to check which ones.
> 
> ...


The bubba master came out pretty good or what? I know the genetics are there. Look for the earthy smelling phenos, that is on the bubba side. Anything bland smelling may be coming from master kush. Great smoke but flavors have always been a little off. Id love to get my hands on some new seeds, someone pm me for a trade!


----------



## Voidling (Nov 29, 2012)

I'm doing alright down here. I'm not surprised you couldn't stop for good 

Plywood 4'x8' at 11/32 thick is $14 a sheet. So if you're wanting a bigger cab it runs up cost quickly. A 4' x 4' box would need 5 sheets, so $70 just in plywood. Plus lumber to make the frame so it's sturdy and hinges and paint or reflective sheeting. Where as a lighthouse 4' x 4' tent is $140. Building one might save money if you have the tools already, but not by much


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 29, 2012)

If you include all the little things like door hardware, the frame, reflective material, adhesives, and supports the cost goes up quick. It's hard to beat the plug and play options available these days.


----------



## Voidling (Nov 29, 2012)

It ate my post. Anyways that's what I was thinking cowboy


----------



## Voidling (Nov 29, 2012)

I'd appreciate some opinions on my issue
https://www.rollitup.org/stealth-micro-cab-growing/489707-voidlings-first-cab-post8316938.html#post8316938

Thanks


----------



## AllAboutIt (Nov 30, 2012)

you could use foam insulation board (the pink stuff or the like) and cover the insides with emergency blankets $3 at walmart in the camping section and cover the outside with splitt contractor bags (9 mills i believe) $8 a box at your local home improvment store 1x1's would be sturdy enough to hold it up. Rough guestamate would be.....$60 or so

i suppose the bags arent needed if you dont care how it looks on the outside but just a thought.


----------



## Senseimilla (Nov 30, 2012)

Harvesting grape apollo and NHK today after two days in the dark


----------



## Voidling (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks all about.

I was looking at foam as well. People in forums keep saying using it is a fire hazard which concerns me. The insulation board I was looking at is nearly $10 for 4x8. I'd rather paint the foam but just my preference


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 30, 2012)

NHK #5 coming down in a few days...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

at what height do you normally top. I fell off on my topping game, im thinking top them earlier as clones n let em get big instead of let em get big and then top. give the stalk time to get strong.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> at what height do you normally top. I fell off on my topping game, im thinking top them earlier as clones n let em get big instead of let em get big and then top. give the stalk time to get strong.


Yeah timing comes into play. I'll top then the first time about the 3rd or 4 node and then about 3 weeks before flower I'll top them a second time. By the time I flip them they have recovered and are growing pretty fast. You want to catch them while the nodes are still tight on top.

I'm pretty stoned lol hope that makes sense to you


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

it makes sense usually when i top i get a wiry mess. i'm gonna go top a few clones after my blunt. Smoking on 60's Kush, this pheno is nothing like the more bubba dom i had.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> it makes sense usually when i top i get a wiry mess. i'm gonna go top a few clones after my blunt. Smoking on 60's Kush, this pheno is nothing like the more bubba dom i had.


I never counted the nodes at time of topping, but the ones I topped at too much height didnt work out as well as the ones I topped short, even if that meant chopping 2/3 the plant off to do it, and making clones with the top.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 30, 2012)

they this is what i'm about to do. I have 8 nhk clones, i'll probably top half that wont go in flower for atleast 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 30, 2012)

About to pot up 2 of the female superbud x blue dreams before lights out. They are in 1.5 gal pots and they look like they are going to be some kind of beasts so they are going to the 3.5 gal containers. I think they are going to be 9 weekers from what I have read. Got a shit load of their cuttings going


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah T I'm really stoked about the sb x bd's. There are a couple of different phenotypes and with the male the f2s should hold all kinds of fun. Hoping for high yeilds

And wait till you see the blue bubbamaster. Very thick stalk with tight nodes,,,already looks superior to all of my other strains as far as robust growth goes. Another one to keep working with. The male is only a couple of days ahead of the females and the girls are 6 days in so another couple of weeks


----------



## aeviaanah (Nov 30, 2012)

Anyone have any luck with convict kush?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2012)

No, whats been up with SICC btw aev?


----------



## cONkey (Dec 1, 2012)

Topping and fimming are techniques i find very interesting. Its one of the most facinating things about growing. Most recently i have found something very important out about topping an fimming. For a much more uniform and easy to follow branching system topping at this point in a waterfarm allows for 2 very distsinct side branches to work from. I dont know how fucked up my PE this grow not doing it this way. After topping at this point ( in the photo) then fimming and or topping is all good. 
This is where i like to top.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 1, 2012)

Hey cONkey how's it going shweetie ; !) Just finished some garden chores and sitting down with some DOG, coffee and a documentary on hippies on the history channel. They are talking about Timothy Leary and Ken Keesey and the early uses of lsd haha. Remember those days hehe . Mescaline was my favorite.

Thanks for the tips!


Been trying to keep busy this morning potted up 5 NHK into rosepots, watered everyone, took some more cuttings from the new batch, cleaned the flower and veg room and flipped 8 more resin dripper pheno Grape Apollo. The veg room is a little more managable now lol.

....and doc I wasn't implying that you were around when those guys were


----------



## cONkey (Dec 1, 2012)

that sounded like a cool show. i would have liked to watch it. instead i was out shopping, what a bust! 
looking for a diffuser for my bong and didnt want to get the ones they had because they didnt have the correct rubber grommet. Im going to get a new bong anyway with a perculator and a diffuser . Im prob just going to order online cuz its a lot cheaper then at my fav smoke shop.
Thats funny caveman, mescaline was my favorite too! i remember some really fun times down at the JZY shore hanging out at night on the beach by the boardwalk trippin my brains out. And shrooms, love shrooms. but my weed i grow now is so strong its enough for an old hag like me.
Have you watched that movie SAVAGE yet cavie? its really good. I think you would like it. I just saw it last night .

and if you get a chance check out greengurlz, its a marveolous site,it would make you go absolutely crazy.
stay high baby!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 1, 2012)

I was going to watch it (savages) but then i read the description and thought it was some twisted love story, not my thing.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 1, 2012)

I haven't seen Savage dONkey but per your recommendation I'll check it out. And I'll take that as an invite to the greengurlz site, sounds fun. Just got back from the grocery store, tacos are on the menu tonight. And apple pie and fro yo 

I'll stay high if you do ; !)

grape apollo puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 1, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> No, whats been up with SICC btw aev?


Havent heard from him...I still have some of his bagseed he sent me a few years ago. Whatever it is, its some bomb one of the greatest flavor profiles ive come across. Why havent i bred it? Not sure. Im debating popping some seeds tomorrow...as all of you know growing indoor is damn near a part time job.

Id i do continue it will be here


----------



## Voidling (Dec 1, 2012)

Also pricy to get setup


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 2, 2012)

i'm trimming the NHK after it's dark time... it is some nice looking bud and looks to be probably my best yielding shorter plant... expect at least an ounce maybe two. haven't tried any yet -- so the yield is the best thing about it so far the main downside is lotsa trim, and the trim isn't great hash trim  but can't have everything, and i'll get what i can from it  i'll take the unimpressive trim if the flowers are great  i had more branches than i realized. will let you know dry weight when she goes into jars


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 2, 2012)

cONkey said:


> and if you get a chance check out greengurlz, its a marveolous site,it would make you go absolutely crazy.
> stay high baby!


Oh great thanks alot lol. Like I'm not horny enough after becoming single again haha. I did like the pics of you though my shweetie  

Talk to ya have a great sunday!


Senseimilla said:


> i'm trimming the NHK after it's dark time... it is some nice looking bud and looks to be probably my best yielding shorter plant... expect at least an ounce maybe two. haven't tried any yet -- so the yield is the best thing about it so far the main downside is lotsa trim, and the trim isn't great hash trim  but can't have everything, and i'll get what i can from it  i'll take the unimpressive trim if the flowers are great  i had more branches than i realized. will let you know dry weight when she goes into jars


Doing some late night trimming sensei : ?)

Now you see why I liked the NHK so much, some of the phenos have very little leafs to trim but one of mine has more than the rest,,,maybe that one is the same as yours?


----------



## cONkey (Dec 2, 2012)

LOL! u can never be horny enough, thats what life is about! lordgin is one funny fucker.
fuckin balls caveman!!! balls!!!! 
lemon candy grew like a billion balls overnight. Im crushed.RIP
have a beautiful SUNdAY yourself.. ill see if ican get you a nice picture today on my hike!


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 2, 2012)

Balls suck!!! Even worse than bananas...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 2, 2012)

My sentiments exactly sensei, that too bad cONkey I feel for you. Lot of love and labor go into our plants, hope you had a great hike


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey everyone should check out aevs new thread the link is in his sig or at least in his last post.

Speaking of aev, when I made f2s out of his pre98 bubba kush x master kush I ended up with 3 beans from my blueberry which were from accidental pollination. Out of those 3 I ended up with 1 male and 2 females. The male is a few days further along in flkower than the females. This girl is at 8 days flower





View attachment 2428158View attachment 2428160


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 2, 2012)

And I know everyone likes buds shots so here's a couple even though I don't like taking them because my pics don't even come close to doing them justice. Need to get T or Bobro over here lol

DBL Grape Apollo #3 at 7 weeks tomorrow, going to give it just a few more days before they come down. Second generation, first pics of her! I like her she's a nice yeilder and quick too. Not as much frost as my other keeper but still a good average amount of trics and she smells good. I have yet to sample any but I'll give a brief report when I do. These are in 3.5 gal containers so there should be some pretty good weight there.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2012)

They def look like nice yielders!!


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm guessing 1.5oz... anyone else care to guess? this is after 1 day drying - I am really going to regret not getting cuttings from this one... if you get any extra beans of this i sure wouldn't mind if you sent owl some more next time (if there is one) i'm definitely making sure to get cuts. the smell on this one is much more agreeable than the og kush I grew, but still has the kush density you expect. Hoping she smokes as good as she looks.

View attachment 2428424View attachment 2428423View attachment 2428422View attachment 2428421


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 2, 2012)

She looks dense sparkly and not too much leaf!
I think it will be good smoke, and since you have what I believe to be a good guess, Ill guess 1.75 oz.


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 2, 2012)

you can't tell how leafy they were because the bigger leaves i try to get right down to the stalk when i trim and leave no trace  i only get sloppy at the end when i'm bored, tired and wanna smoke or sleep  - i leave the leaves on the stuff i'm gonna bubble cuz it's too fluffy for even my personal stash  i still gotta make bubble I got a bunch of trim


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 3, 2012)

Nice job sensei and I know that you will like the smoke. I think that's it with those beans though but T has a bx of it in the works. Hope you get a good oz bro!


----------



## Theowl (Dec 3, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> I'm guessing 1.5oz... anyone else care to guess? this is after 1 day drying - I am really going to regret not getting cuttings from this one... if you get any extra beans of this i sure wouldn't mind if you sent owl some more next time (if there is one) i'm definitely making sure to get cuts. the smell on this one is much more agreeable than the og kush I grew, but still has the kush density you expect. Hoping she smokes as good as she looks.
> 
> View attachment 2428424View attachment 2428423View attachment 2428422View attachment 2428421


hey man, I have six left of these... Promise me any males and cuts to pollenate, then I'll let you have them to grow out, as I've not been able to grow more yet and I want more for sure!! Lemme know.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nice job sensei and I know that you will like the smoke. I think that's it with those beans though but T has a bx of it in the works. Hope you get a good oz bro!


T has f2's in the making two sets from two moms, on fruity with light orangy color, and ond stank with way better nodage, buds still forming. the male is spluffin them all. so it'll bx's and f1's.


----------



## Theowl (Dec 3, 2012)

Hell yeah!! Hoot!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2012)

And the bx's that are growing are NHK(Blue cheese x lush) x Lush(lush was the male), Now those are being pollinated by the NHK f1 male i have .


----------



## Theowl (Dec 3, 2012)

Supa sweet!! Keep braiding those genes man! Gonna be stable as shit sometime.. Prolly sometime soon, if you can keep up the work through summer..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 3, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> And the bx's that are growing are NHK(Blue cheese x lush) x Lush(lush was the male), Now those are being pollinated by the NHK f1 male i have .


What are you looking for in an end result? I'm having a hard time letting any of my phenos go but there are no more #5s so that leaves me #3 and #4. Got quite a few of those.

Not much grape taste in the resin dripper pheno of the Grape Apollo. You open the jar and it's like getting hit in the face with a chocolate pie. And the chocolate comes through in the taste along with a little bit of grape. I'll have to research the lineage a bit and see where that smell and taste come from.

Getting my watering done and about to chop 2 NHK


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 3, 2012)

With the f2's i'm going for the best smelling best yielding. that gives a high very similar to the #5 pheno of the f1 i had, i wrote everything down plus some stuff is in my journal so i should be able to figure out,


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 3, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> What are you looking for in an end result? I'm having a hard time letting any of my phenos go but there are no more #5s so that leaves me #3 and #4. Got quite a few of those.
> 
> Not much grape taste in the resin dripper pheno of the Grape Apollo. You open the jar and it's like getting hit in the face with a chocolate pie. And the chocolate comes through in the taste along with a little bit of grape. I'll have to research the lineage a bit and see where that smell and taste come from.
> 
> Getting my watering done and about to chop 2 NHK


Chocolate pie sounds good!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 3, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> Chocolate pie sounds good!


Haha now I'm going to get the munchies. Chocolate pie mmmmmmmmm


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 3, 2012)

Hey hey it's 420!

Puff puff pass DOG and hash mix>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## cONkey (Dec 3, 2012)

its now 9:40 and im still high. i thought YOU, yeah you motherfucker, hahah.. might like this one !and check out my new cyclops glass pipe.
What pictures of me did you like on GreenGurlz? the naked ones of me or the ones with my cape on?puff puff pass blueberry.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 4, 2012)

Breathtaking conkey! You sound like my kind of girl god it's been years since I've been on a good hike. You certainly live in gods country hon I like your spirit! Thanks for the pics

And I liked all of the pics of you your very pretty


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 4, 2012)

Lordy lordy you gurlz grow some nice looking pot over there, just checked things out again ; !) Talk about an exorcise in self control haha. Question though, maybe it's just me but I don't particulary care for my girls love nest to look like a twelve year olds why is that you girls all shave or whatever it is that you do? I've had a discusion with my scandi baby about it before I like a lot of hair, trimmed or shaped is ok but I'm thinking that I shouldn't be too fussy right about now though lol.

Love ya doll!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 4, 2012)

Shaved FTW!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 4, 2012)

Everyone elses thoughts?


----------



## AllAboutIt (Dec 4, 2012)

i dont want to see anything that resembles a worlock or goats chin...shaved ftw


----------



## cONkey (Dec 4, 2012)

LOLOLOLOLOL!!
oh my.. i cant think straight right now.. i dont ususally but i tried it and liked it. its cleaner when your on the rag.LOL! 
im too excited right now to even BREATH
I just bought 2 tix to Cypress Hill and Slightly Stoopid at Red rocks Ampitheter in CO on
4-20-2013!!!!!! hiking trails, legal weed, good music.. see you all there!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AllAboutIt (Dec 4, 2012)

Great blog conkey..but i saw no pics of anyone in a cape


----------



## cONkey (Dec 4, 2012)

then just hit my sig and you will see me , the true me, the greeeen me........


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 4, 2012)

cONkey said:


> LOLOLOLOLOL!!
> oh my.. i cant think straight right now.. i dont ususally but i tried it and liked it. its cleaner when your on the rag.LOL!
> im too excited right now to even BREATH
> I just bought 2 tix to Cypress Hill and Slightly Stoopid at Red rocks Ampitheter in CO on
> 4-20-2013!!!!!! hiking trails, legal weed, good music.. see you all there!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah that's pretty much what my friend said too,,,and she said it also keeps the scent down 

Congrat on the tix to Red Rocks by the way! That is friggen awesome!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 4, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Shaved FTW!


I hate hair in my throat!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 4, 2012)

or on my lip! My vagina won't even let me see willingly it if it isn't shaved. but when i met it it was a forest. it liked the change.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 4, 2012)

Trimmed at least, it's just cleaner. 


> *it was a forest*


 felt like a tourist. a backpacker.... oh shit wheres my weed whacker! 
[video=youtube;ajLt0PFumvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajLt0PFumvo[/video]


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 4, 2012)

what's up gang? my second NHK female is finishing up now... she's pretty much ready just a question on if i let her go a bit longer for extra weight, which i probably will since her leaves are in the best shape of all that group that got fried leaves... anyway, she's a different pheno, the colas are spear tipped and thinner than the other pheno -- anything you can tell me bout that pheno?


----------



## AllAboutIt (Dec 4, 2012)

Am i the only one the notices the same names lurking in all the same corners around here(RIU)
...just an observation i thought i would share.


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 4, 2012)

That's one of the main reasons I decided to stay here when I switched from my previous site and why I haven't switched somewhere else despite the ever constant site issues... there's a good crew here for the most part with minimal douchebaggery (as long as you can avoid the politics forum)...


----------



## Theowl (Dec 5, 2012)

Blech.. Politics..


----------



## Voidling (Dec 5, 2012)

I love politics, and not just government politics. But I am often referred to as being wire cynical, especially on the human race


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 5, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I love politics, and not just government politics. But I am often referred to as being wire cynical, especially on the human race


I have been studying history the last few years and am totally blown away at how unbelievably violent and bloodthirsty mankind has been to each other in all of recorded history. Either in the name of religion or greed. 

No such thing as live and let live on this planet.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> or on my lip! My vagina won't even let me see willingly it if it isn't shaved. but when i met it it was a forest. it liked the change.


Oh shoot T all this time I thought you were a guy hehe. You got a hairy pussy huh hon ; ?)

I'm sorry I just had to rank on you man lol, I laughed my ass off last night when I read this 

9:00 time to go wake up the harum


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 5, 2012)

Lol, yea im lucky enough to have 2 parts It suck being horny and she didn't shave, i don't much like the look of a hairy muff.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 5, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> It suck being horny and she didn't shave, i don't much like the look of a hairy muff.


Must be hell


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 5, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> what's up gang? my second NHK female is finishing up now... she's pretty much ready just a question on if i let her go a bit longer for extra weight, which i probably will since her leaves are in the best shape of all that group that got fried leaves... anyway, she's a different pheno, the colas are spear tipped and thinner than the other pheno -- anything you can tell me bout that pheno?


That sounds like my #5 pheno, not as much smell or taste but looks killa. Does the first one you took down have a stronger smell? Can't really help you on the potency other than it's good I've smoked it a couple of times. Number 4 is really good. I only smoke about 10% of the weed I grow so sometimes it's hard for me to nail down which phenos are the best. Just comes naturally


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 5, 2012)

Senso your pheno sounds like my first #3 with the long Lushy colas, lush produces some fairly dense colas that are "skinny" looking but not really. i'm really looking forward to what you think of the smoke.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 5, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I have been studying history the last few years and am totally blown away at how unbelievably violent and bloodthirsty mankind has been to each other in all of recorded history. Either in the name of religion or greed.
> 
> No such thing as live and let live on this planet.


We're just animals. Gorillas and ants have wars. Deer, goats, ect all fight each other. Killer bees like to kamakaze themselves.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 5, 2012)

Dude those africanized bees are no joke, those fuckers go right at your head! They are territorial for about 20 feet too. I shudder.... 

When I hear someone say something like that HC I get hopeful, because I'm not the only one thinking that way. I think it's easy to get to feeling like your surrounded by nothing but a bunch of butt reaming ass holes and there are far too few people with the right ideas. That's whats cool about this place though, you guys are way cooler than most people I meet but we share a common interest by being here. It's kind of an important one though I think. 

I would like to think that we are capable of more void!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm bored I'm going to do an update.

Current run, 2 NHK drying, 2 DBL GA #3 and a DOG still standing for a couple of more days.

Next run at 6.5 wks, 5 NHK and a C4

Next run (closet) at 4 wks, 6 Grape Apollo

Next at 3 wks, 6 Grape Apollo

Next at 1.5 wks, 3 Super Bud x Blue Dream, 2 Blueberry x Bubbamaster, 1 Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight and 1 Headband

Next at 3 days, 6 Grape Apollo and 2 DBL GA 

Scheduled to be flipped in 1.5 wks, 6 Grape Apollo and 2 DBL GA

I could keep going with all of the different runs in veg but I'll spare y'all lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 5, 2012)

Nicely put cowboy thank you for the compliment. And right back at you! I am so happy not to be having to deal with all my customers. I'm sure that's what pushed me out of the contracting biz more so than my aches and pains. And I don't make friends very easy at all even here so your right it is nice to have this place to shoot the shit.

Cheers to the cool folks!


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 5, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I love politics, and not just government politics. But I am often referred to as being wire cynical, especially on the human race


I do to... also growing more cynical as the years go by... i'm about ready to go hole up in a place out in the country n wait for the shit to hit the fan



Highlanders cave said:


> That sounds like my #5 pheno, not as much smell or taste but looks killa. Does the first one you took down have a stronger smell? Can't really help you on the potency other than it's good I've smoked it a couple of times. Number 4 is really good. I only smoke about 10% of the weed I grow so sometimes it's hard for me to nail down which phenos are the best. Just comes naturally


Yeah I barely smoked much of my last one as well... 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Senso your pheno sounds like my first #3 with the long Lushy colas, lush produces some fairly dense colas that are "skinny" looking but not really. i'm really looking forward to what you think of the smoke.


hope they're dense  we'll see.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 5, 2012)

Hole up or blow it all up? ha

[video=youtube;7koaGNDr5KA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7koaGNDr5KA[/video]


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 6, 2012)

ok so i chopped the black sour bubbles. both are awesome but so different the green one is heavier by about 15% has a sweeter fruitier smell lil citrusy lil soury. the purple one is way denser has a more chemical spicy astringenty smell. as for the effect the green one is more sleepy and purple more trippy. def keepers for me


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 6, 2012)

cONkey said:


> LOL! u can never be horny enough, thats what life is about! lordgin is one funny fucker.
> fuckin balls caveman!!! balls!!!!
> lemon candy grew like a billion balls overnight. Im crushed.RIP
> have a beautiful SUNdAY yourself.. ill see if ican get you a nice picture today on my hike!


Hey there cONkey how are ya! Let me get this straight....did the lemon candy herm on you or did you just realize that it was a male. I may have told aev the wrong thing lol.



shishkaboy said:


> ok so i chopped the black sour bubbles. both are awesome but so different the green one is heavier by about 15% has a sweeter fruitier smell lil citrusy lil soury. the purple one is way denser has a more chemical spicy astringenty smell. as for the effect the green one is more sleepy and purple more trippy. def keepers for me


Awesome news shiska and great report in a nutshell! Glad it worked out for you. There are definitely good genetics in the BSB if you find them...BOGs bubba kush. I have another project in the works that your welcome to I'll be johnny seeding those beans out as soon as they are done. Breeding project is about 2 weeks underway now


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 6, 2012)

Getting on towards 420 think I'll post a couple of bud room shots

Put the GA away and shmoking a bong of DOG and hash puff puff pass>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 6, 2012)

NHK on the far left and DBL GA in the back


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 6, 2012)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Highlanders cave again.


Happy, happy girls.. that's the way to do it


----------



## cONkey (Dec 6, 2012)

hi there caveboy. im so tired. i work like a fuckin slave all day long. one more day then the long awaited weekend!! i hope your well. your garden is so very gorgeous! beautiful simply picture purfuct.
The lemon candy was a boy not a hermi. ill try the others in the summer grow .


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Getting on towards 420 think I'll post a couple of bud room shots
> 
> Put the GA away and shmoking a bong of DOG and hash puff puff pass>>>>>>>>
> 
> ...


Mean Green growing machine...thats what you are!

Plat OG and C99 in the bongo..PUFF PUFF Pass>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Theowl (Dec 7, 2012)

Howdy y'all! Great day in the morning HC! Would live to sit in your closets and catch a contact.. 


have a groovy type day y'all!


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 7, 2012)

cONkey said:


> hi there caveboy. im so tired. i work like a fuckin slave all day long. one more day then the long awaited weekend!! i hope your well. your garden is so very gorgeous! beautiful simply picture purfuct.
> The lemon candy was a boy not a hermi. ill try the others in the summer grow .


You got it here comes the weekend, now time to be a slave to the garden


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2012)

Crowded eh? very nice n uniform grow HC, as usual.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Crowded eh? very nice n uniform grow HC, as usual.


Yeah it is crowded, couple of big bushes come down tomorrow plus a dog so there will be a little more breathing room then. Footprint of the plants is usually 20 sq ft (4x5) and they get rotated daily. Looking forward to turning the entire bedroom into a garden.

......anyone hear about the serial killer who just committed suicide in an alaskan jail? Fucker killed an older couple last year just down the road from me a couple of miles, my parents had gone school with them. He just picked them out of the blue no reason


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2012)

Thats crazy HC. and fucked up. 

as far as rotating plants daily i read somwhere that it reduces yield, i don't remember why. i don't rotate just because it's a hassle, not that reason.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 7, 2012)

I take mine out of the room to water and when they go back in it's not usually in the same place. Interesting about the yeild though.

Got 2 of the sb x bd in the sink getting watered, 2 different phenos good structure on both going to be nice and big. The third is kind of funny looking, it hasn't stretch as much I didn't top it and now all of the branches are the same height as the top. Be doing some training on that one next generation

Got the pk cross down here too, thick stocks and tight nodes not much of a stretcher though


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thats crazy HC. and fucked up.
> 
> as far as rotating plants daily i read somwhere that it reduces yield, i don't remember why. i don't rotate just because it's a hassle, not that reason.


Actually it increases yield by compensating for no movement of the light source, changing the shadow fall and allowing the light to be evenly distributed. Like the day's shadow moving through the day. Have you ever seen those auto rotators? I just do it by hand daily but it is markedly more even and better yield. Not only do they move around the space but I make sure to spin them too, 90 degrees per day. I read that many years ago and it works well. Light movers not only spread your area but offer similar automated results for evenness.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 7, 2012)

I read that too and try and turn my plants 90 degrees every day with try being the key word lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2012)

colocowboy said:


> Actually it increases yield by compensating for no movement of the light source, changing the shadow fall and allowing the light to be evenly distributed. Like the day's shadow moving through the day. Have you ever seen those auto rotators? I just do it by hand daily but it is markedly more even and better yield. Not only do they move around the space but I make sure to spin them too, 90 degrees per day. I read that many years ago and it works well. Light movers not only spread your area but offer similar automated results for evenness.


ive heard this as well.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 7, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Howdy y'all! Great day in the morning HC! Would live to sit in your closets and catch a contact..
> 
> 
> have a groovy type day y'all!


Trying to 

Going to have some blue bubbamaster beans for you guys down there soon save room in your gardens I think it is going to be a winner!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2012)

Always room in my garden for potential winners. When are you popping beans next? and what? i got all my bastard se3ds going except for the Sour Kush cross. the dog crosses are looking like my type of plants early in veg.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Always room in my garden for potential winners. When are you popping beans next? and what? i got all my bastard se3ds going except for the Sour Kush cross. the dog crosses are looking like my type of plants early in veg.


The male blue bubbamaster is at 2 weeks of flower and I'll use him on the two female bm's that are in flower with him. Those beans should be ready in 6 or 7 weeks. The beast you have seen but the other female is quite different. Grows straight up with zero branching (so no cuts unfortunately) and is blueberry dom. The male is kush dom like the beast.

Also doing another breeding project within a week or two of the first one...there is a male sb x bd in flower now too along with the females. I think these plants will be 9 weekers but I definitely want to get these genetics in bean form too. So maybe 8 weeks or so on those.

...those dog crosses should be insane


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 7, 2012)

The male Purple kush x Seet Afghani Delight that I kept cuttings of was a real fine looking specimen,,,just like the female only a little bigger so there's another breeding project in the near future. Bassman has first dibs on those lol.

I also have a nice male DBL GA in veg that I plan on working with on my apollo crosses sometime this winner.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 7, 2012)

This is that hindu kush f1 it's coming around after a wicked slow start. I'll start giving it more attention


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2012)

I always liked the growth on those, has it sexed? or am i late ?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> The male Purple kush x Seet Afghani Delight that I kept cuttings of was a real fine looking specimen,,,just like the female only a little bigger so there's another breeding project in the near future. Bassman has first dibs on those lol.
> 
> I also have a nice male DBL GA in veg that I plan on working with on my apollo crosses sometime this winner.


Bassman likes this!!

I am jealous of all the breeding you do, and your skills!


As a response to the placement and light position and yield increses/decrease, I have heard both ways.
I am interested in what the truth is as well.
I take my veggers out to water since the space is small.
I put em back in in reverse order.

As far as flowering girls, I do the same, just not every watering (lazy), bit I do so to make sure they all get a chance at the sweet spot.
Not sure if it helps, but thats what I do.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 7, 2012)

Well i guess everytime i water i don;t really rotate but i have to reorganize them according to width and height everytime i water.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 7, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Trying to
> 
> Going to have some blue bubbamaster beans for you guys down there soon save room in your gardens I think it is going to be a winner!


oh man cant wait.! bubba master pretty good?? what phenos you gettin?


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Always room in my garden for potential winners. When are you popping beans next? and what? i got all my bastard se3ds going except for the Sour Kush cross. the dog crosses are looking like my type of plants early in veg.


the only gem ive found with all of the bastards were from bastard bubba...that was the bubba earthy pheno. you got bastard jack or bastard haze? both ive grown were nothing special.


----------



## Theowl (Dec 7, 2012)

The BubbaMaster beans you sent us are cooking along man! Of three popped, I got two girls, and was really in the air about ditching the boy..but I did. I'll see about a pic here in a few.. Got the kiddo here this weekend, so I need to make sure she's squared away first..

Bluebubbamaster sounds good man! Hoot! Ya know I'll divvy rightly..


----------



## Theowl (Dec 7, 2012)

So here's the BubbaMaster(#1) no training. 





from the side..






And the other(#2)LST'd 





side shot





And a groupshot of the family!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2012)

That BubbaMaster looks really nice OWL!!


----------



## Theowl (Dec 7, 2012)

Why thanky kindly..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 7, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I always liked the growth on those, has it sexed? or am i late ?





aeviaanah said:


> oh man cant wait.! bubba master pretty good?? what phenos you gettin?





bassman999 said:


> That BubbaMaster looks really nice OWL!!


Yeah they really do owlman! Keep an eye on that 5 leafer she's my early pick. Thanks for posting them I was just about to go searching for pics of the 2 bubba x master kush girls I had so aev can get an idea of what they looked like. These are the plants those beans came from.

Hey T what's happening. No the hindu hasn't shown sex yet, it's getting it's turn at the sweet spot in the veg room now though. Was a bit overcrowded in there for a while things are about back to normal now haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 7, 2012)

Finally found the pics of the two bubba kush x master kush females.

Not sure about what the girls in the round containers are, same maybe earlier?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 7, 2012)

The one on the right was my favorite


----------



## Theowl (Dec 7, 2012)

Can't wait to see the nuggage up close n personal..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 7, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Can't wait to see the nuggage up close n personal..


It will have to be your nuggage these are file pics from a year ago, I haven't even grown out the bubbamaster, just it's mums lol. 

Testing some DOG that was slow dried as a branch with the leaves still on and then cured verses manicured and dried in 3 days. No dif to me. The dog has loads of taste anyway you look at it lol


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> It will have to be your nuggage these are file pics from a year ago, I haven't even grown out the bubbamaster, just it's mums lol.
> 
> Testing some DOG that was slow dried as a branch with the leaves still on and then cured verses manicured and dried in 3 days. No dif to me. The dog has loads of taste anyway you look at it lol


I have dried some buds both ways like you did and there was a difference. This was my Gurple (BC God Bud X GDP)that had a weak taste and smell anyway. She had all the other attributes except the strong smell/taste. Usually I dont notice much if any difference though.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 7, 2012)

I was thinking that too, it might help more with a strain that has a more subtle flavor

puff puff pass dog>>>>>>>>>


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I was thinking that too, it might help more with a strain that has a more subtle flavor
> 
> puff puff pass dog>>>>>>>>>


My Mango had a smell/taste that nothing could diminish. I trimmed her before the chop, and she smelled like over-due mango and random fruit and vomit. The smell was the most intense of any strain I have grown to date.

Grape Krush with Grape Ape keif Puff Puff Pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 7, 2012)

You always seem to have real nice strains bassman. I'll take a rip but then I'm going to bed. Should be a nice relaxing day of trimming tomorrow, the two DBL GA in the 3.5 gal containers will be coming down. Very pretty spear shaped buds and lots of them! Very high flower to leaf ratio should be a breeze to trim 

Later man


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 7, 2012)

I have had several strains i didnt like trust me...like the Lavender...what a waste of time/space she was! Oh and the Purple dragon lots and lots of just shitty weed lol.

Try to have fun trimming bro! Id help ya if i was close...
Later


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 8, 2012)

Timber!!!

Double Grape Apollo 3 (Void x Grape Apollo)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2012)

vedy niceeeeee!


----------



## Theowl (Dec 8, 2012)

Vedy vedy nice


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 8, 2012)

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Highlanders cave again.
*
Those DGA 3s look amazing! kudos HC

I have noticed a similar thing on dry/cure taste, *some varieties* taste even better just after a slow dry like the "greenness" adds to the taste instead of masking it. I also have been messing with over watering the week before harvest which extends their "slow dry" by a couple days so it takes about a week (@20% relative humidity). This seems to give it that couple week cure taste as it goes into the jar. Leaving the foliage at first seems to slow the drying down which seems to help, I'm liking leaving it on until it starts to wilt. I think I am coming to the conclusion that only some light tasting strains benefit from extended jar time and I think I generally prefer green that is fresh. Conversely if let them dry up before the chop cutting the number of drying days the smoke comes out more harsh and raspy. Then you have to catch it at the right moisture content and make sure to cure to assure that goes away. 
My .02, the cut, dry, and cure are nuanced and important but the leaving of the foliage seems to help the drying time which ultimately is the biggest factor during drying in my experimentation. I'm thinking this may be the reason the old timers swore by hanging the whole plant. Crap, I'm one of THEM now.......


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2012)

so curing is overrated?


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 8, 2012)

The only problem with hanging the whole plant is that once those leaves dry PHEW those plants get SMELLY and not in a good way


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 8, 2012)

and its a bit harder to trim.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 8, 2012)

Not necessarily, many strains benefit from it but I find that it's far less of a factor if you slow down the initial drying time. I guess in some ways yes it is over rated. Some things that are curious; that my lemon candy (Qleaner x Caseyband) "peach pheno" starts to loose the intense peach taste changing to a slightly different taste after a month or two in the jar if kept at 50-60% humidity in the jar (curing). If I go ahead and let it dry out to about 10-20% at 30 days it preserves the peach taste. Similarly various og and diesels loose something after a month of cure, like the fuely taste starts to go away. I had read somewhere that the chemical changes that occur are most drastic at these times and that "drowning" your plants at harvest can pre-cure them. I don't think I am taking it that far but there are some subtle and not so subtle changes that occur when messing with the method.

**To be sure all of those things are true**


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't really find trimming dry plants more difficult than wet... in some ways its easier since the buds dry it's easier to cut the leaves off close to the stalk and the smaller bud leaves you can just pull straight off don't even need to cut once dry.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2012)

That Double Grape Apollo is gonna be nice smoke for sure!

Cowboy I am drowning my Tahoes before chop as a last minute flush lol. They arent drying out nearly as fast now that the weather has cooled down. The soils will be soaked for sure when they come down. I took a stake and stabbed several holes throught he soil so they dont drown completely lol, and get air still.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 8, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Finally found the pics of the two bubba kush x master kush females.
> 
> View attachment 2434357


Wow this is impressive. Glad i started a few of these. Get any real heavy earthy phenos? Master kush has some bland flavors in gene set. Ive tasted peanut butter as well. So you got a bk x mk male and created an f2's of the bubba masters? Or are these pictures from what i sent you and you got a male and crossed to the blueberry?

im stoked about a grand master#2 x convict kush. Got a few convict kush crosses but an unaware of how well convict kush performs. Im sure i crossed convict kush for a reason...can anyone chine in on this? 

someone needs to cross master kush to grand daddy purple. this is what im looking for...grand master #2. i fucked up by letting this one go.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Wow this is impressive. Glad i started a few of these. Get any real heavy earthy phenos? Master kush has some bland flavors in gene set. Ive tasted peanut butter as well. So you got a bk x mk male and created an f2's of the bubba masters? Or are these pictures from what i sent you and you got a male and crossed to the blueberry?
> 
> im stoked about a grand master#2 x convict kush. Got a few convict kush crosses but an unaware of how well convict kush performs. Im sure i crossed convict kush for a reason...can anyone chine in on this?
> 
> ...


I have a clone from CL I got 6 mos ago that is Grand Master Kush, and she is outside wasting my time with all the other strains that got pollinated or stressed to the point of worthlessness.

She smells great though.
I went out and smelled her.
Musky spicy kush, with a floral grapey undertone...it thats the right one. The tags all blew off a long time ago.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 8, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I have a clone from CL I got 6 mos ago that is Grand Master Kush, and she is outside wasting my time with all the other strains that got pollinated or stressed to the point of worthlessness.
> 
> She smells great though.
> I went out and smelled her.
> Musky spicy kush, with a floral grapey undertone...it thats the right one. The tags all blew off a long time ago.


Lol i hear ya on that one. The one i bred was a true gem, the best ive ever bred.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Lol i hear ya on that one. The one i bred was a true gem, the best ive ever bred.


I was excited when I got the clone, but then had to move never flowered her. She and others got sick and just got tossed outside in October sometime.
I wonder if I can take a cut from her still and clone it lol.

Can you recreate her??


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 8, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I was excited when I got the clone, but then had to move never flowered her. She and others got sick and just got tossed outside in October sometime.
> I wonder if I can take a cut from her still and clone it lol.
> 
> Can you recreate her??


Yes, a buddy of mine has grand daddy and I have a ton of master kush seeds.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 8, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Yes, a buddy of mine has grand daddy and I have a ton of master kush seeds.


I hope you find the same one again bro!!

The GDP I grew was the best weed I have had so far for sex, thats all I really remember about her.

I hope you find a c99 like mine also, and I hope my new ones replaces my old one that died...Smoked some of her last buds 2 days ago. The high is in layers..not just up or down, but both with euphoria and laughter in the middle as well.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 8, 2012)

Hey T what's going on. I was surfing last night and came across the express' thread. Did you see the clip of the monkey skull fuking the frog? That was so funny/sick hahahaha!! Kind of wish I hadn't seen it lol.

Yo aev this is how the bubbamaster f1s came about. With the bubba x master beans that I had from you I ended up with 2 males and 2 females. The females in the sink are the 2 females. I took pollen from both males and spluffed both females and then mixed all of the resulting beans together.

I'll give you a brief description of the 2 females,,,#1 on the left and very hard very frosty buds but not as much smell or taste whereas #2 had a little softer buds but a real nice smell taste and high. I would have kept # 2 but I lost it after only a few generations


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 8, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey T what's going on. I was surfing last night and came across the express' thread. Did you see the clip of the monkey skull fuking the frog? That was so funny/sick hahahaha!! Kind of wish I hadn't seen it lol.
> 
> Yo aev this is how the bubbamaster f1s came about. With the bubba x master beans that I had from you I ended up with 2 males and 2 females. The females in the sink are the 2 females. I took pollen from both males and spluffed both females and then mixed all of the resulting beans together.
> 
> I'll give you a brief description of the 2 females,,,#1 on the left and very hard very frosty buds but not as much smell or taste whereas #2 had a little softer buds but a real nice smell taste and high. I would have kept # 2 but I lost it after only a few generations


Awesome ive never heard of anyone mixing pollens before...great idea as to explore more of the genetics of a particular strain.


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 8, 2012)

You can take a cut in flower and get it to take and reveg... just take as many as you can in case they don't all root.


----------



## cONkey (Dec 9, 2012)

you inspire me to want to grow trees with sexyporn like this
BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 9, 2012)

cONkey said:


> you inspire me to want to grow trees with sexyporn like this
> BEAUTIFUL!!!


Looks great! Was this FIM'd?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 9, 2012)

Topped, HC style...


----------



## cONkey (Dec 9, 2012)

topping HC style ...if i recall correctly that is at the 4th node? and then again at the what node? and how bigs that pot?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 9, 2012)

i think he told me they are 2.75 gallon rose pots. and i'm not sure when he tops i just know its early. he likes strong stalks.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 9, 2012)

i been tryin' to imitate that shit lately. lol i might post some pics.


----------



## cONkey (Dec 9, 2012)

cool cool love to see them Tryna. I tried topping my HotHoes that i am growing in coco reall early like i do my hyro girlz. big mistake! plus under 600 watt hps. talk about halting growth. terrible terrible mistake im a bad girl spank me.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 9, 2012)

cONkey said:


> cool cool love to see them Tryna. I tried topping my HotHoes that i am growing in coco reall early like i do my hyro girlz. big mistake! plus under 600 watt hps. talk about halting growth. terrible terrible mistake im a bad girl spank me.


Give em 4-5 days and they will recover and start growing again


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh cONkey you make me laugh  Come on over baby I'll spank you!

The rosepots are 1.75 gal and are what I normally use. Those 2 big bushes that came down yesterday though were in 3.5 gal containers. As far as topping the second time, I try and lop their little heads off about 3 weeks before they are going to get flipped. By that time they are getting their grow back on and the nodes are still tight.

Pretty funny T and I were talking about that the other day and I noticed afterwards that the run that just got flipped about 5 days ago never got topped the second time (forgot) and now they are going to be double cola plants but because they were topped earlythe bud sites are not tight to the stalk like I prefer but are all wasting energy growing out and away from the stalk

Just finished giving the budroom a good cleaning sitting down for a few right now with a coffee and a bong of DOG before I water the harum that's out in the kitchen lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 9, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Topped, HC style...


Nice....!

Rockwools = sucks for seeds

I think media is too dense for seedlings to move around and sprout. I went ahead and transplanted all seedlings that were in rockwool to the roto rooters.


----------



## cONkey (Dec 9, 2012)

high caveboy, hope you had a sweelllllll weekend. 
we had lost touch for while and i wanted to show you something special i grew while I was away. 
i was just going through some old photos and though you might like this one!! it was my last waterfarm Casey Jones Scrog 18.5 oz. 
have an aweome work week!!
View attachment 2436545


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 10, 2012)

Real nice yeild on that scrog sweet baby blue eyes! Very impressive thanks for posting!! I'm trying to think of a nickname for you hmmmm,,,I like sweet baby blue eyes but that's to long. Baby blue? Blue eyes? Ambs lol? Baby blue eyes!

Weekend was so so. I trimmed most of the day on saturday and then had to play catch up yesterday. Ima farmer baby blue eyes, my work week is 7 days long lol. Some days are easier than others though and I take a lot of breaks . Trying to adjust to being single again, just ended a 5 1/2 yr relationship. First time I have been alone in almost 25 yrs and it's kind of sad and lonely. Just trying to adjust.

You have yourself a good week too hon hope it goes by quick for you, I know you work like a slave. I would visit your thread but then you would prolly see all the uk boys leave. Later


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2012)

cONkey said:


> high caveboy, hope you had a sweelllllll weekend.
> we had lost touch for while and i wanted to show you something special i grew while I was away.
> i was just going through some old photos and though you might like this one!! it was my last waterfarm Casey Jones Scrog 18.5 oz.
> have an aweome work week!!
> View attachment 2436545


Might be an old photo, but I am impressed!! Nice work!


----------



## cONkey (Dec 10, 2012)

thanks for the compliments.. ambz would be just great! im sure the perfect women will come around for you and you wont be sad and lonely for very long.I admire your farming dedication. Do you have animals on your farm? Its hard work but very rewarding . good for the soul. Id love for you to visit my thread whenever you desire, but dont feel any obligation, its cool if you dont. and dont worry about what other people think especially those pUnkZ from across the pond.... just free flow brotha! LOL>.
i know eXactly how it feelz though going on peoples threadz you really like and CRINGING when you see some people on there. hahaha..i certainly have my share of haterz but i dont give a fuck. i wonder if we cringe at the same names.! Ha! like that fuckin asshole _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _
who me and lordjin fuckin hate so much.. what an arrogant fuck and all these idiots worship him. its so GROSS! like gag me with a fuckin spoon.LOLOLOL. puff puff puff pass the CASEY!!!


----------



## Voidling (Dec 10, 2012)

Sorry for your loss or congrats on your freedom, whichever fits best.


There's only a few threads I visit to avoid crap I hear about that is on this site.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks voidman appreciate it brother and it would be congrats that I'm a free bird 

Getting an order ready of DBL GA and some NHK to head down the pipeline so I can get some bills paid lol. Hey you guys should post some pics over at aevs thread of the blueberry cuts that you guys are running down there. That's who gave me those and I didn't really need them. Still have 4 blueberry beans left from Peak that dizz gave me. Gave the others to our long lost brother chris lmao. 

Later man have a good one!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 11, 2012)

Damn i couldn't get no blueberry hc? lol, im just fuckin with you. that blue cheese bean i found popped in 24hours the i was de-shelling it and i broke its head, oh well. like i never had it.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 11, 2012)

I'll see if I got pics from my run. I ended up losing most of my cuts somehow sadly. I flowered out and end up losing the clone I took. I was looking forward to getting some back soon but shit happens sadly.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 11, 2012)

Ah and congrats then.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Damn i couldn't get no blueberry hc? lol, im just fuckin with you. that blue cheese bean i found popped in 24hours the i was de-shelling it and i broke its head, oh well. like i never had it.


Ah shit that's a bummer. I've done that once or twice too. 

The male blue bubbamaster has been isolated for a couple of days now, he's doing his thang lol. Be pollinating the two females in the next day of so which is cool. The sb x bd are truckin along nicely going to be good size. There is a male sb x bd that will be ready to spuff those two girls in about a week. I knew that I was cutting it close having two males in flower at the same time just made sure they were a little staggered


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 11, 2012)

i just found seeds in some clones i took from a plant that was barely flowering weeks ago. the seed are dark n finished. so i'm guessing thats why they were re-vegging so long. i trimmed it up n collected the seeds. the seeds most def were not there when i cloned so it got pollinated in veg and finished the seeds out under 24h light.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 11, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i just found seeds in some clones i took from a plant that was barely flowering weeks ago. the seed are dark n finished. so i'm guessing thats why they were re-vegging so long. i trimmed it up n collected the seeds. the seeds most def were not there when i cloned so it got pollinated in veg and finished the seeds out under 24h light.


Well that's a new one. Sometimes there are some gems in those accidental crosses. Found a jar with a few buds of nhk in a jar yesterday. Smoked those now I'm down to a little grape apollo and a dog bud. Got a dog coming down tomorrow though and a run of 5 nhk and a c4 that start coming down on fri. 

Good look with those beans!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 11, 2012)

http://news.yahoo.com/newfound-asteroid-buzzes-earth-inside-moons-orbit-194412619.html

Jesus christ we didn't see that one coming

http://news.yahoo.com/huge-asteroid-pass-earth-tonight-watch-online-141514589.html

Another cheery thought lol


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 11, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/newfound-asteroid-buzzes-earth-inside-moons-orbit-194412619.html
> 
> Jesus christ we didn't see that one coming
> 
> ...


Hey isnt tomorrow supposed to be the end of the world or something lol?
There have been so many different "END OF DAYS' warnings......


----------



## Voidling (Dec 11, 2012)

Dec. 21st is Mayan calendar end


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 11, 2012)

How ya doing ambz. I'm a pot farmer silly although this used to be a small working farm a long time ago. Got a barn attached the farmhouse. Got lots of cousins around who are dairy farmers though, big dairy state here  And the only animals are cats and a dog!

passing back DOG>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 11, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/newfound-asteroid-buzzes-earth-inside-moons-orbit-194412619.html
> 
> Jesus christ we didn't see that one coming
> 
> ...


There is an asteroid that, in 2029 will pass so close to the earth that it will be closer than the comunication satellites that orbit the earth. AND THEN RETURNS 7 YEARS LATER. Exactly how close said asteroid will be when it returns in 2036 cannot be calculated because the EARTHS GRAVITY will have altered it's path slightly when it goes by in 2029. And not in a good way. 

Not being mr gloom and doom haha but I am a realist. In 1908 a meteor broke through the atmospere and exploded just above siberia and flattened 2000 sq miles of forest. I would like to think that history does not repeat itself but it does.


----------



## SupaM (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for the links...I went to another that had footage. Pretty amazing.......especially on this OG#18!! ATB!


----------



## dababydroman (Dec 11, 2012)

Black rose, i hit it with a BR x (C4X caseyband) male.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 12, 2012)

i thought the end of the world was the 21st, your all invited once again to my end of the world/birthday bash too.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 12, 2012)

Pretty looking bud droman nice job thanks for posting it!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 12, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i thought the end of the world was the 21st, your all invited once again to my end of the world/birthday bash too.


Got it marked on my calender 

The 21st is just when the Mayan long count calender ends. After more then 5,000 years!


----------



## cONkey (Dec 12, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i thought the end of the world was the 21st, your all invited once again to my end of the world/birthday bash too.


what are you serious. im going to a 12-12-12 party tonite. whers the party at? yeah the end of the world is the 21st. but my friend told me that that Myan prediction was outdated .they found another room behind the room where they found that predicition. and in the new room they said that it was a mistake and it wasnt really going to happen.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 12, 2012)

The 21st is also when a rare celestial occurance happens. Every 26,000 yrs the earth, the sun and a part of the milky way galaxy called the dark rift (center of this galaxy) will be in exact allignment when the sun comes up. It's called the dark rift and there are no stars there because it's theorized that there is a black hole there. Anyone know what happened about 26,000 yrs ago?

I'm not really into speculation, more into facts


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 12, 2012)

Yo hc, i love all the end of the world or economic or spiritual tragedy talk. ive heard so any opinions n what not. its hard for me to believe anything, im a skeptic to a fault.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 12, 2012)

Yeah I know, everyone has an opinion right lol. Just got back from doing some business now it's time to do some garden chores. A bunch of your NHK are coming down this weekend, they be looking nice and fat!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 12, 2012)

my bx's n f1's are juicy, but i have unkown kush with a foot long cola its over 3 feet and i know i put it in flower around 10-12''. Its also pollinated after i pollinate the other nhk f1 . im killing my males and only growing sensi for a while. of course i will have pollen on deck for special ladies, but other than that no male parts.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 12, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> my bx's n f1's are juicy, but i have unkown kush with a foot long cola its over 3 feet and i know i put it in flower around 10-12''. Its also pollinated after i pollinate the other nhk f1 . im killing my males and only growing sensi for a while. of course i will have pollen on deck for special ladies, but other than that no male parts.


That's a nice stretch. What's sensi? Not sensi star?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 12, 2012)

haha sensimilla.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 12, 2012)

Sitting at the kitchen table finishing up trimming a nice DOG. Too friggen funny though,,,,,about an hour ago I had the DOG on the counter and one of my cousins stopped by unexpectedy with a xmas gift (bag of food and goodies) she's about 10 yrs older than me. She kept saying I think you must have a skunk in your barn lmao. The stinky dog is right there in the corner with a couple of shirts thrown over it didn't have time to clean up anything haha


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 12, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Sitting at the kitchen table finishing up trimming a nice DOG. Too friggen funny though,,,,,about an hour ago I had the DOG on the counter and one of my cousins stopped by unexpectedy with a xmas gift (bag of food and goodies) she's about 10 yrs older than me. She kept saying I think you must have a skunk in your barn lmao. The stinky dog is right there in the corner with a couple of shirts thrown over it didn't have time to clean up anything haha


Ok thats it!!
I am gonna pop some dog seeds!
All the stuff I hear about her and her smell etc and seeing those dark ass green leaves.....

Jig uses real skunks to cover the smell from her


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 13, 2012)

Just made some Blueberry x Bubbamaster beans (pre98 bubba kush x master kush). Put a bag over her and just pollinated the bottom few branches. The male and female are still hanging out in the breeding closet smoking a joint the fukers lol.


----------



## AllAboutIt (Dec 13, 2012)

mornin cave dwellers! End of the world huh? the 21st you say......based on an ancient prediction....First of all i wouldnt trust a group of people that wreent able to surive to the present date. Second the Mayan calender does not account for leap years and daylights savings, etc... So technicaly it should have happened like 2 years ago. On a much brighter subject i have a confirmned BSB broad now in my harem lets all share in a small victory dance


----------



## Voidling (Dec 14, 2012)

Their calendar isn't the same as the gregorian calendar, therefore wouldn't have leap year. We have leap year because they wanted to be screwy when they created the calendar system we use today. Plus day light savings was made up long after that even, and doesn't really change anything over the full course of a year. http://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/mayan.html

The civilization as a whole did not survive, it is thought that some of the smaller outlying communities were able to survive and migrate much further north and mix into other tribes of people. An extremely large population taxing the land when severe drought sets in. Down here in the south we can tell you how hard a drought can hit. Good thing we can transport food from half way around the world in this day and age. 

It's also not really written as an end of the world. It was the end of a cycle that they used for counting. And that's where they stopped. My question is why did they count it out so far in advance. But I really think these people were crazy along with the aztecs. Self mutilation to please the gods.

View attachment 2441898


----------



## Voidling (Dec 14, 2012)

I want a time machine. I really want to go back and smack people through out history and to see the answers to many unanswerable questions. One can dream, would be my ultimate dream. Ever since I read the book Timeline, that's been my ultimate dream in life. I don't want to change a thing, I just want to see, to know without a doubt.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Their calendar isn't the same as the gregorian calendar, therefore wouldn't have leap year. We have leap year because they wanted to be screwy when they created the calendar system we use today. Plus day light savings was made up long after that even, and doesn't really change anything over the full course of a year. http://www.timeanddate.com/calendar/mayan.html
> 
> The civilization as a whole did not survive, it is thought that some of the smaller outlying communities were able to survive and migrate much further north and mix into other tribes of people. An extremely large population taxing the land when severe drought sets in. Down here in the south we can tell you how hard a drought can hit. Good thing we can transport food from half way around the world in this day and age.
> 
> ...


Exactamundo voidman. Noone here is talking about ancient predictions allaboutit lol

What's going on people, riu turning into a fucking ghost town or what ; ?)

Waiting for the lights to come on so I can snag a couple of NHK to trim up today. Shmoking my last bowl of grape apollo and pouring my third cup


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2012)

http://www.pakalertpress.com/2012/09/17/woman-gives-birth-to-horse/

Ahaha what the??

So is this like the National Inquirer and I should not be believing it lol?


----------



## Voidling (Dec 14, 2012)

Things just going slow. Lost the last cut of bb2 when sensei had to shut down. Got a runt of bb1 and sparkle I hope to propagate back out. Really want to expand grow space a bit but have to wait.

The pic is maybe two weeks in my spray cloner. Couple more pics on my thread. They're all sensei's Apollo


----------



## Voidling (Dec 14, 2012)

She was into some strange kink


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 14, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> http://www.pakalertpress.com/2012/09/17/woman-gives-birth-to-horse/
> 
> Ahaha what the??
> 
> So is this like the National Inquirer and I should not be believing it lol?


Lol, believe if you want.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 14, 2012)

Delivering a miniature horse during church huh...lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2012)

Haha maybe it was supposed to be one of the four horseman of the apocalypse smirk smirk


----------



## Voidling (Dec 14, 2012)

Yay only 3 more to go


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 14, 2012)

Big fri night,,,baking cookies lol. I have been making a bunch of different kinds of cookies lately for xmas gifts. Hard not to dig into them too much when your stoned and have the munchies


----------



## Theowl (Dec 14, 2012)

Special cookies? That would be a great gift!


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 14, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> http://www.pakalertpress.com/2012/09/17/woman-gives-birth-to-horse/
> 
> Ahaha what the??
> 
> So is this like the National Inquirer and I should not be believing it lol?


Happens all the time, not interesting enough for the common paper.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeah the chick down the road popped out an ostrich at church the other day. No big deal though happens all the time ; )


----------



## Theowl (Dec 15, 2012)

Oh shit, HC! That made me hurt!! Lmao!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 15, 2012)

What's happening owlman. Another one bit the dust huh. I'll bet that was some blow out wifey usually wins in the end. Poora poora Senseiman. What are ya going to do, family come first right

Going to be trimming up a couple more NHK this morning. Been real warm up here...40's today and no snow on the ground. Forcast calls for snow all next week though lol, right on que


----------



## Theowl (Dec 15, 2012)

Doing good man, just about to take cuts! 
Bubble cloner soaking and sanitizing.

Yeah, sometimes you have to respect the women! 

gimme a bit, an I'll get you a couple shots of the BubbaMaster's.
later man!


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 15, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> What's happening owlman. Another one bit the dust huh. I'll bet that was some blow out wifey usually wins in the end. Poora poora Senseiman. What are ya going to do, family come first right
> 
> Going to be trimming up a couple more NHK this morning. Been real warm up here...40's today and no snow on the ground. Forcast calls for snow all next week though lol, right on que


NHK? I need some bubba genes...nothing bubba has sprouted this time around...which sucks.


----------



## Theowl (Dec 15, 2012)

Whoa that sucks Aev.. 

That was a bit of a bit, sorry about that 
hers they are(BubbaMaster)
first, the one I transplanted to the five gal smartpot has gotten big! Had to LST last night! 






the other is still in a one gal pot, LST'd a while back,


----------



## Theowl (Dec 15, 2012)

Then, since I had it out, I snapped a few of the MOD x Cheese, gifted as beans from CHB(hope he still isn't working all the damn time!).. Turned out very robust IMO, and stanky! 





Then I did more training..





heres a Cheese x Cheese reveg(monstercrop!) also from CHB beans..





And an Apollo 13 reveg(monstercrop)






So what's the consensus, am I doin alright?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 15, 2012)

Ah your doing ok  Haha your doing awsome man. Have the 2 bubbamaster sexed and the cheese crosses? Probably if you have transplanted them.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 15, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> NHK? I need some bubba genes...nothing bubba has sprouted this time around...which sucks.


Got your back jack


----------



## Theowl (Dec 15, 2012)

Yessir! All fems. In those pics.. 

I do have a smash hole punch male(dunno why, no smash girls) and a C99 male(have a mate for him  )


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 15, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Yessir! All fems. In those pics..
> 
> I do have a smash hole punch male(dunno why, no smash girls) and a C99 male(have a mate for him  )


Cool beanoreanos! And you could have a lot of fun if you made some C99 beans man!


----------



## Theowl (Dec 15, 2012)

I think so myself! They're the F4 pineapple you sent down for us all


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 15, 2012)

Those were dizzles (Frost Bros). He auctioned off all of his gear a few months ago and was going to start a new lineup and possibly move west. I'll have to hit him up see how's he's doing and if he's heard from chris. Yeah his Grape Apollo went for 150 smackers. Not like I talked it up over there and posted great pics of it or anything hehe


----------



## Voidling (Dec 15, 2012)

Had a family member diagnosed with cancer yesterday. More testing to come. Thinking I should get something going I can make into medibles in case she has chemo. Something to help with the pain and nausea if I can get her to try it.

Any suggestions on strains?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Had a family member diagnosed with cancer yesterday. More testing to come. Thinking I should get something going I can make into medibles in case she has chemo. Something to help with the pain and nausea if I can get her to try it.
> 
> Any suggestions on strains?


High CBD strains would probably be best...?

Sorry to hear about that Void.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks bass. When I get on a PC I can post what I have seeds of to try if nothing else


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 15, 2012)

Here is something I found that might help some Void:

Afghani)- Nausea, pain
(Afghani x Haze)- PMS
(AK-47)- Pain, nausea, depression, insomnia, headache
(Alien Train Wreck) -Asthma
(Apollo 13)- Back pain
(Auntie Em)- Crohn's Disease, MS
(Aurora Indicia)- Nausea, joint pain, arthritis
(Berry-Bolt)-Insomnia, joint pain
(Big Bang)- Used to sedate and relieve stress & anxiety amongst sufferers of severe anxiety,etc..
(Big Kahuna)- Herniated disc pain, arthritis
(Black on Blue Widow)- HIV, back pain
(Black Vietnamese)- Nausea, muscle spasms, pain
(Blue Fruit)- Crohn's Disease, muscle spasms
(Blue Moon Rocks)- Anxiety, depression, insomnia
(Blue Satellite x Jack Herer)- Depression, nausea
(Blue Satellite)- Pain, nausea, insomnia, anxiety, muscle tension
(Blueberry)- Nausea, insomnia, pain
(Bog Sour Bubble)- Pain, anxiety
(Bonzo Bud)- Body pain, migraine
(Budacolumbia)- Nausea
(Burmaberry)- Migraine, depression(Burmese pure) Anxiety, depression
(Burmese) Pain
(C99 x Great White Shark) Anxiety
(Cali-O) Nausea
(Catalyst)PMS
(Cinderella 99) Nausea
(CIT) Pain, nausea, insomnia
(Citral) Insomnia
(Cripple Creek) Ankylosing Spondilitis, Hepatitis C, Degenerative Disc Disease, IBS, Interstitial Cystitis, Chronic Rotator Cuff Disease
(Deep Chunk) Joint pain, insomnia
(Dynamite) Asthma, Crohn's Disease, Hepatitis C
(East Coast Sour Diesel) Edema, epilepsy, fibromyalgia, radiculopathy
(El Nino) Nausea, insomnia
(Fieldale Haze) Anxiety, back pain
(Fig Widow) Back pain, psychosis
(Firecracker) Anxiety, depression, nausea
(G13 x HP) Nausea, joint pain, insomnia
(G-13) Depression, pain, ADD, ADHD
(Grapefruit) Arthritis, Hepatitis C, pain, nausea
(Green Queen) Epilepsy, neck/spine pain
(Green Spirit x Timewarp x Herijuana) RLS, insomnia, migraine, joint pain
(Green Spirit) Nausea, headache, body pain
(Herijuana x Trainwreck) Diabetic neuropathy, joint pain, insomnia, MS
(Herijuana) Pain, nausea, insomnia
(Ice Princess x Bubblegum) Migraine
(Jack Herer) Anxiety, fibromyalgia
(Jacked #14) Nausea(John Paul Jones) Body pain
(Juicy Fruit) Insomnia, joint pain, anxiety
(Kali Mist) Nausea, depression
(Kal-X) Body pain
(Killer Queen) Depression, back pain
(Krinkle x Kush x Freezeland) MS muscle spasms
(Leda Uno) Insomnia
(Legends Ultimate Indica x Herijuana) Muscle spasms, pain(Legends Ultimate Indica) Insomnia, IBS
(Lemon Chemo) Insomnia, back pain, migraine
(Lemon Haze) RLS, chronic fatigue
(Lifesaver) Nausea, headache, pain, insomnia
(Lollipop) Cachexia, degenerative bone/disc disease, edema, general pain, general seizures, glaucoma, migraine, MS, nausea, Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder
(Lowryder) Nausea, pain, headache
(LSD) Nausea, anxiety, depression, headache
(M-39) Depression
(Magic Crystal) Migraine, PMS, depression, SADS, mania, nausea
(Mango x Northern Lights # 5) Pain, nausea, insomnia, anxiety
(Mango) Back pain, nausea
(Masterkush) Nausea
(Medicine Woman) Diabetic neuropathy, general pain, general seizures, glaucoma, Hepatitis C, muscle spasms, nausea, radiculopathy
(Misty) Hepatitis C, back pain, insomnia, nausea
(Motarebel Oguana Kush) Nerve Pain, muscle spasms, back pain, headache, insomnia
(Mountainberry) Insomnia, migraine, pain
(New York Diesel) Migraine
(Northern Lights # 1) Arthritis
(Northern Lights # 2) Nausea, insomnia
(Northern Lights x Jamaican) Arthritis
(Northern Lights x Cinderella 99) Depression
(Northern Lights x Shiva) Body pain, back pain, toothache
(Northern Lights) Anxiety, radiculopathy, insomnia
(Northernberry) Pain
(Oak Goo) Pain, anxiety
(Oregon 90) Insomnia, joint pain, RLS, pain, nausea
(Original Mystic) Epilepsy
(Phaght Betty) Cachexia, degenerative bone/disc disease, Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder
(Queen Bee) Neck/spine pain
(Sensi Star) Migraine
(Shiskaberry x Dutch Treat) Migraine, anxiety, insomnia, nausea
(Shiskaberry x Hash Plant) Anxiety, nausea
(Skunk # 1) Nausea
(Snow White) PMS
(Sour Saver) Insomnia, joint pain, nausea
(Stardust 13) Pain, nausea, insomnia
(Strawberry Cough) Back pain, depression
(Super Impact x AK-47) Pain, insomnia
(Super Impact) Nausea, insomnia, muscle pain, depression, anxiety, SADS, mania
(Super Silver Haze) Nausea, depression
(Super Thai) Depression
(Swamp Mix) Depression
(Sweet Blu) Degenerative bone/disc disease, diabetic neuropathy, edema, fibromyalgia, muscle spasms, nausea, neck/spine pain
(Sweet Tooth # 3) Depression
(Trainwreck x Herijuana) Nausea
(Trainwreck) Anxiety, arthritis, diabetic neuropathy, depression
(TW x LUI) Arthritis, nausea
(TX) Arthritis, asthma, general pain, general seizures, glaucoma, MS
(Ultra Green) Insomnia
(Wakeford) Anxiety, nausea, insomnia
(White Rhino) Body pain, back pain, joint pain, insomnia
(White Russian) Pain, nausea
(White Widow x Big Bud) Depression
(White Widow) Cachexia, Hepatitis C, Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder
(Wisp) Nausea, headache
(WR) Muscle pain, nausea, insomnia


----------



## Theowl (Dec 15, 2012)

Sorry to hear Vman.. Great find bassman!


----------



## Voidling (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks like I need to multiply my blueberry plant and give it a run. Thanks


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice looking plants THEOWL!


----------



## cONkey (Dec 16, 2012)

bubble ....bubbbbbble...puff puff.. pass the smelly cherry with Hash.....
take a hit of this and groove to this most awesome jam my friend. 

[video=youtube_share;wHx7vaa9Fwo]http://youtu.be/wHx7vaa9Fwo[/video]

i got some artic ice express ... on ice right now.. you got any sweet budporn of her to get my lips wet toots? lol
View attachment 2444577


----------



## Theowl (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks Aev!

cONkey! digging the green suit! Hoot!


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 16, 2012)

cONkey said:


> bubble ....bubbbbbble...puff puff.. pass the smelly cherry with Hash.....
> take a hit of this and groove to this most awesome jam my friend.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;wHx7vaa9Fwo]http://youtu.be/wHx7vaa9Fwo[/video]
> ...


is... that... a green man costume? If so you are a LEGEND in my book  if not still cool

Green man savin' your life bro!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 16, 2012)

cONkey said:


> i got some artic ice express ... on ice right now.. you got any sweet budporn of her to get my lips wet toots? lol


Well if you put it that way my baby I guess I'll have to see what I can do ; !)

Here's a shot of the mom...


----------



## Theowl (Dec 16, 2012)

Beautiful... It's good smoke cONkey! I liked the arctic express!


----------



## cONkey (Dec 16, 2012)

WOW ~~!!!! incredible
you are such an inspiration..!!! i got something going i want you to check out!


----------



## cONkey (Dec 16, 2012)

"Branching out" Drawing.....in Progress... oh and yhes is a greengurlz costume. thank you for the complime nt!!( cujt me finger on my bike spoke and ca nt type too good..sorrhhyh)
i thnk this drawing will be one of my best ever , im really excited about how things are working out. 
i will run Artic Express next grow, very beautiful red background picture! amazing! your a very talented photographer as well as gardener. 
thank you again for posting them award wi nni ngn photos. have a nice day on da farm.


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 16, 2012)

Really nice... I am gonna have to dig up one of my art projects to stick up... not as good as yours but it's one of my better pieces and I keep it hanging above my desk  imagine a mixture of sperm, eggs, seeds and weeds  pointillism -- no lines. Just thousands of dots. man i was soooo high every time I went to that art class really fun just sitting down high and doing art for an hour... unfortunately my painting of Nokia the Destroyer is lost to time.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 16, 2012)

T got a copy of my most recent piece of art. I like your drawing conkey.


----------



## Theowl (Dec 16, 2012)

HC, post that shot of the gnomes tending the buds! 
She gonna love that pic


----------



## Theowl (Dec 16, 2012)

Ya I think it rocks!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 16, 2012)

K man in a few, doing some work right now. Never ends huh  

This is the kind of mood im in god I love this song... http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=A0oG7lgXks5Q.FQAJx1XNyoA;_ylc=X1MDMjc2NjY3OQRfcgMyBGNzcmNwdmlkAzJ1Vm1XMG9HN3Y3eGlULlNVTDN0dlFTcEdOcW1NRkRPa2dzQUJvc0IEZnIDeWZwLXQtNzAxLTEtcwRmcjIDc2ctZ2FjBGl0A2dwBG5fZ3BzAzEwBG9yaWdpbgNzcnAEcG9zAzMEcHFzdHIDZHJlYW0gd2VhdmVyBHF1ZXJ5A2RyZWFtIHdlYXZlcgRzYWMDMQRzYW8DMwRzZWMDcmVsLXNhBHNsawN0ZXh0BHRvU3RyaW5nA1tvYmplY3QgT2JqZWN0XQR2dGVzdGlkA0FDQlkwNQ--?p=dream%20weaver%20song&fr2=sg-gac&fr=yfp-t-701-1-s&pqstr=dream%20weaver


----------



## Theowl (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh oh dream weaver..

great song..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 16, 2012)

trying to post the video just not sure how. third one looks cool out in space


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 16, 2012)

I literally BEGGED my best friend to loan me his star wars action figures (originals) multiple times for pictorials, but he always put it off now it's not an option


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 16, 2012)

Here's one of them. These are my helpers


----------



## Voidling (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey, posted some current pics of my flower on my thread. Got a question about pulling them and starting over or let them go. Thanks


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 17, 2012)

Just completed a couple of breeding projects in the past week or so, they will be f1s of the blueberry x (bubba kush x master kush) and also f1s of the Super Bud x Blue Dream. They are at 3.5 wks in so maybe another 5or 6 weeks. The SB x BD mother plants are beasts! I have a blue dream pheno and a superbud pheno and they both got spluffed lightly.

Still have 2 males in veg, a DBL GA that's chomping at the bits to do his thing and a freshly rooted male Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight. 

My daughter came over today for lunch and helped me trim my xmas tree. We had a blast and the place looks great! Puffin on some DOG right now and getting a nice buzz on. Waiting for some C4 to dry, it's strong and intense but a lot more uplifting than the kushes


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 17, 2012)

Sounds tasty. after this last pollination i doubt i'll be doing any for a while. i have a whole sour og basically wasted.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 17, 2012)

Ouch. I hear you it's nice to take a break. You been making a lot of seeds lately, got some nice dank coming out of your cave man. I'm trying to get my ass motivated lol, not a whole lot needs to be done though pretty much caught up. Upcanned 8 plants last night.

Smoking some dog and prolly just going to get a pizza lol


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 17, 2012)

hey highlander not sure if you've said further back in the thread but are you supplementing co2 at all or just try to keep a lot of fresh air flowing?


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 17, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Here's one of them. These are my helpers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whhoa!!!!!!!


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 17, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> whhoa!!!!!!!



looks like someone grows shrooms too eh?  i miss shrooms.


----------



## cONkey (Dec 17, 2012)

thats such a cool painting. when did you make it? very trippy how you blended it in with the plant. 
it reminds me of one i did for GG13.
dont know how to post music videos did you say? 
its easy..
go to you tube and select your video. 
find the share tab under the video. and click it. A link will appear under it and you simply highlight the link and copy it
then
just click on insert video next in the reply next to the insert image icon,
and hit paste or contol v
and ok... 
. vapor vapor puff puff pass the CHURCH.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 18, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;n-DmAh0dObI]http://youtu.be/n-DmAh0dObI[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2012)

haha, you got it today huh?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey ambz how's it going. Thanks for the tip on how to imbed vids. I'm kinda slow in the puter dept lol. And most everything else too 

This cave man don't have the artistic ability to paint something like that my dear, I might be able to do cave drawings of stick figures and animals. If I don't get some sex soon I'm going to turn into an animal myself. Hey I'm proud of myself....My ex girlfriend stopped over last night, first time I had heard from her in a couple weeks and I stuck to my guns, still a free bird but damn that was close whew


----------



## cONkey (Dec 18, 2012)

LOL! you horndog.. you better go find yourself another girl before you end up with your x agian!! 
at this rate i bet by the end of the year your back with her again. anyone want to place bets here? lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2012)

cONkey said:


> LOL! you horndog.. you better go find yourself another girl before you end up with your x agian!!
> at this rate i bet by the end of the year your back with her again. anyone want to place bets here? lol


I can't bet against you though. holidays get lonely.


----------



## cONkey (Dec 18, 2012)

yup the holidayz is a sure fire way for me to win this bet. He will never make it through the holidayz if he lets her into the house again. not this time of year. Maybe we can all pitch in and get him ...lol...one of those brand new expensive sex dolls that take care of all a mans needs minus the bitch factor...LOL!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 18, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> hey highlander not sure if you've said further back in the thread but are you supplementing co2 at all or just try to keep a lot of fresh air flowing?


I don't supplement with co2 sensei but I do have a fresh air intake ie the ac with just the fan on. That and my house is just the opposite of an energy effecient home there is a lot of fresh air lol.

Hey I got your pm man,,,thanks for the heads up sounds like everything will be kosher. And of course I got your back jack 



cONkey said:


> LOL! you horndog.. you better go find yourself another girl before you end up with your x agian!!
> at this rate i bet by the end of the year your back with her again. anyone want to place bets here? lol





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I can't bet against you though. holidays get lonely.


Haha you guys crack me up lol, but your both right. It's only 2 weeks till the end of the year though ambz and I think her coming over last night just reinforced my reasons for breaking up with her soooo,,,,, someone should take cONkey up on her bet!


----------



## cONkey (Dec 18, 2012)

hahahahahaha, a little young, but hey shes super cute!


----------



## cONkey (Dec 18, 2012)

or the older more sophisticated women.lol.. hey after a few drinks..ok.. a lot of drinks.. youll never be able to tell the difference.lol! lOL!
he looks like a happy camper.hahhaha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 18, 2012)

You siiick puppy (in my best ren and stimpy voice ; )

I tried to post a pic of someone that's a little more up my alley and your photo came,,,,darn computer must be broken hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 18, 2012)

Time to go wake up the harum. Anyone seen The Hobbit yet? Heading out in a few hours to see with my kids


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 18, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> You siiick puppy (in my best ren and stimpy voice ; )
> 
> I tried to post a pic of someone that's a little more up my alley and your photo came,,,,darn computer must be broken hehe


HC, i grew up on ren & stimpy my dad used to watch it all the time before he died. Conkey that second doll is fuckable, the first.. ehhhh. Lol have you seen the episode on nat geo about strange love. Men with dolls getting married, and people who like to dress up in mascot costumes n fuck. crazy shit.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 18, 2012)

I had an ex that was a good imitation of a doll in bed.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 18, 2012)

Whoa, what's up with all the fuk dolls in here? The first one looks like she is a hoover. YYYYeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Sup guys n gals. Just stoppin in to say high.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 18, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> HC, i grew up on ren & stimpy my dad used to watch it all the time before he died. Conkey that second doll is fuckable, the first.. ehhhh. Lol have you seen the episode on nat geo about strange love. Men with dolls getting married, and people who like to dress up in mascot costumes n fuck. crazy shit.


Ah that's cool man I used to watch it with my kids lol too like late 90s or so I think! If ya can't beat em join em



Voidling said:


> I had an ex that was a good imitation of a doll in bed.


Whatcha been doing dating my chick behind my back lol. Man I went from one extreme to the other with my ex wife and my ex girlfriend



Bobotrank said:


> Whoa, what's up with all the fuk dolls in here? The first one looks like she is a hoover. YYYYeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> 
> Sup guys n gals. Just stoppin in to say high.


Bobro what going on man! Sounds like your getting your green thumb ready, let us know what on deck sometime. Just about to light up a bowl of C4 puff puf pass>>>>>>>

And well you know cONkey, she's just trying to help me through a dry spell. You see how her mind works 

Didn't make it to The hobbit this afternoon, bad planning on dad's part I thought both kids were on vaca but my sons not. Shooting for thurs.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 18, 2012)

Crazy, used sex to control guys, didn't enjoy it at all. Just lies still? So unsatisfying. I couldn't see using a doll. My imagination sucks too much for me to ever think I was doing a real person


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 18, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Crazy, used sex to control guys, didn't enjoy it at all. Just lies still? So unsatisfying. I couldn't see using a doll. My imagination sucks too much for me to ever think I was doing a real person


Kind of like that french chick on 2.5 Men lol?. "Well can you at least smile,,,,there is that better? Ah no worse" 


CONKEY !!! Look where my thread has gone you ; !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 18, 2012)

HaHA! Nice. ConKey sOOOOO niiIIIIIce  

On deck I have the following: Deadhead OG, Sub's Agent Orange, and I just decided to throw in a Lambsbread in there. Once I get everything together I'll post some pics. Just finished getting my materials to patch up a little gap in the wall of my laboratory, and then it's up pot time. I feel like a little kid right now.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 18, 2012)

Hey man! Hows things, its been a bit rocky in my cave of late, but glad to say im through the woods and still got all clones along with the DANK Lemon Candy, aswell as all pick from that previous crop.
Ill get all the snaps up for tomorrow bro 

hope your good mate!

cgg


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 18, 2012)

Haha single people are funny 

I saw the Hobbit on saturday it was good if you liked lord of the rings you'll like it. It's not as dark as LOTR, but it shouldn't be. It is exactly what you'd expect based on watching LOTR, which either means you'll hate it or love it based on that  Of course, we smoked out before and saw it in 3D -- I thought the 3D sucked but I can't see the 3d properly anyway


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 18, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> Haha single people are funny
> 
> I saw the Hobbit on saturday it was good if you liked lord of the rings you'll like it. It's not as dark as LOTR, but it shouldn't be. It is exactly what you'd expect based on watching LOTR, which either means you'll hate it or love it based on that  Of course, we smoked out before and saw it in 3D -- I thought the 3D sucked but I can't see the 3d properly anyway


My vision is TERRIBLE and 3D works a lil in theater, but on a tv no dice.

But I went to Imax High and watched underwater adventure or whatever, and it freaked me out, and I had to leave and almost threw up.


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 18, 2012)

I visited universal studios in florida many years back and they had a terminator 3d show that i think was not the same as in theaters... it was totally realistic and 3d guessing maybe real expensive it beats the shit out of the 'real 3d' shit in theaters. That basically looks no different to me than the old 70s 3d movies and to me it looks mostly like a flat 3d screen with distinct layers of depth behind it... doesn't come out of the screen or really look realistic. I have blue-green vision issues that could be part of it  But I've seen a lot better 3d on other movies this one the 3d was almost imperceptible to me very little difference from a normal movie I forgot I was even watching 3d other than the glasses after the first few minutes. I really wish they'd upgrade the movie theater 3d to be more like that terminator show.

Oh yeah remember that 80s fad with the double vision posters where you defocus and they form an image... NEVER could see those  I don't have any other vision issues though no glasses and I don't perceive the whole blue green thing i'm told I have blue and green look normal to me  I don't know if it helps me with growing though I usually feel like I can see stuff coming on in the leaves days before they're really visible just by the way the shade of green registers to my eyes. Doesn't mean I know what to do about it, but I see it


----------



## Voidling (Dec 18, 2012)

Yeah I won't go see 3d movies. Saw captain America on 3d on a tv and was poetry cool but I'll pass for the price


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 18, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> I visited universal studios in florida many years back and they had a terminator 3d show that i think was not the same as in theaters... it was totally realistic and 3d guessing maybe real expensive it beats the shit out of the 'real 3d' shit in theaters. That basically looks no different to me than the old 70s 3d movies and to me it looks mostly like a flat 3d screen with distinct layers of depth behind it... doesn't come out of the screen or really look realistic. I have blue-green vision issues that could be part of it  But I've seen a lot better 3d on other movies this one the 3d was almost imperceptible to me very little difference from a normal movie I forgot I was even watching 3d other than the glasses after the first few minutes. I really wish they'd upgrade the movie theater 3d to be more like that terminator show.
> 
> Oh yeah remember that 80s fad with the double vision posters where you defocus and they form an image... NEVER could see those  I don't have any other vision issues though no glasses and I don't perceive the whole blue green thing i'm told I have blue and green look normal to me  I don't know if it helps me with growing though I usually feel like I can see stuff coming on in the leaves days before they're really visible just by the way the shade of green registers to my eyes. Doesn't mean I know what to do about it, but I see it


I remember those movies...no plot ppl throwing frisbies into the crowd etc...
I agree with the exception of Imax no other 3d has gotten any more convincing.
Imax uses a dome as the screen and it is totally real, but on certain movies looks weird.

I told my friend that his tv was broken...42" Samsung 3d with some digital glasses.......I didnt see ANY 3D at all on that!
I have a PJ and 101" screen, but havent got any 3D titles to watch on it though.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 19, 2012)

Fuck my message disappeared.

Has anyone seen reviews for oasis grow tents? I could get a supposedly brand new never used one for half price today. Problem is can't find rev8ews


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2012)

reviews don't matter. Its a grow tent, if it opens n closes it works. i got the cheapest one i could, 5 years ago, its still good. so if it has a name like oasis. im sure its cool.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> HaHA! Nice. ConKey sOOOOO niiIIIIIce
> 
> On deck I have the following: Deadhead OG, Sub's Agent Orange, and I just decided to throw in a Lambsbread in there. Once I get everything together I'll post some pics. Just finished getting my materials to patch up a little gap in the wall of my laboratory, and then it's up pot time. I feel like a little kid right now.


I know isn't she a dear 

Sounds like a well rounded line-up bobro! You have your nightime meds, your daytime med and the Lambsbread must be some trippy sativa lol.

I'll bet you feel like a little kid man haha enjoy it!!



Cindyguygrower said:


> Hey man! Hows things, its been a bit rocky in my cave of late, but glad to say im through the woods and still got all clones along with the DANK Lemon Candy, aswell as all pick from that previous crop.
> Ill get all the snaps up for tomorrow bro
> 
> hope your good mate!
> ...


Hey cinders! Not too bad man thanks. A bit rocky you say hmmm,,,sounds like wifey problems but hope everything is cool beans for you now. Glad to hear that you like the Lemon Candy,,,,it's getting time for me to pop some more beans, haven't really thought of what. Maybe I'll throw out a few strains to chose from and see which one gets the vote lol.

That's great your up and running man you know you can always dump pics here. Talk to ya brudder  



Senseimilla said:


> Haha single people are funny
> 
> I saw the Hobbit on saturday it was good if you liked lord of the rings you'll like it. It's not as dark as LOTR, but it shouldn't be. It is exactly what you'd expect based on watching LOTR, which either means you'll hate it or love it based on that  Of course, we smoked out before and saw it in 3D -- I thought the 3D sucked but I can't see the 3d properly anyway


Oh yeah The Lord of the Rings was epic. We were totally blown away after seeing it was so cool. I've read Tolkiens trilogy but I haven't read The Hobbit, thanks for the heads up. 3D is a rip,,,,it was cool at first but it's just become a way to make more money. I won't see it in 3D.

And The Terminator at Universal ahaha,,,,,,,scared the shit out of my kids hehe


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 19, 2012)

You know it! Very excited. Today is a busy one, though.... not sure how much gardening I'll be able to get done. Have to go run the dog, finish a job for a client, clean house a little, and I'd really like to get my scrog built. I got my filter/light set back up last night, along with the sealing of some gaps in my drywall, as well as around the outtake for my fan. I think it'll make things a little quieter, too, which is nice. 

As soon as it's all ripping you'll know. My goal is to have them planted by sometime tomorrow. All I want to do is go down there and work on it right now, tho. Ohhhhh well! Priorities, right?

Hope you're having a good one, Caveman. These are the best days... super cold and stoney. Bobo likes. Be well, fella.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 19, 2012)

One Lemon Candy a.k.a Caseyband x Lemon Qleaner. Ive kept this in clone, looks like it could crop and the trich's stand out like golf balls!
Great taste, and got a nice bluey/purp in lower buds. finnished up easy in 8 weeks!
another gem Highlander, cant wait to pop another, if they keep coming this good and as all others crosses have done a male will be sought for hitting a clone only 

View attachment 2448733View attachment 2448734
The second is the C.B x C4 a.k.a Booooooooooom Mutha Fukkkkkka!!!! 
Again she was real nice man!
Props to the cave man

cgg


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2012)

NICE!!! Those look awesome thanks lots for posting them. Aev will be interested in what the BMF looks like. Man I don't know what strain to pop next now lol! 

The LC looks qleaner dom, very similiar to the mom and on the BMF the fans are a dead give away...can't miss those 5 leafer Caseyband (casey jones x headband) leaves! Sweeeet!! The buds are larger than the caseybands buds, that would be the C4 innfluence. I'm smoking some right now lol and the buds are pretty big and chunky just like those on the bmf

Lemon Candy qleaner x caseyband







Boom Mutha Fucka aka BMF! C4 x caseyband


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 19, 2012)

Both were done in coco in just 2 ltr. pots!!! Not alot of Veg. time so cant wait to do the Lem. Candy ive got in clone in a bigger set up, and pop another C4 and 1 or 2 of the others again. The C.B x B.S.B was a great one to try man!

Many thanks again!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2012)

Oh yeah absolutely cinders buddy. I'm making more beans right now too as a matter of fact wink wink. I like the fact the lemon candy is a quick finisher, T's was too. Another characteristic of the lemon qleaner which I recently lost my cut of.

Happy growing and a merry harvest


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 19, 2012)

Another C.B x C4 ( BMF )






3 C x B x B.S.B


All Good


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2012)

Cgg those look great!! And only a 2ltr pot REALLY means they potential!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2012)

Wow it doesn't take chicks long to move on to someone else. Been 3 weeks that we have been broken up from an almost 6 year relation. Think I'm a bit in shock,,,,well good hope she makes him miserable

Cinders you got me in the picture taking mood. Group shot of the new gang from l to r

Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight, 3 Super Bud x Blue Dream and 2 Blue Bubbamaster...


----------



## Theowl (Dec 19, 2012)

What's your average per plant harvest HC?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 19, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Wow it doesn't take chicks long to move on to someone else. Been 3 weeks that we have been broken up from an almost 6 year relation. Think I'm a bit in shock,,,,well good hope she makes him miserable
> 
> Cinders you got me in the picture taking mood. Group shot of the new gang from l to r
> 
> Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight, 3 Super Bud x Blue Dream and 2 Blue Bubbamaster...


Only thing i know woman have mastered, all have the built in POISON !!!!!!!

Hope your more cheery seeing your handy work in such beauty

And your right bassman, these babies will weigh up nice and the smoke is as good as it looks!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 19, 2012)

highlanders cave said:


> wow it doesn't take chicks long to move on to someone else. Been 3 weeks that we have been broken up from an almost 6 year relation. Think i'm a bit in shock,,,,well good hope she makes him miserable
> 
> cinders you got me in the picture taking mood. Group shot of the new gang from l to r
> 
> purple kush x sweet afghani delight, 3 super bud x blue dream and 2 blue bubbamaster...


beastly...!


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 19, 2012)

HAha that sounds like my ex wife who said she'd never love anyone again and was going to die old and alone almost constantly had a boyfriend after she left even before the divorce was final living with her and basically waited until the alimony ran out to get married otherwise she would've sooner. I'm glad she is though the only way i'd feel guilty at all is if she did really end up doing the old and alone thing.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2012)

Theowl said:


> What's your average per plant harvest HC?


Whats up owlman. Little under an oz,,,sometimes a little more



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> beastly...!


Thanks man. I have some individual shots of those new girls that I'll post up


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2012)

HC those are looking sweet!!

*purple kush x sweet afghani delight WOO HOO!!


*Is that a bag of bud by the SuperBud x Bluedream?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2012)

These new ones are at 3.5 wks

Blueberry x Bubbamaster













Bluberry pheno...


----------



## Voidling (Dec 19, 2012)

Sensei doesn't mean she loves them, could just be using them


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey bassman just for you! 

PK x SAD


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2012)

HC those Blue BM look super healthy, and nice bud development for only 3.5 wks

EDIT
Haha thanx, shes pretty


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 19, 2012)

Super Bud x Blue Dream


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 19, 2012)

look at those long fingerz!!
Beautiful!!







I had to look up Sperbud...
Big Bud x Skunk
That cross must be a yielder! I know BD yields and so do Skunk and BB.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks like you a had a right old time with the pic's after i hit the hay! Some trunks on these super healthy looking ladies. Tight bud's, long cola lookers, deff. impressive and loving the choices of strains!
Cant wait to catch up properly and see what else you been up to in that cave 

Nice work as allway's

Cinders


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 20, 2012)

bassman999 said:


> I had to look up Sperbud...
> Big Bud x Skunk
> That cross must be a yielder! I know BD yields and so do Skunk and BB.


What's going on bro! 

Went to the movies earlier this evening, home doing dog bong rips and lifting weights. Mostly light upper stuff....about 5 yrs ago I fell off a roof at work and tore my shoulder up pretty good. One of the rotator cuff muscles had to be reattached to the bone so I do a lot of shoulder stuff. Now I'm getting into doing more. Got to look good for the girls lol  Used to be a gym rat when I was married at least untill the kids got older lol

So I'm thinking the sb x bd is the plant on the right and the 2 on the left are similiar but not the same bd pheno i think. Hoping for something weighty.



bassman999 said:


> HC those Blue BM look super healthy, and nice bud development for only 3.5 wks
> 
> EDIT
> Haha thanx, shes pretty


Thanks bassman she's my baby. Been super healthy with strong growth from the start and her cuttings root faster than anything else. Got a couple of clones topped already. Beans should be done in about 6 wks and can't wait for her to finish up.



Cindyguygrower said:


> Looks like you a had a right old time with the pic's after i hit the hay! Some trunks on these super healthy looking ladies. Tight bud's, long cola lookers, deff. impressive and loving the choices of strains!
> Cant wait to catch up properly and see what else you been up to in that cave
> 
> Nice work as allway's
> ...



Well cinders my friend it's the 21st already for you, been cool knowing ya we'll be joining you there from across the pond in a few hours. Don't smoke all the weed up in heavon before we get there haha


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 20, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> These new ones are at 3.5 wks
> 
> Blueberry x Bubbamaster
> 
> ...


Plant on right looks to be somewhat of bubba pheno. Nugs are stacking very similar. Looking great


----------



## cONkey (Dec 21, 2012)

what a slut!!! i cant believe you were with that hoe so long. rebound sex prob to get you jealous. dont fall for it caveboy. she might come back with some sort of disease. 
welps its almost christmas shrure as fuck dont feel like it in the desert. i cant wait till the big day though, i will get to work on finishing my drawing!!
lookin exceptional as usually in your garden. may i please request more of your sexiest of sexy budporn please..lolthe caveboy of the month spreads with those color background and special lighting..fuck you got a juicy fun journal here. damn i missed a lot. have a super fun weekend!!


----------



## cONkey (Dec 21, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Only thing i know woman have mastered, all have the built in POISON !!!!!!!


fuck u.ungrateful bastard. go tell that to yo mama.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 21, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Plant on right looks to be somewhat of bubba pheno. Nugs are stacking very similar. Looking great


I don't know my kushes like some of you guys do but last night before lights out I gave her a rub and sniff,,,,very distinct moss or earthy smell. Wouldn't that be the master kush influence? I think the beans are going to be fun and we are going to find some gems!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey cONkey what happenin baby. I have a run of Grape Apollo coming down at the end of the week, I'll be sure to get some pics of them for ya before chop time.

Have a good one hon


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> I don't know my kushes like some of you guys do but last night before lights out I gave her a rub and sniff,,,,very distinct moss or earthy smell. Wouldn't that be the master kush influence? I think the beans are going to be fun and we are going to find some gems!!


Bubba Kush is extremely earthy /coffee mmm... i love the bubba smell. i think i had MK phenos on my bubbamasters. But my 60's Kush has the bubba thang down. so i'm assumind the sour kush x 60's should be delicious.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 21, 2012)

Oh sweet that's good to hear, I must have gotten it backwards lol. 

Just finished my xmas shopping back home and about to get stoned to the bone. 

You going to be,,,26 tomorrow?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 21, 2012)

Not sure how much smokable weed I'll be getting off the blue bubbamaster,,,looked at her this morning and she's fully pollinated. Early beans everywhere. Oh well


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 21, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Oh sweet that's good to hear, I must have gotten it backwards lol.
> 
> Just finished my xmas shopping back home and about to get stoned to the bone.
> 
> You going to be,,,26 tomorrow?


No you haven't gotten it backwards. a lot of "Kush" strains that don't come from the chem family have a earthy coffee sometimes almost like dirt smell. Bubbas is just so relaxing like sniffing a fresh pot of coffee after every jar. And yes 26 tomorrow. Starter went out on my car yesterday, gonna be smoking(with my mom in law) n wrapping gifts in a few as well having my car worked on.
And yes i will be 26 tomorrow. Not too excited though.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 21, 2012)

Happy early birfday T. Hope ya have a good one if I don't talk to yas before hand. 

26 is nuthin' btw! Wait until you hit 30. Then you're really over the hill


----------



## Theowl (Dec 21, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Happy early birfday T. Hope ya have a good one if I don't talk to yas before hand.
> 
> 26 is nuthin' btw! Wait until you hit 30. Then you're really over the hill


Took the words right out of my mouth! Lmao..

congrats on another successful rotation around the sun Trynagrowsumshyt!! 


Anyone else feel the immense grounded feeling today? Like no matter where you go, even if super crowded, there seems to be a lack of a background noise, a missing hum or vibration... May be just myself, but it's really weird... Almost like a stress relieved. I wasn't worried about the end of the world if that's the stress ya think I may be speaking(typing) of.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 21, 2012)

Very strong southeast winds today (never comes from that direction), branches breaking trees falling everywhere and torrential rain up here. I hear it's not going to stop for another 40 days ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 21, 2012)

Yeah I just saw on the news that at the top of the mountain (about 20 min from here and about 5 min from my cousins) wind gust hit 125 mph! Huh lol that's not normal


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 21, 2012)

Happy birthday T


----------



## Theowl (Dec 21, 2012)

Buh buh buh.....

maybe we didn't make it after all! Maybe it's just the start of thing to come!! Ahhhhhhh! Aaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya kinda got expect that 5,000 yr calender might be off by a day or two lol


----------



## Theowl (Dec 21, 2012)

Hahaha, yeah.. And remember, those dudes were chewing fresh salvia leaves for hours at a time and eating shrooms.. Amongst other fun items procured from nature.

oh, btw, I finally took cuts of the BubbaMaster that is the one I want to keep around. Lol, what? A week behind?!





there are 4 cuts in there


----------



## SupaM (Dec 21, 2012)

^^^^absolutely love the cloner brotha! Badass! ATB!


----------



## Theowl (Dec 21, 2012)

SupaM said:


> ^^^^absolutely love the cloner brotha! Badass! ATB!


Thanks! It's a combination of two other people on another site, one guy(Artoolious)had a great water bottle setup running, and the other guy(Swisher Sweet)showed me something I'd never seen before--multiple cuts in a foam disk.. Don't know why I'd never thought of it, I do tend to be resourceful.


----------



## SupaM (Dec 22, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Thanks! It's a combination of two other people on another site, one guy(Artoolious)had a great water bottle setup running, and the other guy(Swisher Sweet)showed me something I'd never seen before--multiple cuts in a foam disk.. Don't know why I'd never thought of it, I do tend to be resourceful.


Yessir! That's some nice diy work....simple and to the point. It really is amazing how many ideas and things we can come up with to make this thing of ours easier. #+Rep. ATB!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 22, 2012)

Well it was the end of the world for the person who got hit by the 18 wheeler that was blown off the road onto it's side by the wind while driving near here yesterday poor guy. Wind sheared off a bunch of telephone poles too. 

Everyones heard this right 

[video=youtube_share;cn52Px_h7_8]http://youtu.be/cn52Px_h7_8[/video]


----------



## Voidling (Dec 22, 2012)

Happy birthday T


----------



## cONkey (Dec 23, 2012)

haha, that was a great video! i hadnt see it before..lots of truth there, funny and pathetic at the same time. four realz things is fucked up.
check out greengurlz if you have time . There is an interesting movie there i sent. laterz caveboy, have a funtastic day.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 23, 2012)

thx Vman. got some stuff in a package to owl for ya. just gotta get to the post, when i was gonna go the starter on my car went out but its fixed now so prob 2morro.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 23, 2012)

Cool beans. Thanks man


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 24, 2012)

That video was funny... in colorado blowing smoke out a window because even tho it's legal, my family still doesn't know i smoke (after coming up on 20 years soon....) -- even though i've probably been high 90% of the time they've seen me during that time  Well they don't call me the artist for nothing.. or at least i don't since i'm the only one who calls me that.

Speaking of overabundance of food... I just used a dorito as an ashtray (because it was handy and anything else would've required actual effort -- also see vid)


----------



## Voidling (Dec 24, 2012)

Wish I has Christmas food. My family decided to do a Mexican food Christmas, and we are white. So disappointing no turkey ham and dressing.


----------



## BBYY (Dec 24, 2012)

Happy Holiday's Everyone.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 24, 2012)

Voidling said:


> Wish I has Christmas food. My family decided to do a Mexican food Christmas, and we are white. So disappointing no turkey ham and dressing.


Life's tough huh



BBYY said:


> Happy Holiday's Everyone.


Thanks buddy but it's a rough one this year hope yours is good though


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> What's going on bro!
> 
> Went to the movies earlier this evening, home doing dog bong rips and lifting weights. Mostly light upper stuff....about 5 yrs ago I fell off a roof at work and tore my shoulder up pretty good. One of the rotator cuff muscles had to be reattached to the bone so I do a lot of shoulder stuff. Now I'm getting into doing more. Got to look good for the girls lol  Used to be a gym rat when I was married at least untill the kids got older lol
> 
> ...


Same boat here.

I tore something in the shoulder.
I have pain now in the scapula, but it was all the way up and over to the collar bone and felt like a hot knife.
Now I just feel a prybar under the scapula.
I have torn both biceps several times.
I have ruined my knees elbows and wrists as well.
Also my back is messed up from several accidents.
I lost almost 2 inches in height
I am actually under 6' now 
I over do it and have small bones.
I used to spend 3-4 hrs a day in the gym, and not on the treadmill either. I do cardio like the bike and tennis at home.
I am outta shape and all now. I think I weigh 215 with a 35-36" waist.
3-4 yrs ago 33-34" waist over 19" arms and weighed 228 lbs. 
I think I am too old now to get big again (39 Ill be 40 in March), and too broken...The scapula is still messed up after 3 yrs of no lifting....

Anyway keep up the weight training and rehab and stay healthy bro, and I will do the same!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2012)

Theowl said:


> Hahaha, yeah.. And remember, those dudes were chewing fresh salvia leaves for hours at a time and eating shrooms.. Amongst other fun items procured from nature.
> 
> oh, btw, I finally took cuts of the BubbaMaster that is the one I want to keep around. Lol, what? A week behind?!
> 
> ...


That bubblecloner is sweet, I love it!!


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah my sis has a two story house... one of the first thoughts i had to myself was can't get a 2 story house ever... my motorcycle knee ain't gonna have it...


----------



## Voidling (Dec 24, 2012)

It sure is. I thought I had a free pass on today and tomorrow having no plans. So I pull out my flower tub to clean out, trash the bathroom doing so as well as my room. Then get a text from a girl saying she doesn't have any plans and wants to come over. . Of course I can't say no so I'm scrambling to clean up now.


View attachment 2454202


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 24, 2012)

Voidling said:


> It sure is. I thought I had a free pass on today and tomorrow having no plans. So I pull out my flower tub to clean out, trash the bathroom doing so as well as my room. Then get a text from a girl saying she doesn't have any plans and wants to come over. . Of course I can't say no so I'm scrambling to clean up now.


asshole


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 24, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> asshole


Christmas bang. Good times. A little extra christmas stuffing.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 24, 2012)

Then after dashing around like mad, she's not coming. So I'm leaving a mess and going to collect up firewood. Tomorrow night 27 degrees. Right now 64 and out in a T-shirt.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 24, 2012)

Yea tht 20 degree has got me a little worried,Hope i have enough heat for the Girls. 
Think the high gonna be low 30s.

Beech


----------



## Voidling (Dec 24, 2012)

I end up opening windows because my room is closed off. 240w led, 50 something watts of cfl and a pit bull keeps my room at 80 while rest of the house is at 70 with the windows open. 

I'm thinking of putting the mother out to flower when we warm back up. She's too big and bushy and think my clones are healthy enough to replace her.

What's the chances of this being our last freeze? Once outside covering it with a trash bag will be the best I can do as long as she doesn't stretch too much


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 24, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I end up opening windows because my room is closed off. 240w led, 50 something watts of cfl and a pit bull keeps my room at 80 while rest of the house is at 70 with the windows open.
> 
> I'm thinking of putting the mother out to flower when we warm back up. She's too big and bushy and think my clones are healthy enough to replace her.
> 
> What's the chances of this being our last freeze? Once outside covering it with a trash bag will be the best I can do as long as she doesn't stretch too much


Look at Farmers Almanac,for your area.Jan,and Feb,Are my coldest months.

Theres no way outside for me,But during the day i open up.

Keeping a close eye tho on my Res temps,I have 3plants in DWC in flower,Tht have a Long veg on em and dont wanna loose em.


Beech


----------



## Voidling (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah but the weather this year has been strange. Was over 80 just the other day. I drop ice into my rez just to bring in down.

Such strange weather


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 24, 2012)

*No chit,best November ever here.I use ice bottles for res temp control in the summer.
But,Im worried now there saying Teens.Res is great now 65-68f.


Gotta fix a another heater my boiler type went out probly burnt a wire again,Its done this before but im a little toasted to be messing with Electrical stuff ATM...


Beech *


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Dec 25, 2012)

Have a good one Caveman! 
Greetings to you and yours over the festive's n all that haha

cgg


----------



## Voidling (Dec 25, 2012)

Can going from low light in clone room to high intensity light cause wilt? The cuts wilted after lights on. I either got rez top cold or light is to bright. Only got one to recover


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 25, 2012)

When i got res too cold it recovered in a day,But some leaves dried out.

Beech


----------



## Voidling (Dec 25, 2012)

Cool. Thanks. The terminate still read 74 but felt colder. May need new thermometer.


Merry Christmas


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 25, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I end up opening windows because my room is closed off. 240w led, 50 something watts of cfl and a pit bull keeps my room at 80 while rest of the house is at 70 with the windows open.
> 
> I'm thinking of putting the mother out to flower when we warm back up. She's too big and bushy and think my clones are healthy enough to replace her.
> 
> What's the chances of this being our last freeze? Once outside covering it with a trash bag will be the best I can do as long as she doesn't stretch too much


Just about zero for last freeze  although it has been a warmer and less icey winter than usual so far


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 25, 2012)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Have a good one Caveman!
> Greetings to you and yours over the festive's n all that haha
> 
> cgg


Thanks cinders and back at ya. Kids just left and now I'm heading over to my folks to fill my face lol.

Later man I'll talk to ya


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 25, 2012)

Merry Christmas cave people


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 26, 2012)

Have fun and be safe to all


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 26, 2012)

Damn tht was just to cold for my likeing,Got down to 50f in my F Room.

Gotta fix tht damn heater NOW,Before my res temps flucuate and herm my Ladies.
Good to see you Sensei,hope you had a merry Xmas,Me i hate all the drama from family,Kinda like going 
to a yearly,Highschool reuinion.Went 1 time for the 25yr and will never go to another.



Beech


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey there ambz how's it going. Told ya that I would take pics for you of my next harvest! These are some of the tops that I took off today.

Grape Apollo resin dripper pheno...


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 26, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there ambz how's it going. Told ya that I would take pics for you of my next harvest! These are some of the tops that I took off today.
> 
> Grape Apollo resin dripper pheno...
> 
> ...


Wow im eyeballin that nug on the far left


----------



## cONkey (Dec 26, 2012)

wow that looks super tasty! thanks for posting some delicious harvest buds for me to drool over. It looks really potent. 
I admire how well you are able to keep organized while being so stoned out of your mind.lol
i found a really sweet hike this past weekend , ill show you a picture or 2 and im still trying to finish up my drawing. I will be done by the end of the year. my cottoncandy scrog is so fuckin big its just like something out of this world. but to make things even more dramatic IM terribly allergic to her!! its maddness i tell you. After trimming her undergrowth yesterday i broke out all over my arm. What appeared to be 3 bug bites with suttle attributes of poison ivy!! cleared up after about an hour. Have you ever expereienced anything like that? i have to suit up for her.mask and all. I hope you had a nice holiday with your family and best wishes for a wonderful new year!!!


----------



## cONkey (Dec 26, 2012)

this hike was cool cuz there was actually some fukin water here in the dry ass desert. nice waterfalls and pools always improve a photograph. i was able to get some nice reflections in that second picture. my favorite.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for the pic it's beautiful. You would love my mtns ambz 

note the 4 humps outcropped on the hill in the background. Wild glacier remnents I'll bet that was/is a special place for the native americans

and also looks like what could be a carving in the stone in the lower left


----------



## AllAboutIt (Dec 26, 2012)

cONkey said:


> View attachment 2456201View attachment 2456203
> 
> this hike was cool cuz there was actually some fukin water here in the dry ass desert. nice waterfalls and pools always improve a photograph. i was able to get some nice reflections in that second picture. my favorite.


Looks like a great place to put out a few with a solar pump


----------



## Voidling (Dec 26, 2012)

Can topping a plant cause it to wilt?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 27, 2012)

Never in my experience. But i guess it may be a possibility and a result of the stress from topping. but idk.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 27, 2012)

Just checking. I had moved the ones in coco into another room in sun light and all but one of them has wilted too. So in the cloner, coco and swc they wilted. Just trying to figure out the common factors. One is topping, the other is that the roots were rather long when put into mediums. This time I plan to transplant when roots are tiny.


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 27, 2012)

When you are putting them into medium, are you covering them with a bag as a humidity dome? if not I would guess that is part of your issue -- I've only had one cut ever wilt (not from topping) when transplanted - covered it in a dome (ziploc bag) and it came right back. I've never had a problem due to topping. I'm sticking with rooters. I only get 50+% success, but that's acceptable to me -- i just wait til a few roots are poking out of the rooters and they're ready to transplant, though after last round I think they resume normal growth quicker if you give'em about 24 hours after you see the roots coming out to let more development occur.

I'd try the dome thing though for sure if you are not already doing that I bet it will fix your problem. I put a dome on all my seedlings now as well until they spread first green leafsets. They love domes when they are in a delicate state.

Miss my plants...


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 27, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks for the pic it's beautiful. You would love my mtns ambz
> 
> note the 4 humps outcropped on the hill in the background. Wild glacier remnents I'll bet that was/is a special place for the native americans
> 
> and also looks like what could be a carving in the stone in the lower left


Very nice... I wanna own some land with hills... i'm hill people


----------



## Voidling (Dec 27, 2012)

I had a dome over it for couple days, then off for a few days and was all fine, then sudden wilt . Started with hydro then cloner then soil.

Took some more cuts last night to try again


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 28, 2012)

Void, my opinion is you cut out all the cloner stuff. buy a tray w/ a dome and some cloning plugs and do it the old' fashion way(well not really). It's really hard to mess up this way. There are many times when i just rip branches off when i'm cleaning girls up, and i just decide to clone em and they root. hell i've even re-rooted a seedling this way. that's just my suggestion. Also, are you using any hormones, are they poweder or gel? In my experience gel works way better. I'll probably try dry again as i have found it in bulk, if i buy bulk i may never have to buy again. lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 28, 2012)

I fully agree with T on this one. Humidity dome, tray, and even a seedling mat with some bottled water (crystal geyser). And RootTech cloning gel. Amazing results, I've had. Normally forget about them, come back and they've rooted. No shit. Stupid easy.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 28, 2012)

Voidling said:


> I had a dome over it for couple days, then off for a few days and was all fine, then sudden wilt . Started with hydro then cloner then soil.
> 
> Took some more cuts last night to try again


Removing the dome results in drastic humidity changes. I would suggest leaving the dome on till roots appear from media. If you feel they need some fresh air you can crack the vents on the dome or shift it from the lower tray to let a bit of extra air in. Be sure to spray clones once or twice a day with plain water.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 28, 2012)

When do you first top?


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree as well rooters are what i'm sticking to... just pretty easy  i'd say no on the seedling mat unless you're in a cold room. If temps are 75-80 in the room the dome is in, it's already perfect. In my experience the seedling warmer generally fucked clones up by making the rooters dry out too quickly. Do make sure temps are consistently above 70 getting them out of the cooler temps definitely increased my success rate. That and a humidity meter to make sure the humidity was in the right range (you'd be surprised if the dome isn't on juuuust right it won't be). Just make sure the humidity doesn't get up to 100% with a digital hygrometer inside like I did... quick was to lose a hygrometer


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 29, 2012)

Merry Xmas broholians 

Hope yall had a safe and stoney xmas

I see you are still cranking out the dank! 

fuck i get accused by BBYY for stealing my own genetics .... if i was gonan rip anyone's genetics over here it would HC's T's LMAO ... im still loven that BMF! hands down one of the most hard hitter i had 


Happy New Years Assholes and Cavedwellers


----------



## Dizzle Frost (Dec 29, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there ambz how's it going. Told ya that I would take pics for you of my next harvest! These are some of the tops that I took off today.
> 
> Grape Apollo resin dripper pheno...
> 
> ...


Fuck yeah! Caveman, you put a smile on my face every time i see these nuggz  Soem of my best work i think ..... the resin dripper is a freak of nature! lol


----------



## SupaM (Dec 29, 2012)

^^^^^my man, fitty grand....lol long time Dizzle....good to see you....ATB!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 29, 2012)

ayo Dizzle my Special edward is fem, found out yesterday.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 29, 2012)

Nom nom nom,Your killing it!! Brings back memorys of Sensis Grape ape i think it was....
Not a drinker and got chit faced last night.





Beech


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 29, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> I agree as well rooters are what i'm sticking to... just pretty easy  i'd say no on the seedling mat unless you're in a cold room. If temps are 75-80 in the room the dome is in, it's already perfect. In my experience the seedling warmer generally fucked clones up by making the rooters dry out too quickly. Do make sure temps are consistently above 70 getting them out of the cooler temps definitely increased my success rate. That and a humidity meter to make sure the humidity was in the right range (you'd be surprised if the dome isn't on juuuust right it won't be). Just make sure the humidity doesn't get up to 100% with a digital hygrometer inside like I did... quick was to lose a hygrometer


This is a good point. I forgot to mention I live in the arctic most of the year.


----------



## Theowl (Dec 29, 2012)

What'd I tell ya Highlander? Gotta run that BMF! On the real. 
It is winter, you said you were gonna play with Your stuff during winter..


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 29, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> This is a good point. I forgot to mention I live in the arctic most of the year.


That's crazy (arctic), but i'm guessing at least the DEA thugs won't trouble you there  oh and you get those long days right?


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 29, 2012)

Theowl said:


> What'd I tell ya Highlander? Gotta run that BMF! On the real.
> It is winter, you said you were gonna play with Your stuff during winter..


Waaah, I wanna play too ;( Awww shucks *shrug and kick some dirt* Luckily I believe I do have some BMF seeds hidden away at a discrete location for the future


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 29, 2012)

Senseimilla said:


> Waaah, I wanna play too ;( Awww shucks *shrug and kick some dirt* Luckily I believe I do have some BMF seeds hidden away at a discrete location for the future


Dont do as i have done and forget where I stashed em!

Beech


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 29, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Dont do as i have done and forget where I stashed em!
> 
> Beech


Not possible those seeds are ever present in my mind beckoning me "we want to liiiiiiveeee!!!!" What I have to hope is that their guardian does not steal them.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 29, 2012)

*Hmm,I have a spare bedroom with a King size Bed just for em!
They are welcome anytime! 
My concern is them sprouting legs and dissapearing in
A few months,UP in Smoke!

Beech*


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 29, 2012)

That's what I mean... wouldn't be surprised if he decided to sprout'em himself but doubt he will (lazy)  unfortunately at a certain age of life you only have certain friends who can keep that kind of thing for you 

Just wanted to post this if you don't watch Always Sunny you should


----------



## Voidling (Dec 29, 2012)

Yeah owl or I would probably end up sprouting them at some point. Though at the moment I got plenty to spirit. .

I'm thinking the Apollo is more of an antidepressant right? Need to pop something for pain or sleep then since I lost my roms. Could pop more roms but think I'm ready to try something different when the time comes.


----------



## Theowl (Dec 30, 2012)

Go with different..there is plenty to choose from!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 30, 2012)

Mary7Grace said:


> the forum is useful.


Hi Mary welcome to the cave. It would be even more helpful if I got of my ass and started posting 

Talk to ya!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 30, 2012)

Theowl said:


> What'd I tell ya Highlander? Gotta run that BMF! On the real.
> It is winter, you said you were gonna play with Your stuff during winter..


Hey there owlman what's up. I know I know lol. 

Well I am going to pop some beans here pretty quick and they are mine but it's not the BMF mang lol. It's the Lemon Candy (lemon qleaner x caseyband). I lost my LQ cut a while ago, she was pretty special. I'm still running the mom to the bmf, the C4 which is a really dank strain. I know the the bmf is too but then again all my strains are mang  I only keep the best of the best lol. 

Not in any hurry to make any more beans soon,,,lost a run that was scheduled to come out in a week, accidentally fully seeded from the recent breeding project guess I'll just pick at it maybe I can scrounge an oz out of it. 

Man am I coming out of a long ass funk lol feels good. Grape Apollo puff puff pass >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>[video=youtube_share;2ZD85-Z5haw]http://youtu.be/2ZD85-Z5haw[/video]


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 30, 2012)

Mary is some kind of bot or some shit HC, lol.

Gotta whole bunch of NHK beans now, F2's. I'm getting like 10-20 beans per bud. So i'm guessing the Sour OG is a seed only and also another NHK f1 is fully seeded. Sour OG x NHK sounds just as tasty as the Sour Kush x 60's Kush. Lol, i feel you on the lost runs as well. glad i'm over that no more male fore a while.


----------



## Senseimilla (Dec 30, 2012)

Damn tryna those do sound just as good


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 30, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hi Mary welcome to the cave. It would be even more helpful if I got of my ass and started posting
> 
> Talk to ya!


While your up thro a log on the fire getting cold in the Cave.

Beech


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah it's kind of cold. Lots of snow though lol. I have shoveled myself out 4 times now since wed

Wed..3"
Thurs..13"
Fri..4"
today..12"

My body feels it too haha. Just finished now I'm kicking back warming up with some coffee and getting shtoned


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Mary is some kind of bot or some shit HC, lol.
> 
> Gotta whole bunch of NHK beans now, F2's. I'm getting like 10-20 beans per bud. So i'm guessing the Sour OG is a seed only and also another NHK f1 is fully seeded. Sour OG x NHK sounds just as tasty as the Sour Kush x 60's Kush. Lol, i feel you on the lost runs as well. glad i'm over that no more male fore a while.


Haha figures!


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 30, 2012)

Whoa,i hate the cold guess thts why i hang my hat in Texas
shtoned -call tht chitfaced

Beech

QUOTE=Highlanders cave;8452744]Yeah it's kind of cold. Lots of snow though lol. I have shoveled myself out 4 times now since wed

Wed..3"
Thurs..13"
Fri..4"
today..12"

My body feels it too haha. Just finished now I'm kicking back warming up with some coffee and getting shtoned [/QUOTE]


----------



## cONkey (Dec 30, 2012)

hI caveman! Happy New year i hope your stayin warm with all that snow.
i got some nanners on one of my plants. I have never had this situation occur before. Im worried that she might pollinate the rest of my garden. right now i have her isolated in my closet in the phototron.I was going to flush her or drown her in the dark for a week. Should i even bother or just chop her and get her the fuck out of my grow room?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey there ambz happy new year to you too hon hope it's a really good one for you. Temps will be in the low single digits tonight but no big deal  Going to get a lot colder than that before it gets warmer.

I don't think that your flower room will have gotten pollinated. A lot of those nanner looking things are sterile but then again they can contain pollen I think. It's the male looking flowers with nut sacks that you have to watch out for. I'll have to stop by your place and check things out but I really think you'll be fine. I skimmed it the other day. Happening place ; !)

Chillen to some obscure Pink Floyd right now. It's pink floyd hour on the local radio staion they play tracs you don't normally hear, they been doing it for about 20 yrs now haha

Be doing some transplanting in a little while. You were asking about how I can do all this lol, it's how I pay my bills baby. Not too much choice if I want to survive  And just lost an easy grand with this run that was about to get harvested that got accidently spluffed. Next harvest not for 3 weeks that blows lol

Later baby!!

ps I would prolly get that plant away from the others and chop that bitch


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 30, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Mary is some kind of bot or some shit HC, lol.
> 
> Gotta whole bunch of NHK beans now, F2's. I'm getting like 10-20 beans per bud. So i'm guessing the Sour OG is a seed only and also another NHK f1 is fully seeded. Sour OG x NHK sounds just as tasty as the Sour Kush x 60's Kush. Lol, i feel you on the lost runs as well. glad i'm over that no more male fore a while.


You and me both man lol. The Sour OG sounds good, I try to keep all your kush crosses straightened out but they are starting to blurr a little lol. The sour og would be from chitown or Pops? And it's seeded with a male of the same? That would be sweet.

I'm really stoked about the purple kush x sweet afghani delight! I have 2 clones that I'm going to pot up but the mom is a real looker....lots of buds and tight together. Going to be big buds and hard as rocks and frosty, smells real dank. Nice weight too! She is at 5 weeks with the seeded blue bubbamaster and the seeded super bud x blue dream. Clones of them all getting potted up tonight too lol


----------



## Voidling (Dec 31, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Whoa,i hate the cold guess thts why i hang my hat in Texas
> shtoned -call tht chitfaced
> 
> Beech


I hate the cold too. In the next weeks it's supposed to drop to 32 several times, and that's in central Texas. It sucks having to work outside in it.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Dec 31, 2012)

Dallas area 29tue 27wens 25thur lows and 43f now.Damn dude tht would suck being outside,Then you want me to work Nope! 

I do HVAC work,For the last 25yrs.


Beech


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> You and me both man lol. The Sour OG sounds good, I try to keep all your kush crosses straightened out but they are starting to blurr a little lol. The sour og would be from chitown or Pops? And it's seeded with a male of the same? That would be sweet.
> 
> I'm really stoked about the purple kush x sweet afghani delight! I have 2 clones that I'm going to pot up but the mom is a real looker....lots of buds and tight together. Going to be big buds and hard as rocks and frosty, smells real dank. Nice weight too! She is at 5 weeks with the seeded blue bubbamaster and the seeded super bud x blue dream. Clones of them all getting potted up tonight too lol


Sour OG = Cali Connection. Sour Kush= Chi-town. And yea i worry my faves are too similar. Glad all is cool in the cave, went o see Django last night. Funny ass movie.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 31, 2012)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Sour OG = Cali Connection. Sour Kush= Chi-town. And yea i worry my faves are too similar. Glad all is cool in the cave, went o see Django last night. Funny ass movie.


Oh right duh what was I thinking lol must of been stoned. I knew the sour kush was chitowns see got them mixed up haha.

Haven't heard of Django I'll have to look it up. My son and I are always looking for new movies. And yeah thanks man, things are doing a lot better. It was like all of a sudden I didn't miss her anymore. Good hehehe!!!

Potted up six NHK 3s last night along with a couple of dogs. The #3's finish a little earlier than the other phenos, done in under 8 wks. Found 2 more PK x SAD clones so that makes 4. I think she's going to be my go to strain for a while everything just looks perfect on the mom, I'll take some pics of her today


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2012)

I'll be waitin'! or in my growroom.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 31, 2012)

Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight just before being flipped

....oh well looks like pics will have to wait a bit


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 31, 2012)

SOMEBEECH said:


> Dallas area 29tue 27wens 25thur lows and 43f now.Damn dude tht would suck being outside,Then you want me to work Nope!
> 
> I do HVAC work,For the last 25yrs.
> 
> ...


I'm an industrial sheetmetal worker. I have done HVAC here and there but mostly custom metal work. 


TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Sour OG = Cali Connection. Sour Kush= Chi-town. And yea i worry my faves are too similar. Glad all is cool in the cave, went o see Django last night. Funny ass movie.


Django is great wasnt it?


----------



## cONkey (Dec 31, 2012)

happy new year all cavedwellers and assholes.
im a bit confused about nanners and pollination in general, i still have a lot to learn about that. thank you for your advice and suggestions they mean alot to me coming from someone with your expertise. 
I hope your transplanting went well and that next year brings exellent luck in the garden. sorry to hear of that big spluffed incident. does spluffed mean when your girls are accidently pollinated?
a big storm rolled in here last night dropping snow on the mountians and looks so beautiful now . I attempted a bike ride today but there are sporatic patches of rain that looks so unwelcoming. I had a horrible experience this past summer during a monsoon. I was running through it and slipped and almost broke my arm. the weather here is violant and evil. so i must be on my guard at all times.lol. 
i did go for a short hike before the storm hit last night so heres pictures for you to warm you up a bit.Im about to attempt a concsious Relaxation video with Ronnie lee as i prepare for my chop and new years resolutions. 
May your new year bring happiness and prosperity, i wish the best for you always...your friend always. Ambz

View attachment 2461619View attachment 2461618View attachment 2461617

this is for the owl. i though this old cactus looked like and owl.
View attachment 2461620


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 31, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> I'm an industrial sheetmetal worker. I have done HVAC here and there but mostly custom metal work.
> 
> 
> Django is great wasnt it?


Yea it was way funnier than i thought.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy New Yrs for those of u that care about that!
I am not really into holidays except for the kids sake.

Just be safe and stay alive!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 1, 2013)

cONkey said:


> happy new year all cavedwellers and assholes.
> im a bit confused about nanners and pollination in general, i still have a lot to learn about that. thank you for your advice and suggestions they mean alot to me coming from someone with your expertise.
> I hope your transplanting went well and that next year brings exellent luck in the garden. sorry to hear of that big spluffed incident. does spluffed mean when your girls are accidently pollinated?
> a big storm rolled in here last night dropping snow on the mountians and looks so beautiful now . I attempted a bike ride today but there are sporatic patches of rain that looks so unwelcoming. I had a horrible experience this past summer during a monsoon. I was running through it and slipped and almost broke my arm. the weather here is violant and evil. so i must be on my guard at all times.lol.
> ...


Force pollination is when you collect pollen from a male and give it to a female. The hairs (pistils) on the female buds are what receives the pollen and a seed forms in the otherwise empty calyx. One speck of pollen to one hair = one seed. 
The term nanners is often used when a female has male parts. They are called hermaphrodites. The female grows male flowers which may or may not have viable pollen. The pollen from the female either pollinates herself or pollinates others around. This is one way feminized seeds are made. There is no male chromosome and no male offspring. The term nanners is used because they look like little bananas.. 

The male flower pollen sacks also look like a bunch of bananas hanging from a little white flower. Spluffed means you took pollen from a male and 'spluffed' the female. Its a pretty wide term and can used in place of pollinated.


----------



## Theowl (Jan 1, 2013)

Aww, I didn't see a cactus pic... 

happy new year all! It's gonna be a good one!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 5, 2013)

HC, are you gonna make a 2013 appearance??? where you at!?


----------



## Senseimilla (Jan 5, 2013)

Sounds like he hasn't recovered from his last harvest yet


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 5, 2013)

Or out chasing tail!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 5, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> HC, are you gonna make a 2013 appearance??? where you at!?


Right?? 

Got 9 sprouts of your gear.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2013)

I saw it aev, im subbed to you thread. You will be impressed  .a lot of earthy lemony stuff, and the odd funky fruity stuff in the nhk bx1. i probably wont run bx1's anymore as the only reason i made em is because i could get a male for f2's and i had lost and given all the beans away. after a long time of searching and having a keeper fem on hand my homie gave me his male from seed and his female becaue he had space issues. i had to drive an hour and 45 minutes to get em. i got my f2's as well as some other crosses i'm excited to grow soon.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 6, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I saw it aev, im subbed to you thread. You will be impressed  .a lot of earthy lemony stuff, and the odd funky fruity stuff in the nhk bx1. i probably wont run bx1's anymore as the only reason i made em is because i could get a male for f2's and i had lost and given all the beans away. after a long time of searching and having a keeper fem on hand my homie gave me his male from seed and his female becaue he had space issues. i had to drive an hour and 45 minutes to get em. i got my f2's as well as some other crosses i'm excited to grow soon.


yea i didnt start any of the nhk. just the ck x lush and lush. right on about the f2's what other crosses you working on?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2013)

None. I'm done and i ain't fuckin with no males for a while. Corleone Kush x Lush is 60's kush, NHK is Blue Cheese(big budda) x Lush(OG Kush x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D). 
I had two males the Lone NHK male which pollinated F2's and a fully pollinated sour og i got hundreds from those two girls. and i had a stellar 60's male pollinate a lot of stuff i had going. Sour Kush(Pre98 bubba(from bog, in 2001) x Rezs Sour D ibl and 60's x DOG Im super excited about all 4 of those and i got a buncha random crosses too.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 6, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> None. I'm done and i ain't fuckin with no males for a while. Corleone Kush x Lush is 60's kush, NHK is Blue Cheese(big budda) x Lush(OG Kush x Lemon Larry OG x Chem D).
> I had two males the Lone NHK male which pollinated F2's and a fully pollinated sour og i got hundreds from those two girls. and i had a stellar 60's male pollinate a lot of stuff i had going. Sour Kush(Pre98 bubba(from bog, in 2001) x Rezs Sour D ibl and 60's x DOG Im super excited about all 4 of those and i got a buncha random crosses too.


Man sounds delicious. I miss my pre 98 cut.  Been keepin my eyes peeled. Im hoping to back cross some of these bubbamasters. I got a new strain today E11 - [sage x ak47] x jedi kush


----------



## Voidling (Jan 7, 2013)

Does anyone else get worried when someone disappears for a bit?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 7, 2013)

I do, but he's done this a couple times before... Internet mighta shut off or something. . . I wouldn't worry. HC is out there. . .


----------



## Sofia Dali (Jan 7, 2013)

oh highlander highlander please come back baby! we miss you already.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm a paranoid chronic worrier


----------



## Sofia Dali (Jan 7, 2013)

i feed off guilt. chronicly guilty about things...is there any hope for us? we all have our own personal demons to deal with i think. .. do you see a shrink?im thinking about it... i think my father really fucked me up. but he was fucked up by his father. Thats one of the reasons i dont have kids.. why keep a vicious circle going on....


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 7, 2013)

Well, a little prayer wont hurt. I'm sure he's fine though, gotta get off here from time to time.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 7, 2013)

I've been to many. It's hard when you're anti social paranoid to open up to a therapist. I feel the same way about having kids.

Yeah I know one does. But being the nature of the beast we are dealing with one never knows.

Good to see you colo. I'm about to post a couple pics and got some questions, maybe you'll have some thoughts.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 7, 2013)

I'll try emailing him and make sure. . .

Colo! what up assholio! 

edit: Done and done. He normally checks that account like, every 4 days, lol.


----------



## Sofia Dali (Jan 7, 2013)

HI BOOBOO!
good idea colocowboy.., i will pray for highlander and do a special meditation ceremony for him tomoroow with my meditation guru Rodney Yee.
and i see your point well viodling..looking back to a couple sessions myself it didnt work out very well at all. i think i will just stick with my one hour relaxation and breathing for Meditation cd. since the tear down its really helped me relax and fight off my major depression.have a wonderful evening and swet dreams to you all.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Or out chasing tail!


Haha you know me alright. Ran into my old girlfriend around new years and we hung out for a day or two. Turned out I was just chasing an old dream.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 8, 2013)

Nothing wrong with New Year nookie....lol Happy New Year broseph! ATB!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Nothing wrong with New Year nookie....lol Happy New Year broseph! ATB!


No there was a lot wrong with that new year nookie lol. Put me over the edge for a while 

Back in the saddle though brudder!


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2013)

treat women like toilets hc, i know i do and it works for me.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 8, 2013)

Glad everything is alright. I know what its like to chase an old dream. Whenever I start to miss an ex I think about this song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_9nIljBYTc[video=youtube;K_9nIljBYTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_9nIljBYTc[/video]

And reading your post made running down a dream by tom petty pop into my head


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2013)

ghb said:


> treat women like toilets hc, i know i do and it works for me.


Haha funny ghb. Gots to bump anything that makes me laugh out loud. You know I wouldn't do that ambzybamzy 


Voidling said:


> Glad everything is alright. I know what its like to chase an old dream. Whenever I start to miss an ex I think about this song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_9nIljBYTc[video=youtube;K_9nIljBYTc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_9nIljBYTc[/video]
> 
> And reading your post made running down a dream by tom petty pop into my head


Kool beans voidman! 

I do shit like listen to the 2 guitars talking to each other in pink floyds Animals album. Ya'll know The Wall album? Funny as all hell,,,just found out recently that at the Animals concert we were at at the big O, we were the precipitation for their The Wall album. Apparently Waters didn't like us rowdy fucks in front of the stage lmfao. What did they expect lol? General admission for 80,000. Security in 1977 was a joke. While waiting in line the crowd got so crushing (I remember I lost the mescaline I had in my pocket while getting crushed lol) that the entrance gate and fence came down which actually allowed us to get pretty good place in front of the stage. We were not the rowdy ones though,,,I was there with my girl and a good buddy and his girl and our spot was where the pitchers mound would have been and the stage Pink Floyd played on was where home plate would have been. The rowdy fuks were the shirtless rednecks that were right in front of the stage.

Just some NHK ramblings. Been laying off the kush for a while, able to enjoy it better now


----------



## ghb (Jan 8, 2013)

i never listened to a pink floyd album until a week ago, i must say it was an experience just listening on youtube. i can only imagine what that must have been like, shame about the mescaline though.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2013)

ghb said:


> i never listened to a pink floyd album until a week ago, i must say it was an experience just listening on youtube. i can only imagine what that must have been like, shame about the mescaline though.


Oh man you are kidding?? Hey I was just about to post a vid or something of their animals album. Put on your headphones lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;nlJWis5wH54]http://youtu.be/nlJWis5wH54[/video]







Middle left, highlander's in there somewhere! Anyone see a hippie with green elephant pants and a blonde at his side about 20 yds in front of the stage ; ?) This is like memory fucking lane lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2013)

Just killing time before I get some chinese take out and settle down and get lost in the show Lost lol. My daughter got me the first 2 seasons on dvd for christmas (my son got me the Animals cd that's why all the pink floyd talk lately lol) and it's awesome!! Had never watched an episode before or known much anything about it so enjoying it quite a bit. DON'T ANYONE TELL ME ANYTHING ABOUT IT LOL.

Starting season 2 tonight


----------



## Voidling (Jan 8, 2013)

They all get loaded up on a top secret government space rocket and shot into the sun for learning too much about the secret government base on the secret island. 

I watched the first and last episode only. Saved me a lot of time. Actually I watched one in between somewhere bc a friend put it on when we were hanging out.

I didn't realize how bad of shape I'm in until I started this body weight workout program. Holy shit. First week they want pull ups, chin ups, and handstand pushups. 8 sets of 8-12 reps of each. You are supposed to fatigue your muscles each set in the 8-12 reps. I can't do one of any of them


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey man I just read part of you first sentence. ???


----------



## Voidling (Jan 8, 2013)

Just screwing with you man. Read the second paragraph where I said I didn't watch it. I only know what happened at the very end and it wasn't what I said.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 8, 2013)

I need my asshole avatar back bc I think you forgot. Ha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2013)

Ha ha you got me good bro! I was even going to forgive you lol trying to work on my karma or something lol.

Ok cool so they dont get blasted off into space tonight then lol. My belly is starting to tell me it's time to go eat,,,just trying to finish this second bong of NHK first and listening to some of my son's music. Later man have a good one!


----------



## Voidling (Jan 8, 2013)

Later. Got mash on and about to fix my own dinner


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2013)

Just finished reading the rest of that post haha. And as far them telling you 8 sets to start,,,shit boot camp maybe. You need a different program man that's a good way to burn yourself out. You want your workouts to be something you look forward to, not dread. And you will look forward to it after a short while. Let me rephrase that...your body is going to love the endorphins it will get. 
Shoot man I can make you a program.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 8, 2013)

I just do as many as I can rep wise and as many sets as I can. It's all one can do right? I'm looking forward to working out bc I'm looking forward to being in shape


----------



## Senseimilla (Jan 8, 2013)

Voidling said:


> I've been to many. It's hard when you're anti social paranoid to open up to a therapist. I feel the same way about having kids.
> 
> Yeah I know one does. But being the nature of the beast we are dealing with one never knows.
> 
> Good to see you colo. I'm about to post a couple pics and got some questions, maybe you'll have some thoughts.


If there were an easy way to get quality fake ids, this whole security thing would not be as much of a problem 



Voidling said:


> I just do as many as I can rep wise and as many sets as I can. It's all one can do right? I'm looking forward to working out bc I'm looking forward to being in shape


I gotta get off my fatass and get something done too.... I had a new years resolution to get to doing that but i've been sick more days than i haven't been this new year so far. Gotta get going as soon as i'm all the way recovered tho i need to schedule an annual physical and i don't want to until i get started on that so i don't get the lecture from the doc  take it easy void from what i remember about your medical issues it would seem like you could probably aggravate them pretty easily if you went too hard too fast. or maybe i'm confusing you with someone else too as i tend to be high a lot which makes that pretty easy  

was watching a pbs show about venture capital funding last night (can you tell i get into the thrill a minute topics?) -- they were talking about how when they went to visit atari for the first time the FACTORY FLOOR wreaked of weed... can you imagine working at a place like that where it's not an issue? illtoxic was talking about how he smoked out with the crew at a local pizza place in austin that has a designated company bong/pipe to hit on (can't remember which)... i never get the cool jobs. they love me where i'm at, but they'd want to fire me or send me to rehab if they knew i smoked... so crazy this world.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 9, 2013)

Mornin' HC buddy. Just swinging in to say hey. About to go and try to transcribe some tea recipe stuff for another thread, and finish up this coffee. 

Funny you were talking about starting some beans of the Lemon Qleaner x CB-- I almost did some this run. They are definitely in my next run of seeds.... there's another one labeled p10xcb that looks like some fire, too  uhhh ohhh. . .  I forgot what I had until I went in to check lol. Hope you're having a good one brother.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 9, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Mornin' HC buddy. Just swinging in to say hey. About to go and try to transcribe some tea recipe stuff for another thread, and finish up this coffee.
> 
> Funny you were talking about starting some beans of the Lemon Qleaner x CB-- I almost did some this run. They are definitely in my next run of seeds.... there's another one labeled p10xcb that looks like some fire, too  uhhh ohhh. . .  I forgot what I had until I went in to check lol. Hope you're having a good one brother.


I had a very sexy fem of both. Lemon Candy tasted like hash n purped up on me. P10x was super solid foxtailing buds with trics for days as well. bot Looked sexy but i only remember smoking LQX .


----------



## Voidling (Jan 9, 2013)

Whatever blew in 4 days ago or so kicked my ass with allergies. Hard to exercise when you can't breath. Sounds like excuses sensei  better get on it.

I'm hoping that strengthening the muscles will help relieve some pain


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 9, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Mornin' HC buddy. Just swinging in to say hey. About to go and try to transcribe some tea recipe stuff for another thread, and finish up this coffee.
> 
> Funny you were talking about starting some beans of the Lemon Qleaner x CB-- I almost did some this run. They are definitely in my next run of seeds.... there's another one labeled p10xcb that looks like some fire, too  uhhh ohhh. . .  I forgot what I had until I went in to check lol. Hope you're having a good one brother.


Sounds like your doing your homework bobro. I'll bet your plants are going to love the tea. Cant wait to see them when they're getting close to finish, you will be glad you kept them. I know one thing that I need to do more of and that's foliar feeding especially in veg. Just lazyn about it no excuses lol.

Tell you what...I'm dropping some IBL Skunk beans from Peak right now that I got from dizzle, got something in mind that I'm going to work on, but when you drop the lemon qleaner x caseyband let me know and I'll grow mine along side with ya. Same with the P10 x caseyband. It will be be cool to grow them with someone else.

Just had lunch with my daughter a little while ago,,,made her some country style ribs, homemade fries and asparagus. She's been doing a ton of riding on the mtns during christmas break. She thought she tore her miniscus one of the first times out but fortunately for her she didn't lol. She works real hard with school, snowboarding is a huge outlet for her.

What to do first? hmm finish this grape apollo?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 9, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I had a very sexy fem of both. Lemon Candy tasted like hash n purped up on me. P10x was super solid foxtailing buds with trics for days as well. bot Looked sexy but i only remember smoking LQX .


I remember the pics that you took of them T, they were both pretty spectacular. One of the reasons I want to grow them out  The P10x was pretty weighty if I remember correctly too.



Voidling said:


> Whatever blew in 4 days ago or so kicked my ass with allergies. Hard to exercise when you can't breath. Sounds like excuses sensei  better get on it.
> 
> I'm hoping that strengthening the muscles will help relieve some pain


Depends on what is causing the pain I would think man. And as a general rule for lifting...like 3 sets of 12 - 15 reps. Gauge how much weight to work with this way....you want to start feeling a burn in the muscle your working in the last 3-5 reps of each set. Start low, increase your weight every week or two. And don't forget to work the opposite muscle group of each muscle your working ie,,,biceps/triceps, quads/hams


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 9, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Sounds like your doing your homework bobro. I'll bet your plants are going to love the tea. Cant wait to see them when they're getting close to finish, you will be glad you kept them. I know one thing that I need to do more of and that's foliar feeding especially in veg. Just lazyn about it no excuses lol.
> 
> Tell you what...I'm dropping some IBL Skunk beans from Peak right now that I got from dizzle, got something in mind that I'm going to work on, but when you drop the lemon qleaner x caseyband let me know and I'll grow mine along side with ya. Same with the P10 x caseyband. It will be be cool to grow them with someone else.
> 
> ...


I'm glad I kept them too. Good thing I have people like Aev who tell me to mellow out seconds before I'm about to go tear them up, lol. Will get some pictures posted here one of these days. Scrog is looking a lot better.. really greening up nicely and filling in. This is the 3 day of flower and I can already see the stretch starting... this thing very well could be a monster! Clones are slowly getting established, and the seeds are cruising... went 7 for 10 out of this run... maybe 8. One is wearing a helmet-- we'll see if she can shake it.

When I'm ready to drop some more beans I'll give you a holler. I'm still trying to figure out when I can grow until... I'm probably going to have to shut down for the summer, and then maybe fire back up fall time. So if you can't wait for me, don't. But if you can... it would be a fucking honor to go side by side with the legend himself  Those IBL seeds sound like fiiiiiire!

Glad your daughter is all good. That would have been a bummer. 

puff puff pass xj <<<<<


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 10, 2013)

Good morning vegging girls!

Inside the nursery box are a bunch of the new crops, mostly super bud x blue dream and blue bubbamaster and a couple of purple kush x sweet afghani delight. Under the lights are a run of dbl ga #3, a run of nhk #3 and two blue bubba masters and two pk x sad. Clones behind the radio got potted up last night...couple C4s, a dog and a cinderella 99


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 10, 2013)

Photo dump...









View attachment 2474268View attachment 2474270


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 10, 2013)

Who's that purple bitch that keeps standing out in those photos? I like her.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 10, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Who's that purple bitch that keeps standing out in those photos? I like her.


Haha oh right! She's the reason I took the pics lol. That's the Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight and man am I eyeballin those nugs! They originally came from poplar, I posted pics of her over at T's kush thread this morning 

Heading out to the grow store in a few, forgot rapid rooters when I was there the other day


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 10, 2013)

Fuck yeah you're eyeballin' those nugs. That plant was singing "LOOK AT ME" when you took those shots... gotta go smoke one just to feel better, lmao. Nice work man!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

Looking damn good HC.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 10, 2013)

Lookin real good! How you been?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 10, 2013)

I just checked the trics a few minutes ago and they are clear just starting to turn cloudy. She's done putting on weight, now I have to wait.

I don't know if you caught my story about how Pink Floyds album The Wall came about but today I was talking to Rick the owner of the grow store that I go to and there was some Floyd playing and somehow we ended talking about the Animals concert in Montreal in 1977 and too funny man lol, Rick was there too and saw the what was happening with the rednecks in the front and Waters,,,,he's my age and was at the show with a photographers pass and was on the side of the stage! He said at times during the show he could have reached out and touched Roger Waters.

Think you have to be in my generation to really appreciate pink floyd. They were god back in the day, only band that even came close was Led Zeppelin lol. The good old days haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Looking damn good HC.


Thanks man! Things are running along pretty smoothly right now. Well oiled machine lol. 



aeviaanah said:


> Lookin real good! How you been?


Yo aev thanks bro! Things have been shitty but starting to look a lot better lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 10, 2013)

http://www.youares.com/music/886aAD6SbZc/pink-floyd-live-in-montreal-1977-roger-waters-angry-speech

This is Waters getting his panties into a bunch lol.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

Had one friend ever in my life that listened to pink floyd. He got shot in the face a few years ago and everytime you guys mention it i think about him. Personally u think you guys know i have not listened to much Rock in my lifetime. though i had a room-mate that used to listen to punk in boot camp he was from vegas and all i remember is no efx or something.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm the same with rap lol.

Pure Skunk f1s from Peak Seads


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

Need to go check on my beans lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 11, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Glad all is cool in the cave, went o see Django last night. Funny ass movie.


Going to see Django tonight with my son. Told him I heard it was good . He said he's been wanting to see it since first came out lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

How'd you like it?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 11, 2013)

Going to see it tonight lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 11, 2013)

oh lol, i thought that was from lastnight.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 11, 2013)

Shoreline 10 pack on the way,Hope to find tht roadkill pheno.I wanna have to double filter a Stinky Bitch.


Beech


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 11, 2013)

Good luck with it Beech I bet you get that pheno



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> oh lol, i thought that was from lastnight.


Yeah I thought afterwards that's what you must of thought. Heading out in a few for a night out. We are going to hit up pizza joint before the movie. Everything I've heard about Django has been good!

Slowing things down a little with some NHK right now,,,the grape apollo that I been smoking gets a little intense and racey sometimes lol. Gotta be chill right haha?. Later man I'll let you know how I like the movie


----------



## Sofia Dali (Jan 11, 2013)

have a nice time at dinner and at the movie Highlander. I hope you have a swell weekend too.
i was wondering if you might have some sweet close up mouthwatering budporn of some of the tops or your buds looking directly down at them. im making some flower bubbles in my drawing and could use some inspiration.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 12, 2013)

I took some straight down shots earlier today but haven't looked at them yet, will do it now  I don't know how much inspiration my crappy shots will give though lol

Hope your having a good day my ambzy honz!



Sofia Dali said:


> have a nice time at dinner and at the movie Highlander. I hope you have a swell weekend too.
> i was wondering if you might have some sweet close up mouthwatering budporn of some of the tops or your buds looking directly down at them. im making some flower bubbles in my drawing and could use some inspiration.
> View attachment 2476408


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 12, 2013)




----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 12, 2013)

Resin Dripper at 6 wks today


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 12, 2013)

Just made this Grape Apollo kief whoa just took a couple of rips, not for the faint of heart


----------



## SupaM (Jan 12, 2013)

Smokin a lil 3D kief myself...lol ATB!


----------



## Sofia Dali (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the inspiration Highlander. those pictures are great and gave me some new ideas. im just chillin out recovering from the sold out kick ass Slightly Stoopid concert with the Ganja Farmer last night.. how was the movie?. Here is a youtube interview with QT.I thought it was interesting.QT is a very interesting man. I want to go see his new movie but will most likey got to the Texas Chainsaw Massacre in 3D first. we are going through a cold snpell here...plants are dying and pipes are bursting. Your garden looks totally rockin out dude!!! have an awesome weekend~
[video=youtube_share;GrsJDy8VjZk]http://youtu.be/GrsJDy8VjZk[/video]


----------



## Senseimilla (Jan 12, 2013)

Sofia Dali said:


> I want to go see his new movie but will most likey got to the Texas Chainsaw Massacre in 3D first.


You'll be sorry


----------



## Voidling (Jan 12, 2013)

Or just come down. I need to massacre some trees for this cold front


----------



## Senseimilla (Jan 12, 2013)

be sure you say it right... mass-a-kree

Speaking of mass-a-kree, go do yourselves a favor and watch Ready to Rumble 

"Why does it look like you have your finger in your butt?" "Because I do."


----------



## ghb (Jan 13, 2013)

what did you think of the movie hc? 

i thought it was one of the funniest things i have ever seen and i think it was intended to be so. i think some people might be offended by it but there will always be people who don't understand the difference between making a joke and being disrespectful.

plants look awesome


----------



## Senseimilla (Jan 13, 2013)

i thought the django criticism was wayyyy overblown


----------



## ghb (Jan 13, 2013)

edit :we got spammed on but its all good now, it never happened, hmmmm


----------



## Voidling (Jan 13, 2013)

I haven't even seen a preview or trailer for this movie you speak of


----------



## ghb (Jan 13, 2013)

it's a pretty big deal but come to mention it i haven't seen it advertised much myself, maybe qt thinks he is that big now he doesn't need to buy ad time.

either that or the film doesn't have a 30 second clip fit for tv advertising ( a lot of use of the N word).


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 13, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Just made this Grape Apollo kief whoa just took a couple of rips, not for the faint of heart
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lets see the sifter!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey Aev. This is how I made that stuff....Got quite a bit of trim right now seperated into trash bags, kush and grape apollo resin dripper. When it was real cold last week, like -15 below, I put the bags out in the barn and after they froze real good I gave them a good shake. There is still quite a bit more kief in the bags still I haven't touched them in about a week but I'm getting low on weed so last night I just put what was in the bottom of the trash bag thru a colinder and then through my grinder.

Movie was pretty good ghb, Terantino gets caught up in the diolog sometimes with flicks but that's what a lot of people like. I laughed quite a bit though. Of course QT picks himself to get blowd up by the dynomite lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 13, 2013)

Yea, lol the only thing that got me was how funny it was i wasn't expecting it. And i wasn't expecting them to say "nigga" and "nigger" so much. but that made it funnier and it wa funny in the theatre because i take my lady to the nice side of town to see flix so we were one of the few black couples and i noticed a lot of ppl not sure whether to laugh or not.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2013)

Sofia Dali said:


> Thanks for the inspiration Highlander. those pictures are great and gave me some new ideas. im just chillin out recovering from the sold out kick ass Slightly Stoopid concert with the Ganja Farmer last night.. how was the movie?. Here is a youtube interview with QT.I thought it was interesting.QT is a very interesting man. I want to go see his new movie but will most likey got to the Texas Chainsaw Massacre in 3D first. we are going through a cold snpell here...plants are dying and pipes are bursting. Your garden looks totally rockin out dude!!! have an awesome weekend~


Hey ambz how's it going. Concert sounds rocking good times for all for sure!! Oh man texas chainsaw massacre in 3D haha do it. I saw the previews for it while we were at the movies. Not really my type of movie anymore lmao but I'm easy ; !) Come on over and we'll go see it 

We need to touch base bout what's happenin over in your world right now but no hurry, whenever. See ya!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh that's funny man,,,lot of people not knowing whether to laugh or not lmao. That movie reminded me of Blazing Saddles just a tiny tiny bit lol 


...I want rustlers, cut throats, murderers, bounty hunters, desperados, mugs, pugs, thugs, nitwits, halfwits, dimwits, vipers, snipers, con men, Indian agents, Mexican bandits, muggers, buggerers, bushwhackers, hornswogglers, horse thieves, bull dykes, train robbers, bank robbers, ass-kickers, shit-kickers and Methodists!Hedley Lamarr

All right, we'll give some land to the niggers and the chinks, but we don't want the IRISH.Olson Johnson



Bart: Are we awake?
Jim the Waco Kid: We're not sure. Are we black?
Bart: Yes, we are.
Jim the Waco Kid: Then we're awake. But we're very puzzled.



Bart: Hey, where the white women at?
&#8211; Submitted



Bart: Excuse me while I whip this out.

*Bart*: I hate to disappoint you, ma'am, but you're suckin' on my arm!

*Taggart*: Well, holy mother of pearl! It's that nigger that went and hit me over the head with a shovel! Now, just what do you think you're doin' with that tin star, boy?!*Bart*: Watch that boy shit, redneck! You're talkin' to the sheriff of Rock Ridge


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 13, 2013)

Ahaha ahhh got a little carried away lol. That movie was a classic though, saw it with my highschool sweetie a long long time ago. 

It's kinda late for me but I'm not tired, getting shitfaced on some grape apollo kief and think I'm going to go get lost in Lost. Into the second season now it's a cool ass show!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 14, 2013)

Been away for a while but these girls where calling my name!!

They look as good as I imagined they would!!!
Looking swell HC.

I have used so many exclamatory terms, that its time to revamp the classics now


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 14, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Been away for a whil;e but these girls where calling my name!!
> 
> They look as good as I imagined they would!!!
> Looking swell HC.
> ...


Yes indeed Bassman, she looks spendid.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm checking the trics daily now bassnman. I don't want to cut it down too early but she's almost there,,,,in the past 5 days she's gone from mostly clear to mostly cloudy. Hoping to see some ambers when I check it tonight.

Bluebubbamaster and the super bud dom Super Bud x Blue Dream are out of the flower room and can be chopped anytime. Not expecting anything to smoke from them though as seeded as they are


----------



## Voidling (Jan 14, 2013)

Quick question:
Recently rooted and moved into nutes two nights ago. Nutes are MaxiGro 10-5-14, 3 teaspoons for 7 gallons, reading 650ppm last night.
View attachment 2480455

Should I leave the nute level alone for a few days or increase it? Or do you think it needs magnesium? More pics on my thread.
Thanks


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 14, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Aev. This is how I made that stuff....Got quite a bit of trim right now seperated into trash bags, kush and grape apollo resin dripper. When it was real cold last week, like -15 below, I put the bags out in the barn and after they froze real good I gave them a good shake. There is still quite a bit more kief in the bags still I haven't touched them in about a week but I'm getting low on weed so last night I just put what was in the bottom of the trash bag thru a colinder and then through my grinder.
> 
> Movie was pretty good ghb, Terantino gets caught up in the diolog sometimes with flicks but that's what a lot of people like. I laughed quite a bit though. Of course QT picks himself to get blowd up by the dynomite lol


You....low on weed? How is that possible. I just dont get it! I got a 5-set 5 gal hash bags. Im really digging the butane hash. Anyone know how i can take hash bags and make consistency of butane hash? would I have to melt down and whip?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 14, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Quick question:
> Recently rooted and moved into nutes two nights ago. Nutes are MaxiGro 10-5-14, 3 teaspoons for 7 gallons, reading 650ppm last night.
> View attachment 2480455
> 
> ...


Doesnt need anything. Needs less. Run about 300 ppm till you see new growth.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 14, 2013)

The ones in cloner without notes have same tip and curl issue. I'll siphon out some water from rez and replace it with water. Thanks aev


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 14, 2013)

aeviaanah said:


> Doesnt need anything. Needs less. Run about 300 ppm till you see new growth.


Agree,Ive gone almost a month before on 100ppm,and still no signs of deff.
Have to say it was some good ole rain water..

Beech


----------



## Sofia Dali (Jan 14, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey ambz how's it going. Concert sounds rocking good times for all for sure!! Oh man texas chainsaw massacre in 3D haha do it. I saw the previews for it while we were at the movies. Not really my type of movie anymore lmao but I'm easy ; !) Come on over and we'll go see it
> 
> We need to touch base bout what's happenin over in your world right now but no hurry, whenever. See ya!


Hi Caveman, Hope your well! 
Texas Chainsaw Massacre in 3D was good. It was what i expected, nothing real deep just an easy fun movie with some cool visual effects. They did a good job following the origial movie. I love horror movies.. yeah so back to the busy work week and Im just taking things day by day right now. Not sure where my life is headed. Im still going through some serious withdraws from not having a garden anymore. Im trying to project my energy into my new drawing and make it really mean something important to me about my loss... I was pretty depressed this past weekend NO motivation, i slept a lot. My friend who is finishing my girls gave me a good update yesterday. 
My cottoncandy beast started to reveg! total bummer.prob just be used for medibles and hash... that girl was massive. Not shure how that happened.I wont grow Delicious seed strain again.
the pineapple express is doing really awesome. I think it should prob be a one pound plant...That g-13 PE strain is always a winner..very hardy and robust. The strawberry cheesecake (TipTop toker crossed it...Black Rose x Exodus cheese )really did well , amazing amazing smell and will be reveged for clones!! awesome news there as well.
But some naughty plant pollenated the autoblues and one of the cheese surprises... and got them all seedy...im thinkin it might have been the cottoncandy or that one Purple lew Pew that got nanners? i dont know.. still the sour cherry, other exodus cheese, deep blue, other purple le pew all are pulling through quite well..
i miss them. 
I made a pretty bubble flower for you yesterday inpired from your beautiful buds and photos... Ill post it in my journal soon. 
time to pack the bong and sharpen the pencils..take it easy and shine on you crazy diamond.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 14, 2013)

What happened to your garden?

Thanks somebeech, I'm on hard water, forget the ppm of just water


----------



## Senseimilla (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah blazing saddles was a great one. I'm not quite old enough to remember I know the world wasn't really PC back then but was there near the controversy over the N word useage in that movie?? Because there was quite a bit


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 15, 2013)

Senseimilla said:


> Yeah blazing saddles was a great one. I'm not quite old enough to remember I know the world wasn't really PC back then but was there near the controversy over the N word useage in that movie?? Because there was quite a bit


Back in 75' the phrase political correctness was not around lol. Actually that film man was a not so subtle reference to ignorance equals bigotry.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 15, 2013)

Sofia Dali said:


> Hi Caveman, Hope your well!
> Texas Chainsaw Massacre in 3D was good. It was what i expected, nothing real deep just an easy fun movie with some cool visual effects. They did a good job following the origial movie. I love horror movies.. yeah so back to the busy work week and Im just taking things day by day right now. Not sure where my life is headed. Im still going through some serious withdraws from not having a garden anymore. Im trying to project my energy into my new drawing and make it really mean something important to me about my loss... I was pretty depressed this past weekend NO motivation, i slept a lot. My friend who is finishing my girls gave me a good update yesterday.
> My cottoncandy beast started to reveg! total bummer.prob just be used for medibles and hash... that girl was massive. Not shure how that happened.I wont grow Delicious seed strain again.
> the pineapple express is doing really awesome. I think it should prob be a one pound plant...That g-13 PE strain is always a winner..very hardy and robust. The strawberry cheesecake (TipTop toker crossed it...Black Rose x Exodus cheese )really did well , amazing amazing smell and will be reveged for clones!! awesome news there as well.
> ...


Come on you raver, you seer of visions, come on you painter,
You piper, you prisoner, and shine!

Nobody knows where you are, how near or how far.
Shine on you crazy diamond.
Pile on many more layers and i'll be joining you there.
Shine on you crazy diamond.
And we'll bask in the shadow of yesterday's triumph,


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 15, 2013)

aeviaanah said:


> You....low on weed? How is that possible. I just dont get it! I got a 5-set 5 gal hash bags. Im really digging the butane hash. Anyone know how i can take hash bags and make consistency of butane hash? would I have to melt down and whip?


Yeah I know right too funny lol. How can someone who grows close to an lb every month be out of weed?? I have never made butane hash or oil but I can tell you how to make full melt with your bags. Difference between bubble hash and full melt is bubble hash bubbles of course but full melt liquifies and will run thru your screen. Subcool had a sticky, I'll see if I can find it. 
https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/335156-full-melt-clear-dome-bubble.html

Taking a break and mawing done some bagels and cream cheese and a big glass of milk,,,been trying to eat more cause I been kind of losing weight. Getting back to where I was in high school haha. 

Man guys are so easy. My old girlfriend stopped over yesterday afternoon out of the blue. Heard i love you and something about fuck buddies and the next thing I know we are between the sheets lol. I'm feeling stronger so I think I'll just roll with it and have some fun. I think T was right when he said that when your with someone for that long that it never ends. Wish me luck haha crack myself up


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 15, 2013)

Careful caveman! Dat bitty bites! But good for gettin' your rocks off, eh?  

Hope you're having a good one, man. Just cruising through here real quick. Later gator!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 15, 2013)

I am a fellow cavedweller who goes by another handle in this thread and am changing to a new account... I don't really want to say my old name as that would defeat the purpose, but if you think about it you will either know who this is or if not you probably don't know me well enough for it to matter 

So it's seed popping time, and I've got the following seeds... help me choose which to go with!! I put up a poll thread help me pick which seeds to pop -- most of'em are strains you've seen in this thread 

Is Lush x BM = Lush x BubbaMaster??

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/611760-help-me-pick-my-next.html

A few more questions...

Anyone know the the genetics of/strains making up:

Caliband
BMF
Smashhole punch
BubbaMaster (Bubba Kush x Master Kush?)
Special Edward


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 15, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Careful caveman! Dat bitty bites! But good for gettin' your rocks off, eh?
> 
> Hope you're having a good one, man. Just cruising through here real quick. Later gator!


Hey buddy how's it going! Aint that the truth lol. And we already got into a fight hehe. Whatever I don't give a shit anymore 


Soooooo I wonder who reefbongwell is lol : ?)

And yeah I know the genetics of those strains you mentioned,,,they are all either mine The HC line or dizzles Frost Bros. 

I don't think it will take too long to figure out who this is. Any guesses out there??


----------



## Sofia Dali (Jan 15, 2013)

LOl...your fuckin crazy cave man! let me assure you reefbongwell in not me..i already have 3 personalities to keep up with.lol... well conkey is pretty much dead ...although i did and do think of his resurrection now and then...at first i though reefbongwell was tryna but then he wouldnt have that benjamin franklin quote in his signature.. hmm..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 15, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> I am a fellow cavedweller who goes by another handle in this thread and am changing to a new account... I don't really want to say my old name as that would defeat the purpose, but if you think about it you will either know who this is or if not you probably don't know me well enough for it to matter
> 
> So it's seed popping time, and I've got the following seeds... help me choose which to go with!! I put up a poll thread help me pick which seeds to pop -- most of'em are strains you've seen in this thread
> 
> ...


Hey you all should check out bongwells' thread. He aint no stranger lol, I'll try and throw some pics up of the strains that your thinking about.

Had a nice romantic dinner with candles and everything planned for tonight. Then I get the "I'm looking forward to dinner but I don't feel good" which is her way of saying she did not want to have sex. What?!?! What was all this fuck-buddy talk yesterday lol. Shit I heard enough of that during our last 6 months together haha. 

Talk to ya man!

Course she got better real quick but SORRY hehe too fuking late!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 15, 2013)

Sofia Dali said:


> LOl...your fuckin crazy cave man! let me assure you reefbongwell in not me..i already have 3 personalities to keep up with.lol... well conkey is pretty much dead ...although i did and do think of his resurrection now and then...at first i though reefbongwell was tryna but then he wouldnt have that benjamin franklin quote in his signature.. hmm..



Oh I know who bongwell is


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 15, 2013)

All five of the skunk beans sprouted


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2013)

Sofia Dali said:


> LOl...your fuckin crazy cave man! let me assure you reefbongwell in not me..i already have 3 personalities to keep up with.lol... well conkey is pretty much dead ...although i did and do think of his resurrection now and then...at first i though reefbongwell was tryna but then he wouldnt have that benjamin franklin quote in his signature.. hmm..


Hey, Hey... I love franklin! or franklins!


----------



## Sofia Dali (Jan 15, 2013)

no its not you, you cant fool me.. im too wise for that. i know you have another handle. you were the one that posted those old man videos of them taking shits and doing bong hits.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 15, 2013)

Lol, i really don't have another handle. always thought about it. But i only got one personality and typing style. You'd know if it were me.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 15, 2013)

If I were Tryna i'd have an even better bean collection, think about it!!!


----------



## Sofia Dali (Jan 15, 2013)

i dont know who you are. and my brain hurtz tryna think about it..coould you be bassman or voilding or maybe that womanizing creep ghb? ..anyone got any root porn? 
good luck with the skunks caveboy.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 15, 2013)

can't really say i'm in spain but i'm none of them don't think we really know each other so don't worry about it  just embrace the goodness that is reef bongwell 

No root porn here... all my girls just get their roots plain dirty... filthy even


----------



## Theowl (Jan 15, 2013)

Voidling said:


> The ones in cloner without notes have same tip and curl issue. I'll siphon out some water from rez and replace it with water. Thanks aev





ReefBongwell said:


> I am a fellow cavedweller who goes by another handle in this thread and am changing to a new account... I don't really want to say my old name as that would defeat the purpose, but if you think about it you will either know who this is or if not you probably don't know me well enough for it to matter
> 
> So it's seed popping time, and I've got the following seeds... help me choose which to go with!! I put up a poll thread help me pick which seeds to pop -- most of'em are strains you've seen in this thread
> 
> ...


GAH!!! I've told you what the make up of those was a couple times!! 
Lol, your memory must be as bad as mine! But I make notes now 

hey HC! What's good this eve? Still smokeless in the nest for a while.. 
I can't wait man, I'll have a good variety this round, and I'll be able to start the last of my NHK beans for my seed run! Also was gonna go ahead and drop my last four Lush beans at the same time. I figure I could make beans of each, and also, since my NHK are bX1's, I could hit a branch and retouch it with Lush spluff. 

Oh man!!!!! I am soo happy! I found my missing seeds! I "lost" my bubbamaster, C99, and smash hole punch beans when I planted back in October! So bummed... Found em a day or so ago, and was happy dancing through the nest!

have a groovy evening everyone!


----------



## Theowl (Jan 15, 2013)

Lmao, they were on the shelf exactly where I put them.. 

What a goof!


----------



## Voidling (Jan 15, 2013)

The genetics need to be stickied or journaled or something


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah it would help if RIUs search function worked well... but it doesn't 

Glad you found your seeds owl... maybe there's a chance for my missing timewrecks? maybe they'll show up with the missing 400w and other missing items from the move.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 15, 2013)

Still waiting for my clones of such plants 

Crap forgot to pot the clones. This is a long week for me with work. Back breaking, nauseous fume breathing labor


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 16, 2013)

Theowl said:


> Lmao, they were on the shelf exactly where I put them..
> 
> What a goof!


Thts Why i only have one spot tht i hide chit from myself,Lot easier........


Beech


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 16, 2013)

Tacos! Lunch of champions lol!! Buuuuuurp


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 16, 2013)

<<< Noodlez, lunch of a broke man.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 16, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Tacos! Lunch of champions lol!! Buuuuuurp


leftover pizza re-oven-ed for lunch and I am feeling more than a lil guilty as of late with my poor diet.
I eat great when I am in the gym reg, but that hasnt been the case for a while now.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 16, 2013)

had a sub sandwich from thundercloud subs for lunch... followed shortly after by some chocolate chip cookies my mom gave me... yum


----------



## Voidling (Jan 16, 2013)

Chainsaw massacre 
http://www.explosm.net/comics/3048/


----------



## Voidling (Jan 16, 2013)

Why is Conkey dead? Never saw why you gave away your garden. Here's new root porn
View attachment 2483439

Plant update
View attachment 2483421


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> <<< Noodlez, lunch of a broke man.


I hear ya bro,,,put my last 4 bucks in the gas tank a couple days ago just to get home lol. And it will be noodles here too when my food stamps get used up lol



bassman999 said:


> leftover pizza re-oven-ed for lunch and I am feeling more than a lil guilty as of late with my poor diet.
> I eat great when I am in the gym reg, but that hasnt been the case for a while now.


Leftover pizza! That's the breakfast of champions man lol! And who needs a shtinkin gym,,,I just leave dumbells all over the house



ReefBongwell said:


> had a sub sandwich from thundercloud subs for lunch... followed shortly after by some chocolate chip cookies my mom gave me... yum


That does sound yummy man! And homemade chocolate chip cookies from mom,,,,,nice!



Voidling said:


> Why is Conkey dead? Never saw why you gave away your garden. Here's new root porn
> View attachment 2483439
> 
> Plant update
> View attachment 2483421


What's up voidman.

I'm thinking someone stumbled upon conkeys garden that shouldn't have


----------



## Voidling (Jan 17, 2013)

I thought conkey was in a legal state. And changing names doesn't do any good announced on public forum.

Not much, spent this week doing painful work so I've been pretty shot. Sat down for a minute and passes out almost immediately ando went straight to REM sleep. While at work.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2013)

Voidling said:


> I thought conkey was in a legal state. And changing names doesn't do any good announced on public forum.
> 
> Not much, spent this week doing painful work so I've been pretty shot. Sat down for a minute and passes out almost immediately ando went straight to REM sleep. While at work.


Don't know man, just speculating. And I'm sure changing names was just peace of mind. Conkeys dead long live the conk


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2013)

HC, no homo but i dreamt of you last night after i went to sleep(oxycodone nap). I wAS lost in the woods with my girl, you said you would help us if we cleared your land of any timber and give you a 51% cut of the cash i make lol. Then you helped us into canada for a surgical procedure, lol. pretty fuckin weird. and we were calling you "HC"


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> HC, no homo but i dreamt of you last night after i went to sleep(oxycodone nap). I wAS lost in the woods with my girl, you said you would help us if we cleared your land of any timber and give you a 51% cut of the cash i make lol. Then you helped us into canada for a surgical procedure, lol. pretty fuckin weird. and we were calling you "HC"


You must not of been toking last night, I find thc is a wicked dream suppresent haha. Funny about the canada part,,,,cause I could but it's not easy  Border is bout an hour away and they got cameras and infared radar everywhere, used to hunt around there. But there is this monster swamp,,,,,,, Kind of like Golum making their way through the bogs haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2013)

Little update from the cave.

I'll try and make it little, doubtful though lol.......The 2 seeded Blue Bubbamasters are hanging now. There were two phenos, you've seen pics of the beast which is kush dom but the other one was straight up single cola blueberry dom, couldn't even get clones the buds stayed so tight.

The seeded super bud dom Super Bud x Blue Dream girls is hanging too. And there are 2 seeded blue dream doms that are real hefty, they will get stripped and hung today too. The Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight has been in the closet for a couple of days and gets chopped today. She looks delicious can't wait lol!

Got a run of 8 Grape Apollos just about at seven weeks, going to lop all the tops off this morning as soon as the lights come on. Putting in a run of 6 NHK #3s and 2 DOGs to replace them tonight. 

Coming up on four weeks are 8 DBL GA #1s and coming up on two weeks are 8 GAs. In the closet there are 5 NHK #4s (real stinky pheno) that are a little over three weeks


We had our January thaw up here right on schedule. The tops of the mountains had probably 10 ft of snow but lost quite a bit. I had 3 ft and lost most of it. Everything looks real grungy and dirty when that happens but we have been getting fresh snow for the past 2 days and it looks like a winter wonderland again cool cool!

Puff puff pass grape apollo >>>>>>>>>>>
Going to make some ga kief here in a sec too lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 17, 2013)

Sounds good HC, and correct, i wsn't smoking last night. but i had some pills. i hate taking them but rather that than sobriety at times.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 17, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> I hear ya bro,,,put my last 4 bucks in the gas tank a couple days ago just to get home lol. And it will be noodles here too when my food stamps get used up lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love leftover pizza either cold or re-baked for a crispy crust.

I have dumbells all over the garage.
If I leave em in the house Ill get hurt. I actually crumpled some bone where the lil toe connects to the foot as a mid 20s guy running around the house stoned. I am clumbsy and forgetful, so I keep em out the house now.


Highlanders cave said:


> Little update from the cave.
> 
> I'll try and make it little, doubtful though lol.......The 2 seeded Blue Bubbamasters are hanging now. There were two phenos, you've seen pics of the beast which is kush dom but the other one was straight up single cola blueberry dom, couldn't even get clones the buds stayed so tight.
> 
> ...


PK x SAD chopping....yeah!!

So the Grape Apollo is your favorite smoke right now?
My fav was my Platinum Og Kush, but she gives me headaches 
My Grape Krush is my fav for the time being.
I have 11-12 new strains going to flower soon as I make a box in the garage sine my flowering area wont hold what I have to flower now.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 17, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Little update from the cave.
> 
> I'll try and make it little, doubtful though lol.......The 2 seeded Blue Bubbamasters are hanging now. There were two phenos, you've seen pics of the beast which is kush dom but the other one was straight up single cola blueberry dom, couldn't even get clones the buds stayed so tight.
> 
> ...


Sounds like some fire in your cave, man! Can't wait to see how everything turns out. 

Was GA originally a sub strain? Or was that straight Dizzle gear? 

Drowsy morning over here. Drinking coffee, trying to wake up. Slept like shit last night... everybody kinda did. Mom and babes are still snoozing as we speak...

Hope you're havin' a good one my friend. Enjoy the fresh snow. Was always my favorite part about living in the mountains...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I love leftover pizza either cold or re-baked for a crispy crust.
> 
> I have dumbells all over the garage.
> If I leave em in the house Ill get hurt. I actually crumpled some bone where the lil toe connects to the foot as a mid 20s guy running around the house stoned. I am clumbsy and forgetful, so I keep em out the house now.
> ...


Yes easy to get hurt with dumbells all over lol. I'll check the trics again before I chop the pksad but a couple days ago they were cloudy turning amber, don't think I can wait much longer.

And yeah the Grape Apollo is my favorite smoke right now. I found a pheno I call the resin dripper it's the shit! Don't really need more than a rip or three to get stoned, it's real strong. Very up high and motivating,,,able to get a lot of stuff done with while smoking it. Smells and taste great, the jar smells like chocolate or an easter basket when opened lol.

That's a lot of new strains too bro, sounds exciting!



Bobotrank said:


> Sounds like some fire in your cave, man! Can't wait to see how everything turns out.
> 
> Was GA originally a sub strain? Or was that straight Dizzle gear?
> 
> ...


Yeah it get's real pretty man.

Grape Apollo is dizzles gear. It's gorilla grape x apollo (11 I think). He auctioned off his last pac of it a few months ago for 150 bucks. The other apollo pheno I had yeilded real nice, wish I had kept a cut.

Talk to you later gator hope everyone is good


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 17, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> I hear ya bro,,,put my last 4 bucks in the gas tank a couple days ago just to get home lol. And it will be noodles here too when my food stamps get used up lol


With all that wicked bud why aren't you making some $$ off of that??? 



Highlanders cave said:


> You must not of been toking last night, I find thc is a wicked dream suppresent haha.


Me too I barely ever dream when I'm smoking daily... wonder if that means you should supplement higher B6 foods


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> With all that wicked bud why aren't you making some $$ off of that???


Haha excuse me : ?)

My bills are 2000/month PLUS food gas and misc 

.....and that's without a mortgage


----------



## Voidling (Jan 17, 2013)

How much is electricity up there? What kind of heating do you have?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 17, 2013)

I went from roughly 60/month for elec to 250/month with my garden. I'm on natural gas as of recently which is cheaper but it's still a few hundred a month for heat in the winter.

Don't forget I have a couple of kids too lol,,,,I pay for their auto ins and cell phones. Least I can do


----------



## Voidling (Jan 18, 2013)

Ah ok. Yeah I'd hate to live up there in the cold. My little grow cab helps heat my room pretty good.


----------



## ghb (Jan 18, 2013)

stay warm hc, the cave seems the perfect place to escape the blizzard outside.

we got snow here for the first time in over a year and the place is at a standstill, i aint going anywhere.

how is you man?, i like the written update you did but how about some pics for us to drool over?

edit:

lol i went back a bit and it seem the doc thinks i am a womanizing creep, she knows me well!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2013)

Well my 18 year old son and his chick just left for a couple of days with my rig. He's picking an amp up about 300 south of here and I let him borrow my Pathfinder cause the amplifier wouldn't fit in his car.

Supposed to be snow and sleet on the way home tomorrow, I'm sure I'll be worried lol. 

So I got a mid 80s Thunder Bird for my ride for the next two days lol


----------



## ghb (Jan 18, 2013)

rear wheel drive and slick tires makes for a skillful drive hc.

do you need to go anywhere?, i'd be staying put if i were you!

p.s don't worry about your son, he couldn't be in a much safer ride, i hope you showed him how to drive in icy conditions.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2013)

ghb said:


> stay warm hc, the cave seems the perfect place to escape the blizzard outside.
> 
> we got snow here for the first time in over a year and the place is at a standstill, i aint going anywhere.
> 
> ...


Hey I just saw the blizzard your talking about ghb on the news. Sounds like it's not over 

Driving on snow around here is no big deal. First snow is funny sometimes though when peeps are not ready for it. And then there are us crazy bastards with 4 wheel drive hehe. What snow don't mean go fast and have fun??


edit.....haha shit just saw the forcast for next week,,,down to -20F for lows by mid week. Single digits for highs


----------



## ghb (Jan 18, 2013)

honestly, people here have no clue how to drive in the snow, i saw at least half a dozen fwd cars crashed at the side of the road today and imo they are a lot easier to control than rear wheel drive.

i drive a rwd pickup and it is fun, until you hit any kind of incline, stay put, stay safe is what i say.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 18, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha excuse me : ?)
> 
> My bills are 2000/month PLUS food gas and misc
> 
> .....and that's without a mortgage


I was going to respond about how that's less than a pound even at low rates, although it can be hard to find people to get rid of that quantity to  But I'm not actually going to comment about that as people around here tend to get all huffy about 'discussing potentially illegal stuff blah blah (as if it's federally legal somewhere...)'

Driving in snow is fun... it's a lot easier up north where the snow doesn't immediately melt and refreeze into ice like down south here


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> I was going to respond about how that's less than a pound even at low rates, although it can be hard to find people to get rid of that quantity to  But I'm not actually going to comment about that as people around here tend to get all huffy about 'discussing potentially illegal stuff blah blah (as if it's federally legal somewhere...)'
> 
> Driving in snow is fun... it's a lot easier up north where the snow doesn't immediately melt and refreeze into ice like down south here


Yeah right never does that haha. Only like all the fucking time. 

I guess I'm not going to talk about how much weed I produce and all that shit. Oh by the way I get a grand a qtr all day long as much as I can produce. Come sit in my house and see what it's like bro to be poor


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2013)

ghb said:


> honestly, people here have no clue how to drive in the snow, i saw at least half a dozen fwd cars crashed at the side of the road today and imo they are a lot easier to control than rear wheel drive.
> 
> i drive a rwd pickup and it is fun, until you hit any kind of incline, stay put, stay safe is what i say.


 

.......


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 18, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah right never does that haha. Only like all the fucking time.
> 
> I guess I'm not going to talk about how much weed I produce and all that shit. Oh by the way I get a grand a qtr all day long as much as I can produce. Come sit in my house and see what it's like bro to be poor


I'll definitely come sit in your house if it involves smoking me out with your headstash


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> I'll definitely come sit in your house if it involves smoking me out with your headstash


Doors are always open for my bros.

Actually I consider myself rich, not monetarily of course but I have my health, a roof over my head, food in my belly usually and two beautiful healthy kids


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2013)

Some of the new The HC line.

First up, Bluebubbamaster (bb dom)


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 18, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Doors are always open for my bros.
> 
> Actually I consider myself rich, not monetarily of course but I have my health, a roof over my head, food in my belly usually and two beautiful healthy kids


Same here

Well next big trip I am taking is moving to Cali, so unless you live there (and i think from what I remember you don't) it won't be this year  Offer is reciprocal of course if you're ever out my way more than welcome to come set a spell and smoke some.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2013)

Definitely be nice to smoke up with a fellow riuer man! Nah I'm on the other side,,,pretty much as ne as you can go and still be in the states lol 

Watching the A-Team and taking picking beans out of my ga resin dripper, they are from the SB x BD. Accidental cross oh well I'll play with them. I want to work with the resin dripper but not by accident lol. 

The A-Team is a riot,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,"Are they trying to shoot down our drone?? No,,,they trying to fly that tank"


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 18, 2013)

Hey mango, check this out
pppXogChem

Hands down biggest yield ever, been dubious of seeing buds as big as a 2 liter. Damn!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 18, 2013)

Send me some 

Yeah it's nice on the rare occasion owl and I can hang for a bit and smoke... always too short but that's what happens when you're married with kids 

Just got done putting my 30 beans into the seedling mix... they're done up all purty in their little personal humidity domes. My most professional looking sprouting to date -- we'll see how the germ is.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 18, 2013)

ppp = pure power plant? Guess that would explain it... curious how the high will compare to the non-2 liter strains  Was that just a single cola plant or was it topped at all? 



colocowboy said:


> Hey mango, check this out
> pppXogChem
> View attachment 2486082View attachment 2486081
> Hands down biggest yield ever, been dubious of seeing buds as big as a 2 liter. Damn!


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 18, 2013)

Ya it was a curious pure power plant mom, long dready bud structure and taste of lemon, vanilla, and pine. This is like that but pumped up like on steroids (thats the chem d), smells like fuely skunk. Uncured taste is chemmy with hints of vanilla and lemon. No topping, no training straight grow. Looked like chem d in structure, that was just the top kola. Easy Que-per smells gnarly like you don't want a sack in your pocket because everyone is going to know you got one or you just humped a skunk. lol

**Cons:it is a little on the leafy side and not stable. Left the tent open toward the end and it went bananas. I think I need to test it some more 
Did I mention the smell is really gnarly!


----------



## Voidling (Jan 18, 2013)

I need more space. I could pop 30 but couldn't grow them out.

Wish I knew how to offload like that. I don't grow that much but got more than I use per harvest. 

When I get my place going you can escape the coldddown here


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 19, 2013)

Nice 3 pound 5 pounder mang! You going to keep working with it : ?)


Took the tops off this most recent run of the GA's on thurs, mids on fri and this morning taking the bottoms off. Everything hardened up nicely on the bottoms,,,no popcorn. Seems to be a good way to harvest.


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 19, 2013)

It really is amazing what that week will do to the lowers huh?! 
I don't know, haven't decided about this one. I need more time to tell if it will be worth it to pursue. Yield isn't my first concern


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 19, 2013)

I got my next 30 in dirt... yay! Now to hover over them for hours and wait for them to sprout (not really)


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 19, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Some of the new The HC line.
> 
> First up, Bluebubbamaster (bb dom)
> 
> ...


Nice! I do believe that is part mine!!! LOL


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 19, 2013)

aeviaanah said:


> Nice! I do believe that is part mine!!! LOL


Haha part everyones


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jan 19, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> I got my next 30 in dirt... yay! Now to hover over them for hours and wait for them to sprout (not really)


Tell the truth your hoveringhope for 100p germ 

Beech


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 19, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha part everyones


Awesome! I got a G13 male


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2013)

Damn I hate making beans sometimes. 

My fault really just being sloppy but I ended up with 2 runs that got seeded from this most recent breeding project,,,,one run that came out around the same time as the project plants and also the run that just came down this week. Spent a shitload of time yesterday and the day before picking beans out of Grape Apollo buds. At first I was throwing them away which is what I usually do with accidental crosses and then I started eating them (nut and seeds are some of the healthiest foods) and then I started saving them lmao. Since the mother was such a spectacular plant, I think I'll plant some one day

Windy and just got real dark all of a sudden,,,it's near 40 going to start raining any minute and then temps are going to drop into a deep freeze later on today for the rest of the week.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 20, 2013)

You can actually live off of a mush made of hemp seeds  You should send some samples over this way to be tested before you plant them... of course i already have some dbl grape apollo beans of yours, but i don't think those come from resin dripper do they? Only problem with the accidental pollination is you're probably gonna have to chuck a lot of beans to get the same plant back


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2013)

No my old P10 (tga Void) is the mother of the DBL GA. And a Frost Bros grape apollo stud did the job. I have a bunch of the #1s around week 5 of flower. Very much a keeper pheno no doubt lol! The other keeper pheno is #3 just not as killer potent as #1. I had a third pheno (the one that you grew) that had tons of frost but not great bud structure and that one ended up getting binned

DBL Grape Apollo #1 at 44 days (file pic)







And at day 49...







DBL GA #3 at 49 days (file pics)


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 20, 2013)

Looks like some chronic up in here Caveman... what a busy day today. Bout to go get stoned and work in the yard for awhile... Need to do some transplanting badly, but that won't happen until tomorrow.

Hope you're having a good one


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2013)

On my way out to the barn with a box of trim haha. Taking advantage of the cold 

brb puff puff pass blue dream dom kief>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2013)

Blue Dream dom Super Bud x Blue Dream. The mother was real beefy you could see the potential for a heavy yeilder. Got a bunch of clones we'll see soon. I don't like the smell of her very much kind of offensive lol but has that smell of potency. 

These are not part of my line-up, just spreading the love they originally came from poplars


----------



## Theowl (Jan 20, 2013)

Howdy fellas, just wanted to give an update on my 4 CCM's... Now, I had just watered, and fed.. I know they look hungry, but they hadn't soaked it up n used it yet 







have a good one cave people! Stay warm!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 21, 2013)

Lookin' perty owl.... they definitely did need that N  2/5 of my CCMs are sprouting this morning.... still waiting on the rest... got about 50% of all my new beans visibly poking or above dirt now.

Those beans look ready to pop HC  Sounds like a good combo too


----------



## BBYY (Jan 21, 2013)

hey cave, 
HC, had this down for a week or so but wanted to show you your cross hard at work, Lovely pheno in this BSB x CB, this here is the most resinous.
had a few BSB dom that wernt so bright or resinous.
Thanks man I really enjoyed growing this.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 21, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Blue Dream dom Super Bud x Blue Dream. The mother was real beefy you could see the potential for a heavy yeilder. Got a bunch of clones we'll see soon. I don't like the smell of her very much kind of offensive lol but has that smell of potency.
> 
> These are not part of my line-up, just spreading the love they originally came from poplars
> 
> ...


Querkle x Jillybean ATB!


----------



## ghb (Jan 21, 2013)

is that weed, shit i thought somebody had posted a bunch of grapes!.

sexy stuff man, and nice one to hc too, good creation.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 21, 2013)

BBYY said:


> hey cave,
> HC, had this down for a week or so but wanted to show you your cross hard at work, Lovely pheno in this BSB x CB, this here is the most resinous.
> had a few BSB dom that wernt so bright or resinous.
> Thanks man I really enjoyed growing this.
> ...


Your welcome my friend and that's a real lovely pic. Could be on the cover of High Times. 

So you back home now where the big kings swim?


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 21, 2013)

Yummy I want some!!! Looks like I may end up starting some grape apollo HC... the BMFs are unfortunately looking like non-germs 

owl did your BMFs from that batch germ or have you tried any yet?



BBYY said:


> hey cave,
> HC, had this down for a week or so but wanted to show you your cross hard at work, Lovely pheno in this BSB x CB, this here is the most resinous.
> had a few BSB dom that wernt so bright or resinous.
> Thanks man I really enjoyed growing this.
> ...


----------



## Theowl (Jan 21, 2013)

Have yet to from that batch.. Have some of the first batch I received still, and they were 100%, with no males even.
want some more?


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 21, 2013)

Yeah I had good luck on the first run.. I think I got your males though!!! all mine were 

I still have more BMFs left over, but from the same batch... i'm gonna give'm a few more days and see if they come up. Cuts from your bmf fems would be better


----------



## Theowl (Jan 21, 2013)

Not running any ATM... Next time they come around, you may not be. I have many other things to run first, and actually have a lineup formed for once in a long ass time!


----------



## Theowl (Jan 21, 2013)

Got as many MOD x Cheese cuts as you want tho!!! (Still on plant, but ey, you've been making roots better than I here lately)


----------



## BBYY (Jan 21, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Your welcome my friend and that's a real lovely pic. Could be on the cover of High Times.
> 
> So you back home now where the big kings swim?


Hey, ya back east, Ill say almost your nieghbor now. I've been fucked and almost homeless. Since I lost my job, my retirement $ didnt kick in right away and $$ from disability is all i have and thats barely enough to run my lamps and raise my son, but its a new year and hope things pick up here soon. Back pay will dig me out this whole when ever it comes.

I also cut your artic express, some bsb's and a few other bsb s cb's. They're in jars now, Il work some pic's up soon.
Otherwise, I got the ball moving on making two breeding labs. Bout time to get back into the mix , Miss the cannabis scene too much, miss you guys too.
catch up with you soon HC i hope. Take care guys.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry to hear about all the troubles bbyy


----------



## Theowl (Jan 22, 2013)

HC, check inbox, maybe clear some space too?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 22, 2013)

Theowl said:


> HC, check inbox, maybe clear some space too?


Done and done my friend ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 22, 2013)

This is some cool shit! There really is no such thing as science fiction anymore.

http://news.yahoo.com/asteroid-mining-venture-unveiled-tuesday-2A new asteroid-mining company will unveil itself to the world on Tuesday (Jan. 22) and is expected to present an ambitious plan to exploit the resources of deep space23059687.html


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 22, 2013)

chillen with some floyd before work. Kicking it up a notch now with some K.I.S.S. Nothing like a little loud music to help the caffeine and canibus kick in 

[video=youtube_share;QCQTr8ZYdhg]http://youtu.be/QCQTr8ZYdhg[/video]


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 22, 2013)

It died with Asimov.

If you like sci fi and reading, do yourself a favor and read the foundation/robot series by asimov (there's a bunch of'em) starting from the beginning.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 22, 2013)

BBYY said:


> Hey, ya back east, Ill say almost your nieghbor now. I've been fucked and almost homeless. Since I lost my job, my retirement $ didnt kick in right away and $$ from disability is all i have and thats barely enough to run my lamps and raise my son, but its a new year and hope things pick up here soon. Back pay will dig me out this whole when ever it comes.
> 
> I also cut your artic express, some bsb's and a few other bsb s cb's. They're in jars now, Il work some pic's up soon.
> Otherwise, I got the ball moving on making two breeding labs. Bout time to get back into the mix , Miss the cannabis scene too much, miss you guys too.
> catch up with you soon HC i hope. Take care guys.


What's going on BBYY. Yes we are almost neighbors I'd love to drop a line into that pond of yours! Hey let me know what you think of the Artic Express man. It's kind of a sleeper, there's not a lot being grown even though there's a fair amount of beans out there,,,,might be some of the best smoke of any of my crosses. There was a pheno where the buds were kind of airy but tricked out like a crystal, didn't happen to get that one did you? The Ice mom was very similiar to some Cindy that I've grown.

Swing by brother place has been sleepy town usa lately lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 22, 2013)

Blue Bubbamaster 2nd generation clones. She either needed to be potted up or flipped, very quick vegger. Tomorrow will be Day 1 for her


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 22, 2013)

A cash cropper being born.(Grape Apollo) x (Ed Rosenthals Super Bud x Blue Dream) blue dream dom....


----------



## BBYY (Jan 22, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> What's going on BBYY. Yes we are almost neighbors I'd love to drop a line into that pond of yours! Hey let me know what you think of the Artic Express man. It's kind of a sleeper, there's not a lot being grown even though there's a fair amount of beans out there,,,,might be some of the best smoke of any of my crosses. There was a pheno where the buds were kind of airy but tricked out like a crystal, didn't happen to get that one did you? The Ice mom was very similiar to some Cindy that I've grown.
> 
> Swing by brother place has been sleepy town usa lately lol.


 Hey, your welcome any time, cant wait for summer, Im gonna be traveling all over the east coast.

Funny you brought that pheno up. Its the only plant I have left, Its really tall, airy buds, loaded with trichs, almost culled it. Now im happy to see it finish.
Im rollin some artic express now, besides a dynamite cross that ive yet to try this artic is my fav this run.

Really resinous in every pheno. I coulda done with another week, (9) but its deff a good smoke.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks BBYY. I had 2 phenos on the one run that I did, didn't care for the plant structure,,,,they were bushy and not much down low but popcorn all the weight was on the top part of the plant. The other pheno that I had had buds that got real chunky especially in the last week or two. Now you got me wanting to crack my Artic Express that I have left haha. If I didn't have 5 Skunk seedlings and expect 21 more in another week or two lol 

I was going to post this that I just made over in T's thread but he's out of smoke sooo haha

NHK kief


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 22, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks BBYY. I had 2 phenos on the one run that I did, didn't care for the plant structure,,,,they were bushy and not much down low but popcorn all the weight was on the top part of the plant. The other pheno that I had had buds that got real chunky especially in the last week or two. Now you got me wanting to crack my Artic Express that I have left haha. If I didn't have 5 Skunk seedlings and expect 21 more in another week or two lol
> 
> I was going to post this that I just made over in T's thread but he's out of smoke sooo haha
> 
> ...


You have no idea how jealous I am.


----------



## Theowl (Jan 22, 2013)

Me too! 
Hopefully this harvest will hash me out!

since I had Theowl's Nest closed, I've jumped back in to my other thread...
https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/531851-grove.html
its primarily an outdoor thread, but that doesn't mean I can't display my indoor stuff, eh? 

All the talk of Arctic Express made me decide they shall be done out in the nature 
limited supply left, so seed run on those(too)if at all possible. Also, may do others, so anyone wants to help me figure what, I'll update my list, and toss it up there. 

later cave peeps! 
Hoot!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah the timewreck should be a good hash strain for me too...

I went ahead and put 6 Double Grape Apollos and 8 Chocolate chunkey monkeys into water to germ -- they are wrapped in foil under the lights so should germ quick. I am guessing 4 of those chocolate chunkey monkeys will not sprout though -- they looked immature and immediately sunk to the bottom of the water.

And of course, as soon as I put more beans in water, nugbuckets PMs me and says he might be sending me a cross of a couple of tga strains... guess i'm gonna be starting more beans next week too!


----------



## BBYY (Jan 22, 2013)

im getting ready to start some new shit, a bunch of seeds didnt crack that i traded for, but i deff putting the rest of my artics in too again, i wanna get a keeper. 
still dont have any moms and getting a new cloner asap. but i got aphids I gotta clear first, its been puttng me behind.

Take it easy guys ttyl


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 22, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> It died with Asimov.
> 
> If you like sci fi and reading, do yourself a favor and read the foundation/robot series by asimov (there's a bunch of'em) starting from the beginning.


asimov is awesome... I love red planet


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 22, 2013)

BBYY said:


> im getting ready to start some new shit, a bunch of seeds didnt crack that i traded for, but i deff putting the rest of my artics in too again, i wanna get a keeper.
> still dont have any moms and getting a new cloner asap. but i got aphids I gotta clear first, its been puttng me behind.
> 
> Take it easy guys ttyl


Ladybugs... lots and lots of ladybugs and they'll be gone QUICK.


----------



## Theowl (Jan 22, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> chillen with some floyd before work. Kicking it up a notch now with some K.I.S.S. Nothing like a little loud music to help the caffeine and canibus kick in
> 
> [video=youtube_share;QCQTr8ZYdhg]http://youtu.be/QCQTr8ZYdhg[/video]


ha! I love KISS... 
This is my favorite one by them.. Go ahead and crank it 

http://youtu.be/LMcDg2HwOnM


----------



## Theowl (Jan 22, 2013)

Well, it won't embed.... Sucks


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;LMcDg2HwOnM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LMcDg2HwOnM[/video]

You gotta use the long url - not the biggest kiss fan, but Wish You Were Here is one of my all time faves and has personal sentimental meaning - one of the few songs I can play most of on guitar as well.


----------



## Theowl (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks..
I did it the same way I always do, but that doesn't mean much. I am still new to the technologies around me 

i mean shoot, I am making a stirling engine, to go along with my wood burning stove for circulating heat.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> you gotta use the long url - not the biggest kiss fan, but Wish You Were Here is one of my all time faves and has personal sentimental meaning - one of the few songs I can play most of on guitar as well.


That was the last song that I taught myself to play before I gave my guitar to my son to add to his collection

Brrr -10F this morning with a high of -3 haha. Nice


----------



## Theowl (Jan 23, 2013)

Too damn cold!!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah we are missing the cold down here... cold from east to west coast, but not in central/southern tx


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2013)

Good night little beanoreanos see you in a couple of days.

Taking the short flowering time (49 days) along with the intense motivational high of the resin dripper pheno of Grape Apollo (Frost Bros), combined with the monster yeilding blue dream dom pheno of Super Bud x Blue Dream and I'm thinking there's a potent quick flowering high yeilder in here somewhere


----------



## SupaM (Jan 23, 2013)

I hope you find that Bad mf....sounds like there's gonna be a few! ATB!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2013)

Temps are -8F now and getting down to -16. Wind chill at the top of the mountain near me hit -63.

I have to flush and refill the boiler to my furnace (just takes a couple of seconds, pull two levers) every couple of weeks in the winter. I was taking a shower a little while ago and the hot water went out. Temps were dropping fast in this big old house while the furnace fired back up lol


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 23, 2013)

BRRRRR sounds like good weather to smoke it the fuggout to. Then again I guess all weather is  Apollos usually a pretty decent yielder for me already if you can keep the branching/budding rate and add extra weight and power to that, definitely could be a killer combo.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> BRRRRR sounds like good weather to smoke it the fuggout to. Then again I guess all weather is  Apollos usually a pretty decent yielder for me already if you can keep the branching/budding rate and add extra weight and power to that, definitely could be a killer combo.


Yupper that's what I'm doing, smoking the fuggout lol ; !) NHK kief. That's pretty much all I have around here is a bunch of different kief,,,with temps like they been it's real easy to make and with all the trim I had it's been raining tric heads over here lol! 

Going to have a late dinner of baked taters and a burger in a few and watch Lost. I'm at the beginning of season 3 great show to watch shtoned


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2013)

I potted up 6 of the DBL GA #3 today and tonight they got a good soaking of mycorrhizae. They'll get flipped in a week and a half







DBL GA #3...


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 23, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yupper that's what I'm doing, smoking the fuggout lol ; !) NHK kief. That's pretty much all I have around here is a bunch of different kief,,,with temps like they been it's real easy to make and with all the trim I had it's been raining tric heads over here lol!
> 
> Going to have a late dinner of baked taters and a burger in a few and watch Lost. I'm at the beginning of season 3 great show to watch shtoned


The question is smoking all that kief how you can even function!!


----------



## Theowl (Jan 24, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> The question is smoking all that kief how you can even function!!


Aww, c'mon... HC's an old school hash-head!   

hoping for a good deal of different kiefs for pressing outta my girls... In my book, any amount of kief is a good deal


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2013)

I must of been a little stoned last night,,,,I wrote the post about the temps and my boiler and then lost it,,,or so I thought lol. So I rewrote it and posted in my thread and now this morning I see it in bobos thread too lmao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2013)

Damn,,,forgot to turn the dehumidifier on in the flower room at lights out last night (r/o is fine it just keeps it warm in there) and the friggen temp was 43F when I woke them up a few minutes age. I was pissed!


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 24, 2013)

At least it didn't freeze!
That was narrow! From purple to BLACK, lol
Morning Highlander and cave dwellers!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> At least it didn't freeze!
> That was narrow! From purple to BLACK, lol
> Morning Highlander and cave dwellers!


I know right lol?!?

The reason that I was pissed is that was two nights in a row that I forgot to turn on the dehumidifier. Haha might as well just piss coin down the drain if I'm going to pull rookie mistakes like that 

What's good cowboy : ?)


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 24, 2013)

Something tells me you've been real shtoooned at night and forgetting, huh? All that glorious keif I'll bet  Lucky dog!

I bet they're ok. Just give them some warmth and tell them that you love em, and I bet they show you some more love back.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2013)

Haha that's exactly what I'm doing brother


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 24, 2013)

My kinda place. Thanks for being nice and not posting a picture of the keif and coffee (that I know is there, but not in the shot!). Gonna go grab a cup right now. Ran outta milk, though, so I've gotta go out for my caffeine fix this AM. As my dog would say when he wants something: "Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr"


----------



## Theowl (Jan 24, 2013)

What's that in the white pot? Kinda fuzzy in the pic, but me thinks a crinkled bird nest fern? Or staghorn?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> My kinda place. Thanks for being nice and not posting a picture of the keif and coffee (that I know is there, but not in the shot!). Gonna go grab a cup right now. Ran outta milk, though, so I've gotta go out for my caffeine fix this AM. As my dog would say when he wants something: "Hurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr"


I always bump stuff that makes me chuckle but when I laugh out loud and spill my coffee what do I do, bump it twice hehe ; ?)



Theowl said:


> What's that in the white pot? Kinda fuzzy in the pic, but me thinks a crinkled bird nest fern? Or staghorn?


Hey owlman happenin bro!

That is a xmas cactus,,,,blooms once a year in dec. One of my grandmothers plants that was in here when I inherited the house


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 24, 2013)

Glad it was worth a chuckle! And now I am caffeinated... or getting caffeinated. Should maybe do a picture update, too.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks like you're not just giving those girls some love but also jammin' out...


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2013)

OMG there are plants everywhere  lol,, awesome.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 24, 2013)

Caveman lives in a jungle, not a cave, lmao. I'm a dumb ass.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> OMG there are plants everywhere  lol,, awesome.





Bobotrank said:


> Caveman lives in a jungle, not a cave, lmao. I'm a dumb ass.


Welcome to the jungle whodat how's it going!

That was kind of scratching the surface with both house plants and pot plants,,,,I had to move most of the house plants out of the way for that shot lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Damn,,,forgot to turn the dehumidifier on in the flower room at lights out last night (r/o is fine it just keeps it warm in there) and the friggen temp was 43F when I woke them up a few minutes age. I was pissed!


I don't feel quite as foolish,,,,turns out it wasn't that the dehumidifier hasn't been on the last two night, with the cold temps there is no humidity and my dehumidifier just never kicked on. Had to adjust the setting lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 24, 2013)

Ah, there's the answer then. But you were still SHTONED, rright? RRRIIIIGHT??? 

Gotta go make some lunch. And get high. I haven't done that yet today


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Ah, there's the answer then. But you were still SHTONED, rright? RRRIIIIGHT???
> 
> Gotta go make some lunch. And get high. I haven't done that yet today


Your garden's looking good man keep it up. Can't wait to see some ripe buds over there!

Enjoy lunch, mine was a liquid lunch. Haha no not coffee and no not booze, made a shake,,,,2 kiwi, 1 banana, frozen strawberries, vanilla fro yo and some cherry garcia fro yo from those two hippies down the road 

....funny tidbit. When I was in my early 20's and living downtown Ben and Jerry had a little single scoop douple scoop ice cream shop around the corner from us lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks man. The garden is looking so good because of all the good input from a few peeps around here.  Always get good feedback from you guys. Super appreciated. Always.

... and it feels so good to be back in the dirt again. 

Your lunch sounds like my brekky, minus the fro yo. Fro yo would have made it better tho. I bet you've had your fair share of ice cream then, eh? 

About to run out and try and find some of those toothpicks with the little plaques on them so you can label 'em. Desperately need to take some cuttings and start bondage. I've already gone longer than I wanted to on my clones. 

I meant to tell you my Blueberry cut is looking mean compared to all the rest in there. Super vigorous and nice hues on the leaves. Can't wait to 12/12 her!

Later gator!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey bobro thanks for swinging by and all the good karma, I know your a busy man 

That's what I need to do before these get any further into flower lol

NHK #3 plus a couple Dogs at day 6...


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 24, 2013)

Hope you're enjoying that cold... 84 here today! Come on weather, I'm trying not to run the a/c!!!


----------



## Voidling (Jan 24, 2013)

Shorts and a T-shirt I loved the warmth


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2013)

Haha I been to Texas dude. As far as I'm concerned it's hell you can keep your heat


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 25, 2013)

84, gotdamn. Its ice falling fro the sky here, snow soon. WooHoo, finally winter weather in the south.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2013)

Oh what to do what to do first in the garden. Think I'll pour another cup and smoke a bowl lol and then make a game plan. No harvest still for another week. I took a shitload of Blue Bubbamaster cuttings last night that need to go into plugs but I don't think there is room on the chamber. I'll make room shoot the chamber holds about 80 cuttings lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> 84, gotdamn. Its ice falling fro the sky here, snow soon. WooHoo, finally winter weather in the south.


Big temp swings around here,,,,plenty of minus 20s and then next tues and wed up to 40 and rain lol. Sheet five weeks and March will be here.

You eyeballin some of them lower buds of yours man?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 25, 2013)

Lmfao, eyeball.. too late fa that. i eyballed a whole plant over the last 15 days. now i started eyeballing the Caliband or BMF(btw under a closer look, they are pink but not totally pink, hints of it) last night. i just pluck what i need for the day. then i put it in the oven on 150 .


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2013)

Another master of the quick dry.

I know one thing I have to do today while the temps are still cold (and lest anyone misunderstand, I'm not complaining I love this cold weather : !), is make hash with all the trim out the barn that I been kiefing lately. Been putting it off all week lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 25, 2013)

I think my next run I might have to do keif after instead of bubble. I really prefer the taste of keif, as well as the way it burns... 

And I know your thoughts on it, lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> I think my next run I might have to do keif after instead of bubble. I really prefer the taste of keif, as well as the way it burns...
> 
> And I know your thoughts on it, lol


To be honest, I would prefer green to trics. Something about the high I think,,,just seems to be missing something when smoking hash. Probably the muddle headyness from all the other chemicals in the plant matter. Come to think of it that wouls be a good thing lol.

Hey check your email


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lmfao, eyeball.. too late fa that. i eyballed a whole plant over the last 15 days. now i started eyeballing the Caliband or BMF(btw under a closer look, they are pink but not totally pink, hints of it) last night. i just pluck what i need for the day. then i put it in the oven on 150 .


If you feel like it man take a pic of the mystery caseyband cross and let's take a look at it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 25, 2013)

Hc i'm almost positive it is caliband. I'm smoking it now, but i had this pheno before. the smell and look are way too familiar. I remember how bmf looked n smelled too. but as soon i smelled it and noticed the pink i knew it. or feel i did.

And i prefer kief too, because i can easily put it in my blunt, hash(isi hash) is too sticky n hard to do it effortlessly.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Hc i'm almost positive it is caliband. I'm smoking it now, but i had this pheno before. the smell and look are way too familiar. I remember how bmf looked n smelled too. but as soon i smelled it and noticed the pink i knew it. or feel i did.
> 
> And i prefer kief too, because i can easily put it in my blunt, hash(isi hash) is too sticky n hard to do it effortlessly.


Yeah the Calizar and the Caliband had that strong citrus stink to it. Very recogonzible hahah fuk it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 25, 2013)

wherever owlman is he should no im heading out to send my messenger pigeons on a mission.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2013)

Haha just got back from that myself. Going to be another week and a half till the eagle flies again


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 25, 2013)

the next is yours, lol idk why the hell i aint do it today too.slipped my mind


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the next is yours, lol idk why the hell i aint do it today too.slipped my mind


Always fire from you mang.

I made f1s of the sb x bd both phenos if you want to give some back to pops and other peeps. And the new blue bubbamasters too. Don't think the PK x SAD will make it to bean form. I'm sure it has potential but the smoke was rather unimpressive. At least taste wise, stone was ok. I just don't care for weed that has no taste and that stuff was almost harsh even though it had a good flush and burned to a nice light grey ash.

Just too much dank everywhere to keep something that doesn't jump out.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the next is yours, lol idk why the hell i aint do it today too.slipped my mind


Toking on some of your nhk in kief form, nice lazy afternoon good day for some kush. Got a turkey in the oven that my mother gave me a couple of days ago makes the house smell real good. After this going to be a lean week next week lol. Noodle week haha  Turkey will last awhile though just don't know if I can stand all the tryptophan though lol


....hey cool http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?tname=nutrient&dbid=103


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 25, 2013)

Tryptophan causes what we call in my house, the "itis" always get it after thanksgiving, lol.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 25, 2013)

MMMMmmmmm turkey!!

Just a bit bummed... so far my double grape apollos have not sprouted taps after almost 2 days... the chocolate chunkey monkeys did in <1 under the same conditions.  Came with the same batch of Caliband and BMF that just didn't sprout. I actually found two one tiny sprout of each of those two last night under the soil I'm trying to save that may survive... but most didn't sprout I found one last night with the seed still completely uncracked... dunno if it's a bad batch or something happened to them between there and here.  I still have more seeds of both the caliband and BMF to try to sprout later hopefully i'll have better luck but those were all the double GAs I had.... and the only apollo cross I had, and you know i'm an apollo fan  I don't think I have mentioned here, but my old Overgrow user name (not that anyone would probably remember even if you were on OG) was Apollo11Genius  I need to find some apollo 11s to sprout sometime too.

A bit psyched... finally managed to arrange to get some bud today at a price that's reasonable... gonna go pick up in a couple hours.. yay me! Just hope it's good

My new babies are finally taking off too first leaves today 2x the size of petioles finally and I can see the leafbuds for the first multifingered leaves sprouting. Still have a few runties lagging behind, but those always catch up eventually.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2013)

Those beans are under strict orders not to sprout for bongwell because he didn't pay "actual" money for them. Kidding bro got to let the asshole flag fly sometimes.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 25, 2013)

Owl, made a little clone tutorial for you on my thread Check it. 

I'm gonna go get high.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 26, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Those beans are under strict orders not to sprout for bongwell because he didn't pay "actual" money for them. Kidding bro got to let the asshole flag fly sometimes.


lol i'm sure it's some kinda conspiracy by the gov't.... probably zapped the seeds with xrays in the mail or something  obammmaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2013)

Starting to groom some SB x BDs both phenos to start adding to the mix.

The NHKs and the GAs have had a nice run this winter but their numbers are starting to wind down. There are still a few harvest of both left and I'll keep some going for headstash for sure but they both turned out to be medium yeilders and you know me haha.......

The quest begins for a beefy mama...


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 26, 2013)

Ohhh I see that bong and cup of coffee. I've got my coffee.... BRB!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2013)

Cowboy I crack up every time I see your avy it's classic lol!

Thanks for the likes


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2013)

I got a cross i had to call "donkey dick" if you wanna try that.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2013)

Grape Apollo x Blue Dream doms are starting to poke their heads up above ground. Third day in soil and it will be a few more days before they all break ground. With being in a deep freeze up here I couldn't find an ideal place to germ them, temps were all over the place and for the most part averaged in the low 60s where the beans were, and consequently none of them cracked open during the germimation process (well 2 did but just barely) but that doesn't matter it just takes a few days longer for them to wake up. 

Right before being planted...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I got a cross i had to call "donkey dick" if you wanna try that.


Thanks man. I think I'm going to work my skunk in it at some point if I get a keeper. Got 5 Pure Skunk seedlings that will be jumping into veg stage pretty quick. I need to research skunks more, all I know is they are good to breed with lol


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 27, 2013)

Morning cave dwellers, what's good my brothers!
I been busy and not feeling real good, excuse me for mostly lurking. 
How about sharing up some nice sticky pineapple cindy.....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 27, 2013)

oh yea btw Skunky monkey is (Early Skunk x Jack Herer) x Gorilla Grape


View attachment 2259371View attachment 2246580View attachment 2246584

thats two pheno's View attachment 2259372View attachment 2259373


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh wow cowboy that looks real nice damn mang! It's making my mouth water haha, no really that's cool,,,,I gave my only C99 pineapple keeper clone to my ex-wife a while back (and an nhk T ; )and kept a cutting of it for myself. The cutting is a nice size clone now and will be pulling the trigger on it soon.

Sending good karma out your way brother keep your head up


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2013)

Just what I'm listening to thought I would share. Very depressing vid though

[video=youtube_share;6Ejga4kJUts]http://youtu.be/6Ejga4kJUts[/video]


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2013)

Good old fashion red neck rock and roll good one to CRANK!

[video=youtube_share;ec0XKhAHR5I]http://youtu.be/ec0XKhAHR5I[/video]


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 27, 2013)

The fact that you're watching this vid makes me think you're around my age  Of their songs I prefer this one:

[video=youtube;G6Kspj3OO0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G6Kspj3OO0s[/video]


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah you kinda right man lol, Cranberries would be my ex-wifes influence she's was quite a bit younger than I. Linger is a great song!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2013)

Heading out to walk the dog and enjoy the bright blue sky. Walks have been rather short this week lol

Blue Bubbamaster day 4 of flower...


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 27, 2013)

Haha so I'm your wife's age... mine's quite a bit younger than me too 

can't wait to see what the blue bubbamasters look like in flower... do they usually get any color on'em or is this your first run? Can't wait til mine start to get near as big as those you have there they are so boring when they're little sprouts  I swear they are taking the longest ever to mature but it seems I am just impatient. Not sure if I'm imagining or impatient, but it's the first time in almost forever I think I haven't added in a good amount of EWC into my seedling mix... just got excited to try this new mix and didn't even think about it... also outta EWC -- they are so expensive these days once I get settled in CA I'm definitely getting worm bins, compost bins etc set up. Gonna be doing a lot of farmin' get a good garden going as well. Someday...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah it's nice when they are younger. Christ I see woman my age and I'm like,,,oh fuk!

This is the second run on the bbm, first was a bean run. I don't expect to see any colors in this pheno but there was a bb dom seeded plant that will have some interesting phenos in her offspring.


----------



## Theowl (Jan 27, 2013)

Damn, sorry I've been missin here lately.. Gues what?! My Cindy is a girl! 







hope she ends up as nice as cowboy's up there!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 28, 2013)

Theowl said:


> Damn, sorry I've been missin here lately.. Gues what?! My Cindy is a girl!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Way to go man that's cool!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2013)

i got 3 males my first go, im hoping for females this time.


----------



## AllAboutIt (Jan 28, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah it's nice when they are younger. Christ I see woman my age and I'm like,,,oh fuk!


LOL!! This thread never fails....excuse me whiles I continue to laugh in the shadows of the cave


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2013)

Lol, glad thats not a problem i have to worry about now.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 28, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, glad thats not a problem i have to worry about now.


Happy for ya bro

Bit of a lazy day I'm thinking, nothing too time consuming for gardening projects. Could pot up clones, there are always plants to uncan lol, but I'll have to wait till next week when I have some dough to get some dirt. Also stamps and envelopes too lol. Noodle week this week haha.

Probably be making hash in a little while I been procrastinating on that project for a week now. Coming out of the deep freeze, going to start snowing in a couple of hours that will be nice. Then rain for the next two days blah


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 28, 2013)

NHK yum yum...


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 28, 2013)

JESUS! That hash looks like a blonde I took down back in college... and I bet she makes you feel just as good   

Nice work, Sensei!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 28, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Always fire from you mang.
> 
> I made f1s of the sb x bd both phenos if you want to give some back to pops and other peeps. And the new blue bubbamasters too. Don't think the PK x SAD will make it to bean form. I'm sure it has potential but the smoke was rather unimpressive. At least taste wise, stone was ok. I just don't care for weed that has no taste and that stuff was almost harsh even though it had a good flush and burned to a nice light grey ash.
> 
> Just too much dank everywhere to keep something that doesn't jump out.


That is sad to hear, but I agree if it aint dank that dont waste yer time.

My Tahoe ids the same way high is cool and a lil different, but short lived and the smell taste is just not there, and actually the taste is bad at the 2nd hit and beyond.
Disappointed but I am moving on.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow HC that's thats a lot of hash !! Pretty too!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 28, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> JESUS! That hash looks like a blonde I took down back in college... and I bet she makes you feel just as good
> 
> Nice work, Sensei!


Thank you grasshopper! 

Looking forward to some kush hash to smoke,,,,snow and rain in the forcast all week some fire will be sweet. Put me out of my misery haha 



bassman999 said:


> That is sad to hear, but I agree if it aint dank that dont waste yer time.
> 
> My Tahoe ids the same way high is cool and a lil different, but short lived and the smell taste is just not there, and actually the taste is bad at the 2nd hit and beyond.
> Disappointed but I am moving on.


Yupper you know how it bassman. Actually I have 2 big clones of the PK x SAD vegging and one small one in case I decide to keep it so she'll go through again. They are in the run scheduled to be flipped in 2 weeks


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 28, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wow HC that's thats a lot of hash !! Pretty too!


Thanks man, still using pops method of letting the trim soak for 30 min before stirring, really helps with the quality. That was from one bag of trim that had already been kiefed twice and I still have 3 more bags out in the barn to do sometime lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 28, 2013)

So a bonehead move on my part, I just realized that I have had a light leak for the past few weeks in the big budroom. Total negligence on my part the light was from my air purifier,,,,,blues and reds from the buttons. I always keep tape over the buttons on any appliances in the flower room but when my fan shit the bed a few weeks ago (at least) I replaced it with one of the air purifiers but totally forgot about the lights on it lol. Oi fuking vay eh


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2013)

Do you think it affected the grow any? I fell into a habit of leaving my tent open at bight that recently stopped. I'm not sure if it affected my grow any it was only ambient light frojm my veg which is facing opposit the tent and its cfls. but itf it affected anything, its yield.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 28, 2013)

It may have affected yeild on my last harvest a little and this one too but not a whole lot. And all of the established strains did not freak out but it looks like the bbm (day5) did. She's starting to grow some balls, guess I'll just pick them off keep an eye on her and hope for the best


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 28, 2013)

Yikes... light leaks suck. You gotta imagine if it's not as much light as moonlight it's not going to do too much you would think...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 28, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Yikes... light leaks suck. You gotta imagine if it's not as much light as moonlight it's not going to do too much you would think...


that is my reasoning as well.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 28, 2013)

Or city lights. Plants grow with all the light pollution


----------



## Theowl (Jan 28, 2013)

Unless they had TOTAL darkness beforehand... Then it MAY have had an effect. 

But a full moon is pretty damn bright. 
And like I've said before--when's the last time you heard someone say "man! The moon really fucked up my grow!" ?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 29, 2013)

Your right owlman I think it comes down to what they are used to or have become acclimated too. There was a considerable amount of light coming off of the air purifier I'm not suprised that the bbm had a problem with it, hope they snap out of it. My yeild was down last harvest and it was prolly due to the light leak I had just written it off thinking maybe it was because I haven't been using Earth Juice and I'm also using a cheaper kelp fertilizer.

Starting to formulate plans for a new growroom. Actually a modification on the one I have now SO ANY INPUT IS APPRECIATED. Around Mar 1st when the weather breaks is the timeframe. There is no heat in the bedroom that I'm using, that's the reason I'm waiting for the end of winter.

Slanted ceilings, I haven't calculated sq footage yet but it's roughly the size of a small bedroom. Plan is to eventually add another light to flower with there's plenty of room to put 2 in a line. I'll still have to have a seperate room inside the bedroom for a vegging room. Be nice to get a small mh for that


Got about 6" of snow last night I'm heading out in a little while to taxi my daughter up to school


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 29, 2013)

Lol, the size "small bedroom" could be a large bedroom, depending on who you ask lol. is it like 9 x 9 ?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh new grow room?? That sounds fun. If I were close I'd help you build that shit lickidy split!

I found some magical fairy dust on my doorstep yesterday. Holy shit the fairy laid a lot of eggs for me. 

THANKS FAIRY!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 29, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, the size "small bedroom" could be a large bedroom, depending on who you ask lol. is it like 9 x 9 ?


I'll measure it. Just getting home and getting shtoned and making some quick bread for breakfast. Noodle week haha. 


It's 18 x 12, I guess it's the slanted ceilings that make the room feel small but that's a fair amount of floor space to work with.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 29, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Oh new grow room?? That sounds fun. If I were close I'd help you build that shit lickidy split!
> 
> I found some magical fairy dust on my doorstep yesterday. Holy shit the fairy laid a lot of eggs for me.
> 
> THANKS FAIRY!


Told ya johnny appleseed


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 29, 2013)

Dude, Johnny Appleseed for sure! I'm going to dish some out to my brother in law... he'll do them right 

edit: And others of course, too. He'll just be the first....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 29, 2013)

Not a doubt in my mind brother!

Update on the 2 Blue Bubbamaster clones that I thought hermed. WRONG!! They are both straight up males, not a pussy hair or a calyx to be found. I must have kept the wrong clones lol. No wonder they were such strong growers oh well,,,,,not going to breed them, might take a cutting for a future breeding project but that would be about it. Shit now I want to drop some of the bbm beans but I'm also about to drop a bunch of blue dream dom beans in hopes of finding a gem to contribute to my ongoing cash crop project

.....the stalks right below the tops are as thick as a pencil


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 30, 2013)

You ever have buds that are so pretty that you didn't want to chop them lol? Man those DBL GA #1s are some lookers and they are only at day 45. Such a high flower to leaf ratio too a blind man could trim them. I'll try and get a halfway decent pic when the lights come on.

Anyone else think I should try and learn to type with more than just two fingers haha?


----------



## AllAboutIt (Jan 30, 2013)

Mr popular, always wit da full box overr darrre (typing in best local accent)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 30, 2013)

AllAboutIt said:


> Mr popular, always wit da full box overr darrre (typing in best local accent)


Haha you ever seen the show Moonshiners? That's about how we talk up here 

...emptied my in box brother


----------



## AllAboutIt (Jan 30, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha you ever seen the show Moonshiners? That's about how we talk up here


Moonshiners is a great show! my people are originaly from the Ozarks. I have a pic of my great grand dad hauling shine with his trusty donkey/mule. The county is still 'dry' to this day, not that i have been there this decade..lol When i was a teen I remember asking my mother about Great Granddads fire water... She replied with "he did what he had to do to provide for his family babe". Nothing like mommas blessing on the DL.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 30, 2013)

AllAboutIt said:


> Moonshiners is a great show! my people are originaly from the Ozarks. I have a pic of my great grand dad hauling shine with his trusty donkey/mule. The county is still 'dry' to this day, not that i have been there this decade..lol When i was a teen I remember asking my mother about Great Granddads fire water... She replied with "he did what he had to do to provide for his family babe". Nothing like mommas blessing on the DL.


"Nothing like mommas blessing on the DL."

That's really cool man thanks for sharing. I emphathize with those folks for sure.

Have a great day mang from one mtn man to another


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 30, 2013)

Double Grape Apollo at day 45...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 30, 2013)

Grape Apollo resin dripper...







NHK in the middle...


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 30, 2013)

Yup. Should prolly never stop growing that strain


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 30, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Yup. Should prolly never stop growing that strain


Got the Dizzlen Shizillon man to thank for the resin dripper, it's my favorite strain though it can be a pretty intense high. Can thank him for half of my DBL GA too as a matter of fact lol


....been been filing the pipeline with a shitload of that strain this winter, can't imagine that there's a better strain in the state ; !)


----------



## AllAboutIt (Jan 30, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Have a great day mang from one mtn man to another


Ima generation removed from the hills but i still LOVE whiskey and wear a flannel daily so as the saying goes. You can take'em from the hills but....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 30, 2013)

Just getting back from the grow store, got some blue dream dom sb x bd clones that I want to get potted up and start taking clones. Excited to eventually work the resin dripper and skunk into the blue dream


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 30, 2013)

Record highs today. Watched ALL of the snow melt in the past 24 hrs. Two January thaws this year critters will like it, riders and skiers are prolly crying


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 30, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Record highs today. Watched ALL of the snow melt in the past 24 hrs. Two January thaws this year critters will like it, riders and skiers are prolly crying


Like its spring already or something


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 30, 2013)

theloadeddragon said:


> Like its spring already or something


Yeah I wish lol. Got a little bit of cabin fever this year too bad this is just a tease. Got 5 seasons here,,,,mud season is in March spring comes around May


----------



## Voidling (Jan 30, 2013)

Today went a little cooler but we've had one or two days in the 80's already.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 31, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Today went a little cooler but we've had one or two days in the 80's already.


Yep, 70's for two days, tornado watch yesterday, now back to the 40's....wtfrenchtoast! lol


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 31, 2013)

i dunno what's up with this cool weather the last couple days... like it's winter or something!!! i actually had to turn the heat on last night


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 31, 2013)

HI HIGHLander!!! YOUR garden looks awesome! 
sorry to hear about the light leak issue. I hope it doesnt effect your yeild very much. I have small oscilaating fans that have a green little lights on them but i didnt think much of it because i read once that green light is ok and doesnt effect the garden in a negitive way. Like if you need to work on your garden when the lights are out if you use a green light to see things its ok. i hope that is true or i might cover my fans green light with duct tape or something. my cottoncandy ended up revegging and i have NO idea why other then maybe that. some strains seem overly sensitive.
Is that the Anne Frank room with the cool flowey wall paper?When i first saw the pictures i thought that those were drying BUDS!!
pretty trippy. good luck with the new clones . And YES i have grown some beautiful plants that i never wanted to chop because they were so pretty, . I know exactly how you feel! i cant wait to feel that way again one day.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks Ambz as pretty as they look the chop starts tomorrow. I have read the same thing as far as green light not affecting plants during the dark period but who knows lol. I do use a flashlight with a green bulb if I have to go in at night though. The Anne Frank closet is in my bedroom (remember I showed it to you when you slept over ; ) that is my vegging area outside of the flower room where you see the grapes on the wall paper. 

Hope you can start growing again soon hon and when you do I'll set you up good. On my way out to do some grocery shopping in a few,,,,,my daughters coming over today, I asked her what she wanted for lunch...tacos lol! She sure is my kid


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 1, 2013)

im sorry i bearly remember that wild weekend with you. your weed was so mind blowing and you were so charming i didnt pay much attention to anything else. i cant WAIT to start growing AGAIN ONE DAY. Its fuckin killin, pure torture. good news though. i get my gear back tomorrrow! YEAH!!!! and samples of my babys!!!! through all the shit i was so very fortunate to have met one person , a fuckin angle , honest and a heart of gold . he saved my girls through a shit load of hard work and harvested them all. your an angle too highlander so giving and caring. Have a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## Dayzt (Feb 1, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> im sorry i bearly remember that wild weekend with you. your weed was so mind blowing and you were so charming i didnt pay much attention to anything else. i cant WAIT to start growing AGAIN ONE DAY. Its fuckin killin, pure torture. good news though. i get my gear back tomorrrow! YEAH!!!! and samples of my babys!!!! through all the shit i was so very fortunate to have met one person , a fuckin angle , honest and a heart of gold . he saved my girls through a shit load of hard work and harvested them all. your an angle too highlander so giving and caring. Have a wonderful weekend!!!


Don't mean to stick my nose in here, but CONGRATS AMBER ON YOUR 4000th POST!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 1, 2013)

Dayzt said:


> Don't mean to stick my nose in here, but CONGRATS AMBER ON YOUR 4000th POST!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks sweetheart! so it turns out the guy who saved my ass and plants never did waterfarm or hydro before..now hes hOOKED! got like 4 in veg right now..blue dream a kuple kushes ...
your inspiration, DAYZT, contiues to spiral in such magical ways.


----------



## Dayzt (Feb 1, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Thanks sweetheart! so it turns out the guy who saved my ass and plants never did waterfarm or hydro before..now hes hOOKED! got like 4 in veg right now..blue dream a kuple kushes ...
> your inspiration, DAYZT, contiues to spiral in such magical ways.


You're welcome! It's so awesome to hear when someone else is inspired by you - especially when it's for a skill that provides a life giving/saving/imrproving thing like Cannabis. Spread the news - "There's nothing to it but to DO IT!"


----------



## Voidling (Feb 1, 2013)

I wish I could run hydro well but my heat issues just won't allow it


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 2, 2013)

Voidling said:


> I wish I could run hydro well but my heat issues just won't allow it


What good voidman. Seems like I remember you saying way back when that you were going to switch over to dirt at some point. Still in the works?


Made some Grape Apollo hash last night to go with the NHK hash I have. It's been a couple of weeks since I have smoked any green. Not nesessarily by choice just no weed in the cave lately. That should change by next week, got 8 DBL GAs that start coming down this morning I'm stoked!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 2, 2013)

DBL Grape Apollo #1













This ones for you Ambzybamzy ; !)


----------



## Voidling (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah I plan to pick up a second tote today. I'm going to have two totes the size of my hydro tub nested. Holes 8n the top one for drainage. That way I have a short flower bed rather than taller pots to maximize my height


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 2, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Yeah I plan to pick up a second tote today. I'm going to have two totes the size of my hydro tub nested. Holes 8n the top one for drainage. That way I have a short flower bed rather than taller pots to maximize my height


Ah ok gotcha. I think you'll find soil is pretty forgiving, I'll check things out later. Have a good one


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 4, 2013)

Stopping by to check out the jungle  I almost didnt make it out


----------



## Theowl (Feb 4, 2013)

HC, I gotta say, I really dig your appreciation for indoor houseplants man! Greenery, Greenery, all around... In the midst Highlander is found..


----------



## Voidling (Feb 4, 2013)

Can't remember if you wanted poppies. Found black swan poppy seeds at home depot. Quick search online made them look like the right kind


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 4, 2013)

"We're in the highlands. Where else? Running down a mountainside. The sun is shining. It's not cold. You've got your sheepskins on... and the boots I made for you. Good night, my bonny Heather."


----------



## Theowl (Feb 4, 2013)

I'll have to grab some more anyways,(poppies)I think I gave all I had to Senseimilla, wherever the heck he is.. Lol
And the black ones are great! They can be almost 5.5" across.. That makes for a damn showy flower. Did you get a single flower type, or a double flowered? Don't feed em too much if any, they thrive on poor, "distressed" soil. Same as sweet potatoes..


----------



## Voidling (Feb 4, 2013)

Black swan is a double. Andthe petals don't look like normal poppy petals so good camp. Hopefully potent enough to be worthwhile. Plenty of poor soil around here. I hope to spread them all around in a couple years. Each year do a different variety, making seeds, then spread them


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Stopping by to check out the jungle  I almost didnt make it out





Theowl said:


> HC, I gotta say, I really dig your appreciation for indoor houseplants man! Greenery, Greenery, all around... In the midst Highlander is found..


You should see the front porch when the weather warms up lol. I have beans and plans for a shitload of new flowers to plant outside of it and to put trellis' in front of the windows to make it even more jungle like . It was real cold like zero this morning but bright blue sky and I'm out on the porch with some of the houseplants sampling some DBL GA. First green in almost 3 weeks, purty shtoned right now lol! Still too cold for any mj out here though. 



ReefBongwell said:


> "We're in the highlands. Where else? Running down a mountainside. The sun is shining. It's not cold. You've got your sheepskins on... and the boots I made for you. Good night, my bonny Heather."


That was a sad scene. Good movie and I think about the only good movie Lambert did. "Hello Breenda ; !)"



Trying to friggen wrap my head around the fact that my ex now owes 3 times the amount on the house that I left her and the mortgage is now twice as much (1200). And she's going to lose the house. She doesn't even live there but 10% of the time now but my 18 year old son lives theres and should have ended up with the house eventually. When I lived there I was a bit of a workaholic and did so much work to that house,,,,remodeling, building a big beautiful garage and basketball court to name just a couple.

Thinking my son and his girlfriend are going to try and hold on as long as they can, not sure how much I can help but I'm going to do what I can. My ex has already caught my wrath this morning for fucking up so big. Not to mention she went through our 401k of over 100 grand that I left her. It was her money that went into it but it was my studying world markets for years and hedging and predicting that made us the money. Shit I'm getting over 35% on my investments right now and we were doing that back then too.

There done ranting  Maybe hopefully. I dont fuking know haha oi vey


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 5, 2013)

That sucks HC. My father in law fucked up in the exact same way. Not being smart and living within ones means did it to him. My wife read him the riot act for it too. 

Hope ur well aside bru! One handed typing is slooooooooow


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 5, 2013)

Haha got a little someone in your arms ; ?)

Heading out for a walk to soak up some sunshine. Think the temp is around 10 lol. At least there is no wind it's actually quite nice out


----------



## Voidling (Feb 5, 2013)

72 with high of 82 here


----------



## Theowl (Feb 5, 2013)

Hey HC, have you seen this happen yet? 











thats the BubbaMaster #2 of what I'm growing... Had you had any go purple?


----------



## Theowl (Feb 5, 2013)

Don't worry about the white specs y'all, it's DE


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice purpling on the stems too... wonder what it'll smell/taste like...


----------



## Theowl (Feb 5, 2013)

Smells classic... Earthy, soilish, a slight tinge of spicy... 
Quite nice!


----------



## Theowl (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah Reef, that whole girl has the purpleness to the stems..
#1 has bright, almost dayglo green stems, and zero purpling to the buds. 

Basically same smell so far(I think... the Smash Hole Punch and MODxCheese are stanky! I'll have to move them out to see what they really smell like!)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 6, 2013)

Theowl said:


> Hey HC, have you seen this happen yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the fu,,,,?? No man I haven't and I don't really think there should be any purps in that strain. Not sure,,,maybe mislabeled beans or maybe ubber resessive genes?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2013)

HI The Highlanders Cave! caveman..
Thats great news about turning your house into a jungle. Have you ever done any hydro or concider it for fun one day?. What if i accidently sent you my waterfarm kit ? lol, i dont think you could just let it sit there could you?, could i turn a dirtbag.ger into a waterboy? haha

i cant believe how cold it is there for you! its been real nice here in the 70's. im really diggin this weather ..heres my first THC skech. i like the leaf ok but not the background. ill try some more.
have a good one caveman , dwellers and assholes too.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 6, 2013)

Hahe nice one doc! And nope, can't switch this dirtbag boy over to hydro lol. You know old dog new tricks thing 

This is awesome ambzy thanks!!


----------



## Theowl (Feb 6, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> What the fu,,,,?? No man I haven't and I don't really think there should be any purps in that strain. Not sure,,,maybe mislabeled beans or maybe ubber resessive genes?


I don't think you'd mislabel them... But who knows with all that hash smoke rolling around  
yeah it blew my mind! I was all "how the hell? What did I do?!" Then I examined closer and saw what was going on... Must be a recessive gene. I should get a cut of it eh? 

Ha! Check this out, I was so sure my Smash Hole Punch was a dude.. But held it for pollen anyway... Turns out its a chick!! I chatted with Dizz, and he confirmed that they will sometimes look like nuts for a while before popping pistils. Lmao, almost tossed it a while back! Glad I didn't, it's got a raunchy deep odor, I want to lick it..


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 6, 2013)

i cut out the leaf with the THC under it and its just floating on a larger piece of plain blank white paper. I would like to draw you barn with it. Can you post a picture of it or a barn similar from the front .? tankz youz... puff puff pass pineapple expresssss yes yes yes. .you dont know what your missing caveman, hydro fuckin rocks. ill never get another dirty bag of dirt in my tent again.lol.only jokin only jokin.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2013)

Sure baby I'll take a pic of my barn today.

Is it spring yet,,,,going to get dumped on tonight and tomorrow over 2 ft!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2013)

i heard 'bout the oncoing snow. also heard usps is stopping mail delivery on saturdays, starting this year. Yo doc, when you gonna get bored n hook me up? i love art ,especially when i know the artist. it should be easy my interest are broad but the things tha represent me would be weed,dogs,music n syringes and my name Trouble  i was jk unless youd do it. lol. 'HC i have a purpling lush i think it may be genetic on this girl it came out of my f4 bag so i'm 99.9% positive it is lush. got the smell of her and all just a tiny bit of color. Also the NHK x Caliband smell to the high heavens i think i got 5 going in veg. i tossed the beans otherwise. Gotta Chocolate Habenero going too. when i harvest n dry you'll be sure to get some for your chilli or taco's...HOT!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey ambz this is what I'm going to do. As you can see mine is not a working farms barn lol, but give me a few min and I'll run up to my cuz's while there is still some blue sky and take a pic of his with the mountain in the background. Actually he has two farms up there haha. And what is one of the nicest views of Mt. --------- in the state.


Going to go wake up the girls and head out be back in a few. I'll talk to you T


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2013)

Brrr it's cold up there lol 1F think I darn near got frostbite on my fingers good thing I'm so friggen shtoned haha. I'll check out the pics, I was thinking he had a better view of the mountain than I have and you could work it into your drawing if you wanted Ambz

Puff puff pass Grape Apollo hash>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2013)

Give you something to work with sweetie....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> i heard 'bout the oncoing snow. also heard usps is stopping mail delivery on saturdays, starting this year. Yo doc, when you gonna get bored n hook me up? i love art ,especially when i know the artist. it should be easy my interest are broad but the things tha represent me would be weed,dogs,music n syringes and my name Trouble  i was jk unless youd do it. lol. 'HC i have a purpling lush i think it may be genetic on this girl it came out of my f4 bag so i'm 99.9% positive it is lush. got the smell of her and all just a tiny bit of color. Also the NHK x Caliband smell to the high heavens i think i got 5 going in veg. i tossed the beans otherwise. Gotta Chocolate Habenero going too. when i harvest n dry you'll be sure to get some for your chilli or taco's...HOT!


Yeah scraping Sat mail is prolly a good idea. And then it will be mon and lol

So the lush/caliband is a stinker huh,,,hope you get some good weight off them, you should the caliband was pretty good yeilder and quick too peeps should eat it up. Got a couple runs of the nhk in flower right now and another to get flipped in another week and a half then going to get into the blue dream doms, they should be huge by then. Skunks are going good, should flip them soon and see what I have to play with out of the five.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 7, 2013)

And more on the way, lol fuck that. Hope you got everything you need. thats end of the world weather down here !


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 7, 2013)

oh my i was thinkin more of a ghetto type barn..with like a cow smokin a fatty stickin its head out the front door with broken wooden 2 by 4s all around. my mind is in the gutter, warped , fragmented.
i could eat that mountain up. def one i would hike up to the top of fur sure.
your "barn" is fuckin totally bitchin.When i lived in Santa rosa California i rented an art studio space in the loft of a barn like yours. I cleaned the horses stables below in exchange for rent. i hated it. bailed after like 3 months. nice pad but the owerz were snobby assholes and were spying on me.lol. 
cuz randys got cows? . those are cool pictures.thaks for sharing.its like 70 degrees here but its pretty lame town i wanna move to colorodo.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2013)

A lot of people seem to be wanting to move to Colorado these days. Can't blame them lol. And that's good,,,go west everybody hehe I'm a shit. Yeah my little barn is pretty cool gots lots of room, my cousins barns are both (there's two different barns in the mtn pics) working dairy farms. Come on over we'll hike that mtn,,,it's not the biggest in the world but it's the tallest one in this state 


Hash making night tonight haven't really smoked any green in about 3 weeks. So far tonight made a little NHK, a lot of GA lol and about to go soak some blue dream dom and dbl ga trim


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Feb 7, 2013)

Dairy farm=Mushrooms No.....


Beech


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 7, 2013)

So hooking up with woman at my age is a nightmare mainly because I'm not friggen attracted to grandmothers lmao. Even woman in their 40s a lot are pretty darn scary looking out there. It doesn't help that I'm pretty anti social not to mention having to meet parents and family and friends and all that fun stuff that comes with a new relationship is a nightmare. I joined match.com a little while ago and getting to see who's out there. I can zero in on my town for the locals or look wherever. Man that's depressing lol getting old sucks especially when I'm such a kid at heart still. Plus the fact that I'm a grower puts a monkey wrench into everything to put it mildly. Been very depressed lately no fun being alone. All my friends are gone and now everyone's really just accaintances.

Soo where I'm going with this,,,,earlier this evening I was really second guessing myself on if I had made the right decision breaking up with my girlfriend and while I'm thinking that, I get a call from her! Hadn't heard from her in a month or so (prolly the last time she was ovulating haha sorry ambz ; ) but right out of the blue like that and right then was really cool. Weighing the pros and cons doesn't hurt that she's 10 yrs younger than I and really hot, doesn't have anything to do with her parents and I know her family and friends and she's fine with me growing. 

Oh and too cool she was calling from Vegas lol. I knew she was going to be out there this week on a business trip and she was calling from Ceasers Palace lol. She misses her baby and I know she would come back to me in sec

Trim should be ready to go been soaking for 30 min


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 8, 2013)

well why'd you break up with her in the first place? musta been a reason 

i hear ya on all that.... not to mention, what do you put on your match.com profile... 'hey i love growing weed!' new relationships for a grower is another new risk of getting put in jail if you make the wrong decision who to trust... but not an issue for me  was that the one you gave plants to or some such?? if so it seemed you were happy to be rid of her before... remember not to think with your johnson   i'd like to tell you it's no problem, don't worry about her, you can go find that ideal person, but unfortunately i agree with you that it's not going to be easy with the dating pool you're dealing with  they need weedmatch.com... but it'd be like 5000 dudes and 50 girls probably. still it's all trade offs... you may be lonely sometimes being single, but you are definitely wayyyyyyyyy more free.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 8, 2013)

I think she heard YOU ovulating HC! lol
That chick drives you crazy, lol
Must be some good pussy! 
Check out fling or adult friend finder, those are more your speed and cut to the chase. hahahah 
Nothing wrong with using the web like that, my wife found me on myspace. See it's not always the man being the stalker either, lol

The puss is a powerful thing, we as men are in a bad situation with that whole arrangement. I wondered how long you would last


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks guys for listening I think things will work themselves out


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2013)

sounds more like HC misses his baby, and she was in a nice vegas hotel room and got her hormones jumpin.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 8, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> sounds more like HC misses his baby, and she was in a nice vegas hotel room and got her hormones jumpin.


Ha ya think 

Off to do some 4 wheelin yeeeeeeha!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 8, 2013)

I only been 4wheelin once. My moms hubby had two. he's a big kids, but i was raised on cycles until my dad died(from a motorcycle accident) i love my two wheels, if i didnt have a girl. i wouldnt have a car.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 8, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I think she heard YOU ovulating HC! lol
> That chick drives you crazy, lol
> 
> 
> ...





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I only been 4wheelin once. My moms hubby had two. he's a big kids, but i was raised on cycles until my dad died(from a motorcycle accident) i love my two wheels, if i didnt have a girl. i wouldnt have a car.


I can see you sitting on your big fat harley man. With a blunt of course lol.

Nah I don't have a 4 wheeler I just went out bombing around the roads in my Pathfinder. Their pretty slick right now 


Yo cowboy I know you were brother haha.I think T was too 


Bassman and T......these are the purple kush x sweet afghani delight. They will get run through again, maybe the second generation smoke will have more taste than the first that happens a lot. They get flipped in about a week, going to upcan them in a few min from the rosepots to the 3.5 gal containers they will get rootbound if I don't. 

They don't grow tall but man they have some thick stalks and branches.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 9, 2013)

hey assholes, ya'll can reee late to dis ..
did you see this yet? this is hysterical...have a smashing weekend.
[video=youtube_share;TtGFUP42liM]http://youtu.be/TtGFUP42liM[/video]


----------



## Theowl (Feb 9, 2013)

Hahaha^

HC, those are gorgeous! Thicky thick stemmed girls eh? Mmm hhmmmm 

Hope y'all all(or all y'all) have a groovy evening!


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 10, 2013)

Is that cookie kicking in yet man? lol

mornin' cave dwellers!
I have to share this, dropped my favorite piece in the sink and of course it broke. This lead way to getting a new favorite, shower head base to 11 arm tree double perc bub!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 10, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> hey assholes, ya'll can reee late to dis ..
> did you see this yet? this is hysterical...have a smashing weekend


That was good doc! "Now where the fuck did that qtr go? Yeah I was drafted right after I saw Iron Butterfly,,,,didn't actually go to Nam though, I was stationed in New Jersy. Well your going to have to pay for the qtr I lost dude" ahahaha

Glad I'm a grower and not a dealer lol. Have a good one baby!



Theowl said:


> Hahaha^
> 
> HC, those are gorgeous! Thicky thick stemmed girls eh? Mmm hhmmmm
> 
> Hope y'all all(or all y'all) have a groovy evening!


Hey owlman what happenin

Evening wasn't particulaly groovy, morning is though bro! Yeah I potted 5 girls into 3.5s, 2 of them were the PK x SAD, 2 C4 and my keeper C99 cut. They are all going to explode I can see it already!



colocowboy said:


> Is that cookie kicking in yet man? lol
> 
> mornin' cave dwellers!
> I have to share this, dropped my favorite piece in the sink and of course it broke. This lead way to getting a new favorite, shower head base to 11 arm tree double perc bub!
> View attachment 2519072View attachment 2519073


That's awesome cowboy! What a shitty feeling though it must have been when your piece fell into the sink. You know if I go over to the kitchen counter and give my bong just a little nudge hmm lol,,,,,,,,,,maybe I'll end up with a nicer piece too 

Friggen blizzard,,,,,,,,,,she made it to washington from vegas yesterday but with all the flights backed up we couldn't find anything nonstop up to the airport here so she's taking amtrak all the way back. That will get her to the southern part of the state late tonight. I told her I would drive down to DC to get her, it's like 12 hrs definitly doable. Made her feel good that I offered.


----------



## Voidling (Feb 11, 2013)

Hey HC, I started a new thread. Trying to do a mini wicking bed with coco perlite mix.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/623923-voidlings-wicking-bed.html


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 11, 2013)

Wicky wicky wicky worrrdddddd to ya mama

I been transplanting up a storm the last couple days... 22 down, 9 to go (ran out of base soil, gotta bunch of pots half filled with super soil sitting outside, time to run to the hydro store tomorrow)

I have a real good feeling about how this one's gonna end up... only issue is I only got 4 weeks til they HAVE to get flipped to 12/12.... wish I had more veg time... woulda been plenty if the first group hadn't gotten stunted and i didn't start a new batch of seeds a little over a week ago.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 12, 2013)

Gotcha Voidman I'll be there. I know you got good folk in your corner too.

Bongwell guess you'll have to give them even more love and attention,,,,maybe music or a diy carbon thingy with soda bottles or something.


I have such a twisted sense of humor.............funniest thing I heard all week was the 4000 passengers stranded at sea right now on the cruise ship with no running water or electricty. Think I peed my pants lol. Now I'm getting my rocks off watching black rambo on CNN


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 12, 2013)

I got a co2 boost bucket spraying co2 into the air during lights on... haven't noticed any better growth rate... i was thinking about getting a really nice hood for the 600w but i'm thinking I can run this batch all under LEDs without the 600w and maybe I should just put that money into a co2 system ASAP... i actually have the money that i could do it now... and if i'm gonna do it this harvest, it'd be better to do it sooner than later... shit i think i just talked myself into buying a co2 setup this week... only question is whether to get it at the local hydro or mail order it... everything's so fucking expensive to ship by mail these days... wanted to buy this hood that cost over $200 online that is not available locally... the shipping was more than the hood due to it being oversized. any of you guys ever set up a co2 system (tank)? wondering how hard it is...


----------



## SupaM (Feb 13, 2013)

Reef, try Plantlightinghydroponics.com. I got both my blockbuster hoods there, really affordable. ATB!


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 13, 2013)

Yo HC how you been? Things are good my way. 


Anybody check out the glass blowing documentary on netflix? Its pretty neat!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey Aev buddy! Good to see ya. I haven't seen that doc... sounds sick. It's been a looonnnnggg fucking day in Boboland, so I just might have to get *high* and *watch*. I don't know why I made those two words bold. 

HC my friend, hope you are equally as gangbusters. Was hoping you could swing by my thread and answer a question for my good mate Medshed. He was wondering about the Rom beans the seed fairy sprinkled over Neverland awhile back. Or was it Boboland? He fucking sprinkled. I know that. That fairy


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey HC been away for a while with pc troubles(monitor died).
My girl bought me a new one for an early b-day present.

Glad to see u r giving the PK x SAD a 2nd try.
I hope she shines this time!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2013)

What's up bassman that's a great gift. And early too, she's a sweetheart. Yes the PK x SAD are going to get run through again, I have 2 nice big bushes that get flipped in a week and a smaller clone that could always be used for a mother. Expecting a nice yeild with these two.

Talk to you man


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> What's up bassman that's a great gift. And early too, she's a sweetheart. Yes the PK x SAD are going to get run through again, I have 2 nice big bushes that get flipped in a week and a smaller clone that could always be used for a mother. Expecting a nice yeild with these two.
> 
> Talk to you man


Yeah she loves me sometimes lol...

I have a full house and am way backed up.
Just counted and I have 30 plants 2ft or over and somer over 6ft and only a 4x8 to flower in.I dont know what to do.
I might hve to kill some.
I have already killed 7 that I decided were my least favorite.
6 still havent shown sex yet from seed over 2 months, and I might just chop em all.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 14, 2013)

Everyone say congrats to Owl... don't wanna spoil his moment but when I texted him earlier they were at the hospital waiting for his daughter to be born!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2013)

Woo Hoo!!
Congrats OWL!!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 14, 2013)

Yeah I texted him to tell him I just ordered a full co2 tank system and he tells me that... always one upping me  in other news, i ordered a co2 tank system!!! i can't wait to get it going i'll feel like i'm wearing my big boy pants!


----------



## Psychild (Feb 15, 2013)

Wo0t! Hope everything is well in the Cave. I sure did miss being around...Found a few plants in a friends yard and took them into my care for a few weeks, but I got spooked and chopped them down. Really and truly I had high hopes for that plant. Stray or not, it was a keeper. &#8730;



edit:

HC what you know about brewing beer?  Shoot me a pm just incase I don't log back in to see a reply.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey hey awesome news owlman, no wonder you been mia lol! Hope ya'll are doing good and everything went well man, stoked for you!!


And Psychild don't know a darn thang about brewing beer just drinking it. And I don't do that no more neither lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 15, 2013)

congrats owlman!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2013)

This does not go down the pipeline lol. I have another at 4 wks and one at 2 wks

DOG around 7 wks


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 16, 2013)

you still talk to dizzle??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2013)

I haven't in a few months bc. He's hanging over at Cannazon but I'm not sure just how often these days. He auctioned off his gear and last I talked to him was going to start a new line up


----------



## Theowl (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey guys! Yeah we were hatching a little one! But it was my son, not daughter being all new n stuff 
but his big sister was super excited(still is btw). She was all holding hima and saying how cute he is.. Makes me very happy   

soon as I get back to the nest I'll update.. That BubbaMaster that went black on me is really stacking up now, and I just wanna stare at it some more  

have a good damn day y'all!! HOOT!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 16, 2013)

Nice work, Owl! Making babies is fun  

HC, that Dog is looking dangerous! Keep it on a leash, k?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 16, 2013)

HC I have some dogs coming up, about to hit flower in a day or 2..S1's


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2013)

Hey that's cool bassman first time around with the DOG? Feel free to to post a pic whenever you feel like it so we can see what she looks like. Strong stalks seems to be a trait. Mine has a pretty good stretch close to 3x. And is a real stinker too


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 16, 2013)

I grew GOD I mean DOG once,,, 5 stars imo.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 16, 2013)

Psychild said:


> Wo0t! Hope everything is well in the Cave. I sure did miss being around...Found a few plants in a friends yard and took them into my care for a few weeks, but I got spooked and chopped them down. Really and truly I had high hopes for that plant. Stray or not, it was a keeper. &#8730;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know alot about brewing beer. What you need to know?


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 16, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey that's cool bassman first time around with the DOG? Feel free to to post a pic whenever you feel like it so we can see what she looks like. Strong stalks seems to be a trait. Mine has a pretty good stretch close to 3x. And is a real stinker too


Gonna be flowering like 12-15 strains so I am gonna leave the dogs small.
Yeah 1st time running her.
I have heard so much good about her I couldnt resist popping a few even though I am way over populated here.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 17, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Gonna be flowering like 12-15 strains so I am gonna leave the dogs small.
> Yeah 1st time running her.
> I have heard so much good about her I couldnt resist popping a few even though I am way over populated here.


might wanna leave everybody else small. i got 2 dog crosses bout to be next up for flower, im so hype. nhk x dog.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 17, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> might wanna leave everybody else small. i got 2 dog crosses bout to be next up for flower, im so hype. nhk x dog.


Prob is everything else is already big, and the dog was the last seeds popped.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Feb 17, 2013)

you have such a tidy set up. so classy..what are you playin this special lady in this photo?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 18, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I grew GOD I mean DOG once,,, 5 stars imo.


I would have to agree whodat it's a pretty nice kush cross, puts you in a good place fast lol. T's NHK stinky pheno is a close second though. Another nice cross for sure I just harvest a bunch of those yesterday.



bassman999 said:


> Gonna be flowering like 12-15 strains so I am gonna leave the dogs small.
> Yeah 1st time running her.
> I have heard so much good about her I couldnt resist popping a few even though I am way over populated here.


Hey you need another light or something haha. I know it's real easy to get carried away especially if you have a lot of room to just let the veggers hang out and do their thing. Wonder what pheno(s) you have.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> might wanna leave everybody else small. i got 2 dog crosses bout to be next up for flower, im so hype. nhk x dog.


Mmmmm now that sounds good. Going to be killer phenos in them mang. Smoking some NHK right now as a matter of fact lol.



bassman999 said:


> Prob is everything else is already big, and the dog was the last seeds popped.


How tall are they. Trained at all like can they sit speak heel what!???





Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> you have such a tidy set up. so classy..what are you playin this special lady in this photo?


Oh Ambzy baby. If I by you a ticket will you come out and keep me company I had such an awful weekend : ( The girls listen to classic rock 24/7. Ha remember the propaganda shit they used to say,,,,,plants grow better with soft music not hard rock.

Time to catch up on watering today,,,trimmed till about midnight last night. And slept in this morning.....7:00. Haha right. Can't sleep for shit anymore


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 18, 2013)

There is a disruption in the force! lol
I can't sleep for shit lately either....


----------



## Voidling (Feb 18, 2013)

I can't fall asleep at night but once I do I can sleep all day 

Was thinking of a night watchman job but they get random drug test. I wouldn't go to work stoned but I sure need it for sleep.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 18, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> There is a disruption in the force! lol
> I can't sleep for shit lately either....


Thought it was just me......lol what gives....? ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 18, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey you need another light or something haha. I know it's real easy to get carried away especially if you have a lot of room to just let the veggers hang out and do their thing. Wonder what pheno(s) you have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I am using a 2nd light for the 1st time and still not enough room.
I might have to just use my veg light to flower also and just keep itty bitty clones and use T5 for em...
Here is the 4.5 x 8.5 unfinished flower space


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 18, 2013)

Having a problem uploading so a 2nd post is in order.
Here is the inside veg area
View attachment 2530929
I have these strains right now

Purple Urkle
Purple Kush
Purple AK-47
Gods Gift
C-99
Atomic Northern Lights
Stank Ape
Herijuana
Dog Kush S1
707 Headband
DJ's Grape Krush
DJ's Blueberry
Kens Cut GDP
Blueberry x ??

Might be more, but thats what I came up with.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 18, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> There is a disruption in the force! lol
> I can't sleep for shit lately either....





Voidling said:


> I can't fall asleep at night but once I do I can sleep all day
> 
> Was thinking of a night watchman job but they get random drug test. I wouldn't go to work stoned but I sure need it for sleep.





SupaM said:


> Thought it was just me......lol what gives....? ATB!


I don't know what's up you all but there is definitely a disruption of the force going on here. Trying to maintain. Just finished watering all of the girls now kicking back on the porch. It's cold out like 20F but bright blue sky and warm enough out here to drag out some of the houseplants. Man o man I usually like winters but really need spring to come. Still a ways off couple of months at least. Got a birthday coming up too and that's another thing that's depressing the hell out of me. Double nickles fuck me. Not easy finding someone at this age 



bassman999 said:


> You been busy haha?? Niiiiice! And a real great selection too, how is your cindy (and your northern lights) pheno wise? I have a big bush (haha reminds me of T saying that about his bush lol) of cindy pineapple pheno that's getting flipped at the end of the week. Not a big yeilder I'm hoping being in bigger containers helps in that dept.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 18, 2013)

I dont really know about the phenos since they were clones not from seed.
I was told the Cindy is the Pineapple pheno..She grows big leaves once she has a large pot.
The Atomic NL seems to be stretchy, but maybe thats normal as I have never grown any NL of any type b4.

Ill keep u updated though as they flower.

I might try to flower some shiz at a friends house or something.
I need a bigger space to flower, and I havent even finished building this one lol...

I really cant believe how fast that one pheno of the Herijuana grew though.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 19, 2013)

Have you thought about match(dot)com or any of those dating sites, HC? I know there has to be a pot smoking, down to earth, good lovin' rock and roll chick out there someplace for ya!

Just found out about a good PM fix... Horsetail. You make a tea from them, and then spray the shit outta your plants. Because it's 100% organic plant material, you can use it allllll the way through flower. And it's beneficial, too. So there might be hope, lol.

Hope you're having a good one. And hey, last night I FNALLY got a good night of sleep. I was sleeping like shit before that, too. Major force disruption.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 19, 2013)

In order to keep all 14 strains and multiples of some in the flower area, I had to shave ALLL the girls down.
I know they are prolly mad at me, but if beats the AXE!

I just hope the ones from bean dont end up being all a waste...y wont they show sex ffs!


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 19, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> In order to keep all 14 strains and multiples of some in the flower area, I had to shave ALLL the girls down.
> I know they are prolly mad at me, but if beats the AXE!
> 
> I just hope the ones from bean dont end up being all a waste...y wont they show sex ffs!


ya need to look harder, lol.

take some more pics of the stank apes for me please


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 19, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> ya need to look harder, lol.
> 
> take some more pics of the stank apes for me please


COF told me Heri wont sex till 12/12
I found one Stank fem, other is still not showing...keep in mind I am almost totally blind lol.

Ill take a pic of the 2nd one right now for ya.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 19, 2013)

Sorry THC, didnt mean to jack your thread.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 19, 2013)

Shoot bc that's what my thread is for, you didn't jack it in the least man no worries.


Bobro I am a member I joined a couple few weeks ago. You would think that there would be someone like that out there for me but not on match.com.....,most of the female members came out of the same mold and are quite fussy about who they are looking for. Also joined adult friend finders per cowboys suggestion. That hasn't panned out and is mostly players which I'm not interested in in the least right now. I upped my anti depressant meds a week ago to help cope and now I'm not even horny. Can't catch a break lol. Your right the mang there must be someone out there for me. All my life I have been with girls/women younger than me and I want to keep it that way. Doesn't make it any easier haha 

Talk to ya


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 19, 2013)

HC it's gonna be a hard find with your particular requirements... but I'm sure she's out there... I don't think online is gonna be your way to go... i'd go more for spending more time where stoner chicks are likely to hang out or activities they like... i'm gonna send ya a PM about it


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 19, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> COF told me Heri wont sex till 12/12
> I found one Stank fem, other is still not showing...keep in mind I am almost totally blind lol.
> 
> Ill take a pic of the 2nd one right now for ya.


Here is a Stank Ape right before the chop, kinda what you should be expecting bassman.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 19, 2013)

^^^resin rails...nice! ATB!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 19, 2013)

Well the police just left a little while ago. My ex wife bless her little heart felt it would be a good idea to have the local police swing by (she used to work for this town and knows them) and make sure I was ok. I've been talking with her the last few days and she knows how depressed I am and was worried that I would do something.

I assured them that I was fine and I'm sure the smell of weed was strong. I was at the kitchen counter with 7 kush being watered and and a batch of kush that was dry and ready to go out that was sitting on the counter too and I see a flashlight shining in my window. I don't think they could see anything and I did not let them on the porch. I played the sympathy card with being heartbroken and they seemed to buy it and felt real bad for me. Joked with them a little and sent them on their way. Hope they just smelled the smoke on me and not the grow.

Just finished getting rid of a bunch of clones (cuttings actually) so I'll be under the federal limit if they come back with a warrant. Going to have to stash my pc real good there is quite a bit of evidence on it


Bongwell thanks for the pm and I'm going to keep that in mind.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 19, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well the police just left a little while ago. My ex wife bless her little heart felt it would be a good idea to have the local police swing by (she used to work for this town and knows them) and make sure I was ok. I've been talking with her the last few days and she knows how depressed I am and was worried that I would do something.
> 
> I assured them that I was fine and I'm sure the smell of weed was strong. I was at the kitchen counter with 7 kush being watered and and a batch of kush that was dry and ready to go out that was sitting on the counter too and I see a flashlight shining in my window. I don't think they could see anything and I did not let them on the porch. I played the sympathy card with being heartbroken and they seemed to buy it and felt real bad for me. Joked with them a little and sent them on their way. Hope they just smelled the smoke on me and not the grow.
> 
> ...


Had the police come over looking for my mom who was really depressed and they went to her last know address..
I had the same thing happen.
I was baked smelled like weed and was flowering with no odor control.

they never came back


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 19, 2013)

WTF!!!! sounds like your ex wants to give you a real reason to be depressed (behind bars). WTF was she thinking!??!? 

Sounds like you need some super happy weed...


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 19, 2013)

BC that Stank Ape looks great, and you have me excited to see the finish line on her now!


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 19, 2013)

That adult friend finder is not for finding love that's for sure, it's for other four letter words..... he he 
Getting out and chilling in group settings will give you the opportunity to meet someone, can't hold up in the cave all the time! 
They're out there, likely not even far from you. 
puff, puff, pass..... herijuana ala cof


----------



## Voidling (Feb 19, 2013)

What do y'all think about this? http://www.kvue.com/news/191817591.html

There was a dating site that was just for pot smokers. Don't remember the name.

I've had a tenancy to date woman a year or two older than me. It's bit me in the as this time. The baby click started ticking after we started dating.


----------



## Voidling (Feb 19, 2013)

Look into encrypting the hard drive with truecrypt


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 19, 2013)

Voidling said:


> What do y'all think about this? http://www.kvue.com/news/191817591.html
> 
> There was a dating site that was just for pot smokers. Don't remember the name.
> 
> I've had a tenancy to date woman a year or two older than me. It's bit me in the as this time. The baby click started ticking after we started dating.


Future headline: Studies have shown that student who eat weed candy on a regular basis get above 4.0 gpa!!!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 20, 2013)

LOL not billcollector! I personally don't think based on the research it's good for people under 20 with developing brains. I certainly did not know any stoner dudes in HS with a 4.0 gpa. Stuff like this gives the movement a bad name and a justification for people keeping it illegal. I didn't start smoking really until after school, and it was probably a pretty good thing that it did I can't imagine it having a positive impact on things. Teenage years should be for beer drinking and the occasional LSD/shroom/x trip 

Still working on figuring out how to handle the issue with the young'un.... getting to a legal state where i'm not an automatic criminal is the first step


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 20, 2013)

Hc sucks you gotta deal with that p'noia. I deal with it daily there are always cops infront of my house/ on my corner or copters sitting ontop of me. all my blinds are curved because i am always looking out the window. i'm still taking a break in april for a while, i deserve to myself to give my mind a break, and not have a grow on my mind. its weird i actually kind of want to stop for a while, but not long. i'm thinking of it like murphy's law and i don't wanna test my luck.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 20, 2013)

Dodged a bullet I'm hoping. Man I couldn't believe that she did that either. There was a little para but not too bad, was able to control it pretty well. Might have went overboard hiding the pc though haha maybe a little para. That was so friggen close it was not even close to funny. Five of your NHK at 5wks and a DOG at 7wks on the kitchen counter. A whole qtr of dry nhk buds sitting out in the open. The place must have reeked lol! I'm thinking the smoke smell on me masked the plants maybe and they just cut me a break. The was a crack in the curtains where he shined the light in that was big enough to see what I was doing, I went out and checked afterwards. There is a nice big caribou rack next to the window with the arrow I shot it with, thinking maybe that caught their attention just long enough.

Well just did watering in record time lol, coffee and a bong of grape apollo are in order now. Thanks for all the good karma too everyone


----------



## Voidling (Feb 20, 2013)

But do you think the candy is real or just a fake bogeyman? To have no smell and to make it strong enough it'd have to be a good and concentrated extract


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 20, 2013)

i'm guessin the candy'd be made from extracted oil like a honey oil and then hardened... so should have very little weed smell, especially if they add sugar and stuff in... i think they are blowing it out of proportion though... they act like there's a big conspiracy to distribute weed candy to kids... i am guessing more that someone had some and bought some and got busted at school with it... that doesn't mean it's gonna flood the schools.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 20, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> i'm guessin the candy'd be made from extracted oil like a honey oil and then hardened... so should have very little weed smell, especially if they add sugar and stuff in... i think they are blowing it out of proportion though... they act like there's a big conspiracy to distribute weed candy to kids... i am guessing more that someone had some and bought some and got busted at school with it... that doesn't mean it's gonna flood the schools.


I totally agree.
Deception is the key ingredient our Govt uses to control us.


----------



## Voidling (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm curious what would cause a cop to send off a piece of candy to be tested


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 20, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I totally agree.
> Deception is the key ingredient our Govt uses to control us.


Sometimes deception, sometimes just ignorant paranoia... cops tend to see the worst in every action and blow it out of proportion.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 20, 2013)

I just made a batch of cookies this morning, that have no weed smell, or weed taste, yet they will fuck you up...
its all in the preparation...


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 20, 2013)

My kids tell me that the big thing in school now is "pop rocks" that have been somehow impregnated with cocaine and extacy. They say that kids will actually puff grass in class, smelling up the whole room! They tell me kids smoke in school all over the place, I remember going to a near friends house or car but in class?! Kids are more brazen these days for sure.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 20, 2013)

Molly is the new "pop" drug my way.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 20, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> My kids tell me that the big thing in school now is "pop rocks" that have been somehow impregnated with cocaine and extacy. They say that kids will actually puff grass in class, smelling up the whole room! They tell me kids smoke in school all over the place, I remember going to a near friends house or car but in class?! Kids are more brazen these days for sure.


This among many other reasons is why my kids won't be going to public school.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 21, 2013)

It's all parenting bro, I feel secure really. My boys aren't perfect but they are strong enough not to fall to peer pressure on that stuff. Sex is the one thing that has been the thing that got them both both into a snafu. My oldest got caught ditching cross country practice by the cross country team because he was out banging his girl in the bushes behind the school. lol The younger one just always wants to one up the older. They don't have the freedom of mobility and lack of parental oversight that these other kids have so I just get "the other kids" stories. My boys have life ambitions and an uncle that doesn't, whom also shows what drug and alcohol addictions play out like in life. I think it all comes back to being involved in the day to day with your kiddos, kids learn quick. There's all manner of shit for a person to deal with in life right? I feel like it's better not to shelter them because they will have to deal with these things eventually anyhow. 

I feel ya though reefB! Totally off subject, hey mandidn't you have some spectras you were going to get rid of?


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 21, 2013)

no i was talkin bout getting rid of my 600w  not sure who has spectras...


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 21, 2013)

Shucks, I just got a lumatek too. 
Too bad I was working off the wrong memory, lol


----------



## Voidling (Feb 21, 2013)

I guess it depends if they meant humans can't smell it or dogs can't smell it.

I wouldn't want to be on coke or x at school. Or on both at the same time either. I've never wanted to be on coke ever.

I went through the college bar street rolling on x one night laughing at cops. Was an interesting night


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 21, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> It's all parenting bro, I feel secure really. My boys aren't perfect but they are strong enough not to fall to peer pressure on that stuff. Sex is the one thing that has been the thing that got them both both into a snafu. My oldest got caught ditching cross country practice by the cross country team because he was out banging his girl in the bushes behind the school. lol The younger one just always wants to one up the older. They don't have the freedom of mobility and lack of parental oversight that these other kids have so I just get "the other kids" stories. My boys have life ambitions and an uncle that doesn't, whom also shows what drug and alcohol addictions play out like in life. I think it all comes back to being involved in the day to day with your kiddos, kids learn quick. There's all manner of shit for a person to deal with in life right? I feel like it's better not to shelter them because they will have to deal with these things eventually anyhow.
> 
> I feel ya though reefB! Totally off subject, hey mandidn't you have some spectras you were going to get rid of?


I fully fucking agree on this one. The best parent you can be is a parent who is there all the time, talking, and being honest. Yeah, there is a lot of shit out there. That is a given. And like you said, your kids are going to find it anyway. Better that they get "your" take on it rather than "theirs." There will always be people who lead by bad example (my mother in law is one, too), and those are the people that teach the tough lessons to our kids. I just hope my mother in law can pull her shit together enough to the point where we'll let her see our daughter in person. Every time she gets clean, it's just so she can knock her tolerance down in order to be able to "get high" again. So lame. 

Caveman! Hope you're doing ok... that the para has worn off a bit. It won't completely 

though. And don't let it... be smart. You know what you're doing. Can't believe that beesh did that to you, though. Pretty fucked, imo. She sounds like a handful...

Any more luck cracking those beans? Did you try scuffing the shells at all? Emory board in a matchbox was what I heard works well. . . 

zing zing zing up up and away . . . this coffee is doing the trick. Hope you're well brother!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 21, 2013)

i did my first acid trip on the bus to houston on a school field trip. Those were some awesome clouds.  in retrospect must've been pretty lame acid compared to some of the others i had there's no way i could've handled that on strong acid  but yeah x or coke at school would be a bummer...


----------



## Theowl (Feb 21, 2013)

NOOO!! Just had a long ass post that got lost!!! Dammit all to hell!
shit... Well, here. Just look at these and know I agree with the child speak... 





^bubbamaster(black) 
And what they normally look I suppose.


----------



## Theowl (Feb 21, 2013)

Yeah, I still am battling aphids.. Neem is kicking their lil asses though. About to hose everyone down, so hopefully they stay away!! 
Grabbing some pyrethrins in a while too!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 21, 2013)

Theowl said:


> NOOO!! Just had a long ass post that got lost!!! Dammit all to hell!
> shit... Well, here. Just look at these and know I agree with the child speak...
> 
> 
> ...


cool they look the same till the color comes it seems.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 21, 2013)

owl did you get veg cuts of that bubbamaster? looks intriguing! Does it only change color in cold or even in reg temps?


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 21, 2013)

Theowl said:


> NOOO!! Just had a long ass post that got lost!!! Dammit all to hell!
> shit... Well, here. Just look at these and know I agree with the child speak...
> 
> 
> ...





> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Theowl again.*


bubba master black WOW


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 21, 2013)

I just hooked up my co2... I feel like a big boy in my big boy britches.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 22, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> I just hooked up my co2... I feel like a big boy in my big boy britches.


Congrats, can't wait to do the same....maybe this summer....please post your observations. ATB!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 22, 2013)

Whutup HC? how the weather? its super ugly out here in nc. wifes bday tomorrow gotta think of something romantic.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 22, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Whutup HC? how the weather? its super ugly out here in nc. wifes bday tomorrow gotta think of something romantic.


Hey man what's happening. Weather been fine lately, one little snow storn earlier in the week and another one coming tomorrow. Days are getting longer that's cool. Be there soon.

I'm just putting some skunk cuttings into plugs, my daughter was over earlier for coffee she's trying to hook me up with one of her friends mom . There are 5 skunk in veg, not used to these gangly types lol think they are all sativa dom. 

Things that are easy to do for your girl,,,long foot or neck rub, breakfast in bed, house chores, you know mushy stuff. If you want to get her a diamond wait until the price drops after all those hot diamands hit the market lol. Can't go wrong though with just a nice inexpensive necklace man ; !)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Feb 23, 2013)

Lol, i got the car fixed! ill get to the other stuff later.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 23, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, i got the car fixed! ill get to the other stuff later.


Well that's important too 

Tooks some pics of one of my new strains, the grape apollo resin dripper x (super bud x blue dream). Got six of them but it will still be a couple weeks or so till I sex them. I also have 5 skunks that wil be sexed soon. Going to run all of the females through a couple generations and pick out the best to work with and then cross with a good male

Have a good one man treat her right


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 23, 2013)

That sounds like it could be the mother cross. Big producer of dank... yeah, people will like that, lol.

How ya doin' today.  puff puff pass


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 24, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> That sounds like it could be the mother cross. Big producer of dank... yeah, people will like that, lol.
> 
> How ya doin' today.  puff puff pass


Hey brother whatcha passing not that I'm fussy lol  Doing ok man things are looking a little brighter every day. Had to pull myself together it was rough couple of weeks but the cup is starting to look half full again lol. 

Your scrog is looking nice bobro, the deadhead og is almost done you must be stoked. I wouldn't worry too much about early fade on the other two strains it's not even that early really, they'll be done in a couple weeks or so right?

Real pretty outside this morning, light snow falling supposed to be like this all week. Only been getting the bare minimum done in my garden lately it's time to get caught up...lot of transplanting and cuttings to take. Need to get my ass in gear lol.


Garden update,,,,had a nice harvest of NHK last week and tommorrow I have 5 GA, 1 DOG and 1 Blueberry ready to chop. Another run of NHK at 6 wks, a run of DBL GA and a couple DOGs at 3wks, a run of NHK at 1 wk and 5 nice big bushes that got flipped a couple of days ago of 2 C4, 2 PK x SAD and 1 Cinderella 99


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 24, 2013)

Grape Apollo x (Super Bud x Blue Dream)

The ga finishes in 7 wks and is fire so those are a couple of the characteristics I'm looking for in this hybrid. Since it's going to be a commercial strain yeild and flower time will be tops on the list though


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 24, 2013)

Those have some great looking growth on them, HC. Really excited to see how they progress. I'm guessing those kids are getting up potted today, huh?

Thanks for the kind words, btw. Yeah, I think Deadhead comes down a week from tomorrow. You are right about the other two... 9-10 weekers, so they are right behind the OG. Was looking at trichs day before yesterday on OG, and they are starting to cloud up a bit. By next week I'd think we'd be seeing some ambers, too. Getting realllly frosty, as well. I think part of that is me doing my job a little better. 

Man, sounds like a beautiful week in your neck of the woods. I used to love living in CO just for that reason. If I wasn't such an ocean goer you can bet your ass I'd be holed up in the mountains. Heard good things about your state, and legalization, btw. . . 

puff puff pass sugar kush >>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 24, 2013)

The Skunk gang. Got five f1s from Peak (ga in the cups)


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2013)

Looking good HC!

I just read a theory that Kens GDP is a old school skunk or cross.
I wonder if there is any merit to that.

I have a cut of what is supposed to be Kens GDP.
I hope all my Craigslist cuts are the real deal.
Ill know soon flowering 10-11 unknown cuts and a few beans from some fairy brought to me.


----------



## billcollector99 (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a kens gdp seed i have been waiting to pop.

I wonder what s1's would be like...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 1, 2013)

Yo bassman! Took these pics for you it's the PK x SAD at day 8. Got another one in there too thats a carbon copy they are monsters lol! Thinking I'll take some cuttings from the momma thats in veg and run them through for a third generation....these should be some pretty weighty plants


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 1, 2013)

Speaking of which.....

(nyc-hp13 X columbian gold), honestly I don't know how the pictures come out at all, I can't hold still for shit.....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 1, 2013)

Look at the calyxs man!! That's sweet sounds like an interesting cross!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 1, 2013)

i wanna hear what the smoke's like on that.. some killer looking sativa - what was the flower time?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 1, 2013)

Holy shnykeez, Colo! Nice work mango!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 1, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Look at the calyxs man!! That's sweet sounds like an interesting cross!


Tower, after tower!!!!!

How Do Highlander, just in to sau HIGH. 
Not been up to much greenery latley, but got a beast ' Lemon Candy ' that i re-vegged and just put into flower. I just love how she throws the color out straight off the bat on the bud.
I'll get you a snap up asap brother!

Hope all's good

cgg


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 2, 2013)

I took a small bud off the bottom at 15 weeks, it was stellar! The top in the picture @ 16.6wks and the rest @ 17. I far from nailed it, I fucked up her feeding early and apparently let her get a dry spot in the the pot! I'm so bad, but shit I haven't done a long flower in a while and 17 weeks is soooo looooooong! 

Super floaty euphoric, not racy at all, totally leaning to CG obviously. It's major creeper, about 30 min after you blaze you start floating and depending on your dose potentially tripping a little bit. Just enough body to make it useful medicinally (GI) but no couchlock at all. Haven't got to get down on it yet just the taster. Taste and smell is interesting, it's predominantly CG with that floral/soapy kind of smell but with a sour d kind of funk'nsour whiff. The taste is the same that nice floral inhale with a touch of sour d in the exhale and that taste of CG, like flowers, roasted peanuts and liver or something...... One of those smell/tastes that's really nuanced and hard to describe, like an updated version of what I remember of old school CG. 
I've been looking for an hp-13 dominant, not so lucky there. 
This miss is making up for my disappointment in that endeavor though. Some jar time will will be exciting for the taste and effect, dried straight out was fantastic. 

puff, puff, pass.....


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 2, 2013)

at 17 weeks and by appearance i'm guessing it's CG dominant too  I'd love to do a CG grow the one problem is i wouldn't want to dedicate a whole room to that and i know for sure with the CGs (from reading about it's history) that selection is everything... of course that's the same for most strains  But I'd hate to grow a plant from seed and then go 17 weeks and end up with an average pheno, which is the most likely outcome. Looks like you got lucky


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 2, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yo bassman! Took these pics for you it's the PK x SAD at day 8. Got another one in there too thats a carbon copy they are monsters lol! Thinking I'll take some cuttings from the momma thats in veg and run them through for a third generation....these should be some pretty weighty plants


Glad you tried her again.
With the genetics I expected more, same with my Tahoe.
U just never know.
I guess the Tahoe could have been my fault, but not sure what I could have done wrong?

I hope this time she is some FIRE!!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 3, 2013)

The Lemon Candy is in here somewhere, give it another week and you'll be able to spot it just from the colour 

Everything nice n clean, ready to go back to their home after a rough week getting moved about.






Keep the cave rocking !!!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 3, 2013)

What up cave... what's your vote male or female? All other plants have shown except this one which happens to be one of the biggest

View attachment 2551287


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey bongwell what's good bro. I would think that if the others have shown and this one hasn't yet then it's probably a female if they are all the same strain that is. A lot of times the biggest ones are the males though so going to be a crap shoot for a few more days. What strain is it?

the darker green lines on the flower/calyx sometimes means male too so......??


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 3, 2013)

Man, all mine from seed are taking their sweet ass time, too. I spotted a Stink Ape that thew some balls. Really nice structure on him... thought it was a she at first. And yes, I'm thinking about doing what you're thinking.  Who'd the dam be?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 3, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Man, all mine from seed are taking their sweet ass time, too. I spotted a Stink Ape that thew some balls. Really nice structure on him... thought it was a she at first. And yes, I'm thinking about doing what you're thinking.  Who'd the dam be?


do you have stink ape or stank ape?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 3, 2013)

Cinders buddy how's it going. Long time man did you just move or something, plants look all good if you did. Nice to see a lot of green in your pad lol. Hey I have been having an issue with all of my plants lately, the leaves have been getting those rust spots like that plant of yours in the front. My ph is fine, a lot of times that rusty leave shit is attributed to a cal/mag deficency which is usually brought on by too low of a ph level in the water/food. I don't think that's my problem, I'm leaning towards too much nutes. I picked up some Earth Juice Catylyst which helps rejuvinate the soil and helps get rid of salt build up. I used to use it but haven't all winter, thinking that will help. Also picked up some Nitrozyme to help up my yeild.

Stop by anytime brother glad to hear your alive and well 


@ Bassman.....if the PK x SAD yeilds like I think they are going to I'll be happy regardless of how the smoke is but your right, with those genetics it should be some real good smoke. I researched my Pure Skunk and there is no mention of any sort of purple of any kind so I'm thinking GDP must be a cross. That being said all of my 5 skunks have varying degrees of purple stems from partially purple to full out barney purple so it will be interesting to see if any flowers get like that. Going to have to flower them soon so I don't have a big problem with height,,,,Peak says to flower them a couple of weeks after germination to keep the height managable. Yikes lol!

Have a good sunday man!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 3, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> do you have stink ape or stank ape?


Sorry, Choco Chunky Monkey. I just realized why that is confusing.

Stink then, right? 

edit: What is this, Highlanders? There's been a disturbance in the Force? I'm sure you'll get those spots sorted out quickly.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 3, 2013)

Too bad your CCM is a dude bobro, just be careful when spluffing though,,,,it's real real REAL easy to seed your entire harvest lol. Pollen seems to have the consistancy of smoke ; !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah, I'm afraid of doing that... leaning towards not. Especially because I've never grown the strain before. If I do anything along breeding lines at some point you can bet it'll be with a paint brush on a select number of flowers. And just for fun, nothing more.

1 CCM left though. So there's a chance.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 3, 2013)

I got tons o' CCMs... 3 for sure females so far (including the biggest/most vigorous)... yay! Would love to hear any knowledge on the CCM going into flower or smoke report... I don't know much about it. I put 10 CCMs into veg so will probably end up with at least 5 or 6 females.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 3, 2013)

Dude, I thought you only did research on strains you bought?!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 3, 2013)

Damn bobo you shouldn't remember me saying that, you smoke too much weed! Obscure thing to remember, too


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 3, 2013)

Lololol I might be a stoner, but I'm not a... wait. What was I gonna say?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 3, 2013)

Damn those skunks are quick to root. Seems like I just put them in the chamber a few days ago lol. Fortunately this strain is not supossed to smell skunky, more sweet is what they say. 

The CCM was one of dizzles favorites if I REMEMBER CORRECTLY


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 3, 2013)

I remember him saying that.   Said the thing blew doors off his carbon filter, that CCM. Bongwell, I think it'll be interesting to see how yours turn out, too. Hopefully this next one is a fem. CCM is supposed to be some sort of Kush x. Just Giggle it.


----------



## Voidling (Mar 3, 2013)

Damn. I'd have to do a 17 week plant outside. I'd love to try that stuff though. Last real sativa plant I had made me paranoid to hell.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 3, 2013)

Ye I'm back lol, ive kinda moved but kept old flat. Just had alot of work getting done in there, and a few other thing's to deal with, but still kicking! Because of the hold up, everything has had a longer than usual veg. So looking forward to seeing these one's flower out.

Hope you get thing's back to the row's of colorfull goodness a-sap bru

cgg


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 3, 2013)

P.s that plant with the deff.
at first i thought it was caused by the spray i used that fried all my clones just to kill thrips, but ye, looking more like cal/mag but seems to have cleared itself.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 3, 2013)

Aww dude... a pic of Nick? Now we can't be friends  I have been waiting for George St. Pierre to go down for a long time, loved it when he got beat after ultimate fighter comeback... but in this fight, I am hoping he does what he promises and gives Nick the biggest beating anyone in the UFC's seen. I totally feel nick on the social phobia thing (I'm a lot like him in that respect), but that guy gives potheads a bad name

Now Nate I love or at least did until he decided he wanted to be a total dbag like his big brother.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 4, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Cinders buddy how's it going. Long time man did you just move or something, plants look all good if you did. Nice to see a lot of green in your pad lol. Hey I have been having an issue with all of my plants lately, the leaves have been getting those rust spots like that plant of yours in the front. My ph is fine, a lot of times that rusty leave shit is attributed to a cal/mag deficency which is usually brought on by too low of a ph level in the water/food. I don't think that's my problem, I'm leaning towards too much nutes. I picked up some Earth Juice Catylyst which helps rejuvinate the soil and helps get rid of salt build up. I used to use it but haven't all winter, thinking that will help. Also picked up some Nitrozyme to help up my yeild.
> 
> Stop by anytime brother glad to hear your alive and well
> 
> ...


I think it will get the yield and quality this time!


Bobotrank said:


> Sorry, Choco Chunky Monkey. I just realized why that is confusing.
> 
> Stink then, right?
> 
> edit: What is this, Highlanders? There's been a disturbance in the Force? I'm sure you'll get those spots sorted out quickly.


I have 2 Stamk Apes this go around.
! male and 1 female
The male smells like Wrigleys spearamint gum, the fem smells like passion fruit. We are 10 days into flower right now I think.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey hey guess who had himself a date tonight! We had a great time and she's very pretty and 11 yrs younger than myself. And wants to see me again. We spent the afternoon texting each other like a couple of kids and met tonight for the first time. HC is back in the saddle


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 4, 2013)

fuckin' a mango!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 4, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey hey guess who had himself a date tonight! We had a great time and she's very pretty and 11 yrs younger than myself. And wants to see me again. We spent the afternoon texting each other like a couple of kids and met tonight for the first time. HC is back in the saddle


Nice! but what about the big question, ie how does she feel about weed


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 4, 2013)

I relate to movies a lot so here goes.



Highlanders cave said:


> Hey hey guess who had himself a date tonight! We had a great time and she's very pretty and 11 yrs younger than myself. And wants to see me again. We spent the afternoon texting each other like a couple of kids and met tonight for the first time. HC is back in the saddle


Something about Mary...Ben Stiller...Cameron Diaz
Friend tells him he has to flog the dolphin or something b4 the date to take away the sexual stress or something.


ReefBongwell said:


> Nice! but what about the big question, ie how does she feel about weed


Half baked....Dave Chappelle dates Mary Jane, but she doesnt like weed because her dad went to prison for drugs...

But in all seriousness most girls can deal with weed.
My girl does and I have weed crap all over and she doesnt even smoke, and it isnt like I was always this way..she had to adapt 2.5 yrs ago when I started smoking again and growing.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 4, 2013)

Same here bobo... mine doesn't smoke or care about it and only cares about me doing it at all for health reasons... actually the biggest issue she has with it is taking time away from her - she doesn't like to share me  but my experience is that is not the norm... that a lot of women will be cool with it at first... and then 6 months later when the relationship (or marriage) isn't new, then it becomes a thorn in the relationship... and heaven forbid the relationship go really south, because then it's a weapon to be used against you. With the right woman it's completely cool... with the wrong woman it's your kids taken away from you, a trip to jail, or just time wasted on a relationship that's doomed (assuming you're not stopping smoking). Also, growing is a lot different than smoking... it's a lot bigger deal, especially if they're living with you and taking risks, too.

Just wondering how much he's revealed


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 4, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Same here bobo... mine doesn't smoke or care about it and only cares about me doing it at all for health reasons... actually the biggest issue she has with it is taking time away from her - she doesn't like to share me  but my experience is that is not the norm... that a lot of women will be cool with it at first... and then 6 months later when the relationship (or marriage) isn't new, then it becomes a thorn in the relationship... and heaven forbid the relationship go really south, because then it's a weapon to be used against you. With the right woman it's completely cool... with the wrong woman it's your kids taken away from you, a trip to jail, or just time wasted on a relationship that's doomed (assuming you're not stopping smoking). Also, growing is a lot different than smoking... it's a lot bigger deal, especially if they're living with you and taking risks, too.
> 
> Just wondering how much he's revealed


I understand what yer sayin man believe me.
When women are mad they are so scornful sometimes.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 5, 2013)

Way to go Unlce HC, don't put the pressure on her yet.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 5, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> fuckin' a mango!


Right on brother  I'm not fucking a mango right now but I am eating one lol. They make you sweet ya know ; !)



ReefBongwell said:


> Nice! but what about the big question, ie how does she feel about weed


I told her that I smoked, she said that doesn't bother her. 



bassman999 said:


> I relate to movies a lot so here goes.
> 
> 
> Something about Mary...Ben Stiller...Cameron Diaz
> ...


I think so. If their man is worth it that is. 

I saw that scene with Stiller and Diaz,,, that was soo funny!! And she uses it as a hair gel and goes out like that with him lmao!

I on the other hand am doing just the opposite haha. Into my fourth week of celibacy ; !)



bassman999 said:


> I understand what yer sayin man believe me.
> When women are mad they are so scornful sometimes.


I think we can all relate to that. 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Way to go Unlce HC, don't put the pressure on her yet.


Thanks man and that's good advice.

Trying to go slow and it's still real early. She's in the process of getting a divorce, has only been with the guy for a few years. Has a 21 yr old daughter being treated for substance abuse and is apparently the reason for the divorce. She is the general manager for a big pizza and game arcade in the next town over where I grew up and she lives ten min away from me


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 5, 2013)

Put the 5 skunks into the flower room yesterday, today is day 1. Thinking they are going to stretch all over the place hope they are into bondage lol. The two that I thought were going to be male are in fact males. Not sure with the other three yet. I'm either going to flower the best male out and save the pollen or when I figure out which is the best male I'll grow out his clone to use when I find the best female resin dripper x bd dom which will be getting flipped soon.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 5, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Put the 5 skunks into the flower room yesterday, today is day 1. Thinking they are going to stretch all over the place hope they are into bondage lol. The two that I thought were going to be male are in fact males. Not sure with the other three yet. I'm either going to flower the best male out and save the pollen or when I figure out which is the best male I'll grow out his clone to use when I find the best female resin dripper x bd dom which will be getting flipped soon.


What version of "Skunk: are you growing?

I had to remove hella from my flowering area since I waited so long to flower.
I pulled a bunch I thought might be males and one that was scrawny and thought to be a fem...turns out all three were males and the ones I left were fem...lucky...
The one Male Heri is doing his thing really fast 12 days into 12/12 and he is blooming already.
I never let a male go that far b4, but figured they matured at the same rate or close to the fems.....he looks almost ready to spray already...might have a pollen party outside


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 5, 2013)

sounds promising hc! Get some!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey bassman they are some of Peaks breeding stock, they are called Pure Skunk and they are f1s compliments of dizzle frost. 

Sounds like a jungle in your garden man good luck with you heri male. Once the flowers look like they are going to open then it shuld be only a few more days.


Yeah I know bongwell lol, just trying not to jinx myself


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 5, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey bassman they are some of Peaks breeding stock, they are called Pure Skunk and they are f1s compliments of dizzle frost.
> 
> Sounds like a jungle in your garden man good luck with you heri male. Once the flowers look like they are going to open then it shuld be only a few more days.
> 
> ...


It is ridiculous in there, and I did it to myself.
Gotta suck it up and fight my way to the end


Gonna look up the pure skunk now.


----------



## silasraven (Mar 5, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Put the 5 skunks into the flower room yesterday, today is day 1. Thinking they are going to stretch all over the place hope they are into bondage lol. The two that I thought were going to be male are in fact males. Not sure with the other three yet. I'm either going to flower the best male out and save the pollen or when I figure out which is the best male I'll grow out his clone to use when I find the best female resin dripper x bd dom which will be getting flipped soon.


what do you do when your clones throw pre flower a week after cloning? cloned from veg that is


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 5, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah I know bongwell lol, just trying not to jinx myself


I hear that  Hate when you get excited about a new relationship and it doesn't end up working out (not by your choice)... definitely don't miss that about being single  But the whole new excitement of a new relationship thing (and the hot new relationship sex) is definitely something to miss


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey Dudester, just in to show the ' Lemon Candy ' This her just flipped a week ago and throwing the color's out right off the bat 







That's her back left.







I'll do Reg. update's for you brother color 

cinders


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2013)

Cant quite see the pink/purp/blue, i should have done it under a diff. light. But YOU know its there 
This is one i re-vegged, should still have snap's in my album.....


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 8, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Cant quite see the pink/purp/blue, i should have done it under a diff. light. But YOU know its there
> This is one i re-vegged, should still have snap's in my album.....


Hps lights are a color killer for sure.
I have a few girls I threw outside and the male and female preflowers are colored already.
its cool


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 8, 2013)

this may be her...











one of the same bunch either way, any ye, they'r all beautie's


----------



## Theowl (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey everybody! Glad everyone's doing ok, and happy for your good luck in the woman dept. HC! 
Figure out your rust problem yet man? 


I got some new pics, but most were crap. @day 47, and starting to swell. I'm excited about harvest! 
Birthday buds! Hoot!


This was five days ago:





















later y'all. Gotta get back to work


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 8, 2013)

old buddy... ol pal... be sure and stop by after harvest


----------



## Theowl (Mar 8, 2013)

Lol, right?!

you know I will  

that tall one last pic is the G13xhashplant from your nuggage


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 8, 2013)

Any of you greenthumbs know what this is?? i never had it before so not sure:

View attachment 2560233View attachment 2560234View attachment 2560235


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 8, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Any of you greenthumbs know what this is?? i never had it before so not sure:
> 
> View attachment 2560233View attachment 2560234View attachment 2560235


necrosis from ph lockout maybe or salt build up would be my guess.

maybe a flush will help?

Some actual experts should heard 1st b4 taking my advice though.


----------



## Theowl (Mar 8, 2013)

Those dots look the same as ozone damage, as shown here..


http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/plant_abuse.html

hope it helps... But as Bassman says, get more opinions before using my info.. But turning it off aint gonna hurt..


----------



## Theowl (Mar 8, 2013)

silasraven said:


> what do you do when your clones throw pre flower a week after cloning? cloned from veg that is


If indeed they are preflowers, hold steady on your veg lighting schedule until the cuts are ready to transplant, then continue on your merry little way  If ya wanna flower, flower. If ya wanna veg, veg. 

Preflowers don't stop your normal veg cycle, they just let you know sex. Hope that helps man.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 9, 2013)

No o3 generator running yet... we'll see if mg-ca does the trick


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 9, 2013)

Silicates found in Equisetum tea might help. . . hum dee dum. I agree that it looks like they're low on ca-mg, course could be a lockout bc of the salts you mentioned (I thought you were organic, tho?). What color are your stems Bongwell? They turning reddish at all?


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 9, 2013)

What salts? the only thing non organic i'm using as far as i'm aware is superthrive... i'll have to check the stems but i'm not sure if that'll say much since red stems are a trait of the bloodwreck cut. Does red stems tell you something if they are?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh, it was bassman's comment that I read that mentioned salts. My bad. Btw, Superthrive does have an organic version if you're ever interested.

Red stems can be indicative of a cal/mg deficiency, but since you say Bloodwreck typically has red stems, this might not be a good thing to go off of.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 9, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> I hear that  Hate when you get excited about a new relationship and it doesn't end up working out (not by your choice)... definitely don't miss that about being single  But the whole new excitement of a new relationship thing (and the hot new relationship sex) is definitely something to miss


Hey bongwell whats good mang! Spring-like weekend here, I'll be doing a little yard work tomorrow lol. Plan on sprucing up the landscaping and the house a little when springs gets here



bassman999 said:


> It is ridiculous in there, and I did it to myself.
> Gotta suck it up and fight my way to the end
> 
> 
> Gonna look up the pure skunk now.


Sometimes it's hard not to let that happen. I'm good about binning clones that are not near perfect, space is money 

The Pure Skunk is a cross of Afghani x Mexican x Colombian Gold, Peak sells it as Sweet Skunk. Thinking I have one or two females out of the five.



silasraven said:


> what do you do when your clones throw pre flower a week after cloning? cloned from veg that is


Hey Raven how you doing man. I was about to answer you but it looks like owlman beat me to it lol. What do you have growing?



Cindyguygrower said:


> Cant quite see the pink/purp/blue, i should have done it under a diff. light. But YOU know its there
> This is one i re-vegged, should still have snap's in my album.....


That's a nice looking plants cinders, I like how the buds are staying tight to the stalks. Too bad they were not a little tighter together. Lemon Candy that strain is called. Definitely keep throwing up the pics man, be nice to see how she does. 

Have a good weekend man!



bassman999 said:


> Hps lights are a color killer for sure.
> I have a few girls I threw outside and the male and female preflowers are colored already.
> its cool


Are these for your summer grow?




ReefBongwell said:


> old buddy... ol pal... be sure and stop by after harvest


Hey you can come over and help me tomorrow I'm going to have a long day haha! Make sure you bring your own scissors though I only have one pair that work for weed. Six NHK and two DOG are on the chopping block. 



Theowl said:


> Lol, right?!
> 
> you know I will
> 
> that tall one last pic is the G13xhashplant from your nuggage


Owlman! Bout time we saw some pics of your plants they look real good. Kind of half inside and half outside? Do you bring them outside to soak up rays?



Bobotrank said:


> Silicates found in Equisetum tea might help. . . hum dee dum. I agree that it looks like they're low on ca-mg, course could be a lockout bc of the salts you mentioned (I thought you were organic, tho?). What color are your stems Bongwell? They turning reddish at all?


How's it going man! All of my plants are doing that lately like for the past 4-6 months, thought it was salt build up too but apparently not if bongwell is getting the same thing. Looks like cal/mag deficancy also but I don't know how that could be happening to me, I haven't changed my recipe for a couple of years now. Like I said earlier I'm starting to use Earth Juice Catylyst again as of last week. I haven't used it all winter so there might/probably be a correlation. I have a run of DBL GA at 5 weeks that looked like they were going to start doing the rust dance on the leaves but it hasn't gotten any worse in the past week



ReefBongwell said:


> No o3 generator running yet... we'll see if mg-ca does the trick


Magic 8 ball says,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,time will tell ; !)



ReefBongwell said:


> What salts? the only thing non organic i'm using as far as i'm aware is superthrive... i'll have to check the stems but i'm not sure if that'll say much since red stems are a trait of the bloodwreck cut. Does red stems tell you something if they are?


Cross salt build up off the list lol 



Bobotrank said:


> Oh, it was bassman's comment that I read that mentioned salts. My bad. Btw, Superthrive does have an organic version if you're ever interested.
> 
> Red stems can be indicative of a cal/mg deficiency, but since you say Bloodwreck typically has red stems, this might not be a good thing to go off of.


Sure blame it on the bassman 

Yo owlman I thought I incl another one of your post but apparently not lol. Thanks for the kind words about the girl I met but it wasn't meant to be. Not in the cards for HC, too bad too I really liked her.

Made about 5 grams of Grape Apollo full melt this morning. Was just planning on make bubble but it came out so pure! I would say it's in between full melt and bubble hash haha


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 9, 2013)

@HC So does the sweet skunk have a sweet smell?
I have been looking for a funky skunky smelling skunk.

My outsiders are just there since space is used up inside.

@Bongwell I didnt realize that was an organic grow when I said a salt build up.
I hope u can figure it out.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 9, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> @HC So does the sweet skunk have a sweet smell?
> I have been looking for a funky skunky smelling skunk.
> 
> My outsiders are just there since space is used up inside.
> ...


I haven't given them a whiff yet to be honest, they are only a few days into flower still. PK x SAD is going strong, they are beasts lol! Just over two week into flower, I'll take pics of them when they are a little further along


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 9, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> I haven't given them a whiff yet to be honest, they are only a few days into flower still. PK x SAD is going strong, they are beasts lol! Just over two week into flower, I'll take pics of them when they are a little further along


I cant wait for them to get further along to see how they both turn out!

Here is what I have going on in my flower room right now.
 
Told you is was a mess in there


----------



## Theowl (Mar 9, 2013)

^^ sardines! 

I've got them in the greenhouse since I started flowering. The C99, and the CCM's ,were planted in-ground.
The rest still potted. I'll move them out every few days and spray off another damn round of aphids.. But I've stopped the neem, I like the smell, but I don't wanna smoke it. As y'all may or may not know, I like to cut a tad earlier than most. I need to be stoned as all get out, but be up and on it. I'm a slowed down person for the most part, so anything that can cut the pain, and make me feel all up and able, I say hey--it's my grass dammit! Lmao, sorry, I need to sleep. I've become a narcoleptic insomniac. Danger! 


Oh, since you like the pics..





CCM





C99





BB¿ 





Smash Hole Punch





BubbaMaster 














Enjoy!


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 10, 2013)

Noyce!

*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Theowl again.*


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 10, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Noyce!
> 
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Theowl again.*


I just got him for you cowboy ; )


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 10, 2013)

Me too 

Happy Sunday Caveman.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 10, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Noyce!
> 
> *You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Theowl again.*





Highlanders cave said:


> I just got him for you cowboy ; )


Yeah me too


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 10, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Me too
> 
> Happy Sunday Caveman.


Back at you brother!

It's a work day here, trying to keep the scissors clean and my eyes uncrossed


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 10, 2013)

Will work for weed. Got my own scissors


----------



## Theowl (Mar 10, 2013)

Haha, thanks guys.. I know you had your doubts! Lol..

i can't rep any of you yet either... I better get on that.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 11, 2013)

HC how it hangin?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey T not too bad. Still here lol.

Sitting out on the porch trimming up a DOG, that's the last plant from this batch. Got a bunch of NHK drying too. You winding up soon? April will be here in a couple few weeks.


----------



## Theowl (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey HC, anyone else that may know... How long would you let the Bubba Master go? 
And the Cindy or smash hole? I've never run these before I don't know how far to take them.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 11, 2013)

Theowl said:


> AHC! How long would you let the Bubba Master go?
> And the Cindy or smash hole I've never run these before I don't know how far to take them.


Hey owl whats happenin man.

I know you like your trics a little less ripe, do you have a scope or loop? The bubba master normally goes close to nine weeks and the cindy is quicker at 50-52 days so I would suggest maybe taking the bubba at 8 wks and the cindy at 7?

For anyone whos still following the drama in the cave lol, looks like my ex girlfriend and I are going to give it a second shot. She stopped over tonight out of the blue and we had dinner together and watched some tv. Wish me luck boys haha


----------



## Theowl (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, I'm at day 51, so past the 7wk mark.. I'll scope out the Cindy, and see whats what. Been thinking though, that one or two of the girls should be real heavy hitters, so maybe I can get some damn sleep--LOL
maybe I'll harvest half a plant of it all and then a week or so later take the rest? Shouldn't hurt them, me thinks. 
Ill definitely have to support the green BM, it's already going horizontal, as well as the G13xHP's. I figure those will go a while longer as well. Hmm, more reading!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Mar 11, 2013)

Evening folk's, How does it Cave Man! Was that a DOG you say you'r trimming!!! I got a couple pip's from my keeper that put out plant's like clone's, no seed's! If you want a one or 2 give me a shout friend.
I also just got this cheesey one from a Liver's i just took down!










DOG ( from the pip's my keeper put out ) As i said ( theyr like clone's  )

Mysterious Cheese/Liver's Pip ( This popped out while dry trimming ) No dudes been anywhere near. EVER!!! SO ????











Got to be something good growing on in there, you think ?

cgg


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 11, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey owl whats happenin man.
> 
> I know you like your trics a little less ripe, do you have a scope or loop? The bubba master normally goes close to nine weeks and the cindy is quicker at 50-52 days so I would suggest maybe taking the bubba at 8 wks and the cindy at 7?
> 
> For anyone whos still following the drama in the cave lol, looks like my ex girlfriend and I are going to give it a second shot. She stopped over tonight out of the blue and we had dinner together and watched some tv. Wish me luck boys haha


I might have missed something...what happened to the new girl?
I hope you two have a talk b4 getting fully back together and come to an understanding with your issues and cant make it work bro!! I wish you good luck with it!!


Theowl said:


> Well, I'm at day 51, so past the 7wk mark.. I'll scope out the Cindy, and see whats what. Been thinking though, that one or two of the girls should be real heavy hitters, so maybe I can get some damn sleep--LOL
> maybe I'll harvest half a plant of it all and then a week or so later take the rest? Shouldn't hurt them, me thinks.
> Ill definitely have to support the green BM, it's already going horizontal, as well as the G13xHP's. I figure those will go a while longer as well. Hmm, more reading!


HC is right where I found my Cindy got done.
I went 8 with her though for the couchlock


----------



## Theowl (Mar 12, 2013)

So you guys would cut at...now? That's cooler than cool. 
Or is that timeframe based on my normal prefs? I'd likey to try it where most would cut it, so I can tell myself I'm comparing what I did with what y'all would do with it...(how it's "supposed to be")
ya know, the general consensus..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey owlman.

I would cut the cindy now and I'll tell you why,,,,she is a very potent strain and not one to be used for the couchlock effect no matter how long she goes. I would take the whole plant down, C99 is a very up and motivating high and going longer will just degrade the thc. Use an indica if you have one to help you sleep (like the bubbamaster)


----------



## Theowl (Mar 12, 2013)

Superb! Chop chop chopetty chop! 
Lol

thanks! I think the BubbaMaster and Hashplant cross will do it. 
Now where's my saw...


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 12, 2013)

I find that letting cindy go long will make her already potent high mentally disorienting. She WILL put you to sleep but the high is a mind buster, incapacitating, thoughts swimming, time loss, and it's kind of uncomfortable at that point. I have some that went long and it even makes my mouth numb and I get nauseous which is counterproductive for me as nausea reduction is important to me. 
HC is so right, get her while she has not but milky trichs, it's miles better.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 12, 2013)

Cinders buddy whats good man! Yuppers that was a dog, got two drying and another one coming down with the next run that's coming out which are the DBL GA, another 7 week strain. Nice to have some narcotic meds around when you want to go to the next level. I cut mine at 8 wks so that I'm still able to function hehe. 

Hey I've seen that phenotype that you have of the dog before, it's different than mine. Yours has longer more narrow fingers do you know what pheno it is? Mine are all 5 leafers and little shorter and wider than yours and are the headband dom pheno.



Cindyguygrower said:


> Evening folk's, How does it Cave Man! Was that a DOG you say you'r trimming!!! I got a couple pip's from my keeper that put out plant's like clone's, no seed's! If you want a one or 2 give me a shout friend.
> I also just got this cheesey one from a Liver's i just took down!
> 
> 
> ...





bassman999 said:


> I might have missed something...what happened to the new girl?
> I hope you two have a talk b4 getting fully back together and come to an understanding with your issues and cant make it work bro!! I wish you good luck with it!!


Hey bassman hows it going brotha. Yeah I mentioned a couple of days ago that things did not work out with the girl that I dated last week. Not sure what the problem was,,,,to much of a bad boy maybe ; ?) And yes I hear you totally about discussing and resolving any issues my ex girlfriend and I had. We both need to work on things. I didn't think that I would ever see her again (although she has to drive by my house every day cause we live near each other which kinda sucked) and was trying to live with it even though it was real tough, we had been together for almost six years, and real happy that we may get another chance. It's way early so I need to be patient about things. Going to be 55 tomorrow and it takes a long time to build a relationship with a new person and I'm pretty sure that my bio clock is ticking haha crack me up, I do not want to be alone and with what I do for a living (growing not my cover business lol) it was going to really make it difficult to find someone new


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 12, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I find that letting cindy go long will make her already potent high mentally disorienting. She WILL put you to sleep but the high is a mind buster, incapacitating, thoughts swimming, time loss, and it's kind of uncomfortable at that point. I have some that went long and it even makes my mouth numb and I get nauseous which is counterproductive for me as nausea reduction is important to me.
> HC is so right, get her while she has not but milky trichs, it's miles better.


Hey cowboy speaking of cindy I have one that's about 3 weeks in! It's from dizzle (Frost Bro) and it's my keeper pineapple pheno, really looking forward to it. I'm not Apollod out by any means pretty much all I've been smoking all winter lol that and some kushes but change is nice. Everything is in 3.5 gal containers in that run and they are all nice big bushes and have the sweet spot under the light for the duration lol. Everyone else on either side of them are propped up on milk crates haha. I like keeping the plants on the outside way up high though like a foot under the light and two feet in the middle.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 12, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey cowboy speaking of cindy I have one that's about 3 weeks in! It's from dizzle (Frost Bro) and it's my keeper pineapple pheno, really looking forward to it. I'm not Apollod out by any means pretty much all I've been smoking all winter lol that and some kushes but change is nice. Everything is in 3.5 gal containers in that run and they are all nice big bushes and have the sweet spot under the light for the duration lol. Everyone else on either side of them are propped up on milk crates haha. I like keeping the plants on the outside way up high though like a foot under the light and two feet in the middle.


I have a supposed pineapple pheno...not sure the source since its a clone.
I was wondering how the structure looks,and leaf size shape etc...for comparison


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 12, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Cinders buddy whats good man! Yuppers that was a dog, got two drying and another one coming down with the next run that's coming out which are the DBL GA, another 7 week strain. Nice to have some narcotic meds around when you want to go to the next level. I cut mine at 8 wks so that I'm still able to function hehe.
> 
> Hey I've seen that phenotype that you have of the dog before, it's different than mine. Yours has longer more narrow fingers do you know what pheno it is? Mine are all 5 leafers and little shorter and wider than yours and are the headband dom pheno.
> 
> ...


Sorry about the other girl, but her not working out and th ex coming by a few days later outta the blue mights been meant to be then.
And as long as you two talk and try to resolve problems b4 the relationship is back in full swing, I think it will be sturdier.
Look at me talking like I know something.
I dont know shit women are crazy, and I will never claim to understand em.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 12, 2013)

Probably too late owl but I wouldn't take any of'em... i know your prefs but you're gonna be robbing yourself on yields... i'd rather have weed that's a bit too strong than no weed.. that's just me 

sorry to hear about that girl hc hopefully it'll work with the ex... if you don't mind my asking what was the big obstacle in the relationship before that kept it from moving forward?? must've ended on pretty good terms if you're talking about getting back together.

hey guys you think this is new growth or an upcoming problem? Under the lights i thought maybe something was going on... but after pulling it out from the lights and then looking at the pictures i'm now thinking this is just a lot of new growth -- it got nutes, a bigger pot, extra co2 and it was real close to the lights for a day (part of the reason i was worried) -- like about 5-6" away which is definitely in the potential bleaching zone... but I think this is just a lot of new growth that hasn't full greened up yet... what say you??

She is already filling out over this huge 8 gallon pot (it's gotta be 2' wide almost). I'm just being paranoid right??



Trichs starting to develop in veg????


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 12, 2013)

Back in the saddle! Atta boy! Careful fella. Hold on to them reigns real tight, and be true to yourself, Caveman.  You know what you're doing!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 12, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have a supposed pineapple pheno...not sure the source since its a clone.
> I was wondering how the structure looks,and leaf size shape etc...for comparison


Sure I'll take a pic of her today. The PK x SAD too, I have one of them out in the sink being watered along with a C4. They are all at 3 wks.

Having a lunch of tacos left over from last night. I'm making shepards pie for dinner for us, it's her favorite (well mine that I make is anyways) and she asked for it. Where's the beef?? At HCs lol. That's ok I need to put on some weight. Lost 5 or 10 lbs in the last few months haven't had much of an appetite. Been lifting weights but not replenishing afterwards though. Getting pretty defined haha.

Pics later!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 12, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Sure I'll take a pic of her today. The PK x SAD too, I have one of them out in the sink being watered along with a C4. They are all at 3 wks.
> 
> Having a lunch of tacos left over from last night. I'm making shepards pie for dinner for us, it's her favorite (well mine that I make is anyways) and she asked for it. Where's the beef?? At HCs lol. That's ok I need to put on some weight. Lost 5 or 10 lbs in the last few months haven't had much of an appetite. Been lifting weights but not replenishing afterwards though. Getting pretty defined haha.
> 
> Pics later!


Pics of your defined body or the C99? lol j/k
Yeah u gotta feed the body man.
I go through phases of eating less as well, but I just decided Sunday night I am gonna make a go of the weight lifting again and be consistent, so the food and water intake is gonna go up
I have my workout meals in the planning mode in my head.
I have fish set out for dinner 2nite


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 12, 2013)

Theowl said:


> So you guys would cut at...now? That's cooler than cool.
> Or is that timeframe based on my normal prefs? I'd likey to try it where most would cut it, so I can tell myself I'm comparing what I did with what y'all would do with it...(how it's "supposed to be")
> ya know, the general consensus..


do you have pics of the cindy? f3s or f4s?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 12, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Pics of your defined body or the C99? lol j/k
> Yeah u gotta feed the body man.
> I go through phases of eating less as well, but I just decided Sunday night I am gonna make a go of the weight lifting again and be consistent, so the food and water intake is gonna go up
> I have my workout meals in the planning mode in my head.
> I have fish set out for dinner 2nite


Haha that was funny man! Hey that's awesome good luck with your routine, muscle has great memory as I'm sure you know won't take long at all to see and feel the results. Good meal to have too. 



billcollector99 said:


> do you have pics of the cindy? f3s or f4s?


I'll throw up a shot of mine bc they are f4s from dizzle


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## bassman999 (Mar 12, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha that was funny man! Hey that's awesome good luck with your routine, muscle has great memory as I'm sure you know won't take long at all to see and feel the results. Good meal to have too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll throw up a shot of mine bc they are f4s from dizzle


I am having trouble staying motivated.
I think my testosterone dropped or something.
I am hoping I just need to raise my metabolism and that forcing myself is the way to do it

Your Cindy has a leaf pattern closer to my last cut of her.
My current cut has the thin long fingers and is more stretchy


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I am having trouble staying motivated.
> I think my testosterone dropped or something.
> I am hoping I just need to raise my metabolism and that forcing myself is the way to do it
> 
> ...


It's a huge mental game isn't it lol. Half the battle. Good luck man once you get into your routine again you'll be fine. Enjoy them endorphins.

I have another pack of C99 beans from Frost Bros that are labeled assorted phenotypes. That's been in the back of my brain too lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 13, 2013)

Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight at day 19...


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 13, 2013)

You got a buddy helping you  Mine is always helping me even when I don't want him to  So excited I've decided today that the first plants are going in friday to 12/12 as planned  Gonna be flower time soon in this bitch... only unfortunate thing is it means more work for me dividing the room in half for light and dark  A farmers work is never done I guess.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 13, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight at day 19...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very bushy, put me a pack to the side . i got you 'lope all packed up with some stuff, just nowhere to send it


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 13, 2013)

Haha shoot man out of that last batch of new beans that I got the pk x sad was the only one that I did not do a seed run with.
I should try the blue dream dom beans again, had a terrible germ rate,,,,,3/15. Maybe it was to early for them they were pretty fresh.

My daughter took me out to lunch a little while ago and my folks are taking me out to dinner tonight and then my son and I are going to go see Jack the Giant Slayer. Getting a little puffing in beforehand right now lol


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 13, 2013)

She looks good, I think we all had a run recently with a strain that didnt have the smell/taste we wanted, but I think the PK x SAD will kick into her groove this time!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah she looks to beastly not to lol. I had a nice size little momma but she got left in the flower room 2 nights in a row by mistake so she now part of the Blue Dream dom gang that went in last week. That's ok I had room for one more and I had already taken cuttings from her.

Snow all melted over the weekend but all of a sudden it's coming down at about an inch an hour now


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 13, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah she looks to beastly not to lol. I had a nice size little momma but she got left in the flower room 2 nights in a row by mistake so she now part of the Blue Dream dom gang that went in last week. That's ok I had room for one more and I had already taken cuttings from her.
> 
> Snow all melted over the weekend but all of a sudden it's coming down at about an inch an hour now


Gonna be over 80* here today lol


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 14, 2013)

sup highlander shouts out this years ill be growing c-99 X Extrema , and blackrose X (blackrose X c4 x caseyB) hope to keep ya'll informed.


----------



## Theowl (Mar 14, 2013)

Howdy y'all!

well HC, Cowboy, you guys had it right--I puffed up a sample of the Cindy, three hits and I was almost too high! Lol, kept having dizzy rushes, and almost couldn't hear because my mind shouting... Ha, Reef, you were right also.. Smaller yeild than hoped, but I left all the low loose fluffy stuff on the plant and the plant in ground. We shall see if I get it to reveg. 

Billcollector, yeah, here's how she looked.. These were taken on the 26 of feb.


----------



## Theowl (Mar 14, 2013)

And cut..







Didn't get and trimmed pics.. Dunno why..
But here's some scope shots!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll bet she was awesome... but yeah you probably easily cost yourself an O (at least a half) if you'd let her go all the way  But yeah fast flowering sativas are great to take early


----------



## Theowl (Mar 14, 2013)

Truth be told, had I let her go any further, everything I have would be completely seeded.. She had male flowers on most of the buds!! Just opening, or open the night before. Like real male flowers, not nanners... Thinking I should pull it. 
Anyone think that there's a possibility it wouldn't do that again if revegged?


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 14, 2013)

I think if it's real nuts it's in the genes not just environmental. Never really heard of c99 having a nuts issue before that's bad news.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 14, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> I'll bet she was awesome... but yeah you probably easily cost yourself an O (at least a half) if you'd let her go all the way  But yeah fast flowering sativas are great to take early


Nah cindy is a 7-7.5 wk strain, if anything owlman a few grams maybe


....your trics looked like around 10% amber in those macro shots you posted


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 14, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> sup highlander shouts out this years ill be growing c-99 X Extrema , and blackrose X (blackrose X c4 x caseyB) hope to keep ya'll informed.


Nice droman, who's C99 is it? Thinking I know where the Extema came from . And a double dose of Black Rose x BMF how bout that lol! Definitely want to see pics of those this summer.

Thanks for the shout out brother have a good spring



Theowl said:


> Truth be told, had I let her go any further, everything I have would be completely seeded.. She had male flowers on most of the buds!! Just opening, or open the night before. Like real male flowers, not nanners... Thinking I should pull it.
> Anyone think that there's a possibility it wouldn't do that again if revegged?


What the bongman said. Certainly do not want to reveg it then. Were they actually white flowers or immature seeds possibly?


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 15, 2013)

that would be the f4's from dizzle. should be an interesting season, cant wait for things to get movin. thanks man right back at ya.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 15, 2013)

Theowl said:


> Truth be told, had I let her go any further, everything I have would be completely seeded.. She had male flowers on most of the buds!! Just opening, or open the night before. Like real male flowers, not nanners... Thinking I should pull it.
> Anyone think that there's a possibility it wouldn't do that again if revegged?


Toss it owl....I did three runs of the Querkle X jillybean, got full mature beans first, and plucked nanners the other two runs. I thought I did something wrong the first run, but it was just in the genes. ATB!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 15, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Toss it owl....I did three runs of the Querkle X jillybean, got full mature beans first, and plucked nanners the other two runs. I thought I did something wrong the first run, but it was just in the genes. ATB!


Shoot man I ran 4 of subbys strains a few years back and had nanners in 70-80% of the plants and not a matching pheno in the lot. Think I counted 21 phenotypes lol. Sub did not appreciate me throwing that it in his face and deleted a huge journal I was doing of his gear for him because he gifted me the beans.

I'm while I'm on a rant didn't it burn my ass to see my gear in dipshits cross on bb yesterday. I turned my mover on to some DOG and when we looked it up on bb's site I noticed it. Couldn't even call it by it's real name,,,BMF


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 15, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Shoot man I ran 4 of subbys strains a few years back and had nanners in 70-80% of the plants and not a matching pheno in the lot. Think I counted 21 phenotypes lol. Sub did not appreciate me throwing that it in his face and deleted a huge journal I was doing of his gear for him because he gifted me the beans.
> 
> I'm while I'm on a rant didn't it burn my ass to see my gear in dipshits cross on bb yesterday. I turned my mover on to some DOG and when we looked it up on bb's site I noticed it. Couldn't even call it by it's real name,,,BMF


I wouldn't stress it. It's his karma to deal with.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 15, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I wouldn't stress it. It's his karma to deal with.


Thanks man lol. And T you have wisdom beyond your years,,,,especially with your advice to me on woman ; )


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 15, 2013)

Well ive had my share of experiences. good and bad i find most ppl relate to one of em. Plus if its any consolation, nobody is really gettin paid on that end.


----------



## Theowl (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok, I'll hash the rest of the Cindy. Be a waste not to. I got a gram of dry sift out of 10grams of trim. Mod x cheese and Cindy, oh and the Smash hole trim from the broken branch.. Those are Jarred up, and chilling in the cast iron stove  

The rest are swelling like mofo's! Gotta charge battery, I ll show ya's later!


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 15, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Shoot man I ran 4 of subbys strains a few years back and had nanners in 70-80% of the plants and not a matching pheno in the lot. Think I counted 21 phenotypes lol. Sub did not appreciate me throwing that it in his face and deleted a huge journal I was doing of his gear for him because he gifted me the beans.
> 
> I'm while I'm on a rant didn't it burn my ass to see my gear in dipshits cross on bb yesterday. I turned my mover on to some DOG and when we looked it up on bb's site I noticed it. Couldn't even call it by it's real name,,,BMF


Ive had similar experiences with subs stuff.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 15, 2013)

Not my experience i've only had nanners on one of the four tga strains I've grown and the ones I had nanners on had a light leak and only showed up in late flower and didn't do anything. The other strains didn't throw nanners in the same light leak, so i'd say that's not bad.  The one I did have nanners on I was so impressed with i'm ordering more of just going to make sure I don't have any grow issues this time and pretty sure every plant isn't going to throw'em  if they only threw'em late in flower like last time i would not be that upset about that even as long as everything else about the plant was what I wanted.

that is f'ed up someone passing off your gear as their own


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 16, 2013)

Got some new genetics that just arrived in the cave. Dropped one of them in water already lol, many thanks pops! Humboltd Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight, OG Kush (clone) x SAD and

Granddaddy Purple x Blue Dream being drowned


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Got some new genetics that just arrived in the cave. Dropped one of them in water already lol, many thanks pops! Humboltd Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight, OG Kush (clone) x SAD and
> 
> Granddaddy Purple x Blue Dream being drowned
> 
> ...


Some more nice soundking crosses!
Have you ever run the SAD without crossing her?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 16, 2013)

the gdp blue dream should be some purps that i would indeed indulge in.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the gdp blue dream should be some purps that i would indeed indulge in.


Should be a flavorful, maybe colorful, and great yielder I think


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 16, 2013)

You lucky SOB I wish I had some gdp x bd beans


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 16, 2013)

well i remember the gdp pics of the mom very well, i actually remember all of those.


----------



## Theowl (Mar 16, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nice droman, who's C99 is it? Thinking I know where the Extema came from . And a double dose of Black Rose x BMF how bout that lol! Definitely want to see pics of those this summer.
> 
> Thanks for the shout out brother have a good spring
> 
> ...


no, they were full on flowers.. Five light yellow petals, and stamens, hanging down from thread-like filaments with the anthers just waiting to dry enough..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Some more nice soundking crosses!
> Have you ever run the SAD without crossing her?


No I haven't bassman, you? All of the SAD crosses are from the same person, I'm thinking he must of had a nice male that he put to good use. 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the gdp blue dream should be some purps that i would indeed indulge in.


I'm thinking four months from now I'll find out lol. Prolly keep a male too.



bassman999 said:


> Should be a flavorful, maybe colorful, and great yielder I think


The yeild and color are why I picked this one.



ReefBongwell said:


> You lucky SOB I wish I had some gdp x bd beans


Haha be careful what you wish for mango ; !)



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> well i remember the gdp pics of the mom very well, i actually remember all of those.


What did she look like?



Theowl said:


> no, they were full on flowers.. Five light yellow petals, and stamens, hanging down from thread-like filaments with the anthers just waiting to dry enough..


Bummer about that owlman. Where did you say it came from? Anyone in your crew down there have any other cindy cuts?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 16, 2013)

Ahhh trying to figure out what to have for dinner,,,,you wouldn't think that it would be that difficult. 

Maybe some more coffee and ga bubble first lol


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2013)

HC I havent grown her yet either (SAD)
You never know buying s33ds with the Afghans or any other for that matter if they are what they say they are.
They might just give you something from Afghanistan, and not the specific one (if it even really exists.
Yet the description really gets my attention, and have wanted to try her

The GDP x BD with blue and or purple in it with the 2 flavors has to be a knock out with the right pheno!


----------



## dababydroman (Mar 17, 2013)

what does bmf stand for afterall HC? I either forgot or never knew.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 17, 2013)

Boom muthafucka (c4xcaseyband)?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 17, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Boom muthafucka (c4xcaseyband)?


Coined by our good friend cowboy. That one and Artic Express as well (Ice x Caseyband)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 17, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> HC I havent grown her yet either (SAD)
> You never know buying s33ds with the Afghans or any other for that matter if they are what they say they are.
> They might just give you something from Afghanistan, and not the specific one (if it even really exists.
> Yet the description really gets my attention, and have wanted to try her
> ...


Hey bassman what's good bro.

Yeah I was researching the GDP last night and pretty much nothing but rave reviews and astounding looking frosty sticky purple buds. I haven't really smoked the Blue Dream dom yet, the first run was a seed run and I have been hesitant to give any beans out because of the poor germ rate initially. Maybe they will be better now with a cure lol? I have a run of 6 blue dream doms, 1 super bud dom and the little (not so little lol) pk x sad momma at 1 week into flower though so it won't be too long. Hoping for an increase in yeild with the blue dreamers


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 17, 2013)

If the germ rate is poor... just make/send more seeds lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 17, 2013)

Couple pics of the new ones. Five weeks of master of my domain lol, my nuts are starting to look like two thirds of the blue man group. We are taking it slow, any slower and we would be going backwards haha

I like this pheno of the blue dream dom. There are two different phenotypes and they are pretty similiar but this one is less gangly. I like how the buds are staying relatively close to the stalks and looks like she will have a great stretch,,,at 9 days in she's already doing the stretch dance at 75%! Thinking maybe a 3x with buds all the way up : ?)



The little pk x sad momma on the right. Six of her cuttings in the chamber


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 17, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> If the germ rate is poor... just make/send more seeds lol


germ rate....who cares! lol


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 17, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey bassman what's good bro.
> 
> Yeah I was researching the GDP last night and pretty much nothing but rave reviews and astounding looking frosty sticky purple buds. I haven't really smoked the Blue Dream dom yet, the first run was a seed run and I have been hesitant to give any beans out because of the poor germ rate initially. Maybe they will be better now with a cure lol? I have a run of 6 blue dream doms, 1 super bud dom and the little (not so little lol) pk x sad momma at 1 week into flower though so it won't be too long. Hoping for an increase in yeild with the blue dreamers


I believe the reviews as it sounds like a great combo in my mind.
I dont know much about s33ds and germ rates though to add an advice there.
I am trying to make my 1st s33ds right now with Stank Ape male pollen and 707 Hb and a Gods gift and a Stank Ape BX1 as well

Stank Ape is BC99's work and I think she is gonna be a great smoke.
The fem smelled like passion fruit in veg and the male smelled like Wrigley's spearmint gum


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 18, 2013)

aeviaanah said:


> germ rate....who cares! lol


Unless you've got a limitless supply of free seeds you should care! If I bought'em I definitely care... and if i only have a few of them I care even if they're free. You only get so many females from a few seeds.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 18, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Unless you've got a limitless supply of free seeds you should care! If I bought'em I definitely care... and if i only have a few of them I care even if they're free. You only get so many females from a few seeds.


It was a joke


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 18, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Unless you've got a limitless supply of free seeds you should care!


You mean like me ; ?)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 18, 2013)

aeviaanah said:


> It was a joke


The prodigal son returns! How's it going man


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 18, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I believe the reviews as it sounds like a great combo in my mind.
> I dont know much about s33ds and germ rates though to add an advice there.
> I am trying to make my 1st s33ds right now with Stank Ape male pollen and 707 Hb and a Gods gift and a Stank Ape BX1 as well
> 
> ...


if you cross the S.A male to the S.A female you got, they will be 2nd gen, or F2's. A Bx would be when you took a male and crossed it to the original female.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> if you cross the S.A male to the S.A female you got, they will be 2nd gen, or F2's. A Bx would be when you took a male and crossed it to the original female.


Haha lol that goes to show what I know.
Thanx ok so F2 in the works


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 18, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Haha lol that goes to show what I know.
> Thanx ok so F2 in the works


No worries, just letting you know bro.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> No worries, just letting you know bro.


I just up-canned her
I moved a few outside and a very lil extra space is opened up.
I hope she doesnt mind.
She was the most root-bound plant I ever had


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 18, 2013)

Are f2s supposed to be more stable or less stable than the f1s? I thought i remember from way back that f2s were less stable but the f2s i'm growing now have all been pretty much same pheno only difference between them is rate of growth.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 18, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Are f2s supposed to be more stable or less stable than the f1s? I thought i remember from way back that f2s were less stable but the f2s i'm growing now have all been pretty much same pheno only difference between them is rate of growth.


Do your F2's grow faster?


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 18, 2013)

No I mean they all look and grow alike but there were 3 sizes... very vigorous/taller, average and super runty 

oh wait never mind these aren't f2s i was thinking of something else 

these are a cross of 2 different f1s.


----------



## Theowl (Mar 18, 2013)

^^ lolz

that's an F1 then... I mean, they are


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 18, 2013)

what can I say, i'm high a lot  i was actually thinking of f2s I don't even own but someone else was growing... i guess this commercial shit isn't all bad


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 18, 2013)

generally speaking f2's will give you a wider variety of phenos. but not always...


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 19, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> generally speaking f2's will give you a wider variety of phenos. but not always...


oh gawd yes!... the f2 gen gets a lil weird genetics that were hidden before come to the front. i need to look in my Journal i think i was prppetually growing my f2's for close to 8-9 months to find p1 x p2.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> generally speaking f2's will give you a wider variety of phenos. but not always...


So does the BX do the opposite and narrow down the range of phenos?


----------



## Voidling (Mar 20, 2013)

You backcross to lock down certain traits you want to keep from the parent I believe.

Interesting op in Australi. I'm not sure newspapers have no idea about pot, if they intentionally over report on it, if cops don't know about pot, or if they just hype up the story. The plants look awfully small to be mature to me.

http://www.thedrinksbusiness.com/2013/03/12m-of-cannabis-found-in-victoria-vineyard/

And they talk about how much it is worth, but then say after it is weighed they'll destroy it. So have a value to it without even a dry weight?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 20, 2013)

Voidling said:


> You backcross to lock down certain traits you want to keep from the parent I believe.
> 
> Interesting op in Australi. I'm not sure newspapers have no idea about pot, if they intentionally over report on it, if cops don't know about pot, or if they just hype up the story. The plants look awfully small to be mature to me.
> 
> ...


I have heard lots of law enforcement measure the weight of the whole plant wet.
Just to make it worse of a penalty


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 20, 2013)

The only method that I have heard of how they figure out how much to charge you with is one lb/plant no matter the size, not that it's the only way. And then they multiply ea plant by 4 or 5 grand and that's how much your weed is worth in court. I don't have a million dollars worth of plants lol. Maybe half. Haha just kidding of course snort


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 20, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> The only method that I have heard of how they figure out how much to charge you with is one lb/plant no matter the size, not that it's the only way. And then they multiply ea plant by 4 or 5 grand and that's how much your weed is worth in court. I don't have a million dollars worth of plants lol. Maybe half. Haha just kidding of course snort


I wish each plant was a lb and that a lb was worth 4k!!m


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 20, 2013)

for real!!!! 

Here's a good question for you guys... what's the most you've yielded off of a single plant indoors?


----------



## Voidling (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't remember but not that much as my cab is small


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 20, 2013)

Yeah you and owl... i just can't even comprehend microgrowers


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 20, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I wish each plant was a lb and that a lb was worth 4k!!m


I know right lmao



ReefBongwell said:


> for real!!!!
> 
> Here's a good question for you guys... what's the most you've yielded off of a single plant indoors?


My best indoor grow was my first one about six years ago in the anne frank closet. White widow, 3 plants, 5 sq ft....9 oz of dank bud. Never could replicate that


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 20, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> for real!!!!
> 
> Here's a good question for you guys... what's the most you've yielded off of a single plant indoors?


Best I got was a Purple Urkle (fake cut)
vegged 2-2.5 months and flowered in 7 gal pot filled to like 5.5-6 gal
I got 7 oz from that plant and unknown amount of trim, not much though as the bottom was well groomed b4 and during flowering

I had 1 1k light and 2 2 bulb T5s on sides and also flowering was a SSh 5 gal bucket a Grape Krush in 7 gal pot
2 Hindu Skunks 2 gal and 1 Gurple all in 2 gal rootpots or whatever those cloth things are i have.

gurple 1.5 oz
hindu skunks like 2 oz each
Haze I think was like 4 oz
and GK was over 4 oz

I have never gotten really high yields, and I think that was the best gpw I ever got


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 21, 2013)

Best indoor I ever did was a chem d that I let go 11 weeks on a 430 in a 20 gallon pot. LST with a super crop (main stalk accident) on flip. It was so big and heavy that I propped it up with 2x4s under the branches and the determining chop day was still decided by it snapping off the tap root and rolling over! - 15.75 oz 
Had an og chem that came real close to that in similar conditions, trying to repeat above. 14.5 oz
I just finished the last bud of that og chem the other day! Sad, that was some good bud. 
.... oh well..... NEXT! lol
puff, puff, pass.... cindy..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 21, 2013)

Noone is going to top that cowboy, those are insane yeilds. 

Looks like HC is back in the saddle,,,,got two woman who are very interested in me. Been keeping me busy lately lol, and one of them is falling head over heels for me real quick. And she's a therapist lol,,,perfect haha. She lives an hour away though and the other one I think I'm falling for and she only lives 5 min away 

>>>>>>>>>>>passing back some NHK>>>>>>

Damn T this is some tasty pot, been smoking it all week and really like it


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 21, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Noone is going to top that cowboy, those are insane yeilds.
> 
> Looks like HC is back in the saddle,,,,got two woman who are very interested in me. Been keeping me busy lately lol, and one of them is falling head over heels for me real quick. And she's a therapist lol,,,perfect haha. She lives an hour away though and the other one I think I'm falling for and she only lives 5 min away
> 
> ...


Thnx man, and on the yield question I had a Dazey Jones yield 5oz in a 3 gallon trashcan. My average was 1.25 oz in 1 gallon pots when i used to weigh my weed from my perpetual.
Haha 2 Ladies on the line? You must not be as ugly as i thought, you know being a caveman and shit. lol J/K. thats good news though, its nice to have companionship.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 21, 2013)

Sounds like a winner!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 21, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thnx man, and on the yield question I had a Dazey Jones yield 5oz in a 3 gallon trashcan. My average was 1.25 oz in 1 gallon pots when i used to weigh my weed from my perpetual.
> Haha 2 Ladies on the line? You must not be as ugly as i thought, you know being a caveman and shit. lol J/K. thats good news though, its nice to have companionship.


Diamond in the rough brotha


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 21, 2013)

Damn sure no one's gonna outdo those yields... under a 430w?!? WTF? scrog?? how long you veg those


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 21, 2013)

is that a CMH lamp you are using colo


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 21, 2013)

Basically what they call mainlining, or screenless scrog. AKA canopy management. Then run the tube about 8" off the canopy turning the bush 90 degrees a day, nutes, zymes, love, attn. etc. When shit's right they do most of the work really. I just got it all lined up 
this was the og chem (csg), never took any pics of my chem d (rez) though it was very similar little less stretch bit tighter nugs. Veg somewhere around 6-8 weeks ish. 
**430 son agro on an *old* sun systems 430 magnetic ballast


----------



## Voidling (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm half way through week 4 of this run and getting impatient. I don't think I could ever do 17 week flower unless I could plant it outside and forget about it


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 21, 2013)

Void the trick is having some shorter flowering plants in there at the same time so you get to enjoy the harvest of them while waiting for the longer ones to finish  Those are some big bitches colo... and that's how I do'em too... major LST  i'm expecting to have some beasts that look like that this round, though probably not as heavy  I'm curious to see what the 5 and 8 gallon pots put out.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 21, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Void the trick is having some shorter flowering plants in there at the same time so you get to enjoy the harvest of them while waiting for the longer ones to finish  Those are some big bitches colo... and that's how I do'em too... major LST  i'm expecting to have some beasts that look like that this round, though probably not as heavy  I'm curious to see what the 5 and 8 gallon pots put out.


And there are plenty of sativa hybrids that finish in 7-7.5. In the cave 8.5 weeks is a long time haha. Right now the C4 is my longest flowering strain at 8.5 weeks. Even the dog finishes a little before that. Got a run of DBL GA at 6.5 wks right now and they look they are done but I'll let them go the full 7 weeks. 

This is the first run of my Super Bud x Blue Dream they are a couple of weeks in and will go at least 8. I ended up with one sb pheno and 2 bd phenos. I'm pretty stoked with them so far and have plenty of their clones growing. The six pk x sad rooted fully in a week and are in dirt too.

Oh yeah I went 3/6 female with my Grape Apollo x Blue Dream dom, they will get a few more days veg and then will get flipped with a dog and a blue dream dom


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 21, 2013)

Picking a keeper male pure skunk tonight. Got some more pics of them to post. The two plants on the right were topped three times and the one on the left once. The one on the left is the only one with any smell and she's a stinker! It has a little more trics than the other two also.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 21, 2013)

Here's a pretty boy but we are going after more than looks. He's not the keeper


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 21, 2013)

HC what characteristics do you look for in a male keeper other than general vigor?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 21, 2013)

What's happen man. The two that I mentioned above, trics and smell. One of our good friends that can grow pounders under a 430 taught me that


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 21, 2013)

Also height is a concern with these skunks. The single female I have is a nice shorty and the three males have more sativa characteristics. The plant on the left (the keeper) is the shortest of the three males so any beans made would be bred for,,,,shortness haha. Actually I want a male to introduce to the grape apollo x blue dream eventually


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks for the likes cowboy. Sometimes i want give mr rogers the bird but with a big smile on my face. Or tears running down, your avy is so funny man I crack up every time I see it 


...oh and anyone have any suggestion about what I do during the day, all these chicks are asking.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 21, 2013)

Your a consultant! You evaluate renovations since you used to be a contractor! 
Works been damn slow!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 21, 2013)

Philosopher billionaire who sometimes moonlights as a caped superhero crusading for good.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 21, 2013)

You're a sperm donor... and business is goooooooooood.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 21, 2013)

You ever wonder why more females don't grow and smoke?

Well grow I know because they can get a dude to do it for'em... 

I thought you should post an online ad looking for a ganja goddess. Just be prepared to weed through the feces to find the nugget of gold.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 22, 2013)

During the day, you work at a nursery.....no, really, you do. ATB!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 22, 2013)

You're a psychonaut exploring the outer reaches of reality and perception using sensory deprivation and shamanic potions seeking a regression to the first state of man.

Wait, 

A) That's not better
B) That's Altered States

This is the problem with the world today. Can't just be who you are. What you need is a test. I still say put the ad out there for a ganja goddess.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 22, 2013)

Man that one therapist chick is one horny irish girl. We were talking earlier today about how caffeine and cannibus is such a good combination for me and she asks,,,"do you grow your own pot?" I had kind of set her up for this conversation and earlier we had been talking about my house plants and veggies and how I have a pretty good green thumb hehe. So I laughed and said I can't tell you that and immediately said,,,,pot is a weed, so easy to grow. If you want some all you have to do is throw a bunch of beans in a field in the spring and then go back in the fall (snicker snicker). And she's like,,,oh yeah, right lol.

Now when she comes over next time I'll have one or two pot plants out on the porch with my houseplants and just be casual about it like it's no big deal and very slowly introduce her to the 420 lifestyle. Too bad she didn't smoke though, seems like none of the women in my life ever smoked.


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 22, 2013)

You dont wanna a stoner partner... immediately there goes half your profit... lol
420 tolerant is much better than 420 friendly, imho


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 22, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> You dont wanna a stoner partner... immediately there goes half your profit... lol
> 420 tolerant is much better than 420 friendly, imho


Haha there some words of wisdom. And got a good chuckle from it...bump!


Been out soaking up the rays with my dog on a long walk. This other girl that really likes me is going to Aruba today and her and I are kind of having a contest on who is going to be more tan when she gets back. I tan real easily but I don't care who wins lol,,,that's a contest I can't lose either way


----------



## Voidling (Mar 22, 2013)

And you go through your personal stash quicker than you can fill out. Definitely don't want someone that will help you go through it faster


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 22, 2013)

Gotta be careful dude... security. Hard though cuz you wanna see how they fit into it, but at the same time big risk -- loose lips sink ships.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 22, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Gotta be careful dude... security. Hard though cuz you wanna see how they fit into it, but at the same time big risk -- loose lips sink ships.


Yeah no kidding lol. Geez she's already telling her best friend that she would love to relocate and move in with me haha. And I already mentioned this but she's a therapist, her husband died last year and she used to have her own practice....talk about opposites attract and no wonder she's so easy to talk to lol. One of the two woman are going to get hurt though which kinda sucks. Course if I was a slimeball I would go out with the super hot one that lives 5 min away from me and keep the one that lives an hour away (the therapist) for a side dish.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 22, 2013)

Make sure the one that gets hurt doesn't find out about your illegal grow operation 

There's a super hot one 5 minutes away? Sounds like you got your answer


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 22, 2013)

Who's illegal? These are all legal medical grows on riu. 

I hear some chinese take out calling my name. That's good advice too bongwell.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 22, 2013)

Damn, I missed a lot...lol Keep your secret a secret HC.....at least til you know what's what with these ladies, that way if any issues, no harm done....just my concern, and late. 02. ATB!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 22, 2013)

You know what I meant HC  I'm just glad I didn't grow when I was single... pretty hard to keep that a secret for very long from any serious relationship...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 22, 2013)

Pretty funny when I first moved here I had my first grow in the anne frank closet going on,,,,,,also hooked up with my girlfriend at about the same time. Vegged and flowered some ww right under nose lol, the closet is only a couple of ft away from her side of the bed. Used scented candles for cover scent and she never knew. Only once towards the end of flower did she remark,,,,"smells like a skunk in here" ahahah


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 22, 2013)

Haha yeah no doubt I've had my parents over here in flower with the oz generator on but it makes me hella nervous


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 22, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Haha yeah no doubt I've had my parents over here in flower with the oz generator on but it makes me hella nervous


Both of my parents sense of smell is pretty much gone lol.

Little onion and green peppers sauted in a frying pan,,,,,,,,,,that's all anyone will smell in your place


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 22, 2013)

Yeah that's what I also do... pungeant foods  i tell my wife it's a good time to fry fish  And yeah, I figure my parents sense of smell is pretty low... this round so far almost a week into flower and still little to no smell... so far the only smell i've noticed from a distance is a peppery spicey smell.

i got problems though my flower plants are less than a week into flower and already starting to outgrow their current space


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 22, 2013)

Apply what you learn to your next grow, you could have much worse problems 

Kool beans! Casino Royal is on in a few minutes! Daniel Craig kicks ass as james bond : !)


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 22, 2013)

i'm thinking of rebuilding my cab and making it bigger... 6'x6'x6' instead of 4'x6'x4' - what i'm growing now is known for a decent stretch... i can tie'em down more but that just increases their horizontal space which is also at the max  I got about 6" of vertical space I think I can move those lights up... of course I could find something to support the structure on and raise it up as a temporary solution... that may be the way to go... time to buy some milk crates and raise it up like in a flood plane...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 23, 2013)

Double Grape Apollo at 47 days. Got six of these to take down on monday plus a DOG









DOG....


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 23, 2013)

Lucky, lucky man. You just put a smile on my mug with all that pr0n. Must be getting pretty stinky, eh??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 23, 2013)

The DOG's a real stinker and so are the NHK's that are in the closet but the smell is minimal on the DBL GA. I may have to put something else in the closet so I don't have to worry about the stank as much and put the nhk in the other flower room lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 23, 2013)

That sounds like a good problem to have.  Wow, so you do the Anne Frank with no ventilation I'm guessing then? I thought you had an aircooled in there... not sure why tho! Apparently I never saw it.  That little 400w closet is a friggin beast tho! You're always pumping out good shit from her


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 23, 2013)

No it's vented nicely in there, right through the attic and out. Can put your hand on the glass of the 430 all day long. I'm sure with scented candles in the bedroom I could get by. Been using them all week in the house though about run out of them haha


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 23, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> You dont wanna a stoner partner... immediately there goes half your profit... lol
> 420 tolerant is much better than 420 friendly, imho


That is mt girl...she doesnt care about seed as long as I dont drink like I used to or do drugs.
She will smoke with me sometimes, but like I have mentioned b4 she doesnt get high, so it has no pull on her, and she doesnt like coughing and a burning throat to get no effect.


Highlanders cave said:


> Haha there some words of wisdom. And got a good chuckle from it...bump!
> 
> 
> Been out soaking up the rays with my dog on a long walk. This other girl that really likes me is going to Aruba today and her and I are kind of having a contest on who is going to be more tan when she gets back. I tan real easily but I don't care who wins lol,,,that's a contest I can't lose either way


Yeah made me laugh as well, but the old adage...dont get high off your own supply comes to mind here.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 23, 2013)

Just remember if you rarely leave your grow, you yourself probably can't tell how much it smells, especially if you're smoking all the time  It's good to leave for hours and come back having not smoked to get some kind of idea of the usual smell most people get 

What you think you'll be yielding on those you just harvested? Looks like they will be pretty good yields if that's under a 430


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 23, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> That is mt girl...she doesnt care about seed as long as I dont drink like I used to or do drugs.
> She will smoke with me sometimes, but like I have mentioned b4 she doesnt get high, so it has no pull on her, and she doesnt like coughing and a burning throat to get no effect.
> 
> Yeah made me laugh as well, but the old adage...dont get high off your own supply comes to mind here.


That's good bassman. I would think most chicks would prefer a toker over hard drinker. I had a hell of a time trying to quit drinking, took years. Weed is what enabled me to be able to. Even an accident that almost killed me couldn't quite get me to quit. Went airborne in my ford escape down a ravigne snapping off 12-14" wide trees halfway up like they were toothpicks and ending up unconsious and the escape upside down on the edge of a stream. Rig was crushed like a tin can. I remember waking up to flashlights shining in my windows and people say oh my god we thought you were dead




ReefBongwell said:


> Just remember if you rarely leave your grow, you yourself probably can't tell how much it smells, especially if you're smoking all the time  It's good to leave for hours and come back having not smoked to get some kind of idea of the usual smell most people get
> 
> What you think you'll be yielding on those you just harvested? Looks like they will be pretty good yields if that's under a 430


Your right, I'm sure that my house reeks even just from all of the smoke but I can't smell it very much. Too used to it.

Those plants did not come out of the closet bongwell, they were one of the runs in the other flower room with the 1k. That room always has 3 runs of six to eight plants in flower at any given time with a harvest every two weeks or so and an extra harvest every two months from the anne frank closet, about 5-6 oz normally. Those DBL GA and the DOG will yeild a little under an oz which is about typical for most of the plants


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 23, 2013)

My wife practically freaks out if I have a couple of beers... weed she could care less other than she worries about potential health issues from smoking 

Gotcha... you use amended soils or liquid nutes?


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 23, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's good bassman. I would think most chicks would prefer a toker over hard drinker. I had a hell of a time trying to quit drinking, took years. Weed is what enabled me to be able to. Even an accident that almost killed me couldn't quite get me to quit. Went airborne in my ford escape down a ravigne snapping off 12-14" wide trees halfway up like they were toothpicks and ending up unconsious and the escape upside down on the edge of a stream. Rig was crushed like a tin can. I remember waking up to flashlights shining in my windows and people say oh my god we thought you were dead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I too used weed to quit drinking that I otherwise couldnt do.

My best friend dieing also helped me realize the evils of alcohol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 23, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> My wife practically freaks out if I have a couple of beers... weed she could care less other than she worries about potential health issues from smoking
> 
> Gotcha... you use amended soils or liquid nutes?


Liquid nutes man, the Cornnucopia line-up along with Nitrzyme and Earth Juice Catalyst. A lot of the soil gets recycled into outdoor flower beds.



bassman999 said:


> I too used weed to quit drinking that I otherwise couldnt do.
> 
> My best friend dieing also helped me realize the evils of alcohol.


We're in the same boat bassman. My best friend and best man at my wedding also lived and died by fast cars. Coming home from a bachelors party, oak tree didn't get out of the way


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 23, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Liquid nutes man, the Cornnucopia line-up along with Nitrzyme and Earth Juice Catalyst. A lot of the soil gets recycled into outdoor flower beds.
> 
> 
> 
> We're in the same boat bassman. My best friend and best man at my wedding also lived and died by fast cars. Coming home from a bachelors party, oak tree didn't get out of the way


Sorry to hear that bro.
I got lucky so many times.
I was always the go-to DD drunk driver, except for the day I stayed home, and my other friend was driving.
He walked away, but my best friend didnt.
Ruined the other dudes life


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 23, 2013)

yup that's a tough one man. 

Well on to something less depressing : ), the pk x sad are starting to bulk up nicely. Two are in 3.5 gal containers (that's big for me, the rosepots are 1.75 gal) and are starting their 5th week and one is starting week 3 and six clones just went into dirt the other day. So they are certainly getting a chance in the cave lol.

The middle run in there are all in 3.5 gal containers. Also got a nice big pineapple Cindy and two big C4, really looking forward to that harvest!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 23, 2013)

I never gotta worry about being an alcoholic... my body does not like alcohol and while I appreciate a good alcohol buzz, I don't really crave it. Basically if all alcohol disappeared from the earth tomorrow, I could care less. That's what pisses me off so much about cannabis prohibition... all these fuckin' alcohol people who are like 'just drink alcohol' and don't give a shit because they got what they want... i don't want alcohol. I do like to have a few beers when I'm watching fight night... but that's about it 



Highlanders cave said:


> Liquid nutes man, the Cornnucopia line-up along with Nitrzyme and Earth Juice Catalyst. A lot of the soil gets recycled into outdoor flower beds.



Any reason you don't do super soil/amended soils? I find I get much better yields and happier plants... dramatically better yields with super soil. I didn't really believe the whole super soil 'you only need water thing' -- but it's really true. The strongest nutes I use are 1-1-1 and that's only in veg  Anything more burns.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 23, 2013)

It's time to be one with your seed bro! lol



just fukin' wit cha lol


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2013)

Howdy HC, looking dank in here


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks whodat!

Well it looks like the plants will haver to wait until tues to get harvested. Shoot that means I have to water them again. Heading down to one of my new girlfriends house this afternoon for a couple of days. She lives about an hour and a half away and has a place on a little lake. This is the horny therapist chick, my other one is in Aruba hehe.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 24, 2013)

Man, have a great day out at the lake 
puff.... puff.... pass..... elephant stomper...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks brother!

Not sure how much of it we will see unless she has a view of it from her bedroom window lol. All of you guys are saying ho hum ho hum big deal we get it every night hahaha. Ya'll know how long it's been since HC's been with a nympho lol? And she holds nothing back and gets off more on pleasing her man. The caveman has been flying high and bouncing off the walls this week 

>>>>>>>>>hitting the elephant stomper and passing back a NHK hash and weed parfait>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Later mon ami


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 24, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks brother!
> 
> Not sure how much of it we will see unless she has a view of it from her bedroom window lol. All of you guys are saying ho hum ho hum big deal we get it every night hahaha. Ya'll know how long it's been since HC's been with a nympho lol? And she holds nothing back and gets off more on pleasing her man. The caveman has been flying high and bouncing off the walls this week
> 
> ...


better pull out the blue pill, watch a few pornos and whack one off before you go . Just remember, your basing this on sex as of now as far as i can see. Sex is not a sturdy foundation. Its more like the carpet not necessary for the structure but you'd damn sure want it in there and would like to have the best kind, before you move in. thats only if your trying to build a house, if your renting well....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 24, 2013)

Haha that's good T but yeah I'm renting man. And no blue pill for this dude, weed is a super aphrodisiac and why would I want to whack one out lol, that would just be one less for her. Seven is my record in one session but that was a few years ago hehe 

.....you know how marathon runners stock up on carbs the day before a race, I've been doing that with mangos and pineapples for the last day or so for this marathon haha


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 24, 2013)

Haha, have a good one. I got a bowl of captain crunchberries on deck that im about to devour.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 24, 2013)

That's fantastic HC  Get some! Just remember to keep it safe... oh yeah, and even though I never do, wrap it up!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 24, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> That's fantastic HC  Get some! Just remember to keep it safe... oh yeah, and even though I never do, wrap it up!


Haha good old bongwell. Wrap it up?? Not a chance in hell brother


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 24, 2013)

I think I just realized why all the potheads are having babies... none of us are wrapping it up. OOPS - be careful on that


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 24, 2013)

there is no "f" in way! 
I am done..... even thinking of being disconnected... eek....
..the unthinkable...


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 24, 2013)

Huh colo? You lost me


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 24, 2013)

Done having kids mango, I will get snipped before I do that again...
capisce?
baked like a pie my friend....


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 24, 2013)

LOL colo. Yeah I really wasn't planning on having kids but even though it's a big drawback for growing, I'm glad I did... maybe I'll regret it later, but that kid's just too cute  (watching her now in her playpen).


----------



## BBYY (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey HC! Hope its going good.

I just started back up some seeds. All germinated and in pots now. I got a few moms too that survives the winter.

Setting up my flower room soon. But I wanted to come in and say high see how you doing. Hoping I can get back to my system soon. Ive been hurting for good buds lately


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 24, 2013)

BBYY said:


> Hey HC! Hope its going good.
> 
> I just started back up some seeds. All germinated and in pots now. I got a few moms too that survives the winter.
> 
> Setting up my flower room soon. But I wanted to come in and say high see how you doing. Hoping I can get back to my system soon. Ive been hurting for good buds lately


Are you still in WA bro?


----------



## Voidling (Mar 24, 2013)

I sure am. Though now I think about it, the gf is wanting kids, I might need to stop using wrapping she's providing and keep my stash locked up when I'm not pulling one out.

So how cool does this thing look?
http://www.biowaveindustries.com/science.htm
I have no idea about their science but the machine looks cool.

Hey bbyy, I keep meaning to drop some sparkle f2's I got from owl. I got to get moving on all my projects.

Looking to order several hundred net pots for a vegetable garden, good grief is that expensive. Where is the cheapest place to get 3in net pots, anyone know?


----------



## billcollector99 (Mar 25, 2013)

Voidling said:


> I sure am. Though now I think about it, the gf is wanting kids, I might need to stop using wrapping she's providing and keep my stash locked up when I'm not pulling one out.
> 
> So how cool does this thing look?
> http://www.biowaveindustries.com/science.htm
> ...


http://www.hydroponics.net/c/166


----------



## Voidling (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks. 
I ended up ordering them off amazon for .29 a piece I think and free shipping. Still pricy for a couple hundred.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 25, 2013)

Wawawewa says Borat!!!

Been a long time since I have done two chicks in one day. Shit I don't know if I have ever done had two chicks in one day lol. Until last night hehe. Just getting home man am I spent lol. Time to pack a bowl and have a couple of pots of coffee.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 25, 2013)

Next step is at the same time, though very confusing. Is fun!


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 25, 2013)

You'll have permagrin for a while I'm thinking hehehe
Nice! ya big pimp! lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 25, 2013)

Dude! Seriously! Huge pimpin. I never even nailed two chicks in one night, lol. Well, never had _sex_ with two in one night. I guess one can still swing his sword in other ways.

Gonna have to change the name of this thread to "Highlander's Perpetual BB Ice Void, and lots of Nookie".   

That would be a good strain name, lol. *The Nookie*... turns you ass over tea kettle, and then snuggles you right to sleep afterwards. Vvvvery nIIIIce!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 25, 2013)

You're officially my hero HC -- you got me beat.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey hey what's happenin. These friggen DBL GA #3 are taking forever and a day to trim. Pretty tired but going to keep at at. Had to take nap this afternoon for some strange reason haha.

Permagrinnin all day long for sure cowboy. And the one that I really like is the hot one down in Aruba right now I get love letters from her every day 

Have a good night bobro and bongwell, I'll be around. Friggen beat though so may not be for long. Laters!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 25, 2013)

You wanna be a *golden* god? Bang'em both on the same day again AND get'em both to trim some plants for you


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 26, 2013)

On second thought, I can't think of anything that would possibly go wrong from banging two girls on the same day at your grow house  Nothing at all.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2013)

Haha, hc i could imagine you in you mid20's nowadays.such experiences are not rare.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 26, 2013)

Not only words of wisdom but words of experience. You dog you lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 26, 2013)

Life is short, gotta live while you can. No use in just being alive.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 26, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Life is short, gotta live while you can. No use in just being alive.


Agreed, though I'm not sure what else I'd be doin' but livin'
Chicks these days are anything but prude 
I LOVED going back to college! 
If I hadn't gotten remarried I might have become a lifetime learner!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 27, 2013)

Update time for the new beans in from Humbolt County.

I started with 20 GDP x Blue Dream beans and soaked them for 36 hrs and then in a paper towel for a couple of days. Out of the 20 only one had a small tap root. It's a little colder in the cave then what they are use to in northern cali I'm thinking, them little babies must of thought they were at the north pole. 

So far after a few days in dirt, 18 have sprouted  Anyone have any experience with GDP? Thinking there should be some awesome genetics to be found in this cross when I go pheno hunting


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 27, 2013)

All I know is that they're both badass strains IF you can find the right pheno. Could be a killer cross if you find the right one.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 27, 2013)

I know GDP is Erkle, there are rumors that it was an out cross to big bud but that is speculation. I would say you have experience with crosses in that line. 

I'm thinkin' ol' bongwell has a point, as they are all f1s its hard to say what the expressions will be like but sounds like a fair sized selection group. Looking forward to these, should be interesting.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm not sure how far along pops has brought these so don't know if they are f1s or not. I'm really liking my blue dream dom clones,,,they are about 3 weeks in. Nicely stacked nodes, should be an increase in yeild. Also have some super bud dom in too, those should be interesting. Not overly impressed with my lone skunk female yet, she 3 wks in also. I picked out the keeper male skunk and then killed it hehe. He's got a little baby stud clone hanging out waiting for his turn


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 27, 2013)

Sometimes those straggly looking ones surprise you. My fingers are crossed for your skunk mango!
Looking forward to seeing the result of those bd x sb too!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 28, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> I'm not sure how far along pops has brought these so don't know if they are f1s or not. I'm really liking my blue dream dom clones,,,they are about 3 weeks in. Nicely stacked nodes, should be an increase in yeild. Also have some super bud dom in too, those should be interesting. Not overly impressed with my lone skunk female yet, she 3 wks in also. I picked out the keeper male skunk and then killed it hehe. He's got a little baby stud clone hanging out waiting for his turn


f1's but everything pops has has sort of a northerm cali genetic outdoor influence. so the get huge.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 28, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Sometimes those straggly looking ones surprise you. My fingers are crossed for your skunk mango!
> Looking forward to seeing the result of those bd x sb too!


Hey brudda!

It's down here in the sink with some blue dream doms, I'll take a pic in a few. The males were the long scraggly looking sativas but this female is a shorty with only a limited number of nodes on each stem. I'll give her another run of course and get to know how it likes to grow, I only ended up with one clone of her which is all I need. I hate revegging lol



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> f1's but everything pops has has sort of a northerm cali genetic outdoor influence. so the get huge.


Hey man. Yeah that's pretty much what pops was saying. Very cool! I saw over on your thread this morning that he is germing 4 dog beans. Think I would have done more but that's just me, think he had about a dozen and a half


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 28, 2013)

The skunk is in the middle, blue dream dom #2 on the sides. I have a blue dream #1 that I might like even better


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 28, 2013)

It's about to get nuts in here, isn't it? I'm about to see a lot of pr0n, and feel a lil bit of envy. I can feel it!  

I'm with everyone else... can't wait to see what you come up with in these crosses!


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 28, 2013)

That skunk does look like it's being a picky bitch. LAWD, look at those stalks! They got cankles!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 28, 2013)

Looking real good what day 12/12 are those? Lookin' sexy... getting excited got flowers just opening today on mine so gonna be some hot fuck action to the max in there soon enough


----------



## Voidling (Mar 28, 2013)

I know I like GDP and Blue Dream. One hit of GDP blacked out my vision, everything I heard around me was like it was very far away. I'd catch myself just tapping my fingers rapidly on the table and tapping the heel of my foot, felt like I was on a drum kit going to town. I walked 12 city blocks or so and could only see this small patch of vision.

The blue dream made me chatty and social and took away my social anxieties


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 28, 2013)

Voidling said:


> I know I like GDP and Blue Dream. One hit of GDP blacked out my vision, everything I heard around me was like it was very far away. I'd catch myself just tapping my fingers rapidly on the table and tapping the heel of my foot, felt like I was on a drum kit going to town. I walked 12 city blocks or so and could only see this small patch of vision.
> 
> The blue dream made me chatty and social and took away my social anxieties


I know someone who tells me certain strains make her center vision clear and sharp,and all the sides just blur and fuzz up.
Sounds similar to your GDP exp.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 29, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> It's about to get nuts in here, isn't it? I'm about to see a lot of pr0n, and feel a lil bit of envy. I can feel it!
> 
> I'm with everyone else... can't wait to see what you come up with in these crosses!


Yes yes yes nudge nudge I know lol. I get off more on pics of my veggers haha. I know everyone likes bud pr0n though but my pics usually suck and it's like taking pics of my job. Like I'm not up to my ears in dank usually lol. Just goes down the pipeline real quick.

You may have to help pick up the slack my brother 



colocowboy said:


> That skunk does look like it's being a picky bitch. LAWD, look at those stalks! They got cankles!


Kind of a shame cause I was excited to finally grow out a pure skunk. I'm sure down the road in the not so distant future and in a galaxy far far away lol, when the mr skunk stud does his thing with the ga x bd dom keeper he may wander over give some sloppy seconds to his sister. Then we'll have some f2's to go through and find a keeper skunk bitch!

@ the bongman,,,,,that run was at day 20 yesterday. The other half of that batch is in the sink right now : !)

Cloudy day today after a couple of real nice blue sky days, taking a break out on the porch in my jungle,,,,

puff puff DBL GA #1 apollo dom>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> very nice!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 29, 2013)

Sounds like a plan to me, Stanley. I love makin' pr0n! I'm glad you've got some bookoki plans over in your pad, too  Trip X fo sho!

Today is day 1 of 12/12 in my tent again. Thought I did it day before yesterday, but somehow the switch on my timer got flipped up into the "On" position. So my lights had been on for a week straight it seems  I'm sure I'll see that in the electric bill. Plus woulda been nice to have that 18/6 going for awhile, but oh well...


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 29, 2013)

Should be interesting... HC's 10 days ahead of me and I'm 10 days ahead of you bobo... we're cascading.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 30, 2013)

Update time for HCs' love life hahaha...

Now is when things are going to start getting interesting,,,, my horny therapist chick is coming over tonight, my ex girlfriend said she wants to sleep over next week and my hottie who lives a couple of miles down the road is coming home from Aruba tonight. My ex girl I'm not going to worry about too much although she is going to be PISSED when she see's that other girls car at my house tonight lol. It's the two new ones I need to be careful about. Ah hell I'll just turn them all into one big harum


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 30, 2013)

Eee, kinda cringing here dude... harum + cannabis grow only works for kings  it could all work out like you hope but it could turn into one hella shitstorm. you're dancing awful close to the line pardner. I think there's some saying, what is it, just on the tip of my tongue... about a woman scorned  You probably don't wanna find out one of'ems a crazy bitch when the cops show up at your door  Although I guess if you've been on it and they don't know anything at all there's no risk but seems like you've hinted about it to some of'em... i can't keep up with'em all so I don't know  just be careful.

Oh yeah they just had a story last week about how over 1 in 4 americans have/had STDs, so.... be careful, with 4 you got a pretty good chance one of'ems carrying a gift that'll keep on giving


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 30, 2013)

Dunna be rainin on my parade dudude. There aint no facitious button here ya gotta go wit da flow ya know ma bro and hoes these theses bitches ; ?) no no no dog when it's time they just go go go


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 30, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Eee, kinda cringing here dude... harum + cannabis grow only works for kings  it could all work out like you hope but it could turn into one hella shitstorm. you're dancing awful close to the line pardner. I think there's some saying, what is it, just on the tip of my tongue... about a woman scorned  You probably don't wanna find out one of'ems a crazy bitch when the cops show up at your door  Although I guess if you've been on it and they don't know anything at all there's no risk but seems like you've hinted about it to some of'em... i can't keep up with'em all so I don't know  just be careful.
> 
> Oh yeah they just had a story last week about how over 1 in 4 americans have/had STDs, so.... be careful, with 4 you got a pretty good chance one of'ems carrying a gift that'll keep on giving


c'mon man you can get rid of most of em!

Just playing, 1:4 ration might be underestimating. im thinking its higher now. 90%+ people have hpv in one form or another. I enjoyed every ass i ever played in, but i consider myself lucky, very lucky especially in my cities ive lived in.. 

HC its good youre not fiending company and able to control emotions, always play the game how it goes n u'll be good.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 30, 2013)

Haha no worries just being the devil's advocate voice in your head to keep you grounded  Always gotta consider the possibilities even if (like with growing) you decide they're worth the risk.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 30, 2013)

Damn my house is nice and clean lol

No more scented candles though, just air freshener. Maybe I'll put all the leftover candles together and make another one. I don't care if my house smells like dope haha. At least dope smoke anyways

Bongymango ya sound just like my ex girlfriend as far as letting other people in the house. I know you playing the devils advocate though and looking out for a brother.

Game time, she just rolled in


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 30, 2013)

Knock it out the park HC!


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 30, 2013)

Don't stop, get it, get it....
[video=youtube_share;xV0-D6hF41s]http://youtu.be/xV0-D6hF41s[/video]


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 30, 2013)

Don't stop, hit it
[video=youtube_share;Ilg3FKH9j3E]http://youtu.be/Ilg3FKH9j3E[/video]


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;6auk1TkGtVQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6auk1TkGtVQ[/video]


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 31, 2013)

Here's a funny one...........my ex girlfriends timing was impeccable yesterday. She drives by just as my horny therapist chick is getting out of her car at my house with an overnight bag hahahaha. Man she was pissed but oh well, we are not a couple anymore. I got a bunch of angry texts hehe like fuking 10! She did not like the idea of someone else in what she refers to as "our" bed. Like I said oh well. I'm not too worried, she knows she has to keep my secret if she wants me to not spill the beans on her. The guy she was kind of seeing after her and I broke up is married lol. And to a big shot dr. She would take him to the cleaners 


oh and happy easter and all that good stuff if your into it and puff puff pass DOG>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Need to get the munchies on for brunch at my mom's 

......and of course what do I start thinking about when I get all those pissed off texts from my ex girlfriend? Oh friggen bongos words of wisdom about a woman scorned hahaha


----------



## SupaM (Mar 31, 2013)

Morning HC......seems she got a taste of her own medicine. Glad you're having some fun, broseph. OG and coffee this way too lol.
May have some interesting news for you....lemme think on it. ATB!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 31, 2013)

That's funny on the ex... you should make sure she drives by the next time the other ones are there so you can really rub it in 

hopefully your ex isn't that crazy. it's pretty psycho to rat on your EX because he's dating  did you dump her?? it seems like unless you did i'm not sure why she'd be jealous... just territorial female pheromone shit i guess. Women.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 31, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Morning HC......seems she got a taste of her own medicine. Glad you're having some fun, broseph. OG and coffee this way too lol.
> May have some interesting news for you....lemme think on it. ATB!


Hey Supa what's up man. Got your email, thanks. I'll get back to you , k ; !)



ReefBongwell said:


> That's funny on the ex... you should make sure she drives by the next time the other ones are there so you can really rub it in
> 
> hopefully your ex isn't that crazy. it's pretty psycho to rat on your EX because he's dating  did you dump her?? it seems like unless you did i'm not sure why she'd be jealous... just territorial female pheromone shit i guess. Women.


Yeah that would be perfect right lol. And yes I dumped her man and I'm sure right about the territorial female pheromonal shit too 

Kicking back smoking my last bud, a nice DOG top. After that I have a little chunk of hash for tomorrow and then drier than a bone till I chop something. Thing is nothing is ready haha,,,,another weeks or so on a run of NHK in the closet and a couple more weeks on the next run in the other flower room. That's a nice looking batch, bigger containers bigger buds. Cindy, (2) C4 and (2) Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight. The pk x sad jump right out with big buds and purple leaves!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Mar 31, 2013)

Good look on the PK x SAD, PK is one of the serious purps.


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 31, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Supa what's up man. Got your email, thanks. I'll get back to you , k ; !)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


An ice x cb female pulled through. I finally got the flood table back in good shape. Stop by for the update. I took a few clones of the ice x cb. She is in a good spot on the table. Just out of center both ways. Whats been up?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeah man I was over there but didn't stay long. I saw your set up and your females. Kool kool! You'll like the Artic Express (ice/cb) but she may want to hog up some room. Can't wait for the show!

Springtime is about here, sugaring season is about over it was a good season (best maple syryp in the world comes from these hills), working on some flower beds and landscaping and putting a fresh coat of paint on my house, don't want it to look like a grower lives here lol.

Pics due of th pk x sad,,,they are only 5.5 wks in but looks like more. Beasters!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 31, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah man I was over there but didn't stay long. I saw your set up and your females. Kool kool! You'll like the Artic Express (ice/cb) but she may want to hog up some room. Can't wait for the show!
> 
> Springtime is about here, sugaring season is about over it was a good season (best maple syryp in the world comes from these hills), working on some flower beds and landscaping and putting a fresh coat of paint on my house, don't want it to look like a grower lives here lol.
> 
> Pics due of th pk x sad,,,they are only 5.5 wks in but looks like more. Beasters!


Hell Yeah..cant wait to see the PKxSAD!!

Just catching up on your thread and hearing your love life went to top.
I remember when I had several girls at once.
I would get a call in the morning and not know who I was talking to and had to ask leading questions or wait for something to get me on track.
Had lots of close calls.
I got caught a few times, one of which is by the girl I ended up with.
She still talks about what a hoe I was lol.
My kids dont believe it though, so its all good.

Oh, 1st time trying the Cookies...PUFF Pass


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 31, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah man I was over there but didn't stay long. I saw your set up and your females. Kool kool! You'll like the Artic Express (ice/cb) but she may want to hog up some room. Can't wait for the show!
> 
> Springtime is about here, sugaring season is about over it was a good season (best maple syryp in the world comes from these hills), working on some flower beds and landscaping and putting a fresh coat of paint on my house, don't want it to look like a grower lives here lol.
> 
> Pics due of th pk x sad,,,they are only 5.5 wks in but looks like more. Beasters!


The arctic express was hit pretty hard stressed and stalled for a while, she pulled through tho. Flipping lights soon


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Knock it out the park HC!





bassman999 said:


> Hell Yeah..cant wait to see the PKxSAD!!
> 
> Just catching up on your thread and hearing your love life went to top.
> I remember when I had several girls at once.
> ...


HC is not only back in the saddle, I think I'm turning into a man whore haha. My ex girlfriend must have been jealous when she drove by and saw my new friend the other day. First I get a bunch of angry texts and then last night she calls and wants me to come over haha.


Bassman how was the GSC last night? I may be taking some branches off of a cindy today. It's still a week from finish but no green in the cave. If there is a good one to take early it would be the Cindy, she has some serious potency. Finishing up some real nice Apollo hash today though. Getting a purty darn nice glow on


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 1, 2013)

I can't help but wonder how the cookies are, something inside me is thinking that the talk is just hype. It sure brings out the cali clone elitist trolls that's for sure. 

Getting a little strange is good for you HC, knock the bottom out that shit while you got it 

puff, puff, pass..... og-18


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2013)

We got a man in,,,,,,that area lol. Lets ask him, bobro buddy what's the verdict on the cookies. And bassman as well. 

Nice bright sunny morning just turned real dark and looks like rain, think I'll run up and get some OF and do a bunch of potting up this afternoon. Got a bunch of flower seeds germing too that need dirt to get going. 

Nineteen (out of 20) GDP x Blue Dream seedlings in the cave now, another one I'm super stoked for. 

OG-18 sounds nice brotha I'll take a big old rip of that haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2013)

Seems like every time that I bounce around riu someone is talking about different and better ways to make oil. I barely have a clue honestly cause I never followed that stuff too closely. But I think it's time lol! I could probably get pops to mentor me but let's get some discussion going on how to make oil. 

My tolerence has gotten pretty high so I'm thinking something with more potency would hit the spot. Course here I am stoned to the bonz on apollo bubble trying to type this out lmao.

K,,,everclear over butane over this over that?? Anything and everything will help,,,,,,,,,,,bring it on, teach this dog how to make earl


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 1, 2013)

Late but better than never.... As promised, The Caseyband x Lem. Qleaner

















This was one i re-vegged ( for the clear reason's ) but ended up with alot of popcorn bud's after the thrip prob. and being in Veg. too long, could have done with some lollypopping but no complaint's man! The smell is awsome!!!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 1, 2013)

I say stay away from the bho lotta people blowin' shit up and fucking their lungs up with that stuff... i'd say go alcohol or just work on your hash skillz  I wanna upgrade mine too


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 1, 2013)

yea I hit some out of a pen the other day that my homie offered and it tasted like metal.. I thought it was the pen but then I figured it was probably the butane.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2013)

There we go. Everyone else is saying go look it up you lazy bastard lol 

Ah 830 time to go close up shop. Be back


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 1, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Seems like every time that I bounce around riu someone is talking about different and better ways to make oil. I barely have a clue honestly cause I never followed that stuff too closely. But I think it's time lol! I could probably get pops to mentor me but let's get some discussion going on how to make oil.
> 
> My tolerence has gotten pretty high so I'm thinking something with more potency would hit the spot. Course here I am stoned to the bonz on apollo bubble trying to type this out lmao.
> 
> K,,,everclear over butane over this over that?? Anything and everything will help,,,,,,,,,,,bring it on, teach this dog how to make earl


Ive made hash with most every method possible. BHO is by far my favorite. It is a much larger startup cost to make it the right way but its worth it in the end. 



This is from 2 plants trim, no nug whatsoever. Has a great taste and not harsh at all. Pm me if interested.


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 1, 2013)

if your wanting to make top notch hash- butter, oil or shatter (candy like hard resin) look into buying a vacuum pump. also check out winterizing the hash. that stuff is earwax- my next move is making shatter. i like the flavor of the kryptonite/grand daddy purple earwax i have so i don't want to mess with it. ill be making some mpmkck and blueconvict hash soon- i can put to test everything ive been reading about lol

Everything you need to know to get started! This guy really knows his stuff. 
http://forum.grasscity.com/harvesting-processing-medical-marijuana/1122034-how-make-bho-pass-testing-really-nice-wax-shatter.html


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2013)

Awesome aev I'll read the link and maybe pick your brain some


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2013)

..................


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 1, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Awesome aev I'll read the link and maybe pick your brain some


You got to read half the thread when you get around to it. You will really learn alot.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2013)

Had to go over to one of my girls' house and tuck her in hehe.

Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight coming up on 6 wks


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 1, 2013)

Nice bushe's caveman! 
Just wanted to give my 2 cent's on the oil lark, I've also been putting a bit time into making diff. hash, from ISO oil, to bubble hash i go and get a BHO tube but doubt i'll use it. It just seem's like alot of work compared to the quick wash method with alcohol. I tried this for first time the other week with a little trim and was suprised with the ' caramel ' looking blob i got back, which after leaving over night took a crumbly texture rather than oil.
Ive got a nice batch of cheese and DOG trim and going to make some up later so i'll take a few snap's and show you how i go. ( might be a dissaster lol )

cgg


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 1, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> HC is not only back in the saddle, I think I'm turning into a man whore haha. My ex girlfriend must have been jealous when she drove by and saw my new friend the other day. First I get a bunch of angry texts and then last night she calls and wants me to come over haha.
> 
> 
> Bassman how was the GSC last night? I may be taking some branches off of a cindy today. It's still a week from finish but no green in the cave. If there is a good one to take early it would be the Cindy, she has some serious potency. Finishing up some real nice Apollo hash today though. Getting a purty darn nice glow on





colocowboy said:


> I can't help but wonder how the cookies are, something inside me is thinking that the talk is just hype. It sure brings out the cali clone elitist trolls that's for sure.
> 
> Getting a little strange is good for you HC, knock the bottom out that shit while you got it
> 
> puff, puff, pass..... og-18


I liked the cookies.
Very unique taste like spices or something...not cookies on mine.
The high was energetic for a while then super relaxing but I didnt fall asleep.
I had an after taste in my mouth for an hour I think of like cool mint or maybe menthol...


ReefBongwell said:


> I say stay away from the bho lotta people blowin' shit up and fucking their lungs up with that stuff... i'd say go alcohol or just work on your hash skillz  I wanna upgrade mine too


My nephew in law blew himself up making BHO.
He was evaping by the back door and the gas water heater is by the door also.
He heard a whooshing then the water heater gas sound went loud then silent.
He knew what was coming and he jumped out the door and spilled the liquid all over the floor and his legs.
Flash explosion and the whole laundry and kitchen filled with flames.
He was outside on fire...pants and hair.
He had to stop drop and roll and it went out.
He is so lucky, but he is scarred badly on his legs and arm.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 1, 2013)

Ouch. I've seen a guy get 3rd degree burn on 20% of his body from a flash fire. I was so high on moly, had my eyes closed, oppress them and he was standing right in front of me. Ruined my first and best roll on moly.

The person I was tempted to dose to treat chemo symptoms had gone on this gluten free sugar free dairy free meat free cancer diet. I guess that is a gluten free vegan diet. It may be no grains at all. Hell if I know.

So so much for that.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 2, 2013)

Well, i only had around 30ml. of alcohol left so i just done a qwick wash over last 15 min's and here's what im talking about bru.

3 Reason's why i dont use butane






Doesn't look anything... and then the first scrape....






This was from just a handfull of trim due to little iso, but cant wait to hit it up 






cgg


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey cinders buddy how trics my friend. I have yet to grow the Lemon Candy out myself, how did you like it? This is the reveg huh, was the previous gen less leafy. Lots of trics for sure though and I'm thinking she's pretty potent with some nice flavor. T had a nice cut of that. I had a pac of beans in my hand a couple of months ago of the lemon candy but something else bumped them. Should make a good headstash strain.

You got a cut of it going still?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2013)

Niiiiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> I say stay away from the bho lotta people blowin' shit up and fucking their lungs up with that stuff... i'd say go alcohol or just work on your hash skillz  I wanna upgrade mine too


Oh yeah for sure lol, happened to a buddy of mine a couple of years ago. Made the mistake of walking by a candle with the pan in his hand,,,,,,,,,,,,whooooosh!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2013)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Nice bushe's caveman!
> Just wanted to give my 2 cent's on the oil lark, I've also been putting a bit time into making diff. hash, from ISO oil, to bubble hash i go and get a BHO tube but doubt i'll use it. It just seem's like alot of work compared to the quick wash method with alcohol. I tried this for first time the other week with a little trim and was suprised with the ' caramel ' looking blob i got back, which after leaving over night took a crumbly texture rather than oil.
> Ive got a nice batch of cheese and DOG trim and going to make some up later so i'll take a few snap's and show you how i go. ( might be a dissaster lol )
> 
> cgg


Pics are always welcome mon ami.

Thinking the alcohol method will be with what I go with first. Not sure whether or not they sell everclear in the liquor stores, easy enough to find out


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 2, 2013)

I have been blown up as well, by LP which is very similar in properties to butane. I was at work, not making oil. It's not fun!
My cousin blasts BHO and I think for what it's worth, if done right the end result is right there with perfectly done water extraction (higher yield though). The whole decarboxylation process is critically important and a pain in the ass, but you can't skimp it is the difference maker. 
QWISO or similar erl is on par with the BHO in terms of yield, and the flavor is there too but this is the difference IMHO. The flavor seems to degrade faster in this method. I would argue that you wont have it around long enough to experience this effect. 
My $.02 is that the safest & easiest way is QWISO or alcohol extraction, will get you the yield you miss with the water extract but save you the expense and danger that you face with the BHO.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2013)

My buddy must have lucked out though, he didn't get burned at all. Sounds like your nephew really did blow himself up bassman. Wow. Wonder if he has worked with butane since. Same with your buddy voidman.

Smoke report ; ?)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I have been blown up as well, by LP which is very similar in properties to butane. I was at work, not making oil. It's not fun!
> My cousin blasts BHO and I think for what it's worth, if done right the end result is right there with perfectly done water extraction (higher yield though). The whole decarboxylation process is critically important and a pain in the ass, but you can't skimp it is the difference maker.
> QWISO or similar erl is on par with the BHO in terms of yield, and the flavor is there too but this is the difference IMHO. The flavor seems to degrade faster in this method. I would argue that you wont have it around long enough to experience this effect.
> My $.02 is that the safest & easiest way is QWISO or alcohol extraction, will get you the yield you miss with the water extract but save you the expense and danger that you face with the BHO.


Hey cowboy how's it going.

Thanks for the input, I appreciate it. Your right about the decarboxylation being very important from what I understand. This is going to be like "making hash oil 101" for me lol. Pretty clueless about the whole process, need to pick pops brain too.

Like your last sentence cowboy, think that's what I'll do. Of course now I don't have any trim laying around. That doesn't happen very often haha, or much for buds either. A little trim from a bunch of lowers that I trimmed off of the cindy the other day, not sure if it would be enough to even warrant an earl run with


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2013)

My son and his girlfriend just left a little while ago, shmoking a couple bong of the Cindy right now. Even taken a 6 wks it gets you damn high lol. He borrowed my rig for the day, he has a place about 3 hours away that he does his recording at and today he has gone down to finish his album. Don't see him this stoked too often, I was a good dad and filled up the tank for him .

I have some of the songs on cd just haven't figured out how to transfer them so I could play them here

.....flowers are coming up, grass is starting to turn green. Woke up to a few inches of snow this morning. Poor mans nitrogen lol. About half of it has melted already. Good!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 2, 2013)

My nephew hasnt made any BHO since, but he only grows outdoors, so idk what this winter after harvest will bring.
I hope he doesnt do it, but at least he knows the dangers of using butane while high.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2013)

Day 39 according to my calender....


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 2, 2013)

Looking good HC.
I am on day 37 flowering now


----------



## Voidling (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm on day 2 of week six so I'm right about the same time as y'all, around day 36.

I'm thinking of throwing that early Apollo from mutt hydro attempt in the bowl. It was taken way early so unsure if it'll do anything. I need a picker upper with some energy. I took some flexeril 14 hours ago and I'm still a stoned zombie


----------



## Voidling (Apr 2, 2013)

Had a dream last night where I put a hole in the back of my closet when I was mad. Found a hidden room with a grow light and Ziploc full of seeds. Strange dream. Couple months back I got the noid dreams one night, two different dreams off getting busted


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2013)

Voidling said:


> I'm on day 2 of week six so I'm right about the same time as y'all, around day 36.
> 
> I'm thinking of throwing that early Apollo from mutt hydro attempt in the bowl. It was taken way early so unsure if it'll do anything. I need a picker upper with some energy. I took some flexeril 14 hours ago and I'm still a stoned zombie


Hi my name is HC and I'm a 2 pot/day coffee drinker 

That's what I do voidman lol. Not the best cycle to be in but not the worst either and it's working for me. The Cindy is a good picker upper strain too as is the apollo


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Looking good HC.
> I am on day 37 flowering now


You got your entire flowering garden at day 37 bassman? Going to be knee deep in buds over at your place in a couple of weeks lol. Just let us know, we'll be over.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 2, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> You got your entire flowering garden at day 37 bassman? Going to be knee deep in buds over at your place in a couple of weeks lol. Just let us know, we'll be over.


Yeah poor planning on my part, and will have to halt any further flowering to dry it all since there will be lots.
The buds this round are small from several errors and experimenting with new ferts and no meters


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 2, 2013)

Not bad at all!


----------



## Voidling (Apr 2, 2013)

I seemed to have misplaced the Apollo bud. Found the stems and fan leaves bag but not the bud bag


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 2, 2013)

Pets? Pests? 
that sucks bro!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 2, 2013)

what's quiso? is that like weed in cheese? mmmm


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 2, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I have been blown up as well, by LP which is very similar in properties to butane. I was at work, not making oil. It's not fun!
> My cousin blasts BHO and I think for what it's worth, if done right the end result is right there with perfectly done water extraction (higher yield though). The whole decarboxylation process is critically important and a pain in the ass, but you can't skimp it is the difference maker.
> QWISO or similar erl is on par with the BHO in terms of yield, and the flavor is there too but this is the difference IMHO. The flavor seems to degrade faster in this method. I would argue that you wont have it around long enough to experience this effect.
> My $.02 is that the safest & easiest way is QWISO or alcohol extraction, will get you the yield you miss with the water extract but save you the expense and danger that you face with the BHO.


I believe decarboxylation is only important when dealing with topicals and edibles. Basically heat is needed to convert thca to thc. When taking topicals and edibles that were cooked without heat, you are simply ingesting thc-a. When dealing with hash that will be smoked, you can skip the decarboxylation as it occurs when you apply heat during smoking.

I would combine the alcohol and butane methods. You use the butane to extract thc from plant material and use the alcohol to help the butane evaporate from the hash.

Alcohol is polar meaning it will extract water solubles like chlorophyll and plant alkaloids. This is why the exposure time or wash time (15 seconds or so) is so low. Butane is mostly non polar and will not extract the water solubles . Yield will be lower when dealing with BHO because it is more pure. Using alcohol mixed with the extracted hash and butane will create a better end product.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 3, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/kansas-couple-indoor-gardening-prompted-pot-raid-182449463.html


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 3, 2013)

Voidling said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/kansas-couple-indoor-gardening-prompted-pot-raid-182449463.html


Fucking lame... and why I'm getting the heck outta this state asap  meanwhile if someone breaks in and takes all your shit, they probably just give you a report and say good luck...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 3, 2013)

And then there was one haha.

Can't have three chicks without getting into trouble so last night I got rid of two of them. One by choice (the therapist), the other one was the ex, we kind of had it out last night but that's ok, good riddence. She came over last night to hang out but wigged out by the thought of another woman in my bed so we parted ways after she said I was going to have to buy a new bed ha. Shit I bought that one for her and it was not cheap over 4 grand so I guess she considered it her bed. Yeah she's fucking nuts. 

Soooo what I have left is the hot blonde that's a few years younger than I and lives just a couple of miles away. Doing lunch with her today at a fancy restaurant. She's another one with expensive taste, going to need to start getting bigger harvests lol


----------



## SupaM (Apr 3, 2013)

Helluva story Voidling.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 3, 2013)

Lol HC. There's a reason exes are exes  Hopefully she's not gonna narc on you now that you're cutting her off, but like you said she has reasons not to  Gotta always worry with crazy though 

Fancy and expensive tastes... I smell future problems  Enjoy while it lasts


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah I know lol. Trials and tribulations of being a grower I guess. 

My only hope might be to get her to fall hopelessly in love with me and put her under my spell. Either that or continue being a man whore and keep things stealthy and play the field


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 3, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Helluva story Voidling.


Hey Supa how's it going mang.

Took me a couple of days to decide but the Skunk had it's shot in the cave and at least I have a nice male to work with. Thanks much though and I would be happy to do the same for you, I'll pm you (one of these days haha j/k) fuking stoner procrastinator huh lol


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 3, 2013)

Voidling said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/kansas-couple-indoor-gardening-prompted-pot-raid-182449463.html


Sorry to carry this any further but damn, talk about raoping together the entire gardening industry as `cultivation criminals`. If they did that to any of senior neighbors we`d have a funeral, not a lawsuit !!

KC


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey HC, had to weave through MAD pages to get to this point, haha. You should start up a like journal, you could easily turn that into some amusing literature for sure. Been catching up on your doings, you do good work sir, keep it up 

KC


----------



## Voidling (Apr 3, 2013)

Yah I think I'd of stuck with the therapist, she has to be making decent money. I'm a bit bitter about women at the moment so I'll just stop there.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 3, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> And then there was one haha.
> 
> Can't have three chicks without getting into trouble so last night I got rid of two of them. One by choice (the therapist), the other one was the ex, we kind of had it out last night but that's ok, good riddence. She came over last night to hang out but wigged out by the thought of another woman in my bed so we parted ways after she said I was going to have to buy a new bed ha. Shit I bought that one for her and it was not cheap over 4 grand so I guess she considered it her bed. Yeah she's fucking nuts.
> 
> Soooo what I have left is the hot blonde that's a few years younger than I and lives just a couple of miles away. Doing lunch with her today at a fancy restaurant. She's another one with expensive taste, going to need to start getting bigger harvests lol


So does the remaining girl (hot blonde) know that you are a grower?


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 3, 2013)

I happened to see this on TV today, and it made me think of HC 

[video=youtube;1hqklWJxUTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hqklWJxUTo[/video]


----------



## SupaM (Apr 3, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Supa how's it going mang.
> 
> Took me a couple of days to decide but the Skunk had it's shot in the cave and at least I have a nice male to work with. Thanks much though and I would be happy to do the same for you, I'll pm you (one of these days haha j/k) fuking stoner procrastinator huh lol


LOL....no worries. Just showin luv broseph. Spreading that good Karma is what I do! ATB!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 3, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Hey HC, had to weave through MAD pages to get to this point, haha. You should start up a like journal, you could easily turn that into some amusing literature for sure. Been catching up on your doings, you do good work sir, keep it up
> 
> KC


Welcome to the cave KC. There's usually something going on around here though not always weed related 

Talk to ya man.



Voidling said:


> Yah I think I'd of stuck with the therapist, she has to be making decent money. I'm a bit bitter about women at the moment so I'll just stop there.


She mentioned a couple of times something about money being tight so I don't know man. She just wasn't my type. Hope you feel better



bassman999 said:


> So does the remaining girl (hot blonde) know that you are a grower?


Hey hey bassman what going on. Fu fu fu fu fuuuuuuuuuuck noooooooo! That's the numero uno rule you don't break right lol.

Just finished a little lifting and am famished,,,,hear some general taos chicken calling my name here pretty quick.



ReefBongwell said:


> I happened to see this on TV today, and it made me think of HC
> 
> [video=youtube;1hqklWJxUTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hqklWJxUTo[/video]


What kind of stuff you watch during the day man lol. Sorry I was only able to get thru about 45 sec 

Puff puff pass Cindy>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 3, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Just finished a little lifting and am famished,,,,hear some general taos chicken calling my name here pretty quick.


Just about died when I seen this, just had it 5 minutes ago!!

Puff puff pass GWS (finally sleeping again, take a big one) -------»

KC


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 3, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Welcome to the cave KC. There's usually something going on around here though not always weed related
> 
> Talk to ya man.
> 
> ...


How do you hide growing when she comes to your house?
I guess you just close off a few rooms and lock em lol?


KushCanuck said:


> Just about died when I seen this, just had it 5 minutes ago!!
> 
> Puff puff pass GWS (finally sleeping again, take a big one) -------»
> 
> KC


Mixed outdoor surprise...Puff Puff Pass


----------



## Voidling (Apr 3, 2013)

I hit a little romulan earlier for pain. Didn't really hit me this time. I think my jar dried out to much. Got to check the other jars


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 3, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Just about died when I seen this, just had it 5 minutes ago!!
> 
> Puff puff pass GWS (finally sleeping again, take a big one) -------»
> 
> KC


Haha nice, just got back with mine. Time to maiw down 


It's a big old farmhouse bassman with a secret room or two.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 3, 2013)

Voidling said:


> I hit a little romulan earlier for pain. Didn't really hit me this time. I think my jar dried out to much. Got to check the other jars


Other jars of romulan or do you have different strains on hand?


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 3, 2013)

Voidling said:


> I hit a little romulan earlier for pain. Didn't really hit me this time. I think my jar dried out to much. Got to check the other jars


Would love to get my hands on some of that ... 

KC


----------



## Voidling (Apr 3, 2013)

Couple of small jars of romulan, and like two small jars of blueberry left. Wish I still had that lemon BB


----------



## SupaM (Apr 4, 2013)

Voidling said:


> I hit a little romulan earlier for pain. Didn't really hit me this time. I think my jar dried out to much. Got to check the other jars


Throw a couple small, fresh leaves on top of the jar. Usually helps...ATB!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 4, 2013)

Just one leaf should be enough, But i doubt it's that.. it's just rom  jp
Im smokin on some sativa stuff that i had to pull early(11 weeks) still wasnt done completely but im baked. Next to come down in 3 days is a special edward HC ill get some pics up.. it had some big tric's and they a plentiful, but the have big bulbs or whatever you call them.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 4, 2013)

Gotta love the seasons,,,,,we have five up here. Mud season is pretty much over and flowers are bloomin, HC's porch is looking like some kind of fungle in the jungle. The room upstairs faces the southeast also and between the porch and upstairs almost all of my veggers are getting natural sun this morning and looking happier than a pig in shit. 

Got a nice spot on the roof too where I'll be in a couple of hours soaking up some rays myself. Let's see,,,what were some of those adjectives that blondie used to describe me last night hehe...wonderful physique, lean and mean, tan. Damn am I tooting my own horn or what crack myself up haha

Puff puff pass must be the Cindy>>>>>>>>>>>> : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 4, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Just one leaf should be enough, But i doubt it's that.. it's just rom  jp
> Im smokin on some sativa stuff that i had to pull early(11 weeks) still wasnt done completely but im baked. Next to come down in 3 days is a special edward HC ill get some pics up.. it had some big tric's and they a plentiful, but the have big bulbs or whatever you call them.


I know must be the rom right 

Early at 11 weeks huh. The cindy I'm smoking only went 6 but I'm baked too lol. Got a real nice batch of NHK stinky pheno that will be done in a week, should be close to a half on that harvest  I'll have to get some more from you, that was the last run.....I figured you would have them even more refined by now lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 4, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> I know must be the rom right
> 
> Early at 11 weeks huh. The cindy I'm smoking only went 6 but I'm baked too lol. Got a real nice batch of NHK stinky pheno that will be done in a week, should be close to a half on that harvest  I'll have to get some more from you, that was the last run.....I figured you would have them even more refined by now lol


i can go pick up a envelope today n have them right to you. As far as the rom goes, its not that i don't believe it WAS a banging strain But i been hearing about rom for over 10 years i'm sure. Ive tried rom but i think the genetic involved are just too drowned out i wouldn't doubt its hybrid ability but i think its little over its time.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 4, 2013)

That seems to be the general consensus with that jdb pheno that's around here now. Some day for shit's and giggles I'll go through a bunch of those beans and see if there is a better pheno. It has a different high that's for sure,,,feel in your body quick but then it gets a little trippy feeling in the head.

No rush on the beans man. I still need to organize my new stuff and get it out lol, but I will def run it again when I get them.

Finishing up trimming the last of cindy right now with some good tunes cranked


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2013)

Raining over here in ny neck of the woods.
Rain to me is depressing.
I need a great sativa for the day.
All the stuff I have now seems to let me down in an hr or 2

My nephew gave me some Jackpot he got from a club
He said they told him it was a sativa lol.
Instant yawning and sleep...crappy way to start the day!

Bassman is looking through all his jars for an eye opener....


----------



## Voidling (Apr 4, 2013)

Week that same bud used to kick my ass. I haven't smoked in a bit so shouldn't be tolerance.

Found the early Apollo bud so will probably try some today


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 4, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Raining over here in ny neck of the woods.
> Rain to me is depressing.
> I need a great sativa for the day.
> All the stuff I have now seems to let me down in an hr or 2
> ...


What did you find man? Sometimes I really like rainy days and sometimes it's a downer. Literally haha, the low barometric pressure affects people just like it does animals and fish



Voidling said:


> Week that same bud used to kick my ass. I haven't smoked in a bit so shouldn't be tolerance.
> 
> Found the early Apollo bud so will probably try some today


Smoke report on the Apollo smoke report on the Apollo!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> What did you find man? Sometimes I really like rainy days and sometimes it's a downer. Literally haha, the low barometric pressure affects people just like it does animals and fish
> 
> 
> 
> Smoke report on the Apollo smoke report on the Apollo!!!


Didnt find anything uplifting
Ill have some cindy done in like 2 weeks though.
I think the rest coming up will be mostly indicas
Urkle 
Blueberry
Grape Krush
Purple AK
Atomic NL
c99 pineapple pheno
Kens GDP
Stank Ape
GDPx Blueberry
Purple Kush
2 totally different phenos of Gods Gift
One squat and inside out purple other one looks like OG Kush and tall no purple
I think thatas all I am flowering right now.
So I think just 2 maybe 3 sativas


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 4, 2013)

The stank ape will have a real nice head high to it..


----------



## Voidling (Apr 4, 2013)

A bit of buzzing in my head, kind of spacy. 

Still sleepy and hurting. 

Oh well, out into the cold to get some stuff done


----------



## Voidling (Apr 4, 2013)

Some of these claims sound too good too be true but I like the look and idea

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/freshwall-eat-breathe-and-enjoy-the-nature


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 4, 2013)

Dadamn man, I got beans in my girls. They are not mature yet and I'm not going to give them a chance to. That harvest is due in a week or two. Calender says closer to two but there are no more white hairs on the pk x sad and and she has cloudy trics with 5-10% amber. The C4 could go close to two more but she's pretty beefy and trics are cloudy. If I let the plants ripen, the buds will have beans in them. If I harvest in the next day or so with the beans only halfway mature I can still turn it all over.

I'm thinking the Skunk males must have had a go right before I killed them. I thought I took them out in time, I left them in flower until I picked a keeper but it was pretty close to putting out flowers for them.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 4, 2013)

Damn bro that sux.
I hope you dont lose out on much


So plants that are seeded finish flowering sooner?


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 4, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Damn bro that sux.I hope you dont lose out on muchSo plants that are seeded finish flowering sooner?


Same here brother, sorry to hear about the mishap. I`d pass you some of this Rockstar Kush I was just gifted, would almost make you forget seeing in period .P.S. Type Rockstar Kush into google and find the video of nuggets ... read some comments, haha. Will make you smile for sure ... will try to link*

* EDIT - Here`s a laugh **

KC


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 4, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Same here brother, sorry to hear about the mishap. I`d pass you some of this Rockstar Kush I was just gifted, would almost make you forget seeing in period .P.S. Type Rockstar Kush into google and find the video of nuggets ... read some comments, haha. Will make you smile for sure ... will try to link*
> 
> * EDIT - Here`s a laugh **
> 
> KC


Matt Mernagh reports the genetics as &#8220;_Paradise Seeds Sensi Star crossed with Soma&#8217;s Rock Bud (Super skunk &#8211; Big Skunk Korean &#8211; Afghani &#8211; Afghani-Hawaiian)_&#8221; so its not just a great name, it&#8217;s a truly intense combination of famous and excessively potent strains. With all that afghani there is really no wonder I like it so much!


Where's the kush?? lol


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 4, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Matt Mernagh reports the genetics as &#8220;_Paradise Seeds Sensi Star crossed with Soma&#8217;s Rock Bud (Super skunk &#8211; Big Skunk Korean &#8211; Afghani &#8211; Afghani-Hawaiian)_&#8221; so its not just a great name, it&#8217;s a truly intense combination of famous and excessively potent strains. With all that afghani there is really no wonder I like it so much!
> 
> 
> Where's the kush?? lol


I also had to check out what it was. It`s the BCBD cut of it, a Rockstar x Warlock if I`m not mistaken ... and they call it BC Rockstar. So not a true kush, no, but man, it is smooth and heavy. I smoke for sleep and I`m off for the sheets in 20, haha. Works good 

KC


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice! I've grown some original paradise sensi star and it was good stuff... funky buds smelled like funky gym socks but in the best possible way, not in a gross way (like my cheesequakes did). huge indica fan leaves for indoor. I really liked mine and definitely some quality stuff...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 5, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Damn bro that sux.
> I hope you dont lose out on much
> 
> 
> So plants that are seeded finish flowering sooner?


Yeah I hope not. Thinking it will be at least an oz though since they are not quite finished bulking up. Actually the 2 pk x sad are finished and I seem to remember them being a fast finisher on their first run too. Should be good weight to them, buds are hard as a rock even the lowers. No popcorn on those girls lol. 

The C4 typically go 8-8.5, think I'm going to start running that strain a little more,,,,,good weight, strong old school stank and taste and real nice potency. She's the momma of the BMF



KushCanuck said:


> Same here brother, sorry to hear about the mishap. I`d pass you some of this Rockstar Kush I was just gifted, would almost make you forget seeing in period .P.S. Type Rockstar Kush into google and find the video of nuggets ... read some comments, haha. Will make you smile for sure ... will try to link*
> 
> * EDIT - Here`s a laugh **
> 
> KC


Thanks man, trials and tribulations of being a grower I guess. Happens to me too often though, that's why I have been shying away from breeding lately. I just to need to be more careful that's all lol.

Hey I was telling you it would be another week or so before I had any kush in the cave,,,,might be sooner than that lol, I have to chop one of them cause that bitch is seeded too. What the fuk!! Only that 1 though out of the 8 that are in the anne frank closet has seeds in. Weird. They are immature too and look to be only a couple of weeks old just like the ones in the other flower room. I'll chop that down for headstash I guess


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 5, 2013)

Here`s the Rockstar, will be trying to track this down to grow. Anyone that requires pain alleviation, sleep aid (like myself) or stress/anxiety should definitely find some. Never had anything quite like it



Picture sucks, sorry. But this is a dark purple, rich green with orange streaks, reminds me of some PK I grew few years back, but WAY more smooth. Somebody get this going!!

KC


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks for the pic KC and the description of the Rockstar. I was going to blow it up and post it but it was too blurry.

Granddaddy Purple x Blue Dream...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 5, 2013)

Flower room shots...


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 5, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks for the pic KC and the description of the Rockstar. I was going to blow it up and post it but it was too blurry.


Trust me ... I`m disappointed I dont have a better equipped camera, my Berry only right now. Didn`t do the Rockstar justice 




Highlanders cave said:


> Granddaddy Purple x Blue Dream...


Sex .. I have wanted to grow this for some time. Will follow attentively 

KC


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 5, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Trust me ... I`m disappointed I dont have a better equipped camera, my Berry only right now. Didn`t do the Rockstar justice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a GDP x Blueberry flowering right now
Smells like cough syrup and is has light purple flowers


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 5, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have a GDP x Blueberry flowering right now
> Smells like cough syrup and is has light purple flowers


Got this up somewhere Bassman? I`m doing my research hardcore for this strain

KC


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 5, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Got this up somewhere Bassman? I`m doing my research hardcore for this strain
> 
> KC


U asking for a pic?

I got it as a clone, so I cant verify what the actual name is


----------



## Voidling (Apr 5, 2013)

Sounds like a good strain


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 5, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Sounds like a good strain


I didnt get any clones and it will be really hard to reveg If I chop the buds off.
I am gonna hope for the best


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 5, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> U asking for a pic?
> 
> I got it as a clone, so I cant verify what the actual name is


Anything you got really. Run longer in flower with the BB? Sounds really nice, trying to find something from seed, not easy though. I don`t have a place to get clones here, but every headshop stocks GHS, DNA, Dinafem, Nirvana, THCSeeds, etc. Why I try to get so many of my mates involved, keep good genetics going

KC


----------



## Voidling (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah I passed out my lemon blueberry cut to two people to make sure it kept going, we all lost it :'(


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 6, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Anything you got really. Run longer in flower with the BB? Sounds really nice, trying to find something from seed, not easy though. I don`t have a place to get clones here, but every headshop stocks GHS, DNA, Dinafem, Nirvana, THCSeeds, etc. Why I try to get so many of my mates involved, keep good genetics going
> 
> KC





Voidling said:


> Yeah I passed out my lemon blueberry cut to two people to make sure it kept going, we all lost it :'(


Ill try to remember to take a pic tomoz
Just one and she is a small girl in a 3ltr pot.

Thats why I try to share clones with friends.
I have a few out there still, and need to re-veg this one and maybe the purple AK
If I had beans I would def share with ya.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 6, 2013)

It's all good. I have plenty of seeds for other strains still to try, just a shame that one was lost. 

T, do any of yours have a lemon head smell and taste? I've got two sativa leaning going now so looking to fill the pain relief and insomnia.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 6, 2013)

Do any of my strains have lemony smell? Yes is that is what youre asking anything with lush will have lemony oheno;s in it. And all of them are great for pain and sleep. i have chronic pain and sleeping issues.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks T. I thought they had lemon something in them somewhere. I'll have to look for the phenos. 

Happy 500 pages hc


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 6, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> That seems to be the general consensus with that jdb pheno that's around here now. Some day for shit's and giggles I'll go through a bunch of those beans and see if there is a better pheno. It has a different high that's for sure,,,feel in your body quick but then it gets a little trippy feeling in the head.
> 
> No rush on the beans man. I still need to organize my new stuff and get it out lol, but I will def run it again when I get them.
> 
> Finishing up trimming the last of cindy right now with some good tunes cranked


Morning Cave Dweller! At some point that IBL Korean Romulan Medshed was talking about should be coming back around (in like, two years, hah!) if you think you can wait.  I kid I kid... but you can be when I get my hands on some of the seeds I'll be sending some out your way. I sent him all my Rom seeds to pass along to the clone holder to see if a worthy male could be found. We shall see... When Rom is the bomb, it's the fucking bomb. Just sayin'.

Puff puff paaasssss lambsbread  I'm already high school high off this stuff.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 6, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Do any of my strains have lemony smell? Yes is that is what youre asking anything with lush will have lemony oheno;s in it. And all of them are great for pain and sleep. i have chronic pain and sleeping issues.


Whats happening T. What is your nhk bx like? Is that where your at now with that strain and what do you think of it compared to the nhk that I have been growing? Like to get the nhk back in the cave at some point but there's another kushhead that I would like to turn on to your strain, kushcanuck aka KC







Voidling said:


> Thanks T. I thought they had lemon something in them somewhere. I'll have to look for the phenos.
> 
> Happy 500 pages hc


Thanks lol  Are you growing any of T's gear out right now voidman?



Bobotrank said:


> Morning Cave Dweller! At some point that IBL Korean Romulan Medshed was talking about should be coming back around (in like, two years, hah!) if you think you can wait.  I kid I kid... but you can be when I get my hands on some of the seeds I'll be sending some out your way. I sent him all my Rom seeds to pass along to the clone holder to see if a worthy male could be found. We shall see... When Rom is the bomb, it's the fucking bomb. Just sayin'.
> 
> Puff puff paaasssss lambsbread  I'm already high school high off this stuff.


Ahaha love it. Your so lucky too having have a sweetie that's cool. I get a text from blondie the other night saying,,,,"yeah I'm just sitting at the Hilton waiting for dinner and listening to the govenor speak." She's so fuking out of my league, too bad too cause she lives just down the road a couple of miles. I kinda started loosing interest some after that lol.

I had forgotten all about Medshed and the roms, that's awesome thanks for reminding me! Keep me updated with that project in the future if you think of it. I'd also be interested in if the clone holder grows out any of the female roms and if he found a keeper? Would save me a lot of work haha  Funny because about an hour ago I had an urge to pop the few Redroms (romulan x black rose) that I have. 

Back to work for me,,,,2 C4 bushes and the 2 PK x SAD bushes are getting chopped. Chillen on the porch with the sun streaming in and good tunage going and a bong of cindy. Think if I want any more coffee I'll go have to go start pot # 2 lol.

Later gator


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah man, my lady is the best. Only gives me a little grief now and again  

Btw, my heart breaks for you and all your women you're juggling right now, lol. Have fun, get'er done! 

I'll keep you posted on everything Rom. Lemme know how those RedRoms go... those sound nuts! Have fun chopping today... gettin' all stink.  I think I need to go check my ladies speaking of stink. . . 

Have a great day brother! I'm drinking my coffee right now, too.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 6, 2013)

No, not yet. My romulans and blueberries died off on me. Either root bound or the cheap nutes I was using at the time.

I have a tga Apollo 13bx I got as a clone. Just dropped 4 sparkle f2 (c99 x haze) fruity pheno mothers. Running it out as a wedding present for some friends.

Looking to drop some pain and insomnia medication so thinking t's line. Hoping to expand my grow space and grow out more things


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 6, 2013)

Man this hp-13 bastard smells like cat piss on the chop. It's so f***ing nasty I wanna barf!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 6, 2013)

Hey hc, the Bx are cool, and very nice to look at. But i think the f2's will be better closer to the f1's. I have hundreds of them do you still have my email?


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 6, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Whats happening T. What is your nhk bx like? Is that where your at now with that strain and what do you think of it compared to the nhk that I have been growing? Like to get the nhk back in the cave at some point but there's another kushhead that I would like to turn on to your strain, kushcanuck aka KC


Haha, I`m digging the love. Won`t claim to be an expert, but love my Kushes, done a share 



Highlanders cave said:


> Back to work for me,,,,2 C4 bushes and the 2 PK x SAD bushes are getting chopped. Chillen on the porch with the sun streaming in and good tunage going and a bong of cindy. Think if I want any more coffee I'll go have to go start pot # 2 lol.
> 
> Later gator


I`m having this kind of day as well, long morning in garden. Good update on the journal though . Keep em green gents,

** EDIT - 2 more posts to 10k !! **
KC


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 8, 2013)

So what was it that Burta said to Charlie after he had a colonosopy,,,,,"now you know how it feels". Gotta love the one liners on that show. Just had one this morning, good for another 5 yrs. Fasting for a day and a half sucked though and worse than that was not being able to have coffee this morning lol, and been up since 4. Oh well, tastes even better now 

Smoking some cindy that's starting to take on a nice flavor and smell. Going to step it up a notch with some C4 pretty quick, that friggen strain is like getting hit in the face with a sledgehammer haha,,,,,Boooooom!


----------



## Voidling (Apr 8, 2013)

View attachment 2607567View attachment 2607568
Starting week 7

Spread out my poppy seeds today, hope to get a few come up as I ended up using all my seeds


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 8, 2013)

Voidling said:


> View attachment 2607567View attachment 2607568
> Starting week 7
> 
> Spread out my poppy seeds today, hope to get a few come up as I ended up using all my seeds


Looking really nice Void, another week or two to go if that? Sweet looking density, bet it smells great . Keep us posted!

**EDIT - Makes a nice 10000th post I`d say ... **
KC


----------



## Voidling (Apr 9, 2013)

Should be about a week and half to two weeks left. I've got a tiny cab and doing a soil bed is making it all the much easier to deal with. My one improvement will be to add PVC irrigation so I'm not having to lift branches to be able to water under them. I'll probably add stakes as well.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 9, 2013)

Noice! Really need to get/spread some myself... spent a good portion of yesterday afternoon spreading composted manure on my yard. I'm a grass farmer of more than one variety


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2013)

Getting things dialed my man looking good!

.......hey you growing these in my nursery or what haha?!?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 9, 2013)

got ya email HC. 

Special Eddy!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2013)

Hey hey looks like it should have some kick to it man. Nice and froooosty!

Let us know


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 9, 2013)

Sup HC how's things goin? Just checking in. Hydro table is 12/12 now. Still fighting deficiencies a bit. I'm going back to soil after this.

curious if anyone has a high CBD strain like harlequin or something like that. Im starting to get anxiety when i smoke anything but couch lock. Pm me!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2013)

aeviaanah said:


> Sup HC how's things goin? Just checking in. Hydro table is 12/12 now. Still fighting deficiencies a bit. I'm going back to soil after this.
> 
> curious if anyone has a high CBD strain like harlequin or something like that. Im starting to get anxiety when i smoke anything but couch lock. Pm me!


You dirt bag.....ger lol. 

How's it going man, bummer with the anxiety with smoking aev. Sounds like you may need something more than med weed mon amie. Either that or you've just become a lightweight since you haven't been smoking as much j/k lol. That's a shame your not able to take advantage of the highs of the non indicas, I need to switch things up pretty rountinely over here.

So the show is underway huh? Kool kool I stop by 

Later man have a good one!


----------



## Voidling (Apr 9, 2013)

Ive really wanted to try one of those high cbd for pain relief.

Good looking nursery you got there hc.

What issues are you having with the table? My only issue was water temp control in my tiny cab.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2013)

Haha I thought the insides of our cabs looked quite similiar


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 9, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Ive really wanted to try one of those high cbd for pain relief.
> 
> Good looking nursery you got there hc.
> 
> What issues are you having with the table? My only issue was water temp control in my tiny cab.


First was uneven growth which was expected. Then I've been battling deficiencies or lockouts due to ph swing from high reservoir temps. Between work, brewing beer, fishing, house work and growing I just don't have the time like I used to have.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 9, 2013)

That's why I think yours looks good. Great minds think alike


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2013)

Yo bassman and pops! I just sampled some of the pk x sad and it tastes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,great! Wow I love it !! What a difference between the first generation and this one (2nd). She'll be around for a while I'm thinking lol, very very stoked. Quick finish, potent and tasty.

I haven't smoked any indica in the past week or so. Friggen pinched nerve in my neck has been getting more painful each day and I'm at the point were I'm taking ibuprofen and that's barely touching it so it prompted me to break into the purple afghan kush and it's helping after just two rips. And of lowers too and only just barely dry. Should be killer when cured!

Pics to come


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 9, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yo bassman and pops! I just sampled some of the pk x sad and it tastes,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,great! Wow I love it !! What a difference between the first generation and this one (2nd). She'll be around for a while I'm thinking lol, very very stoked. Quick finish, potent and tasty.
> 
> I haven't smoked any indica in the past week or so. Friggen pinched nerve in my neck has been getting more painful each day and I'm at the point were I'm taking ibuprofen and that's barely touching it so it prompted me to break into the purple afghan kush and it's helping after just two rips. And of lowers too and only just barely dry. Should be killer when cured!
> 
> Pics to come


Awesome!
I had a feeling a 2nd run would have better results.
What did you do differently, or think the difference was if you didnt change anything?


----------



## Voidling (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah I couldn't keep my small rez within proper temps here. My room gets to 80 degrees and 8 gallons just wasn't enough of a buffer.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 10, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Awesome!
> I had a feeling a 2nd run would have better results.
> What did you do differently, or think the difference was if you didnt change anything?


Yeah i'm stoked. I have one in flower now and six clones in dirt. In my experience some strains just taste better by the second or third generation as well as realize their full potential ie weight and trics. T's Lush comes to mind, Subs Void is another. You get to know them better to, the purple afghani is a N hog so the clones have gotten an extra dose of green and look real sweet and I'll keep that in mind when they are flowering.

I'll take some dried bud shots before they hit the pipeline.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 10, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> In my experience some strains just taste better by the second or third generation as well as realize their full potential ie weight and trics.


You just can't get more right about some shit bro!

puff, puff, pass...(that beastly pure power x og chem). good morning man!


----------



## Voidling (Apr 10, 2013)

Old marijuana promotion

http://9gag.com/gag/7050528


----------



## aeviaanah (Apr 10, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Yeah I couldn't keep my small rez within proper temps here. My room gets to 80 degrees and 8 gallons just wasn't enough of a buffer.


I got a 40 gal rez. I just gave em new nutes and water


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> You just can't get more right about some shit bro!
> 
> puff, puff, pass...(that beastly pure power x og chem). good morning man!


It is a very good morning brother. Got a bit of sunshine streaming in the porch this morning after a day april showers yesterday and poor man N forcast for tonight and tomorrow. Got to love this state lol 

passing back some Cinderella to ya my friend : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2013)

Here's a pretty sweet qtr...


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh ya, that is a sweet qtr for sure, looks more like a half or even a zip depending on the b-hole that just ripped you for water weight. 
mmmm... cindy...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2013)

Haha took me a sec,,,,not two slices, when I say qtrs it's not qtr oz's you should know that  Two zips in ea container.

Speaking of water weight, I have taken your suggestion recently for watering the day before trimming verses letting the plant dry out and I must say I like it better that way,,,,,easier to deal with the product while it's drying ie doesn't dry out too fast and helps the taste along I think too. 

Later mang


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2013)

Guess who's making a nice dinner and going over to a cute blondes house tonight ; ?) She has a condo a couple of miles away. I told her last week that things would never work out with us being from such different worlds (she's the one that didn't know the term 420 and was at a dinner with the govenor last week), wellllll,,,,,,,guess she's not going to let me slip away so easily. That's ok I'm pretty tickled and stranger things have happened. Oh and my ex is leaving today on a business trip for a couple of days, still not sure what's going on with us. Just friends I guess. At least after tonight hehe


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 11, 2013)

qp huh.... hmn, those piles/containers don't look that big. I often have trouble with the scale of things in pictures on here. 

Have fun with the blondie!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> It is a very good morning brother. Got a bit of sunshine streaming in the porch this morning after a day april showers yesterday and poor man N forcast for tonight and tomorrow. Got to love this state lol
> 
> passing back some Cinderella to ya my friend : !)


Had 87* here yday 1st day with A/C this calendar yr.

I gotta lil broken branch of Cindy drying now so that will be a nice sample in a few days


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks man, making out my shopping list now lol (don't forget condoms says bongwell ; ). Yeah I know what you mean about judging weight, that's why I threw that pen in there for comparison. Both of those strains have heavy buds too. But probably more so the case, you and your eagle eye saw that it's a little shy of a qtr (like 3 gms that will have to come out of my stash) and that's what threw you off


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks man, making out my shopping list now lol (don't forget condoms says bongwell ; ). Yeah I know what you mean about judging weight, that's why I threw that pen in there for comparison. Both of those strains have heavy buds too. But probably more so the case, you and your eagle eye saw that it's a little shy of a qtr (like 3 gms that will have to come out of my stash) and that's what threw you off


That 3grams was obvious to me as well


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> That 3grams was obvious to me as well


Haha damn you guys are good 

Now that it's completely dry I weighed it again a min ago,,,pk x sad on the right is 53 grams and the C4 is 58. Only -1 that I have to make up now lol


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 11, 2013)

Colo and Bass have seen their fair share of dried nuggets I`d say, haha. Keep you honest round these parts, haha. Best of luck with `dinner` 

KC


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Colo and Bass have seen their fair share of dried nuggets I`d say, haha. Keep you honest round these parts, haha. Best of luck with `dinner`
> 
> KC


I hope to see a bunch in a week or so


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I hope to see a bunch in a week or so


I`m hoping to see them as well ... ! 

KC


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> I`m hoping to see them as well ... !
> 
> KC


LOl I screwed up this batch soooo bad I dont wanna show much really.

Ill never try to flower 13 strains, 12 of which I have never grown b4 in a single run while switching nute brands and having broken meters
I am such a bonehead, but I still learned something.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 11, 2013)

Shit happens bobo... 

HC you'll find it ironic that I'm usually the voice of reason here, but my first thoughts when you said your ex was going out of town was to bang one of your new girls at her place while she's gone and take pics  so wrong, so wrong. Sounds like your girl may wanna hold onto her bad boy  You probably only made yourself wayyy more attractive to her by saying what you did. Girls like bad boys, and they want what they think they can't have 

You should get yourself some of those bacon condoms.... lubricated with baconlube!


----------



## SupaM (Apr 11, 2013)

^^^^^^lmmfao!!!


----------



## SupaM (Apr 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> LOl I screwed up this batch soooo bad I dont wanna show much really.
> 
> Ill never try to flower 13 strains, 12 of which I have never grown b4 in a single run while switching nute brands and having broken meters
> I am such a bonehead, but I still learned something.


Part of the game, brotha. Did the same back when I got more space....killed 10 or so out of 20....learned, organized, never happened again. Just for kicks, two months ago I had 4 coco, 1 Super Soil, a 5gal DWC, and 4 in plain Roots Organic....lol All flowering together and all turned out well. Fun experiment, never again...lol ATB!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 11, 2013)

I got 18 girls in flower at the moment... it's a pain in the fucking ass... wouldn't be bad at all if I didn't have a job. 

Good things happening though.... this is chocolate chunkey monkey around day 24 she's small only about 1' tall but i think she'll end up yielding 1.5-2z when done...


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Part of the game, brotha. Did the same back when I got more space....killed 10 or so out of 20....learned, organized, never happened again. Just for kicks, two months ago I had 4 coco, 1 Super Soil, a 5gal DWC, and 4 in plain Roots Organic....lol All flowering together and all turned out well. Fun experiment, never again...lol ATB!


I had 26 in a 4x8 and some were hempy some short some tall. some high feeders some picky bi***s lol.
8 ended up outside including one in hempy.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 11, 2013)

Keep it simple.

I'd posted those condoms on fb just the other day to a group I'm on.

On my tablet the buds look like broccoli with the small screen. Made me hungry for broccoli and ranch dressing. I've got to go back to my diet and exercise routine. I'm not gong to make my goal unfortunately


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 11, 2013)

I was away for about 6 prime hours apparently, just about shit when I seen the last few posts. Haha, you guys are too much. And that Chocolate Chunky Monkey is looking killer Reef, nice job on that lovely lass,

KC


----------



## SupaM (Apr 11, 2013)

Sort of a wild bunch now, but Super Soil has it all manageable...lol


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 11, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Sort of a wild bunch now, but Super Soil has it all manageable...lol


That fourth picture is a design wonder, absolutely beautiful

KC


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> I`m hoping to see them as well ... !
> 
> KC


Here is a pic of the disaster for ya
 
Is that bananas I see now?


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 11, 2013)

Lookin real good Supa! How old are they? It's not 100% clear but looks like a nanner to me.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Lookin real good Supa! How old are they? It's not 100% clear but looks like a nanner to me.


What do I do about it?
I guess I pluck it off?
Why would that show up?
I guess a hermie trait?


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 11, 2013)

Pluck it off with tweezers ideally. Make sure if you have more than one to wash whatever you pluck it with in between or you could pollinate your other plants  

It's a genetic trait sometimes they just happen naturally, mostly due to some kind of stress -- i'm pretty sure the last ones I had were caused by light leak as the ones closest to the lights that came on at the wrong time had'em, and only the tops had one or two like that pic of yours... but only one or two of the strains I had had them despite being the same distance to those bad lights, so... some strains don't seem to get'em. Some strains will throw them due to too many nutes. I think I've heard someone caused them by putting support stakes into their soil and the stakes went through roots. 

Unfortunately, a lot of the best strains come from unstable genetics


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Pluck it off with tweezers ideally. Make sure if you have more than one to wash whatever you pluck it with in between or you could pollinate your other plants
> 
> It's a genetic trait sometimes they just happen naturally, mostly due to some kind of stress -- i'm pretty sure the last ones I had were caused by light leak as the ones closest to the lights that came on at the wrong time had'em, and only the tops had one or two like that pic of yours... but only one or two of the strains I had had them despite being the same distance to those bad lights, so... some strains don't seem to get'em. Some strains will throw them due to too many nutes. I think I've heard someone caused them by putting support stakes into their soil and the stakes went through roots.
> 
> Unfortunately, a lot of the best strains come from unstable genetics


just tonight I found a small slit in my panda really close to that girl.
I had just taped it up b4 I took the pics.
I leave the garage door to house open till I go to bed and sometimes light in garage is on in morning to get clothes etc...so light must have been bleeding in


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 11, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Pluck it off with tweezers ideally. Make sure if you have more than one to wash whatever you pluck it with in between or you could pollinate your other plants
> 
> It's a genetic trait sometimes they just happen naturally, mostly due to some kind of stress -- i'm pretty sure the last ones I had were caused by light leak as the ones closest to the lights that came on at the wrong time had'em, and only the tops had one or two like that pic of yours... but only one or two of the strains I had had them despite being the same distance to those bad lights, so... some strains don't seem to get'em. Some strains will throw them due to too many nutes. I think I've heard someone caused them by putting support stakes into their soil and the stakes went through roots.
> 
> Unfortunately, a lot of the best strains come from unstable genetics


U r about to hit 1000 posts bro!


----------



## Voidling (Apr 11, 2013)

Your tent is in your garage? And you leave the garage door up to be seen?


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 11, 2013)

he's brazen lol...  bassman you got over 5k posts  pretty sure if you include my last account mine are closer to where void's are or maybe even yours.


----------



## SupaM (Apr 12, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Lookin real good Supa! How old are they? It's not 100% clear but looks like a nanner to me.


The back row is starting wk 8-OG,KK,PE,Headband, wk 4-Caramelo x Vortex. ATB!


----------



## Voidling (Apr 12, 2013)

You probably have more than me, you do more updates


----------



## Voidling (Apr 12, 2013)

And I lost a lot of posts when the site had to roll back to a back up. Lost a bit of my info because of that


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 12, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> LOl I screwed up this batch soooo bad I dont wanna show much really.
> 
> Ill never try to flower 13 strains, 12 of which I have never grown b4 in a single run while switching nute brands and having broken meters
> I am such a bonehead, but I still learned something.


Yes but now you have 13 strains to choice from,,,,,holy smokes can I come over and play!



ReefBongwell said:


> my first thoughts when you said your ex was going out of town was to bang one of your new girls at her place while she's gone and take pics  so wrong, so wrong. Sounds like your girl may wanna hold onto her bad boy  You probably only made yourself wayyy more attractive to her by saying what you did. Girls like bad boys, and they want what they think they can't have


That's exactly what's going on man lol, sound like the voice of experience. Bummer is I have to get new sheets and comforter before my ex will sleep in my bed again hehe 



ReefBongwell said:


> Good things happening though.... this is chocolate chunkey monkey around day 24 she's small only about 1' tall but i think she'll end up yielding 1.5-2z when done...
> 
> View attachment 2611653View attachment 2611654


Stop it reef your killing me 

.....seriously though, I'll keep an eye on her, I still have a pac of those beans from dizz. Did bobos CCM turn out to be a female do you know?



bassman999 said:


> What do I do about it?
> I guess I pluck it off?
> Why would that show up?
> I guess a hermie trait?


Another school of thought is to leave them but pinch them with the tweezers, I heard if you pluck them it promotes the plant to grow more.



SupaM said:


> The back row is starting wk 8-OG,KK,PE,Headband, wk 4-Caramelo x Vortex. ATB!


Nice line up Supa! What is Caramelo if I may ask,,,,like something you would put on your latte ; ?)

Very clean and organized very nice mang!


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 12, 2013)

Way to cover the bases HC, multi-quote master, haha

KC


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 12, 2013)

My brotha!

Putting a new list together for you,,,,,the first one was all kush based but we'll move into the fruity colorful strains for ya keeping yeild, bag appeal,and potency in mind ; !)

Friggen damn cold out here on the porch, got long john tops and bottoms on a few shirts. Damn dark cold rainy day......I love it hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 12, 2013)

Dried nug of Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delight...







C4 on the right...


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 12, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Your tent is in your garage? And you leave the garage door up to be seen?


Haha that would be crazy where I live.
I mean the inside garage door not the bay door


ReefBongwell said:


> he's brazen lol...  bassman you got over 5k posts  pretty sure if you include my last account mine are closer to where void's are or maybe even yours.


I had another acct from when I got locked out, buty finally got an admin to fix it.


SupaM said:


> The back row is starting wk 8-OG,KK,PE,Headband, wk 4-Caramelo x Vortex. ATB!


Your are getting close to the end on some.
CarmeloxVortex sounds really interesting!


Voidling said:


> And I lost a lot of posts when the site had to roll back to a back up. Lost a bit of my info because of that


RIU has had so many problems. I actually quit coming here for a while because all the viruses I was getting.


Highlanders cave said:


> Yes but now you have 13 strains to choice from,,,,,holy smokes can I come over and play!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on over. I cant smoke it all myself!!
Ill pinch it and just hope more dont come.
If she made seeds I would be cool with that as I didnt get any clones


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 12, 2013)

That looks tasty bro!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 12, 2013)

Morning bassman.

Oh yeah it has a nice kush taste, not overpowering like the dog but very very smooth and earthy. And I have only been smoking the very bottoms so far lol, and just dried not even cured! Looking forward to the bigger morsels in my stash 

Just took some pics of a run of NHK that's all ready to harvest, just about to post them.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 12, 2013)

Day 57 for these NHK.

They just came out of the anne frank closet and will spend the next few days in the big flower room. I would normally harvest these now but the kids are coming over on Sunday and I don't want to the house to reak. These are NHK #4s the stinky pheno. It's the last run for them and it's been a good one,,,close to a year maybe. She's an awesome smoke, just to stinky to be stealthy


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 12, 2013)

Looks good.
Too bad we have to hide the smells.
My garage smells and the Phat filter is brand new and doesnt help much gonna add ona I think
I have a girl outside that has a great stink as well.
Supposed to be Gods Gift, but more OG looking to me with a musky strong scent with some slight fruity undertone.
I have a clone of her and think she is gonna run again, but looking like 9+ weeker though


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 12, 2013)

HC, what are the genetics of the NHK again?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 12, 2013)

It's some pretty sweet genetics bassman.....OG x (LLOG x Chemdawg)

From the cave of the T man


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 12, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> It's some pretty sweet genetics bassman.....OG x (LLOG x Chemdawg)
> 
> From the cave of the T man


That sounds great!
I havent ever smoked chemdawg or diesel strains.
I love super smelly buds too.

Just outside checking on the girls out there and things are coming together.
I still worry about them finishing though with these days getting longer.

Can anyone tell me how long s33ds need to be fully developed?
I wanna pull the 2 pollinated girls down as soon as s33ds are done.

Plus I wanna get this outdoor done so I stop stressing every time a helicopter flies over


----------



## SupaM (Apr 12, 2013)

HC, Caramelo is from Delicious Seeds .....it's my sativa variety...a poly hybrid. Tasty shit! ATB!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 12, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> That sounds great!
> I havent ever smoked chemdawg or diesel strains.
> I love super smelly buds too.
> 
> ...


Hey bassman. Your Grape Kush (not grape kRush) has the same lineage as the NHK. That was the father plant i used to make it... sorta. Cept mine was The White x OG X LLOG x Chemdawg...

The Cougar has the same father as well.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 12, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Hey bassman. Your Grape Kush (not grape kRush) has the same lineage as the NHK. That was the father plant i used to make it... sorta. Cept mine was The White x OG X LLOG x Chemdawg...
> 
> The Cougar has the same father as well.


I knew it sounded familiar!
I am gonna crack a few after I get my grow organized


----------



## Voidling (Apr 12, 2013)

Week 8 starts on Monday for me. 

I don't have a way to hang the plants. My room is already reeking. I'm thinking about getting a whole room filter. That way I can make new cabs with smaller fans. Anyway. I have paper bags and mason jars, no hygrometer. What's your thoughts on drying and curing for my case?


----------



## SupaM (Apr 12, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Week 8 starts on Monday for me.
> 
> I don't have a way to hang the plants. My room is already reeking. I'm thinking about getting a whole room filter. That way I can make new cabs with smaller fans. Anyway. I have paper bags and mason jars, no hygrometer. What's your thoughts on drying and curing for my case?


Voidling, what about one of those drying net deals...? With one hook you could hang it from the ceiling with multiple layers for drying of different strains. I made my drying rack with 2x4s and old shower curtain rod. ATB!


----------



## Voidling (Apr 12, 2013)

I'll have to look around Walmart for something if I do that, that's all there is in this town. Thanks


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 12, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> That sounds great!
> I havent ever smoked chemdawg or diesel strains.
> I love super smelly buds too.
> 
> ...


How much longer you thinking on the outside girls? Be nice to get them harvested and have to worry. What is s33ds? Doesn't whodat have some of that running. Shoot hehe, I should know what they are then, soz whodat 

Had lunch of chilli and then took a nap lol,,,,been kinda tired for some reason ; !) Shmoked a some cindy a little while ago, what a nice up and motivating high, moving into afghan territory now. Just going to melt into the chair for a few minutes



SupaM said:


> HC, Caramelo is from Delicious Seeds .....it's my sativa variety...a poly hybrid. Tasty shit! ATB!


I just looked it up,,,,looks tasty! And the vortex brings some punch to the table, very nice!! And fruit punch for that matter if that's the pheno you had, that one was sweet



billcollector99 said:


> Hey bassman. Your Grape Kush (not grape kRush) has the same lineage as the NHK. That was the father plant i used to make it... sorta. Cept mine was The White x OG X LLOG x Chemdawg...
> 
> The Cougar has the same father as well.


Is your Grape Kush the same that the uk gang are running? I got some nice crosses not to long ago from one of them,,,,3 diff crosses all with uk clone only stuff



Voidling said:


> Week 8 starts on Monday for me.
> 
> I don't have a way to hang the plants. My room is already reeking. I'm thinking about getting a whole room filter. That way I can make new cabs with smaller fans. Anyway. I have paper bags and mason jars, no hygrometer. What's your thoughts on drying and curing for my case?


You only have to deal with that every couple of months, an easy temperary solution would be scented candles, air fresheners or onions and green peppers in the frying pan. Yeah I know not much help lol


----------



## Voidling (Apr 12, 2013)

I've got some odoban but that chemical smell makes me sick and a headache.

Chili sounds good, now where's the beef? Damn only have sausage. Oh well chili takes too long to start now.


----------



## SupaM (Apr 12, 2013)

Incense work nicely too...your local spots should have some, right?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 12, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> How much longer you thinking on the outside girls? Be nice to get them harvested and have to worry. What is s33ds? Doesn't whodat have some of that running. Shoot hehe, I should know what they are then, soz whodat
> 
> Had lunch of chilli and then took a nap lol,,,,been kinda tired for some reason ; !) Shmoked a some cindy a little while ago, what a nice up and motivating high, moving into afghan territory now. Just going to melt into the chair for a few minutes
> 
> ...


Yessir that would be the one.

Exo x grape kush
Livers x grape kush
Psychosis x grape kush

I have em sitting in my binder, just havent had time to grow any of them.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 12, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> How much longer you thinking on the outside girls? Be nice to get them harvested and have to worry. What is s33ds? Doesn't whodat have some of that running. Shoot hehe, I should know what they are then, soz whodat
> 
> Had lunch of chilli and then took a nap lol,,,,been kinda tired for some reason ; !) Shmoked a some cindy a little while ago, what a nice up and motivating high, moving into afghan territory now. Just going to melt into the chair for a few minutes
> 
> ...


Lol
I pollinated a few girls outside and just dont know how long till the seeds they made will be mature enough to chop them and harvest the seeds.
flowering has been 7 weeks and 2 days so anytime now for them girls outside and inside as well.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 13, 2013)

I like the name psychosis


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 13, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Yessir that would be the one.
> 
> Exo x grape kush
> Livers x grape kush
> ...


So the grape kush was the male then.

I have...

Exo x grape kush
Livers x grape kush
Psychosis x grape kush

I have them sitting in my tin with the others, just haven't had time to grow any of them

Wait what?!?!? hehe


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 13, 2013)

Took some pics of the girls in my new project,,,,I have 3 different females coming up on three wks of the resin dripper pheno Grape Apollo x (Super Bud x Blue Dream) blue dream dom. They are pretty similiar but with subtle differences, I'll post pics tonight.

My daughter and her boyfriend are coming over in a little while so she can store all her possesions in my barn. My ex wife is selling our old house and the kids have to move all of their shit out.

I'll throw the stir fry I made a couple nights ago on the stove and maybe add some extra onions haha, make the house smell real good before they come over


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 13, 2013)

Can`t wait to see the Resin Drippers man, interested to see how these will differ from one to another, sound heavenly

KC


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 13, 2013)

LOL, I didn't know you had kids... and surprised at this point they don't know 



Highlanders cave said:


> Took some pics of the girls in my new project,,,,I have 3 different females coming up on three wks of the resin dripper pheno Grape Apollo x (Super Bud x Blue Dream) blue dream dom. They are pretty similiar but with subtle differences, I'll post pics tonight.
> 
> My daughter and her boyfriend are coming over in a little while so she can store all her possesions in my barn. My ex wife is selling our old house and the kids have to move all of their shit out.
> 
> I'll throw the stir fry I made a couple nights ago on the stove and maybe add some extra onions haha, make the house smell real good before they come over


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 13, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Can`t wait to see the Resin Drippers man, interested to see how these will differ from one to another, sound heavenly
> 
> KC


Was just about to post the pics, they are pretty sweet looking to me I'm happy with them so far.



ReefBongwell said:


> LOL, I didn't know you had kids... and surprised at this point they don't know


Oh yeah man I have an 18 yr old son, 6'3" blonde hair blue eyes who's a musician. He's opening up for a canadian act this summer on a short two week tour and he plays local clubs around here and is just finishing up his first album. 

And I have a 20 year old hippie geneticist daughter that's about to graduate the local university and is going out to Colorado to finish her masters and then back to boston to Harvard for her doctorite. She's a physics and biochem whiz kid and all of her schooling is paid for with scholorships and grants. She's daddys little girl and she know's that I have to do what I have to do to survive. She just doesn't know the scale of things hehe and they don't ask questions.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 13, 2013)

From right to left, #1,2 and 3 grape apollo x blue dream dom. The girl in the foreground is the resin dripper grape apollo (momma)...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 13, 2013)

Number 1...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 13, 2013)

Number 2...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 13, 2013)

Number 3...


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 13, 2013)

Looking really healthy hc - how many days into flower?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 13, 2013)

Let me go check the calender,,,,looks to me like the must be getting close to 3 weeks.

.....hmm guess I didn't write that one down, maybe I can find out in my journal here but they are right around three wks


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah bongwell they will be 3 weeks tomorrow so they're at day 20 since the lights were flipped

Number 3...


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 13, 2013)

Lookin' like a jungle mango!


----------



## Voidling (Apr 13, 2013)

If i went top school it'd have to be nano engineering I think, but making GMOs could be fun add much as I disagree with eating them. Might just have to accidentally alter my DNA to glow in the dark or something.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hc those look great
I love the fat fans of the #3 pheno


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 13, 2013)

I wouldn't mind going back to school and studying plant biology and microbiology


----------



## Voidling (Apr 13, 2013)

Plant biology can be studied at home, I mean that's what we're all doing here. Books and the web full of info and it's not hard to experiment with on your own at home. Saves you a fortune.

GMO stuff, and nano technology you about have to go to school to play with.

Besides I'm pretty sure plant school only teaches big ag way of doing things. All man-made fertilizers and stuff. Only thing if like is access to micro propagation lab to experiment with. I just need a couple hundred dollars to make a diy setup.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 14, 2013)

Just bungling in the jungle like usual mon amie 

[video=youtube;EJhAyg2LTEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=EJhAyg2LTEk#![/video]




Voidling said:


> If i went top school it'd have to be nano engineering I think, but making GMOs could be fun add much as I disagree with eating them. Might just have to accidentally alter my DNA to glow in the dark or something.


Nano tech is where it's going to be at. I was really intrigued by that shit last year and downloaded a bunch of sites,,,,,stuff just absolutely blew me right away



bassman999 said:


> Hc those look great
> I love the fat fans of the #3 pheno


Yeah good eye bassman because they are not much fatter than the other two are they? I noticed that too recently,,,,ed rosenthals Super Bud influence is what that would be. I'm not crazy about the blue dreams I have in flower right now. They are at 5 wks, I'll take pics and talk about them later. 

Thinking #3 may be a good yeilder now with the sb genetics


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 14, 2013)

So the liquer stores around here do not sell everclear nor will they order. I took half of the trim I had and am making hash this morning, what would be the next choice as far as alcohol for extraction purposes?


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

bacardi 151, isopropyl (above 90%, the ones lower may have additives other than water) works but let it dry out, you don't want any of that left in there. It evaporates pretty quick though.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 14, 2013)

I've ordered everclear online before... jus'sayin'


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 14, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/489366-iso-extractions-_oakley_.html
give it a read hc


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 14, 2013)

I have 90% isopropol. So the next step is fill a jar (3/4?) full with trim and then enough alcohol to cover it? Shake for 15 seconds and then strain. Strain how and through what is my next qestion?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 14, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/489366-iso-extractions-_oakley_.html
> give it a read hc


Great timing!

Good info bc, think I'll go throw my trim and iso in the freezer for a few days

....99% iso at wallywords and costo?


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Probably not, like 93% at walmart but that is good enough, and it doesn't have the bitterants or impurities either. 
Your initial thought is still good enough, that method is like the pinnacle of iso extraction. To be fair a lot less effort is needed to get very good results. Do the mason jar shake (you can go to 30 sec) and through the screen of one of your bubble bags (stretched over jar top) into a glass cake pan will get you where you want to go. Also don't squeeze it as you will introduce more plant matter just like when you squeeze a tea bag, just be happy with the wash and let the small bit not squeezed go. You don't have to cook it either, just set on a heat pad with a fan blowing away from it (keeps debris from blowing in) will make quick work of it. Honestly I never get a green tint, the extra effort is to avoid chlorophyll extraction but the amount you will get is negligible IMHO. You will be very satisfied in quality and yield compared to your bubble, the bubble flavor is hard to beat but is comparable $.02


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 14, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Probably not, like 93% at walmart but that is good enough, and it doesn't have the bitterants or impurities either.
> Your initial thought is still good enough, that method is like the pinnacle of iso extraction. To be fair a lot less effort is needed to get very good results. Do the mason jar shake (you can go to 30 sec) and through the screen of one of your bubble bags (stretched over jar top) into a glass cake pan will get you where you want to go. Also don't squeeze it as you will introduce more plant matter just like when you squeeze a tea bag, just be happy with the wash and let the small bit not squeezed go. You don't have to cook it either, just set on a heat pad with a fan blowing away from it (keeps debris from blowing in) will make quick work of it. Honestly I never get a green tint, the extra effort is to avoid chlorophyll extraction but the amount you will get is negligible IMHO. You will be very satisfied in quality and yield compared to your bubble, the bubble flavor is hard to beat but is comparable $.02


30 seconds is way too long imho, you will get oil with a lot of contaminants in it.
When it dries, it turns into a sludge instead of a gel like substance..
Vons/safeway sells the 99% for fairly cheap. Not at walmart though.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 14, 2013)

Here is the last batch i made of iso...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh that's too funny. Thanks cowboy and I would have done that this evening but I just barely used my 90% to clean my bong. I would go to the store but I have a shitload going on today and tomorrow. More transplanting, taxes and about a half of nhk to start taking down tomorrow. 

Can you say nhk earl 

Thanks again man!


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Like I said, I go for least effort to quality/yield ratio I am not claiming that level of effort will yield extremely clean oil. For me the extra effort is negligible.


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm kind of jumping in here and giving my 2 cents on the hash making after reading 3 or 4 posts, lol, so forgive me if I sound like a know-nothing ass.

First of all, fuck ISO, it just does not give the same result I see with Everclear. Isopropyl is the wrong alcohol to use, and it gives you a sticky and untouchable product. Ethanol, booze alcohol, is the right chemical for the job. BadKittySmiles made a thread for this, I'm too lazy to find it, but it looks more like BHO than tar.

I've learned to make the hashes of legends without any purge equipment using BHO. Just freeze your dish, purge and pop all the airbubbles of the sludge in your dish when extracting with a hair dryer, seriously blow dry the shit out of it until your dish turns hot and no more bubbles pop. Put your dish in the freezer and let it freeze, scrape it up with a razor blade and set aside in a open container. After 2 days you will have honeycomb, if you press it and wait 2-4 more days, you will have amberglass shatter, if you heat up your scrapings after pulling them off the dish, and put it a oven preheated to 200 with the heat turned off for 15 minutes (or until it drops below 180) , after 10 minutes, pull it out, stretch, smash and press your sticky oven goo for the next 4 days, and you will have this awesome playdough that sends you into a coma, guaranteed. All my hash is completely easy to handle, not sticky, and smells incredible. I went to the LA Cannabis Cup and was seriously disappointed in the best hash they had to offer compared to mine, especially at the outrageous prices. You don't need any expensive equipment, just patience!!

If that doesn't make any sense at all I've been trying to make a thread about my methods, but I posted in the wrong section like a dildo so still haven't got around to fixing it. Any questions feel free to message me.


Here is a picture of my HoneyComb 2 days after pressing, and you can see it's slowly turning into perfect window pane amber glass shatter! See the little bubbles slowly rising to the surface? 2 more days and those will be gone, the edges will go clear, and soon you will have never known it was ever anything besides amberglass shatter!







I have mad respect for BC99 as a grower, breeder, etc. But I did that ISO hash for a long time, kept all the kids on my block happy back in the day. ISO just doesn't make that grade A tasty product, and it's a horrible mess to play with. After getting my grubby little mits into everyone's grow and hash making processes, me and a buddy came up with this one and it'll blow other methods away!


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 14, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Great timing!
> 
> Good info bc, think I'll go throw my trim and iso in the freezer for a few days
> 
> ....99% iso at wallywords and costo?


 Anything above 91% you have to get at a chemical supply store, I'm sure you could find how to get some through your local Junior College.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 14, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> I'm kind of jumping in here and giving my 2 cents on the hash making after reading 3 or 4 posts, lol, so forgive me if I sound like a know-nothing ass.
> 
> First of all, fuck ISO, it just does not give the same result I see with Everclear. Isopropyl is the wrong alcohol to use, and it gives you a sticky and untouchable product. Ethanol, booze alcohol, is the right chemical for the job. BadKittySmiles made a thread for this, I'm too lazy to find it, but it looks more like BHO than tar.
> 
> ...


Hope you post a thread and a link here... sounds totally badass and everclear is no problem for me to obtain where I live... looking to move to concentrates and edibles and away from flowers as much as possible. have you used your method to make product from flowers? is it decent at using flowers or is it kind of a waste of flowers like bubble  i'm fixin to have all kinds of trim to make it with either way


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 14, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Hope you post a thread and a link here... sounds totally badass and everclear is no problem for me to obtain where I live... looking to move to concentrates and edibles and away from flowers as much as possible. have you used your method to make product from flowers? is it decent at using flowers or is it kind of a waste of flowers like bubble  i'm fixin to have all kinds of trim to make it with either way


The thread will definitely be done and posted here by Friday. I don't use Everclear personally, but I have seen the superior product it makes compared to Isopropyl, tested it too, delicious.

I've seen a very interesting butane/everclear combo method used to make some of the most beautiful amberglass I've ever seen, but over all I didn't like the methods because I don't have a electric hot plate 

BHO works with flowers, some people insist it's the only right way to do it, but that just f'ing silly! Close trim has the same potent trichomes as flowers, it's just nasty to smoke! The deal with flowers is that they protect themselves with their structure, the tight curling buds act like a safehouse for trichomes. If you are going to use flowers, use flowers you can't get rid of or don't like. It's very important to break them up real good first so you get quality yields like you would from trim. Trim will give you the same quality, but if you have flowers you can't stand looking at anymore, use them. I just use my close trim and popcorn nugs, this most recent grow had a lot more popcorn nugs than I'm used too, so I've been making a lot of hash, lol.

Lol, I gave my dad some of my "playdough" hash and he passed out before he could take his second hit! Then all the sudden he gets up and starts trying to walk around and do things in his sleep!! Lol, it's Zombie Hash, it was like an episode of The Walking Dead!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 14, 2013)

Lol, I used to smoke trim joints like they were going out of style... then again some of my trim was frostier than a lot of the crap they used to sell at the dispensaries. lol


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

The coastal folks really take their dabs seriously! 
I would love to taste that shit right there!


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 14, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Lol, I used to smoke trim joints like they were going out of style... then again some of my trim was frostier than a lot of the crap they used to sell at the dispensaries. lol


LOL! I feel you on this one! Whenever I'm starting the farm over, it's nothing but trim blunts, trim joints, and trim hookah (makes it very palatable). But with my new BHO tricks it'll probably be a lot more hash hookah next time! Bleh, you wouldn't believe some of these sad buds in the mountain dispensaries. It looks like they just put seeds in buckets of sand and wick up water creek side, guerilla style.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 14, 2013)

Well for the time being this hash will have to do,,,,made some this morning out of C4 and cindy trim. The heat has been on in the house all day today and with the hash diced back up into powder and little chunks, it doesn't take long to dry. Tastes as good as any hash I've made,,, pure rocket fuel. Letting your trim soak 30-40 min before you stir verses no soak time improves the quality 100%.

Bobo said that you could order everclear,,,that may be an option


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 14, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> The coastal folks really take their dabs seriously!
> I would love to taste that shit right there!


For real, we should get pops in here lol 

Did a bunch of transplanting today, 3 bags of OF. Starting to use the 3.5 gal pots again instead of the rosepots,,,,getting into some better yeilding strains, want to take advantage of them.

Mang am I friggen stoned lol,,,,2 bong rips of that rocket fuel and I'm starting to forget what I was doing. That's a good barameter for me to gauge potency haha.

Need to run out and grab some chinese and settle down and what some tubage before I melt totally into this chair. Going to send you an email a little later cowboy, talk to ya!

.....got Pineapple Express on right now, still funny no matter how many times you see it


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 14, 2013)

As long as you got the results you were looking for, that's all that matters, IMO. I too made the mistake of smoking a fat pipe load of my hash earlier and I can't get shit done for Math. I recently started going back to school and have to start studying again today because spring break is over tomorrow. I can't remember jack shit from the last 8 weeks of class at the moment.

Gotta do some transplanting myself here in the next 2 days.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

I got all revved up with all that talk and sampled some that I did a while back, a nice blend of cindy and sour d. riiiiippppppeeeddddd
my tongue is numb....


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 14, 2013)

Y'all are making me so jealous... I've been smoking bottom trimmed buds this weekend from trimming up the bottoms of the plants... quick dried in the toaster, almost all with no visible trichs and teeny buds... now, it's already as good as the commercial stuff i've been buying, so that gives me hope since half way in it's going to get a lot more potent over the next 4 weeks... but my tongue is not numb and i am not stoned to the bone... although the CCM is pretty fucking stoney/bakey already even at 2-3 weeks old  gonna be some total zombie weed last night I was just staring into space. i've trimmed up several CCMs today and have some ccm and tw dried i still haven't even sampled... i need to start turning all this trim into bho or extract of some kind other than bubble (since it doesn't have much trichs)... bho seems like the bomb except for i'm worried about my lungs (already cough enough as it is with this commercial stuff... i've barely coughed all day smoking my quick dried trim that's like half leaf material....) and blowing up my house  I gotta find something that'll keep me where I need to be for several hours at a time flowers just don't last long enough.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm not going to touch bho personally so alcohol or water hash for me


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 14, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Y'all are making me so jealous... I've been smoking bottom trimmed buds this weekend from trimming up the bottoms of the plants... quick dried in the toaster, almost all with no visible trichs and teeny buds... now, it's already as good as the commercial stuff i've been buying, so that gives me hope since half way in it's going to get a lot more potent over the next 4 weeks... but my tongue is not numb and i am not stoned to the bone... although the CCM is pretty fucking stoney/bakey already even at 2-3 weeks old  gonna be some total zombie weed last night I was just staring into space. i've trimmed up several CCMs today and have some ccm and tw dried i still haven't even sampled... i need to start turning all this trim into bho or extract of some kind other than bubble (since it doesn't have much trichs)... bho seems like the bomb except for i'm worried about my lungs (already cough enough as it is with this commercial stuff... i've barely coughed all day smoking my quick dried trim that's like half leaf material....) and blowing up my house  I gotta find something that'll keep me where I need to be for several hours at a time flowers just don't last long enough.


Haha, presmoke is better than nosmoke! Making the BHO is a lot easier than I would have imagined before seeing it done. Just get clean stuff, 7x or better, and purge the living bejesus out of it. Like I said, I set my stuff aside for days in open air before getting my beautiful products. Although I've had some pretty amazing stuff on the first day, probably not super healthy, lol. Well purged stuff being smoked through a proper hash smoking rig should be smooth as the best vape rip you've ever had. And then all the sudden you should feel like you are 10,000 ft under water! lol.



Voidling said:


> I'm not going to touch bho personally so alcohol or water hash for me


I hear ya, but if the guys at the cannabis cup have stuff that is testing pure and free, and my stuff is better for the most part, then I figure it must pretty safe. However, I would be much happier if I could get some super high quality bags and make Ice Wax. I just need another good crop of hash worthy trim before playing around, that and some more funds. I have to conquer one hash method at a time though!


----------



## Voidling (Apr 14, 2013)

I hear ya. I haven't tried before, but this current run looks like it's pretty frosty. Comes down in about a week.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah the apollo cut I gave you is a frosty bitch and makes great hash trim... not an easy trim though tons of little bitty bud leaves if you worry about trimming those... if you don't it's probably not that bad  course the good thing about a microgrow is there's not a ton to trim I guess... i don't even want to think about trimming these 18 girls in a 2 week period the last half of may...


----------



## Voidling (Apr 14, 2013)

I trim what I can fairly easily snip. Usually just trim the leaf back flush with the bud and leave it so I don't damage bud. Will try to make some gumby method ice hash or iso rinse with the trimmings. Hell still got the rom and bb trimmings in the freezer I think.

So when I was first looking into growing and looking into led lights, gram per watt was the big thing everyone was talking about, comparing, saying leds couldn't get close in gpw.
I'm using a 240w led (actually pulls less) and that last 2 x romulan and 2 x bb I got at least an ounce looking back at my thread. Not sure total bc my 4th plant yield is missing. Anyway, what is gpw of 240w and 1ounce?


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 14, 2013)

28 / 240 = 0.12

Wouldn't necessarily believe what people say about gpw. I got my best yields ever under LEDs, and I've seen other LED grows that got really good yields based on the wattage used... seems to be more about dialing things in. i'm just hoping I get those kind of yields this time and it wasn't a fluke  Really won't know for sure til next run when i'm back to full super soil like before to compare.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 14, 2013)

so it is that simple of an equation. Yeah. ouch. Hope this apollo harvest nets me much better


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 14, 2013)

Do you guys have original Apollo cuts? I'm so jealous!


----------



## Voidling (Apr 14, 2013)

oh, no, I wish. These are TGA Subcool Apollo 13bx


----------



## Voidling (Apr 14, 2013)

It's not like cali here. Everything comes from seed


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 15, 2013)

Lol, oh man, I was going to have such bad gardener's envy. I'm over all very grateful for the easy access to the great genetics in Cali. But being the greedy person I am, I can't help but be envious of midwest and east coast growers just because there are cuts over there that are near impossible to get in Cali. I know, I know, it's better to be here, to many draw backs to elsewhere, but whatev's, I want some Death Star and Bubble Star dammit!


----------



## Voidling (Apr 15, 2013)

Cali has to many drawbacks for me. The taxes for starters. I couldn't deal with most people I ended up in contact with. Had a woman chew me out for calling her ma'am. And earthquakes. I'd rather go through a tornado than earthquake. Being swallowed up by the earth has been a longstanding fear of mine. Fortunately I was also through all but one when I was there, and didn't feel the one I was awake for. 

I haven't heard of those, are they clone only?


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Cali was nice, i lived there for 30 years... Im liking WA 10x better though...


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 15, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Cali has to many drawbacks for me. The taxes for starters. I couldn't deal with most people I ended up in contact with. Had a woman chew me out for calling her ma'am. And earthquakes. I'd rather go through a tornado than earthquake. Being swallowed up by the earth has been a longstanding fear of mine. Fortunately I was also through all but one when I was there, and didn't feel the one I was awake for.
> 
> I haven't heard of those, are they clone only?


Taxes are obscene here, no doubt, all goes to lining pockets. I sure the hell can't see what all these taxes are going to. And I much fear tornadoes over earthquakes, although I do fear being squished by a bridge every time I drive under one, lol. Calling ladies, especially young ladies ma'am in Cali is a big no-no! Southerners and Mid-Westerners will be very confused by the reaction they get when they think they are being respectful. Miss is the proper way to address a lady until she corrects you otherwise. Ma'am is to assume that she is someone's mother, or is old. I'm often complimented on my manners because I refer to all ladies as miss, unless I am corrected. Few times am I scolded for not calling an older lady ma'am. 

But yeah, Deathstar and Bubblestar are supposed to be some insane clone-only midwest strains. I can't think of any others I've really lusted after, besides ECSD, which is obviously an east coast strain, lol.


billcollector99 said:


> Cali was nice, i lived there for 30 years... Im liking WA 10x better though...


My whole family wants to move to Washington, I'm on the fence because I'm the only one that's never been. Didn't much care for Oregon, I did love how cheap it was though, but I'd prefer to pump my own gas like a big boy.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 15, 2013)

I got a number of friends in Portland. Never been to north cali or up.

Down here calling someone miss is more offensive way of getting someone's attention. This woman wasn't that young, just another woman desperate to believe she was still young.

Tornados have a definite and fairly narrow path, if you get below ground level you're almost sure to be fine. Earthquakes though...only safe place is high up in the air. Watched a thing on pbs about a lake I believe is in colorado. Anyway, found a lot of dino bones around it all from the same time period. The theory is an earthquake caused liquification of the ground and all the dinos in the area sunk into the ground and couldn't get out. Either drowned or starved to death depending on how deep they sank. So yeah...I'll take on a tornado any day over an earthquake


----------



## Voidling (Apr 15, 2013)

mammoths and mastadons, not dinos, but still
http://www.nature.com/news/secrets-of-a-mastodon-graveyard-1.9314


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 15, 2013)

deathstar has the highest thc test results of any strain i've seen (not just some bogus breeder claim). it's a sensi star cross. would love to get some of that...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 15, 2013)

Mornin bongwell what's happenin man.

Trim day today, got 8 NHK that are nice and ripe. And tax day,,,,,never got my forms this year, going to have to run down to the federal building and pick some up. Pretty much did it all yesterday on scrap paper just need to copy it over.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;_e5raflzTGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_e5raflzTGA[/video]


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 15, 2013)

thanks for remining me... fuckin revenuers!!


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 15, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Mornin bongwell what's happenin man.
> 
> Trim day today, got 8 NHK that are nice and ripe. And tax day,,,,,never got my forms this year, going to have to run down to the federal building and pick some up. Pretty much did it all yesterday on scrap paper just need to copy it over.


Turbotax my friend


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 15, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Turbotax my friend


Yeah I know, I'm a dinosaur though lol. The fed building is only 20 min away, maybe next year


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 15, 2013)

Wicked nice garden bongwell. Reefs' jungle lol 

Maybe I'll through this pic up in the Pic of Yourself thread haha The Caveman


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 15, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> thanks for remining me... fuckin revenuers!!


Oh hell you're worse than I am lol 

Mine are all done now. Wham bam thank you ma'am and while I'm at it f u uncle sam.

Loaning my son my rig for the week, his shit the bed a few days ago. Putting together a shopping list now, don't want to be running out of food with no wheels lol


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 15, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Just bungling in the jungle like usual mon amie
> 
> [video=youtube;EJhAyg2LTEk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=EJhAyg2LTEk#![/video]
> 
> ...


Good luck with her...imma stay tuned for em


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 15, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Wicked nice garden bongwell. Reefs' jungle lol
> 
> Maybe I'll through this pic up in the Pic of Yourself thread haha The Caveman
> 
> View attachment 2616939


My dad needs gardening friends like you. He doesn't have any gardener friends so he just ends up telling everyone his age that he grows pot and that's what he likes to do. He really can't think up too much more to talk about besides politics. lol. Dear god, we had a new realtor friend come over to give us an estimate, and the first thing she wanted to see was our pot garden. I nearly shit my pants.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 15, 2013)

I wish we could be so open. I run a vegetable garden and building an outdoor system and keep getting asked about growing pot in it. I'm like oh no I just grow veggies

View attachment 2617364

Starting week 8 of Apollo 13bx


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 15, 2013)

Jozikins said:


> My dad needs gardening friends like you. He doesn't have any gardener friends so he just ends up telling everyone his age that he grows pot and that's what he likes to do. He really can't think up too much more to talk about besides politics. lol. Dear god, we had a new realtor friend come over to give us an estimate, and the first thing she wanted to see was our pot garden. I nearly shit my pants.


That's kinda badass actually  weed and politics? sounds like a dude up my alley lol



Voidling said:


> I wish we could be so open. I run a vegetable garden and building an outdoor system and keep getting asked about growing pot in it. I'm like oh no I just grow veggies
> 
> View attachment 2617364
> 
> Starting week 8 of Apollo 13bx


Who's asking you that? yeah that apollo looks like it's got 2 more weeks to go... when i took mine out to 10 weeks the calyxes were all swollen very few white hairs left... but she'll be fine if you cut her now other than you'll probably lose some yield.



Highlanders cave said:


> Oh hell you're worse than I am lol
> 
> Mine are all done now. Wham bam thank you ma'am and while I'm at it f u uncle sam.
> 
> Loaning my son my rig for the week, his shit the bed a few days ago. Putting together a shopping list now, don't want to be running out of food with no wheels lol


I usually buy turbotax but this year I was actually able to do a simple return, so I did their free online return... fuckers lost my return I went today to fill it out and it wanted me to fill out a new one. UGH. So filed for an extension. All I needed to do was enter daughter's SS# and done but no.... i'll beat you on your doing yours manually... i used to not only do that, i calculated my business income/expenses/taxes on paper. IRS/taxes were a large reason I got out of having my own business. By the time I was done I just wanted a job with a w2 so I could do'em once a year in less than an hour. Of course if I make this move west I'm gonna end up setting up a new one guess i'll have to find an accountant 

My ex is trying to fuck me over... daughter lived with me more than half of last year... i check with her today to get SS # for the forms and she tells me her mom already claimed her because she covered her on her insurance for the year even though she didn't live with her at all. I'd totally claim her and tell them why if they had a problem with it, but the last thing I want is IRS looking into my taxes or her taxes for when we were married.... grrrrrrrr what a fucking bitch.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a friend who's ex filed on both kids though hee didn't have custody of either at all for the whole year


----------



## Voidling (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't have a scope our loupe to check trics. I didn't pay attention to hairs when I was in there. Guess I'll check later. 

Maybe I'll let her run till most of the leaves ate yellow


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 15, 2013)

My daughter didn't even live with her last year... before she stayed with me she was living with a boyfriend and she came straight from there to my place... and it's not like she didn't know she lived with me can't believe she would just do that shit.. well I guess I can actually  This is one of those times being a pothead has some advantage... i'm gonna go watch some game of thrones and smoke the fuck out and try to not think about that


----------



## Voidling (Apr 15, 2013)

Yeah, don't give the IRS a reason to look at your email accounts because they believe they don't need a warrant to do so


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 16, 2013)

Another busy day in the cave. Didn't get a chance to water any girls yesterday so I've been up since 6 watering and trimming,,,still have 4 nhks to go. Got the majority of the watering done, pretty much just shmoking and trimming for the rest of the day. 

Yeah I know but someone has to do it hehe


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Another busy day in the cave. Didn't get a chance to water any girls yesterday so I've been up since 6 watering and trimming,,,still have 4 nhks to go. Got the majority of the watering done, pretty much just shmoking and trimming for the rest of the day.
> 
> Yeah I know but someone has to do it hehe


I have all my girls coming down soon.
I am gonna start pulling em today or tomorrow.
I have 26 to do so Ill be busy, and I dont know where they are gonna hang at yet.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 16, 2013)

So I was searching around Wal-Mart yesterday for something to use as a dying rack. Found this closet hangar made of breathable cloth that forms little cubby holes. I think I've seen herb drying racks similar. I'm just concerned about looking frost on it. Should it be ok to use or keep looking?


----------



## SupaM (Apr 16, 2013)

^^^^add wax paper, and you should be fine...ATB!


----------



## Jozikins (Apr 16, 2013)

SupaM said:


> ^^^^add wax paper, and you should be fine...ATB!


 news paper or parchment paper are popular choices as well. I like colored gift wrapping tissue, it makes it easy to spot and gather golden kief that's left behind for some quick super smoke.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2013)

Voidling said:


> So I was searching around Wal-Mart yesterday for something to use as a dying rack. Found this closet hangar made of breathable cloth that forms little cubby holes. I think I've seen herb drying racks similar. I'm just concerned about looking frost on it. Should it be ok to use or keep looking?


I have a grteen one that was my daughters, and I have had success with my smaller buds an lil plants in there.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 16, 2013)

Good to know. I'll do that. All my buds are small as my whole grow is small


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Good to know. I'll do that. All my buds are small as my whole grow is small


some of the less dense nugs will get a flat side on a rack as opposed to hanging

48 days of 12/12 C99...puff puff pass>>>>


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2013)

You chop the stank ape yet bass?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> You chop the stank ape yet bass?


Not yet, how long do they usually take?
She is far outta reach, and havent checked her in like 4 days.
She is day 53 from 12/12 I think


Ok looked it up today is day 55 12/12


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Not yet, how long do they usually take?
> She is far outta reach, and havent checked her in like 4 days.
> She is day 53 from 12/12 I think
> 
> ...


Def time to chop after reading this, and seeing the pics. I normally chop right at 50 days..


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Hc those look great
> I love the fat fans of the #3 pheno


Hey bassman you up to your knees in trimming todaylol, who's on the chopping block : ?)

Guess who is the frostiest of the 3 ga x (sb x bd),,,,,They all have a respectable amount already but #3 looks to have carried the resin dripper genes over. I just was checking on everyone and noticed. Perfect so far..........



colocowboy said:


> bacardi 151, isopropyl (above 90%, the ones lower may have additives other than water) works but let it dry out, you don't want any of that left in there. It evaporates pretty quick though.


I'm getting a nice pile of sugar leaves and popcorn buds collected from this harvest of nhk for my first extraction. Haven't decided on the process yet, kinda depends on what I end up with for alcohol. Should have enough trim to experiment though, do you freeze your trim before you do the shake and strain method? I also have a bunch of nhk trim left over from last week's harvest that I'm going to make hash with tomorrow. 

Come to think of it that's all there is in the cave right now to smoke, kush buds and kush hash. Come on Blue Dream lol, they are still 2-3 wks out though.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Def time to chop after reading this, and seeing the pics. I normally chop right at 50 days..


yeah she hasnt changed much in the last week she will be coming down tomorrow


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey bassman you up to your knees in trimming todaylol, who's on the chopping block : ?)
> 
> Guess who is the frostiest of the 3 ga x (sb x bd),,,,,They all have a respectable amount already but #3 looks to have carried the resin dripper genes over. I just was checking on everyone and noticed. Perfect so far..........
> 
> ...


Well I have 13 strains, and it seems like it is actually more since some clones are not the same.
So far we have these coming down:

Stank Ape
DJs BB
Cindy99
Herijuana
Kens GDP
maybe a purple AK
A Seeded Gods gift Purple squat pheno that has stank ape on it...but it has like 0 buds actually...weird

I think my GK and Urkle will come down in a week
My Atomic NL and indoor purple aks still need me to look at em, but prolly soon as well.
The 707hb looks almost done as well.

My Outdoor Gods Gift Tall OG pheno looks to need a week or 2

Oh and gdp x BB will comedown tomorrow or in a few days as well.
I hope to re-veg her, but there is really nothing to her except the main cola so might not be possible


----------



## SupaM (Apr 16, 2013)

Waiting on 5 newbies myself.....first up Pineapple Express day 49


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Waiting on 5 newbies myself.....first up Pineapple Express day 49 View attachment 2618959View attachment 2618960


She looks good.
I wanna hear what the smoke is like.
I hear so many ppl grow it, and have heard very mixed reviews


----------



## Voidling (Apr 16, 2013)

I have not done the extraction myself. So from what I read was put trim and alcohol both in the freezer individually for a while. Supposedly helps limit the chlorophyll that gets extracted.


----------



## SupaM (Apr 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> She looks good.
> I wanna hear what the smoke is like.
> I hear so many ppl grow it, and have heard very mixed reviews


Can't wait myself, bass! Third attempt at this mf'r finally got it up and in Super Soil, so she should be proper. 
I have heard many takes on it too...I will say,she's fast flowering(<8wk),faint fruity smell, with pretty dense nugs. ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 16, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Can't wait myself, bass! Third attempt at this mf'r finally got it up and in Super Soil, so she should be proper.
> I have heard many takes on it too...I will say,she's fast flowering(<8wk),faint fruity smell, with pretty dense nugs. ATB!


I really prefer dense nugs.
I hate trimming if its not solid and good flower to leaf ratio


----------



## SupaM (Apr 17, 2013)

I hate trimming, period. Lol ATB!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 17, 2013)

Trimming definitely blows  Dense nugs get ya higher but they go faster I don't mind less dense buds as long as they're super frosty and worth it


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 17, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Trimming definitely blows  Dense nugs get ya higher but they go faster I don't mind less dense buds as long as they're super frosty and worth it


You mean to say that all these years I was going for THC when all I needed to do was grow denser nugs? 
Don't that beat all!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 17, 2013)

lol just meant there's more thc concentrated into a smaller space usually on a denser nug.  it just takes more of the less dense ones to get to the same place (assuming equal thc%)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I really prefer dense nugs.
> I hate trimming if its not solid and good flower to leaf ratio


You want to see some real good flower to leaf ratio plants, check out whodats latest update. Made my mouth water anyways.

Couple of problems with the super bud x blue dream i have in flower now,,,,,I've been thinking they are too leafy (sugar leaves) but it's starting to look like they may get swallowed up in this last 2 week bulk up. Just checked, they are day 40 now. Seeing some potential for some serious swellage.

Got the scissors out yet


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> You want to see some real good flower to leaf ratio plants, check out whodats latest update. Made my mouth water anyways.
> 
> Couple of problems with the super bud x blue dream i have in flower now,,,,,one of them was too leafy (sugar leaves) but it's starting to look like they may get swallowed up in this last 2 week bulk up. Just checked, they are day 40 now. Seeing some potential for some serious swellage.
> 
> Got the scissors out yet


Trimming already.
I have rough trimmed 5-6 girls so far
Most plants arent yielding much so far, but I did pick some of the smaller ones to do 1st

I have a lil bud or 2 from each strain for samples


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful day in the green mtns. Bright blue sky, cool temps, my kind of weather. The vegging plants have been taking advantage also,,,,it's kinda like pennies from heaven. Who says money don't grow on trees. Who says cri-- doesn't pay hehe.

Had a roll-off delivered this morning so I could do my every other year clean out of the barn and a had nice lunch with my daughter. it is a good day!

Actually bassman i meant all of the sb xbd, not one of them^

......oh and made some real nice looking golden cubes of kush hash this morning too


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey no one wants to trim, but everyone wants hash, so I guess you can't get everything you want  Lots atrim = lotsa hash at least on those real frosty strains. Course on some plants the trim's almost useless, so yeah... no point then


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Trimming already.
> I have rough trimmed 5-6 girls so far
> Most plants arent yielding much so far, but I did pick some of the smaller ones to do 1st
> 
> I have a lil bud or 2 from each strain for samples


With so many strains your tolerance won't have a chance to build too much. I love when I have a new dank strain in the cave or something that I haven't smoked in a while.





ReefBongwell said:


> Hey no one wants to trim, but everyone wants hash, so I guess you can't get everything you want  Lots atrim = lotsa hash at least on those real frosty strains. Course on some plants the trim's almost useless, so yeah... no point then


When is your next harvest bongwell?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2013)

Ahhh kicking back with a strong cup of coffee and a strong bowl of pot, putting my feet up finally 

Still a little watering and stuff to do but all easy chit. Filled a 12 yard dumpster about 7/8 full with crap from the barn today,,,,,,thing is though, now all of the trash bags of used soil stand out lol. At least I don't have to hide it from anyone. Need to get it into the ground and reuse it soon


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2013)

http://www.winechateau.com/controller.aspx?type=view&info=search&a=ft&v=everclear


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2013)

pre-trimmed and hund 8 girls so far.
My back is killing me now.

Man these are some skimpy ass plants!
My worst haul ever....
Ill be lucky to get a zip a plant avg, but looks like less than that to me.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2013)

What a bummer. Any ideas why they are on the skimpy side,,,weather, strain, short season? I'll bet your indoor girls are bulky though


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> What a bummer. Any ideas why they are on the skimpy side,,,weather, strain, short season? I'll bet your indoor girls are bulky though


Actually these were indoor, and overflow from indoor that went outdoor.
This grow was doomed from its conception
I have a laundry list of excuses

New nutes
no meters
bulbs keep burning out
spider mites
overcrowding
small pots/root-bound
major deficiencies

By the end of my grow i was down to a 400 mh and a 600hps in a 4.5x9.5 area

Plants vegged in some cases for 2 months in a 3ltr pot and flowered in that as well
Cant do good that way lol


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 17, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> With so many strains your tolerance won't have a chance to build too much. I love when I have a new dank strain in the cave or something that I haven't smoked in a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too! They start coming down as early as May 13th (8 weeks for the first ones in) but will just depend on how long they go... i probably will be harvesting for about 4 weeks since some went in almost 2 weeks after the first ones... hurry up hurry up hurry up!! They are adding bulk and density to the nugs now but don't have anything that looks like it's going to be an unexpectedly early finisher or go earlier than 8 weeks... although i think the CCMs could end up 7-8 weeks they started packing on density first and with their strong indica genes sure 8 weeks is probably the longest they'll go.



bassman999 said:


> Actually these were indoor, and overflow from indoor that went outdoor.
> This grow was doomed from its conception
> I have a laundry list of excuses
> 
> ...


Sounds like my last grow... almost nothing over 1z... multiple reasons  pretty sure the timer fuckup is what killed them in their plumpin' up stage though but there was just so much shit... the time the heater came on while the room was closed, the ozone damage, no in ground nutes and too skimpy of nutes early in flower causing early yellowing for half of'em... wasn't quite as bad as yours, but same end result. Nothing ended up spectacular on that run although I wouldn't really know since I ended up parting with most of it for $$... big mistake since i ended up taking grow down and been paying the price for that since  i probably undid all my profits just buying commercial the last few months, fuck just realized that now. fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck.

but we make up for that soon.


----------



## SupaM (Apr 17, 2013)

Good thing is you guys know where your problems came from and corrected it. Evening Folks! Pure excitement over new strains this way too. Funny thing is all of them were freebies from Attitude that I never grew out, so with the exception of electricity, this rounds on the house...lol hopefully there's a keeper in the bunch. ATB!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 17, 2013)

This is what I'm talking about not minding trimming too much. These are the kind you don't want to have a good leaf ratio  the more the better... I saw two tonight in the cab frostier than this one with the BIG fan leaves almost covered in trichs, not just rails.
View attachment 2620666


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Me too! They start coming down as early as May 13th (8 weeks for the first ones in) but will just depend on how long they go... i probably will be harvesting for about 4 weeks since some went in almost 2 weeks after the first ones... hurry up hurry up hurry up!! They are adding bulk and density to the nugs now but don't have anything that looks like it's going to be an unexpectedly early finisher or go earlier than 8 weeks... although i think the CCMs could end up 7-8 weeks they started packing on density first and with their strong indica genes sure 8 weeks is probably the longest they'll go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah my leaves yellowed b4 2nd week of flower and went downhill from there.
We have power outages like every day here with the wind for some reason.
If I am not home the lights will be off till I get there.
Really driving me nuts!
I called the power company, and they said they fixed it, but wind gets strong (15-20 mph) and the lights flicker and the ballasts need to be reset after that.
My grape kRush is what I base my expected yield on, and they are just over half their usual diameter on colas this time.
As long as I get a lb outta this grow Ill be satisfied I guess.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 18, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah my leaves yellowed b4 2nd week of flower and went downhill from there.
> We have power outages like every day here with the wind for some reason.
> If I am not home the lights will be off till I get there.
> Really driving me nuts!
> ...


LEDs = no ballast reset  Power outtage? No problemo!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> LEDs = no ballast reset  Power outtage? No problemo!


LEDs are outta my budget lol


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah just couldn't resist throwing it in there 

A pound is on your low side of harvest yields and you can't afford an LED (?!?)


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Yeah just couldn't resist throwing it in there
> 
> A pound is on your low side of harvest yields and you can't afford an LED (?!?)


This is my biggest indoor grow I have done, but there is no value to weed in Cali anymore.
Basically you have to pay ppl to take it now

Heres a pic or 2
View attachment 2620832View attachment 2620833
DJ Shorts BB
Smells menacing, but not sweet or fruity at all

View attachment 2620836View attachment 2620837
Purple AK-47
She smells fruity like a GDP or something but not grapey really.


Purple Urkle
Grapey and slightly skunky or something


DJ Shorts Grape Krush
Almost exactly same as Urkle....might be same strain, and someone is selling me the wrong shit again


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 18, 2013)

shit, where do I sign up to get paid to take your weed?


----------



## SupaM (Apr 18, 2013)

I know, right...! Nice selection bass. ATB!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks for the pics bassman, Ima going to check them out again later. Starting my day with a pot of coffee some shmoke and watching episode 6 of my new favorite show....Vikings on the history channel


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 18, 2013)

Fuck yeah HC. Vikings rules. One of my favorite new shows -- too bad they had to kill off Gabriel Byrne so early 

How will we ever be equal now, brother?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 18, 2013)

Yeah you can see the brother fued now at the end of eps 6....."How would you like to be married to an Earl again"

Kool beans man


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 18, 2013)

You know what just occured to me... they're trying to make you like these vikings... they really haven't highlighted a lot of the rapin' going on


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 18, 2013)

Maybe that will be coming but your right, they were really into killing, raping and plundering wherever they went. You just don't hear a lot about the vikings other than their size and voyages but then again all the cultures were pretty brutal back then. A lot of conquering going on. Everywhere lol


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 18, 2013)

I think I remember them mentioning when they took the priests that there were no women to rape  I don't think they're trying to hide it, just not show it


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> shit, where do I sign up to get paid to take your weed?





SupaM said:


> I know, right...! Nice selection bass. ATB!





Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks for the pics bassman, Ima going to check them out again later. Starting my day with a pot of coffee some shmoke and watching episode 6 of my new favorite show....Vikings on the history channel


So this is 3 of the 12 or 13 strains that are flowering.
I will be pulling more down today if I feel better.
Bad headache and vertigo today


----------



## Voidling (Apr 18, 2013)

That's why dealers and growers don't want it legalized. The ones doing it for the money anyway.

It appears that I screwed up and had my light of since Monday. Not sure what to do. Harvest now, add extra days, or harvest Monday as planned


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2013)

Voidling said:


> That's why dealers and growers don't want it legalized. The ones doing it for the money anyway.
> 
> It appears that I screwed up and had my light of since Monday. Not sure what to do. Harvest now, add extra days, or harvest Monday as planned


off for 3 days?

I think being off 3 days is better than 24/7 for 3 days.
I think they will still benefit from a few more days of 12/12


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 18, 2013)

Think of it as "cloudy days"


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2013)

Here are my 2 drying racks filling up
View attachment 2621451


----------



## Voidling (Apr 18, 2013)

More like the north pole pin December. Ha. Ok I'll give them a couple more days


----------



## Voidling (Apr 18, 2013)

This is what I'm talking about, cool nano technology. How much paint would you lose to buckets funnels and trays when you painted hc?

http://www.youtube.com/embed/IPM8OR6W6WE?feature


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 18, 2013)

pretty cool man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 18, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> So this is 3 of the 12 or 13 strains that are flowering.
> I will be pulling more down today if I feel better.
> Bad headache and vertigo today


How you doing bassman. You'll be reaping the rewards soon,,,got any heavy indicas for pain?

Can you say tga Void p10 pheno. I guess it would be the other way around lol, the p10 was an erkle pheno but I knew that, cool to see yours. And yup, grapey and skunky is the way I always described it 









colocowboy said:


> Think of it as "cloudy days"





Voidling said:


> More like the north pole pin December. Ha. Ok I'll give them a couple more days


I wouldn't worry voidman, your in your last week right. I don't think it will have made much of a difference, maybe more trics. And just out of curiosity you should keep and eye out for nanners now. I wouldn't be suprised but thinking prolly not.

Cool link, unlimited uses for something like that someone is going to get rich. i was hoping that they would show the actual nano mechonism but I guess that's their secret


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 18, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> How you doing bassman. You'll be reaping the rewards soon,,,got any heavy indicas for pain?
> 
> Can you say tga Void p10 pheno. I guess it would be the other way around lol, the p10 was an erkle pheno but I knew that, cool to see yours. And yup, grapey and skunky is the way I always described it
> 
> ...


I dont know if it really even is Urkle, looks and smells almost 100% like my Grape kRush, but maybe that one is wrong??? lol

I dont know if any of them are pure indica, but I hope I have a pure sativa and a pure indica this time.
No headache today, but the humidity with this wind is registering 16% in my veg tent, and I am soooo congested.

I have samples of 8 strains drying.

So far tried Cindy, and I have to say decent to good smoke, but each bud seems different.
One was a lil speedy, and the other was sleepy 
I might have flowered her too long


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 18, 2013)

well it's too late for them to hermie... and you can actually give them much longer than 12 hours light but I don't think that long or they'll start revegging... but it takes a while to reveg... i'd just give them a couple of days of a little extra dark like maybe 14 dark/10 light. Or just go ahead and harvest and get your next batch in


----------



## Voidling (Apr 19, 2013)

Well I was out until 3 working on a friend truck. Have cold front and is down to 47 and I'm in jeans and a long sleeve shirt. Replaced a master brake cylinder. Forgot to bench bleed it. Took it off and bench bled it. Back in it goes, and around the truck bleeding again. Creeping on cardboard over mixtures of cement, rock and mud and I get wedged under parts of the truck. With engine off feels solid, engine on soft. I goo to bleed the master and makes it worse. Not sure what to do.

Yes I am on my last week. Downside to my grow bed is that I can only see a portion of my plants, a fairly small portion. Next cab I'll try incorporating a sliding tray under it so I can pull it out for inspection but not sure if it's worth the height it'll take up.

.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 19, 2013)

They probably thought showing an animation explaining would be more boring than the live action practical demo. I'm kind of jealous PhD people doing that kind of shit. Not enough to go to school for it now though. No way I want that debt with this tanking economy

And looks like I won't have time to cut down until at least Monday.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 19, 2013)

Well I will be getting my rig back tonight from my son. What a nice dad lol, I let him borrow it for the week. So, with being without a vehicle all week, I was not able to get to the postie but the bird should be fully charged and ready for flight by early next week. Just a heads up for anyone that was wondering.

So,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I'm going to grow a strain for myself for a change. Pretty stoked about it and it's also from the same generous donor in Humbolt County that the purple kush x sweet afghani delight came from. And if I find a pheno that would fit into my commercial op so much the better 

OG Kush (from clone) x Sweet Afghani Delight...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 19, 2013)

Discovered some interesting family history the other day on my fathers side, the family who owned this house before they died and a bunch of dairy farms around the area too. 

The family tree had already been documented back to the 15th century to a castle on the east coast of Scotland but stopped there. This was done some years back before computers were common. I took it a step further and googled the family name/castle/scotland and found it. It's a bit modest, not huge by any means but still a castle and is now in the possession of the scotland national trust. A visit is definitely on my laundry list of things to do.

But what is interesting is it's history,,,,the land was given to my ancestors in the 1300's as a gift by Robert the Bruce after Scotland finally defeated England in it's battle for indepenence. For his outstanding service in fighting along side the Bruce, he recieved a grant of part of the royal forest and built his castle there. Later apparently his grandson was King David Bruces' macer.

If anyone is familiar with the movie Braveheart, it's the last battle scene where Robert the Bruce (later became king) defeats England and won it's freedom


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Well I will be getting my rig back tonight from my son. What a nice dad lol, I let him borrow it for the week. So, with being without a vehicle all week, I was not able to get to the postie but the bird should be fully charged and ready for flight by early next week. Just a heads up for anyone that was wondering.
> 
> So,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,I'm going to grow a strain for myself for a change. Pretty stoked about it and it's also from the same generous donor in Humbolt County that the purple kush x sweet afghani delight came from. And if I find a pheno that would fit into my commercial op so much the better
> 
> OG Kush (from clone) x Sweet Afghani Delight...


How did you manage without a car all week?
Walking to the store lol...


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 19, 2013)

Badass HC -- both the history and the cross -- is that an OG kush clone grown from seed as the parent or a real deal og kush cutting from the original clone? 

My family came to the US in the 1720s I know some fought in the civil war for the north (family originally from ohio area in the not too distant past), no idea on the revolution, but we were here before the country was founded. I never thought that would be the case... explains a lot about my political leanings (i'd have been a revolutionary I'm sure based on my personal nature and lack of love for overzealous and overreaching government authority)...


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Badass HC -- both the history and the cross -- is that an OG kush clone grown from seed as the parent or a real deal og kush cutting from the original clone?
> 
> My family came to the US in the 1720s I know some fought in the civil war for the north (family originally from ohio area in the not too distant past), no idea on the revolution, but we were here before the country was founded. I never thought that would be the case... explains a lot about my political leanings (i'd have been a revolutionary I'm sure based on my personal nature and lack of love for overzealous and overreaching government authority)...


I hate over-reaching authority of ANY kind, but especially govt!


----------



## Voidling (Apr 19, 2013)

I can go back about three generations. No idea before that


----------



## SupaM (Apr 19, 2013)

^^^same here.....


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 19, 2013)

I have ancestors that founded Tell City Indiana according to my grandma on my moms side


----------



## Voidling (Apr 19, 2013)

How much airflow do I need to keep a 400w air cooled hood cool? 6in flange but my duct fan is too loud, so is my 4in for the carbon filter

In a small cab like mine I mean


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 20, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> How did you manage without a car all week?
> Walking to the store lol...


Haha yeah I know right! Well I made sure to stock the cupboards up before he took it. Only yesterday morning did I have to walk down to the store for milk otherwise it was actually kind of nice not having a vehicle for a few days but yes it was good to get it back last night though



ReefBongwell said:


> Badass HC -- both the history and the cross -- is that an OG kush clone grown from seed as the parent or a real deal og kush cutting from the original clone?
> 
> My family came to the US in the 1720s I know some fought in the civil war for the north (family originally from ohio area in the not too distant past), no idea on the revolution, but we were here before the country was founded. I never thought that would be the case... explains a lot about my political leanings (i'd have been a revolutionary I'm sure based on my personal nature and lack of love for overzealous and overreaching government authority)...


That's very cool bongwell. That's real early for your ancestors to have arrived here, very very cool shit the 1600s had just gotten over with. I'm sure they must have been in both the revolutionary war and also the war of 1812 when we spanked the brits asses again lol. My family came over in the mid 1800s and settled near the top of the highest mountain here. What's neat though is that mountain is only a few miles away and I can see it from my house and there are still a bunch of cousins that live up there. 

I can find out about the OG mom for you, I'm not sure myself. And yeah I thought that was real cool about where the land came from that the castle is built on. Part of the royal forest lmao friggen Longshanks. I'm not suprised though,,,given the time period and the fact that not long afterwards one of the sons was named William (I would think after William Wallace) and that first and last name has continued to this day in this family, that there was some correlation there with Scotlands fight for indepenence. It's also likely that my ancestor knew and fought with William Wallace. 



Voidling said:


> How much airflow do I need to keep a 400w air cooled hood cool? 6in flange but my duct fan is too loud, so is my 4in for the carbon filter
> 
> In a small cab like mine I mean



Those fans are kind of loud aren't they. Can you move it further down your ductwork away from your cab and then build a little muffle box to put it in?


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 20, 2013)

I have both scot and irish blood myself... also english and german  i'm a european mutt 



> What's neat though is that mountain is only a few miles away and I can see it from my house and there are still a bunch of cousins that live up there.


Reminds me of this seasons Justified... you aren't in kentucky are you?  Is it the kind of mountain people disappear if they go up to and shouldn't?


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 20, 2013)

.02, you should be around 2x2 or 3x3 for 400 & a 4" is barely enough with a carbon filter. Your looking at +10-12 degrees above ambient temps


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 20, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> I have both scot and irish blood myself... also english and german  i'm a european mutt
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds me of this seasons Justified... you aren't in kentucky are you?  Is it the kind of mountain people disappear if they go up to and shouldn't?


All I know is my moms side since I never met my dad.
Grandpa 100% Irish
Gramdma 100% German


----------



## Voidling (Apr 20, 2013)

I was thinking about running a cool tube with its own intake and exhaust separate from the cab.


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey dudes, fresh back from Vancouver, Happy 420 (still on Pacific time!). Took about 45 minutes to brush up, glad to see some kush hittin` the garden for you mate and I like to see the NHK whenever I can, love you guys for page after page of excellence . Gotta take some time and read up on all this alcohol business, only ever ice-hashed myself, looks nuts, haha. Peace and love, hope you`re all well,

KC


----------



## Voidling (Apr 21, 2013)

Well I'm looking into the s&p fans to cool the hps. Now trying to figure out out to vent it in the cab while being light proof and inconspicuous, or easily to be made to look inconspicuously quickly. 

I'm looking at this formula

LIGHTING CFM = 3.16*(Total Watts)/deltaT
where deltaT = 20 to 30 *F

Is deltaT the difference in temperature from intake to exhaust?

I hadn't thought about my ballast being out somewhere when/if I set up to test the 400w hps. Also dawned on me that once again I didn't leave any way to do automatic watering system of any kind


----------



## Voidling (Apr 21, 2013)

I don't see how I can run a cool tube or air cooled hood without 4ft width. If I do that I might be better off buying a tent instead of wood for the cab. I've got a new design to draw out tomorrow though it still won't give me a cool tube.

I'm thinking a 400w hps won't run a 2' x 4' x 7' tent too well. I know my 240 led won't even though they claim it to have much better coverage than that


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 21, 2013)

You can expect 4-8 degrees above ambient with 2 - 4" inlines wide open on a 400 like that (depending on humidity and transpiration rates). You can do a mathematical model but what winds up being the issue as you will see is that the radiant heat gain has a coefficient directly related to evaporation. Both the transpiration of the particular strain and the amount of container moisture evaporating will influence the temp in the cab. I think your right on target thinking of a tent instead, it will be cheaper and quicker set up. Of course it's not as much fun as building your own but theres something to say for plug & play. A 2 x 4 shape is not really the right shape for static coverage, You could put a light mover, excellent result and greater canopy coverage this way. To cover a 3x3 area with a 400 is just about perfect though. The extra foot from 3 - 4 feet requires you to raise the hood for coverage taking away the intensity meaning smaller buds. A 400 in a tube with adequate airflow can be at 8" from the canopy which will kill! You can grow buds with this set up that rival what you have seen from 600s or even 1000 watt hps.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 21, 2013)

Interesting. I haven't looked into light movers at all. Unfortunately lighthouse doesn't make a 3 x 3. Some reason they have 2.5 x 2.5. At least that's all there is on eBay. I'll look more. 

I was wanting to build two cabs and compare my led to hps dimmed down to 200 so they were roughly equal.

In spring through fall I need the leds for less heat. Just a couple years ago we set multiple heat records. So according already has to work plenty


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 21, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Interesting. I haven't looked into light movers at all. Unfortunately lighthouse doesn't make a 3 x 3. Some reason they have 2.5 x 2.5. At least that's all there is on eBay. I'll look more.
> 
> I was wanting to build two cabs and compare my led to hps dimmed down to 200 so they were roughly equal.
> 
> In spring through fall I need the leds for less heat. Just a couple years ago we set multiple heat records. So according already has to work plenty


I work with 4x4 tents but only use maybe 3x3 of the floor area under a 400w and like Colo said, works pretty nice, very consistantly. I got all my tents from Growtents.com, ship everything they sell free, fast, and the 4x4 tent is like $147.00 shipped ... Would work well for what you need or is vertical height an issue?

KC


----------



## Voidling (Apr 21, 2013)

Not an issue. Just that leds and 400w lights can only penetrate so far down. I had planned to run two cabs side by side and one shorter one across the top for mothers and cloning. Maybe that'd be too high up


----------



## Voidling (Apr 21, 2013)

And I'll check that link out. Thanks

Shoot. Just looked at Gotham hydroponics for light movers. I could buy a 400 or 600w light kit with air cooled hood cheaper than the light mover. The lights are dimmable too.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 21, 2013)

You could also get 2 200w or 300w CFLs with hoods, no venting or light movers needed  Mine was around $130 or so for the hood & light.

All LED! End of week 5 - it's gonna be all bud and hash leaf by the end 

View attachment 2624970
View attachment 2624971


----------



## Voidling (Apr 21, 2013)

Looking good. Mine comes down tomorrow. Don't have time for pics now. Got to get some work done


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 21, 2013)

Be sure and take some shots right before you cut her down in good lighting


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 21, 2013)

Voidling said:


> I don't see how I can run a cool tube or air cooled hood without 4ft width. If I do that I might be better off buying a tent instead of wood for the cab. I've got a new design to draw out tomorrow though it still won't give me a cool tube.
> 
> I'm thinking a 400w hps won't run a 2' x 4' x 7' tent too well. I know my 240 led won't even though they claim it to have much better coverage than that


Jigfresh ran or runs a 1000 in a 2x3 closet vertically in a cooltube


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 21, 2013)

That girl looks delicous bongwell, good n gooey!

Voidling take my advice just this once,,,get yourself a tent ; !)


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 21, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Voidling take my advice just this once,,,get yourself a tent ; !)


Seconded, makes everything quite a bit easier if you have the pieces already boss, plug and grow 

KC


----------



## Voidling (Apr 21, 2013)

I didn't even think of vertical.

I know hc, it's just so conspicuous. I'll pm you why I'm worried about it


----------



## Voidling (Apr 21, 2013)

I didn't even think of vertical.

I know hc, it's just so conspicuous. I'll pm you why I'm worried about it


----------



## SupaM (Apr 22, 2013)

Pineapple Express day 54(harvest) 
ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 22, 2013)

Supa that PE is super frosty!
How does she smell?


----------



## Voidling (Apr 22, 2013)

I looked into my cab for a peek before cleaning up to chop. Found something I'm not sure about and seeking opinions. Can't get a good pic of it, but posted what I got. Thanks


----------



## SupaM (Apr 22, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Supa that PE is super frosty!
> How does she smell?


She's really Is...lol thanks. She was grown in Super Soil with only two, supplemental feedings of AN Nirvana, and BudCandy. Straight H2O from seed to harvest. She has a very peculiar aroma to her....a definite tropical fruit I can't quite describe mixed with menthol baby shit.....she's got about five six more days drying before I know what I really have, but that's the best description for now. LOL ATB!


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 22, 2013)

Looks awesome Supa, gotta get my hands on some PE. Never wanted to hop the band wagon fresh off the movie . Smoke report when she`s done !!

KC


----------



## SupaM (Apr 22, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Looks awesome Supa, gotta get my hands on some PE. Never wanted to hop the band wagon fresh off the movie . Smoke report when she`s done !!
> 
> KC


Same here...truth is...I had two failed attempts with freebies of G13 PE, AND G13 Blueberry Gum, so I broke down and bought another single PE to prove myself wrong, and it turned out nice. I Hope the smoke is worth it stinking up the joint lol ATB!


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 22, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Same here...truth is...I had two failed attempts with freebies of G13 PE, AND G13 Blueberry Gum, so I broke down and bought another single PE to prove myself wrong, and it turned out nice. I Hope the smoke is worth it stinking up the joint lol ATB!


Sure it will be mate, haha. Hey HC, maybe I can incorporate some PE into the NHK somehow. Or better yet, the PE into the Purple Wreck / BlueBerry and cross it back to the OG18 cut I like . Weed for thought ... thanks for the inspiration Supa!

KC


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 22, 2013)

Here is my GDP x Blueberry
View attachment 2627675
Smells like cherry cough syrup


----------



## SupaM (Apr 23, 2013)

Looks tasty bass!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 23, 2013)

She tastes like the smell minus the sickeningly over sweet aspect.
The main fruityness uis on the exhale, and the inhale has a mutes taste of berries with almost a chalky taste over it.
I am terrible at descriptions.
The high is mellow and starts behind the eyes and blurs vision or maybe relaxes eyes to the point of focus loss?
Overall relaxing without couchlock, and not a super strong smoke.
I re-potted her revreg at 11 pm and I usually would have been trying to sleep then


----------



## Voidling (Apr 23, 2013)

I like the fruity, that sounds like a good one for me. These super strong ones knock me out.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 23, 2013)

Voidling said:


> I like the fruity, that sounds like a good one for me. These super strong ones knock me out.


Is it relaxing, but I can still do shit, and has the most realistic B-berry taste of anything I have tried, with a cherry undertone.
I dont like cherry flavors normally...well except real cherries

My DJ Shorts B-berry tastes like strong weed and not like any fruit at all, go figure?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 23, 2013)

Voidling said:


> I like the fruity, that sounds like a good one for me. These super strong ones knock me out.


I have a low tolerance compared to most here.
I like strains sometimes that give me the ability to smoke a lot without ending up in the bed or unable to function at all.

Theres also the time for the kick ass strains that just do the damn thing lol!


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 23, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have a low tolerance compared to most here.
> I like strains sometimes that give me the ability to smoke a lot without ending up in the bed or unable to function at all.
> 
> Theres also the time for the kick ass strains that just do the damn thing lol!


There`s a reason I love my heavy Kushes Bass, trying to breed something that`ll give the same stone with the Cerebral of a strong Haze or Vertex or equivilant ... We`d be in heaven then mate, wouldn`t fall apart right after a session 

KC


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 23, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have a low tolerance compared to most here.
> I like strains sometimes that give me the ability to smoke a lot without ending up in the bed or unable to function at all.
> 
> Theres also the time for the kick ass strains that just do the damn thing lol!


How would you rate the Stank Ape compared to the rest of your gazillion strains? lol


----------



## Voidling (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeah I'm definite low tolderance. My blueberry was relaxing but functional. The romulan knocks me down to sleep. This just harvested apollo scissor hash had me spinning and all I could do was lay down. Was fun but not functional. Maybe cured bud won't be quite so strong


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 23, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> How would you rate the Stank Ape compared to the rest of your gazillion strains? lol


Def not the couchlock, or just chill strain, but not a super speedster either.
I wish I grew her better, but flowering 4+ weeks in a 3ltr pot didnt help her be her best.
I know she will def yield better next time I pop a fem seed.
Still gotta look to see what I have left

Made me have a laughing fit the 1st session though, and I dont get that often anymore, and laughing is supposed to be really good for you.
Not to mention its fun 
She can get pretty stoney too
I didnt get as much of the fruity smell to translate to the taste, but like I said there was no cure on her at all, and I smoked the bottom buds only so far.

So far Id say its my best daytime strain , esp since my Cindy was a let down and gives lil or no energy.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 23, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Yeah I'm definite low tolderance. My blueberry was relaxing but functional. The romulan knocks me down to sleep. This just harvested apollo scissor hash had me spinning and all I could do was lay down. Was fun but not functional. Maybe cured bud won't be quite so strong


Usually cured is stronger, but sometimes the high type can change a lil.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 23, 2013)

You're funny void... you know it's only going to get more potent once it's properly dried, cured and carboxylated  Just smoke it every day you'll build up a tolerance to the effects you don't like until it's very functional  it's definitely too potent for occasional smoke unless that's your goal (which it isn't  )

Save some when my harvest comes in i'll trade you for some chocolate chunkey monkey that'll probably be right up your alley it's closer to a blueberry type plant...

You're lucky too void... i'm pretty sure you are the proud owner of the Apple Jack pheno of my timewreck... just trimmed some buds tonight OMG smells like Apple Jacks cereal mixed with spicey hash! YUMMMM!!!!! I hope the smell carries through all the way to the cure that'd rule.


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 23, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> You're lucky too void... i'm pretty sure you are the proud owner of the Apple Jack pheno of my timewreck... just trimmed some buds tonight OMG smells like Apple Jacks cereal mixed with spicey hash! YUMMMM!!!!! I hope the smell carries through all the way to the cure that'd rule.


This sounds delicious Reef, how many different phenos did you get off that TW? Have another contact who is breeding a version out as well

KC


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 23, 2013)

3 or 4 phenos so far by plant structure/bud types. This one isn't the super frosty keeper pheno even... may end up the keeper based on taste though


----------



## Voidling (Apr 23, 2013)

Sounds delicious alright. I hope the smell holds over to taste


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 23, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> 3 or 4 phenos so far by plant structure/bud types. This one isn't the super frosty keeper pheno even... *may end up the keeper based on taste though*


This is exactly what I was looking for brother. You *are *lucky Void 

KC


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 23, 2013)

Likin' the early samples too... good medicine have a feeling you'll like it void not too racey more feel good.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 24, 2013)

Is that one of the strains sub is selling? Doesn't he have a strain with a pheno he calls double vanilla cream rootbeer float with with a twist of blue skittles and red m&ms on the aftertaste. Shit now where is that facitious key again.

Busy day here at least it's bright blue sky and relatively warm out. Blue Dream dom report to come later today,,,,initial thoughts while growing were thumbs down but after figuring a few things out it may have switched to two thumbs up


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 24, 2013)

Well let us know your secret! Hope you're well bro. Busy over here. I'm voting for 36 hr days...

puff puff paaassssss


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 24, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Well let us know your secret! Hope you're well bro. Busy over here. I'm voting for 36 hr days...
> 
> puff puff paaassssss


,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,ahhhh. And back at ya with some Blue Dream dom that is looking like it's got a spot in the cave.

Catch you all later on


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 25, 2013)

So speakng of women,,,,,,,,,,

They must have this sixth sense or something. Blondie called me up a couple of days ago and really wants to get back together so that was ok. But then guess who stops over yesterday out of the blue and marks her territory (all over my kitchen counter hehe). My ex girlfriend whom I haven't seen in about a month. 

So last week I had zero woman after me, this week I have two lol. And a countertop that smells real good


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## SupaM (Apr 25, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> So speakng of women,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> They must have this sixth sense or something. Blondie called me up a couple of days ago and really wants to get back together so that was ok. But then guess who stops over yesterday out of the blue and marks her territory (all over my kitchen counter hehe). My ex girlfriend whom I haven't seen in about a month.
> 
> So last week I had zero woman after me, this week I have two lol. And a countertop that smells real good


Too funny, human nature at its finest....they always want what someone else has...lol have fun ATB!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 25, 2013)

I know bongwell your not kidding lmao,,,,screwwwwwed is right. Better than having one loose I suppose


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 25, 2013)

Tighten up!
Mornin'
 .... puff, puff, pass.... c99


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 25, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> I know bongwell your not kidding lmao,,,,screwwwwwed is right. Better than having one loose I suppose


Ain`t this the truth, haha.

Morning Colo, sent you a PM HC, got another strain in process . Waiting on some new Blue OG, Original La Affie, and Exodus Kush beans . Going to be a good spring, sun`s finally out today!!

KC


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 25, 2013)

Here's the dealio with the Super Bud x Blue Dream....I have 3 phenotypes, 2 bd dom and the other is sb dom.

I had some wicked doubts early on while germing and then growing them out. First off the germ rate was poor but that could also be attributed to the fact that they were pretty fresh. I haven't gifted any of those but if someone wants to do a test grow they are welcome to some. Secondly the bd doms faded very fast and I couldn't stop it,,,,that can prolly be fixed by getting to know them better ie greening them up more in veg and stuff. And then thirdly lol,,,out of the 9 plants in this run one of the bd dom pheno girls (#2) and the sb girls all pretty much fully seeded themselves (prolly going to have to put a third of this run into trim, trying to sqeak out a qtr to pay some bills). The other bd dom (#1) and a Skunk and a PK x SAD were fine, no beanos. About a week ago I found a couple significant light leaks in the big flower room which I am going to assume has been the cause of all the immature beans I have been getting lately. Should help yeild too with the light leaks fixed.

Now the positives.....I really really really like the bd doms! I like the way the buds look. They are very dense and heavy and very pretty with loads of frost. Potential for a lot of weight with these girls too once they are dialed in, very stoked about that. I have been smoking some bd #2 for the last 2 days and I love the high and I love the taste. And they should both improve as I only chopped them down a couple of days ago. Potency is there already even though they came down early and it taste just like my blueberry on the inhale. The high has that euphoric mood enhancing stone that bb is known for. Very happy so far


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 25, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Here's the dealio with the Super Bud x Blue Dream....I have 3 phenotypes, 2 bd dom and the other is sb dom.
> 
> About a week ago I found a couple significant light leaks in the big flower room which I am going to assume has been the cause of all the immature beans I have been getting lately. Should help yeild too with the light leaks fixed.
> 
> Now the positives.....I really really really like the bd doms! I like the way the buds look. They are very dense and heavy and very pretty with loads of frost. Potential for a lot of weight with these girls too once they are dialed in, very stoked about that. I have been smoking some bd #2 for the last 2 days and I love the high and I love the taste. And they should both improve as I only chopped them down a couple of days ago. Potency is there already even though they came down early and it taste just like my blueberry on the inhale. The high has that euphoric mood enhancing stone that bb is known for. Very happy so far


Good to hear you found that light leak, will cause all sorts of havoc for ya. That BD sounds really nice man, haven`t had a strain with distinct fruit smells in a while, more earthy, chemy, OG stuff almost always, haha. Mornin`to ya HC, puff, puff, pass ---- Last of my Rockstar Kush ... 

KC


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 25, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Here's the dealio with the Super Bud x Blue Dream....I have 3 phenotypes, 2 bd dom and the other is sb dom.
> 
> I had some wicked doubts early on while germing and then growing them out. First off the germ rate was poor but that could also be attributed to the fact that they were pretty fresh. I haven't gifted any of those but if someone wants to do a test grow they are welcome to some. Secondly the bd doms faded very fast and I couldn't stop it,,,,that can prolly be fixed by getting to know them better ie greening them up more in veg and stuff. And then thirdly lol,,,out of the 9 plants in this run one of the bd dom pheno girls (#2) and the sb girls all pretty much fully seeded themselves (prolly going to have to put a third of this run into trim, trying to sqeak out a qtr to pay some bills). The other bd dom (#1) and a Skunk and a PK x SAD were fine, no beanos. About a week ago I found a couple significant light leaks in the big flower room which I am going to assume has been the cause of all the immature beans I have been getting lately. Should help yeild too with the light leaks fixed.
> 
> Now the positives.....I really really really like the bd doms! I like the way the buds look. They are very dense and heavy and very pretty with loads of frost. Potential for a lot of weight with these girls too once they are dialed in, very stoked about that. I have been smoking some bd #2 for the last 2 days and I love the high and I love the taste. And they should both improve as I only chopped them down a couple of days ago. Potency is there already even though they came down early and it taste just like my blueberry on the inhale. The high has that euphoric mood enhancing stone that bb is known for. Very happy so far


I love mood enhancing strains, and fruity flavors!
Sux bout the light ;eak, but you found it, and that should be great next run.


KushCanuck said:


> Good to hear you found that light leak, will cause all sorts of havoc for ya. That BD sounds really nice man, haven`t had a strain with distinct fruit smells in a while, more earthy, chemy, OG stuff almost always, haha. Mornin`to ya HC, puff, puff, pass ---- Last of my Rockstar Kush ...
> 
> KC


I always have a fruity strain flowering if I can help it, that and something super syinky 

I have 4 fruity ones right now off the top of my head
Purple Kush...shit yield, fruity grapey taste awesome relaxer and music enhancer with calming euphoria

Stank Ape....mango smell and rotting fruit (curing to see what happens to the taste) Motivating and stoney...even giggly at times.

Grape kRush...Grapey and toxic smelling, and fruity flavor. The high seems to vary with each bud lol.

GDP x B-Berry....smells like cherry cough syrup..most realistic BB taste Ive had with a slight cherry not synthetic syrup, but actual, both on exhale.
One the inhale it is more chalky or mentholy....I cant describe well sorry.
The high is relaxing and comfortable while not really strong, unless you finish a whole bowl (alot for me) then you are in another zone.

C99 (said to be pineapple pheno)....smells and tastes fruity.
The one in the jar is having a slight pineapple smell starting to come in(in a different jar that smell isnt there??)
The high isnt energetic like I expected,actually I smoked her b4 bed last night and fell asleep watching a funny movie.

I have more fruity strains like Urkle whick looks and smells 99% like my GK and prolly is the same strain, but from different sources and which one is wrong I dont know.
This will be confirmed in a week after they both are dried.


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 25, 2013)

Good variety Bass, and I thought I ran a few strains at a time, doing good, haha. I`m sure we could do a circle round the Den here and hit a bunch of really tasty stuff loads of people would like to have . I`ll await that report of yours Bass

KC


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 25, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Good variety Bass, and I thought I ran a few strains at a time, doing good, haha. I`m sure we could do a circle round the Den here and hit a bunch of really tasty stuff loads of people would like to have . I`ll await that report of yours Bass
> 
> KC


I am trying to re-veg my PK and GDPxBB, I have my fingers crossed as I kill em usually.

And thats just my fruity ones lol
My DJ's BB doesnt taste or smell like fruit at all to me. Might be another mis-labeled cut though.
It does have the crinkle leaf that the Grape kRush has during veg which think is from low humidity, so it could be a non-fruity pheno.
I cant describe her smell, but it smells scary and super potent.
The BB is really finicky and hard (for me) to keep green and perfect leaves.

I also have
Dr Atomics NL
Purple AK, whick tastes like GDP a lil with creamy fruity taste and a relaxing high.

heres my complete flowering strains list with my internet info on flowering times

DJ BB (45-55days) from clone
Purple AK (8-9wks??) from clone
Kens GDP (unknown 8-9??) from clone
DJ GK (8wks+-) from clone
Stank Ape (7-8wks)(from BC99)
Purple Kush(55-65days?) from clone
C99 (7-9wks) from clone
Atomic NL(7-9wks) from clone
Herijuana(7-9wks)(from COF)
Gods Gift(8-9wks) from clone
707 HB (8-10wks) from clone
Purple Urkle(60 to 65 days) from clone

With the GG I ended up with 2 different plants from 2 clones.
One short and purple buds and one tall and OG looking, and thats why I am unsure about all my clones honestly.
Seems like ppl put whatever name on clones based on current market.

From what I have read Gods Gift shouldnt be 6+ft tall from a 7week veg


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 25, 2013)

... almost makes me want to call mission control and abort Project Endless Kush ...

KC


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 25, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> ... almost makes me want to call mission control and abort Project Endless Kush ...
> 
> KC


I love variety, and get bored easily, but I have a hell of a time flowering so many strains, esp since I am a mediocre grower lol.
What better way to learn than to make it hard for yourself and always be trying to save em?


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 25, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I love variety, and get bored easily, but I have a hell of a time flowering so many strains, esp since I am a mediocre grower lol.
> What better way to learn than to make it hard for yourself and always be trying to save em?


No better way, when I started years ago I started with Hazes and lots of em, found out after learning that I should`ve maybe started Indy, but the challanges make you better. Now I love short-flowering, high potency, high-density growing which almost always leads me back to a Kush variety, trying to breed them for different highs is a different story altogether. Done 10-12 different cuts of Kush, and starting to narrow a few down for breeding after loads of notes, could have never done that with a diverse run like yours brother. Good job and keep on it

KC


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 25, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> No better way, when I started years ago I started with Hazes and lots of em, found out after learning that I should`ve maybe started Indy, but the challanges make you better. Now I love short-flowering, high potency, high-density growing which almost always leads me back to a Kush variety, trying to breed them for different highs is a different story altogether. Done 10-12 different cuts of Kush, and starting to narrow a few down for breeding after loads of notes, could have never done that with a diverse run like yours brother. Good job and keep on it
> 
> KC


Thats why I love my Djs GK and I always keep her in the stable
She is so easy to grow, and yields well in 8 weeks with a great flavor and high (she might be Urkle?)


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 25, 2013)

The pic was actually supposed to imply you were a stud


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 25, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> The pic was actually supposed to imply you were a stud


I got that, but forgot to post it.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 25, 2013)

First picture was when I started trimming the other day, the second is one of the largest buds left after 2 days of drying :/



A bud from today


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 25, 2013)

Voidling said:


> First picture was when I started trimming the other day, the second is one of the largest buds left after 2 days of drying :/
> 
> View attachment 2630992View attachment 2630993
> 
> ...


Better pics, and I would almost say 100% that is light bleaching


----------



## Voidling (Apr 25, 2013)

Let my mother dry out too much. All wilted. Oops.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 25, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> The pic was actually supposed to imply you were a stud


See and I though you meant he was a lug! lol


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 25, 2013)

Voidling said:


> First picture was when I started trimming the other day, the second is one of the largest buds left after 2 days of drying :/
> 
> View attachment 2630992View attachment 2630993
> 
> ...


Not too big, but looks super dank  You should check out sincerely420's grow... he's got plants smaller than yours and is bustin out some big buds using AACTs without a lot of light. I may have to try his way side by side with super soil next time and see how it goes.


----------



## SupaM (Apr 25, 2013)

Someone say Super Soil....? ...Dinafem OG Kush day 56 and done! 

ATB!


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 25, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Someone say Super Soil....? ...Dinafem OG Kush day 56 and done! View attachment 2631264View attachment 2631266View attachment 2631270View attachment 2631274
> 
> ATB!


Yum ... Nice work Supa, I always love a few good Kush nug shots 

KC


----------



## SupaM (Apr 25, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Yum ... Nice work Supa, I always love a few good Kush nug shots
> 
> KC


Thanks broseph! I must admit I'm an OG addict..lol Hope this one is up to par. ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 25, 2013)

The GDP x B-Berry I said was a mild high is way stronger now and stonier now...wow!
My eyelids just dropped like a 1/2 I think


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 25, 2013)

I love it when one surprises you! GDP x BB sounds delish!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 25, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Someone say Super Soil....? ...Dinafem OG Kush day 56 and done! View attachment 2631264View attachment 2631266View attachment 2631270View attachment 2631274
> 
> ATB!


Frosty nugs! Looks like maybe they could go another week for better yield maybe? I always try to get people to go longer  I'm lucky and unlucky... don't have the dilemna of having to decide for at least 2.5 weeks... really I think there's only one that might be (where I like to call them) done in 2.5 weeks though, but I could be surprised. I'll probably be pushing most of mine to week 9-10 I'm guessing by looks I want them as big and swollen as they can get like the snatch of one of HC's harem girls


----------



## SupaM (Apr 25, 2013)

Three, four more days and she comes down....next round nine weeks, but this is just a test run....Could be her last...lol ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 25, 2013)

Came on this page to peek around and Avast alerted of a malicious object on this page that was blocked.

RIU is having probs again it seems


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 25, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Came on this page to peek around and Avast alerted of a malicious object on this page that was blocked.
> 
> RIU is having probs again it seems


Ugh ... 

KC


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 25, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Ugh ...
> 
> KC


as soon as I click this page and only this one it pops up
Ill list the link that it caught if anyone is interested


----------



## Voidling (Apr 25, 2013)

So how do you suggest cleaning a grow cab/tent in between grows or a deep spring cleaning is even better


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 25, 2013)

Voidling said:


> So how do you suggest cleaning a grow cab/tent in between grows or a deep spring cleaning is even better


1 oz bleach to a gallon water and a sprayer, or a brush if you wanna go crazy

Then I rinse with pure water


----------



## Voidling (Apr 25, 2013)

What is AACT? I mistakenly posted to the wrong thread, oops. 

Why disappointingly small. Wonder if it's due to feeding maxi grow instead of maxi bloom and waited too long to start koolbloom

Hc did you get my pm the other day?


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 25, 2013)

Voidling said:


> What is AACT? I mistakenly posted to the wrong thread, oops.
> 
> Why disappointingly small. Wonder if it's due to feeding maxi grow instead of maxi bloom and waited too long to start koolbloom
> 
> Hc did you get my pm the other day?


I guess if you didnt have bloom but did have koolbloom you could use grow at 1/4-1/2 strength with koolbloom at 1/4-half strength.

You would have to work with the lablels and get it right, but it might work if there wasnt any budget for more nutes


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 25, 2013)

aact's just a fancy term for aerobic compost teas  those who use them seem to think they're the greatest thing since sliced beatles.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey bass, I have the stuff, just didn't end up using much. The Apollo is a nitrogen hog and seemed to turn yellow within a couple of days of not getting a high n dose. Any thoughts on soil? My tub is rather small, but still prefer not to dump it and get new. 

I need to get all my forms of composting set up to have enough earthworm castings.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Hey bass, I have the stuff, just didn't end up using much. The Apollo is a nitrogen hog and seemed to turn yellow within a couple of days of not getting a high n dose. Any thoughts on soil? My tub is rather small, but still prefer not to dump it and get new.
> 
> I need to get all my forms of composting set up to have enough earthworm castings.


Im not the expert around here.
What I use is Sunshine mix 4
I was using the powders, but now the liquids from GH
I got the liquids free so ill use that

With the powders I would feed every other watering in veg...strength dep on strain
In flower I use half gro and half bloom till half way through flower.
I might go less or more dep on strain.
I give molasses 1tsp per gallon every 3rd watering.(dont know if it really does anything?)
I also add Liquid Karma as I got a 5 gallon jug free.
When it runs out Ill make my own.
I was running pro silicate till I got leaf burn and other problems from it like rising ph.
Usually after I quit the gro altogether its time for some koolbloom, so I flush 1st, and give bloom nutes with it at half strength usually.
I just give them plain water for last 2 weeks.
If runoff isnt below 300 but the end I flush and chop a few days later.

No science really in my growing, but it has worked for me


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2013)

My lone female skunk clone 2nd gen has decided to go funky on me. Thinking it was lonely and decided to make twins out of itself. Anyone ever seen this before?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> 3 or 4 phenos so far by plant structure/bud types. This one isn't the super frosty keeper pheno even... may end up the keeper based on taste though


What are the genetics of the Trainwreck? I just noticed the other day I have a TW cross from aev that I had forgotten about...trainwreck x early skunk.



Bobotrank said:


> Well let us know your secret! Hope you're well bro. Busy over here. I'm voting for 36 hr days...
> 
> puff puff paaassssss


Geez louise mangotango don't tell me your having issues with pm again...what a buzzkill for you, bummer brother sorry to hear about that



ReefBongwell said:


> The pic was actually supposed to imply you were a stud


Aw shucks ; !))



colocowboy said:


> See and I though you meant he was a lug! lol


. 

Hahaha gotta bump anything that makes me laugh, that was good cowboy



SupaM said:


> Three, four more days and she comes down....next round nine weeks, but this is just a test run....Could be her last...lol ATB!


Very nice supa!








bassman999 said:


> 1 oz bleach to a gallon water and a sprayer, or a brush if you wanna go crazy
> 
> Then I rinse with pure water


I guess I'm more used to a stonger ratio from work and all the houses that I've washed,,,,I always use a qt bleach/gal of water, probably more than I need for inside cleaning BUT i THINK THAT'S ABOUT WHAT BOBO SHOULD USE hehe 



Voidling said:


> What is AACT? I mistakenly posted to the wrong thread, oops.
> 
> Why disappointingly small. Wonder if it's due to feeding maxi grow instead of maxi bloom and waited too long to start koolbloom
> 
> Hc did you get my pm the other day?


Let me go back and check man and get back to you


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 26, 2013)

It is kind of rare but polyploid cells happen. I had a triploid c99 male, I saved some spunk but haven't fathered it. 
Check it, a polyploid flower

sometimes they yield crazy others, not so much....


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 26, 2013)

Void just remix the soil with some castings & guano pellets (high n & p peruvian seabird pellets - basically works like time release) and go  your plants will never yellow due to lack of N again  Bag'll cost you around $10 and will last for a year or two worth of your size grows. The pellets break down slow they may last through a couple of grows even.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 26, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> It is kind of rare but polyploid cells happen. I had a triploid c99 male, I saved some spunk but haven't fathered it.
> Check it, a polyploid flower
> View attachment 2632173
> sometimes they yield crazy others, not so much....


Creepy looks like a caterpillar


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2013)

Jennifer613 said:


> [subbed fo shizzle HC! thats a fine picture of fun! what litre potys you in man?


Hey Jennifer how's it going. Thanks, not sure which pic your talking about but again thanks  

I use rosepots,,,they would be around 7 litres, 1 3/4 gal containers. They work nice as far as putting a lot of plants in one area but recently I have been switching back to my 3.5 gal pots and running a couple less plants per run. At least the game plan anyways.

I think your going to like your Blue Widow,,,,I had that cross a year or so ago and EVERYONE loved it!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2013)

Ahh looks like it wants eat you lol


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 26, 2013)

Timewreck is Bloodwreck cut (trainwreck x trinity) x vortex (space queen x apollo 13 bx). 3 different flower phenos. Super resiny trainwreck, vortex spears, and i'm not sure what the thick golf ball roundy buds are from. Different levels of stretch from very little to a lot.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

HC I use 1 cup of bleach for a whole load of laundry, maybe 15 gal of water and it is really strong and will put holes in my whites lol.

I might not be using enough bleach though lol idk.

Colocowboy called it right with that weird stem structure


----------



## Voidling (Apr 26, 2013)

That double stem and triple leaf is really cool.


----------



## dababydroman (Apr 26, 2013)

second case iv seen of that within a few mounths.. weird.. first time I saw was on strain hunters on youtube.. ghs.. they're probably putting that shit out there.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

dababydroman said:


> second case iv seen of that within a few mounths.. weird.. first time I saw was on strain hunters on youtube.. ghs.. they're probably putting that shit out there.


I bet a clone or seeds from a mom like that would have it passed on


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Timewreck is Bloodwreck cut (trainwreck x trinity) x vortex (space queen x apollo 13 bx). 3 different flower phenos. Super resiny trainwreck, vortex spears, and i'm not sure what the thick golf ball roundy buds are from. Different levels of stretch from very little to a lot.


There is a sativa dom Vortex pheno that had round buds and was a keeper. I ended up with 2 sativa dom keeper phenos (had 5 in all, 3 sativa dom and 2 indica) and one of them was the hard round buds with a tropical fruit smell pheno. The other one had the tropical fruit smell but the classic vortex spear shaped buds


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2013)

Voidling said:


> That double stem and triple leaf is really cool.





dababydroman said:


> second case iv seen of that within a few mounths.. weird.. first time I saw was on strain hunters on youtube.. ghs.. they're probably putting that shit out there.





bassman999 said:


> I bet a clone or seeds from a mom like that would have it passed on


Yeah I bet it would. The mom was a little funky but nothing like that. I checked that clone this afternoon and she's topped herself lol. Two little normal looking tops coming up. I do have a nice Pure Skunk male but I wouldn't use that weird female to make more skunk beans.

Dababygroman they are from Peak Seeds and are a couple of years old


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 26, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Here's the dealio with the Super Bud x Blue Dream....I have 3 phenotypes, 2 bd dom and the other is sb dom.
> 
> I had some wicked doubts early on while germing and then growing them out. First off the germ rate was poor but that could also be attributed to the fact that they were pretty fresh. I haven't gifted any of those but if someone wants to do a test grow they are welcome to some. Secondly the bd doms faded very fast and I couldn't stop it,,,,that can prolly be fixed by getting to know them better ie greening them up more in veg and stuff. And then thirdly lol,,,out of the 9 plants in this run one of the bd dom pheno girls (#2) and the sb girls all pretty much fully seeded themselves (prolly going to have to put a third of this run into trim, trying to sqeak out a qtr to pay some bills). The other bd dom (#1) and a Skunk and a PK x SAD were fine, no beanos. About a week ago I found a couple significant light leaks in the big flower room which I am going to assume has been the cause of all the immature beans I have been getting lately. Should help yeild too with the light leaks fixed.
> 
> Now the positives.....I really really really like the bd doms! I like the way the buds look. They are very dense and heavy and very pretty with loads of frost. Potential for a lot of weight with these girls too once they are dialed in, very stoked about that. I have been smoking some bd #2 for the last 2 days and I love the high and I love the taste. And they should both improve as I only chopped them down a couple of days ago. Potency is there already even though they came down early and it taste just like my blueberry on the inhale. The high has that euphoric mood enhancing stone that bb is known for. Very happy so far


Save some for me


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah I bet it would. The mom was a little funky but nothing like that. I checked that clone this afternoon and she's topped herself lol. Two little normal looking tops coming up. I do have a nice Pure Skunk male but I wouldn't use that weird female to make more skunk beans.
> 
> Dababygroman they are from Peak Seeds and are a couple of years old


I plan to get some beans from them eventually.
Ill see how my Atomic NL comes out, and if I like it I might try their version and some other beans they have.
My Atomic is super finicky, and maybe a different NL would do me better


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2013)

The bud that looks like a caterpillar is actually called Fasciation.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 26, 2013)

So what would you do if you had a good bit of loose airy buds?

I'm thinking of throwing the whole harvest in for making hash. I went to fine trim them and the surgar leaves are coated, but there's not much bud there.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2013)

Voidling said:


> So what would you do if you had a good bit of loose airy buds?
> 
> I'm thinking of throwing the whole harvest in for making hash. I went to fine trim them and the surgar leaves are coated, but there's not much bud there.


I would smoke it void not turn it into hash


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 26, 2013)

Voidling said:


> So what would you do if you had a good bit of loose airy buds?
> 
> I'm thinking of throwing the whole harvest in for making hash. I went to fine trim them and the surgar leaves are coated, but there's not much bud there.


Be off to my ice bags for sure, along with the rest of the trim and larf . How much you working with?

KC


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Be off to my ice bags for sure, along with the rest of the trim and larf . How much you working with?
> 
> KC


Hey mang what's happenin. Spring has finally sprung around here!

Bout to shmoke a bong or two of pk x sad have a rip>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey mang what's happenin. Spring has finally sprung around here!
> 
> Bout to shmoke a bong or two of pk x sad have a rip>>>>>>>>>>>>


Tried some PK this afternoon and it was some daywrecker lol, but I like it none-the-less 

+ =


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

Voidling said:


> So what would you do if you had a good bit of loose airy buds?
> 
> I'm thinking of throwing the whole harvest in for making hash. I went to fine trim them and the surgar leaves are coated, but there's not much bud there.


I always say im gonna make hash, and never do.
I have lots of bags of trim

So for me I would smoke it since it will just waste away otherwise


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2013)

Got 16 of these little beauties vegging right now. (Oh and I went 12/12 with the og x sad popping their heads up this week : )

Granddaddy Purple x Blue Dream...


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I always say im gonna make hash, and never do.
> I have lots of bags of trim
> 
> So for me I would smoke it since it will just waste away otherwise


I know someone who would take that trim off you 

Rumor has it you can get a donation for it... 2 to 3 hunned an elbow


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 26, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey mang what's happenin. Spring has finally sprung around here!
> 
> Bout to shmoke a bong or two of pk x sad have a rip>>>>>>>>>>>>


Hey, was actually just doing the same my brother!



Smoke testing some new Blueberry X BubbaKush I`ve been collaborating on with a friend, got a run going into my other location as soon as the beans are finished and hardened off. Gonna send a few your way, see what you MaterBubba will have to see when they meet 

Puff, puff, pass ----- BBxBK


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> I know someone who would take that trim off you


I only have 1 gal bags, and am lazy

I have only ever made keif, and still need to learn to make something marketable with it


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 26, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I only have 1 gal bags, and am lazy
> 
> I have only ever made keif, and still need to learn to make something marketable with it




1G, $20-$25 for my patients, have three presses running at all times 

**Edit - This particular chunk is pure Rockstar Kush for myself  **
KC


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> View attachment 2632823View attachment 2632824
> 
> 1G, $20-$25 for my patients, have three presses running at all times
> 
> KC


Around here nobody wants anything but flowers and BHO.


I refuse to make BHO, after the health issues, and my nephew in law blowing himself up

Is that ice-water hash?


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 26, 2013)

Pressed kief, have 3 of the screw-type presses. Put it in, squeeze (and tighten once daily) and keep for a week. Whamo



bassman999 said:


> Around here nobody wants anything but flowers and BHO.
> 
> I refuse to make BHO, after the health issues, and my nephew in law blowing himself up
> 
> Is that ice-water hash?


This is why I only use the water/ice hash and the keif press. Patients don`t mind, said they prefer the `Hippy Crack` or the ice hash to the butane anyways

KC


----------



## Voidling (Apr 26, 2013)

This is one of the biggest I have though, and even it is quite airy. More sugar leaf than bud. You think it's better to smoke as is than hash?


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 26, 2013)

lol, hippy crack! 
That's what we used to call nitrous oxide.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 26, 2013)

Voidling said:


> View attachment 2632835
> This is one of the biggest I have though, and even it is quite airy. More sugar leaf than bud. You think it's better to smoke as is than hash?


good joint material


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 26, 2013)

If there are 20-30 more like it or smaller I`d hash it. Takes it furthest IMO

KC


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

Voidling said:


> View attachment 2632835
> This is one of the biggest I have though, and even it is quite airy. More sugar leaf than bud. You think it's better to smoke as is than hash?


I thin you said you didnt use the flower nutes and they didnt swell as much as they could have, but the bud is still good to smoke


----------



## Voidling (Apr 26, 2013)

Hmm...That's the densest and largest I have. I started trying to trim and if I chop all the loose sugar leaves then there's not much of anything left. Definitely for personally use only here I'm afraid.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 26, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Hmm...That's the densest and largest I have. I started trying to trim and if I chop all the loose sugar leaves then there's not much of anything left. Definitely for personally use only here I'm afraid.


Most of my gdp x BB is like that as well.
I just left extra sugar leaf on it.
I think that one was not close enough to the light, and the drying conditions here werent great with 20-30% humidity and 75-86*


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 26, 2013)

Sounds like what I'm seeing... what was the main difference between the two phenos? looks like the spear shaped ones will take longer

Void I wouldn't turn it to hash it'll go quicker because of hash yields. i think they needed a week or two more as well they really swell up the last couple of weeks i think if you'd have taken them to 10 weeks you woulda gotten substantially better yield. Also i had a lot lower yields last time with no in ground nutes I really think they help on the LED grows makes sure the plant always has the nutrition it needs. 

You should grab a pot's worth of super soil from me and try one plant in it for comparison


----------



## Voidling (Apr 26, 2013)

I need to get my composting farm started.

What is the difference in compost tea and worm tea considering what's left after a worm bin is considered compost.

Also I need to check nutrient levels of the liquids from black soldier fly and bokashi composting

I thought I was only given one phenotype. If I was given two I only have one left for now.

The romulan and blueberry got solid under my led. Either nutes or longer time I guess. I need a few PVC pieces tomorrow and think I'll be ready to start again.

This time more bloom nutes, less nitrogen. Cutting off lower branches. Better lst. No leaving the light off for several days. And possibly running longer if need be


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 27, 2013)

They're both compost teas one's just EWC tea and the other isn't but they're both compost teas still 

There were originally 2 apollo cuts i liked one a bit better than the other but they were both pretty similar. No idea which one this is. The one I liked I think was a touch more fatter indica leaves in veg than the other. One of'em yielded 1/2 oz better than the other too.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 27, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> The bud that looks like a caterpillar is actually called Fasciation.


sasha x c99 and skunky monkey were worth the time. my second sasha x c99 purp'd out on me.


----------



## billcollector99 (Apr 27, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> sasha x c99 and skunky monkey were worth the time. my second sasha x c99 purp'd out on me.


Glad you liked them, sorry they took longer than expected.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 27, 2013)

So the fertilizer says one to two teaspoons per gallon. Last grow I was giving all 4 plants combined one gallon. Once maybe twice a week. Maybe that was the problem.

How many gallons would you put per plant of my size or how much in my 8 gallon grow bed?


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 27, 2013)

I saw someone say you should water 20% of your pot volume and I've been sticking to that mostly this grow and it's worked pretty well. Seems to be enough to make sure the plant gets enough but not enough to overwater. On my smaller pots I go a little over 20% once roots are really well developed and a little less than 20% on my 8 gallon. So 8 gallons should be around 1.5-2g per water depending on how dry the dirt is.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 27, 2013)

Cool, so I should off been feeding more


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 27, 2013)

Well you'd know better than me  but if it wasn't getting enough water the roots would've grown shallow as well so that could affect it too (lower root volume = smaller buds)


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 27, 2013)

Voidling said:


> So the fertilizer says one to two teaspoons per gallon. Last grow I was giving all 4 plants combined one gallon. Once maybe twice a week. Maybe that was the problem.
> 
> How many gallons would you put per plant of my size or how much in my 8 gallon grow bed?


I water enough that they dont need water for about 3-4 days.
With powder GH 1 tsp Maxigrow to 1 gall is 400ppm approx plus ppm of water.
I go for a lil runoff mot much but enough to make sure the soil is evenly wet
Dep on strain feed-feed-water or feed-water-feed and dosage varies as well


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 27, 2013)

Or then there's me... feed feed feed feed... but i'm always feeding low doses not big nutes i guess it's more like scoobie snack scoobie snack scoobie snack

Tonight topdressing high P indonesian bat guano powder in... got a new pH too... online source says 7.2 is ideal pH for phosphorous absorption... so i'll be pHing to 7.2 from now on for the flower girls.... i'm fine if it makes N a bit less available at this point  I still only have one plant yellowing at almost end of week 6. Pretty psyched... end of week 6... that means it's time for the ENPLUMPENING! Can't wait to see the buds on these girls get 2-3x bigger over the next 3 weeks  if i don't get buds as big around as my forearm like last time I'm gonna be disappointed since these plants have been even healthier than that time


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 27, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Or then there's me... feed feed feed feed... but i'm always feeding low doses not big nutes i guess it's more like scoobie snack scoobie snack scoobie snack
> 
> Tonight topdressing high P indonesian bat guano powder in... got a new pH too... online source says 7.2 is ideal pH for phosphorous absorption... so i'll be pHing to 7.2 from now on for the flower girls.... i'm fine if it makes N a bit less available at this point  I still only have one plant yellowing at almost end of week 6. Pretty psyched... end of week 6... that means it's time for the ENPLUMPENING! Can't wait to see the buds on these girls get 2-3x bigger over the next 3 weeks  if i don't get buds as big around as my forearm like last time I'm gonna be disappointed since these plants have been even healthier than that time








This chart is what I used to see if I am lacking anywhere


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 27, 2013)

That chart backs up what I said 100% in terms of P  7.2 is right in the middle of that bar -- the source I read though says that 7.2 is the ideal pH for P absorption (due to some technical reason having to do with ions I can't really remember to explain because i barely even understood it  ) and the farther you get away from 7.2 in either direction, the less P is in a usable form to the plant. From what I read if what I did tonight has a pretty noticable effect it means P availability to the plant in the soil is low - medium... if nothing at all happens P absorption/availability in the soil is close to ideal. We'll see. Of course like I said it's already the enplumpening time anyway, so they may start getting noticably bigger anyway... I can already see them fattening anyway and they could definitely already have as much P as they need... but I had this stuff lieing around and wouldn't mind seeing it make a difference either


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 27, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> That chart backs up what I said 100% in terms of P  7.2 is right in the middle of that bar -- the source I read though says that 7.2 is the ideal pH for P absorption (due to some technical reason having to do with ions I can't really remember to explain because i barely even understood it  ) and the farther you get away from 7.2 in either direction, the less P is in a usable form to the plant. From what I read if what I did tonight has a pretty noticable effect it means P availability to the plant in the soil is low - medium... if nothing at all happens P absorption/availability in the soil is close to ideal. We'll see. Of course like I said it's already the enplumpening time anyway, so they may start getting noticably bigger anyway... I can already see them fattening anyway and they could definitely already have as much P as they need... but I had this stuff lieing around and wouldn't mind seeing it make a difference either


I was just trying to show, that there is a chance of manganese and iron def at 7.2ph
I have heard that a slight ph swing can be good.
Like maybe if you have dolomite lime in the soil and ph to 6.5 it will rise up to over 7 and support the whole range that way.
I have never done this, but have heard this from one of the MMJ fert companies tech line


----------



## Voidling (Apr 27, 2013)

My tub is only 6 inches deep to start with so they can't go very deep, though they were growing into the perilite below them a little bit. 

@bass was that the dosage you were using? 1 tsp per gallon? 

@reef I thought you said you didn't use bat guano


When I went to pull the stem and root up earlier to clean out the tub, everything wanted to come out. It was like a solid mat. Had to break up all the roots and left them in there


----------



## Voidling (Apr 27, 2013)

search thread results absolutely blow. Tried searching for posts made by bassman999 on here and most recent it turned up was for 2012


Trying to find the link to the cheap grow tents but search won't pull it up, so page by page going back.

No luck so far


----------



## sunni (Apr 27, 2013)

View attachment 2634431 how to properly use the search tool on RIU. go to the section of interest

"general marijuana growing" click "search forum" within the blue bar, than a search feature will drop down.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 27, 2013)

I was wanting to search for a specific post within this thread. bassman999 has been posting a lot this month, yet a user search of his name, in this thread only brought up stuff from January 2013 and older.

In the advanced search it says, "find latest posts by user", yet it starts with oldest posts first then works towards newer. If I want to find the newest posts, then it'd make sense to start with the newest posts and work towards oldest.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 27, 2013)

It was www.growtents.com from kush that I was looking for.

Grow Tent, growtent


----------



## sunni (Apr 28, 2013)

Voidling said:


> I was wanting to search for a specific post within this thread. bassman999 has been posting a lot this month, yet a user search of his name, in this thread only brought up stuff from January 2013 and older.
> 
> In the advanced search it says, "find latest posts by user", yet it starts with oldest posts first then works towards newer. If I want to find the newest posts, then it'd make sense to start with the newest posts and work towards oldest.


Yes that specific part is broken for some users and not for others, sorry about that, were working on fixing the whole "find latests posts/thread" by user issue


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 28, 2013)

Voidling said:


> My tub is only 6 inches deep to start with so they can't go very deep, though they were growing into the perilite below them a little bit.
> 
> @bass was that the dosage you were using? 1 tsp per gallon?
> 
> @reef I thought you said you didn't use bat guano


On my touchy strains like my Atomic NL 1 tsp/g and on the hungry ones Like Dog I give 2 tsp
I am more into total ppm though than just actual measures.
I add extra stuff and go as high as 1000ppm (usually 800) in late veg and 
1400ppm (usually 1200)max in bloom.
My tap water is 125-145ppm alone



sunni said:


> Yes that specific part is broken for some users and not for others, sorry about that, were working on fixing the whole "find latests posts/thread" by user issue


That feature isnt working right for either.
Glad to hear it wasnt my error, but something that can be fixed.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 28, 2013)

Bout to lie down after I smoke a bowl or part of.
C99&Purp AK mixed puff puff pass>>>>>>


----------



## Voidling (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks sunni, glad to know it's being worked on.

I guess I should break out my tds meter. I probably need to get some calibration stuff for it by now. Think I'm going to have to smoke me a bowl to get any sleep myself


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 28, 2013)

For dirtbaggers upper 6's for a ph level for your water/food is a happy medium.

What's with the moderater popping in out of the blue anyways. My thread being monitered lmao I mean moderated : ?)


----------



## Voidling (Apr 28, 2013)

Yeah I thought it was odd too, we better behave. 

I never got around to smoking that bowl, so I never got around to sleeping. Crap. 

Was looking at hidden doorways and such. Seems you either have to go elaborate and grand or be obvious. The single bookshelves that are as wide as a door and setback into the wall all look obvious.

Looked at grow tents from that site and from Gotham. Went around measuring spaces in my room. Posted my options in my thread.

What do you do with scissor hash that turns rock hard?

How's the women juggling going hc?


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 28, 2013)

I really hope someone is working on RIU search because it f'in blows... sure you can search for a thread but then how to find the post you want inside a huge thread  i mostly don't bother... try using google void it does a better job  just search 'rollitup <whatever>'


----------



## Voidling (Apr 28, 2013)

Well was looking for a specific link within this thread so Google wouldn't of helped


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 28, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Yeah I thought it was odd too, we better behave.
> 
> I never got around to smoking that bowl, so I never got around to sleeping. Crap.
> 
> ...


So far so good voidman. My little dutch girl (blondie) are going down to the lake for the afternoon,,,,it's only a few blocks from downtown where all the pubs and resturants are so should be fun


----------



## Voidling (Apr 28, 2013)

Hope it's warm there for that.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 28, 2013)

Warmest day so far this spring,,,70's with not a cloud in the sky. The waterfront is a big hangout


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 28, 2013)

Just took my first bong rip of the Pure Skunk,,,,,not even a full hit because I could tell the smoke was thick and heavy as I was taking it in, and then damn near coughed a lung up. Niiiice haha funny. Actually there are not many strains where the smoke is heavy enough to make me cough. 

Couple of more rips and I'll tell you what I think of the stone


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 28, 2013)

Musta been good... lolololol


----------



## SupaM (Apr 28, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Just took my first bong rip of the Pure Skunk,,,,,not even a full hit because I could tell the smoke was thick and heavy as I was taking it in, and then damn near coughed a lung up. Niiiice haha funny. Actually there are not many strains where the smoke is heavy enough to make me cough.
> 
> Couple of more rips and I'll tell you what I think of the stone


Do tell.....I'm all ears...don't hear much Skunk talk these days, but he's the real Grand Daddy of this game. More bastard offspring than Abraham...lol have a blast(literally) today HC!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 28, 2013)

"Homeboy ain't coughed like that since back in the day!" I generally prefer ones that don't make me cough too much I do enough of that as it is  I do prefer the ones that get me really fucking high though either way


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 28, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> For dirtbaggers upper 6's for a ph level for your water/food is a happy medium.
> 
> What's with the moderater popping in out of the blue anyways. My thread being monitered lmao I mean moderated : ?)


I noticed viruses from yer page, and now the popups alerts are gone.
He might have been monitoring it to see that they are fixed now??

I am soil-less and shoot for5.8-6.0 one watering and 6.3-6.5 next to keep the range filled in


----------



## sunni (Apr 28, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> For dirtbaggers upper 6's for a ph level for your water/food is a happy medium.
> 
> What's with the moderater popping in out of the blue anyways. My thread being monitered lmao I mean moderated : ?)


i am everywehre i see all someone asked a question i answered.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 28, 2013)

Actually helping. That's a good thing. See, our government just watches you, but they never help.


----------



## sunni (Apr 28, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Actually helping. That's a good thing. See, our government just watches you, but they never help.


im still a user, im allowed to freely speak in threads as a member of the forum, i was a long time member before becoming a mod, and i became a mod because i liked the forum so much ^_^


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 28, 2013)

Werd sista. Help is always much appreciated. Rare to see it from mods, though. Keep setting a good example.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 28, 2013)

We're just surprised, it's all good


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 28, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Do tell.....I'm all ears...don't hear much Skunk talk these days, but he's the real Grand Daddy of this game. More bastard offspring than Abraham...lol have a blast(literally) today HC!


Nothing to write home about Supa, high was good, flavor was pretty much non existent. I didn't keep a whole lot, just that one bud or so,,,the rest went down the pipeline. I kept a little blue dream and some pk x sad for headstash out of this past harvest. I'll give the Skunk another run, the only clone I have though is the funked out one that I took a pic of. I do have a nice male Pure Skunk f1 that I plan on using soon. You should see the resin dripper crosses...lordy lordy fucking lordy they are all winners but the #2 pheno is just off the charts!

And also update on how things went today on bobos thread ; !)



sunni said:


> i am everywehre i see all someone asked a question i answered.


Haha good answer


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 29, 2013)

Highlander's just blasting it outta the park. Man, you must feel like a kid again!!! I'm so psyched for you... a new hottie that sounds like a keeper pheno, and all this resin dripping talk! lololololol I gotta get outta here before I get too excited!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 29, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Highlander's just blasting it outta the park. Man, you must feel like a kid again!!! I'm so psyched for you... a new hottie that sounds like a keeper pheno, and all this resin dripping talk! lololololol I gotta get outta here before I get too excited!


I want a resin dripping hottie!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 29, 2013)

if I could take better pics bassman I would take one for you lol. Maybe I can do you one better though 


The bird has made a nice soft landing in the cave today, wa wa we wa lol! I'll spread the love for you best I can for mang,,,,awesome genetics, I need to get over to your journal and check out the 60's kush. He must of been a good male, he was used in a lot of your crosses


----------



## Voidling (Apr 29, 2013)

I just want a hottie. Being a single hermit has couple disadvantages.

The Apollo was pretty stacked. Seems more than the romulan or blueberry but nothing compared to those resin drippers


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 30, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> if I could take better pics bassman I would take one for you lol. Maybe I can do you one better though
> 
> 
> The bird has made a nice soft landing in the cave today, wa wa we wa lol! I'll spread the love for you best I can for mang,,,,awesome genetics, I need to get over to your journal and check out the 60's kush. He must of been a good male, he was used in a lot of your crosses


if i were a plant, id be gay for him..lol no really dont underestimate smoke smell or yield on those babies. i think everything in there has headstash potential. and the dog crosses are doing great right now super frosty.


----------



## KushCanuck (Apr 30, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> if i were a plant, id be gay for him..lol no really dont underestimate smoke smell or yield on those babies. i think everything in there has headstash potential. and the dog crosses are doing great right now super frosty.


I think I have to change my jeans ...

KC


----------



## SupaM (Apr 30, 2013)

All I can say is Holy Guacamole! You're badass, HC ATB!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey HC, how long do you take your BB cut to?


----------



## Voidling (May 1, 2013)

Cracking down again
http://www.salon.com/2013/04/30/feds_threaten_medical_pot_dispensaries_with_40_year_sentences/


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey HC, how long do you take your BB cut to?


Hey whats happenin. My bb cut is done at 8 wks tops, maybe a couple days less. 

They mentioned the harborside dispensery in the article that void posted, isn't that where you get your clones. Someone needs to bend that DA over and give her somethin where the sun don't shine.

Time to get stoned and mellow out haha


----------



## Bobotrank (May 1, 2013)

Yeah, the Haag. She's a wench... even other local gov officials are apologizing for what she is doing. Maybe it's just a big game of Good Cop, Bad Cop. I don't trust any of them, though. We'll see. Local officials are good about keeping their hands off, and backing the laws the state voted on. Maybe they realize that it is a great revenue producer on top of pot not being that big a deal. 

But, yes, Harborside is where I get all my cuts. I'm hoping my BB is similar in flowering time... I have a hunch it is. They are normally pretty good about getting phenos that finish on the faster end of things. Deadhead OG was a straight up 8 week cut, but I was reading certain phenos can go up to 10.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 1, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey whats happenin. My bb cut is done at 8 wks tops, maybe a couple days less.
> 
> They mentioned the harborside dispensery in the article that void posted, isn't that where you get your clones. Someone needs to bend that DA over and give her somethin where the sun don't shine.
> 
> Time to get stoned and mellow out haha


Just wanted to pop in and give you a shout HC, the bird landed today, all is well . Except of course the postal service managed to crush all the GDPxBD and Dog Kushes . Going to love mixing a few brother, peace and love

KC


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2013)

Hey man just popped on,,,how the hell did they manage that with a bubble envelope?? Those were two of the best strains in that group


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 1, 2013)

hey hc, idk if i labeled it right or not. But the Sour OG cross is Sour OG x NHK, not Sour OG x 60's Kush.  Should be some greasy diesely buds out of those.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 1, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey man just popped on,,,how the hell did they manage that with a bubble envelope?? Those were two of the best strains in that group


Yeah man, I know, haha. Had crosses in mind for both os those genes, but I now have new plans for both Bubbamasters (the BB dom and Kush dom). Have some other things in mind as well, most looking forward to the Cindy99 and the Caliband though. Trying a put together a little Kush Care Package for ya, have some things I like you`ll like, but I`ll e-mail you the specifics on it within the week to work it out . At least you or one of the guys here can grow out the Dog crosses or the GDPxBD and I can watch until a later time, haha. Much love,

KC


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 2, 2013)

Hi ho hi ho it's off to work I go.

Don't particularly want to but I have bills to pay. Pretty sweet job though, only will take me about a week and it's right on the lake. As a matter of fact most of the work is on the boathouse. Picture perfect days lately and for the forseeable future. Very nice says Borat 

That's a bummer KC, I just checked to see if I had anymore of the gdp cross or dog but had neither, Supa got the last of the dogs. I did take a dog down yesterday for some headstash and if I find any beans they are yours. I here tell the bird is heading out again real soon with several stops anyways with some real dank kush crosses soooo ; !)

So my ex girlfriend still doesn't know I'm seeing someone, I get a call from her last night,,,,damn it was hard not to just go over there. Really not sure which one I want, pretty torn between the two


----------



## colocowboy (May 2, 2013)

Sounds to me like you have an option out if you really are done with your ex-gf, one of the only things keeping you in there was not having an alternate choice as I recall. Just sayin'!
I'm sure you will have what you want, just don't fuck around and loose em both! hahahah, j/k 
Don't have too much fun at work eh! 
Have a great day my friend!


----------



## Bobotrank (May 2, 2013)

The new chick sounds like the best one. Ditch the old boots, and keep your new pair.

Next time you send out Fairy packages you're going to have to double bubble, lol... fookin' postal service. Good for nothins!  Have a good day at work brother. Today is going to be a rough one for me, but once it's done I'm cruising for a few. Need some coffee to get this party started first, though!


----------



## bassman999 (May 2, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hi ho hi ho it's off to work I go.
> 
> Don't particularly want to but I have bills to pay. Pretty sweet job though, only will take me about a week and it's right on the lake. As a matter of fact most of the work is on the boathouse. Picture perfect days lately and for the forseeable future. Very nice says Borat
> 
> ...


Hc I think you have to do it like Ben Stiller in "Along Came Polly", and make a list of good and bad with both.

A list for me would be like:

POSITIVES .................................................... Negatives

1.Wants sex all the time ++ .......................... 1. has bi-polar moments

2.Honest and faithful .....................................2.High Maintenance (expensive girl)

3.Have a lot in common besides sex ................3.I hate her slutty friends


You get the idea, compare lists for both girls (or however many??) and choose a winner.

Man the page wants to dictate how long my spaces are, but u get the idea of the page setup


----------



## KushCanuck (May 2, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Hc I think you jave to do it like Ben Stiller in "Along Came Polly", and make a list of good and bad with both.
> 
> A list for me would be like:
> 
> ...


HAHA, love it!

KC


----------



## billcollector99 (May 2, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> The new chick sounds like the best one. Ditch the old boots, and keep your new pair.
> 
> Next time you send out Fairy packages you're going to have to double bubble, lol... fookin' postal service. Good for nothins!  Have a good day at work brother. Today is going to be a rough one for me, but once it's done I'm cruising for a few. Need some coffee to get this party started first, though!


cd and dvd cases work wonders


----------



## bassman999 (May 2, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> cd and dvd cases work wonders


I have seen hollow pens as well used


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 2, 2013)

Ive used dvd cases hollowed pens and even sterile syringes. they all do great.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 2, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ive used dvd cases hollowed pens and even sterile syringes. they all do great.


Whatchu doing with syringes mister. lol

Damn I'm glad to see you floating around here again. I realize it was only like a week or two that you were mia, but nevertheless you were still missed.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 2, 2013)

Damn what did I have to eat today that made me have these friggen farts. And they're rippers too haha. And i'm having dinner at blondies in 90 min lmao shit!. Hey maybe that's what I'll go do.

Got my one sunburn for the season, not too bad though considering I worked on the beach all day in the sun with the water reflecting up. From here on I get black, chicks dig the tan look hehe

Getting my second wind on with some cups and and a few rips of 7 wk DOG. Hey KC you were not supposed to let me cut early!  Puff puff pass,still pretty damn good a week early >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> : !)


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 2, 2013)

I'm not sure why there is even a question. There's a reason she's your ex isn't there? if you wanted to be with her you could be with her now and you could've been before. So why would you consider going back to her now when you have someone else? Confused.


----------



## SupaM (May 2, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> cd and dvd cases work wonders





bassman999 said:


> I have seen hollow pens as well used





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ive used dvd cases hollowed pens and even sterile syringes. they all do great.


I once got a gift in an old cassette tape container....old school lol thanks for all the other ideas ATB!


----------



## billcollector99 (May 2, 2013)

What does ATB stand for??


----------



## colocowboy (May 2, 2013)

I'll field that, I asked him once before. ATB = All The Best!
Hey Supa what ever happened to barelhse?


----------



## Voidling (May 3, 2013)

So I've been approached about getting a plant for a friend of a friend that has much worse health issues than me. She can't work and is spending all her money on buying the crap on the street and not getting enough relief. How much do you think could be grown in a tent with a 400 watt light?


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 3, 2013)

Get a scrog going she can definitely produce enough for herself even if she's a heavy smoker. Have her get a 400w ceramic metal halide if she can afford it... it'll put out better plants  CMH uses analog hps ballast and the bulbs aren't that expensive. If I was going to do 400w, I'd definitely go cmh.


----------



## SupaM (May 3, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> cd and dvd cases work wonders





bassman999 said:


> I have seen hollow pens as well used





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Ive used dvd cases hollowed pens and even sterile syringes. they all do great.





colocowboy said:


> I'll field that, I asked him once before. ATB = All The Best!
> Hey Supa what ever happened to barelhse?


I'll have to shoot another note to him,but I haven't heard from him lately. Here's to hoping he is well. ATB!


----------



## Voidling (May 3, 2013)

I was going to loan out my digital 400 if she could get the tent and fan filter.

then got to wondering about a fan quiet enough for apartment grows. My 4 inch is noisy even when throttled back


----------



## KushCanuck (May 3, 2013)

Voidling said:


> I was going to loan out my digital 400 if she could get the tent and fan filter.
> 
> then got to wondering about a fan quiet enough for apartment grows. My 4 inch is noisy even when throttled back


I`m `Dancing` with these ordeals myself now Void. I`ve found fan speed and fan within the tent to be my only real effective ways other than some sound foam I lined my ceiling with. Floor dampening will go miles as well

KC


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 3, 2013)

Growing isn't for everyone void. but with my 400 in a sog i was pullin like an ounce or close every few weeks. with good veg.


----------



## Voidling (May 3, 2013)

Yeah I know. Im trying to tell this person it's probably a bad idea to give this person a plant for her to grow her own. Just too risky on top of no idea she's any good with plants. I sure wasn't when I started so I went out and plowed up 20' x 30' and put in a veggie garden. Turns out my thing is greenest for squash and I hate the stuff.


----------



## Voidling (May 4, 2013)

I lost the link or name or something someone posted of a video about marijuana for cancer. Looking to influence a cancer patient to try it. Thanks.

Romulan, blueberry, or Apollo for upset stomach, vomiting and appetite?

Unfortunately someone did a hatchet rush job to make some with the leftovers of a bag that is who knows how old. No measuring of material either. Hopefully of its tried it's not so bad an experience to turn one off of it as medicine


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 4, 2013)

The apollo is sativa dom so should be good for appetite and nausea, but i don't really recall it being too munchies inducing and can't recall if I ever used it specifically for nausea to know if it helped. the roms and blueberry should be best for pain but you know that 

i'm looking at picking up tga's new strain pennywise supposed to be 10% cbd. i'm not even going to grow it with the intention of recreational smoking it's just gonna go in a jar for when it's really needed... and to stock up in case i ever need to make some rick simpson oil type medicine... that's a long way off though it's not even for sale yet though there's plenty of high cbd strains around these days.


----------



## Voidling (May 4, 2013)

I haven't seen too many tested strains with high cbd. The last time I looked the seed banks didn't have any that are on the list I had. I really wanted high cbd, low thc strain.

In a seperate batch I need something for anxiety.


----------



## Voidling (May 4, 2013)

Also, I've seen it suggested an ounce to for sticks of butter. What do you use?

What ratio on canna butter to regular butter would you use for someone that has never done pot, or probably even alcohol? I most relief with least altered feeling as possible. Thinking of starting low and slowly increasing each batch upon feedback. So how low should I start?


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Also, I've seen it suggested an ounce to for sticks of butter. What do you use?
> 
> What ratio on canna butter to regular butter would you use for someone that has never done pot, or probably even alcohol? I most relief with least altered feeling as possible. Thinking of starting low and slowly increasing each batch upon feedback. So how low should I start?


That is a very tough question to answer... because every strain is different. 
You should make a batch and test it on yourself. That way you can properly figure out what a good dosage is for a non user.
If i am not mistaken, your tolerance is fairly low as well, so figure out what gets you medicated nice and good, and then have the non-user take only have of what you would use.


----------



## Voidling (May 4, 2013)

Ah. I suppose that is quite excellent advise. Now hopefully I don't use up all my trim experimenting. Ha.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 4, 2013)

btw if you are doing trim, 1 oz to 4 sticks will be very light dosing imho...


----------



## Voidling (May 5, 2013)

What's your usual amount? I don't have a whole lot to use as I've only had small grows


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2013)

1 oz per stick...


----------



## Voidling (May 5, 2013)

Thanks. Not sure how much I'll be able to make. Got to go get new batteries for my scale


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 5, 2013)

Just be sure to tell them not to plan to go do anything til they're used to it  they are probably gonna get couched


----------



## bassman999 (May 5, 2013)

Voidling said:


> I haven't seen too many tested strains with high cbd. The last time I looked the seed banks didn't have any that are on the list I had. I really wanted high cbd, low thc strain.
> 
> In a seperate batch I need something for anxiety.


I have heard the "real" strawberry cough is great for anxiety.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2013)

Voidling said:


> I haven't seen too many tested strains with high cbd. The last time I looked the seed banks didn't have any that are on the list I had. I really wanted high cbd, low thc strain.
> 
> In a seperate batch I need something for anxiety.





bassman999 said:


> I have heard the "real" strawberry cough is great for anxiety.


I've been meaning to ask, what's a good strain or type of strain that is supposed to be good for anxiety. Blondie has a 23 yr old daughter that smokes street weed to deal with her anxiety issue. She doesn't drink and blondie is ok with her smoking for med reasons but would prefer to get something from a medical garden like cough cough mine. Blueberry is a great mood enhancer but not sure how to deal with the anxiety,,,,you wouldn't wan't a strong up strain like apollo or cindy or I wouldn't think. 

Sampling some early tester and the verdict is two thumbs up! It's ga x (sb x bd) #2 pheno, dripping with resin, heavy gooey buds. Size is an improvement over the mom and she is a quick finisher like the mom. I've only been smoking a rip here and a rip there today and it is very potent. If you have shit to get done and you like strong pot then this is for you,,,very motivating like the mom, just not as tasty yet.

Blondie was over today and I have been doing some spring cleaning this weekend to get the place looking sharp. Think I forgot last spring. And the one before lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2013)

Some of my son's stuff. He does the vocals and plays all of the instruments himself and then does the mix himself. Doesn't mess around with bands as much now, a lot of solo stuff. 

I let him borrow my rig again today to go shoot a music video for one of the songs on his new album. I'll see what else I can find of his on you tube. 

[video=youtube_share;VLyHnNH2I3k]http://youtu.be/VLyHnNH2I3k[/video]


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2013)

One of my two pride and joys. Yes I'm a proud dad 

Looking for my favorite song of his right now

[video=youtube_share;Y4Vh5cuknQE]http://youtu.be/Y4Vh5cuknQE[/video]


----------



## Voidling (May 5, 2013)

That always sounded like good stuff that strawberry cough.

Unfortunately the crap she was given made her woozy and probably turned her off of it for good. I'll try in cookie form. Just have to have enough to be effective yet not so much to make her woozy

Would like to see how he does a live show.

I've always heard indica for anxiety.

It has been quiet on here, figured you were holed up with her


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2013)

Not the one I was looking for but it's a good one. Any record companies out there, he may be available.

[video=youtube_share;r5jEi-jUVVg]http://youtu.be/r5jEi-jUVVg[/video]


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;HomGdXqX3I0]http://youtu.be/HomGdXqX3I0[/video]


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> I've been meaning to ask, what's a good strain or type of strain that is supposed to be good for anxiety. Blondie has a 23 yr old daughter that smokes street weed to deal with her anxiety issue. She doesn't drink and blondie is ok with her smoking for med reasons but would prefer to get something from a medical garden like cough cough mine. Blueberry is a great mood enhancer but not sure how to deal with the anxiety,,,,you wouldn't wan't a strong up strain like apollo or cindy or I wouldn't think.
> 
> Sampling some early tester and the verdict is two thumbs up! It's ga x (sb x bd) #2 pheno, dripping with resin, heavy gooey buds. Size is an improvement over the mom and she is a quick finisher like the mom. I've only been smoking a rip here and a rip there today and it is very potent. If you have shit to get done and you like strong pot then this is for you,,,very motivating like the mom, just not as tasty yet.
> 
> Blondie was over today and I have been doing some spring cleaning this weekend to get the place looking sharp. Think I forgot last spring. And the one before lol


When i grew power skunk, it was very helpful with anxiety, part of the reason why it was chosed as a breeding female. It passed on those traits to the purple le pew that bkb, and the stank ape that i made...


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for the input bc. I'll probably give her a little of the blueberry that I have in flower now and see if that helps.

Could not find the song that I was looking for but it was about his girlfriend and how nuts she is haha,,,thinking they were going thru a rough patch when he wrote that song lol,,,it's dripping with sarcasm


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 5, 2013)

isn't CBD supposed to be more soothing and antianxiety... and higher THC more anxiety inducing?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> isn't CBD supposed to be more soothing and antianxiety... and higher THC more anxiety inducing?


That would make sense to me especially for a low tolerance toker


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2013)

I was always under the impression it was the other way around. I have always found sativa's and sativa dom hybrids to be much more helpful for my anxiety issues. Indicas for pain relief.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2013)

Then again most people that take narcotics/pain killers get drowsy and sleepy, but when i take them, i feel like im on crack/speed. lol


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2013)

No 1 strain is going to affect everybody the same.

We all have different brain chemistries, so what works for one of us, might not work for the next person.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2013)

I knew a girl that had no thc receptors in her body. She could smoke an ounce and not get high..


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 5, 2013)

very unlikely she had no thc receptors... she mighta not gotten an effect or they may not work like others, but everybody has cannabinoid receptors. Watched a vid yesterday with a woman whose body didn't produce its own cannabinoids and had all kinds of med issues... starts smoking med marijuana and they all disappear


----------



## billcollector99 (May 5, 2013)

Here is a link THC if you are interested.

http://www.cannabissearch.com/strains/power-skunk/


----------



## bassman999 (May 5, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> I knew a girl that had no thc receptors in her body. She could smoke an ounce and not get high..


My girl cant get high either.
She has smoked with me many a time believe me, edibles etc....

Sativas that helped me with anxiety......
Dream Queen aka Green Crack
Stank Ape

Indicas that helped me with anxiety........
DJ Shorts Blueberry 
Purple Kush
Gods Gift


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2013)

............


Highlanders cave said:


> Not the one I was looking for but it's a good one. Any record companies out there, he may be available.
> 
> [video=youtube_share;r5jEi-jUVVg]http://youtu.be/r5jEi-jUVVg[/video]


----------



## bassman999 (May 6, 2013)

My daughter and I listened to his stuff y-day afternoon and we both like it!
I thuink he will do well with his talents, and he has a really good voice as well!!


----------



## KushCanuck (May 6, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> My girl cant get high either.
> She has smoked with me many a time believe me, edibles etc....
> 
> Sativas that helped me with anxiety......
> ...


I will add the OG Kush, Super Silver Haze, and Big Bang (the later 2 from GHS). I suffer from anxiety, stress, and insomnia, and with these three on hand I`m good for all times of the day. I have a few of these laying about I`m about to pack-up 

KC


----------



## SupaM (May 6, 2013)

A couple zips of pineapple Express....ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (May 6, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> I will add the OG Kush, Super Silver Haze, and Big Bang (the later 2 from GHS). I suffer from anxiety, stress, and insomnia, and with these three on hand I`m good for all times of the day. I have a few of these laying about I`m about to pack-up
> 
> KC


I not really experienced with the OG, but I know the SSH really can brighten your mood.
I have never had Big Bang for sure, but heard plenty.
Thanx for sharing!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> Then again most people that take narcotics/pain killers get drowsy and sleepy, but when i take them, i feel like im on crack/speed. lol


Haha that's funny. It's the truth though, coffee helps me relax or should say relaxes me and except for having to get up and pee at night lol, I can drink a couple of cups of strong coffee and go right to sleep




bassman999 said:


> My daughter and I listened to his stuff y-day afternoon and we both like it!
> I thuink he will do well with his talents, and he has a really good voice as well!!


Aw sweet man thanks! He's been an euntrepeuner since he was a little kid in grade school burning cds on my computer and selling then to his friends in grade school. He's very driven with his music,,,,I think I talked him into putting the song about his chick being nuts on the album last night hehe

Supa! Sup Supa? Super stuff Supa! Super! Super Supa!!


----------



## SupaM (May 6, 2013)

Just getting in my trimming groove...lol only two more plants to go....an OG and a Headband.. I hate trimming with a passion, but love the results...ATB!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 6, 2013)

Haha nice,,,,when I was in high school home grown was a derogatory term. Not anymore lol!!


----------



## SupaM (May 6, 2013)

I remember those days....now its in high demand and considered 'boutique'.....lol shit changes as the world turns...ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (May 6, 2013)

Home grown meant grown by an unskilled guy or group with no outside help or info.
Usually with poor results to say the least.

My homegrown woulda been just that without this forum!!


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 6, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Just getting in my trimming groove...lol only two more plants to go....an OG and a Headband.. I hate trimming with a passion, but love the results...ATB!


You need a spouse who'll do your trimming for you. It rules, believe me.


----------



## dababydroman (May 6, 2013)

i'v read that hydrocodone is a stimulant in low doses, or recommended doses.. iv felt that feeling..


----------



## KushCanuck (May 6, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> You need a spouse who'll do your trimming for you. It rules, believe me.


If only ... haha, sounds like you have it made Reef! Lord of the Manor or something of the Equivalent 

KC


----------



## SupaM (May 6, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> You need a spouse who'll do your trimming for you. It rules, believe me.


Maybe one day...for now she tends to the flower and vegetable gardens. My "office" is still somewhat off limits lol ATB!


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 6, 2013)

Yeah mine almost never goes into the garden but she doesn't mind trimming... it works for me  Even better that she does it and doesn't want any of the flowers too although I definitely wish there are times we could share smoking  It's good she doesn't though I gotta have someone to balance me out otherwise I'll go full pothead


----------



## KushCanuck (May 6, 2013)

Shit you guys are lucky, every girl I`ve ever had the lack-of-sense to share `home-grown` weed duties with (not many), insists on smoking more than anything else to do with the op. Maybe one day like ya said Supa, haha

KC


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 6, 2013)

Haha well I've never had a pothead girl... closest was my ex wife who liked to alternatively smoke with me one day and bitch at me about smoking the next. I'd almost call her a former pothead but she never really was in the sense of most potheads who are really about the weed... she just liked to get high, drunk, whatever  She was worse than yours KC -- she'd both smoke my grow flowers, not help grow'em and then bitch at me for smoking weed! This wife is like a reward for having to endure her...


----------



## KushCanuck (May 6, 2013)

Whoa ... You`re right, you did have worse brother, haha. That`s like borderline bi-polar shit dude! Glad the craziness is behind you and you must`ve kept up with karma mate to have been, as you put it, `rewarded` 

KC


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 6, 2013)

Bi polar ran in her family... the sad thing was she had the least of it of all the women in her family lol.


----------



## Voidling (May 6, 2013)

I hate bipolar women. Crazy stuff


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 7, 2013)

Yup, it's bad moojoo. It runs in the family, too... you even hear your girl mention bipolar, run. run and don't ever look back. Ever.

Looking at a gorgeous green lady right now I'll never have that problem with  She's a sexy beast too. Week and a half and she should be ready. I'm predicting at least one if not more of these babies is gonna break my yield record. Go babies go


----------



## bassman999 (May 7, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Yup, it's bad moojoo. It runs in the family, too... you even hear your girl mention bipolar, run. run and don't ever look back. Ever.
> 
> *Looking at a gorgeous green lady right now I'll never have that problem with  She's a sexy beast too*. Week and a half and she should be ready. I'm predicting at least one if not more of these babies is gonna break my yield record. Go babies go


Heres to the most stable women in our lives!


----------



## colocowboy (May 8, 2013)

I am lucky this time around my bride is by far the most stable lady in my life!


----------



## KushCanuck (May 8, 2013)

Hey HC, know you been busy these days galibanting around in the sunshine, haha. Wanted to keep you in the loop for what I`m working on (with your assistance of course ). Been blowing up the Attitude nearly every 3 days, so loads coming soon and hopefully a bird fly-over before too long ...

View attachment 2648453

1) *Blackjack OG*
- Black Domina (m/f, yet undecided) X Jack Herer (female, GHS) x OG18
The Herer x OG18 is already in process, waiting on the BD`s to hybridize afterwards as it`s the finicky one of the 3

Going for a 50/50 Sat.Ind. high with the structure of my OG18 female, encompassing smells and resin production from both the Herer and the BD, I`ll keep you looped on phenos as they happen

*2) LA Midnight Kush*
- LA Affie (male) x Blue Dream x OG18 BX
Emulating the length and stucture more of the BD, but carrying the color and potency of the Affie with OG18 vigour. Will be tougher cross, but the Blue Dream(s) have popped, will be looking for keepers and the LAA x BD hopefully BX`d twice with the OG18 to achieve that effect

*3) Triple Kush*
- Burmese Kush x Blue BubbaMaster Kush x OG18 BX
Probably the furthest along in the process now, will definitely be the heavy cross that will be used for most of my hashes and oils. This strain is being cut for exactly these purposes, resin-filled, dense, short-stature plants that yield high CBD/CBN for alleviation of similar symptoms to mine (anxiety, insomnia, stress, etc.). Should have some shots of these being worked before too long.

The other strains I`ll keep you guys filled in on as they happen if interested. Was considering starting a new thread to keep the doors open, open to advice 

**Edit - The Jilly is not stable enough to cross I don`t think, the Dogs will be going into something once they get fined tuned (assuming they`ll sprout after postal-rape), and the Cindy99 and GDPxBlueDreams will also have a spot somewhere eventually  **
KC


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2013)

KC you have a lot going on there, and they sound like some really killer genetics in the worls!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 9, 2013)

Hey KC looking good brother. Much rather be shooting the shit with you guys than baking like a friggen potatoe like I have been this past week. Usually there is shade to work in when it gets to much but not on this job. Just relentless sun reflecting off the water. Glad I'm finishing this job today lol!

I'll catch up with you man


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 9, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I am lucky this time around my bride is by far the most stable lady in my life!


So I'm watering a couple of girls before I leave and all of a sudden I'm like what?!? Did cowboy say bride lol?

Big time congrats man! I knew you had found the one recently, just didn't know you had married her


----------



## colocowboy (May 9, 2013)

Matter of fact it'll be our first anniversary in a month! Time's fun when your having flies.... lol

puff, puff, pass.... pepe le chem


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2013)

Morning cave dwellers 

Wane-N-bake w/Stank Ape puff-puff-pass>>>>>


----------



## KushCanuck (May 9, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Morning cave dwellers
> 
> Wane-N-bake w/Stank Ape puff-puff-pass>>>>>


Mornin` Bass, late rise today for me, haha, flower prep for my Cataracts last night, day 1 tomorrow . Puff, puff, pass ---> SSH/OG18 `dust` morning wakers 



bassman999 said:


> KC you have a lot going on there, and they sound like some really killer genetics in the worls!


Yeah buddy, been inspired I guess, got content doing my thing and all y`all got me wanting to experiment, puff, puff, passing around the sexiest-sounding strains ever, haha. Now I`m just trying to figure out who/how to manage it all remotely as I got accepted to go back to school for Horticulture and Greenhouse Science in Sept. ... going to be interesting . As Supa would say, ATB!

KC


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2013)

I am inspired as well.
Now that I have a few seeds I see the advantage of popping them vs the mystery strain clones floating around here.

Makes no sense to buy a squat kush clone for a closet, then it gets 7 ft tall since its really SSh or OG lol


----------



## KushCanuck (May 9, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I am inspired as well.
> Now that I have a few seeds I see the advantage of popping them vs the mystery strain clones floating around here.
> 
> Makes no sense to buy a squat kush clone for a closet, then it gets 7 ft tall since its really SSh or OG lol


True enough, and I`ve had my fair share of fem beans that hermed on me, I find the best thing now is to have all your genetics backed up in viable seed form . And like you said, it is what it is, and you know it

KC


----------



## Voidling (May 9, 2013)

http://m.9gag.com/gag/a6mAzMN

Goat


----------



## Voidling (May 9, 2013)

I was wanting black domina when I was starting. I think for sleep.


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2013)

Voidling said:


> I was wanting black domina when I was starting. I think for sleep.


Local person has clones, but wont sell to me for some reason.
She wants 10min sale.
I wont buy 10 @ $8 each
I offered $20 for one and she said yeah, but always flaked on me.
Wasnt meant to be I guess.

Ill have it eventually though.


----------



## Voidling (May 9, 2013)

At least you get such options, not so here. Fortunately for good friends we get good seeds and pass around cuts amongst us


----------



## SupaM (May 9, 2013)

Sup all! Kandy Kush 1 coming down after another day or so... 

Kandy Kush 2(tall one in the rt corner) on the chopping block tonight.... 

Sour Kush(Headband) currently drying...may be accidentally seeded...... 

....unless those KK are stellar, they will only get one more run....10 wks is unacceptable for my program ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Sup all! Kandy Kush 1 coming down after another day or so... View attachment 2649675
> 
> Kandy Kush 2(tall one in the rt corner) on the chopping block tonight.... View attachment 2649688
> 
> ...


I am not into 10 weekers either unless they make it worth the extra 1-2 weeks

They look delic with that mint green calyx shining


----------



## Voidling (May 9, 2013)

How much would you pay for 14 6'x9' ebb and flow trays, 3 100 gallon rez, 7 40 gallon rez and 8 600w lights and 3 active air fans with air filters


----------



## bassman999 (May 9, 2013)

Voidling said:


> How much would you pay for 14 6'x9' ebb and flow trays, 3 100 gallon rez, 7 40 gallon rez and 8 600w lights and 3 active air fans with air filters


Prolly a lot!!

I would guess a few $k though


----------



## Voidling (May 9, 2013)

Well they said make an offer. Was just interested in a couple trays and reservoirs but if I could get a good deal why not right


----------



## Voidling (May 9, 2013)

Oops meant 3 x 6


----------



## KushCanuck (May 9, 2013)

Voidling said:


> I was wanting black domina when I was starting. I think for sleep.


That`s why I picked this one up Void. Would be happy to send you some once I cross my nicest male/female to get me more seeds of them. I have some of your `Camps` genetics from HC, need to pass the love back around with a Kushy package one of these days since you`re all close together 

** Edit - Offer 800-1200 I`d say for that gear, especially if good condition but used, would go past $3k easy new I`d think **
KC


----------



## Voidling (May 9, 2013)

Yeah, I'm thinking it's 4k new. Though the more I look I think the res aren't deep enough for my aquaponics plan.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 9, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking it's 4k new. Though the more I look I think the res aren't deep enough for my aquaponics plan.


I could chat all night about aquaponics mate, haha, *that *is my passion. What`re you thinking in terms of scale?

KC


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 10, 2013)

Accidently pollinated? By whom/strain?


----------



## KushCanuck (May 10, 2013)

Good to see ya buddy, not sure what hit ya, looks frosty awesome though ...

KC


----------



## colocowboy (May 10, 2013)

Boom Mutha Fucka!


----------



## bassman999 (May 10, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Boom Mutha Fucka!
> View attachment 2650956View attachment 2650957View attachment 2650958


That BMF looks like some fire!


----------



## colocowboy (May 10, 2013)

I wish the pics could do it justice, it's premium dankitude!

puff, puff, pass.......


----------



## SupaM (May 10, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Accidently pollinated? By whom/strain?


If it wasn't selfed, it has to be with the Querkle X Jillybean.....fuk,fuk,fuk.....I hope the first if at all....



colocowboy said:


> Boom Mutha Fucka!
> View attachment 2650956View attachment 2650957View attachment 2650958


Now, That's that sh!t!!!! ATB!


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 10, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Boom Mutha Fucka!
> View attachment 2650956View attachment 2650957View attachment 2650958


Hey looky looky, Colo can actually grow!!!  I don't remember if I've ever seen your stuff before  Very nice looks sticky icky.


----------



## Voidling (May 10, 2013)

I think he's the one that showed a 17 week sativa


----------



## Voidling (May 10, 2013)

I'm debating what is the best setup for some space I'm working on as a longer term project. Want to kick in your two cents then head on over
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/653122-voidlings-spare-room.html


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 11, 2013)

Voidling said:


> I think he's the one that showed a 17 week sativa


I probably forgot... you know how it is  I don't recall a 17 week sativa even being posted lol


----------



## colocowboy (May 11, 2013)

Here's a pretty one! 


**... puff, puff, pass.... pepe le chem...


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 11, 2013)

I don't know why but when I saw that 3rd fat cola pic the first thing that popped into my head was "fatty arbuckle" And I don't even remember what that's a reference to anymore. If I ever did...


----------



## colocowboy (May 11, 2013)

fatty is a dude around this site, his avatar is "the dude". 
BTW, those last pics were of la confidential, it occurs to me that it could be misleading the way that was posted.


----------



## bassman999 (May 11, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> fatty is a dude around this site, his avatar is "the dude".
> BTW, those last pics were of la confidential, it occurs to me that it could be misleading the way that was posted.


LOL I did think you were calling it PEPE actually, thanks for the clarification.
She looks great!
I grew LA once, she had a nice OG structure to the buds.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 11, 2013)

Whutup HC?


----------



## colocowboy (May 11, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> LOL I did think you were calling it PEPE actually, thanks for the clarification.
> She looks great!
> I grew LA once, she had a nice OG structure to the buds.


I was torching and passing the pepe but didn't mention the pic was la con, figured that would be con-fusing. 
this here is pepe....


----------



## billcollector99 (May 11, 2013)

What is Pepe? Your version of it anyway.


----------



## colocowboy (May 12, 2013)

Pepe le Chem, is from Gage Green and is Chem D x "Pepe" (G13 x Skunk) I believe this was from Mr. Nice stock
The phenos are all a nice blend of it's parentage, flavors, smells and finish time are variable on a nice structure with TIGHT and HEAVY buds. The funk of the chem is muted but there, it's tasty with a richness (moorish). It has elements of sweet and tart. 
The pepe and BMF are my current favorites, the BMF taste of dried fruits with a sweet in & tart out profile with underlining dank almost cleanser like chemmyness. Both are ridiculously potent.... 

Puff, puff, pass....


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 12, 2013)

Both are ridiculously potent he says ahahaha I don't know why that made me laugh so much but it did hehe 

Puff puff pass ga x (sb x bd)#1>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 12, 2013)

Hey cowboy awesome shots man thanks for posting them! Everything looks nicely grown


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 12, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Whutup HC?


Nothing just been crazy busy the last week and a half. Finished up a job a few days ago that damn near killed me, I can't do too much more of that shit anymore by myself. Then played catch up in the garden for a couple of days, starting to catch my breath lol. Oh and my new honey too hehe  Thought of something that we were talking about recently....My chick is just the opposite of yours in the hair dept lol...she only has to shave her legs twice a year, she just doesn't have hardly any body hair and what little she does has grows so slow....idk, the dutch in her maybe? Now there was a random thought lmao!

Shtoooned to da bonz puff puff pass resin dripper x sb bd>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Voidling (May 12, 2013)

Sounds like she is more evolved. Some day all humans will be completely hairless. And brown.


----------



## DillWeed (May 13, 2013)

Glad to see you're still at it, HC. It's been a long time, my friend.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 13, 2013)

DillWeed said:


> Glad to see you're still at it, HC. It's been a long time, my friend.


Mon amie it has been a long time! Pm me and let me know where you been and I'll give you my email addy.

Hope all is well


----------



## aeviaanah (May 16, 2013)

Ice x cb is in week 5-6 looks like she needs another 3 weeks or so. She has some purple tints with a strong chemical kush smell. Btw she has one of the best spots on the flood table


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2013)

aeviaanah said:


> Ice x cb is in week 5-6 looks like she needs another 3 weeks or so. She has some purple tints with a strong chemical kush smell. Btw she has one of the best spots on the flood table


Glad to hear that she recovered and is doing good aev, thanks for the update. There are two phenotypes that I know of,,,,an Ice pheno which has very very crystally fairly airy buds and the caseyband pheno which is very top heavy and explodes and fills out during week 7-8 with some nice heavy potent buds. 

If you get a chance throw up a pic of her. I have about 10 of the Artic Express beans left myself and only a few people have that strain. I think pop got the last 10 beans a couple of months ago along with some dogs. I know he's growing the dogs out but haven't heard anything about the artic express from him


----------



## aeviaanah (May 17, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Glad to hear that she recovered and is doing good aev, thanks for the update. There are two phenotypes that I know of,,,,an Ice pheno which has very very crystally fairly airy buds and the caseyband pheno which is very top heavy and explodes and fills out during week 7-8 with some nice heavy potent buds.
> 
> If you get a chance throw up a pic of her. I have about 10 of the Artic Express beans left myself and only a few people have that strain. I think pop got the last 10 beans a couple of months ago along with some dogs. I know he's growing the dogs out but haven't heard anything about the artic express from him


ill be sure to do that lights turn off soon so i can snap a white light shot


----------



## colocowboy (May 18, 2013)

If you force the flash with lights on it seems to balance the color. If you have a white balance control you can adjust it with a piece of white paper under the hid also. $.02

Good Morning my friends!
puff, puff, pass...... sour d x sfv og


----------



## bassman999 (May 18, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> If you force the flash with lights on it seems to balance the color. If you have a white balance control you can adjust it with a piece of white paper under the hid also. $.02
> 
> Good Morning my friends!
> puff, puff, pass...... sour d x sfv og


Good Morning
Purple Ak puff puff pass <<<<<^^(-_-)^^>>>>>


----------



## KushCanuck (May 19, 2013)

I`m used to the Cave being more active than this, everyone`s hard at work in the gardens ... where the Weed Wizards at? . Puff, puff, pass ---> late-night OG18 spliffs missing you guys ... 

KC


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 19, 2013)

Trimming, trimming, trimming. Just trimmed a 3.5z plant.... that looks like it needed a week or two more and it would've given me even more  but no choice had to cut this weekend


----------



## SupaM (May 20, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> I`m used to the Cave being more active than this, everyone`s hard at work in the gardens ... where the Weed Wizards at? . Puff, puff, pass ---> late-night OG18 spliffs missing you guys ...
> 
> KC





ReefBongwell said:


> Trimming, trimming, trimming. Just trimmed a 3.5z plant.... that looks like it needed a week or two more and it would've given me even more  but no choice had to cut this weekend


I could imagine that this entire group is like Reef and myself, extremely Active in and around the gardens. I've been harvesting a plant a week for the last month and a half, so lots of trimming, jarring, and sampling. I also have been prepping my fruit and vegetable gardens x 2. Tomatoes, strawberries, cucumber. I also just popped 4 autos to run over the summer months. Whew, see, busy busy broseph.... ATB!
Puff, puff, pass....Sour Kush(Headband)


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 20, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> I`m used to the Cave being more active than this, everyone`s hard at work in the gardens ... where the Weed Wizards at? . Puff, puff, pass ---> late-night OG18 spliffs missing you guys ...
> 
> KC





ReefBongwell said:


> Trimming, trimming, trimming. Just trimmed a 3.5z plant.... that looks like it needed a week or two more and it would've given me even more  but no choice had to cut this weekend


That a good yeild man, nice job! 


Hey KC what's happenin bro! 

Been busy with some landscaping that I have been doing around this old house. Fixing up old flower beds, making new ones, recycling a ton of OF into them. Need to get some mulch on top though to hide alll the perlite lol. Plus spring cleaning on the inside,,,,nesting instinct lmao. Got to make everything look good for my new woman. We are already talking about a future together  It's nice too to have the outside looking sharp,,,,,,,,not like some big pot grower lives there lol.

Raining today, first time in a couple of weeks. Gives me an excuse to kick back and catch up. Cowboy posted a smoke report of the BMF for me, I'll paste it here. Thanks for the report brother......


"I just thought I would drop you a side note about those BMF, there were roughly 2 basic phenos one more "berry" smelling that was more branchy (this is subjective because that is compared to its own variations, this is not a branchy strain) and the one I posted that was just a cola with no branching with a more neutral chemical kind bud presence, with like sweet/tart of dried fruit (apples). More of them leaned to the more berryish expression which was frosty but not as much as the other and a little sensitive to N. The berry one is hits hard as fuck to the head and yields better. The dry fruit one is a more clear high but like WAY HIGH, I somehow feel smarter burning that one.





I managed to pull a clone of each but neither was cooperative with the branching, I had to take the clones a week into flower after a pinch just to get something to put into dirt. 
All finished between 8-8.5 weeks, stretch 100-125%
All the nugs are tight and dense. This strain makes my eyes super *RED*






Mucho Gusto my friend, this produced one of the most resinous plants I have ever had. I suspect it's second run will be ridiculous.

catcha l8r man!"


----------



## KushCanuck (May 20, 2013)

Had a feeling that was the case Supa, seems all into this thread are the die-hard gardeners . Good to hear everyone`s well, got a handful of strains I`m working out now too. Had to post a thread to get some feedback, last link in sig. A month from now, the Cataracts will be nearly done nad the Strawberryy Cough, Jack, Black Domina and the Burmese runs I have for crosses will also be done. Gonna be a good spring mates, good to hear from you guys,

KC


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2013)

Today is a great day!!
One of those friendly fairies dropped by this morning with some surprises 

To the fairy I thank you!


----------



## SupaM (May 20, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Today is a great day!!
> One of those friendly fairies dropped by this morning with some surprises
> 
> To the fairy I thank you!


Gotta love those fairies.....they really know how to make a week better! ATB!


----------



## KushCanuck (May 20, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Gotta love those fairies.....they really know how to make a week better! ATB!


Or a month, haha. I love fly-bys (other than shithawks of course) 

KC


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2013)

I keep the front tree whacked to prevent the shithawks from nesting near my car.
Id chop it all the way down, but I rent.

Ok so this sets it in stone, no more clones for me anymore.


----------



## whodatnation (May 20, 2013)

Checking in, I have also been ultra busy in da veggie jarden  glad to hear life is treating you well.

puff pufff ~~~bubbleN'squeak x spacebomb~~~~ 










Edit: oooops I forgot to pass lol


peace


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 20, 2013)

Kool beans bassman 


Update on the gdp x blue dream....I started with 20 beans, all sprouted but culled 4 runts. It's been a little over a week into flower now and 8 males were binned a couple days ago which left me with 8 total. I just noticed today that out of those 8, six of them have a nut sack which I'm none too happy about. 

I'm trying to decide what to do with them, all options are open. Right now I'm just going to take cuttings from the 2 that have not shown any hermaphrodite tendencies and snip the balls on the rest and watch closely. I almost scrapped them all, like I said I'm not tickled


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Kool beans bassman
> 
> 
> Update on the gdp x blue dream....I started with 20 beans, all sprouted but culled 4 runts. It's been a little over a week into flower now and 8 males were binned a couple days ago which left me with 8 total. I just noticed today that out of those 8, six of them have a nut sack which I'm none too happy about.
> ...


Man that sux on the GDPxBD...hopefully the remaining 2 are superstars!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 20, 2013)

I don't have a lot of experience with hermi plants, I don't feel real comfortable with any of those to be honest bassman. I'm wondering about the stability of the blue dream that was used in thoses crosses because I have been having issues with beans in my plants since the bd came along. If they show one nut sack are they going to show more?

Been doing any lifting man? Muscle has great memory lol. I haven't gained my weight back from this winter but I have been lifting a lot and trying to eat more. Looking like one of those dudes on Surviver Island right now lmao. My chick creams her jeans everytime she sees the definition


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> I don't have a lot of experience with hermi plants, I don't feel real comfortable with any of those to be honest bassman. I'm wondering about the stability of the blue dream that was used in thoses crosses because I have been having issues with beans in my plants since the bd came along. If they show one nut sack are they going to show more?
> 
> Been doing any lifting man? Muscle has great memory lol. I haven't gained my weight back from this winter but I have been lifting a lot and trying to eat more. Looking like one of those dudes on Surviver Island right now lmao. My chick creams her jeans everytime she sees the definition


I think if they get one there is a high likelihood that they will come back.
This dep on strain though as I have heard.

I havent been lifting at all, and want to get back into it.
I have these damn migraines like everyday and it limits what I cant do.
I still plan to see the Neurologist and get an MRI to see if there is anything in there that shouldnt be.

Girls are more into cuts and definition with a 6-pack than they are into big muscle-heads for the most part these days from what my daughter and her friends say.
girls prefer a 175-185 lb guy with 17-18" arms over the same guy 225 with 20"ers with less detail.
I lifted for myself and after 25 yrs old my body was able to gain weight finally.
I got really big (230 with 35" waist), but not that much definition, but just barely had 20" arms, and that was my goal.
Now I wanna lean up.
I am 215 18" arms and 37" waist


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 20, 2013)

Migraines are hell from what I hear, too bad. I wonder what causes them, different reasons probably. Get in there and get yourself fixed brother lol 

I have changed my growing style slightly, longer veg times and bigger containers. Shooting for around 6 plants a cycle instead of 8.

Because of the herms, I put a group of grape apollo x (super bud x blue dream) into flower today. They are pretty nice size but I was going to give them another week or two veg, oh well. I also have 6 big bushes man of the pk x sad! They turned out to be dynomite.....good yeilders, very quick and real nice pot. Those 6 will get to veg for a couple more weeks


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Migraines are hell from what I hear, too bad. I wonder what causes them, different reasons probably. Get in there and get yourself fixed brother lol
> 
> I have changed my growing style slightly, longer veg times and bigger containers. Shooting for around 6 plants a cycle instead of 8.
> 
> Because of the herms, I put a group of grape apollo x (super bud x blue dream) into flower today. They are pretty nice size but I was going to give them another week or two veg, oh well. I also have 6 big bushes man of the pk x sad! They turned out to be dynomite.....good yeilders, very quick and real nice pot. Those 6 will get to veg for a couple more weeks


My stuff is outdoors right now, and indoor is shutdown.
When fall comes around Ill start with the bean popping and change up my indoor as well.
I have an ebb and grow setup that needs to get tried out, and want to try some vert style lighting now


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 20, 2013)

guerrilla style?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 20, 2013)

Hey you have a lot of strains that will be nicely cured to get you through till fall harvest. That's cool.


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> guerrilla style?


Just in my backyard.
I hope to get 1 or 2 of em really big like some of the guys have shown pics of the forum


Highlanders cave said:


> Hey you have a lot of strains that will be nicely cured to get you through till fall harvest. That's cool.


I will save myself several ounces to get me through till October.
I have 12 strains right now soon to be 10 as 2 are almost gone.

I noticed after the cure my Stank Ape has a lil more indica to her, but not sleepy just makes me slower for the 1st 20 min.

Some of my strains dried badly with the heatwave we had for a few days end of April.
Some dried completely in 3 days and lost taste and potency.
Ill try to dump those ones and keep my faves


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 20, 2013)

I meant like a med grow? No para from the black copters of doom and gloom from the sky, right? 

Lifting and riu does not make for good supersetting. Thought it would but I'm in front of the pc more than the bar haha. Fuck it, I'll go turn on my fav sitcom The Big Bang Theory and lift dumbells in front of the tube lol.


----------



## bassman999 (May 20, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> I meant like a med grow? No para from the black copters of doom and gloom from the sky, right?
> 
> Lifting and riu does not make for good supersetting. Thought it would but I'm in front of the pc more than the bar haha. Fuck it, I'll go turn on my fav sitcom The Big Bang Theory and lift dumbells in front of the tube lol.


I am legal, but am always nervous with the Ghetto birds overhead anyway.

I have done my share of curls etc...in front of the tv


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 20, 2013)

Haha yeah I went and bought some big glass jars for storage during lunch and when I was walking through the parking lot there was a military copter overhead and i was thinking 'they're coming for me!!!!' in a joking way  

I got almost 5z of Chocolate Chunkey Monkey jarred now... still one more to go but that's the lightest one i'll be surprised if i get much over a zip and wouldn't be too surprised if i got less from the looks of it before... but we'll see  i've sample some fresh nugs but i'm excited to see how she is cured she's definitely very indica dom but she has juuuuuuuust enough sativa in her so that the stone isn't too boring for me  needless to say she'll be the first i try to get rid of... i'm just love that sativa high and it takes a special indica to get me excited

i may not even part with my chernobyl x space jill it looks and smells like it's going to be sensational... i'm gonna have to work on yields in round 2 though definitely flowered her too small.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 21, 2013)

So your going to get rid of the CCM (Frost Bros) and keep subs stuff. He eats that shit up


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 21, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I wish the pics could do it justice, it's premium dankitude!
> 
> puff, puff, pass.......


What's good cowboy. 

Hey I just wanted to mention that the more clearer but super stoned high is from the Casey Jones influence. That cut was The Grey Areas enrty to the Cup a few years ago. I remember that high very well lol, damn I need to grow out those last few Caseybands beans. I told Jig that I would grow them out when he does his, but I just have too much going now


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 21, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> So your going to get rid of the CCM (Frost Bros) and keep subs stuff. He eats that shit up


chernobyl x space jill isn't a tga release... it's a cross of his stuff by nugbuckets. I don't keep bud based on what sub likes... like i said i prefer a more sativa headstash the ccm is just too much indica for my taste... it seems i got different phenos from owl he said his were more sativa which is what i was told to expect... i've actually been smoking primarily ccm the last couple of weeks (early samples)... ready for a change


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> What's good cowboy.
> 
> Hey I just wanted to mention that the more clearer but super stoned high is from the Casey Jones influence. That cut was The Grey Areas enrty to the Cup a few years ago. I remember that high very well lol, damn I need to grow out those last few Caseybands beans. I told Jig that I would grow them out when he does his, but I just have too much going now



Wormdrive grew same Casey Jones from someone on riu I think.
That stuff was rocket fuel, at least for my sativa experience.
Lots of ppl asked for it again


----------



## aeviaanah (May 21, 2013)

Ice x caseyband. Plant is starting to pack weight. Strong purple hues on underside of calyx. Smells like kush and chem. Calyx seem to stack more typical of sativa doms.


----------



## bassman999 (May 21, 2013)

She looks great!
Beautiful colors nice cola size and flower ratio.
Winner!


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 21, 2013)

Yup lookin fantastical


----------



## aeviaanah (May 22, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> She looks great!
> Beautiful colors nice cola size and flower ratio.
> Winner!





ReefBongwell said:


> Yup lookin fantastical


Thanks guys. Maybe ill post some pics up in the thread


----------



## KushCanuck (May 22, 2013)

Absolutely love that Sativa-esque stack that beauty has going on Aev, and like Bass said, more trim friendly. Beautiful... 

KC


----------



## aeviaanah (May 22, 2013)

updated thread with a few other shots. as you can see i havent been grooming the garden lately. next grow will be soil with 400 watt. during that time ill prepare for another hydro run. no more hydroton!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 23, 2013)

Nice aev, thanks for posting it. She looks to be leaning on the Caseyband side, like I said there are two phenotypes of the Artic Express that I know of and quite possibly more. I only grew it a for a couple of runs, her plant structure didn't fit into the way I was growing at the time but she's pretty high on my list for headstash strains to pop next. Look forward to a smoke report, I think you'll like it 


I have 12 OG x SAD that are a couple of weeks into veg, probably a month from seed, that I'm going to flip and weed out the males and then put the females back into veg for a couple of months. I have never tried that technique before, just something different to try.

Finishing up a harvest this morning of Grape Apollo, my favorite smoke!! Puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> : !)


----------



## Bobotrank (May 23, 2013)

Oh I'll intercept that  

Busy busy over here. Starting to chop down everything, and then it's chill time for a little bit. My next run will probably be in the winter or so, but I'm already eyeballing these beans of mine... don't be surprised if you see more than one Caseyband cross in there!  Qleaner for sure, and one other... hmmm Ice or p10? Decisions decisions.

All's well in the girlie department still I'm guessing? If we're talking about mango and pineapple I'm guessing it is  

Have a good one, brother!


----------



## KushCanuck (May 23, 2013)

HC brother, Bass has reminded me to ask ... what`s involved in the C4 and BSB again? Could also do for a bit of clarification on the CaliBand as well. Want to be popping these before too long, have some ideas ... 

KC


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 23, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Oh I'll intercept that
> 
> Busy busy over here. Starting to chop down everything, and then it's chill time for a little bit. My next run will probably be in the winter or so, but I'm already eyeballing these beans of mine... don't be surprised if you see more than one Caseyband cross in there!  Qleaner for sure, and one other... hmmm Ice or p10? Decisions decisions.
> 
> ...


Haha funny and yes all is well in that dept. Way better than I could have hoped for,,,she doesn't have issues, no drama, laid back for such a business women (director of marketing and sales), is perfectly fine with my grow op, loves sex, madly in love with me and to top it off, very pretty half dutch and blonde. Must be all that good karma you sent my way my brother lol 

Hey I'll be looking forward to those crosses, both T and cowboy have grow the P10. It's very different from the Artic Express so it kind of depends on what your looking for. I really need to start growing out my gear but I'm just innundated with other peoples. Life is rough eh 

You have a good one too and enjoy your the fruits of your labor. Or more like the flowers of your harvest.



KushCanuck said:


> HC brother, Bass has reminded me to ask ... what`s involved in the C4 and BSB again? Could also do for a bit of clarification on the CaliBand as well. Want to be popping these before too long, have some ideas ...
> 
> KC


Ok I will man but my ADD just kicked in after that post lmao, I will in a little bit


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 23, 2013)

This post will be about the Caliband. I'll add to it in a little

The mother, Calizhar....






Caliband...


The better of the two purple phenos


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 23, 2013)

And this one about the Boom Mutha Fucka. Anyone that wants to add their own pics of these strains is welcome.

The mother, C4. Both of these are from the breeder Chimera...


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 23, 2013)

Artic Express is a very special Ice cut (there is a smoke and grow report that I'll post a link too) crossed with the Caseyband (casey jones x headband).

Ice pheno...


----------



## KushCanuck (May 23, 2013)

Is that the natural cola-structure for those stalk Cali`s or did you prune for that effect? That is a mean looking strain mate, going in ASAP !!

KC


----------



## bassman999 (May 23, 2013)

I love purple weed, and that caliband had great cola size and awesome color!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 23, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Is that the natural cola-structure for those stalk Cali`s or did you prune for that effect? That is a mean looking strain mate, going in ASAP !!
> 
> KC


I did two different runs of 20 from seed, flowered after 2 weeks from breaking ground and that's how they all looked,,,,nice terminal cola. She is a 9 weeker though KC, keep that in mind.



bassman999 said:


> I love purple weed, and that caliband had great cola size and awesome color!!!


That phenotype bassman, occurs in about 25% of the plants. There is another purple pheno with a lot of frost but a lot lower yeilder. This strain is a nice daytime smoke, doesn't overwelm you and wipe you out.

I'll be talking more about these strains tomorrow, trying to finish trimming this weeks harvest and then we are going out to see The Great Gatsby. I have about an hour and a half, shit better get going lol. I'll catch you later bassman


----------



## bassman999 (May 23, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> I did two different runs of 20 from seed, flowered after 2 weeks from breaking ground and that's how they all looked,,,,nice terminal cola. She is a 9 weeker though KC, keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats pretty good odds!
Enjoy the flick


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 23, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Thats pretty good odds!
> Enjoy the flick


I know right? I would do another run but most of my strains are done in 7 wks or so now,,,9 seems like forever j/k lol. Thanks, I'm looking forward to the movie. I haven't read the book, just a summary online...Jay Gatsby sounds like our kind of guy haha 

Have a good rest of your day bassman, hope the migraines are not too bad today. Puff puff pass grape apollo>>>>>>>>>>>>>(you and your daughter should put that cross on the top of your list)


----------



## bassman999 (May 23, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> I know right? I would do another run but most of my strains are done in 7 wks or so now,,,9 seems like forever j/k lol. Thanks, I'm looking forward to the movie. I haven't read the book, just a summary online...Jay Gatsby sounds like our kind of guy haha
> 
> Have a good rest of your day bassman, hope the migraines are not too bad today. Puff puff pass grape apollo>>>>>>>>>>>>>(you and your daughter should put that cross on the top of your list)


Really bad migraine all day y-day, but none so far today.
Fingers crossed.
Ill pop some of them in a few months when I am getting into swing for the indoor projects


----------



## SupaM (May 27, 2013)

Posted this over in the TGA section, thought I'd share it here as well....

Caramelo x Vortex grown out in Super Soil. ATB! 
View attachment 2674855View attachment 2674856View attachment 2674857View attachment 2674858View attachment 2674863
I just chopped two, and have the last one flowering out....uber Potent! ATB!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 27, 2013)

I'd like to send a royal EFF you too sub. N its personal.


----------



## billcollector99 (May 27, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'd like to send a royal EFF you too sub. N its personal.


sub as in mr. cool?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 28, 2013)

Haha I'm thinking. A lot of us know him for the slimeball he is. For me it's personal


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 28, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'd like to send a royal EFF you too sub. N its personal.


What's going on man, things good in the hood?


----------



## SupaM (May 28, 2013)

Keeper pheno #2 of the Kandy Kush...curing atm....ATB!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 28, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> What's going on man, things good in the hood?


not really. But you know im a survivor. 4 days sober though, i think.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 28, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Keeper pheno #2 of the Kandy Kush...curing atm....ATB!
> View attachment 2676340


you can send my sample to __________________________, or i'll come get it


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 28, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> not really. But you know im a survivor. 4 days sober though, i think.


I must have missed something... and why the fuck would you go and do a crazy thing like that?


----------



## SupaM (May 29, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> not really. But you know im a survivor. 4 days sober though, i think.





TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> you can send my sample to __________________________, or i'll come get it


It's nothing.....you know how to reach out to me...ATB!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 29, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> not really. But you know im a survivor. 4 days sober though, i think.


Hang in there bro. I took a little riu hiatus but I'm back lol. Still need to spread your beans around,,,,bassman got some but that's about it so far. Wondering what the make up is of those Donkey Dick beans, I'm thinking about popping soon


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 29, 2013)

Speaking of the pk x sad lol, I tied down all of the tops a couple of weeks ago just for shits and giggles. They responded very nicely and will get flipped in a few days. There are 6 total, good yeilding and fast finishing dankity dankness


----------



## KushCanuck (May 29, 2013)

They look real lush HC, training looks familiar ... . Can`t wait to see them bud up for ya, sounds like a great strain! ATB,

KC


----------



## Bobotrank (May 29, 2013)

ok, dumb question in 3... 2... 1

what's the PK x SAD again? It looks and sounds lovely. . .

hope all is well HC!


----------



## KushCanuck (May 29, 2013)

If I remember correctly it`s Purple Kush x Stank Ape ... HC will likely correct me ... which would be great, haha

KC


----------



## Bobotrank (May 29, 2013)

Aha, thanks KC. I was right about the PK, wasn't so right the SAD, lol. Sounds like a winner in any event!

So HC, have you given up on the Blue Dream crosses? You said the N word awhile ago while referring to them... does that mean they got ixnayed?


----------



## KushCanuck (May 29, 2013)

Haha, sorry Bobo, the SAD would be a Stank Ape Dream cross combo I think ... he`s still working those wenches 

**Edit - The PK x SAD is Purple Kush x Sweet Afghan Delight, just double-checked Bobo! **
KC


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 29, 2013)

Thanks KC! They are one of poplars' crosses....the first run the jury was still out as the flavor seemed almost nonexistent. The second generation things were muchly improvedamundo! Good kushy taste and high. Very solid yeilder and I'l be damn if it's not another 7 weeker haha . A bit of a N hog and I can see by the pic, I'll give her one more good shot of green before flower. The colas get purple in colder weather but not a true purple strain otherwise. Maybe she leans towards the afghani side of things. Short and stout, all indie.


Bobro! What good man! 

Funny you should mention the blue dream crosses,,,,just filled my bong with some blue dream dom lol. It's good smoke but I'm smoking it along side the grape apollo lately and the ga blows it away. They are good yeilders though with fat heavy buds so they will get run through some more. There were 2 bd dom phenos which I kept and a super bud pheno which I gave away to my mover for an outdoor grow. It's has a lot of taste but not super tasty. That could improve with a cure though as well as the high. I like the strains that taste good and are potent as soon as they come down lol. 

I'll catch up with you buddy


----------



## billcollector99 (May 30, 2013)

lol. where did stank ape come from SAD..
more like Sweet Afghani Delight,

The only person i know of with a stank ape cross is bassman 

I have the only remaining pure stank ape beans that i know of.


----------



## KushCanuck (May 30, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> lol. where did stank ape come from SAD..
> more like Sweet Afghani Delight,
> 
> The only person i know of with a stank ape cross is bassman
> ...


Realized this afterwards BC, haha. Just didn`t look or sound right but remembered seeing it somewhere. Had to rference my list for HC crosses, haha. Nothing surprises me with y`all anymore BC, every time I see an Ape cross it looks incredible, still working on some mate?

KC


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (May 30, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Realized this afterwards BC, haha. Just didn`t look or sound right but remembered seeing it somewhere. Had to rference my list for HC crosses, haha. Nothing surprises me with y`all anymore BC, every time I see an Ape cross it looks incredible, still working on some mate?
> 
> KC


its Purple Kush clone from Norcal x Sweet Afghani Delicious 

Whats ups HC ? im good man livin in a hotel havn't smoked in 5 days or something, fuck i don't know. lol. hope all is well with you though .


----------



## ambedexteras (May 30, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> *And the single cola sog girls, these are at day 29....*
> 
> got a bunch of these going, thinking they are going to win
> 
> View attachment 1163721View attachment 1163720


hey man these are beautys, and the Blueberry a couple pics up is like mouth watering. such amazing pics and set up man i strive to get up to what you were doing with this shit like 2 yrs ago lol how do you get the plants to just be a str8 line of buds like that?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 31, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> its Purple Kush clone from Norcal x Sweet Afghani Delicious
> 
> Whats ups HC ? im good man livin in a hotel havn't smoked in 5 days or something, fuck i don't know. lol. hope all is well with you though .


Oh shit, living there by yourself or with your woman? Hope all is cool with you both man. Things are going really good here knock on wood. Got a great woman so everything else is icing. Experimenting with bigger plants, looking for bigger yeilds. You know same old same old 



ambedexteras said:


> hey man these are beautys, and the Blueberry a couple pics up is like mouth watering. such amazing pics and set up man i strive to get up to what you were doing with this shit like 2 yrs ago lol how do you get the plants to just be a str8 line of buds like that?


What's going on bro. I have two Blueberry that are a couple of weeks from harvest that are going to look just like that when they are done. The secret with that strain, at least that cut, is to use almost no nutes. I'm not sure which strain is in the pics above of the sog girls but you need certain characteristics in your plant, particularly one with minimal branching such as an indica with tight node spacing and to flower them shortly after the clones take root like anywhere from a few days to a couple of weeks.

Thanks for stopping in man!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 1, 2013)

Yeah, my Blueberry got almost no nutes... just a little supersoil at the bottom and that was it. Hmmm and I'm looking at a bud of it right now and it smells reeeeeeeetarded.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 2, 2013)

Haha your kidding, I just did that 5 min ago with my bb out the kitchen. I would say another week and a half 

What's friend my good ; ?)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 2, 2013)

I'll have to take pics of the pk x sad and I hope they do justice! And I'm learning something,,,,,,,,,,with vegging bigger plants, it an exponential growth thing lol (in my best Steve Martin voice from The Jerk). 

They are at day 2 of flower, they started to just snowball almost out of control a few week after I tied down the main tops


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 2, 2013)

That`s the thing about Cannabis ... likes some torture once in a while. Looking forward to you pics HC, the PK x SAD is pretty sexy, bet she loved that training . ATB mate,

KC


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 2, 2013)

got some new harvest shots up


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 2, 2013)

Coo man I'll check them out in a min


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 3, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Haha your kidding, I just did that 5 min ago with my bb out the kitchen. I would say another week and a half
> 
> What's friend my good ; ?)


Not much over here... just hustling with work. Jarred up all the BB and ?p x SB, speaking of smelling good. Everything else is pretty much ready to go in now, too. I've been hitting the Headband before bed, and it's awesome night time smoke. Has been putting me in the right place the past few nights for bed. Verrrry nice 

Let's see some of those pictures, Caveman!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2013)

I'm open as a tester now that im not growing, send samples to ____________________________________. 

Lol, hc i still have my house but im staying in a hotel for now w/ my lady. i should be moving soon but i won't be growing for a while. idk how long really.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 3, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Not much over here... just hustling with work. Jarred up all the BB and ?p x SB, speaking of smelling good. Everything else is pretty much ready to go in now, too. I've been hitting the Headband before bed, and it's awesome night time smoke. Has been putting me in the right place the past few nights for bed. Verrrry nice
> 
> Let's see some of those pictures, Caveman!!


I'm going to have to now huh lol. I will I promise ; !). I'm doing the same thing with 6 Blue Dream dom, as a matter of fact I'm tying them now right as we speak. And they are huge now! Can't wait to see them in three wks when they get flipped lol!

Between my garden and the landscaping around the house I've been pretty busy. Hell I just wanted the place to look respectable lol but with a woman now her and I have plans to turn this place into a showcase. It's got that potential.

What does your headband smell and taste like bobro?



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I'm open as a tester now that im not growing, send samples to ____________________________________.
> 
> Lol, hc i still have my house but im staying in a hotel for now w/ my lady. i should be moving soon but i won't be growing for a while. idk how long really.


As long as you and your lady are together man,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 3, 2013)

It is very diesel this one.... structure and smell just like the SD, but stone is just straight up night time weed. I'm not sure how much she yielded, but I'm pretty confident saying she took the cake in that category. 

One thing that I did this round was heavy defoliation. I know it's a bit of a controversial subject, but I honestly don't think I sacrificed anything in the weight department... All my main colas were super solid, and the lower growth that would normally be super larfy is all very dense nugget... this was my first time doing this, as well as mainlining my whole tent, so I'm not sure what was responsible for what. I am very interested in trying a side by side comparison at some point, though. I will also say that I think that if I tried to keep all the foliage on the plants my issues with PM would have been MUCH worse. I was able to really open up all my plants for airflow and light... two things I feel like I needed.

Whoa, that was a lot I just wrote. It must be the coffee I just drank... and the weed I haven't smoked today  I think I need to go take care of that. 

Look forward to seeing these bushes, brosef!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 3, 2013)

When it comes to defoliation I just do what feels right. Not too much comes off the first half of flower but especially the last week or two I'm always taking fans off. It gets to a point late in flower I think when the benefits of added light and airflow out weigh their need for all those leaves.

The Headband sounds pretty solid man, very cool. My dog cut is hb dom too....straight up dieselly stinkity stankity stunk. I was showing my little dutch girl some different seed banks and different strains on line last night and then I would go into the garden and get the strain we were looking at and see it in person, she got a kick out of that lol 

Just sitting down for the day ahhhhhh with a cup and a bongo of the hair of the DOG lol puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2013)

All thec dogs are pretty HB dom if you ask me, but its hard to say because HB has OG in it, and dog is essentially HB x OG. You'll know your og dom dogs by the flowering time being extended a bit, but having grown OG and HB so many times and DOG even more, id say most pheno's are HB dom. there was a sativa HB pheno from the same batch that created dog, but it was not the "mom" (remember thelma?)


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2013)

And thelma(the sativa hb) was actually part of a twin seedling where its sister (louise) was indica dom.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 3, 2013)

I vaguely remember that story but never knew what it was about lol. Out of my original 4 dog plants way back when, one was a big sativa dom beast that ended up being too hermi prone to keep


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 3, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> And thelma(the sativa hb) was actually part of a twin seedling where its sister (louise) was indica dom.


Haha that's weird


----------



## SupaM (Jun 3, 2013)

Always learning something round this b!tch lol. I ran a HB(sour kush), but ended up seeded. I think a light leak got me..
Shame too definitely SD dom, and no clone.....wtf!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 3, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Always learning something round this b!tch lol. I ran a HB(sour kush), but ended up seeded. I think a light leak got me..
> Shame too definitely SD dom, and no clone.....wtf!


Ouch that hurts huh. Something tells me you will be finding a headband dom gem though when fall comes and you give those a go


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 3, 2013)

Here they are finally lol. I have 6 of these that are carbon copies of each other.

Purple Kush x Sweet Afghani Delicious at day 4....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 3, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Always learning something round this b!tch lol. I ran a HB(sour kush), but ended up seeded. I think a light leak got me..
> Shame too definitely SD dom, and no clone.....wtf!


HB(sourkush) Are VERY hermi prone if you don't have the right pheno, hell even if you do. My pheno always gave me beans when she was done, a nice parting gift.


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 3, 2013)

billcollector99 said:


> lol. where did stank ape come from SAD..
> more like Sweet Afghani Delight,
> 
> The only person i know of with a stank ape cross is bassman
> ...


I have 1 Stank Ape bean left.
I had 2 I know I did....but only one is in the pen now.

I was hoping to pop a boy and a girl and breed more

I did find one bean in a bud from the stank I flowered, but not sure if it is selfed or from random pollen....


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 4, 2013)

one bean is most likely selfed. pollen rarely travels alone.


----------



## SupaM (Jun 4, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> HB(sourkush) Are VERY hermi prone if you don't have the right pheno, hell even if you do. My pheno always gave me beans when she was done, a nice parting gift.


Whew, thanks I was starting to worry....I haven't had any beans in my buds in a few years lol I let some dry, and seeing if they're viable...ATB!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 4, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Whew, thanks I was starting to worry....I haven't had any beans in my buds in a few years lol I let some dry, and seeing if they're viable...ATB!


It came to the point i wasn't cloning HB, even though it was bomb, i was just poppin selfies. it is hard to breed with as well. i had 2 failed attempts and so did my guy on here.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 4, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Whew, thanks I was starting to worry....I haven't had any beans in my buds in a few years lol I let some dry, and seeing if they're viable...ATB!


did you get that hellish rain last night?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 4, 2013)

Go big or go home right lol.

These are the 6 Blue Dream Dom that got tied down yesterday and will veg for two or three more weeks. Very nice looking buds, big gooey and heavy with a good amount of frost and has a euphoric and energetic high.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 4, 2013)

I got to sample blue dream buds last week for my first time, that is some delicious bud! I would sure like to get my hands on the haze parent in that cross. The background taste of it in that cross reminded me of something I toked at a Dead show, mmmmmmm! Back then people didn't name drop too much though, at least not around us hillbillies


----------



## SupaM (Jun 4, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> did you get that hellish rain last night?


Fux yeah! Thought the roof was gonna give lol ATB!


----------



## billcollector99 (Jun 6, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I have 1 Stank Ape bean left.
> I had 2 I know I did....but only one is in the pen now.
> 
> I was hoping to pop a boy and a girl and breed more
> ...


I found the rest of mine


----------



## Voidling (Jun 8, 2013)

Has any one heard of brainstorm? Got given couple seeds for it, May be Spanish genetics but not sure. Also Dutch passion orange bud


----------



## SupaM (Jun 9, 2013)

I've heard the name somewhere, but no nothing of its characteristics.... ATB!


----------



## SupaM (Jun 9, 2013)

Originally named Pyramid, it's a sativa comprised of (HazexSkunk)x White Widow the breeder is De Sjamaan according to Seedfinder.eu.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 9, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Originally named Pyramid, it's a sativa comprised of (HazexSkunk)x White Widow the breeder is De Sjamaan according to Seedfinder.eu.


There is also a brainstor HAze from delta 9 labs, the genetics are (Land Race Thai (mother)) x (father Stargazer (Sensi Star x Warlock x AK-47))


----------



## Voidling (Jun 9, 2013)

All they could remember was it was supposed to be a energy get shit done kind of strain. Thanks


----------



## Voidling (Jun 10, 2013)

I think I broke something. I've been busy with family health issues so haven't been around. Hope all is well


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jun 10, 2013)

You think you broke something??? Best wishes... everything's cool here


----------



## Voidling (Jun 10, 2013)

yup the thread got really quiet


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jun 11, 2013)

Ah haha for a moment I thought you meant you thought you broke a bone but you weren't sure... I was like huh???


----------



## Voidling (Jun 11, 2013)

Well when one is altered enough one can never be too sure of anything


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 11, 2013)

Bueller? Bueller??

Is there anybody out there? Just nod if you can hear me. Is there anyone at home?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 11, 2013)

?p puff puff paaassssss  . . . .

Hey brudda.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jun 11, 2013)

Just finished a batch of brownies for going to see This Is The End tomorrow. Got brownies, gonna be loading up a monster cone that we won't possibly be able to finish.... then enjoying a couple of beers at the theater  My only wish is to one day find a movie theater that allows smoking cannabis during the show  

Picked up a magnum xxxl hood used for $125... getting ready to hook up my 600w. Now witness the power of this fully armed and operational grow cab! HPS vs LED side by side battle getting started (empire vs rebels?)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 11, 2013)

How's trics mon amie ; ?)

I dropped in to try and figure out some plant problems I have been having with every strain. According to the charts, I have a couple of issues going on...Phosporus def in most plants and Potassium def in some. I'm at a loss, are they getting to much nutes, are they not getting enough. My PH is monitored so I don't think it's that. 1-3 tsp of dolmite lime/gal of OF should not be messing up the ph of the soil but really not sure what's up and what's down lol. My great big PK x SAD are all crisping up from the bottom up (fan leaves). Kind of sad looking at them haha


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 11, 2013)

Oh no! That's no good. Think maybe you're over feeding and getting a lockout? When was the last time you gave them food?


----------



## Voidling (Jun 11, 2013)

Sorry can't help you with diagnosis

Do brownies always keep a pretty strong green taste our did I mess up?


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 11, 2013)

I thought it was lock-out initially too HC when you posted to my thread. Bobo`s on to it here ... Got any shots to help out?

KC


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 11, 2013)

And HC has admitted to pushing it with the nutes, which is always a fine line I'm learning more and more and more.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 11, 2013)

It is a fine line. I would have to say that I'm pushing them too much. I had been going by the feeding schedule on the back of the bottles but a couple months ago I picked up a feeding schedule at the store that makes the nutes and started following them, which called for almost twice what I had been feeding them. And the problem has been getting worse so I would have to say too much nutes. I thought nute burn started at the top and worked down though, no?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 11, 2013)

This is the guide I was looking at.....https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 11, 2013)

flush your soil or get some hygrozyme


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 11, 2013)

From l to r... GA x (SB x BD) at week 4 flower, PK x SAD at week 1.5 flower and Blue Dream dom in veg


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 11, 2013)

I`m with T on this one HC ... hygrozyme is what you need brother

KC


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 11, 2013)

looks like nute burn to me.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jun 11, 2013)

Me three (nute burn)


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 11, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> From l to r... GA x (SB x BD) at week 4 flower, PK x SAD at week 1.5 flower and Blue Dream dom in veg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


heat stress? or did you spray an insecticide?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 12, 2013)

Hey what aev what's happening my brother.

The first two leaves had been sprayed with azamax but not the third. It's not heat stress, temps average in the low 80's in the summer. Think I'll incorporate some hygrozyme into my regiment and start using lighter doses of nutes. Usually they get fed with every other watering but maybe it should be every third watering. In any case,,,,less nutes lol!

how did you like the Artic Express mang?


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 12, 2013)

My .02 You need a bit more Mg, just a tsp of epsom salt top dressed should correct you time release style. If it were burn it would be top down as you correctly stated. Low Mg can cause a lockout but it looks like it's hungry too, I wouldn't back off the nutes before you correct the Mg, you may end up bumping them. Mg can be sprayed as foliar as well if you want quicker results.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 12, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey what aev what's happening my brother.
> 
> The first two leaves had been sprayed with azamax but not the third. It's not heat stress, temps average in the low 80's in the summer. Think I'll incorporate some hygrozyme into my regiment and start using lighter doses of nutes. Usually they get fed with every other watering but maybe it should be every third watering. In any case,,,,less nutes lol!
> 
> how did you like the Artic Express mang?


It's awesome so far I'm letting it get a good cure before I put too much thought into judging it. I still have a bit left on the table I need to harvest. Feeding every other water w full strength is way to much! Try cutting back more than you would on first thought


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 12, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> My .02 You need a bit more Mg, just a tsp of epsom salt top dressed should correct you time release style. If it were burn it would be top down as you correctly stated. Low Mg can cause a lockout but it looks like it's hungry too, I wouldn't back off the nutes before you correct the Mg, you may end up bumping them. Mg can be sprayed as foliar as well if you want quicker results.


Mg was the one that would always lock out on me first if I was overfeeding... I'd get a little leaf curl (if that, even) but I'd immediately start getting that necrotic crispry brown shit going on... 

Guys, please remind me... Hygrozyme does what again? I thought it ate up dead root mass or something . . . . enzymatic phagocytosis stuff, right? Hah. That made me sound smart.


----------



## kushking42 (Jun 12, 2013)

hygrozyme is good for cleaning out your wallet... and thats about it.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jun 12, 2013)

kushking42 said:


> hygrozyme is good for cleaning out your wallet... and thats about it.


Yep, I got two sealed bottles I won't use.


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 12, 2013)

I think a light nute burn would start at the top and be shown in the fresh leaves, but a heavy nute burn will just fry the whole plant like that. in my experiances. I fried some plants one year.. will never do that again..i tend not to use my nutes at full strength..


----------



## SupaM (Jun 12, 2013)

KK42, what's shakin', big brotha! ATB!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the help everyone. Thinking that I'll take your advice cowboy and topdress with 1 tsp (doesn't seem like much for a 3.5 gal container though) but I will back off on the nutes a bit. Definitely noticed the frying starting to get bad around the same time that I increased their feed schedule. I have six blue dream dom that are vegging in 3.5 gal but are young enough so there is not any burning going on yet. I'll use them to try and judge how much to feed.

Come to think of it, out of the run that's coming down in a few days, 2 blueberry, 2 DOG and 2 C4, the bb get almost no nutes and the C4 gets low doses and neither of those strains have that burning going on. And speaking of them, it's time to get wake them up lol 


Puff puff pass Double Grape Apollo>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 13, 2013)

Blueberry at 7.5 wks with one dose of Cornucopia Energy at week 1 of flower and one dose of Cornucopia X halfway through flowering. Can't afford the Nitrozyme right now so I just started supplementing with mollases (2 or 3 times) and everything gets Earth Juice every couple of weeks. The yeild on the Blueberry varies greatly depending on how she's grown. She very finicky and these girls here are as chunky as they get


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 13, 2013)

And speaking of chunkers, C4 the momma of the boom mutha fucka


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 13, 2013)

I got to thinking about the part where you say your using full strength nutes, that's not like you! lol
As for the Mg, it doesn't take much usually. I know you use dolomite lime which usually has some Ca/Mg in it too most water sources have extra calcium but often lack the magnesium necessary to balance the intake many strains want (people need this balance also, can't intake the Ca without the Mg, there are some interesting studies about Mg deficiencies in people). Additionally these micro-elements fluctuate in their sources so this run may be circumstantially different in your additives. This is the kind of stuff that gets folks to using RO water and controlling specific minerals too. If it makes you feel better I have had similar issues lately causing me to employ better water filtration and tighter control of these variables as well. You would be surprised to see the quality fluctuation in water supplies.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 14, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I got to thinking about the part where you say your using full strength nutes, that's not like you! lol
> As for the Mg, it doesn't take much usually. I know you use dolomite lime which usually has some Ca/Mg in it too most water sources have extra calcium but often lack the magnesium necessary to balance the intake many strains want (people need this balance also, can't intake the Ca without the Mg, there are some interesting studies about Mg deficiencies in people). Additionally these micro-elements fluctuate in their sources so this run may be circumstantially different in your additives. This is the kind of stuff that gets folks to using RO water and controlling specific minerals too. If it makes you feel better I have had similar issues lately causing me to employ better water filtration and tighter control of these variables as well. You would be surprised to see the quality fluctuation in water supplies.


Thanks cowboy.

I think I have been slowly almost without realizing it, pushing the girls with the nutes to see what they can take. Your right, I used to subscribe to the theory of less is more, which I got from Rick the guy who makes the Cornucopia. The Blueberry and C4 did real good with minimal nutes and didn't burn up like everyone else. 

Took some shots of the GDP x Blue Dream yesterday. Now that is some nice smelling pot I tell ya, especially the GDP phenos. Thinking I'm going to keep it all mwahaha


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 14, 2013)

GDP x Blue Dream at 6 wks compliments of pops


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 14, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> My .02 You need a bit more Mg, just a tsp of epsom salt top dressed should correct you time release style. If it were burn it would be top down as you correctly stated. Low Mg can cause a lockout but it looks like it's hungry too, I wouldn't back off the nutes before you correct the Mg, you may end up bumping them. Mg can be sprayed as foliar as well if you want quicker results.


Just watered the vegging Blue Dream doms with the 1 tsp of epsom salt per Drs orders. The PK x SAD are less than 2 wks into flower, when they wake up I'll do the same.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 14, 2013)

I know I'm late, but I recommended hygrozyne because it does as advertised. And on top of that it will rid the soil of excess salts. And then I would recommend a flush, with a very light feeding. As far as hygrozyme, you get what you pay for. In my case having had cannazyme, sensizyme n hygrozyme at the same time I have seen it work better in person.
if you have the products take some dead roots from wherever and get three cups or something put riots in each one and add the enzyme products, by the next day the dead roots will be gone, but not the same with the other two. Even seen it done w/ paper towels. 

btw I'm on my celly, I'm in my new spot didn't get to bless the apartment with a blunt yesterday hopefully soon. I still didn't get the net and cable turned on here yet.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 14, 2013)

Man that GDP x BD looks randy! mmmmmm I bet that sucker is going to be killer!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 14, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> I know I'm late, but I recommended hygrozyne because it does as advertised. And on top of that it will rid the soil of excess salts. And then I would recommend a flush, with a very light feeding. As far as hygrozyme, you get what you pay for. In my case having had cannazyme, sensizyme n hygrozyme at the same time I have seen it work better in person.
> if you have the products take some dead roots from wherever and get three cups or something put riots in each one and add the enzyme products, by the next day the dead roots will be gone, but not the same with the other two. Even seen it done w/ paper towels.
> 
> btw I'm on my celly, I'm in my new spot didn't get to bless the apartment with a blunt yesterday hopefully soon. I still didn't get the net and cable turned on here yet.


Thanks for the tip T. I also supplement with Earth Juice which is supposed to do something similiar (?) but I don't really know for sure lol. Has lots of good things plants like though. 

New pad huh, cool beans! Always a shot in the arm, good luck with it!



colocowboy said:


> Man that GDP x BD looks randy! mmmmmm I bet that sucker is going to be killer!


They look randy cowboy and they smell like candy! At least the GDP phenos do. Like potent potent candy lol! You know how you can just smell the potency sometimes? That what some of these smell like. There's 8 total in that pic, one or two of them are ubbbbbbber frosty too 

I broke up with blondie tonight. She loved me to pieces and I hated having to do it but to be honest she really wasn't the one. She's a big girl, she'll be fine and more importantly she's not vindictive


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 14, 2013)

Lol,HC your on the right track. In and out the garden. You gotta go for what u like, but who am I tellin? Have a good one.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 15, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol,HC your on the right track. In and out the garden. You gotta go for what u like, but who am I tellin? Have a good one.


Thanks man, you have a good one too.

Pretty funny last night, the new ex met the old ex.....right in my kitchen hehe. Not too funny really, it was a bit of a scene but oh well oh well it's over and done with. Like I said, the new ex is not vindictive thank my lucky balls lol.


----------



## SupaM (Jun 15, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks man, you have a good one too.
> 
> Pretty funny last night, the new ex met the old ex.....right in my kitchen hehe. Not too funny really, it was a bit of a scene but oh well oh well it's over and done with. Like I said, the new ex is not vindictive thank my lucky balls lol.


Morning, HC, cave dwellers, erbody, all y'all! Great day above ground (for plants and humans alike) ATB! 
Puff,puff, pass Kandy Kush #2


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 15, 2013)

Oh man, I think I might have paid tickets to see that show lol
Sorry to hear it didn't work out, seemed like you were pretty stoked! Ah well, things get better ya?!

Ah, thanks supa! Morning y'all, puff, puff, pass......


----------



## SupaM (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah, HC, wtfrenchtoast.....? You run through 'em faster than I used to lol ATB!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 15, 2013)

The timing these chicks have is just impeccable lmao....I broke up at 5, at 9 I'm drawing the blinds to my bedroom and I look out and don't I see blondie in the driveway probably coming to get her shit, we make eye contact haha, and of course she sees my ex standing next to me in the window. Not awkward at all ahahahaha

puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 15, 2013)

bwahahahahah, that's priceless!


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow ... interesting morning for our man HC, haha. Morning y`all, thanks for the chuckles . Puff, puff, pass --- OG18 bongs 

KC


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 15, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> bwahahahahah, that's priceless!


I know isn't it lol!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 15, 2013)

Well maybe I can put my energy back into the girls instead of trying to get my house to look like a friggen magazine showcase haha.

I have 12 of these, 6 are carbon copies and will be flipped any day and the other half are 3 wks behind : !)

Blue Dream dom...


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jun 15, 2013)

new ex met the old ex? Man I musta been high and missed something  i didn't even know there was a new ex

meet the new boss.... same as the old boss.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 15, 2013)

Nah man you didn't miss it lol, it all just went down since last night 

My poor PK x SAD. I have 6 of these coming up on two weeks flower. Going to have to baby them for the rest of the way


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 15, 2013)

This is mine that I was working on a few months ago. Grape Apollo x (Super Bud x Blue Dream). The GA is from Dizzle over at Frost Bros and I used my resin dripper cut that I had found as the mom. The SB x BD is from pops . I was going to introduce my Pure Skunk male into the mix but I wasn't impresses enough with the female skunk to keep them and I gave them away.

I have all 3 phenos still, I think this is only the second generation and all 3 are mighty fine. Keepers in anyones gardens. It's going to be hard to cut any of the phenos loose, they all finish quick, one has ubber fucking dubber frost (yes headstash!) and out of the other 2 one is a better yeilder than the other (the one in the pic). But being that they are only in their second generation maybe they'll impress me even more when these are done. There are 5 in flower right now at around 4 wks

All of the girls are in 3.5 gal containers these days too, up from the 1.75 gal rosepots


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 15, 2013)

Lookin' good HC i'm glad your doing those genetics some justice.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 15, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin' good HC i'm glad your doing those genetics some justice.


Thanks brudda. There seems to be a lot of Humbolt County genetics in the cave these days lol. 

So you thinking bigger yeilds with the donkey dick beans? I saw how you made it, just need to go back and reread it lol

Enjoy your new pad man


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 15, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks brudda. There seems to be a lot of Humbolt County genetics in the cave these days lol.
> 
> So you thinking bigger yeilds with the donkey dick beans? I saw how you made it, just need to go back and reread it lol
> 
> Enjoy your new pad man


Yea ill go back and find pics of it. Happy fathers day weekend too bruh.

With a very short veg.




And although i am calling it donkey dick i am sure it is 60's kush f2's or Ck x Lush. the mom was one of those unknowns that popped up in an already taken pot. But i was certain it was 60's from leaf size.look and smell alone. The pops was the rogue 60's male that pollinated my whole tent at the moment. Ck x Lushed all yielded well but this one had longggg colas i would def top that bitch. i wish i had my pics labeled and the search feature wasnt a piece of shit i know i got more pics.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 15, 2013)

Good call T, Happy Fathers Day to all you Dads out there!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 15, 2013)

Ah yes I remember that girl, she was a looker. I may have to go drop those beans into some water lol  I'm like a kid in a candy store, so many choices!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2013)

CavemaN!! what the fuck is UP? lookin very tasty in da crib as ususall...has the snow finally melted? im melting away here in 106 degrees. We had about 3 raindrops fall yesterday. I though a pigeion shit on me when they fell. lol..I havent seen felt, heard rain in over 6 months.its so hot here the Gila monsters are hitch hiking with signs that say.. take me to Alaska.lol
Arent you worried that when you flip your crop to 12/12 to fish out the females for 2 weeks then flip back to veg.. that they might hermi on later.? DO you do this often? very fascinating approach , you never seece to amaze me dude. hope your doing well and have a very happy FAthers DAY!!


----------



## Voidling (Jun 17, 2013)

I believe hc will flower clones to sex the plants rather than flip the whole plant.

HC now you know how I feel with all the birds. Best Christmases I've ever had. Thank you one and all


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 17, 2013)

I think he flipped the whole plant Void, from what I understood anyways. I`ve done this in the past with my only herms resulting in my own light leaks, not plant stress. It should only take about a week to be able to determine for both, but you`ll want 3-4 weeks for reveg to get ready for a proper flower. Nice work over there HC, I`ll keep you posted on the BBM`s

KC


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jun 17, 2013)

Or you can just get a microscope and sex'em at 4-5 weeks with no flip


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 18, 2013)

Sometimes if I pop 10-20 beans and I know I'm not looking for males I'll sex em while they're young, toss the males and put the fems back in veg for a while, and some strains take a long time. But I never had issues and it helped save real estate.


----------



## Voidling (Jun 18, 2013)

New York Mom Accused of Running $3 Million Marijuana Operation Indicted

http://abcnews.go.com/US/york-mom-accused-running-million-marijuana-operation-indicted/story?id=19430805


----------



## SupaM (Jun 19, 2013)

Read all about her last week....another grower got busted, and ratted her out. She was pumping out a warehouse for years. Sad..


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes... the real question is was she as fuckable as nancy botwin.... hmmmmm


----------



## SupaM (Jun 19, 2013)

Not quite....but pretty decent and Real lol look up Scarsdale pot warehouse ATB!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jun 19, 2013)

Best I could find


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey people what's up. Another absolutely stunning day in the green mtns. Unfortunately I'm stuck inside trimming right now, getting out tonight though. My chick and I are going to go watch my son and his band The Secret Lives open up for Twenty One Pilots this evening!


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 20, 2013)

So is it your new old chick, or your old new chick?
haha

Have a great time HC!


----------



## SupaM (Jun 20, 2013)

^^^^lmmfao


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 20, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> So is it your new old chick, or your old new chick?
> haha
> 
> Have a great time HC!


That would be my old new chick lol. No wait, my new old chick! No wait, oh I'm so confused now. One of them haha. The nice one 

Show was awesome, we had a blast!

Chilling with one of my old favorites, C4 puff puff pass


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey HC and everyone!
I am still around and doing my thing, just busy lately.
I have my outdoor going, and some inside as well since I ran out sooner than expected.
I am gonna try out the ebb and gro in a few months after my indoor is done flowering.
Thats when Ill be popp'n seeds.

Hope all is well around here, and HC awesome to go see him play!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 20, 2013)

Hey hey bassman good to see you. About to go make a midnight mcdonalds run lol, wicked munchies. 

How's trics?


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 20, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey hey bassman good to see you. About to go make a midnight mcdonalds run lol, wicked munchies.
> 
> How's trics?


I am smoking a bowl of DR Atomics NL.
I like it not too energetic not sleepy and kinda spacey.
Tacos for dinner here, and I just had a pbj.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 20, 2013)

Love tacos, had them twice this week already.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 20, 2013)

I love some tacos too, twice this week also..... munching on a peanut butter fudge shake and tokin some sfv og... mmmm 
puff, puff, pass....


----------



## Voidling (Jun 21, 2013)

A life sentence &#8230; for pot?

http://www.salon.com/2013/06/21/why_is_an_obama_appointee_launching_an_anti_marijuana_crusade/


----------



## SupaM (Jun 22, 2013)

Sad article, Void....wow, scary


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jun 22, 2013)

People like that US attorney need payback... it's messed up that he's going to get away with ruining all those people's lives and he'll probably get some kind of promotion for it or something


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 22, 2013)

The ruthless always seem to thrive ... hopefully karma will catch up to them Reef

Here`s some pr0n to lighten the day, Cataract Kush Day 44
View attachment 2709258

ATB guys, hope all`s well,

KC


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jun 22, 2013)

ooh that kush looks dank as hell... and happy


----------



## SupaM (Jun 22, 2013)

That new camera is doin' work, KC! ATB!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> The ruthless always seem to thrive ... hopefully karma will catch up to them Reef
> 
> Here`s some pr0n to lighten the day, Cataract Kush Day 44
> View attachment 2709258
> ...


Lookin' damn good KC. You mid if i steal, or better yet. you Post em up in my thread . Great job.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 24, 2013)

Also HC, did you ever get a new cam? i have mine over here collecting dust  its a canon elph HS


----------



## Voidling (Jun 24, 2013)

Plants do math

Plants do math to get through the night

http://earthsky.org/uncategorized/plants-do-math-to-get-through-the-night


----------



## KushCanuck (Jun 24, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lookin' damn good KC. You mid if i steal, or better yet. you Post em up in my thread . Great job.


By all means T, I`ll put up a couple nice ones so you feel at home amongst some Kushsickles . ATB mate,

KC


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 25, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> I love some tacos too, twice this week also..... munching on a peanut butter fudge shake and tokin some sfv og... mmmm
> puff, puff, pass....


How u like the sfv og Colo?


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 25, 2013)

I really like it, it's one of the best I have/had. It reminds me of some old school dankitude. The pineyness speaks to my inner carpenter, the room smell of an open bag is unreal and the dank cloud following just makes you wanna burn it again! That is troublesome though if you keep going.... lol Is it just me or are OGs better when they are more fresh opposed to longer cures, in terms of taste?!?! I can't decide if I like it better than Tahoe though. I recently got a dispensary cut of an "og kush" with no origin, wondering what that will be like. It was free so I'm not bitchin'


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 25, 2013)

Nice dude. I had the SFV cut, but never flowered it due to lack of space. I know it's not a big yielder, but the greats usually aren't. I'll have to pick it back up again.

And I kinda agree on the OG cure thing, too. I've got some Headband that is mellowing out a lot (not necessarily bad), but the way it started out was insane. Way more "slap ya face" sorta smell when you'd crack a jar the first week or so. Granted, it's only part OG, but still... I hear ya.

Alrighty, back to work. Caveman, hope all is well in da mountains.  Busy as a bee over at my pad. Gonna go puff some Sour D and clean some shit up. puff puff paaassssssssss


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 25, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Nice dude. I had the SFV cut, but never flowered it due to lack of space. I know it's not a big yielder, but the greats usually aren't. I'll have to pick it back up again.
> 
> And I kinda agree on the OG cure thing, too. I've got some Headband that is mellowing out a lot (not necessarily bad), but the way it started out was insane. Way more "slap ya face" sorta smell when you'd crack a jar the first week or so. Granted, it's only part OG, but still... I hear ya.
> 
> Alrighty, back to work. Caveman, hope all is well in da mountains.  Busy as a bee over at my pad. Gonna go puff some Sour D and clean some shit up. puff puff paaassssssssss


haha, You always have some killer cuts.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 26, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> CavemaN!! what the fuck is UP? lookin very tasty in da crib as ususall...has the snow finally melted? im melting away here in 106 degrees. We had about 3 raindrops fall yesterday. I though a pigeion shit on me when they fell. lol..I havent seen felt, heard rain in over 6 months.its so hot here the Gila monsters are hitch hiking with signs that say.. take me to Alaska.lol
> Arent you worried that when you flip your crop to 12/12 to fish out the females for 2 weeks then flip back to veg.. that they might hermi on later.? DO you do this often? very fascinating approach , you never seece to amaze me dude. hope your doing well and have a very happy FAthers DAY!!


Hey ambzy baby long time! We have been getting all of your rain hon, my ark is almost done and I have a spot reserved for ya. Forgot you were married though so you had better f your hubby silly and get that pretty ass of yours over here. We have had a handful of beautiful days but an incredibly wet spring, roads washed out and all the fun stuff that goes with it. Farmers fields under water blah blah blah. There are thousands of streams in this little state and they just love to wash roads out. The past week and the upcoming week is just rain rain rain t storms rain rain t storms lol 

Guess we'll find out together about flipping early and then flipping them back to veg. I think they will be fine and it was like T had said...it's a way to save real estate, space is a precious commodity in the cave 

Love ya sweetness hope all is well, stop back anytime!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 26, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Also HC, did you ever get a new cam? i have mine over here collecting dust  its a canon elph HS


Hey T thanks but yes I did get one last year. Not real happy with it but some of the fault is mine. I need to work on my skills lol. Hey too funny, I just went to look at what is is and its a Canon elph HS haha. 



Bobotrank said:


> Nice dude. I had the SFV cut, but never flowered it due to lack of space. I know it's not a big yielder, but the greats usually aren't. I'll have to pick it back up again.
> 
> And I kinda agree on the OG cure thing, too. I've got some Headband that is mellowing out a lot (not necessarily bad), but the way it started out was insane. Way more "slap ya face" sorta smell when you'd crack a jar the first week or so. Granted, it's only part OG, but still... I hear ya.
> 
> Alrighty, back to work. Caveman, hope all is well in da mountains.  Busy as a bee over at my pad. Gonna go puff some Sour D and clean some shit up. puff puff paaassssssssss


Hey bobro whats good man! All is well in the Green Mtns, how's the fam man? Lowered my numbers a bit over here (which is prolly a good thing lol) with running larger girls, so that equates to less work. Why the heck didn't I do that before haha j/k. First harvest of the 3.5 gal containers is in two week, buds are massive! It's the GA x (SB x BD) that I made. After that are some huge bushes...PK x SAD and then Blue Dream dom. Stoked about the increase in yeild.

I have noticed that some of my strains smell better in the first few days of cure and I always wonder if it will come back with a longer cure. But it's never around long enough for me to tell haha ; !)

Have a good one buddy, I'll talk to you  GDP x Blue Dream puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Thanks KC that's what we need over here speaking of taking pics!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 26, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> haha, You always have some killer cuts.


All thanks to Harborside, my friend. They just pack the fire in there... I've never had a cut that I've been sorry with because of genetics from that place. 



Highlanders cave said:


> Hey bobro whats good man! All is well in the Green Mtns, how's the fam man? Lowered my numbers a bit over here (which is prolly a good thing lol) with running larger girls, so that equates to less work. Why the heck didn't I do that before haha j/k. First harvest of the 3.5 gal containers is in two week, buds are massive! It's the GA x (SB x BD) that I made. After that are some huge bushes...PK x SAD and then Blue Dream dom. Stoked about the increase in yeild.
> 
> I have noticed that some of my strains smell better in the first few days of cure and I always wonder if it will come back with a longer cure. But it's never around long enough for me to tell haha ; !)
> 
> Have a good one buddy, I'll talk to you  GDP x Blue Dream puff puff pass>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Not too much brudda, just dropping in to say high. Smart man doin' what yer doing. I kinda like the larger plants myself, too. They can go longer between waterings, and just seem all around happier. I say all this knowing, of course, that I will probably jump back in with a round of 16 x 1 gallons in a SOG setup, lol. I'm sure I'll be watering everyday, lol.

oh gimme dat joint! yoooooiiink!   >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 2, 2013)

Just showin' off my latest for the cavedwellers... this looks like it's going to be a good batch most of'em started popping flowers at day 7 or 8 a few a day or 2 later. Come on August!

[video=youtube;XOpZFhoInL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOpZFhoInL0[/video]


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 3, 2013)

That's friggen awesome bongwell! Nice garden and nice happy plants man! Everything looks dialed in, good job training too


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 3, 2013)

So I'm looking through my mail yesterday and I get what looks to be a summons lol. I wasn't too suprised, I have a bill or two that I'm behind on, but when I opened it I was very suprised.

Supa you dog haha, you got me good!! Muchos thanks brudda


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 3, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> That's friggen awesome bongwell! Nice garden and nice happy plants man! Everything looks dialed in, good job training too


Thanks it's time to bump in the co2 next week then they'll really get happy


----------



## KushCanuck (Jul 3, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Just showin' off my latest for the cavedwellers... this looks like it's going to be a good batch most of'em started popping flowers at day 7 or 8 a few a day or 2 later. Come on August!
> 
> [video=youtube;XOpZFhoInL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOpZFhoInL0[/video]


Looking tip-top Reef, some real masterful shit there buddy. Liking your sprout line-up, the Pennywise and SpaceJill should be nice . Hope you`re doing as well as your garden Reef, ATB

KC


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm thinking I hit the nail on the head with this strain. I was shooting for yeild, potency, flowering time and flavor pretty much in that order. Still to be named but for the couple of pacs that have gone out it was called the resin dripper cross. Thanks go to dizzle for the GA mother that I used and to pops for the male

Grape Apollo x (Super Bud x Blue Dream) at a little under 6 weeks...


----------



## KushCanuck (Jul 3, 2013)

Hell yeah HC, good to see ya posting your garden again, looking damn swell sir ... pun completely intended . I`m littered with beans for ya too mate, just swamped lately to get anything together. Hope you`re well as well HC,

KC


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 3, 2013)

KushCanuck said:


> Hell yeah HC, good to see ya posting your garden again, looking damn swell sir ... pun completely intended . I`m littered with beans for ya too mate, just swamped lately to get anything together. Hope you`re well as well HC,
> 
> KC


No rush my brother, at this rate I'm never going to be able to grow out all of the different strains that I have in bean form but I would be honored to have some of your genetics in the cave man! Just got some Kandy Kush and Skunks beans yesterday. And if I'm not mistaken, someone else in my town did too lmao.Your girls over in your journal are coming down the home stretch and looking nice, I've been keeping track of them 

Yeah the Resin Dripper cross is really impressing me, hairs are receding buds are hard and golf ball size easily. And they still have another week! They are at day 40 since switching over to flower. They are all frosty but one pheno takes after the mom with tons of resin dripping off the leaves and a sweet smell. Her yield is slightly less than the other 2 phenos,,,,,,,can you say head stash lol ; !)

Later man we'll have to catch up sometime!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah the cave's been quiet lately  Your girls look real happy and plump.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 3, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Yeah the cave's been quiet lately  Your girls look real happy and plump.


Yeah my girl said it's because I'm happier lately lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 3, 2013)

Cindy 99 pineapple pheno, not sure how many days but she is usually done in 7 weeks. She is in the dark closet right now and on the chopping block tomorrow







PK x SAD at 4.5 weeks. Another quick finishing strain with good yield of nice pot!






Blue Dream dom day 1, she's the biggest yielder with large rock hard buds and takes 8.5 weeks to finish


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 3, 2013)

Fuck yeah.

Blueberry puff puff paaassssss


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 3, 2013)

Hey just realized I aint been in here for forever! Must have accidentally unsubbed from my phone! anywho re-subbed and on board.


----------



## SupaM (Jul 4, 2013)

What....skunks...?breeders pack? Whaaaaaaaaaatttttttt, you must have one Helluva circle around you! LOL I hope you make magic with them beans, broseph ATB!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 4, 2013)

Happy 4th HC! and everybody else!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 8, 2013)

HC, Whatup Man? seems like everybody is so busy. Hope life is good for you struggles n all. Cuz we all got em


----------



## ghb (Jul 9, 2013)

i think i need to start dishing out more rep points lol. i haven't been on here in months and it wont even let me rep you. seems like last time i was here you had found the nhk, a kush that finished in 7 weeks. now you've managed to get a blue dream cross to finish in 8.5 weeks and that super grape dream looks like it will be another great bread winner too.

just thought i would say i like what you're doing. you seem to be in a happier mood than the last time we chatted, finally got a decent woman back in your life eh?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 9, 2013)

ghb said:


> i think i need to start dishing out more rep points lol. i haven't been on here in months and it wont even let me rep you. seems like last time i was here you had found the nhk, a kush that finished in 7 weeks. now you've managed to get a blue dream cross to finish in 8.5 weeks and that super grape dream looks like it will be another great bread winner too.
> 
> just thought i would say i like what you're doing. you seem to be in a happier mood than the last time we chatted, finally got a decent woman back in your life eh?


You wanna try NHK? we can set that up.


----------



## KushCanuck (Jul 9, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> You wanna try NHK? we can set that up.


Oooh ooh ... pick me!! Haha 

KC


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 9, 2013)

My last NHK got screwed in the grow from hell! Wouldn't mind some more if they're going around lol... i'm sure owl and void wouldn't mind some too if some got sent to him for both us i'm gettin ready to get them some clones this weekend to tide them over  I'd like to see what they can do grown properly in super soil this time under an HPS


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 10, 2013)

Hey T what's up man? Everything is good in the hood, made in the shade in da cave. Pretty busy but it's all good 

ghb good to hear from you, I'll hit you back when I have a little more time and the rest of you I hear ya lol. There are some of T's NHK in the cave that still need to get spread around. 

Speaking of your gear mang, I have 10 Sour OG x 60's Kush and 6 Big Dog x 60's Kush seedlings soaking up some sun out on the porch!


----------



## KushCanuck (Jul 10, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey T what's up man? Everything is good in the hood, made in the shade in da cave. Pretty busy but it's all good
> 
> ghb good to hear from you, I'll hit you back when I have a little more time and the rest of you I hear ya lol. There are some of T's NHK in the cave that still need to get spread around.
> 
> *Speaking of your gear mang, I have 10 Sour OG x 60's Kush and 6 Big Dog x 60's Kush seedlings soaking up some sun out on the porch!*


Good man HC, got to keep them Kush lines flowin` 

KC


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 11, 2013)

ghb said:


> i think i need to start dishing out more rep points lol. i haven't been on here in months and it wont even let me rep you. seems like last time i was here you had found the nhk, a kush that finished in 7 weeks. now you've managed to get a blue dream cross to finish in 8.5 weeks and that super grape dream looks like it will be another great bread winner too.
> 
> just thought i would say i like what you're doing. you seem to be in a happier mood than the last time we chatted, finally got a decent woman back in your life eh?


Haha yes I do brother and she is one in a million! Pretty little dutch girl, she has a good job as director of marketing and sales nearby and her boss and his pals pay top dollar for da ganja which is almost double what it brings wholesale hehe. An oz or less is as of last month decriminilized here. Oh and it's way better than they are used to around here and they haven't even had the real good stuff yet 

I'm the same way when I go to rep someone, apparently riu wants me to expand my circle of friends lol. What's growing in your garden these days? I think the Blue Dream is going to be my money maker, at least I'm hoping. First harvest of the bd in bush form is in 4 weeks. The bird has not been flying these days but thinking it will start up soon. I have some Blue Bubbamaster beans, both blueberry dom and kush dom, among a bunch of others like T's NHK but when the bird flies I'll have him drop some off if you would like. Be cool to see the bb genetics get spread around. I also have the resin dripper cross in bean form. There was an extra frosty pheno that I kept for myself and have been smoking this week. Real top notch stuff in the potency and flavor dept. I named that cut Gracies Delight Think I finally lost that blueberry cut of mine,,,,,just like the dog, the last clone of each are not doing good. Actually they are not doing anything it's like they are in a coma, about 5 weeks now and they are not dead but not growing at all. Little tiny things too, oh well lol.

Puff puff pass GD>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ghb (Jul 11, 2013)

glad to hear it brother, things are cracking in the cave and life is sweet, what more could a guy ask? . i hear you on selling weed for less than you can buy half decent bud for, it's a killer, hopefully you can find more people who appreciate good bud and don't just care about making money. 

strange you mention cuttings, i have been having real problems lately too, the cuts can take up to 5 weeks sometimes, i'm sure they only used to take a week

i'm trying a few new flavours at the min, i would love to try some of those strains you mention maybe sometime in the near future. keep the dank aliiive!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 11, 2013)

ghb said:


> strange you mention cuttings, i have been having real problems lately too, the cuts can take up to 5 weeks sometimes, i'm sure they only used to take a week


Check your temps... in my experience that's the biggest factor... 78 or so constant seems to work best for me... when the temps dip is when it takes'em a long time to root... and then moisture level is my other killer once they too moist in the root zone they don't wanna root for shit


----------



## ghb (Jul 11, 2013)

high temps, high light intesisity, high moisture content in the medium and too much nitrogen. all combined they are taking their toll, luckily i always plan well in advance.


----------



## SupaM (Jul 11, 2013)

I've had issues cloning lately as well, conditions were fine, but I'd used a gel vs my tried and true method. Really put a cramp in the perpetual thing.....back to dip n grow for me...lol ATB!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah light too I made the mistake of putting my clone cab just a bit too close to the 200w CFL and killed several overnight and bleached some otherones more than 50% yellow still survived but haven't rooted either... lesson learned


----------



## ghb (Jul 12, 2013)

i'm using a 600 at the minute i would not recommend it, cfl ftw!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 12, 2013)

Yeah I had them under just low strength CFLs and they were liking it... 200w CFL 3' away they are not down with. I figured it's a CFL surely it can't put out that many lumens 

YAY ME! I'm a big boy now in my big boy britches!!
[video=youtube;gTD5C-I9Vds]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTD5C-I9Vds[/video]


----------



## KushCanuck (Jul 13, 2013)

... And that was a great start to my morning Reef, thanks, haha. `Only get to be a 1k Newb once`, haha, ATB to you and your new Horti mate. I swear by those bulbs 

KC


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 13, 2013)

wheres the weed at? 50 bud Porn Pics needed, just prior to this posting. Urgent response anticipated.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 13, 2013)

Imma be doin' a budporn vid tonight for my youtube... t-10 minutes to see if everything comes on without tripping circuits


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 14, 2013)

Ended up having to replace that ballast... but it's all goin' now... vid is posted in my grow thread (link in sig) -- quiet day in the cave today...


----------



## Voidling (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm jealous HC, if only we could get it decriminalized down here, I'd be set.

two articles I found relating to all this
sad
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2013/07/californias-new-pot-growers-not-at-all-earth-friendly/278078/

and a look at who benefits from it being illegal in new jersey
http://www.philly.com/philly/news/new_jersey/Big_Bucks_In_New_Jerseys_Illegal_Marijuana_.html


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 25, 2013)

law got passed in jersey years ago. they are ironing it out right ?


----------



## Voidling (Jul 25, 2013)

"Gov. Chris Christie has been lauded in some circles for voicing support for new approaches to drug law offenders, mainly by putting some people into treatment instead of prison. But that political cover also keeps all drug prohibition laws (including those for marijuana) and penalties (including jail) fully intact."
​


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 25, 2013)

jersey's one of the most restrictive states still, similar to new mexico. you can't grow in jersey they are only have a few people doing it


----------



## SupaM (Jul 25, 2013)

Interesting reads Void


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 25, 2013)

Voidling said:


> "Gov. Chris Christie has been lauded in some circles for voicing support for new approaches to drug law offenders, mainly by putting some people into treatment instead of prison. But that political cover also keeps all drug prohibition laws (including those for marijuana) and penalties (including jail) fully intact."
> ​


Damn, that sucks. Well, i'll just keep my fingers crossed that something big happens in NC.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 25, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> jersey's one of the most restrictive states still, similar to new mexico. you can't grow in jersey they are only have a few people doing it


new mexico? I read they have a 150 plant limit! LOL! but the licence costs like 3000 bucks.. but still 150 plants!!im soo glad I don't live in jersey anymore..what a lame state now. I cant believe I grew up there. everyone I knew was a total stoner,they surely all moved by now. lol HA!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 25, 2013)

good luck getting a license from what I hear.


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2013)

Hey HC how goes it?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 27, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Hey HC how goes it?


Going real well whodat, thanks for asking! Just got back earlier tonight from 4 days at the ocean. Real nice get away. Checked in on my plants and they were looking great for being away for that long.

Got a great story for ya'll. We scheduled our trip around a concert down there, 70's/ 80's rocker. Big name at one time and still packs them in. I'll tell you who he is at the end of the story ; !). So the guy just happens to be staying at our hotel which was nothing special just an average hotel, not even on the strip. And he is staying 2 doors down from us! I gave him a great big bud of my Gracie's Delight which is the super potent resin dripper cross with great flavor and shot the shit with him a little . He was already toking anyways haha. This is about 3 hours before the concert and then at the show, oh my fuking god was he stoned on staged lol. So obvious! 

The next morning he's got his luggage packed and was just hanging out so I talked with him some more and gave him a huge bud of the PK x SAD (Afgan Kush) which he rolled into a joint and torched up. It was a huge joint and him and his band all got toasted on it out in the parking lot before they left. I let him know that they were grown by yours truly too. 

We friggen laughed about that so much for the next two days lol, I smoked up Eddy Money and got him wasted before his show


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 27, 2013)

Haha that's funny  i checked a recent pic of him and realized if he was 2 doors down from me i wouldn't even recognize him  haven't heard an eddie money song in a while he's got some good ones tho. badass to get the chance to blow him out


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 27, 2013)

Woh thats awesome! Must be awesome being famous,,, people giving you shit for free all the time lol 
Awesome story bro... I take it he was cool?





Edit: Did I really write awesome 3 times????? IDK if thats awesome.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 27, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Haha that's funny  i checked a recent pic of him and realized if he was 2 doors down from me i wouldn't even recognize him  haven't heard an eddie money song in a while he's got some good ones tho. badass to get the chance to blow him out


That's exactly what happened lol! We had just heard thru the grapvine that he was staying at our hotel and a few minutes later I'm out standing on the balcony and this guy is standing a few feet down out doing the same thing and I'm looking at him and looking and finally he was the one who said hi and how ya doing. I got a pic of him that I'll post later, he's got his arm around my girl and has a joint of pops PK x SAD in his hand lol!



whodatnation said:


> Woh thats awesome! Must be awesome being famous,,, people giving you shit for free all the time lol
> Awesome story bro... I take it he was cool?


He was very chill man, loves to smoke pot is the impression that I got lol. And typical stoner, he hung by himself most of the time so it was easy for me to just saunter over and shoot the shit with him. After the Gracie's Delight he walked over to a restuarant and nobody noticed who he was. I think he was just trying to blend in


----------



## SupaM (Jul 27, 2013)

Cool shit, HC! Glad to hear things are good.....I'm a week back off vacation as well. ATB!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 27, 2013)

Classic story. Why am I not surprised? 

Good to see you around. I've been busy lately, just lurking to and fro... 

?p x SB puff puff paaassssss


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 27, 2013)

Thats good news HC, glad you got a chance to get away for a few days. And im glad the girls are doing good too. so i guess its back to work now huh?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 27, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Cool shit, HC! Glad to hear things are good.....I'm a week back off vacation as well. ATB!


Sup Supa! Yeah nice for a change lol must be the woman. There was a while when I wasn't  Hey kool beans on your vaca too! Hard to do when your a grower 



Bobotrank said:


> Classic story. Why am I not surprised?
> 
> Good to see you around. I've been busy lately, just lurking to and fro...
> 
> ?p x SB puff puff paaassssss


Hey Bobro buddy good to hear from you too! I'll bet you've been busy dadio and I'll bet your little girl is a joy man. Here's to ya!



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Thats good news HC, glad you got a chance to get away for a few days. And im glad the girls are doing good too. so i guess its back to work now huh?


And with renewed vigor!


----------



## ghb (Jul 28, 2013)

i wondered where that story was going, i thought you were gonna say he turned up 3 hours late on stage,slurred his words then passed out lol. he must be a pretty heavy smoker if your shit didn't ruin his day!.

he was a bit before my time but i remember this one alright.

[video=youtube;eYEgYVyBDuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYEgYVyBDuM[/video]


cool story hc, i've met a few famous people who were actually very chilled out, it's not what you would typically expect.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 28, 2013)

Man joints make days not ruin them! 
It's not every day a stranger bakes you proper with some elite, unless your snoop dog or something. That is too cool HC, I remember him having several hits back in the 80's.
You sound happy mango, it's a bit of a stretch in text only but I am sure glad you have some excitement and personal joy going. 
Happy Sunday my good friend,
puff, puff, pass.... buddha tahoe


----------



## SupaM (Jul 28, 2013)

How's that Tahoe, colo.....? I think I have it around somewhere. ATB!


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 28, 2013)

Not quite as good as the taster of c.o. tahoe that I got recently but it's pretty much AWESOME


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 28, 2013)

He used to look like this!

[video=youtube;7FdYRq8-6kM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FdYRq8-6kM[/video]


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 28, 2013)

LOL! EDDIE MONEY!!haha... I saw him at a small college venue .The college was called Ryder College in Trenton NJ.long time ago...when he looked like he did in the video above that Reefbongwell posted.
There was only about 10 people there, lol, I about 15 years old and wasted. I really liked eddie back then. I got up front and when he got close to me I grabbed his legs and wouldn't let go.He started to kick.he kicked me in the teeth and I got knocked out and they had to carry me out in a stretcher from hitting the floor so hard.LOL! He was right in the middle of doing that song South of the border. One of the most pathetic events of my life. did you know he was a Cop before he became a rock star? but they kicked him out of the force once he tested positive for TCH. then he changed his name from Eddie Mohoney , the cop, to Eddie Money, the rock star.. and the rest is history. He got awefully lucky he bumped into you highlander, cuz your the REAl star!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 28, 2013)

Lots of eddie money stories here today lol

I had the opposite experience... went to a Pantera concert back in the day, was up at the front of the stage you know putting arms up in the air and shit... philip anselmo grabs my forearm and just holds it and didn't let go for like 15 or 30 seconds lol

classic concert... for some reason the most memorable thing other than that from it for me was when he goes: "YOU SPIT ON ME HOLMES?!?!?!" to some dude in the audience... almost a fight right there...

you guys got better stories 

Michael Stipe spoke to me once at a gig where a neil diamond cover band was playing  I only went cuz I heard a rumor he was gonna be there... and he was. Homeboy was sucking on a hard candy pacifier he had hanging from around his neck.. in retrospect I wonder whether it was just normal candy


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jul 28, 2013)

Lol, ive never heard of eddy money. HC has it been a raint summer for you guys up there? i know it would suck for work if so.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 28, 2013)

Ah shit. Just lost a long reply to everyone that took a good 45 min to type. Trying again later. shit shit shit lol


----------



## whodatnation (Jul 28, 2013)

Once a post gets past ten sentences I copy it just iincase lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 31, 2013)

ghb said:


> i wondered where that story was going, i thought you were gonna say he turned up 3 hours late on stage,slurred his words then passed out lol. he must be a pretty heavy smoker if your shit didn't ruin his day!.
> 
> he was a bit before my time but i remember this one alright.
> 
> cool story hc, i've met a few famous people who were actually very chilled out, it's not what you would typically expect.


Yeah he seemed like he was a heavy smoker lol, he was toking when I first met him and he was toking the next morning when he left. I thought he was moving real slow on stage but after watching the vid that bongwell posted it's pretty much the same act only 30 yrs later haha. 




colocowboy said:


> Man joints make days not ruin them!
> It's not every day a stranger bakes you proper with some elite, unless your snoop dog or something. That is too cool HC, I remember him having several hits back in the 80's.
> You sound happy mango, it's a bit of a stretch in text only but I am sure glad you have some excitement and personal joy going.
> Happy Sunday my good friend,
> puff, puff, pass.... buddha tahoe


I told my girl last night that you said I sound happy, she liked that a lot 



ReefBongwell said:


> He used to look like this!
> 
> [video=youtube;7FdYRq8-6kM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FdYRq8-6kM[/video]


Haha I may not post his pic after seeing that man, he is looking his age these days lol. My chick is bringing my camera back tonight, she sent me the pics I took from her phone but it's the wrong file format or something and they are thumbnail size. Maybe I'll post one anyways.



Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> LOL! EDDIE MONEY!!haha... I saw him at a small college venue .The college was called Ryder College in Trenton NJ.long time ago...when he looked like he did in the video above that Reefbongwell posted.
> There was only about 10 people there, lol, I about 15 years old and wasted. I really liked eddie back then. I got up front and when he got close to me I grabbed his legs and wouldn't let go.He started to kick.he kicked me in the teeth and I got knocked out and they had to carry me out in a stretcher from hitting the floor so hard.LOL! He was right in the middle of doing that song South of the border. One of the most pathetic events of my life. did you know he was a Cop before he became a rock star? but they kicked him out of the force once he tested positive for TCH. then he changed his name from Eddie Mohoney , the cop, to Eddie Money, the rock star.. and the rest is history. He got awefully lucky he bumped into you highlander, cuz your the REAl star!


Oh god Ambzy baby only you darling. That's really funny 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Lol, ive never heard of eddy money. HC has it been a raint summer for you guys up there? i know it would suck for work if so.


Hey man. Yes terribly rainy the first half of the summer, glad I'm retired lol. Lot of contractors lost a lot of money that cant be made up that they were counting on.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jul 31, 2013)

Post the pics, you know we wanna see'em! Just got done visiting a friend in the hospital who accidentally od'ed on adderall (and most likely alcohol since he's an alcoholic)... 

Chop chop!! Timber
View attachment 2757824
View attachment 2757825


----------



## Voidling (Aug 5, 2013)

Sounds like you had a great time HC.

I'm going to have to pop new seeds here soon. I'm thinking one of T's strains. 

My led went down mid grow. Had I not let the led burn some spots and had it not died, it was in track for best grow yet. It had received much less water and much less nutes than previous grows too. Unless there was enough build up from the previous grow.

Got to get cash together. They're going to send mgr parts to fix my light "with your next order" better than nothing. Hopefully this burn out was a fluke. Debating on just getting a smaller one for my small veg chamber, same size, or larger size for a new cab. Then I'm going to have to get money for a tent.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 5, 2013)

You gotta order another light to get warranty service??? that is messed up! on the bright side I don't have to pay for an MH light while going through my stuff I already had an unused 400w MH just lieing around  New pots get here tomorrow and I start transplanting over 50...


----------



## Voidling (Aug 5, 2013)

Ah good stuff. Yeah, unfortunately all the old info on the lamp got deleted in an inbox purge so I had no info to say this is what I got in writing. Sigh. I'm doubting they even have record of what colors and in what ratio my lamp is


----------



## Voidling (Aug 5, 2013)

The small one is two expensive for too small.
So either 84 x 3w for $137 or 126 x 3w for $190
The first is square with 2 x 2 and the second is rectangle 2 x 3 (number of light clusters)
They have a long one 168 x 3w that is $285 and is 1 x 8 I believe

A single light group is 21 x 3w and is $62.49. I wish it was lower so I could spread light out better. I think their cluster lights put the light all two close together.


----------



## Voidling (Aug 9, 2013)

I show up and the place becomes a ghost town. I've really got to take some time to catch up with the thread.

I've got a question. 
In ordering a new led light. I was thinking about going one size bigger for more power, bigger footprint. But then I got to thinking about getting the same size light and put them in matching tents for side by side tests. The difference in cost is like $50-70 so not that much more to go up a step. 

Or I could get the new one same size, but in their new spectrum which has oranfg yellow or what not. Where as my current one was two different reds, a blue, ir, and uv. No idea why the last two so much. Or could do my own spectrum.

Any opinions?


----------



## Voidling (Aug 10, 2013)

Is super weed super bad?

http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/09/health/weed-potency-levels/


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 14, 2013)

Awesome meeting and kicking it with Eddie!!

Yeah I said awesome too lol.

Here he is in an interview with a young kids last yr.
[youtube]7NKaTceqtbs[/youtube]


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 14, 2013)

you never posted the pics. come on now


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 18, 2013)

Actually I posted it over in T's thread. If you look closely, he has a joint of pops' PK x SAD in his hand 


Bassman! Way cool brother


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 23, 2013)

Whats up everyone? My scrog is doing extremely well. Had to quit smoking for a new job- goin on 5 weeks now. Hows everyone been?

I got some querkle rain pollen im about to spread out


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 24, 2013)

Damn dude, 5 weeks?! You're. Crazy. Man.

Pictures of the scrog or it didn't happen! I''ll go check your thread. 

HC, hope all is well... just lurking lots these days. peace


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Aug 27, 2013)

HC, Whats crackin man? Time for a check in ..


----------



## BBYY (Aug 28, 2013)

Long time cave-dwellers! 
Saying High and blowing some smoke your ways! Its some skunky!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 29, 2013)

Hole. E. Shit!


----------



## BBYY (Sep 1, 2013)

hey bobo! HOW IS parent life been treating ya?
Got my baby taking a nap finally! Bout to smoke, some more of the skunk and get back in the gardening. Still setting up and cleannig my equipment, Been storage for 10 months , I feel invigorated once again, a good feeling.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 1, 2013)

Dude, parenting life is straight ringing ears right now. Our daughter is sick, and just screamed the entire 30 minute car ride home. I'm going to start driving around with ear plugs-- no shit.

So getting back at it again then, BBYY? That IS a good feeling. I'm about to bust out a cycle here in a couple of months, too... 16 x 1 gallons. Just gonna hit up Harborside and grab something that looks like a quick finisher/good yield/potent... they've been rocking the Blue Dream a lot over there lately... might do that. What're you gonna be running this next round?

Headband puff puff passsss


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 1, 2013)

puff puff pass


----------



## BBYY (Sep 2, 2013)

HC Where U been?!

bobo, i hear ya , my son getting over teething, He never cried and never woke up in the night til then and when he did it got bad. It be over quick, but then theyre walking , talking little monsters. My son woke me up today off the couch with a big stuffed ball w/ a speaker/electronics inside, right off the face. He is 18 mo's so he just thnk its so funny seeing me jump 10ft in the air scared shitless for that brief amount of time.

back to the forum topic, uh i just started Blueberry and Sweet Skunk seeds , f1's from peak. But I have some fem clones BlueWidow, BlueDream, Trainwreck, WhiteWidow(my old cut from 8 years ago, my buddy still have it for me) and ChemDawg. I feel busy now and always have something to do and sayng that i gotta go finish up the one tent so i have somewhere to fit my toys


----------



## ghb (Sep 3, 2013)

hc likes to let us take over the thread from time to time, usually he comes back with a story or two of what he has been up to.

probably got another woman in his life lol.

hope all is good hc, stay lit.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

I think our good friend HC has been smitten!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Sep 4, 2013)

Aw shit next thing you know we're gonna hear he gave up growing, settled down and made babies.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

No..... you really won't..... lol


----------



## BBYY (Sep 5, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Aw shit next thing you know we're gonna hear he gave up growing, settled down and made babies


Thats prolly why he is gone, but he is just making more canna babies!



ghb said:


> hc likes to let us take over the thread from time to time, usually he comes back with a story or two of what he has been up to.
> 
> probably got another woman in his life lol.
> 
> hope all is good hc, stay lit


. Oh I know , Ive been thread jacking HC since , ugh i first met him. LOL and since my threads have not been active, I tend to update here, obv with his permission.
On that Im bout to snap some photos and get a update of what Ive been endeavoring into.

Cheers ALL!!!

Much Respect ​


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey HC and everyone else
I have been away and seems HC is too lol.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Sep 7, 2013)

This is what I been up to this morn... half oz bags 

I ran out of bags before I finished  this is just part of last harvest I already got rid of quite a bit


----------



## BBYY (Sep 7, 2013)

looks decent yield , How many plants>?


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 7, 2013)

Send me a halfie!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Sep 7, 2013)

Haha yields were just ok probably a little over 2z average with a few high and a few low... no qp beasts this time. 17 plants. I didn't run co2 this time big mistake I ended up having yields similar to the LEDs w/ co2... I had a few issues in the 2nd half of flower that may have hurt yields too (those 104+ days didn't help) -- excited to see what they'll do this run with co2 but going single cola this run so not sure it'll really be comparable.


----------



## C.Indica (Sep 8, 2013)

I love you guys, I'm glad you're all still here. Talk about old school, but HC's Caliband cross (calizahr x caseyband) is one of the best phenos I have around today, thanks again my man!


----------



## BBYY (Sep 8, 2013)

C.Indica said:


> I love you guys, I'm glad you're all still here. Talk about old school, but HC's Caliband cross (calizahr x caseyband) is one of the best phenos I have around today, thanks again my man!


Hey C INDY sorry things didnt work out between us when I was back in you know where...but now that im back up i wanna make it up to you. When i get going full speeed are you down for some luggage? Also I just took pics, Im gonna make a thread again  make sure to stop in and say high please i feel bad always thread jacking HC's but its so tempting cause of all the traffic


----------



## BBYY (Sep 9, 2013)

here i got a sneak peak of what my first new thread's post gonna be 
i know i spelled it wrong, i didnt wanna waste anymore tape


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 9, 2013)

You know guys I just spent two fucking hours responding and I lost it twice. Both times I pressed post reply I got logged out.

Soz


----------



## ghb (Sep 9, 2013)

hahaha, what a great excuse, i'm sure i heard you use that one before though.

never mind, it's nice to hear from you at least.

you are still smoking and growing right?


----------



## SupaM (Sep 9, 2013)

What up, HC, my dude!!! ATB! ALL THE Very BEST!!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 9, 2013)

I refuse to like that post, I FUCKING HATE it when that happens!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 9, 2013)

ghb said:


> hahaha, what a great excuse, i'm sure i heard you use that one before though.
> 
> never mind, it's nice to hear from you at least.
> 
> you are still smoking and growing right?


Still smoking and still growing ghb. Damn I had everything updated and had said hi to everyone. Twice lol! Guess it will come in bits and pieces now. 



SupaM said:


> What up, HC, my dude!!! ATB! ALL THE Very BEST!!


Supa what's growing man! I need to snap some shots and get the ball rolling again 



colocowboy said:


> I refuse to like that post, I FUCKING HATE it when that happens!


I know lol, how can you like that? To be fair they should have a dislike button too 

You were right brother, I was shmitten wit da kitten for the summer. I broke it off a few weeks ago though. When I realized that she was not the one I didn't see any reason to continue though we do see each other like once a week still ; !)

You were also right when you told bongwell I was not out making babies lol,,,what did we do, all have a talk about the big V one time lol? I seem to remember. BBYY was right though, growing seedlings. Three different strains, maiden run for this one....Redrom (romulan x black rose), BSB x Caseyband (first time I have grown this one) and the Caliband. Can you tell I'm looking for some color : ?)


----------



## SupaM (Sep 9, 2013)

RedRom, omg! Sounds like some ! I have a pack of Romulan from Next Generation. ATB!


----------



## yung420 (Sep 9, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> You know guys I just spent two fucking hours responding and I lost it twice. Both times I pressed post reply I got logged out.
> 
> Soz


Just wanted to say I still thank you for the top notch genetics you gifted awhile back. Appreciate that


----------



## BBYY (Sep 9, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> You know guys I just spent two fucking hours responding and I lost it twice. Both times I pressed post reply I got logged out.
> 
> Soz


lmfao thats a shotgun in the mouth ffs i feel the pain


----------



## ReefBongwell (Sep 9, 2013)

BBYY said:


> lmfao thats a shotgun in the mouth ffs i feel the pain


sweet release


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 10, 2013)

yung420 said:


> Just wanted to say I still thank you for the top notch genetics you gifted awhile back. Appreciate that


Absolutely man, glad you liked them. Feel free to post a pic or jump in whenever you feel like it 

Take care bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 10, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> HC, Whats crackin man? Time for a check in ..


How's it going T. Got plans to start a garden in the near future or what man ; ?)

Got some of your gear growing,,,I have (from seed) 8 of pops Sour OG x your Sixties Kush and 4 DOG x Sixties Kush. They all get flipped at the end of the week and I'm pretty stoked because I've recently lost both my DOG cut and PK x SAD cut. 

Also got 3 of pops OG clone x (PK x SAD) that are almost done. Maiden run with them too, real nice stretch for an indica. Looks like 2 maybe 3 phenos to choose from.

Talk to ya brudda



BBYY said:


> Long time cave-dwellers!
> Saying High and blowing some smoke your ways! Its some skunky!


There he is! Great timing too I could use some good friends these days. Just pulling myself together from getting out of a relationship, time to move on lol 

Looks like I have an awesome grow to watch this fall/winter. Don't forget to post a link. I'll have to get you some of my genetics too man, hell we could almost drive and meet halfway now lol. Getting low on stock with my older gear until I make some seed runs but got plenty of new stuff you can try. It's all awesome dank as usual.

Talk to you soon brother, need to go wake up the harem lol. Got a run at 7 weeks....3 OG x PK SAD, 1 Blue Dream, 1 C99, 1 Resin Dripper and one unknown. Mouth is starting to water lol


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 11, 2013)

ive been smoking sooooo much fruity pebbles and Girl Scout Cookies I feel like a phat pig. I cant believe how decadent my medicine cabinet is getting. its so sticky and sweet its just almost toooo much for me...ok, not really ..hee heee. can u TASTE THIS ASSHOLES!? LOL!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 11, 2013)

Sure wish I could!


----------



## BBYY (Sep 11, 2013)

I swore I typed a reply last night. but its not here.... WTF well today I put all my plants into flower, a big crowded tent I got , also anyone know bout S.A.G.E smelling like cat piss?


----------



## SupaM (Sep 12, 2013)

Nice, Amber!ATB!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Sep 12, 2013)

Nah but I had an SSH that smelled like straight up cat piss.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 12, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> HC, hope all is well... just lurking lots these days. peace





Bobotrank said:


> Dude, parenting life is straight ringing ears right now. Our daughter is sick, and just screamed the entire 30 minute car ride home. I'm going to start driving around with ear plugs-- no shit.
> 
> So getting back at it again then, BBYY? That IS a good feeling. I'm about to bust out a cycle here in a couple of months, too... 16 x 1 gallons. Just gonna hit up Harborside and grab something that looks like a quick finisher/good yield/potent... they've been rocking the Blue Dream a lot over there lately... might do that. What're you gonna be running this next round?
> 
> Headband puff puff passsss


Your getting to enjoy all aspects of parenting, gotta love it! I'm sure you and your honey are wonderful parents bobro ; !)

Just wait till they tell you they are going on a 6 city tour in the midwest this fall. He's not even 19 yet lol. My daughter turned 21 earlier this week, she's doing awesome too. Physics and bio chem whiz kid, she's a senior at the university. Enjoy every day man!

Talk to soon brother, stop in when you have time



ghb said:


> hc likes to let us take over the thread from time to time, usually he comes back with a story or two of what he has been up to.
> 
> probably got another woman in his life lol.
> 
> hope all is good hc, stay lit.


And you all do a great job of it ghb 

Gracies Delight puff puff pass...........



bassman999 said:


> Hey HC and everyone else
> I have been away and seems HC is too lol.


Bassman! Yes I have but getting back in the groove now. I did a lot of lifting this summer, protein drinks the whole nine yards. Got pretty big but I haven't lifted in 3 weeks now and losing it fast. Guess I really do have to get back into the groove lol 

Looking forward to your indoor grow this fall man, hope all is well with you and with your daughter. Talk to you



ReefBongwell said:


> This is what I been up to this morn... half oz bags
> 
> I ran out of bags before I finished  this is just part of last harvest I already got rid of quite a bit
> 
> View attachment 2808412


That's a nice harvest man! I'd be happy with that 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Send me a halfie!


Haha he's serious.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 12, 2013)

C.Indica said:


> I love you guys, I'm glad you're all still here. Talk about old school, but HC's Caliband cross (calizahr x caseyband) is one of the best phenos I have around today, thanks again my man!


Hey Indy how's it going man. I'll bet I know the pheno that your talking about....Citrusy smell, nice size hard buds with good frost? That's the one that mostly resembles the mother used. I have 10 going right now that I started from seed a couple of weeks ago,,,looking for the big purple pheno


----------



## ghb (Sep 12, 2013)

hope all is good with you man, them women be your biggest weakness lol.

so what happens in the cave these days man, how many strains are you keeping alive atm?

i've got some blue pit going, just doing a pheno hunt out of a 20 pack, it is deep blue x dog so should be a bit of what i like. 

have you ever tried the deep blue?


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 12, 2013)

H.C. I am trying to lift but cant.
I have sooooo many headaches and the back and scapula problem.
I have lost so much muscle since 2008 it is ridiculous.
The weird thing is I although I cant lift what I used to I can still bench 110 lb dumbbells even in my dilapidated state
My poor 135 #ers have been sitting for a long time untouched though 

My daughter is doing ok, but now my other daighter is having some problems....
So many Dr apts.

I am excited about indoor coming up and an end to this heat!
My outdoor is doing great and I might start chopping some stuff as soon as 2 weeks.
The Dog 1&2 and the OG are def gonna be longer though



View from my bedroom
Window is open all night like this lol

Dr Atomic NL

DJs Grape Krush

Clone Labelled DJ Shorts BB, but I think it is a Bubba Kush

Dog S1 pheno 1

Dog S1 pheno 1 again

Clone labelled Gods Gift but prolly actually an OG

Dog S1 Pheno 2


----------



## BBYY (Sep 12, 2013)

muscle memory, crazy how remarkable our bodies are after trauma. good stuff bassman


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 12, 2013)

BBYY said:


> muscle memory, crazy how remarkable our bodies are after trauma. good stuff bassman


thats what Physical Therapist told me yday.
I hope I am not too old to get big again though.
U know as we age Testosterone levels as well as Androstenedione and growth hormone


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 12, 2013)

why the relationship go south highlander, what went wrong?


----------



## BBYY (Sep 13, 2013)

Relationships are tough, dunno how I've lasted, must got a luky one

hey and anyone notice funny things with RIU< like spyware or stuff? anyone have any other theories like maybe I, Im always worried on this the last few days, dunno why -anyone think something might be compromised?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2013)

Nice nails


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2013)

ghb said:


> hope all is good with you man, them women be your biggest weakness lol.
> 
> so what happens in the cave these days man, how many strains are you keeping alive atm?
> 
> ...


Hey ghb whats happening. I think women are every mans weakness lol. 

Deep Blue rang a bell so I went and checked and sure enough I still have DB beans from cof from when he gifted me a bunch of strains about 5 yrs ago. I have a short pheno pac and tall pheno pac. Tell me a little about the strain if you don't mind.

I don't really keep track of how many strains I have going but since you asked, this will give me an opportunity to put it in print. I'll start with what I have had around for the longest.

C4
Grape Apollo (resin dripper pheno)
Blue Dream dom
GA x (SB x BD) 3 phenotypes all ga dom
OG x (PK x SAD) 2 or 3 phenotypes
Sour OG x Sixties Kush
DOG x Sixties Kush
Black Sour Bubble 
Caliband
BSB x Caseyband
Redrom (Romulan x Black Rose)

Haha come to think of it, the last 7 strains are all from seed right now. The OG x (PK x SAD) are at 7 weeks and look like fire! Had a tester from a bud that broke off a couple of days ago (no I did not break it off lol ; ) and it was real nice especially for being early and barely dry.

.....the resin dripper is my go to headstash strain and I introduced one of pops strains to it earlier this year, Ed Rosenthals Super Bud x the old school Blue Dream, to beef up the weight for a real nice fast finishing (7.5 wks) commercial strain. The Blue Dream dom is my other primary commercial strain.

....and I still have about 40 or 50 strains in my collection to go through lol 

Talk to you mate have a shtoned one


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2013)

I love this shot bassman...


----------



## ghb (Sep 13, 2013)

i thought i read you mentioning that the last bb cut you had didn't look too clever, i assume it didn't make it?

RIP THE BLUEBERRY 

not even a cross with it?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2013)

Ahh but I do have a cross of it. Always try and keep my best genetics at least in seed form 

I have given them to a number of people but haven't got any feedback yet. I offered them to you a few months ago but the bird has been in shop for repairs lol. It's Blueberry x Bubbamaster. I made the bubbamaster from aevs stuff, it's pre 98 bubba x master kush.

Think it's going to be one of my next strains to grow. I have the beans labeled bb dom and kush dom. Forget how I knew that lol


----------



## ghb (Sep 13, 2013)

sounds very interesting, sorry i don't recall why i never took you up on your offer, i would be honoured to grow some of your stuff.

still, it baffles me how the hell you know if a bean is gonna be mother or father dominate before you grow them though

deep blue is an 8 week hybrid that yields well and is great all rounder in terms of smell taste and effect, if you have a few beans i recommend you pop a couple, the two females i had were an excellent addition to any garden.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2013)

The flowering girls are still sleeping, here's a shot of most of the veggers.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2013)

Morning girls!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2013)

ghb said:


> sounds very interesting, sorry i don't recall why i never took you up on your offer, i would be honoured to grow some of your stuff.
> 
> still, it baffles me how the hell you know if a bean is gonna be mother or father dominate before you grow them though
> 
> deep blue is an 8 week hybrid that yields well and is great all rounder in terms of smell taste and effect, if you have a few beans i recommend you pop a couple, the two females i had were an excellent addition to any garden.


That was a good question and stoner that I am lol I couldn't remember exactly how I made that cross so I went back in the journal and am reading and recalling now. I have to split though in a couple of minutes and I didn't get to finish. Taking my little girl out to lunch 

How the Blueberry x Bubbamaster cross came to be...When I was making the bubbamaster strain my bb gifted me with 3 seeds from stray pollen. A couple of other strains gave me a few too at that time from the bm pollen. First seeds ever in the five years I had from her. I grew them out and there were 2 kush dom and 1 bb dom. They are in veg and that's as far as I got lol. Thinking one of the two kush doms were probably male but I'll find out for sure when I get back.

Thanks man


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 13, 2013)

I am gonna start popping a few beans.
Polly 2nite so I can post some pics in here of your crosses eventually.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2013)

Thinking you have a lot of dizz's crosses too bassman. Nice shots of your outdoor garden by the way, you expecting a good harvest this fall? Oh and I was wondering if you cut the bottoms out of your containers so the roots can continue growing downward? 

Just got back from lunch with my daughter, sorry to hear one of yours isn't feeling well. Good thing she has dad around


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 13, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thinking you have a lot of dizz's crosses too bassman. Nice shots of your outdoor garden by the way, you expecting a good harvest this fall? Oh and I was wondering if you cut the bottoms out of your containers so the roots can continue growing downward?
> 
> Just got back from lunch with my daughter, sorry to hear one of yours isn't feeling well. Good thing she has dad around


My plants in black pots till 12 days ago when I painted them white, didnt get really big like all the ones I have seen around here recently in the ground.

Ill take more pics as they ripen up.

I didnt cut the bottoms, but that might not be a bad idea, although the ground is so terrible here it might have no effect other than drainage improvement.

I am very excited to start popping the crosses that flew in!

Ok I am off to get one of the kids from school


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 13, 2013)

popping some seeds with help choosing from my younger daughter
Selections were

Psycho Killer F2
Blue Bubba Master (BB dom)
R.P. OG 18 Fem
Skunky Munky
Sour OG x 60's Kush

Clones taken from flowering girls are:

clone marked DJs Blueberry (Bubba kush prolly)
Dr Atomics NL
Dog Kush S1 pheno 1 (I wish I chose 2 but oh well...
DJ shorts Grape kRush


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> popping some seeds with help choosing from my younger daughter
> Selections were
> 
> Psycho Killer F2
> ...


Nice man! I have 8 of the sour og x sixties kush too that are at day 2 today. I'll be able to give you a preview. And I was thinking about trying some of the bb dom Blue Bubbamaster sometime soon....maybe I'll pop mine too and we can compare phenotypes. I think that they would be f2's as the first gen came from the bb mom and male bm and second gen came from her offspring. The skunky monkey sounds like something dizzle made, BBYY would know and the Psycho Killer sounds like westys from way back

Kicking back for a few smoking some more tester of one of the og x sad phenos. I like it, especially since I have been out of kushes for a while. I'll try and get a decent shot of them soon, they come down in less than a week 

Looking forward to your grow bassman


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> why the relationship go south highlander, what went wrong?


Hey Ambzybamzywhat'scrackalackalin!

It didn't so much go south as much as I realized that she was not the right one for me. We had a lot of fun and are still friends and text daily. She was great about everything but was very much a socialite with that type of friends and here HC is, mr shy antisocial fuck and all lol. We were very very different, I don't drink she does, she doesn't smoke I do. Just a combination of several little things. She would like to get back together but for the time being we are just friends ; ) There's a pic of her (and Eddy Money) in T's thread from about a month ago if you can find it


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 13, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nice man! I have 8 of the sour og x sixties kush too that are at day 2 today. I'll be able to give you a preview. And I was thinking about trying some of the bb dom Blue Bubbamaster sometime soon....maybe I'll pop mine too and we can compare phenotypes. I think that they would be f2's as the first gen came from the bb mom and male bm and second gen came from her offspring. The skunky monkey sounds like something dizzle made, BBYY would know and the Psycho Killer sounds like westys from way back
> 
> Kicking back for a few smoking some more tester of one of the og x sad phenos. I like it, especially since I have been out of kushes for a while. I'll try and get a decent shot of them soon, they come down in less than a week
> 
> Looking forward to your grow bassman


Uh-oh if we compare side-by-side all my deficiencies will shine through lol.

I got the Psycho from the Netherlands from the stork, and the Skunky came from I think FM?? but I might be wrong as I cant trust my memory anymore.

I wish there was a way to ensure all females.

Ok I am off again, this time to get the other daughter and take her to her dr appt.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 13, 2013)

Haha I know tell me about it


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey HC bud-E! Glad to see you popping your head up. Been out of town for a week, and just getting back up to speed... hope all is well, bro!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 15, 2013)

HI HL! great shots of your lovely ladies. ....well theres plenty of other fish out in the sea. at least you guys had some fun together.. I totally know how you feel about keepin it low key with the grow op. im completely antisocial myself and like it that way. I like to keep everything in my life as simple and uncomplicated as possible. Im finishing my bubba kush now. what a wicked stocky sticky indica ...real pretty short flowers.. . posted a sweet image on T's thread of her. So I got a list of possibilities for my next grow. I only grow out fem s33ds now. they seem to do the best in my waterfarm set up...here is a list I can choose from .. Can you give me any of your wise guidance for a choice of 2? 

Dutch Passion- Skunk #11

G13 Labz- Blue OG

G13 Labz- White Lavender

G13 Labz- Gigabud

Positronic- Cum Laude

CH9 S33ds- Jack

Female S33ds- Bubblegummer

Female S33ds-Purple Maroc

Female S33ds- Lemon Kush

TH S33ds- Darkstar

Divine S33ds- Eskimo Kush

Pisces Genetics- Motorbreath


----------



## BBYY (Sep 15, 2013)

Hey cavemen, how are you guys doing? Anyone watching NFL, or into fantasy leagues? My sundays been dedicated this year as I picked back up into cash fantasy leagues, and I run my bets too , First year in the last 5 I started gambling, so far Im up on my winnings lol see if my luck lasts, seems like a good year in the NFL alot of shit to follow and been exciting for the most part imo

Im growing some TH Se3ds stuff now , So far its going good, All feminized though, I have some darkstar too. 
Maybe one of those can be your pick?
and if i had to pick another Eskimo kush?

LOL I was gonna come post asking for some helping picking one strain out to grow next, I have a scratch that needs to be itched lol
here is mine list of possible things to germ. I got it down to this so far

Cali Connection TahoeOG
Mandala Hashberry
Mr.Nice Black Widow
Barney's Liberty Haze
Mosca's Old time Moonshine

Then Ive got a bunch of landrace stuff, Im gonna build another area but run it straight threw 24/0 - 18/6 - 12/12 and keep my breeding projects running they're for now. Ive got tons of plans that I never had time to do. So maybe be able to push out two or even three projects a year... but ill add as i go of course  to pump more out

I only have seedlings in veg, I put all my plants in flower to finish my moms I only kept a clone of trainwreck, chemdawg and bluedream. Just incase I change my mind and want to keep one. Seedlings are doing good, Blueberry and Sweet Skunk - Flowering is going threw nute issues, mymost my older ones I gotta flush must be getting a lockup, they atleast 6 months old so has to be.



but n e ways came to post pics too

Here is my only flowering tent ATM, 25sq ft tent 1200 watts of HPS , 500 cfm outtake w/ carbon filter 200 cfm intake unflitered w/ inside box fan. Temps are not a issues this run. I hooked exhaust right to my chimmney and currently working on outside cold air intake now
My veg tent is not running , trying to build up a clone and seedling station and get these big enough to take up the light of a HID before I hook em up.
I wanna copy something like you have Highlander, with all them CFL's in shelf's but have mine layered up maybe 5 high . Thats my next project after I finish all this HVAC shit. Been busy busy busy trying to get back and hooking everthing up. Had to add three circuits down in my area. Kept blowing circuits all over the house trying to split my load over the whole house , to say it was a PITA and I knew it was temporary til I bought the supplies to add all them outlets Thats pretty much my week, enjoy your's , gotta go get some smoke soon, take care guys TTYL


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 15, 2013)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> HI HL! great shots of your lovely ladies. ....well theres plenty of other fish out in the sea. at least you guys had some fun together.. I totally know how you feel about keepin it low key with the grow op. im completely antisocial myself and like it that way. I like to keep everything in my life as simple and uncomplicated as possible. Im finishing my bubba kush now. what a wicked stocky sticky indica ...real pretty short flowers.. . posted a sweet image on T's thread of her. So I got a list of possibilities for my next grow. I only grow out fem s33ds now. they seem to do the best in my waterfarm set up...here is a list I can choose from .. Can you give me any of your wise guidance for a choice of 2?
> 
> Dutch Passion- Skunk #11
> 
> ...


I saw Darkstar on the Strongest strains list, and think I have heard/seen good reviews on her.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 15, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey ghb whats happening. I think women are every mans weakness lol.
> 
> Deep Blue rang a bell so I went and checked and sure enough I still have DB beans from cof from when he gifted me a bunch of strains about 5 yrs ago. I have a short pheno pac and tall pheno pac. Tell me a little about the strain if you don't mind.
> 
> ...


Wassup HC, i was starting to worry about you man. I'm glad to see i have infiltrated your room once again, i'm surprised to see your running BSB, Caliband again Have you ran the BMF yet ? i'm glad the OG x PK crosses did well for you, i save myself one(lol). i know those are some vigorous genetics. The one i'm most interested in is the Sour OG x Sixties, very interest. Are they still in veg and you got any shots? I'm glad your'e all good and hope your summer was.


----------



## BBYY (Sep 16, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> I saw Darkstar on the Strongest strains list, and think I have heard/seen good reviews on her.


hmm I always overlooked my darkstar, I got less than a pack of em, I might plant em for fun.


----------



## BBYY (Sep 19, 2013)

I hate being the last post for days, as if I killed the thread lol
everyone must be harvesting.
here my babies
trainwreck and bluedream clones

blueberry sdings and sweet skunks


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2013)

HC lost in the jungle again?  cheers.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 19, 2013)

BBYY said:


> I hate being the last post for days, as if I killed the thread lol
> everyone must be harvesting.
> here my babies
> trainwreck and bluedream clones
> ...


Ok now Im the last post.

I wish my outdoor was huge like others I have seen here lately.


----------



## whodatnation (Sep 19, 2013)

No mr bass,,, Im the last post


----------



## BBYY (Sep 20, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> Ok now Im the last post.
> 
> I wish my outdoor was huge like others I have seen here lately.


this is my Last year saying that...Next year I plan on putting out a plot or two.


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 20, 2013)

BBYY said:


> this is my Last year saying that...Next year I plan on putting out a plot or two.


next yr I am going into the dirt, and not big pots.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 25, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Wassup HC, i was starting to worry about you man. I'm glad to see i have infiltrated your room once again, i'm surprised to see your running BSB, Caliband again Have you ran the BMF yet ? i'm glad the OG x PK crosses did well for you, i save myself one(lol). i know those are some vigorous genetics. The one i'm most interested in is the Sour OG x Sixties, very interest. Are they still in veg and you got any shots? I'm glad your'e all good and hope your summer was.


Hey T how you doing man. Last I heard you were high and dry and just gotten out of the hospital. What's good?

No shit about the OG x PK SAD genetics being vigorous! Nice strong vertical growth, best yeilders that I have had in a long time even more so than the blue dream and the smoke is much nicer.....smoking a bong of it now as a matter of fact lol. I'm glad I made a lot of clones of that strain for sure!

Yeah I'm excited about the Sour OG cross too man. I had some DOG crosses from you but out of the 4 plants I had 2 were male, 1 had male and females parts and the fourth I didn't even check lol, just chucked em all. 

Right now there are 4 female sour og x sixties kush (maybe 5. they are in with a batch of BSB of the same age and pruned exactly the same) that are at 2 weeks flower today. They are sleeping now but I'll try and get a shot of them this afternoon. I also kept the best male from that strain.



BBYY said:


> I hate being the last post for days, as if I killed the thread lol
> everyone must be harvesting.
> here my babies
> trainwreck and bluedream clones
> ...


Shoot bbyy your not killing it your keeping it alive lol 

How's trics my brother?


----------



## bassman999 (Sep 25, 2013)

Heres a few pics.

View attachment 2835665View attachment 2835666View attachment 2835667View attachment 2835668View attachment 2835669


----------



## BBYY (Sep 27, 2013)

good stuff bassman!!

Hey HC, kay, Ill keep breathing life into it!

Getting ready to flush, harvest n a few weeks, Will have some bud porn to share soon. Took a sample of blue dream, its pretty good, but that one might need longer than two weeks. Otherwise the chemd , train wreck are right on schedule. I binned a NorthernLights, Just wasnt my type of plant, I ahve a clone of it , gonna try to keep it smaller , thing stretched like triple and totally out grew my tent. Got my upgrade kit for my hydro system, once that gets here and my cloner running, Gonna start a 8 plant hydro run.still dont know why GenHydro will not just sell the kits with the upgrade kit already installed, fucking scammers, luckily i got the system dirt cheap but had to pay full price on upgrade kit. Figures
My Blueberry are okay, they burnt off tap water, but im getting them back in check, The sweet skunks started to stretch crazy when I topped a few, so Im not topping the rest and hope maybe the stretchy ones are males so I can bin them.

Just oredered a clone king 25 site cloner, pretty cheap. I made prolly 3-4 cloners over the last few years and at 20 bucks a pop and they all eventaully break or misplace stuff, so I figure ill buy a prefab one and hope the platics are durable. So far Ive read that the cloners last years. I just need to get roots, losing alot of genetics, but with the new s3eds i planted i dont want that happening again.

Anyways, Still eyeing down a pack of Caliband, thinking iM gonna throw some of them into the dirt, as for my last pick, I planted Tahoe OG from Cali Connect, and so far 7/10 outta dirt, three didnt germ, so 70% on their seeds. 

Aght brody ill catch up with ya later, Take care dude


----------



## Voidling (Oct 1, 2013)

Hey everyone. Life has been busy and my grow is on hold. Haven't got the money to replace my lamp. Anyway just checking in to say I'm alright


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 1, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Hey everyone. Life has been busy and my grow is on hold. Haven't got the money to replace my lamp. Anyway just checking in to say I'm alright


I am running old lamp as well.


----------



## BBYY (Oct 7, 2013)

View attachment 2849629View attachment 2849627View attachment 2849628


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 8, 2013)

Boo ha! Just checkin in on everyone. Harvesting my scrog grow!!


----------



## Voidling (Oct 10, 2013)

Thought this would be of some interest

http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/sustainable-microfarms-hydroponics-genesis-controller?mobile=1#description


----------



## KushCanuck (Oct 10, 2013)

What's up HC, fellow Cave dwellers, been a while. Got med garden withdrawal now man, got strictly the aquaponics project running my life at the moment, no great spot to set up another garden for the time being. Hope all's well with y'all, keep it green

KC


----------



## Voidling (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey everyone, looks like I get to start back up for a little bit thanks to a loaner lamp. 

Couple things to look into

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ladar/lavabits-dark-mail-initiative

Https://perzo.com


----------



## Voidling (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello hello hello, is there anybody out there


Hope all is well with you guys


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey there I am here.....
I have a few new crosses from some peeps in these woods on day 1 flower.


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2013)

are you indoors now bass? what you got?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2013)

ghb said:


> are you indoors now bass? what you got?


Yeah indoors and have a few clones and a few from beans.

I have from clones
Dog s1 (3)
Grape kRush (3)
Kush (not sure) (1)
Atomic NL (1)
Mango Haze (3)
Alien OG (2)
Og rascal (1)

Beans
Sour OG x 60s (1)
Skunky Monkey(2)
Blue Bubba Master (1)


----------



## ghb (Nov 16, 2013)

the bbm is a highlander strain isnt it? have you grown it before, i would like to see it.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2013)

ghb said:


> the bbm is a highlander strain isnt it? have you grown it before, i would like to see it.


I believe so, s I got beans from a few peeps, but cant rem what from who anymore.

I cant take a pic as I broke my camera like 3 days ago...damn dog hash!!

Maybe I can take a crappy pic with my phone.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hers my crappy pic


----------



## SupaM (Nov 16, 2013)

ghb said:


> the bbm is a highlander strain isnt it? have you grown it before, i would like to see it.


Yep, it's from HC..... I have a couple packs in the vault for the new year lol. ATB!


----------



## Voidling (Nov 17, 2013)

Wish I had a couple clones to run. I'm borrowing an led lamp as mine bit the dust. If I had 4 feminized seed of the same type I'd run them even. Just so I can buy my new lamp. 

Glad to see y'all are around


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 17, 2013)

What part of your old lamp died? Power supply?


----------



## ghb (Nov 17, 2013)

well it certainly looks like a cannabis plant to me bassman.  i hope you never had to break into a pack of aa's just from me.
any pics of the blue bubba master in flower anybody? i really like the sound of it's make up.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 17, 2013)

ghb said:


> well it certainly looks like a cannabis plant to me bassman.  i hope you never had to break into a pack of aa's just from me.
> any pics of the blue bubba master in flower anybody? i really like the sound of it's make up.


That pic was from my (non-smart) phone, thats why pic is grainy.
Not that my pics usually are superb by any means


----------



## ReefBongwell (Nov 17, 2013)

Yo everyone, got my cab back going and getting ready for flower. Germing some BMF and Caliband for next run hope I get some good sprouts.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey Reef, so quiet in the cave lately!
Good luck with the beans bro

I hope all is well, and that HC is just too busy to post lately.


----------



## Voidling (Nov 18, 2013)

Yeah one of the two power packs died. I hadn't thought to see about opening up the power supply. I'm a tinkerer, can't believe I hadn't thought about it. Shows I've just been way too busy


----------



## shishkaboy (Nov 20, 2013)

Yo wassup hc just started vegging on some Bmf and the black sour bubble is taking my area by storm anyone who looks at it really wants to see what it's like


----------



## shishkaboy (Nov 20, 2013)

I also still have the arctic express and caliband and bsb I can only start 1 of them cause my while set up is hydro perpetual and I don't have much space for sexing and pheno testing I have a purple bsb mom already but I want a better yielder which one should I germ hc I have 5 beans of each one left


----------



## Voidling (Nov 22, 2013)

It's been a bit since hc has popped his head up that I know of. I haven't grown out his seeds yet so I can't answer.


----------



## shishkaboy (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm thinking caliband since hc still has a mom of that one it must be top notch


----------



## SupaM (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm pretty sure I'll grow out his BBM first, that and the 'resin dripper'! What up, HC! ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 23, 2013)

My single BBM is7 days into flower, so Ill know sex soon.
At this point I am thinking all my beans that popped are boys though.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 23, 2013)

That sux about all the balls...unless you chuck pollen. Males are still unwelcome here, for now. GL ATB!


----------



## ghb (Nov 24, 2013)

positive mental attitude bassman! they are all girls, especially the BBM.

please make it so.........


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 24, 2013)

ghb said:


> positive mental attitude bassman! they are all girls, especially the BBM.
> 
> please make it so.........


How long does it take after 12/12 to know?
Or what do I look for with a scope or magnifying glass?


----------



## SupaM (Nov 24, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> How long does it take after 12/12 to know?
> Or what do I look for with a scope or magnifying glass?


It varies from strain to strain, but generally around two weeks 12/12 is normal my way. I've had girls show within the first week as well. For the most part, it will be visible by eyesight especially in the case of female plants. Those first two white hairs still give me extreme delight lol. GL & ATB!


----------



## Voidling (Nov 24, 2013)

Anyone know it's T is around lately?

Took apart the power source on my lamp, nothing obvious.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2013)

SupaM said:


> It varies from strain to strain, but generally around two weeks 12/12 is normal my way. I've had girls show within the first week as well. For the most part, it will be visible by eyesight especially in the case of female plants. Those first two white hairs still give me extreme delight lol. GL & ATB!


WEll my 2 Skunky Monkey's are boys. Too bad too as they are big and full and super healthy
The BBM and Sour OG x 60s Kush still arent showing well enough for me, but I am still hoping for a girls or 2!!


----------



## SupaM (Nov 25, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> WEll my 2 Skunky Monkey's are boys. Too bad too as they are big and full and super healthy
> The BBM and Sour OG x 60s Kush still arent showing well enough for me, but I am still hoping for a girls or 2!!


I just threw a SOGX60'S into flower yesterday...hoping for a few new bad bitches too! GL & ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 25, 2013)

SupaM said:


> I just threw a SOGX60'S into flower yesterday...hoping for a few new bad bitches too! GL & ATB!


I am sending positive vibes yer way for the fem genes


----------



## SupaM (Nov 25, 2013)

Preciate it, bass! ATB!


----------



## Voidling (Nov 26, 2013)

I put a few seeds in. Not sure which they are as I mixed up my romulan and my blueberry x ? Seeds. Since I'm doing 12/12 from seed I didn't want to use up any of my good stuff


----------



## SupaM (Nov 26, 2013)

Voidling said:


> I put a few seeds in. Not sure which they are as I mixed up my romulan and my blueberry x ? Seeds. Since I'm doing 12/12 from seed I didn't want to use up any of my good stuff


....what choo talkin' bout, Voidling....? Romulan and Blueberry sound good to me...lol ATB!


----------



## Voidling (Nov 26, 2013)

Well I had plenty of romulan seeds as I purposely seeded a crop, where as most others I have quite limited supply. The blueberry, I can't remember if it was pollinated by a romulan or a sparkle (c99 x haze) as it was an accident.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 26, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Well I had plenty of romulan seeds as I purposely seeded a crop, where as most others I have quite limited supply. The blueberry, I can't remember if it was pollinated by a romulan or a sparkle (c99 x haze) as it was an accident.


Ooooh, I see.... I have a pack of Romulan from Next Generation. I've never tried it, so I don't know what I'm missing yet. Maybe I run a few in the new year...ATB!


----------



## Voidling (Nov 26, 2013)

Mine came from HC, not sure which company it came from so not sure the exact genetics. Though to be honest, no on really knows the genetics of the original Romulan cut. 

Anyway. HC didn't run it much as he said it lacked in smell and taste. I guess it was pretty low odor and not much in flavor. For me it was strong but I'm quite the lightweight. People I've given it to that smoke much more than I, seemed to find it pretty strong though. Was my first strain to successfully grow.


----------



## shishkaboy (Nov 26, 2013)

Prolly bb x dog seeds


----------



## Voidling (Nov 26, 2013)

I've never had dog. This was an accidental pollination on my part


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 27, 2013)

What's up HC, I'm just sopping by for my annual visit. Hope all has been good with you man.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2013)

Well my BBM and Sour Og x 60s Kush are both female!!
Yeah!!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 27, 2013)

Pics! lol bassman, let me see your lady .


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 27, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Mine came from HC, not sure which company it came from so not sure the exact genetics. Though to be honest, no on really knows the genetics of the original Romulan cut.
> 
> Anyway. HC didn't run it much as he said it lacked in smell and taste. I guess it was pretty low odor and not much in flavor. For me it was strong but I'm quite the lightweight. People I've given it to that smoke much more than I, seemed to find it pretty strong though. Was my first strain to successfully grow.


HC's Romulan came from a fellow riu'er they are from canada i believe. they were bred specifically for outdoor if i recall as well. They lacked flavor, smell and potency for my taste. But they are called the JDB's Romulan i think there is more info online about it.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey HC, you gotta answer PM's and Emails bro. You got me about to a public search to find your ass.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Pics! lol bassman, let me see your lady .


I dropped my camera and my phone takes terrible pics.
Ill still do it if you want...?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 27, 2013)

How can I catch the pollen from the male Monkeys?
They are outside so as not to pollinate the girls.


----------



## Voidling (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey T, good to see you around. You and hc have been quiet for so long I hoped everything was ok.


----------



## shishkaboy (Nov 28, 2013)

Dog left bsb middle kool aid Kush right


----------



## SupaM (Nov 28, 2013)

Can't see the pictures, sb. ATB!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 28, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> How can I catch the pollen from the male Monkeys?
> They are outside so as not to pollinate the girls.


FYI, there is a six mile radius on your outdoor fellas! More than likely you pissed off somebody!
I usually shake them over a large picture frame with glass, then scrape it with a credit card, plucking out the stamen by hand. Then put it in a little zip lock with a pinch of flour as a desiccant.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Nov 28, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Hey T, good to see you around. You and hc have been quiet for so long I hoped everything was ok.


thx man, hope all is well with you anf you got shit going good now. What yall growin down there ?


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> FYI, there is a six mile radius on your outdoor fellas! More than likely you pissed off somebody!
> I usually shake them over a large picture frame with glass, then scrape it with a credit card, plucking out the stamen by hand. Then put it in a little zip lock with a pinch of flour as a desiccant.


I dont figure many are flowering outdoors this time of yr, but Ill try to figure out a way to control it.
They arent close to opening yet most likely.
How many days 12/12 till the pods open roughly?

I was just gonna chop em down, but re-read the genetics of the SM and want to cross em with something since there arent any SM females to pollinate


----------



## Voidling (Nov 28, 2013)

Hey Cowboy, good to see you around too.

I borrowed an led so I'm running 12/12 from seed. Just planted them the other night. I'm not sure if they're romulan or my accidental blueberry cross. When I can get my own lamp I'll go back to popping new seeds and cloning.


----------



## KushCanuck (Dec 2, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ahh but I do have a cross of it. Always try and keep my best genetics at least in seed form
> 
> I have given them to a number of people but haven't got any feedback yet. I offered them to you a few months ago but the bird has been in shop for repairs lol. It's Blueberry x Bubbamaster. I made the bubbamaster from aevs stuff, it's pre 98 bubba x master kush.
> 
> Think it's going to be one of my next strains to grow. I have the beans labeled bb dom and kush dom. Forget how I knew that lol





SupaM said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll grow out his BBM first, that and the 'resin dripper'! What up, HC! ATB!


Let me know how your BBM's go Supa, started mine now too! 

Hey HC, cave people,, hope you're good and just busy with life and the garden. Wanted to pop in and let you know I'm back up and popped 25 of your BBM your bird dropped a while back. 10 BBM (BB dom), 10 BBM (Kush dom), and 5 BMK, going to see what performs and maybe finish up a new variation of the cut. Thinking of doing a journal, will keep you in the loop for sure. Hope you're well man, take care and keep it green,

KC


----------



## SupaM (Dec 6, 2013)

What up, KC! ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 6, 2013)

My single BBM has a different type of bud.
Not the normal nickel width buds from 3 weeks 12/12 that are flat.
These buds are pinkynail width, but tall as a dime and solid like branch material inside.
Weird looking buds IMO,. but doesnt look to me a hermie or anything as far as my blind a** cant tell.
The sour OG x 60s Kush is coming along well, but not much smell yet.

I might hit them both and some other strains with my Skunky Monkey males pollen


----------



## ghb (Dec 7, 2013)

early day yet bass, even the ugliest duckling can turn into a beautiful swan.


----------



## SupaM (Dec 7, 2013)

bassman999 said:


> My single BBM has a different type of bud.
> Not the normal nickel width buds from 3 weeks 12/12 that are flat.
> These buds are pinkynail width, but tall as a dime and solid like branch material inside.
> Weird looking buds IMO,. but doesnt look to me a hermie or anything as far as my blind a** cant tell.
> ...


My first SOGX60'S is a male, so hopefully the other two are ladies. I picked up the "resin dripper"
& dog kush instead of the BBM. ATB!


----------



## Theowl (Dec 9, 2013)

Sounds like this bird has been missing a lot of groovy plant work. I miss you guys! Shit I've been laying low and been down and out but now I think I'm on a steady upward trend, which would be a fabulous thing indeed. 

So what's new I may have missed? Y'all hear about my seed collection? Bummer like a mofo. Found two vials that had escaped being placed into the collection box and therefore were saved by negligence.  :/ Orange OG, and OOG x Romulan, may try the cross due to the pain response I got from Romulan when Voidling shared with me. 
gonna do a stealth 12/12 from seed in my room where I am staying now. Glad to see this thread chugging along still. Hello everyone! Theowl is back!


----------



## Voidling (Dec 9, 2013)

I can't get the seeds from my seed run to germinate. I don't know what I did wrong with seeding :/


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 10, 2013)

My BBM (BB dom) is starting to have an amazing smell from her.
Last week I was describing it as the new show smell, but now it has evolved to that and blueberry pie filling maybe.
I really wish I had taken clones or popped a male too 
She is on the list to get a re-veg right now


----------



## ReefBongwell (Dec 15, 2013)

How it do everyone? Just got back from vacation and thanks to the owl my girls are alive and thriving  Now around 3 weeks+ in... I got a few Caliband to sprout for my next run I can't recall if I got any BMFs to survive or not... i'll have to take a look later and see... my actual offspring has been taking up a lot of time this weekend I've been meaning to transplant the next generation of babies into bigger pots and get a better veg area set up but she's not having it... not doing a grow thread this run but will probably post a few pics of my favorite girls here when there's something more to show off  Got a couple of lanky tall super sativa girls I'm curious how they'll turn out and a few purp phenos spotted already... a pretty wide spread of genetics from stout indica to the taller sativas and everywhere in between  picking up the CO2 to turn on tomorrow


----------



## Voidling (Dec 15, 2013)

Hey reef, I passed on the message but you never clear out your mailbox. I have yet to get to put your light to use. I'm having bad germ rates from my seed run. Hell, I'm having trouble getting lettuce to germ at this point. I've lost my touch


----------



## ReefBongwell (Dec 16, 2013)

I cleared out some space it should be free now... i'll double check

Just got the CO2 jamming up in the grow room excited to see how things go the next few weeks.. everyone's looking good for this stage.

Keep an eye on your germ temps this time of year it's easy for them to get too cold at night.

Checked last night... ended up with 4 Caliband... no BMFs germed  My caliband are the indica-est of the bunch... phat azz leaves


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 17, 2013)

i have been smelling vanilla in my veg area for like a month. i figured it was some air freshener that goes is the vents that a neighbor put in or something. but its the bmf. i had 2 phenos both with a lil color. but this one has a strong smell .


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 17, 2013)

The best tasting phenos of that lean toward shishkaberry (taste), imho. Some uber frost on the BMF too! 
View attachment 2931812


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 18, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> The best tasting phenos of that lean toward shishkaberry (taste), imho. Some uber frost on the BMF too!
> View attachment 2931811View attachment 2931812


vanilla smell?


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 18, 2013)

To me it smelled a bit like frosting, I guess you could say vanilla. They seem to morph a bit toward the end, the one that smelled most like frosting (or vanilla) wasn't my favorite tasting but was the frostiest of the lot. Not much branching on that one either, of course none of them branched much at all but that one was just a kola.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Dec 18, 2013)

GRRRRR!! Found a bunch of thrip damage to my leaves and larvae crawling around on'em... have seen a few adults flying... just released ladybugs go get'em girls!

Realized before I went out of town I put the 1K on 50% and then forgot so never put it back up to full strength... so they're now finally getting full 1k light 4 weeks into flower  and i had left the hood farther from the top of the plants because I forgot I had it on 50%... ugh! Always fuckin myself... at least I got my topdressing and watering done... and swapped out my old 600w bulb for a hortilux (saving old for backup)... love the hortilux bulbs but damn they are expensive. 

On the bright side, not sure if it is just timing or the CO2, but have definitely noticed an increase in flower size over the last 2-3 days  now let's see what they'll do actually getting 1k+ instead of 500w... i bumped both lights up to super lumen setting... vroom vroom


----------



## ghb (Dec 19, 2013)

lol, don't talk to me about fucked up lighting, i'm harvesting at the minute and at week 4 the plants had less than 12 hours of lighting in the whole week. i kept thinking i had fixed the problem but when i went back the lights were off.

there was some funny looking growth and a couple of nanners but so far no seeds to be seen so i'm hoping they didn't get fucked up too much.

co2 and super lumens, surely that will give them a real kick up the ass reef?

good luck.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 20, 2013)

ghb said:


> the bbm is a highlander strain isnt it? have you grown it before, i would like to see it.


Charging my camera battery now ghb lol

Hey everyone!


----------



## ghb (Dec 20, 2013)

nice one!, i feel honoured lol.

has the cave been keeping you sane man?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 20, 2013)

What's going on man . Looks like I have some replys to get to lol. Just got caught up on my thread, glad to see you guys kept it alive. Yes ghb the cave has been keeping me busy and probably helping with my sanity too. I'm doing real good actually . Just finishing up this weeks harvest, good month...back to back to back harvests. Bit of a variety but all the same old stuff, finishing a blue dream dom from pops right now and earlier in the week took down a C4, A couple of the resin drippers daughters and an OG x SAD also from pops.

Going to be dropping another strain or two real soon, not exactly sure yet. I have 16 of the blueberry dom bbm from seed in veg right now. Still another 6 weeks before they can be worked into the rotation.

Another hour or so of trimming this morning but I'll take a couple of pics in a min man.

Hope all is well in your cave


----------



## ghb (Dec 20, 2013)

it's had it's ups and downs lately, hopefully we can finish 2013 strong hit the ground running in 2014. glad to hear things are good your end.

6 weeks veg, i'm used to seeing smaller sog style plants from yourself so it is gonna be interesting seeing you wrestle with trees, especially from seed as they like to stretch a lot.

looking forward to the pics, a whole friday without bud pron is just wrong.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 20, 2013)

Blueberry dom Bubbamaster







Flower room shot


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Dec 20, 2013)

Welcome back HC, you had us worried!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 20, 2013)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Welcome back HC, you had us worried!


Yeah sorry about that man. Hey I ran the sog x 60's. I did keep one clone, but everything was a bit on the airy side and you know how it is, people want tighter buds. It had a real nice smell and flavor and nice stone. The one I kept will be for headstash


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 20, 2013)

My SOG x60s has a very unique smell as does the BBM, which smells of new running shoes or new car air freshener/ and berries maybe.
1st few weeks of flower were handled by MH since my hps popped as soon as I turned it on.
I have gotten a new one now though.

Glad to see ya in here HC, I was worried that something happened, glad it didnt!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 20, 2013)

BBM




Both pics are the SOG x 60s

I had more pics of the BBM, but the flash wasnt on and neither was the light, then light came on...anyway Ill take better ones later.
close to 5wks 12/12 ow


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 20, 2013)

Hey bassman what's good brother! Yes doesn't the sour og x 60's kush have a nice aroma. Your making me want to grow out my keeper clone lol.

The BBM certainly looks like a hybrid with 9 leafers and being neither wide nor real narrow.

Stopped lifting and not eating as much as I probably should....getting skinny and look like shit. Should probably do something about that lol. Kind of the mind set of,,,got my girl, now I don't have to look as good haha


----------



## SupaM (Dec 20, 2013)

Got my second male SOGX60'S....back to the drawing board... What's good HC! Running your shit for 2014! ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 20, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey bassman what's good brother! Yes doesn't the sour og x 60's kush have a nice aroma. Your making me want to grow out my keeper clone lol.
> 
> The BBM certainly looks like a hybrid with 9 leafers and being neither wide nor real narrow.
> 
> Stopped lifting and not eating as much as I probably should....getting skinny and look like shit. Should probably do something about that lol. Kind of the mind set of,,,got my girl, now I don't have to look as good haha


My garage grow started 12/12 same day as my inside one, but they all seem way behind for some reason.
I can only imagine the temp is an issue.

The BBM and the SOG were not topped or anything, just flowering natural.
I didnt want to retard sex identification.
My dumb ass forgot to take clones of ANYTHING this run though till 3 weeks into flower, so I didnt bother.
I think Ill be ATTEMPTING lots of re-vegges.
The BBM has the the most unique smell of any I have grown so far.
I have to smell her everyday to get my fix lol.

I am small and out of shape as well.
I have these damn headaches and scapula issue.
I am down to lifting for 30-45 min 1x sometimes 2x a week.
Somehow I have gained weight.
Now my pants arent fitting.
I need to get back into this fulltime again.
I joined Kaiser and plan to see if a better doc can help with some of my problems to get me lifting again.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 20, 2013)

Good to see all is well with you HC. I'd be happy if I could lose some pounds. I'm hardly eating, cut back on my sodas and tea a lot, and still not loosing weight. I think it's these damn meds. Damned if I do, damned if I don't.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 20, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Good to see all is well with you HC. I'd be happy if I could lose some pounds. I'm hardly eating, cut back on my sodas and tea a lot, and still not loosing weight. I think it's these damn meds. Damned if I do, damned if I don't.


Any kind of cardio can help you.
If you have time to walk for 30-45 min or so a day even that will help.
A pair of 5 lb db will even help if you spend 5-10 with them 4-5 days a week as well.
I hope you can get into the shape you want!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 21, 2013)

If I may void, stop the soda all together and start a water regimen. Try to get up to a gallon of iced water a day and after about 45 days acclamation your metabolism will go up and you will start shedding weight. It's hard to do and you will pissing like a racehorse but the reward is clean kidneys and liver with exceptional weight loss especially if you are watching what you eat and exercising. The sodas clog up the renal system and sugar is an inflammatory, they are the leading cause of diabetes today.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 21, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Got my second male SOGX60'S....back to the drawing board... What's good HC! Running your shit for 2014! ATB!


Hey Supa sup! Most everything is good these days and I'm not going to bitch about what's not lol. I do like quoting Springsteen though..."got more bills than an honest man can pay". Keeping my head above water but just by a pussy hair 

Awesome dawsome man, love seeing my shit being grown! Looking forward to it 



Voidling said:


> Good to see all is well with you HC. I'd be happy if I could lose some pounds. I'm hardly eating, cut back on my sodas and tea a lot, and still not loosing weight. I think it's these damn meds. Damned if I do, damned if I don't.


I shudder when I think about all the soda I drank when my ex and I quit drinking. Reg soda will kill you slowly with all the sugar and diet will kill your brain cells and you don't even get the benefit of keeping free radicals at bay like with weed.

Man I am so stoned lol, hard to type . Two or three big bong rips of the Gracies Delight and your there. My son and I went to see The Desolation of Smaug last night in 3D on a real big screen and we each took a few rips of the GD before we left hehe

Got to run for now...girls need to be up at 10


----------



## ghb (Dec 21, 2013)

what did you make of the movie? i bet it was an interesting watch in 3d, not worth watching sober though lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 21, 2013)

If your a fan of the trilogy and the first Hobbit you will love it. I read Tolkiens stuff when I was about 20 so when it came to the screen I was pretty happy. Loved the first 3 movies and seen them all multiple times. Special effects last night were superb!


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2013)

I read all the books as a kid 8-10yr old
I plan to see the movie


----------



## Voidling (Dec 21, 2013)

Yeah these days I only drink soda when on the road driving an hour or so each way. Stores want ridiculous money for a small bottle of cold water when fountain soda is 44oz for a dollar and maybe a little change.

Sweet tea though, still drink a bit took much of that. I do drink water too, just not strictly water. 

I had stayed walking but then we got these crazy cold spells and rain and talked myself out of it.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 21, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Yeah these days I only drink soda when on the road driving an hour or so each way. Stores want ridiculous money for a small bottle of cold water when fountain soda is 44oz for a dollar and maybe a little change.
> 
> Sweet tea though, still drink a bit took much of that. I do drink water too, just not strictly water.
> 
> I had stayed walking but then we got these crazy cold spells and rain and talked myself out of it.


I remember as a kid I drank several mega gulps.
I went from soda to beer and went just as crazy with that.
I drink maybe a single can of beer every other day now, and a soda like once a month if that.
I never get soda with fast food anymore either.

I hate cardio to no end, but have been putting 20 min on the Recumbent bike every afternoon.
I am gonna get back into my 34" pants or at least fit my 36" without sucking my stomach in


----------



## ghb (Dec 22, 2013)

i thought lotr 1 was good but didn't like any of them after, it would be worth going to see high if in 3d though, i thought avatar was shit but stil enjoyed it on the imax

good luck with that bass, at this time of year i can put on 20lb no problem, all the food everywhere! christmas dinner alone is going to be 3-4lbs lol oh and i don't drink carbonated drinks or anything with sugar, it is purely down to exercise with me, if i sit on my ass i gain weight.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 22, 2013)

Over the last 3 years I have lost about 70 lbs and went from a 36-38 down to a 32-33. I stay on the water and I have yet to gain a single pound that I could drop in the morning duty!  
Seems the more I sit around I just loose precious muscle these days, got to keep active to not be a soft lump 
Morning fellas!
puff, puff, pass.... wakey bakey


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 22, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Over the last 3 years I have lost about 70 lbs and went from a 36-38 down to a 32-33. I stay on the water and I have yet to gain a single pound that I could drop in the morning duty!
> Seems the more I sit around I just loose precious muscle these days, got to keep active to not be a soft lump
> Morning fellas!
> puff, puff, pass.... wakey bakey


I was reverse curling on end up on the shopping cart in the store. it had dog food etc in it.
Trying to find some way to stay awake while the wife was looking at the whole store one item at a time lol.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 23, 2013)

I need to put in more work swinging that pick axe. I get worn out quick, and I have acres to dig up.

Got a question for y'all.
I currently have a 80x3w (240w) LED with the ratio R:B:FR:UV:IR = 12:2:2:2:2.
I was going to ask if I should 
A) get an identical one with same colors/ratio and run comparison grows
B) get same 80x3w (240w) with different color/ratio to compare
C) get the next size light up 120x3w (360w) with same color/ratio to compare things like yield / coverage.

What do y'all think?


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 23, 2013)

Voidling said:


> I need to put in more work swinging that pick axe. I get worn out quick, and I have acres to dig up.
> 
> Got a question for y'all.
> I currently have a 80x3w (240w) LED with the ratio R:B:FR:UV:IR = 12:2:2:2:2.
> ...


I am a cheapo, and I look at watt per $$.
Also I love symmetry, so I am torn, and the price would dictate my choice


----------



## ReefBongwell (Dec 23, 2013)

What's up people just an update on my caliband... have one that is super indica with really fat leaves with a surface that reminds me of corinthian leather... very appealing to the eye... anything special there? Another one with similar fatness leaves but without the leather appearance... one that is pretty sativa leaning but still short, and one that is a hybrid mix between sativa and indica...


----------



## Voidling (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm waiting for the reply from the company, to see if they still do the 80x3w, as all I'm seeing info on now are the 84x3w. I too am into symmetry. I'm not sure how many experiments I could run side by side with same cab setup or if I'm better off with a bigger light covering a bigger cab.


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 24, 2013)

Merry Christmas Everybody!


----------



## Voidling (Dec 24, 2013)

So I'm thinking the 80x3w and the extra money to a 20x3w single puck light in full spectrum for my veg chamber, possibly two of them depending on price.

Merry Christmas every one


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 24, 2013)

Voidling said:


> So I'm thinking the 80x3w and the extra money to a 20x3w single puck light in full spectrum for my veg chamber, possibly two of them depending on price.
> 
> Merry Christmas every one


Sounds good to me


----------



## ReefBongwell (Dec 24, 2013)

Yeah for your size cabinet as many 3ws as you can get in there is probably the way to go.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 24, 2013)

Well I'll be building new cabs eventually. I'm getting this one to get peppers started for spring


----------



## ghb (Dec 25, 2013)

happy holidys all, i hope you all have something nice to toke on.


----------



## junker1 (Dec 25, 2013)

ghb said:


> happy holidys all, i hope you all have something nice to toke on.


Same to you, I will be lighting some M.O.B in a minute here.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 25, 2013)

Yo hc good to hear from ya. Happy holidays. Bbl


----------



## ReefBongwell (Dec 25, 2013)

Merry Christmas all... Santa gave me at least 3 of 4 calibands female including the sativa leaner and leather leaves


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 27, 2013)

Workouts are rare and far between now for me (weights)
Gotten weak and that has me sick with disgust.
I pressed 120s for reps (chest)5 yrs ago, and recently the 100s wouldnt go up, not even the 90s.... 

WELL TODAY I got super pissed, and in the 50* garage the 110s went up for 10 reps.
I was screaming and grunting, but I am so motivated now that this might be the catalyst I needed to get big again, and just in time for my 41st bday!!!

EDIT
Got 12 reps on the next set.

I dont go heavy till after several warm up sets with lighter dbs (90s) and several sets up pec-dec with only 50lbs b4 that.









































BASSMAN IS BACK!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Dec 30, 2013)

Couple of Caliband in veg... just got their last topping for 8 heads and all but 4 main branches cut off... 3-4 weeks to veg those 8 colas then flower time gonna be some big mamma jammas by then


----------



## Voidling (Dec 30, 2013)

Probably a good idea to start with lighter weights bass


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 30, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Couple of Caliband in veg... just got their last topping for 8 heads and all but 4 main branches cut off... 3-4 weeks to veg those 8 colas then flower time gonna be some big mamma jammas by then
> 
> View attachment 2945439


Looks like you jjust topped them..nice stocks forming there too.


Voidling said:


> Probably a good idea to start with lighter weights bass


I know, but I am go big or go home kinda guy...since I workout at home there's nowhere to go but big!!
Honestly light weights cant get me sore, and I can only do so many reps before my shoulder gets really aggravated, so I have to lift heavier.

If I cant do 10 reps I go to a lower weight, but if I can lift over 15 reps, then I go heavier...just my rule of thumb.

The 95s went up for close to 20 reps so I tried the heavier DBs again


----------



## Voidling (Dec 30, 2013)

Understandable for a workout but you really should warm up your muscles first. Jumping jacks and pushups or some such if nothing else. I got to start exercising again. I lapsed for most of the year.

Not sure how many of you air layer plants but I came across this thing that looked handy.http://www.airpropagator.com

I've got a pear tree and maybe a persimmon to try it on this spring. I'm wondering how long until a fruit tree clone would produce.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 30, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Understandable for a workout but you really should warm up your muscles first. Jumping jacks and pushups or some such if nothing else. I got to start exercising again. I lapsed for most of the year.
> 
> Not sure how many of you air layer plants but I came across this thing that looked handy.http://www.airpropagator.com
> 
> I've got a pear tree and maybe a persimmon to try it on this spring. I'm wondering how long until a fruit tree clone would produce.


I run with My dog usually prior to working out.
I also usually start out really light to get my joints working, since I am old now lol.

Oh and I dont smoke till after I workout now either, maybe a sativa 1st might be okay but dont have any.


----------



## Voidling (Dec 30, 2013)

I need to get out walking my dog more. I started, then it got usually cold for Texas, some rain, more cold, and I got lazy again. 

Since people fail at new year's resolutions, mine is to get obese. That way I'll magically lose all this fat eating junk food...


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 30, 2013)

Voidling said:


> I need to get out walking my dog more. I started, then it got usually cold for Texas, some rain, more cold, and I got lazy again.
> 
> Since people fail at new year's resolutions, mine is to get obese. That way I'll magically lose all this fat eating junk food...


I try to make my changes any time other than new yrs just for that reason.
Going to work out shoulders tomorrow, then pop beans, and then go to dr appt.
After that maybe get some clones, and shop for my girls bday.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Dec 30, 2013)

Yeah just topped... and I just tied them down before those pics as well so the branches and stem are gonna thicken up even more pretty quick... I'm going to have fewer plants in flower next time so gotta go big  My current batch is doing pretty good despite having shitty looking leaves due to thrip infestation... most look about a week ahead of where i normally expect... finally got my co2 situation figured and have had a tank last longer than a couple of days  switched from a controller that detects the co2 level to one that alternates on/off by timing. Seems the be the way to go for larger, non air-tight spaces. 

Noticing one unfortunate difference after switching back to HPS from LED... when you have ladybugs under LED when they die they die... under HPS you gotta check your plant underneath for little dead ladybug raisins that flew too close to the sun and got fried... found like 3 or 4 on one plant just now gross. 3-4 weeks til the first girls start coming down this is where it gets exciting... gotta see if I can meet my goals I only need to get 1.5z/per avg to meet it so not too unrealistic but they were not big plants going in... they definitely could've used a week or two more veg before flower... this'll be the last time I do a single cola run as well unless it's a SOG...


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Yeah just topped... and I just tied them down before those pics as well so the branches and stem are gonna thicken up even more pretty quick... I'm going to have fewer plants in flower next time so gotta go big  My current batch is doing pretty good despite having shitty looking leaves due to thrip infestation... most look about a week ahead of where i normally expect... finally got my co2 situation figured and have had a tank last longer than a couple of days  switched from a controller that detects the co2 level to one that alternates on/off by timing. Seems the be the way to go for larger, non air-tight spaces.
> 
> Noticing one unfortunate difference after switching back to HPS from LED... when you have ladybugs under LED when they die they die... under HPS you gotta check your plant underneath for little dead ladybug raisins that flew too close to the sun and got fried... found like 3 or 4 on one plant just now gross. 3-4 weeks til the first girls start coming down this is where it gets exciting... gotta see if I can meet my goals I only need to get 1.5z/per avg to meet it so not too unrealistic but they were not big plants going in... they definitely could've used a week or two more veg before flower... this'll be the last time I do a single cola run as well unless it's a SOG...


Ill be lucky to pull .5 oz a plant this run with my short veg and concrete freezing floors.

I might pull everything early to save energy on these tiny budding plants


----------



## Voidling (Dec 31, 2013)

Happy new year!

I'd love to have freezing concrete floors. Then maybe I could run hydro. My room Amber temperature is 80, so my water fills up with algae quickly.


----------



## bassman999 (Dec 31, 2013)

Voidling said:


> Happy new year!
> 
> I'd love to have freezing concrete floors. Then maybe I could run hydro. My room Amber temperature is 80, so my water fills up with algae quickly.


You are tight I should def be doing hydro to take advantage of the cold instead suffering from it.

I have a water chiller I bought well over a yr ago, and still havent even used.
I think I was planning hydro at my old place and forgot or changed plans...


----------



## Voidling (Dec 31, 2013)

My cab is super tiny and had no room for a chiller if I wanted. Plus didn't want to run the electricity. My next place is a concrete slab so I'll have to keep my eye on the temperature. Winter I could definitely pull it off, summer would have to play by ear. Maybe one good hydro run each winter could supply me for the year. Doubt I'd have the balls to go that big though


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 1, 2014)

Voidling said:


> My cab is super tiny and had no room for a chiller if I wanted. Plus didn't want to run the electricity. My next place is a concrete slab so I'll have to keep my eye on the temperature. Winter I could definitely pull it off, summer would have to play by ear. Maybe one good hydro run each winter could supply me for the year. Doubt I'd have the balls to go that big though


I think the elec bill is prolly why I dont use it honestly


----------



## Voidling (Jan 2, 2014)

So I'm thinking of putting in the order for the 80x3w light and getting a tent with the rest of my money rather than one bigger light and growing out in the open. 

Does 32" x 32" x 60" sound about the right size?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 4, 2014)

That's what I've got.. running a 600 aircooled...

edit: That's a lie mine is actually 72" high which is definitely a help.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks. The 72" isn't much more, could grab it. Just want sure with the led. Guess it's not like I'll be using the space above the cab anyways so might as well get the tall one


----------



## Voidling (Jan 6, 2014)

Well turns out I'm not getting the 80x3w. I either go with a 5w or go to a different company. Downside to another company is that I won't get the replacement part for my current light.


----------



## ghb (Jan 6, 2014)

i don't know your grow style voidling but the extra height will only ever be a benefit imo.

how are you finding led for flowering? i am still not completely convinced but i have seen a few grows that made me pay attention.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 6, 2014)

Well my past grow style has been in a tiny cab and was making drastic changes between grows so I never really got anything locked in. the plants grew fine but never had rock hard buds. Don't know it it was the light or something else. Reef has more experience with them.

My reason for led is that everything else just gets too hot for me. I can't vent into an attic or under the house, plus the door to the room has to stay closed. Even at 200w setting my hps baked the entire room.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 6, 2014)

You could run that 400w now in winter 

3w LEDs are not helped by extra height best to keep a low even canopy... although a tall even canopy would be fine too as long as the underneath were trimmed well. Taller would let you veg'em longer and bigger to get better yields you'd just have to stay on top of trimming


----------



## Voidling (Jan 6, 2014)

I've been opening my window to lower the temp below 80 and only have a couple of cfl right now. And a hyper pit bull. The problem with the hps and my cab is the height, trying to keep it from burning tops. Definitely need a tall tent.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2014)

One of my tents is nothing but black/white poly film, and 2x4s.
You can use some wood to frame in vents etc...the sky is the limit with height in that case.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 7, 2014)

I've got spare 1x2 laying around and debating on wether I can make it strong enough with those. Hard to screw into the end of without splitting the wood.

Looks like I lost the gamble I made when originally buying my led. They want me to order to get the replacement parts. I go to order a 3w lamp and all of a sudden they say min order of 3 but I can get the 5w. So I say give me the 5w, and they return saying min order of 3. I didn't want to order a second one from them anyway after the first failed in a year, but was going to try one more to see if it was a fluke, plus the replacement parts would get me two lamps up and running.

So I've been looking at gotham hydro like reef uses. They have a new blackstar 240w V2.0 for 2014. Still uses 3w led but now each one has a reflector supposed to make it better. The 240w blackstar and 180w chrome are the same price, so not sure if the lens with lower power, or the reflector with higher power is better.

Then on a whim I decide to look up plasma lighting to see if the price came down any and came across this kickstarter trying to bring the price down
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1051430234/sunstream-400-a-plasma-grow-light-for-everyone
Hoping they can still put them out even though kickstarter failed.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2014)

Voidling said:


> I've got spare 1x2 laying around and debating on wether I can make it strong enough with those. Hard to screw into the end of without splitting the wood.
> 
> Looks like I lost the gamble I made when originally buying my led. They want me to order to get the replacement parts. I go to order a 3w lamp and all of a sudden they say min order of 3 but I can get the 5w. So I say give me the 5w, and they return saying min order of 3. I didn't want to order a second one from them anyway after the first failed in a year, but was going to try one more to see if it was a fluke, plus the replacement parts would get me two lamps up and running.
> 
> ...
























Something like this could help


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 8, 2014)

Pilot holes


----------



## Voidling (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeah I was wondering if the metal plates would be cost effective vs buying 2x4.

I'd need to do pilot holes with smaller diameter than usual screws. Then in not sure if it'd be strong enough so probably should just get 2x4 and buy some peace of mind that it won't collapse and squash my plants


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 8, 2014)

I got 2x4s for my latest project... i took a look at smaller and thought no way I'm risking it  I'm now working on a 6'x6'x6' frame for my veg area similar to my flower setup... i shit you not right now I got 6 LEDs suspended on boards supported by what? Cardboard boxes! Running outta vertical height 

Just jumped on the tea bandwagon... went ahead and got a pump good enough to start brewin and feeding some AACTs. Look out world.

Those Calibands are fucking beasts... biggest plants in my veg area with the thickest stems and fattest healthiest leaves... I just hope she flowers out the same quality as she's growing  Only issue is those fat stems get pretty woody and non-pliant once they start getting big hard to bend'em down like I like for my mainlining... of course that's because of the slightly different way I like to do it. But it's working well for those calibands  Thicker main stalk and stems than a lot of mine in flower actually.... but I flowered them too young. These caliband are mature enough to flower but they're gonna get another 2-3 weeks to veg out the 8 colas and also going to take some cuts before they go to flower for sure...


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 8, 2014)

I made my cab out of 1x2 using 2" deck screws, it's been up for 10 years.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 8, 2014)

good to know colo, thanks. It'll have to wait until after next week.

Does it hold up the light, filter, and fan? The filter and fan are kind of heavy.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2014)

My cab is 2x4s and 4.5f tx 8ft and its sturdy.
I didnt use any bracing, but if I did it might be stronger
As a matter of fact I use the top as storage to free up garage floor space


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2014)

Reef, I have my 15 clones in a cardboard box that went to a hood.
I opened top and taped it to add height.
Then I placed a T-5 and a few cfls suspended over it lol

Super ghetto, but gives me time to decide what to build for them


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 8, 2014)

Voidling said:


> good to know colo, thanks. It'll have to wait until after next week.
> 
> Does it hold up the light, filter, and fan? The filter and fan are kind of heavy.


Mines holding up an indagro 400 (the old one made of steel about 60lbs. and a 6" cool tube), just throw some gusset blocks on your corners and call it a day!


----------



## Voidling (Jan 8, 2014)

Not sure what that is. I've had a running subscription to Wood magazine planning to get into wood working one of these days, yet have barely looked at them.

My first little seed sprout / clone was small cardboard box with a cfl


----------



## Voidling (Jan 8, 2014)

Must spread rep before repping you again


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 8, 2014)

just an extra block below the joint to reinforce the horizontal suspension of the top rail. Like a trimmer stud for a header but just a block that either supports or spans the joint. 

A full spanner is probably not necessary just a small block screwed in below a joint will suffice.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 8, 2014)

Ah ok, thank you very much. Just sitting down to draw out a plan.

How do y'all do a light proof air intake?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2014)

Voidling said:


> Ah ok, thank you very much. Just sitting down to draw out a plan.
> 
> How do y'all do a light proof air intake?


I just cut an x into panda film slide duct in, and use foil tape to seal around the overlapping plastic.
or
You could mount a board to the frame and cut a circular hole in it slightly smaller than the ducting, just very very slightly smaller..(note the panda covering this board with a hole will need to be cut as well fir the ducting to pass through).


----------



## Voidling (Jan 8, 2014)

So you just snake done ducting out on the floor then?


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2014)

Voidling said:


> So you just snake done ducting out on the floor then?


If you are talking intake, you can go passive.
You can get parts from HD or Lowes.
Ill add images after I look at their site

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Master-Flow-12-in-x-4-in-to-6-in-Universal-Register-Box-RB12X4X6/100173649#


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2014)

Just add ducting to that, and cover with a register if you want, or even chicken wire..this is just to keep animals or papers from going in the tent





the board for the exhaust could go floor to top, and house both of these.
I would curve the intake duct, and paint the metal inside black to stop light from lighting up inside.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 8, 2014)

Yeah I was thinking passive intake, was just wondering how to make it light proof. 

Still trying to figure how how to frame it together


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2014)

Voidling said:


> Yeah I was thinking passive intake, was just wondering how to make it light proof.
> 
> Still trying to figure how how to frame it together


I wish I was good with CAD programs or something like that.

I know Colocowboy knows more about this than me.

I think you could use the design he put up, but no need to put as many vertical studs.

I could probably design something for you and take a pic of it for ya and post it here.

What size are you doing?


----------



## Voidling (Jan 8, 2014)

I'm thinking 3' wide and 2' front to back. I had to reformat my pc yesterday so lost all my graphics programs that I usually use. Doing pen and paper tonight. Just trying to figure out how to arrange 1x2 boards for this


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 8, 2014)

Voidling said:


> I'm thinking 3' wide and 2' front to back. I had to reformat my pc yesterday so lost all my graphics programs that I usually use. Doing pen and paper tonight. Just trying to figure out how to arrange 1x2 boards for this


How tall are you going?


----------



## Voidling (Jan 9, 2014)

6 maybe 7 foot tall. I'll mostly be using led unless I can get that plasma, which is unlikely. So doesn't need to be all that tall. A foot for the pots, for and half for light and fan, so even 5 foot may work

I'm just trying to figure out 1x2 as I'm more limited on screw placement.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 9, 2014)

These ties
http://m.homedepot.com/p/Simpson-Strong-Tie-Z-Max-1-1-2-in-x-2-in-x-1-3-8-in-Angle-A21Z/100375047/

With these screws
http://m.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-6-x-3-4-in-Zinc-Plated-Flat-Head-Phillips-Drive-Wood-Screw-100-Pieces-20942/100349325/

Might work out well


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 9, 2014)

That wasn't a "plan" I posted just an illustration of support joints. 

You need to make a "light trap", the way to do this is a few changes of direction in the ducting with it painted flat black because light is directional and once reflection is inhibited none will travel the duct.

The shank on a 2" (or smaller) deck screw pilots with a 7/32", a wood screw like that has a tapered shank which will be more prone to splitting your wood. If you use metal gussets which is a fine idea, just use 5/8 - 3/4 inch anodized drywall screws.


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2014)

i just used some dark coloured cloth over the intake, it slows down the air going in but stop dust and other nasties getting in and is a lot simpler than any other method i could think of


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2014)

colocowboy said:


> that wasn't a "plan" i posted just an illustration of support joints.
> 
> You need to make a "light trap", the way to do this is a few changes of direction in the ducting with it painted flat black because light is directional and once reflection is inhibited none will travel the duct.
> 
> The shank on a 2" (or smaller) deck screw pilots with a 7/32", a wood screw like that has a tapered shank which will be more prone to splitting your wood. If you use metal gussets which is a fine idea, just use 5/8 - 3/4 inch anodized drywall screws.


^^^^^^this


----------



## Voidling (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks. Good to know on the screws. I thought they'd be good as the description says to prevent splitting. Simple drywall screws I can actually source locally rather than an hour trip.

What kind of cloth are you using? I tried black pillow case but still had bleed through out, not sure about bleed in. 

I'll try getting one of my 3d programs installed and draft something up


----------



## ghb (Jan 9, 2014)

double it up maybe, i used to use jeyes cloth and it did let light out but i doubt it would be classed as a light leak for light entering the cab.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2014)

Voidling said:


> Thanks. Good to know on the screws. I thought they'd be good as the description says to prevent splitting. Simple drywall screws I can actually source locally rather than an hour trip.
> 
> What kind of cloth are you using? I tried black pillow case but still had bleed through out, not sure about bleed in.
> 
> I'll try getting one of my 3d programs installed and draft something up


single pillow case, paint ducting inside flat black, and have 2 bends in ducting and no light....
I think 2 cases will just about block all the airflow


----------



## Voidling (Jan 9, 2014)

I spent last night trying to design a wood shelf to hold the fan and filter. Just now dawned on my that buggies are the way to go to stop vibration. Sleep deprivation is making me stupid


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2014)

Voidling said:


> I spent last night trying to design a wood shelf to hold the fan and filter. Just now dawned on my that buggies are the way to go to stop vibration. Sleep deprivation is making me stupid


I use a speed controller for my fan, and it quiets it down dramatically without losing much air pressure.
Certain fans dont like the controllers, like Valueline, unless you get the type that lowers voltage instead of frequency I believe


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 9, 2014)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/150387868406?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

On smaller tents you can use something like this.
You can use a smaller DC power supply than it can handle and get tons of air with really low noise.
This one would work great from 12-30V DC, but for low noise 12-18 vDC will be best






I own lots of Papst Axial fans and they are great and very reliable.
Just peel back the sticker once a yr and one drop of oil in there and heat and noise if any are gone.

**Note to open sticker heat with hair dryer for 1 min then carefully peel it back.


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi all , just passing through so thought id come see my old Assholes lol ... nice to see all the familiar faces are still here !!


----------



## Voidling (Jan 9, 2014)

But I need to run my exhaust air through the carbon filter for flowing at least. I've got a couple small computer fans blowing air around in my cab and room.

I've got one of the expensive fan controllers rather than a simple rheostat dimmers. It sure helps it not sound like a helicopter is landing in my room. Ha


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 11, 2014)

My single BBM (BB dom), has turned out to have what I think to be a blueberry structure, and a light colored hue to the buds, and the smell has evolved to idk what, but Blueberry is DEF in there.

Ill try to reveg her, when shes done.
Chunky-lumpy buds, but def not airy


----------



## RobbieP (Jan 12, 2014)

wheres HC nowadays , the dude still about ? misssed seeing that broseph ! 

Well if you read this HC , i just wanted to let you know , i had some amazing ladies out the pack of BMF you sent me , i had one pheno i used to make F2's that was purple / red from top to bottom and absolutly stank of burnt rubber , one of the best strains i have ever grown man !!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 12, 2014)

Yeah it's a pretty long absence for HC... but it's good to take some time out from online sometimes. Hopefully he hasn't run into any legal entanglements and maybe just fell into some vaginal ones... 

Well since everyone's talking cab here's mine I just finished for veg... 6'x6', over 1K in lighting spread out they finally have a little elbow room to stretch out now. Also a pic of my favorite plant of this veg, one of my caliband... she is a fucking BEAST dwarfs the others especially with those big ass fat leaves. Hoping she yields well due to size/maturity... no more topping, just letting her grow out. Still got 2-3 weeks veg and I finally got my shit together to where I'm about to start hitting'em with AACT teas


----------



## Voidling (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey robbie, where have you been? Hc popped up briefly not too long ago.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 14, 2014)

Howdy Caveman! Long time, feel's like an age ! Cant wait to have a peek around and see all the new stuff. Im seeing alot of folks using the LED's nowadays, just getting some new kit myself and was thinking i need to find out more about them first.

Hope your good

cinder's


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 14, 2014)

Aw cindyguy still with the nate diaz avatar lol  good to see you. HC's MIA at the moment


----------



## SupaM (Jan 22, 2014)

So, I have the honor of raising one of HC's babies...Hope to do you proud lol ATB!

...enter the "Resin Dripper" wish me luck....2/3 up and at 'em


----------



## Theowl (Jan 30, 2014)

SupaM said:


> So, I have the honor of raising one of HC's babies...Hope to do you proud lol ATB!
> 
> ...enter the "Resin Dripper" wish me luck....2/3 up and at 'em
> 
> View attachment 2971248View attachment 2971250View attachment 2971251


 you lucky dog!! I have been dreaming of the dripper..


----------



## SupaM (Jan 30, 2014)

Theowl said:


> you lucky dog!! I have been dreaming of the dripper..


Haha, just good friends, the two that popped are out of seedling and starting to veg, atm. I'LL repot them for take off in about a month, or at least after i get a clone of each. ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 30, 2014)

Chopped my BBM (BB dom) sotra quick dried a sampler.
Man the high was really nice!
I cant wait for it to dry/cure

I am re-vegging her

I chopped the Sour OG x 60s as well..and made finger hash from all the sticky leaf resin


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 11, 2014)

Hope all's o.k,

good to see another Diaz fan! Those bro's are as entertaining as any sportsmen around!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 11, 2014)

Hope you're okay HC it's been a while now.


----------



## Voidling (Feb 11, 2014)

I got some photos to show you HC. You should get in touch


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah, seriously. Even Bobo is here. Ohhh Caaaaavemannnnn where de fook are youuuu?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 13, 2014)

Even i'm here lol
Hope it nothing big Caveman!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 13, 2014)

You know what else I can't find though? The fucking Like button. Since when did they take that shit away again? Damn the man.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 13, 2014)

I heard the like button was broken...so why fix it just take it from us???

Not to mention the pic loader is messed up.


----------



## Voidling (Feb 14, 2014)

Riu, keeping it broke.

Anyone ever try glycerin extract? I'd never heard of it before.
http://skunkpharmresearch.com/glycerin-extraction/


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2014)

Voidling said:


> Riu, keeping it broke.
> 
> Anyone ever try glycerin extract? I'd never heard of it before.
> http://skunkpharmresearch.com/glycerin-extraction/


No, but have read about it recently as a butter substitute for edibles or for other extracts.

Sounds promising


----------



## Voidling (Feb 14, 2014)

I was curious about using it as an ecig, but they just use bho. Though I'm not about to make or do bho. They also have an article about using coconut oil and one about using cinnamon extract to increase the effects of marijuana.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 14, 2014)

Voidling said:


> I was curious about using it as an ecig, but they just use bho. Though I'm not about to make or do bho. They also have an article about using coconut oil and one about using cinnamon extract to increase the effects of marijuana.


I am thinking about using cinnamon to reduce diabetes risk, since my sugar teste are always just over 100...like 104 or 106 after fasting and should be between 60-99, but 70-80 is normal.

Cinnamon is a great substance


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 14, 2014)

Ive taken glycerin tincture and shit's legit. 

I emailed HC the other day to see how he is&#8230; we'll see how long it takes him to reply. He used to check his regular email less than his RIU account, lol, ffs. Silly Caveman. How else are we supposed to know how he is?! ::shining bat signal at the sky:: Hulllll-ooooooooooo?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 14, 2014)

Seemingly the like button crashed the site the other week and supposed to be getting fixed, i thought it was just me who missed it lol
Starting to worry, think this is the longest ive saw H.C off the board's! 
Hope you'r good pal.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 15, 2014)

Cindyguygrower said:


> Seemingly the like button crashed the site the other week and supposed to be getting fixed, i thought it was just me who missed it lol
> Starting to worry, think this is the longest ive saw H.C off the board's!
> Hope you'r good pal.


Me too! 
Where ya at H.C.??


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 18, 2014)

RIU is always fuckin broke... that's why i'm only here to post these pics for the people in the cave 

Hey gang haven't been here in a while... wtf happened to hc... HC... i brought some pretty caliband pics to bring you out of hiding...  finally gonna get some of hc's beans completed, even if it's only 2 girls... these caliband are still my favorite of this batch... expect them to be the best yielders. Next week they start getting co2

I'm all over AACT now it's almost all they get either plain ewc AACT or ewc+fish hydro aact

Approx 3 weeks


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 18, 2014)

Very nice update there mr. bongwell! 
puff, puff, pass....


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 18, 2014)

Those are looking really happy!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Feb 19, 2014)

Still no word from the Caveman ?


----------



## Voidling (Feb 19, 2014)

No word. Maybe t got him through email.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 20, 2014)

I emailed him awhile ago when this shit first started and have still gotten no word. If I hear anything, you guys will know.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2014)

Please keep us posted Bobo.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 21, 2014)

He's taking a break from here, he'll be back at some point probably lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 21, 2014)

^^^^^^ That's sorta what I figured&#8230; I know he needs his space from time to time. He's very much like an old friend of mine who passed away&#8230; he was a mentor of another kind, but a great soul... But HC ain't going no where. What is this fucking crazy talk&#8230; sorry. I got my hands on some Platinum OG wax, and one hit from an unblazed state has taken me to 11 on the dial.  

I will be dropping in a little bit more myself hopefully. Starting a new run right now that is straight Highlander's inspired. 16 x 1 gallon root maker pots, just like the Anne Frank closet&#8230; SOG madness. Mostly will be Agent Orange, but going to throw a couple randoms in there for flava&#8230; but enough. It'll be over at my place with pics. 

I's loves yous guys.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2014)

Thats good to hear 

Haha bobo high as a mofo  Hey I think you got some ?p x BnS eh? Those came our real uniform and real nice for me on this last run, if you got em' expect good things


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 21, 2014)

I think I might&#8230; funny you mention it, too. I was just thinking I need to pop some beans, and was wondering which ones I should do&#8230; now I know.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2014)

Check my journal if you want, they are just aboot done.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2014)

oops, just noticed you already stopped by


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 22, 2014)

like, like, like.....
puff, puff, pass.....
reps in rotation


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 23, 2014)

So what was the deal with the bubba master? I never seen any good photos yet. 

Hows everyone been?


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 23, 2014)

Aev! Dude, no shit I was just at the site of the hydro fair in SF and was thinking about you&#8230; You rocking flowers still bro??


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 24, 2014)

aeviaanah said:


> So what was the deal with the bubba master? I never seen any good photos yet.
> 
> Hows everyone been?


Let me see if I can find a pic of my BBM


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 24, 2014)

BBM like 6 weeks 12/12 I think


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 24, 2014)

BBM left front
DOG right front?
Sour Og x 60s Kush left rear
Dog center rear
Bassman Kush right rear


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 25, 2014)

Bobotrank said:


> Aev! Dude, no shit I was just at the site of the hydro fair in SF and was thinking about you&#8230; You rocking flowers still bro??


Shops been shut down for a season or two but Im getting ready to get it going again. How was it this year? You get a buncha goodies? What you been up to?


bassman999 said:


> View attachment 3005504
> BBM left front
> DOG right front?
> Sour Og x 60s Kush left rear
> ...





bassman999 said:


> Let me see if I can find a pic of my BBM





bassman999 said:


> View attachment 3005495
> BBM like 6 weeks 12/12 I think


Right on thanks for posting...Hows everything been??

What do you guys think of it?


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 25, 2014)

Good to see you around Aev! 
I dropped a couple of those bubba masters a while back and got a couple chunky little studs, no ladies. Next time I'll drop more at once, of course than I'll get all the keepers at once! I got to go on hiatus soon so it will prolly be a while.


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hey Aev!
Well it has a very unique smell that I have described a few ways like new car smell...cleaner and others.
I Love the smell, and it transfers to the taste.
The high is great for music and puts you in a separate zone. Theres no speediness or couchlock, just positive vibes.
Doesnt yield heavy, but the good ones seldom do.
It has the structure of buds you see from the seed companies for the Blueberry strains, like lil hard clusters of small marbles or something.
Everything about her separates her from other strains!


All the strains except for the SOG x 60s yielded poorly from the severe cold in the garage, so her yield was very similar to other strains grown nearby.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 26, 2014)

Nice description, bass! Can't wait til i have room to run some.....after we move unfortunately. ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Feb 26, 2014)

SupaM said:


> Nice description, bass! Can't wait til i have room to run some.....after we move unfortunately. ATB!


I love variety, and this one is def different so she makes me happy.
I am attempting a reveg right now


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 26, 2014)

SupaM said:


> Nice description, bass! Can't wait til i have room to run some.....after we move unfortunately. ATB!


Where ya moving to Supa??



aeviaanah said:


> Shops been shut down for a season or two but Im getting ready to get it going again. How was it this year? You get a buncha goodies? What you been up to?


Nah, didn't go this year. I'm gonna hit up the cup this summer tho&#8230; you should go, bro...


----------



## SupaM (Feb 27, 2014)

Just locally....house shoppin, somewhat. lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 1, 2014)

colocowboy said:


> Good to see you around Aev!
> I dropped a couple of those bubba masters a while back and got a couple chunky little studs, no ladies. Next time I'll drop more at once, of course than I'll get all the keepers at once! I got to go on hiatus soon so it will prolly be a while.


I just started 12 of them and 3 have popped so far. How you been man? Ive been really into brewing beer lately. Hard to find time for all these hobbies. 


bassman999 said:


> Hey Aev!
> Well it has a very unique smell that I have described a few ways like new car smell...cleaner and others.
> I Love the smell, and it transfers to the taste.
> The high is great for music and puts you in a separate zone. Theres no speediness or couchlock, just positive vibes.
> ...


So the one you grew had blueberry crossed with it? I never got my hands on any of those only the bk x mk.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 1, 2014)

aeviaanah said:


> I just started 12 of them and 3 have popped so far. How you been man? Ive been really into brewing beer lately. Hard to find time for all these hobbies.
> 
> So the one you grew had blueberry crossed with it? I never got my hands on any of those only the bk x mk.


Yeah I think it has what the BB seed ppl say their seeds give.
Shape, smell, taste,
I have never grown a MK to know what influences it gives either, but from what I have seen/read doesnt seem to show their expression much or at all


----------



## Voidling (Mar 4, 2014)

Don't you hate it when you forget what bottle makes you feel which way? So I've only gotten a couple hours of sleep over the last four days, feels so much longer. So I'm getting really loopy and intoxicated like, and yet I can't sleep. Stare at the walls for hours. I don't even remember what is in which bag and how each effects me. I grab one wanting to sleep. Yup not what I got. Now I'm jittery and too braindead from sleep dep to do anything useful.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 4, 2014)

Voidling said:


> Don't you hate it when you forget what bottle makes you feel which way? So I've only gotten a couple hours of sleep over the last four days, feels so much longer. So I'm getting really loopy and intoxicated like, and yet I can't sleep. Stare at the walls for hours. I don't even remember what is in which bag and how each effects me. I grab one wanting to sleep. Yup not what I got. Now I'm jittery and too braindead from sleep dep to do anything useful.


I write on my jars with marker, but it wears off lol


----------



## Voidling (Mar 5, 2014)

I wrote on tape, but it fell off. I'm still unable to sleep, fucking Hell. At least it's wearing off. Just want to eat foods I don't have and can't get


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 5, 2014)

I usually know by the smell what I have.
But sometimes like in the case of my DOG, it had a few phenos that smell identical but are totally different effect wise.


----------



## Voidling (Mar 6, 2014)

I'd put mine away for so long I'd forgot. Got really stoned last night, still only slept 4 hours. This is getting old real quick


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 6, 2014)

Try writing on the bottom of the jar it won't wear off. Then use ISO when ready to erase.

Wassup void how you been?


----------



## Voidling (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the advice aev.

Part of my led broke. Borrowed one, but got so busy I killed three plants before I could use it.

Been working on getting a business started so it has been taking up all my time. Now met a girl so have even less time, though not sure how long it's going to last.

How have you been?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 15, 2014)

Caveman. . .


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 17, 2014)

Wish HC were back... would love to hear what he thinks of my calibands... finally going to actually finish a batch of his seeds on the 3rd try hahaha

they have turned out to be real winners... only one cola needed a stake for support super frosty it's a couple days shy of day 49 i think and she could be taken now if I wanted but going to flush her for another week to make sure she's nice and clean. Looks like the bomb.

Great job HC fast flower, great stem/support, nice resin, short profile not much stretch, dense nugs. Just about everything you could want other than how she smokes won't know that for a few more weeks.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 17, 2014)

Very nice, reef! I'm about to put his "resin dripper" into bloom in a week or so. ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 19, 2014)

What strain is that Reef?
Looks bomb as you said!


----------



## SupaM (Apr 8, 2014)

Just moved two Resin Drippers to the Boom Boom room. They are supposed to be extremely fast, hope so! ATB!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2014)

Ah I missed you guys, looks like I have some pages to peruse. I'm doing alright hope everyone else is too


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2014)

Oh christ now I feel bad lol. Only read a few pages, didnt mean to blow everyone off. Been underground more than usual. Didn't have the net for most of the winter and yes Reef, been tied up with a vagina until recently. I'll have to post some pr0n to get you all to forgive me lol


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 9, 2014)

Haha great to hear back from ya brotha!


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 9, 2014)

Hey, wassup ma brotha froma notha mutha! Good to see ya around the cave again mango!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2014)

Whodat! Cowboy! Good to be back cowboy. Just sitting down for a few minutes in between chores. About to smoke some Grape Apollo Resin Dripper and kick back a little. That stuff is so friggen bomb, I'll take a pic of it in a few


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2014)

Bobotrank said:


> I emailed him awhile ago when this shit first started and have still gotten no word. If I hear anything, you guys will know.


Hmm going to have to figure out how to multi quote, take me all night to do them one at a time not to mention my labtop is being a shit,,,stupid keys are sticking lol.

Brobo buddy you must have an old email addy, Ill get the new one to you pronto. How's trics my friend, going good?

Some recent new strains in the cave, just took cuttings from 7 Chocolate Chunky Monkey (Dizzle Frost) that are in the first week of their maiden run, 7 girls out of 8 great ratio, and cuttings from1 female OG x Convict Kush also in it's maiden run. There are some lemon Qleaner x Caseyband that are just about ready to be harvested. One looks like the mom and two are purple plus one more that has another month to go


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2014)

Highlanders cave said:


> Whodat! Cowboy! Good to be back cowboy. Just sitting down for a few minutes in between chores. About to smoke some Grape Apollo Resin Dripper and kick back a little. That stuff is so friggen bomb, I'll take a pic of it in a few




Sour OG x Sixties Kush on the left and the resin dripper phenotype of the Grape Apollo on the right


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2014)

SupaM said:


> Just moved two Resin Drippers to the Boom Boom room. They are supposed to be extremely fast, hope so! ATB!


Hey Supa how's it going! Good luck with them,do you know if they are female yet? The bud above is from the mom and the male was a Super Bud x Blue Dream blue dream dom. I have a keeper cut called Gracies Delight.....very frosty like the mom but a little more indica leaning


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 9, 2014)

Yessssssssssssssssssssssssssssss.

Glad to see you back, Caveman.

edit: and what is this shit about me being a new member? I'm not sure I like this new format...


----------



## SupaM (Apr 9, 2014)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Supa how's it going! Good luck with them,do you know if they are female yet? The bud above is from the mom and the male was a Super Bud x Blue Dream blue dream dom. I have a keeper cut called Gracies Delight.....very frosty like the mom but a little more indica leaning


HmuthafuckinC, What up homeslice! Good to hear from ya, and yes, one is a confirmed female, they both got a decent veg, and are in nice pots. I also put in a Dog Kush! ATB Broseph!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 12, 2014)

yo hIghlander ! glad to see your still movin and groovin. it must have been a long cold winter for you. glad you made it through it growin your skanky dankeeDee dank all the way . you got any high CBD strains poppin? maybe a lil AC/DC here, a lil Harliquin there.. maybe an r4$ tucked away for play? lol.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 13, 2014)

alrighty there Caveman! Good to see you back man! Its been a long year off for me too, just trying to get back on my feet, slowly but surely.


----------



## SL2 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey HC, been awhile and a long hard road...thought I would drop in and say hi!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Apr 19, 2014)

Highlanders cave said:


> View attachment 3043144
> 
> Sour OG x Sixties Kush on the left and the resin dripper phenotype of the Grape Apollo on the right


Awww I feel like a proud granddaddy. Glad your good hc!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy 420 everyone!
T I'm smoking some of that right now...exremely potent hehe


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Apr 21, 2014)

It sure look's good


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 9, 2014)

Wonder why I can't see any of the pics  Glad to hear everything's cool on your end HC! Owl probably won't be around much for a while he had some legal/personal issues he's having to deal with but maybe he'll be back soon we'll see. He did share some beans with me before I moved which I've started sprouting some...

Today's day 5 of my germing
Got 4/7 Cindy-99 pineapple phenos sprouted (still waiting on 3, one of those 4 came up with some deformity so not sure how she'll do)
Got 1/10 Sour Kush x 60s Kush sprouted so far really hoping more come up
5 Black Sour Bubble still haven't sprouted  
10 Caliband still waiting on (i hope they are just late bloomers really want some more of these Caliband was best of last harvest IMO I'm sure I can improve yields on another run going to mainline)

Then just a couple days ago I also started germing 10 BMFs and 1 LushxBubbamaster


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 9, 2014)

Oh and also I'm out near Sacramento now any case any of you fine fellows live in my neck of the woods now.


----------



## Voidling (May 20, 2014)

I'd been away for a bit but doesn't look like I missed a whole lot here. Been busy busy with a greenhouse. My grow has been shutdown for a bit. The money I was going to use for a lamp has gone to get other things up and running sadly. But if they ever legalize here I'll be in real good shape.


----------



## SupaM (May 26, 2014)

The "Resin Dripper" by the man himself, HC! Preciate you, Brotha! ATB!


----------



## SupaM (May 26, 2014)

Damn, that's pretty, if I do say so myself!lol ATB!


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 26, 2014)

Nice lookin Resin Dripper! Sadly from my seeds that The Owl gave me, I had quite a few nonstarter strains... some strains popped ok others didn't pop at all. I didn't get any Caliband to come up... the one BMF that did only has cotyledons no other leaf sets  was so happy with my last 2 caliband sad that I didn't get any but hopefully some of the strains that did pop will come up ok. Owl said those beans spent a lot of times in an outdoor storage area, so they may have been done in by heat. Also the first couple nights in dirt were cold here seemed to have affected the germ rate on my first round of beans I did after getting here. All my beans from HC & Tryna are now gone sadly  ... I'll be posting pics of the ones that did come up once they hit flower and start getting pretty -- if you guys ever got extra beans you'd like to see run out definitely happy to got plenty of space now


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 4, 2014)

sup HC long time, im'a be back around..


----------



## dababydroman (Jun 4, 2014)

thought id drop by and say SUP


----------



## Voidling (Jun 4, 2014)

I know I was sure having issues with lettuce seed germination with the weird weather fluctuations this spring. 

I'm hoping to have saved up enough after this bill cycle for a new light. Get that going while I hatch a crazy plan for a new cab or tent. I've got so many irons in the fire though I won't have much time to devote to it.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jun 6, 2014)

I think our lettuce have started sprouting... we're working on getting our garden going

I may be the person whose met the most participants in this thread now hahaha... just met up with Bobo Trank yesterday he hooked me up with a spare Durban he didn't have room for while I was in SF to pick up some dispensary cuts. I don't really get on RIU too often these days if anybody wants to keep up with me on FB... facebook.com/jjerler or my new mutual benefit facebook.com/dankvalleyfarm


----------



## SupaM (Jun 7, 2014)

Taking Off my way....ATB!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 8, 2014)

Wassup Guys? Glad everyone is alive and well!.
RIU sure did get a makeover.


----------



## Voidling (Jun 9, 2014)

I just deleted one of two of my personal FB accounts, getting ready to delete the second one. Cause fuck fb.

Yeah it did, and I fucking hate it. Can't navigate it for shit on my phone. Was trying to find something to show a friend but no love. And seriously, Achievements? bah

Jericho Romaine lettuce has been my best one yet.


----------



## Psychild (Jun 9, 2014)

Hey Everybody!!!! How's life HC???


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 9, 2014)

Everybody's up in this motherfucker. Except one...


----------



## Voidling (Jun 11, 2014)

Reef, You got the same number or no? I'd texted but then thought you might of changed it so didn't try again.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 21, 2014)

PuFF PufF pass the Resin DRipper!


----------



## SupaM (Jun 21, 2014)

Abosulutely stunning DAT! My rd is nothing like that. ATB!


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice Pic Ambz 

How's thing's guy's, is the caveman around ? " Give me a mail of msg bud "
Hope all's well

cinder's


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jun 26, 2014)

Nah new number I'll message you... what up gang not much here... becoming a master of clones i'm 100% so far for the month... all in flawless condition when rooted... still veggin' out trying to get to flower. Just took cuts last night of my 2 special edward females, one of my bubbamaster females and took a cut of the BMF even though I don't know what gender it is... only got one so hoping it's female. Some pineapple pheno C99s down in those pics too


----------



## SupaM (Jun 27, 2014)

Nice one Reef! What do you think of the airpots.... I see them in the bacjground. I'm starting to use them for my house plants after seeing how dope my elephant ears look in them.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 1, 2014)

How's trich's Caveman! You still rocking out them damn fine pip's ? Did you do the Cindy 99's ? Giv's a shout when you get a min bud.
Take care
CGG


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jul 1, 2014)

A-Hah, just noticed bong running some  Hope your good buddy!

Are those the same pip's reefbongwell ?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 19, 2014)

Alright cindy mang I'll try.







Love the detail doc, like the snake heads coming off the smoke, flipping the bird, cannabis markings on one of the snakes head and boobies about to get licked. I'll show you the tat of my snake sometime.

Shmoking some Sour OG (pops) x whatever you crossed it with T, I forget lol puff puff pass>>>>


----------



## SupaM (Jul 21, 2014)

Puff puff pass og#18


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 22, 2014)

SupaM said:


> Puff puff pass og#18


 >>>>>>>I'll snag thatSupa and pass back some Grape Apollo x Blue Dream aka Gracies Delight.

Anyone left around here?


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 22, 2014)

Highlanders cave said:


> >>>>>>>I'll snag thatSupa and pass back some Grape Apollo x Blue Dream aka Gracies Delight.
> 
> Anyone left around here?


No they went out looking for you lol, wb mate


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey HC whats new?
Just hung a few Pineapple Kush and DarkStar


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 22, 2014)

Saerimmner said:


> No they went out looking for you lol, wb mate


 I'm so far down in the cracks man, I don't think they are going to find me lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 22, 2014)

bassman999 said:


> Hey HC whats new?
> Just hung a few Pineapple Kush and DarkStar


 Hey old friend. What's new? Can't seem to grow a healthy plant anymore, think've lost my touch.

Pineapple Kush and DarkStar.....mmmm


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 22, 2014)

Started having problems last winter ad have been progressively getting worse. Doesn't help that I have misdiagnosed the problem(s) several times


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 22, 2014)

Highlanders cave said:


> I'm so far down in the cracks man, I don't think they are going to find me lol


 I did hear you liked a nice crack  lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 22, 2014)

I wish lol. Hell of a dry spell lately rimmner. No girlfriend these days.

Been having heat issues in the garden this year, just relaced the two in-line duct fans this week. Thinking that was the problem. Lower yeilds all year has cost me thousands


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 22, 2014)

I know your pain mate im battling temps as well in a tiny cupboard lol, just gotta get thru the next 5 weeks til harvest n ill be able to afford to sort it


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 22, 2014)

I get mites all the time now.
I dont use chemicals, so I pulled them earlier then I would have otherwise.


----------



## SupaM (Aug 23, 2014)

Heat seems to be a bitch everywhere this summer.....just moved , so I'm still adjusting. I can pass you this Resin Dripper though lol puff,puff, pass! ATB!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 23, 2014)

Hey HC, sorry to hear your having some trouble! I had been going through some issues also, for almost a year. Turned out to be micro nutes, depletion of minerals from reusing my soil with out replenishing. I'm moving though so it's all put away for a while. I was up in your neck of the woods early this summer, was kind of on a time budget but I really wanted to look you up man. I was over on the Maine coast around Brunswick. I'll be back there again but next time I'm combing the the cracks for ya mang. 
Cheers, I hope the heat gets sorted pronto!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 24, 2014)

Yeah Bassman mites can be a pain in the ass, gross little fockers. I have had the best luck using Azamax but it's probably not organic. The active ingredient in it is azadirachtin whatever that is.

Kool beans that you are smoking some of the resin dripper genetics Supa, they're pretty good eh lol.

Hey Cowboy if it wasn't for bad luck I wouldn't have any luck at all lol. I'm only about 4 hours from the coast of Maine my friend, your always welcome if your ever make it back. Hey dig this....my son on a 44 city tour with a small group of bands, one of them is Hawthorne Heights. He's working not playing but still very cool. They did let him play a couple of smaller cities. They are in the northwest now, played Seattle last night, Portland the night before. They came up the coast and hit all the big cities along the way. He knows the guys from Hawthorne Heights from opening for them when they played here a while back.

Talk to you man, hope your well. Going to try and diagnose some more plant problems. Started using Foxfarms Happy Frog soil a couple of months ago and it seems real hot.


----------



## Saerimmner (Aug 24, 2014)

colocowboy said:


> Hey HC, sorry to hear your having some trouble! I had been going through some issues also, for almost a year. Turned out to be micro nutes, depletion of minerals from reusing my soil with out replenishing. I'm moving though so it's all put away for a while. I was up in your neck of the woods early this summer, was kind of on a time budget but I really wanted to look you up man. I was over on the Maine coast around Brunswick. I'll be back there again but next time I'm combing the the cracks for ya mang.
> Cheers, I hope the heat gets sorted pronto!


If it helps a lot of the UK lads have started using Azomite for refreshing soil when they recycle it


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 25, 2014)

Holy mutha fuckin' shit. He lives. Sorry to hear about the issues, HC. I've been happy with Roots soil, still. You just have to kill the gnats, lol. Fuckers. Sometimes I'll mix some up with extra castings and a little extra coco and let it cook. My plants love it. Heat has been a bitch here, too, this summer. I'm running nighttime, and having a hard time staying in the low 80's. Only my Durban has not been liking it… a couple of tops have gotten singed, but otherwise all good. 

Glad to see you back around, old pal. Haven't been on here much myself, lately. Too much to do, can't be everywhere at once, lol. Talk soon. . .


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 11, 2014)

Broadmites


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 11, 2014)

Anyone grown out Dizzles Persian Lime (NL x C99)? Or heard from him at all? Got a bunch of clones of it but haven't sampled any yet. All the moms had to be destroyed due to severe damage from broadmites. Just diagnosed them little fukers last night. Read tons of horror stories all sounding like my past year has been lol.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 11, 2014)

Wassup cave dwellers?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey man how's it going. Long time!

I have a cut of one of your cross's I think that's a real gem, OG x Convict Kush. Yours right? Don't remember what the convict is. Anyways I nicknamed it Outlaw OG Kush


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Sep 12, 2014)

everything is good, livin this rollercoaster of a life. Convict Kush is from Ditty and the OG was mine... but, lol i dont remember if i sent those up??? lol, all my beans are pretty spread out now, im still hoping for the day i can get back up. the quaity out here sometimes is a mess.


----------



## Voidling (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey all, been a long time. 

I went to install my fluorescent lights to start again and found out the ballast was stolen and my other one is running my legit crop. 

Waiting for it to cool off to use the hps. Hoping my friend found his spare tent for me to use. Wish it were legal here to pay off some bills.

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Oct 15, 2014)

Hey H.C how the he are you man! Long time sine I got a chat, hope your doing better that the last I was in the cave.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 22, 2014)

Popping in to see whos around!!! 
Helllo....Helllooooo......


----------



## SupaM (Oct 24, 2014)

Sup, all! ATB!


----------



## Voidling (Nov 7, 2014)

I pop in every once in awhile. Hope all is well. I'm thinking of getting a 2x4 or 4x4 tent and doing a run before I move. 

Was wanting to do a single type and letting them all seed just to keep diversity. 

I'm not sure when or if I'll be able to grow again after the move. So I may need to send these seeds back out as much as I wish I could grow them all. If only the feds would legalize


----------



## Voidling (Nov 22, 2014)

No idea where y'all are, hope all is well.

Just dropped two Orange bud's and one brainstorm in water. A friend have them to me when he moved into the country. Figure I'll fill up his stash in return. Not sure if they are fems. Plan is to clone as early as possible and immediately flower them to sex them. If there are males I'll let seed for the hell of it. Hopefully by then I can afford a tent and new led.


----------



## Voidling (Nov 22, 2014)

I should have known they'd be strong sativas that take forever and a day. Fuck. 

I'm pretty sure no one has ever asked how to keep their plants small but I had planned to do the sexing/seeding run in my small cab. 5 sativas well likely run out of room. I'm thinking a scrog screen and just letting them fight it out.


----------



## Voidling (Nov 28, 2014)

Knock knock


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 28, 2014)

Im around, but its empty in here


----------



## SupaM (Nov 28, 2014)

Sloooooow Motion my way......ATB!


----------



## Voidling (Nov 28, 2014)

Seems to be that way among most of us that pop in. Hoping all is ok with the others


----------



## SupaM (Nov 29, 2014)

I think everybody went through similar experiences last year like me..... some had to move and set up elsewhere which can be a b!tch solo. All my cuts dried and died lol. I am starting from scratch this weekend. atb!

Hardest decision is wtf to run.....


----------



## ghb (Nov 29, 2014)

what do you have supa? a lot of interesting flavours i bet! 

i say do a pheno hunt, grow out a shit tonne and keep the best ones. good luck bro


----------



## Voidling (Nov 29, 2014)

Yeah. I'm just starting up again but may have to shut back down again. I have an Orange bud that popped.


----------



## SupaM (Nov 29, 2014)

ghb said:


> what do you have supa? a lot of interesting flavours i bet!
> 
> i say do a pheno hunt, grow out a shit tonne and keep the best ones. good luck bro


Luckily, I have an insane amount of choice to be honest...however, I am after another great OG...I have a few to try.
Seed runs can be interesting, but I prefer my 4/5 fav cuts to repeat... Oh well, could be way worse. GL all ATB!


----------



## Voidling (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm working on getting back up and running. Just put down two freebies to test my germination. I've had horrible luck with trying my personal romulan seeds. They sink in a 24 hour soak, yet never come up. Don't want to waste good seeds with bad germination, though these freebies look like they might be pretty good for my pain. 2 regular Brazil Amazonia from world of seeds.


----------



## shishkaboy (Dec 19, 2014)

Voidling said:


> I'm working on getting back up and running. Just put down two freebies to test my germination. I've had horrible luck with trying my personal romulan seeds. They sink in a 24 hour soak, yet never come up. Don't want to waste good seeds with bad germination, though these freebies look like they might be pretty good for my pain. 2 regular Brazil Amazonia from world of seeds.


After a day or two they should split open and show some signs of life, thats when I plant em.


----------



## SupaM (Dec 19, 2014)

ghb said:


> what do you have supa? a lot of interesting flavours i bet!
> 
> i say do a pheno hunt, grow out a shit tonne and keep the best ones. good luck bro


.....I cracked Ace of Spades, OG-13, Bay 11, Sour KushxCali Orange, MK Ultra, Darkstar, Budha Tahoe, Goji OG, Kushberry, and Cannalope Kush
Also, with no luck, Larry OG, Ken's Kush, Super Sour OG, and I think the Tahoe is out. Still should work out nicely, but I'm eyeing BubbaMasters from the big guy! ATB!


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 2, 2015)

Heyyyyy waddup strangers how the fuck has everyone been!!? Good to see a lot of the same people are still around !! HE haven't been on here in years I think miss my growing buddies


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 2, 2015)

chb444220 said:


> Heyyyyy waddup strangers how the fuck has everyone been!!? Good to see a lot of the same people are still around !! HE haven't been on here in years I think miss my growing buddies


Im still around still got that purple bud from ur avatar too.


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 2, 2015)

Had to stop growing for a bit cuz my sisters bf and her got into a fight and cops got called so didn't wanna take any chances. Also had spider mites, and had been trying to get rid of them for years lol so the break was probably a good thing. Gonna kick things off again soon. Can't wait!! Been almost a year I think. The state I live in legalized medicinal Marijuana which has is pretty cool too. And a grow shop opened right down the street. They have lights and all the good nutes etc. (Fox farm and more,) no more paying ridiculous prices for shipping. Lol


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 6, 2015)

Anybody home in the cave?


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 6, 2015)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> Anybody home in the cave?


I visit occasionally.
I wonder what HC creations r still out there.


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 6, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I visit occasionally.
> I wonder what HC creations r still out there.


I still have some beans I got from him.


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 7, 2015)

bassman999 said:


> I still have some beans I got from him.


My last bean from HC didnt pop. I was saving those too. It was Calizar x caliband and artic express. Who remembers those names. I still run his black sour bubble, permanent keeper.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 7, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> My last bean from HC didnt pop. I was saving those too. It was Calizar x caliband and artic express. Who remembers those names. I still run his black sour bubble, permanent keeper.





shishkaboy said:


> I visit occasionally.
> I wonder what HC creations r still out there.


I still have plenty of his gear....I ran the resin dripper already and will put more into the garden this year. ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Jan 7, 2015)

Ill look into what In have from him,, and post t it up


----------



## SupaM (Jan 8, 2015)

chb444220 said:


> Had to stop growing for a bit cuz my sisters bf and her got into a fight and cops got called so didn't wanna take any chances. Also had spider mites, and had been trying to get rid of them for years lol so the break was probably a good thing. Gonna kick things off again soon. Can't wait!! Been almost a year I think. The state I live in legalized medicinal Marijuana which has is pretty cool too. And a grow shop opened right down the street. They have lights and all the good nutes etc. (Fox farm and more,) no more paying ridiculous prices for shipping. Lol


I'll be happy to see you back at it, bro...been a minute for a lot of us. ATB!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 10, 2015)

whats going on in this crazy mixed up world?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 17, 2015)

Howdy DAT, just popped in myself to see if the caveman was back ? How the heck are you doing ?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 17, 2015)

im feeling really mellow. heres what im up to this weekend.
what about you Cinders mate. Whats crackin over the pond? I drove through a storm storm in the beautiful North Cascade mountians tonite vaping my sweet fresh Fireball harvest , what the hellz u somein today./ :;? still the main man in moor?


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 18, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> im feeling really mellow. heres what im up to this weekend.
> what about you Cinders mate. Whats crackin over the pond? I drove through a storm storm in the beautiful North Cascade mountians tonite vaping my sweet fresh Fireball harvest , what the hellz u somein today./ :;? still the main man in moor?
> View attachment 3333866


I'm good as can be Ambz, just awaiting my first Fireball's harvest, you got a thread going atm ? 
I'm smoking a little local Cheese, not too shaby, but eagerly looking forward to these kush's coming good! Had a quiet Christmas and New Year, maybe going to take a trip to see jig in summer 
Great to see you around, i'll pop over if you got a thread and see if i can get a swatch at you FB's


----------



## SupaM (Jan 18, 2015)

Nice, DAT! I just got my first vaporizer, a Plax by Ploom....I'm still adjusting to it vs. smokin' blizunts lol...very nice so far. ATB!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 18, 2015)

I just cant avoid blunts


----------



## SupaM (Jan 18, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I just cant avoid blunts


I'm smoking less, but haven't given up totally.....shit is just Harsh after the vape, so I vape after the blunt . lol


----------



## SupaM (Jan 18, 2015)

Dutch Master full of Cashmere Kush.....ATB!


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 18, 2015)

I grew upon vanilla dutches. now i use blunt wraps.


----------



## SupaM (Jan 18, 2015)

Masters Collection Palmas for me....never could get use to the wraps, plus I don't like any outside flavor. Thinkin of switching to paper planes....just don't roll them as well as blunts... honestly, the Pax is the sh!t! The flavor is so pronounced!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 18, 2015)

its a process... its all a style thing.
a bong hit is like a shot..
Vaporizing is like a strong beer..
Blunts are like the process involved from smoking it from one end to the other end is like taking like 10 to 30 hits off it if you wanna smoke it down to the roach.. and that's a lot of smoke on your lungs. That's fine for those that smoke cigerettes because that's the same process.. but your still inhaling a lot of smoke throught the repititions which can be brutal to some indiviudals and just like another cigarette for others. Of course blunts are interesting cuz u can add a lot of ingredients to them like hash or cocaine. And if your young and resilient that might suit you well particularly if you like to fuck and party all night long.


----------



## Cindyguygrower (Jan 19, 2015)

hahahahahah well put dat


----------



## shishkaboy (Jan 19, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Masters Collection Palmas for me....never could get use to the wraps, plus I don't like any outside flavor. Thinkin of switching to paper planes....just don't roll them as well as blunts... honestly, the Pax is the sh!t! The flavor is so pronounced!


Yep I used to use only dutch masters but switched to bluntville wraps cause they give 2 wraps plus a "3rd rail"(ny term)


----------



## SupaM (Jan 19, 2015)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> its a process... its all a style thing.
> a bong hit is like a shot..
> Vaporizing is like a strong beer..
> Blunts are like the process involved from smoking it from one end to the other end is like taking like 10 to 30 hits off it if you wanna smoke it down to the roach.. and that's a lot of smoke on your lungs. That's fine for those that smoke cigerettes because that's the same process.. but your still inhaling a lot of smoke throught the repititions which can be brutal to some indiviudals and just like another cigarette for others. Of course blunts are interesting cuz u can add a lot of ingredients to them like hash or cocaine. And if your young and resilient that might suit you well particularly if you like to fuck and party all night long.


Lol...Love the breakdown...useful actually. No cigs, or coca para migo....but I do enjoy a great party, and some Puss..lol
Thanks for the info, I'm gettin' older, so i'm trying to be easy on the lungs, as well as Enjoy the weed. ATB!


----------



## chb444220 (Jan 29, 2015)

Got a couple gorilla grapes down and some master mush x early skunk x train wreck germing =)


----------



## mikeykrinshaw12 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hello all.... So I just popped some beans in the soil.... "BMF's Highlanders Cave" is all they were labeled as. any ideas??? help please, would like to look up some info on this strain.


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 4, 2015)

You are in the right place. I haven't grown bmf, but there are pics in here somewhere. Che k with the person that gave you the beans. Hc has booked up a lot of peeps, but they are all from great moms. I think it was the calizar x caseyband that was called bmf.


----------



## aeviaanah (Feb 18, 2015)

sup everyone?


----------



## shishkaboy (Feb 18, 2015)

aeviaanah said:


> sup everyone?


Present


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 16, 2015)

PUFF PUFF PASS>>>>>>>>>Cinderella 99 from Dizzle Frost. Anyone??? : !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 16, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> You are in the right place. I haven't grown bmf, but there are pics in here somewhere. Che k with the person that gave you the beans. Hc has booked up a lot of peeps, but they are all from great moms. I think it was the calizar x caseyband that was called bmf.


That was Chimeras C4 crossed with the Caseyband my brotha. You were close


----------



## Joedank (May 16, 2015)

Highlanders cave said:


> PUFF PUFF PASS>>>>>>>>>Cinderella 99 from Dizzle Frost. Anyone??? : !)


would love a fat rip off that  one o my faves...thanks for the toke ....on that note
looking for a black sour bubble to call my own.....


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 16, 2015)

Joedank said:


> would love a fat rip off that  one o my faves...thanks for the toke ....on that note
> looking for a black sour bubble to call my own.....


They are a couple of years old but I still have a bunch of that strain. Shouldn't be too difficult to hook you up


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 16, 2015)

How's it going everyone, been a long time. Been off the grid a bit for a while, finally broke down and got a pc and hooked back up. Reluctantly lol. Fuking machines are going to take over the world one day, smart phones are going to lead the charge and Jobs is the anti Christ.

Quick run down of what going on in the cave, seems to be a lot of Frosts' stuff now that I look at it. Down to probably my 5 or 6 favorites....Grape Apollo, Persian Lime, Gracies Delight, C4, couple of Cinderella phenos, and a nice OG Kush.

Got the most wonderful, beautiful woman at my side. Shep died a couple of days before xmas but getting a new shepherd pup in a little over a week. Pick of the litter. So after one of the shittiest years in my life last year, things are looking a little brighter.

Later stoners!


----------



## shishkaboy (May 16, 2015)

Highlanders cave said:


> How's it going everyone, been a long time. Been off the grid a bit for a while, finally broke down and got a pc and hooked back up. Reluctantly lol. Fuking machines are going to take over the world one day, smart phones are going to lead the charge and Jobs is the anti Christ.
> 
> Quick run down of what going on in the cave, seems to be a lot of Frosts' stuff now that I look at it. Down to probably my 5 or 6 favorites....Grape Apollo, Persian Lime, Gracies Delight, C4, couple of Cinderella phenos, and a nice OG Kush.
> 
> ...


I just knew you wouldnt leave us. Welcome back brother, missed ya a bit. So many stories and new cultivars.

Keep your head up for this year. My saying is "It will get greater later"



Highlanders cave said:


> That was Chimeras C4 crossed with the Caseyband my brotha. You were close


I wanted to try and keep some of the old folks in this thread around, so I would kinda respond to Bsb questions and stuff that I could answer.

Is that Persian lime a cookies cross?

@Joedank didnt know you wanted that one. I did a little hunt for some purple a while back.


----------



## Joedank (May 16, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> I just knew you wouldnt leave us. Welcome back brother, missed ya a bit. So many stories and new cultivars.
> 
> Keep your head up for this year. My saying is "It will get greater later"
> 
> ...


yea i had a crushed seeds incident four years ago with black rose . 
the black sour bubble looks good and i want to pheno hunt some local gear


----------



## bassman999 (May 16, 2015)

Highlanders cave said:


> PUFF PUFF PASS>>>>>>>>>Cinderella 99 from Dizzle Frost. Anyone??? : !)


YES PLEASE!
PUFF PUFF PASS>>>>>>>>>Chernobyl


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 16, 2015)

bassman999 said:


> YES PLEASE!
> PUFF PUFF PASS>>>>>>>>>Chernobyl


@shiska...the Persian Lime is Dizzle Frosts' concoction, Northern Lights x Cinderella 99. I have a real nice NL phenol, smells like lime, nice fun high with good potency. Insane yielder and very quick, she's my money girl.

Haha hey Bassman! Good to hear from you. >>>>>>Chernobyl sounds nice, one of subcools more potent strains, right?


----------



## bassman999 (May 16, 2015)

Highlanders cave said:


> @shiska...the Persian Lime is Dizzle Frosts' concoction, Northern Lights x Cinderella 99. I have a real nice NL phenol, smells like lime, nice fun high with good potency. Insane yielder and very quick, she's my money girl.
> 
> Haha hey Bassman! Good to hear from you. >>>>>>Chernobyl sounds nice, one of subcools more potent strains, right?


Its the only one of his strains I have tried actually.
I can say that I build a tolerance to it quickly, but after a week break from it its like new again, and its pretty nice.
Smells good/tastes good/yields very decent/nice clear and happy not to mention productive high.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 16, 2015)

You can't ask for more than that. I like upbeat and productive strains too. Only time ill smoke an indica is at the very end of the day usually. Hey is that you in your avatar man


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 16, 2015)

Grape Apollo is still my favorite. Jar smells like an easter basket when you crack it, very strong and motivating high


----------



## SupaM (May 16, 2015)

Highlanders cave said:


> Grape Apollo is still my favorite. Jar smells like an easter basket when you crack it, very strong and motivating high


Sup, HC! Glad to hear from you. I see you keep that GA rollin'. ATB!


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2015)

Highlanders cave said:


> How's it going everyone, been a long time. Been off the grid a bit for a while, finally broke down and got a pc and hooked back up. Reluctantly lol. Fuking machines are going to take over the world one day, smart phones are going to lead the charge and Jobs is the anti Christ.
> 
> Quick run down of what going on in the cave, seems to be a lot of Frosts' stuff now that I look at it. Down to probably my 5 or 6 favorites....Grape Apollo, Persian Lime, Gracies Delight, C4, couple of Cinderella phenos, and a nice OG Kush.
> 
> ...


Welcome back dude sorry to here about the baby don't even wanna think of when my lad passes! Looking forward to seeing your frosty buds


----------



## shishkaboy (May 17, 2015)

Pollinated the bsb last night.


----------



## ghb (May 17, 2015)

Highlanders cave said:


> Grape Apollo is still my favorite. Jar smells like an easter basket when you crack it, very strong and motivating high


you must have been growing that same cut for over half a decade, i bet you have it dialled in now. nice to see you haven't got bored of it, the resin dripper pheno or is this one more terps than frost?

i've had exo cheese for over 5 years and i may be finally at a point where i'm not going to flower it out any more. don't know if it's a happy or a sad time lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2015)

SupaM said:


> Sup, HC! Glad to hear from you. I see you keep that GA rollin'. ATB!


Hey hey Supa good to hear from you. Sitting on my porch trimming some Gracies Delight. That's grape Apollo crossed with pops blue dream. That GA is a rare gem, I'll keep her as long as I can. Talk to you man, hope all is well


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Welcome back dude sorry to here about the baby don't even wanna think of when my lad passes! Looking forward to seeing your frosty buds


I'll have to take a pic or two then lol. Certainly have plenty, yields have been real nice this year and supply is outweighing demand. Got full jars everywhere haha


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2015)

shishkaboy said:


> Pollinated the bsb last night.


I'll check out your showcase man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2015)

ghb said:


> you must have been growing that same cut for over half a decade, i bet you have it dialled in now. nice to see you haven't got bored of it, the resin dripper pheno or is this one more terps than frost?
> 
> i've had exo cheese for over 5 years and i may be finally at a point where i'm not going to flower it out any more. don't know if it's a happy or a sad time lol.


She is the resin dripper phenol. It was headstash only but with these nice yields from the Persian Lime I'm growing a bunch right now and turning on more peeps to it.

I'll have to remember which one of you mates it was, almost on the tip of my tongue lol, that gifted me some exo x purple kush beans. I'm in the early stages of that project...ended up with one exo phenol and one kush. They are about halfway done flower with cuttings in the chamber. Hoping it's a good representation of the exo cheese you guys all like over there


----------



## RobbieP (May 18, 2015)

mikeykrinshaw12 said:


> Hello all.... So I just popped some beans in the soil.... "BMF's Highlanders Cave" is all they were labeled as. any ideas??? help please, would like to look up some info on this strain.



Its a brilliant strain , burnt rubber smelling purple pheno was my best one. If you look back quite abit you should find loads of bmf pics n info


----------



## RobbieP (May 18, 2015)

Highlanders cave said:


> How's it going everyone, been a long time. Been off the grid a bit for a while, finally broke down and got a pc and hooked back up. Reluctantly lol. Fuking machines are going to take over the world one day, smart phones are going to lead the charge and Jobs is the anti Christ.
> 
> Quick run down of what going on in the cave, seems to be a lot of Frosts' stuff now that I look at it. Down to probably my 5 or 6 favorites....Grape Apollo, Persian Lime, Gracies Delight, C4, couple of Cinderella phenos, and a nice OG Kush.
> 
> ...



Welcome back dude! !!


----------



## bassman999 (May 18, 2015)

Highlanders cave said:


> You can't ask for more than that. I like upbeat and productive strains too. Only time ill smoke an indica is at the very end of the day usually. Hey is that you in your avatar man


I like indicas at night as well, and yeah thats me, I have my glasses covered lol.


----------



## bassman999 (May 18, 2015)

Highlanders cave said:


> Grape Apollo is still my favorite. Jar smells like an easter basket when you crack it, very strong and motivating high


Sounds great!
My Casey Jones has a great fruity exotic smell, and very upbeat and racy

EDIT

Sorry to hear about Shep bro!


----------



## Voidling (May 28, 2015)

Hey HC glad to see you back. Was worried you'd been busted or something. Owl and I were just talking about your stuff the other day. 

Crazy rain and flooding down this way. Like a 30 year flood to break our drought.


----------



## bassman999 (May 28, 2015)

Voidling said:


> Hey HC glad to see you back. Was worried you'd been busted or something. Owl and I were just talking about your stuff the other day.
> 
> Crazy rain and flooding down this way. Like a 30 year flood to break our drought.


Dead grass everywhere here, as we are almost not allowed to even
water anymore, and they are talking about weed being a strong drought problem.


----------



## Voidling (May 28, 2015)

I lost my blue heeler in December, I feel your pain.

I'd rather water my pot than yard grass. I've always hated grass lawns anyway. Pointless.

Here's to the uprising of robots

We're Doomed: Robots Can Now Learn To Adapt To Injuries http://zite.to/1J7p8LW


----------



## bassman999 (May 28, 2015)

Yeah I would rather water my smoking grass than the lawn grass as well


----------



## ghb (May 29, 2015)

Voidling said:


> Hey HC glad to see you back. Was worried you'd been busted or something. Owl and I were just talking about your stuff the other day.
> 
> Crazy rain and flooding down this way. Like a 30 year flood to break our drought.



i used to worry when we never heard from him for extended periods but now i know when he is not on the site for a while it's because he's balls deep, in life that is......lol

plus it's nice this time of year in the mediterranean


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 29, 2015)




----------



## aeviaanah (May 31, 2015)

Highlander is that you??? Long time no talk. Where u been?? Stop by the thread!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 2, 2015)

HC wassup man, somebody told me popped your head in the cave Hows it going? And wassup SupaM, hope all is well everythings good over here, got custody of my nephews and am moving soon, maybe we can catch up one day. Hope everyone is good, ill pop in every so often.


----------



## SupaM (Jun 2, 2015)

What up, T! I literally started to call you today, just got caught out in that storm. I'll hit you up before the week is out. ATB!


----------



## bassman999 (Jun 2, 2015)

TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> HC wassup man, somebody told me popped your head in the cave Hows it going? And wassup SupaM, hope all is well everythings good over here, got custody of my nephews and am moving soon, maybe we can catch up one day. Hope everyone is good, ill pop in every so often.


Yeah I am around off and on.
I am doing great, sounds like you are gonna have your hands full with the nephews.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jun 6, 2015)

bassman999 said:


> Yeah I am around off and on.
> I am doing great, sounds like you are gonna have your hands full with the nephews.


Thx man, glad you're good bro. Hands full to say the least, parenthood isn't all that bad though, they're 4 and 7 keep me on my toes so I'm ok with it. Supa, whenever is cool man, I'm not doing much but moving stuff between here and there, I'm on w. Arrow______ now so I'm not far from where I was. I got the keys today I see space and opportunity, now it's getting the ol' lady to comply. Hope everyone's weekend is cool have a good one


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 7, 2015)

it tis one of 2 thangs.. He is either incarcerated or dead. poor Highlanda at least he g o t to fuck Stoner Barbie at some cheap Hotel in Texas. lol.


----------



## Senseimilla (Jun 13, 2015)

Sup old timers


----------



## Voidling (Jun 15, 2015)

You were in Texas and didn't say hi? You didn't share? Boo


----------



## Voidling (Aug 26, 2015)

How's everyone doing?


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 27, 2015)

Sup void. Just harvesting my GKG/BM grow. Times are good. How have u been?


----------



## SupaM (Aug 27, 2015)

Voidling said:


> How's everyone doing?


Cruising along brotha! SS....Diff day...ATB!


----------



## Voidling (Aug 28, 2015)

Glad to hear y'all are doing well. What is that cross of, I've been away for a while.

I'm alright. Living in an rv but really want to do a small grow again as I only have a small amount of my stash jar left.

I also have some seeds from hc I'm afraid of losing viability. Was considering popping all seeds of a single strain and letting them seed. Not sure how good or bad of an idea that it. I guess some revert back to more like one of the parents. Not sure I could keep 20 clones of a single strain until I can't narrow down the phenotypes either though. Maybe I should just leave the seeds be until I move and can set up better but my grow will always be small.


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 20, 2015)

sup highlander long time since I been round here.. im growing your black rose right now.. but its a cross its (BR X (BR x (c4 x caseyband)


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 20, 2015)

last one I got hopin for a male


----------



## Voidling (Oct 3, 2015)

Always good to see you around hc.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2015)

Hey man how's it going, long time. Wanted to say hi to everyone...miss ya'll. I'm in the land of the dinosaurs lol, no internet no smart phone no nothing. But it is by choice. Really the only reason I might go back on is because I miss shooting the shit with everyone here. I'm sitting on my woman's' deck by her pool, way up in the mountains in the middle of no where, got a beautiful five month shepherd pup at my feet and still stinking the cave up with everyones' strains. Most recent is the Special Edward (bmf (c4 x caseyband) x Cinderella 99). They are three weeks into their first flower. Got a great ratio and ended up with 8 females. Now to phono hunt. I also have an exodus cheese x purple kush from across the pond that's recent and not too bad. Real stinker!

Got a few seeds germinating that will go into paper towels...some kandy kush I think from you Supa man, and from Aev i have something called BJ x BB. Think the later is bastard bubba but forget what the first was. 

Great post doc, you still crack me up : ). I read the post to my girlfriend, not sure she thought 
it was as funny as I did hehe.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 3, 2015)

And that hotel sure wasn't cheap doc lol


----------



## Voidling (Oct 3, 2015)

There's a different bj I'd rather have. 

Better get that poolside in before it gets too cold. Woke up to 52 degrees here in Texas today. I thought I had another month left to get my winter prep in. Change in priorities now, have to replace my propane line for heat asap.

On the plus side I can run lights without worry of cooling. If only I could safely pull out my hps but afraid I'd catch the trailer on fire.

Good to hear all is going well.


----------



## bassman999 (Oct 5, 2015)

I havent been able to pop beans lately, but I still have some Special Edward that I havent tried.


----------



## aeviaanah (Oct 7, 2015)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey man how's it going, long time. Wanted to say hi to everyone...miss ya'll. I'm in the land of the dinosaurs lol, no internet no smart phone no nothing. But it is by choice. Really the only reason I might go back on is because I miss shooting the shit with everyone here. I'm sitting on my woman's' deck by her pool, way up in the mountains in the middle of no where, got a beautiful five month shepherd pup at my feet and still stinking the cave up with everyones' strains. Most recent is the Special Edward (bmf (c4 x caseyband) x Cinderella 99). They are three weeks into their first flower. Got a great ratio and ended up with 8 females. Now to phono hunt. I also have an exodus cheese x purple kush from across the pond that's recent and not too bad. Real stinker!
> 
> Got a few seeds germinating that will go into paper towels...some kandy kush I think from you Supa man, and from Aev i have something called BJ x BB. Think the later is bastard bubba but forget what the first was.
> 
> ...


Yo hc! BJxBB is bastard jack x bastard bubba. Bj and bb were both created using the same male- a bag seed. When did u pop these? Those seeds are getting pretty old. 5-6 years?


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 12, 2015)

so my BRxBRxBMF turned out to be male and im crossing it with a purple M1X bmf m1 is my bagseed cross I made 6 years ago


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 13, 2015)

that's again highlander!! one day ill have some reputable strains and im gunna hook you up! im bout to go to cali and take part in sll types of cannabis related things but one is a breeding program when I can plants hundreds at a time! a young amateur breeders dream... knew all this pollen chuckin would pay off one day!!! if it wasn't for all the fairys man growin for me would be been pretty boring.. crossing plants in my favorite thing about growing.. always been attracted to breeding things.. like im that guy who would want to cross a wolf and a dingo just to see if I get an ultra dog yea know


----------



## dababydroman (Oct 13, 2015)

M1 X bmf


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 7, 2015)

Nice pic droman, thanks!







Puffin n passin Cinderella 99 >>>>>>


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2015)

What up HC, Droman and everyone else.
That M1 X bmf looks beautiful!

J1 and Chernobyl Being passed over here>>>>>>


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey man, sitting on my porch trimming up some Special Edward!

Back on the grid so should be around more often.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2015)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey man, sitting on my porch trimming up some Special Edward!
> 
> Back on the grid so should be around more often.


I have been around way less, but I think Ill be around more as well.

My outdoor got yellow mites.
I didnt see them though till it was drying.
I had to move my grow to someone else house, so I couldnt mind them like I usually would.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 7, 2015)

Did the mites affect your yield?

Hey I would highly recommend the special Edwards, there are some killer genetics in there. I had 8 females on my seed run, the last one comes down today. Several different phenos, all would be keepers in most gardens. Insane amount of frost on everything.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2015)

Highlanders cave said:


> Did the mites affect your yield?
> 
> Hey I would highly recommend the special Edwards, there are some killer genetics in there. I had 8 females on my seed run, the last one comes down today. Several different phenos, all would be keepers in most gardens. Insane amount of frost on everything.


It didnt affect yield at all.
Huge yield, but they were alive and un-noticed during drying and eating the fuck out of it.
Ruined potency, and smell/taste.
I noticed the buds were not smelling while drying and looked and saw yellow mites.
I never saw that before, so I thought it was something else initially.
I thought mites would leave plants during drying, but trimmed and in racks its different I guess.

I think I have some beans ion the fridge on the Special Edward, but not sure if they are still viable alter all this time,in my closet for a yr I think before the fridge.

I didnt know that the fridge was the place to keep them and thats why all my beans were in the closet lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 7, 2015)

That really sucks about the potency and smell. Growing indoors at all? What's on deck?
I had good germ rates with the SE and they are from the same time period as yours.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2015)

Im switching to LED lighting on my indoor to make it easier to take down if the landlord decides to come over.

I bought Flourimite, and Forbid to make sure I dont get any of those damn mites back.
I hate to use something like that, but cant afford to lose another crop.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2015)

I am just running clones from the Club right now.
I had to get to flowering sooner than beans would be.
I have Blue Dream, Double Dream, and headband.

My back went out REALLY bad, and I was stuck in bed for over a week (still not better) and lost most of my clones.
I have 5 left lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 7, 2015)

Sounds like me lol, if it wasn't for bad luck I wouldn't have any luck at all. Those mites sound like the broadmites that I had issues with last year. Wiped out my crop and took nearly a year to diagnose. I have Forbid and Avid but don't use them in flower man. Use Triple Neem and something else during flower


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2015)

Highlanders cave said:


> Sounds like me lol, if it wasn't for bad luck I wouldn't have any luck at all. Those mites sound like the broadmites that I had issues with last year. Wiped out my crop and took nearly a year to diagnose. I have Forbid and Avid but don't use them in flower man. Use Triple Neem and something else during flower


I have neem as well.
I used it last Saturday, and going to again today.
I used neem in flower before, and it ruined taste, but that was at week 6 lol.
I plan to only use the hard stuff right before flower.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2015)

Lookingh at the web I think the Broad mite is what I have

My Urkle looked soooo amazing, but smoking it made my friend throw up from horrible taste.
Instead of seeing trichs you see blown stuff


----------



## Voidling (Nov 7, 2015)

Hey bass have you already bought an led? If not of highly regiment the diy cob lights in the led section on this forum. Supraspl is the man on the topic


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 7, 2015)

Yeah they can be a growers nightmare. No sign of them this year knock on wood, still rocking out nice harvests every two weeks


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2015)

Voidling said:


> Hey bass have you already bought an led? If not of highly regiment the diy cob lights in the led section on this forum. Supraspl is the man on the topic


I am in the section right now.
I am already started kinda. I bought a nice heatsink locally, and now gotta fill it up.


Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah they can be a growers nightmare. No sign of them this year knock on wood, still rocking out nice harvests every two weeks


Do you think they will still be alive in my closet in my totes of curing buds, or would they be dead now?
I chopped over a month ago.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 7, 2015)

alive man.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2015)

Highlanders cave said:


> alive man.


They dont die?
How about if they were in jars with boveda packs?

So they are still eating my weed in the totes!!??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 7, 2015)

From the research that I did it seems they can live for a considerable period just on plant matter


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2015)

Highlanders cave said:


> From the research that I did it seems they can live for a considerable period just on plant matter


Damn!
I thought after the plants were dead/dry they would leave and or die.
I dont know what to do at this point.
The weed I have is kinda crappy, but its all I have lol.
I dont want them looking around for my living plants when they go into flower.
I have the dried bubs in my bedroom closet, and the vegging plants in my garage.
I try to wash my hands after touching the dried buds, but they could be on my clothes.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 7, 2015)

If they are actually broadmites, they are microscopic and need at least a 30x power to see them and their eggs. They can blow in the wind, get attached to clothes or shoes. It takes a good regiment of Forbid and Avid everywhere incl walls floors etc in you're grow room every couple weeks at first and then once a month to keep them at bay. I think if you do that you'll be fine in the future


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2015)

Highlanders cave said:


> If they are actually broadmites, they are microscopic and need at least a 30x power to see them and their eggs. They can blow in the wind, get attached to clothes or shoes. It takes a good regiment of Forbid and Avid everywhere incl walls floors etc in you're grow room every couple weeks at first and then once a month to keep them at bay. I think if you do that you'll be fine in the future


I only bought the small samples basically from ebay.
I might need to invest in more then


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 7, 2015)

It doesn't take much. I would buy it by the oz or even half oz.

I seem to remember that one of the dispensaries out there a few years ago, think it was Harborside actually, had all of their clones infested with them


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2015)

Highlanders cave said:


> It doesn't take much. I would buy it by the oz or even half oz.
> 
> I seem to remember that one of the dispensaries out there a few years ago, think it was Harborside actually, had all of their clones infested with them


Ill use all that I have and spray the place a few times, then buy more and keep spraying the room and house only while they are in flower


----------



## Voidling (Nov 7, 2015)

How would strong ozone work on them between grows in a grow room? 

Be sure to calculate the heat loss your heat sink can take. I need to pull more money together for more leds


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2015)

Voidling said:


> How would strong ozone work on them between grows in a grow room?
> 
> Be sure to calculate the heat loss your heat sink can take. I need to pull more money together for more leds


I dont know about ozone.

I have 8" x 28.75" x 1.25" thick heatsink.
Not sure what that dissipates, but I planned on a 200 mm fan as well.


----------



## Voidling (Nov 7, 2015)

That can help depending on the heatsink. 

I love these led cobs


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 7, 2015)

Voidling said:


> That can help depending on the heatsink.
> 
> I love these led cobs


Typo there, I meant 200mm fan.
Not sure a 20mm fan could cool off more that 10 watts


----------



## SupaM (Nov 7, 2015)

Puff, puff, pass Goji OG! ATB!


----------



## Voidling (Nov 7, 2015)

Don't put down 10w, my vero 10 is bright


----------



## dababydroman (Nov 17, 2015)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nice pic droman, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I crossed it with (black rose X (black rose X bmf)!!!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 8, 2016)

*poke poke* anyone still out there?


----------



## ghb (Mar 9, 2016)

ReefBongwell said:


> *poke poke* anyone still out there?



still subbed here. 

wouldn't mind an update, even if it's just to see if he has gone balls to the wall on gg4 like everyone else seems to have done or whether he has stayed rocking his own strains.


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Im still subbed up as well


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 11, 2016)

me too!


----------



## shishkaboy (Mar 15, 2016)

As am I


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 16, 2016)

ghb said:


> still subbed here.
> 
> wouldn't mind an update, even if it's just to see if he has gone balls to the wall on gg4 like everyone else seems to have done or whether he has stayed rocking his own strains.


You not fussed on the GG Then? I ( hopefully ) have this Forum cut coming today! The same grower has a v/nice tangie clone also and was raving about a Jack pheno called 22. Got to be something if they're bigging it up. A selected phenol from the Sat. dom Jack H.
Where you @ Caveman!!!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2016)

greenjambo said:


> You not fussed on the GG Then? I ( hopefully ) have this Forum cut coming today! The same grower has a v/nice tangie clone also and was raving about a Jack pheno called 22. Got to be something if they're bigging it up. A selected phenol from the Sat. dom Jack H.
> Where you @ Caveman!!!


The selected sat pheno Jack sounds nice


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 16, 2016)

Yea I looked it up, the lad thought it might be a high CBD plant, but must have been confused haha ! The Jck H was the first real smoke I had on a stag do trip to the Dam with the older guys! ( my Uncle's friends ) I was about 20 so 18 years ago! Ive a friend who was also there and bought pkt of Jack Flash which was a Sensi special jack phenol I think. Still has half the pkt !!


----------



## ghb (Mar 16, 2016)

no i do like the gorilla glue mate, it's just it seems that is all anybody wants at the minute, got people coming in to my work pestering me its getting that bad. fucking junkies!

it's a bit of a day wrecker for me, not as bad as my blue pit but when i smoke it nothing gets done except for food and sleep. also leaves me a bit depressed and can't get out of bed in the morning etc.


----------



## greenjambo (Mar 16, 2016)

I just got a GSC Forum cut.

I didn't know you still kept the pitt man!!! But I can see how that would get nippy!! Haha- Junkies !!


----------



## bassman999 (Mar 16, 2016)

ghb said:


> no i do like the gorilla glue mate, it's just it seems that is all anybody wants at the minute, got people coming in to my work pestering me its getting that bad. fucking junkies!
> 
> it's a bit of a day wrecker for me, not as bad as my blue pit but when i smoke it nothing gets done except for food and sleep. also leaves me a bit depressed and can't get out of bed in the morning etc.


I dont mind a nice indica at night sometimes, but I agree about sats and sat doms in the day to get ya going and brighten the mood. I am even more glad I didnt try to get the GG, thanks for the info on her.


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 5, 2016)

checking in after a many years absence from the cave ..... HC still about ? 
Hows everyone doing ?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 2, 2016)

Hey everyone, still alive and kicking. I just put a bunch of seeds in water to germ and made me think about the old days....I haven't grown DOG in about 4 yrs or more but just put 26 S1 DOG seeds in water. They might be a bit old but we'll see soon. Also just dropped 15 f4 C99 mixed phenos seeds in water too. They were from dizzle about 5 yrs ago. I have a nice super frosty super potent Cindy but she lacks flavor. The market around here is so saturated that I need something that stands out.

Hope you all are well.


----------



## bassman999 (May 2, 2016)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey everyone, still alive and kicking. I just put a bunch of seeds in water to germ and made me think about the old days....I haven't grown DOG in about 4 yrs or more but just put 26 S1 DOG seeds in water. They might be a bit old but we'll see soon. Also just dropped 15 f4 C99 mixed phenos seeds in water too. They were from dizzle about 5 yrs ago. I have a nice super frosty super potent Cindy but she lacks flavor. The market around here is so saturated that I need something that stands out.
> Hope you all are well.


Hey good to see/hear you here!
Hopefully the dogs do well!!
I might have a single Dog S1 in the fridge.
I never popped any of my other BB strains either.
No time really for seeds lately.
So many clones available here that all the seeds I order are still unopened


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 2, 2016)

Hey man thanks. I was a little hesitant about growing the dog because of it's unstableness but hoping I can find a good pheno. Not much for indicas in the cave but I do have a pretty nice og pheno of Kandy Kush from supa. Still running a lot of the same strains...grape Apollo, Persian lime, C4, Gracies Delight, C99


----------



## bassman999 (May 2, 2016)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey man thanks. I was a little hesitant about growing the dog because of it's unstableness but hoping I can find a good pheno. Not much for indicas in the cave but I do have a pretty nice og pheno of Kandy Kush from supa. Still running a lot of the same strains...grape Apollo, Persian lime, C4, Gracies Delight, C99


Im not familiar with the majority of those.
I always love Cindy though, but been a few yrs for her.
Lat lull here was Killawatt, and Sannies Jack


----------



## bassman999 (May 3, 2016)

I looked it up and see that Persian Lime is Frost brothers-NL x C99, a Limited run, sounds very nice

Is Grape Apollo like the Void or different?

And what are C4 and Gracies Delight?


----------



## RobbieP (May 4, 2016)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey everyone, still alive and kicking. I just put a bunch of seeds in water to germ and made me think about the old days....I haven't grown DOG in about 4 yrs or more but just put 26 S1 DOG seeds in water. They might be a bit old but we'll see soon. Also just dropped 15 f4 C99 mixed phenos seeds in water too. They were from dizzle about 5 yrs ago. I have a nice super frosty super potent Cindy but she lacks flavor. The market around here is so saturated that I need something that stands out.
> 
> Hope you all are well.


hey dude , glad to see your good !! 
ive got some of your Arctic express at week 7 at the minute , only 2 beans out 10 popped but i got 2 females and 2 phenos , ones a lovely purple but smells just like the Ice and the other pheno is pure Ice leaning  
Cant wait to sample once there down  
i still got my burnt rubber smelling purple BMF in my rotation aswell  

nuff love for the caveman !


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 1, 2016)

Hey HC I dropped some old beans in water...Special Edward
Says BMF x C99
any info on what the BMF is?
I remember (Boom Mutha Fucka), but not the genetics

I hope they pop as I want a C99 dom one for sure.
Havent had any real cindy in a while


----------



## bassman999 (Jul 6, 2016)

I found out what BMF is and thats C4 x Caseyband
C4 is Cotton Candy x Shishkaberry
Caseyband is Casey Jones x Headband

3 or 4 popped tails and I dropped them all into dirt and one has come up with leaves.
Exciting for beans this old that were in my closet the whole time over a few years to pop.


----------



## bassman999 (Aug 25, 2016)

I decided to put my Special Edward outside today to see if its a girl.
If not ill pollinate a spot on an SLH I have in tent, and tomorrow will be day 2 12/12 in there

Smallest outdoor plant ever right?
Owner lives next door and I am hiding this so small is good


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 8, 2016)

yo highlander remember me? i have three ( BR x ( BR X BMF ) x unknown bagseed) they are beautiful.. got a male on also making f2's ill try to get pictures soon


----------



## dababydroman (Sep 9, 2016)

bassman999 said:


> I found out what BMF is and thats C4 x Caseyband
> C4 is Cotton Candy x Shishkaberry
> Caseyband is Casey Jones x Headband
> 
> ...



hey! that's cool yall just so happened to be talking bout bmf
iv also got my own bagseed strain called M1 X bmf f2's i got two females i crossed one with the br x br x bmf x bagseed
and i crossed the other with C99 X extrema.... and bmf X c99 would be perfect to have in my collection


----------



## Stoner.Barbie (Sep 30, 2016)

Good morning mother effers. Lol I'm back and doing a mother indoor grow! I missed you all soooo much.


----------



## shishkaboy (Oct 3, 2016)

Awe snap. 26 dog s1's? Gonna. be a winner for sure.

Good to see ya posting.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 2, 2016)

Pulled the Special Edward love the smoke,I thought it would be a couch-lock but a nice happy high.
Floral taste, but hasnt cured yet, hanging 8-9 days and I grabbed a bud and smoked it.
I am trying a re-veg on her so fingers crossed!
She smell amazing!


----------



## Voidling (Nov 9, 2016)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey everyone, still alive and kicking. I just put a bunch of seeds in water to germ and made me think about the old days....I haven't grown DOG in about 4 yrs or more but just put 26 S1 DOG seeds in water. They might be a bit old but we'll see soon. Also just dropped 15 f4 C99 mixed phenos seeds in water too. They were from dizzle about 5 yrs ago. I have a nice super frosty super potent Cindy but she lacks flavor. The market around here is so saturated that I need something that stands out.
> 
> Hope you all are well.


Damn it's been that long? I lost touch with that group that left riu.

How are you doing up there?


----------



## BBYY (Dec 30, 2018)

caveman! its been years figured id turn this thread and see if u are uncovered


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 30, 2018)

I just came back, let’s see if we can roust the man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 8, 2019)

Hey cowboy and everyone else! Still alive and well lol Miss all you mother f ers for sure. New breeding project in the cave..... male Donkey Dong Kush from Tryna crossed with Persian Lime from Dizzle Frost. They are 4 weeks into flower and looking real nice.

Hit me up cowboy would like to hear from ya


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 8, 2019)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey cowboy and everyone else! Still alive and well lol Miss all you mother f ers for sure. New breeding project in the cave..... male Donkey Dong Kush from Tryna crossed with Persian Lime from Dizzle Frost. They are 4 weeks into flower and looking real nice.
> 
> Hit me up cowboy would like to hear from ya


Hey dude, I don't come here really anymore at all.
I'm in IG now.
Hope all is well with everyone


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 8, 2019)

Donkey Dung sounds like the shit man. Is it crossed with Donkey Dick? Sounds dank as fuck.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 8, 2019)

Damn sure has been a minute here!
HC it’s so good to hear from you! I’m still trying to figure out how this place works now, it’s different than I remember. I found an old email I had written down for you, I’ll try that too. It was actually what got me to thinking about this place and how much I miss it too! I met some awesome people on here, man life is crazy. Where it takes you and who you experience, it just makes you appreciate certain folks and their perspectives contribution to your own...... lol or some shit. It’s good to “see” you my friend! It has been too fucking long!


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 16, 2019)

Damn, the email I had for you bounced back. For the life of me I can’t figure out how to just send a message in here.


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Damn, the email I had for you bounced back. For the life of me I can’t figure out how to just send a message in here.


Hey Cowboy, to send him a message scroll to the last part he made in this thread.
Then click on his Avatar, then click start a conversation n the stuff that popped up .


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 17, 2019)

Thanks Bassman, that’s some crazy shit. Hahahaha I’m baked and I had to read it twice lol
They couldn’t just say message like everyone else? lol 
Thanks again bro!


----------



## bassman999 (Apr 17, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Thanks Bassman, that’s some crazy shit. Hahahaha I’m baked and I had to read it twice lol
> They couldn’t just say message like everyone else? lol
> Thanks again bro!


They really should make it easier.
I actually forgot how to do it, and hah to strain my brain to remember.


----------



## AllAboutIt (May 11, 2019)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey everyone, still alive and kicking. I just put a bunch of seeds in water to germ and made me think about the old days....I haven't grown DOG in about 4 yrs or more but just put 26 S1 DOG seeds in water. They might be a bit old but we'll see soon. Also just dropped 15 f4 C99 mixed phenos seeds in water too. They were from dizzle about 5 yrs ago. I have a nice super frosty super potent Cindy but she lacks flavor. The market around here is so saturated that I need something that stands out.
> 
> Hope you all are well.


Back crossed the BSB, it's doing well. Still have some of the originals as well as others. The BSB is very consistantly colorful. Hope all is well..cheers


----------



## Psychild (Jul 23, 2019)

Everybody still here!?!?!?


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 23, 2019)

We threw some paddles on there, hc stays low key.


----------



## Voidling (Oct 30, 2019)

Long time hc and everybody.

I tried starting some of the old seeds to get going again but no luck. The seeds may have gotten too hot at one point of storage, or conferring with peppers was too hot. Sad days.

As for changing things and start a conversation, seems they forgot it was a stoner forum, keep it simple ha

I just started up a 200 gallon tank to bring in my fish from the cold weather. Previously I kept them heated with propane outdoors but being lazy and cheap. So now I need plants to filter their tank. I'll try starting the rest of the seeds I have left, fingers crossed


----------



## Voidling (Oct 30, 2019)

Any tips on trying to start old seeds?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 31, 2019)

Wait for the next new moon, freeze them overnight two days before, pull them and soak them the day before.


----------



## Voidling (Oct 31, 2019)

colocowboy said:


> Wait for the next new moon, freeze them overnight two days before, pull them and soak them the day before.


Interesting. I'd never have thought to freeze them. Thanks


----------



## shishkaboy (Nov 29, 2019)

Wow, I dont know what made me check but I cant believe this thread is still rocking. 

Waddup HC?


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 29, 2019)

It’s not really


----------



## Voidling (Dec 6, 2019)

Sadly I think they're shot. Looking through seed stores, no idea what is what.


----------



## Voidling (Jan 3, 2020)

Happy New Year everybody


----------



## colocowboy (Jan 3, 2020)

Happy new year!


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 3, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Donkey Dung sounds like the shit man. Is it crossed with Donkey Dick? Sounds dank as fuck.


I made a joke the other day about a strain called King Kong’s Kock, this guy should get it rolling!

Happy new year!!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2020)

Hust17 said:


> I made a joke the other day about a strain called King Kong’s Kock, this guy should get it rolling!
> 
> Happy new year!!


What’s in it? jack Herer and a little Gorilla Glue?


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 3, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What’s in it? jack Herer and a little Gorilla Glue?
> View attachment 4449262


Someone posted a massive bud pic like the size of an arm haha! It would have to live up to the name, but GG would have to be in it 

It’s not a real strain, I’m gifting this glorious name to anyone who wants it lol

PS look out for my first cross coming in May, Iced Lemonaze


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2020)

Hust17 said:


> Someone posted a massive bud pic like the size of an arm haha! It would have to live up to the name, but GG would have to be in it
> 
> It’s not a real strain, I’m gifting this glorious name to anyone who wants it lol
> 
> PS look out for my first cross coming in May, Iced Lemonaze


What’s in it? Wedding cake and super lemon haze?


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 3, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> What’s in it? Wedding cake and super lemon haze?


I.C.E and SLH. But alas I don’t want to take this mans journal any further


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2020)

Hust17 said:


> I.C.E and SLH. But alas I don’t want to take this mans journal any further


He wouldn’t care. He hasn’t been here for years! We go way back . Hopefully he is doing ok.maybe he will show up soon because he is probably trapped inside with like 20 feet of snow around him.


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 3, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> He wouldn’t care. He hasn’t been here for years! We go way back . Hopefully he is doing ok.maybe he will show up soon because he is probably trapped inside with like 20 feet of snow around him.


Oh hahaha I didn’t realize we were on page 568 LOL!

Can’t wait to meet him!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jan 3, 2020)

Hust17 said:


> Oh hahaha I didn’t realize we were on page 568 LOL!
> 
> Can’t wait to meet him!


Oh you are going to love him!!! He is such a nice guy, very giving and kind. And what a great personality and sense humor! Very talented gardener. He taught me a lot. A real lady’s man.


----------



## Hust17 (Jan 3, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Oh you are going to love him!!! He is such a nice guy, very giving and kind. And what a great personality and sense humor! Very talented gardener. He taught me a lot. A real lady’s man.


I’m going to be slowly going through this thread! I just finished Renfro’s


----------



## Voidling (Jan 3, 2020)

He was here semi recently I think. I forget when I saw his last post. 

But yeah good guy that shared some amazing crosses back when with me.


----------



## Voidling (Apr 18, 2020)

Dang HC, low-key dropping in. 

I hope all are well. Smoking more than ever stuck at home?


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 18, 2020)

Ya, like a wind he blew through. Maybe he’ll be beck soon! 
I miss good ole HC!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 22, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Oh you are going to love him!!! He is such a nice guy, very giving and kind. And what a great personality and sense humor! Very talented gardener. He taught me a lot. A real lady’s man.


Doc you're too kind. Hope life is treating you well I'll have to stop over and see what's growing on with ya


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 22, 2020)

Hey guys, cowboy voidling very cool to see some of my old friends still around. Looks like a lot of the old gang has drifted away. I tried to pop in every now and then to let everyone know that I was still kicking. Just have a very small personal grow going these days, one strain nothing too exciting. Expecting some seeds in the mail soon.
Looking forward to checking out some of your grows


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 22, 2020)

It’s so good to have you back my friend. I actually shed a tear seeing your post earlier! I don’t know if you heard about tryna, he died from complications with his diabetes. That one took me a minute. I have been diagnosed with type 2, it hits home. 
Man! Did I mention it’s good to see you man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 23, 2020)

shit man sorry to hear about T he was good people. He survived being shot in a drive by and being robbed of his weed at gunpoint but diabetes got him huh. That's a real bummer. I still have some of his genetics.....sitting on my counter actually. I tried to germ them recently but all my old seeds are fuked. Didn't store them properly I guess.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 23, 2020)

Well! Is it time for me to return some old karma?! I’m sure I can get you into some goodies! Shit’s not even sketchy any more!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Apr 23, 2020)

Highlanders cave said:


> Doc you're too kind. Hope life is treating you well I'll have to stop over and see what's growing on with ya


It’s so great to hear from you old friend! Life is fuckin NUTs and depressing and insane! I am living in Oklahoma ! It’s so fucked up here. I took a job trying to bump myself back across the country back East from the west coast and now I’m stuck here unless something opens up. I’m trying hard to get out of here. I have a Blue Dream waterfarm scrog growing now . Thread is in the grow journal section . 
looking forward to catching up with you Highlander! Cheers!


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 23, 2020)

wow .. you guys still kicking about , been years since i spoke to most of you , hope you are all doing well !! Howdy Cowboy , Amber , and the legend that is HC ... i was going to email you a few times in the last year HC but i only had a old comcast email for you and wasnt sure if you still used it .


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 23, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Well! Is it time for me to return some old karma?! I’m sure I can get you into some goodies! Shit’s not even sketchy any more!


Thanks man it sounds like a lot of fun and I truly appreciate it but my grow is so small now that I really don't have any room, its a tiny little grow room (a closet lol) I have some Blueberry seeds coming and a couple of different freebies with them..... 3 feminized OG Kush and 5 White Widow seeds. WW was the first strain that I grew indoors and Blueberry was the second so this is a bit of a walk down memory lane. Looking forward to the OG too


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 23, 2020)

RobbieP said:


> wow .. you guys still kicking about , been years since i spoke to most of you , hope you are all doing well !! Howdy Cowboy , Amber , and the legend that is HC ... i was going to email you a few times in the last year HC but i only had a old comcast email for you and wasnt sure if you still used it .


Robbie so cool you dropped by.....long time my brotha! Remember that blue weed that I grew out for you lol. I just stopped by yesterday for the first time in what seems like years. Going to try and stick around.....great to see some old friends.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 23, 2020)

Got to run now but hope to hear from you again man. Cool timing that we both stopped by at the same time. How long since you've been here last?


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 23, 2020)

i also just logged in , dont think ive been here since 2013/14 .....  
your BMF is still one of my all time favourite strains ! 
Wish i had some of that nowadays , but about 2 years ago all my outbuildings got robbed and my seed collection was in the boxes that they stole


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 24, 2020)

RobbieP said:


> i also just logged in , dont think ive been here since 2013/14 .....
> your BMF is still one of my all time favourite strains !
> Wish i had some of that nowadays , but about 2 years ago all my outbuildings got robbed and my seed collection was in the boxes that they stole


 Bummer man do you have anything growing now? Yes the Boom Mutha Fucka was a good one. If memory serves, cowboy named that strain for me


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 24, 2020)

That one was Uber, the one they call Dosidos like the Girl Scout cookies, reminds me of that one but BMF was frostier and hit harder. Hah! Found this some pages back of one of her nuggets.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2020)

That's mouth watering!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2020)

Not even sure if I remember the genetics of that one.......C4 crossed with.....thinking maybe one of Dizzle Frosts' strain. It will come to me.


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 26, 2020)

C4 x calizher??


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 26, 2020)

Or was it C4 x caseyband?


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 26, 2020)

It was c4 x caseyband, pretty sure


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2020)

Took a minute lol. I gave Dizzle some of the C4 x Caseyband and he crossed that with his male Cindy and sent some of those seeds back and the BMF was born


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2020)

Just put 2 Nitro Lemon Haze under the 400. They are only about 3 or 4 weeks into veg and are going outside in the back yard at the end of May. Wish I had started them a month or two earlier but it is what it is. Also have an Afgani freebie almost the same age. Not sure if that one is a female or not though. I had 5 Afgani but the cat ate the other 4 and this one too but it came back. Was just a little tiny stalk couldn't believe it pulled through lol. Thinking still a week or two before my new seeds get here


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 27, 2020)

Just noticed that one of my 2 feminized NLH is a male. That really sucks. The first 7 seeds that I grew out of this strain were all female and very stable, all pretty much the same pheno and very nice smoke. Can legally grow 2 mature plants outside here now, was really looking forward to that. I have one more NLH about 4 weeks into veg that will go outside and the Afghani too if it is female but they are both rather small


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 28, 2020)

They are working on rec laws here but they can’t agree on how to screw up the open market. All good either way I have a personal production license but I wouldn’t mind getting into the cannabis industry. There’s a guy not far from me that started his own seed operation. The laws for seeds are pretty open here due to being less that 1% thc they meet the farm bill and are inherently unregulated beyond sales tax and staying in my plant count. I can have 8 flowering and 16 not, that includes anything else thc bearing with roots. Clips don’t count till they root. It’s 4 per licensed patient with a production license. They do them separate here, not sure why. Solution, grow bigger plants! I live in town so outdoor es no bueno, probably help my dad this year so I’ll post some of that. Those grows with him are fun outdoor. 
They will still zoom putting them out up until June especially if established. I found that putting seedlings out this time of year is OK they just stretch a little bit and grow fine, but clones might start to flower before they veg if put out early May where I am.


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 29, 2020)

Highlanders cave said:


> Took a minute lol. I gave Dizzle some of the C4 x Caseyband and he crossed that with his male Cindy and sent some of those seeds back and the BMF was born


If I remember correctly wasn't the bmf C4 x caseyband then you sent that over to dizz and he crossed it to c99 and made the special Edwards? 

I'm sure the BMF was all your work dude


----------



## RobbieP (Apr 29, 2020)

Well at the minute I'm only running a small tent 3ft x 3ft. 
Just invested in a qb288 led board and seems to be working great at the minute. 
I'm running a ghashhp88 x banana og clone, Triangle Kush clone, fudgiewyrm from seed and 4 dragons stash seeds. 

Dragon stash is a crazy strain and one I've been looking at doing for ages, really unique and nothing like anything I've ever run. 
Has some phenos that are green, some have red fans, some have purple fans, some have red buds, purple hairs, red sugar leaves.. Just crazy expressions on then. 
Not long popped mine but looking forward to seeing what they hold


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 29, 2020)

RobbieP said:


> If I remember correctly wasn't the bmf C4 x caseyband then you sent that over to dizz and he crossed it to c99 and made the special Edwards?
> 
> I'm sure the BMF was all your work dude


Ha ha could very well be my memory is isn't the greatest, can't imagine why lol. I've been going through my journal I'll come across it.
Sounds like a fun grow feel free to post any pics here man. Crazy strain names. My space is small too, turned the bigger grow room into a bedroom after the market shit the bed here and everybody and their brother grows now.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 29, 2020)

I was worried that might happen when I saw legalization happened there. you know everybody and their brother can’t grow as good as you my friend, don’t be so sure that what you do is not a commodity still. Just takes time for some novelty to wear off!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2020)

Thanks cowboy. Too bad those genetics are all gone. The quality of all the strains that I had going really diminished after growing them all for those years. I would always take my cuttings from the last plant of each particular group to go into flower which was always the smallest plant hence the reason for being last going into flower. With so many different strains going constantly that practice helped keep my numbers down a bit but ultimately led to their demise. 
I did one breeding project a few years ago with a male from one of Trynas' strains, ran that for a while, don't know why I got rid of it it was really nice


----------



## colocowboy (May 1, 2020)

A trick with that, to bring back a clone that has diminished you can veg it out long and take the apical for the propagation without flowering it. Do that a couple times and it rejuvenates the genetic expression. Basically you want the main top to be a continuous line without flowering, that will keep it from diminishing. It’s usually harder to root the main stalk apical meristem but that’s where the main genetic information is pooled.

It sucks to miss plants, I’m not sure if I’ll ever fully “get over it” for some of the lost cuts. I’m still chasing that og chem I had years ago. I got a lock on the motorbreath clone that was used in the cross and I now have the chem d clone instead of the chem d bx I used to have. So I can kinda smoke around those tastes as close as possible. 

Smoking some 707 headband, puff, puff, pass....
Scene from the garden @ 11 days.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2020)

Reaching out for the 707 thanks brudda puff puff pass back 

Nice shot of the garden ill have to live vicariously through you for a while cowboy. Dank genetics for sure!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 1, 2020)

That would have been good to know a couple of years ago man, I would have liked to have brought some of those strains back. Good info thanks!

Just found a jar of seeds that I had forgotten about and their only a couple of years old....Gracies Delight x Donkey Dong Kush. Pretty happy about that. GD is Grape Apollo x Blue Dream. Looks like I'll have to wait to work with them though my new seeds should be here tomorrow or Monday. Winter breeding project perhaps? Maybe I can find a GA pheno that would be very cool. And the Blue Dream was the real deal from some second generation grower in Cali. I don't remember his name but I'm sure its in my journal Ill look for it sometime


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 1, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> I was worried that might happen when I saw legalization happened there. you know everybody and their brother can’t grow as good as you my friend, don’t be so sure that what you do is not a commodity still. Just takes time for some novelty to wear off!


Yeah I agree .


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 1, 2020)

You still doing the Black Rose, Highlander?
That one was so pretty! 
what strain And seed bank would you recommend ?


----------



## colocowboy (May 2, 2020)

It was pretty! Used to have some amazing colors up in here!! It was like fall all year!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 2, 2020)

Hey Ambzy how's it going. Things sound pretty crazy in your world good luck with everything. Your Blue Dream is coming along great I sneak a peak every now and then. Yeah Black Rose was a pretty plant for sure but lacked potency and I just used it in a couple of breeding projects to add color. Honestly I couldn't tell you about a seed bank though I've been out of the loop for a while. I use MSNL, they've been around for over 20 yrs and I haven't had any complaints. Who did you get your Blue Dream from?


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 4, 2020)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Ambzy how's it going. Things sound pretty crazy in your world good luck with everything. Your Blue Dream is coming along great I sneak a peak every now and then. Yeah Black Rose was a pretty plant for sure but lacked potency and I just used it in a couple of breeding projects to add color. Honestly I couldn't tell you about a seed bank though I've been out of the loop for a while. I use MSNL, they've been around for over 20 yrs and I haven't had any complaints. Who did you get your Blue Dream from?


Hi Highlander, doing well , thanks! my world is always a bit crazy. I am just glad i still have a job and plenty of business. I am really trying to step up my game after being so super stressed with dealing with the new pandemic. But everyday I am getting more confident and better prepared with how to handle each new toxic situation. 
That is interesting that you used the same seed bank i ended up going with for my NL and Blue Dream, MSNL. 
The first mailing i got from them all my seeds were crushed. THe next mailing they were all good and that is what i am growing now. They were fems from MSNL. What did you buy from them? 
I need to start thinking about what i want to grow next . I still have 2 fem blue dreams and like 9 Fem Northern Lights.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2020)

Much respect for what you do Doc it takes a special kind of person to do what you do. I raise my bowl to ya. Nice to have a choice of girls too to throw in for the next round. 

You must have been devastated to receive a pac of crushed seeds, I know I would have been. I got my first few strains from them way back when......... White Widow ( I think everyone grows WW their first time lol ), Blueberry and Ice. I did a BB and Ice smoke report here on RIU. Just ordered a pac of feminized Blueberry seeds that should be here this week and got some freebies with them 3 fem OG Kush seeds and 5 reg White Widow. Really stoked to grow them out and do some pheno hunting. All I have now is a Nitro Lemon Haze vegging and she's going out in the back yard in a few weeks. Also a male afghani who just showed and sex. I turned that one into a house plant, maybe I'll save some pollen for a future breeding project. Lot's of trics and stinky already. I hate using an unknown male for a breeder but it is what it is.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 5, 2020)

Highlanders cave said:


> Much respect for what you do Doc it takes a special kind of person to do what you do. I raise my bowl to ya. Nice to have a choice of girls too to throw in for the next round.
> 
> You must have been devastated to receive a pac of crushed seeds, I know I would have been. I got my first few strains from them way back when......... White Widow ( I think everyone grows WW their first time lol ), Blueberry and Ice. I did a BB and Ice smoke report here on RIU. Just ordered a pac of feminized Blueberry seeds that should be here this week and got some freebies with them 3 fem OG Kush seeds and 5 reg White Widow. Really stoked to grow them out and do some pheno hunting. All I have now is a Nitro Lemon Haze vegging and she's going out in the back yard in a few weeks. Also a male afghani who just showed and sex. I turned that one into a house plant, maybe I'll save some pollen for a future breeding project. Lot's of trics and stinky already. I hate using an unknown male for a breeder but it is what it is.


The Blueberry and OG Kush sounds like a very solid choice. I was thinking about getting some fem OG Kush. I hope yours don’t come crushed. I was shocked that a company who has been in business for over 20 years would send seeds in a birthday card with no protection from being crushed ! Pathetic . They were quick to send replacements and sent them in a wallet and carefully packaged so they wouldn’t get crushed . 
it sounds like your headed in a really good direction with your strain choices and I am looking forward to seeing some wicked new combos from you. Do you still have the Anne Frank closet to grow in? I think it was called that.


----------



## Voidling (May 8, 2020)

@hc sucks about the seeds. I had the same issue. I think they got too hot for an extended bit when the ac broke. Pretty old at this point anyway. Hadn't been growing as I would travel once or twice a year for extended time. With the virus that may not happen for a bit so thinking of giving it a another shot.

I was sad to hear about T when I got the news. I was told complications of sickle cell, either way, such a loss.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 8, 2020)

Yes you're right man such a loss. I remember shipping T a DOG clone by fed ex back in the good ole days lol. Bet it would be fun for you to get a little grow going again. Think you'll be in one place for the next 4 or 5 months?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 8, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> The Blueberry and OG Kush sounds like a very solid choice. I was thinking about getting some fem OG Kush. I hope yours don’t come crushed. I was shocked that a company who has been in business for over 20 years would send seeds in a birthday card with no protection from being crushed ! Pathetic . They were quick to send replacements and sent them in a wallet and carefully packaged so they wouldn’t get crushed .
> 
> it sounds like your headed in a really good direction with your strain choices and I am looking forward to seeing some wicked new combos from you. Do you still have the Anne Frank closet to grow in? I think it was called that.


Hey good memory I do still have the Anne Frank closet going! As a matter of fact that's all I have going and its a pretty small area. It's the closet in the master bedroom. It's all stealthed out, when I built it I had to hide it from the kids when they would come over. I started going out with a girl right after I built the closet and she would sleep over a lot and I grew a batch of WW from veg thru flower right under her nose without her knowing it lol. 

Not sure how much breeding i'll be able to do Ambzy, with such a small area it's going to take a while to try and find a gem or two but you know me I'm sure that I won't be able to resist


----------



## Voidling (May 11, 2020)

Sadly with this whole global issue and my health issues I may not be going anywhere. Got diagnosed with narcolepsy and so far meds aren't helping. 

I've been thinking about it. Need to see what I can put together for a cab since my old led lamp half died. 

I tried some pepper plants. I used 4 of the little leds and may have been too much, but last year 2 seemed too little


----------



## colocowboy (May 11, 2020)

Man, I really wanted to break away and come see you HC! Next time without fail, we recently moved my mother-in-law back up there also so we’ll be making more trips out there. My wife loves it up in New England and likes road trips. Hell I won’t even have to drive, taxi service lol she already wants to do it. My brother in law was looking pretty bad but like holding on to see his siblings, they are a big close family and it was nice to see them really appreciate the life part. 47 years old, he’ll be gone in the week.
Im quarantined for 2 weeks. That’s the other issue right!? Everything’s really lucked down up there. People are really freaked out too. We had a rental car with New York plates, my other brother in law said that could get us in trouble with law and locals. Strange times we live in.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 12, 2020)

Hey man no worries. Lol I got so excited that we might meet up that I totally spaced out the social distancing thing we are doing these days. We're not even seeing the kids right now. After I told my gf you wouldn't be coming over she said yeah I was kind of surprised that you were going to hang out with him when we are not seeing the kids. My daughter is due in a month and my son has a boy who is almost a year old. I'm taking care of my elderly parents too so being real careful. There's always next time brother when this shit is over!


----------



## colocowboy (May 12, 2020)

I know right! 
I can think of worse things than cruising around New England, let me tell you! it’s so beautiful up there! not to mention grubbing on the “bugs”
Corona won’t be forever!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 14, 2020)

Hey Voidling whats going on man. That must be pretty tough with the narcolepsy. Are you tired a lot or all the time? Maybe a good sativa lol.

Cowboy hows the quarantine treating ya? Bet your girls are loving the extra attention!


----------



## colocowboy (May 14, 2020)

A bit overgrown at the moment, almost 3 weeks into flower. Going to be a nice haul of ecsd and some garlic mushroom onion cookies. Right behind will be cluster funk, meat madness, lemon cake, creme brûlée, og 18 and I probably need to run my chem d by then. They will all be bushes by then! Ya I’m a bit overwhelmed. But, ma jars been empty and that’s about to change. I’m tired of dispensary grass, ours suck. I was so ready to get some variety in my garden I may have gotten carried away. Here’s the ecsd then the gmo, 18 days, about the girth of my thumb. How are your girls coming along.?


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 15, 2020)

Interesting names man lol but yeah sounds like an awesome haul kool beans! Looking forward to watching them mature. Familiar with the ecsd and og 18 but the rest sound like sound like I should be eating them for dessert ; !) I'm sure they are gems though or they wouldn't be in your garden 

I really don't have much going on here......1 girl that's been in veg for a couple of months, has 8 nice tops on her and 2 of her clones that have just rooted in the last week or two. I'm taking your advice and planting those two out back along with their mother in a few weeks. Nothing in flower and my jars are getting low lol. Still waiting on my seeds I hope they haven't gotten lost. I've been tracking them and no updates since May 9th.

Have a good one brother give your girls some love for me and thanks for the pics!


----------



## colocowboy (May 16, 2020)

Everything is like desert strains these days man, it’s crazy. I’m trying to lock down some older genetics. 
thanks for the props, I’m not entirely sold on all the sweets but the dude told me they had a funk to them which sealed the deal. I got a few issues popping up, I noticed a thrip in the background of one of the pics. Careful checking showed only a couple around the room, had to have come in this week as it was literally just a few but spray one last time followed by rinse as I round week 4. I really don’t know what I can do about all that I mean I’m in the shed across the yard with grass and trees and everything else IPM is good but not impregnable.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2020)

So I dropped 21 Gracies Delight x Donkey Dong Kush seeds in water this morning. They are a few years old and not stored in a cool place so I have reservations about whether they will sprout or not. If they don't I'll try freezing another batch of seeds before I germ them and see if that helps. Another idea from you cowboy lol


----------



## colocowboy (May 17, 2020)

It works! lol have you looked at any of the domestic seed vendors? I can vouch for many of them. Also, just say the word and you have anything I got.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 17, 2020)

Thanks mang I appreciate that. The seeds got out of the UK in a timely fashion but once they got in the U.S. they bounced around here and there and now the tracking isn't tracking so wondering if their lost


----------



## Voidling (May 17, 2020)

@hc yeah I'm always tired. Spend the day half asleep, not too functional. The first round of medication doesn't seem to be helping.


----------



## colocowboy (May 18, 2020)

Oh man, I hope you get that figured out void!!

Shipping is all kinds of whack right now. Hopefully they make it posthaste! They’re probably sitting in a quarantine area at your p.o. Fingers crossed brother!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 21, 2020)

So I had 17 (Grape Apollo x Blue Dream) x Donkey Dong Kush (Tryna) seeds that sprouted out of 21, pretty happy about that. They went into dirt last night and will be poking their heads out soon. Looks like I'll get to do some pheno hunting after all!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 26, 2020)

So all 17 seeds popped up, culled the weakest one. Got some awesome genetics to work with again, should make a nice little project.......(Grape Apollo from Dizzle Frost x Blue Dream from Pops) x Donkey Dong Kush from Tryna.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 26, 2020)

...


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 26, 2020)

Nitro Lemon Haze that goes out in the back yard next week.....


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 26, 2020)

And a couple of shots of the cave,,,,,


----------



## colocowboy (May 26, 2020)

Looks healthy, the cave looks great too! You said your going to fire up the 400?! 
Those will be fire I’m sure!! Those were all kinds of heat in the parents as I recall!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 27, 2020)

Yeah the 1000 is gathering dust. Turned my big garden room back into a bedroom for my gf so her son would have a place to stay when he visits from Co. Oh well, I didn't have much for customers anymore anyways so whatever. To her credit she did offer to have a room built on to the house for a garden to replace the one I lost lol. I haven't totally ruled it out


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 27, 2020)

Yes there is some fire in those genetics. I had the resin dripper pheno of the Grape Apollo that I used......she was my favorite the whole time I ran her about 8 yrs. I need to go back in my journal to see about the Blue Dream that Pops gave me. Anyone remember him? Kid from Cali 2nd gen grower. And I don't know the genetics of Trynas Donkey Dong Kush but I've used it in a breeding project before and it's definitely fire too


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 28, 2020)

Tryna was cool. I liked him a lot. 
looking good Highlander!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 29, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Tryna was cool. I liked him a lot.
> looking good Highlander!


Thanks doc! And yeah that's a shame about T, I've been going through his journal the past few days. Kind of a walk down memory lane


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 30, 2020)

And I just learned about subcools death and problems he was having his last couple of yrs. That's a shame he was a legend and had a lot of influence on my grows early on. We had a number of back and forths, mostly good some not. 
RIP man.


----------



## colocowboy (May 30, 2020)

I know right! Sad really, he was suffering pretty bad at the end too.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 31, 2020)

The mystery seedling! Mixed in a bunch of old seeds a few weeks ago that didn't germ, they were old and had gotten warm

The contenders are.....
Sour OG x 60's Kush (Tryna)
DOG (Dst)
C4 (Chimera)
Grand Daddy Purple x Blue Dream (mine)
Grape Apollo X (Super Bud x Blue Dream) aka Gracies Delight (mine)
C4 x (Bubba Kush x Master Kush) (mine)


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (May 31, 2020)

All very excellent genetics and combinations. They all look like winners to me.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 31, 2020)

I'm really stoked Doc it will be fun to have something from those good ole days and looking forward to trying to figure out who this little one is......be much easier if its a girl!


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 2, 2020)

Sending positive vibes for your hunt there! 
My son came down for the weekend, was my birthday, that was pretty cool! 
I dropped a half pack of each og chem and chem cookie trip last new moon, about to up pot them but still a ways from sexing I think. That’s the hardest wait in my opinion.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 2, 2020)

Thanks brudda should be a lot of fun. Doesn't take much to excite me these days lol.

Happy Birthday old man! That's great to spend some time with your son bet it was fun. Those are special times : ) So you really do drop your seeds on the new moon huh. I guess you told me that one time before. Fun to watch them grow, I take a peak in my little nursery about 10 times a day lol.

My girlfriends brother and his women are coming in from San Francisco tomorrow night and kind of quarantining at our place for two weeks. Oi fucking vey


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 2, 2020)

Good times eh?! lol 
It’s hard not just hang out with them, plants make good company. They are the most welcome houseguests.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 4, 2020)

You used to run sour bubble didn’t you? That’s one I always wanted to try. Ol BOG sells through his email these days as well as a couple domestic banks. I have a pack of bubble gum that might get a run sooner than later. Just sitting here thinking....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 5, 2020)

Yup good times lol. Oh well that's what family is for. And yes plants make great company I could just hang out with them all day. I had Black Sour Bubble that I ran for a while and people loved it. Good yielder good colors just not real potent more of a day time smoke. I don't remember the Sour Bubble I'll have to go back in my journal. Don G+T gifted me those seeds.

My little army of 16 seedlings are looking great and about to switch into veg mode, and I'm going to put the beast in the ground this evening! She's in a 3 gal pot and is huge. the hole that I dug is about 15 gal, lined the bottom with rocks for drainage and using a mixture of compost and Ocean Forest soil. I'll try and get some pics of everyone.

Hope life is good in your neck of the woods cowboy, countdown must be on for your next harvest


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 5, 2020)

The clan......


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 5, 2020)

The beast.....


----------



## Voidling (Jun 5, 2020)

Dang didn't know about subcool as well, last I heard was trying too rebuild after the fires. 

I'm jealous of your place until I remember the winters you put up with. No thanks.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 5, 2020)

He was getting weekly infusion of some crazy drug that was keeping him breathing. He really didn’t want to stop smoking his bubble hash but his lungs were toast. He had a rare degenerative lung disease. He was getting back on his feet in Arizona, had established his new brand and was building his own direct seedbank. 
Ol Don, talked to mr. west a while back he’s got a handful of kids these days but otherwise same. Donny, I hear, got promoted at the bank where he was working and became a straight stiff!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jun 16, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> He was getting weekly infusion of some crazy drug that was keeping him breathing. He really didn’t want to stop smoking his bubble hash but his lungs were toast. He had a rare degenerative lung disease. He was getting back on his feet in Arizona, had established his new brand and was building his own direct seedbank.
> Ol Don, talked to mr. west a while back he’s got a handful of kids these days but otherwise same. Donny, I hear, got promoted at the bank where he was working and became a straight stiff!


Don Gin ton needed to clean up his act he was fuckin train wreck. Heard that same story being a banker in Germany. Wonder if he went sober in Germany with all that beer must be hard. Breeders Boutique went under and broke up. What a shame. They had some killer strains.


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 22, 2020)

Happy Father’s Day my good man!! Sorry it’s late but I usually am! lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 24, 2020)

Hey brother many thanks! Back at ya as well! Had a good one, saw both the kids and both of my grandsons..... 11 months and the other is 2 weeks. Hows the garden? Is everyone harvested from that batch now?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 24, 2020)

Just refreshed my memory on what your putting through your next run man wow some wicked strains for sure!!


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 24, 2020)

All that’s left is GMO and a test cut of Bruce banner


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 24, 2020)

Ecsd is not the cut I was hoping for, it’s not bad by any means it’s just not “it”. BOnions and Larry og are drying right now, ecsd is getting final trim tomorrow and into jars. 
I went ahead and loaded the room. Gmo got maybe a week more.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2020)

How's your dad doing man is he still alive? I remember you used to grow for him. Don't remember what he had though. Hope all is well.

My group of 16 are growing like a weed I'll have to snap a pic or two they are crazy healthy and big for their age. Already thinning out the males, trust me its hard lol I would love to do a breeding project and that was the original plan but I just don't have the room right now plus my seeds finally arrived. Be glad when I don't have to buy this store bought shit that's around here lol


----------



## colocowboy (Jun 25, 2020)

Ya dad is still kicking around and I still help him. He has been growing seeds he collected since the 60s and I was growing just that stuff up until you and I met but I have been trying to bring him into new genetics for some time. He is so funny, just resisting for the sake of it, to try and get him to come along I would just plant new stuff next to his outdoors so he would be like “I want that one, but he would just act like he was going to let me have all “my” plants but make some excuse for why he might want some “if I didn’t mind”. I’m like dad! You can have it all, just drop me a zip or two. Well a couple years ago I started him some beautiful Pepe le chem, my first run since being on hiatus, being dry figured we could both do well from running it in and outside. 
Long story longer, he fucked up the grow by letting some volunteers grow up and take over, my girls we’re stunted badly but still outrageous fire compared. This time he wanted to keep all my plants because his all sucked. He knew I was counting on those this time, I was pissed, he can be a dick sometimes. I mean I paid for all of it too! So last year we stayed in our own yards, he is sitting on pounds of shitty bud. He asked for help again this year. Help for him is start up soil, nutes, and teen or adolescent starters. Like a garden center would provide. Also he can’t see so well anymore and collapsed his right bicep a few years ago, getting old sucks. He’s a stubborn 75 now. 
He always says that my generation of growers kicks ass on his generation. Probably going to be true for my sons when they learn patience also. Left to his devices he is a miracle grow plus kelp kinda guy. All I know is that old fucker still works his ass off every day, hope I can still do what he does at 75!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 25, 2020)

Ha ha that's a funny story....love it! Great that he keeps himself busy, that's one of the secrets. My dad is 86 and worked logging into his early eighties. Shame to see a big strong man like that get taken down by the bottle that he lives at the bottom of now.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 1, 2020)

Weeded 5 males out of the group of 15 so far. There are 2 females with one nut sack each that are 13 days into flower and 3 others that are at day 6 and day 3 of flower and have not shown sex. Very bummed out about the first two herms, I culled their cuttings and agonized about whether to cull the plants or not for a few days. Ordinarily I would as I'm pheno hunting now but I'm also growing for something to smoke, the weed around here seems to suck lol. 

@colocowboy what are your thoughts as to the one nut plants and whether they will produce more or not. Both have the male organ in exactly the same spot. Otherwise pistils up and down everywhere else on both plants. I did pot them up about 7 days into flower, I don't usually do that. Never had any issues like that with the female that was used and the pollen from Trynas male is the same that I used on a breeding project at the same time and had no herms or nanners on any of those girls.

Hope the day is treating you right man talk to ya!


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 1, 2020)

Highlanders cave said:


> Weeded 5 males out of the group of 15 so far. There are 2 females with one nut sack each that are 13 days into flower and 3 others that are at day 6 and day 3 of flower and have not shown sex. Very bummed out about the first two herms, I culled their cuttings and agonized about whether to cull the plants or not for a few days. Ordinarily I would as I'm pheno hunting now but I'm also growing for something to smoke, the weed around here seems to suck lol.
> 
> @colocowboy what are your thoughts as to the one nut plants and whether they will produce more or not. Both have the male organ in exactly the same spot. Otherwise pistils up and down everywhere else on both plants. I did pot them up about 7 days into flower, I don't usually do that. Never had any issues like that with the female that was used and the pollen from Trynas male is the same that I used on a breeding project at the same time and had no herms or nanners on any of those girls.
> 
> Hope the day is treating you right man talk to ya!


Hey, what’s up brother?! 
I would keep an eye on them and run them if your low, your low. I’m like you too though, not acceptable keepers after that. Some say that there’s a chance that stress causes them and they may not be back. best judgement here. I have seen it both ways.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks man. Yeah I should have enough females to choose a couple of good ones plus I couldn't resist lol, I have 1 Blueberry and 1 OG Kush seeds, both female, in wet paper towels now after a day in water. 

Little lady is waiting for me to get stoned and watch The Americans.....good series. Catch ya!


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 7, 2020)

Some shots of the dragon stash I just finished, not super potent but a really nice all day pain killer  
Earthy musk smells and tastes


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 7, 2020)

Great pics man she has some serious frost going on! My mouth is watering lol pretty dry in the cave right now. Nice colors, real pretty plant and you got to love strains that help with pain


----------



## RobbieP (Jul 8, 2020)

Highlanders cave said:


> Great pics man she has some serious frost going on! My mouth is watering lol pretty dry in the cave right now. Nice colors, real pretty plant and you got to love strains that help with pain


Thanks man she's nice and I'm impressed with the frost 
I got a few packs of crosses of the dragon stash aswell so looking forward to seeing what they hold. 
Don't know what that last picture attached aswell haha thats a banana stardawg from jaws genetics I'm vegging at the minute, there's 6 in the tent... been having a few issues with them to be honest, I'm trying this super soil recipe and I don't know if I messed something up, not sure but just trying to figure things out... We will see, fingers crossed


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## colocowboy (Jul 9, 2020)

That’s awesome!!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 10, 2020)

Thanks man : ) That's the Nitro Lemon Haze she's as tall as I am and just showed her first pistil yesterday she'll be kicking into flower mode now with the days getting shorter. Bred to stay short but guess she didn't get the memo. It's a nice get things done smoke with decent potency and smells like fresh peeled lemons. To the right is a little Gracies Delight x Donkey Dong Kush I just put out last week then a small watermelon patch and next to that a sweet potato patch and that's Thor in the foreground.


----------



## Voidling (Jul 21, 2020)

Wish I could work half my ass off every day at my age. With this whole virus quarantine not looking like it's going to stop any time soon I might just drop what I have and see if any come up. Kept postponing since I need construction work done and wanted to travel.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 21, 2020)

You know at this point in life I think I’ve decided that I’m never happier than when ever I have super tasty and potent herbs on hand.....
and a lighter in the other


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Jul 31, 2020)

Looking good !


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 12, 2020)

Things are looking good in the melon patch lol.......


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 12, 2020)

This is the first run of the Gracies Delight x Donkey Dong Kush at between 5 and 7 weeks in this pic about a week ago. Went 10 females out of 15 seeds with clones of all of them so there are five more girls to run through still plus I'll be mixing in an OG Kush and a Blueberry or two in the next couple few weeks. And the mystery seedling turned out to be female and is mixed in with this group. I'll do an individual report on them to help with my records. Every girl is a little different with some subtle and some not so subtle differences. Lots of frost and nice smells on most. I love pheno hunting!

hunting!


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 12, 2020)

It’s awesome to see the cave rockin again! Looking good highlander!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 12, 2020)

Thanks man kind of a micro grow compared to the old days lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 12, 2020)

That’s so true!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Aug 15, 2020)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks man kind of a micro grow compared to the old days lol.


this is a micro grow? Lol. That’s a really big plant outside that guy is standing next to!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 17, 2020)

I pulled those six plants out of about only a 5 sq ft area Doc, the closet is not very big. Yeah who is that good looking guy standing next to that plant lol......so many things that can go wrong with an outside grow though I'll be nervous about it until it's all hanging in the barn this fall


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 17, 2020)

Both those that I posted had at least 3 species of spider living on them. Ninja guard! lol 
Sometimes you don’t find caterpillar damage until your trimming. Little bastards will go next to the stem and eat and shit all over the inside of your buds.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 24, 2020)

Hi there! How’s the garden? When are you going to harvest that monster outside ?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 24, 2020)

Hey Ambzy how are ya! Indoor and outdoor gardens are both going good. We had a couple of early frosts this past weekend, got down to 28 but the girls didnt seem to mind. Much warmer this week, fall foliage colors starting around here too looks real pretty. They are doing great no issues so far! Looks like there is still 2- 3 wks left outside. The big one has trellise netting wrapped around it. Taking the step ladder out to it today to check the top colas lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 24, 2020)

There will not be any shortages for you in the near future my friend!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Sep 25, 2020)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey Ambzy how are ya! Indoor and outdoor gardens are both going good. We had a couple of early frosts this past weekend, got down to 28 but the girls didnt seem to mind. Much warmer this week, fall foliage colors starting around here too looks real pretty. They are doing great no issues so far! Looks like there is still 2- 3 wks left outside. The big one has trellise netting wrapped around it. Taking the step ladder out to it today to check the top colas lol.


Doing well over here. It sure is getting cold for you over there. I am happy the plants don’t mind. I am looking forward to seeing some pictures of them. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 11, 2020)

Very successful outdoor harvest happy to say! No issues at all with pm bugs or bud rot I spread the trimming of the Nitro Lemon Haze (lemon skunk x super haze) out over the course of a week, its all in jars and curing now. Got right around a lb with her and a couple of oz off the little Gracies Delight x unknown Kush. Real happy with the phenotypes from this strain a couple of keepers and 1 more plant to go, had 8 girls to choose from so far

3 Blueberry in the closet (none the one I'm looking for, about to germ 3 more BB seeds soon) an OG Kush a Sour OG x 60's Kush and #2 of the new strain (my fav). Have to see what I can do about pics lol


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 14, 2020)

Sounds like there’s plenty going on, it will be cool if you can get your Blueberry back!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 16, 2020)

@colocowboy .......Thanks for the germing tip brother!

So I found some Blueberry x (Bubba Kush x Master Kush) seeds in my seed stash the other day. There must be more than 20 strains in there still, some f2s and f3s and some that just never got cracked all probably 8-12 yrs old. Keep your fingers crossed I haven't had much luck germing them in recent yrs thinking they got too warm where i was keeping them. I put 30 of them in the freezer night before last and in water last night and will go into paper towels tonight.

Great genetics the bb is from my old cut and and bubba and master kush seeds were from Aeviaanah about 9 or 10 yrs ago. These blue bubbamaster that are germing now are kush dom. I had a bag of bb dom seeds that i foolishly gave away to a friend of a friend a couple yrs ago because I couldn't get them to germ. I would be very excited with water ever comes out of these!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 16, 2020)

I think I got some of those bubba masters and never popped them! I’m a fool! Not sure about bluE bubba master, I’ll have to look.
It should be a nice hunt!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 16, 2020)

I'm quite sure I still have a bag of those in the stash too lol.

I've been having lot of fun running through the phenotypes of the (grape apollo x blue dream) x unknown kush. So far two real nice keeper gems that I'm running clones of now and 1 more girl to go that gets flipped in a few weeks when it's her turn in the rotation. And Trynas sour og x 60s kush is very much a gem too what a tasty and super frosty girl she is, Very nice stone smoking some of it now.

Going to be a big shift in gears depending how many of the bbm germinate. I've got a nice rotation down now with one plant going in and one coming out aprrox every 10 days. The cream is rising to the top there is a lot of dank in the cave again! A couple of new strains are in the rotation, clones that I took from my girlfriends sons' outdoor plants, a Nightmare Cookies that gets flipped in four weeks and a Black Dog after that. Loving the variety!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 16, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Doing well over here. It sure is getting cold for you over there. I am happy the plants don’t mind. I am looking forward to seeing some pictures of them. Have a nice weekend!


Having issues downloading pictures from my camera to my laptop Doc. I suppose I should still take some shots they'll get downloaded some day. Your Chemdawg looks gnarly with all those tightly packed nodes everywhere. Sounds like a real nice smoke too good luck with her she looks challenging lol. Stay safe!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Oct 16, 2020)

Highlanders cave said:


> Having issues downloading pictures from my camera to my laptop Doc. I suppose I should still take some shots they'll get downloaded some day. Your Chemdawg looks gnarly with all those tightly packed nodes everywhere. Sounds like a real nice smoke too good luck with her she looks challenging lol. Stay safe!


No worries Highlander. Chemdawg is doing really well! I hope it’s a good smoke. When my father was still alive battling Pancreatic Cancer I gave him some different statins to smoke and Chemdawg was his favorite and I also enjoyed the high. So I figured I would grow it in his honor and pass it along to the family they might like it as well. So far so good. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 17, 2020)

It's so special when your'e growing something in someones honor especially your dad Ambz. Sorry he's not here with you any more. My elderly folks are still in their home but just barely. I do what i can for them.....the other siblings don't really do anything it's just my gf and I. It's tough, my mom has alzheimer's and dad can't really see and has dementia which is exasperated by alcoholism. I do not look forward to the next couple of yrs.

I spent a couple of weeks in the hospital this past winter right before covid hit with acute pancreatitis.....lost 20 lbs there tube down my throat for a week 
and took a few months to recover. Had to make a few lifestyle changes, healthier diet no booze and more exercise.....ya fuking hoo lol 

Enough of the downer shit lol love ya Doc have a great weekend!!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 17, 2020)

You said it best, and like old useful says, best to say it now because you never know! I love all of y’all too!
Your folks are glad to have you I’m sure, you’re a good man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 20, 2020)

The first blueberry came down today, no cuts of this one it had 4 main stalks and no branches to clone. If it was a keeper I would have done a reveg but she didn't quite make the cut. Strong blueberry candyish smell with a lot of crystals she's on the drying rack now. It looks like it's going to be real nice smoke just not what I'm looking for. Kind of growing this strain out for my gf she's a very light smoker and my stuff is pretty strong for her. One small hit after dinner and she's toast lol. Blueberry has some great qualities that I really liked will be fun smoking it again.

Planted 10 of the bluebubbamaster seeds last night. After a night in the freezer (thanks for that tip cowboy) a day in water and 3 days in paper towels 10 out of the 30 had cracked and had a little tiny tail. Not real healthy looking but something! I'll check the other again 20 in a couple more days. Fingers crossed!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 20, 2020)

Sending positive energy your way mango!


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2020)

what is the deal with putting seeds in the freezer for a night? that is super freaking bizarre.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 2, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> what is the deal with putting seeds in the freezer for a night? that is super freaking bizarre.


In nature they freeze for the winter, it breaks down the cell walls of the seed shell and causes some some inward moisture pressure as they warm into germination. I mean technically. Sewing on the full moon has to do with auxins and gibberellins that have a connection to moon cycles. There’s some common misconceptions about farming that appear to be esoteric yet are just simple biological responses.


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 2, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> In nature they freeze for the winter, it breaks down the cell walls of the seed shell and causes some some inward moisture pressure as they warm into germination. I mean technically. Sewing on the full moon has to do with auxins and gibberellins that have a connection to moon cycles. There’s some common misconceptions about farming that appear to be esoteric yet are just simple biological responses.


Ok thanks


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 2, 2020)

Dr.Amber Trichome said:


> Ok thanks


I read about that in the farmers almanac!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 3, 2020)

Voted and home having coffee by 730.........let's vote this insane lunatic out of office!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 3, 2020)

Another mystery seedling in the cave, that's pretty cool. It popped up the other day out of a small non keeper bb clone so i cut the clone off and this little guy or girl is loving life! Still working on its first set of leaves but looks very indica with the wide rounder leaves. This one came out of an older bag of dirt from this past summer where I dumped some failed germing projects. There where 4 or 5 different strains from back in the old days so not quite what it's going to be lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 9, 2020)

I’m in trim prison for a speck, got the xmas bud then the og chemleft. Everything else is trimmed up and drying into cure. Will go into jars this week.
meat madness, puff, puff, pass 
Good morning brother!
Chem cookie trip, smells like fruit salad and incense!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 9, 2020)

It's a tough life I know right lol but someone has to do it and what a great smell to be working in! You must be getting quite a selection of some real nice dank man, don't you love it when there's a variety of strains to choose from. Lots of jars for the holidays! This is the first time since I started growing that I don't have to sell most of it to pay the bills lols. Producing more than I can smoke out of the closet so lots of jars and lots different strains and phenos starting to back up in the cupboard. Love it lol!

Nice bud man thanks for picking up the slack over here with the pics and would definitely like to take a rip off the meat madness  

Catch ya later!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 18, 2020)

How’s the taste on that og kush? That’s from your last seed purchase? Was meaning to ask you how they turned out! 
Lemon Larry, puff puff pass!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 18, 2020)

Hey man how's it going. I'll take a rip off of that.................; !)

The taste of that og is great, probably the best thing it has going for it...very piney. It was a freebie when I got the bb seeds. It's not super strong but that's no big deal it's a nice high, I'm going to turn my gf on to it tonight it's been curing for a couple weeks.She needs something a little less potent even the bb seems to be too much for her lol. I'm loving the bb myself, I have strains that are more potent but this taste great and hits all the feel good buttons. I have a nice clone of that og but it's getting too big for the closet and it may or may not make the cut anyways, I'll take cuttings and give it to someone. There's a lot of little girls banging on the door waiting in line to get in that little flower room lol

Blueberry puff puff pass.................................


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 18, 2020)

Nom, nom, nom.... blueberry is a pleaser! 
It sounded like you had a full swing coming.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 21, 2020)

My uncle 78 who had a lot of influence on me from a young age. We're pretty tight I still get together with him once a week. 

Feel good story, this past spring he had a high school girlfriend look him up. She was living in Co, they talked every day on the phone and a couple of weeks ago packed her cats and dog into her van, drove out and moved in with him. She had kept his picture in her wallet for 60 years. Real happy for him, he had been single for quite a few years and I know he was pretty lonely.


----------



## Rurumo (Nov 21, 2020)

Highlanders cave said:


> My uncle 78 who had a lot of influence on me from a young age. We're pretty tight I still get together with him once a week.
> 
> Feel good story, this past spring he had a high school girlfriend look him up. She was living in Co, they talked every day on the phone and a couple of weeks ago packed her cats and dog into her van, drove out and moved in with him. She had kept his picture in her wallet for 60 years. Real happy for him, he had been single for quite a few years and I know he was pretty lonely.
> 
> View attachment 4748278


That's so cute! Good for them, give them something special to smoke!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 21, 2020)

Rurumo said:


> That's so cute! Good for them, give them something special to smoke!


Hey Rurumo thanks for stopping in. Yes that's what I say too.....good for them!


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 26, 2020)

Happy thanksgiving my good friend!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 26, 2020)

colocowboy said:


> Happy thanksgiving my good friend!


Back at ya mango! Stumbling out from a turkey coma at the moment lol


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 18, 2020)

Good morning bud! Figured I’d kick the shakes and offer some well wishes my friend. Og chem, puff, puff, pass!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 20, 2020)

Hey cowboy how are ya. Appreciate the vibes and back at you brother! Og chem huh......I think I know why you like that one so much, I'm pretty sure I have a chem d dom girl and she is for sure my favorite! It looked just like your og chem that you showed pics of last month. Pure fire two hitter quitter and my tolerance is pretty high. Great flavor maybe a bit fruity on the inhale but all fuel on the exhale, buds are white with crystals and a good motivating high. Throws out a couple of nanners at 6 weeks but I can live with that. I have a couple of clones of her, one that's in the line up and one that's a nice little mother!

Think I'll stroll over to your neck of the woods and take a peak at your girls. Peace mang! Blueberry...... puff puff pass!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 20, 2020)

Mmm, sounds right!
Ah, ya! Some blueberry..... 
Dude! BOG died yesterday! Like ol useful says, say it now cause you never know!
Peace brother! I love you man, a whole country apart and old outlaws known not even by name and your one of my best friends! and I don’t have many.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 20, 2020)

You said it! Life is short man and the older you get the more you realize that. Donny turned me on to some of Bogs' gear yrs back, fun stuff to grow rip.

Some day when things get back to normal we'll have to party!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 20, 2020)

Highlanders cave said:


> You said it! Life is short man and the older you get the more you realize that. Donny turned me on to some of Bogs' gear yrs back, fun stuff to grow rip.
> 
> Some day when things get back to normal we'll have to party!


Believe that, this is going to happen! As soon as this nonsense is over man, I’m coming to see you!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 20, 2020)

Just harvested a couple of girls out of the closet recently.....# 6 she was a pretty good representation of the female that was used, Gracies Delight (grape apollo x blue dream) I ran her through a couple of times and will probably regret not keeping her but with limited room these days the bar is pretty friggen high lol. And # 14, she did make the cut, thinking she is a representation of Trynas' male that was used with some of the resin dripper mixed in just looks like it was dipped in sugar!

Actually I'll miss most of these phenotypes they were all real nice and fun to grow out. I went 9 females out of 15 and in the end only two will stay in the cave. There is still one that hasn't been harvested yet, it's a blue dream pheno that takes up a lot of room and has a couple of weeks left. Then there is a Nightmare Cookies (looks like a blue dream pheno too) at 3 1/2 weeks and a Black Dog at a week and a half. Very kushy looking!! And then a bunch of different blueberries going in!


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 20, 2020)

Wow that’s a nice lineup as well sir! Going for that better blueberry? Bunch of kush and berries!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 21, 2020)

Day 5 of my girlfriend being laid out flat on the couch with what her Dr diagnosed as the flu via tele visit although there have been no confirmed cases of the flu in this state. She might be a little better today but for the last 3 days has been totally wiped out with severe symptons high fever chills weak barely able to talk or eat. Fortunately no respiratory issues, had a co vid test 3 days ago, still waiting foe the results


----------



## colocowboy (Dec 21, 2020)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 21, 2020)

Thanks man the test just came back negative


----------



## Highlanders cave (Nov 13, 2021)

Just for shits and giggles,


----------



## Dr.Amber Trichome (Nov 13, 2021)

Wow! Very nice.


----------



## bassman999 (Nov 13, 2021)

Hell yeah! Looks great!
Happy pup too


----------



## Voidling (Apr 23, 2022)

been a long time, thought i'd drop back in. looking to get a little something going see if I can relieve some symptoms. Hope yall are doing well


----------

